# Christian ladies TTC, we can encourage one another.



## Godsjewel

Welcome :hugs:

If you just happened to stumble across this thread, I just want you to know how much God loves you and cares enough about you to send all these wonderful women on here to encourage and share their lives with you. We hope you allow us to get to know you better and become a part of your journey. God has a purpose and plan for your life and we are excited to see it come to pass.

I promise, there won't be a day that goes by that you won't feel love and support from us. 

Won't you join us? :flower:


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi! I would love to join this I would like to share a scripture also 1 john 5:15 "and since we know he heard us when we make our requests,we also know that he will give us what we ask for" never give up faith God is going to prevail in 2012!!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Looneycarter said:


> Hi! I would love to join this I would like to share a scripture also 1 john 5:15 "and since we know he heard us when we make our requests,we also know that he will give us what we ask for" never give up faith God is going to prevail in 2012!!!!

Woohoo! Amen sister. Here's a scripture for you.
And we know, ALL things work together for good to those who love God and are called according to His purpose. Romans 8:28

How long have you been ttc Hun?


----------



## Looneycarter

With my dh 4months hoping but mainly praying this month and you!


----------



## Godsjewel

Looneycarter said:


> With my dh 4months hoping but mainly praying this month and you!

It's been a little over 4 yrs. I know God's timing is perfect, and I hope that whatever I go through, I can use for His glory.


----------



## Looneycarter

I feel the same!!! I'm just patiently waiting for my blessing I know he hear my prayers but just waiting to see if I'm ready for that blessing!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Looneycarter said:


> I feel the same!!! I'm just patiently waiting for my blessing I know he hear my prayers but just waiting to see if I'm ready for that blessing!!!

Have a wonderful night dear, and I will keep you and your hubby in my prayers. Looking forward to your updates and getting to chat more with you.

Good night and sweet dreams


----------



## Looneycarter

Good night!!! May God protect you and your family through the night!


----------



## SKP

My fav verse is Jeremiah 29:11, its in my avie that I made :)


----------



## Godsjewel

SKP said:


> My fav verse is Jeremiah 29:11, its in my avie that I made :)

Welcome SKP! I love that verse :hugs:


----------



## Looneycarter

I like that verse also!


----------



## SKP

Yeah, I will eventually get a tat with it


----------



## BRK06

Hi ladies! :hi: I'd like to join too! Praying that 2012 brings good things for all of us!


----------



## Heather11

Would love to join you ladies as well!!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Hi ladies! :hi: I'd like to join too! Praying that 2012 brings good things for all of us!

Hi Hun, welcome! I see you having been trying for over 2 yrs, I definitely know its a hard journey, just remember God will help you through every step of the way:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Anyone having any symptoms this month?

This time around has been different than any other time. I ovulated around Christmas and went in for my IUI on Christmas Eve. That day was the first time I was making a delicious dinner for my whole family, I had to take a break from cooking to head to the doctors for the IUI, it was actually a nice little break :D

3 days after my IUI, I started to spot light brown and it lasted for 3 mored days, then on the 4th dpiui I bled dark red for that one day. Since that was way to early to start my period, I notified the doctor and she had me go in to check my progesterone levels, they came out to 8.2 and she likes to see over 10, she now has me taking progesterone vaginally and now the bleeding has stopped, not sure what to think. We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Looneycarter

Well I ovulated christmas eve or around that time!!! I been cramping sore boobs underneath nd the sides not the nipple!!! Cramping in my lower tummy!!! Gassy and nauseousas of today


----------



## Godsjewel

Looneycarter said:


> Well I ovulated christmas eve or around that time!!! I been cramping sore boobs underneath nd the sides not the nipple!!! Cramping in my lower tummy!!! Gassy and nauseousas of today

Have you had these symptoms before? I have read so many tww symptoms that end in BFP's and yours seems promising. Is your cycle regular?


----------



## beckysprayer

I'd like to join too! It is hard getting that BFN every month, but I just try to remind myself that God's timing is better than mine. No one IRL knows we are TTC so it is nice to get on here and talk about it.

No symptoms for me yet, still waiting to O. I should O sometime this week though and then the symptom spotting can begin! :happydance:

Prayers for all of you this month!


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> I'd like to join too! It is hard getting that BFN every month, but I just try to remind myself that God's timing is better than mine. No one IRL knows we are TTC so it is nice to get on here and talk about it.
> 
> No symptoms for me yet, still waiting to O. I should O sometime this week though and then the symptom spotting can begin! :happydance:
> 
> Prayers for all of you this month!

Hi sweetie! welcome :hugs:
It's so nice to be able to have this forum to chat with others, I have been lonely in this since I don't have anyone close to me that knows what I'm going through. 

You are right, God's timing is perfect and it's best to leave it in His hands.
I used to pray that God would take this desire away, but it's still there. I know there is a reason for all of this and am thankful that He cares about each and every one of our lives. I know I need to leave it in His hands and keep my focus on him.

Delight yourself in the Lord and He will give you the desires of your heart. Psalms 37:4


----------



## Heather11

No symptoms yet, but I think I ovulated yesterday so it is still a bit early. So my ticker is a day off! I am so glad to have you girls to wait with me! The two week wait is terrible sometimes!


----------



## Looneycarter

Yes I'm very regular!!! No I haven't had these symptoms before


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

I'd like to join you ladies. I am just starting my 4th cycle ttc. DH and I have been married for 5 months. I am praying that God gives all of you in the tww peace :flower:.

Psalm 37:4-5 Delight thyself also in the LORD: and He shall give thee the desires of thine heart. Commit thy way unto the LORD; trust also in Him; and He shall bring it to pass.


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

Hi ladies! I just joined b&b and am delighted to see a Christian TTC group! My name is Vanessa. I'm 25 years old and have been married to my wonderful husband since I was 19. We both grew up in large families, my mom had 10 kids, his mom had 5 kids. Plus I have 3 half-siblings! I've never been on any kind of birth control, and haven't gotten pregnant since we've been married. We are actively trying now and have been since June of 2011. None of my friends or family are TTC so it's pretty loney and discouraging for me everytime AF shows up. I'm glad to be joining this group :)


----------



## Lucy529

hi ladies to be honest am not very religious although i do believe in God and have faith in him that he will give me a baby when the time is right. i know that he watches over me along with my mother and grandmother and although back in Nov. i had an ectopic that proved to me that i can get pregnant something that i had been told would not happen back in august i had my yearly exam and was told that i should consider adoption bc i have diabetes and high blood pressure the dr there told me that not many dr would be willing to help me get preg bc of the high risks involved
i was put back on metformin and a little over a month later i got a bfp at the drs and although that ended in an ectopic it proved to me that God had a plan for us all not only that but the dr am seeing changed my meds from some that could cause birth defect to some that are baby safe once i have a baby am going to be put back on the original meds bc they work better for me but they don't want to risk my baby if i get a bfp 
with all that has happened in the last few months and knowing or having a feeling that things will work out there is nothing more that i need to make me believe that there is a God and although i don't go to church i do believe in him and hope that you ladies allow me to be part of your thread


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> No symptoms yet, but I think I ovulated yesterday so it is still a bit early. So my ticker is a day off! I am so glad to have you girls to wait with me! The two week wait is terrible sometimes!

I know Hun, wish we could fast forward the tww :D


----------



## Godsjewel

Looneycarter said:


> Yes I'm very regular!!! No I haven't had these symptoms before

Ok, well we will have to wait this one out and see what happens. Keep us updated.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> I'd like to join you ladies. I am just starting my 4th cycle ttc. DH and I have been married for 5 months. I am praying that God gives all of you in the tww peace :flower:.
> 
> Psalm 37:4-5 Delight thyself also in the LORD: and He shall give thee the desires of thine heart. Commit thy way unto the LORD; trust also in Him; and He shall bring it to pass.

Welcome Superwoman!!! :hugs:

It will happen in Gods perfect timing, plus it's still early in the ttc stage for you. My doctor told me for a couple with no fertility issues, it can take up to a year. Both my SIL's got pregnant their 6th month of trying with both of their children. Looking forward to reading your updates.


----------



## Godsjewel

Vrothenbuhler said:


> Hi ladies! I just joined b&b and am delighted to see a Christian TTC group! My name is Vanessa. I'm 25 years old and have been married to my wonderful husband since I was 19. We both grew up in large families, my mom had 10 kids, his mom had 5 kids. Plus I have 3 half-siblings! I've never been on any kind of birth control, and haven't gotten pregnant since we've been married. We are actively trying now and have been since June of 2011. None of my friends or family are TTC so it's pretty loney and discouraging for me everytime AF shows up. I'm glad to be joining this group :)

Welcome sweetie! :hugs:
I was looking for a Christian group and couldn't really find one, so I thought why not start a thread. I'm sure glad you joined us.

I know what you're saying, none of my family members have fertility issues and it's hard going through this alone, especially when friends and family with good intentions keep saying it will happen. I know Gods timing is perfect and it never seems to be on our time.


Praying AF will disappear from our lives this year :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

Vrothenbuhler said:


> Hi ladies! I just joined b&b and am delighted to see a Christian TTC group! My name is Vanessa. I'm 25 years old and have been married to my wonderful husband since I was 19. We both grew up in large families, my mom had 10 kids, his mom had 5 kids. Plus I have 3 half-siblings! I've never been on any kind of birth control, and haven't gotten pregnant since we've been married. We are actively trying now and have been since June of 2011. None of my friends or family are TTC so it's pretty loney and discouraging for me everytime AF shows up. I'm glad to be joining this group :)


Welcome sweetie! :hugs:
I was looking for a Christian group and couldn't really find one, so I thought why not start a thread. I'm sure glad you joined us.

I know what you're saying, none of my family members have fertility issues and it's hard going through this alone, especially when friends and family with good intentions keep saying it will happen. I know Gods timing is perfect and it never seems to be on our time.


Praying AF will disappear from our lives this year :happydance:


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> No symptoms yet, but I think I ovulated yesterday so it is still a bit early. So my ticker is a day off! I am so glad to have you girls to wait with me! The two week wait is terrible sometimes!
> 
> I know Hun, wish we could fast forward the tww :DClick to expand...

Seriously! I have to try to keep busy and keep my mind off of it!! :winkwink:


----------



## tyler85

Hi girls can I join? i am so happy to see a Christian group on here! I am desperate for my baby and my husband and I pray every night for our baby!


----------



## BRK06

Thanks! Yes, it has been a long journey, but He has been with me every step... Even during my lowest times. In 2009, I had an HSG done and they found I had an Arcuate uterus with the indent being 30%. On the xray it seriously looks like somebody punched through the top of it! :haha: I've been told that it will and will not affect my fertility by two different docs. Confusing! In Oct 2011, I MC at a little over 5 weeks. It was sad, but it gave me hope because it was SOMETHING! Now, we have been stationed by one of the big infertility treatment centers instead of the middle of no where like we were originally told (coincidence? I think not! :laugh2: ) and I go in for more tests in a couple of weeks! Right now, I figure I'm about 3dpo. 

Whew! Sorry so long!!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel, how has your IUI journey been? It may be something in our future, so I curious about your thoughts? 

Adding you and the rest of the wonderful ladies here to my prayers for our miracles! 
:dust:


----------



## LoveCakes

Hello all, I'll be keeping an eye on this thread too :)

Really got me thinking this week in church since it was about Mary, Mother of God. Also the week before Christmas the priest said a prayer for expectant mothers and couples longing for a child. I know it's because of the holy family at Christmas but it feels more like He's listening. 

I pray for the day I can tell my hubby he's a daddy! I'll keep everyone here in my prayers too. x


----------



## Godsjewel

Lucy529 said:


> hi ladies to be honest am not very religious although i do believe in God and have faith in him that he will give me a baby when the time is right. i know that he watches over me along with my mother and grandmother and although back in Nov. i had an ectopic that proved to me that i can get pregnant something that i had been told would not happen back in august i had my yearly exam and was told that i should consider adoption bc i have diabetes and high blood pressure the dr there told me that not many dr would be willing to help me get preg bc of the high risks involved
> i was put back on metformin and a little over a month later i got a bfp at the drs and although that ended in an ectopic it proved to me that God had a plan for us all not only that but the dr am seeing changed my meds from some that could cause birth defect to some that are baby safe once i have a baby am going to be put back on the original meds bc they work better for me but they don't want to risk my baby if i get a bfp
> with all that has happened in the last few months and knowing or having a feeling that things will work out there is nothing more that i need to make me believe that there is a God and although i don't go to church i do believe in him and hope that you ladies allow me to be part of your thread

:hugs: Of course! All are welcome, I'm glad you decided to join. I can't wait to share these experiences with all of you. This site makes me so happy, I'm actually not even thinking of my own BFP right now, I can't wait for all of you to post your BFP's :flower:


----------



## Lucy529

thanks Godsjewel i believe that we are also in an other thread together lol it's a nice to be in this wait with other ladies that understand what it's like and i like to have the support of you all as you all will have of me too


----------



## Godsjewel

tyler85 said:


> Hi girls can I join? i am so happy to see a Christian group on here! I am desperate for my baby and my husband and I pray every night for our baby!

Welcome dear :hugs:
Looking forward to good things to come this year.


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Thanks! Yes, it has been a long journey, but He has been with me every step... Even during my lowest times. In 2009, I had an HSG done and they found I had an Arcuate uterus with the indent being 30%. On the xray it seriously looks like somebody punched through the top of it! :haha: I've been told that it will and will not affect my fertility by two different docs. Confusing! In Oct 2011, I MC at a little over 5 weeks. It was sad, but it gave me hope because it was SOMETHING! Now, we have been stationed by one of the big infertility treatment centers instead of the middle of no where like we were originally told (coincidence? I think not! :laugh2: ) and I go in for more tests in a couple of weeks! Right now, I figure I'm about 3dpo.
> 
> Whew! Sorry so long!!

Wow!!! I've never heard of an indented uterus. Remember, no matter what the doctors say, God is the ultimate physician. I pray the next time you have tests, the doctors will be amazed and God will be glorified.


----------



## Godsjewel

Lucy529 said:


> thanks Godsjewel i believe that we are also in an other thread together lol it's a nice to be in this wait with other ladies that understand what it's like and i like to have the support of you all as you all will have of me too

See, it was meant to be...we were meant to be ttc buddies :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel, how has your IUI journey been? It may be something in our future, so I curious about your thoughts?
> 
> Adding you and the rest of the wonderful ladies here to my prayers for our miracles!
> :dust:

So far I have had 4 IUI's, 2 before lap surgery and 2 after. First one was unmediated, second one took generic Femara (Letrozole) and both ended with BFN's. Had lap done to clean out the endometriosis and take out the 2 cysts on my right ovary. Doc said since everything was all cleaned out and dh's count is excellent, he doesnt see why we shouldn't get pregnant soon. This fourth round I took Letrozole and had some bleeding 7dpiui, the doctor put me on prometrium (progesterone) to stop the bleeding. She wants me to go to the lab for a preg test on jan 9th. Unfortunately I'm not feeling good about this cycle, surprisingly I'm ok with that.

Does your insurance cover IUI's? I pay 50% which is $162 each month. It's not too bad, especially if it works :winkwink:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Godsjewel, how has your IUI journey been? It may be something in our future, so I curious about your thoughts?
> 
> Adding you and the rest of the wonderful ladies here to my prayers for our miracles!
> :dust:
> 
> So far I have had 4 IUI's, 2 before lap surgery and 2 after. First one was unmediated, second one took generic Femara (Letrozole) and both ended with BFN's. Had lap done to clean out the endometriosis and take out the 2 cysts on my right ovary. Doc said since everything was all cleaned out and dh's count is excellent, he doesnt see why we shouldn't get pregnant soon. This fourth round I took Letrozole and had some bleeding 7dpiui, the doctor put me on prometrium (progesterone) to stop the bleeding. She wants me to go to the lab for a preg test on jan 9th. Unfortunately I'm not feeling good about this cycle, surprisingly I'm ok with that.
> 
> Does your insurance cover IUI's? I pay 50% which is $162 each month. It's not too bad, especially if it works :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh wow! Bless your heart! I hope you get good news on the 9th! :hugs: 
We can do all things through Him who strengthens us! :bodyb:

We will have to get supplemental insurance for the actual procedure, but our insurance covers everything else. We are still working on the logistics part, but I know if it's God's will, he will make a way!! :)


----------



## BRK06

One last thought for you lovely ladies before I go and be productive for a bit! :haha:

Matthew 18:20- For where two or three (or 11!) have gathered together in My name, I am there in their midst. :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> One last thought for you lovely ladies before I go and be productive for a bit! :haha:
> 
> Matthew 18:20- For where two or three (or 11!) have gathered together in My name, I am there in their midst. :happydance:

Amen! Thanks sis


----------



## Godsjewel

So, I was thinking my lovely ttc ladies, in order to get our minds off ttc for bit, how about we talk about the blessings we currently have in our life, starting off with our hubbies!!! Tell me how you met and how long you've been married.

I'll go first...

About 7-8 years ago, my coworkers and I were talking about our first crush...mine was Lawrence Brown. We went to a private Christian school together from 2nd-5th grade. He was boy that every girl liked, big brown doughy eyes, cute smile and very athletic :winkwink:

When I got home from work I thought, maybe I can look him up on MySpace...lol, I know...old school right :rofl: So I typed his name and so many people popped up, but there was one with a picture of a little girl, info said he was my age and the same city, so I clicked on it to see if it was him. It was :winkwink: I messaged him letting him know he had a beautiful daughter and just wanted to stop by and say hello. I was nervous for some reason thinking he wouldn't want to write back, but he did. He said he had to grab his year book to remember me, which I looked horrible, but he complimented me on how beautiful I am and said God better bring me someone soon before he thinks he has a chance....what a smooth talker...lol.

So we dated and fell in love. God definitely brought me the man of my dreams, with a special package...his daughter Taylor. I will talk about Tay in a future post. Hubby and I will be married 5yrs come April and it gets better and better each year.

So who's next???


----------



## Lucy529

great idea Godsjewel totally agree with you it was meant to be and i believe that when He put the right man in our life we just know love your story and look at you made the first move you go girl 

well my hubby and i started talking on the phone when i lived on the east coast i had just gone through a bad break up from my ex, the second phone call he made he asked me to be his girlfriend all i did was laugh but from then we talked every night for hours he would also call me on his breaks every chace we got we talked. 
on my flight here i called him when i could and we counted down to the time that we would meet face to face i was nervous bc i always thought what if he doesn't like me 
we meet at the airport it was like one of those romance movies when the girl and the guy walk in at the same time we both did he gave me a rose to welcome me and in the car he had this teddy bear and more roses we went to dinner that night to be honest i was not ready to have an other man in my life after all that i had gone through but he insisted always coming over where i lived taking me to dinner and calling me until he won me over so i gave him a chance a little over a year later we got married 
to be honest i think that God put him in my path he is younger than me but so mature i have never had a man in my life that every day tells me he loves me or that kisses me goodbye when ever he leaves not just the house but the room, he always tell me how beautiful i am and how much he loves me something that i have never had in my life today i can say that am happily married and so in love i never thought that i would be this lucky to have him in my life and i thank God every morning that i wake up bc i know that it was his doing 

sorry this is so long i just get very emotional talking about this


----------



## Godsjewel

Lucy529 said:


> great idea Godsjewel totally agree with you it was meant to be and i believe that when He put the right man in our life we just know love your story and look at you made the first move you go girl
> 
> well my hubby and i started talking on the phone when i lived back on the east coast i had just gone through a bad break up from my ex, the second phone call he made he asked me to be his girlfriend all i did was laugh but from then we talked every night for hours he would also call me on his breaks every chace we got we talked. on my flight here i called him when i could and we counted down to the time that we would meet face to face.
> we meet at the airport it was like one of those romance movies when the girl and the guy walk in at the same time we both did he gave me a rose to welcome me and in the car he had this teddy bear and more roses we went to dinner that night to be honest i was not ready to have an other man in my life after all that i had gone through but he insisted always comming over where i lived taking me to dinner and calling me until he won me over so i gave him a chance a little over a year later we got married
> to be honest i think that God put him in my path he is younger than me but so mature i have never had a man in my life that every day tells me he loves me or that kisses me goodbye when ever he leaves not just the house but the room, he always tell me how beautiful i am and how much he loves me something that i have never had in my life today i can say that am happily married and so in love i never thought that i would be this lucky to have him in my life and i thank God every morning that i wake up bc i know that it was his doing
> 
> sorry this is so long i just get very emotional talking about this

Perfect!!! I just got chills. I'm so happy that God has blessed you with the man of your dreams. My mom always tells me to be grateful for what we have and stop focusing on what we don't. It's very hard at times, but I'm hoping to make that my new years resolution. I have friends that are in their 30's that are praying to find a mate, so we are definitely blessed to already have our Prince Charmings :winkwink:


----------



## Lucy529

yes we are Godsjewel i too know people who are looking for that special someone and believe me i went through a lot of heart ache with my ex to know that am really blessed with my hubby


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies!!! Mind if I join? 

I am 22 years old dx with pcos. As you can see in my signature what had been going on lately in my cycles (if any questions askes) I am currently on cycle 3. I have claimed my bfp this year in jesus name I have faith that it will happen.

Me & the Hubby:
We got married March 5, 2010 at the court house. Had a huge wedding last year after he returned home from Iraq (army) August 20,2011. 

How we met: November 11, 2008
Me and my cousin was at a Bar and it was very cliche, He came up and started chatting on how nice I looked etc. Started talking on the phone, then dating, and we have the sweetest relationship. Christmas 2009 he proposed. The love is still very new. He is perfect in every way. I never been with a man that cares, loves, and provide for me the way he do. And we are very excited about growing our family.


----------



## Godsjewel

Chiles said:


> Hey ladies!!! Mind if I join?
> 
> I am 22 years old dx with pcos. As you can see in my signature what had been going on lately in my cycles (if any questions askes) I am currently on cycle 3. I have claimed my bfp this year in jesus name I have faith that it will happen.
> 
> Me & the Hubby:
> We got married March 5, 2010 at the court house. Had a huge wedding last year after he returned home from Iraq (army) August 20,2011.
> 
> How we met: November 11, 2008
> Me and my cousin was at a Bar and it was very cliche, He came up and started chatting on how nice I looked etc. Started talking on the phone, then dating, and we have the sweetest relationship. Christmas 2009 he proposed. The love is still very new. He is perfect in every way. I never been with a man that cares, loves, and provide for me the way he do. And we are very excited about growing our family.

Welcome dear! :hugs:
I'm not familiar with pcos, had to look it up. All I know is God is in control no matter what you are dx with. Looking forward to reading your updates :flower:


----------



## BRK06

Those are awesome stories, ladies! :) 
My husband and I met in school. Both of us were coming out of really bad relationships, so at first we were just friends. It was like God brought us together to help each other through that time. Of course, in time things progressed and after dating for two years he proposed! It was really sweet :) I collect Precious Moments figurines and there is one that has the boy trying to propose to the girl but the ring isn't in the box, it's on the tip of the nose of the little dog sitting behind the boy. Well, we had talked about getting engaged a bit, and one day while we were out shopping I saw that one and mentioned that I really liked it. A few days later, he came home with it! So I'm all excited opening the box and then I see it- balanced on the dog's nose is this beautiful white gold diamond ring!! He got down and proposed and of course I said yes! We got married in 2008 and it's been an interesting and wonderful ride ever since! We are sort of opposite in personality, but we balance each other out and I thank God everyday for him :)


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Those are awesome stories, ladies! :)
> My husband and I met in school. Both of us were coming out of really bad relationships, so at first we were just friends. It was like God brought us together to help each other through that time. Of course, in time things progressed and after dating for two years he proposed! It was really sweet :) I collect Precious Moments figurines and there is one that has the boy trying to propose to the girl but the ring isn't in the box, it's on the tip of the nose of the little dog sitting behind the boy. Well, we had talked about getting engaged a bit, and one day while we were out shopping I saw that one and mentioned that I really liked it. A few days later, he came home with it! So I'm all excited opening the box and then I see it- balanced on the dog's nose is this beautiful white gold diamond ring!! He got down and proposed and of course I said yes! We got married in 2008 and it's been an interesting and wonderful ride ever since! We are sort of opposite in personality, but we balance each other out and I thank God everyday for him :)

How sweet is that!?! Very cute story

My hubby and I lived 2hrs from each other while we were dating, and I would stay at my grandmas 
house every other weekend to see him. When I went to church on Sundays, people would think I had an imaginary boyfriend because they only heard about him and never seen him. I told him I wanted him to visit my church sometime and he did. I will never forget that day...after worship, my Pastor says welcome to the visitors and asks if I want to stand and introduce the man next to me, I stand up and say this is Lawrence...he says, why don't you both come up here. You can only imagine the look of confusion on my face. He gave Lawrence the mic and at that time, Tay, Lawrence's daughter was diagnosed with leukemia, so he was thanking the church for praying for her, then he said how he is blessed with an amazing woman in his life and then got on one knee in front of complete strangers to him and asked me to marry him...as soon as he opened the jewelry box, I stuck my hand straight out to accept the ring on my finger...I guess I didn't hear him ask because he said, will you? And of course I said YES!!! It was cute because a lot of the ladies at church gave him a pat on the back for proposing that way. I'm truly blessed.


----------



## Lucy529

wow godsjewel that is so sweet it takes curage to propose in fron of strangers 
brk i love the precious moments figures they are so cute 
chiles i too have severe pcos from what the drs told me so am on metformin for it 

my hubby didn't do the traditional proposal we had been dating for about a month when we went shopping with a friend there was this ring that i really liked with roses on it but then we went to another store and he told me to look for any ring that i liked then we saw a white gold engagement ring the sales lady said that many girls wanted it and that the guys they were with didn't buy it for them he looked at me and asked if i liked it and of course i did so he bought it i had to get it sized and but he wouldn't let me pick it up on my own when we finally went to pick it up he wouldn't let me put it on and made me pull into a hotel parking lot and then he asked me to marry him and i said yes not as romantic as you ladies but it was special to me we only got married through the court but we have been hoping to marry in a church one day but i did get to wear a wedding dress then dinner at one of my fav places


----------



## BRK06

Oh wow!! That is too sweet! What a wonderful thing to share with your church family! 

Am I correct in assuming that the gorgeous young lady in your avatar pic with you is Taylor? I know you said you would tell us her story later... I hope she is well!


----------



## BRK06

Lucy529 said:


> wow godsjewel that is so sweet it takes curage to propose in fron of strangers
> brk i love the precious moments figures they are so cute
> chiles i too have severe pcos from what the drs told me so am on metformin for it
> 
> my hubby didn't do the traditional proposal we had been dating for about a month when we went shopping with a friend there was this ring that i really liked with roses on it but then we went to another store and he told me to look for any ring that i liked then we saw a white gold engagement ring the sales lady said that many girls wanted it and that the guys they were with didn't buy it for them he looked at me and asked if i liked it and of course i did so he bought it i had to get it sized and but he wouldn't let me pick it up on my own when we finally went to pick it up he wouldn't let me put it on and made me pull into a hotel parking lot and then he asked me to marry him and i said yes not as romantic as you ladies but it was special to me we only got married through the court but we have been hoping to marry in a church one day but i did get to wear a wedding dress then dinner at one of my fav places

The fact that it was special to you makes it just as romantic!! :)
I thought the story of how you got together was really sweet too!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Oh wow!! That is too sweet! What a wonderful thing to share with your church family!
> 
> Am I correct in assuming that the gorgeous young lady in your avatar pic with you is Taylor? I know you said you would tell us her story later... I hope she is well!

Yes, that's Taylor. She is my next blessing story, but you will have to wait...(insert suspense music here...lol) 

I'm hoping for more hubby stories before moving on.


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> wow godsjewel that is so sweet it takes curage to propose in fron of strangers
> brk i love the precious moments figures they are so cute
> chiles i too have severe pcos from what the drs told me so am on metformin for it
> 
> my hubby didn't do the traditional proposal we had been dating for about a month when we went shopping with a friend there was this ring that i really liked with roses on it but then we went to another store and he told me to look for any ring that i liked then we saw a white gold engagement ring the sales lady sai
> d that many girls wanted it and that the guys they were with didn't buy it for them he looked at me and asked if i liked it and of course i did so he bought it i had to get it sized and but he wouldn't let me pick it up on my own when we finally went to pick it up he wouldn't let me put it on and made me pull into a hotel parking lot and then he asked me to marry him and i said yes not as romantic as you ladies but it was special to me we only got married through the court but we have been hoping to marry in a church one day but i did get to wear a wedding dress then dinner at one of my fav places
> 
> The fact that it was special to you makes it just as romantic!! :)Click to expand...

I agree :thumbup:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow!! That is too sweet! What a wonderful thing to share with your church family!
> 
> Am I correct in assuming that the gorgeous young lady in your avatar pic with you is Taylor? I know you said you would tell us her story later... I hope she is well!
> 
> Yes, that's Taylor. She is my next blessing story, but you will have to wait...(insert suspense music here...lol)
> 
> I'm hoping for more hubby stories before moving on.Click to expand...

Haha at the suspense music :haha: 

No worries, waiting patiently! :coffee: Just putting names with faces!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow!! That is too sweet! What a wonderful thing to share with your church family!
> 
> Am I correct in assuming that the gorgeous young lady in your avatar pic with you is Taylor? I know you said you would tell us her story later... I hope she is well!
> 
> Yes, that's Taylor. She is my next blessing story, but you will have to wait...(insert suspense music here...lol)
> 
> I'm hoping for more hubby stories before moving on.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha at the suspense music :haha:
> 
> No worries, waiting patiently! :coffee: Just putting names with faces!Click to expand...

Was hoping that would put a smile on your face :winkwink:

What is your name if you don't mind sharing? My name is Sarah, and sometimes I laugh about it because I'm having problems conceiving like Sarah in the bible, I just hope my first BFP doesn't happen when I'm 90 :rofl:


----------



## BRK06

Chiles said:


> Hey ladies!!! Mind if I join?
> 
> I am 22 years old dx with pcos. As you can see in my signature what had been going on lately in my cycles (if any questions askes) I am currently on cycle 3. I have claimed my bfp this year in jesus name I have faith that it will happen.
> 
> Me & the Hubby:
> We got married March 5, 2010 at the court house. Had a huge wedding last year after he returned home from Iraq (army) August 20,2011.
> 
> How we met: November 11, 2008
> Me and my cousin was at a Bar and it was very cliche, He came up and started chatting on how nice I looked etc. Started talking on the phone, then dating, and we have the sweetest relationship. Christmas 2009 he proposed. The love is still very new. He is perfect in every way. I never been with a man that cares, loves, and provide for me the way he do. And we are very excited about growing our family.

Hi Chiles :hi:
Fellow Army wife here! Good to meet you!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow!! That is too sweet! What a wonderful thing to share with your church family!
> 
> Am I correct in assuming that the gorgeous young lady in your avatar pic with you is Taylor? I know you said you would tell us her story later... I hope she is well!
> 
> Yes, that's Taylor. She is my next blessing story, but you will have to wait...(insert suspense music here...lol)
> 
> I'm hoping for more hubby stories before moving on.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha at the suspense music :haha:
> 
> No worries, waiting patiently! :coffee: Just putting names with faces!Click to expand...
> 
> Was hoping that would put a smile on your face :winkwink:
> 
> What is your name if you don't mind sharing? My name is Sarah, and sometimes I laugh about it because I'm having problems conceiving like Sarah in the bible, I just hope my first BFP doesn't happen when I'm 90 :rofl:Click to expand...

Not at all! My name is Kim! 

My big sister's name is Sarah! It's a good name :winkwink: On the positive side, they both had healthy babies and you will too!!


----------



## BRK06

Here, let me do this formally:

Hi! I'm Kim! I'm 26 and I love the Lord, my family and long walks on the beach! I accepted our Lord and Savior into my life in '94 and fortunately for me, He is loving and constant even when I had the moments in the past that I was not! :shy: I've considered attending chocoholics anonymous for my addiction to chocolate and I tend to laugh and be merry more often than not! :dance: I really like the smiley faces on here, so if I start to go overboard, just give me a virtual shake! :haha:

I'm so very glad to meet you all! :hi:


----------



## Lucy529

you ladies are so sweet thanks for your comments and i cherish every moment that i have with him but there are those days but i think that sometimes it more my hormones than anything he does lol but he deals well with my crazy moods and the then all the testing that i do i have like a mini lab in my bathroom he calls them my expirements lol

well ladies off to bed may God bless you all and keep you safe talk to you all tom hugs and sweet dreams


----------



## Heather11

Officially in the TWW eeek


----------



## 2inlove04

Hello Sarah & the rest of you God Fearing ladies.. I would like to join the group.. I'm currently on my monthly and starting fresh this month .. Hubby and I have been NTNP for all of our relationship together since Sept 2000, Married since Oct 2004.. We started becoming more diligent April 2011 with trying to conceive more so no longer preventing. I have irregular cycles due to being overweight.. No signs of PCOS or Endo just being over weight.. I'm currently in the process of losing weight by way of Medifast.. Restarting this week and in hopes of losing the 94lbs I have left to lose and hopefully conceiving along the way. I have a stock of IC Preg/Ovulation tests since hubby and I are more of the "let nature take it's course, in due time god will bless us" We plan to seek further testing this summer should we not conceive but for now.. I'm losing weight and taking Vitamins to assist with becoming healthy for our future little ones. 

My Favorite Verse is: 1 Corinthians 13:4-8 .. 

I look forward to hanging out with you ladies and may we all pray 2012 God will guide us and he is worthy and receives all the glory!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Here, let me do this formally:
> 
> Hi! I'm Kim! I'm 26 and I love the Lord, my family and long walks on the beach! I accepted our Lord and Savior into my life in '94 and fortunately for me, He is loving and constant even when I had the moments in the past that I was not! :shy: I've considered attending chocoholics anonymous for my addiction to chocolate and I tend to laugh and be merry more often than not! :dance: I really like the smiley faces on here, so if I start to go overboard, just give me a virtual shake! :haha:
> 
> I'm so very glad to meet you all! :hi:

Love it!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

2inlove04 said:


> Hello Sarah & the rest of you God Fearing ladies.. I would like to join the group.. I'm currently on my monthly and starting fresh this month .. Hubby and I have been NTNP for all of our relationship together since Sept 2000, Married since Oct 2004.. We started becoming more diligent April 2011 with trying to conceive more so no longer preventing. I have irregular cycles due to being overweight.. No signs of PCOS or Endo just being over weight.. I'm currently in the process of losing weight by way of Medifast.. Restarting this week and in hopes of losing the 94lbs I have left to lose and hopefully conceiving along the way. I have a stock of IC Preg/Ovulation tests since hubby and I are more of the "let nature take it's course, in due time god will bless us" We plan to seek further testing this summer should we not conceive but for now.. I'm losing weight and taking Vitamins to assist with becoming healthy for our future little ones.
> 
> My Favorite Verse is: 1 Corinthians 13:4-8 ..
> 
> I look forward to hanging out with you ladies and may we all pray 2012 God will guide us and he is worthy and receives all the glory!

Welcome dear!:hugs:

I'm glad your taking that step to get healthy, it's definitely not easy, but you will feel so much better after. I took that challenge last year and lost 40lbs, by eating better and working out. It's a never ending battle with me, since i love food, but I just keep thinking of the little one that will someday appear in my belly, and I want to be healthy for him/her. Looking forward to seeing what God has in store for you.


----------



## Godsjewel

Ok Kim, since you started it off, I guess it's my turn to formally introduce myself...

My name is Sarah, I love the Lord and my family with all my heart. I have a wonderful hubby who stands by my side and is pretty much the opposite of me, like Paula Abdul says , "opposites attract"...lol

I love to dance!!! Usually the only time I get to dance is at the gym in my Zumba class :happydance:

Anyone coupon? I started couponing in April, I caught the bug while watching Extreme Couponing on TLC. It's so amazing how many things you can get for free!!!:thumbup:

I have a beautiful stepdaughter named Taylor, who is 9 yrs old from my hubby. Even though I didn't give birth to her, she is mine. She lives with us 100% of the time. I will go into that at a later date.

My niece, Marissa, who is 13, is currently living with us for her 8th grade year. I talked to my husband and felt that the Lord would want us to take her for a year, to help her physically, emotionally and most of all spiritually. Marissa was brought up in a not so normal situation which led her took look to food for comfort. She weighed in at 217lbs on Sept 1st, that was her first day with us. I'm glad to say since she has been with us for 4 months now she has lost 30lbs, is becoming a nice young christian lady, and is treating her parents with more respect.

I also have two dogs. My dog, Simba is a 4 yr old golden retriever. I got him on Mother's Day of 2007, my husband new I always wanted that kind of dog and surprised me with it. He loves boxers, so on his birthday in Nov of 2007, I got him Layla. They are so adorable and love each other so much.

Wow, sorry so long.

BTW, that's my niece in the pic with Tay and I


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

To formally introduce myself...

My name is Rozaria. I was born and raised in Puerto Rico and moved to the US to attend college. Fall 2008 I had a pharmacy internship that allowed me to do a rotation involving sports medicine. Hubby is an athlete. I saw my husband for the first time and I felt like I had known him my whole life! He was so attractive to me because he was committed to living his life for Jesus! I didn't want to mix business and pleasure, but when he asked if he could take me out - I quickly said yes lol. When my 6 week rotation was over we only saw each other once a week because we were 5 hours apart. I was invited to the White House in February of 2011. Little did I know that hubby was going to propose before I went inside! I got my doctorate in pharmacy in May 2011 and we got married in July. I know for a fact that God made him for me and vice versa. He is definitely an answered prayer.


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> Officially in the TWW eeek

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## BRK06

2inlove04 said:


> Hello Sarah & the rest of you God Fearing ladies.. I would like to join the group.. I'm currently on my monthly and starting fresh this month .. Hubby and I have been NTNP for all of our relationship together since Sept 2000, Married since Oct 2004.. We started becoming more diligent April 2011 with trying to conceive more so no longer preventing. I have irregular cycles due to being overweight.. No signs of PCOS or Endo just being over weight.. I'm currently in the process of losing weight by way of Medifast.. Restarting this week and in hopes of losing the 94lbs I have left to lose and hopefully conceiving along the way. I have a stock of IC Preg/Ovulation tests since hubby and I are more of the "let nature take it's course, in due time god will bless us" We plan to seek further testing this summer should we not conceive but for now.. I'm losing weight and taking Vitamins to assist with becoming healthy for our future little ones.
> 
> My Favorite Verse is: 1 Corinthians 13:4-8 ..
> 
> I look forward to hanging out with you ladies and may we all pray 2012 God will guide us and he is worthy and receives all the glory!

Hi Nikki! I pray for God's guidance to you in achieving your goal and of course, you'll have us all cheering you on! :) Looking forward to following your journey!


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

Ok ladies, I'll do my formal introduction and husband story all in one :)

My name is Vanessa. I am 25 years old. The biggest things in my life right now are our faith, our family, reading, knitting, watching sports with my husband, and praying for our first little blessing! Let's start a bit with the faith, my husband and I both grew up christians. And our families were members of the same denomination in different cities in California when we met. Next, family... my mom and dad had my older sister when they were 17/18 and then me when my mom was just 19. Then they split and my mom remarried and we went with her. My mom and step-dad have been married ever since and have had 8 more kids. Yes, 8! My dad tried to be a part of my life growing up but my mom didn't let him. He remarried about 9/10 years ago to a wonderful woman and they now have 3 kids together. When my husband and I married I reached out to him and its been amazing. That is a story for another time! My husbands parents met at a concert and his dad is 11 years older than his mom. His dad didn't know for the longest time how much younger she was, he just didn't ask because she looked older and was really mature. They got married and had 5 kids. Jake, my husband is the oldest of his siblings. Ok, the reading, knitting and watching sports with my husband are all hobbies. If you are a crochetter or knitter and are on Ravelry my user name is Vrothenbuhler and you should add me! As far as praying for our first little blessing... I always wanted to be a mom early in life. My husband and I got married real young and we weren't ready at first. But after a few years we felt ready and tried for 8 months. I didn't get pregnant for those 8 months and it took a big toll on us emotionally. We decided to take a break from trying. Then last year in early June we went to one of my husbands cousins wedding and afterwards he mentioned wanting to have a baby. At first I wasn't sure if he was serious SERIOUS or just thinking about it / joking. Then two days later he brought it up again and wanted to talk about it. I was estatic! I had been feeling the same way but we are living with some family right now to help them out financially (both his aunt and uncle our out of jobs right now) and I hadn't brought it up because we couldn't really move out right away. But we had a really good talk and we prayed about it for a week and then talked and talked and then we decided that we wanted to start trying seriously again :D I thought that because we are young and healthy (we don't have smoking or drinking issues) that it'd happen for sure within 3 months. But Jan will be our 8th month of trying. At first I was really excited but lately I have felt really dicouraged and haven't been talking about it to anyone, even my husband. But, anyways... I'm writing a novel here! Let me tell you about how I met my husband!

In 2003 I went to a snow day that our churches threw. My older sisters friend Jeremy introduced Jake (my husband) to my sister and I. But at the time I just thought of him as my sisters friends because Jeremy was his best friend, and Jeremy was my sisters friend. Little did I know he liked me right away :) We didn't talk again until that Summer at our churches youth camp. He was there as a "counselor" because it was a family friend's horse ranch that hosted the camp and counselors got to attend for free. He was 15 at the time and I was 16. When I heard he was a counselor I laughed because I didn't think there was anything a 15 year old guy going to teach me! Nonetheless, we bacame good friends that camp and exchanged contact information at the end. Jake and Jeremy actually started coming over to my families house a look and both grew close to all of us. A few years later Jake started asking me to be his girlfriend, but my parents were adament about "courting" and waiting until we were older. So I had to keep telling him no. Eventually my dad (who really liked Jake) said yes. And we got together. At the time I was living in Sacramento and he was going to UCLA in Los Angeles. But because we had known each other for several years and he had been over at my family's house so much we progressed quickly. We started dating April 22, 2006 and got married September 9, 2006! We are way way way closer now than we were when we got married. We are more mature, we understand each other better. I couldn't be happier with him it seems! He is a true blessing. I don't have a proposal story, because he didn't propose. And thats ok :) Whats important is that we try to glorify God in our marriage and hopefully someday in our parenting!

Sorry this was so long!


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

Heather11 said:


> Officially in the TWW eeek

I hate the TTW! I pray it goes quickly for you and that you have peace!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Ok Kim, since you started it off, I guess it's my turn to formally introduce myself...
> 
> My name is Sarah, I love the Lord and my family with all my heart. I have a wonderful hubby who stands by my side and is pretty much the opposite of me, like Paula Abdul says , "opposites attract"...lol
> 
> I love to dance!!! Usually the only time I get to dance is at the gym in my Zumba class :happydance:
> 
> Anyone coupon? I started couponing in April, I caught the bug while watching Extreme Couponing on TLC. It's so amazing how many things you can get for free!!!:thumbup:
> 
> I have a beautiful stepdaughter named Taylor, who is 9 yrs old from my hubby. Even though I didn't give birth to her, she is mine. She lives with us 100% of the time. I will go into that at a later date.
> 
> My niece, Marissa, who is 13, is currently living with us for her 8th grade year. I talked to my husband and felt that the Lord would want us to take her for a year, to help her physically, emotionally and most of all spiritually. Marissa was brought up in a not so normal situation which led her took look to food for comfort. She weighed in at 217lbs on Sept 1st, that was her first day with us. I'm glad to say since she has been with us for 4 months now she has lost 30lbs, is becoming a nice young christian lady, and is treating her parents with more respect.
> 
> I also have two dogs. My dog, Simba is a 4 yr old golden retriever. I got him on Mother's Day of 2007, my husband new I always wanted that kind of dog and surprised me with it. He loves boxers, so on his birthday in Nov of 2007, I got him Layla. They are so adorable and love each other so much.
> 
> Wow, sorry so long.
> 
> BTW, that's my niece in the pic with Tay and I

It's so wonderful that you were able to take your niece in and help her to get a new lease on life!! 

I'm brand-new at the couponing thing... I also watched Extreme Couponing and was very intrigued! However, I'm getting to a slow start. :haha: Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BRK06

Hi Rozaria! What a sweet story! How awesome to get engaged at the White House!
:)


----------



## BRK06

Hi Vanessa! You have an amazing story too! What a blessing to be able to reconnect with your father after the time apart! (I met mine for the first time at 22)

I like to crochet as well! I get strange looks sometimes from friends, but it's soothing! :) Cross stitch is great too!


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

BRK06 said:


> Hi Vanessa! You have an amazing story too! What a blessing to be able to reconnect with your father after the time apart! (I met mine for the first time at 22)
> 
> I like to crochet as well! I get strange looks sometimes from friends, but it's soothing! :) Cross stitch is great too!

I'm actually really glad to have met someone else who got to know their dad in their adulthood as well! Finally, someone who can understand the awkwardness of it all! My husband tries, but he just doesn't get how I feel :) Have you gotten close to your dad? I have visited with my dad for a week at a time over the past three years. I was just in TX with him, his wife, and my 3 siblings at the beginning of November and I am going back on the 25th this month! I am so excited. Just this past trip as we said goodbye he called me his baby-girl and said I love you. Meant the world to me :D

Are you on Ravelry?


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Officially in the TWW eeek

Praying it goes by quickly. Join us in telling your story about your hubby, it will help get your mind of the dreaded tww.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> To formally introduce myself...
> 
> My name is Rozaria. I was born and raised in Puerto Rico and moved to the US to attend college. Fall 2008 I had a pharmacy internship that allowed me to do a rotation involving sports medicine. Hubby is an athlete. I saw my husband for the first time and I felt like I had known him my whole life! He was so attractive to me because he was committed to living his life for Jesus! I didn't want to mix business and pleasure, but when he asked if he could take me out - I quickly said yes lol. When my 6 week rotation was over we only saw each other once a week because we were 5 hours apart. I was invited to the White House in February of 2011. Little did I know that hubby was going to propose before I went inside! I got my doctorate in pharmacy in May 2011 and we got married in July. I know for a fact that God made him for me and vice versa. He is definitely an answered prayer.

That is so awesome Hun!!! God is definitely the best matchmaker :winkwink:
What kind of athlete is your hubby? My hubby is a sports nut, he used to play basketball in school and used to coach the high schools girls basketball team. Sports is in his blood...haha. That's where we are different, I'm not to much of a sports fan. I'm currently a Raider fan by marriage :nope:


----------



## Godsjewel

Vrothenbuhler said:


> Ok ladies, I'll do my formal introduction and husband story all in one :)
> 
> My name is Vanessa. I am 25 years old. The biggest things in my life right now are our faith, our family, reading, knitting, watching sports with my husband, and praying for our first little blessing! Let's start a bit with the faith, my husband and I both grew up christians. And our families were members of the same denomination in different cities in California when we met. Next, family... my mom and dad had my older sister when they were 17/18 and then me when my mom was just 19. Then they split and my mom remarried and we went with her. My mom and step-dad have been married ever since and have had 8 more kids. Yes, 8! My dad tried to be a part of my life growing up but my mom didn't let him. He remarried about 9/10 years ago to a wonderful woman and they now have 3 kids together. When my husband and I married I reached out to him and its been amazing. That is a story for another time! My husbands parents met at a concert and his dad is 11 years older than his mom. His dad didn't know for the longest time how much younger she was, he just didn't ask because she looked older and was really mature. They got married and had 5 kids. Jake, my husband is the oldest of his siblings. Ok, the reading, knitting and watching sports with my husband are all hobbies. If you are a crochetter or knitter and are on Ravelry my user name is Vrothenbuhler and you should add me! As far as praying for our first little blessing... I always wanted to be a mom early in life. My husband and I got married real young and we weren't ready at first. But after a few years we felt ready and tried for 8 months. I didn't get pregnant for those 8 months and it took a big toll on us emotionally. We decided to take a break from trying. Then last year in early June we went to one of my husbands cousins wedding and afterwards he mentioned wanting to have a baby. At first I wasn't sure if he was serious SERIOUS or just thinking about it / joking. Then two days later he brought it up again and wanted to talk about it. I was estatic! I had been feeling the same way but we are living with some family right now to help them out financially (both his aunt and uncle our out of jobs right now) and I hadn't brought it up because we couldn't really move out right away. But we had a really good talk and we prayed about it for a week and then talked and talked and then we decided that we wanted to start trying seriously again :D I thought that because we are young and healthy (we don't have smoking or drinking issues) that it'd happen for sure within 3 months. But Jan will be our 8th month of trying. At first I was really excited but lately I have felt really dicouraged and haven't been talking about it to anyone, even my husband. But, anyways... I'm writing a novel here! Let me tell you about how I met my husband!
> 
> In 2003 I went to a snow day that our churches threw. My older sisters friend Jeremy introduced Jake (my husband) to my sister and I. But at the time I just thought of him as my sisters friends because Jeremy was his best friend, and Jeremy was my sisters friend. Little did I know he liked me right away :) We didn't talk again until that Summer at our churches youth camp. He was there as a "counselor" because it was a family friend's horse ranch that hosted the camp and counselors got to attend for free. He was 15 at the time and I was 16. When I heard he was a counselor I laughed because I didn't think there was anything a 15 year old guy going to teach me! Nonetheless, we bacame good friends that camp and exchanged contact information at the end. Jake and Jeremy actually started coming over to my families house a look and both grew close to all of us. A few years later Jake started asking me to be his girlfriend, but my parents were adament about "courting" and waiting until we were older. So I had to keep telling him no. Eventually my dad (who really liked Jake) said yes. And we got together. At the time I was living in Sacramento and he was going to UCLA in Los Angeles. But because we had known each other for several years and he had been over at my family's house so much we progressed quickly. We started dating April 22, 2006 and got married September 9, 2006! We are way way way closer now than we were when we got married. We are more mature, we understand each other better. I couldn't be happier with him it seems! He is a true blessing. I don't have a proposal story, because he didn't propose. And thats ok :) Whats important is that we try to glorify God in our marriage and hopefully someday in our parenting!
> 
> Sorry this was so long!

Ok, you can take a breathe now...lol. Thanks for sharing your story. I see you are in the bay area, so am I...I live in San Jose.

No need to fear sweetie, the doctors told me it can take up to a year for a healthy couple to conceive...you still got time. 

So, since your the first proclaimed knitter, does that mean we can go through you to make our babie beanies When we get out BFP's :winkwink:


----------



## Godsjewel

Vrothenbuhler said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Vanessa! You have an amazing story too! What a blessing to be able to reconnect with your father after the time apart! (I met mine for the first time at 22)
> 
> I like to crochet as well! I get strange looks sometimes from friends, but it's soothing! :) Cross stitch is great too!
> 
> I'm actually really glad to have met someone else who got to know their dad in their adulthood as well! Finally, someone who can understand the awkwardness of it all! My husband tries, but he just doesn't get how I feel :) Have you gotten close to your dad? I have visited with my dad for a week at a time over the past three years. I was just in TX with him, his wife, and my 3 siblings at the beginning of November and I am going back on the 25th this month! I am so excited. Just this past trip as we said goodbye he called me his baby-girl and said I love you. Meant the world to me :D
> 
> Are you on Ravelry?Click to expand...

How sweet, I'm so glad that your relationship is growing.


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

Or you guys can all learn how to knit and we can all knit adorable baby clothes while we're waiting for those BFP's and while we are expecting ;)


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> To formally introduce myself...
> 
> My name is Rozaria. I was born and raised in Puerto Rico and moved to the US to attend college. Fall 2008 I had a pharmacy internship that allowed me to do a rotation involving sports medicine. Hubby is an athlete. I saw my husband for the first time and I felt like I had known him my whole life! He was so attractive to me because he was committed to living his life for Jesus! I didn't want to mix business and pleasure, but when he asked if he could take me out - I quickly said yes lol. When my 6 week rotation was over we only saw each other once a week because we were 5 hours apart. I was invited to the White House in February of 2011. Little did I know that hubby was going to propose before I went inside! I got my doctorate in pharmacy in May 2011 and we got married in July. I know for a fact that God made him for me and vice versa. He is definitely an answered prayer.
> 
> That is so awesome Hun!!! God is definitely the best matchmaker :winkwink:
> What kind of athlete is your hubby? My hubby is a sports nut, he used to play basketball in school and used to coach the high schools girls basketball team. Sports is in his blood...haha. That's where we are different, I'm not to much of a sports fan. I'm currently a Raider fan by marriage :nope:Click to expand...


He plays football. I used to be a Giants fan, but that changed when we got married lol. Whenever we do get pregnant, I am going to "tell" him by leaving a newborn sized customized jersey somewhere that he will find it.


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

oh and I actually live in Antioch, but I spend a ton of time in Berkeley and SF :) So I tell people I'm from the bay area because usually people don't know where Antioch is!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Ok Kim, since you started it off, I guess it's my turn to formally introduce myself...
> 
> My name is Sarah, I love the Lord and my family with all my heart. I have a wonderful hubby who stands by my side and is pretty much the opposite of me, like Paula Abdul says , "opposites attract"...lol
> 
> I love to dance!!! Usually the only time I get to dance is at the gym in my Zumba class :happydance:
> 
> Anyone coupon? I started couponing in April, I caught the bug while watching Extreme Couponing on TLC. It's so amazing how many things you can get for free!!!:thumbup:
> 
> I have a beautiful stepdaughter named Taylor, who is 9 yrs old from my hubby. Even though I didn't give birth to her, she is mine. She lives with us 100% of the time. I will go into that at a later date.
> 
> My niece, Marissa, who is 13, is currently living with us for her 8th grade year. I talked to my husband and felt that the Lord would want us to take her for a year, to help her physically, emotionally and most of all spiritually. Marissa was brought up in a not so normal situation which led her took look to food for comfort. She weighed in at 217lbs on Sept 1st, that was her first day with us. I'm glad to say since she has been with us for 4 months now she has lost 30lbs, is becoming a nice young christian lady, and is treating her parents with more respect.
> 
> I also have two dogs. My dog, Simba is a 4 yr old golden retriever. I got him on Mother's Day of 2007, my husband new I always wanted that kind of dog and surprised me with it. He loves boxers, so on his birthday in Nov of 2007, I got him Layla. They are so adorable and love each other so much.
> 
> Wow, sorry so long.
> 
> BTW, that's my niece in the pic with Tay and I
> 
> It's so wonderful that you were able to take your niece in and help her to get a new lease on life!!
> 
> I'm brand-new at the couponing thing... I also watched Extreme Couponing and was very intrigued! However, I'm getting to a slow start. :haha: Any tips would be greatly appreciated!Click to expand...

My favorite sites are...
Thekrazycouponlady.com
Hip2save.com
Iheartcvs.com
Iheartriteaid.com
Iheartwags.com

The last 3 sites gives you access to upcoming sales ads so you can match the sale with your coupons. The best way to get coupons is the Sunday paper or if you have friends or coworkers that will give you theirs, that always helps.

My husband laughs at me when I walk in with bags in hand and start to set up a display on the table of what I got for free or a really good deal on.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> To formally introduce myself...
> 
> My name is Rozaria. I was born and raised in Puerto Rico and moved to the US to attend college. Fall 2008 I had a pharmacy internship that allowed me to do a rotation involving sports medicine. Hubby is an athlete. I saw my husband for the first time and I felt like I had known him my whole life! He was so attractive to me because he was committed to living his life for Jesus! I didn't want to mix business and pleasure, but when he asked if he could take me out - I quickly said yes lol. When my 6 week rotation was over we only saw each other once a week because we were 5 hours apart. I was invited to the White House in February of 2011. Little did I know that hubby was going to propose before I went inside! I got my doctorate in pharmacy in May 2011 and we got married in July. I know for a fact that God made him for me and vice versa. He is definitely an answered prayer.
> 
> That is so awesome Hun!!! God is definitely the best matchmaker :winkwink:
> What kind of athlete is your hubby? My hubby is a sports nut, he used to play basketball in school and used to coach the high schools girls basketball team. Sports is in his blood...haha. That's where we are different, I'm not to much of a sports fan. I'm currently a Raider fan by marriage :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He plays football. I used to be a Giants fan, but that changed when we got married lol. Whenever we do get pregnant, I am going to "tell" him by leaving a newborn sized customized jersey somewhere that he will find it.Click to expand...

Aww, that's such a cute idea :thumbup:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

All we need is a sale or some coupons at a few craft stores and we can get started with the knitting :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Oops! I forgot the most important part of my introduction, my faith. I was born and raised by two wonderful God fearing parents. I went to A Christian school from kindergarten to seventh grade. I believe I asked Jesus into my heart sometime in my elementary years, and was baptized at 15.

I was in such a shock when I hit 8th and had to attend a public school. I don't know if I was really prepared to hear and see the things I did. No matter what, I was always involved in the youth group and had my own youth dance ministry for a year. We had shirts made, in the front it said, "Just dance..." in the back it said, "unto the Lord" we also had Psalm 149:3 which says.."Praise His name with dancing...". 

I have to say, I'm not involved as much as I'd like to be, but I think this thread is some what of a ministry.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> All we need is a sale or some coupons at a few craft stores and we can get started with the knitting :thumbup:

Haha! If I had some for those supplies, I would definitely send them your way. Do you have a Michaels craft store nearby?


----------



## Godsjewel

Vrothenbuhler said:


> oh and I actually live in Antioch, but I spend a ton of time in Berkeley and SF :) So I tell people I'm from the bay area because usually people don't know where Antioch is!

Gotcha! :winkwink:


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Oops! I forgot the most important part of my introduction, my faith. I was born and raised by two wonderful God fearing parents. I went to A Christian school from kindergarten to seventh grade. I believe I asked Jesus into my heart sometime in my elementary years, and was baptized at 15.
> 
> I was in such a shock when I hit 8th and had to attend a public school. I don't know if I was really prepared to hear and see the things I did. No matter what, I was always involved in the youth group and had my own youth dance ministry for a year. We had shirts made, in the front it said, "Just dance..." in the back it said, "unto the Lord" we also had Psalm 149:3 which says.."Praise His name with dancing...".
> 
> I have to say, I'm not involved as much as I'd like to be, but I think this thread is some what of a ministry.

My husband and I were just talking about how we really aren't involved much anymore. Things just got so busy and it just kept getting pushed farther and farther our of our lives. We are trying to reintroduce it though! This is definitely a great place to start!


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Oops! I forgot the most important part of my introduction, my faith. I was born and raised by two wonderful God fearing parents. I went to A Christian school from kindergarten to seventh grade. I believe I asked Jesus into my heart sometime in my elementary years, and was baptized at 15.
> 
> I was in such a shock when I hit 8th and had to attend a public school. I don't know if I was really prepared to hear and see the things I did. No matter what, I was always involved in the youth group and had my own youth dance ministry for a year. We had shirts made, in the front it said, "Just dance..." in the back it said, "unto the Lord" we also had Psalm 149:3 which says.."Praise His name with dancing...".
> 
> I have to say, I'm not involved as much as I'd like to be, but I think this thread is some what of a ministry.
> 
> My husband and I were just talking about how we really aren't involved much anymore. Things just got so busy and it just kept getting pushed farther and farther our of our lives. We are trying to reintroduce it though! This is definitely a great place to start!Click to expand...

Busy is right!!! Sometimes there aren't enough hours in the day. But good thing for us that there isn't more hours, that would mean we would have to wait longer for our BFP's :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

Vrothenbuhler said:


> Or you guys can all learn how to knit and we can all knit adorable baby clothes while we're waiting for those BFP's and while we are expecting ;)

Lol...very true dear.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

One of my closets might as well be called Michaels because I have so many unused craft supplies and unfinished diy projects in there :haha:. 

My dad is a pastor so I used to be way more active in ministry growing up compared to now. I moved to DC in July and joined hubby's church. I want to be more active, but I have to finish 16 new members classes before I can join a ministry. Because of my work schedule and the class schedule I won't be done until April :dohh:. In the meantime hubby is the leader for the young men's ministry and I look forward to helping with that.

Sarah I definitely view this thread as a ministry! I can only speak for myself, but it has bought me a lot of peace in my journey ttc.


----------



## BRK06

Vrothenbuhler said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Vanessa! You have an amazing story too! What a blessing to be able to reconnect with your father after the time apart! (I met mine for the first time at 22)
> 
> I like to crochet as well! I get strange looks sometimes from friends, but it's soothing! :) Cross stitch is great too!
> 
> I'm actually really glad to have met someone else who got to know their dad in their adulthood as well! Finally, someone who can understand the awkwardness of it all! My husband tries, but he just doesn't get how I feel :) Have you gotten close to your dad? I have visited with my dad for a week at a time over the past three years. I was just in TX with him, his wife, and my 3 siblings at the beginning of November and I am going back on the 25th this month! I am so excited. Just this past trip as we said goodbye he called me his baby-girl and said I love you. Meant the world to me :D
> 
> Are you on Ravelry?Click to expand...

Awww! That's great!! :hugs:
My father left when I was very young, and I was finally able to reconnect with him at 22. I was really nervous at first, but as it turns out, he is actually the sweetest guy! I got to meet my big brother and sister as well and it's such a blessing to have them all in my life! We've all gotten really close :) 

No, not on Ravelry, but I may just go check it out!


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> One of my closets might as well be called Michaels because I have so many unused craft supplies and unfinished diy projects in there :haha:.
> 
> My dad is a pastor so I used to be way more active in ministry growing up compared to now. I moved to DC in July and joined hubby's church. I want to be more active, but I have to finish 16 new members classes before I can join a ministry. Because of my work schedule and the class schedule I won't be done until April :dohh:. In the meantime hubby is the leader for the young men's ministry and I look forward to helping with that.
> 
> Sarah I definitely view this thread as a ministry! I can only speak for myself, but it has bought me a lot of peace in my journey ttc.

Praise God! Truthfully, ever since starting this thread, I have had way more peace about my situation. I just want to be an encouragement to others and help out by praying and fellow shipping with you all. That's awesome that you hubby is in ministry, I will definitely be keeping you both in prayer.


----------



## BRK06

Thanks for the sites Sarah! You're a raider fan by marriage too? :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Thanks for the sites Sarah! You're a raider fan by marriage too? :haha:

Ahahaha!!! Well, at least you know they're faithful :haha:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> Sarah I definitely view this thread as a ministry! I can only speak for myself, but it has bought me a lot of peace in my journey ttc.
> 
> Praise God! Truthfully, ever since starting this thread, I have had way more peace about my situation. I just want to be an encouragement to others and help out by praying and fellow shipping with you all. That's awesome that you hubby is in ministry, I will definitely be keeping you both in prayer.Click to expand...

I fully agree with you both! :) Well said!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the sites Sarah! You're a raider fan by marriage too? :haha:
> 
> Ahahaha!!! Well, at least you know they're faithful :haha:Click to expand...

No kidding!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Got to run ladies...I will catch up with you later, taking Tay to her first basketball practice at church. :wave:


----------



## BRK06

Have fun Taylor! I best run too...poor hubby has bronchitis so I'm going to go be a nurse for awhile :)

Catch up with you ladies this evening!


----------



## Looneycarter

Hey ladies coming bye to send my many blessings and wishes to you all keep me in prayer and hoping I can get that :bfp: this month be blessed


----------



## beckysprayer

Hi Ladies! I will go next in the introductions, though I'm pretty boring :haha:

I'm Becky, 25, and from small town USA. My husband and I grew up together and got married shortly after high school. A couple months after we got married, we found out I had a tumor in my chest which, praise the Lord, turned out to be completely non-cancerous. This caused us to put having a family on hold because we wanted to make sure everything was 100% okay and had to pay off some medical bills. We started TTC in September and are hoping for our first baby to come along soon!

I like to read, crochet, knit, quilt, cook, and bake.

I got saved as a little girl and never looked back. I am so thankful to the Lord for everything He has done in my life. I've been so blessed! :cloud9:


----------



## Godsjewel

Looneycarter said:


> Hey ladies coming bye to send my many blessings and wishes to you all keep me in prayer and hoping I can get that :bfp: this month be blessed

Thanks Hun! When is AF suppose to be due?


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> Hi Ladies! I will go next in the introductions, though I'm pretty boring :haha:
> 
> I'm Becky, 25, and from small town USA. My husband and I grew up together and got married shortly after high school. A couple months after we got married, we found out I had a tumor in my chest which, praise the Lord, turned out to be completely non-cancerous. This caused us to put having a family on hold because we wanted to make sure everything was 100% okay and had to pay off some medical bills. We started TTC in September and are hoping for our first baby to come along soon!
> 
> I like to read, crochet, knit, quilt, cook, and bake.
> 
> I got saved as a little girl and never looked back. I am so thankful to the Lord for everything He has done in my life. I've been so blessed! :cloud9:

I'm so happy to hear all is well with you. You're still early in the ttc process, doctor told me a healthy couple would conceive within the first year, so your still in the good timing zone :winkwink:
Both of my SIL's conceived at 6 months. Everyone is different and It will happen in Gods perfect timing:hugs:


----------



## Looneycarter

Godsjewel said:


> Looneycarter said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies coming bye to send my many blessings and wishes to you all keep me in prayer and hoping I can get that :bfp: this month be blessed
> 
> Thanks Hun! When is AF suppose to be due?Click to expand...

On the 7th


----------



## Godsjewel

Looneycarter said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looneycarter said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies coming bye to send my many blessings and wishes to you all keep me in prayer and hoping I can get that :bfp: this month be blessed
> 
> Thanks Hun! When is AF suppose to be due?Click to expand...
> 
> On the 7thClick to expand...

me too! All we can do is wait patiently. I pray this goes by fast for the both of us.


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Have fun Taylor! I best run too...poor hubby has bronchitis so I'm going to go be a nurse for awhile :)
> 
> Catch up with you ladies this evening!

Oh no! poor hubby, I'm sure he is in good hands.

Dear Father,

I ask you to be with Kim's husband as he is feeling ill. Psalm 107:20 says that you send out your Word and heal. So then, please send your healing Word to him. In the name of Jesus, drive out all infirmity and sickness from his body.

Lord, I ask you to turn this weakness into strength. May he trust in your goodness and hope in your faithfulness, even in the middle of this. Let him be filled with patience and joy in your presence as he waits for your healing touch.

Please restore your servant to full health, dear Father. As you heal and renew him, Lord, may he bless and praise you.

All of this I pray in the name of Jesus Christ.

Amen.


----------



## Looneycarter

I know I'm patiently waiting not testing until then!!! My boobs really hurt underneath and on the side and my left nipple is itchy!


----------



## Lucy529

Ladies i just wanted to thank you all since i joined this thread i have been overcome by peace, i had begun to get anxious about this month and that i would not be able to concieve but i have this peace in me. i am doing the opks and tempting but today am not feeling overwhelmed by it all and i think that it has a lot to do with this thread. I just feel at peace and can't explain why but thanks to you all


----------



## Godsjewel

Looneycarter said:


> I know I'm patiently waiting not testing until then!!! My boobs really hurt underneath and on the side and my left nipple is itchy!

Hopefully that's a good sign!


----------



## Looneycarter

I hope so but I doubt it ugh!


----------



## Godsjewel

Lucy529 said:


> Ladies i just wanted to thank you all since i joined this thread i have been overcome by peace, i had begun to get anxious about this month and that i would not be able to concieve but i have this peace in me. i am doing the opks and tempting but today am not feeling overwhelmed by it all and i think that it has a lot to do with this thread. I just feel at peace and can't explain why but thanks to you all

Woohoo! I just got chills...it's Gods unsurpassing peace that is flowing through you. Isn't He amazing??? I know this may sound weird, but I have grown to really care about all of you, you are my babies and I feel honored that you all would share your life with me. Thank you Jesus for bringing us together!

Philippians 4:6
Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God.


----------



## Looneycarter

I feel the same way I got some type of bond with you guys!! Every month I go thinking I'm pregnant but not this month ugh sigh!


----------



## Lucy529

looneycarter this last month i was sure that i was pregnant i had the same symptoms i had when i got my bfp but unfortunetely i got a bfp at the end of december and am on cd 8 of this cycle although i was sad that i didn't get that bfp that we all long i have faith that it will happen keep your head up and when you least expect it He will bless us with our babies hugs to you and you will be in my prayers

godsjewel like you i feel this connection with you guys as well and i know that God brought us together so that we could help each other as we wait on our bfp and to pick each other up as we journey through this whole thing. We are all Blessed to have met and can't wait til we start cheering each other as we get our bfps


----------



## BRK06

Amen Sis! I let him hear your prayer and he wanted me to thank you :) 

Good to see you again, Looneycarter! :hi:

I too feel that God brought us all together for a reason. I haven't felt this peaceful in this process since October. :( He knows us better than we know ourselves!! It's been so wonderful getting to know and having fellowship with my new sisters!! :happydance:

May God bring us all our BFP this year!!
:dust:


----------



## BRK06

Before I say goodnight, I wanted to share one of our family's blessings with you! Tomorrow is the first birthday of my dear cousin's sweet baby boy! She was diagnosed with PCOS (along with some other things) and told it was doubtful she would conceive. She and her husband went through about a year, a few cycles of IUI and loads of medications with no result. She stayed strong though, and, after one of her rest cycles she found out that she was pregnant with a sticky bean! So, for my sisters climbing the same mountain, know that there is always hope and nothing God can't handle! I fully believe in the power of prayer! 

God bless and goodnight! :hugs: See you ladies tomorrow!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Good morning ladies! I hope that you all have a blessed day. 

Philippians 1:3-6 
I thank my God upon every remembrance of you, always in every prayer of mine making request for you all with joy, for your fellowship in the gospel from the first day until now, being confident of this very thing, that He who has begun a good work in you will complete it until the day of Jesus Christ.


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> One of my closets might as well be called Michaels because I have so many unused craft supplies and unfinished diy projects in there :haha:.
> 
> My dad is a pastor so I used to be way more active in ministry growing up compared to now. I moved to DC in July and joined hubby's church. I want to be more active, but I have to finish 16 new members classes before I can join a ministry. Because of my work schedule and the class schedule I won't be done until April :dohh:. In the meantime hubby is the leader for the young men's ministry and I look forward to helping with that.
> 
> Sarah I definitely view this thread as a ministry! I can only speak for myself, but it has bought me a lot of peace in my journey ttc.
> 
> Praise God! Truthfully, ever since starting this thread, I have had way more peace about my situation. I just want to be an encouragement to others and help out by praying and fellow shipping with you all. That's awesome that you hubby is in ministry, I will definitely be keeping you both in prayer.Click to expand...

It is so great to be able to share this process with others. You think getting pregnant is an easy feat and then low and behold....so I am thankful to have you all to share this with.


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> One of my closets might as well be called Michaels because I have so many unused craft supplies and unfinished diy projects in there :haha:.
> 
> My dad is a pastor so I used to be way more active in ministry growing up compared to now. I moved to DC in July and joined hubby's church. I want to be more active, but I have to finish 16 new members classes before I can join a ministry. Because of my work schedule and the class schedule I won't be done until April :dohh:. In the meantime hubby is the leader for the young men's ministry and I look forward to helping with that.
> 
> Sarah I definitely view this thread as a ministry! I can only speak for myself, but it has bought me a lot of peace in my journey ttc.
> 
> Praise God! Truthfully, ever since starting this thread, I have had way more peace about my situation. I just want to be an encouragement to others and help out by praying and fellow shipping with you all. That's awesome that you hubby is in ministry, I will definitely be keeping you both in prayer.Click to expand...

It is so great to be able to share this process with others. You think getting pregnant is an easy feat and then low and behold....so I am thankful to have you all to share this with.


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Before I say goodnight, I wanted to share one of our family's blessings with you! Tomorrow is the first birthday of my dear cousin's sweet baby boy! She was diagnosed with PCOS (along with some other things) and told it was doubtful she would conceive. She and her husband went through about a year, a few cycles of IUI and loads of medications with no result. She stayed strong though, and, after one of her rest cycles she found out that she was pregnant with a sticky bean! So, for my sisters climbing the same mountain, know that there is always hope and nothing God can't handle! I fully believe in the power of prayer!
> 
> God bless and goodnight! :hugs: See you ladies tomorrow!

Thank you Lord for being so faithful! Thanks for sharing Kim, I'm sure it made a lot of our ttc ladies have more hope :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Amen Sis! I let him hear your prayer and he wanted me to thank you :)
> 
> Good to see you again, Looneycarter! :hi:
> 
> I too feel that God brought us all together for a reason. I haven't felt this peaceful in this process since October. :( He knows us better than we know ourselves!! It's been so wonderful getting to know and having fellowship with my new sisters!! :happydance:
> 
> May God bring us all our BFP this year!!
> :dust:

How's he feeling?

BTW, love the new pic


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Good morning ladies! I hope that you all have a blessed day.
> 
> Philippians 1:3-6
> I thank my God upon every remembrance of you, always in every prayer of mine making request for you all with joy, for your fellowship in the gospel from the first day until now, being confident of this very thing, that He who has begun a good work in you will complete it until the day of Jesus Christ.

Good morning precious!


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> One of my closets might as well be called Michaels because I have so many unused craft supplies and unfinished diy projects in there :haha:.
> 
> My dad is a pastor so I used to be way more active in ministry growing up compared to now. I moved to DC in July and joined hubby's church. I want to be more active, but I have to finish 16 new members classes before I can join a ministry. Because of my work schedule and the class schedule I won't be done until April :dohh:. In the meantime hubby is the leader for the young men's ministry and I look forward to helping with that.
> 
> Sarah I definitely view this thread as a ministry! I can only speak for myself, but it has bought me a lot of peace in my journey ttc.
> 
> Praise God! Truthfully, ever since starting this thread, I have had way more peace about my situation. I just want to be an encouragement to others and help out by praying and fellow shipping with you all. That's awesome that you hubby is in ministry, I will definitely be keeping you both in prayer.Click to expand...
> 
> It is so great to be able to share this process with others. You think getting pregnant is an easy feat and then low and behold....so I am thankful to have you all to share this with.Click to expand...


Good morning Heather! praying your day is filled with blessings.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Sarah - How was Taylor's bball practice? I tried to play when I was in junior high school, but it didn't go so well :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

*YAWN* Good morning ladies! Today is my first day back to work after the holiday vacation, I'm thinking its going to be a looonnnggg day :comp:

Dear Lord,

I come before you and ask that you touch each woman that is reading this. I ask that you be with them where ever they go, send your guardian angels to surround them and their families. Thank you for the peace that you have given us during this trying time. As we go forward on this journey together, I ask that you help us to be encouraging to one another and use us in any way possible. I pray healing on the ladies that are dealing with conditions in their bodies, that they will be made whole again. Thank you for what you have done and are going to do. Please help us to be the women you want us to be. We love and praise your holy name. AMEN! [-o&lt;


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Sarah - How was Taylor's bball practice? I tried to play when I was in junior high school, but it didn't go so well :haha:

It was good, this is her second year playing in the church league. She really enjoys it, and I'm glad because I love watching her play. Plus, it's good that she is around girls that share the same faith.

We had her in Christian school from pre-K up until last year, we couldn't afford sending her back this year. It's definitely been an adjustment for her, she hears things that I wish she didn't. Like Proverbs 22:6 says, Train up a child in the way he should go; even when he is old he will not depart from it.

It's actually nice, her school gets out at 1:45 on Wednesdays, but a church nearby comes to the school and offers an after school program where they sing songs about Jesus, learn scripture and do arts and craft. She is also involved in a girls club at church as well.


----------



## Godsjewel

Last message before I get to work :winkwink:

I was praying last night for you all and doing some searches on the web I wanted to share this with you. It's a little lengthy, so grab some :coffee: and enjoy.

God's Word has so many wonderful verses to comfort and encourage through anything we might face in life. I love when he illuminates certain scriptures to me that stand out for the specific trial I am facing at any time. 

Recently, God showed me quite a few scriptures that pertain to my husband's and my current situation of trying to conceive a child. Since we are all facing this issue, God's Word remains the same for everyone going through it. I want to encourage you to continue to believe God for your future child because He is faithful. I also want to share some ways that God uses this time of waiting to actually help us!

Grows and Strengthens Our Faith
Abraham is a great example of faith in the Bible, and his biggest test of faith was believing God for a child. Hebrews 11:11-12 tells us "By faith Abraham, even though he was past ageand Sarah herself was barrenwas enabled to become a father because he considered him faithful who had made the promise. And so from this one man, and he as good as dead, came descendants as numerous as the stars in the sky and as countless as the sand on the seashore." 

Abraham and Sarah are a great example, especially for women who are concerned that they are too old to conceive. I like the way the Amplified Version of verse 11 tells it: "Because of faith also Sarah herself received physical power to conceive a child, even when she was long past the age for it, because she considered God who had given her the promise to be reliable and trustworthy and true to His word." Sarah's story reminds us to stop focusing on the circumstances of not being pregnant, and to instead focus on God, who is reliable, trustworthy and true to His word. 
Believing God for anything in life grows and strengthens our faith. The more we wait for it, the more our faith can grow (no wonder Abraham and Sarah were such strong examples of faith-filled people!) God gave us an awesome promise in Mark 11:24- "Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask for in prayer, believe that you have received it, and it will be yours." 

One thing He doesn't promise is to give us what we've prayed for when we want it. We have to remember that God doesn't operate in the finite realm of time like we do. He sees things long term so to Him our prayers are already answered, even if we can't see it in the natural yet. We are to walk by faith and not by sight, so once we pray we should believe that it is done. 
"We fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen. For what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal." 2 Cor 4:18 The time we spend waiting to get pregnant is only temporary, but God and His promises are eternal. In the grand scheme of our lives, a few months or few years of waiting won't seem that long in the future when we're looking back.

Praying this touches you today. I'll check in with you ladies later :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Where's everyone at??? Just wanted to check up on you all while I take a quick break from work. Hope you all are have a great day:happydance:


----------



## Looneycarter

Hey ladies,stopping by to bless your day!


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

beckysprayer said:


> Hi Ladies! I will go next in the introductions, though I'm pretty boring :haha:
> 
> I'm Becky, 25, and from small town USA. My husband and I grew up together and got married shortly after high school. A couple months after we got married, we found out I had a tumor in my chest which, praise the Lord, turned out to be completely non-cancerous. This caused us to put having a family on hold because we wanted to make sure everything was 100% okay and had to pay off some medical bills. We started TTC in September and are hoping for our first baby to come along soon!
> 
> I like to read, crochet, knit, quilt, cook, and bake.
> 
> I got saved as a little girl and never looked back. I am so thankful to the Lord for everything He has done in my life. I've been so blessed! :cloud9:

We're the same age and have a lot of the same hobbies! I am so excited to see you here on this thread :) Most of my friends my age are not married and TTC so they don't understand what I'm going through usually  What are your current knitting projects? Right now I'm knitting a sweater for myself usin yarn my MIL gave me for Christmas :)


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

Lucy529 said:


> Ladies i just wanted to thank you all since i joined this thread i have been overcome by peace, i had begun to get anxious about this month and that i would not be able to concieve but i have this peace in me. i am doing the opks and tempting but today am not feeling overwhelmed by it all and i think that it has a lot to do with this thread. I just feel at peace and can't explain why but thanks to you all

That's wonderful! AF is still visiting me, I am anxious to try again this month :) and happy to have found this thread!


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

Godsjewel said:


> Philippians 4:6
> Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God.

I need this verse today. Thank you so much mama of our thread!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Vrothenbuhler said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Philippians 4:6
> Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God.
> 
> I need this verse today. Thank you so much mama of our thread!!Click to expand...

You're very welcome dear!


----------



## BRK06

Good afternoon Ladies! So much inspiration and encouragement on here today! :)
How is everyone doing?


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Good afternoon Ladies! So much inspiration and encouragement on here today! :)
> How is everyone doing?

Wonderful! How's hubby feeling Nurse Kim?


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/xzqBh.jpg

Yay!!! I figured out how to put pics up...*raising the roof*:happydance:

This is my handsome Simba! I got him when he was a couple of months old...OooOO, I should post that pic too...lol We were trying to think of a name for him and Tay, who was 4 at the time said, "How about Dora?" hahaha! I said no Tay, it's a boy. So hubby said he kind of looks like Simba from the Lion King, so that's where he got his name. 

Anybody else got furry babies to share?


----------



## Lucy529

hey ladies hope that you are all having a great day


----------



## Lucy529

sarah he is so cute i have a long hair chihuahua named ralphie cutes thing ever but i don't know how to upload pics on here


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Amen Sis! I let him hear your prayer and he wanted me to thank you :)
> 
> Good to see you again, Looneycarter! :hi:
> 
> I too feel that God brought us all together for a reason. I haven't felt this peaceful in this process since October. :( He knows us better than we know ourselves!! It's been so wonderful getting to know and having fellowship with my new sisters!! :happydance:
> 
> May God bring us all our BFP this year!!
> :dust:
> 
> How's he feeling?
> 
> BTW, love the new picClick to expand...


He is doing so much better today, thanks for asking! I started seeing a big improvement last night and praise be to the Lord for that!! 

I really like that pic too! It looks like a cross right there in the middle between hubby and I...Christ being the glue that holds us together! Picture proof for the skeptics :haha:

Your computer smiley had me cracking up!!! :laugh2:


----------



## Godsjewel

Lucy529 said:


> sarah he is so cute i have a long hair chihuahua named ralphie cutes thing ever but i don't know how to upload pics on here

go to imgur.com and sign up, you can upload pics and it will give you a image code to paste in your message. use the BB code.


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Amen Sis! I let him hear your prayer and he wanted me to thank you :)
> 
> Good to see you again, Looneycarter! :hi:
> 
> I too feel that God brought us all together for a reason. I haven't felt this peaceful in this process since October. :( He knows us better than we know ourselves!! It's been so wonderful getting to know and having fellowship with my new sisters!! :happydance:
> 
> May God bring us all our BFP this year!!
> :dust:
> 
> How's he feeling?
> 
> BTW, love the new picClick to expand...
> 
> 
> He is doing so much better today, thanks for asking! I started seeing a big improvement last night and praise be to the Lord for that!!
> 
> I really like that pic too! It looks like a cross right there in the middle between hubby and I...Christ being the glue that holds us together! Picture proof for the skeptics :haha:
> 
> Your computer smiley had me cracking up!!! :laugh2:Click to expand...

I totally see the cross, that even makes it more beautiful!


----------



## Godsjewel

Here's our other fur baby, Layla. She is doing her Elvis impression :haha: https://i.imgur.com/9VMfL.jpg


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

:yipee: I am finally home from work after a 15 hour work day!!!!! I am so happy to be home and in my comfy pjs lol.


----------



## BRK06

Your fur babies are so cute Sarah!!

This is my fur baby Bubba at Christmas! He clocks in at a slim 18 lbs! :haha:

https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/89f31669.jpg


----------



## BRK06

SuperwomanTTC said:


> :yipee: I am finally home from work after a 15 hour work day!!!!! I am so happy to be home and in my comfy pjs lol.

Wow! After 15hrs I bet you are!


----------



## Looneycarter

Just checking in on you ladies!!!! How are your day going by so far!!! I think once a week we should have a Bible study and a prayer day!! Just a suggestion


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

You guys have the cutest pics of your pets! Dh and I used to have a huge aquarium, but we didn't have time to keep it up a.k.a. keep the fish alive.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Looneycarter said:


> Just checking in on you ladies!!!! How are your day going by so far!!! I think once a week we should have a Bible study and a prayer day!! Just a suggestion

:thumbup: Good idea!


----------



## Lucy529

https://i.imgur.com/0BME2.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/mO0ny.jpg

this is my baby he has a littile tongue defect which makes him stick his out at everyone lol but he's cute either way he's also a rescue pup so we don't know much about his history just that he doesn't like young children and strangers


----------



## Lucy529

Looneycarter said:


> Just checking in on you ladies!!!! How are your day going by so far!!! I think once a week we should have a Bible study and a prayer day!! Just a suggestion

that sounds like a great idea i work all the time so i don't really get a chance to attend church even if i wanted too :hugs: so this would be great for me what do you all think


----------



## Looneycarter

I would love that!


----------



## BRK06

Looneycarter said:


> Just checking in on you ladies!!!! How are your day going by so far!!! I think once a week we should have a Bible study and a prayer day!! Just a suggestion

I'll second that! :thumbup:

What day were you thinking?


----------



## BRK06

Lucy, your fur baby is cute too! :)


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> :yipee: I am finally home from work after a 15 hour work day!!!!! I am so happy to be home and in my comfy pjs lol.

Wow! that's a super long day sis. Glad your home safe and sound.


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Your fur babies are so cute Sarah!!
> 
> This is my fur baby Bubba at Christmas! He clocks in at a slim 18 lbs! :haha:
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/89f31669.jpg

hahaha! 18lbs hahaha! that's a BIG boy!


----------



## Godsjewel

Looneycarter said:


> Just checking in on you ladies!!!! How are your day going by so far!!! I think once a week we should have a Bible study and a prayer day!! Just a suggestion

Great suggestion! We can pick a day and take turns with devotionals or anything else you feel the Lord would want you to share.


----------



## Godsjewel

Lucy529 said:


> https://i.imgur.com/0BME2.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/mO0ny.jpg
> 
> this is my baby he has a littile tongue defect which makes him stick his out at everyone lol but he's cute either way he's also a rescue pup so we don't know much about his history just that he doesn't like young children and strangers

what a cutie pie!


----------



## Godsjewel

Thought you would get a kick out of this one.https://i.imgur.com/Mut8G.jpg


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Your fur babies are so cute Sarah!!
> 
> This is my fur baby Bubba at Christmas! He clocks in at a slim 18 lbs! :haha:
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/89f31669.jpg

Wow Kim, I think we have the same crockpot :haha:


----------



## Looneycarter

Godsjewel said:


> Looneycarter said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in on you ladies!!!! How are your day going by so far!!! I think once a week we should have a Bible study and a prayer day!! Just a suggestion
> 
> Great suggestion! We can pick a day and take turns with devotionals or anything else you feel the Lord would want you to share.Click to expand...

:thumbup: just let me know the days I'm more than interested!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Your fur babies are so cute Sarah!!
> 
> This is my fur baby Bubba at Christmas! He clocks in at a slim 18 lbs! :haha:
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/89f31669.jpg
> 
> Wow Kim, I think we have the same crockpot :haha:Click to expand...

Too funny! It was a Christmas present from one of our cousins. I haven't used it yet, but Bubs got plenty of fun out of the box!


----------



## Lucy529

Godsjewel said:


> Thought you would get a kick out of this one.https://i.imgur.com/Mut8G.jpg

too cute my gosh this pic put a smile on my face its amazing how our fur babies are so intune to us my baby loves his daddy but the first day he was with us he growled at him and stayed by my side now he goes where ever my DH goes and ignores me most of the time but am the rule inforcer so that may have something to do with it and my hubby lets him get away with anything lol but we love him

kim your bubba is so cute he has the sweetest face my DH saved a kitty here at the hotel but we had to give it away my ralphie and him didn't get along to much but your kitty is so cute they always like to play with the simplest things too cute


----------



## Looneycarter

I wanted to share a scripture with you ladies (proverbs 16:3) "Commit your actions to the Lord,and your plans will succeed"


----------



## Lucy529

Looneycarter said:


> I wanted to share a scripture with you ladies (proverbs 16:3) "Commit your actions to the Lord,and your plans will succeed"

this is so true looney


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

Sorry I haven't been on much, I'm sick and am having really bad painful cramps :( But I have loved reading everything you ladies are posting!


----------



## Godsjewel

Vrothenbuhler said:


> Sorry I haven't been on much, I'm sick and am having really bad painful cramps :( But I have loved reading everything you ladies are posting!

I'm sorry to hear your not feeling well. 

Dear Lord, I ask that you touch Vanessa's body in whatever may be making her feel ill. Please touch her from the top of her head to the soles of her feet. Please give her restful sleep tonight and let her feel refreshed in the morning. Thank you Jesus for your healing power, in your mighty name I pray...AMEN!


----------



## BRK06

Vrothenbuhler said:


> Sorry I haven't been on much, I'm sick and am having really bad painful cramps :( But I have loved reading everything you ladies are posting!

:hugs: :hugs: Feel better soon, Hun!


----------



## Chiles

Hello ladies!!!!

Hope everyone is doing well!!!!! I have been MIA for a while, and probably won't be on here as often because my father is very sick and a whole lot of other crazy stuff. I hope you ladies continue to pray for me and I will do the same. 

We are on our new cycle, and I am on some additional meds, I will have to update my signature later. I will chit chat tomorrow ladies. May god bless ya'll. Goodnight!!!!


----------



## SKP

An odd question,

Besides conceiving naturally, say its your only way, would you have a problem letting science take over? Like ivf, donors, surrrogacy, anything dealing with science to have a baby?


----------



## Heather11

Hey ladies I am hoping everybody is having an amazing day!! All of your fur babies are so cute! I will have to share a pic of my fur baby later today. I haven't been feeling too well these last couple of days super crampy an exhausted! I have been praying it is because I am pregnant hehe!!! Time will tell! 

How are all of you holding up during your two week wait!? Any testing dates!?


----------



## Heather11

SKP said:


> An odd question,
> 
> Besides conceiving naturally, say its your only way, would you have a problem letting science take over? Like ivf, donors, surrrogacy, anything dealing with science to have a baby?

Hubby and I have discussed this some prior to TTC and we are open to some fertility treatment, but both have agreed we wouldn't bankrupt ourselves to utilize these methods when there are plenty of children in this world that could use parents.


----------



## Godsjewel

SKP said:


> An odd question,
> 
> Besides conceiving naturally, say its your only way, would you have a problem letting science take over? Like ivf, donors, surrrogacy, anything dealing with science to have a baby?

Nope, not at all. I currently doing IUI/s, but wouldn't take it to IVF since it's extremely costly, around $15,000. I think I would use that money to by a car :haha:
My SIL said she would have a baby for us, but I would never want anyone else to carry my child, just in case something were to happen to the surrogate during the process.


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Hey ladies I am hoping everybody is having an amazing day!! All of your fur babies are so cute! I will have to share a pic of my fur baby later today. I haven't been feeling too well these last couple of days super crampy an exhausted! I have been praying it is because I am pregnant hehe!!! Time will tell!
> 
> How are all of you holding up during your two week wait!? Any testing dates!?

Good morning!

Where you from Heather? I see you post very early in the morning.

I hope you feel better soon.

I'm doing fantastic! I'm not worried about testing at all, in which I have to wait until January 9th to get a blood test since I'm on prometrium which makes AF come late. Whatever the outcome I get, I'm fine with. I'm really looking forward to see who gets the BFP in our group.

Have a wonderful day and looking forward to seeing your fur baby :)


----------



## Godsjewel

Good morning! Praying you all got some much needed rest. Here is another good read :coffee:

Waiting During This Time Develops Patience and Character
When we accept Christ in our lives and decide to live for Him, it doesn't mean the rest of our lives will be on easy street. The Bible guarantees us that we will have trials and difficulties to deal with in life. Thankfully, God also gives us a promise that all our difficulties will ultimately end in our good if we keep seeking Him (Rom 8:28). 
When we experience difficulties in getting pregnant, we can hold on the joy that God is producing patience and character in us through this trial. "We can rejoice, too, when we run into problems and trials, for we know that they help us develop endurance. And endurance develops strength of character, and character strengthens our confident hope of salvation. And this hope will not lead to disappointment. For we know how dearly God loves us, because he has given us the Holy Spirit to fill our hearts with his love." Romans 5:3-5
Patience and character not only help us to be better Christians and witnesses for God, but it will also help us be better moms when that time comes! Being a mom is such an important role in your child's life and it's comforting to know that God cares enough about us and our future children to prepare us to be good mothers who are patient and full of character. 
We may be frustrated at the lack of activity going on in our bodies, but we can rejoice in what is going on in our souls. "Therefore we do not lose heart. Though outwardly we are wasting away, yet inwardly we are being renewed day by day. For our light and momentary troubles are achieving for us an eternal glory that far outweighs them all." 2 Cor 4:16-17

Blessings to you all!


----------



## 2inlove04

Good Morning Ladies, I got caught up in my weight loss forum yesterday so my time here was short lived yesterday and the day before.. I'm currently coming to the end of a very vicious cycle and recently signed up for fertility friend which i'm not sure how well it will work since my cycles have a mind of their own.. I bought a bazillion opks from Amazon so I'm excited to begin using those, how many days after my cycle stops should I start going POAS Crazy with the OPK's? I've never really used them so any help would be appreciated! Good Luck and Blessings to you all for the day!


----------



## Godsjewel

2inlove04 said:


> Good Morning Ladies, I got caught up in my weight loss forum yesterday so my time here was short lived yesterday and the day before.. I'm currently coming to the end of a very vicious cycle and recently signed up for fertility friend which i'm not sure how well it will work since my cycles have a mind of their own.. I bought a bazillion opks from Amazon so I'm excited to begin using those, how many days after my cycle stops should I start going POAS Crazy with the OPK's? I've never really used them so any help would be appreciated! Good Luck and Blessings to you all for the day!

Hi Nikki! Welcome back :hugs:

I use the clear blue easy fertility monitor. It's a little pricey, but well worth it for me not to have to try and read the lines on the sticks. My monitor tells me to start testing around day 7 in my cycle. 

Blessings to you as well dear.


----------



## wannebmom

Hi Ladies, would love to join you, on supporting and praying for each other!!!! :happydance: fil4:6&7.


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/5CaUy.jpg


----------



## Godsjewel

wannebmom said:


> Hi Ladies, would love to join you, on supporting and praying for each other!!!! :happydance: fil4:6&7.

Welcome wannebmom! :hugs:

My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you joined us. Feel free to jump in on any posts. Lately we have been trying to get our minds off ttc and focus on the blessings we currently have. We first started off with sharing about how we met our Prince Charmings. We would love to hear your story and you can tell us a little bit about yourself. If your comfortable with it, we would love to know your first name.

God bless and looking forward to your posts:flower:


----------



## LGRJWR

This is just the forum I was looking for because there is nothing like being encouraged by other Christian women going through the same season of life.


----------



## LGRJWR

My name is Laura and my DH and I have been TTC since June 2010. I met my prince charming my sophmore year in High School and we have been together ever since. It has been 11 blessed years and we have been married since 4/7/2007.


----------



## Godsjewel

LGRJWR said:


> My name is Laura and my DH and I have been TTC since June 2010. I met my prince charming my sophmore year in High School and we have been together ever since. It has been 11 blessed years and we have been married since 4/7/2007.

WOOHOO! :happydance: that's awesome!

Great to have you join us Laura! My wedding anniversary is 4/14/07, you beat us by a week :haha:


----------



## LGRJWR

That is awesome Sarah maybe we will be close in TTC also! 

Rejoice always, pray continually, give thanks in all circumstances; for this is God's will for you in Christ Jesus.
1 Thessalonians 5:16-18


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

2inlove04 said:


> I bought a bazillion opks from Amazon so I'm excited to begin using those, how many days after my cycle stops should I start going POAS Crazy with the OPK's? I've never really used them so any help would be appreciated! Good Luck and Blessings to you all for the day!

If you have a 28 day cycle, they usually tell you to start testing around day 11. You should just add a day for each day your cycle is longer than 28. I am a POAS addict so I start using my cheapies on day 10 even though my cycle is over 30 days long.


----------



## beckysprayer

LGRJWR said:


> My name is Laura and my DH and I have been TTC since June 2010. I met my prince charming my sophmore year in High School and we have been together ever since. It has been 11 blessed years and we have been married since 4/7/2007.


Welcome Laura! I met my husband in high school too.


----------



## beckysprayer

I have a praise report I want to share that I hope will be an encouragement to all of you, I know it was for me! A couple I go to church with tried for around 8 years to have a baby and they just gave birth to healthy twin girls. God is good!


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I am hoping everybody is having an amazing day!! All of your fur babies are so cute! I will have to share a pic of my fur baby later today. I haven't been feeling too well these last couple of days super crampy an exhausted! I have been praying it is because I am pregnant hehe!!! Time will tell!
> 
> How are all of you holding up during your two week wait!? Any testing dates!?
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> Where you from Heather? I see you post very early in the morning.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I'm doing fantastic! I'm not worried about testing at all, in which I have to wait until January 9th to get a blood test since I'm on prometrium which makes AF come late. Whatever the outcome I get, I'm fine with. I'm really looking forward to see who gets the BFP in our group.
> U
> Have a wonderful day and looking forward to seeing your fur baby :)Click to expand...


I am from Connecticut. I check the site usually before work so I am up early haha! Where are you from!


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> I have a praise report I want to share that I hope will be an encouragement to all of you, I know it was for me! A couple I go to church with tried for around 8 years to have a baby and they just gave birth to healthy twin girls. God is good!

Thank you Jesus! that's great news:happydance:

Do you know how she became pregnant?


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I am hoping everybody is having an amazing day!! All of your fur babies are so cute! I will have to share a pic of my fur baby later today. I haven't been feeling too well these last couple of days super crampy an exhausted! I have been praying it is because I am pregnant hehe!!! Time will tell!
> 
> How are all of you holding up during your two week wait!? Any testing dates!?
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> Where you from Heather? I see you post very early in the morning.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I'm doing fantastic! I'm not worried about testing at all, in which I have to wait until January 9th to get a blood test since I'm on prometrium which makes AF come late. Whatever the outcome I get, I'm fine with. I'm really looking forward to see who gets the BFP in our group.
> U
> Have a wonderful day and looking forward to seeing your fur baby :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am from Connecticut. I check the site usually before work so I am up early haha! Where are you from!Click to expand...

California! I log on before I head out to surf :haha: just kidding, that's what people usually associate California with.

Ok, so that explains it, you are 3 hours ahead of me.


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> I have a praise report I want to share that I hope will be an encouragement to all of you, I know it was for me! A couple I go to church with tried for around 8 years to have a baby and they just gave birth to healthy twin girls. God is good!
> 
> Thank you Jesus! that's great news:happydance:
> 
> Do you know how she became pregnant?Click to expand...

The old fashion, natural way which makes this even more amazing! They were starting to look into adoption when God surprised them with a double blessing.


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> I have a praise report I want to share that I hope will be an encouragement to all of you, I know it was for me! A couple I go to church with tried for around 8 years to have a baby and they just gave birth to healthy twin girls. God is good!
> 
> Thank you Jesus! that's great news:happydance:
> 
> Do you know how she became pregnant?Click to expand...
> 
> The old fashion, natural way which makes this even more amazing! They were starting to look into adoption when God surprised them with a double blessing.Click to expand...

Woohoo!!! Glory to God!:happydance::happydance:

Dear Lord, I come before you and ask that you keep your hand upon these :twingirls:. Thank you for blessing this family with their hearts desire. Help them to train them up in the way they should go. Thank you for your faithfullness and help this to give hope to all those waiting.

AMEN!!![-o&lt;


----------



## Chiles

Godsjewel said:


> Good morning! Praying you all got some much needed rest. Here is another good read :coffee:
> 
> Waiting During This Time Develops Patience and Character
> When we accept Christ in our lives and decide to live for Him, it doesn't mean the rest of our lives will be on easy street. The Bible guarantees us that we will have trials and difficulties to deal with in life. Thankfully, God also gives us a promise that all our difficulties will ultimately end in our good if we keep seeking Him (Rom 8:28).
> When we experience difficulties in getting pregnant, we can hold on the joy that God is producing patience and character in us through this trial. "We can rejoice, too, when we run into problems and trials, for we know that they help us develop endurance. And endurance develops strength of character, and character strengthens our confident hope of salvation. And this hope will not lead to disappointment. For we know how dearly God loves us, because he has given us the Holy Spirit to fill our hearts with his love." Romans 5:3-5
> Patience and character not only help us to be better Christians and witnesses for God, but it will also help us be better moms when that time comes! Being a mom is such an important role in your child's life and it's comforting to know that God cares enough about us and our future children to prepare us to be good mothers who are patient and full of character.
> We may be frustrated at the lack of activity going on in our bodies, but we can rejoice in what is going on in our souls. "Therefore we do not lose heart. Though outwardly we are wasting away, yet inwardly we are being renewed day by day. For our light and momentary troubles are achieving for us an eternal glory that far outweighs them all." 2 Cor 4:16-17
> 
> Blessings to you all!

Amen!!!!
I love this!!!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Chiles said:


> Hello ladies!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!!! I have been MIA for a while, and probably won't be on here as often because my father is very sick and a whole lot of other crazy stuff. I hope you ladies continue to pray for me and I will do the same.
> 
> We are on our new cycle, and I am on some additional meds, I will have to update my signature later. I will chit chat tomorrow ladies. May god bless ya'll. Goodnight!!!!

We will keep you and your father lifted up in prayer sis! 

James 5:16 "...pray for one another, that you may be healed. The effective, fervent prayer of a righteous man avails much."


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi ladies!! 
Dear Lord we come to you saying thanks you,thanks you for protecting us,giving us our health,strength,and giving us breath..Lord touch each person individually where they need you at supply their every need,for you know the desires of our heart,you said in your word that if we ask it shall be given so I ask you bless us with children,touch our finances,our families and make us into the women you have destined us to be amen


----------



## Chiles

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!!! I have been MIA for a while, and probably won't be on here as often because my father is very sick and a whole lot of other crazy stuff. I hope you ladies continue to pray for me and I will do the same.
> 
> We are on our new cycle, and I am on some additional meds, I will have to update my signature later. I will chit chat tomorrow ladies. May god bless ya'll. Goodnight!!!!
> 
> We will keep you and your father lifted up in prayer sis!
> 
> James 5:16 "...pray for one another, that you may be healed. The effective, fervent prayer of a righteous man avails much."Click to expand...

Thank you sis!!!! I very much appreciate that.


----------



## Chiles

I found this prayer on the internet, not sure of the author:

Infertile Woman's Prayer 
Father in Heaven,

I never thought I would have a problem with fertility.
I supposed having a child was an assured ability. 
Every month I pray to You for my own little blessing,
And every month I am left guessing.
Why is this happening to us?
What am I to learn from all this fuss? 
Looking in your Word I see,
That you have the ability to make us a we.
Your timing is perfect and it is right,
Are you trying to teach me to climb to a new height?
You are my constant companion through this struggle,
While so many new emotions I juggle. 
You hold my hand with each new test,
Lord, wont you grant my request?
Send me a child to raise and guide,
This pain to you I confide.
O Lord, I promise, I will give him back to You,
And show him to his Creator always be true.


----------



## Heather11

Looneycarter said:


> Hi ladies!!
> Dear Lord we come to you saying thanks you,thanks you for protecting us,giving us our health,strength,and giving us breath..Lord touch each person individually where they need you at supply their every need,for you know the desires of our heart,you said in your word that if we ask it shall be given so I ask you bless us with children,touch our finances,our families and make us into the women you have destined us to be amen

Amen! And thank you for this!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi ladies, I would love to join you and have the support of other christian women, if everyones ok with it.

My name is Sydney and I'm from southwest Washington. My parents got saved as a result of complications my mom had in her pregnancy with me, so I was blessed to grow up in a good christian home my whole life. I was saved at 6 years old and thankful that God is faithful to us even though we may not always be to Him. I met my DH 4 years ago and we were married March 26th,2011. We stared ttc in April and are patiently awaiting our little blessing.

How I met DH: His family had just moved to Washington from Alabama and joined our church. (my dh, matt, didn't cuz he was in the air force) But I became friends and enemies with one if his brothers,Seth (we share a birthday, he's 12 hrs older :growlmad: ) But one December we had a foot of snow and a bunch of the young adults went sledging. Well Matt was on leave for a couple weeks so he was there. Eventually a major snowball fight broke out. Well it was like 10 pm so it was dark with only headlights shining for light and i was wearing a dark hoody. Outta no where i get tackled and snow is being thrown in my face, i thought it was my sister but when the snow cleared i saw matt on top of me. when he realized who it was he apologized saying he thought i was seth. when his leave was over i didn't see him again until a year later when he moved here. Then for the next two years the only time we would talk is when we were making fun of each other. Eventually i started to like him but because he was 8 years older i never thought anything would happen. But one night when i got home from work ( I stilled lived with my parents until i got married) he was there. He asked if he could talk to me, and of course i said yes. He told me that he had liked me for a long time but because of the age difference he wasnt going to do anything about. But after getting our Pastor, my older sister, and my Parents blessing he decided to go for it. We dated for three months and then he proposed on New years eve at 11:59 pm and i accepted New years day at 12 am, in front of both our families and the pastors family.

I had a furbaby but i had to leave her at my parents house cuz she would miss the other cats too much. plus DH doesnt like cats.

Sorry kinda lengthy story, I just love telling it. :happydance:


----------



## Chiles

Mattsgirl said:


> Hi ladies, I would love to join you and have the support of other christian women, if everyones ok with it.
> 
> My name is Sydney and I'm from southwest Washington. My parents got saved as a result of complications my mom had in her pregnancy with me, so I was blessed to grow up in a good christian home my whole life. I was saved at 6 years old and thankful that God is faithful to us even though we may not always be to Him. I met my DH 4 years ago and we were married March 26th,2011. We stared ttc in April and are patiently awaiting our little blessing.
> 
> How I met DH: His family had just moved to Washington from Alabama and joined our church. (my dh, matt, didn't cuz he was in the air force) But I became friends and enemies with one if his brothers,Seth (we share a birthday, he's 12 hrs older :growlmad: ) But one December we had a foot of snow and a bunch of the young adults went sledging. Well Matt was on leave for a couple weeks so he was there. Eventually a major snowball fight broke out. Well it was like 10 pm so it was dark with only headlights shining for light and i was wearing a dark hoody. Outta no where i get tackled and snow is being thrown in my face, i thought it was my sister but when the snow cleared i saw matt on top of me. when he realized who it was he apologized saying he thought i was seth. when his leave was over i didn't see him again until a year later when he moved here. Then for the next two years the only time we would talk is when we were making fun of each other. Eventually i started to like him but because he was 8 years older i never thought anything would happen. But one night when i got home from work ( I stilled lived with my parents until i got married) he was there. He asked if he could talk to me, and of course i said yes. He told me that he had liked me for a long time but because of the age difference he wasnt going to do anything about. But after getting our Pastor, my older sister, and my Parents blessing he decided to go for it. We dated for three months and then he proposed on New years eve at 11:59 pm and i accepted New years day at 12 am, in front of both our families and the pastors family.
> 
> I had a furbaby but i had to leave her at my parents house cuz she would miss the other cats too much. plus DH doesnt like cats.
> 
> Sorry kinda lengthy story, I just love telling it. :happydance:


Hey Sydney,

Welcome!!!!! We are glad to have you. Love your story!!!! :dust:


----------



## BRK06

Welcome wannebmom, Laura and Sydney! :hi: My name is Kim!


----------



## Godsjewel

Mattsgirl said:


> Hi ladies, I would love to join you and have the support of other christian women, if everyones ok with it.
> 
> My name is Sydney and I'm from southwest Washington. My parents got saved as a result of complications my mom had in her pregnancy with me, so I was blessed to grow up in a good christian home my whole life. I was saved at 6 years old and thankful that God is faithful to us even though we may not always be to Him. I met my DH 4 years ago and we were married March 26th,2011. We stared ttc in April and are patiently awaiting our little blessing.
> 
> How I met DH: His family had just moved to Washington from Alabama and joined our church. (my dh, matt, didn't cuz he was in the air force) But I became friends and enemies with one if his brothers,Seth (we share a birthday, he's 12 hrs older :growlmad: ) But one December we had a foot of snow and a bunch of the young adults went sledging. Well Matt was on leave for a couple weeks so he was there. Eventually a major snowball fight broke out. Well it was like 10 pm so it was dark with only headlights shining for light and i was wearing a dark hoody. Outta no where i get tackled and snow is being thrown in my face, i thought it was my sister but when the snow cleared i saw matt on top of me. when he realized who it was he apologized saying he thought i was seth. when his leave was over i didn't see him again until a year later when he moved here. Then for the next two years the only time we would talk is when we were making fun of each other. Eventually i started to like him but because he was 8 years older i never thought anything would happen. But one night when i got home from work ( I stilled lived with my parents until i got married) he was there. He asked if he could talk to me, and of course i said yes. He told me that he had liked me for a long time but because of the age difference he wasnt going to do anything about. But after getting our Pastor, my older sister, and my Parents blessing he decided to go for it. We dated for three months and then he proposed on New years eve at 11:59 pm and i accepted New years day at 12 am, in front of both our families and the pastors family.
> 
> I had a furbaby but i had to leave her at my parents house cuz she would miss the other cats too much. plus DH doesnt like cats.
> 
> Sorry kinda lengthy story, I just love telling it. :happydance:

Hi Sydney! I'm Sarah and am so happy that you are joining us :hugs:

Thank you for taking the time to tell your story, isn't it amazing how God brings our mates into our lives??? 

Have a wonderful day and looking forward to your future posts :flower:


----------



## BRK06

Wow! It takes forever doing this on my phone! :haha:

Thank you so much Sarah, Looneycarter and Chiles for your prayers and inspiration! I've been studying Hannah... My thoughts to follow soon!

Becky, Thank you so much for sharing the story of the couple at your church! Praise God!!

Heather, how are you holding up in the TWW so far? This thread has been both a blessing and a wonderful distraction!! I'm a total POAS addict, and this month I purposely didn't buy any more tests since this is sort of a "break" cycle for us! :haha: I do have a couple though, so I'll probably test on the 12th. When are you planning to test? 

I use the Clear Blue Fertility monitor as well ( which, surprisingly, hubby bought by himself!) and I start testing for ovulation on day 7 of 28! 

In response to the question earlier, I had some apprehension at first to "assisted conception" because I had been told that it was "unnatural and messing with the will of God!" Now, that idea seems kind of silly because no matter what we do, (meds, IUI, IVF etc) if it isn't God's will, it won't work! I haven't completely ruled out IVF as a consideration, but maybe as a very last resort. We are talking about just trying meds and IUI for now. 

Wow! Ok sorry this was kind of long, just wanted to cover everybody!


----------



## Looneycarter

welcome ladies!! may God bless and keep you


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Wow! It takes forever doing this on my phone! :haha:
> 
> Thank you so much Sarah, Looneycarter and Chiles for your prayers and inspiration! I've been studying Hannah... My thoughts to follow soon!
> 
> Becky, Thank you so much for sharing the story of the couple at your church! Praise God!!
> 
> Heather, how are you holding up in the TWW so far? This thread has been both a blessing and a wonderful distraction!! I'm a total POAS addict, and this month I purposely didn't buy any more tests since this is sort of a "break" cycle for us! :haha: I do have a couple though, so I'll probably test on the 12th. When are you planning to test?
> 
> I use the Clear Blue Fertility monitor as well ( which, surprisingly, hubby bought by himself!) and I start testing for ovulation on day 7 of 28!
> 
> In response to the question earlier, I had some apprehension at first to "assisted conception" because I had been told that it was "unnatural and messing with the will of God!" Now, that idea seems kind of silly because no matter what we do, (meds, IUI, IVF etc) if it isn't God's will, it won't work! I haven't completely ruled out IVF as a consideration, but maybe as a very last resort. We are talking about just trying meds and IUI for now.
> 
> Wow! Ok sorry this was kind of long, just wanted to cover everybody!

I am holding up thus far, but I feel like it is going to take FOREVER to get here! I am also a POAS addict!! I only have one in the house, but my hubby's bff and wife just found out they were pregnant and she sent me over a bunch of HPT so now I am stocked up again! lol I am going to try to hold out as long as possible because once I start testing I can't seem to stop :haha:


----------



## Heather11

Mattsgirl said:


> Hi ladies, I would love to join you and have the support of other christian women, if everyones ok with it.
> 
> My name is Sydney and I'm from southwest Washington. My parents got saved as a result of complications my mom had in her pregnancy with me, so I was blessed to grow up in a good christian home my whole life. I was saved at 6 years old and thankful that God is faithful to us even though we may not always be to Him. I met my DH 4 years ago and we were married March 26th,2011. We stared ttc in April and are patiently awaiting our little blessing.
> 
> How I met DH: His family had just moved to Washington from Alabama and joined our church. (my dh, matt, didn't cuz he was in the air force) But I became friends and enemies with one if his brothers,Seth (we share a birthday, he's 12 hrs older :growlmad: ) But one December we had a foot of snow and a bunch of the young adults went sledging. Well Matt was on leave for a couple weeks so he was there. Eventually a major snowball fight broke out. Well it was like 10 pm so it was dark with only headlights shining for light and i was wearing a dark hoody. Outta no where i get tackled and snow is being thrown in my face, i thought it was my sister but when the snow cleared i saw matt on top of me. when he realized who it was he apologized saying he thought i was seth. when his leave was over i didn't see him again until a year later when he moved here. Then for the next two years the only time we would talk is when we were making fun of each other. Eventually i started to like him but because he was 8 years older i never thought anything would happen. But one night when i got home from work ( I stilled lived with my parents until i got married) he was there. He asked if he could talk to me, and of course i said yes. He told me that he had liked me for a long time but because of the age difference he wasnt going to do anything about. But after getting our Pastor, my older sister, and my Parents blessing he decided to go for it. We dated for three months and then he proposed on New years eve at 11:59 pm and i accepted New years day at 12 am, in front of both our families and the pastors family.
> 
> I had a furbaby but i had to leave her at my parents house cuz she would miss the other cats too much. plus DH doesnt like cats.
> 
> Sorry kinda lengthy story, I just love telling it. :happydance:

WELCOME!!!! :flower:


----------



## BRK06

Chiles said:


> Hello ladies!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!!! I have been MIA for a while, and probably won't be on here as often because my father is very sick and a whole lot of other crazy stuff. I hope you ladies continue to pray for me and I will do the same.
> 
> We are on our new cycle, and I am on some additional meds, I will have to update my signature later. I will chit chat tomorrow ladies. May god bless ya'll. Goodnight!!!!

How is your father doing today? I pray the Lord heals the sickness in his body and that He gives you strength and guidance in your other situations. We are here if you need us!


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! It takes forever doing this on my phone! :haha:
> 
> Thank you so much Sarah, Looneycarter and Chiles for your prayers and inspiration! I've been studying Hannah... My thoughts to follow soon!
> 
> Becky, Thank you so much for sharing the story of the couple at your church! Praise God!!
> 
> Heather, how are you holding up in the TWW so far? This thread has been both a blessing and a wonderful distraction!! I'm a total POAS addict, and this month I purposely didn't buy any more tests since this is sort of a "break" cycle for us! :haha: I do have a couple though, so I'll probably test on the 12th. When are you planning to test?
> 
> I use the Clear Blue Fertility monitor as well ( which, surprisingly, hubby bought by himself!) and I start testing for ovulation on day 7 of 28!
> 
> In response to the question earlier, I had some apprehension at first to "assisted conception" because I had been told that it was "unnatural and messing with the will of God!" Now, that idea seems kind of silly because no matter what we do, (meds, IUI, IVF etc) if it isn't God's will, it won't work! I haven't completely ruled out IVF as a consideration, but maybe as a very last resort. We are talking about just trying meds and IUI for now.
> 
> Wow! Ok sorry this was kind of long, just wanted to cover everybody!
> 
> I am holding up thus far, but I feel like it is going to take FOREVER to get here! I am also a POAS addict!! I only have one in the house, but my hubby's bff and wife just found out they were pregnant and she sent me over a bunch of HPT so now I am stocked up again! lol I am going to try to hold out as long as possible because once I start testing I can't seem to stop :haha:Click to expand...

Haha! I completely understand! We are at 3 and 6dpo, but maybe we can come up with a testing day for both of us! I'll keep my stuff hidden until then :haha:


----------



## Chiles

BRK06 said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!!! I have been MIA for a while, and probably won't be on here as often because my father is very sick and a whole lot of other crazy stuff. I hope you ladies continue to pray for me and I will do the same.
> 
> We are on our new cycle, and I am on some additional meds, I will have to update my signature later. I will chit chat tomorrow ladies. May god bless ya'll. Goodnight!!!!
> 
> How is your father doing today? I pray the Lord heals the sickness in his body and that He gives you strength and guidance in your other situations. We are here if you need us!Click to expand...

Thanks for your prayers. He is still in the hospital not doing so well. He lives in Georgia, and I stay in SC so hopefully I will be able to go see him next week. My sister has not called yet, but she goes to the hospital when she gets off work. My daddy is in so much pain, it hurts to see him like that. I already lost my mom, I don't want to lose him too:cry:


----------



## emeraldbaby

Hey girls!
Hope you dont mind me jumping in here.

I too am christian and feel blessed to have god very much a part of my life. I feel him watching over me and when he sees fit in his own time he will bless me with a child. Of that Im sure.
I pray to him all the time and do my best to work in harmony with my prayers.
I believe god helps those who help themselves, so I am doing all I can to help myself to conceive too.

I just want to say I wish you guys all the best, let's hope we are all blessed soon! xox


----------



## BRK06

Chiles said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!!! I have been MIA for a while, and probably won't be on here as often because my father is very sick and a whole lot of other crazy stuff. I hope you ladies continue to pray for me and I will do the same.
> 
> We are on our new cycle, and I am on some additional meds, I will have to update my signature later. I will chit chat tomorrow ladies. May god bless ya'll. Goodnight!!!!
> 
> How is your father doing today? I pray the Lord heals the sickness in his body and that He gives you strength and guidance in your other situations. We are here if you need us!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your prayers. He is still in the hospital not doing so well. He lives in Georgia, and I stay in SC so hopefully I will be able to go see him next week. My sister has not called yet, but she goes to the hospital when she gets off work. My daddy is in so much pain, it hurts to see him like that. I already lost my mom, I don't want to lose him too:cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry Hun! :( If I could reach through the computer and hug you for real I would!! 

On a side note, how exciting to meet a fellow SC girl! I live in Hawaii for now due to the military, but SC remains "home!"


----------



## BRK06

emeraldbaby said:


> Hey girls!
> Hope you dont mind me jumping in here.
> 
> I too am christian and feel blessed to have god very much a part of my life. I feel him watching over me and when he sees fit in his own time he will bless me with a child. Of that Im sure.
> I pray to him all the time and do my best to work in harmony with my prayers.
> I believe god helps those who help themselves, so I am doing all I can to help myself to conceive too.
> 
> I just want to say I wish you guys all the best, let's hope we are all blessed soon! xox

Welcome emeraldbaby! :hi: glad to have you along for the journey!


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! It takes forever doing this on my phone! :haha:
> 
> Thank you so much Sarah, Looneycarter and Chiles for your prayers and inspiration! I've been studying Hannah... My thoughts to follow soon!
> 
> Becky, Thank you so much for sharing the story of the couple at your church! Praise God!!
> 
> Heather, how are you holding up in the TWW so far? This thread has been both a blessing and a wonderful distraction!! I'm a total POAS addict, and this month I purposely didn't buy any more tests since this is sort of a "break" cycle for us! :haha: I do have a couple though, so I'll probably test on the 12th. When are you planning to test?
> 
> I use the Clear Blue Fertility monitor as well ( which, surprisingly, hubby bought by himself!) and I start testing for ovulation on day 7 of 28!
> 
> In response to the question earlier, I had some apprehension at first to "assisted conception" because I had been told that it was "unnatural and messing with the will of God!" Now, that idea seems kind of silly because no matter what we do, (meds, IUI, IVF etc) if it isn't God's will, it won't work! I haven't completely ruled out IVF as a consideration, but maybe as a very last resort. We are talking about just trying meds and IUI for now.
> 
> Wow! Ok sorry this was kind of long, just wanted to cover everybody!
> 
> I am holding up thus far, but I feel like it is going to take FOREVER to get here! I am also a POAS addict!! I only have one in the house, but my hubby's bff and wife just found out they were pregnant and she sent me over a bunch of HPT so now I am stocked up again! lol I am going to try to hold out as long as possible because once I start testing I can't seem to stop :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I completely understand! We are at 3 and 6dpo, but maybe we can come up with a testing day for both of us! I'll keep my stuff hidden until then :haha:Click to expand...

My ticker says 3, but I think with my OPK results and such that I am actually 4 DPO! Either way that would be fun to pick a test date!


----------



## Godsjewel

emeraldbaby said:


> Hey girls!
> Hope you dont mind me jumping in here.
> 
> I too am christian and feel blessed to have god very much a part of my life. I feel him watching over me and when he sees fit in his own time he will bless me with a child. Of that Im sure.
> I pray to him all the time and do my best to work in harmony with my prayers.
> I believe god helps those who help themselves, so I am doing all I can to help myself to conceive too.
> 
> I just want to say I wish you guys all the best, let's hope we are all blessed soon! xox

Hi Hun, welcome :hugs: 

God is good and know what's best for us. I'm so glad you decided to drop by, I believe God is using all of the ladies on this thread to encourage one another. Alot of us already have so much peace this month, thanks to God. We are really enjoying getting to know each other. 

Looking forward to sharing this journey with you.


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! It takes forever doing this on my phone! :haha:
> 
> Thank you so much Sarah, Looneycarter and Chiles for your prayers and inspiration! I've been studying Hannah... My thoughts to follow soon!
> 
> Becky, Thank you so much for sharing the story of the couple at your church! Praise God!!
> 
> Heather, how are you holding up in the TWW so far? This thread has been both a blessing and a wonderful distraction!! I'm a total POAS addict, and this month I purposely didn't buy any more tests since this is sort of a "break" cycle for us! :haha: I do have a couple though, so I'll probably test on the 12th. When are you planning to test?
> 
> I use the Clear Blue Fertility monitor as well ( which, surprisingly, hubby bought by himself!) and I start testing for ovulation on day 7 of 28!
> 
> In response to the question earlier, I had some apprehension at first to "assisted conception" because I had been told that it was "unnatural and messing with the will of God!" Now, that idea seems kind of silly because no matter what we do, (meds, IUI, IVF etc) if it isn't God's will, it won't work! I haven't completely ruled out IVF as a consideration, but maybe as a very last resort. We are talking about just trying meds and IUI for now.
> 
> Wow! Ok sorry this was kind of long, just wanted to cover everybody!
> 
> I am holding up thus far, but I feel like it is going to take FOREVER to get here! I am also a POAS addict!! I only have one in the house, but my hubby's bff and wife just found out they were pregnant and she sent me over a bunch of HPT so now I am stocked up again! lol I am going to try to hold out as long as possible because once I start testing I can't seem to stop :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I completely understand! We are at 3 and 6dpo, but maybe we can come up with a testing day for both of us! I'll keep my stuff hidden until then :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My ticker says 3, but I think with my OPK results and such that I am actually 4 DPO! Either way that would be fun to pick a test date!Click to expand...

I'm the total opposite of you both...I hate testing!!! I can't stand to see a negative each time :nope:


----------



## Godsjewel

Chiles said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!!! I have been MIA for a while, and probably won't be on here as often because my father is very sick and a whole lot of other crazy stuff. I hope you ladies continue to pray for me and I will do the same.
> 
> We are on our new cycle, and I am on some additional meds, I will have to update my signature later. I will chit chat tomorrow ladies. May god bless ya'll. Goodnight!!!!
> 
> How is your father doing today? I pray the Lord heals the sickness in his body and that He gives you strength and guidance in your other situations. We are here if you need us!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your prayers. He is still in the hospital not doing so well. He lives in Georgia, and I stay in SC so hopefully I will be able to go see him next week. My sister has not called yet, but she goes to the hospital when she gets off work. My daddy is in so much pain, it hurts to see him like that. I already lost my mom, I don't want to lose him too:cry:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry sweetheart! I pray the Lord comforts you and brings you peace during this hard time. I'm looking forward to hearing good news about your daddy! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chiles

BRK06 said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!!! I have been MIA for a while, and probably won't be on here as often because my father is very sick and a whole lot of other crazy stuff. I hope you ladies continue to pray for me and I will do the same.
> 
> We are on our new cycle, and I am on some additional meds, I will have to update my signature later. I will chit chat tomorrow ladies. May god bless ya'll. Goodnight!!!!
> 
> How is your father doing today? I pray the Lord heals the sickness in his body and that He gives you strength and guidance in your other situations. We are here if you need us!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your prayers. He is still in the hospital not doing so well. He lives in Georgia, and I stay in SC so hopefully I will be able to go see him next week. My sister has not called yet, but she goes to the hospital when she gets off work. My daddy is in so much pain, it hurts to see him like that. I already lost my mom, I don't want to lose him too:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry Hun! :( If I could reach through the computer and hug you for real I would!!
> 
> On a side note, how exciting to meet a fellow SC girl! I live in Hawaii for now due to the military, but SC remains "home!"Click to expand...

Thanks!!!
What part are you from? I am currently in greenwood


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! It takes forever doing this on my phone! :haha:
> 
> Thank you so much Sarah, Looneycarter and Chiles for your prayers and inspiration! I've been studying Hannah... My thoughts to follow soon!
> 
> Becky, Thank you so much for sharing the story of the couple at your church! Praise God!!
> 
> Heather, how are you holding up in the TWW so far? This thread has been both a blessing and a wonderful distraction!! I'm a total POAS addict, and this month I purposely didn't buy any more tests since this is sort of a "break" cycle for us! :haha: I do have a couple though, so I'll probably test on the 12th. When are you planning to test?
> 
> I use the Clear Blue Fertility monitor as well ( which, surprisingly, hubby bought by himself!) and I start testing for ovulation on day 7 of 28!
> 
> In response to the question earlier, I had some apprehension at first to "assisted conception" because I had been told that it was "unnatural and messing with the will of God!" Now, that idea seems kind of silly because no matter what we do, (meds, IUI, IVF etc) if it isn't God's will, it won't work! I haven't completely ruled out IVF as a consideration, but maybe as a very last resort. We are talking about just trying meds and IUI for now.
> 
> Wow! Ok sorry this was kind of long, just wanted to cover everybody!
> 
> I am holding up thus far, but I feel like it is going to take FOREVER to get here! I am also a POAS addict!! I only have one in the house, but my hubby's bff and wife just found out they were pregnant and she sent me over a bunch of HPT so now I am stocked up again! lol I am going to try to hold out as long as possible because once I start testing I can't seem to stop :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I completely understand! We are at 3 and 6dpo, but maybe we can come up with a testing day for both of us! I'll keep my stuff hidden until then :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My ticker says 3, but I think with my OPK results and such that I am actually 4 DPO! Either way that would be fun to pick a test date!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the total opposite of you both...I hate testing!!! I can't stand to see a negative each time :nope:Click to expand...

I'm determined not to test way before AF being due this month on the 12th. I think I'll test either on the 11th or the morning of the 12th before all my tests... What do you think Heather? 

Sarah, if the ticker you have now is correct, you will be posting your new " my baby is the size of a shrimp's eyeball today!" ticker by then... I'm claiming it in the name of Jesus!! :)


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!!! I have been MIA for a while, and probably won't be on here as often because my father is very sick and a whole lot of other crazy stuff. I hope you ladies continue to pray for me and I will do the same.
> 
> We are on our new cycle, and I am on some additional meds, I will have to update my signature later. I will chit chat tomorrow ladies. May god bless ya'll. Goodnight!!!!
> 
> How is your father doing today? I pray the Lord heals the sickness in his body and that He gives you strength and guidance in your other situations. We are here if you need us!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your prayers. He is still in the hospital not doing so well. He lives in Georgia, and I stay in SC so hopefully I will be able to go see him next week. My sister has not called yet, but she goes to the hospital when she gets off work. My daddy is in so much pain, it hurts to see him like that. I already lost my mom, I don't want to lose him too:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry Hun! :( If I could reach through the computer and hug you for real I would!!
> 
> On a side note, how exciting to meet a fellow SC girl! I live in Hawaii for now due to the military, but SC remains "home!"Click to expand...

:o we should all meet up with you in Hawaii :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! It takes forever doing this on my phone! :haha:
> 
> Thank you so much Sarah, Looneycarter and Chiles for your prayers and inspiration! I've been studying Hannah... My thoughts to follow soon!
> 
> Becky, Thank you so much for sharing the story of the couple at your church! Praise God!!
> 
> Heather, how are you holding up in the TWW so far? This thread has been both a blessing and a wonderful distraction!! I'm a total POAS addict, and this month I purposely didn't buy any more tests since this is sort of a "break" cycle for us! :haha: I do have a couple though, so I'll probably test on the 12th. When are you planning to test?
> 
> I use the Clear Blue Fertility monitor as well ( which, surprisingly, hubby bought by himself!) and I start testing for ovulation on day 7 of 28!
> 
> In response to the question earlier, I had some apprehension at first to "assisted conception" because I had been told that it was "unnatural and messing with the will of God!" Now, that idea seems kind of silly because no matter what we do, (meds, IUI, IVF etc) if it isn't God's will, it won't work! I haven't completely ruled out IVF as a consideration, but maybe as a very last resort. We are talking about just trying meds and IUI for now.
> 
> Wow! Ok sorry this was kind of long, just wanted to cover everybody!
> 
> I am holding up thus far, but I feel like it is going to take FOREVER to get here! I am also a POAS addict!! I only have one in the house, but my hubby's bff and wife just found out they were pregnant and she sent me over a bunch of HPT so now I am stocked up again! lol I am going to try to hold out as long as possible because once I start testing I can't seem to stop :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I completely understand! We are at 3 and 6dpo, but maybe we can come up with a testing day for both of us! I'll keep my stuff hidden until then :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My ticker says 3, but I think with my OPK results and such that I am actually 4 DPO! Either way that would be fun to pick a test date!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the total opposite of you both...I hate testing!!! I can't stand to see a negative each time :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm determined not to test way before AF being due this month on the 12th. I think I'll test either on the 11th or the morning of the 12th before all my tests... What do you think Heather?
> 
> Sarah, if the ticker you have now is correct, you will be posting your new " my baby is the size of a shrimp's eyeball today!" ticker by then... I'm claiming it in the name of Jesus!! :)Click to expand...

:rofl:shrimp's eyeball:rofl:
We will see! Again, no matter what...I've got total peace :happydance:


----------



## BRK06

Chiles said:


> Thanks!!!
> What part are you from? I am currently in greenwood

I grew up in the " Podunk" :haha: area outside of Lexington, between Red Bank and Pelion! :)


----------



## BRK06

I thought you'd appreciate that Sarah! :laugh2:

I am totally on board for a Hawaii get together! :)


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> I thought you'd appreciate that Sarah! :laugh2:
> 
> I am totally on board for a Hawaii get together! :)

Yes, that was hilarious!!! 

My hubby and I were planning on going there in April for our 5 yr wedding anniversary, but we did alot of remodeling in our house, so the funds went towards that. How long have you been there?


----------



## beckysprayer

Mattsgirl said:


> Hi ladies, I would love to join you and have the support of other christian women, if everyones ok with it.
> 
> My name is Sydney and I'm from southwest Washington. My parents got saved as a result of complications my mom had in her pregnancy with me, so I was blessed to grow up in a good christian home my whole life. I was saved at 6 years old and thankful that God is faithful to us even though we may not always be to Him. I met my DH 4 years ago and we were married March 26th,2011. We stared ttc in April and are patiently awaiting our little blessing.
> 
> How I met DH: His family had just moved to Washington from Alabama and joined our church. (my dh, matt, didn't cuz he was in the air force) But I became friends and enemies with one if his brothers,Seth (we share a birthday, he's 12 hrs older :growlmad: ) But one December we had a foot of snow and a bunch of the young adults went sledging. Well Matt was on leave for a couple weeks so he was there. Eventually a major snowball fight broke out. Well it was like 10 pm so it was dark with only headlights shining for light and i was wearing a dark hoody. Outta no where i get tackled and snow is being thrown in my face, i thought it was my sister but when the snow cleared i saw matt on top of me. when he realized who it was he apologized saying he thought i was seth. when his leave was over i didn't see him again until a year later when he moved here. Then for the next two years the only time we would talk is when we were making fun of each other. Eventually i started to like him but because he was 8 years older i never thought anything would happen. But one night when i got home from work ( I stilled lived with my parents until i got married) he was there. He asked if he could talk to me, and of course i said yes. He told me that he had liked me for a long time but because of the age difference he wasnt going to do anything about. But after getting our Pastor, my older sister, and my Parents blessing he decided to go for it. We dated for three months and then he proposed on New years eve at 11:59 pm and i accepted New years day at 12 am, in front of both our families and the pastors family.
> 
> I had a furbaby but i had to leave her at my parents house cuz she would miss the other cats too much. plus DH doesnt like cats.
> 
> Sorry kinda lengthy story, I just love telling it. :happydance:

Welcome, Sydney! The story of how you met your husband is really cute, I love that he tackled you in the snow by mistake :haha: Might have been awkward at the time but that is a hilarious story now!!


----------



## beckysprayer

Chiles said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!!! I have been MIA for a while, and probably won't be on here as often because my father is very sick and a whole lot of other crazy stuff. I hope you ladies continue to pray for me and I will do the same.
> 
> We are on our new cycle, and I am on some additional meds, I will have to update my signature later. I will chit chat tomorrow ladies. May god bless ya'll. Goodnight!!!!
> 
> How is your father doing today? I pray the Lord heals the sickness in his body and that He gives you strength and guidance in your other situations. We are here if you need us!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your prayers. He is still in the hospital not doing so well. He lives in Georgia, and I stay in SC so hopefully I will be able to go see him next week. My sister has not called yet, but she goes to the hospital when she gets off work. My daddy is in so much pain, it hurts to see him like that. I already lost my mom, I don't want to lose him too:cry:Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear about your dad! :hugs: I'm praying for you guys!


----------



## beckysprayer

emeraldbaby said:


> Hey girls!
> Hope you dont mind me jumping in here.
> 
> I too am christian and feel blessed to have god very much a part of my life. I feel him watching over me and when he sees fit in his own time he will bless me with a child. Of that Im sure.
> I pray to him all the time and do my best to work in harmony with my prayers.
> I believe god helps those who help themselves, so I am doing all I can to help myself to conceive too.
> 
> I just want to say I wish you guys all the best, let's hope we are all blessed soon! xox

Welcome emeraldbaby! :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! It takes forever doing this on my phone! :haha:
> 
> Thank you so much Sarah, Looneycarter and Chiles for your prayers and inspiration! I've been studying Hannah... My thoughts to follow soon!
> 
> Becky, Thank you so much for sharing the story of the couple at your church! Praise God!!
> 
> Heather, how are you holding up in the TWW so far? This thread has been both a blessing and a wonderful distraction!! I'm a total POAS addict, and this month I purposely didn't buy any more tests since this is sort of a "break" cycle for us! :haha: I do have a couple though, so I'll probably test on the 12th. When are you planning to test?
> 
> I use the Clear Blue Fertility monitor as well ( which, surprisingly, hubby bought by himself!) and I start testing for ovulation on day 7 of 28!
> 
> In response to the question earlier, I had some apprehension at first to "assisted conception" because I had been told that it was "unnatural and messing with the will of God!" Now, that idea seems kind of silly because no matter what we do, (meds, IUI, IVF etc) if it isn't God's will, it won't work! I haven't completely ruled out IVF as a consideration, but maybe as a very last resort. We are talking about just trying meds and IUI for now.
> 
> Wow! Ok sorry this was kind of long, just wanted to cover everybody!
> 
> I am holding up thus far, but I feel like it is going to take FOREVER to get here! I am also a POAS addict!! I only have one in the house, but my hubby's bff and wife just found out they were pregnant and she sent me over a bunch of HPT so now I am stocked up again! lol I am going to try to hold out as long as possible because once I start testing I can't seem to stop :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I completely understand! We are at 3 and 6dpo, but maybe we can come up with a testing day for both of us! I'll keep my stuff hidden until then :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My ticker says 3, but I think with my OPK results and such that I am actually 4 DPO! Either way that would be fun to pick a test date!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the total opposite of you both...I hate testing!!! I can't stand to see a negative each time :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm determined not to test way before AF being due this month on the 12th. I think I'll test either on the 11th or the morning of the 12th before all my tests... What do you think Heather?
> 
> Sarah, if the ticker you have now is correct, you will be posting your new " my baby is the size of a shrimp's eyeball today!" ticker by then... I'm claiming it in the name of Jesus!! :)Click to expand...


Hahaha Lets do it!!! It may still be a little early for me, but luckily I have been supplied with some free HPTs!!! :happydance:


----------



## Heather11

beckysprayer said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!!! I have been MIA for a while, and probably won't be on here as often because my father is very sick and a whole lot of other crazy stuff. I hope you ladies continue to pray for me and I will do the same.
> 
> We are on our new cycle, and I am on some additional meds, I will have to update my signature later. I will chit chat tomorrow ladies. May god bless ya'll. Goodnight!!!!
> 
> How is your father doing today? I pray the Lord heals the sickness in his body and that He gives you strength and guidance in your other situations. We are here if you need us!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your prayers. He is still in the hospital not doing so well. He lives in Georgia, and I stay in SC so hopefully I will be able to go see him next week. My sister has not called yet, but she goes to the hospital when she gets off work. My daddy is in so much pain, it hurts to see him like that. I already lost my mom, I don't want to lose him too:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your day! :hugs: I'm praying for you guys!Click to expand...

Praying for you and your family!!! :hugs:


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

25 DPO expecting AF, BFN yesterday---experiencing nausea now for about 3.5 weeks-- hoping there's hope afraid that AF could come at any minute. I felt like this morning that it was going to come, but waited all day and it never did. I'm usually never more than 1 day late--so do I have hope??


----------



## Godsjewel

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> 25 DPO expecting AF, BFN yesterday---experiencing nausea now for about 3.5 weeks-- hoping there's hope afraid that AF could come at any minute. I felt like this morning that it was going to come, but waited all day and it never did. I'm usually never more than 1 day late--so do I have hope??

I say there's always hope if AF hasn't come. I would call the doctors and find out what's going on, they may have you go in for a blood preg test, and at least you will know for sure. Praying that everything turns out well.


----------



## Lucy529

luvwrthwatng4 i totally agree with sarah you should have that done so that you can have a definite answer, fx that you get the answer you want, are you having any other symptoms besides the nausea?


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

Lucy529 said:


> luvwrthwatng4 i totally agree with sarah you should have that done so that you can have a definite answer, fx that you get the answer you want, are you having any other symptoms besides the nausea?

I've been experiencing runny nose and I'm tired. Just today I noticed that my breasts are very sore and sensitive. 

My lower abdomen is sore-- like I'm cramping kind of like I'm about to start. :cry:


----------



## beckysprayer

I agree with Sarah too. Ask the doctor to give you a blood test.

How many dpo do you usually get AF? Sorry if I missed where you said that, this thread can move quickly sometimes!


----------



## Godsjewel

Good morning beautiful women of God!:flower:

HAPPY FRIDAY! :happydance:

This is the day the Lord has made, I will rejoice and be glad in it!

Father, I thank you for the courage and the faith that these women stand on. I thank you for carrying them this far, but I ask that you give them peace in knowing that you are in the miracle working business. I ask you to manifest yourself to them in a new way. Help them to know and understand they walk in the same power that Jesus had. We are not defeated because we are each anointed and gifted to what the path that you have chosen for us. I speak life into their wombs. We as believers do not carry dead things, we must speak life in all areas of our lives. I come against any curse that they or anyone else has spoken over their lives in Jesus' name. The words we speak are seeds. Lord, prepare the ground so that it may be the fruitful garden you created it to be. In Jesus' name. Amen.[-o&lt;

Be Blessed and remember to speak life into your situation!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Good morning mighty women of God! Thank you for that prayer Sarah!

I am so happy that it is Friday! Aunt Flo should be gone by time I get off work :happydance:.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Good morning mighty women of God! Thank you for that prayer Sarah!
> 
> I am so happy that it is Friday! Aunt Flo should be gone by time I get off work :happydance:.

that's definitely something to be happy about :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

Another good :book: enjoy!

Shows Us Our True Source of Joy

Most people are familiar with Psalm 37:4- "Delight yourself in the LORD and he will give you the desires of your heart." This is a great scripture to meditate on and remember, but many people seem to skip over the first part of the verse. The irony is that many people hang on to this scripture so tightly when the desire of their heart seems to be overpowering them, but what the scripture actually says is that when you make the Lord your joy and desire him above all else, then He will give you the other desires of your heart. 

If you desire other things more than Him (like having a baby), when that desire is fulfilled that thing will take first place in your heart- a place that is reserved for no else but God Himself. Not only that, but He knows that if you try to find your joy and fulfillment from anywhere besides him, you will end up disappointed and unfulfilled. A baby is a wonderful thing and definitely a blessing and will have a huge part of your heart, but a baby cannot fulfill your love and fellowship need in your life that only God can. If you keep thinking about how you will be so delighted when you finally get pregnant, take this time of waiting to develop a delight in Him that is not dependant on circumstances. "Commit your way to the Lord, trust also in Him, and He shall bring it to pass." Psalm 37:5 

Praying this message will touch you today.

Blessings to you all and I will check in on you later. :wave:


----------



## BRK06

Good morning ladies!! :)

I was reading this earlier and thought I would share:


Ephesians 3:17-19

Then Christ will make his home in your hearts as you trust in him. Your roots will grow down into Gods love and keep you strong. And may you have the power to understand, as all Gods people should, how wide, how long, how high, and how deep his love is. May you experience the love of Christ, though it is too great to understand fully. Then you will be made complete with all the fullness of life and power that comes from God.

I hope you all have a blessed day!!


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> Another good :book: enjoy!
> 
> Shows Us Our True Source of Joy
> 
> Most people are familiar with Psalm 37:4- "Delight yourself in the LORD and he will give you the desires of your heart." This is a great scripture to meditate on and remember, but many people seem to skip over the first part of the verse. The irony is that many people hang on to this scripture so tightly when the desire of their heart seems to be overpowering them, but what the scripture actually says is that when you make the Lord your joy and desire him above all else, then He will give you the other desires of your heart.
> 
> If you desire other things more than Him (like having a baby), when that desire is fulfilled that thing will take first place in your heart- a place that is reserved for no else but God Himself. Not only that, but He knows that if you try to find your joy and fulfillment from anywhere besides him, you will end up disappointed and unfulfilled. A baby is a wonderful thing and definitely a blessing and will have a huge part of your heart, but a baby cannot fulfill your love and fellowship need in your life that only God can. If you keep thinking about how you will be so delighted when you finally get pregnant, take this time of waiting to develop a delight in Him that is not dependant on circumstances. "Commit your way to the Lord, trust also in Him, and He shall bring it to pass." Psalm 37:5
> 
> Praying this message will touch you today.
> 
> Blessings to you all and I will check in on you later. :wave:

Wow, thank you! I really needed to hear that. Unfortunately that is something I find myself easily doing. I need to be better about showing the Lord He is number one in my life and not the idea of having a baby. Powerful reminder!


----------



## wannebmom

Hi my name is Elize, 28, turning 29 in April, and I'm from South Africa. I met Hubby in High school, when we were only 16!! So its been 14 years, and only married 1. He is my best friend and I still learn something from him everyday, he brings out the best in me. This is our 15th cycle ttc. Before these last 2 cycles I've been so cought up in ttc, obsessing about it, and putting my relationship with God 2nd. I realized that it is suppose to be the other way around, and gave it all to Him. His timing is perfect an so is his plan four our lives, and He doesn't , never make mistakes! Now I'm more relaxed, trusting, and its all about Him!!


----------



## Godsjewel

wannebmom said:


> Hi my name is Elize, 28, turning 29 in April, and I'm from South Africa. I met Hubby in High school, when we were only 16!! So its been 14 years, and only married 1. He is my best friend and I still learn something from him everyday, he brings out the best in me. This is our 15th cycle ttc. Before these last 2 cycles I've been so cought up in ttc, obsessing about it, and putting my relationship with God 2nd. I realized that it is suppose to be the other way around, and gave it all to Him. His timing is perfect an so is his plan four our lives, and He doesn't , never make mistakes! Now I'm more relaxed, trusting, and its all about Him!!

:hi: Elize!

Thanks for sharing your story. I'm so glad you are leaving it in His hands. He cares so much about every aspect of our lives and knows what we need and when we need it. 

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Another good :book: enjoy!
> 
> Shows Us Our True Source of Joy
> 
> Most people are familiar with Psalm 37:4- "Delight yourself in the LORD and he will give you the desires of your heart." This is a great scripture to meditate on and remember, but many people seem to skip over the first part of the verse. The irony is that many people hang on to this scripture so tightly when the desire of their heart seems to be overpowering them, but what the scripture actually says is that when you make the Lord your joy and desire him above all else, then He will give you the other desires of your heart.
> 
> If you desire other things more than Him (like having a baby), when that desire is fulfilled that thing will take first place in your heart- a place that is reserved for no else but God Himself. Not only that, but He knows that if you try to find your joy and fulfillment from anywhere besides him, you will end up disappointed and unfulfilled. A baby is a wonderful thing and definitely a blessing and will have a huge part of your heart, but a baby cannot fulfill your love and fellowship need in your life that only God can. If you keep thinking about how you will be so delighted when you finally get pregnant, take this time of waiting to develop a delight in Him that is not dependant on circumstances. "Commit your way to the Lord, trust also in Him, and He shall bring it to pass." Psalm 37:5
> 
> Praying this message will touch you today.
> 
> Blessings to you all and I will check in on you later. :wave:
> 
> Wow, thank you! I really needed to hear that. Unfortunately that is something I find myself easily doing. I need to be better about showing the Lord He is number one in my life and not the idea of having a baby. Powerful reminder!Click to expand...

Yes, we all do that from time to time. I remember obsessing over having a baby for so long, and then God showed me that He is the one that needs to be first. This time will pass, but while we are still in it, you can't go wrong if you stay focused on Him.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

wannebmom said:


> Hi my name is Elize, 28, turning 29 in April, and I'm from South Africa. I met Hubby in High school, when we were only 16!! So its been 14 years, and only married 1. He is my best friend and I still learn something from him everyday, he brings out the best in me. This is our 15th cycle ttc. Before these last 2 cycles I've been so cought up in ttc, obsessing about it, and putting my relationship with God 2nd. I realized that it is suppose to be the other way around, and gave it all to Him. His timing is perfect an so is his plan four our lives, and He doesn't , never make mistakes! Now I'm more relaxed, trusting, and its all about Him!!

Welcome Elize! You make a great point about God's timing. He has a master plan for each of our lives, our children's lives, our children's children's lives, and so on. We just have to walk in faith knowing that He does all things according to His will and in His perfect timing. God bless you!


----------



## Looneycarter

hey ladies!!! how's it going...with me I'm glad God saw fit and let me live!!!!


----------



## BelievingFor2

Godsjewel said:


> Good morning beautiful women of God!:flower:
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY! :happydance:
> 
> This is the day the Lord has made, I will rejoice and be glad in it!
> 
> Father, I thank you for the courage and the faith that these women stand on. I thank you for carrying them this far, but I ask that you give them peace in knowing that you are in the miracle working business. I ask you to manifest yourself to them in a new way. Help them to know and understand they walk in the same power that Jesus had. We are not defeated because we are each anointed and gifted to what the path that you have chosen for us. I speak life into their wombs. We as believers do not carry dead things, we must speak life in all areas of our lives. I come against any curse that they or anyone else has spoken over their lives in Jesus' name. The words we speak are seeds. Lord, prepare the ground so that it may be the fruitful garden you created it to be. In Jesus' name. Amen.[-o&lt;
> 
> Be Blessed and remember to speak life into your situation!


Hey Ladies!! Hope I can join you... Godsjewel, you are really God's jewel for starting up this thread...:D...

Thanks for this prayer.. Remember ladies that the bible says in Exodus 23:26.. "There will be no miscarriages or infertility in your land, and I will give you long, full lives"....

Lets keep speaking this to ourselves and I know everyone on this thread will get their BFP in no time in Jesus Name!! Amen... Love you ladies..xx


----------



## Godsjewel

BelievingFor2 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Good morning beautiful women of God!:flower:
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY! :happydance:
> 
> This is the day the Lord has made, I will rejoice and be glad in it!
> 
> Father, I thank you for the courage and the faith that these women stand on. I thank you for carrying them this far, but I ask that you give them peace in knowing that you are in the miracle working business. I ask you to manifest yourself to them in a new way. Help them to know and understand they walk in the same power that Jesus had. We are not defeated because we are each anointed and gifted to what the path that you have chosen for us. I speak life into their wombs. We as believers do not carry dead things, we must speak life in all areas of our lives. I come against any curse that they or anyone else has spoken over their lives in Jesus' name. The words we speak are seeds. Lord, prepare the ground so that it may be the fruitful garden you created it to be. In Jesus' name. Amen.[-o&lt;
> 
> Be Blessed and remember to speak life into your situation!
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!! Hope I can join you... Godsjewel, you are really God's jewel for starting up this thread...:D...
> 
> Thanks for this prayer.. Remember ladies that the bible says in Exodus 23:26.. "There will be no miscarriages or infertility in your land, and I will give you long, full lives"....
> 
> Lets keep speaking this to ourselves and I know everyone on this thread will get their BFP in no time in Jesus Name!! Amen... Love you ladies..xxClick to expand...

Of course you can hun!:hugs: My name is Sarah, and Im so happy you joined us.

You are so welcome! I needed to start this thread so I could fellowship with my sisters in Christ who know what Im going through so we can be an encouragement to each other. Just really felt the need to do it and Im so glad I did.

We would love to know your name and a little bit about you, thats if youre up to sharing. You can look at the past posts and see how we met our hubbies, pictures of our fur babies and different info about us. 

Looking forward to reading your future posts.:flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies!!! how's it going...with me I'm glad God saw fit and let me live!!!!

Very true, especially since we aren't promised tomorrow.

God bless you sis, I know your time for testing is coming soon and I just want you to know I'm praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Looneycarter

yea af due tomorrow I haven't tested yet!!! but 2 nights in a row.I been getting af cramps on the right side causing me to wake up now I have cramps but no af so I'm thinking she one the way


----------



## Chiles

Looneycarter said:


> yea af due tomorrow I haven't tested yet!!! but 2 nights in a row.I been getting af cramps on the right side causing me to wake up now I have cramps but no af so I'm thinking she one the way

Positive Vibes, we are praying this your month!!!!


----------



## Looneycarter

thanks ladies I hope this us all of our months God put us together for a reason you ladies give me so much hope and uplift my spirit! thanks ladies


----------



## BelievingFor2

Yesssss!!! Here's a lil' story about me.. wil try to keep it short!!

My name's Rennie, 27 and DH is 31... Hubby and I met at church.. We had been attending the same church for a year and then he approached me and started to ask me out.. After 5 years of chucking his flowers in the bin, standing him up all the time and constantly blurting out "You're not my type", God finally spoke to me and we got married in July 2010.. :D.. He's the best thing that has happened to me and I keep thanking him for not giving up on me and my silly ego!!! :D

We started ttc in July 2011... (We decided we would stay loved up for a year before the babies started to come in...).. We've been ttc for 7 months now but i've always had irregular cycles so a bit difficult to pinpoint ovulation.. Been prescribed clomid to help and I'm just waiting on God now!!...

I did say i'll keep it short!!! :D

Really nice to meet you all on here...


----------



## Godsjewel

BelievingFor2 said:


> Yesssss!!! Here's a lil' story about me.. wil try to keep it short!!
> 
> My name's Rennie, 27 and DH is 31... Hubby and I met at church.. We had been attending the same church for a year and then he approached me and started to ask me out.. After 5 years of chucking his flowers in the bin, standing him up all the time and constantly blurting out "You're not my type", God finally spoke to me and we got married in July 2010.. :D.. He's the best thing that has happened to me and I keep thanking him for not giving up on me and my silly ego!!! :D
> 
> We started ttc in July 2011... (We decided we would stay loved up for a year before the babies started to come in...).. We've been ttc for 7 months now but i've always had irregular cycles so a bit difficult to pinpoint ovulation.. Been prescribed clomid to help and I'm just waiting on God now!!...
> 
> I did say i'll keep it short!!! :D
> 
> Really nice to meet you all on here...

HAHA! you really made him wait that long huh??? Thanks for sharing, cute story.


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

Mattsgirl said:


> Hi ladies, I would love to join you and have the support of other christian women, if everyones ok with it.
> 
> My name is Sydney and I'm from southwest Washington. My parents got saved as a result of complications my mom had in her pregnancy with me, so I was blessed to grow up in a good christian home my whole life. I was saved at 6 years old and thankful that God is faithful to us even though we may not always be to Him. I met my DH 4 years ago and we were married March 26th,2011. We stared ttc in April and are patiently awaiting our little blessing.
> 
> How I met DH: His family had just moved to Washington from Alabama and joined our church. (my dh, matt, didn't cuz he was in the air force) But I became friends and enemies with one if his brothers,Seth (we share a birthday, he's 12 hrs older :growlmad: ) But one December we had a foot of snow and a bunch of the young adults went sledging. Well Matt was on leave for a couple weeks so he was there. Eventually a major snowball fight broke out. Well it was like 10 pm so it was dark with only headlights shining for light and i was wearing a dark hoody. Outta no where i get tackled and snow is being thrown in my face, i thought it was my sister but when the snow cleared i saw matt on top of me. when he realized who it was he apologized saying he thought i was seth. when his leave was over i didn't see him again until a year later when he moved here. Then for the next two years the only time we would talk is when we were making fun of each other. Eventually i started to like him but because he was 8 years older i never thought anything would happen. But one night when i got home from work ( I stilled lived with my parents until i got married) he was there. He asked if he could talk to me, and of course i said yes. He told me that he had liked me for a long time but because of the age difference he wasnt going to do anything about. But after getting our Pastor, my older sister, and my Parents blessing he decided to go for it. We dated for three months and then he proposed on New years eve at 11:59 pm and i accepted New years day at 12 am, in front of both our families and the pastors family.
> 
> I had a furbaby but i had to leave her at my parents house cuz she would miss the other cats too much. plus DH doesnt like cats.
> 
> Sorry kinda lengthy story, I just love telling it. :happydance:


Sydney I loved reading your story! I met my husband during a church snow day as well :) We got married Sept. 06, and we've been TTC since June of last year :)


----------



## Godsjewel

Then you will experience God's peace, which exceeds anything we can understand. His peace will guard your hearts and minds as you live in Christ Jesus. Philippians 4:7

Im swimming in an ocean of peace as Im about to head to the lab to go get my blood test done to find out if Im pregnant or not. 

Im currently taking Prometrium (progesterone) to make the lining of my uterus thicker. I dont have a problem with my uterus, but I guess the doc wants it to be extra cushy when egg implants in therelol. So the bad part about this med is it delays your period until you stop taking it, and I cant stop taking it until I get a negative test and then AF will come, and thats why the doctor has me go to the lab to take the test. 

We should find out later today or tomorrow. 

Either way, Ill be praising the Lord for the amazing blessings I have in my life.


----------



## BelievingFor2

Godsjewel said:


> Then you will experience God's peace, which exceeds anything we can understand. His peace will guard your hearts and minds as you live in Christ Jesus. Philippians 4:7
> 
> Im swimming in an ocean of peace as Im about to head to the lab to go get my blood test done to find out if Im pregnant or not.
> 
> Im currently taking Prometrium (progesterone) to make the lining of my uterus thicker. I dont have a problem with my uterus, but I guess the doc wants it to be extra cushy when egg implants in therelol. So the bad part about this med is it delays your period until you stop taking it, and I cant stop taking it until I get a negative test and then AF will come, and thats why the doctor has me go to the lab to take the test.
> 
> We should find out later today or tomorrow.
> 
> Either way, Ill be praising the Lord for the amazing blessings I have in my life.

I have just said a prayer for you Sarah!! Looking forward to hearing the good news!!


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Then you will experience God's peace, which exceeds anything we can understand. His peace will guard your hearts and minds as you live in Christ Jesus. Philippians 4:7
> 
> Im swimming in an ocean of peace as Im about to head to the lab to go get my blood test done to find out if Im pregnant or not.
> 
> Im currently taking Prometrium (progesterone) to make the lining of my uterus thicker. I dont have a problem with my uterus, but I guess the doc wants it to be extra cushy when egg implants in therelol. So the bad part about this med is it delays your period until you stop taking it, and I cant stop taking it until I get a negative test and then AF will come, and thats why the doctor has me go to the lab to take the test.
> 
> We should find out later today or tomorrow.
> 
> Either way, Ill be praising the Lord for the amazing blessings I have in my life.

Fingers crossed! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Then you will experience God's peace, which exceeds anything we can understand. His peace will guard your hearts and minds as you live in Christ Jesus. Philippians 4:7
> 
> Im swimming in an ocean of peace as Im about to head to the lab to go get my blood test done to find out if Im pregnant or not.
> 
> Im currently taking Prometrium (progesterone) to make the lining of my uterus thicker. I dont have a problem with my uterus, but I guess the doc wants it to be extra cushy when egg implants in therelol. So the bad part about this med is it delays your period until you stop taking it, and I cant stop taking it until I get a negative test and then AF will come, and thats why the doctor has me go to the lab to take the test.
> 
> We should find out later today or tomorrow.
> 
> Either way, Ill be praising the Lord for the amazing blessings I have in my life.

Prayers going up here as well! Let us know when you find out!! :hugs:

Ephesians 3:20-21

Now all glory to God, who is able, through his mighty power at work within us, to accomplish infinitely more than we might ask or think. Glory to him in the church and in Christ Jesus through all generations forever and ever! Amen.

Also, to answer your earlier question, I've only been here since summer, but I love it!! It's so nice! :)


----------



## LoveCakes

Wow this thread has goten huge!

I've been trying to not spend my eveings on here and me and OH are making an effort to get to bed earlier so BD is more fun when we're not shattered!

At church today for the Epiphany, was there early so said a few prayers for all the ladies on here.


----------



## BRK06

Hi BelievingFor2, Elize and Rennie!! :hi: 

Rozaria- So glad to hear AF is headed out! On to next cycle!!

luvwrthwatng4- any news? Were you able to get a blood test or POAS at home? Praying for you!

Hang in there Looneycarter! Praying AF stays away! Let us know if you test!

For everyone else, I hope you're having a wonderful and blessed day! :flower:


----------



## BelievingFor2

BRK06 said:


> Hi BelievingFor2, Elize and Rennie!! :hi:
> 
> Rozaria- So glad to hear AF is headed out! On to next cycle!!
> 
> luvwrthwatng4- any news? Were you able to get a blood test or POAS at home? Praying for you!
> 
> Hang in there Looneycarter! Praying AF stays away! Let us know if you test!
> 
> For everyone else, I hope you're having a wonderful and blessed day! :flower:

:hi: Brk06...


----------



## Heather11

I hope everybody is having a wonderful day! Any exciting weekend plans?!


----------



## Godsjewel

Is it ok to excercise my faith by parking in the pregnancy parking spot at the doctors office??? :haha: 

I didn't do it, although I was tempted to since the parking lot was full and there sure where enough of the pregnant parking spots opened.

Thanks for your prayers and kind words, love you all dearly:hugs2:


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> I hope everybody is having a wonderful day! Any exciting weekend plans?!

A lot of relaxing going on over here, I'm exhausted from the holidays. Tay and Marissa have their first basketball game tomorrow, should be fun.


----------



## Godsjewel

LoveCakes said:


> Wow this thread has goten huge!
> 
> I've been trying to not spend my eveings on here and me and OH are making an effort to get to bed earlier so BD is more fun when we're not shattered!
> 
> At church today for the Epiphany, was there early so said a few prayers for all the ladies on here.

Thank you sweetheart! :hugs: 
Glad you got to stop by and say hi.


----------



## BelievingFor2

Godsjewel said:


> Is it ok to excercise my faith by parking in the pregnancy parking spot at the doctors office??? :haha:
> 
> I didn't do it, although I was tempted to since the parking lot was full and there sure where enough of the pregnant parking spots opened.
> 
> Thanks for your prayers and kind words, love you all dearly:hugs2:

Sarah, I think you should have!!! 

Sometimes, God needs us to exercise our faith in ways that may seem "odd".. And I don't think it was co-incidence that there were no parking spaces except the pregnancy parking spots

Next time, I say go for it!!! It doesn't matter anyway as I believe you will soon be parking there in no time... :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

BelievingFor2 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Is it ok to excercise my faith by parking in the pregnancy parking spot at the doctors office??? :haha:
> 
> I didn't do it, although I was tempted to since the parking lot was full and there sure where enough of the pregnant parking spots opened.
> 
> Thanks for your prayers and kind words, love you all dearly:hugs2:
> 
> Sarah, I think you should have!!!
> 
> Sometimes, God needs us to exercise our faith in ways that may seem "odd".. And I don't think it was co-incidence that there were no parking spaces except the pregnancy parking spots
> 
> Next time, I say go for it!!! It doesn't matter anyway as I believe you will soon be parking there in no time... :hugs:Click to expand...

Sounds good to me :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

And the results are in...:bfn:

Rejoice in the Lord always, again I say, rejoice! Philippians 4:4


----------



## beckysprayer

BelievingFor2 said:


> Yesssss!!! Here's a lil' story about me.. wil try to keep it short!!
> 
> My name's Rennie, 27 and DH is 31... Hubby and I met at church.. We had been attending the same church for a year and then he approached me and started to ask me out.. After 5 years of chucking his flowers in the bin, standing him up all the time and constantly blurting out "You're not my type", God finally spoke to me and we got married in July 2010.. :D.. He's the best thing that has happened to me and I keep thanking him for not giving up on me and my silly ego!!! :D
> 
> We started ttc in July 2011... (We decided we would stay loved up for a year before the babies started to come in...).. We've been ttc for 7 months now but i've always had irregular cycles so a bit difficult to pinpoint ovulation.. Been prescribed clomid to help and I'm just waiting on God now!!...
> 
> I did say i'll keep it short!!! :D
> 
> Really nice to meet you all on here...

haha I love your courtship story and how you kept making your DH waiting. :haha:




Godsjewel said:


> And the results are in...:bfn:
> 
> Rejoice in the Lord always, again I say, rejoice! Philippians 4:4

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that! :hugs: I am praying for you and I know that God will give you the best little blessing at the best time!

For the vision is yet for an appointed time, but at the end it shall speak, and not lie: though it tarry, wait for it; because it will surely come, it will not tarry. - Habakkuk 2:3

But they that wait upon the LORD shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; and they shall walk, and not faint. - Isaiah 40:31 (one of my favorite verses)


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> BelievingFor2 said:
> 
> 
> Yesssss!!! Here's a lil' story about me.. wil try to keep it short!!
> 
> My name's Rennie, 27 and DH is 31... Hubby and I met at church.. We had been attending the same church for a year and then he approached me and started to ask me out.. After 5 years of chucking his flowers in the bin, standing him up all the time and constantly blurting out "You're not my type", God finally spoke to me and we got married in July 2010.. :D.. He's the best thing that has happened to me and I keep thanking him for not giving up on me and my silly ego!!! :D
> 
> We started ttc in July 2011... (We decided we would stay loved up for a year before the babies started to come in...).. We've been ttc for 7 months now but i've always had irregular cycles so a bit difficult to pinpoint ovulation.. Been prescribed clomid to help and I'm just waiting on God now!!...
> 
> I did say i'll keep it short!!! :D
> 
> Really nice to meet you all on here...
> 
> haha I love your courtship story and how you kept making your DH waiting. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> And the results are in...:bfn:
> 
> Rejoice in the Lord always, again I say, rejoice! Philippians 4:4Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I'm so sorry to hear that! :hugs: I am praying for you and I know that God will give you the best little blessing at the best time!
> 
> For the vision is yet for an appointed time, but at the end it shall speak, and not lie: though it tarry, wait for it; because it will surely come, it will not tarry. - Habakkuk 2:3
> 
> But they that wait upon the LORD shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; and they shall walk, and not faint. - Isaiah 40:31 (one of my favorite verses)Click to expand...

Yes, looking forward to His perfect time. He knows the future and what is best for my family and that's why I won't let those BFN's let me down.

Plus this give me some extra time to shed those holiday pounds :winkwink:

Love the scriptures sis! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> And the results are in...:bfn:
> 
> Rejoice in the Lord always, again I say, rejoice! Philippians 4:4

:hugs: :hugs: Sorry to hear, Sis! We are all here and praying for you! 

One of the verses I turn to during the "rough spots"

James 1:2-4
Consider it all joy, my brethren, when you encounter various trials, knowing that the testing of your faith produces endurance. And let endurance have its perfect result, so that you may be perfect and complete, lacking in nothing.


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> And the results are in...:bfn:
> 
> Rejoice in the Lord always, again I say, rejoice! Philippians 4:4
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: Sorry to hear, Sis! We are all here and praying for you!
> 
> One of the verses I turn to during the "rough spots"
> 
> James 1:2-4
> Consider it all joy, my brethren, when you encounter various trials, knowing that the testing of your faith produces endurance. And let endurance have its perfect result, so that you may be perfect and complete, lacking in nothing.Click to expand...

Thanks sweetie :hugs:

Great scripture!


----------



## Lucy529

hello ladies just stopping by to see how everyone is doing and to ask for a small prayer to some of my ladies on my ectopic thread, they just got their bfp one last week and one today and as it would be normal after an ectopic they are nervous about it just wanted to ask in Jesus name to help them be at peace and for healthy pregnancies in the right place for them 

hope that the rest of you lovely ladies are doing ok godsjewel have you gotten any news yet from the drs the waiting can be unbearable at times i ask God to give you peace in this time and that you get the answer we are all waiting on


----------



## wannebmom

Morning all, thanks for all the blessings, and Sarah for that wonderful prayer you are indeed one of Gods most precious jewels and although you got a BFN yesterday, you are still thankful and cheerful, and a beautiful example of how its suppose to be. Thank you again for being an obedient servant to the Lord and starting this Tread, it is much needed
You will soon be blessed with a miracle unfolding in your womb! 
Ladies this is our year, the year God will create life in our Wombs, Amen!! To God be the glory! Hope you all have a wonderful day and weekend!


----------



## Looneycarter

hey ladies I would like to thanks you all for keeping me in your prayers I gave in and tested a :bfp: thanks God
 



Attached Files:







20120107_011744.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## wannebmom

Aww wow that is wonderful news!!! Thank you Lord! Our first Bfp!!!!!! Congratulations


----------



## Looneycarter

thank you so much I'm still in disbelief but I know it's a gift from.God


----------



## BelievingFor2

Oh my God!!! Looneycarter, congrats!!! so happy for you :happydance: God is indeed amazing!!!

Sarah, i'm so sorry about the BFN but I'm certain your miracle is on the way!!..

Have a blessed day ladies..x


----------



## Andrieflower

I could use some prayers :) I've been TTC for 10 months, and I've prayed to God about it every single one of those months. Sometimes I've wondered if God's trying to tell me I'm not ready, or I shouldn't be with my significant other, because I haven't had any luck...but I know that it's all part of his plan, and when it's meant to happen, it shall. I know that sadly my significant other has been losing hope in God because of it, but I keep trying to encourage him. I'm currently 16dpo on a 28 day cycle, and will hopefully be testing on Monday.


----------



## Chiles

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies I would like to thanks you all for keeping me in your prayers I gave in and tested a :bfp: thanks God

Congrats!!!!!!!:flower::happydance:


----------



## Looneycarter

Thanks may God bless this thread with his love and mercy and bunches of baby dust!


----------



## Heather11

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies I would like to thanks you all for keeping me in your prayers I gave in and tested a :bfp: thanks God

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to you! I am so excited for you!!!! Praying for a happy and health 9 months for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Looneycarter

thanks I'm praying we all get the same


----------



## beckysprayer

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies I would like to thanks you all for keeping me in your prayers I gave in and tested a :bfp: thanks God

Congratulations Looneycarter!!! That's wonderful :happydance: Praying for a happy and healthy 9 months. I hope you stick around and keep us updated on how you and your little one are doing.:happydance:



Andrieflower said:


> I could use some prayers :) I've been TTC for 10 months, and I've prayed to God about it every single one of those months. Sometimes I've wondered if God's trying to tell me I'm not ready, or I shouldn't be with my significant other, because I haven't had any luck...but I know that it's all part of his plan, and when it's meant to happen, it shall. I know that sadly my significant other has been losing hope in God because of it, but I keep trying to encourage him. I'm currently 16dpo on a 28 day cycle, and will hopefully be testing on Monday.

Praying for you Andrieflower. God's timing is often very different than ours but my past experience has shown me His timing is always much better than anything I could have imagined. The waiting can be so hard though. :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

Are any of you good with OPKs and BBTs? I use both and every month I get a positive OPK on CD14, but my temperature doesn't rise until CD18. When do I ovulate? Cd17? I'm using the Clearblue digital OPKs so it's not me misreading the darkness of the lines. :shrug:

Hope all of you are having a wonderful weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Looneycarter

I am going to stay here to help get your prayers up there so we all can rejoice in praise for our bfp


----------



## BRK06

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies I would like to thanks you all for keeping me in your prayers I gave in and tested a :bfp: thanks God

Yay!!! Congrats!!!! :happydance: Thank you Lord for blessing our sister with this miracle!!!

Yes, please do stick around...I can't wait to follow your journey to Momma-hood! :)


----------



## Looneycarter

Thanks hun! I will stick around power of prayer is something special and it works


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

Ok ladies....AF was expected Wednesday....I'm experiencing very light bleeding that is really dark...kind of like dried blood. Im usually very heavy having to change every 5-6 hours but this isn't even enough to wear anything but a liner. I've been experiencing symptoms like runny nose very tired, breats hurt, and nausea...what do y'all think? Could I possibly be pregnant? I tested Wednesday and it was BFN but perhaps it was too early?


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

And I'm also cramping like AF should be here....


----------



## BRK06

Lucy, praying for your ladies in the other thread! I hope they have a H&H 9 months!

Chiles, how is everything on your side of the world today?





Andrieflower said:


> I could use some prayers :) I've been TTC for 10 months, and I've prayed to God about it every single one of those months. Sometimes I've wondered if God's trying to tell me I'm not ready, or I shouldn't be with my significant other, because I haven't had any luck...but I know that it's all part of his plan, and when it's meant to happen, it shall. I know that sadly my significant other has been losing hope in God because of it, but I keep trying to encourage him. I'm currently 16dpo on a 28 day cycle, and will hopefully be testing on Monday.

Welcome! :hi: I'll be praying for you and OH! :hugs: I know it can be tough and pretty disheartening to see that BFN every month (been at it for a minute myself!), but "Wait for the LORD; Be strong and let your heart take courage" (Psalm 27:14)

I pray you get your blessing this month! Please let us know when you test!


----------



## BRK06

Becky, I'm not sure :shrug: I guess it couldn't hurt to BD all 3-4 days! :haha: Do you notice any cramping or nausea when you ovulate?



Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> Ok ladies....AF was expected Wednesday....I'm experiencing very light bleeding that is really dark...kind of like dried blood. Im usually very heavy having to change every 5-6 hours but this isn't even enough to wear anything but a liner. I've been experiencing symptoms like runny nose very tired, breats hurt, and nausea...what do y'all think? Could I possibly be pregnant? I tested Wednesday and it was BFN but perhaps it was too early?

:test: sounds promising! Let us know what you find out!!


----------



## BRK06

Sarah, how are you doing today??


----------



## kelkel82

Hi Ladies, 
I JUST joined BnB today and this is my first post. It's already encouraging to see that there already was a recent success story. PTL! 
My husband and I have been TTC for 7 mo. and it can be discouraging, but I know sooo many women have been trying much longer than me, so my heart goes out to them. 
I just finished a great book, Hannah's Hope, that I highly recommend. Has anyone else read it?


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies I would like to thanks you all for keeping me in your prayers I gave in and tested a :bfp: thanks God

:happydance: Praise God! Have you told hubby yet?


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

kelkel82 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I JUST joined BnB today and this is my first post. It's already encouraging to see that there already was a recent success story. PTL!
> My husband and I have been TTC for 7 mo. and it can be discouraging, but I know sooo many women have been trying much longer than me, so my heart goes out to them.
> I just finished a great book, Hannah's Hope, that I highly recommend. Has anyone else read it?

:hi: Welcome to this thread and BnB! I haven't read Hannah's Hope, but the next time I go to the Christian bookstore I will check it out.


----------



## Lucy529

looneycarter congrats ooh my gosh this is a sign of good things to come again congrats 

Godsjewel am so sorry about the bfn but he has a plan i think that you are going to get that bfp when you least expect it 

hi to all the new ladies have faith i have not lost it yet am sure that he knows what he is doing and before we know it we will all have our bfps keep the faith


----------



## Looneycarter

yes I told him he was so happy but I was in disbelief I kind of knew this with my month but didn't want to believe it I had dreams of getting a bfp last month but came true this month


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> And the results are in...:bfn:
> 
> Rejoice in the Lord always, again I say, rejoice! Philippians 4:4


:hugs: Sorry to hear that! You are a true example of 1 Thessalonians 5:18 "In everything give thanks: for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you."

How were the basketball games today?


----------



## beckysprayer

BRK06 said:


> Becky, I'm not sure :shrug: I guess it couldn't hurt to BD all 3-4 days! :haha: Do you notice any cramping or nausea when you ovulate?

No cramping or nausea. The only thing is I get a bad headache a couple days before the positive OPK. We try to BD as much as possible during that time, but it's just so weird. I've googled around, but can't find anything. My body is weird :haha:



kelkel82 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I JUST joined BnB today and this is my first post. It's already encouraging to see that there already was a recent success story. PTL!
> My husband and I have been TTC for 7 mo. and it can be discouraging, but I know sooo many women have been trying much longer than me, so my heart goes out to them.
> I just finished a great book, Hannah's Hope, that I highly recommend. Has anyone else read it?

Welcome kelkel! :hugs: I haven't read Hannah's Hope, but I love reading so I will have to add it to my reading list. How did you and your husband meet?


----------



## Godsjewel

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies I would like to thanks you all for keeping me in your prayers I gave in and tested a :bfp: thanks God

WOOHOOOOO!!!! :happydance:

I KNEW IT!!!! Ever since you told me your symptoms and I heard a lot of ladies with the same ones and they got a BFP. 

Thank you Lord for this blessing!!!

Please keep us updated, we would love to hear about your progress.

Woohooo!!!!:happydance:


----------



## speckledlady

My first child took 2 years to conceive, Id had lots of infertility testing done. I had a few IUIs done and eventually gave up and decided to adopt. The day I was to make my first payment for adoption I got a positive pregnancy test. My second child really surprised me because I got pregnant the first month of trying. Now I'm ttc my third and its hard because I dont know if it will be a long road like my first again or if it will happen in the average amount of time. This is my 3rd month ttc and just got a negative test 10 dpo.


----------



## Looneycarter

Godsjewel said:


> Looneycarter said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies I would like to thanks you all for keeping me in your prayers I gave in and tested a :bfp: thanks God
> 
> WOOHOOOOO!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I KNEW IT!!!! Ever since you told me your symptoms and I heard a lot of ladies with the same ones and they got a BFP.
> 
> Thank you Lord for this blessing!!!
> 
> Please keep us updated, we would love to hear about your progress.
> 
> Woohooo!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

I know I didn't want to believe it but I trusted in the Lord keeping my faith and he blessed me with a child...now I pray it stick


----------



## Godsjewel

Andrieflower said:


> I could use some prayers :) I've been TTC for 10 months, and I've prayed to God about it every single one of those months. Sometimes I've wondered if God's trying to tell me I'm not ready, or I shouldn't be with my significant other, because I haven't had any luck...but I know that it's all part of his plan, and when it's meant to happen, it shall. I know that sadly my significant other has been losing hope in God because of it, but I keep trying to encourage him. I'm currently 16dpo on a 28 day cycle, and will hopefully be testing on Monday.

Hi Andrie! Welcome :hugs: My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you joined us.

All I can say is God knows what's best for us and maybe He is using this time in your life so you can totally have faith in Him and His plan. It seems like once you give complete control over to Him, you won't be moved by what the outcome is. 

God's timing is perfect and He sees the whole picture.


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi All!!!

I just got home, been out of the house since 9 this morning. Tay and Marissa won their first basketball gameswoohoo!!!

Lucy- I will definitely pray for the ladies in your etoptic thread that everything will be well with them and they will have beautiful, healthy babies.

Elize- We are all Gods jewels =) God bless you hun and thank your for the encouraging words. 

Rennie- Thanks hun! Im not shakin by that BFN, I really want Gods will for my life, even if I dont see a BFP anytime soon.

Becky- I use the Clear blue monitor as well, I didnt want to hassle with reading the lineshaha. I dont do the temperature thing. So when the egg pops up on your monitor, you should be ovulating in the next 24-36hrs after, I just looked at the manual. 

Lyvwrthwatng4- I agree with Kim, TEST! 

Kim- Hi sweetie! Im doing fabulous, especially after seeing our sis Looney get a BFPwoohooo! We are all going to be TTC Auntieslol

Im so glad to finally be able to hop on the computer and check up on all of you. Been a busy day!


----------



## SKP

Congrats!


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I JUST joined BnB today and this is my first post. It's already encouraging to see that there already was a recent success story. PTL!
> My husband and I have been TTC for 7 mo. and it can be discouraging, but I know sooo many women have been trying much longer than me, so my heart goes out to them.
> I just finished a great book, Hannah's Hope, that I highly recommend. Has anyone else read it?

Welcome! :hugs: I'm so glad you decided to join us. Yes, these ladies on here are a real encouragement and we hope to be able to encourage you along the way.

You are still on the early side of ttc, it can take up to a year for a healthy couple, so no need to worry.

I have been to that website, but never read the Hannah's Hope book.

Please join us in sharing a little bit about yourself. Looking forward to your future posts.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> And the results are in...:bfn:
> 
> Rejoice in the Lord always, again I say, rejoice! Philippians 4:4
> 
> 
> :hugs: Sorry to hear that! You are a true example of 1 Thessalonians 5:18 "In everything give thanks: for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you."
> 
> How were the basketball games today?Click to expand...

I just got chills! Praise God, I think the Lord is really showing me things by focusing more on Him and less on TTC. Again, I know it will happen, but I much rather it happen in His timing than mine.

The games went fantastic! Tay and Marissa's team both won! yay!!

How are you doing? I hope your not still working 15hr shifts


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/vQs3H.jpg

Here they are Marissa and Tay, the champions of the day!!! 
Hey, that rhymed:haha:


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/vQs3H.jpg
> 
> Here they are Marissa and Tay, the champions of the day!!!
> Hey, that rhymed:haha:

Awwww they are so adorable!


----------



## Heather11

I hope everybody has had an amazing and blessed day!!! I have been busy with housework and all of that fun stuff. Hoping to spend some quality time with hubby tonight


----------



## BRK06

Yay! Well done to the basketball stars!! :thumbup: Did they have a good time?

Welcome kelkel82! I haven't read Hannah's hope yet either, but I will soon! 

Welcome to you also, speckledlady! What an amazing story! Further proof that God's timing is perfect! I'm sorry about your bfn today, but you aren't out yet! Stay strong!!

I hope all you new ladies feel welcomed and that the wonderful women here are as much of an inspiration and encouragement to you as they are to me! I look forward to hearing your stories and taking this journey with you! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/vQs3H.jpg
> 
> Here they are Marissa and Tay, the champions of the day!!!
> Hey, that rhymed:haha:

They are too cute! Congrats girls! Thanks for sharing :)


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> I hope everybody has had an amazing and blessed day!!! I have been busy with housework and all of that fun stuff. Hoping to spend some quality time with hubby tonight

Housework=fun :haha: Enjoy your evening with the hubby.


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> I hope everybody has had an amazing and blessed day!!! I have been busy with housework and all of that fun stuff. Hoping to spend some quality time with hubby tonight

Sounds like my day coming up... :laundry: :dishes: Whoo hoo! :haha:

Enjoy your evening!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Sarah thank you for sharing the pics! They are too cute! Thank God I only work 3 hours on Saturday and Sunday mornings. After work I went to church with dh for a leadership conference. Now that I'm home... I'm busy :laundry::dishes: too :haha:


----------



## Chiles

I have been busy alot today, any who I am not quite done. I need to finish washing clothes. Finish dinner, and get ready to give God his praises tomorrow. I hope everyone have a goodnight!!! Talk to you ladies soon.


----------



## speckledlady

To you ladies whove been ttc a long time dont lose hope. My first took two years and I know many women having been trying longer then that and may think oh she doesnt know what its really like but two years was enough for me to feel the pain of infertility, go through the feelings of loss, wonder if something was wrong with me, wonder if God hated me cause everyone around me was getting pregnant, some who didnt even want children. Even during infertility treatments the doctor laughed at me and said you should have no problem getting pregnant girls your age are getting pregnant by accident all the time. This was very hurtful i was married, trying two years, at an infertility clinic for him to make a comment like that. And people would always say oh maybe God doesnt think youd be good parents. Or maybe its for the best you never have kids. etc. There is no end to the hurt and well meaning people seem to have a way of hurting you the most with insensitive comments. However dont lose hope no matter what. My pastor I confided in said he tried 5 years with his wife before conceiving their first and now they have 4 fullgrown sons. My mom works with a lady who took 10 years ttc her 1st and now has 3. I know another lady who tried for 5 years and decided it was time to adopt, she adopted a boy and a girl (siblings) and she loves them as her own children. Another lady I went through with it just kept miscarrying and she has adopted a son. Do not give up, the wait is like torture I know but eventually it will end! Dont lose hope in God, I know it is so hard. God finally blessed me with a son and then another. You may tihnk I got a perfect ending but both of my children ended up having autism and my one son has a severe nut allergy which terrifies me. It just comes down to being christians doesnt make us immune to the struggles of a fallen world. But yes it is sure a struggle there are many times im jealous of women who get pregnant with no trouble and have healthy children with no disabilities. I am thankful for my children however dont get me wrong but you have to learn to deal in each situation because if it wasnt infertility it would probably be something else. We just have to cling to God no matter what because he is our only hope. Without him what is left?


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I hope everybody has had an amazing and blessed day!!! I have been busy with housework and all of that fun stuff. Hoping to spend some quality time with hubby tonight
> 
> Housework=fun :haha: Enjoy your evening with the hubby.Click to expand...

hahaha Super fun! lol :coffee:


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I hope everybody has had an amazing and blessed day!!! I have been busy with housework and all of that fun stuff. Hoping to spend some quality time with hubby tonight
> 
> Sounds like my day coming up... :laundry: :dishes: Whoo hoo! :haha:
> 
> Enjoy your evening!Click to expand...

Haha I love the little laundry icon!


----------



## Godsjewel

Chiles said:


> Hello ladies!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!!!! I have been MIA for a while, and probably won't be on here as often because my father is very sick and a whole lot of other crazy stuff. I hope you ladies continue to pray for me and I will do the same.
> 
> We are on our new cycle, and I am on some additional meds, I will have to update my signature later. I will chit chat tomorrow ladies. May god bless ya'll. Goodnight!!!!

Hi Hun! I'm just stopping by to see how dad is doing. Your family is in my prayers [-o&lt;


----------



## Godsjewel

Good morning! I figure most of you are :sleep: right now, and you'll probably read this in the morning :D

Thank You God for YOUR Peace with Your timing which I know is perfect. I walk by faith and not by sight knowing you are bringing your promises to pass in my life. I am letting patience have her perfect work so that I will be entire and complete wanting nothing. Thank You for your love. And because I know you love me, I have no reason to fear anything at all. Thank You for your faithfulness and for showing Yourself strong in my life. I refuse to measure my life small. I measure my life BIG. I have BIG Faith. I have BIG expectation and because of this, I receive BIG in Jesus' name [-o&lt;

Keep your Faith up ladies! Your faith is working in the spirit realm and it's only a matter of time before it manifests in the natural!


----------



## Looneycarter

amen!!!


----------



## QueenKingfish

I lurked a lot in the TWW section last month and when I finally decided to register, was SO happy to see a Christian post! I'm 28, 10 DPO and think I may have had IB yesterday... then again, since it's my second cycle after my Mirena was removed, I'm not very good at reading my body's signals yet. 

Hope all of you ladies are well and can't wait to join in the support and prayers for all of you and your families!

:dust: Babydust and blessings to all!


----------



## Godsjewel

QueenKingfish said:


> I lurked a lot in the TWW section last month and when I finally decided to register, was SO happy to see a Christian post! I'm 28, 10 DPO and think I may have had IB yesterday... then again, since it's my second cycle after my Mirena was removed, I'm not very good at reading my body's signals yet.
> 
> Hope all of you ladies are well and can't wait to join in the support and prayers for all of you and your families!
> 
> :dust: Babydust and blessings to all!

Yay! Welcome:hugs: my name is Sarah and I'm so glad you stopped by. We would love to know your name and a little bit about yourself if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## QueenKingfish

Sure thing! My name is Meri, I'm 28 and we are somewhere between NTNP and TTC. We are newlyweds and both in leadership for our church. I am the only living of 10 biological children from my mom and birthfather (who passed away very suddenly in November), so I've always had a bit of a worry about infertility and mc's even though all of my Drs have given me a clean bill of health. 

Last month I was 8 days late and went in for a blood test, getting the call it was a :bfn: about 3 hours before AF got me. (That was $31 I could've saved if I'd waited a day haha!) I know it will happen in HIS time, but patience has never been one of my giftings - I'm working on that, and so is HE! :)


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Good morning women of God!

This is the day that the Lord has made; we will rejoice and be glad in it!

I just got home from work and I'm excited getting ready for church. I thank God that he blessed me with each of you this week! Have a blessed day!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

QueenKingfish said:


> Last month I was 8 days late and went in for a blood test, getting the call it was a :bfn: about 3 hours before AF got me. (That was $31 I could've saved if I'd waited a day haha!) I know it will happen in HIS time, but patience has never been one of my giftings - I'm working on that, and so is HE! :)


Welcome Meri! My name is Rozaria. The same thing happened to me in November! I was a week late and spent $40 to get a blood test. I got the results in about 25 minutes. I kept it together in the doctor's office, but I cried my eyes out the whole way home. By the time I got in the house af showed up! I could have bought a new pair of shoes or gone out to eat with that money had I been a little more patient. The Lord is also working on me with patience!


----------



## Heather11

Good morning beautiful ladies!!!!


----------



## Andrieflower

I got my AF this morning :/ Hopefully next month..


----------



## Godsjewel

QueenKingfish said:


> Sure thing! My name is Meri, I'm 28 and we are somewhere between NTNP and TTC. We are newlyweds and both in leadership for our church. I am the only living of 10 biological children from my mom and birthfather (who passed away very suddenly in November), so I've always had a bit of a worry about infertility and mc's even though all of my Drs have given me a clean bill of health.
> 
> Last month I was 8 days late and went in for a blood test, getting the call it was a :bfn: about 3 hours before AF got me. (That was $31 I could've saved if I'd waited a day haha!) I know it will happen in HIS time, but patience has never been one of my giftings - I'm working on that, and so is HE! :)

Hi Meri! I know exactly what you mean, I was late 2 days, and i'm never later and went to take a test and as soon as I got back...AF! 

Yes, It will happen in His timing. I sometimes lose my patience, cry and get upset, but then I realize all the other blessings I have in my life. It's a constant struggle, but we need to keep our focus on the Him.

Thanks for sharing Meri!


----------



## Godsjewel

Andrieflower said:


> I got my AF this morning :/ Hopefully next month..

I'm sorry hun! Boo AF! :growlmad:

I pray your day is filled with blessings and that you won't let this get you down. Just remember, God's timing is better than ours.


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Good morning beautiful ladies!!!!

Good morning sunshine!

Getting ready to head to church, hope to hear from you later. :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Good morning everyone!!

Andrie- Sorry to hear AF got you :hugs: :hugs:

Meri- welcome and thank you for sharing your story!!

I pray you're all having a blessed day! I'll be back on later! :)


----------



## Looneycarter

hey ladies how is every one day!!! I'm good just got from.church just got prayed over me and my child....the pastor told me this pregnancy will go thru this time so I'm thankful right...I give all the glory and honer my Lord...God is bout to make many changes in our lives


----------



## tyler85

Hi girls, sorry about silence- I have just gone back to work after Christmas and am still adjusting! I have't really introduced myself properly- My name is Daisy and I am 26. My husband and I have been married for almost 2 years and cannot wait to have a baby. We have been letting Nature and God take it's course since July and have had lots of BFNs so far. I pray everyday for my BFP.

It is so nice to have thread were we can discuss our faith as well as our ttc journeys, trials and tribulations


----------



## beckysprayer

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is having a good Lord's day. :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

QueenKingfish said:


> Sure thing! My name is Meri, I'm 28 and we are somewhere between NTNP and TTC. We are newlyweds and both in leadership for our church. I am the only living of 10 biological children from my mom and birthfather (who passed away very suddenly in November), so I've always had a bit of a worry about infertility and mc's even though all of my Drs have given me a clean bill of health.
> 
> Last month I was 8 days late and went in for a blood test, getting the call it was a :bfn: about 3 hours before AF got me. (That was $31 I could've saved if I'd waited a day haha!) I know it will happen in HIS time, but patience has never been one of my giftings - I'm working on that, and so is HE! :)

Welcome Meri :hugs: Isn't that the way with testing? I only test when I am late for AF and every time I have tested AF showed up within one hour. :haha:



tyler85 said:


> Hi girls, sorry about silence- I have just gone back to work after Christmas and am still adjusting! I have't really introduced myself properly- My name is Daisy and I am 26. My husband and I have been married for almost 2 years and cannot wait to have a baby. We have been letting Nature and God take it's course since July and have had lots of BFNs so far. I pray everyday for my BFP.
> 
> It is so nice to have thread were we can discuss our faith as well as our ttc journeys, trials and tribulations

Hi Daisy! Praying that you get your BFP soon! :dust:



Andrieflower said:


> I got my AF this morning :/ Hopefully next month..

:hugs: I'm sorry AF got you this month. Praying that next month will be the one!


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

Ok so I wrote yesterday about some light bleeding---well still nothing heavy last night or today. Still very dark and I'm not cramping anymore. Took a test Wednesday but BFN---going to the dr tomorrow for blood work PLEASE pray for me. Do I still have hope?


----------



## Godsjewel

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies how is every one day!!! I'm good just got from.church just got prayed over me and my child....the pastor told me this pregnancy will go thru this time so I'm thankful right...I give all the glory and honer my Lord...God is bout to make many changes in our lives

AMEN! I know the Lord has good things in store for you, hubby and baby. I'm so excited to be able to share this journey with you. We will continue to be here for you and support you with many prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> Ok so I wrote yesterday about some light bleeding---well still nothing heavy last night or today. Still very dark and I'm not cramping anymore. Took a test Wednesday but BFN---going to the dr tomorrow for blood work PLEASE pray for me. Do I still have hope?

There's always hope if AF doesn't show. I'm glad you are going to the doctors tomorrow, that will help ease your mind.

Praying the Lord gives you peace through this time of waiting. :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

hi ladies just stopping by to say hello and happy sunday to all hope that you are all having a nice day looney hope that you are enjoying your good news God has blessed you and am sure there are great things in store for you and your family


----------



## BRK06

Hi Ladies!!
Thought I would share something that my cousin (Pastor R! :) ) shared with us this morning:

Trust Him when dark doubts come to you;
Trust Him when your strength is small.
Trust Him when to simply trust Him,
Seems the hardest thing of all.
Trust Him, He is always faithful;
Trust Him, for his will is best.
Trust Him, for the heart of Jesus
Is the only place of rest.

I thought about all of us when I heard it, but esp you Andrie... I hope it offers even just a little comfort to you today!

Luvwrthwatng4- There's always hope! I'll pray for you! Let us know what you find out!

Looneycarter- How wonderful!! I will continue to lift you and your growing family up in prayer!

Hi Daisy! I pray you get your miracle soon! Glad you are sharing your journey with us!

Sarah-Any sign of AF for you? If not, you aren't out yet either! 

All things are possible with God! :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/HlIQ5.jpg

Ok, just got done with grocery shopping and cleaning, now I get to sit down and share something with my girls :winkwink:

I was talking on the phone with my mom last night, the beautiful women on the left, and telling her how blessed I am to have found BnB and start a thread for Christian women and hear encouragement and scriptures on a daily basis. She knows what I have been through and is so happy that I have you all to help me along this journey. I told her something God showed me awhile back and wanted me to share it with you, so here it goes....

As you know I am coming up to 4 1/2 years on this TTC road, not to long ago the Lord was dealing with me about where my focus was and what am I putting before Him. The bible says in Exodus 20:3, You shall have no other gods before me. Basically, anything in your life that comes before Him. I was so consumed with the whole TTC process, that I was putting God on the back burner, and we all know that He needs to take first place before anything. 

I'm definitely not perfect and have my moments of getting caught up in TTC, but God is good and He knows every thing we are going through and wants us to give it to Him. 1 Peter 5:7 says, "Give all your worries and cares to God, for He cares for you." He wants us to trust Him with everything in our lives, including our wants for a child. 

As soon as I really understood all of this, that's when the peace came. I don't go crazy all the time when I get a BFN or when everyone announces their pregnant, I do my best to take a deep breath and be thankful for what I have. I will say it again, I'm not perfect and I do have my moments when I need to let out a good cry, we are only human and have such strong desires to carry a child.

Also, instead of praying everyday that God will give us a baby, why don't we all start speaking faith and thanking God for the babies that are on the way. God has the answer already, and I believe if you really have that desire to conceive, it's because He placed it there. 

Delight yourself in the Lord, and He will give you the desires of you heart. Psalm 37:4
How do we delight ourselves in the Lord? By doing what pleases him and putting his law in our hearts.
Imagine what our desires would be and how God would meet them if we spent more time on the first part of Psalm 37:4 than the last part.

I hope this helps you, it sure helped me. :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> Thought I would share something that my cousin (Pastor R! :) ) shared with us this morning:
> 
> Trust Him when dark doubts come to you;
> Trust Him when your strength is small.
> Trust Him when to simply trust Him,
> Seems the hardest thing of all.
> Trust Him, He is always faithful;
> Trust Him, for his will is best.
> Trust Him, for the heart of Jesus
> Is the only place of rest.
> 
> I thought about all of us when I heard it, but esp you Andrie... I hope it offers even just a little comfort to you today!
> 
> Luvwrthwatng4- There's always hope! I'll pray for you! Let us know what you find out!
> 
> Looneycarter- How wonderful!! I will continue to lift you and your growing family up in prayer!
> 
> Hi Daisy! I pray you get your miracle soon! Glad you are sharing your journey with us!
> 
> Sarah-Any sign of AF for you? If not, you aren't out yet either!
> 
> All things are possible with God! :happydance:

Hi Kim! No, she hasn't come to harass me yet :haha:
Since the blood test came back BFN, I stopped taking the prometrium which delays my period, so it should come any day now.

Woohoo! we are on the same page...TRUST HIM!!!


----------



## Heather11

Andrieflower said:


> I got my AF this morning :/ Hopefully next month..

Fingers crossed for next month love!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Lucy529 said:


> hi ladies just stopping by to say hello and happy sunday to all hope that you are all having a nice day looney hope that you are enjoying your good news God has blessed you and am sure there are great things in store for you and your family

:wave: Lucy! My day is going wonderful. Did a little :dishes: and :laundry:, and went groceries for the week. Looking forward to tonight, hubby wants to have a date night, which means no cooking for me :happydance:


----------



## beckysprayer

BRK06 said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> Thought I would share something that my cousin (Pastor R! :) ) shared with us this morning:
> 
> Trust Him when dark doubts come to you;
> Trust Him when your strength is small.
> Trust Him when to simply trust Him,
> Seems the hardest thing of all.
> Trust Him, He is always faithful;
> Trust Him, for his will is best.
> Trust Him, for the heart of Jesus
> Is the only place of rest.

Thank you for sharing that, BRK:thumbup: How wonderful it is to have the privileged to trust in Jesus. 



Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/HlIQ5.jpg
> 
> Ok, just got done with grocery shopping and cleaning, now I get to sit down and share something with my girls :winkwink:
> 
> I was talking on the phone with my mom last night, the beautiful women on the left, and telling her how blessed I am to have found BnB and start a thread for Christian women and hear encouragement and scriptures on a daily basis. She knows what I have been through and is so happy that I have you all to help me along this journey. I told her something God showed me awhile back and wanted me to share it with you, so here it goes....
> 
> As you know I am coming up to 4 1/2 years on this TTC road, not to long ago the Lord was dealing with me about where my focus was and what am I putting before Him. The bible says in Exodus 20:3, You shall have no other gods before me. Basically, anything in your life that comes before Him. I was so consumed with the whole TTC process, that I was putting God on the back burner, and we all know that He needs to take first place before anything.
> 
> I'm definitely not perfect and have my moments of getting caught up in TTC, but God is good and He knows every thing we are going through and wants us to give it to Him. 1 Peter 5:7 says, "Give all your worries and cares to God, for He cares for you." He wants us to trust Him with everything in our lives, including our wants for a child.
> 
> As soon as I really understood all of this, that's when the peace came. I don't go crazy all the time when I get a BFN or when everyone announces their pregnant, I do my best to take a deep breath and be thankful for what I have. I will say it again, I'm not perfect and I do have my moments when I need to let out a good cry, we are only human and have such strong desires to carry a child.
> 
> Also, instead of praying everyday that God will give us a baby, why don't we all start speaking faith and thanking God for the babies that are on the way. God has the answer already, and I believe if you really have that desire to conceive, it's because He placed it there.
> 
> Delight yourself in the Lord, and He will give you the desires of you heart. Psalm 37:4
> How do we delight ourselves in the Lord? By doing what pleases him and putting his law in our hearts.
> Imagine what our desires would be and how God would meet them if we spent more time on the first part of Psalm 37:4 than the last part.
> 
> I hope this helps you, it sure helped me. :hugs:

Sarah, you are such a blessing! :hugs: What a wonderful testimony about trust God and waiting on Him and His timing. The peace the passes all understand is such a gift from God. I am so grateful you started this page for fellowship, it is always so uplifting and encouraging. :hugs:

What are you and your hubby doing for date night tonight? Going anywhere good for supper?


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Sarah - You and your mother are beautiful! Thank you for sharing! I definitely had a breakthrough this year when I began to thank God for what I DO have rather than falling to pieces about negative tests. I still have the occasional meltdown, but I'm better than I used to be. The enemy comes to steal, kill, and destroy, but he will not steal my joy, he will not kill my hope, and he will not destroy my spirit! No matter what happens with ttc, I have a spirit of thanksgiving and praise because God is so good to me in every aspect of my life!


----------



## beckysprayer

BTW, you are gorgeous Sarah. Your outside definitely matched your inside and I can see why your husband married you. :)


----------



## Looneycarter

Godsjewel said:


> Looneycarter said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies how is every one day!!! I'm good just got from.church just got prayed over me and my child....the pastor told me this pregnancy will go thru this time so I'm thankful right...I give all the glory and honer my Lord...God is bout to make many changes in our lives
> 
> AMEN! I know the Lord has good things in store for you, hubby and baby. I'm so excited to be able to share this journey with you. We will continue to be here for you and support you with many prayers. :hugs:Click to expand...

thank you hun I really am grateful for you guys


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/HlIQ5.jpg
> 
> Ok, just got done with grocery shopping and cleaning, now I get to sit down and share something with my girls :winkwink:
> 
> I was talking on the phone with my mom last night, the beautiful women on the left, and telling her how blessed I am to have found BnB and start a thread for Christian women and hear encouragement and scriptures on a daily basis. She knows what I have been through and is so happy that I have you all to help me along this journey. I told her something God showed me awhile back and wanted me to share it with you, so here it goes....
> 
> As you know I am coming up to 4 1/2 years on this TTC road, not to long ago the Lord was dealing with me about where my focus was and what am I putting before Him. The bible says in Exodus 20:3, You shall have no other gods before me. Basically, anything in your life that comes before Him. I was so consumed with the whole TTC process, that I was putting God on the back burner, and we all know that He needs to take first place before anything.
> 
> I'm definitely not perfect and have my moments of getting caught up in TTC, but God is good and He knows every thing we are going through and wants us to give it to Him. 1 Peter 5:7 says, "Give all your worries and cares to God, for He cares for you." He wants us to trust Him with everything in our lives, including our wants for a child.
> 
> As soon as I really understood all of this, that's when the peace came. I don't go crazy all the time when I get a BFN or when everyone announces their pregnant, I do my best to take a deep breath and be thankful for what I have. I will say it again, I'm not perfect and I do have my moments when I need to let out a good cry, we are only human and have such strong desires to carry a child.
> 
> Also, instead of praying everyday that God will give us a baby, why don't we all start speaking faith and thanking God for the babies that are on the way. God has the answer already, and I believe if you really have that desire to conceive, it's because He placed it there.
> 
> Delight yourself in the Lord, and He will give you the desires of you heart. Psalm 37:4
> How do we delight ourselves in the Lord? By doing what pleases him and putting his law in our hearts.
> Imagine what our desires would be and how God would meet them if we spent more time on the first part of Psalm 37:4 than the last part.
> 
> I hope this helps you, it sure helped me. :hugs:

Wow! Thank you so much for sharing!! Very well said...it sounds like my TTC journey too. I was becoming obsessive about trying to have a baby; it was all I could think about! Every month I was so stressed and heartbroken. After awhile, I realized that I had been neglecting other areas in my life, most important my relationship with God. In my reading, I stumbled(or was led! :thumbup: ) to this verse: 
Ezekiel 36:25-27
Then I will sprinkle clean water on you, and you will be clean; I will cleanse you from all your filthiness and from all your idols. Moreover, I will give you a new heart and put a new spirit within you; and I will remove the heart of stone from your flesh and give you a heart of flesh. I will put My Spirit within you and cause you to walk in My statutes, and you will be careful to observe My ordinances.

It seemed like the most random verse, but it was the proverbial slap in the face to wake me up! Once I took myself down a few notches and fixed that, the rest of my world seemed to right itself. I was more peaceful, DH and I were getting along better and then I found you guys! I can't lie, I still get a little disappointed with the monthly BFN, but now I'm able to sit back, thank God for the blessings I already have, and soldier on to the next month with God's grace getting me through! 

I shared this with another lady on here about the TTC journey, and I'll share it with you guys too! It's like God has already mailed our little miracle package to us, but didn't give us the tracking number for it! So, we just have to keep checking the mail... :mail:

Sorry so long... I got caught up in my own story :haha: It's so great to hear your stories and be able to share mine with you ladies! 

Sarah, that is a beautiful picture of you and your mom!!


----------



## BRK06

Random question: What do you ladies think of Veggietales?


----------



## SKP

My fav, i grew up with them, and i have the whole collection, stil buying them, i want my kids to watch veggie tales too, there is so much values and lessons in them. Better then the junk thats on tv now adays


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!
> Thought I would share something that my cousin (Pastor R! :) ) shared with us this morning:
> 
> Trust Him when dark doubts come to you;
> Trust Him when your strength is small.
> Trust Him when to simply trust Him,
> Seems the hardest thing of all.
> Trust Him, He is always faithful;
> Trust Him, for his will is best.
> Trust Him, for the heart of Jesus
> Is the only place of rest.
> 
> Thank you for sharing that, BRK:thumbup: How wonderful it is to have the privileged to trust in Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/HlIQ5.jpg
> 
> Ok, just got done with grocery shopping and cleaning, now I get to sit down and share something with my girls :winkwink:
> 
> I was talking on the phone with my mom last night, the beautiful women on the left, and telling her how blessed I am to have found BnB and start a thread for Christian women and hear encouragement and scriptures on a daily basis. She knows what I have been through and is so happy that I have you all to help me along this journey. I told her something God showed me awhile back and wanted me to share it with you, so here it goes....
> 
> As you know I am coming up to 4 1/2 years on this TTC road, not to long ago the Lord was dealing with me about where my focus was and what am I putting before Him. The bible says in Exodus 20:3, You shall have no other gods before me. Basically, anything in your life that comes before Him. I was so consumed with the whole TTC process, that I was putting God on the back burner, and we all know that He needs to take first place before anything.
> 
> I'm definitely not perfect and have my moments of getting caught up in TTC, but God is good and He knows every thing we are going through and wants us to give it to Him. 1 Peter 5:7 says, "Give all your worries and cares to God, for He cares for you." He wants us to trust Him with everything in our lives, including our wants for a child.
> 
> As soon as I really understood all of this, that's when the peace came. I don't go crazy all the time when I get a BFN or when everyone announces their pregnant, I do my best to take a deep breath and be thankful for what I have. I will say it again, I'm not perfect and I do have my moments when I need to let out a good cry, we are only human and have such strong desires to carry a child.
> 
> Also, instead of praying everyday that God will give us a baby, why don't we all start speaking faith and thanking God for the babies that are on the way. God has the answer already, and I believe if you really have that desire to conceive, it's because He placed it there.
> 
> Delight yourself in the Lord, and He will give you the desires of you heart. Psalm 37:4
> How do we delight ourselves in the Lord? By doing what pleases him and putting his law in our hearts.
> Imagine what our desires would be and how God would meet them if we spent more time on the first part of Psalm 37:4 than the last part.
> 
> I hope this helps you, it sure helped me. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sarah, you are such a blessing! :hugs: What a wonderful testimony about trust God and waiting on Him and His timing. The peace the passes all understand is such a gift from God. I am so grateful you started this page for fellowship, it is always so uplifting and encouraging. :hugs:
> 
> What are you and your hubby doing for date night tonight? Going anywhere good for supper?Click to expand...

Aww, thank you Hun! It's crazy, sometimes I feel like i shouldn't post things, not knowing how people will take it, but I know it's the enemy that doesn't want me to share. My mom told me last night, that since I'm the one that has been going through this for years, I need to share how I feel and that I had and have the feelings of dissapointment, sadness and sometimes even anger. All in all, I'm thankful that God is using this to make me better person. 

We are going to Outback Steakhouse, yummy to my tummy!


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Sarah - You and your mother are beautiful! Thank you for sharing! I definitely had a breakthrough this year when I began to thank God for what I DO have rather than falling to pieces about negative tests. I still have the occasional meltdown, but I'm better than I used to be. The enemy comes to steal, kill, and destroy, but he will not steal my joy, he will not kill my hope, and he will not destroy my spirit! No matter what happens with ttc, I have a spirit of thanksgiving and praise because God is so good to me in every aspect of my life!

You are very sweet, thank you! She is a mighty woman of God and I'm super blessed to have her in my life.

Amen! In total agreement with what you said.


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> BTW, you are gorgeous Sarah. Your outside definitely matched your inside and I can see why your husband married you. :)

You are too kind :flower:
I just want to reflect Jesus and show His love to everyone!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Random question: What do you ladies think of Veggietales?

Haha, that came out of nowhere...lol!

I think it's a cute show to watch, but more importantly they have a great message. Tay enjoyed them when she was a little girl, she especially liked the silly songs. Now a days there really isn't anything good on tv for children to watch :nope:


----------



## ipen44

Hi All,
I am new here. Thanks for all of your posts--very refreshing. I logged in a week ago on another thread and was a little taken a back at how obsessive this can become. It happens to all of us and nice to keep things in prospective.

I have been TTC for 18 months and just now seeking fertility treatment. I would like to encourage you all by sharing my sister's story. My older sister was infertile for 18 years. She adopted two children and had completed her family. Last year about this time she began to feel ill and she was PREGNANT. This was a true act of God and she had no intention of getting pregnant. We are not enjoying that beautiful little miracle baby :baby: so much. God is good and I know we will all see his goodness in his time.

Amy


----------



## Godsjewel

SKP said:


> My fav, i grew up with them, and i have the whole collection, stil buying them, i want my kids to watch veggie tales too, there is so much values and lessons in them. Better then the junk thats on tv now adays

I totally agree :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

ipen44 said:


> Hi All,
> I am new here. Thanks for all of your posts--very refreshing. I logged in a week ago on another thread and was a little taken a back at how obsessive this can become. It happens to all of us and nice to keep things in prospective.
> 
> I have been TTC for 18 months and just now seeking fertility treatment. I would like to encourage you all by sharing my sister's story. My older sister was infertile for 18 years. She adopted two children and had completed her family. Last year about this time she began to feel ill and she was PREGNANT. This was a true act of God and she had no intention of getting pregnant. We are not enjoying that beautiful little miracle baby :baby: so much. God is good and I know we will all see his goodness in his time.
> 
> Amy

Welcome Amy! :hugs: I'm so glad you joined us.

What a miracle! Thank you Jesus :happydance:

I'm looking forward to reading more post from you.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> SKP said:
> 
> 
> My fav, i grew up with them, and i have the whole collection, stil buying them, i want my kids to watch veggie tales too, there is so much values and lessons in them. Better then the junk thats on tv now adays
> 
> I totally agree :thumbup:Click to expand...

Me too! I started watching them when I was younger, and then proceeded to buy them for my younger brothers, nieces and nephews! They love it :)


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

So I expected :af: on Thursday and instead on Friday I got the VERY LIGHT dark bleeding that I explained in a future post. I tested tonight and it's :bfn:...but ladies- can you ever just "feel pregnant?" I do. I've been nauseous, camping, tired and sore breasts. I'm stressing out, but perhaps it's early. My progesterone levels have been extremely low the past 3 months and I've read that causes your tests to be :bfn:. What do y'all think? Can I still hope? :dust:


----------



## SKP

The is so many new ones cant keep up with them, and usually i see them at walmart for like 5 to 10 dollars, i find 25 to 30 at a christian store too expesnsive for a 30 to 45 min show.


----------



## QueenKingfish

Sarah & Becky  Sometimes I think God has a good laugh about my lack of patience and thats why he blesses me with having His answer after taking things into my own hands  or modern medicines :haha:

Kim  Thanks for the welcome! And on the Veggie Tales subject? I totally have Silly Songs with Larry on my ipod. DH always laughs at me when they shuffle up on a road trip. They came out when I was almost out of HS and he had already graduated, so I introduced him to them. There is absolutely nothing better than having a niece nephew or nanny charge pick that over the other brain-rotting stuff. 

Looney  What a wonderful prophecy! Congrats!

Amy  Welcome! We can be newbies together. :hi:


----------



## BRK06

Ok...um...I feel REALLY silly for bringing this up, but as it was weighing heavy on my heart, I wanted to address it. 
Someone asked me earlier (none of you ladies!) why I felt the need to try and "one-up" the stories on here, esp the ones similar to mine. :(
I promise with all my heart that is not my intention and I apologize if you ladies thought the same! Sometimes I get a little too excited when I find people that I can relate to with something because they've " been there, done that" as well. I became slightly disappointed in going to my last church after a time when I found out a lot of the ladies were talking poorly about many people in the congregation and then the Pastor's wife announced her divorce due to the pastor having a mistress :dohh: This was several years ago. Since then, we've gone to services on the base or had home church. 
I was very happy God led me to this group and since I've gotten to know you all a little more, I feel even more joy; you ladies are such an inspiration and comfort and I feel very blessed to know every one of you!

Lamentations 3:22-24
Through the LORDs mercies we are not consumed, Because His compassions fail not. They are new every morning; Great is Your faithfulness. The LORD is my portion, says my soul,  Therefore I hope in Him!


----------



## BRK06

Welcome Amy! Thank you for sharing your sister's amazing story and congrats on becoming an Aunt! :) 

Luvwrthwatng4- not to give false hope, but many women have 1st trimester bleeding and go on to deliver healthy babies! Maybe the tests just aren't picking up your HCG levels yet. Have you had any more bleeding? Just pray and wait for now, sis! :hugs: 

Meri-I'm glad I'm not alone with the song thing! My hubby likes to laugh about it, but then I hear him singing the cheeseburger song later :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Ok...um...I feel REALLY silly for bringing this up, but as it was weighing heavy on my heart, I wanted to address it.
> Someone asked me earlier (none of you ladies!) why I felt the need to try and "one-up" the stories on here, esp the ones similar to mine. :(
> I promise with all my heart that is not my intention and I apologize if you ladies thought the same! Sometimes I get a little too excited when I find people that I can relate to with something because they've " been there, done that" as well. I became slightly disappointed in going to my last church after a time when I found out a lot of the ladies were talking poorly about many people in the congregation and then the Pastor's wife announced her divorce due to the pastor having a mistress :dohh: This was several years ago. Since then, we've gone to services on the base or had home church.
> I was very happy God led me to this group and since I've gotten to know you all a little more, I feel even more joy; you ladies are such an inspiration and comfort and I feel very blessed to know every one of you!
> 
> Lamentations 3:22-24
> Through the LORDs mercies we are not consumed, Because His compassions fail not. They are new every morning; Great is Your faithfulness. The LORD is my portion, says my soul,  Therefore I hope in Him!

Wow! I doubt anyone feels that way hun. I love all your posts and look forward everyday to hearing from you. We are blessed to have you with us and I'm so sorry you felt that way.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BRK06

I appreciate that. You guys have been great, just wanted to make sure I hadn't offended anyone else like that.
Did we ever decide what day to do looneycarter's devotional/ bible study day?


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> I appreciate that. You guys have been great, just wanted to make sure I hadn't offended anyone else like that.
> Did we ever decide what day to do looneycarter's devotional/ bible study day?

How about Wednesday? Seems like a good day since it gets us through the second half of the work week :winkwink:

Just curious...what time is it in Hawaii? It's currently 7:40 in Cali


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/U1viV.jpg

Isn't that the truth!


----------



## BRK06

I believe I'm 2hrs earlier...it is 6:07pm here

Wednesday sounds perfect!!
I started reading Hannah's Hope. I like it so far!!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> I believe I'm 2hrs earlier...it is 6:07pm here
> 
> Wednesday sounds perfect!!
> I started reading Hannah's Hope. I like it so far!!

Awesome! 

I will start it off this Wednesday, and then maybe we can get a list of ladies that would like to participate so we can switch off?

I will make an official announcement tomorrow and then put together a schedule so everyone knows what day they are posting. How does that sound sis?

Also, I was thinking maybe we can set aside time each day that we can go before the Lord in prayer for each other. We don't have to log on to pray, just where ever your at, in your car, making dinner, getting the cat out of the crockpot box...lol..we can bow our heads and pray and know that no matter if your in Hawaii, California or Washington, we are all praying at the same time. Just like Matthew 18:20 says, "For where 2 or 3 are gathered in my name, there I am in the midst of them." Even though we aren't physically together praying, we are spiritually joined together in prayer. Let me know your thoughts on this.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> I believe I'm 2hrs earlier...it is 6:07pm here
> 
> Wednesday sounds perfect!!
> I started reading Hannah's Hope. I like it so far!!
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> I will start it off this Wednesday, and then maybe we can get a list of ladies that would like to participate so we can switch off?
> 
> I will make an official announcement tomorrow and then put together a schedule so everyone knows what day they are posting. How does that sound sis?
> 
> Also, I was thinking maybe we can set aside time each day that we can go before the Lord in prayer for each other. We don't have to log on to pray, just where ever your at, in your car, making dinner, getting the cat out of the crockpot box...lol..we can bow our heads and pray and know that no matter if your in Hawaii, California or Washington, we are all praying at the same time. Just like Matthew 18:20 says, "For where 2 or 3 are gathered in my name, there I am in the midst of them." Even though we aren't physically together praying, we are spiritually joined together in prayer. Let me know your thoughts on this.Click to expand...

Perfect! Sign me up! :thumbup:

I think that the group prayer time is a wonderful idea!! Since you started the thread we could go off your time zone? Unless there is anyone further east than Chiles (SC) or west than myself, we are all within a 5 hr difference.

What do you think? I'll make sure Bubba is out of the crockpot box before the time we pick :haha:


----------



## QueenKingfish

Ok, so I'm really trying to not psyche myself out and just pray for God to GRANT me patience (not teach - boy did he TEACH me that last time...), but if :witch: gets me this month and this is just how bad my PMS is going to be from now until I am "harboring a fugitive", I may scream. 

I'm pretty proud of myself for waiting to POAS thus far, but I'm only 11 DPO today if I counted correctly. I am SUPER moody today, almost Jekyll & Hyde moody and I'm super gassy (but the gassy thing happens during AF's visit, so I'm not counting that as a symptom), My hips hurt, my nose is RAW from blowing it so much and I almost took a nap in the passenger seat of the car (while the car was parked in our garage) when we got home from church/lunch/shopping. I just wish I knew my body's signals as well as I had gotten to know them when I had my goalie (iud).


----------



## JessaLynn10

Hi everyone! I'm new to BnB (this is my 1st post) but I love reading all the encouraging posts :) it's keeping me occupied & positive during the TTW lol :)


----------



## Heather11

Good morning ladies!! So early here and time for work! Today is officially the beginning of the second week of my two week wait. This is the hard part because I am itching to start testing!!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

QueenKingfish said:


> Ok, so I'm really trying to not psyche myself out and just pray for God to GRANT me patience (not teach - boy did he TEACH me that last time...), but if :witch: gets me this month and this is just how bad my PMS is going to be from now until I am "harboring a fugitive", I may scream.
> 
> I'm pretty proud of myself for waiting to POAS thus far, but I'm only 11 DPO today if I counted correctly. I am SUPER moody today, almost Jekyll & Hyde moody and I'm super gassy (but the gassy thing happens during AF's visit, so I'm not counting that as a symptom), My hips hurt, my nose is RAW from blowing it so much and I almost took a nap in the passenger seat of the car (while the car was parked in our garage) when we got home from church/lunch/shopping. I just wish I knew my body's signals as well as I had gotten to know them when I had my goalie (iud).


Stay positive and do your best to relax and trust in God during these next couple of days. 

Unfortunatley, we will just have to wait and see what happens. Praying this time goes by fast for you. :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Good morning ladies!! So early here and time for work! Today is officially the beginning of the second week of my two week wait. This is the hard part because I am itching to start testing!!!!

Hi sis! Are you feeling anything different this time around?


----------



## Godsjewel

JessaLynn10 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to BnB (this is my 1st post) but I love reading all the encouraging posts :) it's keeping me occupied & positive during the TTW lol :)

Hi Jessa! Welcome :hugs: I'm so glad you decided to bless us with your 1st post :flower:

These ladies are such a blessing in my life and I know they will bless you as much as they do me.

We would love to know a little bit about you if you don't mind sharing.

Looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Godsjewel

Good morning! :flower:

Devotional

Thanks to LooneyCarter&#8217;s suggestion, we would like to start doing a devotional every Wednesday and would love to have everyone join in and have a chance to share one. If you&#8217;re interested in posting one, please let me know and I will set up a schedule with everyone&#8217;s name and the day they will be posting.

Prayer

I thought it would be a wonderful idea to set a time aside each day to say a prayer for our fellow TTC ladies, and for the ladies that have been blessed with a BFP. 

Here are the time schedules for each area, this will allow us to come in prayer at the same time.

Hawaii 2pm
Pacific Time 4pm
Mountain Time 5pm
Central Time 6pm
Eastern Time 7pm

Therefore confess your sins to each other and pray for each other so that you may be healed. The prayer of a righteous person is powerful and effective. James 5:16

And whatever you ask for in prayer, having faith and [really] believing, you will receive. Matthew 21:22

This is the confidence we have in approaching God: that if we ask anything according to his will, he hears us. 15 And if we know that he hears us&#8212;whatever we ask&#8212;we know that we have what we asked of him. 1 John 5:14-15

For where two or three have gathered together in My name, I am there in their midst. Matthew 18:20

Now all glory to God, who is able, through his mighty power at work within us, to accomplish infinitely more than we might ask or think. Ephesians 3:20

Let me know if you have any questions.

Blessings to you all :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Grab your :coffee:, sit back, relax and enjoy :book:

Waiting teaches us to rest in the Lord.

Psalm 37 has so many wonderful verses that are very encouraging. Like verse 7: "Be still in the presence of the Lord, and wait patiently for him to act. Don't worry about evil people who prosper or fret about their wicked schemes." Many times we can get so restless when we are waiting for something. If you're like me and try to plan everything, then it can extremely frustrating when waiting messes up your plans! And can be disheartening when you see other women get pregnant around you, especially those who aren't married and don't even want a baby. 

The devil will send fleeting thoughts your way like "Why is it that I'm serving God and can't get pregnant while so many teenagers and people who aren't serving God are having babies!" Sometimes it seems that people who aren't doing things God's way are better off, but in the end they are not and we need to reject these negative thoughts. The only thing you can control is yourself and what you focus on and think about. The verse tells us to be still in God and wait patiently. It doesn't tell us to worry and make things happen on our own. 

What a wonderful thing to rest in God and be at peace knowing He is working on our behalf, even though we can't see it yet. When we are able to do this, it gives us a lifelong peace that can't be taken away.

When we rest in God and trust Him to take care of us, then we stop "trying" to make things happen on our own. Occasionally, a woman tries so hard to conceive a baby but when she finally stops trying, she becomes pregnant! I've seen this happen numerous times with couples who have decided to adopt. When you try so hard in your own strength, your body recognizes the strain and stress and it makes it even harder to conceive! God made our bodies work the way they do so we should really follow his instruction manual (the Bible)!

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Good morning ladies! Nice little 30 minute break at work :coffee:. We have a prayer request box at church and yesterday I requested prayer for myself and "all my BnB friends that are trying to conceive". I know whoever reads it and prays for us will be wondering 'what is BnB?' lol.


----------



## emr11

I am so glad to see a Christian thread on here! My DH and I have been TTC for a year now. I have been to the doctor and had all the testing done they suggest and she told me everything looked good and there isn't any reason I cant concieve. I find myself getting so caught up and frustrated that it has been taking so long. I used to go to church all the time, and have kind of gotten away from it( sadly I work on Sundays so I do not have much of the oppertunity to go :( ). However one of my resolutions was to start getting back into Church and getting even closer to God. But I have been having a rough time with this TTC b/c a lot of my friends have babies, and my best friend just found out last night she was expecting #2! I am so beyond happy for her, however I cant help but feeling kind of jealous :/ and I hate that feeling. Anywho I'd love to join!!! And I will keep you all in my prayers!


----------



## BRK06

Good morning to all of my wonderful sisters!! 

Thank you Sarah for your morning inspiration! Sign me up for the next open spot for our wednesday devotional!!

Welcome Jessa!! I'm so glad you've joined us, and I can't wait to hear more about you!

Meri- I couldn't help but giggle at the " harboring a fugitive" thing :laugh2: I've learned to be careful about praying for patience... Our Father has a GREAT sense of humor! :haha: Hang in there!!

Rozaria-Thanks for the prayer request! I can just imagine the confused look! :laugh2:

Heather-Just a few more days! We're over halfway there! I've been fighting the urge to start testing too :haha:

I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot this cycle, especially since I've been sick, but I can't really ignore the AF style cramps, really sore and hard "girls", nausea and the fact that I have been exhausted!!! Could just be PMS and the back end of the bronchitis :shrug: Either way, I'm waiting patiently on the Lord! :)

I hope everyone has a blessed day!!


----------



## Godsjewel

emr11 said:


> I am so glad to see a Christian thread on here! My DH and I have been TTC for a year now. I have been to the doctor and had all the testing done they suggest and she told me everything looked good and there isn't any reason I cant concieve. I find myself getting so caught up and frustrated that it has been taking so long. I used to go to church all the time, and have kind of gotten away from it( sadly I work on Sundays so I do not have much of the oppertunity to go :( ). However one of my resolutions was to start getting back into Church and getting even closer to God. But I have been having a rough time with this TTC b/c a lot of my friends have babies, and my best friend just found out last night she was expecting #2! I am so beyond happy for her, however I cant help but feeling kind of jealous :/ and I hate that feeling. Anywho I'd love to join!!! And I will keep you all in my prayers!

Welcome hun! :hugs: I'm so glad you joined us.

God's timing is perfect and when the day arrives when you see a BFP, you will know it's a blessing from our heavenly father.

I know what you mean, my best friend didn't want any more children and she got pregnant while on birth control. We will never understand the 'why', but we can learn during these times to put our complete faith and trust in God.

looking forward to hearing more from you, please feel free to share a little bit about yourself.


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Good morning to all of my wonderful sisters!!
> 
> Thank you Sarah for your morning inspiration! Sign me up for the next open spot for our wednesday devotional!!
> 
> Welcome Jessa!! I'm so glad you've joined us, and I can't wait to hear more about you!
> 
> Meri- I couldn't help but giggle at the " harboring a fugitive" thing :laugh2: I've learned to be careful about praying for patience... Our Father has a GREAT sense of humor! :haha: Hang in there!!
> 
> Rozaria-Thanks for the prayer request! I can just imagine the confused look! :laugh2:
> 
> Heather-Just a few more days! We're over halfway there! I've been fighting the urge to start testing too :haha:
> 
> I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot this cycle, especially since I've been sick, but I can't really ignore the AF style cramps, really sore and hard "girls", nausea and the fact that I have been exhausted!!! Could just be PMS and the back end of the bronchitis :shrug: Either way, I'm waiting patiently on the Lord! :)
> 
> I hope everyone has a blessed day!!

I got you down dear! 

I'm sorry you're not feeling well :-(

Dear Lord, I thank you that as I'm typing this out, you have already started the healing process in Kim's body. Comfort her during this wait and continue to bring the joy and peace like only you can. In your precious name I pray, AMEN!


----------



## Looneycarter

Godsjewel said:


> Good morning! :flower:
> 
> Devotional
> 
> Thanks to LooneyCarters suggestion, we would like to start doing a devotional every Wednesday and would love to have everyone join in and have a chance to share one. If youre interested in posting one, please let me know and I will set up a schedule with everyones name and the day they will be posting.
> 
> Prayer
> 
> I thought it would be a wonderful idea to set a time aside each day to say a prayer for our fellow TTC ladies, and for the ladies that have been blessed with a BFP.
> 
> Here are the time schedules for each area, this will allow us to come in prayer at the same time.
> 
> Hawaii 2pm
> Pacific Time 4pm
> Mountain Time 5pm
> Central Time 6pm
> Eastern Time 7pm
> 
> Therefore confess your sins to each other and pray for each other so that you may be healed. The prayer of a righteous person is powerful and effective. James 5:16
> 
> And whatever you ask for in prayer, having faith and [really] believing, you will receive. Matthew 21:22
> 
> This is the confidence we have in approaching God: that if we ask anything according to his will, he hears us. 15 And if we know that he hears uswhatever we askwe know that we have what we asked of him. 1 John 5:14-15
> 
> For where two or three have gathered together in My name, I am there in their midst. Matthew 18:20
> 
> Now all glory to God, who is able, through his mighty power at work within us, to accomplish infinitely more than we might ask or think. Ephesians 3:20
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Blessings to you all :hugs:

I would love to have a day for devotion...this is really awesome...I'm so happy we can serve God from miles away to make sure he hear and receive our prayers


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi ladies, first off, congrats to looney on your BFP ( thats so exciting :happydance: ) For me AF is due today and no sign of her yet but its still early. Also my bbs hurt and the bottom and sides, a little nauseous, tired, and been crampy on and off since 7dpo. But honestly have complete peace about whatever happens.

I would love to do a devotion but my schedule is so crazy i dont get to come on here regularly enough to do that :cry: But I will defiantly be reading them and praying at 4 pm. 

I know i havent post much but i have read all the post and you ladies are such an inspiration. Alot of you have been through so much and its refreshing to see that you are still keeping your faith in the Lord.

Also if you could keep my sister in your prayers. She has wanted a baby since she got married three years ago, but her and her husband were gonna wait a year or so that way they could be more finically stable for a baby. But then a year and a half ago he got diagnosed (at 21) with testicular cancer. So they had to remove one of the "boys", and then remove his thyroids. But during the last surgery they nicked a nerve (they were told this could happen) but that meant that his sperm would cycle back through his body and not come out, so they wouldnt be able to have kids. Well last month my sister told me that they found away to make stuff come out. And she told me on friday that she was a week late, that her lower back was killing her, she was getting light headed, and an upset stomach. But she was too scared to test. Sorry if some of this is tmi and that its kinda long. But if you guys could pray for her to have the strength to test and to accept God's will either way.That would be a blessing.


----------



## Mattsgirl

I was reading my devotional and came acrossed this and just waned to share.

Luke 11:9-10 "And i say unto you, Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you. For every one that asketh, receiveth; and he that seeketh, findeth; and to him that knocketh it shall be opened.

This is a very common verse, theres even a song with these exact words. But it is one of my favorites. It's so comforting to know that we serve a God that all we have to do is ask and he will give us want He knows to be the best for our lives. It may not be in the way that we wanted it but the Lord knows what is going to give us a full and happy life better than we do. And to get it all we have to do is put faith in the Creator and He will give it to us.

I'm so thankful to serve a Mighty and All knowing God!


----------



## Godsjewel

Looneycarter said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Good morning! :flower:
> 
> Devotional
> 
> Thanks to LooneyCarters suggestion, we would like to start doing a devotional every Wednesday and would love to have everyone join in and have a chance to share one. If youre interested in posting one, please let me know and I will set up a schedule with everyones name and the day they will be posting.
> 
> Prayer
> 
> I thought it would be a wonderful idea to set a time aside each day to say a prayer for our fellow TTC ladies, and for the ladies that have been blessed with a BFP.
> 
> Here are the time schedules for each area, this will allow us to come in prayer at the same time.
> 
> Hawaii 2pm
> Pacific Time 4pm
> Mountain Time 5pm
> Central Time 6pm
> Eastern Time 7pm
> 
> Therefore confess your sins to each other and pray for each other so that you may be healed. The prayer of a righteous person is powerful and effective. James 5:16
> 
> And whatever you ask for in prayer, having faith and [really] believing, you will receive. Matthew 21:22
> 
> This is the confidence we have in approaching God: that if we ask anything according to his will, he hears us. 15 And if we know that he hears uswhatever we askwe know that we have what we asked of him. 1 John 5:14-15
> 
> For where two or three have gathered together in My name, I am there in their midst. Matthew 18:20
> 
> Now all glory to God, who is able, through his mighty power at work within us, to accomplish infinitely more than we might ask or think. Ephesians 3:20
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Blessings to you all :hugs:
> 
> I would love to have a day for devotion...this is really awesome...I'm so happy we can serve God from miles away to make sure he hear and receive our prayersClick to expand...

Hey sis! can I put you on the list for posting one of the devotions?


----------



## Looneycarter

yes you can!


----------



## Godsjewel

Mattsgirl said:


> Hi ladies, first off, congrats to looney on your BFP ( thats so exciting :happydance: ) For me AF is due today and no sign of her yet but its still early. Also my bbs hurt and the bottom and sides, a little nauseous, tired, and been crampy on and off since 7dpo. But honestly have complete peace about whatever happens.
> 
> I would love to do a devotion but my schedule is so crazy i dont get to come on here regularly enough to do that :cry: But I will defiantly be reading them and praying at 4 pm.
> 
> I know i havent post much but i have read all the post and you ladies are such an inspiration. Alot of you have been through so much and its refreshing to see that you are still keeping your faith in the Lord.
> 
> Also if you could keep my sister in your prayers. She has wanted a baby since she got married three years ago, but her and her husband were gonna wait a year or so that way they could be more finically stable for a baby. But then a year and a half ago he got diagnosed (at 21) with testicular cancer. So they had to remove one of the "boys", and then remove his thyroids. But during the last surgery they nicked a nerve (they were told this could happen) but that meant that his sperm would cycle back through his body and not come out, so they wouldnt be able to have kids. Well last month my sister told me that they found away to make stuff come out. And she told me on friday that she was a week late, that her lower back was killing her, she was getting light headed, and an upset stomach. But she was too scared to test. Sorry if some of this is tmi and that its kinda long. But if you guys could pray for her to have the strength to test and to accept God's will either way.That would be a blessing.

Hi dear! So glad you are still stopping by and reading all the great material.

Your symptoms sound promising, but we will have to wait and see. I'm so glad you are at peace, God is so good at giving us peace and comfort in the times we need it the most.

I will definitely bring your sis and her hubby up to the Lord in prayer. Remember, nothing is impossible with God :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> I believe I'm 2hrs earlier...it is 6:07pm here
> 
> Wednesday sounds perfect!!
> I started reading Hannah's Hope. I like it so far!!
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> I will start it off this Wednesday, and then maybe we can get a list of ladies that would like to participate so we can switch off?
> 
> I will make an official announcement tomorrow and then put together a schedule so everyone knows what day they are posting. How does that sound sis?
> 
> Also, I was thinking maybe we can set aside time each day that we can go before the Lord in prayer for each other. We don't have to log on to pray, just where ever your at, in your car, making dinner, getting the cat out of the crockpot box...lol..we can bow our heads and pray and know that no matter if your in Hawaii, California or Washington, we are all praying at the same time. Just like Matthew 18:20 says, "For where 2 or 3 are gathered in my name, there I am in the midst of them." Even though we aren't physically together praying, we are spiritually joined together in prayer. Let me know your thoughts on this.Click to expand...

Sounds like a wonderful idea to me!


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Good morning to all of my wonderful sisters!!
> 
> Thank you Sarah for your morning inspiration! Sign me up for the next open spot for our wednesday devotional!!
> 
> Welcome Jessa!! I'm so glad you've joined us, and I can't wait to hear more about you!
> 
> Meri- I couldn't help but giggle at the " harboring a fugitive" thing :laugh2: I've learned to be careful about praying for patience... Our Father has a GREAT sense of humor! :haha: Hang in there!!
> 
> Rozaria-Thanks for the prayer request! I can just imagine the confused look! :laugh2:
> 
> Heather-Just a few more days! We're over halfway there! I've been fighting the urge to start testing too :haha:
> 
> I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot this cycle, especially since I've been sick, but I can't really ignore the AF style cramps, really sore and hard "girls", nausea and the fact that I have been exhausted!!! Could just be PMS and the back end of the bronchitis :shrug: Either way, I'm waiting patiently on the Lord! :)
> 
> I hope everyone has a blessed day!!

Are we still testing on Wednesday?!?!?!? I have been a little crampy as well, but something weird for me the last two days I have been super flushed and my cheeks are red and hot. Even if I am sitting around doing nothing hmmmm :shrug:


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning to all of my wonderful sisters!!
> 
> Thank you Sarah for your morning inspiration! Sign me up for the next open spot for our wednesday devotional!!
> 
> Welcome Jessa!! I'm so glad you've joined us, and I can't wait to hear more about you!
> 
> Meri- I couldn't help but giggle at the " harboring a fugitive" thing :laugh2: I've learned to be careful about praying for patience... Our Father has a GREAT sense of humor! :haha: Hang in there!!
> 
> Rozaria-Thanks for the prayer request! I can just imagine the confused look! :laugh2:
> 
> Heather-Just a few more days! We're over halfway there! I've been fighting the urge to start testing too :haha:
> 
> I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot this cycle, especially since I've been sick, but I can't really ignore the AF style cramps, really sore and hard "girls", nausea and the fact that I have been exhausted!!! Could just be PMS and the back end of the bronchitis :shrug: Either way, I'm waiting patiently on the Lord! :)
> 
> I hope everyone has a blessed day!!
> 
> Are we still testing on Wednesday?!?!?!? I have been a little crampy as well, but something weird for me the last two days I have been super flushed and my cheeks are red and hot. Even if I am sitting around doing nothing hmmmm :shrug:Click to expand...

Of course! :)


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning to all of my wonderful sisters!!
> 
> Thank you Sarah for your morning inspiration! Sign me up for the next open spot for our wednesday devotional!!
> 
> Welcome Jessa!! I'm so glad you've joined us, and I can't wait to hear more about you!
> 
> Meri- I couldn't help but giggle at the " harboring a fugitive" thing :laugh2: I've learned to be careful about praying for patience... Our Father has a GREAT sense of humor! :haha: Hang in there!!
> 
> Rozaria-Thanks for the prayer request! I can just imagine the confused look! :laugh2:
> 
> Heather-Just a few more days! We're over halfway there! I've been fighting the urge to start testing too :haha:
> 
> I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot this cycle, especially since I've been sick, but I can't really ignore the AF style cramps, really sore and hard "girls", nausea and the fact that I have been exhausted!!! Could just be PMS and the back end of the bronchitis :shrug: Either way, I'm waiting patiently on the Lord! :)
> 
> I hope everyone has a blessed day!!
> 
> Are we still testing on Wednesday?!?!?!? I have been a little crampy as well, but something weird for me the last two days I have been super flushed and my cheeks are red and hot. Even if I am sitting around doing nothing hmmmm :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! :)Click to expand...

You girls are too cute!


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning to all of my wonderful sisters!!
> 
> Thank you Sarah for your morning inspiration! Sign me up for the next open spot for our wednesday devotional!!
> 
> Welcome Jessa!! I'm so glad you've joined us, and I can't wait to hear more about you!
> 
> Meri- I couldn't help but giggle at the " harboring a fugitive" thing :laugh2: I've learned to be careful about praying for patience... Our Father has a GREAT sense of humor! :haha: Hang in there!!
> 
> Rozaria-Thanks for the prayer request! I can just imagine the confused look! :laugh2:
> 
> Heather-Just a few more days! We're over halfway there! I've been fighting the urge to start testing too :haha:
> 
> I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot this cycle, especially since I've been sick, but I can't really ignore the AF style cramps, really sore and hard "girls", nausea and the fact that I have been exhausted!!! Could just be PMS and the back end of the bronchitis :shrug: Either way, I'm waiting patiently on the Lord! :)
> 
> I hope everyone has a blessed day!!
> 
> Are we still testing on Wednesday?!?!?!? I have been a little crampy as well, but something weird for me the last two days I have been super flushed and my cheeks are red and hot. Even if I am sitting around doing nothing hmmmm :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! :)Click to expand...

Eeeeek I can't wait!!! What time zone are you in again?!


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning to all of my wonderful sisters!!
> 
> Thank you Sarah for your morning inspiration! Sign me up for the next open spot for our wednesday devotional!!
> 
> Welcome Jessa!! I'm so glad you've joined us, and I can't wait to hear more about you!
> 
> Meri- I couldn't help but giggle at the " harboring a fugitive" thing :laugh2: I've learned to be careful about praying for patience... Our Father has a GREAT sense of humor! :haha: Hang in there!!
> 
> Rozaria-Thanks for the prayer request! I can just imagine the confused look! :laugh2:
> 
> Heather-Just a few more days! We're over halfway there! I've been fighting the urge to start testing too :haha:
> 
> I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot this cycle, especially since I've been sick, but I can't really ignore the AF style cramps, really sore and hard "girls", nausea and the fact that I have been exhausted!!! Could just be PMS and the back end of the bronchitis :shrug: Either way, I'm waiting patiently on the Lord! :)
> 
> I hope everyone has a blessed day!!
> 
> Are we still testing on Wednesday?!?!?!? I have been a little crampy as well, but something weird for me the last two days I have been super flushed and my cheeks are red and hot. Even if I am sitting around doing nothing hmmmm :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Eeeeek I can't wait!!! What time zone are you in again?!Click to expand...

If you are in Connecticut, I am 5 hrs behind you...apparently Hawaii doesn't do daylight savings time? 

Should we try to test at the same time? The chances are great that I would be awake to test the same time you are! :haha:


----------



## BRK06

Also, I have (re)discovered that our dear Elize is from South Africa! So if she is there at the moment, she is about 12 hrs ahead of my time!


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning to all of my wonderful sisters!!
> 
> Thank you Sarah for your morning inspiration! Sign me up for the next open spot for our wednesday devotional!!
> 
> Welcome Jessa!! I'm so glad you've joined us, and I can't wait to hear more about you!
> 
> Meri- I couldn't help but giggle at the " harboring a fugitive" thing :laugh2: I've learned to be careful about praying for patience... Our Father has a GREAT sense of humor! :haha: Hang in there!!
> 
> Rozaria-Thanks for the prayer request! I can just imagine the confused look! :laugh2:
> 
> Heather-Just a few more days! We're over halfway there! I've been fighting the urge to start testing too :haha:
> 
> I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot this cycle, especially since I've been sick, but I can't really ignore the AF style cramps, really sore and hard "girls", nausea and the fact that I have been exhausted!!! Could just be PMS and the back end of the bronchitis :shrug: Either way, I'm waiting patiently on the Lord! :)
> 
> I hope everyone has a blessed day!!
> 
> Are we still testing on Wednesday?!?!?!? I have been a little crampy as well, but something weird for me the last two days I have been super flushed and my cheeks are red and hot. Even if I am sitting around doing nothing hmmmm :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Eeeeek I can't wait!!! What time zone are you in again?!Click to expand...
> 
> If you are in Connecticut, I am 5 hrs behind you...apparently Hawaii doesn't do daylight savings time?
> 
> Should we try to test at the same time? The chances are great that I would be awake to test the same time you are! :haha:Click to expand...

Hmm we could but given I will only be 10 DPO FMU night be best for me. but then again I could always just test again the next day! We can do it at the same time


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

So I went to the doctor today. They did blood work and told me they would let me know tomorrow. My doctor was in high hopes that by the sound of my symptoms I could possibly be preggo. She was questioning my really high heart rate and that I never have that..is that also assign of pregnancy? I'll know more tomorrow hopefully....still:bfn:


----------



## BRK06

Amazing Grace, how sweet the sound that saved a wretch like me! I once was lost, but now am found; was blind but now I see!

Thank you Lord!


----------



## BRK06

Good point Heather! The original plan of just "same day" is probably best! I'll just haunt the thread all day to see what you find out! :ninja:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Good point Heather! The original plan of just "same day" is probably best! I'll just haunt the thread all day to see what you find out! :ninja:

Hahaha! Ninja


----------



## BRK06

Praying for you luvwrthwatng4!! I was hoping you'd be on here to update today! I see that God has given us yet another opportunity to learn/practice patience, and I'm excited to find out what you learn tomorrow! 
Until then, I shall distract you with this photo of my blind bear I just made......

https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/3969a519.jpg

.....is it working???? :D


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Good point Heather! The original plan of just "same day" is probably best! I'll just haunt the thread all day to see what you find out! :ninja:
> 
> Hahaha! NinjaClick to expand...

He makes me laugh!


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

BRK06 said:


> Praying for you luvwrthwatng4!! I was hoping you'd be on here to update today! I see that God has given us yet another opportunity to learn/practice patience, and I'm excited to find out what you learn tomorrow!
> Until then, I shall distract you with this photo of my blind bear I just made......
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/3969a519.jpg
> 
> .....is it working???? :D

:haha: It sure did!! I haven't laughed that hard in while---very cute bear....I'm deeply upset about the fact that it's blind. :cry: Thank you for that---honestly. I'm just trying to stay hopeful and know that God has a timeline and a plan. It would just be so nice to hear those words "you're pregnant" or see a :bfp: sometime soon!


----------



## BRK06

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Praying for you luvwrthwatng4!! I was hoping you'd be on here to update today! I see that God has given us yet another opportunity to learn/practice patience, and I'm excited to find out what you learn tomorrow!
> Until then, I shall distract you with this photo of my blind bear I just made......
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/3969a519.jpg
> 
> .....is it working???? :D
> 
> :haha: It sure did!! I haven't laughed that hard in while---very cute bear....I'm deeply upset about the fact that it's blind. :cry: Thank you for that---honestly. I'm just trying to stay hopeful and know that God has a timeline and a plan. It would just be so nice to hear those words "you're pregnant" or see a :bfp: sometime soon!Click to expand...

I know Hun :hugs: It's coming!

Yes, it is a little sad my bear is blind (I can't find safety eyes anywhere! Gotta find a craft store soon) but even though she is blind, has a wonky nose, pointy head and her appendages are all different sizes and lengths, she served a purpose today! :laugh2:

It's my first one...Practice makes perfect! :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Luvwrthwatng4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Praying for you luvwrthwatng4!! I was hoping you'd be on here to update today! I see that God has given us yet another opportunity to learn/practice patience, and I'm excited to find out what you learn tomorrow!
> Until then, I shall distract you with this photo of my blind bear I just made......
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/3969a519.jpg
> 
> .....is it working???? :D
> 
> :haha: It sure did!! I haven't laughed that hard in while---very cute bear....I'm deeply upset about the fact that it's blind. :cry: Thank you for that---honestly. I'm just trying to stay hopeful and know that God has a timeline and a plan. It would just be so nice to hear those words "you're pregnant" or see a :bfp: sometime soon!Click to expand...
> 
> I know Hun :hugs: It's coming!
> 
> Yes, it is a little sad my bear is blind (I can't find safety eyes anywhere! Gotta find a craft store soon) but even though she is blind, has a wonky nose, pointy head and her appendages are all different sizes and lengths, she served a purpose today! :laugh2:
> 
> It's my first one...Practice makes perfect! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: when can I place my order for one? I want one with eyes please :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

Question....what were you doing when it was time for prayer???

I was on the elliptical machine at the gym, burning off the cupcake I stuffed my face with before heading to the gym :dohh:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> :rofl: when can I place my order for one? I want one with eyes please :haha:

hahaha! Anytime! I figure the next one will go better since I know what to expect


----------



## beckysprayer

emr11 said:


> I am so glad to see a Christian thread on here! My DH and I have been TTC for a year now. I have been to the doctor and had all the testing done they suggest and she told me everything looked good and there isn't any reason I cant concieve. I find myself getting so caught up and frustrated that it has been taking so long. I used to go to church all the time, and have kind of gotten away from it( sadly I work on Sundays so I do not have much of the oppertunity to go :( ). However one of my resolutions was to start getting back into Church and getting even closer to God. But I have been having a rough time with this TTC b/c a lot of my friends have babies, and my best friend just found out last night she was expecting #2! I am so beyond happy for her, however I cant help but feeling kind of jealous :/ and I hate that feeling. Anywho I'd love to join!!! And I will keep you all in my prayers!

Welcome emr! :hugs: I know the getting jealous thing all too well and it is terrible. I think the guilt of feeling jealous over another person's joy is worse than the feeling of jealousy. 



BRK06 said:


> I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot this cycle, especially since I've been sick, but I can't really ignore the AF style cramps, really sore and hard "girls", nausea and the fact that I have been exhausted!!! Could just be PMS and the back end of the bronchitis :shrug: Either way, I'm waiting patiently on the Lord! :)
> 
> I hope everyone has a blessed day!!

Loving your symtoms, they sound good! Praying for you! :thumbup:



Mattsgirl said:


> Also if you could keep my sister in your prayers. She has wanted a baby since she got married three years ago, but her and her husband were gonna wait a year or so that way they could be more finically stable for a baby. But then a year and a half ago he got diagnosed (at 21) with testicular cancer. So they had to remove one of the "boys", and then remove his thyroids. But during the last surgery they nicked a nerve (they were told this could happen) but that meant that his sperm would cycle back through his body and not come out, so they wouldnt be able to have kids. Well last month my sister told me that they found away to make stuff come out. And she told me on friday that she was a week late, that her lower back was killing her, she was getting light headed, and an upset stomach. But she was too scared to test. Sorry if some of this is tmi and that its kinda long. But if you guys could pray for her to have the strength to test and to accept God's will either way.That would be a blessing.

Praying for your sister! Anything is possible with God! 



Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> So I went to the doctor today. They did blood work and told me they would let me know tomorrow. My doctor was in high hopes that by the sound of my symptoms I could possibly be preggo. She was questioning my really high heart rate and that I never have that..is that also assign of pregnancy? I'll know more tomorrow hopefully....still:bfn:

Praying for you! The doctor having high hopes must be a good sign! :happydance:



BRK06 said:


> Praying for you luvwrthwatng4!! I was hoping you'd be on here to update today! I see that God has given us yet another opportunity to learn/practice patience, and I'm excited to find out what you learn tomorrow!
> Until then, I shall distract you with this photo of my blind bear I just made......
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/3969a519.jpg
> 
> .....is it working???? :D

haha that is too cute! 



Godsjewel said:


> Question....what were you doing when it was time for prayer???
> 
> I was on the elliptical machine at the gym, burning off the cupcake I stuffed my face with before heading to the gym :dohh:

I was eating a bowl of fruit, but man that cupcake sounds delicious! I may have to go bake cookies or something.


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Good point Heather! The original plan of just "same day" is probably best! I'll just haunt the thread all day to see what you find out! :ninja:

Sounds great to me!!! Eeeeek I can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Question....what were you doing when it was time for prayer???
> 
> I was on the elliptical machine at the gym, burning off the cupcake I stuffed my face with before heading to the gym :dohh:

Cupcakes sound good...*stomach growls*

I was hanging out with the hubby chatting a little about you ladies and how he was going to try to stay awake for three days straight like the SEALS. (He didn't sleep much before work yesterday due to watching football!) That convo ended with me saying, "But you're not a SEAL!" and his reply of, "I know that. I'm a walrus!" :haha:

Edit: Said walrus is now sawing logs...or whatever it is that they do!


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Question....what were you doing when it was time for prayer???
> 
> I was on the elliptical machine at the gym, burning off the cupcake I stuffed my face with before heading to the gym :dohh:

Doh....I forgot too!!!! :shrug: I need to set a timer on my phone....my head was buried in my homework!!!


----------



## beckysprayer

I hate symptom spotting! Every month I say I am absolutely NOT going to symptom spot and then as soon as the TWW comes, I start noticing every little thing that is happening in my body. :blush:. I'm only 4dpo and "feeling cramps." 

Why do I do this to myself? Must be crazy :haha:


----------



## Looneycarter

when it was time,for prayer I was asleep next time will go well!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

I was decorating the "man cave" for the BCS National Championship game. Hubby has some friends over for the game.


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> I hate symptom spotting! Every month I say I am absolutely NOT going to symptom spot and then as soon as the TWW comes, I start noticing every little thing that is happening in my body. :blush:. I'm only 4dpo and "feeling cramps."
> 
> Why do I do this to myself? Must be crazy :haha:

Hahaha! I know what you mean sis...I try so hard and then feel a little twinge and then wake up with hot flashes....I erase the history on my computer so my hubby doesn't think I'm crazy looking up everything :wacko:


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Question....what were you doing when it was time for prayer???
> 
> I was on the elliptical machine at the gym, burning off the cupcake I stuffed my face with before heading to the gym :dohh:
> 
> Doh....I forgot too!!!! :shrug: I need to set a timer on my phone....my head was buried in my homework!!!Click to expand...

That's the only way I remember things, got to love my phone :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Looneycarter said:


> when it was time,for prayer I was asleep next time will go well!

Prayer

I thought it would be a wonderful idea to set a time aside each day to say a prayer for our fellow TTC ladies, and for the ladies that have been blessed with a BFP. 

Here are the time schedules for each area, this will allow us to come in prayer at the same time.

Hawaii 2pm
Pacific Time 4pm
Mountain Time 5pm
Central Time 6pm
Eastern Time 7pm


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> I was decorating the "man cave" for the BCS National Championship game. Hubby has some friends over for the game.

Very nice! What a sweet wife.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> I hate symptom spotting! Every month I say I am absolutely NOT going to symptom spot and then as soon as the TWW comes, I start noticing every little thing that is happening in my body. :blush:. I'm only 4dpo and "feeling cramps."
> 
> Why do I do this to myself? Must be crazy :haha:
> 
> Hahaha! I know what you mean sis...I try so hard and then feel a little twinge and then wake up with hot flashes....I erase the history on my computer so my hubby doesn't think I'm crazy looking up everything :wacko:Click to expand...

I erase the history too! Hubby calls me a google monster :haha:.


----------



## beckysprayer

SuperwomanTTC said:


> I was decorating the "man cave" for the BCS National Championship game. Hubby has some friends over for the game.

:happydance:* Roll Tide!!! *:happydance:

https://rolltidegameday.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/2424.jpg


----------



## beckysprayer

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> I hate symptom spotting! Every month I say I am absolutely NOT going to symptom spot and then as soon as the TWW comes, I start noticing every little thing that is happening in my body. :blush:. I'm only 4dpo and "feeling cramps."
> 
> Why do I do this to myself? Must be crazy :haha:
> 
> Hahaha! I know what you mean sis...I try so hard and then feel a little twinge and then wake up with hot flashes....I erase the history on my computer so my hubby doesn't think I'm crazy looking up everything :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I erase the history too! Hubby calls me a google monster :haha:.Click to expand...

I search on my phone so he is none the wise :haha: He'd have me committed if he knew!


----------



## Looneycarter

I'm going to be ready next time!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

beckysprayer said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> I was decorating the "man cave" for the BCS National Championship game. Hubby has some friends over for the game.
> 
> :happydance:* Roll Tide!!! *:happydance:
> 
> https://rolltidegameday.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/2424.jpgClick to expand...

I have to be at work at 3am, but... I have to watch the game :headspin:


----------



## Lucy529

you ladies make me smile with your stories we are all guilty of searching and then erasing so that noone knows how nutty ttc can make a person lol as me for i have my own page and hubby had his so we or better he didn't really see what i was searching for the thing we did argue about was who got the computer when as i work in the front office and at times i need it for work he had to give it up at the moment he is unemployed so he has time on his hands but he used his phone it made me sad bc it's a small screen so for christmas he got a laptop of his own 
now he has his and i have mine we make a joke that we will chat on line if we need to talk but to be honest having the two computers has not gotten in the way of us communicating which am thankful for I know that God had sent me my prince charming and he's a keeper 
brk06 love the blind bear although it is sad that it's blind when are you going to start to take orders for them so cute i hadn't realized about it pointy head and dif sized appendages but then i looked closely and it really made my day good job


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> I hate symptom spotting! Every month I say I am absolutely NOT going to symptom spot and then as soon as the TWW comes, I start noticing every little thing that is happening in my body. :blush:. I'm only 4dpo and "feeling cramps."
> 
> Why do I do this to myself? Must be crazy :haha:
> 
> Hahaha! I know what you mean sis...I try so hard and then feel a little twinge and then wake up with hot flashes....I erase the history on my computer so my hubby doesn't think I'm crazy looking up everything :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I erase the history too! Hubby calls me a google monster :haha:.Click to expand...

:rofl: google monster:haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> I was decorating the "man cave" for the BCS National Championship game. Hubby has some friends over for the game.
> 
> :happydance:* Roll Tide!!! *:happydance:
> 
> https://rolltidegameday.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/2424.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> I have to be at work at 3am, but... I have to watch the game :headspin:Click to expand...

What do you do for work Hun? I thought I started early, I start at 5.


----------



## Godsjewel

Lucy529 said:


> you ladies make me smile with your stories we are all guilty of searching and then erasing so that noone knows how nutty ttc can make a person lol as me for i have my own page and hubby had his so we or better he didn't really see what i was searching for the thing we did argue about was who got the computer when as i work in the front office and at times i need it for work he had to give it up at the moment he is unemployed so he has time on his hands but he used his phone it made me sad bc it's a small screen so for christmas he got a laptop of his own
> now he has his and i have mine we make a joke that we will chat on line if we need to talk but to be honest having the two computers has not gotten in the way of us communicating which am thankful for I know that God had sent me my prince charming and he's a keeper
> brk06 love the blind bear although it is sad that it's blind when are you going to start to take orders for them so cute i hadn't realized about it pointy head and dif sized appendages but then i looked closely and it really made my day good job

Glad to hear from you Lucy!!!

I know, with all the electronics in the house it can be a distraction and take away quality time with our Dh...we make it a point to have date nights which is really nice to reconnect :winkwink:


----------



## beckysprayer

SuperwomanTTC said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> I was decorating the "man cave" for the BCS National Championship game. Hubby has some friends over for the game.
> 
> :happydance:* Roll Tide!!! *:happydance:
> 
> https://rolltidegameday.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/2424.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> I have to be at work at 3am, but... I have to watch the game :headspin:Click to expand...

3AM?? :saywhat: That must be so hard!!


----------



## beckysprayer

Sarah your talk of cupcakes gave me a major sweet tooth and I know have cookies baking in the over. Yum yum!


----------



## BRK06

I'm touched that so many of you liked my bear! I can give mass production a try for you wonderful ladies if you'd like!


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> Sarah your talk of cupcakes gave me a major sweet tooth and I know have cookies baking in the over. Yum yum!

hahaha!!! you're too cute Becky! My niece was bored so she asked me if she could make cupcakes, of course I couldn't say no, especially since I didn't have to do it :winkwink:

I am a sugar addict, I admit it! I LOVE SUGAR!!!!!

My mom loves sweets too...when my mom was pregnant with me, she said she craved peanut m&m's... I say that's why I'm so sweet and nutty :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> I'm touched that so many of you liked my bear! I can give mass production a try for you wonderful ladies if you'd like!

yes please! Maybe I can start a clothing line for them :haha:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> Sarah your talk of cupcakes gave me a major sweet tooth and I know have cookies baking in the over. Yum yum!
> 
> hahaha!!! you're too cute Becky! My niece was bored so she asked me if she could make cupcakes, of course I couldn't say no, especially since I didn't have to do it :winkwink:
> 
> I am a sugar addict, I admit it! I LOVE SUGAR!!!!!
> 
> My mom loves sweets too...when my mom was pregnant with me, she said she craved peanut m&m's... I say that's why I'm so sweet and nutty :happydance:Click to expand...

: insert drooling smiley : 

I have a box of triple chocolate chunk brownies...we could have a party! :munch:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> I'm touched that so many of you liked my bear! I can give mass production a try for you wonderful ladies if you'd like!
> 
> yes please! Maybe I can start a clothing line for them :haha:Click to expand...

Good idea! :D Do you make clothes?


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> I'm touched that so many of you liked my bear! I can give mass production a try for you wonderful ladies if you'd like!
> 
> yes please! Maybe I can start a clothing line for them :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea! :D Do you make clothes?Click to expand...

No, but i did take a sewing class in junior high, am I hired???? Ok, I changed my mind...I will be the fashion designer.


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> Sarah your talk of cupcakes gave me a major sweet tooth and I know have cookies baking in the over. Yum yum!
> 
> hahaha!!! you're too cute Becky! My niece was bored so she asked me if she could make cupcakes, of course I couldn't say no, especially since I didn't have to do it :winkwink:
> 
> I am a sugar addict, I admit it! I LOVE SUGAR!!!!!
> 
> My mom loves sweets too...when my mom was pregnant with me, she said she craved peanut m&m's... I say that's why I'm so sweet and nutty :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> : insert drooling smiley :
> 
> I have a box of triple chocolate chunk brownies...we could have a party! :munch:Click to expand...

I'm borrowing your drooling smiley :winkwink:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> I'm touched that so many of you liked my bear! I can give mass production a try for you wonderful ladies if you'd like!
> 
> yes please! Maybe I can start a clothing line for them :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea! :D Do you make clothes?Click to expand...
> 
> No, but i did take a sewing class in junior high, am I hired???? Ok, I changed my mind...I will be the fashion designer.Click to expand...

Oh yeah! You are almost over-qualified! I'll put you on the payroll :)


----------



## Godsjewel

I can only imagine ladies checking out our thread for the first time seeing us talk about food, football and blind bears :rofl:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> I can only imagine ladies checking out our thread for the first time seeing us talk about food, football and blind bears :rofl:

Hahaha!! No kidding! They would be greatly distracted :)

I think it's great we all get along so well and can sit and cut up like this! My hubby keeps looking at me sitting here giggling...when he isn't yelling about the football game, that is!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I can only imagine ladies checking out our thread for the first time seeing us talk about food, football and blind bears :rofl:
> 
> Hahaha!! No kidding! They would be greatly distracted :)
> 
> I think it's great we all get along so well and can sit and cut up like this! My hubby keeps looking at me sitting here giggling...when he isn't yelling about the football game, that is!Click to expand...

I really wish we all lived closer to each other, it would be so nice to meet for coffee or dessert and have our devotions and talks in person. Who knows, maybe one day we will meet.


----------



## beckysprayer

I love coming into this thread, everyone is such fun! :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> I love coming into this thread, everyone is such fun! :thumbup:

Me too! Fills my heart with joy. 

Proverbs 17:22 a Joyful heart is good medicine...


----------



## Lucy529

Godsjewel said:


> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> you ladies make me smile with your stories we are all guilty of searching and then erasing so that noone knows how nutty ttc can make a person lol as me for i have my own page and hubby had his so we or better he didn't really see what i was searching for the thing we did argue about was who got the computer when as i work in the front office and at times i need it for work he had to give it up at the moment he is unemployed so he has time on his hands but he used his phone it made me sad bc it's a small screen so for christmas he got a laptop of his own
> now he has his and i have mine we make a joke that we will chat on line if we need to talk but to be honest having the two computers has not gotten in the way of us communicating which am thankful for I know that God had sent me my prince charming and he's a keeper
> brk06 love the blind bear although it is sad that it's blind when are you going to start to take orders for them so cute i hadn't realized about it pointy head and dif sized appendages but then i looked closely and it really made my day good job
> 
> Glad to hear from you Lucy!!!
> 
> I know, with all the electronics in the house it can be a distraction and take away quality time with our Dh...we make it a point to have date nights which is really nice to reconnect :winkwink:Click to expand...

i cant really have date night as i work seven nights a week but i have mornings off and occasionally we do make it a point to go out to lunch or make breakfast together when i wake early and am not to tired, but since it is only DH and i that live in the apartment we always spend time together we enjoy having our own laptops but we do enjoy and take the time to spend with each other so that is nice too


----------



## Lucy529

BRK06 said:


> I'm touched that so many of you liked my bear! I can give mass production a try for you wonderful ladies if you'd like!

i'll take 2 a pink and blue never know what God is going to bless me with so have to be prepared, just one little thing can they have eyes even if they are colored in with permanent marker lol :rofl: on a more serious note they are really cute good job maybe i need to start learning how to do something like that ? but of course have no clue :shrug: how to start or what's its called :dohh: lol


----------



## Looneycarter

hi! ladies how's the night going


----------



## Lucy529

well ladies may you all have a great night and God bless you and protect us through the night my sleeping pills kicked in and am about to fall asleep so will talk to you all tom. good night and sweet dreams


----------



## JessaLynn10

Godsjewel said:


> Hi Jessa! Welcome :hugs: I'm so glad you decided to bless us with your 1st post :flower:
> 
> These ladies are such a blessing in my life and I know they will bless you as much as they do me.
> 
> We would love to know a little bit about you if you don't mind sharing.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more from you.

Thanks! I never know where to begin w/ introductions so I guess I'll just start typing & see where I end up lol
ive been married to my DH for a year &a half. We met in Aug through a mutual friend, were engaged in Jan and married by June...we were married within a year of meeting! It was quite a whirlwind romance, especially for 2 people who swore they would 'never get married' ;) lol It's crazy to think how quick things happened but once we met there was never any doubt that God had placed us each others lives for a reason.
We have been NTNP since the summer & started actively trying since Oct. I thought it would be so easy to get preg so this journey has been a lesson in patience....I cant wait for my :BFP: ! I work with moms/moms-to-be & babies for my job which definitely tests my patience further :) lol It helps to know that Gods timing is perfect & that it will be worth the wait. :)

Im looking forward to getting to know all of you!

Anyone else during their TWW? I'm 4DPO & already am counting down the days ;)


----------



## Looneycarter

good morning ladies!! I'm on my way to the doctor to confirm pregnancy so keep me in prayer...may God bless you ladies


----------



## Godsjewel

Looneycarter said:


> good morning ladies!! I'm on my way to the doctor to confirm pregnancy so keep me in prayer...may God bless you ladies

Yay! sending many blessings your way!


----------



## Godsjewel

JessaLynn10 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jessa! Welcome :hugs: I'm so glad you decided to bless us with your 1st post :flower:
> 
> These ladies are such a blessing in my life and I know they will bless you as much as they do me.
> 
> We would love to know a little bit about you if you don't mind sharing.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more from you.
> 
> Thanks! I never know where to begin w/ introductions so I guess I'll just start typing & see where I end up lol
> ive been married to my DH for a year &a half. We met in Aug through a mutual friend, were engaged in Jan and married by June...we were married within a year of meeting! It was quite a whirlwind romance, especially for 2 people who swore they would 'never get married' ;) lol It's crazy to think how quick things happened but once we met there was never any doubt that God had placed us each others lives for a reason.
> We have been NTNP since the summer & started actively trying since Oct. I thought it would be so easy to get preg so this journey has been a lesson in patience....I cant wait for my :BFP: ! I work with moms/moms-to-be & babies for my job which definitely tests my patience further :) lol It helps to know that Gods timing is perfect & that it will be worth the wait. :)
> 
> Im looking forward to getting to know all of you!
> 
> Anyone else during their TWW? I'm 4DPO & already am counting down the days ;)Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing :flower:

Wow! that must be hard working around babies all day, but thank God He never gives us more that we can handle.

Not on my TWW, just started AF today. Praying these 2 weeks go by quickly for you. :hugs:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> I was decorating the "man cave" for the BCS National Championship game. Hubby has some friends over for the game.
> 
> :happydance:* Roll Tide!!! *:happydance:
> 
> https://rolltidegameday.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/2424.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> I have to be at work at 3am, but... I have to watch the game :headspin:Click to expand...
> 
> What do you do for work Hun? I thought I started early, I start at 5.Click to expand...

I'm a pharmacist at a hospital in DC. I work from 3am to 5pm on weekdays. I am a zombie right about now, but ROLL TIDE :happydance:!!!! I am supposed to have a break(aka nap) at 8:30, but I have to make rounds with patients because one of my coworkers isn't coming in today. Lord help me!


----------



## beckysprayer

Looneycarter said:


> good morning ladies!! I'm on my way to the doctor to confirm pregnancy so keep me in prayer...may God bless you ladies

Praying for you Looney! How exciting! :thumbup:



SuperwomanTTC said:


> I'm a pharmacist at a hospital in DC. I work from 3am to 5pm on weekdays. I am a zombie right about now, but ROLL TIDE :happydance:!!!! I am supposed to have a break(aka nap) at 8:30, but I have to make rounds with patients because one of my coworkers isn't coming in today. Lord help me!

Such an important job! :thumbup: I'm sorry you don't get your nap today. Praying you get some energy haha :sleep:

Yeah, Roll Tide! :happydance: Are you from Alabama? I'm from northeast Alabama.


----------



## beckysprayer

JessaLynn10 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jessa! Welcome :hugs: I'm so glad you decided to bless us with your 1st post :flower:
> 
> These ladies are such a blessing in my life and I know they will bless you as much as they do me.
> 
> We would love to know a little bit about you if you don't mind sharing.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more from you.
> 
> Thanks! I never know where to begin w/ introductions so I guess I'll just start typing & see where I end up lol
> ive been married to my DH for a year &a half. We met in Aug through a mutual friend, were engaged in Jan and married by June...we were married within a year of meeting! It was quite a whirlwind romance, especially for 2 people who swore they would 'never get married' ;) lol It's crazy to think how quick things happened but once we met there was never any doubt that God had placed us each others lives for a reason.
> We have been NTNP since the summer & started actively trying since Oct. I thought it would be so easy to get preg so this journey has been a lesson in patience....I cant wait for my :BFP: ! I work with moms/moms-to-be & babies for my job which definitely tests my patience further :) lol It helps to know that Gods timing is perfect & that it will be worth the wait. :)
> 
> Im looking forward to getting to know all of you!
> 
> Anyone else during their TWW? I'm 4DPO & already am counting down the days ;)Click to expand...


Hi Jessa! Welcome (did I already welcome you??). I'm on my tww too, about 4/5 dpo as well. Always the longest two weeks of the month!

This journey has been a lesson in patience for me too (I started ttc in September). I heard a preacher once say, "It's only faith you take it for a walk." I guess this is my walk to strengthen my faith in the Lord. :thumbup:


----------



## Looneycarter

they rescheduled me for friday!!


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> I was decorating the "man cave" for the BCS National Championship game. Hubby has some friends over for the game.
> 
> :happydance:* Roll Tide!!! *:happydance:
> 
> https://rolltidegameday.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/2424.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> I have to be at work at 3am, but... I have to watch the game :headspin:Click to expand...
> 
> What do you do for work Hun? I thought I started early, I start at 5.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a pharmacist at a hospital in DC. I work from 3am to 5pm on weekdays. I am a zombie right about now, but ROLL TIDE :happydance:!!!! I am supposed to have a break(aka nap) at 8:30, but I have to make rounds with patients because one of my coworkers isn't coming in today. Lord help me!Click to expand...

Wow! you go girl :happydance:

It's funny because my husband was watching that game and I thought of you. They crushed the other team!

I pray for an extra boost of energy for you to get through the day. :hugs:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

beckysprayer said:


> Such an important job! :thumbup: I'm sorry you don't get your nap today. Praying you get some energy haha :sleep:
> 
> Yeah, Roll Tide! :happydance: Are you from Alabama? I'm from northeast Alabama.

I'm actually from Puerto Rico, but I've been an Alabama fan since my "tom boy phase" in junior high lol. I'm wearing crimson scrubs today in their honor lol.


----------



## Godsjewel

So, last week we spoke about one of our blessings, our Prince Charming, now I would like to share with you another blessing in my life, her name is Taylor.

This is a long one. 

About 10 years ago, when my husband (Lawrence) wasnt serving the Lord, he got his heart broken by his girlfriend. His friends decided to take him out to the club to get the girl off his mind, he ended up having way too much to drink and ended up having a one a night stand with a girl he knew (we will call her Ann). Fast forward to 11 months later, Lawrence saw Ann and her friend out at a club and the friend told Lawrence, Doesnt Ann look good?? She just had a baby! Lawrence didnt think anything of it. A couple of weeks later, Ann called Lawrence saying her baby looks like him and he should get a blood test. Lawrence was extremely nervous, he didnt know what to think because this was the first time he heard anything about the child possibly being his. So the results came backYOU ARE THE FATHER! (That bothers me at times that he got someone pregnant the very first and only time they were intimate and here we are, still waiting.)

Taylor definitely made an impact on Lawrence, he knew he couldnt live the way he was living and started to turn his life around. Lawrence and Ann worked out a schedule where Tay would go back and forth from his to her home, basically made an agreement to split custody 50/50. Ann didnt change her lifestyle, she was still out with her friends all the time going to bars and clubs, which made her call Lawrence a lot of times saying she wouldnt be able to pick up Tay when it was her time to get her. Of course Lawrence didnt mind, he wished he could have Tay all the time.

Fast forward .October 2005, Tay turns 3yrs old...2 weeks later, she was diagnosed with leukemia. A month after is when God brought Lawrence and I together. I remember going out to dinner for our first date, after he asked if I would like to go back to his house to meet his little girl. I felt nervous, because I knew she had cancer and I wasnt sure what to expect. I walk in the house, headed to her bedroom and I remember her sitting there with half the hair missing from her head from the chemo and she was telling her grandma that the channel wont change on the tv. She had such a great personality, and that made me feel good because it would be so hard to see her if she was just lying there not feeling well. 

Fast forwardSeptember 2006, Ann gets married.December 2006, Ann might get a divorce.January 2007, Anns husband moves 2hrs away and Ann decides she wants to work out the marriage and follows him, leaving Tay behind with promises that she will come see her often. February 2007, Ann announces she is pregnant. April 2007, Lawrence and I get married. We pretty much had Tay 100% of the time. At first I was a little bothered by that, I wanted time alone with my husband, this was supposed to be the honeymoon stage and now all of a sudden I have this 4 year old with me full time. That feeling slowly started to disappear, because I knew God had her with us for a reason. 

Tay is now a healthy 9 yr old girl and has been in remission from cancer for 6 years now. Ann is still 2hrs away and hasnt called Taylor in 4 months and is now divorced. I dont understand how you can have a child, especially one that had cancer and leave them. Tay has her moments where she cries and asks why her mom doesnt call, we just tell her that we need to pray for Ann because we dont know what is going on with her. My heart breaks for Taylor, for that little girl to through what she has been through, plus her birth mom not being around. I couldnt even imagineshe has been through more than Ive ever been through in my whole life. Im looking forward to the day when Tay gets to share her testimony with people and let them know God healed her and watched over her every day of her life.

Its cute because she knows I want a baby and years ago when we first where ttc, Taylor didnt want us to have one, she wanted to be the only child. Now she prays and asks God to bless me with a baby. She is so precious, she told me that since her mom isnt around, God gave her me, and since I didnt have a child, God gave me her. Thats so true!

I know God sees the outcome of all of this and for awhile I believed that I wasnt getting pregnant because God wanted me to be focused on Tay. Im so happy to have her in my life and I wouldnt know what to do if she wasnt around. She brings so much joy and laughter in my life, she is really an amazing little girl.

I will post some pictures later.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Sarah you should have had a tissue warning at the beginning of that! It definitely bought tears to my eyes for many reasons. God blessed you with Taylor and He blessed Taylor with you. I just pray that God would continue to keep her healthy and keep His loving arms around her at all times. She was precious anyway, but now she is super precious :hugs:.

Your story hits close to home for me. My husband gave his life to Christ as a teen, but during college he strayed and enjoyed all the fringe benefits of being a football player. There was a drunken night after a college football game with "Jane". Jane had a little boy named Frank in July 2008. I met my husband in August and by this time he had rededicated his life to Christ. He often tells me that I wouldn't recognize or like what he was like in college. Fast forward to May 2011... Jane finds out that hubby is getting married and serves him papers for child support. She proclaimed that she "has the power" and "will get all his money" on every social networking website that she could. We found out he is the father in June. We went to our pastor for emergency premarital counseling and decided that we would still get married in July. Jane argued with me every chance she got because she was upset that Frank would not be our ring bearer and that they were not invited! She said herself "I don't know him and I'm embarrassed that I have a baby by a stranger, but I want to see Frank in a tuxedo at your wedding." Ugh...

When we got back from our honeymoon Frank began spending every weekend with us. I felt like my fairytale was instantly ruined. We barely had a chance to adjust to living together and being married and we also had to adjust to being parents. It was ROUGH on our marriage and I'm sad to say that I honestly thought about divorce because I had such a hard time. I really did not like being a stepmother. It frustrated me to no end that she got pregnant after one night and I still haven't. I felt like my in laws were more accepting of her simply because she had their grandchild and that they were always giving me a hard way to go. God has REALLY worked with me on letting go of the pain associated with that. At Christmas Jane announced that she is engaged to a man that is 30 years older than her. All I can do is pray for that woman. I am just now to the point where I can handle a weekend with Frank without crying or having a breakdown. Each weekend things get better, but it isn't easy. 

I feel like I need a deep breath now lol... Sorry it's so long, but I just had to get that off my chest!


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> So, last week we spoke about one of our blessings, our Prince Charming, now I would like to share with you another blessing in my life, her name is Taylor.
> 
> This is a long one.
> 
> About 10 years ago, when my husband (Lawrence) wasnt serving the Lord, he got his heart broken by his girlfriend. His friends decided to take him out to the club to get the girl off his mind, he ended up having way too much to drink and ended up having a one a night stand with a girl he knew (we will call her Ann). Fast forward to 11 months later, Lawrence saw Ann and her friend out at a club and the friend told Lawrence, Doesnt Ann look good?? She just had a baby! Lawrence didnt think anything of it. A couple of weeks later, Ann called Lawrence saying her baby looks like him and he should get a blood test. Lawrence was extremely nervous, he didnt know what to think because this was the first time he heard anything about the child possibly being his. So the results came backYOU ARE THE FATHER! (That bothers me at times that he got someone pregnant the very first and only time they were intimate and here we are, still waiting.)
> 
> Taylor definitely made an impact on Lawrence, he knew he couldnt live the way he was living and started to turn his life around. Lawrence and Ann worked out a schedule where Tay would go back and forth from his to her home, basically made an agreement to split custody 50/50. Ann didnt change her lifestyle, she was still out with her friends all the time going to bars and clubs, which made her call Lawrence a lot of times saying she wouldnt be able to pick up Tay when it was her time to get her. Of course Lawrence didnt mind, he wished he could have Tay all the time.
> 
> Fast forward .October 2005, Tay turns 3yrs old...2 weeks later, she was diagnosed with leukemia. A month after is when God brought Lawrence and I together. I remember going out to dinner for our first date, after he asked if I would like to go back to his house to meet his little girl. I felt nervous, because I knew she had cancer and I wasnt sure what to expect. I walk in the house, headed to her bedroom and I remember her sitting there with half the hair missing from her head from the chemo and she was telling her grandma that the channel wont change on the tv. She had such a great personality, and that made me feel good because it would be so hard to see her if she was just lying there not feeling well.
> 
> Fast forwardSeptember 2006, Ann gets married.December 2006, Ann might get a divorce.January 2007, Anns husband moves 2hrs away and Ann decides she wants to work out the marriage and follows him, leaving Tay behind with promises that she will come see her often. February 2007, Ann announces she is pregnant. April 2007, Lawrence and I get married. We pretty much had Tay 100% of the time. At first I was a little bothered by that, I wanted time alone with my husband, this was supposed to be the honeymoon stage and now all of a sudden I have this 4 year old with me full time. That feeling slowly started to disappear, because I knew God had her with us for a reason.
> 
> Tay is now a healthy 9 yr old girl and has been in remission from cancer for 6 years now. Ann is still 2hrs away and hasnt called Taylor in 4 months and is now divorced. I dont understand how you can have a child, especially one that had cancer and leave them. Tay has her moments where she cries and asks why her mom doesnt call, we just tell her that we need to pray for Ann because we dont know what is going on with her. My heart breaks for Taylor, for that little girl to through what she has been through, plus her birth mom not being around. I couldnt even imagineshe has been through more than Ive ever been through in my whole life. Im looking forward to the day when Tay gets to share her testimony with people and let them know God healed her and watched over her every day of her life.
> 
> Its cute because she knows I want a baby and years ago when we first where ttc, Taylor didnt want us to have one, she wanted to be the only child. Now she prays and asks God to bless me with a baby. She is so precious, she told me that since her mom isnt around, God gave her me, and since I didnt have a child, God gave me her. Thats so true!
> 
> I know God sees the outcome of all of this and for awhile I believed that I wasnt getting pregnant because God wanted me to be focused on Tay. Im so happy to have her in my life and I wouldnt know what to do if she wasnt around. She brings so much joy and laughter in my life, she is really an amazing little girl.
> 
> I will post some pictures later.

What a beautiful story and testimony to God's grace. That brought tears to my eyes. Taylor is really lucky and blessed to have you in her life. Thanks for sharing!:hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Sarah you should have had a tissue warning at the beginning of that! It definitely bought tears to my eyes for many reasons. God blessed you with Taylor and He blessed Taylor with you. I just pray that God would continue to keep her healthy and keep His loving arms around her at all times. She was precious anyway, but now she is super precious :hugs:.
> 
> Your story hits close to home for me. My husband gave his life to Christ as a teen, but during college he strayed and enjoyed all the fringe benefits of being a football player. There was a drunken night after a college football game with "Jane". Jane had a little boy named Frank in July 2008. I met my husband in August and by this time he had rededicated his life to Christ. He often tells me that I wouldn't recognize or like what he was like in college. Fast forward to May 2011... Jane finds out that hubby is getting married and serves him papers for child support. She proclaimed that she "has the power" and "will get all his money" on every social networking website that she could. We found out he is the father in June. We went to our pastor for emergency premarital counseling and decided that we would still get married in July. Jane argued with me every chance she got because she was upset that Frank would not be our ring bearer and that they were not invited! She said herself "I don't know him and I'm embarrassed that I have a baby by a stranger, but I want to see Frank in a tuxedo at your wedding." Ugh...
> 
> When we got back from our honeymoon Frank began spending every weekend with us. I felt like my fairytale was instantly ruined. We barely had a chance to adjust to living together and being married and we also had to adjust to being parents. It was ROUGH on our marriage and I'm sad to say that I honestly thought about divorce because I had such a hard time. I really did not like being a stepmother. It frustrated me to no end that she got pregnant after one night and I still haven't. I felt like my in laws were more accepting of her simply because she had their grandchild and that they were always giving me a hard way to go. God has REALLY worked with me on letting go of the pain associated with that. At Christmas Jane announced that she is engaged to a man that is 30 years older than her. All I can do is pray for that woman. I am just now to the point where I can handle a weekend with Frank without crying or having a breakdown. Each weekend things get better, but it isn't easy.
> 
> I feel like I need a deep breath now lol... Sorry it's so long, but I just had to get that off my chest!

I'm sorry to hear all of that. It must have been so hard to come back from your honeymoon as a stepmom. I can't believe Jane would say all of those things, how stressful that must have been. :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Sarah you should have had a tissue warning at the beginning of that! It definitely bought tears to my eyes for many reasons. God blessed you with Taylor and He blessed Taylor with you. I just pray that God would continue to keep her healthy and keep His loving arms around her at all times. She was precious anyway, but now she is super precious :hugs:.
> 
> Your story hits close to home for me. My husband gave his life to Christ as a teen, but during college he strayed and enjoyed all the fringe benefits of being a football player. There was a drunken night after a college football game with "Jane". Jane had a little boy named Frank in July 2008. I met my husband in August and by this time he had rededicated his life to Christ. He often tells me that I wouldn't recognize or like what he was like in college. Fast forward to May 2011... Jane finds out that hubby is getting married and serves him papers for child support. She proclaimed that she "has the power" and "will get all his money" on every social networking website that she could. We found out he is the father in June. We went to our pastor for emergency premarital counseling and decided that we would still get married in July. Jane argued with me every chance she got because she was upset that Frank would not be our ring bearer and that they were not invited! She said herself "I don't know him and I'm embarrassed that I have a baby by a stranger, but I want to see Frank in a tuxedo at your wedding." Ugh...
> 
> When we got back from our honeymoon Frank began spending every weekend with us. I felt like my fairytale was instantly ruined. We barely had a chance to adjust to living together and being married and we also had to adjust to being parents. It was ROUGH on our marriage and I'm sad to say that I honestly thought about divorce because I had such a hard time. I really did not like being a stepmother. It frustrated me to no end that she got pregnant after one night and I still haven't. I felt like my in laws were more accepting of her simply because she had their grandchild and that they were always giving me a hard way to go. God has REALLY worked with me on letting go of the pain associated with that. At Christmas Jane announced that she is engaged to a man that is 30 years older than her. All I can do is pray for that woman. I am just now to the point where I can handle a weekend with Frank without crying or having a breakdown. Each weekend things get better, but it isn't easy.
> 
> I feel like I need a deep breath now lol... Sorry it's so long, but I just had to get that off my chest!

Sorry I didn't warn you Rozaria :cry:

Oh no! baby mama drama :nope:

It's nice to know someone can relate to me. At first I felt bad for not wanting Taylor around in the beginning, but just like you said, we barely had a chance to adjust living together. I'm glad God soften my heart and opened my eyes to see it was more of a blessing. I'm not going to lie, the first couple of years of marriage were really hard and were to the point of separation. I'm happy to say now, each year is getting better and better. We are more in love with each other than ever before and I believe it's because of everything we have been through and are still going through.


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/DmWbt.jpg

She was 3 yrs old in this pic and very swollen from the steriods she was taking. This is her funny face :haha:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Taylor has come so far!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Looneycarter said:


> they rescheduled me for friday!!

Well... looking at the bright side - any test they give you will be confirmed instantly by then :flower:.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Taylor has come so far!

Yes she has! she is doing wonderful. She gets her blood drawn every 6 months to check her white blood cells, just to make sure she is going good.


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/CT8K9.jpg

Make a wish foundation sent her to Disneyland!


----------



## Mattsgirl

beckysprayer said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> I was decorating the "man cave" for the BCS National Championship game. Hubby has some friends over for the game.
> 
> :happydance:* Roll Tide!!! *:happydance:
> 
> https://rolltidegameday.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/2424.jpgClick to expand...

ROLL TIDE!! I spent last night watching the game too. My DH and his family are from Alabama. They are hard core fans. They watched it in a garage so they could project the game onto a wall so the could throw things at it if they got mad.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Godsjewel that was a beautiful story about Taylor. I couldn't imagine going through something like that ever especially not right after getting married. Praise the Lord you guys were able to get through it.


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/ePFBv.jpg
Mask kisses with daddy

https://i.imgur.com/TyW3J.jpg
Tay got to throw the first pitch at a San Jose Giants game

https://i.imgur.com/j3Hm0.jpg
Tay had ports in the middle of her chest, one for medication and the other for when she got her blood drawn. She called them Lilo and Stitch.
We were camping and told Tay to put on her bathing suit, she came out with it on backwards...lol!

https://i.imgur.com/tsNuu.jpg
Here we are one big happy, healthy family...THANK YOU JESUS! :happydance:


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/ePFBv.jpg
> Mask kisses with daddy
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/TyW3J.jpg
> Tay got to throw the first pitch at a San Jose Giants game
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/j3Hm0.jpg
> Tay had ports in the middle of her chest, one for medication and the other for when she got her blood drawn. She called them Lilo and Stitch.
> We were camping and told Tay to put on her bathing suit, she came out with it on backwards...lol!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/tsNuu.jpg
> Here we are one big happy, healthy family...THANK YOU JESUS! :happydance:

Gorgeous family! She looks like such a sweet little girl!



Mattsgirl said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> I was decorating the "man cave" for the BCS National Championship game. Hubby has some friends over for the game.
> 
> :happydance:* Roll Tide!!! *:happydance:
> 
> https://rolltidegameday.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/2424.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> ROLL TIDE!! I spent last night watching the game too. My DH and his family are from Alabama. They are hard core fans. They watched it in a garage so they could project the game onto a wall so the could throw things at it if they got mad.Click to expand...

:haha: haha that's awesome. I'm betting with the beat down of a game last night that they didn't end up throwing much in anger :happydance:


----------



## ipen44

Thanks for sharing your stories. I am out of town on business and still not ovulating and I may miss my window this month because of my job. I was feeling a little bad for myself, but your stories remind me to count my blessings. It is more fun to praise than pout :happydance:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Not tHrowing out of Anger but defiantly out of joy. Throwing soda cans at lsu players. It was Alot of fun.


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

Wanted to give y'all an update....blood results came back- :bfn:. :cry:. However, I'm not giving up. I know in HIS time we will have a :bfp: and I honestly dream of that day. The dream of being a mommy is just weighing heavy on my heart tonight. I know He has a plan, but it's so hard to wait and LET GO. I'm going in for my Hysterosalpingogram (HSG) test Thursday morning so I'm asking for prayers that day. I've heard it's painful in some cases, but my doctor did inform me today that a lot of women get pregnant the following month after this procedure....so :thumbup: I'm kind of excited about that, but nervous at the same time. 
Thinking of all your wonderful ladies---I look forward to talking to you all everyday and look up to you for your advice. Thank you so much for all you've done in such a short time. 

:dust:


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

I got this from a friend that is reading a devotional called "Jesus Calling" it really jumped out at me because this is a very difficult time.

"I am able to do far beyond all that you ask or imagine. Come to Me with postive expectations, knowing that there is no limit to what I can accomplish. Ask My Spirit to control your mind, so that you can think great thoughts of Me. Do not be discouraged by the fact that many of your prayers are yet unanswered. Time is a trainer, teaching you to wait upon Me, to trust Me in the dark. The more extreme your circumstances, the more likely you are to see My Power and Glory at work in the situation. Instead of letting difficulties draw you into worrying, try to view them as setting the scene for My glorious intervention. Keep your eyes and your mind wide open to all that I am doing in your life. "

Ephesians 3:20-21
Romans 8:6
Isiaiah 40:30
Revelation 5:13


----------



## Godsjewel

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> I got this from a friend that is reading a devotional called "Jesus Calling" it really jumped out at me because this is a very difficult time.
> 
> "I am able to do far beyond all that you ask or imagine. Come to Me with postive expectations, knowing that there is no limit to what I can accomplish. Ask My Spirit to control your mind, so that you can think great thoughts of Me. Do not be discouraged by the fact that many of your prayers are yet unanswered. Time is a trainer, teaching you to wait upon Me, to trust Me in the dark. The more extreme your circumstances, the more likely you are to see My Power and Glory at work in the situation. Instead of letting difficulties draw you into worrying, try to view them as setting the scene for My glorious intervention. Keep your eyes and your mind wide open to all that I am doing in your life. "
> 
> Ephesians 3:20-21
> Romans 8:6
> Isiaiah 40:30
> Revelation 5:13

This is perfect! Thank you for sharing:hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> Wanted to give y'all an update....blood results came back- :bfn:. :cry:. However, I'm not giving up. I know in HIS time we will have a :bfp: and I honestly dream of that day. The dream of being a mommy is just weighing heavy on my heart tonight. I know He has a plan, but it's so hard to wait and LET GO. I'm going in for my Hysterosalpingogram (HSG) test Thursday morning so I'm asking for prayers that day. I've heard it's painful in some cases, but my doctor did inform me today that a lot of women get pregnant the following month after this procedure....so :thumbup: I'm kind of excited about that, but nervous at the same time.
> Thinking of all your wonderful ladies---I look forward to talking to you all everyday and look up to you for your advice. Thank you so much for all you've done in such a short time.
> 
> :dust:

:hugs: I'm sorry about your BFN, but I am definitely praying for you! I hope the HSG isn't too painful but proves to be fruitful. You are in good Hands!


----------



## Godsjewel

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> Wanted to give y'all an update....blood results came back- :bfn:. :cry:. However, I'm not giving up. I know in HIS time we will have a :bfp: and I honestly dream of that day. The dream of being a mommy is just weighing heavy on my heart tonight. I know He has a plan, but it's so hard to wait and LET GO. I'm going in for my Hysterosalpingogram (HSG) test Thursday morning so I'm asking for prayers that day. I've heard it's painful in some cases, but my doctor did inform me today that a lot of women get pregnant the following month after this procedure....so :thumbup: I'm kind of excited about that, but nervous at the same time.
> Thinking of all your wonderful ladies---I look forward to talking to you all everyday and look up to you for your advice. Thank you so much for all you've done in such a short time.
> 
> :dust:

Boo! I'm right there with you with the bfn, but don't worry...all in Gods timing. 

I had the HSG, and for me it was painless. Praying it will be the same for you. Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Sarah- Thank you for sharing Taylor's story and photos! What an amazing girl she is! I loved your family photo! You girls are gorgeous!



Jessa- Thanks for sharing your story! I'm nearing the end of my TWW... Just a few more days! I hope yours passes quickly!


Looneycarter- oh no! Sorry they rescheduled your appointment :( It will be blazing by then though! how are you feeling?




Rozaria- Thank you for sharing your story. Baby mama drama is the worst, but it's commendable that you are praying for her and coming around to little Frank (I know neither one can be easy!) 




Luvwrthwatng4- lots of :hugs: to you! I'm sorry you got a bfn :( Keep up your positive attitude and I will definitely be praying for you!! I also had an HSG done last year. It was just more awkward and uncomfortable than painful (for me, anyway!). It was kinda cool to watch the digital films of the x-rays come up on the screen as they did them! Thanks for sharing your devotional passage...it really spoke to my heart :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

Hi girls! I wasnt around to check in yesterday. I do have a confession to make though I cave and tested early before this morning when i was supposed to it and test with my buddy. I just felt pregnant and I tested and low and behold a big at positive! I was elated! I called the Doc and when for a blood test. When I woke up this morning I tested again and got a BFN ....white as snow! So I will await the call from the Doc, but it seems like I had a chemical pregnancy. I am trying to stay positive and remember that perhaps maybe this wasn't my time and I have to trust this to God, but it is hard!! So I am working on it!! 

In good news I set my phone and remembered to pray for all of you beautiful ladies last night!!


----------



## angel11

HI Ladies. 

Just wanted to give you all a quick word of encouragement. You can read my full story on my journal in my signature below (the pregnancy journal). 

I was TTC for 8 months with no issues according to the doctors, and using all the fertility aids that I could, but to no avail. In the month I did conceive, I decided to turn to God even stronger than before. I prayed to him for a baby but also told him that I will wait until he decides that the time is right for me. So this past cycle, I went for a check up and the doctors came saying I now have PCOS and I didn't ovulate this month and I won't get pregnant without fertility medication. I was very very disappointed. 

So I waited for my AF to start so I can start fertility treatment, but kept on praying to God that I know it's not over. It is still in His hands. And then on 26 December instead of AF, I got my positive test!! 

Just a clear proof that God is in the one deciding, not the doctors. Anything is possible, just have faith and believe and remember that our time, isn't necessarily HIS time. I know that is hard to accept but the moment I started accepting that God will give me a child, on his own time, I got pregnant!!

You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Scottky

Hello ladies, I'm so glad I saw this thread tonight. I am 26, married for 3 years and the hubs and I are trying for #1. I went off bc late August and af has been MIA since. Today marks day two of Provera for me, hoping to jump start my body back into action :) when we started this whole process I prayed for God to give us a baby when He felt it was our time, and I know that His timing is for a reason. IRL no one knows that we are TTC, so the struggles have been even more difficult with noone to talk to. I will try to stay updated with u all and keep u updated on the reappearance of my AF haha

Cling to the Lord for support, He is our rock!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Hi girls! I wasnt around to check in yesterday. I do have a confession to make though I cave and tested early before this morning when i was supposed to it and test with my buddy. I just felt pregnant and I tested and low and behold a big at positive! I was elated! I called the Doc and when for a blood test. When I woke up this morning I tested again and got a BFN ....white as snow! So I will await the call from the Doc, but it seems like I had a chemical pregnancy. I am trying to stay positive and remember that perhaps maybe this wasn't my time and I have to trust this to God, but it is hard!! So I am working on it!!
> 
> In good news I set my phone and remembered to pray for all of you beautiful ladies last night!!

Oh my! that must of been heartbreaking :cry:

I will say a prayer for you dear and please let us know what the doc says.
:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Scottky said:


> Hello ladies, I'm so glad I saw this thread tonight. I am 26, married for 3 years and the hubs and I are trying for #1. I went off bc late August and af has been MIA since. Today marks day two of Provera for me, hoping to jump start my body back into action :) when we started this whole process I prayed for God to give us a baby when He felt it was our time, and I know that His timing is for a reason. IRL no one knows that we are TTC, so the struggles have been even more difficult with noone to talk to. I will try to stay updated with u all and keep u updated on the reappearance of my AF haha
> 
> Cling to the Lord for support, He is our rock!!

Welcome! My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you joined us :hugs:

Dear Lord, I come before you and ask that you touch my sister's body and help it to work the way you intended it to, and during this time as she waits, show yourself real to her and give her the blanket of peace that you have surrounded us all with. I give you all the praise and glory for what you are going to do in her life. In your might name I pray...AMEN!

BTW...would you mind sharing your name? I like to be more personable


----------



## Godsjewel

angel11 said:


> HI Ladies.
> 
> Just wanted to give you all a quick word of encouragement. You can read my full story on my journal in my signature below (the pregnancy journal).
> 
> I was TTC for 8 months with no issues according to the doctors, and using all the fertility aids that I could, but to no avail. In the month I did conceive, I decided to turn to God even stronger than before. I prayed to him for a baby but also told him that I will wait until he decides that the time is right for me. So this past cycle, I went for a check up and the doctors came saying I now have PCOS and I didn't ovulate this month and I won't get pregnant without fertility medication. I was very very disappointed.
> 
> So I waited for my AF to start so I can start fertility treatment, but kept on praying to God that I know it's not over. It is still in His hands. And then on 26 December instead of AF, I got my positive test!!
> 
> Just a clear proof that God is in the one deciding, not the doctors. Anything is possible, just have faith and believe and remember that our time, isn't necessarily HIS time. I know that is hard to accept but the moment I started accepting that God will give me a child, on his own time, I got pregnant!!
> 
> You are all in my thoughts and prayers.

Hi Sweetie :hugs:

Thank you so much for posting that story, that made my heart smile.

Yes, it's definitely best to leave it in His hands, because His timing is perfect!

I pray the Lord blessing you with a happy and healthy 9 months.:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

:coffee:Good morning! 

This devotional was taken from Proverbs31.com, I hope it blesses you.

Abraham, Abraham!  Do not lay your hand on the lad or do anything to him, for now I know that you fear God, since you have not withheld your son, your only son, from me.
Genesis 22:11b-12 (NKJ)

One of my favorite stories of the Bible is recorded in Genesis 22 where Abrahams faith is totally tested by God. God commands him to offer up his only son, Isaac, as a human sacrifice.

Whenever I read about this historical event, I picture the scene in my mind  Abraham stands over his son, distraught in anguish, as sweat pours from his brow. For a moment he turns away to gain composure, then clinches his teeth and lifts the knife high into the air, pausing just long enough to secure control of his quivering hand. Suddenly, he hears a voice from heaven say, Abraham, dont touch him! (my paraphrase).

Instantly, tension melts into relief as he drops the knife and burst into tears of joy. I can almost hear the clang of the knifes blade as it falls against rocks. Abraham scoops his boy into his arms and kisses his face repeatedly. Under his breath, he praises the Lord, Thank You, God. Thank You.

Gods command, Take your son, your only son, whom you loveIsaacandsacrifice him, must have pierced Abrahams ever-faithful heart. Sometimes it feels as if God pierces my faithful heart, too. Perhaps youre feeling pierced today and battling to maintain your hope in God.

Lets face it, when everything seems to be against us it hurts, especially when weve been faithful.

It hurts when youve been a good spouse, but the divorce papers appear anyway. 
It hurts when youve sacrificed for your friend only to be rejected in your time of need. 
It hurts when you deserve the promotion only to discover it went to someone younger. 
It hurts when you diligently save only to lose your lifelong savings in the stock market. 
It hurts when youve raised your teenager in church and he walks away from God. 
Sometimes I want to scream, I cant sacrifice anymore, Lord!

Its when I reach the end of self-effort that I realize what God is aftermy undivided heart.

The same was true with Abraham. God never wanted Abraham to sacrifice his son. He wanted Abrahams trust and his surrendered heart. Its what the Lord longs from you and me, too. He wants us to trust Him no matter our situation.

So, where did Abraham get that kind of trust? He got it from Gods promise. Before Isaac was born, God promised Abraham that countless descendants would come through his son. If Abraham were to eliminate Isaac, God would still fulfill His promise. According to Hebrews 11:19, Abraham believed if he killed his son, God would raise him from the dead. Notice Abrahams faith when he said, I and the boy [will] go over there. We will worship and then we will come back to you (Genesis 22:5).

Abraham not only took God at His word, he fully trusted Him with the situation. You and I would do well to do the same. The Bible is full of Gods promises to provide for us in times of sorrow, hardship, weakness, and fear. Standing on His promises during adversity gives us the support we need until our troubles pass.

Dear Lord, teach me Your promises. Help me to hide them in my heart so that they may become the support and help You intend them to be in my life. In Jesus Name, Amen.


Application Steps:
Begin today memorizing some of Gods promises. Each week add new ones to your list. 

Reflections:
Did Abraham know what the outcome would be of Gods command?

Can I trust God with my children, job, health,________ even if I dont know the outcome?

Power Verses:
Hebrews 11:6, And without faith it is impossible to please God, because anyone who comes to him must believe that he exists and that he rewards those who earnestly seek him.


----------



## beckysprayer

Heather11 said:


> Hi girls! I wasnt around to check in yesterday. I do have a confession to make though I cave and tested early before this morning when i was supposed to it and test with my buddy. I just felt pregnant and I tested and low and behold a big at positive! I was elated! I called the Doc and when for a blood test. When I woke up this morning I tested again and got a BFN ....white as snow! So I will await the call from the Doc, but it seems like I had a chemical pregnancy. I am trying to stay positive and remember that perhaps maybe this wasn't my time and I have to trust this to God, but it is hard!! So I am working on it!!
> 
> In good news I set my phone and remembered to pray for all of you beautiful ladies last night!!

I'm so sorry about that! :hugs: You are still pretty early judging by your ticker so maybe the second test wasn't sensitive enough or your urine was more diluted for whatever reason. Praying for you!


----------



## beckysprayer

angel11 said:


> HI Ladies.
> 
> Just wanted to give you all a quick word of encouragement. You can read my full story on my journal in my signature below (the pregnancy journal).
> 
> I was TTC for 8 months with no issues according to the doctors, and using all the fertility aids that I could, but to no avail. In the month I did conceive, I decided to turn to God even stronger than before. I prayed to him for a baby but also told him that I will wait until he decides that the time is right for me. So this past cycle, I went for a check up and the doctors came saying I now have PCOS and I didn't ovulate this month and I won't get pregnant without fertility medication. I was very very disappointed.
> 
> So I waited for my AF to start so I can start fertility treatment, but kept on praying to God that I know it's not over. It is still in His hands. And then on 26 December instead of AF, I got my positive test!!
> 
> Just a clear proof that God is in the one deciding, not the doctors. Anything is possible, just have faith and believe and remember that our time, isn't necessarily HIS time. I know that is hard to accept but the moment I started accepting that God will give me a child, on his own time, I got pregnant!!
> 
> You are all in my thoughts and prayers.

Praise the Lord! What a wonderful story about God's faithfulness in your life. Thank you for sharing! :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

Scottky said:


> Hello ladies, I'm so glad I saw this thread tonight. I am 26, married for 3 years and the hubs and I are trying for #1. I went off bc late August and af has been MIA since. Today marks day two of Provera for me, hoping to jump start my body back into action :) when we started this whole process I prayed for God to give us a baby when He felt it was our time, and I know that His timing is for a reason. IRL no one knows that we are TTC, so the struggles have been even more difficult with noone to talk to. I will try to stay updated with u all and keep u updated on the reappearance of my AF haha
> 
> Cling to the Lord for support, He is our rock!!

Welcome scottky! :hugs: No one irl knows we are ttc either, but this place is wonderful for support, encouragement, and just plain old fellowship.


----------



## Heather11

I just re-read my post. I apologize for the typos I am posting from my phone. Doc called and said my test was negative. I am sad, but really trying to think of the postives!


----------



## beckysprayer

Great devotional, Sarah! :hugs: I like to think I have faith in the Lord and trust Him with my life, but whenever I read about Abraham, I realize just how shallow my faith is. Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> Great devotional, Sarah! :hugs: I like to think I have faith in the Lord and trust Him with my life, but whenever I read about Abraham, I realize just how shallow my faith is. Thank you for sharing that!

I know what you mean! What an amazing man and story of faith.


----------



## beckysprayer

Heather11 said:


> I just re-read my post. I apologize for the typos I am posting from my phone. Doc called and said my test was negative. I am sad, but really trying to think of the postives!

:hugs: I hate how we can convince ourselves we are pregnant and feel phantom symptoms. It always makes the negative that much worse. :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/kpnYj.jpg
love this!


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/kpnYj.jpg
> love this!


Awww that is so great and perfect for my day!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

:coffee: Good morning ladies!

Heather11 - :hugs: So sorry to hear about the test results.

Angel11 - Thank you for sharing!

Scottky - Welcome! I'm looking forward to updates :thumbup:


When I got home from work yesterday hubby says "Ro... are you preparing for a science fair? I went in your bathroom and saw all these sticks and cups and that graphing calculator thing. You running experiments at home in the bathroom now?" I use the digi opks and the box was pretty busted so I have all the sticks on the counter top. He was calling my ovacue a graphing calucator :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> :coffee: Good morning ladies!
> 
> Heather11 - :hugs: So sorry to hear about the test results.
> 
> Angel11 - Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Scottky - Welcome! I'm looking forward to updates :thumbup:
> 
> 
> When I got home from work yesterday hubby says "Ro... are you preparing for a science fair? I went in your bathroom and saw all these sticks and cups and that graphing calculator thing. You running experiments at home in the bathroom now?" I use the digi opks and the box was pretty busted so I have all the sticks on the counter top. He was calling my ovacue a graphing calucator :haha:

:rofl: THAT IS TOO FUNNY!!!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

So how is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Mattsgirl

Thank you so much for that devotional, it was really good. Our pastor brought up that story on Sunday but the picture you drew really hit me. I don't know if i would have enough faith to sacrifice any of my children especially not my only son. I would like to say that i would but deep down i know i would take my son and run. But I'm praying that one day i have the faith of Abraham.

Well AF is two days late and i broke down and tested this morning and :bfn:. I know that it sometimes takes women up to a week or longer to build up enough hormones to get a positive. But in my head I'm going to take it as a negative. But surprisingly I was only disappointed for a split second, I was like "oh"...."There's always next month, thank you Lord for the time that you are giving me alone with my husband so we can grow closer together through you." 

Heather11 and Luvwrthwatng4 - I'm sorry about the negative but glad your staying positive through the Lord.

Proverbs 3:5-6 "Trust in the Lord with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding. In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths."


----------



## Scottky

My name is Kelly. 

A quick update, now on day 3 of the progestorone, and I am very tired with extremely low energy levels, came home from work yesterday and slept on the couch for almost two hours, which isn't normal for me, but the dog enjoyed the cuddle time :) but I do think the meds are working because my cm has pretty much dried up, and I have been noticing (maybe imagining) some very light cramps so, hoping and praying those are good signs :)


----------



## Godsjewel

Mattsgirl said:


> Thank you so much for that devotional, it was really good. Our pastor brought up that story on Sunday but the picture you drew really hit me. I don't know if i would have enough faith to sacrifice any of my children especially not my only son. I would like to say that i would but deep down i know i would take my son and run. But I'm praying that one day i have the faith of Abraham.
> 
> Well AF is two days late and i broke down and tested this morning and :bfn:. I know that it sometimes takes women up to a week or longer to build up enough hormones to get a positive. But in my head I'm going to take it as a negative. But surprisingly I was only disappointed for a split second, I was like "oh"...."There's always next month, thank you Lord for the time that you are giving me alone with my husband so we can grow closer together through you."
> 
> Heather11 and Luvwrthwatng4 - I'm sorry about the negative but glad your staying positive through the Lord.
> 
> Proverbs 3:5-6 "Trust in the Lord with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding. In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths."

Can you imagine if we had his faith...that would be amazing!

I'm so happy to hear you have such a positive attitude :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Scottky said:


> My name is Kelly.
> 
> A quick update, now on day 3 of the progestorone, and I am very tired with extremely low energy levels, came home from work yesterday and slept on the couch for almost two hours, which isn't normal for me, but the dog enjoyed the cuddle time :) but I do think the meds are working because my cm has pretty much dried up, and I have been noticing (maybe imagining) some very light cramps so, hoping and praying those are good signs :)

Hi Kelly!

Are you taking the progesterone orally or vaginally?


----------



## Scottky

orally, prescribed provera 10 day supply


----------



## Godsjewel

Scottky said:


> orally, prescribed provera 10 day supply

Oh, ok. The doc had me take prometrium tabs vaginally, (warning tmi) and I definitely had to wear a panty liner all the time. I had a lot of white, lotion like cm, no fun :nope:

What are you taking it for? The doc has me taking it 2 dpoiui to thicken the lining of my uterus.


----------



## Scottky

I'm taking Provera to make my period come back. Before going on BC, I had VERY regular periods, like every 30 days. I was on BC for right at 3 years, and when I went off of it, my period has disappeared. Doc says that the Provera should bring my period back, imitating the phase of a cycle after ovulation. She says I can come back at CD21 and do a blood test to see if I have ovulated or not. I just started charting temps, and am doing cervical position and mucus observations as well to try to track fertility.


----------



## Scottky

The whole inner vaginal tabs sound like a whole lot of no fun... but I totally understand, seeing as right about now I feel like I would be willing to do just about anything to improve my chances of conceiving.


----------



## Godsjewel

Scottky said:


> I'm taking Provera to make my period come back. Before going on BC, I had VERY regular periods, like every 30 days. I was on BC for right at 3 years, and when I went off of it, my period has disappeared. Doc says that the Provera should bring my period back, imitating the phase of a cycle after ovulation. She says I can come back at CD21 and do a blood test to see if I have ovulated or not. I just started charting temps, and am doing cervical position and mucus observations as well to try to track fertility.

Oh, ok. Well I never thought I'd say this to anyone, but I sure hope you get your AF


----------



## Godsjewel

God didn't promise days without pain,
laughter without sorrow,
nor sun without rain,
but he did promise strength for the day,
comfort for the tears, and light for the way


Love it! Thank you Jesus :happydance:


----------



## Scottky

Ha, I never thought I would be looking forward to AF!!


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> God didn't promise days without pain,
> laughter without sorrow,
> nor sun without rain,
> but he did promise strength for the day,
> comfort for the tears, and light for the way
> 
> 
> Love it! Thank you Jesus :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## ipen44

Thanks all for my daily dose. All of your postings really help to make this waiting for bearable. I have been doing one of these all week :muaha:

I love the (tmi alert). I like to compare all the details because so many of us are in the same position and guessing about every little symptom, but I never know when my post is too much. Good idea to post a warning and then proceed!

I heard a good quote today from a church sign that goes along with the devotional "faith is not jumping into the darkness, it is stepping out into the light." so true.


----------



## beckysprayer

SuperwomanTTC said:


> When I got home from work yesterday hubby says "Ro... are you preparing for a science fair? I went in your bathroom and saw all these sticks and cups and that graphing calculator thing. You running experiments at home in the bathroom now?" I use the digi opks and the box was pretty busted so I have all the sticks on the counter top. He was calling my ovacue a graphing calucator :haha:

:happydance::rofl: haha I love it!! That's too funny!


----------



## beckysprayer

My lower back has been achy all day and for a little while it felt like someone was stabbing a needle in my back. Trying so hard not to symptom spot or google because that just always leads to disappointment. :dohh: I'm trying to remind myself that God's will, not mine, be done.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Hello lovelies! I just got in from Bible study and I'm up :laundry: and :iron:. We were studying the 37th Psalm and I just want to share the 5th verse of the Message translation - "Open up before God, keep nothing back: He'll do whatever needs to be done." As we continue to pray, keep nothing back and pour your hearts out to God!


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> My lower back has been achy all day and for a little while it felt like someone was stabbing a needle in my back. Trying so hard not to symptom spot or google because that just always leads to disappointment. :dohh: I'm trying to remind myself that God's will, not mine, be done.

I know it's hard Hun, what day are you on in your cycle?


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Hello lovelies! I just got in from Bible study and I'm up :laundry: and :iron:. We were studying the 37th Psalm and I just want to share the 5th verse of the Message translation - "Open up before God, keep nothing back: He'll do whatever needs to be done." As we continue to pray, keep nothing back and pour your hearts out to God!

You truly are a superwoman :bodyb:

Amen! Thanks for sharing this sis :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Please let me know if you would like to post a devotional so I can add you to the schedule.

Here is who we have so far...

Jan 18th - Kim
Jan 25th - Looneycarter

Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## BRK06

Hi everybody! I hope you're all well! 

Sorry to hear about your :bfn: Heather and Sydney! :hugs: I got one this morning too and now just waiting for AF to show up tomorrow. I know He has good things in store for us though! "Now faith is the assurance of things hoped for, the conviction of things not seen."- Hebrews 11:1

Thank you Sarah for your devotional and words of encouragement this morning! This line really got me: "Its when I reach the end of self-effort that I realize what God is aftermy undivided heart." So very true!

Angel11- Thank you so much for sharing your story! I pray you have a healthy and happy 9 months!! :)

Welcome Kelly! Although it does go a little against the grain to pray for AF, I hope the Provera works and it shows up for you! Keep us updated :thumbup:

Becky- It really is hard not to symptom spot (Guilty here too! :haha: ). Hang in there! :hugs:

Rozaria- I can clearly picture that scene in my head! hahaha! 

As for me, I go in for an exam and blood tests tomorrow morning to find out if I have anything else going on that might be affecting our TTC efforts and give them a baseline for the FS. Please keep me in your prayers!


----------



## Chiles

Ladies I am just popping in to say hello, I have not read the updates so I have to catch up tomorrow. God Bless you all.


----------



## angel11

HI Ladies. 

I saw this on another forum and thought I would share

A Prayer - Desire to Conceive, Fulfillment over Barrenness 

Father, we thank You that children are the heritage of the Lord, and the fruit of the womb is His reward. Children are Your idea, Father; You thought up children, and family, and home. You instituted the family in the Garden of Eden. You ordered children; You commanded them when You said to Adam and Eve, "Be fruitful and multiply." You said that the barren womb is never satisfied. Lord, the Word declares that I am wonderfully and fearfully made by You; therefore, I'm perfect and able to conceive and have children. You said that I/my wife would be a fruitful vine by the side of our house and our children like olive plants around our table We are not ashamed but happy because our quiver is full of children (or arrows, as You call them).

Thank you, Father, that You designed and fashioned me/her, to have children, that in the Bible barrenness was the exception, not the rule, not Your will, not normal, something against Your plan and purpose. And in Your goodness and faithfulness every barren woman in the Bible who was godly and believed Your Word became pregnant; You opened her womb and bless her, and she gave birth to a precious baby just as I/she will. You make the barren woman to keep house and to be a joyful mother of children.

You said, Father, that because You are our God and we are Your people and have a covenant with You that You will love us and bless us and multiply us and bless the fruit of my/her womb and that neither male nor female among Your people would be barren.
Father, we are redeemed form the curse of the Law by Jesus, and being barren is under the curse of the Law; therefore, we will receive from Your grace and have children.

Father, no plague, no evil shall come nigh our dwelling. We are healed by the stripes of Jesus. Sickness of any kind is taken out of our midst. You said to ask anything of You in Jesus' name and it would be done; and that if two of us on either agree as touching anything it would be done. So we pray and we agree with You and Your Word, Father that we will conceive and bring forth a healthy, precious baby to Your glory and honor. We pray all this according to Your Word and will. You said, This is the confidence that we have in You, that if we ask anything according to Your will, You hear us; and if You hear us, we know we have the petition we desire of You, We have it now. Thank, Father, in Jesus' name.

_Now, talk to your body:_

Bodies, we speak to you in Jesus' name; 

You will come in line and agreement with the Word of God. You will respond to His holy Word. You will function properly and perfectly, the way God intended you to. Every part, every organ of our reproductive system conforms to the Word and plan of God as we come together in pure, martial love. Body, conceive! Be pregnant. Cooperate with God's plan; perfect ovulation, release of perfect eggs from the ovaries, through the fallopian tubes, penetrated and impregnated, fertilized by healthy sperm. Good solid attachment to uterine wall and nourished and protected for nine months (40 weeks) unharmed and unhindered. Grow to a perfect baby - spirit, soul, and body. 
Your Word says, Father, that none shall cast their young, nor be barren amount Your people and the number of our days You will fulfill. This pregnancy will be fulfilled. We decree it in Jesus' name and receive God's best; we won't settle for anything less in Jesus' holy name. 
Thank You, Lord, that it is so and done to Your honor and Glory. 

Amen.


----------



## Godsjewel

angel11 said:


> HI Ladies.
> 
> I saw this on another forum and thought I would share
> 
> A Prayer - Desire to Conceive, Fulfillment over Barrenness
> 
> Father, we thank You that children are the heritage of the Lord, and the fruit of the womb is His reward. Children are Your idea, Father; You thought up children, and family, and home. You instituted the family in the Garden of Eden. You ordered children; You commanded them when You said to Adam and Eve, "Be fruitful and multiply." You said that the barren womb is never satisfied. Lord, the Word declares that I am wonderfully and fearfully made by You; therefore, I'm perfect and able to conceive and have children. You said that I/my wife would be a fruitful vine by the side of our house and our children like olive plants around our table We are not ashamed but happy because our quiver is full of children (or arrows, as You call them).
> 
> Thank you, Father, that You designed and fashioned me/her, to have children, that in the Bible barrenness was the exception, not the rule, not Your will, not normal, something against Your plan and purpose. And in Your goodness and faithfulness every barren woman in the Bible who was godly and believed Your Word became pregnant; You opened her womb and bless her, and she gave birth to a precious baby just as I/she will. You make the barren woman to keep house and to be a joyful mother of children.
> 
> You said, Father, that because You are our God and we are Your people and have a covenant with You that You will love us and bless us and multiply us and bless the fruit of my/her womb and that neither male nor female among Your people would be barren.
> Father, we are redeemed form the curse of the Law by Jesus, and being barren is under the curse of the Law; therefore, we will receive from Your grace and have children.
> 
> Father, no plague, no evil shall come nigh our dwelling. We are healed by the stripes of Jesus. Sickness of any kind is taken out of our midst. You said to ask anything of You in Jesus' name and it would be done; and that if two of us on either agree as touching anything it would be done. So we pray and we agree with You and Your Word, Father that we will conceive and bring forth a healthy, precious baby to Your glory and honor. We pray all this according to Your Word and will. You said, This is the confidence that we have in You, that if we ask anything according to Your will, You hear us; and if You hear us, we know we have the petition we desire of You, We have it now. Thank, Father, in Jesus' name.
> 
> _Now, talk to your body:_
> 
> Bodies, we speak to you in Jesus' name;
> 
> You will come in line and agreement with the Word of God. You will respond to His holy Word. You will function properly and perfectly, the way God intended you to. Every part, every organ of our reproductive system conforms to the Word and plan of God as we come together in pure, martial love. Body, conceive! Be pregnant. Cooperate with God's plan; perfect ovulation, release of perfect eggs from the ovaries, through the fallopian tubes, penetrated and impregnated, fertilized by healthy sperm. Good solid attachment to uterine wall and nourished and protected for nine months (40 weeks) unharmed and unhindered. Grow to a perfect baby - spirit, soul, and body.
> Your Word says, Father, that none shall cast their young, nor be barren amount Your people and the number of our days You will fulfill. This pregnancy will be fulfilled. We decree it in Jesus' name and receive God's best; we won't settle for anything less in Jesus' holy name.
> Thank You, Lord, that it is so and done to Your honor and Glory.
> 
> Amen.


Thank you so much for sharing this with us Angel :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Chiles said:


> Ladies I am just popping in to say hello, I have not read the updates so I have to catch up tomorrow. God Bless you all.

Hi sweetheart :hugs: How's dad doing?

Yes, please catch up. There have been alot of good postings :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Hi everybody! I hope you're all well!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your :bfn: Heather and Sydney! :hugs: I got one this morning too and now just waiting for AF to show up tomorrow. I know He has good things in store for us though! "Now faith is the assurance of things hoped for, the conviction of things not seen."- Hebrews 11:1
> 
> Thank you Sarah for your devotional and words of encouragement this morning! This line really got me: "Its when I reach the end of self-effort that I realize what God is aftermy undivided heart." So very true!
> 
> Angel11- Thank you so much for sharing your story! I pray you have a healthy and happy 9 months!! :)
> 
> Welcome Kelly! Although it does go a little against the grain to pray for AF, I hope the Provera works and it shows up for you! Keep us updated :thumbup:
> 
> Becky- It really is hard not to symptom spot (Guilty here too! :haha: ). Hang in there! :hugs:
> 
> Rozaria- I can clearly picture that scene in my head! hahaha!
> 
> As for me, I go in for an exam and blood tests tomorrow morning to find out if I have anything else going on that might be affecting our TTC efforts and give them a baseline for the FS. Please keep me in your prayers!

Hey girl! missed you yesterday :hugs:

Is this the fist time your are getting tested for anything dealing with fertility?


----------



## Godsjewel

Sometimes it feels overwhelming to want something so badly and yet have to wait so long for it. Yet, everyday God gives us the strength to make it through another day. "The temptations in your life are no different from what others experience. And God is faithful. He will not allow the temptation to be more than you can stand. When you are tempted, he will show you a way out so that you can endure." 1 Cor 10:13. 

We have to remember that if we are going through something, that means we can handle it because if we couldn't God wouldn't have us go through it. And he gives us a way to endure (like the above scriptures). When we feel like we can't make it anymore, God has more strength and grace to give us. Just like God told Paul, "My grace is all you need. My power works best in weakness." And Paul responded to that with, "So now I am glad to boast about my weaknesses, so that the power of Christ can work through me." 2 Cor 12:9

If you believe that God has promised you a child, I encourage you to keep believing and trusting. I am in no way against fertility treatments or adoption. I think adoption is a wonderful alternative and a great model of how God adopted us into His family as His children. The important thing is to listen to what God is telling you for your specific situation. Whether it's to wait to conceive a child naturally, to start the adoption process or to seek fertility treatments, God's plan for each person is different and if you keep seeking Him and His will, He will make His plan known to you. 

Even with adoption and fertility treatments, you will still encounter waiting and trusting and God will grow you through those circumstances too. I hope and pray that these scriptures comfort and encourage you if you are going through this situation and that you are able to share God's hope with others dealing with this as well.

"Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of compassion and the God of all comfort, 4who comforts us in all our troubles, so that we can comfort those in any trouble with the comfort we ourselves have received from God." 2 Cor 1:3-4


----------



## beckysprayer

BRK06 said:


> Hi everybody! I hope you're all well!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your :bfn: Heather and Sydney! :hugs: I got one this morning too and now just waiting for AF to show up tomorrow. I know He has good things in store for us though! "Now faith is the assurance of things hoped for, the conviction of things not seen."- Hebrews 11:1
> 
> Thank you Sarah for your devotional and words of encouragement this morning! This line really got me: "It&#8217;s when I reach the end of self-effort that I realize what God is after&#8212;my undivided heart." So very true!
> 
> Angel11- Thank you so much for sharing your story! I pray you have a healthy and happy 9 months!! :)
> 
> Welcome Kelly! Although it does go a little against the grain to pray for AF, I hope the Provera works and it shows up for you! Keep us updated :thumbup:
> 
> Becky- It really is hard not to symptom spot (Guilty here too! :haha: ). Hang in there! :hugs:
> 
> Rozaria- I can clearly picture that scene in my head! hahaha!
> 
> As for me, I go in for an exam and blood tests tomorrow morning to find out if I have anything else going on that might be affecting our TTC efforts and give them a baseline for the FS. Please keep me in your prayers!

I'm glad I'm not the only one that symptom spots! :happydance:

What all are they testing for? I'm definitely praying for you!



Godsjewel said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> My lower back has been achy all day and for a little while it felt like someone was stabbing a needle in my back. Trying so hard not to symptom spot or google because that just always leads to disappointment. :dohh: I'm trying to remind myself that God's will, not mine, be done.
> 
> I know it's hard Hun, what day are you on in your cycle?Click to expand...

I'm 4-7 dpo, not really sure because my OPK and BBT always disagree. I got the positive OPK on 1/5 and I'm due for AF on the 19th. I know it's probably too early for symptoms so whenever I start to obsess I'm trying to quickly cut it off by saying, "Not my will, but Thine, be done." So far it's working and I feel a peace about it this cycle that I didn't have in the others. God is good!


----------



## Yukki2011

I would like to join you all. :) TTC 2 months now. last month chemical pregnancy.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Good morning ladies! I hope you all have a blessed day and experience the favor of God in everything that you do!


----------



## Lil_Apple

I'm TTC #3 but I am Christian and would love to join you ladies :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Yukki2011 said:


> I would like to join you all. :) TTC 2 months now. last month chemical pregnancy.

Welcome! My name is Sarah and I'm glad your joining us :hugs:

I'm sorry about your chemical pregnancy. I pray this thread ministers to you while you are going through this wait.


----------



## Godsjewel

Lil_Apple said:


> I'm TTC #3 but I am Christian and would love to join you ladies :flower:

Hello! my name is Sarah and I'm glad you stopped by :hugs:

What a blessing that you already have children :happydance:
You will find the ladies on here to be very uplifting while you are trying to stay patient for the BFP.


----------



## Heather11

Yukki2011 said:


> I would like to join you all. :) TTC 2 months now. last month chemical pregnancy.

Welcome!! I am on month 3 and actually had a chemical pregnancy this month!! Hoping to see that big fat positive soon!!


----------



## beckysprayer

Lil_Apple said:


> I'm TTC #3 but I am Christian and would love to join you ladies :flower:




Yukki2011 said:


> I would like to join you all. :) TTC 2 months now. last month chemical pregnancy.

Welcome girls! I hope this threat is a blessing to both of you! :hugs:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Welcome Lil_Apple and Yukki2011! I'm Rozaria :hi:.


----------



## tartantotty

Hi I hope its ok for me to join your thread!

I am a Christian (baptised 2 years ago this month!), and been married to my husband since April. We have only been ttc for 3 months, but I have had health issues in the past, which may make things difficult.

My husband is in the forces, and we had to move 500 miles to a new base straight after the wedding, which meant I had to leave my church, and my church family. Although I still have contact with everyone, I really miss the fellowship, and being able to learn from other Christians. My relationship with God is still strong, but having some support would be amazing.

I have really enjoyed reading through the posts, and have felt a peace come over me just from doing so. I am not very good on knowing Scriptures etc, so may not have too much to add in that respect, but I hope you don't mind me joining.

wishing you love and every blessing xxxx


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

:hi: Welcome tartantotty! Moving 500 miles must have been a HUGE adjustment. Wow! God bless you in your ttc journey and :dust:


----------



## Godsjewel

tartantotty said:


> Hi I hope its ok for me to join your thread!
> 
> I am a Christian (baptised 2 years ago this month!), and been married to my husband since April. We have only been ttc for 3 months, but I have had health issues in the past, which may make things difficult.
> 
> My husband is in the forces, and we had to move 500 miles to a new base straight after the wedding, which meant I had to leave my church, and my church family. Although I still have contact with everyone, I really miss the fellowship, and being able to learn from other Christians. My relationship with God is still strong, but having some support would be amazing.
> 
> I have really enjoyed reading through the posts, and have felt a peace come over me just from doing so. I am not very good on knowing Scriptures etc, so may not have too much to add in that respect, but I hope you don't mind me joining.
> 
> wishing you love and every blessing xxxx


Welcome!:hugs: My name is Sarah and we would love to have you join our ttc family. Wow! that's a huge thing to leave your family and church, but I pray that God will use all of us to help in comforting you during this time.

I'm so happy that you are already feeling God's peace, He is so good to us and cares about every aspect of our lives.

Feel free to ask questions and post anything you feel that would be uplifting.

By the way, what's your name?


----------



## Godsjewel

I was listening to Joyce Meyer this morning and wanted to share something she said

Many times the situations that come in your life, God only allows them so He can show you His power in delivering you. Thats how your faith grows and builds, as you wait on God and you see Him do the God things that only He can do. Its starts with little things and grows to bigger and bigger things.

The Lord will fight for you, and you shall hold your peace and remain at rest. Exodus 14:14

So thats your part in every battle, this is Gods battle plan. No matter what happens, you hold your peace, remain at rest, keep doing what you know to doEphesians 6 says having done all that Christ has demands, stand firmly in your place. If theres something that you can do, of course do it. But when you know theres nothing you can do, then you just need to hold your peace, remain at rest and keep saying, God is fighting for me! Every time the devil says to you nothings happening, you say, Youre a liar, God is fighting for me! Right now God is working and I will see what He is doing at just the right time, He may not be early, but He wont be late.


----------



## tartantotty

Thank you so much for the welcome! I am going to be on this thread a lot I think! My name is Rach, I'm 33 and I live in England, although I was born and brought up in sunny Scotland!  xx


----------



## Godsjewel

tartantotty said:


> Thank you so much for the welcome! I am going to be on this thread a lot I think! My name is Rach, I'm 33 and I live in England, although I was born and brought up in sunny Scotland!  xx

woohoo!!! glad you will be joining us more often! We love have more sisters in Christ join our family.


----------



## Godsjewel

In the happy moments praise God.
In the difficult moments seek God.
In the quiet moments trust God.
In every moment thank God.


----------



## BRK06

Welcome Lil-apple, Yukki2011, and Rach! :hi: I'm Kim and I'm glad you're sharing your journey with us!!

Just having some tests done to see if I've got thyroid or diabetes issues as well as a few other things...mostly just all the stuff you have to starve yourself for the night before! (I'm so hungry!! :munch: :pizza: :ice-cream: )
I've had most of the initial things they do there in the beginning (HSG, 5,000 Paps and scopes/cameras etc...you know, the usual! :haha: )

In Sept 2010, they found some "spots" on my cervix that they did biopsies on...thankfully, they weren't cancerous, but I'm considered a risk for cervical cancer so they like to check me 2x a year or so.

Despite all this though, I feel wonderfully at peace today. I know the Lord is holding my hand and guiding me through everything coming my way! 
We have been praying constantly about this situation and before we got the orders to come here, we were supposed to go to Missouri! Last minute and totally unexpected, we got a message that they had a spot for us here... complete with one of the Army's fertility centers! We thought maybe He was holding up a sign for us :haha: If it turns out we made the whole thing up in our heads, I know He will let us know!
No matter if I'm supposed to "sweat it out" a bit before my miracle arrives or if I'm just meant to be the best Auntie ever to my nieces and nephews, God is in control and I'll go where he takes me!

Thank you Sarah for all your words of encouragement and inspiration! They have been a great comfort to me as well this morning. I have the song, "Word of God Speak" by Mercy Me running through my head. It's a beautiful song! Check it out if you've not heard it... Or even if you have!! :)

I hope you ladies have a blessed day!!!


----------



## Heather11

Welcome Lil-apple, Yukki2011, and Rach! And all other newbies I may have missed! Welcome to our group!!! :wave:

This is such a wonderful group with some amazing ladies! :flower:


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

went for my HSG test today....that was more painful than I was prepared for. I got hot during the procedure and passed out! I awoke to a nurse standing beside me trying to put wash cloths on my body and taking off my clothes! They didn't find any problems. Everything looked good. Hoping this "cleansing like they call it" will help me get that :bfp: that I've been praying for!


----------



## beckysprayer

tartantotty said:


> Hi I hope its ok for me to join your thread!
> 
> I am a Christian (baptised 2 years ago this month!), and been married to my husband since April. We have only been ttc for 3 months, but I have had health issues in the past, which may make things difficult.
> 
> My husband is in the forces, and we had to move 500 miles to a new base straight after the wedding, which meant I had to leave my church, and my church family. Although I still have contact with everyone, I really miss the fellowship, and being able to learn from other Christians. My relationship with God is still strong, but having some support would be amazing.
> 
> I have really enjoyed reading through the posts, and have felt a peace come over me just from doing so. I am not very good on knowing Scriptures etc, so may not have too much to add in that respect, but I hope you don't mind me joining.
> 
> wishing you love and every blessing xxxx

Welcome! :hugs: I hope you are able to find a good church with wonderful people in your new place! I hope this place can fill part of the fellowship void until you can find your new church home :thumbup:



BRK06 said:


> Welcome Lil-apple, Yukki2011, and Rach! :hi: I'm Kim and I'm glad you're sharing your journey with us!!
> 
> Just having some tests done to see if I've got thyroid or diabetes issues as well as a few other things...mostly just all the stuff you have to starve yourself for the night before! (I'm so hungry!! :munch: :pizza: :ice-cream: )
> I've had most of the initial things they do there in the beginning (HSG, 5,000 Paps and scopes/cameras etc...you know, the usual! :haha: )
> 
> In Sept 2010, they found some "spots" on my cervix that they did biopsies on...thankfully, they weren't cancerous, but I'm considered a risk for cervical cancer so they like to check me 2x a year or so.
> 
> Despite all this though, I feel wonderfully at peace today. I know the Lord is holding my hand and guiding me through everything coming my way!
> We have been praying constantly about this situation and before we got the orders to come here, we were supposed to go to Missouri! Last minute and totally unexpected, we got a message that they had a spot for us here... complete with one of the Army's fertility centers! We thought maybe He was holding up a sign for us :haha: If it turns out we made the whole thing up in our heads, I know He will let us know!
> No matter if I'm supposed to "sweat it out" a bit before my miracle arrives or if I'm just meant to be the best Auntie ever to my nieces and nephews, God is in control and I'll go where he takes me!
> 
> Thank you Sarah for all your words of encouragement and inspiration! They have been a great comfort to me as well this morning. I have the song, "Word of God Speak" by Mercy Me running through my head. It's a beautiful song! Check it out if you've not heard it... Or even if you have!! :)
> 
> I hope you ladies have a blessed day!!!

I love that song by Mercy Me:thumbup: I love quite a few of their songs though, always a blessing.

Praying that all of your test results come back good, whichever way good is for you lol. 



Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> went for my HSG test today....that was more painful than I was prepared for. I got hot during the procedure and passed out! I awoke to a nurse standing beside me trying to put wash cloths on my body and taking off my clothes! They didn't find any problems. Everything looked good. Hoping this "cleansing like they call it" will help me get that :bfp: that I've been praying for!

Oh wow! I'm so sorry that happened. I don't know what an HSG test is or what they do, but it must have been awful for you to pass out! Praying everything worked and you get your BFP soon!


----------



## beckysprayer

I wish, brothers and sisters, that we could all imitate "the pearl oyster"A hurtful particle intrudes itself into its shell, and this vexes and grieves it. It cannot reject the evil, but what does it do but "cover" it with a precious substance extracted out of its own life, by which it turns the intruder into a pearl! Oh, that we could do so with the provocations we receive from our fellow Christians, so that pearls of patience, gentleness, and forgiveness might be bred within us by that which otherwise would have harmed us.
Charles Spurgeon 

I read this quote by Charles Spurgeon today and wow was it convicting. How wonderful it would be to take all of the bad things in our life and turn it into something beautiful. With God's grace I hope to become more like the pearl oyster!


----------



## Lucy529

hello all you beautiful christian ladies how is everyone doing have not been on much as am still a little under the weather but getting better thank God, am going to be extra busy at work for the next few days but just wanted to stop by and say hello and wish all those ladies that are waiting to test hope you get that BFP if not we know that He has a plan for each and everyone of us. Hope that you all have a great weekend if i don't get on here this weekend am keeping you all in my prayers and i hope that am in yours may God keep you all safe this weekend hugs to all


----------



## HisGrace

Hi everyone! Can I join? :wave:


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> Hi everyone! Can I join? :wave:

:wave: welcome! My name is Sarah and of course you can join us. The ladies that are on this thread tremendously bless my life everyday and I know they will do the same for you.

Do you mind sharing a little bit about yourself?


----------



## Godsjewel

Lucy529 said:


> hello all you beautiful christian ladies how is everyone doing have not been on much as am still a little under the weather but getting better thank God, am going to be extra busy at work for the next few days but just wanted to stop by and say hello and wish all those ladies that are waiting to test hope you get that BFP if not we know that He has a plan for each and everyone of us. Hope that you all have a great weekend if i don't get on here this weekend am keeping you all in my prayers and i hope that am in yours may God keep you all safe this weekend hugs to all

Hi Lucy, I'm glad your feeling better and were able to log on and update us. 

I'm doing lovely...looking forward to this weekend to get some much needed rest.

Praying the Lord blesses you with extra strength for work:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> went for my HSG test today....that was more painful than I was prepared for. I got hot during the procedure and passed out! I awoke to a nurse standing beside me trying to put wash cloths on my body and taking off my clothes! They didn't find any problems. Everything looked good. Hoping this "cleansing like they call it" will help me get that :bfp: that I've been praying for!

I'm so sorry it didnt go well for you today :cry: 
Thankfully its over with and hopefully that will help get your blessing soon :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Welcome Lil-apple, Yukki2011, and Rach! :hi: I'm Kim and I'm glad you're sharing your journey with us!!
> 
> Just having some tests done to see if I've got thyroid or diabetes issues as well as a few other things...mostly just all the stuff you have to starve yourself for the night before! (I'm so hungry!! :munch: :pizza: :ice-cream: )
> I've had most of the initial things they do there in the beginning (HSG, 5,000 Paps and scopes/cameras etc...you know, the usual! :haha: )
> 
> In Sept 2010, they found some "spots" on my cervix that they did biopsies on...thankfully, they weren't cancerous, but I'm considered a risk for cervical cancer so they like to check me 2x a year or so.
> 
> Despite all this though, I feel wonderfully at peace today. I know the Lord is holding my hand and guiding me through everything coming my way!
> We have been praying constantly about this situation and before we got the orders to come here, we were supposed to go to Missouri! Last minute and totally unexpected, we got a message that they had a spot for us here... complete with one of the Army's fertility centers! We thought maybe He was holding up a sign for us :haha: If it turns out we made the whole thing up in our heads, I know He will let us know!
> No matter if I'm supposed to "sweat it out" a bit before my miracle arrives or if I'm just meant to be the best Auntie ever to my nieces and nephews, God is in control and I'll go where he takes me!
> 
> Thank you Sarah for all your words of encouragement and inspiration! They have been a great comfort to me as well this morning. I have the song, "Word of God Speak" by Mercy Me running through my head. It's a beautiful song! Check it out if you've not heard it... Or even if you have!! :)
> 
> I hope you ladies have a blessed day!!!

Yes, that's a great song!!! 

Lovin your positive attitude and the faith you have. God is really using you to bless others during your waiting and I'm sure He is smiling :p


----------



## BettieB

Oh Hey! I am so happy that I found this. 

I am not TTC #1 but is that OK? I could really use some support from Christian women going through TTC. I am having a tough time with this :(


----------



## HisGrace

Thanks for the welcome. 

Here's my brief TTC story:

I had an ultrasound for pelvic pain back in March/April 2011 and the doctor told me I had a fibroid in my uterine cavity and 4 more on the outside of my uterus. I then went for an HSG in June/July and the doctor told me that I had a partially blocked fallopian tube. Last month I had a laparoscopy and the doctor confirmed that there is no fibroid in my uterine cavity and both of my fallopian tubes are just fine. I believe that God has healed me and I am so excited to share my testimony. 

We haven't gotten our BFP yet, but I believe it is on the way!


----------



## BRK06

Luvwrthwatng4- Oh my goodness! I'm sorry to hear your HSG went so crazy! Are you ok? Praise God for your good results! We will be looking for that :bfp: !!


Becky- Thanks for sharing that quote! May we all be God's pearl oysters :)


Lucy- Glad to hear you are starting to feel better and praying that you are fully recovered soon! :hugs:


HisGrace- We'd love to have you! Welcome! :hi: I'm Kim!


Thank you ladies for your prayers today! Things look good so far; we will know more in the next couple of weeks. God is good!

Have any of you seen the movie Fireproof?? It has such a powerful message! 


But I trust in your unfailing love; my heart rejoices in your salvation. I will sing the LORDs praise, for he has been good to me.
Psalm 13:5-6 :flower:


----------



## Looneycarter

hey ladies sorry I haven't been on in a while I been very tired...I hope we got another bfp...I will keep you ladies in my prayers and I hope baby dust come to you soon! God will prevail in 2012


----------



## Godsjewel

Before I head to bed, just wanted to inform the newbies that we have a prayer time everyday.

Here's the post I sent previously...

Prayer

I thought it would be a wonderful idea to set a time aside each day to say a prayer for our fellow TTC ladies, and for the ladies that have been blessed with a BFP. 

Here are the time schedules for each area, this will allow us to come in prayer at the same time.

Hawaii 2pm
Pacific Time 4pm
Mountain Time 5pm
Central Time 6pm
Eastern Time 7pm


----------



## Godsjewel

BettieB said:


> Oh Hey! I am so happy that I found this.
> 
> I am not TTC #1 but is that OK? I could really use some support from Christian women going through TTC. I am having a tough time with this :(

Welcome! We are glad your here :hugs:

Please look through the thread and you will find wonderful stories of God's grace and peace. We love to encourage one another and hope to help lift your spirits during this time.

Please tell us a little bit about yourself.


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Here's my brief TTC story:
> 
> I had an ultrasound for pelvic pain back in March/April 2011 and the doctor told me I had a fibroid in my uterine cavity and 4 more on the outside of my uterus. I then went for an HSG in June/July and the doctor told me that I had a partially blocked fallopian tube. Last month I had a laparoscopy and the doctor confirmed that there is no fibroid in my uterine cavity and both of my fallopian tubes are just fine. I believe that God has healed me and I am so excited to share my testimony.
> 
> We haven't gotten our BFP yet, but I believe it is on the way!

:happydance:Woohoo! God is still in the miracle working business. Looking forward to your journey.


----------



## Godsjewel

Good night my precious sisters! I pray you all have a restful and peaceful sleep waking up completely refreshed in the morning.


----------



## HisGrace

Godsjewel said:


> Before I head to bed, just wanted to inform the newbies that we have a prayer time everyday.
> 
> Here's the post I sent previously...
> 
> Prayer
> 
> I thought it would be a wonderful idea to set a time aside each day to say a prayer for our fellow TTC ladies, and for the ladies that have been blessed with a BFP.
> 
> Here are the time schedules for each area, this will allow us to come in prayer at the same time.
> 
> Hawaii 2pm
> Pacific Time 4pm
> Mountain Time 5pm
> Central Time 6pm
> Eastern Time 7pm

I love this idea. Thanks so much for keeping us newbies up to date.


----------



## BettieB

Godsjewel said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> Oh Hey! I am so happy that I found this.
> 
> I am not TTC #1 but is that OK? I could really use some support from Christian women going through TTC. I am having a tough time with this :(
> 
> Welcome! We are glad your here :hugs:
> 
> Please look through the thread and you will find wonderful stories of God's grace and peace. We love to encourage one another and hope to help lift your spirits during this time.
> 
> Please tell us a little bit about yourself.Click to expand...

 Well I am TTC #2 But TTC #1 took 5 YEARS! It was a tough time for my husband and I, wondering if we were going to ever have a baby, and wondering God's purpose for it. Finally we conceived and my daughter was born Sep 24 2010. She is such a blessing and I thank the Lord for her everyday!

My husband is in the Military, he is a Marine, and he works a lot of hours. We barely see him anymore it seems. Now we have decided that we really want baby #2, but I am really scared we are going to have a tough time like last time. It was so tough, I just wish sometime I could be like those girls ya know, that their husbands look at them and they're pregnant! :wacko:

This is sort of a more depressing tone than normal for me! I am usually very cheerful and have strong faith with Jesus. Its just the last couple days, I have been a total mess! 5 dpo now and I started cramping a coule days ago and Im so emotional! Wondering if it is just my period coming too early, but I coulda swore that I ovulated only 4-5 days ago! Thats the whole thing, I just want to be pregnant now and not go through all the tough parts about TTC! Well ty ladies for letting me Join the group!

God Bless! :)


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Good night my precious sisters! I pray you all have a restful and peaceful sleep waking up completely refreshed in the morning.

And same to you....Sleep well! See you tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

BettieB said:


> Oh Hey! I am so happy that I found this.
> 
> I am not TTC #1 but is that OK? I could really use some support from Christian women going through TTC. I am having a tough time with this :(

Hi BettieB! My name is Kim. Welcome! I'm sorry you're going through a rough time :hugs: Hang in there sweetie! Jesus said, "Do not let your hearts be troubled. Trust in God; trust also in me." (John 14:1) 

Mid-cycle cramping may not be all bad... if not ovulation cramps, maybe implantation? Praying for you!


----------



## BRK06

HisGrace said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Here's my brief TTC story:
> 
> I had an ultrasound for pelvic pain back in March/April 2011 and the doctor told me I had a fibroid in my uterine cavity and 4 more on the outside of my uterus. I then went for an HSG in June/July and the doctor told me that I had a partially blocked fallopian tube. Last month I had a laparoscopy and the doctor confirmed that there is no fibroid in my uterine cavity and both of my fallopian tubes are just fine. I believe that God has healed me and I am so excited to share my testimony.
> 
> We haven't gotten our BFP yet, but I believe it is on the way!


Wow! Praise God for your healing! :happydance: Keep your bright outlook and I pray your miracle comes soon!


----------



## BettieB

BRK06 said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> Oh Hey! I am so happy that I found this.
> 
> I am not TTC #1 but is that OK? I could really use some support from Christian women going through TTC. I am having a tough time with this :(
> 
> Hi BettieB! My name is Kim. Welcome! I'm sorry you're going through a rough time :hugs: Hang in there sweetie! Jesus said, "Do not let your hearts be troubled. Trust in God; trust also in me." (John 14:1)
> 
> Mid-cycle cramping may not be all bad... if not ovulation cramps, maybe implantation? Praying for you!Click to expand...


It may be ovulation cramps, I would like that better even then period cramps! Today has been emotional for me, its like IM gonna have AF! Everything makes me cry haha! My Hubby thinks Im a basket case! :dohh:


----------



## BRK06

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies sorry I haven't been on in a while I been very tired...I hope we got another bfp...I will keep you ladies in my prayers and I hope baby dust come to you soon! God will prevail in 2012

Great to see you! Get plenty of :sleep: and grow that little bean! :baby:


----------



## BRK06

Just thought I'd share! :hugs:


Though the mountains be shaken 
and the hills be removed, 
yet my unfailing love for you will not be shaken 
nor my covenant of peace be removed, 
says the LORD, who has compassion on you. -Isaiah 54:10


''For I, the Lord your God, will hold your right hand, Saying to you, 'Fear not, I will help you.'' - Isaiah 41:13



"When you feel like giving up, remember why you held on for so long in the first place." - Author Unknown


My fur baby says Goodnight! :sleep:


https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/0d1b4b9a.jpg


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Good morning ladies! This is the day that the Lord has made, I will rejoice and be glad in it! Have a blessed day! I'm off to work. I will catch up with everyone as soon as I can.


----------



## tartantotty

Morning everyone!

Wow what an amazing thread this is, I feel so uplifted this morning reading it, and I thank God that I found it (whilst doing a google search for something else, thank you Jesus!).:happydance:

I love the idea of the prayer time as well, and will get involved too. My memory for names is not great, so I will say a big group thank you for the welcome too!:hugs:

wishing you all a blessed day, and feel peace knowing that God is doing his will in all our lives xx


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Just thought I'd share! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Though the mountains be shaken
> and the hills be removed,
> yet my unfailing love for you will not be shaken
> nor my covenant of peace be removed,
> says the LORD, who has compassion on you. -Isaiah 54:10
> 
> 
> ''For I, the Lord your God, will hold your right hand, Saying to you, 'Fear not, I will help you.'' - Isaiah 41:13
> 
> 
> 
> "When you feel like giving up, remember why you held on for so long in the first place." - Author Unknown
> 
> 
> My fur baby says Goodnight! :sleep:
> 
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/0d1b4b9a.jpg

I love bubba!!! I want to give him a BIG squeeze :hugs:

Wonderful scriptures Kim. Are you feeling better now?


----------



## Godsjewel

tartantotty said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Wow what an amazing thread this is, I feel so uplifted this morning reading it, and I thank God that I found it (whilst doing a google search for something else, thank you Jesus!).:happydance:
> 
> I love the idea of the prayer time as well, and will get involved too. My memory for names is not great, so I will say a big group thank you for the welcome too!:hugs:
> 
> wishing you all a blessed day, and feel peace knowing that God is doing his will in all our lives xx

Yay! You were meant to be here :thumbup:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Luvwrthwatng4 - I'm sorry your HSG was so painful, but I'm glad that everything looked good! :hugs: 

Lucy - I hope that by the time we hear from you again that you are feeling 100% better!

HisGrace - :hi: Welcome! Praise God for healing! 

BettieB - :hi: Welcome! I'm praying that #2 comes soon!

Kim - I love Fireproof! I made all my Christian coworkers borrow my dvd and watch it.

Looneycarter - Have a great appointment today!


The holy spirit placed something on my heart last night that I wanted to share. It is great that we are praying, but we also need to go into covenant and pray with our spouses. I know my husband prays about ttc and I pray about ttc, but we hardly ever pray together about it. I encourage all of you to pray with your spouse in the coming week, not just about ttc, but about anything. God is the "third person" in our marriages. We should commune with Him individually and with our spouses. Speak life into your situations!


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Good morning ladies! This is the day that the Lord has made, I will rejoice and be glad in it! Have a blessed day! I'm off to work. I will catch up with everyone as soon as I can.

Good morning Rosaria! 

Blessings to you today my friend :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

BettieB said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> Oh Hey! I am so happy that I found this.
> 
> I am not TTC #1 but is that OK? I could really use some support from Christian women going through TTC. I am having a tough time with this :(
> 
> Welcome! We are glad your here :hugs:
> 
> Please look through the thread and you will find wonderful stories of God's grace and peace. We love to encourage one another and hope to help lift your spirits during this time.
> 
> Please tell us a little bit about yourself.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am TTC #2 But TTC #1 took 5 YEARS! It was a tough time for my husband and I, wondering if we were going to ever have a baby, and wondering God's purpose for it. Finally we conceived and my daughter was born Sep 24 2010. She is such a blessing and I thank the Lord for her everyday!
> 
> My husband is in the Military, he is a Marine, and he works a lot of hours. We barely see him anymore it seems. Now we have decided that we really want baby #2, but I am really scared we are going to have a tough time like last time. It was so tough, I just wish sometime I could be like those girls ya know, that their husbands look at them and they're pregnant! :wacko:
> 
> This is sort of a more depressing tone than normal for me! I am usually very cheerful and have strong faith with Jesus. Its just the last couple days, I have been a total mess! 5 dpo now and I started cramping a coule days ago and Im so emotional! Wondering if it is just my period coming too early, but I coulda swore that I ovulated only 4-5 days ago! Thats the whole thing, I just want to be pregnant now and not go through all the tough parts about TTC! Well ty ladies for letting me Join the group!
> 
> God Bless! :)Click to expand...

Thank you so much for sharing, that definitely gives me a HUGE boost of hope since It's coming up to 4 1/2 years of ttc for my 1st. 

Did you have any healthy issues that made the first one take so long? Did you conceive naturally or have any assistance?


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/nYE1M.jpg
Here's a picture of my lazy lima beans this morning. 
I snapped this shot before heading out to work this morning lol.


----------



## Godsjewel

Since its Friday, can we play a little game to get to know each other better?

Its called the Four Facts game, heres how its played.

Each person writes down four facts about themselves, one of which is not the truth. Each person will read what everyone wrote about themselves and reply back with which one they think isnt the truth. Tomorrow we can tell which one isnt the truth and see how many people got it right.

Ill start

1-	I went to Jamaica for my honeymoon
2-	I was hit by a dart near my eye when I was in young and now have a scar
3-	I dont like Thai food
4-	My name was announced on the news when I was 9 because I won a coloring contest they were doing 

Now guess which one is not the truth :winkwink:


----------



## beckysprayer

Welcome to all of the new ladies! I hope you find this thread as a place of encouragement! :hugs:

This is the day which the LORD hath made; we will rejoice and be glad in it. - Psalms 118:24

I hope everyone has a great day today. :thumbup: Anyone doing anything fun this weekend?

Praying for all of you!


----------



## beckysprayer

BRK06 said:


> Just thought I'd share! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Though the mountains be shaken
> and the hills be removed,
> yet my unfailing love for you will not be shaken
> nor my covenant of peace be removed,
> says the LORD, who has compassion on you. -Isaiah 54:10
> 
> 
> ''For I, the Lord your God, will hold your right hand, Saying to you, 'Fear not, I will help you.'' - Isaiah 41:13
> 
> 
> 
> "When you feel like giving up, remember why you held on for so long in the first place." - Author Unknown
> 
> 
> My fur baby says Goodnight! :sleep:
> 
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/0d1b4b9a.jpg




Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/nYE1M.jpg
> Here's a picture of my lazy lima beans this morning.
> I snapped this shot before heading out to work this morning lol.

Your pets are so cute! I just want to pick them all of and give them a big hug! :happydance:


----------



## BettieB

> Thank you so much for sharing, that definitely gives me a HUGE boost of hope since It's coming up to 4 1/2 years of ttc for my 1st.
> 
> Did you have any healthy issues that made the first one take so long? Did you conceive naturally or have any assistance?

I'm glad I could offer you a boost in spirits! :) 

I didn't have any issues with health or any specific diagnosis for my infertility! Every test my husband and I did, always came back as normal! Nothing wrong with him, nothing wrong with me, just no baby :shrug:

I just had to take it as a sign that God did not mean for us to have a child yet. So I sorta just laid off for a bit on TTC and bam, I got pregnant very suddenly and unexpectedly.


----------



## BettieB

Just thought I would share this photo. I find it quite comforting and beautiful!
 



Attached Files:







384378_348851091811527_100000599161264_1285189_173512696_n.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Andrieflower

Hello, ladies. I ask for prayers for my family. Yesterday I found out my dad cheated on my mom, and even as an adult that's hard news to handle. My mom isn't doing well at all. I ask for strength, comfort, guidance, and clarity.


----------



## BRK06

Andrieflower said:


> Hello, ladies. I ask for prayers for my family. Yesterday I found out my dad cheated on my mom, and even as an adult that's hard news to handle. My mom isn't doing well at all. I ask for strength, comfort, guidance, and clarity.

:hugs: I'm so sorry Sweetie. I know that's a really hard thing to go through. I'm praying for you and your family. We are here for you if you want/ need to talk :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

SuperwomanTTC said:


> The holy spirit placed something on my heart last night that I wanted to share. It is great that we are praying, but we also need to go into covenant and pray with our spouses. I know my husband prays about ttc and I pray about ttc, but we hardly ever pray together about it. I encourage all of you to pray with your spouse in the coming week, not just about ttc, but about anything. God is the "third person" in our marriages. We should commune with Him individually and with our spouses. Speak life into your situations!

Good morning! Thank you for sharing this. Sadly, my husband and I don't pray together as often as I'd like either. I think if we did more it would bring us closer not only to God, but also to each other! 
Have a blessed day!


----------



## BRK06

tartantotty said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Wow what an amazing thread this is, I feel so uplifted this morning reading it, and I thank God that I found it (whilst doing a google search for something else, thank you Jesus!).:happydance:
> 
> I love the idea of the prayer time as well, and will get involved too. My memory for names is not great, so I will say a big group thank you for the welcome too!:hugs:
> 
> wishing you all a blessed day, and feel peace knowing that God is doing his will in all our lives xx

Good morning Rach! I'm so glad you found us too!! Have a blessed day :)


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/nYE1M.jpg
> Here's a picture of my lazy lima beans this morning.
> I snapped this shot before heading out to work this morning lol.

Awww! They are so cute! I bet they would get along famously with Bubba :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

Andrieflower said:


> Hello, ladies. I ask for prayers for my family. Yesterday I found out my dad cheated on my mom, and even as an adult that's hard news to handle. My mom isn't doing well at all. I ask for strength, comfort, guidance, and clarity.

I'm so sorry that your family is going through this. This is definitely a tough situation, I know from personal experience since my first husband cheated on me and got the other woman pregnant. God brought me through that situation and I pray He will do the same for your mom. :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Since its Friday, can we play a little game to get to know each other better?
> 
> Its called the Four Facts game, heres how its played.
> 
> Each person writes down four facts about themselves, one of which is not the truth. Each person will read what everyone wrote about themselves and reply back with which one they think isnt the truth. Tomorrow we can tell which one isnt the truth and see how many people got it right.
> 
> Ill start
> 
> 1-	I went to Jamaica for my honeymoon
> 2-	I was hit by a dart near my eye when I was in young and now have a scar
> 3-	I dont like Thai food
> 4-	My name was announced on the news when I was 9 because I won a coloring contest they were doing
> 
> Now guess which one is not the truth :winkwink:

What a fun idea! :) Hmmm...let's see... :-k How about #3? 

(Hey! Look at that rhyme! But now's not the time... :haha: Reminds me of that scene in The Princess Bride with Fezzik and Inigo!)


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Since its Friday, can we play a little game to get to know each other better?
> 
> Its called the Four Facts game, heres how its played.
> 
> Each person writes down four facts about themselves, one of which is not the truth. Each person will read what everyone wrote about themselves and reply back with which one they think isnt the truth. Tomorrow we can tell which one isnt the truth and see how many people got it right.
> 
> Ill start
> 
> 1-	I went to Jamaica for my honeymoon
> 2-	I was hit by a dart near my eye when I was in young and now have a scar
> 3-	I dont like Thai food
> 4-	My name was announced on the news when I was 9 because I won a coloring contest they were doing
> 
> Now guess which one is not the truth :winkwink:
> 
> What a fun idea! :) Hmmm...let's see... :-k How about #3?
> 
> (Hey! Look at that rhyme! But now's not the time... :haha: Reminds me of that scene in The Princess Bride with Fezzik and Inigo!)Click to expand...

LOL! With all your rhymes, are you sure you're not a rapper :haha:
You will have to wait for the answer tomorrow.

Your turn!


----------



## BRK06

Aww man! I had this all typed up, and then I accidentally refreshed the page! Ok here goes:

My four facts:

1- I rode in a gondola in Venice 

2- My two favorite flowers are daisies and tulips

3- I was almost born in an elevator

4- My best movie pick is, "The Sound of Music"

Which one is false? :laugh2:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Aww man! I had this all typed up, and then I accidentally refreshed the page! Ok here goes:
> 
> My four facts:
> 
> 1- I rode in a gondola in Venice
> 
> 2- My two favorite flowers are daisies and tulips
> 
> 3- I was almost born in an elevator
> 
> 4- My best movie pick is, "The Sound of Music"
> 
> Which one is false? :laugh2:

I say #2


----------



## beckysprayer

Andrieflower said:


> Hello, ladies. I ask for prayers for my family. Yesterday I found out my dad cheated on my mom, and even as an adult that's hard news to handle. My mom isn't doing well at all. I ask for strength, comfort, guidance, and clarity.

I'm so sorry to hear that! :hugs: I'm definitely praying for you family!


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> Since its Friday, can we play a little game to get to know each other better?
> 
> Its called the Four Facts game, heres how its played.
> 
> Each person writes down four facts about themselves, one of which is not the truth. Each person will read what everyone wrote about themselves and reply back with which one they think isnt the truth. Tomorrow we can tell which one isnt the truth and see how many people got it right.
> 
> Ill start
> 
> 1-	I went to Jamaica for my honeymoon
> 2-	I was hit by a dart near my eye when I was in young and now have a scar
> 3-	I dont like Thai food
> 4-	My name was announced on the news when I was 9 because I won a coloring contest they were doing
> 
> Now guess which one is not the truth :winkwink:

I'll go with 4 because that sounds like a small town thing and you live in a big city :shrug::haha:



BRK06 said:


> Aww man! I had this all typed up, and then I accidentally refreshed the page! Ok here goes:
> 
> My four facts:
> 
> 1- I rode in a gondola in Venice
> 
> 2- My two favorite flowers are daisies and tulips
> 
> 3- I was almost born in an elevator
> 
> 4- My best movie pick is, "The Sound of Music"
> 
> Which one is false? :laugh2:

I'll go with 4 because I have some how never seen this movie lol :happydance:


----------



## beckysprayer

Here are my four facts:

1. I've never been to Europe

2. I have auburn hair.

3. I'm an artist and love to draw.

4. I've ridden an elephant.

:happydance:


----------



## BettieB

beckysprayer said:


> Here are my four facts:
> 
> 1. I've never been to Europe
> 
> 2. I have auburn hair.
> 
> 3. I'm an artist and love to draw.
> 
> 4. I've ridden an elephant.
> 
> :happydance:


I'll go with number 1! :D


----------



## BettieB

My facts

1. I first met my husband at age 14
2. I have 2 dogs
3. I don't like fast food
4. I have green eyes


----------



## me222

Hey all. I too am a Christian and would love to join this group:). Been ttc since Feb 2011 so it's been almost 12 months. wondering whether to see a dr if I get af this month because then it's been 12 months. What did others of you do? Did you see a dr? The drs where I live aren't very good. And I'm more into natural alternative medicine than GPs. I think one of the reasons we haven't been able to conceive is due to me being stressed last year (I was a first year out teacher). 
Praying for you all. It's hard to trust God..but He is good no matter what.


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> Here are my four facts:
> 
> 1. I've never been to Europe
> 
> 2. I have auburn hair.
> 
> 3. I'm an artist and love to draw.
> 
> 4. I've ridden an elephant.
> 
> :happydance:

#1 :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

BettieB said:


> My facts
> 
> 1. I first met my husband at age 14
> 2. I have 2 dogs
> 3. I don't like fast food
> 4. I have green eyes

I say #2


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> Hey all. I too am a Christian and would love to join this group:). Been ttc since Feb 2011 so it's been almost 12 months. wondering whether to see a dr if I get af this month because then it's been 12 months. What did others of you do? Did you see a dr? The drs where I live aren't very good. And I'm more into natural alternative medicine than GPs. I think one of the reasons we haven't been able to conceive is due to me being stressed last year (I was a first year out teacher).
> Praying for you all. It's hard to trust God..but He is good no matter what.

Welcome :hugs: I'm so glad you've joined us.

After a year and a half of trying I saw my Ob/gyn and she did an ultrasound and found cysts on my right ovary and also found out I had endometriosis. 

They also did a semen analysis on my hubby to make sure nothing was wrong on his side, in which his results were excellent, so it was just me. 

Do you track your ovulation and all that good stuff?


----------



## me222

Thank you. Can I ask why you waited a year and a half? I'm kind of glad you say that because I feel pressure to do more (see dr, etc) if I get af this month as many others seem to after ttc for 12 months. Yeah, I've been tracking my cm for quite some time, and recently bought a thermometre so using that as well. And charting all this down.

It's difficult, hey? Hugs to you!!!! How do you respond when people ask silly questions or drop dumb hints about kids?


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

I just wanted to let all of you wonderful ladies know that I read this everyday even though I don't have the time (or don't know what to say) to post as often as you all do! I love it :) Here are my four things...

1. I am older than my husband...

2. I grew an inch or two after I got married!

3. I still check my myspace page!

4. I have 12 siblings! (16 if you count my husbands!)

Can you find the false fact?! btw, I love this game!!!


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

Godsjewel said:


> Since its Friday, can we play a little game to get to know each other better?
> 
> Its called the Four Facts game, heres how its played.
> 
> Each person writes down four facts about themselves, one of which is not the truth. Each person will read what everyone wrote about themselves and reply back with which one they think isnt the truth. Tomorrow we can tell which one isnt the truth and see how many people got it right.
> 
> Ill start
> 
> 1-	I went to Jamaica for my honeymoon
> 2-	I was hit by a dart near my eye when I was in young and now have a scar
> 3-	I dont like Thai food
> 4-	My name was announced on the news when I was 9 because I won a coloring contest they were doing
> 
> Now guess which one is not the truth :winkwink:

I'm guessing #3 because Thai food is soooooo yummy!


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

BRK06 said:


> Aww man! I had this all typed up, and then I accidentally refreshed the page! Ok here goes:
> 
> My four facts:
> 
> 1- I rode in a gondola in Venice
> 
> 2- My two favorite flowers are daisies and tulips
> 
> 3- I was almost born in an elevator
> 
> 4- My best movie pick is, "The Sound of Music"
> 
> Which one is false? :laugh2:

How about #4 as the false?!


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

beckysprayer said:


> Here are my four facts:
> 
> 1. I've never been to Europe
> 
> 2. I have auburn hair.
> 
> 3. I'm an artist and love to draw.
> 
> 4. I've ridden an elephant.
> 
> :happydance:

#1 as the false?


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

BettieB said:


> My facts
> 
> 1. I first met my husband at age 14
> 2. I have 2 dogs
> 3. I don't like fast food
> 4. I have green eyes

I am guessing #4 as the false?


----------



## BRK06

beckysprayer said:


> Here are my four facts:
> 
> 1. I've never been to Europe
> 
> 2. I have auburn hair.
> 
> 3. I'm an artist and love to draw.
> 
> 4. I've ridden an elephant.
> 
> :happydance:

Since everyone else is saying #1, I'm going to go with number 2!! :D


----------



## BRK06

BettieB said:


> My facts
> 
> 1. I first met my husband at age 14
> 2. I have 2 dogs
> 3. I don't like fast food
> 4. I have green eyes

#4!! :D


----------



## BRK06

Vrothenbuhler said:


> I just wanted to let all of you wonderful ladies know that I read this everyday even though I don't have the time (or don't know what to say) to post as often as you all do! I love it :) Here are my four things...
> 
> 1. I am older than my husband...
> 
> 2. I grew an inch or two after I got married!
> 
> 3. I still check my myspace page!
> 
> 4. I have 12 siblings! (16 if you count my husbands!)
> 
> Can you find the false fact?! btw, I love this game!!!

Hi Vanessa! I was wondering where you had gone...are you feeling better?

I'm going with # 3! :)


----------



## Godsjewel

Vrothenbuhler said:


> I just wanted to let all of you wonderful ladies know that I read this everyday even though I don't have the time (or don't know what to say) to post as often as you all do! I love it :) Here are my four things...
> 
> 1. I am older than my husband...
> 
> 2. I grew an inch or two after I got married!
> 
> 3. I still check my myspace page!
> 
> 4. I have 12 siblings! (16 if you count my husbands!)
> 
> Can you find the false fact?! btw, I love this game!!!

Hi sweety :hugs: I say #1


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> Thank you. Can I ask why you waited a year and a half? I'm kind of glad you say that because I feel pressure to do more (see dr, etc) if I get af this month as many others seem to after ttc for 12 months. Yeah, I've been tracking my cm for quite some time, and recently bought a thermometre so using that as well. And charting all this down.
> 
> It's difficult, hey? Hugs to you!!!! How do you respond when people ask silly questions or drop dumb hints about kids?

I was very naive about the ttc process and didn't know much about ovulation, cm and all that good stuff back then. I just thought it would happen one day and that day never came.

To track ovulation, I use the clear blue easy fertility monitor and I love it. I've never been a fan of taking my temperature every morning and examining my cm.

No one asks us about having kids since they all know my struggles. Everyone just keeps telling us they are praying and believing God will bless us.


----------



## BRK06

me222 said:


> Hey all. I too am a Christian and would love to join this group:). Been ttc since Feb 2011 so it's been almost 12 months. wondering whether to see a dr if I get af this month because then it's been 12 months. What did others of you do? Did you see a dr? The drs where I live aren't very good. And I'm more into natural alternative medicine than GPs. I think one of the reasons we haven't been able to conceive is due to me being stressed last year (I was a first year out teacher).
> Praying for you all. It's hard to trust God..but He is good no matter what.

Welcome! Glad to have you with us! 
I didn't go to the dr for fertility issues until we had been NTNP for a year and a half and about 3 months actually TTC. (I think I was sort of in denial) 

Praying for you Hun! I hope you're able to figure out what is going on. :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

I heard this song for the first time earlier and it moved me to tears. What a wonderful God we serve! I just had to share with you ladies!!
It's called "Carry Me to the Cross" by Kutless

When the path is daunting
And every step exhausting
I'm not alone
I'm not alone, no, no
I feel you draw me closer
All these burdens on my shoulder
I'm not alone, I'm not alone
You pull me me from this place

Hallelujah
You carry me every day
You carry me all all the way
Hallelujah
You carry me to the
You carry me to the cross

How your love has moved me, yeah
To the foot of all your glory
I'm not alone, I'm not alone
I'm not alone

Hallelujah
You carry me every day
You carry me all all the way
Hallelujah
You carry me to the
You carry me to the cross

All of these cities you have built
And every cathedral you have filled
To all of creation you gave life with your hands
And with those hands you comfort me
You lift me up from my knees
And carry me
You carry me

I thought it was a beautiful song :)


----------



## beckysprayer

BettieB said:


> My facts
> 
> 1. I first met my husband at age 14
> 2. I have 2 dogs
> 3. I don't like fast food
> 4. I have green eyes

I'm going to guess 2.



me222 said:


> Hey all. I too am a Christian and would love to join this group:). Been ttc since Feb 2011 so it's been almost 12 months. wondering whether to see a dr if I get af this month because then it's been 12 months. What did others of you do? Did you see a dr? The drs where I live aren't very good. And I'm more into natural alternative medicine than GPs. I think one of the reasons we haven't been able to conceive is due to me being stressed last year (I was a first year out teacher).
> Praying for you all. It's hard to trust God..but He is good no matter what.

Welcome me! :hugs: I just started trying in September so I haven't gone to the doctor yet, but I don't know when I will if it comes to that. Going to the doctor makes fertility issues seem so...official and I can see myself living in denial about the whole thing past one year.



Vrothenbuhler said:


> I just wanted to let all of you wonderful ladies know that I read this everyday even though I don't have the time (or don't know what to say) to post as often as you all do! I love it :) Here are my four things...
> 
> 1. I am older than my husband...
> 
> 2. I grew an inch or two after I got married!
> 
> 3. I still check my myspace page!
> 
> 4. I have 12 siblings! (16 if you count my husbands!)
> 
> Can you find the false fact?! btw, I love this game!!!

Number 3. :thumbup:


----------



## beckysprayer

How is everyone doing today?

My temperatures have been all over the place this month so I think I am out. No clear pattern at all. :nope:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> I heard this song for the first time earlier and it moved me to tears. What a wonderful God we serve! I just had to share with you ladies!!
> It's called "Carry Me to the Cross" by Kutless
> 
> When the path is daunting
> And every step exhausting
> I'm not alone
> I'm not alone, no, no
> I feel you draw me closer
> All these burdens on my shoulder
> I'm not alone, I'm not alone
> You pull me me from this place
> 
> Hallelujah
> You carry me every day
> You carry me all all the way
> Hallelujah
> You carry me to the
> You carry me to the cross
> 
> How your love has moved me, yeah
> To the foot of all your glory
> I'm not alone, I'm not alone
> I'm not alone
> 
> Hallelujah
> You carry me every day
> You carry me all all the way
> Hallelujah
> You carry me to the
> You carry me to the cross
> 
> All of these cities you have built
> And every cathedral you have filled
> To all of creation you gave life with your hands
> And with those hands you comfort me
> You lift me up from my knees
> And carry me
> You carry me
> 
> I thought it was a beautiful song :)

Do you listen to KLove radio? I hear that song often :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> My temperatures have been all over the place this month so I think I am out. No clear pattern at all. :nope:

Hi Becky :hugs:
I'm doing pretty good. I'm just looking forward to relaxing a bit today and maybe watch football with hubby later.


----------



## Godsjewel

So whoever played the four facts game yesterday can display there answers now.

Most of you got mine right. The false answer was #3....Thai food is my favorite :happydance:


----------



## BRK06

beckysprayer said:


> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> My temperatures have been all over the place this month so I think I am out. No clear pattern at all. :nope:

:hugs: you aren't out until AF shows! What day is this for you?


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> I heard this song for the first time earlier and it moved me to tears. What a wonderful God we serve! I just had to share with you ladies!!
> It's called "Carry Me to the Cross" by Kutless
> 
> When the path is daunting
> And every step exhausting
> I'm not alone
> I'm not alone, no, no
> I feel you draw me closer
> All these burdens on my shoulder
> I'm not alone, I'm not alone
> You pull me me from this place
> 
> Hallelujah
> You carry me every day
> You carry me all all the way
> Hallelujah
> You carry me to the
> You carry me to the cross
> 
> How your love has moved me, yeah
> To the foot of all your glory
> I'm not alone, I'm not alone
> I'm not alone
> 
> Hallelujah
> You carry me every day
> You carry me all all the way
> Hallelujah
> You carry me to the
> You carry me to the cross
> 
> All of these cities you have built
> And every cathedral you have filled
> To all of creation you gave life with your hands
> And with those hands you comfort me
> You lift me up from my knees
> And carry me
> You carry me
> 
> I thought it was a beautiful song :)
> 
> Do you listen to KLove radio? I hear that song often :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

I do in the car, but for some reason I missed this one until yesterday!


----------



## BRK06

My false fact was #2! (Good guess Sarah!)

My favorites are actually lilly and hibiscus flowers! :)

That was a fun game and we got to learn some interesting things about each other!

How about the rest of you ladies?


----------



## beckysprayer

Number 3 was false for me. I can't draw to save my life. :haha: Not one creative bone in my body lol.


----------



## beckysprayer

BRK06 said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> My temperatures have been all over the place this month so I think I am out. No clear pattern at all. :nope:
> 
> :hugs: you aren't out until AF shows! What day is this for you?Click to expand...

:hugs: I'm due for AF on Wednesday or Thursday, so I'm almost done. I sometimes breathe threw my mouth and am such a light sleeper that I wake up often throughout the night, so I guess that could explain the crazy temps :shrug:. I don't have any symptoms either though, feel perfectly normal. But God is good and this is the first month I haven't been symptom spotting like crazy. Every other month I convinced myself a BFP was coming and then I was totally devastated when AF came instead.



Godsjewel said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> My temperatures have been all over the place this month so I think I am out. No clear pattern at all. :nope:
> 
> Hi Becky :hugs:
> I'm doing pretty good. I'm just looking forward to relaxing a bit today and maybe watch football with hubby later.Click to expand...

Are you watching the 49er game?


----------



## emr11

Hello ladies. I am just curious if anyone has a flex spending account with their health insurance, and if they do, do you know if it covers a home sperm counter thing? I am not sure if it is considered something that I could buy with that card. And I cant find any info on the web :/


----------



## BettieB

My false fact was #3! I love fast food! baha. I know its not the healthiest habit, but oh how I love a cheeseburger and fries! LOL


----------



## Looneycarter

hey ladies long time no talk I ask if,you guys can keep me on your prayers me and hubby been getting into it alot fighting like physically and I'm scared for my baby so please pray for me


----------



## BettieB

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies long time no talk I ask if,you guys can keep me on your prayers me and hubby been getting into it alot fighting like physically and I'm scared for my baby so please pray for me

Oh no! Will definitely pray for you! Is there somewhere else you can stay, like a relative or something until things calm down?


----------



## Looneycarter

yea I going to my mom house!


----------



## beckysprayer

Oh Looney! Are you okay! I'm definitely praying for you, but I am so relieved your mom is close so you can stay at her house. :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

emr11 said:


> Hello ladies. I am just curious if anyone has a flex spending account with their health insurance, and if they do, do you know if it covers a home sperm counter thing? I am not sure if it is considered something that I could buy with that card. And I cant find any info on the web :/

I don't have a flex spending account so I don't know, but if you call your insurance company they would probably know. Or your HR rep at work.


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> My temperatures have been all over the place this month so I think I am out. No clear pattern at all. :nope:
> 
> :hugs: you aren't out until AF shows! What day is this for you?Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I'm due for AF on Wednesday or Thursday, so I'm almost done. I sometimes breathe threw my mouth and am such a light sleeper that I wake up often throughout the night, so I guess that could explain the crazy temps :shrug:. I don't have any symptoms either though, feel perfectly normal. But God is good and this is the first month I haven't been symptom spotting like crazy. Every other month I convinced myself a BFP was coming and then I was totally devastated when AF came instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> My temperatures have been all over the place this month so I think I am out. No clear pattern at all. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Becky :hugs:
> I'm doing pretty good. I'm just looking forward to relaxing a bit today and maybe watch football with hubby later.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you watching the 49er game?Click to expand...

I didnt end up watching the niners, took a nap :sleep: but I am watching the bronco game hoping they win.


----------



## BettieB

Yes. Go Tim Tebow Such a handsome guy and of good faith also :)


----------



## Godsjewel

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies long time no talk I ask if,you guys can keep me on your prayers me and hubby been getting into it alot fighting like physically and I'm scared for my baby so please pray for me

That saddens me :cry:
I don't want you to stress and get your body worked up, it's not good for the baby. 

Please stay with your mom for as long as it takes to get the peace back at home. I will be praying for you and your hubby.


----------



## Godsjewel

BettieB said:


> Yes. Go Tim Tebow Such a handsome guy and of good faith also :)

Haha! That's why I'm rooting for him :winkwink:

What an amazing man of God, it just gets me so upset that the media is making his Christianity seem like a bad thing:growlmad:


----------



## Godsjewel

BettieB said:


> My false fact was #3! I love fast food! baha. I know its not the healthiest habit, but oh how I love a cheeseburger and fries! LOL

Haha, me too :pizza:


----------



## BRK06

beckysprayer said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> My temperatures have been all over the place this month so I think I am out. No clear pattern at all. :nope:
> 
> :hugs: you aren't out until AF shows! What day is this for you?Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I'm due for AF on Wednesday or Thursday, so I'm almost done. I sometimes breathe threw my mouth and am such a light sleeper that I wake up often throughout the night, so I guess that could explain the crazy temps :shrug:. I don't have any symptoms either though, feel perfectly normal. But God is good and this is the first month I haven't been symptom spotting like crazy. Every other month I convinced myself a BFP was coming and then I was totally devastated when AF came instead.Click to expand...

That's part of the reason my temps were all crazy and I quit...it's weird though, I can usually feel when it surges anyway without it.

No symptoms could be good too... All those months we've had lots of symptoms and nothing! I hope she doesn't show!


----------



## BRK06

emr11 said:


> Hello ladies. I am just curious if anyone has a flex spending account with their health insurance, and if they do, do you know if it covers a home sperm counter thing? I am not sure if it is considered something that I could buy with that card. And I cant find any info on the web :/

Not sure, but didn't want to r & r... Maybe you could call them to find out?


----------



## BettieB

Godsjewel said:


> Haha! That's why I'm rooting for him :winkwink:
> 
> What an amazing man of God, it just gets me so upset that the media is making his Christianity seem like a bad thing:growlmad:

Yes I agree. The media treats him unfairly, but that doesn't stop him. In fact I don't think he even thinks twice about it. God is definitely using him to spread the word!


----------



## BRK06

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies long time no talk I ask if,you guys can keep me on your prayers me and hubby been getting into it alot fighting like physically and I'm scared for my baby so please pray for me

Oh no! :( I think going to your mom's house is a good idea for a little while. Please keep yourself and the LO growing safe! I will continue to pray for you :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> Yes. Go Tim Tebow Such a handsome guy and of good faith also :)
> 
> Haha! That's why I'm rooting for him :winkwink:
> 
> What an amazing man of God, it just gets me so upset that the media is making his Christianity seem like a bad thing:growlmad:Click to expand...

I know! What's up with that?!? I'm rooting for him as well...even if the game isn't going so great at the moment!


----------



## Looneycarter

thank you ladies


----------



## Godsjewel

Good morning and happy Sunday!

Just about to head out the door for church, but just wanted to check in on everyone and see who your doing.

Praying you have a blessed day and looking forward to hearing from you all later.

Be Blessed :hugs:


----------



## BettieB

I have a very important prayer request. One of my friends from a long time ago, is going through a very difficult time. She is battling with drugs and addiction. Most recently she was hospitalized for an overdose on heroin, and I am fearful that her time is coming to an early end if she does not clean up. Please pray for her eyes to be opened and that God would intervene in her life. She is only 22 and I don't want to get an invitation to her funeral. Thank You all.


----------



## Heather11

Hello my beautiful ladies! :flower:

I have been MIA for a couple of days. Just trying to use the time to reflect on my disappointment from my recent chemical pregnancy and awaiting :witch:. I am trying to focus on myself and other things so I don't become that overly obsessive woman who is trying to get pregnant! So I am going to work on dropping a few pounds in the process of TTC and hope that the focus will alleviate some stress and have a positive effect on the entire process :thumbup:

How are all of you?!


----------



## Godsjewel

BettieB said:


> I have a very important prayer request. One of my friends from a long time ago, is going through a very difficult time. She is battling with drugs and addiction. Most recently she was hospitalized for an overdose on heroin, and I am fearful that her time is coming to an early end if she does not clean up. Please pray for her eyes to be opened and that God would intervene in her life. She is only 22 and I don't want to get an invitation to her funeral. Thank You all.

Wow, she is so young :cry:

Nothing is impossible with God! I will definitely keep her in prayer and looking forward to hearing a praise report.


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Hello my beautiful ladies! :flower:
> 
> I have been MIA for a couple of days. Just trying to use the time to reflect on my disappointment from my recent chemical pregnancy and awaiting :witch:. I am trying to focus on myself and other things so I don't become that overly obsessive woman who is trying to get pregnant! So I am going to work on dropping a few pounds in the process of TTC and hope that the focus will alleviate some stress and have a positive effect on the entire process :thumbup:
> 
> How are all of you?!

Hi Heather! 

Yes, it helps to keep busy and get your mind off of ttc. I myself have some pounds to lose, so I enjoy taking time for myself by going to the gym...feels good to do something good for your body :bodyb:

I pray the Lord continues to give you peace during this journey :hugs:


----------



## DBZ34

Hi ladies, can I join you? I'd love to be a part of a Christian TTC group! :)


----------



## beckysprayer

BettieB said:


> I have a very important prayer request. One of my friends from a long time ago, is going through a very difficult time. She is battling with drugs and addiction. Most recently she was hospitalized for an overdose on heroin, and I am fearful that her time is coming to an early end if she does not clean up. Please pray for her eyes to be opened and that God would intervene in her life. She is only 22 and I don't want to get an invitation to her funeral. Thank You all.

:cry: Praying for her! Is she saved? Praying she gets the wake up call she needs to turn her life around. Maybe the Lord heal her and give her the strength to overcome her additions. [-o&lt;

How are you doing with all of this? It must be so hard for you to watchl! :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

Heather11 said:


> Hello my beautiful ladies! :flower:
> 
> I have been MIA for a couple of days. Just trying to use the time to reflect on my disappointment from my recent chemical pregnancy and awaiting :witch:. I am trying to focus on myself and other things so I don't become that overly obsessive woman who is trying to get pregnant! So I am going to work on dropping a few pounds in the process of TTC and hope that the focus will alleviate some stress and have a positive effect on the entire process :thumbup:
> 
> How are all of you?!

I fully understand not becoming obsessed with TTC. Getting in shape sounds like a great thing to get your mind off of TTC. I like to knit and crochet so I've been working on blankets, hats, scarves, and other things like that for people in need. It's a great way to stay busy and not obsess over every little "symptom." :thumbup:


----------



## beckysprayer

DBZ34 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you? I'd love to be a part of a Christian TTC group! :)

Welcome, DBZ! :hugs: We would love to have you join us! Can you tell us four fun facts about yourself so we can get to know you a little better? :happydance:


----------



## HisGrace

Looks like I missed out on all the fun. :( I love the 2 truths and 1 lie game (or 3 truths in this case). Can I still do it even though I'm late? LOL.

1. I got to see the big 5 on safari in South Africa last year.
2. I swam with the sting rays in Grand Cayman.
3. I went skiing in the Swiss Alps.
4. I went zip lining in Maui.


----------



## HisGrace

@Looney - I pray you get some peace during this difficult time.


----------



## Godsjewel

DBZ34 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you? I'd love to be a part of a Christian TTC group! :)

Of course...welcome to our family :hugs:
My name is Sarah and this thread has been such an encouragement to me. I pray you will feel blessed and at peace during this time of waiting.

Looking forward to getting to know you better :flower:


----------



## beckysprayer

HisGrace said:


> Looks like I missed out on all the fun. :( I love the 2 truths and 1 lie game (or 3 truths in this case). Can I still do it even though I'm late? LOL.
> 
> 1. I got to see the big 5 on safari in South Africa last year.
> 2. I swam with the sting rays in Grand Cayman.
> 3. I went skiing in the Swiss Alps.
> 4. I went zip lining in Maui.

I love this game too!

Boy, these are all so adventurous haha! Hmm... Number 3 just because everything else is warmer weather related :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> Looks like I missed out on all the fun. :( I love the 2 truths and 1 lie game (or 3 truths in this case). Can I still do it even though I'm late? LOL.
> 
> 1. I got to see the big 5 on safari in South Africa last year.
> 2. I swam with the sting rays in Grand Cayman.
> 3. I went skiing in the Swiss Alps.
> 4. I went zip lining in Maui.

Hi hun!

ummm, I say # 3


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

:hi: Hello ladies! Dh and I spent the weekend in Baltimore for the Ravens/Texans game. I'm so happy to be back at the hotel and warming up! Hubby always laughs at me when we go on trips because I have a small duffle bag with plastic cups, cheapy and digi opks and hpts, and my ovacue:haha:. I haven't been able to post since Friday morning and missed you guys :hugs:. You have been in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## HisGrace

SuperwomanTTC said:


> :hi: Hello ladies! Dh and I spent the weekend in Baltimore for the Ravens/Texans game. I'm so happy to be back at the hotel and warming up! Hubby always laughs at me when we go on trips because I have a small duffle bag with plastic cups, cheapy and digi opks and hpts, and my ovacue:haha:. I haven't been able to post since Friday morning and missed you guys :hugs:. You have been in my thoughts and prayers!


Were you rooting for the Texans? DH and I were rooting for the Texans. So sad right now. :(

ETA: Nevermind, I see you're from D.C. LOL. Good luck against the Patriots next week.


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello my beautiful ladies! :flower:
> 
> I have been MIA for a couple of days. Just trying to use the time to reflect on my disappointment from my recent chemical pregnancy and awaiting :witch:. I am trying to focus on myself and other things so I don't become that overly obsessive woman who is trying to get pregnant! So I am going to work on dropping a few pounds in the process of TTC and hope that the focus will alleviate some stress and have a positive effect on the entire process :thumbup:
> 
> How are all of you?!
> 
> Hi Heather!
> 
> Yes, it helps to keep busy and get your mind off of ttc. I myself have some pounds to lose, so I enjoy taking time for myself by going to the gym...feels good to do something good for your body :bodyb:
> 
> I pray the Lord continues to give you peace during this journey :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks love!


----------



## Heather11

beckysprayer said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello my beautiful ladies! :flower:
> 
> I have been MIA for a couple of days. Just trying to use the time to reflect on my disappointment from my recent chemical pregnancy and awaiting :witch:. I am trying to focus on myself and other things so I don't become that overly obsessive woman who is trying to get pregnant! So I am going to work on dropping a few pounds in the process of TTC and hope that the focus will alleviate some stress and have a positive effect on the entire process :thumbup:
> 
> How are all of you?!
> 
> I fully understand not becoming obsessed with TTC. Getting in shape sounds like a great thing to get your mind off of TTC. I like to knit and crochet so I've been working on blankets, hats, scarves, and other things like that for people in need. It's a great way to stay busy and not obsess over every little "symptom." :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks!! :flower:


----------



## me222

BRK06 said:


> me222 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all. I too am a Christian and would love to join this group:). Been ttc since Feb 2011 so it's been almost 12 months. wondering whether to see a dr if I get af this month because then it's been 12 months. What did others of you do? Did you see a dr? The drs where I live aren't very good. And I'm more into natural alternative medicine than GPs. I think one of the reasons we haven't been able to conceive is due to me being stressed last year (I was a first year out teacher).
> Praying for you all. It's hard to trust God..but He is good no matter what.
> 
> Welcome! Glad to have you with us!
> I didn't go to the dr for fertility issues until we had been NTNP for a year and a half and about 3 months actually TTC. (I think I was sort of in denial)
> 
> Praying for you Hun! I hope you're able to figure out what is going on. :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey thank you. Yeah, I may wait an extra month til I start looking into whether we get tested and stuff. Did the drs find anything when you went, if that's okay to ask? 
It's so hard when so many young couples at my church have children (and some of these have been married for only a year or a couple of years).
I have a friend who has had a baby and is again pregnant within the duration my husband and I have been ttc (11 months). I'm not jealous of her, but it just seems to highlight the fact that we haven't got children. How does everyone cope with this? 
Yesterday at church I was thinking of speaking to a friend I hadn't seen in awhile - but she (who has a child) and other women were crowding around another woman who just had a baby about a month ago. I just walked right on by- there's some things we just need to do to protect ourselves...is that bad??? 
Anyway, I got to keep giving my hurt to Jesus. He loves all of us and knows best. Let's encourage each other to trust Him no matter what- no matter how hard.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

HisGrace said:


> Were you rooting for the Texans? DH and I were rooting for the Texans. So sad right now. :(
> 
> ETA: Nevermind, I see you're from D.C. LOL. Good luck against the Patriots next week.

I've been forced into being a Redskins fan since getting married and moving to DC, but dh was rooting for the Texans. I didn't care who won - I was enjoying the free tickets :laugh2:


----------



## me222

beckysprayer said:


> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> My temperatures have been all over the place this month so I think I am out. No clear pattern at all. :nope:

Sorry that they're all over the place, Becky. What does it mean? Can't it just mean stress or? hugs! I think I may be out too this month. hugs. May we trust God in everything.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

me222 said:


> Yesterday at church I was thinking of speaking to a friend I hadn't seen in awhile - but she (who has a child) and other women were crowding around another woman who just had a baby about a month ago. I just walked right on by- there's some things we just need to do to protect ourselves...is that bad???

You are right - we do need to protect ourselves. Some situations are unavoidable, but I avoid situations that will bring me emotional pain like the plague when I can.


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me222 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all. I too am a Christian and would love to join this group:). Been ttc since Feb 2011 so it's been almost 12 months. wondering whether to see a dr if I get af this month because then it's been 12 months. What did others of you do? Did you see a dr? The drs where I live aren't very good. And I'm more into natural alternative medicine than GPs. I think one of the reasons we haven't been able to conceive is due to me being stressed last year (I was a first year out teacher).
> Praying for you all. It's hard to trust God..but He is good no matter what.
> 
> Welcome! Glad to have you with us!
> I didn't go to the dr for fertility issues until we had been NTNP for a year and a half and about 3 months actually TTC. (I think I was sort of in denial)
> 
> Praying for you Hun! I hope you're able to figure out what is going on. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey thank you. Yeah, I may wait an extra month til I start looking into whether we get tested and stuff. Did the drs find anything when you went, if that's okay to ask?
> It's so hard when so many young couples at my church have children (and some of these have been married for only a year or a couple of years).
> I have a friend who has had a baby and is again pregnant within the duration my husband and I have been ttc (11 months). I'm not jealous of her, but it just seems to highlight the fact that we haven't got children. How does everyone cope with this?
> Yesterday at church I was thinking of speaking to a friend I hadn't seen in awhile - but she (who has a child) and other women were crowding around another woman who just had a baby about a month ago. I just walked right on by- there's some things we just need to do to protect ourselves...is that bad???
> Anyway, I got to keep giving my hurt to Jesus. He loves all of us and knows best. Let's encourage each other to trust Him no matter what- no matter how hard.Click to expand...

Since I've been on this journey for a while, I know what you're going through all to well. It seems like every year I know at least 10 ladies in my life who get pregnant and then when they have their babies, another 10 women get pregnant...it's one big pregnancy cycle that just doesn't stop.

2010-2011 has been the craziest for me so far. Both of my sis-in-laws were pregnant at the same time! Even my ex sis-in-law too! Of course I had all the family members saying, "you're next!". If only it were that easy. So my nephew, Isaiah, was born in November 2010 and my other nephew, Colin, was born Feb 2011. Now get this...Both my sis-in-laws are pregnant again and same as last time...they are six months apart. My niece/nephew will be born in the end of next month and my other niece/nephew will be born in July. It's so crazy how fast and easy it is for them to get pregnant, I think their husbands just look at them and BAM it happens :haha:

God knows the outcome and I just have to trust in Him and know He has my best interest at heart.


----------



## beckysprayer

me222 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me222 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all. I too am a Christian and would love to join this group:). Been ttc since Feb 2011 so it's been almost 12 months. wondering whether to see a dr if I get af this month because then it's been 12 months. What did others of you do? Did you see a dr? The drs where I live aren't very good. And I'm more into natural alternative medicine than GPs. I think one of the reasons we haven't been able to conceive is due to me being stressed last year (I was a first year out teacher).
> Praying for you all. It's hard to trust God..but He is good no matter what.
> 
> Welcome! Glad to have you with us!
> I didn't go to the dr for fertility issues until we had been NTNP for a year and a half and about 3 months actually TTC. (I think I was sort of in denial)
> 
> Praying for you Hun! I hope you're able to figure out what is going on. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey thank you. Yeah, I may wait an extra month til I start looking into whether we get tested and stuff. Did the drs find anything when you went, if that's okay to ask?
> It's so hard when so many young couples at my church have children (and some of these have been married for only a year or a couple of years).
> I have a friend who has had a baby and is again pregnant within the duration my husband and I have been ttc (11 months). I'm not jealous of her, but it just seems to highlight the fact that we haven't got children. How does everyone cope with this?
> Yesterday at church I was thinking of speaking to a friend I hadn't seen in awhile - but she (who has a child) and other women were crowding around another woman who just had a baby about a month ago. I just walked right on by- there's some things we just need to do to protect ourselves...is that bad???
> Anyway, I got to keep giving my hurt to Jesus. He loves all of us and knows best. Let's encourage each other to trust Him no matter what- no matter how hard.Click to expand...

I understand! :hugs: It is hard to see other people having babies when you want one so badly, especially when they are accident babies. Nothing wrong with protecting ourselves. Sometimes we have to walk on by the newborns to prevent that evil jealous from rearing it's ugly head. :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

me222 said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> My temperatures have been all over the place this month so I think I am out. No clear pattern at all. :nope:
> 
> Sorry that they're all over the place, Becky. What does it mean? Can't it just mean stress or? hugs! I think I may be out too this month. hugs. May we trust God in everything.Click to expand...

I don't know :shrug: I don't feel stressed so I don't think it's that. Sometimes I think my body just can't do BBT. I often breathe through my mouth at night (I assume, since my mouth is very dry when I wake up), and I'm such a light sleeper that I wake up multiple times throughout the night. I also anticipate the alarm going off so I always wake up before I'm supposed to. I think I might just stop temping next month. My cycles are usually 26/27 days and I always get a positive OPK on CD14 so who knows. I just need to stop taking control over it and give it to God. I'm a perfectionist and like to do everything myself, so giving things to God is always the hardest for me. I don't know why I resist so much, letting Him control things has always proven to be so much better than when I control things. Slow learner I guess :haha:

Praying you aren't out this month, but that God's will be done! :hugs:


----------



## emr11

Church had a great sermon today. They were talking about how different things that happen in someones life and how it the mental emotional physical and spiritual of you all tie together. I am sure I can not explain it as well as the pastors did. Anyways they tie together. And when we have gone through something we often just talk to god about it and hold it all in pretending like its all ok and then all those feelings roll up in which people actually end up farther from god. It really just opened my eyes to how thankful I am to have my hubby to go through this process with me because otherwise I think I would just slip into a super depressed state:) hope all you ladies had a great weekend!! Ps sorry for the rambling and horrible explaining!


----------



## Godsjewel

emr11 said:


> Church had a great sermon today. They were talking about how different things that happen in someones life and how it the mental emotional physical and spiritual of you all tie together. I am sure I can not explain it as well as the pastors did. Anyways they tie together. And when we have gone through something we often just talk to god about it and hold it all in pretending like its all ok and then all those feelings roll up in which people actually end up farther from god. It really just opened my eyes to how thankful I am to have my hubby to go through this process with me because otherwise I think I would just slip into a super depressed state:) hope all you ladies had a great weekend!! Ps sorry for the rambling and horrible explaining!

I get it hun! Yes, be thankful for what you have, so many ladies out there that are single are wanting so badly to find a mate, but praise God we have ours and don't have to go through the struggles of being single.


----------



## Godsjewel

Hello Sisters!

Just wanted you all to know how precious you are to me and extend lots and lots of :hugs:

There's not a day that goes by that I don't bring you up in prayer. God has good things in store for you, He loves you so much and delights in you giving Him complete control over your life.

Today our Pastor was preaching on faith and how it pleases God when we exercise it. So no matter what cycle day your on or if AF is showing up, lets remember to have faith in our Lord Jesus Christ that He knows what's best for us and will bring it at the right time. Continue to give praise to our heavenly father for all the things He has given you.

Be thankful in all circumstances, for this is God's will for you who belong to Christ Jesus. 1 Thessalonians 5:18

Oh, give thanks to the LORD, for He is good! For His mercy endures forever. 1Chronicles 16:34 

But thanks be to God, who gives us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ. 1Corinthians 15:57


----------



## Godsjewel

Sarah, Rebecca, Rachel, Hannah, Elizabeth
Just to name a few...

There are many stories of women in the Bible who struggle with infertility and the pain of not having children. The Bible not only shares the stories of these "barren women" but also offers hope and comfort during these times.

God indeed is the creator of life and the God of comfort and peace.

But more important than finding out about the stories of these women is the possibility of finding our own hope in this journey; to be encouraged in whatever stage of our journeys we are at.

Sarah's Story The wife of Abraham
Sarah is married to Abraham. She is unable to conceive, although married for many years. Eventually she is not only unable to conceive but beyond childbearing years. (ie she is old as well...)

Ironically she is married to Abraham who has been promised descendants that will number like the stars in the sky and the sand on a beach. A great promise and yet for Abraham and Sarah, the fulfillment seems beyond all reach. It is at this point that The Lord comes to Abraham once more.

"Then the LORD said, I will surely return to you about this time next year, and Sarah your wife will have a son. Now Sarah was listening at the entrance to the tent, which was behind him.

11 Abraham and Sarah were already old and well advanced in years, and Sarah was past the age of childbearing. 12 So Sarah laughed to herself as she thought, After I am worn out and my master is old, will I now have this pleasure? 13 Then the LORD said to Abraham, Why did Sarah laugh and say, 'Will I really have a child, now that I am old?' 14 Is anything too hard for the LORD? I will return to you at the appointed time next year and Sarah will have a son.

And the result??? Not long after this Sarah and Abraham's son Isaac is born, one of the great patriarchs of the Jewish people.

"For nothing is impossible with God" (Luke 1:37) 

What does the story of Sarah teach us? 
God is faithful to his promises. What he promised to Abraham and Sarah he was faithful in fulfilling. God does not make this exact same promise to each of us but we do learn something else from Sarah's story:
God is the giver of life and he can bring about miracles. We do not know what God may be doing in our lives - even when it seems like he is not doing anything at all. God can surprise us! 

"You Lord, are my strength and my shield; my heart trusts in You, and I am helped." Psalm 28:7


----------



## beckysprayer

Good Morning, Ladies! I hope all of you have a wonderful day today! :dust:

The LORD thy God in the midst of thee is mighty; He will save, He will rejoice over thee with joy; He will rest in his love, He will joy over thee with singing.
- Zephaniah 3:17


----------



## BettieB

7 more days until testing! ahh! haha its going really slow, is anyone expecting AF around the 23?


----------



## Godsjewel

BettieB said:


> 7 more days until testing! ahh! haha its going really slow, is anyone expecting AF around the 23?

No, just ended mine a couple days ago. 

Are you trying to conceive naturally or are you having assistance?


----------



## BettieB

Godsjewel said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> 7 more days until testing! ahh! haha its going really slow, is anyone expecting AF around the 23?
> 
> No, just ended mine a couple days ago.
> 
> Are you trying to conceive naturally or are you having assistance?Click to expand...


We are going to try naturally for the first year. I really want to go the all natural route.

Thats what I wanted with my first pregnancy, but it didnt happen and I ended up needing a csection due to preeclampsia. I am gonna atempt a vbac with this pregnancy


----------



## beckysprayer

BettieB said:


> 7 more days until testing! ahh! haha its going really slow, is anyone expecting AF around the 23?

The turn of week two is the hardest because testing day is so close, and yet so far away! :haha: Praying you get good results in a week!

I'm expecting AF on Wednesday. I've been having cramps all day so I expect AF any moment. Onwards and upwards for me!


----------



## BettieB

I've had dull cramping since 3dpo which is weird haha, hoping its a good sign. It's weird cause after I had my first, I never get cramps with my period.

Before my first, I had horrible cramps, now I don't cramp at all! Not that I'm complaining though! haha


----------



## beckysprayer

Hopefully your cramps are a good sign! What symptoms did you have with your first pregnancy?


----------



## BettieB

beckysprayer said:


> Hopefully your cramps are a good sign! What symptoms did you have with your first pregnancy?

Sore breast and cramping, however I didnt start getting the cramping until after I already had my BFP


----------



## BRK06

Hi ladies! How is everyone today? I've missed a lot!


Bettie- I'm sorry to hear about your friend...I will be praying for her :hugs: It's a hard thing to see a friend going through bad times like that, and she is very blessed to have someone that cares for her so much! 

Heather- How are you holding up, hun? It's all too easy to slip into that obsessive side of TTC (guilty! :dohh: ) but I'm glad you're taking some time for yourself and trying to get healthy, physically and mentally! We're all here for you! :hugs:

Hi DBZ34! :wave: I'm Kim! Welcome to our group! :) Looking forward to hearing your story! Could you tell us a little more about yourself? 

HisGrace- I'm going with #4...it's the farthest away! :haha:

Rozaria- How fun to be able to go to the game! I'm getting pretty excited because the hubby was able to get the day of the ProBowl off so we are going to see it! Your stories about your hubby's reaction to your "gear" always makes me laugh! I don't think mine realized quite what we were getting into when we started getting all that stuff too :haha:


----------



## BRK06

me222- 
It's no problem at all! So far, I've found that I have an arcuate uterus, which is basically like the top of my uterus is "dented" , but thankfully, it's not far enough down that it splits my uterus in half. I was told that it shouldn't affect anything though, but when I went for my exam last week, the doc said something wasn't quite normal on my right side...something swollen or turned wrong or a mass or something :shrug: I'm supposed to have an ultrasound done as soon as I get the appointment. A couple of days ago I was told that it looks like I have a slight form of Hypothyroidism. Going to have the labs redrawn when I go in for U/S to be sure. I was pretty bummed at first to find out that all this stuff was going on with my body, but some have it worse than I do, so I just continue to count my blessings. We can try to treat it, and it will be an even bigger praise report to bring glory to God when I get my little miracle against all these odds! I just keep reminding myself that God is in control and there is a reason for all this...even if I can't see it right now with my limited sight.

Seeing everyone around you getting the very thing that seems so far out reach to you can be hard. It's not selfish to walk away if it keeps bitterness and jealousy from taking root in ourselves and towards other people. I find that if I fight the thoughts of "why her and not me?" by counting the blessings that I currently DO have, then I'm able to truly rejoice and be happy for them. Sometimes I struggle with "the monster" rearing its head is when I hear comments like, "oh I'm so fat and ugly" or "this baby is ruining my body-look at these stretch marks!" from people who got preggo by someone breathing on them... I'm usually praying forgiveness for the mental images of shaking them silly! :dohh: My family finally quit asking when I was going to give them grandchildren like my sisters when I threatened to throw my uterus at them :haha:

sorry this was a little long!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Sarah, Rebecca, Rachel, Hannah, Elizabeth
> Just to name a few...
> 
> There are many stories of women in the Bible who struggle with infertility and the pain of not having children. The Bible not only shares the stories of these "barren women" but also offers hope and comfort during these times.
> 
> God indeed is the creator of life and the God of comfort and peace.
> 
> But more important than finding out about the stories of these women is the possibility of finding our own hope in this journey; to be encouraged in whatever stage of our journeys we are at.
> 
> Sarah's Story The wife of Abraham
> Sarah is married to Abraham. She is unable to conceive, although married for many years. Eventually she is not only unable to conceive but beyond childbearing years. (ie she is old as well...)
> 
> Ironically she is married to Abraham who has been promised descendants that will number like the stars in the sky and the sand on a beach. A great promise and yet for Abraham and Sarah, the fulfillment seems beyond all reach. It is at this point that The Lord comes to Abraham once more.
> 
> "Then the LORD said, I will surely return to you about this time next year, and Sarah your wife will have a son. Now Sarah was listening at the entrance to the tent, which was behind him.
> 
> 11 Abraham and Sarah were already old and well advanced in years, and Sarah was past the age of childbearing. 12 So Sarah laughed to herself as she thought, After I am worn out and my master is old, will I now have this pleasure? 13 Then the LORD said to Abraham, Why did Sarah laugh and say, 'Will I really have a child, now that I am old?' 14 Is anything too hard for the LORD? I will return to you at the appointed time next year and Sarah will have a son.
> 
> And the result??? Not long after this Sarah and Abraham's son Isaac is born, one of the great patriarchs of the Jewish people.
> 
> "For nothing is impossible with God" (Luke 1:37)
> 
> What does the story of Sarah teach us?
> God is faithful to his promises. What he promised to Abraham and Sarah he was faithful in fulfilling. God does not make this exact same promise to each of us but we do learn something else from Sarah's story:
> God is the giver of life and he can bring about miracles. We do not know what God may be doing in our lives - even when it seems like he is not doing anything at all. God can surprise us!
> 
> "You Lord, are my strength and my shield; my heart trusts in You, and I am helped." Psalm 28:7

Thanks for sharing this! It's so amazing to God's work in the lives of these perfectly ordinary women sharing the same heartache...the end result being much bigger than they imagined!! It gives me so much hope :flower:


----------



## BRK06

BettieB said:


> 7 more days until testing! ahh! haha its going really slow, is anyone expecting AF around the 23?

Oh, the dreaded days before testing...dun dun dun!!! :haha:

AF is nearly on her way out for me, but I can't wait to see what you find out!!


----------



## BRK06

So, back again on my reference to Fireproof... 

I discovered on KLove's blog yesterday that they did all 40 days of "The Love Dare" (google "the love dare klove" and it pulls it right up). I think I'm going to try it! TTC can put a strain on things, so it can only help, right? :D It will better my relationship with God, my marriage (which was also enriched by a seminar with Mark Gungor-story later) and give me something positive to focus on with all the fertility stuff coming up!
What do you ladies think? Have any of you tried it before?

Also, please keep my hubby and I in your prayers... as of now it looks like he might deploy in May :sad1: I'm proud of him and what he does, I'll just really miss him.


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> So, back again on my reference to Fireproof...
> 
> I discovered on KLove's blog yesterday that they did all 40 days of "The Love Dare" (google "the love dare klove" and it pulls it right up). I think I'm going to try it! TTC can put a strain on things, so it can only help, right? :D It will better my relationship with God, my marriage (which was also enriched by a seminar with Mark Gungor-story later) and give me something positive to focus on with all the fertility stuff coming up!
> What do you ladies think? Have any of you tried it before?
> 
> Also, please keep my hubby and I in your prayers... as of now it looks like he might deploy in May :sad1: I'm proud of him and what he does, I'll just really miss him.

Hi Kim! Nice to hear from you :winkwink:

I bought the book a couple of years ago and started to read it for about a week, then got caught up in other stuff. I should go look for it, I know it's around here somewhere. 

That must be really hard, I can't imagine my DH leaving me. Definitely enjoy the time you have with him right now. I will continue to pray for you and hubby. :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> So, back again on my reference to Fireproof...
> 
> I discovered on KLove's blog yesterday that they did all 40 days of "The Love Dare" (google "the love dare klove" and it pulls it right up). I think I'm going to try it! TTC can put a strain on things, so it can only help, right? :D It will better my relationship with God, my marriage (which was also enriched by a seminar with Mark Gungor-story later) and give me something positive to focus on with all the fertility stuff coming up!
> What do you ladies think? Have any of you tried it before?
> 
> Also, please keep my hubby and I in your prayers... as of now it looks like he might deploy in May :sad1: I'm proud of him and what he does, I'll just really miss him.
> 
> Hi Kim! Nice to hear from you :winkwink:
> 
> I bought the book a couple of years ago and started to read it for about a week, then got caught up in other stuff. I should go look for it, I know it's around here somewhere.
> 
> That must be really hard, I can't imagine my DH leaving me. Definitely enjoy the time you have with him right now. I will continue to pray for you and hubby. :hugs:Click to expand...

I know, sorry for being MIA yesterday :wacko: My kitchen just went nuts! I've got a leak somewhere, my microwave blew and by the time Bubba decides to stop being a "nosy neighbor" I'm going to have to replace all my blinds! :haha: 
(I'll have to snap a pic of it... It actually is kind of funny)


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> So, back again on my reference to Fireproof...
> 
> I discovered on KLove's blog yesterday that they did all 40 days of "The Love Dare" (google "the love dare klove" and it pulls it right up). I think I'm going to try it! TTC can put a strain on things, so it can only help, right? :D It will better my relationship with God, my marriage (which was also enriched by a seminar with Mark Gungor-story later) and give me something positive to focus on with all the fertility stuff coming up!
> What do you ladies think? Have any of you tried it before?
> 
> Also, please keep my hubby and I in your prayers... as of now it looks like he might deploy in May :sad1: I'm proud of him and what he does, I'll just really miss him.
> 
> Hi Kim! Nice to hear from you :winkwink:
> 
> I bought the book a couple of years ago and started to read it for about a week, then got caught up in other stuff. I should go look for it, I know it's around here somewhere.
> 
> That must be really hard, I can't imagine my DH leaving me. Definitely enjoy the time you have with him right now. I will continue to pray for you and hubby. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> L
> I know, sorry for being MIA yesterday :wacko: My kitchen just went nuts! I've got a leak somewhere, my microwave blew and by the time Bubba decides to stop being a "nosy neighbor" I'm going to have to replace all my blinds! :haha:
> (I'll have to snap a pic of it... It actually is kind of funny)[/].
> 
> Oh no! I'm sorry sis, I hope things get back to normal soon.
> 
> Bubba the peeper...lol Or maybe he is trying to be the "guard dog" and protect his owners :grr:Click to expand...


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> So, back again on my reference to Fireproof...
> 
> I discovered on KLove's blog yesterday that they did all 40 days of "The Love Dare" (google "the love dare klove" and it pulls it right up). I think I'm going to try it! TTC can put a strain on things, so it can only help, right? :D It will better my relationship with God, my marriage (which was also enriched by a seminar with Mark Gungor-story later) and give me something positive to focus on with all the fertility stuff coming up!
> What do you ladies think? Have any of you tried it before?
> 
> Also, please keep my hubby and I in your prayers... as of now it looks like he might deploy in May :sad1: I'm proud of him and what he does, I'll just really miss him.
> 
> Hi Kim! Nice to hear from you :winkwink:
> 
> I bought the book a couple of years ago and started to read it for about a week, then got caught up in other stuff. I should go look for it, I know it's around here somewhere.
> 
> That must be really hard, I can't imagine my DH leaving me. Definitely enjoy the time you have with him right now. I will continue to pray for you and hubby. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> L
> I know, sorry for being MIA yesterday :wacko: My kitchen just went nuts! I've got a leak somewhere, my microwave blew and by the time Bubba decides to stop being a "nosy neighbor" I'm going to have to replace all my blinds! :haha:
> (I'll have to snap a pic of it... It actually is kind of funny)[/].
> 
> Oh no! I'm sorry sis, I hope things get back to normal soon.
> 
> Bubba the peeper...lol Or maybe he is trying to be the "guard dog" and protect his owners :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :hugs: well, he is big enough, but runs away at loud noises! :haha:
> 
> How are things with you?Click to expand...


----------



## HisGrace

BRK06 said:


> me222-
> It's no problem at all! So far, I've found that I have an arcuate uterus, which is basically like the top of my uterus is "dented" , but thankfully, it's not far enough down that it splits my uterus in half. I was told that it shouldn't affect anything though, but when I went for my exam last week, the doc said something wasn't quite normal on my right side...something swollen or turned wrong or a mass or something :shrug: I'm supposed to have an ultrasound done as soon as I get the appointment. A couple of days ago I was told that it looks like I have a slight form of Hypothyroidism. Going to have the labs redrawn when I go in for U/S to be sure. I was pretty bummed at first to find out that all this stuff was going on with my body, but some have it worse than I do, so I just continue to count my blessings. We can try to treat it, and *it will be an even bigger praise report to bring glory to God when I get my little miracle against all these odds! I just keep reminding myself that God is in control and there is a reason for all this...even if I can't see it right now with my limited sight.*
> 
> Seeing everyone around you getting the very thing that seems so far out reach to you can be hard. It's not selfish to walk away if it keeps bitterness and jealousy from taking root in ourselves and towards other people. I find that if I fight the thoughts of "why her and not me?" by counting the blessings that I currently DO have, then I'm able to truly rejoice and be happy for them. Sometimes I struggle with "the monster" rearing its head is when I hear comments like, "oh I'm so fat and ugly" or "this baby is ruining my body-look at these stretch marks!" from people who got preggo by someone breathing on them... I'm usually praying forgiveness for the mental images of shaking them silly! :dohh: My family finally quit asking when I was going to give them grandchildren like my sisters when I threatened to throw my uterus at them :haha:
> 
> sorry this was a little long!

I pray that all goes well with you. I love your attitude about things. Especially the bolded stuff. 

When I find myself getting jealous of my co-worker and friends on Facebook, I just pray for them. I mean genuinely pray for them, and it seems to make things better for me because I force myself to think about them and what they might be going through, their fears and things like that. It takes the focus off of me.


----------



## HisGrace

It was #3. I guess the warm weather did give it away. LOL. I don't like being cold. :nope:



beckysprayer said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I missed out on all the fun. :( I love the 2 truths and 1 lie game (or 3 truths in this case). Can I still do it even though I'm late? LOL.
> 
> 1. I got to see the big 5 on safari in South Africa last year.
> 2. I swam with the sting rays in Grand Cayman.
> 3. I went skiing in the Swiss Alps.
> 4. I went zip lining in Maui.
> 
> I love this game too!
> 
> Boy, these are all so adventurous haha! Hmm... Number 3 just because everything else is warmer weather related :haha:Click to expand...




Godsjewel said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I missed out on all the fun. :( I love the 2 truths and 1 lie game (or 3 truths in this case). Can I still do it even though I'm late? LOL.
> 
> 1. I got to see the big 5 on safari in South Africa last year.
> 2. I swam with the sting rays in Grand Cayman.
> 3. I went skiing in the Swiss Alps.
> 4. I went zip lining in Maui.
> 
> Hi hun!
> 
> ummm, I say # 3Click to expand...




BRK06 said:


> Hi ladies! How is everyone today? I've missed a lot!
> 
> 
> Bettie- I'm sorry to hear about your friend...I will be praying for her :hugs: It's a hard thing to see a friend going through bad times like that, and she is very blessed to have someone that cares for her so much!
> 
> Heather- How are you holding up, hun? It's all too easy to slip into that obsessive side of TTC (guilty! :dohh: ) but I'm glad you're taking some time for yourself and trying to get healthy, physically and mentally! We're all here for you! :hugs:
> 
> Hi DBZ34! :wave: I'm Kim! Welcome to our group! :) Looking forward to hearing your story! Could you tell us a little more about yourself?
> 
> HisGrace- I'm going with #4...it's the farthest away! :haha:
> 
> Rozaria- How fun to be able to go to the game! I'm getting pretty excited because the hubby was able to get the day of the ProBowl off so we are going to see it! Your stories about your hubby's reaction to your "gear" always makes me laugh! I don't think mine realized quite what we were getting into when we started getting all that stuff too :haha:


----------



## Looneycarter

hey ladies hopefully somebody got a bfp...I'm still praying for everyone and keep me in your prayers


----------



## BRK06

HisGrace said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> me222-
> It's no problem at all! So far, I've found that I have an arcuate uterus, which is basically like the top of my uterus is "dented" , but thankfully, it's not far enough down that it splits my uterus in half. I was told that it shouldn't affect anything though, but when I went for my exam last week, the doc said something wasn't quite normal on my right side...something swollen or turned wrong or a mass or something :shrug: I'm supposed to have an ultrasound done as soon as I get the appointment. A couple of days ago I was told that it looks like I have a slight form of Hypothyroidism. Going to have the labs redrawn when I go in for U/S to be sure. I was pretty bummed at first to find out that all this stuff was going on with my body, but some have it worse than I do, so I just continue to count my blessings. We can try to treat it, and *it will be an even bigger praise report to bring glory to God when I get my little miracle against all these odds! I just keep reminding myself that God is in control and there is a reason for all this...even if I can't see it right now with my limited sight.*
> 
> Seeing everyone around you getting the very thing that seems so far out reach to you can be hard. It's not selfish to walk away if it keeps bitterness and jealousy from taking root in ourselves and towards other people. I find that if I fight the thoughts of "why her and not me?" by counting the blessings that I currently DO have, then I'm able to truly rejoice and be happy for them. Sometimes I struggle with "the monster" rearing its head is when I hear comments like, "oh I'm so fat and ugly" or "this baby is ruining my body-look at these stretch marks!" from people who got preggo by someone breathing on them... I'm usually praying forgiveness for the mental images of shaking them silly! :dohh: My family finally quit asking when I was going to give them grandchildren like my sisters when I threatened to throw my uterus at them :haha:
> 
> sorry this was a little long!
> 
> I pray that all goes well with you. I love your attitude about things. Especially the bolded stuff.
> 
> When I find myself getting jealous of my co-worker and friends on Facebook, I just pray for them. I mean genuinely pray for them, and it seems to make things better for me because I force myself to think about them and what they might be going through, their fears and things like that. It takes the focus off of me.Click to expand...

Thanks Sis! :hugs: It's such a blessing to have you ladies for support!


----------



## BRK06

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies hopefully somebody got a bfp...I'm still praying for everyone and keep me in your prayers

Hi Hon! How are things with you? Any better?


----------



## BettieB

BRK06 said:


> Hi ladies! How is everyone today? I've missed a lot!
> 
> 
> Bettie- I'm sorry to hear about your friend...I will be praying for her :hugs: It's a hard thing to see a friend going through bad times like that, and she is very blessed to have someone that cares for her so much!

TY! See the thing is, I am only a few years older than her and as teens we were running around doing the same things. I got pretty heavily into drugs during my teenage years, and by the grace of God I was saved, and she was not. 

I feel a sense of responsibility to pray for her and offer her help. I wonder sometimes why I was saved and she has not been yet, but God has a purpose in all things. He has changed my life and blessed me in soo many ways!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

BRK06 said:


> So, back again on my reference to Fireproof...
> 
> I discovered on KLove's blog yesterday that they did all 40 days of "The Love Dare" (google "the love dare klove" and it pulls it right up). I think I'm going to try it! TTC can put a strain on things, so it can only help, right? :D It will better my relationship with God, my marriage (which was also enriched by a seminar with Mark Gungor-story later) and give me something positive to focus on with all the fertility stuff coming up!
> What do you ladies think? Have any of you tried it before?
> 
> Also, please keep my hubby and I in your prayers... as of now it looks like he might deploy in May :sad1: I'm proud of him and what he does, I'll just really miss him.

When I bought the dvd I got The Love Dare with it. I think it is a great idea and will definitely bring you closer to each other and closer to God. I haven't done it, but everyone I know that has done it has said great things about it.

I will definitely keep you and your husband in my prayers:hugs:. If he deploys in May, how long will he be gone?


----------



## Godsjewel

Hey Kim!

I'm doing good, just tired from working out :bodyb: I love these smileys :wacko:

So I read on one of you posts about you possibly having hypothyroidism?
The doctor currently has me taking Levothroid for my thyroid, she said it's normal, but for fertility purposes it needs to be below 2.5, mine started out at 3.86 and is now 2.96. I was reading up on how your thyroid can affect fertility, and I cant believe how so many things can make your body go off balance, which doesnt help in the conceiving process.

Here is some of the info I found when looking up thyroid levels and fertility.

"TSH level is a key issue. You may have had a TSH thyroid test already run and been told that you're "normal." Don't accept "normal." Insist on getting the exact number, and the normal range for your lab. Labs in North American typically use a "normal" range of somewhere around 0.5 to 5.5 TSH (with over 5.5 being considered hypothyroid, or underactive, and under .5 being hyperthyroid, or overactive.). My endocrinologist at the time (a 40-something woman who had more than 15 years treating women with thyroid problems and thyroid-related infertility) believed FIRMLY that most women do not normalize unless TSH is between 1 and 2 (considered low by some doctors) and that a woman with evidence of thyroid disease can't get and/or maintain a pregnancy at a TSH higher than 1-2. (Note: I didn't get pregnant at 4, a level considered totally NORMAL, but got pregnant quickly at a TSH of 1.2 and had my first baby in December of 1997.)"

So with this information, Im hoping my levels quickly drop down and help aid in getting me my bundle of joy :baby:

Hubby and I decided that we are only going to do 2 more IUI's using Femara and then that will be the end of the road for seeing fertility specialists. Again, if it's truly God's will for me to have a child, it will happen no matter what I do. I just need to continue to trust and lean on Him through it all. Plus I have all of you wonderful ladies to help me through this :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

BettieB said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! How is everyone today? I've missed a lot!
> 
> 
> Bettie- I'm sorry to hear about your friend...I will be praying for her :hugs: It's a hard thing to see a friend going through bad times like that, and she is very blessed to have someone that cares for her so much!
> 
> TY! See the thing is, I am only a few years older than her and as teens we were running around doing the same things. I got pretty heavily into drugs during my teenage years, and by the grace of God I was saved, and she was not.
> 
> I feel a sense of responsibility to pray for her and offer her help. I wonder sometimes why I was saved and she has not been yet, but God has a purpose in all things. He has changed my life and blessed me in soo many ways!Click to expand...

I pray she sees the light in you [-o&lt;
She is very blessed to have a friend like you in her life. I'm excited about what God's going to do!


----------



## Godsjewel

Rozaria!!! My lil superwoman :winkwink:

How are you hun? I see your "current feeling" is sad :cry:

Only God sees and knows your deepest hurts and pains, I pray He comforts you in whatever you may be going through :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Hannah is perhaps best known for her struggle with infertility.

The book of 1 Samuel begins with the verses
"1 There was a certain man from Ramathaim, a Zuphite from the hill country of Ephraim, whose name was Elkanah son of Jeroham, the son of Elihu, the son of Tohu, the son of Zuph, an Ephraimite. 2 He had two wives; one was called Hannah and the other Peninnah. Peninnah had children, but Hannah had none." (1 Samuel 1:1-2)

I always reflect on what could be worse than feeling you have disappointed your husband by not being able to get pregnant? To be one of your husbands two wives, always being compared to her and her abundance of children. Not only was her husbands other wife extremely fertile; it was not a healthy relationship...

"6 And because the LORD had closed her womb, her rival kept provoking her in order to irritate her. 7 This went on year after year. Whenever Hannah went up to the house of the LORD, her rival provoked her till she wept and would not eat. 8 Elkanah her husband would say to her, "Hannah, why are you weeping? Why don't you eat? Why are you downhearted? Don't I mean more to you than ten sons?" (1 Samuel 1:6-8)

Yet one thing I love about the image we have of Hannah in the Bible is of her honesty and of her pouring out her pain and heartbreak to God. Rather than become bitter and turn from God she reaches out to him at her time of need and calls on him to answer her prayer.

"10 In bitterness of soul Hannah wept much and prayed to the LORD. 11 And she made a vow, saying, "O LORD Almighty, if you will only look upon your servant's misery and remember me, and not forget your servant but give her a son, then I will give him to the LORD for all the days of his life, and no razor will ever be used on his head."
12 As she kept on praying to the LORD, Eli observed her mouth. 13 Hannah was praying in her heart, and her lips were moving but her voice was not heard. Eli thought she was drunk 14 and said to her, "How long will you keep on getting drunk? Get rid of your wine."
15 "Not so, my lord," Hannah replied, "I am a woman who is deeply troubled. I have not been drinking wine or beer; I was pouring out my soul to the LORD. 16 Do not take your servant for a wicked woman; I have been praying here out of my great anguish and grief." (1 Samuel 1:10-16)

And God answers her prayer. And this answer is Samuel, who becomes a famous priest of God. 
What does the story of Hannah teach us? 
What do we learn from Hannah?
God wants us to turn to him. We don't have to pretend we are without pain, but can give this to God and know that he can answer our prayers.

"In bitterness of soul Hannah wept much and prayed to the LORD."
In Hannah's words - "I am a woman who is deeply troubled... pouring out my soul to the LORD... out of my great anguish and grief." (1 Samuel 1:10-16)

There is no pretense that she is not hurting, not blindly trusting God but really wrestling with the pain of infertility.

I know that I too can take my pain to the creator of the universe and pour out my soul to him. 

Psalm 27:14
Wait for the LORD;
be strong and take heart
and wait for the LORD.
We do not walk alone... 

Most importantly the Bible tells us that Jesus calls us to himself. We do not walk alone but God himself walks with us in our pain.

Jesus says:

28"Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest. 29Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. 30For my yoke is easy and my burden is light." (Matthew 11:28-30)


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> Rozaria!!! My lil superwoman :winkwink:
> 
> How are you hun? I see your "current feeling" is sad :cry:
> 
> Only God sees and knows your deepest hurts and pains, I pray He comforts you in whatever you may be going through :hugs:


Thank you sis! I took soy the first 5 days of my cycle and it seems like I will ovulate 2 days earlier than usual. That is great, but I was supposed to work crazy hours the rest of the week and hubby had to fly to Chicago. I was really down thinking that we wouldn't even have a chance to "try" to catch that egg this month. As always, the Lord worked it out :happydance:!!!! My work schedule changed and hubby is flying home tonight. Thank you Jesus!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> "a woman with evidence of thyroid disease can't get and/or maintain a pregnancy at a TSH higher than 1-2."


Sarah thank you for this info! Thyroid issues run in my family. I had an episode with hyperthyroidism. I used to have my levels checked every 3 months, but now just every 6. I can't wait to get home and check what my latest TSH levels were.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Rozaria!!! My lil superwoman :winkwink:
> 
> How are you hun? I see your "current feeling" is sad :cry:
> 
> Only God sees and knows your deepest hurts and pains, I pray He comforts you in whatever you may be going through :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thank you sis! I took soy the first 5 days of my cycle and it seems like I will ovulate 2 days earlier than usual. That is great, but I was supposed to work crazy hours the rest of the week and hubby had to fly to Chicago. I was really down thinking that we wouldn't even have a chance to "try" to catch that egg this month. As always, the Lord worked it out :happydance:!!!! My work schedule changed and hubby is flying home tonight. Thank you Jesus!Click to expand...


WOOHOO!!!:happydance::yipee::dance:


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> "a woman with evidence of thyroid disease can't get and/or maintain a pregnancy at a TSH higher than 1-2."
> 
> 
> Sarah thank you for this info! Thyroid issues run in my family. I had an episode with hyperthyroidism. I used to have my levels checked every 3 months, but now just every 6. I can't wait to get home and check what my latest TSH levels were.Click to expand...

You are very welcome! I'm glad to be able to share the knowledge:winkwink:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

I just finished speaking with a patient that is a bishop of a church here in DC. I was discussing his medication with him, but he helped me more than I helped him! He told me he has faith that God sent him to the right ER at the right time to see the right doctors and get the right medications that he needs to be healed. As I got ready to leave his room he held my hand and looked me square in the eyes and said "God has a plan for all of us. All the negatives were part of God's plan for your positive." I never told him I was ttc, but I received the word, applied it to my experiences ttc, and my spirit rejoiced. :yipee:

As we all try to stay sane during af, waiting to ovulate, and the tww - we just have to remember Jeremiah 29:11 "For I know the plans I have for you, declares the LORD, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. "


----------



## BettieB

SuperwomanTTC said:


> I just finished speaking with a patient that is a bishop of a church here in DC. I was discussing his medication with him, but he helped me more than I helped him! He told me he has faith that God sent him to the right ER at the right time to see the right doctors and get the right medications that he needs to be healed. As I got ready to leave his room he held my hand and looked me square in the eyes and said "God has a plan for all of us. All the negatives were part of God's plan for your positive." I never told him I was ttc, but I received the word, applied it to my experiences ttc, and my spirit rejoiced. :yipee:
> 
> As we all try to stay sane during af, waiting to ovulate, and the tww - we just have to remember Jeremiah 29:11 "For I know the plans I have for you, declares the LORD, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. "

That is awesome!! That was definitely the holy spirit working in your life! Thank you for the uplifting story.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> I just finished speaking with a patient that is a bishop of a church here in DC. I was discussing his medication with him, but he helped me more than I helped him! He told me he has faith that God sent him to the right ER at the right time to see the right doctors and get the right medications that he needs to be healed. As I got ready to leave his room he held my hand and looked me square in the eyes and said "God has a plan for all of us. All the negatives were part of God's plan for your positive." I never told him I was ttc, but I received the word, applied it to my experiences ttc, and my spirit rejoiced. :yipee:
> 
> As we all try to stay sane during af, waiting to ovulate, and the tww - we just have to remember Jeremiah 29:11 "For I know the plans I have for you, declares the LORD, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. "


Beautiful! Thank you Lord for using that man to minister not only to Rosaria, but to us as well :wohoo:


----------



## Mattsgirl

So af is a week and a day late, i tested yesterday and :bfn: Unfortunately after seeing only one line i broke down. I was crying in the bathroom praying to God for peace and strength about the result. The whole time feeling terrible that i wasn't ok with the answer. I know that the Lord is going to give us a baby at the right time, that i know for sure, but getting to that time is really hard.So thank you so much for the story about Hannah, it made me feel alot better about yesterday.

Sarah and Kim, and all the other ladies that have been trying for a while, you ladies encourage me so much. I can't even imagine what its like to go month after month getting af for years. I think my faith defiantly would have disappeared after 4 1/2 years. Yet every one of your posts is so upbeat and you truly have God given peace. Thank you so much for starting this thread.

I hope you all are having a good week :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Mattsgirl said:


> So af is a week and a day late, i tested yesterday and :bfn: Unfortunately after seeing only one line i broke down. I was crying in the bathroom praying to God for peace and strength about the result. The whole time feeling terrible that i wasn't ok with the answer. I know that the Lord is going to give us a baby at the right time, that i know for sure, but getting to that time is really hard.So thank you so much for the story about Hannah, it made me feel alot better about yesterday.
> 
> Sarah and Kim, and all the other ladies that have been trying for a while, you ladies encourage me so much. I can't even imagine what its like to go month after month getting af for years. I think my faith defiantly would have disappeared after 4 1/2 years. Yet every one of your posts is so upbeat and you truly have God given peace. Thank you so much for starting this thread.
> 
> I hope you all are having a good week :thumbup:

I'm sorry hun :hugs:
I've definitely had my ups and downs during these years, but within these past couple of months God has completely given me peace, and I know it's because I'm doing my best to keep Him first instead of baby. 

I'm so happy that I found this site to start the thread, I really believe God had His hand in this. If I wasn't going through this ttc journey, we wouldn't be here encouraging one another. I bet He looks at us and smiles because of all the good things we share with one another.

My mom would always tell me, whenever I was going through something, the best way to help myself is to go help someone else :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

"Faith in God includes faith in His timing", so true! I saw this posted and wanted to share :happydance:

I have discovered that God's timing is just as important as God's will. In fact, the Bible talks a lot about timing. Ecclesiastes 3:1 says, "To everything there is a season, a time for every purpose under heaven".

For the vision is yet for an appointed time and it hastens to the end [fulfillment]; it will not deceive or disappoint. Though it tarry, wait [earnestly] for it, because it will surely come; it will not be behindhand on its appointed day. Habakkuk 2: 3

For we are God's [own] handiwork (His workmanship), recreated in Christ Jesus, [born anew] that we may do those good works which God predestined (planned beforehand) for us [taking paths which He prepared ahead of time], that we should walk in them [living the good life which He prearranged and made ready for us to live]. Ephesians 2: 10


Let us then fearlessly and confidently and boldly draw near to the throne of grace (the throne of God's unmerited favor to us sinners), that we may receive mercy [for our failures] and find grace to help in good time for every need [appropriate help and well-timed help, coming just when we need it]. Hebrews 4: 16

God is aware of the importance of acting in the right time. The Bible says, "when the time had fully come, God sent his Son" (Gal 4:4). God did not send Jesus too early or too late. Just at the right time.

He knows the perfect time to bless us with a :baby:
Thank you Lord for the peace you have brought to all of us.


----------



## AMP26

Just read this last post and it encouraged me in ways I haven't felt in a long time! Me and DH have been trying for over 3 years and I just today made an appointment to see a dr to begin discussing options. My DH is of the "wait and He will provide" camp and I am of the "maybe He needs a little help" camp! lol... we both draw a lot of stregnth from prayer and scripture and I will certainly be sharing the above with him tonight!

What an amazing answer to prayer that I happened across this post at this exact moment...


----------



## prayingfor1

Hi all, 
I just found this thread and love it! We've been ttc for over 2 1/2 years and I've definitely had my ups and downs...gotten angry with God, and then even angrier with myself for feeling that way. I know He has the best plan for all of us. Sometimes when I'm feeling really down, my husband reminds me that maybe we haven't gotten pregnant because something would happen to me during pregnancy or child birth. I have to keep that in mind and remember to just TRUST the LORD!


----------



## BRK06

BettieB said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! How is everyone today? I've missed a lot!
> 
> 
> Bettie- I'm sorry to hear about your friend...I will be praying for her :hugs: It's a hard thing to see a friend going through bad times like that, and she is very blessed to have someone that cares for her so much!
> 
> TY! See the thing is, I am only a few years older than her and as teens we were running around doing the same things. I got pretty heavily into drugs during my teenage years, and by the grace of God I was saved, and she was not.
> 
> I feel a sense of responsibility to pray for her and offer her help. I wonder sometimes why I was saved and she has not been yet, but God has a purpose in all things. He has changed my life and blessed me in soo many ways!Click to expand...

Does she know the story of Jesus? Or maybe your story of how you came to God, that she could relate to? How is she doing now? It's been a couple days since she went into the hospital...

There's still hope she could turn it all around! :hugs:

Isaiah 41:10
Dont be afraid, for I am with you.
Dont be discouraged, for I am your God.
I will strengthen you and help you.
I will hold you up with my victorious right hand. (NLT)


John 8:36
Therefore if the Son makes you free, you shall be free indeed.


----------



## Heather11

Mattsgirl said:


> So af is a week and a day late, i tested yesterday and :bfn: Unfortunately after seeing only one line i broke down. I was crying in the bathroom praying to God for peace and strength about the result. The whole time feeling terrible that i wasn't ok with the answer. I know that the Lord is going to give us a baby at the right time, that i know for sure, but getting to that time is really hard.So thank you so much for the story about Hannah, it made me feel alot better about yesterday.
> 
> Sarah and Kim, and all the other ladies that have been trying for a while, you ladies encourage me so much. I can't even imagine what its like to go month after month getting af for years. I think my faith defiantly would have disappeared after 4 1/2 years. Yet every one of your posts is so upbeat and you truly have God given peace. Thank you so much for starting this thread.
> 
> I hope you all are having a good week :thumbup:


Aww hunny I am so sorry. I know how you feel......I have been on a bit of an emotional roller coaster this past week myself and have broken down a couple of times :cry: Hopefully we can continue to see the positive in this all hopefully our time will come!


----------



## Heather11

Hi ladies!!!! Hope everybody is having a blessed day!

Kim I am hanging in there. It has been a bit of a roller coaster this week. I was fine until i went to see my friend who had her baby this weekend and then I broke down a little bit (not in front of her of course) just was like I was so close and then boom. I am still trying to focus on the positive!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Hi ladies!!!! Hope everybody is having a blessed day!
> 
> Kim I am hanging in there. It has been a bit of a roller coaster this week. I was fine until i went to see my friend who had her baby this weekend and then I broke down a little bit (not in front of her of course) just was like I was so close and then boom. I am still trying to focus on the positive!!!

Having a wonderful day so far, just a little sore from my workout yesterday.

Yes, stay positive because it looks great on you :winkwink:


----------



## BRK06

SuperwomanTTC said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> So, back again on my reference to Fireproof...
> 
> I discovered on KLove's blog yesterday that they did all 40 days of "The Love Dare" (google "the love dare klove" and it pulls it right up). I think I'm going to try it! TTC can put a strain on things, so it can only help, right? :D It will better my relationship with God, my marriage (which was also enriched by a seminar with Mark Gungor-story later) and give me something positive to focus on with all the fertility stuff coming up!
> What do you ladies think? Have any of you tried it before?
> 
> Also, please keep my hubby and I in your prayers... as of now it looks like he might deploy in May :sad1: I'm proud of him and what he does, I'll just really miss him.
> 
> When I bought the dvd I got The Love Dare with it. I think it is a great idea and will definitely bring you closer to each other and closer to God. I haven't done it, but everyone I know that has done it has said great things about it.
> 
> I will definitely keep you and your husband in my prayers:hugs:. If he deploys in May, how long will he be gone?Click to expand...

Thanks sis! It's only supposed to be six months this time, which isn't as bad as last time when we were apart for a whole year (THAT was rough! :wacko: )


----------



## Godsjewel

AMP26 said:


> Just read this last post and it encouraged me in ways I haven't felt in a long time! Me and DH have been trying for over 3 years and I just today made an appointment to see a dr to begin discussing options. My DH is of the "wait and He will provide" camp and I am of the "maybe He needs a little help" camp! lol... we both draw a lot of stregnth from prayer and scripture and I will certainly be sharing the above with him tonight!
> 
> What an amazing answer to prayer that I happened across this post at this exact moment...

:yipee: I'm glad this helped you out. God is in complete control and He will do amazing things if you keep your trust in Him.


----------



## Godsjewel

prayingfor1 said:


> Hi all,
> I just found this thread and love it! We've been ttc for over 2 1/2 years and I've definitely had my ups and downs...gotten angry with God, and then even angrier with myself for feeling that way. I know He has the best plan for all of us. Sometimes when I'm feeling really down, my husband reminds me that maybe we haven't gotten pregnant because something would happen to me during pregnancy or child birth. I have to keep that in mind and remember to just TRUST the LORD!

Welcome :hugs: My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you decided to post in our thread.

Yes, trusting in God is truly the answer and when you do, He surrounds you with such sweet peace.


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! How is everyone today? I've missed a lot!
> 
> 
> Bettie- I'm sorry to hear about your friend...I will be praying for her :hugs: It's a hard thing to see a friend going through bad times like that, and she is very blessed to have someone that cares for her so much!
> 
> TY! See the thing is, I am only a few years older than her and as teens we were running around doing the same things. I got pretty heavily into drugs during my teenage years, and by the grace of God I was saved, and she was not.
> 
> I feel a sense of responsibility to pray for her and offer her help. I wonder sometimes why I was saved and she has not been yet, but God has a purpose in all things. He has changed my life and blessed me in soo many ways!Click to expand...
> 
> Does she know the story of Jesus? Or maybe your story of how you came to God, that she could relate to? How is she doing now? It's been a couple days since she went into the hospital...
> 
> There's still hope she could turn it all around! :hugs:
> 
> Isaiah 41:10
> Dont be afraid, for I am with you.
> Dont be discouraged, for I am your God.
> I will strengthen you and help you.
> I will hold you up with my victorious right hand. (NLT)
> 
> 
> John 8:36
> Therefore if the Son makes you free, you shall be free indeed.Click to expand...

Amen Kim! Great word :thumbup:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Hey Kim!
> 
> I'm doing good, just tired from working out :bodyb: I love these smileys :wacko:
> 
> So I read on one of you posts about you possibly having hypothyroidism?
> The doctor currently has me taking Levothroid for my thyroid, she said it's normal, but for fertility purposes it needs to be below 2.5, mine started out at 3.86 and is now 2.96. I was reading up on how your thyroid can affect fertility, and I cant believe how so many things can make your body go off balance, which doesnt help in the conceiving process.
> 
> Here is some of the info I found when looking up thyroid levels and fertility.
> 
> "TSH level is a key issue. You may have had a TSH thyroid test already run and been told that you're "normal." Don't accept "normal." Insist on getting the exact number, and the normal range for your lab. Labs in North American typically use a "normal" range of somewhere around 0.5 to 5.5 TSH (with over 5.5 being considered hypothyroid, or underactive, and under .5 being hyperthyroid, or overactive.). My endocrinologist at the time (a 40-something woman who had more than 15 years treating women with thyroid problems and thyroid-related infertility) believed FIRMLY that most women do not normalize unless TSH is between 1 and 2 (considered low by some doctors) and that a woman with evidence of thyroid disease can't get and/or maintain a pregnancy at a TSH higher than 1-2. (Note: I didn't get pregnant at 4, a level considered totally NORMAL, but got pregnant quickly at a TSH of 1.2 and had my first baby in December of 1997.)"
> 
> So with this information, Im hoping my levels quickly drop down and help aid in getting me my bundle of joy :baby:
> 
> Hubby and I decided that we are only going to do 2 more IUI's using Femara and then that will be the end of the road for seeing fertility specialists. Again, if it's truly God's will for me to have a child, it will happen no matter what I do. I just need to continue to trust and lean on Him through it all. Plus I have all of you wonderful ladies to help me through this :hugs:

I like the smileys too! :laugh2: 

Thanks for the information. My doc called Friday and said my TSH was 5.56... I've had my thyroid checked before and was told it was normal, but now I wish I had gotten the numbers!

Of course you have us!! :hugs: God brought us all together for a reason... We just have to keep the faith! Your positive attitude inspires me to remain positive as well, even when I've got medical people throwing "great" news my way :wacko:

God is in control, that much I'm sure of!


Psalm 113:9
He gives the barren woman a home, making her the joyous mother of children. Praise the LORD! (ESV)


----------



## BettieB

BRK06 said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! How is everyone today? I've missed a lot!
> 
> 
> Bettie- I'm sorry to hear about your friend...I will be praying for her :hugs: It's a hard thing to see a friend going through bad times like that, and she is very blessed to have someone that cares for her so much!
> 
> TY! See the thing is, I am only a few years older than her and as teens we were running around doing the same things. I got pretty heavily into drugs during my teenage years, and by the grace of God I was saved, and she was not.
> 
> I feel a sense of responsibility to pray for her and offer her help. I wonder sometimes why I was saved and she has not been yet, but God has a purpose in all things. He has changed my life and blessed me in soo many ways!Click to expand...
> 
> Does she know the story of Jesus? Or maybe your story of how you came to God, that she could relate to? How is she doing now? It's been a couple days since she went into the hospital...
> 
> There's still hope she could turn it all around! :hugs:
> 
> Isaiah 41:10
> Dont be afraid, for I am with you.
> Dont be discouraged, for I am your God.
> I will strengthen you and help you.
> I will hold you up with my victorious right hand. (NLT)
> 
> 
> John 8:36
> Therefore if the Son makes you free, you shall be free indeed.Click to expand...

Thanks you! She was actually hospitalized a few days before I posted in here, but she is out now. 

I try to speak to her about Jesus, I try to speak to her period, and she dodges me. I dont know if she feels ashamed, and sometimes IM scared shes angry with me, because I left.

She sees how my life has changed, but she is so far down in her addiction. A heroin addiction is like nothing else, it becomes more about being normal and not sick, then it does about getting high. I believe that if she allowed, God would help her get through the withdrawl and save her, but she just has to accept it.

Im not going to give up though. I am going to keep trying to talk to her and never stop praying!


----------



## BettieB

Well, I actually talked to Sam no sooner than I posted the last post! She said that she was having a tough time and just wanted to get out of the town.

I asked her if she ever though about going to church. The church out there is really good. She said, she might do something, that she was thinking about going to rehab.

I gave her the number to the church and mentioned their drug rehab program that they have! I told her I believed that Jesus could change her life, because he changed mine. And she said "K thanks." Hopefully she will at least call, if she would just head through those church doors I believe the holy spirit would work in her life. I am praying!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kim!
> 
> I'm doing good, just tired from working out :bodyb: I love these smileys :wacko:
> 
> So I read on one of you posts about you possibly having hypothyroidism?
> The doctor currently has me taking Levothroid for my thyroid, she said it's normal, but for fertility purposes it needs to be below 2.5, mine started out at 3.86 and is now 2.96. I was reading up on how your thyroid can affect fertility, and I cant believe how so many things can make your body go off balance, which doesnt help in the conceiving process.
> 
> Here is some of the info I found when looking up thyroid levels and fertility.
> 
> "TSH level is a key issue. You may have had a TSH thyroid test already run and been told that you're "normal." Don't accept "normal." Insist on getting the exact number, and the normal range for your lab. Labs in North American typically use a "normal" range of somewhere around 0.5 to 5.5 TSH (with over 5.5 being considered hypothyroid, or underactive, and under .5 being hyperthyroid, or overactive.). My endocrinologist at the time (a 40-something woman who had more than 15 years treating women with thyroid problems and thyroid-related infertility) believed FIRMLY that most women do not normalize unless TSH is between 1 and 2 (considered low by some doctors) and that a woman with evidence of thyroid disease can't get and/or maintain a pregnancy at a TSH higher than 1-2. (Note: I didn't get pregnant at 4, a level considered totally NORMAL, but got pregnant quickly at a TSH of 1.2 and had my first baby in December of 1997.)"
> 
> So with this information, Im hoping my levels quickly drop down and help aid in getting me my bundle of joy :baby:
> 
> Hubby and I decided that we are only going to do 2 more IUI's using Femara and then that will be the end of the road for seeing fertility specialists. Again, if it's truly God's will for me to have a child, it will happen no matter what I do. I just need to continue to trust and lean on Him through it all. Plus I have all of you wonderful ladies to help me through this :hugs:
> 
> I like the smileys too! :laugh2:
> 
> Thanks for the information. My doc called Friday and said my TSH was 5.56... I've had my thyroid checked before and was told it was normal, but now I wish I had gotten the numbers!
> 
> Of course you have us!! :hugs: God brought us all together for a reason... We just have to keep the faith! Your positive attitude inspires me to remain positive as well, even when I've got medical people throwing "great" news my way :wacko:
> 
> God is in control, that much I'm sure of!
> 
> 
> Psalm 113:9
> He gives the barren woman a home, making her the joyous mother of children. Praise the LORD! (ESV)Click to expand...

Thanks sweetheart:hugs:

It doesn't matter what the doctors say, two of my friends were told they could never have children, now one has 3 and the other just had her 4th. Nothing is impossible with our God :happydance:


----------



## BRK06

Mattsgirl said:


> So af is a week and a day late, i tested yesterday and :bfn: Unfortunately after seeing only one line i broke down. I was crying in the bathroom praying to God for peace and strength about the result. The whole time feeling terrible that i wasn't ok with the answer. I know that the Lord is going to give us a baby at the right time, that i know for sure, but getting to that time is really hard.So thank you so much for the story about Hannah, it made me feel alot better about yesterday.
> 
> Sarah and Kim, and all the other ladies that have been trying for a while, you ladies encourage me so much. I can't even imagine what its like to go month after month getting af for years. I think my faith defiantly would have disappeared after 4 1/2 years. Yet every one of your posts is so upbeat and you truly have God given peace. Thank you so much for starting this thread.
> 
> I hope you all are having a good week :thumbup:


Praying for you Sis! :hugs: It can feel like the worst punch in the gut seeing that single line. I think that's why I like and relate to Hannah's story so much; she stayed strong in her faith, but you see the brokenhearted and hurting side too as she's crying to the Lord. He knows I've done my share of it too!

We're all here for you! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

AMP26 said:


> Just read this last post and it encouraged me in ways I haven't felt in a long time! Me and DH have been trying for over 3 years and I just today made an appointment to see a dr to begin discussing options. My DH is of the "wait and He will provide" camp and I am of the "maybe He needs a little help" camp! lol... we both draw a lot of stregnth from prayer and scripture and I will certainly be sharing the above with him tonight!
> 
> What an amazing answer to prayer that I happened across this post at this exact moment...

Hi AMP26! :wave: I'm glad you were able to get some encouragement here and I hope your DH does too! :) I'll keep you in my prayers as you go for your testing!


----------



## BRK06

prayingfor1 said:


> Hi all,
> I just found this thread and love it! We've been ttc for over 2 1/2 years and I've definitely had my ups and downs...gotten angry with God, and then even angrier with myself for feeling that way. I know He has the best plan for all of us. Sometimes when I'm feeling really down, my husband reminds me that maybe we haven't gotten pregnant because something would happen to me during pregnancy or child birth. I have to keep that in mind and remember to just TRUST the LORD!

Hi prayingfor1! I'm glad you've joined us as well! Hang in there hon! The Lord has things planned for us, even if we cant see them right now...


----------



## beckysprayer

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies hopefully somebody got a bfp...I'm still praying for everyone and keep me in your prayers

How are you doing, Looney? I hope everything is going well for you, your little baby, and your family! :hugs: Praying for you!


----------



## me222

(QUOTE)Since I've been on this journey for a while, I know what you're going through all to well. It seems like every year I know at least 10 ladies in my life who get pregnant and then when they have their babies, another 10 women get pregnant...it's one big pregnancy cycle that just doesn't stop.

2010-2011 has been the craziest for me so far. Both of my sis-in-laws were pregnant at the same time! Even my ex sis-in-law too! Of course I had all the family members saying, "you're next!". If only it were that easy. So my nephew, Isaiah, was born in November 2010 and my other nephew, Colin, was born Feb 2011. Now get this...Both my sis-in-laws are pregnant again and same as last time...they are six months apart. My niece/nephew will be born in the end of next month and my other niece/nephew will be born in July. It's so crazy how fast and easy it is for them to get pregnant, I think their husbands just look at them and BAM it happens :haha:

God knows the outcome and I just have to trust in Him and know He has my best interest at heart.[/QUOTE]

That makes it very difficult for you. What do you say or do when they announce their pregnancies? Hugs.


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> Hey Kim!
> 
> I'm doing good, just tired from working out :bodyb: I love these smileys :wacko:
> 
> So I read on one of you posts about you possibly having hypothyroidism?
> The doctor currently has me taking Levothroid for my thyroid, she said it's normal, but for fertility purposes it needs to be below 2.5, mine started out at 3.86 and is now 2.96. I was reading up on how your thyroid can affect fertility, and I cant believe how so many things can make your body go off balance, which doesnt help in the conceiving process.
> 
> Here is some of the info I found when looking up thyroid levels and fertility.
> 
> "TSH level is a key issue. You may have had a TSH thyroid test already run and been told that you're "normal." Don't accept "normal." Insist on getting the exact number, and the normal range for your lab. Labs in North American typically use a "normal" range of somewhere around 0.5 to 5.5 TSH (with over 5.5 being considered hypothyroid, or underactive, and under .5 being hyperthyroid, or overactive.). My endocrinologist at the time (a 40-something woman who had more than 15 years treating women with thyroid problems and thyroid-related infertility) believed FIRMLY that most women do not normalize unless TSH is between 1 and 2 (considered low by some doctors) and that a woman with evidence of thyroid disease can't get and/or maintain a pregnancy at a TSH higher than 1-2. (Note: I didn't get pregnant at 4, a level considered totally NORMAL, but got pregnant quickly at a TSH of 1.2 and had my first baby in December of 1997.)"
> 
> So with this information, Im hoping my levels quickly drop down and help aid in getting me my bundle of joy :baby:
> 
> Hubby and I decided that we are only going to do 2 more IUI's using Femara and then that will be the end of the road for seeing fertility specialists. Again, if it's truly God's will for me to have a child, it will happen no matter what I do. I just need to continue to trust and lean on Him through it all. Plus I have all of you wonderful ladies to help me through this :hugs:

Thanks for that info about TSH levels. I have an underactive thyroid, but I don't know what my current TSH levels are. My doctor just told me my levels were stable to come back in a year (September) unless I get pregnant. I didn't think to ask what the numbers were, but I should probably call and ask what they are. 

Praying that your next IUI is fruitful! :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

SuperwomanTTC said:


> I just finished speaking with a patient that is a bishop of a church here in DC. I was discussing his medication with him, but he helped me more than I helped him! He told me he has faith that God sent him to the right ER at the right time to see the right doctors and get the right medications that he needs to be healed. As I got ready to leave his room he held my hand and looked me square in the eyes and said "God has a plan for all of us. All the negatives were part of God's plan for your positive." I never told him I was ttc, but I received the word, applied it to my experiences ttc, and my spirit rejoiced. :yipee:
> 
> As we all try to stay sane during af, waiting to ovulate, and the tww - we just have to remember Jeremiah 29:11 "For I know the plans I have for you, declares the LORD, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. "

Wonderful story, Superwoman (sorry, I am awful at remembering everyone's first name!). AF is due any day for me so I needed that reminder that God's timing is the perfect time we should hope for. :hugs: What a blessing to have that man as a patient.


----------



## me222

beckysprayer said:


> me222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> My temperatures have been all over the place this month so I think I am out. No clear pattern at all. :nope:
> 
> Sorry that they're all over the place, Becky. What does it mean? Can't it just mean stress or? hugs! I think I may be out too this month. hugs. May we trust God in everything.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know :shrug: I don't feel stressed so I don't think it's that. Sometimes I think my body just can't do BBT. I often breathe through my mouth at night (I assume, since my mouth is very dry when I wake up), and I'm such a light sleeper that I wake up multiple times throughout the night. I also anticipate the alarm going off so I always wake up before I'm supposed to. I think I might just stop temping next month. My cycles are usually 26/27 days and I always get a positive OPK on CD14 so who knows. I just need to stop taking control over it and give it to God. I'm a perfectionist and like to do everything myself, so giving things to God is always the hardest for me. I don't know why I resist so much, letting Him control things has always proven to be so much better than when I control things. Slow learner I guess :haha:
> 
> Praying you aren't out this month, but that God's will be done! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Becky. Do you chart your cm as well??


----------



## beckysprayer

Mattsgirl said:


> So af is a week and a day late, i tested yesterday and :bfn: Unfortunately after seeing only one line i broke down. I was crying in the bathroom praying to God for peace and strength about the result. The whole time feeling terrible that i wasn't ok with the answer. I know that the Lord is going to give us a baby at the right time, that i know for sure, but getting to that time is really hard.So thank you so much for the story about Hannah, it made me feel alot better about yesterday.
> 
> Sarah and Kim, and all the other ladies that have been trying for a while, you ladies encourage me so much. I can't even imagine what its like to go month after month getting af for years. I think my faith defiantly would have disappeared after 4 1/2 years. Yet every one of your posts is so upbeat and you truly have God given peace. Thank you so much for starting this thread.
> 
> I hope you all are having a good week :thumbup:

:hugs: Mattsgirl. Praying for you! I hate when AF is late and you get your hopes up only to have them squashed by a BFN. Seems so unfair for it to be late for no reason. :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

prayingfor1 said:


> Hi all,
> I just found this thread and love it! We've been ttc for over 2 1/2 years and I've definitely had my ups and downs...gotten angry with God, and then even angrier with myself for feeling that way. I know He has the best plan for all of us. Sometimes when I'm feeling really down, my husband reminds me that maybe we haven't gotten pregnant because something would happen to me during pregnancy or child birth. I have to keep that in mind and remember to just TRUST the LORD!

Welcome praying! :hugs: This thread is a great place for fellowship with wonderful, sweet ladies who know what you are going through. It has been such a blessing to me and I know it will be for you. Praying for you!


----------



## beckysprayer

Heather11 said:


> Hi ladies!!!! Hope everybody is having a blessed day!
> 
> Kim I am hanging in there. It has been a bit of a roller coaster this week. I was fine until i went to see my friend who had her baby this weekend and then I broke down a little bit (not in front of her of course) just was like I was so close and then boom. I am still trying to focus on the positive!!!

:hugs: I hate the sadness and jealousy that comes from seeing/hearing about friends with babies. A girl at church just announced she is pregnant with a surprise baby and I had the same thoughts creep into my head. :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

BettieB said:


> Well, I actually talked to Sam no sooner than I posted the last post! She said that she was having a tough time and just wanted to get out of the town.
> 
> I asked her if she ever though about going to church. The church out there is really good. She said, she might do something, that she was thinking about going to rehab.
> 
> I gave her the number to the church and mentioned their drug rehab program that they have! I told her I believed that Jesus could change her life, because he changed mine. And she said "K thanks." Hopefully she will at least call, if she would just head through those church doors I believe the holy spirit would work in her life. I am praying!


Sam is so lucky to have a friend like you. :hugs: I'm praying for her, that she gets the help she needs to kick this addiction and that God's love pours down on her. I pray she goes to that church!


----------



## beckysprayer

me222 said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> My temperatures have been all over the place this month so I think I am out. No clear pattern at all. :nope:
> 
> Sorry that they're all over the place, Becky. What does it mean? Can't it just mean stress or? hugs! I think I may be out too this month. hugs. May we trust God in everything.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know :shrug: I don't feel stressed so I don't think it's that. Sometimes I think my body just can't do BBT. I often breathe through my mouth at night (I assume, since my mouth is very dry when I wake up), and I'm such a light sleeper that I wake up multiple times throughout the night. I also anticipate the alarm going off so I always wake up before I'm supposed to. I think I might just stop temping next month. My cycles are usually 26/27 days and I always get a positive OPK on CD14 so who knows. I just need to stop taking control over it and give it to God. I'm a perfectionist and like to do everything myself, so giving things to God is always the hardest for me. I don't know why I resist so much, letting Him control things has always proven to be so much better than when I control things. Slow learner I guess :haha:
> 
> Praying you aren't out this month, but that God's will be done! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Becky. Do you chart your cm as well??Click to expand...

Not really. I only note if it is really noticeable, but I don't make it a point to look at it. I always mean to, but I forget :haha: Do you?


----------



## me222

BRK06 said:


> me222-
> It's no problem at all! So far, I've found that I have an arcuate uterus, which is basically like the top of my uterus is "dented" , but thankfully, it's not far enough down that it splits my uterus in half. I was told that it shouldn't affect anything though, but when I went for my exam last week, the doc said something wasn't quite normal on my right side...something swollen or turned wrong or a mass or something :shrug: I'm supposed to have an ultrasound done as soon as I get the appointment. A couple of days ago I was told that it looks like I have a slight form of Hypothyroidism. Going to have the labs redrawn when I go in for U/S to be sure. I was pretty bummed at first to find out that all this stuff was going on with my body, but some have it worse than I do, so I just continue to count my blessings. We can try to treat it, and it will be an even bigger praise report to bring glory to God when I get my little miracle against all these odds! I just keep reminding myself that God is in control and there is a reason for all this...even if I can't see it right now with my limited sight.
> 
> Seeing everyone around you getting the very thing that seems so far out reach to you can be hard. It's not selfish to walk away if it keeps bitterness and jealousy from taking root in ourselves and towards other people. I find that if I fight the thoughts of "why her and not me?" by counting the blessings that I currently DO have, then I'm able to truly rejoice and be happy for them. Sometimes I struggle with "the monster" rearing its head is when I hear comments like, "oh I'm so fat and ugly" or "this baby is ruining my body-look at these stretch marks!" from people who got preggo by someone breathing on them... I'm usually praying forgiveness for the mental images of shaking them silly! :dohh: My family finally quit asking when I was going to give them grandchildren like my sisters when I threatened to throw my uterus at them :haha:
> 
> sorry this was a little long!

Hey - have you considered going to a naturopath and getting acupuncture? It may help with that mass. Praying for healing for you and for a child. It's so difficult, hey. When I began this TTC journey, I didn't realise how hard it would be. 
May we keep fixing our eyes on Jesus. 
Do you find it hard when you're with a group of friends who all have children or are pregnant and they keep talking about babies? I do! Like, in some ways- I also get quite bored with it. Like, the talk about nappies, food, etc. What do you all do when there's conversations like that? I think that even if I was a mother, I think I'd still be bored of constant chatter about all that. 

I don't think it's always jealousy when we see women with babies or pregnant. I think itcan just be the hurt we feel because it reminds us that 'hey, you're not pregnant.' It kind of seems to highlight the fact..if that makese sense? 

I pray that we will all give all to Jesus and trust Him in everything.


----------



## me222

beckysprayer said:


> me222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> My temperatures have been all over the place this month so I think I am out. No clear pattern at all. :nope:
> 
> Sorry that they're all over the place, Becky. What does it mean? Can't it just mean stress or? hugs! I think I may be out too this month. hugs. May we trust God in everything.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know :shrug: I don't feel stressed so I don't think it's that. Sometimes I think my body just can't do BBT. I often breathe through my mouth at night (I assume, since my mouth is very dry when I wake up), and I'm such a light sleeper that I wake up multiple times throughout the night. I also anticipate the alarm going off so I always wake up before I'm supposed to. I think I might just stop temping next month. My cycles are usually 26/27 days and I always get a positive OPK on CD14 so who knows. I just need to stop taking control over it and give it to God. I'm a perfectionist and like to do everything myself, so giving things to God is always the hardest for me. I don't know why I resist so much, letting Him control things has always proven to be so much better than when I control things. Slow learner I guess :haha:
> 
> Praying you aren't out this month, but that God's will be done! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Becky. Do you chart your cm as well??Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. I only note if it is really noticeable, but I don't make it a point to look at it. I always mean to, but I forget :haha: Do you?Click to expand...

Yeah - been using cm method for most of the time been ttc. Now, using temperature this month too. I just thought using the cm method might help you with knowing more about when you're fertile. :)
Praying.


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

Hi ladies! I'm sorry I'm so MIA! I don't have my own computer do I'm always trying to read these pages and pages of posts on my phone! If anyone even remembers, my false was #3, I don't check my MySpace anymore. But I am older than my husband, by a year and two months. I did grow and inch or two after I got married. And I do have 12 siblings, 16 if you count the hubby's! Makes Christmas time expensive!!! Hahahaha. You all encouraged me to start a women's bible study with my girl friends online through a fb group :) I am currently in my fertile window. I feel like I might be ovulating today, but I'm not totally sure. It's just that when I cough I feel a sharp pain in my ovaries area... And I usually do feeling when I ovulate. So we'll see. My expected day to ovulate is either Thursday or Friday. Anyways, I hope you are all having a wonderful day! I'll try to post more often! Take care,
~Vanessa


----------



## BRK06

Posting this tuesday night for all you lovely ladies to read for wednesday morning! :coffee: I found it on the proverbs31.org site. 

Have a blessed day!!! :hugs:


Sow for yourselves righteousness, reap the fruit of unfailing love, and break up your unplowed ground 
Hosea 10:12 (NIV)
Life is good. Life is hard. Life is full of amazing moments. Life is dotted with things that bump into my happy. Up and down and up and down do you ever feel this way?
I can wake up cheerful and determined to keep a good attitude today and then someone makes a hurtful comment. Someone makes a mess without bothering to stop and clean it up. An unexpected bill makes my pulse race. I get an ugly email that starts off, Shame on you. Lovely.
These things crash down on me like a wave I didnt see coming. I go under. My heart gets snagged. My emotions well up. My attitude heads south.
I suspect you understand.
Yesterday, after the shame on you email, I lifted up a little prayer to Jesus. It was honest. It was simple:
What is the deal Jesus? Why do I always seem to have little pieces of brokenness in my life every day? Its so frustrating. I need your perspective on the brokenness or I need a break from it.
There was no answer.
No instant verse.
Nothing.
Until this morning.
With a tired heart I sat at my kitchen table and opened up my tattered and worn Bible. I read, Sow for yourselves righteousness, reap the fruit of unfailing love, and break up your unplowed ground; for it is time to seek the Lord Hosea 10:12 (NIV).
Sow for yourselves righteousness
In other words, I must sow righteousness into my life  right choices that honor God. I have to remember I always have a choice in every situation. I can choose to honor Jesus in the midst of it all. Even when I am dishonored, I can choose to honor Him.
Reap the fruit of unfailing love
There will be fruit in the midst of every choice that honors God. It will be the fruit of being able to remember Gods unfailing love. Romans chapter 8 teaches me nothing shall separate me from the love of God. Yet, that is Satans great tactic to get me entangled in little things, making me forget or doubt Gods unfailing love.
I must resist the distracting entanglements by honoring God in this choice I am faced with right now.
Break up your unplowed ground
The blessing in these broken circumstances can be found in the way it tills the ground of my heart. Breaking up the unplowed soil of my heart will make it ready for new life, new growth, new maturity.
For it is time to seek the Lord
Its time for me to seek God like never before. And part of seeking Him is allowing for grace space in my life. When the circumstances of life leak me dry, I can see this emptiness as an opportunity. Instead of reacting out of emptiness, I can choose to see that this emptiness is the perfect spot for grace to grow deeper and more widespread in my life.
As I give grace to those who dont deserve it, the mercy jars of heaven will lavish it back on me. And, oh how I desperately need a lavish dose of heavens grace.
 for it is time to seek the Lord, until he comes and showers righteousness on you, Hosea 10:12.
The showers
Then the growth comes. As I make right choices that honor Him, I start to look at life and people, and annoying circumstances differently. I change. I become more complete. I sense a new closeness with God. I dont go under quite as easily when the waves of life rush at me and over me.
And I even dare to whisper thank you when the need for grace spaces comes again and again.

Dear Lord, show me how to seek You more and more in the midst of everyday life. Please help me to see my emptiness as an opportunity. As space for grace in my life. In Jesus Name, Amen.


Jeremiah 29:13, You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart. (NIV)
Psalm 25:4, Show me your ways, O Lord, teach me your paths. (NIV)


----------



## Godsjewel

Vrothenbuhler said:


> Hi ladies! I'm sorry I'm so MIA! I don't have my own computer do I'm always trying to read these pages and pages of posts on my phone! If anyone even remembers, my false was #3, I don't check my MySpace anymore. But I am older than my husband, by a year and two months. I did grow and inch or two after I got married. And I do have 12 siblings, 16 if you count the hubby's! Makes Christmas time expensive!!! Hahahaha. You all encouraged me to start a women's bible study with my girl friends online through a fb group :) I am currently in my fertile window. I feel like I might be ovulating today, but I'm not totally sure. It's just that when I cough I feel a sharp pain in my ovaries area... And I usually do feeling when I ovulate. So we'll see. My expected day to ovulate is either Thursday or Friday. Anyways, I hope you are all having a wonderful day! I'll try to post more often! Take care,
> ~Vanessa

Hi Vanessa :hugs: I'm glad your still checking up on us.

I'm so happy to hear you have started a bible study with your friends, that's awesome!

Have a great day and I'll be praying for you during this time in your cycle.


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Posting this tuesday night for all you lovely ladies to read for wednesday morning! :coffee: I found it on the proverbs31.org site.
> 
> Have a blessed day!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Sow for yourselves righteousness, reap the fruit of unfailing love, and break up your unplowed ground
> Hosea 10:12 (NIV)
> Life is good. Life is hard. Life is full of amazing moments. Life is dotted with things that bump into my happy. Up and down and up and down do you ever feel this way?
> I can wake up cheerful and determined to keep a good attitude today and then someone makes a hurtful comment. Someone makes a mess without bothering to stop and clean it up. An unexpected bill makes my pulse race. I get an ugly email that starts off, Shame on you. Lovely.
> These things crash down on me like a wave I didnt see coming. I go under. My heart gets snagged. My emotions well up. My attitude heads south.
> I suspect you understand.
> Yesterday, after the shame on you email, I lifted up a little prayer to Jesus. It was honest. It was simple:
> What is the deal Jesus? Why do I always seem to have little pieces of brokenness in my life every day? Its so frustrating. I need your perspective on the brokenness or I need a break from it.
> There was no answer.
> No instant verse.
> Nothing.
> Until this morning.
> With a tired heart I sat at my kitchen table and opened up my tattered and worn Bible. I read, Sow for yourselves righteousness, reap the fruit of unfailing love, and break up your unplowed ground; for it is time to seek the Lord Hosea 10:12 (NIV).
> Sow for yourselves righteousness
> In other words, I must sow righteousness into my life  right choices that honor God. I have to remember I always have a choice in every situation. I can choose to honor Jesus in the midst of it all. Even when I am dishonored, I can choose to honor Him.
> Reap the fruit of unfailing love
> There will be fruit in the midst of every choice that honors God. It will be the fruit of being able to remember Gods unfailing love. Romans chapter 8 teaches me nothing shall separate me from the love of God. Yet, that is Satans great tactic to get me entangled in little things, making me forget or doubt Gods unfailing love.
> I must resist the distracting entanglements by honoring God in this choice I am faced with right now.
> Break up your unplowed ground
> The blessing in these broken circumstances can be found in the way it tills the ground of my heart. Breaking up the unplowed soil of my heart will make it ready for new life, new growth, new maturity.
> For it is time to seek the Lord
> Its time for me to seek God like never before. And part of seeking Him is allowing for grace space in my life. When the circumstances of life leak me dry, I can see this emptiness as an opportunity. Instead of reacting out of emptiness, I can choose to see that this emptiness is the perfect spot for grace to grow deeper and more widespread in my life.
> As I give grace to those who dont deserve it, the mercy jars of heaven will lavish it back on me. And, oh how I desperately need a lavish dose of heavens grace.
>  for it is time to seek the Lord, until he comes and showers righteousness on you, Hosea 10:12.
> The showers
> Then the growth comes. As I make right choices that honor Him, I start to look at life and people, and annoying circumstances differently. I change. I become more complete. I sense a new closeness with God. I dont go under quite as easily when the waves of life rush at me and over me.
> And I even dare to whisper thank you when the need for grace spaces comes again and again.
> 
> Dear Lord, show me how to seek You more and more in the midst of everyday life. Please help me to see my emptiness as an opportunity. As space for grace in my life. In Jesus Name, Amen.
> 
> 
> Jeremiah 29:13, You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart. (NIV)
> Psalm 25:4, Show me your ways, O Lord, teach me your paths. (NIV)

Great word! thanks for posting hun :flower:


----------



## JessaLynn10

BettieB said:


> 7 more days until testing! ahh! haha its going really slow, is anyone expecting AF around the 23?

Yep, the 22nd...haven't really had any symptoms so who knows lol the week before testing is the worst, I'm just trying to stay positive, keep busy, and remember that it's all in God's hands :)


----------



## JessaLynn10

What a great story! It shows how God can work through others to give us hope & encouragement when we need it most :) I love the verse you quoted, that's one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## JessaLynn10

What a great message BRK06, thank you for this!


----------



## JessaLynn10

JessaLynn10 said:


> What a great story! It shows how God can work through others to give us hope & encouragement when we need it most :) I love the verse you quoted, that's one of my absolute favorites.

Oops, forgot to use attach the quote....this is in response to superwomanTTC's story about the conversation she had with a patient


----------



## Godsjewel

:wave:I just wanted to inform the newbies that we have a prayer time everyday.

Here's the post I sent previously...

I thought it would be a wonderful idea to set a time aside each day to say a prayer for our fellow TTC ladies, and for the ladies that have been blessed with a BFP. 

Here are the time schedules for each area, this will allow us to come in prayer at the same time.

Hawaii 2pm
Pacific Time 4pm
Mountain Time 5pm
Central Time 6pm
Eastern Time 7pm


----------



## Yukki2011

Hey Ladies, I need some advice... I went to my doctor last week she said everything looked normal and I told her about the chemical pregnancy. She said to give it 6 months and I should be pregnant soon.... My first month I had the chemical pregnancy and got a early period it was 4 days then stopped. I normally have the 28 days cycle that lasts 5-6 days. This month has been my second month of TTC. And after my doc visit I had spotting until this Monday then it seemed like I got my period early I wasn't supposed to get it until the 19th. I bled 2 days and today I seemed to quit. Is this due to the chemical and my cycle getting back on track ? Sorry if a lot of this is TMI.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Yukki2011 said:


> Hey Ladies, I need some advice... I went to my doctor last week she said everything looked normal and I told her about the chemical pregnancy. She said to give it 6 months and I should be pregnant soon.... My first month I had the chemical pregnancy and got a early period it was 4 days then stopped. I normally have the 28 days cycle that lasts 5-6 days. This month has been my second month of TTC. And after my doc visit I had spotting until this Monday then it seemed like I got my period early I wasn't supposed to get it until the 19th. I bled 2 days and today I seemed to quit. Is this due to the chemical and my cycle getting back on track ? Sorry if a lot of this is TMI.

In my opinion as a pharmacist, your body is still getting back on track. Your hormone levels have to stabilize a little before you will get back to your "normal" cycle. You should just do very good record keeping about your cycles in the mean time :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Yukki2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, I need some advice... I went to my doctor last week she said everything looked normal and I told her about the chemical pregnancy. She said to give it 6 months and I should be pregnant soon.... My first month I had the chemical pregnancy and got a early period it was 4 days then stopped. I normally have the 28 days cycle that lasts 5-6 days. This month has been my second month of TTC. And after my doc visit I had spotting until this Monday then it seemed like I got my period early I wasn't supposed to get it until the 19th. I bled 2 days and today I seemed to quit. Is this due to the chemical and my cycle getting back on track ? Sorry if a lot of this is TMI.
> 
> In my opinion as a pharmacist, your body is still getting back on track. Your hormone levels have to stabilize a little before you will get back to your "normal" cycle. You should just do very good record keeping about your cycles in the mean time :thumbup:Click to expand...


I agree with Rosaria!

I pray this thread will encourage you through your wait :hugs:


----------



## Yukki2011

Thanks Godsjewel &SuperwomanTTC . :)


----------



## prayingfor1

beckysprayer said:


> prayingfor1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> I just found this thread and love it! We've been ttc for over 2 1/2 years and I've definitely had my ups and downs...gotten angry with God, and then even angrier with myself for feeling that way. I know He has the best plan for all of us. Sometimes when I'm feeling really down, my husband reminds me that maybe we haven't gotten pregnant because something would happen to me during pregnancy or child birth. I have to keep that in mind and remember to just TRUST the LORD!
> 
> Welcome praying! :hugs: This thread is a great place for fellowship with wonderful, sweet ladies who know what you are going through. It has been such a blessing to me and I know it will be for you. Praying for you!Click to expand...


Thanks, Becky! These posts are so uplifting!


----------



## Godsjewel

A long story worth reading.

A Flock of Birds & A Plane Crash 

In 2009, there was an amazing story about a US Airways flight that crashed in the frigid Hudson River. Miraculously, all five crew members and all 150 passengers were saved. Despite being terrified and some suffering from hypothermia, every single person who boarded the plane also exited the plane alive. What caused this huge, mechanical bird to meet its demise? Was it a massive failure in the engineering system? Domestic terrorism? No. This powerful Airbus A320 jet airplane was brought down by a bunch of ordinary birds that the world would hardly even notice! 

You would think it would take something bigger, stronger, smarter than a bunch of quacking feather dusters to bring down the culmination of millions of dollars and the work of the best and brightest minds in the aeronautical sciences! Unless, of course, youve been brought to your knees by the whimper of a newborn, or other seemingly ordinary events the fertile world would hardly even notice. Something as mundane as a picture of sweet baby feet on the cover of a magazine may be all it takes to spotlight the baby-shaped void in your life. Your heart crashes into a river of tears much like that powerful jet crashed into the Hudson River. 

Theres something different about the story of this plane crash. Everyone survived! How did such a miracle occur? There was an amazing pilot at the helm of the doomed vessel who knew what to do even when everything went wrong. Guess what, hurting friend! Youll survive your struggle as well, because there is an amazing Pilot guiding you through your journey through infertility. When infertility has caused your life to feel totally out of control and you wonder if you will survive, remember that very familiar Scripture found in Jeremiah 29:11: For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. When infertility causes your life to feel as if it is spinning out of control the Lord knows just how to guide you to safety. He knows how to bring you through each emergency, each unexpected report, each terrifying moment when you dont know what will happen. 

There was another memorable plot point in the story of this plane crash. Ferry boats came alongside the downed jet and rescued the passengers and took them to safety. There are ferry boats in your life as well! Perhaps they dont look like ferry boats, but they are there. One ferry boat may come in the form of a good friend who understands your struggle because she walks that road too. Another ferry boat may be the compassionate prayer of your Pastor that seems to speak right to the hurt your heart carries. What ferry boats have you found in Scripture? Oh theyre there! The stories of Abraham and Sarah, Hannah, Elizabeth. Theyre all ferry boats to rescue you from the devastation that infertility brings. There is one more reason I believe this story was dubbed such a miracle. In one news report, an incredibly grateful passenger said you could hear prayers being offered up all over the plane as it was going down. Never, ever forget there is power in prayer. It may seem that your prayers go unnoticed and unanswered. Nothing could be further from the truth. Hannah prayed and prayed and kept on praying for a child even when she was discouraged because her struggle lasted so long. Her prayers were heard and answered. Keep on praying. There is power in your prayer.

Wasn't that good!!!
Thank you all for being my "ferry boats" :hugs:


----------



## BettieB

Hey ladies it's only a few days away til expected AF. And I just ask that you all pray for me. I am having some emotional issues. I have been crying all day and feeling a bit down. My hubby just asked me a question and I was so cold towards him and I feel really bad about it. Im very moody and everything makes me cry. Please say a prayer for my spirit to be uplifting and for these emotions to pass. Thank you!


----------



## Godsjewel

BettieB said:


> Hey ladies it's only a few days away til expected AF. And I just ask that you all pray for me. I am having some emotional issues. I have been crying all day and feeling a bit down. My hubby just asked me a question and I was so cold towards him and I feel really bad about it. Im very moody and everything makes me cry. Please say a prayer for my spirit to be uplifting and for these emotions to pass. Thank you!

I'm sorry you're feeling that way:hugs: We all go through those days where our emotions go crazy :wacko: 
Even though it's hard, try to stay focused on your current blessings, your hubby and beautiful daughter, that should bring a smile to your face :winkwink:


----------



## me222

Thanks Godsjewel for telling about prayer time. I'm in Aus so is that Eastern Standard time? Just prayed for you all that you'll all know Jesus more and more and keep following Him and trusting Him and for babies. 
Thank you to all for your prayers and encouragement.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hello Beauitiful people...

hope I am not too late to join this wonderful thread?

My name is Esther(24) and have been engaged since May wto the love of my life Hendry(25) we have been dating since high school...:cloud9: and have been ttc since August2011 - i think...

really glad i found this thread...

praying that blesses each and everyone of you ladies with your long awated BFP's :dust:


----------



## Godsjewel

MummyWant2be said:


> Hello Beauitiful people...
> 
> hope I am not too late to join this wonderful thread?
> 
> My name is Esther(24) and have been engaged since May wto the love of my life Hendry(25) we have been dating since high school...:cloud9: and have been ttc since August2011 - i think...
> 
> really glad i found this thread...
> 
> praying that blesses each and everyone of you ladies with your long awated BFP's :dust:

Hi Esther, welcome :hugs: My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you found us.

I pray this thread helps bring you peace and encouragement while you wait for the Lord to bring your :baby:


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> Thanks Godsjewel for telling about prayer time. I'm in Aus so is that Eastern Standard time? Just prayed for you all that you'll all know Jesus more and more and keep following Him and trusting Him and for babies.
> Thank you to all for your prayers and encouragement.

Hi Hun, I believe it would be 11am for you.

Thank you for your prayers and I'm so happy that we are able to encourage you through this time.

Have a wonderful day :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Good morning! I pray this encourages you today :hugs:

Let this be a sign among you, so that when your children ask later, saying, What do these stones mean to you? then you shall say to them, Because the waters of the Jordan were cut off before the ark of the covenant of the LORD; when it crossed the Jordan, the waters of the Jordan were cut off. So these stones shall become a memorial to the sons of Israel forever.Joshua 4:6-7 

The third and fourth chapters of the book of Joshua tell us an amazing story. Moses was dead and Joshua was leading the children of Israel. The priests carried the ark of the covenant of the Lord, and the Israelites followed behind. As they journeyed, they faced a huge obstacle: the Jordan River. To some, it may have looked like an impossible situation. To God, it looked like an opportunity! 

When feet of the priests who were carrying the Ark of the Covenant touched the waters of the Jordan River, God caused the waters of the Jordan to be cut off so that the water flowing from above stood in a heap and no water would flow to the Dead Sea! What an amazing scene it must have been! The children of Israel marching through the Jordan River on dry land! Im sure there were more than a few mouths hanging open! 

When all the Israelites had safely crossed the Jordan River, God once again spoke to Joshua. He told him to have 12 men gather stones from the middle of the Jordan River and create from them a memorial to the wonders God had performed in their midst. Whenever anyone would see this pile of stones, they would be reminded that God came through again! I wonder how many people stood staring at this pile of rocks and relived in their minds how the water stood up by itself as men, women and children paraded by! It was important to God for people to teach their children of His ways and His works!

When your situation is resolved, what will you tell people? Whether your story is resolved with the birth of a child, the miracle of adoption or the provision of an abundant, child-free life, how will the re-telling of this season of your life read? Will you recall with bitterness the frustration you faced at each diagnosis or will you tell how God led you to just the right doctor with just the right treatment plan? Youve just laid down a stone. Will you complain of how the promises of God just didnt pan out for you, or will you share how God showed you new paths and new plans that you never could have dreamed of before? Add another rock to the pile. Will you tell your children how infertility hurt so deeply, or will you tell them how God changed you for the better through this struggle? Youre reaching again to build the memorial. Will you remain angry at God for taking your childs life before his or her birth, or will you thank Him for giving His Son for you? How will you build your pile of stones?

Parting the Jordan River was no big deal for God. After all, this wasnt the first time He had transformed mighty waters into a sandy beach! (See Exodus 14 for the account of God parting the Red Sea.) His children had a problem. He had a solution. If God parted the Jordan to bring His children through their difficulties, what will He do for you? 

Gather your stones from the midst of your struggle as you cross the river of infertility with God. You have a great story to tell.


----------



## MummyWant2be

oh my Thanks for the warm welcome Sarah :hugs: 

well it is 3:25 pm here in SA...:thumbup:

I trust u had a good nyt rest?


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Proverbs 12:25 "Anxiety weighs down the heart, but a kind word cheers it up."

Hello ladies! I'm happy that this thread has reached so many women in so many time zones. What a blessing! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Godsjewel

MummyWant2be said:


> oh my Thanks for the warm welcome Sarah :hugs:
> 
> well it is 3:25 pm here in SA...:thumbup:
> 
> I trust u had a good nyt rest?

I wish it was that time here in California, since that would mean I would be off of work already :winkwink:

It's currently 6:45am *yawn*, and I did have a good rest.


----------



## Godsjewel

:wave:How is everyone doing today? 

I'm looking forward to the weekend because I'm in need of some relaxation. I have been trying to get back to working out more often, but it's hard. I would rather stay inside and cozy up with my blankie on the couch. Plus watching the food channel isn't really helping, I'm practically drooling over every meal they make. 

Anyone else trying to get healthy and lose weight?

Any and all tips for healthy living are welcomed :winkwink:


----------



## BRK06

Vanessa- it's always good to hear from you, no matter how far in between! :hugs: I think it's awesome about your bible study group! :thumbup:

Yukki- I agree with the other ladies as well... Sometimes it takes a cycle or two to get everything going right again! :hugs:

Bettie- Praying for you Sweetie! :hugs: 

2 Corinthians 1:3-5
Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of compassion and the God of all comfort, who comforts us in all our troubles, so that we can comfort those in any trouble with the comfort we ourselves receive from God. For just as we share abundantly in the sufferings of Christ, so also our comfort abounds through Christ.


Esther- welcome to our family! I'm Kim :wave: I pray this thread brings you as much peace, comfort and encouragement as it has for me!

Sarah- Thank you once again for the encouraging words and for being one of my "ferry boats" as well! You and all of my new sisters have been such a blessing to me! :friends:

Just wanted to share this verse with everyone...

2 Corinthians 12:9
But he said to me, My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness. Therefore I will boast all the more gladly about my weaknesses, so that Christs power may rest on me.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> :wave:How is everyone doing today?
> 
> I'm looking forward to the weekend because I'm in need of some relaxation. I have been trying to get back to working out more often, but it's hard. I would rather stay inside and cozy up with my blankie on the couch. Plus watching the food channel isn't really helping, I'm practically drooling over every meal they make.
> 
> Anyone else trying to get healthy and lose weight?
> 
> Any and all tips for healthy living are welcomed :winkwink:

I'm with you on the drooling over Food Network... Two of our shows are "Man vs Food" and "Diners, Drive-ins and Dives!" (we really should find a way to make "drooling" Smiley!)

Something we did at one of my old jobs during a "Biggest Loser" type challenge was to write down every single thing we had to eat or drink for the week to keep us accountable for what we were putting in our bodies. I didn't think much of it at first, but then at the end of the week when I noticed workday lunch was consisting of a bag of cheetos or a snickers and a coke, or that I had consummed an entire dozen donuts by myself during the week, I thought, "hmmm... Better work on that!" :haha:

Granted, my diet is not the healthiest on earth even now, but we have done things like switch to wheat/ multigrain bread, rice only a few nights a week instead of every night (DH is pacific islander; you'd have thought I was killing him! Hahaha) and more salads (steak salad! Yum! :thumbup: ) to name a few. 

As for the gym trips, I find it's easier for me to go when someone goes with me; Helps keep up the motivation! That being said... I need a new gym buddy! :haha:

It's too bad we don't live closer!


----------



## Lucy529

hi ladies hope that everyone is doing ok 

Kim i totally agree on the whole dieting thing once you hold yourself accountable it adds up lol i had been able to lose about 30 pounds and when i lost my baby i gained it all back am now trying to loose it again DH is taking taikondo classes and his instructor told him to loose some weight so seeing him loose his pouch is making me think that i need to get back in a loose some weight so we bought some things at walmart today hope they help 

am also talking an other dr. about trying some more "natural" meds for all my problems but we'll wait and see where that goes hope that God is keeping you all safe hugs to all


----------



## BettieB

Thank you ladies for all your prayers, I dont post too much but i read everything daily, and pray for every one of you!

Emotionally I am just having a hard time. I think that I am either just days away from starting my period or I am preggo.

Today I had some bloody mucus (sorry tmi) and my back and legs hurt as if i have been working out, and I have not, IM cranky crying emotional mess and my boobs hurt. This is not fun! So Im hoping that this passes by soon. Either af just shows or i get BFP. Ive been really tired lately.

Thank you again ladies, you are truly awesome and a blessing!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey Betttieb, I'm going through the exact same thing (almost every detail) af is a week and a half late, boobs hurt like crazy, been extremly tired. Yesterday I spent most of the day crying. So I got mybible out and read and cried and prayed and cried. Then dh got home and cried some more. But when I feel like that hubby reminds me to "place all your cares upon him and he shall direct thy paths" he knows that always helps me. So I hope it encourages you a little.

Hope everybody is having a good week. God bless!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> :wave:How is everyone doing today?
> 
> I'm looking forward to the weekend because I'm in need of some relaxation. I have been trying to get back to working out more often, but it's hard. I would rather stay inside and cozy up with my blankie on the couch. Plus watching the food channel isn't really helping, I'm practically drooling over every meal they make.
> 
> Anyone else trying to get healthy and lose weight?
> 
> Any and all tips for healthy living are welcomed :winkwink:
> 
> I'm with you on the drooling over Food Network... Two of our shows are "Man vs Food" and "Diners, Drive-ins and Dives!" (we really should find a way to make "drooling" Smiley!)
> 
> Something we did at one of my old jobs during a "Biggest Loser" type challenge was to write down every single thing we had to eat or drink for the week to keep us accountable for what we were putting in our bodies. I didn't think much of it at first, but then at the end of the week when I noticed workday lunch was consisting of a bag of cheetos or a snickers and a coke, or that I had consummed an entire dozen donuts by myself during the week, I thought, "hmmm... Better work on that!" :haha:
> 
> Granted, my diet is not the healthiest on earth even now, but we have done things like switch to wheat/ multigrain bread, rice only a few nights a week instead of every night (DH is pacific islander; you'd have thought I was killing him! Hahaha) and more salads (steak salad! Yum! :thumbup: ) to name a few.
> 
> As for the gym trips, I find it's easier for me to go when someone goes with me; Helps keep up the motivation! That being said... I need a new gym buddy! :haha:
> 
> It's too bad we don't live closer!Click to expand...

Have you ever been to California? I went to Oahu when I was 18, but would love to go to Maui or the big island.

2 years ago I was in a weight loss competition against my sis-in-law, in 4 months I lost 38lbs. It helped that she lived 2hrs away so I couldn't see her progress which pushed me to work harder. I was so dedicated and disciplined. I start work at 5am and would get up at 3am to work out for an hour and then after work I would go again. I was a workout queen :haha:
I was the winner and she had to pay me $250 :thumbup: had to use the money for some new clothes:winkwink:

I have now gained about 15lbs back and feel misserable. My niece is my gym buddy. We love doing Zumba and a class called ujam, it's a dance class....so much fun. 

I love triple D and man vs food!!!! Guy has a restaurant about 40 minutes from me and I was telling my friend that we need to check it out. I bet it's great. Does your hubby cook? Mine will BBQ once in awhile, but that's about it. I'm not a fan of cooking, I wish I enjoyed it...I like baking and eating better :haha:


----------



## Lozdog

hi ladies may i join you??

i have been married to my hubby for 3 years and we have been TTC since, i have always had irregular periods, but do ovulate when i do according to blood tests but i just cant seem to get preggers!! 

had ovarian drilling done 6 months ago and apparently everything looked perfect on the inside so now i wait in faith that the Lord will bless us with our baby very soon!


----------



## Lozdog

also ladies i want to tell you about a pastor in London called Veronica Anusionwu and she has an amazing ministry about infertility and what God can do for us, she has written books which i purchased online and it is brilliant, lots of prayers and scriptures that ensure us that in Christ all things a possible and how he can heal us and grant us the fruit of the womb, lots of testimonies too which is really encouraging, you guys should take a look online :)


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> :wave:How is everyone doing today?
> 
> I'm looking forward to the weekend because I'm in need of some relaxation. I have been trying to get back to working out more often, but it's hard. I would rather stay inside and cozy up with my blankie on the couch. Plus watching the food channel isn't really helping, I'm practically drooling over every meal they make.
> 
> Anyone else trying to get healthy and lose weight?
> 
> Any and all tips for healthy living are welcomed :winkwink:
> 
> I'm with you on the drooling over Food Network... Two of our shows are "Man vs Food" and "Diners, Drive-ins and Dives!" (we really should find a way to make "drooling" Smiley!)
> 
> Something we did at one of my old jobs during a "Biggest Loser" type challenge was to write down every single thing we had to eat or drink for the week to keep us accountable for what we were putting in our bodies. I didn't think much of it at first, but then at the end of the week when I noticed workday lunch was consisting of a bag of cheetos or a snickers and a coke, or that I had consummed an entire dozen donuts by myself during the week, I thought, "hmmm... Better work on that!" :haha:
> 
> Granted, my diet is not the healthiest on earth even now, but we have done things like switch to wheat/ multigrain bread, rice only a few nights a week instead of every night (DH is pacific islander; you'd have thought I was killing him! Hahaha) and more salads (steak salad! Yum! :thumbup: ) to name a few.
> 
> As for the gym trips, I find it's easier for me to go when someone goes with me; Helps keep up the motivation! That being said... I need a new gym buddy! :haha:
> 
> It's too bad we don't live closer!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever been to California? I went to Oahu when I was 18, but would love to go to Maui or the big island.
> 
> 2 years ago I was in a weight loss competition against my sis-in-law, in 4 months I lost 38lbs. It helped that she lived 2hrs away so I couldn't see her progress which pushed me to work harder. I was so dedicated and disciplined. I start work at 5am and would get up at 3am to work out for an hour and then after work I would go again. I was a workout queen :haha:
> I was the winner and she had to pay me $250 :thumbup: had to use the money for some new clothes:winkwink:
> 
> I have now gained about 15lbs back and feel misserable. My niece is my gym buddy. We love doing Zumba and a class called ujam, it's a dance class....so much fun.
> 
> I love triple D and man vs food!!!! Guy has a restaurant about 40 minutes from me and I was telling my friend that we need to check it out. I bet it's great. Does your hubby cook? Mine will BBQ once in awhile, but that's about it. I'm not a fan of cooking, I wish I enjoyed it...I like baking and eating better :haha:Click to expand...

I've actually been twice, but both times was for military training, so I didn't get out much... I was able to spend a day in San Francisco, so that was pretty cool. My stepdad and hubby used to live there (I forget exactly where; I'll find out!) and we have a cousin that lives in Victorville

That is wonderful you were able to drop all that weight the first time, and I have faith you can do it again! How long have you been trying this time? I've gained an unwanted 10-15 extra lbs myself that I'm trying to shed. Zumba looks like fun, even if I have ZERO rhythm! :haha:

My hubby actually does cook quite a bit, and he's good at it! He taught me how to make a bunch of the dishes he grew up with, and I introduced him to Grits! :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

Lozdog said:


> hi ladies may i join you??
> 
> i have been married to my hubby for 3 years and we have been TTC since, i have always had irregular periods, but do ovulate when i do according to blood tests but i just cant seem to get preggers!!
> 
> had ovarian drilling done 6 months ago and apparently everything looked perfect on the inside so now i wait in faith that the Lord will bless us with our baby very soon!

Of course, welcome :hugs: My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you stopped by. You will find this thread to be a place of encouragement.

Ovarian drilling??? that sounds scary...what is that?



Lozdog said:


> also ladies i want to tell you about a pastor in London called Veronica Anusionwu and she has an amazing ministry about infertility and what God can do for us, she has written books which i purchased online and it is brilliant, lots of prayers and scriptures that ensure us that in Christ all things a possible and how he can heal us and grant us the fruit of the womb, lots of testimonies too which is really encouraging, you guys should take a look online :)


Wonderful, I will take a look. thanks hun:thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> :wave:How is everyone doing today?
> 
> I'm looking forward to the weekend because I'm in need of some relaxation. I have been trying to get back to working out more often, but it's hard. I would rather stay inside and cozy up with my blankie on the couch. Plus watching the food channel isn't really helping, I'm practically drooling over every meal they make.
> 
> Anyone else trying to get healthy and lose weight?
> 
> Any and all tips for healthy living are welcomed :winkwink:
> 
> I'm with you on the drooling over Food Network... Two of our shows are "Man vs Food" and "Diners, Drive-ins and Dives!" (we really should find a way to make "drooling" Smiley!)
> 
> Something we did at one of my old jobs during a "Biggest Loser" type challenge was to write down every single thing we had to eat or drink for the week to keep us accountable for what we were putting in our bodies. I didn't think much of it at first, but then at the end of the week when I noticed workday lunch was consisting of a bag of cheetos or a snickers and a coke, or that I had consummed an entire dozen donuts by myself during the week, I thought, "hmmm... Better work on that!" :haha:
> 
> Granted, my diet is not the healthiest on earth even now, but we have done things like switch to wheat/ multigrain bread, rice only a few nights a week instead of every night (DH is pacific islander; you'd have thought I was killing him! Hahaha) and more salads (steak salad! Yum! :thumbup: ) to name a few.
> 
> As for the gym trips, I find it's easier for me to go when someone goes with me; Helps keep up the motivation! That being said... I need a new gym buddy! :haha:
> 
> It's too bad we don't live closer!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever been to California? I went to Oahu when I was 18, but would love to go to Maui or the big island.
> 
> 2 years ago I was in a weight loss competition against my sis-in-law, in 4 months I lost 38lbs. It helped that she lived 2hrs away so I couldn't see her progress which pushed me to work harder. I was so dedicated and disciplined. I start work at 5am and would get up at 3am to work out for an hour and then after work I would go again. I was a workout queen :haha:
> I was the winner and she had to pay me $250 :thumbup: had to use the money for some new clothes:winkwink:
> 
> I have now gained about 15lbs back and feel misserable. My niece is my gym buddy. We love doing Zumba and a class called ujam, it's a dance class....so much fun.
> 
> I love triple D and man vs food!!!! Guy has a restaurant about 40 minutes from me and I was telling my friend that we need to check it out. I bet it's great. Does your hubby cook? Mine will BBQ once in awhile, but that's about it. I'm not a fan of cooking, I wish I enjoyed it...I like baking and eating better :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I've actually been twice, but both times was for military training, so I didn't get out much... I was able to spend a day in San Francisco, so that was pretty cool. My stepdad and hubby used to live there (I forget exactly where; I'll find out!) and we have a cousin that lives in Victorville
> 
> That is wonderful you were able to drop all that weight the first time, and I have faith you can do it again! How long have you been trying this time? I've gained an unwanted 10-15 extra lbs myself that I'm trying to shed. Zumba looks like fun, even if I have ZERO rhythm! :haha:
> 
> My hubby actually does cook quite a bit, and he's good at it! He taught me how to make a bunch of the dishes he grew up with, and I introduced him to Grits! :haha:Click to expand...

I just started back up a couple of weeks ago. I had stopped working out after my laparoscopy in October and then the holidays came :wacko:
Yes, zumba is super fun...I love to dance, so it totally works for me.

That's wonderful that hubby cooks, now I really wish we lived closer :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

My Fathers Arms 

When I was a 5 years old, my parents took me and my older sister on a vacation to the Great Smoky Mountains. They were beautiful! As we were traveling up and down the twisty, winding roads, we saw a group of people gathered on the shoulder pointing at some amazing site. Being the naturally nosey--rather, the naturally inquisitive people we are, we decided we needed to stop and see what all the fuss was about! 

My teenaged sister hopped out of the car and raced across the street as Daddy grabbed my hand and we took off behind her. We joined the crowd of on-lookers to see a black bear sunning itself on the side of the road, as curious about us as we were about him! We had never seen a bear outside the confines of a zoo enclosure and this was quite exhilarating for us. Lots of oohs and aahhs were passing through this crowd, and no one seemed to notice my sister squat down with her camera trying to get the perfect shot of wildlife intermingling with the city slickers. She pointed her camera a little too close for the bears comfort and in a motion as fast as a lightening flash, the bear growled, lunged and whipped his clawed paw at her! He let her know in no uncertain terms that she had crossed an invisible line, drawn by wildlifes hand! 

What followed was unmitigated chaos! As the bear turned and fled for his wooded hiding place, the crowd of people dispersed like a thousand ping-pong balls tossed down the mountain-side trail, screaming with every footstep! A panicked woman wailed like a siren-- Oh no! Hes got her! Shes dead! Shes dead!--over and over and over! I guess she failed to see my sister flying across the highway with her hair in long brown pigtails and yellow fuzzy ribbons, her arms flailing in every direction, knees pumping up to her chin as she ran as fast as she could for the safety of our vehicle! (I can only imagine what my mother--who was waiting in the car--must have thought!)

There is another image about that day that remains vividly clear in my mind. I was standing in front of my Daddy when the bear lunged at my sister. It was terrifying! In the moment it seemed disaster was coming, I remember turning to Daddy, looking him in the eyes, extending my hands up and jumping straight up into his arms. I knew Daddy would keep me safe. He grabbed me, protected me and I was safe from harm. I was afraid and knew I was too little to take care of myself, but I knew where to turn. I had to jump in Daddys arms. After all, he was stronger and wiser. He would know what to do to protect me. Its become a lesson Ive carried with me all my life. 

You probably dont have black bears jumping out of the woods at you today! No, but you have a pregnancy test that youll take tomorrow. You have bills from the fertility clinic lying on your counter top. You have a boss to approach with a request for more days off so you can do your egg retrieval. You have fears about the reasons why you havent gotten pregnant yet. You are afraid sometimes and you dont know how to take care of all the problems infertility has brought into your life. Why not envision yourself like a little girl who turns, looks Daddy in the eyes, lifts your hands and jumps straight into your Abba Fathers arms? 

God cares about all the hurts your heart carries. He knows when you are afraid that youll never conceive. He knows when you are terrified by the possibility of childlessness or sickened at even the thought of another miscarriage. When those fears lunge at you like a wild animal, why not fall into the arms of your Father, who loves you more than you can possibly fathom? Let Him comfort you as you pour your heart out to Him through the confusing moments infertility brings.


----------



## beckysprayer

Lozdog said:


> hi ladies may i join you??
> 
> i have been married to my hubby for 3 years and we have been TTC since, i have always had irregular periods, but do ovulate when i do according to blood tests but i just cant seem to get preggers!!
> 
> had ovarian drilling done 6 months ago and apparently everything looked perfect on the inside so now i wait in faith that the Lord will bless us with our baby very soon!

Welcome! :hugs: Praying for you! 



Lozdog said:


> also ladies i want to tell you about a pastor in London called Veronica Anusionwu and she has an amazing ministry about infertility and what God can do for us, she has written books which i purchased online and it is brilliant, lots of prayers and scriptures that ensure us that in Christ all things a possible and how he can heal us and grant us the fruit of the womb, lots of testimonies too which is really encouraging, you guys should take a look online :)

Thanks so much! I will definitely check this out! :thumbup:


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> My Fathers Arms
> 
> When I was a 5 years old, my parents took me and my older sister on a vacation to the Great Smoky Mountains. They were beautiful! As we were traveling up and down the twisty, winding roads, we saw a group of people gathered on the shoulder pointing at some amazing site. Being the naturally nosey--rather, the naturally inquisitive people we are, we decided we needed to stop and see what all the fuss was about!
> 
> My teenaged sister hopped out of the car and raced across the street as Daddy grabbed my hand and we took off behind her. We joined the crowd of on-lookers to see a black bear sunning itself on the side of the road, as curious about us as we were about him! We had never seen a bear outside the confines of a zoo enclosure and this was quite exhilarating for us. Lots of oohs and aahhs were passing through this crowd, and no one seemed to notice my sister squat down with her camera trying to get the perfect shot of wildlife intermingling with the city slickers. She pointed her camera a little too close for the bears comfort and in a motion as fast as a lightening flash, the bear growled, lunged and whipped his clawed paw at her! He let her know in no uncertain terms that she had crossed an invisible line, drawn by wildlifes hand!
> 
> What followed was unmitigated chaos! As the bear turned and fled for his wooded hiding place, the crowd of people dispersed like a thousand ping-pong balls tossed down the mountain-side trail, screaming with every footstep! A panicked woman wailed like a siren-- Oh no! Hes got her! Shes dead! Shes dead!--over and over and over! I guess she failed to see my sister flying across the highway with her hair in long brown pigtails and yellow fuzzy ribbons, her arms flailing in every direction, knees pumping up to her chin as she ran as fast as she could for the safety of our vehicle! (I can only imagine what my mother--who was waiting in the car--must have thought!)
> 
> There is another image about that day that remains vividly clear in my mind. I was standing in front of my Daddy when the bear lunged at my sister. It was terrifying! In the moment it seemed disaster was coming, I remember turning to Daddy, looking him in the eyes, extending my hands up and jumping straight up into his arms. I knew Daddy would keep me safe. He grabbed me, protected me and I was safe from harm. I was afraid and knew I was too little to take care of myself, but I knew where to turn. I had to jump in Daddys arms. After all, he was stronger and wiser. He would know what to do to protect me. Its become a lesson Ive carried with me all my life.
> 
> You probably dont have black bears jumping out of the woods at you today! No, but you have a pregnancy test that youll take tomorrow. You have bills from the fertility clinic lying on your counter top. You have a boss to approach with a request for more days off so you can do your egg retrieval. You have fears about the reasons why you havent gotten pregnant yet. You are afraid sometimes and you dont know how to take care of all the problems infertility has brought into your life. Why not envision yourself like a little girl who turns, looks Daddy in the eyes, lifts your hands and jumps straight into your Abba Fathers arms?
> 
> God cares about all the hurts your heart carries. He knows when you are afraid that youll never conceive. He knows when you are terrified by the possibility of childlessness or sickened at even the thought of another miscarriage. When those fears lunge at you like a wild animal, why not fall into the arms of your Father, who loves you more than you can possibly fathom? Let Him comfort you as you pour your heart out to Him through the confusing moments infertility brings.

Thank you! I needed to read this today. It brought tears to my eyes, so true and so blessed are we to have a heavenly Father who cares so much about us. :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

AF came this morning, two days late to let me have some false hope. :cry: But God is good and I know He will give me a baby when the timing is perfect. For now, I will make myself feel better with a nice, greasy sausage and cheese biscuit from McDonalds :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> AF came this morning, two days late to let me have some false hope. :cry: But God is good and I know He will give me a baby when the timing is perfect. For now, I will make myself feel better with a nice, greasy sausage and cheese biscuit from McDonalds :haha:

I'm sorry AF came, we are all here for you and praying for you sweetheart :hugs:

hahaha!! I love McDonalds. I think that's why I've gained this extra weight, when I'm sad about the ttc process I usually use food for comfort.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

beckysprayer said:


> AF came this morning, two days late to let me have some false hope. :cry: But God is good and I know He will give me a baby when the timing is perfect. For now, I will make myself feel better with a nice, greasy sausage and cheese biscuit from McDonalds :haha:


I'm sorry AF came :hugs:. I'm praying for you! I hope that you thoroughly enjoyed that biscuit :thumbup:


----------



## beckysprayer

Thanks for the prayers! :hugs: I feel at peace with this and know it will happen when the time is right.

My biscuit was delicous haha. Very soft and fluffy this morning haha. :thumbup:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

:happydance: I just finished a 80 page report for the DC Department of Health 2 hours before it is due. I have been trying so hard not to get stressed out because I don't need any additional complications with my cycle. Praise God this thing is done! Come on ovulation!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> :happydance: I just finished a 80 page report for the DC Department of Health 2 hours before it is due. I have been trying so hard not to get stressed out because I don't need any additional complications with my cycle. Praise God this thing is done! Come on ovulation!!!

Wow!!! you are amazing sister!

Now it's time to relax :wohoo:

My ovulation time is near too, should be in the beginning of next week. When are you suppose to ovulate?


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> My ovulation time is near too, should be in the beginning of next week. When are you suppose to ovulate?


I should today or tomorrow. I thought I was going to ovulate four days ago. I felt bad because dh came home early from business in Chicago because I told him I was going to ovulate early :dohh:. He said he isn't going to fly back out there until one of my "science experiments" can show that I have ovulated lol.


----------



## BettieB

Mattsgirl said:


> Hey Betttieb, I'm going through the exact same thing (almost every detail) af is a week and a half late, boobs hurt like crazy, been extremly tired. Yesterday I spent most of the day crying. So I got mybible out and read and cried and prayed and cried. Then dh got home and cried some more. But when I feel like that hubby reminds me to "place all your cares upon him and he shall direct thy paths" he knows that always helps me. So I hope it encourages you a little.
> 
> Hope everybody is having a good week. God bless!

Thank you! I have a very good feeling about this month :D I spent a good time praying yesterday and it helped lift my spirits!


----------



## BettieB

beckysprayer said:


> AF came this morning, two days late to let me have some false hope. :cry: But God is good and I know He will give me a baby when the timing is perfect. For now, I will make myself feel better with a nice, greasy sausage and cheese biscuit from McDonalds :haha:

Awww. boooo @AF showing her ugly face!

Its is a new start though and a new day that the Lord has made :) And you are making me hungry! haha


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> My ovulation time is near too, should be in the beginning of next week. When are you suppose to ovulate?
> 
> 
> I should today or tomorrow. I thought I was going to ovulate four days ago. I felt bad because dh came home early from business in Chicago because I told him I was going to ovulate early :dohh:. He said he isn't going to fly back out there until one of my "science experiments" can show that I have ovulated lol.Click to expand...

hahahaha!


----------



## Lozdog

here is a prayer i say every day that Pastor Veronica has in her book, she says to say as many times until it manifests in the flesh.


Thank you, Father for all you are teaching me as I wait upon you. Your ways are perfect my God. I cast all my cares upon you because I know you care for me. I will give thanks to YOU Lord because of your righteousness and will sing praise to your name Most High God.
I call to the Lord, who is worthy of praise, and I am saved from infertility and miscarriage. The Lord lives! Praise be to my Rock! Exalted be God my Savior! Psalm 18:46.God I know you have seen all my pains and tears. Your word says, &#8220;Weeping may endure for the night but joy comes in the morning.&#8221; I have stopped crying.
I wipe away my tears, for in Christ all things are possible to those that believe. I choose to embrace the truths written in your word and declare it by faith out of my mouth. My joy has come, I am still speaking out in faith, I am now a happy mother of children.
Because you O Lord are true and your Word is not void of power neither can it fail to accomplish what it has been sent to do in my life. No good thing will God withhold from me, because my walk is blameless. I am still speaking my faith out, &#8220;I am a happy mother of children&#8221;.
Lord Jesus I surrender my life to you. Take me and use me as a vessel of honour. You created me as a woman to carry children in my womb. Father, I thank-you for creating me as a woman to fulfil your plans and purpose on this earth, including motherhood. I thank you because this will surely come to pass in Jesus&#8217; Name. Amen.


----------



## Lozdog

and this one..


Prayer: How great is the LORD, and how much i should praise him with my mouth. 
You have unsealed my lips, O Lord, that I may praise you. I will praise you forever, O God, for what you have done. I will call out to you in faith for I know Lord, you love me and will answer me. 
I will wait for your mercies in the presence of your people. I will sacrifice a voluntary offering to you. I will praise your name, O LORD, for it is good. 
You said, I should open my mouth and ask you Lord. Lord I ask you in faith to bless me with a son or daughter in the name of Jesus. I am sorry that I did not come to you first.
I know you have forgiven me Lord, because you are so kind. You said when I pray I should believe, I believe from today that you have heard me and honoured me with a child of my own.
O God, I praise your word. I trust in you, so why should I be afraid? What can infertility do to me? You will surely settle me in my home as a happy mother of my own children. As you did for Rachel. 
O God, I praise your word. Yes, LORD, I praise your word. Your unfailing love is better to me than life itself, how I praise you!
You satisfy my womb with more than the richest of foods. I carry a child in my womb by faith, and it will surely manifest in the flesh. I will praise you with songs of joy. 
I will rejoice in God. All who trust in him will praise him, while infertility will be silenced in my life forever. Thank you, father. Amen.


----------



## Lozdog

oh and Godjewel, ovarian drilling is a procedure they do with women who have PCOS, apparently it has 80% success rate in achieving regular ovulation, they drill, or diathermy 4 holes in each ovary. it kinda worked for me in a sense that i was regular for 3 months following but didnt acheive pregnancy like i hoped it would


----------



## Godsjewel

Lozdog said:


> oh and Godjewel, ovarian drilling is a procedure they do with women who have PCOS, apparently it has 80% success rate in achieving regular ovulation, they drill, or diathermy 4 holes in each ovary. it kinda worked for me in a sense that i was regular for 3 months following but didnt acheive pregnancy like i hoped it would

Wow! Well I'm glad your ovulating now :thumbup: 

Thanks for sharing those prayers with us, I will be sure to copy them.

I'm kind of in the same boat as you...I just had a lap done in October to remove cysts off my right ovary and some endometriosis and the doctor says now that I'm all cleaned out, there shouldn't be any reason why I shouldn't conceive in the next few months. Again, I know it's all in God's hands and in His perfect timing.


----------



## me222

Godsjewel said:


> :wave:How is everyone doing today?
> 
> I'm looking forward to the weekend because I'm in need of some relaxation. I have been trying to get back to working out more often, but it's hard. I would rather stay inside and cozy up with my blankie on the couch. Plus watching the food channel isn't really helping, I'm practically drooling over every meal they make.
> 
> Anyone else trying to get healthy and lose weight?
> 
> Any and all tips for healthy living are welcomed :winkwink:

Hi Sarah. yes, am trying to lose some weight- about 5-6 kgs. I've been going for walks more and doing pilates. I need to get back into doing running. I've cut a bit back on food, but still find myself hungry a lot. So lots of fruit and veg. 
What do you do for a job? What do others on here do for work? I teach.


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

Hi ladies! Please pray for me and my husband :) Not only am I right at ovulating time, we are inquiring about moving out into our own place again! Right now we are living with 6 other people, all of them family members. We've been here for over two years to help them out financially. But it takes my dh about an hour to an hour and a half to drive to work one way! And after all this time the commute is really getting to us. One of our elders owns a place in SF that has three flats and the bottom flat recently opened up! Originally we said no when they asked us if we were interested in the place because our uncle, who is one of the family members we live with, had just been laid off. But now several months later (they were doing a lot of renovations to the flat and are finished now I believe) we are really considering moving there if its still open. So last night my dh emailed our elder and asked about it. We haven't heard back from him yet and we are really anxious. Its hard for me to not get excited because I have been having a really hard time living here. So I would really appreciate your prayers! Not only for the apartment flat, but for a BFP in two weeks as well :) On Wednesday I am leaving for TX for 6 days, so that will help keep my busy while I'm in that dreaded TWW :) I am praying for all of you and I hope you are all having a wonderful day!


----------



## emr11

Anyone have any good diet tips? I think losing some pounds might help me. Doc did tell me I needed to lose weight, its very hard right now to exercise b/c its cold and snowy!!


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> :wave:How is everyone doing today?
> 
> I'm looking forward to the weekend because I'm in need of some relaxation. I have been trying to get back to working out more often, but it's hard. I would rather stay inside and cozy up with my blankie on the couch. Plus watching the food channel isn't really helping, I'm practically drooling over every meal they make.
> 
> Anyone else trying to get healthy and lose weight?
> 
> Any and all tips for healthy living are welcomed :winkwink:
> 
> Hi Sarah. yes, am trying to lose some weight- about 5-6 kgs. I've been going for walks more and doing pilates. I need to get back into doing running. I've cut a bit back on food, but still find myself hungry a lot. So lots of fruit and veg.
> What do you do for a job? What do others on here do for work? I teach.Click to expand...

i work for a medical device company called Stryker Endoscopy we sell cameras, scopes and other instruments used for surgery. I deal with the sales reps and accounts who send their items in for credit or repair. It's a great company and I work with amazing people.


----------



## beckysprayer

SuperwomanTTC said:


> :happydance: I just finished a 80 page report for the DC Department of Health 2 hours before it is due. I have been trying so hard not to get stressed out because I don't need any additional complications with my cycle. Praise God this thing is done! Come on ovulation!!!

Amazing! :happydance: You must be such a smart person!



Godsjewel said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: I just finished a 80 page report for the DC Department of Health 2 hours before it is due. I have been trying so hard not to get stressed out because I don't need any additional complications with my cycle. Praise God this thing is done! Come on ovulation!!!
> 
> Wow!!! you are amazing sister!
> 
> Now it's time to relax :wohoo:
> 
> My ovulation time is near too, should be in the beginning of next week. When are you suppose to ovulate?Click to expand...




SuperwomanTTC said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> My ovulation time is near too, should be in the beginning of next week. When are you suppose to ovulate?
> 
> I should today or tomorrow. I thought I was going to ovulate four days ago. I felt bad because dh came home early from business in Chicago because I told him I was going to ovulate early :dohh:. He said he isn't going to fly back out there until one of my "science experiments" can show that I have ovulated lol.Click to expand...

Praying for y'all! 

That's funny about your science experiments haha :happydance::haha:



BettieB said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> AF came this morning, two days late to let me have some false hope. :cry: But God is good and I know He will give me a baby when the timing is perfect. For now, I will make myself feel better with a nice, greasy sausage and cheese biscuit from McDonalds :haha:
> 
> Awww. boooo @AF showing her ugly face!
> 
> Its is a new start though and a new day that the Lord has made :) And you are making me hungry! hahaClick to expand...

:hugs: Thank you. And yes, it is another wonderful day and it's a blessing to have another chance with a fresh start!



Vrothenbuhler said:


> Hi ladies! Please pray for me and my husband :) Not only am I right at ovulating time, we are inquiring about moving out into our own place again! Right now we are living with 6 other people, all of them family members. We've been here for over two years to help them out financially. But it takes my dh about an hour to an hour and a half to drive to work one way! And after all this time the commute is really getting to us. One of our elders owns a place in SF that has three flats and the bottom flat recently opened up! Originally we said no when they asked us if we were interested in the place because our uncle, who is one of the family members we live with, had just been laid off. But now several months later (they were doing a lot of renovations to the flat and are finished now I believe) we are really considering moving there if its still open. So last night my dh emailed our elder and asked about it. We haven't heard back from him yet and we are really anxious. Its hard for me to not get excited because I have been having a really hard time living here. So I would really appreciate your prayers! Not only for the apartment flat, but for a BFP in two weeks as well :) On Wednesday I am leaving for TX for 6 days, so that will help keep my busy while I'm in that dreaded TWW :) I am praying for all of you and I hope you are all having a wonderful day!

Praying for you! How far away will the move be? Much closer to your DH's work?


----------



## Godsjewel

Vrothenbuhler said:


> Hi ladies! Please pray for me and my husband :) Not only am I right at ovulating time, we are inquiring about moving out into our own place again! Right now we are living with 6 other people, all of them family members. We've been here for over two years to help them out financially. But it takes my dh about an hour to an hour and a half to drive to work one way! And after all this time the commute is really getting to us. One of our elders owns a place in SF that has three flats and the bottom flat recently opened up! Originally we said no when they asked us if we were interested in the place because our uncle, who is one of the family members we live with, had just been laid off. But now several months later (they were doing a lot of renovations to the flat and are finished now I believe) we are really considering moving there if its still open. So last night my dh emailed our elder and asked about it. We haven't heard back from him yet and we are really anxious. Its hard for me to not get excited because I have been having a really hard time living here. So I would really appreciate your prayers! Not only for the apartment flat, but for a BFP in two weeks as well :) On Wednesday I am leaving for TX for 6 days, so that will help keep my busy while I'm in that dreaded TWW :) I am praying for all of you and I hope you are all having a wonderful day!

Wow! Living with six others must be difficult, especially in the beginning stages of your marriage and during the ttc journey. It will be nice to be alone with the hubby. 

I pray the Lord will open up doors for you to find a place and give you peace during your tww.

So what's happening in Texas?


----------



## Godsjewel

emr11 said:


> Anyone have any good diet tips? I think losing some pounds might help me. Doc did tell me I needed to lose weight, its very hard right now to exercise b/c its cold and snowy!!

Eating right and exercising :winkwink:
Are you able to join a gym? I like going to all the dance classes they offer at mine, since it doesn't feel like I'm exercising. 

When I diet, I usually calorie count and do my best to stay within my limits and give myself one cheat day.


----------



## beckysprayer

emr11 said:


> Anyone have any good diet tips? I think losing some pounds might help me. Doc did tell me I needed to lose weight, its very hard right now to exercise b/c its cold and snowy!!

No diet tips per say because I am underweight, but I totally abuse my fast metabolism and NEED to get serious about being healthy! All those chemicals and processed foods just can't be good for me. :nope: 

I've seen a few people on here mention needing to lose weight so we should all be accountability partners about making healthy choices. :thumbup:

My goal this cycle is to only have pop once or twice a week. I drink it all day every day right now :blush:


----------



## emr11

I need motivation lol. It is just so easy to make poor choices :/ I am slowly startingto try to eat healthier more fruits and veggies. And I should joing a gym however I just need someone to help motivate me to go!


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

Just wanted to stop by and say a quick hello. I haven't stopped by because I've been so busy! I've been thinking about you ladies and hope you're all doing well. 

I had my hsg test last week--painful, but everything turned out fine. I started bleeding 2 days after and it lasted about 4-5 days. Today I'm day 15 today and started bleeding a tiny bit- any clues on what that could be? I'm having a hard time deciding between implantation bleeding and ovulation bleeding. Any ideas?


----------



## Godsjewel

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say a quick hello. I haven't stopped by because I've been so busy! I've been thinking about you ladies and hope you're all doing well.
> 
> I had my hsg test last week--painful, but everything turned out fine. I started bleeding 2 days after and it lasted about 4-5 days. Today I'm day 15 today and started bleeding a tiny bit- any clues on what that could be? I'm having a hard time deciding between implantation bleeding and ovulation bleeding. Any ideas?


Hi sweetie! I had bleeding 3dpo last cycle and the doctor put me on progesterone to stop the bleeding. Unfortunately, the that month ended in a BFN. Not sure what caused it, never had that happen before.

Sorry I'm not much help, but I will be praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

emr11 said:


> I need motivation lol. It is just so easy to make poor choices :/ I am slowly startingto try to eat healthier more fruits and veggies. And I should joing a gym however I just need someone to help motivate me to go!

Do you have any friends that would be willing to join the gym with you? I did a weight loss competition against my sis-in-law and that helped push me because I wanted to beat her soooo bad, and I did :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> emr11 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have any good diet tips? I think losing some pounds might help me. Doc did tell me I needed to lose weight, its very hard right now to exercise b/c its cold and snowy!!
> 
> No diet tips per say because I am underweight, but I totally abuse my fast metabolism and NEED to get serious about being healthy! All those chemicals and processed foods just can't be good for me. :nope:
> 
> I've seen a few people on here mention needing to lose weight so we should all be accountability partners about making healthy choices. :thumbup:
> 
> My goal this cycle is to only have pop once or twice a week. I drink it all day every day right now :blush:Click to expand...

Underweight??? Only in my dreams:haha: if I look at or smell food I gain weight. I will have to excercise and watch what I eat the rest of my life in order to maintain my weight. 

I don't drink soda very often, my bad habit is sweets....I love sugar!


----------



## hopeful momma

Good evening everyone
I've never joined any groups before just usually read the Q and A.
My husband and I have beenTTC (this is our 3rd month) after our msrg in June, easier said than done. I know God has a plan for my family and I'm trying to let go of my worries and lift them up in prayer. Many of the words you've a said have brought me hope. Hoping I can support you all as well. :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

hopeful momma said:


> Good evening everyone
> I've never joined any groups before just usually read the Q and A.
> My husband and I have beenTTC (this is our 3rd month) after our msrg in June, easier said than done. I know God has a plan for my family and I'm trying to let go of my worries and lift them up in prayer. Many of the words you've a said have brought me hope. Hoping I can support you all as well. :hugs:

Welcome!:hugs: my name is Sarah and I'm so glad you came to this thread.

God is really doing amazing things in all of our lives and have given us alot of peace during this time of waiting. 

3 months is still early in the ttc process, I pray the Lord blesses you in the right time.

Looking forward to knowing more about you.


----------



## HisGrace

Godsjewel said:


> emr11 said:
> 
> 
> I need motivation lol. It is just so easy to make poor choices :/ I am slowly startingto try to eat healthier more fruits and veggies. And I should joing a gym however I just need someone to help motivate me to go!
> 
> Do you have any friends that would be willing to join the gym with you? I did a weight loss competition against my sis-in-law and that helped push me because I wanted to beat her soooo bad, and I did :thumbup:Click to expand...

I was just about to suggest this. The only time I successfully worked out was when I had a trainer. I would feel too guilty to miss since she was coming there early to meet me. I would suggest you set appointments with friends. You won't want to let a friend down. :)


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

> Praying for you! How far away will the move be? Much closer to your DH's work?

The move would be from Antioch to San Francisco. They are about an hour and a half away from each other. We will be a bit closer to his work. But mostly we will be closer to church (we'd be able to walk!) and his family lives in the flat above the one we're interested in. So I'd have two of his sisters available almost all the time to help me out with a new baby when we have one :)


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

> Wow! Living with six others must be difficult, especially in the beginning stages of your marriage and during the ttc journey. It will be nice to be alone with the hubby.
> 
> I pray the Lord will open up doors for you to find a place and give you peace during your tww.
> 
> So what's happening in Texas?

My birth dad and his step wife and my three siblings live there :) So I'm going to just visit with them. Especially since my newest sister was just born on Oct. 22!


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

Hi ladies! So we heard back from our elder tonight. He said he'd love to have us live in their flat. However, right now they can't rent it out. Apparently the previous tenants, who used to be members of our church as well, are sueing them over bogus charges. But until the lawsuit is finished they can't rent out the flat. So please pray for our elder and his wife, they don't deserve this stressor. And pray that it will be resolved quickly! Both my husband and I were/are eager to move out :) We're just taking this news and remembering that this is Gods will for us right now. There is a reason and purpose for this delay :)

Also! I am trying to shed some pounds right now too! Normally I eat well and watch my portions as well as going running three times a week. But recently I've been sick and then I injured my foot! So I haven't been able to run in so long and I miss it!


----------



## BRK06

My cousin posted this earlier and it offered me some comfort today:

"Once again, I say amen but its still raining. As the thunder rolls, I raise my hands and praise the God who gives and takes away. I will praise you in this storm. I will lift my hands. You are who you are, no matter where I am. Every tear Ive cried, you hold in your hand. Though my heart is torn, I will praise you in this storm"

I know God won't give us more than we can handle, and He is setting the stage for one crazy testimonial/ praise report right now! My results from my exam came back abnormal and they have to do another colposcopy. :cry: So, after I made myself crazy freaking out being scared and having a good cry, I've given it to God. I can't do anything about it and worrying about it just makes me ill. One of my favorite passages to read when times are tough is in 2 Corinthians.

Please keep me in your prayers, as you wonderful ladies are always in mine! Thanks for listening to my rambles... :-({|=

2 Corinthians 4: 7-18
But we have this treasure in jars of clay to show that this all-surpassing power is from God and not from us. We are hard pressed on every side, but not crushed; perplexed, but not in despair; persecuted, but not abandoned; struck down, but not destroyed. We always carry around in our body the death of Jesus, so that the life of Jesus may also be revealed in our body. For we who are alive are always being given over to death for Jesus sake, so that his life may also be revealed in our mortal body. So then, death is at work in us, but life is at work in you.

*It is written: I believed; therefore I have spoken. Since we have that same spirit of faith, we also believe and therefore speak, because we know that the one who raised the Lord Jesus from the dead will also raise us with Jesus and present us with you to himself. All this is for your benefit, so that the grace that is reaching more and more people may cause thanksgiving to overflow to the glory of God.

Therefore we do not lose heart. Though outwardly we are wasting away, yet inwardly we are being renewed day by day. For our light and momentary troubles are achieving for us an eternal glory that far outweighs them all. So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen, since what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal.

:hug: to you all!


----------



## BRK06

beckysprayer said:


> AF came this morning, two days late to let me have some false hope. :cry: But God is good and I know He will give me a baby when the timing is perfect. For now, I will make myself feel better with a nice, greasy sausage and cheese biscuit from McDonalds :haha:

Oh no! Sorry honey! :hugs: Did the biscuit help? I scarfed down a huge red velvet cupcake with a really pretty pink flower cream cheese icing earlier... :blush:


----------



## BRK06

Lozdog said:


> and this one..
> 
> 
> Prayer: How great is the LORD, and how much i should praise him with my mouth.
> You have unsealed my lips, O Lord, that I may praise you. I will praise you forever, O God, for what you have done. I will call out to you in faith for I know Lord, you love me and will answer me.
> I will wait for your mercies in the presence of your people. I will sacrifice a voluntary offering to you. I will praise your name, O LORD, for it is good.
> You said, I should open my mouth and ask you Lord. Lord I ask you in faith to bless me with a son or daughter in the name of Jesus. I am sorry that I did not come to you first.
> I know you have forgiven me Lord, because you are so kind. You said when I pray I should believe, I believe from today that you have heard me and honoured me with a child of my own.
> O God, I praise your word. I trust in you, so why should I be afraid? What can infertility do to me? You will surely settle me in my home as a happy mother of my own children. As you did for Rachel.
> O God, I praise your word. Yes, LORD, I praise your word. Your unfailing love is better to me than life itself, how I praise you!
> You satisfy my womb with more than the richest of foods. I carry a child in my womb by faith, and it will surely manifest in the flesh. I will praise you with songs of joy.
> I will rejoice in God. All who trust in him will praise him, while infertility will be silenced in my life forever. Thank you, father. Amen.

I don't think I said Hi to you, but welcome! :wave: I'm Kim! Thank you so much for sharing these prayers with us!! They helped me tremendously today! I am glad you're sharing this journey with us!


----------



## pcbs777

Amen AKP! i was thinking about that verse also..i would love to join this group..., i have felt incredibly encouraged by the Word and by the pormises that God has for me...
future full of hope!
looking forward to sharing and encouraging each other xxx


----------



## BRK06

SuperwomanTTC said:


> :happydance: I just finished a 80 page report for the DC Department of Health 2 hours before it is due. I have been trying so hard not to get stressed out because I don't need any additional complications with my cycle. Praise God this thing is done! Come on ovulation!!!

Great Job sis! :thumbup: Not too long before you ovulate right? It's good that your fellow "scientist" is staying home for the experiments! :haha: You guys are great!


----------



## BRK06

Vrothenbuhler said:


> Hi ladies! Please pray for me and my husband :) Not only am I right at ovulating time, we are inquiring about moving out into our own place again! Right now we are living with 6 other people, all of them family members. We've been here for over two years to help them out financially. But it takes my dh about an hour to an hour and a half to drive to work one way! And after all this time the commute is really getting to us. One of our elders owns a place in SF that has three flats and the bottom flat recently opened up! Originally we said no when they asked us if we were interested in the place because our uncle, who is one of the family members we live with, had just been laid off. But now several months later (they were doing a lot of renovations to the flat and are finished now I believe) we are really considering moving there if its still open. So last night my dh emailed our elder and asked about it. We haven't heard back from him yet and we are really anxious. Its hard for me to not get excited because I have been having a really hard time living here. So I would really appreciate your prayers! Not only for the apartment flat, but for a BFP in two weeks as well :) On Wednesday I am leaving for TX for 6 days, so that will help keep my busy while I'm in that dreaded TWW :) I am praying for all of you and I hope you are all having a wonderful day!

Praying for you sis! Bless you for helping all your family while dealing with the stress of the long commutes...I pray the unfortunate circumstance with your elder resolves itself soon, and that you're able to find another place of your own that is a little closer to where you need to be!

Congrats also on your new sister! I'm sure it will be great reuniting with your family in Texas :) Have a safe trip!


----------



## BRK06

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say a quick hello. I haven't stopped by because I've been so busy! I've been thinking about you ladies and hope you're all doing well.
> 
> I had my hsg test last week--painful, but everything turned out fine. I started bleeding 2 days after and it lasted about 4-5 days. Today I'm day 15 today and started bleeding a tiny bit- any clues on what that could be? I'm having a hard time deciding between implantation bleeding and ovulation bleeding. Any ideas?


Good to hear from you! I guess if your ticker is right, it could be ov spotting...have you ever had it before? It seems a bit early for implantation bleeding, but it could be possible if you ovulated earlier. Ok, so I probably wasn't much help either, but I didn't want to just read and run! Praying that it's something good!! :thumbup:


----------



## BRK06

hopeful momma said:


> Good evening everyone
> I've never joined any groups before just usually read the Q and A.
> My husband and I have beenTTC (this is our 3rd month) after our msrg in June, easier said than done. I know God has a plan for my family and I'm trying to let go of my worries and lift them up in prayer. Many of the words you've a said have brought me hope. Hoping I can support you all as well. :hugs:


Welcome Hopeful Momma, my name is Kim! Glad to have you join us!! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

pcbs777 said:


> Amen AKP! i was thinking about that verse also..i would love to join this group..., i have felt incredibly encouraged by the Word and by the pormises that God has for me...
> future full of hope!
> looking forward to sharing and encouraging each other xxx

 Welcome! :wave: I'm Kim! Glad you found us...maybe you could share a little about yourself so we can get to know you better?


----------



## kalyrra

Hey ladies... I'm newer to this site, and was really excited to find other believers on here... mind if I join you?


----------



## HisGrace

kalyrra said:


> Hey ladies... I'm newer to this site, and was really excited to find other believers on here... mind if I join you?

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emr11 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have any good diet tips? I think losing some pounds might help me. Doc did tell me I needed to lose weight, its very hard right now to exercise b/c its cold and snowy!!
> 
> No diet tips per say because I am underweight, but I totally abuse my fast metabolism and NEED to get serious about being healthy! All those chemicals and processed foods just can't be good for me. :nope:
> 
> I've seen a few people on here mention needing to lose weight so we should all be accountability partners about making healthy choices. :thumbup:
> 
> My goal this cycle is to only have pop once or twice a week. I drink it all day every day right now :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Underweight??? Only in my dreams:haha: if I look at or smell food I gain weight. I will have to excercise and watch what I eat the rest of my life in order to maintain my weight.
> 
> I don't drink soda very often, my bad habit is sweets....I love sugar!Click to expand...

haha I love sugar too. And fried foods and baked goods and buttery things and pasta with heavy cream sauces... :happydance: Basically everything except salad haha. When I was in high school everyone thought I had an eating disorder because I am so thin so I started eating nothing but junk food around others to "prove" I wasn't anorexic and it just stuck hah. Now I have to change my eating habits to be healthy, but it's hard because I don't see any negative side effects when I eat poorly. My weight stays the same, my blood pressure is always perfect, and my cholesterol levels are always great. Right away anyway, I'm sure if I eat junk for the next 20 years my body will not be happy :haha:


----------



## beckysprayer

hopeful momma said:


> Good evening everyone
> I've never joined any groups before just usually read the Q and A.
> My husband and I have beenTTC (this is our 3rd month) after our msrg in June, easier said than done. I know God has a plan for my family and I'm trying to let go of my worries and lift them up in prayer. Many of the words you've a said have brought me hope. Hoping I can support you all as well. :hugs:

Welcome! :hi: Praying for you that your TTC ends soon. This group is great and everyone is so encouraging and friendly!


----------



## beckysprayer

Vrothenbuhler said:


> Hi ladies! So we heard back from our elder tonight. He said he'd love to have us live in their flat. However, right now they can't rent it out. Apparently the previous tenants, who used to be members of our church as well, are sueing them over bogus charges. But until the lawsuit is finished they can't rent out the flat. So please pray for our elder and his wife, they don't deserve this stressor. And pray that it will be resolved quickly! Both my husband and I were/are eager to move out :) We're just taking this news and remembering that this is Gods will for us right now. There is a reason and purpose for this delay :)
> 
> Also! I am trying to shed some pounds right now too! Normally I eat well and watch my portions as well as going running three times a week. But recently I've been sick and then I injured my foot! So I haven't been able to run in so long and I miss it!

praying for you that everything gets under control legally soon so you get your new flat! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## beckysprayer

BRK06 said:


> My cousin posted this earlier and it offered me some comfort today:
> 
> "Once again, I say amen but its still raining. As the thunder rolls, I raise my hands and praise the God who gives and takes away. I will praise you in this storm. I will lift my hands. You are who you are, no matter where I am. Every tear Ive cried, you hold in your hand. Though my heart is torn, I will praise you in this storm"
> 
> I know God won't give us more than we can handle, and He is setting the stage for one crazy testimonial/ praise report right now! My results from my exam came back abnormal and they have to do another colposcopy. :cry: So, after I made myself crazy freaking out being scared and having a good cry, I've given it to God. I can't do anything about it and worrying about it just makes me ill. One of my favorite passages to read when times are tough is in 2 Corinthians.
> 
> Please keep me in your prayers, as you wonderful ladies are always in mine! Thanks for listening to my rambles... :-({|=
> 
> 2 Corinthians 4: 7-18
> But we have this treasure in jars of clay to show that this all-surpassing power is from God and not from us. We are hard pressed on every side, but not crushed; perplexed, but not in despair; persecuted, but not abandoned; struck down, but not destroyed. We always carry around in our body the death of Jesus, so that the life of Jesus may also be revealed in our body. For we who are alive are always being given over to death for Jesus sake, so that his life may also be revealed in our mortal body. So then, death is at work in us, but life is at work in you.
> 
> *It is written: I believed; therefore I have spoken. Since we have that same spirit of faith, we also believe and therefore speak, because we know that the one who raised the Lord Jesus from the dead will also raise us with Jesus and present us with you to himself. All this is for your benefit, so that the grace that is reaching more and more people may cause thanksgiving to overflow to the glory of God.
> 
> Therefore we do not lose heart. Though outwardly we are wasting away, yet inwardly we are being renewed day by day. For our light and momentary troubles are achieving for us an eternal glory that far outweighs them all. So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen, since what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal.
> 
> :hug: to you all!

Praying for you that your results come back normal. God is in control and will protect and keep you safe. :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

BRK06 said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> AF came this morning, two days late to let me have some false hope. :cry: But God is good and I know He will give me a baby when the timing is perfect. For now, I will make myself feel better with a nice, greasy sausage and cheese biscuit from McDonalds :haha:
> 
> Oh no! Sorry honey! :hugs: Did the biscuit help? I scarfed down a huge red velvet cupcake with a really pretty pink flower cream cheese icing earlier... :blush:Click to expand...

haha it sure did. Your cupcake sounds delicious! :thumbup:


----------



## beckysprayer

pcbs777 said:


> Amen AKP! i was thinking about that verse also..i would love to join this group..., i have felt incredibly encouraged by the Word and by the pormises that God has for me...
> future full of hope!
> looking forward to sharing and encouraging each other xxx

Welcome!! :hi:



kalyrra said:


> Hey ladies... I'm newer to this site, and was really excited to find other believers on here... mind if I join you?

Welcome!! :hi:

Tell us some more about yourselves!


----------



## kalyrra

beckysprayer said:


> kalyrra said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies... I'm newer to this site, and was really excited to find other believers on here... mind if I join you?
> 
> Welcome!! :hi:
> 
> Tell us some more about yourselves!Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm from Michigan :cold:, just joined this forum after stalking it for a month. :laugh2: I'm the pianist at my church and I work swing shift at a chemical plant (which I'm pretty sure messes with my body!) 

My hubby and I got married in September. I was on BPC for the first month, then we decided we didn't want to wait, mostly because of his age. He'll be 35 next week. I'm 26. 

So, once AF is over, this will be our 4th month trying. 

I'm trying to not stress about it, and let God have His perfect way... but it's hard to be a living sacrifice when I keep crawling off the altar! :blush:


----------



## beckysprayer

Happy Saturday everyone! I hope all of you are having a great weekend.

Rejoice not against me, O mine enemy: when I fall, I shall arise; when I sit in darkness, the LORD shall be a light unto me. - Micah 7:8

:dust:


----------



## beckysprayer

kalyrra said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalyrra said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies... I'm newer to this site, and was really excited to find other believers on here... mind if I join you?
> 
> Welcome!! :hi:
> 
> Tell us some more about yourselves!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm from Michigan :cold:, just joined this forum after stalking it for a month. :laugh2: I'm the pianist at my church and I work swing shift at a chemical plant (which I'm pretty sure messes with my body!)
> 
> My hubby and I got married in September. I was on BPC for the first month, then we decided we didn't want to wait, mostly because of his age. He'll be 35 next week. I'm 26.
> 
> So, once AF is over, this will be our 4th month trying.
> 
> I'm trying to not stress about it, and let God have His perfect way... but it's hard to be a living sacrifice when I keep crawling off the altar! :blush:Click to expand...

:hugs: We're glad to have you! 

I'm 25 and started TTC in September and I just started my 5th cycle. Well, technically we NTNP for the first 3 cycles, but I was hoping and praying all the same haha. It is hard not to stress over it and get upset when it doesn't happen right away. I always want things in my time, not God's :blush:


----------



## kalyrra

beckysprayer said:


> :hugs: We're glad to have you!
> 
> I'm 25 and started TTC in September and I just started my 5th cycle. Well, technically we NTNP for the first 3 cycles, but I was hoping and praying all the same haha. It is hard not to stress over it and get upset when it doesn't happen right away. I always want things in my time, not God's :blush:

Don't we all? lol It's really nice to see all the encouraging ladies on here! Here's to hoping that God's timng for all of us is soon! :laugh2:

Jer 29:11-13


----------



## Godsjewel

pcbs777 said:


> Amen AKP! i was thinking about that verse also..i would love to join this group..., i have felt incredibly encouraged by the Word and by the pormises that God has for me...
> future full of hope!
> looking forward to sharing and encouraging each other xxx

Woohoo!!! welcome :hugs: My name is Sarah and of course you can join us. You will get a ton of encouragement from ladies that are going through the same thing as you.

Looking forward to your future posts.


----------



## Godsjewel

kalyrra said:


> Hey ladies... I'm newer to this site, and was really excited to find other believers on here... mind if I join you?

Welcome :hugs: My name is Sarah and I'm extremely happy to have you join us. So many wonderful women on this thread that continue to encourage me daily.

I pray you will have the same peace during this ttc journey as the rest of us.

Looking forward to getting to know you more.


----------



## Godsjewel

Good morning precious women of God!

This is the day the Lord has made, I will rejoice and be glad in it!

So I use the Clear blue easy fertility monitor to cut out the stress of not having to decide if there is a line on the stick to see if i'm going to ovulate, and I usually see a little egg on the machine, which indicates I will be ovulating within the next day or so. I usually see the egg pop up on cycle day 14...this time it snuck up on me early, 12 days into my cycle. Since I was thrown off, that means I can't do the IUI this month. If your egg pops up on a saturday, you need to call the doctors office and go in the same day. Well hubby is at the gym this morning and there wasn't a way to get him home in time to give his sample to the doctor's office by 8am.

I'm both nervous and excited. I know I missed a chance of getting those swimmers extra close to my tubes so they have a better chance of meeting the egg, but then again...how awesome would it be if we conceived this time all natural. That would mean the world to my hubby.

Well, we will just have to wait and see. Love you all dearly and please pray that I stay in peace during this time.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Good morning Sisters! :dance:

I found this and thought I would share!

Matthew 17:20

Truly I say to you, if you have faith the size of a mustard seed, you will say to this mountain, Move from here to there, and it will move; nothing will be impossible to you. 

'Isnt it interesting that Jesus chose to use the mustard seed as a comparison when He talked about faith? Being one of the smallest seeds known to man (about the size of a pinhead), the mustard seed has often been used to illustrate something of the tiniest size.

But what does it mean to us?

Many a times, we are so caught up in the trap of trying to muster up enough faith so that we can accomplish our desires and dreams. No matter how hard we try, it sometimes seems that our efforts will never amount to anything good. Could it be that this is exactly the issue that Jesus was trying to address?

In the verse quoted above, Jesus said that if we have faith, even if its of the tiniest size, we can command the mountains to move, and they will obey us. Therefore, it is clear that faith is not really a matter of its size or quantity. Instead, it is the size of the One in whom we put our faith in that makes all the difference.

Truly, the strength of our faith lies not in itself, but in the faithfulness of God. When we study the Bible carefully and take confidence in the promises that God has already fulfilled, we will begin to strengthen our faith in both His ability and willingness to fulfill His promises for our future.

In fact, the strongest of faith is based not in physical proof but on spiritual conviction. By believing in God, we are allowing Him to work in our lives and bring about blessings and miracles to both our lives, as well as those around us.

Therefore, let us put our faith in our great God and His promises to us. Let Him be the anchor of our soul and we will no longer drift into the sea of doubt and unbelief.'

Nothing is too big for God!! No matter if your mountain is physical, mental, spiritual or just :laundry: , He's got it!

Well, maybe we're on our own with that last "mountain", but still.... :haha:

Have a wonderful and blessed day, ladies! I'm going to help a friend move and I'll be back on later!

:hug:


----------



## DBZ34

I hope this is your month, Sarah! A natural conception would be great! I'll keep you in my prayers. 

AFM: My name is Ella and I'm 27 years old. This is our 8th cycle since I got off the pill in June. We didn't TTC this cycle, so I'm on 7 cycles of TTCing. DH says that we're only really on 2 cycles because we weren't sure I ovulated the first two months and we were apart right around ovulation for the next three. I can't really argue with him. I'm currently praying for a BFP at the end of February. DH has decided to join me on the TTC side of the fence from NTNP and I'm feeling much more encouraged. :)


----------



## BRK06

Also, welcome to the family, kalyrra! :wave: Thanks for sharing your story! 


Sarah, praying for your peace of mind! :hugs: 
Psalm 46:10
He says, Be still, and know that I am God; I will be exalted among the nations, I will be exalted in the earth.


----------



## Scottky

Good Saturday ladies!! I haven't been On here much lately, kinda had a busy week. I have been praying for all of u, asking for comfort, peace and for God to wrap his loving arms around each of u. 

An update on my situation, I finished the Provera Wednesday, and am having some signs that AF is about to show, I have to say I probably will celebrate with a big fat blizzard or something!! 

Hope everyone has a great Saturday!!


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi ladies!!!! Any good news I been so tired I barely get on..hopefully God is blessing you ladies as much as you need him to...I miss you guys and may God's wonderous works reign in your lives


----------



## HisGrace

Sarah, I pray this is your month. Natural conception and an awesome testimony. Now it is just time to relax and trust in Him. 

I really need to learn to take my own advice.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

I typed a super long response to multiple quotes and internet explorer crashed on me before I could post :dohh:

To give a shortened version... 
:hi: Welcome to all the newcomers! I am glad that God directed you to this thread because your heart will truly be comforted and you will be blessed by the fellowship!

Sarah I am TOTALLY rooting for you this cycle! 

All I need is a temp rise tomorrow to confirm that I ovulated! I had ovulation bleeding this cycle which was creepy. I am only used to seeing blood when it is time for af so I was surprised.

I'm praying for all of you wonderful women of God!!!!

James 5:16b (The New Living Translation) "The earnest prayer of a righteous person has great power and produces wonderful results."


----------



## beckysprayer

Ahhh Sarah I am rooting for you this cycle! What an amazing testimony that would be! Praying for you either way.

Praying for everyone that is ovulating right now! :hugs: 

I just went grocery shopping and bought a whole lot of healthy foods and zero junk! :thumbup: Lots of fruits and vegetables and absolutely no chips or cookies.


----------



## beckysprayer

SuperwomanTTC said:


> I typed a super long response to multiple quotes and internet explorer crashed on me before I could post :dohh:
> 
> To give a shortened version...
> :hi: Welcome to all the newcomers! I am glad that God directed you to this thread because your heart will truly be comforted and you will be blessed by the fellowship!
> 
> Sarah I am TOTALLY rooting for you this cycle!
> 
> All I need is a temp rise tomorrow to confirm that I ovulated! I had ovulation bleeding this cycle which was creepy. I am only used to seeing blood when it is time for af so I was surprised.
> 
> I'm praying for all of you wonderful women of God!!!!
> 
> James 5:16b (The New Living Translation) "The earnest prayer of a righteous person has great power and produces wonderful results."

I love that Bible quote! It is one of my favorites :thumbup: Praying your temp rises soon and stays up for nine months! :hugs:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

beckysprayer said:


> I just went grocery shopping and bought a whole lot of healthy foods and zero junk! :thumbup: Lots of fruits and vegetables and absolutely no chips or cookies.

Good luck with the healthy food! I feel like I am ALWAYS hungry when I try to eat healthier :munch:. I hope it works out better for you than it does for me!



beckysprayer said:


> I love that Bible quote! It is one of my favorites :thumbup: Praying your temp rises soon and stays up for nine months! :hugs:

ME TOO!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## kelkel82

Hi Ladies!
Thanks for the warm welcomes. I haven't logged in for a while and tried to quickly read through and catch up. 

Congrats to Looneycarter! Yay! :happydance:

In response to Beckysprayer and Godsjewel:
My husband and I met 10 years ago while freshmen in college and have been inseparable ever since. This May will be our 6th anniversary. We're the best of friends. We have an awesome dog - she's my fur baby!
I'm an event coordinator and my husband is a pastor.
Yes, we have not been trying very long and so I still have lots of hope for our chances of becoming parents. 

Have any of you tried acupuncture yet? I made my first appointment for next week, for a few days before ovulation. I know of a few friends who have had success using Chinese medicines but I'm intimidated by all those needles! 

I've really kept my (short) journey with TTC pretty quiet with many of my girlfriends, so it's nice to be able to share openly. I'll try to log in more regularly so I can get to know you all. 

Keeping you ladies in prayer,
Kelkel


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

kelkel82 said:


> Have any of you tried acupuncture yet? I made my first appointment for next week, for a few days before ovulation. I know of a few friends who have had success using Chinese medicines but I'm intimidated by all those needles!

My mom swears by acupuncture! I'm not sure how often she goes, but she uses it to help regulate her thyroid and her weight. You will have to update us after your appointment.


----------



## kelkel82

My mom swears by acupuncture! I'm not sure how often she goes, but she uses it to help regulate her thyroid and her weight. You will have to update us after your appointment.[/QUOTE]

Yes, I'll update. I ACTUALLY was supposed to have an appointment yesterday but when I called a few hours before to ask about paperwork they magically had NO record of me ever calling/booking the appt. I was frustrated but decided to call another place instead.  I thought, maybe this isn't where I'm supposed to be. So I'm trying this other practice that's actually closer to my house. Hope it's not too painful! I'll let you know!


----------



## kelkel82

Okay, can anyone help me get the quote-thingy to work. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> Okay, can anyone help me get the quote-thingy to work. What am I doing wrong?

Hmmm, you just hit the "reply with quote" button and type whatever you want to say after.


----------



## beckysprayer

SuperwomanTTC said:


> kelkel82 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you tried acupuncture yet? I made my first appointment for next week, for a few days before ovulation. I know of a few friends who have had success using Chinese medicines but I'm intimidated by all those needles!
> 
> My mom swears by acupuncture! I'm not sure how often she goes, but she uses it to help regulate her thyroid and her weight. You will have to update us after your appointment.Click to expand...


I've never had acupuncture so good luck with it kelkel! Scares me haha. Let me know if it hurts!

Superwoman - how does it help regulate your mom's thyroid? That's amazing to me. Does she take any medicine or just the acupuncture?


----------



## HisGrace

kelkel82 said:


> Okay, can anyone help me get the quote-thingy to work. What am I doing wrong?

Just hit the "reply with quotes button" but don't delete any of the stuff that's in there.


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Thanks for the warm welcomes. I haven't logged in for a while and tried to quickly read through and catch up.
> 
> Congrats to Looneycarter! Yay! :happydance:
> 
> In response to Beckysprayer and Godsjewel:
> My husband and I met 10 years ago while freshmen in college and have been inseparable ever since. This May will be our 6th anniversary. We're the best of friends. We have an awesome dog - she's my fur baby!
> I'm an event coordinator and my husband is a pastor.
> Yes, we have not been trying very long and so I still have lots of hope for our chances of becoming parents.
> 
> Have any of you tried acupuncture yet? I made my first appointment for next week, for a few days before ovulation. I know of a few friends who have had success using Chinese medicines but I'm intimidated by all those needles!
> 
> I've really kept my (short) journey with TTC pretty quiet with many of my girlfriends, so it's nice to be able to share openly. I'll try to log in more regularly so I can get to know you all.
> 
> Keeping you ladies in prayer,
> Kelkel


Hi Kelkel!

Where in California do you live? 

I've never tried Acupuncture, but I heard getting adjusted at the chiropractor helps align things and helps with fertility....at least that's what the chiropractor told me...lol


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

So I'm having a hard time with my faith here ladies and I need some advice. I'm reading this book called Supernatural Childbirth and it talks a lot about if you have faith in getting pregnant and actually believe it without doubt and fear then you will be pregnant. God will meet you at your level of faith. I believe that--it's hard. Extremely. BUT- I have an appointment with a fertility specialist Monday and I am feeling like that's kind of letting fear into my thoughts thinking that God isn't big enough to do this on His own. BUT- on the other hand He did provide us with doctors to help us with situations such as these. Just confused...HELP? :shrug:


----------



## HisGrace

Luvwrthwatng, I understand exactly what you're going through. I postponed a laparoscopy because I felt like it was an act in disbelief. I eventually went through with it 3 months later, and now that laparoscopy has turned into a very big part of my testimony. I think you should really pray about it and go where you feel led. If you really feel the appointment is disbelief then don't go, but if you feel the appointment is using what God has provided then let that be another part of your testimony. Sorry if that doesn't help much. Keep praying about it.


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> Luvwrthwatng, I understand exactly what you're going through. I postponed a laparoscopy because I felt like it was an act in disbelief. I eventually went through with it 3 months later, and now that laparoscopy has turned into a very big part of my testimony. I think you should really pray about it and go where you feel led. If you really feel the appointment is disbelief then don't go, but if you feel the appointment is using what God has provided then let that be another part of your testimony. Sorry if that doesn't help much. Keep praying about it.

In agreement with you sis!


----------



## Lucy529

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> So I'm having a hard time with my faith here ladies and I need some advice. I'm reading this book called Supernatural Childbirth and it talks a lot about if you have faith in getting pregnant and actually believe it without doubt and fear then you will be pregnant. God will meet you at your level of faith. I believe that--it's hard. Extremely. BUT- I have an appointment with a fertility specialist Monday and I am feeling like that's kind of letting fear into my thoughts thinking that God isn't big enough to do this on His own. BUT- on the other hand He did provide us with doctors to help us with situations such as these. Just confused...HELP? :shrug:

like you i too feel that God can do anything and that is true but sometimes he might need a little help that is why he blessed the dr with the knowledge to help us with things that we are dealing with we just have to remember He is the one with the last word :hugs: hope it works out for you


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

Honestly---you don't know how much this helps. I love talking to my husband--he's my best friend but it's hard to explain what I'm really going through. He of course thinks let's wait another month--no big deal, but it's a BIG DEAL to me. My heart tells me I'm ready to be a mom and each month that I get that :bfn: I get so down and so upset like it's something I did. I just know it's in HIS time- it's just hard to wait, but while I wait it's so nice to have y'all to talk to. Honestly, thank you!


----------



## Godsjewel

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> Honestly---you don't know how much this helps. I love talking to my husband--he's my best friend but it's hard to explain what I'm really going through. He of course thinks let's wait another month--no big deal, but it's a BIG DEAL to me. My heart tells me I'm ready to be a mom and each month that I get that :bfn: I get so down and so upset like it's something I did. I just know it's in HIS time- it's just hard to wait, but while I wait it's so nice to have y'all to talk to. Honestly, thank you!

I understand how you feel :hugs: I'm glad we are here to help encourage you through this time. 

I used to think the same, like it was something I did and that's why I'm not getting pregnant. If that were the case, the world would be empty because no one is perfect. You will hear it over and over for the ladies on here, trust God and know that in His perfect timing it will happen. This is a time were we need to seek His face and completely lean on Him.


----------



## me222

"..completely lean on Him." Love that reminder, Sarah, thank you. AF got me this morning....6 days early. It's probably early due to me detoxing my body this month and so it changes my body a bit. 
So..now that marks the big 12monther. 12 months of TTC. For those who hit the 12months, what did you do? Did you immediately schedule appointments?
I'm thinking of going back to acupuncture again. I had a few years ago for period pain , but now I think I better go for acupuncture again. 
Hubby believes that because we're not 100% healthy, we shouldn't get tested for awhile until we're much better. I'm beginning to agree with him. We're still doing detoxes (we used to be quite sick but after a few rounds of detoxing our bodies- we are on the mend!! and have much more energy!). 
12 months though..that's a year (I know, duh..)..it just seems like I've made the mark as such (but so not wanting to!). And, I don't want to complain because there are others of you out there who've been TTC for much longer. We got to keep trusting Jesus and not become obsessed over this. May He be our God and Who we worshhip - rather than idolising TTC..now that we are..but when we become too focused on it, we can lose our focus off of Jesus when we're not trusting Him. Am I making sense?
Oh, and welcome to the newcomers on here!:D May we all live for God.


----------



## kalyrra

I believe that faith in God and His timing is the way to go! But I also think that there is nothing wrong with going to the doctor to make sure everything is working okay. I believe the 2 go hand in hand, because our bodies are the Temple of the Holy Ghost and we're to give them the best care possible! 

It could be that a little more faith makes the difference.. or it could be that God's plan for our "healing", or our conceiving little miracles involves us taking the initiative and having things checked out for ourselves! We ARE the stewards of these bodies while we're here on earth. 

In the beginning, God made us perfect... the imperfections are a result of sin! But God is soooo much bigger than those imperfections! He is the Great Physician, and knows our bodies down to every little cell! I find that very comforting! :flower:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

beckysprayer said:


> Superwoman - how does it help regulate your mom's thyroid? That's amazing to me. Does she take any medicine or just the acupuncture?

As a pharmacist, I thought it was crazy when she started seeking natural means to address her hypothyroidism. She changed her diet of "whatever she wanted" to colorful veggies and grilled foods(mostly seafood) and started the acupuncture. She used to take a few different meds at high doses. After a few months of the acupuncture and dietary changes she was down to one medication. Now that it has been over a year she is down to the lowest dose of that medication.


----------



## Chiles

Hey Ladies, 

I have not posted here in a while. Hope all is good with you ladies! I just wanted to pop in and say hello. I am about to begin my TWW now. I am literally on the table for my iui. Well currently waiting on the procedure to happen. I been trying to stay off th forum so I can just try not to think about the ttc thing and be "stress free" this cycle. - just wanted to update you all, and let you know you all are in my prayers still. God Bless you ladies.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies so AF came last night. I was a little disappointed but then the pain set in and so I haven't really been able to think about anything else. DH has been really sweet like usual and asks me every couple minutes if I need anything. I'm so thankful that I have him the Lord really blessed me with a great husband. From what I've read all of you ladies have great husbands too. 

Sarah Im really praying this is Gods mirical month for you!


----------



## Scottky

Well I wanted to get on and share... my AF is finally back!!! Happy Dance :) Never in my life have I ever been excited to go through cramps and crabbiness, but alas that means that my journey to create a lil one can finally start for real... dang you BC!!! 

Mattsgirl- sorry you started yesterday, looks like were on a similar schedule for testing next month! 

Hope everyone is having a Blessed Sunday!


----------



## Godsjewel

kalyrra said:


> I believe that faith in God and His timing is the way to go! But I also think that there is nothing wrong with going to the doctor to make sure everything is working okay. I believe the 2 go hand in hand, because our bodies are the Temple of the Holy Ghost and we're to give them the best care possible!
> 
> It could be that a little more faith makes the difference.. or it could be that God's plan for our "healing", or our conceiving little miracles involves us taking the initiative and having things checked out for ourselves! We ARE the stewards of these bodies while we're here on earth.
> 
> In the beginning, God made us perfect... the imperfections are a result of sin! But God is soooo much bigger than those imperfections! He is the Great Physician, and knows our bodies down to every little cell! I find that very comforting! :flower:

Amen sis! In complete agreement with you :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Chiles said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I have not posted here in a while. Hope all is good with you ladies! I just wanted to pop in and say hello. I am about to begin my TWW now. I am literally on the table for my iui. Well currently waiting on the procedure to happen. I been trying to stay off th forum so I can just try not to think about the ttc thing and be "stress free" this cycle. - just wanted to update you all, and let you know you all are in my prayers still. God Bless you ladies.

Hi Hun, it has been awhile. How is your dad doing?


----------



## Godsjewel

Scottky said:


> Well I wanted to get on and share... my AF is finally back!!! Happy Dance :) Never in my life have I ever been excited to go through cramps and crabbiness, but alas that means that my journey to create a lil one can finally start for real... dang you BC!!!
> 
> Mattsgirl- sorry you started yesterday, looks like were on a similar schedule for testing next month!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a Blessed Sunday!

Yay! Praise God your body is on track now, that's wonderful news. Thanks for keeping us updated :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Mattsgirl said:


> Sarah Im really praying this is Gods mirical month for you!

Thank you sweetheart!


----------



## beckysprayer

Chiles said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I have not posted here in a while. Hope all is good with you ladies! I just wanted to pop in and say hello. I am about to begin my TWW now. I am literally on the table for my iui. Well currently waiting on the procedure to happen. I been trying to stay off th forum so I can just try not to think about the ttc thing and be "stress free" this cycle. - just wanted to update you all, and let you know you all are in my prayers still. God Bless you ladies.

How exciting! Praying for you that the iui is successful! :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> "..completely lean on Him." Love that reminder, Sarah, thank you. AF got me this morning....6 days early. It's probably early due to me detoxing my body this month and so it changes my body a bit.
> So..now that marks the big 12monther. 12 months of TTC. For those who hit the 12months, what did you do? Did you immediately schedule appointments?
> I'm thinking of going back to acupuncture again. I had a few years ago for period pain , but now I think I better go for acupuncture again.
> Hubby believes that because we're not 100% healthy, we shouldn't get tested for awhile until we're much better. I'm beginning to agree with him. We're still doing detoxes (we used to be quite sick but after a few rounds of detoxing our bodies- we are on the mend!! and have much more energy!).
> 12 months though..that's a year (I know, duh..)..it just seems like I've made the mark as such (but so not wanting to!). And, I don't want to complain because there are others of you out there who've been TTC for much longer. We got to keep trusting Jesus and not become obsessed over this. May He be our God and Who we worshhip - rather than idolising TTC..now that we are..but when we become too focused on it, we can lose our focus off of Jesus when we're not trusting Him. Am I making sense?
> Oh, and welcome to the newcomers on here!:D May we all live for God.


I posted awhile back what God was showing me. He made me realize that I was so caught up in ttc that I had put our relationship on the back burner. God needs to be first place in our life, and when we put Him first, all things seem to fall into place. It's such a great feeling to know this situation is in His hands and He knows what we need and when we need it. I have had so much peace since I've stepped aside and let Him take the drivers seat. 

I would make an appointment with the doctor and tell them what you've been doing ttc. They will do blood tests and may have your hubby get a semen analysis to see if it's his swimmers that are the problem. Doesn't hurt to find out the basic information and take it from there.


----------



## kelkel82

Godsjewel said:


> kelkel82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> Thanks for the warm welcomes. I haven't logged in for a while and tried to quickly read through and catch up.
> 
> Congrats to Looneycarter! Yay! :happydance:
> 
> In response to Beckysprayer and Godsjewel:
> My husband and I met 10 years ago while freshmen in college and have been inseparable ever since. This May will be our 6th anniversary. We're the best of friends. We have an awesome dog - she's my fur baby!
> I'm an event coordinator and my husband is a pastor.
> Yes, we have not been trying very long and so I still have lots of hope for our chances of becoming parents.
> 
> Have any of you tried acupuncture yet? I made my first appointment for next week, for a few days before ovulation. I know of a few friends who have had success using Chinese medicines but I'm intimidated by all those needles!
> 
> I've really kept my (short) journey with TTC pretty quiet with many of my girlfriends, so it's nice to be able to share openly. I'll try to log in more regularly so I can get to know you all.
> 
> Keeping you ladies in prayer,
> Kelkel
> 
> 
> Hi Kelkel!
> 
> Where in California do you live?
> 
> I've never tried Acupuncture, but I heard getting adjusted at the chiropractor helps align things and helps with fertility....at least that's what the chiropractor told me...lolClick to expand...

I grew up in Orange County but moved 3 1/2 years ago to Northern California with the hubs. We like it here but want to move back down south eventually. Probably to San Diego where my husband grew up and where we met. 




Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> So I'm having a hard time with my faith here ladies and I need some advice. I'm reading this book called Supernatural Childbirth and it talks a lot about if you have faith in getting pregnant and actually believe it without doubt and fear then you will be pregnant. God will meet you at your level of faith. I believe that--it's hard. Extremely. BUT- I have an appointment with a fertility specialist Monday and I am feeling like that's kind of letting fear into my thoughts thinking that God isn't big enough to do this on His own. BUT- on the other hand He did provide us with doctors to help us with situations such as these. Just confused...HELP? :shrug:

I agree with the other gals' posts. Everyone's journey will be so personal and unique, you need to seek what the Lord has for you and your family, and I don't think that's a weakness of faith. One woman might feel comfortable with very little intervention while another might feel the Lord pressing her on to seek greater levels of reproductive assistance. I think the most important thing is that you and your husband talk and pray together through each step of the process. 
Praying for the Holy Spirit's peace and clarity!


----------



## Chiles

Godsjewel said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I have not posted here in a while. Hope all is good with you ladies! I just wanted to pop in and say hello. I am about to begin my TWW now. I am literally on the table for my iui. Well currently waiting on the procedure to happen. I been trying to stay off th forum so I can just try not to think about the ttc thing and be "stress free" this cycle. - just wanted to update you all, and let you know you all are in my prayers still. God Bless you ladies.
> 
> Hi Hun, it has been awhile. How is your dad doing?Click to expand...

He got out the hospital last friday. he is doing better. Thanks for keeping him in your prayers. 

:dust: good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi ladies!!!

I had an LH surge yesterday which means I will ovulate within the next 24-48 hrs and the doctor's office is closed today.

I was doing some research and this is what i came across...

"The success rates only 1% less for ladies who have iui two days after surge rather than the usual one."

Hubby and I have decided to go ahead and do the iui tomorrow.

Thanks for all your prayers:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Chiles said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I have not posted here in a while. Hope all is good with you ladies! I just wanted to pop in and say hello. I am about to begin my TWW now. I am literally on the table for my iui. Well currently waiting on the procedure to happen. I been trying to stay off th forum so I can just try not to think about the ttc thing and be "stress free" this cycle. - just wanted to update you all, and let you know you all are in my prayers still. God Bless you ladies.
> 
> Hi Hun, it has been awhile. How is your dad doing?Click to expand...
> 
> He got out the hospital last friday. he is doing better. Thanks for keeping him in your prayers.
> 
> :dust: good luck ladies!!!Click to expand...

Yay! I'm so glad he's doing good. Thank you Jesus!


----------



## Chiles

Godsjewel said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> I had an LH surge yesterday which means I will ovulate within the next 24-48 hrs and the doctor's office is closed today.
> 
> I was doing some research and this is what i came across...
> 
> "The success rates only 1% less for ladies who have iui two days after surge rather than the usual one."
> 
> Hubby and I have decided to go ahead and do the iui tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for all your prayers:hugs:

FX, We will continue to pray for you!!! We will test around the same time!!!! I had my iui today


----------



## BettieB

Godsjewel said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> I had an LH surge yesterday which means I will ovulate within the next 24-48 hrs and the doctor's office is closed today.
> 
> I was doing some research and this is what i came across...
> 
> "The success rates only 1% less for ladies who have iui two days after surge rather than the usual one."
> 
> Hubby and I have decided to go ahead and do the iui tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for all your prayers:hugs:

Good Luck! I hope everything goes great for you! Will say a prayer for you tonight! :dust:


Well I am 13dpo and got a bfn today. Not sure if I should count myself out quite yet, but I'm keeping hope!:thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Chiles said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> I had an LH surge yesterday which means I will ovulate within the next 24-48 hrs and the doctor's office is closed today.
> 
> I was doing some research and this is what i came across...
> 
> "The success rates only 1% less for ladies who have iui two days after surge rather than the usual one."
> 
> Hubby and I have decided to go ahead and do the iui tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for all your prayers:hugs:
> 
> FX, We will continue to pray for you!!! We will test around the same time!!!! I had my iui todayClick to expand...


Thanks dear! Is this your first IUI?


----------



## Godsjewel

BettieB said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> I had an LH surge yesterday which means I will ovulate within the next 24-48 hrs and the doctor's office is closed today.
> 
> I was doing some research and this is what i came across...
> 
> "The success rates only 1% less for ladies who have iui two days after surge rather than the usual one."
> 
> Hubby and I have decided to go ahead and do the iui tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for all your prayers:hugs:
> 
> Good Luck! I hope everything goes great for you! Will say a prayer for you tonight! :dust:
> 
> 
> Well I am 13dpo and got a bfn today. Not sure if I should count myself out quite yet, but I'm keeping hope!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I'll take all the prayers I can get :winkwink:

Your not out yet Hun until :witch: comes.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Morning Ladies, oh my this is a busy thread...unfortunately I'm unable to connect when I'm home since I do not have internet connection - so pls bear with me :thumbup:

hope you all had a great weekend? and that god has continued protecting and blessing your homes :hugs:

my verse this morning would be: Psalm 144:9
"I will sing praise a new song to thee, O God; upon a hapr of ten strings - I will sing praises to thee.

Well, I don't know about you all but i feel closer to God when singing a worship song - and even get those butterflies in my tummy - so let us always sing praise to him and feel his presense.

may the good lord bless you all :hugs:


----------



## pcbs777

Hi everyone, i am new to this forum and i lost baby 4 weeks ago at 12 weeks!
it is awesome to find a forum i can talk to other Christian women going through similar situations and where God is guiding them in their next steps...
hope everyone is well
xx


----------



## Godsjewel

your Father knows what you need before you ask Him.Matthew 6:8b 

And in Your book were all written the days that were ordained for me, when as yet there was not one of them.Psalm 139:16 

I saw a humorous television commercial in which a woman told her husband that she wanted to sleep like they did before their rooster went blind. The rooster knew it was born to cock-a-doodle-doo, but because of his blindness, he couldnt tell when the sun rose each morning. Therefore, he would crow at all hours of the day and night! There must have been lots of sleepless nights around this blind rooster!

Surely you have felt like a blind rooster at some point in your dealings with infertility. You know you are meant to be a mother. You have nurturing ability beyond description. You were born to pour your life into someone else and make a difference in their life. The problem is that youre a blind rooster. Because of the blindness of infertility, you cannot see how to release these gifts and talents without a child. You cannot find a suitable outlet for the loving and nurturing you hold in your heart. This frustration has brought you countless sleepless nights as well. 

Its not just that you want to nurture and heal hurts. You need to. Its not just that you want to guide and shape the next generation. Youre going to explode if you cant! Do you realize that God knows what you have need of before you do? Long before you ever realized you had a problem with fertility, God knew He had placed these beautiful traits in you. Hes known your blueprint for a long time! He also knew the aggravation and irritation infertility would bring you. Heres the good news. He knows just how to provide an outlet for you to release these gifts He has given youeven as you wait for a child. 

Leah is a woman with a tender heart who cares deeply about the people God has placed in her path. Because of her career as a social worker, Leah comes into contact with hurting, scared people almost daily. Some may look at her life and think that God has quite a sense of humor! In spite of her struggle with infertility, He has called her to work in a home for unwed mothers! Leah, without a child of her own, loves and offers guidance to young girls who find themselves in an unwanted pregnancy! In fact, Leah recently accompanied one of her young charges into the delivery room, placed cool cloths on her forehead, held her hand through labor and comforted her through her fear. With Leah, love really is an action verb! 

Through this very unique situation, God provided Leah with an outlet to nurture. Quite honestly, she took the role of mother to this troubled teenage girl who had no one else. While she has not yet been given the opportunity to take care of her own child, Godin His infinite wisdomplaced Leah at the right place at the right time, and gave her the grace to take care of someone elses child. While accompanying an unwed teen into the labor/delivery room is not most infertile womens idea of God providing a way to meet their needs, it was the perfect way for God to meet Leahs needs. 

How has God met your specific, unique need to nurture? Perhaps you keep the nursery at church or teach a class of rambunctious eight year old girls on Wednesday nights. Do you pour love and affection on your nieces or nephews or your friends children? Does your heart yearn to wrap your arms around the lonely widow sitting on her porch alone day after day? If you cannot see how He is working to meet your needs, ask Him to show you. He is incredibly creative! He may just surprise you! 

May God bless you as you cock-a-doodle-doo!


----------



## Godsjewel

MummyWant2be said:


> Morning Ladies, oh my this is a busy thread...unfortunately I'm unable to connect when I'm home since I do not have internet connection - so pls bear with me :thumbup:
> 
> hope you all had a great weekend? and that god has continued protecting and blessing your homes :hugs:
> 
> my verse this morning would be: Psalm 144:9
> "I will sing praise a new song to thee, O God; upon a hapr of ten strings - I will sing praises to thee.
> 
> Well, I don't know about you all but i feel closer to God when singing a worship song - and even get those butterflies in my tummy - so let us always sing praise to him and feel his presense.
> 
> may the good lord bless you all :hugs:


Good morning dear! The weekends always go by way too fast for me :wacko:

Praising God is a wonderful way to forget about our problems and really focus on our heavenly father. It brings Him such joy to hear it come from our lips.

I'm so glad you were able to sign on and give us this message :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

pcbs777 said:


> Hi everyone, i am new to this forum and i lost baby 4 weeks ago at 12 weeks!
> it is awesome to find a forum i can talk to other Christian women going through similar situations and where God is guiding them in their next steps...
> hope everyone is well
> xx

Good morning and welcome :hugs: My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you joined us.

I'm very sorry about your loss, I know that must have been heartbreaking. I pray God heals your heart and that you find peace and encouragement through joining this thread. God is good and nothing is impossible with Him.

Looking forward to getting to know you better. Would you mind sharing about yourself?


----------



## Godsjewel

Come to me, and rest in My loving presence. You know that this day will bring difficulties, and you are trying to think your way through those trials. As you anticipate what is ahead of you, you forget that I am with you now and always. Rehearsing your troubles results in experiencing them many times, whereas you are menat to go through them only when they actually occur. Do not multiply your suffering in this way! Instead, come to Me, and relax in My peace. I will strengthen you and prepare you for this day, transforming your fear into confident trust.


28 Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest. 29 Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. 30 For my yoke is easy and my burden is light. Matthew 11: 28-30

5 No one will be able to stand against you all the days of your life. As I was with Moses, so I will be with you; I will never leave you nor forsake you. Joshua 1:5

9 Have I not commanded you? Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged, for the LORD your God will be with you wherever you go. Joshua 1:9

Have a blessed day :hugs:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

MummyWant2be said:


> Well, I don't know about you all but i feel closer to God when singing a worship song - and even get those butterflies in my tummy - so let us always sing praise to him and feel his presense.

I always try to keep a song on my heart. It helps me get through a day.



pcbs777 said:


> Hi everyone, i am new to this forum and i lost baby 4 weeks ago at 12 weeks!
> it is awesome to find a forum i can talk to other Christian women going through similar situations and where God is guiding them in their next steps...
> hope everyone is well
> xx

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:. Welcome to the forum and God bless you!


Sarah and Chiles - It looks like we will be in the tww together! :friends: I'm going to try not to test until I'm at least 10 dpo, but... we'll see what happens with that:blush:.


----------



## BettieB

Hey Ladies.

AF showed today, just on time :cry:

I am making a DR appointment. I decided that I dont feel like waiting 5 years this time!


----------



## Godsjewel

BettieB said:


> Hey Ladies.
> 
> AF showed today, just on time :cry:
> 
> I am making a DR appointment. I decided that I dont feel like waiting 5 years this time!

I'm sorry dear:hugs:

Praying that your day will be filled with blessings and you will get the help you need from the doctors.


----------



## BettieB

Godsjewel said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies.
> 
> AF showed today, just on time :cry:
> 
> I am making a DR appointment. I decided that I dont feel like waiting 5 years this time!
> 
> I'm sorry dear:hugs:
> 
> Praying that your day will be filled with blessings and you will get the help you need from the doctors.Click to expand...


:hugs: TY so much. I am so impatient. My appointment is in and hour and a half. I didnt even wait for the appointment haha :haha: Will update how it goes :)


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

BRK06 said:


> My cousin posted this earlier and it offered me some comfort today:
> 
> "Once again, I say amen but its still raining. As the thunder rolls, I raise my hands and praise the God who gives and takes away. I will praise you in this storm. I will lift my hands. You are who you are, no matter where I am. Every tear Ive cried, you hold in your hand. Though my heart is torn, I will praise you in this storm"
> 
> I know God won't give us more than we can handle, and He is setting the stage for one crazy testimonial/ praise report right now! My results from my exam came back abnormal and they have to do another colposcopy. :cry: So, after I made myself crazy freaking out being scared and having a good cry, I've given it to God. I can't do anything about it and worrying about it just makes me ill. One of my favorite passages to read when times are tough is in 2 Corinthians.
> 
> Please keep me in your prayers, as you wonderful ladies are always in mine! Thanks for listening to my rambles... :-({|=
> 
> 2 Corinthians 4: 7-18
> But we have this treasure in jars of clay to show that this all-surpassing power is from God and not from us. We are hard pressed on every side, but not crushed; perplexed, but not in despair; persecuted, but not abandoned; struck down, but not destroyed. We always carry around in our body the death of Jesus, so that the life of Jesus may also be revealed in our body. For we who are alive are always being given over to death for Jesus sake, so that his life may also be revealed in our mortal body. So then, death is at work in us, but life is at work in you.
> 
> *It is written: I believed; therefore I have spoken. Since we have that same spirit of faith, we also believe and therefore speak, because we know that the one who raised the Lord Jesus from the dead will also raise us with Jesus and present us with you to himself. All this is for your benefit, so that the grace that is reaching more and more people may cause thanksgiving to overflow to the glory of God.
> 
> Therefore we do not lose heart. Though outwardly we are wasting away, yet inwardly we are being renewed day by day. For our light and momentary troubles are achieving for us an eternal glory that far outweighs them all. So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen, since what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal.
> 
> :hug: to you all!

I'll continue to pray for you!


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

> Sarah and Chiles - It looks like we will be in the tww together! :friends: I'm going to try not to test until I'm at least 10 dpo, but... we'll see what happens with that:blush:.

oh! oh! oh! Me too! :D I am (guessing) about 4dpo. Its good to know who is in the tww with me.


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> I had an LH surge yesterday which means I will ovulate within the next 24-48 hrs and the doctor's office is closed today.
> 
> I was doing some research and this is what i came across...
> 
> "The success rates only 1% less for ladies who have iui two days after surge rather than the usual one."
> 
> Hubby and I have decided to go ahead and do the iui tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for all your prayers:hugs:

Eeek fingers crossed!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

Hey Ladies! I haven't been on here in a few days! I hope everything is going well for everybody! I was off visiting some of my family. I am back though!! So I am checking back in and catching up on the thread! :coffee:


----------



## Godsjewel

Just had my 3rd IUI after having a laparoscopy to remove endometriosis, scar tissue and cysts. I asked the doctor what the success rate for someone in my position is and she said a lot of her patients got pregnant 3-6 months after. Woohoo :happydance: that made me feel good.

I see a lot of ladies are joining me in the tww, praying these weeks fly by. If only we had a fast forward button during these times.


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Hey Ladies! I haven't been on here in a few days! I hope everything is going well for everybody! I was off visiting some of my family. I am back though!! So I am checking back in and catching up on the thread! :coffee:

Hi sweetie! Nice to hear from you. I'm sure you had a nice time with family, and glad you're back safely.


----------



## BettieB

Went to the appointment and got my referral! Should hear back sometime this week or beginning of next week at the latest. Now I need to decide what doc I will go to when my insurance approves it!

Im so excited :)


----------



## BettieB

Godsjewel said:


> Just had my 3rd IUI after having a laparoscopy to remove endometriosis, scar tissue and cysts. I asked the doctor what the success rate for someone in my position is and she said a lot of her patients got pregnant 3-6 months after. Woohoo :happydance: that made me feel good.
> 
> I see a lot of ladies are joining me in the tww, praying these weeks fly by. If only we had a fast forward button during these times.

Yay! Not much longer and should get your BFP :)


----------



## me222

Praying for you all. 
Been thinking how I obsess over TTC and how each month I hope that I'm pregnant..then I began to think that in some ways- I should be like that with God. I mean, I need to trust in Him always and constantly hope in Jesus and always be aware and think of Him (moreso than being aware and thinking of TTC). Does that make sense?
Let's fix our eyes on Jesus- our Hope- not on just TTC. He knows our hurts. Let's trust Him.


----------



## Godsjewel

BettieB said:


> Went to the appointment and got my referral! Should hear back sometime this week or beginning of next week at the latest. Now I need to decide what doc I will go to when my insurance approves it!
> 
> Im so excited :)

Yay!!! That's great. 

When you were ttc previously with your first, did you ever go to the doctors?


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> Praying for you all.
> Been thinking how I obsess over TTC and how each month I hope that I'm pregnant..then I began to think that in some ways- I should be like that with God. I mean, I need to trust in Him always and constantly hope in Jesus and always be aware and think of Him (moreso than being aware and thinking of TTC). Does that make sense?
> Let's fix our eyes on Jesus- our Hope- not on just TTC. He knows our hurts. Let's trust Him.

that's right sis, I've posted about this in the past. God was dealing with me since ttc consumed my every thought, He is the one that needs to be put first. When we do that, we get such an unspeakable peace since we know He has it all under control.


----------



## BettieB

Godsjewel said:


> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> Went to the appointment and got my referral! Should hear back sometime this week or beginning of next week at the latest. Now I need to decide what doc I will go to when my insurance approves it!
> 
> Im so excited :)
> 
> Yay!!! That's great.
> 
> When you were ttc previously with your first, did you ever go to the doctors?Click to expand...

Yes I went after 2 years of TTC and nothing. I had an ultrasound and bloodwork done, and hubby had a semen analysis. They didnt find anything wrong with us. I had a 5-6 cm cyst on my right ovary, but they took care of that with BC pills. But everything else was fine, my ovaries were normal, and the doc said that I should get preggo after the cyst was gone, well I didn't! and nothing was ever done. I have never tried fertility meds or anything. Hubby is military so there was a point I hardly seen him anyways. Noty doing that this time, going to get into a specialist and make sure he helps us so that we don't have to go through what we did last time. I honestly don't think what we went through last time was even necessary. After so long the doc should have tried to help me more I believe.


----------



## Godsjewel

BettieB said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BettieB said:
> 
> 
> Went to the appointment and got my referral! Should hear back sometime this week or beginning of next week at the latest. Now I need to decide what doc I will go to when my insurance approves it!
> 
> Im so excited :)
> 
> Yay!!! That's great.
> 
> When you were ttc previously with your first, did you ever go to the doctors?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I went after 2 years of TTC and nothing. I had an ultrasound and bloodwork done, and hubby had a semen analysis. They didnt find anything wrong with us. I had a 5-6 cm cyst on my right ovary, but they took care of that with BC pills. But everything else was fine, my ovaries were normal, and the doc said that I should get preggo after the cyst was gone, well I didn't! and nothing was ever done. I have never tried fertility meds or anything. Hubby is military so there was a point I hardly seen him anyways. Noty doing that this time, going to get into a specialist and make sure he helps us so that we don't have to go through what we did last time. I honestly don't think what we went through last time was even necessary. After so long the doc should have tried to help me more I believe.Click to expand...

Wow, I'm sure that was hard knowing nothing was wrong with you and you still weren't getting pregnant. I'm glad it all worked out in the end and hoping its easier this time around.


----------



## Chiles

Vrothenbuhler said:


> Sarah and Chiles - It looks like we will be in the tww together! :friends: I'm going to try not to test until I'm at least 10 dpo, but... we'll see what happens with that:blush:.
> 
> oh! oh! oh! Me too! :D I am (guessing) about 4dpo. Its good to know who is in the tww with me.Click to expand...

:flower:
Good Luck!!!! I am testing FEB 3. 

Continue to pray for all the ladies TTC.


----------



## kelkel82

Hey ladies, 
Can I share... my husband just got his results back from his semen analysis (which my doctor ordered just to appease me after telling me to "just take a vacation") and he has an abnormal morphology factor of 96%. We haven't talked to the doc yet but DH got busy on the internet and is now crushed. :cry:
I really have no idea how bad it is but he seems to think it's really bad. He's just devastated! 
(ps.... Count and motility are both average or higher.) 
Anyone had any experience with male factor infertility?
Thanks! I think he would be so embarrassed if I talked to any of our friends. Glad I have you gals!


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> Hey ladies,
> Can I share... my husband just got his results back from his semen analysis (which my doctor ordered just to appease me after telling me to "just take a vacation") and he has an abnormal morphology factor of 96%. We haven't talked to the doc yet but DH got busy on the internet and is now crushed. :cry:
> I really have no idea how bad it is but he seems to think it's really bad. He's just devastated!
> (ps.... Count and motility are both average or higher.)
> Anyone had any experience with male factor infertility?
> Thanks! I think he would be so embarrassed if I talked to any of our friends. Glad I have you gals!

Hi sweetheart :hugs:

You are going to hear this alot from me on this thread...Nothing is impossible with God! It doesn't matter what tests show or what the doctors tell you, God is the master physician. 

I have 2 friends who were told by doctors that they would never be able to have children, one has 3 and the other just had her 4th.

I pray God gives you both peace and keep trusting Him to work it out.

And we know, ALL things work together for good to those who love God and are called according to His purpose. Romans 8:28


----------



## Godsjewel

My peace is the treasure of treasures, the pearl of great price. It is an exquisitely costly gift, both for the giver and the receiver. I purchased this peace for you with my blood. You receive this gift by trusting me in the midst of lifes storms. If you have the worlds peace, everything going your way, you dont seek my unfathomable peace. Thank me when things do not go your way, because spiritual blessings come wrapped in trials. Adverse circumstances are normal in a fallen world. Expect them each day. Rejoice in the face of hardship, for I have overcome the world.

Who, when he had found one pearl of great price, went and sold all that he had and bought it. Matthew 13:46

Consider it pure joy, my brothers and sisters, whenever you face trials of many kinds. James 1:2

I have told you these things, so that in me you may have peace. In this world you will have trouble. But take heart! I have overcome the world. John 16:33

Have a blessed day :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> My peace is the treasure of treasures, the pearl of great price. It is an exquisitely costly gift, both for the giver and the receiver. I purchased this peace for you with my blood. You receive this gift by trusting me in the midst of lifes storms. If you have the worlds peace, everything going your way, you dont seek my unfathomable peace. Thank me when things do not go your way, because spiritual blessings come wrapped in trials. Adverse circumstances are normal in a fallen world. Expect them each day. Rejoice in the face of hardship, for I have overcome the world.
> 
> Who, when he had found one pearl of great price, went and sold all that he had and bought it. Matthew 13:46
> 
> Consider it pure joy, my brothers and sisters, whenever you face trials of many kinds. James 1:2
> 
> I have told you these things, so that in me you may have peace. In this world you will have trouble. But take heart! I have overcome the world. John 16:33
> 
> Have a blessed day :hugs:

Good morning Sis!! Thanks for sharing!

I'm glad you were able to get the IUI this month! I'm praying for you and crossing all my fingers and toes!! C'mon sticky bean...Taylor needs a brother or a sister! :hugs:


Same goes for you too Chiles! :hugs: I'm glad your dad is out of the hospital!


----------



## BRK06

I'm sorry (and one happy!) for the ladies that AF showed up...just a clean slate to start a new month! Hang in there! :hugs:

Kelkel- I'm so sorry to hear your news, but like I and a few others have said (in one way or another!), there is no mountain God can't move! It really is a bummer to find that out at first, but at least his count and motility is good! (silver lining?) Are you dealing with anti-sperm antibodies as well? Praying for you and your hubby... It's wonderful to be able to confide in someone through all this and you can come to us with anything! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

pcbs777 said:


> Hi everyone, i am new to this forum and i lost baby 4 weeks ago at 12 weeks!
> it is awesome to find a forum i can talk to other Christian women going through similar situations and where God is guiding them in their next steps...
> hope everyone is well
> xx

I'm so sorry sweetie :( 

:hugs: :hugs:

I'm glad you're here with us


----------



## BRK06

Wanted to post this before my internet goes out again...bad router I think! :wacko:

It's kind of long, but I hope you get encouragement from it! :coffee:


"Hannah became pregnant and in due time bore a son." 
I Samuel 1: 20, Amplified Bible 

EXPLORATION: 

"In Due Time" 

"God does not give us everything we want, but He does fulfill all His promisesleading us along the best and straightest paths to Himself." 
Dietrich Bonhoeffer 

What have I asked God for and it seems as though I have waited a very long time and still don't have an answer from Him? 

What do the words, "in due time" mean to me personally? 

"In God, time and eternity are one and the same thing." 
Henry Suso 

INSPIRATION: 

"God is the God of promise. He keeps His word, even when that seems impossible; even when the circumstances seem to point to the opposite." 
Colin Urquhart 

I have always loved to ride roller-coasters and ferris wheels. Whenever a Carnival came to town that had a lot of fun looking rides or when the yearly Fair was in full swing, I'd beg my parents to please take me and let me go. I especially loved the ferris wheel because you would go from being very close to the ground to so high up in the air you could see forever. As a child, I could hardly contain my excitement when the wheel rotated completely around - one entire revolution. Around and around again the wheel would take us from a low point to a high point. When a "revolution" was complete, you were on the ground, able to get out of your seat and walk away. 

In many ways our lives are a lot like a ferris wheel - there are lows and highs along with a complete revolution from beginning to end. 

Maybe you're wondering what ferris wheels have to do with Hannah's life. As we have studied over the past few weeks regarding the highs and lows Hannah faced, you may have come to the realization that the ups and downs Hannah lived through were specifically designed by God to bring her to the point of completeness and wholeness in her life. In other words, the "revolution" was complete when Hannah got pregnant. 

This seemingly unconnected thought was brought to light for me when I went to the Hebrew translation of our text for today which says, "In due time" Hannah conceived, and was granted the answer to her prayer. 

However, I want you to notice, it wasn't in her time frame that things happened, it was in God's "due time" or as the Hebrew says, "When things were whole and all that was required was done. When everything God wanted had come about - at the end of its revolution." These are the words the Hebrew translation uses. Believe it or not, at the end of God's work, when things were complete in God's plan, Hannah did get pregnant. 

However, there's more! The Hebrew word used for the phrase "in due time" also means when things were "hot." This reminded me of my mom calling the family to supper with the words, "Come and get it - everything's hot!" 

Now just imagine for a moment you were Hannah. You'd waited and waited. You'd asked and asked. And when it was the darkest, your Father called out to you, "Come and get it - everything's hot! Dinner's served! It's complete and whole!" This is exactly what God did for Hannah and this is what He does for you and me. He gives His promise that He is with us, but when we don't see Him, and we wait for years - it gets tough. We wonder if our Father has forgotten us. Then all of a sudden, when we least expect it, He serves up a banquet feast that knocks us off our feet. It's a "WOW" for certain! The ferris wheel has come full circle. God's promise is fulfilled. 

"Amidst affliction 
You have turned round 
the pieces of my life, 
Where once there was too 
much sky and cloud, 
Now plenty of grass and a 
path on which to walk 
with steady feet." 
Kathy Keay 

AFFIRMATION: 

Road of My Desire 

"O thou who dost direct my feet 
To right or left where pathways part, 
Wilt thou not, faithful Paraclete 
Direct the journeying of my heart? 

Into the love of God, I pray, 
Deeper and deeper let me press, 
Exploring all along the way 
Its secret strength and tenderness. 

Into the steadfastness of one 
Who patiently endured the cross. 
Of Him who, though he were a Son, 
Came to his crown through bitter loss. 

This is the road of my desire - 
Learning to love as God loves me, 
Ready to pass through flood or fire 
With Christ's unwearying constancy." 
Frank Houghton 
1894-1972 

Your friend,
Dorothy Valcàrcel, Author 





Have a blessed day, Sisters!! :hugs:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Hello ladies! I hope that everyone is doing well! I'm :plane: to Puerto Rico for 3 days to visit my parents. I can't wait to see them! I am leaving my ttc goodie bag of hpts and my ovacue at home :haha:. I did pack my thermometer though. 6 hour flight ahead of me, but I'm looking forward to the rest and watching a few movies.


----------



## BettieB

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Hello ladies! I hope that everyone is doing well! I'm :plane: to Puerto Rico for 3 days to visit my parents. I can't wait to see them! I am leaving my ttc goodie bag of hpts and my ovacue at home :haha:. I did pack my thermometer though. 6 hour flight ahead of me, but I'm looking forward to the rest and watching a few movies.

Ohh cool. Enjoy your vacation and relax because you deserve it!:flower:


----------



## kelkel82

Godsjewel said:


> kelkel82 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> Can I share... my husband just got his results back from his semen analysis (which my doctor ordered just to appease me after telling me to "just take a vacation") and he has an abnormal morphology factor of 96%. We haven't talked to the doc yet but DH got busy on the internet and is now crushed. :cry:
> I really have no idea how bad it is but he seems to think it's really bad. He's just devastated!
> (ps.... Count and motility are both average or higher.)
> Anyone had any experience with male factor infertility?
> Thanks! I think he would be so embarrassed if I talked to any of our friends. Glad I have you gals!
> 
> Hi sweetheart :hugs:
> 
> You are going to hear this alot from me on this thread...Nothing is impossible with God! It doesn't matter what tests show or what the doctors tell you, God is the master physician.
> 
> I have 2 friends who were told by doctors that they would never be able to have children, one has 3 and the other just had her 4th.
> 
> I pray God gives you both peace and keep trusting Him to work it out.
> 
> And we know, ALL things work together for good to those who love God and are called according to His purpose. Romans 8:28Click to expand...

Thanks for the encouragement! Hopefully we'll be talking to the doc today to find out her recommendations. In all honesty, I'm not too worried. I was more heartbroken by DH's reaction. He took it so hard. Thanks for all the prayers. I'll update when I have more news.



BRK06 said:


> I'm sorry (and one happy!) for the ladies that AF showed up...just a clean slate to start a new month! Hang in there! :hugs:
> 
> Kelkel- I'm so sorry to hear your news, but like I and a few others have said (in one way or another!), there is no mountain God can't move! It really is a bummer to find that out at first, but at least his count and motility is good! (silver lining?) Are you dealing with anti-sperm antibodies as well? Praying for you and your hubby... It's wonderful to be able to confide in someone through all this and you can come to us with anything! :hugs:

Thanks for keeping us in prayer. Yes, I think a higher than average count and motility are def encouraging. I have no idea about the antibody question. I'll have to ask doc. I'm hoping she'll take us a little more seriously. 
God is faithful! I know I need to trust him in this process. 
Blessing to all!


----------



## kelkel82

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Hello ladies! I hope that everyone is doing well! I'm :plane: to Puerto Rico for 3 days to visit my parents. I can't wait to see them! I am leaving my ttc goodie bag of hpts and my ovacue at home :haha:. I did pack my thermometer though. 6 hour flight ahead of me, but I'm looking forward to the rest and watching a few movies.

Would love to hear how PR is. We're planning a trip there for this March. 
Have a blast!!!


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

Hi Ladies! I am leaving tomorrow for Texas :) I probably won't be on much. Either that or I'll be on every night trying to not think about if this is the month for us! I wish the ladies in my daily devotional group were as active as you gals are here in this thread :) I cannot express how much peace and happiness having you guys all here has brought to my life. I hope you all have a wonderful week!!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

BettieB said:


> Ohh cool. Enjoy your vacation and relax because you deserve it!:flower:

Thank you! I've lived in the US for the past 11.5 years so it is great to be home for a few days. :cloud9:



kelkel82 said:


> Would love to hear how PR is. We're planning a trip there for this March.
> Have a blast!!!

Thank you! What part are you going to? I was born and raised here, but my favorite hotels for vacationing are the Ritz Carlton San Juan, the El San Juan Resort and Casino, and the El Conquistador Resort. 



Vrothenbuhler said:


> Hi Ladies! I am leaving tomorrow for Texas :) I probably won't be on much. Either that or I'll be on every night trying to not think about if this is the month for us! I wish the ladies in my daily devotional group were as active as you gals are here in this thread :) I cannot express how much peace and happiness having you guys all here has brought to my life. I hope you all have a wonderful week!!

Enjoy your trip! I'm sitting here thinking of all the places in Texas that I've seen on Man v. Food and how much I'd like to eat at all of them right now :haha:.


----------



## Godsjewel

Good morning!

Missed you all yesterday, I was sick in bed all day with some stomach bug, wasn't fun at all :nope:
Thanks to God I'm feeling great this morning :thumbup:

Here is a good read for you!

Just a bunch of dry bones 
The hand of the LORD was upon me, and He brought me out by the Spirit of the LORD and set me down in the middle of the valley; and it was full of bones. He caused me to pass among them round about, and behold, there were very many on the surface of the valley; and lo, they were very dry.He said to me, "Son of man, can these bones live?" And I answered, "O Lord GOD, You know."Again He said to me, "Prophesy over these bones and say to them, 'O dry bones, hear the word of the LORD.'Thus says the Lord GOD to these bones, 'Behold, I will cause breath to enter you that you may come to life. I will put sinews on you, make flesh grow back on you, cover you with skin and put breath in you that you may come alive; and you will know that I am the LORD.'"Ezekiel 37:1-5 

Has infertility dried up the joy in your life so that you feel like nothing more than a pile of dry bones? Im not talking about just feeling tired of the struggle. Not just heartsick when you walk into a room of women talking about their labor pains. Im talking about a jumbled mess of remains of formerly alive, vibrant people! Not people who could be revived with a glass of water, or even those who had recently passed away, but those whose lifeless bodies have baked in the hot, dry sun so long that they had decomposed into nothing more than a pile of dry bones! 

Are you dry bones? Avoid people? Dont read your Bible? Have you stopped praying? Have you seen your spiritual life become like a pile of dry bones as youve trudged the journey of infertility for too many years? 

If so, I have good news for you! Dry bones are beginning to rattle! The breath of God still blows in the Valley of Dry Bones! 

In this vision, Ezekiel begins to hear rattling. The dead, dry bones are beginning to come together as flesh and skin begin to cover them once again. The breath of God blew on them and these dead, dry bodies sprung to life again! God raised them up and created an exceedingly great army of those whose heartaches had diminished them to nothing more than a valley full of very dead, very dry bones! Why would God have allowed the people in this vision to die, dry up and clutter a valley with such morbid décor? If He was going to bring them back to life anyway, why would He allow them to die in the first place? Why would He allow infertility in your life? Why not lead these peopleand youon a holy detour around the tragedy that obviously befell them? 

The answer is found in 37:13: Then you will know that I am the LORD, when I have opened your graves and caused you to come up out of your graves, My people. 

God can raise you up from the devastation of infertility, breathe His Spirit into you and cause you to be a part of an exceedingly great army! You didnt realize it, but you are actually in basic training! Imagine how infertility can be part of the testimony of your life! A child born after an impossible medical diagnosis is give to his/her mother is testament that God is the giver of life! A childless couple thriving despite the unmet desire for a child demonstrates unflinching faith in an unseen God! This valley you find yourself in today is a chapter in the story of you! Your life can be encouragement to those who travel down infertility path behind you. 

Trust God in this valley. Trust that He will restore life to dead, dry bones!


----------



## eissac2012

Good Morning everyone! I found this thread and have been reading it off and on for the past few days to catch up.... What wonderful, encouraging Godly words that have been spoken! I am looking forward to posting more here and having the fellowship and encouragement as I begin another month of ttc.

A little about myself.....
I am almost 26 (1 more week!). I have been a Christian for a little over 11 years now. DH is 28. We have been together almost 6 years, married almost 4... and just recently started ttc. We were raised about 1 1/2 hours from each other, but didn't meet until we had both moved away. I was living 4 hours away at college, and he had just moved there for his first post-college job. We met and knew within months that we'd get married... he proposed a year later and we were married in May 2008. Initially, we always said we were on the 5 year plan and wanted to wait until we were married 5 years before having a baby....well thankfully God has other plans than us! We both have prayed about it and decided to get my IUD taken out this past November. Now, we know that it's completely a matter of God's timing, but that we are ready whenever He sees fit! (Being the planner and controller I am, I want it NOW NOW NOW... but slowly but surely, I'm realizing that this is something beyond my control and that God is in charge). 

Currently, I'm on cd6 and should O while we are on our mini-vacation next week in Las Vegas! :happydance:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

eissac2012 said:


> Good Morning everyone! I found this thread and have been reading it off and on for the past few days to catch up.... What wonderful, encouraging Godly words that have been spoken! I am looking forward to posting more here and having the fellowship and encouragement as I begin another month of ttc.
> 
> A little about myself.....
> I am almost 26 (1 more week!). I have been a Christian for a little over 11 years now. DH is 28. We have been together almost 6 years, married almost 4... and just recently started ttc. We were raised about 1 1/2 hours from each other, but didn't meet until we had both moved away. I was living 4 hours away at college, and he had just moved there for his first post-college job. We met and knew within months that we'd get married... he proposed a year later and we were married in May 2008. Initially, we always said we were on the 5 year plan and wanted to wait until we were married 5 years before having a baby....well thankfully God has other plans than us! We both have prayed about it and decided to get my IUD taken out this past November. Now, we know that it's completely a matter of God's timing, but that we are ready whenever He sees fit! (Being the planner and controller I am, I want it NOW NOW NOW... but slowly but surely, I'm realizing that this is something beyond my control and that God is in charge).
> 
> Currently, I'm on cd6 and should O while we are on our mini-vacation next week in Las Vegas! :happydance:


:hi: Welcome!!! The Vegas trip sounds great. :dust: during the ovulation countdown :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

eissac2012 said:


> Good Morning everyone! I found this thread and have been reading it off and on for the past few days to catch up.... What wonderful, encouraging Godly words that have been spoken! I am looking forward to posting more here and having the fellowship and encouragement as I begin another month of ttc.
> 
> A little about myself.....
> I am almost 26 (1 more week!). I have been a Christian for a little over 11 years now. DH is 28. We have been together almost 6 years, married almost 4... and just recently started ttc. We were raised about 1 1/2 hours from each other, but didn't meet until we had both moved away. I was living 4 hours away at college, and he had just moved there for his first post-college job. We met and knew within months that we'd get married... he proposed a year later and we were married in May 2008. Initially, we always said we were on the 5 year plan and wanted to wait until we were married 5 years before having a baby....well thankfully God has other plans than us! We both have prayed about it and decided to get my IUD taken out this past November. Now, we know that it's completely a matter of God's timing, but that we are ready whenever He sees fit! (Being the planner and controller I am, I want it NOW NOW NOW... but slowly but surely, I'm realizing that this is something beyond my control and that God is in charge).
> 
> Currently, I'm on cd6 and should O while we are on our mini-vacation next week in Las Vegas! :happydance:

Hello and welcome :hugs: My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you have been encouraged through this thread.

Looking forward to sharing this journey with you.


----------



## BRK06

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Hello ladies! I hope that everyone is doing well! I'm :plane: to Puerto Rico for 3 days to visit my parents. I can't wait to see them! I am leaving my ttc goodie bag of hpts and my ovacue at home :haha:. I did pack my thermometer though. 6 hour flight ahead of me, but I'm looking forward to the rest and watching a few movies.

Sounds like fun!! My hubby was born in PR! It's been many years since he was back there, but one of these days we're going to make a trip :) I've never been, so it will be exciting!

Have a good time and be safe! :)


----------



## BRK06

Vrothenbuhler said:


> Hi Ladies! I am leaving tomorrow for Texas :) I probably won't be on much. Either that or I'll be on every night trying to not think about if this is the month for us! I wish the ladies in my daily devotional group were as active as you gals are here in this thread :) I cannot express how much peace and happiness having you guys all here has brought to my life. I hope you all have a wonderful week!!

I know you're excited! Take lots of pics of your new baby sister :D
Have a good trip and Be safe!


----------



## BRK06

eissac2012 said:


> Good Morning everyone! I found this thread and have been reading it off and on for the past few days to catch up.... What wonderful, encouraging Godly words that have been spoken! I am looking forward to posting more here and having the fellowship and encouragement as I begin another month of ttc.
> 
> A little about myself.....
> I am almost 26 (1 more week!). I have been a Christian for a little over 11 years now. DH is 28. We have been together almost 6 years, married almost 4... and just recently started ttc. We were raised about 1 1/2 hours from each other, but didn't meet until we had both moved away. I was living 4 hours away at college, and he had just moved there for his first post-college job. We met and knew within months that we'd get married... he proposed a year later and we were married in May 2008. Initially, we always said we were on the 5 year plan and wanted to wait until we were married 5 years before having a baby....well thankfully God has other plans than us! We both have prayed about it and decided to get my IUD taken out this past November. Now, we know that it's completely a matter of God's timing, but that we are ready whenever He sees fit! (Being the planner and controller I am, I want it NOW NOW NOW... but slowly but surely, I'm realizing that this is something beyond my control and that God is in charge).
> 
> Currently, I'm on cd6 and should O while we are on our mini-vacation next week in Las Vegas! :happydance:

Hi and welcome! :wave: I'm Kim! Thanks for sharing your story with us. Looking forward to getting to know you better and seeing the wonderful things God has in store for you!


----------



## BRK06

Sarah- Lifting you up in prayer for your healing! I hope you feel better soon :hugs: Thank you for taking the time even while sick to offer encouragement!


Psalm 41:3
The LORD sustains them on their sickbed and restores them from their bed of illness.


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Sarah- Lifting you up in prayer for your healing! I hope you feel better soon :hugs: Thank you for taking the time even while sick to offer encouragement!
> 
> 
> Psalm 41:3
> The LORD sustains them on their sickbed and restores them from their bed of illness.

Hi Sweetie pie!

I'm doing much better today, thank you!

I hear the stomach flu is going around at work so that's probably what it was.


----------



## kelkel82

Hey ladies, just checking in and hope all are well. 
Welcome to Eissac2012! 
Praying for God's peace and hope to cover everyone in this group.


----------



## JessaLynn10

Hi ladies, just wanted to give a praise report......after months of trying & worrying bc of my HUGE family history every fertility issue you can think of, I GOT MY BFP!!!! :bfp: :happydance:

I'm still in utter shock, I can't even believe it! :cloud9: I still find myself recounting the lines, or making sure I don't just have double vision lol

This was my 1st month that I felt truly at peace with TTC & put all my worries (&there were a lot of them! lol) in God's hands. I know I don't post all the time but I read every post & this thread/all of you have really helped me keep my focus on God and remember that his timing is always perfect :flower:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

JessaLynn10 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to give a praise report......after months of trying & worrying bc of my HUGE family history every fertility issue you can think of, I GOT MY BFP!!!! :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I'm still in utter shock, I can't even believe it! :cloud9: I still find myself recounting the lines, or making sure I don't just have double vision lol
> 
> This was my 1st month that I felt truly at peace with TTC & put all my worries (&there were a lot of them! lol) in God's hands. I know I don't post all the time but I read every post & this thread/all of you have really helped me keep my focus on God and remember that his timing is always perfect :flower:
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Praise God!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee: I'm so happy for you!!! Congratulations and have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Godsjewel

JessaLynn10 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to give a praise report......after months of trying & worrying bc of my HUGE family history every fertility issue you can think of, I GOT MY BFP!!!! :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I'm still in utter shock, I can't even believe it! :cloud9: I still find myself recounting the lines, or making sure I don't just have double vision lol
> 
> This was my 1st month that I felt truly at peace with TTC & put all my worries (&there were a lot of them! lol) in God's hands. I know I don't post all the time but I read every post & this thread/all of you have really helped me keep my focus on God and remember that his timing is always perfect :flower:
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:
Thank you Jesus!!! Praise God, that is a testimony of waiting on God and trusting Him to deliver in the perfect time. 

I pray you have a wonderful pregnancy and please keep us updated along your journey.


----------



## Heather11

jessalynn10 said:


> hi ladies, just wanted to give a praise report......after months of trying & worrying bc of my huge family history every fertility issue you can think of, i got my bfp!!!! :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I'm still in utter shock, i can't even believe it! :cloud9: I still find myself recounting the lines, or making sure i don't just have double vision lol
> 
> this was my 1st month that i felt truly at peace with ttc & put all my worries (&there were a lot of them! Lol) in god's hands. I know i don't post all the time but i read every post & this thread/all of you have really helped me keep my focus on god and remember that his timing is always perfect :flower:
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heather11

Good evening and afternoon and maybe morning depending on where you all are!!!! haha I hope that everybody is having an amazing day!!!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Good evening and afternoon and maybe morning depending on where you all are!!!! haha I hope that everybody is having an amazing day!!!!!

Hi Hun! I was just thinking about you, haven't heard from you in awhile, you doing ok? :hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

hi girls how are you all? hope that you are all doing ok 

YAY Jessalyn congrats on the BFP it seems that when we stop trying is when things happen GOD has blessed you enjoy 

afm doin good i guess a little wierd feeling that i might not have o'd this month but trying to keep my hopes up and understand that it will happen in HIS time not mine, although it is hard to get that at times, hope that everyone is doing good hugs all around


----------



## BRK06

JessaLynn10 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to give a praise report......after months of trying & worrying bc of my HUGE family history every fertility issue you can think of, I GOT MY BFP!!!! :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I'm still in utter shock, I can't even believe it! :cloud9: I still find myself recounting the lines, or making sure I don't just have double vision lol
> 
> This was my 1st month that I felt truly at peace with TTC & put all my worries (&there were a lot of them! lol) in God's hands. I know I don't post all the time but I read every post & this thread/all of you have really helped me keep my focus on God and remember that his timing is always perfect :flower:
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Yay!! Praise God!! :yipee: :happydance: 
I'm so happy for you! Please keep us updated along your journey and I (we) will keep you and your :baby: in prayer!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you :D

1 Corinthians 15:57
But thanks be to God! He gives us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> Good evening and afternoon and maybe morning depending on where you all are!!!! haha I hope that everybody is having an amazing day!!!!!

Hi heather! How have you been??


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah- Lifting you up in prayer for your healing! I hope you feel better soon :hugs: Thank you for taking the time even while sick to offer encouragement!
> 
> 
> Psalm 41:3
> The LORD sustains them on their sickbed and restores them from their bed of illness.
> 
> Hi Sweetie pie!
> 
> I'm doing much better today, thank you!
> 
> I hear the stomach flu is going around at work so that's probably what it was.Click to expand...

You poor thing... Stomach bugs are awful :sick: I'm glad you're feeling better!


----------



## BRK06

Lucy529 said:


> hi girls how are you all? hope that you are all doing ok
> 
> YAY Jessalyn congrats on the BFP it seems that when we stop trying is when things happen GOD has blessed you enjoy
> 
> afm doin good i guess a little wierd feeling that i might not have o'd this month but trying to keep my hopes up and understand that it will happen in HIS time not mine, although it is hard to get that at times, hope that everyone is doing good hugs all around

Hi Lucy! You're absolutely right. Our God is not a drive-thru God, even if we wish He was sometimes! :haha:
I'm praying for you...keep that positive outlook! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Randomness of the Day! (Dun, Dun, Dunnnnn....)

Ok, I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post the actual video/ link here, so I'll just tell you how to get to it:

Go to YouTube, and type in "Lifehouse Everything skit" and then it should be the first one that comes up!

You may or may not have seen it, but I watch it every so often (usually when the song pops up on one of my playlists! :haha: ) and yes, I'll admit it... It makes me cry! Such a powerful reminder of God's love for us! 

So, if you get a spare moment, check it out! :)


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Randomness of the Day! (Dun, Dun, Dunnnnn....)
> 
> Ok, I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post the actual video/ link here, so I'll just tell you how to get to it:
> 
> Go to YouTube, and type in "Lifehouse Everything skit" and then it should be the first one that comes up!
> 
> You may or may not have seen it, but I watch it every so often (usually when the song pops up on one of my playlists! :haha: ) and yes, I'll admit it... It makes me cry! Such a powerful reminder of God's love for us!
> 
> So, if you get a spare moment, check it out! :)

Yeah, I've watched it before, gave me chills.


----------



## Godsjewel

Lucy529 said:


> hi girls how are you all? hope that you are all doing ok
> 
> YAY Jessalyn congrats on the BFP it seems that when we stop trying is when things happen GOD has blessed you enjoy
> 
> afm doin good i guess a little wierd feeling that i might not have o'd this month but trying to keep my hopes up and understand that it will happen in HIS time not mine, although it is hard to get that at times, hope that everyone is doing good hugs all around

Hugs to you too sweetheart! Glad to hear from you, was wondering where you were :shrug:


----------



## Lucy529

thanks Sarah i have been lurking around some and been super busy at work we have a big weekend ahead so we have been prepared for a full motel X Games weekend here is crazy so been up to my neck with phone calls and reservations which is a good thing, but i have kept you all in my mind and prayers 

how have you been?


----------



## Godsjewel

Lucy529 said:


> thanks Sarah i have been lurking around some and been super busy at work we have a big weekend ahead so we have been prepared for a full motel X Games weekend here is crazy so been up to my neck with phone calls and reservations which is a good thing, but i have kept you all in my mind and prayers
> 
> how have you been?

I'm doing good, just here in the tww relaxing and taking it easy :haha:

Do you do any skiing or snowboarding? I tried both once and I'm sure if I had more practice I would enjoy it more. I mainly ate snow the whole time...lol
I'm definitely a fan of going down the hill on a saucer at the kiddy snow park :thumbup:

Being busy isn't such a bad thing, will help get your mind off ttc :winkwink:


----------



## Godsjewel

Welcome :hugs:

If you just happened to stumble across this thread, I just want you to know how much God loves you and cares enough about you to send all these wonderful women on here to encourage and share their lives with you. We hope you allow us to get to know you better and become a part of your journey. God has a purpose and plan for your life and we are excited to see it come to pass.

I promise, there won't be a day that goes by that you won't feel love and support from us. 

Won't you join us? :flower:


----------



## Lucy529

Godsjewel said:


> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> thanks Sarah i have been lurking around some and been super busy at work we have a big weekend ahead so we have been prepared for a full motel X Games weekend here is crazy so been up to my neck with phone calls and reservations which is a good thing, but i have kept you all in my mind and prayers
> 
> how have you been?
> 
> I'm doing good, just here in the tww relaxing and taking it easy :haha:
> 
> Do you do any skiing or snowboarding? I tried both once and I'm sure if I had more practice I would enjoy it more. I mainly ate snow the whole time...lol
> I'm definitely a fan of going down the hill on a saucer at the kiddy snow park :thumbup:
> 
> Being busy isn't such a bad thing, will help get your mind off ttc :winkwink:Click to expand...

Relaxing sounds good wish that i could relax too but it seems that although am busy am constantly thinking about ttc, there are moments when i don't hear people come in until they are ringing that darn bell lol 

am terrified of heights so i don't see myself coming down the mountain any time soon lol, my boss gets discounted lift tickets and has offered them to me and my old landlord owns the skii and bike repair shop and offered to lend me the skiis free but i havent taken either of them up on it. Unfortunately there has been some deaths in the mountains of people that knew how to skii so that has given me more fear but i would like to try it one day, i mean i can't live in skii country and never skii, might have to stick to the kids section for awhile but that's ok 

i hope that this will be your month keep relaxing am sure that that helps alot pass me some relaxing vives too lol


----------



## kelkel82

JessaLynn10 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to give a praise report......after months of trying & worrying bc of my HUGE family history every fertility issue you can think of, I GOT MY BFP!!!! :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I'm still in utter shock, I can't even believe it! :cloud9: I still find myself recounting the lines, or making sure I don't just have double vision lol
> 
> This was my 1st month that I felt truly at peace with TTC & put all my worries (&there were a lot of them! lol) in God's hands. I know I don't post all the time but I read every post & this thread/all of you have really helped me keep my focus on God and remember that his timing is always perfect :flower:


Yay! Awesome news and an awesome reminder to trust God!


----------



## eissac2012

JessaLynn10 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to give a praise report......after months of trying & worrying bc of my HUGE family history every fertility issue you can think of, I GOT MY BFP!!!! :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I'm still in utter shock, I can't even believe it! :cloud9: I still find myself recounting the lines, or making sure I don't just have double vision lol
> 
> This was my 1st month that I felt truly at peace with TTC & put all my worries (&there were a lot of them! lol) in God's hands. I know I don't post all the time but I read every post & this thread/all of you have really helped me keep my focus on God and remember that his timing is always perfect :flower:
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Congratulations!!!! Prayers for a healthy 9months!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Lucy529 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> thanks Sarah i have been lurking around some and been super busy at work we have a big weekend ahead so we have been prepared for a full motel X Games weekend here is crazy so been up to my neck with phone calls and reservations which is a good thing, but i have kept you all in my mind and prayers
> 
> how have you been?
> 
> I'm doing good, just here in the tww relaxing and taking it easy :haha:
> 
> Do you do any skiing or snowboarding? I tried both once and I'm sure if I had more practice I would enjoy it more. I mainly ate snow the whole time...lol
> I'm definitely a fan of going down the hill on a saucer at the kiddy snow park :thumbup:
> 
> Being busy isn't such a bad thing, will help get your mind off ttc :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Relaxing sounds good wish that i could relax too but it seems that although am busy am constantly thinking about ttc, there are moments when i don't hear people come in until they are ringing that darn bell lol
> 
> am terrified of heights so i don't see myself coming down the mountain any time soon lol, my boss gets discounted lift tickets and has offered them to me and my old landlord owns the skii and bike repair shop and offered to lend me the skiis free but i havent taken either of them up on it. Unfortunately there has been some deaths in the mountains of people that knew how to skii so that has given me more fear but i would like to try it one day, i mean i can't live in skii country and never skii, might have to stick to the kids section for awhile but that's ok
> 
> i hope that this will be your month keep relaxing am sure that that helps alot pass me some relaxing vives too lolClick to expand...

Every time that bell rings, start praising the Lord and let it be a reminder that God is in control and He has your best interest at heart. 

"Peace, peace, wonderful peace, flowing down from the Father above, sweep over my spirit forever I pray, in fathomless billows of love."

Those words are from a song we used to sing at church, I pray Gods peace will sweep over you and your home right now.


----------



## mrshay

Please pray for me ladies. I'm new to this thread. My husband and I have been wanting a baby since 2009 and had no result up until yesterday but now it's seeming from what I've read it may be an evap line. So devastated, want this so much. Getting docs results today, please if you have a moment pray for the miracle we have been, and know many of you, have been longing for for so long. Thank you. Sorry to have just dropped in on your thread hope it's ok for me to ask for this x


----------



## BRK06

mrshay said:


> Please pray for me ladies. I'm new to this thread. My husband and I have been wanting a baby since 2009 and had no result up until yesterday but now it's seeming from what I've read it may be an evap line. So devastated, want this so much. Getting docs results today, please if you have a moment pray for the miracle we have been, and know many of you, have been longing for for so long. Thank you. Sorry to have just dropped in on your thread hope it's ok for me to ask for this x

Hi Hun! Welcome to our family! I'm Kim and of course I will pray for you! Just put your trust in God, and remember that you aren't out until AF shows :hugs: Please let us know what you find out!!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

I went to bible study at my dad's church last night. It was a "special" bible study called At My Table. There were 40 tables set up in the fellowship hall and a deacon and/or deaconess at each table. They facilitated a discussion with the people at their tables about the church theme for the year, Evangelism, Empowerment, and Exemplifying Love. It was wonderful. As we talked at the table, I thought of you all with a thankful heart because this thread truly accomplishes their theme! I will pray at our set time, but I'm praying right now that God would touch you all with whatever you need - peace, love, understanding, healing, ovulation, implantation, a bfp!!!! God bless you all today!


----------



## Godsjewel

mrshay said:


> Please pray for me ladies. I'm new to this thread. My husband and I have been wanting a baby since 2009 and had no result up until yesterday but now it's seeming from what I've read it may be an evap line. So devastated, want this so much. Getting docs results today, please if you have a moment pray for the miracle we have been, and know many of you, have been longing for for so long. Thank you. Sorry to have just dropped in on your thread hope it's ok for me to ask for this x

Hi Sweetie! I'm glad you were led to this thread and it would be an honor to bring you up before the Lord.

I pray peace and comfort to you during this wait [-o&lt;

Please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Dear God,

I can no longer do this on my own...please take my hand and lead me....

thank you Amen!

hope you ladies are well.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> I went to bible study at my dad's church last night. It was a "special" bible study called At My Table. There were 40 tables set up in the fellowship hall and a deacon and/or deaconess at each table. They facilitated a discussion with the people at their tables about the church theme for the year, Evangelism, Empowerment, and Exemplifying Love. It was wonderful. As we talked at the table, I thought of you all with a thankful heart because this thread truly accomplishes their theme! I will pray at our set time, but I'm praying right now that God would touch you all with whatever you need - peace, love, understanding, healing, ovulation, implantation, a bfp!!!! God bless you all today!

Wow! That's awesome :thumbup:
You are such a blessing to me Rosaria :hugs:

I'm so glad I stumbled across BnB and decided to start this thread, God knew ahead of time that we would all need each other to encourage and lift up during this jorney of our lives. I'm so thankful that He is using each and every one of us from all different parts of the world to come together to have this experience.

BTW...I'll go ahead and get an order of one BFP please :haha:

Thanks for taking the time out of your vacation to post :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

MummyWant2be said:


> Dear God,
> 
> I can no longer do this on my own...please take my hand and lead me....
> 
> thank you Amen!
> 
> hope you ladies are well.

Hi precious!

Yes Lord, you see the need and want in my sister's life, show her your ways and where you would have her go, bring her unspeakable peace and let others see you through her. AMEN! [-o&lt;

It's nice to hear from you, have a blessed day:flower:


----------



## MummyWant2be

thnx hun... we really have to learn to lean on him - he knows what's best..

enjoy you day too :)


----------



## Godsjewel

Good morning and happy Thursday :flower:

I felt led to share this story with you.

Months ago I was having a pity party, you know the one why me?, what did I do wrong?, why does that unwed teenager get to have a baby and I dont?, I emailed a wonderful, God fearing woman that is like a spiritual mother to me and this is what she wrote back. 

Three very important things you said and done. 1. you, are conscious that it is not what you have ever done or not done, that prevents your desire to be fulfilled. 2. You have surrendered your desire to God and have been willing to allow God to remove that desire, in spite of how badly you want it. His plans and purposes have been greater in your heart than that of your own. 3. You have declared that your God WILL NOT FAIL YOU. And Sarah He won't. Your desire, God has not removed, he has allowed you to keep it. Nothing is hindering you from conceiving a child, except for perfect timing, and that is sure to come. Your desire to conceive is not void or empty of substance, for FAITH is the SUBSTANCE of things hoped for and the EVIDENCE of thing not yet seen. Cast not away your confidence which carries a great recompense of reward, don't cast it out, in spite of the yrs. you have waited. 

(Before you read this next part, let me fill you in on her situation. She is married to a wonderful man, Bob, and has a son named RJ. Around 10 years ago Bob was on his jobsite and had fallen off a high platform and is now paralyzed from the waist down. He gets around on a wheelchair, and if you have ever met Bob, you would see the joy of the Lord shining through. You would never guess that he goes through the emotional states we go through such as, anger, disappointment, discouragement and loss of faith and hope. He is truly a blessing and an example of what God would want us to be like during our tough times.)

Let me share a story of a man who's testimony I hold on too, when I feel like the yrs. of waiting for the promise of Bob walking again are running me thin. When he had his accident, a friend of mine called the TBN prayer line, and she began to tell this man about my husband and to please pray for a miracle. The man after she was done talking said to her, Maam, let me share with you that I too was once in a wheelchair. The doctors told me that I would never walk again and to abandon any thoughts of it ever being possible. For FOURTY YRS. I was in a wheelchair unable to walk. FOURTY YRS, I waited; no they were not easy yrs. many filled with tears but I never threw away my confidence. After forty yrs. I received my miracle and no longer am I in a wheelchair. I stop to think Sarah, what if on the last minute, right before the fortieth yr. he threw away his confidence, his trust and believe and thought to himself, it's going to be forty yrs. soon, what am I doing, I need to just forget this desire to walk, if it hasn't happened yet, it must not be Gods will. Would he have ever seen his miracle, would he have received his reward his desire? For forty yrs. God did not remove his desire to walk. Forty yrs. he held on to his faith, his trust, that his God would not fail him. So when it begins to get hard just grip your faith harder, grip your desire and your hope in the Lord harder. It's all just timing. Love you Sarah.

What an amazing God we serve! The man that answered the phone and shared his testimony will never know how many lives he will have touched through his story. Well, If it takes forty years, I will really be like Sarah in the biblelol!

I pray that story stirs up greater faith in you! 

Have a wonderful day:flower:


----------



## mrshay

Thanks you ladies for your prayers. My doctor called today to tell me that my results are negative, he was certain they would be positive because of the clear, although faint, positive pregnancy test. He was kinder than any other doctor I have ever spoken with and he gave me hope for the future that there is help out there that can help my husband and I.
Devastation is knocking at my door but I'm trying to look f


----------



## mrshay

Forward and not back, for I know the plans my God has for me, ones to prosper me. I know He knows the deep desires I have in my heart and the one that has egan to flourish so deeply in my husbands. The not knowing when is the hardest part of all this and over the past few years we have had our prophecies that God will give us a child but sometimes my human nature holds on so tighly that I find it hard to give to God. Although I know His are the best I find it hard not to fight my own battles, when I should give them to God.
Next month, February, we will try Clomid. I have been referred to a fantastic fertility specialist and pray to God he leads the situation. I was on Metformin but I felt so strongly that God told me to come off as once again it was my strength leading the situation not His. I believe He is telling us to try the Clomid as I don't feel anything other that a bright shining light over the situation when I picture it in my mind - although from what I've heard it could be a bright shining light of insanity based on the 'women on Clomid' stories I have heard!
Nonetheless, this is our next step. I pray that you find the time to pray for this when you pray for your own situations and I pray that God will hear our cries like Hannnah and give us the child we all so desperately seek so that our God may e glorified through our testimonies as there will always be more women who need to hear of the power of God in their wombs after we have bared our children. Thank you or letting me be a part of this group and for letting me bring my prayers to the altar with you all. It is much appreciated and I will continue I believe that this is all in His hands.
Much love x


----------



## Scottky

I'm needing you ladies help this morning, I need some prayer. My husband may be having to go out of state for work for the entire month of February, very frustrating since I just finally got my body back to working, I'm asking that you all please pray that one of his team members will volunteer to go so that he won't have to. I know prayer is powerful and that's why I'm asking you all, my online Christian friends to please pray for this for me.


----------



## Godsjewel

mrshay said:


> Forward and not back, for I know the plans my God has for me, ones to prosper me. I know He knows the deep desires I have in my heart and the one that has egan to flourish so deeply in my husbands. The not knowing when is the hardest part of all this and over the past few years we have had our prophecies that God will give us a child but sometimes my human nature holds on so tighly that I find it hard to give to God. Although I know His are the best I find it hard not to fight my own battles, when I should give them to God.
> Next month, February, we will try Clomid. I have been referred to a fantastic fertility specialist and pray to God he leads the situation. I was on Metformin but I felt so strongly that God told me to come off as once again it was my strength leading the situation not His. I believe He is telling us to try the Clomid as I don't feel anything other that a bright shining light over the situation when I picture it in my mind - although from what I've heard it could be a bright shining light of insanity based on the 'women on Clomid' stories I have heard!
> Nonetheless, this is our next step. I pray that you find the time to pray for this when you pray for your own situations and I pray that God will hear our cries like Hannnah and give us the child we all so desperately seek so that our God may e glorified through our testimonies as there will always be more women who need to hear of the power of God in their wombs after we have bared our children. Thank you or letting me be a part of this group and for letting me bring my prayers to the altar with you all. It is much appreciated and I will continue I believe that this is all in His hands.
> Much love x

Amen sister, good things are in store for each and every one of us. Not sure if you know, but we have set aside a time of prayer every day to pray for the ladies who are ttc and have already received their BFP. Feel free to take a couple of minutes out of your day and join us in prayer where ever your at. We pray at 4pm PST, not sure where you're located or your time zone, but I'm sure you can google it :thumbup:

I have an alarm reminder set up on my phone for that time, then I bow my head where ever I'm at and pray.

God bless you sis and I look forward to getting to know you better.:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Scottky said:


> I'm needing you ladies help this morning, I need some prayer. My husband may be having to go out of state for work for the entire month of February, very frustrating since I just finally got my body back to working, I'm asking that you all please pray that one of his team members will volunteer to go so that he won't have to. I know prayer is powerful and that's why I'm asking you all, my online Christian friends to please pray for this for me.

I will definitely pray God's will to be done in this situation.

Do your best to relax and trust God with whatever the outcome may be. He sees the whole picture and knows what's best for you and hubby.

:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

I see you're peaking in on this thread! Join us:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

I just found this out yesterday...

https://i.imgur.com/SLGjw.jpg


If you scroll down to the bottom of the thread under the quick reply box, you will see who is currently viewing the thread. I thought that was pretty cool:thumbup:

Anybody know any other cools things about this site?


----------



## Godsjewel

I see you!!! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> I see you!!! :hugs:

Hee hee... I guess my ninja function was off... :ninja: Just kidding!

Good morning Sarah! I see you too! :D

How are you ladies this morning?


----------



## BRK06

Grab thy cup o' joe, sweet Sisters! :coffee: ...my book for the day! :haha: 


"And they said unto him (Abraham), Where is Sarah thy wife?' And he said, Behold, in the tent.' And he said, I will certainly return unto thee according to the time of life; and, lo, Sarah thy wife shall have a son. And Sarah heard it in the tent door, which was behind him. Now Abraham and Sarah well old and well stricken in age; and it ceased to be with Sarah after the manner of women. Therefore Sarah laughed within herself, saying, After I am waxed old shall I have pleasure, my lord being old also?"
Genesis 18: 9-12
King James Version



EXPLORATION 

"Sarai: Something to Laugh About." 

"Where there is laughter there is always more health than sickness."
Phyllis Bottome


Do I allow the healing of laughter to fill my life?



"Laughter" - To express joy and mirth with the mouth wide open in a smile. A cause or subject for merriment.




"A good laugh is as good as a prayer sometimes."
L.M. Montgomery



INSPIRATION



"A merry heart doeth good like a medicine: but a broken spirit drieth the bones."
Proverbs 17: 22
K.J.V.



Supper had been served. The dishes cleaned and put away. The men-folk were out under the trees talking and Sarah had returned to her tent for her evening routine. However, she was a curious girl. She wondered, "What are those men talking about?" So she placed herself in a position to hear what was being said. And boy, oh boy, was she in for the surprise of her life. For the Lord, Himself, informed Abraham that a baby was on its way and the parents were two old folks -- Abraham and Sarah!


If I had been in Sarah's position, I wouldn't have laughed as the Bible states, "inside herself," I would have laughed out loud. In fact, I think I would have laughed until I cried.



Has this ever happened to you? You start laughing so hard tears begin to pour down your cheeks. My sister and I are notorious for getting ourselves into states of convulsive laughter when we are together. More than once, our husbands have looked at us and asked, "What's so funny?" Wrong question! That just makes us laugh all the harder. I know from personal experience, unabashed laughter can cleanse your soul.



Having been in Sarah's position myself and being childless and sometimes having thoughtless comments hit a painful cord in my heart, I can only imagine if God walked into our home today and told Jim we were going to have a baby, the first words out of Jim's mouth would be, "It's not possible!"



And Sarah, listening inside the tent, "laughed inside herself" when she heard she was going to have a baby. Georgiana King wrote that, "The heart that laughs must ache," and in the case of Sarah, I believe this to be true. Remember, Hagar had already had a son by this point in time. And Sarah, poor childless Sarah, had to watch other people's joy instead of experiencing her own. Year after year, Sarah had asked for the promised son to cradle in her empty arms. But no baby came. As time passed, Sarah's body changed. The Bible, in a very discreet manner, tells us that Sarah had entered menopause. Her child-bearing years were in the past. Her body had told her so. Now this - a positive pregnancy test in old age. It was a shock too great for Sarah to bear and rather than burst into tears she laughed at the incongruity of life. Things like this just didn't happen.



All of a sudden the conversation outside the tent changed. "And the Lord said unto Abraham, Wherefore did Sarah laugh, saying, Shall I of a surety bear a child, which am old? Is there any thing too hard for the Lord? At the time appointed I will return unto thee, according to the time of life, and Sarah shall have a son.' Then Sarah denied, saying, I laughed not;' for she was afraid. And He said, Nay; but thou didst laugh.'" (Genesis 18: 13-15 K.J.V.).



Now here are the two critical lessons I learned from this interaction and from Sarah's experience:



Lesson 1: God understands and accepts our honest expression of emotion. From the beginning of the Bible, to the end, we find one story after another of real people with real problems expressing real emotions. Moses threw down the tablets of the Ten Commandments in anger when he came down from the presence of God only to find his own brother Aaron leading the children of Israel in a pagan dance around a calf of gold. Jeremiah was called a "weeping prophet" he shed so many tears over wayward Israel. David, the shepherd boy turned king, asked God to take revenge on his enemies and turn them into "dung of the earth." A rather strong and violent request. Even Jesus, Himself, wept at the death of a friend; cried out to His Father in agony in the garden of Gethsemane; and drove money changers out of His Father's house. Let me assure you, God can handle our emotional outbursts, be they happy or sad. In fact, it's our honest response He longs for. There are times when I personally feel the only person in the universe capable of handling my emotions is my Heavenly Father. Sometimes we don't want or need to burden other human beings with our pain or depression or discouragement. We don't want to load others down with our cares. They have enough of their own. But on the flipside of the coin, sometimes our laughter and joy is just as difficult for others to handle because they may not feel like celebrating. Thankfully, my Father in heaven can handle all my expressions anytime, anywhere, any day. That's why He invites us to "share everything" with Him.



Lesson 2: The Lord, Himself said to Abraham, "Is anything too hard for God?" (Genesis 18: 14). In other words, "Abraham, can you think or come up with any little or big thing that I can't do?" The answer was and is: "No!"



Is it too hard for God to repair your broken family? "No!" Is it too hard for God to give you healing? "No!" Is it too hard for God to forgive your past? "No!" And is it too hard for God to give you the child you long for, even if your name isn't Sarah? The answer is emphatically, "No!" 

I advise all of us, as daughters and sons of the Almighty God to place these words in our minds with super-glue: "Nothing is too hard for God." These are not your pastor's words or your parent's words or a Bible scholar's words. They aren't my words put down on paper to give you false hope and some pie-in-the-sky promise. Tucked away in the book of Genesis, straight from the lips of our God, "Is anything too hard for God?" NO! NO! NO!

I encourage you today to look to heaven and laugh with joy knowing, that with total confidence, you can put your trust in God who never is baffled by our trials or our emotions, a God who can handle everything we face because with Him, nothing is impossible.



"There is a living God;

He has spoken in the Bible.

He means what He says and

will do all He has promised."
Hudson Taylor




AFFIRMATION 

Prayer 


"O One Who Laughs

at the incongruity

of life

and human nature,

name us not Mara,

which means Bitterness,

but name every one of us

Laughter, 

for we laugh

at the incongruity

of our frail, fallible, gullible selves.

formed in the image of You.

Laugh us to light-hearted life

in the Spirit

so that we are able to face

and endure

times of sacrifice

and doubt.

Sustain us in the tradition

which our matriarchs have established.

May we live by their vision

and move with their strength,

now and forever.
Amen."

Miriam Therese Winter



Your friend,
Dorothy Valcarcel, Author


----------



## BRK06

Scottky said:


> I'm needing you ladies help this morning, I need some prayer. My husband may be having to go out of state for work for the entire month of February, very frustrating since I just finally got my body back to working, I'm asking that you all please pray that one of his team members will volunteer to go so that he won't have to. I know prayer is powerful and that's why I'm asking you all, my online Christian friends to please pray for this for me.

Oh no! I hope he gets to stay close to home... Praying for you Sis! :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I see you!!! :hugs:
> 
> Hee hee... I guess my ninja function was off... :ninja: Just kidding!
> 
> Good morning Sarah! I see you too! :D
> 
> How are you ladies this morning?Click to expand...

You can't hide from me..bwahahaha!!!:haha:

Doing wonderful this lovely Thursday morning! What are you doing up so early? It's a nice surprise to see your posts.


----------



## BRK06

MummyWant2be said:


> Dear God,
> 
> I can no longer do this on my own...please take my hand and lead me....
> 
> thank you Amen!
> 
> hope you ladies are well.


Amen Sis! That is one of the hardest prayers to pray sometimes, but can be the most comforting and uplifting when we just give it all to Him! :thumbup:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I see you!!! :hugs:
> 
> Hee hee... I guess my ninja function was off... :ninja: Just kidding!
> 
> Good morning Sarah! I see you too! :D
> 
> How are you ladies this morning?Click to expand...
> 
> You can't hide from me..bwahahaha!!!:haha:
> 
> Doing wonderful this lovely Thursday morning! What are you doing up so early? It's a nice surprise to see your posts.Click to expand...

I know... it is early! Dearest hubs had ACLS class this morning, so I got up to make coffee and send him off! He was a little worried about doing well, but he's a pretty smart cookie and I know he's going to be fine :)

What are you up to today? (besides playing peek-a-boo? :winkwink: )


----------



## prayingfor1

Godsjewel said:


> Welcome :hugs:
> 
> If you just happened to stumble across this thread, I just want you to know how much God loves you and cares enough about you to send all these wonderful women on here to encourage and share their lives with you. We hope you allow us to get to know you better and become a part of your journey. God has a purpose and plan for your life and we are excited to see it come to pass.
> 
> I promise, there won't be a day that goes by that you won't feel love and support from us.
> 
> Won't you join us? :flower:


Thanks for the welcome, Godsjewel! I've been reading this thread, but haven't been posting. Just to share a bit about myself, my hubbie and I have been TTC for over 2 1/2 years. All of my levels and tests have come back "normal" (or right on the borderline), and I went to a fertility specialist for several months 2 years ago (my doctor recommended it after only a few months being that I was over 30 and anxious to get pregnant). It turned out to be more stressful than helpful going to the fertility doctor! It was more like a cattle call and not very personal at all. We tried clomid and did 4 IUIs and were unsuccessful. 

I stopped going to doctors and tried "western" herbs on my own based on what I read online (red raspberry, vitex, etc). I started to go nuts with that and before I knew it I was taking 5 or 6 different herbs/vitamins several times a day! I decided to take a break from everything, including charting, for a few months. Then I read about acupuncture and how much that has helped some ladies. I was a bit hesitant, but decided to give it a try (what do I have to lose at this point?! lol!). I've been going once a week since last May, and it has really helped me to ovulate "on time" (used to ovulate around day 19-22 and only had a 9-10 day luteal phase) and has helped me to better understand my cycle. 

Even longer story a bit shorter (sorry this is so long!), I've had spotting post ovulation for the past 12+ years (no one can figure out why - progesterone is fine, no polyps or cysts...nothing) and always assumed this was the reason I wasn't getting pregnant. I even thought long before I ever tried getting pregnant (when the spotting started all those years ago) that I would have a difficult time. My acupuncturist has been sort of telling me that it's not that, but about 2 weeks ago she finally put it in plain language...she said, "The spotting has nothing to do with getting pregnant. The goal here is to get pregnant, not stop the spotting." It was like an epiphany! Something finally just clicked in my head and I felt like kicking myself! _ I'M _the only one that has said I can't get pregnant. _I'M_ the only one that's had doubts and assumed it was never possible...it was all _ME_ this whole time! Ever since that epiphany, I've been genuinely excited about getting pregnant, and I can actually picture myself pregnant and with a baby (never really had that before)! When I was at my session yesterday, she felt my pulse and said my energy was good (normally it was low). I know it's because of this complete change in my thought process! Thanks be to God for that! 

I've always known it's all in God's hands and I need to just trust Him (which, as you all probably know, can be difficult when you're dealing with this disappointment and crazy emotions), but now I am just so excited about it and do fully trust Him. It's an incredible feeling, and I hope you all feel that, too! 

Sorry again that this is so long! Praying we all get our BFPs soon!


----------



## BRK06

mrshay said:


> Thanks you ladies for your prayers. My doctor called today to tell me that my results are negative, he was certain they would be positive because of the clear, although faint, positive pregnancy test. He was kinder than any other doctor I have ever spoken with and he gave me hope for the future that there is help out there that can help my husband and I.
> Devastation is knocking at my door but I'm trying to look f

I'm sorry to hear about your test, but I will be praying for you and looking forward to your praise report (BFP!!) after this cycle of Clomid! Hang in there Hun! 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

prayingfor1 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Welcome :hugs:
> 
> If you just happened to stumble across this thread, I just want you to know how much God loves you and cares enough about you to send all these wonderful women on here to encourage and share their lives with you. We hope you allow us to get to know you better and become a part of your journey. God has a purpose and plan for your life and we are excited to see it come to pass.
> 
> I promise, there won't be a day that goes by that you won't feel love and support from us.
> 
> Won't you join us? :flower:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, Godsjewel! I've been reading this thread, but haven't been posting. Just to share a bit about myself, my hubbie and I have been TTC for over 2 1/2 years. All of my levels and tests have come back "normal" (or right on the borderline), and I went to a fertility specialist for several months 2 years ago (my doctor recommended it after only a few months being that I was over 30 and anxious to get pregnant). It turned out to be more stressful than helpful going to the fertility doctor! It was more like a cattle call and not very personal at all. We tried clomid and did 4 IUIs and were unsuccessful.
> 
> I stopped going to doctors and tried "western" herbs on my own based on what I read online (red raspberry, vitex, etc). I started to go nuts with that and before I knew it I was taking 5 or 6 different herbs/vitamins several times a day! I decided to take a break from everything, including charting, for a few months. Then I read about acupuncture and how much that has helped some ladies. I was a bit hesitant, but decided to give it a try (what do I have to lose at this point?! lol!). I've been going once a week since last May, and it has really helped me to ovulate "on time" (used to ovulate around day 19-22 and only had a 9-10 day luteal phase) and has helped me to better understand my cycle.
> 
> Even longer story a bit shorter (sorry this is so long!), I've had spotting post ovulation for the past 12+ years (no one can figure out why - progesterone is fine, no polyps or cysts...nothing) and always assumed this was the reason I wasn't getting pregnant. I even thought long before I ever tried getting pregnant (when the spotting started all those years ago) that I would have a difficult time. My acupuncturist has been sort of telling me that it's not that, but about 2 weeks ago she finally put it in plain language...she said, "The spotting has nothing to do with getting pregnant. The goal here is to get pregnant, not stop the spotting." It was like an epiphany! Something finally just clicked in my head and I felt like kicking myself! _ I'M _the only one that has said I can't get pregnant. _I'M_ the only one that's had doubts and assumed it was never possible...it was all _ME_ this whole time! Ever since that epiphany, I've been genuinely excited about getting pregnant, and I can actually picture myself pregnant and with a baby (never really had that before)! When I was at my session yesterday, she felt my pulse and said my energy was good (normally it was low). I know it's because of this complete change in my thought process! Thanks be to God for that!
> 
> I've always known it's all in God's hands and I need to just trust Him (which, as you all probably know, can be difficult when you're dealing with this disappointment and crazy emotions), but now I am just so excited about it and do fully trust Him. It's an incredible feeling, and I hope you all feel that, too!
> 
> Sorry again that this is so long! Praying we all get our BFPs soon!Click to expand...

Amen! It really feels like a huge weight being lifted off when we give it all to him, doesn't it? I've heard several ladies mention acupuncture, and it looks like it's been a positive experience for you. Thank you for sharing! I'm excited for you, and looking forward to hearing your good news soon!


----------



## Godsjewel

prayingfor1 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Welcome :hugs:
> 
> If you just happened to stumble across this thread, I just want you to know how much God loves you and cares enough about you to send all these wonderful women on here to encourage and share their lives with you. We hope you allow us to get to know you better and become a part of your journey. God has a purpose and plan for your life and we are excited to see it come to pass.
> 
> I promise, there won't be a day that goes by that you won't feel love and support from us.
> 
> Won't you join us? :flower:
> 
> 
> I've always known it's all in God's hands and I need to just trust Him (which, as you all probably know, can be difficult when you're dealing with this disappointment and crazy emotions), but now I am just so excited about it and do fully trust Him. It's an incredible feeling, and I hope you all feel that, too!
> 
> Sorry again that this is so long! Praying we all get our BFPs soon!Click to expand...

Yay!!! I'm so excited that you took the step and decided to post :happydance:

We don't mind long stories at all. I'm so happy that you have come to the place of giving it all to Him and having complete trust. It feels so good knowing He is in control. One day you are going to look back at this time and be able to share your testimony with someone else. God is good and He will never leave us or forsake us.

Looking forward to sharing this journey with you :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

I just wanted to say that I'm so very thankful for this new family of sisters that God has brought into my life! I feel very blessed! I'm always encouraged and uplifted reading your posts each day... you girls are the greatest! :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> I just wanted to say that I'm so very thankful for this new family of sisters that God has brought into my life! I feel very blessed! I'm always encouraged and uplifted reading your posts each day... you girls are the greatest! :hugs:

I couldn't agree with you more :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I see you!!! :hugs:
> 
> Hee hee... I guess my ninja function was off... :ninja: Just kidding!
> 
> Good morning Sarah! I see you too! :D
> 
> How are you ladies this morning?Click to expand...
> 
> You can't hide from me..bwahahaha!!!:haha:
> 
> Doing wonderful this lovely Thursday morning! What are you doing up so early? It's a nice surprise to see your posts.Click to expand...
> 
> I know... it is early! Dearest hubs had ACLS class this morning, so I got up to make coffee and send him off! He was a little worried about doing well, but he's a pretty smart cookie and I know he's going to be fine :)
> 
> What are you up to today? (besides playing peek-a-boo? :winkwink: )Click to expand...

So you didn't find a peek-a-boo smilie? We need to have a list of smilies we want incorporated into the list...so far we need a drooling and peek-a-boo smilie :haha:

Just work and working out today. Hubby stopped by to pick me up for lunch, had a chicken salad sandwich on a jack cheese bagel, it was delicious (drooling smilie) Not the healthiest choice, but all I had so far today was oatmeal. At least I started my day off right, doesn't that count???

What does ACLS stand for? I'm sure he is a smart cookie, he married you :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

I keep hearing this song on KLove today...

You must
You must think I'm strong
To give me what I'm going through
Well, forgive me
Forgive me if I'm wrong
But this looks like more than I can do
On my own

I know I'm not strong enough to be
Everything that I'm supposed to be
I give up
I'm not strong enough
Hands of mercy won't you cover me
Lord right now I'm asking you to be
Strong enough, strong enough
For both of us

Well maybe
Maybe that's the point
To reach the point of giving up
Cause when I'm finally
Finally at rock bottom
That's when I start looking up
And reaching out

I know I'm not strong enough to be
Everything that I'm supposed to be
I give up
I'm not strong enough
Hands of mercy won't you cover me
Lord right now I'm asking you to be
Strong enough, strong enough

Cause I'm broken down to nothing
But I'm still holding on to one thing
You are God and you are strong when
I am weak

I can do all things through Christ who 
Gives me strength
And i don't have to be strong enough (2x)

I know I'm not strong enough to be 
Everything that I'm supposed to be
I give up
I'm not strong enough
Hands of mercy won't you cover me
Lord right now I'm asking you to be 
Strong enough, strong enough


----------



## Scottky

Thank you ladies do much for praying for me, hubby got an email a little bit ago that said a lady on his team volunteered to go, so as of right now I will have him home :) please know that I am so very thankful to have you ladies here for support! I had a mini emotional breakdown this morning (my poor hubby!!) I continue to pray for you all every day! 

On a side note, our children's Wednesday night program saw five young boys accept Christ as their Saviour last night, what a joyous night it was!! Three of them had been struggling with understanding for a while, and it was great to see their eyes opened last night!! I think back to that Sunday morning when I was saved and just think of how wonderful of an occasion it was!!


----------



## BRK06

Scottky said:


> Thank you ladies do much for praying for me, hubby got an email a little bit ago that said a lady on his team volunteered to go, so as of right now I will have him home :) please know that I am so very thankful to have you ladies here for support! I had a mini emotional breakdown this morning (my poor hubby!!) I continue to pray for you all every day!
> 
> On a side note, our children's Wednesday night program saw five young boys accept Christ as their Saviour last night, what a joyous night it was!! Three of them had been struggling with understanding for a while, and it was great to see their eyes opened last night!! I think back to that Sunday morning when I was saved and just think of how wonderful of an occasion it was!!

:happydance::happydance:

Praise Jesus! That is awesome, on both counts!!! Thanks for sharing :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Scottky said:


> Thank you ladies do much for praying for me, hubby got an email a little bit ago that said a lady on his team volunteered to go, so as of right now I will have him home :) please know that I am so very thankful to have you ladies here for support! I had a mini emotional breakdown this morning (my poor hubby!!) I continue to pray for you all every day!
> 
> On a side note, our children's Wednesday night program saw five young boys accept Christ as their Saviour last night, what a joyous night it was!! Three of them had been struggling with understanding for a while, and it was great to see their eyes opened last night!! I think back to that Sunday morning when I was saved and just think of how wonderful of an occasion it was!!

Hallelujah!!:wohoo:
That is wonderful news. I will be sure to keep those boys and their families in my prayers.

I'm so glad your hubby will be home, what a nice lady to volunteer.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I see you!!! :hugs:
> 
> Hee hee... I guess my ninja function was off... :ninja: Just kidding!
> 
> Good morning Sarah! I see you too! :D
> 
> How are you ladies this morning?Click to expand...
> 
> You can't hide from me..bwahahaha!!!:haha:
> 
> Doing wonderful this lovely Thursday morning! What are you doing up so early? It's a nice surprise to see your posts.Click to expand...
> 
> I know... it is early! Dearest hubs had ACLS class this morning, so I got up to make coffee and send him off! He was a little worried about doing well, but he's a pretty smart cookie and I know he's going to be fine :)
> 
> What are you up to today? (besides playing peek-a-boo? :winkwink: )Click to expand...
> 
> So you didn't find a peek-a-boo smilie? We need to have a list of smilies we want incorporated into the list...so far we need a drooling and peek-a-boo smilie :haha:
> 
> Just work and working out today. Hubby stopped by to pick me up for lunch, had a chicken salad sandwich on a jack cheese bagel, it was delicious (drooling smilie) Not the healthiest choice, but all I had so far today was oatmeal. At least I started my day off right, doesn't that count???
> 
> What does ACLS stand for? I'm sure he is a smart cookie, he married you :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks! :blush: ACLS is Advanced Cardiovascular Life Support-kind of really advanced CPR with medications and shocking people! :thumbup: We're both licensed practical nurses (proudly trained by the US Army!!), but at the moment my title is "Domestic Engineer/RN student/Future Incubator" :haha:

Oatmeal is a good start (I like eating mine with bananas! yum!), and your lunch sounded tasty too! I'm considering the option of making a turkey meatloaf later... we don't have hamburger at the moment, and I've heard it's good for you? :shrug: I've never tried it before, so we shall see how it goes! :thumbup:

I found two that could almost be used as peek-a-boo: :argh: or :flasher: hahaha!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I see you!!! :hugs:
> 
> Hee hee... I guess my ninja function was off... :ninja: Just kidding!
> 
> 
> Thanks! :blush: ACLS is Advanced Cardiovascular Life Support-kind of really advanced CPR with medications and shocking people! :thumbup: We're both licensed practical nurses (proudly trained by the US Army!!), but at the moment my title is "Domestic Engineer/RN student/Future Incubator" :haha:
> 
> Oatmeal is a good start (I like eating mine with bananas! yum!), and your lunch sounded tasty too! I'm considering the option of making a turkey meatloaf later... we don't have hamburger at the moment, and I've heard it's good for you? :shrug: I've never tried it before, so we shall see how it goes! :thumbup:
> 
> I found two that could almost be used as peek-a-boo: :argh: or :flasher: hahaha!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha! :flasher:
> 
> Wow, you're one smart cookie too. Can we put "future incubator" on a resume?
> 
> I always use ground turkey, I've heard its a better choice than ground beef. How did your dinner turn out?Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Godsjewel

Can you please say a prayer for Marissa, my niece, she now has the stomach bug that I had on Tuesday. 

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## kelkel82

mrshay said:


> Please pray for me ladies. I'm new to this thread. My husband and I have been wanting a baby since 2009 and had no result up until yesterday but now it's seeming from what I've read it may be an evap line. So devastated, want this so much. Getting docs results today, please if you have a moment pray for the miracle we have been, and know many of you, have been longing for for so long. Thank you. Sorry to have just dropped in on your thread hope it's ok for me to ask for this x

Thanks for joining, and sharing this tough news. 

Praying that God's peace which transcends understanding would cover ALL the women in this thread. [-o&lt;

In other news, I had a great first acupuncture appointment today. I think the best part about it was that the doc sat with me for over an hour asking about every little detail of my cycle and my overall health. I've NEVER had any other type of doctor give me that kind of attention. AND, it totally didn't hurt. Fingers crossed that acupuncture might be helpful!


----------



## Godsjewel

The Darkness of InfertilityThe Light of Life 

The Light shines in the darkness, and the darkness did not comprehend it.
John 1:5 

Then Jesus again spoke to them, saying, I am the Light of the world; he who follows Me will not walk in the darkness, but will have the Light of life.John 8:12

I have an assignment for you. (You didnt know youd have homework, did you?) First, find a match and a candle and take them with you to your favorite room in your home and get comfortable there. Now make the room as dark as you can. Cut off all the lights, pull the curtains and unplug the nightlights. Make sure no light seeps in under the door. When darkness has fallen over the entire room, light your candle. Go ahead. Your computer, ipad or phone will be waiting for you when you get back! Sit there in the dark for a few minutes and gaze at the light of your candle. When youre ready, blow the candle out and come back.

************************************************ 
Welcome back! Did you enjoy the time you spent in the dark? Even though I wasnt sitting there with you, I know that an amazing thing just happened. The truth of Scripture was just proven! Skeptics must pack up and go home because youve just shown with this simple act that Scripture is true and God is who He says He is! Did you miss that? 

As you sit in front of your computer with a burnt match in one hand and a candle in the other, allow me to explain! John 1:5 says The Light shines in the darkness, and the darkness did not comprehend it. When you lit the candle, the fire gave off light. The light shined in the room and in that space and that moment, darkness was pushed back and your part of the world was illuminated. Things that you could not see when you sat in total darkness are now made clear because the light of the candle shows you what you need to see. 

If you should decide to walk around your darkened room, the candle will give you enough light to take the next step. It wont show you what the rest of your house looks like, and it certainly wont cast light on the sidewalk a mile away. But thats okay. It serves as a lamp unto your feet by giving you enough light to take the next step. 

Infertility can be a very dark time in your life. You question whether you should pursue fertility treatments. You wonder if its time to consider adoption. People tell you that you just need to trust God and nothing else. Its hard to see answers in the dark. You need light to shine in your surroundings to know where to turn. 

Jesus said "I am the Light of the world; he who follows Me will not walk in the darkness, but will have the Light of life." (John 8:12). He has promised to be with you through all of lifes joys and sorrows. Isnt it wonderful to know that Hes with you? Even though you may find yourself in a dark time in your life, know that the Light of the World is with you. He promises to shine His light in the darkness of infertility.


----------



## eissac2012

Scottky said:


> Thank you ladies do much for praying for me, hubby got an email a little bit ago that said a lady on his team volunteered to go, so as of right now I will have him home :) please know that I am so very thankful to have you ladies here for support! I had a mini emotional breakdown this morning (my poor hubby!!) I continue to pray for you all every day!
> 
> On a side note, our children's Wednesday night program saw five young boys accept Christ as their Saviour last night, what a joyous night it was!! Three of them had been struggling with understanding for a while, and it was great to see their eyes opened last night!! I think back to that Sunday morning when I was saved and just think of how wonderful of an occasion it was!!

Praise God for the 5 souls! That's awesome news!!


----------



## eissac2012

Godsjewel said:


> Can you please say a prayer for Marissa, my niece, she now has the stomach bug that I had on Tuesday.
> 
> Thank you :hugs:

Prayers for her! Hopefully she's feeling better today!


----------



## Godsjewel

2inlove04 said:


> Hello Sarah & the rest of you God Fearing ladies.. I would like to join the group.. I'm currently on my monthly and starting fresh this month .. Hubby and I have been NTNP for all of our relationship together since Sept 2000, Married since Oct 2004.. We started becoming more diligent April 2011 with trying to conceive more so no longer preventing. I have irregular cycles due to being overweight.. No signs of PCOS or Endo just being over weight.. I'm currently in the process of losing weight by way of Medifast.. Restarting this week and in hopes of losing the 94lbs I have left to lose and hopefully conceiving along the way. I have a stock of IC Preg/Ovulation tests since hubby and I are more of the "let nature take it's course, in due time god will bless us" We plan to seek further testing this summer should we not conceive but for now.. I'm losing weight and taking Vitamins to assist with becoming healthy for our future little ones.
> 
> My Favorite Verse is: 1 Corinthians 13:4-8 ..
> 
> I look forward to hanging out with you ladies and may we all pray 2012 God will guide us and he is worthy and receives all the glory!

I just got a message this morning from 2inlove04...

"Hey Lady, 

Sorry it's been a wild few weeks, I was also part of a weight loss forum and their TTC Thread.. Well I'm happy to now say I'm cautiously pregnant.. I found out on Wed Via a FRER.. I'm about 3 weeks and 5 days so please pray that our first little bean sticks I will continue to pray for the group and keep in touch... God Bless "

Thank you Jesus :happydance:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! :blush: ACLS is Advanced Cardiovascular Life Support-kind of really advanced CPR with medications and shocking people! :thumbup: We're both licensed practical nurses (proudly trained by the US Army!!), but at the moment my title is "Domestic Engineer/RN student/Future Incubator" :haha:
> 
> Oatmeal is a good start (I like eating mine with bananas! yum!), and your lunch sounded tasty too! I'm considering the option of making a turkey meatloaf later... we don't have hamburger at the moment, and I've heard it's good for you? :shrug: I've never tried it before, so we shall see how it goes! :thumbup:
> 
> I found two that could almost be used as peek-a-boo: :argh: or :flasher: hahaha!!!
> 
> Hahaha! :flasher:
> 
> Wow, you're one smart cookie too. Can we put "future incubator" on a resume?
> 
> I always use ground turkey, I've heard its a better choice than ground beef. How did your dinner turn out?Click to expand...

Haha! I'm sure that would go over well on a resume...can't you just picture the expression of the guy looking at it? :saywhat:

My turkey meatloaf was strongly vetoed by the hubby, so we don't know how it turned out. He wanted pancakes! :dohh: Go figure...


How is Marissa feeling today?


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> 2inlove04 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Sarah & the rest of you God Fearing ladies.. I would like to join the group.. I'm currently on my monthly and starting fresh this month .. Hubby and I have been NTNP for all of our relationship together since Sept 2000, Married since Oct 2004.. We started becoming more diligent April 2011 with trying to conceive more so no longer preventing. I have irregular cycles due to being overweight.. No signs of PCOS or Endo just being over weight.. I'm currently in the process of losing weight by way of Medifast.. Restarting this week and in hopes of losing the 94lbs I have left to lose and hopefully conceiving along the way. I have a stock of IC Preg/Ovulation tests since hubby and I are more of the "let nature take it's course, in due time god will bless us" We plan to seek further testing this summer should we not conceive but for now.. I'm losing weight and taking Vitamins to assist with becoming healthy for our future little ones.
> 
> My Favorite Verse is: 1 Corinthians 13:4-8 ..
> 
> I look forward to hanging out with you ladies and may we all pray 2012 God will guide us and he is worthy and receives all the glory!
> 
> I just got a message this morning from 2inlove04...
> 
> "Hey Lady,
> 
> Sorry it's been a wild few weeks, I was also part of a weight loss forum and their TTC Thread.. Well I'm happy to now say I'm cautiously pregnant.. I found out on Wed Via a FRER.. I'm about 3 weeks and 5 days so please pray that our first little bean sticks I will continue to pray for the group and keep in touch... God Bless "
> 
> Thank you Jesus :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay!! Praise God! Wow, that is 3 already! :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! :blush: ACLS is Advanced Cardiovascular Life Support-kind of really advanced CPR with medications and shocking people! :thumbup: We're both licensed practical nurses (proudly trained by the US Army!!), but at the moment my title is "Domestic Engineer/RN student/Future Incubator" :haha:
> 
> Oatmeal is a good start (I like eating mine with bananas! yum!), and your lunch sounded tasty too! I'm considering the option of making a turkey meatloaf later... we don't have hamburger at the moment, and I've heard it's good for you? :shrug: I've never tried it before, so we shall see how it goes! :thumbup:
> 
> I found two that could almost be used as peek-a-boo: :argh: or :flasher: hahaha!!!
> 
> Hahaha! :flasher:
> 
> Wow, you're one smart cookie too. Can we put "future incubator" on a resume?
> 
> I always use ground turkey, I've heard its a better choice than ground beef. How did your dinner turn out?Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I'm sure that would go over well on a resume...can't you just picture the expression of the guy looking at it? :saywhat:
> 
> My turkey meatloaf was strongly vetoed by the hubby, so we don't know how it turned out. He wanted pancakes! :dohh: Go figure...
> 
> 
> How is Marissa feeling today?Click to expand...

She still isn't feeling well :sick: She is staying home from school today.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> She still isn't feeling well :sick: She is staying home from school today.

Oh no! :( I'm praying for her speedy recovery! It sucks being sick...


----------



## HisGrace

Never mind


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> Hi ladies. I hope everyone is doing well. I decided to test today and I got a bfn. I know I've only been trying to conceive for 9 months, but I'm about ready to throw in the towel. Please pray for me as I pray for myself. I'm tired of seeing others get their bfp while I get bfns. At times I even wish I never found this site. I know this isn't the right attitude for me to have, because for a while I believed that this would be a great site for me to share my testimony, but I am losing my faith only one month after my doctor confirmed God's healing over my body. It's pitiful I know, but I'm not as strong as some of you ladies. You're an inspiration to me, but I need to take some time away from bnb, and put that time and energy into quality time with God. Until I can get to the point where I can be truly happy for others (like you all are) when they get the news I've been waiting on. Praying for them used to help me, but now I'm so angry I don't even want to pray for them. I know it sounds horrible, but that is my truth right now. Please pray for me. I will keep you all in my prayers as well. Right now bnb is just too much a distraction for me. I hope I can come back stronger and all of your have your bfps!

I'm so sorry you feel that way hun :cry:

I know exactly how you feel, and it wasn't until I completely gave up my concerns and fears to Lord that I was able to feel happy for others. In due time it will happen for you. You will continue to be in my prayers and I hope you get to come back to us soon :hugs:

Cast your burden upon the LORD and He will sustain you; He will never allow the righteous to be shaken. Psalm 55:22


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

I just hit a stranger:blush:.. I am at the airport waiting for my connecting flight to DC. Dr.Oz is on tv talking about ttc. A 45 year old woman was talking about how badly she wants to have a biological child. The man sitting next to me starts saying "oh come on...get over it lady!" Before I knew it I punched him(lightly) in the arm. Luckily he took it in jest and apologized for being insensitive. I apologized too of course lol.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> I just hit a stranger:blush:.. I am at the airport waiting for my connecting flight to DC. Dr.Oz is on tv talking about ttc. A 45 year old woman was talking about how badly she wants to have a biological child. The man sitting next to me starts saying "oh come on...get over it lady!" Before I knew it I punched him(lightly) in the arm. Luckily he took it in jest and apologized for being insensitive. I apologized too of course lol.

:rofl::grr:

Wow, never thought I would hear a story like that on this thread :haha:


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

Not sure what to think but I got,my progesterone levels cked yesterday and they came up from 4.5 to 40.2!!!! I am happy but what does that mean? I know it means I ovulated but doesn't it also make it a good chance for pregnancy?


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> Not sure what to think but I got,my progesterone levels cked yesterday and they came up from 4.5 to 40.2!!!! I am happy but what does that mean? I know it means I ovulated but doesn't it also make it a good chance for pregnancy?

Great numbers :thumbup:. It means you ovulated and that your progesterone is high enough to have healthy implantation.


----------



## BRK06

HisGrace said:


> Hi ladies. I hope everyone is doing well. I decided to test today and I got a bfn. I know I've only been trying to conceive for 9 months, but I'm about ready to throw in the towel. Please pray for me as I pray for myself. I'm tired of seeing others get their bfp while I get bfns. At times I even wish I never found this site. I know this isn't the right attitude for me to have, because for a while I believed that this would be a great site for me to share my testimony, but I am losing my faith only one month after my doctor confirmed God's healing over my body. It's pitiful I know, but I'm not as strong as some of you ladies. You're an inspiration to me, but I need to take some time away from bnb, and put that time and energy into quality time with God. Until I can get to the point where I can be truly happy for others (like you all are) when they get the news I've been waiting on. Praying for them used to help me, but now I'm so angry I don't even want to pray for them. I know it sounds horrible, but that is my truth right now. Please pray for me. I will keep you all in my prayers as well. Right now bnb is just too much a distraction for me. I hope I can come back stronger and all of your have your bfps!

:cry:

Sweetie, I'm sorry you're going through this! :hugs: Take all the time you need and I will keep you in my prayers. It took me a little while to get to the point where I could truly rejoice with others without feeling angry. I had to give it all to God first as well. We will be right here for you when you get back! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BRK06

SuperwomanTTC said:


> I just hit a stranger:blush:.. I am at the airport waiting for my connecting flight to DC. Dr.Oz is on tv talking about ttc. A 45 year old woman was talking about how badly she wants to have a biological child. The man sitting next to me starts saying "oh come on...get over it lady!" Before I knew it I punched him(lightly) in the arm. Luckily he took it in jest and apologized for being insensitive. I apologized too of course lol.

Oh goodness! :rofl: I couldn't help but laugh! It's good he didn't take it too seriously...he was probably too surprised! :haha:

Have a safe flight!!


----------



## BRK06

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Luvwrthwatng4 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what to think but I got,my progesterone levels cked yesterday and they came up from 4.5 to 40.2!!!! I am happy but what does that mean? I know it means I ovulated but doesn't it also make it a good chance for pregnancy?
> 
> Great numbers :thumbup:. It means you ovulated and that your progesterone is high enough to have healthy implantation.Click to expand...

Agreed!! Can't wait to see what you find out in a few days :thumbup: Praying for you!


----------



## BRK06

Wow... We have hit over 1,000 posts on this thread! Go us! :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Wow... We have hit over 1,000 posts on this thread! Go us! :happydance:

To celebrate we should all fly to Hawaii :winkwink:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Wow... We have hit over 1,000 posts on this thread! Go us! :happydance:
> 
> To celebrate we should all fly to Hawaii :winkwink:Click to expand...

I agree! :thumbup: 


We have hit a weight loss milestone in our house! Bubba went from 18.8 lbs in Nov to 17.6lbs! :happydance:

Now, if we can just get him to break his coke habit...



https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/a34c880a.jpg


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Wow... We have hit over 1,000 posts on this thread! Go us! :happydance:
> 
> To celebrate we should all fly to Hawaii :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> We have hit a weight loss milestone in our house! Bubba went from 18.8 lbs in Nov to 17.6lbs! :happydance:
> 
> Now, if we can just get him to break his coke habit...
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/a34c880a.jpgClick to expand...

Love it!!!


----------



## pcbs777

Hi everyone...so 27 days to the day after my d &c i got my period back...it wasnt heavy but just like normal and back to 3 days..so am feeling very hopeful of TTC!!
will be leaving it another 8 weeks (12 weeks after d &c) just want to be sure that i have given my uterus time to heal as i had d &c and miscarried as well, and infection.
but just letting u all know that things are looking up...and also my bloods are back to normal and perfect actually and my iron is great but loads in storage..so all going back to normal.
anyone else had their periods return post d &c without troubles...it was one of my worries
hope u are all well.
xx


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Daniel 2:19-23 The Message Translation

That night the answer to the mystery was given to Daniel in a vision. Daniel blessed the God of heaven, saying, "Blessed be the name of God, forever and ever. He knows all, does all: He changes the seasons and guides history, He raises up kings and also brings them down, he provides both intelligence and discernment, He opens up the depths, tells secrets, see in the dark-light spills out of Him! God of all my ancestors, all thanks! all praise! You made me wise and strong. And now you've shown us what we asked for. You've solved the king's mystery."


It might be a mystery to you why it is taking so long to conceive, but God has solved your mystery! In His time, God will show you what you have been asking and praying for. Next time you might get anxious about this process just say to yourself - "God has solved my mystery and He will show me what I have asked for."

Be blessed ladies!


----------



## Chiles

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> Not sure what to think but I got,my progesterone levels cked yesterday and they came up from 4.5 to 40.2!!!! I am happy but what does that mean? I know it means I ovulated but doesn't it also make it a good chance for pregnancy?

Great Numbers,

How ever progesterone does not indicate pregnancy in no way, shape or form. Only ovulation. Good Luck, Praying you get your :bfp:


----------



## BRK06

Have a Blessed Sunday ladies! :hugs:


1.	Just as I am, without one plea, 
but that thy blood was shed for me, 
and that thou bidst me come to thee, 
O Lamb of God, I come, I come. 

2.	Just as I am, and waiting not 
to rid my soul of one dark blot, 
to thee whose blood can cleanse each spot, 
O Lamb of God, I come, I come. 

3.	Just as I am, though tossed about 
with many a conflict, many a doubt, 
fightings and fears within, without, 
O Lamb of God, I come, I come. 

4.	Just as I am, poor, wretched, blind; 
sight, riches, healing of the mind, 
yea, all I need in thee to find, 
O Lamb of God, I come, I come. 

5.	Just as I am, thou wilt receive, 
wilt welcome, pardon, cleanse, relieve; 
because thy promise I believe, 
O Lamb of God, I come, I come. 

6.	Just as I am, thy love unknown 
hath broken every barrier down; 
now, to be thine, yea thine alone, 
O Lamb of God, I come, I come.


----------



## kelkel82

GM ladies! 
I hope everyone has a great Sunday! (I went to church last night and now I'm just lounging! :thumbup: Maybe I'll even go to the gym!)

Anyway, I thought I would post some links to books I've read and found helpful. I'm a BIG reader (we got rid of TV years ago) and would be interested to hear some of your recommendations, too. Always looking for new material! 

_Making Babies_ https://www.amazon.com/Making-Babies-3-Month-Program-Fertility/dp/0316024503

_Hannah's Hope_ https://www.amazon.com/Hannahs-Hope-Infertility-Miscarriage-Adoption/dp/1576836541/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1327859278&sr=1-1

_Taking Charge of your Fertility_ https://www.amazon.com/Taking-Charge-Your-Fertility-Anniversary/dp/0060881909/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1327859333&sr=1-1

_Empty Womb, Aching Heart_ https://www.amazon.com/Empty-Womb-Aching-Heart-Infertility/dp/0764224107/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327859467&sr=8-1


----------



## Godsjewel

I'm guessing everyone has been busy this weekend? 

Just wanted you all to know that I'm thinking about you and that I came before the elders of the church to pray for you.

Believing we are going to see miracles soon.

Have a blessed night and look forward to hearing from you all tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Good morning!

Yesterday morning before church, my mother-in-law called and told me to tune into Charles Stanley on TV and I'm sure glad she did. This is exactly what I needed to hear.


In The School of Faith 
Charles F. Stanley

James 1:1-8

I. Introduction: Faith is the key to every aspect of our lives. Everything is affected by it whether we are aware of it or not. Christians have faith in God and believe He is who He says He is and will do what Hes promised. Therefore, we can live each day without worry (Matt. 6:25). We know everything is in His mighty hand. However, that faith doesnt come overnight. At times, it wavers, and it must be grown and strengthened over time.

II. In James 1:1-8, the apostle tells believers that they cannot expect anything from the Lord if they are double-minded or unstable in all their ways. What he warns against is wavering, or unstable, faith. There will be times when this occurs, but it should not be a way of life for a Christian. Anything we ask for that is in the will of God will be done, no matter how impossible it seems (Mark 11:22-23).

III. The Place of Faith in Our Lives

A. We have access to God by faith. 
B. We walk by faith. 
C. We have sonship by faith. 
D. We live by faith. 
E. We have righteousness by faith. 
F. We have forgiveness of sins by faith. 
G. We have Christ indwelling us by faith. 
H. We receive the Holy Spirit by faith. 
I. We are protected by faith. 
J. We stand firm by faith. 
K. We resist the devil by faith. 
L. We have victory over the world by faith. 
M. We have victory over the evil one by faith. 
N. We have victory over difficulties by faith. 
O. We have power through faith. 
IV. The Causes of Wavering Faith

A. When trusting God is in conflict with human reason. The apostle Peter was a fisherman who knew it was pointless to fish in the Sea of Galilee during the day, but he followed the Lords instructions and gathered an amazing catch (Luke 5:1-11). The same can be said of tithing. It doesnt stand to reason that ninety percent of our income can go as far as one hundred, but if we are faithful to give God back what is His, well benefit (Mal. 3:10). 

B. When we allow our feelings to overcome our faith. Your inadequacies have nothing to do with the blessings of God. He will equip you to do anything He calls you to do. All you must do is obey. 

C. When we fail to see God at work in our circumstances. When things dont happen immediately or dont work out the way we think they should, we waver. Whatever God gives, it is the best thing for us, but it must be on His schedule. 

D. When we listen to negative counsel from others. No one knows the will of God for you but your heavenly Father. He gives the best guidance for your life. 

E. When we focus on the circumstances rather than God. The more you focus on your problem, the bigger it seems to get. However, focusing on God keeps things in the right perspective. For example, the night Daniel spent in the lions den, the Bible says he slept. His focus wasnt on the beasts but the omnipotent God who sealed their mouths. 

F. When we are ignorant of Gods ways. God operates on a set of principles, and if we rely on that fact rather than our feelings, we can better understand what Hes doing in our lives. Whatever He allows to happen in our lives, it has a purpose, and He is in control of it all. 

G. When we have guilt over past sins in our lives. When we are imprisoned by sin and guilt, we short-circuit the power of God. He promises to forgive us and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness (1 John 1:9), which means that all we must do is accept it and remove what is hindering our walk with God. 

H. When we listen to the lies of Satan. When we do, we arent hearing the voice of God. Just as it did with Eve, listening to his deceptions always leads to disobedience. 

V. The Consequences of Wavering Faith. When our faith is unsteady, many negative consequences can occur. For example:

A. We become double minded. 
B. We become unstable in all our ways. 
C. We miss the blessings of God. 
D. Our faith is slowly destroyed. 
E. We mislead others. 
F. We lose our influence and weaken our testimonies. 
G. We make wrong decisions. 
H. We miss out on Gods peace. 
I. We make costly decisions. 
J. We are discouraged in prayer. 
VI. How to Correct Wavering Faith

A. When our faith is weak and failing, we should ask ourselves the following questions. Many times, honest answers will help us gain a right perspective. 
Where are these doubts coming from? 
Has God ever failed me in the past? 
Did God not promise to meet my needs? 
Dont I have the help of the Holy Spirit? 
Isnt He with me at all times? 
Is anything too hard for God? 
Is this one of those forks in the road that could cost me a lifetime of regret for my unbelief? 

B. Meditate upon the Word of God. Reading the Bible unhurriedly each day and applying what you read helps you understand how God is speaking to you and steadies your faith. 

C. Recall past examples of God answered petitions. Write down your prayers and when God answers them in your Bible or in a journal. When your faith is unstable, having a record of the great things He has done will sustain you. 

IV. Conclusion: There are times in our walk when it will take great courage to trust God, but our faith will always be rewarded, oftentimes in ways we could never imagine. Our heavenly Father is waiting to pour out His goodness, love, mercy, kindness, and generosity on His children, but we will never know what He has in store for us unless we are willing to allow our wavering faith to be strengthened.


Have a wonderful day and looking forward to hearing from you all today :hugs:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi everyone its been awhile since I've been on. We've been really busy this past week we had revival at church and it was great! We had an Evangelist Paul Schwanke come preach to us from Wednesday night through Sunday. He is an amazing preacher. He gets rid of all the fluff and just preaches the Word of God. All of his messages were good but last nights really spoke to my DH. It was called "Save your Family", it was mainly directed to the men (but its the Bible so everyone can get something from it). He was talking about Noah and how he spent 120 years working on the ark so he could save his family. he talked about how we need to stay faithful in church, read our bibles, ect. so our families have a chance in this world.
I really think that Matt (my hubby) needed that because i dont think hes been faithful in his daily devotions and had a real relationship with the Lord recently. But this morning I got up to remind him to take something with him before he left for school (he leaves really early so i usually stay in bed) and he was reading his bible. I was so happy to see that. 

Please pray for us that we both can stay more consistent in our devotions i know it will give us more peace about ttc.

Congrats to the BFP's that i have missed. I'm praying that both moms and babies stay safe and healthy.

Right now for me just waiting to Ov. Not really sure when thats gonna be cuz for the last 2 months have had a 43 day cycle :shrug: Not really sure whats with that so the plan is just to BD every other day at least for the whole cycle so there should be no stress. (yea right! hehe) But keeping faith in the Lord that he'll get us through this.


----------



## Heather11

Good morning my loves!! I have been so insanely busy lately between work and school and babysitting on the side for extra money and everything else that life has thrown my way! I need to check in with you girls more!!! I have missed you! I am keeping with daily prayer and thinking of you all though!!! :flower:

Waiting patiently to ovulate this month and low and behold I got a positive OPK today! I am glad I decided to take it as my tracking stuff said it was a couple of days way!!! :happydance: Better early than never....just glad I caught it!!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

My Dh left his bible on the couch when he left this morning and i just looked at where it was opened to, 1 Samuel. The story of Hannah, and just about cried when i saw that. I'm not sure if he left it opened for me but im glad he did cuz it encouraged me. Just wanted to share that.


----------



## Heather11

Mattsgirl said:


> My Dh left his bible on the couch when he left this morning and i just looked at where it was opened to, 1 Samuel. The story of Hannah, and just about cried when i saw that. I'm not sure if he left it opened for me but im glad he did cuz it encouraged me. Just wanted to share that.

Awww I am so glad it inspired you! :flower:


----------



## BRK06

Mattsgirl said:


> My Dh left his bible on the couch when he left this morning and i just looked at where it was opened to, 1 Samuel. The story of Hannah, and just about cried when i saw that. I'm not sure if he left it opened for me but im glad he did cuz it encouraged me. Just wanted to share that.

How sweet! Sounds like God is doing wonderful things in your lives! Isn't it great how our pastors truly are the "mouthpiece of God" and tell us what God needs us to know in certain situations? I believe He uses you ladies for the same... Both you and Sarah spoke to my heart today! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> Good morning my loves!! I have been so insanely busy lately between work and school and babysitting on the side for extra money and everything else that life has thrown my way! I need to check in with you girls more!!! I have missed you! I am keeping with daily prayer and thinking of you all though!!! :flower:
> 
> Waiting patiently to ovulate this month and low and behold I got a positive OPK today! I am glad I decided to take it as my tracking stuff said it was a couple of days way!!! :happydance: Better early than never....just glad I caught it!!!

We've missed you :hugs:

I'm glad you caught it too! :happydance: Get to work, girl! :winkwink: My trackers fluctuate from being sort of on time to late as well... Ov time caught me by surprise (weird, huh?) this month and I was thinking we missed it. I will have faith though! :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Mattsgirl said:


> Hi everyone its been awhile since I've been on. We've been really busy this past week we had revival at church and it was great! We had an Evangelist Paul Schwanke come preach to us from Wednesday night through Sunday. He is an amazing preacher. He gets rid of all the fluff and just preaches the Word of God. All of his messages were good but last nights really spoke to my DH. It was called "Save your Family", it was mainly directed to the men (but its the Bible so everyone can get something from it). He was talking about Noah and how he spent 120 years working on the ark so he could save his family. he talked about how we need to stay faithful in church, read our bibles, ect. so our families have a chance in this world.
> I really think that Matt (my hubby) needed that because i dont think hes been faithful in his daily devotions and had a real relationship with the Lord recently. But this morning I got up to remind him to take something with him before he left for school (he leaves really early so i usually stay in bed) and he was reading his bible. I was so happy to see that.
> 
> Please pray for us that we both can stay more consistent in our devotions i know it will give us more peace about ttc.
> 
> Congrats to the BFP's that i have missed. I'm praying that both moms and babies stay safe and healthy.
> 
> Right now for me just waiting to Ov. Not really sure when thats gonna be cuz for the last 2 months have had a 43 day cycle :shrug: Not really sure whats with that so the plan is just to BD every other day at least for the whole cycle so there should be no stress. (yea right! hehe) But keeping faith in the Lord that he'll get us through this.

How sweet is that??? Thank you Lord for touching Matt and let Him feel you presence as he grows near to you.

Thanks for updating sweetie, we miss you :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Good morning my loves!! I have been so insanely busy lately between work and school and babysitting on the side for extra money and everything else that life has thrown my way! I need to check in with you girls more!!! I have missed you! I am keeping with daily prayer and thinking of you all though!!! :flower:
> 
> Waiting patiently to ovulate this month and low and behold I got a positive OPK today! I am glad I decided to take it as my tracking stuff said it was a couple of days way!!! :happydance: Better early than never....just glad I caught it!!!

Hi love! Wow! you're a busy bee. 
Thank you so much for your prayers, you are in mine daily as well:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

I don't know what is going on with my body :(

I started having brown spotting 5-6dpo and now I'm 7-8dpo and now I'm bleeding. I'm taking prometrium caps in the am and pm and I don't start spotting or bleeding until I stop taking it. Once I saw the red blood, and it wasn't a small amount, I got really upset. I'm not supposed to start my period until next Monday :hissy:

I'm so tired of trying to figure out what's wrong with my body. Please Lord, help it to work the way you intended it to [-o&lt;


----------



## BRK06

In keeping with Sarah's lead on faith, and because I meant to share this story awhile back when we were sharing about our families, I'd like to tell you the stories of my baby brothers (although at 14 and 11 years old now, I'm sure they would be frowning at that term :haha: )


I was 16 when this story took place. My mother wasn't able to have kids anymore after my little sister due to her hysterectomy. When she married my stepfather (who was child-less), they wanted to have a baby that was "theirs", so they started looking into private adoption agencies. Those can be pretty expensive and we didn't have that kind of money (over 20 grand some of them!). Someone at our church suggested they go through the Department of Social Services instead. The wait time for an adoption was quite literally forever for the age group they wanted (0-2yrs) and the social worker suggested they become foster parents for the time being as they could get a (temporary) child in the home faster and if the child was put up for adoption, the foster family was considered first after the blood relatives gave them up. We went through all the classes, home inspections and waiting (lots of waiting!) for nearly 2 years, not counting the pursuit of the other options beforehand.

At that time, I didn't really have a set plan to reading my Bible; I just opened the cover and let the pages fall... Whatever came up, I read! The week before spring break of my Junior year I came across Jesus speaking in this passage from the book of John: "And I will do whatever you ask in my name, so that the Father may be glorified in the Son. You may ask me for anything in my name, and I will do it." (John 14:13-14)
It really made me think... I had been praying that we got our baby the entire time of course, but it never occurred to me to ask in Jesus' name as a way to bring glory to God, instead of just getting something we really wanted. So, that night I changed my prayer and focus. Wednesday of the next week around 5pm, a lady from social services called. She said she had a 7 month old baby that needed a foster home along with his 3 yr old brother. Well, of course we said yes and then promptly went nuts screaming crying and dancing around after we hung up! :laugh2: 

About 2 minutes into all that madness we realized that while in faith that there was one on the way, we had already bought nearly everything needed for the baby, we had absolutely NOTHING for our 3 yr old! So approx. an hour, lots of mad dashing around from Mom and I, and $150.00 later, the case worker brought the boys to our home. They were so cute! Their homelife was pretty bad (father had medical issues and mother had, um, moral issues?) so we had some drama at first, especially with Dakoda (the older; Noah is the younger one). They told us not to get too attached since it could be a temporary thing, but I couldn't help it. I was working so much with Dakoda, and as he started to trust and love us he became a completely different child! I remember one night I was rocking Noah to sleep, I got up to put him in his crib and he opened those baby blue eyes for just half a second, put a death grip on my finger, and went back to sleep...couldn't fight it after that one! :)
Even longer story short, they stayed with us and we finalized the adoption in 2006-2007. They are growing fast, and I can't imagine life without them! 

Now I'm trying to start my own family and when I feel down from the difficulties I'm facing with it, I remember this story; that all things are possible with God and total faith in Him goes a long way (It's what He expects!). He truly does answer prayers, and what He gives us in the end, though maybe not always quite what we expect or how we expect it, is much, much better than what we asked for! I believe He has big plans for all of us... one day we will be telling this story of how God moved this infertility mountain and brought us our miracle! (or miracles :D )

Sorry so long...it's one of my more passionate subjects :D


Here's a couple pics. The first is from their first christmas with us, and the second is from this past summer :)
 



Attached Files:







Dakoda and Noah Christmas 2001_edited-1.jpg
File size: 84.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG_9257edit.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> I don't know what is going on with my body :(
> 
> I started having brown spotting 5-6dpo and now I'm 7-8dpo and now I'm bleeding. I'm taking prometrium caps in the am and pm and I don't start spotting or bleeding until I stop taking it. Once I saw the red blood, and it wasn't a small amount, I got really upset. I'm not supposed to start my period until next Monday :hissy:
> 
> I'm so tired of trying to figure out what's wrong with my body. Please Lord, help it to work the way you intended it to [-o&lt;


Oh no! :( I'm sorry Hun! I'm not sure what is going on either, but I'm praying for you :hugs:


----------



## ItthyBThpider

Hello everyone! I am new to the website and was hoping I could tag along on this thread :)


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> In keeping with Sarah's lead on faith, and because I meant to share this story awhile back when we were sharing about our families, I'd like to tell you the stories of my baby brothers (although at 14 and 11 years old now, I'm sure they would be frowning at that term :haha: )
> 
> 
> I was 16 when this story took place. My mother wasn't able to have kids anymore after my little sister due to her hysterectomy. When she married my stepfather (who was child-less), they wanted to have a baby that was "theirs", so they started looking into private adoption agencies. Those can be pretty expensive and we didn't have that kind of money (over 20 grand some of them!). Someone at our church suggested they go through the Department of Social Services instead. The wait time for an adoption was quite literally forever for the age group they wanted (0-2yrs) and the social worker suggested they become foster parents for the time being as they could get a (temporary) child in the home faster and if the child was put up for adoption, the foster family was considered first after the blood relatives gave them up. We went through all the classes, home inspections and waiting (lots of waiting!) for nearly 2 years, not counting the pursuit of the other options beforehand.
> 
> At that time, I didn't really have a set plan to reading my Bible; I just opened the cover and let the pages fall... Whatever came up, I read! The week before spring break of my Junior year I came across Jesus speaking in this passage from the book of John: "And I will do whatever you ask in my name, so that the Father may be glorified in the Son. You may ask me for anything in my name, and I will do it." (John 14:13-14)
> It really made me think... I had been praying that we got our baby the entire time of course, but it never occurred to me to ask in Jesus' name as a way to bring glory to God, instead of just getting something we really wanted. So, that night I changed my prayer and focus. Wednesday of the next week around 5pm, a lady from social services called. She said she had a 7 month old baby that needed a foster home along with his 3 yr old brother. Well, of course we said yes and then promptly went nuts screaming crying and dancing around after we hung up! :laugh2:
> 
> About 2 minutes into all that madness we realized that while in faith that there was one on the way, we had already bought nearly everything needed for the baby, we had absolutely NOTHING for our 3 yr old! So approx. an hour, lots of mad dashing around from Mom and I, and $150.00 later, the case worker brought the boys to our home. They were so cute! Their homelife was pretty bad (father had medical issues and mother had, um, moral issues?) so we had some drama at first, especially with Dakoda (the older; Noah is the younger one). They told us not to get too attached since it could be a temporary thing, but I couldn't help it. I was working so much with Dakoda, and as he started to trust and love us he became a completely different child! I remember one night I was rocking Noah to sleep, I got up to put him in his crib and he opened those baby blue eyes for just half a second, put a death grip on my finger, and went back to sleep...couldn't fight it after that one! :)
> Even longer story short, they stayed with us and we finalized the adoption in 2006-2007. They are growing fast, and I can't imagine life without them!
> 
> Now I'm trying to start my own family and when I feel down from the difficulties I'm facing with it, I remember this story; that all things are possible with God and total faith in Him goes a long way (It's what He expects!). He truly does answer prayers, and what He gives us in the end, though maybe not always quite what we expect or how we expect it, is much, much better than what we asked for! I believe He has big plans for all of us... one day we will be telling this story of how God moved this infertility mountain and brought us our miracle! (or miracles :D )
> 
> Sorry so long...it's one of my more passionate subjects :D
> 
> 
> Here's a couple pics. The first is from their first christmas with us, and the second is from this past summer :)

Thanks alot Kim, just when I was getting my emotions back in order, you had to tell this story :cry: lol, just kidding! What a beautiful story of what God can do, He totally saw your heart and answered your prayers. Thank you Jesus!

Such a beautiful family Kim, thank you for sharing part of your life with us :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

ItthyBThpider said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to the website and was hoping I could tag along on this thread :)

Welcome! My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you joined us :hugs:

Please tell us a little bit about yourself.


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what is going on with my body :(
> 
> I started having brown spotting 5-6dpo and now I'm 7-8dpo and now I'm bleeding. I'm taking prometrium caps in the am and pm and I don't start spotting or bleeding until I stop taking it. Once I saw the red blood, and it wasn't a small amount, I got really upset. I'm not supposed to start my period until next Monday :hissy:
> 
> I'm so tired of trying to figure out what's wrong with my body. Please Lord, help it to work the way you intended it to [-o&lt;
> 
> 
> Oh no! :( I'm sorry Hun! I'm not sure what is going on either, but I'm praying for you :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:Thank you sweetheart.


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning my loves!! I have been so insanely busy lately between work and school and babysitting on the side for extra money and everything else that life has thrown my way! I need to check in with you girls more!!! I have missed you! I am keeping with daily prayer and thinking of you all though!!! :flower:
> 
> Waiting patiently to ovulate this month and low and behold I got a positive OPK today! I am glad I decided to take it as my tracking stuff said it was a couple of days way!!! :happydance: Better early than never....just glad I caught it!!!
> 
> We've missed you :hugs:
> 
> I'm glad you caught it too! :happydance: Get to work, girl! :winkwink: My trackers fluctuate from being sort of on time to late as well... Ov time caught me by surprise (weird, huh?) this month and I was thinking we missed it. I will have faith though! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning my loves!! I have been so insanely busy lately between work and school and babysitting on the side for extra money and everything else that life has thrown my way! I need to check in with you girls more!!! I have missed you! I am keeping with daily prayer and thinking of you all though!!! :flower:
> 
> Waiting patiently to ovulate this month and low and behold I got a positive OPK today! I am glad I decided to take it as my tracking stuff said it was a couple of days way!!! :happydance: Better early than never....just glad I caught it!!!
> 
> Hi love! Wow! you're a busy bee.
> Thank you so much for your prayers, you are in mine daily as well:hugs:Click to expand...

I am so busy....I need to slow down and start saying no to some things and keep some time for myself!


----------



## ItthyBThpider

Godsjewel said:


> ItthyBThpider said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I am new to the website and was hoping I could tag along on this thread :)
> 
> Welcome! My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you joined us :hugs:
> 
> Please tell us a little bit about yourself.Click to expand...

My name is Stephanie. I'm 26 and have been married for about 9 months and TTC for about as long. I'm a nursing home nurse and I believe in little, everyday things that can make a huge difference in the lives of others. My doc just started testing me for PCOS, so I'm just trying to stay positive about myself :) 

Thanks for the welcome! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

ItthyBThpider said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ItthyBThpider said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I am new to the website and was hoping I could tag along on this thread :)
> 
> Welcome! My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you joined us :hugs:
> 
> Please tell us a little bit about yourself.Click to expand...
> 
> My name is Stephanie. I'm 26 and have been married for about 9 months and TTC for about as long. I'm a nursing home nurse and I believe in little, everyday things that can make a huge difference in the lives of others. My doc just started testing me for PCOS, so I'm just trying to stay positive about myself :)
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! :hugs:Click to expand...

Welcome to the family, Stephanie! :hugs: My name is Kim and I'm glad you're here!


----------



## Chiles

Hey Ladies, Please pray for me I am on the edge and starting to feel this journey as being to overwhelming. I am on one of my down days. 

May god bless you all. 
And tons of Baby Dust :)


----------



## Godsjewel

Chiles said:


> Hey Ladies, Please pray for me I am on the edge and starting to feel this journey as being to overwhelming. I am on one of my down days.
> 
> May god bless you all.
> And tons of Baby Dust :)

Hi Hun! I'm sorry it's one of those days. What helps get me through them is focusing on the good things in my life and all the blessings the Lord has provided me with. I can walk, talk, see, hear, smell, touch...etc. there are so many things to be grateful for and sometimes our minds tend to want to focus on the negative. I pray God gives you the continued strength during this journey :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

ItthyBThpider said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ItthyBThpider said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I am new to the website and was hoping I could tag along on this thread :)
> 
> Welcome! My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you joined us :hugs:
> 
> Please tell us a little bit about yourself.Click to expand...
> 
> My name is Stephanie. I'm 26 and have been married for about 9 months and TTC for about as long. I'm a nursing home nurse and I believe in little, everyday things that can make a huge difference in the lives of others. My doc just started testing me for PCOS, so I'm just trying to stay positive about myself :)
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey Stephanie, thanks for sharing. I know this thread will give you much encouragement as it has given me. I couldn't of picked a better group of sisters than the ones on here. Everyone of us have our own unique story, but the one thing in common is our love for the Lord.

Looking forward to sharing this journey with you :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Thanks alot Kim, just when I was getting my emotions back in order, you had to tell this story :cry: lol, just kidding! What a beautiful story of what God can do, He totally saw your heart and answered your prayers. Thank you Jesus!
> 
> Such a beautiful family Kim, thank you for sharing part of your life with us :hugs:

Sorry! :D I got a little teary writing it too :hugs: I meant to share this when you told us about Taylor, but got sidetracked lol

We serve such an awesome God!


----------



## Chiles

Thanks Godsjewel, 

After reading your post I realized that I have not thought about the blessings that I do have. I think after this cycle I may go on a break because I have been so focused on making a baby than just enjoying my life, marriage, and people in it. Not to where it is in a bad condition but to where we dont do as much as we use to. I know will bless us on his terms. I know it may not be right when we want it. But it will be right on time. I really love all the ladies on this thread and if I had one wish it would be for all us to get our babies. I am questioning why me, but I am not alone. I am getting ready to go to bed. Goodnight ladies.


----------



## BRK06

Chiles said:


> Hey Ladies, Please pray for me I am on the edge and starting to feel this journey as being to overwhelming. I am on one of my down days.
> 
> May god bless you all.
> And tons of Baby Dust :)

:hugs: :hugs:
Praying for you Sis!! I'm sorry you're having a bad time. If you need to talk and get it off your chest, we're here for you! God's ears are always open too :hugs:


----------



## ItthyBThpider

Chiles said:


> Thanks Godsjewel,
> 
> After reading your post I realized that I have not thought about the blessings that I do have. I think after this cycle I may go on a break because I have been so focused on making a baby than just enjoying my life, marriage, and people in it. Not to where it is in a bad condition but to where we dont do as much as we use to. I know will bless us on his terms. I know it may not be right when we want it. But it will be right on time. I really love all the ladies on this thread and if I had one wish it would be for all us to get our babies. I am questioning why me, but I am not alone. I am getting ready to go to bed. Goodnight ladies.

:hugs:


----------



## ItthyBThpider

BRK06 said:


> ItthyBThpider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ItthyBThpider said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I am new to the website and was hoping I could tag along on this thread :)
> 
> Welcome! My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you joined us :hugs:
> 
> Please tell us a little bit about yourself.Click to expand...
> 
> My name is Stephanie. I'm 26 and have been married for about 9 months and TTC for about as long. I'm a nursing home nurse and I believe in little, everyday things that can make a huge difference in the lives of others. My doc just started testing me for PCOS, so I'm just trying to stay positive about myself :)
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the family, Stephanie! :hugs: My name is Kim and I'm glad you're here!Click to expand...




Godsjewel said:


> ItthyBThpider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ItthyBThpider said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I am new to the website and was hoping I could tag along on this thread :)
> 
> Welcome! My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you joined us :hugs:
> 
> Please tell us a little bit about yourself.Click to expand...
> 
> My name is Stephanie. I'm 26 and have been married for about 9 months and TTC for about as long. I'm a nursing home nurse and I believe in little, everyday things that can make a huge difference in the lives of others. My doc just started testing me for PCOS, so I'm just trying to stay positive about myself :)
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Stephanie, thanks for sharing. I know this thread will give you much encouragement as it has given me. I couldn't of picked a better group of sisters than the ones on here. Everyone of us have our own unique story, but the one thing in common is our love for the Lord.
> 
> Looking forward to sharing this journey with you :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## kelkel82

ItthyBThpider said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to the website and
> was hoping I could tag along on this thread :)

Welcome! This is a great place to be feel like you're among friends and encourage one another. Blessings!



Chiles said:


> Hey Ladies, Please pray for me I am on the edge and starting to feel this journey as being to overwhelming. I am on one of my down days.
> 
> May god bless you all.
> And tons of Baby Dust :)

Ugh! I hate those days! Hang in there!


Hey ladies, 
So it's been a really up and down week. My husband got kind of bummer test results from his semen analysis last week and has been moping since then. Actually, moping is an understatement. Devastated and inconsolable is more like it. BUT, on the bright side, he finally confided in a few close friends who really encouraged him and he's doing much better. 
I finally shared with my boss (a great Christian woman) that I had been trying to get pregnant since before she hired me. She was shocked! She herself had struggled through PCOS, IUIs, and multiple miscarriages before finally having 2 beautiful kids. Of course, she was encouraging and wonderful. 
Also, we heard a fantastic guest speaker at church who really encouraged us. The basic point of the teaching was that if the only thing Jesus ever did for us was die on the cross to save us, that's more than enough. It really hit my husband and I. It just made me think, if God chooses to bless me with biological children, I'll be so thankful. But, if he has a different plan for me, he's still in control and he's still GOOD. It made me feel at peace. 
Anyway, thanks for letting me check in. I hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## BRK06

Okay, it's been a little while since we've done random bits about ourselves, so I'd like to share my favorite Subway sandwich! :laugh2:
(somebody is craving sandwiches lol)

I like to get the buffalo chicken on wheat bread with mozzarella cheese (toasted, of course!), cucumbers, banana peppers, black olives, and just a tiny bit of oil and vinegar! :thumbup:

How about you guys?


----------



## BRK06

kelkel82 said:


> ItthyBThpider said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I am new to the website and
> was hoping I could tag along on this thread :)
> 
> Welcome! This is a great place to be feel like you're among friends and encourage one another. Blessings!
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, Please pray for me I am on the edge and starting to feel this journey as being to overwhelming. I am on one of my down days.
> 
> May god bless you all.
> And tons of Baby Dust :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh! I hate those days! Hang in there!
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> So it's been a really up and down week. My husband got kind of bummer test results from his semen analysis last week and has been moping since then. Actually, moping is an understatement. Devastated and inconsolable is more like it. BUT, on the bright side, he finally confided in a few close friends who really encouraged him and he's doing much better.
> I finally shared with my boss (a great Christian woman) that I had been trying to get pregnant since before she hired me. She was shocked! She herself had struggled through PCOS, IUIs, and multiple miscarriages before finally having 2 beautiful kids. Of course, she was encouraging and wonderful.
> Also, we heard a fantastic guest speaker at church who really encouraged us. The basic point of the teaching was that if the only thing Jesus ever did for us was die on the cross to save us, that's more than enough. It really hit my husband and I. It just made me think, if God chooses to bless me with biological children, I'll be so thankful. But, if he has a different plan for me, he's still in control and he's still GOOD. It made me feel at peace.
> Anyway, thanks for letting me check in. I hope everyone has a great week!Click to expand...

Wow! Encouragement all around! :) I hope your hubby was given some peace about his fears as well. Praying for you both! :hugs:


----------



## ItthyBThpider

BRK06 said:


> Okay, it's been a little while since we've done random bits about ourselves, so I'd like to share my favorite Subway sandwich! :laugh2:
> (somebody is craving sandwiches lol)
> 
> I like to get the buffalo chicken on wheat bread with mozzarella cheese (toasted, of course!), cucumbers, banana peppers, black olives, and just a tiny bit of oil and vinegar! :thumbup:
> 
> How about you guys?

I love the subway club on italian herbs and cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, pickles, cucumbers, oil and vinegar, and salt and pepper :D


----------



## BRK06

ItthyBThpider said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, it's been a little while since we've done random bits about ourselves, so I'd like to share my favorite Subway sandwich! :laugh2:
> (somebody is craving sandwiches lol)
> 
> I like to get the buffalo chicken on wheat bread with mozzarella cheese (toasted, of course!), cucumbers, banana peppers, black olives, and just a tiny bit of oil and vinegar! :thumbup:
> 
> How about you guys?
> 
> I love the subway club on italian herbs and cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, pickles, cucumbers, oil and vinegar, and salt and pepper :DClick to expand...

That sounds good! Maybe if we can get enough people to play along, we will have some new sandwiches to try! :D


----------



## jellytiggy

Hello Ladies,
My name is Linda.I had written a long post but it hasn't shown on here,lol.
Will wait to see what's wrong then repost.Have been a silent reader on here.
God's blessings on all of you amazing women!!!


----------



## BRK06

jellytiggy said:


> Hello Ladies,
> My name is Linda.I had written a long post but it hasn't shown on here,lol.
> Will wait to see what's wrong then repost.Have been a silent reader on here.
> God's blessings on all of you amazing women!!!

Hi Linda! Welcome! :wave: I hope you find out what happened to your other post... Looking forward to getting to know you better!!


----------



## jellytiggy

Thanks BRK06,i typed another long one and it didn't post.Said something about approval from moderator..
God bless you all


----------



## Godsjewel

> Hey ladies,
> so it's been a really up and down week. My husband got kind of bummer test results from his semen analysis last week and has been moping since then. Actually, moping is an understatement. Devastated and inconsolable is more like it. But, on the bright side, he finally confided in a few close friends who really encouraged him and he's doing much better.
> I finally shared with my boss (a great christian woman) that i had been trying to get pregnant since before she hired me. She was shocked! She herself had struggled through pcos, iuis, and multiple miscarriages before finally having 2 beautiful kids. Of course, she was encouraging and wonderful.
> Also, we heard a fantastic guest speaker at church who really encouraged us. The basic point of the teaching was that if the only thing jesus ever did for us was die on the cross to save us, that's more than enough. It really hit my husband and i. It just made me think, if god chooses to bless me with biological children, i'll be so thankful. But, if he has a different plan for me, he's still in control and he's still good. It made me feel at peace.
> Anyway, thanks for letting me check in. I hope everyone has a great week!

Praise God that he has those friends around, it's so important to have that outlet. Remember, all it takes is 1 :spermy: :haha:

What a blessing to have a supervisor like that. Mine isn't a christian and doesn't have any children, but she is very supportive and allows me to take all the time I need for my doctor appointments. 

That's so true, no matter if it's God's will or not to bless us with a child, we do have a wonderful gift from Him already, His son who died on the cross. Thank you Jesus!:happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

jellytiggy said:


> Hello Ladies,
> My name is Linda.I had written a long post but it hasn't shown on here,lol.
> Will wait to see what's wrong then repost.Have been a silent reader on here.
> God's blessings on all of you amazing women!!!

Welcome! My name is Sarah and I'm so excited you took the time to write us :hugs:

We are happy you decided to tag along on this journey with us.

Looking forward to getting to know you better.:flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Okay, it's been a little while since we've done random bits about ourselves, so I'd like to share my favorite Subway sandwich! :laugh2:
> (somebody is craving sandwiches lol)
> 
> I like to get the buffalo chicken on wheat bread with mozzarella cheese (toasted, of course!), cucumbers, banana peppers, black olives, and just a tiny bit of oil and vinegar! :thumbup:
> 
> How about you guys?

Someone is hungry :pizza:

I get roast beef on wheat with lettuce, extra bell peppers, jalapenos, cucumbers, olives and chipotle sauce (drooling smilie)
If you haven't tried the chipotle sauce, it's a must.:thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Good morning precious women of God!

When you pass through the waters, I will be with you;And the rivers, they shall not overflow you.When you walk through the fire, you shall not be burned,Nor shall the flame scorch you.For I am the LORD your God,The Holy One of Israel, your Savior; Isaiah 43:2-3 

As Christians, I think we somehow believe that we should be immune to experiencing problems, trials, or tragedylike infertility. The bible tells us that these trials shape us, refine our character, discipline us, and strengthen our faith. I believe true peace comes not in the absence of trials, but in knowing (heart knowledge vs. head knowledge) God will carry us through and knowing He is with us every step of the way. The only way to know this is to walk through fire and water with Him. 

Through my journey with infertility, I imagine myself walking through a river or a lake with water up to my neck. The water has not overflowed; its not over my head. However, any body of water with a current moving through it can be hard to navigate by foot. It gets harder and harder to keep my feet on the bottom and control where I want to go. At some point I must make a choice: either pick up my feet and relax, and let the current carry me downstream, or continue to struggle and fight my own way downstream. The Lord has promised us He will be with us and the waters will not overtake or overflow us. The waters are sometimes deep, have a swift current, or even rocks or other obstacles. However, if we give up control, we will pass through safely. I believe water trials are a test of our faith. 

When I face the inevitable decisions entangled in the infertility journey, I often imagine Im in a burning forest. The path may be clearly marked but all I can see for miles around are flames, smoke, and smoldering embers. The only way to get through is one step at a time. Im hot and sweaty. My nose and throat sting from the smoke. Im tired and thirsty. Visibility is limited. I have a choice: I can give up and quit because I cant see where Im going, and the journey is too hard, or I can press on forward, one step at a time. The Lord again has promised us that He will be with us. We may not get burned, but well feel the heat. We may not get scorched, but well smell the smoke. We must press on if we are to get out of this burning forest (building?). I believe Fire trials are a test of endurance. 

God is with us during our fire and water trials, even the trials involving the creation of our families. We need to accept the fact that we may get wet and feel the heat. But we will not drown or get burned. God is sovereign. When I get through these trials, my hope is that Ill be changed more into Christs image and my character more like His. 

Blessings to you today :hugs:


----------



## eissac2012

Good Morning everyone! I've been kinda silent the past few days, but things have been CRAZY hectic...we leave for Vegas tomorrow...leaving work a tad early to fly out... but a remodeling project starts tomorrow on our house as well...so between getting everything at the house moved around and ready, I haven't even begun to pack! That's my goal for tonight...promise! lol Plus, i'm an accountant, so tax season is already in full-swing and tiring! 
I'm def ready for some alone time with dh, without either of us worrying about work or the remodel or anything... def. a welcomed break :)

Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday! It's a bit chilly here this morning...


----------



## Godsjewel

eissac2012 said:


> Good Morning everyone! I've been kinda silent the past few days, but things have been CRAZY hectic...we leave for Vegas tomorrow...leaving work a tad early to fly out... but a remodeling project starts tomorrow on our house as well...so between getting everything at the house moved around and ready, I haven't even begun to pack! That's my goal for tonight...promise! lol Plus, i'm an accountant, so tax season is already in full-swing and tiring!
> I'm def ready for some alone time with dh, without either of us worrying about work or the remodel or anything... def. a welcomed break :)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday! It's a bit chilly here this morning...

Yay! I hope you have a wonderful time and please do your best to get your mind off the stuff that's going on at home or work, enjoy this time with your hubby.


----------



## BRK06

Since Sarah started our morning off wonderfully with a devotional, I'd like to share a praise and worship song currently running through my head! 

Have a blessed day ladies!!!


Enough by Chris Tomlin


All of You is more than enough for all of me
For every thirst and every need
You satisfy me with Your love
And all I have in You is more than enough

You are my supply
My breath of life
And still more awesome than I know
You are my reward
worth living for
And still more awesome than I know

All of You is more than enough for all of me
For every thirst and every need
You satisfy me with Your love
And all I have in You is more than enough

Youre my sacrifice 
Of greatest price 
And still more awesome than I know 
Youre the coming King 
You are everything 
And still more awesome than I know

More than all I want
More than all I need
You are more than enough for me
More than all I know
More than all I can say
You are more than enough for me


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Since Sarah started our morning off wonderfully with a devotional, I'd like to share a praise and worship song currently running through my head!
> 
> Have a blessed day ladies!!!
> 
> 
> Enough by Chris Tomlin
> 
> 
> All of You is more than enough for all of me
> For every thirst and every need
> You satisfy me with Your love
> And all I have in You is more than enough
> 
> You are my supply
> My breath of life
> And still more awesome than I know
> You are my reward
> worth living for
> And still more awesome than I know
> 
> All of You is more than enough for all of me
> For every thirst and every need
> You satisfy me with Your love
> And all I have in You is more than enough
> 
> Youre my sacrifice
> Of greatest price
> And still more awesome than I know
> Youre the coming King
> You are everything
> And still more awesome than I know
> 
> More than all I want
> More than all I need
> You are more than enough for me
> More than all I know
> More than all I can say
> You are more than enough for me


Great song sis!

Thank you Lord for being enough for us!


----------



## jellytiggy

Hi Sarah,
Thanks a lot.My post still isn't here.It was a lot with lots of sensitive info and says it has to be approved by the moderator?help please.thanks


----------



## jellytiggy

I just went through the forum rules and i may have said something i shouldn't have.
I'll go again.My name is Linda,I am African but live in England.
In 2007 an acquaintance asked to give my number to a guy she knows,i was like fine.We then started talking on the phone for a month and eventually met up.We clicked.It's been a rollercoaster,bittersweet.Eventually we got married last year.
Have been TTC,i just recently found out about charting and checking for ovulation signs.It will boogle your mind as to how ignorant about these things i have been mostly because of where i'm from and how sheltered i was.
On August 24th 2007,when i was 23,i had a BFP and was sorely afraid cos i was in school,and was having relations with DH when i knew it was against all my beliefs.We fell into sin big time.

On the same day,after the test,we had a termination(was 3 weeks):cry::cry:.I sorely regret it now,i am constantly tormented by it,daily i think of it.I have confessed to God and yet i can't seem to find peace.DH feels i will have a breakdown.I have not been able to discuss it with anyone apart from DH because i feel ashamed and unclean.And my culture forbids things like this.
I fear i may not be able to have kids,i fear i have been damaged,i fear that i can never be forgiven.I fear that i am a monster and i am filled with guilt constantly.I do not know what to do most times cos i am consumed with fear.
Will have to go for med check ups and co but still i dunno if i can ever be truly free.
Please pray for me,for me to accept the grace God has given.This has affected all aspects of my life,spiritually,mentally,everything.
God bless you all,i hope to learn a lot from here.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

eissac2012 - Have a GREAT trip!!!!!



BRK06 said:


> Okay, it's been a little while since we've done random bits about ourselves, so I'd like to share my favorite Subway sandwich! :laugh2:
> (somebody is craving sandwiches lol)
> 
> I like to get the buffalo chicken on wheat bread with mozzarella cheese (toasted, of course!), cucumbers, banana peppers, black olives, and just a tiny bit of oil and vinegar! :thumbup:
> 
> How about you guys?

I don't eat sandwiches :dohh:, but... my hubby also loves the buffalo chicken on wheat bread! He gets pepper jack cheese, sweet peppers, jalapenos, black pepper, and buffalo sauce.


Ladies.... I'm praying for you all! I wish we could meet at Subway or something for lunch some days. I am 11 dpo, but my temps painfully resemble my temps from the past 2 months when af was on her way. I'm not giving up on this cycle just yet, but I am noticing the trend. I have my annual ob/gyn exam on the 8th. I had to make this appt back in July and this was the first one they could give me. I am going to test tomorrow morning. If I get a negative I will have to call and reschedule for a time when af won't be around.


----------



## Godsjewel

jellytiggy said:


> I just went through the forum rules and i may have said something i shouldn't have.
> I'll go again.My name is Linda,I am African but live in England.
> In 2007 an acquaintance asked to give my number to a guy she knows,i was like fine.We then started talking on the phone for a month and eventually met up.We clicked.It's been a rollercoaster,bittersweet.Eventually we got married last year.
> Have been TTC,i just recently found out about charting and checking for ovulation signs.It will boogle your mind as to how ignorant about these things i have been mostly because of where i'm from and how sheltered i was.
> On August 24th 2007,when i was 23,i had a BFP and was sorely afraid cos i was in school,and was having relations with DH when i knew it was against all my beliefs.We fell into sin big time.
> 
> On the same day,after the test,we had a termination(was 3 weeks):cry::cry:.I sorely regret it now,i am constantly tormented by it,daily i think of it.I have confessed to God and yet i can't seem to find peace.DH feels i will have a breakdown.I have not been able to discuss it with anyone apart from DH because i feel ashamed and unclean.And my culture forbids things like this.
> I fear i may not be able to have kids,i fear i have been damaged,i fear that i can never be forgiven.I fear that i am a monster and i am filled with guilt constantly.I do not know what to do most times cos i am consumed with fear.
> Will have to go for med check ups and co but still i dunno if i can ever be truly free.
> Please pray for me,for me to accept the grace God has given.This has affected all aspects of my life,spiritually,mentally,everything.
> God bless you all,i hope to learn a lot from here.

Hi Linda :hugs:

Gods plan for your life always includes redemption. He longs to forgive you for all of your sins, including abortion. He will always forgives a repentant heart. 

While God does forgive, abortion carries so much guilt that it is difficult to feel forgiven. It is an oppressive weight that Satan uses at every turn to discourage believers struggling under its burden. God offers peace, joy, and most of all, forgiveness. He doesnt say, You are forgiven if you feel forgiven. He says, You are forgiven. It is something you have to believe and receive. If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just and will forgive us our sins and purify us from all unrighteousness (1 John 1:9). 

Who is a God like you, who pardons sin and forgives the transgression of the remnant of His inheritance? You do not stay angry forever but delight to show mercy (Micah 7:18). 

It takes real faith to believe in that type of forgiveness. 

As far as the east is from the west, so far hath he removed our transgressions from us (Ps. 103:12). 

I have blotted out, as a thick cloud, thy transgressions, and, as a cloud, thy sins: return unto me; for I have redeemed thee (Is. 44:22). 

Who is a God like unto thee, that pardoneth iniquity, and passeth by the transgression of the remnant of his heritage? (Mic. 7:18). 

And their sins and iniquities will I remember no more (Heb 10:17). 

God bless you hun :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

QUOTE=SuperwomanTTC;15316686]eissac2012 - Have a GREAT trip!!!!!



BRK06 said:


> Okay, it's been a little while since we've done random bits about ourselves, so I'd like to share my favorite Subway sandwich! :laugh2:
> (somebody is craving sandwiches lol)
> 
> I like to get the buffalo chicken on wheat bread with mozzarella cheese (toasted, of course!), cucumbers, banana peppers, black olives, and just a tiny bit of oil and vinegar! :thumbup:
> 
> How about you guys?




> I don't eat sandwiches :dohh:, but... my hubby also loves the buffalo chicken on wheat bread! He gets pepper jack cheese, sweet peppers, jalapenos, black pepper, and buffalo sauce.
> 
> 
> Ladies.... I'm praying for you all! I wish we could meet at Subway or something for lunch some days. I am 11 dpo, but my temps painfully resemble my temps from the past 2 months when af was on her way. I'm not giving up on this cycle just yet, but I am noticing the trend. I have my annual ob/gyn exam on the 8th. I had to make this appt back in July and this was the first one they could give me. I am going to test tomorrow morning. If I get a negative I will have to call and reschedule for a time when af won't be around.

:saywhat: you don't eat sandwiches???

Thank you for your prayers sweetheart. I'm still going :wacko: over here not knowing why i'm bleeding a week before AF while taking prometrium. I think I'm going to email my doctor and see what she says.

Praying for continued peace throughout the rest of your tww :hugs:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Good Morning Ladies, I hope everyone is having a great and blessed day. I just wanted to share with you a little bit from the preaching i heard this past week and how it spoke to me about ttc. He read the story of Abraham and Isaac. I know that story has been shared before on here but he brought something out that i never knew before. In the King James Version it calls Isaac a lad (not sure what it calls him in other versions) but he brought out that a "lad" was generally between the age of 13 and 17 and that he would have to be older because he had to help carry the wood for the alter. When ever i heard that story i always thought of Isaac being like 5 or 6 and just being a naive little boy but he wasn't. Still he obeyed and trusted his father, even when Abraham asked him to get on the alter and he was holding the knife over him about to sacrifice him. We never notice Isaac question or put up a fight about it, he just did it. 

Before when i read this story I always said i wanted the faith of Abraham (which i do) but right now Isaac's faith is whats speaking to me. The faith to trust our father enough to get up on the alter willing to be the burnt sacrifice if that's truly what God has asked of us. To see the knife hanging over us and be completely at peace with God's will. 

I know I'm not doing that. I've become so obsessed with ttc that I've put my faith in the things that i can do to get the results that i want. I pray all the time for God's timing that I forget that maybe His will is that I don't have kids and all my time is supposed to be focused on my husband, the church, and showing the community Christ. 

So I think that from now on I'm gonna change my prayer from "In your time Lord I'm ready" to "Lord if it's not your will that I have a baby then I'm ok with that. All I want out of my life is your perfect will. And if thats using all of my time and resources serving you then I'm going to be perfectly happy and content with that, even without a baby of my own." 

I'm not giving up on having a baby, I believe God gave me this desire for a reason. But I realized that for me to be completely at peace about ttc I need to be willing to accept if I never get that bfp and be happy with the things that i have been blessed with.

I really hope that what i was saying wasn't confusing. I know what i want to say in my head but when i go to say it (or write it) it gets all mixed up on the way out.

Romans 5:3-4 " And not only so, but we glory in tribulations also; knowing that tribulations worketh patience; And patience,experience; and experience, hope"


----------



## eissac2012

Mattsgirl said:


> Good Morning Ladies, I hope everyone is having a great and blessed day. I just wanted to share with you a little bit from the preaching i heard this past week and how it spoke to me about ttc. He read the story of Abraham and Isaac. I know that story has been shared before on here but he brought something out that i never knew before. In the King James Version it calls Isaac a lad (not sure what it calls him in other versions) but he brought out that a "lad" was generally between the age of 13 and 17 and that he would have to be older because he had to help carry the wood for the alter. When ever i heard that story i always thought of Isaac being like 5 or 6 and just being a naive little boy but he wasn't. Still he obeyed and trusted his father, even when Abraham asked him to get on the alter and he was holding the knife over him about to sacrifice him. We never notice Isaac question or put up a fight about it, he just did it.
> 
> Before when i read this story I always said i wanted the faith of Abraham (which i do) but right now Isaac's faith is whats speaking to me. The faith to trust our father enough to get up on the alter willing to be the burnt sacrifice if that's truly what God has asked of us. To see the knife hanging over us and be completely at peace with God's will.
> 
> I know I'm not doing that. I've become so obsessed with ttc that I've put my faith in the things that i can do to get the results that i want. I pray all the time for God's timing that I forget that maybe His will is that I don't have kids and all my time is supposed to be focused on my husband, the church, and showing the community Christ.
> 
> So I think that from now on I'm gonna change my prayer from "In your time Lord I'm ready" to "Lord if it's not your will that I have a baby then I'm ok with that. All I want out of my life is your perfect will. And if thats using all of my time and resources serving you then I'm going to be perfectly happy and content with that, even without a baby of my own."
> 
> I'm not giving up on having a baby, I believe God gave me this desire for a reason. But I realized that for me to be completely at peace about ttc I need to be willing to accept if I never get that bfp and be happy with the things that i have been blessed with.
> 
> I really hope that what i was saying wasn't confusing. I know what i want to say in my head but when i go to say it (or write it) it gets all mixed up on the way out.
> 
> Romans 5:3-4 " And not only so, but we glory in tribulations also; knowing that tribulations worketh patience; And patience,experience; and experience, hope"

Wow. I, like you, always assumed Isaac was a young child that didn't realize what was happening. To think he was a young man, who definatly realized what his dad was about to do..yet, like you mentioned, trusted him so much.. Wow.. To have that faith in our Heavenly Father, that ultimately, he knows what is in our best interest and it's never been his plans to harm us, but instead to prosper us... 

Thanks for sharing this!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Mattsgirl said:


> Good Morning Ladies, I hope everyone is having a great and blessed day. I just wanted to share with you a little bit from the preaching i heard this past week and how it spoke to me about ttc. He read the story of Abraham and Isaac. I know that story has been shared before on here but he brought something out that i never knew before. In the King James Version it calls Isaac a lad (not sure what it calls him in other versions) but he brought out that a "lad" was generally between the age of 13 and 17 and that he would have to be older because he had to help carry the wood for the alter. When ever i heard that story i always thought of Isaac being like 5 or 6 and just being a naive little boy but he wasn't. Still he obeyed and trusted his father, even when Abraham asked him to get on the alter and he was holding the knife over him about to sacrifice him. We never notice Isaac question or put up a fight about it, he just did it.
> 
> Before when i read this story I always said i wanted the faith of Abraham (which i do) but right now Isaac's faith is whats speaking to me. The faith to trust our father enough to get up on the alter willing to be the burnt sacrifice if that's truly what God has asked of us. To see the knife hanging over us and be completely at peace with God's will.
> 
> I know I'm not doing that. I've become so obsessed with ttc that I've put my faith in the things that i can do to get the results that i want. I pray all the time for God's timing that I forget that maybe His will is that I don't have kids and all my time is supposed to be focused on my husband, the church, and showing the community Christ.
> 
> So I think that from now on I'm gonna change my prayer from "In your time Lord I'm ready" to "Lord if it's not your will that I have a baby then I'm ok with that. All I want out of my life is your perfect will. And if thats using all of my time and resources serving you then I'm going to be perfectly happy and content with that, even without a baby of my own."
> 
> I'm not giving up on having a baby, I believe God gave me this desire for a reason. But I realized that for me to be completely at peace about ttc I need to be willing to accept if I never get that bfp and be happy with the things that i have been blessed with.
> 
> I really hope that what i was saying wasn't confusing. I know what i want to say in my head but when i go to say it (or write it) it gets all mixed up on the way out.
> 
> Romans 5:3-4 " And not only so, but we glory in tribulations also; knowing that tribulations worketh patience; And patience,experience; and experience, hope"


GREAT WORD!!! That was perfect:thumbup:


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

So I'm suppose to test tomorrow....I've been thinking about this all day. I'm scared. I know being scared is something i shouldn't do but it's hard. I'm praying for faith and strength and I'm hoping you will help with that too. I've been trying to have faith that God will provide me with the desires of my heart, but it is super hard. I've been reading a book called Supernatural Childbirth and now reading her sequel prayers and promises through supernatural childbirth and I highly recommend them both. Her last name is Mize...cannot remember her first right now. Keep me in your thoughts ladies.


----------



## Heather11

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> So I'm suppose to test tomorrow....I've been thinking about this all day. I'm scared. I know being scared is something i shouldn't do but it's hard. I'm praying for faith and strength and I'm hoping you will help with that too. I've been trying to have faith that God will provide me with the desires of my heart, but it is super hard. I've been reading a book called Supernatural Childbirth and now reading her sequel prayers and promises through supernatural childbirth and I highly recommend them both. Her last name is Mize...cannot remember her first right now. Keep me in your thoughts ladies.

Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Heather11

Mattsgirl said:


> Good Morning Ladies, I hope everyone is having a great and blessed day. I just wanted to share with you a little bit from the preaching i heard this past week and how it spoke to me about ttc. He read the story of Abraham and Isaac. I know that story has been shared before on here but he brought something out that i never knew before. In the King James Version it calls Isaac a lad (not sure what it calls him in other versions) but he brought out that a "lad" was generally between the age of 13 and 17 and that he would have to be older because he had to help carry the wood for the alter. When ever i heard that story i always thought of Isaac being like 5 or 6 and just being a naive little boy but he wasn't. Still he obeyed and trusted his father, even when Abraham asked him to get on the alter and he was holding the knife over him about to sacrifice him. We never notice Isaac question or put up a fight about it, he just did it.
> 
> Before when i read this story I always said i wanted the faith of Abraham (which i do) but right now Isaac's faith is whats speaking to me. The faith to trust our father enough to get up on the alter willing to be the burnt sacrifice if that's truly what God has asked of us. To see the knife hanging over us and be completely at peace with God's will.
> 
> I know I'm not doing that. I've become so obsessed with ttc that I've put my faith in the things that i can do to get the results that i want. I pray all the time for God's timing that I forget that maybe His will is that I don't have kids and all my time is supposed to be focused on my husband, the church, and showing the community Christ.
> 
> So I think that from now on I'm gonna change my prayer from "In your time Lord I'm ready" to "Lord if it's not your will that I have a baby then I'm ok with that. All I want out of my life is your perfect will. And if thats using all of my time and resources serving you then I'm going to be perfectly happy and content with that, even without a baby of my own."
> 
> I'm not giving up on having a baby, I believe God gave me this desire for a reason. But I realized that for me to be completely at peace about ttc I need to be willing to accept if I never get that bfp and be happy with the things that i have been blessed with.
> 
> I really hope that what i was saying wasn't confusing. I know what i want to say in my head but when i go to say it (or write it) it gets all mixed up on the way out.
> 
> Romans 5:3-4 " And not only so, but we glory in tribulations also; knowing that tribulations worketh patience; And patience,experience; and experience, hope"

Good for you hun!! :flower: I am also trying to stop being so obsessed and just push forth with life and do some things for me because I stress myself out too much!


----------



## Heather11

So I have the opportunity to apply for a promotion at work. It will be more money, but the commute will be about 20 minutes longer that what I drive now. Professionally this will be a great opportunity for me, but once a baby is here it could make things very stressful not getting home til later, being further away from home, etc. I am so torn. I am not sure if I should go for the opportunity or wait to see if something opens up closer.....sometimes I feel like whatever decision I make will be the wrong one....argh!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> So I have the opportunity to apply for a promotion at work. It will be more money, but the commute will be about 20 minutes longer that what I drive now. Professionally this will be a great opportunity for me, but once a baby is here it could make things very stressful not getting home til later, being further away from home, etc. I am so torn. I am not sure if I should go for the opportunity or wait to see if something opens up closer.....sometimes I feel like whatever decision I make will be the wrong one....argh!!!

I get what you're saying, but don't let that stop you from pursuing a great opportunity. Plus, that extra money will come in handy since having children can be pricey.

I will pray for you Hun :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

I got a response from my doctor...

"The spotting can be from a couple of different things. It can be from a polyp, an abrasion to the cervix from the friction of intercourse, or a low estrogen and progesterone - despite Prometrium."

She wants me to go to the lab to check my estrogen and progesterone levels. If my estrogen is low, she wants to prescribe something for that. I'm already taking 2 meds, I don't want to take another one :nope:


----------



## jellytiggy

Thanks for that word Sarah,will carry it in my heart.
God will surely intervene on your behalf. In spite of all my wrong doing he has always pulled through,imagine what happens then when you truly trust him to work for your good...It can only get better..

God's grace to you and all our TTC ladiesss.It is well


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> So I have the opportunity to apply for a promotion at work. It will be more money, but the commute will be about 20 minutes longer that what I drive now. Professionally this will be a great opportunity for me, but once a baby is here it could make things very stressful not getting home til later, being further away from home, etc. I am so torn. I am not sure if I should go for the opportunity or wait to see if something opens up closer.....sometimes I feel like whatever decision I make will be the wrong one....argh!!!
> 
> I get what you're saying, but don't let that stop you from pursuing a great opportunity. Plus, that extra money will come in handy since having children can be pricey.
> 
> I will pray for you Hun :hugs:Click to expand...


I know!! I just feel that one a baby does come the distance and hours will make things more difficult....but I have no idea how long it will take to get pregnant so in the mean time.....Sometimes I hate having to make grown up decisions!


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> I got a response from my doctor...
> 
> "The spotting can be from a couple of different things. It can be from a polyp, an abrasion to the cervix from the friction of intercourse, or a low estrogen and progesterone - despite Prometrium."
> 
> She wants me to go to the lab to check my estrogen and progesterone levels. If my estrogen is low, she wants to prescribe something for that. I'm already taking 2 meds, I don't want to take another one :nope:

Aww hun :hugs: I hope that everything works out!!!! :flower:


----------



## beckysprayer

Hi Ladies! :hugs: I hope all of you are doing well! I haven't been on much because I have been busy and am trying to spend more of my free time on God and less on stressing over TTC. I am praying for all of you daily and know that God will bring us all a baby in His precious and perfect time.

We had a guest preacher at church who shared with us his testimony about starting a family. He and his wife were trying for a family for seven years and thought for sure they would never have children. One day out of the blue they discover they are expecting their first child. Then another came. And another. They ended up having seven children back to back. God is amazing and brings us miracles every day. We must not lose hope because thought different from ours, His timing is always perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> Hi Ladies! :hugs: I hope all of you are doing well! I haven't been on much because I have been busy and am trying to spend more of my free time on God and less on stressing over TTC. I am praying for all of you daily and know that God will bring us all a baby in His precious and perfect time.
> 
> We had a guest preacher at church who shared with us his testimony about starting a family. He and his wife were trying for a family for seven years and thought for sure they would never have children. One day out of the blue they discover they are expecting their first child. Then another came. And another. They ended up having seven children back to back. God is amazing and brings us miracles every day. We must not lose hope because thought different from ours, His timing is always perfect :thumbup:

:hugs: missed you!!!

Wow, one :baby: for every year they tried to concieve....that's amazing! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BRK06

eissac2012 said:


> Good Morning everyone! I've been kinda silent the past few days, but things have been CRAZY hectic...we leave for Vegas tomorrow...leaving work a tad early to fly out... but a remodeling project starts tomorrow on our house as well...so between getting everything at the house moved around and ready, I haven't even begun to pack! That's my goal for tonight...promise! lol Plus, i'm an accountant, so tax season is already in full-swing and tiring!
> I'm def ready for some alone time with dh, without either of us worrying about work or the remodel or anything... def. a welcomed break :)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday! It's a bit chilly here this morning...

Have a fun and safe trip! It will be good to for you to get away for a bit :)


----------



## BRK06

jellytiggy said:


> I just went through the forum rules and i may have said something i shouldn't have.
> I'll go again.My name is Linda,I am African but live in England.
> In 2007 an acquaintance asked to give my number to a guy she knows,i was like fine.We then started talking on the phone for a month and eventually met up.We clicked.It's been a rollercoaster,bittersweet.Eventually we got married last year.
> Have been TTC,i just recently found out about charting and checking for ovulation signs.It will boogle your mind as to how ignorant about these things i have been mostly because of where i'm from and how sheltered i was.
> On August 24th 2007,when i was 23,i had a BFP and was sorely afraid cos i was in school,and was having relations with DH when i knew it was against all my beliefs.We fell into sin big time.
> 
> On the same day,after the test,we had a termination(was 3 weeks):cry::cry:.I sorely regret it now,i am constantly tormented by it,daily i think of it.I have confessed to God and yet i can't seem to find peace.DH feels i will have a breakdown.I have not been able to discuss it with anyone apart from DH because i feel ashamed and unclean.And my culture forbids things like this.
> I fear i may not be able to have kids,i fear i have been damaged,i fear that i can never be forgiven.I fear that i am a monster and i am filled with guilt constantly.I do not know what to do most times cos i am consumed with fear.
> Will have to go for med check ups and co but still i dunno if i can ever be truly free.
> Please pray for me,for me to accept the grace God has given.This has affected all aspects of my life,spiritually,mentally,everything.
> God bless you all,i hope to learn a lot from here.

I'm sorry you're struggling with such a heavy burden :cry: I just wanted to say that there is nothing we can do that God won't forgive. Some of the most important people in Bible history like were murderers, adulterers, liars (example King David, Paul, Peter etc) yet God forgave them and used them to do great things! As soon as we ask Him for forgiveness, He wipes our slates clean. That's the beauty of Christ's sacrifice for us! Sometimes we make things worse on ourselves by hanging on to the things that we've done that make us feel guilty, unclean or damaged. I too am dealing with some of the physical manifestations of some poor choices I made long ago, but it took me a long time to get past the the emotional and mental grief. I asked God's forgiveness many many times, but I couldn't get rid of the feelings of being damaged goods and worthless as a woman and wife. Finally I had my eyes opened when someone asked me, "You think you're bigger than God that you're going to set the terms of your forgiveness? Why would you ask for His forgiveness, but then stomp all over it by hanging on to what you've asked him to forgive and take away?" I realized that I needed to forgive myself and let go. Only once I did that, and gave everything to Him was I able to finally be at peace with it. The leftover physical issues affecting my fertility suck, but I no longer look at them like a punishment. It's just adding more to the testimony that will bring Him glory! I read this passage quite a bit back then and I want to share it with you.

Have mercy on me, O God, according to your unfailing love; according to your great compassion blot out my transgressions. Wash away all my iniquity and cleanse me from my sin. For I know my transgressions, and my sin is always before me. Against you, you only, have I sinned and done what is evil in your sight; so you are right in your verdict and justified when you judge. Surely I was sinful at birth, sinful from the time my mother conceived me. Yet you desired faithfulness even in the womb; you taught me wisdom in that secret place. 
Cleanse me with hyssop, and I will be clean; wash me, and I will be whiter than snow. Let me hear joy and gladness; let the bones you have crushed rejoice. Hide your face from my sins and blot out all my iniquity. Create in me a pure heart, O God, and renew a steadfast spirit within me. Do not cast me from your presence or take your Holy Spirit from me. 
Restore to me the joy of your salvation and grant me a willing spirit, to sustain me. Then I will teach transgressors your ways, so that sinners will turn back to you. Deliver me from the guilt of bloodshed, O God, you who are God my Savior, and my tongue will sing of your righteousness.
Open my lips, Lord, and my mouth will declare your praise. You do not delight in sacrifice, or I would bring it; you do not take pleasure in burnt offerings. My sacrifice, O God, is a broken spirit; a broken and contrite heart you, God, will not despise. -Psalm 51:1-17

I don't know if this helps you at all, but we're all here for you and I am praying for you!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Anybody else have issues with BnB? I had the worst time trying to get the page to come (and stay!) up!

Sydney, thank you so much for sharing your insight into Isaac... I never thought about it that way, but you are absolutely right! I pray we all have that much faith and trust!

Heather- I'm praying for you! It sounds like a great opportunity and if it is God's will, He will make it work, even with a :baby: blessing! 

Sarah- I'm sorry you're having to deal with this :hugs: Praying that you get good news when you see the doc!!

Becky- Hi there! It's good to hear from you! Thank you for sharing your guest preacher's testimony with us...what a blessing!

Just wanted to say I'm thinking of all you ladies and keeping you in prayer! I hope you have a good Tuesday! :)

Please say a little prayer for me today...they found some abnormal cells and I have to get a biopsy done :(


----------



## MummyWant2be

Kim my dear - Thank you for this - I can relate about choices :cry: i made in the past and this was like you are talking to me directly...

i thank god for all of you ladies - and for BnB...i really appreciate each and everyone of you...

and i pray that god blesses you all with whatever your heart desires...

sorry for being MIA i'm trying not to obsess about ttc ...so i will be logging in every now and then...

hope all of you ladies are having a great evening/day...

remember ladies "gods timing is always always perfect" :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

Good morning ladies....I hope everybody is having a great day so far. I am still debating the work opportunity but am giving myself until tomorrow to make the decision. Argh!! Haha Other than that I am officially back in the two week wait!!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Please say a little prayer for me today...they found some abnormal cells and I have to get a biopsy done :(

It's going to be ok hun :hugs:
Praying for you [-o&lt;


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Good morning ladies....I hope everybody is having a great day so far. I am still debating the work opportunity but am giving myself until tomorrow to make the decision. Argh!! Haha Other than that I am officially back in the two week wait!!

good morning sweetie!

so far the day is going well, I'm feeling pretty good. Going to head out to the lab in about an hour so they can get a read on my progesterone and estrogen levels, praying everything looks good :thumbup:

Decisions, decisions...don't you wish there was a sign to tell you to not take or take the job, like a burning bush or something :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

MummyWant2be said:


> Kim my dear - Thank you for this - I can relate about choices :cry: i made in the past and this was like you are talking to me directly...
> 
> i thank god for all of you ladies - and for BnB...i really appreciate each and everyone of you...
> 
> and i pray that god blesses you all with whatever your heart desires...
> 
> sorry for being MIA i'm trying not to obsess about ttc ...so i will be logging in every now and then...
> 
> hope all of you ladies are having a great evening/day...
> 
> remember ladies "gods timing is always always perfect" :hugs:

Thank you for your prayers :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

What an amazing example Hannah gives to the woman desperate for a child! Just as you would give anything to conceive and give birth to a healthy, full-term baby, Hannah also pleaded with God for a child. Surely you will see yourself in her sorrow. Make it a goal to see yourself in Hannahs worship. 

We see a portrait of persistence in Hannah. 1 Samuel 1:7 tells us that as Hannahs great effort to become a mother dragged on year after year, so did Hannahs determination to worship God. It happened year after year, as often as she went up to the house of the LORD Hannah kept going to worship. She didnt decide that her battle was so intense that she had to hide herself in the confines of her home. She kept going to worship year after infertile year. 

We also learn that Hannah was not only a persistent worshipper, but she was also a persistent pray-er. 1 Samuel 1:12 says Now it came about as she continued praying before the LORD God didnt answer her prayer the first time she prayed, so she kept praying. When Gods answer was a silent not now, Hannah kept on praying. When she was accused of being drunk due to her grief, she kept on praying. Hannah just simply kept on praying. 

If you have seen yourself in Hannahs tears, find yourself in Hannahs persistent worship and prayer. Even after God blessed Hannah with the child she had begged for for so many years, her persistence in prayer and worship continued. Compare the first and second chapters of 1 Samuel. In chapter one, we see Hannah begging God for a child. In chapter two, we see Hannahs song of thanksgiving for Gods gift of Samuel. Notice anything? How many verses in chapter one are devoted to Hannah asking God for a child? 3 (1 Samuel 1:10-12). Now look at chapter 2. How many verses are devoted to Hannah praising God for His gift of a child? 10! (1 Samuel 2:1-10) Her praises far outnumbered her petitions! If you go back to chapter one, youll even witness her worship in the midst of her heartache and her praise spilling forth before Samuel was weaned. Hannah never forgot to give praise and worship to the God who had closed her womb! 

Worship God through your tears. Dont forget to invite Him to your celebrations. May the story of Hannahs persistent prayer and worship inspire you through the good days and the bad.

Blessings to you today :flower:


----------



## BRK06

MummyWant2be said:


> Kim my dear - Thank you for this - I can relate about choices :cry: i made in the past and this was like you are talking to me directly...
> 
> i thank god for all of you ladies - and for BnB...i really appreciate each and everyone of you...
> 
> and i pray that god blesses you all with whatever your heart desires...
> 
> sorry for being MIA i'm trying not to obsess about ttc ...so i will be logging in every now and then...
> 
> hope all of you ladies are having a great evening/day...
> 
> remember ladies "gods timing is always always perfect" :hugs:

:hugs: You are right about that... He always knows what is best!
No worries about being MIA for a bit...we're still here and praying for you!!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies....I hope everybody is having a great day so far. I am still debating the work opportunity but am giving myself until tomorrow to make the decision. Argh!! Haha Other than that I am officially back in the two week wait!!
> 
> good morning sweetie!
> 
> so far the day is going well, I'm feeling pretty good. Going to head out to the lab in about an hour so they can get a read on my progesterone and estrogen levels, praying everything looks good :thumbup:
> 
> Decisions, decisions...don't you wish there was a sign to tell you to not take or take the job, like a burning bush or something :haha:Click to expand...

Good morning Girls! Praying for you both! I hope you get your "burning bush" Heather and have some insight to what you should do about your job.
Sarah, I hope you get some good news from your labs today!

:hugs: for you both!!!


----------



## Heather11

Hahahahahaha if I see any bushes on fire today that would be amazing I will keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Good morning ladies! I am :wacko: right now. 5 pharmacists were out sick last night/this morning so I had to be to work at 1am!!!! I just want to thank all of you for your posts the past few days because they have encouraged me in different situations that I am going through. I have been going through a LOT at work because 2 of my coworkers are trying to get me fired. I just give God the glory because I have peace regarding the situation and know it will work out for my good.


----------



## BRK06

Praise Song!!


This song causes me to get goosebumps and fills me with peace and joy all at the same time when I hear it! 

Have a blessed day!! :D

The Valley Song (Sing of Your Mercy) by Jars of Clay

You have led me to the sadness
I have carried this pain
on a back bruised, nearly broken
I'm crying out to You

I will sing of Your mercy
that leads me through valleys of sorrow
to rivers of joy

when death, like a gypsy
comes to steal what I love
I will still look to the heavens
I will still seek your face
but I fear You aren't listening
because there are no words
just the stillness
and the hunger
for a faith that assures

I will sing of Your mercy
that leads me through valleys of sorrow
to rivers of joy

alleluia, alleluia
alleluia, alleluia

while we wait for rescue
with our eyes tightly shut
face to the ground using our hands
to cover the fatal cut
though the pain is an ocean
tossing us around, around, around
You have calmed greater waters
higher mountains have come down

I will sing of Your mercy
that leads me through valleys of sorrow
to rivers of joy
I will sing of Your mercy
that leads me through valleys of sorrow
to rivers of joy
alleluia, alleluia
alleluia, alleluia


Isn't that great?! We're all paddling through our valley of infertility to our river of JOY! :boat: We have the Great Captain charting our course :happydance:


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> Hahahahahaha if I see any bushes on fire today that would be amazing I will keep my eyes peeled!

Maybe you should walk around with a jug of water...just in case! :haha:


----------



## jellytiggy

Good day ladies,
This place is such a blessing.I cannot thank you all enough.BRK06,Godsjewel,the rest of the crew,I am soo humbled.

Exodus 23:26,NLT- 'There will be no miscarriages or infertility in your land,I will give you long full lives'. That is my prayer for all in here.There will be testimonies.As you have lifted my spirit and given me words of hope,so shall yours be lifted as well.
May God shower his blessings on you all.I pray to be a worshipper like Hannah.

More about me,i am 27.Just graduated for Med school and currently studying for Uk licensing exams.Hubby is a doctor too with a crazy schedule.Comes back so tired sometimes that suggesting BD is impossible.I used web md ovulation calculator and on the days we were supposed to BD,we were having a spat,lol.We have made up but the chance blew by..
How do you all handle rows?How long do you take to resolve it?and how do you accept am apology graciously when you are fuming?

To all who have labs today,God's grace and favor to you!:thumbup:


----------



## BRK06

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Good morning ladies! I am :wacko: right now. 5 pharmacists were out sick last night/this morning so I had to be to work at 1am!!!! I just want to thank all of you for your posts the past few days because they have encouraged me in different situations that I am going through. I have been going through a LOT at work because 2 of my coworkers are trying to get me fired. I just give God the glory because I have peace regarding the situation and know it will work out for my good.

Oh no! I'm praying that God heals your sickness and also for your work situation... I hope it turns out ok!

How was your trip?


----------



## jellytiggy

@BRK06
Thanks again for that word and that Psalm.It spoke to my heart and yes,it helped me a whole lot.Copying and pasting the word from you and Godsjewel.I will go back to read and read and read till it saturates my being.
God Bless you immensely.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

BRK06 said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! I am :wacko: right now. 5 pharmacists were out sick last night/this morning so I had to be to work at 1am!!!! I just want to thank all of you for your posts the past few days because they have encouraged me in different situations that I am going through. I have been going through a LOT at work because 2 of my coworkers are trying to get me fired. I just give God the glory because I have peace regarding the situation and know it will work out for my good.
> 
> Oh no! I'm praying that God heals your sickness and also for your work situation... I hope it turns out ok!
> 
> How was your trip?Click to expand...

It should all turn out okay. All the complaints they made are part of their job description, but I still have to go through the motions of the paperwork and the grievance process. 

My trip home was WONDERFUL!!! It was such a blessing to be able to eat my mom's cooking and go to church with my whole family :cloud9:. I'm getting ready for Super Bowl weekend now. This will be my first Super Bowl so I'm pretty excited! :happydance:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

jellytiggy said:


> Good day ladies,
> This place is such a blessing.I cannot thank you all enough.BRK06,Godsjewel,the rest of the crew,I am soo humbled.
> 
> Exodus 23:26,NLT- 'There will be no miscarriages or infertility in your land,I will give you long full lives'. That is my prayer for all in here.There will be testimonies.As you have lifted my spirit and given me words of hope,so shall yours be lifted as well.
> May God shower his blessings on you all.I pray to be a worshipper like Hannah.
> 
> More about me,i am 27.Just graduated for Med school and currently studying for Uk licensing exams.Hubby is a doctor too with a crazy schedule.Comes back so tired sometimes that suggesting BD is impossible.I used web md ovulation calculator and on the days we were supposed to BD,we were having a spat,lol.We have made up but the chance blew by..
> How do you all handle rows?How long do you take to resolve it?and how do you accept am apology graciously when you are fuming?
> 
> To all who have labs today,God's grace and favor to you!:thumbup:

The pastor that married my husband and I told us to "leave, cleave, and weave." When we get married we leave our separate homes, cleave together and to God, and weave a strong relationship. When we argue we have to leave what is upsetting us behind, cleave together and to God, and weave a stronger relationship. Things that are closely woven together are harder to tear apart. The main thing I can suggest is communication. My hubby and I talk about our disagreements as soon as possible because our schedules are crazy. I just try to be as calm as possible and not let my emotions get in the way of effectively communicating how I feel. Pray and study some scriptures together too.


----------



## BRK06

jellytiggy said:


> @BRK06
> Thanks again for that word and that Psalm.It spoke to my heart and yes,it helped me a whole lot.Copying and pasting the word from you and Godsjewel.I will go back to read and read and read till it saturates my being.
> God Bless you immensely.

I am very happy I could help :hugs: 

Also, when hubby and I row, we use the "time-out to calm down" method. When I'm nearly at my point where it goes from a "strong discussion" to a shouting match, I just say 'ok I'm done for the moment' and leave the room for a little while. Then, when we're calmer, we either finish the convo or just apologize, pray and move on. The calm down period lasts anywhere from a few minutes to hours :haha: We make it a point to resolve whatever it is before bed, though.


----------



## BRK06

SuperwomanTTC said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! I am :wacko: right now. 5 pharmacists were out sick last night/this morning so I had to be to work at 1am!!!! I just want to thank all of you for your posts the past few days because they have encouraged me in different situations that I am going through. I have been going through a LOT at work because 2 of my coworkers are trying to get me fired. I just give God the glory because I have peace regarding the situation and know it will work out for my good.
> 
> Oh no! I'm praying that God heals your sickness and also for your work situation... I hope it turns out ok!
> 
> How was your trip?Click to expand...
> 
> It should all turn out okay. All the complaints they made are part of their job description, but I still have to go through the motions of the paperwork and the grievance process.
> 
> My trip home was WONDERFUL!!! It was such a blessing to be able to eat my mom's cooking and go to church with my whole family :cloud9:. I'm getting ready for Super Bowl weekend now. This will be my first Super Bowl so I'm pretty excited! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay! I'm glad you had a good trip!

I'm excited for the Super Bowl too... Go Giants! :D

Who are you going for?


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

brk06 said:


> superwomanttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brk06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> superwomanttc said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies! I am :wacko: Right now. 5 pharmacists were out sick last night/this morning so i had to be to work at 1am!!!! I just want to thank all of you for your posts the past few days because they have encouraged me in different situations that i am going through. I have been going through a lot at work because 2 of my coworkers are trying to get me fired. I just give god the glory because i have peace regarding the situation and know it will work out for my good.
> 
> oh no! I'm praying that god heals your sickness and also for your work situation... I hope it turns out ok!
> 
> How was your trip?Click to expand...
> 
> it should all turn out okay. All the complaints they made are part of their job description, but i still have to go through the motions of the paperwork and the grievance process.
> 
> My trip home was wonderful!!! It was such a blessing to be able to eat my mom's cooking and go to church with my whole family :cloud9:. I'm getting ready for super bowl weekend now. This will be my first super bowl so i'm pretty excited! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yay! I'm glad you had a good trip!
> 
> I'm excited for the super bowl too... Go giants! :d
> 
> who are you going for?Click to expand...

*Giants!!!!!*


----------



## prayingfor1

Hi all! Just an update - I stumbled across a Clear Blue Easy fertility monitor at CVS (had never known about them before). It was over $200 and (on the package) didn't seem much different than a regular OPK test, so I figured I'd do some research online before dropping that kind of money. The reviews were really good, and I found it MUCH cheaper on amazon.com, so decided to give it a try. Basically it tests not only the LH level, but also the estrogen level and shows "peak" when both are high (instead of the OPK that only measures the surge in LH). The curious person that I am, I had to continue doing the regular OPK tests along with the fertility monitor. Let me tell you...I was shocked! I got a +OPK on CD16, but the monitor didn't show "peak" yet. Hm...ok. I tested the next day and the OPK was negative and the monitor still wasn't reading "peak." I thought it was odd and immediately assumed something was wrong with the monitor. I kept testing on that, though, and finally got the "peak" reading on CDs 18 and 19. All I could think to myself is "Is it possible that allllll this time we've simply been 'off' by a couple days?!?!?!" :dohh: After thinking about it even more, my temps never rose as quickly after a +OPK as they should have, so that really could be it. I told my DH and we both just started laughing! There's a reason we were in that CVS that night after church! So now I'm in the tww (ovulated Monday). Prayers to God that our little bundle of joy is on his/her way! 

And prayers for all of you, as always! :flow:


----------



## prayingfor1

SuperwomanTTC said:


> brk06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> superwomanttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brk06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> superwomanttc said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies! I am :wacko: Right now. 5 pharmacists were out sick last night/this morning so i had to be to work at 1am!!!! I just want to thank all of you for your posts the past few days because they have encouraged me in different situations that i am going through. I have been going through a lot at work because 2 of my coworkers are trying to get me fired. I just give god the glory because i have peace regarding the situation and know it will work out for my good.
> 
> oh no! I'm praying that god heals your sickness and also for your work situation... I hope it turns out ok!
> 
> How was your trip?Click to expand...
> 
> it should all turn out okay. All the complaints they made are part of their job description, but i still have to go through the motions of the paperwork and the grievance process.
> 
> My trip home was wonderful!!! It was such a blessing to be able to eat my mom's cooking and go to church with my whole family :cloud9:. I'm getting ready for super bowl weekend now. This will be my first super bowl so i'm pretty excited! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yay! I'm glad you had a good trip!
> 
> I'm excited for the super bowl too... Go giants! :d
> 
> who are you going for?Click to expand...
> 
> *Giants!!!!!*Click to expand...

I second that! Go Big Blue! :happydance:


----------



## Heather11

prayingfor1 said:


> superwomanttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brk06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> superwomanttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brk06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> superwomanttc said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies! I am :wacko: Right now. 5 pharmacists were out sick last night/this morning so i had to be to work at 1am!!!! I just want to thank all of you for your posts the past few days because they have encouraged me in different situations that i am going through. I have been going through a lot at work because 2 of my coworkers are trying to get me fired. I just give god the glory because i have peace regarding the situation and know it will work out for my good.
> 
> oh no! I'm praying that god heals your sickness and also for your work situation... I hope it turns out ok!
> 
> How was your trip?Click to expand...
> 
> it should all turn out okay. All the complaints they made are part of their job description, but i still have to go through the motions of the paperwork and the grievance process.
> 
> My trip home was wonderful!!! It was such a blessing to be able to eat my mom's cooking and go to church with my whole family :cloud9:. I'm getting ready for super bowl weekend now. This will be my first super bowl so i'm pretty excited! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yay! I'm glad you had a good trip!
> 
> I'm excited for the super bowl too... Go giants! :d
> 
> who are you going for?Click to expand...
> 
> *giants!!!!!*Click to expand...
> 
> i second that! go big blue! :happydance:Click to expand...


*noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo let's go pats!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha if I see any bushes on fire today that would be amazing I will keep my eyes peeled!
> 
> Maybe you should walk around with a jug of water...just in case! :haha:Click to expand...

So I haven't seen any burning bushes, but I have decided to take life by the horns and go for it! So I applied for the promotion. Now I get to wait and see what happens!! :coffee:


----------



## Godsjewel

:dust:


prayingfor1 said:


> Hi all! Just an update - I stumbled across a Clear Blue Easy fertility monitor at CVS (had never known about them before). It was over $200 and (on the package) didn't seem much different than a regular OPK test, so I figured I'd do some research online before dropping that kind of money. The reviews were really good, and I found it MUCH cheaper on amazon.com, so decided to give it a try. Basically it tests not only the LH level, but also the estrogen level and shows "peak" when both are high (instead of the OPK that only measures the surge in LH). The curious person that I am, I had to continue doing the regular OPK tests along with the fertility monitor. Let me tell you...I was shocked! I got a +OPK on CD16, but the monitor didn't show "peak" yet. Hm...ok. I tested the next day and the OPK was negative and the monitor still wasn't reading "peak." I thought it was odd and immediately assumed something was wrong with the monitor. I kept testing on that, though, and finally got the "peak" reading on CDs 18 and 19. All I could think to myself is "Is it possible that allllll this time we've simply been 'off' by a couple days?!?!?!" :dohh: After thinking about it even more, my temps never rose as quickly after a +OPK as they should have, so that really could be it. I told my DH and we both just started laughing! There's a reason we were in that CVS that night after church! So now I'm in the tww (ovulated Monday). Prayers to God that our little bundle of joy is on his/her way!
> 
> And prayers for all of you, as always! :flow:

Oh wow! I have that monitor and have been using for almost 2 years. I love it! it's so easy to use. I found a good deal on mine too, it was under $100.

Well now that it looks like your on track, here is some :dust:for you.


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha if I see any bushes on fire today that would be amazing I will keep my eyes peeled!
> 
> Maybe you should walk around with a jug of water...just in case! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> So I haven't seen any burning bushes, but I have decided to take life by the horns and go for it! So I applied for the promotion. Now I get to wait and see what happens!! :coffee:Click to expand...

you go girl! :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> prayingfor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> superwomanttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brk06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> superwomanttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brk06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> superwomanttc said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies! I am :wacko: Right now. 5 pharmacists were out sick last night/this morning so i had to be to work at 1am!!!! I just want to thank all of you for your posts the past few days because they have encouraged me in different situations that i am going through. I have been going through a lot at work because 2 of my coworkers are trying to get me fired. I just give god the glory because i have peace regarding the situation and know it will work out for my good.
> 
> oh no! I'm praying that god heals your sickness and also for your work situation... I hope it turns out ok!
> 
> How was your trip?Click to expand...
> 
> it should all turn out okay. All the complaints they made are part of their job description, but i still have to go through the motions of the paperwork and the grievance process.
> 
> My trip home was wonderful!!! It was such a blessing to be able to eat my mom's cooking and go to church with my whole family :cloud9:. I'm getting ready for super bowl weekend now. This will be my first super bowl so i'm pretty excited! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yay! I'm glad you had a good trip!
> 
> I'm excited for the super bowl too... Go giants! :d
> 
> who are you going for?Click to expand...
> 
> *giants!!!!!*Click to expand...
> 
> i second that! go big blue! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo let's go pats!!!!!!!!*Click to expand...

I'm with Heather, Go Patriots!!! I don't really care who wins, I'm just going by who has the cuter quarterback :haha:


----------



## BRK06

prayingfor1 said:


> Hi all! Just an update - I stumbled across a Clear Blue Easy fertility monitor at CVS (had never known about them before). It was over $200 and (on the package) didn't seem much different than a regular OPK test, so I figured I'd do some research online before dropping that kind of money. The reviews were really good, and I found it MUCH cheaper on amazon.com, so decided to give it a try. Basically it tests not only the LH level, but also the estrogen level and shows "peak" when both are high (instead of the OPK that only measures the surge in LH). The curious person that I am, I had to continue doing the regular OPK tests along with the fertility monitor. Let me tell you...I was shocked! I got a +OPK on CD16, but the monitor didn't show "peak" yet. Hm...ok. I tested the next day and the OPK was negative and the monitor still wasn't reading "peak." I thought it was odd and immediately assumed something was wrong with the monitor. I kept testing on that, though, and finally got the "peak" reading on CDs 18 and 19. All I could think to myself is "Is it possible that allllll this time we've simply been 'off' by a couple days?!?!?!" :dohh: After thinking about it even more, my temps never rose as quickly after a +OPK as they should have, so that really could be it. I told my DH and we both just started laughing! There's a reason we were in that CVS that night after church! So now I'm in the tww (ovulated Monday). Prayers to God that our little bundle of joy is on his/her way!
> 
> And prayers for all of you, as always! :flow:

I use it too! Takes a lot of the guesswork out of OPK reading... The test sticks are cheaper on amazon too! If you live in the 48 conus states, they have them for 28 bucks and free shipping! :thumbup:


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha if I see any bushes on fire today that would be amazing I will keep my eyes peeled!
> 
> Maybe you should walk around with a jug of water...just in case! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> So I haven't seen any burning bushes, but I have decided to take life by the horns and go for it! So I applied for the promotion. Now I get to wait and see what happens!! :coffee:Click to expand...

Congrats!! Keep us posted on what you find out!


----------



## BRK06

:rofl: @ Sarah and her cutest quarterback!! Have you heard anything about your labs yet? Or is it one of those, "Let's keep you in suspense for a week" kind of deals?

Well, my new gyn is the nicest lady, but she did a number on me today! She was dueling with Sir Vix using her long-handled giant q-tip for about 5 or more excruciating minutes! I'm fairly certain she won... Sir really Vexed-by-This-Point was left looking very angry and in crippling pain! :grr:

Oh well :shrug: Next time, Gadget! Next time...


How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha if I see any bushes on fire today that would be amazing I will keep my eyes peeled!
> 
> Maybe you should walk around with a jug of water...just in case! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> So I haven't seen any burning bushes, but I have decided to take life by the horns and go for it! So I applied for the promotion. Now I get to wait and see what happens!! :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!! Keep us posted on what you find out!Click to expand...

Thanks! Will do!


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> :rofl: @ Sarah and her cutest quarterback!! Have you heard anything about your labs yet? Or is it one of those, "Let's keep you in suspense for a week" kind of deals?
> 
> Well, my new gyn is the nicest lady, but she did a number on me today! She was dueling with Sir Vix using her long-handled giant q-tip for about 5 or more excruciating minutes! I'm fairly certain she won... Sir really Vexed-by-This-Point was left looking very angry and in crippling pain! :grr:
> 
> Oh well :shrug: Next time, Gadget! Next time...
> 
> 
> How's everyone else doing today?

I'm finishing up my homework for the evening and getting my stuff ready for work tomorrow (I am so ahead of you!) So nothing too exciting! :happydance:


----------



## ItthyBThpider

jellytiggy said:


> I just went through the forum rules and i may have said something i shouldn't have.
> I'll go again.My name is Linda,I am African but live in England.
> In 2007 an acquaintance asked to give my number to a guy she knows,i was like fine.We then started talking on the phone for a month and eventually met up.We clicked.It's been a rollercoaster,bittersweet.Eventually we got married last year.
> Have been TTC,i just recently found out about charting and checking for ovulation signs.It will boogle your mind as to how ignorant about these things i have been mostly because of where i'm from and how sheltered i was.
> On August 24th 2007,when i was 23,i had a BFP and was sorely afraid cos i was in school,and was having relations with DH when i knew it was against all my beliefs.We fell into sin big time.
> 
> On the same day,after the test,we had a termination(was 3 weeks):cry::cry:.I sorely regret it now,i am constantly tormented by it,daily i think of it.I have confessed to God and yet i can't seem to find peace.DH feels i will have a breakdown.I have not been able to discuss it with anyone apart from DH because i feel ashamed and unclean.And my culture forbids things like this.
> I fear i may not be able to have kids,i fear i have been damaged,i fear that i can never be forgiven.I fear that i am a monster and i am filled with guilt constantly.I do not know what to do most times cos i am consumed with fear.
> Will have to go for med check ups and co but still i dunno if i can ever be truly free.
> Please pray for me,for me to accept the grace God has given.This has affected all aspects of my life,spiritually,mentally,everything.
> God bless you all,i hope to learn a lot from here.

:hugs: I second the others. God forgives all! He is infinitely merciful. You are in my prayers :D



jellytiggy said:


> Good day ladies,
> This place is such a blessing.I cannot thank you all enough.BRK06,Godsjewel,the rest of the crew,I am soo humbled.
> 
> Exodus 23:26,NLT- 'There will be no miscarriages or infertility in your land,I will give you long full lives'. That is my prayer for all in here.There will be testimonies.As you have lifted my spirit and given me words of hope,so shall yours be lifted as well.
> May God shower his blessings on you all.I pray to be a worshipper like Hannah.
> 
> More about me,i am 27.Just graduated for Med school and currently studying for Uk licensing exams.Hubby is a doctor too with a crazy schedule.Comes back so tired sometimes that suggesting BD is impossible.I used web md ovulation calculator and on the days we were supposed to BD,we were having a spat,lol.We have made up but the chance blew by..
> How do you all handle rows?How long do you take to resolve it?and how do you accept am apology graciously when you are fuming?
> 
> To all who have labs today,God's grace and favor to you!:thumbup:

I usually get so upset that I leave the room for a few minutes, calm down, then feel really sorry and we apologize to each other about the same time. I hate hurting him more than I want to be right. But once we get the frustrations out, we can have a good discussion. 

We also never go to bed angry and never leave the house angry. I couldn't bare it if something happened and we were on bad terms.



BRK06 said:


> :rofl: @ Sarah and her cutest quarterback!! Have you heard anything about your labs yet? Or is it one of those, "Let's keep you in suspense for a week" kind of deals?
> 
> Well, my new gyn is the nicest lady, but she did a number on me today! She was dueling with Sir Vix using her long-handled giant q-tip for about 5 or more excruciating minutes! I'm fairly certain she won... Sir really Vexed-by-This-Point was left looking very angry and in crippling pain! :grr:
> 
> Oh well :shrug: Next time, Gadget! Next time...
> 
> 
> How's everyone else doing today?

LMAO I love that discription!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> :rofl: @ Sarah and her cutest quarterback!! Have you heard anything about your labs yet? Or is it one of those, "Let's keep you in suspense for a week" kind of deals?
> 
> Well, my new gyn is the nicest lady, but she did a number on me today! She was dueling with Sir Vix using her long-handled giant q-tip for about 5 or more excruciating minutes! I'm fairly certain she won... Sir really Vexed-by-This-Point was left looking very angry and in crippling pain! :grr:
> 
> Oh well :shrug: Next time, Gadget! Next time...
> 
> 
> How's everyone else doing today?

The test results came in after my doctor had already left for the day :wacko:
I think I'm 10-11dpo and my progesterone is at 13 and my estradiol is at 56 and I have no clue if those are good numbers or not. I will just have to wait until tomorrow unless one of you lovely ladies know anything about it.

You are too funny sister:haha: I know we would all have a blast if we could hang out for a day.


----------



## HisGrace

Hi ladies. :wave: 

I hope all is well. I am over my little temper tantrum. I had to admit that I was angry with God because I wasn't getting what I wanted. I had to repent and then I just started praising Him for all He has done for me, my family, and friends. I was being so selfish. So I took the focus off of me and put it on Him. My little outburst only brought me closer to Him. I don't think I'll be on as much, but know I am praying for y'all. :hugs: Thanks for all your prayers. :)


----------



## HisGrace

GodsJewel, thank you so much for posting about Hannah. I really needed to be reminded of her story. The way she gave her baby back to God as she promised really showed how sincere she was. I really needed that tonight!


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> GodsJewel, thank you so much for posting about Hannah. I really needed to be reminded of her story. The way she gave her baby back to God as she promised really showed how sincere she was. I really needed that tonight!

Praise God! So nice to hear from you :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: @ Sarah and her cutest quarterback!! Have you heard anything about your labs yet? Or is it one of those, "Let's keep you in suspense for a week" kind of deals?
> 
> Well, my new gyn is the nicest lady, but she did a number on me today! She was dueling with Sir Vix using her long-handled giant q-tip for about 5 or more excruciating minutes! I'm fairly certain she won... Sir really Vexed-by-This-Point was left looking very angry and in crippling pain! :grr:
> 
> Oh well :shrug: Next time, Gadget! Next time...
> 
> 
> How's everyone else doing today?
> 
> The test results came in after my doctor had already left for the day :wacko:
> I think I'm 10-11dpo and my progesterone is at 13 and my estradiol is at 56 and I have no clue if those are good numbers or not. I will just have to wait until tomorrow unless one of you lovely ladies know anything about it.
> 
> You are too funny sister:haha: I know we would all have a blast if we could hang out for a day.Click to expand...

We all definitely would! I don't know enough to give an opinion on your labs at the moment, but I can do some research!! I hope the doc calls with some good news. Bleeding/spotting at this point may not necessarily mean something bad though :hugs: let us know what you find out!


----------



## BRK06

HisGrace said:


> Hi ladies. :wave:
> 
> I hope all is well. I am over my little temper tantrum. I had to admit that I was angry with God because I wasn't getting what I wanted. I had to repent and then I just started praising Him for all He has done for me, my family, and friends. I was being so selfish. So I took the focus off of me and put it on Him. My little outburst only brought me closer to Him. I don't think I'll be on as much, but know I am praying for y'all. :hugs: Thanks for all your prayers. :)

Hi sweetie! I'm so glad things are going better for you :hugs: Thanks for popping in and letting us know how you are!


----------



## Godsjewel

Good morning! :coffee: 

I came that they may have life, and have it abundantly.John 10:10

Rejoice in the Lord always; again I will say, rejoice!Philippians 4:4 

Once you discover that your desired pregnancy will be delayed, an amazing thing happens! People around you become stupid! They do stupid things like ask you to hand out the gifts at church on Mothers Day since you wont be participating. They make such stupid comments! Oh, the comments! I just think about my husband and the morning sickness starts! When you realize that you arent quite as fertile as the other branches of your family tree, youll find out within one weekend that your best friend, your co-worker and your sister-in-law are all pregnant! Your cousin gripes to you about how uncomfortable she is in her 37th week of pregnancy. Everyone is pregnant. Everyone but you. 

Youre amazed at the apparent insensitivity of the fertile world. Youre amazed at the anger and jealousy taking root in your infertile heart. Relationships with people you have adored for an entire lifetime become strained. Their greatest source of joy has become a constant reminder of what you have so longed for yet cannot obtain. 

As you stand face to face with the issue of infertility, many choices are ripped away from you. The choice of when to have children, perhaps the choice of how many children to have, the choice of keeping your problem private. Other choices are so difficult. Do we consult a doctor? How far do we go with treatment? What do we give up to pay for medical treatment? Do we adopt? However, there is a crucial area where you do have the ultimate choice. Will I choose joy or will I allow infertility to dictate my mindset and the attitude of my heart? Christ came that we may have life and have it more abundantly. Were told to rejoice, and the writer is so adamant that we rejoice that he just has to repeat himselfAgain, I say rejoice! If youre feeling weak, the joy of the Lord is your strength. Our weaknesses showcase Christs ability to be our perfected strength. 

Does this mean that you should never cry or feel down? Absolutely not. Our Savior was a man full of emotions and the Bible even says He was acquainted with grief and bore our sorrows (Isaiah 53:4). It does mean that you can choose to let Christ carry those sorrows and choose the joy that runs deeper than simple situational happiness. Peace that is so strong and doesnt make sense considering your trial is yours for the taking. You can choose to accept the offer of abundant life provided by Jesus Christ Himself, or choose a life of despondency, jealousy and discouragement. 

Easy? Not always. But the choice, my friend, is yours. 

God bless you all and have a wonderful day. I will check in on you all later :hugs:


----------



## ItthyBThpider

Godsjewel said:


> Good morning! :coffee:
> 
> I came that they may have life, and have it abundantly.John 10:10
> 
> Rejoice in the Lord always; again I will say, rejoice!Philippians 4:4
> 
> Once you discover that your desired pregnancy will be delayed, an amazing thing happens! People around you become stupid! They do stupid things like ask you to hand out the gifts at church on Mothers Day since you wont be participating. They make such stupid comments! Oh, the comments! I just think about my husband and the morning sickness starts! When you realize that you arent quite as fertile as the other branches of your family tree, youll find out within one weekend that your best friend, your co-worker and your sister-in-law are all pregnant! Your cousin gripes to you about how uncomfortable she is in her 37th week of pregnancy. Everyone is pregnant. Everyone but you.
> 
> Youre amazed at the apparent insensitivity of the fertile world. Youre amazed at the anger and jealousy taking root in your infertile heart. Relationships with people you have adored for an entire lifetime become strained. Their greatest source of joy has become a constant reminder of what you have so longed for yet cannot obtain.
> 
> As you stand face to face with the issue of infertility, many choices are ripped away from you. The choice of when to have children, perhaps the choice of how many children to have, the choice of keeping your problem private. Other choices are so difficult. Do we consult a doctor? How far do we go with treatment? What do we give up to pay for medical treatment? Do we adopt? However, there is a crucial area where you do have the ultimate choice. Will I choose joy or will I allow infertility to dictate my mindset and the attitude of my heart? Christ came that we may have life and have it more abundantly. Were told to rejoice, and the writer is so adamant that we rejoice that he just has to repeat himselfAgain, I say rejoice! If youre feeling weak, the joy of the Lord is your strength. Our weaknesses showcase Christs ability to be our perfected strength.
> 
> Does this mean that you should never cry or feel down? Absolutely not. Our Savior was a man full of emotions and the Bible even says He was acquainted with grief and bore our sorrows (Isaiah 53:4). It does mean that you can choose to let Christ carry those sorrows and choose the joy that runs deeper than simple situational happiness. Peace that is so strong and doesnt make sense considering your trial is yours for the taking. You can choose to accept the offer of abundant life provided by Jesus Christ Himself, or choose a life of despondency, jealousy and discouragement.
> 
> Easy? Not always. But the choice, my friend, is yours.
> 
> God bless you all and have a wonderful day. I will check in on you all later :hugs:

That was beautiful. Thank you!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: @ Sarah and her cutest quarterback!! Have you heard anything about your labs yet? Or is it one of those, "Let's keep you in suspense for a week" kind of deals?
> 
> Well, my new gyn is the nicest lady, but she did a number on me today! She was dueling with Sir Vix using her long-handled giant q-tip for about 5 or more excruciating minutes! I'm fairly certain she won... Sir really Vexed-by-This-Point was left looking very angry and in crippling pain! :grr:
> 
> Oh well :shrug: Next time, Gadget! Next time...
> 
> 
> How's everyone else doing today?
> 
> The test results came in after my doctor had already left for the day :wacko:
> I think I'm 10-11dpo and my progesterone is at 13 and my estradiol is at 56 and I have no clue if those are good numbers or not. I will just have to wait until tomorrow unless one of you lovely ladies know anything about it.
> 
> You are too funny sister:haha: I know we would all have a blast if we could hang out for a day.Click to expand...

As far as I know, those are "normal" results. Gotta love the blanket statement of "normal". 

I poas everyday :blush:, but yesterday I decided to stop for good. I'm going to kick the habit cold turkey lol. I will still test on Sunday just because it was hubby's idea to test on Super Bowl Sunday, but other than that... no more testing :happydance:.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: @ Sarah and her cutest quarterback!! Have you heard anything about your labs yet? Or is it one of those, "Let's keep you in suspense for a week" kind of deals?
> 
> Well, my new gyn is the nicest lady, but she did a number on me today! She was dueling with Sir Vix using her long-handled giant q-tip for about 5 or more excruciating minutes! I'm fairly certain she won... Sir really Vexed-by-This-Point was left looking very angry and in crippling pain! :grr:
> 
> Oh well :shrug: Next time, Gadget! Next time...
> 
> 
> How's everyone else doing today?
> 
> The test results came in after my doctor had already left for the day :wacko:
> I think I'm 10-11dpo and my progesterone is at 13 and my estradiol is at 56 and I have no clue if those are good numbers or not. I will just have to wait until tomorrow unless one of you lovely ladies know anything about it.
> 
> You are too funny sister:haha: I know we would all have a blast if we could hang out for a day.Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I know, those are "normal" results. Gotta love the blanket statement of "normal".
> 
> I poas everyday :blush:, but yesterday I decided to stop for good. I'm going to kick the habit cold turkey lol. I will still test on Sunday just because it was hubby's idea to test on Super Bowl Sunday, but other than that... no more testing :happydance:.Click to expand...

I should hear back today, I will let you know what they say.

How many dpo will sunday be for you?

I'm scheduled to go to the lab the day after the super bowl for a preg test. I really don't have high hopes this time around, especially with that bleeding episode. Either way I'm good and God is in control.

:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

here's what she said...

"These are normal results for one week after ovulation. The progesterone shows that you have sufficient hormone to support a pregnancy. The estradiol is falling as is normal after ovulation. Still no answer as to why you are having the spotting though. Next cycle let's schedule a saline sonogram with one of the MD's (needs to be done after you stop bleeding but before you ovulate) to mamke sure you do not have a polyp that can be causing the spotting."

I didn't know what a polyp was so thanks to Google, I found out...

Uterine polyps, also called endometrial polyps, are usually small, bulb-shaped masses of endometrial tissue, attached to the uterus by a stalk. They are soft, as opposed to uterine fibroids, which can grow much bigger and are made of hard muscle.

Uterine Polyps and Infertility

Infertility is defined as the inability to conceive after 1 year of trying. When a woman is infertile and has no symptoms of uterine polyps, the chance that she has asymptomatic polyps is between 3% to 5%, according to the Jones Institute of Reproductive Medicine. If she's experiencing abnormal bleeding, it's more likely that polyps are present.

Uterine polyps can act like a natural intrauterine device (IUD), preventing a fertilized egg from implanting in the uterine wall (oh great! here is were the fear started to creep in). They can also block the area where the fallopian tube connects to the uterine cavity, preventing sperm from traveling into the tube to meet the egg. Similarly, they can block the canal of the cervix, which would prevent sperm from entering the uterus at all. Polyps may also play a role in miscarriage for some women. 

Well, I will just have to wait and see what the ultra sound shows, praying it's not a polyp!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> I should hear back today, I will let you know what they say.
> 
> How many dpo will sunday be for you?
> 
> I'm scheduled to go to the lab the day after the super bowl for a preg test. I really don't have high hopes this time around, especially with that bleeding episode. Either way I'm good and God is in control.
> 
> :hugs:

I will be 16 dpo on Sunday. My luteal phase is 15 or 16 days. I'm praying you don't have any polyps [-o&lt;


----------



## kelkel82

Godsjewel said:


> here's what she said...
> 
> "These are normal results for one week after ovulation. The progesterone shows that you have sufficient hormone to support a pregnancy. The estradiol is falling as is normal after ovulation. Still no answer as to why you are having the spotting though. Next cycle let's schedule a saline sonogram with one of the MD's (needs to be done after you stop bleeding but before you ovulate) to mamke sure you do not have a polyp that can be causing the spotting."
> 
> I didn't know what a polyp was so thanks to Google, I found out...
> 
> Uterine polyps, also called endometrial polyps, are usually small, bulb-shaped masses of endometrial tissue, attached to the uterus by a stalk. They are soft, as opposed to uterine fibroids, which can grow much bigger and are made of hard muscle.
> 
> Uterine Polyps and Infertility
> 
> Infertility is defined as the inability to conceive after 1 year of trying. When a woman is infertile and has no symptoms of uterine polyps, the chance that she has asymptomatic polyps is between 3% to 5%, according to the Jones Institute of Reproductive Medicine. If she's experiencing abnormal bleeding, it's more likely that polyps are present.
> 
> Uterine polyps can act like a natural intrauterine device (IUD), preventing a fertilized egg from implanting in the uterine wall (oh great! here is were the fear started to creep in). They can also block the area where the fallopian tube connects to the uterine cavity, preventing sperm from traveling into the tube to meet the egg. Similarly, they can block the canal of the cervix, which would prevent sperm from entering the uterus at all. Polyps may also play a role in miscarriage for some women.
> 
> Well, I will just have to wait and see what the ultra sound shows, praying it's not a polyp!

Praying that you'll get some useful and encouraging info after the ultrasound!


----------



## kelkel82

Hey Gals, seems like each week flies by! I want to respond to what's going on with each individual but suffice to say, I am keeping you in prayer and consider you all a family. 

My husband and I visited a new home bible study last night (as part of his job, he's a pastor) and when the time came for prayer requests I shared that my sister who is bipolar is on the verge of having another manic episode. (She's been hospitalized several times before. Add to the problem, the fact that she just moved to Portland a few months ago, doesn't have a job and fell off my parents' insurance. Hence, she's not taking very good care of herself.) Long story short, a young woman in the group talked to me later and shared that SHE had been diagnosed with bipolar just recently when she had been hospitalized. She has never studied the bible and had been to church only once before. It was the first bible study group she had ever attended. Needless to say, she took this as a major sign that the church was where she was supposed to be. I praised God for how gracious he is to use me to somehow help this girl!

ANYWAY, on a completely unrelated topic, have any of you used ferning kits with any luck? My acupunturist recommend I start using 1, so I did, but haven't seen any evidence of fertility yet. Does anyone have an experience with this? Help!


----------



## BRK06

Please say a prayer for me girls...it's been a rough day :cry:

&#8220;However, as it is written: &#8220;What no eye has seen, what no ear has heard, and what no human mind has conceived&#8221;&#8212; the things God has prepared for those who love him&#8212;&#8221; 1 Corinthians 2:9

Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I fear no evil, for You are with me; Your rod and Your staff, they comfort me. - Psalm 23:4


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> here's what she said...
> 
> "These are normal results for one week after ovulation. The progesterone shows that you have sufficient hormone to support a pregnancy. The estradiol is falling as is normal after ovulation. Still no answer as to why you are having the spotting though. Next cycle let's schedule a saline sonogram with one of the MD's (needs to be done after you stop bleeding but before you ovulate) to mamke sure you do not have a polyp that can be causing the spotting."
> 
> I didn't know what a polyp was so thanks to Google, I found out...
> 
> Uterine polyps, also called endometrial polyps, are usually small, bulb-shaped masses of endometrial tissue, attached to the uterus by a stalk. They are soft, as opposed to uterine fibroids, which can grow much bigger and are made of hard muscle.
> 
> Uterine Polyps and Infertility
> 
> Infertility is defined as the inability to conceive after 1 year of trying. When a woman is infertile and has no symptoms of uterine polyps, the chance that she has asymptomatic polyps is between 3% to 5%, according to the Jones Institute of Reproductive Medicine. If she's experiencing abnormal bleeding, it's more likely that polyps are present.
> 
> Uterine polyps can act like a natural intrauterine device (IUD), preventing a fertilized egg from implanting in the uterine wall (oh great! here is were the fear started to creep in). They can also block the area where the fallopian tube connects to the uterine cavity, preventing sperm from traveling into the tube to meet the egg. Similarly, they can block the canal of the cervix, which would prevent sperm from entering the uterus at all. Polyps may also play a role in miscarriage for some women.
> 
> Well, I will just have to wait and see what the ultra sound shows, praying it's not a polyp!

Oh wow. Ok now I feel really ashamed of being a crybaby :dohh: I pray it's not a polyp either. I read last night that your levels are enough to sustain a pregnancy though! God has something really big planned for us... That's the only thing I can think of that would explain the things we are going through with our bodies! :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> Hey Gals, seems like each week flies by! I want to respond to what's going on with each individual but suffice to say, I am keeping you in prayer and consider you all a family.
> 
> My husband and I visited a new home bible study last night (as part of his job, he's a pastor) and when the time came for prayer requests I shared that my sister who is bipolar is on the verge of having another manic episode. (She's been hospitalized several times before. Add to the problem, the fact that she just moved to Portland a few months ago, doesn't have a job and fell off my parents' insurance. Hence, she's not taking very good care of herself.) Long story short, a young woman in the group talked to me later and shared that SHE had been diagnosed with bipolar just recently when she had been hospitalized. She has never studied the bible and had been to church only once before. It was the first bible study group she had ever attended. Needless to say, she took this as a major sign that the church was where she was supposed to be. I praised God for how gracious he is to use me to somehow help this girl!
> 
> ANYWAY, on a completely unrelated topic, have any of you used ferning kits with any luck? My acupunturist recommend I start using 1, so I did, but haven't seen any evidence of fertility yet. Does anyone have an experience with this? Help!

Its wonderful that you got to share with that lady, what a divine appointment. I will keep your sis in my prayers.

Sorry, I don't know anything about ferning.


----------



## BRK06

kelkel82 said:


> Hey Gals, seems like each week flies by! I want to respond to what's going on with each individual but suffice to say, I am keeping you in prayer and consider you all a family.
> 
> My husband and I visited a new home bible study last night (as part of his job, he's a pastor) and when the time came for prayer requests I shared that my sister who is bipolar is on the verge of having another manic episode. (She's been hospitalized several times before. Add to the problem, the fact that she just moved to Portland a few months ago, doesn't have a job and fell off my parents' insurance. Hence, she's not taking very good care of herself.) Long story short, a young woman in the group talked to me later and shared that SHE had been diagnosed with bipolar just recently when she had been hospitalized. She has never studied the bible and had been to church only once before. It was the first bible study group she had ever attended. Needless to say, she took this as a major sign that the church was where she was supposed to be. I praised God for how gracious he is to use me to somehow help this girl!
> 
> ANYWAY, on a completely unrelated topic, have any of you used ferning kits with any luck? My acupunturist recommend I start using 1, so I did, but haven't seen any evidence of fertility yet. Does anyone have an experience with this? Help!

Praise God! 

I haven't used a ferning kit before, but I've heard some ladies think they are great...let us know what you think!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> here's what she said...
> 
> "These are normal results for one week after ovulation. The progesterone shows that you have sufficient hormone to support a pregnancy. The estradiol is falling as is normal after ovulation. Still no answer as to why you are having the spotting though. Next cycle let's schedule a saline sonogram with one of the MD's (needs to be done after you stop bleeding but before you ovulate) to mamke sure you do not have a polyp that can be causing the spotting."
> 
> I didn't know what a polyp was so thanks to Google, I found out...
> 
> Uterine polyps, also called endometrial polyps, are usually small, bulb-shaped masses of endometrial tissue, attached to the uterus by a stalk. They are soft, as opposed to uterine fibroids, which can grow much bigger and are made of hard muscle.
> 
> Uterine Polyps and Infertility
> 
> Infertility is defined as the inability to conceive after 1 year of trying. When a woman is infertile and has no symptoms of uterine polyps, the chance that she has asymptomatic polyps is between 3% to 5%, according to the Jones Institute of Reproductive Medicine. If she's experiencing abnormal bleeding, it's more likely that polyps are present.
> 
> Uterine polyps can act like a natural intrauterine device (IUD), preventing a fertilized egg from implanting in the uterine wall (oh great! here is were the fear started to creep in). They can also block the area where the fallopian tube connects to the uterine cavity, preventing sperm from traveling into the tube to meet the egg. Similarly, they can block the canal of the cervix, which would prevent sperm from entering the uterus at all. Polyps may also play a role in miscarriage for some women.
> 
> Well, I will just have to wait and see what the ultra sound shows, praying it's not a polyp!
> 
> Oh wow. Ok now I feel really ashamed of being a crybaby :dohh: I pray it's not a polyp either. I read last night that your levels are enough to sustain a pregnancy though! God has something really big planned for us... That's the only thing I can think of that would explain the things we are going through with our bodies! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: yes, He does have something big planned for us!

After I read about the polyp, I started to tear up...I was thinking to myself, what could be wrong with me now?!? My hubby isn't going to want to pay for a surgery to remove it. Then I switched my mindset and thought, what if one of you ladies posted what I did, what would I tell them. First of all, I'm not even sure if I have polyps, so basically worrying, getting upset and sad over nothing. Even if I do have a polyp, isn't God the master physician? If he can heal the lady in the bible with the issue of blood, he can definitely heal me. 
*
A large crowd followed and pressed around Him. And a woman was there who had been subject to bleeding for twelve years. She had suffered a great deal under the care of many doctors and had spent all she had, yet instead of getting better she grew worse. When she heard about Jesus, she came up behind Him in the crowd and touched his cloak, because she thought, If I just touch His clothes, I will be healed. Immediately her bleeding stopped and she felt in her body that she was freed from her suffering. At once Jesus realized that power had gone out from Him. He turned around in the crowd and asked, Who touched my clothes? You see the people crowding against you, His disciples answered, and yet you can ask, Who touched Me? But Jesus kept looking around to see who had done it. Then the woman, knowing what had happened to her, came and knelt at His feet, and trembling with fear, told Him the whole truth. He said to her, Daughter, your faith has healed you. Go in peace and be freed from your suffering


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Please say a prayer for me girls...it's been a rough day :cry:
> 
> However, as it is written: What no eye has seen, what no ear has heard, and what no human mind has conceived the things God has prepared for those who love him 1 Corinthians 2:9
> 
> Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I fear no evil, for You are with me; Your rod and Your staff, they comfort me. - Psalm 23:4

:awww: what's wrong sweetheart? Is it just one of those days?


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Good morning! :coffee:
> 
> I came that they may have life, and have it abundantly.John 10:10
> 
> Rejoice in the Lord always; again I will say, rejoice!Philippians 4:4
> 
> Once you discover that your desired pregnancy will be delayed, an amazing thing happens! People around you become stupid! They do stupid things like ask you to hand out the gifts at church on Mothers Day since you wont be participating. They make such stupid comments! Oh, the comments! I just think about my husband and the morning sickness starts! When you realize that you arent quite as fertile as the other branches of your family tree, youll find out within one weekend that your best friend, your co-worker and your sister-in-law are all pregnant! Your cousin gripes to you about how uncomfortable she is in her 37th week of pregnancy. Everyone is pregnant. Everyone but you.
> 
> Youre amazed at the apparent insensitivity of the fertile world. Youre amazed at the anger and jealousy taking root in your infertile heart. Relationships with people you have adored for an entire lifetime become strained. Their greatest source of joy has become a constant reminder of what you have so longed for yet cannot obtain.
> 
> As you stand face to face with the issue of infertility, many choices are ripped away from you. The choice of when to have children, perhaps the choice of how many children to have, the choice of keeping your problem private. Other choices are so difficult. Do we consult a doctor? How far do we go with treatment? What do we give up to pay for medical treatment? Do we adopt? However, there is a crucial area where you do have the ultimate choice. Will I choose joy or will I allow infertility to dictate my mindset and the attitude of my heart? Christ came that we may have life and have it more abundantly. Were told to rejoice, and the writer is so adamant that we rejoice that he just has to repeat himselfAgain, I say rejoice! If youre feeling weak, the joy of the Lord is your strength. Our weaknesses showcase Christs ability to be our perfected strength.
> 
> Does this mean that you should never cry or feel down? Absolutely not. Our Savior was a man full of emotions and the Bible even says He was acquainted with grief and bore our sorrows (Isaiah 53:4). It does mean that you can choose to let Christ carry those sorrows and choose the joy that runs deeper than simple situational happiness. Peace that is so strong and doesnt make sense considering your trial is yours for the taking. You can choose to accept the offer of abundant life provided by Jesus Christ Himself, or choose a life of despondency, jealousy and discouragement.
> 
> Easy? Not always. But the choice, my friend, is yours.
> 
> God bless you all and have a wonderful day. I will check in on you all later :hugs:

Thank you so much for posting this!!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Please say a prayer for me girls...it's been a rough day :cry:
> 
> However, as it is written: What no eye has seen, what no ear has heard, and what no human mind has conceived the things God has prepared for those who love him 1 Corinthians 2:9
> 
> Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I fear no evil, for You are with me; Your rod and Your staff, they comfort me. - Psalm 23:4
> 
> :awww: what's wrong sweetheart? Is it just one of those days?Click to expand...

 Sorry...this was a long tantrum earlier lol I just got the results of some of my tests today, and the only positive thing I heard was that I don't have hypothyroidism after all! :wacko: I think if I hear "cancer risk" one more time though, I'm going to scream! I was feeling really frustrated and scared earlier when the doc called me, but I'm calmer now :blush: 

How are you holding up?


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> here's what she said...
> 
> "These are normal results for one week after ovulation. The progesterone shows that you have sufficient hormone to support a pregnancy. The estradiol is falling as is normal after ovulation. Still no answer as to why you are having the spotting though. Next cycle let's schedule a saline sonogram with one of the MD's (needs to be done after you stop bleeding but before you ovulate) to mamke sure you do not have a polyp that can be causing the spotting."
> 
> I didn't know what a polyp was so thanks to Google, I found out...
> 
> Uterine polyps, also called endometrial polyps, are usually small, bulb-shaped masses of endometrial tissue, attached to the uterus by a stalk. They are soft, as opposed to uterine fibroids, which can grow much bigger and are made of hard muscle.
> 
> Uterine Polyps and Infertility
> 
> Infertility is defined as the inability to conceive after 1 year of trying. When a woman is infertile and has no symptoms of uterine polyps, the chance that she has asymptomatic polyps is between 3% to 5%, according to the Jones Institute of Reproductive Medicine. If she's experiencing abnormal bleeding, it's more likely that polyps are present.
> 
> Uterine polyps can act like a natural intrauterine device (IUD), preventing a fertilized egg from implanting in the uterine wall (oh great! here is were the fear started to creep in). They can also block the area where the fallopian tube connects to the uterine cavity, preventing sperm from traveling into the tube to meet the egg. Similarly, they can block the canal of the cervix, which would prevent sperm from entering the uterus at all. Polyps may also play a role in miscarriage for some women.
> 
> Well, I will just have to wait and see what the ultra sound shows, praying it's not a polyp!
> 
> Oh wow. Ok now I feel really ashamed of being a crybaby :dohh: I pray it's not a polyp either. I read last night that your levels are enough to sustain a pregnancy though! God has something really big planned for us... That's the only thing I can think of that would explain the things we are going through with our bodies! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: yes, He does have something big planned for us!
> 
> After I read about the polyp, I started to tear up...I was thinking to myself, what could be wrong with me now?!? My hubby isn't going to want to pay for a surgery to remove it. Then I switched my mindset and thought, what if one of you ladies posted what I did, what would I tell them. First of all, I'm not even sure if I have polyps, so basically worrying, getting upset and sad over nothing. Even if I do have a polyp, isn't God the master physician? If he can heal the lady in the bible with the issue of blood, he can definitely heal me.
> *
> A large crowd followed and pressed around Him. And a woman was there who had been subject to bleeding for twelve years. She had suffered a great deal under the care of many doctors and had spent all she had, yet instead of getting better she grew worse. When she heard about Jesus, she came up behind Him in the crowd and touched his cloak, because she thought, If I just touch His clothes, I will be healed. Immediately her bleeding stopped and she felt in her body that she was freed from her suffering. At once Jesus realized that power had gone out from Him. He turned around in the crowd and asked, Who touched my clothes? You see the people crowding against you, His disciples answered, and yet you can ask, Who touched Me? But Jesus kept looking around to see who had done it. Then the woman, knowing what had happened to her, came and knelt at His feet, and trembling with fear, told Him the whole truth. He said to her, Daughter, your faith has healed you. Go in peace and be freed from your sufferingClick to expand...

You are so right! I had my pelvic ultrasound done and apparently I have cysts on my right ovary and my endometrial lining is much thicker than is normal. She was throwing around that "C" word again, but after freaking out for a bit, I got to thinking that no matter how much this scares me and how frustrated I am that we keep finding things "broken" Our Lord is still bigger than all these things... He healed all the sick and raised the dead for crying out loud! Maybe my lining is thicker for the same reason you have bleeding with good progesterone levels; it's always darkest before dawn! :thumbup:


----------



## BRK06

I didn't post my praise song today! Here goes!

Dive by Steven Curtis Chapman


The long-awaited rains have fallen hard upon the thirsty ground
and carved their way to where the wild and rushing river can be found
And like the rains I have been carried here to where the river flows, yeah
My heart is racin' and my knees are weak as I walk to the edge
I know there is no turning back once my feet have left the ledge
And in the rush I hear a voice, it's telling me it's time to
Take the leap of faith
So here I go

I'm diving in
I'm going deep
In over my head I wanna be
Caught in the rush
Lost in the flow
In over my head I wanna go
The river's deep
The river's wide
The river's water is alive
So sink or swim
I'm diving in
I'm diving in

There is a supernatural power in this mighty river's flow
It can bring the dead to life, and it can fill an empty soul
And give a heart the only thing worth livin' and worth dyin' for, yeah
But we will never know the awesome power of the grace of God
Until we let ourselves get swept away into this holy flood
So if you'll take my hand, we'll close our eyes and count to three
And take the leap of faith
Come on let's go

I'm diving in
I'm going deep
In over my head I wanna be
Caught in the rush
Lost in the flow
In over my head I wanna go
The river's deep
The river's wide
The river's water is alive
So sink or swim
I'm diving in
I'm diving in

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Please say a prayer for me girls...it's been a rough day :cry:
> 
> However, as it is written: What no eye has seen, what no ear has heard, and what no human mind has conceived the things God has prepared for those who love him 1 Corinthians 2:9
> 
> Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I fear no evil, for You are with me; Your rod and Your staff, they comfort me. - Psalm 23:4
> 
> :awww: what's wrong sweetheart? Is it just one of those days?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry...this was a long tantrum earlier lol I just got the results of some of my tests today, and the only positive thing I heard was that I don't have hypothyroidism after all! :wacko: I think if I hear "cancer risk" one more time though, I'm going to scream! I was feeling really frustrated and scared earlier when the doc called me, but I'm calmer now :blush:
> 
> How are you holding up?Click to expand...


I'm doing much better, hope you are too :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Good morning! :flower:

You stand on the sidelines of life, watching mothers soothing their crying babies as your own tears cascade down your face. You see fathers rushing their sons off to football practice as you rush back to the local fertility clinic. The parade of if onlys march past your minds eye as you question every decision youve ever made in your efforts to have a baby. 

If only Id started treatment earlier
If only I hadnt taken that pain killer or gotten in that hot tub
If only Id married someone who wasnt infertile
If only I had taken better care of my body
If only Id served God more faithfully
If only I would have called the doctor as soon as I started to bleed
If only
If only 

Journey back in time with me and lets slip through the door of an Egyptian throne room. One very powerful man stands with tear-swollen eyes looking at 11 terrified men who are witnessing the most mind-blowing theatrics they could have ever imagined! Joseph reveals his identity to the brothers who threw him into a pit and sold him into slavery when he was just a skinny, gangly 17 year old boy. Now hes second in command of Egypt! What would be their fate? 

Josephs brothers stand before him trembling because they know he has the authority to do with them as he wishes. Now is the chance for him to destroy them for all the heartache they caused in his life. What was his response to them? 

Now do not be grieved or angry with yourselves, because you sold me here, for God sent me before you to preserve life. (Genesis 45:5) 

And just so you dont think that Josephs extension of mercy was just a momentary, emotional response, flip over to Genesis 50:20. Hes speaking to his brothers at the death of their father. They are afraid that Joseph will take revenge on them now that their father is not around to witness it. Joseph once again looks at them and says As for you, you meant evil against me, but God meant it for good in order to bring about this present result, to preserve many people alive. (Genesis 50:20) 

What? Why such gracious responses? Come on! Admit it! You wanted to hear him say something like If only you had gotten me out of the pit, Id save you now! But you really blew it this time, buddy! Lets see how you like prison food! How was Joseph able to grant such mercy and grace? 

Its really quite simple. Joseph changed the if onlys in his life to had it not beens. 

Had it not been for his brothers throwing him in a pit and selling him into slavery, he would never have gotten to Egypt,.
Had it not been for Joseph being in Egypt, he would never have placed in Potiphars home.
Had it not been for the time he spent in Potiphars home, he would never have been wrongly accused of a sexual crime and thrown in prison.
Had it not been for his imprisonment, Joseph would have never met Pharaohs cupbearer and baker, whose dreams he was meant to interpret.
Had it not been for interpreting the dreams of Pharaohs cupbearer and baker, Joseph would never have been able to interpret Pharaohs dreams.
Had it not been for interpreting Pharaohs dreams, Joseph would never have risen to second in command over Egypt.
Had it not been for Joseph rising to power, he would have never been in a position to save the same family members who threw him into a pit years before. 

When you reach the resolution of your infertility story, may you watch the parade of if onlys become a beautiful display of had it not beens: 

Had it not been for infertility, I would never have pursued the adoption of this precious child God ordained for my family before time began.
Had it not been for infertility, I would never have learned how to communicate with my spouse the way we do now.
Had it not been for infertility, I would never have known how to trust God through His silence.
Had it not been for infertility, we would not have experienced the comfort of God in great trials.
Had it not been for infertility, we would never have sought God and His will for our lives the way we have.
Had it not been
Had it not been 

Dont let Satan convince you that difficult situations mean God isnt working and moving. Hes working through the celebrations. Hes working through your tears. Change the if onlys in your life to a marvelous parade of had it not beens.

Blessings to you today :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

I told my mom about how I was a little fearful of possibly having polyps and I get this email from her this morning and wanted to share it with you. Hope this encourages you as it did me.

"God is in CONTROL... He has the answer and the remedies...He is more than ABLE to clear the path..( any obstructions) NOW he says..."FEAR NOT" Take a DEEP BREATH!~~~ It is not over! We will never understand the will of GOD or his ways and purposes.. I remember my Mom would ask me... "WHY did this come on me NOW at this age?" I should be just resting now(She is talking about my grandma, who at the age of 84 got cancer). THEN she said... God knows and blessed are those who just can trust him and thank GOD for insurance! I wish I had the answers.. BUT we just have to put our TRUST in the LORD and not lean on our own understanding... SO let's see what GOD has!! His plans are for GOOD not evil.. to give you hope and a expected end in Jesus NAME!~~~


Genesis 15:1 "After these things the word of the LORD came unto Abram in a vision, saying, Fear not, Abram: I am thy shield, and thy exceeding great reward."
Genesis 21:17 "And God heard the voice of the lad; and the angel of God called to Hagar out of heaven, and said unto her, What aileth thee, Hagar? fear not; for God hath heard the voice of the lad where he is."
Genesis 26:24 "And the LORD appeared unto him the same night, and said, I am the God of Abraham thy father: fear not, for I am with thee, and will bless thee, and multiply thy seed for my servant Abraham's sake."
Genesis 46:3 "And he said, I am God, the God of thy father: fear not to go down into Egypt; for I will there make of thee a great nation."
Exodus 20:20 "And Moses said unto the people, Fear not: for God is come to prove you, and that his fear may be before your faces, that ye sin not."
Deuteronomy 1:21 "Behold, the LORD thy God hath set the land before thee: go up and possess it, as the LORD God of thy fathers hath said unto thee; fear not, neither be discouraged."
Deuteronomy 20:3 "And shall say unto them, Hear, O Israel, ye approach this day unto battle against your enemies: let not your hearts faint, fear not, and do not tremble, neither be ye terrified because of them."
Deuteronomy 31:6 "Be strong and of a good courage, fear not, nor be afraid of them: for the LORD thy God, he it is that doth go with thee; he will not fail thee, nor forsake thee."
Deuteronomy 31:8 "And the LORD, he it is that doth go before thee; he will be with thee, he will not fail thee, neither forsake thee: fear not, neither be dismayed."
FEAR NOT! I speak PEACE to your heart."


----------



## Godsjewel

Great deal for my POAS sisters :haha:


https://i.imgur.com/DORxd.jpg


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

BRK06 said:


> You are so right! I had my pelvic ultrasound done and apparently I have cysts on my right ovary and my endometrial lining is much thicker than is normal. She was throwing around that "C" word again, but after freaking out for a bit, I got to thinking that no matter how much this scares me and how frustrated I am that we keep finding things "broken" Our Lord is still bigger than all these things... He healed all the sick and raised the dead for crying out loud! Maybe my lining is thicker for the same reason you have bleeding with good progesterone levels; it's always darkest before dawn! :thumbup:

Your post brings me back to last year this time. I was undergoing lab test after lab test for what was thought to hyperthyroidism and/or thyroid cancer. I had to start going to a Cancer Institute once a week! Even in that situation, I felt so blessed being able to walk in and out with so much health and strength. As I looked around the waiting room at condition of all the other patients waiting to see their doctors, I always felt like my situation wasn't that bad. I had so many symptoms, but you know what - in June the doctors told me I didn't have to come back anymore. My symptoms went away, my labs were "normal", and they ran out of tests to run! They couldn't explain what I had experienced, but praise God - I can explain it! God is a healer! He is truly a miracle worker!!!!! :happydance: I'm praying for healing for all of us!


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> You are so right! I had my pelvic ultrasound done and apparently I have cysts on my right ovary and my endometrial lining is much thicker than is normal. She was throwing around that "C" word again, but after freaking out for a bit, I got to thinking that no matter how much this scares me and how frustrated I am that we keep finding things "broken" Our Lord is still bigger than all these things... He healed all the sick and raised the dead for crying out loud! Maybe my lining is thicker for the same reason you have bleeding with good progesterone levels; it's always darkest before dawn! :thumbup:
> 
> Your post brings me back to last year this time. I was undergoing lab test after lab test for what was thought to hyperthyroidism and/or thyroid cancer. I had to start going to a Cancer Institute once a week! Even in that situation, I felt so blessed being able to walk in and out with so much health and strength. As I looked around the waiting room at condition of all the other patients waiting to see their doctors, I always felt like my situation wasn't that bad. I had so many symptoms, but you know what - in June the doctors told me I didn't have to come back anymore. My symptoms went away, my labs were "normal", and they ran out of tests to run! They couldn't explain what I had experienced, but praise God - I can explain it! God is a healer! He is truly a miracle worker!!!!! :happydance: I'm praying for healing for all of us!Click to expand...

:happydance: AMEN!! thank you Lord for your healing touch!


----------



## jellytiggy

Hello Everyone,
Hope you all are doing great.
@God's jewel,your mother's email is sooo inspirational.You are blessed to have a woman of God beside you.:hugs:
Sometimes,when i have something odd happening to me,my mind jumps to the worst case scenario,but recently i have started learning to block such thoughts and tell myself loudly you ....(headache,chalazion etc),you do not exist,you will disappear.I chant it so many times even when i see whatever it is and most times it just disappears..

Thanks to everyone who gave tips on conflict resolution with DH.We had a discussion yesterday about it and decided to talk about it before sleeping and also pray about it.You all are life savers.God Bless.

Have been having AF symptoms,i have been chanting for the :witch: to disappear,hope it works :haha:


----------



## jellytiggy

Will be praying for you that the US will be healthy.NO TO POLYPS


----------



## Godsjewel

jellytiggy said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Hope you all are doing great.
> @God's jewel,your mother's email is sooo inspirational.You are blessed to have a woman of God beside you.:hugs:
> Sometimes,when i have something odd happening to me,my mind jumps to the worst case scenario,but recently i have started learning to block such thoughts and tell myself loudly you ....(headache,chalazion etc),you do not exist,you will disappear.I chant it so many times even when i see whatever it is and most times it just disappears..
> 
> Thanks to everyone who gave tips on conflict resolution with DH.We had a discussion yesterday about it and decided to talk about it before sleeping and also pray about it.You all are life savers.God Bless.
> 
> Have been having AF symptoms,i have been chanting for the :witch: to disappear,hope it works :haha:


:rofl: Chant away sista! AF flow go away, don't come back another day!!!

Yes, I'm truly blessed to have such a God fearing mother. She is a blessing to me and so many others.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> I told my mom about how I was a little fearful of possibly having polyps and I get this email from her this morning and wanted to share it with you. Hope this encourages you as it did me.
> 
> "God is in CONTROL... He has the answer and the remedies...He is more than ABLE to clear the path..( any obstructions) NOW he says..."FEAR NOT" Take a DEEP BREATH!~~~ It is not over! We will never understand the will of GOD or his ways and purposes.. I remember my Mom would ask me... "WHY did this come on me NOW at this age?" I should be just resting now(She is talking about my grandma, who at the age of 84 got cancer). THEN she said... God knows and blessed are those who just can trust him and thank GOD for insurance! I wish I had the answers.. BUT we just have to put our TRUST in the LORD and not lean on our own understanding... SO let's see what GOD has!! His plans are for GOOD not evil.. to give you hope and a expected end in Jesus NAME!~~~
> 
> 
> Genesis 15:1 "After these things the word of the LORD came unto Abram in a vision, saying, Fear not, Abram: I am thy shield, and thy exceeding great reward."
> Genesis 21:17 "And God heard the voice of the lad; and the angel of God called to Hagar out of heaven, and said unto her, What aileth thee, Hagar? fear not; for God hath heard the voice of the lad where he is."
> Genesis 26:24 "And the LORD appeared unto him the same night, and said, I am the God of Abraham thy father: fear not, for I am with thee, and will bless thee, and multiply thy seed for my servant Abraham's sake."
> Genesis 46:3 "And he said, I am God, the God of thy father: fear not to go down into Egypt; for I will there make of thee a great nation."
> Exodus 20:20 "And Moses said unto the people, Fear not: for God is come to prove you, and that his fear may be before your faces, that ye sin not."
> Deuteronomy 1:21 "Behold, the LORD thy God hath set the land before thee: go up and possess it, as the LORD God of thy fathers hath said unto thee; fear not, neither be discouraged."
> Deuteronomy 20:3 "And shall say unto them, Hear, O Israel, ye approach this day unto battle against your enemies: let not your hearts faint, fear not, and do not tremble, neither be ye terrified because of them."
> Deuteronomy 31:6 "Be strong and of a good courage, fear not, nor be afraid of them: for the LORD thy God, he it is that doth go with thee; he will not fail thee, nor forsake thee."
> Deuteronomy 31:8 "And the LORD, he it is that doth go before thee; he will be with thee, he will not fail thee, neither forsake thee: fear not, neither be dismayed."
> FEAR NOT! I speak PEACE to your heart."

Such a wonderful blessing your mother is!! Thank you for passing her encouragement to us!


----------



## BRK06

SuperwomanTTC said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> You are so right! I had my pelvic ultrasound done and apparently I have cysts on my right ovary and my endometrial lining is much thicker than is normal. She was throwing around that "C" word again, but after freaking out for a bit, I got to thinking that no matter how much this scares me and how frustrated I am that we keep finding things "broken" Our Lord is still bigger than all these things... He healed all the sick and raised the dead for crying out loud! Maybe my lining is thicker for the same reason you have bleeding with good progesterone levels; it's always darkest before dawn! :thumbup:
> 
> Your post brings me back to last year this time. I was undergoing lab test after lab test for what was thought to hyperthyroidism and/or thyroid cancer. I had to start going to a Cancer Institute once a week! Even in that situation, I felt so blessed being able to walk in and out with so much health and strength. As I looked around the waiting room at condition of all the other patients waiting to see their doctors, I always felt like my situation wasn't that bad. I had so many symptoms, but you know what - in June the doctors told me I didn't have to come back anymore. My symptoms went away, my labs were "normal", and they ran out of tests to run! They couldn't explain what I had experienced, but praise God - I can explain it! God is a healer! He is truly a miracle worker!!!!! :happydance: I'm praying for healing for all of us!Click to expand...

Wow! Thank you for sharing your story! Praise God for your healing!! 

I am at peace with everything I've found out so far...He won't lead me to it if He can't bring me through it! If it's something really bad, then ok. If it's nothing, then ok to that too! If I'm about to have 6 kids growing at once, then bring it on! :haha: He has never failed me nor deserted me in my darkest times or greatest moments of need and I know He's right here beside all of us right now, guiding us through this "barren" desert to the promised land!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> jellytiggy said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> Hope you all are doing great.
> @God's jewel,your mother's email is sooo inspirational.You are blessed to have a woman of God beside you.:hugs:
> Sometimes,when i have something odd happening to me,my mind jumps to the worst case scenario,but recently i have started learning to block such thoughts and tell myself loudly you ....(headache,chalazion etc),you do not exist,you will disappear.I chant it so many times even when i see whatever it is and most times it just disappears..
> 
> Thanks to everyone who gave tips on conflict resolution with DH.We had a discussion yesterday about it and decided to talk about it before sleeping and also pray about it.You all are life savers.God Bless.
> 
> Have been having AF symptoms,i have been chanting for the :witch: to disappear,hope it works :haha:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Chant away sista! AF flow go away, don't come back another day!!!
> 
> Yes, I'm truly blessed to have such a God fearing mother. She is a blessing to me and so many others.Click to expand...

Amen! I'll second all of that! :D 

I'm so glad you and DH were able to talk it out! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

:rofl: These made me laugh and I just had to share! 


Sunday after church, an auntie asked her very young niece what the lesson was about.

She answered,

"Don't be scared, you'll get your quilt."

Needless to say, the auntie was perplexed. Later in the day, she ran into the Sunday School teacher at lunch and asked him what that morning's lesson was about.

He said,

"Be not afraid, thy comforter is coming."


**********
One Sunday in a Midwest City , 
a young child was "acting up" during the morning worship hour. 
The parents did their best to maintain some sense of order in the pew 
but were losing the battle. 
Finally, the father picked the little fellow up 
and walked sternly up the aisle on his way out. 
Just before reaching the safety of the foyer, 
the little one called loudly to the congregation, 
*"Pray for me! Pray for me!"* 


:rofl:


----------



## ItthyBThpider

BRK06 said:


> :rofl: These made me laugh and I just had to share!
> 
> 
> Sunday after church, an auntie asked her very young niece what the lesson was about.
> 
> She answered,
> 
> "Don't be scared, you'll get your quilt."
> 
> Needless to say, the auntie was perplexed. Later in the day, she ran into the Sunday School teacher at lunch and asked him what that morning's lesson was about.
> 
> He said,
> 
> "Be not afraid, thy comforter is coming."
> 
> 
> **********
> One Sunday in a Midwest City ,
> a young child was "acting up" during the morning worship hour.
> The parents did their best to maintain some sense of order in the pew
> but were losing the battle.
> Finally, the father picked the little fellow up
> and walked sternly up the aisle on his way out.
> Just before reaching the safety of the foyer,
> the little one called loudly to the congregation,
> *"Pray for me! Pray for me!"*
> 
> 
> :rofl:

lol! Those are too cute!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> :rofl: These made me laugh and I just had to share!
> 
> 
> Sunday after church, an auntie asked her very young niece what the lesson was about.
> 
> She answered,
> 
> "Don't be scared, you'll get your quilt."
> 
> Needless to say, the auntie was perplexed. Later in the day, she ran into the Sunday School teacher at lunch and asked him what that morning's lesson was about.
> 
> He said,
> 
> "Be not afraid, thy comforter is coming."
> 
> 
> **********
> One Sunday in a Midwest City ,
> a young child was "acting up" during the morning worship hour.
> The parents did their best to maintain some sense of order in the pew
> but were losing the battle.
> Finally, the father picked the little fellow up
> and walked sternly up the aisle on his way out.
> Just before reaching the safety of the foyer,
> the little one called loudly to the congregation,
> *"Pray for me! Pray for me!"*
> 
> 
> :rofl:

Hahahah! You'll get your quilt.

Those put a smile on my face:D


----------



## beckysprayer

I was getting discouraged today about the TTC journey, especially after seeing a lot of pregnant ladies, but then I read the following about waiting on the Lord and found it really uplifting. I hope y'all do too! :thumbup:

*We live in an &#8220;instant&#8221; culture: instant tea, instant coffee, instant lemonade, you name it. Just add water, and you can almost have instant anything. What else would you expect from a culture that requires instant gratification? We want to &#8220;have it our way,&#8221; and we want it right now!

There are many things, however, for which we must simply wait. In the back of our minds we understand that, so we say, &#8220;patience is a virtue&#8221; and &#8220;good things come to those who wait.&#8221; As a Christian, I am sure you have been counseled on many occasions to &#8220;wait on the Lord.&#8221; Perhaps someone has even quoted to you Isaiah 40:31, which declares, &#8220;those who wait for the Lord will gain new strength; they will mount up with wings like eagles, they will run and not get tired, they will walk and not become weary.&#8221;

Whether it&#8217;s a job opportunity, a relationship, a crisis, whatever it may be, we ask God to give us direction. Sometimes the answers to our questions and requests do not come immediately. It is during those times that we are to wait upon the Lord. The question remains, though. What are we to do while waiting on God?

As an example, consider the gift of the Holy Spirit. The promise of the Holy Spirit had been given long before Jesus&#8217; birth. Jeremiah declared God&#8217;s promise of better days (Jeremiah 31:31-34). God told Ezekiel that the promise of better days included God&#8217;s Spirit dwelling in His people (Ezekiel 36:22-27). After Jesus&#8217; birth, John the Baptist announced that Jesus would baptize with the Holy Spirit (Luke 3:16). With His death approaching, Jesus told His disciples that He would go away, but He would leave a Helper (the Holy Spirit) to continue His ministry here on earth (John 16:7-14).

After Jesus&#8217; resurrection, He commissioned His disciples to preach the good news of the kingdom, then he assured the disciples that He was sending the promised Holy Spirit. Yet in spite of the promise, the disciples were to go to Jerusalem and wait on God&#8217;s timing (Luke 24:46-49). What is most striking to me about this promise is not the fact that the disciples had to wait for it; we know that in all things we are to wait upon the Lord. What is most striking to me is what the disciples did while they were waiting for the promise to be fulfilled; they devoted themselves to prayer (Acts 1:14). Jesus had given them the promise; it was as good as done! And yet, they did not simply sit around and wait without doing anything; they prayed. What a humbling lesson for all of us. We are helpless; God helps the helpless. The helpless must wait on the Lord: not passively, but actively praying, showing our utter dependence on Him. May we who are helpless be found on our knees, for this is where we will find our help and our strength as we wait on the Lord.*


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> I was getting discouraged today about the TTC journey, especially after seeing a lot of pregnant ladies, but then I read the following about waiting on the Lord and found it really uplifting. I hope y'all do too! :thumbup:
> 
> *We live in an instant culture: instant tea, instant coffee, instant lemonade, you name it. Just add water, and you can almost have instant anything. What else would you expect from a culture that requires instant gratification? We want to have it our way, and we want it right now!
> 
> There are many things, however, for which we must simply wait. In the back of our minds we understand that, so we say, patience is a virtue and good things come to those who wait. As a Christian, I am sure you have been counseled on many occasions to wait on the Lord. Perhaps someone has even quoted to you Isaiah 40:31, which declares, those who wait for the Lord will gain new strength; they will mount up with wings like eagles, they will run and not get tired, they will walk and not become weary.
> 
> Whether its a job opportunity, a relationship, a crisis, whatever it may be, we ask God to give us direction. Sometimes the answers to our questions and requests do not come immediately. It is during those times that we are to wait upon the Lord. The question remains, though. What are we to do while waiting on God?
> 
> As an example, consider the gift of the Holy Spirit. The promise of the Holy Spirit had been given long before Jesus birth. Jeremiah declared Gods promise of better days (Jeremiah 31:31-34). God told Ezekiel that the promise of better days included Gods Spirit dwelling in His people (Ezekiel 36:22-27). After Jesus birth, John the Baptist announced that Jesus would baptize with the Holy Spirit (Luke 3:16). With His death approaching, Jesus told His disciples that He would go away, but He would leave a Helper (the Holy Spirit) to continue His ministry here on earth (John 16:7-14).
> 
> After Jesus resurrection, He commissioned His disciples to preach the good news of the kingdom, then he assured the disciples that He was sending the promised Holy Spirit. Yet in spite of the promise, the disciples were to go to Jerusalem and wait on Gods timing (Luke 24:46-49). What is most striking to me about this promise is not the fact that the disciples had to wait for it; we know that in all things we are to wait upon the Lord. What is most striking to me is what the disciples did while they were waiting for the promise to be fulfilled; they devoted themselves to prayer (Acts 1:14). Jesus had given them the promise; it was as good as done! And yet, they did not simply sit around and wait without doing anything; they prayed. What a humbling lesson for all of us. We are helpless; God helps the helpless. The helpless must wait on the Lord: not passively, but actively praying, showing our utter dependence on Him. May we who are helpless be found on our knees, for this is where we will find our help and our strength as we wait on the Lord.*

That was a good word sis! Thank you for taking time to post it. 

I guess I can stop watering my belly now :haha:


----------



## BRK06

I came across this while looking up some stuff earlier... I pray you get some encouragement from it!



Recently I heard a teaching by Rev. Steven Hoskins, Rector of Christ Our Hope Anglican Church in Fort Collins, Colo., regarding three keywords in Isaiah 55:1-9 that will provide you with specific direction for developing a healthy spiritual diet each day: COME; LISTEN; SEEK. If you want to know what God is doing with your infertility and what His plans are for you, here is your formula

1) COME: Beginning with verse 1, an invitation is given to all who are thirsty:

Come, all you who are thirsty, come to the waters; and you who have no money, come, buy and eat! Come, buy wine and milk without money and without cost.

God invites you to come to Him, 24/7 and experience His gift of lavish gracefor free! He is the living water that will quench your thirst. He has exactly what you need. Are you spending your time with other resources that do not fill your void? Challenge yourself to read few verses in your Bible each day and be infused with His wisdom. Have you picked out a special prayer time to be with Him daily?

2) LISTEN: Isaiah 55:2-3 continues


Why spend money on what is not bread, and your labor on what does not satisfy? Listen, listen to me, and eat what is good, and your soul will delight in the richest of fare. Give ear and come to me; hear me, that your soul may live.

After you read the scriptures and call out to God in prayer, are you able to be still and listen to what God has to tell you? When you receive Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior, His Holy Spirit resides in you. What a gift it is for us to call out to God and have Him answer back! If you want to be replenished daily, find a space of solitude, and let His peaceful direction infill you. The only way you will hear Him is if you take additional time to listen.

3) SEEK: Isaiah 55:6-7 advises

Seek the Lord while He may be found; call upon Him while He is near; let the wicked forsake his way, and the unrighteous man his thoughts; let him return to the Lord, that He may have compassion on him, and to our God, for He will abundantly pardon.

God wants you to worship Him with a pure, genuine heart. If you are full of anger, envy, resentment, self-pity, or harbor a grudge, these negative thoughts are poison and need to be turned over to Him. Get clean before God and confess your sins. He is a merciful God and forgives you of all your sins when you acknowledge them. The healing of a sick soul cannot happen without repentance.

The Lord is not slow in keeping His promise, as some understand slowness. He is patient with you, not wanting anyone to perish, but everyone to come to repentance. (2 Peter 3:9)

Take action this new year. COME, LISTEN, and SEEK the Lord God with a humble, repentant heart. Trust in Him and surrender your infertility and worry. Your suffering is giving you an opportunity to draw close to Him. Fill your spirit with the hope that His plan for your happiness extends into eternity. He wants this to be a year of growing, productive faith in Him.

My Lord and my God, all of the days ordained for me were written in Your book before one of them came to be. (Ps139:16) Please help me order every day this year. Direct me in my spirit regarding what time and place is to be spent with You. For You have searched me and You know me. You know when I sit and when I rise; You perceive my thoughts from afar. You discern my going out and my lying down; You are familiar with all my ways. Before a word is on my tongue You know it completely, O Lord. (Ps 139:1-4). Bless me this year and make me holy. I want to do Your will. Help me surrender my time, infertility and worry to You. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


----------



## BRK06

beckysprayer said:


> I was getting discouraged today about the TTC journey, especially after seeing a lot of pregnant ladies, but then I read the following about waiting on the Lord and found it really uplifting. I hope y'all do too! :thumbup:
> 
> *We live in an instant culture: instant tea, instant coffee, instant lemonade, you name it. Just add water, and you can almost have instant anything. What else would you expect from a culture that requires instant gratification? We want to have it our way, and we want it right now!
> 
> There are many things, however, for which we must simply wait. In the back of our minds we understand that, so we say, patience is a virtue and good things come to those who wait. As a Christian, I am sure you have been counseled on many occasions to wait on the Lord. Perhaps someone has even quoted to you Isaiah 40:31, which declares, those who wait for the Lord will gain new strength; they will mount up with wings like eagles, they will run and not get tired, they will walk and not become weary.
> 
> Whether its a job opportunity, a relationship, a crisis, whatever it may be, we ask God to give us direction. Sometimes the answers to our questions and requests do not come immediately. It is during those times that we are to wait upon the Lord. The question remains, though. What are we to do while waiting on God?
> 
> As an example, consider the gift of the Holy Spirit. The promise of the Holy Spirit had been given long before Jesus birth. Jeremiah declared Gods promise of better days (Jeremiah 31:31-34). God told Ezekiel that the promise of better days included Gods Spirit dwelling in His people (Ezekiel 36:22-27). After Jesus birth, John the Baptist announced that Jesus would baptize with the Holy Spirit (Luke 3:16). With His death approaching, Jesus told His disciples that He would go away, but He would leave a Helper (the Holy Spirit) to continue His ministry here on earth (John 16:7-14).
> 
> After Jesus resurrection, He commissioned His disciples to preach the good news of the kingdom, then he assured the disciples that He was sending the promised Holy Spirit. Yet in spite of the promise, the disciples were to go to Jerusalem and wait on Gods timing (Luke 24:46-49). What is most striking to me about this promise is not the fact that the disciples had to wait for it; we know that in all things we are to wait upon the Lord. What is most striking to me is what the disciples did while they were waiting for the promise to be fulfilled; they devoted themselves to prayer (Acts 1:14). Jesus had given them the promise; it was as good as done! And yet, they did not simply sit around and wait without doing anything; they prayed. What a humbling lesson for all of us. We are helpless; God helps the helpless. The helpless must wait on the Lord: not passively, but actively praying, showing our utter dependence on Him. May we who are helpless be found on our knees, for this is where we will find our help and our strength as we wait on the Lord.*

Amen! Thank you so much for sharing Sis!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi my sweeties!

My family is over this weekend and we have all of them staying the night, which is 7 extra people...should be fun! I won't be on much, but I just wanted to check in and let you know you are all in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

Ok ladies---what are your thoughts-- CD30--12DPO and I got a :bfn: on 9DPO and another :bfn: this morning and still no :af: and doesn't feel like it's coming. Should I just go ahead and say it's not my month or do I still have a chance? I've been feeling some symptoms like runny nose, BBs are SUPER sensitive and heavy and I have weird pressure in the pelvic area. Perhaps I'm just wishful thinking but I was curious about what y'all thought.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Hi my sweeties!
> 
> My family is over this weekend and we have all of them staying the night, which is 7 extra people...should be fun! I won't be on much, but I just wanted to check in and let you know you are all in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

Have fun with your family!! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> Ok ladies---what are your thoughts-- CD30--12DPO and I got a :bfn: on 9DPO and another :bfn: this morning and still no :af: and doesn't feel like it's coming. Should I just go ahead and say it's not my month or do I still have a chance? I've been feeling some symptoms like runny nose, BBs are SUPER sensitive and heavy and I have weird pressure in the pelvic area. Perhaps I'm just wishful thinking but I was curious about what y'all thought.

Hey Hon! You're not out until AF shows!! :hugs: I pray she doesn't! It's really a shame AF and early preg symptoms are so similar, but yours sound like they could be promising. Don't give up hope yet! How long are your cycles?


----------



## Heather11

beckysprayer said:


> I was getting discouraged today about the TTC journey, especially after seeing a lot of pregnant ladies, but then I read the following about waiting on the Lord and found it really uplifting. I hope y'all do too! :thumbup:
> 
> *We live in an instant culture: instant tea, instant coffee, instant lemonade, you name it. Just add water, and you can almost have instant anything. What else would you expect from a culture that requires instant gratification? We want to have it our way, and we want it right now!
> 
> There are many things, however, for which we must simply wait. In the back of our minds we understand that, so we say, patience is a virtue and good things come to those who wait. As a Christian, I am sure you have been counseled on many occasions to wait on the Lord. Perhaps someone has even quoted to you Isaiah 40:31, which declares, those who wait for the Lord will gain new strength; they will mount up with wings like eagles, they will run and not get tired, they will walk and not become weary.
> 
> Whether its a job opportunity, a relationship, a crisis, whatever it may be, we ask God to give us direction. Sometimes the answers to our questions and requests do not come immediately. It is during those times that we are to wait upon the Lord. The question remains, though. What are we to do while waiting on God?
> 
> As an example, consider the gift of the Holy Spirit. The promise of the Holy Spirit had been given long before Jesus birth. Jeremiah declared Gods promise of better days (Jeremiah 31:31-34). God told Ezekiel that the promise of better days included Gods Spirit dwelling in His people (Ezekiel 36:22-27). After Jesus birth, John the Baptist announced that Jesus would baptize with the Holy Spirit (Luke 3:16). With His death approaching, Jesus told His disciples that He would go away, but He would leave a Helper (the Holy Spirit) to continue His ministry here on earth (John 16:7-14).
> 
> After Jesus resurrection, He commissioned His disciples to preach the good news of the kingdom, then he assured the disciples that He was sending the promised Holy Spirit. Yet in spite of the promise, the disciples were to go to Jerusalem and wait on Gods timing (Luke 24:46-49). What is most striking to me about this promise is not the fact that the disciples had to wait for it; we know that in all things we are to wait upon the Lord. What is most striking to me is what the disciples did while they were waiting for the promise to be fulfilled; they devoted themselves to prayer (Acts 1:14). Jesus had given them the promise; it was as good as done! And yet, they did not simply sit around and wait without doing anything; they prayed. What a humbling lesson for all of us. We are helpless; God helps the helpless. The helpless must wait on the Lord: not passively, but actively praying, showing our utter dependence on Him. May we who are helpless be found on our knees, for this is where we will find our help and our strength as we wait on the Lord.*

You make such great points here! We really do live in a world of instant gratification and then become annoyed and puzzled when we actually have to wait!!!


----------



## Heather11

Hello my fabulous ladies, how is everybody today?! I figure I would check in to see how everything is going!

I somehow managed to slack on my homework all week long and so today I am buried and it is all due tonight by midnight! ARGH!!!! It is safe to say I will be sucking down the java all day today :coffee:

So I did apply for the promotion I mentioned earlier this week and I have an interview on Friday morning eeeek! I am excited and nervous all at the same time. Change is good though and I need to push forward in life and not sit around waiting for my :bfp: So that is the plan!

Hope all is well with you all :flower:


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

BRK06 said:


> Luvwrthwatng4 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies---what are your thoughts-- CD30--12DPO and I got a :bfn: on 9DPO and another :bfn: this morning and still no :af: and doesn't feel like it's coming. Should I just go ahead and say it's not my month or do I still have a chance? I've been feeling some symptoms like runny nose, BBs are SUPER sensitive and heavy and I have weird pressure in the pelvic area. Perhaps I'm just wishful thinking but I was curious about what y'all thought.
> 
> Hey Hon! You're not out until AF shows!! :hugs: I pray she doesn't! It's really a shame AF and early preg symptoms are so similar, but yours sound like they could be promising. Don't give up hope yet! How long are your cycles?Click to expand...

Usually my cycles are 27 sometimes 28. Im at day 31 today and still nothing.


----------



## Heather11

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvwrthwatng4 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies---what are your thoughts-- CD30--12DPO and I got a :bfn: on 9DPO and another :bfn: this morning and still no :af: and doesn't feel like it's coming. Should I just go ahead and say it's not my month or do I still have a chance? I've been feeling some symptoms like runny nose, BBs are SUPER sensitive and heavy and I have weird pressure in the pelvic area. Perhaps I'm just wishful thinking but I was curious about what y'all thought.
> 
> Hey Hon! You're not out until AF shows!! :hugs: I pray she doesn't! It's really a shame AF and early preg symptoms are so similar, but yours sound like they could be promising. Don't give up hope yet! How long are your cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> Usually my cycles are 27 sometimes 28. Im at day 31 today and still nothing.Click to expand...

Have you been sick, stressed, or on antibiotics or anything?! This happened to me a couple of months ago. I was on antibiotics for a respiratory infection and AF came almost two weeks late. The whole time I was getting negative tests and then in hindsight it was probably the antibiotics that had my cycle all off.


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

Heather11 said:


> Luvwrthwatng4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvwrthwatng4 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies---what are your thoughts-- CD30--12DPO and I got a :bfn: on 9DPO and another :bfn: this morning and still no :af: and doesn't feel like it's coming. Should I just go ahead and say it's not my month or do I still have a chance? I've been feeling some symptoms like runny nose, BBs are SUPER sensitive and heavy and I have weird pressure in the pelvic area. Perhaps I'm just wishful thinking but I was curious about what y'all thought.
> 
> Hey Hon! You're not out until AF shows!! :hugs: I pray she doesn't! It's really a shame AF and early preg symptoms are so similar, but yours sound like they could be promising. Don't give up hope yet! How long are your cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> Usually my cycles are 27 sometimes 28. Im at day 31 today and still nothing.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been sick, stressed, or on antibiotics or anything?! This happened to me a couple of months ago. I was on antibiotics for a respiratory infection and AF came almost two weeks late. The whole time I was getting negative tests and then in hindsight it was probably the antibiotics that had my cycle all off.Click to expand...

Yes I was on antibiotics last week for a sinus infection... :cry: I bet that's what it is. Although, I'm still hoping for the best! :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Hello my fabulous ladies, how is everybody today?! I figure I would check in to see how everything is going!
> 
> I somehow managed to slack on my homework all week long and so today I am buried and it is all due tonight by midnight! ARGH!!!! It is safe to say I will be sucking down the java all day today :coffee:
> 
> So I did apply for the promotion I mentioned earlier this week and I have an interview on Friday morning eeeek! I am excited and nervous all at the same time. Change is good though and I need to push forward in life and not sit around waiting for my :bfp: So that is the plan!
> 
> Hope all is well with you all :flower:

Hi hun! I hope you got all your work done :wacko:

I'm so glad that you applied for it, you will do great in the interview!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Good morning ladies! I had the BEST time at the Super Bowl yesterday!!!!!!! Believe it or not, I have never been to a concert(outside of church related events) so Madonna's halftime performance was really a treat for me. Great trip to Indiana! :happydance:

Back at cd 1 for me. You all have helped me grow spiritually and emotionally to the point where I'm not even upset! Praise God for that!


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Good morning ladies! I had the BEST time at the Super Bowl yesterday!!!!!!! Believe it or not, I have never been to a concert(outside of church related events) so Madonna's halftime performance was really a treat for me. Great trip to Indiana! :happydance:
> 
> Back at cd 1 for me. You all have helped me grow spiritually and emotionally to the point where I'm not even upset! Praise God for that!


I don't doubt you had a great time, that must have been a blast!

That is wonderful Rozaria! I'm so glad that it didn't phase you. I'm sure God is smiling knowing that each day you are trusting Him and His plan for your life.


----------



## Godsjewel

Good morning precious women of God!

Sadly the weekend went by sooo fast, I was enjoying my family that was visiting for the weekend. We played basketball together, kickball, Wheel of Fortune on the Wii and yesterday watched the Superbowl. It was a lot of fun!

Here is a short devotion from my devotional called Jesus Calling.

Come to Me and rest. I am all about you, to bless and restore. Breathe Me in with each breath. The way just ahead of you is very steep. Slow down and cling tightly to My hand. I am teaching you a difficult lesson, learned only by hardship.

Lift up empty hands of faith to receive My precious presence. Light, life, joy and peace flow freely through this gift. When you focus turns away from Me, you grasp for other things. You drop the glowing gift of My presence as you reach for lifeless ashes. Return to Me; regain My presence.

Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. Matthew 11:28-29

Therefore I want the men everywhere to pray, lifting up holy hands without anger or disputing. 1 Timothy 2:8


After work I go in for some more labs, this time to check my thryoid level and get a pregnancy test. I'm a little nervous, just want this to be over with already. 

This weekend my dad was holding and playing with my 1yr old nephew and it tugged on my heart a little, just hoping that one day my dad will be holding my baby. The next day my friend posted a picture of her brother and his wife that just gave birth to a little girl. I just stared at the picture thinking, WOW! they truly don't know how blessed they are, I would give anything to be in her position. 

Lord, please help me to stay focused on the blessings that you have given me and not so much on what I don't have. I thank you in advance for what you have done and are continuing to do in each of our lives. In your name I pray...Amen!


----------



## Godsjewel

I was sure by now
God You would have reached down
And wiped our tears away
Stepped in and saved the day
But once again, I say "Amen", and it's still raining

As the thunder rolls
I barely hear Your whisper through the rain
"I'm with you"
And as Your mercy falls
I raise my hands and praise the God who gives
And takes away

[Chorus:]
And I'll praise You in this storm
And I will lift my hands
For You are who You are
No matter where I am
And every tear I've cried
You hold in Your hand
You never left my side
And though my heart is torn
I will praise You in this storm

I remember when
I stumbled in the wind
You heard my cry to you
And you raised me up again
My strength is almost gone
How can I carry on
If I can't find You

But as the thunder rolls
I barely hear You whisper through the rain
"I'm with you"
And as Your mercy falls
I raise my hands and praise the God who gives
And takes away

[Chorus]

I lift my eyes unto the hills
Where does my help come from?
My help comes from the Lord
The Maker of Heaven and Earth


----------



## Heather11

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvwrthwatng4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvwrthwatng4 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies---what are your thoughts-- CD30--12DPO and I got a :bfn: on 9DPO and another :bfn: this morning and still no :af: and doesn't feel like it's coming. Should I just go ahead and say it's not my month or do I still have a chance? I've been feeling some symptoms like runny nose, BBs are SUPER sensitive and heavy and I have weird pressure in the pelvic area. Perhaps I'm just wishful thinking but I was curious about what y'all thought.
> 
> Hey Hon! You're not out until AF shows!! :hugs: I pray she doesn't! It's really a shame AF and early preg symptoms are so similar, but yours sound like they could be promising. Don't give up hope yet! How long are your cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> Usually my cycles are 27 sometimes 28. Im at day 31 today and still nothing.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been sick, stressed, or on antibiotics or anything?! This happened to me a couple of months ago. I was on antibiotics for a respiratory infection and AF came almost two weeks late. The whole time I was getting negative tests and then in hindsight it was probably the antibiotics that had my cycle all off.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I was on antibiotics last week for a sinus infection... :cry: I bet that's what it is. Although, I'm still hoping for the best! :thumbup:Click to expand...


Fingers crossed!! :flower:


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

So I'm going to the doctor tomorrow for blood work. Ladies....please pray for me. I'm really thinking/hoping this is it!!


----------



## ItthyBThpider

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> So I'm going to the doctor tomorrow for blood work. Ladies....please pray for me. I'm really thinking/hoping this is it!!

You're in my prayers! :dust:


----------



## Godsjewel

Still haven't got my lab results, I guess another day of being patient isn't going to kill me.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Godsjewel

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> So I'm going to the doctor tomorrow for blood work. Ladies....please pray for me. I'm really thinking/hoping this is it!!

I sure hope so Hun :hugs:


----------



## kelkel82

Hey Ladies! 
Happy Monday. Just wanted to encourage you with these words from Sarah Groves' song, Open My Hands. I was so moved when I heard it today. 
Blessings!


I believe in a blessing I don't understand
I've seen rain fall on wicked and the just
Rain is no measure of his faithfulness
He withholds no good thing from us
No good thing from us, no good thing from us

I believe in a peace that flows deeper than pain
That broken find healing in love
Pain is no measure of his faithfulness
He withholds no good thing from us
No good thing from us, no good thing from us

I will open my hands, will open my heart
I will open my hands, will open my heart
I am nodding my head an emphatic yes
To all that You have for me

I believe in a fountain that will never dry
Though I've thirsted and didn't have enough
Thirst is no measure of his faithfulness
He withholds no good thing from us
No good thing from us, no good thing from us

I will open my hands, will open my heart
I will open my hands, will open my heart
I am nodding my head an emphatic yes
To all that You have for me

No good thing from us
No good thing from us
He withholds no good thing from us

I will open my hands, will open my heart
I will open my hands, will open my heart
I am nodding my head an emphatic yes
To all that You have for me


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

Godsjewel said:


> Good morning precious women of God!
> 
> Sadly the weekend went by sooo fast, I was enjoying my family that was visiting for the weekend. We played basketball together, kickball, Wheel of Fortune on the Wii and yesterday watched the Superbowl. It was a lot of fun!
> 
> Here is a short devotion from my devotional called Jesus Calling.
> 
> Come to Me and rest. I am all about you, to bless and restore. Breathe Me in with each breath. The way just ahead of you is very steep. Slow down and cling tightly to My hand. I am teaching you a difficult lesson, learned only by hardship.
> 
> Lift up empty hands of faith to receive My precious presence. Light, life, joy and peace flow freely through this gift. When you focus turns away from Me, you grasp for other things. You drop the glowing gift of My presence as you reach for lifeless ashes. Return to Me; regain My presence.
> 
> Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. Matthew 11:28-29
> 
> Therefore I want the men everywhere to pray, lifting up holy hands without anger or disputing. 1 Timothy 2:8
> 
> 
> After work I go in for some more labs, this time to check my thryoid level and get a pregnancy test. I'm a little nervous, just want this to be over with already.
> 
> This weekend my dad was holding and playing with my 1yr old nephew and it tugged on my heart a little, just hoping that one day my dad will be holding my baby. The next day my friend posted a picture of her brother and his wife that just gave birth to a little girl. I just stared at the picture thinking, WOW! they truly don't know how blessed they are, I would give anything to be in her position.
> 
> Lord, please help me to stay focused on the blessings that you have given me and not so much on what I don't have. I thank you in advance for what you have done and are continuing to do in each of our lives. In your name I pray...Amen!

I love that devotional. I have found so much peace from it.


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> Hello my fabulous ladies, how is everybody today?! I figure I would check in to see how everything is going!
> 
> I somehow managed to slack on my homework all week long and so today I am buried and it is all due tonight by midnight! ARGH!!!! It is safe to say I will be sucking down the java all day today :coffee:
> 
> So I did apply for the promotion I mentioned earlier this week and I have an interview on Friday morning eeeek! I am excited and nervous all at the same time. Change is good though and I need to push forward in life and not sit around waiting for my :bfp: So that is the plan!
> 
> Hope all is well with you all :flower:

Good for you sis! I'll be praying for you! I really hope you get your promotion!

Now, get that homework done! :haha:


----------



## BRK06

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> So I'm going to the doctor tomorrow for blood work. Ladies....please pray for me. I'm really thinking/hoping this is it!!

Praying for you!! :hugs: Please let us know what you find out!


----------



## BRK06

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Good morning ladies! I had the BEST time at the Super Bowl yesterday!!!!!!! Believe it or not, I have never been to a concert(outside of church related events) so Madonna's halftime performance was really a treat for me. Great trip to Indiana! :happydance:
> 
> Back at cd 1 for me. You all have helped me grow spiritually and emotionally to the point where I'm not even upset! Praise God for that!

Amen Sis! :flower:

How exciting to go to the Super Bowl!! I'm glad you had a good time! :)


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> I was sure by now
> God You would have reached down
> And wiped our tears away
> Stepped in and saved the day
> But once again, I say "Amen", and it's still raining
> 
> As the thunder rolls
> I barely hear Your whisper through the rain
> "I'm with you"
> And as Your mercy falls
> I raise my hands and praise the God who gives
> And takes away
> 
> [Chorus:]
> And I'll praise You in this storm
> And I will lift my hands
> For You are who You are
> No matter where I am
> And every tear I've cried
> You hold in Your hand
> You never left my side
> And though my heart is torn
> I will praise You in this storm
> 
> I remember when
> I stumbled in the wind
> You heard my cry to you
> And you raised me up again
> My strength is almost gone
> How can I carry on
> If I can't find You
> 
> But as the thunder rolls
> I barely hear You whisper through the rain
> "I'm with you"
> And as Your mercy falls
> I raise my hands and praise the God who gives
> And takes away
> 
> [Chorus]
> 
> I lift my eyes unto the hills
> Where does my help come from?
> My help comes from the Lord
> The Maker of Heaven and Earth

Love this song! Thank you for sharing your devotional today! Praying that you get good news on your lab results tomorrow...Please let us know what you find out! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Wow, It's been a crazy busy couple of days! I hope everyone had a great weekend!

I have a praise report... My biopsy came back normal!! Thank you God! 
I'm pretty sure that AF will be here in the next day or so, but I'm at peace with it this month too. Just waiting for all of our BFP!! [-o&lt; Although I've had a couple " :grr: moments" retraining my focus on God and my hubby instead of only ttc has lifted a tremendous amount of stress! I pray that my sisters waiting to find out if they've got a BFP this month get good news soon! You girls have been a great help and comfort to me! :hugs: 

Has anyone heard from either of our new mommies-to-be?



"O Lord my God, I called out to you for help and you healed me." -Psalm 30:2

"May the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace in believing, so that you may abound in hope by the power of the Holy Spirit." -Romans 15:13


Ooh!! Another Praise Report... It's raining!! :rain: I don't have to water my grass! :haha:
Saving the water bill :thumbup:


----------



## annbaby32

Hello there! This is Anne, checking in from India. :flower: Ive been trawling TTC forums for a while but was super-excited to stumble on to this oneits great to be at a place where we can not only share our TTC woes but also our love for the LORD.

A little bit about me:
Im a writer by profession and have been married to my DH John since Dec 2008. We knew each other since 1997, but were more acquaintances than friends. He sort of avoided me cuz he thought I was an ice queen! Over the next ten years he and I went through a string of relationshipsI was in the search of a God-fearing man, and he was in search of a God-fearing woman. In 2007 when I had given up on looking for guys on my own, I told my mom to go ahead and find a guy for me (arranged marriages are very common in India). 

A month or so after that, John happened to be visiting my mom (he used to take my dogs out for walks cuz my mom couldnt manage them on her own), and she had a revelation from the Holy Spirit that he was the one for me. She quickly got us talking and we discovered we had a lot in common after all, and he discovered that I really wasnt the ice queen I seemed to be! Things rolled quickly after that and we got married in Dec 2008. Its been three years of a God-filled and Spirit-led marriage that still warms me to my toes. 

About TTC:
Were in our 9th month and like so many of you wonderful ladies shared hereits a heart-breaking journey. I come from a family of highly-fertile women and both my sis-in-laws are on their second babiesso its painful that its taking so long for us. But recently I came across this uplifting verse and have been praying with it ever since

Psalm 127:
3 Behold, children are a heritage from the Lord, the fruit of the womb a reward.
4 Like arrows in the hand of a warrior are the children of one's youth.
5 Blessed is the man who fills his quiver with them! He shall not be put to shame when he speaks with his enemies in the gate.

I have also realized that going through this had made me more understanding towards others in the same situations. I dont take children for granted now and have let go of so many of my own Oh, I will do this and this when I have my kid and I will not tolerate such and such from my kid. I also have a deep longing for a girl child, but over the past 9 months I have slowly but surely surrendered the gender of the child to the Lordand I think maybe that is where he was leading me. Also this month I came across the following verse and have decided to put aside my charting and ovulation aids and whip out the bible and the power of praise instead. 

Proverbs 3:5-6
5 Trust in the LORD with all your heart 
and lean not on your own understanding; 
6 in all your ways submit to him, 
and he will make your paths straight

Every testimony here has encouraged me and uplifted me. I have a renewed sense of hope knowing that Im not alone and God is working something truly miraculousbe blessed ladies!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

BRK06 said:


> Wow, It's been a crazy busy couple of days! I hope everyone had a great weekend!
> 
> I have a praise report... My biopsy came back normal!! Thank you God!
> I'm pretty sure that AF will be here in the next day or so, but I'm at peace with it this month too. Just waiting for all of our BFP!! [-o&lt; Although I've had a couple " :grr: moments" retraining my focus on God and my hubby instead of only ttc has lifted a tremendous amount of stress! I pray that my sisters waiting to find out if they've got a BFP this month get good news soon! You girls have been a great help and comfort to me! :hugs:
> 
> Has anyone heard from either of our new mommies-to-be?
> 
> 
> 
> "O Lord my God, I called out to you for help and you healed me." -Psalm 30:2
> 
> "May the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace in believing, so that you may abound in hope by the power of the Holy Spirit." -Romans 15:13
> 
> 
> Ooh!! Another Praise Report... It's raining!! :rain: I don't have to water my grass! :haha:
> Saving the water bill :thumbup:

Praise God for your biopsy results and the rain! :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

annbaby32 said:


> Hello there! This is Anne, checking in from India. :flower: Ive been trawling TTC forums for a while but was super-excited to stumble on to this oneits great to be at a place where we can not only share our TTC woes but also our love for the LORD.
> 
> A little bit about me:
> Im a writer by profession and have been married to my DH John since Dec 2008. We knew each other since 1997, but were more acquaintances than friends. He sort of avoided me cuz he thought I was an ice queen! Over the next ten years he and I went through a string of relationshipsI was in the search of a God-fearing man, and he was in search of a God-fearing woman. In 2007 when I had given up on looking for guys on my own, I told my mom to go ahead and find a guy for me (arranged marriages are very common in India).
> 
> A month or so after that, John happened to be visiting my mom (he used to take my dogs out for walks cuz my mom couldnt manage them on her own), and she had a revelation from the Holy Spirit that he was the one for me. She quickly got us talking and we discovered we had a lot in common after all, and he discovered that I really wasnt the ice queen I seemed to be! Things rolled quickly after that and we got married in Dec 2008. Its been three years of a God-filled and Spirit-led marriage that still warms me to my toes.
> 
> About TTC:
> Were in our 9th month and like so many of you wonderful ladies shared hereits a heart-breaking journey. I come from a family of highly-fertile women and both my sis-in-laws are on their second babiesso its painful that its taking so long for us. But recently I came across this uplifting verse and have been praying with it ever since
> 
> Psalm 127:
> 3 Behold, children are a heritage from the Lord, the fruit of the womb a reward.
> 4 Like arrows in the hand of a warrior are the children of one's youth.
> 5 Blessed is the man who fills his quiver with them! He shall not be put to shame when he speaks with his enemies in the gate.
> 
> I have also realized that going through this had made me more understanding towards others in the same situations. I dont take children for granted now and have let go of so many of my own Oh, I will do this and this when I have my kid and I will not tolerate such and such from my kid. I also have a deep longing for a girl child, but over the past 9 months I have slowly but surely surrendered the gender of the child to the Lordand I think maybe that is where he was leading me. Also this month I came across the following verse and have decided to put aside my charting and ovulation aids and whip out the bible and the power of praise instead.
> 
> Proverbs 3:5-6
> 5 Trust in the LORD with all your heart
> and lean not on your own understanding;
> 6 in all your ways submit to him,
> and he will make your paths straight
> 
> Every testimony here has encouraged me and uplifted me. I have a renewed sense of hope knowing that Im not alone and God is working something truly miraculousbe blessed ladies!

Hi Anne! Welcome :hugs: My name is Sarah and I'm so happy that you have decided to join our ttc family.

Thank you for taking the time to share your story, it's beautiful. I'm in the same boat as you, both of my sin-in-laws are on there second baby too. One is due the end of this month and the other in July. I'm just so blessed to have all of these ladies encouraging me along the way.

I look forward to sharing this journey with you :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Wow, It's been a crazy busy couple of days! I hope everyone had a great weekend!
> 
> I have a praise report... My biopsy came back normal!! Thank you God!
> I'm pretty sure that AF will be here in the next day or so, but I'm at peace with it this month too. Just waiting for all of our BFP!! [-o&lt; Although I've had a couple " :grr: moments" retraining my focus on God and my hubby instead of only ttc has lifted a tremendous amount of stress! I pray that my sisters waiting to find out if they've got a BFP this month get good news soon! You girls have been a great help and comfort to me! :hugs:
> 
> Has anyone heard from either of our new mommies-to-be?
> 
> 
> 
> "O Lord my God, I called out to you for help and you healed me." -Psalm 30:2
> 
> "May the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace in believing, so that you may abound in hope by the power of the Holy Spirit." -Romans 15:13
> 
> 
> Ooh!! Another Praise Report... It's raining!! :rain: I don't have to water my grass! :haha:
> Saving the water bill :thumbup:

Praise the Lord!!! That is fabulous news :happydance::dance:

Nope, no word from the new mommies-to-be. I pray everything is well with them and that the beans are sticking.


----------



## BRK06

annbaby32 said:


> Hello there! This is Anne, checking in from India. :flower: Ive been trawling TTC forums for a while but was super-excited to stumble on to this oneits great to be at a place where we can not only share our TTC woes but also our love for the LORD.
> 
> A little bit about me:
> Im a writer by profession and have been married to my DH John since Dec 2008. We knew each other since 1997, but were more acquaintances than friends. He sort of avoided me cuz he thought I was an ice queen! Over the next ten years he and I went through a string of relationshipsI was in the search of a God-fearing man, and he was in search of a God-fearing woman. In 2007 when I had given up on looking for guys on my own, I told my mom to go ahead and find a guy for me (arranged marriages are very common in India).
> 
> A month or so after that, John happened to be visiting my mom (he used to take my dogs out for walks cuz my mom couldnt manage them on her own), and she had a revelation from the Holy Spirit that he was the one for me. She quickly got us talking and we discovered we had a lot in common after all, and he discovered that I really wasnt the ice queen I seemed to be! Things rolled quickly after that and we got married in Dec 2008. Its been three years of a God-filled and Spirit-led marriage that still warms me to my toes.
> 
> About TTC:
> Were in our 9th month and like so many of you wonderful ladies shared hereits a heart-breaking journey. I come from a family of highly-fertile women and both my sis-in-laws are on their second babiesso its painful that its taking so long for us. But recently I came across this uplifting verse and have been praying with it ever since
> 
> Psalm 127:
> 3 Behold, children are a heritage from the Lord, the fruit of the womb a reward.
> 4 Like arrows in the hand of a warrior are the children of one's youth.
> 5 Blessed is the man who fills his quiver with them! He shall not be put to shame when he speaks with his enemies in the gate.
> 
> I have also realized that going through this had made me more understanding towards others in the same situations. I dont take children for granted now and have let go of so many of my own Oh, I will do this and this when I have my kid and I will not tolerate such and such from my kid. I also have a deep longing for a girl child, but over the past 9 months I have slowly but surely surrendered the gender of the child to the Lordand I think maybe that is where he was leading me. Also this month I came across the following verse and have decided to put aside my charting and ovulation aids and whip out the bible and the power of praise instead.
> 
> Proverbs 3:5-6
> 5 Trust in the LORD with all your heart
> and lean not on your own understanding;
> 6 in all your ways submit to him,
> and he will make your paths straight
> 
> Every testimony here has encouraged me and uplifted me. I have a renewed sense of hope knowing that Im not alone and God is working something truly miraculousbe blessed ladies!

Hi Anne :wave: I'm Kim! Welcome
to the family! Thanks for sharing your story and I'm excited to share this journey with you :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

I just wanted to share! Have a blessed day, my sweet Sisters! :hugs:


Getting into You by Reliant K


When I made up my mind and my heart along with that
To live not for myself but yet for God somebody said
"Do you know what you are getting yourself into?"

When I finally ironed out all of my priorities
And asked God to remove the doubt
That makes me so unsure of these
Things I ask myself I ask myself
"Do you know what you are getting yourself into?"

I'm getting into You
Because You got to me
In a way words can't describe
I'm getting into You
Because I've got to be
You're essential to survive
I'm gonna love You with my life

When he looked at me and said
"I kind of view you as a son"
And for one second our eyes met
And I met that with the question
"Do you know what you are getting yourself into?"

I'm getting into You
Because You got to me
In a way words can't describe
I'm getting into You
Because I've got to be
You're essential to survive
I'm gonna love You with my life

I've been a liar and I'll never amount to
The kind of person You deserve to worship You
You say You will not dwell on what I did
But rather what I do You say
"I love You and that's what You are getting Yourself into"

I'm getting into You
Because You got to me
In a way words can't describe
I'm getting into You
Because I've got to be
You're essential to survive
I'm gonna love You with my life

I'm getting into You
Because You got to me
In a way words can't describe
I'm getting into You
Because I've got to be
You're essential to survive
I'm gonna love You with my life

You said
"I love you and that's what you are getting yourself into"


----------



## annbaby32

Thanks Sarah and Kim! I'm looking forward to a long and happy walk with all of you on this forum :)


----------



## Godsjewel

Come to me for rest and refreshment. The journey has been too much for you, and you are bone-weary. Do not be ashamed of your exhaustion. Instead, see it as an opportunity for Me to take charge of your life.

Remember that I can fit everything into a pattern for good, including the things you wish were different. Start with where you are at this point in time and space, accepting that this is where I intended you to be. You will get through today one step, one moment at a time. Your main responsibility is to remain attentive to Me, letting Me guide you through the many choices along your pathway.

This sounds like an easy assignment, but it is not. Your desire to live in My presence goes against the grain of the world, the flesh and the devil. Much of your weariness results from your constant battle against these opponents. However, you are on the path of my choosing, so do not give up! Hope in Me, for you will again praise Me for the help of My presence.

And we know, all things work together for good to those who love God and are called according to His purpose. Romans 8:28

Why, my soul, are you downcast? Why so disturbed within me? Put your hope in God, for I will yet praise him, my Savior and my God. Psalm 42:11


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

My husband and I had the clomid talk this morning. I want to try it, but he thinks I should try gaining weight first. I have been underweight my whole life. I need to put on about 13 pounds to get my BMI up to 19. It isn't going to be easy, but I will try to gain before I bring up clomid again. So.... :pizza::icecream::munch: I'm eating everything I possibly can now.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> My husband and I had the clomid talk this morning. I want to try it, but he thinks I should try gaining weight first. I have been underweight my whole life. I need to put on about 13 pounds to get my BMI up to 19. It isn't going to be easy, but I will try to gain before I bring up clomid again. So.... :pizza::icecream::munch: I'm eating everything I possibly can now.

Have fun gaining weight :haha:

Everything you will be eating, will be everything I can't.


----------



## Godsjewel

Good newsmy thyroid is now 2.42 and they wanted it to be below 2.5.

Bad news:bfn:
I have to admit, I was not the strong, positive person I usually am when I received the news. 

This time it really got to me. It first started in the lab, the lady infront of me was pregnant and had a toddler, the lady behind me had a baby in a stroller, and so on and so on. I was standing there looking from left to right at all these children and felt like I was going to burst into tears. WHY ME??? WHY ME??? Kept ringing through my head. I sometimes feel so alone in this and I have no one (besides you all) that know what Im going through. None of my family or my husbands has fertility issues, so what is so special about me that God sees I can somehow handle this?

The devotion I posted earlier couldnt of come at a better time.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Good newsmy thyroid is now 2.42 and they wanted it to be below 2.5.
> 
> Bad news:bfn:
> I have to admit, I was not the strong, positive person I usually am when I received the news.
> 
> This time it really got to me. It first started in the lab, the lady infront of me was pregnant and had a toddler, the lady behind me had a baby in a stroller, and so on and so on. I was standing there looking from left to right at all these children and felt like I was going to burst into tears. WHY ME??? WHY ME??? Kept ringing through my head. I sometimes feel so alone in this and I have no one (besides you all) that know what Im going through. None of my family or my husbands has fertility issues, so what is so special about me that God sees I can somehow handle this?
> 
> The devotion I posted earlier couldnt of come at a better time.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I'm sorry sweetie! :( We understand very well and we're all here for you!! You are such a wonderful and strong woman. God has used you already with our little family here as an inspiration and encouraging leader, and I believe these BFNs (yours and mine!) are going to have a bigger purpose; be it encouraging and helping others going through the same heartache after we get our miracles or maybe just paving the way for another child that would need a mother that would fight so long and hard for them like you have! 

God is still in control and He is with us every step of the way... No matter how many mountains or stumbling blocks in the way!

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kelkel82

Godsjewel said:


> Good newsmy thyroid is now 2.42 and they wanted it to be below 2.5.
> 
> Bad news:bfn:
> I have to admit, I was not the strong, positive person I usually am when I received the news.
> 
> This time it really got to me. It first started in the lab, the lady infront of me was pregnant and had a toddler, the lady behind me had a baby in a stroller, and so on and so on. I was standing there looking from left to right at all these children and felt like I was going to burst into tears. WHY ME??? WHY ME??? Kept ringing through my head. I sometimes feel so alone in this and I have no one (besides you all) that know what Im going through. None of my family or my husbands has fertility issues, so what is so special about me that God sees I can somehow handle this?
> 
> The devotion I posted earlier couldnt of come at a better time.

Ugh! I'm sorry, Sarah. I hope God's peace will surround you today.


----------



## kelkel82

Hey ladies, I want to share some news I got this a.m.
A good friend and former coworker, let's call her Megan, just sent me a pic from her 12 week ultrasound. I was shocked! I didn't know she was pregnant!
But, I do know what she's been through. I was there with her on the day she found out she lost her first pregnancy 2 years ago, and we've stuck together each step of the way. I couldn't be more excited for her. I would have expected to feel a twinge of jealousy but it never came. It made me all the more hopeful that God will do big things for me and for all of us. 
(If anyone is curious, "Megan" and her husband started acupuncture a few months ago. She's the main reason I started going.)
Hang in there, ladies! Don't lose hope! Your bfp is coming!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Good news&#8230;my thyroid is now 2.42 and they wanted it to be below 2.5.
> 
> Bad news&#8230;:bfn:
> I have to admit, I was not the strong, positive person I usually am when I received the news.
> 
> This time it really got to me. It first started in the lab, the lady infront of me was pregnant and had a toddler, the lady behind me had a baby in a stroller, and so on and so on. I was standing there looking from left to right at all these children and felt like I was going to burst into tears. WHY ME??? WHY ME??? Kept ringing through my head. I sometimes feel so alone in this and I have no one (besides you all) that know what I&#8217;m going through. None of my family or my husbands has fertility issues, so what is so special about me that God sees I can somehow handle this?
> 
> The devotion I posted earlier couldn&#8217;t of come at a better time.
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> I'm sorry sweetie! :( We understand very well and we're all here for you!! You are such a wonderful and strong woman. God has used you already with our little family here as an inspiration and encouraging leader, and I believe these BFNs (yours and mine!) are going to have a bigger purpose; be it encouraging and helping others going through the same heartache after we get our miracles or maybe just paving the way for another child that would need a mother that would fight so long and hard for them like you have!
> 
> God is still in control and He is with us every step of the way... No matter how many mountains or stumbling blocks in the way!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Kim :hugs: You are such a blessing to me and I know God has something special for us, it was just one of those 'temper tantrum' kind of days :brat: 

Again, I am glad to be able to help encourage while I'm still on this journey, but sometimes I need to read the things I wrote to others and apply them for myself. That's the hard part :wacko:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Good newsmy thyroid is now 2.42 and they wanted it to be below 2.5.
> 
> Bad news:bfn:
> I have to admit, I was not the strong, positive person I usually am when I received the news.
> 
> This time it really got to me. It first started in the lab, the lady infront of me was pregnant and had a toddler, the lady behind me had a baby in a stroller, and so on and so on. I was standing there looking from left to right at all these children and felt like I was going to burst into tears. WHY ME??? WHY ME??? Kept ringing through my head. I sometimes feel so alone in this and I have no one (besides you all) that know what Im going through. None of my family or my husbands has fertility issues, so what is so special about me that God sees I can somehow handle this?
> 
> The devotion I posted earlier couldnt of come at a better time.
> 
> Ugh! I'm sorry, Sarah. I hope God's peace will surround you today.Click to expand...


Thanks so much dear! I'm feeling better minute by minute :thumbup:


----------



## BRK06

I came across this during my own "Why Me" moment a few days ago...

"Why Me?" is the first question we ask when tragedy strikes.
For some of us, the same question pops up when we have a flat tire. Or get a cold. Or get caught in a freak rain shower.

Why Me, God?

Somewhere along the way, we have become convinced that life should be all good, all the time. If you are a Christian, you may believe God should protect you from every hardship, large and small. God is good, so life should be fair.
But life isn't fair. You learn that lesson early from the schoolyard bully or a clique of cruel girls. Just about the time you forget, you're reminded with another painful lesson that hurts as much as it did when you were ten years old.

Why the Answer to "Why Me?" is Not Satisfying

From a biblical perspective, things started to go wrong with the Fall, but that's not a very satisfying answer when things go wrong with you, personally.
Even if we know the theological explanations, they bring no comfort in a hospital room or a funeral home. We want down to earth answers, not textbook theories about evil. We want to know why our own life is so miserable.

We can ask "Why Me?" until the Second Coming, but we never seem to get a response, at least one that brings understanding. We never feel the light bulb go on so we can say, "Ah, so that explains it," and then get on with our lives.

Instead, we're left groping with why so many bad things happen to us while godless people seem to prosper. We obey God to the best of our abilities, but things keep going wrong. What gives?

Why We Have Become Spoiled

It's not just that we think our life should be good because God is good. We have been conditioned in our western culture to have a low pain threshold, both physically and emotionally.

We have shelves full of pain relievers to choose from, and people who don't like those turn to alcohol or illegal drugs. TV commercials tell us to pamper ourselves. Any type of unpleasantness is treated like an affront to our happiness.

For most of us, famine, the ravages of war, and epidemics are images we watch on the news, not horrors we go through firsthand. We feel bad if our car is more than five years old.

When suffering hits, instead of asking "Why Me?", why don't we ask, "Why Not Me Too?"

Stumbling Toward Christian Maturity

It's become a cliché to say we learn our most valuable lessons in pain, not pleasure, but if we are serious about our Christianity, we eventually learn during our pain to keep our eyes on one thing and one thing only: Jesus Christ.
While physical pain can be overwhelming, it is not the most important thing in life. Jesus is. Experiencing financial loss can be devastating, but it is not all that matters. Jesus is. The death or loss of a loved one leaves an unbearable vacuum in your days and nights. But Jesus Christ is still there.

When we ask "Why Me?", we make our circumstances more important than Jesus. We forget the temporariness of this life and the eternity of life with him. Our hurt makes us overlook the fact that this life is preparation and heaven is the payoff.

That most mature of Christians, Paul of Tarsus, told us where to look: "But one thing I do: Forgetting what is behind and straining toward what is ahead, I press on toward the goal to win the prize for which God has called me heavenward in Christ Jesus." (Philippians 3:13-14, NIV)

It's hard to keep our eyes on the prize of Jesus, but he is what makes sense when nothing else does. When he said, "I am the way and the truth and the life." (John 14:6, NIV), he was showing us the path through all our "Why Me?" experiences.

Pain Can Only Delay Us

Suffering is so unfair. It kidnaps your attention and tries to force it to look at your pain. But there's something suffering cannot do. It cannot steal Jesus Christ from you.
You may be going through a terrible ordeal at this moment, such as divorce or unemployment or serious illness. You don't deserve it, but there's no way out. You have to keep going.

If you can manage, with the help of the Holy Spirit, to look beyond your suffering to your sure reward of eternal life with Jesus, you can make it through this journey. Pain may be an unavoidable detour, but it cannot keep you from reaching your final destination.

Some day, you will stand face to face with your Savior. You will gaze on the beauty of your new home, filled with never ending love. You will look at the nail scars in Jesus' hands.

You will know your unworthiness to be there, and filled with gratitude and humility, you will ask, "Why Me?"


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> Hey ladies, I want to share some news I got this a.m.
> A good friend and former coworker, let's call her Megan, just sent me a pic from her 12 week ultrasound. I was shocked! I didn't know she was pregnant!
> But, I do know what she's been through. I was there with her on the day she found out she lost her first pregnancy 2 years ago, and we've stuck together each step of the way. I couldn't be more excited for her. I would have expected to feel a twinge of jealousy but it never came. It made me all the more hopeful that God will do big things for me and for all of us.
> (If anyone is curious, "Megan" and her husband started acupuncture a few months ago. She's the main reason I started going.)
> Hang in there, ladies! Don't lose hope! Your bfp is coming!

Woohoo!!! Congrats "Megan" :happydance::dance::dance::happydance:
I will keep her and the little bean in my prayers.


----------



## Godsjewel

brk06 said:


> i came across this during my own "why me" moment a few days ago...
> 
> "why me?" is the first question we ask when tragedy strikes.
> For some of us, the same question pops up when we have a flat tire. Or get a cold. Or get caught in a freak rain shower.
> 
> Why me, god?
> 
> Somewhere along the way, we have become convinced that life should be all good, all the time. If you are a christian, you may believe god should protect you from every hardship, large and small. God is good, so life should be fair.
> But life isn't fair. You learn that lesson early from the schoolyard bully or a clique of cruel girls. Just about the time you forget, you're reminded with another painful lesson that hurts as much as it did when you were ten years old.
> 
> Why the answer to "why me?" is not satisfying
> 
> from a biblical perspective, things started to go wrong with the fall, but that's not a very satisfying answer when things go wrong with you, personally.
> Even if we know the theological explanations, they bring no comfort in a hospital room or a funeral home. We want down to earth answers, not textbook theories about evil. We want to know why our own life is so miserable.
> 
> We can ask "why me?" until the second coming, but we never seem to get a response, at least one that brings understanding. We never feel the light bulb go on so we can say, "ah, so that explains it," and then get on with our lives.
> 
> Instead, we're left groping with why so many bad things happen to us while godless people seem to prosper. We obey god to the best of our abilities, but things keep going wrong. What gives?
> 
> Why we have become spoiled
> 
> it's not just that we think our life should be good because god is good. We have been conditioned in our western culture to have a low pain threshold, both physically and emotionally.
> 
> We have shelves full of pain relievers to choose from, and people who don't like those turn to alcohol or illegal drugs. Tv commercials tell us to pamper ourselves. Any type of unpleasantness is treated like an affront to our happiness.
> 
> For most of us, famine, the ravages of war, and epidemics are images we watch on the news, not horrors we go through firsthand. We feel bad if our car is more than five years old.
> 
> When suffering hits, instead of asking "why me?", why don't we ask, "why not me too?"
> 
> stumbling toward christian maturity
> 
> it's become a cliché to say we learn our most valuable lessons in pain, not pleasure, but if we are serious about our christianity, we eventually learn during our pain to keep our eyes on one thing and one thing only: Jesus christ.
> While physical pain can be overwhelming, it is not the most important thing in life. Jesus is. Experiencing financial loss can be devastating, but it is not all that matters. Jesus is. The death or loss of a loved one leaves an unbearable vacuum in your days and nights. But jesus christ is still there.
> 
> When we ask "why me?", we make our circumstances more important than jesus. We forget the temporariness of this life and the eternity of life with him. Our hurt makes us overlook the fact that this life is preparation and heaven is the payoff.
> 
> That most mature of christians, paul of tarsus, told us where to look: "but one thing i do: Forgetting what is behind and straining toward what is ahead, i press on toward the goal to win the prize for which god has called me heavenward in christ jesus." (philippians 3:13-14, niv)
> 
> it's hard to keep our eyes on the prize of jesus, but he is what makes sense when nothing else does. When he said, "i am the way and the truth and the life." (john 14:6, niv), he was showing us the path through all our "why me?" experiences.
> 
> Pain can only delay us
> 
> suffering is so unfair. It kidnaps your attention and tries to force it to look at your pain. But there's something suffering cannot do. It cannot steal jesus christ from you.
> You may be going through a terrible ordeal at this moment, such as divorce or unemployment or serious illness. You don't deserve it, but there's no way out. You have to keep going.
> 
> If you can manage, with the help of the holy spirit, to look beyond your suffering to your sure reward of eternal life with jesus, you can make it through this journey. Pain may be an unavoidable detour, but it cannot keep you from reaching your final destination.
> 
> Some day, you will stand face to face with your savior. You will gaze on the beauty of your new home, filled with never ending love. You will look at the nail scars in jesus' hands.
> 
> You will know your unworthiness to be there, and filled with gratitude and humility, you will ask, "why me?"

perfect!!!!


----------



## BRK06

SuperwomanTTC said:


> My husband and I had the clomid talk this morning. I want to try it, but he thinks I should try gaining weight first. I have been underweight my whole life. I need to put on about 13 pounds to get my BMI up to 19. It isn't going to be easy, but I will try to gain before I bring up clomid again. So.... :pizza::icecream::munch: I'm eating everything I possibly can now.

My hubby was telling me that drinking milkshakes (Regular ones, not that low fat stuff!) is helpful for women TTC... The dairy fat is supposed to be good for you! Plus it will help your BMI issue too :D


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Good newsmy thyroid is now 2.42 and they wanted it to be below 2.5.
> 
> Bad news:bfn:
> I have to admit, I was not the strong, positive person I usually am when I received the news.
> 
> This time it really got to me. It first started in the lab, the lady infront of me was pregnant and had a toddler, the lady behind me had a baby in a stroller, and so on and so on. I was standing there looking from left to right at all these children and felt like I was going to burst into tears. WHY ME??? WHY ME??? Kept ringing through my head. I sometimes feel so alone in this and I have no one (besides you all) that know what Im going through. None of my family or my husbands has fertility issues, so what is so special about me that God sees I can somehow handle this?
> 
> The devotion I posted earlier couldnt of come at a better time.
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> I'm sorry sweetie! :( We understand very well and we're all here for you!! You are such a wonderful and strong woman. God has used you already with our little family here as an inspiration and encouraging leader, and I believe these BFNs (yours and mine!) are going to have a bigger purpose; be it encouraging and helping others going through the same heartache after we get our miracles or maybe just paving the way for another child that would need a mother that would fight so long and hard for them like you have!
> 
> God is still in control and He is with us every step of the way... No matter how many mountains or stumbling blocks in the way!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Kim :hugs: You are such a blessing to me and I know God has something special for us, it was just one of those 'temper tantrum' kind of days :brat:
> 
> Again, I am glad to be able to help encourage while I'm still on this journey, but sometimes I need to read the things I wrote to others and apply them for myself. That's the hard part :wacko:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

The Good Lord knows I've had plenty of my own :brat: days! I won't talk you out of it, but I'll giggle with you later when we remember how unreasonable we can be while getting it out of our systems! :haha:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> Good newsmy thyroid is now 2.42 and they wanted it to be below 2.5.
> 
> Bad news:bfn:
> I have to admit, I was not the strong, positive person I usually am when I received the news.
> 
> This time it really got to me. It first started in the lab, the lady infront of me was pregnant and had a toddler, the lady behind me had a baby in a stroller, and so on and so on. I was standing there looking from left to right at all these children and felt like I was going to burst into tears. WHY ME??? WHY ME??? Kept ringing through my head. I sometimes feel so alone in this and I have no one (besides you all) that know what Im going through. None of my family or my husbands has fertility issues, so what is so special about me that God sees I can somehow handle this?
> 
> The devotion I posted earlier couldnt of come at a better time.

:hugs: Sorry hun. Good job getting the thyroid levels down. Preachers often say a message is "hard" to preach because it applies to something they are going through. 

Habakkuk 2:3 just came to my spirit. "For the vision is yet for an appointed time, but at the end it shall speak, and not lie: though it tarry, wait for it; because it will surely come, it will not tarry." We are in the waiting stage, but it will surely come for us!



BRK06 said:


> My hubby was telling me that drinking milkshakes (Regular ones, not that low fat stuff!) is helpful for women TTC... The dairy fat is supposed to be good for you! Plus it will help your BMI issue too :D

I went to Costco and bought some high calorie shakes. We got a fabulous blender as a wedding present back in July, but it has been collecting dust lol. I'm going to start making some fruit smoothies and getting creative with the shakes.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Good newsmy thyroid is now 2.42 and they wanted it to be below 2.5.
> 
> Bad news:bfn:
> I have to admit, I was not the strong, positive person I usually am when I received the news.
> 
> This time it really got to me. It first started in the lab, the lady infront of me was pregnant and had a toddler, the lady behind me had a baby in a stroller, and so on and so on. I was standing there looking from left to right at all these children and felt like I was going to burst into tears. WHY ME??? WHY ME??? Kept ringing through my head. I sometimes feel so alone in this and I have no one (besides you all) that know what Im going through. None of my family or my husbands has fertility issues, so what is so special about me that God sees I can somehow handle this?
> 
> The devotion I posted earlier couldnt of come at a better time.
> 
> :hugs: Sorry hun. Good job getting the thyroid levels down. Preachers often say a message is "hard" to preach because it applies to something they are going through.
> 
> Habakkuk 2:3 just came to my spirit. "For the vision is yet for an appointed time, but at the end it shall speak, and not lie: though it tarry, wait for it; because it will surely come, it will not tarry." We are in the waiting stage, but it will surely come for us!
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> My hubby was telling me that drinking milkshakes (Regular ones, not that low fat stuff!) is helpful for women TTC... The dairy fat is supposed to be good for you! Plus it will help your BMI issue too :DClick to expand...
> 
> I went to Costco and bought some high calorie shakes. We got a fabulous blender as a wedding present back in July, but it has been collecting dust lol. I'm going to start making some fruit smoothies and getting creative with the shakes.Click to expand...

That was a great scripture sis! :hugs:

(drooling smilie) enjoy your shakes!!!


----------



## ItthyBThpider

annbaby32 said:


> Hello there! This is Anne, checking in from India. :flower: Ive been trawling TTC forums for a while but was super-excited to stumble on to this oneits great to be at a place where we can not only share our TTC woes but also our love for the LORD.
> 
> A little bit about me:
> Im a writer by profession and have been married to my DH John since Dec 2008. We knew each other since 1997, but were more acquaintances than friends. He sort of avoided me cuz he thought I was an ice queen! Over the next ten years he and I went through a string of relationshipsI was in the search of a God-fearing man, and he was in search of a God-fearing woman. In 2007 when I had given up on looking for guys on my own, I told my mom to go ahead and find a guy for me (arranged marriages are very common in India).
> 
> A month or so after that, John happened to be visiting my mom (he used to take my dogs out for walks cuz my mom couldnt manage them on her own), and she had a revelation from the Holy Spirit that he was the one for me. She quickly got us talking and we discovered we had a lot in common after all, and he discovered that I really wasnt the ice queen I seemed to be! Things rolled quickly after that and we got married in Dec 2008. Its been three years of a God-filled and Spirit-led marriage that still warms me to my toes.
> 
> About TTC:
> Were in our 9th month and like so many of you wonderful ladies shared hereits a heart-breaking journey. I come from a family of highly-fertile women and both my sis-in-laws are on their second babiesso its painful that its taking so long for us. But recently I came across this uplifting verse and have been praying with it ever since
> 
> Psalm 127:
> 3 Behold, children are a heritage from the Lord, the fruit of the womb a reward.
> 4 Like arrows in the hand of a warrior are the children of one's youth.
> 5 Blessed is the man who fills his quiver with them! He shall not be put to shame when he speaks with his enemies in the gate.
> 
> I have also realized that going through this had made me more understanding towards others in the same situations. I dont take children for granted now and have let go of so many of my own Oh, I will do this and this when I have my kid and I will not tolerate such and such from my kid. I also have a deep longing for a girl child, but over the past 9 months I have slowly but surely surrendered the gender of the child to the Lordand I think maybe that is where he was leading me. Also this month I came across the following verse and have decided to put aside my charting and ovulation aids and whip out the bible and the power of praise instead.
> 
> Proverbs 3:5-6
> 5 Trust in the LORD with all your heart
> and lean not on your own understanding;
> 6 in all your ways submit to him,
> and he will make your paths straight
> 
> Every testimony here has encouraged me and uplifted me. I have a renewed sense of hope knowing that Im not alone and God is working something truly miraculousbe blessed ladies!

Nice to meet you! I'm Stephanie. I've also been TTC for 9 months :thumbup: I love your verses. Here's praying for your :BFP: :flower:



Godsjewel said:


> Come to me for rest and refreshment. The journey has been too much for you, and you are bone-weary. Do not be ashamed of your exhaustion. Instead, see it as an opportunity for Me to take charge of your life.
> 
> Remember that I can fit everything into a pattern for good, including the things you wish were different. Start with where you are at this point in time and space, accepting that this is where I intended you to be. You will get through today one step, one moment at a time. Your main responsibility is to remain attentive to Me, letting Me guide you through the many choices along your pathway.
> 
> This sounds like an easy assignment, but it is not. Your desire to live in My presence goes against the grain of the world, the flesh and the devil. Much of your weariness results from your constant battle against these opponents. However, you are on the path of my choosing, so do not give up! Hope in Me, for you will again praise Me for the help of My presence.
> 
> And we know, all things work together for good to those who love God and are called according to His purpose. Romans 8:28
> 
> Why, my soul, are you downcast? Why so disturbed within me? Put your hope in God, for I will yet praise him, my Savior and my God. Psalm 42:11

That was perfect:hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

annbaby32 said:


> Hello there! This is Anne, checking in from India. :flower: Ive been trawling TTC forums for a while but was super-excited to stumble on to this oneits great to be at a place where we can not only share our TTC woes but also our love for the LORD.
> 
> A little bit about me:
> Im a writer by profession and have been married to my DH John since Dec 2008. We knew each other since 1997, but were more acquaintances than friends. He sort of avoided me cuz he thought I was an ice queen! Over the next ten years he and I went through a string of relationshipsI was in the search of a God-fearing man, and he was in search of a God-fearing woman. In 2007 when I had given up on looking for guys on my own, I told my mom to go ahead and find a guy for me (arranged marriages are very common in India).
> 
> A month or so after that, John happened to be visiting my mom (he used to take my dogs out for walks cuz my mom couldnt manage them on her own), and she had a revelation from the Holy Spirit that he was the one for me. She quickly got us talking and we discovered we had a lot in common after all, and he discovered that I really wasnt the ice queen I seemed to be! Things rolled quickly after that and we got married in Dec 2008. Its been three years of a God-filled and Spirit-led marriage that still warms me to my toes.
> 
> About TTC:
> Were in our 9th month and like so many of you wonderful ladies shared hereits a heart-breaking journey. I come from a family of highly-fertile women and both my sis-in-laws are on their second babiesso its painful that its taking so long for us. But recently I came across this uplifting verse and have been praying with it ever since
> 
> Psalm 127:
> 3 Behold, children are a heritage from the Lord, the fruit of the womb a reward.
> 4 Like arrows in the hand of a warrior are the children of one's youth.
> 5 Blessed is the man who fills his quiver with them! He shall not be put to shame when he speaks with his enemies in the gate.
> 
> I have also realized that going through this had made me more understanding towards others in the same situations. I dont take children for granted now and have let go of so many of my own Oh, I will do this and this when I have my kid and I will not tolerate such and such from my kid. I also have a deep longing for a girl child, but over the past 9 months I have slowly but surely surrendered the gender of the child to the Lordand I think maybe that is where he was leading me. Also this month I came across the following verse and have decided to put aside my charting and ovulation aids and whip out the bible and the power of praise instead.
> 
> Proverbs 3:5-6
> 5 Trust in the LORD with all your heart
> and lean not on your own understanding;
> 6 in all your ways submit to him,
> and he will make your paths straight
> 
> Every testimony here has encouraged me and uplifted me. I have a renewed sense of hope knowing that Im not alone and God is working something truly miraculousbe blessed ladies!

Welcome, Anne! :hugs: I love that verse from proverbs, it is always so uplifting.


----------



## beckysprayer

BRK06 said:


> Wow, It's been a crazy busy couple of days! I hope everyone had a great weekend!
> 
> I have a praise report... My biopsy came back normal!! Thank you God!
> I'm pretty sure that AF will be here in the next day or so, but I'm at peace with it this month too. Just waiting for all of our BFP!! [-o&lt; Although I've had a couple " :grr: moments" retraining my focus on God and my hubby instead of only ttc has lifted a tremendous amount of stress! I pray that my sisters waiting to find out if they've got a BFP this month get good news soon! You girls have been a great help and comfort to me! :hugs:
> 
> Has anyone heard from either of our new mommies-to-be?
> 
> 
> 
> "O Lord my God, I called out to you for help and you healed me." -Psalm 30:2
> 
> "May the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace in believing, so that you may abound in hope by the power of the Holy Spirit." -Romans 15:13
> 
> 
> Ooh!! Another Praise Report... It's raining!! :rain: I don't have to water my grass! :haha:
> Saving the water bill :thumbup:

:happydance: Praise God! I'm so glad your biopsy came back normal!


----------



## beckysprayer

kelkel82 said:


> Hey ladies, I want to share some news I got this a.m.
> A good friend and former coworker, let's call her Megan, just sent me a pic from her 12 week ultrasound. I was shocked! I didn't know she was pregnant!
> But, I do know what she's been through. I was there with her on the day she found out she lost her first pregnancy 2 years ago, and we've stuck together each step of the way. I couldn't be more excited for her. I would have expected to feel a twinge of jealousy but it never came. It made me all the more hopeful that God will do big things for me and for all of us.
> (If anyone is curious, "Megan" and her husband started acupuncture a few months ago. She's the main reason I started going.)
> Hang in there, ladies! Don't lose hope! Your bfp is coming!

:happydance: What great news! I'll keep Megan in my prayers. What a blessing for both of you to have each other, someone you know in person who understands.


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> Good newsmy thyroid is now 2.42 and they wanted it to be below 2.5.
> 
> Bad news:bfn:
> I have to admit, I was not the strong, positive person I usually am when I received the news.
> 
> This time it really got to me. It first started in the lab, the lady infront of me was pregnant and had a toddler, the lady behind me had a baby in a stroller, and so on and so on. I was standing there looking from left to right at all these children and felt like I was going to burst into tears. WHY ME??? WHY ME??? Kept ringing through my head. I sometimes feel so alone in this and I have no one (besides you all) that know what Im going through. None of my family or my husbands has fertility issues, so what is so special about me that God sees I can somehow handle this?
> 
> The devotion I posted earlier couldnt of come at a better time.

I'm so sorry to hear about your bfp :hugs::nope: It can be so hard to see people with oodles of kids, especially people who are terrible parents or can't support even one child, while you are stuck waiting. Praying for you, Sarah, and I know your time will come. The trials and wait will just make you an even more amazing mother than you already will be. :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

SuperwomanTTC said:


> My husband and I had the clomid talk this morning. I want to try it, but he thinks I should try gaining weight first. I have been underweight my whole life. I need to put on about 13 pounds to get my BMI up to 19. It isn't going to be easy, but I will try to gain before I bring up clomid again. So.... :pizza::icecream::munch: I'm eating everything I possibly can now.

haha that's me too, though I've given up trying to gain weight. If eating almost entirely fast food for a year didn't make me gain even one pound, I don't know what will. My BMI is only 15 so I know a baby will be nothing short of a miracle from God. :nope:



BRK06 said:


> My hubby was telling me that drinking milkshakes (Regular ones, not that low fat stuff!) is helpful for women TTC... The dairy fat is supposed to be good for you! Plus it will help your BMI issue too :D

I sure do love milkshakes :thumbup: I drink a big glass of whole milk every morning with breakfast, so hopefully that helps! :haha:


----------



## beckysprayer

Hi ladies! :hugs: I know I haven't been posting much because I've been trying to not get obsessive this TWW and instead to stay focused on God and His will for my life. Even when I don't post I often pop in to read and see what is going on with all of you and pray for you. :flower:

Last night I had a terrible headache, the kind right behind your eyes complete with being nauseated. I usually only get these right before AF comes, but I still have 7 or 8 days until AF is due. I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot with this and remind myself that headaches can and do happen whenever. Easier said than done :haha:

My preacher recently delivered a powerful message on waiting for the Lord, more specifically Jeremiah 33:3 (Call unto me, and I will answer thee, and show thee great and mighty things, which thou knowest not.). He mentioned that there are three parts to this verse: 1. Call unto me, 2. I will answer thee, and 3. show thee great and mighty things. Only the first one, call unto Me, is something we are responsible for, while the last two are God's responsibility. When we stress over having things done in our time and getting answers to prayers as soon as we say amen, we are busying ourselves with God's work. We are essentially telling God we can do His job better than He can. Why am I worrying myself with God's part of the promise instead of focusing on my task? My job is only to call unto the Lord. He also showed how to the verse says, "I *will* answer thee." The answer might be "not yet" or "in a little while," but God promises to hear our prayers and answer us, with the added bonus that His answer will include blessings we can't even think of on our own. My preacher explained it way more eloquently than I can lol, but his message really spoke to me.


----------



## me222

Hi all, 

It's been awhile since I've been on here. I actually haven't focused too much on TTC - prob cause I just had af a couple of weeks ago and now it's O week..so I guess I'll be thinking about it more...here we go again kind of thing, I guess. 
Although, I'm wondering about adoption but then found out the other day it can take, like, 7 years to adopt! So that was a bit of a disappointment. This journey is hard. Thanks to those of you who've been posting praise songs on here. i've been finding the songs on youtube and playing them. They really help me focus on Jesus and express myself to Him. It's amazing how songs can do that, hey?

Anyway, may we keep looking to Jesus. I'm praying for you all that we will know Him more and for children.


----------



## annbaby32

Dear Sarah and all you wonderful moms-in-the-making,
I have a story for youa true story. My friends sister is a devout Christian filled with zeal for the Lord. Her husband was a Hindu who had converted into a Christian to marry her. They shared a great marriage but were childless for 5 long years. They tried every treatment and therapy known to science, but the doctors had written her off as barren after a few failed IVF attempts. :wacko:
Meanwhile, her in-laws, who were still Hindu, started pressurizing her to go to temples with them. But she was so committed to the Lord that she refused to go to temples, or occultists to consult in this matter. During this time her younger sister got married and had a baby. The couple finally decided that if God wanted them to be childless so be it. :cry:
One day, just like that, she discovered she was pregnant..and gave birth to a lovely baby girl last year. When I was going through some dark patches, her story really uplifted me. And maybe thats the reason all of us on this forum are struggling in some way or the other so that in some distant future we may offer support and encouragement to another woman/family that really needs it. Be blessed in Christ, sisters.:hugs:
Annie


----------



## Godsjewel

annbaby32 said:


> Dear Sarah and all you wonderful moms-in-the-making,
> I have a story for youa true story. My friends sister is a devout Christian filled with zeal for the Lord. Her husband was a Hindu who had converted into a Christian to marry her. They shared a great marriage but were childless for 5 long years. They tried every treatment and therapy known to science, but the doctors had written her off as barren after a few failed IVF attempts. :wacko:
> Meanwhile, her in-laws, who were still Hindu, started pressurizing her to go to temples with them. But she was so committed to the Lord that she refused to go to temples, or occultists to consult in this matter. During this time her younger sister got married and had a baby. The couple finally decided that if God wanted them to be childless so be it. :cry:
> One day, just like that, she discovered she was pregnant..and gave birth to a lovely baby girl last year. When I was going through some dark patches, her story really uplifted me. And maybe thats the reason all of us on this forum are struggling in some way or the other so that in some distant future we may offer support and encouragement to another woman/family that really needs it. Be blessed in Christ, sisters.:hugs:
> Annie

Thank you sweet Annie :hugs: That brings a smile to my face:D

Praise God that her story is able to bring encouragment to us and someday ours will be to others. Thank you Jesus for that precious child you brought into this world, help her to grow up healthy, strong and with a heart filled with love for you. AMEN!


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> Hi ladies! :hugs: I know I haven't been posting much because I've been trying to not get obsessive this TWW and instead to stay focused on God and His will for my life. Even when I don't post I often pop in to read and see what is going on with all of you and pray for you. :flower:
> 
> Last night I had a terrible headache, the kind right behind your eyes complete with being nauseated. I usually only get these right before AF comes, but I still have 7 or 8 days until AF is due. I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot with this and remind myself that headaches can and do happen whenever. Easier said than done :haha:
> 
> My preacher recently delivered a powerful message on waiting for the Lord, more specifically Jeremiah 33:3 (Call unto me, and I will answer thee, and show thee great and mighty things, which thou knowest not.). He mentioned that there are three parts to this verse: 1. Call unto me, 2. I will answer thee, and 3. show thee great and mighty things. Only the first one, call unto Me, is something we are responsible for, while the last two are God's responsibility. When we stress over having things done in our time and getting answers to prayers as soon as we say amen, we are busying ourselves with God's work. We are essentially telling God we can do His job better than He can. Why am I worrying myself with God's part of the promise instead of focusing on my task? My job is only to call unto the Lord. He also showed how to the verse says, "I *will* answer thee." The answer might be "not yet" or "in a little while," but God promises to hear our prayers and answer us, with the added bonus that His answer will include blessings we can't even think of on our own. My preacher explained it way more eloquently than I can lol, but his message really spoke to me.

:hugs:

Thank you for sharing this, it's exactly what I needed to hear.

We miss you!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

So much of the fight for your sanity in your quest for a baby is waiting. You wait for the next cycle to begin. You wait for the next round of IVF. You wait for the blood test. You wait to get past the point of your last miscarriage. Everybody despises that dreaded two week wait. It seems like all we do sometimes is just sit around and wait. Why is it that even God tells us to wait? 

Look at the Scripture found in Isaiah 40:31: 
Yet those who wait for the LORD will gain new strength; 

I love to look at the literal translation of words in Scripture. You can learn so much when you know what the writer had in mind when he took pen in hand. Look what I found about what the word wait really means: 

A straining of the mind in a certain direction with an expectant attitudea forward look with assurance. 

Waiting is not passive at all! It is active! If you feel weary of this fight, and need to gain new strength, this Scripture literally tells you what to do: wait. Dont wait like you may have previously thought about waitingyou know, sitting around doing nothing. Wait like the Word of God tells you to. Strain your mind toward God with an expectant attitude, looking forward with assurance!


----------



## Godsjewel

Sometimes the hardest things you go through, turn out to be your biggest blessings!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> Sometimes the hardest things you go through, turn out to be your biggest blessings!

Amen for that! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm praising God in advance for the blessings!


----------



## beckysprayer

annbaby32 said:


> Dear Sarah and all you wonderful moms-in-the-making,
> I have a story for youa true story. My friends sister is a devout Christian filled with zeal for the Lord. Her husband was a Hindu who had converted into a Christian to marry her. They shared a great marriage but were childless for 5 long years. They tried every treatment and therapy known to science, but the doctors had written her off as barren after a few failed IVF attempts. :wacko:
> Meanwhile, her in-laws, who were still Hindu, started pressurizing her to go to temples with them. But she was so committed to the Lord that she refused to go to temples, or occultists to consult in this matter. During this time her younger sister got married and had a baby. The couple finally decided that if God wanted them to be childless so be it. :cry:
> One day, just like that, she discovered she was pregnant..and gave birth to a lovely baby girl last year. When I was going through some dark patches, her story really uplifted me. And maybe thats the reason all of us on this forum are struggling in some way or the other so that in some distant future we may offer support and encouragement to another woman/family that really needs it. Be blessed in Christ, sisters.:hugs:
> Annie

Great story, Annie! Thank you for sharing that! :hugs: It must have been such a wonderful surprise when she found out she was expecting!


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> Sometimes the hardest things you go through, turn out to be your biggest blessings!

Amen!! :thumbup:


----------



## kelkel82

Godsjewel said:


> Sometimes the hardest things you go through, turn out to be your biggest blessings!

So true! Thanks for the reminder. 
For a year I suffered crippling panic attacks/acute anxiety disorder. The whole time I thought, "Lord, are you even there?! Why is this happening?!" After he delivered me from that season, I was able to see that going through that scary time was actually when I learned how to cling to the Lord the most. There's always light at the end of the tunnel! 
:thumbup:

Changed my avatar to a real live picture of my cute husband and I. Mostly wanted to show him off. Haha!


----------



## Godsjewel

I met Erica through my good friend Raquel (who the doctors told couldnt have children, and now has 4. In one of the videos you will see Erica holding one of them) Raquel is married to Eric, who is Ericas brother (you will see him doing martial arts in the video). Ive known Erica for about 15 yrs and I cant begin to tell you what an inspiration and encouragement she has been to me through those years. She is one of those people that you meet that you will never forget. Her love for the Lord shines brightly through her on a daily basis. She is very involved with the youth group and enjoys ministering through martial arts and dance. She, like us, also has been on the ttc journey for many years, but has yet to conceive. Like myself, she has an abundance of nieces and nephews to enjoy along the way. 

Please take a minute to watch these videos.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s77sLjv11k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suaN84Tx_XY
She is preaching at my old church. Towards the end of the video, you can hear my mom yell out...Hallelujah!!! :D

https://videos.modbee.com/vmix_hosted_apps/p/media?id=10932801&item_index=&genre_id=00000792


I was talking to my mom last night and she was telling me that Erica was preaching to the youth again about her situation and how no matter what, she is still going to praise the Lord. She told them she doesnt know why that injury had to happen to her or why she hasnt been able to have a child, but the one thing she does know is that God has a good plan for each and every one of us. When I watched the videos of her, I started to cry. Lord, how can she have so much joy through this suffering? Because she serves a mighty God and knows that all things work together for good, to those who love God and are called according to His purpose. 

She is a beautiful, powerful and anointed woman of God and I thank the Lord that she didnt run away and hide when this awful thing happened to her, but instead decided to turn her mess into a message and her test into a testimony.

So next time youre feeling down and out, think of Erica. 

Love you all! :hugs:


----------



## kelkel82

Thanks, Sarah, for posting those videos. What a powerful testimony! 

Do you still live in the Modesto area?


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> Thanks, Sarah, for posting those videos. What a powerful testimony!
> 
> Do you still live in the Modesto area?

You're very welcome! We serve an amazing God and I wanted to share how He can use circumstances we face for good.

No, I'm in San Jose now. My parents still live there and I try to visit at least once a month.


----------



## Jumik

Exodus 15:26
"He said, If you listen carefully to the voice of the LORD your God and do what is right in his eyes, if you pay attention to his commands and keep all his decrees, I will not bring on you any of the diseases I brought on the Egyptians, for I am the LORD, who heals you." (NIV)


God's commands and decrees go beyond the ten commandments. They include the specific commands and decrees he might have given to us or is trying to give us as individuals. Sometimes we just need to be still, put asside all of our plans and timing for our life and just listen to what God is saying to us. His thoughts are not our thoughts, and His plans are not our plans, and His timing is not our timing. Sometimes we get so caught up in our plans and timing for our lives we never try to seek His plans for our lives. Sometimes he's shouting out His plans from the heavens, but we're too busy planning we don't hear Him and instead get impatient when things don't work out. We just need to be still, listen, do and Know that He is God, Jehovah Rapha, our healer.

Sarah, from a barren dessert sprang rivers of living water for the Israelites and from heaven he gave them food to eat when He heard their cries, God has heard your cries and has fed you with his word daily and your barren womb will surely bring forth a living soul. The best things are laid up in heaven for those who dilligently seek Him and not just His hand.

My name is Kimberly and I'll leave the details of myself for a little later on. I have about 50 pgs of this thread to read again, but my transformation of mind, spirit and body began the moment I started reading at page one yesterday.

Be still and know that he is God.
Be Blessed ladies!


----------



## Godsjewel

Jumik said:


> Exodus 15:26
> "He said, If you listen carefully to the voice of the LORD your God and do what is right in his eyes, if you pay attention to his commands and keep all his decrees, I will not bring on you any of the diseases I brought on the Egyptians, for I am the LORD, who heals you." (NIV)
> 
> 
> God's commands and decrees go beyond the ten commandments. They include the specific commands and decrees he might have given to us or is trying to give us as individuals. Sometimes we just need to be still, put asside all of our plans and timing for our life and just listen to what God is saying to us. His thoughts are not our thoughts, and His plans are not our plans, and His timing is not our timing. Sometimes we get so caught up in our plans and timing for our lives we never try to seek His plans for our lives. Sometimes he's shouting out His plans from the heavens, but we're too busy planning we don't hear Him and instead get impatient when things don't work out. We just need to be still, listen, do and Know that He is God, Jehovah Rapha, our healer.
> 
> Sarah, from a barren dessert sprang rivers of living water for the Israelites and from heaven he gave them food to eat when He heard their cries, God has heard your cries and has fed you with his word daily and your barren womb will surely bring forth a living soul. The best things are laid up in heaven for those who dilligently seek Him and not just His hand.
> 
> My name is Kimberly and I'll leave the details of myself for a little later on. I have about 50 pgs of this thread to read again, but my transformation of mind, spirit and body began the moment I started reading at page one yesterday.
> 
> Be still and know that he is God.
> Be Blessed ladies!

Hi Kimberly!!!! I'm so happy you posted :hugs:

Thank you for this message, I know your going to give and get a lot of encouragment here.

Looking forward to learning more about you.


----------



## kelkel82

> You're very welcome! We serve an amazing God and I wanted to share how He can use circumstances we face for good.
> No, I'm in San Jose now. My parents still live there and I try to visit at least once a month.

Oh my gosh! We are so close. I work in Pleasanton and live in Livermore! Crazy! 
I was at Santana Row 2 weeks ago. :)


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

Just wanted to give everyone an update....got my results yesterday and the blood test says :bfn:. Still :af: and from what I'm reading- there's still a possibility even though it was :bfn: My doctor cannot figure it out so I'm being referred to a fertility specialist. So now I'm 6 days late CD 35 and 17 DPO....really confused because normally I'm regular and this is NOT normal. Any suggestions?


----------



## Godsjewel

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> Just wanted to give everyone an update....got my results yesterday and the blood test says :bfn:. Still :af: and from what I'm reading- there's still a possibility even though it was :bfn: My doctor cannot figure it out so I'm being referred to a fertility specialist. So now I'm 6 days late CD 35 and 17 DPO....really confused because normally I'm regular and this is NOT normal. Any suggestions?

I don't know dear, but I will be praying that you get answers soon :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> You're very welcome! We serve an amazing God and I wanted to share how He can use circumstances we face for good.
> No, I'm in San Jose now. My parents still live there and I try to visit at least once a month.
> 
> Oh my gosh! We are so close. I work in Pleasanton and live in Livermore! Crazy!
> I was at Santana Row 2 weeks ago. :)Click to expand...

Awesome:happydance:
We cut through Livermore when we head to Modesto...haha!

I love Santana Row, I live about 15 minutes from there.


----------



## Jumik

In the midst of all the noise, noise of pcos, cysts, fibroids, male factor infertility, unexplained infertility, secondary infertility, thyroid diseases, ovarian defects, uterine defects, negative comments, doubt, dispair, lack of faith (and the list can go on and on and on) you can hear God's still, small voice say....

"TRUST ME!... Trust ME when you can't see ME, trust ME when you can't feel ME...Keep your head up, don't look down. Victory is in the power of your mouth.

Medical facts, according to my symptoms and blood work, shows that I have HYPERthyroidism. But the TRUTH of God's word says that by His stripes I am healed. I am whole, I am complete and when I was created God said that it was good. I will not let the devil steal my tesimony.

Be Blessed Ladies!


----------



## Godsjewel

Jumik said:


> In the midst of all the noise, noise of pcos, cysts, fibroids, male factor infertility, unexplained infertility, secondary infertility, thyroid diseases, ovarian defects, uterine defects, negative comments, doubt, dispair, lack of faith (and the list can go on and on and on) you can hear God's still, small voice say....
> 
> "TRUST ME!... Trust ME when you can't see ME, trust ME when you can't feel ME...Keep your head up, don't look down. Victory is in the power of your mouth.
> 
> Medical facts, according to my symptoms and blood work, shows that I have HYPERthyroidism. But the TRUTH of God's word says that by His stripes I am healed. I am whole, I am complete and when I was created God said that it was good. I will not let the devil steal my tesimony.
> 
> Be Blessed Ladies!


Amen sista! :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Yet those who wait for the LORD will gain new strength; Isaiah 40:31

A straining of the mind in a certain direction with an expectant attitudea forward look with assurance. 

When the waiting is hard, ask the Lord to help you this way. Lord, the waiting is difficult so Im asking you to help me strain my thoughts toward you. I will think on those things that are true, honorable, right, pure, lovely, of good repute, things of excellence and worthy of praise. I will dwell on these things. When negative thoughts bombard my mind, I will take these thoughts and make them captive to you. 

Lord, I know you hear every prayer I pray because I am Your child. Therefore, I expect good things. I have the assurance of the things I hope for through faith. I know you have a plan for me and that plan is good! I will not look behind at past failures, but I will praise You for lessons learned. I am looking forward with the assurance that You love me and You are working all things for my good. I will honor You in my waiting. 

Gods promises to you are great when you truly learn to wait for Him. He promises new strength. He promises endurance to run the race set before you. Teach me, Lord, to wait!


----------



## Godsjewel

This is the day the Lord has made, I will rejoice and be glad in it :dance:

Just wanted to share with you the loves of my life, my niece and nephews...

https://i.imgur.com/8DdxU.jpg
This is my niece Marissa (13) and my nephew Abel (10).

https://i.imgur.com/nG284.jpghttps://i.imgur.com/VRfUD.jpg
On the left is my nephew Isaiah (15 months) and he is going to be a big brother in a couple of weeks, and on the right is Colin (12 months) he is also going to be a big brother in July.

https://i.imgur.com/nIEyy.jpg
And here we are on Halloween :haha:


----------



## Jumik

Sarah your niece and nephews are beyond adorable!

Just a thought: God builds character in us through testings and trials. He doesn't just give us patience, faith, courage, boldness, the ability to trust or foregive or any of these charateristics just like that. He allows character to be built in us by allowing us to go through the fire, to refine us like gold and precious stones being able to withstand the pressures that life will bring. Count it all joy when you're tempted, tested and tried. He is trying to build character in you.


----------



## Jumik

So...here goes...

My name is Kimberly (29). DH is 31 and we've been married for 3yrs. We live in the lovely twin island republic of Trinidad and Tobago which is in the Caribbean. We are both leaders in our church and very involved. We've been TTC since Novemebr 2011, which is a short time, but I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism (Grave's disease) in 2010. This makes the TTC journey all the more difficult, but nothing is too hard for the Lord to do. For those of you who doesn't know, Grave's disease presents a multitude of autoimmune issues the main one being the fact that the antibodies in your body attack otherwise healthy organs in your body (the thyroid gland mainly but also potentially even a growing embryo). The medication that I have been placed on is also not conducive to conceiving so there is an added odd against us. But once God be for us who can be against us right? But I will no longer be aggressivley TTC but aggressively pursuing a better relationship with God and getting healthy. The meds also make you gain weight as it suppresses the effects of an overactive metabolism.

I believe I'm CD1 today but I'm not certain because i'm just spotting which never happens on CD1 and also have weird pains in my stomach, not low like AF cramps but more to the side of my belly button. But AF is due today so if it is her she's right on schedule. I'm greatful that I have regular cycles so I'm not disappointed or down. That ship sailed two days ago when I tested too early as I was convinced I would see my 2 lines and was really angry:saywhat:. That's when I started reading this thread. It was the day I decided to let GO and let GOD. I stopped obsessing, decided to never test unless I'm late and to stop trying to take control of the situation. I decided to stop carrying Jesus as my back seat passenger and let him stare the wheel while I sit in His lap (I loved this as a kid).

I had a moment this morning on the bus looking at some kids conversating and I crumbled and said Lord this is hard...and immediately I heard a distinct soft voice say "I know, just trust ME". I cried a couple drops, held it back until I got off the bus, went to the nearest bathroom and had a good cry :sad2:and worshipped. I thanked Him for hearing His voice because I couldn't remember the last time I heard His voice. And I thanked Him for hearing me and that He saw it fit to care and comfort me. I walked out of that bathroom feeling like a completely new person (rebirthed in a bathroom stall :rofl: )

It's long I know :dohh:...I guess you'll learn more as we go along


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

:hi: Welcome Kimeberly! I'm Rozaria. I'm from Puerto Rico, but I live in Washington, DC now. I love T&T! I also have bouts of hyperthyroidism, but God is a healer! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Godsjewel

Jumik said:


> So...here goes...
> 
> My name is Kimberly (29). DH is 31 and we've been married for 3yrs. We live in the lovely twin island republic of Trinidad and Tobago which is in the Caribbean. We are both leaders in our church and very involved. We've been TTC since Novemebr 2011, which is a short time, but I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism (Grave's disease) in 2010. This makes the TTC journey all the more difficult, but nothing is too hard for the Lord to do. For those of you who doesn't know, Grave's disease presents a multitude of autoimmune issues the main one being the fact that the antibodies in your body attack otherwise healthy organs in your body (the thyroid gland mainly but also potentially even a growing embryo). The medication that I have been placed on is also not conducive to conceiving so there is an added odd against us. But once God be for us who can be against us right? But I will no longer be aggressivley TTC but aggressively pursuing a better relationship with God and getting healthy. The meds also make you gain weight as it suppresses the effects of an overactive metabolism.
> 
> I believe I'm CD1 today but I'm not certain because i'm just spotting which never happens on CD1 and also have weird pains in my stomach, not low like AF cramps but more to the side of my belly button. But AF is due today so if it is her she's right on schedule. I'm greatful that I have regular cycles so I'm not disappointed or down. That ship sailed two days ago when I tested too early as I was convinced I would see my 2 lines and was really angry:saywhat:. That's when I started reading this thread. It was the day I decided to let GO and let GOD. I stopped obsessing, decided to never test unless I'm late and to stop trying to take control of the situation. I decided to stop carrying Jesus as my back seat passenger and let him stare the wheel while I sit in His lap (I loved this as a kid).
> 
> I had a moment this morning on the bus looking at some kids conversating and I crumbled and said Lord this is hard...and immediately I heard a distinct soft voice say "I know, just trust ME". I cried a couple drops, held it back until I got off the bus, went to the nearest bathroom and had a good cry :sad2:and worshipped. I thanked Him for hearing His voice because I couldn't remember the last time I heard His voice. And I thanked Him for hearing me and that He saw it fit to care and comfort me. I walked out of that bathroom feeling like a completely new person (rebirthed in a bathroom stall :rofl: )
> 
> It's long I know :dohh:...I guess you'll learn more as we go along

That was beautiful!!! I'm so blessed to be able to share this journey with you and know God has nothing but good in store for us. And your right, I didn't have peace when it was all about ttc, it was when I put my trust in God that He had it under control and placed Him first before this process.

Thank you for taking the time to share, looking forward to more posts from you :hugs:


----------



## ItthyBThpider

Jumik said:


> So...here goes...
> 
> My name is Kimberly (29). DH is 31 and we've been married for 3yrs. We live in the lovely twin island republic of Trinidad and Tobago which is in the Caribbean. We are both leaders in our church and very involved. We've been TTC since Novemebr 2011, which is a short time, but I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism (Grave's disease) in 2010. This makes the TTC journey all the more difficult, but nothing is too hard for the Lord to do. For those of you who doesn't know, Grave's disease presents a multitude of autoimmune issues the main one being the fact that the antibodies in your body attack otherwise healthy organs in your body (the thyroid gland mainly but also potentially even a growing embryo). The medication that I have been placed on is also not conducive to conceiving so there is an added odd against us. But once God be for us who can be against us right? But I will no longer be aggressivley TTC but aggressively pursuing a better relationship with God and getting healthy. The meds also make you gain weight as it suppresses the effects of an overactive metabolism.
> 
> I believe I'm CD1 today but I'm not certain because i'm just spotting which never happens on CD1 and also have weird pains in my stomach, not low like AF cramps but more to the side of my belly button. But AF is due today so if it is her she's right on schedule. I'm greatful that I have regular cycles so I'm not disappointed or down. That ship sailed two days ago when I tested too early as I was convinced I would see my 2 lines and was really angry:saywhat:. That's when I started reading this thread. It was the day I decided to let GO and let GOD. I stopped obsessing, decided to never test unless I'm late and to stop trying to take control of the situation. I decided to stop carrying Jesus as my back seat passenger and let him stare the wheel while I sit in His lap (I loved this as a kid).
> 
> I had a moment this morning on the bus looking at some kids conversating and I crumbled and said Lord this is hard...and immediately I heard a distinct soft voice say "I know, just trust ME". I cried a couple drops, held it back until I got off the bus, went to the nearest bathroom and had a good cry :sad2:and worshipped. I thanked Him for hearing His voice because I couldn't remember the last time I heard His voice. And I thanked Him for hearing me and that He saw it fit to care and comfort me. I walked out of that bathroom feeling like a completely new person (rebirthed in a bathroom stall :rofl: )
> 
> It's long I know :dohh:...I guess you'll learn more as we go along

:wave: Hello and Welcome! My name is Stephanie. Glad you could join us! :flower:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi ladies, If you could please pray for my friend Cassie. Last year we had a falling out (its a really loooooong story) but she left the church and moved in with her boyfriend wanting nothing to do with me or God. But I just found out that she is pregnant. Im not sure if she planned it or if it was an accident . But she doesnt really have any Godly influences in her life right now and I'm scared for her and the baby. Hopefully I'll get more info soon.

Also pray for me, I'm having a really hard time with this. It just sux that its so easy for people who arent doing things Gods way get pregnant while people who love the Lord and are doing it right have such a hard time. Its just really frustrating. 

I pray everyone is having a good week.


----------



## BRK06

Hello my sweet Sisters in Christ! I hope you've all been well! 

Welcome to the family, Kimberly! I'm Kim! :D (It's a great name :winkwink: ) Thank you for sharing your story and all your words of encouragement! Looking forward to hearing more from you!

Luvwrthwatng4- I really hope they find out what's going on with you...I'm praying you get some good news in the next few days!!

I haven't had much time to get on and post, but I've popped in a couple times and I wanted to thank you wonderful ladies for all your encouraging posts! (Erica's story made me cry! Such a strong woman of God!!) I've been praying for all of you!

A Praise song for you!

Amazing Love- Chris Tomlin

Im forgiven because You were forsaken,
Im accepted, You were condemned.
I am alive and well, Your spirit is within me,
Because You died and rose again.
(Repeat x2)

(Chorus)
Amazing love,
How can it be
That You, my King, should die for me?
Amazing love,
I know its true.
Its my joy to honor You,
In all I do, I honor You.

Im forgiven because You were forsaken,
Im accepted, You were condemned.
I am alive and well, Your spirit is within me,
Because You died and rose again.

(Repeat chorus x2)

You are my King
Jesus You are my King


----------



## BRK06

Mattsgirl said:


> Hi ladies, If you could please pray for my friend Cassie. Last year we had a falling out (its a really loooooong story) but she left the church and moved in with her boyfriend wanting nothing to do with me or God. But I just found out that she is pregnant. Im not sure if she planned it or if it was an accident . But she doesnt really have any Godly influences in her life right now and I'm scared for her and the baby. Hopefully I'll get more info soon.
> 
> Also pray for me, I'm having a really hard time with this. It just sux that its so easy for people who arent doing things Gods way get pregnant while people who love the Lord and are doing it right have such a hard time. Its just really frustrating.
> 
> I pray everyone is having a good week.

Praying for you Sweetie! :hugs: I'll pray for Cassie too. We may not always understand God's reasons for why certain things happen, but there is always a plan! Bless you for looking after your friend, despite the heartache and grief the situation causes you

We're all here for you!:hugs:


----------



## Jumik

"Thank you Jesus for all that you've given to me and all the blessings that I cannot see."

Good morning ladies. Thank you for all the lovely welcomes. May God bless you all and continue to keep you close to His heart. His ways are past finding out so continue to give it all to Him.


----------



## Jumik

So here's two of the major things that's made this TTC process so hard for me.

Two of my friends in church got married in July. They weren't planning to have a kid right away as she was planning to go to school and get her degree and so on, so they were on BCPs. In November she started not feeling well at all. Doctors couldn't figure out what was wrong with her. She started feeling pains in her stomach and was beginning to get worried of no diagnosis. The day before she went to see a doctor my 2yr old goddaughter just walked up to her and started rubbing her belly :wacko:. The very next day she found out she was 6wks preggers :saywhat: ..... At that time I was really excited because we just started trying so I thought we would be on the journey together. Well, I guess the answer is not yet for me. So I found myself not wanting to see her or look at her at all especially since she started to show almost immediately. Luckily I got rid of those feelings fast because she's like my little sister and now i feel so protective of her and baby.:hugs:


This one is way shorter. A girl I used to work with and her husband just decided what month they wanted to have their kid in and BAM! They're pregnant:growlmad:. She's due in March and she's the only one who knows I'm TTC. Her shower is tomorrow and I'm not going to go. I don't want to have to talk about my difficulty especially now that I'm learning to hand it over to God.


----------



## BRK06

Jumik said:


> So here's two of the major things that's made this TTC process so hard for me.
> 
> Two of my friends in church got married in July. They weren't planning to have a kid right away as she was planning to go to school and get her degree and so on, so they were on BCPs. In November she started not feeling well at all. Doctors couldn't figure out what was wrong with her. She started feeling pains in her stomach and was beginning to get worried of no diagnosis. The day before she went to see a doctor my 2yr old goddaughter just walked up to her and started rubbing her belly :wacko:. The very next day she found out she was 6wks preggers :saywhat: ..... At that time I was really excited because we just started trying so I thought we would be on the journey together. Well, I guess the answer is not yet for me. So I found myself not wanting to see her or look at her at all especially since she started to show almost immediately. Luckily I got rid of those feelings fast because she's like my little sister and now i feel so protective of her and baby.:hugs:
> 
> 
> This one is way shorter. A girl I used to work with and her husband just decided what month they wanted to have their kid in and BAM! They're pregnant:growlmad:. She's due in March and she's the only one who knows I'm TTC. Her shower is tomorrow and I'm not going to go. I don't want to have to talk about my difficulty especially now that I'm learning to hand it over to God.

I can understand this completely. Several of my friends from high school have had two kids in the time that I've been trying for my first. I've recently discovered that a couple of those are expecting #3!

Jesus says, A new command I give you: Love one another. As I have loved you, so you must love one another. By this everyone will know that you are my disciples, if you love one another. (John 13:34-35)


I remind myself of this whenever any jealous or bitter feelings start to spring up. After all, it isn't her fault that I do not have a baby, and if the roles were reversed, I'd hope she wouldn't hate me for it either. One of my favorite verses is Matthew 5:16- "Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father which is in Heaven."


----------



## PrincessBree

Hi All!!!I'm a Christian woman from the UK ttc#1 for 1 year now.

Psalm 113:9 He settles the childless woman in her home as a happy mother of children.

I pray you all get your BFP in Jesus name.In His perfect timing and perfect way.

In scripture all those who were barren or whose womb had shut down brought forth prophets,world changers and leaders ie Rachel,Elizabeth,Hannah,Sarah if your waiting patiently and laying it all before Him,He is sure to answer and the answer just might be exceedingly and abundantly more than we could ever ask or think!!AMEN!Xx


----------



## BRK06

PrincessBree said:


> Hi All!!!I'm a Christian woman from the UK ttc#1 for 1 year now.
> 
> Psalm 113:9 He settles the childless woman in her home as a happy mother of children.
> 
> I pray you all get your BFP in Jesus name.In His perfect timing and perfect way.
> 
> In scripture all those who were barren or whose womb had shut down brought forth prophets,world changers and leaders ie Rachel,Elizabeth,Hannah,Sarah if your waiting patiently and laying it all before Him,He is sure to answer and the answer just might be exceedingly and abundantly more than we could ever ask or think!!AMEN!Xx

Amen!! Welcome to our family :wave: I'm Kim :)


----------



## Godsjewel

PrincessBree said:


> Hi All!!!I'm a Christian woman from the UK ttc#1 for 1 year now.
> 
> Psalm 113:9 He settles the childless woman in her home as a happy mother of children.
> 
> I pray you all get your BFP in Jesus name.In His perfect timing and perfect way.
> 
> In scripture all those who were barren or whose womb had shut down brought forth prophets,world changers and leaders ie Rachel,Elizabeth,Hannah,Sarah if your waiting patiently and laying it all before Him,He is sure to answer and the answer just might be exceedingly and abundantly more than we could ever ask or think!!AMEN!Xx

Hello and welcome :hugs: My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you joined us:flower: 

Thank you for this message, looking forward to getting to know you better.


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Hello my sweet Sisters in Christ! I hope you've all been well!
> 
> Welcome to the family, Kimberly! I'm Kim! :D (It's a great name :winkwink: ) Thank you for sharing your story and all your words of encouragement! Looking forward to hearing more from you!
> 
> Luvwrthwatng4- I really hope they find out what's going on with you...I'm praying you get some good news in the next few days!!
> 
> I haven't had much time to get on and post, but I've popped in a couple times and I wanted to thank you wonderful ladies for all your encouraging posts! (Erica's story made me cry! Such a strong woman of God!!) I've been praying for all of you!
> 
> A Praise song for you!
> 
> Amazing Love- Chris Tomlin
> 
> Im forgiven because You were forsaken,
> Im accepted, You were condemned.
> I am alive and well, Your spirit is within me,
> Because You died and rose again.
> (Repeat x2)
> 
> (Chorus)
> Amazing love,
> How can it be
> That You, my King, should die for me?
> Amazing love,
> I know its true.
> Its my joy to honor You,
> In all I do, I honor You.
> 
> Im forgiven because You were forsaken,
> Im accepted, You were condemned.
> I am alive and well, Your spirit is within me,
> Because You died and rose again.
> 
> (Repeat chorus x2)
> 
> You are my King
> Jesus You are my King

KIM!!!!!! :hugs:

Hi sweetie pie! I hope you're enjoying your family time. I've been a busy bee today and luckily had the chance to pop in on the thread for a minute. Isn't it wonderful seeing all these newbies joining our family? I'm so blessed and encouraged each time I check the thread. 

Got to go, have a wonderful evening:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Jumik said:


> So here's two of the major things that's made this TTC process so hard for me.
> 
> Two of my friends in church got married in July. They weren't planning to have a kid right away as she was planning to go to school and get her degree and so on, so they were on BCPs. In November she started not feeling well at all. Doctors couldn't figure out what was wrong with her. She started feeling pains in her stomach and was beginning to get worried of no diagnosis. The day before she went to see a doctor my 2yr old goddaughter just walked up to her and started rubbing her belly :wacko:. The very next day she found out she was 6wks preggers :saywhat: ..... At that time I was really excited because we just started trying so I thought we would be on the journey together. Well, I guess the answer is not yet for me. So I found myself not wanting to see her or look at her at all especially since she started to show almost immediately. Luckily I got rid of those feelings fast because she's like my little sister and now i feel so protective of her and baby.:hugs:
> 
> 
> This one is way shorter. A girl I used to work with and her husband just decided what month they wanted to have their kid in and BAM! They're pregnant:growlmad:. She's due in March and she's the only one who knows I'm TTC. Her shower is tomorrow and I'm not going to go. I don't want to have to talk about my difficulty especially now that I'm learning to hand it over to God.

Sister, I know exactly what you mean. A couple of my friends just have to look at their hubbies and they get pregnant. My best friend has 2 boys and didn't want anymore children, was taking birth control pills and got pregnant. 

I Like what our new sis PrincessBree said...
"In scripture all those who were barren or whose womb had shut down brought forth prophets,world changers and leaders." 

I know that God will use this journey as a testimony and our future children will be able to share God's goodness with others because of what we've been through.


----------



## beckysprayer

Mattsgirl said:


> Hi ladies, If you could please pray for my friend Cassie. Last year we had a falling out (its a really loooooong story) but she left the church and moved in with her boyfriend wanting nothing to do with me or God. But I just found out that she is pregnant. Im not sure if she planned it or if it was an accident . But she doesnt really have any Godly influences in her life right now and I'm scared for her and the baby. Hopefully I'll get more info soon.
> 
> Also pray for me, I'm having a really hard time with this. It just sux that its so easy for people who arent doing things Gods way get pregnant while people who love the Lord and are doing it right have such a hard time. Its just really frustrating.
> 
> I pray everyone is having a good week.

Praying for your friend and for you! :hugs: 

I hope and pray your friend gets on the straight and narrow for her sake and her little one's. 

I have a hard time watching people who are terrible parents get blessed with another baby too. It doesn't make sense to me, but farther along we'll see God's reasoning behind it and be blessed all the more!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Hello my sweet Sisters in Christ! I hope you've all been well!
> 
> Welcome to the family, Kimberly! I'm Kim! :D (It's a great name :winkwink: ) Thank you for sharing your story and all your words of encouragement! Looking forward to hearing more from you!
> 
> Luvwrthwatng4- I really hope they find out what's going on with you...I'm praying you get some good news in the next few days!!
> 
> I haven't had much time to get on and post, but I've popped in a couple times and I wanted to thank you wonderful ladies for all your encouraging posts! (Erica's story made me cry! Such a strong woman of God!!) I've been praying for all of you!
> 
> A Praise song for you!
> 
> Amazing Love- Chris Tomlin
> 
> Im forgiven because You were forsaken,
> Im accepted, You were condemned.
> I am alive and well, Your spirit is within me,
> Because You died and rose again.
> (Repeat x2)
> 
> (Chorus)
> Amazing love,
> How can it be
> That You, my King, should die for me?
> Amazing love,
> I know its true.
> Its my joy to honor You,
> In all I do, I honor You.
> 
> Im forgiven because You were forsaken,
> Im accepted, You were condemned.
> I am alive and well, Your spirit is within me,
> Because You died and rose again.
> 
> (Repeat chorus x2)
> 
> You are my King
> Jesus You are my King
> 
> KIM!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Hi sweetie pie! I hope you're enjoying your family time. I've been a busy bee today and luckily had the chance to pop in on the thread for a minute. Isn't it wonderful seeing all these newbies joining our family? I'm so blessed and encouraged each time I check the thread.
> 
> Got to go, have a wonderful evening:hugs:Click to expand...

:D Hey!!! :hugs:

It truly is encouraging to see how much our family of sisters has grown in such a short time... Our Father is working miracles! :happydance:


----------



## beckysprayer

Jumik said:


> So here's two of the major things that's made this TTC process so hard for me.
> 
> Two of my friends in church got married in July. They weren't planning to have a kid right away as she was planning to go to school and get her degree and so on, so they were on BCPs. In November she started not feeling well at all. Doctors couldn't figure out what was wrong with her. She started feeling pains in her stomach and was beginning to get worried of no diagnosis. The day before she went to see a doctor my 2yr old goddaughter just walked up to her and started rubbing her belly :wacko:. The very next day she found out she was 6wks preggers :saywhat: ..... At that time I was really excited because we just started trying so I thought we would be on the journey together. Well, I guess the answer is not yet for me. So I found myself not wanting to see her or look at her at all especially since she started to show almost immediately. Luckily I got rid of those feelings fast because she's like my little sister and now i feel so protective of her and baby.:hugs:
> 
> 
> This one is way shorter. A girl I used to work with and her husband just decided what month they wanted to have their kid in and BAM! They're pregnant:growlmad:. She's due in March and she's the only one who knows I'm TTC. Her shower is tomorrow and I'm not going to go. I don't want to have to talk about my difficulty especially now that I'm learning to hand it over to God.

I completely understand this! :hugs: All of my high school and college friends have children already. One girl from high school has four boys already! She is a wonderful mother and loves her boys very much, but I can't help but feel jealous sometimes when I see her family. :shrug:


----------



## beckysprayer

PrincessBree said:


> Hi All!!!I'm a Christian woman from the UK ttc#1 for 1 year now.
> 
> Psalm 113:9 He settles the childless woman in her home as a happy mother of children.
> 
> I pray you all get your BFP in Jesus name.In His perfect timing and perfect way.
> 
> In scripture all those who were barren or whose womb had shut down brought forth prophets,world changers and leaders ie Rachel,Elizabeth,Hannah,Sarah if your waiting patiently and laying it all before Him,He is sure to answer and the answer just might be exceedingly and abundantly more than we could ever ask or think!!AMEN!Xx


Welcome, Bree! :hugs: I'm so glad you joined us! Love that point you make about barren women in Scripture! God sends us encouragement through His word so often! :thumbup:


----------



## BRK06

Could you ladies lift my friend Marie up in prayer? She just lost her fur baby... Sweetest yellow lab I ever met! :(


----------



## beckysprayer

Oh no, that's so sad! Definitely praying for Marie. I love my fur babies and would be devastated if anything happened to them. :(


----------



## BRK06

When you feel like you're drowning in life, don't worry- your Lifeguard walks on water! :dance:


----------



## PrincessBree

I love this!!! :-D


----------



## Jumik

Good morning Women of Worth. Have a blessed Sunday!


----------



## Mumma09

What an encouragement to come across this forum!! I have been blessed with a gorgeous 2 yr old boy and have been TTC no 2 for 15mths just found out I have thyroid problems and high prolactin levels that prevent me from ovulating so on horrible medication for it but have a wonderful church family standing with us that we will conceive soon!!! Prayers for you lovely ladies to!!


----------



## beckysprayer

BRK06 said:


> When you feel like you're drowning in life, don't worry- your Lifeguard walks on water! :dance:

I love this! :thumbup: 



Mumma09 said:


> What an encouragement to come across this forum!! I have been blessed with a gorgeous 2 yr old boy and have been TTC no 2 for 15mths just found out I have thyroid problems and high prolactin levels that prevent me from ovulating so on horrible medication for it but have a wonderful church family standing with us that we will conceive soon!!! Prayers for you lovely ladies to!!

Hi Mumma! :hugs: Praying that your thyroid and prolactin levels get straightened out and that you are blessed with another little one soon!


----------



## BRK06

Mumma09 said:


> What an encouragement to come across this forum!! I have been blessed with a gorgeous 2 yr old boy and have been TTC no 2 for 15mths just found out I have thyroid problems and high prolactin levels that prevent me from ovulating so on horrible medication for it but have a wonderful church family standing with us that we will conceive soon!!! Prayers for you lovely ladies to!!

Welcome! :wave: I'm glad you've joined us! Praying that your levels straighten out soon!


----------



## Godsjewel

Yet those who wait for the LORD will gain new strength; 
Isaiah 40:31

A straining of the mind in a certain direction with an expectant 
attitudea forward look with assurance.

When the waiting is hard, ask the Lord to help you this way.

Lord, the waiting is difficult so Im asking you to help me strain my thoughts toward you. I will think on those things that are true, honorable, right, pure, lovely, of good repute, things of excellence and worthy of praise. I will dwell on these things. When negative thoughts bombard my mind, I will take these thoughts and make them captive to you. 

Lord, I know you hear every prayer I pray because I am Your child. Therefore, I expect good things. I have the assurance of the things I hope for through faith. I know you have a plan for me and that plan is good! I will not look behind at past failures, but I will praise You for lessons learned. I am looking forward with the assurance that You love me and You are working all things for my good. I will honor You in my waiting.

Gods promises to you are great when you truly learn to wait for Him. He promises new strength. He promises endurance to run the race set before you. Teach me, Lord, to wait!


Have a blessed day :hugs:


----------



## DBZ34

Thanks for that, Sarah I really needed to read that today. :)


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

John 15:5 "I am the vine, you are the branches. He who abides in Me, and I in him, bears much fruit; for without Me you can do nothing."

Remember to draw closer to "the vine" ladies! With God all things are possible!


----------



## Godsjewel

DBZ34 said:


> Thanks for that, Sarah I really needed to read that today. :)

It's been awhile since we've heard from you...how are you doing hun?


----------



## beckysprayer

Good morning ladies! I hope you are all doing well today! :hugs:

AF is on her way so yet another month goes by for me :cry: Getting comfort by trusting that the Lord is having me wait for a reason and that a baby will come at the perfect time. *sigh* The first few hours are always so hard, but thankfully the sadness passes pretty quickly (praise the Lord for that!).

Anyone doing anything fun for Valentine's day? :serenade:


----------



## DBZ34

I'm doing okay. I realized that I was feeling really down this past month and so I've been working to get over the sadness and get back to the positivity. AF is on her way out, finally, and I'm looking forward to getting back into the TTC part of my cycle. Currently working on trusting that God has a plan for me and not trying to rush it, but being patient and waiting. :)


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Well today is my hubby's 30th birthday, Thursday is our 7 month wedding anniversary, and next week is my 30th birthday. We are going to dinner tonight, tomorrow, Thursday, and Friday(with our church's couple's ministry), but we are "celebrating" everything by going on a 5 day cruise :boat:. Hubby is keeping our cruise destination top secret for now, but we leave on Saturday. I should be ovulating while we are away :happydance:.


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> Good morning ladies! I hope you are all doing well today! :hugs:
> 
> AF is on her way so yet another month goes by for me :cry: Getting comfort by trusting that the Lord is having me wait for a reason and that a baby will come at the perfect time. *sigh* The first few hours are always so hard, but thankfully the sadness passes pretty quickly (praise the Lord for that!).
> 
> Anyone doing anything fun for Valentine's day? :serenade:

Isn't it nice to know that we serve a God that loves us so much and comforts us during these difficult times of our lives? He is so good and we are all so blessed to have a personal relationship with Him and know that He has good plans for our future. :hugs:

We celebrated Vday on Friday, we took my niece and Tay with us to a nice restaurant and my hubby suprised us all with a box of chocolates under our pillows :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

DBZ34 said:


> I'm doing okay. I realized that I was feeling really down this past month and so I've been working to get over the sadness and get back to the positivity. AF is on her way out, finally, and I'm looking forward to getting back into the TTC part of my cycle. Currently working on trusting that God has a plan for me and not trying to rush it, but being patient and waiting. :)

AF just left for me, I'm on cycle day 6 and also waiting to start ttc. My hubby and I decided this will be our last month of doing IUI's. I'm a little nervous about that, but then again, we serve a mighty God that can do anything :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Well today is my hubby's 30th birthday, Thursday is our 7 month wedding anniversary, and next week is my 30th birthday. We are going to dinner tonight, tomorrow, Thursday, and Friday(with our church's couple's ministry), but we are "celebrating" everything by going on a 5 day cruise :boat:. Hubby is keeping our cruise destination top secret for now, but we leave on Saturday. I should be ovulating while we are away :happydance:.

Happy birthday Rozaria's hubby!!! 

Wow sis, so many celebrations! A cruise sounds lovely, hopefully this will be a nice time to relax and enjoy each other. Are you planning on bringing your laboratory with you? :haha:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> Happy birthday Rozaria's hubby!!!
> 
> Wow sis, so many celebrations! A cruise sounds lovely, hopefully this will be a nice time to relax and enjoy each other. Are you planning on bringing your laboratory with you? :haha:

Haha! The trip would not be complete without my science experiments! I will bring my thermometer and my digital opks. I have to pinpoint my ovulation date. I want to get my progesterone levels checked this cycle so I need to know when I'm 7dpo.


----------



## BRK06

beckysprayer said:


> Good morning ladies! I hope you are all doing well today! :hugs:
> 
> AF is on her way so yet another month goes by for me :cry: Getting comfort by trusting that the Lord is having me wait for a reason and that a baby will come at the perfect time. *sigh* The first few hours are always so hard, but thankfully the sadness passes pretty quickly (praise the Lord for that!).
> 
> Anyone doing anything fun for Valentine's day? :serenade:

:hugs: :hugs:

I think we are going to go out to a nice restaurant and maybe to see some action movie :haha: I'd really like to go see "The Vow"... Hubby says we can rent it when it comes on DVD :dohh:

Oh well, gotta keep a balance I guess!

How about you?


----------



## BRK06

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Well today is my hubby's 30th birthday, Thursday is our 7 month wedding anniversary, and next week is my 30th birthday. We are going to dinner tonight, tomorrow, Thursday, and Friday(with our church's couple's ministry), but we are "celebrating" everything by going on a 5 day cruise :boat:. Hubby is keeping our cruise destination top secret for now, but we leave on Saturday. I should be ovulating while we are away :happydance:.

A cruise sounds fun! Happy (early) 7 months and Happy Birthday to your hubby! :cake:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I think we are going to go out to a nice restaurant and maybe to see some action movie :haha: I'd really like to go see "The Vow"... Hubby says we can rent it when it comes on DVD :dohh:
> 
> Oh well, gotta keep a balance I guess!
> 
> How about you?

I want to see 'The Vow' so bad!!!! My friend and I want to see it on President's Day, since we both have the day off, but I don't see any theatres around me that are showing it that day.


----------



## BRK06

Sarah, I just noticed your avatar change... It's a great pic!! 

I'm on CD 6 as well. I pray that your IUI has good results! Have faith, Sis... God is good! No matter what, He is with us :happydance:

For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord. -Romans 8: 38-39


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I think we are going to go out to a nice restaurant and maybe to see some action movie :haha: I'd really like to go see "The Vow"... Hubby says we can rent it when it comes on DVD :dohh:
> 
> Oh well, gotta keep a balance I guess!
> 
> How about you?
> 
> I want to see 'The Vow' so bad!!!! My friend and I want to see it on President's Day, since we both have the day off, but I don't see any theatres around me that are showing it that day.Click to expand...

Oh no! Road trip to another city? :D


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Sarah, I just noticed your avatar change... It's a great pic!!
> 
> I'm on CD 6 as well. I pray that your IUI has good results! Have faith, Sis... God is good! No matter what, He is with us :happydance:
> 
> For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord. -Romans 8: 38-39

:blush: Thank you.

Yay, we are CD sistas :hugs: lol

Are there any more tests or labs you need to get done? I'm going in this Friday for a saline sonogram in which they will put saline in my uterus to check and see if there are any polyps. Also, they will check my follicles at the same time. 

My sis-in-law was at my house yesterday and she is almost ready to pop. I was just staring at her big prego belly and wasn't feeling jealous or angry, just in aww that a baby is growing in there and what a miracle that is. I started to get really anxious and am so looking forward to that special day.


----------



## Heather11

Hello my beautiful ladies. I feel like I don't get to spend enough time in this forum, but life has been insane. I am going to try to make it more of a priority to stop by in here!

So AF is here today with rage! Sigh another month down for me :cry: I am trying not to get too discouraged, but I am really starting to wonder what is going on here. ARGH!!!!! Maybe next month :shrug: I feel like I say that every month. 

So interviewed for the promotion and another promotion position as well! I got a second interview for them both! Just waiting patiently for the second interviews to be scheduled so I can wow them! :thumbup:

How is everybody?


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Hello my beautiful ladies. I feel like I don't get to spend enough time in this forum, but life has been insane. I am going to try to make it more of a priority to stop by in here!
> 
> So AF is here today with rage! Sigh another month down for me :cry: I am trying not to get too discouraged, but I am really starting to wonder what is going on here. ARGH!!!!! Maybe next month :shrug: I feel like I say that every month.
> 
> So interviewed for the promotion and another promotion position as well! I got a second interview for them both! Just waiting patiently for the second interviews to be scheduled so I can wow them! :thumbup:
> 
> How is everybody?

I'm sorry AF is here, but the bright side is you are still very early in the ttc process and we are all here for you :hugs:

That is wonderful news sis! I can't wait to hear the outcome.


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/kI42F.jpg


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello my beautiful ladies. I feel like I don't get to spend enough time in this forum, but life has been insane. I am going to try to make it more of a priority to stop by in here!
> 
> So AF is here today with rage! Sigh another month down for me :cry: I am trying not to get too discouraged, but I am really starting to wonder what is going on here. ARGH!!!!! Maybe next month :shrug: I feel like I say that every month.
> 
> So interviewed for the promotion and another promotion position as well! I got a second interview for them both! Just waiting patiently for the second interviews to be scheduled so I can wow them! :thumbup:
> 
> How is everybody?
> 
> I'm sorry AF is here, but the bright side is you are still very early in the ttc process and we are all here for you :hugs:
> 
> That is wonderful news sis! I can't wait to hear the outcome.Click to expand...

You are right! I am pretty early in the process so I am hoping that things look up! Sometimes it is just easy to get discouraged as we all know!! 

Thanks for the good luck! I can't wait to hear the outcome either!!!


----------



## Heather11

Sarah those letters to God are so sweet!!


----------



## Lucy529

really enjoyed those letters to God they sure put a smile on your face thanks Sarah


----------



## OliviaRae

So happy to have found this thread!! :happydance: I married a Pastor's son almost 4 years ago and we are ready to have a baby now! He is overseas right now, but will be home in April. Can't wait!


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Sarah those letters to God are so sweet!!

I know...they made me smile and some giggle:haha: just had to share.


----------



## Godsjewel

Lucy529 said:


> really enjoyed those letters to God they sure put a smile on your face thanks Sarah

LUCY!!!! I've been thinking about you, haven't heard from you in awhile. You doing ok?:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

OliviaRae said:


> So happy to have found this thread!! :happydance: I married a Pastor's son almost 4 years ago and we are ready to have a baby now! He is overseas right now, but will be home in April. Can't wait!

:hi:welcome! My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you stopped by.

Looking forward to sharing this journey with you:flower:


----------



## beckysprayer

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Well today is my hubby's 30th birthday, Thursday is our 7 month wedding anniversary, and next week is my 30th birthday. We are going to dinner tonight, tomorrow, Thursday, and Friday(with our church's couple's ministry), but we are "celebrating" everything by going on a 5 day cruise :boat:. Hubby is keeping our cruise destination top secret for now, but we leave on Saturday. I should be ovulating while we are away :happydance:.

Happy early birthday and anniversary! I hope you have fun on your cruise! :happydance:


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! I hope you are all doing well today! :hugs:
> 
> AF is on her way so yet another month goes by for me :cry: Getting comfort by trusting that the Lord is having me wait for a reason and that a baby will come at the perfect time. *sigh* The first few hours are always so hard, but thankfully the sadness passes pretty quickly (praise the Lord for that!).
> 
> Anyone doing anything fun for Valentine's day? :serenade:
> 
> Isn't it nice to know that we serve a God that loves us so much and comforts us during these difficult times of our lives? He is so good and we are all so blessed to have a personal relationship with Him and know that He has good plans for our future. :hugs:
> 
> We celebrated Vday on Friday, we took my niece and Tay with us to a nice restaurant and my hubby suprised us all with a box of chocolates under our pillows :happydance:Click to expand...

:hugs: How true! So wonderful that God is there to comfort us when we are down. 

the letters you posted are so cute! :haha: I love the innocence of little kids.


----------



## beckysprayer

BRK06 said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! I hope you are all doing well today! :hugs:
> 
> AF is on her way so yet another month goes by for me :cry: Getting comfort by trusting that the Lord is having me wait for a reason and that a baby will come at the perfect time. *sigh* The first few hours are always so hard, but thankfully the sadness passes pretty quickly (praise the Lord for that!).
> 
> Anyone doing anything fun for Valentine's day? :serenade:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I think we are going to go out to a nice restaurant and maybe to see some action movie :haha: I'd really like to go see "The Vow"... Hubby says we can rent it when it comes on DVD :dohh:
> 
> Oh well, gotta keep a balance I guess!
> 
> How about you?Click to expand...

I want to see The Vow too :thumbup: 

We went out to dinner on Saturday so we will probably lay low at home tomorrow. Eat some candy :happydance:


----------



## beckysprayer

Heather11 said:


> Hello my beautiful ladies. I feel like I don't get to spend enough time in this forum, but life has been insane. I am going to try to make it more of a priority to stop by in here!
> 
> So AF is here today with rage! Sigh another month down for me :cry: I am trying not to get too discouraged, but I am really starting to wonder what is going on here. ARGH!!!!! Maybe next month :shrug: I feel like I say that every month.
> 
> So interviewed for the promotion and another promotion position as well! I got a second interview for them both! Just waiting patiently for the second interviews to be scheduled so I can wow them! :thumbup:
> 
> How is everybody?

I feel the same way! I started TTC a couple months ago and it seems like I'm always saying, "oh well, next month." I know I just started, but it's hard to wait when you want it now. I can't help but wonder if something is wrong with me. I guess this is a lesson in patience! 

Congrats on getting the second interviews! Praying they go well!


----------



## beckysprayer

OliviaRae said:


> So happy to have found this thread!! :happydance: I married a Pastor's son almost 4 years ago and we are ready to have a baby now! He is overseas right now, but will be home in April. Can't wait!

Welcome Olivia!! You must be so excited for your husband to be coming back! How long has he been gone?


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Happy Valentine's Day ladies! 

1 Corinthians 14:4-7 The Message Translation
Love never gives up.
Love cares more for others than for self.
Love doesn't want what it doesn't have.
Love doesn't strut,
Doesn't have a swelled head,
Doesn't force itself on others,
Isn't always "me first,"
Doesn't fly off the handle,
Doesn't keep score of the sins of others,
Doesn't revel when others grovel,
Takes pleasure in the flowering of truth,
Puts up with anything,
Trusts God always,
Always looks for the best,
Never looks back,
But keeps going to the end. 



God bless all of our marriages!


----------



## Jumik

This is the song on my heart today.

Mandisa - Broken Hallelujah Lyrics
Album: Freedom

With my love and my sadness
I come before You Lord
My heart's in a thousand pieces
Maybe even more

Yet I trust in this moment
You're with me somehow
And You've always been faithful
So Lord even now

When all that I can sing
Is a broken hallelujah
When my only offering
Is shattered praise

Still a song of adoration
Will rise up from these ruins
And I will worship You
And give You thanks

Even when my only praise
Is a broken hallelujah

Oh Father, You have given
Much more than I deserve
And I have felt Your hand of blessing
On me at every turn

How could I doubt Your goodness
Your wisdom, Your grace
Oh Lord hear my heart
In this painful place

When all that I can sing
Is a broken hallelujah
When my only offering
Is shattered praise

Still a song of adoration
Will rise up from these ruins
And I will worship You
And give You thanks

Even when my only praise
Is a broken hallelujah
Hallelujah, hallelujah, hallelujah

I lift my voice
(Hallelujah)
Your spirit moves
(Hallelujah)
I raise my hands
(Hallelujah)
I reach for you
(Hallelujah)

'Cause all that I can sing
Is a broken hallelujah
When my only offering
Is shattered praise

Still a song of adoration
Will rise up from these ruins
And I will worship You
And give You thanks

Even when my only praise
Is a broken hallelujah
Hallelujah


----------



## Godsjewel

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2012/02/14/f15df342c438abb9829ffec41b8fc39d.gif​In honor of celebrating the love we have for our husbands, I thought it would be a nice idea to share a picture of the two of you and say why he is so special to you.

https://i.imgur.com/Y0F44.jpg​
I fell in love with my husband over 6 years ago. What put me on :cloud9: was his love for the Lord, the love he showed towards his daughter and the big heart that he has for other people. He is such a blessing to my life and I thank God that He gave Lawrence to me. He has been a great support and encourager during these years of ttc. He assures me that our life will be great, with or without children. I am very honored to be married to him and look forward to many more years.


----------



## Godsjewel

Isaiah 43:1
But now, thus says the LORD, who created you, O Jacob, and He who formed you, O Israel: Fear not, for I have redeemed you; I have called you by your name; you are mine.

On Valentines Day isnt it fun to dig through a bag of those little candy hearts that have the words printed on them? They say cute little things like SWEET, CUTE or HUG ME. But the one that I like the best says, YOU ARE MINE!

Isaiah 43 gives a beautiful picture of God saying those exact words to His beloved children of Israel. Even though they had wondered away from Him and He had to discipline them, He declares, Dont be afraid! I made you and I will take care of you. You are mine! Then, as their loving Father, He gives them the promise of His presence, His protection, and His provision through it all.

Ephesians 1:3-14 says that as a believer in Christ, God the Father does the same thing for you. He created you, He redeemed you, and He calls you to Himself saying, You are accepted in the Beloved  in essence, You are Mine! As a loving Father cares for His children, so He cares for you day after day, week after week, year after year. He loves you! You are His!

Father, what a thrill to hear Your words and to know that I belong to You! Thank you for creating me, for caring for me, for calling me Yours and for the security that brings.


----------



## Jumik

Saw this on Facebook and just had to share it. How are you ladies doing today?
_____________________________________________________________________________________

Me: God, can I ask You a question?

God: Sure

Me: Promise You won't get mad

God: I promise

Me: Why did You let so much stuff happen to me today?

God: What do u mean?

Me: Well, I woke up late

God: Yes

Me: My car took forever to start

God: Okay

Me: at lunch they made my sandwich wrong & I had to wait

God: Huummm

Me: On the way home, my phone went DEAD, just as I picked up a call

God: All right

Me: And on top of it all off, when I got home ~I just want to soak my feet in my new foot massager & relax. BUT it wouldn't work!!! Nothing went right today! Why did You do that?

God: Let me see, the death angel was at your bed this morning & I had to send one
of My Angels to battle him for your life. I let you sleep through that

Me (humbled): OH

GOD: I didn't let your car start because there was a drunk driver on your route that would have hit you if you were on the road.

Me: (ashamed)

God: The first person who made your sandwich today was sick & I didn't want you to catch what they have, I knew you couldn't afford to miss work.

Me (embarrassed):Okay

God: Your phone went dead bcuz the person that was calling was going to give false witness about what you said on that call, I didn't even let you talk to them so you would be covered.

Me (softly): I see God

God: Oh and that foot massager, it had a shortage that was going to throw out all of the power in your house tonight. I didn't think you wanted to be in the dark.

Me: I'm Sorry God

God: Don't be sorry, just learn to Trust Me.... in All things , the Good & the bad.

Me: I will trust You.

God: And don't doubt that My plan for your day is Always Better than your plan.

Me: I won't God. And let me just tell you God, Thank You for Everything today.

God: You're welcome child. It was just another day being your God and I Love looking after My Children...

REPOST if you Believe in HIM 
Worth posting.
By: Precious Blood of Our Lord Jesus Christ


----------



## Heather11

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!! :flower:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/PrincssHocky/prof1.jpg

My husband and I met in college while I was dating his roommate hehe :haha: We were friendly, but didn't date until we bumped into each other years later. We clicked right away....he has been an amazingly loving and supporting husband who has always been supportive of my dreams. He has been an amazing support during this TTC time and is going to make a wonderful father!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!! :flower:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/PrincssHocky/prof1.jpg
> 
> My husband and I met in college while I was dating his roommate hehe :haha: We were friendly, but didn't date until we bumped into each other years later. We clicked right away....he has been an amazingly loving and supporting husband who has always been supportive of my dreams. He has been an amazing support during this TTC time and is going to make a wonderful father!!!

Sweet! Thanks for sharing.

Beautiful picture :flower:


----------



## HisGrace

This thread moves so fast it's hard to keep up. I pray everyone is doing well. :)


----------



## faithmum

Hi Ladies!!! 

I'm new to the forum and just stumbled on your section. What an encouraging group you are!! I LOVE that you all express your love of Christ and share inspirational messages with one another. 

Peace and love and prayers for BFPs!!


----------



## faithmum

beckysprayer said:


> emr11 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have any good diet tips? I think losing some pounds might help me. Doc did tell me I needed to lose weight, its very hard right now to exercise b/c its cold and snowy!!
> 
> No diet tips per say because I am underweight, but I totally abuse my fast metabolism and NEED to get serious about being healthy! All those chemicals and processed foods just can't be good for me. :nope:
> 
> I've seen a few people on here mention needing to lose weight so we should all be accountability partners about making healthy choices. :thumbup:
> 
> My goal this cycle is to only have pop once or twice a week. I drink it all day every day right now :blush:Click to expand...

BeckysPrayer - just want to offer my help. I'm a dietitian who works with pregnant women and babies. I too was underweight with my first preg. and it took 2.5 years for me to get preggo. Nobody could figure it out until 1 doc mentioned my BMI was too low. Please let me know if I can help. I didn't have time to read through all the posts so I don't know your whole story.


----------



## me222

Welcome faithmum!


----------



## Mumma09

I just got a new computer so this is the only pic of hubby and I :+) 
Love him unconditionally he is the best daddy ever to our little boy and a wonderful godly roll model and treats me like a princess love him to bits!!


----------



## Yukki2011

BRK06 said:


> Okay, it's been a little while since we've done random bits about ourselves, so I'd like to share my favorite Subway sandwich! :laugh2:
> (somebody is craving sandwiches lol)
> 
> I like to get the buffalo chicken on wheat bread with mozzarella cheese (toasted, of course!), cucumbers, banana peppers, black olives, and just a tiny bit of oil and vinegar! :thumbup:
> 
> How about you guys?

I like the oven roasted chicken breast on wheat, lettuce, black olives,pickles, mayo, and mustard. :)


----------



## Yukki2011

Sorry I haven't been on much I had computer issues for a couple of weeks. As well as not trying to think about getting pregnant. I was trying to just let it happen. AF was supposed to come this Monday but I always skip the first day. Didn't start yesterday so... I took a test CB this morning and got a positive. Going to take a few more tests later and call my doc to get blood work done. I have had some symptoms: BBs extremely sore, moody,fatigued, and using the bathroom a lot especially at night. So we will see what the doctor says. Hoping for some BFP's for you ladies soon :D . I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Yukki2011

UPDATE:Just took Clear blue digital BFP,top care BFP.so all 3 BFP going to schedule doc appt. And wait form there.


----------



## Godsjewel

Yukki2011 said:


> UPDATE:Just took Clear blue digital BFP,top care BFP.so all 3 BFP going to schedule doc appt. And wait form there.

:wohoo: That's amazing!!! I was wondering when the next BFP would come along. 

I'm extremely happy for you and I hope you keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

faithmum said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> I'm new to the forum and just stumbled on your section. What an encouraging group you are!! I LOVE that you all express your love of Christ and share inspirational messages with one another.
> 
> Peace and love and prayers for BFPs!!

Welcome:flower: My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you stumbled across this thread :hugs:

We hope to be an encouragement to you throughout this ttc journey.

Looking forward to getting to know more about you.


----------



## Godsjewel

Mumma09 said:


> View attachment 340268
> I just got a new computer so this is the only pic of hubby and I :+)
> Love him unconditionally he is the best daddy ever to our little boy and a wonderful godly roll model and treats me like a princess love him to bits!!

Beautiful picture!


----------



## Godsjewel

Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever.Hebrews 13:8 

Youve all seen them. Those commercials that interrupt your favorite television program. Intimate glimpses into the blissful interactions of parent and infant. An awestruck toddler discovering the wonder of a frog. A bald, gurgling baby gleefully splashing as she is bathed in the kitchen sink. Yes, the voiceover on the commercial is correct. Having a baby changes everything. 

Every time I hear that line, I also hear the anguished cry of more than 2 million infertile women: Yeah? Well, not having a baby changes everything too! 

Infertility brings many life changes. Your dreams change. Your view of your future changes. Your plans change. Even your vacations change! After all, you cant go rock climbing during that dreaded two week wait--just in case!

But there one thing that will never change, even through the ups and downs of infertility. Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever. 

The same Jesus who wept with Mary and Martha when their hearts were broken, weeps with you as you stare brokenhearted at another negative pregnancy test. Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever.

The same Jesus who wouldnt let go of Peters hand when the storm raged on is the same Jesus who holds you tight every time someone else announces a pregnancy. Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever. 

Through your changed dreams and plans, through the changing seasons of your infertility, Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever. He will remain forever steady and unchanging, even as the calendar changes from month to month and year to year. 

Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever.


----------



## Jumik

Yukki2011 said:


> UPDATE:Just took Clear blue digital BFP,top care BFP.so all 3 BFP going to schedule doc appt. And wait form there.


:happydance: Great news! Congrats! I pray for a H&H 9 months.


----------



## Godsjewel

Can you all say a prayer for our sister 2inlove04, she was one of the 4 ladies that shared her BFP with us, her bean is now an angel. Please pray for comfort and peace during this difficult time [-o&lt;


----------



## Jumik

Godsjewel said:


> Can you all say a prayer for our sister 2inlove04, she was one of the 4 ladies that shared her BFP with us, her bean is now an angel. Please pray for comfort and peace during this difficult time [-o&lt;

:cry: Wow will do.


----------



## BRK06

Whew! Finally got our Internet working again after it decided to go take a vacation mid-BnB post a couple days ago! Something crazy going on with our broadband box :grr:

Going to read and catch up now!! I hope you ladies are having a BLESSED day!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Whew! Finally got our Internet working again after it decided to go take a vacation mid-BnB post a couple days ago! Something crazy going on with our broadband box :grr:
> 
> Going to read and catch up now!! I hope you ladies are having a BLESSED day!!!

YAY! Glad your up and running!


----------



## Yukki2011

Godsjewel said:


> Yukki2011 said:
> 
> 
> UPDATE:Just took Clear blue digital BFP,top care BFP.so all 3 BFP going to schedule doc appt. And wait form there.
> 
> :wohoo: That's amazing!!! I was wondering when the next BFP would come along.
> 
> I'm extremely happy for you and I hope you keep us updated :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, I will keep you all updated :hugs: Tried calling doctor but she wasn't in so will have to call in again tomorrow. Hopefully will get a appointment asap to be positive. Waiting to tell people(Facebook friends etc/ DH family) until we get the doctor visit and blood test done.


----------



## faithmum

Godsjewel said:


> Can you all say a prayer for our sister 2inlove04, she was one of the 4 ladies that shared her BFP with us, her bean is now an angel. Please pray for comfort and peace during this difficult time [-o&lt;




Godsjewel said:


> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> I'm new to the forum and just stumbled on your section. What an encouraging group you are!! I LOVE that you all express your love of Christ and share inspirational messages with one another.
> 
> Peace and love and prayers for BFPs!!
> 
> Welcome:flower: My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you stumbled across this thread :hugs:
> 
> We hope to be an encouragement to you throughout this ttc journey.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know more about you.Click to expand...

Thanks so much Sarah and thoughts and prayers for 2inlove04...so sad.


----------



## Godsjewel

Come to Me with all your weaknesses: physical, emotional, and spiritual. Rest in the comfort of My presence, remembering that nothing is impossible with Me.

Pry your mind away from your problems so you can focus your attention on Me. Recall that I am able to do immeasurably more than all you ask or imagine. Instead of trying to direct Me to do this and that, seek to attune yourself to what I am already doing.

When anxiety attempts to wedge its way into your thoughts, remind yourself that I am your Shepherd. The bottom line is that I am taking care of you; therefore, you neednt be afraid of anything. Rather than trying to maintain control over your life, abandon yourself to My will. Though this may feel frightening-even dangerous, the safest palce to be is in My will.

For nothing is impossible with God. Luke 1:37

Now to him who is able to do immeasurably more than all we ask or imagine, according to his power that is at work within us, 21 to him be glory in the church and in Christ Jesus throughout all generations, forever and ever! Amen. Ephesians 3:20-21

The LORD is my shepherd, I lack nothing. He makes me lie down in green pastures, he leads me beside quiet waters, he refreshes my soul. He guides me along the right paths for his names sake. Even though I walk through the darkest valley, I will fear no evil, for you are with me; your rod and your staff, they comfort me. Psalm 23:1-4


----------



## BRK06

Yay!! Congrats on your BFP Yukki!!! :happydance: Praying for a H&H 9months!

Heather, Congrats on getting the second interview! Please keep us posted :D I'm sorry that AF got you :( Like Sarah said, we're all here for you!! The pic of you and your hubby is gorgeous!

OliviaRae and Faithmum- Welcome to our family!! :wave: I'm Kim! I'm glad you've joined us!

Sarah, thank you as always for your words of encouragement! The kids letters were adorable :D I really like the pic of you and Lawrence... You guys look great together! 
As I was trying to write a couple days ago, congrats to your sis-in-law! Thanks be to God for giving you the peace to truly rejoice with her. I remember hanging out with my big sister watching her belly right before she had my niece...it was moving around all crazy every time Lily was awake and "getting comfy" It was one of the most bizarre and awesome things I've ever seen! :laugh2:
As far as tests and stuff, I've had the U/S and a bunch of labs done...still waiting to hear about my "Day 3" tests. We met our new fertility specialist last week. He's really nice, and is just trying to get a new baseline of things before he starts any actual treatment. I noticed two things when I first walked in: his Christian Physician's Oath framed on the wall next to me, and "Trust in Jesus" by Third Day playing softly on KLove in the background! How awesome is that?!? I really like that song, and it reminded me not to be anxious.

I know I'm a day late, but here is my pic of hubby and I! It was taken at Carnevale in Venice on Valentine's Day a couple years ago...we had a good time! I love this guy so much! He's sweet (when he wants to be! :haha:) and has a really big heart! He's generous and loving and has been a true blessing in my life! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=340670&d=1329346285


----------



## BRK06

Mumma09 said:


> View attachment 340268
> I just got a new computer so this is the only pic of hubby and I :+)
> Love him unconditionally he is the best daddy ever to our little boy and a wonderful godly roll model and treats me like a princess love him to bits!!

Thanks for sharing! This is a great pic!!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Can you all say a prayer for our sister 2inlove04, she was one of the 4 ladies that shared her BFP with us, her bean is now an angel. Please pray for comfort and peace during this difficult time [-o&lt;

oh no...:cry: Prayers going up here. Does she check her PMs? I think I'll send her one....


----------



## Mumma09

Yay Yukki2011 so happy for you!!! 

I have a praise report :+) I have not been ovulating due to high prolactin levels and an under active thyroid the fertility Dr put me on medication (he gave me 8 months supply then I was to go back and see him) for both issues 4 weeks ago and using the Maybe Baby Ovulation kit that I have been using for a few months I just found out I am very defiantly ovulating again!!!! Woohoo praise the Lord!!


----------



## BRK06

Mumma09 said:


> Yay Yukki2011 so happy for you!!!
> 
> I have a praise report :+) I have not been ovulating due to high prolactin levels and an under active thyroid the fertility Dr put me on medication (he gave me 8 months supply then I was to go back and see him) for both issues 4 weeks ago and using the Maybe Baby Ovulation kit that I have been using for a few months I just found out I am very defiantly ovulating again!!!! Woohoo praise the Lord!!

Praise God! That is great news!! :happydance:


----------



## BRK06

A praise song for you today!! :hugs:

Indescribable by Chris Tomlin


From the highest of heights to the depths of the sea
Creation's revealing Your majesty
From the colors of fall to the fragrance of spring
Every creature unique in the song that it sings
All exclaiming

Indescribable, uncontainable,
You placed the stars in the sky and You know them by name.
You are amazing God
All powerful, untameable,
Awestruck we fall to our knees as we humbly proclaim
You are amazing God

Who has told every lightning bolt where it should go
Or seen heavenly storehouses laden with snow
Who imagined the sun and gives source to its light
Yet conceals it to bring us the coolness of night
None can fathom

Indescribable, uncontainable,
You placed the stars in the sky and You know them by name
You are amazing God
All powerful, untameable,
Awestruck we fall to our knees as we humbly proclaim
You are amazing God
You are amazing God

Indescribable, uncontainable,
You placed the stars in the sky and You know them by name.
You are amazing God
All powerful, untameable,
Awestruck we fall to our knees as we humbly proclaim
You are amazing God
Indescribable, uncontainable,
You placed the stars in the sky and You know them by name.
You are amazing God
Incomparable, unchangeable
You see the depths of my heart and You love me the same
You are amazing God
You are amazing God


----------



## Jumik

BRK06 said:


> A praise song for you today!! :hugs:
> 
> Indescribable by Chris Tomlin
> 
> 
> From the highest of heights to the depths of the sea
> Creation's revealing Your majesty
> From the colors of fall to the fragrance of spring
> Every creature unique in the song that it sings
> All exclaiming
> 
> Indescribable, uncontainable,
> You placed the stars in the sky and You know them by name.
> You are amazing God
> All powerful, untameable,
> Awestruck we fall to our knees as we humbly proclaim
> You are amazing God
> 
> Who has told every lightning bolt where it should go
> Or seen heavenly storehouses laden with snow
> Who imagined the sun and gives source to its light
> Yet conceals it to bring us the coolness of night
> None can fathom
> 
> Indescribable, uncontainable,
> You placed the stars in the sky and You know them by name
> You are amazing God
> All powerful, untameable,
> Awestruck we fall to our knees as we humbly proclaim
> You are amazing God
> You are amazing God
> 
> Indescribable, uncontainable,
> You placed the stars in the sky and You know them by name.
> You are amazing God
> All powerful, untameable,
> Awestruck we fall to our knees as we humbly proclaim
> You are amazing God
> Indescribable, uncontainable,
> You placed the stars in the sky and You know them by name.
> You are amazing God
> Incomparable, unchangeable
> You see the depths of my heart and You love me the same
> You are amazing God
> You are amazing God

Kim I just love Chris Tomlin songs!


----------



## Godsjewel

Mumma09 said:


> Yay Yukki2011 so happy for you!!!
> 
> I have a praise report :+) I have not been ovulating due to high prolactin levels and an under active thyroid the fertility Dr put me on medication (he gave me 8 months supply then I was to go back and see him) for both issues 4 weeks ago and using the Maybe Baby Ovulation kit that I have been using for a few months I just found out I am very defiantly ovulating again!!!! Woohoo praise the Lord!!

:wohoo: that is great news sweetheart!!! Thank you Jesus!


----------



## Godsjewel

Who taught the sun where to stand in the morning? 
And who told the ocean you can only come this far? 
And who showed the moon where to hide till evening? 
Whose words alone can catch a falling star? 

Chorus:
Well I know my Redeemer lives
I know my Redeemer lives
All of creation testifies
This life within me cries
I know my Redeemer lives

Ye-e-eah
The very same God
That spins things in orbit
Runs to the weary, the worn and the weak
And the same gentle hands that hold me when I'm broken
They conquered death to bring me victory

Now I know, my Redeemer lives
I know my Redeemer lives
Let all creation testify
Let this life within me cry
I-I-I know
My Redeemer

He lives
To take away my shame
And He lives
Forever I'll proclaim
That the payment for my sins
Was the precious life He gave
And now He's alive and
There's an empty
Grave! 

And I know
My Redeemer lives
He lives
I know
My Redeemer lives
Let all creation testify
Let this life within me cry
I-I-I know my Redeemer

I know
My Redeemer lives
*I know my Redeemer lives*

*I know, That I know, that I know, that I know, that I know
He lives
*my redeemer lives*
*Because He lives I can face tomorrow
He lives
*I know, I know*
He lives
*I spoke with Him this morning!*
He lives
*The tomb is empty*
He lives
*He Lives! I'm going to tell everybody!!*


I love this song! no matter what trials we face, we can have peace because we know our redeemer lives. Thank you Lord! :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

Trust in the LORD with all your heart,and lean not on your own understanding.Proverbs 3:5 

Trust. 

Do you trust God? Really trust Him? Do you believe that God is for (you)...? (Rom. 8:31) Im sure wed all say yes, but sometimes our actions dont demonstrate that trust we profess to have. 

What does trust mean to you? The dictionary defines trust as a firm belief in the reliability...ability, or strength of someone...or acceptance of a statement as true without evidence... Infertility will teach you how to trust. The bible says that God has good plans for me (Jer.29:11), and that all things work together for my good (Rom.8:28). How can infertility be good?! I dont know, but I trust in the Lord. When the crack addict is pregnant with her third child and Ive started my period again, I trust in the Lord. When you read in the news about the young mother who drowned her children and youve had another failed IUI, trust in the Lord. When infertility treatment has drained your bank account, trust in the Lord. 

God IS for us, God IS good, and God IS working in our lives, even when the outcome is not what we desire. Trust.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Trust in the LORD with all your heart,and lean not on your own understanding.Proverbs 3:5
> 
> Trust.
> 
> Do you trust God? Really trust Him? Do you believe that God is for (you)...? (Rom. 8:31) Im sure wed all say yes, but sometimes our actions dont demonstrate that trust we profess to have.
> 
> What does trust mean to you? The dictionary defines trust as a firm belief in the reliability...ability, or strength of someone...or acceptance of a statement as true without evidence... Infertility will teach you how to trust. The bible says that God has good plans for me (Jer.29:11), and that all things work together for my good (Rom.8:28). How can infertility be good?! I dont know, but I trust in the Lord. When the crack addict is pregnant with her third child and Ive started my period again, I trust in the Lord. When you read in the news about the young mother who drowned her children and youve had another failed IUI, trust in the Lord. When infertility treatment has drained your bank account, trust in the Lord.
> 
> God IS for us, God IS good, and God IS working in our lives, even when the outcome is not what we desire. Trust.

Thank you Sis! That's why I like that verse so much :) 

Like the Third Day song:

I Trust in Jesus, my great Deliverer
My strong Defender, the Son of God
I trust in Jesus, blessed Redeemer
My Lord forever, the Holy One, the Holy One

:happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

You have a right to believe God for anything He has promised in His Word. The Word says in Psalms 127:3, Lo, children are an heritage of the Lord and the fruit of the womb is his reward. Psalms 84:11 says, no good thing will he withhold from them that walk uprightly. Also, Psalms 113:9 says, He maketh the barren woman to keep house, and to be a joyful mother of children. Exodus 23:26 in The Amplified Bible states, None shall lose her young by miscarriage or be barren in your land.

Besides focusing on these scriptures, remember also that God is no respecter of persons (Acts 10:34). What He did for Hannah in I Samuel 1, Hell do for you. These are truths that John and Marty Copeland learned to apply when believing for the conception of their first child. Their daughter Courtney Mercer Copeland became the seventh grandchild of Kenneth and Gloria Copeland because of the walk of faith in her parents lives. They learned to sow seeds for the specific things they were believing for. Marty gave a baby shower to honor and bless a friend. She made the conscious decision to sow love into the lives of the children around her. Every time they prayed over their food, John would say aloud, Father, I thank You that Martys pregnant. We have a perfect child.

At a time when her faith was beginning to waver and she needed a breakthrough, God revealed to Marty that she wasnt missing it. Rather, she just needed to seek Him more by pressing in with her faith in every area possible. Search for additional scriptures and look for new areas to apply your faith. God will meet you where you are with the encouragement you need to receive your manifestation.

Children are the right of a marriage covenant with God (Deuteronomy 28:11). Based on the Word of God, we set ourselves in agreement with you that you have the desire of your heart, a child of your own. The Lord perfects that which concerns you (Psalms 138:8).

Gods Word is always His will. We have included a prayer and scriptures that we believe will minister to you as you stand on them. As you make these scriptures part of your prayer life, you may be sure that you are praying according to the will of God. And this is the confidence that we have in him, that, if we ask any thing according to his will, he heareth us: And if we know that he hear us, whatsoever we ask, we know that we have the petitions that we desired of him (I John 5:14-15).

We believe with you!

Father, as Your children, we come to You and remind You that we have been redeemed from the curse of the law and You have promised us all the blessings of Abraham. We are in a covenant with You and we expect You to fulfill the conditions of that covenant.

Father, we desire to have a baby, and since Your Word says that children are a gift from You, we expect to have a normal, healthy baby. Since I have been redeemed from the curse, we expect to carry that child full term. Your Word says You will bless the fruit of my womb, and Your Word says I will lose none of my young by miscarriage or be barren and that You will keep me safe through childbearing. Since Im no longer under the curse, I will be able to have this child the way You originally planned for Eve to have childrenfree from pain and suffering and pangs and spasms of distress. So we expect this child to be brought into the world quickly and with no pain. We believe I will feel the contractions but will feel no pain. We believe, according to Your Word, that I will have a beautiful pregnancy with no suffering during it.

Thank You, Father, for hearing and answering our prayers and for faithfully watching over Your Word to perform it. We know You have given Your angels charge over us to accompany and defend and preserve us in all our ways.

Now, Satan, you hear the Word of God. We speak it to you and command you to take your hands off us, Gods children, in the Name of Jesus. We break all assignments you have put up against us and forbid you to hinder this pregnancy or childbirth in any way. We bind you, and the Word of God declares that whatever we bind on this earth is bound in heaven, and whatever we loose is loosed in heaven. And we loose the peace of God to flood our hearts right now, in Jesus Name.

Thank You, Lord, for hearing and answering our prayers. We love You and we appreciate You and look forward to seeing this precious little love that You have especially picked out for us.


----------



## HisGrace

Yukki2011 said:


> UPDATE:Just took Clear blue digital BFP,top care BFP.so all 3 BFP going to schedule doc appt. And wait form there.

Yay!!! Congratulations! :dance: I pray you have a happy, healthy, and blessed 9 months. So exciting!


----------



## HisGrace

:hugs: 2inlovr04


----------



## 2inlove04

Thank you Hisgrace... I'm hoping we get a BFP soon.. In God's planned time I'm a firm believer, God has a plan, he is using me as a living walking testament of his divine passion and love ...


----------



## 2inlove04

I humbly come here today almost in disbelief of the amount of support and prayer from you ladies here.. I feel a little empty inside just knowing that even though it was early I was still pregnant.. I do have a strong but growing faith and I'm leaning on God's word that he will not foresake me... I love the Psalm scriptures and this is one of my favorites.. I want to thank you all again from the bottom of my heart for the undying support and prayer.. I have come to learn that Prayer does change things.. God has a plan and I'm learning more every day not to question his work everything happens for a reason he had my life and trials/tribulations planned at creation... I'm just believing in his plan and praying as much as I can sometimes in the shower, in traffic and I have a really supportive network praying for us as well... So here it is and again THANK YOU! 

Psalm 33:4-6
For the word of the LORD is right and true; he is faithful in all he does. The LORD loves righteousness and justice; the earth is full of his unfailing love. By the word of the LORD were the heavens made, their starry host by the breath of his mouth.


----------



## Godsjewel

2inlove04 said:


> I humbly come here today almost in disbelief of the amount of support and prayer from you ladies here.. I feel a little empty inside just knowing that even though it was early I was still pregnant.. I do have a strong but growing faith and I'm leaning on God's word that he will not foresake me... I love the Psalm scriptures and this is one of my favorites.. I want to thank you all again from the bottom of my heart for the undying support and prayer.. I have come to learn that Prayer does change things.. God has a plan and I'm learning more every day not to question his work everything happens for a reason he had my life and trials/tribulations planned at creation... I'm just believing in his plan and praying as much as I can sometimes in the shower, in traffic and I have a really supportive network praying for us as well... So here it is and again THANK YOU!
> 
> Psalm 33:4-6
> For the word of the LORD is right and true; he is faithful in all he does. The LORD loves righteousness and justice; the earth is full of his unfailing love. By the word of the LORD were the heavens made, their starry host by the breath of his mouth.

Amen!!! :hugs:


----------



## Vrothenbuhler

Hello Ladies! I am been absent for a long time and feel like I probably missed out on a lot of updates. I was visited by AF again, so no baby for me yet. How about the rest of you? I haven't been on since my trip on January 25th!


----------



## BRK06

2inlove04 said:


> I humbly come here today almost in disbelief of the amount of support and prayer from you ladies here.. I feel a little empty inside just knowing that even though it was early I was still pregnant.. I do have a strong but growing faith and I'm leaning on God's word that he will not foresake me... I love the Psalm scriptures and this is one of my favorites.. I want to thank you all again from the bottom of my heart for the undying support and prayer.. I have come to learn that Prayer does change things.. God has a plan and I'm learning more every day not to question his work everything happens for a reason he had my life and trials/tribulations planned at creation... I'm just believing in his plan and praying as much as I can sometimes in the shower, in traffic and I have a really supportive network praying for us as well... So here it is and again THANK YOU!
> 
> Psalm 33:4-6
> For the word of the LORD is right and true; he is faithful in all he does. The LORD loves righteousness and justice; the earth is full of his unfailing love. By the word of the LORD were the heavens made, their starry host by the breath of his mouth.

Glad to see you're staying strong Hon! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Vrothenbuhler said:


> Hello Ladies! I am been absent for a long time and feel like I probably missed out on a lot of updates. I was visited by AF again, so no baby for me yet. How about the rest of you? I haven't been on since my trip on January 25th!

Welcome back!! How was your trip??


----------



## BRK06

Thank You- The Katinas


Just a little while longer I wanna pray
Can't get You off my mind so I came to say
Thank You Lord, just for loving me, alright
Many times I do forget
Every need that You have met
Oh thank You Lord, I know You're showing me

You are there when I am down and out, You're holding me
Your love is so amazing, oh it changed me

Here I am with all I have
Raise my hands to worship You
I wanna say thank You, oh thank You
For everything, for who You are
You cover me and touch my heart
I wanna say thank You

I could have died in my sin but You saved me
Didn't have any hope at all
You gave me peace divine, strength to carry on, alright
I should have been the one to pay
But instead You took my place
Amazing grace, it's more than just a song

Even though I don't deserve Your love for me
You look beyond my fault and You showed me mercy

Here I am with all I have
Raise my hands to worship You
I wanna say thank You, oh thank You
For everything, for who You are
You cover me and touch my heart
I wanna say thank You

I wanna say thank You for the sun
Lord we thank You for the rain

Oh Lord I love You
Thank You, that's all that I can say
Thank You for the love You gave

Here I am with all I have
Raise my hands to worship You
I wanna say thank You, oh thank You
For everything, for who You are
You cover me and touch my heart
I wanna say thank You, thank You
I wanna say thank You, thank You
I wanna say thank You


----------



## me222

2inlove04, praying for comfort for you. May God be your peace during this difficult time. Hugs.


----------



## 2inlove04

Genesis 21:1-2 NLT

The LORD kept his word and did for Sarah exactly what he had promised. She became pregnant, and she gave birth to a son for Abraham in his old age. This happened at just the time God had said it would.

I read a daily bible on my phone to try to stay grounded and remain under his desires and this was a scripture from a past reading.. I love this :) Stay Blessed all :)


----------



## Godsjewel

2inlove04 said:


> Genesis 21:1-2 NLT
> 
> The LORD kept his word and did for Sarah exactly what he had promised. She became pregnant, and she gave birth to a son for Abraham in his old age. This happened at just the time God had said it would.
> 
> I read a daily bible on my phone to try to stay grounded and remain under his desires and this was a scripture from a past reading.. I love this :) Stay Blessed all :)

I love seeing my name in that scripture :thumbup: plus my husband does want a son, so that would be pretty awesome.


----------



## 2inlove04

Yes we would like a son also but first and foremost a healthy baby!


----------



## Godsjewel

James 5:8 Be ye also patient; stablish your hearts: for the coming of the Lord draweth nigh.

A friend sent us this short story and we couldn't help but use it for today's devotion.

A mother was preparing pancakes for her sons, Kevin, age five and Ryan, three. The boys began to argue over who would get the first pancake. Their mother saw the opportunity for a moral lesson so she said; "Now boys, if Jesus were sitting here, He would say, 'Let my brother have the first pancake. I can wait.'" Kevin turned to his younger brother and said, "Ryan, you be Jesus.":haha:

This story cracked me up, but how true is it of our lives? We want what we want and we want it now!

M.H. Lount taught that "God's best gifts come slowly. We could not use them if they did not. Many a man, called of God to a work in which he is pouring out his life, is convinced that the Lord means to bring his efforts to a successful conclusion. Nevertheless, even such a confident worker grows discouraged at times and worries because results do not come as rapidly as he would desire. But growth and strength in waiting are results often greater than the end so impatiently longed for. Paul had time to realize this as he lay in prison. Moses must have asked, 'Why?' many times during the delays in Midian and in the wilderness. Jesus Himself experienced the discipline of delay in His silent years before His great public ministry began."

Perhaps you've been waiting on something for a long time and you're weary. You're not alone! Let's ask the Lord to renew our hearts and desires today, and give us a fresh infilling of strength to wait on His perfect timing. Good things come to those who WAIT!


----------



## Godsjewel

2inlove04 said:


> Yes we would like a son also but first and foremost a healthy baby!

It truly doesn't matter to me, I to want a healthy baby. I just know that whatever God blesses our family with, it will be a little miracle.


----------



## Jumik

2inlove04 said:


> Genesis 21:1-2 NLT
> 
> The LORD kept his word and did for Sarah exactly what he had promised. She became pregnant, and she gave birth to a son for Abraham in his old age. This happened at just the time God had said it would.
> 
> I read a daily bible on my phone to try to stay grounded and remain under his desires and this was a scripture from a past reading.. I love this :) Stay Blessed all :)

I feel encouraged just to see you uplifted and doing your best to hold on to God's word!

Be Blessed!


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/kvEzL.jpg

Hope this made you smile:flower:

This is my nephew Isaiah when he turned one. He got a little bear cake and devoured it.


----------



## 2inlove04

Thanks Jumik and Sarah :)


----------



## Jumik

Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/kvEzL.jpg
> 
> Hope this made you smile:flower:
> 
> This is my nephew Isaiah when he turned one. He got a little bear cake and devoured it.

:haha: Too cute! :rofl:


----------



## 2inlove04

Lord, help me to do what I can and please show me the way but also help me to hand my worries back to you... I feel comfort knowing you are there to wrap your love around me and to protect me from anxiety ~ Please watch over and protect my friends and loved ones ~ Thank you God, in Your name, Amen


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/kvEzL.jpg
> 
> Hope this made you smile:flower:
> 
> This is my nephew Isaiah when he turned one. He got a little bear cake and devoured it.

Too cute!!! :laugh2: How could you not smile with that face?


----------



## BRK06

Ok since my Valentine's Day pic didn't show up, here it is again! This was in Venice during Carnevale, which is kinda like Mardi Gras in Feb every year.

https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/28bc967d.jpg


----------



## BRK06

Now to Him who is able to do immeasurably more than all we ask or imagine, according to His power that is at work within us, Ephesians 3:20

Did you catch that?

Gods power is at work within us.

The power that created the universe, the power that calms the sea, the power that raises the dead that power is working within us!

Through this power of His at work in us, God can do immeasurably more that what we ask for and even imagine.

I like to think I have a pretty good imagination, but God tells us His power isnt limited by what we can imagine. In fact His power is immeasurably stronger, more able than all I can imagine.

And that power is at work within us!

So when you think you are ready to throw in the towel or that you cannot take one more step, remember the God who is ABLE is working in YOU. No you may not be able, but God isGive Him the reigns, step out in the faith He is working out inside you and go for it!

You can because He is able!




Father God, help us as we ask You why. As we long for a child, help us to experience your love. Remind us in tangible ways that we are NOT alone, and that we are NOT defective. Father help our unbelief as we are longing for children that You have yet to bless us with. Oh Lord, let us find strength in the shadow of Your wings for our current journey. Let us cling to You, the Lover of our souls. Let us fix our eyes on Jesus, that we may honor You through the pain. We pray for miracles for each woman reading this prayer. Lord that Your hand will be on their bodies, hearts, and minds. In Your Sons powerful name we pray, the name of Jesus. Amen


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Ok since my Valentine's Day pic didn't show up, here it is again! This was in Venice during Carnevale, which is kinda like Mardi Gras in Feb every year.
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/28bc967d.jpg

So cute!


----------



## Godsjewel

I'm heading to the doctors today to check for polyps, please pray that they don't find anything that would prevent a pregnancy.

Thank you!


----------



## Jumik

Romans 8:35,37 NLT
"Can anything ever separate us from Christ&#8217;s love? Does it mean he no longer loves us if we have trouble or calamity, or are persecuted, or hungry, or destitute, or in danger, or threatened with death? No, despite all these things, overwhelming victory is ours through Christ, who loved us."


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> I'm heading to the doctors today to check for polyps, please pray that they don't find anything that would prevent a pregnancy.
> 
> Thank you!

How did everything go??


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I'm heading to the doctors today to check for polyps, please pray that they don't find anything that would prevent a pregnancy.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> How did everything go??Click to expand...

Such a busy day, just got home.

So....I have no polyps :wohoo:

The doc said the lining of my uterus is nice and thick and my ovaries look good. He saw 3 follicles on my right side and said for it being cycle day 10, everything looks great. I should be ovulating in a couple of days, praying that those follicles are developing beautiful, big eggs :thumbup:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I'm heading to the doctors today to check for polyps, please pray that they don't find anything that would prevent a pregnancy.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> How did everything go??Click to expand...
> 
> Such a busy day, just got home.
> 
> So....I have no polyps :wohoo:
> 
> The doc said the lining of my uterus is nice and thick and my ovaries look good. He saw 3 follicles on my right side and said for it being cycle day 10, everything looks great. I should be ovulating in a couple of days, praying that those follicles are developing beautiful, big eggs :thumbup:Click to expand...

Praise God!! :happydance: That is great news!!! 

C'mon sticky bean!! :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I'm heading to the doctors today to check for polyps, please pray that they don't find anything that would prevent a pregnancy.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> How did everything go??Click to expand...
> 
> Such a busy day, just got home.
> 
> So....I have no polyps :wohoo:
> 
> The doc said the lining of my uterus is nice and thick and my ovaries look good. He saw 3 follicles on my right side and said for it being cycle day 10, everything looks great. I should be ovulating in a couple of days, praying that those follicles are developing beautiful, big eggs :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Praise God!! :happydance: That is great news!!!
> 
> C'mon sticky bean!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes, great news...thank you Jesus!

The doctor said he was hoping I would be prego by now since its now been 4 months since my surgery and already have had 3 IUI's. He wants Lawrence and I to consider taking menopur, which is a injectable drug that will give the egg a boost, kind of like steroids :haha: I hear it can be pretty pricey, but he believes doing this will greatly increase the chances of conceiving. Lawrence and I haven't really talked in depth about it, but I'm thinking it's out of the question. Praying this iui will be the one to give me a :baby:


----------



## steelergirl55

Hi all! I am so thrilled to have found this thread! Isn't it amazing how God's love can sneak up on you sometimes?!?! I have been reading posts from new to old and smiling through my tears as I read all of your beautiful messages and scriptures. I feel so blessed right now to have been reminded that I am not alone. Thank you all!


----------



## Godsjewel

steelergirl55 said:


> Hi all! I am so thrilled to have found this thread! Isn't it amazing how God's love can sneak up on you sometimes?!?! I have been reading posts from new to old and smiling through my tears as I read all of your beautiful messages and scriptures. I feel so blessed right now to have been reminded that I am not alone. Thank you all!

:hugs: Welcome Hun!

We are here for you and so glad you were lead to join us.


----------



## steelergirl55

Godsjewel said:


> steelergirl55 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! I am so thrilled to have found this thread! Isn't it amazing how God's love can sneak up on you sometimes?!?! I have been reading posts from new to old and smiling through my tears as I read all of your beautiful messages and scriptures. I feel so blessed right now to have been reminded that I am not alone. Thank you all!
> 
> :hugs: Welcome Hun!
> 
> We are here for you and so glad you were lead to join us.Click to expand...

Thanks Sarah! And thanks for the little nudge :thumbup: I needed it!


----------



## Lucy529

sarah yay !!! hope that all works out for you and that you get a bfp soon and a very sticky bean as well


hi to all the other ladies hope that you are all well


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Yes, great news...thank you Jesus!
> 
> The doctor said he was hoping I would be prego by now since its now been 4 months since my surgery and already have had 3 IUI's. He wants Lawrence and I to consider taking menopur, which is a injectable drug that will give the egg a boost, kind of like steroids :haha: I hear it can be pretty pricey, but he believes doing this will greatly increase the chances of conceiving. Lawrence and I haven't really talked in depth about it, but I'm thinking it's out of the question. Praying this iui will be the one to give me a :baby:

Is that something you'd try now before ovulating? I've never heard of it... Time to hit up Google! :haha:


----------



## BRK06

steelergirl55 said:


> Hi all! I am so thrilled to have found this thread! Isn't it amazing how God's love can sneak up on you sometimes?!?! I have been reading posts from new to old and smiling through my tears as I read all of your beautiful messages and scriptures. I feel so blessed right now to have been reminded that I am not alone. Thank you all!

Welcome!! I'm so glad you've joined us! I'm Kim :wave:


----------



## BRK06

Lucy529 said:


> sarah yay !!! hope that all works out for you and that you get a bfp soon and a very sticky bean as well
> 
> 
> hi to all the other ladies hope that you are all well

Hi Lucy!! :wave: Hope you're well also!


----------



## Lucy529

BRK06 said:


> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> sarah yay !!! hope that all works out for you and that you get a bfp soon and a very sticky bean as well
> 
> 
> hi to all the other ladies hope that you are all well
> 
> Hi Lucy!! :wave: Hope you're well also!Click to expand...

:hi: kim am doing good i guess i have decided to allow God take the wheel on my journey and for me to accept whatever decision he makes for me, the more i stressed about poas and temp the more obsessed i was becoming(i still temp amd poas and chart but now not as bad as before) i feel much more relaxed and that is because i know that he is in charge and will give me my baby when time is right i hope that my family that are now on his side are helping me by remindind him not to forget about me lol at least that is how i see it we are all a team cheering each other on:happydance:

that is one of the things that i love about comming on here when i want to feel connected to my mom i look in this thread and i feel that through reading your stories it makes me think, would my mom want me to do this or that, it's a little complicated so we will talk about it some other time hugs all around 

sorry it took so long got carried away but am good tell me how you are doing ? hi everyone else :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## journeyoftwo

Hi. Thank you for invitation. Im soo happy I can share and be uplifted!
Im thank God that I stumbled on this site.
thank you
God bless.


----------



## HisGrace

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I'm heading to the doctors today to check for polyps, please pray that they don't find anything that would prevent a pregnancy.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> How did everything go??Click to expand...
> 
> Such a busy day, just got home.
> 
> So....I have no polyps :wohoo:
> 
> The doc said the lining of my uterus is nice and thick and my ovaries look good. He saw 3 follicles on my right side and said for it being cycle day 10, everything looks great. I should be ovulating in a couple of days, praying that those follicles are developing beautiful, big eggs :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yay! I pray this is the cycle you get pregnant and that you have a perfect healthy baby.


----------



## HisGrace

steelergirl55 said:


> Hi all! I am so thrilled to have found this thread! Isn't it amazing how God's love can sneak up on you sometimes?!?! I have been reading posts from new to old and smiling through my tears as I read all of your beautiful messages and scriptures. I feel so blessed right now to have been reminded that I am not alone. Thank you all!

Welcome! :wave: This thread has definitely help encourage me. I have had a few temper tantrums through this journey, but seeing the faith and positive spirits of the women in this thread has really been an inspiration to me. I hope this thread continues to help you.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Philippians 1:2-6 The Message translation

"Every time you cross my mind, I break out in exclamations of thanks to God. Each exclamation is a trigger to prayer. I find myself praying for you with a glad heart. I am so pleased that you have continued on in this with us, believing and proclaiming God's Message, from the day you heard it right up to the present. There has never been the slightest doubt in my mind that the God who started this great work in you would keep at it and bring it to a flourishing finish on the very day Christ Jesus appears."

I thank God for each and everyone one of you :hugs: My husband and I are leaving for a 5 day cruise to Cozumel and Belize this afternoon. By the time we get back I should be starting the tww! I will be praying for you all and I am looking forward to reading some praise reports when I am able to get online :happydance:


----------



## journeyoftwo

Morning.
Just wanted to say God is sooo faithful! Im praying for a child and 
I ask that you stand in agreement with my husband I that we have a healthy child.
Thank you for your prayers


----------



## Yukki2011

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I'm heading to the doctors today to check for polyps, please pray that they don't find anything that would prevent a pregnancy.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> How did everything go??Click to expand...
> 
> Such a busy day, just got home.
> 
> So....I have no polyps :wohoo:
> 
> The doc said the lining of my uterus is nice and thick and my ovaries look good. He saw 3 follicles on my right side and said for it being cycle day 10, everything looks great. I should be ovulating in a couple of days, praying that those follicles are developing beautiful, big eggs :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thats great !


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> I'm heading to the doctors today to check for polyps, please pray that they don't find anything that would prevent a pregnancy.
> 
> Thank you!

Praying for you!!!! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

I hope everybody is having a wonderful day!!!


----------



## BRK06

Lucy529 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> sarah yay !!! hope that all works out for you and that you get a bfp soon and a very sticky bean as well
> 
> 
> hi to all the other ladies hope that you are all well
> 
> Hi Lucy!! :wave: Hope you're well also!Click to expand...
> 
> :hi: kim am doing good i guess i have decided to allow God take the wheel on my journey and for me to accept whatever decision he makes for me, the more i stressed about poas and temp the more obsessed i was becoming(i still temp amd poas and chart but now not as bad as before) i feel much more relaxed and that is because i know that he is in charge and will give me my baby when time is right i hope that my family that are now on his side are helping me by remindind him not to forget about me lol at least that is how i see it we are all a team cheering each other on:happydance:
> 
> that is one of the things that i love about comming on here when i want to feel connected to my mom i look in this thread and i feel that through reading your stories it makes me think, would my mom want me to do this or that, it's a little complicated so we will talk about it some other time hugs all around
> 
> sorry it took so long got carried away but am good tell me how you are doing ? hi everyone else :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm glad to hear you find inspiration and peace here as well :hugs: God is always with us, and I'd like to believe that those that have gone Home before us are watching over us like angels too! 
Whenever you feel up to sharing your stories, I'd love to hear them!

Things are looking up for me, thanks for asking! :) we're watching our niece and nephew (ages 4 and 20 months) tonight while their mom and dad have some "married folk" time :haha: 
Pray for us!!!


----------



## BRK06

Footprints

One night I had a dream--
I dreamed I was walking along the beach with the Lord 
and across the sky flashed scenes from my life. 
For each scene I noticed two sets of footprints, 
one belonged to me and the other to the Lord. 
When the last scene of my life flashed before me,
I looked back at the footprints in the sand.
I noticed that many times along the path of my life,
there was only one set of footprints.
I also noticed that it happened at the very lowest
and saddest times in my life. 
This really bothered me and I questioned the Lord about it. 
"Lord, you said that once I decided to follow you,
you would walk with me all the way,
but I have noticed that during the most troublesome times in my life
there is only one set of footprints. 
"I don't understand why in times when I needed you most,
you should leave me." 
The Lord replied, "My precious, precious child,
I love you and I would never, never leave you
during your times of trial and suffering. 
"When you saw only one set of footprints,
it was then that I carried you."

...Mary Stevenson


----------



## BRK06

journeyoftwo said:


> Hi. Thank you for invitation. Im soo happy I can share and be uplifted!
> Im thank God that I stumbled on this site.
> thank you
> God bless.

Welcome! We're glad you've joined us!! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> I hope everybody is having a wonderful day!!!

Hey Sis! :hi: It's good to see you!
Things are good here, how about you??


----------



## BRK06

:happydance: Praise Report!!

Thank you Lord! We've found out that DH doesn't have to deploy right now! He may still be deployed, but not until next year! Also, we think they may be considering him for a position with a little more responsibility, but better hours :) Please say a prayer for us!!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> :happydance: Praise Report!!
> 
> Thank you Lord! We've found out that DH doesn't have to deploy right now! He may still be deployed, but not until next year! Also, we think they may be considering him for a position with a little more responsibility, but better hours :) Please say a prayer for us!!

Woohoo!!! that is GREAT news! Thank you Jesus! 
Will definitely be keeping you both in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## markswife10

Hi everyone! Can I join this TTC group? I am a Christian girl and we are TTC baby number one, we are currently on cycle number 9 since we began officially TTC. We have been praying that God will bless us with our little one soon, and I know He will in the perfect timing! It's just hard to wait and gets old month after month of not being successful.


----------



## Jumik

markswife10 said:


> Hi everyone! Can I join this TTC group? I am a Christian girl and we are TTC baby number one, we are currently on cycle number 9 since we began officially TTC. We have been praying that God will bless us with our little one soon, and I know He will in the perfect timing! It's just hard to wait and gets old month after month of not being successful.

:hi: and welcome. My name is Kimberly. Being on this forum has helped me find peace and acceptance in knowing that God has a greater plan for me than I have for myself. I know that you would find strength on this forum as you get to know and learn from the wonderful ladies on here. I pray that you don't have to wait much longer for your #1, but if you do, just know that God would not give you much more than you could bare and hold fast to Him and His word. Never let go and Trust Him.

Be blessed!


----------



## markswife10

Jumik said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Can I join this TTC group? I am a Christian girl and we are TTC baby number one, we are currently on cycle number 9 since we began officially TTC. We have been praying that God will bless us with our little one soon, and I know He will in the perfect timing! It's just hard to wait and gets old month after month of not being successful.
> 
> :hi: and welcome. My name is Kimberly. Being on this forum has helped me find peace and acceptance in knowing that God has a greater plan for me than I have for myself. I know that you would find strength on this forum as you get to know and learn from the wonderful ladies on here. I pray that you don't have to wait much longer for your #1, but if you do, just know that God would not give you much more than you could bare and hold fast to Him and His word. Never let go and Trust Him.
> Be blessed!Click to expand...

:hi:Kimberly! My name is Heidi. Thanks for the warm welcome and the wonderful advice :) I know God has plans for our baby number 1, and I know He will bless us. I just hope it will be soon!


----------



## Godsjewel

markswife10 said:


> Hi everyone! Can I join this TTC group? I am a Christian girl and we are TTC baby number one, we are currently on cycle number 9 since we began officially TTC. We have been praying that God will bless us with our little one soon, and I know He will in the perfect timing! It's just hard to wait and gets old month after month of not being successful.

Welcome Heidi, my name is Sarah and I'm so glad you decided to join us :hugs:

God has good things in store for us and as we wait, we are here to help encourage and support you through this time.

Looking forward to getting to know you better.


----------



## Lucy529

BRK06 said:


> Footprints
> 
> One night I had a dream--
> I dreamed I was walking along the beach with the Lord
> and across the sky flashed scenes from my life.
> For each scene I noticed two sets of footprints,
> one belonged to me and the other to the Lord.
> When the last scene of my life flashed before me,
> I looked back at the footprints in the sand.
> I noticed that many times along the path of my life,
> there was only one set of footprints.
> I also noticed that it happened at the very lowest
> and saddest times in my life.
> This really bothered me and I questioned the Lord about it.
> "Lord, you said that once I decided to follow you,
> you would walk with me all the way,
> but I have noticed that during the most troublesome times in my life
> there is only one set of footprints.
> "I don't understand why in times when I needed you most,
> you should leave me."
> The Lord replied, "My precious, precious child,
> I love you and I would never, never leave you
> during your times of trial and suffering.
> "When you saw only one set of footprints,
> it was then that I carried you."
> 
> ...Mary Stevenson

i love this prayer


----------



## markswife10

Godsjewel said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Can I join this TTC group? I am a Christian girl and we are TTC baby number one, we are currently on cycle number 9 since we began officially TTC. We have been praying that God will bless us with our little one soon, and I know He will in the perfect timing! It's just hard to wait and gets old month after month of not being successful.
> 
> Welcome Heidi, my name is Sarah and I'm so glad you decided to join us :hugs:
> 
> God has good things in store for us and as we wait, we are here to help encourage and support you through this time.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you better.Click to expand...

:hi: Sarah! Nice to meet you! I am looking forward to sharing my journey with you lovely ladies! And, hopefully, share pregnancy and having babies as well ;)


----------



## BRK06

Welcome Heidi :hi: I'm Kim! I'm glad you've joined us!


----------



## markswife10

BRK06 said:


> Welcome Heidi :hi: I'm Kim! I'm glad you've joined us!

:hi: Thanks :)


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I hope everybody is having a wonderful day!!!
> 
> Hey Sis! :hi: It's good to see you!
> Things are good here, how about you??Click to expand...


Good! I have been busy with work and school. Waiting to hear about my promotion!!! Got another BFN this month! Boo.....onto March!!! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

Welcome Heidi!! This is a great group of girls!


----------



## markswife10

Heather11 said:


> Welcome Heidi!! This is a great group of girls!

:hi: Heather! I'm glad to be a part of this group :) 

Sorry about the :bfn: :( Booo!


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I hope everybody is having a wonderful day!!!
> 
> Hey Sis! :hi: It's good to see you!
> Things are good here, how about you??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good! I have been busy with work and school. Waiting to hear about my promotion!!! Got another BFN this month! Boo.....onto March!!! :flower:Click to expand...

I'm sorry hun, you know we are all here for you and praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Yes, great news...thank you Jesus!
> 
> The doctor said he was hoping I would be prego by now since its now been 4 months since my surgery and already have had 3 IUI's. He wants Lawrence and I to consider taking menopur, which is a injectable drug that will give the egg a boost, kind of like steroids :haha: I hear it can be pretty pricey, but he believes doing this will greatly increase the chances of conceiving. Lawrence and I haven't really talked in depth about it, but I'm thinking it's out of the question. Praying this iui will be the one to give me a :baby:
> 
> Is that something you'd try now before ovulating? I've never heard of it... Time to hit up Google! :haha:Click to expand...

No, not this time around. It would be for the next cycle, we would do 5 days of femara and the day after start the menopur, I believe until I ovulate. Again, I think this is the last go around with the meds and iui. I guess Lawrence and I will need to sit and have a chat if I don't get a BFP this month.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Yes, great news...thank you Jesus!
> 
> The doctor said he was hoping I would be prego by now since its now been 4 months since my surgery and already have had 3 IUI's. He wants Lawrence and I to consider taking menopur, which is a injectable drug that will give the egg a boost, kind of like steroids :haha: I hear it can be pretty pricey, but he believes doing this will greatly increase the chances of conceiving. Lawrence and I haven't really talked in depth about it, but I'm thinking it's out of the question. Praying this iui will be the one to give me a :baby:
> 
> Is that something you'd try now before ovulating? I've never heard of it... Time to hit up Google! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> No, not this time around. It would be for the next cycle, we would do 5 days of femara and the day after start the menopur, I believe until I ovulate. Again, I think this is the last go around with the meds and iui. I guess Lawrence and I will need to sit and have a chat if I don't get a BFP this month.Click to expand...

Praying this is your month, Sis! :hugs: I really, really hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I hope everybody is having a wonderful day!!!
> 
> Hey Sis! :hi: It's good to see you!
> Things are good here, how about you??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good! I have been busy with work and school. Waiting to hear about my promotion!!! Got another BFN this month! Boo.....onto March!!! :flower:Click to expand...

Boo! I'm sorry about your BFN :hugs: I hope you hear something about your promotion soon!!


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Yes, great news...thank you Jesus!
> 
> The doctor said he was hoping I would be prego by now since its now been 4 months since my surgery and already have had 3 IUI's. He wants Lawrence and I to consider taking menopur, which is a injectable drug that will give the egg a boost, kind of like steroids :haha: I hear it can be pretty pricey, but he believes doing this will greatly increase the chances of conceiving. Lawrence and I haven't really talked in depth about it, but I'm thinking it's out of the question. Praying this iui will be the one to give me a :baby:
> 
> Is that something you'd try now before ovulating? I've never heard of it... Time to hit up Google! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> No, not this time around. It would be for the next cycle, we would do 5 days of femara and the day after start the menopur, I believe until I ovulate. Again, I think this is the last go around with the meds and iui. I guess Lawrence and I will need to sit and have a chat if I don't get a BFP this month.Click to expand...



A friend of mine utilized the monpur and had great success with it!!! Best of luck to you! Fingers crossed for the :bfp::dust:


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I hope everybody is having a wonderful day!!!
> 
> Hey Sis! :hi: It's good to see you!
> Things are good here, how about you??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good! I have been busy with work and school. Waiting to hear about my promotion!!! Got another BFN this month! Boo.....onto March!!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Boo! I'm sorry about your BFN :hugs: I hope you hear something about your promotion soon!!Click to expand...

Me too!! The waiting is terrible! How are things going for you!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Can you please say a prayer for Tay, she has a fever that got up to 103. It's very hard seeing her like this. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Yukki2011

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Yes, great news...thank you Jesus!
> 
> The doctor said he was hoping I would be prego by now since its now been 4 months since my surgery and already have had 3 IUI's. He wants Lawrence and I to consider taking menopur, which is a injectable drug that will give the egg a boost, kind of like steroids :haha: I hear it can be pretty pricey, but he believes doing this will greatly increase the chances of conceiving. Lawrence and I haven't really talked in depth about it, but I'm thinking it's out of the question. Praying this iui will be the one to give me a :baby:
> 
> Is that something you'd try now before ovulating? I've never heard of it... Time to hit up Google! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> No, not this time around. It would be for the next cycle, we would do 5 days of femara and the day after start the menopur, I believe until I ovulate. Again, I think this is the last go around with the meds and iui. I guess Lawrence and I will need to sit and have a chat if I don't get a BFP this month.Click to expand...

I'll be praying this is your month as well! Hope you get your BFP soon! :)


----------



## eissac2012

Sorry I've been MIA for a bit.... I have tried to continue to follow the thread along, but just haven't been posting much...

AF was expected on the 17th, but never showed..which is good, minus the fact that i got 2 BFN's over the weekend... with AF still never showing. I have tried hard this 2ww to not obsess and to focus on God's plan for our family... which makes this "unknown" all the crazier to me... I'm sure we've all been there, where we'd rather AF just show, than to not know.. but i continue to remember that everything is in God's timing, not mine.


----------



## Jumik

Godsjewel said:


> Can you please say a prayer for Tay, she has a fever that got up to 103. It's very hard seeing her like this. Thank you :hugs:

Dear heavenly Father, You said in Your word that by Your stripes we are healed. You also said that healing is the children's bread. Your word also said that if two or more shall agree on touching anything it shall be done of You. Father God I stand on your promises today in agreement with Sarah for Tay's health. I ask that as the greatest physician of all, You heal her and make her whole and healthy for this is Your promise in Jesus' name I pray.

Amen!


----------



## Yukki2011

Update: I got blood work done last Thursday. Talked to doctors nurse today she said everything looked normal. But they want more blood work tomorrow. They said my HCG was low so they doctor wants to watch it. To see if it will go up before I can get an appointment... She said it looks like I am two weeks along. I am a little worried now...


----------



## Heather11

Yukki2011 said:


> Update: I got blood work done last Thursday. Talked to doctors nurse today she said everything looked normal. But they want more blood work tomorrow. They said my HCG was low so they doctor wants to watch it. To see if it will go up before I can get an appointment... She said it looks like I am two weeks along. I am a little worried now...

Fingers crossed for you!!!! :flower:


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I hope everybody is having a wonderful day!!!
> 
> Hey Sis! :hi: It's good to see you!
> Things are good here, how about you??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good! I have been busy with work and school. Waiting to hear about my promotion!!! Got another BFN this month! Boo.....onto March!!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Boo! I'm sorry about your BFN :hugs: I hope you hear something about your promotion soon!!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!! The waiting is terrible! How are things going for you!!!Click to expand...

I bet it is! Hang in there! Hopefully you hear something this week?
Things are going pretty good here! We had my niece and nephew overnight Saturday, which was fun and enlightening at the same time :haha: We went "camping." (read: we pulled our dining room table into the living room and covered it with blankets! :laugh2: )


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Can you please say a prayer for Tay, she has a fever that got up to 103. It's very hard seeing her like this. Thank you :hugs:

Praying for her :hugs: How is she feeling?? 

Get better soon Sweetie!


----------



## BRK06

eissac2012 said:


> Sorry I've been MIA for a bit.... I have tried to continue to follow the thread along, but just haven't been posting much...
> 
> AF was expected on the 17th, but never showed..which is good, minus the fact that i got 2 BFN's over the weekend... with AF still never showing. I have tried hard this 2ww to not obsess and to focus on God's plan for our family... which makes this "unknown" all the crazier to me... I'm sure we've all been there, where we'd rather AF just show, than to not know.. but i continue to remember that everything is in God's timing, not mine.

It's good to see you!! I'm praying for you! I hope this means you will be getting good news soon. Are you going to try a blood test if AF doesn't show in the next day or so?


----------



## Godsjewel

eissac2012 said:


> Sorry I've been MIA for a bit.... I have tried to continue to follow the thread along, but just haven't been posting much...
> 
> AF was expected on the 17th, but never showed..which is good, minus the fact that i got 2 BFN's over the weekend... with AF still never showing. I have tried hard this 2ww to not obsess and to focus on God's plan for our family... which makes this "unknown" all the crazier to me... I'm sure we've all been there, where we'd rather AF just show, than to not know.. but i continue to remember that everything is in God's timing, not mine.

:hugs:Glad your back.

Yes, Everything in His timing. Praying that you will feel peace during this wait.


----------



## Godsjewel

Yukki2011 said:


> Update: I got blood work done last Thursday. Talked to doctors nurse today she said everything looked normal. But they want more blood work tomorrow. They said my HCG was low so they doctor wants to watch it. To see if it will go up before I can get an appointment... She said it looks like I am two weeks along. I am a little worried now...

I'm sorry, I know this must be difficult not knowing how it's going to turn out, but I do know we serve a mighty God and I pray that everything turns out for the good. :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Yukki2011 said:


> Update: I got blood work done last Thursday. Talked to doctors nurse today she said everything looked normal. But they want more blood work tomorrow. They said my HCG was low so they doctor wants to watch it. To see if it will go up before I can get an appointment... She said it looks like I am two weeks along. I am a little worried now...

Praying that your numbers go up and your little bean keeps growing :hugs: Please let us know what you find out


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Can you please say a prayer for Tay, she has a fever that got up to 103. It's very hard seeing her like this. Thank you :hugs:
> 
> Praying for her :hugs: How is she feeling??
> 
> Get better soon Sweetie!Click to expand...

I took her temp this morning and it was 100.8, I just did it right now and it's 98.5....thank you Lord! She is now back to her normal silly self :happydance:

Thank you for your prayers :hugs:


----------



## Yukki2011

BRK06 said:


> Yukki2011 said:
> 
> 
> Update: I got blood work done last Thursday. Talked to doctors nurse today she said everything looked normal. But they want more blood work tomorrow. They said my HCG was low so they doctor wants to watch it. To see if it will go up before I can get an appointment... She said it looks like I am two weeks along. I am a little worried now...
> 
> Praying that your numbers go up and your little bean keeps growing :hugs: Please let us know what you find outClick to expand...


I will thanks :hugs: . I am supposed to get blood work done in the morning. So as soon as I find out ill let you all know.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Can you please say a prayer for Tay, she has a fever that got up to 103. It's very hard seeing her like this. Thank you :hugs:
> 
> Praying for her :hugs: How is she feeling??
> 
> Get better soon Sweetie!Click to expand...
> 
> I took her temp this morning and it was 100.8, I just did it right now and it's 98.5....thank you Lord! She is now back to her normal silly self :happydance:
> 
> Thank you for your prayers :hugs:Click to expand...

That's great!! I'm glad she's feeling better :)


----------



## Yukki2011

Godsjewel said:


> Yukki2011 said:
> 
> 
> Update: I got blood work done last Thursday. Talked to doctors nurse today she said everything looked normal. But they want more blood work tomorrow. They said my HCG was low so they doctor wants to watch it. To see if it will go up before I can get an appointment... She said it looks like I am two weeks along. I am a little worried now...
> 
> I'm sorry, I know this must be difficult not knowing how it's going to turn out, but I do know we serve a mighty God and I pray that everything turns out for the good. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## steelergirl55

One of my greatest weaknesses! Struggling today (which is nothing new) and needed some inspiration. Thought I'd share...

Galatians 6:9 
Let us not become weary in doing good, for at the proper time we will reap a harvest if we do not give up.

Psalm 37:5,7
Commit everything you do to the Lord. Trust Him, and He will help you. Be still in the presence of the Lord, and wait patiently for Him to act.


----------



## steelergirl55

Yukki2011 said:


> Update: I got blood work done last Thursday. Talked to doctors nurse today she said everything looked normal. But they want more blood work tomorrow. They said my HCG was low so they doctor wants to watch it. To see if it will go up before I can get an appointment... She said it looks like I am two weeks along. I am a little worried now...

Hang in there! We are all praying for you. The trend is more important than the absolute number, so try not to worry (easier said than done, I know)!


----------



## steelergirl55

eissac2012 said:


> Sorry I've been MIA for a bit.... I have tried to continue to follow the thread along, but just haven't been posting much...
> 
> AF was expected on the 17th, but never showed..which is good, minus the fact that i got 2 BFN's over the weekend... with AF still never showing. I have tried hard this 2ww to not obsess and to focus on God's plan for our family... which makes this "unknown" all the crazier to me... I'm sure we've all been there, where we'd rather AF just show, than to not know.. but i continue to remember that everything is in God's timing, not mine.

I feel you, believe me! As I said in my earlier post, patience is a virtue I was not blessed with, haha! I have to constantly remind myself that I am not in control and that The Lord has a plan.


----------



## Godsjewel

Ok, so this cycle has been the hardest for me. I guess it didn't help when I went to the doctors on Friday and the first thing he said to me was, "wow, I didn't expect to see you here, I thought it would of worked within the 3 tries." :cry:

The past two IUI's I've done with femara and for some reason have been having mid-cycle bleeding and that concerns the doctor. He said everything looks great and he can't figure out why it hasn't happened yet. He thinks maybe the femara is making me bleed, but that's only a guess. If we decide to continue with fertility treatments, he wants me to try clomid with injectables. I have read great things and much success with injectables, but then again, I also heard great things about femara and IUI's. So, I'm kind of in a funk right now. I go in tomorrow for my IUI and I know I should stay positive, but it's really hard...this month will be 4 and 1/2 years of trying :cry:

My SIL is due any day now and she will be having a baby shower after, since the sex of the baby is a surprise...also, my cousin is having her baby shower in 2 weeks, I'm not ready to see all the family and have them look at me with pity in their eyes, telling me to just relax and that it will happen. 

I'm just so nervous and need my ttc ladies for encouragement:hugs:


----------



## steelergirl55

Godsjewel said:


> Ok, so this cycle has been the hardest for me. I guess it didn't help when I went to the doctors on Friday and the first thing he said to me was, "wow, I didn't expect to see you here, I thought it would of worked within the 3 tries." :cry:
> 
> The past two IUI's I've done with femara and for some reason have been having mid-cycle bleeding and that concerns the doctor. He said everything looks great and he can't figure out why it hasn't happened yet. He thinks maybe the femara is making me bleed, but that's only a guess. If we decide to continue with fertility treatments, he wants me to try clomid with injectables. I have read great things and much success with injectables, but then again, I also heard great things about femara and IUI's. So, I'm kind of in a funk right now. I go in tomorrow for my IUI and I know I should stay positive, but it's really hard...this month will be 4 and 1/2 years of trying :cry:
> 
> My SIL is due any day now and she will be having a baby shower after, since the sex of the baby is a surprise...also, my cousin is having her baby shower in 2 weeks, I'm not ready to see all the family and have them look at me with pity in their eyes, telling me to just relax and that it will happen.
> 
> I'm just so nervous and need my ttc ladies for encouragement:hugs:

Oh man sometimes it seems like everyone around you is preggo, huh!?!?! And I can't stand seeing people feeling sorry for me either!

I cannot imagine the courage it has taken to maintain such positivity during your long journey. You are truly an inspiration! And you are NOT alone in your brief moments of doubt and sadness.

Lord God, we strive daily to maintain our faith, for we know that through You our prayers will be answered. Please lift us up, Lord, when we falter. Please help us harness patience when we need it most. In Your name we pray, Amen.


----------



## HisGrace

Godsjewel said:


> Ok, so this cycle has been the hardest for me. I guess it didn't help when I went to the doctors on Friday and the first thing he said to me was, "wow, I didn't expect to see you here, I thought it would of worked within the 3 tries." :cry:
> 
> The past two IUI's I've done with femara and for some reason have been having mid-cycle bleeding and that concerns the doctor. He said everything looks great and he can't figure out why it hasn't happened yet. He thinks maybe the femara is making me bleed, but that's only a guess. If we decide to continue with fertility treatments, he wants me to try clomid with injectables. I have read great things and much success with injectables, but then again, I also heard great things about femara and IUI's. So, I'm kind of in a funk right now. I go in tomorrow for my IUI and I know I should stay positive, but it's really hard...this month will be 4 and 1/2 years of trying :cry:
> 
> My SIL is due any day now and she will be having a baby shower after, since the sex of the baby is a surprise...also, my cousin is having her baby shower in 2 weeks, I'm not ready to see all the family and have them look at me with pity in their eyes, telling me to just relax and that it will happen.
> 
> I'm just so nervous and need my ttc ladies for encouragement:hugs:

You've been so patient in your journey and I pray this is your month. Hang in there. God has promised us children, and He promised to give us the desires of our hearts. Children are part of His design, and it's obvious they are desire of your heart and you delight yourself in Him. I know they are coming for you. I understand it's hard especially with a new baby on the way. I can relate to the frustration, but don't give up. Just keep saying that your children are on the way. Remember in Mark, Jesus said that we will have whatever we say. So just keep saying it. You've been such an inspiration to me in this thread. Your time is coming.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Ok, so this cycle has been the hardest for me. I guess it didn't help when I went to the doctors on Friday and the first thing he said to me was, "wow, I didn't expect to see you here, I thought it would of worked within the 3 tries." :cry:
> 
> The past two IUI's I've done with femara and for some reason have been having mid-cycle bleeding and that concerns the doctor. He said everything looks great and he can't figure out why it hasn't happened yet. He thinks maybe the femara is making me bleed, but that's only a guess. If we decide to continue with fertility treatments, he wants me to try clomid with injectables. I have read great things and much success with injectables, but then again, I also heard great things about femara and IUI's. So, I'm kind of in a funk right now. I go in tomorrow for my IUI and I know I should stay positive, but it's really hard...this month will be 4 and 1/2 years of trying :cry:
> 
> My SIL is due any day now and she will be having a baby shower after, since the sex of the baby is a surprise...also, my cousin is having her baby shower in 2 weeks, I'm not ready to see all the family and have them look at me with pity in their eyes, telling me to just relax and that it will happen.
> 
> I'm just so nervous and need my ttc ladies for encouragement:hugs:

Wow, that was a bit insensitive of him! :grr: What was he thinking?

Don't give up! I know how hard this is for you, especially the being around family part. It's sort of a bittersweet thing, isn't it? You're never alone in this though... We're all here for you, Sweetie :hugs: Lean on the Lord. He has promised to be with you through this too!

Deut. 31:6 -Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid or terrified because of them, for the LORD your God goes with you; he will never leave you nor forsake you.


Psalm 9: 9-10 The LORD is a refuge for the oppressed, a stronghold in times of trouble. Those who know your name trust in you, for you, LORD, have never forsaken those who seek you.

Phil 4:6-7 Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.


----------



## Yukki2011

Godsjewel said:


> Ok, so this cycle has been the hardest for me. I guess it didn't help when I went to the doctors on Friday and the first thing he said to me was, "wow, I didn't expect to see you here, I thought it would of worked within the 3 tries." :cry:
> 
> The past two IUI's I've done with femara and for some reason have been having mid-cycle bleeding and that concerns the doctor. He said everything looks great and he can't figure out why it hasn't happened yet. He thinks maybe the femara is making me bleed, but that's only a guess. If we decide to continue with fertility treatments, he wants me to try clomid with injectables. I have read great things and much success with injectables, but then again, I also heard great things about femara and IUI's. So, I'm kind of in a funk right now. I go in tomorrow for my IUI and I know I should stay positive, but it's really hard...this month will be 4 and 1/2 years of trying :cry:
> 
> My SIL is due any day now and she will be having a baby shower after, since the sex of the baby is a surprise...also, my cousin is having her baby shower in 2 weeks, I'm not ready to see all the family and have them look at me with pity in their eyes, telling me to just relax and that it will happen.
> 
> I'm just so nervous and need my ttc ladies for encouragement:hugs:

Awww, :hugs: your time will come!


----------



## eissac2012

BRK06 said:


> eissac2012 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA for a bit.... I have tried to continue to follow the thread along, but just haven't been posting much...
> 
> AF was expected on the 17th, but never showed..which is good, minus the fact that i got 2 BFN's over the weekend... with AF still never showing. I have tried hard this 2ww to not obsess and to focus on God's plan for our family... which makes this "unknown" all the crazier to me... I'm sure we've all been there, where we'd rather AF just show, than to not know.. but i continue to remember that everything is in God's timing, not mine.
> 
> It's good to see you!! I'm praying for you! I hope this means you will be getting good news soon. Are you going to try a blood test if AF doesn't show in the next day or so?Click to expand...

My doctor's office likes for a person to wait until they are a week late, before coming in... DH and i were actually talking about it this morning, and instead of Friday, I may wait until Monday...because either way, i'll have to wait over the weekend... so now I just continue to wait :)


----------



## eissac2012

Yukki2011 said:


> Update: I got blood work done last Thursday. Talked to doctors nurse today she said everything looked normal. But they want more blood work tomorrow. They said my HCG was low so they doctor wants to watch it. To see if it will go up before I can get an appointment... She said it looks like I am two weeks along. I am a little worried now...

Prayers going up for you!


----------



## Godsjewel

I can't thank you all enough for your encouraging words :flower:

God has truly blessed me with you all and I am excited about the work He is doing in each and every one of us.


----------



## BRK06

HEY! Sarah, I think they heard us! Check this out! 

:drool:

How great is that? :rofl:


----------



## Godsjewel

1 Samuel 1 

Hannahs quest for child was not just a bump in the road. It was a full blown detour in the plan she had mapped out for her life! 1 Samuel 1:7 tells us that Hannah would go to the house of the Lord to worship year after year. Every time she went, she carried a heavy heart with her. Her womb was silent, but her rival, Peninnah, was not! Peninnah would purposefully hurt Hannah because she knew Elkanah loved Hannah. She used the most powerful weapon in her arsenal: her children. 

Peninnahs name spoke volumes about her character. Peninnah actually means pearl. When you learn about this bitter woman, youll probably not think of a pearl as a beautiful gem that adorns precious jewelry. Rather, think of what causes a pearl to develop. A tiny grain of sand finds its way into a oysters shell and causes an irritation. The oyster reacts to the irritation and coats the source with a lubricant. Eventually, this irritation produces a pearl. Peninnah had no ideaand no intentionof producing a great pearl in Hannahs life. 

Imagine this scene: Hannah walks into the room, eyes red and puffy from hours of pleading with God again. Peninnah sits with her newest infant latched onto her breast and eyes Elkanah for his reaction. He looks at Hannah and his expression is pained due to the suffering of his darling. He begins to prepare Hannahs dinner. Maybe this will help her feel better. He scoops up a double portion for his love. Peninnah sees it all and feels a twinge of rejection in her heart. My, my! How beautiful this baby is! A tiny grain of sand finds its way into Hannahs heart. Dont you agree Hannah? He looks just like his father, Elkanah! Another grain of sand. Theres nothing quite like snuggling a tiny baby next to your heart, is there, Hannah? Oh, thats right! You have given Elkanah no child! How the Almighty has forgotten you! Hannah could surely have built sand castles in her heart! 

Can you imagine? 

Maybe you can. I guess Ill never get grandchildren from you! A tiny grain of sand finds its way into your heart. At least you can go on vacation any time you want! Another grain of sand. I know how you feel. It took six months for me to get pregnant! Is there any end to the irritation of the heart? You should be grateful for what you do have. Just hand me a shovel! 

The infertile heart is so vulnerable. Well-meaning people say hurtful things. Most of the time, people dont intend to hurt us like Peninnah meant to hurt Hannah. However, if you someone accidentally drops a brick on your foot, your foot still hurts regardless of their intent! 

If there is an abundance of Peninnahs in your life, perhaps youll find a couple of passages of Scripture to be healing to your hurting heart. Psalm 34:18 says the LORD is near to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit. Psalm 147:3 says He heals the brokenhearted and binds up their wounds (or sorrows). If hurtful words have injured your heart, let the Lord come near to you and bind your wounds. He knows how to speak peace and restoration to the soul deeply touched by the pain of infertility and the words of the Peninnahs in our lives. Only God, the master jeweler, knows how to create beautiful pearls from irritating grains of sand!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> HEY! Sarah, I think they heard us! Check this out!
> 
> :drool:
> 
> How great is that? :rofl:

hahahahahaha!!! :thumbup:

Girl, what are you doing up this early????


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> HEY! Sarah, I think they heard us! Check this out!
> 
> :drool:
> 
> How great is that? :rofl:
> 
> hahahahahaha!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Girl, what are you doing up this early????Click to expand...

Hunting for drooling smileys on BnB, of course! :laugh2:

My fur baby decided his automatic feeder wasn't going off fast enough for his liking this morning, and he's been terrorizing the room so I'll get up and look into it! Spoiled, that one!

How's your morning going?


----------



## BRK06

Praise song for today! 

Bring the Rain- Mercy Me


I can count a million times
People asking me how I
Can praise You with all that I've gone through
The question just amazes me
Can circumstances possibly
Change who I forever am in You
Maybe since my life was changed
Long before these rainy days
It's never really ever crossed my mind
To turn my back on you, oh Lord
My only shelter from the storm
But instead I draw closer through these times
So I pray

Bring me joy, bring me peace
Bring the chance to be free
Bring me anything that brings You glory
And I know there'll be days
When this life brings me pain
But if that's what it takes to praise You
Jesus, bring the rain

I am Yours regardless of
The dark clouds that may loom above
Because You are much greater than my pain
You who made a way for me
By suffering Your destiny
So tell me what's a little rain
So I pray

Holy, holy, holy
Is the Lord God Almighty


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> HEY! Sarah, I think they heard us! Check this out!
> 
> :drool:
> 
> How great is that? :rofl:
> 
> hahahahahaha!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Girl, what are you doing up this early????Click to expand...
> 
> Hunting for drooling smileys on BnB, of course! :laugh2:
> 
> My fur baby decided his automatic feeder wasn't going off fast enough for his liking this morning, and he's been terrorizing the room so I'll get up and look into it! Spoiled, that one!
> 
> How's your morning going?Click to expand...


Oh Bubba! let mommy sleep you silly kitty!

It's going fabulous so far, doing my best to keep positive.


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/IpleY.jpg

Isaiah is now a big brother!!!

My nephew, Simon Henry Silva, was born at 4am this morning weighing in at 7lbs 4oz.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> HEY! Sarah, I think they heard us! Check this out!
> 
> :drool:
> 
> How great is that? :rofl:
> 
> hahahahahaha!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Girl, what are you doing up this early????Click to expand...
> 
> Hunting for drooling smileys on BnB, of course! :laugh2:
> 
> My fur baby decided his automatic feeder wasn't going off fast enough for his liking this morning, and he's been terrorizing the room so I'll get up and look into it! Spoiled, that one!
> 
> How's your morning going?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Bubba! let mommy sleep you silly kitty!
> 
> It's going fabulous so far, doing my best to keep positive.Click to expand...

I'm praying for you Sis! :flower:
"Be still and know that I am God..." -Psalm 46:10

Well, he got his belly full and now look at him... Hubby says he needs to get a job lol

https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/776d7029.jpg


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/IpleY.jpg
> 
> Isaiah is now a big brother!!!
> 
> My nephew, Simon Henry Silva, was born at 4am this morning weighing in at 7lbs 4oz.

Congrats Auntie Sarah! :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> HEY! Sarah, I think they heard us! Check this out!
> 
> :drool:
> 
> How great is that? :rofl:
> 
> hahahahahaha!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Girl, what are you doing up this early????Click to expand...
> 
> Hunting for drooling smileys on BnB, of course! :laugh2:
> 
> My fur baby decided his automatic feeder wasn't going off fast enough for his liking this morning, and he's been terrorizing the room so I'll get up and look into it! Spoiled, that one!
> 
> How's your morning going?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Bubba! let mommy sleep you silly kitty!
> 
> It's going fabulous so far, doing my best to keep positive.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm praying for you Sis! :flower:
> "Be still and know that I am God..." -Psalm 46:10
> 
> Well, he got his belly full and now look at him... Hubby says he needs to get a job lol
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/776d7029.jpgClick to expand...

Thank you sweetheart:hugs:

I love bubba! I want to squeeze him.


----------



## Jumik

But if we hope for what we do not yet have, we wait for it patiently. In the same way, the Spirit helps us in our weakness. We do not know what we ought to pray for, but the Spirit himself intercedes for us with groans that words cannot express. And he who searches our hearts knows the mind of the Spirit, because the Spirit intercedes for the saints in accordance with God's will. Rom 8:25 - 27

Patience takes away worry. He said He would come, and His promise is equal to His presence. Patience takes away your weeping. Why feel sad and despondent? He knows your need better than you do, and His purpose in waiting is to bring more glory out of it all.


----------



## Godsjewel

I was going through my phone right now and forgot I took this picture to share with you all. 

https://i.imgur.com/9mJ9e.jpg

Caught this on my way home from the doctors on Friday.


----------



## faithmum

Godjewel - LOVE that picture. HE is so good to us and offers reassurance in the most awesome demonstrations imaginable!!!!

Jumik - Thank you for that today!


----------



## BRK06

That is an awesome pic, Sis!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> That is an awesome pic, Sis!!
> :thumbup:

I know, right?!? I have to give credit to Tay, she is the one that pointed it out.


----------



## Godsjewel

I'm officially in the tww:thumbup:

After the doc got done doing the IUI, she said the previous doctor noted I had 2 dominant follicles and then crossed her fingers and said..TWINS!!!! :haha: I was thinking to myself...one would be a miracle for me, but I'll take twins :thumbup:

Dear Lord, 

Please help me to remain focused on you and keep my trust in you during this time. Help me to show Godly character throughout the rest of this journey in whatever the outcome may be. I ask for wisdom and knowledge to be able to share with my sisters in Christ. Thank you for watching over us and protecting through it all. In your precious name I pray, AMEN!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> I'm officially in the tww:thumbup:
> 
> After the doc got done doing the IUI, she said the previous doctor noted I had 2 dominant follicles and then crossed her fingers and said..TWINS!!!! :haha: I was thinking to myself...one would be a miracle for me, but I'll take twins :thumbup:
> 
> Dear Lord,
> 
> Please help me to remain focused on you and keep my trust in you during this time. Help me to show Godly character throughout the rest of this journey in whatever the outcome may be. I ask for wisdom and knowledge to be able to share with my sisters in Christ. Thank you for watching over us and protecting through it all. In your precious name I pray, AMEN!

Amen!!!

Wow, how exciting!! I can't wait to see what happens! I'm pretty sure that if I'm not in the tww today, I'll be joining you tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## steelergirl55

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially in the tww:thumbup:
> 
> After the doc got done doing the IUI, she said the previous doctor noted I had 2 dominant follicles and then crossed her fingers and said..TWINS!!!! :haha: I was thinking to myself...one would be a miracle for me, but I'll take twins :thumbup:
> 
> Dear Lord,
> 
> Please help me to remain focused on you and keep my trust in you during this time. Help me to show Godly character throughout the rest of this journey in whatever the outcome may be. I ask for wisdom and knowledge to be able to share with my sisters in Christ. Thank you for watching over us and protecting through it all. In your precious name I pray, AMEN!
> 
> Amen!!!
> 
> Wow, how exciting!! I can't wait to see what happens! I'm pretty sure that if I'm not in the tww today, I'll be joining you tomorrow! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I have the same timing this cycle too! Had U/S Sunday showing 18, 19, and 26mm follicles on CD #15, which is also the day I got my +OPK. Then this morning I had a moderate temp rise (97.58 to 97.94 F). I assume I ovulated yesterday, but I'm waiting for another high temp tomorrow before declaring the TWW! :dust: to all!


----------



## Godsjewel

steelergirl55 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially in the tww:thumbup:
> 
> After the doc got done doing the IUI, she said the previous doctor noted I had 2 dominant follicles and then crossed her fingers and said..TWINS!!!! :haha: I was thinking to myself...one would be a miracle for me, but I'll take twins :thumbup:
> 
> Dear Lord,
> 
> Please help me to remain focused on you and keep my trust in you during this time. Help me to show Godly character throughout the rest of this journey in whatever the outcome may be. I ask for wisdom and knowledge to be able to share with my sisters in Christ. Thank you for watching over us and protecting through it all. In your precious name I pray, AMEN!
> 
> Amen!!!
> 
> Wow, how exciting!! I can't wait to see what happens! I'm pretty sure that if I'm not in the tww today, I'll be joining you tomorrow! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I have the same timing this cycle too! Had U/S Sunday showing 18, 19, and 26mm follicles on CD #15, which is also the day I got my +OPK. Then this morning I had a moderate temp rise (97.58 to 97.94 F). I assume I ovulated yesterday, but I'm waiting for another high temp tomorrow before declaring the TWW! :dust: to all!Click to expand...

Yay! It's nice to see we are not in this alone. :dust:


----------



## Scottky

Hello ladies, checking in after a quite long absence from this thread:) an update on my craziness that I like to call our attempt at making a child ... Well I'm on cd31 and actually think based on cp, cp, and opk's that I am actually about to ovulate as well :) interesting timing for all of us this month. I reckon my body is just in slow motion this month... Better than nothing, and am super thankful that it's actually moving along now. 

I continue to pray for you all daily, and hope that you are finding strength in the Lord.


----------



## me222

Godsjewel said:


> Ok, so this cycle has been the hardest for me. I guess it didn't help when I went to the doctors on Friday and the first thing he said to me was, "wow, I didn't expect to see you here, I thought it would of worked within the 3 tries." :cry:
> 
> The past two IUI's I've done with femara and for some reason have been having mid-cycle bleeding and that concerns the doctor. He said everything looks great and he can't figure out why it hasn't happened yet. He thinks maybe the femara is making me bleed, but that's only a guess. If we decide to continue with fertility treatments, he wants me to try clomid with injectables. I have read great things and much success with injectables, but then again, I also heard great things about femara and IUI's. So, I'm kind of in a funk right now. I go in tomorrow for my IUI and I know I should stay positive, but it's really hard...this month will be 4 and 1/2 years of trying :cry:
> 
> My SIL is due any day now and she will be having a baby shower after, since the sex of the baby is a surprise...also, my cousin is having her baby shower in 2 weeks, I'm not ready to see all the family and have them look at me with pity in their eyes, telling me to just relax and that it will happen.
> 
> I'm just so nervous and need my ttc ladies for encouragement:hugs:

Hi Sarah, 
Many, many hugs to you! Praying for you. May Jesus be your source of Strength and Comfort as well as your Guide. 
The dr wasn't sensitive! yikes! After all you've been through and for him to say that! Ugh! Makes it hard to forgive such insensitivity, hey?
You're such an encouragement to all of us and a huge blessing! Thank you for being so open and always helping us all look to God and rely on Him. I pray we may help you as much as you help us. 
Love your sister in Jesus.


----------



## Godsjewel

Scottky said:


> Hello ladies, checking in after a quite long absence from this thread:) an update on my craziness that I like to call our attempt at making a child ... Well I'm on cd31 and actually think based on cp, cp, and opk's that I am actually about to ovulate as well :) interesting timing for all of us this month. I reckon my body is just in slow motion this month... Better than nothing, and am super thankful that it's actually moving along now.
> 
> I continue to pray for you all daily, and hope that you are finding strength in the Lord.

That is great Hun :happydance:

Praying we will all stay focused on the Lord during this time and not get to sidetracked by symptom checking, poas or anything else that takes us away from our Father.


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so this cycle has been the hardest for me. I guess it didn't help when I went to the doctors on Friday and the first thing he said to me was, "wow, I didn't expect to see you here, I thought it would of worked within the 3 tries." :cry:
> 
> The past two IUI's I've done with femara and for some reason have been having mid-cycle bleeding and that concerns the doctor. He said everything looks great and he can't figure out why it hasn't happened yet. He thinks maybe the femara is making me bleed, but that's only a guess. If we decide to continue with fertility treatments, he wants me to try clomid with injectables. I have read great things and much success with injectables, but then again, I also heard great things about femara and IUI's. So, I'm kind of in a funk right now. I go in tomorrow for my IUI and I know I should stay positive, but it's really hard...this month will be 4 and 1/2 years of trying :cry:
> 
> My SIL is due any day now and she will be having a baby shower after, since the sex of the baby is a surprise...also, my cousin is having her baby shower in 2 weeks, I'm not ready to see all the family and have them look at me with pity in their eyes, telling me to just relax and that it will happen.
> 
> I'm just so nervous and need my ttc ladies for encouragement:hugs:
> 
> Hi Sarah,
> Many, many hugs to you! Praying for you. May Jesus be your source of Strength and Comfort as well as your Guide.
> The dr wasn't sensitive! yikes! After all you've been through and for him to say that! Ugh! Makes it hard to forgive such insensitivity, hey?
> You're such an encouragement to all of us and a huge blessing! Thank you for being so open and always helping us all look to God and rely on Him. I pray we may help you as much as you help us.
> Love your sister in Jesus.Click to expand...

Wow, Im so touched. I just want to use what I've been through for His glory and to help you all out any way I can. You are all my babies, and I feel so much love for each and everyone of u.


----------



## Godsjewel

An Attitude of Gratitude

by Joyce Meyer - posted February 21, 2012

Rejoice in the Lord always [delight, gladden yourselves in Him]; again I say, Rejoice! Let all men know and perceive and recognize your unselfishness (your considerateness, your forbearing spirit) . . . Do not fret or have any anxiety about anything, but in every circumstance and in everything, by prayer and petition (definite requests), with thanksgiving, continue to make your wants known to God. Philippians 4:4-6

We all need to develop an attitude of gratitude. This doesnt mean we should live pretending nothing negative exists. It simply means we make it our goal in life to be as positive as possible. A positive approach opens the door for God to work.

Go to bed tonight pondering everything you have to be thankful for. Do the same first thing tomorrow morning. Thank God for everythinga convenient parking place; the fact you can walk, see, or hear; your children. Dont become discouraged with yourself when you fall short, and dont quit.

Keep at it until you have developed new habits.


----------



## HisGrace

Godsjewel said:


> 1 Samuel 1
> 
> Hannahs quest for child was not just a bump in the road. It was a full blown detour in the plan she had mapped out for her life! 1 Samuel 1:7 tells us that Hannah would go to the house of the Lord to worship year after year. Every time she went, she carried a heavy heart with her. Her womb was silent, but her rival, Peninnah, was not! Peninnah would purposefully hurt Hannah because she knew Elkanah loved Hannah. She used the most powerful weapon in her arsenal: her children.
> 
> Peninnahs name spoke volumes about her character. Peninnah actually means pearl. When you learn about this bitter woman, youll probably not think of a pearl as a beautiful gem that adorns precious jewelry. Rather, think of what causes a pearl to develop. A tiny grain of sand finds its way into a oysters shell and causes an irritation. The oyster reacts to the irritation and coats the source with a lubricant. Eventually, this irritation produces a pearl. Peninnah had no ideaand no intentionof producing a great pearl in Hannahs life.
> 
> Imagine this scene: Hannah walks into the room, eyes red and puffy from hours of pleading with God again. Peninnah sits with her newest infant latched onto her breast and eyes Elkanah for his reaction. He looks at Hannah and his expression is pained due to the suffering of his darling. He begins to prepare Hannahs dinner. Maybe this will help her feel better. He scoops up a double portion for his love. Peninnah sees it all and feels a twinge of rejection in her heart. My, my! How beautiful this baby is! A tiny grain of sand finds its way into Hannahs heart. Dont you agree Hannah? He looks just like his father, Elkanah! Another grain of sand. Theres nothing quite like snuggling a tiny baby next to your heart, is there, Hannah? Oh, thats right! You have given Elkanah no child! How the Almighty has forgotten you! Hannah could surely have built sand castles in her heart!
> 
> Can you imagine?
> 
> Maybe you can. I guess Ill never get grandchildren from you! A tiny grain of sand finds its way into your heart. At least you can go on vacation any time you want! Another grain of sand. I know how you feel. It took six months for me to get pregnant! Is there any end to the irritation of the heart? You should be grateful for what you do have. Just hand me a shovel!
> 
> The infertile heart is so vulnerable. Well-meaning people say hurtful things. Most of the time, people dont intend to hurt us like Peninnah meant to hurt Hannah. However, if you someone accidentally drops a brick on your foot, your foot still hurts regardless of their intent!
> 
> If there is an abundance of Peninnahs in your life, perhaps youll find a couple of passages of Scripture to be healing to your hurting heart. Psalm 34:18 says the LORD is near to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit. Psalm 147:3 says He heals the brokenhearted and binds up their wounds (or sorrows). If hurtful words have injured your heart, let the Lord come near to you and bind your wounds. He knows how to speak peace and restoration to the soul deeply touched by the pain of infertility and the words of the Peninnahs in our lives. Only God, the master jeweler, knows how to create beautiful pearls from irritating grains of sand!

Sarah, have you ever thought about writing? Your posts are such a blessing and would be great as a book.


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 1 Samuel 1
> 
> Hannahs quest for child was not just a bump in the road. It was a full blown detour in the plan she had mapped out for her life! 1 Samuel 1:7 tells us that Hannah would go to the house of the Lord to worship year after year. Every time she went, she carried a heavy heart with her. Her womb was silent, but her rival, Peninnah, was not! Peninnah would purposefully hurt Hannah because she knew Elkanah loved Hannah. She used the most powerful weapon in her arsenal: her children.
> 
> Peninnahs name spoke volumes about her character. Peninnah actually means pearl. When you learn about this bitter woman, youll probably not think of a pearl as a beautiful gem that adorns precious jewelry. Rather, think of what causes a pearl to develop. A tiny grain of sand finds its way into a oysters shell and causes an irritation. The oyster reacts to the irritation and coats the source with a lubricant. Eventually, this irritation produces a pearl. Peninnah had no ideaand no intentionof producing a great pearl in Hannahs life.
> 
> Imagine this scene: Hannah walks into the room, eyes red and puffy from hours of pleading with God again. Peninnah sits with her newest infant latched onto her breast and eyes Elkanah for his reaction. He looks at Hannah and his expression is pained due to the suffering of his darling. He begins to prepare Hannahs dinner. Maybe this will help her feel better. He scoops up a double portion for his love. Peninnah sees it all and feels a twinge of rejection in her heart. My, my! How beautiful this baby is! A tiny grain of sand finds its way into Hannahs heart. Dont you agree Hannah? He looks just like his father, Elkanah! Another grain of sand. Theres nothing quite like snuggling a tiny baby next to your heart, is there, Hannah? Oh, thats right! You have given Elkanah no child! How the Almighty has forgotten you! Hannah could surely have built sand castles in her heart!
> 
> Can you imagine?
> 
> Maybe you can. I guess Ill never get grandchildren from you! A tiny grain of sand finds its way into your heart. At least you can go on vacation any time you want! Another grain of sand. I know how you feel. It took six months for me to get pregnant! Is there any end to the irritation of the heart? You should be grateful for what you do have. Just hand me a shovel!
> 
> The infertile heart is so vulnerable. Well-meaning people say hurtful things. Most of the time, people dont intend to hurt us like Peninnah meant to hurt Hannah. However, if you someone accidentally drops a brick on your foot, your foot still hurts regardless of their intent!
> 
> If there is an abundance of Peninnahs in your life, perhaps youll find a couple of passages of Scripture to be healing to your hurting heart. Psalm 34:18 says the LORD is near to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit. Psalm 147:3 says He heals the brokenhearted and binds up their wounds (or sorrows). If hurtful words have injured your heart, let the Lord come near to you and bind your wounds. He knows how to speak peace and restoration to the soul deeply touched by the pain of infertility and the words of the Peninnahs in our lives. Only God, the master jeweler, knows how to create beautiful pearls from irritating grains of sand!
> 
> Sarah, have you ever thought about writing? Your posts are such a blessing and would be great as a book.Click to expand...

Oh sweetie, I get these devotionals online. I'm definitely not a writer, but am a good researcher of information to share with you:winkwink:


----------



## HisGrace

^
Oh, :shy: 

Well you are definitely a good researcher. :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Sarah laughed to herself, saying, "After I have become old, shall I have pleasure, my lord being old also?" And the LORD said to Abraham, "Why did Sarah laugh, saying, 'Shall I indeed bear a child, when I am so old?' Genesis18:12-13

Finally, brethren, pray for us
2 Thessalonians 3:1-2


What was it like for you the moment you realized that having a baby would not happen easily? Was it many years ago? Was it today? Will it be next month? Whenever it happens, it is terrifying.

An interesting thing happens when a woman realizes that she will have to fight to conceive a baby. Most of her choices are taken away with the diagnosisor lack of diagnosis. She may not get to decide how many children shell have, or if shell have them at all. She wont be able to choose how or when shell conceive. However, there are some choices she is able to make, and many must be dealt with at the start of the baby battle. Do I tell people we are having a problem, or do I keep it to myself. 

2 Thessalonians was written by Paul, a great man of faith who penned a large portion of the New Testament. We see that he was facing a great hardship in his life and was asking friends for prayer that the word of the Lord would spread rapidly and that he and his ministry partners would be saved from perverse and evil men. What an example for us to follow! No doubt Paul was secure in his faith and his belief that God had His hand on his life, yet he still asked friends to pray for him. If you have praying friends or family, perhaps youll choose to ask them to pray for you as you navigate the murky waters of infertility. Difficult decisions must be covered in prayer, and the necessity of those prayers often feels overwhelming. What great support comes from the prayers of loving people who care for you. 

However, for some people, self-disclosure is nauseating! You dont want anyone to know how desperate you are for a baby and how hard this battle really is. The issue of infertility is simply too private for you to share with anyone. You dont want other people looking at you with pity when a new mother walks in the room with her baby. You cannot tolerate the well-meaning people who say hurtful things like Oh, you could always just adopt!, or Oh honey, youre young! You can always have another baby! So you choose to keep your diagnosis and despair to yourself. 

Perhaps you can relate better to Sarah. 

Genesis 18 tells us of an encounter Abraham and Sarah had with God. Sarah was alone in her tent when she heard a holy visitor tell Abraham she would conceive a child. She was 89! It had to seem ridiculous to her. Scripture tells us that Sarah laughed to herselfnot out loud. Maybe she didnt want anyone to know she had heard this prophetic utterance. Perhaps she just couldnt tolerate looks of pity if her dreams were dashed again. Whatever her reason, Sarah laughed to herself.

Do you realize that God heard the cry of her heart, even if she couldnt bear to have anyone hear her words? God spoke to Abraham and said to him Why did Sarah laugh? Even though her thoughts were private and were not spoken aloud, God heard her. 

I have good news for you. God knows the silent cry of your heart. Even if you are not comfortable enough to share about your infertility with anyone, God knows each and every tear. He knows every disappointment. He knows the plan He is bringing about on your behalf. 

Whether you are free to discuss your situation, or prefer to keep it quiet, God cares about you.


----------



## prayingfor1

Godsjewel said:


> 1 Samuel 1
> 
> Hannahs quest for child was not just a bump in the road. It was a full blown detour in the plan she had mapped out for her life! 1 Samuel 1:7 tells us that Hannah would go to the house of the Lord to worship year after year. Every time she went, she carried a heavy heart with her. Her womb was silent, but her rival, Peninnah, was not! Peninnah would purposefully hurt Hannah because she knew Elkanah loved Hannah. She used the most powerful weapon in her arsenal: her children.
> 
> Peninnahs name spoke volumes about her character. Peninnah actually means pearl. When you learn about this bitter woman, youll probably not think of a pearl as a beautiful gem that adorns precious jewelry. Rather, think of what causes a pearl to develop. A tiny grain of sand finds its way into a oysters shell and causes an irritation. The oyster reacts to the irritation and coats the source with a lubricant. Eventually, this irritation produces a pearl. Peninnah had no ideaand no intentionof producing a great pearl in Hannahs life.
> 
> Imagine this scene: Hannah walks into the room, eyes red and puffy from hours of pleading with God again. Peninnah sits with her newest infant latched onto her breast and eyes Elkanah for his reaction. He looks at Hannah and his expression is pained due to the suffering of his darling. He begins to prepare Hannahs dinner. Maybe this will help her feel better. He scoops up a double portion for his love. Peninnah sees it all and feels a twinge of rejection in her heart. My, my! How beautiful this baby is! A tiny grain of sand finds its way into Hannahs heart. Dont you agree Hannah? He looks just like his father, Elkanah! Another grain of sand. Theres nothing quite like snuggling a tiny baby next to your heart, is there, Hannah? Oh, thats right! You have given Elkanah no child! How the Almighty has forgotten you! Hannah could surely have built sand castles in her heart!
> 
> Can you imagine?
> 
> Maybe you can. I guess Ill never get grandchildren from you! A tiny grain of sand finds its way into your heart. At least you can go on vacation any time you want! Another grain of sand. I know how you feel. It took six months for me to get pregnant! Is there any end to the irritation of the heart? You should be grateful for what you do have. Just hand me a shovel!
> 
> The infertile heart is so vulnerable. Well-meaning people say hurtful things. Most of the time, people dont intend to hurt us like Peninnah meant to hurt Hannah. However, if you someone accidentally drops a brick on your foot, your foot still hurts regardless of their intent!
> 
> If there is an abundance of Peninnahs in your life, perhaps youll find a couple of passages of Scripture to be healing to your hurting heart. Psalm 34:18 says the LORD is near to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit. Psalm 147:3 says He heals the brokenhearted and binds up their wounds (or sorrows). If hurtful words have injured your heart, let the Lord come near to you and bind your wounds. He knows how to speak peace and restoration to the soul deeply touched by the pain of infertility and the words of the Peninnahs in our lives. Only God, the master jeweler, knows how to create beautiful pearls from irritating grains of sand!


This is such a great perspective, Sarah! And a much needed reminder of how bad things can turn into good as long as we trust and love God! No one in our family knows we're ttc, so it's especially hard when our parents make comments like, "when are you guys finally going to have kids?! You're not getting any younger, you know!" Um, yeah...got that. Thanks. lol! I can't tell you how many times I've wanted to yell back, "We've been trying for over 2 1/2 years so stop asking!!!!" :gun:

Just an update on my end - No BFP for me yet, but things are looking much better this month! My temps are normally really low (about 96.7 before ovulation and then about 97.7/97.9 after...thyroid has always checked out "normal"), but this cycle my pre-ovulation temps are 97.4 (every single day, which is odd, but my temp reading is a bit higher later in the day, so I know the thermometer isn't broken)! It's a crazy jump and out of nowhere, so I'm hoping that my body is finally catching up with my sudden epiphany from a few weeks ago! lol! Ovulation signs are starting to show, so I'm hoping that happens this weekend...which would be right on time! A few of you are just ahead of me in the tww. Prayers and :dust: to all! 

Sarah, my prayers are with you that this IUI will finally be the successful one!


----------



## Godsjewel

Looneycarter and her hubby are doing great! Her due date is September 15th. :happydance:

Thank you Lord for watching over her during this special time in her life.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> An Attitude of Gratitude
> 
> by Joyce Meyer - posted February 21, 2012
> 
> Rejoice in the Lord always [delight, gladden yourselves in Him]; again I say, Rejoice! Let all men know and perceive and recognize your unselfishness (your considerateness, your forbearing spirit) . . . Do not fret or have any anxiety about anything, but in every circumstance and in everything, by prayer and petition (definite requests), with thanksgiving, continue to make your wants known to God. Philippians 4:4-6
> 
> We all need to develop an attitude of gratitude. This doesnt mean we should live pretending nothing negative exists. It simply means we make it our goal in life to be as positive as possible. A positive approach opens the door for God to work.
> 
> Go to bed tonight pondering everything you have to be thankful for. Do the same first thing tomorrow morning. Thank God for everythinga convenient parking place; the fact you can walk, see, or hear; your children. Dont become discouraged with yourself when you fall short, and dont quit.
> 
> Keep at it until you have developed new habits.

I think this is great! We should all put something we're grateful for...too often we forget all the wonderful things God has already blessed us with dwelling on that one thing He hasn't.

Today, I am thankful for all of you ladies, and that this crazy cough is going away! Thank you Jesus!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> An Attitude of Gratitude
> 
> by Joyce Meyer - posted February 21, 2012
> 
> Rejoice in the Lord always [delight, gladden yourselves in Him]; again I say, Rejoice! Let all men know and perceive and recognize your unselfishness (your considerateness, your forbearing spirit) . . . Do not fret or have any anxiety about anything, but in every circumstance and in everything, by prayer and petition (definite requests), with thanksgiving, continue to make your wants known to God. Philippians 4:4-6
> 
> We all need to develop an attitude of gratitude. This doesnt mean we should live pretending nothing negative exists. It simply means we make it our goal in life to be as positive as possible. A positive approach opens the door for God to work.
> 
> Go to bed tonight pondering everything you have to be thankful for. Do the same first thing tomorrow morning. Thank God for everythinga convenient parking place; the fact you can walk, see, or hear; your children. Dont become discouraged with yourself when you fall short, and dont quit.
> 
> Keep at it until you have developed new habits.
> 
> I think this is great! We should all put something we're grateful for...too often we forget all the wonderful things God has already blessed us with dwelling on that one thing He hasn't.
> 
> Today, I am thankful for all of you ladies, and that this crazy cough is going away! Thank you Jesus!Click to expand...


I'm thankful for BnB, if I hadn't stumbled across this site, I wouldn't be receiving all this encouragement from everyone.

Boo! I now have a cough and can't wait to slip into my pj's and :sleep:


----------



## BRK06

Uh oh! New BnB hazard... Our cycles start synchronizing and we share our colds lol
Drink lots of water and get some rest! I hope it passes soon :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Uh oh! New BnB hazard... Our cycles start synchronizing and we share our colds lol
> Drink lots of water and get some rest! I hope it passes soon :hugs:

hahaha! silly girl! 

I took your advice from earlier and was drinking tea this morning and now drinking water. Doing my best to stay hydrated :thumbup:


----------



## me222

Wow! You girls have colds too? Whose been sneezing/coughing through the wires? lol! I have one too and it's not nice at all:(!
I'm thankful for my husband. He is a constant support during this TTC journey and even when it doesn't disappoint him as much as it hurts me when AF comes each month, he is always there to give me a hug and listen. Thank You, God. 
AF came last night. Cramping wasn't nice throughout the night but I'm now rying to not take any aspirin and try and get through it naturally.
It's frustrating- I was spotting Tuesday night and yesterday had a bit of spotting and then nothing so was getting my hopes up and looking up other peoples' symtpoms and how they ended up pregnant. I'm sure we all do this- the whole researching any symptom we have and hoping each month...and then, AF comes and we burst into tears or get hugely disappointed. 
This verse has been helping me this week: "I rely on the LORD, I rely on him with my whole being; I wait for his assuring word." (Psalm 130:5). Let's try and rely on God with our all; trust in HIm with our whole heart. 
Lately, I've been wondering about adoption. Prayer for guidance and wisdom would be great. Of course I'd love, love, love to have children of our own (ones that look like my DH)..but if this cannot happen..perhaps I should look into other options?
Have a lovely day, ladies! 
Rest up Sarah and others if you also have colds or other sicknesses. I'm drinking orange and grapefruit juice, having plenty of rest and drinking water. Hope it kicks this cold!


----------



## BRK06

me222 said:


> Wow! You girls have colds too? Whose been sneezing/coughing through the wires? lol! I have one too and it's not nice at all:(!
> I'm thankful for my husband. He is a constant support during this TTC journey and even when it doesn't disappoint him as much as it hurts me when AF comes each month, he is always there to give me a hug and listen. Thank You, God.
> AF came last night. Cramping wasn't nice throughout the night but I'm now rying to not take any aspirin and try and get through it naturally.
> It's frustrating- I was spotting Tuesday night and yesterday had a bit of spotting and then nothing so was getting my hopes up and looking up other peoples' symtpoms and how they ended up pregnant. I'm sure we all do this- the whole researching any symptom we have and hoping each month...and then, AF comes and we burst into tears or get hugely disappointed.
> This verse has been helping me this week: "I rely on the LORD, I rely on him with my whole being; I wait for his assuring word." (Psalm 130:5). Let's try and rely on God with our all; trust in HIm with our whole heart.
> Lately, I've been wondering about adoption. Prayer for guidance and wisdom would be great. Of course I'd love, love, love to have children of our own (ones that look like my DH)..but if this cannot happen..perhaps I should look into other options?
> Have a lovely day, ladies!
> Rest up Sarah and others if you also have colds or other sicknesses. I'm drinking orange and grapefruit juice, having plenty of rest and drinking water. Hope it kicks this cold!

That's a great verse... I really like it too.
I'm glad your DH is so supportive. It really helps when going through something like this. I'm praying for you Hon! Just put God first, and everything else will fall into place. No matter which way you decide to go, I'm sure you're going to be a great mother to your new LO! :hugs:

Feel better soon!


----------



## BRK06

Ok, funny story from my day to make you laugh!

All the neighborhood birds are laughing hysterically at Bubba right now! Like most cats, he enjoys watching the birds outside our sliding glass door. Earlier, there were several birds perched on our back fence and Bubba was watching them while crouching behind the corner of the couch. All of a sudden he goes into "attack cat" mode! He tears across the living room at top speed then BAM!!!! He slammed into the glass door face first! :rofl: Guess he forgot it was there :haha:

The sad thing about it though, is after all that the birds didn't even try and go along with it by acting like they were scared and flying away... They just sat there with these superior looks on their faces :rofl:

Poor Bubs...


----------



## faithmum

me222 said:


> Wow! You girls have colds too? Whose been sneezing/coughing through the wires? lol! I have one too and it's not nice at all:(!
> I'm thankful for my husband. He is a constant support during this TTC journey and even when it doesn't disappoint him as much as it hurts me when AF comes each month, he is always there to give me a hug and listen. Thank You, God.
> AF came last night. Cramping wasn't nice throughout the night but I'm now rying to not take any aspirin and try and get through it naturally.
> It's frustrating- I was spotting Tuesday night and yesterday had a bit of spotting and then nothing so was getting my hopes up and looking up other peoples' symtpoms and how they ended up pregnant. I'm sure we all do this- the whole researching any symptom we have and hoping each month...and then, AF comes and we burst into tears or get hugely disappointed.
> This verse has been helping me this week: "I rely on the LORD, I rely on him with my whole being; I wait for his assuring word." (Psalm 130:5). Let's try and rely on God with our all; trust in HIm with our whole heart.
> Lately, I've been wondering about adoption. Prayer for guidance and wisdom would be great. Of course I'd love, love, love to have children of our own (ones that look like my DH)..but if this cannot happen..perhaps I should look into other options?
> Have a lovely day, ladies!
> Rest up Sarah and others if you also have colds or other sicknesses. I'm drinking orange and grapefruit juice, having plenty of rest and drinking water. Hope it kicks this cold!

Hi ladies - I think it's great to write what we are thankful for. I'm thankful for this site of course but also for my 3 children, my job and the awesome church I go to. 

Me22: I'm so sorry AF arrived...she's arriving for me as I write and I too feel kind of defeated really. It's funny you should mention adoption. I was just looking into that yesterday and the two I researched required mom to be under 45. I'm 45 right now. I don't feel 45, I don't think I look too bad at 45 and I'm in good mental, physical and spiritual shape but certain cultures make me feel like I am somehow broken or less than a woman now. I trust that God has a plan. 

I love this verse: Isaiah 43:19 Behold, I will do something new, Now it will spring forth; Will you not be aware of it? I will even make a roadway in the wilderness, Rivers in the desert.

Thanks to all of you for your inspiration.


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Ok, funny story from my day to make you laugh!
> 
> All the neighborhood birds are laughing hysterically at Bubba right now! Like most cats, he enjoys watching the birds outside our sliding glass door. Earlier, there were several birds perched on our back fence and Bubba was watching them while crouching behind the corner of the couch. All of a sudden he goes into "attack cat" mode! He tears across the living room at top speed then BAM!!!! He slammed into the glass door face first! :rofl: Guess he forgot it was there :haha:
> 
> The sad thing about it though, is after all that the birds didn't even try and go along with it by acting like they were scared and flying away... They just sat there with these superior looks on their faces :rofl:
> 
> Poor Bubs...

:awww: poor Bubba is right.


----------



## steelergirl55

I agree, what a good idea to count our blessings at a time like this.

The first thing that popped into my head was that I have noticed my mood lifting lately as the days are getting longer. I am thankful for the extra sunlight in my life, in my soul!

I am thankful that 8 months ago I wasn't even ovulating, so :happydance: things are moving along.

Finally, I am thankful for supportive friends, here on BnB, and also here in Pittsburgh. I had dinner with a college friend and mother of three. She is so supportive and has this way about her that makes me feel so reassured and loved. After dinner I stopped by another friend's house to hold her two week old daughter! Talk about therapeutic! She knows I am struggling with fertility and she had a bit of a rocky road as well. What a way to remind me that this will all be worth it one day!


----------



## HisGrace

I love this idea! I am thankful for my loving, supportive husband. :)


----------



## angel11

Hi ladies. I have been MIA for some time due to bad nausea but I am glad to see everyone is doing great. 

I think its a wonderful idea to say what we are thankful for:

My thanks:

1. I am thankful for being cancer free for 10 months already. 
2. I am thankful that my mom is cancer free and although she is having another scan today, I am keeping faith that she will remain cancer free. 
3. I am thankful for God giving me the chance to be pregnant and because of that, I am thankful for every bit of nausea that I have, even if I moan about it often. 
4. I am thankful for amazing friends on BnB but most of all, that its friends that also walk a path with God, and it makes me happy that other women are sharing their TTC journey with God and keeping him at the centre of this. 
5. I am thankful for a job, a house, security and stability - even when I don't want to get up for work, or moan about cleaning the house. I am more fortunate than I sometimes realize. 
6. I am thankful for an amazing supportive husband. Who sat by my bed after my mastectomy, who held me when I cried about it, who washed my hair when it was too painful to move. The same husband that made me laugh when all my hair fell out during chemo. Who couldn't handle hearing me getting sick from the chemo, but still put his hand through the bathroom door so he can hold mine. 
7. Lastly, I am thankful that whilst I sometimes take it for granted that I am free to practice and enjoy my religion, so many other people around the world are being prosecuted for practicing theirs, but despite of that, still does. 

Realizing all of these things, I have absolutely no reason not be totally elated and happy every second of my life.


----------



## PrincessBree

angel11 said:


> Hi ladies. I have been MIA for some time due to bad nausea but I am glad to see everyone is doing great.
> 
> I think its a wonderful idea to say what we are thankful for:
> 
> My thanks:
> 
> 1. I am thankful for being cancer free for 10 months already.
> 2. I am thankful that my mom is cancer free and although she is having another scan today, I am keeping faith that she will remain cancer free.
> 3. I am thankful for God giving me the chance to be pregnant and because of that, I am thankful for every bit of nausea that I have, even if I moan about it often.
> 4. I am thankful for amazing friends on BnB but most of all, that its friends that also walk a path with God, and it makes me happy that other women are sharing their TTC journey with God and keeping him at the centre of this.
> 5. I am thankful for a job, a house, security and stability - even when I don't want to get up for work, or moan about cleaning the house. I am more fortunate than I sometimes realize.
> 6. I am thankful for an amazing supportive husband. Who sat by my bed after my mastectomy, who held me when I cried about it, who washed my hair when it was too painful to move. The same husband that made me laugh when all my hair fell out during chemo. Who couldn't handle hearing me getting sick from the chemo, but still put his hand through the bathroom door so he can hold mine.
> 7. Lastly, I am thankful that whilst I sometimes take it for granted that I am free to practice and enjoy my religion, so many other people around the world are being prosecuted for practicing theirs, but despite of that, still does.
> 
> Realizing all of these things, I have absolutely no reason not be totally elated and happy every second of my life.

Angell11 your thankfulness truly humbled me and reminded me of what a wonderful loving kind faithful God we serve!!AMEN!!What a wonderful testimony of Gods goodness.I am praying for you and your family in Jesus name xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Everyone,

I see everyone is testifying of Gods goodness. I really needed to read some of these posts today as it has really taken my mind off of some of the issues I have been facing recently.

I today thank God because He answered one prayer and that was that I could know Him.I used to attend church and look around at all of the people worshipping Him and giving Him praise and I so desired to encounter Him in that way in freedom and liberty but it was though I couldnt get close as I wanted to.But I kept on drawing near to Him and just as He promised, He drew near to me and now I am walking with Him and He has fixed up my life from being someone who was drinking nearly everyday,going from one broken relationship to the next.He has healed me and now I am married to an absoloute diamond and my husband is about to be put forward for ministerial training.I thank God because it is not how you start out that is important it is how you finish off that is important.Amen!!

Sisters could you pray for me because my husband told me he thinks its best that we ntnp instead of ttc.I know you probably think its not important because they both have the same outcome-hubby wants babies and will be happy if and when we get pregnant even if it was this month!but he just prefers it all without all the pressure of saying that we are ttc,i can understand that.He doesnt want me to chart or keep checking on my most fertile days etc,the way he sees it is either way one of these days we will get pregnant because a chart cant make you pregnant only God can..I kind of see where he is coming from,I dont know maybe I am trying to help God instead of having complete faith that in His time it will happen. We have been not using protection for about 12 months and still now no baby.I just want to happy and content in Gods will.If you can understand my prayer request from that lol please could you pray?Thanx so much xxPrincessBreexx


----------



## PrincessBree

HisGrace said:


> I love this idea! I am thankful for my loving, supportive husband. :)

Amen!!!


----------



## angel11

Hey PrincessBree - Consider yourself prayed for hun! It is such a hard thing to go through. We as women, tend to want to be in control. And we do this by temping and charting so we can feel that we are doing everything from our side to facilitate this. It doesn't mean that we do not let God take control. It's so hard to explain but I hope you get my point. 

Perhaps try and scale down how much you actually "try". Once I charted for 3 months, I pretty much knew my cycle so I would only temp about 5 days leading up to O, and just to confirm O. If my AF is late, I would temp to see if my temp is down or not. It wasn't that I was hiding this from DH. He knew I was doing this, but I just didn't share it with him as much and it was tough, but I think I could handle the pressure better than him. 

But as I am sure you do, over and above all of this, just keep praying and keep positive thoughts in your head. I always prayed to God even before wanting a baby, saying that I do not want a baby now, but when I do, and He grants me that privilege, I would most certainly raise my child in a way that God would be proud off. Every month that I did not get that positive BFP, I would pray once again for him to help me, but then say, only if its Your will God. 

It is definitely hard, but one thing I can assure you ladies, once you get that BFP, you forget whether you tried for 1 month or 10 months. It doesn't matter anymore. Its for the moment. 

Remember: Faith isn't faith until it is all you are holding onto.


----------



## Godsjewel

Todays devotional is an intimate look inside the heart of Kristin. Sharing the story of her miracle baby, and how God brought her through some very dark days during her infertility journey. Through her story, may you find hope and encouragement. Thank you, Kristin for sharing your story, for spreading hope and for reminding us that God doesnt always work the way we expect Him to!

***************************************************************************** 

I am lying on the bed with my 11 month old little girl. Conceived naturally after almost 4 years of heartache - miscarriage, 6 IUI's, 2 failed IVF's, 1 of the IVF's where the lab inadvertently contaminated all of our embryos.

I had always considered myself someone of unshakeable faith. Until infertility. It absolutely shook everything I thought I believed. I remember numerous people telling me that I needed to give up having children. I was 42 years old at that point. The prospects just weren't good. I just couldn't do it. I kept saying that I just couldn't do it. Then on Father's Day 2010, I broke. I was driving in my car and listening to the song "Held" by Natalie Grant. I just sobbed and told the Lord, "ok, I get it, you don't want me to be a mother. I don't know why, but I trust you. I give it up." Then I said the words - not even knowing that they came from the book of Job, "though you slay me, yet will I trust you."

I wish I could say a peace washed over me. But it didn't. Just sadness. But I KNEW that I knew that God had a future for me. It would just be a different one than I had always imagined.

One week later I thought, "I think I will give IVF one more try. Because of the contamination the fertility clinic had called to offer us free IVF. I had had a cyst the month before and couldn't try and really wasn't interested. So when my cycle didn't start again, I knew it was a cyst. I even talked to the nurse about taking medication to cause my cycle to start again so we could expedite the process. She asked me take a pregnancy test just to confirm before she gave me the medication. How many pregnancy tests had I taken in the 4 years that I had tried to get pregnant? I had come to dread them...I told her that I wouldn't bother - just to start the medication the next day. At about 10 o'clock that night, I remembered that I had one pregnancy test under a bathroom shelf. I took the test. And I waited...Nothing was happening...then a faint line...so faint that I took a picture with my phone to look at it on the screen because I thought my eyes were deceiving me. I then ran into my husband (who had no idea that I testing) and asked if he saw something. You can only imagine what he had been through in those 4 years. He calmed me down and said he just couldn't be sure and that I should wait a week and take a test again. A WEEK?? I was up and at the grocery at 5am buying 3 boxes of pregnancy tests...and they all came back positive. I was pregnant - naturally - at 42 years of age.

9 months later I gave birth to a healthy and beautiful baby girl, Mary Elizabeth.

I remember reading other people's stories of hope during those 4 years and thinking, "that would never happen to me." It did.

So what did I learn? I am still sorting that out, but I first learned to be thankful for the sorrow and despair. God literally carried me through. I learned that He is absolutely UNFAILING. The most amazing thing to me is that while I was driving in my car that Father's Day - and I gave up my struggle - finally saying "I give up. You don't want me to be a mother" - I WAS PREGNANT. God can see our future when we cannot. He is GOOD. All the time. He is good and faithful.

Parenthetically, the clinic had already sent us $5000 dollars in medication. It was sitting in my refrigerator and I prayed for the right family to give it to. A friend whose husband had had cancer and had suffered 2 miscarriages wanted IVF but couldn't afford it...we gave her the meds and she just gave birth to twins from IVF. Yet another reason that I am thankful to have gone through my struggle...

If I could deliver one message to people struggling with infertility, it is this. There is hope. God loves you more than you can imagine and He is intimately concerned with your life and future.


----------



## Godsjewel

Please say a prayer for me today, I feel worse than I did yesterday :sick:

I had a 100 degree temp, nauseous, coughing and stuffy. No fun :brat:


----------



## eissac2012

Godsjewel said:


> Please say a prayer for me today, I feel worse than I did yesterday :sick:
> 
> I had a 100 degree temp, nauseous, coughing and stuffy. No fun :brat:

Prayers for you Sarah! Seems like so many people are getting sick right now :(


----------



## eissac2012

Just wanted to give a quick update... Tuesday around 4pm, while still at work, I started feeling very nauseous. Well, I went home a little later still feeling icky. I fell asleep around 10:30, which is crazy early for me, but that's been happening almost every night since last Thursday. 
Anyways...around 3:30am, I woke up miserably sick. After throwing up between 5-6 times, I went back to bed. I spent all day yesterday in bed, feeling miserable. Thankfully, I didn't throw up anymore, just felt miserably nauseous. I was having some pretty intense stomach cramps, so after DH got home from work, we went to a local urgent care. The doctor saw my age, symptoms and immediately asked when my last period was. I told him that I was now 6 days late... to which he decided to do a urine test...which came back negative.. so he said he wasn't convinced and did a blood test too. 
Hopefully we'll have the results around noon today. I'm just sooo thankful that I woke up this morning feeling a million times better. 

Hope everyone is having a great Thursday morning!! Thursdays are always great, because it's almost the weekend, but not quite the craziness of a Friday! :)


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> Please say a prayer for me today, I feel worse than I did yesterday :sick:
> 
> I had a 100 degree temp, nauseous, coughing and stuffy. No fun :brat:

I am praying for your speedy recovery,I had this last week and I am just recovering,I pray that the same God who healed me, the ONLY true and living God will heal you also rapidly!


----------



## PrincessBree

eissac2012 said:


> Just wanted to give a quick update... Tuesday around 4pm, while still at work, I started feeling very nauseous. Well, I went home a little later still feeling icky. I fell asleep around 10:30, which is crazy early for me, but that's been happening almost every night since last Thursday.
> Anyways...around 3:30am, I woke up miserably sick. After throwing up between 5-6 times, I went back to bed. I spent all day yesterday in bed, feeling miserable. Thankfully, I didn't throw up anymore, just felt miserably nauseous. I was having some pretty intense stomach cramps, so after DH got home from work, we went to a local urgent care. The doctor saw my age, symptoms and immediately asked when my last period was. I told him that I was now 6 days late... to which he decided to do a urine test...which came back negative.. so he said he wasn't convinced and did a blood test too.
> Hopefully we'll have the results around noon today. I'm just sooo thankful that I woke up this morning feeling a million times better.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Thursday morning!! Thursdays are always great, because it's almost the weekend, but not quite the craziness of a Friday! :)

Wow...could it be your BFP?!Please keep us updated!!!Praying for you also Xx


----------



## eissac2012

PrincessBree said:


> eissac2012 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to give a quick update... Tuesday around 4pm, while still at work, I started feeling very nauseous. Well, I went home a little later still feeling icky. I fell asleep around 10:30, which is crazy early for me, but that's been happening almost every night since last Thursday.
> Anyways...around 3:30am, I woke up miserably sick. After throwing up between 5-6 times, I went back to bed. I spent all day yesterday in bed, feeling miserable. Thankfully, I didn't throw up anymore, just felt miserably nauseous. I was having some pretty intense stomach cramps, so after DH got home from work, we went to a local urgent care. The doctor saw my age, symptoms and immediately asked when my last period was. I told him that I was now 6 days late... to which he decided to do a urine test...which came back negative.. so he said he wasn't convinced and did a blood test too.
> Hopefully we'll have the results around noon today. I'm just sooo thankful that I woke up this morning feeling a million times better.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Thursday morning!! Thursdays are always great, because it's almost the weekend, but not quite the craziness of a Friday! :)
> 
> Wow...could it be your BFP?!Please keep us updated!!!Praying for you also XxClick to expand...

I am so hopeful that is, of course, but at the same time, I'd just love to know!! I've been drinking sprite all morning to try to settle my stomach, but i still feel ick. I hate not knowing if it's the remnants of a virus or else... but either way, I keep remembering that God is in charge.. and it's all in his timing! If it's not this month, then we continue on :)


----------



## Yukki2011

Godsjewel said:


> Please say a prayer for me today, I feel worse than I did yesterday :sick:
> 
> I had a 100 degree temp, nauseous, coughing and stuffy. No fun :brat:

aww :hug: I will pray for you to have a speedy recovery!


----------



## kalyrra

Hey ladies, sorry I've been gone for awhile! Thank you Jewel for the message asking if I was okay. 

I have been a little busy lately. I crashed my Jeep on the way home from church last Sunday morning. I slid on some ice/slush, and went into a ditch. The jeep rolled 3 times, and came to a stop upside down!! It was completely totalled. 

I am still in awe and gratitude that God has me in His hand... I never should have walked away from that wreck! I have a minor shoulder injury, but that's it. Praise Him!
I believe the stress my body went through rather threw off my cycle. I was 4 days late for AF, but it finally showed. 

On to March for my hubby and I. On another note, I applied for a new position at my job. Right now, I work 12 hr shifts and it's a swing shift. This means I work 2 weeks of day shifts, then switch to 2 weeks of night shifts, and repeat. 
The new position would be normal 8 hr shifts on straight Mon-Fri shifts. This would be crucial for us were we to actually conceive!! So if you wonderful, lovely ladies would pray that God's will be shown in this matter, I would appreciate it! 

I have a very low chance of getting this position... so I know that if they offer it to me, then it'll be God's work! Not to mention, it would mean I would get Sundays off!! As the main church pianist, that would be wonderful! lol


----------



## Yukki2011

Update: I just talked to my doctors nurse and my first appointment will be in march. And she is putting me on progesterone since my levels was at 15.5 she says they want it to 16 something. So I pick up the medicine today. We are waiting to tell people until we are 12 weeks.. Hopefully the pregnancy will go well and HCG will rise.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

:hi: ladies! God bought my hubby and I back safely from our cruise. It is CRAZY how so many of our cycles have synchronized since this thread started! Today is ovulation day for me. 


One funny story from the cruise... My husband ran a bubble bath for me one night. I didn't see any bubbles, but I got in and turned on the whirlpool jets. Within 30 seconds I am completely covered in bubbles and have to stand up! I tried to turn the whirlpool jets off, but I couldn't find the buttons. My husband had to scramble to let the water out of the tub. When all the water was out, the bubbles went from my ankle all the way up to my shoulders and I'm 5'4"!!! He says "I didn't see any bubbles when I put in one cap so I put in half the bottle. In the future I will just stick to what the directions say". :haha:


----------



## PrincessBree

kalyrra said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I've been gone for awhile! Thank you Jewel for the message asking if I was okay.
> 
> I have been a little busy lately. I crashed my Jeep on the way home from church last Sunday morning. I slid on some ice/slush, and went into a ditch. The jeep rolled 3 times, and came to a stop upside down!! It was completely totalled.
> 
> I am still in awe and gratitude that God has me in His hand... I never should have walked away from that wreck! I have a minor shoulder injury, but that's it. Praise Him!
> I believe the stress my body went through rather threw off my cycle. I was 4 days late for AF, but it finally showed.
> 
> On to March for my hubby and I. On another note, I applied for a new position at my job. Right now, I work 12 hr shifts and it's a swing shift. This means I work 2 weeks of day shifts, then switch to 2 weeks of night shifts, and repeat.
> The new position would be normal 8 hr shifts on straight Mon-Fri shifts. This would be crucial for us were we to actually conceive!! So if you wonderful, lovely ladies would pray that God's will be shown in this matter, I would appreciate it!
> 
> I have a very low chance of getting this position... so I know that if they offer it to me, then it'll be God's work! Not to mention, it would mean I would get Sundays off!! As the main church pianist, that would be wonderful! lol

Hey woow that is amazing we are so fragile as human beings but when the hand of God is on your life its like He covers you supernaturally and will leave people wondering how on earth you walked away with a minor injury.Amazing testimony hun.

I know what it is like when work hours etc can get in the way of being able to spend quality time for ttc I pray that God will give you favour on your job and that He will make a way for you.

Keep us updated!xx


----------



## PrincessBree

SuperwomanTTC said:


> :hi: ladies! God bought my hubby and I back safely from our cruise. It is CRAZY how so many of our cycles have synchronized since this thread started! Today is ovulation day for me.
> 
> 
> One funny story from the cruise... My husband ran a bubble bath for me one night. I didn't see any bubbles, but I got in and turned on the whirlpool jets. Within 30 seconds I am completely covered in bubbles and have to stand up! I tried to turn the whirlpool jets off, but I couldn't find the buttons. My husband had to scramble to let the water out of the tub. When all the water was out, the bubbles went from my ankle all the way up to my shoulders and I'm 5'4"!!! He says "I didn't see any bubbles when I put in one cap so I put in half the bottle. In the future I will just stick to what the directions say". :haha:

hahahaha that actually made me lol that is just such a typical man thing to do lol hahaha i guess that must have made for alot of fun afterwards though lol x


----------



## PrincessBree

angel11 said:


> Hey PrincessBree - Consider yourself prayed for hun! It is such a hard thing to go through. We as women, tend to want to be in control. And we do this by temping and charting so we can feel that we are doing everything from our side to facilitate this. It doesn't mean that we do not let God take control. It's so hard to explain but I hope you get my point.
> 
> Perhaps try and scale down how much you actually "try". Once I charted for 3 months, I pretty much knew my cycle so I would only temp about 5 days leading up to O, and just to confirm O. If my AF is late, I would temp to see if my temp is down or not. It wasn't that I was hiding this from DH. He knew I was doing this, but I just didn't share it with him as much and it was tough, but I think I could handle the pressure better than him.
> 
> But as I am sure you do, over and above all of this, just keep praying and keep positive thoughts in your head. I always prayed to God even before wanting a baby, saying that I do not want a baby now, but when I do, and He grants me that privilege, I would most certainly raise my child in a way that God would be proud off. Every month that I did not get that positive BFP, I would pray once again for him to help me, but then say, only if its Your will God.
> 
> It is definitely hard, but one thing I can assure you ladies, once you get that BFP, you forget whether you tried for 1 month or 10 months. It doesn't matter anymore. Its for the moment.
> 
> Remember: Faith isn't faith until it is all you are holding onto.

Thank you for the prayers sis your faith is a real encouragement to me and funny enough at Bible School today in class we learnt about faith-I learnt that His word has to find a place in me to transform what I see. So I no longer look at a situation in the natural but I look through the eyes of faith and tell my situation what God is going to do for me!!

Your so precious I am lookin forward to hearing more of your journey as you progress throughout your pregnancy.And I am praying for you also Many Blessings xx


----------



## DBZ34

Hello again ladies!! 

I haven't been posting lately, but I have been stalking. The Bible verses and devotionals have really lifted my spirit and I'm so glad I stumbled across this group. Thank you ladies and I will definitely keep you all in my prayers. 

As for the TTC side of things, I'm in the TWW. I'm either 3DPO or 5DPO today. FF changed my date this morning, but I think I'm 5DPO, so that's what I'm going with. Just came down with a cold/sore throat, so I'm off to bed early to aid recovery. Still waiting and putting it all in God's hands.


----------



## DBZ34

kalyrra said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I've been gone for awhile! Thank you Jewel for the message asking if I was okay.
> 
> I have been a little busy lately. I crashed my Jeep on the way home from church last Sunday morning. I slid on some ice/slush, and went into a ditch. The jeep rolled 3 times, and came to a stop upside down!! It was completely totalled.
> 
> I am still in awe and gratitude that God has me in His hand... I never should have walked away from that wreck! I have a minor shoulder injury, but that's it. Praise Him!
> I believe the stress my body went through rather threw off my cycle. I was 4 days late for AF, but it finally showed.
> 
> On to March for my hubby and I. On another note, I applied for a new position at my job. Right now, I work 12 hr shifts and it's a swing shift. This means I work 2 weeks of day shifts, then switch to 2 weeks of night shifts, and repeat.
> The new position would be normal 8 hr shifts on straight Mon-Fri shifts. This would be crucial for us were we to actually conceive!! So if you wonderful, lovely ladies would pray that God's will be shown in this matter, I would appreciate it!
> 
> I have a very low chance of getting this position... so I know that if they offer it to me, then it'll be God's work! Not to mention, it would mean I would get Sundays off!! As the main church pianist, that would be wonderful! lol


I'm so glad to hear that you're okay after the crash. God is amazing and I'm so glad he was watching over you. I'm keeping you in my prayers for a BFP and a new position. 



Yukki2011 said:


> Update: I just talked to my doctors nurse and my first appointment will be in march. And she is putting me on progesterone since my levels was at 15.5 she says they want it to 16 something. So I pick up the medicine today. We are waiting to tell people until we are 12 weeks.. Hopefully the pregnancy will go well and HCG will rise.

So glad to hear the doctor's visit went okay and they're working to help you have a healthy and safe pregnancy. Keep us updated. :)


----------



## Heather11

Hello my beautiful ladies!! I am sorry it has been a couple of days. Life has thrown DH and I another curve ball. My MIL is battling breast cancer and recently found out that she has colon cancer as well......:nope: It is times like these that make me question faith and it is a struggle to understand why God would do this to somebody and not even once, but TWICE!!!!! So needless to say I have been spending some time trying to understand and refocus my faith and what not. 

In the mean time DH and I are trying to move forward with the baby making and hopefully we will be able to deliver the family some much needed good news.

I hope that everybody else is doing well! :flower:


----------



## annbaby32

jellytiggy said:


> I just went through the forum rules and i may have said something i shouldn't have.
> I'll go again.My name is Linda,I am African but live in England.
> In 2007 an acquaintance asked to give my number to a guy she knows,i was like fine.We then started talking on the phone for a month and eventually met up.We clicked.It's been a rollercoaster,bittersweet.Eventually we got married last year.
> Have been TTC,i just recently found out about charting and checking for ovulation signs.It will boogle your mind as to how ignorant about these things i have been mostly because of where i'm from and how sheltered i was.
> On August 24th 2007,when i was 23,i had a BFP and was sorely afraid cos i was in school,and was having relations with DH when i knew it was against all my beliefs.We fell into sin big time.
> 
> On the same day,after the test,we had a termination(was 3 weeks):cry::cry:.I sorely regret it now,i am constantly tormented by it,daily i think of it.I have confessed to God and yet i can't seem to find peace.DH feels i will have a breakdown.I have not been able to discuss it with anyone apart from DH because i feel ashamed and unclean.And my culture forbids things like this.
> I fear i may not be able to have kids,i fear i have been damaged,i fear that i can never be forgiven.I fear that i am a monster and i am filled with guilt constantly.I do not know what to do most times cos i am consumed with fear.
> Will have to go for med check ups and co but still i dunno if i can ever be truly free.
> Please pray for me,for me to accept the grace God has given.This has affected all aspects of my life,spiritually,mentally,everything.
> God bless you all,i hope to learn a lot from here.

Dear Linda
Welcome! Our God is an awesome God because he has gotten us ALL to connect through this wonderful technology! Can you imagine if this was like some 100 years back when all this was taboo? We would be sitting at home moping around, not sure what to do, whom to confide in and how to go on.
But we are living in better times! Amen!

I read through your story...and I want to start with a :hugs:
We are all weak sometime or the other but God is our strength, and you have turned to him. There is no way he will let you down because you are his precious angel. 
Your sins ARE forgiven...you have gone to the LORD in repentance...and he has promised in *Isaiah 1:18*
_"Come now, let us reason together," says the LORD. "Though your sins are like scarlet, they shall be as white as snow; though they are red as crimson, they shall be like wool.
_

Forgive yourself because GOD has forgiven you. The evil one is given a great weapon in guilt...our GOD chastens but he never condemns!

Whip out your bible - that great mighty weapon that GOD has given us - and claim the promise in this verse. And then love him Linda, love your GOD with all your heart because he has promised that _perfect loves knows no fear_.

When you love him, you will not know fear. I have known so much fear in my life that I didn't know what kind of darkness I was in till the LORD showed me.

He is a just GOD, who knows we are but clay...he doesn't punish us the way we deserve to be punished for some of our sins. If he did, we wouldn't be able to stand in this world. He is a gracious GOD and he loves you so much.
So raise your hands in worship and praise....these two GOD given weapons can conquer anything and stay grounded in faith.

Keep telling yourself this lovely verse from *2 Corinthias 12:9*
_But he said to me, "My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness." Therefore I will boast all the more gladly about my weaknesses, so that Christ's power may rest on me._

Be blessed sister!


----------



## annbaby32

Angel! WOW! You are an amazing woman! Such an inspiration. I'm thankful that I got to read your story. :)


----------



## Godsjewel

My temp went from 101 yesterday to 98 this morning...thank you Jesus :happydance:

Now just feeling a little stuffy and coughing, but nothing compared to how I was feeling yesterday.

It was so nice to log on this morning and see so many wonderful posts, makes my heart happy :D


----------



## Godsjewel

"Even now I know that whatever You ask of God, God will give You."
John 11:22

What would you say to Jesus if you could stand face to face with Him right now? Would you ask Him why you havent conceived? Would He hear cries for healing or rants of anger? Expressions of love? While you probably wont get such an opportunity this side of eternity, there was a woman one day who did.

Martha was a close friend of Jesus. One would think that being in Jesus inner circle would have its perks. However, when Jesus received word that Marthas brother, Lazarus, was dying and they needed His healing touch, He delayed His coming by four days. Much to the dismay and confusion of Martha, Lazarus died. 

Eventually Jesus came to the aid of Martha and her grieving family. Lazarus was in the tomb and had already begun to stink when someone noticed the shadow of a Man coming down the road. Martha could not contain herself or her curiosity. She ran to meet Jesus saying, Oh, Jesus! If you had just been here! 

I wonder if she asked Him why He wasnt there. Have you? God, why werent You there when I needed You most? Where were You when I begged You to let this be the month? Why wont You help the doctors know what to do? Why wont You tell me what to do? Are you beginning to feel like a modern day Martha? 

Weighed down with the burden of grief and standing face to face with the Jesus who had disappointed her, Martha said something profound. Even now I know that whatever You ask of God, God will give You." I love those first two wordsEven now! Even now that the one I love is dead, even now that it seems that Youve ignored our cries for help and mercy, even now that Im so broken inside that I simply dont know how Ill face tomorrow, even now I know that whatever you ask of God, Hell give to You. 

Somehow, though blinded by her tears, Martha found a precious measure of faith. She stands looking eye to eye with God robed in human flesh. The God who created Lazarus body, yet for whatever reason, refused to recreate it. No excuses. Nothing to hide behind. Just a face-to-face encounter with a God who said No. Martha could have cursed Him. She could have told Him that He was cruel. She could have turned her back on Him, walked away and never looked back. Thank God she didnt! She simply said, come what may, I know You are still able. My circumstances are screaming out at me that Youve surely blown it this time. This horrible situation says that my family slipped through the proverbial cracks. My emotions may not be in line with what I proclaim to You today, but somehow, even now, I know Youre still God and Youre still in charge.

You have the same choice to make as Martha had that day. You can curse God and walk away from Him, refusing to believe in a God who refuses to breathe life into your womb. God allows you to make that choice for yourself. You can wrap yourself so tightly around your hurt that no one is allowed in, or you can choose to trust in an unseen God whose plan is more invisible than His face. 

Even now I trust You. Even now that the calendar pages continue to turn, even now that we have done everything we can and are still unable to conceive, even now that my heart still hurts and the tears still flow, even now as the waiting continues, I know You are still God and You still have a plan for my life.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> My temp went from 101 yesterday to 98 this morning...thank you Jesus :happydance:
> 
> Now just feeling a little stuffy and coughing, but nothing compared to how I was feeling yesterday.
> 
> It was so nice to log on this morning and see so many wonderful posts, makes my heart happy :D

I'm glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/0nUmw.jpg

We all need a pick-me-up day no matter what size! :haha:


----------



## Jumik

Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/0nUmw.jpg
> 
> We all need a pick-me-up day no matter what size! :haha:

:haha: Awwwww that is just too cute!


----------



## faithmum

Godsjewel said:


> My temp went from 101 yesterday to 98 this morning...thank you Jesus :happydance:
> 
> Now just feeling a little stuffy and coughing, but nothing compared to how I was feeling yesterday.
> 
> It was so nice to log on this morning and see so many wonderful posts, makes my heart happy :D


So happy your fever broke!! My left yesterday too...I'm feeling like a new woman today. Don't overdo it hun!!


----------



## Jumik

"Is anything too hard for the Lord?" "No good thing will He withhold from them that walk uprightly." "If ye then, being evil, know how to give good gifts unto your children, how much more shall your Father which is in heaven give good things to them that ask Him." "If we live by the Spirit, let us also walk by the Spirit."


----------



## Godsjewel

Jumik said:


> "Is anything too hard for the Lord?" "No good thing will He withhold from them that walk uprightly." "If ye then, being evil, know how to give good gifts unto your children, how much more shall your Father which is in heaven give good things to them that ask Him." "If we live by the Spirit, let us also walk by the Spirit."

AMEN!!! I got the chills on that one. Thank you sis!


----------



## BRK06

PrincessBree said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I see everyone is testifying of Gods goodness. I really needed to read some of these posts today as it has really taken my mind off of some of the issues I have been facing recently.
> 
> I today thank God because He answered one prayer and that was that I could know Him.I used to attend church and look around at all of the people worshipping Him and giving Him praise and I so desired to encounter Him in that way in freedom and liberty but it was though I couldnt get close as I wanted to.But I kept on drawing near to Him and just as He promised, He drew near to me and now I am walking with Him and He has fixed up my life from being someone who was drinking nearly everyday,going from one broken relationship to the next.He has healed me and now I am married to an absoloute diamond and my husband is about to be put forward for ministerial training.I thank God because it is not how you start out that is important it is how you finish off that is important.Amen!!
> 
> Sisters could you pray for me because my husband told me he thinks its best that we ntnp instead of ttc.I know you probably think its not important because they both have the same outcome-hubby wants babies and will be happy if and when we get pregnant even if it was this month!but he just prefers it all without all the pressure of saying that we are ttc,i can understand that.He doesnt want me to chart or keep checking on my most fertile days etc,the way he sees it is either way one of these days we will get pregnant because a chart cant make you pregnant only God can..I kind of see where he is coming from,I dont know maybe I am trying to help God instead of having complete faith that in His time it will happen. We have been not using protection for about 12 months and still now no baby.I just want to happy and content in Gods will.If you can understand my prayer request from that lol please could you pray?Thanx so much xxPrincessBreexx

Thank you for sharing your testimony with us!! I'll be praying for you :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

Heather11 said:


> Hello my beautiful ladies!! I am sorry it has been a couple of days. Life has thrown DH and I another curve ball. My MIL is battling breast cancer and recently found out that she has colon cancer as well......:nope: It is times like these that make me question faith and it is a struggle to understand why God would do this to somebody and not even once, but TWICE!!!!! So needless to say I have been spending some time trying to understand and refocus my faith and what not.
> 
> In the mean time DH and I are trying to move forward with the baby making and hopefully we will be able to deliver the family some much needed good news.
> 
> I hope that everybody else is doing well! :flower:

Oh, Heather! :cry: I'm so sorry to hear that! I will definitely keep your MIL in my prayers, as well as you and the rest of your family. Praying you can bless your MIL with a grandbaby soon. :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/0nUmw.jpg
> 
> We all need a pick-me-up day no matter what size! :haha:

:haha: I love it! I want one to hold!


----------



## beckysprayer

kalyrra said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I've been gone for awhile! Thank you Jewel for the message asking if I was okay.
> 
> I have been a little busy lately. I crashed my Jeep on the way home from church last Sunday morning. I slid on some ice/slush, and went into a ditch. The jeep rolled 3 times, and came to a stop upside down!! It was completely totalled.
> 
> I am still in awe and gratitude that God has me in His hand... I never should have walked away from that wreck! I have a minor shoulder injury, but that's it. Praise Him!
> I believe the stress my body went through rather threw off my cycle. I was 4 days late for AF, but it finally showed.
> 
> On to March for my hubby and I. On another note, I applied for a new position at my job. Right now, I work 12 hr shifts and it's a swing shift. This means I work 2 weeks of day shifts, then switch to 2 weeks of night shifts, and repeat.
> The new position would be normal 8 hr shifts on straight Mon-Fri shifts. This would be crucial for us were we to actually conceive!! So if you wonderful, lovely ladies would pray that God's will be shown in this matter, I would appreciate it!
> 
> I have a very low chance of getting this position... so I know that if they offer it to me, then it'll be God's work! Not to mention, it would mean I would get Sundays off!! As the main church pianist, that would be wonderful! lol


Praise the Lord you were okay in your car accident! Praying you get the new position [-o&lt;


----------



## beckysprayer

Yukki2011 said:


> Update: I just talked to my doctors nurse and my first appointment will be in march. And she is putting me on progesterone since my levels was at 15.5 she says they want it to 16 something. So I pick up the medicine today. We are waiting to tell people until we are 12 weeks.. Hopefully the pregnancy will go well and HCG will rise.

Praying your levels rise and you have a happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

SuperwomanTTC said:


> :hi: ladies! God bought my hubby and I back safely from our cruise. It is CRAZY how so many of our cycles have synchronized since this thread started! Today is ovulation day for me.
> 
> 
> One funny story from the cruise... My husband ran a bubble bath for me one night. I didn't see any bubbles, but I got in and turned on the whirlpool jets. Within 30 seconds I am completely covered in bubbles and have to stand up! I tried to turn the whirlpool jets off, but I couldn't find the buttons. My husband had to scramble to let the water out of the tub. When all the water was out, the bubbles went from my ankle all the way up to my shoulders and I'm 5'4"!!! He says "I didn't see any bubbles when I put in one cap so I put in half the bottle. In the future I will just stick to what the directions say". :haha:


haha that's such a funny story! :haha: I'm glad you had a good time on your cruise.


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/0nUmw.jpg
> 
> We all need a pick-me-up day no matter what size! :haha:


I love this!


----------



## Heather11

beckysprayer said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello my beautiful ladies!! I am sorry it has been a couple of days. Life has thrown DH and I another curve ball. My MIL is battling breast cancer and recently found out that she has colon cancer as well......:nope: It is times like these that make me question faith and it is a struggle to understand why God would do this to somebody and not even once, but TWICE!!!!! So needless to say I have been spending some time trying to understand and refocus my faith and what not.
> 
> In the mean time DH and I are trying to move forward with the baby making and hopefully we will be able to deliver the family some much needed good news.
> 
> I hope that everybody else is doing well! :flower:
> 
> Oh, Heather! :cry: I'm so sorry to hear that! I will definitely keep your MIL in my prayers, as well as you and the rest of your family. Praying you can bless your MIL with a grandbaby soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you!!! We are all feeling a bit better after a couple of day of thought and process. She is being amazingly strong whether for real or to keep everybody else positive, either way I hope she makes it through this as well!


----------



## BRK06

eissac2012 said:


> Just wanted to give a quick update... Tuesday around 4pm, while still at work, I started feeling very nauseous. Well, I went home a little later still feeling icky. I fell asleep around 10:30, which is crazy early for me, but that's been happening almost every night since last Thursday.
> Anyways...around 3:30am, I woke up miserably sick. After throwing up between 5-6 times, I went back to bed. I spent all day yesterday in bed, feeling miserable. Thankfully, I didn't throw up anymore, just felt miserably nauseous. I was having some pretty intense stomach cramps, so after DH got home from work, we went to a local urgent care. The doctor saw my age, symptoms and immediately asked when my last period was. I told him that I was now 6 days late... to which he decided to do a urine test...which came back negative.. so he said he wasn't convinced and did a blood test too.
> Hopefully we'll have the results around noon today. I'm just sooo thankful that I woke up this morning feeling a million times better.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Thursday morning!! Thursdays are always great, because it's almost the weekend, but not quite the craziness of a Friday! :)

How are you doing, Hon? Praying you get some good news! Let us know what you find out :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

kalyrra said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I've been gone for awhile! Thank you Jewel for the message asking if I was okay.
> 
> I have been a little busy lately. I crashed my Jeep on the way home from church last Sunday morning. I slid on some ice/slush, and went into a ditch. The jeep rolled 3 times, and came to a stop upside down!! It was completely totalled.
> 
> I am still in awe and gratitude that God has me in His hand... I never should have walked away from that wreck! I have a minor shoulder injury, but that's it. Praise Him!
> I believe the stress my body went through rather threw off my cycle. I was 4 days late for AF, but it finally showed.
> 
> On to March for my hubby and I. On another note, I applied for a new position at my job. Right now, I work 12 hr shifts and it's a swing shift. This means I work 2 weeks of day shifts, then switch to 2 weeks of night shifts, and repeat.
> The new position would be normal 8 hr shifts on straight Mon-Fri shifts. This would be crucial for us were we to actually conceive!! So if you wonderful, lovely ladies would pray that God's will be shown in this matter, I would appreciate it!
> 
> I have a very low chance of getting this position... so I know that if they offer it to me, then it'll be God's work! Not to mention, it would mean I would get Sundays off!! As the main church pianist, that would be wonderful! lol


Oh wow!! I'm glad you're ok! God was looking out for you

Praying for you Sweetie... I hope that job position comes through for you!


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> Hello my beautiful ladies!! I am sorry it has been a couple of days. Life has thrown DH and I another curve ball. My MIL is battling breast cancer and recently found out that she has colon cancer as well......:nope: It is times like these that make me question faith and it is a struggle to understand why God would do this to somebody and not even once, but TWICE!!!!! So needless to say I have been spending some time trying to understand and refocus my faith and what not.
> 
> In the mean time DH and I are trying to move forward with the baby making and hopefully we will be able to deliver the family some much needed good news.
> 
> I hope that everybody else is doing well! :flower:


I'm so sorry Hon...I'm praying for you and your MIL. We can't understand why some things happen, just have to trust that if He's brought us to it, He will see us through. :hugs: We're all here for you!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> My temp went from 101 yesterday to 98 this morning...thank you Jesus :happydance:
> 
> Now just feeling a little stuffy and coughing, but nothing compared to how I was feeling yesterday.
> 
> It was so nice to log on this morning and see so many wonderful posts, makes my heart happy :D

I'm so glad you're feeling better!! :happydance:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/0nUmw.jpg
> 
> We all need a pick-me-up day no matter what size! :haha:

 Love this!!! Almost reminds me of picking up Bubba :haha:


----------



## BRK06

In Psalm 92, the poet begins with a commendation of praise: &#8220;It is good to give thanks to the Lord.&#8221; Good for what? Good for you and me. It does our soul a world of good to turn from anxious thoughts and fill our days with prayerful praise; good to greet each morning with songs of thanksgiving, for such praise makes us glad. It lifts us out of gloom and replaces our sadness with cheerful songs at the &#8220;works of [His] hands&#8221; (v.4). And what is that work? The work He is doing in us!

Here&#8217;s one of my most cherished metaphors: &#8220;The righteous shall flourish like a palm tree, he shall grow like a cedar in Lebanon. Those who are planted in the house of the Lord shall flourish in the courts of our God. They shall still bear fruit in old age; they shall be fresh and flourishing&#8221; (vv.12-14).

Palms are symbols of towering beauty and cedars of unbending strength. These are the characteristics of those who have been &#8220;planted in the house of the Lord&#8221; (v.13). Their roots go down into the soil of God&#8217;s unquenchable love.

Do you think your usefulness to God is over? Continue in God&#8217;s Word, rooted and grounded in Christ, drinking in His love and faithfulness. Then, no matter your age, you will bear fruit and be &#8220;fresh and flourishing.&#8221;

From your heart give God your praise
For His blessings all your days;
Lift your voice to God above&#8212;
God of mercy, God of love. &#8212;Hess

Praise comes naturally when you count your blessings.


----------



## me222

Hi all. Heather I'm sorry about your MIL. Has she tried essaic tea? or looked into the Gerson therapy? https://gerson.org/GersonTherapy/gersontherapy.htm I think it's worth a try to look into these things as they won't make you as sick as chemo and there are many positive results. You can also google Rene Cassie. (she made the essaic tea for cancer patients) 
Oh, and perhaps you could watch this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNoZSduLMuo. It's a very interesting video about cancer. I hope I haven't offended you or anyone on here by giving those suggestions??? Just wanting to help. Hugs to you, Heather! Praying for your MIL and you and your DH.


----------



## me222

Has anyone been using Royal Jelly?? Or heard much about it? Just been researching it and think I may purchase some. I remember my mum saying that royal jelly helped her get pregnant. What do others think about it?


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Hello beautiful women of God :flower:

With so many of us in the tww - I wanted to share two scriptures I read this morning regarding waiting. They are from The Message Translation of the Bible:

Micah 7:7
But me, I'm not giving up.
I'm sticking around to see what God will do.
I'm waiting for God to make things right.
I'm counting on God to listen to me. 

Isaiah 30:18
But God's not finished. He's waiting around to be gracious to you.
He's gathering strength to show mercy to you.
God takes the time to do everything righteverything.
Those who wait around for him are the lucky ones.


Be blessed and walk in the favor of God!


----------



## Irishbabe

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/0nUmw.jpg
> 
> We all need a pick-me-up day no matter what size! :haha:
> 
> Love this!!! Almost reminds me of picking up Bubba :haha:Click to expand...

Awwww that is so adorable :cloud9:

Sending everyone :dust:

Xxx


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> Has anyone been using Royal Jelly?? Or heard much about it? Just been researching it and think I may purchase some. I remember my mum saying that royal jelly helped her get pregnant. What do others think about it?

I haven't heard of it, but I'm guessing it wouldn't hurt :thumbup:


----------



## Heather11

Good evening!! How is everybody!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Good evening!! How is everybody!!

Hi sweetie! I'm just resting, still feeling under the weather, so doing my best to rest and drink lots of liquids.

How's everything with you?


----------



## BRK06

I just had to share this with you ladies... It's still making me laugh!!!!! :rofl:

Kim @ Zumba:

https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/b23108e4.jpg


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Good evening!! How is everybody!!
> 
> Hi sweetie! I'm just resting, still feeling under the weather, so doing my best to rest and drink lots of liquids.
> 
> How's everything with you?Click to expand...


I hope you are feeling better soon! :flower: 

I am resting this evening as well....been so busy nice to take a moment to rest.


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> I just had to share this with you ladies... It's still making me laugh!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Kim @ Zumba:
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/b23108e4.jpg


That is awesome! lol and so true


----------



## Heather11

Do any of you girls blog? I used to and then I stopped and I just decided to start again. Haven't done much with it you, but if you blog add me and I will add you back! :winkwink:

https://theinconsequentialtruth.blogspot.com/


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> I just had to share this with you ladies... It's still making me laugh!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Kim @ Zumba:
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/b23108e4.jpg

Crazy because I really do look just like the girl on the left when I Zumba :haha:


----------



## Irishbabe

Hi everyone, 

Hope you's don't mind me joining in :)

Me and my OH have been ttc about year and half now and really trying to stay motivated and not give up. Keep telling myself it'll happen when it's meant to.

We're going in holiday in June and I'm trying to tone up to try and take my mind off ttc.

I've just read about royal jelly - does anyone know of this helps with getting BFP and should my OH be taking anything?

Many thanks xxx

:dust:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

BRK06 said:


> I just had to share this with you ladies... It's still making me laugh!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Kim @ Zumba:
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/b23108e4.jpg

I teach a Zumba class to high school girls twice a month and I HAVE to show them this pic! Hilarious!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Irishbabe said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope you's don't mind me joining in :)
> 
> Me and my OH have been ttc about year and half now and really trying to stay motivated and not give up. Keep telling myself it'll happen when it's meant to.
> 
> We're going in holiday in June and I'm trying to tone up to try and take my mind off ttc.
> 
> I've just read about royal jelly - does anyone know of this helps with getting BFP and should my OH be taking anything?
> 
> Many thanks xxx
> 
> :dust:

:hi: Irishbabe! I'm a pharmacist and I only talked to one woman who took royal jelly. It supposedly gave her more days of EWCM. If you have cm problems - it might be worth a try.

Our bodies respond best when they are well nourished and well hydrated be sure to eat well balanced meals and drink some water. If you aren't already taking them, I suggest that you start taking prenatal vitamins and that OH takes a multivitamin.
:dust:


----------



## HisGrace

Heather11 said:


> Do any of you girls blog? I used to and then I stopped and I just decided to start again. Haven't done much with it you, but if you blog add me and I will add you back! :winkwink:
> 
> https://theinconsequentialtruth.blogspot.com/

I blog, too. I just followed your blog. I love reading blogs.


----------



## Heather11

HisGrace said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you girls blog? I used to and then I stopped and I just decided to start again. Haven't done much with it you, but if you blog add me and I will add you back! :winkwink:
> 
> https://theinconsequentialtruth.blogspot.com/
> 
> I blog, too. I just followed your blog. I love reading blogs.Click to expand...

Thanks! I love reading blogs too! I used to do it all the time when I was younger and then I stopped. So my husband was like you should do it again so I set it up and then didn't writer anything for like a year....so i finally posted! I hope I can keep up with it! I will def follow you back! :flower:


----------



## Irishbabe

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Irishbabe said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope you's don't mind me joining in :)
> 
> Me and my OH have been ttc about year and half now and really trying to stay motivated and not give up. Keep telling myself it'll happen when it's meant to.
> 
> We're going in holiday in June and I'm trying to tone up to try and take my mind off ttc.
> 
> I've just read about royal jelly - does anyone know of this helps with getting BFP and should my OH be taking anything?
> 
> Many thanks xxx
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :hi: Irishbabe! I'm a pharmacist and I only talked to one woman who took royal jelly. It supposedly gave her more days of EWCM. If you have cm problems - it might be worth a try.
> 
> Our bodies respond best when they are well nourished and well hydrated be sure to eat well balanced meals and drink some water. If you aren't already taking them, I suggest that you start taking prenatal vitamins and that OH takes a multivitamin.
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hi and thanks for your reply :thumbup:

I'm taking folic acid and multi vitamins. OH isn't taking anything, I heard zinc is good for men - do you kno if this is true? 

I don't have cm problems - you wouldn't recommend anything else that would increase our chances of conceiving?

:flower:

Xxx


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Irishbabe said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irishbabe said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope you's don't mind me joining in :)
> 
> Me and my OH have been ttc about year and half now and really trying to stay motivated and not give up. Keep telling myself it'll happen when it's meant to.
> 
> We're going in holiday in June and I'm trying to tone up to try and take my mind off ttc.
> 
> I've just read about royal jelly - does anyone know of this helps with getting BFP and should my OH be taking anything?
> 
> Many thanks xxx
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :hi: Irishbabe! I'm a pharmacist and I only talked to one woman who took royal jelly. It supposedly gave her more days of EWCM. If you have cm problems - it might be worth a try.
> 
> Our bodies respond best when they are well nourished and well hydrated be sure to eat well balanced meals and drink some water. If you aren't already taking them, I suggest that you start taking prenatal vitamins and that OH takes a multivitamin.
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi and thanks for your reply :thumbup:
> 
> I'm taking folic acid and multi vitamins. OH isn't taking anything, I heard zinc is good for men - do you kno if this is true?
> 
> I don't have cm problems - you wouldn't recommend anything else that would increase our chances of conceiving?
> 
> :flower:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

:thumbup: It is great that you are taking vitamins! Zinc aids in production of testosterone, but too much zinc will do more harm than good. OH would be best off just taking a multi vitamin so that he gets the safest dosages of minerals and vitamins. There are no other supplements that I'd recommended to increase chances of conceiving. All that's left is to "baby dance" during your fertile days :winkwink:


----------



## Scottky

Let me just start off by saying we serve and belong to an amazing God!!

This weekend has been nothing short of an emotional roller coaster for me :/ I have been on pinterest and have been pinning some baby stuff since we are trying and I know LOTS of pregnant women currently, well apparently alot of the ladies at my church have been asking the preachers wife if I am pregnant, well I laugh and say oh how silly of them (because we haven't told anyone were trying) and on the inside it tears me up knowing that I would love nothing more than to announce that I am expecting. So that has been stressing me some, and to top that, my sister announces yesterday that she is pregnant. I am so extremely excited to be an aunt, and so excited for her and her husband, but man oh man is that difficult. 

Well on to the positives that have turned my weekend around. This morning fertility friend finally put up an estimated ovulation day of last Wednesday, and since we be tuesday night, I am hopeful that we times things out well. Second positive... I have given up. Hocolafe and soda, and have lost 4 lbs already :) 

I am so greatful for you ladies, and for my amazing God, who is in control, and has perfect timing for everything, even if we don't understand the timing or the plans. 


Then shall ye call upon me, and ye shall go and pray unto me, and I will hearken unto you. And ye shall seek me, and find me, when ye shall search for me with all your heart.
Jerimiah 29:12-13


----------



## me222

Irishbabe said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope you's don't mind me joining in :)
> 
> Me and my OH have been ttc about year and half now and really trying to stay motivated and not give up. Keep telling myself it'll happen when it's meant to.
> 
> We're going in holiday in June and I'm trying to tone up to try and take my mind off ttc.
> 
> I've just read about royal jelly - does anyone know of this helps with getting BFP and should my OH be taking anything?
> 
> Many thanks xxx
> 
> :dust:

Welcome Irishbabe! May you be encouraged, uplifted and supported as you connect to this thread and trust Jesus. It is easy to want to give up- but also hard, if that makes sense? Like, you can decide to give up but still- in your heart- be hoping for a baby. 
I've researched royal jelly Saturday afternoon (spent a few hours looking it up and reading success stories). I was thinking about it because I remembered my mum saying that she used royal jelly (as well as acupuncture) to have a child (she and my dad had 6 children!). So, I decided to order some fresh royal jelly. Now just waiting for it to arrive. I think it's definitely worth a try..and even if it does not work - it's good for your health anyway (boosts immune system, gives you more energy). + it's natural. 

If you don't mind me asking - have you seen a doctor regarding fertility? I've been ttc for 13 months and haven't seen one. Just wondering what path you're taking?


----------



## me222

Scottky said:


> Let me just start off by saying we serve and belong to an amazing God!!
> 
> This weekend has been nothing short of an emotional roller coaster for me :/ I have been on pinterest and have been pinning some baby stuff since we are trying and I know LOTS of pregnant women currently, well apparently alot of the ladies at my church have been asking the preachers wife if I am pregnant, well I laugh and say oh how silly of them (because we haven't told anyone were trying) and on the inside it tears me up knowing that I would love nothing more than to announce that I am expecting. So that has been stressing me some, and to top that, my sister announces yesterday that she is pregnant. I am so extremely excited to be an aunt, and so excited for her and her husband, but man oh man is that difficult.
> 
> Well on to the positives that have turned my weekend around. This morning fertility friend finally put up an estimated ovulation day of last Wednesday, and since we be tuesday night, I am hopeful that we times things out well. Second positive... I have given up. Hocolafe and soda, and have lost 4 lbs already :)
> 
> I am so greatful for you ladies, and for my amazing God, who is in control, and has perfect timing for everything, even if we don't understand the timing or the plans.
> 
> 
> Then shall ye call upon me, and ye shall go and pray unto me, and I will hearken unto you. And ye shall seek me, and find me, when ye shall search for me with all your heart.
> Jerimiah 29:12-13

Hey Skottky! That's terrible how people are so nosey!!! It can so easily happen at church - almost like a gossipping pool when it shouldn't be! I get so over people asking others whether I'm pregnant or even asking me. No one knows we're trying either and so it hurts. And, it recently hurt when a friend of mine told me she was pregnant and they weren't even trying. + there's many young families at my church- many babies. Do you have the same at your church? I hope your preacher's wife is telling those women to mind their own business!
May we cast our burdens onto God. He understands how we feel as He knows our thoughts and hurts before they even happen. May He use our ttc journeys for His glory. 

Well done on losing the weight! :) Keep going at it! I'm trying to tone up too. 

Praying for comfort for you and a child.


----------



## BRK06

I hope you ladies are having a blessed Sunday!!


Job 19:25 For I know that my redeemer liveth, and that he shall stand at the latter day upon the earth:

This quote by Job is not made at the beginning of the book when Job is living a life of luxury. This quote by Job is not made at the end of the book after Job had a conversation with God and God had restored everything unto him. No, this quote by Job is made in the middle of the book during a time when he was in the midst of a trial.

Job was not high on a mountaintop receiving special instructions from God on how he was supposed to live his life. Job was not in his bed at home listening to God speak to him during the night. Job was not on a walk with God talking to him about what was going to be happening in the world around him. No, Job had lost everything he had and his friends were verbally beating him up about some secret sin that he had committed.

Job was not facing perfect circumstances but he was able to loudly proclaim that he knew that God was alive. It is easy to say that you know God is alive when things are going your way. It is much harder to proclaim the goodness of God when lifes trials seem to be about to overwhelm you.

Hannah was a married woman who desired a child. She had the love of her husband but the thing she desired more than anything else in the world was a son. Hannah desired a child so bad that she could not celebrate with everyone else at the feast. Instead, Hannah went to the temple where she prayed with great fervency. Hannah understood that her God lived and that HE was the only one who could deliver her from being childless. Hannah knew that the problem was not with her husband since he was having children by his other wife. Even though God seemed to have cursed her by not giving her a child, Hannah was not going to be persuaded that God could not give her what she desired.

Do you know that God lives today? Can you share a testimony of how God has delivered you from some sort of trouble? Can you share a testimony of how God has provided for you in a special way? Can you share a testimony of how God protected you from something before it even happened?

God is alive and HE is to be the source of your strength. Job understood this principle and even though most people would look at his life and make a comment about how could a loving God allow such a terrible thing to happen to HIS faithful follower? Job was not going to be discouraged.

If you are relying upon your own strength, the problems that you will face in this world will discourage you. However, if you chose to rely upon God, it does not matter how large the storms are around you, if you keep your focus upon HIM, there will be nothing that Satan can do to destroy you. It will not be easy to trust God in the midst of the storm, but if you patiently keep your focus upon HIM, soon HE will give you the desires of your heart.

It is in the midst of the storm that you need to say with confidence, I know that my redeemer liveth. Yes you need to have faith in God at all times of your life, but when Satan starts attacking your faith, that is when you should be diving into the word of God for strength to see you through each day.


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> Do any of you girls blog? I used to and then I stopped and I just decided to start again. Haven't done much with it you, but if you blog add me and I will add you back! :winkwink:
> 
> https://theinconsequentialtruth.blogspot.com/

I don't blog, but I do enjoy reading the blogs of others! I'll go check yours out!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> I just had to share this with you ladies... It's still making me laugh!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Kim @ Zumba:
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/b23108e4.jpg
> 
> Crazy because I really do look just like the girl on the left when I Zumba :haha:Click to expand...

Hahaha! I'm all about the tutu! :dance:


----------



## BRK06

SuperwomanTTC said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> I just had to share this with you ladies... It's still making me laugh!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Kim @ Zumba:
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/b23108e4.jpg
> 
> I teach a Zumba class to high school girls twice a month and I HAVE to show them this pic! Hilarious!Click to expand...

I think they would enjoy it! A day later, and it's still cracking me up! It could just be the fact that there's a bit of truth in it on my end... :haha:


----------



## BRK06

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Irishbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irishbabe said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope you's don't mind me joining in :)
> 
> Me and my OH have been ttc about year and half now and really trying to stay motivated and not give up. Keep telling myself it'll happen when it's meant to.
> 
> We're going in holiday in June and I'm trying to tone up to try and take my mind off ttc.
> 
> I've just read about royal jelly - does anyone know of this helps with getting BFP and should my OH be taking anything?
> 
> Many thanks xxx
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :hi: Irishbabe! I'm a pharmacist and I only talked to one woman who took royal jelly. It supposedly gave her more days of EWCM. If you have cm problems - it might be worth a try.
> 
> Our bodies respond best when they are well nourished and well hydrated be sure to eat well balanced meals and drink some water. If you aren't already taking them, I suggest that you start taking prenatal vitamins and that OH takes a multivitamin.
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi and thanks for your reply :thumbup:
> 
> I'm taking folic acid and multi vitamins. OH isn't taking anything, I heard zinc is good for men - do you kno if this is true?
> 
> I don't have cm problems - you wouldn't recommend anything else that would increase our chances of conceiving?
> 
> :flower:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: It is great that you are taking vitamins! Zinc aids in production of testosterone, but too much zinc will do more harm than good. OH would be best off just taking a multi vitamin so that he gets the safest dosages of minerals and vitamins. There are no other supplements that I'd recommended to increase chances of conceiving. All that's left is to "baby dance" during your fertile days :winkwink:Click to expand...

Welcome Irishbabe! :hi: I'm glad you've joined us! Rozaria hit the nail on the head here, and to add to it, reducing caffeine intake and keeping his 'swimmers' cool help as well (ie, loose boxers instead of briefs, not putting the laptop on his actual lap, etc)


----------



## BRK06

Scottky said:


> Let me just start off by saying we serve and belong to an amazing God!!
> 
> This weekend has been nothing short of an emotional roller coaster for me :/ I have been on pinterest and have been pinning some baby stuff since we are trying and I know LOTS of pregnant women currently, well apparently alot of the ladies at my church have been asking the preachers wife if I am pregnant, well I laugh and say oh how silly of them (because we haven't told anyone were trying) and on the inside it tears me up knowing that I would love nothing more than to announce that I am expecting. So that has been stressing me some, and to top that, my sister announces yesterday that she is pregnant. I am so extremely excited to be an aunt, and so excited for her and her husband, but man oh man is that difficult.
> 
> Well on to the positives that have turned my weekend around. This morning fertility friend finally put up an estimated ovulation day of last Wednesday, and since we be tuesday night, I am hopeful that we times things out well. Second positive... I have given up. Hocolafe and soda, and have lost 4 lbs already :)
> 
> I am so greatful for you ladies, and for my amazing God, who is in control, and has perfect timing for everything, even if we don't understand the timing or the plans.
> 
> 
> Then shall ye call upon me, and ye shall go and pray unto me, and I will hearken unto you. And ye shall seek me, and find me, when ye shall search for me with all your heart.
> Jerimiah 29:12-13

Congrats on your weight loss success so far and "new auntie" news!! 
It's hard having to deal with the stress of nosey nellies and the gossip. I'm sorry that your thoughtfulness and kind help to your friends had a painful backlash :hugs: 

It looks like we are pretty close in cycle as I'm fairly certain I OV'd Tuesday or Wednesday as well! And now we wait... *insert jeopardy theme*
Praying for some BFPs in March!!


----------



## angel11

Heather11 said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello my beautiful ladies!! I am sorry it has been a couple of days. Life has thrown DH and I another curve ball. My MIL is battling breast cancer and recently found out that she has colon cancer as well......:nope: It is times like these that make me question faith and it is a struggle to understand why God would do this to somebody and not even once, but TWICE!!!!! So needless to say I have been spending some time trying to understand and refocus my faith and what not.
> 
> In the mean time DH and I are trying to move forward with the baby making and hopefully we will be able to deliver the family some much needed good news.
> 
> I hope that everybody else is doing well! :flower:
> 
> Oh, Heather! :cry: I'm so sorry to hear that! I will definitely keep your MIL in my prayers, as well as you and the rest of your family. Praying you can bless your MIL with a grandbaby soon. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!! We are all feeling a bit better after a couple of day of thought and process. She is being amazingly strong whether for real or to keep everybody else positive, either way I hope she makes it through this as well!Click to expand...

Hi Heather. 

I just wanted to share my story with you. At 20 (less than 3 weeks after turning 20), I lost my dad to pancreas cancer after only 6 short months of fighting. I had a mom and sister that was totally dependent on me financially as well as emotionally and physically. None of them could drive and my mom was an expat wife for many years so didn't have a job. During this time, my once amazing boyfriend, became physically and emotionally abusive. I kept it together. I worked two jobs and got up at 4 in the morning, and finished about 10 at night. But we made it....

At age 24 I was diagnosed with pre-cancer atypical hyperplasia. Due to the doctor's fearing it might turn into full blown caner, I underwent a double mastectomy. The chances of cancer occurring after that, would be 5%. A year later, it did. Two lumps and full invasive cancer. I was 25. A month after being diagnosed, my mom was also diagnosed with breast cancer and also underwent a mastectomy on the left side. God helped her that they removed all cancer and she only had to undergo chemotherapy as a precaution and to ensure all the cancer is gone. 

I underwent 9 grueling rounds of chemo therapy and a combination of 4 different drugs to try and safe me. During the 4th treatment, the doctors said that I wasn't reacting to the drugs and that if this doesn't work, they cannot do anything for me. I was also told that I probably won't be able to conceive one day. I had days where I laughed my cancer away, and days where I would be a pathetic ball of misery, but my mom always looked up to me for inspiration. We were both fighting a battle living 8000 km apart. On her 2nd round of chemo and my 8th, I got a medical flight from UAE to surprise her in South Africa. This was the first time we saw each other after both of us got sick. The flight was terrible as I had chemo that morning, but I needed to see my mom. I surprised her as she was sitting at the doctor's office. She was in tears and I played around with her wig on my head and we just laughed. I sat with her through her chemo and together we did the Cancer foundation relay for life. I also got my cancer survivor tattoo done with the words "HOPE" and the the pink ribbon. 

Miraculously, on 7 April, the scan showed that I am 100% cancer free. 8.5 months later, I found out I was pregnant during the month that the doctor's said I would never get pregnant naturally. God sure showed them :winkwink:

I just wanted to share this story with you to let you know that there is always hope where there is faith. Life has a funny way of turning around and making us doubt our believes but it ALWAYS...WORKS...OUT!! 

Not perhaps always the way we wanted it, but always the way that God intended it. My inspiration is seeing my photo of me during my cancer treatment and then the photo of me and my mom and my wonderful husband doing the Cancer relay for life!! Inspiration!!! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00168-20110121-2059.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2









S7001081_2.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Godsjewel

angel11 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello my beautiful ladies!! I am sorry it has been a couple of days. Life has thrown DH and I another curve ball. My MIL is battling breast cancer and recently found out that she has colon cancer as well......:nope: It is times like these that make me question faith and it is a struggle to understand why God would do this to somebody and not even once, but TWICE!!!!! So needless to say I have been spending some time trying to understand and refocus my faith and what not.
> 
> In the mean time DH and I are trying to move forward with the baby making and hopefully we will be able to deliver the family some much needed good news.
> 
> I hope that everybody else is doing well! :flower:
> 
> Oh, Heather! :cry: I'm so sorry to hear that! I will definitely keep your MIL in my prayers, as well as you and the rest of your family. Praying you can bless your MIL with a grandbaby soon. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!! We are all feeling a bit better after a couple of day of thought and process. She is being amazingly strong whether for real or to keep everybody else positive, either way I hope she makes it through this as well!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Heather.
> 
> I just wanted to share my story with you. At 20 (less than 3 weeks after turning 20), I lost my dad to pancreas cancer after only 6 short months of fighting. I had a mom and sister that was totally dependent on me financially as well as emotionally and physically. None of them could drive and my mom was an expat wife for many years so didn't have a job. During this time, my once amazing boyfriend, became physically and emotionally abusive. I kept it together. I worked two jobs and got up at 4 in the morning, and finished about 10 at night. But we made it....
> 
> At age 24 I was diagnosed with pre-cancer atypical hyperplasia. Due to the doctor's fearing it might turn into full blown caner, I underwent a double mastectomy. The chances of cancer occurring after that, would be 5%. A year later, it did. Two lumps and full invasive cancer. I was 25. A month after being diagnosed, my mom was also diagnosed with breast cancer and also underwent a mastectomy on the left side. God helped her that they removed all cancer and she only had to undergo chemotherapy as a precaution and to ensure all the cancer is gone.
> 
> I underwent 9 grueling rounds of chemo therapy and a combination of 4 different drugs to try and safe me. During the 4th treatment, the doctors said that I wasn't reacting to the drugs and that if this doesn't work, they cannot do anything for me. I was also told that I probably won't be able to conceive one day. I had days where I laughed my cancer away, and days where I would be a pathetic ball of misery, but my mom always looked up to me for inspiration. We were both fighting a battle living 8000 km apart. On her 2nd round of chemo and my 8th, I got a medical flight from UAE to surprise her in South Africa. This was the first time we saw each other after both of us got sick. The flight was terrible as I had chemo that morning, but I needed to see my mom. I surprised her as she was sitting at the doctor's office. She was in tears and I played around with her wig on my head and we just laughed. I sat with her through her chemo and together we did the Cancer foundation relay for life. I also got my cancer survivor tattoo done with the words "HOPE" and the the pink ribbon.
> 
> Miraculously, on 7 April, the scan showed that I am 100% cancer free. 8.5 months later, I found out I was pregnant during the month that the doctor's said I would never get pregnant naturally. God sure showed them :winkwink:
> 
> I just wanted to share this story with you to let you know that there is always hope where there is faith. Life has a funny way of turning around and making us doubt our believes but it ALWAYS...WORKS...OUT!!
> 
> Not perhaps always the way we wanted it, but always the way that God intended it. My inspiration is seeing my photo of me during my cancer treatment and then the photo of me and my mom and my wonderful husband doing the Cancer relay for life!! Inspiration!!! :hugs:Click to expand...


Praise the Lord!!! What a wonderful testimony of God's healing power working in your life :happydance:

Thank you Jesus for the work you have done in my sister's life, continue to bless her and be with her during this pregnancy, In your mighty name I pray...AMEN!!!


----------



## eissac2012

BRK06 said:


> eissac2012 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to give a quick update... Tuesday around 4pm, while still at work, I started feeling very nauseous. Well, I went home a little later still feeling icky. I fell asleep around 10:30, which is crazy early for me, but that's been happening almost every night since last Thursday.
> Anyways...around 3:30am, I woke up miserably sick. After throwing up between 5-6 times, I went back to bed. I spent all day yesterday in bed, feeling miserable. Thankfully, I didn't throw up anymore, just felt miserably nauseous. I was having some pretty intense stomach cramps, so after DH got home from work, we went to a local urgent care. The doctor saw my age, symptoms and immediately asked when my last period was. I told him that I was now 6 days late... to which he decided to do a urine test...which came back negative.. so he said he wasn't convinced and did a blood test too.
> Hopefully we'll have the results around noon today. I'm just sooo thankful that I woke up this morning feeling a million times better.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Thursday morning!! Thursdays are always great, because it's almost the weekend, but not quite the craziness of a Friday! :)
> 
> How are you doing, Hon? Praying you get some good news! Let us know what you find out :hugs:Click to expand...

Well on Thursday, before I was able to get my bloodtest results..AF showed ... not quite sure why she was almost a full week late, but nonetheless... while I am disappointed, more so this time than ever before, due to the lateness, etc... I know that it will happen... Thanks for checking on me :)


----------



## Irishbabe

me222 said:


> Irishbabe said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope you's don't mind me joining in :)
> 
> Me and my OH have been ttc about year and half now and really trying to stay motivated and not give up. Keep telling myself it'll happen when it's meant to.
> 
> We're going in holiday in June and I'm trying to tone up to try and take my mind off ttc.
> 
> I've just read about royal jelly - does anyone know of this helps with getting BFP and should my OH be taking anything?
> 
> Many thanks xxx
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Welcome Irishbabe! May you be encouraged, uplifted and supported as you connect to this thread and trust Jesus. It is easy to want to give up- but also hard, if that makes sense? Like, you can decide to give up but still- in your heart- be hoping for a baby.
> I've researched royal jelly Saturday afternoon (spent a few hours looking it up and reading success stories). I was thinking about it because I remembered my mum saying that she used royal jelly (as well as acupuncture) to have a child (she and my dad had 6 children!). So, I decided to order some fresh royal jelly. Now just waiting for it to arrive. I think it's definitely worth a try..and even if it does not work - it's good for your health anyway (boosts immune system, gives you more energy). + it's natural.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking - have you seen a doctor regarding fertility? I've been ttc for 13 months and haven't seen one. Just wondering what path you're taking?Click to expand...

Hi and thank you for your reply :)

I was thinking the same about royal jelly - if it doesn't help ttc itll certainly help my overall health. 

No we haven't seen doctor yet. I'm really hoping we don't need to go doen that route and it just happens.


----------



## Godsjewel

Good morning!

Another weekend just flew by and it was the girls last basketball game. It was so much fun watching them and I could see them getting better and better each time they played. I just wished I felt better so we could of celebrated their victories, but this cold/flu thing I had really did me in. Yesterday was the first day I felt like I was starting to get better. This morning when I woke up to get ready for work, I could feel that its almost gone, just a slight cough, but Ill take that any day over how I was feeling before. I hope all the other ladies that work sick are feeling better also.

On Saturday afternoon, Lawrence and I got a special letter delivery. Marissa had written each one of us a letter and attached it to my dogs collar and made our dog go to us. I took the letters out from under the collar and one was for Lawrence and the other for me. Once I read the letter, I broke out into tears. Heres what my niece wrote me.


Dear Auntie,

Thank you for being a positive role model in my life. I am so happy that I have you to look up to and learn from. I hope that I will be strong enough to make the right decisions and live my life by God like you. In the past 6 months that I have lived with you, I have learned so many valuable things that I will take home with me. You are always in my prayers and I hope one day God will give you a child. I know this makes you sad a lot and I do not like to see you cry. I am also thankful that I have a relationship with you now. When I go back home I will come visit a lot more often. Thank you again Auntie for everything you have done. 

I love you!
Marissa

For those of you who dont know, my hubby and I took in my niece for her 8th grade year. She was having some issues at home, and we prayed about it and really felt that the Lord wanted us to take her in to help her physically, spiritually and emotionally. We have now helped her shed 38lbs, she has more respect for her parents, and she is seeing the love of the Lord through us and how we live our lives. Her 8th grade graduation will be in June, and that will be her last day with us. We are just honored that we got to help her out and she is going to have a fresh start when she goes back to home.

Have a wonderful day ladies, and I will be posting up a devotional soon.


----------



## Irishbabe

BRK06 said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irishbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irishbabe said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope you's don't mind me joining in :)
> 
> Me and my OH have been ttc about year and half now and really trying to stay motivated and not give up. Keep telling myself it'll happen when it's meant to.
> 
> We're going in holiday in June and I'm trying to tone up to try and take my mind off ttc.
> 
> I've just read about royal jelly - does anyone know of this helps with getting BFP and should my OH be taking anything?
> 
> Many thanks xxx
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :hi: Irishbabe! I'm a pharmacist and I only talked to one woman who took royal jelly. It supposedly gave her more days of EWCM. If you have cm problems - it might be worth a try.
> 
> Our bodies respond best when they are well nourished and well hydrated be sure to eat well balanced meals and drink some water. If you aren't already taking them, I suggest that you start taking prenatal vitamins and that OH takes a multivitamin.
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi and thanks for your reply :thumbup:
> 
> I'm taking folic acid and multi vitamins. OH isn't taking anything, I heard zinc is good for men - do you kno if this is true?
> 
> I don't have cm problems - you wouldn't recommend anything else that would increase our chances of conceiving?
> 
> :flower:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: It is great that you are taking vitamins! Zinc aids in production of testosterone, but too much zinc will do more harm than good. OH would be best off just taking a multi vitamin so that he gets the safest dosages of minerals and vitamins. There are no other supplements that I'd recommended to increase chances of conceiving. All that's left is to "baby dance" during your fertile days :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome Irishbabe! :hi: I'm glad you've joined us! Rozaria hit the nail on the head here, and to add to it, reducing caffeine intake and keeping his 'swimmers' cool help as well (ie, loose boxers instead of briefs, not putting the laptop on his actual lap, etc)Click to expand...

Hi, 

My only downfall is caffeine :(

Should you cut it out completely? Is it really that bad? 

Xx


----------



## Heather11

angel11 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello my beautiful ladies!! I am sorry it has been a couple of days. Life has thrown DH and I another curve ball. My MIL is battling breast cancer and recently found out that she has colon cancer as well......:nope: It is times like these that make me question faith and it is a struggle to understand why God would do this to somebody and not even once, but TWICE!!!!! So needless to say I have been spending some time trying to understand and refocus my faith and what not.
> 
> In the mean time DH and I are trying to move forward with the baby making and hopefully we will be able to deliver the family some much needed good news.
> 
> I hope that everybody else is doing well! :flower:
> 
> Oh, Heather! :cry: I'm so sorry to hear that! I will definitely keep your MIL in my prayers, as well as you and the rest of your family. Praying you can bless your MIL with a grandbaby soon. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!! We are all feeling a bit better after a couple of day of thought and process. She is being amazingly strong whether for real or to keep everybody else positive, either way I hope she makes it through this as well!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Heather.
> 
> I just wanted to share my story with you. At 20 (less than 3 weeks after turning 20), I lost my dad to pancreas cancer after only 6 short months of fighting. I had a mom and sister that was totally dependent on me financially as well as emotionally and physically. None of them could drive and my mom was an expat wife for many years so didn't have a job. During this time, my once amazing boyfriend, became physically and emotionally abusive. I kept it together. I worked two jobs and got up at 4 in the morning, and finished about 10 at night. But we made it....
> 
> At age 24 I was diagnosed with pre-cancer atypical hyperplasia. Due to the doctor's fearing it might turn into full blown caner, I underwent a double mastectomy. The chances of cancer occurring after that, would be 5%. A year later, it did. Two lumps and full invasive cancer. I was 25. A month after being diagnosed, my mom was also diagnosed with breast cancer and also underwent a mastectomy on the left side. God helped her that they removed all cancer and she only had to undergo chemotherapy as a precaution and to ensure all the cancer is gone.
> 
> I underwent 9 grueling rounds of chemo therapy and a combination of 4 different drugs to try and safe me. During the 4th treatment, the doctors said that I wasn't reacting to the drugs and that if this doesn't work, they cannot do anything for me. I was also told that I probably won't be able to conceive one day. I had days where I laughed my cancer away, and days where I would be a pathetic ball of misery, but my mom always looked up to me for inspiration. We were both fighting a battle living 8000 km apart. On her 2nd round of chemo and my 8th, I got a medical flight from UAE to surprise her in South Africa. This was the first time we saw each other after both of us got sick. The flight was terrible as I had chemo that morning, but I needed to see my mom. I surprised her as she was sitting at the doctor's office. She was in tears and I played around with her wig on my head and we just laughed. I sat with her through her chemo and together we did the Cancer foundation relay for life. I also got my cancer survivor tattoo done with the words "HOPE" and the the pink ribbon.
> 
> Miraculously, on 7 April, the scan showed that I am 100% cancer free. 8.5 months later, I found out I was pregnant during the month that the doctor's said I would never get pregnant naturally. God sure showed them :winkwink:
> 
> I just wanted to share this story with you to let you know that there is always hope where there is faith. Life has a funny way of turning around and making us doubt our believes but it ALWAYS...WORKS...OUT!!
> 
> Not perhaps always the way we wanted it, but always the way that God intended it. My inspiration is seeing my photo of me during my cancer treatment and then the photo of me and my mom and my wonderful husband doing the Cancer relay for life!! Inspiration!!! :hugs:Click to expand...


What an amazing story thank you so much for sharing!!! :flower::hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Everybody loves the story of David and Goliath. The giant David faced was obvious. Goliath seemed to be an insurmountable foe. But what are your giants?

Oh, your giants are there, and they are probably many! Perhaps you have had much experience on the battlefield of infertility or pregnancy loss. You&#8217;re a seasoned warrior in a battle you never intended to fight. You&#8217;ve done all you know to do to ensure success this time. But time after time, your giant stands in the way and grasps victory from your hands. Perhaps you&#8217;ve survived longer and longer each time, but it&#8217;s never been long enough for your baby to survive. Do you tremble at the thought of trying to conceive again because you simply don&#8217;t think you can survive another disappointment? The giant of Fear is threatening to destroy you. Come against the giant of Fear in the Name of the Lord! Isaiah 9:6 is your armory, where your weapon can be found! And His Name will be called&#8230;Prince of Peace. &#8220;I come against the giant of Fear in the Name of the Prince of Peace!&#8221; 

Have friends and family become so uncomfortable by your tears that they have simply stopped coming around or have the invitations to family gathering suddenly disappeared? Are the giants of Loneliness and Isolation tormenting you and screaming out your name so loudly that you have begun to turn away from those you love? Come against the giants of Loneliness and Isolation with the Name of the Friend who sticks closer than a brother (Proverbs 18:24). Are you collapsing at the feet of the giant called Weakness? Don&#8217;t feel like you&#8217;re strong enough to last for the duration of the conflict? Defeat the giant called Weakness with the Name of the Lord found Isaiah 26:4! You&#8217;ll see the giant of Weakness bow its knee to the Lord Jehovah, our Everlasting Strength! 

But wait! There&#8217;s a giant that seems to scream more loudly and threateningly than all the rest. What about the mighty giant of Sorrow? It&#8217;s probably the largest and most powerful giant on the battlefields of miscarriage and infertility. It has defeated you time after time after time. No weapon you&#8217;ve brandished against it has accomplished much. Time after time, Sorrow comes against you. Time after time, you dissolve into a pile of tears and pain. Since you&#8217;ve begun the quest for parenthood, your heart has been blindsided with pain you never saw coming. Is there a standard to raise against this powerful warrior?

Take heart, hurting friend. Reach back into your quiver and pull out a mighty weapon! It&#8217;s found in Psalm 3:1-3: 

&#8220;O LORD, how my adversaries have increased! Many are rising up against me. Many are saying of my soul, &#8216;There is no deliverance for him in God,&#8217; But You, O LORD, are a shield about me, My glory, and the One who lifts my head.&#8221;

Here, the same David who fought with Goliath is calling out to God at another point of conflict in his life. He&#8217;s telling God how his adversaries have increased and how so many are rising up against him that people are saying there is no help for him. Sound familiar? &#8220;I don&#8217;t guess they&#8217;ll ever get over losing that baby!&#8221; &#8220;I guess I&#8217;ll never be a grandparent!&#8221; The giant of Sorrow takes another step toward you. &#8220;The pain is so deep! The sadness is so profound! I&#8217;ll never be truly happy again!&#8221; Sorrow throws its head back and laughs at your pain! 

But just as David did in the valley of Elah, join all the righteous warriors of the centuries and proclaim to the giant of Sorrow that God is a shield about you! Any fiery darts are forever extinguished when God Himself is your Shield! You may just hear Sorrow begin to take a step back! That&#8217;s not all! Is your head bowed down with despair and you can hardly lift your face to carry on with your day? Verse 3 says He is your glory and the Lifter of your Head! Come against the giant of Sorrow with the Name of God Almighty, your Shield! God Almighty, your Glory! God Almighty, the Lifter of your Head! The thundering you hear is the giant of Sorrow falling at your feet for all the armies of the world to see!


----------



## prayingfor1

Hi ladies! Happy Monday! Ugh. lol! I am in SUCH a bad mood today! Have you ever had that feeling where you really, REALLY didn't want to go to work? I mean, more than just the usual Monday-morning-don't-want-to-get-out-of-bed feeling? That's me today. Every so often I get like this where I just want to find something I love doing and am passionate about. Unfortunately, what exactly that is hasn't hit me yet! :laugh2: It's not that I hate my job...I am so blessed to have a job at all! I've just been doing it for so long and there is no motivation anymore. I tell my hubby every morning that I wish we could win the lottery so we can just be together all the time. We don't even play the lottery, so... lol! 

Anyway, so I decided to take a break and get caught up on the thread. I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday, so now starts the tww...there are so many of us in that phase together! My prayers are with you all! 

For those of you that were chatting about blogs earlier, there's a great one I read every week...www.reachparadise.com. It's technically a Catholic blog, but anyone can read it, of course. There are some really incredible and thought-provoking posts on there!


----------



## Jumik

prayingfor1 said:


> Hi ladies! Happy Monday! Ugh. lol! I am in SUCH a bad mood today! Have you ever had that feeling where you really, REALLY didn't want to go to work? I mean, more than just the usual Monday-morning-don't-want-to-get-out-of-bed feeling? That's me today. Every so often I get like this where I just want to find something I love doing and am passionate about. Unfortunately, what exactly that is hasn't hit me yet! :laugh2: It's not that I hate my job...I am so blessed to have a job at all! I've just been doing it for so long and there is no motivation anymore. I tell my hubby every morning that I wish we could win the lottery so we can just be together all the time. We don't even play the lottery, so... lol!

I know this feeling all too well. I get it almost everyday and today was the worst so I stayed home.


----------



## Heather11

Jumik said:


> prayingfor1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Happy Monday! Ugh. lol! I am in SUCH a bad mood today! Have you ever had that feeling where you really, REALLY didn't want to go to work? I mean, more than just the usual Monday-morning-don't-want-to-get-out-of-bed feeling? That's me today. Every so often I get like this where I just want to find something I love doing and am passionate about. Unfortunately, what exactly that is hasn't hit me yet! :laugh2: It's not that I hate my job...I am so blessed to have a job at all! I've just been doing it for so long and there is no motivation anymore. I tell my hubby every morning that I wish we could win the lottery so we can just be together all the time. We don't even play the lottery, so... lol!
> 
> I know this feeling all too well. I get it almost everyday and today was the worst so I stayed home.Click to expand...


I stayed home today too! :winkwink:


----------



## faithmum

prayingfor1 said:


> Hi ladies! Happy Monday! Ugh. lol! I am in SUCH a bad mood today! Have you ever had that feeling where you really, REALLY didn't want to go to work? I mean, more than just the usual Monday-morning-don't-want-to-get-out-of-bed feeling? That's me today. Every so often I get like this where I just want to find something I love doing and am passionate about. Unfortunately, what exactly that is hasn't hit me yet! :laugh2: It's not that I hate my job...I am so blessed to have a job at all! I've just been doing it for so long and there is no motivation anymore. I tell my hubby every morning that I wish we could win the lottery so we can just be together all the time. We don't even play the lottery, so... lol!
> 
> Anyway, so I decided to take a break and get caught up on the thread. I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday, so now starts the tww...there are so many of us in that phase together! My prayers are with you all!
> 
> For those of you that were chatting about blogs earlier, there's a great one I read every week...www.reachparadise.com. It's technically a Catholic blog, but anyone can read it, of course. There are some really incredible and thought-provoking posts on there!

Funny you should mention losing passion for your job. I was JUST saying that and wishing I could literally stir up some kind of renewed passion for working. I thank God all the time for my job but yeah....Monday's are just cruel. Ain't no way around that.


----------



## BRK06

eissac2012 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eissac2012 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to give a quick update... Tuesday around 4pm, while still at work, I started feeling very nauseous. Well, I went home a little later still feeling icky. I fell asleep around 10:30, which is crazy early for me, but that's been happening almost every night since last Thursday.
> Anyways...around 3:30am, I woke up miserably sick. After throwing up between 5-6 times, I went back to bed. I spent all day yesterday in bed, feeling miserable. Thankfully, I didn't throw up anymore, just felt miserably nauseous. I was having some pretty intense stomach cramps, so after DH got home from work, we went to a local urgent care. The doctor saw my age, symptoms and immediately asked when my last period was. I told him that I was now 6 days late... to which he decided to do a urine test...which came back negative.. so he said he wasn't convinced and did a blood test too.
> Hopefully we'll have the results around noon today. I'm just sooo thankful that I woke up this morning feeling a million times better.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Thursday morning!! Thursdays are always great, because it's almost the weekend, but not quite the craziness of a Friday! :)
> 
> How are you doing, Hon? Praying you get some good news! Let us know what you find out :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well on Thursday, before I was able to get my bloodtest results..AF showed ... not quite sure why she was almost a full week late, but nonetheless... while I am disappointed, more so this time than ever before, due to the lateness, etc... I know that it will happen... Thanks for checking on me :)Click to expand...

I'm sorry sweetie! :hugs: I'm disappointed with you... Hoping march has better news for both of us! 


2 Corinthians 4:16-18
Therefore we do not lose heart. Though outwardly we are wasting away, yet inwardly we are being renewed day by day. For our light and momentary troubles are achieving for us an eternal glory that far outweighs them all. So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen. For what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal. (NIV)


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Another weekend just flew by and it was the girls last basketball game. It was so much fun watching them and I could see them getting better and better each time they played. I just wished I felt better so we could of celebrated their victories, but this cold/flu thing I had really did me in. Yesterday was the first day I felt like I was starting to get better. This morning when I woke up to get ready for work, I could feel that its almost gone, just a slight cough, but Ill take that any day over how I was feeling before. I hope all the other ladies that work sick are feeling better also.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, Lawrence and I got a special letter delivery. Marissa had written each one of us a letter and attached it to my dogs collar and made our dog go to us. I took the letters out from under the collar and one was for Lawrence and the other for me. Once I read the letter, I broke out into tears. Heres what my niece wrote me.
> 
> 
> Dear Auntie,
> 
> Thank you for being a positive role model in my life. I am so happy that I have you to look up to and learn from. I hope that I will be strong enough to make the right decisions and live my life by God like you. In the past 6 months that I have lived with you, I have learned so many valuable things that I will take home with me. You are always in my prayers and I hope one day God will give you a child. I know this makes you sad a lot and I do not like to see you cry. I am also thankful that I have a relationship with you now. When I go back home I will come visit a lot more often. Thank you again Auntie for everything you have done.
> 
> I love you!
> Marissa
> 
> For those of you who dont know, my hubby and I took in my niece for her 8th grade year. She was having some issues at home, and we prayed about it and really felt that the Lord wanted us to take her in to help her physically, spiritually and emotionally. We have now helped her shed 38lbs, she has more respect for her parents, and she is seeing the love of the Lord through us and how we live our lives. Her 8th grade graduation will be in June, and that will be her last day with us. We are just honored that we got to help her out and she is going to have a fresh start when she goes back to home.
> 
> Have a wonderful day ladies, and I will be posting up a devotional soon.

Awww... That is a really sweet letter! :cry: She's come such a long way! You've done a wonderful thing for her, Sarah. It makes my heart glad that she's grown closer to the Lord, and her accomplishments reflect the changes He has made in her! 
Thank you so much for sharing this with us!


----------



## BRK06

Irishbabe said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Irishbabe! :hi: I'm glad you've joined us! Rozaria hit the nail on the head here, and to add to it, reducing caffeine intake and keeping his 'swimmers' cool help as well (ie, loose boxers instead of briefs, not putting the laptop on his actual lap, etc)
> 
> Hi,
> 
> My only downfall is caffeine :(
> 
> Should you cut it out completely? Is it really that bad?
> 
> XxClick to expand...

I wouldn't recommend cutting it completely, especially if you drink coffee or something everyday... Grouchy bear-ness isn't really conducive to TTC either :haha:

Maybe 1-2 cups of joe instead of 4-5?


----------



## BRK06

angel11 said:


> Hi Heather.
> 
> I just wanted to share my story with you. At 20 (less than 3 weeks after turning 20), I lost my dad to pancreas cancer after only 6 short months of fighting. I had a mom and sister that was totally dependent on me financially as well as emotionally and physically. None of them could drive and my mom was an expat wife for many years so didn't have a job. During this time, my once amazing boyfriend, became physically and emotionally abusive. I kept it together. I worked two jobs and got up at 4 in the morning, and finished about 10 at night. But we made it....
> 
> At age 24 I was diagnosed with pre-cancer atypical hyperplasia. Due to the doctor's fearing it might turn into full blown caner, I underwent a double mastectomy. The chances of cancer occurring after that, would be 5%. A year later, it did. Two lumps and full invasive cancer. I was 25. A month after being diagnosed, my mom was also diagnosed with breast cancer and also underwent a mastectomy on the left side. God helped her that they removed all cancer and she only had to undergo chemotherapy as a precaution and to ensure all the cancer is gone.
> 
> I underwent 9 grueling rounds of chemo therapy and a combination of 4 different drugs to try and safe me. During the 4th treatment, the doctors said that I wasn't reacting to the drugs and that if this doesn't work, they cannot do anything for me. I was also told that I probably won't be able to conceive one day. I had days where I laughed my cancer away, and days where I would be a pathetic ball of misery, but my mom always looked up to me for inspiration. We were both fighting a battle living 8000 km apart. On her 2nd round of chemo and my 8th, I got a medical flight from UAE to surprise her in South Africa. This was the first time we saw each other after both of us got sick. The flight was terrible as I had chemo that morning, but I needed to see my mom. I surprised her as she was sitting at the doctor's office. She was in tears and I played around with her wig on my head and we just laughed. I sat with her through her chemo and together we did the Cancer foundation relay for life. I also got my cancer survivor tattoo done with the words "HOPE" and the the pink ribbon.
> 
> Miraculously, on 7 April, the scan showed that I am 100% cancer free. 8.5 months later, I found out I was pregnant during the month that the doctor's said I would never get pregnant naturally. God sure showed them :winkwink:
> 
> I just wanted to share this story with you to let you know that there is always hope where there is faith. Life has a funny way of turning around and making us doubt our believes but it ALWAYS...WORKS...OUT!!
> 
> Not perhaps always the way we wanted it, but always the way that God intended it. My inspiration is seeing my photo of me during my cancer treatment and then the photo of me and my mom and my wonderful husband doing the Cancer relay for life!! Inspiration!!! :hugs:

Wow! Such an amazing story! God is good, isn't He? Thank you for sharing!


----------



## BRK06

prayingfor1 said:


> Hi ladies! Happy Monday! Ugh. lol! I am in SUCH a bad mood today! Have you ever had that feeling where you really, REALLY didn't want to go to work? I mean, more than just the usual Monday-morning-don't-want-to-get-out-of-bed feeling? That's me today. Every so often I get like this where I just want to find something I love doing and am passionate about. Unfortunately, what exactly that is hasn't hit me yet! :laugh2: It's not that I hate my job...I am so blessed to have a job at all! I've just been doing it for so long and there is no motivation anymore. I tell my hubby every morning that I wish we could win the lottery so we can just be together all the time. We don't even play the lottery, so... lol!
> 
> Anyway, so I decided to take a break and get caught up on the thread. I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday, so now starts the tww...there are so many of us in that phase together! My prayers are with you all!
> 
> For those of you that were chatting about blogs earlier, there's a great one I read every week...www.reachparadise.com. It's technically a Catholic blog, but anyone can read it, of course. There are some really incredible and thought-provoking posts on there!

You have a case of the Mondays too? lol 

Welcome to the TWW, anyway :) Thank you for the blog link!


----------



## BRK06

Your Word is a lamp to my feet and a light to my path. Psalm 119:105

Ive always thought that I could get through just about anything if the Lord would tell me what the outcome would be. I believe that all things work together for good in the end (Rom. 8:28), but Id do a lot better in dark times if I knew exactly what the good would look like.

But God usually doesnt show us where He is taking us. He just asks us to trust Him. Its like driving a car at night. Our headlights never shine all the way to our destination; they illuminate only about 160 feet ahead. But that doesnt deter us from moving forward. We trust our headlights. All we really need is enough light to keep moving forward.

Gods Word is like headlights in dark times. It is full of promises we need to keep us from driving our lives into the ditch of bitterness and despair. His Word promises that He will never leave us nor forsake us (Heb. 13:5). His Word assures us that He knows the plans He has for us, plans for wholeness and not for evil, to give us a future and a hope (Jer. 29:11). And He tells us that our trials are there to make us better, not bitter (James 1:2-4).

So the next time you feel as if youre driving in the dark, remember to trust your headlightsGods Word will light your way.


----------



## Godsjewel

For My thoughts are not your thoughts,
Nor are your ways My ways, declares the LORD.
Isaiah 55:8

Ill never forget that flight. As long as I live, Ill always remember the fear that gripped me that day as I faced my mortality and prepared for my death.

I remember glancing out the window of the airplane to see if I could yet see the earth below me. I wanted to watch people scurrying about their day, cars lining the highways as commuters continued on their frantic pace. What I saw instead was terrifying. I saw pieces of the wing of the airplane coming loose! Fear gripped me in a way I had never known before and in my panic, I began to search the cabin for someone to help. Didnt anyone else see the red lights flashing? No one seemed concerned. My family members were dozing or carrying on with their mundane conversations, and I alone knew we would soon plummet to a certain death! I could find no one to help me. 

Fortunately, I knew that God the Father was always with me. I began to pray and ask God to help us. I asked that He repair the wings of this plane and bring us to safety. I earnestly prayed that He would cause the wing of the plane to be solid again and that the pieces of metal that looked as though they would fall off at any moment would move back into place and the red flashing lights would go dark. Please God! I have my whole life ahead of me! I have friends who love me! I have to start the third grade in two weeks!

Obviously, there was nothing wrong with the plane that day. The certain disaster I feared was nothing more than the pilot preparing to land the plane and causing the landing mechanisms on the wings to bring us down to the earth in safety. I thought I understood exactly what was happening, but somehow, in my eight years of existence on this planet, I had not yet learned the physics involved in flight. As I sat there in safety, yet believed I would soon die a horrible death, I begged God to make things different. Im so glad He knew better!

I didnt understand why God didnt answer my prayer the way I asked Him to that day. Surely He saw the same thing I did! He could have caused the landing mechanisms to go back into their starting place if He had chosen to! Thank God He didnt!

If God had done exactly as I had asked, a great tragedy would have followed. Chances are everyone on the plane would have died that day if God had forced the landing gear to malfunction as I unknowingly asked Him to. I didnt understand that things were working for my good even though I couldnt possibly see how. 

As we struggle with infertility, we beg God to change our situation. We ask Him to allow us to conceive this month, not next month! We know this is the right time! We plead with Him to let this procedure work or to make this disease go away. What we dont understand is that He has a plan. He knows what Hes doing, even when were like eight year olds who think they know how to land a plane better than the pilot does!

When you are disappointed with your fertility and with God and His apparent silence, remember an eight year old trying to land a plane. Gods ways were not my ways that day. Gods thoughts were not my thoughts. Did that mean He didnt love me or didnt care? Did it mean that He didnt understand how afraid I was or how desperately I wanted Him to answer my prayer? Did it mean He didnt have a plan? Not at all. It simply meant that He had a plan that I didnt see or understand yet. Im so glad He knew what I needed more than I thought I knew what I needed.


----------



## hopeful2012

Hi, I have been reading the posts and love this thread. Im glad there are some Christian Ladies out there for support. 

My name is Marci and i am 23 years old. I have been married to the DH for almost 3 years. We have been ttc for 7 months now. I just graduated from Nursing school with my BSN in december and have started working a great job in the Emergency Center. Being a EC nurse is great. I was raised up in church and have always believed, even after the miscarriage that i had at 16. i knew then that God had a plan for me. For the last few months i have been struggling with my faith, sometimes i feel like im being punished for my miscarriage. i finally went back to church this past sunday and the first words out of the preachers mouth were that he knew that there were several couples struggling with infertility or having trouble concieving, and that he felt led to have a special sermon next sunday on that topic. He feels that there will be several miracles happen soon. 
Im also supposed to go have biospies of my cervix taken again in april, and im praying that they have improved or are completely normal. If not i will have to have surgery, which the doctors say will postpone us trying for 2 years. I am praying for this but have decided that we would start taking the classes to become foster parents either way in order to have an impact on some childs life.


----------



## Godsjewel

hopeful2012 said:


> Hi, I have been reading the posts and love this thread. Im glad there are some Christian Ladies out there for support.
> 
> My name is Marci and i am 23 years old. I have been married to the DH for almost 3 years. We have been ttc for 7 months now. I just graduated from Nursing school with my BSN in december and have started working a great job in the Emergency Center. Being a EC nurse is great. I was raised up in church and have always believed, even after the miscarriage that i had at 16. i knew then that God had a plan for me. For the last few months i have been struggling with my faith, sometimes i feel like im being punished for my miscarriage. i finally went back to church this past sunday and the first words out of the preachers mouth were that he knew that there were several couples struggling with infertility or having trouble concieving, and that he felt led to have a special sermon next sunday on that topic. He feels that there will be several miracles happen soon.
> Im also supposed to go have biospies of my cervix taken again in april, and im praying that they have improved or are completely normal. If not i will have to have surgery, which the doctors say will postpone us trying for 2 years. I am praying for this but have decided that we would start taking the classes to become foster parents either way in order to have an impact on some childs life.

Hi Marci, I'm glad you joined us :hugs:

God is full of mercy and grace and is excited to share His undying love with you. No matter what happend in your past, He is there with open arms.

Praying that God touches your body and that everything will come back normal.

Looking forward to hearing a good report.


----------



## Irishbabe

Hi Marci and welcome :)

Hope all goes well at the doctors and good luck ttc.

Xxxx


----------



## prayingfor1

BRK06 said:


> Your Word is a lamp to my feet and a light to my path. Psalm 119:105
> 
> Ive always thought that I could get through just about anything if the Lord would tell me what the outcome would be. I believe that all things work together for good in the end (Rom. 8:28), but Id do a lot better in dark times if I knew exactly what the good would look like.
> 
> But God usually doesnt show us where He is taking us. He just asks us to trust Him. Its like driving a car at night. Our headlights never shine all the way to our destination; they illuminate only about 160 feet ahead. But that doesnt deter us from moving forward. We trust our headlights. All we really need is enough light to keep moving forward.
> 
> Gods Word is like headlights in dark times. It is full of promises we need to keep us from driving our lives into the ditch of bitterness and despair. His Word promises that He will never leave us nor forsake us (Heb. 13:5). His Word assures us that He knows the plans He has for us, plans for wholeness and not for evil, to give us a future and a hope (Jer. 29:11). And He tells us that our trials are there to make us better, not bitter (James 1:2-4).
> 
> So the next time you feel as if youre driving in the dark, remember to trust your headlightsGods Word will light your way.




Godsjewel said:


> For My thoughts are not your thoughts,
> Nor are your ways My ways, declares the LORD.
> Isaiah 55:8
> 
> Ill never forget that flight. As long as I live, Ill always remember the fear that gripped me that day as I faced my mortality and prepared for my death.
> 
> I remember glancing out the window of the airplane to see if I could yet see the earth below me. I wanted to watch people scurrying about their day, cars lining the highways as commuters continued on their frantic pace. What I saw instead was terrifying. I saw pieces of the wing of the airplane coming loose! Fear gripped me in a way I had never known before and in my panic, I began to search the cabin for someone to help. Didnt anyone else see the red lights flashing? No one seemed concerned. My family members were dozing or carrying on with their mundane conversations, and I alone knew we would soon plummet to a certain death! I could find no one to help me.
> 
> Fortunately, I knew that God the Father was always with me. I began to pray and ask God to help us. I asked that He repair the wings of this plane and bring us to safety. I earnestly prayed that He would cause the wing of the plane to be solid again and that the pieces of metal that looked as though they would fall off at any moment would move back into place and the red flashing lights would go dark. Please God! I have my whole life ahead of me! I have friends who love me! I have to start the third grade in two weeks!
> 
> Obviously, there was nothing wrong with the plane that day. The certain disaster I feared was nothing more than the pilot preparing to land the plane and causing the landing mechanisms on the wings to bring us down to the earth in safety. I thought I understood exactly what was happening, but somehow, in my eight years of existence on this planet, I had not yet learned the physics involved in flight. As I sat there in safety, yet believed I would soon die a horrible death, I begged God to make things different. Im so glad He knew better!
> 
> I didnt understand why God didnt answer my prayer the way I asked Him to that day. Surely He saw the same thing I did! He could have caused the landing mechanisms to go back into their starting place if He had chosen to! Thank God He didnt!
> 
> If God had done exactly as I had asked, a great tragedy would have followed. Chances are everyone on the plane would have died that day if God had forced the landing gear to malfunction as I unknowingly asked Him to. I didnt understand that things were working for my good even though I couldnt possibly see how.
> 
> As we struggle with infertility, we beg God to change our situation. We ask Him to allow us to conceive this month, not next month! We know this is the right time! We plead with Him to let this procedure work or to make this disease go away. What we dont understand is that He has a plan. He knows what Hes doing, even when were like eight year olds who think they know how to land a plane better than the pilot does!
> 
> When you are disappointed with your fertility and with God and His apparent silence, remember an eight year old trying to land a plane. Gods ways were not my ways that day. Gods thoughts were not my thoughts. Did that mean He didnt love me or didnt care? Did it mean that He didnt understand how afraid I was or how desperately I wanted Him to answer my prayer? Did it mean He didnt have a plan? Not at all. It simply meant that He had a plan that I didnt see or understand yet. Im so glad He knew what I needed more than I thought I knew what I needed.

Both of these are great perspectives! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Heather11

hopeful2012 said:


> Hi, I have been reading the posts and love this thread. Im glad there are some Christian Ladies out there for support.
> 
> My name is Marci and i am 23 years old. I have been married to the DH for almost 3 years. We have been ttc for 7 months now. I just graduated from Nursing school with my BSN in december and have started working a great job in the Emergency Center. Being a EC nurse is great. I was raised up in church and have always believed, even after the miscarriage that i had at 16. i knew then that God had a plan for me. For the last few months i have been struggling with my faith, sometimes i feel like im being punished for my miscarriage. i finally went back to church this past sunday and the first words out of the preachers mouth were that he knew that there were several couples struggling with infertility or having trouble concieving, and that he felt led to have a special sermon next sunday on that topic. He feels that there will be several miracles happen soon.
> Im also supposed to go have biospies of my cervix taken again in april, and im praying that they have improved or are completely normal. If not i will have to have surgery, which the doctors say will postpone us trying for 2 years. I am praying for this but have decided that we would start taking the classes to become foster parents either way in order to have an impact on some childs life.

Welcome to our thread! We had some wonderful women in here! Best of luck to you!! :flower:


----------



## BRK06

hopeful2012 said:


> Hi, I have been reading the posts and love this thread. Im glad there are some Christian Ladies out there for support.
> 
> My name is Marci and i am 23 years old. I have been married to the DH for almost 3 years. We have been ttc for 7 months now. I just graduated from Nursing school with my BSN in december and have started working a great job in the Emergency Center. Being a EC nurse is great. I was raised up in church and have always believed, even after the miscarriage that i had at 16. i knew then that God had a plan for me. For the last few months i have been struggling with my faith, sometimes i feel like im being punished for my miscarriage. i finally went back to church this past sunday and the first words out of the preachers mouth were that he knew that there were several couples struggling with infertility or having trouble concieving, and that he felt led to have a special sermon next sunday on that topic. He feels that there will be several miracles happen soon.
> Im also supposed to go have biospies of my cervix taken again in april, and im praying that they have improved or are completely normal. If not i will have to have surgery, which the doctors say will postpone us trying for 2 years. I am praying for this but have decided that we would start taking the classes to become foster parents either way in order to have an impact on some childs life.

Hi Marci! I'm Kim :hi: I'm glad you've joined us!

Nothing is too big for God, and we hold tighter to past problems than He does! :hugs: I'll be praying for your healing and good news when you have your biopsy. 


Looking forward to getting to know you better!


----------



## faithmum

Hi Marci and welcome!

I'm new here too but not so new to ttc at different stages in life. I'm now 45 (big gulp) and going for #4. 

I know when we are ttc the months almost become like years and our heads swim with sometimes hopeful thoughts but then other times thoughts of worry and dispair encroach. Try fixing your eyes on positive thoughts knowing that God's ultimate plan for us is a gift like no other and usually we cannot even dream up what He's got in store for us. We just can't open the gift exactly when we want to. 

My "hidden" gift: It took me a few years to conceive DS(14) and I spend lots and lots of months crying so hard and assuming I would never have children of my own. I finally fell pregnant with DS and then just 10 very fast months later I became pregnant with twins. So, I went from worrying I'd never have children to 3 babies in the house within a very very short time. All those days I worried and I just had NO idea the gift that was coming my way. And that's a good thing too because if I knew I was going to have twins when my son was 18 months old I would have then spent all THAT time worrying.

My prayers are with you hun and let us know how your visits go.


----------



## Godsjewel

Ok, so I have now fallen into the one week wait and I know there are a lot of you ladies that are right there with me.

How are you all feeling?

I'm getting a tad nervous, but extremely happy that I didn't have the mid-cycle bleeding like I did the past two months, the doctor was concerned about that but couldn't figure out the reason why it was happening. My prayer this morning was that the Lord would start to prepare my heart for whatever the outcome may be. I'm tired of the dissapointment and sadness that floods my body when I get that BFN, I just want to be content in knowing God has a reason for it.

"I waited patiently and expectantly for the Lord; and He inclined to me and heard my cry". Psalm 40:1

Dear Heavenly Father,

I have been waiting to concieve for so long now, and I come before You today to ask your help. I pray that You will increase my faith and patience so that I will put my whole trust in your perfect timing and plan for my life. I will put my complete trust in You with confidence and eager expectation of Your answer, whatever that answer may be and whenever that answer may come.
Thank you that you are always with me. Thank you that You hear my prayers and will answer in Your time and in Your way.

You, Lord, are without limits. Thank You for Your unfailing word and that You always keep Your promises to me. I believe with my heart, mind and soul Your plan for my life is the best one possible and I thank You for Your answer.

Being in Your will is the safest place I can ever reside.

In Jesus name, Amen[-o&lt;


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Ok, so I have now fallen into the one week wait and I know there are a lot of you ladies that are right there with me.
> 
> How are you all feeling?
> 
> I'm getting a tad nervous, but extremely happy that I didn't have the mid-cycle bleeding like I did the past two months, the doctor was concerned about that but couldn't figure out the reason why it was happening. My prayer this morning was that the Lord would start to prepare my heart for whatever the outcome may be. I'm tired of the dissapointment and sadness that floods my body when I get that BFN, I just want to be content in knowing God has a reason for it.
> 
> "I waited patiently and expectantly for the Lord; and He inclined to me and heard my cry". Psalm 40:1
> 
> Dear Heavenly Father,
> 
> I have been waiting to concieve for so long now, and I come before You today to ask your help. I pray that You will increase my faith and patience so that I will put my whole trust in your perfect timing and plan for my life. I will put my complete trust in You with confidence and eager expectation of Your answer, whatever that answer may be and whenever that answer may come.
> Thank you that you are always with me. Thank you that You hear my prayers and will answer in Your time and in Your way.
> 
> You, Lord, are without limits. Thank You for Your unfailing word and that You always keep Your promises to me. I believe with my heart, mind and soul Your plan for my life is the best one possible and I thank You for Your answer.
> 
> Being in Your will is the safest place I can ever reside.
> 
> In Jesus name, Amen[-o&lt;

Amen! Please hear our prayers Lord!

I'm right there with you Sis! One week left. I'm glad you don't have the extra stressing mid-cycle stuff again this time! 

I started picking up Bubba after getting that same BFN every month and saying, "Looks like you're still an only child!" :haha: 

Now that I've typed it out, it doesn't really seem like it would help, but he purrs and nuzzles my face when I pick him up like he understands and it makes me feel a little better!


----------



## Yukki2011

Update: I need advice from you wonderful ladies. Okay so my doctor told me my progesterone level was a little low it was 15.5 and she wants it at 16. I pick up the medicine and it said on there if trying to get pregnant or pregnant ask doctor before use. Its 100 mg 30 tablets (once a day) and 1 refill. I looked up the information on the packet and it can cause dementia and heart disease. I take one and feel dizzy , fatigued, my head feels funny, and cramping. So my mom looks up reviews and it said not to take it during pregnancy it can cause miscarriage.

I only had one chemical pregnancy in Dec 2011. And I worry about taking it more because I had to stop taking birth control since it made me deathly ill. Causing me to be in the hospital every few months for years. I finally figured out it was BC when I tried a new packet and wasn't even on it but a week or two and got ill again.. The illness symptoms for BC I had swelling in one foot and one hand opposite not same side, Vomiting, sensitivity to light and smell, as well as rash. I stopped taking BC in 2007 and been illness free since then. So taking hormones worries me on several different things. These sickness, do I really need to take it, is it good for my baby? I would ask my obgyn about this but she seems to be all about this. And I have just started seeing her and I don't fully trust her.

What is your experience with taking it? Is my feeling not to take it valid?


----------



## Lucy529

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I have now fallen into the one week wait and I know there are a lot of you ladies that are right there with me.
> 
> How are you all feeling?
> 
> I'm getting a tad nervous, but extremely happy that I didn't have the mid-cycle bleeding like I did the past two months, the doctor was concerned about that but couldn't figure out the reason why it was happening. My prayer this morning was that the Lord would start to prepare my heart for whatever the outcome may be. I'm tired of the dissapointment and sadness that floods my body when I get that BFN, I just want to be content in knowing God has a reason for it.
> 
> "I waited patiently and expectantly for the Lord; and He inclined to me and heard my cry". Psalm 40:1
> 
> Dear Heavenly Father,
> 
> I have been waiting to concieve for so long now, and I come before You today to ask your help. I pray that You will increase my faith and patience so that I will put my whole trust in your perfect timing and plan for my life. I will put my complete trust in You with confidence and eager expectation of Your answer, whatever that answer may be and whenever that answer may come.
> Thank you that you are always with me. Thank you that You hear my prayers and will answer in Your time and in Your way.
> 
> You, Lord, are without limits. Thank You for Your unfailing word and that You always keep Your promises to me. I believe with my heart, mind and soul Your plan for my life is the best one possible and I thank You for Your answer.
> 
> Being in Your will is the safest place I can ever reside.
> 
> In Jesus name, Amen[-o&lt;
> 
> Amen! Please hear our prayers Lord!
> 
> I'm right there with you Sis! One week left. I'm glad you don't have the extra stressing mid-cycle stuff again this time!
> 
> I started picking up Bubba after getting that same BFN every month and saying, "Looks like you're still an only child!" :haha:
> 
> Now that I've typed it out, it doesn't really seem like it would help, but he purrs and nuzzles my face when I pick him up like he understands and it makes me feel a little better!Click to expand...

Amen i am with you two in this prayer as well although there are times that i lose my patience i know that He knows when the timing will be right, 

Sarah yay for no mid cycle bleeding it is a scary thing when we don't know what is going on inside or bodies i wish that this process was much easier than what it is now 

Kim isn't cool how our furry babies seem to know when we need cherring up? for some reason my little one seems to be attached to me (usually around the hubs) but i like it it seems as if he had noticed am around too lol but i always tell him when he has a little brother or sister he is going to have to share his daddy he licks me lol 

hey to all the other ladies i usually just lurk around and comment every now and then but i have you all in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> Ok, so I have now fallen into the one week wait and I know there are a lot of you ladies that are right there with me.
> 
> How are you all feeling?
> 
> I'm getting a tad nervous, but extremely happy that I didn't have the mid-cycle bleeding like I did the past two months, the doctor was concerned about that but couldn't figure out the reason why it was happening. My prayer this morning was that the Lord would start to prepare my heart for whatever the outcome may be. I'm tired of the dissapointment and sadness that floods my body when I get that BFN, I just want to be content in knowing God has a reason for it.
> 
> "I waited patiently and expectantly for the Lord; and He inclined to me and heard my cry". Psalm 40:1
> 
> Dear Heavenly Father,
> 
> I have been waiting to concieve for so long now, and I come before You today to ask your help. I pray that You will increase my faith and patience so that I will put my whole trust in your perfect timing and plan for my life. I will put my complete trust in You with confidence and eager expectation of Your answer, whatever that answer may be and whenever that answer may come.
> Thank you that you are always with me. Thank you that You hear my prayers and will answer in Your time and in Your way.
> 
> You, Lord, are without limits. Thank You for Your unfailing word and that You always keep Your promises to me. I believe with my heart, mind and soul Your plan for my life is the best one possible and I thank You for Your answer.
> 
> Being in Your will is the safest place I can ever reside.
> 
> In Jesus name, Amen[-o&lt;

[-o&lt; AMEN! Thank you for the scripture and prayer sis! I'm glad your luteal phase is going well so far.

I'm 5 dpo. I'm getting progesterone labs at 7 dpo to be sure that I ovulated. I am feeling pretty grounded, but my husband is a ball of nerves. He is very invested in this cycle because this was the first time that we have been together throughout my entire fertile phase. He was out of town working when I ovulated in past months. He is used to seeing me shed a few tears with my obnoxiously negative tests in the past, but I don't want to see him do the same. Just like you Sarah... I'm praying that the Lord prepares my heart for any outcome and that he also prepares my husband's.


----------



## faithmum

Yukki2011 said:


> Update: I need advice from you wonderful ladies. Okay so my doctor told me my progesterone level was a little low it was 15.5 and she wants it at 16. I pick up the medicine and it said on there if trying to get pregnant or pregnant ask doctor before use. Its 100 mg 30 tablets (once a day) and 1 refill. I looked up the information on the packet and it can cause dementia and heart disease. I take one and feel dizzy , fatigued, my head feels funny, and cramping. So my mom looks up reviews and it said not to take it during pregnancy it can cause miscarriage.
> 
> I only had one chemical pregnancy in Dec 2011. And I worry about taking it more because I had to stop taking birth control since it made me deathly ill. Causing me to be in the hospital every few months for years. I finally figured out it was BC when I tried a new packet and wasn't even on it but a week or two and got ill again.. The illness symptoms for BC I had swelling in one foot and one hand opposite not same side, Vomiting, sensitivity to light and smell, as well as rash. I stopped taking BC in 2007 and been illness free since then. So taking hormones worries me on several different things. These sickness, do I really need to take it, is it good for my baby? I would ask my obgyn about this but she seems to be all about this. And I have just started seeing her and I don't fully trust her.
> 
> What is your experience with taking it? Is my feeling not to take it valid?


Hi Yukki, I just wanted to try to assuage your fears with progesterone. I'm guessing what you're taking is 100 mg progresterone with nothing else in it? I have been taking it for a long time because I too was low. Right now I take 300 mg from CD 15-26 (I stop when af arrives). I have not had much happen as far as adverse effects. I take them at night and I notice my dreams are MUCH more vivid and I sleep great. I'd like to blame it for my unwanted extra holiday weight but not sure its to blame as much as all the desserts I ate. My doc told me taking it at night will ease side effects. Oh - I also think I'm more emotional on it (maybe I cry more easily?). From my understanding it may help you sustain a pregnancy by helping keep your uterine lining where it needs to be. I also had to take it to help sustain my first pregnancies because my doc (this was 15 years ago though) said I was low and needed the supplement. I took these gigantic horse pills several times a day for the first 12 weeks. 

I sure hope that helps.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Yukki2011 said:


> Update: I need advice from you wonderful ladies. Okay so my doctor told me my progesterone level was a little low it was 15.5 and she wants it at 16. I pick up the medicine and it said on there if trying to get pregnant or pregnant ask doctor before use. Its 100 mg 30 tablets (once a day) and 1 refill. I looked up the information on the packet and it can cause dementia and heart disease. I take one and feel dizzy , fatigued, my head feels funny, and cramping. So my mom looks up reviews and it said not to take it during pregnancy it can cause miscarriage.
> 
> I only had one chemical pregnancy in Dec 2011. And I worry about taking it more because I had to stop taking birth control since it made me deathly ill. Causing me to be in the hospital every few months for years. I finally figured out it was BC when I tried a new packet and wasn't even on it but a week or two and got ill again.. The illness symptoms for BC I had swelling in one foot and one hand opposite not same side, Vomiting, sensitivity to light and smell, as well as rash. I stopped taking BC in 2007 and been illness free since then. So taking hormones worries me on several different things. These sickness, do I really need to take it, is it good for my baby? I would ask my obgyn about this but she seems to be all about this. And I have just started seeing her and I don't fully trust her.
> 
> What is your experience with taking it? Is my feeling not to take it valid?

I have never taken it, but as a pharmacist all I can say is that you definitely should consult a physician. Did you discuss your medical history in regard to the bc related illness with your ob/gyn? Dizziness and drowsiness are common side effects in the first few hours after taking the medication, however you know your body the best. I would talk to a doctor in great detail especially if what you are experiencing now is close to the illness you experienced in the past.

Progestin is used in low doses in some birth controls to prevent pregnancy. Progesterone is used in higher doses to help maintain a pregnancy when our bodies do not make enough on their own. Most pregnant women are prescribed progesterone until they are approaching the end of their first trimester.

Please, please, please talk to a doctor :flower:


----------



## Yukki2011

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Yukki2011 said:
> 
> 
> Update: I need advice from you wonderful ladies. Okay so my doctor told me my progesterone level was a little low it was 15.5 and she wants it at 16. I pick up the medicine and it said on there if trying to get pregnant or pregnant ask doctor before use. Its 100 mg 30 tablets (once a day) and 1 refill. I looked up the information on the packet and it can cause dementia and heart disease. I take one and feel dizzy , fatigued, my head feels funny, and cramping. So my mom looks up reviews and it said not to take it during pregnancy it can cause miscarriage.
> 
> I only had one chemical pregnancy in Dec 2011. And I worry about taking it more because I had to stop taking birth control since it made me deathly ill. Causing me to be in the hospital every few months for years. I finally figured out it was BC when I tried a new packet and wasn't even on it but a week or two and got ill again.. The illness symptoms for BC I had swelling in one foot and one hand opposite not same side, Vomiting, sensitivity to light and smell, as well as rash. I stopped taking BC in 2007 and been illness free since then. So taking hormones worries me on several different things. These sickness, do I really need to take it, is it good for my baby? I would ask my obgyn about this but she seems to be all about this. And I have just started seeing her and I don't fully trust her.
> 
> What is your experience with taking it? Is my feeling not to take it valid?
> 
> I have never taken it, but as a pharmacist all I can say is that you definitely should consult a physician. Did you discuss your medical history in regard to the bc related illness with your ob/gyn? Dizziness and drowsiness are common side effects in the first few hours after taking the medication, however you know your body the best. I would talk to a doctor in great detail especially if what you are experiencing now is close to the illness you experienced in the past.
> 
> Progestin is used in low doses in some birth controls to prevent pregnancy. Progesterone is used in higher doses to help maintain a pregnancy when our bodies do not make enough on their own. Most pregnant women are prescribed progesterone until they are approaching the end of their first trimester.
> 
> Please, please, please talk to a doctor :flower:Click to expand...


Thanks, for the advice I am calling tomorrow and talk to her tell her about all whats going on.


----------



## hopeful2012

Godsjewel said:


> Ok, so I have now fallen into the one week wait and I know there are a lot of you ladies that are right there with me.
> 
> How are you all feeling?
> 
> I'm getting a tad nervous, but extremely happy that I didn't have the mid-cycle bleeding like I did the past two months, the doctor was concerned about that but couldn't figure out the reason why it was happening. My prayer this morning was that the Lord would start to prepare my heart for whatever the outcome may be. I'm tired of the dissapointment and sadness that floods my body when I get that BFN, I just want to be content in knowing God has a reason for it.
> 
> "I waited patiently and expectantly for the Lord; and He inclined to me and heard my cry". Psalm 40:1
> 
> Dear Heavenly Father,
> 
> I have been waiting to concieve for so long now, and I come before You today to ask your help. I pray that You will increase my faith and patience so that I will put my whole trust in your perfect timing and plan for my life. I will put my complete trust in You with confidence and eager expectation of Your answer, whatever that answer may be and whenever that answer may come.
> Thank you that you are always with me. Thank you that You hear my prayers and will answer in Your time and in Your way.
> 
> You, Lord, are without limits. Thank You for Your unfailing word and that You always keep Your promises to me. I believe with my heart, mind and soul Your plan for my life is the best one possible and I thank You for Your answer.
> 
> Being in Your will is the safest place I can ever reside.
> 
> In Jesus name, Amen[-o&lt;

I am right here with you on this one as well. Ill be praying for you! I also have 1 more week until AF. Since starting my new job this month, Ive been alot more relaxed about TTC, but now that i know testing is a week away- im all worked up about it. It doesnt help that i was off today- but i work the rest of the week, so not much time to think about TTC in the Emergency Center. I havent had any noticeable symptoms except sore breasts. I think this may have more to do with the bra i have been wearing, but idk.


----------



## hopeful2012

Yukki2011 said:


> Update: I need advice from you wonderful ladies. Okay so my doctor told me my progesterone level was a little low it was 15.5 and she wants it at 16. I pick up the medicine and it said on there if trying to get pregnant or pregnant ask doctor before use. Its 100 mg 30 tablets (once a day) and 1 refill. I looked up the information on the packet and it can cause dementia and heart disease. I take one and feel dizzy , fatigued, my head feels funny, and cramping. So my mom looks up reviews and it said not to take it during pregnancy it can cause miscarriage.
> 
> I only had one chemical pregnancy in Dec 2011. And I worry about taking it more because I had to stop taking birth control since it made me deathly ill. Causing me to be in the hospital every few months for years. I finally figured out it was BC when I tried a new packet and wasn't even on it but a week or two and got ill again.. The illness symptoms for BC I had swelling in one foot and one hand opposite not same side, Vomiting, sensitivity to light and smell, as well as rash. I stopped taking BC in 2007 and been illness free since then. So taking hormones worries me on several different things. These sickness, do I really need to take it, is it good for my baby? I would ask my obgyn about this but she seems to be all about this. And I have just started seeing her and I don't fully trust her.
> 
> What is your experience with taking it? Is my feeling not to take it valid?

I never had any problems with it, but if your pregnant and having side effects, you should no doubt call the doctor first thing. People react differently to medications and the reactions should be reported. Good luck, ill be praying for you!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I have now fallen into the one week wait and I know there are a lot of you ladies that are right there with me.
> 
> How are you all feeling?
> 
> I'm getting a tad nervous, but extremely happy that I didn't have the mid-cycle bleeding like I did the past two months, the doctor was concerned about that but couldn't figure out the reason why it was happening. My prayer this morning was that the Lord would start to prepare my heart for whatever the outcome may be. I'm tired of the dissapointment and sadness that floods my body when I get that BFN, I just want to be content in knowing God has a reason for it.
> 
> "I waited patiently and expectantly for the Lord; and He inclined to me and heard my cry". Psalm 40:1
> 
> Dear Heavenly Father,
> 
> I have been waiting to concieve for so long now, and I come before You today to ask your help. I pray that You will increase my faith and patience so that I will put my whole trust in your perfect timing and plan for my life. I will put my complete trust in You with confidence and eager expectation of Your answer, whatever that answer may be and whenever that answer may come.
> Thank you that you are always with me. Thank you that You hear my prayers and will answer in Your time and in Your way.
> 
> You, Lord, are without limits. Thank You for Your unfailing word and that You always keep Your promises to me. I believe with my heart, mind and soul Your plan for my life is the best one possible and I thank You for Your answer.
> 
> Being in Your will is the safest place I can ever reside.
> 
> In Jesus name, Amen[-o&lt;
> 
> Amen! Please hear our prayers Lord!
> 
> I'm right there with you Sis! One week left. I'm glad you don't have the extra stressing mid-cycle stuff again this time!
> 
> I started picking up Bubba after getting that same BFN every month and saying, "Looks like you're still an only child!" :haha:
> 
> Now that I've typed it out, it doesn't really seem like it would help, but he purrs and nuzzles my face when I pick him up like he understands and it makes me feel a little better!Click to expand...

Aww, that's sooo cute. Well, he pretty much weighs as much as a child:haha:


----------



## PrincessBree

hopeful2012 said:


> Hi, I have been reading the posts and love this thread. Im glad there are some Christian Ladies out there for support.
> 
> My name is Marci and i am 23 years old. I have been married to the DH for almost 3 years. We have been ttc for 7 months now. I just graduated from Nursing school with my BSN in december and have started working a great job in the Emergency Center. Being a EC nurse is great. I was raised up in church and have always believed, even after the miscarriage that i had at 16. i knew then that God had a plan for me. For the last few months i have been struggling with my faith, sometimes i feel like im being punished for my miscarriage. i finally went back to church this past sunday and the first words out of the preachers mouth were that he knew that there were several couples struggling with infertility or having trouble concieving, and that he felt led to have a special sermon next sunday on that topic. He feels that there will be several miracles happen soon.
> Im also supposed to go have biospies of my cervix taken again in april, and im praying that they have improved or are completely normal. If not i will have to have surgery, which the doctors say will postpone us trying for 2 years. I am praying for this but have decided that we would start taking the classes to become foster parents either way in order to have an impact on some childs life.

Hi,

Welcome to the thread!!I love what you were saying about God meeting with you at the Church and having a word especially for you and your husband.God is so faithful.I pray for your miracle to surely come forth,in Gods timing.AmenX

Looking forward to hearing more from you!Amen!xx


----------



## PrincessBree

SuperwomanTTC said:


> [-o&lt; AMEN! Thank you for the scripture and prayer sis! I'm glad your luteal phase is going well so far.
> 
> I'm 5 dpo. I'm getting progesterone labs at 7 dpo to be sure that I ovulated. I am feeling pretty grounded, but my husband is a ball of nerves. He is very invested in this cycle because this was the first time that we have been together throughout my entire fertile phase. He was out of town working when I ovulated in past months. He is used to seeing me shed a few tears with my obnoxiously negative tests in the past, but I don't want to see him do the same. Just like you Sarah... I'm praying that the Lord prepares my heart for any outcome and that he also prepares my husband's.

This prayer and response really spoke to my heart and I am praying along with you all-I am like a few days away from test day also over this past few days the Lord has really done in a work in my heart and in my husbands heart and I want to testify.

God asked for me and my husband to agree with His word concerning having a baby together.And I know it may seem silly for me to say that but we had both been grappling knowing that it was what the Lord wanted for us to do,and even somewhat knowing that the Lord had closed my womb for the past 12 months but at the same time,there were so many other things which kept us distracted and made us think maybe it was not the will of God for us to have a baby right now, financially etc.

But it was like everywhere we went babies would flock to us,we would both have dreams about me having a baby and taking care of several babies and even people coming to us telling us that God was going to give me babies.And we would think REALLY GOD?!?And laugh it off but God was really trying to speak to us.

After a while I agreed with it because I felt like Hannah,as though my husband was trying to say to me "Is what we have not enough for you,am I not more than all these babies you want to have?" And yet Hannah could not shake the feeling that God wanted to bring a baby forth through her and she became desperate.

This week God spoke to my husband and he prayed with me and asked that God would help us to say yes although we fear and yes although seeing me disappointed month after month and yes to His will for us to have a baby,be fruitful and multiply-knowing that the same God who closed Hannah's womb has the same power to open it again,in His time and His way.We wait patiently.I guess sometimes all He wants us to do is agree to the process no matter what it looks like,how it feels He just wants us to agree.


----------



## Godsjewel

I was shocked at what I saw today! Men, women and children were all doing the same thing. Some were hesitant, some were bold, but all were breaking the same rules. For whatever reason, every person walking across the parking lot of the establishment I visited crossed a boundary marked with a bright yellow DANGER: DO NOT ENTER sign! An area was cordoned off with a plastic barrier that looked much like the Crime Scene: Do Not Cross tape you see on your favorite detective shows. Why did no one obey? I watched as countless men on cell phones lifted the DANGER tape over their heads as they passed under. Chatting mothers led their children to step carefully over the same. No one even bothered to look around to see what was causing their lives to be unsafe. Every single person ignored the warning signs and continued on their way! 

Including me. I stood there for a few minutes and actually expected to see video cameras hidden in the fake palm trees standing in the foyer. Would a guffawing talk show host bound around a corner, removing his wig and sunglasses and ask me why I was the only rule-abiding citizen? When none of that happened, I decided that I, too, would break the rules and step over the DANGER tape and go about my business. I could see no other route to get where I needed to go anyway, so away I went, gingerly stepping over the tape. 

About that time, I heard a crash! I turned in time to see roofing material fall in the entranceway where Id been standing moments before. Hmm. Maybe there was a good reason for the DANGER signs!

Have you noticed DANGER signs in your infertility pathways? Its easier than you may think to inadvertently go down the trail towards anger or hopelessness. When months pass and you see no signs of success in your desire for a baby, its hard to pay attention to warning signs and easy to allow yourself to give in to bitterness or despair. God loves you and knows that your struggle with infertility is one of the hardest battles you will ever fight. He hasnt left you alone in this difficult season and even made provisions for you long before your birth. When you look in His Word, you will find DANGER signs, lovingly warning you of pitfalls, urging you to pay attention to the very things that could cause you such harm. Lets consider just a few of the many DANGER signs we must heed along infertilitys journey:

--Do not worry(Mt. 6:34) There are so many things you must think about when you face infertility. Will we see a doctor, or will we try to conceive on our own? If we choose medical care, how far will we take it and where will the money come from? What if we conceive only to lose the baby? Worry can paralyze you! Jesus tells you not to worry because He knows He can carry you through whatever life throws at you--even infertility! If God is for you, who can stand against you? Even with the uncertainty of infertility, God has a plan for your life so you do not have to worry.

--In your anger, do not sin. (Ephesians 4:26) Its okay to be mad! There will be times in this infertility experience when you see everyone around you conceive and you are still waiting and all you want to do is pitch a hissy fit! Find a good, thick pillow and pound away! 

Why does God post this warning? Because He knows anger can fester and become sin in your life and unresolved sin can give the devil an opportunity to destroy you. God loves you too much to let you run head-first into sin without posting a warning sign. Anger is an emotion we all have, but allow God to deal with you and dont let your anger lead to sin.

--Do not lose heart in doing good, for in due time we will reap if we do not grow weary. (Galatians 6:9) What are you doing right? Are you trusting God to bring you through this difficult season of your life? Dont lose heart! Keep trusting! Do you keep picking up your Bible for answers, and bending your knee in prayer? Keep studying His Word and keep the lines of communication open with your Heavenly Father. Even when it is difficult and it seems that Heaven is silent (and we all have those times), dont lose heart! You will reap a harvest if you stay faithful through this season. Who knows what kind of harvest our amazing God may give you? Your harvest may come in the form of peace, it may come in the form of a more intimate knowledge of God than you ever dreamed possible. Of course, every woman who struggles with baby hunger prays for a harvest of a child! Whatever the harvest God chooses to bless you with, dont lose heart! 

I dont really know why everyone ignored the DANGER signs posted today. Someone could have gotten seriously hurt! I would much rather have the roofing material stay over my head than on top of my head! I should have heeded the warning signs. 

Heed the warning signs God has given you in Scripture as you navigate your path toward parenthood. He placed them there because He sees the dangers more clearly than you can, and He doesnt want to see you destroyed. He loves you, and He has a marvelous plan for you.


----------



## Jumik

Lord, in this moment where I feel like all hope is lost and my faith is dwindling, help me to see myself through Your eyes.

William Mcdowell - I Give Myself Away lyrics 

I Give Myself Away

Chorus:
I give myself away
I give myself away
So You can use me
I give myself away
I give myself away
So You can use me

Verse 1: 
Here I am
Here I stand
Lord, my life is in your hands
Lord, I&#8217;m longing to see
Your desires revealed in me
I give myself away

Verse 2:
Take my heart
Take my life
As a living sacrifice
All my dreams, all my plans
Lord I place them in your hands

Chorus:
I give myself away
I give myself away
So You can use me
I give myself away
I give myself away
So You can use me

Chorus:
I give myself away
I give myself away
So You can use me
I give myself away
I give myself away
So You can use me

Bridge(7X):
My life is not my own
To you I belong
I give myself, I give myself to You
Chorus:
I give myself away


----------



## LillyLee

Ladies,

I'm going to ask for your thoughts and your support. My husband, after years of never wanting children has finally come around to the idea of TTC. He still has doubts though, and I'm afraid that once I do get pregnant his response might not be the one I'm wanting. I have a daily Bible verse app on my phone and for some reason all week is has been popping up random verses about children. I'm taking this as a sign that God has a plan (and I know he does) and that I need to stop worrying about everything and let him guide me to what is right. 

In times of panic though this verse has always stuck with me. "Do not be anxious in anything, but in everything, with prayer and petition and thanksgiving, present your requests to God." Philippians 4:6


----------



## Godsjewel

LillyLee said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I'm going to ask for your thoughts and your support. My husband, after years of never wanting children has finally come around to the idea of TTC. He still has doubts though, and I'm afraid that once I do get pregnant his response might not be the one I'm wanting. I have a daily Bible verse app on my phone and for some reason all week is has been popping up random verses about children. I'm taking this as a sign that God has a plan (and I know he does) and that I need to stop worrying about everything and let him guide me to what is right.
> 
> In times of panic though this verse has always stuck with me. "Do not be anxious in anything, but in everything, with prayer and petition and thanksgiving, present your requests to God." Philippians 4:6

Hi dear :hugs:

That must have made your heart rejoice knowing he was open to the idea. You're right, God does have a plan for both you and your hubby and I think the day you are blessed with a baby in your belly, his heart will soften and he will rejoice along with you. 

The scripture you noted is perfect... Don't be anxious, bring it before the Lord and thank Him for what He is going to do.


----------



## Godsjewel

Kim, I found a date for Bubba!

https://i.imgur.com/c1n2V.jpg

:rofl:


----------



## Jumik

Godsjewel said:


> Kim, I found a date for Bubba!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/c1n2V.jpg
> 
> :rofl:

 :haha:


----------



## prayingfor1

Hi ladies! Well, I haven't been able to shake this mood I've been in and all my thoughts are negative today. I think all of my frustration has just boiled up (my family and work have been upsetting me lately, which I'm sure contributes to my moodiness). Now I'm wondering if I even ovulated. I had a "peak" test result on my fertility monitor and positive OPK on Sunday, and I think that's when I ovulated because my other ovulation signs stopped on Monday and my temp jumped up a bit that morning. Then yesterday and today it's back down to where it was before "assumed" ovulation :growlmad: 

God, please help me to focus on You and trust You. I know You have the best plan for DH and I, and I pray that you help me to be patient and more positive. Please, Lord, drive these demons out of my head and help me find peace.


----------



## BRK06

Yukki2011 said:


> Update: I need advice from you wonderful ladies. Okay so my doctor told me my progesterone level was a little low it was 15.5 and she wants it at 16. I pick up the medicine and it said on there if trying to get pregnant or pregnant ask doctor before use. Its 100 mg 30 tablets (once a day) and 1 refill. I looked up the information on the packet and it can cause dementia and heart disease. I take one and feel dizzy , fatigued, my head feels funny, and cramping. So my mom looks up reviews and it said not to take it during pregnancy it can cause miscarriage.
> 
> I only had one chemical pregnancy in Dec 2011. And I worry about taking it more because I had to stop taking birth control since it made me deathly ill. Causing me to be in the hospital every few months for years. I finally figured out it was BC when I tried a new packet and wasn't even on it but a week or two and got ill again.. The illness symptoms for BC I had swelling in one foot and one hand opposite not same side, Vomiting, sensitivity to light and smell, as well as rash. I stopped taking BC in 2007 and been illness free since then. So taking hormones worries me on several different things. These sickness, do I really need to take it, is it good for my baby? I would ask my obgyn about this but she seems to be all about this. And I have just started seeing her and I don't fully trust her.
> 
> What is your experience with taking it? Is my feeling not to take it valid?

Have you been able to speak to your dr since yesterday? Usually meds are given with the thought that the benefits far outweigh the risks, but you know your body and if something doesn't feel right, speak up and make her listen to you! I'll continue to pray for you! :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

prayingfor1 said:


> Hi ladies! Well, I haven't been able to shake this mood I've been in and all my thoughts are negative today. I think all of my frustration has just boiled up (my family and work have been upsetting me lately, which I'm sure contributes to my moodiness). Now I'm wondering if I even ovulated. I had a "peak" test result on my fertility monitor and positive OPK on Sunday, and I think that's when I ovulated because my other ovulation signs stopped on Monday and my temp jumped up a bit that morning. Then yesterday and today it's back down to where it was before "assumed" ovulation :growlmad:
> 
> God, please help me to focus on You and trust You. I know You have the best plan for DH and I, and I pray that you help me to be patient and more positive. Please, Lord, drive these demons out of my head and help me find peace.

I'm sorry you're feeling this way:hugs:, I know all too well the feelings of frustrations this journey brings. You know what helps me when I start to fall into negativity, start thanking the Lord for the blessings you currently have in your life. It helps to take your mind off the things you don't have and really appreciate what you do have. 

Give thanks to the LORD, for he is good! His faithful love endures forever.
Psalm 136:1


----------



## BRK06

Lucy529 said:


> Amen i am with you two in this prayer as well although there are times that i lose my patience i know that He knows when the timing will be right,
> 
> Sarah yay for no mid cycle bleeding it is a scary thing when we don't know what is going on inside or bodies i wish that this process was much easier than what it is now
> 
> Kim isn't cool how our furry babies seem to know when we need cherring up? for some reason my little one seems to be attached to me (usually around the hubs) but i like it it seems as if he had noticed am around too lol but i always tell him when he has a little brother or sister he is going to have to share his daddy he licks me lol
> 
> hey to all the other ladies i usually just lurk around and comment every now and then but i have you all in my prayers :hugs:

Fur babies are great! :) We've been talking about getting Bubba a little brother (of the 4 legs variety!) sometime soon. DH wants an orange one!


----------



## BRK06

LillyLee said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I'm going to ask for your thoughts and your support. My husband, after years of never wanting children has finally come around to the idea of TTC. He still has doubts though, and I'm afraid that once I do get pregnant his response might not be the one I'm wanting. I have a daily Bible verse app on my phone and for some reason all week is has been popping up random verses about children. I'm taking this as a sign that God has a plan (and I know he does) and that I need to stop worrying about everything and let him guide me to what is right.
> 
> In times of panic though this verse has always stuck with me. "Do not be anxious in anything, but in everything, with prayer and petition and thanksgiving, present your requests to God." Philippians 4:6

That's one of my favorite verses too! He will be with you every step of the way on this journey. 

As for DH, I'm glad he's opened himself to this, doubts and all. There's a saying that women become Mom at conception, but men become Dad at birth. Although not true for EVERY guy I'm sure, maybe it has some hope for your DH.

I'll be praying for you both!! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Kim, I found a date for Bubba!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/c1n2V.jpg
> 
> :rofl:

Oh my goodness!!!! :rofl: I was scrolling up from the bottom, and I thought, how did she get that pic of Bubba? Then I saw the background and what you wrote... It looks just like him! That is just too funny! Bubs sleeps on his back just like that too :haha:


----------



## hopeful2012

Im a little freaked out today! I am 8 dpo today and i have been having headaches for the last couple of days. I got up this morning and was fine- AF isnt due for another week so i decided to wear my pretty, new, white scrub pants today...so then i realize that i have another hour before i need to leave for work, so i sit and play on the computer, eat breakfast, and then of course have to go pee before leaving for work. Im sorry if its tmi, but apparently i had started bleeding. I have never had this before, my luteal phase is always 12-13 days. Its slightly more than spotting, but not a full regular flow either. Im confused!


----------



## BRK06

prayingfor1 said:


> Hi ladies! Well, I haven't been able to shake this mood I've been in and all my thoughts are negative today. I think all of my frustration has just boiled up (my family and work have been upsetting me lately, which I'm sure contributes to my moodiness). Now I'm wondering if I even ovulated. I had a "peak" test result on my fertility monitor and positive OPK on Sunday, and I think that's when I ovulated because my other ovulation signs stopped on Monday and my temp jumped up a bit that morning. Then yesterday and today it's back down to where it was before "assumed" ovulation :growlmad:
> 
> God, please help me to focus on You and trust You. I know You have the best plan for DH and I, and I pray that you help me to be patient and more positive. Please, Lord, drive these demons out of my head and help me find peace.

I'm sorry hon :hugs: I quit temping because they never really matched up with my monitor and it was making me frustrated too! 

Praying for some peace of mind and body for you. Give it all to God! He can shoulder the worry and stress burden for you :hugs:


----------



## Irishbabe

Hi ladies, just wanted to stop by and send you all lots of :dust:

Here's to us all getting our bfp soon

Xxxxx


----------



## Godsjewel

hopeful2012 said:


> Im a little freaked out today! I am 8 dpo today and i have been having headaches for the last couple of days. I got up this morning and was fine- AF isnt due for another week so i decided to wear my pretty, new, white scrub pants today...so then i realize that i have another hour before i need to leave for work, so i sit and play on the computer, eat breakfast, and then of course have to go pee before leaving for work. Im sorry if its tmi, but apparently i had started bleeding. I have never had this before, my luteal phase is always 12-13 days. Its slightly more than spotting, but not a full regular flow either. Im confused!


That's definitely not TMI sweetie. Hmmm, could it be implantation spotting? My bleeding the last 2 months occured 3-4dpo and the doctor doesn't know what happened. My lutueal phase is like yours, and I never before had bleeding that early. If it becomes more of a flow and your worried about it, you should probably talk to your doctor. 

I will pray for you :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

hopeful2012 said:


> Im a little freaked out today! I am 8 dpo today and i have been having headaches for the last couple of days. I got up this morning and was fine- AF isnt due for another week so i decided to wear my pretty, new, white scrub pants today...so then i realize that i have another hour before i need to leave for work, so i sit and play on the computer, eat breakfast, and then of course have to go pee before leaving for work. Im sorry if its tmi, but apparently i had started bleeding. I have never had this before, my luteal phase is always 12-13 days. Its slightly more than spotting, but not a full regular flow either. Im confused!

Well, thinking super positively (but NOT to give false hope), you're right about the time that implantation bleeding could occur. However, if it's heavier and lasts more than a day or so, it could be something else... a few women here have had unexplained mid-cycle bleeding, myself included. I'll pray for you, and I hope you figure out what it is soon!


Or, TTC aside, maybe you have my luck and it could just be that you decided to wear your pretty new WHITE scrub pants! :D

P.S.- no worries, there is no TMI in TTC! :)


----------



## hopeful2012

Its probably just my luck, because now that i have worn my black scrubs its almost stopped. I knew those white pants were a bad idea when i bought them, especially seeing that i am a emergency room nurse...LOL- but my buddy talked me into them...Ill blame her :rofl:
Im not very positive this month, but i believe that All things are possible, so we will see. In the meantime, i will NOT get my hopes up and be devastated like last month. I know that God has a plan, and his plan may not match mine at this moment. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Godsjewel

hopeful2012 said:


> Its probably just my luck, because now that i have worn my black scrubs its almost stopped. I knew those white pants were a bad idea when i bought them, especially seeing that i am a emergency room nurse...LOL- but my buddy talked me into them...Ill blame her :rofl:
> Im not very positive this month, but i believe that All things are possible, so we will see. In the meantime, i will NOT get my hopes up and be devastated like last month. I know that God has a plan, and his plan may not match mine at this moment. Thanks ladies!

no problem, we are here for you :hugs:

Have a wonderfully blessed day at work, and remember...Jesus loves you!!!


----------



## BRK06

We haven't done any random "getting to know each other" posts in a bit, so I was thinking maybe we could do the Four Facts game again! I'll start with my four, and you figure out which one isn't true...

1.) My husband and I went snorkeling off the coast of Guam

2.) I can't get enough of the spicy ahi poke from the local deli

3.) I collect Precious Moments figurines

4.) I'm afraid of snakes


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> Its probably just my luck, because now that i have worn my black scrubs its almost stopped. I knew those white pants were a bad idea when i bought them, especially seeing that i am a emergency room nurse...LOL- but my buddy talked me into them...Ill blame her :rofl:
> Im not very positive this month, but i believe that All things are possible, so we will see. In the meantime, i will NOT get my hopes up and be devastated like last month. I know that God has a plan, and his plan may not match mine at this moment. Thanks ladies!
> 
> no problem, we are here for you :hugs:
> 
> Have a wonderfully blessed day at work, and remember...Jesus loves you!!!Click to expand...

I'll second this! :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

Hello my beautiful ladies. Just checking in to see how everybody is! I am still waiting to hear about my promotion (boooo) but I did get accepted into the PhD program at school!! Move on over cause Dr. Heather is in the house! hahahaha Still a long road ahead but it sure does sound cool!!!


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> Hello my beautiful ladies. Just checking in to see how everybody is! I am still waiting to hear about my promotion (boooo) but I did get accepted into the PhD program at school!! Move on over cause Dr. Heather is in the house! hahahaha Still a long road ahead but it sure does sound cool!!!

Wow! Congrats Dr. Heather! (you're right...it does sound cool!) :thumbup:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Heather11 said:


> Hello my beautiful ladies. Just checking in to see how everybody is! I am still waiting to hear about my promotion (boooo) but I did get accepted into the PhD program at school!! Move on over cause Dr. Heather is in the house! hahahaha Still a long road ahead but it sure does sound cool!!!

Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Hello my beautiful ladies. Just checking in to see how everybody is! I am still waiting to hear about my promotion (boooo) but I did get accepted into the PhD program at school!! Move on over cause Dr. Heather is in the house! hahahaha Still a long road ahead but it sure does sound cool!!!

woohoo!!! :yipee: That is wonderful news sis!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> We haven't done any random "getting to know each other" posts in a bit, so I was thinking maybe we could do the Four Facts game again! I'll start with my four, and you figure out which one isn't true...
> 
> 1.) My husband and I went snorkeling off the coast of Guam
> 
> 2.) I can't get enough of the spicy ahi poke from the local deli
> 
> 3.) I collect Precious Moments figurines
> 
> 4.) I'm afraid of snakes

I can believe #2 and #3, so It's either #1 or #4. 

:wacko: I'm gonna say #4, you love snakes :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

ok, my turn...which one is not true....

1- When I was little, I wanted to be a nurse

2- I met Al from the show "Home Improvement"
https://i.imgur.com/qq2lq.jpg

3- I went to Jamaica for my honeymoon

4- I have owned 7 cars at one time


----------



## PrincessBree

BRK06 said:


> We haven't done any random "getting to know each other" posts in a bit, so I was thinking maybe we could do the Four Facts game again! I'll start with my four, and you figure out which one isn't true...
> 
> 1.) My husband and I went snorkeling off the coast of Guam
> 
> 2.) I can't get enough of the spicy ahi poke from the local deli
> 
> 3.) I collect Precious Moments figurines
> 
> 4.) I'm afraid of snakes

I would say 4 is not true?? :-D


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> ok, my turn...which one is not true....
> 
> 1- When I was little, I wanted to be a nurse
> 
> 2- I met Al from the show "Home Improvement"
> https://i.imgur.com/qq2lq.jpg
> 
> 3- I went to Jamaica for my honeymoon
> 
> 4- I have owned 7 cars at one time

I would say number 2 is not true?Although would be pretty cool if you did meet him!?


----------



## PrincessBree

Which one is not true-

1. My husband is a couple of years younger than me
2. I am able to speak Spanish,Yoruba and French
3. I am a a liturgical dancer
4. I change my hair style at least once a month


----------



## Yukki2011

BRK06 said:


> Yukki2011 said:
> 
> 
> Update: I need advice from you wonderful ladies. Okay so my doctor told me my progesterone level was a little low it was 15.5 and she wants it at 16. I pick up the medicine and it said on there if trying to get pregnant or pregnant ask doctor before use. Its 100 mg 30 tablets (once a day) and 1 refill. I looked up the information on the packet and it can cause dementia and heart disease. I take one and feel dizzy , fatigued, my head feels funny, and cramping. So my mom looks up reviews and it said not to take it during pregnancy it can cause miscarriage.
> 
> I only had one chemical pregnancy in Dec 2011. And I worry about taking it more because I had to stop taking birth control since it made me deathly ill. Causing me to be in the hospital every few months for years. I finally figured out it was BC when I tried a new packet and wasn't even on it but a week or two and got ill again.. The illness symptoms for BC I had swelling in one foot and one hand opposite not same side, Vomiting, sensitivity to light and smell, as well as rash. I stopped taking BC in 2007 and been illness free since then. So taking hormones worries me on several different things. These sickness, do I really need to take it, is it good for my baby? I would ask my obgyn about this but she seems to be all about this. And I have just started seeing her and I don't fully trust her.
> 
> What is your experience with taking it? Is my feeling not to take it valid?
> 
> Have you been able to speak to your dr since yesterday? Usually meds are given with the thought that the benefits far outweigh the risks, but you know your body and if something doesn't feel right, speak up and make her listen to you! I'll continue to pray for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

I barely talk to her its her nurse I always talk to. I called today and she told me to take it at night and if i still have issues call tomorrow morning.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Which is not true?

1. I took ballet lessons for 20 years.

2. I have not cut my hair since 2006.

3. I wear two signature colors of OPI nail polish each year.

4. I have over 20 wigs.

Hmmmm????


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> We haven't done any random "getting to know each other" posts in a bit, so I was thinking maybe we could do the Four Facts game again! I'll start with my four, and you figure out which one isn't true...
> 
> 1.) My husband and I went snorkeling off the coast of Guam
> 
> 2.) I can't get enough of the spicy ahi poke from the local deli
> 
> 3.) I collect Precious Moments figurines
> 
> 4.) I'm afraid of snakes


#4 I think! Or maybe # 2.....#4 lol


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> ok, my turn...which one is not true....
> 
> 1- When I was little, I wanted to be a nurse
> 
> 2- I met Al from the show "Home Improvement"
> https://i.imgur.com/qq2lq.jpg
> 
> 3- I went to Jamaica for my honeymoon
> 
> 4- I have owned 7 cars at one time

I'm going with #1 just cause nobody else has yet!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Heather11

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Which is not true?
> 
> 1. I took ballet lessons for 20 years.
> 
> 2. I have not cut my hair since 2006.
> 
> 3. I wear two signature colors of OPI nail polish each year.
> 
> 4. I have over 20 wigs.
> 
> Hmmmm????


#2? or #4....hmmmm #2 :flower:


----------



## Heather11

Okay which isn't true

1. I played ice hockey in boys/men's league

2. I have 32 first cousins

3. I'm adopted

4. I went to Aruba for my anniversary


----------



## Lucy529

BRK06 said:


> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> Amen i am with you two in this prayer as well although there are times that i lose my patience i know that He knows when the timing will be right,
> 
> Sarah yay for no mid cycle bleeding it is a scary thing when we don't know what is going on inside or bodies i wish that this process was much easier than what it is now
> 
> Kim isn't cool how our furry babies seem to know when we need cherring up? for some reason my little one seems to be attached to me (usually around the hubs) but i like it it seems as if he had noticed am around too lol but i always tell him when he has a little brother or sister he is going to have to share his daddy he licks me lol
> 
> hey to all the other ladies i usually just lurk around and comment every now and then but i have you all in my prayers :hugs:
> 
> Fur babies are great! :) We've been talking about getting Bubba a little brother (of the 4 legs variety!) sometime soon. DH wants an orange one!Click to expand...

great minds think alike lol my hubby keeps saying he wants to get ours a girlfriend and i said no my baby does not need a girlfried lol but a little brother or sister but my boss might not allow it and at the moment he is so spoiled i don't think that he would get along with him or her, at the moment my hubby is not employed so they play together all day but when he does work he is going to be comming to work with me so i think one is enough now lol cats are so much better than a chihuahua mine is like a baby my boss's wife even buys him clothes lol

oh an orange one would be so pretty i like cats but since my ectopic i became so sensitive that i have allergies now so we had to give a kitten that my hubby rescued away which now i think was a good thing he went to a better home and my ralphie is not as jealous


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> ok, my turn...which one is not true....
> 
> 1- When I was little, I wanted to be a nurse
> 
> 2- I met Al from the show "Home Improvement"
> https://i.imgur.com/qq2lq.jpg
> 
> 3- I went to Jamaica for my honeymoon
> 
> 4- I have owned 7 cars at one time

How about #4?


----------



## BRK06

PrincessBree said:


> Which one is not true-
> 
> 1. My husband is a couple of years younger than me
> 2. I am able to speak Spanish,Yoruba and French
> 3. I am a a liturgical dancer
> 4. I change my hair style at least once a month

Hmmm... How about #1?


----------



## BRK06

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Which is not true?
> 
> 1. I took ballet lessons for 20 years.
> 
> 2. I have not cut my hair since 2006.
> 
> 3. I wear two signature colors of OPI nail polish each year.
> 
> 4. I have over 20 wigs.
> 
> Hmmmm????

I think #3


----------



## beckysprayer

Heather11 said:


> Hello my beautiful ladies. Just checking in to see how everybody is! I am still waiting to hear about my promotion (boooo) but I did get accepted into the PhD program at school!! Move on over cause Dr. Heather is in the house! hahahaha Still a long road ahead but it sure does sound cool!!!

Congrats, Heather! That is great! :happydance: What will your PhD be in (sorry if you already said and I missed it, I haven't read through all of the posts since I last visited).


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> Okay which isn't true
> 
> 1. I played ice hockey in boys/men's league
> 
> 2. I have 32 first cousins
> 
> 3. I'm adopted
> 
> 4. I went to Aruba for my anniversary

Um.... #3?


----------



## beckysprayer

I love this game! :thumbup:



Godsjewel said:


> ok, my turn...which one is not true....
> 
> 1- When I was little, I wanted to be a nurse
> 
> 2- I met Al from the show "Home Improvement"
> https://i.imgur.com/qq2lq.jpg
> 
> 3- I went to Jamaica for my honeymoon
> 
> 4- I have owned 7 cars at one time

Number 4 because that is a whole lot of cars :haha: If number 2 is correct, I hope you have a picture of the two of you that you can share. Home Improvement is one of my favorite shows! So funny!



PrincessBree said:


> Which one is not true-
> 
> 1. My husband is a couple of years younger than me
> 2. I am able to speak Spanish,Yoruba and French
> 3. I am a a liturgical dancer
> 4. I change my hair style at least once a month

Number 2, because being able to speak four languages is amazing!



SuperwomanTTC said:


> Which is not true?
> 
> 1. I took ballet lessons for 20 years.
> 
> 2. I have not cut my hair since 2006.
> 
> 3. I wear two signature colors of OPI nail polish each year.
> 
> 4. I have over 20 wigs.
> 
> Hmmmm????

Number four, because if you haven't cut your hair since 2006 you must have beautiful hair to show off.



Heather11 said:


> Okay which isn't true
> 
> 1. I played ice hockey in boys/men's league
> 
> 2. I have 32 first cousins
> 
> 3. I'm adopted
> 
> 4. I went to Aruba for my anniversary

Number 1, just because I love hockey but have no athletic ability at all haha



BRK06 said:


> We haven't done any random "getting to know each other" posts in a bit, so I was thinking maybe we could do the Four Facts game again! I'll start with my four, and you figure out which one isn't true...
> 
> 1.) My husband and I went snorkeling off the coast of Guam
> 
> 2.) I can't get enough of the spicy ahi poke from the local deli
> 
> 3.) I collect Precious Moments figurines
> 
> 4.) I'm afraid of snakes

Number 1, because I think you live in Hawaii and can go snorkeling anytime.


----------



## beckysprayer

Here are my four:

1. I've milked my own cows before.

2. I prefer cold weather to warm weather.

3. I've been on a safari.

4. I want to get a pig for our backyard.


----------



## Godsjewel

I need your prayers right now.

"Ann", Tays birth mom, hasn't spoken to Tay in 6 months, she just called my husbands phone and is in jail. My husband is trying to find out whats going on and he looks and me and whispers..."She's pregnant"...:saywhat: "Ann" already has 2 children from 2 different fathers and doesn't take care of any of them, now a 3rd child by another man.....GRRRRR!!!! :growlmad:

(for those of you who don't know, Tay is my stepdaughter, but I don't call her that, she lives with us fulltime and is mine. She is 9 years old and I have been in her life fulltime since she was 3)

I couldn't keep myself from holding back the tears...out of all people, why her?!? Why does she get to have what I want so bad???? This bothers me so much :cry: I feel bad for Tay, she already feels abandoned by her birth mom and now to have another child she doesn't take care of. 

I just need God's help during all of this. Thank you all in advance for going to the Lord in prayer for me and my family.


----------



## Lucy529

Godsjewel said:


> I need your prayers right now.
> 
> "Ann", Tays birth mom, hasn't spoken to Tay in 6 months, she just called my husbands phone and is in jail. My husband is trying to find out whats going on and he looks and me and whispers..."She's pregnant"...:saywhat: "Ann" already has 2 children from 2 different fathers and doesn't take care of any of them, now a 3rd child by another man.....GRRRRR!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> (for those of you who don't know, Tay is my stepdaughter, but I don't call her that, she lives with us fulltime and is mine. She is 9 years old and I have been in her life fulltime since she was 3)
> 
> I couldn't keep myself from holding back the tears...out of all people, why her?!? Why does she get to have what I want so bad???? This bothers me so much :cry: I feel bad for Tay, she already feels abandoned by her birth mom and now to have another child she doesn't take care of.
> 
> I just need God's help during all of this. Thank you all in advance for going to the Lord in prayer for me and my family.

Praying for you and your family, I hope that He gives you the strength to deal with this i am so sorry hun it seems that other can get what we want so bad so easily, :hugs: 

it pisses me off (excuse my french) when woman like that can so easily get pregnant and then there are women like us that do everything right and nothing Tay is very lucky to have a mother like you in her life although this is tough remember all the blessing that are in your life at the moment and remember that HE knows why it has to be this way as unfair as we may see it :hugs: we are here for you pm me if you need to talk, we are human and you have every right to shed a few tears of anger you will get through this i know it your are a strong woman


----------



## ItthyBThpider

Godsjewel said:


> I need your prayers right now.
> 
> "Ann", Tays birth mom, hasn't spoken to Tay in 6 months, she just called my husbands phone and is in jail. My husband is trying to find out whats going on and he looks and me and whispers..."She's pregnant"...:saywhat: "Ann" already has 2 children from 2 different fathers and doesn't take care of any of them, now a 3rd child by another man.....GRRRRR!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> (for those of you who don't know, Tay is my stepdaughter, but I don't call her that, she lives with us fulltime and is mine. She is 9 years old and I have been in her life fulltime since she was 3)
> 
> I couldn't keep myself from holding back the tears...out of all people, why her?!? Why does she get to have what I want so bad???? This bothers me so much :cry: I feel bad for Tay, she already feels abandoned by her birth mom and now to have another child she doesn't take care of.
> 
> I just need God's help during all of this. Thank you all in advance for going to the Lord in prayer for me and my family.

I'll be praying for you and Tay! I have a lot of half and step family, and I can honestly.say family is not just about blood. Tay is very lucky to have you for a mom.


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> I need your prayers right now.
> 
> "Ann", Tays birth mom, hasn't spoken to Tay in 6 months, she just called my husbands phone and is in jail. My husband is trying to find out whats going on and he looks and me and whispers..."She's pregnant"...:saywhat: "Ann" already has 2 children from 2 different fathers and doesn't take care of any of them, now a 3rd child by another man.....GRRRRR!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> (for those of you who don't know, Tay is my stepdaughter, but I don't call her that, she lives with us fulltime and is mine. She is 9 years old and I have been in her life fulltime since she was 3)
> 
> I couldn't keep myself from holding back the tears...out of all people, why her?!? Why does she get to have what I want so bad???? This bothers me so much :cry: I feel bad for Tay, she already feels abandoned by her birth mom and now to have another child she doesn't take care of.
> 
> I just need God's help during all of this. Thank you all in advance for going to the Lord in prayer for me and my family.

"Surely God is good to Israel,to those who are pure in heart. But as for me, my feet had almost slipped; I had nearly lost my foothold. For I envied the arrogant when I saw the prosperity of the wicked. They have no struggles; their bodies are healthy and strong."Psalm 73:1-3

One thing I love about the Bible is it is so real and deals with real everyday issues and I guess I thought of this scripture when I read what you was going through with Tay's birthmom.I know it may seem like it is not fair, and we see it all the time for example 16 year olds getting pregnant out of wedlock or those who don't want babies being able to get pregnant just by having sex once. But you know that is why you have to keep your eyes on your own journey and your own walk otherwise those feelings will eat away at you.

I know how you feel and I cant say I understand the mind of God,but I know that one day He is going to bless you so try not think of it as God is giving Ann a baby and not me.But try to think of it as Yes God HAS given her a baby but He is also going to give me one day too,and when He does we all know that,that baby is going to be the most blessed,cherished,loved baby there is in the whole of California,your already a mommy you just waiting for that which is in the Spirit to manifest in the natural.In Heaven His word concerning you is already settled.

Praying for you sister xxX


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> I need your prayers right now.
> 
> "Ann", Tays birth mom, hasn't spoken to Tay in 6 months, she just called my husbands phone and is in jail. My husband is trying to find out whats going on and he looks and me and whispers..."She's pregnant"...:saywhat: "Ann" already has 2 children from 2 different fathers and doesn't take care of any of them, now a 3rd child by another man.....GRRRRR!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> (for those of you who don't know, Tay is my stepdaughter, but I don't call her that, she lives with us fulltime and is mine. She is 9 years old and I have been in her life fulltime since she was 3)
> 
> I couldn't keep myself from holding back the tears...out of all people, why her?!? Why does she get to have what I want so bad???? This bothers me so much :cry: I feel bad for Tay, she already feels abandoned by her birth mom and now to have another child she doesn't take care of.
> 
> I just need God's help during all of this. Thank you all in advance for going to the Lord in prayer for me and my family.

I'm sorry Sweetie :( 
My heart is breaking for both you and little Taylor! This isn't fair to either of you. :hugs:

My thoughts and prayers are there with all of you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Psalm 73: 1-5, 21-26
* Surely God is good to Israel, 
***to those who are pure in heart.

* But as for me, my feet had almost slipped; 
***I had nearly lost my foothold. 
For I envied the arrogant 
***when I saw the prosperity of the wicked.

* They have no struggles; 
***their bodies are healthy and strong. 
They are free from common human burdens; 
***they are not plagued by human ills. 

* When my heart was grieved 
***and my spirit embittered, 
I was senseless and ignorant; 
***I was a brute beast before you.

* Yet I am always with you; 
***you hold me by my right hand. 
You guide me with your counsel, 
***and afterward you will take me into glory. 
Whom have I in heaven but you?
***And earth has nothing I desire besides you. 
My flesh and my heart may fail, 
***but God is the strength of my heart 
***and my portion forever.


Colossians 3:8, 12-13 But now you must put them all away: anger, wrath, malice, slander, and obscene talk from your mouth. Put on then, as Gods chosen ones, holy and beloved, compassionate hearts, kindness, humility, meekness, and patience, bearing with one another and, if one has a complaint against another, forgiving each other; as the Lord has forgiven you, so you also must forgive.


----------



## belle909

2 years and still waiting but i know god is with me :)
it will happen when the time is right :)


----------



## BRK06

PrincessBree said:


> "Surely God is good to Israel,to those who are pure in heart. But as for me, my feet had almost slipped; I had nearly lost my foothold. For I envied the arrogant when I saw the prosperity of the wicked. They have no struggles; their bodies are healthy and strong."Psalm 73:1-3
> 
> One thing I love about the Bible is it is so real and deals with real everyday issues and I guess I thought of this scripture when I read what you was going through with Tay's birthmom.I know it may seem like it is not fair, and we see it all the time for example 16 year olds getting pregnant out of wedlock or those who don't want babies being able to get pregnant just by having sex once. But you know that is why you have to keep your eyes on your own journey and your own walk otherwise those feelings will eat away at you.
> 
> I know how you feel and I cant say I understand the mind of God,but I know that one day He is going to bless you so try not think of it as God is giving Ann a baby and not me.But try to think of it as Yes God HAS given her a baby but He is also going to give me one day too,and when He does we all know that,that baby is going to be the most blessed,cherished,loved baby there is in the whole of California,your already a mommy you just waiting for that which is in the Spirit to manifest in the natural.In Heaven His word concerning you is already settled.
> 
> Praying for you sister xxX

Looks like we were thinking along the same lines, Sis! Well said!


----------



## PrincessBree

BRK06 said:


> Looks like we were thinking along the same lines, Sis! Well said!

God bless you sis,I love this thread there is so much faith in here,I know God is going to come through for us all,and when He does it is going to be as though we were dreaming!We will each never fully know the extent of what the other has to go through but sometimes just knowing that someone understands even just a little bit is so comforting!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> I need your prayers right now.
> 
> "Ann", Tays birth mom, hasn't spoken to Tay in 6 months, she just called my husbands phone and is in jail. My husband is trying to find out whats going on and he looks and me and whispers..."She's pregnant"...:saywhat: "Ann" already has 2 children from 2 different fathers and doesn't take care of any of them, now a 3rd child by another man.....GRRRRR!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> (for those of you who don't know, Tay is my stepdaughter, but I don't call her that, she lives with us fulltime and is mine. She is 9 years old and I have been in her life fulltime since she was 3)
> 
> I couldn't keep myself from holding back the tears...out of all people, why her?!? Why does she get to have what I want so bad???? This bothers me so much :cry: I feel bad for Tay, she already feels abandoned by her birth mom and now to have another child she doesn't take care of.
> 
> I just need God's help during all of this. Thank you all in advance for going to the Lord in prayer for me and my family.

:hugs: Lifting you and Tay up in prayer! I thank God that Taylor has you Sarah!


----------



## Godsjewel

Thank you all for your support, prayers, kind words and scriptures. I love knowing that I can confide in you all and know that you sincerely care and bring my situation before the Lord :hugs:

I had a wonderful nights rest and my emotions have begun to settle :thumbup: I know the right thing to do is to pray for her, even though I don't agree with her life choices, this situation could be turned around for Gods glory.


----------



## Godsjewel

*Exit Strategies: God&#8217;s Plan for Escaping Daily Frustrations*
by Joyce Meyer 

We don&#8217;t have to be miserable, frustrated and unhappy in difficult places. If you and I have been in the world very long, we&#8217;ve learned there are very few days that go exactly the way we&#8217;d like them to go. There always seem to be different things happening that can affect our plans. Until we learn that our joy can&#8217;t be based on our circumstances, we&#8217;re going to have nothing but what I call a &#8220;yo-yo&#8221; experience, which is up and down, up and down, up and down. We have to find a way to stay happy, even when our circumstances don&#8217;t suit us or we don&#8217;t get a breakthrough as quickly as we&#8217;d like&#8212;or when people around us aren&#8217;t what we&#8217;d like them to be or they&#8217;re frustrating us or there&#8217;s disappointment. 

God is never going to put us into a situation or permit us to be in one, without giving us the ability to be in it with joy. I believe God makes His grace available to us each and every day. If God asks us to stay in a situation, then He is going to give us a special grace, for a special season, to experience His peace and joy despite the circumstances. It&#8217;s the kind of grace that causes other people to look at us and think, I&#8217;m just amazed you are able to do this and still have so much joy and peace. This is how it should be instead of us telling them that we just don&#8217;t think we can make it.

*Strategy #1: Let Your Attitude Speak*

As Christians, I believe the attitude we live with and the level of joy, peace and stability seen in our life is what will speak to the people around us much more than if we try to preach to them. It&#8217;s about how we live our life in front of them, especially when things are not going perfectly for us all the time. 

For people in places right now who are saying, &#8220;I&#8217;m staying in the situation because I believe it&#8217;s what God wants me to do, but I&#8217;m so miserable, frustrated and unhappy,&#8221; there&#8217;s good news. The good news is that God has provided a way for us to deal with frustration&#8212; His grace. I know many times we hear that grace is God&#8217;s riches at Christ&#8217;s expense, and that&#8217;s a good definition. But to be honest, it&#8217;s just a little bit too spiritual for me. I need something that&#8217;s going to put it into a practical format for me. I like to define grace as &#8220;God&#8217;s power to help us do whatever it is we need to do.&#8221;

*Strategy #2: Receive Power through God&#8217;s Grace* 

Grace is power. It&#8217;s power, power, power! It&#8217;s God&#8217;s power we receive by the grace of God through faith. Everything comes to us through faith, which God also gives us. 

Romans 12:3 says, &#8230;God has allotted to each a measure of faith (NASB). We need to ask ourselves, &#8220;What am I doing with my faith?&#8221; Are we putting our faith in ourselves? Are we trying to fix things ourselves by trying to change ourselves or our family? Or trying to get our boss&#8217;s attention so we can make more money and get a promotion? If so, that&#8217;s not grace. It&#8217;s our own works.

But when we release our faith and trust God to do what we can&#8217;t do, we&#8217;re putting our faith in Him. Then the grace&#8212;which is God&#8217;s power&#8212;comes through the channel of faith and enables us to do what will just amaze us and other people. 

Here&#8217;s my longer definition of grace: It&#8217;s God&#8217;s power coming to us freely&#8212;meaning it doesn&#8217;t cost us anything other than just putting our faith in God, enabling us to do with ease what we could never do on our own with any amount of struggle and effort.

*Strategy #3: Rely on God*

I believe every time we feel frustration, it means we&#8217;ve really stopped relying on God, leaning on Him and receiving His grace and are trying to make something happen our own way. Understanding this really helped me to see that I spent a lot of time being frustrated. To help myself, I had some signs made to put up around my house that said things like, &#8220;Works of the flesh equal frustration.&#8221; Every time I became frustrated, the signs helped me remember I had tried to become Holy Spirit Junior. When I try to work things out on my own, in essence I&#8217;m saying, &#8220;Okay, God, I appreciate Your being around, but watch me do this.&#8221; 

Most of us have a problem with an independent spirit. We have difficulty depending on God for everything. Grace is not only the power for salvation; it&#8217;s the victory we need every single day of our life. 

In Galatians 2, the Bible says that if we receive salvation by grace, we shouldn&#8217;t think we&#8217;re going to reach perfection by depending on our flesh. It&#8217;s like thinking that God saves us and helps us when we&#8217;re at the end of ourselves and ready to give up, then just kind of throws us the ball and says, &#8220;Okay, now you go make the touchdown.&#8221;

*Strategy #4: Keep Walking*

The same way we receive Christ is the same way we are supposed to live each day of our life&#8212;in total, complete dependence on Him. Grace is like light. But what we tend to do a lot of the time is fight with darkness, when all we need to do is just run to the light. What&#8217;s the purpose of gathering in the dark, banging into each other, struggling with the darkness and trying to punch it out, when all we have to do is turn on a switch? The minute the light comes on, it swallows up the darkness.

Too often we struggle with ourselves and our weaknesses, trying to change, spending time being mad about things in our life. But what we really need to do is just get more light into the situation. 

Galatians 5:16 urges us to walk and live [habitually] in the [Holy] Spirit&#8230;then you will certainly not gratify the cravings and desires of the flesh&#8230;. Notice how it doesn&#8217;t say &#8220;conquer the flesh so you can walk in the Spirit.&#8221; 

What we need to do is walk in the Spirit. When we concentrate on walking in the Spirit, we won&#8217;t fulfill the lust of the flesh because we will be focused on God, His goodness, our relationship with Him, and His love for us. Other things will just dissipate because of the power of God in our life. Grace is power&#8212;plain and simple. It&#8217;s the power of God available to us in whatever amount we need.


----------



## Godsjewel

PrincessBree said:


> Which one is not true-
> 
> 1. My husband is a couple of years younger than me
> 2. I am able to speak Spanish,Yoruba and French
> 3. I am a a liturgical dancer
> 4. I change my hair style at least once a month

hmmm, #1???



SuperwomanTTC said:


> Which is not true?
> 
> 1. I took ballet lessons for 20 years.
> 
> 2. I have not cut my hair since 2006.
> 
> 3. I wear two signature colors of OPI nail polish each year.
> 
> 4. I have over 20 wigs.
> 
> Hmmmm????

I say #1



Heather11 said:


> Okay which isn't true
> 
> 1. I played ice hockey in boys/men's league
> 
> 2. I have 32 first cousins
> 
> 3. I'm adopted
> 
> 4. I went to Aruba for my anniversary

I say #4



beckysprayer said:


> Here are my four:
> 
> 1. I've milked my own cows before.
> 
> 2. I prefer cold weather to warm weather.
> 
> 3. I've been on a safari.
> 
> 4. I want to get a pig for our backyard.

#2


----------



## Godsjewel

belle909 said:


> 2 years and still waiting but i know god is with me :)
> it will happen when the time is right :)

Welcome Belle909 :hugs:

You came to the right place for encouragement through this journey. Looking forward to getting to know you better.


----------



## prayingfor1

Godsjewel said:


> I need your prayers right now.
> 
> "Ann", Tays birth mom, hasn't spoken to Tay in 6 months, she just called my husbands phone and is in jail. My husband is trying to find out whats going on and he looks and me and whispers..."She's pregnant"...:saywhat: "Ann" already has 2 children from 2 different fathers and doesn't take care of any of them, now a 3rd child by another man.....GRRRRR!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> (for those of you who don't know, Tay is my stepdaughter, but I don't call her that, she lives with us fulltime and is mine. She is 9 years old and I have been in her life fulltime since she was 3)
> 
> I couldn't keep myself from holding back the tears...out of all people, why her?!? Why does she get to have what I want so bad???? This bothers me so much :cry: I feel bad for Tay, she already feels abandoned by her birth mom and now to have another child she doesn't take care of.
> 
> I just need God's help during all of this. Thank you all in advance for going to the Lord in prayer for me and my family.

I'm so sorry, Sarah :( I know this is so difficult for you, and it frustrates me to no end when I hear stories like this. I'm praying for you and Tay.


----------



## BRK06

beckysprayer said:


> Here are my four:
> 
> 1. I've milked my own cows before.
> 
> 2. I prefer cold weather to warm weather.
> 
> 3. I've been on a safari.
> 
> 4. I want to get a pig for our backyard.

How about #2?


----------



## BRK06

belle909 said:


> 2 years and still waiting but i know god is with me :)
> it will happen when the time is right :)

Hi and welcome! :hi: I'm glad you've joined us :hugs: I hope you find as much comfort and encouragement here as I have...these ladies are wonderful!


----------



## BRK06

Joyce Meyer is fantastic! You always find the best stuff, Sarah! Thank you for that 

I'm glad morning brought a brighter outlook for you. It's still a hard situation, but God is going to make something good come out of this trainwreck. In the meantime, we're all here for you! :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> I need your prayers right now.
> 
> "Ann", Tays birth mom, hasn't spoken to Tay in 6 months, she just called my husbands phone and is in jail. My husband is trying to find out whats going on and he looks and me and whispers..."She's pregnant"...:saywhat: "Ann" already has 2 children from 2 different fathers and doesn't take care of any of them, now a 3rd child by another man.....GRRRRR!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> (for those of you who don't know, Tay is my stepdaughter, but I don't call her that, she lives with us fulltime and is mine. She is 9 years old and I have been in her life fulltime since she was 3)
> 
> I couldn't keep myself from holding back the tears...out of all people, why her?!? Why does she get to have what I want so bad???? This bothers me so much :cry: I feel bad for Tay, she already feels abandoned by her birth mom and now to have another child she doesn't take care of.
> 
> I just need God's help during all of this. Thank you all in advance for going to the Lord in prayer for me and my family.


Praying for her and for you and your family! :hugs: It really is a shame when people are blessed with something and take advantage of it. :shrug: Not sure why this happens, but know that you will be blessed too! :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

I'm thinking tomorrow would be a good time to tell our answers for the 'get to know you' game. That gives some more ladies time to guess and to share some facts with us :thumbup:

Now, something funny....

https://i.imgur.com/eGeLB.jpg


----------



## BRK06

Ok... Never mind! Hahaha!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> I'm thinking tomorrow would be a good time to tell our answers for the 'get to know you' game. That gives some more ladies time to guess and to share some facts with us :thumbup:
> 
> Now, something funny....
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/eGeLB.jpg

Haha! I like your new avatar pic!!


----------



## Lucy529

hi lovely ladies how are you all doing? 

i am getting nervous about this cycle i have figured it that i ovulate every other cycle which actually ttc is so much more frustrating since my cycles can be up to a month and a half long so last cycle was annovulatory and then this cycle from the looks of it am getting ready to o am having all the symptoms that i get before o which is like being pregnant back in october i i had the same feeling and about 2 weeks later i found out that i was pregnant lol i always thought that i would now but i guess you don't always 

ladies am really am needing some support not only from my fellow sisters but God i am so scared that am going to be disappointed again in two weeks like i was in dec but then i get this feeling that this month will be the month i am praying that He gives me the strength to deal with a bfn if that is His will fx that all will be ok and i will get my blessing like the rest of you lovely ladies


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Ok... Never mind! Hahaha!

:rofl: is it one of those days:haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

Lucy529 said:


> hi lovely ladies how are you all doing?
> 
> i am getting nervous about this cycle i have figured it that i ovulate every other cycle which actually ttc is so much more frustrating since my cycles can be up to a month and a half long so last cycle was annovulatory and then this cycle from the looks of it am getting ready to o am having all the symptoms that i get before o which is like being pregnant back in october i i had the same feeling and about 2 weeks later i found out that i was pregnant lol i always thought that i would now but i guess you don't always
> 
> ladies am really am needing some support not only from my fellow sisters but God i am so scared that am going to be disappointed again in two weeks like i was in dec but then i get this feeling that this month will be the month i am praying that He gives me the strength to deal with a bfn if that is His will fx that all will be ok and i will get my blessing like the rest of you lovely ladies


Hi sweetie:hugs: I'm hanging in there. 

Yes, I think that is a prayer for a lot of us this month, that God will help get our hearts prepared for whatever the outcome may be this cycle.

I'm sorry your feeling this way, but one day all of this won't matter anymore. Praying for an abundance of peace during this wait.


----------



## Lucy529

Godsjewel said:


> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> hi lovely ladies how are you all doing?
> 
> i am getting nervous about this cycle i have figured it that i ovulate every other cycle which actually ttc is so much more frustrating since my cycles can be up to a month and a half long so last cycle was annovulatory and then this cycle from the looks of it am getting ready to o am having all the symptoms that i get before o which is like being pregnant back in october i i had the same feeling and about 2 weeks later i found out that i was pregnant lol i always thought that i would now but i guess you don't always
> 
> ladies am really am needing some support not only from my fellow sisters but God i am so scared that am going to be disappointed again in two weeks like i was in dec but then i get this feeling that this month will be the month i am praying that He gives me the strength to deal with a bfn if that is His will fx that all will be ok and i will get my blessing like the rest of you lovely ladies
> 
> 
> Hi sweetie:hugs: I'm hanging in there.
> 
> Yes, I think that is a prayer for a lot of us this month, that God will help get our hearts prepared for whatever the outcome may be this cycle.
> 
> I'm sorry your feeling this way, but one day all of this won't matter anymore. Praying for an abundance of peace during this wait.Click to expand...

Sarah that is so true one day all this will be behind us and we will be holding our babies in our arms 

i guess i find this so hard and i know i shouldn't but i honestly liked it when i no longer cared because i thought that i would not be able to have babies an then when i finally did get pregnant it was ectopic i just feel at times like that confirmed that am not supposed to have kids and then i feel guilty for thinking that way bc i know that He can give you that miracle when you least think it possible 

ugh i think that all this is making me nuts really when i have a baby am going to be a crazy mommy lol


----------



## hopeful2012

Here's My 4:

1. I have 3.5 GPA after finishing nursing school.

2. I love labor and delivery nursing.

3. I am a fall up stairs quite frequently.

4. I have 6 brothers and sisters.


----------



## Godsjewel

Have you ever gone through your day and all of a sudden stop in your tracks because you feel a twitch in your ovaries or uterus? I hate when that happens because then mind starts going into overdrive...am I pregnant? Is it the baby forming in my belly? Did the egg just implant? Seriously, why do we get these weird feelings, they drive me bonkers :wacko:

Does anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Godsjewel

hopeful2012 said:


> Here's My 4:
> 
> 1. I have 3.5 GPA after finishing nursing school.
> 
> 2. I love labor and delivery nursing.
> 
> 3. I am a fall up stairs quite frequently.
> 
> 4. I have 6 brothers and sisters.

#4


----------



## Lucy529

Godsjewel said:


> Have you ever gone through your day and all of a sudden stop in your tracks because you feel a twitch in your ovaries or uterus? I hate when that happens because then mind starts going into overdrive...am I pregnant? Is it the baby forming in my belly? Did the egg just implant? Seriously, why do we get these weird feelings, they drive me bonkers :wacko:
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm talking about?

totally get what you are saying am having them today actually along with freakin neasea and am about to go crazy thinking that maybe i might have already o and there is something in there. :dohh: my bbs are sore or i feel twinges in them and that just frustates me although am willing to take it all once there is a baby in there :hugs:

Sarah you are almost at the end of the 2ww right? fx for you if you are when are you going to be testing ?


----------



## Scottky

Godsjewel said:


> Have you ever gone through your day and all of a sudden stop in your tracks because you feel a twitch in your ovaries or uterus? I hate when that happens because then mind starts going into overdrive...am I pregnant? Is it the baby forming in my belly? Did the egg just implant? Seriously, why do we get these weird feelings, they drive me bonkers :wacko:
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm talking about?


Oh my, I have been having crazy twinges and not really cramps, but odd feelings during the past two days. I am somewhere around 8 or 9dpo so my mind automatically goes to "oh thats an implant pain" I am sooooooo anxious to test and find out. i am officially up to cd40, and am due for af the 8th... so i should know something soon :D

Praying for God to prepare each of our hearts for our test results this month, and for His comfort if the results are negative, and for His guidance and continued love for each of us.


----------



## BRK06

Lucy529 said:


> hi lovely ladies how are you all doing?
> 
> i am getting nervous about this cycle i have figured it that i ovulate every other cycle which actually ttc is so much more frustrating since my cycles can be up to a month and a half long so last cycle was annovulatory and then this cycle from the looks of it am getting ready to o am having all the symptoms that i get before o which is like being pregnant back in october i i had the same feeling and about 2 weeks later i found out that i was pregnant lol i always thought that i would now but i guess you don't always
> 
> ladies am really am needing some support not only from my fellow sisters but God i am so scared that am going to be disappointed again in two weeks like i was in dec but then i get this feeling that this month will be the month i am praying that He gives me the strength to deal with a bfn if that is His will fx that all will be ok and i will get my blessing like the rest of you lovely ladies

Sounds like my prayer this month too Sis! :hugs: For now, we just pray and wait to see what happens. "Let today's troubles be enough for the day" is something I've been told many times! I like this verse, and hope it helps you too:


Isaiah 41:13
For I am the LORD your God who takes hold of your right hand and says to you, Do not fear; I will help you.

Psalm 46:10a 
Be still, and know that I am God

As always, you're in my prayers!


----------



## Godsjewel

Lucy529 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Have you ever gone through your day and all of a sudden stop in your tracks because you feel a twitch in your ovaries or uterus? I hate when that happens because then mind starts going into overdrive...am I pregnant? Is it the baby forming in my belly? Did the egg just implant? Seriously, why do we get these weird feelings, they drive me bonkers :wacko:
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm talking about?
> 
> totally get what you are saying am having them today actually along with freakin neasea and am about to go crazy thinking that maybe i might have already o and there is something in there. :dohh: my bbs are sore or i feel twinges in them and that just frustates me although am willing to take it all once there is a baby in there :hugs:
> 
> Sarah you are almost at the end of the 2ww right? fx for you if you are when are you going to be testing ?Click to expand...

Yes ma'am, I test Tuesday. 

I was at the gym on the elliptical praying for all of the ladies on here and the ladies that already conceived, and as soon as I was done praying, I moved my keys so I wouldn't leave them behind and my keychain fell forward, which says, "With God all things are possible", then a pregnant lady walks in front of me, I see a little boy a couple seconds later, then I look up at the tv and you guessed it, a baby on tv. All I could do was smile.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Ok... Never mind! Hahaha!
> 
> :rofl: is it one of those days:haha:Click to expand...

Sort of! :D This was my "four facts" reveal post, complete with funny story about one of them :haha: I came back to the thread and read that we were waiting. I didn't know how to delete, so I just laughed at myself (which isn't hard anyway)! :laugh2:


----------



## BRK06

hopeful2012 said:


> Here's My 4:
> 
> 1. I have 3.5 GPA after finishing nursing school.
> 
> 2. I love labor and delivery nursing.
> 
> 3. I am a fall up stairs quite frequently.
> 
> 4. I have 6 brothers and sisters.

How about #2?


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Ok... Never mind! Hahaha!
> 
> :rofl: is it one of those days:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of! :D This was my "four facts" reveal post, complete with funny story about one of them :haha: I came back to the thread and read that we were waiting. I didn't know how to delete, so I just laughed at myself (which isn't hard anyway)! :laugh2:Click to expand...

Gotcha:thumbup:

So, my SIL had her ultrasound today and found out she is having another boy....that will make me the proud Auntie of 4 nephews under the age of two wowza!:wacko: each SIL has 2, not 4 from one of them.


----------



## Godsjewel

Dancing with the stars is coming back on March 19th, anyone watch it? I would love to be a D list celebrity so I could go on that show :haha:

Ok ladies, it's time for me to :sleep:...have a wonderful night and sweet dreams. I look forward to hearing the answers to the "4 facts" game tomorrow.

Love you all dearly :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Have you ever gone through your day and all of a sudden stop in your tracks because you feel a twitch in your ovaries or uterus? I hate when that happens because then mind starts going into overdrive...am I pregnant? Is it the baby forming in my belly? Did the egg just implant? Seriously, why do we get these weird feelings, they drive me bonkers :wacko:
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm talking about?

YES!!!! That has been me for the last couple of days! I've been feeling this twinge/ crampy feeling in my uterus. I've been trying not to think about it too much... I tend to get carried away! :haha:


I'm testing Tuesday as well! 4 more days... (dun dun dunnnnn!)


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Ok... Never mind! Hahaha!
> 
> :rofl: is it one of those days:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Sort of! :D This was my "four facts" reveal post, complete with funny story about one of them :haha: I came back to the thread and read that we were waiting. I didn't know how to delete, so I just laughed at myself (which isn't hard anyway)! :laugh2:Click to expand...
> 
> Gotcha:thumbup:
> 
> So, my SIL had her ultrasound today and found out she is having another boy....that will make me the proud Auntie of 4 nephews under the age of two wowza!:wacko: each SIL has 2, not 4 from one of them.Click to expand...

Congrats Auntie!! I really think that other than actually giving birth to my own, being an Aunt is the best!! You get all the fun stuff :)

Have a good night Hon! Sleep well and we will chat again tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Oh! Also, I have a praise report! 

My dear cousin (the one with PCOS whose DS just turned one) found out that she is expecting! This is a miracle for her too, as this will probably be the last child she can give birth to. She had a lot of problems right after she had her son (c-section), and the docs said she would have to get a hysterectomy. She convinced them to hold off just a little while so they could try for one more and now, well they did it! I've talked to her and she's said she would write down her testimony to share with you. 

Please say a prayer for her; her last pregnancy was pretty hard


----------



## Lucy529

Godsjewel said:


> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Have you ever gone through your day and all of a sudden stop in your tracks because you feel a twitch in your ovaries or uterus? I hate when that happens because then mind starts going into overdrive...am I pregnant? Is it the baby forming in my belly? Did the egg just implant? Seriously, why do we get these weird feelings, they drive me bonkers :wacko:
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm talking about?
> 
> totally get what you are saying am having them today actually along with freakin neasea and am about to go crazy thinking that maybe i might have already o and there is something in there. :dohh: my bbs are sore or i feel twinges in them and that just frustates me although am willing to take it all once there is a baby in there :hugs:
> 
> Sarah you are almost at the end of the 2ww right? fx for you if you are when are you going to be testing ?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ma'am, I test Tuesday.
> 
> I was at the gym on the elliptical praying for all of the ladies on here and the ladies that already conceived, and as soon as I was done praying, I moved my keys so I wouldn't leave them behind and my keychain fell forward, which says, "With God all things are possible", then a pregnant lady walks in front of me, I see a little boy a couple seconds later, then I look up at the tv and you guessed it, a baby on tv. All I could do was smile.Click to expand...

couln't get any more signs if we asked for them :happydance:

will be praying for you as well as for all the other ladies on this thread


----------



## Lucy529

BRK06 said:


> Oh! Also, I have a praise report!
> 
> My dear cousin (the one with PCOS whose DS just turned one) found out that she is expecting! This is a miracle for her too, as this will probably be the last child she can give birth to. She had a lot of problems right after she had her son (c-section), and the docs said she would have to get a hysterectomy. She convinced them to hold off just a little while so they could try for one more and now, well they did it! I've talked to her and she's said she would write down her testimony to share with you.
> 
> Please say a prayer for her; her last pregnancy was pretty hard

i hope that it all goes well for her and will def be praying for a healthy and happy pregnancy congrats to her :thumbup:


----------



## PrincessBree

BRK06 said:


> How about #2?

4??


----------



## PrincessBree

hopeful2012 said:


> Here's My 4:
> 
> 1. I have 3.5 GPA after finishing nursing school.
> 
> 2. I love labor and delivery nursing.
> 
> 3. I am a fall up stairs quite frequently.
> 
> 4. I have 6 brothers and sisters.

4 is untrue??


----------



## PrincessBree

Yay I am so excited I really believe that there are some BFP's coming real soon-I have been really praying for a miracle for each person on here and I believe God has heard those prayers and will answer. I have recently been meditating on the scriptures and just love the fact that the desire for us to have a baby is not OUR idea it was initially His idea when He told Adam and Eve go be fruitful and multiply-that was a command and an instruction to them-God wants this as much as we do!!:thumbup: and He is touched and sympathises with our waiting our tears our unknowing and I cannot wait to hear the praise reports that will come out of this thread!!!:hugs:

I woke up feeling super emotional today I am waking up super early for some reason this week and I am having to resist the urge to test af is due on tuesday,and I am so hopeful!!I am trying not to read into every little twinge and ache or tiredness as a symptom lol symptoms or NOT?This is OUR month for a miracle!!:happydance:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

PrincessBree said:


> Yay I am so excited I really believe that there are some BFP's coming real soon-I have been really praying for a miracle for each person on here and I believe God has heard those prayers and will answer. I have recently been meditating on the scriptures and just love the fact that the desire for us to have a baby is not OUR idea it was initially His idea when He told Adam and Eve go be fruitful and multiply-that was a command and an instruction to them-God wants this as much as we do!!:thumbup: and He is touched and sympathises with our waiting our tears our unknowing and I cannot wait to hear the praise reports that will come out of this thread!!!:hugs:
> 
> I woke up feeling super emotional today I am waking up super early for some reason this week and I am having to resist the urge to test af is due on tuesday,and I am so hopeful!!I am trying not to read into every little twinge and ache or tiredness as a symptom lol symptoms or NOT?This is OUR month for a miracle!!:happydance:


I have to get up at about 12:15am to get ready for work :wacko:. Usually the alarm has to get me out of a deep sleep. I was having a dream that someone got two lines on an HPT(all I could see was the test). The Lord woke me up at midnight and I was literally singing a worship song. I don't think I talk in my sleep, but it was definitely surprising to wake up kind of singing :haha:. I also believe that some BFPs are on the way... and not just because I had a dream about it! 

Miraculous March :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

5 For God Himself has said, I will not in any way fail you nor give you up nor leave you without support. I will not, I will not, I will not in any degree leave you helpless nor forsake nor let you down or relax My hold on you! Assuredly not!

6 So we take comfort and are encouraged and confidently and boldly say, The Lord is my Helper; I will not be seized with alarm I will not fear or dread or be terrified. 
What can man do to me?
Hebrews 13:5-6 (Amplified Bible)

What are you passionate about? The horrors of human trafficking? The injustices of child abuse? Family members you love? What causes you to speak with fire in your eyes and electricity in your voice? 

Read Hebrews 13:5-6. Read it again and hear the passion in Gods voice. Gods passion is you. See the fire in His eyes as He promises you Hell never leave you and never even relax His grip on you. He knows infertility hurts and sometimes threatens to do you in. He is also very aware of every time youve wanted to give up on Him because youve felt like Hes abandoned you or youve felt that His plan for your life is cruel. But He refuses to give up on you even then, for when we are faithless, He is faithful still. (2 Timothy 2:13)

How does it feel to know that God Almighty speaks so passionately about you? When infertility makes you feel so out of control, the God who controls the universe with nothing more than His words says to you, I will in no way fail you or in any degree leave you helpless! When you feel so all alone because you are the only one left in your group of friends without a child, God says to you, I will not, I will not, I will not leave you helpless or forsake you or let you down! When you fear your future, and have so many decisions regarding treatment, adoption or the millions of other questions infertile couples face, remind yourself that the Lord Himself is your helper so you can face an uncertain future confidently and boldly and you simply do not have to dread or be afraid. 

God is passionate about you today, friend. Even more passionate about you than you are about the baby you want to conceive. Because He loves you and refuses to leave you for even a moment, you can face uncertain days with assurance and confidence and even find contentment in the waiting.


----------



## Godsjewel

Godsjewel said:


> ok, my turn...which one is not true....
> 
> 1- When I was little, I wanted to be a nurse
> 
> 2- I met Al from the show "Home Improvement"
> https://i.imgur.com/qq2lq.jpg
> 
> 3- I went to Jamaica for my honeymoon
> 
> 4- I have owned 7 cars at one time

The one that is not the truth is....#1, my mom said I wanted to be a Pastor's wife or a veterinarian. 

#2- Al from the show was at our local mall signing autographs.

#3- Went for an all inclusive stay to Jamaica for a week. I never wanted to go there, it was just one of the best deals. I really wanted to go to Bora Bora, but that was way to expensive.

#4- My brother fixes up cars, so my husband and I had about 5 old cars that we wanted him to fix up and sell, plus the 2 cars we drive.


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/2OddR.jpg

:rofl:


----------



## AMP1117

Good morning! I am rather new to these forums and am really just looking for a support group to keep me occupied so I dont drive my DH crazy everyday. I am eagerly waiting for March 6th to see if AF shows or to find out if God has blessed me with his most precious gift!


----------



## AMP1117

Thats awesome lol!


----------



## beckysprayer

beckysprayer said:


> Here are my four:
> 
> 1. I've milked my own cows before.
> 
> 2. I prefer cold weather to warm weather.
> 
> 3. I've been on a safari.
> 
> 4. I want to get a pig for our backyard.

My incorrect one is number three, but I would love to go on a safari! I grew up on a farm and love animals.


----------



## AMP1117

I test on Tuesday as well! May God bless you with a BFP!


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> Have you ever gone through your day and all of a sudden stop in your tracks because you feel a twitch in your ovaries or uterus? I hate when that happens because then mind starts going into overdrive...am I pregnant? Is it the baby forming in my belly? Did the egg just implant? Seriously, why do we get these weird feelings, they drive me bonkers :wacko:
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm talking about?

haha I get this all the time and my active imagination runs with it during the two week wait. A twinge before ovulation, ehh nothing. A twinge after ovulation, I'M PREGNANT!!!!! :haha:


----------



## beckysprayer

SuperwomanTTC said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Yay I am so excited I really believe that there are some BFP's coming real soon-I have been really praying for a miracle for each person on here and I believe God has heard those prayers and will answer. I have recently been meditating on the scriptures and just love the fact that the desire for us to have a baby is not OUR idea it was initially His idea when He told Adam and Eve go be fruitful and multiply-that was a command and an instruction to them-God wants this as much as we do!!:thumbup: and He is touched and sympathises with our waiting our tears our unknowing and I cannot wait to hear the praise reports that will come out of this thread!!!:hugs:
> 
> I woke up feeling super emotional today I am waking up super early for some reason this week and I am having to resist the urge to test af is due on tuesday,and I am so hopeful!!I am trying not to read into every little twinge and ache or tiredness as a symptom lol symptoms or NOT?This is OUR month for a miracle!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> I have to get up at about 12:15am to get ready for work :wacko:. Usually the alarm has to get me out of a deep sleep. I was having a dream that someone got two lines on an HPT(all I could see was the test). The Lord woke me up at midnight and I was literally singing a worship song. I don't think I talk in my sleep, but it was definitely surprising to wake up kind of singing :haha:. I also believe that some BFPs are on the way... and not just because I had a dream about it!
> 
> Miraculous March :happydance:Click to expand...

Miraculous March! I like the sounds of that. I'm praying for all of you as well, even when I can't manage to get online as much as I would hope. You are all such a blessing and a great source of encouragement when I am not as patient in the wait as I need to be. :hugs:



Godsjewel said:


> I was at the gym on the elliptical praying for all of the ladies on here and the ladies that already conceived, and as soon as I was done praying, I moved my keys so I wouldn't leave them behind and my keychain fell forward, which says, "With God all things are possible", then a pregnant lady walks in front of me, I see a little boy a couple seconds later, then I look up at the tv and you guessed it, a baby on tv. All I could do was smile.

God is so good! Wow, what a blessing. I love when He speaks to us like that, reminding us that He is there and hears all of our prayers. :happydance:



BRK06 said:


> Oh! Also, I have a praise report!
> 
> My dear cousin (the one with PCOS whose DS just turned one) found out that she is expecting! This is a miracle for her too, as this will probably be the last child she can give birth to. She had a lot of problems right after she had her son (c-section), and the docs said she would have to get a hysterectomy. She convinced them to hold off just a little while so they could try for one more and now, well they did it! I've talked to her and she's said she would write down her testimony to share with you.
> 
> Please say a prayer for her; her last pregnancy was pretty hard

Praise the Lord! Praying for her and her little miracle that they may both stay healthy! 



Lucy529 said:


> hi lovely ladies how are you all doing?
> 
> i am getting nervous about this cycle i have figured it that i ovulate every other cycle which actually ttc is so much more frustrating since my cycles can be up to a month and a half long so last cycle was annovulatory and then this cycle from the looks of it am getting ready to o am having all the symptoms that i get before o which is like being pregnant back in october i i had the same feeling and about 2 weeks later i found out that i was pregnant lol i always thought that i would now but i guess you don't always
> 
> ladies am really am needing some support not only from my fellow sisters but God i am so scared that am going to be disappointed again in two weeks like i was in dec but then i get this feeling that this month will be the month i am praying that He gives me the strength to deal with a bfn if that is His will fx that all will be ok and i will get my blessing like the rest of you lovely ladies

I'm praying for you Lucy! :hugs: Whenever I get discouraged from waiting for a baby I just think of this pastor I know who tried for 7 years to have children and then the Lord suddenly blessed them with 7 wonderful children.



hopeful2012 said:


> Here's My 4:
> 
> 1. I have 3.5 GPA after finishing nursing school.
> 
> 2. I love labor and delivery nursing.
> 
> 3. I am a fall up stairs quite frequently.
> 
> 4. I have 6 brothers and sisters.

.
I'm going to go with number 4


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> ok, my turn...which one is not true....
> 
> 1- When I was little, I wanted to be a nurse
> 
> 2- I met Al from the show "Home Improvement"
> https://i.imgur.com/qq2lq.jpg
> 
> 3- I went to Jamaica for my honeymoon
> 
> 4- I have owned 7 cars at one time
> 
> The one that is not the truth is....#1, my mom said I wanted to be a Pastor's wife or a veterinarian.
> 
> #2- Al from the show was at our local mall signing autographs.
> 
> #3- Went for an all inclusive stay to Jamaica for a week. I never wanted to go there, it was just one of the best deals. I really wanted to go to Bora Bora, but that was way to expensive.
> 
> #4- My brother fixes up cars, so my husband and I had about 5 old cars that we wanted him to fix up and sell, plus the 2 cars we drive.Click to expand...


A pastors wife or veternarian hahaha that is just adorable!!:cry:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Which is not true?
> 
> 1. I took ballet lessons for 20 years.
> 
> 2. I have not cut my hair since 2006.
> 
> 3. I wear two signature colors of OPI nail polish each year.
> 
> 4. I have over 20 wigs.
> 
> Hmmmm????

#2 is false. I cut my hair off in 2011 when I was dealing with thyroid issues. My hair was waist length and it just started falling out. It looked pretty bad with it being so long so I cut it all off. 

My truths:
#1 - I started taking ballet as soon as I could walk. Being a pharmacist was my "plan b". I wanted to dance professionally, but I shattered my knee in an accident.

#3 - I only wear 2 shades of nail polish throughout the whole year. That way I actually finish the bottle.

#4 - I have about 25 wigs! I stopped wearing wigs about 3 weeks ago because it is a decent length after a year. While it was growing back I bought the most awesome wig collection. I wore a wig on my wedding day! I had to tell the camera man that he wasn't allowed to shoot me doing my hair lol. We had to shoot fake scenes of me doing it once I got my wig right :haha:.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> Which is not true?
> 
> 1. I took ballet lessons for 20 years.
> 
> 2. I have not cut my hair since 2006.
> 
> 3. I wear two signature colors of OPI nail polish each year.
> 
> 4. I have over 20 wigs.
> 
> Hmmmm????
> 
> #2 is false. I cut my hair off in 2011 when I was dealing with thyroid issues. My hair was waist length and it just started falling out. It looked pretty bad with it being so long so I cut it all off.
> 
> My truths:
> #1 - I started taking ballet as soon as I could walk. Being a pharmacist was my "plan b". I wanted to dance professionally, but I shattered my knee in an accident.
> 
> #3 - I only wear 2 shades of nail polish throughout the whole year. That way I actually finish the bottle.
> 
> #4 - I have about 25 wigs! I stopped wearing wigs about 3 weeks ago because it is a decent length after a year. While it was growing back I bought the most awesome wig collection. I wore a wig on my wedding day! I had to tell the camera man that he wasn't allowed to shoot me doing my hair lol. We had to shoot fake scenes of me doing it once I got my wig right :haha:.Click to expand...


I LOVE DANCE!!! I asked my mom why she didn't put me in dance class when I was little, she said since I went to a private school, she couldn't afford it. I was able to take dance in junior high and high school and had a youth dance ministry for about a year. I love being able worship the Lord through dance.

We need to see some of your weddings pics :thumbup:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

These are the only wedding pics I have on my work computer. I used my own hair in the front and used my headpiece to help cover the front of the wig :blush:. Doing my "own hair" saved so much money lol.
 



Attached Files:







_MG_5872 copy.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 10









_MG_5888a.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> These are the only wedding pics I have on my work computer. I used my own hair in the front and used my headpiece to help cover the front of the wig :blush:. Doing my "own hair" saved so much money lol.

Love your dress! you look beautiful :winkwink:


----------



## Jumik

SuperwomanTTC said:


> #2 is false. I cut my hair off in 2011 when I was dealing with thyroid issues. My hair was waist length and it just started falling out. It looked pretty bad with it being so long so I cut it all off.
> 
> .

Were you hyperthyroid? How did you deal with it? Are you still on meds or completely healed? 
Foregive all the questions but I was also diagnosed with hyperthyroidism and from time to time I have my doubts and worry that I'm permanently damaged goods now as far as having kids. I was prescribed neomercazole which is not good for TTC and it's the ONLY medication we have here for hyperthyroidism. 

I'm just praying for complete healing at this point because I'm tired of the meds. I've been on them for almost a year.


----------



## Scottky

Will you lovely ladies say a prayer for our safety, I live in ky in the bullseye of where the tornados are predicted for this afternoon, we just let out of school so the kids would be home before they hit.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Jumik said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> #2 is false. I cut my hair off in 2011 when I was dealing with thyroid issues. My hair was waist length and it just started falling out. It looked pretty bad with it being so long so I cut it all off.
> 
> .
> 
> Were you hyperthyroid? How did you deal with it? Are you still on meds or completely healed?
> Foregive all the questions but I was also diagnosed with hyperthyroidism and from time to time I have my doubts and worry that I'm permanently damaged goods now as far as having kids. I was prescribed neomercazole which is not good for TTC and it's the ONLY medication we have here for hyperthyroidism.
> 
> I'm just praying for complete healing at this point because I'm tired of the meds. I've been on them for almost a year.Click to expand...

I wasn't a textbook case, but I had hyperthyroidism. I was diagnosed with thyroid cancer in 2011 after going to the endocrinologist for weight loss, sore throat, my neck swelling, and hair falling out. I had the "least serious" kind. They referred me to a cancer center. I didn't want to take any meds to treat it because I was scared. I was scared of all of the treatments to be honest. By the time I had a follow up visit at the cancer center they couldn't find the carcinoma. I know God healed me. My levels are normal now and I monitor my levels every 3 months. TTC with thyroid meds is difficult, but not impossible! Nothing is too hard for God! I will be praying for you sis!


----------



## Godsjewel

Scottky said:


> Will you lovely ladies say a prayer for our safety, I live in ky in the bullseye of where the tornados are predicted for this afternoon, we just let out of school so the kids would be home before they hit.

yes, of course! I was listening to klove and hearing about the tornados and was wondering if any of you ladies lived where it was happening.

LORD, on the basis of Your Word, I ask that you spread Your protection over my sis this day. Keep her from all harm, and watch over her life. Watch over her coming and going. Be a wall of fire around her, Lord. Let Your favor surround her like a shield. Give Your angels charge over her to guard her in all of her ways. Thank You, Lord, that Your angels are encamped all around herto rescue and deliver her from all evil, harm, destruction, disease, and defeat! In your precious name I pray...Amen!


----------



## Jumik

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Jumik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> #2 is false. I cut my hair off in 2011 when I was dealing with thyroid issues. My hair was waist length and it just started falling out. It looked pretty bad with it being so long so I cut it all off.
> 
> .
> 
> Were you hyperthyroid? How did you deal with it? Are you still on meds or completely healed?
> Foregive all the questions but I was also diagnosed with hyperthyroidism and from time to time I have my doubts and worry that I'm permanently damaged goods now as far as having kids. I was prescribed neomercazole which is not good for TTC and it's the ONLY medication we have here for hyperthyroidism.
> 
> I'm just praying for complete healing at this point because I'm tired of the meds. I've been on them for almost a year.Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't a textbook case, but I had hyperthyroidism. I was diagnosed with thyroid cancer in 2011 after going to the endocrinologist for weight loss, sore throat, my neck swelling, and hair falling out. I had the "least serious" kind. They referred me to a cancer center. I didn't want to take any meds to treat it because I was scared. I was scared of all of the treatments to be honest. By the time I had a follow up visit at the cancer center they couldn't find the carcinoma. I know God healed me. My levels are normal now and I monitor my levels every 3 months. TTC with thyroid meds is difficult, but not impossible! Nothing is too hard for God! I will be praying for you sis!Click to expand...

Thanks! I went to the endo with weight loss, swelling of the thyroid gland and a few other symptoms. He diagnosed me with Grave's Disease. I started off having to take 11 tablets per day. It was reduced over time to 5 per day. Don't know what my levels are currently but as of October my free T3 and T4 levels went back in the range pretty quickly but the TSH was slow moving and still low. The endo wants me to take radioactive iodine but I refuse. Now I'm ready to just throw away the meds. I want to be able to walk into the doctor's office come April and say "Thanks for your services over the past year but I've stopped taking the meds and God healed me" :happydance:

Thanks for your prayer. I need it.:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

When something in your life or thoughts makes you anxious, come to Me and talk about it. Bring Me your prayer and petition with thanksgiving saying, Thank you, Jesus, for this opportunity to trust You more. Though the lessons of trust that I send to you come wrapped in difficulties, the benefits far outweigh the cost.

Well-developed trust will bring you many blessings, not the least of which is My peace. I have promised to keep you in perfect peace to the extent that you trust in Me. The world has it backwards, teaching that peace is the result of having enough money, possessions, insurance, and security systems. My peace, however, is such an all-encompassing gift that it is independent of all circumstances. Though you lose everything else, if you gain My peace you are rich indeed.

Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God.
Philippians 4:6

You will keep in perfect peace those whose minds are steadfast, because they trust in you.
Isaiah 26:3


----------



## Jumik

I didn't get the chance to respond to all the others but here's my three truths and a lie

1. Although I live in the Caribbean I've only ever visited one other island for the first time this year.

2. I appeared in the local newspaper three times.

3. I love playing the violin.

4. I love animals but I have none of my own.


----------



## PrincessBree

SuperwomanTTC said:


> These are the only wedding pics I have on my work computer. I used my own hair in the front and used my headpiece to help cover the front of the wig :blush:. Doing my "own hair" saved so much money lol.

Awwww you look soo gorgeous love the dress and your hair looks so pretty


----------



## Godsjewel

Jumik said:


> I didn't get the chance to respond to all the others but here's my three truths and a lie
> 
> 1. Although I live in the Caribbean I've only ever visited one other island for the first time this year.
> 
> 2. I appeared in the local newspaper three times.
> 
> 3. I love playing the violin.
> 
> 4. I love animals but I have none of my own.

This one is hard sis, they all sound believable....I guess I will go with #3


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

I just got my progesterone labs back! 24.5 ng/mL. I am so happy to know I ovulated! It makes the tww a little more official now. :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> I just got my progesterone labs back! 24.5 ng/mL. I am so happy to know I ovulated! It makes the tww a little more official now. :happydance:

:wohoo: So glad to hear that sis!:hugs:


----------



## wantabubba

Good morning ladies, I thought I'd drop by and give a bible quote to inspire us TTC'ers. 

Mark 11:24- "Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask for in prayer, believe that you have received it, and it will be yours."

Have a great day :)


----------



## Lucy529

SuperwomanTTC said:


> I just got my progesterone labs back! 24.5 ng/mL. I am so happy to know I ovulated! It makes the tww a little more official now. :happydance:

YAY!!!:happydance:


----------



## Lucy529

Scottky said:


> Will you lovely ladies say a prayer for our safety, I live in ky in the bullseye of where the tornados are predicted for this afternoon, we just let out of school so the kids would be home before they hit.

Praying for you


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Scottky said:


> Will you lovely ladies say a prayer for our safety, I live in ky in the bullseye of where the tornados are predicted for this afternoon, we just let out of school so the kids would be home before they hit.

Please let us know that you are okay when you can!


----------



## faithmum

Godsjewel said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> ok, my turn...which one is not true....
> 
> 1- When I was little, I wanted to be a nurse
> 
> 2- I met Al from the show "Home Improvement"
> https://i.imgur.com/qq2lq.jpg
> 
> 3- I went to Jamaica for my honeymoon
> 
> 4- I have owned 7 cars at one time
> 
> The one that is not the truth is....#1, my mom said I wanted to be a Pastor's wife or a veterinarian.
> 
> #2- Al from the show was at our local mall signing autographs.
> 
> #3- Went for an all inclusive stay to Jamaica for a week. I never wanted to go there, it was just one of the best deals. I really wanted to go to Bora Bora, but that was way to expensive.
> 
> #4- My brother fixes up cars, so my husband and I had about 5 old cars that we wanted him to fix up and sell, plus the 2 cars we drive.Click to expand...

That's funny GodsJewel - not many people can claim to have met Al and have had 7 cars at one time!!

By the way I wanted to tell everyone here that I love reading your posts here. I don't have a lot of time to write but I try to stop in daily. 

GodsJewel - Are you a writer? You have a beautiful style of writing and a gift with words. 

To all of you getting ready to test soon - I am praying you will see those double lines!!


----------



## faithmum

I'm praying for you Scottky - I just saw those pictures over my lunchbreak. I had no idea this was even going on. I am praying for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## BRK06

AMP1117 said:


> Good morning! I am rather new to these forums and am really just looking for a support group to keep me occupied so I dont drive my DH crazy everyday. I am eagerly waiting for March 6th to see if AF shows or to find out if God has blessed me with his most precious gift!

Welcome to our group! There's several of us testing Tuesday :) I'm Kim!

I'm glad you've joined us! These ladies keep me from driving my DH nuts too :haha:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> ok, my turn...which one is not true....
> 
> 1- When I was little, I wanted to be a nurse
> 
> 2- I met Al from the show "Home Improvement"
> https://i.imgur.com/qq2lq.jpg
> 
> 3- I went to Jamaica for my honeymoon
> 
> 4- I have owned 7 cars at one time
> 
> The one that is not the truth is....#1, my mom said I wanted to be a Pastor's wife or a veterinarian.
> 
> #2- Al from the show was at our local mall signing autographs.
> 
> #3- Went for an all inclusive stay to Jamaica for a week. I never wanted to go there, it was just one of the best deals. I really wanted to go to Bora Bora, but that was way to expensive.
> 
> #4- My brother fixes up cars, so my husband and I had about 5 old cars that we wanted him to fix up and sell, plus the 2 cars we drive.Click to expand...


Too cute! That's pretty cool that you got to meet Al! I got to meet Gary Sinise when I was in Iraq... I've got TONS of respect for that guy! He's great! He went around all the sections of our hospital and visited EVERY sick/injured troop! He talked to them, signed an autograph and shook all their hands. He also did the same for our staff... I got a picture with him! (I'll have to find it)


----------



## BRK06

beckysprayer said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> Here are my four:
> 
> 1. I've milked my own cows before.
> 
> 2. I prefer cold weather to warm weather.
> 
> 3. I've been on a safari.
> 
> 4. I want to get a pig for our backyard.
> 
> My incorrect one is number three, but I would love to go on a safari! I grew up on a farm and love animals.Click to expand...


I once had a pig named Bacon! :haha:


----------



## BRK06

SuperwomanTTC said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> Which is not true?
> 
> 1. I took ballet lessons for 20 years.
> 
> 2. I have not cut my hair since 2006.
> 
> 3. I wear two signature colors of OPI nail polish each year.
> 
> 4. I have over 20 wigs.
> 
> Hmmmm????
> 
> #2 is false. I cut my hair off in 2011 when I was dealing with thyroid issues. My hair was waist length and it just started falling out. It looked pretty bad with it being so long so I cut it all off.
> 
> My truths:
> #1 - I started taking ballet as soon as I could walk. Being a pharmacist was my "plan b". I wanted to dance professionally, but I shattered my knee in an accident.
> 
> #3 - I only wear 2 shades of nail polish throughout the whole year. That way I actually finish the bottle.
> 
> #4 - I have about 25 wigs! I stopped wearing wigs about 3 weeks ago because it is a decent length after a year. While it was growing back I bought the most awesome wig collection. I wore a wig on my wedding day! I had to tell the camera man that he wasn't allowed to shoot me doing my hair lol. We had to shoot fake scenes of me doing it once I got my wig right :haha:.Click to expand...


I saw "The Nutcracker" when I was in fourth grade and fell in love with ballet! I wanted to dance, but I was (am!) super uncoordinated :haha:

Your wedding pics are GORGEOUS!!

:happydance: for your progesterone levels!!


----------



## BRK06

Scottky said:


> Will you lovely ladies say a prayer for our safety, I live in ky in the bullseye of where the tornados are predicted for this afternoon, we just let out of school so the kids would be home before they hit.

Praying for you sweetie :hugs: Please keep us updated!


----------



## BRK06

Jumik said:


> I didn't get the chance to respond to all the others but here's my three truths and a lie
> 
> 1. Although I live in the Caribbean I've only ever visited one other island for the first time this year.
> 
> 2. I appeared in the local newspaper three times.
> 
> 3. I love playing the violin.
> 
> 4. I love animals but I have none of my own.


Hmmm... maybe 4?


----------



## BRK06

BRK06 said:


> My four facts:
> 
> 1.) My husband and I went snorkeling off the coast of Guam
> 
> 2.) I can't get enough of the spicy ahi poke from the local deli
> 
> 3.) I collect Precious Moments figurines
> 
> 4.) I'm afraid of snakes


My false fact is .... #2! While I've tried and liked a bunch of "islander" food, this doesn't make the list :haha: The smell of it makes me gag! :sick:

However, DH LOVES the stuff, so we have it in the house at least once a week or so :dohh: 


Funny story about #1- Part of DH's family lives on Guam and we went to see them this summer! His cousins rented a charter boat and we went snorkeling. About halfway in the day, I saw this huge Ray (not sure what kind it was) swimming along underneath me...it was cool!! I came up and told everyone else to come look and went back under to watch it swim away. I didn't hear anybody coming over, so I looked up and they had all mad-dashed to the boat ladder 10 ft away! :shrug: I said Ray, not Shark!! :haha:


----------



## Scottky

Thank you so much for your prayers, thus far everything has passed us with only high winds, possibly more storms around 8-10. Please continue to pray for our safety, we are heading out to chaperone for dnow, hoping for our teens to grow closer to God this weekend!! That will definetly keep my mind off wanting to test!!


----------



## LillySapphire

Hello Beautiful Ladies :flower:

I have read through this thread and would love to be a part of this supportive group of Women of God! With so many fear-filled threads out there it's nice to have a safe haven of sorts where we can come and lift each other up. 

Thank you to each person who has posted in this thread and most of all THANK YOU to our high and mighty God who has begun a good work in each and every of us!


----------



## Godsjewel

faithmum said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> ok, my turn...which one is not true....
> 
> 1- When I was little, I wanted to be a nurse
> 
> 2- I met Al from the show "Home Improvement"
> https://i.imgur.com/qq2lq.jpg
> 
> 3- I went to Jamaica for my honeymoon
> 
> 4- I have owned 7 cars at one time
> 
> The one that is not the truth is....#1, my mom said I wanted to be a Pastor's wife or a veterinarian.
> 
> #2- Al from the show was at our local mall signing autographs.
> 
> #3- Went for an all inclusive stay to Jamaica for a week. I never wanted to go there, it was just one of the best deals. I really wanted to go to Bora Bora, but that was way to expensive.
> 
> #4- My brother fixes up cars, so my husband and I had about 5 old cars that we wanted him to fix up and sell, plus the 2 cars we drive.Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny GodsJewel - not many people can claim to have met Al and have had 7 cars at one time!!
> 
> By the way I wanted to tell everyone here that I love reading your posts here. I don't have a lot of time to write but I try to stop in daily.
> 
> GodsJewel - Are you a writer? You have a beautiful style of writing and a gift with words.
> 
> To all of you getting ready to test soon - I am praying you will see those double lines!!Click to expand...

I wish Hun, those are all devotionals from searching the web or from my daily devotional book. I believe I have the gift of searching the web for info:haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

LillySapphire said:


> Hello Beautiful Ladies :flower:
> 
> I have read through this thread and would love to be a part of this supportive group of Women of God! With so many fear-filled threads out there it's nice to have a safe haven of sorts where we can come and lift each other up.
> 
> Thank you to each person who has posted in this thread and most of all THANK YOU to our high and mighty God who has begun a good work in each and every of us!

Welcome Miss LillySaphire, my name is Sarah and I'm so happy you joined us :hugs:

I honestly don't know what I would do if I didn't have the love and support from these wonderful ladies, they are all truly a God send. I pray we are a blessing to you during this journey.

We would love to get know you better if you wouldn't mind sharing.


----------



## BRK06

LillySapphire said:


> Hello Beautiful Ladies :flower:
> 
> I have read through this thread and would love to be a part of this supportive group of Women of God! With so many fear-filled threads out there it's nice to have a safe haven of sorts where we can come and lift each other up.
> 
> Thank you to each person who has posted in this thread and most of all THANK YOU to our high and mighty God who has begun a good work in each and every of us!

Hi I'm Kim! Welcome to our group :wave:


----------



## PrincessBree

wantabubba said:


> Good morning ladies, I thought I'd drop by and give a bible quote to inspire us TTC'ers.
> 
> Mark 11:24- "Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask for in prayer, believe that you have received it, and it will be yours."
> 
> Have a great day :)

Thankyou so much for this I felt so anxious because I thought my af was coming this morning,after I had prayed for everyone and said Your will be done Lord I felt that letting go of my grip on my desires and lifting everything to the Lord and right now I just feel so emotional.But this verse reminded me that when I ask Him something I have to believe to receive it.And when I ask for His will I allow myself to be positioned for whatever He desires,which is most important.:cry:


----------



## PrincessBree

LillySapphire said:


> Hello Beautiful Ladies :flower:
> 
> I have read through this thread and would love to be a part of this supportive group of Women of God! With so many fear-filled threads out there it's nice to have a safe haven of sorts where we can come and lift each other up.
> 
> Thank you to each person who has posted in this thread and most of all THANK YOU to our high and mighty God who has begun a good work in each and every of us!

Hello LillySapphire welcome!!You are right there are so many threads out there that will make you feel worse after reading lol but here the name of Jesus is glorified through our faith in Him and prayers to Him for one another.

I will include you in my prayers and looking forward to getting to know you more!!XxPrincessBreexX


----------



## PrincessBree

BRK06 said:


> AMP1117 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning! I am rather new to these forums and am really just looking for a support group to keep me occupied so I dont drive my DH crazy everyday. I am eagerly waiting for March 6th to see if AF shows or to find out if God has blessed me with his most precious gift!
> 
> Welcome to our group! There's several of us testing Tuesday :) I'm Kim!
> 
> I'm glad you've joined us! These ladies keep me from driving my DH nuts too :haha:Click to expand...


Hello!!Welcome its so great to have you join us!!I really pray you find the support you need here!!:flower:
Also I am testing (officially) on Tuesday so let's keep eachother and the rest of us who are about to test prayed up!!XxPrincessBreexX:winkwink:


----------



## beckysprayer

LillySapphire said:


> Hello Beautiful Ladies :flower:
> 
> I have read through this thread and would love to be a part of this supportive group of Women of God! With so many fear-filled threads out there it's nice to have a safe haven of sorts where we can come and lift each other up.
> 
> Thank you to each person who has posted in this thread and most of all THANK YOU to our high and mighty God who has begun a good work in each and every of us!


Welcome, Lilly! :hugs: It is really nice to have a place of like-minded women who are also TTC. All of the ladies here are a great encouragement! :thumbup:


----------



## beckysprayer

PrincessBree said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMP1117 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning! I am rather new to these forums and am really just looking for a support group to keep me occupied so I dont drive my DH crazy everyday. I am eagerly waiting for March 6th to see if AF shows or to find out if God has blessed me with his most precious gift!
> 
> Welcome to our group! There's several of us testing Tuesday :) I'm Kim!
> 
> I'm glad you've joined us! These ladies keep me from driving my DH nuts too :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello!!Welcome its so great to have you join us!!I really pray you find the support you need here!!:flower:
> Also I am testing (officially) on Tuesday so let's keep eachother and the rest of us who are about to test prayed up!!XxPrincessBreexX:winkwink:Click to expand...

I'll be praying for all of you on Tuesday! [-o&lt; I'm not due for AF until the 12th so I have some time to go.

Praying that March is full of many little miracles!


----------



## LillySapphire

Thank you all for the warm welcome :hugs:

I'm Lilly, 30, TTC#1

I experienced an ectopic pregnancy in July 2011 and more recently a miscarriage in December 2011. I'm believing for a HEALTHY & COMPLICATION-FREE 9 months to begin in the very near future. 

Just a few days after my first pregnancy ended I attended our church's Women's Conference. Nobody had known about the pregnancy, let alone the loss. I received a prophesy right at the beginning of the brunch, in a room of nearly 200 women. God opened up the session especially for ME to let me know how much He loves me. His word was that though my first baby wasn't able to make it all the way through, my tube is healed and that that my husband and I are to "get ready, get ready, get ready" for the blessings that are coming our way. He was very specific in this healing, speaking through a guest pastor. I know that I was not the most "deserving" to be called-out in this large group of women but He did it anyway. So I just want to encourage you all that if you keep believing in Him, He will make Himself known and work miracles for you!


----------



## BRK06

LillySapphire said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome :hugs:
> 
> I'm Lilly, 30, TTC#1
> 
> I experienced an ectopic pregnancy in July 2011 and more recently a miscarriage in December 2011. I'm believing for a HEALTHY & COMPLICATION-FREE 9 months to begin in the very near future.
> 
> Just a few days after my first pregnancy ended I attended our church's Women's Conference. Nobody had known about the pregnancy, let alone the loss. I received a prophesy right at the beginning of the brunch, in a room of nearly 200 women. God opened up the session especially for ME to let me know how much He loves me. His word was that though my first baby wasn't able to make it all the way through, my tube is healed and that that my husband and I are to "get ready, get ready, get ready" for the blessings that are coming our way. He was very specific in this healing, speaking through a guest pastor. I know that I was not the most "deserving" to be called-out in this large group of women but He did it anyway. So I just want to encourage you all that if you keep believing in Him, He will make Himself known and work miracles for you!

I'm sorry about your loss :hugs: 
Thank you for your awesome testimony! God is good! I pray you get your miracle soon


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies!

I hope you are all having a blessed weekend!!

I have a prayer request-I only just today realised the effects that lubricants can have on sperm and dh and I ALWAYS have to use lubricant and as I sat reading the word of God today-suddenly I just said to dh maybe the lubricant is killing your sperm and he agreed that it is possible and then we looked it up on the internet and realised that it was true,and tbh I don't know how I did not think of this sooner it has been 12 months now since we have been not using protection and I was so upset and felt so silly that I never realised the damage :cry: cried.

I guess God concealed the info from me because I have been on SO many pregnancy websites and I would always see preseed but I NEVER once thought what it might be or looked into it.Please can you pray that if it His will that my dh sperm would survive the lubricant for this month and if not, then please pray that Gods will be done in months to come with the help of other sperm friendly lubricants(trusting that otherwise we are both :wacko:reproductively healthy).I feel so silly!!


----------



## PrincessBree

LillySapphire said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome :hugs:
> 
> I'm Lilly, 30, TTC#1
> 
> I experienced an ectopic pregnancy in July 2011 and more recently a miscarriage in December 2011. I'm believing for a HEALTHY & COMPLICATION-FREE 9 months to begin in the very near future.
> 
> Just a few days after my first pregnancy ended I attended our church's Women's Conference. Nobody had known about the pregnancy, let alone the loss. I received a prophesy right at the beginning of the brunch, in a room of nearly 200 women. God opened up the session especially for ME to let me know how much He loves me. His word was that though my first baby wasn't able to make it all the way through, my tube is healed and that that my husband and I are to "get ready, get ready, get ready" for the blessings that are coming our way. He was very specific in this healing, speaking through a guest pastor. I know that I was not the most "deserving" to be called-out in this large group of women but He did it anyway. So I just want to encourage you all that if you keep believing in Him, He will make Himself known and work miracles for you!


Thanks for sharing and sorry to hear about your losses.I love it when God is so direct with His word reminding us that He has heard our prayers and will answer!!Praise God!!I am excited for your testimony to come forth and I pray that you will carry this next baby full term in Jesus name!


----------



## steelergirl55

Hi ladies. I have been absent this past week, mostly because I didn't know how to share what has happened. Last Sunday one of my dearest friends died in a car accident. I have been struggling with this seemingly senseless loss, and also struggling with thoughts on life and creating new life. Phew, it's exhausting! Please know that I have still been reading your posts and have been uplifted many times. God's plan really is a mystery to me right now.


----------



## steelergirl55

Playing catch up:
Which of these isn't true?

1- I have an extra rib
2- I am an otorhinolaryngologist
3- my niece has been in a commercial
4- DH and I are moving in with my dad next month


----------



## PrincessBree

steelergirl55 said:


> Hi ladies. I have been absent this past week, mostly because I didn't know how to share what has happened. Last Sunday one of my dearest friends died in a car accident. I have been struggling with this seemingly senseless loss, and also struggling with thoughts on life and creating new life. Phew, it's exhausting! Please know that I have still been reading your posts and have been uplifted many times. God's plan really is a mystery to me right now.

That is so sad about your friend I will be praying for you xx


----------



## PrincessBree

steelergirl55 said:


> Hi ladies. I have been absent this past week, mostly because I didn't know how to share what has happened. Last Sunday one of my dearest friends died in a car accident. I have been struggling with this seemingly senseless loss, and also struggling with thoughts on life and creating new life. Phew, it's exhausting! Please know that I have still been reading your posts and have been uplifted many times. God's plan really is a mystery to me right now.




steelergirl55 said:


> Playing catch up:
> Which of these isn't true?
> 
> 1- I have an extra rib
> 2- I am an otorhinolaryngologist
> 3- my niece has been in a commercial
> 4- DH and I are moving in with my dad next month

#2 isn't true?If it is true lol I would quite like to know what what of those is?


----------



## steelergirl55

LillySapphire said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome :hugs:
> 
> I'm Lilly, 30, TTC#1
> 
> I experienced an ectopic pregnancy in July 2011 and more recently a miscarriage in December 2011. I'm believing for a HEALTHY & COMPLICATION-FREE 9 months to begin in the very near future.
> 
> Just a few days after my first pregnancy ended I attended our church's Women's Conference. Nobody had known about the pregnancy, let alone the loss. I received a prophesy right at the beginning of the brunch, in a room of nearly 200 women. God opened up the session especially for ME to let me know how much He loves me. His word was that though my first baby wasn't able to make it all the way through, my tube is healed and that that my husband and I are to "get ready, get ready, get ready" for the blessings that are coming our way. He was very specific in this healing, speaking through a guest pastor. I know that I was not the most "deserving" to be called-out in this large group of women but He did it anyway. So I just want to encourage you all that if you keep believing in Him, He will make Himself known and work miracles for you!

Welcome Lilly! May God bring your prophesy to fruition soon!


----------



## steelergirl55

Jumik said:


> I didn't get the chance to respond to all the others but here's my three truths and a lie
> 
> 1. Although I live in the Caribbean I've only ever visited one other island for the first time this year.
> 
> 2. I appeared in the local newspaper three times.
> 
> 3. I love playing the violin.
> 
> 4. I love animals but I have none of my own.

#4 - looks like most of us like playing momma to our little furballs!


----------



## steelergirl55

hopeful2012 said:


> Here's My 4:
> 
> 1. I have 3.5 GPA after finishing nursing school.
> 
> 2. I love labor and delivery nursing.
> 
> 3. I am a fall up stairs quite frequently.
> 
> 4. I have 6 brothers and sisters.

#3 - I think you have such a hard time lying you couldn't do it without a typo!lol


----------



## LillySapphire

Steelergirl - I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. I am praying that God's great strength will bring peace to you as well as your friend's family at this time. 

We will undoubtably face heartaches & storms while here on earth but know that your heart is protected by the greatest comforter of all ... the creator of this world! What better hands to be in? 

When nothing seems to make sense, know that you are His!


----------



## BRK06

PrincessBree said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I hope you are all having a blessed weekend!!
> 
> I have a prayer request-I only just today realised the effects that lubricants can have on sperm and dh and I ALWAYS have to use lubricant and as I sat reading the word of God today-suddenly I just said to dh maybe the lubricant is killing your sperm and he agreed that it is possible and then we looked it up on the internet and realised that it was true,and tbh I don't know how I did not think of this sooner it has been 12 months now since we have been not using protection and I was so upset and felt so silly that I never realised the damage :cry: cried.
> 
> I guess God concealed the info from me because I have been on SO many pregnancy websites and I would always see preseed but I NEVER once thought what it might be or looked into it.Please can you pray that if it His will that my dh sperm would survive the lubricant for this month and if not, then please pray that Gods will be done in months to come with the help of other sperm friendly lubricants(trusting that otherwise we are both :wacko:reproductively healthy).I feel so silly!!

Oh no! At least you caught it... I've heard a lot of ladies say positive things about the Pre-Seed. Praying for you Sis!


----------



## BRK06

steelergirl55 said:


> Hi ladies. I have been absent this past week, mostly because I didn't know how to share what has happened. Last Sunday one of my dearest friends died in a car accident. I have been struggling with this seemingly senseless loss, and also struggling with thoughts on life and creating new life. Phew, it's exhausting! Please know that I have still been reading your posts and have been uplifted many times. God's plan really is a mystery to me right now.

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend :( :hugs: We're all here for you. Praying God gives you peace and comfort


----------



## BRK06

steelergirl55 said:


> Playing catch up:
> Which of these isn't true?
> 
> 1- I have an extra rib
> 2- I am an otorhinolaryngologist
> 3- my niece has been in a commercial
> 4- DH and I are moving in with my dad next month

Hmmm... #1?


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Have a blessed day ladies! I cannot wait to get to church! I'm listening to some of my favorite songs getting ready for service and I have a praise in my heart! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

I'm praising God for all He has done for all of us and I am praising Him in advance for all the miracles I anticipate this week! Hallelujah! Thank you Jesus!


----------



## BRK06

"My grace is sufficient for thee."
2 Corinthians 12:9

If none of God's saints were poor and tried, we should not know half so well the consolations of divine grace. When we find the wanderer who has not where to lay his head, who yet can say, "Still will I trust in the Lord;" when we see the pauper starving on bread and water, who still glories in Jesus; when we see the bereaved widow overwhelmed in affliction, and yet having faith in Christ, oh! what honour it reflects on the gospel. God's grace is illustrated and magnified in the poverty and trials of believers. Saints bear up under every discouragement, believing that all things work together for their good, and that out of apparent evils a real blessing shall ultimately spring--that their God will either work a deliverance for them speedily, or most assuredly support them in the trouble, as long as he is pleased to keep them in it. This patience of the saints proves the power of divine grace. There is a lighthouse out at sea: it is a calm night--I cannot tell whether the edifice is firm; the tempest must rage about it, and then I shall know whether it will stand. So with the Spirit's work: if it were not on many occasions surrounded with tempestuous waters, we should not know that it was true and strong; if the winds did not blow upon it, we should not know how firm and secure it was. The master-works of God are those men who stand in the midst of difficulties, stedfast, unmoveable,--

"Calm mid the bewildering cry,

Confident of victory."

He who would glorify his God must set his account upon meeting with many trials. No man can be illustrious before the Lord unless his conflicts be many. If then, yours be a much-tried path, rejoice in it, because you will the better show forth the all-sufficient grace of God. As for his failing you, never dream of it--hate the thought. The God who has been sufficient until now, should be trusted to the end.

Have a blessed Sunday!! :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

steelergirl55 said:


> Playing catch up:
> Which of these isn't true?
> 
> 1- I have an extra rib
> 2- I am an otorhinolaryngologist
> 3- my niece has been in a commercial
> 4- DH and I are moving in with my dad next month

I say #4


----------



## Babyalive88

Hi am new to b and b I pray to god a lot to give me and my fiancee a baby.. I've become a little despret and I believe that's why it has not happened yet.. I hope some of u girls can encourage me and keep me busy so i can forget about it a bit and relax...


XOXO god bless!!!


----------



## Scottky

I can count a million times
People asking me how I
Can praise You with all that I've gone through
The question just amazes me
Can circumstances possibly
Change who I forever am in You
Maybe since my life was changed
Long before these rainy days
It's never really ever crossed my mind
To turn my back on you, oh Lord
My only shelter from the storm
But instead I draw closer through these times
So I pray

Bring me joy, bring me peace
Bring the chance to be freeBring me joy, bring me peace
Bring the chance to be free
Bring me anything that brings You glory
And I know there'll be days
When this life brings me pain
But if that's what it takes to praise You
Jesus, bring the rain

I am Yours regardless of
The dark clouds that may loom above
Because You are much greater than my pain
You who made a way for me
By suffering Your destiny
So tell me what's a little rain

I was listening to an older cd in my car the other day on the way to work, and this song came on. I relate this song to the pain that so many of us are experiencing with our TTC journey. Just think how much more sweet it will be when we finally receive our blessing from God, and how much more we will praise His name for what He has done for us! This difficulty we are experiencing will all be to God's glory. God's timing is always perfect, even though we don't like to accept this truth. 

Praying that God will bless your Sunday and that you are all having a wonderful day of worship and learning in God's house. 

On a side note, has anyone in the tww been testing?? I couldn't resist this morning, pretty sure it was a bfn, but couldn't help staring at it thinking maybe, just maybe there was a light line there, but I think it is just wishful thinking.


----------



## Godsjewel

Scottky said:


> I can count a million times
> People asking me how I
> Can praise You with all that I've gone through
> The question just amazes me
> Can circumstances possibly
> Change who I forever am in You
> Maybe since my life was changed
> Long before these rainy days
> It's never really ever crossed my mind
> To turn my back on you, oh Lord
> My only shelter from the storm
> But instead I draw closer through these times
> So I pray
> 
> Bring me joy, bring me peace
> Bring the chance to be freeBring me joy, bring me peace
> Bring the chance to be free
> Bring me anything that brings You glory
> And I know there'll be days
> When this life brings me pain
> But if that's what it takes to praise You
> Jesus, bring the rain
> 
> I am Yours regardless of
> The dark clouds that may loom above
> Because You are much greater than my pain
> You who made a way for me
> By suffering Your destiny
> So tell me what's a little rain
> 
> I was listening to an older cd in my car the other day on the way to work, and this song came on. I relate this song to the pain that so many of us are experiencing with our TTC journey. Just think how much more sweet it will be when we finally receive our blessing from God, and how much more we will praise His name for what He has done for us! This difficulty we are experiencing will all be to God's glory. God's timing is always perfect, even though we don't like to accept this truth.
> 
> Praying that God will bless your Sunday and that you are all having a wonderful day of worship and learning in God's house.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone in the tww been testing?? I couldn't resist this morning, pretty sure it was a bfn, but couldn't help staring at it thinking maybe, just maybe there was a light line there, but I think it is just wishful thinking.

Thank you for this. I don't go to the lab until Tues and I don't keep any pregnancy tests around the house, so we will wait and see.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Scottky said:


> I can count a million times
> People asking me how I
> Can praise You with all that I've gone through
> The question just amazes me
> Can circumstances possibly
> Change who I forever am in You
> Maybe since my life was changed
> Long before these rainy days
> It's never really ever crossed my mind
> To turn my back on you, oh Lord
> My only shelter from the storm
> But instead I draw closer through these times
> So I pray
> 
> Bring me joy, bring me peace
> Bring the chance to be freeBring me joy, bring me peace
> Bring the chance to be free
> Bring me anything that brings You glory
> And I know there'll be days
> When this life brings me pain
> But if that's what it takes to praise You
> Jesus, bring the rain
> 
> I am Yours regardless of
> The dark clouds that may loom above
> Because You are much greater than my pain
> You who made a way for me
> By suffering Your destiny
> So tell me what's a little rain
> 
> I was listening to an older cd in my car the other day on the way to work, and this song came on. I relate this song to the pain that so many of us are experiencing with our TTC journey. Just think how much more sweet it will be when we finally receive our blessing from God, and how much more we will praise His name for what He has done for us! This difficulty we are experiencing will all be to God's glory. God's timing is always perfect, even though we don't like to accept this truth.
> 
> Praying that God will bless your Sunday and that you are all having a wonderful day of worship and learning in God's house.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone in the tww been testing?? I couldn't resist this morning, pretty sure it was a bfn, but couldn't help staring at it thinking maybe, just maybe there was a light line there, but I think it is just wishful thinking.

I found a 10 miu test in my bag and took it at work. It isn't super negative like my previous tests if I open my eyes really big and hold it at an angle :haha:. I pray that we see something darker in the next few days.


----------



## Scottky

Godsjewel- I think my Poas addiction would be better handled if I didn't have approx 40 ic test laying on the bathroom shelf staring at me every time I go in there!!! Hope your lab tests come back with news of a bundle of joy! 

Superwomanttc- I'm right there in the boat with you, I turn and stare and squint and stare some more at my tests, I hope we both get something dark and definitive soon!!


----------



## Heather11

How is everybody's weekend going! I was away visiting my parents. I am back home and I am working on my research paper....it is due tonight. eeek I need to get on it. I am only on page 11 of 20! ARGH!!


----------



## Babyalive88

Thank you girls god bless u all I really need u guys to help me out!! And I sometimes think god wants me to wait till am actually married I think he has better plans for me and want s me to be in the right path.


----------



## Mumma09

Hey Ladies more great news from my Dr on the weekend! he tested my levels of prolactin to see if the tablets are working and they have gone from 680 to 30 in a few weeks YAY!!! my Dr was so surprised that the results were so great. 
He did a pregnancy test which was negative but it was still 4 days before I was due so will test again tomorrow. 

Praying all you beautiful ladies have an awesome week!!


----------



## Mumma09

PrincessBree said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I hope you are all having a blessed weekend!!
> 
> I have a prayer request-I only just today realised the effects that lubricants can have on sperm and dh and I ALWAYS have to use lubricant and as I sat reading the word of God today-suddenly I just said to dh maybe the lubricant is killing your sperm and he agreed that it is possible and then we looked it up on the internet and realised that it was true,and tbh I don't know how I did not think of this sooner it has been 12 months now since we have been not using protection and I was so upset and felt so silly that I never realised the damage :cry: cried.
> 
> I guess God concealed the info from me because I have been on SO many pregnancy websites and I would always see preseed but I NEVER once thought what it might be or looked into it.Please can you pray that if it His will that my dh sperm would survive the lubricant for this month and if not, then please pray that Gods will be done in months to come with the help of other sperm friendly lubricants(trusting that otherwise we are both :wacko:reproductively healthy).I feel so silly!!

Just some encouragement for you I love preseed and fell the first month using it with my little boy (we had been trying for 6mths) and I have a friend who both her and her husband have fertility issues and after encouraging her to try it she also fell first time and is now 12 weeks pregnant!!! 

But praying that you get your BFP this month :+)


----------



## hopeful2012

Hey Ladies, 
So i went to church this morning and felt like the sermon was directed straight at me, but i know in reality there were at least 6 other couples in the service in the same boat. The sermon was about Jesus performing miracles and about marriage. It was said that a husband should love his wife as God loves us, and that a woman should honor her husband. He also said that it was a partnership and that if we were meant to be walked on that God would have created us from Adam's toe instead of a rib. In Gods word the direction is given to Adam and Eve to be fruitful and multiply. God wants each of us to have our bundles of joy, but we need to realize that things happen in Gods time. You must believe that when the time is right that God will choose to bless you with a baby. The bible also says that if you ask, you shall recieve. 

AF showed a week early for me this month, but im okay with that because God gave me peace that it will happen. I have placed a call to the doctor and they will be doing a blood test on Tuesday hopefully to test for hypothyroidism and they may possibly be doing a sonagram to test for PCOS. 

I am going to ask each of you to pray for me - After the service this morning, my mom showed me a text message from my oldest sister (who has 3 children, by 3 different men, and who doesnt take care of any of them) that said that she was 13 weeks pregnant with #4. Im really struggling with it today, since we have been trying for a while now. That makes 2 of the sisters that got pregnant without trying while i have been trying for 6 months. Im really, really struggling with this today and im at home by myself for the next week (DH is out of town on business). My best friend who is also TTC, listened to me, but then told me to get over it, because their is nothing i can do about it. I love my nieces and nephews to death, but i want my own. Plus my parents will end up raising yet another child now....


----------



## hopeful2012

hopeful2012 said:


> Here's My 4:
> 
> 1. I have 3.5 GPA after finishing nursing school.
> 
> 2. I love labor and delivery nursing.
> 
> 3. I am a fall up stairs quite frequently.
> 
> 4. I have 6 brothers and sisters.

#2 is false!- L&D is one of the few nursing positions that i hate! while i want a baby i dont want to help deliver them everyday- however i love the newborn nursery and of course my current JOB- Emergency.

1.- i have a photographic memory so school was pretty easy, and i studied alot.

3. i am quite a Klutz- but i have to admit that i usually laugh at myself.

4. I have 1 blood sister, 1 stepsister and 1 stepbrother from my stepdad, 2 stepsisters and a stepbrother from my stepmom.


----------



## steelergirl55

hopeful2012 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> So i went to church this morning and felt like the sermon was directed straight at me, but i know in reality there were at least 6 other couples in the service in the same boat. The sermon was about Jesus performing miracles and about marriage. It was said that a husband should love his wife as God loves us, and that a woman should honor her husband. He also said that it was a partnership and that if we were meant to be walked on that God would have created us from Adam's toe instead of a rib. In Gods word the direction is given to Adam and Eve to be fruitful and multiply. God wants each of us to have our bundles of joy, but we need to realize that things happen in Gods time. You must believe that when the time is right that God will choose to bless you with a baby. The bible also says that if you ask, you shall recieve.
> 
> AF showed a week early for me this month, but im okay with that because God gave me peace that it will happen. I have placed a call to the doctor and they will be doing a blood test on Tuesday hopefully to test for hypothyroidism and they may possibly be doing a sonagram to test for PCOS.
> 
> I am going to ask each of you to pray for me - After the service this morning, my mom showed me a text message from my oldest sister (who has 3 children, by 3 different men, and who doesnt take care of any of them) that said that she was 13 weeks pregnant with #4. Im really struggling with it today, since we have been trying for a while now. That makes 2 of the sisters that got pregnant without trying while i have been trying for 6 months. Im really, really struggling with this today and im at home by myself for the next week (DH is out of town on business). My best friend who is also TTC, listened to me, but then told me to get over it, because their is nothing i can do about it. I love my nieces and nephews to death, but i want my own. Plus my parents will end up raising yet another child now....

I am sorry to hear you are struggling today. That is a roller coaster of a day for sure! God can send the same message to multiple people, no doubt that sermon was for you! Especially because He knew the news you were about to get was gonna hurt. My DH travels for work too, I know it is particularly lonely when you feel weighed down with sadness. God loves you. And I am praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## steelergirl55

steelergirl55 said:


> Playing catch up:
> Which of these isn't true?
> 
> 1- I have an extra rib
> 2- I am an otorhinolaryngologist
> 3- my niece has been in a commercial
> 4- DH and I are moving in with my dad next month

1- TRUE! When I was in kindergarten my pediatrician felt a lump in my neck, and after lots of testing he determined that it was a "cervical rib."
2- TRUE! I am an ear, nose, and throat doctor. For the ladies with hyperthyroidism, I would be happy to talk to you about thyroidectomy, since that is one of the surgeries I do.
3- FALSE! Although every time I see her I think "she's so beautiful, she should be on TV!"
4- TRUE! Our lease is up at the end of the month and we are not yet ready to break ground even on our new home. Of course, my brother, who has moved back home in the past, said my dad's girlfriend will drive us crazy and we should think twice!


----------



## Godsjewel

hopeful2012 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> So i went to church this morning and felt like the sermon was directed straight at me, but i know in reality there were at least 6 other couples in the service in the same boat. The sermon was about Jesus performing miracles and about marriage. It was said that a husband should love his wife as God loves us, and that a woman should honor her husband. He also said that it was a partnership and that if we were meant to be walked on that God would have created us from Adam's toe instead of a rib. In Gods word the direction is given to Adam and Eve to be fruitful and multiply. God wants each of us to have our bundles of joy, but we need to realize that things happen in Gods time. You must believe that when the time is right that God will choose to bless you with a baby. The bible also says that if you ask, you shall recieve.
> 
> AF showed a week early for me this month, but im okay with that because God gave me peace that it will happen. I have placed a call to the doctor and they will be doing a blood test on Tuesday hopefully to test for hypothyroidism and they may possibly be doing a sonagram to test for PCOS.
> 
> I am going to ask each of you to pray for me - After the service this morning, my mom showed me a text message from my oldest sister (who has 3 children, by 3 different men, and who doesnt take care of any of them) that said that she was 13 weeks pregnant with #4. Im really struggling with it today, since we have been trying for a while now. That makes 2 of the sisters that got pregnant without trying while i have been trying for 6 months. Im really, really struggling with this today and im at home by myself for the next week (DH is out of town on business). My best friend who is also TTC, listened to me, but then told me to get over it, because their is nothing i can do about it. I love my nieces and nephews to death, but i want my own. Plus my parents will end up raising yet another child now....

Great message!

I know how you feel, my daughters birth mom has 2 children by 2 different men and just announced she is pregnant and this will be with another man. We don't know why these things happen, but we have to put our faith and trust in God almighty, He sees the final outcome and knows what is best for us.

I will keep you in my prayers, but just remember, you are still very early in the ttc journey. The doctor told me it takes a healthy couple up to a year to concieve.


----------



## BRK06

Babyalive88 said:


> Hi am new to b and b I pray to god a lot to give me and my fiancee a baby.. I've become a little despret and I believe that's why it has not happened yet.. I hope some of u girls can encourage me and keep me busy so i can forget about it a bit and relax...
> 
> 
> XOXO god bless!!!

Hi! I'm Kim :hi:

It's very easy to become obsessed with ttc or desperate for a child, and we lose sight of the most important thing: seeking God and His will for our lives. You just have to trust in Him. We get all impatient sometimes and wish our miracles would come sooner than later, but things will fall into place in His timing! :)


----------



## PrincessBree

hopeful2012 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> So i went to church this morning and felt like the sermon was directed straight at me, but i know in reality there were at least 6 other couples in the service in the same boat. The sermon was about Jesus performing miracles and about marriage. It was said that a husband should love his wife as God loves us, and that a woman should honor her husband. He also said that it was a partnership and that if we were meant to be walked on that God would have created us from Adam's toe instead of a rib. In Gods word the direction is given to Adam and Eve to be fruitful and multiply. God wants each of us to have our bundles of joy, but we need to realize that things happen in Gods time. You must believe that when the time is right that God will choose to bless you with a baby. The bible also says that if you ask, you shall recieve.
> 
> AF showed a week early for me this month, but im okay with that because God gave me peace that it will happen. I have placed a call to the doctor and they will be doing a blood test on Tuesday hopefully to test for hypothyroidism and they may possibly be doing a sonagram to test for PCOS.
> 
> I am going to ask each of you to pray for me - After the service this morning, my mom showed me a text message from my oldest sister (who has 3 children, by 3 different men, and who doesnt take care of any of them) that said that she was 13 weeks pregnant with #4. Im really struggling with it today, since we have been trying for a while now. That makes 2 of the sisters that got pregnant without trying while i have been trying for 6 months. Im really, really struggling with this today and im at home by myself for the next week (DH is out of town on business). My best friend who is also TTC, listened to me, but then told me to get over it, because their is nothing i can do about it. I love my nieces and nephews to death, but i want my own. Plus my parents will end up raising yet another child now....

Yesterday they shared this at scripture at church and I just wanted to remind you of it,as it may encourage you also.

I waited patiently for the Lord;
And He inclined to me,
And heard my cry.
2 He also brought me up out of a horrible pit,
Out of the miry clay,
And set my feet upon a rock,
And established my steps.

Psalm 40:1-2

The pastor was saying that in the hebrew the word waited can be translated to mean not just waiting for a minute but waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting-so you get the picture its not just a regular one but a wait which requires much patience,but God has and will continue to incline His ear to your cries.

He is not afar off but right there in your situation with you,and it is so evident because you said this month when af came you just felt the peace of God,and I saw from your last posts God has been speaking through different people concerning you becoming pregnant. I will so pray for you sister,God is gonna come through for you and He hears you.

Right now you may feel like Hannah,though the people around you might not be mocking you like Peninah did Hannah,the enemy can use what they have to make you feel ashamed and forgotten by God.But you know what when God opened Hannah's womb and gave her Samuel,in fact He didnt just stop there with the blessing, the babies just kept coming and coming :thumbup: :winkwink: .

So how much more does God have you sis?Many blessings to you sister x :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Babyalive88 said:


> Thank you girls god bless u all I really need u guys to help me out!! And I sometimes think god wants me to wait till am actually married I think he has better plans for me and want s me to be in the right path.

Hello sweet sister!!!:flower:Welcome to the forum!!I pray you find all of the help and support that you need here :hugs:

Here are a few scriptures concerning marriage 

"Therefore a man shall leave his father and mother and be joined to his wife, and they shall become one flesh.And they were both naked, the man and his wife, and were not ashamed."Genesis 2:24-25

"So God created man in His own image; in the image of God He created him; male and female He created them.Then God blessed them, and God said to them, Be fruitful and multiply; fill the earth and subdue it.."Genesis 1:28


Adam and Eve,God joined them together as one flesh and blessed them saying that they should be fruitful and multiply!So yes sis,you are right there is a right path concerning having children.I mean of course you can still try for a baby and not be married and you may well still get pregnant!But there is a blessing that God places on the marriage covenant and when we obey Him,in coming together as one flesh.

I hope to hear of wedding bells for you and your fiance soon?:happydance:


----------



## PrincessBree

Mumma09 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I hope you are all having a blessed weekend!!
> 
> I have a prayer request-I only just today realised the effects that lubricants can have on sperm and dh and I ALWAYS have to use lubricant and as I sat reading the word of God today-suddenly I just said to dh maybe the lubricant is killing your sperm and he agreed that it is possible and then we looked it up on the internet and realised that it was true,and tbh I don't know how I did not think of this sooner it has been 12 months now since we have been not using protection and I was so upset and felt so silly that I never realised the damage :cry: cried.
> 
> I guess God concealed the info from me because I have been on SO many pregnancy websites and I would always see preseed but I NEVER once thought what it might be or looked into it.Please can you pray that if it His will that my dh sperm would survive the lubricant for this month and if not, then please pray that Gods will be done in months to come with the help of other sperm friendly lubricants(trusting that otherwise we are both :wacko:reproductively healthy).I feel so silly!!
> 
> Just some encouragement for you I love preseed and fell the first month using it with my little boy (we had been trying for 6mths) and I have a friend who both her and her husband have fertility issues and after encouraging her to try it she also fell first time and is now 12 weeks pregnant!!!
> 
> But praying that you get your BFP this month :+)Click to expand...

:happydance:God restored my joy quickly and I feel alot happier and more at peace,in all things God's will be done!If He wanted me to know about it I would have found out about it alot sooner lol...there still could be a miracle this month so I am still holding out,if not I will definately try preseed.Thanks so much because most of the posts I have read concerning preseed have built up my faith no end.Most people who use it have gotten pregnant within a month.And I know I personally have a cm issue so this really could be the answer I was looking for!!:thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Victims of Infertility

A psychological study was done where two groups of dogs were observed as shocks were administered to the floors of their cages. The first group of dogs were shocked no matter where they stood or what they did. There was no way to escape the pain of the electric shock. The second group of dogs was also shocked, but their cages were divided by a wall. The goal of the study was to see if the dogs could figure out that if they jumped over the wall they could escape into a second, shock-free area. Before too much time and too much pain, the second group of dogs learned to escape.

After some time, the first group of dogs was placed into the divided cages where they would be allowed to escape the pain. Much to the shock of the scientists, the dogs did not even try to escape! They stayed in the portion of the cage where the shocks were being administered. They learned a way to handle the pain by assuming there was no relief to be found and simply stayed in the hurt. Who knew a dog could develop a victim mentality? 

Which group are you in? There is no denying that there is hurt and pain that comes with the shock of an infertility diagnosis. There is also no denying that the pain comes time and time again. But which group of dogs describes you best? Have you decided that God is some deranged scientist and you are His unwilling study participant? Or have you realized that God really does have a plan?

Many times when the hurt of infertility is so great, Satan must howl with glee when we give in to a spiritual victim mentality and assume that God is punishing us for some sin or some shortcoming. We sit down in the pain, and think well never have that relationship with God that we once had or the one that He desires. Weve failed somewhere, and there must be no escape. 

Rather than assume that infertility is a punishment dealt out, why not consider that there are great lessons to be learned in this season of your life? Could it be that God has allowed infertility to be a part of your history so that your future with Him will be more certain? Could He be teaching you to leap over the walls that keep you from the ministry He designed just for you? 

You can give in to the hurt and misunderstandings that infertility brings, or you can allow Him to teach magnificent lessons in this season of your life!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

I tested this morning because I woke up early and nothing takes up time like "science experiments". My internet hpt and lh tests were negative. I decided to take a first response test. Even though it is super faint - I see a second line. I am praying this isn't an evap.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> I tested this morning because I woke up early and nothing takes up time like "science experiments". My internet hpt and lh tests were negative. I decided to take a first response test. Even though it is super faint - I see a second line. I am praying this isn't an evap.

I felt nervous reading this :haha:

I hope it isn't a evap line either, I want to be a BnB Auntie :thumbup:


----------



## Yukki2011

SuperwomanTTC said:


> I tested this morning because I woke up early and nothing takes up time like "science experiments". My internet hpt and lh tests were negative. I decided to take a first response test. Even though it is super faint - I see a second line. I am praying this isn't an evap.

Aw I really hope it is not an evap.


----------



## PrincessBree

SuperwomanTTC said:


> I tested this morning because I woke up early and nothing takes up time like "science experiments". My internet hpt and lh tests were negative. I decided to take a first response test. Even though it is super faint - I see a second line. I am praying this isn't an evap.

Wow sis,when will you try again to confirm the results?!I am praying for you and looking forward to hearing the results!XBlessingsX:flower:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

PrincessBree said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning because I woke up early and nothing takes up time like "science experiments". My internet hpt and lh tests were negative. I decided to take a first response test. Even though it is super faint - I see a second line. I am praying this isn't an evap.
> 
> Wow sis,when will you try again to confirm the results?!I am praying for you and looking forward to hearing the results!XBlessingsX:flower:Click to expand...

I will try with a cheap internet test when I get home from work. I'm not getting a second line on those, but they aren't as negative as the negatives I am used to. I will try another First Response in the morning and I'm praying it is darker.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning because I woke up early and nothing takes up time like "science experiments". My internet hpt and lh tests were negative. I decided to take a first response test. Even though it is super faint - I see a second line. I am praying this isn't an evap.
> 
> I felt nervous reading this :haha:
> 
> I hope it isn't a evap line either, I want to be a BnB Auntie :thumbup:Click to expand...

Me too! Praying this is it for you, Sis!! Let us know when you retest!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi ladies i know i havent been on in a while but i have been reading. Superwomenttc (For the life of me i cant remember your name Sorry) but i pray this is your :bfp:.

Thursday morning I became an aunt again to the cutest little boy (tied with his big brother of course) but the funny thing was that my SIL went into labor wednesday morning but it wasnt bad so she was at church. Well at the end of the service when my hubby went up to start the invitation (hes the music director of our church) he looked around for a piano player but the one who had played the beginning of the service was gone so my SIL had to play but by that time the contractions had gotten worse so she was playing the invitation while in slightly intense labor. The look on her face the whole tome was really funny :xmas1: kinda looked like that minus the santa hat.

AFM: Other than a new nephew I've had kinda a bad week. Also thursday morning my 16 year old fur baby passed away. She was living with my parents but we had her since i was like 4. so it was really hard. Then yesterday morning AF came. I really should have stayed home but i thought i could make it through until we got home (was an emotional wreck inside) So the whole time during the music service i was fighting back tears,but got ahold of myself during the preaching. In between services i went to see my new nephew and one of the older ladies was holding him. When she saw me she said "So when are you due, we're all waiting?" And i was just kinda like idk and went to see my mom. When she saw me she asked if i was ok and i broke down into tears. So i had my DH take me home so i could get all the tears out. Even today Im not doing to well. I was going through some of the other threads and people who have been ttc for 2 or 3 months get there bfps ( and im happy for them dont get me wrong) but when they say that they FINALLY got pregnant makes me mad and want to cry cuz they have no idea what finally truely means. I know there are alot of women on here who have been trying alot longer than me and they are going to be able to use finally properly. But if i dont get pregnant this cycle then we will hit the 1 year mark and that thought scares me to death. 

Im so scared something is wrong. And because my cycles have gone crazy i know if there is something is wrong than it will be with me and i will disappoint my Matt. He comes from a huge family and wants a ton of kids and if im not able to give them to him, it would kill me. And if there is something wrong do we do medical treatments cuz if God wants us to have a baby no amount of medicine will matter.

I know alot of you have been trying longer so a year doesnt seem like anything but when thats past the medical norm for a healthy couple and it scares me.

Im so sorry this is so long i just had alot on my mind and i know you ladies understand all the emotional stuff that goes on in our hormonal women minds.


----------



## Godsjewel

Mattsgirl said:


> Hi ladies i know i havent been on in a while but i have been reading. Superwomenttc (For the life of me i cant remember your name Sorry) but i pray this is your :bfp:.
> 
> Thursday morning I became an aunt again to the cutest little boy (tied with his big brother of course) but the funny thing was that my SIL went into labor wednesday morning but it wasnt bad so she was at church. Well at the end of the service when my hubby went up to start the invitation (hes the music director of our church) he looked around for a piano player but the one who had played the beginning of the service was gone so my SIL had to play but by that time the contractions had gotten worse so she was playing the invitation while in slightly intense labor. The look on her face the whole tome was really funny :xmas1: kinda looked like that minus the santa hat.
> 
> AFM: Other than a new nephew I've had kinda a bad week. Also thursday morning my 16 year old fur baby passed away. She was living with my parents but we had her since i was like 4. so it was really hard. Then yesterday morning AF came. I really should have stayed home but i thought i could make it through until we got home (was an emotional wreck inside) So the whole time during the music service i was fighting back tears,but got ahold of myself during the preaching. In between services i went to see my new nephew and one of the older ladies was holding him. When she saw me she said "So when are you due, we're all waiting?" And i was just kinda like idk and went to see my mom. When she saw me she asked if i was ok and i broke down into tears. So i had my DH take me home so i could get all the tears out. Even today Im not doing to well. I was going through some of the other threads and people who have been ttc for 2 or 3 months get there bfps ( and im happy for them dont get me wrong) but when they say that they FINALLY got pregnant makes me mad and want to cry cuz they have no idea what finally truely means. I know there are alot of women on here who have been trying alot longer than me and they are going to be able to use finally properly. But if i dont get pregnant this cycle then we will hit the 1 year mark and that thought scares me to death.
> 
> Im so scared something is wrong. And because my cycles have gone crazy i know if there is something is wrong than it will be with me and i will disappoint my Matt. He comes from a huge family and wants a ton of kids and if im not able to give them to him, it would kill me. And if there is something wrong do we do medical treatments cuz if God wants us to have a baby no amount of medicine will matter.
> 
> I know alot of you have been trying longer so a year doesnt seem like anything but when thats past the medical norm for a healthy couple and it scares me.
> 
> Im so sorry this is so long i just had alot on my mind and i know you ladies understand all the emotional stuff that goes on in our hormonal women minds.

I think Im the veteran TTCer in this thread, so I definitely know how you feel. It wasnt until after a year and ½ of ttc that I decided to bring it up to my OB/GYN. She ran tests and everything was coming back normal, until one night I had a bad pain near my right ovary and the doc had me go in for an ultrasound and noticed I had some cysts growing on my ovary. From there she believed I had endometriosis, in which I had a laparoscopy done and I did have endo. 

It doesnt hurt to talk it over with the doctor, it could be something as simple as your thyroid levels being a little off. I will keep praying for you sis :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Mattsgirl said:


> Hi ladies i know i havent been on in a while but i have been reading. Superwomenttc (For the life of me i cant remember your name Sorry) but i pray this is your :bfp:.
> 
> Thursday morning I became an aunt again to the cutest little boy (tied with his big brother of course) but the funny thing was that my SIL went into labor wednesday morning but it wasnt bad so she was at church. Well at the end of the service when my hubby went up to start the invitation (hes the music director of our church) he looked around for a piano player but the one who had played the beginning of the service was gone so my SIL had to play but by that time the contractions had gotten worse so she was playing the invitation while in slightly intense labor. The look on her face the whole tome was really funny :xmas1: kinda looked like that minus the santa hat.
> 
> AFM: Other than a new nephew I've had kinda a bad week. Also thursday morning my 16 year old fur baby passed away. She was living with my parents but we had her since i was like 4. so it was really hard. Then yesterday morning AF came. I really should have stayed home but i thought i could make it through until we got home (was an emotional wreck inside) So the whole time during the music service i was fighting back tears,but got ahold of myself during the preaching. In between services i went to see my new nephew and one of the older ladies was holding him. When she saw me she said "So when are you due, we're all waiting?" And i was just kinda like idk and went to see my mom. When she saw me she asked if i was ok and i broke down into tears. So i had my DH take me home so i could get all the tears out. Even today Im not doing to well. I was going through some of the other threads and people who have been ttc for 2 or 3 months get there bfps ( and im happy for them dont get me wrong) but when they say that they FINALLY got pregnant makes me mad and want to cry cuz they have no idea what finally truely means. I know there are alot of women on here who have been trying alot longer than me and they are going to be able to use finally properly. But if i dont get pregnant this cycle then we will hit the 1 year mark and that thought scares me to death.
> 
> Im so scared something is wrong. And because my cycles have gone crazy i know if there is something is wrong than it will be with me and i will disappoint my Matt. He comes from a huge family and wants a ton of kids and if im not able to give them to him, it would kill me. And if there is something wrong do we do medical treatments cuz if God wants us to have a baby no amount of medicine will matter.
> 
> I know alot of you have been trying longer so a year doesnt seem like anything but when thats past the medical norm for a healthy couple and it scares me.
> 
> Im so sorry this is so long i just had alot on my mind and i know you ladies understand all the emotional stuff that goes on in our hormonal women minds.

Congrats Auntie! I'm sorry to hear about your fur baby though :cry: :hugs: :hugs:

I know it's pretty nervewracking to come up on that one year mark with nothing. Sarah has a point though, it doesn't hurt to mention it to the Dr. In the meantime, just keep praying (and trying!), and I'll keep praying for you as well!!
:hugs:


----------



## Heather11

SuperwomanTTC said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning because I woke up early and nothing takes up time like "science experiments". My internet hpt and lh tests were negative. I decided to take a first response test. Even though it is super faint - I see a second line. I am praying this isn't an evap.
> 
> Wow sis,when will you try again to confirm the results?!I am praying for you and looking forward to hearing the results!XBlessingsX:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I will try with a cheap internet test when I get home from work. I'm not getting a second line on those, but they aren't as negative as the negatives I am used to. I will try another First Response in the morning and I'm praying it is darker.Click to expand...


Eeeek so exciting!!!!!


----------



## BRK06

Praises by Newsboys


Tears have fallen water beads
Wipe the floor with my regrets
In the crevice tiny seeds
Spring to life from pardoned debts
And all I have, all I have is
Praises on my tongue
From my heart 
For our God who became flesh
For us all
Unto you 
I will sing my praises
Sing forever

In the quiet I lament
Every nail, my sin did buy
And I wonder why you spent
Lavish blood on such as I
When all I have, all I have is

Praises on my tongue
From my heart
For our God who became flesh
For us all
Unto you
I will sing my praises
sing forever

Oh, for a thousand 
Tongues to sing 
To sing aloud
Sing aloud
Oh, to the Glory
Of my God and King
To sing aloud
Sing aloud

Praises on my tongue
From my heart
For our God who became flesh
For us all
Unto you
I will sing my praises
sing forever


----------



## Heather11

So annoying I think I miss my ovulation this month! Ugh! So I have been really consistent with ovulating around day 14-18 so I start using the OPK at like day 10 to save some money and not use them everyday. So this month I either ovulated really early or it will be late or not at all, but I have yet to have a LH surge! ugh! DH and I did the BD a couple of times during the 14-18 days but not like we would have if we knew it was positive. ARGH! This so so annoying!! I guess I have to wait and see.

So if I were to get pregnant next month I would wind up with a December baby which I really didn't want.....not that I can really be picky but it is already so much and being stuck in the house on maternity leave in the dead of winter isn't appealing. Do you girls or have you girls ever skipped months of trying to try to avoid the baby being due at certain times?! I don't think I will, but I was curious to see if anybody has


----------



## LillySapphire

Heather11 said:


> So annoying I think I miss my ovulation this month! Ugh! So I have been really consistent with ovulating around day 14-18 so I start using the OPK at like day 10 to save some money and not use them everyday. So this month I either ovulated really early or it will be late or not at all, but I have yet to have a LH surge! ugh! DH and I did the BD a couple of times during the 14-18 days but not like we would have if we knew it was positive. ARGH! This so so annoying!! I guess I have to wait and see.
> 
> So if I were to get pregnant next month I would wind up with a December baby which I really didn't want.....not that I can really be picky but it is already so much and being stuck in the house on maternity leave in the dead of winter isn't appealing. Do you girls or have you girls ever skipped months of trying to try to avoid the baby being due at certain times?! I don't think I will, but I was curious to see if anybody has

Heather - Try to not get too discouraged as the LH spike that OPKs detect can sometimes be really short so you may have just missed it. Your bases may be covered after all! :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> So annoying I think I miss my ovulation this month! Ugh! So I have been really consistent with ovulating around day 14-18 so I start using the OPK at like day 10 to save some money and not use them everyday. So this month I either ovulated really early or it will be late or not at all, but I have yet to have a LH surge! ugh! DH and I did the BD a couple of times during the 14-18 days but not like we would have if we knew it was positive. ARGH! This so so annoying!! I guess I have to wait and see.
> 
> So if I were to get pregnant next month I would wind up with a December baby which I really didn't want.....not that I can really be picky but it is already so much and being stuck in the house on maternity leave in the dead of winter isn't appealing. Do you girls or have you girls ever skipped months of trying to try to avoid the baby being due at certain times?! I don't think I will, but I was curious to see if anybody has

No way, I can't afford to skip any months..any month to have a baby is fine with me :thumbup:


----------



## Heather11

LillySapphire said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> So annoying I think I miss my ovulation this month! Ugh! So I have been really consistent with ovulating around day 14-18 so I start using the OPK at like day 10 to save some money and not use them everyday. So this month I either ovulated really early or it will be late or not at all, but I have yet to have a LH surge! ugh! DH and I did the BD a couple of times during the 14-18 days but not like we would have if we knew it was positive. ARGH! This so so annoying!! I guess I have to wait and see.
> 
> So if I were to get pregnant next month I would wind up with a December baby which I really didn't want.....not that I can really be picky but it is already so much and being stuck in the house on maternity leave in the dead of winter isn't appealing. Do you girls or have you girls ever skipped months of trying to try to avoid the baby being due at certain times?! I don't think I will, but I was curious to see if anybody has
> 
> Heather - Try to not get too discouraged as the LH spike that OPKs detect can sometimes be really short so you may have just missed it. Your bases may be covered after all! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Argh it is so annoying and aggravating! :nope:


----------



## Lucy529

heather i think and sorry if this upsets you but any month that a baby is born is a blessing so you have to be in the house but at the end you are going to have a bundle of joy to make up for that, and besides you are going to be busy with a new born to really notice anything just my opinion


----------



## LillySapphire

Heather11 said:


> Argh it is so annoying and aggravating! :nope:

I agree, it can be. That's why we have to just let go and let God. 

I gave up on OPKs this cycle because I have very irregular cycles and testing for the unknown was consuming me. There's a sense of peace in me that is saying "don't worry, it'll all be okay" so I cling to that.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

I have to wait until the morning to test again. Hubby has food poisoning! It kind of ruined my testing mojo when I got home. I decided to show him the test from this morning hoping he would cheer up a little. I wrapped it in the baby football jersey I had made months ago. He thought the jersey was the coolest thing ever, but he tossed the test to the side saying "Rozaria why are you showing me a negative test when I'm sick... did you pee on this?" lol. Not exactly how I planned things to go, but it made me laugh. 

Mattsgirl - :hugs: So sorry you had a bad week hun. Sarah is right about talking to your doctor. Easier said than done, but no matter what don't think that something is wrong with you. You are fearfully and wonderfully made(Psalm 139:14)!!!! 

Heather - I always wanted to have a baby in May so that I could spend some of my maternity leave in Puerto Rico with my family. But... when I realized that getting pregnant is not as simple as all these pregnant high school girls I see in the hospital make it seem - it doesn't even matter to me anymore lol.


----------



## Heather11

LillySapphire said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Argh it is so annoying and aggravating! :nope:
> 
> I agree, it can be. That's why we have to just let go and let God.
> 
> I gave up on OPKs this cycle because I have very irregular cycles and testing for the unknown was consuming me. There's a sense of peace in me that is saying "don't worry, it'll all be okay" so I cling to that.Click to expand...

I started using them because I felt like we were guessing all the time and the baby dancing was becoming so chore like which doesn't make it fun for anybody....though this would make it easier but it hasn't argh!!! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

Lucy529 said:


> heather i think and sorry if this upsets you but any month that a baby is born is a blessing so you have to be in the house but at the end you are going to have a bundle of joy to make up for that, and besides you are going to be busy with a new born to really notice anything just my opinion

Oh that doesn't bother me ....that is why I said I doubt I would skip a month just didn't know if anybody has or not and what they thought! I just want a baby already! :winkwink:


----------



## Lucy529

heather i feel you at the beginning of this year i said i want to have a baby born in this year not next lol i didnt like the thought of my baby being born in 2013 i like even numbers, but right now i wouldn't care as long as she or he is healthy gl to you and hope that you get that BFP soon


----------



## Godsjewel

I love you ladies:hugs:


----------



## LillySapphire

Godsjewel said:


> I love you ladies:hugs:

Sarah - The feeling is mutual. Lots of *LOVE* in this thread!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Right back at you Sarah!!!!!!


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> I love you ladies:hugs:

You are the sweetest!!!!!! Love you too!!! :flower::hugs:


----------



## steelergirl55

Godsjewel said:


> I love you ladies:hugs:

I love you too Sarah! I love all you ladies, I feel like you rescued me from some of my darkest days. I feel the Lord's work being done through all of you!


----------



## steelergirl55

Mattsgirl said:


> Hi ladies i know i havent been on in a while but i have been reading. Superwomenttc (For the life of me i cant remember your name Sorry) but i pray this is your :bfp:.
> 
> Thursday morning I became an aunt again to the cutest little boy (tied with his big brother of course) but the funny thing was that my SIL went into labor wednesday morning but it wasnt bad so she was at church. Well at the end of the service when my hubby went up to start the invitation (hes the music director of our church) he looked around for a piano player but the one who had played the beginning of the service was gone so my SIL had to play but by that time the contractions had gotten worse so she was playing the invitation while in slightly intense labor. The look on her face the whole tome was really funny :xmas1: kinda looked like that minus the santa hat.
> 
> AFM: Other than a new nephew I've had kinda a bad week. Also thursday morning my 16 year old fur baby passed away. She was living with my parents but we had her since i was like 4. so it was really hard. Then yesterday morning AF came. I really should have stayed home but i thought i could make it through until we got home (was an emotional wreck inside) So the whole time during the music service i was fighting back tears,but got ahold of myself during the preaching. In between services i went to see my new nephew and one of the older ladies was holding him. When she saw me she said "So when are you due, we're all waiting?" And i was just kinda like idk and went to see my mom. When she saw me she asked if i was ok and i broke down into tears. So i had my DH take me home so i could get all the tears out. Even today Im not doing to well. I was going through some of the other threads and people who have been ttc for 2 or 3 months get there bfps ( and im happy for them dont get me wrong) but when they say that they FINALLY got pregnant makes me mad and want to cry cuz they have no idea what finally truely means. I know there are alot of women on here who have been trying alot longer than me and they are going to be able to use finally properly. But if i dont get pregnant this cycle then we will hit the 1 year mark and that thought scares me to death.
> 
> Im so scared something is wrong. And because my cycles have gone crazy i know if there is something is wrong than it will be with me and i will disappoint my Matt. He comes from a huge family and wants a ton of kids and if im not able to give them to him, it would kill me. And if there is something wrong do we do medical treatments cuz if God wants us to have a baby no amount of medicine will matter.
> 
> I know alot of you have been trying longer so a year doesnt seem like anything but when thats past the medical norm for a healthy couple and it scares me.
> 
> Im so sorry this is so long i just had alot on my mind and i know you ladies understand all the emotional stuff that goes on in our hormonal women minds.

Good for you for letting the tears out. We've all been there! It's just necessary sometimes.

As a physician and a Christian, I feel that my greatest blessing is to help people heal. Obviously I don't do that on my own! I am but a vessel of God, as we all are. You're right, it really only matters what is in God's plan, and no amount of medicine in the world will change it. But I believe that medical intervention can be a part of God's plan. Trust your instincts, and your faith. God will take care of the rest!


----------



## Babyalive88

Guys my Favorite verse is psalms 23 it remainds me that god loves us and it gives me strength to be strong for him!!! 
so I will be strong for HIM!!!! 
I love Jesus Christ so much.


And Sarah god bless u, even though we don't right to each other I love u and everyone here :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Babyalive88 said:


> Guys my Favorite verse is psalms 23 it remainds me that god loves us and it gives me strength to be strong for him!!!
> so I will be strong for HIM!!!!
> I love Jesus Christ so much.
> 
> 
> And Sarah god bless u, even though we don't right to each other I love u and everyone here :flower:

God bless you sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## Babyalive88

GodsjEwel thank u and god bless u. :flower: 
Very nice to meet you :haha:


----------



## kelkel82

Hi Gals!
I sincerely miss you ladies and am sad I've been SO off the grid for the last fews. I think of you and pray for you often. 
I'm trying to keep positive (poor choice of words?) in the ongoing battle against sadness and discouragement. My husband and I have slowly started to let a few more friends into our struggle and they've been very supportive. 
Anyway, just wanted to check in and let you all know I'm thinking of you!


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> Hi Gals!
> I sincerely miss you ladies and am sad I've been SO off the grid for the last fews. I think of you and pray for you often.
> I'm trying to keep positive (poor choice of words?) in the ongoing battle against sadness and discouragement. My husband and I have slowly started to let a few more friends into our struggle and they've been very supportive.
> Anyway, just wanted to check in and let you all know I'm thinking of you!

It's nice to hear from you :hugs:

I'm sorry you're struggling right now with those emotions, do your best to focus on the blessings you do have, like your prince charming :winkwink:

Give all your worries and cares to God, for He cares for you. 1 Peter 5:7


----------



## Godsjewel

I just got home from dropping my niece off at the gym, and on my way home I happened to stop by a drugstore, I had a coupon for $2 off a E.P.T. Pregnancy test, I just couldn't pass up buying one. I haven't taken it yet, extremely nervous (biting nails smilie)

I know there are a couple of ladies out there that should be testing soon, has anyone started testing?


----------



## beckysprayer

SuperwomanTTC said:


> I tested this morning because I woke up early and nothing takes up time like "science experiments". My internet hpt and lh tests were negative. I decided to take a first response test. Even though it is super faint - I see a second line. I am praying this isn't an evap.

Ahh!! So exciting! I'm praying for you and for a healthy little baby in 9 months! :happydance:



Mattsgirl said:


> Hi ladies i know i havent been on in a while but i have been reading. Superwomenttc (For the life of me i cant remember your name Sorry) but i pray this is your :bfp:.
> 
> Thursday morning I became an aunt again to the cutest little boy (tied with his big brother of course) but the funny thing was that my SIL went into labor wednesday morning but it wasnt bad so she was at church. Well at the end of the service when my hubby went up to start the invitation (hes the music director of our church) he looked around for a piano player but the one who had played the beginning of the service was gone so my SIL had to play but by that time the contractions had gotten worse so she was playing the invitation while in slightly intense labor. The look on her face the whole tome was really funny :xmas1: kinda looked like that minus the santa hat.
> 
> AFM: Other than a new nephew I've had kinda a bad week. Also thursday morning my 16 year old fur baby passed away. She was living with my parents but we had her since i was like 4. so it was really hard. Then yesterday morning AF came. I really should have stayed home but i thought i could make it through until we got home (was an emotional wreck inside) So the whole time during the music service i was fighting back tears,but got ahold of myself during the preaching. In between services i went to see my new nephew and one of the older ladies was holding him. When she saw me she said "So when are you due, we're all waiting?" And i was just kinda like idk and went to see my mom. When she saw me she asked if i was ok and i broke down into tears. So i had my DH take me home so i could get all the tears out. Even today Im not doing to well. I was going through some of the other threads and people who have been ttc for 2 or 3 months get there bfps ( and im happy for them dont get me wrong) but when they say that they FINALLY got pregnant makes me mad and want to cry cuz they have no idea what finally truely means. I know there are alot of women on here who have been trying alot longer than me and they are going to be able to use finally properly. But if i dont get pregnant this cycle then we will hit the 1 year mark and that thought scares me to death.
> 
> Im so scared something is wrong. And because my cycles have gone crazy i know if there is something is wrong than it will be with me and i will disappoint my Matt. He comes from a huge family and wants a ton of kids and if im not able to give them to him, it would kill me. And if there is something wrong do we do medical treatments cuz if God wants us to have a baby no amount of medicine will matter.
> 
> I know alot of you have been trying longer so a year doesnt seem like anything but when thats past the medical norm for a healthy couple and it scares me.
> 
> Im so sorry this is so long i just had alot on my mind and i know you ladies understand all the emotional stuff that goes on in our hormonal women minds.

:hugs: I hate when people ask me when we are going to start our family. I know they mean well, but it can hurt so much. Praying for you! I know God will bless you with the perfect little one in His perfect timing. :hugs:



Heather11 said:


> So annoying I think I miss my ovulation this month! Ugh! So I have been really consistent with ovulating around day 14-18 so I start using the OPK at like day 10 to save some money and not use them everyday. So this month I either ovulated really early or it will be late or not at all, but I have yet to have a LH surge! ugh! DH and I did the BD a couple of times during the 14-18 days but not like we would have if we knew it was positive. ARGH! This so so annoying!! I guess I have to wait and see.
> 
> So if I were to get pregnant next month I would wind up with a December baby which I really didn't want.....not that I can really be picky but it is already so much and being stuck in the house on maternity leave in the dead of winter isn't appealing. Do you girls or have you girls ever skipped months of trying to try to avoid the baby being due at certain times?! I don't think I will, but I was curious to see if anybody has

If we aren't blessed with a little one this month I am taking the next month off. I'll be due for AF right as we are leaving for for two weeks and my endocrinologist said I need to call ASAP if I get pregnant to have my thyroid levels tested and make sure they are high enough for the baby to stay healthy. Of course I don't want to wait so that will just make it even harder if we aren't blessed with a little one this month.



SuperwomanTTC said:


> I have to wait until the morning to test again. Hubby has food poisoning! It kind of ruined my testing mojo when I got home. I decided to show him the test from this morning hoping he would cheer up a little. I wrapped it in the baby football jersey I had made months ago. He thought the jersey was the coolest thing ever, but he tossed the test to the side saying "Rozaria why are you showing me a negative test when I'm sick... did you pee on this?" lol. Not exactly how I planned things to go, but it made me laugh.
> 
> Mattsgirl - :hugs: So sorry you had a bad week hun. Sarah is right about talking to your doctor. Easier said than done, but no matter what don't think that something is wrong with you. You are fearfully and wonderfully made(Psalm 139:14)!!!!
> 
> Heather - I always wanted to have a baby in May so that I could spend some of my maternity leave in Puerto Rico with my family. But... when I realized that getting pregnant is not as simple as all these pregnant high school girls I see in the hospital make it seem - it doesn't even matter to me anymore lol.

haha boys :dohh: I'm sorry showing your hubby the test didn't go as planned. Typical of boys to not notice a faint BFP though haha. We'll let this slide since he is sick :haha:



kelkel82 said:


> Hi Gals!
> I sincerely miss you ladies and am sad I've been SO off the grid for the last fews. I think of you and pray for you often.
> I'm trying to keep positive (poor choice of words?) in the ongoing battle against sadness and discouragement. My husband and I have slowly started to let a few more friends into our struggle and they've been very supportive.
> Anyway, just wanted to check in and let you all know I'm thinking of you!

Praying for you Kelley! :hugs: You aren't alone, we are all in this together!


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> I just got home from dropping my niece off at the gym, and on my way home I happened to stop by a drugstore, I had a coupon for $2 off a E.P.T. Pregnancy test, I just couldn't pass up buying one. I haven't taken it yet, extremely nervous.
> 
> I know there are a couple of ladies out there that should be testing soon, has anyone started testing?

Praying for you!! :flower: I pray its good news.

I'll be testing next Monday if AF doesn't show up, but I feel out again this month so we shall see.


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I just got home from dropping my niece off at the gym, and on my way home I happened to stop by a drugstore, I had a coupon for $2 off a E.P.T. Pregnancy test, I just couldn't pass up buying one. I haven't taken it yet, extremely nervous.
> 
> I know there are a couple of ladies out there that should be testing soon, has anyone started testing?
> 
> Praying for you!! :flower: I pray its good news.
> 
> I'll be testing next Monday if AF doesn't show up, but I feel out again this month so we shall see.Click to expand...

You and I both sister :thumbup:

You never know what can happen, especially with our bodies. Hopefully AF doesn't show, but if she does happen to rear her ugly head, I pray God comforts you and that you will take this time to draw closer to Him.

:hugs:


----------



## Mumma09

Godsjewel said:


> I just got home from dropping my niece off at the gym, and on my way home I happened to stop by a drugstore, I had a coupon for $2 off a E.P.T. Pregnancy test, I just couldn't pass up buying one. I haven't taken it yet, extremely nervous (biting nails smilie)
> 
> I know there are a couple of ladies out there that should be testing soon, has anyone started testing?

I tested yesterday am due for AF today it was a neg so looks like it didn't happen this month, hubby is VERY sad he was so sure this would be the month, the Dr gave me a blood test request form incase I don't get AF will wait a few days to see!! 

Praying for great news for you!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Mumma09 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I just got home from dropping my niece off at the gym, and on my way home I happened to stop by a drugstore, I had a coupon for $2 off a E.P.T. Pregnancy test, I just couldn't pass up buying one. I haven't taken it yet, extremely nervous (biting nails smilie)
> 
> I know there are a couple of ladies out there that should be testing soon, has anyone started testing?
> 
> I tested yesterday am due for AF today it was a neg so looks like it didn't happen this month, hubby is VERY sad he was so sure this would be the month, the Dr gave me a blood test request form incase I don't get AF will wait a few days to see!!
> 
> Praying for great news for you!!Click to expand...

I go in to the lab for a blood test tomorrow, but I'm kinda losing my patience :dohh:

Thank you for you prayers dear. Remember, you're not out yet until :witch: shows up.


----------



## Godsjewel

Beauty For Ashes 
By Crystal Lewis

He gives beauty for ashes 
Strength for fear 
Gladness for mourning 
Peace for despair 

When sorrow seems to surround you 
When suffering hangs heavy oer your head 
Know that tomorrow brings 
Wholeness and healing 
God knows your need 
Just believe what He said 

He gives beauty for ashes 
Strength for fear 
Gladness for mourning 
Peace for despair 

When what you've done keeps you from moving on 
When fear wants to make itself at home in your heart 
Know that forgiveness brings 
Wholeness and healing 
God knows your need 
Just believe what He said 

He gives beauty for ashes 
Strength for fear Gladness for mourning 
Peace for despair 

I once was lost but God has found me 
Though I was bound Ive been set free 
I've been made righteous in His sight 
A display of His splendor all can see 

He gives beauty for ashes 
Strength for fear Gladness for mourning 
Peace for despair


----------



## blueeyedauby

Hello all! I used to follow along with these boards, but then got very discourage so I have been away for a few months. Tonight I came back on and this was the first thread that I saw. Thank you for starting this. My dh and I have been ttc for over a year. We went to the doctor this month to start that process. Keeping the prayers going!


----------



## Godsjewel

blueeyedauby said:


> Hello all! I used to follow along with these boards, but then got very discourage so I have been away for a few months. Tonight I came back on and this was the first thread that I saw. Thank you for starting this. My dh and I have been ttc for over a year. We went to the doctor this month to start that process. Keeping the prayers going!

Welcome dear:hugs:

There are so many wonderful ladies on here that provide great encouragement while on this journey.

I'm so glad you decided to post :flower:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> I just got home from dropping my niece off at the gym, and on my way home I happened to stop by a drugstore, I had a coupon for $2 off a E.P.T. Pregnancy test, I just couldn't pass up buying one. I haven't taken it yet, extremely nervous (biting nails smilie)
> 
> I know there are a couple of ladies out there that should be testing soon, has anyone started testing?


:test::test::test:


I'm out this month, so I need some :bfp: from you ladies to cheer me up! :winkwink:


----------



## BRK06

blueeyedauby said:


> Hello all! I used to follow along with these boards, but then got very discourage so I have been away for a few months. Tonight I came back on and this was the first thread that I saw. Thank you for starting this. My dh and I have been ttc for over a year. We went to the doctor this month to start that process. Keeping the prayers going!

Welcome! I'm glad you've found us!! I'm Kim. I hope you get some encouragement from these great ladies here! I'll keep you in my prayers for your dr visits...


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I just got home from dropping my niece off at the gym, and on my way home I happened to stop by a drugstore, I had a coupon for $2 off a E.P.T. Pregnancy test, I just couldn't pass up buying one. I haven't taken it yet, extremely nervous (biting nails smilie)
> 
> I know there are a couple of ladies out there that should be testing soon, has anyone started testing?
> 
> 
> :test::test::test:
> 
> 
> I'm out this month, so I need some :bfp: from you ladies to cheer me up! :winkwink:Click to expand...


:test::haha: I'm feeling :sick: thinking about it.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I just got home from dropping my niece off at the gym, and on my way home I happened to stop by a drugstore, I had a coupon for $2 off a E.P.T. Pregnancy test, I just couldn't pass up buying one. I haven't taken it yet, extremely nervous (biting nails smilie)
> 
> I know there are a couple of ladies out there that should be testing soon, has anyone started testing?
> 
> 
> :test::test::test:
> 
> 
> I'm out this month, so I need some :bfp: from you ladies to cheer me up! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :test::haha: I'm feeling :sick: thinking about it.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## blueeyedauby

Thanks!!! I'm looking forward to being a part of this thread and getting to know everyone!!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I just got home from dropping my niece off at the gym, and on my way home I happened to stop by a drugstore, I had a coupon for $2 off a E.P.T. Pregnancy test, I just couldn't pass up buying one. I haven't taken it yet, extremely nervous (biting nails smilie)
> 
> I know there are a couple of ladies out there that should be testing soon, has anyone started testing?
> 
> 
> :test::test::test:
> 
> 
> I'm out this month, so I need some :bfp: from you ladies to cheer me up! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :test::haha: I'm feeling :sick: thinking about it.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks sweet pea:hugs:

I will let you know the final outcome once I get the blood test results back.


----------



## BRK06

Encouraging words for you ladies...Claim it in the name of Jesus!


Be strong and of good courage; do not be afraid, nor be dismayed, for the Lord your God is with you wherever you go. (Joshua 1:9)



I am developed in godly courage and this power is available to me in discouraging times. Because I have courage I have the ability to see victory, to see good things happen to me when things look bad or things look like they will never change.

Through godly courage I have the ability to conquer fear or despair, be brave and have a mindset that enables me to stand fast in the face of every opposition, hardship or danger.

I trust God because I have settled in my heart; when I face extremities I know it is God&#8217;s opportunity to step in as I continue to believe He is at work. 

I live by faith in God and His Word and expect things to turn out just like God promised me. I realize if God has promised me something it is not going to be automatic for I have an enemy and this is a faith fight. These things belong to me therefore I have courage to stay in faith to possess my inheritance. I will not be a coward and cop out but will rather operate in God&#8217;s courage. I will trust God till I see the victory. I will finish this fight of faith even though through the process I might not understand everything, for God has assured me it is mine. With faith, patience and expectation I walk this out to receive my promise. 

I know for sure there is no failure in God, there is no defeat in God, and there is no deficiency in God and so I have courage in discouraging times. 

I enter into the rest He promised me by revelation of Him, revelation of His burden removing, yoke destroying power, revelation of the Holy Spirit, revelation of the Word, revelation of ministrying angels sent to assist me and also the revelation of His yoke being easy and His burdens light. I now have the courage to act like I don&#8217;t have a problem because I have the revelation that I can now rest since God is in control of every situation I give to Him that is beyond me. 

I know for sure that God is never at the end of His wits end and knows no extremities and no finalities because nothing is final with my God. And really nothing is final with me! As a child of God I am promised to win and I believe I am a winner right now!

Along with godly courage, God&#8217;s presence will be with me all the way through. So I am strong and of good courage and will not fear, be dismayed, shaken nor lose courage. I am not shaken if things look like they are not working or if something doesn&#8217;t happen tomorrow for I know it has to happen. That&#8217;s why I study God&#8217;s Word to find out what He has promised me; for then I find courage for each situation and my mind, will and emotions stay in courage and the Holy Spirit is able to remind me of scriptures for each opportunity to be discouraged. Jesus has told me that in the world there are opportunities for tribulation, trials, distress and frustration but I am of good courage, confident, certain of what I believe and undaunted by it all; for Jesus has overcome the world I face every day and has deprived it of its power to harm me and has conquered it for me. I am born of God so I am victorious over this world and this is guaranteed by my faith in Jesus Christ and His finished work for me. I no longer think I am unable to get out of a situation, because I have courage and I understand the Spirit of God is at hand, ready to assist me in whatever I need to do and He is going to bring me through to victory. 

There is a due season made for me and awaiting me. The Bible promises me that weeping will only endure for a season for joy cometh in the morning because I have courage and trust my Lord.


----------



## PrincessBree

Morning to all I live in London UK so I guess we are on a different time zone.I woke up this morning and took a test at 7:00am it was BFN and I was still hopeful,as my period had not come,but then I as I got dressed af came!So I am out for this month!But I am reminded of this scripture "Hope deferred makes the heart sick, but when the desire is fulfilled, it is a tree of life"Provers 13:12 .Yes I do feel disappointed because of believing for a miracle that did not happen BUT I know that when that which I desire comes (in Gods way and timing)it is going to be a wonderful joyous life giving experience.I am also considering going to see doctor as I have been getting these pains in lower abdomen which I am not used to and I dont know something just does not feel right.

I am still praying for you all to get BFP and I am expecting testimonies to come VERY soon!Blessings to you all!!XxX


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I just got home from dropping my niece off at the gym, and on my way home I happened to stop by a drugstore, I had a coupon for $2 off a E.P.T. Pregnancy test, I just couldn't pass up buying one. I haven't taken it yet, extremely nervous (biting nails smilie)
> 
> I know there are a couple of ladies out there that should be testing soon, has anyone started testing?
> 
> 
> :test::test::test:
> 
> 
> I'm out this month, so I need some :bfp: from you ladies to cheer me up! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :test::haha: I'm feeling :sick: thinking about it.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks sweet pea:hugs:
> 
> I will let you know the final outcome once I get the blood test results back.Click to expand...

What time is your blood test? I'll make sure to pray for you during that time.



PrincessBree said:


> Morning to all I live in London UK so I guess we are on a different time zone.I woke up this morning and took a test at 7:00am it was BFN and I was still hopeful,as my period had not come,but then I as I got dressed af came!So I am out for this month!But I am reminded of this scripture "Hope deferred makes the heart sick, but when the desire is fulfilled, it is a tree of life"Provers 13:12 .Yes I do feel disappointed because of believing for a miracle that did not happen BUT I know that when that which I desire comes (in Gods way and timing)it is going to be a wonderful joyous life giving experience.I am also considering going to see doctor as I have been getting these pains in lower abdomen which I am not used to and I dont know something just does not feel right.
> 
> I am still praying for you all to get BFP and I am expecting testimonies to come VERY soon!Blessings to you all!!XxX

Great Scripture verse! Every time I have taken a HPT because AF was late AF shows her ugly head an hour or so later. It's so annoying :dohh::haha: Praying that next month is your month! :hugs:



blueeyedauby said:


> Hello all! I used to follow along with these boards, but then got very discourage so I have been away for a few months. Tonight I came back on and this was the first thread that I saw. Thank you for starting this. My dh and I have been ttc for over a year. We went to the doctor this month to start that process. Keeping the prayers going!


Welcome!! :hugs: Praying the doctor has good things to say this month and you are blessed with a little one soon.


----------



## beckysprayer

Ladies, I am officially crazy! I'm not due for AF until Monday and the testing crazy got a hold of me. I only have one HPT that I refuse to use until I'm at least one day late for AF so I used an OPK this morning. :dohh: I heard OPKs can work as HPTs and I saw them in the bathroom this morning and couldn't resist. It was he most negative I have ever seen one :haha: So crazy! At least I know I'm not about to ovulate haha.:blush:


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> Ladies, I am officially crazy! I'm not due for AF until Monday and the testing crazy got a hold of me. I only have one HPT that I refuse to use until I'm at least one day late for AF so I used an OPK this morning. :dohh: I heard OPKs can work as HPTs and I saw them in the bathroom this morning and couldn't resist. It was he most negative I have ever seen one :haha: So crazy! At least I know I'm not about to ovulate haha.:blush:

haha! silly girl :haha:

I go at 1:30, depending on how fast the lab is, I will either get the results tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Godsjewel

Whether you are waiting to be expecting or just waiting on God to answer a long-standing prayer, Im believing His Word will encourage you today. Now dont let these acronyms scare you! The format is taking infertility medical terms and transposing them into a spiritual acronym. So for some of us, this is very familiar lingo. 

Hours of Silence​
Present Mental State - PMS  Journal your present thoughts.

Take it to the Cross  TTC  Use the journal entry of your thoughts and prayer it as a prayer unto God.

Living Hope  LH
 
Now Jesus LOVED Martha and her sister Mary and Lazarus. So, when He had heard therefore that he was sick. He stayed two more days in the same place where He was. John 11:5-6

One morning, very early I awakened, just struggling. Struggling that my prayers havent been answered for a sick family member, struggling because the desire of my heart for children has yet to be fulfilled. I retrieved my journal and wrote,

Seemingly God seems so silent, and/or that He has a deaf ear to my prayers. 

After scribbling down my rational and irrational thoughts, I closed the journal and picked up a book on my desk. A recent purchase from my weekly grocery shopping, If You will Ask, by Oswald Chambers, a classic Christian author. Flipping through the book, a chapter title caught my eye, After Gods Silence  What? I began to read the chapter. The tears began to flow, realizing God heard my prayer after all and He just read my recent journal entry too How dare Him!

Id like to recollect some of Chambers thoughts here. Most of us are probably familiar with this story found in John 11:1-44. Lazarus was deathly sick, his sisters called for Jesus the Healer to come, but He did not come. He didnt even send word back to them. Minutes, hours, days. Two thousand eight hundred and eighty minutes, forty eight hours, a total of two days as a matter of fact! Two days since Jesus knew of Lazarus illness, yet 
He was silent. He did not come. He stayed two days longer in the place where he was. (Verse 6) 

The wait for the sisters must have been difficult and grueling. The silence, deafening. Their thoughts must have been reeling! They most assuredly witnessed His miracle working power. They probably said, Why wont He send word to us? Where is He? Time is running out!

Have we ever said the following on our journey to Motherhood?

God, my time is running out! Hello? God! Cant you hear my biological clock ticking? Can YOU even hear me? Why the wait? You know God I am not getting any younger! Why are you so silent, why do my prayers seem to go unanswered? 

Scripture tells us that Lazarus died, but the most important fact to note here is Jesus did come to the sisters, He came at the right time and was not silent! He SHOUTED, Lazarus come forth! The might of heaven spoke and life came!

As I look at the black and white picture I notice the absence of hands on the clocks worn faces, for me, a symbolism of the silence. The human hand reaching up, possibly in desperation, like our hands reaching up to our merciful God as we wait.

Oswald Chambers brings about a good point, Think again about their situation, along with this question. Which would be the greater miracle? To heal one who is sick or to raise one from the dead? True, each is a miracle in its own right. Chambers goes on to write, The manifestation will come in a way beyond our comprehension. His silence is big with terrific meaning that you cannot understand it yet, but presently you will. Time is nothing to God. The manifestation of the answer in place and time is a mere matter of Gods Sovereignty.

How many minutes, hours and days has it been for you? How long have you waited for the desire of your heart, your prayer to be answered or to hold that bundle of joy? Lets try not to let the external details of time get us discouraged from praying. Lets not allow the silence to waste us away and wrap us in grave cloths! It was obvious Jesus came at the right time in Lazarus situation and He blew the minds of those witnessing Him coming back to life!

Friend, I believe He will manifest the desires of our hearts in a way beyond our comprehension! Will you believe with me today?

Faith is the Substance of Things Hoped for  FSH a scripture for meditation or memory

Now to Him Who, by (in consequence of) the [action of His] power that is at work within us, is able to [carry out His purpose and] do superabundantly, far over and above all that we [dare] ask or think [infinitely beyond our highest prayers, desires, thoughts, hopes or dreams] Ephesians 3:20 Amplified
His Continued Grace  HCG A prayer for you!
CONCEPTION

Heavenly Father, thank You that I am fearfully and wonderfully made by You! I desire faith like Abraham, believing that You exist and that You are a rewarder of those who diligently seek You. You said, I would find You, God, when I seek You with all of my heart. Father, I choose to seek You first, along this fertility journey. I praise You as You said in the Bible, that You would bless the fruit of my womb, the number of my days you would fulfill and that none shall be barren among your people. I thank You that infertility and sterility have been nailed to the Cross of Calvary through the sacrifice of Your dear Son, Jesus Christ! I thank you now, for giving me faith and hope to believe for a miracle! In Jesus name, Amen!

Deuteronomy 7:12-13, Psalm 113:9, 139:14, Matthew 6:33, Luke 1:36-37, Hebrews 11:1, 6 & 11

Praise God!  PG Take time to praise and thank Him for what He has done and will do for you.


----------



## prayingfor1

Hi ladies! I just heard a rumor that Snooki from "Jersey Shore" is pregnant. REALLY?! :saywhat: Ugh! It's times like this when I just want to ](*,) lol!


----------



## Godsjewel

prayingfor1 said:


> Hi ladies! I just heard a rumor that Snooki from "Jersey Shore" is pregnant. REALLY?! :saywhat: Ugh! It's times like this when I just want to ](*,) lol!

Yup, it's hard when people that live an ungodly life get what we so desperately want.

We just need to pray for them, that they will come to know the Lord and raise that child in the ways of the Lord.


----------



## Godsjewel

Do you not know? Have you not heard? The Lord is the everlasting God, the Creator of the ends of the earth. He will not grow tired or weary, and his understanding no one can fathom. He gives strength to the weary and increases the power of the weak. Even youths grow tired and weary, and young men stumble and fall; but those who hope in the Lord will renew their strength. They will soar on wings like eagles; they will run and not grow weary, they will walk and not be faint. 
(Isaiah 40:28-31)


----------



## prayingfor1

Godsjewel said:


> prayingfor1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I just heard a rumor that Snooki from "Jersey Shore" is pregnant. REALLY?! :saywhat: Ugh! It's times like this when I just want to ](*,) lol!
> 
> Yup, it's hard when people that live an ungodly life get what we so desperately want.
> 
> We just need to pray for them, that they will come to know the Lord and raise that child in the ways of the Lord.Click to expand...

So true, Sarah! Right when I'm done banging my head against a wall...lol!


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> Do you not know? Have you not heard? The Lord is the everlasting God, the Creator of the ends of the earth. He will not grow tired or weary, and his understanding no one can fathom. He gives strength to the weary and increases the power of the weak. Even youths grow tired and weary, and young men stumble and fall; but those who hope in the Lord will renew their strength. They will soar on wings like eagles; they will run and not grow weary, they will walk and not be faint.
> (Isaiah 40:28-31)

This scripture has been following me since Sunday lol Ok God I hear you  

Im really excited to hear some testimonies of BFP from all those who were testing today xx


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Praise God! I just got my blood test results back and I am pregnant! WOW! I can't stop crying and thanking God. No one in my family has had a baby over the age of 26 despite many expensive attempts. I did not get married until 29 and just turned 30 so my chances weren't looking too good based on family history. Thank God our history does not define our future! :happydance:

I had to tell my boss that I was pregnant because some of the patients I had been working with are considered hazardous to pregnant women. When I told her she fell on her knees, lifted her hands in worship, and started shouting "thank you Jesus!!!" Security came to see what was going on :haha:. I am so grateful to be working with Christians! 


I am praying for all of you and I ask that you pray for what is going on inside of me!


----------



## ItthyBThpider

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Praise God! I just got my blood test results back and I am pregnant! WOW! I can't stop crying and thanking God. No one in my family has had a baby over the age of 26 despite many expensive attempts. I did not get married until 29 and just turned 30 so my chances weren't looking too good based on family history. Thank God our history does not define our future! :happydance:
> 
> I had to tell my boss that I was pregnant because some of the patients I had been working with are considered hazardous to pregnant women. When I told her she fell on her knees, lifted her hands in worship, and started shouting "thank you Jesus!!!" Security came to see what was going on :haha:. I am so grateful to be working with Christians!
> 
> 
> I am praying for all of you and I ask that you pray for what is going on inside of me!

That's so exciting! Congrats!!


----------



## BRK06

:happydance: Praise God!!!! :happydance:

Congrats Rozaria!!!! I'm so excited for you!! A very blessed, happy and healthy 9 months to you, Sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Praise God! I just got my blood test results back and I am pregnant! WOW! I can't stop crying and thanking God. No one in my family has had a baby over the age of 26 despite many expensive attempts. I did not get married until 29 and just turned 30 so my chances weren't looking too good based on family history. Thank God our history does not define our future! :happydance:
> 
> I had to tell my boss that I was pregnant because some of the patients I had been working with are considered hazardous to pregnant women. When I told her she fell on her knees, lifted her hands in worship, and started shouting "thank you Jesus!!!" Security came to see what was going on :haha:. I am so grateful to be working with Christians!
> 
> 
> I am praying for all of you and I ask that you pray for what is going on inside of me!


WOOP WOOP!!!!Thank YOU JESUS!!!!!Praise God!!!

I was saying to God today-there is so much faith on this thread that there HAS to be a BFP because we are coming not believing in positive thinking or ttc but we come in the name of Jesus that is above every other name!!!And God has come through!!Praise God I am delighted for you sister!!!:flower::happydance:


God is SO GOOD :hugs:


----------



## Jumik

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Praise God! I just got my blood test results back and I am pregnant! WOW! I can't stop crying and thanking God. No one in my family has had a baby over the age of 26 despite many expensive attempts. I did not get married until 29 and just turned 30 so my chances weren't looking too good based on family history. Thank God our history does not define our future! :happydance:
> 
> I had to tell my boss that I was pregnant because some of the patients I had been working with are considered hazardous to pregnant women. When I told her she fell on her knees, lifted her hands in worship, and started shouting "thank you Jesus!!!" Security came to see what was going on :haha:. I am so grateful to be working with Christians!
> 
> 
> I am praying for all of you and I ask that you pray for what is going on inside of me!




:yipee::wohoo:\\:D/


----------



## beckysprayer

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Praise God! I just got my blood test results back and I am pregnant! WOW! I can't stop crying and thanking God. No one in my family has had a baby over the age of 26 despite many expensive attempts. I did not get married until 29 and just turned 30 so my chances weren't looking too good based on family history. Thank God our history does not define our future! :happydance:
> 
> I had to tell my boss that I was pregnant because some of the patients I had been working with are considered hazardous to pregnant women. When I told her she fell on her knees, lifted her hands in worship, and started shouting "thank you Jesus!!!" Security came to see what was going on :haha:. I am so grateful to be working with Christians!
> 
> 
> I am praying for all of you and I ask that you pray for what is going on inside of me!

:happydance:
Ahhh!!! So excited for you!!! Praise the Lord from whom all blessings flow!! :happydance::happydance::baby::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AMP1117

Godsjewel said:


> Whether you are waiting to be expecting or just waiting on God to answer a long-standing prayer, Im believing His Word will encourage you today. Now dont let these acronyms scare you! The format is taking infertility medical terms and transposing them into a spiritual acronym. So for some of us, this is very familiar lingo.
> 
> Hours of Silence​
> Present Mental State - PMS  Journal your present thoughts.
> 
> Take it to the Cross  TTC  Use the journal entry of your thoughts and prayer it as a prayer unto God.
> 
> Living Hope  LH
> 
> Now Jesus LOVED Martha and her sister Mary and Lazarus. So, when He had heard therefore that he was sick. He stayed two more days in the same place where He was. John 11:5-6
> 
> One morning, very early I awakened, just struggling. Struggling that my prayers havent been answered for a sick family member, struggling because the desire of my heart for children has yet to be fulfilled. I retrieved my journal and wrote,
> 
> Seemingly God seems so silent, and/or that He has a deaf ear to my prayers.
> 
> After scribbling down my rational and irrational thoughts, I closed the journal and picked up a book on my desk. A recent purchase from my weekly grocery shopping, If You will Ask, by Oswald Chambers, a classic Christian author. Flipping through the book, a chapter title caught my eye, After Gods Silence  What? I began to read the chapter. The tears began to flow, realizing God heard my prayer after all and He just read my recent journal entry too How dare Him!
> 
> Id like to recollect some of Chambers thoughts here. Most of us are probably familiar with this story found in John 11:1-44. Lazarus was deathly sick, his sisters called for Jesus the Healer to come, but He did not come. He didnt even send word back to them. Minutes, hours, days. Two thousand eight hundred and eighty minutes, forty eight hours, a total of two days as a matter of fact! Two days since Jesus knew of Lazarus illness, yet
> He was silent. He did not come. He stayed two days longer in the place where he was. (Verse 6)
> 
> The wait for the sisters must have been difficult and grueling. The silence, deafening. Their thoughts must have been reeling! They most assuredly witnessed His miracle working power. They probably said, Why wont He send word to us? Where is He? Time is running out!
> 
> Have we ever said the following on our journey to Motherhood?
> 
> God, my time is running out! Hello? God! Cant you hear my biological clock ticking? Can YOU even hear me? Why the wait? You know God I am not getting any younger! Why are you so silent, why do my prayers seem to go unanswered?
> 
> Scripture tells us that Lazarus died, but the most important fact to note here is Jesus did come to the sisters, He came at the right time and was not silent! He SHOUTED, Lazarus come forth! The might of heaven spoke and life came!
> 
> As I look at the black and white picture I notice the absence of hands on the clocks worn faces, for me, a symbolism of the silence. The human hand reaching up, possibly in desperation, like our hands reaching up to our merciful God as we wait.
> 
> Oswald Chambers brings about a good point, Think again about their situation, along with this question. Which would be the greater miracle? To heal one who is sick or to raise one from the dead? True, each is a miracle in its own right. Chambers goes on to write, The manifestation will come in a way beyond our comprehension. His silence is big with terrific meaning that you cannot understand it yet, but presently you will. Time is nothing to God. The manifestation of the answer in place and time is a mere matter of Gods Sovereignty.
> 
> How many minutes, hours and days has it been for you? How long have you waited for the desire of your heart, your prayer to be answered or to hold that bundle of joy? Lets try not to let the external details of time get us discouraged from praying. Lets not allow the silence to waste us away and wrap us in grave cloths! It was obvious Jesus came at the right time in Lazarus situation and He blew the minds of those witnessing Him coming back to life!
> 
> Friend, I believe He will manifest the desires of our hearts in a way beyond our comprehension! Will you believe with me today?
> 
> Faith is the Substance of Things Hoped for  FSH a scripture for meditation or memory
> 
> Now to Him Who, by (in consequence of) the [action of His] power that is at work within us, is able to [carry out His purpose and] do superabundantly, far over and above all that we [dare] ask or think [infinitely beyond our highest prayers, desires, thoughts, hopes or dreams] Ephesians 3:20 Amplified
> His Continued Grace  HCG A prayer for you!
> CONCEPTION
> 
> Heavenly Father, thank You that I am fearfully and wonderfully made by You! I desire faith like Abraham, believing that You exist and that You are a rewarder of those who diligently seek You. You said, I would find You, God, when I seek You with all of my heart. Father, I choose to seek You first, along this fertility journey. I praise You as You said in the Bible, that You would bless the fruit of my womb, the number of my days you would fulfill and that none shall be barren among your people. I thank You that infertility and sterility have been nailed to the Cross of Calvary through the sacrifice of Your dear Son, Jesus Christ! I thank you now, for giving me faith and hope to believe for a miracle! In Jesus name, Amen!
> 
> Deuteronomy 7:12-13, Psalm 113:9, 139:14, Matthew 6:33, Luke 1:36-37, Hebrews 11:1, 6 & 11
> 
> Praise God!  PG Take time to praise and thank Him for what He has done and will do for you.


I just have to shout AMEN! Thank you for that prayer...Im not gonna lie, I cried reading it


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Praise God! I just got my blood test results back and I am pregnant! WOW! I can't stop crying and thanking God. No one in my family has had a baby over the age of 26 despite many expensive attempts. I did not get married until 29 and just turned 30 so my chances weren't looking too good based on family history. Thank God our history does not define our future! :happydance:
> 
> I had to tell my boss that I was pregnant because some of the patients I had been working with are considered hazardous to pregnant women. When I told her she fell on her knees, lifted her hands in worship, and started shouting "thank you Jesus!!!" Security came to see what was going on :haha:. I am so grateful to be working with Christians!
> 
> 
> I am praying for all of you and I ask that you pray for what is going on inside of me!


Auntie Sarah is praying for the little bean :happydance:

Thank you Lord for blessing my sis with her hearts desire, I come to you in Jesus' name and through the blood of Jesus Christ to ask you to protect and bless Rozaria and the baby in her womb.

Thank you Father, that every good and perfect gift comes from you. Lord you said all that you create or created is good (Genesis 1: 25).

I thank you, Father, that the baby forming in her womb is your workmanship created in true perfection according to your power.

Father, all your works are beautiful and magnificent to behold. They are wonderfully finished. All your works are perfect, for every good and perfect gift comes from you (James 1:17). 

We cant thank you enough for what you are about to do in her life.

In your precious name I pray, AMEN!


----------



## Jumik

Hey ladies, just dropping a line.

You are all designer's originals with universal uniqueness :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Praise God! I just got my blood test results back and I am pregnant! WOW! I can't stop crying and thanking God. No one in my family has had a baby over the age of 26 despite many expensive attempts. I did not get married until 29 and just turned 30 so my chances weren't looking too good based on family history. Thank God our history does not define our future! :happydance:
> 
> I had to tell my boss that I was pregnant because some of the patients I had been working with are considered hazardous to pregnant women. When I told her she fell on her knees, lifted her hands in worship, and started shouting "thank you Jesus!!!" Security came to see what was going on :haha:. I am so grateful to be working with Christians!
> 
> 
> I am praying for all of you and I ask that you pray for what is going on inside of me!

WOOOHOOO that is so exciting!!!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Jumik said:


> Hey ladies, just dropping a line.
> 
> You are all designer's originals with universal uniqueness :hugs:

LOVE this!!!


----------



## me222

Superwoman...now you can change your username- the TTC bit!!!:) CONGRATS!!! Praying you have a healthy pregnancy and great birth and grow closer to Jesus through it. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Lucy529

Superwoman so happy for you may God bless you with a healthy and happy nine months congrats :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

Just got my lab results and it's a negative. 

Thank you Lord for continuing to have my life in your hands and thank you for the peace that floods my body.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> Just got my lab results and it's a negative.
> 
> Thank you Lord for continuing to have my life in your hands and thank you for the peace that floods my body.

:hugs: I'm sorry Sarah. My prayer for you is Philippians 4:7-9. This is from The Message translation.

Before you know it, a sense of God's wholeness, everything coming together for good, will come and settle you down. It's wonderful what happens when Christ displaces worry at the center of your life. Summing it all up, friends, I'd say you'll do best by filling your minds and meditating on things true, noble, reputable, authentic, compelling, graciousthe best, not the worst; the beautiful, not the ugly; things to praise, not things to curse. Put into practice what you learned from Me, what you heard and saw and realized. Do that, and God, who makes everything work together, will work you into his most excellent harmonies.


----------



## Lucy529

Godsjewel said:


> Just got my lab results and it's a negative.
> 
> Thank you Lord for continuing to have my life in your hands and thank you for the peace that floods my body.

:hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs: is all i can manage at the moment


----------



## Godsjewel

Lucy529 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Just got my lab results and it's a negative.
> 
> Thank you Lord for continuing to have my life in your hands and thank you for the peace that floods my body.
> 
> :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs: is all i can manage at the momentClick to expand...

Thank you for all the :hugs:

I just felt bad for hubby, on the way to the lab he said he really felt like this was it. I just told him the results and he said, "do you need a hug?", I said, "no, I'm ok" he said, "well get up because I do" my poor hubby. The other day he was holding my 2 week old nephew and it filled my heart with joy seeing him hold and and talk to the baby. 

God did answer my prayer, He definitely prepared my heart for the outcome. So that was the last time we were going to the fertility specialist for help, it is starting to get pricey. The good thing is, that when it does happen, it will be all natural, no drugs or extra help.


----------



## Mumma09

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Praise God! I just got my blood test results back and I am pregnant! WOW! I can't stop crying and thanking God. No one in my family has had a baby over the age of 26 despite many expensive attempts. I did not get married until 29 and just turned 30 so my chances weren't looking too good based on family history. Thank God our history does not define our future! :happydance:
> 
> I had to tell my boss that I was pregnant because some of the patients I had been working with are considered hazardous to pregnant women. When I told her she fell on her knees, lifted her hands in worship, and started shouting "thank you Jesus!!!" Security came to see what was going on :haha:. I am so grateful to be working with Christians!
> 
> 
> I am praying for all of you and I ask that you pray for what is going on inside of me!

WOOOHOOO Congratulations so happy for you praying its all smooth sailing for the next 9 months :happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## ItthyBThpider

Godsjewel said:


> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Just got my lab results and it's a negative.
> 
> Thank you Lord for continuing to have my life in your hands and thank you for the peace that floods my body.
> 
> :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs: is all i can manage at the momentClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for all the :hugs:
> 
> I just felt bad for hubby, on the way to the lab he said he really felt like this was it. I just told him the results and he said, "do you need a hug?", I said, "no, I'm ok" he said, "well get up because I do" my poor hubby. The other day he was holding my 2 week old nephew and it filled my heart with joy seeing him hold and and talk to the baby.
> 
> God did answer my prayer, He definitely prepared my heart for the outcome. So that was the last time we were going to the fertility specialist for help, it is starting to get pricey. The good thing is, that when it does happen, it will be all natural, no drugs or extra help.Click to expand...

:hugs: I'm so sorry


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Just got my lab results and it's a negative.
> 
> Thank you Lord for continuing to have my life in your hands and thank you for the peace that floods my body.

I'm sorry Sis :(

:hugs:


----------



## Lucy529

Godsjewel said:


> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Just got my lab results and it's a negative.
> 
> Thank you Lord for continuing to have my life in your hands and thank you for the peace that floods my body.
> 
> :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs: is all i can manage at the momentClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for all the :hugs:
> 
> I just felt bad for hubby, on the way to the lab he said he really felt like this was it. I just told him the results and he said, "do you need a hug?", I said, "no, I'm ok" he said, "well get up because I do" my poor hubby. The other day he was holding my 2 week old nephew and it filled my heart with joy seeing him hold and and talk to the baby.
> 
> God did answer my prayer, He definitely prepared my heart for the outcome. So that was the last time we were going to the fertility specialist for help, it is starting to get pricey. The good thing is, that when it does happen, it will be all natural, no drugs or extra help.Click to expand...

Sarah, i think that it is going to happen for you naturally your faith in God is so strong that he is going to use you to say that it was possible with faith in him and not specialists. 

:hugs: to your hubby as well it will happen :hugs:


----------



## Mumma09

Godsjewel said:


> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Just got my lab results and it's a negative.
> 
> Thank you Lord for continuing to have my life in your hands and thank you for the peace that floods my body.
> 
> :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs: is all i can manage at the momentClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for all the :hugs:
> 
> I just felt bad for hubby, on the way to the lab he said he really felt like this was it. I just told him the results and he said, "do you need a hug?", I said, "no, I'm ok" he said, "well get up because I do" my poor hubby. The other day he was holding my 2 week old nephew and it filled my heart with joy seeing him hold and and talk to the baby.
> 
> God did answer my prayer, He definitely prepared my heart for the outcome. So that was the last time we were going to the fertility specialist for help, it is starting to get pricey. The good thing is, that when it does happen, it will be all natural, no drugs or extra help.Click to expand...

So glad your heart is filled with peace what an incredibly strong woman you are!! He knows the desire of your heart and he will always come through just keep leaning on Him!! 

I am sad for your hubby sometimes we get so caught up in what the women are going through we forget that men also have this desire for a little blessing to, my poor hubby gets pretty upset to! 

Looking forward to hearing when you are blessed with a little jelly bean very soon xox :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

A huge thank you from the bottom of my heart for keeping me in your prayers. I am doing surprisingly well and I know it's because of God's goodness and faithfulness along with your prayers. You are all amazing women of God and I'm blessed beyond measure to be able to know you:hugs:


----------



## Scottky

Sarah- I'm so sorry to hear that your results were negative this month. My prayer is that God will allow you to conceive naturally, and it will be a great testament to His power to work miracles that the doctors cannot perform.


----------



## Scottky

Need some advice/input. I am currently on cd47, was thought to be 12 dpo, and have had all neg hpt thus far. Here's where the dilemma comes in... I have been having strange feelings in my abdomen, my cervix is now ultra high, soft and back to open. When I checked it earlier, I had ewcm that was extremely stretchy and clear, not at all cloudy like my cm should be heading to af. 

Do you all think maybe I didn't o, and am getting ready to??


----------



## Godsjewel

Scottky said:


> Need some advice/input. I am currently on cd47, was thought to be 12 dpo, and have had all neg hpt thus far. Here's where the dilemma comes in... I have been having strange feelings in my abdomen, my cervix is now ultra high, soft and back to open. When I checked it earlier, I had ewcm that was extremely stretchy and clear, not at all cloudy like my cm should be heading to af.
> 
> Do you all think maybe I didn't o, and am getting ready to??

Hmmm, it kinda sounds like ovulation time. Do you have an ovulation monitor or sticks to help tell when you ovulate? Dealing with the body and signs aren't my strong point :haha:

Hope other ladies that have similar stories can help you out :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> Just got my lab results and it's a negative.
> 
> Thank you Lord for continuing to have my life in your hands and thank you for the peace that floods my body.




Godsjewel said:


> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Just got my lab results and it's a negative.
> 
> Thank you Lord for continuing to have my life in your hands and thank you for the peace that floods my body.
> 
> :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs: is all i can manage at the momentClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for all the :hugs:
> 
> I just felt bad for hubby, on the way to the lab he said he really felt like this was it. I just told him the results and he said, "do you need a hug?", I said, "no, I'm ok" he said, "well get up because I do" my poor hubby. The other day he was holding my 2 week old nephew and it filled my heart with joy seeing him hold and and talk to the baby.
> 
> God did answer my prayer, He definitely prepared my heart for the outcome. So that was the last time we were going to the fertility specialist for help, it is starting to get pricey. The good thing is, that when it does happen, it will be all natural, no drugs or extra help.Click to expand...


Oh Sarah I'm so sorry to hear that! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

You are an amazing sister in Christ and such a godly role model on how to live for Him. I really feel so blessed to be able to "know" you. I know God has amazing things planned for you, just know it, because your godly spirit is something special. I know I've mentioned it before, but an old pastor I know tried for 7 years with his wife to have a child with no luck and then out of the blue they had seven children back to back. Their testimony has been a major blessing and source of encouragement to many people. I think God has something similar planned for your life because of your special heart. :hugs:

I'm praying for you and your husband regularly!


----------



## LillySapphire

Sarah -
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I stand in agreement with you, Lucy, Mumma & Skottky that you are going to conceive naturally and be a strong testimony of God's goodness and of unwavering faith! I admit that I am sad that today's news wasn't what we wanted to hear but grateful for the peace that is in your heart for His strength is made perfect in our weakness. You are our prayer warrior mama and we're all praying for you!! 

Superwoman - 
:happydance:
How exciting!! Huge congrats to you. Praying for a happy, healthy, worry-free 9 months for you! Now may we all follow your lead :winkwink:


----------



## LillySapphire

Scottky - 

From what I've read on these boards it sounds like your body gearing up for O but being that I've had only one natural AF in the past 2 years I'm no expert in cycle interpretation :haha:


----------



## Scottky

Thanks Sarah and lillysapphire, since coming off birth control, my body has been so out of whack. My first cycle off the pill was around 147 days, and only ended when I was placed on provera. This is my second cycle, and ff said I o'd two weeks ago Wednesday, but I never got good ewcm, only wet cm. I assumed that I had ovulated, so I quit charting my temps, silly me!!! I reckon I will see what my temp says starting again tomorrow :/

If anyone else has any ideas about this, any opinions would be appreciated :)


----------



## steelergirl55

Sarah, your faith and your strength because of it are truly inspirational. I am sorry about your results this month. You are in my prayers.


----------



## blueeyedauby

CONGRATS!!!! Such an answered prayer!!! What a blessing to work with wonderful Christians!!!


SuperwomanTTC said:


> Praise God! I just got my blood test results back and I am pregnant! WOW! I can't stop crying and thanking God. No one in my family has had a baby over the age of 26 despite many expensive attempts. I did not get married until 29 and just turned 30 so my chances weren't looking too good based on family history. Thank God our history does not define our future! :happydance:
> 
> I had to tell my boss that I was pregnant because some of the patients I had been working with are considered hazardous to pregnant women. When I told her she fell on her knees, lifted her hands in worship, and started shouting "thank you Jesus!!!" Security came to see what was going on :haha:. I am so grateful to be working with Christians!
> 
> 
> I am praying for all of you and I ask that you pray for what is going on inside of me!


----------



## blueeyedauby

Ladies, I just want to say thank you for this thread and this group of awesome women! Your faith is awesome! And gives me a boost that there are others out there in the same boat as we are. I look forward to getting to know you all and praying with ya'll!


----------



## Scottky

I have been doing a personal Bible study on worrying, and thought I would share these few verses that I have found to be comforting/ useful tidbits from God's word

Psalm 62:7-8
In God is my salvation and my glory: the rock of my strength, and my refuge, is in God. Trust in him at all times; he people, pour out your heart before him; God is a refuge for us.

Matthew 11:28
Come unto me, all ye that labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest.

Philippians 4:6-7
Be careful (anxious) for nothing: but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your request be made known unto God. And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.


----------



## PrincessBree

Dear Father God,

ThankYou for each lady in this room.They are all special in Your sight and You love each of them with an everlasting love,that reachest to the highest mountain and the lowest valley.

Lord as we are all at different places in our ttc journey,we just want to stop and say thankYou for all You are doing and all that You are going to do.

ThankYou for every BFP and even for the BFN's knowing that Your timing and will for our lives is perfect.

Lord You know the pain and disappoint we feel when we don't fall pregnant but we KNOW that You are with us at those times and You are comforting us and doing a greater work in us than we could ever know.

And we believe Father that the day will come when we will look into the eyes of our beautiful baby miracle and we will see You looking right back at us.Our children to come are created in Your image for great purpose and destiny and the only thing standing between us our a babies is time.And we believe that at the right TIME,You will visit us and make us to conceive :cloud9: just like You did for Sarah and Abraham.

ThankYou for the gift of life in the womb of the dear ladies who have received a BFP in this month.And pray we that You will bless their pregnancies with an abundance of joy,peace and love.Cover them in Your blood Jesus and their little beans in the womb too.And cause their testimonies to uplift somebody else.

Father we give You thanks because You are the creator of the heavens and of the earth.Is anything too hard for You?

In Jesus name Amen :hugs:


----------



## Yukki2011

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Praise God! I just got my blood test results back and I am pregnant! WOW! I can't stop crying and thanking God. No one in my family has had a baby over the age of 26 despite many expensive attempts. I did not get married until 29 and just turned 30 so my chances weren't looking too good based on family history. Thank God our history does not define our future! :happydance:
> 
> I had to tell my boss that I was pregnant because some of the patients I had been working with are considered hazardous to pregnant women. When I told her she fell on her knees, lifted her hands in worship, and started shouting "thank you Jesus!!!" Security came to see what was going on :haha:. I am so grateful to be working with Christians!
> 
> 
> I am praying for all of you and I ask that you pray for what is going on inside of me!

Oh my goodness I am so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## Yukki2011

Godsjewel said:


> Just got my lab results and it's a negative.
> 
> Thank you Lord for continuing to have my life in your hands and thank you for the peace that floods my body.

I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

PrincessBree said:


> Dear Father God,
> 
> ThankYou for each lady in this room.They are all special in Your sight and You love each of them with an everlasting love,that reachest to the highest mountain and the lowest valley.
> 
> Lord as we are all at different places in our ttc journey,we just want to stop and say thankYou for all You are doing and all that You are going to do.
> 
> ThankYou for every BFP and even for the BFN's knowing that Your timing and will for our lives is perfect.
> 
> Lord You know the pain and disappoint we feel when we don't fall pregnant but we KNOW that You are with us at those times and You are comforting us and doing a greater work in us than we could ever know.
> 
> And we believe Father that the day will come when we will look into the eyes of our beautiful baby miracle and we will see You looking right back at us.Our children to come are created in Your image for great purpose and destiny and the only thing standing between us our a babies is time.And we believe that at the right TIME,You will visit us and make us to conceive :cloud9: just like You did for Sarah and Abraham.
> 
> ThankYou for the gift of life in the womb of the dear ladies who have received a BFP in this month.And pray we that You will bless their pregnancies with an abundance of joy,peace and love.Cover them in Your blood Jesus and their little beans in the womb too.And cause their testimonies to uplift somebody else.
> 
> Father we give You thanks because You are the creator of the heavens and of the earth.Is anything too hard for You?
> 
> In Jesus name Amen :hugs:


Beautiful sis! thank you :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

This is definitely something I needed to hear :thumbup: 
Enjoy :hugs:

Then the LORD said to Moses, "Behold, I will rain bread from heaven for you; and the people shall go out and gather a day's portion every day, that I may test them, whether or not they will walk in My instruction.
On the sixth day, when they prepare what they bring in, it will be twice as much as they gather daily."
Exodus 16:4-5

He humbled you and let you be hungry, and fed you with manna which you did not know, nor did your father know, that he might make you understand that man does not live by bread alone, but man lives by everything that proceeds out of the mouth of the LORD.
Deuteronomy 8:3

Can you imagine hundreds of thousands of people all griping at the same time about being hungry, and looking to you to do something about it? This was the dilemma Moses faced as he led the children of Israel out of bondage in Egypt. God had provided them a deliverer, yet they somehow assumed Hed let them starve in the desert. Moses told them that once again, God would provide. 

Every day, God sent enough manna for every person. He instructed them to gather just enough to meet the needs for the people in their tent. If they gathered too much, mysteriously there was nothing left over. Likewise, if they did not get a sufficient amount for all, somehow God made sure each person was fed and full. They were instructed to leave nothing until morning, as God would provide again the next day. Would they trust Him to do what He said He would do? On the sixth day, God instructed His people to gather enough for two days--remember that the Sabbath was to be kept holy and no work was to be done on this day. This went on week after week, six days a week. If Gods instructions were not followed, and the people left the manna on the ground until morning, it would rot and would become worm-infested. God meant what He said! 

God knew that His people had to learn to be dependent on Him and Him alone. Remember, there were no Wal-Marts in the middle of the desert! They had to depend on Him for their food everyday. There was simply no way they could depend on their own means to provide for their needs. They didnt stay in one place long enough to raise livestock or a garden, and even if they would have laid down roots for a while, they were in the desert! They had to do things Gods way. If they strayed from His instruction, they met the consequences--worm loaf! God humbled them and kept them dependent on Him.

Have you ever compared your journey through infertility to the Israelites journey through the desert? You feel like youre wandering around and around in circles, and it seems like its been at least 40 years! You simply cannot figure out what is going on, where youre going, and how youre going to get there. Sometimes friends dont understand your struggle. Your spouse even does or says something wrong. The doctors fail to find an accurate diagnosis for your infertility. Eventually, youll realize you simply must depend on God.

God provided the Israelites with just what they needed just when they needed it. He didnt give them a months supply of manna at a time. No. He gave them just what they needed for the day and just for the people in their tent. When someone gathered too little, He took up the slack. Too much? There were still no leftovers. God humbled them by showing them they couldnt do for themselves, and blessed them with His provision.

God will do the same for you. He will provide just what you need just when you need it. Never too much. Never too little. You must stay dependent on Him. As brilliant as doctors are and as amazing as medicine is, you cannot become dependent on science. Believe it or not, science does not explain everything! They cant know everything. Doctors can join egg and sperm, but they cannot give life. Only God is the Giver of Life. You must depend on the Great Physician to bring life to your womb. 

But do you realize what a great place you are in when you are totally dependent on God and His plan for your life? The reason? He is 100% dependable! He will never leave you. He will never forsake you. He will never fail you. Hell always provide just what you need, just when you need it. Not too little. Not too much. Hell help you make the right decisions at the right time. Hell touch your body and your mind when you need that touch. 

You must keep your end of the bargain. You must stay dependent on Him, and follow His instruction. Hell always do His part! 

You can depend on God even in the desert of infertility.


----------



## blueeyedauby

Ladies,
When you have a chance today while you are in prayer please add me to your list. Having a really rough morning here. 
Thanks
Brooke


----------



## beckysprayer

Scottky said:


> I have been doing a personal Bible study on worrying, and thought I would share these few verses that I have found to be comforting/ useful tidbits from God's word
> 
> Psalm 62:7-8
> In God is my salvation and my glory: the rock of my strength, and my refuge, is in God. Trust in him at all times; he people, pour out your heart before him; God is a refuge for us.
> 
> Matthew 11:28
> Come unto me, all ye that labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest.
> 
> Philippians 4:6-7
> Be careful (anxious) for nothing: but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your request be made known unto God. And the peace of God, which passeth all understanding, shall keep your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.

GREAT verses! Thanks for sharing. :hugs:



blueeyedauby said:


> Ladies,
> When you have a chance today while you are in prayer please add me to your list. Having a really rough morning here.
> Thanks
> Brooke

I said a prayer for you and will say a few more throughout the morning. I'm sorry you are having a rough morning :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

blueeyedauby said:


> Ladies,
> When you have a chance today while you are in prayer please add me to your list. Having a really rough morning here.
> Thanks
> Brooke

I'm sorry your morning isn't going well :hugs:

Father, I come before you and ask that you touch Brooke wherever she is at and help her to know that you understand everything she is going through and will never leave or forsake her. Give her that peace that only you can give. I thank you and praise you for what you are going to do in her life.

In your precious name I pray, AMEN!


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> This is definitely something I needed to hear :thumbup:
> Enjoy :hugs:
> 
> Then the LORD said to Moses, "Behold, I will rain bread from heaven for you; and the people shall go out and gather a day's portion every day, that I may test them, whether or not they will walk in My instruction.
> On the sixth day, when they prepare what they bring in, it will be twice as much as they gather daily."
> Exodus 16:4-5
> 
> He humbled you and let you be hungry, and fed you with manna which you did not know, nor did your father know, that he might make you understand that man does not live by bread alone, but man lives by everything that proceeds out of the mouth of the LORD.
> Deuteronomy 8:3
> 
> Can you imagine hundreds of thousands of people all griping at the same time about being hungry, and looking to you to do something about it? This was the dilemma Moses faced as he led the children of Israel out of bondage in Egypt. God had provided them a deliverer, yet they somehow assumed Hed let them starve in the desert. Moses told them that once again, God would provide.
> 
> Every day, God sent enough manna for every person. He instructed them to gather just enough to meet the needs for the people in their tent. If they gathered too much, mysteriously there was nothing left over. Likewise, if they did not get a sufficient amount for all, somehow God made sure each person was fed and full. They were instructed to leave nothing until morning, as God would provide again the next day. Would they trust Him to do what He said He would do? On the sixth day, God instructed His people to gather enough for two days--remember that the Sabbath was to be kept holy and no work was to be done on this day. This went on week after week, six days a week. If Gods instructions were not followed, and the people left the manna on the ground until morning, it would rot and would become worm-infested. God meant what He said!
> 
> God knew that His people had to learn to be dependent on Him and Him alone. Remember, there were no Wal-Marts in the middle of the desert! They had to depend on Him for their food everyday. There was simply no way they could depend on their own means to provide for their needs. They didnt stay in one place long enough to raise livestock or a garden, and even if they would have laid down roots for a while, they were in the desert! They had to do things Gods way. If they strayed from His instruction, they met the consequences--worm loaf! God humbled them and kept them dependent on Him.
> 
> Have you ever compared your journey through infertility to the Israelites journey through the desert? You feel like youre wandering around and around in circles, and it seems like its been at least 40 years! You simply cannot figure out what is going on, where youre going, and how youre going to get there. Sometimes friends dont understand your struggle. Your spouse even does or says something wrong. The doctors fail to find an accurate diagnosis for your infertility. Eventually, youll realize you simply must depend on God.
> 
> God provided the Israelites with just what they needed just when they needed it. He didnt give them a months supply of manna at a time. No. He gave them just what they needed for the day and just for the people in their tent. When someone gathered too little, He took up the slack. Too much? There were still no leftovers. God humbled them by showing them they couldnt do for themselves, and blessed them with His provision.
> 
> God will do the same for you. He will provide just what you need just when you need it. Never too much. Never too little. You must stay dependent on Him. As brilliant as doctors are and as amazing as medicine is, you cannot become dependent on science. Believe it or not, science does not explain everything! They cant know everything. Doctors can join egg and sperm, but they cannot give life. Only God is the Giver of Life. You must depend on the Great Physician to bring life to your womb.
> 
> But do you realize what a great place you are in when you are totally dependent on God and His plan for your life? The reason? He is 100% dependable! He will never leave you. He will never forsake you. He will never fail you. Hell always provide just what you need, just when you need it. Not too little. Not too much. Hell help you make the right decisions at the right time. Hell touch your body and your mind when you need that touch.
> 
> You must keep your end of the bargain. You must stay dependent on Him, and follow His instruction. Hell always do His part!
> 
> You can depend on God even in the desert of infertility.

Sad to hear about your results Sarah and yet happy that you found this to encourage us all again as we enter into another cycle!God is good and faithful and I definately long to stay dependant in ALL areas of my life!


----------



## PrincessBree

blueeyedauby said:


> Ladies,
> When you have a chance today while you are in prayer please add me to your list. Having a really rough morning here.
> Thanks
> Brooke

I am lifting you up in prayer to the Lord Brooke.I pray there will be a turnaround in your day :hugs:


----------



## AMP1117

Mark 10
46And they came to Jericho: and as he went out of Jericho with his disciples and a great number of people, blind Bartimaeus, the son of Timaeus, sat by the highway side begging. 
47And when he heard that it was Jesus of Nazareth, he began to cry out, and say, Jesus, thou son of David, have mercy on me. 
48And many charged him that he should hold his peace: but he cried the more a great deal, Thou son of David, have mercy on me. 
49And Jesus stood still, and commanded him to be called. And they call the blind man, saying unto him, Be of good comfort, rise; he calleth thee. 
50And he, casting away his garment, rose, and came to Jesus. 
51And Jesus answered and said unto him, What wilt thou that I should do unto thee? The blind man said unto him, Lord, that I might receive my sight. 
*52And Jesus said unto him, Go thy way; thy faith hath made thee whole.* And immediately he received his sight, and followed Jesus in the way. 

It know it is sometimes hard to see test after test show up as a :bfn: but this passage reminds me that if a man who was blind was able to have the faith in Jesus to make him see, then I can have the faith that someday he will reward my faith and bless me with God's most precious miracle...may this passage bring peace to all who read this at it reminds us of God's love for us all.


----------



## AMP1117

Godsjewel said:


> Just got my lab results and it's a negative.
> 
> Thank you Lord for continuing to have my life in your hands and thank you for the peace that floods my body.

Sorry hun, but I know your time is coming! Hang in there:hugs:


----------



## BRK06

My devotional this morning! Thought I would share :)


Diamonds on Black Velvet

2 Corinthians 12:710

"... or because of these surpassingly great revelations. Therefore, in order to keep me from becoming conceited, I was given a thorn in my flesh, a messenger of Satan, to torment me. Three times I pleaded with the Lord to take it away from me. But he said to me, My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness. Therefore I will boast all the more gladly about my weaknesses, so that Christs power may rest on me. That is why, for Christs sake, I delight in weaknesses, in insults, in hardships, in persecutions, in difficulties. For when I am weak, then I am strong."


Why wont God heal me? Doesnt he love me? Perhaps youve asked similar questions. Maybe youve been frustrated because God didnt answer a prayer the way you had hoped. Could it be that he is using those very difficulties to keep you dependent on him? Like placing sparkling diamonds on black velvet, our human weakness provides a contrasting backdrop against which Gods power can be displayed.

Paul was faced with such a dilemma. He came from the best family line, studied at the best schools and encountered Jesus on the road to Damascus. He experienced revelations from God. It would have been easy for him to be proud. But Paul suffered a thorn in the flesh. Three times Paul asked God to remove his thorn. Three times God said no. Did that mean God didnt love Paul? Absolutely not! It simply meant that God decided to empower Paul despite his thorn, to keep Paul dependent on Gods strength. God proved to Paul that Gods power was made perfect in Pauls weakness.

Paul didnt tell his readers the nature of his thorn. If he had, we might be able to dismiss his words as not applying to us. Because he did not, we can identify with himand wonder what our own thorns are. Is it a chronic illness, a debilitating disease weve suffered with or a painful injury weve sustained? Is it a chemical depression or bipolar illness? Is it cancer or chronic fatigue? 

All of these thorns are hard to live with, especially if weve asked repeatedly for healing. They can make us feel weak and spiritually deficient. They can make us feel isolated, undeserving and ineffective. They can cause us to become self-absorbed and self-pitying. But there is another way to look at them: We can offer our illness or disability sacrificially to God and allow it to keep us on our knees, asking God for strength. We can allow Gods love and power to push us through difficult and painful times, to use our thorns to make us more tenderhearted toward others. We can see them as the black velvet against which Gods grace glitters.

Memorize Gods words to Paul, and every time you are tempted to feel that your thorn disqualifies you from Gods work, remember them: My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness.


----------



## BRK06

blueeyedauby said:


> Ladies,
> When you have a chance today while you are in prayer please add me to your list. Having a really rough morning here.
> Thanks
> Brooke

Praying for you Brooke! :hugs:


----------



## prayingfor1

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Praise God! I just got my blood test results back and I am pregnant! WOW! I can't stop crying and thanking God. No one in my family has had a baby over the age of 26 despite many expensive attempts. I did not get married until 29 and just turned 30 so my chances weren't looking too good based on family history. Thank God our history does not define our future! :happydance:
> 
> I had to tell my boss that I was pregnant because some of the patients I had been working with are considered hazardous to pregnant women. When I told her she fell on her knees, lifted her hands in worship, and started shouting "thank you Jesus!!!" Security came to see what was going on :haha:. I am so grateful to be working with Christians!
> 
> 
> I am praying for all of you and I ask that you pray for what is going on inside of me!

That is FANTASTIC news!!! Congratulations!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## prayingfor1

Godsjewel said:


> Just got my lab results and it's a negative.
> 
> Thank you Lord for continuing to have my life in your hands and thank you for the peace that floods my body.

I'm so sorry, Sarah :( :hugs: As you mentioned in your prayer, your life is in God's hands, and his plan for your life is perfect!


----------



## prayingfor1

Have any of you ladies considered adoption? DH and I talk about it sometimes, but we're torn. I've heard beautiful, heart-warming stories about adoption, and then I've heard stories where the children go out in search of their birth parent(s) and once they find them, turn their back on the parents that raised them. There's also the risk of not knowing medical histories, etc. of birth parents. We also think that maybe we're meant to do more in the church and that's why we haven't had kids. It's so hard to know what to do. We've prayed on it a lot, but we still aren't sure what to do. It's also hard to make that decision when there's technically no reason why we haven't gotten pregnant yet (unexplained infertility).


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Just got my lab results and it's a negative.
> 
> Thank you Lord for continuing to have my life in your hands and thank you for the peace that floods my body.


:hugs: I'm sorry hunny! Your attitude and faith are so uplifting. I have no doubt you will be blessed with a baby soon :flower:


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Lucy529 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Just got my lab results and it's a negative.
> 
> Thank you Lord for continuing to have my life in your hands and thank you for the peace that floods my body.
> 
> :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs: is all i can manage at the momentClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for all the :hugs:
> 
> I just felt bad for hubby, on the way to the lab he said he really felt like this was it. I just told him the results and he said, "do you need a hug?", I said, "no, I'm ok" he said, "well get up because I do" my poor hubby. The other day he was holding my 2 week old nephew and it filled my heart with joy seeing him hold and and talk to the baby.
> 
> God did answer my prayer, He definitely prepared my heart for the outcome. So that was the last time we were going to the fertility specialist for help, it is starting to get pricey. The good thing is, that when it does happen, it will be all natural, no drugs or extra help.Click to expand...

Sarah my mom had a lot of difficulty getting pregnant and she went through a lot of fertility treatments and the cost got to be too much. So my mom and dad decided that it would just be them and they were ok with it. They started to focus on other things in their lives and I showed up a mere year or so later! :shrug: sometimes things happen when we least expect them too! :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

prayingfor1 said:


> Have any of you ladies considered adoption? DH and I talk about it sometimes, but we're torn. I've heard beautiful, heart-warming stories about adoption, and then I've heard stories where the children go out in search of their birth parent(s) and once they find them, turn their back on the parents that raised them. There's also the risk of not knowing medical histories, etc. of birth parents. We also think that maybe we're meant to do more in the church and that's why we haven't had kids. It's so hard to know what to do. We've prayed on it a lot, but we still aren't sure what to do. It's also hard to make that decision when there's technically no reason why we haven't gotten pregnant yet (unexplained infertility).

I know adoption can be a wonderful option, as I know families that have adopted, but that isn't the path my hubby and I want to take.

It's a decision you and your hubby are going to need to come to an agreement on and maybe have a talk with your pastor about it or other members of the church you feel comfortable with. I'm sure they would be more than happy to pray with you and help give direction in this situation.

I know it's been a long journey for you, I know first hand how hard it is to go through years of seeing everyone else get pregnant and you are left ther thinking, "when is it my turn?". I have prayed many times that if its not God's will for me to have a baby, to please take the desire away. Obviously its still here and I'm sure there's a reason. It's all in His timing and I believe that when we get our BFP's we are going to look back and think, " that's why He waited until now to bless me". He knows what we need and when we need it. Just like this thread, God knew I was having a hard time with this, especially not knowing anyone that was going through the similar situation, and led me to start this thread. I have been so encouraged by everyone and am blessed beyond measure to be able to login each day and be blessed.

:hugs:Have faith, our day will come.


----------



## kelkel82

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Praise God! I just got my blood test results back and I am pregnant! WOW! I can't stop crying and thanking God. No one in my family has had a baby over the age of 26 despite many expensive attempts. I did not get married until 29 and just turned 30 so my chances weren't looking too good based on family history. Thank God our history does not define our future! :happydance:
> 
> I had to tell my boss that I was pregnant because some of the patients I had been working with are considered hazardous to pregnant women. When I told her she fell on her knees, lifted her hands in worship, and started shouting "thank you Jesus!!!" Security came to see what was going on :haha:. I am so grateful to be working with Christians!
> 
> 
> I am praying for all of you and I ask that you pray for what is going on inside of me!

PTL!!! Amazing news!


----------



## kelkel82

blueeyedauby said:


> Ladies,
> When you have a chance today while you are in prayer please add me to your list. Having a really rough morning here.
> Thanks
> Brooke


How did the day wrap up, Brooke? Hope it got better!


----------



## PrincessBree

prayingfor1 said:


> Have any of you ladies considered adoption? DH and I talk about it sometimes, but we're torn. I've heard beautiful, heart-warming stories about adoption, and then I've heard stories where the children go out in search of their birth parent(s) and once they find them, turn their back on the parents that raised them. There's also the risk of not knowing medical histories, etc. of birth parents. We also think that maybe we're meant to do more in the church and that's why we haven't had kids. It's so hard to know what to do. We've prayed on it a lot, but we still aren't sure what to do. It's also hard to make that decision when there's technically no reason why we haven't gotten pregnant yet (unexplained infertility).

Sis,when you left this question I was actually watching a programme about adoption!:wacko: superweird lol

I have wanted to adopt even before we started ttc I would always talk to dh about my own upbringing.As I spent the first few years of my life growing up in my grandmothers house and she was a fostercarer so I was surrounded by many other children whose mothers had turned their back and this was some 20 something years ago and now those kids (now adults) are a solid part of our family.So I have always desired to be able to provide a home for those who need it even to the point of adoption.DH was not keen at first (being an only child and no point of reference as he knew no-one who had ever been adopted or any adoptees)until one day we saw a sweet family walking together there were 3 of them and one was adopted.And DH saw and he said "WOW look at the love they have for their adopted daughter...I think I would like to adopt too".To me that was God doing a work in dh heart because I have always desired it and believe one day we will.

Now the subject of adopting before having my own,:shrug: I would not mind doing that but dh has reservations he wants our own first.Which is understandable so my answer is I would like to adopt the question of whether or not I would stop ttc and adopt is unanswered though.Im just not sure!!But my heart is really open.I just know I was made to be a mom lol :flower: however it looks or turns out


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

prayingfor1 said:


> Have any of you ladies considered adoption? DH and I talk about it sometimes, but we're torn. I've heard beautiful, heart-warming stories about adoption, and then I've heard stories where the children go out in search of their birth parent(s) and once they find them, turn their back on the parents that raised them. There's also the risk of not knowing medical histories, etc. of birth parents. We also think that maybe we're meant to do more in the church and that's why we haven't had kids. It's so hard to know what to do. We've prayed on it a lot, but we still aren't sure what to do. It's also hard to make that decision when there's technically no reason why we haven't gotten pregnant yet (unexplained infertility).

5 years ago my aunt got 2 foster kids, a brother and sister. She decided to adopt them after about 3 months. She initially became a foster mother to help pay off her student loans from law school! She had no idea the impact that these children would have on her life! They have been the most wonderful addition to our family. Continue to pray about it and the Lord will direct you!


----------



## HisGrace

This thread moves so fast looks like i missed at least one bfp. Congratulations to all the bfps! I know that many more are to come. 

:hug: and the comfort of the Holy Spirit to all that received negative results or af. May the peace that surpasses all understanding remain with you.


----------



## HisGrace

I got caught up a little. Congratulations superwomanttc! What an amazing blessing. With God all things are possible.


----------



## Godsjewel

LOVE THIS ONE! 

Constantly Working

Christ Jesus is He who died, yes, rather who was raised, who is at the right hand of God, who also intercedes for us.
Romans 8:34


The silence of infertility can be deafening. You cry out time and time again with all the strength you can muster. You beg with God, plead with God, bargain with God. Yet He chooses to remain silent. You make promises. You do all you can do. If you think He expects something of you, you do it. If giving to others would help, you would give every earthly possession you have. For some unknown reason, God seems to be doing nothing on your behalf.

If you are at the point of falling apart, may I suggest a soft landing spot? As you fall, fall into the arms of God. They are strong enough to hold you and theyll catch you every single time. For you see, when you can go no further and your strength is gone, His strength becomes perfect in your weakness. And you know that terrifying stillness in the dark times? Those times when God seems a million miles away? Even though you know He can do anything, youre just so afraid He wont. Whenever I need proof that God is working in my life, all I need to do is simply turn my hand palm up and look at the inside of my wrist. 

On the insides of my wrists you can see my blood vessels as clearly as though I had no skin. Nurses love me! They never have to search long for a place to stick me! To me, these bluish tubes buried just below the surface appear stagnant. No movement. No action. To my eyes, they appear as nothing more than streaks of color on my arms. I dont feel anything. No throbbing. No pressure. They have no sound. If I didnt see them, I wouldnt know they are even there. 

But what is the reality? Life-giving blood is coursing through those veins! Every moment of my life from just weeks after my conception to even this very second, blood is and has been moving, flowing, providing life-giving nourishment to every cell that joins together to create me and it has never stopped! With every single beat of my heart, blood finds its way through the intricate highway of vessels and arteries and completes the job it was meant to do. I dont feel it. I dont have to. Just because I dont see the blood moving or feel it surging on its journey through my body, doesnt mean that its not carrying out its job to perfection! Even if I absolutely did not believe for a second that the blood was there, my heart would still pump, my cells would still receive nourishment and my body would continue to function. I could cry, fuss and adamantly declare that I know beyond a shadow of a doubt that blood is simply not flowing through my body. It wouldnt change a thing. Not even for a second. The mere fact that I am alive is proof that blood is flowing. Life is in the blood!

Are you beginning to see where Im headed? Its really a great destination! Romans 8:34 tells us that Christ, seated at the right hand of God, is interceding on our behalf. That Christ is seated at the right hand of God is significant, as being seated at the right hand of God designates a position of power. That means that right now, this instant, Christ, is busy working in power for your good. Just as you are blissfully unaware of the blood in your body flowing, working, moving through your veins, God through Christ is flowing, working and moving through the story of your life! 

You may not see Him. You may not hear Him. You dont have to! That doesnt squash His ability! You may have never been aware, but Hes been working on your life since long before your birth, and Hes working for you even now. As you read these words, Hes working. As tears stream down your face, Hes working. As your hopes rise and fall, Hes working. As you sleep at night or as you toss and turn, Hes working. As you find those few precious moments when you forget you have a problem, Hes working. He never stops working on your behalf. And He never will.


----------



## Jumik

Saw thus prayer online and I like it.

Living one day at a time; 
Enjoying one moment at a time; 
Accepting hardships as the pathway to peace; 
Taking, as He did, this sinful world 
as it is, not as I would have it; 
Trusting that He will make all things right 
if I surrender to His Will; 
That I may be reasonably happy in this life 
and supremely happy with Him 
Forever in the next. 
Amen.


----------



## Godsjewel

Save your best striving for seeking My face. I am constantly communicating with you. To find Me and hear My voice, you must seek Me above all else. Anything that you desire more than Me becomes an idol. When you are determined to get your own way, you blot Me out of your consciousness. Instead of single-mindedly pursuing some goal, talk with Me about it. Let the light of My presence shine on this pursuit, so that you can see it from My perspective. If the goal fits into My plans for you, I will help you reach it. If it is contrary to My will for you, I will gradually change the desire of your heart. Seek Me first and foremost; then the rest of your life will fall into place, piece by piece.

Pursue the LORD and his strength; seek his face always! 1 Chronicles 16:11

But seek (aim at and strive after) first of all His kingdom and His righteousness (*His way of doing and being right), and then all these things taken together will be given you besides. Matthew 6:33*


----------



## HisGrace

I hope these scriptures will be a blessing to you. These were referenced in the book Supernatural Childbirth for those trying to conceive. They have been a blessing to me, and I hope they will be a blessing to you as well.

Today I feel that I just need to raise my level of faith. The Bible says faith cometh by hearing and hearing by the Word of God. So today I am listening to I Samuel 1 and some of these scriptures below. Now faith is the substance of things hoped for and the evidence of these not seen. I haven't seen a second line in my 11 months of TTC, but I know it's coming!

Deuteronomy 7:13-15
King James Version (KJV)
13And he will love thee, and bless thee, and multiply thee: he will also bless the fruit of thy womb, and the fruit of thy land, thy corn, and thy wine, and thine oil, the increase of thy kine, and the flocks of thy sheep, in the land which he sware unto thy fathers to give thee. 
14Thou shalt be blessed above all people: there shall not be male or female barren among you, or among your cattle. 
15And the LORD will take away from thee all sickness, and will put none of the evil diseases of Egypt, which thou knowest, upon thee; but will lay them upon all them that hate thee.

Exodus 23:25-26
King James Version (KJV)
25And ye shall serve the LORD your God, and he shall bless thy bread, and thy water; and I will take sickness away from the midst of thee. 
26There shall nothing cast their young, nor be barren, in thy land: the number of thy days I will fulfil.

Psalm 91:10
King James Version (KJV)
10There shall no evil befall thee, neither shall any plague come nigh thy dwelling.

Psalm 113:9
King James Version (KJV)
9He maketh the barren woman to keep house, and to be a joyful mother of children. Praise ye the LORD.

Psalm 127:3-5
King James Version (KJV)
3Lo, children are an heritage of the LORD: and the fruit of the womb is his reward. 
4As arrows are in the hand of a mighty man; so are children of the youth. 
5Happy is the man that hath his quiver full of them: they shall not be ashamed, but they shall speak with the enemies in the gate.

Psalm 128:3
King James Version (KJV)
3Thy wife shall be as a fruitful vine by the sides of thine house: thy children like olive plants round about thy table.

Genesis 11:30
King James Version (KJV)
30But Sarai was barren; she had no child.

Genesis 18:10
King James Version (KJV)
10And he said, I will certainly return unto thee according to the time of life; and, lo, Sarah thy wife shall have a son. And Sarah heard it in the tent door, which was behind him.

Genesis 18:11
King James Version (KJV)
11Now Abraham and Sarah were old and well stricken in age; and it ceased to be with Sarah after the manner of women.

Genesis 21:1
King James Version (KJV)
1And the LORD visited Sarah as he had said, and the LORD did unto Sarah as he had spoken.

Genesis 21:2
King James Version (KJV)
2For Sarah conceived, and bare Abraham a son in his old age, at the set time of which God had spoken to him.

Genesis 25:21
King James Version (KJV)
21And Isaac intreated the LORD for his wife, because she was barren: and the LORD was intreated of him, and Rebekah his wife conceived.

Genesis 29:31
King James Version (KJV)
31And when the LORD saw that Leah was hated, he opened her womb: but Rachel was barren.

Genesis 30:1
King James Version (KJV)
1And when Rachel saw that she bare Jacob no children, Rachel envied her sister; and said unto Jacob, Give me children, or else I die.

Genesis 30:22-23
King James Version (KJV)
22And God remembered Rachel, and God hearkened to her, and opened her womb. 
23And she conceived, and bare a son; and said, God hath taken away my reproach:

1 Samuel 1:27
King James Version (KJV)
27For this child I prayed; and the LORD hath given me my petition which I asked of him:

Judges 13:2-3
King James Version (KJV)
2And there was a certain man of Zorah, of the family of the Danites, whose name was Manoah; and his wife was barren, and bare not. 
3And the angel of the LORD appeared unto the woman, and said unto her, Behold now, thou art barren, and bearest not: but thou shalt conceive, and bear a son.

Judges 13:24
King James Version (KJV)
24And the woman bare a son, and called his name Samson: and the child grew, and the LORD blessed him.

Ruth 4:13
King James Version (KJV)
13So Boaz took Ruth, and she was his wife: and when he went in unto her, the LORD gave her conception, and she bare a son.

2 Kings 4:14-17
King James Version (KJV)
14And he said, What then is to be done for her? And Gehazi answered, Verily she hath no child, and her husband is old. 
15And he said, Call her. And when he had called her, she stood in the door. 
16And he said, About this season, according to the time of life, thou shalt embrace a son. And she said, Nay, my lord, thou man of God, do not lie unto thine handmaid. 
17And the woman conceived, and bare a son at that season that Elisha had said unto her, according to the time of life.

Luke 1:7
King James Version (KJV)
7And they had no child, because that Elisabeth was barren, and they both were now well stricken in years.

Luke 1:24-25
King James Version (KJV)
24And after those days his wife Elisabeth conceived, and hid herself five months, saying, 
25Thus hath the Lord dealt with me in the days wherein he looked on me, to take away my reproach among men.

Genesis 1:28
King James Version (KJV)
28And God blessed them, and God said unto them, Be fruitful, and multiply, and replenish the earth, and subdue it: and have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over every living thing that moveth upon the earth.

Psalm 139:14
King James Version (KJV)
14I will praise thee; for I am fearfully and wonderfully made: marvellous are thy works; and that my soul knoweth right well.
Galatians 3:13
King James Version (KJV)
13Christ hath redeemed us from the curse of the law, being made a curse for us: for it is written, Cursed is every one that hangeth on a tree:

Psalm 91 
King James Version (KJV)
Psalm 91
1He that dwelleth in the secret place of the most High shall abide under the shadow of the Almighty. 
2I will say of the LORD, He is my refuge and my fortress: my God; in him will I trust. 
3Surely he shall deliver thee from the snare of the fowler, and from the noisome pestilence. 
4He shall cover thee with his feathers, and under his wings shalt thou trust: his truth shall be thy shield and buckler. 
5Thou shalt not be afraid for the terror by night; nor for the arrow that flieth by day; 
6Nor for the pestilence that walketh in darkness; nor for the destruction that wasteth at noonday. 
7A thousand shall fall at thy side, and ten thousand at thy right hand; but it shall not come nigh thee. 
8Only with thine eyes shalt thou behold and see the reward of the wicked. 
9Because thou hast made the LORD, which is my refuge, even the most High, thy habitation; 
10There shall no evil befall thee, neither shall any plague come nigh thy dwelling. 
11For he shall give his angels charge over thee, to keep thee in all thy ways. 
12They shall bear thee up in their hands, lest thou dash thy foot against a stone. 
13Thou shalt tread upon the lion and adder: the young lion and the dragon shalt thou trample under feet. 
14Because he hath set his love upon me, therefore will I deliver him: I will set him on high, because he hath known my name. 
15He shall call upon me, and I will answer him: I will be with him in trouble; I will deliver him, and honour him. 
16With long life will I satisfy him, and shew him my salvation.

1 Peter 2:24
King James Version (KJV)
24Who his own self bare our sins in his own body on the tree, that we, being dead to sins, should live unto righteousness: by whose stripes ye were healed.

Exodus 23:25
King James Version (KJV)
25And ye shall serve the LORD your God, and he shall bless thy bread, and thy water; and I will take sickness away from the midst of thee.

John 16:23
King James Version (KJV)
23And in that day ye shall ask me nothing. Verily, verily, I say unto you, Whatsoever ye shall ask the Father in my name, he will give it you.

Matthew 18:19
King James Version (KJV)
19Again I say unto you, That if two of you shall agree on earth as touching any thing that they shall ask, it shall be done for them of my Father which is in heaven.

1 John 5:14-15
King James Version (KJV)
14And this is the confidence that we have in him, that, if we ask any thing according to his will, he heareth us: 
15And if we know that he hear us, whatsoever we ask, we know that we have the petitions that we desired of him.


----------



## beckysprayer

Good morning, Ladies! :hugs: I hope all of you have a wonderful, blessed day. I'm praying for all of you and know God has wonderful things in store.

It's almost the weekend. Anyone have anything fun planned?


----------



## beckysprayer

BTW, the giant Macy's ad that is taking over my computer screen with every page load is really annoying and is certainly not making me want to shop there :dohh:

Just my little complaint of the day. Carry on...:winkwink:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Ladies please keep my husband in prayer. I just got a call that he is in the ER. I don't know what is going on yet.


----------



## Godsjewel

superwomanttc said:


> ladies please keep my husband in prayer. I just got a call that he is in the er. I don't know what is going on yet.

praying!


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> Good morning, Ladies! :hugs: I hope all of you have a wonderful, blessed day. I'm praying for all of you and know God has wonderful things in store.
> 
> It's almost the weekend. Anyone have anything fun planned?

Me, meI do!

My mom is visiting with my nephew Abel, who is 10, and we are going to take the girls and Abel to a place that has go-carts, miniature golf and arcades. Should be fun! Then later that evening we are taking the kids to have their pictures taken. 

On Sunday, my mom and I are heading to a TTCers favorite placea baby showerlol! Its for my cousin and I just hope that my family doesnt start asking questions about whats going on with my situation. I will definitely need some prayer for that day.


----------



## Godsjewel

So your life feels like it don't make sense
And you think to yourself, 'I'm a good person'
So why do these things keep happening?
Why you gotta deal with them?

You may be knocked down now 
but don't forget what He said, He said

I won't give you more, more than you can take
and I might let you bend, but I won't let you break
and No-o-o-o-o, I'll never ever let you go-o-o-o-o
Don't you forget what He said

Who you are ain't what your going through
So don't let it get the best of you
Cause God knows everything you need, 
so you ain't gotta worry

You may be knocked down now
but just believe what He said, He said 

I won't give you more, more than you can take
and I might let you bend, but I won't let you break
and No-o-o-o-o, I'll never ever let you go-o-o-o-o
Don't you forget what He said

Don't fear when you go through the fire
Hang on when it's down to the wire
Stand tall and remember what He said

I won't give you more, more then you can take
and I might let you bend, but I won't let you break...

I won't give you more, more than you can take
and I might let you bend, but I won't let you break
and No-o-o-o-o, I'll never ever let you go-o-o-o-o
Don't you forget what He said


----------



## HisGrace

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Ladies please keep my husband in prayer. I just got a call that he is in the ER. I don't know what is going on yet.

Praying too.


----------



## BRK06

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Ladies please keep my husband in prayer. I just got a call that he is in the ER. I don't know what is going on yet.

Praying for him! I hope everything is ok... Let us know what you find out :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

beckysprayer said:


> Good morning, Ladies! :hugs: I hope all of you have a wonderful, blessed day. I'm praying for all of you and know God has wonderful things in store.
> 
> It's almost the weekend. Anyone have anything fun planned?

Same to you, Sweetie! I hope you're having a great day! (and I completely agree about the ads on here!)

No big plans for me this weekend as DH has to work again.

I think I'll quit procrastinating and give Bubba a bath... We do it every couple of months. That ought to be fraught with peril! :haha:


----------



## BRK06

prayingfor1 said:


> Have any of you ladies considered adoption? DH and I talk about it sometimes, but we're torn. I've heard beautiful, heart-warming stories about adoption, and then I've heard stories where the children go out in search of their birth parent(s) and once they find them, turn their back on the parents that raised them. There's also the risk of not knowing medical histories, etc. of birth parents. We also think that maybe we're meant to do more in the church and that's why we haven't had kids. It's so hard to know what to do. We've prayed on it a lot, but we still aren't sure what to do. It's also hard to make that decision when there's technically no reason why we haven't gotten pregnant yet (unexplained infertility).


Despite the many risks, there are also many rewards! I think it's a great option to consider, but definitely pray about it and maybe talk to your pastor and have him pray as well. I think that adoption, like conceiving naturally, will happen if it's God's will and in His timing. Maybe if you started researching it a bit and looking into your options (because there are a lot of them!) it might give you more insight as to how you and DH feel about it or some leading from God as to what you should do. 

I'll be praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## AMP1117

So after being three days late and really thinking this could be my month...first get a :bfn: and then while still trying to remain hopeful, sure enough a few hours later :witch:shows up to completley crush my hopes...not so good right now


----------



## Godsjewel

AMP1117 said:


> So after being three days late and really thinking this could be my month...first get a :bfn: and then while still trying to remain hopeful, sure enough a few hours later :witch:shows up to completley crush my hopes...not so good right now

I'm sorry Angela :hugs:

We are all here for you and know what you are going through. I pray God gives you an abundance of peace today.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Thanks for your prayers ladies. He has extreme abdominal pain. He is sleeping now because of meds. It feels like it will take all night to see what is going on because the ER is unusually packed today.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Thanks for your prayers ladies. He has extreme abdominal pain. He is sleeping now because of meds. It feels like it will take all night to see what is going on because the ER is unusually packed today.

poor guy :nope:

I hope he feels better real soon and look forward to a good report.


----------



## Yukki2011

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Ladies please keep my husband in prayer. I just got a call that he is in the ER. I don't know what is going on yet.

praying


----------



## prayingfor1

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Ladies please keep my husband in prayer. I just got a call that he is in the ER. I don't know what is going on yet.

Praying for you and your husband


----------



## prayingfor1

Godsjewel said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, Ladies! :hugs: I hope all of you have a wonderful, blessed day. I'm praying for all of you and know God has wonderful things in store.
> 
> It's almost the weekend. Anyone have anything fun planned?
> 
> Me, meI do!
> 
> My mom is visiting with my nephew Abel, who is 10, and we are going to take the girls and Abel to a place that has go-carts, miniature golf and arcades. Should be fun! Then later that evening we are taking the kids to have their pictures taken.
> 
> On Sunday, my mom and I are heading to a TTCers favorite placea baby showerlol! Its for my cousin and I just hope that my family doesnt start asking questions about whats going on with my situation. I will definitely need some prayer for that day.Click to expand...


Sounds like fun! Well, other than the baby shower :winkwink: I'll keep you in my prayers. Have a great time with your mom and the kids!


----------



## Yukki2011

AMP1117 said:


> So after being three days late and really thinking this could be my month...first get a :bfn: and then while still trying to remain hopeful, sure enough a few hours later :witch:shows up to completley crush my hopes...not so good right now

Sorry :hug:


----------



## Yukki2011

Godsjewel said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, Ladies! :hugs: I hope all of you have a wonderful, blessed day. I'm praying for all of you and know God has wonderful things in store.
> 
> It's almost the weekend. Anyone have anything fun planned?
> 
> Me, meI do!
> 
> My mom is visiting with my nephew Abel, who is 10, and we are going to take the girls and Abel to a place that has go-carts, miniature golf and arcades. Should be fun! Then later that evening we are taking the kids to have their pictures taken.
> 
> On Sunday, my mom and I are heading to a TTCers favorite placea baby showerlol! Its for my cousin and I just hope that my family doesnt start asking questions about whats going on with my situation. I will definitely need some prayer for that day.Click to expand...

Have fun with the kids :). I will pray about the baby shower. :hugs:


----------



## prayingfor1

:witch: arrived for me today, too. I was pretty sure it was coming. The bad news...my LP was only 9 full days. The good news...I only had spotting for 3 days before AF arrived. I had acupuncture yesterday and my practitioner said she talked with the other two practitioners about my case and they think they figured it out. She was so excited! lol! So she gave me a new post meses herb, so I'm praying that this one helps and this is the month I finally get my BFP! 

Based on what others have said, it looks like we're all starting over together, so we really are all in it together this cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

prayingfor1 said:


> :witch: arrived for me today, too. I was pretty sure it was coming. The bad news...my LP was only 9 full days. The good news...I only had spotting for 3 days before AF arrived. I had acupuncture yesterday and my practitioner said she talked with the other two practitioners about my case and they think they figured it out. She was so excited! lol! So she gave me a new post meses herb, so I'm praying that this one helps and this is the month I finally get my BFP!
> 
> Based on what others have said, it looks like we're all starting over together, so we really are all in it together this cycle! :thumbup:

Sorry hun :hugs:

Yay, I'm glad they can help and hopefully get you your :baby:

Yes, crazy how we are all having our cycles together. I'm still waiting for AF to show, I was taking progesterone which could delay your period. Hurry up AF so we can get this cycle started :haha:


----------



## Heather11

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Ladies please keep my husband in prayer. I just got a call that he is in the ER. I don't know what is going on yet.

Praying for you both!


----------



## Heather11

AMP1117 said:


> So after being three days late and really thinking this could be my month...first get a :bfn: and then while still trying to remain hopeful, sure enough a few hours later :witch:shows up to completley crush my hopes...not so good right now

I'm sorry hunny! Keep your chin up!! :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/9GS6h.jpg


----------



## Heather11

Hey ladies! How is everybody doing today?! I hope everybody is doing fabulously!! I Just got out of work and I am catching up a bit on the board before hitting the books! The weather here is so amazingly nice today!!! Spring is near!!


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/9GS6h.jpg


my doggy gives me the best hugs too!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, Ladies! :hugs: I hope all of you have a wonderful, blessed day. I'm praying for all of you and know God has wonderful things in store.
> 
> It's almost the weekend. Anyone have anything fun planned?
> 
> Me, meI do!
> 
> My mom is visiting with my nephew Abel, who is 10, and we are going to take the girls and Abel to a place that has go-carts, miniature golf and arcades. Should be fun! Then later that evening we are taking the kids to have their pictures taken.
> 
> On Sunday, my mom and I are heading to a TTCers favorite placea baby showerlol! Its for my cousin and I just hope that my family doesnt start asking questions about whats going on with my situation. I will definitely need some prayer for that day.Click to expand...

Enjoy your family! The go carts sound like so much fun. I used to love going to places like that when I was younger(and I still do now) :thumbup: I will be praying for you sis!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

:cry: I am having a rough day! My husband is out of the ER, at home, and loopy as can be on meds for his abdominal pain. I had to come back to work and work overnight which I absolutely hate. AND... I am having cramps and I am bleeding. I tried to talk to my husband about it before I came back to work, but he was too out of it to hear me. I am so down right now :cry: 

2 Corinthians 12:10 
That is why, for Christ's sake, I delight in weaknesses, in insults, in hardships, in persecutions, in difficulties. For when I am weak, then I am strong.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> :cry: I am having a rough day! My husband is out of the ER, at home, and loopy as can be on meds for his abdominal pain. I had to come back to work and work overnight which I absolutely hate. AND... I am having cramps and I am bleeding. I tried to talk to my husband about it before I came back to work, but he was too out of it to hear me. I am so down right now :cry:
> 
> 2 Corinthians 12:10
> That is why, for Christ's sake, I delight in weaknesses, in insults, in hardships, in persecutions, in difficulties. For when I am weak, then I am strong.

I'm sorry hun, I can only imagine how you are feeling. If I could I would go and give you a big :hugs: right now.

I know it's hard, but do your best to relax as much as possible, we don't want any stress in your body. 

Dear Lord, please touch both Rozaria and her husband, give them both strength to make it through this time. Please touch them from the top of their heads to the soles of their feet and I believe and confess that by your stripes they are healed, in Your precious name I pray...AMEN!


----------



## steelergirl55

SuperwomanTTC said:


> :cry: I am having a rough day! My husband is out of the ER, at home, and loopy as can be on meds for his abdominal pain. I had to come back to work and work overnight which I absolutely hate. AND... I am having cramps and I am bleeding. I tried to talk to my husband about it before I came back to work, but he was too out of it to hear me. I am so down right now :cry:
> 
> 2 Corinthians 12:10
> That is why, for Christ's sake, I delight in weaknesses, in insults, in hardships, in persecutions, in difficulties. For when I am weak, then I am strong.

I am praying for you, Rozaria! Cramping and bleeding is normal this early on, try not to worry. You are in His hands!

I am so glad I don't have to spend the night in the hospital anymore. It really does suck! I am sorry you have to do it under these circumstances.

I am praying for your hubby to, I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## BRK06

Lots of :hugs: to the ladies that got AF :hugs: Maybe we will all get our :bfp: for my birthday next month! :winkwink:

Rozaria, I'm praying your DH starts to feel better soon and that you and your little bean are ok! Just take it easy and relax as much as you can :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Thought I would share this pick of my pretty Hibiscus flower that bloomed today on the plant DH gave me for Valentine's Day!


https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/0dd211c6.jpg


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Lots of :hugs: to the ladies that got AF :hugs: Maybe we will all get our :bfp: for my birthday next month! :winkwink:
> 
> Rozaria, I'm praying your DH starts to feel better soon and that you and your little bean are ok! Just take it easy and relax as much as you can :hugs:



That would mean some Christmas/New years babies! woohoo!!!!


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Thought I would share this pick of my pretty Hibiscus flower that bloomed today on the plant DH gave me for Valentine's Day!
> 
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/0dd211c6.jpg

This is beautiful


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Lots of :hugs: to the ladies that got AF :hugs: Maybe we will all get our :bfp: for my birthday next month! :winkwink:
> 
> Rozaria, I'm praying your DH starts to feel better soon and that you and your little bean are ok! Just take it easy and relax as much as you can :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> That would mean some Christmas/New years babies! woohoo!!!!Click to expand...

I know! How exciting would that be?


----------



## HisGrace

Rozaria, I'm praying for you, your husband, and your baby. We know that by his stripes we are healed, and we pray in Jesus' name that all three of you are healthy. All your muscles, organs, and cells are functioning as God created and designed them to function.


----------



## beckysprayer

SuperwomanTTC said:


> :cry: I am having a rough day! My husband is out of the ER, at home, and loopy as can be on meds for his abdominal pain. I had to come back to work and work overnight which I absolutely hate. AND... I am having cramps and I am bleeding. I tried to talk to my husband about it before I came back to work, but he was too out of it to hear me. I am so down right now :cry:
> 
> 2 Corinthians 12:10
> That is why, for Christ's sake, I delight in weaknesses, in insults, in hardships, in persecutions, in difficulties. For when I am weak, then I am strong.

Praying for you, your husband, and your little one. God is with all of you and He is hearing our prayers! :hugs:


----------



## Rdy2bAMommy

Hi! I just joined today!!! Although I'm hopeful, sometimes doubt wants to settle in to take away what God has placed in my heart. I'm so ready!!! I just got off of birth control Jan 14.


----------



## Godsjewel

Rdy2bAMommy said:


> Hi! I just joined today!!! Although I'm hopeful, sometimes doubt wants to settle in to take away what God has placed in my heart. I'm so ready!!! I just got off of birth control Jan 14.

Yay, welcome:hugs: my name is Sarah and I'm glad you decided to post here.

There are wonderful ladies on this thread that will help encourage you while on this journey.

Looking forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Godsjewel

brk06 said:


> heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brk06 said:
> 
> 
> lots of :hugs: To the ladies that got af :hugs: Maybe we will all get our :bfp: For my birthday next month! :winkwink:
> 
> Rozaria, i'm praying your dh starts to feel better soon and that you and your little bean are ok! Just take it easy and relax as much as you can :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> that would mean some christmas/new years babies! Woohoo!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i know! How exciting would that be?Click to expand...

the best gift ever!!!!


----------



## blueeyedauby

It ended a little bit better. I had a scare today that worried me. I was in a meeting at work and when I came back to my desk I had a missed call from my OB/GYN the nurse needed to talk to me. She was calling to give me the lab results from last week. Thyroid is normal! :happydance: and the prolactin levels are normal, but on the high side of normal. She said that could cause lack of ovulating. We don't go back till May. At least they didn't see anything majorly wrong with these tests!! God is great!!!


kelkel82 said:


> blueeyedauby said:
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> When you have a chance today while you are in prayer please add me to your list. Having a really rough morning here.
> Thanks
> Brooke
> 
> 
> How did the day wrap up, Brooke? Hope it got better!Click to expand...


----------



## kalyrra

I would like to share a story with you ladies.

My highschool volleyball coach was unable to have children, although she and her husband tried for years. They ended up adopting 2 boys, and love them to pieces!

Her sister Sandra was also unable to have children. She miscarried several times. After some years, and seeing how happy her sister was with adopting, she too adopted a little boy. 

Their other sister Lynelle had a few children... but they found out that she was the carrier for a serious disease that is affecting one of her little girls. All 3 sisters are carriers. 

The latest update - Sandra, who's little boy is now... 7? I think? Discovered she was pregnant again... they weren't even trying!!! Her first ultrasound, she found out that she was carrying twins!!! Wow!! 
Her second ultrasound revealed that she was _not_ carrying twins... but triplets! She _naturally_ conceived triplets!!! Last I heard, it's 2 boys and a girl. She's been having trouble, so pray for her... but don't give up! Look at how God can bless!

Now that I think about it... my Pastor and his wife tried to have children for 11 years, before they finally conceived their daughters, twin girls! 

All in God's timing... hard to accept sometimes, but soooo wonderful and full of joy when it finally comes. Whether that means having your own biological children, or adopting someone else's unwanted baby.... it's all in His will and His timing.


----------



## PrincessBree

Rdy2bAMommy said:


> Hi! I just joined today!!! Although I'm hopeful, sometimes doubt wants to settle in to take away what God has placed in my heart. I'm so ready!!! I just got off of birth control Jan 14.

Blessing dear sister:flower: welcome to the group!!Its great to have you and I pray you get the support and encouragement that you need here.

Can't wait to hear more about you!!

PrincessBree:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

SuperwomanTTC said:


> :cry: I am having a rough day! My husband is out of the ER, at home, and loopy as can be on meds for his abdominal pain. I had to come back to work and work overnight which I absolutely hate. AND... I am having cramps and I am bleeding. I tried to talk to my husband about it before I came back to work, but he was too out of it to hear me. I am so down right now :cry:
> 
> 2 Corinthians 12:10
> That is why, for Christ's sake, I delight in weaknesses, in insults, in hardships, in persecutions, in difficulties. For when I am weak, then I am strong.


Sis,How are you?I only just saw this now as I am in the UK so were on different time!I am praying for you that today will be a much better day and that Gods presence will overshadow you baby and hubby in Jesus name :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

When ttc it's good to keep how you felt when you first met your dh fresh in your mind,to keep the love and romance flowing :cloud9:

So ladies how did you all meet your spouse??
How long did you date before marriage?
How did you know he was the one?
What do you love most about your spouse?

Can't wait to hear answers!!:happydance:


----------



## Jumik

Praying for you, the baby and hubby Rozaria.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Thank you so much for your prayers! My husband feels wonderful on his new medication. I think he likes being so out of it lol. I called my doctor's office about the bleeding and they basically told me that I'm too early to be seen and if the bleeding and cramping get worse - go to the ER. Thanks a lot :growlmad:. My doctor is GREAT, but the rest of his staff make me want to roll my eyes. My father in law is an ob/gyn and he has patients at the hospital I work at. I did not want to tell my in laws I am pregnant until I have my 6 week ultrasound and I had a special way I was going to tell them. My husband woke up and remembered me telling him I was bleeding before I went back to work. He called his father and told him everything that was going on. My father in law came down to the pharmacy and started talking to me about bleeding and cramping. I was scared at first because I had no idea why he knew so much and then it was just AWKWARD talking to my father in law about my cm :blush::haha:. I really did not want him to find out the way he did, but I'm glad that God worked it out so that I got some great medical advice :thumbup:. I couldn't speak to my doctor, but God had a ram in the bush. For my own peace of mind I am getting my hcg levels checked today and Monday.


----------



## PrincessBree

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Thank you so much for your prayers! My husband feels wonderful on his new medication. I think he likes being so out of it lol. I called my doctor's office about the bleeding and they basically told me that I'm too early to be seen and if the bleeding and cramping get worse - go to the ER. Thanks a lot :growlmad:. My doctor is GREAT, but the rest of his staff make me want to roll my eyes. My father in law is an ob/gyn and he has patients at the hospital I work at. I did not want to tell my in laws I am pregnant until I have my 6 week ultrasound and I had a special way I was going to tell them. My husband woke up and remembered me telling him I was bleeding before I went back to work. He called his father and told him everything that was going on. My father in law came down to the pharmacy and started talking to me about bleeding and cramping. I was scared at first because I had no idea why he knew so much and then it was just AWKWARD talking to my father in law about my cm :blush::haha:. I really did not want him to find out the way he did, but I'm glad that God worked it out so that I got some great medical advice :thumbup:. I couldn't speak to my doctor, but God had a ram in the bush. For my own peace of mind I am getting my hcg levels checked today and Monday.

Amen!!I pray for God to supernaturally cucoon you and the baby and protect you both from all harm!God knows what you need and look at the favour of the Lord now you are getting the care you need :winkwink: praying for you sis!Please continue to update us on progress :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Thank you so much for your prayers! My husband feels wonderful on his new medication. I think he likes being so out of it lol. I called my doctor's office about the bleeding and they basically told me that I'm too early to be seen and if the bleeding and cramping get worse - go to the ER. Thanks a lot :growlmad:. My doctor is GREAT, but the rest of his staff make me want to roll my eyes. My father in law is an ob/gyn and he has patients at the hospital I work at. I did not want to tell my in laws I am pregnant until I have my 6 week ultrasound and I had a special way I was going to tell them. My husband woke up and remembered me telling him I was bleeding before I went back to work. He called his father and told him everything that was going on. My father in law came down to the pharmacy and started talking to me about bleeding and cramping. I was scared at first because I had no idea why he knew so much and then it was just AWKWARD talking to my father in law about my cm :blush::haha:. I really did not want him to find out the way he did, but I'm glad that God worked it out so that I got some great medical advice :thumbup:. I couldn't speak to my doctor, but God had a ram in the bush. For my own peace of mind I am getting my hcg levels checked today and Monday.

Glad to hear hubby isn't in pain anymore :thumbup:

I bet that must have been very awkward, I can't even imagine telling my father in law anything like that. I'm just glad you had someone to talk to, even though it wasn't the ideal situation. 

Praying your levels keep rising! :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

I recently spoke to an employee of Walt Disney World and he explained to me a phenomenon that is sweeping Disney fans everywhere. People are literally spending hundreds of dollars on trading pins. These tiny, little treasures represent memories of special rides, exciting shows or favorite characters. The addictive aspect of this hobby is the thrill of the trade! Collectors approach one another, examine each others pins and work out trades between themselves. Disney employees are required to trade with children. In other words, any child with a trading pin can walk up to any Disney employee, pick out the pin they like, and the transfer is made. In typical Disney style, the child is convinced that the employee is thrilled beyond words to trade their bright, shiny new pin for the childs old, worn out, cheap pin. The child proudly attaches their new treasure to their lanyard and scurries away, hoping everyone else in the park will notice their newest find.

Somebody at Disney came up with a great idea, right? Trading something you dont want any longer for something more valuable that youd rather have. Someone must have really earned their Mouseketeer ears for that one! Right?

It is a great idea, but it didnt originate at the Magic Kingdom. No, God came up with this idea centuries ago. Travel back in time with me and lets sit at the feet of the prophet, Isaiah, as he becomes a mouthpiece for the Almighty. Listen to the words God speaks through Isaiah:

The Spirit of the Sovereign LORD is on me, 
because the LORD has anointed me 
to preach good news to the poor. 

He has sent me to bind up the brokenhearted, 
to proclaim freedom for the captives 
and release from darkness for the prisoners,
to proclaim the year of the LORD's favor 
and the day of vengeance of our God, 

to comfort all who mourn,
and provide for those who grieve in Zion 
to bestow on them a crown of beauty 
instead of ashes, 
the oil of gladness 
instead of mourning, 
and a garment of praise 
instead of a spirit of despair.

God invites you to trade your sorrows for His joy. When you weep over the baby you never got to hold, He offers His comfort for your mourning. When your heart hurts so over the deep wounds of infertility, He offers to trade His healing for your brokenheartedness. Are you bound by the hurt of special days youve experienced without a baby, or held captive by the discomfort of facing favorite friends or relatives as their waistlines expand? He offers His freedom for your captivity. Lay down the despair that haunts you every 28 days, and wrap your heart in a garment of praise as you begin to realize that your life and your family really are in Gods hands. There could be no better place. 

As you hand over your old, worn out struggle with infertility and trade the Savior for His peace that passes understanding, youll see Him smile, thrilled beyond words to bestow such a gift on you. As you take His gift and attach it to your heart, others will see the treasure youve received in this trade. Perhaps theyll follow in your footsteps and begin to relinquish their own hurts for a treasure theyd rather have. 

Come on, friend. Its time to make a trade!


----------



## beckysprayer

kalyrra said:


> I would like to share a story with you ladies.
> 
> My highschool volleyball coach was unable to have children, although she and her husband tried for years. They ended up adopting 2 boys, and love them to pieces!
> 
> Her sister Sandra was also unable to have children. She miscarried several times. After some years, and seeing how happy her sister was with adopting, she too adopted a little boy.
> 
> Their other sister Lynelle had a few children... but they found out that she was the carrier for a serious disease that is affecting one of her little girls. All 3 sisters are carriers.
> 
> The latest update - Sandra, who's little boy is now... 7? I think? Discovered she was pregnant again... they weren't even trying!!! Her first ultrasound, she found out that she was carrying twins!!! Wow!!
> Her second ultrasound revealed that she was _not_ carrying twins... but triplets! She _naturally_ conceived triplets!!! Last I heard, it's 2 boys and a girl. She's been having trouble, so pray for her... but don't give up! Look at how God can bless!
> 
> Now that I think about it... my Pastor and his wife tried to have children for 11 years, before they finally conceived their daughters, twin girls!
> 
> All in God's timing... hard to accept sometimes, but soooo wonderful and full of joy when it finally comes. Whether that means having your own biological children, or adopting someone else's unwanted baby.... it's all in His will and His timing.

What a great testimony! Thanks so much for sharing! I can only imagine the shock when they found out it was triplets! I will be praying for her to have a happy and healthy pregnancy and for their three little bessings to be safe. 



Rdy2bAMommy said:


> Hi! I just joined today!!! Although I'm hopeful, sometimes doubt wants to settle in to take away what God has placed in my heart. I'm so ready!!! I just got off of birth control Jan 14.

Welcome! :hugs: I think you will find everyone here a great encouragement.



SuperwomanTTC said:


> Thank you so much for your prayers! My husband feels wonderful on his new medication. I think he likes being so out of it lol. I called my doctor's office about the bleeding and they basically told me that I'm too early to be seen and if the bleeding and cramping get worse - go to the ER. Thanks a lot :growlmad:. My doctor is GREAT, but the rest of his staff make me want to roll my eyes. My father in law is an ob/gyn and he has patients at the hospital I work at. I did not want to tell my in laws I am pregnant until I have my 6 week ultrasound and I had a special way I was going to tell them. My husband woke up and remembered me telling him I was bleeding before I went back to work. He called his father and told him everything that was going on. My father in law came down to the pharmacy and started talking to me about bleeding and cramping. I was scared at first because I had no idea why he knew so much and then it was just AWKWARD talking to my father in law about my cm :blush::haha:. I really did not want him to find out the way he did, but I'm glad that God worked it out so that I got some great medical advice :thumbup:. I couldn't speak to my doctor, but God had a ram in the bush. For my own peace of mind I am getting my hcg levels checked today and Monday.

I'm so glad to hear from you! :hugs: I will keep praying for you, your little baby, and your husband. Did the bleeding stop?


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

beckysprayer said:


> I'm so glad to hear from you! :hugs: I will keep praying for you, your little baby, and your husband. Did the bleeding stop?

It hasn't stopped 100%. I want to run to the bathroom every couple of minutes to check lol.


----------



## Yukki2011

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Thank you so much for your prayers! My husband feels wonderful on his new medication. I think he likes being so out of it lol. I called my doctor's office about the bleeding and they basically told me that I'm too early to be seen and if the bleeding and cramping get worse - go to the ER. Thanks a lot :growlmad:. My doctor is GREAT, but the rest of his staff make me want to roll my eyes. My father in law is an ob/gyn and he has patients at the hospital I work at. I did not want to tell my in laws I am pregnant until I have my 6 week ultrasound and I had a special way I was going to tell them. My husband woke up and remembered me telling him I was bleeding before I went back to work. He called his father and told him everything that was going on. My father in law came down to the pharmacy and started talking to me about bleeding and cramping. I was scared at first because I had no idea why he knew so much and then it was just AWKWARD talking to my father in law about my cm :blush::haha:. I really did not want him to find out the way he did, but I'm glad that God worked it out so that I got some great medical advice :thumbup:. I couldn't speak to my doctor, but God had a ram in the bush. For my own peace of mind I am getting my hcg levels checked today and Monday.

I will be praying for you! It can be common to have cramps and bleed. I had cramping the first few weeks its slowly stopping though. I hope you HCG level are great and little bean sticks! :hugs:


----------



## hopeful2012

I would like to ask everyone to please pray for me and my husband. Last year, we thought that we would have to take custody of one of our nieces, and thought seriously about doing foster parenting either way, but with me in nursing school we didnt think that it was a good plan at the time. However, now that i have graduated and gotten a great job, we are considering the option again. I want my own children, but at the same time i feel that God is leading me into the foster parent scene. I have a doctors appt next month that will determine whether we can continue to try for a baby or if we will have to wait about 2 years. We plan to make the decision around this time and i would like to ask each of you to pray for us and that God would make his will very visible to us in this area.


----------



## Godsjewel

hopeful2012 said:


> I would like to ask everyone to please pray for me and my husband. Last year, we thought that we would have to take custody of one of our nieces, and thought seriously about doing foster parenting either way, but with me in nursing school we didnt think that it was a good plan at the time. However, now that i have graduated and gotten a great job, we are considering the option again. I want my own children, but at the same time i feel that God is leading me into the foster parent scene. I have a doctors appt next month that will determine whether we can continue to try for a baby or if we will have to wait about 2 years. We plan to make the decision around this time and i would like to ask each of you to pray for us and that God would make his will very visible to us in this area.

This is a very big decision and I will keep you in prayer sis :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

hopeful2012 said:


> I would like to ask everyone to please pray for me and my husband. Last year, we thought that we would have to take custody of one of our nieces, and thought seriously about doing foster parenting either way, but with me in nursing school we didnt think that it was a good plan at the time. However, now that i have graduated and gotten a great job, we are considering the option again. I want my own children, but at the same time i feel that God is leading me into the foster parent scene. I have a doctors appt next month that will determine whether we can continue to try for a baby or if we will have to wait about 2 years. We plan to make the decision around this time and i would like to ask each of you to pray for us and that God would make his will very visible to us in this area.

Praying for you sis,being a foster carer is a huge blessing,my grandmother and aunty were (are) bother foster carers they have cared for some of the most wonderful children who have come to be a part of my family its a huge decision I will be praying for you Gods will be done xxXxx


----------



## beckysprayer

hopeful2012 said:


> I would like to ask everyone to please pray for me and my husband. Last year, we thought that we would have to take custody of one of our nieces, and thought seriously about doing foster parenting either way, but with me in nursing school we didnt think that it was a good plan at the time. However, now that i have graduated and gotten a great job, we are considering the option again. I want my own children, but at the same time i feel that God is leading me into the foster parent scene. I have a doctors appt next month that will determine whether we can continue to try for a baby or if we will have to wait about 2 years. We plan to make the decision around this time and i would like to ask each of you to pray for us and that God would make his will very visible to us in this area.

Praying for you! A big decision, but a great one to make. Praying God makes His will known.


----------



## BRK06

Rdy2bAMommy said:


> Hi! I just joined today!!! Although I'm hopeful, sometimes doubt wants to settle in to take away what God has placed in my heart. I'm so ready!!! I just got off of birth control Jan 14.

Hi and welcome! :hi: I'm glad you've joined us!


----------



## BRK06

hopeful2012 said:


> I would like to ask everyone to please pray for me and my husband. Last year, we thought that we would have to take custody of one of our nieces, and thought seriously about doing foster parenting either way, but with me in nursing school we didnt think that it was a good plan at the time. However, now that i have graduated and gotten a great job, we are considering the option again. I want my own children, but at the same time i feel that God is leading me into the foster parent scene. I have a doctors appt next month that will determine whether we can continue to try for a baby or if we will have to wait about 2 years. We plan to make the decision around this time and i would like to ask each of you to pray for us and that God would make his will very visible to us in this area.

Wow! Keeping you and your husband in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Rozaria, how are you doing today? How's hubby feeling?


----------



## hopeful2012

Godsjewel said:


> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> I would like to ask everyone to please pray for me and my husband. Last year, we thought that we would have to take custody of one of our nieces, and thought seriously about doing foster parenting either way, but with me in nursing school we didnt think that it was a good plan at the time. However, now that i have graduated and gotten a great job, we are considering the option again. I want my own children, but at the same time i feel that God is leading me into the foster parent scene. I have a doctors appt next month that will determine whether we can continue to try for a baby or if we will have to wait about 2 years. We plan to make the decision around this time and i would like to ask each of you to pray for us and that God would make his will very visible to us in this area.
> 
> This is a very big decision and I will keep you in prayer sis :hugs:Click to expand...

We are feeling led to provide a safe foster home for siblings. We have a pretty large house and could accomodate between 4-6 children. I dont really want to have that many but one set of sibilings would be fine. We both feel like this could be a ministry and a way to reach out and introduce these children to Christ. We will be continuing to pray about it.


----------



## me222

SuperwomanTTC, how are you today? Praying for you. 
Sarah- may God comfort your hubby and you. Praying for this and for children.
Princess Bee, I'll try and get the ball rolling so to speak and answer the questions you posted:
So ladies how did you all meet your spouse?? at church :)
How long did you date before marriage? 4 months of dating and then 2 months engagement. 
How did you know he was the one? Prayer, lots of prayer and talking with him about it and having peace about it.
What do you love most about your spouse? He is very serving and loving.
okay ladies, your turn:)!

Sarah- I pray that things will go well at the baby shower. They are not fun - esp. when you feel like the only one without a child there :(. Hugs! Thanks for all your encouragement to all of us.


----------



## HisGrace

So ladies how did you all meet your spouse?? I met mt husband at work.

How long did you date before marriage? We dated a year before we were engaged and got married 8 months later. So a total of 18 months

How did you know he was the one? I just knew. He treats me like a queen, we have the same beliefs, and we havr fun together. 

What do you love most about your spouse? His sense of humor. If I am having a bad day, he can tell without me having to say a word and he knows how to brighten my day.

Now, I have a question for everyone. What's the riskiest thing you've ever done?


----------



## hopeful2012

how did you all meet your spouse??We met at a concert.
How long did you date before marriage? We dated for 5 months before we got engaged and then we were engaged for 11 months.
How did you know he was the one? I prayed about it from the day i met him and i just knew. 
What do you love most about your spouse? He knows just what i need most days, whether it is to be left alone or to cuddle. 

What's the riskiest thing you've ever done? 
I had a wild streak when i was in my early teens, so i think the riskiest was having sex while the guys parents were in the next room...LOL


----------



## Jumik

During the first half of David's kingship he surrendered fully to God's sovereign will. He did nothing without consulting God and God established David's kingdom forever.

Once we surrender to God's sovereign will He will establish our kingdom forever. Whatever that kingdom may be made of...health, a home, children, family, a good job etc.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

I have been in the ER since 3am. All I can do is pray and trust God! My husband isn't responding well to any medications and the doctors don't seem to be concerned. I really want them to do an endoscopy and look at his stomach, but they keep downplaying the situation and sedating him. On a lighter note, I'm not bleeding anymore and I thank God for that!


----------



## Yukki2011

SuperwomanTTC said:


> I have been in the ER since 3am. All I can do is pray and trust God! My husband isn't responding well to any medications and the doctors don't seem to be concerned. I really want them to do an endoscopy and look at his stomach, but they keep downplaying the situation and sedating him. On a lighter note, I'm not bleeding anymore and I thank God for that!

I will pray for your hubby! I hope he gets better soon. As for the no bleeding yay! :hugs:


----------



## Yukki2011

How did I meet my husband? We had a mutual friend.

How long we dated before marriage? a little over a year got engaged in October then married in May. :) 

How did I know he was the one? On our first date I just knew I had a feeling . He treats me well we have a lot in common.

What I love most: that's hard there is a lot I love about him . But I guess when I am upset he know exactly what to do to calm me down. 

The riskiest thing we I have ever done? I have never really been risky.


----------



## Jumik

SuperwomanTTC said:


> I have been in the ER since 3am. All I can do is pray and trust God! My husband isn't responding well to any medications and the doctors don't seem to be concerned. I really want them to do an endoscopy and look at his stomach, but they keep downplaying the situation and sedating him. On a lighter note, I'm not bleeding anymore and I thank God for that!

Praying for you guys...Glad that you and baby are better.


----------



## ItthyBThpider

How did I meet my husband? On the internet, through a webcomic we both love. Then we met face to face at the renaissance faire!

How long we dated before marriage? 6 months to engagement from meeting face to face. We had been talking online for months before that, but that wasn't dating. Then a year and a half of engagement before we were married :D

How did I know he was the one? I don't know, I just knew. I told him I never kiss on a first date, but we did. We just knew, when we met, that that was it.

What I love most: He knows me. He knows when I'm upset without saying anything, and he knows exactly how to cheer me up. He is super supportive and sweet.

The riskiest thing we I have ever done? Meeting someone off the internet!


----------



## steelergirl55

I have been so nervous about writing this, as if somehow acknowledging it "publicly" will jinx me or something. Ok, so Sunday I saw a major drop on my O chart and was super depressed. I thought at the time that that was why I fell asleep right after church, even though my brother was visiting ( and sitting right next to me on the couch)! But when it went back up on Monday, I decided to POAS, and a barely noticeable test line showed up! I couldn't (and still can't) bring myself to call it a BFP, since it was so puny. But another Hpt the same day was positive, so I bought a digi to use the next day. The digi said the "P" word right away, and another Hpt was positive, and slightly less puny. I called my RE and they did a quantitative bHCG Thursday and today. My levels doubled, so I guess this is really happening! I am sooooooo nervous but really excited too. I have been praising God everyday. I would have been in the earliest stages of conception while grieving for the loss of my friend last week. I feel like I have a little glimpse into God's plan in that regard, and I feel so blessed. So blessed!

Thanks for all the support ladies, I will continue to visit here for the devotionals, inspirational songs, and Bible verses that have been such a comfort to me recently. I feel so close to you all, and pray daily that you join me soon!


----------



## ItthyBThpider

steelergirl55 said:


> I have been so nervous about writing this, as if somehow acknowledging it "publicly" will jinx me or something. Ok, so Sunday I saw a major drop on my O chart and was super depressed. I thought at the time that that was why I fell asleep right after church, even though my brother was visiting ( and sitting right next to me on the couch)! But when it went back up on Monday, I decided to POAS, and a barely noticeable test line showed up! I couldn't (and still can't) bring myself to call it a BFP, since it was so puny. But another Hpt the same day was positive, so I bought a digi to use the next day. The digi said the "P" word right away, and another Hpt was positive, and slightly less puny. I called my RE and they did a quantitative bHCG Thursday and today. My levels doubled, so I guess this is really happening! I am sooooooo nervous but really excited too. I have been praising God everyday. I would have been in the earliest stages of conception while grieving for the loss of my friend last week. I feel like I have a little glimpse into God's plan in that regard, and I feel so blessed. So blessed!
> 
> Thanks for all the support ladies, I will continue to visit here for the devotionals, inspirational songs, and Bible verses that have been such a comfort to me recently. I feel so close to you all, and pray daily that you join me soon!

That is so awesome! Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## steelergirl55

How did I meet my husband? We met in college in 1998 or 1999, but neither one of us remembers the exact moment. We assume it was at a party, and we were friends for a long time.

How long did we date before we got married? We started dating in 2004, got engaged in 2007 (my new avatar is moments after he proposed, and one of my favorite pics!) and got married October 11th, 2008.

How did I know he was the one? Obviously it wasn't something I knew right away. Over time we found ourselves drawn to one another, and feelings of more than friendship began creeping in. I started feeling really strongly that he was the one after a brief breakup in December 2004

What I love most about him: He is the yin to my yang. I am very high strung, and he keeps me grounded.

The riskiest thing we have ever done: The way our romantic relationship started is not one of my proudest moments. He was living with his girlfriend, who was also a friend of mine. I guess you could say we had an affair. Knowing what I know now, I wouldn't have let things happen the way they did. I used to excuse it by saying "the heart wants what it wants" which is actually the way my late friend put it, but I know now that I was just being selfish.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

How did I meet my husband? I met him doing while doing an internship for grad school.

How long we dated before marriage? We dated 2 years and 4 months. We were engaged for 5 months.

How did I know he was the one? God just gave me a peace about it 2 months after me started dating.

What I love most: He wants me to be my best.

The riskiest thing we I have ever done? When I was about 12 my friends and I would see how far we could swim in the ocean. I thank God the current never pulled any of us under!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

steelergirl55 said:


> I have been so nervous about writing this, as if somehow acknowledging it "publicly" will jinx me or something. Ok, so Sunday I saw a major drop on my O chart and was super depressed. I thought at the time that that was why I fell asleep right after church, even though my brother was visiting ( and sitting right next to me on the couch)! But when it went back up on Monday, I decided to POAS, and a barely noticeable test line showed up! I couldn't (and still can't) bring myself to call it a BFP, since it was so puny. But another Hpt the same day was positive, so I bought a digi to use the next day. The digi said the "P" word right away, and another Hpt was positive, and slightly less puny. I called my RE and they did a quantitative bHCG Thursday and today. My levels doubled, so I guess this is really happening! I am sooooooo nervous but really excited too. I have been praising God everyday. I would have been in the earliest stages of conception while grieving for the loss of my friend last week. I feel like I have a little glimpse into God's plan in that regard, and I feel so blessed. So blessed!
> 
> Thanks for all the support ladies, I will continue to visit here for the devotionals, inspirational songs, and Bible verses that have been such a comfort to me recently. I feel so close to you all, and pray daily that you join me soon!

Bump buddy :hugs:!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Heather11

PrincessBree said:


> When ttc it's good to keep how you felt when you first met your dh fresh in your mind,to keep the love and romance flowing :cloud9:
> 
> So ladies how did you all meet your spouse??
> How long did you date before marriage?
> How did you know he was the one?
> What do you love most about your spouse?
> 
> Can't wait to hear answers!!:happydance:

I met my DH in college in 1998 I was dating him roommate! haha :haha:
We graduate school never really hanging out together other than the rare time he hung with me and his roommate.

We met up again in 2005 randomly and hung out. We have been hanging out ever since. We dated until 2008 when he proposed and we were married in 10/09. 

I knew he was the one because I never had to compromise who I was when I was with him. He made me laugh and it was easy to be myself around him

There are so many things I love about him, but his ability to make me laugh even when I am so sad i think nothing can make me smile

The riskiest thing I have ever done.....this is hard. I will have to think and add it later haha


----------



## Heather11

steelergirl55 said:


> I have been so nervous about writing this, as if somehow acknowledging it "publicly" will jinx me or something. Ok, so Sunday I saw a major drop on my O chart and was super depressed. I thought at the time that that was why I fell asleep right after church, even though my brother was visiting ( and sitting right next to me on the couch)! But when it went back up on Monday, I decided to POAS, and a barely noticeable test line showed up! I couldn't (and still can't) bring myself to call it a BFP, since it was so puny. But another Hpt the same day was positive, so I bought a digi to use the next day. The digi said the "P" word right away, and another Hpt was positive, and slightly less puny. I called my RE and they did a quantitative bHCG Thursday and today. My levels doubled, so I guess this is really happening! I am sooooooo nervous but really excited too. I have been praising God everyday. I would have been in the earliest stages of conception while grieving for the loss of my friend last week. I feel like I have a little glimpse into God's plan in that regard, and I feel so blessed. So blessed!
> 
> Thanks for all the support ladies, I will continue to visit here for the devotionals, inspirational songs, and Bible verses that have been such a comfort to me recently. I feel so close to you all, and pray daily that you join me soon!


eeeeeeeeek so exciting!!! :happydance: Congrats!!!!


----------



## Heather11

Just wanted to check in and let you all know that I thinking and praying for you all! I know we have a few members struggling so know that you are in my thoughts and prayers!!! xoxo


----------



## Yukki2011

steelergirl55 said:


> I have been so nervous about writing this, as if somehow acknowledging it "publicly" will jinx me or something. Ok, so Sunday I saw a major drop on my O chart and was super depressed. I thought at the time that that was why I fell asleep right after church, even though my brother was visiting ( and sitting right next to me on the couch)! But when it went back up on Monday, I decided to POAS, and a barely noticeable test line showed up! I couldn't (and still can't) bring myself to call it a BFP, since it was so puny. But another Hpt the same day was positive, so I bought a digi to use the next day. The digi said the "P" word right away, and another Hpt was positive, and slightly less puny. I called my RE and they did a quantitative bHCG Thursday and today. My levels doubled, so I guess this is really happening! I am sooooooo nervous but really excited too. I have been praising God everyday. I would have been in the earliest stages of conception while grieving for the loss of my friend last week. I feel like I have a little glimpse into God's plan in that regard, and I feel so blessed. So blessed!
> 
> Thanks for all the support ladies, I will continue to visit here for the devotionals, inspirational songs, and Bible verses that have been such a comfort to me recently. I feel so close to you all, and pray daily that you join me soon!

Congrats :hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

steelergirl55 said:


> I have been so nervous about writing this, as if somehow acknowledging it "publicly" will jinx me or something. Ok, so Sunday I saw a major drop on my O chart and was super depressed. I thought at the time that that was why I fell asleep right after church, even though my brother was visiting ( and sitting right next to me on the couch)! But when it went back up on Monday, I decided to POAS, and a barely noticeable test line showed up! I couldn't (and still can't) bring myself to call it a BFP, since it was so puny. But another Hpt the same day was positive, so I bought a digi to use the next day. The digi said the "P" word right away, and another Hpt was positive, and slightly less puny. I called my RE and they did a quantitative bHCG Thursday and today. My levels doubled, so I guess this is really happening! I am sooooooo nervous but really excited too. I have been praising God everyday. I would have been in the earliest stages of conception while grieving for the loss of my friend last week. I feel like I have a little glimpse into God's plan in that regard, and I feel so blessed. So blessed!
> 
> Thanks for all the support ladies, I will continue to visit here for the devotionals, inspirational songs, and Bible verses that have been such a comfort to me recently. I feel so close to you all, and pray daily that you join me soon!

Awesome!!!! :dance: Congratulations! May God bless you and your baby during this pregnancy.


----------



## beckysprayer

steelergirl55 said:


> I have been so nervous about writing this, as if somehow acknowledging it "publicly" will jinx me or something. Ok, so Sunday I saw a major drop on my O chart and was super depressed. I thought at the time that that was why I fell asleep right after church, even though my brother was visiting ( and sitting right next to me on the couch)! But when it went back up on Monday, I decided to POAS, and a barely noticeable test line showed up! I couldn't (and still can't) bring myself to call it a BFP, since it was so puny. But another Hpt the same day was positive, so I bought a digi to use the next day. The digi said the "P" word right away, and another Hpt was positive, and slightly less puny. I called my RE and they did a quantitative bHCG Thursday and today. My levels doubled, so I guess this is really happening! I am sooooooo nervous but really excited too. I have been praising God everyday. I would have been in the earliest stages of conception while grieving for the loss of my friend last week. I feel like I have a little glimpse into God's plan in that regard, and I feel so blessed. So blessed!
> 
> Thanks for all the support ladies, I will continue to visit here for the devotionals, inspirational songs, and Bible verses that have been such a comfort to me recently. I feel so close to you all, and pray daily that you join me soon!

Two in one month!! Congrats!! I'm so excited for you.

:yipee::dance::crib::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## beckysprayer

Heather11 said:


> Just wanted to check in and let you all know that I thinking and praying for you all! I know we have a few members struggling so know that you are in my thoughts and prayers!!! xoxo

Thank you so much for your prayers! :hugs: I was really upset this morning because I think AF is on her way and was even crying my eyes out in the shower this morning (so silly, I know :blush:). I feel much better now and I bet your prayers had something to do with it. :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

steelergirl55 said:


> I have been so nervous about writing this, as if somehow acknowledging it "publicly" will jinx me or something. Ok, so Sunday I saw a major drop on my O chart and was super depressed. I thought at the time that that was why I fell asleep right after church, even though my brother was visiting ( and sitting right next to me on the couch)! But when it went back up on Monday, I decided to POAS, and a barely noticeable test line showed up! I couldn't (and still can't) bring myself to call it a BFP, since it was so puny. But another Hpt the same day was positive, so I bought a digi to use the next day. The digi said the "P" word right away, and another Hpt was positive, and slightly less puny. I called my RE and they did a quantitative bHCG Thursday and today. My levels doubled, so I guess this is really happening! I am sooooooo nervous but really excited too. I have been praising God everyday. I would have been in the earliest stages of conception while grieving for the loss of my friend last week. I feel like I have a little glimpse into God's plan in that regard, and I feel so blessed. So blessed!
> 
> Thanks for all the support ladies, I will continue to visit here for the devotionals, inspirational songs, and Bible verses that have been such a comfort to me recently. I feel so close to you all, and pray daily that you join me soon!

Yay :wohoo: I'm so happy for you, what a blessed month with 2 BFP's back to back. Thank you Lord for what you are doing in the lives of these God fearing women.


----------



## Scottky

good evening ladies. so happy to see another bfp this month! I am pretty sure af will be visiting within the next few days. cm has all but disappeared, and i have had mild cramps the last few days. i have very mixed emotions about af, on one hand i am saddened by the fact that there is not a lil one brewing in my belly, and on the other hand i am extremely thankful that God has answered my prayers and that my body is working on its own!!! (last cycle was 147 days and was ended by provera)

1. how did you meet your spouse: we met in high school, and began dating our senior year.

2. how long did we date before getting married: 6 years, all the way through college and my student teaching

3. how did you know he was the one: he was a God serving man, our relationship stayed strong throughout the 4 years we were in college, and we both knew that God had planned for us to be partners in life :)

4. riskiest thing youve ever done: i dont usually do anything too risky, so not real sure about this one


----------



## Godsjewel

how did you meet your spouse? In second grade, he was my first crush. In 2005 my coworkers and I were talking about our first crushes, so I decided to see if mine was on MySpace, so I looked him up and found him. 

How long did you date before marriage? We started dating in november 2005 and got married in April 2007, so about a a year and a half.

What do you love most about your spouse? His big heart. He is very kind and sweet and treats me like a princess.

What's the riskiest thing you've ever done? when I was a freshman in high school, a bunch of my friends and I went to the mall and each stole a bracelet...I know, bad girl :sad1:


----------



## kelkel82

steelergirl55 said:
 

> I have been so nervous about writing this, as if somehow acknowledging it "publicly" will jinx me or something. Ok, so Sunday I saw a major drop on my O chart and was super depressed. I thought at the time that that was why I fell asleep right after church, even though my brother was visiting ( and sitting right next to me on the couch)! But when it went back up on Monday, I decided to POAS, and a barely noticeable test line showed up! I couldn't (and still can't) bring myself to call it a BFP, since it was so puny. But another Hpt the same day was positive, so I bought a digi to use the next day. The digi said the "P" word right away, and another Hpt was positive, and slightly less puny. I called my RE and they did a quantitative bHCG Thursday and today. My levels doubled, so I guess this is really happening! I am sooooooo nervous but really excited too. I have been praising God everyday. I would have been in the earliest stages of conception while grieving for the loss of my friend last week. I feel like I have a little glimpse into God's plan in that regard, and I feel so blessed. So blessed!
> 
> Thanks for all the support ladies, I will continue to visit here for the devotionals, inspirational songs, and Bible verses that have been such a comfort to me recently. I feel so close to you all, and pray daily that you join me soon!

PTL!!! More awesome news. This was a busy week!


----------



## kelkel82

1. how did you meet your spouse? We met in our freshman year of college. My roommate had a class with him.

2. how long did we date before getting married? 4 years 

3. how did you know he was the one? He loved the Lord more than he loved me. 

4. riskiest thing youve ever done? Went to bed without flossing! Hahaha! (Now you all know how wild I am!)


----------



## pcbs777

Praise the Lord alright!wow!so encouraging...nor sure whats happening with me af due tomorrow lots of bfn!but oh well God has really been working in me!how is everone!? I love this group!i have been away for a while but im back xo take care will let u all know how I go :)


----------



## HisGrace

I just got my :bfp:. God is awesome!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

HisGrace said:


> I just got my :bfp:. God is awesome!

Thank you Jesus for this blessing! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Yukki2011

HisGrace said:


> I just got my :bfp:. God is awesome!

Wow that is fantastic we are getting more :bfp:! Praise God. :) Congrats :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

beckysprayer said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to check in and let you all know that I thinking and praying for you all! I know we have a few members struggling so know that you are in my thoughts and prayers!!! xoxo
> 
> Thank you so much for your prayers! :hugs: I was really upset this morning because I think AF is on her way and was even crying my eyes out in the shower this morning (so silly, I know :blush:). I feel much better now and I bet your prayers had something to do with it. :hugs:Click to expand...


I know the feeling love!!! :hugs: Keep your chin up! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

HisGrace said:


> I just got my :bfp:. God is awesome!


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: So exciting!! Congrats to you!!! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

All of these :bfp: make me smile!!! :winkwink:


----------



## beckysprayer

HisGrace said:


> I just got my :bfp:. God is awesome!

Ahhh! God has certainly shown His blessings this month! Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HisGrace

I can't believe I didnt answer my own question. The riskiest thing i have done is go on safari in Africa.


----------



## AMP1117

So this is my first month using BBT as I have had no luck with OPKs. :witch:started Thursday the 8th but I didnt start temping til Friday which would be CD2. I took my temp before getting out of bed at 2:15am (I get up a lot in the night to pee so I figured best thing for me to do is when I go to bed, set the alarm for 3 hrs and wake up to temp then as that seems to be the only time I sleep for a long time without being too restless.) My temp was 97.7 I took it the next night, CD3, at 3:30am. It dropped to 97.2. I took it this morning, CD4, also at 3:30am and it dropped to 96.1! What is going on! 

I went back to bed but I thought maybe I bought a messed up therm. so I decided to use another one I had as well next time I woke up. I woke up 4 hrs later and used both therms. putting the one I had been using in the same spot under my tongue and the other on the left side. The 2 temps were within .10 of a degree so guess the therm. was not the problem. At this point my temp was 97.7 so it had increased. I am sooo confused! Shouldnt temps be realatively the same this soon into my cycle? Never done this before so any advice would be appreciated:confused:


----------



## steelergirl55

HisGrace said:


> I just got my :bfp:. God is awesome!

God is great! Congrats, bump buddy!


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> I just got my :bfp:. God is awesome!

Wow!!! a third blessing this month. :wohoo:

I'm so happy for you dear! Congrats:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

AMP1117 said:


> So this is my first month using BBT as I have had no luck with OPKs. :witch:started Thursday the 8th but I didnt start temping til Friday which would be CD2. I took my temp before getting out of bed at 2:15am (I get up a lot in the night to pee so I figured best thing for me to do is when I go to bed, set the alarm for 3 hrs and wake up to temp then as that seems to be the only time I sleep for a long time without being too restless.) My temp was 97.7 I took it the next night, CD3, at 3:30am. It dropped to 97.2. I took it this morning, CD4, also at 3:30am and it dropped to 96.1! What is going on!
> 
> I went back to bed but I thought maybe I bought a messed up therm. so I decided to use another one I had as well next time I woke up. I woke up 4 hrs later and used both therms. putting the one I had been using in the same spot under my tongue and the other on the left side. The 2 temps were within .10 of a degree so guess the therm. was not the problem. At this point my temp was 97.7 so it had increased. I am sooo confused! Shouldnt temps be realatively the same this soon into my cycle? Never done this before so any advice would be appreciated:confused:

Sorry, I don't temp so I wouldn't be much help here. Hopefully one of these wonderful ladies can help you out.


----------



## steelergirl55

AMP1117 said:


> So this is my first month using BBT as I have had no luck with OPKs. :witch:started Thursday the 8th but I didnt start temping til Friday which would be CD2. I took my temp before getting out of bed at 2:15am (I get up a lot in the night to pee so I figured best thing for me to do is when I go to bed, set the alarm for 3 hrs and wake up to temp then as that seems to be the only time I sleep for a long time without being too restless.) My temp was 97.7 I took it the next night, CD3, at 3:30am. It dropped to 97.2. I took it this morning, CD4, also at 3:30am and it dropped to 96.1! What is going on!
> 
> I went back to bed but I thought maybe I bought a messed up therm. so I decided to use another one I had as well next time I woke up. I woke up 4 hrs later and used both therms. putting the one I had been using in the same spot under my tongue and the other on the left side. The 2 temps were within .10 of a degree so guess the therm. was not the problem. At this point my temp was 97.7 so it had increased. I am sooo confused! Shouldnt temps be realatively the same this soon into my cycle? Never done this before so any advice would be appreciated:confused:

It can def be confusing, I know. Are you using a basal temp thermometer? Your temps should have a tenth and a hundredth place, ie 97.72, not just 97.7. Also, our true basal temp is around 4:30, not that you have temp at that time, but just know that variation can be due to when in the morning you test. Other reasons for variation include frequent awakenings, and getting up In the night. I know that my body geared up for ovulation at least once and then didn't, so occasionally you can get variation based on that too. Also, I was taking Clomid the last 3 cycles, and I noticed that my temps were high the days I was taking them compared to just before and just after I finished them. Hope this helps!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

AMP1117 said:


> So this is my first month using BBT as I have had no luck with OPKs. :witch:started Thursday the 8th but I didnt start temping til Friday which would be CD2. I took my temp before getting out of bed at 2:15am (I get up a lot in the night to pee so I figured best thing for me to do is when I go to bed, set the alarm for 3 hrs and wake up to temp then as that seems to be the only time I sleep for a long time without being too restless.) My temp was 97.7 I took it the next night, CD3, at 3:30am. It dropped to 97.2. I took it this morning, CD4, also at 3:30am and it dropped to 96.1! What is going on!
> 
> I went back to bed but I thought maybe I bought a messed up therm. so I decided to use another one I had as well next time I woke up. I woke up 4 hrs later and used both therms. putting the one I had been using in the same spot under my tongue and the other on the left side. The 2 temps were within .10 of a degree so guess the therm. was not the problem. At this point my temp was 97.7 so it had increased. I am sooo confused! Shouldnt temps be realatively the same this soon into my cycle? Never done this before so any advice would be appreciated:confused:

My temps were kind of crazy and all over the place the first days of my cycle so I wouldn't worry about it. :thumbup:


----------



## AMP1117

steelergirl55 said:


> AMP1117 said:
> 
> 
> So this is my first month using BBT as I have had no luck with OPKs. :witch:started Thursday the 8th but I didnt start temping til Friday which would be CD2. I took my temp before getting out of bed at 2:15am (I get up a lot in the night to pee so I figured best thing for me to do is when I go to bed, set the alarm for 3 hrs and wake up to temp then as that seems to be the only time I sleep for a long time without being too restless.) My temp was 97.7 I took it the next night, CD3, at 3:30am. It dropped to 97.2. I took it this morning, CD4, also at 3:30am and it dropped to 96.1! What is going on!
> 
> I went back to bed but I thought maybe I bought a messed up therm. so I decided to use another one I had as well next time I woke up. I woke up 4 hrs later and used both therms. putting the one I had been using in the same spot under my tongue and the other on the left side. The 2 temps were within .10 of a degree so guess the therm. was not the problem. At this point my temp was 97.7 so it had increased. I am sooo confused! Shouldnt temps be realatively the same this soon into my cycle? Never done this before so any advice would be appreciated:confused:
> 
> It can def be confusing, I know. Are you using a basal temp thermometer? Your temps should have a tenth and a hundredth place, ie 97.72, not just 97.7. Also, our true basal temp is around 4:30, not that you have temp at that time, but just know that variation can be due to when in the morning you test. Other reasons for variation include frequent awakenings, and getting up In the night. I know that my body geared up for ovulation at least once and then didn't, so occasionally you can get variation based on that too. Also, I was taking Clomid the last 3 cycles, and I noticed that my temps were high the days I was taking them compared to just before and just after I finished them. Hope this helps!Click to expand...

Yes mine is a BBT therm. temps were 97.70, 97.23, then 96.17


----------



## wantabubba

Hi ladies, I am so confident that God have answered our prayers. Every night me and my husband pray at exactly 10 pm to thank God for all his blessings and also to pray if he could please give us a child in His own time. I have been on clomid since feb 15 and I have had a Dr's apptment who told m I ovulated and to get a preg test in about 4 days from now. I have a really good feeling this month and Ihope I am not imagining things.. but all my symptoms are pointing towards BFP..! Fingers crossed that this is the month!

Never forget that with God, everything is possible, I know that it's just a matter of time for God to answer all our prayers for a baby :) 

God bless!


----------



## pcbs777

HisGrace said:


> I just got my :bfp:. God is awesome!

God is awesome!! and may He continue to bless thi little creation inside you!! ))


----------



## pcbs777

wantabubba said:


> Hi ladies, I am so confident that God have answered our prayers. Every night me and my husband pray at exactly 10 pm to thank God for all his blessings and also to pray if he could please give us a child in His own time. I have been on clomid since feb 15 and I have had a Dr's apptment who told m I ovulated and to get a preg test in about 4 days from now. I have a really good feeling this month and Ihope I am not imagining things.. but all my symptoms are pointing towards BFP..! Fingers crossed that this is the month!
> 
> Never forget that with God, everything is possible, I know that it's just a matter of time for God to answer all our prayers for a baby :)
> 
> God bless!

wow believing God can grant you a child and praying every night with your husband is just awesome..may this be the month!!! let us know how you go )) exciting!:flower:


----------



## PrincessBree

steelergirl55 said:


> I have been so nervous about writing this, as if somehow acknowledging it "publicly" will jinx me or something. Ok, so Sunday I saw a major drop on my O chart and was super depressed. I thought at the time that that was why I fell asleep right after church, even though my brother was visiting ( and sitting right next to me on the couch)! But when it went back up on Monday, I decided to POAS, and a barely noticeable test line showed up! I couldn't (and still can't) bring myself to call it a BFP, since it was so puny. But another Hpt the same day was positive, so I bought a digi to use the next day. The digi said the "P" word right away, and another Hpt was positive, and slightly less puny. I called my RE and they did a quantitative bHCG Thursday and today. My levels doubled, so I guess this is really happening! I am sooooooo nervous but really excited too. I have been praising God everyday. I would have been in the earliest stages of conception while grieving for the loss of my friend last week. I feel like I have a little glimpse into God's plan in that regard, and I feel so blessed. So blessed!
> 
> Thanks for all the support ladies, I will continue to visit here for the devotionals, inspirational songs, and Bible verses that have been such a comfort to me recently. I feel so close to you all, and pray daily that you join me soon!


WoooW God is just moving in this thread!!!Praise God!!God bless your pregnancy


----------



## PrincessBree

HisGrace said:


> I just got my :bfp:. God is awesome!

WOOOW soo many testimonies of Gods grace!!Congratulations sis!!Blessings upon your pregnancy Xx


----------



## PrincessBree

So ladies how did you all meet your spouse?? I met my spouse at church in 2009 he was a friend of a friend (we go to a large church)

How long did you date before marriage? We dated for about a year before we got married and were engaged after 6 months.

How did you know he was the one? I had prayed about meeting somebody and God had impressed him into my heart that he would be the one I was to marry,so I prayed about it until God one day connected us just as He had said!

What do you love most about your spouse?His father like heart.

Now, I have a question for everyone. What's the riskiest thing you've ever done?DH and I lived in one room in this house that was like a shack with like 6 other people for 6 months there were drug users, alcoholics and some other folks in that house it was a VERY bad neighbourhood but God used us to minister in that house,everyday there was police car parked outside our home-it was RISKY!Until God blessed us with a beautiful home and neighbourhood when it was time to move on.


----------



## beckysprayer

God is so good and knows just how to lighten a heavy load sometimes! :thumbup:

I was feel pretty upset and discouraged to have another month go by with no luck when we started singing "What a Friend We Have in Jesus." I've sung this song a million times, but today this verse stood out to me:

Have we trials and temptations? 
Is there trouble anywhere? 
We should never be discouraged; 
take it to the Lord in prayer. 

I immediately felt peace and was reminded that I have no reason to be discouraged about TTC when I have Jesus in my life. He is there to carry the weight of the burden for me, which is such a blessing and, as the song says, what a privileged to have such a loving Father! Why be discouraged when I can pray? :happydance:


----------



## prayingfor1

HisGrace said:


> I just got my :bfp:. God is awesome!

That's fantastic news!!!! Congrats on all of our BFPs this month! Praying for all of you to have a happy, healthy, and blessed 9 months! And praying more of us join you in the "expecting" category soon! :)


----------



## prayingfor1

This song really lifts me up whenever I hear it, and I wanted to share the lyrics with you ladies. It is so fitting for our TTC journey. 

"I Will Praise You in This Storm" by Casting Crowns

I was sure by now
That You would have reached down
And wiped our tears away, stepped in and saved the day
But once again, I say, Amen and it's still raining

As the thunder rolls
I barely hear Your whisper through the rain, "I'm with you"
And as Your mercy falls I raise my hands
And praise the God who gives and takes away

And I'll praise You in this storm and I will lift my hands
For You are who You are no matter where I am
And every tear I've cried You hold in Your hand
You never left my side and though my heart is torn
I will praise You in this storm

I remember when I stumbled in the wind
You heard my cry, You raised me up again
But my strength is almost gone
How can I carry on if I can't find You

As the thunder rolls
I barely hear Your whisper through the rain, "I'm with you"
And as You mercy falls I raise my hands
And praise the God who gives and takes away

And I'll praise You in this storm and I will lift my hands
For You are who You are no matter where I am
And every tear I've cried You hold in Your hand
You never left my side and though my heart is torn
I will praise You in this storm

I lift my eyes unto the hills
Where does my help come from?
My help comes from the Lord
The Maker of Heaven and Earth

I lift my eyes unto the hills
Where does my help come from?
My help comes from the Lord
The Maker of Heaven and Earth

And I'll praise You in this storm and I will lift my hands
For You are who You are no matter where I am
And every tear I've cried You hold in Your hand
You never left my side and though my heart is torn
I will praise You in this storm
And though my heart is torn
I will praise You in this storm


----------



## pcbs777

BRK06 said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> I just hit a stranger:blush:.. I am at the airport waiting for my connecting flight to DC. Dr.Oz is on tv talking about ttc. A 45 year old woman was talking about how badly she wants to have a biological child. The man sitting next to me starts saying "oh come on...get over it lady!" Before I knew it I punched him(lightly) in the arm. Luckily he took it in jest and apologized for being insensitive. I apologized too of course lol.
> 
> Lol that is the funniest thing///hahahaha!!!Click to expand...


----------



## pcbs777

prayingfor1 said:



> This song really lifts me up whenever I hear it, and I wanted to share the lyrics with you ladies. It is so fitting for our TTC journey.
> 
> "I Will Praise You in This Storm" by Casting Crowns
> 
> I was sure by now
> That You would have reached down
> And wiped our tears away, stepped in and saved the day
> But once again, I say, Amen and it's still raining
> 
> As the thunder rolls
> I barely hear Your whisper through the rain, "I'm with you"
> And as Your mercy falls I raise my hands
> And praise the God who gives and takes away
> 
> And I'll praise You in this storm and I will lift my hands
> For You are who You are no matter where I am
> And every tear I've cried You hold in Your hand
> You never left my side and though my heart is torn
> I will praise You in this storm
> 
> I remember when I stumbled in the wind
> You heard my cry, You raised me up again
> But my strength is almost gone
> How can I carry on if I can't find You
> 
> As the thunder rolls
> I barely hear Your whisper through the rain, "I'm with you"
> And as You mercy falls I raise my hands
> And praise the God who gives and takes away
> 
> And I'll praise You in this storm and I will lift my hands
> For You are who You are no matter where I am
> And every tear I've cried You hold in Your hand
> You never left my side and though my heart is torn
> I will praise You in this storm
> 
> I lift my eyes unto the hills
> Where does my help come from?
> My help comes from the Lord
> The Maker of Heaven and Earth
> 
> I lift my eyes unto the hills
> Where does my help come from?
> My help comes from the Lord
> The Maker of Heaven and Earth
> 
> And I'll praise You in this storm and I will lift my hands
> For You are who You are no matter where I am
> And every tear I've cried You hold in Your hand
> You never left my side and though my heart is torn
> I will praise You in this storm
> And though my heart is torn
> I will praise You in this storm

this song is very encouraging thank you...yes i hope that i can join that bfp group soon too


----------



## me222

Thank you prayingfor1 for posting those lyrics, very encouraging and good to vent my emotions to God in song. "You are who You are, no matter where I am"- love that line. No matter where we are in our lives as Christians, our God never changes and is faithful and gracious. 
Steelergirl55 and HisGrace- CONGRATULATIONS!!! May God give you both a lovely time of pregnancy and I pray you'll both draw nearer to him through this joyful time. How exciting!!!:D He is the author of life. Praise Him!:)


----------



## Godsjewel

Today was my cousin's baby shower, went really well. No one asked me anything, which I'm very happy about. Thank you all for the prayers, God really did help me through it. 

When we were playing games at the baby shower, my mom kept looking at me saying, "oh, these would be fun to play." I know she was meaning someday for my shower. 

It was so nice to see my cousin so happy. One of these days, we will all get to experience the joy of having baby showers thrown for us :winkwink:


----------



## CuddleBunny

Hello ladies, I know I am joining very late :blush:

Hopefully you all have room for me :haha:

I have been on this journey a long time (13th cycle TTC with 1 year ntnp before that) after a loss and my strength and hope in God is what keeps me going with a positive attitude. A verse that has always kept me at peace (not only in TTC but in all of my life!) is 
"_The Lord is close to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit_" Psalm 34:18

I have led a very struggled life and didn't always accept God. Now that I accept him into my heart I am finally at peace.

Thank you for starting this thread! Congratulations on all the BFPs and I know God has a plan for all of us that are still waiting! :hugs:


----------



## kelkel82

AMP1117 said:


> So this is my first month using BBT as I have had no luck with OPKs. :witch:started Thursday the 8th but I didnt start temping til Friday which would be CD2. I took my temp before getting out of bed at 2:15am (I get up a lot in the night to pee so I figured best thing for me to do is when I go to bed, set the alarm for 3 hrs and wake up to temp then as that seems to be the only time I sleep for a long time without being too restless.) My temp was 97.7 I took it the next night, CD3, at 3:30am. It dropped to 97.2. I took it this morning, CD4, also at 3:30am and it dropped to 96.1! What is going on!
> 
> I went back to bed but I thought maybe I bought a messed up therm. so I decided to use another one I had as well next time I woke up. I woke up 4 hrs later and used both therms. putting the one I had been using in the same spot under my tongue and the other on the left side. The 2 temps were within .10 of a degree so guess the therm. was not the problem. At this point my temp was 97.7 so it had increased. I am sooo confused! Shouldnt temps be realatively the same this soon into my cycle? Never done this before so any advice would be appreciated:confused:

I've temped for years. It's absolutely normal for temps to drop for the first few days of AF. Some women drop all at once, the day AF starts. Others, like you and me, might take a few days to drop. You'll notice temps on the low side for a while, then hopefully mid cycle you'll see your spike. 
In regards to your timing, if you get up to pee, try to take it before. But, no need to set an alarm for 3 hours later unless that's when you're getting up anyway. 
It can seem tricky at first but you'll get the hang of it! :thumbup:


----------



## kelkel82

CuddleBunny said:


> Hello ladies, I know I am joining very late :blush:
> 
> Hopefully you all have room for me :haha:
> 
> I have been on this journey a long time (13th cycle TTC with 1 year ntnp before that) after a loss and my strength and hope in God is what keeps me going with a positive attitude. A verse that has always kept me at peace (not only in TTC but in all of my life!) is
> "_The Lord is close to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit_" Psalm 34:18
> 
> I have led a very struggled life and didn't always accept God. Now that I accept him into my heart I am finally at peace.
> 
> Thank you for starting this thread! Congratulations on all the BFPs and I know God has a plan for all of us that are still waiting! :hugs:

Welcome! Glad you found us.


----------



## kelkel82

Okay, Is that 3 BFPs in the last week or so?! 
Ladies, we're on fiyah! (Fire) 
There's baby dust everywhere! Somebody sprinkle some in my direction!


----------



## PrincessBree

CuddleBunny said:


> Hello ladies, I know I am joining very late :blush:
> 
> Hopefully you all have room for me :haha:
> 
> I have been on this journey a long time (13th cycle TTC with 1 year ntnp before that) after a loss and my strength and hope in God is what keeps me going with a positive attitude. A verse that has always kept me at peace (not only in TTC but in all of my life!) is
> "_The Lord is close to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit_" Psalm 34:18
> 
> I have led a very struggled life and didn't always accept God. Now that I accept him into my heart I am finally at peace.
> 
> Thank you for starting this thread! Congratulations on all the BFPs and I know God has a plan for all of us that are still waiting! :hugs:


Yaay its CuddleBunny:hugs: hey hun!!!so glad you are joining this thread after our conversations on other threads :winkwink: we always kinda had the same kind of perspectives and views!I am so happy to know that you are walking with Jesus and believe me,He will never let you down and yes He is near to those who call out to Him in truth!Praying for your BFP sis Xx:happydance:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Ladies for the first day in over a week my husband is not throwing up or groaning in agony because of stomach pain! Thank you Jesus :happydance:!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessBree

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Ladies for the first day in over a week my husband is not throwing up or groaning in agony because of stomach pain! Thank you Jesus :happydance:!!!!!!!

AMEN!!Blessings to you and your husband sis!!:hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Ladies for the first day in over a week my husband is not throwing up or groaning in agony because of stomach pain! Thank you Jesus :happydance:!!!!!!!

Praiss God!


----------



## Godsjewel

CuddleBunny said:


> Hello ladies, I know I am joining very late :blush:
> 
> Hopefully you all have room for me :haha:
> 
> I have been on this journey a long time (13th cycle TTC with 1 year ntnp before that) after a loss and my strength and hope in God is what keeps me going with a positive attitude. A verse that has always kept me at peace (not only in TTC but in all of my life!) is
> "_The Lord is close to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit_" Psalm 34:18
> 
> I have led a very struggled life and didn't always accept God. Now that I accept him into my heart I am finally at peace.
> 
> Thank you for starting this thread! Congratulations on all the BFPs and I know God has a plan for all of us that are still waiting! :hugs:

Hi Dear! welcome:hugs: my name is Sarah and we definitely have room for you.

Looking forward to sharing this journey with you and getting to know more about you:flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> Okay, Is that 3 BFPs in the last week or so?!
> Ladies, we're on fiyah! (Fire)
> There's baby dust everywhere! Somebody sprinkle some in my direction!

here you go...:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Ladies for the first day in over a week my husband is not throwing up or groaning in agony because of stomach pain! Thank you Jesus :happydance:!!!!!!!

Thank you Lord! Did they ever find out what is causing all of this pain?


----------



## Godsjewel

Pictures

I arrived early for an appointment the other day. Since this is a fairly unusual happenstance for me, I was a little unsure how to pass the time! I pulled out my handy dandy cell phone/calculator/mini-computer/camera and started perusing the photos I had stored in its memory.

As I looked at each picture, a story would flood my mind. &#8220;Wow! My brother-in-law turned fifty that day! He sure is getting old!&#8221; I started to chuckle. &#8220;Oh! There&#8217;s the house Mom & Dad decided not to buy,&#8221; I thought. &#8220;Glad they didn&#8217;t get that one.&#8221; But then a new realization began to dawn on me. Every picture represented an answered prayer. That fifty year old brother-in-law? At 33 years old, the doctors told him to say goodbye to his family, because they said his heart wouldn&#8217;t last more than two more weeks. God said differently and he&#8217;s alive and well today. The house my parents passed on? A hurricane recently blew its roof off, while the house God led them to--just one street over--was untouched. 

As I scrolled through the other pictures in that folder on my phone, I saw a photo of a loved one who survived brain surgery because the Great Physician was in the operating room with her. The picture of my husband reminded me of how sure I am that God brought us together for a lifetime. I looked at a picture of a sister who has carried the gospel all over the world because of the passion of the Great Commission. And then I saw the beautiful face of a child born to an infertile mother because God opened her womb. All these reminders of answered prayers. 

Perhaps I didn&#8217;t really arrive early for an appointment that day. Maybe God had planned things a little differently than I had that day. I thought I had time to kill while I waited for my meeting. I really had time to reflect and thank God for the good things He had done for me. 

As you wait for a baby, why not look back over the things God has already done in your life? Go through the folders of your memories and envision the faces of those you love. How has God moved in their lives and in yours? What are the prayers He has beautifully answered? If you can&#8217;t think of what to thank God for while you wait for Him to work His plan for your family, do what I did! Go through your photos! Look at the faces of your family and friends. Tell God how grateful you are for His hand on their lives and on yours. 

Before I knew it, I had scrolled through all of my pictures and found something to be grateful for in nearly every one. I turned off my phone, whispered another prayer of thanks, and still made it to my meeting on time!

(For those of you who are new, I'm not that talented to write like this, these are devotionals I find online and post daily for everyone to read:thumbup:)


----------



## beckysprayer

CuddleBunny said:


> Hello ladies, I know I am joining very late :blush:
> 
> Hopefully you all have room for me :haha:
> 
> I have been on this journey a long time (13th cycle TTC with 1 year ntnp before that) after a loss and my strength and hope in God is what keeps me going with a positive attitude. A verse that has always kept me at peace (not only in TTC but in all of my life!) is
> "_The Lord is close to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit_" Psalm 34:18
> 
> I have led a very struggled life and didn't always accept God. Now that I accept him into my heart I am finally at peace.
> 
> Thank you for starting this thread! Congratulations on all the BFPs and I know God has a plan for all of us that are still waiting! :hugs:

Welcome! There's always room for more. :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Ladies for the first day in over a week my husband is not throwing up or groaning in agony because of stomach pain! Thank you Jesus :happydance:!!!!!!!


That is great news! I pray the problem stays away and never comes back.


----------



## PrincessBree

Dear All,

Seeing as this seems to be where the Lord would have me fellowship and share recently I just wanted to speak with you all?

Recently God has been REALLY shining a light and showing me the sins of my heart!And I have realised (as I have once many times before) that I am battling with jealousy!

God has really shown me the root cause of this jealousy-I am not a malicious person and I want good for others.I just really feel that grip of jealousy upon my heart when it comes to rejoicing with others.When the Bible clearly tells us to "rejoice with those who are rejoicing and mourn with those that are mourning"Romans 12:15.

The thing is that is what I do-exactly that I do what is required of me but I still feel jealousy trying to get the better of me,and I have to pray it away!Thing is I want to actually feel that REJOICE feeling with others.Knowing that God will in His time come through for me.This is the kind of thing which I find myself bringing to the foot of the Cross time and time again.To the point of tears.

When I got married I lost like most of my girlfriends because of jealousy (as I was the first of us to get married).The relationships we once had,never recovered,though I forgave them and moved on,it just never was the same.WHY?Because of jealousy-I am tired of seeing my relationships with others crumbles because of the spirit of jealousy.You then think-is this jealousy or do I just feel sorry for myself?!I don't know either way none of those things belong in this temple!

I am not the type of Christian who tries to hide her sin or hide behind a mask,I so love Jesus and I know that here is a safe place for me to be myself.Its funny because in my Church it is not really that easy to be real with others,as my husband is in leadership training so there is that pressure,to be 'perfect' and I have never fit that mould,sticking out like a sore thumb lol.But as believers we should be able to come and be real with one another.

Everyone else might be cool and everyone else might have it all together lol but I just wanted to confess how I feel pray for me sisters!!Because I am for sure praying for you allXxX:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Lord, When we're weary, You're our strength.
(Isaiah 40:31)

When we're afraid, You're our courage.
(Deuteronomy 31:6)

When we're uncertain, You're our hope.
(Psalm 42:5)

Whatever our circumstance,
You're all we need...and more.
(Philippians 4:19)

Asking God to meet your needs,
encourage your heart,
and fulfill all His plans for you.


----------



## Godsjewel

Any of you ladies take Clomid?

If so, I have a few questions for you.

How many cycles have you taken it?

How do you feel while taking it?

How many follicles have you seen develop?

Very curious since hubby and I aren't doing IUI's anymore, the doctor wanted me to try Clomid for that extra boost :thumbup:


----------



## PrincessBree

Jumik said:


> So...here goes...
> 
> My name is Kimberly (29). DH is 31 and we've been married for 3yrs. We live in the lovely twin island republic of Trinidad and Tobago which is in the Caribbean. We are both leaders in our church and very involved. We've been TTC since Novemebr 2011, which is a short time, but I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism (Grave's disease) in 2010. This makes the TTC journey all the more difficult, but nothing is too hard for the Lord to do. For those of you who doesn't know, Grave's disease presents a multitude of autoimmune issues the main one being the fact that the antibodies in your body attack otherwise healthy organs in your body (the thyroid gland mainly but also potentially even a growing embryo). The medication that I have been placed on is also not conducive to conceiving so there is an added odd against us. But once God be for us who can be against us right? But I will no longer be aggressivley TTC but aggressively pursuing a better relationship with God and getting healthy. The meds also make you gain weight as it suppresses the effects of an overactive metabolism.
> 
> I believe I'm CD1 today but I'm not certain because i'm just spotting which never happens on CD1 and also have weird pains in my stomach, not low like AF cramps but more to the side of my belly button. But AF is due today so if it is her she's right on schedule. I'm greatful that I have regular cycles so I'm not disappointed or down. That ship sailed two days ago when I tested too early as I was convinced I would see my 2 lines and was really angry:saywhat:. That's when I started reading this thread. It was the day I decided to let GO and let GOD. I stopped obsessing, decided to never test unless I'm late and to stop trying to take control of the situation. I decided to stop carrying Jesus as my back seat passenger and let him stare the wheel while I sit in His lap (I loved this as a kid).
> 
> I had a moment this morning on the bus looking at some kids conversating and I crumbled and said Lord this is hard...and immediately I heard a distinct soft voice say "I know, just trust ME". I cried a couple drops, held it back until I got off the bus, went to the nearest bathroom and had a good cry :sad2:and worshipped. I thanked Him for hearing His voice because I couldn't remember the last time I heard His voice. And I thanked Him for hearing me and that He saw it fit to care and comfort me. I walked out of that bathroom feeling like a completely new person (rebirthed in a bathroom stall :rofl: )
> 
> It's long I know :dohh:...I guess you'll learn more as we go along

Kimberly your from T&T cool!!My grandmother is from Layou St Vincent and grandad is from there also but spent time in T&T also my other grandma lives in JA grew up in Cuba must be so cool to live somewhere so exotic!:winkwink:


----------



## prayingfor1

Godsjewel said:


> Any of you ladies take Clomid?
> 
> If so, I have a few questions for you.
> 
> How many cycles have you taken it?
> 
> How do you feel while taking it?
> 
> How many follicles have you seen develop?
> 
> Very curious since hubby and I aren't doing IUI's anymore, the doctor wanted me to try Clomid for that extra boost :thumbup:

Hi Sarah! First, I'm glad to hear you did well at the shower...I was praying for you all weekend! 

I was on Clomid for 4 or 5 cycles a couple of years ago (both by itself and then with IUI) and obviously didn't have any success. I honestly don't think it helped with developing more follicles for me, but I've heard it work wonders for other women. After a few cycles on Clomid and 4 failed IUI's, we stopped the fertility specialist route altogether. 

Have you thought about trying acupuncture? I was a little skepitcal about it before I went, and then finally thought, "What have I got to lose at this point?!" It is really crazy how it all works and how much they can tell about your body just by feeling your pulse or looking at your tongue. I haven't been able to really lengthen my LP much (about a day or 2, which I guess could make all the difference!), but I've started ovulating earlier (day 14-17 instead of 20-23), and my temperatures have stabilized and gone up (pre-ovulation temps used to be 96.6-96.9 and now are 97.4-97.6, which is much more "normal"). My spotting issue has also gotten a bit better over the past couple cycles. I obviously haven't gotten my BFP (YET! lol), but it's definitely made a difference for me. Just wanted to share :) If you want me to share more info on my experience with acupuncture, just let me know! I'm a huge proponent!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> Ladies for the first day in over a week my husband is not throwing up or groaning in agony because of stomach pain! Thank you Jesus :happydance:!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you Lord! Did they ever find out what is causing all of this pain?Click to expand...

We have a ears, nose, and throat specialist appointment this afternoon, but we still have no clue what is causing the pain. Every scan and xray he took looks great. :shrug: 



Godsjewel said:


> Any of you ladies take Clomid?
> 
> If so, I have a few questions for you.
> 
> How many cycles have you taken it?
> 
> How do you feel while taking it?
> 
> How many follicles have you seen develop?
> 
> Very curious since hubby and I aren't doing IUI's anymore, the doctor wanted me to try Clomid for that extra boost :thumbup:

I never took it, but I got some and was going to try it next cycle. My sister in law took it for 3 cycles and got pregnant with twins on the third cycle. The only side effect she complained about back then was feeling bloated and sweating at night while taking it. She wasn't ovulating when she started the clomid. First round was 100 mg and she didn't ovulate. She ovulated with 150mg.


----------



## Godsjewel

Of course the site is back up as soon as its my bedtime:haha:

Good night everyone, will reconnect with you all tomorrow morning:hugs:


----------



## emr11

Hey everyone, sorry I havent been on in awhile! Hope everyone is doing well, I have been keeping you all in my prayers!


----------



## BRK06

Wow! God is really moving in our little family here! 
Steelergirl55 & HisGrace- Congrats on your BFPs!!!!!! That is awesome news!!!! :happydance:

Cuddlebunny- Of course we have room for you Hun!! Welcome! :hugs:

Rozaria- I'm so glad your hubby is feeling better! 

Praying that all you other ladies are well and having a good week so far!!


----------



## roni_75

Hello everyone! I just happened upon this group and I was wondering if it is only for those trying to conceive?


----------



## pcbs777

oh my goodness how amazing is this day... I got my BFP!!!!!!! i am beyond excited even though i thought i wouldnt be after my miscarriage in dec!!! this is a blessing...praying for a healthy 9 months and healthy baby!!! phew....
thank you for all your support everyone!!!


----------



## PrincessBree

pcbs777 said:


> oh my goodness how amazing is this day... I got my BFP!!!!!!! i am beyond excited even though i thought i wouldnt be after my miscarriage in dec!!! this is a blessing...praying for a healthy 9 months and healthy baby!!! phew....
> thank you for all your support everyone!!!

WOOOOWW!!!God has truly humbled me this month,by showing His grace and mercies and showed us that prayer does work,I mean not just 1 BFP but 4?!LOL God is awesome,and I am praying and rejoicing with you sweet sister!!Blessings!!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## PrincessBree

roni_75 said:


> Hello everyone! I just happened upon this group and I was wondering if it is only for those trying to conceive?

Hey!!!Welcome,this group is for anyone who wants to fellowship and support,you are very welcome :hugs:My name is Sabrina,but everybody calls me Bree,the pic of your baby is just adorable :baby:awww!!


----------



## kalyrra

pcbs777 said:


> oh my goodness how amazing is this day... I got my BFP!!!!!!! i am beyond excited even though i thought i wouldnt be after my miscarriage in dec!!! this is a blessing...praying for a healthy 9 months and healthy baby!!! phew....
> thank you for all your support everyone!!!

Congratulations! I pray you have a happy and healthy 9 months!! :happydance:


----------



## Yukki2011

pcbs777 said:


> oh my goodness how amazing is this day... I got my BFP!!!!!!! i am beyond excited even though i thought i wouldnt be after my miscarriage in dec!!! this is a blessing...praying for a healthy 9 months and healthy baby!!! phew....
> thank you for all your support everyone!!!

Congrats! so many :bfp: this month!


----------



## Godsjewel

pcbs777 said:


> oh my goodness how amazing is this day... I got my BFP!!!!!!! i am beyond excited even though i thought i wouldnt be after my miscarriage in dec!!! this is a blessing...praying for a healthy 9 months and healthy baby!!! phew....
> thank you for all your support everyone!!!

God is so good! :happydance: I'm super excited for you :hugs:

Please keep us posted, we would all love to stay in touch with you.


----------



## HisGrace

pcbs777 said:


> oh my goodness how amazing is this day... I got my BFP!!!!!!! i am beyond excited even though i thought i wouldnt be after my miscarriage in dec!!! this is a blessing...praying for a healthy 9 months and healthy baby!!! phew....
> thank you for all your support everyone!!!

Woo-hoo! Praise God. :happydance: Happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Godsjewel

roni_75 said:


> Hello everyone! I just happened upon this group and I was wondering if it is only for those trying to conceive?

hello, my name is Sarah and you are more than welcome to stay and get encouraged through this thread :hugs:

I'm sure you can be a great help with all the newly pregnant ladies on here.

Looking forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Godsjewel

All Scripture is inspired by God and profitable for teaching, for reproof, for correction, for training in righteousness; so that the man of God may be adequate, equipped for every good work.
2 Timothy 3:16-17

For the word of God is living and active. Sharper than any double-edged sword, it penetrates even to dividing soul and spirit, joints and marrow; it judges the thoughts and attitudes of the heart. Hebrews 4:12

My dad was once quite sick with a nasty bout of bronchitis. He went to the emergency room where the physician prescribed antibiotics along with a couple of other medications designed to fight infection and restore his breathing. A few days passed and there was simply no improvement. He continued to have great difficulty doing anything but coughing. What could be wrong? We saw the doctor. We got the prescriptions filled. Why did he continue to be sick?

The answer is really quite simple. Yes, we saw the doctor. Yes, we got the prescriptions filled. However, we learned an amazing thing. Medicine does not make you feel better when it sits unopened on a bathroom counter. 

You see, when we filled the prescriptions, the pharmacy put the medicines in two bags. One bag got opened and the medicine was taken. The other bottles sat unopened on the bathroom counter. No matter how powerful those drugs were, no matter how much of a super pill it might have been, it would do my dad absolutely no good until he opened the bottle, swallowed the pills and let the medicine do what it was designed to do.

Sort of like your Bible, huh?

The Word of God is powerful. It is a love letter from the One who would rather die than live without us. It is our roadmap to Heaven, and the guide on how to survive the difficulties well face until we get there. Within its pages are true, mind-blowing accounts of infertile couples who finally received the long-sought gift of babies, of heart-broken parents who actually survived the death of their children. There are promises of peace, sweet sleep and healing. The truths of the Bible sound phenomenal. So why doesnt the Bible work for you?

The Bible will not work if it sits untouched like the medicine in my dads bathroom. You can go to church--just like we went to the doctor. You can go to the bookstore and buy Bibles in every version--just like we got all the prescriptions filled. However, until you ingest that precious Word, take it inside of you and it becomes a living part of you, the words on its pages will do you no good. An unopened Bible is just like an unopened bottle of medicine. 

Oh, but friend, the power contained in those words when you truly begin to take God at His word! The Word of God is so much more powerful than antibiotics, steroids or any other substance on earth! It is inspired by the God of the universe and written down for you! It will correct you when you err. It will even judge the attitudes of your heart. Thats a little scary when infertility causes us to resent others when she conceives instead of you. Thats when you turn to the Bible to teach you how to deal with your anger and not let it sit in your heart and fester. There is simply no problem you will face--not even infertility--that the Bible cannot help you with.

But you have to do more than let it sit on a shelf, or carry it around. You have to dive in. You have to believe its truth and its power. And oh, what power it holds!

Eventually, we realized my dad hadnt been taking the prescribed medicine. When he took the medicine, it did the job it was supposed to do and he got better. Fortunately, the medicine worked.

Fortunately, the Bible works too!


----------



## BRK06

roni_75 said:


> Hello everyone! I just happened upon this group and I was wondering if it is only for those trying to conceive?

Hi and Welcome! :wave: We'd love to have you! 

Your LO is adorable!


----------



## eissac2012

While I haven't been posting, I have been reading and staying up to date.... Wow... 4 BFP's...that's just amazing! God truly is awesome!


----------



## BRK06

pcbs777 said:


> oh my goodness how amazing is this day... I got my BFP!!!!!!! i am beyond excited even though i thought i wouldnt be after my miscarriage in dec!!! this is a blessing...praying for a healthy 9 months and healthy baby!!! phew....
> thank you for all your support everyone!!!

Wow! Praise God! I'm so excited for you Hun! Congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

roni_75 said:


> Hello everyone! I just happened upon this group and I was wondering if it is only for those trying to conceive?

Welcome! The more, the merrier! :hugs:



pcbs777 said:


> oh my goodness how amazing is this day... I got my BFP!!!!!!! i am beyond excited even though i thought i wouldnt be after my miscarriage in dec!!! this is a blessing...praying for a healthy 9 months and healthy baby!!! phew....
> thank you for all your support everyone!!!

Congrats!! :happydance: God is so good and is surely blessing us this month, isn't He? :thumbup:



PrincessBree said:


> pcbs777 said:
> 
> 
> oh my goodness how amazing is this day... I got my BFP!!!!!!! i am beyond excited even though i thought i wouldnt be after my miscarriage in dec!!! this is a blessing...praying for a healthy 9 months and healthy baby!!! phew....
> thank you for all your support everyone!!!
> 
> WOOOOWW!!!God has truly humbled me this month,by showing His grace and mercies and showed us that prayer does work,I mean not just 1 BFP but 4?!LOL God is awesome,and I am praying and rejoicing with you sweet sister!!Blessings!!:hugs::happydance:Click to expand...

AMEN! What a blessing!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

pcbs777 said:


> oh my goodness how amazing is this day... I got my BFP!!!!!!! i am beyond excited even though i thought i wouldnt be after my miscarriage in dec!!! this is a blessing...praying for a healthy 9 months and healthy baby!!! phew....
> thank you for all your support everyone!!!

Thank you Jesus! Congratulations!


----------



## PrincessBree

A few months ago I had done the 21day progesterone test to check if I was ovulating and was told all was well..anyway when I went yesterday they told me that they had taken my blood but the test NEVER got done as they 'forgot' to check the box on the blood test sheet :cry: so now I don't know if I am ovulating or not.And you guessed it I have to start the process all over again!

I cried when I got out the office out of frustration. I guess it was just a mistake and that is ok but I guess it made me realise,I am either standing on the word of God or not. Not on any test results, not on whether I am actually ovulating or not I still must stand strong on Gods promise to have a baby!

I have long realised this is not a natural desire.I have tried to do other things and stay focused on them and yet this desire to have a baby just wont leave!But regardless of the tests that have and havent been done,His promise is STILL sure.

He is the God who impregnanted Mary with baby Jesus...I wonder if He waited until she was ovulating to do that?No because it was divine.

SO ladies be encouraged God CAN do all things-He opened Hannah's womb,He made Elizabeth pregnant,He caused Sarah whose body was OLD (things were probably a lil creeky)lol to get pregnant.He done it why?Because of purpose because He had a plan and purpose for every SINGLE one of those mothers and those babies who were to grow into Bible trail blazer!Samuel,John the Baptist and Isaac...Who knows who YOUR baby will be?


----------



## Godsjewel

PrincessBree said:


> A few months ago I had done the 21day progesterone test to check if I was ovulating and was told all was well..anyway when I went yesterday they told me that they had taken my blood but the test NEVER got done as they 'forgot' to check the box on the blood test sheet :cry: so now I don't know if I am ovulating or not.And you guessed it I have to start the process all over again!
> 
> I cried when I got out the office out of frustration. I guess it was just a mistake and that is ok but I guess it made me realise,I am either standing on the word of God or not. Not on any test results, not on whether I am actually ovulating or not I still must stand strong on Gods promise to have a baby!
> 
> I have long realised this is not a natural desire.I have tried to do other things and stay focused on them and yet this desire to have a baby just wont leave!But regardless of the tests that have and havent been done,His promise is STILL sure.
> 
> He is the God who impregnanted Mary with baby Jesus...I wonder if He waited until she was ovulating to do that?No because it was divine.
> 
> SO ladies be encouraged God CAN do all things-He opened Hannah's womb,He made Elizabeth pregnant,He caused Sarah whose body was OLD (things were probably a lil creeky)lol to get pregnant.He done it why?Because of purpose because He had a plan and purpose for every SINGLE one of those mothers and those babies who were to grow into Bible trail blazer!Samuel,John the Baptist and Isaac...Who knows who YOUR baby will be?


Good word sis! :thumbup:


----------



## Yukki2011

So I am back from my appointment heartbeat was great! Everything looked good Doc was very happy. And I don't have to take the meds.she said I look to be 8 weeks. :D


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Yukki2011 said:


> So I am back from my appointment heartbeat was great! Everything looked good Doc was very happy. And I don't have to take the meds.she said I look to be 8 weeks. :D

Praise God! I am glad that everything went so well! :happydance:


----------



## steelergirl55

PrincessBree said:


> A few months ago I had done the 21day progesterone test to check if I was ovulating and was told all was well..anyway when I went yesterday they told me that they had taken my blood but the test NEVER got done as they 'forgot' to check the box on the blood test sheet :cry: so now I don't know if I am ovulating or not.And you guessed it I have to start the process all over again!

Believe it or not, this happened to me too! I don't know if your labs were sent to Quest, but if they were it might not have been your office's fault. I called the lab and pitched a fit when this happened. Moral of the story, the Sept test they missed probably would have shown no O, since in hindsight I can tell you that I had NO symptoms. October I started having O symptoms (one year after stopping BCPs) and that is when they repeated my progesterone and got a good result. Still started Clomid since my cycles were irregular, but you know the rest... :happydance: - all part of His plan!

:hugs: Praying for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Yukki2011 said:


> So I am back from my appointment heartbeat was great! Everything looked good Doc was very happy. And I don't have to take the meds.she said I look to be 8 weeks. :D

8 weeks already?!How time has flown!I will be praying for you and baby I am glad all is going well!xx


----------



## Heather11

CuddleBunny said:


> Hello ladies, I know I am joining very late :blush:
> 
> Hopefully you all have room for me :haha:
> 
> I have been on this journey a long time (13th cycle TTC with 1 year ntnp before that) after a loss and my strength and hope in God is what keeps me going with a positive attitude. A verse that has always kept me at peace (not only in TTC but in all of my life!) is
> "_The Lord is close to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit_" Psalm 34:18
> 
> I have led a very struggled life and didn't always accept God. Now that I accept him into my heart I am finally at peace.
> 
> Thank you for starting this thread! Congratulations on all the BFPs and I know God has a plan for all of us that are still waiting! :hugs:


Welcome to the thread! This is an amazing group of ladies! I am sure you will fit right in!! :flower:


----------



## Yukki2011

PrincessBree said:


> Yukki2011 said:
> 
> 
> So I am back from my appointment heartbeat was great! Everything looked good Doc was very happy. And I don't have to take the meds.she said I look to be 8 weeks. :D
> 
> 8 weeks already?!How time has flown!I will be praying for you and baby I am glad all is going well!xxClick to expand...

 Yes I know it flies by I am due October 24th. :) Thanks for your prayers!


----------



## LillySapphire

Wow - I missed a few days and got to come back to so many BFPs, PRAISE THE LORD!! Big congrats to SteelerGirl55, HisGrace & PCBS777!! :happydance::happydance: And also to Yukki, who I don't think I ever had the opportunity to congratulate. 


And AMEN to this ... it's something we can all use a reminder of now and again ...


PrincessBree said:


> I am either standing on the word of God or not. Not on any test results, not on whether I am actually ovulating or not I still must stand strong on Gods promise to have a baby!


----------



## HisGrace

Yukki2011 said:


> So I am back from my appointment heartbeat was great! Everything looked good Doc was very happy. And I don't have to take the meds.she said I look to be 8 weeks. :D

Praise God! How exciting! Glad everything looks great. 



Yukki2011 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yukki2011 said:
> 
> 
> So I am back from my appointment heartbeat was great! Everything looked good Doc was very happy. And I don't have to take the meds.she said I look to be 8 weeks. :D
> 
> 8 weeks already?!How time has flown!I will be praying for you and baby I am glad all is going well!xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes I know it flies by I am due October 24th. :) Thanks for your prayers!Click to expand...

That our anniversary. It's a good date. :)


----------



## Mumma09

Congratulation to all the mummies who have got a BFP this month!!!!!! How exciting praying that your journey of the next 9 months is a safe and healthy one!!


----------



## prayingfor1

pcbs777 said:


> oh my goodness how amazing is this day... I got my BFP!!!!!!! i am beyond excited even though i thought i wouldnt be after my miscarriage in dec!!! this is a blessing...praying for a healthy 9 months and healthy baby!!! phew....
> thank you for all your support everyone!!!

Congratulations! God is so good! I can't believe there were 4 BFPs this month! Ahh the power of prayer...


----------



## prayingfor1

Yukki2011 said:


> So I am back from my appointment heartbeat was great! Everything looked good Doc was very happy. And I don't have to take the meds.she said I look to be 8 weeks. :D

That's great news! :thumbup:


----------



## steelergirl55

Godsjewel said:


> Any of you ladies take Clomid?
> 
> If so, I have a few questions for you.
> 
> How many cycles have you taken it?
> 
> How do you feel while taking it?
> 
> How many follicles have you seen develop?
> 
> Very curious since hubby and I aren't doing IUI's anymore, the doctor wanted me to try Clomid for that extra boost :thumbup:

I used Clomid for three cycles, CD #3-7 each time. I took 50mg the first month, then 100mg, then back to 50 mg. I had a few hot flashes, and I literally emanated heat while sleeping! I had a bit of cramping, too, but I was doing so much symptom spotting, who knows what was real and what imagined! I temped, since that is what my gyn asked me to do when I started it in Dec and continued it after starting my second cycle and seeing my RE for the first time. I definitely had high temps while on the med. The RE wanted me to use OPKs and call for an US when I got my positive OPK. I ovulated later than they expected both cycles (CD #16) so my US was on CD#15 both times. This last cycle my US showed 18mm, 19mm, and 26mm follicles! Though I think I started ovulating on my own a month or two before starting Clomid, I certainly wouldn't have produced 3 mature follicles without it!


----------



## me222

PrincessBree said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Seeing as this seems to be where the Lord would have me fellowship and share recently I just wanted to speak with you all?
> 
> Recently God has been REALLY shining a light and showing me the sins of my heart!And I have realised (as I have once many times before) that I am battling with jealousy!
> 
> God has really shown me the root cause of this jealousy-I am not a malicious person and I want good for others.I just really feel that grip of jealousy upon my heart when it comes to rejoicing with others.When the Bible clearly tells us to "rejoice with those who are rejoicing and mourn with those that are mourning"Romans 12:15.
> 
> The thing is that is what I do-exactly that I do what is required of me but I still feel jealousy trying to get the better of me,and I have to pray it away!Thing is I want to actually feel that REJOICE feeling with others.Knowing that God will in His time come through for me.This is the kind of thing which I find myself bringing to the foot of the Cross time and time again.To the point of tears.
> 
> When I got married I lost like most of my girlfriends because of jealousy (as I was the first of us to get married).The relationships we once had,never recovered,though I forgave them and moved on,it just never was the same.WHY?Because of jealousy-I am tired of seeing my relationships with others crumbles because of the spirit of jealousy.You then think-is this jealousy or do I just feel sorry for myself?!I don't know either way none of those things belong in this temple!
> 
> I am not the type of Christian who tries to hide her sin or hide behind a mask,I so love Jesus and I know that here is a safe place for me to be myself.Its funny because in my Church it is not really that easy to be real with others,as my husband is in leadership training so there is that pressure,to be 'perfect' and I have never fit that mould,sticking out like a sore thumb lol.But as believers we should be able to come and be real with one another.
> 
> Everyone else might be cool and everyone else might have it all together lol but I just wanted to confess how I feel pray for me sisters!!Because I am for sure praying for you allXxX:hugs::hugs:

PrincessBree, thank you for the encouragement to be real. I want to be real as well and I so know what you mean about how it can be hard in church because we all feel the pressure to put up a front of having life all together. I don't, none of us do. We all sin, we all fall short. Church should be about basking in God's grace in Jesus, building each other up in the Lord, worshipping together without worrying what others think. May we all become more real with one another. 

I also lost a friend after I got married. I don't know what exactly happened, but when my husband and I returned from our honeymoon, my friend just seemed more awkward around me and started to hang out with another friend - not including me. It hurt and I forgive her (and got to continually do so). I hadn't changed since marrying, I was still the same. I guess it was jealousy. But, I too, have jealousy. I can be jealous of young married couples in my church who have babies. 
Oh Lord, help us to look to you and not point and say, "Why them and not me?" Help us to remember that You love us and please help us to rely on You and trust You even when we don't understand...
'cause, Father, I sure don't understand why I haven't conceived and many of us here don't know why either and even if we do, we pray for children. Help us to rely on You." Amen.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Wow God does listen & answers our prayers Indeed - u ladies are living proof...Congrats to all the BFP's you ladies deserve it :happydance::happydance: be blessed!


----------



## PrincessBree

me222 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> Seeing as this seems to be where the Lord would have me fellowship and share recently I just wanted to speak with you all?
> 
> Recently God has been REALLY shining a light and showing me the sins of my heart!And I have realised (as I have once many times before) that I am battling with jealousy!
> 
> God has really shown me the root cause of this jealousy-I am not a malicious person and I want good for others.I just really feel that grip of jealousy upon my heart when it comes to rejoicing with others.When the Bible clearly tells us to "rejoice with those who are rejoicing and mourn with those that are mourning"Romans 12:15.
> 
> The thing is that is what I do-exactly that I do what is required of me but I still feel jealousy trying to get the better of me,and I have to pray it away!Thing is I want to actually feel that REJOICE feeling with others.Knowing that God will in His time come through for me.This is the kind of thing which I find myself bringing to the foot of the Cross time and time again.To the point of tears.
> 
> When I got married I lost like most of my girlfriends because of jealousy (as I was the first of us to get married).The relationships we once had,never recovered,though I forgave them and moved on,it just never was the same.WHY?Because of jealousy-I am tired of seeing my relationships with others crumbles because of the spirit of jealousy.You then think-is this jealousy or do I just feel sorry for myself?!I don't know either way none of those things belong in this temple!
> 
> I am not the type of Christian who tries to hide her sin or hide behind a mask,I so love Jesus and I know that here is a safe place for me to be myself.Its funny because in my Church it is not really that easy to be real with others,as my husband is in leadership training so there is that pressure,to be 'perfect' and I have never fit that mould,sticking out like a sore thumb lol.But as believers we should be able to come and be real with one another.
> 
> Everyone else might be cool and everyone else might have it all together lol but I just wanted to confess how I feel pray for me sisters!!Because I am for sure praying for you allXxX:hugs::hugs:
> 
> PrincessBree, thank you for the encouragement to be real. I want to be real as well and I so know what you mean about how it can be hard in church because we all feel the pressure to put up a front of having life all together. I don't, none of us do. We all sin, we all fall short. Church should be about basking in God's grace in Jesus, building each other up in the Lord, worshipping together without worrying what others think. May we all become more real with one another.
> 
> I also lost a friend after I got married. I don't know what exactly happened, but when my husband and I returned from our honeymoon, my friend just seemed more awkward around me and started to hang out with another friend - not including me. It hurt and I forgive her (and got to continually do so). I hadn't changed since marrying, I was still the same. I guess it was jealousy. But, I too, have jealousy. I can be jealous of young married couples in my church who have babies.
> Oh Lord, help us to look to you and not point and say, "Why them and not me?" Help us to remember that You love us and please help us to rely on You and trust You even when we don't understand...
> 'cause, Father, I sure don't understand why I haven't conceived and many of us here don't know why either and even if we do, we pray for children. Help us to rely on You." Amen.Click to expand...


Sis,thankyou soo much for that heartfelt prayer.You know I believe based upon the sincerity of our hearts,God will truely hear and answer this prayer!!:cloud9:

Yep the more I look into it I realise that jealousy is one of those things that can silently creep up on you and affect your actions and the way that you treat other people (even if you dont realise you are doing it) and it takes the Holy Spirit to reveal the extent of what is going on in our hearts!Moments like these I thank God for the blood of Jesus!To wash away our every sin!!:happydance: Thankyou for sharing in this with us sis,your prayer was a great encouragment and I believe a change is going to come for all of us that desire it!!:happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

My mother once had a small stroke. We thank God that there were no lasting effects, but for a time we were quite scared. The tiny clot causing the stroke was so small that the doctors could not even see it, but the temporary damage it caused was apparent to everyone. While the blood flow to her brain was blocked, her body ceased to function as it should. Her speech was garbled, her body was in great pain, and she was terribly confused. She would attempt to tell us what she needed, but her words sounded like they were spoken in a foreign language, and we simply could not communicate with her. Perhaps the most disturbing to us was that during her stroke, my mother did not know who her family members were. She did not know she loved us and she did not know that we loved her. 

Have you noticed a time that it seems none of your prayers were being answered? You pray every day for a baby. You plead with God to place life in your womb, yet month after month passes with no positive pregnancy test. Youve wondered if God has even heard your cries. Perhaps youve had a stroke in your prayer life. 

Did you know that sin is to your prayer life what that blood clot was to my mothers physical life? I am not saying that infertility is punishment for sin. There are several passages of Scripture that show infertile couples that God refers to as blameless or upright. However, if there is sin in your heart, God is simply not able to hear your cries for a baby. Its not that He isnt able to give you a baby. Its not that He has stopped loving you. If there is sin in your heart, God cannot hear your cries. Cant you see why God hates sin so much? Sin causes a separation between God and you, the child He loves so very much. Read the passage of Scripture found in Isaiah 59:1-2:

Behold, the LORDs hand is not so short that it cannot save; Nor is His ear so dull that it cannot hear. But your iniquities have made a separation between you and your God, and your sins have hidden His face from you so that He does not hear.

Just as my mothers body was affected by the clot in her brain, your prayer life can be affected by sin in your heart. It doesnt have to be huge, obvious sin. It may be a grudge you hold against someone that only God sees. Whatever the case may be, if there is sin there, your communication with the Father is affected. My mother couldnt talk to us because of the clot restricting blood flow to her brain. We couldnt tell what she was saying to us, and she couldnt understand what we were trying to say to her. If sin is causing a separation between you and God, He cannot hear your cries for help and you wont be able to communicate with Him. You may even find yourself wondering if you will still love and serve God, or even doubting the undeniable fact that He loves you. 

No matter the condition of your heart, one thing remains. God loves you and desires an intimate relationship with you. Even if sin has caused your communication with your Father to be affected, realize that God is unwilling to leave things this way. Go with me to 2 Chronicles 7:14-15:
If my people, who are called by my name, will humble themselves and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, then will I hear from heaven and will forgive their sin and will heal their land. Now my eyes will be open and my ears attentive to the prayers offered in this place. 2 Chronicles 7:14-15

God is faithful, even if we are unfaithful. He forgives sin and opens the lines of communication again. Seek Gods face today. Call on His Name. If there is sin in your heart, why not ask forgiveness and open the lines of communication with Him again today.


----------



## LillyLee

Thank you Sarah,

I really needed that this morning. I wanted to request that my husband be kept in everyone thoughts and prayers today. He is trying to apply for some new jobs that have psychological evaluations. He was just told that he failed the testing due to anger and self control issues. I need to say that my husband is the gentlest most self controlled person I have ever met. I don't know how the psychologist even made these statements about him and he is crushed right now. 

All I keep thinking is that God has a better plan and that while we can't see it right now it's out there for us. He told me that we need to talk about some things, and I know one of those things is going to be possibly going back on BC until he gets another job offer. I waited so long for him to finally agree to have a baby and now I think he might take it away. A huge part of me knows that this is such a petty and selfish thing to be feeling when he has just been denied a job. I think we both just need strength to get through it and an understanding that only God has perfect timing.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Godsjewel

LillyLee said:


> Thank you Sarah,
> 
> I really needed that this morning. I wanted to request that my husband be kept in everyone thoughts and prayers today. He is trying to apply for some new jobs that have psychological evaluations. He was just told that he failed the testing due to anger and self control issues. I need to say that my husband is the gentlest most self controlled person I have ever met. I don't know how the psychologist even made these statements about him and he is crushed right now.
> 
> All I keep thinking is that God has a better plan and that while we can't see it right now it's out there for us. He told me that we need to talk about some things, and I know one of those things is going to be possibly going back on BC until he gets another job offer. I waited so long for him to finally agree to have a baby and now I think he might take it away. A huge part of me knows that this is such a petty and selfish thing to be feeling when he has just been denied a job. I think we both just need strength to get through it and an understanding that only God has perfect timing.
> 
> Thanks ladies!


Im sorry you and your hubby are hitting some difficult times right now, but God sees the bigger picture. He is the one in control and can turn your situation around for the good. 

I have learned that He will never give you more than you can handle, put all your hope and trust in Him and see what He can do.

Turn your burdens over to the LORD, and he will take care of you. He will never let the righteous person stumble. Psalm 55:22

Looking forward to hearing a praise report soon! :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

hmmm, where's everyone at??? :shrug:

You are all busy or your computers aren't working :haha:

Just wanted to stop by and let you know I'm thinking about you and praying you're having a wonderful day :hugs:


----------



## faithmum

WOW!! Congrats on all the BFPS ladies!! 

SteelerGirl55, HisGrace, PCBS777 and Yukki - Here's to happy and healthy pregnancies!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> hmmm, where's everyone at??? :shrug:
> 
> You are all busy or your computers aren't working :haha:
> 
> Just wanted to stop by and let you know I'm thinking about you and praying you're having a wonderful day :hugs:

I'm here!!!! :flower: Just got home from work a couple of hours ago and now I am buried in the books trying to finish up my final papers. Quarter ends on Friday and then I get a couple weeks off before the next classes start!!! Until then lots of :coffee: for me!


----------



## hopeful2012

Im here- im actually working. Being a new grad in Critical Care requires us to go through more education, but luckily they pay us to sit at home and do the classwork! LOL. Got to actually go in to a extremely boring class tomorrow, but then i get a three day weekend...


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> hmmm, where's everyone at??? :shrug:
> 
> You are all busy or your computers aren't working :haha:
> 
> Just wanted to stop by and let you know I'm thinking about you and praying you're having a wonderful day :hugs:

They reconfigured our office space and now EVERYONE can see my computer screen. I don't want anyone to see me on BnB when I should be working :haha:. I always sneak and get on when I'm alone or when someone goes to the other side of the room.


----------



## roni_75

Thank you Bree :) I look forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## uwa_amanda

Can I join you here?

My name is Amanda and am 29 years old. My husband (aged 35) and I are college sweethearts and have been married for nearly seven years and together for ten years. We have been trying to have a baby for a little over five years and only have three cycles left before we are unable to continue with treatments. I definitely believe in God, however, I don't go to church like I should. I have been reading this thread for quite a while and even cried last night while reading everything. I feel like we are approaching a crossroads in this infertility journey and I need some prayers and insight to help us be strong, should our current treatments not work.

I have been through six cycles of Clomid. The first three months were at 50 mg and the last three cycles have been at 100 mg. Our doctor just told us that if we aren't pregnant by June, then he won't be able to do anything else for us and I am so scared. We are financially unable to go the next step or even to adopt. I'm trying so hard not to think of life without children, as our Father knows our plans for us. It's so hard not to think about it though.

Thanks for "listening." :)


----------



## roni_75

uwa_amanda said:


> Can I join you here?
> 
> My name is Amanda and am 29 years old. My husband (aged 35) and I are college sweethearts and have been married for nearly seven years and together for ten years. We have been trying to have a baby for a little over five years and only have three cycles left before we are unable to continue with treatments. I definitely believe in God, however, I don't go to church like I should. I have been reading this thread for quite a while and even cried last night while reading everything. I feel like we are approaching a crossroads in this infertility journey and I need some prayers and insight to help us be strong, should our current treatments not work.
> 
> I have been through six cycles of Clomid. The first three months were at 50 mg and the last three cycles have been at 100 mg. Our doctor just told us that if we aren't pregnant by June, then he won't be able to do anything else for us and I am so scared. We are financially unable to go the next step or even to adopt. I'm trying so hard not to think of life without children, as our Father knows our plans for us. It's so hard not to think about it though.
> 
> Thanks for "listening." :)

I will Pray for you! :hugs:


----------



## steelergirl55

uwa_amanda said:


> Can I join you here?
> 
> My name is Amanda and am 29 years old. My husband (aged 35) and I are college sweethearts and have been married for nearly seven years and together for ten years. We have been trying to have a baby for a little over five years and only have three cycles left before we are unable to continue with treatments. I definitely believe in God, however, I don't go to church like I should. I have been reading this thread for quite a while and even cried last night while reading everything. I feel like we are approaching a crossroads in this infertility journey and I need some prayers and insight to help us be strong, should our current treatments not work.
> 
> I have been through six cycles of Clomid. The first three months were at 50 mg and the last three cycles have been at 100 mg. Our doctor just told us that if we aren't pregnant by June, then he won't be able to do anything else for us and I am so scared. We are financially unable to go the next step or even to adopt. I'm trying so hard not to think of life without children, as our Father knows our plans for us. It's so hard not to think about it though.
> 
> Thanks for "listening." :)

Welcome, Amanda! You are in my prayers. I, too, cried the first time I stumbled upon this thread. But I was smiling the whole time, feeling like I had found something really special. And I was right! The ladies on here are awesome, and they will help you strengthen your faith. This is truly a joyous place to join and praise God!


----------



## kelkel82

uwa_amanda said:


> Can I join you here?
> 
> My name is Amanda and am 29 years old. My husband (aged 35) and I are college sweethearts and have been married for nearly seven years and together for ten years. We have been trying to have a baby for a little over five years and only have three cycles left before we are unable to continue with treatments. I definitely believe in God, however, I don't go to church like I should. I have been reading this thread for quite a while and even cried last night while reading everything. I feel like we are approaching a crossroads in this infertility journey and I need some prayers and insight to help us be strong, should our current treatments not work.
> 
> I have been through six cycles of Clomid. The first three months were at 50 mg and the last three cycles have been at 100 mg. Our doctor just told us that if we aren't pregnant by June, then he won't be able to do anything else for us and I am so scared. We are financially unable to go the next step or even to adopt. I'm trying so hard not to think of life without children, as our Father knows our plans for us. It's so hard not to think about it though.
> 
> Thanks for "listening." :)

Hi Amanda, 
You're in a safe place to share what you're going through. I can't imagine how your heart must be breaking right now. 
Don't give up! We're praying for you. :hugs:
Kelley


----------



## beckysprayer

uwa_amanda said:


> Can I join you here?
> 
> My name is Amanda and am 29 years old. My husband (aged 35) and I are college sweethearts and have been married for nearly seven years and together for ten years. We have been trying to have a baby for a little over five years and only have three cycles left before we are unable to continue with treatments. I definitely believe in God, however, I don't go to church like I should. I have been reading this thread for quite a while and even cried last night while reading everything. I feel like we are approaching a crossroads in this infertility journey and I need some prayers and insight to help us be strong, should our current treatments not work.
> 
> I have been through six cycles of Clomid. The first three months were at 50 mg and the last three cycles have been at 100 mg. Our doctor just told us that if we aren't pregnant by June, then he won't be able to do anything else for us and I am so scared. We are financially unable to go the next step or even to adopt. I'm trying so hard not to think of life without children, as our Father knows our plans for us. It's so hard not to think about it though.
> 
> Thanks for "listening." :)


Welcome, Amanda! :hugs: I will be praying for you, that God provides you with a little blessing of your own. I know quite a few people who tried for many, many years and were surprised with a little baby after they thought their chances ran out and they would never have children. Don't give up hope :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> Can I join you here?
> 
> My name is Amanda and am 29 years old. My husband (aged 35) and I are college sweethearts and have been married for nearly seven years and together for ten years. We have been trying to have a baby for a little over five years and only have three cycles left before we are unable to continue with treatments. I definitely believe in God, however, I don't go to church like I should. I have been reading this thread for quite a while and even cried last night while reading everything. I feel like we are approaching a crossroads in this infertility journey and I need some prayers and insight to help us be strong, should our current treatments not work.
> 
> I have been through six cycles of Clomid. The first three months were at 50 mg and the last three cycles have been at 100 mg. Our doctor just told us that if we aren't pregnant by June, then he won't be able to do anything else for us and I am so scared. We are financially unable to go the next step or even to adopt. I'm trying so hard not to think of life without children, as our Father knows our plans for us. It's so hard not to think about it though.
> 
> Thanks for "listening." :)

Hi Amanda! Welcome, my name is Sarah and I'm so glad you joined us :hugs:

I have been ttc for 4 1/2 years and have also come to the end of my fertility treatments. Last month was our last IUI which ended in a BFN, but I'm ok with that because what a bigger testimony it will be when the Lord blesses us without the "extra" help. Becky, one of our thread sisters on here, told us a story of a couple who ttc for 7 years and after that, they ended up having 7 children naturally....yes, you read that right, 7!!!! 

I know it's hard Hun, but with God all things are possible. I've been through various trials in my life and He has never failed me, why would he now?

Looking forward to getting to know more about you :flower:


----------



## beckysprayer

Does anyone know how many BFPs we've had since this thread was started and how far along each lady is? I think it'd be neat to have a running list somewhere, counting our many blessings from God up one by one! :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> Does anyone know how many BFPs we've had since this thread was started and how far along each lady is? I think it'd be neat to have a running list somewhere, counting our many blessings from God up one by one! :thumbup: :happydance:

I believe there were 7, but one turned into an angel.


----------



## BRK06

Hi ladies! Forgive me for being MIA lately... Between appts and flipping our schedules back to nights, I haven't had much time to get on here :( I'm going to do better now!

Sarah and Bree, thanks so much for your encouraging words. You've both struck home with your posts the last couple of days... It's good to know we have a wonderful God to turn to no matter what!

LillyLee- I'm sorry to hear about your husband's job issue and it affecting TTC :hugs: My hubby was watching "The A-Team" movie the other night and I completely agree with one of the lines: "I don't subscribe to coincidences... No matter how random things may appear, there's still a plan." God throws us curve-balls sometimes, but we just have to trust in Him to bring us through it and have faith that He has bigger things planned for us! I will be praying for you both... Hang in there Sis! :hugs:

Amanda- Hi and Welcome! I'm Kim :hi: I'm so glad you've joined us! I hope you find this to be a place of encouragement and a safe place to share anything on your mind. I know TTC for so long takes its toll on you after awhile. I'm adding you to my prayer list! You're going to have an awesome testimony to share... Don't give up! :hugs:

As for me, I had an MRI today! For some reason I thought it was on the 15th... Good thing I checked! :dohh: I'm not really claustrophobic, but the little tube they put you in is kinda too close for comfort (2in from my face! Yikes!). I was a bit freaked out when they started putting me inside, but I closed my eyes and prayed that God would get me through it. Amazing Grace started running through my head and this feeling of peace and calm washed over me... I was in that thing for a little over 15 mins and He was right there with me the whole time! Thank you Lord!


I thank God everyday for you ladies!! I hope your week is going well. You're in my thoughts and prayers, even when I'm not able to post!


----------



## PrincessBree

uwa_amanda said:


> Can I join you here?
> 
> My name is Amanda and am 29 years old. My husband (aged 35) and I are college sweethearts and have been married for nearly seven years and together for ten years. We have been trying to have a baby for a little over five years and only have three cycles left before we are unable to continue with treatments. I definitely believe in God, however, I don't go to church like I should. I have been reading this thread for quite a while and even cried last night while reading everything. I feel like we are approaching a crossroads in this infertility journey and I need some prayers and insight to help us be strong, should our current treatments not work.
> 
> I have been through six cycles of Clomid. The first three months were at 50 mg and the last three cycles have been at 100 mg. Our doctor just told us that if we aren't pregnant by June, then he won't be able to do anything else for us and I am so scared. We are financially unable to go the next step or even to adopt. I'm trying so hard not to think of life without children, as our Father knows our plans for us. It's so hard not to think about it though.
> 
> Thanks for "listening." :)

Hey Amanda,

My name is Bree:flower: its great to have you!!

Amanda, with God all things are possible,always remember that just when we are about to give up God is working out a miracle on our behalf.Continue to trust and hope in Him,and us sisters are going to be praying for you daily.

Many blessing sis and welcome :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

LillyLee said:


> Thank you Sarah,
> 
> I really needed that this morning. I wanted to request that my husband be kept in everyone thoughts and prayers today. He is trying to apply for some new jobs that have psychological evaluations. He was just told that he failed the testing due to anger and self control issues. I need to say that my husband is the gentlest most self controlled person I have ever met. I don't know how the psychologist even made these statements about him and he is crushed right now.
> 
> All I keep thinking is that God has a better plan and that while we can't see it right now it's out there for us. He told me that we need to talk about some things, and I know one of those things is going to be possibly going back on BC until he gets another job offer. I waited so long for him to finally agree to have a baby and now I think he might take it away. A huge part of me knows that this is such a petty and selfish thing to be feeling when he has just been denied a job. I think we both just need strength to get through it and an understanding that only God has perfect timing.
> 
> Thanks ladies!

I once went for an interview and they turned me down I cried some serious tears on that night.Little over a week later a job called me out of the blue and asked to interview me and I got the job and it was like twice as much salary!!You are right sis-God DOES have a better plan for you both:hugs:!Keep trusting and we are praying!


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> hmmm, where's everyone at??? :shrug:
> 
> You are all busy or your computers aren't working :haha:
> 
> Just wanted to stop by and let you know I'm thinking about you and praying you're having a wonderful day :hugs:

Praying for you too sis!!

Different time zones-when you guys have just started work I am just about to get off,and evening times,well let me just testify lol since we got the preseed bd has just been out of this world so dh and I are pretty occupied of an evening who said you cant have fun while ttc!!(Sorry for tmi but Lord I love holy matrimony LOL):happydance:


----------



## uwa_amanda

Thank y'all so much for your words of encouragement.

A little more about myself...

My husband and I met when we were sophomores at college (University of West Alabama). We had an 8:00 class that was, in my opinion, pretty boring! He sat across the room from me. Well we also had a 9:05 class too and he sat right next to me. After several weeks of just idle chit chat about the weather, during class, he would just stare at me. I kept going home hollering at my parents about this guy in my economics class just staring at me like I'm funny looking or something. After about another couple of weeks of this, he finally got up the nerve to email me and tell me that he liked me. 

So....we started dating. We dated for nearly two years before he proposed to me. The day he proposed to me the unit he was in in the Mississippi National Guard was put on alert for probable deployment. A couple of months later, he was activated and deployed in January '05. We got married at the courthouse during his two-week leave in June of '05 and then he served out his tour of duty coming home on...you guessed it...Christmas Eve! That was by far the best Christmas ever for me. Nearly seven years of wedded bliss later...here we are! :happydance:


----------



## PrincessBree

BRK06 said:


> Hi ladies! Forgive me for being MIA lately... Between appts and flipping our schedules back to nights, I haven't had much time to get on here :( I'm going to do better now!
> 
> Sarah and Bree, thanks so much for your encouraging words. You've both struck home with your posts the last couple of days... It's good to know we have a wonderful God to turn to no matter what!
> 
> LillyLee- I'm sorry to hear about your husband's job issue and it affecting TTC :hugs: My hubby was watching "The A-Team" movie the other night and I completely agree with one of the lines: "I don't subscribe to coincidences... No matter how random things may appear, there's still a plan." God throws us curve-balls sometimes, but we just have to trust in Him to bring us through it and have faith that He has bigger things planned for us! I will be praying for you both... Hang in there Sis! :hugs:
> 
> Amanda- Hi and Welcome! I'm Kim :hi: I'm so glad you've joined us! I hope you find this to be a place of encouragement and a safe place to share anything on your mind. I know TTC for so long takes its toll on you after awhile. I'm adding you to my prayer list! You're going to have an awesome testimony to share... Don't give up! :hugs:
> 
> As for me, I had an MRI today! For some reason I thought it was on the 15th... Good thing I checked! :dohh: I'm not really claustrophobic, but the little tube they put you in is kinda too close for comfort (2in from my face! Yikes!). I was a bit freaked out when they started putting me inside, but I closed my eyes and prayed that God would get me through it. Amazing Grace started running through my head and this feeling of peace and calm washed over me... I was in that thing for a little over 15 mins and He was right there with me the whole time! Thank you Lord!
> 
> 
> I thank God everyday for you ladies!! I hope your week is going well. You're in my thoughts and prayers, even when I'm not able to post!

Kim!!!Praise God for His goodness!Nice to hear from you!When do you get results sis?I am praying for you,we all are even when your not on as much :hugs:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Ladies I am praying for you all! I was feeling a little down last night/this morning and it really lifted my spirits to think of you all and pray for you. There is so much power in calling on the name of Jesus! I hope that each of you have a blessed day and remember that you are special to God and special to me! :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

The Lord gave and the Lord has taken away. Blessed be the Name of the Lord. 
Job 1:21


Based on the story of Job.

Joan was such a praying woman. It seemed she was always praying that God would give her a baby. When she finally conceived, she just felt that all was right with the world!

Then came the crushing news from the doctor. There was no heartbeat. Within just a short time, Joan found that once again there was life in her womb, and just as quickly, she found that the life had too soon ended. Before she could even clear her heart of the magnitude of these losses, she faced another pregnancy--and another loss. Before her heart could heal from one loss, she faced another and another. 

Joans husband stood by her side in the hospital room for the fourth time, watching the doctor pronounce the all too familiar death sentence. He felt there was nothing humanly possible he could do to comfort his broken, hurting sweetheart. He could barely understand the words Joan whispered over and over again as they battled the sobs in her throat for dominance: The Lord gave and the Lord has taken away. Blessed be the Name of the Lord.

The months that followed were hard. Not only had they suffered unspeakable losses, but Joans body had been touched too. When the doctors said shed never carry a baby, it was the final straw. Joans husband was so frustrated and angry with her steadfast faith in the face of this final tragedy. In his anger, he wanted to curse God for His apparent pleasure at their pain, and he wanted Joan to do the same. 

Joan was determined to keep her faith and somehow find the good that would come from this. But the tears kept coming. The sleepless nights were more frequent than the blessed escape from reality that sleep provided. Sorrow was her constant companion. Even with her desire to trust God through her tears, Joan found herself wishing shed never been born. The very thing she feared the most in her life--the loss of baby after baby--had been her excruciating reality. 

Joan had always had a lot of friends. Theyd gone to school together, introduced her to her husband and helped her plan her wedding. They were even at the hospital when she lost her babies. Joan thought surely theyd understand the hurt. So she thought!

Oh honey. Youre young! You can always have another one! Billie had no idea how those words penetrated Joans heart. Didnt she realize what she said? When Joan was faced with another stilled heartbeat, she didnt want another one! She wanted the baby she had lost more than she wanted the oxygen filling her lungs.

Well, Joan, sighed Zoe. Maybe its not meant for you to have children. Lets get your mind off of things and go shopping. As if there was anything she could do to forget her hurt! If she could only weigh her grief, she knew it would be heavier than all the sand on the seashore. Joan certainly didnt understand Gods plan, but she knew one thing. She had not turned from God. Perhaps it was only because she didnt know where else she could go, but she held her broken heart steadfast. 

What kind of friends did she have? She knew they were trying to help. She knew they didnt understand the hurt their words caused. They didnt realize that their words hit her heart like a brick. It didnt matter. If they had accidentally dropped a brick on her foot, it would still hurt, even if they didnt intend to injure her! 

Perhaps the comfort that hurt the most was when her best friend Ellen told her she wouldnt have lost her babies if she had prayed for them enough. You really should have prayed for those babies not to be lost. I would have prayed if I had been you! Joan could hardly believe her ears! She prayed for those babies with her every breath! She had asked everyone she knew to pray that each baby would be born. How much more could she have prayed? What kind of sorry comfort was this? Joan hated her life during this season, but still somehow found strength to say God, though You slay me, yet will I trust You!

Eventually, an amazing thing happened. Joan found that her tears decreased. She realized that her sleep was no longer constantly interrupted by nightmares. She realized that life was beginning to be okay again. Most precious was the fact that she began to see God again. The silence of the Almighty in the time of confusion and loss was hard. Even though she still found herself wondering why God allowed this to happen to her, deep down she knew He was there, leading and guiding her all the way. Her friends caused more hurt than comfort with their statements, and she knew they were wrong. She prayed for them, knowing that they needed to experienced God as she had.

Yes, her hurt was real. Her babies mattered and they would always be a part of her life. Most precious was how God became more and more real to her as well. He revealed Himself to her through the long journey through grief in ways He never had before. And little by little, He restored Joan. He restored her health. He restored her zest for life. And in ways only He could, He brought children into her life. Children she loved, treasured, nurtured, taught. Joans true friends saw her as blessed. Perhaps more blessed than anyone they knew. Joan knew why. There are lessons and blessings that only come through the crucible of loss and healing. And unbelievably, Joan was grateful.

The Lord gave and the Lord has taken away.

Blessed be the Name of the Lord!


----------



## PrincessBree

"Whatever you think is best," Elkanah agreed. "Stay here for now, and may the LORD help you keep your promise." So she stayed home and nursed the baby."1 Samuel 1:23 (NLT)

The story of Hannah speaks to the ttc woman in such a deep way.I have found myself reading it again and again even before I began on my own ttc journey.Hannah just seemed to understand what it was like to be desperate to receive something for the Lord. I truly believe that God had placed the desire to have a baby in her heart,but there is one thing which she said she would do if the Lord was to give her a baby.She made a promise (see 1 Samuel 1:11) to dedicate her son to the Lord for ALL the days of his life!What a promise to make.

Further on when Samuel enters onto the scene Elkanah shows his support as many doting husbands do in giving their wife time to bond and nurture their baby.However he says something which was really highlighted to me-"may the Lord help YOU to keep your promise."

We all make promises in a moment of desperation.I truly believe God got Hannah to a place of desperation where she began to say things that she probably didn't even consider or fully understand at the time?Promising to give your child over to the Lord in those days was not just agreeing to train that child in a godly manner,but the child would actually go and minister before the Lord in the temple!!What about tucking him up at night?And bath times?And bedtime stories?O what a promise Hannah had made!And yet Hannah kept that promise with such delight.And you know what the Lord continued to bless Hannah for keeping her promise-he gave her 3 more sons and 2 daughters.

Can you think of any promises you have cried out to the Lord in your desperation?I sure can!

As some of us continue on our ttc walk and others whom have conceived and even for those mama's may the Lord help us all to keep the promise of praying day and night for our children and preparing our children for their lives to be wholly dedicated to the service of the Lord,in whichever capacity the Lord may desire.

After all the whatever He has given over to us,first and foremost belongs to Him :hugs:

~PrincessBree~


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> The Lord gave and the Lord has taken away. Blessed be the Name of the Lord.
> Job 1:21
> 
> 
> Based on the story of Job.
> 
> Joan was such a praying woman. It seemed she was always praying that God would give her a baby. When she finally conceived, she just felt that all was right with the world!
> 
> Then came the crushing news from the doctor. There was no heartbeat. Within just a short time, Joan found that once again there was life in her womb, and just as quickly, she found that the life had too soon ended. Before she could even clear her heart of the magnitude of these losses, she faced another pregnancy--and another loss. Before her heart could heal from one loss, she faced another and another.
> 
> Joans husband stood by her side in the hospital room for the fourth time, watching the doctor pronounce the all too familiar death sentence. He felt there was nothing humanly possible he could do to comfort his broken, hurting sweetheart. He could barely understand the words Joan whispered over and over again as they battled the sobs in her throat for dominance: The Lord gave and the Lord has taken away. Blessed be the Name of the Lord.
> 
> The months that followed were hard. Not only had they suffered unspeakable losses, but Joans body had been touched too. When the doctors said shed never carry a baby, it was the final straw. Joans husband was so frustrated and angry with her steadfast faith in the face of this final tragedy. In his anger, he wanted to curse God for His apparent pleasure at their pain, and he wanted Joan to do the same.
> 
> Joan was determined to keep her faith and somehow find the good that would come from this. But the tears kept coming. The sleepless nights were more frequent than the blessed escape from reality that sleep provided. Sorrow was her constant companion. Even with her desire to trust God through her tears, Joan found herself wishing shed never been born. The very thing she feared the most in her life--the loss of baby after baby--had been her excruciating reality.
> 
> Joan had always had a lot of friends. Theyd gone to school together, introduced her to her husband and helped her plan her wedding. They were even at the hospital when she lost her babies. Joan thought surely theyd understand the hurt. So she thought!
> 
> Oh honey. Youre young! You can always have another one! Billie had no idea how those words penetrated Joans heart. Didnt she realize what she said? When Joan was faced with another stilled heartbeat, she didnt want another one! She wanted the baby she had lost more than she wanted the oxygen filling her lungs.
> 
> Well, Joan, sighed Zoe. Maybe its not meant for you to have children. Lets get your mind off of things and go shopping. As if there was anything she could do to forget her hurt! If she could only weigh her grief, she knew it would be heavier than all the sand on the seashore. Joan certainly didnt understand Gods plan, but she knew one thing. She had not turned from God. Perhaps it was only because she didnt know where else she could go, but she held her broken heart steadfast.
> 
> What kind of friends did she have? She knew they were trying to help. She knew they didnt understand the hurt their words caused. They didnt realize that their words hit her heart like a brick. It didnt matter. If they had accidentally dropped a brick on her foot, it would still hurt, even if they didnt intend to injure her!
> 
> Perhaps the comfort that hurt the most was when her best friend Ellen told her she wouldnt have lost her babies if she had prayed for them enough. You really should have prayed for those babies not to be lost. I would have prayed if I had been you! Joan could hardly believe her ears! She prayed for those babies with her every breath! She had asked everyone she knew to pray that each baby would be born. How much more could she have prayed? What kind of sorry comfort was this? Joan hated her life during this season, but still somehow found strength to say God, though You slay me, yet will I trust You!
> 
> Eventually, an amazing thing happened. Joan found that her tears decreased. She realized that her sleep was no longer constantly interrupted by nightmares. She realized that life was beginning to be okay again. Most precious was the fact that she began to see God again. The silence of the Almighty in the time of confusion and loss was hard. Even though she still found herself wondering why God allowed this to happen to her, deep down she knew He was there, leading and guiding her all the way. Her friends caused more hurt than comfort with their statements, and she knew they were wrong. She prayed for them, knowing that they needed to experienced God as she had.
> 
> Yes, her hurt was real. Her babies mattered and they would always be a part of her life. Most precious was how God became more and more real to her as well. He revealed Himself to her through the long journey through grief in ways He never had before. And little by little, He restored Joan. He restored her health. He restored her zest for life. And in ways only He could, He brought children into her life. Children she loved, treasured, nurtured, taught. Joans true friends saw her as blessed. Perhaps more blessed than anyone they knew. Joan knew why. There are lessons and blessings that only come through the crucible of loss and healing. And unbelievably, Joan was grateful.
> 
> The Lord gave and the Lord has taken away.
> 
> Blessed be the Name of the Lord!

That touched me deeply I have tears in my eyes,whilst sat here at my desk.I am little by little realising that everything we have or have ever had belongs to God.What a surrendered sprit Joan had.I have definately learnt something from reading this!Thank you for sharing this Sarah,the Lord truly speaks through this message!!


----------



## BRK06

PrincessBree said:


> Kim!!!Praise God for His goodness!Nice to hear from you!When do you get results sis?I am praying for you,we all are even when your not on as much :hugs:

Thanks Sis! They said I should hear something in a few days. I'm praying that we hear good news!!

How have you been?


----------



## BRK06

Praise Song!!! 

Everything To Me-Avalon

I grew up in Sunday school,
I memorized the Golden Rule,
And how Jesus came
To set the sinner free...
I know the story inside-out,
And I can tell you all about
The path that led Him up
To Calvary...
But ask me why He loves me,
And I don't know what to say -
But I'll never be the same,
Bacause He changed my life when He became...

(CHORUS)
Everything to Me -
He's more than a story,
More than words on a page of history
He's the Air that I breathe,
The Water I thirst for,
And the Ground beneath my feet --
He's Everything...
Everything to Me...


We're living in uncertain times,
And more and more, I find
That I'm aware of just
How fragile life can be...
I want to tell the world I've found
A love that turned my life around -
They need to know
That they can taste and see...
Now every day, I'm praying
Just to give my heart away
I want to live for Jesus
So that someone else might see that He is...

(CHORUS)
Everything to Me -
He's more than a story,
More than words on a page of history
He's the Air that I breathe,
The Water I thirst for,
And the Ground beneath my feet --
Oh, He's Everything...

And looking back over my life at the end,
I'm gonna meet You,
Saying You've been
Everything to Me -
You're more than a story,
More than words on a page of history...

(CHORUS)
You're Everything to Me -
You're more than a story,
More than words on a page of history
You're the Air that I breathe,
The Water I thirst for,
And the Ground beneath my feet --
You're Everything...
Lord, You're Everything to Me...

Everything to Me...
You're Everything to Me, Jesus...
Everything to Me...
The Air I breathe, the Song I sing...
Oh-oh...
Everything to Me...
You're my Life and my All, yeah -
You're Everything...


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Praise Song!!!
> 
> Everything To Me-Avalon
> 
> I grew up in Sunday school,
> I memorized the Golden Rule,
> And how Jesus came
> To set the sinner free...
> I know the story inside-out,
> And I can tell you all about
> The path that led Him up
> To Calvary...
> But ask me why He loves me,
> And I don't know what to say -
> But I'll never be the same,
> Bacause He changed my life when He became...
> 
> (CHORUS)
> Everything to Me -
> He's more than a story,
> More than words on a page of history
> He's the Air that I breathe,
> The Water I thirst for,
> And the Ground beneath my feet --
> He's Everything...
> Everything to Me...
> 
> 
> We're living in uncertain times,
> And more and more, I find
> That I'm aware of just
> How fragile life can be...
> I want to tell the world I've found
> A love that turned my life around -
> They need to know
> That they can taste and see...
> Now every day, I'm praying
> Just to give my heart away
> I want to live for Jesus
> So that someone else might see that He is...
> 
> (CHORUS)
> Everything to Me -
> He's more than a story,
> More than words on a page of history
> He's the Air that I breathe,
> The Water I thirst for,
> And the Ground beneath my feet --
> Oh, He's Everything...
> 
> And looking back over my life at the end,
> I'm gonna meet You,
> Saying You've been
> Everything to Me -
> You're more than a story,
> More than words on a page of history...
> 
> (CHORUS)
> You're Everything to Me -
> You're more than a story,
> More than words on a page of history
> You're the Air that I breathe,
> The Water I thirst for,
> And the Ground beneath my feet --
> You're Everything...
> Lord, You're Everything to Me...
> 
> Everything to Me...
> You're Everything to Me, Jesus...
> Everything to Me...
> The Air I breathe, the Song I sing...
> Oh-oh...
> Everything to Me...
> You're my Life and my All, yeah -
> You're Everything...


I LOVE THIS SONG!!!

Years ago my mom and I would do sign language for specials at church and this is one I really wanted to do. We don't really have great singing voices and really wanted to worship God in a special way.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Praise Song!!!
> 
> Everything To Me-Avalon
> 
> I grew up in Sunday school,
> I memorized the Golden Rule,
> And how Jesus came
> To set the sinner free...
> I know the story inside-out,
> And I can tell you all about
> The path that led Him up
> To Calvary...
> But ask me why He loves me,
> And I don't know what to say -
> But I'll never be the same,
> Bacause He changed my life when He became...
> 
> (CHORUS)
> Everything to Me -
> He's more than a story,
> More than words on a page of history
> He's the Air that I breathe,
> The Water I thirst for,
> And the Ground beneath my feet --
> He's Everything...
> Everything to Me...
> 
> 
> We're living in uncertain times,
> And more and more, I find
> That I'm aware of just
> How fragile life can be...
> I want to tell the world I've found
> A love that turned my life around -
> They need to know
> That they can taste and see...
> Now every day, I'm praying
> Just to give my heart away
> I want to live for Jesus
> So that someone else might see that He is...
> 
> (CHORUS)
> Everything to Me -
> He's more than a story,
> More than words on a page of history
> He's the Air that I breathe,
> The Water I thirst for,
> And the Ground beneath my feet --
> Oh, He's Everything...
> 
> And looking back over my life at the end,
> I'm gonna meet You,
> Saying You've been
> Everything to Me -
> You're more than a story,
> More than words on a page of history...
> 
> (CHORUS)
> You're Everything to Me -
> You're more than a story,
> More than words on a page of history
> You're the Air that I breathe,
> The Water I thirst for,
> And the Ground beneath my feet --
> You're Everything...
> Lord, You're Everything to Me...
> 
> Everything to Me...
> You're Everything to Me, Jesus...
> Everything to Me...
> The Air I breathe, the Song I sing...
> Oh-oh...
> Everything to Me...
> You're my Life and my All, yeah -
> You're Everything...
> 
> 
> I LOVE THIS SONG!!!
> 
> Years ago my mom and I would do sign language for specials at church and this is one I really wanted to do. We don't really have great singing voices and really wanted to worship God in a special way.Click to expand...

Awesome!! You know sign language? I've picked up a little here and there...our family uses sign language with our nephew. He can hear just fine, but it's been a good way for him to communicate before he can verbalize what he needs or wants. I'm thinking I'd like to do the same with our little ones!


----------



## kelkel82

Hey gals. Do you ever count months, like I do. What I mean is, do you track what would be your due date if this month was THE month? I'll be ovulating in about a week and it occurred to me, if I don't get pregnant, there def won't be a baby in my life in 2012. Man that really bummed me out. I know it sounds silly but my heart is heavy. Not to mention this month marks a full year since we started trying. I don't want to accept that we're really dealing with IF. :(
Hopefully the marriage retreat this weekend will lift my spirits. 
Together on the journey, 
Kelley


----------



## PrincessBree

kelkel82 said:


> Hey gals. Do you ever count months, like I do. What I mean is, do you track what would be your due date if this month was THE month? I'll be ovulating in about a week and it occurred to me, if I don't get pregnant, there def won't be a baby in my life in 2012. Man that really bummed me out. I know it sounds silly but my heart is heavy. Not to mention this month marks a full year since we started trying. I don't want to accept that we're really dealing with IF. :(
> Hopefully the marriage retreat this weekend will lift my spirits.
> Together on the journey,
> Kelley

Hey Kelley,

I do exactly the same thing,I have calculating and become excited at the prospects of a christmas baby!As with everything we gotta yield it all to Jesus knowing that He knows the exact perfect month for us to conceive(easier said than done I know!)Just conceiving in 2012 has got to be better than not at all right?!But don't give up just yet hun we had 4 BFP this month who knows what could happen this month or early next month?God is able.
Praying for you 
Breex


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

kelkel82 said:


> Hey gals. Do you ever count months, like I do. What I mean is, do you track what would be your due date if this month was THE month? I'll be ovulating in about a week and it occurred to me, if I don't get pregnant, there def won't be a baby in my life in 2012. Man that really bummed me out. I know it sounds silly but my heart is heavy. Not to mention this month marks a full year since we started trying. I don't want to accept that we're really dealing with IF. :(
> Hopefully the marriage retreat this weekend will lift my spirits.
> Together on the journey,
> Kelley

There is plenty of time for you to conceive in 2012 hun! Is the marriage retreat through your church? Where is the retreat? I hope that you and your hubby have a great time, grow closer to each other, and grow closer to God. :thumbup:



PrincessBree said:


> Hey Kelley,
> 
> I do exactly the same thing,I have calculating and become excited at the prospects of a christmas baby!As with everything we gotta yield it all to Jesus knowing that He knows the exact perfect month for us to conceive(easier said than done I know!)Just conceiving in 2012 has got to be better than not at all right?!But don't give up just yet hun we had 4 BFP this month who knows what could happen this month or early next month?God is able.
> Praying for you
> Breex

We are having a miraculous March and we will have an amazing April! I am believing God for :bfp: after :bfp: after :bfp:!!!!!!! 
:dust:


----------



## prayingfor1

kelkel82 said:


> Hey gals. Do you ever count months, like I do. What I mean is, do you track what would be your due date if this month was THE month? I'll be ovulating in about a week and it occurred to me, if I don't get pregnant, there def won't be a baby in my life in 2012. Man that really bummed me out. I know it sounds silly but my heart is heavy. Not to mention this month marks a full year since we started trying. I don't want to accept that we're really dealing with IF. :(
> Hopefully the marriage retreat this weekend will lift my spirits.
> Together on the journey,
> Kelley

I do the same thing! I drive myself crazy doing that, actually! :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

Listen to the love song that I am continually singing to you. I take great delight in you.I rejoice over you with singing. The voice of the world are a cacophony of chaos, pulling you this way and that. Dont listen to those voices; challenge them with My word. Learn to take minibreaks from the world, finding a place to be still in My presence and listen to My voice.

There is immense hidden treasure to be found through listening to Me. Though I pour out blessings upon you always, some of My richest blessing have to be actively sought. I love to reveal Myself to you and your seeking heart opens you up to receive more of My disclosure. Ask and it will be give to you; seek and you will find; know and the door will be opened to you.

The LORD your God is with you. He is a hero who saves you. He happily rejoices over you, renews you with his love, and celebrates over you with shouts of joy. Zephaniah 3:17

Ask and it will be given to you; seek and you will find; knock and the door will be opened to you. Matthew 7:7


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> Hey gals. Do you ever count months, like I do. What I mean is, do you track what would be your due date if this month was THE month? I'll be ovulating in about a week and it occurred to me, if I don't get pregnant, there def won't be a baby in my life in 2012. Man that really bummed me out. I know it sounds silly but my heart is heavy. Not to mention this month marks a full year since we started trying. I don't want to accept that we're really dealing with IF. :(
> Hopefully the marriage retreat this weekend will lift my spirits.
> Together on the journey,
> Kelley




Yes, I think we all do. Im not too worried about having a baby in 2012, Im just hoping to have a happy and healthy pregnancy sometime this year. 

Im sorry this has got you down, but look at what God has been doing in the lives of many of these women on the thread4 BFP in a week4! We just need to continue to trust in Him and know that in due time it will happen
:hugs: 

Have a wonderful time with your hubby on the retreat!

Praying for you sis!


----------



## Godsjewel

I am on cycle day 7 and round 1 of clomid is complete:thumbup:

Took 50mg, twice a day on cycle days 3-7. I feel great and didnt have any side effects. Now its time to relax and pray that some big follicles develop[-o&lt;

Anybody else doing a medicated cycle?


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/ccIBx.jpg


----------



## prayingfor1

Godsjewel said:


> I am on cycle day 7 and round 1 of clomid is complete:thumbup:
> 
> Took 50mg, twice a day on cycle days 3-7. I feel great and didnt have any side effects. Now its time to relax and pray that some big follicles develop[-o&lt;
> 
> Anybody else doing a medicated cycle?

Praying the clomid works for you! :thumbup:


----------



## prayingfor1

Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/ccIBx.jpg

I'm not a teacher, but those are fantastic! :haha:


----------



## Heather11

I am torturing myself watching 16 & pregnant reruns....how do these girls get pregnant so easily??? ARGH!!


----------



## BRK06

kelkel82 said:


> Hey gals. Do you ever count months, like I do. What I mean is, do you track what would be your due date if this month was THE month? I'll be ovulating in about a week and it occurred to me, if I don't get pregnant, there def won't be a baby in my life in 2012. Man that really bummed me out. I know it sounds silly but my heart is heavy. Not to mention this month marks a full year since we started trying. I don't want to accept that we're really dealing with IF. :(
> Hopefully the marriage retreat this weekend will lift my spirits.
> Together on the journey,
> Kelley

Well, I guess it depends on how you look at it... You would still have a baby in 2012, he or she would just be inside instead of out! :) Have faith Sis! It's always WHEN, never IF. :hugs:

I do the same thing... If I had gotten my bfp this month, our LO would have been born on or near my mom and hubby's birthday. Maybe God thinks we have too many Nov birthdays :haha:

Have fun on your marriage retreat!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/ccIBx.jpg

Too funny!!! :laugh2: 

Someone I know once told me that you take a medicine with an expectorant in it (like Robitussin) "when you're expectin' to get sick" :haha:


----------



## steelergirl55

Godsjewel said:


> I am on cycle day 7 and round 1 of clomid is complete:thumbup:
> 
> Took 50mg, twice a day on cycle days 3-7. I feel great and didnt have any side effects. Now its time to relax and pray that some big follicles develop[-o&lt;
> 
> Anybody else doing a medicated cycle?

Praying for you, Sarah!


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> I am torturing myself watching 16 & pregnant reruns....how do these girls get pregnant so easily??? ARGH!!

I've only watched that a handful of times, and I'm usually shaking my head. Some of those stories are nuts! I remember my mom telling my brothers if they got anyone preggo before marriage she was removing some key parts of their anatomy!


----------



## wildeone

Hi Ladies I'd love to join you! I'm ttc #3 only just begun... praying that God will bless each one of us in His timing x


----------



## wildeone

oops only just realised this is a TTC#1 thread - sorry


----------



## Jumik

Mandisa - Broken Hallelujah

With my love and my sadness
I come before You Lord
My heart's in a thousand pieces
Maybe even more

Yet I trust in this moment
You're with me somehow
And You've always been faithful
So Lord even now

When all that I can sing
Is a broken hallelujah
When my only offering
Is shattered praise

Still a song of adoration
Will rise up from these ruins
And I will worship You
And give You thanks

Even when my only praise
Is a broken hallelujah

Oh Father, You have given
Much more than I deserve
And I have felt Your hand of blessing
On me at every turn

How could I doubt Your goodness
Your wisdom, Your grace
Oh Lord hear my heart
In this painful place

When all that I can sing
Is a broken hallelujah
When my only offering
Is shattered praise

Still a song of adoration
Will rise up from these ruins
And I will worship You
And give You thanks

Even when my only praise
Is a broken hallelujah
Hallelujah, hallelujah, hallelujah

I lift my voice
(Hallelujah)
Your spirit moves
(Hallelujah)
I raise my hands
(Hallelujah)
I reach for you
(Hallelujah)

'Cause all that I can sing
Is a broken hallelujah
When my only offering
Is shattered praise

Still a song of adoration
Will rise up from these ruins
And I will worship You
And give You thanks

Even when my only praise
Is a broken hallelujah
Hallelujah


----------



## Jumik

BABBIE MASON - Trust His Heart 

All things work for our good 
Though sometimes we don't see how they could
Struggles that break our hearts in two 
Sometimes blind us to the truth
Our Father knows what best for us
His ways are not our own
So when your pathway grows dim 
And you just don't see Him 
Remember you're never alone

God is too wise to be mistaken 
God is too good to be unkind 
So when you don't understand 
When you don't see His plan 
When you can't trace His hand 
Trust His heart
Trust His heart

He sees the master plan 
And He holds our future in His hand 
So don't live as those who have no hope 
All our hope is found in Him 
We see the present clearly 
But He sees the first and the last 
And like a tapestry 
He's weaving you and me 
To someday be just like Him 

God is too wise to be mistaken 
God is too good to be unkind 
So when you don't understand 
When you don't see His plan 
When you can't trace His hand 
Trust His heart
Trust His heart

He alone is faithful and true 
He alone knows what is best for you

God is too wise to be mistaken 
God is too good to be unkind 
So when you don't understand 
When you don't see His plan 
When you can't trace His hand 
Trust His heart
Trust His heart


When you don't understand 
When you don't see His plan 
When you can't trace His hand 
Trust His heart
Trust His heart


----------



## kelkel82

SuperwomanTTC said:


> There is plenty of time for you to conceive in 2012 hun! Is the marriage retreat through your church? Where is the retreat? I hope that you and your hubby have a great time, grow closer to each other, and grow closer to God. :thumbup:

Yes, it's with our church and since my husband is one of the pastors on staff, we're able to go for free. Nothing like a FREE weekend away! :winkwink:



PrincessBree said:


> Hey Kelley,
> 
> I do exactly the same thing,I have calculating and become excited at the prospects of a christmas baby!As with everything we gotta yield it all to Jesus knowing that He knows the exact perfect month for us to conceive(easier said than done I know!)Just conceiving in 2012 has got to be better than not at all right?!But don't give up just yet hun we had 4 BFP this month who knows what could happen this month or early next month?God is able.
> Praying for you
> Breex

We are having a miraculous March and we will have an amazing April! I am believing God for :bfp: after :bfp: after :bfp:!!!!!!! 
:dust:[/QUOTE]

I'm glad I'm not the only one! Yes, God is doing big things in this thread and I'm so excited for our sisters. :happydance:



Godsjewel said:


> I am on cycle day 7 and round 1 of clomid is complete:thumbup:
> 
> Took 50mg, twice a day on cycle days 3-7. I feel great and didnt have any side effects. Now its time to relax and pray that some big follicles develop[-o&lt;
> 
> Anybody else doing a medicated cycle?

I'm really hoping this is IT for you!


----------



## targetrules

I am actually a teacher! I am very glad to find this...it is nice to read the encouraging scripture and comments. I am just now starting my 2nd month of ttc. I can't believe how "into this" I have gotten in such a short amount of time! I have become increasingly nervous of this journey, but I know that God is very good and I am looking forward to see how I can use this for His glory. I have been learning how to chart my temps, and learning all of the lingo, but really all I want to do is pray for His perfect timing. It is so hard not to get wrapped up in all of the details! Can't wait to share this journey with all of you Christian ladies!


----------



## targetrules

This is absolutely hilarious! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## targetrules

oooops....sorry, trying to figure this out. I meant that as a reply to a comment! I'll figure this out at some point! :)


----------



## PrincessBree

wildeone said:


> Hi Ladies I'd love to join you! I'm ttc #3 only just begun... praying that God will bless each one of us in His timing x

Hey sis!!Im Bree x

We have some mommies who are part of this thread also!It is about fellowship and encouraging one another in the Lord on the ttc journey no matter where you are at.We have had 4 bfp this month,just praying for eachother and believing God!

You are very welcome!!:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

targetrules said:


> I am actually a teacher! I am very glad to find this...it is nice to read the encouraging scripture and comments. I am just now starting my 2nd month of ttc. I can't believe how "into this" I have gotten in such a short amount of time! I have become increasingly nervous of this journey, but I know that God is very good and I am looking forward to see how I can use this for His glory. I have been learning how to chart my temps, and learning all of the lingo, but really all I want to do is pray for His perfect timing. It is so hard not to get wrapped up in all of the details! Can't wait to share this journey with all of you Christian ladies!

Great to have you sis,I am Bree.Im from London and this thread has been so encouraging for me and I pray it will be a support network for you also!!

Look forward to hearing more about you!!

P.S To quote what someone else has said click reply with quote and it includes the message you are replying to :winkwink:


----------



## Godsjewel

targetrules said:


> I am actually a teacher! I am very glad to find this...it is nice to read the encouraging scripture and comments. I am just now starting my 2nd month of ttc. I can't believe how "into this" I have gotten in such a short amount of time! I have become increasingly nervous of this journey, but I know that God is very good and I am looking forward to see how I can use this for His glory. I have been learning how to chart my temps, and learning all of the lingo, but really all I want to do is pray for His perfect timing. It is so hard not to get wrapped up in all of the details! Can't wait to share this journey with all of you Christian ladies!

Welcome :hugs: My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you joined us.

I can promise you one thing, you will never go without encouragement from the wonderful God fearing women on this thread. God is really doing a work in our lives and we are blessed to have our ttc family grow bigger and bigger.

Looking forward to getting to know you better.:flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

YEE-OUCH!!!!

I have learned an extremely valuable lesson. If you touch the red hot heating element of your oven with your bare skin it doesnt take long for your flesh to cook completely! While my hungry husband looked on, I reached into the oven to pull out a bubbly, cheesy pizza, but instead roared out in pain--and dropped the pizza! In a nanosecond, the top of my middle finger grazed the glowing element and pain sensors raced from my finger to my brain and back again at least a bazillion times. I dropped my spatula, began spinning around like an ungraceful hippopotomus-like ballerina, and grabbed the nearest bottle of aloe I could find. For the rest of the night I pampered my right hand in an effort to make the hurt go away.

Theres been a difference in small things since I burned my hand. Before the pizza incident, it didnt hurt to wash my hands. Since the burn, Ive washed my hands cautiously because the burned area is so sensitive. I found that I didnt want to put my favorite lotion on my hands because it hurts. I know Ill use my lotion again, but right now, I need to pamper my hand. Im not using it the same as I did before I got hurt. Much like your heart since you learned having a baby would not be easy.

There was a difference in your heart before infertility made an entrance into your life. Before baby hunger set in, it didnt hurt to see pregnant women and newborns. When you thought it would be fun to try to conceive, the thought of baby showers was exciting, but now its excruciating. People say things to you that went unnoticed before, but now their words rip your super-sensitive heart out. There are some people and some relationships you feel you cannot enjoy now. Perhaps you can rekindle them when infertility is a part of your past, but not now. It just hurts too much since infertility has become your hearts companion. 

When I burned my finger, I reached for a bottle of aloe vera. It soothed the burn and allowed healing to begin. When your heart hurts because someone else has announced the arrival of a healthy baby on the anniversary of your miscarriage, reach for the One who holds the healing balm for your heart. Jesus knows when your heart cannot carry the burden of hurt anymore and invites you to cast your heavy cares on Him. Seeing the people, He felt compassion for them, because they were distressed and dispirited like sheep without a shepherd. (Matthew 9:36) Jesus said "Come to Me, all who are weary and heavy-laden, and I will give you rest. (Matthew 11:28) 

How amazing it is to know that Jesus Himself tells you that Hell carry the hurts and the burdens when they are too much for you to carry anymore. Casting all your care upon him; for he careth for you. (1 Peter 5:7)


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey All,

Just send you all many blessings for the weekend!May your weekend be filled with love,laughter and lots of bd lool :haha:

A quote I saw and liked:

"Our greatest weakness lies in giving up. The most certain way to succeed is always to try just one more time."
--Thomas A. Edison

Gosh!!I do feel like giving up at times,and Im not even talking about ttc but just in general at times in life it seems like nothing I want comes easy,but I know that if I have tried like 100 times and 'failed',surely I am gonna suceed on the 101st time?!Because there is no failure over me!And the SAME goes for you sisters!!Were part of Team Jesus and that means we were born to WIN!

Enjoy your weekend and remember that every trial we go through,Jesus is waiting on the other side to give us a complete victory!

~PrincessBree~


----------



## BRK06

wildeone said:


> oops only just realised this is a TTC#1 thread - sorry

Hi and Welcome! We wouldn't turn away a sister looking for fellowship and encouragement! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

targetrules said:


> I am actually a teacher! I am very glad to find this...it is nice to read the encouraging scripture and comments. I am just now starting my 2nd month of ttc. I can't believe how "into this" I have gotten in such a short amount of time! I have become increasingly nervous of this journey, but I know that God is very good and I am looking forward to see how I can use this for His glory. I have been learning how to chart my temps, and learning all of the lingo, but really all I want to do is pray for His perfect timing. It is so hard not to get wrapped up in all of the details! Can't wait to share this journey with all of you Christian ladies!

Hi and Welcome!! I'm Kim and I'm glad you've joined us! It's great how we have our own language on here with all the acronyms and everything...I have to remind myself to use actual terms when talking to the hubby or else he gets a confused look :haha:


----------



## BRK06

PrincessBree said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just send you all many blessings for the weekend!May your weekend be filled with love,laughter and lots of bd lool :haha:
> 
> A quote I saw and liked:
> 
> "Our greatest weakness lies in giving up. The most certain way to succeed is always to try just one more time."
> --Thomas A. Edison
> 
> Gosh!!I do feel like giving up at times,and Im not even talking about ttc but just in general at times in life it seems like nothing I want comes easy,but I know that if I have tried like 100 times and 'failed',surely I am gonna suceed on the 101st time?!Because there is no failure over me!And the SAME goes for you sisters!!Were part of Team Jesus and that means we were born to WIN!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend and remember that every trial we go through,Jesus is waiting on the other side to give us a complete victory!
> 
> ~PrincessBree~

Amen Sis! Like that old saying, "Fall down 7 times, stand up 8!" That, along with Sarah's post the other day about looking through the pictures and counting your blessings is part of what keeps me going in this TTC journey, even when sometimes it just feels like I'm repeatedly running headfirst into a wall! 
God has blessed me so greatly and His plans for me have so far been far bigger and more fantastic than I could ever have imagined!!! I grew up in a place off a red dirt road in a tiny town in SC, and I never looked too far beyond that. In the last 6 or 7 years, I've completed nursing training and cared for our wounded soldiers and their families at two of the main military hospitals in our nation's capital. I befriended a small 14 yr old Iraqi boy who, despite being paralyzed from the waist down and on his left side, selflessly asked if he could have a few extra toothbrushes and little things we had in our hospital supplies and donations from awesome people back in the states to take home to his 4 younger siblings. (He was with us for about 4 months...we cried when he went back home!) I got to live in a really cute small town in Italy for two years and we traveled all over Europe!! Now, we're on the crazy and gorgeous island of Oahu! On top of all that, I have a wonderful husband, the sweetest little (big!) fur baby, loving family and an amazing group of sisters to lean on for support and encouragement!! How many people can say all that? It brings me to tears of gratitude and awe when I think of how God has moved in my life and how He has His hand on everything. Of course, there's been difficult moments here and there, but they've only served to make me more appreciative of what I have. 
Yes, I want a child of my own and yes, I get frustrated and disappointed that it isn't happening as quickly or easily as I expected. I haven't been able to get a huge tantrum or hissy fit going about it though (even in my darkest moments when I've really tried to!), because I'm afraid it would make me seem selfish or ungrateful to our Father who has blessed me so abundantly already! So, month after month, even after the disappointment of seeing that BFN or AF show up, I keep going, trying again next month. God's already proven that He knows better than I do and no matter what I plan to do, He's already had something far greater in mind for me! I look forward to the day when we can all share the wonderful story He is writing for us of how, through Him, we made it through this crazy and heartbreaking time to having our little miracles! To God be the Glory!!

I hope you're all having a great Friday! The weekend is almost here!! :thumbup:


----------



## BRK06

A pretty picture for your Friday!

https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/6e3a2477.jpg

Ponte di Nanto, Italy


----------



## faithmum

Godsjewel said:


> Looneycarter said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I would love to join this I would like to share a scripture also 1 john 5:15 "and since we know he heard us when we make our requests,we also know that he will give us what we ask for" never give up faith God is going to prevail in 2012!!!!
> 
> Woohoo! Amen sister. Here's a scripture for you.
> And we know, ALL things work together for good to those who love God and are called according to His purpose. Romans 8:28
> 
> How long have you been ttc Hun?Click to expand...

That's one of my faves Godsjewel. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## targetrules

PrincessBree said:


> targetrules said:
> 
> 
> I am actually a teacher! I am very glad to find this...it is nice to read the encouraging scripture and comments. I am just now starting my 2nd month of ttc. I can't believe how "into this" I have gotten in such a short amount of time! I have become increasingly nervous of this journey, but I know that God is very good and I am looking forward to see how I can use this for His glory. I have been learning how to chart my temps, and learning all of the lingo, but really all I want to do is pray for His perfect timing. It is so hard not to get wrapped up in all of the details! Can't wait to share this journey with all of you Christian ladies!
> 
> Great to have you sis,I am Bree.Im from London and this thread has been so encouraging for me and I pray it will be a support network for you also!!
> 
> Look forward to hearing more about you!!
> 
> P.S To quote what someone else has said click reply with quote and it includes the message you are replying to :winkwink:Click to expand...

Perfect! Thanks so much for the help! :flower:


----------



## targetrules

BRK06 said:


> targetrules said:
> 
> 
> I am actually a teacher! I am very glad to find this...it is nice to read the encouraging scripture and comments. I am just now starting my 2nd month of ttc. I can't believe how "into this" I have gotten in such a short amount of time! I have become increasingly nervous of this journey, but I know that God is very good and I am looking forward to see how I can use this for His glory. I have been learning how to chart my temps, and learning all of the lingo, but really all I want to do is pray for His perfect timing. It is so hard not to get wrapped up in all of the details! Can't wait to share this journey with all of you Christian ladies!
> 
> Hi and Welcome!! I'm Kim and I'm glad you've joined us! It's great how we have our own language on here with all the acronyms and everything...I have to remind myself to use actual terms when talking to the hubby or else he gets a confused look :haha:Click to expand...

Hahaha...that is so funny. I am sure that we will get to that point as well. I can just hear my husband saying "Ummm.... what is THAT?" :flower:


----------



## PrincessBree

BRK06 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> Just send you all many blessings for the weekend!May your weekend be filled with love,laughter and lots of bd lool :haha:
> 
> A quote I saw and liked:
> 
> "Our greatest weakness lies in giving up. The most certain way to succeed is always to try just one more time."
> --Thomas A. Edison
> 
> Gosh!!I do feel like giving up at times,and Im not even talking about ttc but just in general at times in life it seems like nothing I want comes easy,but I know that if I have tried like 100 times and 'failed',surely I am gonna suceed on the 101st time?!Because there is no failure over me!And the SAME goes for you sisters!!Were part of Team Jesus and that means we were born to WIN!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend and remember that every trial we go through,Jesus is waiting on the other side to give us a complete victory!
> 
> ~PrincessBree~
> 
> Amen Sis! Like that old saying, "Fall down 7 times, stand up 8!" That, along with Sarah's post the other day about looking through the pictures and counting your blessings is part of what keeps me going in this TTC journey, even when sometimes it just feels like I'm repeatedly running headfirst into a wall!
> God has blessed me so greatly and His plans for me have so far been far bigger and more fantastic than I could ever have imagined!!! I grew up in a place off a red dirt road in a tiny town in SC, and I never looked too far beyond that. In the last 6 or 7 years, I've completed nursing training and cared for our wounded soldiers and their families at two of the main military hospitals in our nation's capital. I befriended a small 14 yr old Iraqi boy who, despite being paralyzed from the waist down and on his left side, selflessly asked if he could have a few extra toothbrushes and little things we had in our hospital supplies and donations from awesome people back in the states to take home to his 4 younger siblings. (He was with us for about 4 months...we cried when he went back home!) I got to live in a really cute small town in Italy for two years and we traveled all over Europe!! Now, we're on the crazy and gorgeous island of Oahu! On top of all that, I have a wonderful husband, the sweetest little (big!) fur baby, loving family and an amazing group of sisters to lean on for support and encouragement!! How many people can say all that? It brings me to tears of gratitude and awe when I think of how God has moved in my life and how He has His hand on everything. Of course, there's been difficult moments here and there, but they've only served to make me more appreciative of what I have.
> Yes, I want a child of my own and yes, I get frustrated and disappointed that it isn't happening as quickly or easily as I expected. I haven't been able to get a huge tantrum or hissy fit going about it though (even in my darkest moments when I've really tried to!), because I'm afraid it would make me seem selfish or ungrateful to our Father who has blessed me so abundantly already! So, month after month, even after the disappointment of seeing that BFN or AF show up, I keep going, trying again next month. God's already proven that He knows better than I do and no matter what I plan to do, He's already had something far greater in mind for me! I look forward to the day when we can all share the wonderful story He is writing for us of how, through Him, we made it through this crazy and heartbreaking time to having our little miracles! To God be the Glory!!
> 
> I hope you're all having a great Friday! The weekend is almost here!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

What a beautiful post Kim,it really blessed my heart,its so true that it is so important to keep your eyes on the blessings that God HAS given whilst waiting on the things that you are waiting for Him to complete,which WILL come in His timing.Just hearing about all the wonderful things and all the wonderful places God has taken you,made me think of my own life and what I am thankful for.Staying thankful I believe touches Gods heart in such a way,for example David continually thanked and praised God night and day he remained thankful.And God continued to give him victory over his enemies.I pray as we all try to remain thankful that God will do the very same thing for us.Xxx


----------



## Heather11

Checking in with all of you! I had such a crappy week *sigh* I hope that the weekend is going wonderfully for everybody!


----------



## Heather11

Also a :bfn: this morning! :cry: I expected it, but still.....blah April anybody?!?!?!


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> Also a :bfn: this morning! :cry: I expected it, but still.....blah April anybody?!?!?!

Sorry sweetie :hugs: I'm going for April as well


----------



## Lucy529

hello lovely ladies, i hope that all the preggers are doing good and :hugs: to the ones that got af 

i dont think that i o this month i did get a lovely uti and flu instead but am better praise God i have been tired and a little out of it the last few days but i think that it has a lot to do with being sick so i to am moving on to another month but i have been looking into evening primrose oil and soy so i might try that this comming month and maybe eat healthier too on to another month 

i am so happy for this thread although i don't post here a lot i love to read the inspirational stories and the hope that you ladies give to everyone thanks for that :hugs: to you all lovely strong women


----------



## PrincessBree

Heather11 said:


> Also a :bfn: this morning! :cry: I expected it, but still.....blah April anybody?!?!?!

Sis,sorry about your bfn,and I pray next week will be a better week for you.I know the disappointment-but keep on believing because you are one step closer to a bfp!Xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Lucy529 said:


> hello lovely ladies, i hope that all the preggers are doing good and :hugs: to the ones that got af
> 
> i dont think that i o this month i did get a lovely uti and flu instead but am better praise God i have been tired and a little out of it the last few days but i think that it has a lot to do with being sick so i to am moving on to another month but i have been looking into evening primrose oil and soy so i might try that this comming month and maybe eat healthier too on to another month
> 
> i am so happy for this thread although i don't post here a lot i love to read the inspirational stories and the hope that you ladies give to everyone thanks for that :hugs: to you all lovely strong women

I am glad that you are encouraged I know there are a few ladies who don't often post,but just know that we are all praying for you,and your bfp also.

I pray you ovulate on this month,I know personally how sickness can throw your body off at times!May this month be a healthy month for you xxX


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

:hi: ladies! I hope that you all are doing well and experiencing God's favor! I am happy to report that my husband has recovered from his stomach virus and viral ear infection. We were finally able to go to church after missing a few weeks :happydance:. I had no problem taking care of him the past 3 weeks, but I thank God that he can finally do things on his own! He lost about 35 pounds being sick, but they way he has been eating he will probably put twice that back on :haha:.


----------



## HisGrace

SuperwomanTTC said:


> :hi: ladies! I hope that you all are doing well and experiencing God's favor! I am happy to report that my husband has recovered from his stomach virus and viral ear infection. We were finally able to go to church after missing a few weeks :happydance:. I had no problem taking care of him the past 3 weeks, but I thank God that he can finally do things on his own! He lost about 35 pounds being sick, but they way he has been eating he will probably put twice that back on :haha:.

Praise God! So glad he's doing better. :)


----------



## kalyrra

Just thought I'd pop in and check up on all you beautiful ladies! I've been on midnight shift for a few weeks, and found out I'll be staying on night shift for awhile yet... I don't work another day shift until April 15th!! It makes it really hard to TTC when I'm on nights, I work 12 hr shifts. 

I pray God's blessings of healthy and happiness on you all this week!!! May He be glorified in what I say and do.


----------



## PrincessBree

SuperwomanTTC said:


> :hi: ladies! I hope that you all are doing well and experiencing God's favor! I am happy to report that my husband has recovered from his stomach virus and viral ear infection. We were finally able to go to church after missing a few weeks :happydance:. I had no problem taking care of him the past 3 weeks, but I thank God that he can finally do things on his own! He lost about 35 pounds being sick, but they way he has been eating he will probably put twice that back on :haha:.

Wow praise God that your husband is all better now!!So you can enjoy early days of pregnancy without anything trying to cloud this happy and joyous times!WOw 5 weeks and 3 days already!!God is soo good!!Xx


----------



## me222

steelergirl55 said:


> uwa_amanda said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you here?
> 
> My name is Amanda and am 29 years old. My husband (aged 35) and I are college sweethearts and have been married for nearly seven years and together for ten years. We have been trying to have a baby for a little over five years and only have three cycles left before we are unable to continue with treatments. I definitely believe in God, however, I don't go to church like I should. I have been reading this thread for quite a while and even cried last night while reading everything. I feel like we are approaching a crossroads in this infertility journey and I need some prayers and insight to help us be strong, should our current treatments not work.
> 
> I have been through six cycles of Clomid. The first three months were at 50 mg and the last three cycles have been at 100 mg. Our doctor just told us that if we aren't pregnant by June, then he won't be able to do anything else for us and I am so scared. We are financially unable to go the next step or even to adopt. I'm trying so hard not to think of life without children, as our Father knows our plans for us. It's so hard not to think about it though.
> 
> Thanks for "listening." :)
> 
> Welcome, Amanda! You are in my prayers. I, too, cried the first time I stumbled upon this thread. But I was smiling the whole time, feeling like I had found something really special. And I was right! The ladies on here are awesome, and they will help you strengthen your faith. This is truly a joyous place to join and praise God!Click to expand...

Hi Amanda, 

Just wanting to let you know that I'm praying for comfort, guidance and for children for you and your husband. Hugs.
Have you tried any natural things? royal jelly? acupuncture? seen a naturopath? They can be much cheaper than doctors. Hope I haven't hurt you by asking. 
May Jesus be your Strength. 
Hugs!


----------



## me222

Hi all, 
I know I don't post regularly as I don't get on here everyday- I leave about 4 or so days sometimes until I re-logon here.
How is everyone this week so far? 
I'm okay at the moment. Feeling like AF will be coming soon:(, just that feeling where your lower abdomen feels heavy - if that makes sense? It's disappointing. I mean, I think I've been bd'n at the right times, but nothing. And, I know I shouldn't give up hope this month until AF actually comes...but I don't want to get up hopes only to be more disappointed. I need to focus on Jesus more and hope in Him.
Heather11, sorry you didn't have a good week last week. May God lift you up and encourage you. Praying for you. 
It'll be 14 months TTC if AF comes and I know I shouldn't be down about this as some of you have been ttc for much longer. Praying for children for us all on here...but what's more important is that we give God glory no matter what, praying we do this.


----------



## Lucy529

praying for you me222 i think that at the moment am feeling exactly like you and i too am trying not to loose hope that someday i will be blessed with a baby we all will :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

But Martha was distracted with all her preparations; and she came up to Him and said, "Lord, do You not care that my sister has left me to do all the serving alone? Then tell her to help me." Luke 10:40

Life sure is busy isnt it? Especially for the couple who tries so desperately to conceive a baby. It seems that trying to get pregnant has become your job of sorts. Your work day begins before you even get out of bed! You try not to move any more than you absolutely have to as you reach for that basal thermometer so you can chart your temperature. You need to know if today is the day! Perhaps you have blood work to be drawn or finances to re-arrange so that you can work on scheduling another round of fertility treatment. All of this is done in between planning business trips around ovulation days and tying to come up with new reasons why you wont be able to make it to the newest round of baby showers--and all of this is before lunch! Whew! Life really is busy for the infertile woman!

Have you taken time for worship?

It is so easy to get caught up in the busy-ness of trying to conceive. There is so much to think about, so many difficult decisions to make, so many things that must be done on specific days. It is easy to get side-tracked and forget to pause and enter into a time of worship. 

Luke 10 introduces us to Martha, a woman probably much like ourselves. She and her sister, Mary, were close friends of Jesus and Martha had invited Him into her home for a time of rest and fellowship. (Can you imagine looking in your living room and seeing Jesus stretched out on your sofa eating a sandwich? Wow!) As Martha was busy in the kitchen preparing their meal, Mary had settled in at Jesus feet and was listening to every word coming from the Word. It seems that Jesus feet was Marys favorite place to be, as we find her there on several occasions throughout Scripture. 

As you read this passage of Scripture, imagine the sound effects you would have heard had you been another invited guest that day. You shall love the Lord your God CLANK! ...with all your heart BANG! ...and with all your soul CRASH!  ...and with all your strength. BOOM! (Stomp, stomp, stomp) With the final crescendo of pots and pans clattering all over the floor, an exasperated Martha stomps her way into the living room-turned-sanctuary, and shaking her wooden spoon at the Savior of the world, pleads with Him, Jesus! Can you please tell my sister to get in here and help me?! These dishes arent going to wash themselves!!!

What was Jesus reply to Martha? But the Lord answered and said to her, "(Martha, Martha, you are worried and bothered about so many things; but only one thing is necessary, for Mary has chosen the good part, which shall not be taken away from her." (Luke 10:41,42) I dont believe Jesus scolded Martha that day. I believe He lovingly reminded her that she had lost track of what she started out to do. Martha got so wrapped up in the busy-ness of service, she forgot to love and worship Him. She was so worried that the house wasnt clean enough, that her food wasnt prepared just right, that Mary wasnt helping pull her load enough, that she forgot to stop and sit at Jesus feet in worship. As a result, she became worried and bothered about so many things. 

Perhaps the quest for a baby has led you to the same place Martha was that day. You have gotten so wrapped up in the busy-ness of managing your infertility that you have inadvertently forgotten to sit at Jesus feet just to love and worship Him. If so, youll find that like Martha, youve probably become worried and bothered about so many things. 

The good news is theres always room at Jesus feet for you. You are always welcome there. Why not spend time with Him today? You may just find some of those thing that have worried and bothered you fading away in the time you spend in true and genuine worship.

Dont worry--the dirty dishes in the kitchen--and fertility treatment schedule sheets--will be there when youre done!


----------



## PrincessBree

me222 said:


> Hi all,
> I know I don't post regularly as I don't get on here everyday- I leave about 4 or so days sometimes until I re-logon here.
> How is everyone this week so far?
> I'm okay at the moment. Feeling like AF will be coming soon:(, just that feeling where your lower abdomen feels heavy - if that makes sense? It's disappointing. I mean, I think I've been bd'n at the right times, but nothing. And, I know I shouldn't give up hope this month until AF actually comes...but I don't want to get up hopes only to be more disappointed. I need to focus on Jesus more and hope in Him.
> Heather11, sorry you didn't have a good week last week. May God lift you up and encourage you. Praying for you.
> It'll be 14 months TTC if AF comes and I know I shouldn't be down about this as some of you have been ttc for much longer. Praying for children for us all on here...but what's more important is that we give God glory no matter what, praying we do this.


Hey me222
Great to hear from you.I don't see you on much,but yesterday especially I prayed to God for "all the ladies that watch the thread silently or don't post all the time" and I believe that God has heard me!!:happydance:


I guess no matter how long even if its only been 1 cycle it is normal to feel disappointed and down about it because the desire to have a baby is there!

You will keep in perfect peace all who trust in You, all whose thoughts are fixed on You!Isaiah 26:3 

This scripture came to mind,when focusing on Jesus more-I agree personally the only way to get through each day when life is not how I want it to be or things havent happened as I would of imagined,I just try to keep my eyes on Jesus and He gives me peace,He is doing it right now,because my day has been VERY challenging!!

Looking forward to hearing from you next!!:hugs:


----------



## BRK06

https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/7336dfcc.jpg


----------



## PrincessBree

BRK06 said:


> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/7336dfcc.jpg

pahahahaha nice one!!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Lead Me to the Rock - Stephen Hurd
When my heart is overwhelmed
I pray Lord lead me to the rock
Lead me to the rock that's higher than I
O Lord
Yes when my heart is overwhelmed
I'm asking lead to the rock
Lead me to the rock that's higher than I
O Lord

When the weight of this whole world
Tries to slay me
A strong tower from the enemy
You will be for me

So I need to find this place
Yes the special secret place
I'm assured of Your embrace
The place I call my sanctuary
There You are

Lead me to the rock
Lead me to the rock

You are my firm foundation
My salvation my solid rock

Psalm 61:1-4 "Hear my cry, O God; Attend to my prayer. From the end of the earth I will cry to You, When my heart is overwhelmed; Lead me to the rock that is higher than I. For You have been a shelter for me, A strong tower from the enemy. I will abide in Your tabernacle forever; I will trust in the shelter of Your wings. Selah"

Thank you Jesus for keeping us in the shelter of Your wings!


----------



## blueeyedauby

Hello ladies!!! I have been catching up on the posts. I have been out of town for work. Congrats to all you with :bfp:!!! :hugs: God is awesome! Praying that this month will be our month. For all of us!!!


----------



## BRK06

Have any of you ladies read the Left Behind series? I've been re-reading the books recently. What is everyone else reading lately?


----------



## PrincessBree

BRK06 said:


> Have any of you ladies read the Left Behind series? I've been re-reading the books recently. What is everyone else reading lately?

Hey I am not aware of the Left Behind series but it sound quite interesting!What is about and who is it authored by?

At the moment I am making my way through a book by Priscilla Shirer called Life Interrupted and it is about when you have all your life mapped out before you and then God gives you a divine interruption and shows you His other plan for your life which does not line up with what you had imagined!!It has really helped me on ttc journey especially as I thought I would be mommy by now and yet He has some other plan for me but it is not an interruption it is simply His will.The book is challenging can't really be read in a week or so lol as it is alot to study think about and read through but I would definately recommend it!:coffee:


----------



## PrincessBree

I wake up with my mind wondering,thinking O dear Lord,please don't make me have to go to the job I dislike,the morning rush hour I despise,at 7:30am on the subway stuck under somebodys armpit because of the busyness of the morning train,spend another day of my life "wasting away"because the place where I am now is definately not where I thought I would be if you had asked me 5 years ago when I began dreaming,when the Lord had implanted His desire in my heart.

At times I feel overwhelmed with sadness,that life just doesn't seem to match up to the way it had looked in my dreams. 

I feel I should wake up each morning with the sun flooding my bedroom with the smell and of touch of my precious baby nuzzling my chest :cloud9: praying over him/her that God will use their lives for His glory.But I am not...

Or I should be heavily pregnant looking down at my stomach in disbelief at how much a human body can change to accomodate another life.Sat at my baby shower with friends and family excitedly waiting for the birth of my baby-but I am not..

My reality looks nothing like what I dreamed...but does that mean that it never will?No...so what should I do until it does?

"You will keep in perfect peace all who trust in You, all whose thoughts are fixed on You!Isaiah 26:3

But God said their IS a perfect peace for me if I keep my thoughts FIXED on Him.That means when I wake up and my mind tries to wonder upon the things in my life that have not worked out like I wanted,I have to make the decision to keep my mind and thoughts fixed on Jesus.When I am on my way to a job I'm not happy in I rejoice because,I keep my mind fixed on Him,knowing that He has a BETTER plan for me.

He has a BETTER plan also for you and you can drive out dissatisfaction,depression,frustrations and overwhelmingness of your present circumstances by keep your hearts minds,plans,thoughts fixed,rooted,planted in Him.If He has given you a dream thank Him for it(you have to go back and do this again and again) and He truly will give you PERFECT peace.

Today I am challenging myself,join me if you want to,in applying 2 Corinthians 10:5 "bringing into captivity every thought to the obedience of Christ"and really not allowing any thoughts to draw me away from Christ or the dreams that He has given to me ,regardless of the way that things look right now.

Would be great to hear some testimonies of God's peace in situations that are difficult to understand.

Blessings sisters

~Bree~


----------



## HisGrace

BRK06 said:


> Have any of you ladies read the Left Behind series? I've been re-reading the books recently. What is everyone else reading lately?

I got to like book seven and quit because i was too impatient. i wanted to know how it ended already. LOL.


----------



## lizziebabes82

Hi Stumbled accross this forum by total accident!! WOuld love to join please


----------



## Godsjewel

lizziebabes82 said:


> Hi Stumbled accross this forum by total accident!! WOuld love to join please

Welcome :hugs: my name is Sarah and I'm glad you have joined us. You will be blessed daily by the encouragement of the wonderful women on this thread.

Looking forward to getting to know you while on this journey :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

We spend a lot of time in our lives waiting because change is a process. Many people want change, but they don't want to go through the waiting process. But the truth is, waiting is a givenwe are going to wait. The question is, are we going to wait the wrong or right way? If we wait the wrong way, we'll be miserable; but if we decide to wait God's way, we can become patient and enjoy the wait. It takes practice, but as we let God help us in each situation, we develop patience, which is one of the most important Christian virtues. Patience is a fruit of the Spirit (see Galatians 5:22). It's developed only under trial, so we must not run from difficult situations. But let endurance and steadfastness and patience have full play and do a thorough work, so that you may be [people] perfectly and fully developed [with no defects], lacking in nothing (James 1:4).

As we develop patience, the Bible says we finally feel completely satisfiedlacking nothing. Even our relationship with God involves progressive changes. My relationship with God is so much different now than it was in the early days of my Christian experience. It is not nearly as emotionally exciting...and yet it is better. Every change I've gone through has made me more mature, solid and well-grounded. We learn to trust God by going through many experiences that require trust. By seeing God's faithfulness over and over, we let go of trusting ourselves, and gradually we place our trust in Him. Looking at it like this, it is easy to see how timing plays an important part in learning to trust God. If He did everything we asked for immediately, we would never grow and develop. Timing and trust work side by side. 

~Joyce Meyer


----------



## PrincessBree

lizziebabes82 said:


> Hi Stumbled accross this forum by total accident!! WOuld love to join please

:hugs:You are very welcome!!

Looking forward to hearing more about you 

Bree :flower:


----------



## lizziebabes82

aw thaks so much. had a miscarriage in Jan and feel very deflated. Questing fairth and God.


----------



## lizziebabes82

thanks feel quite alone good to see hear from others


----------



## Godsjewel

lizziebabes82 said:


> aw thaks so much. had a miscarriage in Jan and feel very deflated. Questing fairth and God.

I personally don't know what it's like to experience that, but I know quite a few ladies on here that have been through a miscarriage as well. I'm hoping some of them can share there story of God's peace and comfort during that hard time.


----------



## BRK06

PrincessBree said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies read the Left Behind series? I've been re-reading the books recently. What is everyone else reading lately?
> 
> Hey I am not aware of the Left Behind series but it sound quite interesting!What is about and who is it authored by?
> 
> At the moment I am making my way through a book by Priscilla Shirer called Life Interrupted and it is about when you have all your life mapped out before you and then God gives you a divine interruption and shows you His other plan for your life which does not line up with what you had imagined!!It has really helped me on ttc journey especially as I thought I would be mommy by now and yet He has some other plan for me but it is not an interruption it is simply His will.The book is challenging can't really be read in a week or so lol as it is alot to study think about and read through but I would definately recommend it!:coffee:Click to expand...

It's a series of (12 I think!) fiction books written by Tim LaHaye and Jerry B. Jenkins about the Rapture and end times. The characters are left behind when Christ raptures the church and the books follow them through the events in the Book of Revelation. They did one for teens/ young adults too.

I'll have to check out the book you're reading! :)


----------



## prayingfor1

Hi ladies! I was in the card section of a super market the other day and noticed the "little" books. You know, the ones that are filled with sayings or funny quotes...little books you may buy someone as a stocking stuffer at Christmas or for a little "extra something" for a birthday. So I picked one up that had reflective thoughts followed by a bible verse. As I was picking it up, I said (in my head so those around me wouldn't think I was crazy!), "Lord, please speak to me...please let me open to a page that has a message meant for me." I opened to a random page in the middle, and the bible verse was Psalm 107:9 "For He satisfies the thirsty and fills the hungry with good things." I just got a huge smile on my face and praised the Lord! I know we all thirst and hunger for a baby, so that verse really spoke to me and has stuck with me! 

Also, yesterday was my birthday, and work was pretty quiet (thank you for that, God! :thumbup:), and it was the most beautiful weather I think we've ever had on my birthday! I live in NJ and it was 78 and sunny! I was able to go for a walk on a path through the woods at work, and the sun was shining, everything was blooming, birds were chirping...it was just amazing! All I could do during the entire walk was praise Jesus! 

I hope you are all having a blessed day!


----------



## AMP1117

Hello ladies. I haven't been on in awhile...I have had a lot going on (issues at work) and getting a :bfn:on March 8th and then :witch: certainly did not help maters much. I then had a Dr's appointment for a follow up on my hypothyroidism diagnosis and it now turns out he thinks I may also have PCOS and I need to go in for blood work on the 28th...so its easy to say things have been going less than smoothly and I was rather down for awhile....

With that being said, rather than continue down a dark path and shout at the Heavens "Father, why have you forsaken me?" I did something I have not done willingly in forever...I decided to go to church (yes, I am a Christian and I read my bible and pray daily, I just could never stand going to church and listen to some boring minister yell about hell and damnation as I fell asleep in the pew...) I was actually surprised by what I found...the church just 3 minutes down the road from me was actually interesting!

I ended up going to a prayer meeting and it was quite intense...not at all what I am used to...I thought I would just sit quietly in the back and watch...apparently God had other plans. It ended up being a sit down face to face with only 10 other people. When they asked why I was there I ended up basically spilling my guts (which I totally had not intended to do). The church members ended up praying over me that God would bless me with a baby and that I would experience His miracle. I even went to a sermon for the first time this past Sunday since I was a child.

So long story short...what I have chosen to take away from all this is that maybe the reason I have not had my :bfp: is because God wanted me to undoubtedly come back to Him and surrender as I have never done before... I have always thought of myself as saved...but to tell the truth I felt things during that prayer meeting and Sunday's sermon I have never felt in Church or praying before (I am not an emotional person and I was actually crying just from worship songs) I guess thats really what the Holy Spirit can do!

Sorry this was so long...not even really sure what the point was but I had to tell somebody! May God bless you all with :bfp: I will be testing again on April 7th


----------



## BRK06

lizziebabes82 said:


> aw thaks so much. had a miscarriage in Jan and feel very deflated. Questing fairth and God.

Welcome Hun! I'm Kim :hi:

I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage :( It's not the easiest thing to go through. God took my angel in Oct. I wasn't far along, but I was devastated. I forced myself to take hope in the fact that it had at least happened to that point after trying for so long... Something different, you know? I hope you find the same comfort and encouragement I have here with these ladies. We're all here for you!! :hugs:


----------



## AMP1117

Heather11 said:


> Also a :bfn: this morning! :cry: I expected it, but still.....blah April anybody?!?!?!

Ill be testing in April!:flower: Good luck!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

prayingfor1 said:


> Hi ladies! I was in the card section of a super market the other day and noticed the "little" books. You know, the ones that are filled with sayings or funny quotes...little books you may buy someone as a stocking stuffer at Christmas or for a little "extra something" for a birthday. So I picked one up that had reflective thoughts followed by a bible verse. As I was picking it up, I said (in my head so those around me wouldn't think I was crazy!), "Lord, please speak to me...please let me open to a page that has a message meant for me." I opened to a random page in the middle, and the bible verse was Psalm 107:9 "For He satisfies the thirsty and fills the hungry with good things." I just got a huge smile on my face and praised the Lord! I know we all thirst and hunger for a baby, so that verse really spoke to me and has stuck with me!
> 
> Also, yesterday was my birthday, and work was pretty quiet (thank you for that, God! :thumbup:), and it was the most beautiful weather I think we've ever had on my birthday! I live in NJ and it was 78 and sunny! I was able to go for a walk on a path through the woods at work, and the sun was shining, everything was blooming, birds were chirping...it was just amazing! All I could do during the entire walk was praise Jesus!
> 
> I hope you are all having a blessed day!

:cake: Happy Birthday!!! I'm glad that you had such a beautiful day to celebrate :flower:.


----------



## Godsjewel

prayingfor1 said:


> Hi ladies! I was in the card section of a super market the other day and noticed the "little" books. You know, the ones that are filled with sayings or funny quotes...little books you may buy someone as a stocking stuffer at Christmas or for a little "extra something" for a birthday. So I picked one up that had reflective thoughts followed by a bible verse. As I was picking it up, I said (in my head so those around me wouldn't think I was crazy!), "Lord, please speak to me...please let me open to a page that has a message meant for me." I opened to a random page in the middle, and the bible verse was Psalm 107:9 "For He satisfies the thirsty and fills the hungry with good things." I just got a huge smile on my face and praised the Lord! I know we all thirst and hunger for a baby, so that verse really spoke to me and has stuck with me!
> 
> Also, yesterday was my birthday, and work was pretty quiet (thank you for that, God! :thumbup:), and it was the most beautiful weather I think we've ever had on my birthday! I live in NJ and it was 78 and sunny! I was able to go for a walk on a path through the woods at work, and the sun was shining, everything was blooming, birds were chirping...it was just amazing! All I could do during the entire walk was praise Jesus!
> 
> I hope you are all having a blessed day!

Yay!!! Thank you Lord for blessing my sis with a wonderful day. BTW, happy belated birthday :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

AMP1117 said:


> Hello ladies. I haven't been on in awhile...I have had a lot going on (issues at work) and getting a :bfn:on March 8th and then :witch: certainly did not help maters much. I then had a Dr's appointment for a follow up on my hypothyroidism diagnosis and it now turns out he thinks I may also have PCOS and I need to go in for blood work on the 28th...so its easy to say things have been going less than smoothly and I was rather down for awhile....
> 
> With that being said, rather than continue down a dark path and shout at the Heavens "Father, why have you forsaken me?" I did something I have not done willingly in forever...I decided to go to church (yes, I am a Christian and I read my bible and pray daily, I just could never stand going to church and listen to some boring minister yell about hell and damnation as I fell asleep in the pew...) I was actually surprised by what I found...the church just 3 minutes down the road from me was actually interesting!
> 
> I ended up going to a prayer meeting and it was quite intense...not at all what I am used to...I thought I would just sit quietly in the back and watch...apparently God had other plans. It ended up being a sit down face to face with only 10 other people. When they asked why I was there I ended up basically spilling my guts (which I totally had not intended to do). The church members ended up praying over me that God would bless me with a baby and that I would experience His miracle. I even went to a sermon for the first time this past Sunday since I was a child.
> 
> So long story short...what I have chosen to take away from all this is that maybe the reason I have not had my :bfp: is because God wanted me to undoubtedly come back to Him and surrender as I have never done before... I have always thought of myself as saved...but to tell the truth I felt things during that prayer meeting and Sunday's sermon I have never felt in Church or praying before (I am not an emotional person and I was actually crying just from worship songs) I guess thats really what the Holy Spirit can do!
> 
> Sorry this was so long...not even really sure what the point was but I had to tell somebody! May God bless you all with :bfp: I will be testing again on April 7th

I'm sorry things haven't been going well, but we serve a mighty God that can turn it all around. 

I believe He did have a special plan for you and am so glad you found a good church. God works it all out for the good. 

Looking forward to seeing what else He is going to do in your life :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/kyLnN.jpg


----------



## LillySapphire

Thanks for that scripture, Sarah. Interestingly, that is what I have been meditating on this weekend. 

Welcome to our sisterhood, *Lizziebabes82*! I am very sorry to hear about your loss but can assure you that you have come to the right place. There is nothing like the peace of God or the power of prayer to get you through these difficult times. I also recently experienced a MC so I know how emotionally defeating it can feel. Try to not keep asking "why" and just believe that this is a part of His plan for your life. There is great peace and comfort in knowing that the Creator of this universe has got your back!! 

Happy belated birthday, *PrayingFor1*!! :cake:

And to the rest of my sisters, I hope that you all are having a great week so far! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

prayingfor1 said:


> Hi ladies! I was in the card section of a super market the other day and noticed the "little" books. You know, the ones that are filled with sayings or funny quotes...little books you may buy someone as a stocking stuffer at Christmas or for a little "extra something" for a birthday. So I picked one up that had reflective thoughts followed by a bible verse. As I was picking it up, I said (in my head so those around me wouldn't think I was crazy!), "Lord, please speak to me...please let me open to a page that has a message meant for me." I opened to a random page in the middle, and the bible verse was Psalm 107:9 "For He satisfies the thirsty and fills the hungry with good things." I just got a huge smile on my face and praised the Lord! I know we all thirst and hunger for a baby, so that verse really spoke to me and has stuck with me!
> 
> Also, yesterday was my birthday, and work was pretty quiet (thank you for that, God! :thumbup:), and it was the most beautiful weather I think we've ever had on my birthday! I live in NJ and it was 78 and sunny! I was able to go for a walk on a path through the woods at work, and the sun was shining, everything was blooming, birds were chirping...it was just amazing! All I could do during the entire walk was praise Jesus!
> 
> I hope you are all having a blessed day!

Happy belated Birthday! I'm so glad you had a beautiful day to celebrate! I love how God uses everyday, simple things to speak to our hearts and lift us up :thumbup:


----------



## beckysprayer

AMP1117 said:


> Hello ladies. I haven't been on in awhile...I have had a lot going on (issues at work) and getting a :bfn:on March 8th and then :witch: certainly did not help maters much. I then had a Dr's appointment for a follow up on my hypothyroidism diagnosis and it now turns out he thinks I may also have PCOS and I need to go in for blood work on the 28th...so its easy to say things have been going less than smoothly and I was rather down for awhile....
> 
> With that being said, rather than continue down a dark path and shout at the Heavens "Father, why have you forsaken me?" I did something I have not done willingly in forever...I decided to go to church (yes, I am a Christian and I read my bible and pray daily, I just could never stand going to church and listen to some boring minister yell about hell and damnation as I fell asleep in the pew...) I was actually surprised by what I found...the church just 3 minutes down the road from me was actually interesting!
> 
> I ended up going to a prayer meeting and it was quite intense...not at all what I am used to...I thought I would just sit quietly in the back and watch...apparently God had other plans. It ended up being a sit down face to face with only 10 other people. When they asked why I was there I ended up basically spilling my guts (which I totally had not intended to do). The church members ended up praying over me that God would bless me with a baby and that I would experience His miracle. I even went to a sermon for the first time this past Sunday since I was a child.
> 
> So long story short...what I have chosen to take away from all this is that maybe the reason I have not had my :bfp: is because God wanted me to undoubtedly come back to Him and surrender as I have never done before... I have always thought of myself as saved...but to tell the truth I felt things during that prayer meeting and Sunday's sermon I have never felt in Church or praying before (I am not an emotional person and I was actually crying just from worship songs) I guess thats really what the Holy Spirit can do!
> 
> Sorry this was so long...not even really sure what the point was but I had to tell somebody! May God bless you all with :bfp: I will be testing again on April 7th

:thumbup: I'm so glad God showed you to, what seems like, a good church home for you. Sometimes just having fellowship with likeminded believers can be so helpful on our walks.



prayingfor1 said:


> Hi ladies! I was in the card section of a super market the other day and noticed the "little" books. You know, the ones that are filled with sayings or funny quotes...little books you may buy someone as a stocking stuffer at Christmas or for a little "extra something" for a birthday. So I picked one up that had reflective thoughts followed by a bible verse. As I was picking it up, I said (in my head so those around me wouldn't think I was crazy!), "Lord, please speak to me...please let me open to a page that has a message meant for me." I opened to a random page in the middle, and the bible verse was Psalm 107:9 "For He satisfies the thirsty and fills the hungry with good things." I just got a huge smile on my face and praised the Lord! I know we all thirst and hunger for a baby, so that verse really spoke to me and has stuck with me!
> 
> Also, yesterday was my birthday, and work was pretty quiet (thank you for that, God! :thumbup:), and it was the most beautiful weather I think we've ever had on my birthday! I live in NJ and it was 78 and sunny! I was able to go for a walk on a path through the woods at work, and the sun was shining, everything was blooming, birds were chirping...it was just amazing! All I could do during the entire walk was praise Jesus!
> 
> I hope you are all having a blessed day!

Happy belated birthday!! :happydance: I love when God speaks to us like that. Great verse! 



lizziebabes82 said:


> Hi Stumbled accross this forum by total accident!! WOuld love to join please

Welcome, Lizzie!! :hugs:



BRK06 said:


> Have any of you ladies read the Left Behind series? I've been re-reading the books recently. What is everyone else reading lately?

I bought the first Left Behind book like two years ago, but for whatever reason it has been sitting in my "to read" pile ever since. I'll have to make that a priority since I keep passing it by.

I'm almost finished with "Strange and Obscure Stories of the Civil War." Love history books about the civil war. :thumbup:


----------



## BRK06

AMP1117 said:


> Hello ladies. I haven't been on in awhile...I have had a lot going on (issues at work) and getting a :bfn:on March 8th and then :witch: certainly did not help maters much. I then had a Dr's appointment for a follow up on my hypothyroidism diagnosis and it now turns out he thinks I may also have PCOS and I need to go in for blood work on the 28th...so its easy to say things have been going less than smoothly and I was rather down for awhile....
> 
> With that being said, rather than continue down a dark path and shout at the Heavens "Father, why have you forsaken me?" I did something I have not done willingly in forever...I decided to go to church (yes, I am a Christian and I read my bible and pray daily, I just could never stand going to church and listen to some boring minister yell about hell and damnation as I fell asleep in the pew...) I was actually surprised by what I found...the church just 3 minutes down the road from me was actually interesting!
> 
> I ended up going to a prayer meeting and it was quite intense...not at all what I am used to...I thought I would just sit quietly in the back and watch...apparently God had other plans. It ended up being a sit down face to face with only 10 other people. When they asked why I was there I ended up basically spilling my guts (which I totally had not intended to do). The church members ended up praying over me that God would bless me with a baby and that I would experience His miracle. I even went to a sermon for the first time this past Sunday since I was a child.
> 
> So long story short...what I have chosen to take away from all this is that maybe the reason I have not had my :bfp: is because God wanted me to undoubtedly come back to Him and surrender as I have never done before... I have always thought of myself as saved...but to tell the truth I felt things during that prayer meeting and Sunday's sermon I have never felt in Church or praying before (I am not an emotional person and I was actually crying just from worship songs) I guess thats really what the Holy Spirit can do!
> 
> Sorry this was so long...not even really sure what the point was but I had to tell somebody! May God bless you all with :bfp: I will be testing again on April 7th

Hi Sweetie! We've missed you! I'm sorry things are troubling with TTC at the moment, but I'm so glad you're keeping faith and staying positive. God is working in your life and great things are in store for you! I'm praying for you Sis :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

Hi ladies! I'm sorry I haven't been around much, I have just been busy and haven't had much time to get on BnB. I hope everyone has been doing great!

How are all of the ladies expecting little ones feeling?

I wanted to share this chorus from a song, which I find very encouraging:

God sees the storm from the other side
He knows the lessons learned
And just beyond the clouds He sees clear skies
He speaks peace to the raging storm
When peace cannot be found
He already sees the rainbow when we see only clouds


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/kyLnN.jpg

Love this verse!!!


----------



## AMP1117

I posted earlier saying how stressful my job has been lately...reason was is that I work in a Government office and my position is appointed by the Mayor. The Mayor was up for re-election today and I had been worrying if she lost the election what would happen to my job...well if I would have just had more faith these last few weeks would have been much less stressful! I should have known the lord would come through for me...she beat her opponent by almost 50%!:happydance:

Thank you Father for relieving this burden even though my faith at times was less than absolute. I am going to keep my faith strong that you will bless me with a :bfp:


----------



## QueenE

AMP1117 I'm glad every thing worked out for you on the job and with your Boss. Our God never fails. Just remember delayed does not mean denied. The Lord is preparing us for what is to come. 

I hope and pray everything works out for you...keep praying and remember, 1st Peter 5:7 "Cast all your cares on Jesus because he careth for you.

Take Care AMP1117 and much baby dust to you!!!!


----------



## me222

PrincessBree said:


> I wake up with my mind wondering,thinking O dear Lord,please don't make me have to go to the job I dislike,the morning rush hour I despise,at 7:30am on the subway stuck under somebodys armpit because of the busyness of the morning train,spend another day of my life "wasting away"because the place where I am now is definately not where I thought I would be if you had asked me 5 years ago when I began dreaming,when the Lord had implanted His desire in my heart.
> 
> At times I feel overwhelmed with sadness,that life just doesn't seem to match up to the way it had looked in my dreams.
> 
> I feel I should wake up each morning with the sun flooding my bedroom with the smell and of touch of my precious baby nuzzling my chest :cloud9: praying over him/her that God will use their lives for His glory.But I am not...
> 
> Or I should be heavily pregnant looking down at my stomach in disbelief at how much a human body can change to accomodate another life.Sat at my baby shower with friends and family excitedly waiting for the birth of my baby-but I am not..
> 
> My reality looks nothing like what I dreamed...but does that mean that it never will?No...so what should I do until it does?
> 
> "You will keep in perfect peace all who trust in You, all whose thoughts are fixed on You!Isaiah 26:3
> 
> But God said their IS a perfect peace for me if I keep my thoughts FIXED on Him.That means when I wake up and my mind tries to wonder upon the things in my life that have not worked out like I wanted,I have to make the decision to keep my mind and thoughts fixed on Jesus.When I am on my way to a job I'm not happy in I rejoice because,I keep my mind fixed on Him,knowing that He has a BETTER plan for me.
> 
> He has a BETTER plan also for you and you can drive out dissatisfaction,depression,frustrations and overwhelmingness of your present circumstances by keep your hearts minds,plans,thoughts fixed,rooted,planted in Him.If He has given you a dream thank Him for it(you have to go back and do this again and again) and He truly will give you PERFECT peace.
> 
> Today I am challenging myself,join me if you want to,in applying 2 Corinthians 10:5 "bringing into captivity every thought to the obedience of Christ"and really not allowing any thoughts to draw me away from Christ or the dreams that He has given to me ,regardless of the way that things look right now.
> 
> Would be great to hear some testimonies of God's peace in situations that are difficult to understand.
> 
> Blessings sisters
> 
> ~Bree~

Hi Bree, thank you! God knew I needed to read this this afternoon. Thank you.


----------



## PrincessBree

:happydance:


prayingfor1 said:


> Hi ladies! I was in the card section of a super market the other day and noticed the "little" books. You know, the ones that are filled with sayings or funny quotes...little books you may buy someone as a stocking stuffer at Christmas or for a little "extra something" for a birthday. So I picked one up that had reflective thoughts followed by a bible verse. As I was picking it up, I said (in my head so those around me wouldn't think I was crazy!), "Lord, please speak to me...please let me open to a page that has a message meant for me." I opened to a random page in the middle, and the bible verse was Psalm 107:9 "For He satisfies the thirsty and fills the hungry with good things." I just got a huge smile on my face and praised the Lord! I know we all thirst and hunger for a baby, so that verse really spoke to me and has stuck with me!
> 
> Also, yesterday was my birthday, and work was pretty quiet (thank you for that, God! :thumbup:), and it was the most beautiful weather I think we've ever had on my birthday! I live in NJ and it was 78 and sunny! I was able to go for a walk on a path through the woods at work, and the sun was shining, everything was blooming, birds were chirping...it was just amazing! All I could do during the entire walk was praise Jesus!
> 
> I hope you are all having a blessed day!

Awww sis I hope you had a very happy birthday!!:happydance:Looks like Jesus bought the sun out just for you 

Hearing stuff like this really encourages me


----------



## Godsjewel

God gives us hopes and dreams for certain things to happen in our lives, but He doesn't always allow us to see the exact timing of His plan. Although frustrating, not knowing the exact timing is often what keeps us in the program. There are times when we might give up if we knew how long it was going to take, but when we accept God's timing, we can learn to live in hope and enjoy our lives while God is working on our problems. We know that God's plan for our lives is good, and when we entrust ourselves to Him, we can experience total peace and happiness.

The book of Genesis tells the story of Joseph, who waited many years for the fulfillment of the dream God had given him. He was falsely accused and imprisoned before the time came for him to do what God had shown him he was to do. Exodus 13:17-18 tells us that God led the Israelites the longer, harder way on their journey to the Promised Land because He knew they were not yet ready to go in. There had to be time for their training, and they had to go through some very trying situations. They wasted a lot of time wondering about God's timing, but God never failed to take care of them and show them what He wanted them to do. The same is true in our lives. It was many years after I received my call from God in February of 1976 before I finally began to see major fulfillment of what God had called me to do. God's training period simply requires us to do what He tells us to do when He tells us to do it...without questioning or trying to figure everything out.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

beckysprayer said:


> Hi ladies! I'm sorry I haven't been around much, I have just been busy and haven't had much time to get on BnB. I hope everyone has been doing great!
> 
> How are all of the ladies expecting little ones feeling?
> 
> I wanted to share this chorus from a song, which I find very encouraging:
> 
> God sees the storm from the other side
> He knows the lessons learned
> And just beyond the clouds He sees clear skies
> He speaks peace to the raging storm
> When peace cannot be found
> He already sees the rainbow when we see only clouds

I feel like I am walking on eggshells to be honest. I've had so many things happen that freak me out. When I call the doctor he says it is "normal" given that I'm on my feet at least 10 hours a day. I have my first appointment on Friday and I will feel a LOT better after an exam and an ultrasound. Isaiah 26:3 says "You will keep him in perfect peace, Whose mind is stayed on You, Because he trusts in You." As I go through the day I say it to myself and make it personal.... You will keep me in perfect peace, my mind is stayed on You, because I trust in You.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm sorry I haven't been around much, I have just been busy and haven't had much time to get on BnB. I hope everyone has been doing great!
> 
> How are all of the ladies expecting little ones feeling?
> 
> I wanted to share this chorus from a song, which I find very encouraging:
> 
> God sees the storm from the other side
> He knows the lessons learned
> And just beyond the clouds He sees clear skies
> He speaks peace to the raging storm
> When peace cannot be found
> He already sees the rainbow when we see only clouds
> 
> I feel like I am walking on eggshells to be honest. I've had so many things happen that freak me out. When I call the doctor he says it is "normal" given that I'm on my feet at least 10 hours a day. I have my first appointment on Friday and I will feel a LOT better after an exam and an ultrasound. Isaiah 26:3 says "You will keep him in perfect peace, Whose mind is stayed on You, Because he trusts in You." As I go through the day I say it to myself and make it personal.... You will keep me in perfect peace, my mind is stayed on You, because I trust in You.Click to expand...


Poor thing, I bet it has shaken you up a bit. You are still in my prayers and I can't wait to hear all the wonderful updates.

Are you going to find out what you're having?

Do you have the names picked out?


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> Poor thing, I bet it has shaken you up a bit. You are still in my prayers and I can't wait to hear all the wonderful updates.
> 
> Are you going to find out what you're having?
> 
> Do you have the names picked out?

Thank you for your prayers! I have to have a gender scan(in June) because our family members are already having heated debates about what they think I am having :haha:. If it is a boy he will be named Micah. We aren't 100% sure about a girl name, but so far we're going with Johanna because it means "God is gracious".


----------



## prayingfor1

beckysprayer said:


> Hi ladies! I'm sorry I haven't been around much, I have just been busy and haven't had much time to get on BnB. I hope everyone has been doing great!
> 
> How are all of the ladies expecting little ones feeling?
> 
> I wanted to share this chorus from a song, which I find very encouraging:
> 
> God sees the storm from the other side
> He knows the lessons learned
> And just beyond the clouds He sees clear skies
> He speaks peace to the raging storm
> When peace cannot be found
> He already sees the rainbow when we see only clouds

What a great chorus! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Godsjewel

I hope you all are having a wonderful day so far :flower:

Where is everyone at in their cycle?

I'm currently on day 12 and should be ovulating any day now.


----------



## PrincessBree

SuperwomanTTC said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm sorry I haven't been around much, I have just been busy and haven't had much time to get on BnB. I hope everyone has been doing great!
> 
> How are all of the ladies expecting little ones feeling?
> 
> I wanted to share this chorus from a song, which I find very encouraging:
> 
> God sees the storm from the other side
> He knows the lessons learned
> And just beyond the clouds He sees clear skies
> He speaks peace to the raging storm
> When peace cannot be found
> He already sees the rainbow when we see only clouds
> 
> I feel like I am walking on eggshells to be honest. I've had so many things happen that freak me out. When I call the doctor he says it is "normal" given that I'm on my feet at least 10 hours a day. I have my first appointment on Friday and I will feel a LOT better after an exam and an ultrasound. Isaiah 26:3 says "You will keep him in perfect peace, Whose mind is stayed on You, Because he trusts in You." As I go through the day I say it to myself and make it personal.... You will keep me in perfect peace, my mind is stayed on You, because I trust in You.Click to expand...

Awww sis bless you!By Gods grace everything will be ok,I think that with it being you first baby and all,it is normal to be nervous?

That verse of scripture seems to be following me all around everywhere also and it actually really works when you bring your mind back to Jesus everything seems to look a whole lot better.

Im daily praying for you sis,and also pray that you will enjoy this pregnancy :cloud9:


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> I hope you all are having a wonderful day so far :flower:
> 
> Where is everyone at in their cycle?
> 
> I'm currently on day 12 and should be ovulating any day now.

O kool,I am on cd 16?!I got my first ever positive opk on Monday.And I am loosely following a SMEP plan making sure we bd ALOT more before and around ovulation time,without trying to make it too mechanical.Also I feel I am trusting God more this cycle,as in I have taken out the tt in ttc and now I am just focusing on God and trusting in His timing and plan for me to conceive!

How about you all? are any of you doing anything differently than your last cycle?


----------



## Godsjewel

PrincessBree said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I hope you all are having a wonderful day so far :flower:
> 
> Where is everyone at in their cycle?
> 
> I'm currently on day 12 and should be ovulating any day now.
> 
> O kool,I am on cd 16?!I got my first ever positive opk on Monday.And I am loosely following a SMEP plan making sure we bd ALOT more before and around ovulation time,without trying to make it too mechanical.Also I feel I am trusting God more this cycle,as in I have taken out the tt in ttc and now I am just focusing on God and trusting in His timing and plan for me to conceive!
> 
> How about you all? are any of you doing anything differently than your last cycle?Click to expand...

I'm not using my ovulation monitor this time around, so we are just having fun and like you said, taking the tt out of ttc. The way my cycles have been in the past, I should ovulate in 2-3 days :thumbup:


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I hope you all are having a wonderful day so far :flower:
> 
> Where is everyone at in their cycle?
> 
> I'm currently on day 12 and should be ovulating any day now.
> 
> O kool,I am on cd 16?!I got my first ever positive opk on Monday.And I am loosely following a SMEP plan making sure we bd ALOT more before and around ovulation time,without trying to make it too mechanical.Also I feel I am trusting God more this cycle,as in I have taken out the tt in ttc and now I am just focusing on God and trusting in His timing and plan for me to conceive!
> 
> How about you all? are any of you doing anything differently than your last cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not using my ovulation monitor this time around, so we are just having fun and like you said, taking the tt out of ttc. The way my cycles have been in the past, I should ovulate in 2-3 days :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yaay gosh how time has flown by so quickly this month and weird that alot of us are ovulating around or on exactly the same time lol


----------



## Alr83

Hello ladies! I was excited to see this thread. I've read other threads and think about replying but don't want to offend anyone when you say God has a plan or have to keep faith. So I think i've maybe found a new home!

A little about me: we have a 3 y/o that we ttc for 4 1/2 yrs and was so sick (a good day was only getting sick 3 times a day the entire preg) and then she was face up for delivery, got her turned for her to get the hiccups and inhale fluid and spent a week in nicu. We have now been ttc again for 2years. I just had my 3rd mc in a year a month ago. Dr said we could try again anytime and i'm super sick so a little hopeful for this mo, but not banking on it. The best thing that came out of the last my mc was hubby saying 'it's just not God's plan for us right now.' Hubby goes to church with us and at first it was because he didn't want to miss out on family time. I've been very careful about not pushing God on him and this just confirmed my suspicions that he has accepted Christ! yay for that!

Good luck to everyone! I have a week until AF is suppose to make an appearance. Hopefuly not though.

God bless you all and I will add you all to my prayers.


----------



## HisGrace

Nevermind


----------



## Jumik

Godsjewel said:


> I hope you all are having a wonderful day so far :flower:
> 
> Where is everyone at in their cycle?
> 
> I'm currently on day 12 and should be ovulating any day now.

CD 11....right behind ya buddy! :winkwink:


----------



## Godsjewel

Alr83 said:


> Hello ladies! I was excited to see this thread. I've read other threads and think about replying but don't want to offend anyone when you say God has a plan or have to keep faith. So I think i've maybe found a new home!
> 
> A little about me: we have a 3 y/o that we ttc for 4 1/2 yrs and was so sick (a good day was only getting sick 3 times a day the entire preg) and then she was face up for delivery, got her turned for her to get the hiccups and inhale fluid and spent a week in nicu. We have now been ttc again for 2years. I just had my 3rd mc in a year a month ago. Dr said we could try again anytime and i'm super sick so a little hopeful for this mo, but not banking on it. The best thing that came out of the last my mc was hubby saying 'it's just not God's plan for us right now.' Hubby goes to church with us and at first it was because he didn't want to miss out on family time. I've been very careful about not pushing God on him and this just confirmed my suspicions that he has accepted Christ! yay for that!
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I have a week until AF is suppose to make an appearance. Hopefuly not though.
> 
> God bless you all and I will add you all to my prayers.

Hi sweetheart, Welcome:hugs: My name is Sarah and Im so glad you joined us. I promise you wont go a day without getting encouragement from us. When I used to view other threads, they were really depressing and it wasnt helping me at all, thats why I wanted to start this one and Im so glad I did, there are so many wonderful women here from all over the world.

Im sorry to hear about your angels, God is good and He has our best interest at heart. He will never fail you, just keep your trust in Him.

Im currently at 4 ½ years of ttc, do you know why you werent able to conceive for so long?


----------



## Godsjewel

Jumik said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I hope you all are having a wonderful day so far :flower:
> 
> Where is everyone at in their cycle?
> 
> I'm currently on day 12 and should be ovulating any day now.
> 
> CD 11....right behind ya buddy! :winkwink:Click to expand...

:thumbup: What day will you be able to test?


----------



## uwa_amanda

Hi everyone,

I am really having a down in the dumps kind of day. The :witch: is due to make her appearance today so that means only two more chances at conceiving before our journey will be over. I have had a rough day at work. I just got off the phone with DH and in the middle of our conversation, I just burst into tears. I told him that I don't mean to keep complaining about everything but I have nobody to talk to. I am just so ready for this to over one way or the other. I am sorry to everybody for bringing this thread down but I have no one else to turn to. Thank you for listening.


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am really having a down in the dumps kind of day. The :witch: is due to make her appearance today so that means only two more chances at conceiving before our journey will be over. I have had a rough day at work. I just got off the phone with DH and in the middle of our conversation, I just burst into tears. I told him that I don't mean to keep complaining about everything but I have nobody to talk to. I am just so ready for this to over one way or the other. I am sorry to everybody for bringing this thread down but I have no one else to turn to. Thank you for listening.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I'm sorry today is not going so well for you, I too am headed towards the end of fertility treatments, last month was my last IUI and this month, I'm trying clomid for the first time. It's never over hun, God may have a plan to show His power in blessing you without help from the medical side of things.

I've been hearing so many stories lately of women who have been ttc for years with fertility specialists, and it seems like once they stop and give it to God, they get pregnant. This month is the first month we will not be using an ovulation predictor and try to just have fun and enjoy each other instead of always constantly worrying about what day it is.

I pray God gives you peace and joy during this time:flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/4HPiR.jpg


----------



## Alr83

Godsjewel said:


> Alr83 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I was excited to see this thread. I've read other threads and think about replying but don't want to offend anyone when you say God has a plan or have to keep faith. So I think i've maybe found a new home!
> 
> A little about me: we have a 3 y/o that we ttc for 4 1/2 yrs and was so sick (a good day was only getting sick 3 times a day the entire preg) and then she was face up for delivery, got her turned for her to get the hiccups and inhale fluid and spent a week in nicu. We have now been ttc again for 2years. I just had my 3rd mc in a year a month ago. Dr said we could try again anytime and i'm super sick so a little hopeful for this mo, but not banking on it. The best thing that came out of the last my mc was hubby saying 'it's just not God's plan for us right now.' Hubby goes to church with us and at first it was because he didn't want to miss out on family time. I've been very careful about not pushing God on him and this just confirmed my suspicions that he has accepted Christ! yay for that!
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I have a week until AF is suppose to make an appearance. Hopefuly not though.
> 
> God bless you all and I will add you all to my prayers.
> 
> Hi sweetheart, Welcome:hugs: My name is Sarah and Im so glad you joined us. I promise you wont go a day without getting encouragement from us. When I used to view other threads, they were really depressing and it wasnt helping me at all, thats why I wanted to start this one and Im so glad I did, there are so many wonderful women here from all over the world.
> 
> Im sorry to hear about your angels, God is good and He has our best interest at heart. He will never fail you, just keep your trust in Him.
> 
> Im currently at 4 ½ years of ttc, do you know why you werent able to conceive for so long?Click to expand...


Thank you , Sarah. Just reading others posts has been encouraging.

With the testing done they never found my cause, except realy crazy cycles- anywhere from 10-92 days. Never had any pos hpt's or blood tests in that time until my daughter (actually had started a stem cell treatment for my nerve damage and it fixes what it wants first. Was preggo 3 wks later). Low progesterone but that was getting replaced and still not helping. My mom and gma had problems too. hubby's tests came back normal. In the past yr my cycles have all of a sudden gotten pretty regular 26-30 days and then the mc's started. I took the first as a blessing as I was seeing a nuerologist that knew we were ttc and put me on a med that is now found to cause a lot of birth defects. 

The 2nd I dealt with fairly well and really felt like God was telling me this was not the plan for me. I had been ignoring the constant nudges and feelings that we needed to be fostering. We started that whole process and with my husbands work schedule it had to be postponed until Jan. Jan came and I never heard from the agency and started feeling like at this point a baby of our own was the answer. Prayed about either getting pregnant or the agency getting back to me and I got pregnant. When I lost this one, i've taken it really hard. I'm more confused. I thought this meant we were suppose to have our own again at this time and place but to have it taken away I don't know what it means. Just not the right time or yes I can get pregnant but that is not the plan and I really need to start bothering the angency to get the fostercare stuff going forward. I keep praying and the answer just hasn't been revealed to us.

It's nice to find a place that you know women are in the same boat and you can pray for them and them for you. We haven't told anyone about our loss and I feel the need to have prayer. I'm sure so many of you have the same feeling but with so many getting pregnant around you it makes for some awkward situations- people feeling sorry for you or not wanting to say anything pregnancy around you.

Sorry so long. Hope some of you will pray for clarity for me! Thanks! God has a plan for us all. He's just developing our patience and teaching us how to give our whole lives to Him.


----------



## Alr83

uwa_amanda said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am really having a down in the dumps kind of day. The :witch: is due to make her appearance today so that means only two more chances at conceiving before our journey will be over. I have had a rough day at work. I just got off the phone with DH and in the middle of our conversation, I just burst into tears. I told him that I don't mean to keep complaining about everything but I have nobody to talk to. I am just so ready for this to over one way or the other. I am sorry to everybody for bringing this thread down but I have no one else to turn to. Thank you for listening.

I'll be praying for you.


----------



## BRK06

SuperwomanTTC said:


> I feel like I am walking on eggshells to be honest. I've had so many things happen that freak me out. When I call the doctor he says it is "normal" given that I'm on my feet at least 10 hours a day. I have my first appointment on Friday and I will feel a LOT better after an exam and an ultrasound. Isaiah 26:3 says "You will keep him in perfect peace, Whose mind is stayed on You, Because he trusts in You." As I go through the day I say it to myself and make it personal.... You will keep me in perfect peace, my mind is stayed on You, because I trust in You.

You've been in my prayers Sweetie! Please let us know what you find out! Trust in Jesus :)


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> I hope you all are having a wonderful day so far :flower:
> 
> Where is everyone at in their cycle?
> 
> I'm currently on day 12 and should be ovulating any day now.

I'm cycle day 16 and I got a "peak" reading on my monitor this morning! Eeek!
I figure ov time is probably later today or tomorrow...the hormone flux started last night :sick: and I feel a little twinge on my right side this month (my body making a liar out of me :haha: )


----------



## BRK06

PrincessBree said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I hope you all are having a wonderful day so far :flower:
> 
> Where is everyone at in their cycle?
> 
> I'm currently on day 12 and should be ovulating any day now.
> 
> O kool,I am on cd 16?!I got my first ever positive opk on Monday.And I am loosely following a SMEP plan making sure we bd ALOT more before and around ovulation time,without trying to make it too mechanical.Also I feel I am trusting God more this cycle,as in I have taken out the tt in ttc and now I am just focusing on God and trusting in His timing and plan for me to conceive!
> 
> How about you all? are any of you doing anything differently than your last cycle?Click to expand...

:happydance: for your pos OPK, cycle buddy! :)

I started using my monitor again this month after not using it the last 3 cycles... I wanted to have something for the Dr. Everything is still going along like usual in this buggy; God has the reins and I'm along for the ride! :thumbup:

How's everything all the way over on your side of the pond? :)


----------



## BRK06

Alr83 said:


> Hello ladies! I was excited to see this thread. I've read other threads and think about replying but don't want to offend anyone when you say God has a plan or have to keep faith. So I think i've maybe found a new home!
> 
> A little about me: we have a 3 y/o that we ttc for 4 1/2 yrs and was so sick (a good day was only getting sick 3 times a day the entire preg) and then she was face up for delivery, got her turned for her to get the hiccups and inhale fluid and spent a week in nicu. We have now been ttc again for 2years. I just had my 3rd mc in a year a month ago. Dr said we could try again anytime and i'm super sick so a little hopeful for this mo, but not banking on it. The best thing that came out of the last my mc was hubby saying 'it's just not God's plan for us right now.' Hubby goes to church with us and at first it was because he didn't want to miss out on family time. I've been very careful about not pushing God on him and this just confirmed my suspicions that he has accepted Christ! yay for that!
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I have a week until AF is suppose to make an appearance. Hopefuly not though.
> 
> God bless you all and I will add you all to my prayers.

Welcome! I'm Kim and I'm glad you've found us :hi: Praise God for your husband's salvation!! That's great news 

I'm sorry to hear about your little angels :hugs: I'll be praying for you, and I hope AF doesn't show!


----------



## BRK06

uwa_amanda said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am really having a down in the dumps kind of day. The :witch: is due to make her appearance today so that means only two more chances at conceiving before our journey will be over. I have had a rough day at work. I just got off the phone with DH and in the middle of our conversation, I just burst into tears. I told him that I don't mean to keep complaining about everything but I have nobody to talk to. I am just so ready for this to over one way or the other. I am sorry to everybody for bringing this thread down but I have no one else to turn to. Thank you for listening.

:hugs: You aren't bringing us down; what kind of sisters would we be if we only wanted to hear about the good and didn't lift you up in the bad? Just trust in God, and give all that uncertainty and dread you're feeling counting down to the end of your TTC timeline to Him. God doesn't work within our confines, and what may seem like the end to us is just the beginning for Him! Have faith, Sis... Let go and let God, as the saying goes. We're all here for you! Feel free to talk to us about whatever you need. I'm praying for you!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Verse of the Day! 


But blessed is the one who trusts in the LORD, whose confidence is in him. They will be like a tree planted by the water that sends out its roots by the stream. It does not fear when heat comes; its leaves are always green. It has no worries in a year of drought and never fails to bear fruit. Jeremiah 17:7-8 NIV


----------



## uwa_amanda

Thank you all for your kind words. I feel a great deal better than I did earlier when I let loose. It is definitely a blessing to be able to come here and let my feelings out and not feel ashamed about anything. Praying that everything will work out for the better for all of us :)


----------



## LillySapphire

*Sarah*- those kitty pictures are so cute! Makes me wish my husband weren't allergic or I'd _accidentally_ bring one home with me one day :haha:

*Alr83*- Welcome to our thread! :hugs: I am in a similar position where I have encountered a couple of losses (one ectopic, one MC) that not many people know about. The main reason I don't want anyone to know is that I don't have a lot of prayer warriors in my life and I definitely don't need anyone feeling sorry or living in fear for me. We have the Master Physician on our side! He causes everything to work together for the good of those who love Him and are called according to His purpose (Romans 8:28) He said keep on asking and you will receive. Keep seeking and you will find. Keep knocking and the door will be opened (Matthew 7:7). We know that our present sufferings do not compare with the glory that will be revealed in us (Romans 8:18) We are in this together, sister!:flow:

*BRK06*- Love that scripture, thanks!

To everyone else, I hope that you are having a blessed day!


----------



## Mumma09

A little help ladies....

So I called the Dr office today just to confirm that the blood test I get on Saturday the 10th was neg (my period started 5 days late that afternoon) so I could take my Dostinex tonight, I knew my Dr was away but the girls in the office always just tell me if its negative, well I rang and she said she would have to get another Dr to look at it and put me on hold when she got back she said the dr had said he doesn't know my medical history but its unlikely that I am pregnant!?!?! Shouldn't it just be a negative or positive??


----------



## hopeful2012

Godsjewel said:


> I hope you all are having a wonderful day so far :flower:
> 
> Where is everyone at in their cycle?
> 
> I'm currently on day 12 and should be ovulating any day now.

I'm on CD 22, and got a positive OPK yesterday and today. Anybody else ever had PMS symptoms around ovulation time- my boobs are super sore, frequent headaches, irritable, and seriously emotional!! ( i seriously went to our bedroom and cried because my husband didnt like his cake and complained that his present was exactly what he wanted- not me at all!)

I really hope everyone elses week is going better than mine. Its been rough. Monday the car broke down, tuesday was an extremely long and tiring day, then today was the DH's birthday and so i had to try to work from home, clean the house, cook, make the cake that he asked for (and then decided he didnt like), entertain his parents and put up with an attitude too...UGH!

I dont know whats wrong with me this week, but he is driving me up the wall with some of the little things that he does.


----------



## targetrules

BRK06 said:


> Verse of the Day!
> 
> 
> But blessed is the one who trusts in the LORD, whose confidence is in him. They will be like a tree planted by the water that sends out its roots by the stream. It does not fear when heat comes; its leaves are always green. It has no worries in a year of drought and never fails to bear fruit. Jeremiah 17:7-8 NIV

I love this! Thank you so much for sharing this one. This reminds me so much of some of the women that I know. I love it when I run across a woman that seems to have every reason to not be content...but yet, the Holy Spirit blesses them with contentment and peace that transcends all understanding. I pray that we will all be blessed with the contentment and peace that only comes from our Lord. 

I am on CD 9!


----------



## Alr83

Mumma09 said:


> A little help ladies....
> 
> So I called the Dr office today just to confirm that the blood test I get on Saturday the 10th was neg (my period started 5 days late that afternoon) so I could take my Dostinex tonight, I knew my Dr was away but the girls in the office always just tell me if its negative, well I rang and she said she would have to get another Dr to look at it and put me on hold when she got back she said the dr had said he doesn't know my medical history but its unlikely that I am pregnant!?!?! Shouldn't it just be a negative or positive??

I would call back and get an explaination. Depends on what test they did and if they did a quant could have had a low level of hcg. GL prayers to you.


----------



## Alr83

hopeful2012 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I hope you all are having a wonderful day so far :flower:
> 
> Where is everyone at in their cycle?
> 
> I'm currently on day 12 and should be ovulating any day now.
> 
> I'm on CD 22, and got a positive OPK yesterday and today. Anybody else ever had PMS symptoms around ovulation time- my boobs are super sore, frequent headaches, irritable, and seriously emotional!! ( i seriously went to our bedroom and cried because my husband didnt like his cake and complained that his present was exactly what he wanted- not me at all!)
> 
> I really hope everyone elses week is going better than mine. Its been rough. Monday the car broke down, tuesday was an extremely long and tiring day, then today was the DH's birthday and so i had to try to work from home, clean the house, cook, make the cake that he asked for (and then decided he didnt like), entertain his parents and put up with an attitude too...UGH!
> 
> I dont know whats wrong with me this week, but he is driving me up the wall with some of the little things that he does.Click to expand...

 That bothers me too when my hubby is like that. I'd just gently tell him that even tho he didn't mean to (hope not) that you were a bit hurt and you just haven't felt like yourself.

Yes- i've also had some sx around ovulation time. Hormones! Men just don't understand the constant changing and it's amazing that our own bodies can take it.


----------



## emr11

Hey ladies, havent been on in awhile! Just stopping by to say hey and let you all know your in my prayers! :)


----------



## Alr83

Just to share: (too many just don't appreciate this)

So I truely believe my 3 y/o daughter has an awesome relationship with God and she talks with Him often. She will tell you 'God says you need to listen to Him' and it wil be at a time you are questioning if God is behind what you are thinking or feeling. And she does this with many people. 'mommy you need to call (so and so) and tell them to listen to God.' She has a book 'joy' that isn't about God but as my husband and her were getting ready to read it he asked her what joy was. She stopped and thought then answered 'God is joy'. Aww I love it. 

Anyway last night she broke my heart, but at the same time made me proud. I just wanted to cry so I needed to go outside before I heard anymore. She didn't want to go to bed and then played the I need different jammies game even tho she picked them out. I told her no and she threw a fit in her room. Soon I hear- 'i want daddy not mommy. He'll rock me and get me new jammies.' Then the heartbreak- 'i want mommy to give me back to God, I don't want to be with her anymore.' Awww, I know she was mad but she's only 3 shouldn't be able to come up with these things yet. Oh and it still hurt. Yet, at the same time I was so proud that it wasn't nana or gma she was going to run to. She chooses God.

I know this was just a lesson, it was a reminder that I have been so focused on a baby and the fleshly life. We love our fams, but God is the most important in our lives. And God is who we should desire most and want to be with most. ok, God, I get it. You have the control and I just have to give it all to you. I choose God too! :)


----------



## PrincessBree

Alr83 said:


> Hello ladies! I was excited to see this thread. I've read other threads and think about replying but don't want to offend anyone when you say God has a plan or have to keep faith. So I think i've maybe found a new home!
> 
> A little about me: we have a 3 y/o that we ttc for 4 1/2 yrs and was so sick (a good day was only getting sick 3 times a day the entire preg) and then she was face up for delivery, got her turned for her to get the hiccups and inhale fluid and spent a week in nicu. We have now been ttc again for 2years. I just had my 3rd mc in a year a month ago. Dr said we could try again anytime and i'm super sick so a little hopeful for this mo, but not banking on it. The best thing that came out of the last my mc was hubby saying 'it's just not God's plan for us right now.' Hubby goes to church with us and at first it was because he didn't want to miss out on family time. I've been very careful about not pushing God on him and this just confirmed my suspicions that he has accepted Christ! yay for that!
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I have a week until AF is suppose to make an appearance. Hopefuly not though.
> 
> God bless you all and I will add you all to my prayers.

Hey sis,

My name is Bree I'm from London.It is soo great to have you join us and I pray you will be enriched being part of what God is doing in this thread,there are many ladies from all over the globe here and so now you have prayers going up to God on your behalf,from all over the world!

I am so sorry to hear about your mc's,especially with so many in a year. I truly don't always understand why things work out the way that they do but I just know and believe that God has a plan for you and in His timing and His way He will come through,that is with great confidence I say that to you :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

uwa_amanda said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am really having a down in the dumps kind of day. The :witch: is due to make her appearance today so that means only two more chances at conceiving before our journey will be over. I have had a rough day at work. I just got off the phone with DH and in the middle of our conversation, I just burst into tears. I told him that I don't mean to keep complaining about everything but I have nobody to talk to. I am just so ready for this to over one way or the other. I am sorry to everybody for bringing this thread down but I have no one else to turn to. Thank you for listening.

You are not bringing down the thread,in fact I believe that is what this thread is about,sharing the highs and lows with one another and lifting one another up to God.

I am sorry to hear about your bad day,remember sis there is no end of the line of this journey simply because you are a child of God and the work that God has begun in you He is faithful to complete it.When it seems like there is nothing else anyone can do and you have come to the end God will part the red sea just for you to cross over unto the next part of your jourrney.


----------



## me222

Welcome Alr83! I pray you'll be encouraged on this thread:). 

I'm sorry some of you have had a bad week:(. Hugs! Praying for comfort and strength. 

My cycle: AF due today and nothing..but I don't want to get my hopes up. But, bought a pregnancy test tonight (and a lady from our church was next in line behind my hubby!! ugh! pray she didn't notice or if she did, that she'll forget...really don't want people to know we're ttc! I had gone to the car as was too nervous buying a test..silly, I know). I'm not testing until tomorrow morning...but maybe I should hold off until Monday? I mean, my luteal phase has only been 9 days the past 2 months...so may not be able to support a pregnancy (been reading about short luteal phases...makes me sad...I just took Vitamin B to help this). Been feeling unwell a bit on and off throughout the week (dizzy, exhausted, headaches, crampy, emotional), but it's prob. all PMS symptoms. 
Do you all get miserable when you feel it's PMS symptoms as it means AF will turn up? I know we're not "out" until AF actually comes...but yeah.
Pray that I'll trust God no matter what..in some ways I'd rather wait for AF to come than do a preg. test as there's something special about testing and actually seeing just one line can be pretty horrible, hey? 
What do you all prefer? waiting til AF or testing? Ultimately, I know we'd all prefer being pregnant. 
Praying we lean on Jesus and fix our eyes on Him. He is in control.


----------



## uwa_amanda

PrincessBree said:


> uwa_amanda said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am really having a down in the dumps kind of day. The :witch: is due to make her appearance today so that means only two more chances at conceiving before our journey will be over. I have had a rough day at work. I just got off the phone with DH and in the middle of our conversation, I just burst into tears. I told him that I don't mean to keep complaining about everything but I have nobody to talk to. I am just so ready for this to over one way or the other. I am sorry to everybody for bringing this thread down but I have no one else to turn to. Thank you for listening.
> 
> You are not bringing down the thread,in fact I believe that is what this thread is about,sharing the highs and lows with one another and lifting one another up to God.
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your bad day,remember sis there is no end of the line of this journey simply because you are a child of God and the work that God has begun in you He is faithful to complete it.When it seems like there is nothing else anyone can do and you have come to the end God will part the red sea just for you to cross over unto the next part of your jourrney.Click to expand...

I appreciate that very much. Everytime I read updates on this thread they seem so uplifting. I guess I just needed someone to help get me out of the funk I got myself into. Maybe God has other plans for me and has children on our back burner for right now. I have just GOT to remember to keep putting faith and trust in Him. I just get so bogged down with the ttc part of everything, that it has taken a toll on me emotionally. Today will be a better day!


----------



## PrincessBree

BRK06 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I hope you all are having a wonderful day so far :flower:
> 
> Where is everyone at in their cycle?
> 
> I'm currently on day 12 and should be ovulating any day now.
> 
> O kool,I am on cd 16?!I got my first ever positive opk on Monday.And I am loosely following a SMEP plan making sure we bd ALOT more before and around ovulation time,without trying to make it too mechanical.Also I feel I am trusting God more this cycle,as in I have taken out the tt in ttc and now I am just focusing on God and trusting in His timing and plan for me to conceive!
> 
> How about you all? are any of you doing anything differently than your last cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: for your pos OPK, cycle buddy! :)
> 
> I started using my monitor again this month after not using it the last 3 cycles... I wanted to have something for the Dr. Everything is still going along like usual in this buggy; God has the reins and I'm along for the ride! :thumbup:
> 
> How's everything all the way over on your side of the pond? :)Click to expand...

Kim,
I am just trying to figure what day to test?Which day are you testing seeing as we are cycle buddies?:hugs: Im not sure as my cycle is between 28 and 30 days,I might even just be a brave girl and wait to see if my period is late lol anyways would be a great month to get pregnant I would say!

Hows sunny Hawaii?Could there ever be a bad day in Hawaii surely not!!
London is pretty right now we got some flowers shooting up as its spring time and Im enjoying the bright sunshine mornings!:cloud9:It still hasnt warmed up yet.Xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Dear All,

I really need prayers today as I woke up not feeling my usual chirpy self this morning.Last night I had an appointment with my pastor and we talked about my career and me having babies.

Basically I have never really had any 'real career goals' I have a job yes but not a career as such and she was saying that I go from course to course but never really do anything with what I have learnt (which is true) but thing is I don't have a career in mind,I guess counselling and life coaching is something which is in my heart but I am not more passionate about that than I am about being a mom.

And pastor seemed to think maybe I want to have a baby to put my focus on something,or use it to feel purposeful rather than just because I truly want to be a mom.And that maybe I should wait and enjoy my marriage more (been married 16months)as dh and I are both still young and give it a few years until we are fully settled and I can clearly see who I am in the marriage.I am 24 x

She had some good things to say and some great points but I am now just woke up feeling like if I dont have a baby I dont know where my life is really going?

I have never really thought about life apart from being a mom and havent thought out some great career in 21st century it is not really the norms to tell someone you want to be a mom not a doctor or a teacher,just a mom.

But then I think well maybe that is just an excuse, as I don't want to have a career?! I am really sad and my mind is going all over,I am thinking maybe we cant get pregnant because my desires are not on the right place and maybe God wants us to be married alot longer,I am devastated and in tears as I write this prayer request which is all over the place,but if you can understand any of what I have tried to explain please can you pray for me Xx:cry:


----------



## Godsjewel

hopeful2012 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I hope you all are having a wonderful day so far :flower:
> 
> Where is everyone at in their cycle?
> 
> I'm currently on day 12 and should be ovulating any day now.
> 
> I'm on CD 22, and got a positive OPK yesterday and today. Anybody else ever had PMS symptoms around ovulation time- my boobs are super sore, frequent headaches, irritable, and seriously emotional!! ( i seriously went to our bedroom and cried because my husband didnt like his cake and complained that his present was exactly what he wanted- not me at all!)
> 
> I really hope everyone elses week is going better than mine. Its been rough. Monday the car broke down, tuesday was an extremely long and tiring day, then today was the DH's birthday and so i had to try to work from home, clean the house, cook, make the cake that he asked for (and then decided he didnt like), entertain his parents and put up with an attitude too...UGH!
> 
> I dont know whats wrong with me this week, but he is driving me up the wall with some of the little things that he does.Click to expand...

I'm sorry things haven't been going well the past couple of days, I sure hope it gets better soon :hugs:

The only symptom I get is sometimes I feel twinges in my ovaries, depending on what side I'm ovulating from, other than that I feel pretty normal.


----------



## Godsjewel

...he cried out, Lord, save me!
Matthew 14:30

She was the cutest little thing you could ever hope to see! A tiny, little ball of black and white fur appropriately named Minnie! She pranced through my house like she was Queen of the Canine World! It wouldnt have mattered if you could have told her that she only weighed a pound and a half--she already knew she was in charge and apparently all the humans in the room felt the same way! This constant little companion was such a treasure to us. Perhaps we should have named her Peter! (This will make sense later! I promise!)

One day as I was playing with Minnie, I scooped her up, snuggled her for a few seconds, and gently sat her down on a glass coffee table. All of a sudden, Minnies world changed! Gone was the arrogant prancing of this miniscule pooch! Gone was the air of misplaced confidence! Gone was her love and trust in her master! Even though I knew she was safe and that I wouldnt let her fall off the edge of the table, Minnie was petrified! She couldnt understand what was holding her up or why she wasnt plummeting that terrifying distance of two feet! All she knew was that she was in uncharted territory and would surely perish! And all at the whims of a master that she thought loved her! 

Minnie was a little like Peter walking on the water. (Do you think, perhaps, that he pranced on the Sea of Galilee?) Life was good and exciting for him! He had served with Jesus and had front row seats to the transformation of thousands of lives! Jesus comes walking on the water through the night, and even though they were scared, Peter cries out Lord, if it is You, command me to come to You on the water! Jesus simply said come and water turned to concrete beneath Peters feet. Even in the midst of a storm howling around the disciples boat, Peter was making a stand for the Master! He made a stand until he made a giant splash! 

Peter got his eyes off of Jesus and the sure ground beneath him gave way. The winds began whipping up and Peter began falling down. He couldnt see a way to keep from drowning. He couldnt feel anything sturdy beneath his feet. He must have trembled as he sputtered his cry for help--Lord, save me! 

Sound familiar? Somehow, I bet youve never compared yourself to the loudest, most boisterous confidant of Jesus or to the runt of a pomeranian litter, but now because of infertility, you may just find an image of yourself in this terrified fur-ball or drenched, soaking disciple! 

Most of us tend to prance through life, much as my puppy pranced through my house. Or perhaps, being a Christian has come easily. We talk openly about the goodness of God and how we know He works all things to our good, and wonder why others struggle so. Then one day we find ourselves set down by His hand in uncharted territory. A place we cannot understand, and a situation where fear reigns supreme. And all at the hands of a Master we thought loved us!

Infertility is such a confusing place! We dont always know which way to turn and the decisions we must make often seem so unsure. Much like the puppy in this story, we dont understand why He would sit us down in the midst of such a trial. Perhaps we feel more like Peter. We stepped out of our comfort zone and boldly proclaimed to everyone that God would provide the money for treatment, but the money never came. We told anyone who would hear that we knew this pregnancy was different and God had granted life in the womb, only to see another stilled heartbeat. The winds are howling. Your feet are plummeting beneath the waters again. Why would He grant babies to so many others, but not to me? 

Hold on! There is more to this story! Peek back into my living room, and glance at my coffee table. That poor little pup was shaking so hard and nearly frozen in fear, that all you heard were her little toenails clicking on the glass table! I never forgot where she stood. The coffee table never intimidated me. I never felt as afraid as she did, wondering how in this world I could rescue my pet from the wiles of the coffee table. I scooped her up off of the table, and loved her and snuggled her until she felt safe again. (You dont seriously think I walked off and left her there, do you?) Before long, she was prancing through my house again like the Queen of the Canine World that she thought she was!

And hold on again! Theres more to Peters story too! Flip back to the pages of Matthew 14. Peter did something that my goofy little puppy never did. (Okay, he did a lot of things my puppy never did, but theres one thing in particular I want you to notice!) Matthew 14:30 says ...he cried out, Lord, save me! Peter knew who to call on. He called on His Master. He may not have understood why Jesus let him come out onto the water, knowing that he would begin to sink, but Peter still knew Jesus loved him and would not let him perish. Scripture goes on to say Immediately Jesus stretched out His hand and took hold of him...

Jesus didnt let Peter perish. He wont allow you to perish either. Call on Him in the midst of your storm. 

Just imagine! Someday soon, youll find that youre back in the boat and the waters are beginning to calm. Or perhaps youll notice that youre starting to prance around again like the daughter of the King that you are!


----------



## Godsjewel

PrincessBree said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I really need prayers today as I woke up not feeling my usual chirpy self this morning.Last night I had an appointment with my pastor and we talked about my career and me having babies.
> 
> Basically I have never really had any 'real career goals' I have a job yes but not a career as such and she was saying that I go from course to course but never really do anything with what I have learnt (which is true) but thing is I don't have a career in mind,I guess counselling and life coaching is something which is in my heart but I am not more passionate about that than I am about being a mom.
> 
> And pastor seemed to think maybe I want to have a baby to put my focus on something,or use it to feel purposeful rather than just because I truly want to be a mom.And that maybe I should wait and enjoy my marriage more (been married 16months)as dh and I are both still young and give it a few years until we are fully settled and I can clearly see who I am in the marriage.I am 24 x
> 
> She had some good things to say and some great points but I am now just woke up feeling like if I dont have a baby I dont know where my life is really going?
> 
> I have never really thought about life apart from being a mom and havent thought out some great career in 21st century it is not really the norms to tell someone you want to be a mom not a doctor or a teacher,just a mom.
> 
> But then I think well maybe that is just an excuse, as I don't want to have a career?! I am really sad and my mind is going all over,I am thinking maybe we cant get pregnant because my desires are not on the right place and maybe God wants us to be married alot longer,I am devastated and in tears as I write this prayer request which is all over the place,but if you can understand any of what I have tried to explain please can you pray for me Xx:cry:

Hi Bree! :hugs:

First of all, Im so glad you feel close to your pastor to be able to express yourself. 

I know you want a baby real bad, but God wants things in our life to be lined up with His will first, and then when He sees fit, that baby will come. I pray that God shows you what you need to do and for now, keep seeking Him with your whole heart and thank Him in advance for your future family.


----------



## HisGrace

Alr83 said:


> Just to share: (too many just don't appreciate this)
> 
> So I truely believe my 3 y/o daughter has an awesome relationship with God and she talks with Him often. She will tell you 'God says you need to listen to Him' and it wil be at a time you are questioning if God is behind what you are thinking or feeling. And she does this with many people. 'mommy you need to call (so and so) and tell them to listen to God.' She has a book 'joy' that isn't about God but as my husband and her were getting ready to read it he asked her what joy was. She stopped and thought then answered 'God is joy'. Aww I love it.
> 
> Anyway last night she broke my heart, but at the same time made me proud. I just wanted to cry so I needed to go outside before I heard anymore. She didn't want to go to bed and then played the I need different jammies game even tho she picked them out. I told her no and she threw a fit in her room. Soon I hear- 'i want daddy not mommy. He'll rock me and get me new jammies.' Then the heartbreak- 'i want mommy to give me back to God, I don't want to be with her anymore.' Awww, I know she was mad but she's only 3 shouldn't be able to come up with these things yet. Oh and it still hurt. Yet, at the same time I was so proud that it wasn't nana or gma she was going to run to. She chooses God.
> 
> I know this was just a lesson, it was a reminder that I have been so focused on a baby and the fleshly life. We love our fams, but God is the most important in our lives. And God is who we should desire most and want to be with most. ok, God, I get it. You have the control and I just have to give it all to you. I choose God too! :)

So happy about your husband accepting Christ! That is amazing. I am also so sorry about your miscarriages. My doctor tells me I am experiencing a threatened miscarriage so I can somewhat understand how you feel. I believe that God will bless us all with children in His perfect timing. We just have to stand on His promises in His Word. I'm praying for you and everyone else in this thread.



PrincessBree said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I really need prayers today as I woke up not feeling my usual chirpy self this morning.Last night I had an appointment with my pastor and we talked about my career and me having babies.
> 
> Basically I have never really had any 'real career goals' I have a job yes but not a career as such and she was saying that I go from course to course but never really do anything with what I have learnt (which is true) but thing is I don't have a career in mind,I guess counselling and life coaching is something which is in my heart but I am not more passionate about that than I am about being a mom.
> 
> And pastor seemed to think maybe I want to have a baby to put my focus on something,or use it to feel purposeful rather than just because I truly want to be a mom.And that maybe I should wait and enjoy my marriage more (been married 16months)as dh and I are both still young and give it a few years until we are fully settled and I can clearly see who I am in the marriage.I am 24 x
> 
> She had some good things to say and some great points but I am now just woke up feeling like if I dont have a baby I dont know where my life is really going?
> 
> I have never really thought about life apart from being a mom and havent thought out some great career in 21st century it is not really the norms to tell someone you want to be a mom not a doctor or a teacher,just a mom.
> 
> But then I think well maybe that is just an excuse, as I don't want to have a career?! I am really sad and my mind is going all over,I am thinking maybe we cant get pregnant because my desires are not on the right place and maybe God wants us to be married alot longer,I am devastated and in tears as I write this prayer request which is all over the place,but if you can understand any of what I have tried to explain please can you pray for me Xx:cry:

:hugs: Bree :hugs: I have no advice other than for you to seek God in all of this. I can understand where you're coming from. I have a career and a part time business on the side, but if God blesses this pregnancy I plan to be a stay at home mom. Seek God in this. He said in Matthew 6:33 to seek the kingdom of God and his righteousness, and then all these things will be added unto you. In this case, I believe those things are answers to prayer. Answers to whether you should hold off on TTC or keep going. 

I've said this before, and I'll say it again and again. I believe that He will bless us all to be mothers. God is very meticulous. He has a specifically designated sperm and a specifically designated egg. He's not doing things by happenstance. He's got it all designed just perfect. We just have to wait on Him. And trust me I know just how hard that is. I'm am waiting on Him right now to save this pregnancy.


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/fJ0BE.jpg


----------



## BRK06

HisGrace said:


> I'm am waiting on Him right now to save this pregnancy.


Is everything ok, Sis??


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/5FaZl.jpg


----------



## HisGrace

BRK06 said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> I'm am waiting on Him right now to save this pregnancy.
> 
> 
> Is everything ok, Sis??Click to expand...

My first scan did not go well and my first test showed low progesterone levels. That coupled with my spotting points to bad news but I know that God controls all and He can turn this situation around. So right now I am putting total faith in Him to save this pregnancy.


----------



## Alr83

me222 said:


> Welcome Alr83! I pray you'll be encouraged on this thread:).
> 
> I'm sorry some of you have had a bad week:(. Hugs! Praying for comfort and strength.
> 
> My cycle: AF due today and nothing..but I don't want to get my hopes up. But, bought a pregnancy test tonight (and a lady from our church was next in line behind my hubby!! ugh! pray she didn't notice or if she did, that she'll forget...really don't want people to know we're ttc! I had gone to the car as was too nervous buying a test..silly, I know). I'm not testing until tomorrow morning...but maybe I should hold off until Monday? I mean, my luteal phase has only been 9 days the past 2 months...so may not be able to support a pregnancy (been reading about short luteal phases...makes me sad...I just took Vitamin B to help this). Been feeling unwell a bit on and off throughout the week (dizzy, exhausted, headaches, crampy, emotional), but it's prob. all PMS symptoms.
> Do you all get miserable when you feel it's PMS symptoms as it means AF will turn up? I know we're not "out" until AF actually comes...but yeah.
> Pray that I'll trust God no matter what..in some ways I'd rather wait for AF to come than do a preg. test as there's something special about testing and actually seeing just one line can be pretty horrible, hey?
> What do you all prefer? waiting til AF or testing? Ultimately, I know we'd all prefer being pregnant.
> Praying we lean on Jesus and fix our eyes on Him. He is in control.

Praying that you get a bfp! However- if you do and believe you have lpd I would get to the dr as soon as you find out and have a progesterone test and supplement if need be. 
My progesterone is low in general so we start nhr mid cycle now. Prob why I lost my babes, my body doesn't make enough to maintain pregnancy. Might be something to look into if you haven't already. Low progesterone is a lot of times The culprit of lpd. -Amber


----------



## HisGrace

Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/5FaZl.jpg

I'm at the pharmacy right now and that just made me giggle. I hope people don't think I am crazy.


----------



## Alr83

HisGrace said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> I'm am waiting on Him right now to save this pregnancy.
> 
> 
> Is everything ok, Sis??Click to expand...
> 
> My first scan did not go well and my first test showed low progesterone levels. That coupled with my spotting points to bad news but I know that God controls all and He can turn this situation around. So right now I am putting total faith in Him to save this pregnancy.Click to expand...

Praying for a miracle for you. Did they supplement you on progesterone? If not ask them to. May save the pregnancy. Just don't stop them suddenly if you start them and maintain. A sudden drop is what our body does before a cycle.

Sending prayers your way. -amber


----------



## BRK06

PrincessBree said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I hope you all are having a wonderful day so far :flower:
> 
> Where is everyone at in their cycle?
> 
> I'm currently on day 12 and should be ovulating any day now.
> 
> O kool,I am on cd 16?!I got my first ever positive opk on Monday.And I am loosely following a SMEP plan making sure we bd ALOT more before and around ovulation time,without trying to make it too mechanical.Also I feel I am trusting God more this cycle,as in I have taken out the tt in ttc and now I am just focusing on God and trusting in His timing and plan for me to conceive!
> 
> How about you all? are any of you doing anything differently than your last cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: for your pos OPK, cycle buddy! :)
> 
> I started using my monitor again this month after not using it the last 3 cycles... I wanted to have something for the Dr. Everything is still going along like usual in this buggy; God has the reins and I'm along for the ride! :thumbup:
> 
> How's everything all the way over on your side of the pond? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Kim,
> I am just trying to figure what day to test?Which day are you testing seeing as we are cycle buddies?:hugs: Im not sure as my cycle is between 28 and 30 days,I might even just be a brave girl and wait to see if my period is late lol anyways would be a great month to get pregnant I would say!
> 
> Hows sunny Hawaii?Could there ever be a bad day in Hawaii surely not!!
> London is pretty right now we got some flowers shooting up as its spring time and Im enjoying the bright sunshine mornings!:cloud9:It still hasnt warmed up yet.XxClick to expand...


As many times as I've said I'm going to wait until I'm late to test, it doesn't usually happen! :haha: I'm going to be good and try to at least wait until April 1. Did you want to try then? I agree that this would be a great month for a BFP!! :thumbup:

Hawaii is great! It's nice and sunny today :)


----------



## BRK06

HisGrace said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> I'm am waiting on Him right now to save this pregnancy.
> 
> 
> Is everything ok, Sis??Click to expand...
> 
> My first scan did not go well and my first test showed low progesterone levels. That coupled with my spotting points to bad news but I know that God controls all and He can turn this situation around. So right now I am putting total faith in Him to save this pregnancy.Click to expand...

I'm praying for you!! :hugs: when is your next checkup?


----------



## HisGrace

Alr83 said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> I'm am waiting on Him right now to save this pregnancy.
> 
> 
> Is everything ok, Sis??Click to expand...
> 
> My first scan did not go well and my first test showed low progesterone levels. That coupled with my spotting points to bad news but I know that God controls all and He can turn this situation around. So right now I am putting total faith in Him to save this pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> Praying for a miracle for you. Did they supplement you on progesterone? If not ask them to. May save the pregnancy. Just don't stop them suddenly if you start them and maintain. A sudden drop is what our body does before a cycle.
> 
> Sending prayers your way. -amberClick to expand...

Thanks Amber. I really appreciate it. Yes, they did give me progesterone. I just picked it up. Thanks for the warning about not stopping suddenly. The pharmacist didn't mention that at all. 



BRK06 said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> I'm am waiting on Him right now to save this pregnancy.
> 
> 
> Is everything ok, Sis??Click to expand...
> 
> My first scan did not go well and my first test showed low progesterone levels. That coupled with my spotting points to bad news but I know that God controls all and He can turn this situation around. So right now I am putting total faith in Him to save this pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm praying for you!! :hugs: when is your next checkup?Click to expand...

Thanks so much. My next checkup is Wednesday morning where I go in for another scan on better equipment. Apparently those pesky fibroids make it difficult to see on a regular ultrasound. I'm praying by then we will get to see the heartbeat. :) I'll keep y'all posted if you'd like to know.


----------



## Alr83

PrincessBree said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I really need prayers today as I woke up not feeling my usual chirpy self this morning.Last night I had an appointment with my pastor and we talked about my career and me having babies.
> 
> Basically I have never really had any 'real career goals' I have a job yes but not a career as such and she was saying that I go from course to course but never really do anything with what I have learnt (which is true) but thing is I don't have a career in mind,I guess counselling and life coaching is something which is in my heart but I am not more passionate about that than I am about being a mom.
> 
> And pastor seemed to think maybe I want to have a baby to put my focus on something,or use it to feel purposeful rather than just because I truly want to be a mom.And that maybe I should wait and enjoy my marriage more (been married 16months)as dh and I are both still young and give it a few years until we are fully settled and I can clearly see who I am in the marriage.I am 24 x
> 
> She had some good things to say and some great points but I am now just woke up feeling like if I dont have a baby I dont know where my life is really going?
> 
> I have never really thought about life apart from being a mom and havent thought out some great career in 21st century it is not really the norms to tell someone you want to be a mom not a doctor or a teacher,just a mom.
> 
> But then I think well maybe that is just an excuse, as I don't want to have a career?! I am really sad and my mind is going all over,I am thinking maybe we cant get pregnant because my desires are not on the right place and maybe God wants us to be married alot longer,I am devastated and in tears as I write this prayer request which is all over the place,but if you can understand any of what I have tried to explain please can you pray for me Xx:cry:

A prayer of clarity and that God will reveal the path he wants you to take. So much easier said than done but TRYING tc seems to be atleast a lot of atleast my problem. We get so focused on baby and ourselves that we lose focus of our complete sights on God. It tends to be when we quit TRYING our paths get easier and with God's will we are granted our requests.

I guess I would ask, do you believe you are in the right place (job)? If you feel this is where God placed you (no matter of your education) then there is probably is a bigger reason you are there. Not everyone uses their education for their careers. You may just use it in the future. However- if you are unsettled at work then it's time to reevaluate. As far as being a mom, it isn't just a job it is a career. You are their teacher and so much more (maid, counselor, cook, taxi, etc). I wouldn't let anyone tell you that it is inferior. My husband just acknowledged how much work it is and much goes on that he didnt realize while he was laid off and I was so sick before my mc and he took care of most everything. He realized I do this when i'm usually not feeling well (suffer from h/a 24 hrs a day, migraines multiple times a week and pain from my nerve damage). He said he had a great time with lo, but it's a lot of work and he couldn't do it full time.

GL -amber


----------



## BRK06

PrincessBree said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I really need prayers today as I woke up not feeling my usual chirpy self this morning.Last night I had an appointment with my pastor and we talked about my career and me having babies.
> 
> Basically I have never really had any 'real career goals' I have a job yes but not a career as such and she was saying that I go from course to course but never really do anything with what I have learnt (which is true) but thing is I don't have a career in mind,I guess counselling and life coaching is something which is in my heart but I am not more passionate about that than I am about being a mom.
> 
> And pastor seemed to think maybe I want to have a baby to put my focus on something,or use it to feel purposeful rather than just because I truly want to be a mom.And that maybe I should wait and enjoy my marriage more (been married 16months)as dh and I are both still young and give it a few years until we are fully settled and I can clearly see who I am in the marriage.I am 24 x
> 
> She had some good things to say and some great points but I am now just woke up feeling like if I dont have a baby I dont know where my life is really going?
> 
> I have never really thought about life apart from being a mom and havent thought out some great career in 21st century it is not really the norms to tell someone you want to be a mom not a doctor or a teacher,just a mom.
> 
> But then I think well maybe that is just an excuse, as I don't want to have a career?! I am really sad and my mind is going all over,I am thinking maybe we cant get pregnant because my desires are not on the right place and maybe God wants us to be married alot longer,I am devastated and in tears as I write this prayer request which is all over the place,but if you can understand any of what I have tried to explain please can you pray for me Xx:cry:

Praying for you Sweetie! My only advice is just to pray. If you're not aligned with His will, I imagine you won't feel peaceful with the decision you make. I find that to be true with things in my own life.

Proverbs 16:9 A mans heart plans his way, but the Lord directs his steps.

Jeremiah 33:3 Call to Me and I will answer you, and I will tell you great and mighty things, which you do not know.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

I'm at a conference and I am TOTALLY going through internet withdrawal!!!! I had to hop on the computer in the hotel lobby to tell you all that I'm thinking about you and praying for you!


----------



## uwa_amanda

Well, the :witch: finally made her appearance. I ended up buying some pregnancy tests because I was late. Ever since about September, when Provera finally regulated my cycles, my cycles have been exactly 31 days so I was getting a little excited. I wanted to give my mom her first grandbaby on her 50th birthday (that would have been my EDD). So after a good cry, I feel better. Praying that something will happen in May or June since I'm out for April. DH will be out of town during my fertile week, so I doubt a Christmas baby will be in the works. :shrug: Only the Lord knows what is going to happen...just gotta remember to put my 110% faith and trust in His plan, not what I want. :)


----------



## Alr83

uwa_amanda said:


> Well, the :witch: finally made her appearance. I ended up buying some pregnancy tests because I was late. Ever since about September, when Provera finally regulated my cycles, my cycles have been exactly 31 days so I was getting a little excited. I wanted to give my mom her first grandbaby on her 50th birthday (that would have been my EDD). So after a good cry, I feel better. Praying that something will happen in May or June since I'm out for April. DH will be out of town during my fertile week, so I doubt a Christmas baby will be in the works. :shrug: Only the Lord knows what is going to happen...just gotta remember to put my 110% faith and trust in His plan, not what I want. :)

So sorry AF showed. :( praying for peace for you and your future babe.


----------



## kelkel82

BRK06 said:


> Have any of you ladies read the Left Behind series? I've been re-reading the books recently. What is everyone else reading lately?

My book club just finished all the Hunger Games books. Awesome! 
Now I'm reading "Cutting for Stone" and "The English American." Very different books but enjoying both of them.


----------



## kelkel82

Godsjewel said:


> I hope you all are having a wonderful day so far :flower:
> 
> Where is everyone at in their cycle?
> 
> I'm currently on day 12 and should be ovulating any day now.

Today is day 15 for me and as far as I can tell, from temping and ferning microscope, I ovulated yesterday. So, it's the big 2ww for me. At least one of those weeks will be spent in Puerto Rico! I leave on Saturday and am so excited to spend some relaxation time with my hubs. Hopefully I'll be SO relaxed I can't help but become pregnant! Right? Hahaha! At the very least I can work on my tan. :winkwink:


----------



## kelkel82

PrincessBree said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I hope you all are having a wonderful day so far :flower:
> 
> Where is everyone at in their cycle?
> 
> I'm currently on day 12 and should be ovulating any day now.
> 
> O kool,I am on cd 16?!I got my first ever positive opk on Monday.And I am loosely following a SMEP plan making sure we bd ALOT more before and around ovulation time,without trying to make it too mechanical.Also I feel I am trusting God more this cycle,as in I have taken out the tt in ttc and now I am just focusing on God and trusting in His timing and plan for me to conceive!
> 
> How about you all? are any of you doing anything differently than your last cycle?Click to expand...

We've been sticking to every other day because of my husband's possible "male factor" infertility problems. It's my second cycle of acupuncture and fern testing. We've both been on vitamins and herbs for months now. 
Sadly, I think this cycle my attitude has been more apathetic. I feel tired. Like, emotionally tired. I'm tired of wanting this so much. It's as if my heart has kind of "checked out" this month, probably to protect me from feeling hurt if my period comes. Does that make sense?


----------



## Alr83

Sarah, just wanted to thank you for this thread. I appreciate all the encouraging posts. Your writing in the posts is done so well. In the few days I've been on here I can see you've been blessed with the gift of comforting wods. -amber


----------



## Alr83

Just want to make sure I did a separate post on this after thinking about it.

Many times a LPD is caused by low progesterone. Replacement can help. Just don't stop it as soon as you get pregnant because your levels will drop again and mc is likely. This is basically how prog birth control works. taking too much prog before ovulation can keep ovulation from happening (tricks your body into thinking you don't need an egg released) and then when people come of of it for their cycle that is when AF is triggered with the drastic drop. Same way if your body makes enough on it's own.

Low progesterone and LPD are usually treated by starting progesterone at ovulation day and continued. If you are sure you aren't pregnant then you can stop and AF should start. (talk with your dr's about your specific instructions)

When you get pregnant you should get a progesterone level if it is too low the body usually can't maintain the pregnancy. If possible (imo) I would try to get a natural hormone replacement of progesterone(pharmaceutical grade) instead of a synthetic. The placenta should start taking over the making of progesterone (can't rememer the exact week, but it's into the 2nd trimester). When you get to this point you and your dr may decide that you can come off of it. However- NEVER just stop, it is too much of a change. It has too be done gradually. Also gives you a chance to monitor that your body is doing its job on its own. 

At the same time, maybe talk to your dr. about continuing until the end of your pregnancy (i will be doing this if I can get preggo again). It probably won't ever be studied (especially not nht), but it is getting used to ward off pre term labor. If you are having pre term labor it would have to get started on it pretty quickly or it's less likely to help.

Talk to your dr about it. More are using progesterone without the insisting of their patients but most of the strictly mainstream are not. It's possible a lot of babies could be saved. If I would have done this with my last I truly believe i'd still be pregnant. 

JUST NEVER STOP ABRUPTLY, unless you are positive you aren't pregnant.

I hope that this can help some get pregnant, stay pregnant or not be told not to just stop and lose the pregnancy because of a sudden drop.


----------



## me222

PrincessBree said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I really need prayers today as I woke up not feeling my usual chirpy self this morning.Last night I had an appointment with my pastor and we talked about my career and me having babies.
> 
> Basically I have never really had any 'real career goals' I have a job yes but not a career as such and she was saying that I go from course to course but never really do anything with what I have learnt (which is true) but thing is I don't have a career in mind,I guess counselling and life coaching is something which is in my heart but I am not more passionate about that than I am about being a mom.
> 
> And pastor seemed to think maybe I want to have a baby to put my focus on something,or use it to feel purposeful rather than just because I truly want to be a mom.And that maybe I should wait and enjoy my marriage more (been married 16months)as dh and I are both still young and give it a few years until we are fully settled and I can clearly see who I am in the marriage.I am 24 x
> 
> She had some good things to say and some great points but I am now just woke up feeling like if I dont have a baby I dont know where my life is really going?
> 
> I have never really thought about life apart from being a mom and havent thought out some great career in 21st century it is not really the norms to tell someone you want to be a mom not a doctor or a teacher,just a mom.
> 
> But then I think well maybe that is just an excuse, as I don't want to have a career?! I am really sad and my mind is going all over,I am thinking maybe we cant get pregnant because my desires are not on the right place and maybe God wants us to be married alot longer,I am devastated and in tears as I write this prayer request which is all over the place,but if you can understand any of what I have tried to explain please can you pray for me Xx:cry:

Hi Bree, 
Hugs to you! Praying for guidance for you. It is good to go to your pastor for advice, but- remember, you don't have to take it and it is ultimately what God is leading and guiding you to do- not your pastor. As long as you follow and trust Him, He will guide you.
Not everyone feels called to do a career as such. From reading your posts, I think you'd make an awesome counsellor! You point us to Jesus in your posts and are very encouraging. Thank you. 
Ultimately - I'd rather be a Mum than a teacher...but being a teacher is what I believed God called me to do as well at the moment. until or if I have children I won't stop being a teacher - unless God leads otherwise. 
You don't need a career. You can serve Jesus faithfully as you go about the job He's given you. You can be a counsellor to those you work with just by listening to them and caring. Have you taken any counselling courses? You don't need to, but it'd be cool to do if being a professional Christian counsellor is what God wants you to do.
Anyway, you don't need to feel bad about not having a career. You have a job- good work:) and you serve others (e.g. caring for us in this thread). 

Just wanted to let you know that God will guide you as you trust Him. You mayn't get Him audibly telling you what to do..but He'll lead you regardless...and that may just mean continuing in the job you are in now until He blesses you with children:). 
Praying for you.


----------



## me222

HisGrace said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> I'm am waiting on Him right now to save this pregnancy.
> 
> 
> Is everything ok, Sis??Click to expand...
> 
> My first scan did not go well and my first test showed low progesterone levels. That coupled with my spotting points to bad news but I know that God controls all and He can turn this situation around. So right now I am putting total faith in Him to save this pregnancy.Click to expand...

Dear HisGrace, 

praying for you and your husband and your baby.


----------



## me222

Alr83 said:


> me222 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Alr83! I pray you'll be encouraged on this thread:).
> 
> I'm sorry some of you have had a bad week:(. Hugs! Praying for comfort and strength.
> 
> My cycle: AF due today and nothing..but I don't want to get my hopes up. But, bought a pregnancy test tonight (and a lady from our church was next in line behind my hubby!! ugh! pray she didn't notice or if she did, that she'll forget...really don't want people to know we're ttc! I had gone to the car as was too nervous buying a test..silly, I know). I'm not testing until tomorrow morning...but maybe I should hold off until Monday? I mean, my luteal phase has only been 9 days the past 2 months...so may not be able to support a pregnancy (been reading about short luteal phases...makes me sad...I just took Vitamin B to help this). Been feeling unwell a bit on and off throughout the week (dizzy, exhausted, headaches, crampy, emotional), but it's prob. all PMS symptoms.
> Do you all get miserable when you feel it's PMS symptoms as it means AF will turn up? I know we're not "out" until AF actually comes...but yeah.
> Pray that I'll trust God no matter what..in some ways I'd rather wait for AF to come than do a preg. test as there's something special about testing and actually seeing just one line can be pretty horrible, hey?
> What do you all prefer? waiting til AF or testing? Ultimately, I know we'd all prefer being pregnant.
> Praying we lean on Jesus and fix our eyes on Him. He is in control.
> 
> Praying that you get a bfp! However- if you do and believe you have lpd I would get to the dr as soon as you find out and have a progesterone test and supplement if need be.
> My progesterone is low in general so we start nhr mid cycle now. Prob why I lost my babes, my body doesn't make enough to maintain pregnancy. Might be something to look into if you haven't already. Low progesterone is a lot of times The culprit of lpd. -AmberClick to expand...

Hi Amber, 

what's a lpd?? Thank you heaps for your prayers. I took a test this morn, and it was a bfn...but no period. Felt like it was going to come this morning and I felt like vomitting this morning before work. Okay now. Think I'll test on Monday if period doesn't come. But, it probably will on the weekend. 
I'm wondering about buying progesterone cream? I've been taking royal jelly this cycle, so maybe that's why period is late? royal jelly is meant to balance your hormones.


----------



## me222

uwa_amanda said:


> Well, the :witch: finally made her appearance. I ended up buying some pregnancy tests because I was late. Ever since about September, when Provera finally regulated my cycles, my cycles have been exactly 31 days so I was getting a little excited. I wanted to give my mom her first grandbaby on her 50th birthday (that would have been my EDD). So after a good cry, I feel better. Praying that something will happen in May or June since I'm out for April. DH will be out of town during my fertile week, so I doubt a Christmas baby will be in the works. :shrug: Only the Lord knows what is going to happen...just gotta remember to put my 110% faith and trust in His plan, not what I want. :)

Hi Amber, 

Sorry AF showed, hugs! How late were you? 
Yes, God is Sovereign and He knows your desires. He loves you. Hugs!
I, too, got to trust in His plan. He knows best.
I'll prob be joining you soon with the AF coming since only a day late.


----------



## uwa_amanda

kelkel82 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I hope you all are having a wonderful day so far :flower:
> 
> Where is everyone at in their cycle?
> 
> I'm currently on day 12 and should be ovulating any day now.
> 
> O kool,I am on cd 16?!I got my first ever positive opk on Monday.And I am loosely following a SMEP plan making sure we bd ALOT more before and around ovulation time,without trying to make it too mechanical.Also I feel I am trusting God more this cycle,as in I have taken out the tt in ttc and now I am just focusing on God and trusting in His timing and plan for me to conceive!
> 
> How about you all? are any of you doing anything differently than your last cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> We've been sticking to every other day because of my husband's possible "male factor" infertility problems. It's my second cycle of acupuncture and fern testing. We've both been on vitamins and herbs for months now.
> Sadly, I think this cycle my attitude has been more apathetic. I feel tired. Like, emotionally tired. I'm tired of wanting this so much. It's as if my heart has kind of "checked out" this month, probably to protect me from feeling hurt if my period comes. Does that make sense?Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean about feeling emotionally "checked out." I feel like I have emotionally checked out quite some time ago. I told my DH last night that I want to know one way or the other whether we are going to be parents so we can move on. I've been feeling apathetic to the whole ttc thing too. I'm tired. I want BDing to be fun again. I want it to where it's just whenever the mood strikes and not when the calendar says so. So yep...I know EXACTLY how you feel. :hugs: 

I got excited this past January because it being a new year, my resolution was to do more to try to get pregnant. Well, :witch: showed, so that ended that. I got sick in February and didn't even think I ovulated. March rolls around and I get excited because my period was two days late...what happens? Yep...:witch:. And April's out.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

kelkel82 said:


> Today is day 15 for me and as far as I can tell, from temping and ferning microscope, I ovulated yesterday. So, it's the big 2ww for me. At least one of those weeks will be spent in Puerto Rico! I leave on Saturday and am so excited to spend some relaxation time with my hubs. Hopefully I'll be SO relaxed I can't help but become pregnant! Right? Hahaha! At the very least I can work on my tan. :winkwink:

Enjoy your time in Puerto Rico!!!! That's where I was born and raised so I got excited seeing that :flower:. Hopefully you will be tan and pregnant after the trip. :dust:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

:hi: ladies! I finally have a day off from work and I couldn't sleep past 3am :dohh:. I'm really excited about today. It's somewhere between a Christmas Eve or I'm going to Disney World feeling :haha:. I have my first appointment today at 10. My doctor has to do a surgery this morning so I have no clue who I am seeing. After that hubby and I are traveling to Richmond, Virginia to see Bishop TD Jakes speak about his new book Let It Go: Forgive So You May Be Forgiven. I haven't read it(yet), but boy oh boy do I need to hear a message on forgiveness! I can hold a grudge like nobody's business! God is working with me in that area :blush:. 

:hugs: to all those that the witch visited. I'm excited for all of you in the tww. Only God could take women from all over the world and have their cycles sync up like this! 

Galations 6:9 And let us not grow weary while doing good, for in due season we shall reap if we do not lose heart.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I hope you all are having a wonderful day so far :flower:
> 
> Where is everyone at in their cycle?
> 
> I'm currently on day 12 and should be ovulating any day now.
> 
> Today is day 15 for me and as far as I can tell, from temping and ferning microscope, I ovulated yesterday. So, it's the big 2ww for me. At least one of those weeks will be spent in Puerto Rico! I leave on Saturday and am so excited to spend some relaxation time with my hubs. Hopefully I'll be SO relaxed I can't help but become pregnant! Right? Hahaha! At the very least I can work on my tan. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I love how all of our cycles seem to be so close:thumbup:

You lucky girl! I know you will have a wonderful time there, would you mind sneaking me in your luggage??? :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

Alr83 said:


> Sarah, just wanted to thank you for this thread. I appreciate all the encouraging posts. Your writing in the posts is done so well. In the few days I've been on here I can see you've been blessed with the gift of comforting wods. -amber

Hi Sweetie :hugs:

I'm so glad you are finding the encouragement you need here. 

Unfortunately, I don't have a gift of writing, but I definitely have a gift of searching the web for info to share with you all :haha: All the devotionals I post I have found online or from my daily devotional.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> :hi: ladies! I finally have a day off from work and I couldn't sleep past 3am :dohh:. I'm really excited about today. It's somewhere between a Christmas Eve or I'm going to Disney World feeling :haha:. I have my first appointment today at 10. My doctor has to do a surgery this morning so I have no clue who I am seeing. After that hubby and I are traveling to Richmond, Virginia to see Bishop TD Jakes speak about his new book Let It Go: Forgive So You May Be Forgiven. I haven't read it(yet), but boy oh boy do I need to hear a message on forgiveness! I can hold a grudge like nobody's business! God is working with me in that area :blush:.
> 
> :hugs: to all those that the witch visited. I'm excited for all of you in the tww. Only God could take women from all over the world and have their cycles sync up like this!
> 
> Galations 6:9 And let us not grow weary while doing good, for in due season we shall reap if we do not lose heart.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

yay! yay! yay!!!! :wohoo:

I bet this day couldn't come fast enough :haha:
Please let us know what the doc says and have a safe trip to Virginia :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

...but to Hannah he would give a double portion, for he loved Hannah...
1 Samuel 1:5

Over the past months we have examined a profile of Hannah as she struggled with her own infertility and also of Penninah, the instigator of much of Hannahs pain. There is another very important player in this saga that we need to get to know. He was husband to both Hannah and Penninah. His name was Elkanah.

Elkanah was somewhat unusual as husbands go. Your first thought may be that he is unique in that he had two wives living under the same roof. Not really. It was customary in their day for men to have several wives. Families needed sons to help with work in the fields or in their carpenter shops. More than one wife was needed to produce as many sons as possible. Daughters didnt really matter--men needed sons!

Elkanah was unique in his day because he loved his wife, Hannah. Women were seen as little more than breeders. An infertile woman could be divorced simply because she could not provide an heir to her husband. However, Scripture tells us that Elkanah loved Hannah, and was not bashful in showing her his love. 1 Samuel 1:5 shows a portrait of a family dinner. Elkanah has provided for his entire family--including Penninah and her children--but he publicly showed his love for Hannah as he gave her a double portion of food for her meal. He showed her he loved her and didnt care who knew. 

Favoritism within a family never works well. Imagine the jealousy in Penninahs heart as she watched Elkanahs eyes light up at the sight of Hannah! Wow! Think of the tension in this home! However, there is something to be learned in the life of Elkanah to help us in our infertility journey.

The first lesson is for the guys. Men, show your love to your wife as you both face the daily battle for sanity in the war of infertility. Women are emotional creatures and we love the mushy, gushy romance of our dating days. Wrap your arms around the love of your life and tell her you think shes beautiful. Even if there are bags under her eyes from crying all night long! Show your love to your wife as Elkanah showed his love for Hannah.

Okay, ladies. Do I hear you applauding out there? Hang on. There is a valuable lesson for you to learn from Elkanah as well. 

Then Elkanah her husband said to her, "Hannah, why do you weep and why do you not eat and why is your heart sad? Am I not better to you than ten sons?"
1 Samuel 1:8
Infertility is full of frustration and misunderstanding. We find ourselves wanting a baby so badly that we focus on conceiving, and nothing else! Dont let your heart get so focused on your current inability to conceive that you forget there are other blessings in your life--including your relationship with your knight in shining armor. Its not that you arent grateful for him anymore. Its just that infertility is so all-consuming that it is possible to neglect the other loves in our lives. Dont let your husband fear that he matters less to you because he cannot give you a child as quickly or as easily as you have dreamed. 

Finally, Elkanah has a lesson to teach you as a couple. Your textbook is found in 1 Samuel 1:19:

Then they arose early in the morning and worshiped before the LORD...

There is a very powerful word in this Scripture that we need to digest. What do you think it is? I bet you thought it was the word worshiped, right? No? Okay--then surely the most important word in this verse is the powerful word LORD. Nope. Even though there is nothing more important or more powerful that the Name of the Lord, thats not what I want to point you to. The word I want you to focus on is the second word in this verse: they.

They rose early in the morning and they worshiped together. They must have prayed together. They must have cried. They approached the Lord with their requests after they worshiped together. No matter whether the physical issue is yours alone, only your spouses or one that you share together, infertility is a couples problem. This is something that greatly affects both of your lives. You share the problem. Share the solution. Pray together. Make decisions together. Learn from the life of Elkanah and worship the Lord together.

Remember the lessons learned from the life of Elkanah:

Men--Show your love for your wife freely.
Ladies--Dont forget to count the blessings in your life--especially your husband.
Couples--Approach this problem together.


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies! I finally have a day off from work and I couldn't sleep past 3am :dohh:. I'm really excited about today. It's somewhere between a Christmas Eve or I'm going to Disney World feeling :haha:. I have my first appointment today at 10. My doctor has to do a surgery this morning so I have no clue who I am seeing. After that hubby and I are traveling to Richmond, Virginia to see Bishop TD Jakes speak about his new book Let It Go: Forgive So You May Be Forgiven. I haven't read it(yet), but boy oh boy do I need to hear a message on forgiveness! I can hold a grudge like nobody's business! God is working with me in that area :blush:.
> 
> :hugs: to all those that the witch visited. I'm excited for all of you in the tww. Only God could take women from all over the world and have their cycles sync up like this!
> 
> Galations 6:9 And let us not grow weary while doing good, for in due season we shall reap if we do not lose heart.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> yay! yay! yay!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I bet this day couldn't come fast enough :haha:
> Please let us know what the doc says and have a safe trip to Virginia :hugs:Click to expand...



What a great few day ahead you have planned!:happydance:

I saw TD Jakes in London last year I cried the entire way through the service!It was AMAZING,convicting,life changing I left there feeling renewed!So good!Im excited to hear how it goes and also I mean your first appointment woop woop imagine like few weeks ago nothing and NOW your carrying your first child going to ur first appointment,how life can change so suddenly is AMazing!Looking forward to hearing your experience x:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

I thought it would be fun to post a couple of pictures from the past. If you have some, I would love to see your cuteness.

https://i.imgur.com/tj284.jpg
I believe I was 3 months old in this pic and my mom said she had to hold me up with her hand from behind:haha:

https://i.imgur.com/IF7us.jpg
I'm not sure how old I was here.

https://i.imgur.com/GlM4w.jpg
I know you are all starting to get jealous over my beautiful strawberry dress:haha:


----------



## Jumik

Hey ladies, I need your prayers.:sad1:

I've been having some severe acid reflux lately. I wake up between 2:30 and 3:00 every morning in severe pain and have difficulties going back to sleep even while sleeping upright. The last time I had this was a few months before I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism. Now the reflux is back. I believe they are both some how linked but I'm not sure how...If one causes the other or if one is just a symptom of the other, I don't know. Either way it is painful and frustrating. Feels like my body is failing at every turn. I have no family history of either of these diseases so I'm led to believe that it's a spiritual battle rather than a physical. I could be wrong, but life is hard right now. :(

Thanks.


----------



## Godsjewel

Jumik said:


> Hey ladies, I need your prayers.:sad1:
> 
> I've been having some severe acid reflux lately. I wake up between 2:30 and 3:00 every morning in severe pain and have difficulties going back to sleep even while sleeping upright. The last time I had this was a few months before I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism. Now the reflux is back. I believe they are both some how linked but I'm not sure how...If one causes the other or if one is just a symptom of the other, I don't know. Either way it is painful and frustrating. Feels like my body is failing at every turn. I have no family history of either of these diseases so I'm led to believe that it's a spiritual battle rather than a physical. I could be wrong, but life is hard right now. :(
> 
> Thanks.

Im sorry you havent been feeling well:hugs:
I would definitely make an appointment with a doctor, just to talk things over and see if they can help you out. 

Praying Gods healing power over your body right now in Jesus name.


----------



## Chrismarc

Dear Godsjewel you are such an angel ! Thank you for this thread and thank you for glorifying God our father :flower:

Everyone of us need a little support and encouragement throughout this difficult journey.. Matthew 11:28-30 Come to me, all who labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. :hugs:

I'm not a Holy person and I seldom attend church but I believe in Jesus and he has played a vital role in my life.. I believe he has his plans and I'm sure he won't forsake us . If God is willing we will all get our :crib: soon


----------



## PrincessBree

&#8220;He makes the barren woman to keep house, and to be a joyful mother of children. Praise you the LORD.&#8221; Psalm 113:9

As you all know I have had a rocky few days with trying to determine Gods will for my life and I have been literally wrestling with God like Jacob did asking God to bless me. Question after question regarding if it is His will for me be a mother or should I just lay this desire to rest for now. I guess as with all things, God redirects my heart back to the word. He said from the very beginning that man and woman are to &#8220;be fruitful and multiply&#8221; so this was ALWAYS His idea. Not a desire which I can implant into my own heart, but it is the desire to follow the pattern that God has laid out for mankind. O how delay can send a heart into turmoil. When your body just won&#8217;t seem to do what you want it to do, how it can make you question the very command that God has given you. How that frustration can make you question the very vision that God has given to you?

Praying and crying I was reminded that before I married the Lord blessed me with a scripture for my life. Psalm 113:9 when He gave me this word I did not know that there would be any delay in me trying to conceive, I did not know what my journey would look like I just knew that God was going to come through for me. But now 3 years later I am right in the middle of this word, I am ttc to no avail, looking at this word saying God where is the manifestation of , Your word in my life. And if You don&#8217;t come through now what shall I do? I&#8217;m also asking, how can life be good, unless this word comes to pass? How can I be a blessing and how can I be blessed if this word does not come to pass?!

I guess I find my answer at the end of this scripture: &#8220;Praise You the Lord&#8221;. And that is a not a generic &#8220;praise the Lord,&#8221; but that is a praise the Lord, though I don&#8217;t understand, it&#8217;s a praise the Lord, when some things just don&#8217;t seem to make sense? Because the reality which I find in God&#8217;s word says that He will make a woman who looks like she is all washed up, nonproductive and BARREN,He IS doing something in her life.God has a future purpose for her and that is to be a JOYFUL mother of children. 

God knows barrenness is a SAD time, a time of frustrations anguish and longing. SO He has promised to make us joyful, happy mothers. What a WONDERFUL promise. And we don&#8217;t have to wait for the babies to come to get excited about this, we can experience His joy now, by praising Him for the future reality which He has promised to us. Praise you the Lord!!


----------



## PrincessBree

Jumik said:


> Hey ladies, I need your prayers.:sad1:
> 
> I've been having some severe acid reflux lately. I wake up between 2:30 and 3:00 every morning in severe pain and have difficulties going back to sleep even while sleeping upright. The last time I had this was a few months before I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism. Now the reflux is back. I believe they are both some how linked but I'm not sure how...If one causes the other or if one is just a symptom of the other, I don't know. Either way it is painful and frustrating. Feels like my body is failing at every turn. I have no family history of either of these diseases so I'm led to believe that it's a spiritual battle rather than a physical. I could be wrong, but life is hard right now. :(
> 
> Thanks.

Sorry that you are sick right now sis :hugs: I am praying for you,it is possible it is spiritual battle,but victory lays just ahead of your battles God will not let you down and your testimony will be great I am interceding for you sis.Blessings always Bree x


----------



## Godsjewel

Chrismarc said:


> Dear Godsjewel you are such an angel ! Thank you for this thread and thank you for glorifying God our father :flower:
> 
> Everyone of us need a little support and encouragement throughout this difficult journey.. Matthew 11:28-30 Come to me, all who labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. :hugs:
> 
> I'm not a Holy person and I seldom attend church but I believe in Jesus and he has played a vital role in my life.. I believe he has his plans and I'm sure he won't forsake us . If God is willing we will all get our :crib: soon

Hi Hun, welcome! My name is Sarah and Im so glad you joined:flower: God is definitely doing a work in the lives of the ladies on this thread. We are all standing on His word and trust that in His timing we will be blessed with our BFPs.

Looking forward to getting to know more about you.


----------



## Chrismarc

Thanks sweetheart :) I am 28 yrs old and I'm also trying for my first baby. I am on CD 16 now waiting for the temp rise :happydance: I'm new here just started being really active today. So far this is the most encouraging thread thanks you guys ! 

How about u? How are you?


----------



## Chrismarc

Oh I'm Christina btw, nice meeting you Sarah ;) and that was a beautiful post Princess Bree :thumbup:


----------



## Alr83

Me222, lpd is luteal phase defect, ie short luteal phase. I would ck with your doctor about progesterone. My stepdad is an alternative med dr and does a lot of hormone replacement. Many people believe that the progesterone that they find at their health food store is the same as the natural hormone replacement. It works for some but not many like nhr. It may be made from the same product but isn't broken down and processed like nhr to mimic our own progesterone. As I suggested in my progesterone post I would suggest nrh (probably have to find a compounding pharmacy) as opposed to a synthetic. Synthetics are why hormone replacement get a bad rap. But to save a pregnancy they are better than nothing. Nhr will never be studied. Drug companies can't patent their med so they won't make as much money. What a shame.

With your short luteal phase if you don't get AF I would see your dr (soon!) even if you get a bfn. Blood test and progesterone level. If you turn out to be pregnant then you would want to get started on progesterone soon if needed. If not, then at least you could talk to your dr about maybe trying to use progesterone to lengthen that phase. Start at ovulation and continue until cycle is to start. Just be positive you aren't pregnant before stopping. Should help lengthen phase and make it easier to get pregnant.

Hope that helps. If you haven't read my'please read' post from yesterday.

Oh, I don't know what royal jelly is our what its purpose is.

Payers for no AF!


----------



## PrincessBree

Chrismarc said:


> Oh I'm Christina btw, nice meeting you Sarah ;) and that was a beautiful post Princess Bree :thumbup:

Christina!!Great to have you welcome!

I'm Bree from London.My walk with God has been enriched since fellowshipping with these ladies I pray the same for you sis!God has a plan for you and you prayers are going up to God on your behalf from all over the globe!!Blessings Xx


----------



## AMP1117

So this is my first month using BBT. According to fertility friend, based on the temp rise on my BBT I ovulated on CD 13. I have also been checking my cm. So here is where I am confused....on CD 12 and CD13, my cm was watery. Then on CD 14, CD 15 and early this morning for CD16 I had EWCM (when I checked a few hours later it was gone and was back to watery)? I thought EWCM was supposed to happen before ovulating? Anyone else have anything like this where you don't get EWCM until after your BBT says you ovulated? :wacko: all these different methods are making my head hurt! I am so glad that DH and I :sex: on CD 12 other wise I might have missed it because we didn't again until CD14!


----------



## Godsjewel

AMP1117 said:


> So this is my first month using BBT. According to fertility friend, based on the temp rise on my BBT I ovulated on CD 13. I have also been checking my cm. So here is where I am confused....on CD 12 and CD13, my cm was watery. Then on CD 14, CD 15 and early this morning for CD16 I had EWCM (when I checked a few hours later it was gone and was back to watery)? I thought EWCM was supposed to happen before ovulating? Anyone else have anything like this where you don't get EWCM until after your BBT says you ovulated? :wacko: all these differen:D 12 other wise I might have missed it because we didn't again until CD14!

I don't temp anymore, I did it in the early stages of ttc and my temps looked like they were all over the place. I'm an advocate for the ovulation monitor, takes the guess work out of things :thumbup:

This month my hubby and I decided to put away the monitor and try to just have fun. I usually ovulate on day 14 and I'm currently on day 15, but I haven't had EWCM either, right now its watery like you said. I'm taking Clomid this cycle, so I don't know if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Chrismarc

Apparently clomid dOes affect cm read this : https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/clomid.html


----------



## Godsjewel

Chrismarc said:


> Apparently clomid dOes affect cm read this : https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/clomid.html

Thanks for the info dear :thumbup:


----------



## Alr83

I hope everyone is having a blessed weekend. :)


----------



## Godsjewel

This is the day the Lord has made, I will rejoice and be glad in it, for great is our God and greatly is He to be praised!!!

I don't get on here too much during the weekend due to family time, but I just wanted to stop by and let you know that Jesus loves you and so do I :hugs:

Praying you are all doing well and that you have a wonderful, peace filled weekend:flower:


----------



## beckysprayer

Hi Ladies! :hugs: I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend! I'm praying for a whole lot of Christmas blessings this year, I want to see a lot of BFPs this month! :thumbup:

It is of the LORD's mercies that we are not consumed, because his compassions fail not. They are new every morning: great is thy faithfulness. - Lamentations 3:22-23


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

:hi: ladies! I hope you are all having a wonderful weekend. Our first appointment went very well. We saw the heartbeat and that basically made my week :cloud9:. 

The church service my husband and I attended in Virginia was phenomenal. 5000 people were in attendance. It was the largest service I've ever been to. Bishop Jakes reminded us that we have to forgive and "let it go" as his book is titled. I may or may not pick up the book, but I was blessed by the service.


----------



## kelkel82

uwa_amanda said:


> kelkel82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I hope you all are having a wonderful day so far :flower:
> 
> Where is everyone at in their cycle?
> 
> I'm currently on day 12 and should be ovulating any day now.
> 
> O kool,I am on cd 16?!I got my first ever positive opk on Monday.And I am loosely following a SMEP plan making sure we bd ALOT more before and around ovulation time,without trying to make it too mechanical.Also I feel I am trusting God more this cycle,as in I have taken out the tt in ttc and now I am just focusing on God and trusting in His timing and plan for me to conceive!
> 
> How about you all? are any of you doing anything differently than your last cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> We've been sticking to every other day because of my husband's possible "male factor" infertility problems. It's my second cycle of acupuncture and fern testing. We've both been on vitamins and herbs for months now.
> Sadly, I think this cycle my attitude has been more apathetic. I feel tired. Like, emotionally tired. I'm tired of wanting this so much. It's as if my heart has kind of "checked out" this month, probably to protect me from feeling hurt if my period comes. Does that make sense?Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about feeling emotionally "checked out." I feel like I have emotionally checked out quite some time ago. I told my DH last night that I want to know one way or the other whether we are going to be parents so we can move on. I've been feeling apathetic to the whole ttc thing too. I'm tired. I want BDing to be fun again. I want it to where it's just whenever the mood strikes and not when the calendar says so. So yep...I know EXACTLY how you feel. :hugs:
> 
> I got excited this past January because it being a new year, my resolution was to do more to try to get pregnant. Well, :witch: showed, so that ended that. I got sick in February and didn't even think I ovulated. March rolls around and I get excited because my period was two days late...what happens? Yep...:witch:. And April's out.Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing! I'm glad I'm not the only one! I have often told my husband the same thing - I wish we knew one way or the other. Sigh. It's all part of the process I suppose. I recently met with a friend who is 18 weeks preg after 1.5 years trying AFTER a miscarriage. I was SO encouraged to spend time with her because she waited for so long and it gave me hope for myself. At that same time, I told her I was just about ready for a break from all this obsessing over calendars, temp, acupuncture, etc. 
May our Strong Father encourage us both, and all the other women in this thread! 



SuperwomanTTC said:


> kelkel82 said:
> 
> 
> Today is day 15 for me and as far as I can tell, from temping and ferning microscope, I ovulated yesterday. So, it's the big 2ww for me. At least one of those weeks will be spent in Puerto Rico! I leave on Saturday and am so excited to spend some relaxation time with my hubs. Hopefully I'll be SO relaxed I can't help but become pregnant! Right? Hahaha! At the very least I can work on my tan. :winkwink:
> 
> Enjoy your time in Puerto Rico!!!! That's where I was born and raised so I got excited seeing that :flower:. Hopefully you will be tan and pregnant after the trip. :dust:Click to expand...

YA, a Puerto Riquena! My mom is Cuban and I hope PR will give me a somewhat similar vibe as far as the food and beautiful beaches. 
:happydance: 
Well, I might be tan, but only because I got a spray tan yesterday. I'm so pale, otherwise. :haha: 



Godsjewel said:


> kelkel82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I hope you all are having a wonderful day so far :flower:
> 
> Where is everyone at in their cycle?
> 
> I'm currently on day 12 and should be ovulating any day now.
> 
> Today is day 15 for me and as far as I can tell, from temping and ferning microscope, I ovulated yesterday. So, it's the big 2ww for me. At least one of those weeks will be spent in Puerto Rico! I leave on Saturday and am so excited to spend some relaxation time with my hubs. Hopefully I'll be SO relaxed I can't help but become pregnant! Right? Hahaha! At the very least I can work on my tan. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I love how all of our cycles seem to be so close:thumbup:
> 
> You lucky girl! I know you will have a wonderful time there, would you mind sneaking me in your luggage??? :haha:Click to expand...

Haha! I wish I had ANY extra space in my bags. Filled to the brim! I had to sit on my suitcase to zip it. 
I'll check in with you ladies in a week. :hugs:



Jumik said:


> Hey ladies, I need your prayers.:sad1:
> 
> I've been having some severe acid reflux lately. I wake up between 2:30 and 3:00 every morning in severe pain and have difficulties going back to sleep even while sleeping upright. The last time I had this was a few months before I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism. Now the reflux is back. I believe they are both some how linked but I'm not sure how...If one causes the other or if one is just a symptom of the other, I don't know. Either way it is painful and frustrating. Feels like my body is failing at every turn. I have no family history of either of these diseases so I'm led to believe that it's a spiritual battle rather than a physical. I could be wrong, but life is hard right now. :(
> 
> Thanks.

Oh that's awful! It sounds so uncomfortable. 
Lord, please heal our sister and give her some peace from her physical ailments. We claim your name of Great Physician! Amen!


----------



## me222

Alr83 said:


> Me222, lpd is luteal phase defect, ie short luteal phase. I would ck with your doctor about progesterone. My stepdad is an alternative med dr and does a lot of hormone replacement. Many people believe that the progesterone that they find at their health food store is the same as the natural hormone replacement. It works for some but not many like nhr. It may be made from the same product but isn't broken down and processed like nhr to mimic our own progesterone. As I suggested in my progesterone post I would suggest nrh (probably have to find a compounding pharmacy) as opposed to a synthetic. Synthetics are why hormone replacement get a bad rap. But to save a pregnancy they are better than nothing. Nhr will never be studied. Drug companies can't patent their med so they won't make as much money. What a shame.
> 
> With your short luteal phase if you don't get AF I would see your dr (soon!) even if you get a bfn. Blood test and progesterone level. If you turn out to be pregnant then you would want to get started on progesterone soon if needed. If not, then at least you could talk to your dr about maybe trying to use progesterone to lengthen that phase. Start at ovulation and continue until cycle is to start. Just be positive you aren't pregnant before stopping. Should help lengthen phase and make it easier to get pregnant.
> 
> Hope that helps. If you haven't read my'please read' post from yesterday.
> 
> Oh, I don't know what royal jelly is our what its purpose is.
> 
> Payers for no AF!

Hi Amber, 
How are you going? How was your weekend? 
Thanks for the post. Still no AF..doctors aren't very helpful where I live. Most of them aren't good English speakers so there's a bit of a cultural barrier and I can't understand (in no way am I being racist..I just want to talk to a doctor who I understand when they talk to me) them and the good ones are always booked up and you have to book 2 weeks in advance. I know, crazy. 
I'll pray and think about what to do and will be taking another preg test tomorrow, I think. I'm wondering whether the royal jelly I've been taking has lengthened my luteal phase. 
Can I buy progesterone from the pharmacy? What's nhr again?
Thanks again for your help!:)


----------



## me222

SuperwomanTTC said:


> :hi: ladies! I hope you are all having a wonderful weekend. Our first appointment went very well. We saw the heartbeat and that basically made my week :cloud9:.
> 
> The church service my husband and I attended in Virginia was phenomenal. 5000 people were in attendance. It was the largest service I've ever been to. Bishop Jakes reminded us that we have to forgive and "let it go" as his book is titled. I may or may not pick up the book, but I was blessed by the service.

Your update made me smile:). Praise the Lord! Praying that your preg continues to go well.


----------



## annbaby32

Hey all!
Wow! This forum is on fire. Congratulations to all the ladies who are receiving their bundles soon! :) I've been completely out of the loop thanks to all the trips my bosses are sending me on..grrr.... well this is officially my 11th cycle of TTC...if I hit the 12th cycle...my gynec will declare me infertile (clinically) bummer! Oh, well, God will make a way even when all the paths and doors seem to have been shut in our faces :D so have a great week ahead ladies...hope to check in soon :)


----------



## annbaby32

Godsjewel said:


> Whether you are waiting to be expecting or just waiting on God to answer a long-standing prayer, Im believing His Word will encourage you today. Now dont let these acronyms scare you! The format is taking infertility medical terms and transposing them into a spiritual acronym. So for some of us, this is very familiar lingo.
> 
> Hours of Silence​
> Present Mental State - PMS  Journal your present thoughts.
> 
> Take it to the Cross  TTC  Use the journal entry of your thoughts and prayer it as a prayer unto God.
> 
> Living Hope  LH
> 
> Now Jesus LOVED Martha and her sister Mary and Lazarus. So, when He had heard therefore that he was sick. He stayed two more days in the same place where He was. John 11:5-6
> 
> One morning, very early I awakened, just struggling. Struggling that my prayers havent been answered for a sick family member, struggling because the desire of my heart for children has yet to be fulfilled. I retrieved my journal and wrote,
> 
> Seemingly God seems so silent, and/or that He has a deaf ear to my prayers.
> 
> After scribbling down my rational and irrational thoughts, I closed the journal and picked up a book on my desk. A recent purchase from my weekly grocery shopping, If You will Ask, by Oswald Chambers, a classic Christian author. Flipping through the book, a chapter title caught my eye, After Gods Silence  What? I began to read the chapter. The tears began to flow, realizing God heard my prayer after all and He just read my recent journal entry too How dare Him!
> 
> Id like to recollect some of Chambers thoughts here. Most of us are probably familiar with this story found in John 11:1-44. Lazarus was deathly sick, his sisters called for Jesus the Healer to come, but He did not come. He didnt even send word back to them. Minutes, hours, days. Two thousand eight hundred and eighty minutes, forty eight hours, a total of two days as a matter of fact! Two days since Jesus knew of Lazarus illness, yet
> He was silent. He did not come. He stayed two days longer in the place where he was. (Verse 6)
> 
> The wait for the sisters must have been difficult and grueling. The silence, deafening. Their thoughts must have been reeling! They most assuredly witnessed His miracle working power. They probably said, Why wont He send word to us? Where is He? Time is running out!
> 
> Have we ever said the following on our journey to Motherhood?
> 
> God, my time is running out! Hello? God! Cant you hear my biological clock ticking? Can YOU even hear me? Why the wait? You know God I am not getting any younger! Why are you so silent, why do my prayers seem to go unanswered?
> 
> Scripture tells us that Lazarus died, but the most important fact to note here is Jesus did come to the sisters, He came at the right time and was not silent! He SHOUTED, Lazarus come forth! The might of heaven spoke and life came!
> 
> As I look at the black and white picture I notice the absence of hands on the clocks worn faces, for me, a symbolism of the silence. The human hand reaching up, possibly in desperation, like our hands reaching up to our merciful God as we wait.
> 
> Oswald Chambers brings about a good point, Think again about their situation, along with this question. Which would be the greater miracle? To heal one who is sick or to raise one from the dead? True, each is a miracle in its own right. Chambers goes on to write, The manifestation will come in a way beyond our comprehension. His silence is big with terrific meaning that you cannot understand it yet, but presently you will. Time is nothing to God. The manifestation of the answer in place and time is a mere matter of Gods Sovereignty.
> 
> How many minutes, hours and days has it been for you? How long have you waited for the desire of your heart, your prayer to be answered or to hold that bundle of joy? Lets try not to let the external details of time get us discouraged from praying. Lets not allow the silence to waste us away and wrap us in grave cloths! It was obvious Jesus came at the right time in Lazarus situation and He blew the minds of those witnessing Him coming back to life!
> 
> Friend, I believe He will manifest the desires of our hearts in a way beyond our comprehension! Will you believe with me today?
> 
> Faith is the Substance of Things Hoped for  FSH a scripture for meditation or memory
> 
> Now to Him Who, by (in consequence of) the [action of His] power that is at work within us, is able to [carry out His purpose and] do superabundantly, far over and above all that we [dare] ask or think [infinitely beyond our highest prayers, desires, thoughts, hopes or dreams] Ephesians 3:20 Amplified
> His Continued Grace  HCG A prayer for you!
> CONCEPTION
> 
> Heavenly Father, thank You that I am fearfully and wonderfully made by You! I desire faith like Abraham, believing that You exist and that You are a rewarder of those who diligently seek You. You said, I would find You, God, when I seek You with all of my heart. Father, I choose to seek You first, along this fertility journey. I praise You as You said in the Bible, that You would bless the fruit of my womb, the number of my days you would fulfill and that none shall be barren among your people. I thank You that infertility and sterility have been nailed to the Cross of Calvary through the sacrifice of Your dear Son, Jesus Christ! I thank you now, for giving me faith and hope to believe for a miracle! In Jesus name, Amen!
> 
> Deuteronomy 7:12-13, Psalm 113:9, 139:14, Matthew 6:33, Luke 1:36-37, Hebrews 11:1, 6 & 11
> 
> Praise God!  PG Take time to praise and thank Him for what He has done and will do for you.

Absolutely uplifting. Thank you for sharing this lovely message!


----------



## Yukki2011

Sorry I haven't spoken much ladies. Haven't been able to stay on the computer much been giving me headaches. and haven't been feeling well in a while. Last weekend I had to go to the ER and get an IV. I couldn't keep anything down they gave me medicine to put underneath my tongue and it melts to help with the nausea. So I am taking one today because its acting up again. I will get on occasionally and say hi and see how you all are doing when I feel I can.


----------



## beckysprayer

Yukki2011 said:


> Sorry I haven't spoken much ladies. Haven't been able to stay on the computer much been giving me headaches. and haven't been feeling well in a while. Last weekend I had to go to the ER and get an IV. I couldn't keep anything down they gave me medicine to put underneath my tongue and it melts to help with the nausea. So I am taking one today because its acting up again. I will get on occasionally and say hi and see how you all are doing when I feel I can.

:hugs: I hope you feel better soon and the morning sickness goes away! I'll keep you in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Jumik

&#8206;"Always" - by Jessica Reedy

[Verse 1]
Your smile has disappeared, Your face is stained with tears 
From pain that seems to never end 
Your heart's completely broken, Can't breathe I see you choking 
It's hard to breathe when life's not fair 

[Verse 2]
How long will these things last 
Their not moving, not moving too fast 
your hope is growing thin 
You've prayed every prayer, feels like God's not there 
But your heart keeps whispering within, Oh oh 

[Hook - Vocals]
It won't be, Like this Always, There'll be better days [2x]

[Verse 3]
Never had the perfect life, What a book that I could write 
There'd be a tear on every page 
Everyday there's something new, Pain is a permanent tattoo 
Can't believe I made it to this age 

[Verse 4]
If I flipped a coin I'd lose the toss 
Searching for answers I got lost 
Life is a complicated phase 
You would think I've lost my faith, After all I've had to face 
But with every book, you can always turn the page 

[Hook]
It wont be, Like this Always, There'll be better days [2x]

[Lead]
I can see the future... 
It looks better, so much BETTER! [3x]

[Vocals]
I can see the future... 
It looks better, so much BETTER!


----------



## Alr83

me222 said:


> Alr83 said:
> 
> 
> Me222, lpd is luteal phase defect, ie short luteal phase. I would ck with your doctor about progesterone. My stepdad is an alternative med dr and does a lot of hormone replacement. Many people believe that the progesterone that they find at their health food store is the same as the natural hormone replacement. It works for some but not many like nhr. It may be made from the same product but isn't broken down and processed like nhr to mimic our own progesterone. As I suggested in my progesterone post I would suggest nrh (probably have to find a compounding pharmacy) as opposed to a synthetic. Synthetics are why hormone replacement get a bad rap. But to save a pregnancy they are better than nothing. Nhr will never be studied. Drug companies can't patent their med so they won't make as much money. What a shame.
> 
> With your short luteal phase if you don't get AF I would see your dr (soon!) even if you get a bfn. Blood test and progesterone level. If you turn out to be pregnant then you would want to get started on progesterone soon if needed. If not, then at least you could talk to your dr about maybe trying to use progesterone to lengthen that phase. Start at ovulation and continue until cycle is to start. Just be positive you aren't pregnant before stopping. Should help lengthen phase and make it easier to get pregnant.
> 
> Hope that helps. If you haven't read my'please read' post from yesterday.
> 
> Oh, I don't know what royal jelly is our what its purpose is.
> 
> Payers for no AF!
> 
> Hi Amber,
> How are you going? How was your weekend?
> Thanks for the post. Still no AF..doctors aren't very helpful where I live. Most of them aren't good English speakers so there's a bit of a cultural barrier and I can't understand (in no way am I being racist..I just want to talk to a doctor who I understand when they talk to me) them and the good ones are always booked up and you have to book 2 weeks in advance. I know, crazy.
> I'll pray and think about what to do and will be taking another preg test tomorrow, I think. I'm wondering whether the royal jelly I've been taking has lengthened my luteal phase.
> Can I buy progesterone from the pharmacy? What's nhr again?
> Thanks again for your help!:)Click to expand...

Could you maybe write all your questions out and then use one of the online translations? I would see someone just to ck that level and then change drs if you can or want. Too low of progesterone won't allow a pregnancy to progess very far. Don't mean to bring this down or scare you too badly or make you think the worst, but if low progesterone is a factor it can't really wait too long.

Progesterone is a rx, unless you go the health store route, but you've read what I said about that. But if you can't get the other right away then they might be something to try. Maybe better than nothing. I don't know. I'd make that appt with one of those good drs. Get your foot in the door and if they are like offices around here if you really need them they'll get you in same day or next day since you'd already be a pt. Even if AF starts go in and meet them and have your info with them.

Nhr- natural hormone replacement....i.e. Bioidentical hormones they work better with our bodies and because they aren't a 'chemical' they are safer. But like I said, if you can only get a synthetic or the nhr is way too expensive (depends on the pharmacy- here it varies from $20-500 a month) and you have low prog go that route. Worth it to save the pregnancy.

prayers that you get a positive test!


----------



## jellytiggy

Dear sisters,
I have not been here for a while cos i have been so downn in the dumps as well as a health issue.
I have galactorrhea,noticed it a while ago but went for a blood test today,results out next week.At the worst,even if it is a prolactinoma,it is benign so i am being strong and trusting God.I know he will never give me more than i can carry.
People around me have been getting preggers left right and center..it hasn't been easy at all but i have encouraged,smiled and rejoiced cos i know that one day our turn will come.
I just read the story of a woman who died last month after suffering abuse in the hands of her husband and in-laws.you can go to ogorip.com and click on my story if you want to see..when i read it,i realised that some people are worse off and it made me resolve to keep praising God with all my strength.For people from my whole country,being infertile is a whole ball game all together,people can be very very cruel.

Hope you all are doing well,i have a lot of catching up to do.I have some messages in my inbox but don't know how to read them...Bless you all!!!!


----------



## Alr83

jellytiggy said:


> Dear sisters,
> I have not been here for a while cos i have been so downn in the dumps as well as a health issue.
> I have galactorrhea,noticed it a while ago but went for a blood test today,results out next week.At the worst,even if it is a prolactinoma,it is benign so i am being strong and trusting God.I know he will never give me more than i can carry.
> People around me have been getting preggers left right and center..it hasn't been easy at all but i have encouraged,smiled and rejoiced cos i know that one day our turn will come.
> I just read the story of a woman who died last month after suffering abuse in the hands of her husband and in-laws.you can go to ogorip.com and click on my story if you want to see..when i read it,i realised that some people are worse off and it made me resolve to keep praising God with all my strength.For people from my whole country,being infertile is a whole ball game all together,people can be very very cruel.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well,i have a lot of catching up to do.I have some messages in my inbox but don't know how to read them...Bless you all!!!!

Praying that God will move in your life and that you will find peace in His will. That youwill find the light from the struggles you have been given.

Sorry things have not been going well.


----------



## PrincessBree

jellytiggy said:


> Dear sisters,
> I have not been here for a while cos i have been so downn in the dumps as well as a health issue.
> I have galactorrhea,noticed it a while ago but went for a blood test today,results out next week.At the worst,even if it is a prolactinoma,it is benign so i am being strong and trusting God.I know he will never give me more than i can carry.
> People around me have been getting preggers left right and center..it hasn't been easy at all but i have encouraged,smiled and rejoiced cos i know that one day our turn will come.
> I just read the story of a woman who died last month after suffering abuse in the hands of her husband and in-laws.you can go to ogorip.com and click on my story if you want to see..when i read it,i realised that some people are worse off and it made me resolve to keep praising God with all my strength.For people from my whole country,being infertile is a whole ball game all together,people can be very very cruel.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well,i have a lot of catching up to do.I have some messages in my inbox but don't know how to read them...Bless you all!!!!

Hey Sis,

You are in all of our prayers, I sincerley pray for God to heal your body and comfort you in this time. It is so true there is always someone else who is worse off than we are, but the Lord cares for us all the same and no matter how great or small our problems may be He is concerned and goes through it all with us.

Praying for you whether you check in with us or not x

Blessings Breex


----------



## PrincessBree

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5hf86_hIBk

This song is such a blessing,I (think) I am in my tww. But I am not really waiting for anything OTHER than MORE of Gods presence,I have decided to Let Go and Let God.I hope this song will be a blessing to you all.:flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Infertility is hard. Even if everything else in your life is perfect, baby hunger is hard. Losing hope of ever becoming a mother colors everything you do throughout your day. The good news is--there's still good news.

God knows how hard infertility is. He knew that we would face times when hope seems so far away. That's why He wrote about it in His Word. Allow me to point you back to the Word of God to find the hope that seems to be slipping away today. 

I realize it seems odd to suggest that you read from a book called Lamentations to find
encouragement, but there really is a great source of strength and hope for you there. Lamentations 3:21-24 says this:

21 This I recall to my mind,
Therefore I have hope.
22 The LORD'S lovingkindnesses indeed never cease,
For His compassions never fail.
23 They are new every morning;
Great is Your faithfulness.
24 "The LORD is my portion," says my soul,
"Therefore I have hope in Him."

The writer of Lamentations says that because of the Lord's lovingkindnesses, His compassion, he can have hope. He reminds himself of all the good things God has done and he begins to feel hope rising up in him. The writer hasn't had an easy life! If you get a chance, go back and read the first 20 verse of this chapter--he's had it tough! When he feels sad and beaten down, he reminds himself of the good things God has done, and he finds that hope returning. 

You see, circumstances can't change who God is or even alter His ability. Infertility is hard. When your cycle starts again, it feels like the end of the world--but it doesn't change
God's ability to work miracles in your body or in your husband's. When you feel hope vanishing, why not pull your bible out and read the stories of Hannah and Elkanah. When you get discouraged because another month has passed without a conception, read about God's perfect timing in the lives of Elizabeth and Zacharias and their baby
boy. Recall these things to your mind. Remember God's lovingkindness in the lives of these men and women who trusted God for babies just like you and your husband are doing. You'll find hope returning.


----------



## Godsjewel

Yukki2011 said:


> Sorry I haven't spoken much ladies. Haven't been able to stay on the computer much been giving me headaches. and haven't been feeling well in a while. Last weekend I had to go to the ER and get an IV. I couldn't keep anything down they gave me medicine to put underneath my tongue and it melts to help with the nausea. So I am taking one today because its acting up again. I will get on occasionally and say hi and see how you all are doing when I feel I can.

:hugs: I'm sorry you're still not feeling well dear, you are still in my prayers.


----------



## Godsjewel

jellytiggy said:


> Dear sisters,
> I have not been here for a while cos i have been so downn in the dumps as well as a health issue.
> I have galactorrhea,noticed it a while ago but went for a blood test today,results out next week.At the worst,even if it is a prolactinoma,it is benign so i am being strong and trusting God.I know he will never give me more than i can carry.
> People around me have been getting preggers left right and center..it hasn't been easy at all but i have encouraged,smiled and rejoiced cos i know that one day our turn will come.
> I just read the story of a woman who died last month after suffering abuse in the hands of her husband and in-laws.you can go to ogorip.com and click on my story if you want to see..when i read it,i realised that some people are worse off and it made me resolve to keep praising God with all my strength.For people from my whole country,being infertile is a whole ball game all together,people can be very very cruel.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well,i have a lot of catching up to do.I have some messages in my inbox but don't know how to read them...Bless you all!!!!

Hi sweetie! I know this must be a hard time for you, but we serve a mighty God that can touch your body and make you whole.

It's always sad to hear stories like the one you posted, that's why it is so important to constantly lift up our thanks and praise to God for the wonderful things He has and is doing in our lives.

I'm looking forward to hearing some good news from you soon :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJvqmhGs1Y8&feature=related[url]


----------



## Godsjewel

Proverbs 16:9 says, A man's mind plans his way, but the Lord directs his steps and makes them sure. Proverbs 20:24 says,Man's steps are ordered by the Lord. How then can a man understand his way? When God directs our paths, He sometimes leads us in ways that don't make sense to us so we're not always going to understand everything. If we try to reason out everything, we will experience struggle, confusion and miserybut there is a better way. Proverbs 3:5-6 says, Lean on, trust in, and be confident in the Lord with all your heart and mind and do not rely on your own insight or understanding. In all your ways know, recognize, and acknowledge Him, and He will direct and make straight and plain your paths. This sounds so simple, yet too many people make the mistake of trying to figure everything out themselves. Most of us have spent our lives trying to take care of ourselves, but when we accept Christ as our Savior, we must learn to trust our lives to His care. When we do, we can say with the psalmist, ...I trusted in, relied on, and was confident in You, O Lord; I said, You are my God. My times are in Your hands...(Psalm 31:14-15).

First Peter 5:5 tells us that ...God sets Himself against the proud (the insolent, the overbearing, the disdainful, the presumptuous, the boastful)[and He opposes, frustrates, and defeats them], but gives grace (favor, blessing) to the humble. Anyone who thinks they're a self-made man or woman has a rude awakening coming because Jesus said, ...apart from Me [cut off from vital union with Me] you can do nothing (John 15:5). Humility is a covering that draws the help of God into our lives to protect us. When we humble ourselves by saying, "God, I don't know what to do, but I'm trusting You," God gets in gear to help us. God won't allow us to succeed at anything unless we're leaning and relying on Him. But when we humble ourselves under the mighty hand of God, in due time, He will exalt us (see 1 Peter 5:6). "Due time" is God's time, when God knows we're ready, not when we think we're ready. The sooner we understand and accept that, the sooner God can work His plan in our lives. 

~Joyce Meyers


----------



## PrincessBree

What is everyone's favourite Christian song of all time, (can be from the past or contemporary)?


----------



## jellytiggy

Thanks sooo much for the kind words.I know God is in charge..

favorite song- Who you are by 4HIM.


----------



## Godsjewel

PrincessBree said:


> What is everyone's favourite Christian song of all time, (can be from the past or contemporary)?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8YRapsaRfE[url]


----------



## PrincessBree

jellytiggy said:


> Thanks sooo much for the kind words.I know God is in charge..
> 
> favorite song- Who you are by 4HIM.

Jellytiggy-Are you from Arica?If so which part?We sing a few african worship songs in our church :happydance: they are so awesome!:happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

PrincessBree said:


> What is everyone's favourite Christian song of all time, (can be from the past or contemporary)?

I also like...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC6RXAJpPjo[url]


----------



## jellytiggy

Yes,i am african,Nigerian @ princessbee


----------



## jellytiggy

i can't find my song anywhere...


----------



## PrincessBree

jellytiggy said:


> Yes,i am african,Nigerian @ princessbee

So cool!We have nigerian praise songs and ghanian ones too :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/pjJF3.jpg


----------



## pennylane2

beautiful


----------



## BRK06

Hands and Feet- Audio Adrenaline


An image flashed across my TV screen
Another broken heart comes in to view
I saw the pain and I turned my back
Why can't I do the things I want to?

I'm willing yet I'm so afraid
You give me strength, when I say

I wanna be your hands
I wanna be your feet
I'll go where you send me
I'll go where you send me

I'll be your hands
I'll be your feet
I'll go where you send me
I'll go where you send me

And I'll try, yeah I'll try
To touch the world
Like you touched my life
And I'll find my way
To be your hands

I'll abandon every selfish thought
I'll surrender every thing I've got
You can have everything I am
And perfect everything I'm not

I am willing, I'm not afraid
You give me strength, when I say

I wanna be your hands
I wanna be your feet
I'll go where you send me
I'll go where you send me

I'll be your hands
I'll be your feet
I'll go where you send me
I'll go where you send me

And I'll try, yeah I'll try
To touch the world
Like you touched my life
And I'll find my way

This is the last time I turn my back on you
From now on, I'll go out, send me where you want me to
I finally have a mission, I promise I'll complete
I don't need excuses, when I am your hands and feet
I am your hands and feet

Hands, feet, go, go
I wanna be your hands
I wanna be your feet
I'll go where you send me
I'll go where you send me

I'll be your hands
I'll be your feet
I'll go where you send me
I'll go where you send me


----------



## BRK06

Hello my lovely sisters!!

I hope you all had a blessed weekend! I pray that those of you who are sick are healed, you who are downtrodden and discouraged are lifted up and comforted and that God's blessings pour in abundance over every one of you!!


Psalm 28:7- The LORD is my strength and my shield; my heart trusts in him, and he helps me. My heart leaps for joy,*and with my song I praise him.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> I thought it would be fun to post a couple of pictures from the past. If you have some, I would love to see your cuteness.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/tj284.jpg
> I believe I was 3 months old in this pic and my mom said she had to hold me up with her hand from behind:haha:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/IF7us.jpg
> I'm not sure how old I was here.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/GlM4w.jpg
> I know you are all starting to get jealous over my beautiful strawberry dress:haha:

You are too cute!!

I couldn't find one of my strawberry dress, but I found my hospital pic and another when I was about 7 months old! I'll keep looking :)

I was an ornery- looking thing, wasn't I? :haha: 

https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/5affb4f3.jpg

https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/02f4ef91.jpg


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I thought it would be fun to post a couple of pictures from the past. If you have some, I would love to see your cuteness.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/tj284.jpg
> I believe I was 3 months old in this pic and my mom said she had to hold me up with her hand from behind:haha:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/IF7us.jpg
> I'm not sure how old I was here.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/GlM4w.jpg
> I know you are all starting to get jealous over my beautiful strawberry dress:haha:
> 
> You are too cute!!
> 
> I couldn't find one of my strawberry dress, but I found my hospital pic and another when I was about 7 months old! I'll keep looking :)
> 
> I was an ornery- looking thing, wasn't I? :haha:
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/5affb4f3.jpg
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/02f4ef91.jpgClick to expand...

What a doll! Thanks for sharing sis, put a smile on my face.


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Hello my lovely sisters!!
> 
> I hope you all had a blessed weekend! I pray that those of you who are sick are healed, you who are downtrodden and discouraged are lifted up and comforted and that God's blessings pour in abundance over every one of you!!
> 
> 
> Psalm 28:7- The LORD is my strength and my shield; my heart trusts in him, and he helps me. My heart leaps for joy,*and with my song I praise him.

I love your profile pic, don't you collect precious moments? :winkwink:


----------



## Godsjewel

Tww time! I sure am hoping that these days will fly by. Unfortunately, I heard taking clomid can give you the same symptoms as if you're pregnant, oh what fun! 

It seems like a lot of you ladies are doing pretty well, must be the abundance of prayers being lifted up every day :thumbup:

Looking forward to seeing the good things God is doing, wether it be giving us BFPs or peace and joy during this wait.

I love you all and can't wait to one day move this thread to the pregnancy section :flower:


----------



## Scottky

Hello ladies!! I have been very rarely getting on here these past few days. Glad to see that most are doing well, praying for those that are having problems. 

Quick update on my crazy situation, I started taking Vitex about a week ago, cause I still haven't seen af, I think I'm like up to cd77 or something like that. I have an appointment Thursday at the gyno to hopefully get this straightened out!! I am hoping that I may have ovulated sometime last week, had a bit of spotting which I haven't seen previously, and am now having an increased amount of creamy cm. please continue to pray that God will work in my situation and that His will be done. As this journey continues I feel myself letting go of "my timing" and leaving it in his hands. If it were up to me I would be around 7-8 months pregnant by now. I understand that God sees everything forwards and back and knows what is coming in the future for us and He has a reason for not allowing my pregnancy yet, and I thank Him for that.


----------



## minerswife77

Hi ladies! I would love to join this thread. My name is Maria, I'm 21 and from KY. My hubby and I have been married for almost 2 years now, and have been trying for a baby for almost as long. I got pregnant in January 2011, but it ended in miscarriage 6 weeks later. We haven't had any luck since. We both come from big families, and it's hard at times not to get discouraged and remember that God has a plan for all of us. 
This cycle my doctor has me on 100mg Clomid on days 5-9. I O'd March 15th, and myDH and I BD'd the 13-17th. Throughout the whole tww I have felt horrible. Nausea, dizziness, moodiness, you name it and I had it. I've taken 2 tests, all negative. I am now 1 day late for AF, and I am almost afraid to test. My last pregnancy didn't show up until I was 5 days late. 
GL to all of you, and I pray everyone gets their BFP's soon!


----------



## Godsjewel

minerswife77 said:


> Hi ladies! I would love to join this thread. My name is Maria, I'm 21 and from KY. My hubby and I have been married for almost 2 years now, and have been trying for a baby for almost as long. I got pregnant in January 2011, but it ended in miscarriage 6 weeks later. We haven't had any luck since. We both come from big families, and it's hard at times not to get discouraged and remember that God has a plan for all of us.
> This cycle my doctor has me on 100mg Clomid on days 5-9. I O'd March 15th, and myDH and I BD'd the 13-17th. Throughout the whole tww I have felt horrible. Nausea, dizziness, moodiness, you name it and I had it. I've taken 2 tests, all negative. I am now 1 day late for AF, and I am almost afraid to test. My last pregnancy didn't show up until I was 5 days late.
> GL to all of you, and I pray everyone gets their BFP's soon!

Hi Hun, welcome :hugs: my name is Sarah and I'm glad you found us:thumbup:

I'm sorry you haven't been feeling well, hopefully AF stays away. 

Thanks for sharing your story with us, we are one big family and will be here for you throughout this journey:flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Scottky said:


> Hello ladies!! I have been very rarely getting on here these past few days. Glad to see that most are doing well, praying for those that are having problems.
> 
> Quick update on my crazy situation, I started taking Vitex about a week ago, cause I still haven't seen af, I think I'm like up to cd77 or something like that. I have an appointment Thursday at the gyno to hopefully get this straightened out!! I am hoping that I may have ovulated sometime last week, had a bit of spotting which I haven't seen previously, and am now having an increased amount of creamy cm. please continue to pray that God will work in my situation and that His will be done. As this journey continues I feel myself letting go of "my timing" and leaving it in his hands. If it were up to me I would be around 7-8 months pregnant by now. I understand that God sees everything forwards and back and knows what is coming in the future for us and He has a reason for not allowing my pregnancy yet, and I thank Him for that.

Yay, I'm glad you're letting go and letting God! He will definitely do a work in you if you let Him.

Please let us know what the doc says and while you are waiting, I pray God touches your body and that you're filled with peace:hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

minerswife77 said:


> Hi ladies! I would love to join this thread. My name is Maria, I'm 21 and from KY. My hubby and I have been married for almost 2 years now, and have been trying for a baby for almost as long. I got pregnant in January 2011, but it ended in miscarriage 6 weeks later. We haven't had any luck since. We both come from big families, and it's hard at times not to get discouraged and remember that God has a plan for all of us.
> This cycle my doctor has me on 100mg Clomid on days 5-9. I O'd March 15th, and myDH and I BD'd the 13-17th. Throughout the whole tww I have felt horrible. Nausea, dizziness, moodiness, you name it and I had it. I've taken 2 tests, all negative. I am now 1 day late for AF, and I am almost afraid to test. My last pregnancy didn't show up until I was 5 days late.
> GL to all of you, and I pray everyone gets their BFP's soon!

Welcome!! :hugs: Praying this is your month! :baby:


----------



## beckysprayer

PrincessBree said:


> What is everyone's favourite Christian song of all time, (can be from the past or contemporary)?

It's too hard to choose just one song! My favorite changes every hour :haha: I like old hymns and country gospel music. Right now I think my favorite is Precious Jesus:

https://youtu.be/h14fudgcYkE


----------



## Scottky

minerswife77 said:


> Hi ladies! I would love to join this thread. My name is Maria, I'm 21 and from KY. My hubby and I have been married for almost 2 years now, and have been trying for a baby for almost as long. I got pregnant in January 2011, but it ended in miscarriage 6 weeks later. We haven't had any luck since. We both come from big families, and it's hard at times not to get discouraged and remember that God has a plan for all of us.
> This cycle my doctor has me on 100mg Clomid on days 5-9. I O'd March 15th, and myDH and I BD'd the 13-17th. Throughout the whole tww I have felt horrible. Nausea, dizziness, moodiness, you name it and I had it. I've taken 2 tests, all negative. I am now 1 day late for AF, and I am almost afraid to test. My last pregnancy didn't show up until I was 5 days late.
> GL to all of you, and I pray everyone gets their BFP's soon!



Welcome!! I am also from Kentucky!!!


----------



## Lucy529

hey ladies talking about songs the other day a friend on FB put this song on there, it was about losing a baby and about how it was ok to let him go because he was with God it was in spanish it's called my baby that was such a touching song to i listen to alot of music and might need to start looking into more inspiring songs am going to look some of the ones you lovelies are naming


----------



## minerswife77

Hi Scottky! I am from the Eastern part of KY, near the KY-Va line. How are you?


----------



## minerswife77

PrincessBree said:


> What is everyone's favourite Christian song of all time, (can be from the past or contemporary)?

My favorite song would definitely have to be a classic: Amazing Grace. I am a youth leader for preschool-3rd grade kids at my church, and they love it as well. It always makes me think of my Nana, it was her favorite, and I can remember both her and my mom singing it to me to help me fall asleep at night.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Hello my lovely sisters!!
> 
> I hope you all had a blessed weekend! I pray that those of you who are sick are healed, you who are downtrodden and discouraged are lifted up and comforted and that God's blessings pour in abundance over every one of you!!
> 
> 
> Psalm 28:7- The LORD is my strength and my shield; my heart trusts in him, and he helps me. My heart leaps for joy,*and with my song I praise him.
> 
> I love your profile pic, don't you collect precious moments? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Why yes, I do! :winkwink:
A very dear sister of mine gave me this one as a gift of faith and I thought I would share the pic at least since I can't actually afford to buy one for each of you awesome ladies! :)


----------



## BRK06

Scottky said:


> Hello ladies!! I have been very rarely getting on here these past few days. Glad to see that most are doing well, praying for those that are having problems.
> 
> Quick update on my crazy situation, I started taking Vitex about a week ago, cause I still haven't seen af, I think I'm like up to cd77 or something like that. I have an appointment Thursday at the gyno to hopefully get this straightened out!! I am hoping that I may have ovulated sometime last week, had a bit of spotting which I haven't seen previously, and am now having an increased amount of creamy cm. please continue to pray that God will work in my situation and that His will be done. As this journey continues I feel myself letting go of "my timing" and leaving it in his hands. If it were up to me I would be around 7-8 months pregnant by now. I understand that God sees everything forwards and back and knows what is coming in the future for us and He has a reason for not allowing my pregnancy yet, and I thank Him for that.

Bless your heart Sis! Please let us know what you find out! Praying for you :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

minerswife77 said:


> Hi ladies! I would love to join this thread. My name is Maria, I'm 21 and from KY. My hubby and I have been married for almost 2 years now, and have been trying for a baby for almost as long. I got pregnant in January 2011, but it ended in miscarriage 6 weeks later. We haven't had any luck since. We both come from big families, and it's hard at times not to get discouraged and remember that God has a plan for all of us.
> This cycle my doctor has me on 100mg Clomid on days 5-9. I O'd March 15th, and myDH and I BD'd the 13-17th. Throughout the whole tww I have felt horrible. Nausea, dizziness, moodiness, you name it and I had it. I've taken 2 tests, all negative. I am now 1 day late for AF, and I am almost afraid to test. My last pregnancy didn't show up until I was 5 days late.
> GL to all of you, and I pray everyone gets their BFP's soon!

Welcome Maria! I'm Kim :hi:

Thank you for sharing your story and I hope you get some good news soon!! I'll be praying for you :hugs:


----------



## minerswife77

Godsjewel said:


> minerswife77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I would love to join this thread. My name is Maria, I'm 21 and from KY. My hubby and I have been married for almost 2 years now, and have been trying for a baby for almost as long. I got pregnant in January 2011, but it ended in miscarriage 6 weeks later. We haven't had any luck since. We both come from big families, and it's hard at times not to get discouraged and remember that God has a plan for all of us.
> This cycle my doctor has me on 100mg Clomid on days 5-9. I O'd March 15th, and myDH and I BD'd the 13-17th. Throughout the whole tww I have felt horrible. Nausea, dizziness, moodiness, you name it and I had it. I've taken 2 tests, all negative. I am now 1 day late for AF, and I am almost afraid to test. My last pregnancy didn't show up until I was 5 days late.
> GL to all of you, and I pray everyone gets their BFP's soon!
> 
> Hi Hun, welcome :hugs: my name is Sarah and I'm glad you found us:thumbup:
> 
> I'm sorry you haven't been feeling well, hopefully AF stays away.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story with us, we are one big family and will be here for you throughout this journey:flower:Click to expand...

Thank you!I hope so too. During all this TTC, sometimes it's so easy to forget that God has a plan for all of us, and if it's meant to happen it will happen in His time. I'm glad I found a Christian TTC group.


----------



## PrincessBree

minerswife77 said:


> Hi ladies! I would love to join this thread. My name is Maria, I'm 21 and from KY. My hubby and I have been married for almost 2 years now, and have been trying for a baby for almost as long. I got pregnant in January 2011, but it ended in miscarriage 6 weeks later. We haven't had any luck since. We both come from big families, and it's hard at times not to get discouraged and remember that God has a plan for all of us.
> This cycle my doctor has me on 100mg Clomid on days 5-9. I O'd March 15th, and myDH and I BD'd the 13-17th. Throughout the whole tww I have felt horrible. Nausea, dizziness, moodiness, you name it and I had it. I've taken 2 tests, all negative. I am now 1 day late for AF, and I am almost afraid to test. My last pregnancy didn't show up until I was 5 days late.
> GL to all of you, and I pray everyone gets their BFP's soon!

Hey Maria!!It is great to have you join us!:flower:

This is a great place to get support and fellowship from other ladies who also love the Lord.May you be blessed with the desires of your heart asap.

My name is Bree,I am from London and now your on my prayer list I cant wait to hear about your bfp,which by Gods grace is on the way and SOON!

Many blessings dear sister.Let us know how hpt goes :hugs:


----------



## angel11

Hi ladies. Sorry I have been MIA for a while. How is everyone doing? Hope that you have a great and blessed week.


----------



## Scottky

minerswife77 said:


> Hi Scottky! I am from the Eastern part of KY, near the KY-Va line. How are you?

I'm from the opposite side of the state :) its cool to have a fellow Kentuckian on this thread!!


----------



## Godsjewel

angel11 said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry I have been MIA for a while. How is everyone doing? Hope that you have a great and blessed week.

Doing well hun:thumbup:

I can't believe how far along you are now, how's the pregnancy going?


----------



## Just_married

May I join you ladies? X


----------



## Godsjewel

Did you ever see the amazing, yet gut-wrenching movie, The Passion of the Christ? If you did, Im sure you wont soon forget it. What an incredible way to make the story of Christs sacrifice for us come alive! 

An interesting thing happened not too long after my family watched the movie. My sister and niece were watching a movie on television when my niece nonchalantly said Look Mom. Theres Jesus. My sister was totally confused! All she saw on the screen was some greasy-headed guy playing a murderer. My niece went on to explain that the dirty, sleazy murderer was actually Jim Caveziel, the actor who so beautifully played Jesus in The Passion of the Christ. The difference was the absence of the prosthetic nose, the colored contacts and the aramaic dialog. She just couldnt see Jesus in him!

Do you realize you are under surveillance? Hopefully youre not under investigation by the FBI or CIA, but you are being watched! People around you are watching. They are watching your life. What do they see?

Infertility is a struggle unlike no other. It affects every aspect of your life--your finances, your sex life, your marriage, your relationship with friends and family, your relationship with Jesus. There is no part of your life it does not touch. People around you watch to see how you handle a crisis. Some watch so they will know how to help. Some watch so they will know how to criticize. My question is this: Will they see Jesus in you?

Will they see unwavering reliance in God the Father? Will they see you telling others the way to Heaven? Will they see faith in storms? 

If so, theyll surely see Jesus in you.

But will they see gallons of tears and times of weeping? Will they see you pleading with God to make the hurt go away? Will they see you in agony? 

If so, theyll surely see Jesus in you in these times as well.

Dont be afraid of tears and emotions. You are not failing God or showing a lack of faith if you hurt. Faith and feelings are two very different things, and Jesus was full of both. 

Be aware that others will watch how you maintain your faith in God in the midst of this very difficult trial. You may never know it, but you may be the reason another infertile woman realizes she really can survive this time with her faith intact. This doesnt mean that you never have moments of fear, times of frustration, or days when you simply refuse to go to another baby shower. However, when you somehow hold on to faith, even when you simply cannot see Gods hand in the design of this season of your life, God can--and will--use you and your struggle with infertility to reach others for the Kingdom of Heaven. 

How will they see Jesus in you?


----------



## Godsjewel

Just_married said:


> May I join you ladies? X

Of course, welcome! :hugs: my name is Sarah and I'm glad you want to join us on this journey.

If you wouldn't mind sharing, we would love to know more about you:flower:


----------



## PrincessBree

angel11 said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry I have been MIA for a while. How is everyone doing? Hope that you have a great and blessed week.

Hey sis!!I Hope that you and baby are doing well!:flower:Scan pic looks so cute!!Great to hear from you!:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Just_married said:


> May I join you ladies? X

Hey you can join us!You are Very Welcome!!:flower:
My name is Bree I am from London.I cant wait to hear more about you.:hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Godsjewel said:


> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> May I join you ladies? X
> 
> Of course, welcome! :hugs: my name is Sarah and I'm glad you want to join us on this journey.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind sharing, we would love to know more about you:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks! Well I'm 40, my hubby is 37. I became a Christian in 2003 when I was single mum to a 7th old DD. I waited contentedly for 7 years for my prince to come along, we married a year later and since then (April last year, same day as Kate & William) we have been trying to add to our wee family. 

We are awaiting results of bloods/urine/sperm/hormones at infertility clinic, we see consultant in may. I've has US which was fine. I've taken pregnacare conception & hubby wellman conception & 100g coq10 for 4 months. We have also tried soy twice and used a variety of fertility lubricants. My husband gave up alcohol in January. I'm too old for any nhs treatments so hoping we can conceive naturally soon.

When I was single I was quite happy with my life, grateful for what I had but I made some changes to create space in my life for a husband and bought some things in faith (e.g. I cleared out half my wardrobe space, went through old photos & possessions & got rid of anything connected to exes & started a wedding idea box). So in this vein my hubby & I over the months we have been ttc have bought axselection of small baby things: bibs, soothers, toys) & just this weekend we moved shelves out of our bedroom to create enough space for a cot. I have no doubt there is a baby waiting for us, I had a clear vision of a positive test a few months ago. 

Anyway, that's my story so far, hope you are all well and content while you wait :winkwink:


----------



## Godsjewel

Just_married said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> May I join you ladies? X
> 
> Of course, welcome! :hugs: my name is Sarah and I'm glad you want to join us on this journey.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind sharing, we would love to know more about you:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Well I'm 40, my hubby is 37. I became a Christian in 2003 when I was single mum to a 7th old DD. I waited contentedly for 7 years for my prince to come along, we married a year later and since then (April last year, same day as Kate & William) we have been trying to add to our wee family.
> 
> We are awaiting results of bloods/urine/sperm/hormones at infertility clinic, we see consultant in may. I've has US which was fine. I've taken pregnacare conception & hubby wellman conception & 100g coq10 for 4 months. We have also tried soy twice and used a variety of fertility lubricants. My husband gave up alcohol in January. I'm too old for any nhs treatments so hoping we can conceive naturally soon.
> 
> When I was single I was quite happy with my life, grateful for what I had but I made some changes to create space in my life for a husband and bought some things in faith (e.g. I cleared out half my wardrobe space, went through old photos & possessions & got rid of anything connected to exes & started a wedding idea box). So in this vein my hubby & I over the months we have been ttc have bought axselection of small baby things: bibs, soothers, toys) & just this weekend we moved shelves out of our bedroom to create enough space for a cot. I have no doubt there is a baby waiting for us, I had a clear vision of a positive test a few months ago.
> 
> Anyway, that's my story so far, hope you are all well and content while you wait :winkwink:Click to expand...


I'm so glad you have found your Prince Charming :thumbup: Like I've said many times on this thread, if ever you are feeling down about ttc, just think of the blessings you currently have, which a big one is your hubby. There are so many single ladies out there that are still in search of their one true love, we are so blessed to have our hubbies by our sides.

God is good and I believe if you have the desire for a baby, that in God's perfect timing it will happen.


----------



## Godsjewel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJEPg7fKOtc[url]


----------



## BRK06

angel11 said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry I have been MIA for a while. How is everyone doing? Hope that you have a great and blessed week.

Hey there Sis! It's great to hear from you and I love your profile pic! How are you feeling?


----------



## BRK06

Just_married said:


> May I join you ladies? X

Welcome! Of course we'd love you to join us!! I'm Kim :wave:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Did you ever see the amazing, yet gut-wrenching movie, The Passion of the Christ? If you did, Im sure you wont soon forget it. What an incredible way to make the story of Christs sacrifice for us come alive!
> 
> An interesting thing happened not too long after my family watched the movie. My sister and niece were watching a movie on television when my niece nonchalantly said Look Mom. Theres Jesus. My sister was totally confused! All she saw on the screen was some greasy-headed guy playing a murderer. My niece went on to explain that the dirty, sleazy murderer was actually Jim Caveziel, the actor who so beautifully played Jesus in The Passion of the Christ. The difference was the absence of the prosthetic nose, the colored contacts and the aramaic dialog. She just couldnt see Jesus in him!
> 
> Do you realize you are under surveillance? Hopefully youre not under investigation by the FBI or CIA, but you are being watched! People around you are watching. They are watching your life. What do they see?
> 
> Infertility is a struggle unlike no other. It affects every aspect of your life--your finances, your sex life, your marriage, your relationship with friends and family, your relationship with Jesus. There is no part of your life it does not touch. People around you watch to see how you handle a crisis. Some watch so they will know how to help. Some watch so they will know how to criticize. My question is this: Will they see Jesus in you?
> 
> Will they see unwavering reliance in God the Father? Will they see you telling others the way to Heaven? Will they see faith in storms?
> 
> If so, theyll surely see Jesus in you.
> 
> But will they see gallons of tears and times of weeping? Will they see you pleading with God to make the hurt go away? Will they see you in agony?
> 
> If so, theyll surely see Jesus in you in these times as well.
> 
> Dont be afraid of tears and emotions. You are not failing God or showing a lack of faith if you hurt. Faith and feelings are two very different things, and Jesus was full of both.
> 
> Be aware that others will watch how you maintain your faith in God in the midst of this very difficult trial. You may never know it, but you may be the reason another infertile woman realizes she really can survive this time with her faith intact. This doesnt mean that you never have moments of fear, times of frustration, or days when you simply refuse to go to another baby shower. However, when you somehow hold on to faith, even when you simply cannot see Gods hand in the design of this season of your life, God can--and will--use you and your struggle with infertility to reach others for the Kingdom of Heaven.
> 
> How will they see Jesus in you?

I cried my eyes out through almost that entire movie the first time I saw it...and everytime after too!

This was well written! I follow this train of thought in my life to keep myself in check. You never know when God is using you to have a positive impact on someone's life


----------



## PrincessBree

Are there any pastors or ministers wives that are on this thread?


----------



## Godsjewel

Ecclesiastes 3:1 tells us: To everything there is a season, and a time for every matter or purpose under heaven. This lets us know that we all don't live in the same season at the same time. You should never be jealous of someone who is enjoying harvest while you're still in the planting season. Remember, they had to go through a season of planting just as you are. Seeing the results they are enjoying should be an encouragement to you. Understand and trust that God is doing the very best for you in your present season. Seedtime represents learning the will of God. Each time I choose God's will instead of my own, I'm planting a good seed that will eventually bring a harvest in my life. If you want to be victorious, you cannot afford to get pulled into the world's system, doing what you feel like doing. James 1:21 tells us what we should do: ...get rid of all uncleanness and the rampant outgrowth of wickedness, and in a humble (gentle, modest) spirit receive and welcome the Word which implanted and rooted [in your hearts] contains the power to save your souls. 

Your soul is your mind, your will and your emotions. When the Word gets rooted in there and begins to change your mind, it begins to heal your emotions and turn your will away from self-will and onto doing the will of God. Living out of one's own soul is equivalent to staying in the wilderness. When my flesh is finally crucified and I get out of my soul and into doing the will of God, that's when I enter the promised land. The promised land is knowing who you are in Christ, knowing how to fellowship with Him, enjoying His presence, and having peace, contentment and joy. Between seedtime and harvest comes a time of waiting. After a seed is planted, the heat, moisture and pressure of the ground finally cause the outer hull to crack open. Then roots shoot down, digging their way through the ground. It takes time for this to happen, and it takes place underground. Above the ground, you can't tell anything is happening. That's the way our lives are. After we plant seeds of obedience, we feel like nothing is happening, but all kinds of things are happening inside where we can't see. And like the seed that finally bursts through the ground with a beautiful green shoot, our seeds of obedience finally break forth into a beautiful manifestation of God in our lives. 

When harvesttime comes, the desires of your heart begin to manifest&#8212;bondages fall off of you and you see your dreams come to pass. You see your kids changing and your family getting saved. Prosperity, favor, promotion, honor, and all kinds of good things come out in the open where they can be seen. In harvesttime, more than ever before, you hear from God, you enjoy His presence, and you're led by the Spirit. Blessings begin to chase you down the street, and joy and calm delight become your normal mood. Are you tired of waiting for harvesttime in your life? Are you frustrated, crying out, "When, God, when?" Then you need to understand that God's timing is often a mystery. He doesn't do things on our timetable. Yet His Word promises that He will not be late, not one single day. But these things I plan won't happen right away. Slowly, steadily, surely, the time approaches when the vision will be fulfilled. If it seems slow, do not despair, for these things will surely come to pass. Just be patient! They will not be overdue a single day! (Habakkuk 2:3 TLB).

God causes things to happen at exactly the right time! Your job is not to figure out when, but to make up your mind that you won't give up until you cross the finish line and are living in the radical, outrageous blessings of God! The more you trust Jesus and keep your eyes focused on Him, the more life you'll have. Trusting God brings life. Believing brings rest. So stop trying to figure everything out, and let God be God in your life.

~Joyce Meyer


----------



## minerswife77

Scottky said:


> minerswife77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Scottky! I am from the Eastern part of KY, near the KY-Va line. How are you?
> 
> I'm from the opposite side of the state :) its cool to have a fellow Kentuckian on this thread!!Click to expand...

It definitely is!


----------



## minerswife77

PrincessBree said:


> minerswife77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I would love to join this thread. My name is Maria, I'm 21 and from KY. My hubby and I have been married for almost 2 years now, and have been trying for a baby for almost as long. I got pregnant in January 2011, but it ended in miscarriage 6 weeks later. We haven't had any luck since. We both come from big families, and it's hard at times not to get discouraged and remember that God has a plan for all of us.
> This cycle my doctor has me on 100mg Clomid on days 5-9. I O'd March 15th, and myDH and I BD'd the 13-17th. Throughout the whole tww I have felt horrible. Nausea, dizziness, moodiness, you name it and I had it. I've taken 2 tests, all negative. I am now 1 day late for AF, and I am almost afraid to test. My last pregnancy didn't show up until I was 5 days late.
> GL to all of you, and I pray everyone gets their BFP's soon!
> 
> Hey Maria!!It is great to have you join us!:flower:
> 
> This is a great place to get support and fellowship from other ladies who also love the Lord.May you be blessed with the desires of your heart asap.
> 
> My name is Bree,I am from London and now your on my prayer list I cant wait to hear about your bfp,which by Gods grace is on the way and SOON!
> 
> Many blessings dear sister.Let us know how hpt goes :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :) You are are on my prayer list as well [-o&lt;


----------



## Alr83

Hello to the new ladies. May God bless you.

Payers to those who are patiently waiting, tww's, and those who are waiting for results. May God answer ask your prayers as His will.

Last night at bible study it was like it was just for me. Now I know it touched many and related to alot of things but it was perfect. Wait patiently on the Lord. For His time. We need to prepare and then just give it all to God. Waiting doesn't mean doing nothing, there are things we need to prepare in our lives.

Tomorrow AF suppose to arrive if I get a 28 day cycle, but for me it could be a few days late. Hoping that she doesn't show tough. So far I've just gotten bfn's. 

So I think it is funny how God works. I've been praying that we can have a child that we can raise in His glory. Teach about Him and grow another child that will love Him. I didn't realize it until last night when I was praying that and for everyone else that I had just been granted that. Just not in the way I was asking but in His way. Two Sunday's ago we went to breakfast with my husband's parents before church. A place we know the owner. We've been there maybe 4 times in the past few months so why this week did all this happen (because this was His plan!). The owner asked about my husbands brother. we found out that our waitress's husband also worked where my husband's brother worked. My fil asked how he liked the the changing of shifts.(they change every 4 wks - 8-4, 4-12, and then 12-8), she said he really didn't really but it's work. Said it is hard bc she has to be at work at 5 am and her mom had just moved out and couldn't watch their daughter anymore. Now she hadn't been able to find a sitter for 4 am and the following week was the start of a shift change that her husband couldn't watch their daughter (this is the last week that we'd be in their to find out about this). Turns out she lives about 10 min away from me (we live about an hr away from that restaraunt) and we are on her way to work. I just felt like I'm in the position where I can help out (oh 4am is so early, lol) and the way this all happened, it was all God's planning and timing.

So I prayed for a child to show God's grace to and I now I have this 2 y/o to bring into our home 3-5 days a week. I'm excited to see how God will move in this situation. Bringing God into this child's life and maybe into the parents later.

Payers to everyone!

Me222 how is your situation going?

HisGrace - how are you?


----------



## prayingfor1

PrincessBree said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> We've been sticking to every other day because of my husband's possible "male factor" infertility problems. It's my second cycle of acupuncture and fern testing. We've both been on vitamins and herbs for months now.
> Sadly, I think this cycle my attitude has been more apathetic. I feel tired. Like, emotionally tired. I'm tired of wanting this so much. It's as if my heart has kind of "checked out" this month, probably to protect me from feeling hurt if my period comes. Does that make sense?
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about feeling emotionally "checked out." I feel like I have emotionally checked out quite some time ago. I told my DH last night that I want to know one way or the other whether we are going to be parents so we can move on. I've been feeling apathetic to the whole ttc thing too. I'm tired. I want BDing to be fun again. I want it to where it's just whenever the mood strikes and not when the calendar says so. So yep...I know EXACTLY how you feel. :hugs:
> 
> I got excited this past January because it being a new year, my resolution was to do more to try to get pregnant. Well, :witch: showed, so that ended that. I got sick in February and didn't even think I ovulated. March rolls around and I get excited because my period was two days late...what happens? Yep...:witch:. And April's out.Click to expand...


I feel like you ladies read my mind! I've been like that this cycle, too. It's the not knowing that drives me crazy...putting my life on hold ("can I schedule a massage for 2 weeks from now? what if I'm pregnant? you can't get a massage if you're in your first trimester..."). And I was the same way for the new year...I really felt like this was going to be our year. It still may be (I mean, it IS only March! lol!), but I'm just tired. I don't feel like doing all of this anymore...temping and charting and acupuncture and herbs and "mechanical" BDing and...it's just gotten exhausting. And I don't really want to tell my husband this because then he would just say, "Ok! Then let's put things on hold for now! Whatever you want/need to do!" That's not fair to him. He's as much in this as I am (granted, he doesn't have to chart and all that!), and I feel like I'd be giving up his dream, too. :cry:


----------



## Godsjewel

Alr83 said:


> Hello to the new ladies. May God bless you.
> 
> Payers to those who are patiently waiting, tww's, and those who are waiting for results. May God answer ask your prayers as His will.
> 
> Last night at bible study it was like it was just for me. Now I know it touched many and related to alot of things but it was perfect. Wait patiently on the Lord. For His time. We need to prepare and then just give it all to God. Waiting doesn't mean doing nothing, there are things we need to prepare in our lives.
> 
> Tomorrow AF suppose to arrive if I get a 28 day cycle, but for me it could be a few days late. Hoping that she doesn't show tough. So far I've just gotten bfn's.
> 
> So I think it is funny how God works. I've been praying that we can have a child that we can raise in His glory. Teach about Him and grow another child that will love Him. I didn't realize it until last night when I was praying that and for everyone else that I had just been granted that. Just not in the way I was asking but in His way. Two Sunday's ago we went to breakfast with my husband's parents before church. A place we know the owner. We've been there maybe 4 times in the past few months so why this week did all this happen (because this was His plan!). The owner asked about my husbands brother. we found out that our waitress's husband also worked where my husband's brother worked. My fil asked how he liked the the changing of shifts.(they change every 4 wks - 8-4, 4-12, and then 12-8), she said he really didn't really but it's work. Said it is hard bc she has to be at work at 5 am and her mom had just moved out and couldn't watch their daughter anymore. Now she hadn't been able to find a sitter for 4 am and the following week was the start of a shift change that her husband couldn't watch their daughter (this is the last week that we'd be in their to find out about this). Turns out she lives about 10 min away from me (we live about an hr away from that restaraunt) and we are on her way to work. I just felt like I'm in the position where I can help out (oh 4am is so early, lol) and the way this all happened, it was all God's planning and timing.
> 
> So I prayed for a child to show God's grace to and I now I have this 2 y/o to bring into our home 3-5 days a week. I'm excited to see how God will move in this situation. Bringing God into this child's life and maybe into the parents later.
> 
> Payers to everyone!
> 
> Me222 how is your situation going?
> 
> HisGrace - how are you?


Yay!!! That is so wonderful. I get up at 3:45am and its not so bad.

You are going to be the vessel God uses in this families life. I pray the Lord gives you that extra energy boost you will need in the morning.


----------



## Godsjewel

prayingfor1 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> We've been sticking to every other day because of my husband's possible "male factor" infertility problems. It's my second cycle of acupuncture and fern testing. We've both been on vitamins and herbs for months now.
> Sadly, I think this cycle my attitude has been more apathetic. I feel tired. Like, emotionally tired. I'm tired of wanting this so much. It's as if my heart has kind of "checked out" this month, probably to protect me from feeling hurt if my period comes. Does that make sense?
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about feeling emotionally "checked out." I feel like I have emotionally checked out quite some time ago. I told my DH last night that I want to know one way or the other whether we are going to be parents so we can move on. I've been feeling apathetic to the whole ttc thing too. I'm tired. I want BDing to be fun again. I want it to where it's just whenever the mood strikes and not when the calendar says so. So yep...I know EXACTLY how you feel. :hugs:
> 
> I got excited this past January because it being a new year, my resolution was to do more to try to get pregnant. Well, :witch: showed, so that ended that. I got sick in February and didn't even think I ovulated. March rolls around and I get excited because my period was two days late...what happens? Yep...:witch:. And April's out.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel like you ladies read my mind! I've been like that this cycle, too. It's the not knowing that drives me crazy...putting my life on hold ("can I schedule a massage for 2 weeks from now? what if I'm pregnant? you can't get a massage if you're in your first trimester..."). And I was the same way for the new year...I really felt like this was going to be our year. It still may be (I mean, it IS only March! lol!), but I'm just tired. I don't feel like doing all of this anymore...temping and charting and acupuncture and herbs and "mechanical" BDing and...it's just gotten exhausting. And I don't really want to tell my husband this because then he would just say, "Ok! Then let's put things on hold for now! Whatever you want/need to do!" That's not fair to him. He's as much in this as I am (granted, he doesn't have to chart and all that!), and I feel like I'd be giving up his dream, too. :cry:Click to expand...


Hi Sis :hugs: I've heard an abundance of stories where the couple has tried everything to conceive, and the point where they gave it all up is when they got pregnant. 

That's what I'm trying this cycle, I put away the ovulation monitor and medications, except clomid this cycle. I BD for fun instead of because the monitor had an egg pop up and I needed to. I'm now in the tww and doing the best I can to stay calm and relaxed knowing it's all in God's hands.


----------



## jellytiggy

Godsjewel said:


> prayingfor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> We've been sticking to every other day because of my husband's possible "male factor" infertility problems. It's my second cycle of acupuncture and fern testing. We've both been on vitamins and herbs for months now.
> Sadly, I think this cycle my attitude has been more apathetic. I feel tired. Like, emotionally tired. I'm tired of wanting this so much. It's as if my heart has kind of "checked out" this month, probably to protect me from feeling hurt if my period comes. Does that make sense?
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about feeling emotionally "checked out." I feel like I have emotionally checked out quite some time ago. I told my DH last night that I want to know one way or the other whether we are going to be parents so we can move on. I've been feeling apathetic to the whole ttc thing too. I'm tired. I want BDing to be fun again. I want it to where it's just whenever the mood strikes and not when the calendar says so. So yep...I know EXACTLY how you feel. :hugs:
> 
> I got excited this past January because it being a new year, my resolution was to do more to try to get pregnant. Well, :witch: showed, so that ended that. I got sick in February and didn't even think I ovulated. March rolls around and I get excited because my period was two days late...what happens? Yep...:witch:. And April's out.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel like you ladies read my mind! I've been like that this cycle, too. It's the not knowing that drives me crazy...putting my life on hold ("can I schedule a massage for 2 weeks from now? what if I'm pregnant? you can't get a massage if you're in your first trimester..."). And I was the same way for the new year...I really felt like this was going to be our year. It still may be (I mean, it IS only March! lol!), but I'm just tired. I don't feel like doing all of this anymore...temping and charting and acupuncture and herbs and "mechanical" BDing and...it's just gotten exhausting. And I don't really want to tell my husband this because then he would just say, "Ok! Then let's put things on hold for now! Whatever you want/need to do!" That's not fair to him. He's as much in this as I am (granted, he doesn't have to chart and all that!), and I feel like I'd be giving up his dream, too. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Sis :hugs: I've heard an abundance of stories where the couple has tried everything to conceive, and the point where they gave it all up is when they got pregnant.
> 
> That's what I'm trying this cycle, I put away the ovulation monitor and medications, except clomid this cycle. I BD for fun instead of because the monitor had an egg pop up and I needed to. I'm now in the tww and doing the best I can to stay calm and relaxed knowing it's all in God's hands.Click to expand...


Lol,i thought it was only me.When i told AF to disappear,she did and when i started getting excited down to doing a pt guess who showed up?
I was using the opk like madd driving myself crazy cos my cycle length is unpredictable..bbt charting without remorse.These last 2 cycles have been hellish:growlmad::growlmad:
Add the new ailment to it and you've got a blockbuster.BD becoming a chore dictated by just mommies ovulation calender,hehehehehehe.
God is still in charge,there is hope.They keep on asking,when is your tummy going to pop.My mom has said she won't visit me till i deliver thinking that i'm not tryingg...sighhhh
Funny but not funny..God knows best and i know this yearrrrrr there shall be testimonies!I have been calling my DS and DD by name.COME FORTH!:haha::haha:

How does one give up?I can't see myself giving up.I try to tell myself i'm not thinking about it,but i know i am..
IT IS WELL!


----------



## jellytiggy

@ PrincessBree..

Hope you enjoy our african praise songsss!! It's lovely to knowww.
The dance steps too are somethingelse,lol.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

PrincessBree said:


> Are there any pastors or ministers wives that are on this thread?

I'm not, BUT I am a preachers' kid! My dad is a pastor and my mom is a minister. Growing up I spent a LOT of time at functions with ministers wives.


----------



## prayingfor1

Godsjewel said:


> prayingfor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> We've been sticking to every other day because of my husband's possible "male factor" infertility problems. It's my second cycle of acupuncture and fern testing. We've both been on vitamins and herbs for months now.
> Sadly, I think this cycle my attitude has been more apathetic. I feel tired. Like, emotionally tired. I'm tired of wanting this so much. It's as if my heart has kind of "checked out" this month, probably to protect me from feeling hurt if my period comes. Does that make sense?
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about feeling emotionally "checked out." I feel like I have emotionally checked out quite some time ago. I told my DH last night that I want to know one way or the other whether we are going to be parents so we can move on. I've been feeling apathetic to the whole ttc thing too. I'm tired. I want BDing to be fun again. I want it to where it's just whenever the mood strikes and not when the calendar says so. So yep...I know EXACTLY how you feel. :hugs:
> 
> I got excited this past January because it being a new year, my resolution was to do more to try to get pregnant. Well, :witch: showed, so that ended that. I got sick in February and didn't even think I ovulated. March rolls around and I get excited because my period was two days late...what happens? Yep...:witch:. And April's out.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel like you ladies read my mind! I've been like that this cycle, too. It's the not knowing that drives me crazy...putting my life on hold ("can I schedule a massage for 2 weeks from now? what if I'm pregnant? you can't get a massage if you're in your first trimester..."). And I was the same way for the new year...I really felt like this was going to be our year. It still may be (I mean, it IS only March! lol!), but I'm just tired. I don't feel like doing all of this anymore...temping and charting and acupuncture and herbs and "mechanical" BDing and...it's just gotten exhausting. And I don't really want to tell my husband this because then he would just say, "Ok! Then let's put things on hold for now! Whatever you want/need to do!" That's not fair to him. He's as much in this as I am (granted, he doesn't have to chart and all that!), and I feel like I'd be giving up his dream, too. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Sis :hugs: I've heard an abundance of stories where the couple has tried everything to conceive, and the point where they gave it all up is when they got pregnant.
> 
> That's what I'm trying this cycle, I put away the ovulation monitor and medications, except clomid this cycle. I BD for fun instead of because the monitor had an egg pop up and I needed to. I'm now in the tww and doing the best I can to stay calm and relaxed knowing it's all in God's hands.Click to expand...

Wouldn't that be great?! 

I'm still using my fertility monitor and charting and everything, but really only because I feel like if I don't, I'm giving up for DH, too. I also have to give all of those details to the acupuncturist, so as long as I'm still going there, I don't have much of a choice. I'm a bit checked out, though...apathetic I guess. If God wants it to happen, it will. And if He doesn't, it won't no matter how much I want it, so might as well just not worry about it anymore!


----------



## LillyLee

Hi Ladies, 

I wanted to share something with you all that I definitely feel has been placed on my heart. For the past few weeks I have been feeling really out of sorts and cranky. DH finally called me out on it today and told me that he thought it was because I had stopped exercising since starting a new job. We decided to go for our regular three mile walk and within the first few minutes I felt like a burden had been lifted. The job I have is not stressful but I have an hour commute each way that makes me just want to veg out when I get home. As we were walking and my muscles started to cramp and ache I realized that there was another part of my life that I had totally been neglecting for the past few weeks and that is my prayer life and relationship with God. It suddenly dawned on me that even though exercising daily kept my body physically in shape, if I wasn't praying daily and actually devoting energy to reading the Bible my spiritual life was going to get out of shape as well. 

I know that prayer is an extremely powerful thing, that's why from now until the end of April I'm making it my resolution to pray everyday for each and everyone of you ladies of this group. God has the power to do everything, but we need to ask him first. 

God bless each and everyone of you. You are all amazing and powerful women and God has fantastic things in store for all of us!


----------



## me222

Welcome Maria and Just Married! I pray you girls will be encouraged and uplifted as you read and take part in this thread. 

Amber- still no AF. I'm 7 days late. Done a preg test day after AF was due (10 dpo), a test on Monday (13 dpo) and on this morning (15 dpo)..all negative. I used the First Response early test. Anyway, no more tests left which is probably a good thing as testing isn't fun when we get negative results, hey?

I've been feeling unwell since last week: feeling like vomitting, fatigued, emotional, no energy, and crampy...always thinking AF will come soon - but nothing. I'm thinking I'll wait until next week and test again. I'm also thinking that I may've miscalculated when I ovulated or something? or that if I'm pregnant, that I haven't got enough HcG as yet or not implanted properly yet. I don't know. Praying that AF will just show soon if I'm not pregnant. It's hard to not get my hopes up..but I don't want to be too excited only to have AF come. I keep telling my husband that I'm not going to obsess over it only to tell him later on that I am obsessing and that it's hard not to when I don't feel well and want to know what's going on. 
I need to fix my eyes on Jesus and obssess over Him- not anything else.


----------



## Alr83

me222 said:


> Welcome Maria and Just Married! I pray you girls will be encouraged and uplifted as you read and take part in this thread.
> 
> Amber- still no AF. I'm 7 days late. Done a preg test day after AF was due (10 dpo), a test on Monday (13 dpo) and on this morning (15 dpo)..all negative. I used the First Response early test. Anyway, no more tests left which is probably a good thing as testing isn't fun when we get negative results, hey?
> 
> I've been feeling unwell since last week: feeling like vomitting, fatigued, emotional, no energy, and crampy...always thinking AF will come soon - but nothing. I'm thinking I'll wait until next week and test again. I'm also thinking that I may've miscalculated when I ovulated or something? or that if I'm pregnant, that I haven't got enough HcG as yet or not implanted properly yet. I don't know. Praying that AF will just show soon if I'm not pregnant. It's hard to not get my hopes up..but I don't want to be too excited only to have AF come. I keep telling my husband that I'm not going to obsess over it only to tell him later on that I am obsessing and that it's hard not to when I don't feel well and want to know what's going on.
> I need to fix my eyes on Jesus and obssess over Him- not anything else.

Definitely, bfn's are no fun. You've been on my mind though with the short luteal phase. Been there and it can be concerning when you are late with the lpd.

Are you going to wait it out or get an appt with one of the good dr's (even to just have an in, when you need them)? How are your urgent cares or er's? Where maybe you could get blood work done in the mean time of waiting for a dr appt. Could give you some answers. Maybe they would prescribe some progesterone for the next cycle ahead of time to help lengthen lp if you find out you are not.

I've been praying for everyone on here, but even with the short time I've been on here I feel like it's really been put on my heart to pray for you. Especially since I feel very close to what is going on in your ttc journey.

And we just keep waiting on the Lord's time.


----------



## Alr83

Well- I'm out. I guess 10 pm is pretty close to tomorrow for being right on time.

Oh what timing, watching the Duggar loss episode and thinking about my own....well in tears again. What heartache. Yet, iloved michelle saying the first face the baby saw was the Lord's. It is so hard for us, yet that is so comforting. I made some butterfly art for my losses a few weeks ago, very lightly (really only noticable if you look for it) written a poem or saying that I found that I liked for each one. The one I used for this last loss has a part that says not to cry or be sad because i'm (written like words coming from the lost babe) in the arms of Jesus and He sings me lullibyes. That brought me so much comfort and helped me come to terms and realize our losses are hard but they get to be in a better place than us. They get to experience the joys and grace of the Lord and never for one day have to experience the trials of the flesh. It isn't that we aren't suppose to have these children or that God made a mistake, He gave us the privilege of giving Him a special gift. 

Keep repeating to self 'He has a plan, His timing is perfect, wait patiently on the Lord'


----------



## minerswife77

Well I am out this month! Back to CD1 for me. Praying all you other ladies in your TWW get your BFP's!


----------



## Just_married

Godsjewel said:


> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> May I join you ladies? X
> 
> Of course, welcome! :hugs: my name is Sarah and I'm glad you want to join us on this journey.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind sharing, we would love to know more about you:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Well I'm 40, my hubby is 37. I became a Christian in 2003 when I was single mum to a 7th old DD. I waited contentedly for 7 years for my prince to come along, we married a year later and since then (April last year, same day as Kate & William) we have been trying to add to our wee family.
> 
> We are awaiting results of bloods/urine/sperm/hormones at infertility clinic, we see consultant in may. I've has US which was fine. I've taken pregnacare conception & hubby wellman conception & 100g coq10 for 4 months. We have also tried soy twice and used a variety of fertility lubricants. My husband gave up alcohol in January. I'm too old for any nhs treatments so hoping we can conceive naturally soon.
> 
> When I was single I was quite happy with my life, grateful for what I had but I made some changes to create space in my life for a husband and bought some things in faith (e.g. I cleared out half my wardrobe space, went through old photos & possessions & got rid of anything connected to exes & started a wedding idea box). So in this vein my hubby & I over the months we have been ttc have bought axselection of small baby things: bibs, soothers, toys) & just this weekend we moved shelves out of our bedroom to create enough space for a cot. I have no doubt there is a baby waiting for us, I had a clear vision of a positive test a few months ago.
> 
> Anyway, that's my story so far, hope you are all well and content while you wait :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you have found your Prince Charming :thumbup: Like I've said many times on this thread, if ever you are feeling down about ttc, just think of the blessings you currently have, which a big one is your hubby. There are so many single ladies out there that are still in search of their one true love, we are so blessed to have our hubbies by our sides.
> 
> God is good and I believe if you have the desire for a baby, that in God's perfect timing it will happen.Click to expand...

Absolutely, I have grown to be a very appreciative person since becoming a Christian & realised the key to contentment was choosing to be glad for what you have. I drive my husband a bit nuts sometimes as I'm always pointing out the silver lining if he wants to have a whinge about 


My belief is that if we desire something like this we need to pray, and if God doesn't answer the way we want then we should pray for the peace & contentment to accept things and for the desire to be taken away whilst we wait. 

I also believe that we can reap a harvest by investing and sowing into other people's fields, I.e. In some way bless other families, even if it is just praying for them. That's a difficult one, but it's something I really believe.

While I'm here would anyone mind if I asked for prayer for something? My friend had a baby 9 days ago, a planned Caesarian because she knew her child would be born very sick, he was born with a diaphramic hernia which means his organs were too far up in his body. He had an operation to try & fix it on Monday and these are the crucial hours in his life, his mum knows I'm a Christian and has asked me to pray. I hope this request doesn't upset anyone, I'm sorry if it does xxx


----------



## Chrismarc

Hi Just Married,

I will pray for you and your friend's baby.. :cry:


----------



## PrincessBree

Alr83 said:


> Well- I'm out. I guess 10 pm is pretty close to tomorrow for being right on time.
> 
> Oh what timing, watching the Duggar loss episode and thinking about my own....well in tears again. What heartache. Yet, iloved michelle saying the first face the baby saw was the Lord's. It is so hard for us, yet that is so comforting. I made some butterfly art for my losses a few weeks ago, very lightly (really only noticable if you look for it) written a poem or saying that I found that I liked for each one. The one I used for this last loss has a part that says not to cry or be sad because i'm (written like words coming from the lost babe) in the arms of Jesus and He sings me lullibyes. That brought me so much comfort and helped me come to terms and realize our losses are hard but they get to be in a better place than us. They get to experience the joys and grace of the Lord and never for one day have to experience the trials of the flesh. It isn't that we aren't suppose to have these children or that God made a mistake, He gave us the privilege of giving Him a special gift.
> 
> Keep repeating to self 'He has a plan, His timing is perfect, wait patiently on the Lord'


Sorry to hear that Amber:hugs:
Amen it is good to remind yourself again and again that God DOES have a plan,and you walking this truth out each and every day.Your baby will come,and because of all the past heartache,baby will be that extra bit special x


----------



## PrincessBree

minerswife77 said:


> Well I am out this month! Back to CD1 for me. Praying all you other ladies in your TWW get your BFP's!

Sorry to hear about af hun :hugs: I will pray that God will reveal His presence to you even more than ever on this cycle.:hugs: He will come through with your miracle it is only a matter of timeX


----------



## PrincessBree

Just_married said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> May I join you ladies? X
> 
> Of course, welcome! :hugs: my name is Sarah and I'm glad you want to join us on this journey.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind sharing, we would love to know more about you:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Well I'm 40, my hubby is 37. I became a Christian in 2003 when I was single mum to a 7th old DD. I waited contentedly for 7 years for my prince to come along, we married a year later and since then (April last year, same day as Kate & William) we have been trying to add to our wee family.
> 
> We are awaiting results of bloods/urine/sperm/hormones at infertility clinic, we see consultant in may. I've has US which was fine. I've taken pregnacare conception & hubby wellman conception & 100g coq10 for 4 months. We have also tried soy twice and used a variety of fertility lubricants. My husband gave up alcohol in January. I'm too old for any nhs treatments so hoping we can conceive naturally soon.
> 
> When I was single I was quite happy with my life, grateful for what I had but I made some changes to create space in my life for a husband and bought some things in faith (e.g. I cleared out half my wardrobe space, went through old photos & possessions & got rid of anything connected to exes & started a wedding idea box). So in this vein my hubby & I over the months we have been ttc have bought axselection of small baby things: bibs, soothers, toys) & just this weekend we moved shelves out of our bedroom to create enough space for a cot. I have no doubt there is a baby waiting for us, I had a clear vision of a positive test a few months ago.
> 
> Anyway, that's my story so far, hope you are all well and content while you wait :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you have found your Prince Charming :thumbup: Like I've said many times on this thread, if ever you are feeling down about ttc, just think of the blessings you currently have, which a big one is your hubby. There are so many single ladies out there that are still in search of their one true love, we are so blessed to have our hubbies by our sides.
> 
> God is good and I believe if you have the desire for a baby, that in God's perfect timing it will happen.Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely, I have grown to be a very appreciative person since becoming a Christian & realised the key to contentment was choosing to be glad for what you have. I drive my husband a bit nuts sometimes as I'm always pointing out the silver lining if he wants to have a whinge about
> 
> 
> My belief is that if we desire something like this we need to pray, and if God doesn't answer the way we want then we should pray for the peace & contentment to accept things and for the desire to be taken away whilst we wait.
> 
> I also believe that we can reap a harvest by investing and sowing into other people's fields, I.e. In some way bless other families, even if it is just praying for them. That's a difficult one, but it's something I really believe.
> 
> While I'm here would anyone mind if I asked for prayer for something? My friend had a baby 9 days ago, a planned Caesarian because she knew her child would be born very sick, he was born with a diaphramic hernia which means his organs were too far up in his body. He had an operation to try & fix it on Monday and these are the crucial hours in his life, his mum knows I'm a Christian and has asked me to pray. I hope this request doesn't upset anyone, I'm sorry if it does xxxClick to expand...

Sis,I for one am definately not offended by your request for us to pray. In fact I encourage more prayer requests from outside of this thread, as it sometimes helps take our minds off of the intensity of ttc and helps to invest into someone elses family who may not even believe in God. What a great testimony we will have when God performs a miracle on this sweet baby, who knows this family may even be saved as a result of the prayers. I am definately going to remind God of His word regarding healing today :hugs: Please keep us all updated X


----------



## angel11

Hi Ladies. I just have to say once again that you ladies are amazingly supportive!!! Love it to be so blessed with friends like you!

I am doing good thanks and my baby is doing great. We had our scan last week, and doctor confirmed that its a little girl. I still struggle with nausea but I am off the meds and just braving it. Hope it goes away in the next few weeks. 

I have this constant worry or stress that something will go wrong and I don't know why. We also borrowed money to someone 6 months ago that was in trouble and now they are just lying to us and not paying the money back. I pray that God will protect my unborn child, His child, and hold her in his hands and help me carry her all the way to the end of my pregnancy. I pray that God will take away my worries and fears and help us get the money back that is owed to us. As well as helping my husband at his work that they do not retrench him. Pray that God will hold each of you in his arms and bless you every single day...most of all, I want to thank you God, for friends like this, for a life like mine, for the miracle that is my baby girl, and for the amazing opportunity of knowing and praising HIS name. !!!

Amen.


----------



## jellytiggy

@Alr83
I pray you feel God's comfort in your heart..soo sorryy.
I repeat with you 'he has a plan,his timing is perfect,wait patiently on the Lord'

@Just Married
Will be praying for the baby...

@Angel
Please let the peace of the Lord flood your heart,stay strong..Praying over your princess too that God will cover her and protect her.
For the money thing,if you can,try not to focus too much on it(for the sake of your bp).Some humans disappoint especially when it comes to returning money.Been a victim many times,lol.I pray they return it or at least be honest about it.

Good Morning Ladies...
This evening is our bible study class,we are looking into Jesus journey to the cross and his last days on earth.Has been very revealing especially remembering the burden he carried on the cross of calvary for us.That makes any suffering pale in comparison..
God blesss you all


----------



## PrincessBree

jellytiggy said:


> @Alr83
> I pray you feel God's comfort in your heart..soo sorryy.
> I repeat with you 'he has a plan,his timing is perfect,wait patiently on the Lord'
> 
> @Just Married
> Will be praying for the baby...
> 
> @Angel
> Please let the peace of the Lord flood your heart,stay strong..Praying over your princess too that God will cover her and protect her.
> For the money thing,if you can,try not to focus too much on it(for the sake of your bp).Some humans disappoint especially when it comes to returning money.Been a victim many times,lol.I pray they return it or at least be honest about it.
> 
> Good Morning Ladies...
> This evening is our bible study class,we are looking into Jesus journey to the cross and his last days on earth.Has been very revealing especially remembering the burden he carried on the cross of calvary for us.That makes any suffering pale in comparison..
> God blesss you all

Good morning sis!It is also morning for me as I am on UK time.This Bible study sounds very interesting. I was reading a scripture the other day and it was speaking of how Jesus was acquainted with our grief. He has taken part in it with us on His journey and work on the cross. It is so humbling because at times it is so easy to feel as though God doesn't get it,but the cross reminds us that He gets it alright even up unto the point of death.But our hope is in His ressurection.So wonderful!!lol


----------



## Just_married

Thanks for your prayers, the baby's name is Ayren.


----------



## jellytiggy

@PrincessBree
Very very true...He knows our grief and our burdens and we rejoice in his resurrection.This Lent season has been amazing!Learning soo much.

I am in the UK too,a bit sunny today thank God.
This is soooo great,hehehehehehehe.


----------



## PrincessBree

SuperwomanTTC said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Are there any pastors or ministers wives that are on this thread?
> 
> I'm not, BUT I am a preachers' kid! My dad is a pastor and my mom is a minister. Growing up I spent a LOT of time at functions with ministers wives.Click to expand...

My dh is a pk too :thumbup:
DH is about to become a minister.He is going to go through much training etc and any prayer for him would be much appreciated at this time.I am really seeking God,that His will be done in both our lives and this seems to be the way He is leading us!I know it will be a challenging time of growth for both of us but once you have said "yes Lord" there really is no turning back!


----------



## PrincessBree

jellytiggy said:


> @PrincessBree
> Very very true...He knows our grief and our burdens and we rejoice in his resurrection.This Lent season has been amazing!Learning soo much.
> 
> I am in the UK too,a bit sunny today thank God.
> This is soooo great,hehehehehehehe.

Yaaay!!A UK sister!!I didn't even know lol all this time I thought you were in Nigeria :happydance: Yes it is so lovely and sunny at the moment and the skies are bright I pray to God it holds out unto the weekend!!:cloud9:
Do share some of what you learn at your bible class when you can!:coffee:


----------



## jellytiggy

Hahahahaha,yep 
It's always rainy and cold here.According to the weather forecast,this warmth is supposed to end today.God please NO.

Will definitely update on the bible study.
Being a Minister or his wife is not easy at all,very challenging,many more lives to touch,many more people to be examples to.WOW!! 
I pray God enriches you both and walks with you in this journey.Just think of the number of lives you both will touch,it is indeed amazing...
May His will be done in your lives,AMEN!


----------



## PrincessBree

jellytiggy said:


> Hahahahaha,yep
> It's always rainy and cold here.According to the weather forecast,this warmth is supposed to end today.God please NO.
> 
> Will definitely update on the bible study.
> Being a Minister or his wife is not easy at all,very challenging,many more lives to touch,many more people to be examples to.WOW!!
> I pray God enriches you both and walks with you in this journey.Just think of the number of lives you both will touch,it is indeed amazing...
> May His will be done in your lives,AMEN!

:flower: Thanks so much sis!!that is so encouraging,I am petrified about this calling (I cant lie) and I'm rushing to God for grace and He is telling me to walk on water and keep looking at Him!I am trying lol 

It is so nice to have someone online at the same time as me usually the other sisters because of time difference log in at a different time to me!

No Lord please more sunshine!If Joshua believed for the sun to stand still,why cant we!lol :winkwink:

How about your cycle where abouts are you at present?Im in tww!This month has gone by superquick!


----------



## jellytiggy

Hmmmmmm,o ye sun!!hehehehehehe
I can imagine how scary it is but i know God can never give more than we can carry..
I am happy you are in your tww,i know its a crazy period.lol.
Presently CD15,but i have a condition galactorrhea(milk leaking from the bbs) which messes with fertility.It can inhibit ovulation by lowering estrogen levels.I have done blood tests and waiting for the levels of prolactin so the source can be traced.It could be anything from a bad bra to a benign tumor in my pituitary.
I choose to be positive about it cos at the worst its not malignant and there is a treatment which restores ovulation immediately although i'd rather have a miracle:lol::lol:..It would be amazing to concieve while having this condition and defying science.
I asked why me before?But Jesus My Great High Priest has been through my pain and is by my side.People are going through worse.If nothing else,i am alive and kicking.
I am very grateful for that gift(some days are worse than others but we have to be hopeful):wohoo:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

PrincessBree said:


> My dh is a pk too :thumbup:
> DH is about to become a minister.He is going to go through much training etc and any prayer for him would be much appreciated at this time.I am really seeking God,that His will be done in both our lives and this seems to be the way He is leading us!I know it will be a challenging time of growth for both of us but once you have said "yes Lord" there really is no turning back!

God bless you both! I'm praying for you, the souls that will be saved, and the lives that will be touched as a result of the ministry. Bree you were talking about your career a few days ago and I can TOTALLY see how God is preparing you to support your husband's ministry! You have such a beautiful and caring spirit and provide a great deal of encouragement. I'm excited about what God is doing for you and your dh :happydance:


----------



## PrincessBree

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ad...ist=PLE707F0A42076D88B&lf=plpp_video&index=14


----------



## PrincessBree

SuperwomanTTC said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> My dh is a pk too :thumbup:
> DH is about to become a minister.He is going to go through much training etc and any prayer for him would be much appreciated at this time.I am really seeking God,that His will be done in both our lives and this seems to be the way He is leading us!I know it will be a challenging time of growth for both of us but once you have said "yes Lord" there really is no turning back!
> 
> God bless you both! I'm praying for you, the souls that will be saved, and the lives that will be touched as a result of the ministry. Bree you were talking about your career a few days ago and I can TOTALLY see how God is preparing you to support your husband's ministry! You have such a beautiful and caring spirit and provide a great deal of encouragement. I'm excited about what God is doing for you and your dh :happydance:Click to expand...

:cry:Rozaria-this really means alot thankyou so much for your encouragement and prayers everything is coming together and God is helping me make sense of the call on our lives.Its hard at times but just trying to remain obedient throughout.Your words really touched me so thankyou

Im praying for you and excited each day I see the number of days go by on your "Rozaria is 6 weeks pregnant" not long before it will say "Rozaria is 40 weeks pregnant!!"Yaay:happydance:


----------



## PrincessBree

jellytiggy said:


> Hmmmmmm,o ye sun!!hehehehehehe
> I can imagine how scary it is but i know God can never give more than we can carry..
> I am happy you are in your tww,i know its a crazy period.lol.
> Presently CD15,but i have a condition galactorrhea(milk leaking from the bbs) which messes with fertility.It can inhibit ovulation by lowering estrogen levels.I have done blood tests and waiting for the levels of prolactin so the source can be traced.It could be anything from a bad bra to a benign tumor in my pituitary.
> I choose to be positive about it cos at the worst its not malignant and there is a treatment which restores ovulation immediately although i'd rather have a miracle:lol::lol:..It would be amazing to concieve while having this condition and defying science.
> I asked why me before?But Jesus My Great High Priest has been through my pain and is by my side.People are going through worse.If nothing else,i am alive and kicking.
> I am very grateful for that gift(some days are worse than others but we have to be hopeful):wohoo:

Defying science!!Woop!I love that we have already seen that time and again in this thread.Why not once more Lord?I pray for complete restoration and healing for you body in Jesus name!Your attitude towards sickness is inspiring sis truly wonderful.What a wonderful testimony of Gods strength and peace that you are!Your miracle will come:cloud9:


----------



## Godsjewel

Relax Brooke, it will happen.

It was the last thing an infertile woman wants to hear! As if I was making myself miserable. As if it was in my control. Once we were diagnosed with infertility, relaxing was the last thing on my mind. Hopes and dreams flashed before our eyes. Fear of the unknown, the feelings of emptiness, the overwhelming sadness, the misunderstanding or lack of understanding of Gods will. How was I going to relax? 

When I think back to our personal struggle of infertility, I can remember family and friends not knowing what to say, except that dreaded quote from above or Youre still young! Itll happen. Month after month, early predictor test after test, failure after failure, no one knew what else to say. Thankfully, there were those few people in our lives who kept saying Remember this--nothing is impossible through Christ our Lord.

Prayer was the only option we had, because after all, God was the one who was going to make it happen for us. In those times of dreaded disappointment, it was hard for me to understand why God was making me have such heartbreak. I remember thinking, Why not me? Im a good, Christian person. Why the unwed teenage mother, the young woman at the abortion clinic, the one complaining that she had another accident? It was something He could so easily fix. Id love to say that I have a grasp of understanding on the reasons why, but I dont. I only believe that God has us here and in His care, and He has a working plan in progress. Although I was not in agreement with His plan at the time nor did I understand it, I finally accepted the fact that I did not have the power and submerged myself in prayer during the toughest of times. Biblical encouragement was the one thing I could hold firmly in my hand. It became clear to me that God did not put the desire in my heart to be a mother, if He was not going to fulfill that desire somehow or someway. 

It took years until I had the realization that God wasnt going to make me live my entire life with heartache. Of course, I didnt know if that meant I would eventually bear my own children or adopt, but I knew the heartache would go away with Him in control. When I finally trusted in that and let faith take over, miracles happened. 

After 9 failed IUIs and 1 cycle of IVF, we were finally given the joyous news that we were expecting twins. We were ecstatic and on top of the world expecting two precious baby boys. You can imagine the shock factor we had when we found out that one baby had a rare anatomical birth defect. Once again we thought, Why us? Why our baby? It was like starting from scratch. My faith was weary, but it was all I had. I can remember weeping in the church pews, begging God to make everything better. 

By April 1, 2006 (2 months early) we had our adorable baby boys. We spent hour after hour in the NICU. We took Bryson home after 6 weeks but had to leave Hayden for surgeries and recovery. After 4 grueling months, that little fighter came home to be with his twin brother. Heres the part where Gods plan truly became evident to me. God chose me as a mother, to take care of these children. He knew the obstacles we would face with Hayden and He knew that I needed to stay at home to care for his special needs. If I wouldve gotten pregnant the month or following years when I really wanted it, staying at home would financially not have been an option. In all actuality, the timing of our pregnancy was delayed, yet it was perfect timing. 

Gods perfect timing.


----------



## HisGrace

Hi ladies we just found out that I have a blighted ovum. Please pray for us.


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> Hi ladies we just found out that I have a blighted ovum. Please pray for us.

I just looked that up because I had no clue what a blighted ovum was. 

I'm so sorry you are going through this hun, I'm praying for you :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

HisGrace said:


> Hi ladies we just found out that I have a blighted ovum. Please pray for us.

Storming heaven for you sis.Sorry to hear this I really am.


----------



## Godsjewel

@Just_Married


> While I'm here would anyone mind if I asked for prayer for something? My friend had a baby 9 days ago, a planned Caesarian because she knew her child would be born very sick, he was born with a diaphramic hernia which means his organs were too far up in his body. He had an operation to try & fix it on Monday and these are the crucial hours in his life, his mum knows I'm a Christian and has asked me to pray. I hope this request doesn't upset anyone, I'm sorry if it does xxx

Oh hun, this is a place were you can bring any prayer requests or concerns. I will definitely pray for your friend and her baby. God is good and I'm looking forward to hearing a praise report.


----------



## Godsjewel

angel11 said:


> Hi Ladies. I just have to say once again that you ladies are amazingly supportive!!! Love it to be so blessed with friends like you!
> 
> I am doing good thanks and my baby is doing great. We had our scan last week, and doctor confirmed that its a little girl. I still struggle with nausea but I am off the meds and just braving it. Hope it goes away in the next few weeks.
> 
> I have this constant worry or stress that something will go wrong and I don't know why. We also borrowed money to someone 6 months ago that was in trouble and now they are just lying to us and not paying the money back. I pray that God will protect my unborn child, His child, and hold her in his hands and help me carry her all the way to the end of my pregnancy. I pray that God will take away my worries and fears and help us get the money back that is owed to us. As well as helping my husband at his work that they do not retrench him. Pray that God will hold each of you in his arms and bless you every single day...most of all, I want to thank you God, for friends like this, for a life like mine, for the miracle that is my baby girl, and for the amazing opportunity of knowing and praising HIS name. !!!
> 
> Amen.


Yay! a little princess :happydance:

I pray that God brings you peace during the early stages of your pregnancy, that you will just be filled with joy knowing God is in control and watching over you.


----------



## jellytiggy

@PrincessBree,
Thanks..I am least deserving of Gods' grace so i am grateful for his mercies and will take whatever cross in good fate,lol..

@His Grace,
Sorry you are going through this,will be with you in prayers.I pray that God will give you healing..Amen.


----------



## inGodstime

Hi ladies, I felt like I hit the jackpot when I found this thread! Sometimes I feel like I am the only Christian woman hoping to get pregnant.

Here's my story:

Hubby & I were married in October 2010. We are both 23 and are high school sweethearts. I work night-shift as an RN. 

I have not been on the pill for over a year; until January, we had been using condoms. In November we had a contraceptive failure & I became pregnant, but miscarried on Christmas Eve. In January we ditched all precautions and are leaving the future of our family in God's hands. I'm currently tracking ovulation days & just starting temping (not sure if I will continue- we will probably just do NTNP).

It is a blessing to be embarking on this journey with all of you! I will keep every one of you in my prayers.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

HisGrace said:


> Hi ladies we just found out that I have a blighted ovum. Please pray for us.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I am so sorry to hear this. I'm praying for you and you are in my thoughts!


----------



## Godsjewel

This song is for the ladies who need a healing touch in their bodies.
Praying for you all:flower:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaNS8cjorDc[URL]


----------



## Godsjewel

inGodstime said:


> Hi ladies, I felt like I hit the jackpot when I found this thread! Sometimes I feel like I am the only Christian woman hoping to get pregnant.
> 
> Here's my story:
> 
> Hubby & I were married in October 2010. We are both 23 and are high school sweethearts. I work night-shift as an RN.
> 
> I have not been on the pill for over a year; until January, we had been using condoms. In November we had a contraceptive failure & I became pregnant, but miscarried on Christmas Eve. In January we ditched all precautions and are leaving the future of our family in God's hands. I'm currently tracking ovulation days & just starting temping (not sure if I will continue- we will probably just do NTNP).
> 
> It is a blessing to be embarking on this journey with all of you! I will keep every one of you in my prayers.

Hi Dear! my name is Sarah and I'm so glad you are sharing your journey with us:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

:hugs:


inGodstime said:


> Hi ladies, I felt like I hit the jackpot when I found this thread! Sometimes I feel like I am the only Christian woman hoping to get pregnant.
> 
> Here's my story:
> 
> Hubby & I were married in October 2010. We are both 23 and are high school sweethearts. I work night-shift as an RN.
> 
> I have not been on the pill for over a year; until January, we had been using condoms. In November we had a contraceptive failure & I became pregnant, but miscarried on Christmas Eve. In January we ditched all precautions and are leaving the future of our family in God's hands. I'm currently tracking ovulation days & just starting temping (not sure if I will continue- we will probably just do NTNP).
> 
> It is a blessing to be embarking on this journey with all of you! I will keep every one of you in my prayers.

:flower:Welcome sis!!I pray you will be blessed here!You will definately be prayed for!I pray for Gods perfect timing concerning your BFP!!Looking forward to getting to know you more!:hugs:


----------



## Yukki2011

HisGrace said:


> Hi ladies we just found out that I have a blighted ovum. Please pray for us.

I am sorry ... I will pray for you both.


----------



## inGodstime

HisGrace said:


> Hi ladies we just found out that I have a blighted ovum. Please pray for us.

Lifting you in my heart to God's healing hands.


----------



## prayingfor1

HisGrace said:


> Hi ladies we just found out that I have a blighted ovum. Please pray for us.

I'm so sorry to hear this news :( I'm praying for you.


----------



## prayingfor1

Have any of you ladies ever read "Heaven Is For Real?" It's an amazing book and really paints a great picture of Heaven. Just wanted to share :)


----------



## AMP1117

So this is my first month using BBT method. I had a temp shift on CD 15 and according to fertitilty friend, this is when I ovulated. Today, 6DPO, I took my temp and had another huge increase. The day I Od my temp was 97.77 and it has stayed relatively close to that. Yesterday's temp in fact was also 97.77. Today it jumped to 98.44. The only difference is that DH slept in the bed with me (he has weird work shifts and normally I have the bed all to myself). Could the fact he slept in the bed with me when he doesn't normally have really caused that large of an increase? There had been one other time this cycle he slept with me but I did not have any large increase like this one (I stupidly forgot to note the other day he was in the bed!:dohh:)

Just looking for some advise from some expert tempers! Thanks!:flower:

BTW my chart link is in my signature


----------



## Alr83

HisGrace said:


> Hi ladies we just found out that I have a blighted ovum. Please pray for us.

So sorry. Prayers that you will quickly find peace and healing. Praying that you will be lifted up and will find strength and purpose in these times of struggle.


----------



## HisGrace

Thanks ladies. My DH and I are doing well. Thank God we know the Holy Spirit who is our Comforter. I know that God's will will be done and we will have children.

I know the same applies for all of us in this thread.  God is good no matter what our circumstances look like.


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> Thanks ladies. My DH and I are doing well. Thank God we know the Holy Spirit who is our Comforter. I know that God's will will be done and we will have children.
> 
> I know the same applies for all of us in this thread.  God is good no matter what our circumstances look like.

I'm so touched by your positive attitude towards this, it could only be Jesus working through you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## me222

HisGrace, I am praying for you and your husband. Hugs. I'm sorry.


----------



## hopeful2012

HI Ladies! 
I just finished my work week and can now enjoy a three day weekend. I really love my new job. I have decided to see a different OBGYN. I have been thinking and praying on this for a while and when someone at work brought it up (without knowing that we were trying) i feel like I need to go see them. Hopefully they will be able to get me in soon. Im due for AF around this weekend. I have seriously just let go this cycle ( i actually had to look on fertility friend to see when AF is due). I hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## Alr83

This was posted as a pic on facebook from 'strength to carry on' (they do a lot of awareness on abuse, and that is not my situation, but I have found a lot of comfort in their posts after my mc)

Trust in HIS timing
Rely on HIS promises
Wait for HIS answers
Believe in HIS miracles
Rejoice in HIS goodness
Relax in HIS presence


----------



## Just_married

I awoke from a very vivid dream, I was doing pregnancy tests which were negative and my mum pointed out I was doing it wrong and showed me a different window which said positive. I was in the process of testing again, and saying to myself 'is this a dream? No it's not a dream, I think I can tell dreams from reality' and I was so delighted. Then I woke up and was gutted. Then I thought as my AF was due tomorrow I might as well test, bfn. Well and truly deflated now, baaaaaah!!


----------



## minerswife77

Just_married said:


> I awoke from a very vivid dream, I was doing pregnancy tests which were negative and my mum pointed out I was doing it wrong and showed me a different window which said positive. I was in the process of testing again, and saying to myself 'is this a dream? No it's not a dream, I think I can tell dreams from reality' and I was so delighted. Then I woke up and was gutted. Then I thought as my AF was due tomorrow I might as well test, bfn. Well and truly deflated now, baaaaaah!!

Praying for you dear!


----------



## PrincessBree

hopeful2012 said:


> HI Ladies!
> I just finished my work week and can now enjoy a three day weekend. I really love my new job. I have decided to see a different OBGYN. I have been thinking and praying on this for a while and when someone at work brought it up (without knowing that we were trying) i feel like I need to go see them. Hopefully they will be able to get me in soon. Im due for AF around this weekend. I have seriously just let go this cycle ( i actually had to look on fertility friend to see when AF is due). I hope everyone else is doing good!

Hey sis,you were in my thoughts yesterday great to hear from you!

Im glad that you have decided to get with another OBGYN.Let us know how it all goes :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Just_married said:


> I awoke from a very vivid dream, I was doing pregnancy tests which were negative and my mum pointed out I was doing it wrong and showed me a different window which said positive. I was in the process of testing again, and saying to myself 'is this a dream? No it's not a dream, I think I can tell dreams from reality' and I was so delighted. Then I woke up and was gutted. Then I thought as my AF was due tomorrow I might as well test, bfn. Well and truly deflated now, baaaaaah!!

Hey sis!Don't get too down as AF hasn't come yet so there is still hope yet!:thumbup:

I have had those dreams also,about 2 pink lines,postive pregnancy words flashing on a Clearblue pregnancy test, and then I woke up and AF had arrived.It is crazy how the mind works.But just think one day you will have a dream and you WILL wake up to a BFP.Could be sooner than you think!:hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Thanks ladies, I have to say I feel your prayer support, and friendship, I'm grateful for it and appreciate you all xxx


----------



## hopeful2012

PrincessBree said:


> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> HI Ladies!
> I just finished my work week and can now enjoy a three day weekend. I really love my new job. I have decided to see a different OBGYN. I have been thinking and praying on this for a while and when someone at work brought it up (without knowing that we were trying) i feel like I need to go see them. Hopefully they will be able to get me in soon. Im due for AF around this weekend. I have seriously just let go this cycle ( i actually had to look on fertility friend to see when AF is due). I hope everyone else is doing good!
> 
> Hey sis,you were in my thoughts yesterday great to hear from you!
> 
> Im glad that you have decided to get with another OBGYN.Let us know how it all goes :hugs:Click to expand...

Apparently the group of doctors that i have decided to try are nicknamed the Baby Factory! LOL! I didnt know this before i decided to go to them, but now i want to go even more!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

hopeful2012 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> HI Ladies!
> I just finished my work week and can now enjoy a three day weekend. I really love my new job. I have decided to see a different OBGYN. I have been thinking and praying on this for a while and when someone at work brought it up (without knowing that we were trying) i feel like I need to go see them. Hopefully they will be able to get me in soon. Im due for AF around this weekend. I have seriously just let go this cycle ( i actually had to look on fertility friend to see when AF is due). I hope everyone else is doing good!
> 
> Hey sis,you were in my thoughts yesterday great to hear from you!
> 
> Im glad that you have decided to get with another OBGYN.Let us know how it all goes :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently the group of doctors that i have decided to try are nicknamed the Baby Factory! LOL! I didnt know this before i decided to go to them, but now i want to go even more!!!Click to expand...


HAHAHA! that's awesome :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

Just_married said:


> I awoke from a very vivid dream, I was doing pregnancy tests which were negative and my mum pointed out I was doing it wrong and showed me a different window which said positive. I was in the process of testing again, and saying to myself 'is this a dream? No it's not a dream, I think I can tell dreams from reality' and I was so delighted. Then I woke up and was gutted. Then I thought as my AF was due tomorrow I might as well test, bfn. Well and truly deflated now, baaaaaah!!

I'm sorry dear :hugs:

Just know, one day that will be reality.


----------



## Godsjewel

"My sheep hear My voice, and I know them, and they follow Me;
John 10:27

Imagine that youve been given the task of separating several flocks of sheep as they share one field. They belong to 9 different shepherds and youve got to make sure each little lamb goes home with the right guy. Heres the problem: they all look alike! They dont have name tags and theyve obviously had a great time mingling with their baa-ing buddies! You could just divide them up evenly and shove them toward the shepherds. That wont work. Some are male, some are female. Some are sick, while some are well. How about if you pick the grass eaters to give to one shepherd while the water drinkers go to the guy standing closest to the stream. Wait! Theyre moving around too much to do it that way. Hurry! The lambs are scattering! Youve got to make a decision!

While you stand there trying to figure out which decision makes the most sense, a crazy thing happens. One of the shepherds, Joe, stands up, takes a few steps out and makes this crazy sound. One by one, 57 sheep raise their heads, look at him and start trotting to him! The rest of the sheep continue to graze, but within a few minutes, 57 sheep are gathered around Joe the Shepherd looking up at him with their big, round brown eyes. He turns and walks away and his band of baa-ing charges follow behind.

Before you can figure out how he did that, Frank the Shepherd walks out and does the same thing! The same kind of call, the same response! This time, 36 lambs walk away from their meadow buffet and head toward Frank. None of the other sheep act like they even notice. Only Franks sheep are toddling toward him. Its quite a sight to see.

Thanks for reading this Daily Double Portion. I hope it helps you make all the decisions facing you today.

Wait. I somehow sense that some of you may have missed my point. Allow me to explain.

You have so many heavy decisions to make in your desire for parenthood! Each one is so important! Not something easy like deciding what to have for dinner or what movie to see! No! You have to decide whether to pursue IVf or trust God for a miraculous and unassisted conception! You have to decide whether to put back 2 or 3 embryos! Go into debt for treatment, or keep trying on your own. Most importantly, youre talking about the creation of an eternal soul. What could carry more weight?

It seems that nearly every email that has come in to Sarahs Laughter recently has asked about how to know what God wants us to do. How do I discern Gods will for me?

Once again, we have to be like sheep.

Sheep know the voice of their shepherd and will not even acknowledge the call of another. They have stayed close to him in storms and in good weather. Theyve heard him talking to them and about them. Theyve been with him so long that his voice means comfort, safety and provision to them. Somehow, they know he knows how to take care of them better than they do. When they hear his voice, they have no fear in following.

Im sure you have prayed about your unmet desire to have a baby. I encourage you to keep praying, but pray even more. Surely youve read the Bible as you look for the answers. I encourage you to keep reading, but to read even more. Youve sought God for His will for you. Keep seeking God, but seek Him even more. 

The closer you are in your relationship to God, the more you will know His voice. Just like sheep who stay close to their shepherds feet, the closer you are to the Great Shepherd, the more familiar His voice will be to you. The more you know His voice, the better youll know whether your heart hears His desires for you, or your own desires speaking the loudest. Youll know He knows better how to take care of you than you even know yourself. And when you know the voice of the shepherd leading you toward one decision and away from another, youll have no fear in following Him.


----------



## Jumik

Sarah your stepdaughter resembles you so much!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Jumik said:


> Sarah your stepdaughter resembles you so much!!

She is truly a blessing!

She is very kind, loving and giving. She is very special and Im so glad I have her in my life. Her birth mom doesnt know what she is missing out on, but Im thankful that God brought us together as a family. She tells me since her birth mom isnt around that God gave me to her and since I dont have children, God gave her to me. 

She is my hero!


----------



## Jumik

Godsjewel said:


> Jumik said:
> 
> 
> Sarah your stepdaughter resembles you so much!!
> 
> She is truly a blessing!
> 
> She is very kind, loving and giving. She is very special and Im so glad I have her in my life. Her birth mom doesnt know what she is missing out on, but Im thankful that God brought us together as a family. She tells me since her birth mom isnt around that God gave me to her and since I dont have children, God gave her to me.
> 
> She is my hero!Click to expand...

Awww, that's sweet. If you had never said it before I would have thought you were her mother by birth. I'm sure you are her hero as well. You both rescue each other in tuff times.


----------



## workin4alivin

Hi. My name is Julia, after some encouragement from Sarah, I would love to be a part of this group. Strength is what I need right now... or maybe I just need to let go of the strength I do have and lean on God. Does anyone have any good scriptures about strength?
I have been TTC for 13 cycles now. I got pregnant in Jan. and lost the baby in Feb. I know it was very very early but I pray that Jesus is holding my baby when I enter those gates one day. 
I have posted here an there on other sites, but have always been ignored. I would like to thank Sarah for her encouraging words regarding joining this group. :)
Looking forward to continuing my journey with ya'll!


----------



## Jumik

workin4alivin said:


> Hi. My name is Julia, after some encouragement from Sarah, I would love to be a part of this group. Strength is what I need right now... or maybe I just need to let go of the strength I do have and lean on God. Does anyone have any good scriptures about strength?
> I have been TTC for 13 cycles now. I got pregnant in Jan. and lost the baby in Feb. I know it was very very early but I pray that Jesus is holding my baby when I enter those gates one day.
> I have posted here an there on other sites, but have always been ignored. I would like to thank Sarah for her encouraging words regarding joining this group. :)
> Looking forward to continuing my journey with ya'll!

Welcome Julia. I pray that being on this thread will make your journey light and less burdensome and worrisome. It has for me.

2 Corinthians 12:9 - 10 (NKJV)
And He said to me, &#8220;My grace is sufficient for you, for My strength is made perfect in weakness.&#8221; Therefore most gladly I will rather boast in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me. Therefore I take pleasure in infirmities, in reproaches, in needs, in persecutions, in distresses, for Christ&#8217;s sake. For when I am weak, then I am strong.


----------



## Godsjewel

workin4alivin said:


> Hi. My name is Julia, after some encouragement from Sarah, I would love to be a part of this group. Strength is what I need right now... or maybe I just need to let go of the strength I do have and lean on God. Does anyone have any good scriptures about strength?
> I have been TTC for 13 cycles now. I got pregnant in Jan. and lost the baby in Feb. I know it was very very early but I pray that Jesus is holding my baby when I enter those gates one day.
> I have posted here an there on other sites, but have always been ignored. I would like to thank Sarah for her encouraging words regarding joining this group. :)
> Looking forward to continuing my journey with ya'll!

Hi Julia! welcome :hugs:

Yay! You are another sister to our ever growing family.

Im sorry for what you have been through, there are many sisters on this site that have experienced an angel as well. Im sure they are more than willing to share how God brought them through that situation.

I too felt ignored and that I didnt belong when I went to other threads, and also noticed it started to bring me down and thats when I went on the search for a Christian thread. Since I didnt find one, I thoughtwhy not go ahead and start one, and I sure am thankful every day for the Godly wisdom, advice and encouragement I get from these ladies daily. 

I feel we all have a special bond since we are sharing the same journey.

Here are a couple of scriptures for you.

Isaiah 40:28-31 Have you not known? Have you not heard? The LORD is the everlasting God, the Creator of the ends of the earth. He does not faint or grow weary; his understanding is unsearchable. He gives power to the faint, and to him who has no might he increases strength. Even youths shall faint and be weary,and young men shall fall exhausted; but they who wait for the LORD shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings like eagles; they shall run and not be weary; they shall walk and not faint.

Isaiah 41:10 fear not, for I am with you; be not dismayed, for I am your God; I will strengthen you, I will help you, I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.


----------



## minerswife77

workin4alivin said:


> Hi. My name is Julia, after some encouragement from Sarah, I would love to be a part of this group. Strength is what I need right now... or maybe I just need to let go of the strength I do have and lean on God. Does anyone have any good scriptures about strength?
> I have been TTC for 13 cycles now. I got pregnant in Jan. and lost the baby in Feb. I know it was very very early but I pray that Jesus is holding my baby when I enter those gates one day.
> I have posted here an there on other sites, but have always been ignored. I would like to thank Sarah for her encouraging words regarding joining this group. :)
> Looking forward to continuing my journey with ya'll!

Welcome! I too have been TTC #1 for a long time, a year and 5 months to be exact. Last February I found out I was 5 weeks pregnant. I was overjoyed. Sadly, a week later, I lost the baby. I found the following quotes to be extremely encouraging:

*Isaiah 41:10 fear not, for I am with you; be not dismayed, for I am your God; I will strengthen you, I will help you, I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.*

*Philippians 4:13 I can do all things through him who strengthens me.*
*
Psalm 30:5 Weeping may remain for a night, but rejoicing comes in the morning.*

*Psalm 34:18
The Lord is close to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit*

I have several more too. If you ever need anyone to talk to, feel free to message me. I'll keep you in my prayers, and hope that God blesses you with a little one soon.


----------



## Godsjewel

Happy 4yr Wedding Anniversary to Kim (BRK06) and her hubby!!!:happydance:


----------



## prayingfor1

AMP1117 said:


> So this is my first month using BBT method. I had a temp shift on CD 15 and according to fertitilty friend, this is when I ovulated. Today, 6DPO, I took my temp and had another huge increase. The day I Od my temp was 97.77 and it has stayed relatively close to that. Yesterday's temp in fact was also 97.77. Today it jumped to 98.44. The only difference is that DH slept in the bed with me (he has weird work shifts and normally I have the bed all to myself). Could the fact he slept in the bed with me when he doesn't normally have really caused that large of an increase? There had been one other time this cycle he slept with me but I did not have any large increase like this one (I stupidly forgot to note the other day he was in the bed!:dohh:)
> 
> Just looking for some advise from some expert tempers! Thanks!:flower:
> 
> BTW my chart link is in my signature


This is actually pretty common. Mine usually jumps again a few tenths of a degree after a few days and my acupuncturist said this is normal.


----------



## workin4alivin

Wow. Thank you all so much for your kind words. You don't know how much it means. I'm not usually this somber but today has been a particularly tough one... 
Thanks for the scriptures, I wrote them down and taped them to my desk so that I can see them all the time! :)


----------



## BRK06

HisGrace said:


> Hi ladies we just found out that I have a blighted ovum. Please pray for us.

:cry: I'm very sorry Sis :hugs: 
You're in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## BRK06

JustMarried- I'll be praying for baby Ayren... Please give us updates as you get them! I firmly believe in the power of prayer, so bring any and all prayer requests to the table! You won't hear us complain!

Alr83- I'm sorry AF got you :( Praying for your peace and comfort :hugs:

Angel- yay for your little princess!!! :happydance: I'll be praying for you and your husband


InGodstime- welcome!! I'm Kim! I'm so glad you found us! This thread has been *such a blessing to me, as I hope it will be for you! It's a nice uplifting place to wait for our miracles!

Julia- Welcome! I'm Kim! I'm glad you took Sarah up on joining us :) *I'm sorry to hear about your angel baby :hugs: *The same thing happened to me in Oct. last year. After trying for so long, it was devastating but it gave me hope at the same time that we were able to conceive. I know I'll see my sweet baby again someday, and you will too! Until then, we just give them to the care of the Lord. *These are some of the many verses that gave me strength and got me through that first little while. I found real peace with it after joining these wonderful ladies here :) They've been so encouraging and uplifting!

Psalm 28:7-*The LORD is my strength and my shield;*my heart trusts in him, and he helps me.*My heart leaps for joy,*and with my song I praise him.


Isaiah 41:10-*So do not fear, for I am with you;*do not be dismayed, for I am your God.*I will strengthen you and help you;**I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.


2 Corinthians 4:7-10, 16-18
But we have this treasure in jars of clay to show that this all-surpassing power is from God and not from us. We are hard pressed on every side, but not crushed; perplexed, but not in despair; persecuted, but not abandoned; struck down, but not destroyed. *We always carry around in our body the death of Jesus, so that the life of Jesus may also be revealed in our body...*Therefore we do not lose heart. Though outwardly we are wasting away, yet inwardly we are being renewed day by day. For our light and momentary troubles are achieving for us an eternal glory that far outweighs them all. So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen, since what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Happy 4yr Wedding Anniversary to Kim (BRK06) and her hubby!!!:happydance:

You are too sweet :) Thank you!! 
In honor of today, I'll show my handsome hubby :D

https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/3c7d9370.jpg

I hope you ladies are having a wonderful day, and God's blessings on everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Latest update from baby Ayren's mum:

Hi Just to let u know how Ayren is doing.... 
"He has been put on to a different ventilator which allows him to initiate breaths himself, instead of the ventilator doing it all for him and he is coping well with this. Also got my first hold of him today which was a great feeling and he seemed to enjoy it!! If he continues to cope then by the beginning of next week they are hoping he will be able to come off the ventilator so fingers xd!! keep going little man, youre loved sooo much!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx"
(written by his mum Joanna)


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Happy 4yr Wedding Anniversary to Kim (BRK06) and her hubby!!!:happydance:
> 
> You are too sweet :) Thank you!!
> In honor of today, I'll show my handsome hubby :D
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/3c7d9370.jpg
> 
> I hope you ladies are having a wonderful day, and God's blessings on everyone!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Beautiful!


----------



## Godsjewel

Just_married said:


> Latest update from baby Ayren's mum:
> 
> Hi Just to let u know how Ayren is doing....
> "He has been put on to a different ventilator which allows him to initiate breaths himself, instead of the ventilator doing it all for him and he is coping well with this. Also got my first hold of him today which was a great feeling and he seemed to enjoy it!! If he continues to cope then by the beginning of next week they are hoping he will be able to come off the ventilator so fingers xd!! keep going little man, youre loved sooo much!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx"
> (written by his mum Joanna)

Thank you for updating us. Praying that God will use this situation to bring Joanna to the Lord.


----------



## Alr83

Julia, welcome!

So sorry for your loss. I actually lost my 3rd the day before yours and 2 days before my husbands birthday....poor him, he found out on his bday (was trying to hold out and wait to say something until after- his birthday time has been rough already the past few years).

I really struggled with this one as I had been praying to either get pregnant again or for our fostercare process to move forward quickly. It left me really confused, a sign I can get pregnant, just not the time or I can but I need to foster instead. I'm still struggling with that answer. I just have to trust that the right door will be opened that we can glorify our Lord with.

It was also the first time that I realy knew my husband had asked for his salvation becuase he was the one stepped in and said that we just have to trust and that the Lord has a plan for us. It just isn't at our timing.

So I just fell into the word. It didn't matter what part it was, I just needed to be growing my relationship with God and remembering His promises to us.

With this mc I wasn't possitive it was complete (a lot of cramping days after bleeding had stopped) and after my dr visit to make sure it was, I felt more at ease. However all of a sudden I went downhill. I needed something. I needed something more than just a memory of these little angels. So I now have a necklace with 3 small butterflies with birthstones of pregnancy start and loss months. I also added my daughter into that with a larger butterfly.

I also did three drawings, each with 2 butterflies and butterflies are colored the same as the stones on my necklace. Very lightly in the background (only notice if you look for it) are some things that I found comforting: (each drawing has 1 of these writings)

All unknown authors.

Forget me not
My little one
You have left us too soon
Though my body can no longer hold you
I hold you forever in my heart
As precious and beautiful as this flower caught in time
A mother's love does not forget
*****

An angel in the book of life wrote down my baby's birth. And whispered as she closed the book "too beautiful for earth."
****

And the one that brought me the greatest comfort:


Daddy please don't look so sad, momma please don't cry
Cause I'm in the arms of Jesus, and He sings me lullibies.
Please try not to question God, don't think He is unkind.
Don't think He sent me to you and then changed His mind.
You see I'm a special child, I am needed up above.
I'm the special gift you gave Him, a product of your love.
I'll always be there with you, so watch the sky at night.
Look for the brightest star and know that's my halo's brilliant light.
You'll see me in the morning frost that mists your window pane.
That's me in the summer showers, I'll be dancing in the rain.
When you feel a gentle breeze from a gentle wind that blows,
Know that it's me planting a kiss upon your nose.
When you see a child playing and your heart feels a tug,
Don't be sad mommy, that's just me giving your heart a hug.
So daddy don't look so sad and momma don't cry.
I'm in the arms of Jesus and He sings me lullibies.

Of course my favorite lines are 2-6. Just gives a beautiful picture.

Praying for peace for you!


----------



## Alr83

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Happy 4yr Wedding Anniversary to Kim (BRK06) and her hubby!!!:happydance:
> 
> You are too sweet :) Thank you!!
> In honor of today, I'll show my handsome hubby :D
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/3c7d9370.jpg
> 
> I hope you ladies are having a wonderful day, and God's blessings on everyone!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Happy anniversary! Also thanks to your hubby for his service! We pray daily for our military and their families.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Happy 4yr Wedding Anniversary to Kim (BRK06) and her hubby!!!:happydance:
> 
> You are too sweet :) Thank you!!
> In honor of today, I'll show my handsome hubby :D
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/3c7d9370.jpg
> 
> I hope you ladies are having a wonderful day, and God's blessings on everyone!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Happy Anniversary!!!! May God make your marriage stronger and happier than ever! :flower:


----------



## Scottky

Happy Anniversary Kim!!! 

Hope everyone is having a blessed day, and are enjoying our unseasonally warm weather! We have been in the 80's here for the past week or two, I'm loving the warmness (is that even a word??)

Well since I started taking Vitex, I have been doing a hpt every couple days since your not supposed to take Vitex while your pregnant. Well this morning I got a slightly suspicious test... kinda made my heart skip a few beats. If you wanna stalk a bit here is the link to my thread over in the preg test forum https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/932975-hopeful-skeptical-w-my-crazy-cycles.html

Had a dr appt this afternoon to chat about my cycle that has disappeared. have to admit I was very down when the nurse said my urine test was negative, but have since read online that their tests are alot less sensitive than home tests. Please pray that if my test this morning was positive that God will protect the baby, and that if it wasn't positive that I won't get upset about it. 

Sarah, how long before you test??


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> Jumik said:
> 
> 
> Sarah your stepdaughter resembles you so much!!
> 
> She is truly a blessing!
> 
> She is very kind, loving and giving. She is very special and Im so glad I have her in my life. Her birth mom doesnt know what she is missing out on, but Im thankful that God brought us together as a family. She tells me since her birth mom isnt around that God gave me to her and since I dont have children, God gave her to me.
> 
> She is my hero!Click to expand...

Sarah thank you for posting this! I STRUGGLE with my stepson. God blessed me with you as an example of what could be one day. I'm praying for the day that I can simply talk about him without getting upset.


----------



## BRK06

Just_married said:


> Latest update from baby Ayren's mum:
> 
> Hi Just to let u know how Ayren is doing....
> "He has been put on to a different ventilator which allows him to initiate breaths himself, instead of the ventilator doing it all for him and he is coping well with this. Also got my first hold of him today which was a great feeling and he seemed to enjoy it!! If he continues to cope then by the beginning of next week they are hoping he will be able to come off the ventilator so fingers xd!! keep going little man, youre loved sooo much!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx"
> (written by his mum Joanna)

Praise God!! Thank you for the update :)


----------



## Jumik

SuperwomanTTC WAW 7wks already...Go baby Go!

How are you doing?


----------



## HisGrace

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Happy 4yr Wedding Anniversary to Kim (BRK06) and her hubby!!!:happydance:
> 
> You are too sweet :) Thank you!!
> In honor of today, I'll show my handsome hubby :D
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/3c7d9370.jpg
> 
> I hope you ladies are having a wonderful day, and God's blessings on everyone!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## BRK06

Scottky said:


> Happy Anniversary Kim!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a blessed day, and are enjoying our unseasonally warm weather! We have been in the 80's here for the past week or two, I'm loving the warmness (is that even a word??)
> 
> Well since I started taking Vitex, I have been doing a hpt every couple days since your not supposed to take Vitex while your pregnant. Well this morning I got a slightly suspicious test... kinda made my heart skip a few beats. If you wanna stalk a bit here is the link to my thread over in the preg test forum https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/932975-hopeful-skeptical-w-my-crazy-cycles.html
> 
> Had a dr appt this afternoon to chat about my cycle that has disappeared. have to admit I was very down when the nurse said my urine test was negative, but have since read online that their tests are alot less sensitive than home tests. Please pray that if my test this morning was positive that God will protect the baby, and that if it wasn't positive that I won't get upset about it.
> 
> Sarah, how long before you test??

Thanks! I'll keep an eye out on your tests and will keep you in prayer! Let us know what you find out! :hugs:


----------



## hopeful2012

Happy Anniversary Kim!

LOL- i was actually sitting here planning my anniversary getaway for next month when i saw this!!!


----------



## BRK06

Could I ask you ladies to say a healing prayer for my momma? She's having back problems...an inflammed disc in her spine I think. She's completely bed-ridden right now :(
Thanks ladies!


----------



## BRK06

hopeful2012 said:


> Happy Anniversary Kim!
> 
> LOL- i was actually sitting here planning my anniversary getaway for next month when i saw this!!!

Thank you!! :) When is your anniversary if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Just_married

hopeful2012 said:


> Happy Anniversary Kim!
> 
> LOL- i was actually sitting here planning my anniversary getaway for next month when i saw this!!!

Me too :)


----------



## PrincessBree

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Happy 4yr Wedding Anniversary to Kim (BRK06) and her hubby!!!:happydance:
> 
> You are too sweet :) Thank you!!
> In honor of today, I'll show my handsome hubby :D
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/3c7d9370.jpg
> 
> I hope you ladies are having a wonderful day, and God's blessings on everyone!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Kim you are absoloutly stunning sweety, you and your dh make a beautiful couple,can totally see the love of God all over you :flower:Happy anniversary!!


----------



## PrincessBree

workin4alivin said:


> Hi. My name is Julia, after some encouragement from Sarah, I would love to be a part of this group. Strength is what I need right now... or maybe I just need to let go of the strength I do have and lean on God. Does anyone have any good scriptures about strength?
> I have been TTC for 13 cycles now. I got pregnant in Jan. and lost the baby in Feb. I know it was very very early but I pray that Jesus is holding my baby when I enter those gates one day.
> I have posted here an there on other sites, but have always been ignored. I would like to thank Sarah for her encouraging words regarding joining this group. :)
> Looking forward to continuing my journey with ya'll!

Julia!!!

I nearly cried when I read this sweety because I can totally relate.I cannot tell you how many threads I have been on but have felt ignored,and at times I wanted to scream lol because I felt so alone. But God has a place for ALL of us and it just might be that He lead you here for such a times as this.

My name is Bree and I welcome you to this fellowship.Since being here myself,my prayer life has changed,and devotion onto God has be strengthened,what a difference it makes to know that somebody is praying for you,it empowers you to take your eyes off of you and give back in prayer what you have already received!

A scripture which I hold dear to is this:

"I consider that our present sufferings are not worth comparing with the glory that will be revealed in us."

It may be tough times now,but just up ahead God has a victory come for you with HIS glory on it.Our present sufferings WILL lead to future glory!Amen!x

Blessings my dear sister,it is wonderful to welcome you to this thread!!:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Scottky said:


> Happy Anniversary Kim!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a blessed day, and are enjoying our unseasonally warm weather! We have been in the 80's here for the past week or two, I'm loving the warmness (is that even a word??)
> 
> Well since I started taking Vitex, I have been doing a hpt every couple days since your not supposed to take Vitex while your pregnant. Well this morning I got a slightly suspicious test... kinda made my heart skip a few beats. If you wanna stalk a bit here is the link to my thread over in the preg test forum https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/932975-hopeful-skeptical-w-my-crazy-cycles.html
> 
> Had a dr appt this afternoon to chat about my cycle that has disappeared. have to admit I was very down when the nurse said my urine test was negative, but have since read online that their tests are alot less sensitive than home tests. Please pray that if my test this morning was positive that God will protect the baby, and that if it wasn't positive that I won't get upset about it.
> 
> Sarah, how long before you test??

Awwww hun I am praying for a positive result for you!Please keep us all updated!


----------



## jellytiggy

Good Morning Ladies,
Unfortunately,i have bad news..Test results are out,my prolactin level is very high.I am going for a repeat blood test next week.
Trying to be strong and i know God can never give me more than i can handle.
Please pray for me,i am seriously scared of going for the MRI thing,my mind is playing games with my head,lol.Seeing different scenarios where they may see somethingelse in my brain:cry::cry:
God is in control,and IT IS WELL!!


----------



## jellytiggy

Happy Anniversary Kim!


----------



## jellytiggy

@workin4alivin

Welcome here..The ladies here are fantastic and will encourage and pray for you.This scripture is to encourage you..

(Psalm 46:1-3)
God is our refuge and strength, an ever-present help in trouble. Therefore we will not fear, though the earth give way and the mountains fall into the heart of the sea, though its waters roar and foam and the mountains quake with their surging. 

Hebrews 4:15-16 

For we do not have a high priest who cannot sympathize with 
our weaknesses, but One who has been tempted in all things as we 
are, yet without sin. 
16 Therefore let us draw near with confidence to 
the throne of grace, so that we may receive mercy and find grace to 
help in time of need.

These scriptures are always comforting to me,i hope you will be able to draw strength from them too..
:hugs::hugs:

@BRK
Saying a prayer for your mom,that she will receive complete healing,amen!


----------



## PrincessBree

jellytiggy said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> Unfortunately,i have bad news..Test results are out,my prolactin level is very high.I am going for a repeat blood test next week.
> Trying to be strong and i know God can never give me more than i can handle.
> Please pray for me,i am seriously scared of going for the MRI thing,my mind is playing games with my head,lol.Seeing different scenarios where they may see somethingelse in my brain:cry::cry:
> God is in control,and IT IS WELL!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Sis,I am really praying for you,for God to do a miracle in your body.And for God to flood your mind with His peace.It is not over,God is in the midst of this situation.You don't go through alone,we are all here for you:hugs::hugs:

"Rejoice with those who rejoice; mourn with those who mourn."Romans 12:15


----------



## PrincessBree

BRK06 said:


> Could I ask you ladies to say a healing prayer for my momma? She's having back problems...an inflammed disc in her spine I think. She's completely bed-ridden right now :(
> Thanks ladies!

Praying for your momma Kim,I pray she gets better real soon x


----------



## PrincessBree

"Is anyone among you in trouble? Let them pray. Is anyone happy? Let them sing songs of praise. 14 Is anyone among you sick? Let them call the elders of the church to pray over them and anoint them with oil in the name of the Lord. 15 And the prayer offered in faith will make the sick person well; the Lord will raise them up. If they have sinned, they will be forgiven. 16 Therefore confess your sins to each other and pray for each other so that you may be healed. The prayer of a righteous person is powerful and effective."James 5:13-16

What takes place in this thread is not regular,normal or usual.We are operating as intercessors and prayer warriors,praying for one another.And the requests are no longer just about ttc but they are for prayers for healing,they are prayers for family,prayers for relationships,emotions.

Have you considered your position in this thread?That you are praying for somebody's breakthrough who you have never met?And Jesus has entrusted that responsibility to you?Have you realised the potential of the gifts that you carry, which you share with this group?Think about it? 

There are some evangelists in here(Sarah,sharing His love and encouraging people to be part of this group where His love is),some pastors,some preachers (Amber),some with gifts of encouragment,some with gifts of mercy,some with the gift of faith (HisGrace) We all have something to bring to one another and bless one another with.Those are just a FEW examples if I sat and put a name to how each person here had personally blessed me I would be here all day lol! I encourage you to think,recognise and pray about that treasure that God has invested in you.

God is doing something in this thread,which we may not understand the enormity of right now,but each of us has specifically been placed here because we have a commision to love and pray for others. This is ministry.

In our waiting God prepares us for something much greater then we could ever know. He promises us that the prayers that come from the righteous(that is us by His grace) is powerful and effective!

What a wonderful thing God is doing in our midst.I am truly humbled.:hugs:

Love you all very much :hugs:


----------



## me222

workin4alivin said:


> Hi. My name is Julia, after some encouragement from Sarah, I would love to be a part of this group. Strength is what I need right now... or maybe I just need to let go of the strength I do have and lean on God. Does anyone have any good scriptures about strength?
> I have been TTC for 13 cycles now. I got pregnant in Jan. and lost the baby in Feb. I know it was very very early but I pray that Jesus is holding my baby when I enter those gates one day.
> I have posted here an there on other sites, but have always been ignored. I would like to thank Sarah for her encouraging words regarding joining this group. :)
> Looking forward to continuing my journey with ya'll!

Welcome Julia!
Julia - I'm very sorry about your loss, hugs. May Jesus be your Comfort through this difficult time. 1 Peter 5:7:"Cast all your anxiety on Him because He cares for you." Praying for you.
Here's a verse that has helped me in difficult times: "Trust in Him at all times, O people; pour out your heats to Him for God is our refuge."

Bree- thank you for your encouragement. I'm glad this thread isn't just about ttc, but about praying for each other about other things (it helps us focus on other things too), chatting about work, family, God, etc. 
Well...for those of you who are interested and been reading updates on here about my missing period and feeling unwell. AF came this morning:(. I don't understand it - for, I was sick for 1.5 weeks with cramps, fatigue, emotional, nausea..I don't get it, but I do get that I can trust Jesus for He is trustworthy, loves me (and you all) and He is Sovereign. I need to stop obessessing over TTC and obsess over Jesus instead. May He be the Centre and Focus of my life. 

I cried tonight about AF, about not being pregnant. I thank God for my amazing husband who listened, cares, and prays with me. I don't know why I'm not already pregnant and why others can get pregnant so easily. But, again - our God is trustworthy. 
Let's trust Him in everything. Pour out our hearts to Him. May He be our Refuge.


----------



## PrincessBree

me222 said:


> workin4alivin said:
> 
> 
> Hi. My name is Julia, after some encouragement from Sarah, I would love to be a part of this group. Strength is what I need right now... or maybe I just need to let go of the strength I do have and lean on God. Does anyone have any good scriptures about strength?
> I have been TTC for 13 cycles now. I got pregnant in Jan. and lost the baby in Feb. I know it was very very early but I pray that Jesus is holding my baby when I enter those gates one day.
> I have posted here an there on other sites, but have always been ignored. I would like to thank Sarah for her encouraging words regarding joining this group. :)
> Looking forward to continuing my journey with ya'll!
> 
> Welcome Julia!
> Julia - I'm very sorry about your loss, hugs. May Jesus be your Comfort through this difficult time. 1 Peter 5:7:"Cast all your anxiety on Him because He cares for you." Praying for you.
> Here's a verse that has helped me in difficult times: "Trust in Him at all times, O people; pour out your heats to Him for God is our refuge."
> 
> Bree- thank you for your encouragement. I'm glad this thread isn't just about ttc, but about praying for each other about other things (it helps us focus on other things too), chatting about work, family, God, etc.
> Well...for those of you who are interested and been reading updates on here about my missing period and feeling unwell. AF came this morning:(. I don't understand it - for, I was sick for 1.5 weeks with cramps, fatigue, emotional, nausea..I don't get it, but I do get that I can trust Jesus for He is trustworthy, loves me (and you all) and He is Sovereign. I need to stop obessessing over TTC and obsess over Jesus instead. May He be the Centre and Focus of my life.
> 
> I cried tonight about AF, about not being pregnant. I thank God for my amazing husband who listened, cares, and prays with me. I don't know why I'm not already pregnant and why others can get pregnant so easily. But, again - our God is trustworthy.
> Let's trust Him in everything. Pour out our hearts to Him. May He be our Refuge.Click to expand...

So sorry for af hun,you are in my prayers.Thank God for your dh he sounds like a true gem and just what you need right now.One day you will look your baby miracle in the eye and it will all be worth the wait.:hugs:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Jumik said:


> SuperwomanTTC WAW 7wks already...Go baby Go!
> 
> How are you doing?

I'm okay. My vitamin D was low so I have to take prescription supplements once a week. I was really surprised because I've been taking multivitamins with 350% of my recommended dose of vitamin D for at least 3 months, but... :shrug:. 



BRK06 said:


> Could I ask you ladies to say a healing prayer for my momma? She's having back problems...an inflammed disc in her spine I think. She's completely bed-ridden right now :(
> Thanks ladies!

Praying for her! By His stripes, she is healed!


----------



## jellytiggy

me222 said:


> [QUOTE
> Well...for those of you who are interested and been reading updates on here about my missing period and feeling unwell. AF came this morning:(. I don't understand it - for, I was sick for 1.5 weeks with cramps, fatigue, emotional, nausea..I don't get it, but I do get that I can trust Jesus for He is trustworthy, loves me (and you all) and He is Sovereign. I need to stop obessessing over TTC and obsess over Jesus instead. May He be the Centre and Focus of my life.
> 
> I cried tonight about AF, about not being pregnant. I thank God for my amazing husband who listened, cares, and prays with me. I don't know why I'm not already pregnant and why others can get pregnant so easily. But, again - our God is trustworthy.
> Let's trust Him in everything. Pour out our hearts to Him. May He be our Refuge.

I'm soo sorry Me222,i do understand how you feel.Sometimes,there is no real answer to why some get pregnant so easy while some of us do not..
Let's all keep looking to Jesus,the author and finisher of our faith and know that he feels our pains with us and will answer us soon.
I praise God that you have an awesome DH..imagine what it would have been like if he was unsupportive:nope::nope:
Just keep holding on,God will do it.


----------



## Godsjewel

Scottky said:


> Happy Anniversary Kim!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a blessed day, and are enjoying our unseasonally warm weather! We have been in the 80's here for the past week or two, I'm loving the warmness (is that even a word??)
> 
> Well since I started taking Vitex, I have been doing a hpt every couple days since your not supposed to take Vitex while your pregnant. Well this morning I got a slightly suspicious test... kinda made my heart skip a few beats. If you wanna stalk a bit here is the link to my thread over in the preg test forum https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/932975-hopeful-skeptical-w-my-crazy-cycles.html
> 
> Had a dr appt this afternoon to chat about my cycle that has disappeared. have to admit I was very down when the nurse said my urine test was negative, but have since read online that their tests are alot less sensitive than home tests. Please pray that if my test this morning was positive that God will protect the baby, and that if it wasn't positive that I won't get upset about it.
> 
> Sarah, how long before you test??


Hi Hun :hugs:

God will comfort and protect you know matter what the outcome:thumbup:

Well, I'm not sure if my cycle is going back to the original 28 days...since the doc had me on progesterone before, it delayed my period. If it is at 28 days, I would test on April 6th, my tummy is turning even thinking about testing.


----------



## jellytiggy

PrincessBree said:


> jellytiggy said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies,
> Unfortunately,i have bad news..Test results are out,my prolactin level is very high.I am going for a repeat blood test next week.
> Trying to be strong and i know God can never give me more than i can handle.
> Please pray for me,i am seriously scared of going for the MRI thing,my mind is playing games with my head,lol.Seeing different scenarios where they may see somethingelse in my brain:cry::cry:
> God is in control,and IT IS WELL!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Sis,I am really praying for you,for God to do a miracle in your body.And for God to flood your mind with His peace.It is not over,God is in the midst of this situation.You don't go through alone,we are all here for you:hugs::hugs:
> 
> "Rejoice with those who rejoice; mourn with those who mourn."Romans 12:15Click to expand...


Thanks PrincessBree...i am sure there shall be a testimony soon:happydance::happydance:
How are you?How's the tww coming along?


----------



## jellytiggy

Godsjewel said:


> Well, I'm not sure if my cycle is going back to the original 28 days...since the doc had me on progesterone before, it delayed my period. If it is at 28 days, I would test on April 6th, my tummy is turning even thinking about testing.

Fingers,toes,eyes crossed for youuuu:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumik said:
> 
> 
> Sarah your stepdaughter resembles you so much!!
> 
> She is truly a blessing!
> 
> She is very kind, loving and giving. She is very special and Im so glad I have her in my life. Her birth mom doesnt know what she is missing out on, but Im thankful that God brought us together as a family. She tells me since her birth mom isnt around that God gave me to her and since I dont have children, God gave her to me.
> 
> She is my hero!Click to expand...
> 
> Sarah thank you for posting this! I STRUGGLE with my stepson. God blessed me with you as an example of what could be one day. I'm praying for the day that I can simply talk about him without getting upset.Click to expand...


I remember you telling me the story about Frank, is he still spending every weekend with you?

You are a beautiful, God fearing woman and Im so happy that Frank has you in his life to show him the ways of the Lord. No matter what happened in the past, do your best to love on that little boy as if he were your own. 

I pray that God touches your heart and that it will no longer be a struggle for you, but a testimony of how God turned this situation for the good.

love you girl! :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

jellytiggy said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not sure if my cycle is going back to the original 28 days...since the doc had me on progesterone before, it delayed my period. If it is at 28 days, I would test on April 6th, my tummy is turning even thinking about testing.
> 
> Fingers,toes,eyes crossed for youuuu:thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

Mee too!Praying soo hard we have even more positives in April than March!


----------



## Godsjewel

hopeful2012 said:


> Happy Anniversary Kim!
> 
> LOL- i was actually sitting here planning my anniversary getaway for next month when i saw this!!!

When's your anniversary? Mine is April 14th :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Could I ask you ladies to say a healing prayer for my momma? She's having back problems...an inflammed disc in her spine I think. She's completely bed-ridden right now :(
> Thanks ladies!

Of course! Praying and believing that God will totally and completely heal her body.

Please keep us updated:hugs:


----------



## Yukki2011

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Jumik said:
> 
> 
> SuperwomanTTC WAW 7wks already...Go baby Go!
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> I'm okay. My vitamin D was low so I have to take prescription supplements once a week. I was really surprised because I've been taking multivitamins with 350% of my recommended dose of vitamin D for at least 3 months, but... :shrug:.
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Could I ask you ladies to say a healing prayer for my momma? She's having back problems...an inflammed disc in her spine I think. She's completely bed-ridden right now :(
> Thanks ladies!Click to expand...
> 
> Praying for her! By His stripes, she is healed!Click to expand...

I have been having to take vitamin d supplements as well. Have you been having any morning sickness?


----------



## Godsjewel

And David put his hand into his bag and took from it a stone and slung it, and struck the Philistine on his forehead. And the stone sank into his forehead, so that he fell on his face to the ground.
1 Samuel 17:49

When we dream of our futures, none of us envisions heartache and sorrow. No one stares dreamy-eyed into the decades ahead thrilling at the thought of pain. How many times have you heardor saidGod wouldnt let us miscarry. He knows we want this baby too much. Have you been disappointed with God? Its hard to believe that a God who loves you would sit with arms folded and simply allow your baby to die. I have a profound thought for you. Goliath fell forward. 

Thats right. Goliath fell forward. Isnt that fabulous? Go back and read verse 49 again: Goliath fell forward! If you are struggling with the idea that God has chosen not to move in the way youve prayed He would, remember that Goliath fell forward.

Ever wonder what God is doing? So many times God just doesnt work like we think He will. How many times have you heard or said God wouldnt let my baby die. He wouldnt give me such a strong desire to have a baby only to let it die in my womb. Hes simply not that cruel. You have truly believed deep in your soul that if God really is love like He says He is, Hed never take your baby from your womb before he or she ever even got to experience the fullness of life. What happened to your faith when God simply didnt move the way you have truly believed He would?

Perhaps your giant is falling forward.

Enabled by the power of God, Davids slingshot flung a small round stone hurtling through the air straight to Goliaths forehead. With a divine force, that one small stone penetrated Goliaths head and killed him. Remember that this guy was nine feet tall. Chances are he didnt have a small bone structure! It had to take a lot of power to cause enough damage to end Goliaths life.

If you could have seen into the spiritual realm that day, I believe you would have seen a very holy hand reach down and guide that tiny stone to the exact spot where it needed to land on Goliaths head to defeat the enemy of the armies of Israel. Its no mistake that Goliath died from one small injury. I also believe that at the moment of injury, you also would have seen that same hand reach down and knock Goliath flat on his ugly and thoroughly confused face! 

Why did God do this? Dont you know that every on-looker on that battlefield must have scratched his head that day? Picture it. A nine-foot tall giant. A little kid with a slingshot. Whose morbid sense of humor sent that kid out there? Harder to believe than the choice of opponents was the apparent choice of weapon. A slingshot? Did this kid really understand his foe? Hes not trying to knock a pomegranate out of a tree! Its not even a lion or a bear! This guy is the champion of the armies of Gath! Hes no battle-virgin! Goliath has killed more men than that kid even knows, and hes coming with a slingshot?

Listen to the sounds of battle! Goliath laughing, the shwoop, shwoop of the slingshot, the fwoop of the stone sailing through the air, the stone hitting the forehead with the sound more like a boulder falling off a cliff than a pebble making contact with a giants brow! All of a sudden theres a cessation of the deep, husky, demonic laughter thats suddenly replaced with a guttural groan! The air is filled with the sharp sound of Goliath catching his last breath, his eyes widening and then rolling back, closing for the last time. The armies stand breathless as they watch Goliath teetering forward, back and then time standing still as he falls forward to the ground with a gigantic thud, ground shaking, dust billowing all over the soldiers lining the field, as the clouds of dust settle! All they see is their hero dead and disgraced, face down in a pool of his own blood! 

After a few startling moments of sheer disbelief, Ill bet some Israeli soldier let out a war whoop hed been bottling up for years! There was no more fear of being held captive to the Philistines! Goliath was defeated by a child! All eyes must have turned to David in time to see him drop to his knees and raise both hands as he began to profusely praise his God, the God of the armies of Israel!

Now envision this scene with me: Everyone else is starting to rejoice. Philistines are running for cover, and David is handing out his holy I told you sos! But before David could make his way to Goliaths corpse to make good on his promise of decapitation, surely someone must have noticed how Goliath fell.

I picture a battle weary soldier standing on the sidelines. Hed watched many a man fall to their death on a battlefield, but none like this. Mouth open and steps growing faster and faster, he creeps up closer to the giant dead man lying just yards ahead. How can this be? Hes lying face down! He was hit in the forehead, not the back of the head! If he was hit in the forehead with enough force to take his life, his head should have snapped back and his unseeing eyes gaze heavenward. Theres simply no way he could have fallen on his face! Its just impossible! But some way, some how, Goliath fell forward!

If I were to walk up to you and hit you on the forehead with all my strength, what would happen to you? You would stumble backward. You simply would not fall forward. The force of the blow would knock you on your back and youd fall down backward. It was simply impossible and it didnt make sense, but friend, Goliath fell forward!

Lets talk again about the death of your baby. You never dreamed youd hear this phrase. You never thought youd ever stare the death of your baby in the faceor as David must have stood in front of the giant who was so much bigger than he wasstare death in the knees! You didnt choose this battlefield, but here you are. How could God have possibly asked you to face off with this enemy? Youre not capable.

Good news, friend. Youre right! Youre not capable of defeating this enemy! Just as David was not able of his own accord, neither are you. Heres the best newsGod is! When David made his bold proclamation to Goliath that in just moments death would call out his name, he reminded Goliath that the battle is the LORDS! When Goliath fell forward, instead of backward it had to be by the hand of God. Only Gods ability did this. It was humanly impossible for a young kid to defeat a huge and experienced warrior like Goliath with a slingshot and a rock. Only Gods ability did this. Everyone on that battlefield that day had to recognize this. They were soldiers and they knew David could not do what he went out there to do. Gods ability showed through loud and clear and was made irrefutably evident by a giant falling forward.

Why does this matter? Why did God do this? Because God doesnt always work the way we think He should. When you survive a sorrow as debilitating as the death of your baby, yet you can stand and say God is faithful, your giant just fell forward. When you keep going to church and keep worshipping God through your tears, your giant falls forward. Wouldnt it have made more sense for Goliath to fall backward? That was what was supposed to happen. Wouldnt it have made more sense for someone else to lose their baby? Someone who didnt want their baby? Someone who wouldnt have taken care of their baby? Wouldnt it make more sense for anyone else to lose their baby rather than you? When you still place your trust in an unseen God who simply did not answer prayer the way you begged Him to, your giant falls forward! 

Like it or not, people are watching you as you journey through this season in your life. When others see you stand on the battlefield of grief and proclaim through your tears that even though you dont understand, even though you would never have chosen this path, you still believe and trust in your Savior, your giant falls forward. Maybe youve never trusted Him before but since the death of your baby, youve realized you cannot travel this road alone and youve chosen to take a huge step of faith and place your trust in this unseen God. What meaning this gives to your babys short life! Only God can do this. Only God can sustain you through so great a trial as the death of your baby. Only God can make that giant fall forward. Only God can bring you through this valley with more strength and newfound faith. Only God can make that giant fall forward.

A woman once told me that after years of trying to conceive, she finally got a positive pregnancy test. Years of tears and sorrow were replaced in an instant with tears of inexplicable joy as friends and co-workers began celebrating and planning a shower! In a heartbreaking turn of events, a single phone call from a doctors office shattered her joy. She would never hold this baby she was dreaming of. She was placed right back in the battlefield of sorrow and was forced to pick up her armor and weapons once again.

Heres the part I want you to focus on. The womans co-workers watched her like a hawk. They wanted to know if the faith she had professed through the years was enough to sustain her through her grief. Guess what. It was! Because of this massive disappointment, she was able to share her faith in a brand new way. As the tears flowed and dripped off her chin, she kept saying that although she didnt understand, she knew God was in control. And her giant fell forward.

God used a confusing situation in her life to showcase His faithfulness to her. It doesnt make sense that giants fall forward. It doesnt make sense that people trust in a God who doesnt save their babies, but God uses trials that dont make sense to bring us closer to Him. Isnt He a brilliant God? Only God could take sorrow so profound and bring beauty from it. Only God can use hurt to show you His comfort and healing. Only God can make your giant fall forward.

When Goliath died and David cut his head off there was no doubt among anyone there that there really was a God in Israel and that He was mighty. There was no doubt that He fought the battle that day. I submit to you, that God can use your miscarriage in the same way.

Soldiers line your battlefield. Some have fought the same fight as you. Others are blissfully unaware that their names will soon be called to join the same battle. Many run in terror when the subject of miscarried babies is even mentioned. But all are watching. You have a great opportunity to let God use this trial and turn it for good. Just as David impossibly conquered Goliath through the Name of God, you can impossibly conquer your own giants the same way. After all, remember that the battle is not yours anyway. It belongs to the Lord. Just as all the people there that day knew God was God and there was no other, imagine the undeniable testimony your life can have when those around you witness your survival. Theyll know beyond a shadow of a doubt that God really is who He says He is and that He has fought your battles for you.


----------



## hopeful2012

Godsjewel said:


> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary Kim!
> 
> LOL- i was actually sitting here planning my anniversary getaway for next month when i saw this!!!
> 
> When's your anniversary? Mine is April 14th :thumbup:Click to expand...


Mine is April 25th. We will have been married for 3 years then. I think we are going up to Charleston, SC the weekend before- but other than reserving a hotel room we arent "planning" anything to do. Trying to keep it spur of the moment and fun.


----------



## workin4alivin

I saw this on another group and just had to re-post.. if anyone here has experienced a loss, or feel like they have in their heart... this is touching (grab the tissues!)

HE has a plan!


I thought of you and closed my eyes and prayed to God today,
I asked "What makes a Mother?" and I know I heard Him say,
A Mother has a baby, this we know is true,
But God, Can you be a Mother when your baby's not with you?
Yes you can, He replied, with confidence in His voice,
I give many women babies, when they leave is not their choice,
Some I send for a lifetime, others for a day,
And some I send to feel your womb, but there's no need to stay.
I just don't understand this Lord, I want my baby here!
He took a breath and cleared His throat and then I saw the tear,
I wish that I could show you what your child is doing today,
If you could see your child smile with other children and say,
'We go to Earth to learn our lessons of love and life and fear,
My Mommy loved me oh so much I got to come straight here.
I feel so lucky to have a mom who had so much love for me,
I learned my lessons very quickly, my Mommy set me free.
I miss my Mommy oh so much, but I visit her each day,
When she goes to sleep, on her pillow's where I lay,
I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek and whisper in her ear,
Mommy don't be sad today, I'm your baby and I'm here.'
So you see, my dear sweet one, your children are ok,
Your babies are here in my home, and this is where they'll stay.
They'll wait for you with me, until your lesson's through,
And on the day I call you home, they'll be at the gates for you.
So now you know what makes a Mother,
It's the feeling in your heart,
It's the love you had so much of, right from the very start.
Though some on Earth may not realize until their time is done,
Remember all the love you have,
And you ARE a special mom!!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> I remember you telling me the story about Frank, is he still spending every weekend with you?
> 
> You are a beautiful, God fearing woman and I&#8217;m so happy that Frank has you in his life to show him the ways of the Lord. No matter what happened in the past, do your best to love on that little boy as if he were your own.
> 
> I pray that God touches your heart and that it will no longer be a struggle for you, but a testimony of how God turned this situation for the good.
> 
> love you girl! :hugs:

Thank you for the encouragement(Lord knows I need it)! He spends every other Saturday with us because he can't handle more time and we don't trust him. We drive 2 hours to pick him up from his grandmother's home. His mother lives 4 hours away now because she is marrying a man 32 years older than her in 4 months. When we see him we stay close to his grandmother's town and always in public. He tells his mother that we are abusing him. She has even called the places that we visit with him demanding to watch the surveillance tapes. The stress is becoming a bit much. I realize that the enemy wants to steal, kill, and destroy. He thinks he can use this situation to destroy my family, but God has another plan! I know the Lord does everything for a reason and all I have to do is trust Him. It will work out eventually.



Yukki2011 said:


> I have been having to take vitamin d supplements as well. Have you been having any morning sickness?

No morning sickness, but I am exhausted. My work schedule is :wacko:. I get 6 hours of sleep, but I feel like I'm getting 15 minutes.


----------



## Godsjewel

When I came to work this morning, one of the guys in another department asked if I have seen the cats...I didn't have a clue what he was talking about. He told me to follow him and this is what I saw...

Momma cat with her kittenshttps://i.imgur.com/3Zplj.jpg

Momma cat
https://i.imgur.com/JhHnK.jpg
Kittens
https://i.imgur.com/ahhvg.jpg

They made their home in our works storage area.

This made me think of this scripture...
Look at the birds of the air; they do not sow or reap or store away in barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not much more valuable than they? Matthew 6:26


----------



## Alr83

Jellytiggy, praying that your mri goes well and they don't find anything. My prolactin is also abnormal and was concerned but my ct (can't have mri since I have hardware in my neck) came back clear. Prayers that the same will be for you too. Stay strong no matter what and God has a plan that we just can't see yet.

BRK06- praying for your mom, that she will feel better quickly and that God gives her dr's the path to help her.

Me222, I was so praying af would stay away for you. Praying for peace in your heart.

Superwomanttc- prayers that things with your stepson will go better. That God will show you and your husband the path to help him overcome his own inner struggles.

sarah- praying That God will bless your patient waiting and all the encouragment you've given to others that April will be your month.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I remember you telling me the story about Frank, is he still spending every weekend with you?
> 
> You are a beautiful, God fearing woman and Im so happy that Frank has you in his life to show him the ways of the Lord. No matter what happened in the past, do your best to love on that little boy as if he were your own.
> 
> I pray that God touches your heart and that it will no longer be a struggle for you, but a testimony of how God turned this situation for the good.
> 
> love you girl! :hugs:
> 
> Thank you for the encouragement(Lord knows I need it)! He spends every other Saturday with us because he can't handle more time and we don't trust him. We drive 2 hours to pick him up from his grandmother's home. His mother lives 4 hours away now because she is marrying a man 32 years older than her in 4 months. When we see him we stay close to his grandmother's town and always in public. He tells his mother that we are abusing him. She has even called the places that we visit with him demanding to watch the surveillance tapes. The stress is becoming a bit much. I realize that the enemy wants to steal, kill, and destroy. He thinks he can use this situation to destroy my family, but God has another plan! I know the Lord does everything for a reason and all I have to do is trust Him. It will work out eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> Yukki2011 said:
> 
> 
> I have been having to take vitamin d supplements as well. Have you been having any morning sickness?Click to expand...
> 
> No morning sickness, but I am exhausted. My work schedule is :wacko:. I get 6 hours of sleep, but I feel like I'm getting 15 minutes.Click to expand...


Oh my goodness! I was getting stressed out just reading that:wacko: I will definitely be praying for both your stepson, his mom and future husband and for you and hubby.


----------



## Godsjewel

Alr83 said:


> Jellytiggy, praying that your mri goes well and they don't find anything. My prolactin is also abnormal and was concerned but my ct (can't have mri since I have hardware in my neck) came back clear. Prayers that the same will be for you too. Stay strong no matter what and God has a plan that we just can't see yet.
> 
> BRK06- praying for your mom, that she will feel better quickly and that God gives her dr's the path to help her.
> 
> Me222, I was so praying af would stay away for you. Praying for peace in your heart.
> 
> Superwomanttc- prayers that things with your stepson will go better. That God will show you and your husband the path to help him overcome his own inner struggles.
> 
> sarah- praying That God will bless your patient waiting and all the encouragment you've given to others that April will be your month.

You are very kind, thank you hun :hugs:


----------



## Alr83

Godsjewel said:


> When I came to work this morning, one of the guys in another department asked if I have seen the cats...I didn't have a clue what he was talking about. He told me to follow him and this is what I saw...
> 
> Momma cat with her kittenshttps://i.imgur.com/3Zplj.jpg
> 
> Momma cat
> https://i.imgur.com/JhHnK.jpg
> Kittens
> https://i.imgur.com/ahhvg.jpg
> 
> They made their home in our works storage area.
> 
> This made me think of this scripture...
> Look at the birds of the air; they do not sow or reap or store away in barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not much more valuable than they? Matthew 6:26

So sweet!


----------



## Montana

Hi ladies! I wanted to encourage the cysters that are still on their journey of trying to conceive. I was diagnosed with pcos in may of 2011. My doctor gave me an internal sonogram to look at my ovaries and couldn't believe the amount of cysts she saw in both ovaries. They were basically covered with them and she told me that I wasn't going to be able to conceive naturally. I was so broken and kept asking God, "why me?". Even though my husband and I weren't trying to have a baby at that time, just the thought that what I longed for so badly would be difficult destroyed my spirit. I became so angry with God. The few people that I told about my pcos kept telling me to just "trust in God". My thought at that time was 'I try to trust in God, but what if His will is for me is to not be able to have kids?'. For that reason, I would never pray for God's will to be done because I was so afraid of what that was.
My husband and I started our ttc journey in October of 2011. I started tracking my ovulation and nothing. Nothing. October.. nothing. November... nothing. December... nothing. January, February... nothing. No ovulation or period. I lost all hope. One night, as my husband was away on a missions trip, I had a complete emotional breakdown. I had no on to turn to except God. I prayed with meaning for the first time in many months. He spoke to me so clearly that night. I realized that I needed to trust in Him, and stop being afraid of what the outcome would be. I needed to start BELIEVING in my Lord.*From that moment on I was so at peace with the whole thing and I believed that God would give me a baby. The next day was Sunday so I went to my church. Towards the end of the service my pastor asked anyone who needed healing to come up to the front of the altar so he could pray with them. I felt a strong urge to go up front but I was so afraid of what people would think (and no one else was going up there). But there was a pulling inside of me that was so strong that I felt that I had to go up. I briefly explained to my pastors what was wrong. They asked me to lay my hands over my stomach as they layed their hands over mine. I didn't feel any tingling, striking power, or anything of that sort, but I did feel encouraged and I knew that God heard me.*
I decided to go see a fertility specialist that next week. She prescribed me 10 days of provera (to start a period) and then gave me clomid to take after I got a period. She explained the the lining of my uterus is old, since I hadn't had a period since October, and that it wasn't substantial enough to carry a fetus. Therefore the reason I needed the provera, so that it could give me a new uterean layer. I was on my third day of taking provera and the thought crossed my mind that I never took a urine test, at my doctor's office, to make sure I wasn't pregnant. I was sure I wasn't because my ovulation tests never once picked up a positive. But I thought, 'heck, why not?', so i took one anyways. I waited a few minutes, glanced at it, and threw it away. As I started walking back into the family room, I thought, 'wait a minute, did I see a second line?'. All the hairs on my body stood up and I ran to the trash can and frantically started digging through it. I finally found it and saw the faintest line (ever) next to the control line. 'This can't be possible. No. Don't get too excited... Omg, that's impossible! I'm so excited!'. I showed my husband and he was skeptical. I don't think he wanted to*believe it until he didn't have to turn the test a certain angle to be able to see the second line. But I just knew I was pregnant. I couldn't sleep that whole night. By 4am, I could't hold in my pee any longer so I got up and took a digital test. "pregnant". I literally dropped to the ground and started weeping. I was in awe of the miracle that was growing inside of me, and I knew that this was because of God. I showed my husband and I think he was shocked because he grabbed the test and said, "wow, congratulations!" He quickly realized that what he said was strange so he tried to redeem the comment by saying, "...yah! To you and me!". Gosh I love him.*
I am now 6 weeks and everything looks great. I'm not afraid of miscarriage, to be honest. I know that this baby is a miracle and God answered my prayer. My doctor was in shock that I got pregnant without the use of any fertility drug. And the fact that the lining of my uterus was somehow substantial enough for an embryo to implant was even more of a mystery. There are so many things, medically, that said I wouldn't be able to conceive naturally. When she performed an ultrasound, she also showed me that all of the cysts in my right ovary were gone and 75% of the cysts had disappeared in the left. Pcos is a symdrom and cysts don't just go away like that. She said that she has never seen this type of thing happen and she doesn't know how it happened. I told her I did. My Lord, Jesus Christ, healed me and worked a miracle in my life. And He can work one in yours too. Believe and seek after Him. He will never let you down.


----------



## Godsjewel

Montana said:


> Hi ladies! I wanted to encourage the cysters that are still on their journey of trying to conceive. I was diagnosed with pcos in may of 2011. My doctor gave me an internal sonogram to look at my ovaries and couldn't believe the amount of cysts she saw in both ovaries. They were basically covered with them and she told me that I wasn't going to be able to conceive naturally. I was so broken and kept asking God, "why me?". Even though my husband and I weren't trying to have a baby at that time, just the thought that what I longed for so badly would be difficult destroyed my spirit. I became so angry with God. The few people that I told about my pcos kept telling me to just "trust in God". My thought at that time was 'I try to trust in God, but what if His will is for me is to not be able to have kids?'. For that reason, I would never pray for God's will to be done because I was so afraid of what that was.
> My husband and I started our ttc journey in October of 2011. I started tracking my ovulation and nothing. Nothing. October.. nothing. November... nothing. December... nothing. January, February... nothing. No ovulation or period. I lost all hope. One night, as my husband was away on a missions trip, I had a complete emotional breakdown. I had no on to turn to except God. I prayed with meaning for the first time in many months. He spoke to me so clearly that night. I realized that I needed to trust in Him, and stop being afraid of what the outcome would be. I needed to start BELIEVING in my Lord.*From that moment on I was so at peace with the whole thing and I believed that God would give me a baby. The next day was Sunday so I went to my church. Towards the end of the service my pastor asked anyone who needed healing to come up to the front of the altar so he could pray with them. I felt a strong urge to go up front but I was so afraid of what people would think (and no one else was going up there). But there was a pulling inside of me that was so strong that I felt that I had to go up. I briefly explained to my pastors what was wrong. They asked me to lay my hands over my stomach as they layed their hands over mine. I didn't feel any tingling, striking power, or anything of that sort, but I did feel encouraged and I knew that God heard me.*
> I decided to go see a fertility specialist that next week. She prescribed me 10 days of provera (to start a period) and then gave me clomid to take after I got a period. She explained the the lining of my uterus is old, since I hadn't had a period since October, and that it wasn't substantial enough to carry a fetus. Therefore the reason I needed the provera, so that it could give me a new uterean layer. I was on my third day of taking provera and the thought crossed my mind that I never took a urine test, at my doctor's office, to make sure I wasn't pregnant. I was sure I wasn't because my ovulation tests never once picked up a positive. But I thought, 'heck, why not?', so i took one anyways. I waited a few minutes, glanced at it, and threw it away. As I started walking back into the family room, I thought, 'wait a minute, did I see a second line?'. All the hairs on my body stood up and I ran to the trash can and frantically started digging through it. I finally found it and saw the faintest line (ever) next to the control line. 'This can't be possible. No. Don't get too excited... Omg, that's impossible! I'm so excited!'. I showed my husband and he was skeptical. I don't think he wanted to*believe it until he didn't have to turn the test a certain angle to be able to see the second line. But I just knew I was pregnant. I couldn't sleep that whole night. By 4am, I could't hold in my pee any longer so I got up and took a digital test. "pregnant". I literally dropped to the ground and started weeping. I was in awe of the miracle that was growing inside of me, and I knew that this was because of God. I showed my husband and I think he was shocked because he grabbed the test and said, "wow, congratulations!" He quickly realized that what he said was strange so he tried to redeem the comment by saying, "...yah! To you and me!". Gosh I love him.*
> I am now 6 weeks and everything looks great. I'm not afraid of miscarriage, to be honest. I know that this baby is a miracle and God answered my prayer. My doctor was in shock that I got pregnant without the use of any fertility drug. And the fact that the lining of my uterus was somehow substantial enough for an embryo to implant was even more of a mystery. There are so many things, medically, that said I wouldn't be able to conceive naturally. When she performed an ultrasound, she also showed me that all of the cysts in my right ovary were gone and 75% of the cysts had disappeared in the left. Pcos is a symdrom and cysts don't just go away like that. She said that she has never seen this type of thing happen and she doesn't know how it happened. I told her I did. My Lord, Jesus Christ, healed me and worked a miracle in my life. And He can work one in yours too. Believe and seek after Him. He will never let you down.

Praise the Lord!!! God is good and what He did for you, He can surely do for others :happydance:

Thank you so much for taking the time to post here and bring us all encouragement. I myself dont have PCOS, but I do have endometriosis and have been on this journey for quite awhile. Your story excites me and brings me that extra push of faith that I needed to hear right now.

Thank you Lord for what you have done in my sis life, I ask that you continue to work in the life of her, hubby and the baby, In your precious nameAMEN!

Please come back and share, we love to add to our family.


----------



## Yukki2011

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I remember you telling me the story about Frank, is he still spending every weekend with you?
> 
> You are a beautiful, God fearing woman and Im so happy that Frank has you in his life to show him the ways of the Lord. No matter what happened in the past, do your best to love on that little boy as if he were your own.
> 
> I pray that God touches your heart and that it will no longer be a struggle for you, but a testimony of how God turned this situation for the good.
> 
> love you girl! :hugs:
> 
> Thank you for the encouragement(Lord knows I need it)! He spends every other Saturday with us because he can't handle more time and we don't trust him. We drive 2 hours to pick him up from his grandmother's home. His mother lives 4 hours away now because she is marrying a man 32 years older than her in 4 months. When we see him we stay close to his grandmother's town and always in public. He tells his mother that we are abusing him. She has even called the places that we visit with him demanding to watch the surveillance tapes. The stress is becoming a bit much. I realize that the enemy wants to steal, kill, and destroy. He thinks he can use this situation to destroy my family, but God has another plan! I know the Lord does everything for a reason and all I have to do is trust Him. It will work out eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> Yukki2011 said:
> 
> 
> I have been having to take vitamin d supplements as well. Have you been having any morning sickness?Click to expand...
> 
> No morning sickness, but I am exhausted. My work schedule is :wacko:. I get 6 hours of sleep, but I feel like I'm getting 15 minutes.Click to expand...

You have been lucky in that. I haven't had morning sickness in awhile. But I am feeling exhausted but I am a house wife so I can nap when I have to. Things just got back on track for me. Since I had to go to the hospital for a ovarian cyst busting.


----------



## BRK06

jellytiggy said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> Unfortunately,i have bad news..Test results are out,my prolactin level is very high.I am going for a repeat blood test next week.
> Trying to be strong and i know God can never give me more than i can handle.
> Please pray for me,i am seriously scared of going for the MRI thing,my mind is playing games with my head,lol.Seeing different scenarios where they may see somethingelse in my brain:cry::cry:
> God is in control,and IT IS WELL!!

I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs: I'll be praying for your healing and peace of mind. Don't let the seeds of doubt and worry take root in your thoughts. Give it to God... He is the Great Healer and gives us enough strength to get through each day. He is with you! 
I just had an MRI earlier this month too...keep your eyes closed!! Have you ever had one before?


----------



## BRK06

me222 said:


> workin4alivin said:
> 
> 
> Hi. My name is Julia, after some encouragement from Sarah, I would love to be a part of this group. Strength is what I need right now... or maybe I just need to let go of the strength I do have and lean on God. Does anyone have any good scriptures about strength?
> I have been TTC for 13 cycles now. I got pregnant in Jan. and lost the baby in Feb. I know it was very very early but I pray that Jesus is holding my baby when I enter those gates one day.
> I have posted here an there on other sites, but have always been ignored. I would like to thank Sarah for her encouraging words regarding joining this group. :)
> Looking forward to continuing my journey with ya'll!
> 
> Welcome Julia!
> Julia - I'm very sorry about your loss, hugs. May Jesus be your Comfort through this difficult time. 1 Peter 5:7:"Cast all your anxiety on Him because He cares for you." Praying for you.
> Here's a verse that has helped me in difficult times: "Trust in Him at all times, O people; pour out your heats to Him for God is our refuge."
> 
> Bree- thank you for your encouragement. I'm glad this thread isn't just about ttc, but about praying for each other about other things (it helps us focus on other things too), chatting about work, family, God, etc.
> Well...for those of you who are interested and been reading updates on here about my missing period and feeling unwell. AF came this morning:(. I don't understand it - for, I was sick for 1.5 weeks with cramps, fatigue, emotional, nausea..I don't get it, but I do get that I can trust Jesus for He is trustworthy, loves me (and you all) and He is Sovereign. I need to stop obessessing over TTC and obsess over Jesus instead. May He be the Centre and Focus of my life.
> 
> I cried tonight about AF, about not being pregnant. I thank God for my amazing husband who listened, cares, and prays with me. I don't know why I'm not already pregnant and why others can get pregnant so easily. But, again - our God is trustworthy.
> Let's trust Him in everything. Pour out our hearts to Him. May He be our Refuge.Click to expand...

I'm sorry AF came Amber :( :hugs: We don't know God's plan or timing, but we can rejoice in His promise to stay with us and that He is working wonderful things in our lives, even if we don't see it yet!

I'm praying for you Hun :hugs:


----------



## Alr83

Has anyone read 'the fertility plan'? By the-fertility-clinic.com

Saw it today as an ad, it's in the form of e-book and I usually don't even bother with things like this but it said that some foods we think are good are actually causing infertility. Figured for $14.99 (most of us spend more than that in tx every month) I'd check it out. So 2 of the foods to avoid I love and had around ovulation and tww.

Has ideas for pcos, endometreosis, lpd, male infertility problems...and more. (many traditional chinese medicine that western medicine doesn't use) I was surprised of some of the things that seem so simple to change are known and we aren't told and especially the things not to eat. 

Maybe something to look at, has some good ideas. Don't know how much of it I can share without being in breach of copyright.


----------



## blueeyedauby

Hey Ladies! Hope you have had a wonderful week. It seems like I am always having to catch up here. Things have been so crazy with us. We have finished our first month of temping. My temps were all over the place. Mostly really low. They were so low I had to made my own chart. :/ I have have tried not to worry to much about ttc, trying to keep the stress low. But boy it has been hard lately. Even though I may not be on here every day I think and pray for you all. Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## HisGrace

Montana said:


> Hi ladies! I wanted to encourage the cysters that are still on their journey of trying to conceive. I was diagnosed with pcos in may of 2011. My doctor gave me an internal sonogram to look at my ovaries and couldn't believe the amount of cysts she saw in both ovaries. They were basically covered with them and she told me that I wasn't going to be able to conceive naturally. I was so broken and kept asking God, "why me?". Even though my husband and I weren't trying to have a baby at that time, just the thought that what I longed for so badly would be difficult destroyed my spirit. I became so angry with God. The few people that I told about my pcos kept telling me to just "trust in God". My thought at that time was 'I try to trust in God, but what if His will is for me is to not be able to have kids?'. For that reason, I would never pray for God's will to be done because I was so afraid of what that was.
> My husband and I started our ttc journey in October of 2011. I started tracking my ovulation and nothing. Nothing. October.. nothing. November... nothing. December... nothing. January, February... nothing. No ovulation or period. I lost all hope. One night, as my husband was away on a missions trip, I had a complete emotional breakdown. I had no on to turn to except God. I prayed with meaning for the first time in many months. He spoke to me so clearly that night. I realized that I needed to trust in Him, and stop being afraid of what the outcome would be. I needed to start BELIEVING in my Lord.*From that moment on I was so at peace with the whole thing and I believed that God would give me a baby. The next day was Sunday so I went to my church. Towards the end of the service my pastor asked anyone who needed healing to come up to the front of the altar so he could pray with them. I felt a strong urge to go up front but I was so afraid of what people would think (and no one else was going up there). But there was a pulling inside of me that was so strong that I felt that I had to go up. I briefly explained to my pastors what was wrong. They asked me to lay my hands over my stomach as they layed their hands over mine. I didn't feel any tingling, striking power, or anything of that sort, but I did feel encouraged and I knew that God heard me.*
> I decided to go see a fertility specialist that next week. She prescribed me 10 days of provera (to start a period) and then gave me clomid to take after I got a period. She explained the the lining of my uterus is old, since I hadn't had a period since October, and that it wasn't substantial enough to carry a fetus. Therefore the reason I needed the provera, so that it could give me a new uterean layer. I was on my third day of taking provera and the thought crossed my mind that I never took a urine test, at my doctor's office, to make sure I wasn't pregnant. I was sure I wasn't because my ovulation tests never once picked up a positive. But I thought, 'heck, why not?', so i took one anyways. I waited a few minutes, glanced at it, and threw it away. As I started walking back into the family room, I thought, 'wait a minute, did I see a second line?'. All the hairs on my body stood up and I ran to the trash can and frantically started digging through it. I finally found it and saw the faintest line (ever) next to the control line. 'This can't be possible. No. Don't get too excited... Omg, that's impossible! I'm so excited!'. I showed my husband and he was skeptical. I don't think he wanted to*believe it until he didn't have to turn the test a certain angle to be able to see the second line. But I just knew I was pregnant. I couldn't sleep that whole night. By 4am, I could't hold in my pee any longer so I got up and took a digital test. "pregnant". I literally dropped to the ground and started weeping. I was in awe of the miracle that was growing inside of me, and I knew that this was because of God. I showed my husband and I think he was shocked because he grabbed the test and said, "wow, congratulations!" He quickly realized that what he said was strange so he tried to redeem the comment by saying, "...yah! To you and me!". Gosh I love him.*
> I am now 6 weeks and everything looks great. I'm not afraid of miscarriage, to be honest. I know that this baby is a miracle and God answered my prayer. My doctor was in shock that I got pregnant without the use of any fertility drug. And the fact that the lining of my uterus was somehow substantial enough for an embryo to implant was even more of a mystery. There are so many things, medically, that said I wouldn't be able to conceive naturally. When she performed an ultrasound, she also showed me that all of the cysts in my right ovary were gone and 75% of the cysts had disappeared in the left. Pcos is a symdrom and cysts don't just go away like that. She said that she has never seen this type of thing happen and she doesn't know how it happened. I told her I did. My Lord, Jesus Christ, healed me and worked a miracle in my life. And He can work one in yours too. Believe and seek after Him. He will never let you down.

Praise God! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Just_married

My AF is one day late, but today I'm in in pain....radiating from my belly through my legs, back, neck and head and I feel awful. Boooooo! Bfn on Thursday, I have one expensive test here but refusing to use it til tomorrow as I'm fed up wasting money.....

If this hasn't been my month then I'm gonna get serious and fast & pray for all our future babies, time for some action from me instead of this silly self pity xxxx


----------



## Alr83

Just_married said:


> My AF is one day late, but today I'm in in pain....radiating from my belly through my legs, back, neck and head and I feel awful. Boooooo! Bfn on Thursday, I have one expensive test here but refusing to use it til tomorrow as I'm fed up wasting money.....
> 
> If this hasn't been my month then I'm gonna get serious and fast & pray for all our future babies, time for some action from me instead of this silly self pity xxxx

Praying that AF stays away and that your body hurting will be healed.

It is hard when we want something so badly to not focus on ourselves. But God tells us to focus on Him and Him alone. We need to focus on what He has put in front of us to do that will glorify Him. Prayer that you can find peace in your heart to focus everything on God. Time to start praying now, instead of waiting. Pray in time of need, struggle and time of the unknown. Praying is easy when it's to glorify Him, but it is a test of our faith to pray without ceasing no matter the circumstance.


----------



## Alr83

Lord, when I lose hope because my plans have come to nothing, help me to remember that Your love is greater, is always greater than my disappointments and that Your plans for my life are always better than my dreams. Amen. -anna sobrepena


----------



## Alr83

I asked for strength.....
And God gave me difficulties to make me strong.
I asked for wisdom....
And God gave me problems to solve.
I asked for prosperity.....
And God gave me brain and energy to work.
I asked for courage....
And God gave me danger to overcome.
I asked for love....
And God gave me troubled people to help.
I asked for favors....
And God gave me opportunities.
I received nothing I wanted
But I received everything I needed.
-unknown

praise God! Could you imagine if we got everything we think we need at the time we want it? We cannot see the entire plan of our lives and just think if we messed up what is so much greater waiting for us. As hard as it is, thank God for some unanswered prayers. Where would you be if God answered every prayer you ever asked that was not in line with His will. Oh, the horrible thought! I'm grateful that I've been given more than I would have thought to ask for, and that my path has taken a different direction than what I thought I wanted 12 years ago.


----------



## Just_married

Alr83 said:


> I asked for strength.....
> And God gave me difficulties to make me strong.
> I asked for wisdom....
> And God gave me problems to solve.
> I asked for prosperity.....
> And God gave me brain and energy to work.
> I asked for courage....
> And God gave me danger to overcome.
> I asked for love....
> And God gave me troubled people to help.
> I asked for favors....
> And God gave me opportunities.
> I received nothing I wanted
> But I received everything I needed.
> -unknown
> 
> 
> praise God! Could you imagine if we got everything we think we need at the time we want it? We cannot see the entire plan of our lives and just think if we messed up what is so much greater waiting for us. As hard as it is, thank God for some unanswered prayers. Where would you be if God answered every prayer you ever asked that was not in line with His will. Oh, the horrible thought! I'm grateful that I've been given more than I would have thought to ask for, and that my path has taken a different direction than what I thought I wanted 12 years ago.

Thank you for your prayers, please don't misunderstand me alr, I pray for others regularly, as much for believers as unbelievers, and I know all about not getting every prayer answered, without going into a long story and takIng up space, but I'm well accustomed to it and with the bible and with Gods authority, I never question His decisions.

Hope this clears up if you think I was being self centred there xxx


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Just wanted to say hi to you all, now I'm finally heading over this way :)

I'd appreciate your prayers especially for my DH, who isn't a Christian and has kept putting back NTNP because he's scared. It's easier for me, because I'm just sure that whatever happens, God will be looking out for us, but he doesn't have that faith to fall back on. Please pray that he doesn't get all scared again just now we're getting started, but that we're able to leave things up to God and his timing, without us getting in the way.

Looking forward to talking to (and praying for) you all x


----------



## hopeful2012

Hi ladies! I just wanted to stop in and say that I took a HPT this morning, proceeded to forget about it and then when i checked it a little while ago-saw a second line! Knowing that it could be a false positive, i took another just a minute ago and still see the second line :bfp: (its faint, but there without having to squint or tilt the test) :happydance: Im having alot of emotions right now- Joy, excitement, fear, doubts.
Please pray for me! I have had a miscarriage before (it was like 7 years ago) and worry incessently that it will happen again. 

I think im at 10-12 DPO so there is a chance that it will not stick, but im believing in God to know what is best. I actually didnt think to test until my husband said that it was weird because my boobs were extremely sore, felt fuller than usual, and i have been nauseated for 2 days now.


----------



## Just_married

hopeful2012 said:


> Hi ladies! I just wanted to stop in and say that I took a HPT this morning, proceeded to forget about it and then when i checked it a little while ago-saw a second line! Knowing that it could be a false positive, i took another just a minute ago and still see the second line :bfp: (its faint, but there without having to squint or tilt the test) :happydance: Im having alot of emotions right now- Joy, excitement, fear, doubts.
> Please pray for me! I have had a miscarriage before (it was like 7 years ago) and worry incessently that it will happen again.
> 
> I think im at 10-12 DPO so there is a chance that it will not stick, but im believing in God to know what is best. I actually didnt think to test until my husband said that it was weird because my boobs were extremely sore, felt fuller than usual, and i have been nauseated for 2 days now.

YAY! congrats & just prayed for you & your wee bean! Xxx


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

hopeful2012 said:


> Hi ladies! I just wanted to stop in and say that I took a HPT this morning, proceeded to forget about it and then when i checked it a little while ago-saw a second line! Knowing that it could be a false positive, i took another just a minute ago and still see the second line :bfp: (its faint, but there without having to squint or tilt the test) :happydance: Im having alot of emotions right now- Joy, excitement, fear, doubts.
> Please pray for me! I have had a miscarriage before (it was like 7 years ago) and worry incessently that it will happen again.
> 
> I think im at 10-12 DPO so there is a chance that it will not stick, but im believing in God to know what is best. I actually didnt think to test until my husband said that it was weird because my boobs were extremely sore, felt fuller than usual, and i have been nauseated for 2 days now.

Praise God :happydance: Praying that you have an extremely happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Godsjewel

hopeful2012 said:


> Hi ladies! I just wanted to stop in and say that I took a HPT this morning, proceeded to forget about it and then when i checked it a little while ago-saw a second line! Knowing that it could be a false positive, i took another just a minute ago and still see the second line :bfp: (its faint, but there without having to squint or tilt the test) :happydance: Im having alot of emotions right now- Joy, excitement, fear, doubts.
> Please pray for me! I have had a miscarriage before (it was like 7 years ago) and worry incessently that it will happen again.
> 
> I think im at 10-12 DPO so there is a chance that it will not stick, but im believing in God to know what is best. I actually didnt think to test until my husband said that it was weird because my boobs were extremely sore, felt fuller than usual, and i have been nauseated for 2 days now.

Wow, another March BFP!!! Congrats Marci!! Now you can wear the white scrub pants without worry...lol

Thank you Lord for blessing my sis with the desire of her heart.

Please keep us updated and you and baby will be in my prayers.


----------



## Alr83

Welcome mrs gruffalo, prayers in your journey. Prayers that your husbands heart will soften to the Lord and even in the time it takes to get there that he can trust in your faith for your ntnp journey.


----------



## Alr83

hopeful2012 said:


> Hi ladies! I just wanted to stop in and say that I took a HPT this morning, proceeded to forget about it and then when i checked it a little while ago-saw a second line! Knowing that it could be a false positive, i took another just a minute ago and still see the second line :bfp: (its faint, but there without having to squint or tilt the test) :happydance: Im having alot of emotions right now- Joy, excitement, fear, doubts.
> Please pray for me! I have had a miscarriage before (it was like 7 years ago) and worry incessently that it will happen again.
> 
> I think im at 10-12 DPO so there is a chance that it will not stick, but im believing in God to know what is best. I actually didnt think to test until my husband said that it was weird because my boobs were extremely sore, felt fuller than usual, and i have been nauseated for 2 days now.

Yay! Congrats! Praying for a h&h pregnancy!


----------



## hopeful2012

Godsjewel said:


> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I just wanted to stop in and say that I took a HPT this morning, proceeded to forget about it and then when i checked it a little while ago-saw a second line! Knowing that it could be a false positive, i took another just a minute ago and still see the second line :bfp: (its faint, but there without having to squint or tilt the test) :happydance: Im having alot of emotions right now- Joy, excitement, fear, doubts.
> Please pray for me! I have had a miscarriage before (it was like 7 years ago) and worry incessently that it will happen again.
> 
> I think im at 10-12 DPO so there is a chance that it will not stick, but im believing in God to know what is best. I actually didnt think to test until my husband said that it was weird because my boobs were extremely sore, felt fuller than usual, and i have been nauseated for 2 days now.
> 
> Wow, another March BFP!!! Congrats Marci!! Now you can wear the white scrub pants without worry...lol
> 
> Thank you Lord for blessing my sis with the desire of her heart.
> 
> Please keep us updated and you and baby will be in my prayers.Click to expand...

Thanks! I think i will wait until tomorrow morning to tell the DH. Tomorrow is April Fools and im the incurable joker!!! LOL 

YAY! I can wear the white pants- but ER is a messy dept- maybe i should save those for class days! LOL


----------



## Alr83

Ok ladies, found some websites to share a few things. Maybe you've seen them and I just hadn't looked before but here they are:

Foods to avoid: peas (i had no idea and love them- actually have contraceptive properties. Can reduce fertility in women by 60% and men by 50%), soy products, spinach and p.b.
https://theadventurouswriter.com/bl...-when-you-want-to-get-pregnant-soy-to-salami/

So it takes a man's sperm 73- 74 days to mature. So whatever your husban did 2 1/2 months ago is affecting your ttc journey now

https://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_the_sperm_mature

Ok, maybe tmi but also needs to be said: oral sex, swallowing (sorry) your body can see sperm as an intruder and create an antibody for them.....so then even when you have sex your body sees it as the same and attacks them not allowing you to get preggers. May not be the case for everyone but if you're been on this journey for a while might be something to think about.

https://ezinearticles.com/?Oral-Sex-and-Sperm-Antibodies&id=4168549

Traditional chinese medicine for infertility in men and women. They say it's a problem in spleen and kidneys.
https://www.tcmpage.com/hpinfertility.html
https://www.tcmpage.com/infertlity_2.html think this one has more info 

Maybe some of this will help. Like I said I had no idea about peas. I love them and have eaten them often.

Prayers to all!


----------



## Yukki2011

hopeful2012 said:


> Hi ladies! I just wanted to stop in and say that I took a HPT this morning, proceeded to forget about it and then when i checked it a little while ago-saw a second line! Knowing that it could be a false positive, i took another just a minute ago and still see the second line :bfp: (its faint, but there without having to squint or tilt the test) :happydance: Im having alot of emotions right now- Joy, excitement, fear, doubts.
> Please pray for me! I have had a miscarriage before (it was like 7 years ago) and worry incessently that it will happen again.
> 
> I think im at 10-12 DPO so there is a chance that it will not stick, but im believing in God to know what is best. I actually didnt think to test until my husband said that it was weird because my boobs were extremely sore, felt fuller than usual, and i have been nauseated for 2 days now.

Yay congrats! I will pray for you and your little bean.


----------



## Godsjewel

Alr83 said:


> Ok ladies, found some websites to share a few things. Maybe you've seen them and I just hadn't looked before but here they are:
> 
> Foods to avoid: peas (i had no idea and love them- actually have contraceptive properties. Can reduce fertility in women by 60% and men by 50%), soy products, spinach and p.b.
> https://theadventurouswriter.com/bl...-when-you-want-to-get-pregnant-soy-to-salami/
> 
> So it takes a man's sperm 73- 74 days to mature. So whatever your husban did 2 1/2 months ago is affecting your ttc journey now
> 
> https://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_the_sperm_mature
> 
> Ok, maybe tmi but also needs to be said: oral sex, swallowing (sorry) your body can see sperm as an intruder and create an antibody for them.....so then even when you have sex your body sees it as the same and attacks them not allowing you to get preggers. May not be the case for everyone but if you're been on this journey for a while might be something to think about.
> 
> https://ezinearticles.com/?Oral-Sex-and-Sperm-Antibodies&id=4168549
> 
> Traditional chinese medicine for infertility in men and women. They say it's a problem in spleen and kidneys.
> https://www.tcmpage.com/hpinfertility.html
> https://www.tcmpage.com/infertlity_2.html think this one has more info
> 
> Maybe some of this will help. Like I said I had no idea about peas. I love them and have eaten them often.
> 
> Prayers to all!

Thanks for all the info dear :thumbup: thankfully I hate peas:haha:


----------



## mrswemyss

Yes, I keep telling myself it is on God's time... but I am so impatient after TTC 7 mos!!:kiss:


----------



## Godsjewel

MrsGruffalo said:


> Just wanted to say hi to you all, now I'm finally heading over this way :)
> 
> I'd appreciate your prayers especially for my DH, who isn't a Christian and has kept putting back NTNP because he's scared. It's easier for me, because I'm just sure that whatever happens, God will be looking out for us, but he doesn't have that faith to fall back on. Please pray that he doesn't get all scared again just now we're getting started, but that we're able to leave things up to God and his timing, without us getting in the way.
> 
> Looking forward to talking to (and praying for) you all x

Welcome :hugs:

I pray that by your example of Godly living, he will come to know the Lord. 

Looking forward to hearing what God is going to do in your life.


----------



## Mumma09

hopeful2012 said:


> Hi ladies! I just wanted to stop in and say that I took a HPT this morning, proceeded to forget about it and then when i checked it a little while ago-saw a second line! Knowing that it could be a false positive, i took another just a minute ago and still see the second line :bfp: (its faint, but there without having to squint or tilt the test) :happydance: Im having alot of emotions right now- Joy, excitement, fear, doubts.
> Please pray for me! I have had a miscarriage before (it was like 7 years ago) and worry incessently that it will happen again.
> 
> I think im at 10-12 DPO so there is a chance that it will not stick, but im believing in God to know what is best. I actually didnt think to test until my husband said that it was weird because my boobs were extremely sore, felt fuller than usual, and i have been nauseated for 2 days now.

Woohoo congratulations!!!! praying for you and your little munchkin!!


----------



## Mumma09

So out of the loop have been working 7 days a week and its really catching up on me, I am exhausted!!
Congratulations to all you lovely ladies who have been blessed with a precious bundle on the way praying your pregnancy journey is a smooth one! 

Its been crazy times at our house the last few weeks my little man slipped getting off the trampoline and split his head open he was such a brave boy and and sat with a big grin on his face while they were gluing his head, there was such a huge amount of blood and it was a huge wound we prayed for him in the ambulance and by the time we got to hospital the bleeding had stopped and it was like the wound had shrunk!! God is good

On the baby front I had my thyroid levels checked the other day and the dr is again stunned at how fast my body is sorting itself out and I am now on half the medication I was on! and he is positive a baby will be on the way very soon YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Mumma09 said:


> So out of the loop have been working 7 days a week and its really catching up on me, I am exhausted!!
> Congratulations to all you lovely ladies who have been blessed with a precious bundle on the way praying your pregnancy journey is a smooth one!
> 
> Its been crazy times at our house the last few weeks my little man slipped getting off the trampoline and split his head open he was such a brave boy and and sat with a big grin on his face while they were gluing his head, there was such a huge amount of blood and it was a huge wound we prayed for him in the ambulance and by the time we got to hospital the bleeding had stopped and it was like the wound had shrunk!! God is good
> 
> On the baby front I had my thyroid levels checked the other day and the dr is again stunned at how fast my body is sorting itself out and I am now on half the medication I was on! and he is positive a baby will be on the way very soon YAY!!!!!!!!!!!

oh no! poor little man, I hope his recovery is quick.

Yay! that is wonderful, hoping to hear good news from you soon :thumbup:


----------



## PrincessBree

hopeful2012 said:


> Hi ladies! I just wanted to stop in and say that I took a HPT this morning, proceeded to forget about it and then when i checked it a little while ago-saw a second line! Knowing that it could be a false positive, i took another just a minute ago and still see the second line :bfp: (its faint, but there without having to squint or tilt the test) :happydance: Im having alot of emotions right now- Joy, excitement, fear, doubts.
> Please pray for me! I have had a miscarriage before (it was like 7 years ago) and worry incessently that it will happen again.
> 
> I think im at 10-12 DPO so there is a chance that it will not stick, but im believing in God to know what is best. I actually didnt think to test until my husband said that it was weird because my boobs were extremely sore, felt fuller than usual, and i have been nauseated for 2 days now.

Wooop woop thank You Jesus,what a wonderful surprise and our a christmas baby!!God is sooo good!!I pray that God will give you a sticky bean in Jesus name amen!!


----------



## markswife10

Woohoo!!! Congrats hopeful!!! So happy for you! I will be keeping you and your LO in my prayers that he/she sticks and will grow strong and healthy. :)


----------



## HisGrace

hopeful2012 said:


> Hi ladies! I just wanted to stop in and say that I took a HPT this morning, proceeded to forget about it and then when i checked it a little while ago-saw a second line! Knowing that it could be a false positive, i took another just a minute ago and still see the second line :bfp: (its faint, but there without having to squint or tilt the test) :happydance: Im having alot of emotions right now- Joy, excitement, fear, doubts.
> Please pray for me! I have had a miscarriage before (it was like 7 years ago) and worry incessently that it will happen again.
> 
> I think im at 10-12 DPO so there is a chance that it will not stick, but im believing in God to know what is best. I actually didnt think to test until my husband said that it was weird because my boobs were extremely sore, felt fuller than usual, and i have been nauseated for 2 days now.

Wooohooo! :happydance: Congratulations! Happy & Healthy 9 months to you. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Just_married

Still no AF for me, bfn this morning...confused.com


----------



## Godsjewel

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.

I'm starting to get AF symptoms :wacko: I have been having brown spotting for the last 3 days, this usually happens up to 5 days before AF comes. Only time will tell, praying this week goes by fast.


----------



## PrincessBree

Mumma09 said:


> So out of the loop have been working 7 days a week and its really catching up on me, I am exhausted!!
> Congratulations to all you lovely ladies who have been blessed with a precious bundle on the way praying your pregnancy journey is a smooth one!
> 
> Its been crazy times at our house the last few weeks my little man slipped getting off the trampoline and split his head open he was such a brave boy and and sat with a big grin on his face while they were gluing his head, there was such a huge amount of blood and it was a huge wound we prayed for him in the ambulance and by the time we got to hospital the bleeding had stopped and it was like the wound had shrunk!! God is good
> 
> On the baby front I had my thyroid levels checked the other day and the dr is again stunned at how fast my body is sorting itself out and I am now on half the medication I was on! and he is positive a baby will be on the way very soon YAY!!!!!!!!!!!

Aww your poor little man I thank God for protecting him!

I pray your BFP gets here soon and you have a testimony to share!

Bree


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.
> 
> I'm starting to get AF symptoms :wacko: I have been having brown spotting for the last 3 days, this usually happens up to 5 days before AF comes. Only time will tell, praying this week goes by fast.

Praying for you sis!:hugs:Though its been a long time coming I completely believe that God could come through at any given moment :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

MrsGruffalo said:


> Just wanted to say hi to you all, now I'm finally heading over this way :)
> 
> I'd appreciate your prayers especially for my DH, who isn't a Christian and has kept putting back NTNP because he's scared. It's easier for me, because I'm just sure that whatever happens, God will be looking out for us, but he doesn't have that faith to fall back on. Please pray that he doesn't get all scared again just now we're getting started, but that we're able to leave things up to God and his timing, without us getting in the way.
> 
> Looking forward to talking to (and praying for) you all x

:hugs:Welcome sis!It is good to hear that you can be a support to your husband and I really pray that God will open your dh heart.

Praying for your bfp in Gods time also.

Btw my name is Bree and im looking forward to hearing some more from you.

Xx:flower:


----------



## Just_married

How are all you ladies today? 
I'm 3 days late, bfn yesterday morning, trying (and failing) to be busy and not think about it. Have workmen in house today, plumber ironically, so no rushing to chemist for poas for me today haha x


----------



## PrincessBree

Just_married said:


> How are all you ladies today?
> I'm 3 days late, bfn yesterday morning, trying (and failing) to be busy and not think about it. Have workmen in house today, plumber ironically, so no rushing to chemist for poas for me today haha x

3 days late:happydance:O Lord have Your way!Is this normal for you?I really pray this is the news we been waiting on!

As for me I have all AF symptoms,tired,fuzzy eyes,emotional,all the usual-I dunno God only knows what this week will hold for me-I certainly dont feel pregnant(not that I would know lol) but I dont feel nothing xIm due in between Tuesday and Friday (I cant figure it out and I have like 1 or 2 tests left!) bluhhh!:shrug:Either way God has been really good to us all and I cannot deny that:cloud9:


----------



## Jumik

Just_married said:


> How are all you ladies today?
> I'm 3 days late, bfn yesterday morning, trying (and failing) to be busy and not think about it. Have workmen in house today, plumber ironically, so no rushing to chemist for poas for me today haha x

I'm hanging on. Acid reflux is getting a little better but still disturbs my sleep. Af is due around easter Sunday for me so I'm 5dpo.


----------



## Godsjewel

Where Is Your Faith?

37And there arose a fierce gale of wind, and the waves were breaking over the boat so much that the boat was already filling up.
38Jesus Himself was in the stern, asleep on the cushion; and they woke Him and said to Him, "Teacher, do You not care that we are perishing?"
39And He got up and rebuked the wind and said to the sea, "Hush, be still." And the wind died down and it became perfectly calm.
Mark 4:37-39

I love a good storm! One of my favorite things to do is to watch a storm howl the crashing waves of an ocean! Give me thunder and lightning! Nothing better than wind whipping your hair in a thousand different directions at once! Im sure my story would change if I were out in the middle of the water in a little fishing boat, but standing on the balcony of my hotel, I love it!

The disciples didnt have too many balconies to stand on. Nope. They were right out there, smack dab in the middle of the storms. They were fishermen and they were well accustomed to battling a sudden storm, but this one was quite intense. Everyone manned their stations as they all tried to bring their vessel safely to shore.

Everyone but Jesus. 

Where was Jesus? He was asleep! The waves that terrified the disciples literally rocked the Master to sleep! The howling of the storm became His lullaby and the Creator of Heaven and earth rested His holy head on a pillow and went to sleep! Jesus never did anything half-way, so why would you think He only dozed? Maybe He snored and maybe He even slobbered, but I believe Jesus was out like a light! Do you think He dreamed? Perhaps He dreamt of going back to His Fathers house. Maybe His eyes danced beneath slumbering eyelids as He dreamt of the day Hed reunite you and your baby there. Whatever the case was, He simply didnt worry about the storm.

As they shook their heads trying to gain focus and wiped the water out of their eyes, someone must have stomped over to Jesus, woke Him up and said Dont you care if we perish out here? Save us, Jesus! Were about to drown! Why dont you care?

Are you beginning to feel a connection with these rain-soaked sailors? Crying out to a silent sky, begging God to breathe life into your womb is a terrifying experience. As you stand drenched in the storm of frustration and sorrow, grab the side of the boat and hang on. The Master of the Sea just woke up!

I think its very interesting that we dont know who actually woke Jesus up. All three accounts of this story in Scripture say they came to Him or they woke Him Hey, I dont blame them! Would you want your name to go down in history as the one who woke up Jesus and told Him that you didnt think He cared enough to save you? I wonder what they thought when they stood at Calvary?

Without argument and without delay, Jesus simply got up, looked out over the howling storm, rebuked the winds and said to the sea: Peace, be still. (Mark 4:39 KJV) I would love to have been there! Okay, I wouldnt necessarily want to be thrown from one end of the craft to the other as the storm raged, but I would love to have been there when the storm abruptly ceased! Can you picture it? The waves that were throwing their boat up in the air like a cat tossing a toy are suddenly as quiet and still as glass! The wind that cut through them like a knife is no more. They push their hair out of their eyes and with mouths hanging open take in the expression on Jesus face. The howling of the wind has given way to the sound of men gasping in astonishment as they realize the storm is gone. Jesus looks at them and simply asks them, Where is your faith? Rain-soaked friend, I ask you the same. Where is your faith?

Is your faith in the hands of the doctors? In spite of training and technology, there are times when medicine fails. Is your faith in money? Money tends to run out, you know. Is your faith in the relationships youve forged with others? Precious though they are, some relationships are strained to the breaking point as they weather the storm of infertility or loss. If your faith is anywhere else besides in the Son of God, your faith will fail you. Even if you have placed your faith in your religion it may fall. People are fallible. God and His Word are not. God is trustworthy and He will never abuse your faith or fall short of what He has promised.


----------



## Godsjewel

I just want to take the time right now to praise God for what He has done in our lives.

Thank you Lord for all the BFPs we got for the month of March, I cant wait to see what you are going to do in April. You are continually good to us, even when we dont deserve it. Even when our lives seem chaotic and out of whack, you have everything under control. You know what is best for us and I ask that your peace continues to flow through each and every precious woman that is still on this journey. Thank you again for what you have done and are going to do.


Praise you in this storm
~Casting Crowns

I was sure by now
That You would have reached down
And wiped our tears away, stepped in and saved the day
But once again, I say, Amen and it's still raining

As the thunder rolls
I barely hear Your whisper through the rain, "I'm with you"
And as Your mercy falls I raise my hands
And praise the God who gives and takes away

And I'll praise You in this storm and I will lift my hands
For You are who You are no matter where I am
And every tear I've cried You hold in Your hand
You never left my side and though my heart is torn
I will praise You in this storm

I remember when I stumbled in the wind
You heard my cry, You raised me up again
But my strength is almost gone
How can I carry on if I can't find You

As the thunder rolls
I barely hear Your whisper through the rain, "I'm with you"
And as You mercy falls I raise my hands
And praise the God who gives and takes away

And I'll praise You in this storm and I will lift my hands
For You are who You are no matter where I am
And every tear I've cried You hold in Your hand
You never left my side and though my heart is torn
I will praise You in this storm

I lift my eyes unto the hills
Where does my help come from?
My help comes from the Lord
The Maker of Heaven and Earth

I lift my eyes unto the hills
Where does my help come from?
My help comes from the Lord
The Maker of Heaven and Earth

And I'll praise You in this storm and I will lift my hands
For You are who You are no matter where I am
And every tear I've cried You hold in Your hand
You never left my side and though my heart is torn
I will praise You in this storm
And though my heart is torn
I will praise You in this storm


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> I just want to take the time right now to praise God for what He has done in our lives.
> 
> Thank you Lord for all the BFPs we got for the month of March, I cant wait to see what you are going to do in April. You are continually good to us, even when we dont deserve it. Even when our lives seem chaotic and out of whack, you have everything under control. You know what is best for us and I ask that your peace continues to flow through each and every precious woman that is still on this journey. Thank you again for what you have done and are going to do.
> 
> 
> Praise you in this storm
> ~Casting Crowns
> 
> I was sure by now
> That You would have reached down
> And wiped our tears away, stepped in and saved the day
> But once again, I say, Amen and it's still raining
> 
> As the thunder rolls
> I barely hear Your whisper through the rain, "I'm with you"
> And as Your mercy falls I raise my hands
> And praise the God who gives and takes away
> 
> And I'll praise You in this storm and I will lift my hands
> For You are who You are no matter where I am
> And every tear I've cried You hold in Your hand
> You never left my side and though my heart is torn
> I will praise You in this storm
> 
> I remember when I stumbled in the wind
> You heard my cry, You raised me up again
> But my strength is almost gone
> How can I carry on if I can't find You
> 
> As the thunder rolls
> I barely hear Your whisper through the rain, "I'm with you"
> And as You mercy falls I raise my hands
> And praise the God who gives and takes away
> 
> And I'll praise You in this storm and I will lift my hands
> For You are who You are no matter where I am
> And every tear I've cried You hold in Your hand
> You never left my side and though my heart is torn
> I will praise You in this storm
> 
> I lift my eyes unto the hills
> Where does my help come from?
> My help comes from the Lord
> The Maker of Heaven and Earth
> 
> I lift my eyes unto the hills
> Where does my help come from?
> My help comes from the Lord
> The Maker of Heaven and Earth
> 
> And I'll praise You in this storm and I will lift my hands
> For You are who You are no matter where I am
> And every tear I've cried You hold in Your hand
> You never left my side and though my heart is torn
> I will praise You in this storm
> And though my heart is torn
> I will praise You in this storm

Amen,ThankYou Lord :hugs:


----------



## kelkel82

Good morning lovely ladies!
Well, I'm back from a really fun vacation in Puerto Rico! We went with my 2 college roommates and their spouses. What a blast! My girlfriends were desperately hoping I would conceive on the trip, and I didn't have the heart to tell them it wasn't possible, since I had already ovulated a few days before we left California. Hehe. 
Anyway, Im 12 DPO and I already did an early test yesterday. You guessed it... negative. I'm not OUT yet, but on the other hand, I'm not feeling devastated. 
I'll be back to work today and have PLENTY to distract me. :)
Hope all are well. Welcome to all our new gals. Glad to meet you!


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> Good morning lovely ladies!
> Well, I'm back from a really fun vacation in Puerto Rico! We went with my 2 college roommates and their spouses. What a blast! My girlfriends were desperately hoping I would conceive on the trip, and I didn't have the heart to tell them it wasn't possible, since I had already ovulated a few days before we left California. Hehe.
> Anyway, Im 12 DPO and I already did an early test yesterday. You guessed it... negative. I'm not OUT yet, but on the other hand, I'm not feeling devastated.
> I'll be back to work today and have PLENTY to distract me. :)
> Hope all are well. Welcome to all our new gals. Glad to meet you!

Yay! glad you're back safe and sound and that you had a wonderful time.

I'm glad that the negative test didn't bring you down :thumbup: 

Have a wonderful day back at work :hugs:


----------



## kelkel82

PrincessBree said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Are there any pastors or ministers wives that are on this thread?
> 
> I'm not, BUT I am a preachers' kid! My dad is a pastor and my mom is a minister. Growing up I spent a LOT of time at functions with ministers wives.Click to expand...
> 
> My dh is a pk too :thumbup:
> DH is about to become a minister.He is going to go through much training etc and any prayer for him would be much appreciated at this time.I am really seeking God,that His will be done in both our lives and this seems to be the way He is leading us!I know it will be a challenging time of growth for both of us but once you have said "yes Lord" there really is no turning back!Click to expand...

I'm a PW! :) My husband has been in ministry in one way or another since we met 10 years ago. He worked full time as a pastor for several years and is currently the "Small Groups and Spiritual Formation Pastor" at our church. I absolutely love the other PWs at our church. My advice... connect with some other women that you absolutely trust, who you can totally be yourself around, and who will accept you no matter what. Sadly, you can't find those qualities in just everyone. There WILL be times you struggle or get frustrated, and you can't keep that bottled up in side. Sometimes, there can be a sense of pressure that the PW has to be "perfect." Give me a break! No one is perfect, and that's why we are saved by Jesus' grace. 
Blessings! Keep us posted! 



HisGrace said:


> Hi ladies we just found out that I have a blighted ovum. Please pray for us.

Oh no! Praying to the Great Physician for a full healing. 
Any updates? 



AMP1117 said:


> So this is my first month using BBT method. I had a temp shift on CD 15 and according to fertitilty friend, this is when I ovulated. Today, 6DPO, I took my temp and had another huge increase. The day I Od my temp was 97.77 and it has stayed relatively close to that. Yesterday's temp in fact was also 97.77. Today it jumped to 98.44. The only difference is that DH slept in the bed with me (he has weird work shifts and normally I have the bed all to myself). Could the fact he slept in the bed with me when he doesn't normally have really caused that large of an increase? There had been one other time this cycle he slept with me but I did not have any large increase like this one (I stupidly forgot to note the other day he was in the bed!:dohh:)
> 
> Just looking for some advise from some expert tempers! Thanks!:flower:
> 
> BTW my chart link is in my signature

Totally normal. I doubt your husband would have increased the temp, but if you woke up a bit later than usual, that could have affected it. Might be too early for a triphaistic pattern but you never know. In any case, it's not weird at all. 



hopeful2012 said:


> Hi ladies! I just wanted to stop in and say that I took a HPT this morning, proceeded to forget about it and then when i checked it a little while ago-saw a second line! Knowing that it could be a false positive, i took another just a minute ago and still see the second line :bfp: (its faint, but there without having to squint or tilt the test) :happydance: Im having alot of emotions right now- Joy, excitement, fear, doubts.
> Please pray for me! I have had a miscarriage before (it was like 7 years ago) and worry incessently that it will happen again.
> 
> I think im at 10-12 DPO so there is a chance that it will not stick, but im believing in God to know what is best. I actually didnt think to test until my husband said that it was weird because my boobs were extremely sore, felt fuller than usual, and i have been nauseated for 2 days now.

PTL! Amazing news! So many BFP in March, it's crazy! I HAVE always heard that men are naturally less fertile in the winter months, and that fertility increases as spring approaches. :winkwink:



mrswemyss said:


> Yes, I keep telling myself it is on God's time... but I am so impatient after TTC 7 mos!!:kiss:

Okay, how cute is your boxer?! What's his/her name.
My boxer, Ruby is 2.5 years old. She's my fur baby!


----------



## Heather11

Hello everybody! I am just checking in to see if everybody is doing well! I haven't been around in awhile and I hope that everybody is doing great! Nothing really new on this front just been busy juggling life's obstacle's and still trying to get pregnant! No luck yet!! I hope everybody is doing well!!! :flower:


----------



## blueeyedauby

Hey ladies! Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. I should see the witch tomorrow, but I'm praying she doesn't show up. I have been feeling really off the last few days. I'm trying not to look to much into it. I have on test left, so I am saving it just in case! Fingers, toes, arms and legs crossed!


----------



## steelergirl55

Hello lovely ladies! Wow, I have missed you! A smile immediately spread across my face when I opened BNB today and then this thread. I have been avoiding BNB in general lately because of intolerable worry. I have prayed hard everyday that this bean is sticky, and I know (for now) that God is answering my prayers. I am breathing a little easier and couldn't stay away any longer.

His Grace - I am so sorry for you. May you find peace and comfort in The Lord.

Kelkel and Just Married - it ain't over till the fat lady :witch: flies! I took negative tests at 10 and 12 dpo and got a positive 14 dpo!

Mrs Grufalo - my DH isn't a Christian either, but he is a good man. No doubt your hubby is too, and I pray that you are able to come together for the best decision for your family.

Hopeful - yippeeee! :happydance: Congrats! I pray God has given you a sticky bean!

Sarah - as usual, your posts are so inspirational, sweet, thought provoking, and comforting all at once!

Bree - I really love the joy, excitement, love, and faith you share with everyone! God bless you!

God bless all of you! I have to say again how blessed I feel to have found you all!


----------



## BRK06

hopeful2012 said:


> Hi ladies! I just wanted to stop in and say that I took a HPT this morning, proceeded to forget about it and then when i checked it a little while ago-saw a second line! Knowing that it could be a false positive, i took another just a minute ago and still see the second line :bfp: (its faint, but there without having to squint or tilt the test) :happydance: Im having alot of emotions right now- Joy, excitement, fear, doubts.
> Please pray for me! I have had a miscarriage before (it was like 7 years ago) and worry incessently that it will happen again.
> 
> I think im at 10-12 DPO so there is a chance that it will not stick, but im believing in God to know what is best. I actually didnt think to test until my husband said that it was weird because my boobs were extremely sore, felt fuller than usual, and i have been nauseated for 2 days now.

Thank you Lord! :happydance: Congrats!!!! Praying for you and your little bean! :)


----------



## BRK06

MrsGruffalo- Welcome to our family!! I'm Kim :) I'll keep you and DH in prayer

To all my awesome sisters-
Well, the vacation is going well so far... We're visiting some friends of ours and their 6 month old baby boy is DARLING!!! He's just too cute for words :) Got about 5 days left and I'll be back on here everyday with my chatty self :haha:
Even if I can't be on here everyday, I'm still praying for and thinking of all of you! AF style spotting got me last night, so on to next cycle for me!


----------



## Alr83

Hello ladies!

Would love to have some prayer for the family and the little girl I've been watching. I don't believe that they are saved, but I'm not positive. I feel really bad for this girl, I feel she's behind in development, they don't ever sing with her (her mom asked if we sang twinkle bc the little girl sang part of it and was told they never sang to her), and there's a lot that I feel she's missing, but hopefully she'll get some of it at my house. But, to each their own I guess. Anyway, I was so saddened when she got dropped off this morning- her mom told her to tell me where her daddy was-' work' why does daddy go to work asked her mom....well she didn't answer. Then I was told that they taught her ' daddy and mommy work to get cigarettes'..........really?! Yes, this is what this 2 y/o is getting at home. :growlmad:


----------



## Just_married

Hi lovely ladies, an update to thank you for praying for my friends baby Ayren: he has come through the op well, they have reduced his sedation and they changed his ventilation to a machine which let's him initiate each breath. The were so happy with his progress on Sunday that they tried him off the ventilator, but he struggled with it so he is back on until he builds up his strength more.

Afm: cd1 today after being 3-4 days late. 
Ladies, last week I said if this wasn't the cycle for me that I would be deciding to fast and pray for us all. (someone responded to say I should be praying now and not waiting to pray but no1 I cant fast when taking painkillers as that would make me I'll, and no2 when I originally posted that I was 2 days late and unsure of if I was pregnant or not so I wouldn't fast if I was pregnant either, that's why I was waiting to pray and fast) 
SOO. I will pray and fast on Thursday 12th April, I want each of you to consider two things. 1-what you would like me to pray about for YOU, and 2- ask God if He would like you to join me in fasting on that day (if it's appropriate). 

Private mail me if you prefer, thanks for reading and live to you all!


----------



## PrincessBree

:flower:


Alr83 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Would love to have some prayer for the family and the little girl I've been watching. I don't believe that they are saved, but I'm not positive. I feel really bad for this girl, I feel she's behind in development, they don't ever sing with her (her mom asked if we sang twinkle bc the little girl sang part of it and was told they never sang to her), and there's a lot that I feel she's missing, but hopefully she'll get some of it at my house. But, to each their own I guess. Anyway, I was so saddened when she got dropped off this morning- her mom told her to tell me where her daddy was-' work' why does daddy go to work asked her mom....well she didn't answer. Then I was told that they taught her ' daddy and mommy work to get cigarettes'..........really?! Yes, this is what this 2 y/o is getting at home. :growlmad:

Amber-I will definately pray for this little girl,she is in God's hands,and I guess she is in your life for a reason for you to teach her about the love of Christ.She will never forget the impact you have had on her life :hugs:
God bless you sister


----------



## PrincessBree

Just_married said:


> Hi lovely ladies, an update to thank you for praying for my friends baby Ayren: he has come through the op well, they have reduced his sedation and they changed his ventilation to a machine which let's him initiate each breath. The were so happy with his progress on Sunday that they tried him off the ventilator, but he struggled with it so he is back on until he builds up his strength more.
> 
> Afm: cd1 today after being 3-4 days late.
> Ladies, last week I said if this wasn't the cycle for me that I would be deciding to fast and pray for us all. (someone responded to say I should be praying now and not waiting to pray but no1 I cant fast when taking painkillers as that would make me I'll, and no2 when I originally posted that I was 2 days late and unsure of if I was pregnant or not so I wouldn't fast if I was pregnant either, that's why I was waiting to pray and fast)
> SOO. I will pray and fast on Thursday 12th April, I want each of you to consider two things. 1-what you would like me to pray about for YOU, and 2- ask God if He would like you to join me in fasting on that day (if it's appropriate).
> 
> Private mail me if you prefer, thanks for reading and live to you all!

:flower: Thankyou for your kind heart in agreeing to fast and pray for others God will reward you.Continue to be a blessing for Him:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

blueeyedauby said:


> Hey ladies! Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. I should see the witch tomorrow, but I'm praying she doesn't show up. I have been feeling really off the last few days. I'm trying not to look to much into it. I have on test left, so I am saving it just in case! Fingers, toes, arms and legs crossed!

Praying for you sister!!Hope for BFP soon!!:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

kelkel82 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Are there any pastors or ministers wives that are on this thread?
> 
> I'm not, BUT I am a preachers' kid! My dad is a pastor and my mom is a minister. Growing up I spent a LOT of time at functions with ministers wives.Click to expand...
> 
> My dh is a pk too :thumbup:
> DH is about to become a minister.He is going to go through much training etc and any prayer for him would be much appreciated at this time.I am really seeking God,that His will be done in both our lives and this seems to be the way He is leading us!I know it will be a challenging time of growth for both of us but once you have said "yes Lord" there really is no turning back!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a PW! :) My husband has been in ministry in one way or another since we met 10 years ago. He worked full time as a pastor for several years and is currently the "Small Groups and Spiritual Formation Pastor" at our church. I absolutely love the other PWs at our church. My advice... connect with some other women that you absolutely trust, who you can totally be yourself around, and who will accept you no matter what. Sadly, you can't find those qualities in just everyone. There WILL be times you struggle or get frustrated, and you can't keep that bottled up in side. Sometimes, there can be a sense of pressure that the PW has to be "perfect." Give me a break! No one is perfect, and that's why we are saved by Jesus' grace.
> Blessings! Keep us posted!
> 
> 
> 
> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies we just found out that I have a blighted ovum. Please pray for us.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no! Praying to the Great Physician for a full healing.
> Any updates?
> 
> 
> 
> AMP1117 said:
> 
> 
> So this is my first month using BBT method. I had a temp shift on CD 15 and according to fertitilty friend, this is when I ovulated. Today, 6DPO, I took my temp and had another huge increase. The day I Od my temp was 97.77 and it has stayed relatively close to that. Yesterday's temp in fact was also 97.77. Today it jumped to 98.44. The only difference is that DH slept in the bed with me (he has weird work shifts and normally I have the bed all to myself). Could the fact he slept in the bed with me when he doesn't normally have really caused that large of an increase? There had been one other time this cycle he slept with me but I did not have any large increase like this one (I stupidly forgot to note the other day he was in the bed!:dohh:)
> 
> Just looking for some advise from some expert tempers! Thanks!:flower:
> 
> BTW my chart link is in my signatureClick to expand...
> 
> Totally normal. I doubt your husband would have increased the temp, but if you woke up a bit later than usual, that could have affected it. Might be too early for a triphaistic pattern but you never know. In any case, it's not weird at all.
> 
> 
> 
> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I just wanted to stop in and say that I took a HPT this morning, proceeded to forget about it and then when i checked it a little while ago-saw a second line! Knowing that it could be a false positive, i took another just a minute ago and still see the second line :bfp: (its faint, but there without having to squint or tilt the test) :happydance: Im having alot of emotions right now- Joy, excitement, fear, doubts.
> Please pray for me! I have had a miscarriage before (it was like 7 years ago) and worry incessently that it will happen again.
> 
> I think im at 10-12 DPO so there is a chance that it will not stick, but im believing in God to know what is best. I actually didnt think to test until my husband said that it was weird because my boobs were extremely sore, felt fuller than usual, and i have been nauseated for 2 days now.Click to expand...
> 
> PTL! Amazing news! So many BFP in March, it's crazy! I HAVE always heard that men are naturally less fertile in the winter months, and that fertility increases as spring approaches. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> mrswemyss said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I keep telling myself it is on God's time... but I am so impatient after TTC 7 mos!!:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, how cute is your boxer?! What's his/her name.
> My boxer, Ruby is 2.5 years old. She's my fur baby!Click to expand...

Thanks for this advice-it was well needed.The ordination is on Sunday up until nobody knows about it so the whole church will find out on Sunday.We are very emotional that God would choose us in this way and want to live a life that pleases Him.At the moment I don't have many friends that I am close with,within church but I do have some outside of church who I can speak with.I pray for friends I can be honest and open with and pray with and I know in His time He will provide!!God has been so good and Im excited!I may be checking in with you from time to time seeing as you have already started walking this road before me!:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Alr83 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Would love to have some prayer for the family and the little girl I've been watching. I don't believe that they are saved, but I'm not positive. I feel really bad for this girl, I feel she's behind in development, they don't ever sing with her (her mom asked if we sang twinkle bc the little girl sang part of it and was told they never sang to her), and there's a lot that I feel she's missing, but hopefully she'll get some of it at my house. But, to each their own I guess. Anyway, I was so saddened when she got dropped off this morning- her mom told her to tell me where her daddy was-' work' why does daddy go to work asked her mom....well she didn't answer. Then I was told that they taught her ' daddy and mommy work to get cigarettes'..........really?! Yes, this is what this 2 y/o is getting at home. :growlmad:

How sad is that???

Thankfully God put you in her life to help show her the ways of the Lord. You will be the Godly example she sees and hopefully the parents will see a change and want to know more about the Lord.

I will definitely pray for you and that that family.


----------



## Godsjewel

Whats In Your Book?

Your eyes saw my substance, being yet unformed,
And in Your book they all were written,
The days fashioned for me,
When as yet there were none of them.
Psalm 139:16

I love a good book, and have always loved to read. But no mushy love stories for me. Im a sci-fi geek! Give me a book about time travel or special anomalies and Im happy! I also love spy novels. I read the Jason Bourne series when I was just a teenager. It is still one of my favorite book series to this day. When I get into a good book, its hard to focus on anything else. I get completely caught up in the story and find myself wondering what will happen next. Will Capt. Kirk ever be brought back into temporal sync with the rest of his crew? Will Jason Bourne ever figure out who he really is? Part of the fun of reading is not knowing how the story will end. 

Our lives are a book, and not knowing what will happen next can be pretty frightening. But, God has written our story before he even formed us. And like it or not, there is a chapter in our books called Infertility. There may be a chapter in your book called Miscarriage. Why would God write such chapters, especially in the books of men and women who love and serve Him? I cant answer that. But we can take comfort in knowing that God is good and perfect, and if He wrote it, then He is working out these things for our good and His glory. 

How is infertility good? How is the death of my baby good? I didnt say that. The Bible doesnt say that. It says that God works all things for our good, (Romans 8:28) even our trials and heartaches. And although the chapters are written, I dont think that our responses are. Can you imagine God writing the footnotes? She was angry today, but will not talk to Me. I keep knocking on the door of her heart, but she will not answer. Or I know shes grieving. Im grieving with her. If only we could grieve together, Id could comfort her and fill her up with My peace. 

What is the end of the story? Jamie gets pregnant, delivers a healthy baby, and lives happily ever after. Well, thats my hope and prayer. But if God wrote the chapters of my life, He also wrote the ending. And whatever it may be, I know that my future is safe in His Hands.

I dont know if well get to read our books in heaven, but I hope my ending reads something like this: I will be presenting Jamie with her Crown of Life today. She has served Me faithfully, and glorified Me in all that she has done. ~ signed, The King of Kings
----Jamie Hymel


----------



## PrincessBree

Father God,

ThankYou for Your grace and mercies towards all of us each day.Lord I thankYou that we have You to lean on and we have eachother as a source of fellowship and encouragement. But Father we also recognise that there are many women in other threads on BNB that do not have others to fellowship with and they feel very alone in their process of trying to conceive.

Lord I just pray that You will comfort those women at this time.That You will reveal Your love to them and show them that they are never alone.Lord even if they never visit this thread,Lord I pray that somehow You will get them to be around others who can encourage them.

Lord there are many that visit BNB who do not even believe in Your power to save,but Lord we ask for salvation to come to each lady who visits BNB.We ask this Lord because we know that all things are possible when asked in the name of Jesus.

So we pray in that name Lord,believing that You have heard us and will respond according to Your precious will.

We thank You and praise You.

In Jesus Name 

Amen


----------



## Godsjewel

I'm out! AF got me this morning.

On to the next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> I'm out! AF got me this morning.
> 
> On to the next cycle :thumbup:

Sarah-sorry to hear about af xx

You are now one cycle closer to your bfp by Gods grace xx


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> I'm out! AF got me this morning.
> 
> On to the next cycle :thumbup:

I'm sorry hunny!!! :hugs: Here is to the next cycle :flower:


----------



## Heather11

Enjoying this nice weather! I love spending time outside :flower: How is everybody's day!?

https://theinconsequentialtruth.blogspot.com/


----------



## Just_married

I'm always telling my husband when he is feeling down about anything that we can never tell how quickly things can turn around & change in one week. One time he wasn't working & within a week of me saying that he had two great job offers. This week we are back to cd 1 of cycle 14 since ttc. Last Tuesday it was so hot here in Scotland (hotter than Cyprus!) that I went shopping & bought flip flops! Today, 1 week later, it was snowing.....horizontally! 

So today when I was thinking that's 11 months with not even a sniff of a bfp....who knows what can happen in the next 4 weeks if that much can change in just 1 week. 

Like princess Bree says, if this month wasn't our/your month, well that just makes you one month closer to you bfp.


----------



## blh724

Hey everyone!

Brand new to the forums, mostly cause I needed help figuring out my wacky chart. Please, by all means, take a look and give me feedback on my last few days! It's crazy!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b853c

DH and I have been married 2 1/2 years, TTC again since we lost our first little one in October 2011. Feels like #1 though since we got pregnant right away the first time, rather unexpectedly. Now we can't seem to make it happen again, and stick... All in God's good and perfect timing. I work for a local pregnancy center and DH as an EMT. We are both deacons at our church and enjoying watching the Lord bring many to Himself this spring!

We are trusting the Lord through this tricky process of being young marrieds in the church who aren't popping out babies, but it is often difficult, and friends don't usually understand. Glad to have found this thread. 

Thanks for your prayers & support ahead of time!


----------



## PrincessBree

blh724 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Brand new to the forums, mostly cause I needed help figuring out my wacky chart. Please, by all means, take a look and give me feedback on my last few days! It's crazy!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b853c
> 
> DH and I have been married 2 1/2 years, TTC again since we lost our first little one in October 2011. Feels like #1 though since we got pregnant right away the first time, rather unexpectedly. Now we can't seem to make it happen again, and stick... All in God's good and perfect timing. I work for a local pregnancy center and DH as an EMT. We are both deacons at our church and enjoying watching the Lord bring many to Himself this spring!
> 
> We are trusting the Lord through this tricky process of being young marrieds in the church who aren't popping out babies, but it is often difficult, and friends don't usually understand. Glad to have found this thread.
> 
> Thanks for your prayers & support ahead of time!

Hey sis welcome to the thread my name is Bree

Its really great 2 have u and I can really see thru ur post that u have great faith in the Lord!!

I totally get what u mean about being the only ones that are young and married and not popping out babies in ur church lol dh and I get that all the time lool o well Wen God comes thru it will be an extra special surprise 4 u and 4 them lool 

So good to have u sis can't wait to hear more of ur story Xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Just_married said:


> I'm always telling my husband when he is feeling down about anything that we can never tell how quickly things can turn around & change in one week. One time he wasn't working & within a week of me saying that he had two great job offers. This week we are back to cd 1 of cycle 14 since ttc. Last Tuesday it was so hot here in Scotland (hotter than Cyprus!) that I went shopping & bought flip flops! Today, 1 week later, it was snowing.....horizontally!
> 
> So today when I was thinking that's 11 months with not even a sniff of a bfp....who knows what can happen in the next 4 weeks if that much can change in just 1 week.
> 
> Like princess Bree says, if this month wasn't our/your month, well that just makes you one month closer to you bfp.

This post was veryy true and very encouraging we also had a major drop in temperture all of a sudden!just goes 2 show we shud never get 2 comfortable in our present circumstance as we never know how quickly thngs mite change!Thanx 4 this lovely post sis!Xx


----------



## Byson

Hi,


Can I please join this thread? DH and I have been married for almost a year now and have been trying that long. I have gone through periods of despair, hope, depression at every BFN I get. I have never had a bfp so I keep worrying and doubting if God hears my prayers...but I was reading this post of just_married right now and I got a bust of joy in me to be reminded that God is still there and hears the silent prayer of a broken heart. I live in Scotland as well so I could relate to what she means about the sudden change in weather. 

Praying for a BFP for all of us


----------



## Just_married

Byson said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Can I please join this thread? DH and I have been married for almost a year now and have been trying that long. I have gone through periods of despair, hope, depression at every BFN I get. I have never had a bfp so I keep worrying and doubting if God hears my prayers...but I was reading this post of just_married right now and I got a bust of joy in me to be reminded that God is still there and hears the silent prayer of a broken heart. I live in Scotland as well so I could relate to what she means about the sudden change in weather.
> 
> Praying for a BFP for all of us

Bison hang in there! I can relate to you too as ive been married almost a year too. We never know where we are in the queue, sometimes it takes a bit longer for a special order :) 

Where in Scotland are you? X


----------



## Godsjewel

blh724 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Brand new to the forums, mostly cause I needed help figuring out my wacky chart. Please, by all means, take a look and give me feedback on my last few days! It's crazy!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b853c
> 
> DH and I have been married 2 1/2 years, TTC again since we lost our first little one in October 2011. Feels like #1 though since we got pregnant right away the first time, rather unexpectedly. Now we can't seem to make it happen again, and stick... All in God's good and perfect timing. I work for a local pregnancy center and DH as an EMT. We are both deacons at our church and enjoying watching the Lord bring many to Himself this spring!
> 
> We are trusting the Lord through this tricky process of being young marrieds in the church who aren't popping out babies, but it is often difficult, and friends don't usually understand. Glad to have found this thread.
> 
> Thanks for your prayers & support ahead of time!


Welcome! my name is Sarah and I'm glad you found us :hugs:

I'm sorry to hear about your angel, I pray that in God's perfect timing it will happen.

Looking forward to sharing this journey with you:flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Byson said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Can I please join this thread? DH and I have been married for almost a year now and have been trying that long. I have gone through periods of despair, hope, depression at every BFN I get. I have never had a bfp so I keep worrying and doubting if God hears my prayers...but I was reading this post of just_married right now and I got a bust of joy in me to be reminded that God is still there and hears the silent prayer of a broken heart. I live in Scotland as well so I could relate to what she means about the sudden change in weather.
> 
> Praying for a BFP for all of us

Of course!!! welcome :hugs: My name is Sarah and I know this journey can be a bit frustrating and hard to handle at times, but the encouragement you get through this thread will definitely help you along the way.

Looking forward to getting to know more about you:flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Proverbs 3:5-6

Imagine with me that infertility is really a journey. You stand at the beginning of a path and when you walk to the end of the path, your issues will be resolved. What does this path look like? What will it take to get to the end?

There are many twists and turns. You cannot see if you are at the beginning or nearing the end. You just know you cannot get off this path. You must follow it until it ends. 

Look down by your feet. What do you see? You see thorns all around you. Thorns on the right side of the path, thorns on the left side. You see them all alongside the path behind you, and all alongside the path in front of you. If you step on one, the injury would cause great pain and make it harder for you to continue on your journey. 

But look! Theres a shortcut! That path has flowers instead of thorns! The only problem is that you must walk through the thorns to reach that path. Oh, the pain those thorns would cause. Is it worth it?

There are so many questions, so many what ifs along the path to potential parenthood. Each one is like a thorn in the way.

What if I go the wrong way? What if I get lost? What if I cant find my way out of the woods?
What if I choose the wrong treatment? What if our savings is lost? What if I cant find my way back to God after the way Ive spoken to or about Him? What if there is an adopted child out there to whom I cannot find my way? What if we consent to IVF and it fails? What if my marriage fails? What if there is another diagnosis? What if my husband says no more? What if I conceive and lose a child? What if we make the wrong choice as to whether to go to a doctor or not? What if? What if? What if?

The burden of making so many life-changing decisions in the midst of such stress can be so overwhelming! You gather as much information as you possibly can, yet you still cannot understand the medical jargon or even the financial statements. The pressure is mounting!

You desperately need a guide down this path. Sometimes it is easy to see which way to turn. Other times the thorns are hidden among the foliage and they catch you by surprise. Who can help you navigate this unknown territory?

Lets go to the third chapter of Proverbs. (KJV)

Trust in the LORD with all your heart, 
And lean not on your own understanding; 
In all your ways acknowledge Him, 
And He shall direct your paths.
Proverbs 3:5-6

Dont understand exactly what youre supposed to do? Heres the good news. You dont have to! In fact, God tells you not to! Dont trust in your own understanding. Remember that there are times when your understanding of a situation is not accurate! 

Trust God! Trust Him with all your heart! Trust Him with your future, with your body, with your family. Hell direct you down this path of infertility.


----------



## Byson

Just_married said:


> Byson said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Can I please join this thread? DH and I have been married for almost a year now and have been trying that long. I have gone through periods of despair, hope, depression at every BFN I get. I have never had a bfp so I keep worrying and doubting if God hears my prayers...but I was reading this post of just_married right now and I got a bust of joy in me to be reminded that God is still there and hears the silent prayer of a broken heart. I live in Scotland as well so I could relate to what she means about the sudden change in weather.
> 
> Praying for a BFP for all of us
> 
> Bison hang in there! I can relate to you too as ive been married almost a year too. We never know where we are in the queue, sometimes it takes a bit longer for a special order :)
> 
> Where in Scotland are you? XClick to expand...

Yes. I keep telling myself that some great people in the bible where borne by women who had to wait a long time for theirs....Hannah, Sarah, Rachel...So there is hope :happydance:

I am in Aberdeen.


----------



## AMP1117

So I am 13DPO, this is my first month of BBT. Here is why I am confused...
1)Yesterday when I was checking cm, it was all watery. I don't recall having this my last cycles that I was tracking CM after ovulation
2) Last night I peed before bed and there were these brown streaks on the toilet paper (I've never had brown...when AF starts it always and I mean always bright red from the start or pink, never brown). Then it was gone. I figured I would wake up to AF this morning... 
3) I checked my vaginal opening this morning (like I normally do for checking for cm) and it was just like water this morning, very wet. When I wiped, there was nothing...so I put my finger up there (this being 11 hours later from when I first saw the brown discharge) and there was a little brown but diffenetly no red. I wiped it on the toilet paper just to be sure...yup brown! So, of course one would think this is implantaion spotting as I have read it is normally brown or pinkish

And now the reason I am so confused.....my BBT has taken a HUGE nosedive this morning (97.33 yesterday which was just below my coverline, 96.88 this morning). I would have attributed this to an implantation dip, but my temp has decreased over the last 3 days! I am so confused right now...I never have had the brown discharge, and if I was just going by my temps I would just assume Im not pregnant...I DID TAKE A TEST THIS MORNING WHICH OF COURSE WAS NEGATIVE. However, I took it at like 3 am when I temped and had peed like 3 hours prior. I also do not have cramps the way I would if AF was about to rear her ugly face.

So here is the ultimate question....has anyone had a temp decrease like this and still been pregnant? I know the answers I will probably get...but one can hopeCOLOR] My chart is in my sig. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Godsjewel

AMP1117 said:


> So I am 13DPO, this is my first month of BBT. Here is why I am confused...
> 1)Yesterday when I was checking cm, it was all watery. I don't recall having this my last cycles that I was tracking CM after ovulation
> 2) Last night I peed before bed and there were these brown streaks on the toilet paper (I've never had brown...when AF starts it always and I mean always bright red from the start or pink, never brown). Then it was gone. I figured I would wake up to AF this morning...
> 3) I checked my vaginal opening this morning (like I normally do for checking for cm) and it was just like water this morning, very wet. When I wiped, there was nothing...so I put my finger up there (this being 11 hours later from when I first saw the brown discharge) and there was a little brown but diffenetly no red. I wiped it on the toilet paper just to be sure...yup brown! So, of course one would think this is implantaion spotting as I have read it is normally brown or pinkish
> 
> And now the reason I am so confused.....my BBT has taken a HUGE nosedive this morning (97.33 yesterday which was just below my coverline, 96.88 this morning). I would have attributed this to an implantation dip, but my temp has decreased over the last 3 days! I am so confused right now...I never have had the brown discharge, and if I was just going by my temps I would just assume Im not pregnant...I DID TAKE A TEST THIS MORNING WHICH OF COURSE WAS NEGATIVE. However, I took it at like 3 am when I temped and had peed like 3 hours prior. I also do not have cramps the way I would if AF was about to rear her ugly face.
> 
> So here is the ultimate question....has anyone had a temp decrease like this and still been pregnant? I know the answers I will probably get...but one can hopeCOLOR] My chart is in my sig. Thanks ladies!




Sorry I can't help, but hoping this means something good.


----------



## Heather11

Byson said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Can I please join this thread? DH and I have been married for almost a year now and have been trying that long. I have gone through periods of despair, hope, depression at every BFN I get. I have never had a bfp so I keep worrying and doubting if God hears my prayers...but I was reading this post of just_married right now and I got a bust of joy in me to be reminded that God is still there and hears the silent prayer of a broken heart. I live in Scotland as well so I could relate to what she means about the sudden change in weather.
> 
> Praying for a BFP for all of us

Welcome to the group! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Proverbs 3:5-6
> 
> Imagine with me that infertility is really a journey. You stand at the beginning of a path and when you walk to the end of the path, your issues will be resolved. What does this path look like? What will it take to get to the end?
> 
> There are many twists and turns. You cannot see if you are at the beginning or nearing the end. You just know you cannot get off this path. You must follow it until it ends.
> 
> Look down by your feet. What do you see? You see thorns all around you. Thorns on the right side of the path, thorns on the left side. You see them all alongside the path behind you, and all alongside the path in front of you. If you step on one, the injury would cause great pain and make it harder for you to continue on your journey.
> 
> But look! Theres a shortcut! That path has flowers instead of thorns! The only problem is that you must walk through the thorns to reach that path. Oh, the pain those thorns would cause. Is it worth it?
> 
> There are so many questions, so many what ifs along the path to potential parenthood. Each one is like a thorn in the way.
> 
> What if I go the wrong way? What if I get lost? What if I cant find my way out of the woods?
> What if I choose the wrong treatment? What if our savings is lost? What if I cant find my way back to God after the way Ive spoken to or about Him? What if there is an adopted child out there to whom I cannot find my way? What if we consent to IVF and it fails? What if my marriage fails? What if there is another diagnosis? What if my husband says no more? What if I conceive and lose a child? What if we make the wrong choice as to whether to go to a doctor or not? What if? What if? What if?
> 
> The burden of making so many life-changing decisions in the midst of such stress can be so overwhelming! You gather as much information as you possibly can, yet you still cannot understand the medical jargon or even the financial statements. The pressure is mounting!
> 
> You desperately need a guide down this path. Sometimes it is easy to see which way to turn. Other times the thorns are hidden among the foliage and they catch you by surprise. Who can help you navigate this unknown territory?
> 
> Lets go to the third chapter of Proverbs. (KJV)
> 
> Trust in the LORD with all your heart,
> And lean not on your own understanding;
> In all your ways acknowledge Him,
> And He shall direct your paths.
> Proverbs 3:5-6
> 
> Dont understand exactly what youre supposed to do? Heres the good news. You dont have to! In fact, God tells you not to! Dont trust in your own understanding. Remember that there are times when your understanding of a situation is not accurate!
> 
> Trust God! Trust Him with all your heart! Trust Him with your future, with your body, with your family. Hell direct you down this path of infertility.

I needed this today! :flower: Thank you!


----------



## me222

Welcome to those who have just joined!:D 
Wow- I'm away from this since last Thursday, and there's pages to catch up on:). How is everyone today? What are your plans for the Easter long weekend? 
I was struggling a bit this morning in my time with God with the whole ttc journey. After pouring out my heart to God in my prayer journal- feel much more comforted. The Spirit led me to fix my eyes on Jesus. And, this is what I want to do in everything. 
Thanks to all of you for your prayers and support.
Praying we all live for Jesus in everything and trust Him. He is totally reliable.

Oh, was wondering what everyone's thoughts are on modest clothes? Important? Not important?


----------



## uwa_amanda

Need a few prayers from my sisters...

Work has been terribly stressful these last couple of months. I have been dealing with some pretty rough tension headaches lately. I think I have probably taken enough excedrin to supply you ladies (not really, but it sure seems that way...lol). Anyway...I work in transportation and logistics. We've had quite a few of us dispatchers quit in the last few months, and my boss is relying on me for EVERYTHING! I know that's good since I'm reliable and all, but I have so much work to do ON TOP of what I am being asked to do. We have more newbies than those of us that have been there, done that for several years. I am constantly being pulled in forty-two different directions. I know I shouldn't complain too much since the economy here isn't so peachy, but ugh...

I know that all of this stress and tension isn't helping us in getting pregnant. I am trying so hard to not get upset or stressed out, but I have shed so many tears of frustration lately. My poor husband is worried that I am spiraling back into depression again (I had been diagnosed and treated for depression coupled with panic attacks a couple of years ago). I haven't needed my antidepressants since last summer, so I weaned myself off of them and disposed of the rest of the bottle (you can't quit Zoloft cold-turkey). I am so scared of spiraling back into a depression again.

So...I need prayers that I can continue to try to be a strong woman and not crack under pressure.


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> Need a few prayers from my sisters...
> 
> Work has been terribly stressful these last couple of months. I have been dealing with some pretty rough tension headaches lately. I think I have probably taken enough excedrin to supply you ladies (not really, but it sure seems that way...lol). Anyway...I work in transportation and logistics. We've had quite a few of us dispatchers quit in the last few months, and my boss is relying on me for EVERYTHING! I know that's good since I'm reliable and all, but I have so much work to do ON TOP of what I am being asked to do. We have more newbies than those of us that have been there, done that for several years. I am constantly being pulled in forty-two different directions. I know I shouldn't complain too much since the economy here isn't so peachy, but ugh...
> 
> I know that all of this stress and tension isn't helping us in getting pregnant. I am trying so hard to not get upset or stressed out, but I have shed so many tears of frustration lately. My poor husband is worried that I am spiraling back into depression again (I had been diagnosed and treated for depression coupled with panic attacks a couple of years ago). I haven't needed my antidepressants since last summer, so I weaned myself off of them and disposed of the rest of the bottle (you can't quit Zoloft cold-turkey). I am so scared of spiraling back into a depression again.
> 
> So...I need prayers that I can continue to try to be a strong woman and not crack under pressure.

I'm sorry you are dealing with so much pressure and getting those awful headaches...those tension headaches are no joke, I know. The good thing is that you are a great worker and your boss knows that and feels you can handle it. If you start to feel like pulling your hair out, you should talk to your boss and see if some off the work can be given to someone else, or can hold off until your caught up on yours. Do the best you can and work as though you are working for the Lord :thumbup:

God has not given you a spirit of fear, but of power, love and soundness of mind. 
2 Timothy 1:7

I will be praying for you sis, message me if you want to talk :hugs:


----------



## blh724

uwa_amanda said:


> Need a few prayers from my sisters...
> 
> Work has been terribly stressful these last couple of months. I have been dealing with some pretty rough tension headaches lately. I think I have probably taken enough excedrin to supply you ladies (not really, but it sure seems that way...lol). Anyway...I work in transportation and logistics. We've had quite a few of us dispatchers quit in the last few months, and my boss is relying on me for EVERYTHING! I know that's good since I'm reliable and all, but I have so much work to do ON TOP of what I am being asked to do. We have more newbies than those of us that have been there, done that for several years. I am constantly being pulled in forty-two different directions. I know I shouldn't complain too much since the economy here isn't so peachy, but ugh...
> 
> I know that all of this stress and tension isn't helping us in getting pregnant. I am trying so hard to not get upset or stressed out, but I have shed so many tears of frustration lately. My poor husband is worried that I am spiraling back into depression again (I had been diagnosed and treated for depression coupled with panic attacks a couple of years ago). I haven't needed my antidepressants since last summer, so I weaned myself off of them and disposed of the rest of the bottle (you can't quit Zoloft cold-turkey). I am so scared of spiraling back into a depression again.
> 
> So...I need prayers that I can continue to try to be a strong woman and not crack under pressure.

Lord, I pray for our sister Amanda, and ask that you would comfort her with Your Spirit and just give her rest in her weariness. I pray that you would lead her to a place of security in the gospel and trust in Your perfect plan. Thank you for helping her thus far in her struggle with anxiety and depression; may your grace be sufficient as she continues to wrestle with this thorn you have given her. I ask that your grace would be sufficient to carry her through the struggle and that she would find healing for her hurts in who You are. Amen.


----------



## blh724

So nice to have some fellowship on here, seriously! I appreciated the welcome and condolences for our angel baby. I think it's going to be kind of weird when my due date rolls around next month... praying for strength for that day. 

So I have no idea if I am 11 or 13 dpo at this point... someone told me that I had the original marker in the wrong place. :shrug: I wanted to put my ticker/chart link on my signature but I can't figure out how to do that, either.

Such a newbie.


----------



## Just_married

uwa_amanda said:


> Need a few prayers from my sisters...
> 
> Work has been terribly stressful these last couple of months. I have been dealing with some pretty rough tension headaches lately. I think I have probably taken enough excedrin to supply you ladies (not really, but it sure seems that way...lol). Anyway...I work in transportation and logistics. We've had quite a few of us dispatchers quit in the last few months, and my boss is relying on me for EVERYTHING! I know that's good since I'm reliable and all, but I have so much work to do ON TOP of what I am being asked to do. We have more newbies than those of us that have been there, done that for several years. I am constantly being pulled in forty-two different directions. I know I shouldn't complain too much since the economy here isn't so peachy, but ugh...
> 
> I know that all of this stress and tension isn't helping us in getting pregnant. I am trying so hard to not get upset or stressed out, but I have shed so many tears of frustration lately. My poor husband is worried that I am spiraling back into depression again (I had been diagnosed and treated for depression coupled with panic attacks a couple of years ago). I haven't needed my antidepressants since last summer, so I weaned myself off of them and disposed of the rest of the bottle (you can't quit Zoloft cold-turkey). I am so scared of spiraling back into a depression again.
> 
> So...I need prayers that I can continue to try to be a strong woman and not crack under pressure.

Hey Sis,

Just read your post and I want to reassure you that stress isn't going to stop you from getting pregnant, thinking that it WILL is giving you more stress. I know women who have had immense stress and still fallen pregnant (e.g. Poverty, bad health, violent relationships) and still became pregnant, so the people who say 'relax' or 'youre trying too hard" or "you're too stressed to get pregnant" are talking nonsense.

Panic attacks feed off the fear of having panic attacks. I know this from experience, once you overcome the fear of having a panic attack you will be better at managing it, just remember nobody ever died from a panic attack, they are scary, but you know the whole experience stage by stage, ride it out, it'll pass and it won't have the power to scare you anymore.

Some people also handle stress better than others, stress headaches can often be caused by posture & eye strain too.

You sound like a very strong lady, welcome to this thread, will pray for the peace which surpasses all understanding upon you & feel free to pm me anytime xxx


----------



## Godsjewel

Who has measured the waters in the hollow of His hand,
Measured heaven with a span,
And calculated the dust of the earth in a measure?
Weighed the mountains in scales,
And the hills in a balance?
It is He who sits above the circle of the earth,
And its inhabitants are like grasshoppers,
Isaiah 40:12, 22

My dad was one of the most intelligent people Ive ever known. He loved knowledge and loved to read. He had probably read about 1000 books in his lifetime and could easily converse with a physicist as well as a 2-year old! Once he became a Christian, he had found the Book of all books, and he taught me how to read and study my Bible. Jamie, the Bible is not just a book, he said. You dont just read it. You chew on it, meditate on it, and think about what each word says. Then you must live it! Thats pretty good advice for any Christian trying to figure out how to study the Bible!

Several years ago, when I was just barely 20 years old, I was going through some tough circumstances. I was counseling with my dad and asked, Why does God let this happen? Why do things have to be this way? My dad seemingly ignoring my question, picked up the can of soda he was drinking. Just imagine, he said that you live inside this soda can. You look around, and all you can see is the inside of the can. Thats your entire world. When you look up, you can see that there is a hole in the top. You know there is something out there bigger beyond what you can see, but you cant imagine what. But the reality is, your little soda can is sitting on a table, in a room, in a house, in a city, in a state, in a country, on a planet, in a galaxy, in an endless universe. Thats how high above us God is. Hes bigger than your circumstances. You can trust Him to take care of it. 

Sometimes we get so focused on our situation, we forget that our lives events are part of a much bigger plan, one that we cant possibly imagine. Look at Sarah, Abrahams wife as an example. Gen. 11:30 says that Sarah ...was barren. She had no child. She was so distraught about her infertility that she offered another woman to her husband so that he might have children by her! (See Gen. 16:2) Yet it wasnt just preserving the family line that God was concerned about, but birthing a nation! God told Abraham he would make him a great nation (Gen 12:2) and an entire race of people came from this barren womb. 

Do you believe that your infertility is part of Gods bigger plan? Do you believe that the circumstances of your life are just fate, or are they carefully orchestrated by a God who is good, wonderful, and loves you without measure? 

Remember, we live in a soda can, and God is above all else. We can trust Him with our lives...and our infertility. 


--Jamie Hymel


----------



## Jumik

:wave: What's the plan for the easter weekend gals.

We're having youth meeting at someone's home on Good Friday where we'll be playing cricket and kite flying and general fun stuff. Then on Easter Sunday I have to sing in a concert then we're going turtle watching late in the night. Easter Monday we might hit a beach.

It sure is quiet around here :-k


----------



## AMP1117

Advice on how to use them? Sucess stories?


----------



## blh724

Jumik said:


> :wave: What's the plan for the easter weekend gals.
> 
> We're having youth meeting at someone's home on Good Friday where we'll be playing cricket and kite flying and general fun stuff. Then on Easter Sunday I have to sing in a concert then we're going turtle watching late in the night. Easter Monday we might hit a beach.
> 
> It sure is quiet around here :-k

I know, it is, isn't it? 

Easter weekend for DH and I should be fun, if he feels better soon. Poor guy has a chest cold and has been coughing all over the place. 

Our church just sold the building we've been meeting in and we're having our first Sunday at the new location! It's gonna be a fantastic Easter! I think there are a few baptisms in order. Afterward, it's a lamb dinner with friends at home. :happydance:


----------



## minerswife77

AMP1117 said:


> Advice on how to use them? Sucess stories?

My hubby and I just started using them last month. We put them in right after :sex: and leave them in for at least 6 hours. No luck yet, but hopefully this will be our month. Good Luck!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Godsjewel

Jumik said:


> :wave: What's the plan for the easter weekend gals.
> 
> We're having youth meeting at someone's home on Good Friday where we'll be playing cricket and kite flying and general fun stuff. Then on Easter Sunday I have to sing in a concert then we're going turtle watching late in the night. Easter Monday we might hit a beach.
> 
> It sure is quiet around here :-k

I was thinking that this morning...I started to hear crickets...lol!

You are going to be a busy bee this weekend hun, but sounds fun. I will be heading to my in-laws for an Easter dinner and then church. Nothing else planned, but I'm sure something will pop up.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

AMP1117 said:


> Advice on how to use them? Success stories?

I tried them about once a cycle from October - February, but no matter what I was uncomfortable with them in. I do recommend using PreSeed inside of them. There are lots of threads on BnB with different insertion and removal techniques. I've read many threads where women got pregnant via "at home insemination" using a softcup around the time of ovulation.



Jumik said:


> :wave: What's the plan for the easter weekend gals.
> 
> We're having youth meeting at someone's home on Good Friday where we'll be playing cricket and kite flying and general fun stuff. Then on Easter Sunday I have to sing in a concert then we're going turtle watching late in the night. Easter Monday we might hit a beach.
> 
> It sure is quiet around here :-k

Hubby and I are attending a Good Friday service tomorrow. On Saturday our church is giving 1000 food baskets to needy families that signed up. We'll be helping with that. Easter Sunday we are going to the 6am sunrise service at church. I am very excited because my parents are flying in from Puerto Rico after they complete all of their Easter services.


----------



## kelkel82

Godsjewel said:


> I'm out! AF got me this morning.
> 
> On to the next cycle :thumbup:

2 days behind you. Started today. Hello, chocolate!


----------



## kelkel82

AMP1117 said:


> So I am 13DPO, this is my first month of BBT. Here is why I am confused...
> 1)Yesterday when I was checking cm, it was all watery. I don't recall having this my last cycles that I was tracking CM after ovulation
> 2) Last night I peed before bed and there were these brown streaks on the toilet paper (I've never had brown...when AF starts it always and I mean always bright red from the start or pink, never brown). Then it was gone. I figured I would wake up to AF this morning...
> 3) I checked my vaginal opening this morning (like I normally do for checking for cm) and it was just like water this morning, very wet. When I wiped, there was nothing...so I put my finger up there (this being 11 hours later from when I first saw the brown discharge) and there was a little brown but diffenetly no red. I wiped it on the toilet paper just to be sure...yup brown! So, of course one would think this is implantaion spotting as I have read it is normally brown or pinkish
> 
> And now the reason I am so confused.....my BBT has taken a HUGE nosedive this morning (97.33 yesterday which was just below my coverline, 96.88 this morning). I would have attributed this to an implantation dip, but my temp has decreased over the last 3 days! I am so confused right now...I never have had the brown discharge, and if I was just going by my temps I would just assume Im not pregnant...I DID TAKE A TEST THIS MORNING WHICH OF COURSE WAS NEGATIVE. However, I took it at like 3 am when I temped and had peed like 3 hours prior. I also do not have cramps the way I would if AF was about to rear her ugly face.
> 
> So here is the ultimate question....has anyone had a temp decrease like this and still been pregnant? I know the answers I will probably get...but one can hopeCOLOR] My chart is in my sig. Thanks ladies!



Hi! I've temped for years and would guess that the watery CM, the temp drop and slight brown spotting are signs that AF will start soon. :( I've experienced this month after month, but of course, sometimes God does things beyond explanation. Temp tomorrow and that will give you a good idea of how this cycle is going. 
Sometimes I love having the data that BBT provides. Other times, it makes me want to pull my hair out. Sigh.


----------



## gsdowner1

I would love to join too.. :) me and my hubby have been ttc off and on for 3 1/2 years


----------



## kelkel82

uwa_amanda said:


> Need a few prayers from my sisters...
> 
> Work has been terribly stressful these last couple of months. I have been dealing with some pretty rough tension headaches lately. I think I have probably taken enough excedrin to supply you ladies (not really, but it sure seems that way...lol). Anyway...I work in transportation and logistics. We've had quite a few of us dispatchers quit in the last few months, and my boss is relying on me for EVERYTHING! I know that's good since I'm reliable and all, but I have so much work to do ON TOP of what I am being asked to do. We have more newbies than those of us that have been there, done that for several years. I am constantly being pulled in forty-two different directions. I know I shouldn't complain too much since the economy here isn't so peachy, but ugh...
> 
> I know that all of this stress and tension isn't helping us in getting pregnant. I am trying so hard to not get upset or stressed out, but I have shed so many tears of frustration lately. My poor husband is worried that I am spiraling back into depression again (I had been diagnosed and treated for depression coupled with panic attacks a couple of years ago). I haven't needed my antidepressants since last summer, so I weaned myself off of them and disposed of the rest of the bottle (you can't quit Zoloft cold-turkey). I am so scared of spiraling back into a depression again.
> 
> So...I need prayers that I can continue to try to be a strong woman and not crack under pressure.

That sounds really tough! I can related about anxiety attacks. I lived with acute anxiety for a year and the only thing that helped was working with a solid Christian counselor. Do you have a good therapist you can speak to? 
I'll be praying for this situation.


----------



## kelkel82

> Thanks for this advice-it was well needed.The ordination is on Sunday up until nobody knows about it so the whole church will find out on Sunday.We are very emotional that God would choose us in this way and want to live a life that pleases Him.At the moment I don't have many friends that I am close with,within church but I do have some outside of church who I can speak with.I pray for friends I can be honest and open with and pray with and I know in His time He will provide!!God has been so good and Im excited!I may be checking in with you from time to time seeing as you have already started walking this road before me!:hugs:

Any time! I promise to always give honest answers. I'm not one to sugar-coat. :winkwink:
Blessings!


----------



## blueeyedauby

I'm sorry Sarah! Praying your turn is soon! Keep up the positive spirit!! :hugs:



Godsjewel said:


> I'm out! AF got me this morning.
> 
> On to the next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## blueeyedauby

Hubby and I plan on a quiet weekend. My sweet hubby is taking the boy he has been tutoring bowling tomorrow night for passing his classes!! SUnday will be a wonderful service at church and then saying goodbye to my hubby for a week. :cry: He has to be out of town for work. I hope all of you have a wonderful Easter!



Jumik said:


> :wave: What's the plan for the easter weekend gals.
> 
> We're having youth meeting at someone's home on Good Friday where we'll be playing cricket and kite flying and general fun stuff. Then on Easter Sunday I have to sing in a concert then we're going turtle watching late in the night. Easter Monday we might hit a beach.
> 
> It sure is quiet around here :-k


----------



## blueeyedauby

Hello Girls! I hope you all are having a fantastic week and ready for a wonderful Easter weekend! In your prayer time if you could remember me and my hubby. I am 4 days late, and have had some dark spotting, nausea, etc. I try not to looking to much into things like this to get my hopes up. My hubby and I started talking about all of it today and he gets so excited when I am late. I have started cramping and spotting a little more. I feel like that ugly:witch: is on her way. :growlmad: I know that everything is in God's plan and His timing is perfect! Sometimes I just wish I could see the game plan! Thanks for listening sisters!


----------



## blh724

blueeyedauby said:


> Hello Girls! I hope you all are having a fantastic week and ready for a wonderful Easter weekend! In your prayer time if you could remember me and my hubby. I am 4 days late, and have had some dark spotting, nausea, etc. I try not to looking to much into things like this to get my hopes up. My hubby and I started talking about all of it today and he gets so excited when I am late. I have started cramping and spotting a little more. I feel like that ugly:witch: is on her way. :growlmad: I know that everything is in God's plan and His timing is perfect! Sometimes I just wish I could see the game plan! Thanks for listening sisters!

I can't tell you how often I feel like I want to see "the game plan." I think it drives my DH crazy cause he is so easy-going and all. He is so encouraging though, always excited with me over the little things. 

Praying that whatever the outcome, you would have a sense of peace that God's plan for you is good. :hugs:


----------



## hopeful2012

My plans for the easter weekend are to inform our families that there will be a new family member at Christmas this Year...:happydance:


----------



## blh724

hopeful2012 said:


> My plans for the easter weekend are to inform our families that there will be a new family member at Christmas this Year...:happydance:

Congratulations!!!! That is fantastic!! :happydance: with you!


----------



## Godsjewel

hopeful2012 said:


> My plans for the easter weekend are to inform our families that there will be a new family member at Christmas this Year...:happydance:

That's so awesome!!!! :happydance:


----------



## blh724

How do you long-term TTC Christian couples keep sex in perspective? 

One thing I am becoming a little wary of is letting sex become solely an instrument to obtain a baby, for both DH and myself. Six months into TTC since our loss, I am definitely worried about things degenerating to that. I have seen way too many women put all their hope in a baby instead of Jesus... to be left with only bitter disappointment. 

How do you keep from making children an idol in your marriage? How do you keep God and the covenant of marriage at the center of your baby-making adventures? *Patiently waits to glean your wisdom.*


----------



## Just_married

blh724 said:


> How do you long-term TTC Christian couples keep sex in perspective?
> 
> One thing I am becoming a little wary of is letting sex become solely an instrument to obtain a baby, for both DH and myself. Six months into TTC since our loss, I am definitely worried about things degenerating to that. I have seen way too many women put all their hope in a baby instead of Jesus... to be left with only bitter disappointment.
> 
> How do you keep from making children an idol in your marriage? How do you keep God and the covenant of marriage at the center of your baby-making adventures? *Patiently waits to glean your wisdom.*

You keep the mystery lol. I never ever tell my DH when my fertile time is, I figure if it's meant to be it will be. How many times have you read that a couple BD only once in a cycle and fell pregnant? 

Thays not to say we don't have obsessive moments....I think it's part of the excitement. We are in cycle 14 and not a sniff of a bfp yet x


----------



## blh724

Just_married said:


> blh724 said:
> 
> 
> How do you long-term TTC Christian couples keep sex in perspective?
> 
> One thing I am becoming a little wary of is letting sex become solely an instrument to obtain a baby, for both DH and myself. Six months into TTC since our loss, I am definitely worried about things degenerating to that. I have seen way too many women put all their hope in a baby instead of Jesus... to be left with only bitter disappointment.
> 
> How do you keep from making children an idol in your marriage? How do you keep God and the covenant of marriage at the center of your baby-making adventures? *Patiently waits to glean your wisdom.*
> 
> You keep the mystery lol. I never ever tell my DH when my fertile time is, I figure if it's meant to be it will be. How many times have you read that a couple BD only once in a cycle and fell pregnant?
> 
> Thays not to say we don't have obsessive moments....I think it's part of the excitement. We are in cycle 14 and not a sniff of a bfp yet xClick to expand...

I really, really like your idea. The mystery removes the pressure!

That said, hopefully I won't be needing to use it for a while.... :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







PPT.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

blh724 said:


> That said, hopefully I won't be needing to use it for a while.... :winkwink:

I hope it gets darker and darker :happydance:


----------



## blh724

Thank you!!! I'm still in complete shock!!

DH works graveyard and was asleep only two hours when I woke him up squealing in the bathroom. He staggered in, gave me a big zombie hug, and went back to bed lol. :thumbup:


----------



## kelkel82

blh724 said:


> Thank you!!! I'm still in complete shock!!
> 
> DH works graveyard and was asleep only two hours when I woke him up squealing in the bathroom. He staggered in, gave me a big zombie hug, and went back to bed lol. :thumbup:

Hooorrrraaaaay! 
PTL!


----------



## Mumma09

I woke up with a terrible cold yesterday and feel shocking woke up this morning and have a Positive preg test WoooooHooooo 
Please pray baby sticks!!!!


----------



## Mumma09

hopeful2012 said:


> My plans for the easter weekend are to inform our families that there will be a new family member at Christmas this Year...:happydance:

:happydance: YAY congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mumma09

blh724 said:


> Thank you!!! I'm still in complete shock!!
> 
> DH works graveyard and was asleep only two hours when I woke him up squealing in the bathroom. He staggered in, gave me a big zombie hug, and went back to bed lol. :thumbup:

Thats awesome congrats!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Alr83

Yay! Congrats to the bfp's! I think the Lord is working some miracles this past week!

Happy Easter everyone, hope you have a wonderful one. praise the Lord!


----------



## Godsjewel

Mumma09 said:


> I woke up with a terrible cold yesterday and feel shocking woke up this morning and have a Positive preg test WoooooHooooo
> Please pray baby sticks!!!!

:happydance: congrats! Praying all goes well:hugs:


----------



## Heather11

blh724 said:


> Thank you!!! I'm still in complete shock!!
> 
> DH works graveyard and was asleep only two hours when I woke him up squealing in the bathroom. He staggered in, gave me a big zombie hug, and went back to bed lol. :thumbup:


CONGRATS!! So exciting!!!


----------



## Heather11

hopeful2012 said:


> My plans for the easter weekend are to inform our families that there will be a new family member at Christmas this Year...:happydance:

CONGRATS TO YOU!! So exciting!!!!


----------



## blh724

Congrats to the other BFPs in here!!! Thank you Jesus!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Mumma09 said:


> I woke up with a terrible cold yesterday and feel shocking woke up this morning and have a Positive preg test WoooooHooooo
> Please pray baby sticks!!!!

Praise God! Congrats!


----------



## markswife10

Woohoo! Congrats to all the :bfp:s!!!! Praise God! :) Stick babies stick!


----------



## Lucy529

Wow seems like Easter is turning out to be very lucky for a lot of you lovely ladies, hope that God keeps blessing us with more BFPs and that those of us that are waiting get blessed with our own BFP soon 

Happy healthy and happy nine to all those lucky ladies


----------



## uwa_amanda

My day was fine today until my ride home from work! I was about 5 miles from home when I heard this sudden, horrible grinding sound coming from my car. Lo and behold, I had a blowout! My DH is out of town and so I called my dad. Fortunately he was at home. He's a paramedic that works out of town. So he and my mom came to help me change my tire. I could have done it, but my car jack is in my truck and my truck is nowhere close to where I was at the time. So after we get it changed and all, I call my DH and tell him I'm about to drop some serious dough on some tires. As soon as my dad pulled the bad tire off, he knew exactly what the problem was. Not only do I now have to spend money on two tires but I need my front end realigned. :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

The VA realized not too long ago that they had overpaid us and wants their money. So...we have been banking some money to get us through that in the next couple of months. I was kind of in panic mode thinking, "Oh crap...now what are we going to do now that I have to drain our savings!?!?!" I realized then that God wouldn't have allowed this to happen if He didn't have a plan for that time. So as soon as I thought that, I felt a weight come off my shoulders. I love it that our Lord has the power to bring peace upon us whenever we face obstacles. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Congrats to all the Easter :bfp:'s! Pray that my husband and his mom have a safe trip back home from Kentucky!


----------



## uwa_amanda

Oh yeah...I forgot...

DH has another SA scheduled for the next week, so pray that it comes back good! The last one he did was fine but seeing that he's being treated by the VA, they change his meds ALL. THE. TIME.


----------



## eissac2012

Congrats to all of the new BFP's!!!! Praise God!!


----------



## Just_married

Congrats to the BFPs & huge hugs to those of us still waiting for that lovely moment. It will come girls, hang in there and don't lose hope. Hope is expectation, expectation is faith & faith pleases God. <3


----------



## HisGrace

Congrats to all the :bfp:s! Happy & Healthy 9 months to you.


----------



## kelkel82

Mumma09 said:


> I woke up with a terrible cold yesterday and feel shocking woke up this morning and have a Positive preg test WoooooHooooo
> Please pray baby sticks!!!!

Yay! 
Wow! So many BFPs. I think this spring is going to be huge!


----------



## Alr83

Anyone using opk's ever had half the line (lengthwise) darker than control-positive and the other half quite a bit lighter? I was actually expecting a positive in a few days. Just a fluke or positive now? Only have a few left so really don't want to retest. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Heather11

Alr83 said:


> Anyone using opk's ever had half the line (lengthwise) darker than control-positive and the other half quite a bit lighter? I was actually expecting a positive in a few days. Just a fluke or positive now? Only have a few left so really don't want to retest.
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Never had that happen, but can't hurt to do the baby dance anyway just in case! :happydance:


----------



## BRK06

Happy Easter to everyone! I hope you have a blessed day! 
He is Risen!! :happydance:
Such a wonderful Lord and Saviour we have!!

After the family festivities, I'll get caught up with you ladies :)


----------



## blh724

BRK06 said:


> Happy Easter to everyone! I hope you have a blessed day!
> He is Risen!! :happydance:
> Such a wonderful Lord and Saviour we have!!
> 
> After the family festivities, I'll get caught up with you ladies :)

He is risen indeed! Have a blessed Easter, everyone!


----------



## Heather11

Happy Easter!!! :flower:


----------



## katelynnb

Awesome group to find. I'm in my two week limbo waiting to see if im pregnant after a mc in feb. praying for a successful pregnancy. Have you ladies read or heard of the book called- Praying through Your Pregnancy or Expecting praying for your child's development body and soul by marla taviano?? Great books. They both have a chapter for praying to conceive your child.


----------



## hopeful2012

HI Ladies, 
I hope everyone had a great Easter ours was awesome. We told the family our news and everyone is so excited. It takes some pressure off of me since i wasnt sure how my mom would react. Me and the DH are so excited. We still have to tell his family but we know they will be estatic. Have a great day!


----------



## Godsjewel

katelynnb said:


> Awesome group to find. I'm in my two week limbo waiting to see if im pregnant after a mc in feb. praying for a successful pregnancy. Have you ladies read or heard of the book called- Praying through Your Pregnancy or Expecting praying for your child's development body and soul by marla taviano?? Great books. They both have a chapter for praying to conceive your child.

Hi Katelynn, welcome to the thread :hugs:

My name is Sarah and I'm glad you joined us. I'm very sorry to hear about your angel, I know God will help use us to comfort and encourage you through this journey.

I've never been to much of a reader, but may look into the books you noted, thanks.


----------



## Godsjewel

And God said, "This is the sign of the covenant I am making between me and you and every living creature with you, a covenant for all generations to come: I have set my rainbow in the clouds, and it will be the sign of the covenant between me and the earth. Whenever I bring clouds over the earth and the rainbow appears in the clouds, I will remember my covenant between me and you and all living creatures of every kind. Never again will the waters become a flood to destroy all life. Whenever the rainbow appears in the clouds, I will see it and remember the everlasting covenant between God and all living creatures of every kind on the earth." (Genesis 9:12-16)

After a storm the other day, I was driving around town when I saw the most beautiful sight. A gorgeous rainbow graced the sky, stretching from one end of the sky to the other. It seemed to reach as far to the left as I could see and as far to the right as my eyes could search. It was beautiful! I stopped my car and just sat there for a few minutes drinking in the colors and reminding myself of the significance of this natural phenomenon and supernatural reminder of the faithfulness of God.

But guess what happened the day after I sat teary-eyed in the Wal-Mart parking lot staring at a rainbow. It stormed again. Lightening ripped across the sky and thunder shook the walls of my home so violently that it felt like they would fall down around me. However, I didnt panic. I knew I didnt have to. I know Gods promises remain even when new storms come. I also know that with every new storm, God places a new rainbow in the clouds. A new reminder of His faithfulness to keep His promises. 

In Genesis 6-8, we read the true account of Noah and the great flood that most of us have heard in Sunday School since we were knee high to a grasshopper. After Noah and his family lived in a floating zoo for a year and therefore escaped certain death by drowning, God promised Noah that the entire earth would never again be destroyed by a flood. As a reminder of His promise, God set a rainbow in the sky so that every time Noah felt raindrops on his head, there was no need for panic. After every thunderstorm for the rest of his life, all Noah had to do was look up and see the rainbow. It was Gods way of reminding him that He was faithful to keep his promises. Dont go build another ark. Dont look for animals to start lining up two by two. The world will never float away again. God keeps His promises. Always has. Always will. As long as rainbows grace the sky, you can rest assured that God is faithful and He will keep His promises.

Your season of infertility may cause you to question Gods faithfulness to you. Your period starts again and a storm of emotion rages, causing you to wonder. You wonder if He really does love you like the Bible says, and doubt thunders through your heart. Has He truly been God Emmanuel--God with you--or has He left you to navigate the confusion of infertility alone? Tears fall like raindrops and soak your pillow at night. You cannot see a rainbow during the storm. Is God faithful now?

The answer, hurting friend, is a resounding YES. There is a reason for the storm and trial you face. Without the rain, there would be no rainbow. Without the storms in your life, you would not be able to fully see the faithfulness of God through trials. When the storm of emotion passes, look outside. The sun will shine again and when it does, youll see your rainbow, that magnificent reminder of Gods faithfulness to you. Your rainbow may be unique to you. It may come in a deep, settled peace that wasnt there before--Gods faithfulness proven to you through the storms. Your rainbow may be a more intimate knowledge and relationship with God that you ever dreamed possible--a treasure worth more than any pot of gold. And who knows? Your rainbow may have curly brown hair and love ballet. God is faithful in all of His promises. He is faithful through infertility. He is faithful through the heartache of loss. He is faithful to never leave you or forsake you. He is faithful in all of His promises. He is faithful.


----------



## Godsjewel

hopeful2012 said:


> HI Ladies,
> I hope everyone had a great Easter ours was awesome. We told the family our news and everyone is so excited. It takes some pressure off of me since i wasnt sure how my mom would react. Me and the DH are so excited. We still have to tell his family but we know they will be estatic. Have a great day!

Yay! I'm glad you had a good one :thumbup:


----------



## Just_married

Our Easter was so busy, DH had to work (he's a musician & has to take it when it comes otherwise we would have no income, but we still managed church. 

I'm absolutely exhausted & was hoping for a day off myself today but he has dragged me into the town centre to meet relatives. I'm demanding a day off tomorrow & I'm going to have my sabbath then! Lol x


----------



## Godsjewel

Just_married said:


> Our Easter was so busy, DH had to work (he's a musician & has to take it when it comes otherwise we would have no income, but we still managed church.
> 
> I'm absolutely exhausted & was hoping for a day off myself today but he has dragged me into the town centre to meet relatives. I'm demanding a day off tomorrow & I'm going to have my sabbath then! Lol x

LOL!!! :haha:

What does your husband play? I used to play the drums for church many years ago and also played the flute when I was in 5th grade :thumbup:


----------



## prayingfor1

Godsjewel said:


> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> Our Easter was so busy, DH had to work (he's a musician & has to take it when it comes otherwise we would have no income, but we still managed church.
> 
> I'm absolutely exhausted & was hoping for a day off myself today but he has dragged me into the town centre to meet relatives. I'm demanding a day off tomorrow & I'm going to have my sabbath then! Lol x
> 
> LOL!!! :haha:
> 
> What does your husband play? I used to play the drums for church many years ago and also played the flute when I was in 5th grade :thumbup:Click to expand...

I played the drums from 5th-8th grade! I was the only girl in the band that played them! 

BTW, congratulations to all the bfp's! The Lord is surely working miracles here! :happydance:


----------



## katelynnb

Godsjewel said:


> katelynnb said:
> 
> 
> Awesome group to find. I'm in my two week limbo waiting to see if im pregnant after a mc in feb. praying for a successful pregnancy. Have you ladies read or heard of the book called- Praying through Your Pregnancy or Expecting praying for your child's development body and soul by marla taviano?? Great books. They both have a chapter for praying to conceive your child.
> 
> Hi Katelynn, welcome to the thread :hugs:
> 
> My name is Sarah and I'm glad you joined us. I'm very sorry to hear about your angel, I know God will help use us to comfort and encourage you through this journey.
> 
> I've never been to much of a reader, but may look into the books you noted, thanks.Click to expand...

Each week you read two very short pages the book is small in size.


----------



## Just_married

Godsjewel said:


> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> Our Easter was so busy, DH had to work (he's a musician & has to take it when it comes otherwise we would have no income, but we still managed church.
> 
> I'm absolutely exhausted & was hoping for a day off myself today but he has dragged me into the town centre to meet relatives. I'm demanding a day off tomorrow & I'm going to have my sabbath then! Lol x
> 
> LOL!!! :haha:
> 
> What does your husband play? I used to play the drums for church many years ago and also played the flute when I was in 5th grade :thumbup:Click to expand...

He's a guitarist and singer. Self taught & very good at what he does. In his wilder years he was in many punk bands, then he became a Christian and was in worship teams for years & then had his own Christian band for a few years called Throne Room. He's finally realised that just because he's a musician doesn't necessarily mean his ministry is in music and now does it to earn a livIng. He writes his own stuff too, in my opinion some of his songs are as good as anything I've heard being released these days. He's recording an album slowly but surely lol.

I'm jealous as I always wanted to play drums, in my opinion that is the coolest instrument! I don't play any instruments, I was too busy riding bikes/horses etc & I paint/draw/photograph everything. I manage my hubby too, I design his posters, network for bookings, design & manage his websites....I even do his hair! Lol!


----------



## BRK06

On the way to work, I saw these words written on a sign at a local church. It said, "Hope Is Real." I thought about it and (needless to say) agreed with the statement. But as I pondered the simple little phrase, I realized that for many people hope is not real. I believe that is one of the most important gifts we can give to another person, the gift of hope.
You see, someone who is hopeless and alone usually cannot help themselves out of their situations. They have a great sense of loss and helplessness. We must come alongside and bring the good news of Jesus Christ and all that He has to offer.
"The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly." John 10:10 KJV
One definition for hope is: To look forward to with confidence or expectation. We must bring the Word of God with all its hope to someone who does not know it is real. When we bring hope, we bring life. It is life changing to finally believe again. It is more than just asking God for something we so badly need; we must expect our miracle. Somewhere in the midst of asking, believing, and expecting God to answer, we will find what we are looking for.
"I am still confident of this: I will see the goodness of the Lord in the land of the living." Psalms 27:13 NIV
I have felt for a long time that the biggest problem we have in the world today is there are so many people who have lost hope. There seems to be so many hurts, problems, sicknesses, troubles, financial woes, family problems, world issues, political concerns, etc. It seems the world has no hope.
Apart from God, it is an awful, hopeless place. But with God's help, we can make it. I want you to know that whatever situation you find yourself in at this moment, there is hope. You may not be able to see or feel the hope, but it is there for you. How do we find the hope? There is only one place where hope can be found, and that is in Jesus Christ.
I did a word search in the Bible for the word 'hope' and found many wonderful passages. They were mostly in Psalms and Proverbs of course. David found himself in situations many times and had to remind himself that Hope is Real. It comes from God. Here are a few of David's prayers to God:
Psalms 39:7 NIV "But now, Lord, what do I look for? My hope is in you."
Psalms 42:11 NIV "Why are you downcast, O my soul? Why so disturbed within me? Put your hope in God, for I will yet praise him, my Savior and my God."
Psalms 25:4-5 NLT "Show me the path where I should walk, O LORD; point out the right road for me to follow. Lead me by your truth and teach me, for you are the God who saves me. All day long I put my hope in you."
Psalms 25:3 NIV "No one whose hope is in you will ever be put to shame,"
Psalms 33:18 NIV "But the eyes of the Lord are on those who fear him, on those whose hope is in his unfailing love,"
Psalms 119:49 NLT "Remember your promise to me, for it is my only hope."
Trust God. He wants you to trust Him. You need to agree with God about your situation. What does God say about who you are and what His will is for your life? Don't go by your feelings. Instead we should remind ourselves that God only has plans for us that are good. Jeremiah helps us remember what God has to say about us. "For I know the plans I have for you," says the LORD. "They are plans for good and not for disaster, to give you a future and a hope." Jeremiah 29:11 NLT
We do not need to be disappointed and feel alone. We can have hope! God's love in our hearts will ignite the flames of hope we have buried deep inside our hearts. God's Word can encourage us as we read it with great anticipation and faith. Paul writes in Romans these words of encouragement:
Romans 5:5 NIV "And hope does not disappoint us, because God has poured out his love into our hearts by the Holy Spirit, whom he has given us."
Romans 15:4 NIV "For everything that was written in the past was written to teach us, so that through endurance and the encouragement of the Scriptures we might have hope."
Here are a few key scriptures that help us to understand what we need to do. Words like "be strong, take courage, wait, reverently and worshipfully fear God, tarry for the hope, wait patiently for it, and be joyful in hope. They are all action words we need to work on. Read these scriptures out loud during your devotional times. Watch how hope will come alive in your heart as you speak the Word of God over yourself and your situation.
Psalms 31:24 AMP "Be strong and let your heart take courage, all you who wait for and hope for and expect the Lord!"
Psalms 119:74 AMP "Those who reverently and worshipfully fear You will see me and be glad, because I have hoped in Your word and tarried for it."
Isaiah 40:31 NLT "But those who wait on the LORD will find new strength. They will fly high on wings like eagles. They will run and not grow weary. They will walk and not faint."
Romans 8:24b, 25 NIV " But hope that is seen is no hope at all. Who hopes for what he already has? But if we hope for what we do not yet have, we wait for it patiently."
Romans 12:12 NIV "Be joyful in hope, patient in affliction, faithful in prayer."
I don't want this to be just another devotional. I want it to bring life to you. Pray out loud the words of hope into your life and your situations. I have hope! My hope is in the Lord! I will be strong and wait on the Lord. I trust God with my life and the life of my family. Speak these words every day. Hope Is Real. It comes from God! He has placed it in your heart. Speak it out and watch what God will do for you.
Romans 15:13 "May the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace as you trust in him, so that you may overflow with hope by the power of the Holy Spirit."
What is your need today? Is it for a financial blessing, healing in your body, a new job, a house or car, etc? Whatever it is, take it to Jesus today. Is there someone in your life today that needs encouraging? Speak the Words of hope that bring life. Hope Is Real, just try it.


----------



## BRK06

Praise God for all our April BFPs so far!!! :happydance: Congrats ladies and I pray you have a very happy and healthy 9 months!!!

For all our new sisters, Welcome!! I'm Kim, and I'm very glad you've joined us! :hugs: 

Thank you so much for your prayers for my mom. She's still dealing with some pain and muscle contractions in her back, but she is up and moving around, and went back to work today! 

As for me, vacation was a blast, but there's no place like home :) (I've had a furry, purring shadow from the second I walked in! :haha: ) It was such a blessing to spend time with old friends and family and to see new places! If you haven't ever seen the trees in Sequoia National Park, you should if you can... They are quite impressive! 

I've missed you ladies!! I hope your weekend was great and that your week is getting off to a good start!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> On the way to work, I saw these words written on a sign at a local church. It said, "Hope Is Real." I thought about it and (needless to say) agreed with the statement. But as I pondered the simple little phrase, I realized that for many people hope is not real. I believe that is one of the most important gifts we can give to another person, the gift of hope.
> You see, someone who is hopeless and alone usually cannot help themselves out of their situations. They have a great sense of loss and helplessness. We must come alongside and bring the good news of Jesus Christ and all that He has to offer.
> "The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly." John 10:10 KJV
> One definition for hope is: To look forward to with confidence or expectation. We must bring the Word of God with all its hope to someone who does not know it is real. When we bring hope, we bring life. It is life changing to finally believe again. It is more than just asking God for something we so badly need; we must expect our miracle. Somewhere in the midst of asking, believing, and expecting God to answer, we will find what we are looking for.
> "I am still confident of this: I will see the goodness of the Lord in the land of the living." Psalms 27:13 NIV
> I have felt for a long time that the biggest problem we have in the world today is there are so many people who have lost hope. There seems to be so many hurts, problems, sicknesses, troubles, financial woes, family problems, world issues, political concerns, etc. It seems the world has no hope.
> Apart from God, it is an awful, hopeless place. But with God's help, we can make it. I want you to know that whatever situation you find yourself in at this moment, there is hope. You may not be able to see or feel the hope, but it is there for you. How do we find the hope? There is only one place where hope can be found, and that is in Jesus Christ.
> I did a word search in the Bible for the word 'hope' and found many wonderful passages. They were mostly in Psalms and Proverbs of course. David found himself in situations many times and had to remind himself that Hope is Real. It comes from God. Here are a few of David's prayers to God:
> Psalms 39:7 NIV "But now, Lord, what do I look for? My hope is in you."
> Psalms 42:11 NIV "Why are you downcast, O my soul? Why so disturbed within me? Put your hope in God, for I will yet praise him, my Savior and my God."
> Psalms 25:4-5 NLT "Show me the path where I should walk, O LORD; point out the right road for me to follow. Lead me by your truth and teach me, for you are the God who saves me. All day long I put my hope in you."
> Psalms 25:3 NIV "No one whose hope is in you will ever be put to shame,"
> Psalms 33:18 NIV "But the eyes of the Lord are on those who fear him, on those whose hope is in his unfailing love,"
> Psalms 119:49 NLT "Remember your promise to me, for it is my only hope."
> Trust God. He wants you to trust Him. You need to agree with God about your situation. What does God say about who you are and what His will is for your life? Don't go by your feelings. Instead we should remind ourselves that God only has plans for us that are good. Jeremiah helps us remember what God has to say about us. "For I know the plans I have for you," says the LORD. "They are plans for good and not for disaster, to give you a future and a hope." Jeremiah 29:11 NLT
> We do not need to be disappointed and feel alone. We can have hope! God's love in our hearts will ignite the flames of hope we have buried deep inside our hearts. God's Word can encourage us as we read it with great anticipation and faith. Paul writes in Romans these words of encouragement:
> Romans 5:5 NIV "And hope does not disappoint us, because God has poured out his love into our hearts by the Holy Spirit, whom he has given us."
> Romans 15:4 NIV "For everything that was written in the past was written to teach us, so that through endurance and the encouragement of the Scriptures we might have hope."
> Here are a few key scriptures that help us to understand what we need to do. Words like "be strong, take courage, wait, reverently and worshipfully fear God, tarry for the hope, wait patiently for it, and be joyful in hope. They are all action words we need to work on. Read these scriptures out loud during your devotional times. Watch how hope will come alive in your heart as you speak the Word of God over yourself and your situation.
> Psalms 31:24 AMP "Be strong and let your heart take courage, all you who wait for and hope for and expect the Lord!"
> Psalms 119:74 AMP "Those who reverently and worshipfully fear You will see me and be glad, because I have hoped in Your word and tarried for it."
> Isaiah 40:31 NLT "But those who wait on the LORD will find new strength. They will fly high on wings like eagles. They will run and not grow weary. They will walk and not faint."
> Romans 8:24b, 25 NIV " But hope that is seen is no hope at all. Who hopes for what he already has? But if we hope for what we do not yet have, we wait for it patiently."
> Romans 12:12 NIV "Be joyful in hope, patient in affliction, faithful in prayer."
> I don't want this to be just another devotional. I want it to bring life to you. Pray out loud the words of hope into your life and your situations. I have hope! My hope is in the Lord! I will be strong and wait on the Lord. I trust God with my life and the life of my family. Speak these words every day. Hope Is Real. It comes from God! He has placed it in your heart. Speak it out and watch what God will do for you.
> Romans 15:13 "May the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace as you trust in him, so that you may overflow with hope by the power of the Holy Spirit."
> What is your need today? Is it for a financial blessing, healing in your body, a new job, a house or car, etc? Whatever it is, take it to Jesus today. Is there someone in your life today that needs encouraging? Speak the Words of hope that bring life. Hope Is Real, just try it.


Good word sis!


----------



## LillySapphire

HUGE congrats to all of the BFP blessings!!! Wow, God is really moving in this thread. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Byson

Hi ladies...hope everyone had a good easter...Congrats to all the BFPs :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Just_married

Hi ladies,
Hope you are all well. I wanted to let you know what's happening with Ayren, my friends baby who is now 3 weeks old. The fact that he is alive is a miracle as the chances of survival were very slim, he needs your prayer again, a real healing miracle again, this is an update from his mum Jo
"Just a little update on Ayren.. He has caught an infection, (thought hosp were ment to be the cleanest &best place to be) so they hav him on strong antibiotics before it comes to anything serious. He is still on the ventilator. They tried him off it again on thursday there but he didnt cope, he did last longer than last time so it is showing he is getting stronger. The surgeons think he is struggling to cope breathing as the hole he had in the diaphram was large so there is not a lot of muscle there, and this is the muscle which helps support you when breathing, so waiting to hear what the next steps are with this, He is still quite sleepy from the drugs he was on which they dont think is helping either, He is now off all the drugs he was on for the condition,Which is fantastic as he is only 3 weeks old and has put up so much of a fight so far, The next steps are him being able to breathe on his own, he is getting stronger day by day. Thanks everybody again for keeping him in your thoughts and prayers as it seems to be working for him, he is getting the strength from somewhere xxxx"

Thank you so much ladies for every little prayer for this wee one xxx


----------



## Godsjewel

Just_married said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope you are all well. I wanted to let you know what's happening with Ayren, my friends baby who is now 3 weeks old. The fact that he is alive is a miracle as the chances of survival were very slim, he needs your prayer again, a real healing miracle again, this is an update from his mum Jo
> "Just a little update on Ayren.. He has caught an infection, (thought hosp were ment to be the cleanest &best place to be) so they hav him on strong antibiotics before it comes to anything serious. He is still on the ventilator. They tried him off it again on thursday there but he didnt cope, he did last longer than last time so it is showing he is getting stronger. The surgeons think he is struggling to cope breathing as the hole he had in the diaphram was large so there is not a lot of muscle there, and this is the muscle which helps support you when breathing, so waiting to hear what the next steps are with this, He is still quite sleepy from the drugs he was on which they dont think is helping either, He is now off all the drugs he was on for the condition,Which is fantastic as he is only 3 weeks old and has put up so much of a fight so far, The next steps are him being able to breathe on his own, he is getting stronger day by day. Thanks everybody again for keeping him in your thoughts and prayers as it seems to be working for him, he is getting the strength from somewhere xxxx"
> 
> Thank you so much ladies for every little prayer for this wee one xxx

Lord Jesus I lift up this precious baby to You. Heavenly Father you allowed this precious child life. Heal this baby, Lord. You are doctors of all doctors. I ask that you extend Your Almighty Powerful Right Hand over this child and heal him Lord. Work a wonderous miracle in this family's life Lord so that they may testify of your love and mercy. I pray that you give the mom strength, comfort her soul Lord. Place a peace in her heart. Touch her heart Lord so that she may place all of her trust in You. In Jesus Most Holy Precious Name I pray. Amen


----------



## Godsjewel

For those of you who don&#8217;t know, I am a proud mother of a 9 ½ yr old girl named Taylor. I was blessed with her in my life when she was 3yrs old. She is my husband&#8217;s daughter and I love her as though she were my own. 

Taylor was diagnosed with leukemia one month before I met her. She has been through many things in her young life&#8230;cancer (chemo, meds, many trips to the hospital), birth mom not being around and an infection in her blood when she was 5. If you were to meet her today, you would see this young girl with reddish hair, full of life and love. You would never be able to tell what she has been through because of the smile on her face and the welcoming hug we she would give.

I believe she is in my life for a reason and vice versa. She has taught me to be strong and that no matter what we face, we can get through it.

I wanted to share this slideshow of Tay that my husband made.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIT2fV-HVpE&feature=player_embedded


This is Taylor now.
https://i.imgur.com/Je6p9.jpg


----------



## Godsjewel

Trust Me in every detail of your life. Nothing is random in My kingdom. Everything that happens fits into a pattern for good, to those who love Me. Instead of trying to analyze the intricacies of the pattern, focus your energy on trusting Me and thanking Me at all times. Nothing is wasted when you walk close to Me. Even your mistakes and sins can be recycled into something good, through My transforming grace.

While you were still living in darkness, I began to shine the Light of My Presence into your sin-stained life. Finally, I lifted you up out of the mire into My marvelous Light. Having sacrificed My very Life for you, I can be trusted in every facet of your life.

But blessed is the one who trusts in the LORD, whose confidence is in him. Jeremiah 17:7
And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him, who[a] have been called according to his purpose. Romans 8:28
He lifted me out of the slimy pit, out of the mud and mire; he set my feet on a rock and gave me a firm place to stand. Psalm 40:2
But you are a chosen race, a royal priesthood, a dedicated nation, [God's] own [a]purchased, special people, that you may set forth the wonderful deeds and display the virtues and perfections of Him Who called you out of darkness into His marvelous light. 1 Peter 2:9


----------



## PrincessBree

Congrats to all the ladies who got a bfp!!Many blessings to you all and hope you all had a beautiful Easter weekend.I am not going to be online much over the next few weeks maybe just now and again-but I know that there will be many unexpected BFPs miracles coming to this thread and I am very excited to hear the testimonies!!!Love and blessings to you all xx


----------



## Rdy2bAMommy

Hello, moms2b!!!!

I'm new to BnB and looking for good, healthy, and positive encouragement from those ttc. I'm ttc for the first time (well for 3 months now) and everything seems so overwhelming!!! Trying to take this one month at a time. God is faithful and knows my heart, I just need a little help in the patience department.


----------



## LillyLee

Rdy2bAMommy said:


> Hello, moms2b!!!!
> 
> I'm new to BnB and looking for good, healthy, and positive encouragement from those ttc. I'm ttc for the first time (well for 3 months now) and everything seems so overwhelming!!! Trying to take this one month at a time. God is faithful and knows my heart, I just need a little help in the patience department.

Welcome! This is a very inspiring thread and I hope you find encouragement from all of the ladies on here!


----------



## AMP1117

QUOTE=Rdy2bAMommy;16919315]Hello, moms2b!!!!

I'm new to BnB and looking for good, healthy, and positive encouragement from those ttc. I'm ttc for the first time (well for 3 months now) and everything seems so overwhelming!!! Trying to take this one month at a time. God is faithful and knows my heart, I just need a little help in the patience department.[/QUOTE]

I'm right there with ya! 

I was at Church on Sunday. I was crying as I saw at least 5 babies all cuddled with their mothers and I could not help but feel despair. At the end of the service a woman came up to me and we started talking. She had been crying for the exact same reason as I was. She asked me how long I had been ttc and I said 5 months. I asked her the same question...she said 3 years...

I was humbled by this. Why, I am unsure of. But I had to think that God had this woman come up to me for a reason. Maybe so I would know I am not alone in this "battle for a baby" or maybe so that I would see that He is saying to me "have a little faith will ya! Its only been 5 months!" Who knows what His reasons are...I just pray each day for the strength to not wallow in my own self pity and instead to pray for others who have had a much longer journey with heartache than I have. I pray that all of us will get our :bfp:!


----------



## Godsjewel

AMP1117 said:


> QUOTE=Rdy2bAMommy;16919315]Hello, moms2b!!!!
> 
> I'm new to BnB and looking for good, healthy, and positive encouragement from those ttc. I'm ttc for the first time (well for 3 months now) and everything seems so overwhelming!!! Trying to take this one month at a time. God is faithful and knows my heart, I just need a little help in the patience department.

I'm right there with ya! 

I was at Church on Sunday. I was crying as I saw at least 5 babies all cuddled with their mothers and I could not help but feel despair. At the end of the service a woman came up to me and we started talking. She had been crying for the exact same reason as I was. She asked me how long I had been ttc and I said 5 months. I asked her the same question...she said 3 years...

I was humbled by this. Why, I am unsure of. But I had to think that God had this woman come up to me for a reason. Maybe so I would know I am not alone in this "battle for a baby" or maybe so that I would see that He is saying to me "have a little faith will ya! Its only been 5 months!" Who knows what His reasons are...I just pray each day for the strength to not wallow in my own self pity and instead to pray for others who have had a much longer journey with heartache than I have. I pray that all of us will get our :bfp:![/QUOTE]

Oh sweetie, you are still very early in your ttc efforts. It's normal for a healthy couple to conceive within the first year of trying, you have time:flower:

I have been on this journey for over 4 1/2 yrs and am still standing strong in my faith, knowing God has a plan in all of this. I rather have His timing than my own.


----------



## Just_married

Godsjewel said:


> AMP1117 said:
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Rdy2bAMommy;16919315]Hello, moms2b!!!!
> 
> I'm new to BnB and looking for good, healthy, and positive encouragement from those ttc. I'm ttc for the first time (well for 3 months now) and everything seems so overwhelming!!! Trying to take this one month at a time. God is faithful and knows my heart, I just need a little help in the patience department.
> 
> I'm right there with ya!
> 
> I was at Church on Sunday. I was crying as I saw at least 5 babies all cuddled with their mothers and I could not help but feel despair. At the end of the service a woman came up to me and we started talking. She had been crying for the exact same reason as I was. She asked me how long I had been ttc and I said 5 months. I asked her the same question...she said 3 years...
> 
> I was humbled by this. Why, I am unsure of. But I had to think that God had this woman come up to me for a reason. Maybe so I would know I am not alone in this "battle for a baby" or maybe so that I would see that He is saying to me "have a little faith will ya! Its only been 5 months!" Who knows what His reasons are...I just pray each day for the strength to not wallow in my own self pity and instead to pray for others who have had a much longer journey with heartache than I have. I pray that all of us will get our :bfp:!Click to expand...

Oh sweetie, you are still very early in your ttc efforts. It's normal for a healthy couple to conceive within the first year of trying, you have time:flower:

I have been on this journey for over 4 1/2 yrs and am still standing strong in my faith, knowing God has a plan in all of this. I rather have His timing than my own.[/QUOTE]

I'm standing with you on this one, we are on cycle 14 of ttc (not long compated to many) and the one thing that comforts me when I've been disappointed each month is that God has a plan. Comes a point when you reach the end of your own strength and you have no option but to rely on His. My family have been through some diffIcult times and possibly me having a baby sooner would have meant I couldn't support them as much as I can at the moment, so thank you, Yahweh, that your timing will be perfect!


----------



## BRK06

Just_married said:


> Hi ladies,
> Hope you are all well. I wanted to let you know what's happening with Ayren, my friends baby who is now 3 weeks old. The fact that he is alive is a miracle as the chances of survival were very slim, he needs your prayer again, a real healing miracle again, this is an update from his mum Jo
> "Just a little update on Ayren.. He has caught an infection, (thought hosp were ment to be the cleanest &best place to be) so they hav him on strong antibiotics before it comes to anything serious. He is still on the ventilator. They tried him off it again on thursday there but he didnt cope, he did last longer than last time so it is showing he is getting stronger. The surgeons think he is struggling to cope breathing as the hole he had in the diaphram was large so there is not a lot of muscle there, and this is the muscle which helps support you when breathing, so waiting to hear what the next steps are with this, He is still quite sleepy from the drugs he was on which they dont think is helping either, He is now off all the drugs he was on for the condition,Which is fantastic as he is only 3 weeks old and has put up so much of a fight so far, The next steps are him being able to breathe on his own, he is getting stronger day by day. Thanks everybody again for keeping him in your thoughts and prayers as it seems to be working for him, he is getting the strength from somewhere xxxx"
> 
> Thank you so much ladies for every little prayer for this wee one xxx

Praise God! What a fighter... He's come this far already. Thank you for the update! I will continue to pray for this little guy and his family.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> For those of you who dont know, I am a proud mother of a 9 ½ yr old girl named Taylor. I was blessed with her in my life when she was 3yrs old. She is my husbands daughter and I love her as though she were my own.
> 
> Taylor was diagnosed with leukemia one month before I met her. She has been through many things in her young lifecancer (chemo, meds, many trips to the hospital), birth mom not being around and an infection in her blood when she was 5. If you were to meet her today, you would see this young girl with reddish hair, full of life and love. You would never be able to tell what she has been through because of the smile on her face and the welcoming hug we she would give.
> 
> I believe she is in my life for a reason and vice versa. She has taught me to be strong and that no matter what we face, we can get through it.
> 
> I wanted to share this slideshow of Tay that my husband made.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIT2fV-HVpE&feature=player_embedded
> 
> 
> This is Taylor now.
> https://i.imgur.com/Je6p9.jpg

Thank you for sharing, Sis! The slideshow is really sweet... Such a brave, strong, beautiful blessing to you and DH!


----------



## Godsjewel

I have been ttc for

4 yrs 7 months
1,670 days
40,080 hours
2,404,800 minutes

And guess who has been there all along during that timeMy precious Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ. I would be a hot mess if He wasnt in my life, I would fall into depression and constantly be saddened every time I seen a baby or a pregnant woman. I dont want to live my life concerned about when its going to happen, I want to fall so in love with Jesus that He is what I think about. 

Ive done everything I can afford to do to conceive, but it didnt work. I have gone to multiple doctor appointments, done numerous tests, blood work, Ive been pricked, poked and prodded and it has not worked. I have had 2 laparoscopic surgeries to take out the endometriosis, cysts and scar tissue and it has not worked. I have done 6 IUIs, 3 of them medicated with Femara and that didnt work. I have done one natural cycle with clomid and that didnt work. 

Have I given up hopeNO WAY! This makes me even more excited, sounds crazy right???, but what a miracle its going to be the day God starts to form that child in my womb with him being my only hope, this way I can boast about what my Lord has done for me. Only He knows the reasons why Im on this journey and I know I can rest safe in His arms. 

You see I have committed my life to Him, I have committed my heart to Him, I have committed my safekeeping to Him, I have committed my future to Him.
I have put my entire trust and confidence in Him, and I dont believe He brought me this far to leave me! When I face impossible situations in my life, He will help me through them. He will not leave me! He will not forsake me. He will make a way through the sea of obstructions. He will help me around the mountains of difficulty. He will not allow the enemy of destruction to destroy me! For greater is He that is within me than he that is within the world.

Listen! Isaiah 43:2 When you pass through the waters, I will be with you, and through the rivers, they shall not overflow you. When you walk through the fire, you shall not be burned, neither shall the flame kindle upon you.

My friend, hold on in the midst of the fire! He will be there, right in the fire with you. Dont panic! Dont be dismayed! Dont give up! Dont quit! Just keep on holding on!

Nothing shall be able to separate me from the love of God. Shall tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or peril, or sword? Nay, in all these things we are more than conquerors through Him that loved us. For I am persuaded that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come, Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord. What an assurance!

I pray God touches each person who reads this message, this was truly put on my heart to write today.

Love you all!


----------



## BRK06

Rdy2bAMommy said:


> Hello, moms2b!!!!
> 
> I'm new to BnB and looking for good, healthy, and positive encouragement from those ttc. I'm ttc for the first time (well for 3 months now) and everything seems so overwhelming!!! Trying to take this one month at a time. God is faithful and knows my heart, I just need a little help in the patience department.

Welcome! I've found that when I pray for strength, patience, and wisdom, our Father (being the wonderful one that He is) puts me in a position to learn to find strength in Him, gives me "hurry up and wait" situations to learn patience, and I usually find I'm a bit more wise after all that! (I also believe He has a great sense of humor... That's been my looong TTC journey in a nutshell :haha: ) I pray you find the same encouragement from these awesome ladies that I have! Hang in there :)


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> I have been ttc for
> 
> 4 yrs 7 months
> 1,670 days
> 40,080 hours
> 2,404,800 minutes
> 
> And guess who has been there all along during that timeMy precious Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ. I would be a hot mess if He wasnt in my life, I would fall into depression and constantly be saddened every time I seen a baby or a pregnant woman. I dont want to live my life concerned about when its going to happen, I want to fall so in love with Jesus that He is what I think about.
> 
> Ive done everything I can afford to do to conceive, but it didnt work. I have gone to multiple doctor appointments, done numerous tests, blood work, Ive been pricked, poked and prodded and it has not worked. I have had 2 laparoscopic surgeries to take out the endometriosis, cysts and scar tissue and it has not worked. I have done 6 IUIs, 3 of them medicated with Femara and that didnt work. I have done one natural cycle with clomid and that didnt work.
> 
> Have I given up hopeNO WAY! This makes me even more excited, sounds crazy right???, but what a miracle its going to be the day God starts to form that child in my womb with him being my only hope, this way I can boast about what my Lord has done for me. Only He knows the reasons why Im on this journey and I know I can rest safe in His arms.
> 
> You see I have committed my life to Him, I have committed my heart to Him, I have committed my safekeeping to Him, I have committed my future to Him.
> I have put my entire trust and confidence in Him, and I dont believe He brought me this far to leave me! When I face impossible situations in my life, He will help me through them. He will not leave me! He will not forsake me. He will make a way through the sea of obstructions. He will help me around the mountains of difficulty. He will not allow the enemy of destruction to destroy me! For greater is He that is within me than he that is within the world.
> 
> Listen! Isaiah 43:2 When you pass through the waters, I will be with you, and through the rivers, they shall not overflow you. When you walk through the fire, you shall not be burned, neither shall the flame kindle upon you.
> 
> My friend, hold on in the midst of the fire! He will be there, right in the fire with you. Dont panic! Dont be dismayed! Dont give up! Dont quit! Just keep on holding on!
> 
> Nothing shall be able to separate me from the love of God. Shall tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or peril, or sword? Nay, in all these things we are more than conquerors through Him that loved us. For I am persuaded that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come, Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord. What an assurance!
> 
> I pray God touches each person who reads this message, this was truly put on my heart to write today.
> 
> Love you all!

AMEN!! Amen! :happydance:
Very well said Sis! Thank you!


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Rdy2bAMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hello, moms2b!!!!
> 
> I'm new to BnB and looking for good, healthy, and positive encouragement from those ttc. I'm ttc for the first time (well for 3 months now) and everything seems so overwhelming!!! Trying to take this one month at a time. God is faithful and knows my heart, I just need a little help in the patience department.
> 
> Welcome! I've found that when I pray for strength, patience, and wisdom, our Father (being the wonderful one that He is) puts me in a position to learn to find strength in Him, gives me "hurry up and wait" situations to learn patience, and I usually find I'm a bit more wise after all that! (I also believe He has a great sense of humor... That's been my looong TTC journey in a nutshell :haha: ) I pray you find the same encouragement from these awesome ladies that I have! Hang in there :)Click to expand...


I need to take the time and relax a bit and believe that God has a plan for me. I tend to forget that especially as of lately. Two of my friends had babies this week and one more found out she is having twins!!! Argh I can't even get pregnant with number 1. The saddest part of it all is as all of my friends continue to grow their families they seem to have less and less in common with me so I hear from them less and less. TTC seems to be a lonely road lately....:shrug:


----------



## BRK06

Shout To The Lord


My Jesus, my Saviour
Lord there is none like You,
All of my days, I want to praise
The wonders of Your mighty love.
My comfort, my shelter
Tower of refuge and strength,
Let every breath, all that I am
Never cease to worship You.

Shout to the Lord, all the earth let us sing
Power and majesty, Praise to the King.
Mountains bow down and the seas will roar
At the sound of Your name.
I sing for joy at the work of Your hands.
Forever I'll love You, Forever I'll stand.
Nothing compares to the promise
I have in You.


----------



## prayingfor1

Godsjewel said:


> For those of you who dont know, I am a proud mother of a 9 ½ yr old girl named Taylor. I was blessed with her in my life when she was 3yrs old. She is my husbands daughter and I love her as though she were my own.
> 
> Taylor was diagnosed with leukemia one month before I met her. She has been through many things in her young lifecancer (chemo, meds, many trips to the hospital), birth mom not being around and an infection in her blood when she was 5. If you were to meet her today, you would see this young girl with reddish hair, full of life and love. You would never be able to tell what she has been through because of the smile on her face and the welcoming hug we she would give.
> 
> I believe she is in my life for a reason and vice versa. She has taught me to be strong and that no matter what we face, we can get through it.
> 
> I wanted to share this slideshow of Tay that my husband made.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIT2fV-HVpE&feature=player_embedded
> 
> 
> 
> This is Taylor now.
> https://i.imgur.com/Je6p9.jpg

What a beautiful slideshow...it made me cry! And Tay is so beautiful!


----------



## prayingfor1

Godsjewel said:


> I have been ttc for
> 
> 4 yrs 7 months
> 1,670 days
> 40,080 hours
> 2,404,800 minutes
> 
> And guess who has been there all along during that timeMy precious Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ. I would be a hot mess if He wasnt in my life, I would fall into depression and constantly be saddened every time I seen a baby or a pregnant woman. I dont want to live my life concerned about when its going to happen, I want to fall so in love with Jesus that He is what I think about.
> 
> Ive done everything I can afford to do to conceive, but it didnt work. I have gone to multiple doctor appointments, done numerous tests, blood work, Ive been pricked, poked and prodded and it has not worked. I have had 2 laparoscopic surgeries to take out the endometriosis, cysts and scar tissue and it has not worked. I have done 6 IUIs, 3 of them medicated with Femara and that didnt work. I have done one natural cycle with clomid and that didnt work.
> 
> Have I given up hopeNO WAY! This makes me even more excited, sounds crazy right???, but what a miracle its going to be the day God starts to form that child in my womb with him being my only hope, this way I can boast about what my Lord has done for me. Only He knows the reasons why Im on this journey and I know I can rest safe in His arms.
> 
> You see I have committed my life to Him, I have committed my heart to Him, I have committed my safekeeping to Him, I have committed my future to Him.
> I have put my entire trust and confidence in Him, and I dont believe He brought me this far to leave me! When I face impossible situations in my life, He will help me through them. He will not leave me! He will not forsake me. He will make a way through the sea of obstructions. He will help me around the mountains of difficulty. He will not allow the enemy of destruction to destroy me! For greater is He that is within me than he that is within the world.
> 
> Listen! Isaiah 43:2 When you pass through the waters, I will be with you, and through the rivers, they shall not overflow you. When you walk through the fire, you shall not be burned, neither shall the flame kindle upon you.
> 
> My friend, hold on in the midst of the fire! He will be there, right in the fire with you. Dont panic! Dont be dismayed! Dont give up! Dont quit! Just keep on holding on!
> 
> Nothing shall be able to separate me from the love of God. Shall tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or peril, or sword? Nay, in all these things we are more than conquerors through Him that loved us. For I am persuaded that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come, Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord. What an assurance!
> 
> I pray God touches each person who reads this message, this was truly put on my heart to write today.
> 
> Love you all!


Thank you for this, sis! Your faith is inspirational! 

BTW, your profile pic is beautiful!


----------



## prayingfor1

Heather11 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rdy2bAMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hello, moms2b!!!!
> 
> I'm new to BnB and looking for good, healthy, and positive encouragement from those ttc. I'm ttc for the first time (well for 3 months now) and everything seems so overwhelming!!! Trying to take this one month at a time. God is faithful and knows my heart, I just need a little help in the patience department.
> 
> Welcome! I've found that when I pray for strength, patience, and wisdom, our Father (being the wonderful one that He is) puts me in a position to learn to find strength in Him, gives me "hurry up and wait" situations to learn patience, and I usually find I'm a bit more wise after all that! (I also believe He has a great sense of humor... That's been my looong TTC journey in a nutshell :haha: ) I pray you find the same encouragement from these awesome ladies that I have! Hang in there :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I need to take the time and relax a bit and believe that God has a plan for me. I tend to forget that especially as of lately. Two of my friends had babies this week and one more found out she is having twins!!! Argh I can't even get pregnant with number 1. The saddest part of it all is as all of my friends continue to grow their families they seem to have less and less in common with me so I hear from them less and less. TTC seems to be a lonely road lately....:shrug:Click to expand...


I'm totally with you on that. I definitely feel like I've lost touch with friends now that they have kids and I still don't. It can feel really lonely :( We just need to remember to lean on the friend that will never leave us...God! He will ALWAYS be there for us!


----------



## Just_married

Godsjewel said:


> I have been ttc for
> 
> 4 yrs 7 months
> 1,670 days
> 40,080 hours
> 2,404,800 minutes
> 
> And guess who has been there all along during that timeMy precious Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ. I would be a hot mess if He wasnt in my life, I would fall into depression and constantly be saddened every time I seen a baby or a pregnant woman. I dont want to live my life concerned about when its going to happen, I want to fall so in love with Jesus that He is what I think about.
> 
> Ive done everything I can afford to do to conceive, but it didnt work. I have gone to multiple doctor appointments, done numerous tests, blood work, Ive been pricked, poked and prodded and it has not worked. I have had 2 laparoscopic surgeries to take out the endometriosis, cysts and scar tissue and it has not worked. I have done 6 IUIs, 3 of them medicated with Femara and that didnt work. I have done one natural cycle with clomid and that didnt work.
> 
> Have I given up hopeNO WAY! This makes me even more excited, sounds crazy right???, but what a miracle its going to be the day God starts to form that child in my womb with him being my only hope, this way I can boast about what my Lord has done for me. Only He knows the reasons why Im on this journey and I know I can rest safe in His arms.
> 
> You see I have committed my life to Him, I have committed my heart to Him, I have committed my safekeeping to Him, I have committed my future to Him.
> I have put my entire trust and confidence in Him, and I dont believe He brought me this far to leave me! When I face impossible situations in my life, He will help me through them. He will not leave me! He will not forsake me. He will make a way through the sea of obstructions. He will help me around the mountains of difficulty. He will not allow the enemy of destruction to destroy me! For greater is He that is within me than he that is within the world.
> 
> Listen! Isaiah 43:2 When you pass through the waters, I will be with you, and through the rivers, they shall not overflow you. When you walk through the fire, you shall not be burned, neither shall the flame kindle upon you.
> 
> My friend, hold on in the midst of the fire! He will be there, right in the fire with you. Dont panic! Dont be dismayed! Dont give up! Dont quit! Just keep on holding on!
> 
> Nothing shall be able to separate me from the love of God. Shall tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or peril, or sword? Nay, in all these things we are more than conquerors through Him that loved us. For I am persuaded that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come, Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord. What an assurance!
> 
> I pray God touches each person who reads this message, this was truly put on my heart to write today.
> 
> Love you all!

Thank you for such an inspiring post, I pray if my journey takes me 4.5 years down the road that I will be as positive and still full of faith as you are.

I turned to my DH the other day and said "do you think Gods waiting till the doctors say it's impossible so He can say 'Eeeeer, let's see about that'".
He just laughed :)


----------



## Heather11

prayingfor1 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rdy2bAMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hello, moms2b!!!!
> 
> I'm new to BnB and looking for good, healthy, and positive encouragement from those ttc. I'm ttc for the first time (well for 3 months now) and everything seems so overwhelming!!! Trying to take this one month at a time. God is faithful and knows my heart, I just need a little help in the patience department.
> 
> Welcome! I've found that when I pray for strength, patience, and wisdom, our Father (being the wonderful one that He is) puts me in a position to learn to find strength in Him, gives me "hurry up and wait" situations to learn patience, and I usually find I'm a bit more wise after all that! (I also believe He has a great sense of humor... That's been my looong TTC journey in a nutshell :haha: ) I pray you find the same encouragement from these awesome ladies that I have! Hang in there :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I need to take the time and relax a bit and believe that God has a plan for me. I tend to forget that especially as of lately. Two of my friends had babies this week and one more found out she is having twins!!! Argh I can't even get pregnant with number 1. The saddest part of it all is as all of my friends continue to grow their families they seem to have less and less in common with me so I hear from them less and less. TTC seems to be a lonely road lately....:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm totally with you on that. I definitely feel like I've lost touch with friends now that they have kids and I still don't. It can feel really lonely :( We just need to remember to lean on the friend that will never leave us...God! He will ALWAYS be there for us!Click to expand...

I'm tryin!! :flower:


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rdy2bAMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hello, moms2b!!!!
> 
> I'm new to BnB and looking for good, healthy, and positive encouragement from those ttc. I'm ttc for the first time (well for 3 months now) and everything seems so overwhelming!!! Trying to take this one month at a time. God is faithful and knows my heart, I just need a little help in the patience department.
> 
> Welcome! I've found that when I pray for strength, patience, and wisdom, our Father (being the wonderful one that He is) puts me in a position to learn to find strength in Him, gives me "hurry up and wait" situations to learn patience, and I usually find I'm a bit more wise after all that! (I also believe He has a great sense of humor... That's been my looong TTC journey in a nutshell :haha: ) I pray you find the same encouragement from these awesome ladies that I have! Hang in there :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I need to take the time and relax a bit and believe that God has a plan for me. I tend to forget that especially as of lately. Two of my friends had babies this week and one more found out she is having twins!!! Argh I can't even get pregnant with number 1. The saddest part of it all is as all of my friends continue to grow their families they seem to have less and less in common with me so I hear from them less and less. TTC seems to be a lonely road lately....:shrug:Click to expand...

I understand that pretty well. I've noticed the same with some of my old friends too. That's the great thing about this group- everyone here "gets it." We gotta stick together! :friends:


----------



## brittany12

Can you ladies say a prayer for me? I've been trying for 9 months now and after last cycle i told myself i HAVE to stop! I cant keep doing this anymore. It was comsuming my life. This cycle (i'm about to ovulate) and i've done better. I prayed and just told God I'm ready and whenever he is ready i'll be waiting. And that I know he has a plan for us and it will happen so i'll be waiting. I've been doing well with sticking to that, but as more and more of the ladies i've been following get their bfps and the more and more announcements from friends i hear the harder it gets. I just want a baby so bad and DH wants one more then me and i feel as if i'm letting him down when af comes every month. It just hurts knowing its another month gone with out a baby :( So please just say a prayer for me that i can keep up the faith and positive attitude and remember that it'll happen on his time :)

thank you!


----------



## brittany12

Godsjewel said:


> I have been ttc for
> 
> 4 yrs 7 months
> 1,670 days
> 40,080 hours
> 2,404,800 minutes
> 
> And guess who has been there all along during that timeMy precious Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ. I would be a hot mess if He wasnt in my life, I would fall into depression and constantly be saddened every time I seen a baby or a pregnant woman. I dont want to live my life concerned about when its going to happen, I want to fall so in love with Jesus that He is what I think about.
> 
> Ive done everything I can afford to do to conceive, but it didnt work. I have gone to multiple doctor appointments, done numerous tests, blood work, Ive been pricked, poked and prodded and it has not worked. I have had 2 laparoscopic surgeries to take out the endometriosis, cysts and scar tissue and it has not worked. I have done 6 IUIs, 3 of them medicated with Femara and that didnt work. I have done one natural cycle with clomid and that didnt work.
> 
> Have I given up hopeNO WAY! This makes me even more excited, sounds crazy right???, but what a miracle its going to be the day God starts to form that child in my womb with him being my only hope, this way I can boast about what my Lord has done for me. Only He knows the reasons why Im on this journey and I know I can rest safe in His arms.
> 
> You see I have committed my life to Him, I have committed my heart to Him, I have committed my safekeeping to Him, I have committed my future to Him.
> I have put my entire trust and confidence in Him, and I dont believe He brought me this far to leave me! When I face impossible situations in my life, He will help me through them. He will not leave me! He will not forsake me. He will make a way through the sea of obstructions. He will help me around the mountains of difficulty. He will not allow the enemy of destruction to destroy me! For greater is He that is within me than he that is within the world.
> 
> Listen! Isaiah 43:2 When you pass through the waters, I will be with you, and through the rivers, they shall not overflow you. When you walk through the fire, you shall not be burned, neither shall the flame kindle upon you.
> 
> My friend, hold on in the midst of the fire! He will be there, right in the fire with you. Dont panic! Dont be dismayed! Dont give up! Dont quit! Just keep on holding on!
> 
> Nothing shall be able to separate me from the love of God. Shall tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or peril, or sword? Nay, in all these things we are more than conquerors through Him that loved us. For I am persuaded that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come, Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord. What an assurance!
> 
> I pray God touches each person who reads this message, this was truly put on my heart to write today.
> 
> Love you all!


seriously brought tears to my eyes! That helped me so much! I'm so glad that he put that on your heart to tell us :) thank you!


----------



## Jumik

Good morning ladies. It is 3:05 a.m. here in sweet T&T and I am staring at a blaring :bfp: that only God could have given. For me it's more than a pregnancy but His confirmation that I am healed. Thank You Jesus!

I was expecting AF yesterday as I thought I was out due to 3 low temps that caused FF to take off my crosshairs at 10DPO so I stopped temping since and decided to wait for AF. Today is 14DPO!! (I ahve a 12 dy LF w/o fail). I ignored every possible symptom until I was late (which is a NEVER) but God was in complete control it seems.

Now I ask your prayer that I accept His plan whatever it may be...be it a H&H 9 mths or short lived. I just thank Him for healing at the moment, hope and faith, and most of all the prayer and encouragement to hold on to Jesus from you ladies.

Lord God of Abraham, Isaac and Israel, let it be known today that You are God in all the earth and there is no-one like You.

P.s. DH is sleeping what should I do?..LOL

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a6c29 I was charting but not timing BD time.


----------



## Just_married

I know I'm always asking for prayer, but my family need it today if you have 2 minutes could you remember them. It's exactly a year today that we lost my gran (my mums mum) and today of all days my mum is spending it with my dad while he gets a heart procedure done, which just happens to be the hospital my gran died in. 
The only comfort is that my gran was a woman of faith. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## uwa_amanda

Jumik said:


> P.s. DH is sleeping what should I do?..LOL
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a6c29 I was charting but not timing BD time.

Wake him up! :haha:


----------



## Byson

Jumik said:


> Good morning ladies. It is 3:05 a.m. here in sweet T&T and I am staring at a blaring :bfp: that only God could have given. For me it's more than a pregnancy but His confirmation that I am healed. Thank You Jesus!
> 
> I was expecting AF yesterday as I thought I was out due to 3 low temps that caused FF to take off my crosshairs at 10DPO so I stopped temping since and decided to wait for AF. Today is 14DPO!! (I ahve a 12 dy LF w/o fail). I ignored every possible symptom until I was late (which is a NEVER) but God was in complete control it seems.
> 
> Now I ask your prayer that I accept His plan whatever it may be...be it a H&H 9 mths or short lived. I just thank Him for healing at the moment, hope and faith, and most of all the prayer and encouragement to hold on to Jesus from you ladies.
> 
> Lord God of Abraham, Isaac and Israel, let it be known today that You are God in all the earth and there is no-one like You.
> 
> P.s. DH is sleeping what should I do?..LOL
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a6c29 I was charting but not timing BD time.

Congratulations....God is awesome:happydance:

wake him up:haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

Jumik said:


> Good morning ladies. It is 3:05 a.m. here in sweet T&T and I am staring at a blaring :bfp: that only God could have given. For me it's more than a pregnancy but His confirmation that I am healed. Thank You Jesus!
> 
> I was expecting AF yesterday as I thought I was out due to 3 low temps that caused FF to take off my crosshairs at 10DPO so I stopped temping since and decided to wait for AF. Today is 14DPO!! (I ahve a 12 dy LF w/o fail). I ignored every possible symptom until I was late (which is a NEVER) but God was in complete control it seems.
> 
> Now I ask your prayer that I accept His plan whatever it may be...be it a H&H 9 mths or short lived. I just thank Him for healing at the moment, hope and faith, and most of all the prayer and encouragement to hold on to Jesus from you ladies.
> 
> Lord God of Abraham, Isaac and Israel, let it be known today that You are God in all the earth and there is no-one like You.
> 
> P.s. DH is sleeping what should I do?..LOL
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a6c29 I was charting but not timing BD time.


Glory to God!!! I'm super duper excited for you sweetheart :happydance:

I don't know how you could keep quiet, I would be shouting it from the rooftop:haha:

I will be praying for you and baby :hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Jumik said:


> Good morning ladies. It is 3:05 a.m. here in sweet T&T and I am staring at a blaring :bfp: that only God could have given. For me it's more than a pregnancy but His confirmation that I am healed. Thank You Jesus!
> 
> I was expecting AF yesterday as I thought I was out due to 3 low temps that caused FF to take off my crosshairs at 10DPO so I stopped temping since and decided to wait for AF. Today is 14DPO!! (I ahve a 12 dy LF w/o fail). I ignored every possible symptom until I was late (which is a NEVER) but God was in complete control it seems.
> 
> Now I ask your prayer that I accept His plan whatever it may be...be it a H&H 9 mths or short lived. I just thank Him for healing at the moment, hope and faith, and most of all the prayer and encouragement to hold on to Jesus from you ladies.
> 
> Lord God of Abraham, Isaac and Israel, let it be known today that You are God in all the earth and there is no-one like You.
> 
> P.s. DH is sleeping what should I do?..LOL
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a6c29 I was charting but not timing BD time.

OUR gOD IS GOOD - CONGRATS HUN :happydance::happydance: wake DH up:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Godsjewel said:


> I have been ttc for
> 
> 4 yrs 7 months
> 1,670 days
> 40,080 hours
> 2,404,800 minutes
> 
> And guess who has been there all along during that timeMy precious Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ. I would be a hot mess if He wasnt in my life, I would fall into depression and constantly be saddened every time I seen a baby or a pregnant woman. I dont want to live my life concerned about when its going to happen, I want to fall so in love with Jesus that He is what I think about.
> 
> Ive done everything I can afford to do to conceive, but it didnt work. I have gone to multiple doctor appointments, done numerous tests, blood work, Ive been pricked, poked and prodded and it has not worked. I have had 2 laparoscopic surgeries to take out the endometriosis, cysts and scar tissue and it has not worked. I have done 6 IUIs, 3 of them medicated with Femara and that didnt work. I have done one natural cycle with clomid and that didnt work.
> 
> Have I given up hopeNO WAY! This makes me even more excited, sounds crazy right???, but what a miracle its going to be the day God starts to form that child in my womb with him being my only hope, this way I can boast about what my Lord has done for me. Only He knows the reasons why Im on this journey and I know I can rest safe in His arms.
> 
> You see I have committed my life to Him, I have committed my heart to Him, I have committed my safekeeping to Him, I have committed my future to Him.
> I have put my entire trust and confidence in Him, and I dont believe He brought me this far to leave me! When I face impossible situations in my life, He will help me through them. He will not leave me! He will not forsake me. He will make a way through the sea of obstructions. He will help me around the mountains of difficulty. He will not allow the enemy of destruction to destroy me! For greater is He that is within me than he that is within the world.
> 
> Listen! Isaiah 43:2 When you pass through the waters, I will be with you, and through the rivers, they shall not overflow you. When you walk through the fire, you shall not be burned, neither shall the flame kindle upon you.
> 
> My friend, hold on in the midst of the fire! He will be there, right in the fire with you. Dont panic! Dont be dismayed! Dont give up! Dont quit! Just keep on holding on!
> 
> Nothing shall be able to separate me from the love of God. Shall tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or peril, or sword? Nay, in all these things we are more than conquerors through Him that loved us. For I am persuaded that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come, Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord. What an assurance!
> 
> I pray God touches each person who reads this message, this was truly put on my heart to write today.
> 
> Love you all!

I barely reply on here but I do go thru the thread every single day - and look forward to read what u've posted..and it always makes sense...thanks for alway thinking of us, and keeping us in ur prayers...may the lord continue blessing u and ur family...u are trully a god sent:hugs: :hugs: this really brought me to tears :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Just_married said:


> I know I'm always asking for prayer, but my family need it today if you have 2 minutes could you remember them. It's exactly a year today that we lost my gran (my mums mum) and today of all days my mum is spending it with my dad while he gets a heart procedure done, which just happens to be the hospital my gran died in.
> The only comfort is that my gran was a woman of faith.
> Thanks in advance!

Hun, that's what we are here for, to encourage, support and be a prayer warrior for you.

I'm sorry to hear about your grandma, but am so happy that she knew our wonderful Lord.

I will pray that God brings peace to you and your family through this time that your dad is in the hospital. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Jumik

Well I didn't wake him, I left the test and a little 'letter' from his unborn child on his desk :haha:

He eventually got up all puffy eyed, barely walking with sleep, at about 7:45 stood by his desk read it...
"Dear daddy, with God's grace I'll see you in December. Please take care of mummy, she worries too much but God is in control...PS. Mummy wants a girl, but I might be a boy", 

then he stomped straight back to bed like a baby. He said he couldn't handle how dramatic the news was revealed so he went to pray then he told me I should have woke him up when I did it. He can't handle the drama :haha:

It was too funny:rofl:


----------



## Godsjewel

Then the LORD took note of Sarah as He had said, and the LORD did for Sarah as He had promised.
So Sarah conceived and bore a son to Abraham in his old age, at the appointed time of which God had spoken to him.
Genesis 21:1-2

(Love the fact that my name is in this scripture :haha:)

Is anything too difficult for the Lord? Is the creation of a child in a barren womb too hard for God? No! Is the adoption of a parentless child to the specifically predestined family too hard for God? No! Is a fulfilled, contented happy life without children too hard for God? No! Is peace for the childless couple too hard for God? No! Is God receiving glory through this difficult experience too difficult for God? No!

When Sarah heard the Lord say that she would conceive a child in her old age, she laughed and then denied it when confronted. Why? She was afraid--probably afraid that she had been caught and may have feared the consequences. We all get afraid through our infertility: afraid of the toll on our marriage, relationships with friends and family, afraid of dying a lonely old person with no children or grandchildren, afraid of missing out on the joys of pregnancy or parenting. If fear haunts you, maybe you feel a little like Sarah did. Fear rises when the end of the cycle looms, so we laugh and pretend everything is okay. Okay, so it didnt work this month. Thats fine. We have a trip planned anyway. I wouldnt want to be sick over the holidays. All the while the fear of holding your child only in your hearts and not in your arms grips you tighter and tighter.

Jump over to Genesis 21:1-2. The time had come. Sarahs barren womb was about to spring to life! The Lord took note of Sarah as He had said and the Lord did for Sarah as He had promised. God gave them Isaac at the appointed time. This is such a beautiful example of Gods ultimate wisdom. He knew the absolute, exact time that Isaac needed to be conceived. Not one day early, not even one month too late. 

But Sarah was 90! Wasnt that too late? Not even one millisecond! God knew exactly what child would be conceived each and every cycle. He knew exactly when to allow conception to occur to achieve His perfect plan. Through Abraham and Isaacs lineage came the earthly family of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. Look at the people affected by Isaac! What if he had been born to Abraham and Sarah in their 20s and 30s when they probably felt he should have been? That child would not have been the same person! Everything would have been different! 

Perhaps thats what God is waiting on with you and your family. Perhaps Hes waiting on just the right time to bring just the right child into your womb. Perhaps Hes waiting for just the right adoption to go through to bring just the exact child He has planned for you to love, nurture and raise in your heritage. Perhaps Hes waiting until just the right time to give you the peace you need to know that its okay to stop trying. Whatever His plan, as He reveals to you what you need, you can rest in the assurance that His plans are perfect, His timing is impeccable, and His heart and love for you are unfathomable.


----------



## Godsjewel

Jumik said:


> Well I didn't wake him, I left the test and a little 'letter' from his unborn child on his desk :haha:
> 
> He eventually got up all puffy eyed, barely walking with sleep, at about 7:45 stood by his desk read it...
> "Dear daddy, with God's grace I'll see you in December. Please take care of mummy, she worries too much but God is in control...PS. Mummy wants a girl, but I might be a boy",
> 
> then he stomped straight back to bed like a baby. He said he couldn't handle how dramatic the news was revealed so he went to pray then he told me I should have woke him up :haha:
> 
> It was too funny:rofl:


Awww, that is so precious! :wohoo:
You have my eyes watering over here sister...lol!


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi my sweet sisters! I just wanted to let you know I will be leaving tomorrow to Lake Tahoe with my love. We are going away for our 5 yr wedding anniversary, which is on April 14th. Please pray that we have a safe trip, as I hear it is snowing there this week.

Here are a couple of pics from my special day.

We did it!
https://i.imgur.com/jqLam.jpg


Tay was 4 when we got married.
https://i.imgur.com/bsAC2.jpg


I wanted to get married in September, but my husband said he couldnt wait. Good thing we got married in April, that way my Grandma got to see me get married, she passed away in September, the time I wanted to get married.
https://i.imgur.com/oiFGu.jpg

My hubby and I choreographed our wedding dance, it wasnt too shabby.
https://i.imgur.com/FDEvD.jpg

We did a special dance with Taylor.
https://i.imgur.com/9msEd.jpg


----------



## Jumik

You are so gorgeous Sarah!!!! Your wedding pics are wonderful. You guys look real happy.


----------



## MummyWant2be

U are Beautiful... these are perfect Buddy...All the best - enjoy the trip and have a safe one :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Jumik said:


> You are so gorgeous Sarah!!!! Your wedding pics are wonderful. You guys look real happy.

You are very kind! The Lord has truly blessed me with a wonderful husband and daughter.


----------



## Godsjewel

MummyWant2be said:


> U are Beautiful... these are perfect Buddy...All the best - enjoy the trip and have a safe one :thumbup:

Thank you hun!


----------



## Just_married

Godsjewel said:


> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> I know I'm always asking for prayer, but my family need it today if you have 2 minutes could you remember them. It's exactly a year today that we lost my gran (my mums mum) and today of all days my mum is spending it with my dad while he gets a heart procedure done, which just happens to be the hospital my gran died in.
> The only comfort is that my gran was a woman of faith.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Hun, that's what we are here for, to encourage, support and be a prayer warrior for you.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your grandma, but am so happy that she knew our wonderful Lord.
> 
> I will pray that God brings peace to you and your family through this time that your dad is in the hospital. Please keep us updated.Click to expand...

Thanks so much. Got a call from mum to say heart procedure went well & he might get home tonight! I also asked her how she was feeling about today's date (1yr since losing her mum). Know what her reply was? "I felt my burden being lifted off earlier, someone must have been praying". 

Hope you have a wonderful holiday & 5th anniversary. We are going away in 2 weeks for our 1st anniversary. Hearing about your trip has made me so excited about mines!


----------



## Godsjewel

Just_married said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> I know I'm always asking for prayer, but my family need it today if you have 2 minutes could you remember them. It's exactly a year today that we lost my gran (my mums mum) and today of all days my mum is spending it with my dad while he gets a heart procedure done, which just happens to be the hospital my gran died in.
> The only comfort is that my gran was a woman of faith.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Hun, that's what we are here for, to encourage, support and be a prayer warrior for you.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your grandma, but am so happy that she knew our wonderful Lord.
> 
> I will pray that God brings peace to you and your family through this time that your dad is in the hospital. Please keep us updated.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much. Got a call from mum to say heart procedure went well & he might get home tonight! I also asked her how she was feeling about today's date (1yr since losing her mum). Know what her reply was? "I felt my burden being lifted off earlier, someone must have been praying".
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful holiday & 5th anniversary. We are going away in 2 weeks for our 1st anniversary. Hearing about your trip has made me so excited about mines!Click to expand...

That is wonderful news sweetie! Thank you Lord for showing yourself in this situation, you are amazing and we give you all the praise and glory. :happydance:


----------



## prayingfor1

Godsjewel said:


> Hi my sweet sisters! I just wanted to let you know I will be leaving tomorrow to Lake Tahoe with my love. We are going away for our 5 yr wedding anniversary, which is on April 14th. Please pray that we have a safe trip, as I hear it is snowing there this week.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from my special day.
> 
> We did it!
> https://i.imgur.com/jqLam.jpg
> 
> 
> Tay was 4 when we got married.
> https://i.imgur.com/bsAC2.jpg
> 
> 
> I wanted to get married in September, but my husband said he couldnt wait. Good thing we got married in April, that way my Grandma got to see me get married, she passed away in September, the time I wanted to get married.
> https://i.imgur.com/oiFGu.jpg
> 
> My hubby and I choreographed our wedding dance, it wasnt too shabby.
> https://i.imgur.com/FDEvD.jpg
> 
> We did a special dance with Taylor.
> https://i.imgur.com/9msEd.jpg

Absolutely gorgeous pictures! Happy Anniversary! Have a safe and wonderful trip!


----------



## prayingfor1

Jumik said:


> Good morning ladies. It is 3:05 a.m. here in sweet T&T and I am staring at a blaring :bfp: that only God could have given. For me it's more than a pregnancy but His confirmation that I am healed. Thank You Jesus!
> 
> I was expecting AF yesterday as I thought I was out due to 3 low temps that caused FF to take off my crosshairs at 10DPO so I stopped temping since and decided to wait for AF. Today is 14DPO!! (I ahve a 12 dy LF w/o fail). I ignored every possible symptom until I was late (which is a NEVER) but God was in complete control it seems.
> 
> Now I ask your prayer that I accept His plan whatever it may be...be it a H&H 9 mths or short lived. I just thank Him for healing at the moment, hope and faith, and most of all the prayer and encouragement to hold on to Jesus from you ladies.
> 
> Lord God of Abraham, Isaac and Israel, let it be known today that You are God in all the earth and there is no-one like You.
> 
> P.s. DH is sleeping what should I do?..LOL
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a6c29 I was charting but not timing BD time.

Woohoo! Another BFP! Praise the Lord! 

I was cracking up when I read the story about how you told your hubby. I always imagine myself doing something clever to tell my DH when we get pregnant. Then I think about how excited I'm going to be and that I'll be screaming and crying...I'm sure my DH would figure it out before my well thought out plan will take shape! lol!


----------



## uwa_amanda

Sarah, you have a very beautiful family. If I didn't know any better, I would have thought that Taylor was your daughter.


----------



## kelkel82

QUOTE=brittany12;16940797]Can you ladies say a prayer for me? I've been trying for 9 months now and after last cycle i told myself i HAVE to stop! I cant keep doing this anymore. It was comsuming my life. This cycle (i'm about to ovulate) and i've done better. I prayed and just told God I'm ready and whenever he is ready i'll be waiting. And that I know he has a plan for us and it will happen so i'll be waiting. I've been doing well with sticking to that, but as more and more of the ladies i've been following get their bfps and the more and more announcements from friends i hear the harder it gets. I just want a baby so bad and DH wants one more then me and i feel as if i'm letting him down when af comes every month. It just hurts knowing its another month gone with out a baby :( So please just say a prayer for me that i can keep up the faith and positive attitude and remember that it'll happen on his time :)

thank you![/QUOTE]

Thanks for being honest AND I can relate! It's a tough road and it doesn't help to stuff all those feelings. Will def pray for you!



Jumik said:


> Good morning ladies. It is 3:05 a.m. here in sweet T&T and I am staring at a blaring :bfp: that only God could have given. For me it's more than a pregnancy but His confirmation that I am healed. Thank You Jesus!
> 
> I was expecting AF yesterday as I thought I was out due to 3 low temps that caused FF to
> take off my crosshairs at 10DPO so I stopped temping since and decided to wait for AF. Today is 14DPO!! (I ahve a 12 dy LF w/o fail). I ignored every possible symptom until I was late (which is a NEVER) but God was in complete control it seems.
> 
> Now I ask your prayer that I accept His plan whatever it may be...be it a H&H 9 mths or short lived. I just thank Him for healing at the moment, hope and faith, and most of all the prayer and encouragement to hold on to Jesus from you ladies.
> 
> Lord God of Abraham, Isaac and Israel, let it be known today that You are God in all the earth and there is no-one like You.
> 
> P.s. DH is sleeping what should I do?..LOL
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a6c29 I was charting but not timing BD time.

PTL! This is awesome news! When your symptoms point to "no" God can say "YES!"



Godsjewel said:


> Hi my sweet sisters! I just wanted to let you know I will be leaving tomorrow to Lake Tahoe with my love. We are going away for our 5 yr wedding anniversary, which is on April 14th. Please pray that we have a safe trip, as I hear it is snowing there this week.



Yay! Enjoy your anniversary! You'll probably drive right past me. :)


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> Sarah, you have a very beautiful family. If I didn't know any better, I would have thought that Taylor was your daughter.

Thanks Amanda:flower:

I'm truly blessed with my family.


----------



## Rdy2bAMommy

Deciding to not feel bad for myself today and here on out!!!! My cousin's fiance' is currently in labor and I'm so happy for her. Usually, I would feel soooo horrible when I would hear the word "pregnant" or "expecting"...now, there is a sense of peace. Not saying that the Enemy isn't trying to bombard my mind with torment, it's just now Im going making the choice to speak good about myself and TTC. NO MORE TEARS....hopefully! The only tears I want are tears of joy when I see :bfp: BE BLESSED!!!:flower:


----------



## Heather11

Heather11 said:


> prayingfor1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rdy2bAMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hello, moms2b!!!!
> 
> I'm new to BnB and looking for good, healthy, and positive encouragement from those ttc. I'm ttc for the first time (well for 3 months now) and everything seems so overwhelming!!! Trying to take this one month at a time. God is faithful and knows my heart, I just need a little help in the patience department.
> 
> Welcome! I've found that when I pray for strength, patience, and wisdom, our Father (being the wonderful one that He is) puts me in a position to learn to find strength in Him, gives me "hurry up and wait" situations to learn patience, and I usually find I'm a bit more wise after all that! (I also believe He has a great sense of humor... That's been my looong TTC journey in a nutshell :haha: ) I pray you find the same encouragement from these awesome ladies that I have! Hang in there :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I need to take the time and relax a bit and believe that God has a plan for me. I tend to forget that especially as of lately. Two of my friends had babies this week and one more found out she is having twins!!! Argh I can't even get pregnant with number 1. The saddest part of it all is as all of my friends continue to grow their families they seem to have less and less in common with me so I hear from them less and less. TTC seems to be a lonely road lately....:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm totally with you on that. I definitely feel like I've lost touch with friends now that they have kids and I still don't. It can feel really lonely :( We just need to remember to lean on the friend that will never leave us...God! He will ALWAYS be there for us!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm tryin!! :flower:Click to expand...


Sooo true! :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

Jumik said:


> Well I didn't wake him, I left the test and a little 'letter' from his unborn child on his desk :haha:
> 
> He eventually got up all puffy eyed, barely walking with sleep, at about 7:45 stood by his desk read it...
> "Dear daddy, with God's grace I'll see you in December. Please take care of mummy, she worries too much but God is in control...PS. Mummy wants a girl, but I might be a boy",
> 
> then he stomped straight back to bed like a baby. He said he couldn't handle how dramatic the news was revealed so he went to pray then he told me I should have woke him up when I did it. He can't handle the drama :haha:
> 
> It was too funny:rofl:

Soooooooo exciting!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> uwa_amanda said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, you have a very beautiful family. If I didn't know any better, I would have thought that Taylor was your daughter.
> 
> Thanks Amanda:flower:
> 
> I'm truly blessed with my family.Click to expand...

Happy Anniversary! Have an amazing time!!!! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

Rdy2bAMommy said:


> Deciding to not feel bad for myself today and here on out!!!! My cousin's fiance' is currently in labor and I'm so happy for her. Usually, I would feel soooo horrible when I would hear the word "pregnant" or "expecting"...now, there is a sense of peace. Not saying that the Enemy isn't trying to bombard my mind with torment, it's just now Im going making the choice to speak good about myself and TTC. NO MORE TEARS....hopefully! The only tears I want are tears of joy when I see :bfp: BE BLESSED!!!:flower:


Such a great attitude to have!!!! :flower: I am really trying to do the same! I feel like I have been surrounded by pregnant people and babies and I am just trying to focus on me and not worry about them! :winkwink:


----------



## BRK06

brittany12 said:


> Can you ladies say a prayer for me? I've been trying for 9 months now and after last cycle i told myself i HAVE to stop! I cant keep doing this anymore. It was comsuming my life. This cycle (i'm about to ovulate) and i've done better. I prayed and just told God I'm ready and whenever he is ready i'll be waiting. And that I know he has a plan for us and it will happen so i'll be waiting. I've been doing well with sticking to that, but as more and more of the ladies i've been following get their bfps and the more and more announcements from friends i hear the harder it gets. I just want a baby so bad and DH wants one more then me and i feel as if i'm letting him down when af comes every month. It just hurts knowing its another month gone with out a baby :( So please just say a prayer for me that i can keep up the faith and positive attitude and remember that it'll happen on his time :)
> 
> thank you!

Praying for you sweetie! It gets frustrating month after month to see that BFN (guilty for being a psycho lady here at one point too! :haha: ) All you can do is give this to the Lord and trust in Him! I have and it feels like the heaviest burden has been lifted from my shoulders! I'm not so stressed and feel more at peace with this whole thing. (I've been off BC in hopes of a family happening for 4 1/2 years, so that's saying something!) You're still under the year mark- Keep the faith, Sis! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Jumik said:


> Good morning ladies. It is 3:05 a.m. here in sweet T&T and I am staring at a blaring :bfp: that only God could have given. For me it's more than a pregnancy but His confirmation that I am healed. Thank You Jesus!
> 
> I was expecting AF yesterday as I thought I was out due to 3 low temps that caused FF to take off my crosshairs at 10DPO so I stopped temping since and decided to wait for AF. Today is 14DPO!! (I ahve a 12 dy LF w/o fail). I ignored every possible symptom until I was late (which is a NEVER) but God was in complete control it seems.
> 
> Now I ask your prayer that I accept His plan whatever it may be...be it a H&H 9 mths or short lived. I just thank Him for healing at the moment, hope and faith, and most of all the prayer and encouragement to hold on to Jesus from you ladies.
> 
> Lord God of Abraham, Isaac and Israel, let it be known today that You are God in all the earth and there is no-one like You.
> 
> P.s. DH is sleeping what should I do?..LOL
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a6c29 I was charting but not timing BD time.

Thank you Father for this miracle and healing our sister!!
Congrats Hun!!! I'm praying for a happy and healthy 9 months for you!! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Just_married said:


> I know I'm always asking for prayer, but my family need it today if you have 2 minutes could you remember them. It's exactly a year today that we lost my gran (my mums mum) and today of all days my mum is spending it with my dad while he gets a heart procedure done, which just happens to be the hospital my gran died in.
> The only comfort is that my gran was a woman of faith.
> Thanks in advance!

Praying for you and your family! Let us know how your dad is!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Hi my sweet sisters! I just wanted to let you know I will be leaving tomorrow to Lake Tahoe with my love. We are going away for our 5 yr wedding anniversary, which is on April 14th. Please pray that we have a safe trip, as I hear it is snowing there this week.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from my special day.
> 
> We did it!
> https://i.imgur.com/jqLam.jpg
> 
> 
> Tay was 4 when we got married.
> https://i.imgur.com/bsAC2.jpg
> 
> 
> I wanted to get married in September, but my husband said he couldnt wait. Good thing we got married in April, that way my Grandma got to see me get married, she passed away in September, the time I wanted to get married.
> https://i.imgur.com/oiFGu.jpg
> 
> My hubby and I choreographed our wedding dance, it wasnt too shabby.
> https://i.imgur.com/FDEvD.jpg
> 
> We did a special dance with Taylor.
> https://i.imgur.com/9msEd.jpg

Have a wonderful trip!! Your pics are so beautiful! It's good that you were able to share your day with your grandma :)


----------



## Just_married

BRK06 said:


> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> I know I'm always asking for prayer, but my family need it today if you have 2 minutes could you remember them. It's exactly a year today that we lost my gran (my mums mum) and today of all days my mum is spending it with my dad while he gets a heart procedure done, which just happens to be the hospital my gran died in.
> The only comfort is that my gran was a woman of faith.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Praying for you and your family! Let us know how your dad is!Click to expand...

thanks for your prayers, his procedure went well, he got home last night but when i visited him he wasn't making any sense & he was taken back in through the night with sepses and now on Oxygen & IV antibiotics, so please keep praying.


----------



## Godsjewel

Just_married said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> I know I'm always asking for prayer, but my family need it today if you have 2 minutes could you remember them. It's exactly a year today that we lost my gran (my mums mum) and today of all days my mum is spending it with my dad while he gets a heart procedure done, which just happens to be the hospital my gran died in.
> The only comfort is that my gran was a woman of faith.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Praying for you and your family! Let us know how your dad is!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for your prayers, his procedure went well, he got home last night but when i visited him he wasn't making any sense & he was taken back in through the night with sepses and now on Oxygen & IV antibiotics, so please keep praying.Click to expand...

PRAYING [-o&lt;


----------



## Mumma09

Godsjewel said:


> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> I know I'm always asking for prayer, but my family need it today if you have 2 minutes could you remember them. It's exactly a year today that we lost my gran (my mums mum) and today of all days my mum is spending it with my dad while he gets a heart procedure done, which just happens to be the hospital my gran died in.
> The only comfort is that my gran was a woman of faith.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Praying for you and your family! Let us know how your dad is!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for your prayers, his procedure went well, he got home last night but when i visited him he wasn't making any sense & he was taken back in through the night with sepses and now on Oxygen & IV antibiotics, so please keep praying.Click to expand...
> 
> PRAYING [-o&lt;Click to expand...

We serve a might God praying!


----------



## Mumma09

My computer has been down for a few days and flicking back quickly it seems we have had more BFP congrats!!! 

I am again blown away by how amazing our God is, I have had 13 tubes of blood taken in the last 3 days to make sure baby is ok and my HCG levels are increasing and how much the thyroid medication I was on needed to be increased (I have been told once on this medication you are on it for the rest of your life and when pregnant, doses usually need to be doubled) got a call yesterday telling me to stop all medication because my body has taken over and is running fine on its own the Dr was amazed!! 
and then had a call today that the HCG levels which they said if they had gone up by at least 60% would mean a healthy pregnancy had gone up by almost 100% woohoo!!!!!!

He is mighty indeed love how he squashes the impossible and has the Drs scratching their heads trying to work out how that could happen :=) !!!

So be encouraged ladies God knows the desires of your heart and He is holding onto every moment of your life and catches every tear that you cry, and it is His hearts desire to give you yours and nothing at all is impossible for Him!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Okay! Okay! I admit it! I might as well confess. It seems I cant hide it anymore.

I am nosey.

I dont mean that Im just a little curious about people. I am flat-out nosey! I get a thrill out of people watching in the mall and wondering what they carry in their bulging shopping bags. The other day I even read my nieces comments on her MySpace pages and actually emailed her to ask what her friend was talking about! My husband says I get a look when I start eavesdropping on the people at the next table. Can I help it if my sensitive ears pick up on interesting conversations? Truth be told, I think people are fascinating and I want to know what goes on in their lives!

Being the nosey creature that I am, it drives me crazy when I get just a glimpse of something, but I cannot see the entire story. Case in point: limousines with dark windows! They drive me nuts! I know there has to be someone important inside--I just cant see them. Is it a high-powered politician? Oooh, maybe its some famous actor or actress! If I could only get a glimpse of that face! If theyd just roll the window down, I could see inside! I speed up or slow down to try to get a peek, but no matter how hard I strain to see what this glamorous vehicle carries, I cannot see through the darkened glass.

Kind of like infertility.

For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known. 
1 Corinthians 13:12

It would be so much easier to live under the weight of infertility if we knew why. Why does God allow my heart to be ripped apart every time I see someone else with a bulging belly or spit-up stains on their shoulder? Why do so many of my friends have baby showers while I have appointments with fertility specialists? Why cant I see His hand in my life? Why cant I see His plan?

Its because life has darkened windows just like a limousine! 

For now we see through a glass, darkly. For now, we cannot see the plan God has so lovingly designed for us. Its easy to assume that the vehicle of our lives is empty--there could be no great treasure inside! Now we know in part. We know that at least for a time we cannot conceive. Now we know its hard. Now we know we beg and plead for a baby but Gods silent answer of no resounds through our ears like a thousand trumpets. 

God knows its hard to see only a part of His plan. He knows its tough to only be able to eavesdrop on heavenly conversations and not be able to hear Gods every word about your life. But hang on! We know in part, but one day we will know fully.

If we knew every aspect of Gods plan, where would faith come in? What need would there be to trust God? If we knew fully now, there would be no need to peer into the Scriptures, to strain to hear the voice of God. There would be no reason to strive to seek His face. 

One day, youll know fully. Until then, keep eavesdropping on Heavens conversations. Peer into the darkened windows. Seek His face. 

And every time you see the darkened windows of a limousine, know that one day, the window will roll down. Youll finally see the treasure God placed inside of your life through the vehicle of infertility!


----------



## Just_married

Godsjewel said:


> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> I know I'm always asking for prayer, but my family need it today if you have 2 minutes could you remember them. It's exactly a year today that we lost my gran (my mums mum) and today of all days my mum is spending it with my dad while he gets a heart procedure done, which just happens to be the hospital my gran died in.
> The only comfort is that my gran was a woman of faith.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Praying for you and your family! Let us know how your dad is!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for your prayers, his procedure went well, he got home last night but when i visited him he wasn't making any sense & he was taken back in through the night with sepses and now on Oxygen & IV antibiotics, so please keep praying.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PRAYING [-o&lt;Click to expand...

Thank you. Feel like I'm going out of my mind. My 16yr ok DD never knew her own dad and he has been like a dad to her too & she is distraught. He had an MRI last year and they said he had early signs of vascular dementia even though he has the sharpest mind I know of. The hosp keep assuming his delirium is due to dementia and not an infection and won't even let my mum visit him outside of visiting hours 7-8pm. She would be able to tell them what's normal for him. I'm rebuking the thoughts that pop into my mind saying he could have had a vascular stroke and his confusion is permanent, I will not be afraid, I just prayed in agreement with DH that it's nearly an infection which will be fixed by IV. I'm just trying to keep busy until visiting tonight. I intend to speak with the nursing staff to remind them treatment is patient centred and to revolve round him and not their strict routines if my dad would benefit from my mum being present then I'm insisting she be present. Feeling angry at not being able to see him and give him a hug.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Hello ladies! I hope everyone is doing well! I've been working like a mad woman the past week so I haven't been able to post, but I have been catching up on everything during my breaks.

Jumik - Congratulations sis! God is so good :happydance: I'm praying that you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!


Mumma09 - Praise God for your good news :happydance:!!! I'm happy that God has blessed you with a healthy pregnancy that has made you healthier! Only God can do such amazing things. 


Just Married - Praying for God's healing for your dad!


Sarah - :wedding: HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!! Enjoy your trip!

Everyone - I'm praying for you all! Mark 16 tells the story of Mary Magdalene and Mary, the mother of James, as they went to the tomb to anoint Jesus. As they were walking they wondered, Who will roll away the stone from the door of the tomb for us? When they got there they discovered that the large stone had already been rolled away and that Jesus had risen. You might be wondering many things in your journey... Who? What? When? Where? Why? How? Just keep the faith and know that it will be done! It would have been difficult, if not impossible, for the two Marys to roll the stone away on their own. Just as the difficult/impossible was done for them, the same can and will be done for each of us! Be blessed!


----------



## LillyLee

Hey ladies,

Just wanted to let you all know that I got my BFP on Monday! DH and I are shocked, excited and scared as he still does not have a job. 

When I found out I was pregnant the first thing I did was pray that DH would have an open heart for the news. We definitely didn't expect for it to happen this quickly, 1 month after stopping BC, and I know it's definitely stressful since I just started my job and he has no prospects right now. What I do know is that God has a plan. When I told him it was as if he did a complete 180, he is so excited and was the first to say that this is a blessing and God will help us provide for this baby. 

I on the other hand need some prayers. My mother suffered an ectopic and 2 MC before she had my younger brother and I was in my teens at the time so I remember it all very clearly. I remember being so excited for each baby and then each time feeling so bitter and hating the world when they were taken away. I want to be so excited and rejoice for the life we have created, but the constantly negative part of me doesn't want this to also get taken away. I really need some help in accepting God's will right now, even if it means heartbreak.


----------



## LillyLee

Wow ladies, I usually don't post twice in a row but here goes!

Literally not ONE SECOND after I had posted my first message DH called and said he has an interview on Monday. I know God answers prayers, but forum postings, that's a new one! LOL (JK)


----------



## Godsjewel

LillyLee said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that I got my BFP on Monday! DH and I are shocked, excited and scared as he still does not have a job.
> 
> When I found out I was pregnant the first thing I did was pray that DH would have an open heart for the news. We definitely didn't expect for it to happen this quickly, 1 month after stopping BC, and I know it's definitely stressful since I just started my job and he has no prospects right now. What I do know is that God has a plan. When I told him it was as if he did a complete 180, he is so excited and was the first to say that this is a blessing and God will help us provide for this baby.
> 
> I on the other hand need some prayers. My mother suffered an ectopic and 2 MC before she had my younger brother and I was in my teens at the time so I remember it all very clearly. I remember being so excited for each baby and then each time feeling so bitter and hating the world when they were taken away. I want to be so excited and rejoice for the life we have created, but the constantly negative part of me doesn't want this to also get taken away. I really need some help in accepting God's will right now, even if it means heartbreak.


Congrats!!! :happydance:

I'm so glad that your hubby is excited, I'm sure that was a big weight lifted off your shoulders.

I'm sorry your mom had to go through all that and praying that your future will look much different.


----------



## BRK06

Just_married said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> I know I'm always asking for prayer, but my family need it today if you have 2 minutes could you remember them. It's exactly a year today that we lost my gran (my mums mum) and today of all days my mum is spending it with my dad while he gets a heart procedure done, which just happens to be the hospital my gran died in.
> The only comfort is that my gran was a woman of faith.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Praying for you and your family! Let us know how your dad is!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for your prayers, his procedure went well, he got home last night but when i visited him he wasn't making any sense & he was taken back in through the night with sepses and now on Oxygen & IV antibiotics, so please keep praying.Click to expand...

Will do sweetie! Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Mumma09 said:


> My computer has been down for a few days and flicking back quickly it seems we have had more BFP congrats!!!
> 
> I am again blown away by how amazing our God is, I have had 13 tubes of blood taken in the last 3 days to make sure baby is ok and my HCG levels are increasing and how much the thyroid medication I was on needed to be increased (I have been told once on this medication you are on it for the rest of your life and when pregnant, doses usually need to be doubled) got a call yesterday telling me to stop all medication because my body has taken over and is running fine on its own the Dr was amazed!!
> and then had a call today that the HCG levels which they said if they had gone up by at least 60% would mean a healthy pregnancy had gone up by almost 100% woohoo!!!!!!
> 
> He is mighty indeed love how he squashes the impossible and has the Drs scratching their heads trying to work out how that could happen :=) !!!
> 
> So be encouraged ladies God knows the desires of your heart and He is holding onto every moment of your life and catches every tear that you cry, and it is His hearts desire to give you yours and nothing at all is impossible for Him!!

Praise God!!! Thank you for sharing Sis! To God be the glory! I love how the docs say something is impossible and then He makes it happen anyway :D


----------



## BRK06

LillyLee said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that I got my BFP on Monday! DH and I are shocked, excited and scared as he still does not have a job.
> 
> When I found out I was pregnant the first thing I did was pray that DH would have an open heart for the news. We definitely didn't expect for it to happen this quickly, 1 month after stopping BC, and I know it's definitely stressful since I just started my job and he has no prospects right now. What I do know is that God has a plan. When I told him it was as if he did a complete 180, he is so excited and was the first to say that this is a blessing and God will help us provide for this baby.
> 
> I on the other hand need some prayers. My mother suffered an ectopic and 2 MC before she had my younger brother and I was in my teens at the time so I remember it all very clearly. I remember being so excited for each baby and then each time feeling so bitter and hating the world when they were taken away. I want to be so excited and rejoice for the life we have created, but the constantly negative part of me doesn't want this to also get taken away. I really need some help in accepting God's will right now, even if it means heartbreak.

Congrats Sis!! I'll be praying for you! There's no denying the great things He's done and huge ways that God has been moving in this thread. I'll keep DH in prayer as well. H&H 9 months to you!! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

And at the seventh time, when the priests had blown the trumpets, Joshua said to the people, Shout, for the LORD has given you the city. (*Joshua 6:16 ESV)

We have all heard the story of Joshua fighting the Battle of Jericho. *If you grew up in the church, you might have even learned a song about it. *It is a popular story that many are familiar with, but there is much to learn about the way God worked in this narrative. *Joshua was leading the Israelites into the promised land and it came time to take their first city. *They arrived at Jericho only to face an extremely well fortified city. *It didnt look good for the Israelites. God then told Joshua to march around the city for six days and blow horns, and in doing so, they would win Jericho (Joshua 6:1-6). *This sounds crazy, but it wasnt, because Gods plan was to get the glory in that battle. *After the final shout and the taking of Jericho, there was only one person that could receive the glory, that was God. *He does this in our lives as well. *We might think we are up against an obstacle that cannot be moved, but we have a God who takes care of his people for his glory. *David Platt in his book Radical says about this scripture:

This is how God works. *He puts his people in positions where they are desperate for his power, and then he shows his provision in ways that display his greatness.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

LillyLee said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that I got my BFP on Monday! DH and I are shocked, excited and scared as he still does not have a job.
> 
> When I found out I was pregnant the first thing I did was pray that DH would have an open heart for the news. We definitely didn't expect for it to happen this quickly, 1 month after stopping BC, and I know it's definitely stressful since I just started my job and he has no prospects right now. What I do know is that God has a plan. When I told him it was as if he did a complete 180, he is so excited and was the first to say that this is a blessing and God will help us provide for this baby.
> 
> I on the other hand need some prayers. My mother suffered an ectopic and 2 MC before she had my younger brother and I was in my teens at the time so I remember it all very clearly. I remember being so excited for each baby and then each time feeling so bitter and hating the world when they were taken away. I want to be so excited and rejoice for the life we have created, but the constantly negative part of me doesn't want this to also get taken away. I really need some help in accepting God's will right now, even if it means heartbreak.

Praise God :happydance:! Have a happy and healthy pregnancy! God bless your dh on Monday's interview!


----------



## Just_married

Good report about baby Ayren, been off big ventilator since yesterday, now just receiving oxygen through his nose. Thank you God!
Not so good about my dad, just back from visiting, he can't finish his sentences. He's confused and restless yet tired all at the same time. My heart is broken, he is normally chatty, loud, energetic, hard working & laughing. Please God heal him!


----------



## Godsjewel

Just_married said:


> Good report about baby Ayren, been off big ventilator since yesterday, now just receiving oxygen through his nose. Thank you God!
> Not so good about my dad, just back from visiting, he can't finish his sentences. He's confused and restless yet tired all at the same time. My heart is broken, he is normally chatty, loud, energetic, hard working & laughing. Please God heal him!

I'm sorry Hun, I know that must be very difficult. Our God is more than able to do a work in his body. Hoping to hear a praise report soon.


----------



## BRK06

I like it when things make sense. I want to think deeply about how to handle a situation or what path to take and I want all my paths and directions and decisions in life to make sense. I even convinced myself faith in God is logical, but God doesnt see it that way.

He tells us through Paul in 1 Corinthians 1:18 For the message of the cross is foolishness to those who are perishing, but to us who are being saved it is the power of God.

The cross foolish? NoOh wait, it doesnt make sense. An all-powerful God loves a rebellious sinful creation so much He sends His perfect Son to die. Sounds pretty far-fetched. Then there is the whole virgin-birth and blood-washed sins. From the outside we Christ-followers must sound pretty bizarre.

Far from logical is the fact that God Himself does not pretend to be knowable. He tells us,

For My thoughts are not your thoughts,
neither are your ways My ways,
declares the LORD.
As the heavens are higher than the earth,
so are My ways higher than your ways
and My thoughts than your thoughts. Isaiah 55:8-9

To our human understanding God will not make sense, but not because He is less intelligent than us  no just the opposite. His thoughts are so much higher than ours it would be like an astrophysicist trying to explain space flight to a two-year-old child only infinitely more difficult.

My human mind prefers neat bows and clean tidy understanding. Yet God doesnt work that way. He allows pain, suffering, mental illness, infertility, evil in this world. He allows it. I cant make sense of it and I wonder how now shall I live? I dont know. It doesnt make sense and I sit and puzzle and puzzle until as Dr. Seuss puts it my puzzler is sore. I never will understand because catch thisI am not God and God is much bigger than the tidy box I put Him in.

God doesnt need me tidying up His actions to make them more palatable. He did things and does things different than I would do them, but His ways are higher. He allows tsunamis, murders, rapes, infertility, famine, racial-cleansing. God doesnt make sense to me. The more I know of Him and His ways the less I understand Him. He is more and bigger than I could hope to understand  an eternity will not be enough to know Him fully.

But there are things I do know. I know God is good, faithful, just, love. Since God is all those things and more I can trust God who is beyond knowing or figuring out. I can cling to Him despite circumstances I cannot make sense of. In the face of unfulfilled longing, despite grief, or pain I cling to the God who is able to change all those things, but may not. I cling to Him because He is God and He is good.

What do you do when things dont make sense to you?


----------



## Just_married

My dad still the same. Ive Fasted since 8:30 last night. Prayed my head off. Pastor visited him, elder visited him. Who will be in agreement with me that this is a temporary difficulty and Gods healing is imminent? Amen?!


----------



## BRK06

Just_married said:


> My dad still the same. Ive Fasted since 8:30 last night. Prayed my head off. Pastor visited him, elder visited him. Who will be in agreement with me that this is a temporary difficulty and Gods healing is imminent? Amen?!

Amen Sis! I've been praying for you and your father as well. God is the Great Physician, and all things are possible through Him!
Depending on how bad the infection is, it could take a few more days for him to get it out of his system


----------



## Jumik

Just_married said:


> My dad still the same. Ive Fasted since 8:30 last night. Prayed my head off. Pastor visited him, elder visited him. Who will be in agreement with me that this is a temporary difficulty and Gods healing is imminent? Amen?!

Agreeing with you sis. Amen!


----------



## inGodstime

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to request a quick prayer from you.

I just found out my brother & SIL are expecting their 1st child in December, and I am overcome with happiness for them. At the same time, I am fighting a battle with jealousy. I am determined to fight Satan back though!

The most difficult part right now is that I feel like I am in limbo. DH has decided for now that he wants to wait to TTC, but he will "think about it" right now. We are NTNP. It's mostly difficult to see my brother & SIL be overjoyed, and my husband not feeling the same way about starting a family with me. 

Thank you, all of you, for being my sounding board.

Prayers to all of you struggling, and congratulations to those who are receiving their blessings soon!


----------



## BRK06

inGodstime said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to request a quick prayer from you.
> 
> I just found out my brother & SIL are expecting their 1st child in December, and I am overcome with happiness for them. At the same time, I am fighting a battle with jealousy. I am determined to fight Satan back though!
> 
> The most difficult part right now is that I feel like I am in limbo. DH has decided for now that he wants to wait to TTC, but he will "think about it" right now. We are NTNP. It's mostly difficult to see my brother & SIL be overjoyed, and my husband not feeling the same way about starting a family with me.
> 
> Thank you, all of you, for being my sounding board.
> 
> Prayers to all of you struggling, and congratulations to those who are receiving their blessings soon!

I'm praying for you sweetie :hugs: I know you're not going through an easy time. It's hard watching others get something we want while fighting bitterness and jealousy. (Resist the devil, and he will flee!) I pray also that God will soften DH's heart as far as the decision to TTC. Praise be to God in this respect though; while you aren't sharing their blessing as "Momma," you most definitely can share it as "Auntie!" My nieces and nephews are some of the biggest blessings in my life, and think of the influence you will have teaching them about God and faith! Congrats Auntie :)


----------



## BRK06

The Big IF: Facing Infertility with Faith
April Motl

IF. Stands for infertility. A big ugly word that hangs over the hearts of more than seven million people. Its also a complicated word. Its a word that lots of people think is an easy fix when its not. Its a turn-your-world-on-its-head word. A word that simultaneously brings silence and shouting to deep places in ones soul. A word that touches things inside you that you didnt want to be touched.

And its not the end of the story.

As my husband and I have traveled this road of waiting to have a baby, of doctors appointments, prayer, seeking, hoping, reading and studying, charting temperatures and unmentionables, and buying an insane amount of pregnancy tests, weve learned things about God, about each other, about ourselves and about the power of empty places.

God does amazing things in and through empty places.

* The bottom of an empty well was the beginning of Joseph's destiny (Genesis 37:24).

* A poverty stricken widow with childrens mouths to fill was at the end of her rope and found hope when God sent provision through Elisha and some empty jars. (2 Kings 4:3-7).

* The best of all the "empty" things in Scripture is the empty tomb (Luke 22:12).* The empty tomb means that Christ could not be held by the power of death and that He was indeed the sacrifice to end all sacrifices so that we might have forgiveness from our sins (Hebrews 10:10).

Now we, "know that God paid a ransom to save you from the empty life you inherited from your ancestors. And the ransom he paid was not mere gold or silver. He paid for you with the precious lifeblood of Christ, the sinless, spotless Lamb of God" 1 Peter 1:18-19 NLT.* Empty things no longer have a hold on our new life in Christ!

Through the wrestling with emotions, laboring in prayer and the intensity of this journey, weve sought to lift up this empty place in our lives to let God do with it what He wanted.

Whether your wait for a baby feels like an eternity or has just begun, the issue of infertility or struggling to conceive reaches far and wide across our identities, relationships with friends and family, our marriage and even our relationship with God.* And while the process hurts beyond description, if we let Him, God can do a beautiful work through all of it.

Consider the following stories from Scripture:

Ruth had been widowed at a young age. Her devotion to God led her to follow her also widowed mother-in-law back to the homeland of Israel. Ruth would always be a Moabite to the Jews - a foreigner. She couldnt let herself dream of a husband, let alone ever having a baby. She would do well just to be able to work hard enough to feed herself and Naomi. But God had a plan. He blessed her with a good man, a son and a place in the lineage of Christ. His hand filled her emptiness and her life reflected His goodness.

A barren couple went about life as usual. The chores. The work. The wishing for a baby couldnt be silenced, but what could they do? Manoah and his wife had no choice but to plug along and make do. Then one day an angel of the Lord appeared to Manoahs wife and promised her a baby. Not just any baby, but one with a special destiny. He would rescue Israel from her enemies. He would be a mighty warrior and judge. He would be Samson. And this couple would raise him in an unusual way to prepare him for all that God had in store for him.

Scripture records Elkanah and Hannah, Zacharias and Elizabeth, Abraham and Sarah, Isaac and Rebekah as also being couples that God prepared for parenting a special child by giving them a long season of barrenness.

I dont know what God has planned for our family or yours, but I do know that He doesnt waste our pain. He has collected every tear (Psalm 56:8) we cried as another month passed into another year without a baby. He has seen the longings of our hearts.

God might be preparing us to parent a child with a special destiny like the parents from the above scripture passages. He also might have a great purpose for us to live out without having children of our own.

He makes the barren woman abide in the house

As a joyful mother of children.

Praise the LORD! Psalm 113:9 NAS

There are kids at church, teens in your neighborhood, babies in foster care and adoption centers and children waiting to be adopted through organizations like Compassion. Now, Ive been the recipient of a fair amount of comments like, just adopt. Some of us with empty cradles feel led to adopt, some of us dont. Some of us have tried and had the door shut. So Im not throwing out some simple-fix answer. Just reminding us all that there might be things God has for us to accomplish without children of our own so that we might bless His children. Paul referred to Timothy as a spiritual son. Children can come in a variety of ways. Can you imagine with some seven million people in the U.S. alone (as of the most recent available stats) who sought IF treatments, if we all prayed for direction to know how to bless just one of Gods kids what a difference He might make in this world through our emptiness?

Whether God fills your family with blessed little ones or fills your heart with His children, I pray that you and your spouse would be comforted with the truth that God sees you, that He loves you, that you are not forgotten and that He has a plan - a good, wonderful, gracious plan.


----------



## BRK06

Also, a very Blessed and Happy Anniversary to our dear sister Sarah and her hubby!! :happydance:


----------



## Just_married

Update on my dad, moved to a stroke ward even though no test results have shown a stroke. Still confused & unable to finish a sentence. Hes all I can think about & I fasted yesterday and prayed that Jehovah rapha would heal him. He's so loved & it feels like we are stuck in a torturous moment in time just now. No diagnosis, no treatment, no idea of the future. Completely relying on God.


----------



## BRK06

Just_married said:


> Update on my dad, moved to a stroke ward even though no test results have shown a stroke. Still confused & unable to finish a sentence. Hes all I can think about & I fasted yesterday and prayed that Jehovah rapha would heal him. He's so loved & it feels like we are stuck in a torturous moment in time just now. No diagnosis, no treatment, no idea of the future. Completely relying on God.

Heavenly Father, please watch over our sister's dad, and grant that he may be restored to that perfect health which it is yours alone to give through Jesus Christ our Lord. Please give strength and comfort to our sister and her family. Thank you for bringing them this far, and for the healing to come. 
All these things we ask in the name of Jesus
Amen.


----------



## Just_married

brk06 said:


> just_married said:
> 
> 
> update on my dad, moved to a stroke ward even though no test results have shown a stroke. Still confused & unable to finish a sentence. Hes all i can think about & i fasted yesterday and prayed that jehovah rapha would heal him. He's so loved & it feels like we are stuck in a torturous moment in time just now. No diagnosis, no treatment, no idea of the future. Completely relying on god.
> 
> heavenly father, please watch over our sister's dad, and grant that he may be restored to that perfect health which it is yours alone to give through jesus christ our lord. Please give strength and comfort to our sister and her family. Thank you for bringing them this far, and for the healing to come.
> All these things we ask in the name of jesus
> amen.Click to expand...

amen and thank you xxx


----------



## Just_married

All glory to God!

Went up to visit my dad, his bed was empty & another patient said he's away for a walk. Mum panicked, the staff panicked and DH & I went in opposite directions. 30 seconds later we were relieved to see him walking down the corridor smiling! Phew, he's ok and wow he's smiling, that alone would have been a step forward and made me happy today.... But then he sat in his bed and simply said "I needed some fresh air". We all looked at each other in amazement. He is walking, talking & laughing & has little memory of the torturous last 4 days! I told him it was Sunday and he could hardly believe it, he's still a bit hazy on some things but it's all coming back bit by bit. The doctors are still saying a stroke, all I know is it's a miracle & I'm very grateful to our mighty God and to all of you who mOved Him in prayer. Thank you Yahweh!


----------



## Byson

LillyLee said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that I got my BFP on Monday! DH and I are shocked, excited and scared as he still does not have a job.
> 
> When I found out I was pregnant the first thing I did was pray that DH would have an open heart for the news. We definitely didn't expect for it to happen this quickly, 1 month after stopping BC, and I know it's definitely stressful since I just started my job and he has no prospects right now. What I do know is that God has a plan. When I told him it was as if he did a complete 180, he is so excited and was the first to say that this is a blessing and God will help us provide for this baby.
> 
> I on the other hand need some prayers. My mother suffered an ectopic and 2 MC before she had my younger brother and I was in my teens at the time so I remember it all very clearly. I remember being so excited for each baby and then each time feeling so bitter and hating the world when they were taken away. I want to be so excited and rejoice for the life we have created, but the constantly negative part of me doesn't want this to also get taken away. I really need some help in accepting God's will right now, even if it means heartbreak.

Congrats LillyLee....H&H 9 months:happydance::happydance: And dont worry God will always provide


----------



## BRK06

Just_married said:


> All glory to God!
> 
> Went up to visit my dad, his bed was empty & another patient said he's away for a walk. Mum panicked, the staff panicked and DH & I went in opposite directions. 30 seconds later we were relieved to see him walking down the corridor smiling! Phew, he's ok and wow he's smiling, that alone would have been a step forward and made me happy today.... But then he sat in his bed and simply said "I needed some fresh air". We all looked at each other in amazement. He is walking, talking & laughing & has little memory of the torturous last 4 days! I told him it was Sunday and he could hardly believe it, he's still a bit hazy on some things but it's all coming back bit by bit. The doctors are still saying a stroke, all I know is it's a miracle & I'm very grateful to our mighty God and to all of you who mOved Him in prayer. Thank you Yahweh!

Wow!!!! Praise the Lord!!!!
That is awesome news Sis! Thank you for the update! How great is our God :D


----------



## BRK06

It's a bit long, but I thought it was pretty interesting! :coffee:

Finding fruitfulness in infertility

By Terri Vyner

In the normal course of events, a man and woman fall in love, marry and soon after welcome a child who comes to be as the crowning fruit of their love.* When this natural procreative process is thwarted, as in the case of infertility, couples may find their faith tested.* We may feel at a loss as to how to help them.

There are several theological truths which may help couples of faith who are experiencing infertility come to a deeper understanding of their vocation.* The first is to see life as a gift.* Secondly, this time of waiting need not be seen as meaningless.* Thirdly, these couples have something irreplaceable to offer to the Church and society, a fruitfulness in Christ.

The first truth may seem obvious, but in todays climate, it must be interiorized.* Due to rampant individualism, todays culture primarily understands entitlement.* As a consequence, a deprivation results in a sense of being ripped off by God.

We need a revolution of our mindset to see all life as a gift.* The Church rightly states that a child is not something owed to one, but is a gift.* Due to the nature of a gift, and the unsurpassing generosity of the Giver, the only proper response to a gift given is receptivity, thankfulness, humility and gratitude.

Sometimes in the Christian life, God asks us to relinquish a gift in order to purify us.* We immediately consider Mary giving back to God the son she had borne.* Through Marys repeated yes to God (at the Annunciation, Presentation and the foot of the Cross), she learns that the gift of her motherhood can only be hers when it is given back to the Father.* This does not undo the gift but it show its true nature, the real gift is the relation of love. Whatever the gift given, the proper response is thankfulness for what one has received rather than disappointment for what has been demanded and not given.

Secondly, infertile couples must know that their present suffering is not meaningless.* Now is the time for such a couple to cultivate the virtues of patience, compassion and particularly perseverance and fortitude.* We can help them nurture an attitude of spiritual parenthood, a protective and nourishing love for all Gods children.*

Spiritual parenthood lays the necessary foundation for biological parenthood, it deepens it and safeguards it from being confined to the merely biological.* When a couple loves and cares for all children, they can develop and foster spiritual parenthood.* Such couples will find that when they develop this attitude of spiritual parenthood they will find themselves in a situation with nothing to lose and everything to gain.* If they are blessed with biological children, they will be laying the necessary foundation.* If they never have children of their own, they can experience a sense of fulfilment and also have cultivated an authentic sense of freedom which allows them to give an unqualified yes, to all life being a gift.

Lastly, these couples have something very beautiful to offer the Church and the world, a new fruitfulness in Christ.* In the Old Testament it is evident that fertility holds pride of place, at times even over spousal love and monogamy.* Conversely, infertility and barrenness are understood as a curse.* However, in Matthews Gospel, Christ reveals something new.* Christs life shows us that there is something more important than physical fecundityit is virginity.* Christ perfectly lives out the model of virginity for the kingdom.*

What is astounding is that what seems to be a renunciation or a denial of fruitfulness (Christs celibacy), results in a new fruitfulness of the Holy Spirit, which ultimately brings new life to the world.** Thus Christs loving obedience unto death for his Bride, becomes the best model for all married couples to live in the fruitfulness of the Holy Spirit.*

Prior to Christ, this could not be possible.* But in Christ, infertile couples can know that when they completely surrender themselves to one another out of love, their union will bear fruit.* For in Christ, self-denial and suffering are the source of all fruitfulness.*

This is beautifully summed up by the mystic Adrienne von Speyr, who said: Every Christian marriage is blessed by God and is fruitful in him, whether through the blessing of children, or the blessing of sacrifice.* If God chooses the second alternative, the spiritual fruitfulness of marriage is increased and widened out invisibly so that it flows into the whole community.* In other words, their fruitfulness becomes akin to the fruitfulness of virginity.

Infertile couples can live out their marital fruitfulness through making a sincere gift of themselves to one another and to those around them.* This can happen through helping others who suffer, being available to assist others, or countless other charitable works.** Infertile couples should pray and seek Gods direction as to where they can best live out their marital fruitfulness.

Christ says, Come to me, all you who are weary and find life burdensome, and I will refresh you (Matt 11: 28, 30). These are the words that we can give witness to through helping infertile couples come to a deeper understanding of their Christian vocation.* We can help them to see life as a gift, to develop an understanding of authentic spiritual parenthood and marital fruitfulness.

This does not mean that that the path that an infertile couple may be travelling down will be easy, for together they must still daily take up their cross and bear it courageously.** But like Christ, who came to bear our burden of sin, we become good Samaritans helping those along the path of suffering when we help to bear the burdens of infertile couples.* We can do so when we listen and acknowledge their pain and loss, when we offer them compassion, empathy, understanding and true friendship and most importantly, when we remind them of their ultimate Christian calling, to become conformed to the suffering Christ, who is the source of all hope, love, and life and who walks the path of suffering with them.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Just_married said:


> All glory to God!
> 
> Went up to visit my dad, his bed was empty & another patient said he's away for a walk. Mum panicked, the staff panicked and DH & I went in opposite directions. 30 seconds later we were relieved to see him walking down the corridor smiling! Phew, he's ok and wow he's smiling, that alone would have been a step forward and made me happy today.... But then he sat in his bed and simply said "I needed some fresh air". We all looked at each other in amazement. He is walking, talking & laughing & has little memory of the torturous last 4 days! I told him it was Sunday and he could hardly believe it, he's still a bit hazy on some things but it's all coming back bit by bit. The doctors are still saying a stroke, all I know is it's a miracle & I'm very grateful to our mighty God and to all of you who mOved Him in prayer. Thank you Yahweh!

Praise God! Thanks for the praise report!


----------



## me222

Just_married- glad things are improving for you Dad. Praying for a good recovery for him and energy for you all involved. Hugs!

I haven't posted in awhile as been away. Learnt my lesson from last month not to focus on every little symptom even when my period was 8 days late. Need to trust in Jesus no matter what He does or doesn't do. He knows best. 

It's hard sometimes, especially at church when it feels like my husband and I are beginning to become one of the few young marrieds who have been married for over 4 years and still without children. No one knows we're ttc and we'd like to keep it this way due to gossip and I think it'd be even more difficult if people knew 'cause they'd ask every month and that'd just make it worse. 

Anyway, prayer for help to trust Jesus would be great. Praying the same for the rest of you.


----------



## gsdowner1

me222 said:


> Just_married- glad things are improving for you Dad. Praying for a good recovery for him and energy for you all involved. Hugs!
> 
> I haven't posted in awhile as been away. Learnt my lesson from last month not to focus on every little symptom even when my period was 8 days late. Need to trust in Jesus no matter what He does or doesn't do. He knows best.
> 
> It's hard sometimes, especially at church when it feels like my husband and I are beginning to become one of the few young marrieds who have been married for over 4 years and still without children. No one knows we're ttc and we'd like to keep it this way due to gossip and I think it'd be even more difficult if people knew 'cause they'd ask every month and that'd just make it worse.
> 
> Anyway, prayer for help to trust Jesus would be great. Praying the same for the rest of you.

I know how you feel me and my hubby have been in church our whole lives and have been at our church now for years. Everyone seems to get prego but us we will be married for 5 years this oct. I have noticed though that when I am having a more difficult time with it and my friends from church know about my struggle they lift me up in prayer and comfort and that has honestly been my anchor! Don't get to discouraged it will happen in HIS timing and i have a true peace about that now within my life thanks to prayers and supportive friends in the church!! praying for you!! :flower:


----------



## PrincessBree

Dear All!!

I am so happy to see how God has been moving amongst us while I been away.

JustMarried-I have been watching what was happening with your dad and lifting you up to Jesus.I love how you always report back to let us know that our prayers are working.ALL praises to God for the wonderful news concerning his health turn around!!Hallelujah!!

A BIG HUGE welcome to all the new ladies on the forum.

Happy Anniversary to Sarah and her DH.May God continue to bless your marriage abundantly.

Im praying for all you ladies expecting and all thanking God for all the new BFP's.I am totally persuaded that this month is the month of unusual miracles.SO I believe God will break through for those who have been waiting on the Lord.EXCITING.

As for me over Easter dh and I were at a conference at our church during this time he was appointed as a minister(thanks for your prayers!!)it was a wonderful night but very sobering!Since that day we have been praying and fasting hence the reason I have not been on as much as I am trying to take every spare moment to seek God but I have been praying for you ALL.And I really am excited for what God is going to do in this group.The fasting has been difficult (Daniel Fast) as its just like fruit and vegetables water all natural stuff for 21 days no meat,no candys,dairies or pleasant food.I realised how much junk I have been putting in my body as I am a meat and sweet lover lol.So this has been a real detox as well as getting closer to the Lord.

Im still waiting on the Lord for my BFP.The Lord has really settled my heart to come into agreement with His timing whenever that timing might be.

It is my prayer that we continue to fellowship in love and that we continue to see the power of God moving in our lives and the lives of those connected to us in this thread.There are great times up ahead.I can just feel it!!!

Well just wanted to check in,and will do so again soon :flower: Blessings my dear sisters in the Lord X


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

PrincessBree said:


> Dear All!!
> 
> I am so happy to see how God has been moving amongst us while I been away.
> 
> JustMarried-I have been watching what was happening with your dad and lifting you up to Jesus.I love how you always report back to let us know that our prayers are working.ALL praises to God for the wonderful news concerning his health turn around!!Hallelujah!!
> 
> A BIG HUGE welcome to all the new ladies on the forum.
> 
> Happy Anniversary to Sarah and her DH.May God continue to bless your marriage abundantly.
> 
> Im praying for all you ladies expecting and all thanking God for all the new BFP's.I am totally persuaded that this month is the month of unusual miracles.SO I believe God will break through for those who have been waiting on the Lord.EXCITING.
> 
> As for me over Easter dh and I were at a conference at our church during this time he was appointed as a minister(thanks for your prayers!!)it was a wonderful night but very sobering!Since that day we have been praying and fasting hence the reason I have not been on as much as I am trying to take every spare moment to seek God but I have been praying for you ALL.And I really am excited for what God is going to do in this group.The fasting has been difficult (Daniel Fast) as its just like fruit and vegetables water all natural stuff for 21 days no meat,no candys,dairies or pleasant food.I realised how much junk I have been putting in my body as I am a meat and sweet lover lol.So this has been a real detox as well as getting closer to the Lord.
> 
> Im still waiting on the Lord for my BFP.The Lord has really settled my heart to come into agreement with His timing whenever that timing might be.
> 
> It is my prayer that we continue to fellowship in love and that we continue to see the power of God moving in our lives and the lives of those connected to us in this thread.There are great times up ahead.I can just feel it!!!
> 
> Well just wanted to check in,and will do so again soon :flower: Blessings my dear sisters in the Lord X


I will be praying extra for you and hubby now that he has officially been appointed a minister. My church did the Daniel Fast from Ash Wednesday to Easter Sunday! It was difficult to do for so long, but you really end up picking up healthier eating habits in the long run. God bless you Bree! :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

God has allotted to each a measure of faith...
Romans 12:3

Ahh. Theres nothing like relaxing in the whirlpool! The feel of the water pounding sore, tired muscles. The gurgling sound bubbling in your ears. The water splashing in your face until youre fighting for your very breath as youre pulled under time and time again. What? That doesnt sound like an enjoyable day at the spa! Theres good reason for that! Youre not relaxing in an elegant spa! Youre caught in natures whirlpool! Your arms are flailing, youre kicking your feet as hard as you can, but nothing seems to help! Youre drowning! Water is splashing everywhere and you cannot find sure footing to save your life! 

Suddenly, you hear a voice telling you to relax. Relax? Are they crazy? How could you possibly relax in the middle of a whirlpool? How can you relax when you are so out of control? Your life is at stake and someone is telling you to relax?

As a last desperate measure, you decide to give it a shot. Nothing else is working. If youre going to die anyway, you may as well try everything you can. You stop fighting the force of the water. You stop trying to go the direction you think will lead you to safety. Without understanding anything, you decide to place a tiny measure of faith in the wilderness guide standing on the side of the river and try to relax. You force your muscles to soften and you allow the water to do with you what you will.

An amazing thing has happened! You find that you are finding your way out of the whirlpool! What? It worked? Youre kidding! Even though it seems to have lasted an eternity, amazingly enough, your rescuers can reach you and you are finally pulled to safety! In this bizarre turn of events, you are relaxing in a whirlpool! (Not quite the image you had in mind, huh?)

What a whirlpool of emotions you face when infertility invades your life! What a whirlpool of decisions that must be made! What a whirlpool of thoughts and fears! There are times you honestly feel like you are drowning in the waters of infertility and every thought, every decision, everything you do just gets you sucked further and further into infertilitys depths. What could be more frustrating?

Someone telling you to relax?

Okay, okay! I know! I always promise to never tell anyone struggling with infertility to RELAX! But when looking through the filter of Gods plan for your life, I believe it to be appropriate to encourage you to relax! Relax in His plan for you. You can trust Him to have a good plan for your life. 
Does this mean you wont be frustrated anymore? Does a guy relaxing in a whirlpool stop being drenched? Of course not! But God has given you a measure of faith. Activate the faith He has placed in you and relax in the knowledge that He really does hold your life in His hands.

Eventually, youll find the whirlpool fading away. Infertility wont always be the intense struggle it is for you today. Activate your faith in the One who promises to guide you through this terrifying time in your life. You may just find the splashes of fear fading away.


----------



## Godsjewel

I'M BACK!!!

Oh how I have missed you all :hugs: 

I had a wonderful time in Lake Tahoe with my hubby celebrating our 5 yrs of marriage. We were a little nervous driving up there since it started to snow, but thanks to your prayers, we made it there and back safely.

Now that I'm back, it's time to play catch up on work and this thread :haha:

Hope you all are having a wonderful day.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> I'M BACK!!!
> 
> Oh how I have missed you all :hugs:
> 
> I had a wonderful time in Lake Tahoe with my hubby celebrating our 5 yrs of marriage. We were a little nervous driving up there since it started to snow, but thanks to your prayers, we made it there and back safely.
> 
> Now that I'm back, it's time to play catch up on work and this thread :haha:
> 
> Hope you all are having a wonderful day.

Sarah I am glad you had a wonderful trip! Welcome back! :hugs:


----------



## Jumik

Godsjewel said:


> I'M BACK!!!
> 
> Oh how I have missed you all :hugs:
> 
> I had a wonderful time in Lake Tahoe with my hubby celebrating our 5 yrs of marriage. We were a little nervous driving up there since it started to snow, but thanks to your prayers, we made it there and back safely.
> 
> Now that I'm back, it's time to play catch up on work and this thread :haha:
> 
> Hope you all are having a wonderful day.

Welcome Back!


----------



## BRK06

me222 said:


> Just_married- glad things are improving for you Dad. Praying for a good recovery for him and energy for you all involved. Hugs!
> 
> I haven't posted in awhile as been away. Learnt my lesson from last month not to focus on every little symptom even when my period was 8 days late. Need to trust in Jesus no matter what He does or doesn't do. He knows best.
> 
> It's hard sometimes, especially at church when it feels like my husband and I are beginning to become one of the few young marrieds who have been married for over 4 years and still without children. No one knows we're ttc and we'd like to keep it this way due to gossip and I think it'd be even more difficult if people knew 'cause they'd ask every month and that'd just make it worse.
> 
> Anyway, prayer for help to trust Jesus would be great. Praying the same for the rest of you.

Praying for you Sis :hugs:


----------



## Mumma09

Please keep us in your prayers, I had a scan yesterday and saw our "blob" at only 5 weeks and 2 days, they couldn't see much but said it was in the right place and everything looks good, I have been a bit crampy the last 2 days so praying hard that our next scan in 2 weeks we will see a precious heart beating!!


----------



## Mumma09

Godsjewel said:


> I'M BACK!!!
> 
> Oh how I have missed you all :hugs:
> 
> I had a wonderful time in Lake Tahoe with my hubby celebrating our 5 yrs of marriage. We were a little nervous driving up there since it started to snow, but thanks to your prayers, we made it there and back safely.
> 
> Now that I'm back, it's time to play catch up on work and this thread :haha:
> 
> Hope you all are having a wonderful day.

Welcome back glad you had a great time


----------



## steelergirl55

Mumma09 said:


> Please keep us in your prayers, I had a scan yesterday and saw our "blob" at only 5 weeks and 2 days, they couldn't see much but said it was in the right place and everything looks good, I have been a bit crampy the last 2 days so praying hard that our next scan in 2 weeks we will see a precious heart beating!!

Praying for you, Mumma! I spent tons of time during my early weeks of pregnancy worrying myself silly. I say silly because I worried when I cramped, but I also worried when I didn't! I'm now doing my best to let go and let God. I'm a type A, so that can be challenging at times.

Whenever you feel worry creeping in, just remember that your little "blob" is doing EXACTLY what he/she needs to be doing right now and that God is seeing to it!


----------



## blh724

I stepped away for about a week just kind of pulling my thoughts together. This whole pregnancy thing is really freaky, especially when you start doing things like spotting randomly! Ohhh, it's been crazy. But it reminded me how much I need the prayer and support of my sisters here. DH and I are leaving for vacation on Thursday and at the back of both our minds is the thought, "What if something goes wrong?" I am just past 5 weeks and feeling pretty uncertain...

It's really hard to make yourself fully understand how little control you have over anything! Even when you finally believe and acknowledge that God is in control, it becomes an issue of whether or not you actually TRUST Him who has the control.


----------



## blh724

me222 said:


> Just_married- glad things are improving for you Dad. Praying for a good recovery for him and energy for you all involved. Hugs!
> 
> I haven't posted in awhile as been away. Learnt my lesson from last month not to focus on every little symptom even when my period was 8 days late. Need to trust in Jesus no matter what He does or doesn't do. He knows best.
> 
> It's hard sometimes, especially at church when it feels like my husband and I are beginning to become one of the few young marrieds who have been married for over 4 years and still without children. No one knows we're ttc and we'd like to keep it this way due to gossip and I think it'd be even more difficult if people knew 'cause they'd ask every month and that'd just make it worse.
> 
> Anyway, prayer for help to trust Jesus would be great. Praying the same for the rest of you.

Hang in there, friend. I know how hard it is. Sometimes it feels like everyone is sitting around wondering when you guys will be the next with the baby bump! But our church families should be places of refuge, not places of gossip. 

If that is really a concern for you, an idea may be to pray over whether it's time to start talking about what you guys are experiencing? Not with everyone, of course, but maybe your small group or women's study? When my hubby and I told everyone about our first MC, the love and support showered on us was crazy and beautiful. Our pastor is now talking about infertility much more openly with the church and is coming to my DH and I with his questions as he prepares a marriage and family study for the fall. He has decided to dedicate a Sunday to the subject of infertility, with sensitivity and openness. 

I know that this kind of response is NOT common to every church, but I really feel like it was the choice that we made to start talking about it that started showing people where they can check their hearts and not just talk about other people's pain and difficulty, but choose to be part of the solution. And while it is not common, I think it is what Jesus desires for the body of Christ. 

I am praying for you and all the women who desire to be moms and are facing concerns over how your churches are loving and responding to you. May Jesus be your peace and comfort as you navigate your individual situations. And I pray, pray, PRAY that our church families would be places of honesty and love, and that we would learn how to forgive those who miss the mark in their response to our pain.


----------



## Godsjewel

All youve ever wanted your entire life is a baby. As soon as you realized that pregnancy would not come easily, you began to cry out to God, begging Him for this gift. You grasp on to the Scripture that says Behold, children are a gift of the LORD, the fruit of the womb is a reward. (Psalm 127:3) You believe the Word of God. You claim the verse as your own. You believe God will give you this blessing.

But then the calendar pages begin to turn. Months turn to years. Hope turns to despair. Brown hair begins to turn gray. If children are a gift and a blessing, is the inability to have children a curse?

Lets take time this week to study and see if infertility is in fact a curse placed on us for some wrong doing in our life, or is it a means by which God teaches us lessons we never could have learned any other way.

First of all, lets get a Biblical perspective of what a curse really is. Lets turn back the pages of time and the Old Testament and go back to the fall of man.

Adam & Eve lived in a sinless state in the Garden of Eden. When they sinned, a broken-hearted God placed a curse over them. Genesis 3:16-19 describes the curses God applied to woman and to man as a result of the Fall of mankind. 

To the woman He said,
"I will greatly multiply
Your pain in childbirth,
In pain you will bring forth children;
Yet your desire will be for your husband,
And he will rule over you."
Genesis 3:16

There is no mention of a curse of infertility being pronounced on a woman as a result of sin. In fact, childbirth is even mentionednot the lack of being able to give birth.

Look at Genesis 3:17-19 to see the curse a man must live under as a result of sin entering the world.

17 Then to Adam He said, "Because you have listened to the voice of your wife, and have eaten from the tree about which I commanded you, saying, 'You shall not eat from it';
Cursed is the ground because of you; In toil you will eat of it all the days of your life. 
18 "Both thorns and thistles it shall grow for you; and you will eat the plants of the field; 
19 By the sweat of your face you will eat bread,
Till you return to the ground,
Because from it you were taken;
For you are dust, and to dust you shall return."
Genesis 3:17-19

For the first time, man had to work hard to eat, and thorns made their pointed appearance on the ground. However, there is no mention of a man not being able to produce children as a result of the fall of mankind.

Based on this evidence from Scripture, do you believe that infertility was a part of the curse placed on human beings for the fall of mankind?

Tomorrow well begin to examine specific couples in Scripture who struggled with their unmet desire to have a child. Well study what we know about them to see if their infertility was a result of a curse or of past sins in their lives.


----------



## gsdowner1

blh724 said:


> I stepped away for about a week just kind of pulling my thoughts together. This whole pregnancy thing is really freaky, especially when you start doing things like spotting randomly! Ohhh, it's been crazy. But it reminded me how much I need the prayer and support of my sisters here. DH and I are leaving for vacation on Thursday and at the back of both our minds is the thought, "What if something goes wrong?" I am just past 5 weeks and feeling pretty uncertain...
> 
> It's really hard to make yourself fully understand how little control you have over anything! Even when you finally believe and acknowledge that God is in control, it becomes an issue of whether or not you actually TRUST Him who has the control.

My husband and I were just talking about having anxiety about this whole being parents thing... i have not concieved yet but i have anxiety about it, always having neg. things happening associated with getting pregnant has transformed my mind to be scared and neg. all of the time.... it says in the Bible that we will not have anxiety and we / I have to declare that to our Lord because without willingness to accept the fact that our Lord can and will take away our bad thoughts and turn them into positive thoughts we would be a mess all of the time! Hang in there girl God has done a miriacle within YOU and will take care of you. Just think of the story we will have someday to tell our children and other people... we can use our hurts, stuggles and worries for his GLORY :) Thank you Jesus for that!!!!!! It will be just fine let our heavenly father carry your burdens and worries he loved us enough to send his son to die for me and you what is a little (big to us) burden gonna do to him... he can carry us! I am so thankful for that!!! :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

I hope you all are having a wonderful day so far. It's going to be a beautiful, sunny day here in Cali, high of 70degrees. Sitting here at my desk wishing I could leave and go to the beach, that would be lovely.

I am currently on cycle day 15 and should be ovulating today or tomorrow. I just can't believe how fast the days have flown by, which is wonderful for me, that means I'm closer to a :bfp: :thumbup:

This is the day the LORD has made; let us rejoice and be glad in it. Psalm 118:24


----------



## MrsGruffalo

Lots of prayers for tomorrow please ladies... AF is due, and I'm testing.

I've been praying that all my plans that are not of Him come to nothing, but if my AF turns up/we get a :bfn: I know I need help to remember that it's all about His timing and His plan, not me and mine.


----------



## Heather11

Hello my beautiful ladies!!! How is everybody?! I have been MIA for like a week or so, but life has been nuts. I am on the home stretch of my master's degree and I am juggling 3 Master's classes and working 40 hours a well! ARGH!!!! Going to need tons of coffee :coffee: I have never taken this large of a course load while working, but I can get through it! I have to and then I GRADUATE!!!! Only 9 weeks to go!!! 

Hope everything is doing fabulously!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Just_married

God is good. My walking miracle dad is home tonight. Saturday night he had a vilcabulary of 10 words, was suffering confusion and docs were talking about strokes. 2.5 days later ge is home and sitting at the dinner table describing to my DH how he met my mum. 

I can stress enough how amazing this is. He is doing miracles ladies! Pray, have hope, rebuke the bad reports & fast if He moves you to it.


----------



## Heather11

Just_married said:


> God is good. My walking miracle dad is home tonight. Saturday night he had a vilcabulary of 10 words, was suffering confusion and docs were talking about strokes. 2.5 days later ge is home and sitting at the dinner table describing to my DH how he met my mum.
> 
> I can stress enough how amazing this is. He is doing miracles ladies! Pray, have hope, rebuke the bad reports & fast if He moves you to it.

That is so wonderful!!!! :flower:


----------



## blh724

Heather11 said:


> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> God is good. My walking miracle dad is home tonight. Saturday night he had a vilcabulary of 10 words, was suffering confusion and docs were talking about strokes. 2.5 days later ge is home and sitting at the dinner table describing to my DH how he met my mum.
> 
> I can stress enough how amazing this is. He is doing miracles ladies! Pray, have hope, rebuke the bad reports & fast if He moves you to it.
> 
> That is so wonderful!!!! :flower:Click to expand...

Absolutely agree! Ptl!!!!


----------



## Jumik

Just_married said:


> God is good. My walking miracle dad is home tonight. Saturday night he had a vilcabulary of 10 words, was suffering confusion and docs were talking about strokes. 2.5 days later ge is home and sitting at the dinner table describing to my DH how he met my mum.
> 
> I can stress enough how amazing this is. He is doing miracles ladies! Pray, have hope, rebuke the bad reports & fast if He moves you to it.

Our God is an Awesome God! Prayer moves mountains. I'm glad he's doing way better.


----------



## HisGrace

Hi ladies. :wave: looks like I missed a lot. Congratulations to the bfps! Happy and healthy 9 months. 

just_married - I am so glad your father is doing so well. It is just the evidence we all need to see that God is still performing miracles every day. He is awesome! Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Godsjewel

Yesterday we began a study to determine if infertility is a cursed placed on us. Based on what we examined from Scripture, we do not find infertility to be a part of the fall of mankind. Today well begin to examine different couples in Scripture who struggled with the same issues we face today, and see if we can find where infertility was a result of a curse or punishment for past sins in their lives. 

Abraham & Sarah

If you have struggled with infertility for a long time, youve gotta love Abraham and Sarah! Talk about being beyond childbearing age! They must have had friends whose grandchildren were beyond childbearing age! Was their 75-80 year struggle with infertility a result of a curse or punishment for past sins?


The first mention of Sarahs (then called Sarai) barrenness is in Genesis 11:30. 

Sarai was barren; she had no child.
Genesis 11:30
There is no mention of a curse or of past sin.

In Genesis 13:16, God speaks to Abraham (then called Abram), the husband of a barren wife, and says 
I will make your descendants as the dust of the earth, so that if anyone can number the dust of the earth, then your descendants can also be numbered.

An infertile couple. God referring to billions of descendants. Does this sound like a curse or a punishment for past sins?
In Genesis 15, Abram is basically complaining to God about not having children. God shows him the stars and compares them to the children He will give him.
Does this sound like a curse or a punishment for past sins?

Read Genesis 17:16. 

I will bless her, and indeed I will give you a son by her. Then I will bless her, and she shall be a mother of nations; kings of peoples will come from her."

God speaks to Abraham regarding his infertile wife, Sarah. God promises Abraham a child by Sarah and calls her a mother of nations.

Does this sound like a curse or a punishment for past sins?

Romans 4:3 says that Abraham believed God, and it was credited to him as righteousness." Does this sound like Abraham was being punished by past sins and the curse placed on him was infertility?

Based on this evidence from Scripture, do you believe Abraham and Sarah carried a curse of infertility?

God used infertility in the life of Abraham and Sarah and fulfilled great and mighty promises He made them through their desire for a child. What will He do in your life?


----------



## gsdowner1

Godsjewel said:


> Yesterday we began a study to determine if infertility is a cursed placed on us. Based on what we examined from Scripture, we do not find infertility to be a part of the fall of mankind. Today well begin to examine different couples in Scripture who struggled with the same issues we face today, and see if we can find where infertility was a result of a curse or punishment for past sins in their lives.
> 
> Abraham & Sarah
> 
> If you have struggled with infertility for a long time, youve gotta love Abraham and Sarah! Talk about being beyond childbearing age! They must have had friends whose grandchildren were beyond childbearing age! Was their 75-80 year struggle with infertility a result of a curse or punishment for past sins?
> 
> 
> The first mention of Sarahs (then called Sarai) barrenness is in Genesis 11:30.
> 
> Sarai was barren; she had no child.
> Genesis 11:30
> There is no mention of a curse or of past sin.
> 
> In Genesis 13:16, God speaks to Abraham (then called Abram), the husband of a barren wife, and says
> I will make your descendants as the dust of the earth, so that if anyone can number the dust of the earth, then your descendants can also be numbered.
> 
> An infertile couple. God referring to billions of descendants. Does this sound like a curse or a punishment for past sins?
> In Genesis 15, Abram is basically complaining to God about not having children. God shows him the stars and compares them to the children He will give him.
> Does this sound like a curse or a punishment for past sins?
> 
> Read Genesis 17:16.
> 
> I will bless her, and indeed I will give you a son by her. Then I will bless her, and she shall be a mother of nations; kings of peoples will come from her."
> 
> God speaks to Abraham regarding his infertile wife, Sarah. God promises Abraham a child by Sarah and calls her a mother of nations.
> 
> Does this sound like a curse or a punishment for past sins?
> 
> Romans 4:3 says that Abraham believed God, and it was credited to him as righteousness." Does this sound like Abraham was being punished by past sins and the curse placed on him was infertility?
> 
> Based on this evidence from Scripture, do you believe Abraham and Sarah carried a curse of infertility?
> 
> God used infertility in the life of Abraham and Sarah and fulfilled great and mighty promises He made them through their desire for a child. What will He do in your life?

I do not believe that they carried a curse of infertility... I also do not believe God punishes us for past sins... he allows free will to be in our lives and the enemy has reign to an extent in this world..:)


----------



## Alr83

Hi ladies, asking for a huge prayer and continued praying for a 20 y/o boy named Jared. He has been battling cancer and today surgery for an nfl sized football bloodclot that was missed in his daily scans for a collapsed lung didn't go well today. Turned out to be a tumor with fluid around it. Dr's aren't giving much hope, but the family is saying they've been here before and God has provided with the many prayers. I met him on monday and I was so humbled by his strength and mindset about it all. He believes he has been put in these trials to minister to all his dr's and nurses. If you want to read his story or even just a few of the last journal entries, leave him and the family a message that you are praying you can visit caringbridge.org/visit/jaredjboyd

His dad is a pastor and when I met him on monday too they asked for all the prayers they could get.


----------



## Just_married

Alr83 said:


> Hi ladies, asking for a huge prayer and continued praying for a 20 y/o boy named Jared. He has been battling cancer and today surgery for an nfl sized football bloodclot that was missed in his daily scans for a collapsed lung didn't go well today. Turned out to be a tumor with fluid around it. Dr's aren't giving much hope, but the family is saying they've been here before and God has provided with the many prayers. I met him on monday and I was so humbled by his strength and mindset about it all. He believes he has been put in these trials to minister to all his dr's and nurses. If you want to read his story or even just a few of the last journal entries, leave him and the family a message that you are praying you can visit caringbridge.org/visit/jaredjboyd
> 
> His dad is a pastor and when I met him on monday too they asked for all the prayers they could get.

Just prayed for him, after the miracle on my dad I believe He will move!


----------



## BRK06

Alr83 said:


> Hi ladies, asking for a huge prayer and continued praying for a 20 y/o boy named Jared. He has been battling cancer and today surgery for an nfl sized football bloodclot that was missed in his daily scans for a collapsed lung didn't go well today. Turned out to be a tumor with fluid around it. Dr's aren't giving much hope, but the family is saying they've been here before and God has provided with the many prayers. I met him on monday and I was so humbled by his strength and mindset about it all. He believes he has been put in these trials to minister to all his dr's and nurses. If you want to read his story or even just a few of the last journal entries, leave him and the family a message that you are praying you can visit caringbridge.org/visit/jaredjboyd
> 
> His dad is a pastor and when I met him on monday too they asked for all the prayers they could get.

Praying for Jared and his family!


----------



## BRK06

So I'm thinking after today I will be in the tww! I've been trying to keep busy and distract myself by working on some crochet projects in addition to school and everything. 
What things do you like to do during down time or hobbies do the rest of you ladies have?


----------



## Jumik

BRK06 said:


> So I'm thinking after today I will be in the tww! I've been trying to keep busy and distract myself by working on some crochet projects in addition to school and everything.
> What things do you like to do during down time or hobbies do the rest of you ladies have?

Well downtime for me is movie/tv time. My time to do absolutely nothing but laze on the couch :haha:


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> So I'm thinking after today I will be in the tww! I've been trying to keep busy and distract myself by working on some crochet projects in addition to school and everything.
> What things do you like to do during down time or hobbies do the rest of you ladies have?

Lately with taking 3 master's classes and working full time "Free time" is not something I have much of....blah! But when I do have free time I love to relax on the couch and read or watch a show I haven't seen in awhile. I love to be outside hiking or taking the dog to the park. I love concerts and any live music events and SPORTS!! HUGE HUGE SPORTS girl. Once upon a life of free time I used to play and watch them...right now I am mostly watching!


----------



## BRK06

Jumik said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking after today I will be in the tww! I've been trying to keep busy and distract myself by working on some crochet projects in addition to school and everything.
> What things do you like to do during down time or hobbies do the rest of you ladies have?
> 
> Well downtime for me is movie/tv time. My time to do absolutely nothing but laze on the couch :haha:Click to expand...

That was me yesterday! :haha:


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking after today I will be in the tww! I've been trying to keep busy and distract myself by working on some crochet projects in addition to school and everything.
> What things do you like to do during down time or hobbies do the rest of you ladies have?
> 
> Lately with taking 3 master's classes and working full time "Free time" is not something I have much of....blah! But when I do have free time I love to relax on the couch and read or watch a show I haven't seen in awhile. I love to be outside hiking or taking the dog to the park. I love concerts and any live music events and SPORTS!! HUGE HUGE SPORTS girl. Once upon a life of free time I used to play and watch them...right now I am mostly watching!Click to expand...

Wow! I bet not with all that! How many classes do you have left?
What sports do/did you play? I used to run races (5K) and did track in high school.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

BRK06 said:


> So I'm thinking after today I will be in the tww! I've been trying to keep busy and distract myself by working on some crochet projects in addition to school and everything.
> What things do you like to do during down time or hobbies do the rest of you ladies have?

I don't know if you have Netflix, but I like to pick out some movies or a show with a season's worth of episodes. Each day I'll watch a movie or an episode of a show. It gives me something to look forward to each day for at least an hour.


----------



## Just_married

SuperwomanTTC said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking after today I will be in the tww! I've been trying to keep busy and distract myself by working on some crochet projects in addition to school and everything.
> What things do you like to do during down time or hobbies do the rest of you ladies have?
> 
> I don't know if you have Netflix, but I like to pick out some movies or a show with a season's worth of episodes. Each day I'll watch a movie or an episode of a show. It gives me something to look forward to each day for at least an hour.Click to expand...

My hubby and I do this too! Our cable tv has tv series on demand and it can be so addictive! And sometimes I'm sad when we reach the end of a series I've lOved.

Other than that I don't seem to get 'down time' as I'm my dh manager/promoter/website developer/graphic designer/general roadie and any spare time is spent on that. If I had me time I'd probably get my oil pastels out and do some still life or get a good book, I live reading so much, especially biographies.


----------



## steelergirl55

Alr83 said:


> Hi ladies, asking for a huge prayer and continued praying for a 20 y/o boy named Jared. He has been battling cancer and today surgery for an nfl sized football bloodclot that was missed in his daily scans for a collapsed lung didn't go well today. Turned out to be a tumor with fluid around it. Dr's aren't giving much hope, but the family is saying they've been here before and God has provided with the many prayers. I met him on monday and I was so humbled by his strength and mindset about it all. He believes he has been put in these trials to minister to all his dr's and nurses. If you want to read his story or even just a few of the last journal entries, leave him and the family a message that you are praying you can visit caringbridge.org/visit/jaredjboyd
> 
> His dad is a pastor and when I met him on monday too they asked for all the prayers they could get.

Just prayed for Jared, what a special young man he must be!


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking after today I will be in the tww! I've been trying to keep busy and distract myself by working on some crochet projects in addition to school and everything.
> What things do you like to do during down time or hobbies do the rest of you ladies have?
> 
> Lately with taking 3 master's classes and working full time "Free time" is not something I have much of....blah! But when I do have free time I love to relax on the couch and read or watch a show I haven't seen in awhile. I love to be outside hiking or taking the dog to the park. I love concerts and any live music events and SPORTS!! HUGE HUGE SPORTS girl. Once upon a life of free time I used to play and watch them...right now I am mostly watching!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I bet not with all that! How many classes do you have left?
> What sports do/did you play? I used to run races (5K) and did track in high school.Click to expand...


These are my last 3 which is why I am taking them at once. I have never taken this many Master's level classes at once, but I didn't want to prolong graduation! So I am done in June!!!!!

I used to play ice hockey in high school and college and some post college. I love it and would love to get back into it. I also played some rugby in college. Recently I played in an adult kickball league which was so fun, but with school I haven't been able to do that lately! I was never much of a runner, but I am trying to get into it! I used to have to run a lot for rugby and was up to like 4 miles a day but that was so long ago. I would love to get back into it.


----------



## BRK06

SuperwomanTTC said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking after today I will be in the tww! I've been trying to keep busy and distract myself by working on some crochet projects in addition to school and everything.
> What things do you like to do during down time or hobbies do the rest of you ladies have?
> 
> I don't know if you have Netflix, but I like to pick out some movies or a show with a season's worth of episodes. Each day I'll watch a movie or an episode of a show. It gives me something to look forward to each day for at least an hour.Click to expand...

That's a good idea!! We started watching "Swamp People" recently :D It doesn't seem like much, just alligator hunting, but it sucks you in! :haha:


----------



## BRK06

Just_married said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking after today I will be in the tww! I've been trying to keep busy and distract myself by working on some crochet projects in addition to school and everything.
> What things do you like to do during down time or hobbies do the rest of you ladies have?
> 
> I don't know if you have Netflix, but I like to pick out some movies or a show with a season's worth of episodes. Each day I'll watch a movie or an episode of a show. It gives me something to look forward to each day for at least an hour.Click to expand...
> 
> My hubby and I do this too! Our cable tv has tv series on demand and it can be so addictive! And sometimes I'm sad when we reach the end of a series I've lOved.
> 
> Other than that I don't seem to get 'down time' as I'm my dh manager/promoter/website developer/graphic designer/general roadie and any spare time is spent on that. If I had me time I'd probably get my oil pastels out and do some still life or get a good book, I live reading so much, especially biographies.Click to expand...

I love to read too! DH bought me a Kindle a couple of years ago and it's been the best thing since sliced bread! :haha:


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking after today I will be in the tww! I've been trying to keep busy and distract myself by working on some crochet projects in addition to school and everything.
> What things do you like to do during down time or hobbies do the rest of you ladies have?
> 
> Lately with taking 3 master's classes and working full time "Free time" is not something I have much of....blah! But when I do have free time I love to relax on the couch and read or watch a show I haven't seen in awhile. I love to be outside hiking or taking the dog to the park. I love concerts and any live music events and SPORTS!! HUGE HUGE SPORTS girl. Once upon a life of free time I used to play and watch them...right now I am mostly watching!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I bet not with all that! How many classes do you have left?
> What sports do/did you play? I used to run races (5K) and did track in high school.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are my last 3 which is why I am taking them at once. I have never taken this many Master's level classes at once, but I didn't want to prolong graduation! So I am done in June!!!!!
> 
> I used to play ice hockey in high school and college and some post college. I love it and would love to get back into it. I also played some rugby in college. Recently I played in an adult kickball league which was so fun, but with school I haven't been able to do that lately! I was never much of a runner, but I am trying to get into it! I used to have to run a lot for rugby and was up to like 4 miles a day but that was so long ago. I would love to get back into it.Click to expand...

That's great!! Not much longer for you, Dr. Heather!! :winkwink:


----------



## me222

blh724 said:


> me222 said:
> 
> 
> Just_married- glad things are improving for you Dad. Praying for a good recovery for him and energy for you all involved. Hugs!
> 
> I haven't posted in awhile as been away. Learnt my lesson from last month not to focus on every little symptom even when my period was 8 days late. Need to trust in Jesus no matter what He does or doesn't do. He knows best.
> 
> It's hard sometimes, especially at church when it feels like my husband and I are beginning to become one of the few young marrieds who have been married for over 4 years and still without children. No one knows we're ttc and we'd like to keep it this way due to gossip and I think it'd be even more difficult if people knew 'cause they'd ask every month and that'd just make it worse.
> 
> Anyway, prayer for help to trust Jesus would be great. Praying the same for the rest of you.
> 
> Hang in there, friend. I know how hard it is. Sometimes it feels like everyone is sitting around wondering when you guys will be the next with the baby bump! But our church families should be places of refuge, not places of gossip.
> 
> If that is really a concern for you, an idea may be to pray over whether it's time to start talking about what you guys are experiencing? Not with everyone, of course, but maybe your small group or women's study? When my hubby and I told everyone about our first MC, the love and support showered on us was crazy and beautiful. Our pastor is now talking about infertility much more openly with the church and is coming to my DH and I with his questions as he prepares a marriage and family study for the fall. He has decided to dedicate a Sunday to the subject of infertility, with sensitivity and openness.
> 
> I know that this kind of response is NOT common to every church, but I really feel like it was the choice that we made to start talking about it that started showing people where they can check their hearts and not just talk about other people's pain and difficulty, but choose to be part of the solution. And while it is not common, I think it is what Jesus desires for the body of Christ.
> 
> I am praying for you and all the women who desire to be moms and are facing concerns over how your churches are loving and responding to you. May Jesus be your peace and comfort as you navigate your individual situations. And I pray, pray, PRAY that our church families would be places of honesty and love, and that we would learn how to forgive those who miss the mark in their response to our pain.Click to expand...

BLH, thank you so much for your encouraging words and others on here who responded to my post- you're all so very kind! BLH, I will start praying about whether to talk to others about ttc and will ask my husband about it. We live in small town where almost everyone knows everyone and/or is related to someone you know. I so agree with you that churches should not be breeding grounds for gossip. Satan likes to tempt churches in this way though. It's so good you have such a loving church. Is it big or small? My DH and I go to a big church and I don't trust many people there to keep their mouths shut. I know that's bad, but I just don't. I have a friend who tells me things about others that I don't think I should know so I don't trust her with my own struggles. I have another friend who would probably keep things confidential, but would probably tell her husband. My husband doesn't want to open up as he thinks people would give all sorts of suggestions and stuff. We don't need the added pressure of people asking us each month how things are going. It's hard to know who to talk to about it because most everyone already has a child and doesn't understand (many people make comments about my husband and I should have children, etc).

But, I'll pray about who I should talk to about it, if anyone. It's a real private topic, hey? How long were you ttc for? CONGRATULATIONS on your pregnancy, BLH! praying everything goes well.

I pray all the churches we go to will be more loving towards one another.


----------



## Godsjewel

Yesterday we examined the infertility of Abraham and Sarah. Today well look into the infertility story of their grandson, Jacob and his wife, Rachel.

Genesis 29:31-30:1-24; 35:16-18
In the account of Jacob & Rachel and her inability to conceive, where is her barrenness described as a curse? 

Now the LORD saw that Leah was unloved, and He opened her womb, but Rachel was barren.
Genesis 29:31

Now when Rachel saw that she bore Jacob no children, she became jealous of her sister; and she said to Jacob, Give me children, or else I die.
Genesis 30:1

(You can read more of Jacob and Rachels story in Genesis 29:31-30:1-24; 35:16-18.)

There simply is no mention of Jacob and Rachels struggle to conceive a child of their own being a result of a curse or punishment for past sin. Dont get me wrong! They were far from perfect human beings! Rachel became so jealous of her sister and her fertility that she passed down the trait of jealousy to the sons she was eventually given. However, infertility was not given as a punishment for Rachels jealousy. In fact, jealousy was a result of her struggle with infertility.

Genesis 30:23 says that when she conceived, Rachel said God has taken away my reproach. The literal definition of the word reproach is shame, the state in which one finds himself or herself, making reference to the societal view of a woman without children being disgraced. Notice that even Rachel did not refer to her infertility as a curse or punishment for past sins.

God had a plan for Rachel and her family despite her struggle with jealousy. God still worked and moved through their lives. God still works and moves in yours!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> So I'm thinking after today I will be in the tww! I've been trying to keep busy and distract myself by working on some crochet projects in addition to school and everything.
> What things do you like to do during down time or hobbies do the rest of you ladies have?

I believe I am officially in the tww with you sister!

I keep busy by going to the gym and catching up on shows I have recorded on my DVR :thumbup:

How long have you been crocheting for?


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking after today I will be in the tww! I've been trying to keep busy and distract myself by working on some crochet projects in addition to school and everything.
> What things do you like to do during down time or hobbies do the rest of you ladies have?
> 
> Lately with taking 3 master's classes and working full time "Free time" is not something I have much of....blah! But when I do have free time I love to relax on the couch and read or watch a show I haven't seen in awhile. I love to be outside hiking or taking the dog to the park. I love concerts and any live music events and SPORTS!! HUGE HUGE SPORTS girl. Once upon a life of free time I used to play and watch them...right now I am mostly watching!Click to expand...

I have to say, you are a rockstar Heather!


----------



## Godsjewel

Alr83 said:


> Hi ladies, asking for a huge prayer and continued praying for a 20 y/o boy named Jared. He has been battling cancer and today surgery for an nfl sized football bloodclot that was missed in his daily scans for a collapsed lung didn't go well today. Turned out to be a tumor with fluid around it. Dr's aren't giving much hope, but the family is saying they've been here before and God has provided with the many prayers. I met him on monday and I was so humbled by his strength and mindset about it all. He believes he has been put in these trials to minister to all his dr's and nurses. If you want to read his story or even just a few of the last journal entries, leave him and the family a message that you are praying you can visit caringbridge.org/visit/jaredjboyd
> 
> His dad is a pastor and when I met him on monday too they asked for all the prayers they could get.


Nothing is impossible with God! I will be keeping him and his family in my prayers.


----------



## Jumik

SuperwomanTTC said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking after today I will be in the tww! I've been trying to keep busy and distract myself by working on some crochet projects in addition to school and everything.
> What things do you like to do during down time or hobbies do the rest of you ladies have?
> 
> I don't know if you have Netflix, but I like to pick out some movies or a show with a season's worth of episodes. Each day I'll watch a movie or an episode of a show. It gives me something to look forward to each day for at least an hour.Click to expand...

WAW Rozaria time sure is flying! You're almost out of first tri.:happydance: How you doing?


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Jumik said:


> WAW Rozaria time sure is flying! You're almost out of first tri.:happydance: How you doing?

I'm a little down, but I'm doing well. I have an ultrasound in 2 hours. I'm excited, but my heart is so heavy today. Someone I worked with for years was shot, stabbed, and burned to death yesterday. Her husband also killed their 1 year old daughter and her mother. I can't believe this happened to people I know! I've just been praying for women in abusive relationships. You never know what people are dealing with each day at home.


----------



## Jumik

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Jumik said:
> 
> 
> WAW Rozaria time sure is flying! You're almost out of first tri.:happydance: How you doing?
> 
> I'm a little down, but I'm doing well. I have an ultrasound in 2 hours. I'm excited, but my heart is so heavy today. Someone I worked with for years was shot, stabbed, and burned to death yesterday. Her husband also killed their 1 year old daughter and her mother. I can't believe this happened to people I know! I've just been praying for women in abusive relationships. You never know what people are dealing with each day at home.Click to expand...

That's so evil :growlmad: It's sad. Praying that God would ease the grief of you and the family.

Hope your u/s goes well. I also have an u/s on Saturday. It's way early so I'm not expecting to see much but praying everything looks normal.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking after today I will be in the tww! I've been trying to keep busy and distract myself by working on some crochet projects in addition to school and everything.
> What things do you like to do during down time or hobbies do the rest of you ladies have?
> 
> I believe I am officially in the tww with you sister!
> 
> I keep busy by going to the gym and catching up on shows I have recorded on my DVR :thumbup:
> 
> How long have you been crocheting for?Click to expand...

:hi: TWW buddy! :)

I was introduced to it on a 4th grade "Fun Day", but didn't start really making things until high school. When I hurt my knee, I started using it as a stress outlet since I couldn't run it off lol

I'm best at blankets, but I've started trying trying to branch out a bit


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Jumik said:
> 
> 
> WAW Rozaria time sure is flying! You're almost out of first tri.:happydance: How you doing?
> 
> I'm a little down, but I'm doing well. I have an ultrasound in 2 hours. I'm excited, but my heart is so heavy today. Someone I worked with for years was shot, stabbed, and burned to death yesterday. Her husband also killed their 1 year old daughter and her mother. I can't believe this happened to people I know! I've just been praying for women in abusive relationships. You never know what people are dealing with each day at home.Click to expand...

Oh my goodness! That is horrible:cry: 

That is the kind of thing you hear on tv and dont think will happen to people you know. Im very sorry dear, I will pray for you and the family that you all will feel the comforting hand of God during this time.


----------



## BRK06

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Jumik said:
> 
> 
> WAW Rozaria time sure is flying! You're almost out of first tri.:happydance: How you doing?
> 
> I'm a little down, but I'm doing well. I have an ultrasound in 2 hours. I'm excited, but my heart is so heavy today. Someone I worked with for years was shot, stabbed, and burned to death yesterday. Her husband also killed their 1 year old daughter and her mother. I can't believe this happened to people I know! I've just been praying for women in abusive relationships. You never know what people are dealing with each day at home.Click to expand...

I'm sorry that happened :( Are you ok? I will keep her family in prayer.

Let us know how your u/s goes :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking after today I will be in the tww! I've been trying to keep busy and distract myself by working on some crochet projects in addition to school and everything.
> What things do you like to do during down time or hobbies do the rest of you ladies have?
> 
> Lately with taking 3 master's classes and working full time "Free time" is not something I have much of....blah! But when I do have free time I love to relax on the couch and read or watch a show I haven't seen in awhile. I love to be outside hiking or taking the dog to the park. I love concerts and any live music events and SPORTS!! HUGE HUGE SPORTS girl. Once upon a life of free time I used to play and watch them...right now I am mostly watching!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I bet not with all that! How many classes do you have left?
> What sports do/did you play? I used to run races (5K) and did track in high school.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are my last 3 which is why I am taking them at once. I have never taken this many Master's level classes at once, but I didn't want to prolong graduation! So I am done in June!!!!!
> 
> I used to play ice hockey in high school and college and some post college. I love it and would love to get back into it. I also played some rugby in college. Recently I played in an adult kickball league which was so fun, but with school I haven't been able to do that lately! I was never much of a runner, but I am trying to get into it! I used to have to run a lot for rugby and was up to like 4 miles a day but that was so long ago. I would love to get back into it.Click to expand...
> 
> That's great!! Not much longer for you, Dr. Heather!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hahaha I wish be a few more years before the Dr. part, but one step closer for sure!!! :happydance:


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking after today I will be in the tww! I've been trying to keep busy and distract myself by working on some crochet projects in addition to school and everything.
> What things do you like to do during down time or hobbies do the rest of you ladies have?
> 
> Lately with taking 3 master's classes and working full time "Free time" is not something I have much of....blah! But when I do have free time I love to relax on the couch and read or watch a show I haven't seen in awhile. I love to be outside hiking or taking the dog to the park. I love concerts and any live music events and SPORTS!! HUGE HUGE SPORTS girl. Once upon a life of free time I used to play and watch them...right now I am mostly watching!Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say, you are a rockstar Heather!Click to expand...

Aww thanks! I feel like a rockstar after a 3 year tour EXHAUSTED! lol Almost there though!


----------



## Heather11

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Jumik said:
> 
> 
> WAW Rozaria time sure is flying! You're almost out of first tri.:happydance: How you doing?
> 
> I'm a little down, but I'm doing well. I have an ultrasound in 2 hours. I'm excited, but my heart is so heavy today. Someone I worked with for years was shot, stabbed, and burned to death yesterday. Her husband also killed their 1 year old daughter and her mother. I can't believe this happened to people I know! I've just been praying for women in abusive relationships. You never know what people are dealing with each day at home.Click to expand...

OMG that is so horrible! :nope: I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## hopeful2012

Hi ladies,
Please pray for me. I have been sick since yesterday and not able to keep anything at all down today. I havent had morning sickness up until now, so we arent sure if its morning sickness or the nasty stomach virus that seems to be going around. I've also been cramping alot when i get up and walk around. We go to the doctor tomorrow so hopefully i will start to feel better soon.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers ladies. The quadruple death literally made me sick to my stomach, but I'm feeling better seeing the way that the community is coming together to bring awareness to domestic violence.

My appointment was a little crazy at first. We couldn't hear a heartbeat or see anything on the abdominal ultrasound. I didn't freak out because I didn't want my husband to freak out, but I was freaking out inside. Long story short we found out that my uterus is tilted! We had an internal ultrasound and got a "textbook" picture.


----------



## Mumma09

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Thank you for your thoughts and prayers ladies. The quadruple death literally made me sick to my stomach, but I'm feeling better seeing the way that the community is coming together to bring awareness to domestic violence.
> 
> My appointment was a little crazy at first. We couldn't hear a heartbeat or see anything on the abdominal ultrasound. I didn't freak out because I didn't want my husband to freak out, but I was freaking out inside. Long story short we found out that my uterus is tilted! We had an internal ultrasound and got a "textbook" picture.

Awesome news!! how far along are you now? I am due on the 15th of December 
I had an ultrasound at 5weeks 2days and could only see a blob but they said it was in the perfect position and we go back at 7weeks 4 days to see the heartbeat super excited for that!!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Mumma09 said:


> Awesome news!! how far along are you now? I am due on the 15th of December
> I had an ultrasound at 5weeks 2days and could only see a blob but they said it was in the perfect position and we go back at 7weeks 4 days to see the heartbeat super excited for that!!

They moved me ahead a couple days so I am 10 weeks 3 days. Seeing that heartbeat is amazing! I hope the time goes by quickly and comfortably for you.


----------



## steelergirl55

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Mumma09 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome news!! how far along are you now? I am due on the 15th of December
> I had an ultrasound at 5weeks 2days and could only see a blob but they said it was in the perfect position and we go back at 7weeks 4 days to see the heartbeat super excited for that!!
> 
> They moved me ahead a couple days so I am 10 weeks 3 days. Seeing that heartbeat is amazing! I hope the time goes by quickly and comfortably for you.Click to expand...

Congrats! Now we are REALLY bump buddies, I am 10+3 today too!

Praying for your coworker's family, and you as well.


----------



## Jumik

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Mumma09 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome news!! how far along are you now? I am due on the 15th of December
> I had an ultrasound at 5weeks 2days and could only see a blob but they said it was in the perfect position and we go back at 7weeks 4 days to see the heartbeat super excited for that!!
> 
> They moved me ahead a couple days so I am 10 weeks 3 days. Seeing that heartbeat is amazing! I hope the time goes by quickly and comfortably for you.Click to expand...

:happydance: Awesome news!


----------



## Jumik

hopeful2012 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Please pray for me. I have been sick since yesterday and not able to keep anything at all down today. I havent had morning sickness up until now, so we arent sure if its morning sickness or the nasty stomach virus that seems to be going around. I've also been cramping alot when i get up and walk around. We go to the doctor tomorrow so hopefully i will start to feel better soon.

Will be praying for healing for you and that everything is fine with you both!


----------



## PrincessBree

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Jumik said:
> 
> 
> WAW Rozaria time sure is flying! You're almost out of first tri.:happydance: How you doing?
> 
> I'm a little down, but I'm doing well. I have an ultrasound in 2 hours. I'm excited, but my heart is so heavy today. Someone I worked with for years was shot, stabbed, and burned to death yesterday. Her husband also killed their 1 year old daughter and her mother. I can't believe this happened to people I know! I've just been praying for women in abusive relationships. You never know what people are dealing with each day at home.Click to expand...

That is so sad, I thought I was having a bad day today and I read this and thought there is always someone out there that needs prayer a little more than I do!Im praying for you and your co workers family that God would surround them with His love at this very difficult time :nope:


----------



## PrincessBree

Dear All,

I hope you are all doing well.It is crazy to see how fast time has been flying by and some of you are 10 weeks gone by now :happydance: before you know it you will have a bundle of joy!!Praise God!!Have you all been thinking of any names as yet?

TTW ladies I am praying for God to do unusual miracles in this group,and that you all are next in line for your blessing!

I am still fasting,and today is the 10th day and there are 11 days to go-I have seen amazing results in growing closer to the Lord in this time.However I have really had some habitual sin issues which God has really highlighted to me and we are now working on it!So I thank God for that!!I guess with the fasting and all I have lost track on where I am in my cycle lol and havent really been ttc this month.Just enjoying eachother and the Lord.

Please continue to keep me in your prayers that I will not grow weary during this fast but that I will complete it to Gods glory.

I am praying for you all,and expecting to see God move on your behalf!!:hugs:

Many blessings my dear sisters:flower: XxX


----------



## Just_married

PrincessBree said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I hope you are all doing well.It is crazy to see how fast time has been flying by and some of you are 10 weeks gone by now :happydance: before you know it you will have a bundle of joy!!Praise God!!Have you all been thinking of any names as yet?
> 
> TTW ladies I am praying for God to do unusual miracles in this group,and that you all are next in line for your blessing!
> 
> I am still fasting,and today is the 10th day and there are 11 days to go-I have seen amazing results in growing closer to the Lord in this time.However I have really had some habitual sin issues which God has really highlighted to me and we are now working on it!So praise God for that.I guess with the fasting and all I have lost track on where I am in my cycle lol and havent really been ttc this month.Just enjoying eachother and the Lord.
> 
> Please continue to keep me in your prayers that I will not grow weary during this fast but that I will complete it to Gods glory.
> 
> I am praying for you all,and expecting to see God move on your behalf!!:hugs:
> 
> Many blessings my dear sisters:flower: XxX

Hey Bree! Have missed you! Sounds like your fasting is going well, make sure you get enough calories though, keep energy up. I'm a woos as I only fasted for 36 hours for my dad, but it mOved God to perform a miracle so I'm looking forward to what God will do through you now!

Xxx

Thank you for praying for all of us!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

PrincessBree said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I hope you are all doing well.It is crazy to see how fast time has been flying by and some of you are 10 weeks gone by now :happydance: before you know it you will have a bundle of joy!!Praise God!!Have you all been thinking of any names as yet?
> 
> TTW ladies I am praying for God to do unusual miracles in this group,and that you all are next in line for your blessing!
> 
> I am still fasting,and today is the 10th day and there are 11 days to go-I have seen amazing results in growing closer to the Lord in this time.However I have really had some habitual sin issues which God has really highlighted to me and we are now working on it!So I thank God for that!!I guess with the fasting and all I have lost track on where I am in my cycle lol and havent really been ttc this month.Just enjoying eachother and the Lord.
> 
> Please continue to keep me in your prayers that I will not grow weary during this fast but that I will complete it to Gods glory.
> 
> I am praying for you all,and expecting to see God move on your behalf!!:hugs:
> 
> Many blessings my dear sisters:flower: XxX

:hugs: It is good to hear from you Bree! I am happy that you are having a blessed fast! It is such an beautiful thing to grow closer to the Lord through fasting. Praying for you sis!


----------



## Godsjewel

We see the thread of infertility running through the family of Abraham and Sarah. Not only did they struggle with infertility, but so did their son and daughter-in-law, Isaac and Rebekah, and their grandson and his wife, Jacob and Rachel! Isnt it amazing how God brings glory through struggles? Lets examine the lives of another couple who struggled greatly with the unmet desire for a baby.

Elkanah & Hannah

I believe Hannahs story has done more to encourage infertility women than any other story in Scripture. Trusting God through the tears, and persevering in prayer! What an example for us to follow. However, Hannah was human and carried with her all the emotions that we do today. There is no doubt that Hannah questioned why she could not have a baby.

Read about Hannah in 1 Samuel 1: 6. 

the LORD had closed her womb.

Hannah was infertile because the LORD closed her womb. It was not something that just happened. It was a purposeful action by Gods hand. Why do you think God did this? There is no mention of sin. There is no mention of a curse. Why would God allow Hannah to hurt and weep year after year because He chose to close her womb? Was it a punishment?

Go to 1 Samuel 1:19.

Then they arose early in the morning and worshiped before the LORD, and returned again to their house in Ramah. And Elkanah had relations with Hannah his wife, and the LORD remembered her.

The literal meaning of the word remembered is used of God in respect to His covenant promises and is followed by an action to fulfill His covenant. God wasnt punishing Hannah and Elkanah for past sins! He wasnt pronouncing a curse of infertility! He was keeping a covenant promise to this precious couple!

Go one verse further. 1 Samuel 1:20 says this:

It came about in due time, after Hannah had conceived, that she gave birth to a son:

God was keeping a covenant promise and bringing it about at just the right time! What an amazing God we serve! He is able to work through heartache like infertility to bring about His plan in perfect timing! 

You can read more about Hannah and Elkanah in 1 Samuel 1-2:11.


----------



## BRK06

hopeful2012 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Please pray for me. I have been sick since yesterday and not able to keep anything at all down today. I havent had morning sickness up until now, so we arent sure if its morning sickness or the nasty stomach virus that seems to be going around. I've also been cramping alot when i get up and walk around. We go to the doctor tomorrow so hopefully i will start to feel better soon.

Praying for you, Hun! I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

PrincessBree said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I hope you are all doing well.It is crazy to see how fast time has been flying by and some of you are 10 weeks gone by now :happydance: before you know it you will have a bundle of joy!!Praise God!!Have you all been thinking of any names as yet?
> 
> TTW ladies I am praying for God to do unusual miracles in this group,and that you all are next in line for your blessing!
> 
> I am still fasting,and today is the 10th day and there are 11 days to go-I have seen amazing results in growing closer to the Lord in this time.However I have really had some habitual sin issues which God has really highlighted to me and we are now working on it!So I thank God for that!!I guess with the fasting and all I have lost track on where I am in my cycle lol and havent really been ttc this month.Just enjoying eachother and the Lord.
> 
> Please continue to keep me in your prayers that I will not grow weary during this fast but that I will complete it to Gods glory.
> 
> I am praying for you all,and expecting to see God move on your behalf!!:hugs:
> 
> Many blessings my dear sisters:flower: XxX

Blessings to you as well Sis! Praying for your strength during your fasting time. Thank you for your prayers :)


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> We see the thread of infertility running through the family of Abraham and Sarah. Not only did they struggle with infertility, but so did their son and daughter-in-law, Isaac and Rebekah, and their grandson and his wife, Jacob and Rachel! Isnt it amazing how God brings glory through struggles? Lets examine the lives of another couple who struggled greatly with the unmet desire for a baby.
> 
> Elkanah & Hannah
> 
> I believe Hannahs story has done more to encourage infertility women than any other story in Scripture. Trusting God through the tears, and persevering in prayer! What an example for us to follow. However, Hannah was human and carried with her all the emotions that we do today. There is no doubt that Hannah questioned why she could not have a baby.
> 
> Read about Hannah in 1 Samuel 1: 6.
> 
> the LORD had closed her womb.
> 
> Hannah was infertile because the LORD closed her womb. It was not something that just happened. It was a purposeful action by Gods hand. Why do you think God did this? There is no mention of sin. There is no mention of a curse. Why would God allow Hannah to hurt and weep year after year because He chose to close her womb? Was it a punishment?
> 
> Go to 1 Samuel 1:19.
> 
> Then they arose early in the morning and worshiped before the LORD, and returned again to their house in Ramah. And Elkanah had relations with Hannah his wife, and the LORD remembered her.
> 
> The literal meaning of the word remembered is used of God in respect to His covenant promises and is followed by an action to fulfill His covenant. God wasnt punishing Hannah and Elkanah for past sins! He wasnt pronouncing a curse of infertility! He was keeping a covenant promise to this precious couple!
> 
> Go one verse further. 1 Samuel 1:20 says this:
> 
> It came about in due time, after Hannah had conceived, that she gave birth to a son:
> 
> God was keeping a covenant promise and bringing it about at just the right time! What an amazing God we serve! He is able to work through heartache like infertility to bring about His plan in perfect timing!
> 
> You can read more about Hannah and Elkanah in 1 Samuel 1-2:11.

This makes me think of the devotional you posted about God's timing for a specific child. Like He was waiting for Samuel's egg to come along! Maybe George or Bob would not have had the same impact on history ;)


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> We see the thread of infertility running through the family of Abraham and Sarah. Not only did they struggle with infertility, but so did their son and daughter-in-law, Isaac and Rebekah, and their grandson and his wife, Jacob and Rachel! Isnt it amazing how God brings glory through struggles? Lets examine the lives of another couple who struggled greatly with the unmet desire for a baby.
> 
> Elkanah & Hannah
> 
> I believe Hannahs story has done more to encourage infertility women than any other story in Scripture. Trusting God through the tears, and persevering in prayer! What an example for us to follow. However, Hannah was human and carried with her all the emotions that we do today. There is no doubt that Hannah questioned why she could not have a baby.
> 
> Read about Hannah in 1 Samuel 1: 6.
> 
> the LORD had closed her womb.
> 
> Hannah was infertile because the LORD closed her womb. It was not something that just happened. It was a purposeful action by Gods hand. Why do you think God did this? There is no mention of sin. There is no mention of a curse. Why would God allow Hannah to hurt and weep year after year because He chose to close her womb? Was it a punishment?
> 
> Go to 1 Samuel 1:19.
> 
> Then they arose early in the morning and worshiped before the LORD, and returned again to their house in Ramah. And Elkanah had relations with Hannah his wife, and the LORD remembered her.
> 
> The literal meaning of the word remembered is used of God in respect to His covenant promises and is followed by an action to fulfill His covenant. God wasnt punishing Hannah and Elkanah for past sins! He wasnt pronouncing a curse of infertility! He was keeping a covenant promise to this precious couple!
> 
> Go one verse further. 1 Samuel 1:20 says this:
> 
> It came about in due time, after Hannah had conceived, that she gave birth to a son:
> 
> God was keeping a covenant promise and bringing it about at just the right time! What an amazing God we serve! He is able to work through heartache like infertility to bring about His plan in perfect timing!
> 
> You can read more about Hannah and Elkanah in 1 Samuel 1-2:11.
> 
> This makes me think of the devotional you posted about God's timing for a specific child. Like He was waiting for Samuel's egg to come along! Maybe George or Bob would not have had the same impact on history ;)Click to expand...


Like He was waiting for Samuel's egg to come along! Maybe George or Bob would not have had the same impact on history :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Godsjewel

What happened to everyone???:shrug:

I just wanted to say that I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I'm not doing very much, which is very nice since I'm exhausted. The weather is going to be in the 80's, so I'm sure we will be going outside and having some fun in the sun.

Love you all and still praying for you :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

I was chatting with my baby sister today and I just wanted to share an awesome praise report about my niece since the twins' birthday is in a little over a week. We were pretty excited when we found out she was having twins (after getting over the shock she was pregnant! :haha: ). After a couple months and u/s later, the Dr was starting to get really concerned she was going to be a vanishing twin because she was much smaller than her sister. Well, God brought her to the point where that danger had passed, but she still wasn't growing very big. My Sis had plenty of stressed out moments during her checkups because the nurses always had trouble finding her little heartbeat. Finally, they figured out that her umbilical cord had somehow become attached to the uterine wall and she wasn't getting enough nourishment like her sister was. The drs weren't convinced she was going to make it towards the end and began preparing my sister for worst-case scenario. April 29 they went in and got them by by c-section. Harleigh weighed 5 lbs 11oz and came out first. They had to go digging for Ky because she was tucked back under the left side, but she came out a couple mins later at 3 lbs 7 oz. Her head was the exact same size as my fist! She was rushed to the NICU right after. I didn't get to see them until a few days later, but I remember crying looking at her in her incubator with all the tubes and wires. She was so tiny and so loved and we were all a mess :cry: God was with her though, and gave her the strength to fight and live! After only a little over a week, she was strong enough to come home. 

Next week she turns 4 years old! She's loud, energetic, super smart, loves baby dolls, pretty dresses and shoes :haha: She showed up to Easter dinner in a spring dress and flip-flips, one pink and one blue. When we asked her why she said, "Because I have a pink flower and a blue flower on my dress!" :D
I think God has big plans for this little one! He gave her a chance and the will to live even when the docs doubted she would. NOTHING is impossible for our God! I rest in this when month after month I see that BFN, or my docs keep telling me my body is all messed up. I thank Him everyday for all my blessings, because even though I'm still childless after so long, I've not been lacking :)

I pray all you wonderful ladies have a fun and safe weekend!! :hugs: 

Thank you Father for all my sisters and the wonderful things You are doing in our BnB family! Please watch over us and our families and keep us safe. May all we do bring Glory to Your Name!
In Christ our Lord, Amen


----------



## Alr83

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend so far!

Please continue to pray for Jared. Yesterday while I was visiting, both his iv's were running fine and a nurse messed with them and blew them both. They couldn't get him restarted. Finally a new shift came on and that nurse was able to get them in and restart the much needed blood transfusion. He was in much pain, they took away his pain med drip plus his pain pump too quickly. I think trying to prepare him for going home, but he had just had 1 chest tube removed still has another and has the talc procedure today. The poor boy is in pain. Pray that the talc procedure goes well and that God will minimize his pain as his lung reinflates. He also has a fever (thinking med induced), but it has to be gone for 24 hrs before he came go home. I am still so humbled, even after the bad news when I walked in the room he asked if ihad heard. He said that's ok. He's been worse and he's not done fighting and he's positive that God has a miracle waiting for him.

On other news, i'm out for the month, 4 days early. I'm actually afraid I had another early mc. But i'm not going to let it get me down. I think i'm done though. No more watching what day of my cycle, no more opk's...no nothing. I'm tired of being disappointed and it consuming my thoughts. Time to get back to just enjoying that time with my husband. If it happens, then i've left it all to God.

Right now, I realy feel God has put that other little girl Janet in my care for a reason. I'm so saddened everyday she comes over by what I see or lack of. I see people struggle to have children and this child is in a home that her parents could care less, the tv is the babysitter, her diet will most likely cause her her to develop juvenile dibetis, her parents keep her from being a kid and developing, and the things they do teach her are horrific. She just turned 2 in feb. The other day she told my daughter to shut up, that got taken care of really fast- we don't talk like that. Then I was so grateful my lo was in her room when Janet came out with a stuffed cow and showed me ' cow, moo, moo' then......she started playing with it, spread it's back legs and said ' where's cows c**k' I thought I misheard but how she was playing and looking I didn't. Really?! Why does a2y/o know this stuff? But she does sleep in their room, so she may be pretty educated. :( I guess I shouldn't be surprised, this came from the same people that taught her mommy and daddy go to work to buy cigarettes. let's teach her the really important things in life. Please pray for her and her family.....and me, that I can show her the light of God and our home can be a sanctuary for her. I really am praying that her time with us will change her path in life. Her parents have 20 something kids from previous marriages that are all messed up. I've also prayed recently that if her parents really care this little maybe sometime they would choose an option for a better life for her. I'm being told a lot of lies too and I'm afraid with extended care times I'm facilitating the ability for her parents to be unfaithful.....things just don't add up to it always being work related.


----------



## BRK06

Alr83 said:


> Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend so far!
> 
> Please continue to pray for Jared. Yesterday while I was visiting, both his iv's were running fine and a nurse messed with them and blew them both. They couldn't get him restarted. Finally a new shift came on and that nurse was able to get them in and restart the much needed blood transfusion. He was in much pain, they took away his pain med drip plus his pain pump too quickly. I think trying to prepare him for going home, but he had just had 1 chest tube removed still has another and has the talc procedure today. The poor boy is in pain. Pray that the talc procedure goes well and that God will minimize his pain as his lung reinflates. He also has a fever (thinking med induced), but it has to be gone for 24 hrs before he came go home. I am still so humbled, even after the bad news when I walked in the room he asked if ihad heard. He said that's ok. He's been worse and he's not done fighting and he's positive that God has a miracle waiting for him.
> 
> On other news, i'm out for the month, 4 days early. I'm actually afraid I had another early mc. But i'm not going to let it get me down. I think i'm done though. No more watching what day of my cycle, no more opk's...no nothing. I'm tired of being disappointed and it consuming my thoughts. Time to get back to just enjoying that time with my husband. If it happens, then i've left it all to God.
> 
> Right now, I realy feel God has put that other little girl Janet in my care for a reason. I'm so saddened everyday she comes over by what I see or lack of. I see people struggle to have children and this child is in a home that her parents could care less, the tv is the babysitter, her diet will most likely cause her her to develop juvenile dibetis, her parents keep her from being a kid and developing, and the things they do teach her are horrific. She just turned 2 in feb. The other day she told my daughter to shut up, that got taken care of really fast- we don't talk like that. Then I was so grateful my lo was in her room when Janet came out with a stuffed cow and showed me ' cow, moo, moo' then......she started playing with it, spread it's back legs and said ' where's cows c**k' I thought I misheard but how she was playing and looking I didn't. Really?! Why does a2y/o know this stuff? But she does sleep in their room, so she may be pretty educated. :( I guess I shouldn't be surprised, this came from the same people that taught her mommy and daddy go to work to buy cigarettes. let's teach her the really important things in life. Please pray for her and her family.....and me, that I can show her the light of God and our home can be a sanctuary for her. I really am praying that her time with us will change her path in life. Her parents have 20 something kids from previous marriages that are all messed up. I've also prayed recently that if her parents really care this little maybe sometime they would choose an option for a better life for her. I'm being told a lot of lies too and I'm afraid with extended care times I'm facilitating the ability for her parents to be unfaithful.....things just don't add up to it always being work related.

Continuing to pray for Jared and you too. I'm sorry AF got you :( I pray God gives you peace with your decision :hugs:

Her situation is sad, but it seems you are going to have a big impact on this little girl's life! She sounds like she's at the "sponge" stage and I think that teaching her about Jesus and being a positive example will be beneficial to her (monkey see, monkey do! :haha: ) If her parents are being unfaithful, they're going to do it regardless of whether you have her or not. At least if you have her, she's being cared for and not being pushed to the side or neglected. I'll pray for her and her family.


----------



## BRK06

It's not really a BFP excitement type announcement, but I thought I'd share that I'm a new "momma" to a 3 month old rescue kitty named Jasper! :D

Big brother Bubba is not as excited :grr: It's only day 1, so it can only get better! :haha:

https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/a218e3ca.jpg


----------



## uwa_amanda

That's a pretty fur baby you've got there. DH and I are probably going to get a fur baby soon...at least I hope we do! Lol


----------



## Just_married

Updates on 2 special people I asked for prayer for:

My dad, he is talking away normally & his concentration is good, but physically he feels extremely tired. He had a little part time job but his boss doesn't want to risk him being I'll at work. His tiredness is already making him frustrated, his confidence is down & I just pray that he can find something to make him feel useful again. A hobby, another little job etc.

And baby Ayrens mum said this today "Just want to share my excitement!! Gave my little man his first bath today, he loved it,So did mummy bear!! He is now down to a special care baby is still doing well and just trying to wean him of his vapotherm machine (he needs to do all the breathing work himself!!) and for him to put on some weight so he can get a bottle and not be fed through his tube. Well done for coming so far so quick little man mummy, daddy kai and everyone else are so proud of you and love you mega much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"

THANKS FOR PRAYING XXX


----------



## Godsjewel

I just wanted to get on here real quick and say HAPPY BIRTHDAY :cake:to my beautiful sis in Christ, Kim aka BRK06!

I really hope you get your birthday wish soon :baby:


----------



## BRK06

Just_married said:


> Updates on 2 special people I asked for prayer for:
> 
> My dad, he is talking away normally & his concentration is good, but physically he feels extremely tired. He had a little part time job but his boss doesn't want to risk him being I'll at work. His tiredness is already making him frustrated, his confidence is down & I just pray that he can find something to make him feel useful again. A hobby, another little job etc.
> 
> And baby Ayrens mum said this today "Just want to share my excitement!! Gave my little man his first bath today, he loved it,So did mummy bear!! He is now down to a special care baby is still doing well and just trying to wean him of his vapotherm machine (he needs to do all the breathing work himself!!) and for him to put on some weight so he can get a bottle and not be fed through his tube. Well done for coming so far so quick little man mummy, daddy kai and everyone else are so proud of you and love you mega much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"
> 
> THANKS FOR PRAYING XXX

Praise Jesus!! That is awesome!! Thank you for giving us an update! :)


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> I just wanted to get on here real quick and say HAPPY BIRTHDAY :cake:to my beautiful sis in Christ, Kim aka BRK06!
> 
> I really hope you get your birthday wish soon :baby:

Thank you so much! :hugs:
When I blow out my candles, I'll wish for your :baby: too! Only a week left!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Weve looked at the lives of Abraham and Sarah, Jacob and Rachel, and Elkanah and Hannah. Hopefully, you are beginning to see a pattern emerge! Imperfect people serving a perfect God, bringing about His perfect plan for their families. Lets look now at a couple who seemed to live a perfect lifebut had no child. 

Zacharias & Elizabeth

Some people assume that if they are not able to conceive and carry a child to term, it is Gods way of punishing them for past sins, even if those sins have been confessed and cleansed by the blood of Jesus. Although it is true that some events of our past can carry consequences into our future, evidence we find from Scripture shows that God can use infertility to bring about His glory no matter how damaged or how spotless our pasts can be.

How did God describe Zacharias and Elizabeth? The answer is found in Luke 1:6-7:

They were both righteous in the sight of God, walking blamelessly in all the commandments and requirements of the Lord. But they had no child, because Elizabeth was barren, and they were both well advanced in years.

Righteous. Blameless. Barren?

Can you find a record of a curse or of past sins in this account? No. Rather, we are told of their righteousness and blamelessness.

In Luke 1:13 and 19, the angel Gabriel speaks to Zacharias. He tells him he has been sent from God to speak to him and bring him good news! (Notice that this angel was not sent to speak a curse over them or to declare punishment!) He told Zacharias that even in their old age, Elizabeth would bear a son.

After Elizabeth became pregnant she said (verse 25) This is the way the Lord has dealt with me in the days when He looked with favor upon me, to take away my disgrace among men. Like Rachel, Elizabeth did not refer to her infertility as a punishment or a curse, but again, referred to it as a societal view of barren women! She didnt even describe it as disgrace in Gods eyes, but only in the eyes of man!

Once again, we see God withholding conception for a while, so that His perfect will would be accomplished. This child would be the forerunner of the Messiah! What if God had not intervened with infertility in the lives of this family? John the Baptist would not have been born at the perfect time in history and might not have been able to go before Christ! 

Think beyond today. Realize that God sees your entire future, not just the two-week wait or day 28! He holds your future in the palm of His hand. God and only God can take something as devastating as infertility and turn it for your good and His glory. It is our prayer that you will trust Him through the difficult days learn to rely fully on His plan for your life!

You can read the entire story of Zacharias and Elizabeth and their infertility journey in Luke 1:5-80.


----------



## prayingfor1

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to get on here real quick and say HAPPY BIRTHDAY :cake:to my beautiful sis in Christ, Kim aka BRK06!
> 
> I really hope you get your birthday wish soon :baby:
> 
> Thank you so much! :hugs:
> When I blow out my candles, I'll wish for your :baby: too! Only a week left!!Click to expand...

Happy Birthday, Kim!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Happy birthday Kim!!!! May God add years to your life and life to your years!


----------



## Prayin4Baby07

Hi I am new to this forum, im so happy I came to this forum to be surrounded by ladies who are saved and on fire for the Lord !


----------



## Godsjewel

Prayin4Baby07 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum, im so happy I came to this forum to be surrounded by ladies who are saved and on fire for the Lord !

Yay! Welcome dear :hugs:

We are all here to encourage you through this journey. 

Looking forward to getting to know you :flower:


----------



## BRK06

Prayin4Baby07 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum, im so happy I came to this forum to be surrounded by ladies who are saved and on fire for the Lord !

Welcome! :hi: We're happy you've joined us!


----------



## Creative

Can i join in too? 
I had a mc a few weeks ago and am about to TTC again.


----------



## Godsjewel

Creative said:


> Can i join in too?
> I had a mc a few weeks ago and am about to TTC again.

Of course! Welcome :hugs:

I'm so sorry to hear about your little angel, I know there are some women on here that know what you're going through. I pray God gives you strength and peace during this journey.


----------



## steelergirl55

Prayin4Baby07 said:


> Hi I am new to this forum, im so happy I came to this forum to be surrounded by ladies who are saved and on fire for the Lord !




Creative said:


> Can i join in too?
> I had a mc a few weeks ago and am about to TTC again.

Welcome ladies!

Sorry to hear about your loss, Creative, you will find lots of love and support from these Christian ladies!


----------



## kelkel82

Hey gals! Hope all are well. It's 2ww time for me. 
If you think of it, please pray for DH. He had a follow-up semen analysis this a.m. and was dreading the results all weekend. The last test was not very encouraging. He feels very responsible for our IF struggles and it weighs on him so hard. :(
Thanks ladies!


----------



## Mumma09

Please keep us in your prayers ladies the Dr has asked me to come in for another scan he is a little concerned about all the cramping I am having, so off to see him after lunch praying we see a little heart berating strong!!


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> Hey gals! Hope all are well. It's 2ww time for me.
> If you think of it, please pray for DH. He had a follow-up semen analysis this a.m. and was dreading the results all weekend. The last test was not very encouraging. He feels very responsible for our IF struggles and it weighs on him so hard. :(
> Thanks ladies!

Hey tww buddy :hugs: good to hear from you.

I bet it is hard on DH, men take it differently then we do. I will be praying for the both of you, and remember, it only takes one :spermy:


----------



## Godsjewel

Mumma09 said:


> Please keep us in your prayers ladies the Dr has asked me to come in for another scan he is a little concerned about all the cramping I am having, so off to see him after lunch praying we see a little heart berating strong!!

Praying! Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Luvwrthwatng4

It's been a while since I've posted, I just needed a break from everything while we tried some new things. I'm glad to be back----I'm going in for laparoscopy for endometriosis Friday and would greatly appreciate your prayers! Anyone had this done before? Any pointers?


----------



## kelkel82

Godsjewel said:


> kelkel82 said:
> 
> 
> Hey gals! Hope all are well. It's 2ww time for me.
> If you think of it, please pray for DH. He had a follow-up semen analysis this a.m. and was dreading the results all weekend. The last test was not very encouraging. He feels very responsible for our IF struggles and it weighs on him so hard. :(
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Hey tww buddy :hugs: good to hear from you.
> 
> I bet it is hard on DH, men take it differently then we do. I will be praying for the both of you, and remember, it only takes one :spermy:Click to expand...

Thanks! Yes, the guys take it differently. It seems to be hitting him really hard. I just hope he cheers up.


----------



## PrincessBree

Hey Ladies,

Just checking in with you all :hugs:

Welcome to ALL the new ladies it is a pleasure to have you and I pray you all find the support that you need here!

TWW- I am eagerly awaiting some miracle testimonies this month I keep saying it but I am expecting God to come through for some of those who have been waiting.

I believe God that June (though I know its 2 months away)will be a miracle month also.

Im also praying for your dh's that God will continue to strengthen them as they walk this journey and have to go through as much as we do!

As for me my fasting took a horrible turn after day 12.I get HORRIBLE PMS 2 weeks before my period.Im emotional,tired and feel worn out,aggresive,hormonal,frustrated everything you can think of and its usually 2 weeks exactly before my cycle begins :cry: of course my fasting didnt help and lack of meat,fish,oils,dairy was making me feel worse than I ever did.

DH told me he wanted me to start eating again. I was feeling so low and wondered if it was a spiritual attack or hormones?Or one playing off of the other lol .My dh has continued in the fast. I am still experiencing this horrible PMS and Ive come to a place where Im just begging God for there to be a change in my body and my hormones because its so difficult and really is no way to live. 

If any of yall get like 1 min can you ask the Lord to remember me!

Other than that,Im always encouraged to see the fellowship going on in this thread its major encouraging!

Blessings to you all!!:flower:


----------



## Mumma09

One beautiful beating heart  waiting on results for a bladder infection but baby is 100% ok!! Praise the LORD!!!


----------



## Creative

Mumma09 said:


> One beautiful beating heart  waiting on results for a bladder infection but baby is 100% ok!! Praise the LORD!!!

great news!


----------



## Byson

Mumma09 said:


> One beautiful beating heart  waiting on results for a bladder infection but baby is 100% ok!! Praise the LORD!!!

Good news:happydance:


----------



## Byson

PrincessBree said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Just checking in with you all :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to ALL the new ladies it is a pleasure to have you and I pray you all find the support that you need here!
> 
> TWW- I am eagerly awaiting some miracle testimonies this month I keep saying it but I am expecting God to come through for some of those who have been waiting.
> 
> I believe God that June (though I know its 2 months away)will be a miracle month also.
> 
> Im also praying for your dh's that God will continue to strengthen them as they walk this journey and have to go through as much as we do!
> 
> As for me my fasting took a horrible turn after day 12.I get HORRIBLE PMS 2 weeks before my period.Im emotional,tired and feel worn out,aggresive,hormonal,frustrated everything you can think of and its usually 2 weeks exactly before my cycle begins :cry: of course my fasting didnt help and lack of meat,fish,oils,dairy was making me feel worse than I ever did.
> 
> DH told me he wanted me to start eating again. I was feeling so low and wondered if it was a spiritual attack or hormones?Or one playing off of the other lol .My dh has continued in the fast. I am still experiencing this horrible PMS and Ive come to a place where Im just begging God for there to be a change in my body and my hormones because its so difficult and really is no way to live.
> 
> If any of yall get like 1 min can you ask the Lord to remember me!
> 
> Other than that,Im always encouraged to see the fellowship going on in this thread its major encouraging!
> 
> Blessings to you all!!:flower:

Pray that God gives you your miracle:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Mumma09 said:


> One beautiful beating heart  waiting on results for a bladder infection but baby is 100% ok!! Praise the LORD!!!

Praise God wonderful praise report!:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Luvwrthwatng4 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted, I just needed a break from everything while we tried some new things. I'm glad to be back----I'm going in for laparoscopy for endometriosis Friday and would greatly appreciate your prayers! Anyone had this done before? Any pointers?

Welcome back :hugs:

I sent you a PM in regards to my experience with endo and laps. 

You will be in my prayers:flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

PrincessBree said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Just checking in with you all :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to ALL the new ladies it is a pleasure to have you and I pray you all find the support that you need here!
> 
> TWW- I am eagerly awaiting some miracle testimonies this month I keep saying it but I am expecting God to come through for some of those who have been waiting.
> 
> I believe God that June (though I know its 2 months away)will be a miracle month also.
> 
> Im also praying for your dh's that God will continue to strengthen them as they walk this journey and have to go through as much as we do!
> 
> As for me my fasting took a horrible turn after day 12.I get HORRIBLE PMS 2 weeks before my period.Im emotional,tired and feel worn out,aggresive,hormonal,frustrated everything you can think of and its usually 2 weeks exactly before my cycle begins :cry: of course my fasting didnt help and lack of meat,fish,oils,dairy was making me feel worse than I ever did.
> 
> DH told me he wanted me to start eating again. I was feeling so low and wondered if it was a spiritual attack or hormones?Or one playing off of the other lol .My dh has continued in the fast. I am still experiencing this horrible PMS and Ive come to a place where Im just begging God for there to be a change in my body and my hormones because its so difficult and really is no way to live.
> 
> If any of yall get like 1 min can you ask the Lord to remember me!
> 
> Other than that,Im always encouraged to see the fellowship going on in this thread its major encouraging!
> 
> Blessings to you all!!:flower:

You are such a blessing sis! :hugs: Thank you so much for going to the Lord in prayer for all of us.

I pray that you get the strenghth you need to finish what you set out to do. I'm also looking forward to the upcoming miracles :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Mumma09 said:


> One beautiful beating heart  waiting on results for a bladder infection but baby is 100% ok!! Praise the LORD!!!

:wohoo: Thank you Jesus!!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

My soul loathes my life;
I will give free course to my complaint,
I will speak in the bitterness of my soul,
Job 10:1

My husband and I have been trying to conceive normally for almost 10 years. Having never experienced a failed IUI or IVF, or a miscarriage, I cannot know what that feels like. However, I can relate to how angry many of you may be at God for your current circumstances. Ive walked that road many times. While I cant tell you what to do or how to feel or act, I can share with you how I handled it. I shouted at God. I yelled. I shook my fist and called Him unfair...unjust! I even accused Him of not loving me because He refused to give me the thing I desired most. There were times when I cried and cried, but it felt like my voice was bouncing off the ceiling, and my tears were going completely unnoticed. I was frustrated, hurt, and angry! I wanted...needed answers, yet God remained silent. 

I finally decided that maybe I wouldnt follow God anymore. After all, godless women were getting pregnant all the time! What was the benefit of believing and trusting in God? So having made the decision to reject Him, (because after all, didnt He reject me by not giving me a baby?), I went about my day. 

But all through the day, I found myself conversing with Him. While at the grocery store, Id find myself consulting with Him on healthy food choices. Then Id suddenly remember, Oh, wait! Im not talking to You anymore! While at the health club, Id find myself asking Him to help me through five more minutes on the treadmill or two more reps on the leg machine when Id again realize, Oh, thats right, I dont talk to God anymore! I found myself praying while driving, cooking, or doing the laundry. I had never realized how much ongoing conversation I had with the Lord until I decided to give it up! 

Finally, after several hours of this, I gave up rejecting Him. It took too much effort! You see, Im a part of Him and Hes a part of me. By rejecting Him, I was rejecting who I am. I repented for all the accusations and awful things Id said. I finally came to the conclusion that even though I may not understand His ways or receive an answer to the question Why?, I cannot not trust Him. I cannot not believe in Him. I cannot not love Him and depend on Him. The only way I can push through any trial or circumstance is by clinging to Him for dear life! My relationship with God grounds me and keeps me steady in the midst of the storm. My faith in Him brings order to my emotional chaos. Even though I dont understand the why?, I can accept that God loves me and is for me even when terrible things happen, or I may not get my hearts desire.

Do things hurt less because we love and trust God? No. I think it hurts more because we somehow believe that God is supposed to protect us from all things bad. Yet, bad things do happen. Or, we think that because were Christians, we should be immune from experiencing pain, discouragement, or even anger. How we respond to these emotions is key. My little scheme of rejecting Him certainly backfired! It was like I was trying to run a race but I kept shooting myself in the foot! My response to being angry at God should have been to run to Him, not reject Him. 

Id love to tell you that Ive got it all together and I never struggle in my walk anymore, but that simply is not true. I still get angry. But I take it to God. He can handle my emotions. He knows whats in my heart, so I might as well tell Him how I feel. Because only then, can He heal me, comfort me, and give me a peace that passes understanding while Im still hurting. 

The Bible states, Weeping may endure for a night, but joy comes in the morning. (Psalm 30:5) What it doesnt say is that those nights can be really, really, long! But morning will come. Joy will come. 
--Jamie Hymel


----------



## HisGrace

I really need your prayers. Today is my first day back to work since my misscariage and I just found out my co-worker is bringing her 2 month old baby and everyone is going out to lunch with her. I was hoping work would be a nice distraction and I come in and get a swift punch to the gut. :cry: 

I need God's strength right now. I don't have any. I know His strength is made perfect in our weakness and I am weak and so hurt right now. 

Sorry to bring things down but I know the prayers of the righteous availeth much!


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> I really need your prayers. Today is my first day back to work since my misscariage and I just found out my co-worker is bringing her 2 month old baby and everyone is going out to lunch with her. I was hoping work would be a nice distraction and I come in and get a swift punch to the gut. :cry:
> 
> I need God's strength right now. I don't have any. I know His strength is made perfect in our weakness and I am weak and so hurt right now.
> 
> Sorry to bring things down but I know the prayers of the righteous availeth much!

I'm sorry your feeling this way :cry:

Father, I come before you and pray for my sis who is having a hard time today. She is hurting and I ask you to help her through this time. I reach out to you, the Father of compassion and the source of every comfort, asking you to touch her with your unfailing love and kindness. Be her God who comforts her as she is going through this and bring her through the tough things ahead. Youre close to people whose hearts are breaking, those who are discouraged and have given up hope. May you who sees her troubles respond when she cries out to you.

Lord, when she is having a hard time, help her to find joy in you, for its your joy that will be her strength. Help her to trust you as the God of hope. Fill her with your joy, peace and hope by the power of the Holy Spirit. Help her experience the love, joy and peace that are the results of your life in her, no matter what she is going through.

May she sense your presence in this hour of need. In Jesus name, AMEN!!


----------



## Just_married

Godsjewel said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> I really need your prayers. Today is my first day back to work since my misscariage and I just found out my co-worker is bringing her 2 month old baby and everyone is going out to lunch with her. I was hoping work would be a nice distraction and I come in and get a swift punch to the gut. :cry:
> 
> I need God's strength right now. I don't have any. I know His strength is made perfect in our weakness and I am weak and so hurt right now.
> 
> Sorry to bring things down but I know the prayers of the righteous availeth much!
> 
> I'm sorry your feeling this way :cry:
> 
> Father, I come before you and pray for my sis who is having a hard time today. She is hurting and I ask you to help her through this time. I reach out to you, the Father of compassion and the source of every comfort, asking you to touch her with your unfailing love and kindness. Be her God who comforts her as she is going through this and bring her through the tough things ahead. Youre close to people whose hearts are breaking, those who are discouraged and have given up hope. May you who sees her troubles respond when she cries out to you.
> 
> Lord, when she is having a hard time, help her to find joy in you, for its your joy that will be her strength. Help her to trust you as the God of hope. Fill her with your joy, peace and hope by the power of the Holy Spirit. Help her experience the love, joy and peace that are the results of your life in her, no matter what she is going through.
> 
> May she sense your presence in this hour of need. In Jesus name, AMEN!!Click to expand...

Amen!


----------



## uwa_amanda

I myself am having a very hard day. AF came on yesterday and I have spent the last two days crying off and on. I have a doctors appt in a couple of weeks and am feeling very anxious about it because I don't know what is going to happen. I have a feeling that the end of my TTC journey will be here. I have been battling with feelings of hopelessness over our whole situation.


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> I myself am having a very hard day. AF came on yesterday and I have spent the last two days crying off and on. I have a doctors appt in a couple of weeks and am feeling very anxious about it because I don't know what is going to happen. I have a feeling that the end of my TTC journey will be here. I have been battling with feelings of hopelessness over our whole situation.

Hi sweetie :hugs:

A friend of mine posted this saying the other day on FBFaith in God means faith in His timing. I know its hard, I have been on this journey for many years and I know nothing, absolutely nothing, is impossible for God. 

I always go back to a post our dear sis shared with us about a couple who were on this ttc journey for 7 years and now they have 7 children. I believe if you still have that desire in your heart for a child, then in Gods perfect timing it will happen. I pray Gods peace over your life and just rememberone day this is going to be an awesome testimony.


----------



## Praying4bump

Hello Ladies, can I join? I love that this forum is spiritually encouraging.:happydance::happydance:

We stopped using protection last summer and coincidentally that is when I started experience pain. :cry:

It turns out that I had endo and on 3/23/12 I had a lap to remove severe endo. AF came two days later. Now, we are on our 2nd cycle TTC after the lap and today is CD 4. We are praying that we could get our first BFP soon. We are TTC #1. My cycles have suprisingly been pretty regular and I'm expecting to OV next week. The upside to this frustrating process is that the DH and I have strengthened our relationships with God and eachother. I trust my God more then anything in this world and I pray that I could shake this spirit of discouragement sometimes or the fear that it is not meant for me. Please keep us in your prayers as I will keep you ladies in my prayers.


----------



## Godsjewel

Praying4bump said:


> Hello Ladies, can I join? I love that this forum is spiritually encouraging.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> We stopped using protection last summer and coincidentally that is when I started experience pain. :cry:
> 
> It turns out that I had endo and on 3/23/12 I had a lap to remove severe endo. AF came two days later. Now, we are on our 2nd cycle TTC after the lap and today is CD 4. We are praying that we could get our first BFP soon. We are TTC #1. My cycles have suprisingly been pretty regular and I'm expecting to OV next week. The upside to this frustrating process is that the DH and I have strengthened our relationships with God and eachother. I trust my God more then anything in this world and I pray that I could shake this spirit of discouragement sometimes or the fear that it is not meant for me. Please keep us in your prayers as I will keep you ladies in my prayers.

Welcome :hugs: glad to have you join us:flower:

I to have endo and had a lap done in October and am hopeful that the surgery cleared the path for me to be able to conceive :thumbup:

I know this journey can get tough at times, but we are all here to give you that extra boost of encouragement.

Looking forward to getting to know more about you.


----------



## PrincessBree

HisGrace said:


> I really need your prayers. Today is my first day back to work since my misscariage and I just found out my co-worker is bringing her 2 month old baby and everyone is going out to lunch with her. I was hoping work would be a nice distraction and I come in and get a swift punch to the gut. :cry:
> 
> I need God's strength right now. I don't have any. I know His strength is made perfect in our weakness and I am weak and so hurt right now.
> 
> Sorry to bring things down but I know the prayers of the righteous availeth much!

Sis,I am really sorry that you are feeling so sad right now and it is understandble.Always remember God is right there with you through all the pain and tears.You are not bringing things down that is what this thread is about.

I can really feel your heart through this message and I ask for God's comfort for you and dh at this time.:hugs: God will restore I know that is for sure,He truly will x


----------



## PrincessBree

uwa_amanda said:


> I myself am having a very hard day. AF came on yesterday and I have spent the last two days crying off and on. I have a doctors appt in a couple of weeks and am feeling very anxious about it because I don't know what is going to happen. I have a feeling that the end of my TTC journey will be here. I have been battling with feelings of hopelessness over our whole situation.

Hi Amanda,sorry you have been feeling so sad recently :hugs::hugs: I am praying for you that God will give you the strength no matter what the outcome of the doctors appointment may be.You can relay on Him that no matter what the outcome He will be with you and will never leave you.That is His promise to YOU Xx


----------



## Godsjewel

Genesis 30

Rachel was definitely one of us. She wanted a baby so badly, and it seemed that nothing she tried worked. There is much we can learn as we examine Rachels life. Just as Hannah gave us examples of how we should strive to handle the heartache of infertility, Rachel gives us a crystal clear look at what pitfalls we need to avoid as best we can.

Jealousy was a major chapter in Rachels infertility story. Undoubtedly, the most painful reminder of her infertility was her sister. Her sister who lived in her own house and was pregnant! Her sister who lived in her own house and was pregnant by Rachels husband! I know its tough to be infertile, but most of us dont have pregnant siblings living with us who are carrying our spouses child! Ugh!

Jealousy was such a factor in Rachels heart that it is one of the themes that Scripture shares with us about her life. She was so jealous of her sister that it tainted everything she did, everything she said, and even played a role in the naming of her children that God did eventually grant her. In the summer, we will take an entire week to talk about jealousy. In that series youll see how Rachels jealousy didnt go away when her children were born. It colored her parenting and even affected her children throughout their adult lives.

All of us feel a twinge of jealousy when we see a pregnant woman or hear someone our age announce their third pregnancy. Sometimes its more than a twinge! Ask God to help you with this hurtful emotion when jealousy begins to rear its ugly head. Dont let your infertility story be written by jealousys hand.

There is no doubt that Rachel was consumed by baby hunger. She was also consumed by rage. She was angry that she couldnt conceive and her anger spilled over into her relationships. In Genesis 30:1, we see her snipping at her husband. Chances are, it wasnt the first argument theyd ever had regarding her inability to conceive! Give me children, or else I die! What was her husband, Jacobs response? Then Jacobs anger burned against Rachel...(Genesis 30:2). No wiping her tears! No strong shoulder to lean on! Rachels accusations lit a fire in her husbands heart. (Remember Proverbs 15:1: A gentle answer turns away wrath, but a harsh word stirs up anger.) How many times could she lash out at Jacob without expecting him to reciprocate? Chance are, he was doing everything he could possibly do to help her get pregnant! 

Learn from Rachels mistakes. How different would her life have been if she had found a way to harness jealousy and rage? How much lighter would the burden of infertility have been had she not had to simultaneously struggle with broken relationships and hurt feelings?

No one says its easy. No one expects you to get through this season of your life with the total absence of anger or jealousy. After all, you are a human being, you know! But keep an honest eye on yourself and on your heart. Dont let Satan get a stronghold in your life as he tries to wrap your heart in anger and jealousy.


----------



## HisGrace

I made it through the day! Thank you to everyone for your prayers. I ended up taping 2 corinthians 12:9 and 1 corinthians 10:13 to the wall at my desk and i kept looking to them for encouragement and to remind myself that my strength comes from God not from me. I will keep those scriptures up for as long as i work there as constant reminders that God will give me all I need to get through the day.

Welcome praying4bump. This thread is amazing. I am sure you will love it here. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Praying4bump

Godsjewel: Thanks. One of my sisters has endo and she was diagnosed for in since she was a teenager. She was able to conceive after her laps also...now she is the most fertile perosn I know, lol (4 kids under the age of 8).

Hisgrace: Thank you!


----------



## Heather11

Hello my beautiful ladies! I apologize (again) for not getting to this thread as much as I would like to. I am drowning in homework, but I am only 7 weeks away from GRADUATION!!!!!!!!!!!! I never though this day would come and it is almost here.....I just have to make it through!

No updates on the baby making front....just taking it one day (or month) at a time! With more and more people becoming pregnant I just continue to work on me and hope for the best! 

Even though I haven't been around much please know I have been praying for you all!!!! on and HAPPY BIRTHDAY KIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:flower: (just a few days late!!)


----------



## hopeful2012

Just wanted to Jump on and Say hi to everyone!!! Today me and the hubby are celebrating our 3 year anniversary!!! I hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## HisGrace

Happy Anniversary hopeful!


----------



## PrincessBree

Praying4bump said:


> Hello Ladies, can I join? I love that this forum is spiritually encouraging.:happydance::happydance:
> 
> We stopped using protection last summer and coincidentally that is when I started experience pain. :cry:
> 
> It turns out that I had endo and on 3/23/12 I had a lap to remove severe endo. AF came two days later. Now, we are on our 2nd cycle TTC after the lap and today is CD 4. We are praying that we could get our first BFP soon. We are TTC #1. My cycles have suprisingly been pretty regular and I'm expecting to OV next week. The upside to this frustrating process is that the DH and I have strengthened our relationships with God and eachother. I trust my God more then anything in this world and I pray that I could shake this spirit of discouragement sometimes or the fear that it is not meant for me. Please keep us in your prayers as I will keep you ladies in my prayers.

:hugs:Welcome sis it is a pleasure to have you!

I pray that you will find the encouragement here as life changing as I have.Always remember in your lowest moment that there are some ladies,waay out there somewhere praying for you and reminding God of your miracle.:flower:

Be blessed xx


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Hello my beautiful ladies! I apologize (again) for not getting to this thread as much as I would like to. I am drowning in homework, but I am only 7 weeks away from GRADUATION!!!!!!!!!!!! I never though this day would come and it is almost here.....I just have to make it through!
> 
> No updates on the baby making front....just taking it one day (or month) at a time! With more and more people becoming pregnant I just continue to work on me and hope for the best!
> 
> Even though I haven't been around much please know I have been praying for you all!!!! on and HAPPY BIRTHDAY KIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:flower: (just a few days late!!)

It's ok hun, we know you are super busy and I'm just glad you can pop in whenever you can :hugs:

Wow, only 7 more weeks! That is so awesome, very proud of you dear.


----------



## Godsjewel

by Joyce Meyer
And after you have suffered a little while, the God of all grace [Who imparts all blessing and favor], Who has called you to His [own] eternal glory in Christ Jesus, will Himself complete and make you what you ought to be, establish and ground you securely, and strengthen, and settle you. 1 Peter 5:10

Why do we have to suffer? If God truly loves us, why do all the bad things happen to us? I hear such questions often. For thousands of years, people smarter than I am have wrestled with those questions, and they still havent discovered the answers. I dont even try to answer the questions. I do make one comment, however: If God only blessed us after we became believersif He took away all suffering, hardship, and turmoil for Christianswouldnt it be a way to bribe people into the faith?

Thats not the way God works. The Lord wants us to come to Him out of love and because we know were needyso needy that only He can fill those needs for us. The reality is that from the time of birth until we go home to be with Jesus, we will suffer at times. Some have harder tasks than others, but suffering is still suffering.

I also think that when people watch us as we turn to God for help in our hardships and they see our victories, it provides a witness to them. That witness may not always make them turn to Christ, but it does show Gods presence in our lives and makes them aware of what theyre missing.
Yes, we will suffer. The other day I had a new thought: Suffering results in thanksgiving. When our lives turn chaotic and we dont know what to do, we turn to the Lord for help, and He answers our prayers and sets us free. God speaks to us and comforts us. And the result is that were thankful.

The time between suffering and thanksgiving is when the devil truly attacks our thoughts. He may begin by saying, If God really loved you, you would not have to go through this. Its a subtle way of saying to us that serving God is useless. The truth is, well have problems if were believers; well have problems if were nonbelievers. But as believers, well also have victories. As believers in Jesus Christ, we can have peace in the midst of the storm. We can enjoy our lives during the hardships because we truly believe that God is working on our behalf to bring deliverance.

The next attack of Satan is to whisper, Its not going to get better. You have served God for nothing. See, this is what happens when you really need help and trust God. He doesnt care about you. If He truly cared, why would He allow you to suffer?

This is where we have to stand firm. We can take courage from the story of Job. Few of us have suffered as he didhe lost his children, his possessions, and his health. His critics accused him of hypocrisy and deception. Because we know how Satan works, we realize that his so-called friends were tools of Satan. Im sure they didnt realize they were being used by the devil to discourage Job. But just because they werent aware, doesnt mean Satan didnt use them.

However, Job, a godly man, refused to listen. He said, [. . . though He slay me, yet will I wait for and trust Him . . .] (Job 13:15). He refused to allow Satan to attack his mind and make him question God. He didnt understand what God had done. Theres no indication that Job ever understood. But one thing he knew, God was with him and he never doubted the love and presence of God.

Thats the attitude we wantthat calm assurance of Gods love that says, Though He slay me, yet will I wait for and trust Him. We dont have to understand or explain. In fact, Ive heard it said this way, Obedience is required; understanding is optional.

Finally, if we suffer, it just may be a powerful reminder that we are walking the same paths as some of Gods greatest saints. Even in Peters time, they suffered. In their case, it was Roman persecution; in our case, it may be people who dont understand us, or family members who turn against us. Regardless, suffering can and should end in thanksgiving.

My Master and my God, forgive me for always wanting the easy life. I admit that I dont want to suffer, and I dont like it when things go wrong. But I ask You to help me have a good attitude and to trust You to bring good out of it. I pray this in the name of Jesus Christ. Amen.


----------



## PrincessBree

hopeful2012 said:


> Just wanted to Jump on and Say hi to everyone!!! Today me and the hubby are celebrating our 3 year anniversary!!! I hope everyone has a great week!

Happy anniversary sis!!May God bless you with many more happy years together!!:hugs: 7 weeks already?!God is sooo good xx


----------



## HisGrace

Godsjewel said:


> by Joyce Meyer
> And after you have suffered a little while, the God of all grace [Who imparts all blessing and favor], Who has called you to His [own] eternal glory in Christ Jesus, will Himself complete and make you what you ought to be, establish and ground you securely, and strengthen, and settle you. 1 Peter 5:10
> 
> Why do we have to suffer? If God truly loves us, why do all the bad things happen to us? I hear such questions often. For thousands of years, people smarter than I am have wrestled with those questions, and they still havent discovered the answers. I dont even try to answer the questions. I do make one comment, however: If God only blessed us after we became believersif He took away all suffering, hardship, and turmoil for Christianswouldnt it be a way to bribe people into the faith?
> 
> Thats not the way God works. The Lord wants us to come to Him out of love and because we know were needyso needy that only He can fill those needs for us. The reality is that from the time of birth until we go home to be with Jesus, we will suffer at times. Some have harder tasks than others, but suffering is still suffering.
> 
> I also think that when people watch us as we turn to God for help in our hardships and they see our victories, it provides a witness to them. That witness may not always make them turn to Christ, but it does show Gods presence in our lives and makes them aware of what theyre missing.
> Yes, we will suffer. The other day I had a new thought: Suffering results in thanksgiving. When our lives turn chaotic and we dont know what to do, we turn to the Lord for help, and He answers our prayers and sets us free. God speaks to us and comforts us. And the result is that were thankful.
> 
> The time between suffering and thanksgiving is when the devil truly attacks our thoughts. He may begin by saying, If God really loved you, you would not have to go through this. Its a subtle way of saying to us that serving God is useless. The truth is, well have problems if were believers; well have problems if were nonbelievers. But as believers, well also have victories. As believers in Jesus Christ, we can have peace in the midst of the storm. We can enjoy our lives during the hardships because we truly believe that God is working on our behalf to bring deliverance.
> 
> The next attack of Satan is to whisper, Its not going to get better. You have served God for nothing. See, this is what happens when you really need help and trust God. He doesnt care about you. If He truly cared, why would He allow you to suffer?
> 
> This is where we have to stand firm. We can take courage from the story of Job. Few of us have suffered as he didhe lost his children, his possessions, and his health. His critics accused him of hypocrisy and deception. Because we know how Satan works, we realize that his so-called friends were tools of Satan. Im sure they didnt realize they were being used by the devil to discourage Job. But just because they werent aware, doesnt mean Satan didnt use them.
> 
> However, Job, a godly man, refused to listen. He said, [. . . though He slay me, yet will I wait for and trust Him . . .] (Job 13:15). He refused to allow Satan to attack his mind and make him question God. He didnt understand what God had done. Theres no indication that Job ever understood. But one thing he knew, God was with him and he never doubted the love and presence of God.
> 
> Thats the attitude we wantthat calm assurance of Gods love that says, Though He slay me, yet will I wait for and trust Him. We dont have to understand or explain. In fact, Ive heard it said this way, Obedience is required; understanding is optional.
> 
> Finally, if we suffer, it just may be a powerful reminder that we are walking the same paths as some of Gods greatest saints. Even in Peters time, they suffered. In their case, it was Roman persecution; in our case, it may be people who dont understand us, or family members who turn against us. Regardless, suffering can and should end in thanksgiving.
> 
> My Master and my God, forgive me for always wanting the easy life. I admit that I dont want to suffer, and I dont like it when things go wrong. But I ask You to help me have a good attitude and to trust You to bring good out of it. I pray this in the name of Jesus Christ. Amen.

Right on time! Such a blessing. :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

hopeful2012 said:


> Just wanted to Jump on and Say hi to everyone!!! Today me and the hubby are celebrating our 3 year anniversary!!! I hope everyone has a great week!

YAY! Happy Anniversary sweetheart:flower:


----------



## hopeful2012

PrincessBree said:


> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to Jump on and Say hi to everyone!!! Today me and the hubby are celebrating our 3 year anniversary!!! I hope everyone has a great week!
> 
> Happy anniversary sis!!May God bless you with many more happy years together!!:hugs: 7 weeks already?!God is sooo good xxClick to expand...

God is great! I cant believe its 7 weeks already either! I went to the doctor last week and everything looked great-the lil butterbean had a great heartbeat. We go back in about 3 more weeks. Morning sickness has been killing me- but zofran seems to be helping. More great news today- the doctor called with my tests results and said that everything is 100% normal so far. They did a repeat pap smear and its normal as well- so if the next one is normal in 6 months- it means No surgery!!! I hope you are well and that you get your miracle soon.


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello my beautiful ladies! I apologize (again) for not getting to this thread as much as I would like to. I am drowning in homework, but I am only 7 weeks away from GRADUATION!!!!!!!!!!!! I never though this day would come and it is almost here.....I just have to make it through!
> 
> No updates on the baby making front....just taking it one day (or month) at a time! With more and more people becoming pregnant I just continue to work on me and hope for the best!
> 
> Even though I haven't been around much please know I have been praying for you all!!!! on and HAPPY BIRTHDAY KIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:flower: (just a few days late!!)
> 
> It's ok hun, we know you are super busy and I'm just glad you can pop in whenever you can :hugs:
> 
> Wow, only 7 more weeks! That is so awesome, very proud of you dear.Click to expand...

Thank you love!!!


----------



## Heather11

hopeful2012 said:


> Just wanted to Jump on and Say hi to everyone!!! Today me and the hubby are celebrating our 3 year anniversary!!! I hope everyone has a great week!

Happy Anniversary Love! :flower:


----------



## beckysprayer

Hi Ladies!! :hugs: I'm so sorry I have been MIA, I have just been really busy. Weddings and baby showers every time I turn around! I have still been praying for all of you and know God will bless each of us at the perfect moment.

At one of the weddings I went to, one of the guests was 8 months pregnant and I found out she had been trying for 10 years! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Praise the Lord! :wohoo: It was such a great reminder to never give up hope, a reminder that I definitely needed. 

I hope all of you are doing great! Praying May brings us a lot of blessings! :flower: Time to go catch up in this thread and see what I have missed.


----------



## BRK06

Hi ladies!

I hope you're all doing well and having a good day! Happy Anniversary Hopeful! 

Tomorrow is Friday! Anyone have any plans this weekend? We're going to have my birthday dinner with our cousins since last weekend we had to be good for DH physical fitness test!
My fur babies are starting to get along better, for which I am VERY thankful. They're still pretty crazy though :haha:


----------



## BRK06

Man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word that proceeds from the mouth of God. - Matthew 4:4

One of the great things about visiting Italy was the opportunity to eat their delicious fresh-baked bread. I had it at just about every meal and savored each bite. But as filling and yummy as bread fresh from the oven can be, Jesus said that there is something better. When Satan tempted Jesus to make bread from stones, Jesus said to him, "Man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word that proceeds out of the mouth of God."

Bread that is made by man is soon gone; we eat it, digest it and then we excrete it. But the bread that Jesus referred to is the Word of God. Whatever we are hungry for- comfort when we are sick, the promises of God, they're all on the menu. All we need to do is plan our order by crying out to God for help. We can't cry out as though we were trying to order God around or demand that our requests be met. We have to come to Him with humility and the knowledge that we are totally dependent on Him, because we really are.

Jesus mentioned that those who hungered and ate manna in the wilderness, eventually died. But those who eat of the bread that He gives shall never die. One of the benefits of bread is that it satisfies hunger. There's no need to look for anything else to feed on when you have bread because it meets our need for nourishment. So it is with the Word of God; once we accept Him as our Lord and Saviour there's no need to look anywhere else because He satisfies.

We encounter plenty of unsatisfied people in our day to day activities; the secretary with a frown on her face, the store clerk who snatches the money from our hand, the neighbor who never speaks. It makes you wonder if anyone is satisfied. The answer is yes. People who feed on God's Word will be satisfied and so will we. Taste and see that the Lord is good.

Dear Lord,
Thank you for being a Spiritual Baker, for it's You who provides bread to feed us for a lifetime. I want to feast on your word, Lord, so I can grow into the person You made me to be.
Amen


----------



## Just_married

BRK06 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I hope you're all doing well and having a good day! Happy Anniversary Hopeful!
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday! Anyone have any plans this weekend? We're going to have my birthday dinner with our cousins since last weekend we had to be good for DH physical fitness test!
> My fur babies are starting to get along better, for which I am VERY thankful. They're still pretty crazy though :haha:

We are off to a wee Scottish island to celebrate our first wedding anniversary on Sunday aaaaaw! BUT af is due on my anniversary and I'm already cramping boooooo! That will mark a year of trying with no success, if God is trying to work out patience in me I don't think I'm doing very well lol!

Give your furbabies a hug from me, and hope your dinner goes amazingly! 

Xxx


----------



## uwa_amanda

BRK06 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I hope you're all doing well and having a good day! Happy Anniversary Hopeful!
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday! Anyone have any plans this weekend? We're going to have my birthday dinner with our cousins since last weekend we had to be good for DH physical fitness test!
> My fur babies are starting to get along better, for which I am VERY thankful. They're still pretty crazy though :haha:

DH and I are going to Tuscaloosa tomorrow to go shopping, maybe see a movie. We would go today, but everybody and their grandmother will be up there. Today marks one year since the devastating tornado up there. That day was terrible. Tuscaloosa holds a VERY special place in my heart so when that big tornado went through the happening part of town, I was very upset. My dad was up there working that night as a paramedic and it scared me so bad that I couldn't call him. Our local meteorologist had the tornado on tv live as it was happening and all I could do was sit on my couch in shock. It was at least another month before we went up there for the first time. I was so upset by what I saw. It was terrible. :cry:


----------



## PrincessBree

Kim-Hope you have a great times at your counsins birthday!!

Just Married-Happy anniversary hope you have a wonderful time in the 'wee Scotlish island' lol xx

Amanda- SOrry to hear about the devastation in the place that clearly meant so much to you :-( I pray that God will restore the town and its people!

As for me could you please pray for my mum is is sick and so I have to travel up to her town which is 3 hours from me to go see her and take care of her this weekend.She didnt want me to come but shes alone with my baby sisters up there and I just cant stand the thought of her going through alone.Please pray for ASAP healing to every part of her body in Jesus name xx:hugs:

Have a wonderful weekend all!!!Happy Fridaayy!!!Xxx


----------



## Godsjewel

Just_married said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I hope you're all doing well and having a good day! Happy Anniversary Hopeful!
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday! Anyone have any plans this weekend? We're going to have my birthday dinner with our cousins since last weekend we had to be good for DH physical fitness test!
> My fur babies are starting to get along better, for which I am VERY thankful. They're still pretty crazy though :haha:
> 
> We are off to a wee Scottish island to celebrate our first wedding anniversary on Sunday aaaaaw! BUT af is due on my anniversary and I'm already cramping boooooo! That will mark a year of trying with no success, if God is trying to work out patience in me I don't think I'm doing very well lol!
> 
> Give your furbabies a hug from me, and hope your dinner goes amazingly!
> 
> XxxClick to expand...



Happy Anniversary!!! I hope you have a wonderful time with your hubby =)


----------



## Godsjewel

PrincessBree said:


> Kim-Hope you have a great times at your counsins birthday!!
> 
> Just Married-Happy anniversary hope you have a wonderful time in the 'wee Scotlish island' lol xx
> 
> Amanda- SOrry to hear about the devastation in the place that clearly meant so much to you :-( I pray that God will restore the town and its people!
> 
> As for me could you please pray for my mum is is sick and so I have to travel up to her town which is 3 hours from me to go see her and take care of her this weekend.She didnt want me to come but shes alone with my baby sisters up there and I just cant stand the thought of her going through alone.Please pray for ASAP healing to every part of her body in Jesus name xx:hugs:
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend all!!!Happy Fridaayy!!!Xxx

I'm sorry to hear about your mom, your family will be in my prayers and I will also pray for safe travels.


----------



## Godsjewel

As for you, you meant evil against me, but God meant it for good...
Genesis 50:20


Infertility can be such a confusing time of your life! Nothing is turning out the way you planned. It can seem like God is doing everything just the exact opposite of the way you are praying! What does it all mean? Satan will try to convince you that God has abandoned you. Hell try his slimy best to persuade you that God doesnt even remember that you exist. Do confusing times mean that God has forgotten you and simply doesnt work for your good? Does it mean He doesnt care? Nothing could be further from the truth!

Have you ever thought about what a God of paradoxes we serve? He can take a great hurt in your heart to bring great comfort. Only He knows how to take an excruciating sorrow and replace it with outlandish joy! Have you ever considered that God knows how to take the devastation you feel from your infertility, and use it to show you how much He really, truly loves you? Lets examine the track record of our God of Paradoxes:

God used a virgin girl to be the mother of the Messiah.
Behold, the virgin shall be with child and shall bear a Son, and they shall call His name Immanuel, which translated means, God with us.
Matthew 1:22

God uses your weakness to show you His strength.
For when I am weak, then I am strong.
2 Corinthians 12:10

God uses foolishness to display His wisdom.
But God chose the foolish things of the world to shame the wise; 
1 Corinthians 1:27

God used the death of His Child to give you life.
For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in Him shall not perish but have everlasting life.
John 3:16

God used the guilty to showcase His forgiveness. 
"Teacher, this woman was caught in the act of adultery. In the Law Moses commanded us to stone such women. Now what do you say?" ... 
"Then neither do I condemn you," Jesus declared. "Go now and leave your life of sin."
John 8:4-5, 11

God used an infertile couple to populate the world.
No longer shall your name be called Abram, But your name shall be Abraham; for I have made you the father of a multitude of nations. I will make you exceedingly fruitful, and I will make nations of you, and kings will come forth from you...As for Sarai your wife, you shall not call her name Sarai, but Sarah shall be her name. I will bless her, and indeed I will give you a son by her. Then I will bless her, and she shall be a mother of nations; kings of peoples will come from her.
Genesis 17:5-6,15-16

God takes Satans best efforts to destroy you, and uses them for your good.
As for you, you meant evil against me, but God meant it for good..
Genesis 50:20


----------



## Yukki2011

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been around much. I have been busy getting some things ready for baby.And been sick off and on. Made the nursery still not completely done though. Its classic Pooh. :) Just have the crib and the wall stickers up. I am finally in second trimester. I wont have a new appointment until after we come back from our anniversary trip. I have been feeling better than I was. The first trimester was rough for me. Went to the hospital 5 times. But been feeling better so far after enter second trimester. 

I hope all of you are doing well. And that we get more BFP's and healthy 9 months! Congrats to the ladies that got BFP's that I have not gotten to say Congrats too.


----------



## Godsjewel

Yukki2011 said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been around much. I have been busy getting some things ready for baby.And been sick off and on. Made the nursery still not completely done though. Its classic Pooh. :) Just have the crib and the wall stickers up. I am finally in second trimester. I wont have a new appointment until after we come back from our anniversary trip. I have been feeling better than I was. The first trimester was rough for me. Went to the hospital 5 times. But been feeling better so far after enter second trimester.
> 
> I hope all of you are doing well. And that we get more BFP's and healthy 9 months! Congrats to the ladies that got BFP's that I have not gotten to say Congrats too.

Thanks for keeping us posted sweetheart :hugs:

I'm so glad you are now in the second trimester, time sure does seem to be flying by. Praying that the rest of your pregnancy will be a wonderful experience.


----------



## tulip11

hi
I have been TTC since last four months but still not yet any success...I am so worried...:sad2::sad1:


----------



## Godsjewel

tulip11 said:


> hi
> I have been TTC since last four months but still not yet any success...I am so worried...:sad2::sad1:

Hi Dear, there is nothing to be concerned about since you are still early in your ttc efforts. A healthy couple will conceive within the first year of trying, so you have some time :thumbup:


----------



## Yukki2011

tulip11 said:


> hi
> I have been TTC since last four months but still not yet any success...I am so worried...:sad2::sad1:

Don't worry hun! I knew a couple that took 6 months for them to conceive. It will happen when it is supposed to.


----------



## tulip11

thanks alot Godsjewel and Yukki2011.May God bless u both...best of luck ..:hugs::flower:
actually I got married in 2010 n I used contraceptives for first 3 months after that my hubby moved to another country and I was away from my hubby for one year now I have joined my hubby about 4 months ago.Dr prescribed me to use folic acid 400mcg ...so since last 2 months I am using folic acid...but I used to have very regular periods like after 25-26 days but since last 4 months when I joined my hubby after one year my periods have been changed like after 32-33-34 days n I am having all symptoms of pregnancy like frequent urination,headache,backache,lower abdominal cramps and uterus cramps,and I was thinking last time that I was pregnant bcz I was a week late off my periods but on 34th day I had dark brown spotting which I thought that would be implantation bleeding but after one day my bleeding was started n today is my 5th day...so I joined this forum and I got it very supportive specially users like you who are really very helpful and dont let us down...I am really thankful to all of u.


----------



## BRK06

Just_married said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I hope you're all doing well and having a good day! Happy Anniversary Hopeful!
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday! Anyone have any plans this weekend? We're going to have my birthday dinner with our cousins since last weekend we had to be good for DH physical fitness test!
> My fur babies are starting to get along better, for which I am VERY thankful. They're still pretty crazy though :haha:
> 
> We are off to a wee Scottish island to celebrate our first wedding anniversary on Sunday aaaaaw! BUT af is due on my anniversary and I'm already cramping boooooo! That will mark a year of trying with no success, if God is trying to work out patience in me I don't think I'm doing very well lol!
> 
> Give your furbabies a hug from me, and hope your dinner goes amazingly!
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Happy Anniversary!! Have fun on your trip! :) I hope AF stays away


----------



## BRK06

uwa_amanda said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I hope you're all doing well and having a good day! Happy Anniversary Hopeful!
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday! Anyone have any plans this weekend? We're going to have my birthday dinner with our cousins since last weekend we had to be good for DH physical fitness test!
> My fur babies are starting to get along better, for which I am VERY thankful. They're still pretty crazy though :haha:
> 
> DH and I are going to Tuscaloosa tomorrow to go shopping, maybe see a movie. We would go today, but everybody and their grandmother will be up there. Today marks one year since the devastating tornado up there. That day was terrible. Tuscaloosa holds a VERY special place in my heart so when that big tornado went through the happening part of town, I was very upset. My dad was up there working that night as a paramedic and it scared me so bad that I couldn't call him. Our local meteorologist had the tornado on tv live as it was happening and all I could do was sit on my couch in shock. It was at least another month before we went up there for the first time. I was so upset by what I saw. It was terrible. :cry:Click to expand...

I remember that... It was so sad :( Did you grow up there?

Have fun and be safe on your trip!


----------



## BRK06

PrincessBree said:


> Kim-Hope you have a great times at your counsins birthday!!
> 
> Just Married-Happy anniversary hope you have a wonderful time in the 'wee Scotlish island' lol xx
> 
> Amanda- SOrry to hear about the devastation in the place that clearly meant so much to you :-( I pray that God will restore the town and its people!
> 
> As for me could you please pray for my mum is is sick and so I have to travel up to her town which is 3 hours from me to go see her and take care of her this weekend.She didnt want me to come but shes alone with my baby sisters up there and I just cant stand the thought of her going through alone.Please pray for ASAP healing to every part of her body in Jesus name xx:hugs:
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend all!!!Happy Fridaayy!!!Xxx

Praying for the healing of your mom. Please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## uwa_amanda

BRK06 said:


> uwa_amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I hope you're all doing well and having a good day! Happy Anniversary Hopeful!
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday! Anyone have any plans this weekend? We're going to have my birthday dinner with our cousins since last weekend we had to be good for DH physical fitness test!
> My fur babies are starting to get along better, for which I am VERY thankful. They're still pretty crazy though :haha:
> 
> DH and I are going to Tuscaloosa tomorrow to go shopping, maybe see a movie. We would go today, but everybody and their grandmother will be up there. Today marks one year since the devastating tornado up there. That day was terrible. Tuscaloosa holds a VERY special place in my heart so when that big tornado went through the happening part of town, I was very upset. My dad was up there working that night as a paramedic and it scared me so bad that I couldn't call him. Our local meteorologist had the tornado on tv live as it was happening and all I could do was sit on my couch in shock. It was at least another month before we went up there for the first time. I was so upset by what I saw. It was terrible. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I remember that... It was so sad :( Did you grow up there?
> 
> Have fun and be safe on your trip!Click to expand...

I didn't grow up there but I go up there all the time. I would love to find a job up there and move up there. It is probably one of my favorite places to go...especially during football season! :haha:


----------



## HisGrace

Just_married - Happy Anniversary! Enjoy your trip. :)

Bree - I will be praying for you and your mom and your sisters. Have a safe trip.

tulip - Welcome! :wave: I can understand being worried about TTC, but don't panic. Like the others have said, it's completely normal to not have conceived within 4 months. Just keep trusting in God. :) 

AFM - I finally got the all clear from my doctor. I ended up having to switch doctors during all of this and my new doctor is such a blessing. She listens to me and doesn't try to push things I'm not comfortable with. She said my lining looks great and we can start trying right away if I'm up for it emotionally. :happydance: In all of this I have learned, that God doesn't ask us to try and understand why these things happen, He just asks us to continue to trust Him. I can do that! :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> Just_married - Happy Anniversary! Enjoy your trip. :)
> 
> Bree - I will be praying for you and your mom and your sisters. Have a safe trip.
> 
> tulip - Welcome! :wave: I can understand being worried about TTC, but don't panic. Like the others have said, it's completely normal to not have conceived within 4 months. Just keep trusting in God. :)
> 
> AFM - I finally got the all clear from my doctor. I ended up having to switch doctors during all of this and my new doctor is such a blessing. She listens to me and doesn't try to push things I'm not comfortable with. She said my lining looks great and we can start trying right away if I'm up for it emotionally. :happydance: In all of this I have learned, that God doesn't ask us to try and understand why these things happen, He just asks us to continue to trust Him. I can do that! :thumbup:

Yay! Amen sis, I'm so proud of you and am blessed by the way you are putting your complete trust in the Lord during all of this. I know this must have been extremely hard, but I know God turns the bad for good. :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Yukki2011 said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been around much. I have been busy getting some things ready for baby.And been sick off and on. Made the nursery still not completely done though. Its classic Pooh. :) Just have the crib and the wall stickers up. I am finally in second trimester. I wont have a new appointment until after we come back from our anniversary trip. I have been feeling better than I was. The first trimester was rough for me. Went to the hospital 5 times. But been feeling better so far after enter second trimester.
> 
> I hope all of you are doing well. And that we get more BFP's and healthy 9 months! Congrats to the ladies that got BFP's that I have not gotten to say Congrats too.

I'm glad you're feeling better :hugs: Classic Pooh is adorable! It's great you're using it for your nursery :)


----------



## BRK06

tulip11 said:


> thanks alot Godsjewel and Yukki2011.May God bless u both...best of luck ..:hugs::flower:
> actually I got married in 2010 n I used contraceptives for first 3 months after that my hubby moved to another country and I was away from my hubby for one year now I have joined my hubby about 4 months ago.Dr prescribed me to use folic acid 400mcg ...so since last 2 months I am using folic acid...but I used to have very regular periods like after 25-26 days but since last 4 months when I joined my hubby after one year my periods have been changed like after 32-33-34 days n I am having all symptoms of pregnancy like frequent urination,headache,backache,lower abdominal cramps and uterus cramps,and I was thinking last time that I was pregnant bcz I was a week late off my periods but on 34th day I had dark brown spotting which I thought that would be implantation bleeding but after one day my bleeding was started n today is my 5th day...so I joined this forum and I got it very supportive specially users like you who are really very helpful and dont let us down...I am really thankful to all of u.

Hang in there Sweetie! :hugs: You're only 4 months in, but starting the folic acid and prenatal vitamins is a great idea! :thumbup: I've been taking them since I've been trying as well. We're glad to have you join us and I pray you find encouragement from all these great ladies!


----------



## BRK06

HisGrace said:


> Just_married - Happy Anniversary! Enjoy your trip. :)
> 
> Bree - I will be praying for you and your mom and your sisters. Have a safe trip.
> 
> tulip - Welcome! :wave: I can understand being worried about TTC, but don't panic. Like the others have said, it's completely normal to not have conceived within 4 months. Just keep trusting in God. :)
> 
> AFM - I finally got the all clear from my doctor. I ended up having to switch doctors during all of this and my new doctor is such a blessing. She listens to me and doesn't try to push things I'm not comfortable with. She said my lining looks great and we can start trying right away if I'm up for it emotionally. :happydance: In all of this I have learned, that God doesn't ask us to try and understand why these things happen, He just asks us to continue to trust Him. I can do that! :thumbup:

Praise God that everything looks good and you found a new Dr that you're comfortable with! How are you feeling?


----------



## HisGrace

BRK06 said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> Just_married - Happy Anniversary! Enjoy your trip. :)
> 
> Bree - I will be praying for you and your mom and your sisters. Have a safe trip.
> 
> tulip - Welcome! :wave: I can understand being worried about TTC, but don't panic. Like the others have said, it's completely normal to not have conceived within 4 months. Just keep trusting in God. :)
> 
> AFM - I finally got the all clear from my doctor. I ended up having to switch doctors during all of this and my new doctor is such a blessing. She listens to me and doesn't try to push things I'm not comfortable with. She said my lining looks great and we can start trying right away if I'm up for it emotionally. :happydance: In all of this I have learned, that God doesn't ask us to try and understand why these things happen, He just asks us to continue to trust Him. I can do that! :thumbup:
> 
> Praise God that everything looks good and you found a new Dr that you're comfortable with! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I'm feeling really good, thanks. How is everything going with you? I feel like I've missed updates on a lot of people here.


----------



## tulip11

thanks alot BRK06...:flower::hugs:


----------



## BRK06

HisGrace said:


> I'm feeling really good, thanks. How is everything going with you? I feel like I've missed updates on a lot of people here.

Everything is going well here! My fur babies have given up trying to assert their "male-ness" and are becoming like brothers :) We still have the UFC-worthy fight matches going on, but at least now they're just playing :haha:


----------



## Heather11

BAH!!!!!! I am so annoyed today at this TTC process. When we first started in the fall I was like I want to be pregnant before the new year. Then that didn't happen. Then I thought I was pregnant, but it didn't stick. Then I said I wanted to be pregnant before my bday and here my bday comes soon and so I won't be pregnant before them! Aunt flow is 3 days late but I am not pregnant....it is so annoying as every time this happens it throws my cycles off which means it takes longer to ovulate and ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know it sounds terrible but I really didn't want to be another year older and still not pregnant :cry: Maybe it is just my AF hormones......:shrug:


----------



## uwa_amanda

Heather, I know how you feel. I will be 30 in a couple of months and my husband and I thought we would be done having children by then. We always talked about having two children. Now, it'll be a miracle if we even get pregnant with number one! Hopefully for you and your DH, you will have your bfp and nine months later a beautiful baby!


----------



## Heather11

uwa_amanda said:


> Heather, I know how you feel. I will be 30 in a couple of months and my husband and I thought we would be done having children by then. We always talked about having two children. Now, it'll be a miracle if we even get pregnant with number one! Hopefully for you and your DH, you will have your bfp and nine months later a beautiful baby!

Aww thanks! I hope so too! And I wish I was only turning 30! :wacko:


----------



## Mumma09

Hey lovely ladies have not been on for a while my family and I have been on a camping trip!!
Again I am calling on you beautiful women of faith to pray for us, after hearing our babies heartbeat on Tuesday and thinking yay we are going to be fine I started bleeding yesterday :-( I have stopped now but am cramping pretty bad, I am doing my best to be positive and know God is in control but its very hard so please stand with us that the baby is still fine and the bleeding was nothing!


----------



## Praying4bump

Heather11 said:


> BAH!!!!!! I am so annoyed today at this TTC process. When we first started in the fall I was like I want to be pregnant before the new year. Then that didn't happen. Then I thought I was pregnant, but it didn't stick. Then I said I wanted to be pregnant before my bday and here my bday comes soon and so I won't be pregnant before them! Aunt flow is 3 days late but I am not pregnant....it is so annoying as every time this happens it throws my cycles off which means it takes longer to ovulate and ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know it sounds terrible but I really didn't want to be another year older and still not pregnant :cry: Maybe it is just my AF hormones......:shrug:

I'm sorry about that and I understand your frustration. Since AF is late, maybe your levels aren't where they need to be yet. I try not to but everytime I ovulate I calculate what my due date would be if we got our BFP that cycle. I'm not even sure if I can get pregnant.


----------



## Praying4bump

Mumma09 said:


> Hey lovely ladies have not been on for a while my family and I have been on a camping trip!!
> Again I am calling on you beautiful women of faith to pray for us, after hearing our babies heartbeat on Tuesday and thinking yay we are going to be fine I started bleeding yesterday :-( I have stopped now but am cramping pretty bad, I am doing my best to be positive and know God is in control but its very hard so please stand with us that the baby is still fine and the bleeding was nothing!

I'm sorry to hear that. I will keep you in my prayers. I hear sometimes cramping and spotting can occur, if it is not sever.


----------



## steelergirl55

Mumma09 said:


> Hey lovely ladies have not been on for a while my family and I have been on a camping trip!!
> Again I am calling on you beautiful women of faith to pray for us, after hearing our babies heartbeat on Tuesday and thinking yay we are going to be fine I started bleeding yesterday :-( I have stopped now but am cramping pretty bad, I am doing my best to be positive and know God is in control but its very hard so please stand with us that the baby is still fine and the bleeding was nothing!

Praying for you, Mumma09. Please keep us updated.


----------



## HisGrace

Mumma09 said:


> Hey lovely ladies have not been on for a while my family and I have been on a camping trip!!
> Again I am calling on you beautiful women of faith to pray for us, after hearing our babies heartbeat on Tuesday and thinking yay we are going to be fine I started bleeding yesterday :-( I have stopped now but am cramping pretty bad, I am doing my best to be positive and know God is in control but its very hard so please stand with us that the baby is still fine and the bleeding was nothing!

Hi Mumma, I pray that all is well with your pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## me222

Hi lovely ladies. I haven't been on here for over a week due to busy-ness at work. Teaching is full-on, but I am enjoying it. 
I woke up at midnight feeling like AF was here and she is. So had quite a restless sleep from then on with cramps and just general uncomfortableness. I'm thankful the major pain of AF happened during the night though so I can function a bit better today. Not that I'm doing anything though as feeling achy and its my day off. What do you all do to relieve AF pain? 
I'm avoiding taking any pain killer drugs. It was tempting to take neurofen (like aspirin) last night, but I didn't and got out the ol' hot water bottle instead. I'm also taking natural vitamins and such (e.g. evening primrose oil, iron tablets, royal jelly) and I think these have helped a lot. 
It's sad though- took a preg test yesterday morning as had a dream that I got a positive preg test and so when I woke up I though "why not? I have 10 cheap tests so might as well test one." Dumb decision. It made me miserable :(. 

What do you all do to distract yourselves from thinking about ttc? Working long hours has helped for me (but I need to for work anyway), but I don't want to be consumed with my work. I need to put Jesus first in everything and be consumed in Him.
How is everyone today?


----------



## Mumma09

Thanks lovely ladies, baby is fine beautiful heart beating and doubled in size since Tuesday  I have burst a small blood vessel on the uterus causing the bleed so have been ordered to not do anything but rest, it is from my uterus contracting which could be from the VERY bumpy 3hr drive to the camp grounds so taking it easy and praying the Lord continues to hold my little one in his hands.


----------



## HisGrace

Mumma09 said:


> Thanks lovely ladies, baby is fine beautiful heart beating and doubled in size since Tuesday  I have burst a small blood vessel on the uterus causing the bleed so have been ordered to not do anything but rest, it is from my uterus contracting which could be from the VERY bumpy 3hr drive to the camp grounds so taking it easy and praying the Lord continues to hold my little one in his hands.

Praise God! Get some rest.


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather- I know how you feel, I had little goals of when I wanted to conceive too. It does get heartbreaking at times, but try to remember that its normal for a healthy couple to conceive within the 1st year of trying, you still have time.

Mumma09- Glad to hear you and baby are well. Please relax and rest.

Me222- I have had the same dream and woke up thinking its going to happen. I keep myself busy with work, taking care of the house and going to the gymI dont have that much time to really keep ttc on my mind.


----------



## Godsjewel

AF came yesterday and Im doing good :thumbup:

Thank you Lord for the blessings that I currently have in my life and help me to stay focused on those things.


----------



## Godsjewel

Come to Me, all who are weary and heavy-laden, and I will give you rest.
Matthew 11:28

My nephew is an avid golfer. After a busy week as a dedicated youth pastor, John-Paul loves to swing away at golf balls in his back yard to unwind. He doesnt unwind alone! He and his wife are loving parents to Sadie, a six pound Yorkshire Terrier who considers it her poochy duty to chase and retrieve each and every golf ball John-Paul slams into the depths of their back yard!

One evening, my nephew was enjoying his favorite pastime with his favorite pooch when a terrible accident happened. Just as he took a swing at the ball, the Yorkie leapt right in front of the golf club! Before he realized what had happened, John-Paul hit the dog right between the eyes with the golf club! With a horrible yelp, Sadie took off running, dazed and confused. John-Paul tried desperately to catch her so that he could take care of her wounds. Hurting and scared, Sadie ran away from the only one who was able to help her! Come here Sadie! Come to me! She hid under the bed and refused to come out. Imagine this tall, athletic youth pastor with nothing more than his feet sticking out from under his bed, sweet-talking a terrified, whining Yorkie! 

Eventually, John-Paul was able to coax Sadie out from under the bed. No doubt he looked like a direct descendant of the Dukes of Hazzard as he broke every speed limit in the county trying to get the poor pup to the vet! The good news? Sadie was fine. The not so good news? John-Paul has to go chase his own golf balls now!

Have you ever noticed how when life throws a problem at us we tend to react in one of two ways: we either run to God as hard and fast as we can, or we turn away from Him. When we face the pain that infertility can bring, we can be a little like Sadie. We dont understand what is happening to us and all we know is that we hurt. We tend to run away from the only One who is truly able to soothe our wounds and heal our hurts. 

Sadie hid under the bed, hurting and alone, not knowing that if she would turn to John-Paul instead of away from him that he would provide the help she needed and would see to it that her pain was alleviated. Have you turned away from your Father? When frustration and hurt are your constant companions, and you cannot understand how the One who allowed infertility to enter your life could possibly be the one to provide your healing, do you hide under the proverbial bed? 

Look what Scripture tells us about Gods attitude toward us when we are hurting and tired of the day to day struggle of infertility:

He heals the brokenhearted and binds up their wounds.
Psalm 147:3

Come to Me, all who are weary and heavy-laden, and I will give you rest.
Matthew 11:28

I waited patiently for the LORD;
And He inclined to me and heard my cry. 
He brought me up out of the pit of destruction, out of the miry clay,
And He set my feet upon a rock making my footsteps firm. 
He put a new song in my mouth, a song of praise to our God
Many will see and fear
And will trust in the LORD.
Psalm 40:1-3

As for me, I shall call upon God, and the LORD will save me.
Psalm 55:6

God is our refuge and strength, A very present help in trouble.
Psalm 46:1

I lift up my eyes to the hills
where does my help come from?
My help comes from the LORD, 
the Maker of heaven and earth.
He will not let your foot slip 
he who watches over you will not slumber;
Psalm 121:1-3


----------



## Yukki2011

me222 said:


> Hi lovely ladies. I haven't been on here for over a week due to busy-ness at work. Teaching is full-on, but I am enjoying it.
> I woke up at midnight feeling like AF was here and she is. So had quite a restless sleep from then on with cramps and just general uncomfortableness. I'm thankful the major pain of AF happened during the night though so I can function a bit better today. Not that I'm doing anything though as feeling achy and its my day off. What do you all do to relieve AF pain?
> I'm avoiding taking any pain killer drugs. It was tempting to take neurofen (like aspirin) last night, but I didn't and got out the ol' hot water bottle instead. I'm also taking natural vitamins and such (e.g. evening primrose oil, iron tablets, royal jelly) and I think these have helped a lot.
> It's sad though- took a preg test yesterday morning as had a dream that I got a positive preg test and so when I woke up I though "why not? I have 10 cheap tests so might as well test one." Dumb decision. It made me miserable :(.
> 
> What do you all do to distract yourselves from thinking about ttc? Working long hours has helped for me (but I need to for work anyway), but I don't want to be consumed with my work. I need to put Jesus first in everything and be consumed in Him.
> How is everyone today?

I buy those sticky heating pad things that you can put in your pants they help. If you end up taking med Tylenol is best.


----------



## Yukki2011

Mumma09 said:


> Thanks lovely ladies, baby is fine beautiful heart beating and doubled in size since Tuesday  I have burst a small blood vessel on the uterus causing the bleed so have been ordered to not do anything but rest, it is from my uterus contracting which could be from the VERY bumpy 3hr drive to the camp grounds so taking it easy and praying the Lord continues to hold my little one in his hands.

That is wonderful. I'll be praying you have a healthy 9 months!:hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Godsjewel said:


> AF came yesterday and Im doing good :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you Lord for the blessings that I currently have in my life and help me to stay focused on those things.

What a positive way you have. I know it doesn't come naturally & you are choosing to say this whilst feeling disappointed, but I want you to know you inspire me. Af arrived on my anniversary yesterday, it didn't spoil my day, we had a lovely day together, but what did bother me is that it also marked us entering our 2nd year off TTC without success. It has upset me a lot today and on our journey home I was going over it all in my mInd. I couldn't think about it without my eyes filling with tears. At one point my hubby looked at me and said I looked so sad & I realised he was there and I had waited so long for him to be in my life & realised I was focussed on the wrong thing. Even looking on this website can make me focus on the wrong thing....on the difficulties, negatives etc. I was feeling this weighing so heavy on me until I read this simple post and it made a complicated pile of hormones and emotions disappear and gave me clarity. 

I'm glad for what I have and I feel it's time to make the most of that. I plan to cut down my visits here to once a week until my focus is better on positive things. I'm also ditching all paraphernalia except vitamins & going au naturale spontaneous with bd. 

I have a fs appt next week and pretty sure she's going to send me for an hsg and tell me to loar weight for clonus, so from tomorrow I'm getting fit & healthy too.

I bet you didn't expect that from your wee post.

Praise God, he supplies all my needs. Bless you for being an inspiration to others! X


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Heather- I know how you feel, I had little goals of when I wanted to conceive too. It does get heartbreaking at times, but try to remember that its normal for a healthy couple to conceive within the 1st year of trying, you still have time.
> 
> Mumma09- Glad to hear you and baby are well. Please relax and rest.
> 
> Me222- I have had the same dream and woke up thinking its going to happen. I keep myself busy with work, taking care of the house and going to the gymI dont have that much time to really keep ttc on my mind.

Thanks love! I am trying to keep me head up and just move forward. I am almost done with school and then I can focus a little more on me which should help with some stress relief and what not! :winkwink:


----------



## Heather11

So as you can see from my ticker I have been trying to lose some weight! ARGH I have been struggling with counting calories, but have lost a little over 10 pounds. I have been debating on whether or not to go back to weight watchers. I was very successful on it, but really didn't want to spend the money. So I have been asking for a sign and well today I got 3 weight watchers emails and 1 flyer in the mail for free registration! :haha: Is this the sign I am looking for or would I be becoming a sucker to good advertising!?!?


----------



## HisGrace

Heather11 said:


> So as you can see from my ticker I have been trying to lose some weight! ARGH I have been struggling with counting calories, but have lost a little over 10 pounds. I have been debating on whether or not to go back to weight watchers. I was very successful on it, but really didn't want to spend the money. So I have been asking for a sign and well today I got 3 weight watchers emails and 1 flyer in the mail for free registration! :haha: Is this the sign I am looking for or would I be becoming a sucker to good advertising!?!?

I don't know if it's a sign, but have you tried My Fitness Pal? It's free. I used it before and to me it was just as good as Weight Watchers online. I did the WW online for about 6 months and I actually prefer My Fitness, but I never did the WW group meetings so I can't compare it to that. Good luck with your weight loss. My goal is to lose 30 pounds and get back down to my college weight. :)

ETA: And congrats on the 10.5 pounds. That's awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Heather11

HisGrace said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> So as you can see from my ticker I have been trying to lose some weight! ARGH I have been struggling with counting calories, but have lost a little over 10 pounds. I have been debating on whether or not to go back to weight watchers. I was very successful on it, but really didn't want to spend the money. So I have been asking for a sign and well today I got 3 weight watchers emails and 1 flyer in the mail for free registration! :haha: Is this the sign I am looking for or would I be becoming a sucker to good advertising!?!?
> 
> I don't know if it's a sign, but have you tried My Fitness Pal? It's free. I used it before and to me it was just as good as Weight Watchers online. I did the WW online for about 6 months and I actually prefer My Fitness, but I never did the WW group meetings so I can't compare it to that. Good luck with your weight loss. My goal is to lose 30 pounds and get back down to my college weight. :)
> 
> ETA: And congrats on the 10.5 pounds. That's awesome. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I am using MFP at the moment actually. I do love the app and the site.....I was contemplating WW as I was thinking there would be more support with the meetings and stuff......I don't really want to spend the money, but ARGH! I feel like if I don't get this weight off I will never be preggo!!! :nope:


----------



## Godsjewel

Just_married said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> AF came yesterday and Im doing good :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you Lord for the blessings that I currently have in my life and help me to stay focused on those things.
> 
> What a positive way you have. I know it doesn't come naturally & you are choosing to say this whilst feeling disappointed, but I want you to know you inspire me. Af arrived on my anniversary yesterday, it didn't spoil my day, we had a lovely day together, but what did bother me is that it also marked us entering our 2nd year off TTC without success. It has upset me a lot today and on our journey home I was going over it all in my mInd. I couldn't think about it without my eyes filling with tears. At one point my hubby looked at me and said I looked so sad & I realised he was there and I had waited so long for him to be in my life & realised I was focussed on the wrong thing. Even looking on this website can make me focus on the wrong thing....on the difficulties, negatives etc. I was feeling this weighing so heavy on me until I read this simple post and it made a complicated pile of hormones and emotions disappear and gave me clarity.
> 
> I'm glad for what I have and I feel it's time to make the most of that. I plan to cut down my visits here to once a week until my focus is better on positive things. I'm also ditching all paraphernalia except vitamins & going au naturale spontaneous with bd.
> 
> I have a fs appt next week and pretty sure she's going to send me for an hsg and tell me to loar weight for clonus, so from tomorrow I'm getting fit & healthy too.
> 
> I bet you didn't expect that from your wee post.
> 
> Praise God, he supplies all my needs. Bless you for being an inspiration to others! XClick to expand...

Praise God! I'm glad this helped you. I figure I've been at this for years and there is nothing I can do to change my journey except my attitude towards it. I know there is a reason i haven't conceived, and I'm doing the best I can to completely lean on Him and have peace knowing its all going to work out.


----------



## Godsjewel

All the days ordained for me were written in your book before one of them came to be.
Psalm 139:16

After a long day, my husband and I decided to relax and watch a movie. We pulled up the Pay Per View menu offered by our cable company and began to read the synopses of romantic comedies. One by one, we read the brief introduction to selected movies and passed on each one. One finally caught my eye, but not for the reasons you might expect! The final line of the synopsis was what did it! It read like this:

The young man was in love with his beau...

I have to admit, I was a little confused! I thought I had seen this movie before! I dont remember a young man being in love with another man! It was a sweet comedy about a heterosexual couple falling in love! What was this all about?

Then it hit me! I couldnt see the end of the synopsis! There wasnt enough room on the screen to write out the whole story! When we clicked on the continue button, the whole story changed!

The young man was in love with his beautiful bride...

I started laughing so hard that my husband must have thought Id lost my mind! When I saw the rest of the description of the movie, my understanding of the movie changed! Only a few more letters took their place on the screen and everything made sense.

Youll never guess what it reminded me of!

Do you realize that the story of your life has not been totally revealed to you yet? All you see right now is that you dont have a baby. Remember, you cannot see the entire description yet! Theres simply not enough room in your heart and mind to contain all that the Father has planned for you.

What if the synopsis of your life was displayed for you like the description of my movie? 

She will not have a baby...

Perhaps the continued synopsis reads more like this:

She will not have a baby...as easily as she thought she would, but eventually the baby will come.

She will not have a baby...until Gods perfect timing plays out.

Or maybe your story is more like this:

She kept waiting and waiting and waiting...as God revealed His plan to her step by step.

She felt like her heart would burst into a million pieces...from the explosion of joy God gave at the birth of her first child.

She never had a true, intimate relationship with God...like the one brought about through her struggle with infertility.

Who knows? God knows. You cannot know the entirety of Gods beautiful plan for your life. Hes known every day of your life since before time began. If you are struggling with what God wants for this season of your life, remember, you cannot see the full synopsis. Trust Him to write out your life as He sees fit. He knows whats coming next, and He knows just how much to reveal to you right now.

Only a few revelations can altar your understanding. One day, as God reveals His plan to you in His perfect timing, the story of your life will make sense. Perhaps your life will be a beautiful story for other hurting women to watch and learn from!

Dont forget to watch the credits! The Story of Your Life--written by God!


----------



## HisGrace

Heather11 said:


> I am using MFP at the moment actually. I do love the app and the site.....I was contemplating WW as I was thinking there would be more support with the meetings and stuff......I don't really want to spend the money, but ARGH! I feel like if I don't get this weight off I will never be preggo!!! :nope:

Oh okay. Yeah the group meetings probably can't compare to MFP. You'll get there. Don't get too stressed about it. :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

For I know the plans I have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. 
Jeremiah 29:11

However your infertility is resolved, God has promised all of us some things. Lo, I am with you always...With you when the pregnancy test is negative, when everyone you know has children, when well meaning people offer stupid advice. Hes also there cheering with you in the good times when unbelievably there are two beautiful pink lines instead of just one, when the thought of throwing up actually thrills you to death! Psalm 126:5 says Those who sow in tears shall reap with joyful shouting. Notice it does not say, Those who sow in tears shall reap with joyful shouting, but only when their prayers are answered exactly as they planned. He promises to be with us through pleasure and pain, through infertility, pregnancies, miscarriages, adoptions, good times and bad. The Lord took note of Sarah and did for her what He promised. Hell do for you what Hes promised. Period. 

Jeremiah 29:11 says, For I know the plans I have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. (NIV) God placed within you baby hunger. He knows at this moment how it will resolve. He knows if youre pregnant as you sit there and you just dont realize it yet. He knows if you will conceive but its not the appointed time yet. He knows if you will adopt and, if so, He knows which child and exactly what that child is doing right now. He knows if youll never conceive. He knows the plan He has for your life and His plan is good. Plans to prosper you and not to harm you. Plans to give you hope and a future. 

But God, how can my life and my future be good and complete until I have a baby? How in the world can it be good at all if I never have a baby? Remember what God said to Sarah when she doubted Him? Is anything too difficult for the Lord? Trust Him today--right now. Perhaps youve never had to trust Him the way you have to now. Trust Him with your heart, your body, your relationships, and your family. Trust Him with your emotions. Trust Him with your future.


----------



## Brook21

Hello i would love to join this group i've been ttc since 2009


----------



## PrincessBree

Brook21 said:


> Hello i would love to join this group i've been ttc since 2009

Hello!!You are very welcome to join sis,my name is Bree and I pray that God will continue to show His love and mercies towards you as you wait on Him for change to come xx:hugs:

What is your name?I am looking forward to hearing more about you.

x


----------



## Godsjewel

Brook21 said:


> Hello i would love to join this group i've been ttc since 2009

Welcome :hugs: My name is Sarah.

I'm so glad you joined us. I pray you get the encouragement you need through this thread.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Just stopping by to say :hi:! I've been keeping up with the thread even though I can't post using my work laptop or the site will be blocked. Thank God the same site blocking software is not on the ipads they gave us this morning! I'm praying for all of you in regard to ttc and life in general. I hope that everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Just stopping by to say :hi:! I've been keeping up with the thread even though I can't post using my work laptop or the site will be blocked. Thank God the same site blocking software is not on the ipads they gave us this morning! I'm praying for all of you in regard to ttc and life in general. I hope that everyone is doing well. :hugs:

SiS!!!I was thinking of you today!!So exciting how fast your bump is growing!!You are in my prayers hunxxXxx:hugs: Plus I gotta come and get a job where you work at with the free ipads!!!


----------



## Heather11

Hello my lovely ladies!!! So tomorrow I have a physical with my PCP. It has been 8 months of trying.....and I know most of the time ob/gyn doesn't want to see you until it has been a year or so, but is there anything I should ask or have him sneak into my annual bloodwork?!?!?! Somebody told me I should probably have my thyroid levels checked.


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Hello my lovely ladies!!! So tomorrow I have a physical with my PCP. It has been 8 months of trying.....and I know most of the time ob/gyn doesn't want to see you until it has been a year or so, but is there anything I should ask or have him sneak into my annual bloodwork?!?!?! Somebody told me I should probably have my thyroid levels checked.

I logged into my medical record to see what they did, here's the list...

https://i.imgur.com/HChbp.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/7HBns.jpg

hope this helps...lol!


----------



## Mumma09

Defiantly get your thyroid checked and your hormone levels, we fell easy with first bubba then it took 18mths with this one and in January we found out my pituitary gland was producing to much of a hormone that was telling my body I was still pregnant so I was not ovulating (even though I was still getting my regular period) and my thyroid was out so that wasn't helping either, it took 9 weeks on medication for my hormone and thyroid for me to fall pregnant, although now my hormone levels are really low and I have been put on progesterone to help support this pregnancy!


----------



## Mumma09

Sorry that above post was for Heather11


----------



## annbaby32

I got my first ever pack of ovulation strips this month! the lines looked perky today so gonna be trying again. Wish me luck ladies :)


----------



## annbaby32

Thank you for the encouraging message Sarah! Be blessed :)


----------



## annbaby32

Mumma09 said:


> Hey lovely ladies have not been on for a while my family and I have been on a camping trip!!
> Again I am calling on you beautiful women of faith to pray for us, after hearing our babies heartbeat on Tuesday and thinking yay we are going to be fine I started bleeding yesterday :-( I have stopped now but am cramping pretty bad, I am doing my best to be positive and know God is in control but its very hard so please stand with us that the baby is still fine and the bleeding was nothing!

Praying for you Mumma09.:hugs:


----------



## annbaby32

Brook21 said:


> Hello i would love to join this group i've been ttc since 2009

Welcome to the group, Brook :)


----------



## annbaby32

Heather11 said:


> BAH!!!!!! I am so annoyed today at this TTC process. When we first started in the fall I was like I want to be pregnant before the new year. Then that didn't happen. Then I thought I was pregnant, but it didn't stick. Then I said I wanted to be pregnant before my bday and here my bday comes soon and so I won't be pregnant before them! Aunt flow is 3 days late but I am not pregnant....it is so annoying as every time this happens it throws my cycles off which means it takes longer to ovulate and ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know it sounds terrible but I really didn't want to be another year older and still not pregnant :cry: Maybe it is just my AF hormones......:shrug:

Hi Heather
I hope this helps you feel better. I know it helped me when I completed 1 year of TTC last month :)
https://robertandsneharoy.wordpress.com/2012/04/04/that-wonderful-but/


----------



## Godsjewel

God is good--All the time!

All the time--God is good!

"Why do you call me good?" Jesus answered. "No one is goodexcept God alone.
Luke 18:19


You may have attended church services where this spirited exchange occurs. The pastor or evangelist takes the pulpit and with fiery enthusiasm proclaims God is good! Without any instruction necessary, the congregation gives their hearty reply: All the time! Such truth in a few simple statements! Such ready praise! Such confusion for some who are struggling.

I would love to be able to invisibly sneak around a sanctuary and peer over shoulders to see what people scribble on their bulletins each Sunday. Do they jot down reminders for their day or nuggets of truth they want to remember from that Sundays service? What is the conversation of their heart? I believe some struggle with the circumstances life brings, and the struggle doesnt end when they enter the doors of a house of worship. In fact, I wonder if the struggle sometimes escalates. Is God really good all the time? Even in times of heartache and confusion?

God is good. All the time. God is good when you meet the love of your life, and you know God allowed your paths to cross. God is good when a baby arrives healthy and on time. God is good when the only reproduction in your life is done on copy machines. God is good in life. God is good in death. God is good.

I am so grateful that circumstances cannot change who God is! Trouble cannot change the nature of God. When you are reeling because you really thought you were pregnant this month, only to find that all too familiar red stain, God is still good. Hes good through your tragedies. Hes good through your triumphs. Hell never be any better than He is today. Hes never been any less good than He is in this moment. God is good.

The following Scriptures show us not only that God is good, but everything He does is good. If you keep a Scripture journal, why not include these verses? Remind yourself of the goodness of God when your period starts again. Remind yourself of the goodness of God when His plan is unclear. Remind yourself of the goodness of God when everything is going great and you finally receive a positive pregnancy test or an acceptance call from the adoption agency! 

God is good!

"Why do you call me good?" Jesus answered. "No one is goodexcept God alone.
Luke 18:19

"Now arise, O LORD God, and come to your resting place, you and the ark of your might. May your priests, O LORD God, be clothed with salvation, may your saints rejoice in your goodness...
2 Chronicles 6:41

His divine power has given us everything we need for life and godliness through our knowledge of him who called us by his own glory and goodness. 
2 Peter 1:3

Gods discipline is good.
...God disciplines us for our good..
Hebrews 12:10

Gods Word is good.
...the goodness of the word of God...
Hebrews 6:5

Gods creation is good.
For everything God created is good,...1 Timothy 4:4

Gods hope is good.
May our Lord Jesus Christ himself and God our Father, who loved us and by his grace gave us eternal encouragement and good hope,...
2 Thessalonians 2:16

Gods purposes are good.
With this in mind, we constantly pray for you, that our God may count you worthy of his calling, and that by his power he may fulfill every good purpose of yours and every act prompted by your faith.
2 Thessalonians 1:11

...for it is God who works in you to will and to act according to his good purpose.
Philippians 2:13

Gods will is good.
Do not conform any longer to the pattern of this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind. Then you will be able to test and approve what God's will ishis good, pleasing and perfect will.
Romans 12:2


----------



## HisGrace

Amen!

Welcome Brook. :wave:


----------



## PrincessBree

Until my change comes
Here's what I'll do
Renew my strength
Keep holding on
I'll wait on You.

Back to cd1 again-I am now really gonna start praying about whether I want to pursue all of the relavent tests at the doctors. I dunno though I have been to see the doc's a couple of times I have never felt lead to get all the tests done.I don't know if I am ready for all of that stress and I know that no matter what God is going to give us a baby(however He decides).This has got to be my best month yet in terms of I am so at peace that whatever God does is right and good and for our best. And He has an appointed time for ALL things.And He also has a plan and I am OK with that!!Praise God!!If nothing I feel that I am maturing in Christ throughout this entire situation!!!:hugs::hugs:

I dearly love you ladies you are ALL awesome xx


----------



## uwa_amanda

Some days it is so hard to put everything behind us. Some days we wake up feeling very sad and depressed because nothing is happening. I have to remind myself that in days like these I have to put my faith and trust in God first before anything else. I am asking for prayers for this upcoming Monday. I already think I know what is going to happen at this appointment where I think I will be told that Clomid failed for me and will be referred to a specialist. I am ready to hear that as I have realized that by now I don't feel that it did the trick. What I need prayers for is the strength to stay strong for my husband. I need to be strong when I go back to work and face everything just a few days before Mothers Day. I need to be strong when my drivers call and wish me a happy Mothers Day as I know that I probably won't get to be a mother. It hurts so bad knowing that the chances of me giving my husband a son or daughter are shrinking.

I thank each and everyone of you ladies...my sisters in Christ.


----------



## Praying4bump

uwa_amanda said:


> Some days it is so hard to put everything behind us. Some days we wake up feeling very sad and depressed because nothing is happening. I have to remind myself that in days like these I have to put my faith and trust in God first before anything else. I am asking for prayers for this upcoming Monday. I already think I know what is going to happen at this appointment where I think I will be told that Clomid failed for me and will be referred to a specialist. I am ready to hear that as I have realized that by now I don't feel that it did the trick. What I need prayers for is the strength to stay strong for my husband. I need to be strong when I go back to work and face everything just a few days before Mothers Day. I need to be strong when my drivers call and wish me a happy Mothers Day as I know that I probably won't get to be a mother. It hurts so bad knowing that the chances of me giving my husband a son or daughter are shrinking.
> 
> I thank each and everyone of you ladies...my sisters in Christ.

I will pray that you have strength that you need.


----------



## LGRJWR

I have been feeling rather down lately since AF officially arrived today and I was very hopeful this month. However I was reminded through a sermon I heard this last weekend if nothing happens the way you want it and when you want it GOD IS ENOUGH!!! I keep reminding myself of this simple truth because He is enough! I was also encouraged by reading 1 Samuel 1:19 today the story about Hannah.


----------



## Praying4bump

I had to share this!!!! 


Don&#8217;t let the trials and difficulties of life discourage you. God will not put any more on you than you can take. Don&#8217;t give up, don&#8217;t you bend and don&#8217;t you fold. When you feel as though you&#8217;re not able&#8230;.it&#8217;s alright cause our God is ABLE!!!

Enjoy&#8230;.

"This means tremendous joy to you, I know, even though you are temporarily harassed by all kinds of trials and temptations. This is no accident &#8212; it happens to prove your faith, which is infinitely more valuable than gold ..." (1 Peter 1:6-7 PH)

In order to build your faith, God will give you a dream. Then, he'll urge you to make a decision. But then he'll allow a delay, because in the delay he matures you and prepares you for what is to come.

The truth is, you'll have difficulties while God delays. This isn't because he doesn't care about you or that he's forgotten your circumstances; rather, it's one of the ways he pushes you toward the deep end of faith.

As God delays, you'll face two types of difficulties: circumstances and critics. This is a natural part of life. God designed it this way because he knows we grow stronger when facing adversity and opposition.

When Moses led the children of Israel out of Egypt into the desert toward the Promised Land, he had one problem after another. First there was no water. Then there was no food. Then there were a bunch of complainers. Then there were poisonous snakes. Moses was doing what God wanted him to do, but he still had problems. 

David was anointed king, and then for the next several years he was hunted down by Saul. Joseph had a dream of becoming a ruler, yet he was sold into slavery and thrown into prison on a false charge where he languished, forgotten. Imagine the difficulties Noah had building a floating zoo!

The Bible says that when Moses died, Joshua was appointed the new leader. Moses led the people across the desert, and then Joshua led them into the Promised Land. Did he get the easy part? The Bible says that when the Israelites entered the Promised Land, there were giants in the land. Even in the Promised Land there were problems!

God does this because he is building our faith and character. When we finally come to a place where the difficulties become so bad, where we've reached our limit, where we've tried everything and exhausted all our options, it is then that God begins a mighty work through us: "This means tremendous joy to you, I know, even though you are temporarily harassed by all kinds of trials and temptations. This is no accident &#8212; it happens to prove your faith, which is infinitely more valuable than gold ..." (1 Peter 1:6-7 PH)



Be blessed,


----------



## Praying4bump

LGR: I know my post above is long but I read it a couple mornings ago and it really encouraged and lifted my spirit. I hope it will do the same for ALL you ladies!!

I have to honestly say that my TTC journey has brought me closer to Jesus and I have called on him, talked to him and prayed to him a lot more then I did in the prior years. I would not change that for anything.


----------



## Godsjewel

Praying4bump said:


> I had to share this!!!!
> 
> 
> Dont let the trials and difficulties of life discourage you. God will not put any more on you than you can take. Dont give up, dont you bend and dont you fold. When you feel as though youre not able.its alright cause our God is ABLE!!!
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> "This means tremendous joy to you, I know, even though you are temporarily harassed by all kinds of trials and temptations. This is no accident  it happens to prove your faith, which is infinitely more valuable than gold ..." (1 Peter 1:6-7 PH)
> 
> In order to build your faith, God will give you a dream. Then, he'll urge you to make a decision. But then he'll allow a delay, because in the delay he matures you and prepares you for what is to come.
> 
> The truth is, you'll have difficulties while God delays. This isn't because he doesn't care about you or that he's forgotten your circumstances; rather, it's one of the ways he pushes you toward the deep end of faith.
> 
> As God delays, you'll face two types of difficulties: circumstances and critics. This is a natural part of life. God designed it this way because he knows we grow stronger when facing adversity and opposition.
> 
> When Moses led the children of Israel out of Egypt into the desert toward the Promised Land, he had one problem after another. First there was no water. Then there was no food. Then there were a bunch of complainers. Then there were poisonous snakes. Moses was doing what God wanted him to do, but he still had problems.
> 
> David was anointed king, and then for the next several years he was hunted down by Saul. Joseph had a dream of becoming a ruler, yet he was sold into slavery and thrown into prison on a false charge where he languished, forgotten. Imagine the difficulties Noah had building a floating zoo!
> 
> The Bible says that when Moses died, Joshua was appointed the new leader. Moses led the people across the desert, and then Joshua led them into the Promised Land. Did he get the easy part? The Bible says that when the Israelites entered the Promised Land, there were giants in the land. Even in the Promised Land there were problems!
> 
> God does this because he is building our faith and character. When we finally come to a place where the difficulties become so bad, where we've reached our limit, where we've tried everything and exhausted all our options, it is then that God begins a mighty work through us: "This means tremendous joy to you, I know, even though you are temporarily harassed by all kinds of trials and temptations. This is no accident  it happens to prove your faith, which is infinitely more valuable than gold ..." (1 Peter 1:6-7 PH)
> 
> 
> 
> Be blessed,

Thank you so much for posting this, this is exactly what I needed :hugs: 

Thank you Lord for the dreams I've had of a positive pregnancy test and children.


----------



## BRK06

Praying4bump said:


> I had to share this!!!!
> 
> 
> Dont let the trials and difficulties of life discourage you. God will not put any more on you than you can take. Dont give up, dont you bend and dont you fold. When you feel as though youre not able.its alright cause our God is ABLE!!!
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> "This means tremendous joy to you, I know, even though you are temporarily harassed by all kinds of trials and temptations. This is no accident  it happens to prove your faith, which is infinitely more valuable than gold ..." (1 Peter 1:6-7 PH)
> 
> In order to build your faith, God will give you a dream. Then, he'll urge you to make a decision. But then he'll allow a delay, because in the delay he matures you and prepares you for what is to come.
> 
> The truth is, you'll have difficulties while God delays. This isn't because he doesn't care about you or that he's forgotten your circumstances; rather, it's one of the ways he pushes you toward the deep end of faith.
> 
> As God delays, you'll face two types of difficulties: circumstances and critics. This is a natural part of life. God designed it this way because he knows we grow stronger when facing adversity and opposition.
> 
> When Moses led the children of Israel out of Egypt into the desert toward the Promised Land, he had one problem after another. First there was no water. Then there was no food. Then there were a bunch of complainers. Then there were poisonous snakes. Moses was doing what God wanted him to do, but he still had problems.
> 
> David was anointed king, and then for the next several years he was hunted down by Saul. Joseph had a dream of becoming a ruler, yet he was sold into slavery and thrown into prison on a false charge where he languished, forgotten. Imagine the difficulties Noah had building a floating zoo!
> 
> The Bible says that when Moses died, Joshua was appointed the new leader. Moses led the people across the desert, and then Joshua led them into the Promised Land. Did he get the easy part? The Bible says that when the Israelites entered the Promised Land, there were giants in the land. Even in the Promised Land there were problems!
> 
> God does this because he is building our faith and character. When we finally come to a place where the difficulties become so bad, where we've reached our limit, where we've tried everything and exhausted all our options, it is then that God begins a mighty work through us: "This means tremendous joy to you, I know, even though you are temporarily harassed by all kinds of trials and temptations. This is no accident  it happens to prove your faith, which is infinitely more valuable than gold ..." (1 Peter 1:6-7 PH)
> 
> 
> 
> Be blessed,

Awesome!! Thank you for sharing! This is exactly why I hold onto my faith even when this journey continues to stretch for weeks, months, years for myself and our other sisters going through the same thing. 

Ecclesiastes 3:1- There is a time for everything, and a season for every activity under the heavens


----------



## BRK06

Hi Ladies! :hi: I'm back humbled and grateful to our awesome God!! I'd taken a few days to have "hubby and wife" time with DH after AF came in to reset our focus before our appt with the FS today. We got the results to my MRI and other labs and, Praise God, they all came back just fine! Next month we start Clomid and IUI! 

You've all been in my thoughts and I'm keeping you in prayer!

Welcome to our group, Brook! I've been TTC since 2009 as well. Looking forward to getting to know you better!

Mumma09- I've been praying for you and the LO... Get plenty of rest, girl! :hugs:

Heather- Congrats on your success so far losing weight! 10.5 lbs is great progress! :thumbup:


Amanda- lots of :hugs: to you! I'm praying the Lord gives you strength and peace. Please let us know what you find out on Monday


----------



## BRK06

Ephesians 3:14-21

For this reason I kneel before the Father, from whom every family in heaven and on earth derives its name. I pray that out of his glorious riches he may strengthen you with power through his Spirit in your inner being, so that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith. And I pray that you, being rooted and established in love, may have power, together with all the Lords holy people, to grasp how wide and long and high and deep is the love of Christ, and to know this love that surpasses knowledge that you may be filled to the measure of all the fullness of God. 

Now to him who is able to do immeasurably more than all we ask or imagine, according to his power that is at work within us, to him be glory in the church and in Christ Jesus throughout all generations, for ever and ever! Amen.




Feeling burnt out, disillusioned, exhausted or lonely? At some point on the road of life we all hit empty. When it happens to you, its time to pray Pauls prayer hereand expect God to answer it. Ask God to strengthen your inner selfbecause only Christ can fill the emptiness in your heart. Ask God to help you grasp a measure of his immeasurable love for youto experience it yourself so that you may be filled with the fullness of God. His unfathomable love is always the renewing antidote for burnout. It may take time, but God will answer.


----------



## Godsjewel

...the God we serve is able to save ...but even if he does not,...
Daniel 3:17-18

The fiery battle of infertility rages. You feel the heat of infertility every time the calendar pages turn. You feel the tears stinging your eyes when you see that youve started your period again. You hear the disappointment in your husbands voice when he tells you its okay that it didnt work again. After the deluge of tears, you begin to pray. You know you have to turn your heart toward God. You know you want to walk in His will, but youre just not sure what that will is! Is the latest test result Gods way of saying pregnancy is simply not going to happen for you? Is He telling you that He has greater plans for you than birthing a biological child or is He gathering angels around Him and saying, Look! Shes been believing for a baby for so long, and its almost time! Ill give her the desires of her heart if shell just hang on a little longer! How do we pray for Gods will when we dont know what Gods will is for our lives?

One beautiful example is found in a dirty, hot, stinky furnace surrounded by dirty, hot, stinky men! 

Travel back in time with me via the book of Daniel, chapter 3. There is so much the infertile heart can learn here! Taking center stage in this story are Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego, the best and the brightest of their day. They are actually described as young men without any physical defect, handsome, showing aptitude for every kind of learning, well informed, quick to understand, and qualified to serve in the king's palace (Daniel 1:4). ( I know what youre thinking! Where we these guys when we were on the dating scene, right? Oh, thats right! You married a guy like this! Me too!) These were not your run of the mill guys! They were amazing! Handsome! Brilliant! Understanding! Doomed!

Doomed?

Not only were Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego perfect physical and intellectual specimens, they loved God with all their hearts and were not willing to bow their knee to any other god. The king of their day built a statue and commanded that everyone bow in worship to this unseeing, unknowing pile of gold. They refused. Point blank. No discussion, no debate. They served God faithfully when it was easy. They served Him faithfully when it was not so easy. Realize, too, that standing for your beliefs brought more consequences for them than it does for us. We may be ridiculed or ostracized from social events. They were condemned to death. 

Standing there, hearing the crackling of the fire, smelling the stench of the ashes and feeling the prickling of the heat on their faces, Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego knew this was their crowning moment. This would be the event that defined their existence. Imagine the intensity of that moment! They knew what was happening. They understood the gravity of their predicament --remember they were young men...well informed, quick to understand. They knew that the rest of their lives hinged on what they said and did in the next few moments. There was no time for discussion. There was no time to set up meetings and decide what they wanted to do. The sentence for this type of defiance was carried out immediately. The furnace was boiling, the soldiers had their grips on the young mens arms. What did they do?

Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego replied to the king, "O Nebuchadnezzar, we do not need to defend ourselves before you in this matter. If we are thrown into the blazing furnace, the God we serve is able to save us from it, and he will rescue us from your hand, O king. But even if he does not, we want you to know, O king, that we will not serve your gods or worship the image of gold you have set up." (Daniel 3:16-18)

Even with all their intelligence, even with the fiery devotion their hearts held toward God, and even though they placed their lives on the line to prove it, God did not reveal His will to Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego when they stood with righteous defiance before the king. For whatever reason, God chose to keep the secret of His will for the time. Look how they responded! The God we serve is able to save us and will rescue us. But even if He does not, we serve Him and not you!

Have you ever made a bold proclamation of how you know God is doing something, and it just didnt happen the way you thought? This is the month! I know Im pregnant! My faith is so strong, and I know this is it! God has finally given us a baby! You make a bold stand of faith, only to be embarrassed and devastated when your period starts. Perhaps youve told friends and family that in spite of previous losses, youre believing God to allow this baby to survive. You boldly speak of the goodness of God, and how so many people are praying and you just know this baby will be fine. Then comes the horrible news that this baby didnt make it either. What do you do in those defining moments?

Have you failed God in this display of faith? Did Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego fail God? The three young men boldly stated the God we serve is able to save us, and He will rescue from your hand...But even if he does not.... They knew He could. They didnt know if He would. They simply looked beyond the present circumstances, not knowing what Gods will for them was--perish in the flames or find an unseen escape route. Either way, they vowed to serve Him. 

When you pray for a baby, why not pray the same way? God, I come to you asking for a baby. I know that You and You alone are the giver of life. Please, God, let this be the month we conceive. But even if it doesnt happen, Ill serve You anyway. Remember that God invites you to bring your requests to Him (Philippians 4:6). Ask Him for a baby! Thats okay! But remember to pray that His will is done in your life. Its okay to say you dont know the exact will of God. That doesnt show a lack of faith. In fact, I believe it is just the opposite! God, I dont know Your plans for me, but I know they are good. My desire is for a baby. Im asking You for a baby, but even more, Im asking for Your will. If not this month, maybe next month. If not at all, then please sustain me. Sounds a lot like God can save us from the fires, but if not, well serve Him anyway! 

Are these kind of prayers easy to pray? Not on your life! But remember, God rescued these Hebrew boys from what should have been a certain death. He walked with them in the midst of the fires and brought them through to the amazement of everyone around. Expect that Hell do the same for you.


----------



## pennylane2

LGRJWR said:


> I have been feeling rather down lately since AF officially arrived today and I was very hopeful this month. However I was reminded through a sermon I heard this last weekend if nothing happens the way you want it and when you want it GOD IS ENOUGH!!! I keep reminding myself of this simple truth because He is enough! I was also encouraged by reading 1 Samuel 1:19 today the story about Hannah.

I'm sorry to hear about this. I am in a spot right now where I waiver between apathy and complete devastation with this process. Sometimes it is difficult to remember that God does not serve us, but we serve Him. God has a plan and I can't change it. I keep telling my heart to be patient, but sometimes the pain so severe that I wonder why it isn't easier.


----------



## Just_married

That's a year for trying for us. I take my hat off to those of you trying for much longer and would not dream of complaining that I'm not pregnant yet & fed up trying as I feel it would be an insult to those of you enduring it patiently for longer than I have.

We have results of tests & constant appt on Tuesday, but as I've mentioned before, I'm too old for nhs treatment, but I know God specialises in children for geriatrics like me (my Christian grandmother had 4 children in her 40s). I figure if He brought my prince into my life at this age then He will bless this marriage with children too. This is not me voicing my plans, this is me voicing my faith.

I've decided to take a break from bnb for a few weeks, probably check in once a fortnight or once a month, see how I get on. Although many posts on here are very encouraging, I do find some bring out sadness in me and affect my confidence, that's my problem to deal with, so I'm trying to focus on all the other non-baby things which fill my life right now and getting busy with that. If God intends it to happen I know it will happen and I won't need to stress and jump through hoops trying tests/monitors/tablets/contraptions.

So I just want to wish you all well, I'll be praying for you all for peace until your hearts desires are granted. Love you all xxx


----------



## BRK06

Just_married said:


> That's a year for trying for us. I take my hat off to those of you trying for much longer and would not dream of complaining that I'm not pregnant yet & fed up trying as I feel it would be an insult to those of you enduring it patiently for longer than I have.
> 
> We have results of tests & constant appt on Tuesday, but as I've mentioned before, I'm too old for nhs treatment, but I know God specialises in children for geriatrics like me (my Christian grandmother had 4 children in her 40s). I figure if He brought my prince into my life at this age then He will bless this marriage with children too. This is not me voicing my plans, this is me voicing my faith.
> 
> I've decided to take a break from bnb for a few weeks, probably check in once a fortnight or once a month, see how I get on. Although many posts on here are very encouraging, I do find some bring out sadness in me and affect my confidence, that's my problem to deal with, so I'm trying to focus on all the other non-baby things which fill my life right now and getting busy with that. If God intends it to happen I know it will happen and I won't need to stress and jump through hoops trying tests/monitors/tablets/contraptions.
> 
> So I just want to wish you all well, I'll be praying for you all for peace until your hearts desires are granted. Love you all xxx

Your steadfast faith is so encouraging Sis! You are in my prayers and thoughts while you take your break. :hugs: We are all here for you whenever you need us!


----------



## Yukki2011

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. After today I wont be on for a bit. Going on our anniversary vacation. :) Going to Panama City, FL. This is our second anniversary. :) I hope everyone has a nice weekend and week. And I will catch up when I get back!


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello my lovely ladies!!! So tomorrow I have a physical with my PCP. It has been 8 months of trying.....and I know most of the time ob/gyn doesn't want to see you until it has been a year or so, but is there anything I should ask or have him sneak into my annual bloodwork?!?!?! Somebody told me I should probably have my thyroid levels checked.
> 
> I logged into my medical record to see what they did, here's the list...
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/HChbp.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/7HBns.jpg
> 
> hope this helps...lol!Click to expand...

Thank you so much!! This really does help, but my PCP was really no help. Since I haven't been TTC for a year he doesn't think that all of this testing is necessary yet. He also thinks I should drop some more weight AND.....apparently my blood pressure was high this time around...it isn't really bad, but he wants me to get it back down! I am sure it is because I am so stressed out with school and such. He said that if it is stress it should go right back down as I alleviate stressful things in my life! I guess I should take up some yoga!! Only 6 weeks left of school!!! :flower: Got to look to the bright side of things!


----------



## Heather11

Mumma09 said:


> Defiantly get your thyroid checked and your hormone levels, we fell easy with first bubba then it took 18mths with this one and in January we found out my pituitary gland was producing to much of a hormone that was telling my body I was still pregnant so I was not ovulating (even though I was still getting my regular period) and my thyroid was out so that wasn't helping either, it took 9 weeks on medication for my hormone and thyroid for me to fall pregnant, although now my hormone levels are really low and I have been put on progesterone to help support this pregnancy!


Thanks so much!!! It seems until you have been TTC for a year nobody seems to think you need any extensive testing! :wacko: I need to focus on my weight loss and my blood pressure was also a little high! ARGH I need to relieve some stress in my life!!!!! I am juggling so much with work and school, but at least I am almost done with school!! ARGH!!!!


----------



## Heather11

Praying4bump said:


> I had to share this!!!!
> 
> 
> Dont let the trials and difficulties of life discourage you. God will not put any more on you than you can take. Dont give up, dont you bend and dont you fold. When you feel as though youre not able.its alright cause our God is ABLE!!!
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> "This means tremendous joy to you, I know, even though you are temporarily harassed by all kinds of trials and temptations. This is no accident  it happens to prove your faith, which is infinitely more valuable than gold ..." (1 Peter 1:6-7 PH)
> 
> In order to build your faith, God will give you a dream. Then, he'll urge you to make a decision. But then he'll allow a delay, because in the delay he matures you and prepares you for what is to come.
> 
> The truth is, you'll have difficulties while God delays. This isn't because he doesn't care about you or that he's forgotten your circumstances; rather, it's one of the ways he pushes you toward the deep end of faith.
> 
> As God delays, you'll face two types of difficulties: circumstances and critics. This is a natural part of life. God designed it this way because he knows we grow stronger when facing adversity and opposition.
> 
> When Moses led the children of Israel out of Egypt into the desert toward the Promised Land, he had one problem after another. First there was no water. Then there was no food. Then there were a bunch of complainers. Then there were poisonous snakes. Moses was doing what God wanted him to do, but he still had problems.
> 
> David was anointed king, and then for the next several years he was hunted down by Saul. Joseph had a dream of becoming a ruler, yet he was sold into slavery and thrown into prison on a false charge where he languished, forgotten. Imagine the difficulties Noah had building a floating zoo!
> 
> The Bible says that when Moses died, Joshua was appointed the new leader. Moses led the people across the desert, and then Joshua led them into the Promised Land. Did he get the easy part? The Bible says that when the Israelites entered the Promised Land, there were giants in the land. Even in the Promised Land there were problems!
> 
> God does this because he is building our faith and character. When we finally come to a place where the difficulties become so bad, where we've reached our limit, where we've tried everything and exhausted all our options, it is then that God begins a mighty work through us: "This means tremendous joy to you, I know, even though you are temporarily harassed by all kinds of trials and temptations. This is no accident  it happens to prove your faith, which is infinitely more valuable than gold ..." (1 Peter 1:6-7 PH)
> 
> 
> 
> Be blessed,

Thanks so much!! :flower:


----------



## tulip11

Hi
Today is my 13th day and I am having cramps like periods and backache I dont know why is this?


----------



## Heather11

Just_married said:


> That's a year for trying for us. I take my hat off to those of you trying for much longer and would not dream of complaining that I'm not pregnant yet & fed up trying as I feel it would be an insult to those of you enduring it patiently for longer than I have.
> 
> We have results of tests & constant appt on Tuesday, but as I've mentioned before, I'm too old for nhs treatment, but I know God specialises in children for geriatrics like me (my Christian grandmother had 4 children in her 40s). I figure if He brought my prince into my life at this age then He will bless this marriage with children too. This is not me voicing my plans, this is me voicing my faith.
> 
> I've decided to take a break from bnb for a few weeks, probably check in once a fortnight or once a month, see how I get on. Although many posts on here are very encouraging, I do find some bring out sadness in me and affect my confidence, that's my problem to deal with, so I'm trying to focus on all the other non-baby things which fill my life right now and getting busy with that. If God intends it to happen I know it will happen and I won't need to stress and jump through hoops trying tests/monitors/tablets/contraptions.
> 
> So I just want to wish you all well, I'll be praying for you all for peace until your hearts desires are granted. Love you all xxx


We will be thinking and praying for you!! :flower: I have taken a break from here as well mostly because i was becoming obsessed, but i understand! Best wishes to you!!!


----------



## Praying4bump

Well, Im 4dpo today. I'm trying not to symptom spot and so far I haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary, just the usual. 

:dust::dust::dust: 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Heather11

I have decided to start temping to see if this gives me any insight on my cycles. I have been documenting everything and it seems like every other cycle has been really long. So I am starting to wonder if I am not ovulating every other month. I am hoping the temping will help me see what is going on. Any advice from those who temp? :flower:


----------



## Praying4bump

Heather11 said:


> I have decided to start temping to see if this gives me any insight on my cycles. I have been documenting everything and it seems like every other cycle has been really long. So I am starting to wonder if I am not ovulating every other month. I am hoping the temping will help me see what is going on. Any advice from those who temp? :flower:

Yes, I have been tempting (2 cycles) since my lap in march. I wanted to verify that I was ovualting and so far I have been able to. If you haven't, you should register at " https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ ". It's an online charting system, I just use the free membership but you can sign up for the VIP memebership if you want te extras. Some people use a regular thermometers but I use a Basal Body Thermometer (about $8-$10). You have to temp at the same time but if you wake up late, you can use a bbt adjuster and it will estimate what your temp should have been.

It's annoying at first but it makes me feel better to confirm that I'm ovualting. Now I'm getting use to it.

Good luck!:happydance:


----------



## uwa_amanda

After the discussion that my husband and I had Friday night, after my doctor's appointment on Monday, we feel that we are going to take a break from ttc. After seeing the results of my husband's most recent SA, it is going to be that much more difficult to get pregnant. In the future, we may take a NTNP approach to it. I'm tired of crying every month for a week straight when AF shows up. I'm tired of getting upset every time I see a pregnant woman or a co-worker shoves pictures of her best friend's newborn twins in my face. TTC has made me sort of a bitter person. Because of my increasing bitterness, I feel that is a major reason why I should break away from it. I have cried more in the last year than I have in the entire six years that we have been trying to have a baby. I'm quite tired of crying. My poor tear ducts are ready for a break...lol.

Maybe it's God's plan for me to just take care of my husband. He's a disabled veteran with severe back problems on a laundry list of medication for that and PTSD. I don't know...Only God knows. 

I'll be popping in and out here to check on how everybody's doing. I need a break from bnb because sometimes I log on here and get down and depressed about my inabilities to conceive. My prayers go out to each and every one of you who are still ttc. I am hopeful that your dream of being a mother will come true for you. :)


----------



## Heather11

Praying4bump said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I have decided to start temping to see if this gives me any insight on my cycles. I have been documenting everything and it seems like every other cycle has been really long. So I am starting to wonder if I am not ovulating every other month. I am hoping the temping will help me see what is going on. Any advice from those who temp? :flower:
> 
> Yes, I have been tempting (2 cycles) since my lap in march. I wanted to verify that I was ovualting and so far I have been able to. If you haven't, you should register at " https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ ". It's an online charting system, I just use the free membership but you can sign up for the VIP memebership if you want te extras. Some people use a regular thermometers but I use a Basal Body Thermometer (about $8-$10). You have to temp at the same time but if you wake up late, you can use a bbt adjuster and it will estimate what your temp should have been.
> 
> It's annoying at first but it makes me feel better to confirm that I'm ovualting. Now I'm getting use to it.
> 
> Good luck!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks dear! I signed up for fertility friend. This is my third day of my cycle and I am already all over the place......I am not sure that can be good, but I will keep it up and see what happens. I have been temping at the same time in the morning too! Hmmmmm


----------



## Just_married

uwa_amanda said:


> After the discussion that my husband and I had Friday night, after my doctor's appointment on Monday, we feel that we are going to take a break from ttc. After seeing the results of my husband's most recent SA, it is going to be that much more difficult to get pregnant. In the future, we may take a NTNP approach to it. I'm tired of crying every month for a week straight when AF shows up. I'm tired of getting upset every time I see a pregnant woman or a co-worker shoves pictures of her best friend's newborn twins in my face. TTC has made me sort of a bitter person. Because of my increasing bitterness, I feel that is a major reason why I should break away from it. I have cried more in the last year than I have in the entire six years that we have been trying to have a baby. I'm quite tired of crying. My poor tear ducts are ready for a break...lol.
> 
> Maybe it's God's plan for me to just take care of my husband. He's a disabled veteran with severe back problems on a laundry list of medication for that and PTSD. I don't know...Only God knows.
> 
> I'll be popping in and out here to check on how everybody's doing. I need a break from bnb because sometimes I log on here and get down and depressed about my inabilities to conceive. My prayers go out to each and every one of you who are still ttc. I am hopeful that your dream of being a mother will come true for you. :)

My heart goes out to you, we made same decision after one year of trying as I'm now 40. Six years is a long time and I think you're amazing to have last this long. Huge hugs xxx


----------



## Godsjewel

Now to Him who is able to do far more abundantly beyond all that we ask or think, according to the power that works within us, to Him be the glory in the church and in Christ Jesus to all generations forever and ever. 
Amen.
Ephesians 3:20-21

When I was in college, I was very blessed to be a member of a dynamic choral group that travelled the nation sharing the gospel of Jesus Christ. Wed rehearse and learn every note to perfection, load up on buses and planes and leave campus full of anticipation and a little bit of holy naiveté! On occasion, our director would ask different members to sing a solo while the choir took a much needed break. When he invited me to sing, I chose my favorite song. With all the conviction my 20 year old heart and soul could muster, I would take the platform and with mic in hand, belt out my favorite song, He is Able! 

And I know when my eyes fail to see, He is Able!
Even though it seems impossible to me--He is able! 
But if He chooses not to move in the way weve prayed He would,
Im confident Hes working all together for my good! 
I will stand behind His Word, for He is able!

I knew I could sing that song! I had lived it! How else would I have been able to score such high grades if God Himself had not been able to help me?

Then real life hit. A parent had to undergo an emergency heart by-pass operation as we nervously paced the waiting rooms. Was He able then? A friend died without warning and without the opportunities for good-byes. Was He able then? Lifelong plans for a house full of babies crumbled beneath the weight of an empty cradle. What about that? Was God still able even in the midst of infertility?

The answer, my friend, is a resounding, yes! God is able!

Surely you have dreamt about your future, and how you envision the family you are asking God for. Your dreams may have been crushed by impossible diagnoses or financial deficits. Perhaps the doctors havent been able to find why you cannot conceive, and you find that you are unable to imagine a life without a baby. If this is the reality of your life today, I ask you to find the God of Ephesians 3:20.

Ephesians 3:20 reveals God to us as the one who is able to do far more abundantly beyond all that we ask or think... Even your wildest imaginations fail to live up to the ability of God! Go ahead! Give it a shot! Imagine the most amazing, most unbelievable miracle your finite mind can create. Gods abilities surpass them all! 

However, God sometimes works in ways we have yet to imagine. We only see our situation the way it is today, right now. We only see what is happening--or not happening--through the filter of human eyes. He is still able. We feel todays pain, and todays frustrations. He is still able. The doctors hand down another diagnosis. Another year turns on the calendar. He is still able. Its hard to imagine that God is working all things in abilities so far beyond what my eyes can see. He is still able. 

As I sit in my late thirties, the song has a much more profound meaning to me than it did as a college student. Why? Because when I was a 20 year old college girl, I knew the words to the song. As a 39 year old woman who has faced infertility, failed adoptions, multiple diagnoses and a pretty long laundry list of other difficult life situations, I know the God behind the words, and I know He really is able!


----------



## BRK06

Yukki2011 said:


> Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. After today I wont be on for a bit. Going on our anniversary vacation. :) Going to Panama City, FL. This is our second anniversary. :) I hope everyone has a nice weekend and week. And I will catch up when I get back!

Happy anniversary! Have fun on your trip! :)


----------



## BRK06

tulip11 said:


> Hi
> Today is my 13th day and I am having cramps like periods and backache I dont know why is this?

Not sure. Some women get cramping during ovulation... Maybe that's it?


----------



## BRK06

uwa_amanda said:


> After the discussion that my husband and I had Friday night, after my doctor's appointment on Monday, we feel that we are going to take a break from ttc. After seeing the results of my husband's most recent SA, it is going to be that much more difficult to get pregnant. In the future, we may take a NTNP approach to it. I'm tired of crying every month for a week straight when AF shows up. I'm tired of getting upset every time I see a pregnant woman or a co-worker shoves pictures of her best friend's newborn twins in my face. TTC has made me sort of a bitter person. Because of my increasing bitterness, I feel that is a major reason why I should break away from it. I have cried more in the last year than I have in the entire six years that we have been trying to have a baby. I'm quite tired of crying. My poor tear ducts are ready for a break...lol.
> 
> Maybe it's God's plan for me to just take care of my husband. He's a disabled veteran with severe back problems on a laundry list of medication for that and PTSD. I don't know...Only God knows.
> 
> I'll be popping in and out here to check on how everybody's doing. I need a break from bnb because sometimes I log on here and get down and depressed about my inabilities to conceive. My prayers go out to each and every one of you who are still ttc. I am hopeful that your dream of being a mother will come true for you. :)

I pray the Lord gives your husband peace from his PTSD and healing in his body. I pray for your strength and peace of mind as well. :hugs: 


1 Thessalonians 5:16-18- Rejoice always; pray without ceasing; in everything give thanks; for this is Gods will for you in Christ Jesus.


----------



## BRK06

So I have the devotional guide to "The Virtuous Woman" by Vicki Courtney and I was wondering what you ladies thought of doing the daily devotionals? They are based on the Proverbs 31 woman. It's not exactly infertility related, but Sister Sarah has been doing such a wonderful job with those devotionals every day; this would just be in addition to what she has started. I look at it like this: We're here because we're trying to have a baby, but we have some time between now and when we have our LO in our arms. You don't go to teach a class or present ideas to a group of people with no training beforehand, right? Likewise, if we are to raise our kids in the Lord and be a good example, shouldn't we study and learn as much as we can before they get here? I think it will help us draw closer to God and keep our focus on Him rather than fall into that unhappy, obsessive rut that we've all experienced in TTC. 

Tell me your thoughts!

I hope you're all having a blessed day!! :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> So I have the devotional guide to "The Virtuous Woman" by Vicki Courtney and I was wondering what you ladies thought of doing the daily devotionals? They are based on the Proverbs 31 woman. It's not exactly infertility related, but Sister Sarah has been doing such a wonderful job with those devotionals every day; this would just be in addition to what she has started. I look at it like this: We're here because we're trying to have a baby, but we have some time between now and when we have our LO in our arms. You don't go to teach a class or present ideas to a group of people with no training beforehand, right? Likewise, if we are to raise our kids in the Lord and be a good example, shouldn't we study and learn as much as we can before they get here? I think it will help us draw closer to God and keep our focus on Him rather than fall into that unhappy, obsessive rut that we've all experienced in TTC.
> 
> Tell me your thoughts!
> 
> I hope you're all having a blessed day!! :hugs:

This sounds great Kim, looking forward to it :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Hear my cry, O God; attend unto my prayer.
From the end of the earth will I cry unto thee, when my heart is overwhelmed: lead me to the rock that is higher than I.
Psalm 61:1-2 (KJV)


Have you ever been to Bermuda? It is the most amazingly beautiful place! The water is such a rich, deep blue and laps against the pink sands! Black rocks stand tall and majestic, rising up from the crashing waves! (Ok--Im ready to go back! Wanna come with me?) 

I have never been athletically inclined, so the story Im about to tell really doesnt make a lot of sense! But I guess the beauty of Bermuda got to me, and I decided I would embark on a vigorous swim out in the island waters. It was a perfect day, I was splashing around, and before I realized it, I had gone a little farther than I intended. I started getting really tired and realized the water was really deep. A wave splashed me in the face...and then another...and another! I started to panic just a bit. I had worn myself out exerting my body in ways I was not physically prepared to do, and I was getting overwhelmed by the waves! I honestly remember thinking that it would not be a good thing for someone to call my parents to tell them I had drowned in Bermuda!

All of a sudden, I saw it. It was beautiful! A huge black rock rose up out of the water. The waves were pounding it, but it didnt budge! It didnt crumple when the water crashed down around it. It just stood there! I knew where I had to go. I had to somehow climb up on this rock that rose higher out of the water than I was able to, and rest there while I regained my strength. Im sure I looked as graceful as a prima ballerina as I climbed up on that rock that day, but it was as welcoming to me as a five-star hotel! 

Infertility can be overwhelming! There are so many decisions to make and the answers are often unclear. You must decide if you are going to pursue medical treatment, and if so, how far will you take it. You must determine just how long you are going to continue to try to conceive, or what it will take for you to finally lay the dream of a biological child to rest. What others tend to take for granted becomes an all-consuming marathon of life-changing decisions!

Lets not forget the emotional toil! Dont you hate the way people look at you when you explain that you had a baby, but she died? One more baby shower invitation and you may just lose it! Youre fighting a battle that no one is prepared to fight, and it feels like youre drowning! Where do you turn?

You turn to the Rock. Not the rock that still stands in the sandy beaches of Bermuda, but the Rock of our Salvation, who stands strong throughout eternity! Waves of emotion, wave of frustration, waves of sorrow cannot break down the strength of the Rock.

So just who is this Rock?

The LORD is my rock and my fortress and my deliverer, My God, my rock, in whom I take refuge; My shield and the horn of my salvation, my stronghold. 
(Psalm 18:2)

..He is a shield to all who take refuge in Him. For who is God, but the LORD and who is a rock except our God, the God who girds me with strength...
(Psalm 18:30-32)

For in the day of trouble He will conceal me in His tabernacle; In the secret place of His tent He will hide me; He will lift me up on a rock. 
(Psalm 27:5)

Incline Your ear to me, rescue me quickly; Be to me a rock of strength, A stronghold to save me. (Psalm 31:2)

The rock of my strength, my refuge is in God. 
(Psalm 67:2)

God is your rock. God is your refuge. God is your strength. God will hide you when the pressures of infertility overwhelm your heart. When your heart is overwhelmed with the burden that comes when pregnancy does not, cry out to God the rock, your very present help in time of trouble.


----------



## Just_married

I know I'm taking a break from here but thought I'd pop on briefly to let you know our appt wasn't too bad. Dh good swimmers, I have more eggs than the average 40yr old and I def ovulate. Next step an hsg.


----------



## stuh0023

Hi everyone... forums are completely new to me, but after 20 (unsuccessful) months of TTC, I felt that I needed to venture out and speak to others who are in my boat. 

My husband and I started TTC in August 2010, shortly after we were married. After 1 year of actively trying, we both went in to undergo testing. I went through the basics, progesterone levels 3 months in a row showed that I ovulate regularily and well, and my HSG showed patent fallopian tubes. In my OB/GYNs opinion, I should be able to conceive without difficulty. My husband did 2 semen analysis, and they were both normal. 

So here we are almost 2 years later, both wanting to try naturally, without insemination, fertility drugs, etc. We both want to fully place of fertility in the hands of God. I have never been pregnant. 

Any words of advice or encouragement from anyone that has been through similar trials? This is something I struggle with on a daily basis, something I pray about constantly.


----------



## Godsjewel

stuh0023 said:


> Hi everyone... forums are completely new to me, but after 20 (unsuccessful) months of TTC, I felt that I needed to venture out and speak to others who are in my boat.
> 
> My husband and I started TTC in August 2010, shortly after we were married. After 1 year of actively trying, we both went in to undergo testing. I went through the basics, progesterone levels 3 months in a row showed that I ovulate regularily and well, and my HSG showed patent fallopian tubes. In my OB/GYNs opinion, I should be able to conceive without difficulty. My husband did 2 semen analysis, and they were both normal.
> 
> So here we are almost 2 years later, both wanting to try naturally, without insemination, fertility drugs, etc. We both want to fully place of fertility in the hands of God. I have never been pregnant.
> 
> Any words of advice or encouragement from anyone that has been through similar trials? This is something I struggle with on a daily basis, something I pray about constantly.

Welcome! My name is Sarah and Im so glad you decided to join us. 

I have been on this journey for a little over 4 and ½ yrs and have never fallen pregnant as well. All the tests that I did and hubbies semen analysis all came back normal.

The only thing they think could prevent me from getting pregnant is that I have endometriosis. I have had 2 laparoscopies to have the endo removed and both times the doctors said it was all cleaned out and didnt see why I couldnt get pregnant. I tried naturally for the first 3 1/2 years and then decided to do 6 IUIs, 4 of them medicated. My hubby and I are on our last round of Clomid and after this month we will be leaving it completely in Gods hands.

God is good and has never given me a reason to think He will fail me now during this journey. He may see that its just not the right time and I know the day it does happen, it will be the best, most wonderful moment ever. 

I pray the Lord comforts you with His peace during this time.


----------



## Godsjewel

Just_married said:


> I know I'm taking a break from here but thought I'd pop on briefly to let you know our appt wasn't too bad. Dh good swimmers, I have more eggs than the average 40yr old and I def ovulate. Next step an hsg.

Yay! that's pretty good news sis! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## PrincessBree

stuh0023 said:


> Hi everyone... forums are completely new to me, but after 20 (unsuccessful) months of TTC, I felt that I needed to venture out and speak to others who are in my boat.
> 
> My husband and I started TTC in August 2010, shortly after we were married. After 1 year of actively trying, we both went in to undergo testing. I went through the basics, progesterone levels 3 months in a row showed that I ovulate regularily and well, and my HSG showed patent fallopian tubes. In my OB/GYNs opinion, I should be able to conceive without difficulty. My husband did 2 semen analysis, and they were both normal.
> 
> So here we are almost 2 years later, both wanting to try naturally, without insemination, fertility drugs, etc. We both want to fully place of fertility in the hands of God. I have never been pregnant.
> 
> Any words of advice or encouragement from anyone that has been through similar trials? This is something I struggle with on a daily basis, something I pray about constantly.

Blessings my dear sister ;-) its great to have you join us in this group.

I would just say keep on praying keep on growing closer to God,if you look back in scripture you will see that some people were barren because God Himself closed up their womb (Hannah) and some were old in age (Sarah) and other's were just barren for whatever reason,however each person that is mentioned as being barren in the Bible GOD has always given them children who He has used in such profound way to change the course of history.John the Baptist God used to prepare the way for Jesus was born to a barren woman who was also old in age,as was Samson's mum,and Joseph's mum also.So you get the picture-God sometimes makes us wait but when He comes through (in HIS timing) it is always more than we could ever ask or think of....

Sis my encouragment to you would be continue to seek God each day and trust in His timing and His way to come through for you,there are many testimonies of people having no medical issues trying for years and then one day God just decides its time.And to be honest there is nothing stopping Him from breaking through like that just for YOU..

I am praying for you  My name is Bree by the way!! xx


----------



## stuh0023

Bree and Sarah, 

Thank you so much for the warm welcome. My name is Ashley (ooops, I left that out originally). God is truly great, and I know in His timing, my husband and I will be blessed beyond belief with the family we have wanted for so long. :) 

I spent my first year of TTC stressing and obsessing... charts, temps and all. I began to focus more on TTC than I was focusing on my relationship with God. I had a realization at that point that I had to let go and put it entirely into God's hands, and focus more on Him! Although we haven't fallen pregnant yet, I feel my relationship with God growing, thanking Him daily for the many blessings that I do have, and also thanking Him for his timing, as I know it will be perfect. 

One of the biggest struggles is going through this alone. My husband understands, but it's stressful to talk to him sometimes about it. I feel blessed to have found this support network here! I look forward to praying with you, and for you! Sarah, I will pray that this last round of clomid is successful for you! Your journey is inspiring to me, seeing what you've been through, and how strong your faith remains!

My heart goes out to all who face infertilty issues. I feel that this, for me, has really tested and strengthened my faith at the same time. 

I am a labor and delivery nurse, which has proven to be wonderful for me most of the time. I get to help bring lives into the world! There are times/situations, however, that make it difficult when TTC. 

This is one of my go-to verses; "Trust in the LORD with all your heart, And lean not on your own understanding; In all your ways acknowledge Him, And He shall direct your paths." (Proverbs 3:5-6). 

Thanks again ladies! Prayers to you both!


----------



## Just_married

Girls, you are ALL so amazing! Especially Godsjewel & Bree, you always have words of encouragement for us all on here....thank you for doing that!

Our seasons in life are so unpredictable, but ONE DAY when we least expect it, it will be our time, our season, our hearts desires.....xxx love you all xxx


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> So I have the devotional guide to "The Virtuous Woman" by Vicki Courtney and I was wondering what you ladies thought of doing the daily devotionals? They are based on the Proverbs 31 woman. It's not exactly infertility related, but Sister Sarah has been doing such a wonderful job with those devotionals every day; this would just be in addition to what she has started. I look at it like this: We're here because we're trying to have a baby, but we have some time between now and when we have our LO in our arms. You don't go to teach a class or present ideas to a group of people with no training beforehand, right? Likewise, if we are to raise our kids in the Lord and be a good example, shouldn't we study and learn as much as we can before they get here? I think it will help us draw closer to God and keep our focus on Him rather than fall into that unhappy, obsessive rut that we've all experienced in TTC.
> 
> Tell me your thoughts!
> 
> I hope you're all having a blessed day!! :hugs:
> 
> This sounds great Kim, looking forward to it :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Sis! The crickets were getting deafening :haha:


----------



## BRK06

Just_married said:


> I know I'm taking a break from here but thought I'd pop on briefly to let you know our appt wasn't too bad. Dh good swimmers, I have more eggs than the average 40yr old and I def ovulate. Next step an hsg.

Praise God! Thank you for the update Hun :hugs: Continuing to keep you in prayer!


----------



## PrincessBree

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> So I have the devotional guide to "The Virtuous Woman" by Vicki Courtney and I was wondering what you ladies thought of doing the daily devotionals? They are based on the Proverbs 31 woman. It's not exactly infertility related, but Sister Sarah has been doing such a wonderful job with those devotionals every day; this would just be in addition to what she has started. I look at it like this: We're here because we're trying to have a baby, but we have some time between now and when we have our LO in our arms. You don't go to teach a class or present ideas to a group of people with no training beforehand, right? Likewise, if we are to raise our kids in the Lord and be a good example, shouldn't we study and learn as much as we can before they get here? I think it will help us draw closer to God and keep our focus on Him rather than fall into that unhappy, obsessive rut that we've all experienced in TTC.
> 
> Tell me your thoughts!
> 
> I hope you're all having a blessed day!! :hugs:
> 
> This sounds great Kim, looking forward to it :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sis! The crickets were getting deafening :haha:Click to expand...

 That would be great Kim sorry I meant to respond to this.Also today I watched a short message about marriagae,motherhood and ministry and I'd agree with the preacher who said if you don't wanna be challenged then definately dont read Proverbs 31 lol because it will definately stir you to want to be a better wife,mother,minister(in whatever capacity).No matter what it is in life,if it is to do with God then He is ALWAYS challenging us to go higher and deeper in Him!!!Our response however is our choice-definately a bitter pill to swallow lol xXx


----------



## PrincessBree

Just_married said:


> Girls, you are ALL so amazing! Especially Godsjewel & Bree, you always have words of encouragement for us all on here....thank you for doing that!
> 
> Our seasons in life are so unpredictable, but ONE DAY when we least expect it, it will be our time, our season, our hearts desires.....xxx love you all xxx

Blessings hun you are such an inspiration and you got real fight in you,can definitely see the Spirit of Almighty God at work in you!!

Its so true God could break through at ANY moment and its just up to us to stay ready for when He will Xx


----------



## Godsjewel

stuh0023 said:


> Bree and Sarah,
> 
> Thank you so much for the warm welcome. My name is Ashley (ooops, I left that out originally). God is truly great, and I know in His timing, my husband and I will be blessed beyond belief with the family we have wanted for so long. :)
> 
> I spent my first year of TTC stressing and obsessing... charts, temps and all. I began to focus more on TTC than I was focusing on my relationship with God. I had a realization at that point that I had to let go and put it entirely into God's hands, and focus more on Him! Although we haven't fallen pregnant yet, I feel my relationship with God growing, thanking Him daily for the many blessings that I do have, and also thanking Him for his timing, as I know it will be perfect.
> 
> One of the biggest struggles is going through this alone. My husband understands, but it's stressful to talk to him sometimes about it. I feel blessed to have found this support network here! I look forward to praying with you, and for you! Sarah, I will pray that this last round of clomid is successful for you! Your journey is inspiring to me, seeing what you've been through, and how strong your faith remains!
> 
> My heart goes out to all who face infertilty issues. I feel that this, for me, has really tested and strengthened my faith at the same time.
> 
> I am a labor and delivery nurse, which has proven to be wonderful for me most of the time. I get to help bring lives into the world! There are times/situations, however, that make it difficult when TTC.
> 
> This is one of my go-to verses; "Trust in the LORD with all your heart, And lean not on your own understanding; In all your ways acknowledge Him, And He shall direct your paths." (Proverbs 3:5-6).
> 
> Thanks again ladies! Prayers to you both!

Yes, Im sure we can all attest to going through the crazy phase of charts, temps and ovulation monitors, some of us have our own little ttc labs going on in the bathroom:haha:

Im so grateful that the Lord has allowed me to share my journey and is using me to help others. I know in due time it will happen, but for now I want to stay focused on Him, my hubby, stepdaughter and helping encourage ladies like yourself. 

Wow, labor and delivery nursebless your heart!!! Im sure that does get hard at times, but God is our rock of strength in times of trouble. I can tell you that God has done a work in me on this journey, I really expect a patience certificate when I meet him at the pearly gateslol! The thing that keeps me going and not fall into the why not me? phase is continuing to be thankful for the things I do have, also speaking by faith is also a great way to lift your spirits. The next time you are helping deliver a baby, start to thank God for your future children and the wonderful pregnancy and delivery you are going to have. God loves faith talk!

Thank you for your prayers, you will be in mine as well.


----------



## BRK06

Ashley- Welcome! I'm Kim! I've been at this NTNP/TTC thing for a long time too. We've just now started the process of fertility treatments because we were waiting for a leading from God. No matter what we do, it's ultimately up to Him! We just trust in Him, watch and wait :)
He will make something wonderful come from this frustrating time. I like this passage too:

2 Corinthians 12:9-10 And He has said to me, My grace is sufficient for you, for power is perfected in weakness. Most gladly, therefore, I will rather boast about my weaknesses, so that the power of Christ may dwell in me. Therefore I am well content with weaknesses, with insults, with distresses, with persecutions, with difficulties, for Christs sake; for when I am weak, then I am strong. 

I pray you find the same encouragement and sense of family here as I have! I'm adding you to my prayer list! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Sarah, you got this stuck in my head! :D


1.	Rock of Ages, cleft for me, 
let me hide myself in thee; 
let the water and the blood, 
from thy wounded side which flowed, 
be of sin the double cure; 
save from wrath and make me pure. 

2.	Not the labors of my hands 
can fulfill thy law's commands; 
could my zeal no respite know, 
could my tears forever flow, 
all for sin could not atone; 
thou must save, and thou alone. 

3.	Nothing in my hand I bring, 
simply to the cross I cling; 
naked, come to thee for dress; 
helpless, look to thee for grace; 
foul, I to the fountain fly; 
wash me, Savior, or I die. 

4.	While I draw this fleeting breath, 
when mine eyes shall close in death, 
when I soar to worlds unknown, 
see thee on thy judgment throne, 
Rock of Ages, cleft for me, 
let me hide myself in thee.


----------



## stuh0023

BRK06 said:


> Ashley- Welcome! I'm Kim! I've been at this NTNP/TTC thing for a long time too. We've just now started the process of fertility treatments because we were waiting for a leading from God. No matter what we do, it's ultimately up to Him! We just trust in Him, watch and wait :)
> He will make something wonderful come from this frustrating time. I like this passage too:
> 
> 2 Corinthians 12:9-10 And He has said to me, My grace is sufficient for you, for power is perfected in weakness. Most gladly, therefore, I will rather boast about my weaknesses, so that the power of Christ may dwell in me. Therefore I am well content with weaknesses, with insults, with distresses, with persecutions, with difficulties, for Christs sake; for when I am weak, then I am strong.
> 
> I pray you find the same encouragement and sense of family here as I have! I'm adding you to my prayer list! :hugs:


Thank you Kim! I pray that your fertility treatments are successful, and that God blesses you immensely in all aspects of your life! :) You are right, trusting and having faith in God is all we can do. A quote I've seen a time or two ~ "Having faith in God doesn't make things easy, it makes things possible" ~

Where do you start in your fertility treatment journey? I am open minded to the idea myself, but my husband isn't on board with me yet. :wacko: I look forward to being a part of this amazing support system! 

Bless you!


----------



## BRK06

stuh0023 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Ashley- Welcome! I'm Kim! I've been at this NTNP/TTC thing for a long time too. We've just now started the process of fertility treatments because we were waiting for a leading from God. No matter what we do, it's ultimately up to Him! We just trust in Him, watch and wait :)
> He will make something wonderful come from this frustrating time. I like this passage too:
> 
> 2 Corinthians 12:9-10 And He has said to me, My grace is sufficient for you, for power is perfected in weakness. Most gladly, therefore, I will rather boast about my weaknesses, so that the power of Christ may dwell in me. Therefore I am well content with weaknesses, with insults, with distresses, with persecutions, with difficulties, for Christs sake; for when I am weak, then I am strong.
> 
> I pray you find the same encouragement and sense of family here as I have! I'm adding you to my prayer list! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thank you Kim! I pray that your fertility treatments are successful, and that God blesses you immensely in all aspects of your life! :) You are right, trusting and having faith in God is all we can do. A quote I've seen a time or two ~ "Having faith in God doesn't make things easy, it makes things possible" ~
> 
> Where do you start in your fertility treatment journey? I am open minded to the idea myself, but my husband isn't on board with me yet. :wacko: I look forward to being a part of this amazing support system!
> 
> Bless you!Click to expand...

Thanks! :hugs: We've already been through the fun-house of tests to see what is going on and found a few structural "abnormalities" (my uterus is heart-shaped but not split in half... I have a dent! :D ), but the docs think we may still be able to do this. Next month we're going to start trying Clomid/IUI cycles. I was hesitant at first, because I was worried it would seem like a lack of faith, but after much prayer and a move to a duty station that the odds of getting were around zero (I don't believe in coincidence!), I've realized that even with medical intervention God is still in control and these things will only work if it is His will. So, we move forward.

It's funny you should mention you're an L&D nurse; The first two duty stations my husband had when we got together were in L&D as well! At first, after months of no success, I thought it was a mean joke. Then we moved and he was put there again! In hindsight, I guess He wanted us to learn how to put aside our own bitterness and frustration and be able to genuinely rejoice with these ladies over one of God's greatest miracles. He has been our most faithful Companion!

This group here has truly been a Godsend. My hubby is very supportive, but he doesn't care much for all the details :haha: It's been amazing having an encouraging and uplifting place to go to fellowship with some of the most steadfast and brave ladies I've ever met! (yes, I'm talking about all you out there! :winkwink: )

I look forward to getting to know you better!


----------



## BRK06

PrincessBree said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> So I have the devotional guide to "The Virtuous Woman" by Vicki Courtney and I was wondering what you ladies thought of doing the daily devotionals? They are based on the Proverbs 31 woman. It's not exactly infertility related, but Sister Sarah has been doing such a wonderful job with those devotionals every day; this would just be in addition to what she has started. I look at it like this: We're here because we're trying to have a baby, but we have some time between now and when we have our LO in our arms. You don't go to teach a class or present ideas to a group of people with no training beforehand, right? Likewise, if we are to raise our kids in the Lord and be a good example, shouldn't we study and learn as much as we can before they get here? I think it will help us draw closer to God and keep our focus on Him rather than fall into that unhappy, obsessive rut that we've all experienced in TTC.
> 
> Tell me your thoughts!
> 
> I hope you're all having a blessed day!! :hugs:
> 
> This sounds great Kim, looking forward to it :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sis! The crickets were getting deafening :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That would be great Kim sorry I meant to respond to this.Also today I watched a short message about marriagae,motherhood and ministry and I'd agree with the preacher who said if you don't wanna be challenged then definately dont read Proverbs 31 lol because it will definately stir you to want to be a better wife,mother,minister(in whatever capacity).No matter what it is in life,if it is to do with God then He is ALWAYS challenging us to go higher and deeper in Him!!!Our response however is our choice-definately a bitter pill to swallow lol xXxClick to expand...

You're so right Sis! I think it's much easier to see this "waiting time" as a gift from God for us to make ourselves the best mothers and wives we can be. I feel like we are held to a greater position of responsibility because we know what God expects of us. One of my all-time favorite verses is Matthew 5:16- "Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify the Father which is in Heaven."

Who knows? The children we raise could be the next generation of Peters and Pauls for the Kingdom of God! :thumbup:


----------



## PrincessBree

"A Message from the high and towering God, who lives in Eternity, whose name is Holy,"I live in the high and holy places, but also with the low-spirited, the spirit-crushed,And what I do is put new spirit in them, get them up and on their feet again."
Isaiah 57:15 The Message Bible Translation

Today ladies,I just wanted to remind you of the God whom we serve whose dwelling place is in eternity this means in His timing our babies,are already in exsistence. Imagine God knows our children even now. He knows what sex they will be,their names,their identity,their destiny.That is waay cool!!God says He also dwells with the low in Spirt,and gives them a new spirit, so that when they are feeling down and low,He encourages them to get back up and continue the journey. I strongly believe this is because when we get weary and sad on waiting on our promises,He gives us a glimpse of eternity and in that moment we see all He has for us in our future and we are encouraged!!!

Take a moment today and ask God to just give you a sneak preview of what He has there in eternity,imagine the wealth of promises He has just hovering over us waiting to release at the right time. In fact look at this-

"No eye has seen, no ear has heard, no mind has conceived what God has prepared for those who love him but God has revealed it to us by his Spirit. The Spirit searches all things, even the deep things of God." 1 Corinthians 2:9-10

Ask God to reveal all what He has for you,by His Spirit you are sure to be encouraged.AmenXx:hugs:

Dear Lord,

I pray today that each of us will get a fresh revelation of all that You have planned for our future.May the hope of our future,bring us to a place of encouragment this day.

In Jesus Name Amen


----------



## PrincessBree

BRK06 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> So I have the devotional guide to "The Virtuous Woman" by Vicki Courtney and I was wondering what you ladies thought of doing the daily devotionals? They are based on the Proverbs 31 woman. It's not exactly infertility related, but Sister Sarah has been doing such a wonderful job with those devotionals every day; this would just be in addition to what she has started. I look at it like this: We're here because we're trying to have a baby, but we have some time between now and when we have our LO in our arms. You don't go to teach a class or present ideas to a group of people with no training beforehand, right? Likewise, if we are to raise our kids in the Lord and be a good example, shouldn't we study and learn as much as we can before they get here? I think it will help us draw closer to God and keep our focus on Him rather than fall into that unhappy, obsessive rut that we've all experienced in TTC.
> 
> Tell me your thoughts!
> 
> I hope you're all having a blessed day!! :hugs:
> 
> This sounds great Kim, looking forward to it :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sis! The crickets were getting deafening :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That would be great Kim sorry I meant to respond to this.Also today I watched a short message about marriagae,motherhood and ministry and I'd agree with the preacher who said if you don't wanna be challenged then definately dont read Proverbs 31 lol because it will definately stir you to want to be a better wife,mother,minister(in whatever capacity).No matter what it is in life,if it is to do with God then He is ALWAYS challenging us to go higher and deeper in Him!!!Our response however is our choice-definately a bitter pill to swallow lol xXxClick to expand...
> 
> You're so right Sis! I think it's much easier to see this "waiting time" as a gift from God for us to make ourselves the best mothers and wives we can be. I feel like we are held to a greater position of responsibility because we know what God expects of us. One of my all-time favorite verses is Matthew 5:16- "Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify the Father which is in Heaven."
> 
> Who knows? The children we raise could be the next generation of Peters and Pauls for the Kingdom of God! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Last night I was reading EM Bounds on Prayer, which is a really good book written by a man in the 1800's about every aspect of prayer,it is full with info,one of the chapters was prayer for raising children and he said something which i thought was great:

Praying men are needed in the church,however men cannot know how to pray unless they have praying mothers,Samuel became a man of prayer because of a praying Hannah (paraphrase).

We are at this moment in time,in such a position of responsibility to create the right atmosphere in our lives and our homes whereby when our babies come,they are welcomed into an atmosphere that is charged with prayer and the presence of our Lord and Saviour.If not how can they learn how to pray and seek God first?We might see not having a baby just yet as the most unbearable situation but really it is a call to holiness,seeking God and preparation for the magnitude of what is to come!!!

You are right Kim,we are making ourselves candidates to be the mommies to the next Peters and Paul's YIKES!!That is HUGE :shock::shock: lool x


----------



## Byson

BRK06 said:


> So I have the devotional guide to "The Virtuous Woman" by Vicki Courtney and I was wondering what you ladies thought of doing the daily devotionals? They are based on the Proverbs 31 woman. It's not exactly infertility related, but Sister Sarah has been doing such a wonderful job with those devotionals every day; this would just be in addition to what she has started. I look at it like this: We're here because we're trying to have a baby, but we have some time between now and when we have our LO in our arms. You don't go to teach a class or present ideas to a group of people with no training beforehand, right? Likewise, if we are to raise our kids in the Lord and be a good example, shouldn't we study and learn as much as we can before they get here? I think it will help us draw closer to God and keep our focus on Him rather than fall into that unhappy, obsessive rut that we've all experienced in TTC.
> 
> Tell me your thoughts!
> 
> I hope you're all having a blessed day!! :hugs:


Bless God for this great idea! :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

It just makes me so furious to see her having another baby when she doesnt take care of the one she has! 

Why cant they understand how hard this stupid infertility is for us? I cant believe she told me to just relax! She makes me so mad!

I feel so angry when I somebody asks me why I dont have kids that its beginning to scare me.

Sound familiar? Frustration is somehow expected. Tears make sense. But anger can be a terrifying emotion to deal with when youre fighting infertility. It can also become a very easy place to get stuck. Lets step inside the fiery furnace with Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego to learn a little more about anger.

The three Hebrew guys were thrown into a furnace because of their unyielding worship of God. Imagine the jaw-dropping moment when the king looked inside and saw four men walking around unhurt, and ordered the men to step out of the flames. But what if they had refused to come out? If the Hebrew boys had stayed in the flames when God stepped out, they would have been annihilated and utterly destroyed. His presence in that furnace that day assured them that they were safe and secure. They were in His care and no weapon formed against themnot the threats of the king, not the flames of the furnacewould prosper. The same God they trusted to walk with them through the fire was the same God they trusted to lead them out of the fire! He remains that trustworthy today as you experience the fires of infertility!

So what do you do when the anger wells up inside of you so that you begin to fear the person you are becoming? How do you lay it down and walk out of the furnace? The answer is found in Colossians 3:15: Let the peace of Christ rule in your hearts. Theres an amazing little nugget of truth for you here. The original meaning for the word rule here is awesome, especially for sports fans! It literally means to act as an umpire! With your permission, the peace of Christ will act as an umpire when anger and calm wage war within you!

Imagine a sporting event with no referees. Athletes have prepared their bodies and their game plans, the spectators are in the stands and the popcorn has been popped! Halfway through the game a controversial play is made and the athletes are at each others throats! What would happen if there were no men in pseudo-fashionable black and white striped shirts to step between these mammoth men and decide who would prevail? The players would get so angry over the play that they would lash out against each other, kicking teammates instead of the ball. End zones would remain vacant. Baskets would hang still. Nets would sit silent. All as capable, well-trained athletes get so caught up in fury that no one notices balls rolling past sidelines and frustrated spectators leaving the stands. There is no one to referee and bring peace to the situation. Anger would cause the game to be void. Just like your heart.

When anger rears its ugly head let the peace of God rule. Youll notice that a few moments ago, I said the peace of Christ would rule with your permission. The very first word of that verse is let. You must let the peace of Christ rule. Jesus Christ is quite the gentleman and He will not force His way into your heart, but oh, the peace that He brings when you invite Him in and allow Him to do His work. Just as an umpire steps between two raging, muscle-bound men on a football field, Christ will step in between anger and calm and send the enemy of your soul to the sidelines. Referees at sporting events bring their yellow flags to halt the action when an offense has been made. Jesus brings with Him peace that passes all understanding. He grants peace that just doesnt make sense considering the situation youre in. Peace in the midst of infertility or miscarriage. Calm in the time of grief. Comfort inside an empty nursery. Commit your struggle with anger to the same God who
walked with Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego through the flames. Youll find that you will be the victor in this contest against anger.

Dont believe it? Ask Shadrach. Hell probably invite you to smell his hair! You wont smell smoke! Talk to Abednego. Ask him to show you his scars. Youll probably see a quizzical look on his face! He really wont know what youre talking about! And Meshach? Hell probably tell you what it was like to count three others beside himself strolling through fire that day. God walked with them through their furnace. What makes you think Hell abandon you in yours?


----------



## Godsjewel

I had an awesome dream last night....I was pregnant. I had just found out and my mom was already throwing me a baby shower. I was helping with the invitations and on the top it said "It's a miracle!" :haha:

This may happen soon or years from now, but I want to thank you Lord in advance for my precious child. Thank you for always being there for me even when I get caught up in the stress of life. You are so worthy of all the praise!


----------



## Rdy2bAMommy

For all of us ttc.....this is for you. Psalm 113. Especially verse 9. God is really good!!!


----------



## stuh0023

BRK06 said:


> stuh0023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Ashley- Welcome! I'm Kim! I've been at this NTNP/TTC thing for a long time too. We've just now started the process of fertility treatments because we were waiting for a leading from God. No matter what we do, it's ultimately up to Him! We just trust in Him, watch and wait :)
> He will make something wonderful come from this frustrating time. I like this passage too:
> 
> 2 Corinthians 12:9-10 And He has said to me, My grace is sufficient for you, for power is perfected in weakness. Most gladly, therefore, I will rather boast about my weaknesses, so that the power of Christ may dwell in me. Therefore I am well content with weaknesses, with insults, with distresses, with persecutions, with difficulties, for Christs sake; for when I am weak, then I am strong.
> 
> I pray you find the same encouragement and sense of family here as I have! I'm adding you to my prayer list! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thank you Kim! I pray that your fertility treatments are successful, and that God blesses you immensely in all aspects of your life! :) You are right, trusting and having faith in God is all we can do. A quote I've seen a time or two ~ "Having faith in God doesn't make things easy, it makes things possible" ~
> 
> Where do you start in your fertility treatment journey? I am open minded to the idea myself, but my husband isn't on board with me yet. :wacko: I look forward to being a part of this amazing support system!
> 
> Bless you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :hugs: We've already been through the fun-house of tests to see what is going on and found a few structural "abnormalities" (my uterus is heart-shaped but not split in half... I have a dent! :D ), but the docs think we may still be able to do this. Next month we're going to start trying Clomid/IUI cycles. I was hesitant at first, because I was worried it would seem like a lack of faith, but after much prayer and a move to a duty station that the odds of getting were around zero (I don't believe in coincidence!), I've realized that even with medical intervention God is still in control and these things will only work if it is His will. So, we move forward.
> 
> It's funny you should mention you're an L&D nurse; The first two duty stations my husband had when we got together were in L&D as well! At first, after months of no success, I thought it was a mean joke. Then we moved and he was put there again! In hindsight, I guess He wanted us to learn how to put aside our own bitterness and frustration and be able to genuinely rejoice with these ladies over one of God's greatest miracles. He has been our most faithful Companion!
> 
> This group here has truly been a Godsend. My hubby is very supportive, but he doesn't care much for all the details :haha: It's been amazing having an encouraging and uplifting place to go to fellowship with some of the most steadfast and brave ladies I've ever met! (yes, I'm talking about all you out there! :winkwink: )
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you better!Click to expand...


I have heard wonderful things about the success of IUIs (many of my coworkers have done it). I'm praying yours is successful! I have fought with the idea of fertility treatments as well (taking it out of God's hands) and agree with you, that regardless of what path you take, that God is fully in control. We have been blessed with advancements in healthcare. 

L&D was always my area of interest and I knew that I would end up here! My husband was really questioning if moving into OB was the right move at the time, but after many prayers, I took that leap. I feel that it has helped me in letting go of some of the horrible feelings that come along with infertility. It has truly been a blessing. 

I look forward to hearing more about your treatments and will continue praying for a little miracle for you and your husband! I truly believe that God has amazing plans for each and every one of us! :winkwink:


----------



## Praying4bump

Sorry about everyone who is out this month! Babt Dust to everyone who is still waiting for this cycle and Baby to dust to everyone moving onto next cycle. 

I am 7 dpo today. Nothing major or out of the ordinary yet except that my legs and hands were itching like crazy on 4dpo.


----------



## BRK06

Ok! Our quest to become more virtuous women has begun! As it is apparently illegal to do the entire book word for word (not to mention super long for some of it!), I've tried to do a summary that includes all the major points. That being said, all the credit still goes to Vicki Courtney, who wrote this devotional and the book to go along with it. (It's called "The Virtuous Woman- Shattering the Superwoman Myth" and it's incredible! I highly recommend it if you're looking to read it!) Sharing your answers and thoughts isn't mandatory, but it would be awesome to do this just like a group study if we were all actually in the same room in person. 
So, drinks are in the fridge and snacks are anywhere you can find them. Grab your bibles! :)


----------



## BRK06

Imagine viewing your own funeral. You are sitting in the back of the room, undetected as friends and loved ones come up one by one to say a few words about your life. What will they say?

Qualities you possessed on earth will be molded into stories and memories and handed down to future generations describing who you were as a person, what you accomplished, and the legacy you leave behind. You begin to weep as you realize that your life is but a small speck on the timeline of eternity. Do you weep with tears of joy or regret as this truth begins to sink in? Would you do things differently if given another chance?

Now is the time to think about the legacy you will someday leave. Who you are today will impact who you are tomorrow. Are you in pursuit of developing qualities that will someday mold a legacy you can be proud of?

Read this statement: "You are who you've been becoming." Is this a comforting or disturbing thought? Why?

You only get one chance at this life and the legacy you leave behind can impact your family's lineage for generations. Living in a pleasure-seeking world that encourages instant gratification causes many women to give little or no thought to developing qualities that impact current and future generations. 

Read Proverbs 31:10-31. Which of these qualities do you want as part of your legacy?
-a woman of noble character (v. 10)
-your husband to have full confidence in you and lack nothing of value (v. 11)
-to bring your husband good and not harm all the days of your life (v. 12)
-to set about your work vigorously with arms strong for your tasks (v. 17)
-that your trading be profitable (v. 18)
-to open your arms to the poor and extend your hands to the needy (v. 20)
-to be clothed with strength and dignity so you can laugh at the days to come (v. 25)
- to speak with wisdom and faithful instruction (v. 26)
-to watch over the affairs of your household and not eat the bread of idleness (v.27)
-to be a woman who fears the Lord (v. 30)

The Proverbs 31 woman left quite a legacy and we'll try to understand her attributes during this study. As you close in prayer, ask God to help you improve the qualities you want to be part of your legacy.


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Imagine viewing your own funeral. You are sitting in the back of the room, undetected as friends and loved ones come up one by one to say a few words about your life. What will they say?
> 
> Qualities you possessed on earth will be molded into stories and memories and handed down to future generations describing who you were as a person, what you accomplished, and the legacy you leave behind. You begin to weep as you realize that your life is but a small speck on the timeline of eternity. Do you weep with tears of joy or regret as this truth begins to sink in? Would you do things differently if given another chance?
> 
> Now is the time to think about the legacy you will someday leave. Who you are today will impact who you are tomorrow. Are you in pursuit of developing qualities that will someday mold a legacy you can be proud of?
> 
> Read this statement: "You are who you've been becoming." Is this a comforting or disturbing thought? Why?
> 
> You only get one chance at this life and the legacy you leave behind can impact your family's lineage for generations. Living in a pleasure-seeking world that encourages instant gratification causes many women to give little or no thought to developing qualities that impact current and future generations.
> 
> Read Proverbs 31:10-31. Which of these qualities do you want as part of your legacy?
> -a woman of noble character (v. 10)
> -your husband to have full confidence in you and lack nothing of value (v. 11)
> -to bring your husband good and not harm all the days of your life (v. 12)
> -to set about your work vigorously with arms strong for your tasks (v. 17)
> -that your trading be profitable (v. 18)
> -to open your arms to the poor and extend your hands to the needy (v. 20)
> -to be clothed with strength and dignity so you can laugh at the days to come (v. 25)
> - to speak with wisdom and faithful instruction (v. 26)
> -to watch over the affairs of your household and not eat the bread of idleness (v.27)
> -to be a woman who fears the Lord (v. 30)
> 
> The Proverbs 31 woman left quite a legacy and we'll try to understand her attributes during this study. As you close in prayer, ask God to help you improve the qualities you want to be part of your legacy.


Awesome, the Proverbs 31 woman sounds just like me :haha: Just kidding! I know there are areas I need to work on and I'm so thankful for God's grace and second chances.

Thank you Lord for helping us change into the women you have destined us to be. Help us learn to focus more on you and your plan for us to be a virtous wife. Thank you for your word and the peace and comfort it brings to us. We love you and look forward to the change. AMEN!


----------



## Godsjewel

Jana and her husband, Bryan, fully understand what it is like to desire a child so strongly. They struggled with infertility for many years, followed by the devastating losses of three babies. However, through these trials, they have come to know God and trust Him in ways they never could have otherwise. They are now the very grateful parents of a beautiful twelve year old daughter. Jana shares part of her story with us today.

I have a wonderful family with two sisters I adore. They stood by me through the many years of trying to have a baby, and also through the losses of our three children. While we were grieving the loss of our first child, my sister, Rhonda, told me how God ministered to her. 

It was time for spring cleaning. Rhonda went out under her carport and as she looked up she saw a hummingbird caught in the mechanisms of the garage door. The terrified little bird couldnt figure its way out of the garage. Being the animal lover she is, she stopped her work and began trying to find a way to help the bird find her freedom again. She kept saying aloud, Just fly down a little and you can get out! As she tried to coax the little bird out, she looked up and noticed a thick, strong spider web hanging from the ceiling. The exhausted, confused bird flew into the web and got tangled up.

Rhonda walked underneath the struggling bird and held her hand up. Ill catch you! Ill catch you, little hummingbird. Just stop struggling. Ill catch you! She knew if anybody in her neighborhood drove by and saw her talking to herself this way in her garage, theyd have her committed for sure! She took her broom and lifted it up to the tangled web that had become the little birds captor, and gently touched the bird. This was just enough to nudge the bird free from the tangles of the web. She finally stopped struggling and fell into Rhondas hand. As the bird landed in Rhondas hand, God revealed to her the answer she had been seeking to a problem she and her family were facing. Stop struggling, Rhonda! Ill catch you!

Rhonda knew we were hurting so from the loss of our son. We continued to try to conceive again, only to lose another child, and then another. We were so confused and hurting, and didnt know which way to turn. When Rhonda shared this story with me, it was like a light went off in my head! I prayed, God, I am that hummingbird! I was doing everything that I could do! We were going to doctors and taking their advice, but we were trying to do things our way. We had to do things Gods way and let Him catch us in His hands. 

In our struggle and weakness, we got tangled in a web of despair and frustration. Until we stopped struggling, and we laid our desires in Gods hands we got more and more tangled in our web. We finally said to Him God, we want whatever You have for us. If Your plan includes no children, please give us the strength to walk that road. It was without a doubt, the hardest prayer I had ever prayed. But I meant what I prayed! If I never have a child, I will worship You. I will serve You. I will do Your will, whatever that will is.

When we stopped that struggle and we fell into His hands, I think thats when God said, Okay. Shes ready. Shes in complete trust. Thats when I learned what complete trust is all about.


----------



## tulip11

hi
this time I am again TTC so I am having severe backache,cramping in lower abdomen uterus,headache ,feel like to vomit,pain in legs ,frequent urination and earache ( which I have never b4) I am wondering is earache can be early sign of pregnancy..last night I was having severe pain in my uterus so I went to emergency and they thought that I could b possibly pregnant but urine test came out to b negative but I want to mention here that today is my 18th day since last period started which was on 23rd april so I think so it was very early to detect HCG hormone but they said that I have UTI but I dont know what the symptoms of earache,vomit,legs in pain have to do with UTI....I think so I should not loose hope bcz this time the urine test was quite earlier like about 2 -4 dpo so I should test again after missing my periods...thanks.


----------



## Smiley25

tulip11 said:


> hi
> this time I am again TTC so I am having severe backache,cramping in lower abdomen uterus,headache ,feel like to vomit,pain in legs ,frequent urination and earache ( which I have never b4) I am wondering is earache can be early sign of pregnancy..last night I was having severe pain in my uterus so I went to emergency and they thought that I could b possibly pregnant but urine test came out to b negative but I want to mention here that today is my 18th day since last period started which was on 23rd april so I think so it was very early to detect HCG hormone but they said that I have UTI but I dont know what the symptoms of earache,vomit,legs in pain have to do with UTI....I think so I should not loose hope bcz this time the urine test was quite earlier like about 2 -4 dpo so I should test again after missing my periods...thanks.

Hello.......
I am new here, but its great to see christian women getting together......my husband and i have been ttc since jan. 2012....i had a tubal reversal and we are working on #3......my last period was 042412....i ovulated on 05/07/12....


----------



## tulip11

Smiley25 said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> Hello.......
> I am new here, but its great to see christian women getting together......my husband and i have been ttc since jan. 2012....i had a tubal reversal and we are working on #3......my last period was 042412....i ovulated on 05/07/12....
> 
> 
> hi and welcome smiley25
> best of luck.:flower::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Awesome, the Proverbs 31 woman sounds just like me :haha: Just kidding! I know there are areas I need to work on and I'm so thankful for God's grace and second chances.
> 
> Thank you Lord for helping us change into the women you have destined us to be. Help us learn to focus more on you and your plan for us to be a virtous wife. Thank you for your word and the peace and comfort it brings to us. We love you and look forward to the change. AMEN!

Amen!

I remember reading this back before I was married and realizing that it was more important having her values than her domestic engineering skills and thinking, "wow! I'm such a slacker... My husband is going to think I'm a horrible wife if this is the standard, especially since I can only cook spaghetti, Mac n Cheese, and stuff in the microwave!" :haha:

Fortunately, God has opened my eyes and my cooking skills have improved since then! :winkwink:

There's a song by Nichole Nordeman that I really like and that goes along perfectly with this called "Legacy"


I don't mind if you've got something nice to say about me
And I enjoy an accolade like the rest
You could take my picture and hang it in a gallery
Of all who's who and so-n-so's that used to be the best
At such'n'such ... it wouldn't matter much

I won't lie, it feels alright to see your name in lights
We all need an 'Atta boy' or 'Atta girl'
But in the end I'd like to hang my hat on more besides
The temporary trappings of this world

I want to leave a legacy
How will they remember me?
Did I choose to love? Did I point to You enough
To make a mark on things?
I want to leave an offering
A child of mercy and grace who
blessed your name unapologetically
And leave that kind of legacy

I don't have to look too far or too long awhile
To make a lengthly list of all that I enjoy
It's an accumulating trinket and a treasure pile
Where moth and rust, thieves and such will soon enough destroy

Not well traveled, not well read, not well-to-do or well bred
**Just want to hear instead, "Well Done, good and faithful one." **

I want to leave a legacy
How will they remember me?
Did I choose to love? Did I point to You enough
To make a mark on things?
I want to leave an offering
A child of mercy and grace who
blessed your name unapologetically
And leave that kind of legacy


----------



## BRK06

tulip11 said:


> hi
> this time I am again TTC so I am having severe backache,cramping in lower abdomen uterus,headache ,feel like to vomit,pain in legs ,frequent urination and earache ( which I have never b4) I am wondering is earache can be early sign of pregnancy..last night I was having severe pain in my uterus so I went to emergency and they thought that I could b possibly pregnant but urine test came out to b negative but I want to mention here that today is my 18th day since last period started which was on 23rd april so I think so it was very early to detect HCG hormone but they said that I have UTI but I dont know what the symptoms of earache,vomit,legs in pain have to do with UTI....I think so I should not loose hope bcz this time the urine test was quite earlier like about 2 -4 dpo so I should test again after missing my periods...thanks.

I will be praying for your healing, Sweetie! Sounds like you've got a lot going on. Hang in there and don't be discouraged by your bfn just yet... You're still a bit early and not out until AF shows! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Smiley25 said:


> Hello.......
> I am new here, but its great to see christian women getting together......my husband and i have been ttc since jan. 2012....i had a tubal reversal and we are working on #3......my last period was 042412....i ovulated on 05/07/12....

Welcome! I'm Kim :hi: God is doing wonderous things in this group! Maybe you could tell us more about yourself if you feel comfortable?


----------



## tulip11

hi thanks alot BRK06...yeah its a bit early..stay blessed forever.


----------



## Godsjewel

I came that they may have life, and have it abundantly.
John 10:10

Whether or not God grants you a child is not for me to say. Whether He blesses your womb and gives you a biological child or if He answers your desire with an adopted child, either way is a magnificent blessing unparalleled in mans abilities. But what seems so impossible to those of us struggling with infertility, God can bless you with a happy, fulfilled, complete life even without children.

The fact that not everyone who desires a child and tries to have children actually has children is often the hardest part of our struggle. Perhaps you have stared medical science and your fertile friends and relatives in the face and said, I will succeed! You have stood toe to toe with heartache and you continue to fight with the bravery of a mighty warrior. But for some, there comes a time to lay down your weapons and rest in the arms of a Savior who loves you and who truly understands baby hunger.

If childlessness is the path you are walking, rest in the knowledge that John 10:10 never once said, Ive come that they might have life and have it more abundantly when they have children. I think its just as important to see what is missing in Scripture as it is to see what is there. Arent you glad that God didnt accidentally leave that phrase out? He canand He willgrant you life more abundantlyeven without childrenif you will allow Him to do so.

The only prerequisite to a more abundant life is life in Christ Himself. He has already done the work for you to provide this abundant life He has promised you. There are so many promises from a God with a perfect track record. He will notHe cannotfail you. Its simply not in His character.


----------



## Smiley25

BRK06 said:


> Smiley25 said:
> 
> 
> Hello.......
> I am new here, but its great to see christian women getting together......my husband and i have been ttc since jan. 2012....i had a tubal reversal and we are working on #3......my last period was 042412....i ovulated on 05/07/12....
> 
> Welcome! I'm Kim :hi: God is doing wonderous things in this group! Maybe you could tell us more about yourself if you feel comfortable?Click to expand...

Hello Kim.....Im Rika......I have 2 boys, my husband and I have been married for 4years....we are both christians. Thank you for the welcome....We are working on our little women......


----------



## Smiley25

Hello Ladies,
I went to the OBGYN today because of the sharp pains i had been having for the last few days and was told that i have cyst....but the great part about it is that its going to pass, but since this was the same doctor that did the reversal, so he said its a good sign because at least im ovulating, and he said i ovulated Monday so he said it was too early to tell if im pregnant, so there is still hope for this month...another good sign is my blood pressure is up and its never high......its only high during my pregnancies....so my faith is still in God...patiently waiting..(also headache today and breast hurting....not tender....just hurting..please pray for me....


----------



## BRK06

These first five days will look at "the ideal woman" - our definition and God's standard. Throughout the course of our lives as we search for our worth, purpose and place in this world, we form our own definition of the "ideal woman" based on influences around us. We try to live up to and reach the standards established by that definition. However, our standards are not God's standards; These can be found in His Word! 

At a first glance, the Proverbs 31 woman seems to be ideal, and in an effort to please our Heavenly father and husbands, we set out to emulate her nice long list of domestic skills to the best of our abilities. Realistically though, as we go along, we find ourselves getting frustrated and losing confidence in ourselves as Christian wives (and mothers, to those it applies!) when "bringing food in from afar" is the chicken bucket we picked up from the fast food place as we rushed home from work or school and "opening our mouths with wisdom and kindness" doesn't seem to apply when we're squabbling over bills or the fact that our spouse has yet again left dirty socks in the middle of the living room we just cleaned with company coming. Are we failing to live up to this standard if we'd rather buy our clothes and linens than make them? Is God's "ideal woman" just a champion housekeeper?


The answer is no! (whew! :haha: ) It's her qualities and values we're expected to embrace as our own, not necessarily her chore list!


Read Proverbs 31:10-31 (We will be doing this a lot!) Which verses did you find most intimidating? 


What top 5 qualities did the Proverbs 31 woman possess (in your opinion) that lent to her virtuous standing and made her a woman who "surpassed them all" (Prov. 31:29)?

Tomorrow we will look at the world's Ideal Woman. Have a blessed day!!


----------



## BRK06

Smiley25 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I went to the OBGYN today because of the sharp pains i had been having for the last few days and was told that i have cyst....but the great part about it is that its going to pass, but since this was the same doctor that did the reversal, so he said its a good sign because at least im ovulating, and he said i ovulated Monday so he said it was too early to tell if im pregnant, so there is still hope for this month...another good sign is my blood pressure is up and its never high......its only high during my pregnancies....so my faith is still in God...patiently waiting..(also headache today and breast hurting....not tender....just hurting..please pray for me....

Praying for you sweetie! Sorry to hear about your cyst, but Praise God that you're not having ovulation troubles after your reversal! I hope you get good news soon :)


----------



## Just_married

tulip11 said:


> hi
> this time I am again TTC so I am having severe backache,cramping in lower abdomen uterus,headache ,feel like to vomit,pain in legs ,frequent urination and earache ( which I have never b4) I am wondering is earache can be early sign of pregnancy..last night I was having severe pain in my uterus so I went to emergency and they thought that I could b possibly pregnant but urine test came out to b negative but I want to mention here that today is my 18th day since last period started which was on 23rd april so I think so it was very early to detect HCG hormone but they said that I have UTI but I dont know what the symptoms of earache,vomit,legs in pain have to do with UTI....I think so I should not loose hope bcz this time the urine test was quite earlier like about 2 -4 dpo so I should test again after missing my periods...thanks.

We can drive ourselves crazy trying to figure out are we pregnant or not in the tww, but once someone explained to me that it you will only get subtle symptoms a few days after implantation which can take 7-10 days (then 2 days for hcg to build up enough to cause symptoms) so I stopped looking for symptoms unless I was late. Plus, pms symptoms are so similar.

Best thing to do is keep busy, take it from someone whos driven themselves a bit silly wondering lol.

Your earache doesn't sound good, maybe you have a virus causing it, please see a doc about it as earache can get nasty and I would hate to think of you going thru that.

As for pregnancy, it will happen in good time my friend, a season for everything, and while you wait you will find some amazing girls on this thread to become friends with

Hugs JM xxx


----------



## Praying4bump

I got this today and had to share...

I go east, but He is not there. I go west, but I cannot find Him. I do not see Him in the north, for He is hidden. I turn to the south, but I cannot find Him. But He knows where I am going (Job 23:8-10 NLT).

David frequently complained of Gods apparent absence; but, the truth is, God hadnt really left David, just as God will never leave you. He has promised repeatedly, I will never leave you nor forsake you.

Yet God has not promised you will always feel My presence. In fact, God admits that sometimes He hides His face from us (Isaiah 45:15).

There are times when He appears to be MIA, missing-in-action, in your life. You wake up one morning and all your spiritual feelings are gone. You pray, but nothing happens. You rebuke the devil, but it doesnt change anything. You go through spiritual exercises . . . you have your friends pray for you . . . you confess every sin you can imagine, then go around asking forgiveness of everyone you know. You fast . . . still nothing. You begin to wonder how long this spiritual gloom might last. Days? Weeks? Months? Will it ever end? . . . it feels as if your prayers simply bounce off the ceiling. In utter desperation, you cry out, Whats the matter with me?

The truth is, theres nothing wrong with you! This is a normal part of the testing and maturing of your friendship with God. Every Christian goes through it at least once, and usually several times. It is painful and disconcerting, but it is absolutely vital for the development of your faith.

Knowing this gave Job hope when he could not feel Gods presence in his life. He said, I go east, but He is not there. I go west, but I cannot find Him. I do not see Him in the north, for He is hidden. I turn to the south, but I cannot find Him. But He knows where I am going. And when He has tested me like gold in a fire, He will pronounce me innocent (Job
23:8-10 NLT).

When God seems distant, you may feel that He is angry with you or is disciplining you for some sin. In fact, sin does disconnect us from intimate fellowship with God. We grieve Gods Spirit and quench our fellowship with Him by disobedience, conflict with others, busyness, friendship with the world, and other sins (see Psalm 51; Ephesians
4:29-30; 1 Thessalonians 5:19; Jeremiah 2:32; 1 Corinthians 8:12; James 4:4).

But often this feeling of abandonment or estrangement from God has nothing to do with sin. It is a test of faithone we all must face: Will you continue to love, trust, obey, and worship God, even when you have no sense of his presence or visible evidence of his work in your life?

The most common mistake Christians make in worship today is seeking an experience rather than seeking God. They look for a feeling, and if it happens, they conclude that they have worshiped. Wrong! In fact, God often removes our feelings so we wont depend on them. Seeking a feeling, even the feeling of closeness to Christ, is not worship.

Be blessed,


----------



## FAITH535

GREAT thread:) This is our 4th month ttc. We has been praying all cycles but this cycle I have been praying escpecially hard. I feel so close to the Lord. Gods timing is PERFECT ladies:) I'm hoping I get my BFP this month!!!


----------



## Smiley25

FAITH535 said:


> GREAT thread:) This is our 4th month ttc. We has been praying all cycles but this cycle I have been praying escpecially hard. I feel so close to the Lord. Gods timing is PERFECT ladies:) I'm hoping I get my BFP this month!!!

I'm praying for you as well Faith535.... God is going to do it! Claim it! There is power in the tongue.... "say it until you see it" be blessed honey!


----------



## HisGrace

Hi everyone! :wave: I'm so sorry I haven't posted in a while. But it seems that everyone is doing well. I'm excited about the devotionals, and will be picking up the book soon so I can read it all. I pray everyone is doing well. Welcome to all the new ladies.


----------



## Just_married

A message from baby Ayrens mum:

Well everybody just want to announce we got our baby home this afternoon!! after 8 long scary weeks our little miracle is HOME where he belongs!! just want to thank everyone so much for all their love prayers & support over the weeks, keep him in thoose prayers and thoughts please as he has still got a long road in front of him. we are all exstatic!!! thank u all again xxxxxx


----------



## uwa_amanda

Just_married said:


> A message from baby Ayrens mum:
> 
> Well everybody just want to announce we got our baby home this afternoon!! after 8 long scary weeks our little miracle is HOME where he belongs!! just want to thank everyone so much for all their love prayers & support over the weeks, keep him in thoose prayers and thoughts please as he has still got a long road in front of him. we are all exstatic!!! thank u all again xxxxxx

Praise God! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

That is a perfect example of what the power of prayer can do!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Smiley25

Ok ladies I need some advice.....today I woke up & temp and the very first one said 97.5... Which was strange because my high temps normally remain at 97.9 after ovulation....well I took another right after I did that one and it was 97.7... Then I got up and went to the bathroom and while I was sitting there I did another and it was 97.9.... I'm so confused because my temp never drops except before AF shows up..... And advice???? & Happy Mothers Day to all!:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Heather11

Hey ladies!! I know once again it has been a week or so since I have checked in!! I am on the home stretch with school and only have 4 weeks left!! This 4 weeks is filled with research paper after research paper and I am finishing up my thesis and working full time ARGH!!!

I started temping this month, but I am holding off on TTC for the next month. I am not sure if I mentioned in or not, but after visiting the doctor my blood pressure is up which is highly unusual for me. Both myself and the doctor assume it is stress, but on the off chance it isn't I don't want to chance things. So I have been taking my blood pressure sporadically and I am hoping once i am done with school it stays done which will conclude it was just stress.

I did want to share a story with you all though. A friend of mine has been trying to conceive for over 4 years she has had multiple surgeries for her endometriosis and tons of testing and a bunch of failed IUI's and she just found out she is pregnant!!!!! All natural no infertility or anything! Just another sign that it can happen despite all we may have to endure in the meantime!!!! :thumbup:

I hope you are all doing well and HAPPY MOTHER's DAY to all our moms and our one day moms to be!! :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Hey ladies!! I know once again it has been a week or so since I have checked in!! I am on the home stretch with school and only have 4 weeks left!! This 4 weeks is filled with research paper after research paper and I am finishing up my thesis and working full time ARGH!!!
> 
> I started temping this month, but I am holding off on TTC for the next month. I am not sure if I mentioned in or not, but after visiting the doctor my blood pressure is up which is highly unusual for me. Both myself and the doctor assume it is stress, but on the off chance it isn't I don't want to chance things. So I have been taking my blood pressure sporadically and I am hoping once i am done with school it stays done which will conclude it was just stress.
> 
> I did want to share a story with you all though. A friend of mine has been trying to conceive for over 4 years she has had multiple surgeries for her endometriosis and tons of testing and a bunch of failed IUI's and she just found out she is pregnant!!!!! All natural no infertility or anything! Just another sign that it can happen despite all we may have to endure in the meantime!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I hope you are all doing well and HAPPY MOTHER's DAY to all our moms and our one day moms to be!! :flower:

Yay! Thanks for sharing the story about your friend, that sounds just like me.


----------



## Godsjewel

Jake walked up the sidewalk to the door of their townhouse, worn out from another incredibly hectic day at the office. He had fought so many mental wrestling matches today that his strength was sapped and all he wanted to do was collapse in his recliner and watch TV. As his key turned in the door, he heard her weeping. Again. He used to burst through the door when hed hear her crying, sweep her into his arms and with his heart pounding as though it would burst through his neatly starched dress shirt, pull her face close to his to see what tragic event had befallen them. This time, he simply took a deep breath, steadied himself for the torrent of tears sure to flood the foyer, and stepped inside.

Who is it this time? he asked as he flipped through todays pile of bills from the fertility clinic, not knowing if he really wanted to know.

My sister! she screamed. Shes pregnant. Again! Between heaving sobs and hurling tissues, pieces of Rileys heart broke and fell to the ground. Again. She doesnt even take care of the ones she already has! I know I would be a better mother than she is! When is it going to be my turn?

With fists balls up and her face distorted from too many episodes of jealous rage, Riley seethed as she looked at Jake and said If I had to have some kind of disease, why did it have to be infertility? Why couldnt it be cancer instead? I could live with a painful, chronic disease, but how am I supposed to live the rest of my life without a baby?

The verbal wrestling match went on and on. What do you want me to do, Riley? What do you want me to do? Jake had reached his boiling point. Im doing everything I can to get you pregnant! I know youve been poked and prodded more times than you care to remember, but Ive been to the doctors too! Im not God! I cant decide who has a baby and who doesnt! Im doing the best I can! Jake threw the pile of bills on the credenza and stormed out.

The fights were getting more heated and more frequent. How would their marriage survive infertility? Jake didnt know, but he knew he loved her. He loved her more than any woman he had ever known. He wrestled with how to support Riley through the babyless months they faced, and how-and when-to encourage her to move on to other dreams. 

Eventually, Riley stopped crying, and Jake stopped seething. Children came, although not in the way they had planned. A house full of boys--some adopted, some biological. It was more than theyd dreamed in the dark days. Jake hoped that having children would be enough to settle the jealousy and discontent in Rileys heart, but motherhood simply was not enough. She had battles she had to face within herself, whether anyone called her Mom or not. Her struggles showed in her children, thats for sure. But somehow, Jake knew God would make great men of their boys. He knew God would be faithful to bless their boys and make a difference in the world through them. 

Jake and Rachel had their struggles. They had wrestled with each other and with God. But one thing remained true. God proved faithful, time and again and used imperfect people to bring about His perfect plan.


----------



## Godsjewel

Good morning!

I was woken up yesterday morning to the sight of donuts, flowers and Marissa and Tay cleaning the kitchen. At the end of the day, I got a leg/foot massage from hubby and an arm/hand massage from Tay. Im so thankful for my husband, Tay, and my niece Marissa, they really did their best to make it a special day. 

I hope you all had a great day celebrating the wonderful women in your life. Im very blessed to have an amazing, God fearing mother and mother-in-law. We got to treat them both to a tasty BBQ and a relaxing day of fun in the sun.

Sister Kim (BRK06) and I made sure to say a special prayer for everyone ttc this Mothers day. We know how difficult that day can be, but prayed that God would comfort you all and touch your heart in a very special way. 

Hoping to hear some nice stories of what you all did this past weekend.


----------



## stevens2010

Hi ladies, can I join in? 

I've been ttc for nearly 2 years, recently diagnosed with PCOS and given 100mg of Clomid for 6 months. Consultant seemed very positive and encouraging, doesn't seem to think we'll have a problem getting pregnant so that was really reassuring.

I've been a born again Christian for about 7-8 years now and met my husband at our local church. We've been married almost 2 years this year. :)

I'm really struggling with staying positive and moving in faith with the Clomid... I'm trying to build my confidence up by praying and reading success stories but of course, for every success, there's a person who Clomid's not worked for.

The other thing is of course not to put my hope on the Clomid, but in God... It's really hard at the moment and I've seen so many negative tests that I'm wondering if we'll ever have a positive.

It all just seems so far away at the moment. :(

Sorry for the miserable intro, just needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## Godsjewel

stevens2010 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join in?
> 
> I've been ttc for nearly 2 years, recently diagnosed with PCOS and given 100mg of Clomid for 6 months. Consultant seemed very positive and encouraging, doesn't seem to think we'll have a problem getting pregnant so that was really reassuring.
> 
> I've been a born again Christian for about 7-8 years now and met my husband at our local church. We've been married almost 2 years this year. :)
> 
> I'm really struggling with staying positive and moving in faith with the Clomid... I'm trying to build my confidence up by praying and reading success stories but of course, for every success, there's a person who Clomid's not worked for.
> 
> The other thing is of course not to put my hope on the Clomid, but in God... It's really hard at the moment and I've seen so many negative tests that I'm wondering if we'll ever have a positive.
> 
> It all just seems so far away at the moment. :(
> 
> Sorry for the miserable intro, just needed to get that off my chest.

Of course! Welcome, my name is Sarah and Im glad you found us:hugs:

You will definitely find encouragement here with so many faith filled ladies.

I have been on this journey for almost 5 years and was diagnosed with endometriosis. Ive taken Femara and clomid for about 7 cycles with no luck.
I truly believe its all in Gods hands and will continue to trust in Him and His timing.

Looking forward to getting to know you better :flower:


----------



## Smiley25

Ladies i am sooo bummed......One of my bestfriends(i have 3) reunited with her ex-husband after being divorced for 7years....called me and said she was pregnant! I was seriously happy for her, but I am so sad rightnow......I mean seriously this is the first time since my husband and I have been ttc that i have actually cried.....i am so sad right really.....


----------



## Heather11

Smiley25 said:


> Ladies i am sooo bummed......One of my bestfriends(i have 3) reunited with her ex-husband after being divorced for 7years....called me and said she was pregnant! I was seriously happy for her, but I am so sad rightnow......I mean seriously this is the first time since my husband and I have been ttc that i have actually cried.....i am so sad right really.....

:hugs: I am so sorry hun I know how hard it is to hear about everybody else getting pregnant!! Keep your head up!!


----------



## BRK06

Most women follow the world's influence; Becoming a Christian does not exempt us from it's influence. The pressure to live up to the world's expectations often contributes to self esteem issues. We have to look at what influenced our thinking or we may suffer the consequences.

What do you feel is the world's definition of the ideal woman?

When polled, many young men feel the ideal woman posseses beauty, brains, money and a great body. The answers are similar from men and women of all ages.

Read 1 Samuel 16:1-7. According to verse 7, at what does a man look? At what does God look?

Which do you normally notice- a person's appearance or their hearts?

How might this passage relate to many women's quest to become the world's ideal woman?


How we define the ideal woman starts when we are young, often based on the exposure began at home. Some receive training on what a virtuous woman is, while others are more focused on physical appearance and education or trying like crazy (often to their own detriment) to please everyone.

What positive/ negative messages about becoming an ideal woman did you receive in your early years?

Regardless of how much we stress virtuous qualities, our children will still be bombarded with the world's opinion of the ideal through media, movies. magazines and other things.


Do you find that you have been influenced in any way by the world's messages about the ideal woman? How?

Read this week's memory verse:

Isaiah 55:8-9 For My thoughts are not your thoughts, Nor are your ways My ways, declares the Lord. For as the heavens are higher than the earth, So are My ways higher than your ways And My thoughts than your thoughts."

Ask God to show you His thoughts and ways in defining the ideal woman.


----------



## BRK06

HisGrace said:


> Hi everyone! :wave: I'm so sorry I haven't posted in a while. But it seems that everyone is doing well. I'm excited about the devotionals, and will be picking up the book soon so I can read it all. I pray everyone is doing well. Welcome to all the new ladies.

We're happy to hear from you whenever you can post! I hope you're well! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Just_married said:


> A message from baby Ayrens mum:
> 
> Well everybody just want to announce we got our baby home this afternoon!! after 8 long scary weeks our little miracle is HOME where he belongs!! just want to thank everyone so much for all their love prayers & support over the weeks, keep him in thoose prayers and thoughts please as he has still got a long road in front of him. we are all exstatic!!! thank u all again xxxxxx

Thank you Lord!!! 

That is awesome news! Thank you for the update!


----------



## BRK06

Smiley25 said:


> Ok ladies I need some advice.....today I woke up & temp and the very first one said 97.5... Which was strange because my high temps normally remain at 97.9 after ovulation....well I took another right after I did that one and it was 97.7... Then I got up and went to the bathroom and while I was sitting there I did another and it was 97.9.... I'm so confused because my temp never drops except before AF shows up..... And advice???? & Happy Mothers Day to all!:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:

I don't really have any advice as I don't temp anymore (I was driving myself crazy trying to analyze every dip and spike), but I didn't want to read and run... What cycle day are you on? I hope it doesn't mean AF is coming. Maybe you were sleeping with your mouth open and it threw it off a bit? :shrug: I've heard of that happening.


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> Hey ladies!! I know once again it has been a week or so since I have checked in!! I am on the home stretch with school and only have 4 weeks left!! This 4 weeks is filled with research paper after research paper and I am finishing up my thesis and working full time ARGH!!!
> 
> I started temping this month, but I am holding off on TTC for the next month. I am not sure if I mentioned in or not, but after visiting the doctor my blood pressure is up which is highly unusual for me. Both myself and the doctor assume it is stress, but on the off chance it isn't I don't want to chance things. So I have been taking my blood pressure sporadically and I am hoping once i am done with school it stays done which will conclude it was just stress.
> 
> I did want to share a story with you all though. A friend of mine has been trying to conceive for over 4 years she has had multiple surgeries for her endometriosis and tons of testing and a bunch of failed IUI's and she just found out she is pregnant!!!!! All natural no infertility or anything! Just another sign that it can happen despite all we may have to endure in the meantime!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I hope you are all doing well and HAPPY MOTHER's DAY to all our moms and our one day moms to be!! :flower:

Thank you for sharing the story about your friend! Praise God for her miracle! :)

Wow, you're almost done! I pray God gives you peace of mind to focus and that He touches your body to heal what's causing the high BP. :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

stevens2010 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join in?
> 
> I've been ttc for nearly 2 years, recently diagnosed with PCOS and given 100mg of Clomid for 6 months. Consultant seemed very positive and encouraging, doesn't seem to think we'll have a problem getting pregnant so that was really reassuring.
> 
> I've been a born again Christian for about 7-8 years now and met my husband at our local church. We've been married almost 2 years this year. :)
> 
> I'm really struggling with staying positive and moving in faith with the Clomid... I'm trying to build my confidence up by praying and reading success stories but of course, for every success, there's a person who Clomid's not worked for.
> 
> The other thing is of course not to put my hope on the Clomid, but in God... It's really hard at the moment and I've seen so many negative tests that I'm wondering if we'll ever have a positive.
> 
> It all just seems so far away at the moment. :(
> 
> Sorry for the miserable intro, just needed to get that off my chest.

Welcome! I'm Kim! I've been at this for quite some time as well, and I understand how you feel! :hugs:

I pray you find encouragement and peace, and hope to hear good news from you soon!


----------



## BRK06

Smiley25 said:


> Ladies i am sooo bummed......One of my bestfriends(i have 3) reunited with her ex-husband after being divorced for 7years....called me and said she was pregnant! I was seriously happy for her, but I am so sad rightnow......I mean seriously this is the first time since my husband and I have been ttc that i have actually cried.....i am so sad right really.....

Lots of :hugs: :hugs: to you sweetie


----------



## BRK06

My "Mother's Day" was a quiet affair. I spent the day snuggling with DH on the couch watching movies and basketball. My fur monsters were fighting to see who got to snuggle with mom and who had to sit next to dad...Bubba won! He just sat on the baby until he got up and moved :haha:


----------



## Smiley25

BRK06 said:


> Smiley25 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I need some advice.....today I woke up & temp and the very first one said 97.5... Which was strange because my high temps normally remain at 97.9 after ovulation....well I took another right after I did that one and it was 97.7... Then I got up and went to the bathroom and while I was sitting there I did another and it was 97.9.... I'm so confused because my temp never drops except before AF shows up..... And advice???? & Happy Mothers Day to all!:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> I don't really have any advice as I don't temp anymore (I was driving myself crazy trying to analyze every dip and spike), but I didn't want to read and run... What cycle day are you on? I hope it doesn't mean AF is coming. Maybe you were sleeping with your mouth open and it threw it off a bit? :shrug: I've heard of that happening.Click to expand...


Thank you.... I'm on cycle day 21 today but I think I'm going to stop temping everyday and only do it around ovulation....... Just to assure me that I've ovulated....


----------



## stevens2010

Thanks for the welcome, I feel better after a chat with hubby about things. 

I have two best friends who are both pregnant at the same time and it's hard watching them go through it together and I'm the odd one out. But with God's grace and blessing, we will hopefully be pregnant soon too.


----------



## PrincessBree

Praise God for the testimony of baby Ayren I pray God will use his testimony to draw many to be by His side.

Welcome to all the lovely wonderful new ladies!!God is and Good and I thank Him for the expansion of this thread and also the restoration of faith and hope that I can truly see!!

Happy mothers day to all you American/Carribbean ladies (in the UK mothers day is in March)&#61514;. Many of us God will put children in our lives whether it be relatives or spiritual children or even in our everyday jobs. I thank God that He is using many of us in this way. And pray a blessing on you all!! 

As for us we are taking our time with ttc,there is no pressure right now,we are focusing on the ministry which God has for now placed in our hands, and trying to be a blessing to others in prayer and ministry and then in His time :flower: He will bless us with a baby.Keeping my focus on serving God has really helped me through this process because I have come to realize, if God said that I will conceive then I am going to conceive-FACT!However it is up to Him to cause His promise to manifest.So until that day I want to be found faithful in the task He has given me for now. 

Ladies God is going to bless you, keep trusting,hoping and believing and one day you will be looking into the beautiful eyes of your promise.

I dearly love you all :hugs:xXx

BreeXx


----------



## stevens2010

Bree - That really encouraged me, thank you. :)


----------



## PrincessBree

stevens2010 said:


> Bree - That really encouraged me, thank you. :)

:flower: no problem sis!!I am praying with you for your miracle!!I believe in Gods timing and in His way you will one day be logging onto Baby and Bump to report that God has given you the desires of your heart stay ready because He could come through at ANY given time!!! :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

What could possibly be more anxiety producing than infertility? Shots. Pills. Surgeries. Month after month with negative results. People asking when youll have a baby. Others ignoring your tears. Family members not understanding. You not understanding. And theres always the inevitable Oh, honey! Relax! It will happen! How can you possibly relax when youre drowning in the sea of infertility? AAAGGGHHH!

Anxiety seems to be a commonality among those of us in this involuntary sorority! How does God expect us to deal with it? Over the course of this week, we will examine how Scripture tells us to cope with anxious times in our lives.

Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all comprehension, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.
Philippians 4:6-7

Lets break these verses down into small parts so that we can really try to understand what God tells us to do! 

Be anxious for nothing...

What is a true definition of anxiety? For the purposes of this study, lets use the following:

Anxiety--care that brings disruption to the personality and the mind

Anxiety over infertility truly disrupts your normal routine. The stress of unwanted childlessness becomes all we think about. How in the world are we supposed to be anxious for nothing when this month may be the last chance we have at being biological parents? 

Friend, I believe God admonishes us not to let anxiety take over our lives because He knows the weight you carry when your every waking moment is on whether or not this is the month. You are His masterpiece and He doesnt want you to struggle with constant fear and worry. Remember that Jesus said He would give you His peace. Not simply peace that the world gives, but His peace. He doesnt want you to live in turmoil every day of your life. 

What about infertility makes you anxious? According to recent research, the top three fears of couples ending fertility treatment are:

Fear of not being able to cope with the emotional ramifications of ending treatment
Fear that life without children will be comparatively deficient and remarkably unfulfilling
Fear that the marital relationship will not survive without children

What are your fears? Make a list of them. Do the fears mentioned above mirror your own? Are you burdened with worries that you feel are unique to you and your situation? Take a few moments to think about it before going on to the next segment. Write them down before you continue.

Be anxious for nothing but in everything...

Heres the reason I asked you to consider your worries and fears. These are your everythings! Even going no further in this verse than we have gone, we see that God is concerned with your everythings! No matter what hurts, no matter how big, no matter how small, God cares about your everythings! Whether it makes sense to friends or not, whether it makes sense to you or not, God cares about the everythings about infertility that cause anxiety for you.

So what do we do with these everythings?

Be anxious for nothing but in everything with prayer and supplication...

Take your everythings to Jesus and tell Him all about them! Tell Him you fear a future without kids. Tell Him you dont want to grow old without grandchildren. Tell Him how you ache to see your husbands eyes in your child. Give Him your everythings. 

Im sure youve prayed about infertility. Pray some more. Youve probably prayed and asked God for wisdom. Pray some more. Youve surely prayed and asked God to let this month be the month He places that desired gift in your womb. Pray some more! Scripture tells us to pray without ceasing! (1 Thessalonians 5:17) 

A perfect example of someone praying without ceasing is Hannah. She continually prayed and asked God for a child. 1 Samuel 1 says Hannah kept on praying. Over and over, month after month. Keep on praying!

Even with this beautiful example, being like Hannah is not the reason we should pray. Why should we pray? Because Jesus prayed! Time after time we see Jesus going off by Himself to pray. Whenever He was facing a transition in His ministry or when He knew a difficult time was ahead, Jesus would go off alone and pray. If He prayed, shouldnt we?

Lets review. God doesnt want us to be a prisoner to anxiety, and He lays out in the verse how to conquer it. We take all our anxieties--all our everythings--to Him in prayer. But just how do we pray about all these everythings?

Join us tomorrow to find out!


----------



## stuh0023

:hugs: Hi everyone! I'm sorry I've been MIA for a bit. I had to work over the weekend and into the week. I hope everyone is doing well!

I truly had a GAP moment this weekend. (GAP moment = God Answers Prayer). On Mother's day, 1 day before my period was due I decided to test, and test again, and again and again. After 20 months ( I know it's nothing compared to some of the battles you are facing in infertility), we finally are pregnant with our first little miracle. 

God's timing is perfect, and His love for each and every one of us is beyond measure. My TTC journey led me closer to God than I had been in a long time, something I deperately needed and He knew that! 

"And this is our confidence, that if we pray according to His will, He will hear us, and give us what we ask for, because our desires are in agreement with His thoughts for us". (1 John 5:14-15)

"Ask, and it will be given to you. Seek, and you will find. Knock, and the door will be opened to you. For everyone who asks, receives; and he who seeks, finds; and to him who knocks, the door will be opened." (Matthew 7:7-8)

"Fear not, for I am with you; be not dismayed, for I am your God; I will strengthen you, I will help you, I will uphold you with my righteous right hand." (Isaiah 41:10) 

While TTC I had a long meeting with my pastor about my life, my dreams, my relationship with God and my struggles. The first 2 verses were words of encouragement for me, that God truly wants to please us and give us our hearts desire! 

I know each and every one of you women of God will be amazing moms who will raise little Soldiers for Christ! 

I will continue to pray for you all. God bless you!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

stuh0023 said:


> :hugs: Hi everyone! I'm sorry I've been MIA for a bit. I had to work over the weekend and into the week. I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I truly had a GAP moment this weekend. (GAP moment = God Answers Prayer). On Mother's day, 1 day before my period was due I decided to test, and test again, and again and again. After 20 months ( I know it's nothing compared to some of the battles you are facing in infertility), we finally are pregnant with our first little miracle.
> 
> God's timing is perfect, and His love for each and every one of us is beyond measure. My TTC journey led me closer to God than I had been in a long time, something I deperately needed and He knew that!
> 
> "And this is our confidence, that if we pray according to His will, He will hear us, and give us what we ask for, because our desires are in agreement with His thoughts for us". (1 John 5:14-15)
> 
> "Ask, and it will be given to you. Seek, and you will find. Knock, and the door will be opened to you. For everyone who asks, receives; and he who seeks, finds; and to him who knocks, the door will be opened." (Matthew 7:7-8)
> 
> "Fear not, for I am with you; be not dismayed, for I am your God; I will strengthen you, I will help you, I will uphold you with my righteous right hand." (Isaiah 41:10)
> 
> While TTC I had a long meeting with my pastor about my life, my dreams, my relationship with God and my struggles. The first 2 verses were words of encouragement for me, that God truly wants to please us and give us our hearts desire!
> 
> I know each and every one of you women of God will be amazing moms who will raise little Soldiers for Christ!
> 
> I will continue to pray for you all. God bless you!!!

:happydance::wohoo: Congrats sweetie! That is the best news!

I pray that Gods protection over you and the little bean :hugs:

Thanks for you continuing to keep us in your prayers.


----------



## PrincessBree

:flower:


stuh0023 said:


> :hugs: Hi everyone! I'm sorry I've been MIA for a bit. I had to work over the weekend and into the week. I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I truly had a GAP moment this weekend. (GAP moment = God Answers Prayer). On Mother's day, 1 day before my period was due I decided to test, and test again, and again and again. After 20 months ( I know it's nothing compared to some of the battles you are facing in infertility), we finally are pregnant with our first little miracle.
> 
> God's timing is perfect, and His love for each and every one of us is beyond measure. My TTC journey led me closer to God than I had been in a long time, something I deperately needed and He knew that!
> 
> "And this is our confidence, that if we pray according to His will, He will hear us, and give us what we ask for, because our desires are in agreement with His thoughts for us". (1 John 5:14-15)
> 
> "Ask, and it will be given to you. Seek, and you will find. Knock, and the door will be opened to you. For everyone who asks, receives; and he who seeks, finds; and to him who knocks, the door will be opened." (Matthew 7:7-8)
> 
> "Fear not, for I am with you; be not dismayed, for I am your God; I will strengthen you, I will help you, I will uphold you with my righteous right hand." (Isaiah 41:10)
> 
> While TTC I had a long meeting with my pastor about my life, my dreams, my relationship with God and my struggles. The first 2 verses were words of encouragement for me, that God truly wants to please us and give us our hearts desire!
> 
> I know each and every one of you women of God will be amazing moms who will raise little Soldiers for Christ!
> 
> I will continue to pray for you all. God bless you!!!

WOW-thas amazing!!God heard your cry and I rejoice with you sis!!!His timing was so perfect on that one!!Happy Mothers Day indeed!!!:flower::hugs:


----------



## stevens2010

Congratulations! Fantastic news. :)


----------



## Smiley25

stuh0023 said:


> :hugs: Hi everyone! I'm sorry I've been MIA for a bit. I had to work over the weekend and into the week. I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I truly had a GAP moment this weekend. (GAP moment = God Answers Prayer). On Mother's day, 1 day before my period was due I decided to test, and test again, and again and again. After 20 months ( I know it's nothing compared to some of the battles you are facing in infertility), we finally are pregnant with our first little miracle.
> 
> God's timing is perfect, and His love for each and every one of us is beyond measure. My TTC journey led me closer to God than I had been in a long time, something I deperately needed and He knew that!
> 
> "And this is our confidence, that if we pray according to His will, He will hear us, and give us what we ask for, because our desires are in agreement with His thoughts for us". (1 John 5:14-15)
> 
> "Ask, and it will be given to you. Seek, and you will find. Knock, and the door will be opened to you. For everyone who asks, receives; and he who seeks, finds; and to him who knocks, the door will be opened." (Matthew 7:7-8)
> 
> "Fear not, for I am with you; be not dismayed, for I am your God; I will strengthen you, I will help you, I will uphold you with my righteous right hand." (Isaiah 41:10)
> 
> While TTC I had a long meeting with my pastor about my life, my dreams, my relationship with God and my struggles. The first 2 verses were words of encouragement for me, that God truly wants to please us and give us our hearts desire!
> 
> I know each and every one of you women of God will be amazing moms who will raise little Soldiers for Christ!
> 
> I will continue to pray for you all. God bless you!!!

Congratulations.....you have lifted my spirits today! I thank God for using you to deliver the message.....God bless!


----------



## tulip11

hi every1 
I hope so that every1 wud b doing well..I wanna know that how to differentiate between pregnancy and UTI cramps?


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

stuh0023 said:


> :hugs: Hi everyone! I'm sorry I've been MIA for a bit. I had to work over the weekend and into the week. I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I truly had a GAP moment this weekend. (GAP moment = God Answers Prayer). On Mother's day, 1 day before my period was due I decided to test, and test again, and again and again. After 20 months ( I know it's nothing compared to some of the battles you are facing in infertility), we finally are pregnant with our first little miracle.
> 
> God's timing is perfect, and His love for each and every one of us is beyond measure. My TTC journey led me closer to God than I had been in a long time, something I deperately needed and He knew that!
> 
> "And this is our confidence, that if we pray according to His will, He will hear us, and give us what we ask for, because our desires are in agreement with His thoughts for us". (1 John 5:14-15)
> 
> "Ask, and it will be given to you. Seek, and you will find. Knock, and the door will be opened to you. For everyone who asks, receives; and he who seeks, finds; and to him who knocks, the door will be opened." (Matthew 7:7-8)
> 
> "Fear not, for I am with you; be not dismayed, for I am your God; I will strengthen you, I will help you, I will uphold you with my righteous right hand." (Isaiah 41:10)
> 
> While TTC I had a long meeting with my pastor about my life, my dreams, my relationship with God and my struggles. The first 2 verses were words of encouragement for me, that God truly wants to please us and give us our hearts desire!
> 
> I know each and every one of you women of God will be amazing moms who will raise little Soldiers for Christ!
> 
> I will continue to pray for you all. God bless you!!!

Praise God for the GAP moment(I like that saying)!!!! :happydance: Praying that you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Just_married

Stuh congrats! 20 months is a long time and I'm so happy for you. Hoping mire GAP moments are on way for more of us, thank you Yahweh for this one!


----------



## FAITH535

Love this! Thanks for the encouragement. Psalm 37. Great chapter!


----------



## Mel Mel

Hey ladies :wave: Mind if I join?


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hi Ladies - it's been a while since I've been here...hope u all are well? may god continue blessing u and ur families and provide whateva ur heart desires :hugs::flower:


----------



## PrincessBree

Mel Mel said:


> Hey ladies :wave: Mind if I join?

Welcome Mel,my name is Bree it is a so wonderful to have you, I pray that you will be blessed being a part of what God is doing in this thread and believe me sis, He is doing a MIGHTY work,we have had MANY pregnancies and miracles since we have begun agreeing in prayer and their is MORE to come. This thread is for anyone,no matter whether they been trying for 5 years or having just gotten pregnant we just love to share the love of Jesus with one another!

I have been ttc/ntnp/Lord have Your own way lol since like February 2011 no sign of a baby as yet but God is good and His timing for me whenever that may be will be perfect!And it will be the same for you x

Mel I am looking forward to hearing more about you and your journey!:hugs:
Have a blessed day :flower:


----------



## PrincessBree

MummyWant2be said:


> Hi Ladies - it's been a while since I've been here...hope u all are well? may god continue blessing u and ur families and provide whateva ur heart desires :hugs::flower:

God bless you sis,it is great to hear from you!I hope you have been well!!:hugs:We are praying for you also x


----------



## Godsjewel

Mel Mel said:


> Hey ladies :wave: Mind if I join?

Welcome! My name is Sarah and I'm glad you've joined us :hugs:

looking forward to getting to know you:flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all comprehension, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.
Philippians 4:6-7

We learned yesterday that God doesnt desire us to live in a constant state of anxiety. We know that He cares about all our everythings, and instructs us to pray to Him about them. But just how should we pray?

Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication...

Continuing on in this verse, we are instructed to couple our praying with supplication. What is supplication? The literal, Biblical meaning of supplication is

a request for favor, always directed toward God .

I have heard so many hurting women say that they feel guilty when they consider all that God has provided for them, yet they ask for more. God has granted financial blessings, a wonderful spouse, great friends and relatives, yet when they continue to ask for a baby, they fear God viewing them as greedy or selfish. When you realize that in this verse God is telling you to pray and ask Him for favor, how does that make you feel? God is inviting you to bring your everythings to Him, and ask for His favor on your requests! He invites you into conversation with Him! What a wonderful privilege! 

Ok! We know God doesnt want us mired down in anxiety. He invites us to come to Him in prayer, bringing to Him our everythings that cause us to feel anxious, and ask for His favor on our situation. Whats next?

Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving...

We are to bring our hurts and fears to God in full faith that He cares and He is able to do exceeding, abundantly above all we can ask or even imagine (Ephesians 3:20). But never forget that we are to come with a grateful heart.

It can be difficult to be thankful when our whole world seems turned upside down with infertility. Its tough to find something to be grateful about when your sister-in-law and your cousin are having a conversation about their morning sickness, and you sit there silent. 

If you are having trouble finding something to be thankful for, this may help. I love to look up the original meanings of the words in Scripture. It thrills me to know what the writer had in mind when he held pen in hand. In this case, the Greek word used here that we translate as thanksgiving, is actually the same word from which we get the word Eucharist. If you come from a Catholic background, youll easily recognize this word! 

Eucharist is another word for the act of Communion or the Lords Supper. We take the Lords Supper to remind us of the sacrifice that Jesus Christ made for each and every one of us as He hung on Calvarys cross. He died a cruel death in order to make provision for your salvation. The use of this word we translate as thanksgiving signifies the highest act of thanksgiving for the greatest gift mankind ever received from God. The sacrifice of His only Son! What love the Father has bestowed on us! What mercy! What grace! 

If infertility has clouded your view, take a moment remember what God has done for you in giving His only begotten Son for you. If you can find nothing else in your life to be thankful for, you can certainly bow your head in gratitude for this amazing gift of grace. Youll find thanksgiving coming back into your heart. You can pray without ceasing, asking God for favor, and thanking Him for His beautiful gift to you.

Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known unto God...

So bring your requests to God. Dont hold back! With a grateful heart, let your requests be made known to God and ask for His favor on your efforts to conceive! When you do, you are following Gods plan to cope with the anxiety that the daily struggle with infertility brings.

Be sure to join us tomorrow as we continue our study of Philippians 4:6-7


----------



## Yukki2011

stuh0023 said:


> :hugs: Hi everyone! I'm sorry I've been MIA for a bit. I had to work over the weekend and into the week. I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I truly had a GAP moment this weekend. (GAP moment = God Answers Prayer). On Mother's day, 1 day before my period was due I decided to test, and test again, and again and again. After 20 months ( I know it's nothing compared to some of the battles you are facing in infertility), we finally are pregnant with our first little miracle.
> 
> God's timing is perfect, and His love for each and every one of us is beyond measure. My TTC journey led me closer to God than I had been in a long time, something I deperately needed and He knew that!
> 
> "And this is our confidence, that if we pray according to His will, He will hear us, and give us what we ask for, because our desires are in agreement with His thoughts for us". (1 John 5:14-15)
> 
> "Ask, and it will be given to you. Seek, and you will find. Knock, and the door will be opened to you. For everyone who asks, receives; and he who seeks, finds; and to him who knocks, the door will be opened." (Matthew 7:7-8)
> 
> "Fear not, for I am with you; be not dismayed, for I am your God; I will strengthen you, I will help you, I will uphold you with my righteous right hand." (Isaiah 41:10)
> 
> While TTC I had a long meeting with my pastor about my life, my dreams, my relationship with God and my struggles. The first 2 verses were words of encouragement for me, that God truly wants to please us and give us our hearts desire!
> 
> I know each and every one of you women of God will be amazing moms who will raise little Soldiers for Christ!
> 
> I will continue to pray for you all. God bless you!!!

Congrats!


----------



## BRK06

What if we compiled at description of the world's ideal woman? Maybe the list would include: independent, self-reliant, self-sufficient, confident, productive, beautiful, professional, intelligent, successful and slender. She can have a career and a family. She is superwoman! She can do it all and do it well.

Before we can embrace the biblical model of the ideal woman, we must be willing to question the world's definition. The following might help you take an introspective look at yourself. Answer (T)rue or (F)alse


-I worry more about fat grams than having a daily quiet time
-I would not have a problem going out in public without my makeup
-My first thought in the morning is, "where is my Bible?" not "what should I wear today?"
-I would feel more self-worth if I were successful in the business world.
-Looking at a lingerie catalog throws me into a major depression
-A bad hair day can affect my whole mood.
-I would rather someone say I am kind-hearted than pretty
-I am able to look in a full-length mirror while wearing my swimsuit and say, "I am fearfully and wonderfully made."

(Ok, admit it-that last one is a killer :haha: )

While we may have laughed checking the survey, women molded by the world's definition can experience devastating consequences if their worth is misdefined. Look up each of the following verses and describe in your own words how it relates to the worldly pursuit to become the ideal woman:

Matthew 16:26

1 Corinthians 3:19a

1 John 2:15-16

Next week we'll begin to focus on key internal attributes that contributed to the virtuous standing of the Proverbs 31 woman. Perhaps you're well on your way to becoming the ideal woman in God's eyes and this Bible study will be the encouragement you need! Who doesn't want to become such a woman?


----------



## BRK06

stuh0023 said:


> :hugs: Hi everyone! I'm sorry I've been MIA for a bit. I had to work over the weekend and into the week. I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I truly had a GAP moment this weekend. (GAP moment = God Answers Prayer). On Mother's day, 1 day before my period was due I decided to test, and test again, and again and again. After 20 months ( I know it's nothing compared to some of the battles you are facing in infertility), we finally are pregnant with our first little miracle.
> 
> God's timing is perfect, and His love for each and every one of us is beyond measure. My TTC journey led me closer to God than I had been in a long time, something I deperately needed and He knew that!
> 
> "And this is our confidence, that if we pray according to His will, He will hear us, and give us what we ask for, because our desires are in agreement with His thoughts for us". (1 John 5:14-15)
> 
> "Ask, and it will be given to you. Seek, and you will find. Knock, and the door will be opened to you. For everyone who asks, receives; and he who seeks, finds; and to him who knocks, the door will be opened." (Matthew 7:7-8)
> 
> "Fear not, for I am with you; be not dismayed, for I am your God; I will strengthen you, I will help you, I will uphold you with my righteous right hand." (Isaiah 41:10)
> 
> While TTC I had a long meeting with my pastor about my life, my dreams, my relationship with God and my struggles. The first 2 verses were words of encouragement for me, that God truly wants to please us and give us our hearts desire!
> 
> I know each and every one of you women of God will be amazing moms who will raise little Soldiers for Christ!
> 
> I will continue to pray for you all. God bless you!!!

Praise the Lord! God is good!!
Congrats :hugs: A happy and healthy 9 months to you!!


----------



## BRK06

Mel Mel said:


> Hey ladies :wave: Mind if I join?

Hi! :wave: Welcome! My name is Kim and we'd love to have you!! :thumbup:

Where are you from in SC? I grew up outside of Lexington!


----------



## Chiles

Its been a very long time since I have posted in this thread...its hard for me to keep up with this one. I just wanted to say that I recently got my bfp and I know that it was nothing but god blessing me.


----------



## Iloveheels

Godsjewel said:


> Looneycarter said:
> 
> 
> With my dh 4months hoping but mainly praying this month and you!
> 
> It's been a little over 4 yrs. I know God's timing is perfect, and I hope that whatever I go through, I can use for His glory.Click to expand...

ive also TTC and its been almost 2yrs... have u ever though of doing IVF? ive looked into it but havent decided yet.:?::?::?:


----------



## Smiley25

Chiles said:


> Its been a very long time since I have posted in this thread...its hard for me to keep up with this one. I just wanted to say that I recently got my bfp and I know that it was nothing but god blessing me.

Congrats.....:happydance:


----------



## v6pony

Hi everyone. :hi:

I hope you will accept another one. My husband and I will start our journey to TTC our first child the first of June. Just wanted to be a part of this group if I can. :)


----------



## Godsjewel

Chiles said:


> Its been a very long time since I have posted in this thread...its hard for me to keep up with this one. I just wanted to say that I recently got my bfp and I know that it was nothing but god blessing me.

Yay! Congrats Hun :hugs: thanks for coming by and sharing the wonderful news.


----------



## Godsjewel

Iloveheels said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looneycarter said:
> 
> 
> With my dh 4months hoping but mainly praying this month and you!
> 
> It's been a little over 4 yrs. I know God's timing is perfect, and I hope that whatever I go through, I can use for His glory.Click to expand...
> 
> ive also TTC and its been almost 2yrs... have u ever though of doing IVF? ive looked into it but havent decided yet.:?::?::?:Click to expand...

If I won the lottery, YES! It's too expensive, like $15K and my insurance doesn't cover any if it.

I'm putting my hope and trust in the master physician:thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

v6pony said:


> Hi everyone. :hi:
> 
> I hope you will accept another one. My husband and I will start our journey to TTC our first child the first of June. Just wanted to be a part of this group if I can. :)

Hi sweetie! Yes, of course you can join us.

If you don't mind, we would love to know more about you.


----------



## PrincessBree

v6pony said:


> Hi everyone. :hi:
> 
> I hope you will accept another one. My husband and I will start our journey to TTC our first child the first of June. Just wanted to be a part of this group if I can. :)

Hey dear sister, you are very welcome in our group!I pray God will bless your journey of ttc. I pray that it will be easy for you and that you will fall pregnant straight away! I remember a man of God came to our church in April and he said, he felt that God was gonna surprise some of us in June!!:flower: So it seems June would be a good month to start!!!:happydance:

Would love to hear more about you!!

My name is Bree btw :hugs: my dh and I have been ttc/ntnp plus trusting in Gods timing for 15 months now and we are just so thankful that God entrusted the journey to us and know that in His timing He will come through no matter what it loks like. I have not had any interventions and right now I am reluctant for any thorough testing I am gonna hold out a lil while longer on that.


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> Iloveheels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looneycarter said:
> 
> 
> With my dh 4months hoping but mainly praying this month and you!
> 
> It's been a little over 4 yrs. I know God's timing is perfect, and I hope that whatever I go through, I can use for His glory.Click to expand...
> 
> ive also TTC and its been almost 2yrs... have u ever though of doing IVF? ive looked into it but havent decided yet.:?::?::?:Click to expand...
> 
> If I won the lottery, YES! It's too expensive, like $15K and my insurance doesn't cover any if it.
> 
> I'm putting my hope and trust in the master physician:thumbup:Click to expand...

$15?! wow in our country depending on the circumstances you can get IVF for free but it depends on the reason behind why you can't conceive,so some do have to pay for it. But the waiting list of course is LONG.Those that do pay probably didnt realise that prayers and miracles are FREE!!Thank You Jesus!:thumbup:


----------



## PrincessBree

Chiles said:


> Its been a very long time since I have posted in this thread...its hard for me to keep up with this one. I just wanted to say that I recently got my bfp and I know that it was nothing but god blessing me.

Hey Sis!!So happy to hear about your little miracle :hugs: May God bless your pregnancy and cause you to bring forth a beautiful healthy baby :flower:


----------



## Mel Mel

Thanks so much for the warm welcome. :flower:

My DH and I have been trying for a baby for almost 3 years. When we first started trying, we figured we wouldn't have any issues and we would be pregnant in no time, but it just didn't happen that way. :nope: We went to the doctor and he assured me nothing was wrong, and had no concerns. 

We started on ferility drugs shortly after and they didn't do anything, but make me sick. I couldn't keep anything down! I was miserable and still not getting prengnat. After 4 months of treatments, the doctor decided to refer me to a IUI/IVF clinic. Long story short, my insurance didn't cover either and we couldn't afford them without insurance. 

Since then our doctor has left the practice and so have we. We are seeing a RE now and she doesn't think I will ever get pregnant. I'm overweight (always been overweight) and she thinks that has a lot to do with why I'm not pregnant and not getting pregnant. She suggested surgery, which I was okay with, but my DH is completely against. So that's about where we are right now. I'm trying to lose weight without surgery, but it's really not working. :nope:

My DH and I have had a very hard time with this whole process. We have tried to adopt twice and both times failed. The guardians changed their minds and we were out of luck. The first one completely destroyed me... I suffered mentally! The second one, I knew not to get my hopes up, so when we got the phone call it wasn't as bad as the first one. 

I have really went into a depression during this whole adventure. I have questioned God and my faith. :cry: I have laid in my bedroom floor and cried out to God to forgive me for all the terrible thought and have begged Him to take the desire for a child away, but for some reason He won't. That's me summed up. Oh, I'm from Cherokee County :happydance:


----------



## PrincessBree

Mel Mel said:


> Thanks so much for the warm welcome. :flower:
> 
> My DH and I have been trying for a baby for almost 3 years. When we first started trying, we figured we wouldn't have any issues and we would be pregnant in no time, but it just didn't happen that way. :nope: We went to the doctor and he assured me nothing was wrong, and had no concerns.
> 
> We started on ferility drugs shortly after and they didn't do anything, but make me sick. I couldn't keep anything down! I was miserable and still not getting prengnat. After 4 months of treatments, the doctor decided to refer me to a IUI/IVF clinic. Long story short, my insurance didn't cover either and we couldn't afford them without insurance.
> 
> Since then our doctor has left the practice and so have we. We are seeing a RE now and she doesn't think I will ever get pregnant. I'm overweight (always been overweight) and she thinks that has a lot to do with why I'm not pregnant and not getting pregnant. She suggested surgery, which I was okay with, but my DH is completely against. So that's about where we are right now. I'm trying to lose weight without surgery, but it's really not working. :nope:
> 
> My DH and I have had a very hard time with this whole process. We have tried to adopt twice and both times failed. The guardians changed their minds and we were out of luck. The first one completely destroyed me... I suffered mentally! The second one, I knew not to get my hopes up, so when we got the phone call it wasn't as bad as the first one.
> 
> I have really went into a depression during this whole adventure. I have questioned God and my faith. :cry: I have laid in my bedroom floor and cried out to God to forgive me for all the terrible thought and have begged Him to take the desire for a child away, but for some reason He won't. That's me summed up. Oh, I'm from Cherokee County :happydance:

Mel,

You are so precious to God and to all of us here. We will be keeping you in prayer.

One thing I want you to know is that in Proverbs 18:21 the Bible says that "Life and death is in the power of the tongue." That means we have the power and ability through the Spirit of God to speak life to every situation in our lives which looks dead or lifeless or like it has no hope. Your doctor has no right or authority to say whether you will or will not EVER get pregnant?! You are in GODS hands and so is your life and HE has final say in your life.

Allow God to give you His promise once again,because biblically every woman who ever was recorded as crying out to God because of barreness,God blessed them with a baby so you CAN rejoice for their is HOPE :happydance:

NOTHING is impossible with our God (Luke 1:37) and I mean NOTHING-if God gave Sarah in her old age a baby and if he could make Mary (mother of Jesus pregnant,whilst yet being a virgin) then how much more can he do with you being overweight?You are postioned for the greatest miracle of your life, I believe :flower:

I am excited to see how God works this one out but I believe whole heartedly that He will. Keep on praying,keeping seeking,keep knocking. God HEARS your prayers and He has the perfect timing for you to conceive.:winkwink:

Many Blessings Bree x


----------



## tulip11

Chiles said:


> Its been a very long time since I have posted in this thread...its hard for me to keep up with this one. I just wanted to say that I recently got my bfp and I know that it was nothing but god blessing me.

Heartly congrates :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Mel Mel said:


> Thanks so much for the warm welcome. :flower:
> 
> My DH and I have been trying for a baby for almost 3 years. When we first started trying, we figured we wouldn't have any issues and we would be pregnant in no time, but it just didn't happen that way. :nope: We went to the doctor and he assured me nothing was wrong, and had no concerns.
> 
> We started on ferility drugs shortly after and they didn't do anything, but make me sick. I couldn't keep anything down! I was miserable and still not getting prengnat. After 4 months of treatments, the doctor decided to refer me to a IUI/IVF clinic. Long story short, my insurance didn't cover either and we couldn't afford them without insurance.
> 
> Since then our doctor has left the practice and so have we. We are seeing a RE now and she doesn't think I will ever get pregnant. I'm overweight (always been overweight) and she thinks that has a lot to do with why I'm not pregnant and not getting pregnant. She suggested surgery, which I was okay with, but my DH is completely against. So that's about where we are right now. I'm trying to lose weight without surgery, but it's really not working. :nope:
> 
> My DH and I have had a very hard time with this whole process. We have tried to adopt twice and both times failed. The guardians changed their minds and we were out of luck. The first one completely destroyed me... I suffered mentally! The second one, I knew not to get my hopes up, so when we got the phone call it wasn't as bad as the first one.
> 
> I have really went into a depression during this whole adventure. I have questioned God and my faith. :cry: I have laid in my bedroom floor and cried out to God to forgive me for all the terrible thought and have begged Him to take the desire for a child away, but for some reason He won't. That's me summed up. Oh, I'm from Cherokee County :happydance:

Hi Dear :hugs:

I'm so sorry for what you have been through, going off of what Bree posted, God can do far more that whan can even imagine. Only He knows the perfect time to bless us with a precious child. I too have cried out to the Lord asking to take away this desire, but now I'm believing He hasn't for a reason.

Don't let anyone tell you that you can't get pregnant, I have 2 friends that the doctors said they couldn't bare children, and guess what...they did. One has 3 and the other just had her 4th. God is in the miracle working business and what a testimony it's going to be when your baby comes into the world.

Have faith! :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all comprehension, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.
Philippians 4:6-7 

What a prescription for anxiety! The God of the universe tells you that you dont have to be anxious, that He cares about all your everythings, and invites you to come to Him with a grateful heart, asking for favor and letting your requests be made known! 

God is so amazing! Not only did He know that infertility can produce anxiety in your life, but He laid out a plan to help you centuries before you were even born! Now that you have learned the way God instructs you to pray over anxious events in your life, what happens now?

The answer is simple. God holds up His end of the bargain!

Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your request be made known to God. And the peace of God which surpasses all comprehension...

The peace of God is about to make an entrance! Oh, the peace of God! Remember that Jesus spoke peace to the winds and waves during a horrific storm on the sea of Galilee and the waters instantaneously became quiet and still! Jesus even referred to Himself as the Prince of Peace! God can speak peace to your heart when the pregnancy test is negative again. He and only He can speak peace when the celebration of a positive test is interrupted by presence of blood. The peace of God is powerful! Jesus said Hed give you His peace! There is nothing like the peace of God!

Remember, friend, that the peace of God is different from any other source of peace. Gods peace surpasses all comprehension. The literal meaning of the word translated surpasses is to hold over or extend over something; in the New Testament, figuratively meaning to hold one above or superior or better than another. God is promising to extend His peace over the turmoil of your heart. Gods peace is superior to any other, better than any sense of peace you find elsewhere. Gods peace is powerful and strong, and speaks calm to you when it simply does not make sense to feel such a deep abiding peace. It means Gods peace can penetrate through your sorrow, through your anxiety, worries and fears, and settle your heart when nothing else can. 

Peace is the opposite of war. Peace brings harmony among individuals. Perhaps you and your spouse are fighting over infertility. The peace of God can bring harmony back into that relationship again. Infertility is hard. Negative pregnancy tests are crushing. God can send peace to you that doesnt make sense, considering the situation you are in. 

Does that mean you wont be disappointed? No. Does it mean the fountain of tears will dry up and never surface again? No. What it does mean is that God can envelope you with such a sense of peace that even with the circumstances surrounding you looking bleak, somehow you know that your life really is in Gods hands, and Hes not going to let you go.

Dont forget to check in tomorrow as we continue learning about Gods peace in the midst of the anxiety of infertility.


----------



## stevens2010

I'm really feeling encouraged by this thread, the responses just blow me away. I'm already questioning whether the Clomid is working cos my ovulation tests are giving pretty good lines - practically positive! But doubt creeps in and I start wondering whether it's a good thing or not.

Lord please help me in my unbelief!!

I feel like my mind is at war, constantly questioning things and worrying. These things aren't of God and I'm trying to rebuke them and to lean on Him but then another what if pops into my head.

Lord, I'm committing this to You, Your will is perfect and Your plans for me are to prosper. You uphold me in Your right hand. You hear every cry, you see every tear I shed. Lord please take over my heart and remove these distractions from me. I need reassurance...I need You Lord.


----------



## PrincessBree

stevens2010 said:


> I'm really feeling encouraged by this thread, the responses just blow me away. I'm already questioning whether the Clomid is working cos my ovulation tests are giving pretty good lines - practically positive! But doubt creeps in and I start wondering whether it's a good thing or not.
> 
> Lord please help me in my unbelief!!
> 
> I feel like my mind is at war, constantly questioning things and worrying. These things aren't of God and I'm trying to rebuke them and to lean on Him but then another what if pops into my head.
> 
> Lord, I'm committing this to You, Your will is perfect and Your plans for me are to prosper. You uphold me in Your right hand. You hear every cry, you see every tear I shed. Lord please take over my heart and remove these distractions from me. I need reassurance...I need You Lord.

""Because you have so little faith. I tell you the truth, if you have faith as small as a mustard seed, you can say to this mountain, 'Move from here to there' and it will move. Nothing will be impossible for you."Matthew 17:20 

Sis,even if you just got that little bit of mustard seed faith you keep on believing God with it and watch that seed grow into a tree!!God can see your heart and that you desire to believe Him and,He is so GOOD that He will meet you there right where you are at.Keep on asking Him to give you the strength to keep on going and keep on growing.And you know what sis,His word says that we must believe that He is a rewarder of those that dilligently seek Him.So just keep on seeking Him with the little bit that you got,He will surely hear your cry and answer you according to His will for your life.

I see God doing wonderful things in your life because of your heart of love towards Him and your desire to please Him:hugs:

Your miracle is on the way!!!:flower:

Lord I lift up my sister to You and ask that You will remove every bit of doublemindedness and flood her doubts with total,complete,perfect faith in You and Your promises for her life. You are able to do what even the doctors cannot do.I ask for a miracle for her right now in Jesus name Amen x


----------



## stevens2010

Thank you for the encouragement. I will pick myself up off the floor and try my best to encourage you all too. 

:)


----------



## PrincessBree

stevens2010 said:


> Thank you for the encouragement. I will pick myself up off the floor and try my best to encourage you all too.
> 
> :)

:flower: Sis you know what its ok to be on the floor sometimes,and not to have a word of encouragment for nobody because YOU are the one in need,at the right time God will lift you up and you will see your faith begin to rise again and THEN you can turn around and help others up also.It is ok just to receive sometimes :hugs:


----------



## stevens2010

:blush:

Thank you, I do really appreciate it. :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

My heart is burdened today for my sisters who are having trouble conceiving. Like Hannah, they have spent months and some years praying and grieving for a child who never comes. They are exhausted, worn out by doctors, books, specialists, drugs, and procedures. Many even dread seeing their families, weary of their sympathetic looks and tired of the same conversation. I grieve for my sisters and long for them to experience the wonder of new life growing and flourishing within their bodies. 

Most of all, I ask that You would hear their prayers. Remember them. And grant them the answers they seek. After many years, You remembered Hannah and opened her womb. Please see my friends in their lament and answer their pleas for children. Let them rejoice with Hannah, who said in 1 Samuel 1:27, "I prayed for this child, and the Lord has granted me what I asked of him." 

Thank You, Father, for watching over those who wait. I believe in the sufficiency of Your grace. I trust in the perfection of Your will. Because You bring life to the barren, there is power in my prayer. 

In bitterness of soul Hannah wept much and prayed to the Lord.
1 Samuel 1:10

He settles the barren woman in her home as a happy mother of children. Praise the Lord.
Psalm 113:9


----------



## v6pony

Thank you for the warm welcomes.

A little about me:

I am 24 years old and my husband is almost 24. We are from Kentucky. We have been together for 8.5 years and will be married 3 years on June 6th. I met him when I was 15 years old. Like I said in the previous post, we have not begun trying yet, but will the first of June. I have been a Christian my whole life and without God, I am nothing. I'm going into this journey trusting Him and His will. What is meant to be, will be. I'm nervous to start this new journey but excited as well. I look forward to chatting and getting to know you ladies.


----------



## uwa_amanda

v6pony said:


> Thank you for the warm welcomes.
> 
> A little about me:
> 
> I am 24 years old and my husband is almost 24. We are from Kentucky. We have been together for 8.5 years and will be married 3 years on June 6th. I met him when I was 15 years old. Like I said in the previous post, we have not begun trying yet, but will the first of June. I have been a Christian my whole life and without God, I am nothing. I'm going into this journey trusting Him and His will. What is meant to be, will be. I'm nervous to start this new journey but excited as well. I look forward to chatting and getting to know you ladies.

Hey!!! That's our anniversary too! We will be married seven years on that day.


----------



## Just_married

Mel Mel said:


> Thanks so much for the warm welcome. :flower:
> 
> My DH and I have been trying for a baby for almost 3 years. When we first started trying, we figured we wouldn't have any issues and we would be pregnant in no time, but it just didn't happen that way. :nope: We went to the doctor and he assured me nothing was wrong, and had no concerns.
> 
> We started on ferility drugs shortly after and they didn't do anything, but make me sick. I couldn't keep anything down! I was miserable and still not getting prengnat. After 4 months of treatments, the doctor decided to refer me to a IUI/IVF clinic. Long story short, my insurance didn't cover either and we couldn't afford them without insurance.
> 
> Since then our doctor has left the practice and so have we. We are seeing a RE now and she doesn't think I will ever get pregnant. I'm overweight (always been overweight) and she thinks that has a lot to do with why I'm not pregnant and not getting pregnant. She suggested surgery, which I was okay with, but my DH is completely against. So that's about where we are right now. I'm trying to lose weight without surgery, but it's really not working. :nope:
> 
> My DH and I have had a very hard time with this whole process. We have tried to adopt twice and both times failed. The guardians changed their minds and we were out of luck. The first one completely destroyed me... I suffered mentally! The second one, I knew not to get my hopes up, so when we got the phone call it wasn't as bad as the first one.
> 
> I have really went into a depression during this whole adventure. I have questioned God and my faith. :cry: I have laid in my bedroom floor and cried out to God to forgive me for all the terrible thought and have begged Him to take the desire for a child away, but for some reason He won't. That's me summed up. Oh, I'm from Cherokee County :happydance:

I hear you on the weight loss thing. It's so hard, but after reading a biography by one of the pioneers into fertility/infertility and one of the first scientist to develop ivf it has motivated me to lose weight. In his vast experience he believes most ppl referred for infertility treatments can increase their chances by losing weight. He has seen it 'working' over and over. Unexplained infertility and pregnancy occurring pretty soon after weight loss so there must be something in it! 

The hard part is shifting it! Don't i know it lol!


----------



## markswife10

Godsjewel said:


> My heart is burdened today for my sisters who are having trouble conceiving. Like Hannah, they have spent months and some years praying and grieving for a child who never comes. They are exhausted, worn out by doctors, books, specialists, drugs, and procedures. Many even dread seeing their families, weary of their sympathetic looks and tired of the same conversation. I grieve for my sisters and long for them to experience the wonder of new life growing and flourishing within their bodies.
> 
> Most of all, I ask that You would hear their prayers. Remember them. And grant them the answers they seek. After many years, You remembered Hannah and opened her womb. Please see my friends in their lament and answer their pleas for children. Let them rejoice with Hannah, who said in 1 Samuel 1:27, "I prayed for this child, and the Lord has granted me what I asked of him."
> 
> Thank You, Father, for watching over those who wait. I believe in the sufficiency of Your grace. I trust in the perfection of Your will. Because You bring life to the barren, there is power in my prayer.
> 
> In bitterness of soul Hannah wept much and prayed to the Lord.
> 1 Samuel 1:10
> 
> He settles the barren woman in her home as a happy mother of children. Praise the Lord.
> Psalm 113:9

Thank you hun for the verses and prayer :hugs: Very reassuring! I'm praying that we all get our sticky little babies very soon!


----------



## Lola_0106

Hi all,
Can I join you? I'm 21 and been married for 1 year on 1st June! DH is also 21, we have been together 6 1/2 years and met the day we both got baptised!! This is our 1st cycle of TTC and we believe that just as God brought us together in his timing, he will give us our baby too!! I'm really excited for this new chapter!!
X


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Chiles said:


> Its been a very long time since I have posted in this thread...its hard for me to keep up with this one. I just wanted to say that I recently got my bfp and I know that it was nothing but god blessing me.

Praise God! Congratulations!


----------



## BRK06

Sorry so late, girls! It's been a long day...


Day 5: Preparing for the Pursuit

Consider the parable of the sower. It assumes God's truth is put forth (the scattered seed) and only a small amount will fall onto good soil. This study was written for those women whose hearts are prepared, and whose lives will produce a hundred-fold what has been sown as a result.

Read Matthew 13:1-23 What four types of ground does Jesus describe?

The sower can be anyone who comes with the good news of Jesus Christ. The seed is the message about the Kingdom, but could also refer to any truth presented from God's word. The ground represents the hearts of the people who will hear HIs truth.



The first type of ground- Satan probably finds seed lying on this ground often. Since it has never been tilled, it provides fast-food for an enemy on the run.

What can be done to soften this type of heart for the seed to take root?



The second type of ground- The soil receives the seed with enthusiasm, but when trouble or persecution comes, the sun scorches the young plant and halts any progress because the roots can't penetrate due to rocks and shallow soil.

What can be done to prepare this type of heart for deeper roots and prevent times of adversity from halting progress?



The third type of ground- This seed takes root and grows a bit, only to be choked out later by thorns.

How can the "cares of the world" and the "deceitfulness of wealth" hinder growth of God's truth in the heart?



The fourth type of ground- Do not assume that the good soil was free from stones and thorns. This heart is prepared in spite of hindrances, due to proper advance preparation. As a result, it will receive see that is sown upon it.

How might one prepare his or her heart to receive the seed?



Perhaps your heart has been represented by all four types of ground. Today it is the good soil, but that does not mean that it will be tomorrow. We must do everything we can to keep our hearts fertile and receptive to God's truth by an active prayer life and staying in God's Word daily.

Hosea 10:12 says, "Sow righteousness for yourselves, reap the fruit of unfailing love, and break up your unplowed ground; for it is time to seek the Lord, until he comes and showers his righteousness on you.

Only by seeking the Lord will we be able to to break up the unplowed ground and soften our hearts to receive God's truth. We are motivated to chance because the unfailing love of God compels us. Becoming a woman who surpasses them all is a lifelong journey and we must be willing to put forth the time and effort required to reach this status. It may require change! 

On a piece of paper or card you can carry with you, write a prayer to God, sharing the type of heart you hope to have. If necessary, ask Him to break up the unplowed ground and soften your heart. Commit to pray this throughout this study.


----------



## BRK06

Chiles said:


> Its been a very long time since I have posted in this thread...its hard for me to keep up with this one. I just wanted to say that I recently got my bfp and I know that it was nothing but god blessing me.

Congrats Sweetie!! Thank you for sharing your good news with us! A very Happy and Healthy 9 months to you :)


----------



## BRK06

v6pony said:


> Hi everyone. :hi:
> 
> I hope you will accept another one. My husband and I will start our journey to TTC our first child the first of June. Just wanted to be a part of this group if I can. :)

Welcome! I'm Kim :wave: I'm glad you're joining us and I look forward to getting to know you better!


----------



## BRK06

Lola_0106 said:


> Hi all,
> Can I join you? I'm 21 and been married for 1 year on 1st June! DH is also 21, we have been together 6 1/2 years and met the day we both got baptised!! This is our 1st cycle of TTC and we believe that just as God brought us together in his timing, he will give us our baby too!! I'm really excited for this new chapter!!
> X


Hi! :hi: I'm Kim, and we'd love to have you!! Welcome to the family :flower:


----------



## BRK06

Mel Mel said:


> Thanks so much for the warm welcome. :flower:
> 
> My DH and I have been trying for a baby for almost 3 years. When we first started trying, we figured we wouldn't have any issues and we would be pregnant in no time, but it just didn't happen that way. :nope: We went to the doctor and he assured me nothing was wrong, and had no concerns.
> 
> We started on ferility drugs shortly after and they didn't do anything, but make me sick. I couldn't keep anything down! I was miserable and still not getting prengnat. After 4 months of treatments, the doctor decided to refer me to a IUI/IVF clinic. Long story short, my insurance didn't cover either and we couldn't afford them without insurance.
> 
> Since then our doctor has left the practice and so have we. We are seeing a RE now and she doesn't think I will ever get pregnant. I'm overweight (always been overweight) and she thinks that has a lot to do with why I'm not pregnant and not getting pregnant. She suggested surgery, which I was okay with, but my DH is completely against. So that's about where we are right now. I'm trying to lose weight without surgery, but it's really not working. :nope:
> 
> My DH and I have had a very hard time with this whole process. We have tried to adopt twice and both times failed. The guardians changed their minds and we were out of luck. The first one completely destroyed me... I suffered mentally! The second one, I knew not to get my hopes up, so when we got the phone call it wasn't as bad as the first one.
> 
> I have really went into a depression during this whole adventure. I have questioned God and my faith. :cry: I have laid in my bedroom floor and cried out to God to forgive me for all the terrible thought and have begged Him to take the desire for a child away, but for some reason He won't. That's me summed up. Oh, I'm from Cherokee County :happydance:

Thank you for sharing your story Sweetie! :hugs: 

I'm sorry to hear about your two adoptions, and that your RE has so little faith. I'm so very thankful that our Father is the Great Physician and no obstacle is too big for Him!! If He hasn't removed your desire, then maybe that means that He has a miracle planned just for you and DH! We're all just waiting on His timing :) Just give it all to Him! 

I'm praying for you Hun! I hope that you find encouragement in fellowship with your sisters here and that God gives you peace in this journey. :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

:flower:


Lola_0106 said:


> Hi all,
> Can I join you? I'm 21 and been married for 1 year on 1st June! DH is also 21, we have been together 6 1/2 years and met the day we both got baptised!! This is our 1st cycle of TTC and we believe that just as God brought us together in his timing, he will give us our baby too!! I'm really excited for this new chapter!!
> X

:flower:Hey Sis!!Your very welcome here it is wonderful to have you!!

I must say that you story about you and your husband meeting on the day of your baptism really warmed my heart :cloud9: lol I love,love stories lol.

I pray that as it is your first cycle,God will make a way for you to become pregnant asap and conceiving will not be a struggle for you!!

Looking forward to hearing all about your journey!!

As for me,I am Bree I have been ttc/ntnp for about 15months,God has been good to dh and I and we are just trusting in His timing for us,whenever that may be!!:wacko:

We are praying for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

uwa_amanda said:


> v6pony said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcomes.
> 
> A little about me:
> 
> I am 24 years old and my husband is almost 24. We are from Kentucky. We have been together for 8.5 years and will be married 3 years on June 6th. I met him when I was 15 years old. Like I said in the previous post, we have not begun trying yet, but will the first of June. I have been a Christian my whole life and without God, I am nothing. I'm going into this journey trusting Him and His will. What is meant to be, will be. I'm nervous to start this new journey but excited as well. I look forward to chatting and getting to know you ladies.
> 
> Hey!!! That's our anniversary too! We will be married seven years on that day.Click to expand...

Hey Sis!!Welcome to the group.:flower: Its great to have ya!!

June is a VERY special month ,I said on an earlier post that a man of God at our church declared that June would be full of wonderful surprises so I pray that it will be your month of victory also!!(Plus June 6th is my birthday hehe lol)

How exciting it must be for you to begin your journey I am looking forward to seeing,and sharing in how God moves in your life :hugs:

As for me my name is Bree,we have been trusting in Gods timing for 15months over this time God has been developing my faith in Him and we (dh and I ) have truly grown closer to the Lord.His timing is so perfect for each one of us, I am convinced of this!

Looking forward to speaking more!!x


----------



## stevens2010

I am focussing on Jeremiah 29.11-14 this morning.

Seems to be stuck in my mind, I keep repeating it to myself every time I feel a doubt come creeping in.

11 For I know the plans I have for you,&#8221; declares the Lord, &#8220;plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. 12 Then you will call on me and come and pray to me, and I will listen to you. 13 You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart. 14 I will be found by you,&#8221; declares the Lord...


----------



## PrincessBree

stevens2010 said:


> I am focussing on Jeremiah 29.11-14 this morning.
> 
> Seems to be stuck in my mind, I keep repeating it to myself every time I feel a doubt come creeping in.
> 
> 11 For I know the plans I have for you,&#8221; declares the Lord, &#8220;plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. 12 Then you will call on me and come and pray to me, and I will listen to you. 13 You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart. 14 I will be found by you,&#8221; declares the Lord...

Thanx for sharing that, it really encouraged me!I needed to hear that last part there "You will seek Me AND find Me when you seek Me with ALL your heart."

Gosh it's so true sometimes God will allow difficult/trying/testing situations in our lives to get us to seek Him with all of our hearts.But not because He doesnt love us but because He wants us through prayer to enter into all the wonderful plans that He has for us!!I don't understand Gods ways much,but I must say He always knows how to get His children to respond to Him!:happydance:


----------



## stevens2010

It's been on my mind for a while, we just need to keep seeking Him. When we call on His name, He answers, maybe not the way we want Him to, but He will answer!! :)

:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Lola_0106 said:


> Hi all,
> Can I join you? I'm 21 and been married for 1 year on 1st June! DH is also 21, we have been together 6 1/2 years and met the day we both got baptised!! This is our 1st cycle of TTC and we believe that just as God brought us together in his timing, he will give us our baby too!! I'm really excited for this new chapter!!
> X

Hi Lola! Welcome :hugs: My name is Sarah and I'm so happy you are joining us on this journey.

What an awesome way to meet your hubby!


----------



## Smiley25

Good morning ladies......I am out the this month... AF showed up.......my cycle is so irregular but it's all good.... God is in control of all things.....


----------



## stevens2010

I'm sorry Smiley. :hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Smiley25 said:


> Good morning ladies......I am out the this month... AF showed up.......my cycle is so irregular but it's all good.... God is in control of all things.....

Huge hugs! It's hard. Give yourself a big treat now, you deserve it xxx


----------



## Godsjewel

Smiley25 said:


> Good morning ladies......I am out the this month... AF showed up.......my cycle is so irregular but it's all good.... God is in control of all things.....

:hugs: I'm praying for you sweetie!


----------



## Godsjewel

We have learned the Gods peace is powerful. Weve learned that His peace surpasses any other and that He extends it over you. But there is so much more!


Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all comprehension, will guard your hearts...

Imagine peace standing guard over your heart! Remember that I told you how I love to learn the original meaning of words found in Scripture? Youre gonna love this one! The word guard in this verse literally means sentinel, military guard, actively keeping guard... The peace of God stands as a sentinel over your heart! Youve all seen the pictures of brave men and women who fight for freedom all over this nation. Youve seen the determination in their eyes. Youve heard stories of soldiers who gave their lives to protect others and who never hesitate for a moment even when encountering the strongest of enemies. The peace of God does the same over your heart! His peace stands strong and firm guarding your heart from the anxiety that infertility brings! 

Read Romans 8:31 with me:

What shall we then say to these things? If God be for us, who can be against us?

What shall we say to these things--all your everythings! What do you say when anxiety over the next cycle rises? You say to the fear and the worry--If God is for me, who can be against me! The peace of God stands as a strong soldier guarding you, protecting you! Whatever situation you face that brings you anxiety--whether infertility or any other happening in your life--must stand toe to toe with the peace of God standing sentinel over you! Hallelujah!

Wait! It gets even better!

Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all comprehension, will guard your hearts and minds...

The peace of God will stand sentinel over every part of you. He promises to stand protecting your heart and your mind. When He promises His peace over your heart, He is recognizing the anxiety that plagues your emotions. Your desires, feelings, passions, affections. The emotional side of infertility is usually much harder than the physical. Our hearts are torn in to by our strong desire to be someones mother. Maternal instincts are strong, even when there is not yet a baby to pour into. God understands that. He knows that your heart needs protecting. When you trust Him enough to turn your anxiety over to Him, come to Him in thankful prayer, asking for His favor and letting your requests be made known to Him, He assures you He will let His peace reign and stand guard over your heart.

But all of us are not the same. Some of us face a more difficult battle in the mind than in the heart. Some are thinkers more so than feelers! She has eggs. He has sperm. They join together to make a baby. End of struggle. Right? Why did this treatment not work? My numbers were high. What else could be wrong? Let me do the research. Ill participate in the study. This is just not working out like its supposed to!

God hasnt left you thinkers out! His peace promises to stand guard over your heart and your mind! God addresses the cognitive, logical, thinking side of you! He can speak peace not only to your heart and emotions, but your mind and your thoughts as well!

One final thought...

Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all comprehension, will guard your hearts and minds in Christ Jesus.

Remember who it is who is ushering in this marvelous peace: Jesus Christ! You know the struggle with infertility well. Never forget who it is who stands sentinel over your heart and mind! 

Who is this Jesus?

Our Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace (Isaiah 9:6)
A man of sorrow, acquainted with grief (Isaiah 53:3)
A friend who sticks closer than a brother (Proverbs 18:24)
Our refuge, our strength, and a very present help in time of trouble (Psalm 46:1)


----------



## stevens2010

GodsJewel - Thank you for that message, it actually brought tears to my eyes to picture such an awesome God, creator of everything, the one who flung the stars into space with His fingertips, is keeping guard over my heart. 

I'm so glad I joined this thread, thank God for all of you ladies who support each other and allow Him to use You even in your own struggles.

:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> Smiley25 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies......I am out the this month... AF showed up.......my cycle is so irregular but it's all good.... God is in control of all things.....
> 
> :hugs: I'm praying for you sweetie!Click to expand...

Me too Smiley I am praying for you also :hugs: your faith in God is inspiring x


----------



## Godsjewel

stevens2010 said:


> GodsJewel - Thank you for that message, it actually brought tears to my eyes to picture such an awesome God, creator of everything, the one who flung the stars into space with His fingertips, is keeping guard over my heart.
> 
> I'm so glad I joined this thread, thank God for all of you ladies who support each other and allow Him to use You even in your own struggles.
> 
> :hugs:

Yes, He is awesome! When you really take the time to think of all He has done, its amazing!


----------



## stevens2010

He truely is. I don't recognise that enough and I need to start doing it more. He's been so faithful to me through the TTC journey, I remember praying before our appointment to get our results and I couldn't get a particular song out of my head. It goes "As your spirit moves upon me now, You meet my deepest needs, I will lift my hands up to Your throne, Your mercy I recieve.... And I worship You... I give my life to You... I fall.. Down on my knees.. You have broken chains that bound me, You set this captive free and I will lift my voice to praise Your name, for all eternity.. And I worship You... I give my life to You... I fall.. Down on my knees... "

I believe God was telling me that no matter what happened that day, He was going to meet me wherever I was and He would be enough for me. That's a hard thought when I have so much maternal love bubbling inside me that I just want to pour out on my own little bundle. But whatever happens... He's enough!! 

Amazingly enough, I got EXACTLY what I'd prayed for. I knew the chances were that we'd be sent for more tests as they couldn't find any evidence of PCOS, my old GP had sent me for a scan and told me the results were "minor follicles, too mild and small to indicate PCOS but I'm not sending you for tests cos you've not been trying long enough" I switched GPs and at my first appointment, the consultant couldn't view the file which the ultrasound scan was on (the one my GP sent me for). So we were sent for all these other tests. 

So the follow up appointment we were going to was for the results and I had been praying for treatment, praying for the thing that would help us get our positive test. I honestly thought we'd have more tests cos of all the others coming back normal. So I heard that song in my head and I just had to pray. I looked it up on Youtube the morning of my appointment, I sang it and prayed. When we went into the appointment, we were told everything was normal, DH's semen count was above double the average *but* my consultant finally viewed my scan and found I had cysts on my ovaries so they were going to skip the tests and give me Clomid! God provided everything I'd asked for and He'd looked after me completely. My consultant is super positive and is really encouraging. He doesn't think we'll be back cos he thinks we'll get pregnant. I'm holding on to that and praying that he's right!

Sorry for the long post, just thought I'd share.

:)


----------



## Yukki2011

Everything is still going well. :) Vacation was a blast and really relaxing, I am going for the gender scan May 29. I still get sick sometimes but not as bad. I have bought some candies that help nausea called preggie pop drops they are really good and help.


----------



## Godsjewel

Yukki2011 said:


> Everything is still going well. :) Vacation was a blast and really relaxing, I am going for the gender scan May 29. I still get sick sometimes but not as bad. I have bought some candies that help nausea called preggie pop drops they are really good and help.

Yay! glad you had a nice time away. 

I'm looking forward to finding out what you are having! Do you have names picked out alreaady?

I'm happy you are feeling much better :hugs:


----------



## Yukki2011

Godsjewel said:


> Yukki2011 said:
> 
> 
> Everything is still going well. :) Vacation was a blast and really relaxing, I am going for the gender scan May 29. I still get sick sometimes but not as bad. I have bought some candies that help nausea called preggie pop drops they are really good and help.
> 
> Yay! glad you had a nice time away.
> 
> I'm looking forward to finding out what you are having! Do you have names picked out alreaady?
> 
> I'm happy you are feeling much better :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: yep I am pretty sure it is a boy. I like the name Ian Luke. If it was a girl hubby likes the Naomi . So girl name isn't fully decided. I am so glad I feel better. But when I get sick I just use the preggie drops, sprite, or if it starts to get bad Zofran. It melts in your mouth so if vomiting worsens it is better to take it. I think my body had to adjust to it and I had t figure out what works. I will let you all know how it goes after the scan. 

How have you been?


----------



## Smiley25

Thank you ladies for encouragement......


----------



## srj1214

I am so glad to have found this thread! My name is Stephanie and I'm 31, husband is 38. We've just celebrated our 9 yr anniversary on May 5! I was dx with PCOS at 20. I have very irregular cycles and don't ovulate EVER. We've never prevented but it never seemed the right time for actively trying either. Last year I tried clomid but it was unsuccessful and ended up overstimulating and causing a cyst. I knew from there it still wasn't the right time. I've been saved since 12 years old. But I had let my focus shift away from God and more on my circumstances. I had given up hope completely (or so I thought) of ever carrying a child. A few months ago we started going back to church and drawing closer to God. I was looking around online for natural ways to balance my hormones, not for ttc purposes but because of all the horrible symptoms of pcos. Well I believe God led me to the perfect combination for my body. I began taking certain herbs and vitamins and started having af naturally without medication for the first time in several months! I was so excited that out of curiosity I decided to start charting my bbt hoping but very doubtful of ovulation. There are no words to describe how amazed and shocked I was when I discovered I DID ovulate!!! I know it was only by God's amazing grace and perfect timing. Because I have done so much research over the years and never once had I heard of using apple cider vinegar to regulate hormones. I believe God opened my eyes to it at just the right time. Never give up hope ladies! Now today is day 1 for me of af. I was pretty upset yesterday when my bbt was dropping and I knew af would be coming today. Then I found this thread and I've been reading through several of the posts and have been so encouraged and refreshed by your words of wisdom and scriptures. Thank you all for listening and obeying God. You ladies are truly inspiring and I would love to join y'all on this journey.


----------



## Just_married

srj1214 said:
 

> I am so glad to have found this thread! My name is Stephanie and I'm 31, husband is 38. We've just celebrated our 9 yr anniversary on May 5! I was dx with PCOS at 20. I have very irregular cycles and don't ovulate EVER. We've never prevented but it never seemed the right time for actively trying either. Last year I tried clomid but it was unsuccessful and ended up overstimulating and causing a cyst. I knew from there it still wasn't the right time. I've been saved since 12 years old. But I had let my focus shift away from God and more on my circumstances. I had given up hope completely (or so I thought) of ever carrying a child. A few months ago we started going back to church and drawing closer to God. I was looking around online for natural ways to balance my hormones, not for ttc purposes but because of all the horrible symptoms of pcos. Well I believe God led me to the perfect combination for my body. I began taking certain herbs and vitamins and started having af naturally without medication for the first time in several months! I was so excited that out of curiosity I decided to start charting my bbt hoping but very doubtful of ovulation. There are no words to describe how amazed and shocked I was when I discovered I DID ovulate!!! I know it was only by God's amazing grace and perfect timing. Because I have done so much research over the years and never once had I heard of using apple cider vinegar to regulate hormones. I believe God opened my eyes to it at just the right time. Never give up hope ladies! Now today is day 1 for me of af. I was pretty upset yesterday when my bbt was dropping and I knew af would be coming today. Then I found this thread and I've been reading through several of the posts and have been so encouraged and refreshed by your words of wisdom and scriptures. Thank you all for listening and obeying God. You ladies are truly inspiring and I would love to join y'all on this journey.

Welcome!

That's brilliant that the cyder vinegar has brought a balance, thank you God for Your wisdom on this, may He open all our eyes to ways we can prepare our bodies individually for our future babies.

I'm interested in hearing the theory behind the vinegar as I'm coeliac and us cyder vinegar instead of normal vinegar as most other vinegars contain gluten. In fact, my whole family use it and say it's much nicer lol x


----------



## me222

https://www.tearsandhope.com/emptyarms_video.html


----------



## me222

Lord, thoughts of not being pregnant as yet can ruin our days. And yet - these thoughts shouldn't ruin our days. For, You are more important than whether we fall pregnant or not. You will be glorified no matter what happens. Help us all to fix our eyes on You.

Please provide us with children if this be Your will. Please help us to not be anxious about anything, but to trust You. Please comfort us when we hurt so bad. Please help us to be strong in You - especially when we see our friends/family or anyone with pregnant bellies and with children. Help us to replace our jealous feelings with prayers for these people and their children. Change us, grow us in You throughout our struggles. 
Amen.


----------



## srj1214

If I remember correctly it helps with the insulin resistance associated with pcos which then helps balance out hormones. All I know is I came across it one day and thought why not give it a shot, I've got nothing to lose.


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> https://www.tearsandhope.com/emptyarms_video.html

That video made me sad, I know all to well the years of struggle.


----------



## Godsjewel

Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all comprehension, will guard your hearts and minds in Christ Jesus.
Philippians 4:6

In our study this week, you have learned Gods prescription for dealing with anxiety. In these Scriptures, God is promising that when you come to Him with your everythings wrapped in constant prayer and gratitude, making your requests known to Him, He will guard your heart and your mind with His peace! There is no more powerful weapon in your battle against anxiety than the peace of God! What assurance! What comfort! What rest from anxiety! When you do as God commands, you can expect God to do what He says He will do. Isaiah 55:11 says

So will My word be which goes forth from My mouth;
It will not return to Me empty,
Without accomplishing what I desire,
And without succeeding in the matter for which I sent it.

God is not going to fail you! If He has promised you His peace, you can expect His peace. He promises that His Word (these Scriptures we have been studying) will not come back to Him empty without accomplishing what He sent them to do! You can trust God to do what His Word says He will do! 

Consider one more passage of Scripture regarding anxiety and worry:

Are not five sparrows sold for two farthings, and not one of them is forgotten before God?
But even the very hairs of your head are all numbered. Fear not therefore: ye are of more value than many sparrows.

"Consider the ravens, for they neither sow nor reap; they have no storeroom nor barn, and yet God feeds them; how much more valuable you are than the birds!
And which of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life's span?
If then you cannot do even a very little thing, why do you worry about other matters?
Consider the lilies, how they grow: they neither toil nor spin; but I tell you, not even Solomon in all his glory clothed himself like one of these.
But if God so clothes the grass in the field, which is alive today and tomorrow is thrown into the furnace, how much more will He clothe you? You men of little faith!
And do not seek what you will eat and what you will drink, and do not keep worrying.
For all these things the nations of the world eagerly seek; but your Father knows that you need these things.
But seek His kingdom, and these things will be added to you.

Luke 12:6-7, 24-26, 27-31

As we wrap up our study of the anxiety of infertility, it is my prayer that you will truly realize that God has your life in His hands. He knows the anxiety that baby hunger brings. He also offers you His peace that surpasses knowledge. He knows what you desire. He knows what you have need of. He sees the whole picture, and tells you not to worry. The same God who says Do not kill and Do not steal says Do not worry. You can trust Him with your heart. You can trust Him with your mind. You can trust Him with your infertility.


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi ladies, I need some prayer warriors to say a prayer for me. I'm having one of "those" days were I'm feeling a little discouraged and emotional :cry:

Babies have been on my mind ALOT lately and I can't seem to shake it. It's been awhile since I've had one of these days, and I know I'm only human and it's hard to hide my emotions. I just need your encouragement and prayers :hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Godsjewel said:


> Hi ladies, I need some prayer warriors to say a prayer for me. I'm having one of "those" days were I'm feeling a little discouraged and emotional :cry:
> 
> Babies have been on my mind ALOT lately and I can't seem to shake it. It's been awhile since I've had one of these days, and I know I'm only human and it's hard to hide my emotions. I just need your encouragement and prayers :hugs:

You give so much to others, so I pray that support and love is delivered back to you a hundred fold. 

You always make me smile mrs! Hang in there, you don't know what's just around the corner :)


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Hi ladies, I need some prayer warriors to say a prayer for me. I'm having one of "those" days were I'm feeling a little discouraged and emotional :cry:
> 
> Babies have been on my mind ALOT lately and I can't seem to shake it. It's been awhile since I've had one of these days, and I know I'm only human and it's hard to hide my emotions. I just need your encouragement and prayers :hugs:

You are amazing love! You really give so much to others and are the rock for many people! :flower: It is only natural to have one of these days so let others be there for you! :hugs: You are always in my prayers!!!


----------



## wristwatch24

Hi everyone, 

Does anyone have any good Christian songs that help comfort and encourage you during this difficult time? 

I have downloaded Casting Crowns' "Praise You in This Storm" and MercyMe's "Bring the Rain" 

Looking for some more suggestions along those lines. I definitely like to listen to more contemporary Christian music. 

Thanks and I hope God blesses us all with miracles. :)


----------



## Godsjewel

wristwatch24 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have any good Christian songs that help comfort and encourage you during this difficult time?
> 
> I have downloaded Casting Crowns' "Praise You in This Storm" and MercyMe's "Bring the Rain"
> 
> Looking for some more suggestions along those lines. I definitely like to listen to more contemporary Christian music.
> 
> Thanks and I hope God blesses us all with miracles. :)

Hi dear!

These are the songs that encourage me...

All this time ~Britt Nicole
He Said ~Group1Crew
My hope is in you ~Aaron Shust
Overcome ~Jeremy Camp
What a Savior ~Laura Story
Lift me up ~The Afters
Strong Enough to Save ~Tenth Ave North
Strong Enough ~Matthew West


----------



## wristwatch24

Godsjewel said:


> wristwatch24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have any good Christian songs that help comfort and encourage you during this difficult time?
> 
> I have downloaded Casting Crowns' "Praise You in This Storm" and MercyMe's "Bring the Rain"
> 
> Looking for some more suggestions along those lines. I definitely like to listen to more contemporary Christian music.
> 
> Thanks and I hope God blesses us all with miracles. :)
> 
> Hi dear!
> 
> These are the songs that encourage me...
> 
> All this time ~Britt Nicole
> He Said ~Group1Crew
> My hope is in you ~Aaron Shust
> Overcome ~Jeremy Camp
> What a Savior ~Laura Story
> Lift me up ~The Afters
> Strong Enough to Save ~Tenth Ave North
> Strong Enough ~Matthew WestClick to expand...

Thanks so much hun! :) and I hope your day has gotten better. I love your posts. Very inspiring. :)


----------



## Godsjewel

wristwatch24 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wristwatch24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have any good Christian songs that help comfort and encourage you during this difficult time?
> 
> I have downloaded Casting Crowns' "Praise You in This Storm" and MercyMe's "Bring the Rain"
> 
> Looking for some more suggestions along those lines. I definitely like to listen to more contemporary Christian music.
> 
> Thanks and I hope God blesses us all with miracles. :)
> 
> Hi dear!
> 
> These are the songs that encourage me...
> 
> All this time ~Britt Nicole
> He Said ~Group1Crew
> My hope is in you ~Aaron Shust
> Overcome ~Jeremy Camp
> What a Savior ~Laura Story
> Lift me up ~The Afters
> Strong Enough to Save ~Tenth Ave North
> Strong Enough ~Matthew WestClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much hun! :) and I hope your day has gotten better. I love your posts. Very inspiring. :)Click to expand...

Yes it has! :thumbup:

Praise God, I'm glad you find encouragement here. I'm looking forward to the day when we get to move this thread to the pregnancy sections :hugs:


----------



## v6pony

Here are some great songs that I love:

While I'm Waiting - John Waller (From the Fireproof movie- Which I love!)
I Still Believe - Jeremy Camp
The Light at the End of the Tunnel - Third Day 
What Faith Can Do - Kutless
Everything - Lifehouse
Sometimes He Calms the Storm - Scott Krippayne


----------



## Shellvz

Hi Ladies,

My name is Michelle and I live in Melbourne, Australia. I am pleased to see a thread for Christians :)

A tiny snapshot of my journey so far... born and raised in a Christian home. I am from a large family of 6 kids - now spread out across Australia. My mother died from Leukemia when I was 21yr (I really miss her) and my father remarried 4 years ago.

After a number of unsuccessful relationships/heartbreaks, I recently married (7 May 2011) a wonderful man named Daniel. He is truly a gift from God! 

We met at our Church in Sep 2010, I was singing on stage and I saw him walk in - he saw me - and that was that - love at first sight :)

I work for a children's charity and have been traveling to developing nations since I was 20yrs for work and short-term mission trips. I have always had a love for children and am the proud Aunty of 10!

I always assumed I would have children and it wasn't till we started ttc that I realised it wasn't going to be as easy as I first thought. I am 38 yrs old and though I don't yet feel it - not as young as I used to be.

I found this website online: https://www.newlifeministries.com.au/whatgodsays/conception/conception.html which is very encouraging and worth checking out :)


----------



## Shellvz

A great song:

Hillsong United - Believe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbIXoPblF8Q&feature=related


----------



## mollykl

Hey everyone! I'm Molly :) I'm new to this site! I've been married for a year and ttc #1 for a year!:flower:
Hope to get to know all of you beautiful ladies!


----------



## Shellvz

Hi Molly,

Hope you get your good news soon :)

This is a lovely prayer for conception I came across last month which I seem to never tire of hearing. Thought I would share it with all :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-moXkuxVIZU


----------



## mollykl

Thank you so much Shellvz!
I definately needed that tonight. I just started onto cd1, so feeling a bit down!


----------



## Godsjewel

Shellvz said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My name is Michelle and I live in Melbourne, Australia. I am pleased to see a thread for Christians :)
> 
> A tiny snapshot of my journey so far... born and raised in a Christian home. I am from a large family of 6 kids - now spread out across Australia. My mother died from Leukemia when I was 21yr (I really miss her) and my father remarried 4 years ago.
> 
> After a number of unsuccessful relationships/heartbreaks, I recently married (7 May 2011) a wonderful man named Daniel. He is truly a gift from God!
> 
> We met at our Church in Sep 2010, I was singing on stage and I saw him walk in - he saw me - and that was that - love at first sight :)
> 
> I work for a children's charity and have been traveling to developing nations since I was 20yrs for work and short-term mission trips. I have always had a love for children and am the proud Aunty of 10!
> 
> I always assumed I would have children and it wasn't till we started ttc that I realised it wasn't going to be as easy as I first thought. I am 38 yrs old and though I don't yet feel it - not as young as I used to be.
> 
> I found this website online: https://www.newlifeministries.com.au/whatgodsays/conception/conception.html which is very encouraging and worth checking out :)

Hi Michelle! Im so glad you joined us and shared a little bit about yourself. God is doing great things in the lives of the ladies on here and what He has done for them, He can also do for you.

Im sorry to hear about your mother, Im sure it hasnt been easy :hugs:

Wow! Auntie of 10! Im an Auntie of 6, Im sure you know what a blessing it is to have those children in your life. They are a blessing in my life and also give me practice for when my child comes :thumbup:

How long have you been ttc?


----------



## Godsjewel

mollykl said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Molly :) I'm new to this site! I've been married for a year and ttc #1 for a year!:flower:
> Hope to get to know all of you beautiful ladies!

Hi Molly! Welcome to the thread :flower: 
I hope you find the encouragement you need on this journey.

BTW- love your profile pic, you look beautiful


----------



## wristwatch24

v6pony said:


> Here are some great songs that I love:
> 
> While I'm Waiting - John Waller (From the Fireproof movie- Which I love!)
> I Still Believe - Jeremy Camp
> The Light at the End of the Tunnel - Third Day
> What Faith Can Do - Kutless
> Everything - Lifehouse
> Sometimes He Calms the Storm - Scott Krippayne

Thank you! I got them all off iTunes, plus the ones from Godsjewel and burned them to a CD. Really needing lots of encouragement! :)


----------



## Godsjewel

When things dont go as you would like, accept the situation immediately. If you indulge in feelings of regret, they can easily spill over the line into resentment. Remember that I am sovereign over your circumstances, and humble yourself under My mighty hand. Rejoice in what I am doing in your life, even though it is beyond your understanding.

I am the way, the truth, and the life. In Me you have everything you need, both for this life and for the life yet to come. Dont let the impact of the world shatter your thinking or draw you away from focusing on Me. The ultimate challenge is to keep fixing your eyes on Me, no matter what is going on around you. When I am central in your thinking, you are able to view circumstances from My perspective.

Humble yourselves, therefore, under Gods mighty hand, that he may lift you up in due time. Cast all your anxiety on him because he cares for you. 
1 Peter 5:6-7

Jesus answered, I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me. John 14:6

I took this from my devotions book called, Jesus Calling.


----------



## Yukki2011

Godsjewel said:


> Hi ladies, I need some prayer warriors to say a prayer for me. I'm having one of "those" days were I'm feeling a little discouraged and emotional :cry:
> 
> Babies have been on my mind ALOT lately and I can't seem to shake it. It's been awhile since I've had one of these days, and I know I'm only human and it's hard to hide my emotions. I just need your encouragement and prayers :hugs:

I will keep you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> When things dont go as you would like, accept the situation immediately. If you indulge in feelings of regret, they can easily spill over the line into resentment. Remember that I am sovereign over your circumstances, and humble yourself under My mighty hand. Rejoice in what I am doing in your life, even though it is beyond your understanding.
> 
> I am the way, the truth, and the life. In Me you have everything you need, both for this life and for the life yet to come. Dont let the impact of the world shatter your thinking or draw you away from focusing on Me. The ultimate challenge is to keep fixing your eyes on Me, no matter what is going on around you. When I am central in your thinking, you are able to view circumstances from My perspective.
> 
> Humble yourselves, therefore, under Gods mighty hand, that he may lift you up in due time. Cast all your anxiety on him because he cares for you.
> 1 Peter 5:6-7
> 
> Jesus answered, I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me. John 14:6
> 
> I took this from my devotions book called, Jesus Calling.

This is so great Sarah! :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

At work I stream Air1 on my computer, which is a Christian radio station and they were talking about a lady who had cancer and was sharing her testimony and people were emailing her telling her that she probably got cancer because she did something wrong in the past. Are you kidding me?!? Who are these people??? They obviously dont know the God we serve. God is love! Thats like saying we arent able to have children because of some sin we did in the past. God is all about forgiveness, mercy and grace and once you confess your sins, He tosses them into the sea of forgetfulness.

God clearly tells us that sins confessed and forgiven He will remember no more. 

Isa 43:25 I, even I, am he that blotteth out thy transgressions for mine own sake, and will not remember thy sins.

Heb 8:12 For I will be merciful to their unrighteousness, and their sins and their iniquities will I remember no more.

Heb 10:17 And their sins and iniquities will I remember no more. 

Micah 7:17 You will again have compassion on us; you will tread our sins underfoot and hurl all our iniquities into the depths of the sea.

I think we need to say a prayer for those people who wrote that poor lady and said that, pray their eyes are opened to the truth.


----------



## markswife10

Shellvz said:


> Hi Molly,
> 
> Hope you get your good news soon :)
> 
> This is a lovely prayer for conception I came across last month which I seem to never tire of hearing. Thought I would share it with all :)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-moXkuxVIZU

Thank you for this! I love it! So very encouraging!


----------



## Shellvz

Some people have such a wrong picture of who God is and blame Him for all their troubles and give credit to 'luck' for all positives!

When my mum died I had people ask me what she had done wrong - that God punished her... Crazy! I was stunned but then able to set them straight. My God doesn't punish us with sickness.

Even insurance companies blame Him for tragedies 'Acts of God'.







Godsjewel said:


> At work I stream Air1 on my computer, which is a Christian radio station and they were talking about a lady who had cancer and was sharing her testimony and people were emailing her telling her that she probably got cancer because she did something wrong in the past. Are you kidding me?!? Who are these people??? They obviously dont know the God we serve. God is love! Thats like saying we arent able to have children because of some sin we did in the past. God is all about forgiveness, mercy and grace and once you confess your sins, He tosses them into the sea of forgetfulness.
> 
> God clearly tells us that sins confessed and forgiven He will remember no more.
> 
> Isa 43:25 I, even I, am he that blotteth out thy transgressions for mine own sake, and will not remember thy sins.
> 
> Heb 8:12 For I will be merciful to their unrighteousness, and their sins and their iniquities will I remember no more.
> 
> Heb 10:17 And their sins and iniquities will I remember no more.
> 
> Micah 7:17 You will again have compassion on us; you will tread our sins underfoot and hurl all our iniquities into the depths of the sea.
> 
> I think we need to say a prayer for those people who wrote that poor lady and said that, pray their eyes are opened to the truth.


----------



## Shellvz

Hi Sarah,

Comparatively, we haven't been in this journey very long. 

We married just over a year ago but prevented pregnancies for first 4 months. So proud of ourselves we were - back then I still believed I would fall pregnant so easily.

Then decided not to try but not to prevent for 6 months. This is where the realisation that falling pregnant will not be so easy kicked in.

Many tears and crying out to God. I really let Him have it one day as I went for a walk. Af showed up one day early and I was devastated. I walked with sunglasses on, crying and shouting at God (alone in a park). This was not what I had signed up for. All my life I wanted to be a mother, never wanted to be a career woman. I felt like I had given my best, my youth serving God and now I would miss out on my hearts desire - to mother my own instead of everyone else's.

My friend told me that God told her to pray for me, that I wouldn't lose hope. It was at this same time.

So in March/April we decided we would give ourselves 6months of actively ttc. Started opk's, temping & taking prenatal vitamins & epo/flaxseed oil. Now we'll add pre-seed to our artillery.

If we don't succeed in 6 mth period we will go to Dr.



Godsjewel said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My name is Michelle and I live in Melbourne, Australia. I am pleased to see a thread for Christians :)
> 
> A tiny snapshot of my journey so far... born and raised in a Christian home. I am from a large family of 6 kids - now spread out across Australia. My mother died from Leukemia when I was 21yr (I really miss her) and my father remarried 4 years ago.
> 
> After a number of unsuccessful relationships/heartbreaks, I recently married (7 May 2011) a wonderful man named Daniel. He is truly a gift from God!
> 
> We met at our Church in Sep 2010, I was singing on stage and I saw him walk in - he saw me - and that was that - love at first sight :)
> 
> I work for a children's charity and have been traveling to developing nations since I was 20yrs for work and short-term mission trips. I have always had a love for children and am the proud Aunty of 10!
> 
> I always assumed I would have children and it wasn't till we started ttc that I realised it wasn't going to be as easy as I first thought. I am 38 yrs old and though I don't yet feel it - not as young as I used to be.
> 
> I found this website online: https://www.newlifeministries.com.au/whatgodsays/conception/conception.html which is very encouraging and worth checking out :)
> 
> Hi Michelle! Im so glad you joined us and shared a little bit about yourself. God is doing great things in the lives of the ladies on here and what He has done for them, He can also do for you.
> 
> Im sorry to hear about your mother, Im sure it hasnt been easy :hugs:
> 
> Wow! Auntie of 10! Im an Auntie of 6, Im sure you know what a blessing it is to have those children in your life. They are a blessing in my life and also give me practice for when my child comes :thumbup:
> 
> How long have you been ttc?Click to expand...


----------



## HisGrace

Shellvz said:


> Hi Molly,
> 
> Hope you get your good news soon :)
> 
> This is a lovely prayer for conception I came across last month which I seem to never tire of hearing. Thought I would share it with all :)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-moXkuxVIZU

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stevens2010

Hi ladies. 

Just popping in to see how everyone's doing. :)

I'm struggling a lot with doubt and feeling cynical about the Clomid helping. Every time I do an ovulation test, I doubt it straight away and I question it. I should probably bin them but I'm using them to see if the Clomid's having an effect... But I guess that's silly when I end up questioning it anyway! :dohh:

I'm trying my hardest to believe in all that God is, that He can do anything and I should just believe but it's so difficult after 2 years of negative tests and heartache. 

Lord please help me in my unbelief!!


----------



## angel11

Hi ladies. I have been MIA for quite some time due to exams and busy work schedule. Just dropping in wishing all of you a great day and praying for each one of you!!


----------



## tulip11

hi
Since last two days I am having v lil brown discharge and today is 30th day of my cycle so this morning I did HPT which came out to be negative ...I dont know what is it but this time I am nt having my regular periods just lil brown discharge...


----------



## Godsjewel

Shellvz said:


> Some people have such a wrong picture of who God is and blame Him for all their troubles and give credit to 'luck' for all positives!
> 
> When my mum died I had people ask me what she had done wrong - that God punished her... Crazy! I was stunned but then able to set them straight. My God doesn't punish us with sickness.
> 
> Even insurance companies blame Him for tragedies 'Acts of God'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .

[/QUOTE]


Oh my gosh! I can't believe people actually said that to you. Shame on them!

My daughter, Taylor (hubby's daughter and now mine too) was diagnosed with Leukemia when she was 3 yrs old, so what awful sin did she do to deserve that?!? that makes me very angry and sad that people see God that way. Praise God she was healed and is now a happy and healthy 9 yr old :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

stevens2010 said:



> Hi ladies.
> 
> Just popping in to see how everyone's doing. :)
> 
> I'm struggling a lot with doubt and feeling cynical about the Clomid helping. Every time I do an ovulation test, I doubt it straight away and I question it. I should probably bin them but I'm using them to see if the Clomid's having an effect... But I guess that's silly when I end up questioning it anyway! :dohh:
> 
> I'm trying my hardest to believe in all that God is, that He can do anything and I should just believe but it's so difficult after 2 years of negative tests and heartache.
> 
> Lord please help me in my unbelief!!


Hi sweetie! Im sorry youre having all these negative feelings, and let me tell youits normalespecially for those who have been on this journey for years. 

God is good and His timing is perfect. Only He can see the future and know when the perfect time is to bless you and hubby. I believe that if the desire to have children is still in your heart, than its just a matter of being patient and letting God take control of the situation. 

You are in my prayers hun!


----------



## Godsjewel

tulip11 said:


> hi
> Since last two days I am having v lil brown discharge and today is 30th day of my cycle so this morning I did HPT which came out to be negative ...I dont know what is it but this time I am nt having my regular periods just lil brown discharge...

normally, how long are your cycles?


----------



## Godsjewel

Luke 1

Today we will look at the life of Elizabeth, the mother of John the Baptist. Motherhood did not come easily for her, just as it has not for any of us. Her life was a beautiful example of trusting God and being faithful both before and after her prayer was answered in the form of a child.

Perhaps one of the most amazing things we are told about Elizabeth is found in Luke 1:6. This verse describes Elizabeth and her husband, Zacharias, as righteous in the sight of God, walking blamelessly in all the commandments and requirement of the Lord. Remember that this is not simply the opinion of a family member or close friend. This is the infallible Word of God describing them as righteous and blameless! Can you imagine? They really must have been quite a couple! They really must have been confused as to why they couldnt have a baby.

Another snippet that Scripture gives us to tell us about Elizabeth is that she was old. She had already sailed past her childbearing days, and probably felt that the only babes she would ever hold on her knee would be her nieces and nephews. However, when God shows up on the scene, things change!

An angel appeared to Zacharias and told him Elizabeth would have a child. Not just any child, mind you, but the forerunner of the Messiah! What an incredible display of Gods perfect timing! God knew just when Elizabeth needed to conceive her child in order for him to prepare the way for the earthly ministry of Jesus! She had quite the job to do as a mother! God knew just when to place a child under her care. Elizabeth was not forgotten by God. Not at all! She was a part of His divine plan--even in her waiting! That should speak volumes to you!

Jump ahead a few months to Elizabeth and Marys mini family reunion! By now, Elizabeth has conceived just as the angel of the Lord said she would, and is six months pregnant. Mary has conceived the Son of God in her womb, and travels to visit with her aunt. Can you imagine the looks on these womens faces when they shared their stories? Two women carrying babies who (in the natural realm) could not have been conceived! One conceived in a virgin womb, and one conceived in an ancient, barren womb! I can just imagine them telling each other in tandem, The angel said Nothing will be impossible with God! From the day of Johns conception, Elizabeth lived every day of her life as a manifestation of the impossibilities of God being made possible!

Elizabeth soon gave birth to John. When she did, everyone around her witnessed the wonders God had shown her in giving her a son in her old age. Do you think she kept quiet about Gods goodness? No. Scripture tells us Her neighbors and her relatives heard that the Lord had displayed His great mercy toward her; and they were rejoicing with her. (Luke 1:58) Apparently, Elizabeth had no problem sharing what God had done through her inability to conceive, then her being blessed with a pregnancy and healthy child. Why not commit to doing the same should God bless you with a baby?

A final thought about Elizabeth. When John was eight days old, a controversy arose about his name. Until this time, he had not been formally given a name, as was the custom of the day. Those around Elizabeth and Zacharias wanted to name the child after his father. It was Elizabeth who stepped forward and said no. She knew that God had a special plan for this childs life, and had already given instructions as to his name. She stood firm in her commitment to please God and follow His plan. She didnt stop loving and serving Him after she received the gift she had asked Him for. It didnt matter that others around her didnt understand her devotion to her unseen God. She was faithful before being blessed with a child. She remained faithful after his birth. 

Learn from Elizabeth. Be faithful to God before your answer is made manifest. Remain faithful when those around you dont understand. Listen to God when He whispers to your heart, For nothing will be impossible with God.


----------



## tulip11

mostly 28 days but sometimes 30 as well


----------



## Godsjewel

tulip11 said:


> mostly 28 days but sometimes 30 as well

My cycles are around the same as you and many times I've had the brown spotting that turned into AF. 

I have heard of stories where ladies have had similar spotting and it turned out they were pregnant. Also, for some ladies it takes a while for the pregnancy hormone to get into their system. I would say wait a couple of days and see what happens.

I will be praying for you sis :hugs:


----------



## wristwatch24

stevens2010 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Just popping in to see how everyone's doing. :)
> 
> I'm struggling a lot with doubt and feeling cynical about the Clomid helping. Every time I do an ovulation test, I doubt it straight away and I question it. I should probably bin them but I'm using them to see if the Clomid's having an effect... But I guess that's silly when I end up questioning it anyway! :dohh:
> 
> I'm trying my hardest to believe in all that God is, that He can do anything and I should just believe but it's so difficult after 2 years of negative tests and heartache.
> 
> Lord please help me in my unbelief!!

I know how you feel. Although I haven't been TTC as long as you, I know the doubts you have and feel. Sometimes it is so hard to see it be so easy for some others (who we think do not deserve it, at times) and wonder why God would want us to not have this beautiful thing. But then we have to look back at the other women in the Bible who suffered from infertility. And how God made them wait, and they were rewarded with great things for their patience. Whenever I read about Hannah and how she was sobbing, begging for a child, I think of myself and the others here who struggle so profoundly. But God blessed Hannah with Samuel in His time. We just have to wait and know that God's timing is better than ours. :) Keep your chin up, hun.


----------



## tulip11

Godsjewel said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> mostly 28 days but sometimes 30 as well
> 
> My cycles are around the same as you and many times I've had the brown spotting that turned into AF.
> 
> I have heard of stories where ladies have had similar spotting and it turned out they were pregnant. Also, for some ladies it takes a while for the pregnancy hormone to get into their system. I would say wait a couple of days and see what happens.
> 
> I will be praying for you sis :hugs:Click to expand...

 thanks alot sis Godsjewel...Yeah u r right some have even though I had same experience like in past I thought that it wud b imp bleeding but there that lasted for few hours or just day then turned out in AF but this time I am experiencing it since Monday when I observed it on monday so I thought that night or after few hours would def be AF but this time its totally different one..yup I should wait for few more days then lets c ..:flower::flower:


----------



## stevens2010

Thank you Godsjewel and Wristwatch24. :hugs:

I feel a bit better, still confused over what's going on but whatever happens, at the end of the day, it's all in God's hands.


----------



## Heather11

Hello ladies how are you all today?


----------



## wristwatch24

Heather11 said:


> Hello ladies how are you all today?

Doing okay. Feeling so much in my heart that this is my month, but prepared that it might not be time. God may have other plans. :)

How are you? :)


----------



## Heather11

wristwatch24 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies how are you all today?
> 
> Doing okay. Feeling so much in my heart that this is my month, but prepared that it might not be time. God may have other plans. :)
> 
> How are you? :)Click to expand...

Having very similar feelings as you! :flower: I feel like I am so ready and in my heart I know (or at least feel) I am ready, but I feel like God may have other plans for me as well..... In the mean time here I am waiting :coffee:


----------



## Shellvz

In February I did a bible study on women in the Bible who had difficulty ttc.

A few things really spoke to me that I thought I would share:

1. They all cried out to God for a baby...
2. They all received their baby (and excepting Sarah & Elizabeth produced siblings)...
3. The majority of the stories in the Bible involving women are about ttc...
4. Their age was never a problem for God.
5. All of their children were significant...

These ones come to mind:

Sarah: Isaac
Rebekah: Jacob & Esau
Rachael: Joseph & Benjamin
Leah: Reuben, Simeon, Levi, Judah, Issachar & Zebulun
Hannah: Samuel
Elizabeth: John

All these women struggled with ttc at some point in their journey, they cried out to God AND God heard them AND answered their prayers!

Don't give up!


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Hello ladies how are you all today?

Doing good:thumbup:

It's seems like the pregnancy bug is hitting everyone where I live except me. I kind of have hope this month, being the 3rd cycle of clomid, but then I look back to all the years of ttc and think why would this time be any different. Doing my best to stay positive.

I know you've been extremely busy with work and school, how's that going?


----------



## wristwatch24

Shellvz said:


> In February I did a bible study on women in the Bible who had difficulty ttc.
> 
> A few things really spoke to me that I thought I would share:
> 
> 1. They all cried out to God for a baby...
> 2. They all received their baby (and excepting Sarah & Elizabeth produced siblings)...
> 3. The majority of the stories in the Bible involving women are about ttc...
> 4. Their age was never a problem for God.
> 5. All of their children were significant...
> 
> These ones come to mind:
> 
> Sarah: Isaac
> Rebekah: Jacob & Esau
> Rachael: Joseph & Benjamin
> Leah: Reuben, Simeon, Levi, Judah, Issachar & Zebulun
> Hannah: Samuel
> Elizabeth: John
> 
> All these women struggled with ttc at some point in their journey, they cried out to God AND God heard them AND answered their prayers!
> 
> Don't give up!

I was just having similar thoughts to this earlier. Love this post so much! 


One quick nitpicky question: Wasn't it Rachel, not Leah, who had trouble TTC? Maybe I'm not remembering right!

Edit: I just looked it up, and she did after her first four sons have trouble TTC. The whole mandrake thing. Totally forgot about that! ;)


----------



## Shellvz

Yea - Leah had secondary infertility

Both girls gave their maids and had children through them also - but figured that wasn't really my point.

What I love about looking at their stories is that God saw their pain and answered them but it was always answered at the right time. The babies had to be conceived and born when they did for God's purposes to avail for those children becoming adults at the right time.

We don't know why God delays in our case, we can only trust that He is in control and He knows the future.

I pray for the right egg and the right sperm to meet in God's time. I am believing that like those women we read about in the Bible - our babies too will be significant and glorify God.






wristwatch24 said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> In February I did a bible study on women in the Bible who had difficulty ttc.
> 
> A few things really spoke to me that I thought I would share:
> 
> 1. They all cried out to God for a baby...
> 2. They all received their baby (and excepting Sarah & Elizabeth produced siblings)...
> 3. The majority of the stories in the Bible involving women are about ttc...
> 4. Their age was never a problem for God.
> 5. All of their children were significant...
> 
> These ones come to mind:
> 
> Sarah: Isaac
> Rebekah: Jacob & Esau
> Rachael: Joseph & Benjamin
> Leah: Reuben, Simeon, Levi, Judah, Issachar & Zebulun
> Hannah: Samuel
> Elizabeth: John
> 
> All these women struggled with ttc at some point in their journey, they cried out to God AND God heard them AND answered their prayers!
> 
> Don't give up!
> 
> I was just having similar thoughts to this earlier. Love this post so much!
> 
> 
> One quick nitpicky question: Wasn't it Rachel, not Leah, who had trouble TTC? Maybe I'm not remembering right!
> 
> Edit: I just looked it up, and she did after her first four sons have trouble TTC. The whole mandrake thing. Totally forgot about that! ;)Click to expand...


----------



## wristwatch24

I love, love, love reading about the women in the Bible. And God's promises to them during difficult times. Of course, I love the entire Bible. :) Thanks so much for your post. :D


----------



## markswife10

Shellvz said:


> In February I did a bible study on women in the Bible who had difficulty ttc.
> 
> A few things really spoke to me that I thought I would share:
> 
> 1. They all cried out to God for a baby...
> 2. They all received their baby (and excepting Sarah & Elizabeth produced siblings)...
> 3. The majority of the stories in the Bible involving women are about ttc...
> 4. Their age was never a problem for God.
> 5. All of their children were significant...
> 
> These ones come to mind:
> 
> Sarah: Isaac
> Rebekah: Jacob & Esau
> Rachael: Joseph & Benjamin
> Leah: Reuben, Simeon, Levi, Judah, Issachar & Zebulun
> Hannah: Samuel
> Elizabeth: John
> 
> All these women struggled with ttc at some point in their journey, they cried out to God AND God heard them AND answered their prayers!
> 
> Don't give up!


Thanks for this! I like to remember that God heard the prayers of women TTC in the Bible and granted them the babies they longed for. Therefore I KNOW God WILL bless me (and all you other wonderful women) with my little blessing. I believe it, trust it, and claim it in the name of Jesus! In HIS perfect timing we will all have our blessings!


----------



## Just_married

Heather11 said:


> Hello ladies how are you all today?

Hey Heather,

Nice of you to ask how others are feeling, hope you are keeping positive & praying you get your sticky bean soon!

Afm, af due fri then booking an hsg. Meanwhile trying to focus on other things in our lives. We've so much to be thankful for :)


----------



## Byson

Saw this and it encouraged me.....thought I should share

https://newlifeministries.com.au/whatgodsays/timing/timing.html


----------



## Godsjewel

Who then is this, that He commands even the winds and the water, and they obey Him? 
Luke 8:25

Has your faith died since the moment your baby died? Have you found your faith decreasing along with your hormone levels? If this is the hurt of your heart, listen as Jesus says to your storm, Peace, be still. He doesnt rebuke you for your doubt. He rebukes the doubt. The same word and the same Word that calmed the storm for the disciples that night can calm your storm and bring you peace.

You may feel that you have not only lost your baby, but youve lost control. You tried everything you could to ensure a safe development for your baby, but something went horribly wrong. You couldnt control how the embryo divided. You couldnt control the tiny heartbeat. No matter how hard you tried, you couldnt control your blood pressure or your hormone levels. Now, you struggle to control emotions bouncing around your chest like a million ping-pong balls. You just cant seem to regain control of anything. Your storm is out of control.

Good news, friend. The storm isnt really out of control. Its just that its not under your control. Look at the flabbergasted reply of Jesus shipmates the day He stepped to the edge of the boat and calmed their storm with just a word:

Who then is this, that He commands even the winds and the water, and they obey Him? 

These guys were no neophytes. They had already witnessed so much of what Jesus could do, but when He slapped the waves down with only a word from the Word, He stopped them dead in their doubting tracks! Who is this Jesus? This Jesus is the Prince of Peace who calms your angry tempest with only His voice. Hes the same Jesus who knows youll survive this storm whether you know you will or not. Hes the same Jesus who brings His peace to you. Peace that passes all understanding and simply doesnt make sense considering the situation you find yourself in is yours for the taking. Never worry that Hell run out of patience with you. Because of the Lords mercies that are new every morning, we are not consumed. (Lamentations 3:22-23 KJV) Are you afraid that even the Prince of Peace is not enough to speak peace to your hurt? Worry no more. His grace is sufficient and His strength is perfected in your weakness (2 Corinthians 12:9). 

This is the Jesus who calms your storm.


----------



## srj1214

Good morning ladies! I know I'm new here, but I've been reading through some of the older posts to get to know more about you all. And I've got to say I thank God for this thread! You ladies are so encouraging and uplifting through such a hard and painful journey. 

Sarah, thank you for allowing God to minister through you in the midst of your trials. The posts about the dry bones, the bear, the blind rooster, So amazing are His ways that He can lead us to exactly what we need right when we need it.


----------



## Godsjewel

srj1214 said:


> Good morning ladies! I know I'm new here, but I've been reading through some of the older posts to get to know more about you all. And I've got to say I thank God for this thread! You ladies are so encouraging and uplifting through such a hard and painful journey.
> 
> Sarah, thank you for allowing God to minister through you in the midst of your trials. The posts about the dry bones, the bear, the blind rooster, So amazing are His ways that He can lead us to exactly what we need right when we need it.

Yay! Welcome hun :hugs:

I went through a difficult time in my life over 10yrs ago where I desperately needed encouragement from others and unfortunately, no one was there when I needed it the most. Im thankful for my heavenly father who was the only one who stood by my side through it all and encouraged me daily through His word.

Because of what I went through and facing another trial in my life, I didnt want to sit quietly and wait for others to encourage me, I wanted to be an encouragement and give what I so desperately wanted. God is so good and Im so glad I have all the wonderful ladies on this thread to share the journey with.

If you wouldnt mind, I would love to know your name a little bit about you.


----------



## srj1214

A


----------



## Godsjewel

srj1214 said:


> I am so glad to have found this thread! My name is Stephanie and I'm 31, husband is 38. We've just celebrated our 9 yr anniversary on May 5! I was dx with PCOS at 20. I have very irregular cycles and don't ovulate EVER. We've never prevented but it never seemed the right time for actively trying either. Last year I tried clomid but it was unsuccessful and ended up overstimulating and causing a cyst. I knew from there it still wasn't the right time. I've been saved since 12 years old. But I had let my focus shift away from God and more on my circumstances. I had given up hope completely (or so I thought) of ever carrying a child. A few months ago we started going back to church and drawing closer to God. I was looking around online for natural ways to balance my hormones, not for ttc purposes but because of all the horrible symptoms of pcos. Well I believe God led me to the perfect combination for my body. I began taking certain herbs and vitamins and started having af naturally without medication for the first time in several months! I was so excited that out of curiosity I decided to start charting my bbt hoping but very doubtful of ovulation. There are no words to describe how amazed and shocked I was when I discovered I DID ovulate!!! I know it was only by God's amazing grace and perfect timing. Because I have done so much research over the years and never once had I heard of using apple cider vinegar to regulate hormones. I believe God opened my eyes to it at just the right time. Never give up hope ladies! Now today is day 1 for me of af. I was pretty upset yesterday when my bbt was dropping and I knew af would be coming today. Then I found this thread and I've been reading through several of the posts and have been so encouraged and refreshed by your words of wisdom and scriptures. Thank you all for listening and obeying God. You ladies are truly inspiring and I would love to join y'all on this journey.


Yay! ok, now I know you..lol!

I'm so glad you are now ovulating, now we just need to leave it in God's hands.


----------



## Shellvz

Nerida Walker is inspiring - I love her testimony and find her website and youtube site so encouraging!


QUOTE=Byson;18287235]Saw this and it encouraged me.....thought I should share

https://newlifeministries.com.au/whatgodsays/timing/timing.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## stevens2010

Morning ladies, hope you're all enjoying this beautiful weather! 

Just wanted to post some encouragement and remind you all that your Father in Heaven rejoices over you all with singing, Jesus himself intercedes on your behalf for you and God is always faithful to His promises.

I've read a little on Abraham and Sarah and one part particularly jumped out. I'll copy and paste it...

13 Then the LORD said to Abraham, Why did Sarah laugh and say, 'Will I really have a child, now that I am old?'

14 Is anything too hard for the LORD? I will return to you at the appointed time next year and Sarah will have a son.

The part that jumped out was when God said, "Is anything too hard for the Lord?" At times we feel like TTC is the hardest thing in the world, something we all at one stage or another of our lives we thought would be so easy we tried our best to avoid getting pregnant! While we may be feeling that it's impossible and that we're never going to see those beautiful BFP's, our Father asks, "is anything too hard for the Lord?" NOTHING is impossible for God. He wants us to have all the desires of our hearts. 

We also forget sometimes that God does not work to "real time", we ourselves are placed in time but God is outside of it, He is eternal, everlasting. God has answered our prayers, it's just a matter of waiting on His perfect timing. 

Ladies I pray that you will feel encouraged, lifted up and filled with God's peace today and every day. You are His daughters and He loves each and every one of us with a love that is incomprehensible. How amazing is it to know that your Father is the Almighty God?

I'd like to post a few verses of encouragement for you all.

Isaiah 43.2 - &#8220;When you go through deep waters,
I will be with you.
When you go through rivers of difficulty,
you will not drown.
When you walk through the fire of oppression,
you will not be burned up;
the flames will not consume you.&#8221; (NLT)

Psalm 55.22 - &#8220;Cast your burden on the LORD, And He shall sustain you;
He shall never permit the righteous to be moved.&#8221; (NKJV)

Rejoice in the Lord, for He is with us. 

Amen!

Have a good day ladies. :)


----------



## wristwatch24

stevens2010 said:


> Morning ladies, hope you're all enjoying this beautiful weather!
> 
> Just wanted to post some encouragement and remind you all that your Father in Heaven rejoices over you all with singing, Jesus himself intercedes on your behalf for you and God is always faithful to His promises.
> 
> I've read a little on Abraham and Sarah and one part particularly jumped out. I'll copy and paste it...
> 
> 13 Then the LORD said to Abraham, Why did Sarah laugh and say, 'Will I really have a child, now that I am old?'
> 
> 14 Is anything too hard for the LORD? I will return to you at the appointed time next year and Sarah will have a son.
> 
> The part that jumped out was when God said, "Is anything too hard for the Lord?" At times we feel like TTC is the hardest thing in the world, something we all at one stage or another of our lives we thought would be so easy we tried our best to avoid getting pregnant! While we may be feeling that it's impossible and that we're never going to see those beautiful BFP's, our Father asks, "is anything too hard for the Lord?" NOTHING is impossible for God. He wants us to have all the desires of our hearts.
> 
> We also forget sometimes that God does not work to "real time", we ourselves are placed in time but God is outside of it, He is eternal, everlasting. God has answered our prayers, it's just a matter of waiting on His perfect timing.
> 
> Ladies I pray that you will feel encouraged, lifted up and filled with God's peace today and every day. You are His daughters and He loves each and every one of us with a love that is incomprehensible. How amazing is it to know that your Father is the Almighty God?
> 
> I'd like to post a few verses of encouragement for you all.
> 
> Isaiah 43.2 - When you go through deep waters,
> I will be with you.
> When you go through rivers of difficulty,
> you will not drown.
> When you walk through the fire of oppression,
> you will not be burned up;
> the flames will not consume you. (NLT)
> 
> Psalm 55.22 - Cast your burden on the LORD, And He shall sustain you;
> He shall never permit the righteous to be moved. (NKJV)
> 
> Rejoice in the Lord, for He is with us.
> 
> Amen!
> 
> Have a good day ladies. :)

Amen! That was a beautiful and uplifting post. Very moving. Thanks so much for posting it. :) Hope you have a good day too!


----------



## Just_married

CD1. Onto cycle 16. 
Thank you God for every blessing in my life & for Your promises. You are good, ALL the time.


----------



## Godsjewel

stevens2010 said:


> Morning ladies, hope you're all enjoying this beautiful weather!
> 
> Just wanted to post some encouragement and remind you all that your Father in Heaven rejoices over you all with singing, Jesus himself intercedes on your behalf for you and God is always faithful to His promises.
> 
> I've read a little on Abraham and Sarah and one part particularly jumped out. I'll copy and paste it...
> 
> 13 Then the LORD said to Abraham, Why did Sarah laugh and say, 'Will I really have a child, now that I am old?'
> 
> 14 Is anything too hard for the LORD? I will return to you at the appointed time next year and Sarah will have a son.
> 
> The part that jumped out was when God said, "Is anything too hard for the Lord?" At times we feel like TTC is the hardest thing in the world, something we all at one stage or another of our lives we thought would be so easy we tried our best to avoid getting pregnant! While we may be feeling that it's impossible and that we're never going to see those beautiful BFP's, our Father asks, "is anything too hard for the Lord?" NOTHING is impossible for God. He wants us to have all the desires of our hearts.
> 
> We also forget sometimes that God does not work to "real time", we ourselves are placed in time but God is outside of it, He is eternal, everlasting. God has answered our prayers, it's just a matter of waiting on His perfect timing.
> 
> Ladies I pray that you will feel encouraged, lifted up and filled with God's peace today and every day. You are His daughters and He loves each and every one of us with a love that is incomprehensible. How amazing is it to know that your Father is the Almighty God?
> 
> I'd like to post a few verses of encouragement for you all.
> 
> Isaiah 43.2 - When you go through deep waters,
> I will be with you.
> When you go through rivers of difficulty,
> you will not drown.
> When you walk through the fire of oppression,
> you will not be burned up;
> the flames will not consume you. (NLT)
> 
> Psalm 55.22 - Cast your burden on the LORD, And He shall sustain you;
> He shall never permit the righteous to be moved. (NKJV)
> 
> Rejoice in the Lord, for He is with us.
> 
> Amen!
> 
> Have a good day ladies. :)


Hi Sweetie :hugs:

Thanks so much for posting this! It's another reminder that nothing is impossible with God.


----------



## Godsjewel

He went up on the mountain by Himself to pray; and when it was evening, He was there alone.
Matthew 14:23

How long has it been since youve read the story of Jesus walking on the water and calming the storm? Did you think about what it must have been like for the petrified disciples that night as they wondered where Jesus was while the winds were howling? Your heart must have had a lot in common with them as they wondered why Jesus wasnt showing up. 

God, why did You abandon me when I needed You most? Are you as afraid as I am? Do You really know everything? Then why didnt You help my doctor find the problem in time? Jesus, did the death of my baby catch You off guard? If You are really in control, why didnt You stop my early labor? God, where were You in my storm?

Maybe anger is the storm that surrounds your life. Your fury churns like deep waters when you wonder where God was when your baby lost the battle for life. Friend, if this is the cry of your wounded heart, dont abandon ship just yet. The answer is comingwalking straight to you on the waters of your hurt.

Allow me to direct your attention to verse 23 of Matthew chapter 14. After He had sent the crowds away, He went up on the mountain by Himself to pray; (Youll also find this nugget of truth in John 6:15 and Mark 6:46.) Jesus had not abandoned them. Not even for a moment. Rather, He was doing the most important thing He could have done while His friends were having a problem. He was praying.

Do you realize that Jesus prays for you? He was praying for you long before you ever knew youd have a problem with your pregnancy. Long before you drew your first breath, long before you realized that your baby never would, Jesus prayed for you. How do we know? Look at Hebrews 7:24-25: but because Jesus lives forever, he has a permanent priesthood. Therefore he is able to save completely those who come to God through him, because he always lives to intercede for them. (NIV) Jesus is interceding to God the Father for us! Jesus stands face to face with God and talks to Him about you! Can you imagine what He says? Father, these are my children. The death of their baby has been so hard on them. But Your grace is sufficient for even so great a hurt as this. Send the comfort of the Holy Spirit to them. Jesus sits at the right hand of Godthe power side of Godand speaks to God on your behalf (Romans 8:34)! When your hurt is too deep for words and you find that you cannot even pray for yourself, Romans 8:26 tells you that the Spirit Himself intercedes for you with groanings too deep for words. 

Never forget, friend. Jesus prays for you!


----------



## stevens2010

Ladies, I just thought I'd pop in to update..

I have been posting on here about feeling doubtful about whether the Clomid is working and struggling to have faith..

Today on CD18, I got my first ever positive ovulation test! The test line is way darker than the control and there is no doubt about it! I can feel the cramps on my left side too. I am blown away.

Thank you Lord!


----------



## Godsjewel

stevens2010 said:


> Ladies, I just thought I'd pop in to update..
> 
> I have been posting on here about feeling doubtful about whether the Clomid is working and struggling to have faith..
> 
> Today on CD18, I got my first ever positive ovulation test! The test line is way darker than the control and there is no doubt about it! I can feel the cramps on my left side too. I am blown away.
> 
> Thank you Lord!

Woohooo!!! :wohoo:

that is wonderful news sweetie! Praying for good news in a couple of weeks :thumbup:


----------



## srj1214

A


----------



## uwa_amanda

Well...my baby sister is graduating from high school tonight. Wearing (mostly) waterproof makeup since I know I'll be a little emotional. The :witch: made her appearance today too. :dohh:


----------



## beckysprayer

stevens2010 said:


> Ladies, I just thought I'd pop in to update..
> 
> I have been posting on here about feeling doubtful about whether the Clomid is working and struggling to have faith..
> 
> Today on CD18, I got my first ever positive ovulation test! The test line is way darker than the control and there is no doubt about it! I can feel the cramps on my left side too. I am blown away.
> 
> Thank you Lord!

That's great! :happydance: I hope this is your month!!



srj1214 said:


> Hope everyone is doing good! I know there's a special prayer time for this thread, depending on which time zone you're in. So when you ladies say your prayer will you please pray that I will have some guidance on whether to continue to chart temps. AF is wrapping up and I'm unsure of whether or not to chart temps again or just let go and let God. Last month was a rollercoaster of emotions for me. I had major symptom spotting going on and really got my hopes up thinking it was finally my turn, only to be hurt and disappointed when AF showed up. I think the charting makes me too obsessive where ttc is all I can focus on.

:hugs: Praying that God gives you guidance on whether or not to temp. Symptom spotting is so hard not to do. Even when I say I'm not going to, I can't help it and find myself noticing every little thing. :hugs:


----------



## markswife10

stevens2010 said:


> Ladies, I just thought I'd pop in to update..
> 
> I have been posting on here about feeling doubtful about whether the Clomid is working and struggling to have faith..
> 
> Today on CD18, I got my first ever positive ovulation test! The test line is way darker than the control and there is no doubt about it! I can feel the cramps on my left side too. I am blown away.
> 
> Thank you Lord!

Woohooo!!!! :happydance: I hope this is your month hun!


----------



## beckysprayer

Hi everyone! :hugs: I hope all of you are doing great! Does anyone have any fun plans for the holiday weekend?

Can I brag for a minute? I've actually been really good this month about eating healthy. I always say I'm going to, but this time I actually did. No pop, no packaged foods of any kind, and lots of fruits and vegetables. :happydance: I hope I can keep this up! :thumbup:


----------



## wristwatch24

beckysprayer said:


> Hi everyone! :hugs: I hope all of you are doing great! Does anyone have any fun plans for the holiday weekend?
> 
> Can I brag for a minute? I've actually been really good this month about eating healthy. I always say I'm going to, but this time I actually did. No pop, no packaged foods of any kind, and lots of fruits and vegetables. :happydance: I hope I can keep this up! :thumbup:

Pop?! Where are you from? We say that around here in Rochester, NY. :) 

Good job on the fruits and veggies and healthy eating! You've inspired me to do the same. I was good for most of the month, but slipped a lot this past week!


----------



## beckysprayer

I'm from the midwest, one of the flyover states :thumbup:

It's so hard to eat healthy all of the time, isn't it? My downfall is my terrible sweet tooth :blush:


----------



## uwa_amanda

wristwatch24 said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! :hugs: I hope all of you are doing great! Does anyone have any fun plans for the holiday weekend?
> 
> Can I brag for a minute? I've actually been really good this month about eating healthy. I always say I'm going to, but this time I actually did. No pop, no packaged foods of any kind, and lots of fruits and vegetables. :happydance: I hope I can keep this up! :thumbup:
> 
> Pop?! Where are you from? We say that around here in Rochester, NY. :)
> 
> Good job on the fruits and veggies and healthy eating! You've inspired me to do the same. I was good for most of the month, but slipped a lot this past week!Click to expand...

That's amuzing! I don't hear too many people around here talking about pop. Around here, everything is either sweet tea or coke. :haha: It can get amuzing sometimes when you order a coke in the south and the next response is, "What kind?"


----------



## stevens2010

Hi ladies, just checking in. :)

Still keeping you all in my thoughts and praying for continuing strength in the Lord.


----------



## Just_married

Had a difficult few days but trying to keep positive. Had to go to hospital & get medical advice as bleeding and pain were just off the scale. Very frightening. Having been through labour 16 yrs ago I can say the pain wasn't far off labour pains. 

Was given stronger painkillers. Doc explained pains were contractions, but fortunately (!) the tests I had in feb for infertility helped doc instantly rule out any sinister or severe reason for excessive pain/bleed. 

Hoping & praying it works as I don't think I can take much more. 
Sorry for the whinge x


----------



## me222

Godsjewel said:


> me222 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.tearsandhope.com/emptyarms_video.html
> 
> That video made me sad, I know all to well the years of struggle.Click to expand...

Hi Sarah, 
I'm sorry I didn't mean to make you sad:(. Hugs. I just thought it was good that there's an awareness group. 

Praying for you.


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me222 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.tearsandhope.com/emptyarms_video.html
> 
> That video made me sad, I know all to well the years of struggle.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sarah,
> I'm sorry I didn't mean to make you sad:(. Hugs. I just thought it was good that there's an awareness group.
> 
> Praying for you.Click to expand...

Oh no sweetie, I meant sadness as in for others facing this journey along with me. I'm doing good, I'm only human and sometimes have bad days, but God has done a great work in me and I'm filled with the joy of the Lord :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

Just_married said:


> Had a difficult few days but trying to keep positive. Had to go to hospital & get medical advice as bleeding and pain were just off the scale. Very frightening. Having been through labour 16 yrs ago I can say the pain wasn't far off labour pains.
> 
> Was given stronger painkillers. Doc explained pains were contractions, but fortunately (!) the tests I had in feb for infertility helped doc instantly rule out any sinister or severe reason for excessive pain/bleed.
> 
> Hoping & praying it works as I don't think I can take much more.
> Sorry for the whinge x

:hugs: I'm so sorry you went through this. I pray strength, peace and comfort for you and that your body will be healed.


----------



## Godsjewel

stevens2010 said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in. :)
> 
> Still keeping you all in my thoughts and praying for continuing strength in the Lord.

Thank you hun :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> I'm from the midwest, one of the flyover states :thumbup:
> 
> It's so hard to eat healthy all of the time, isn't it? My downfall is my terrible sweet tooth :blush:

It sure is, but I'm so happy that your making the change. You will definitely feel a change in your body by eating all that good stuff:thumbup:

I love sweets!!!! That is my downfall too, but when I'm doing my best to eat healthy, I wont deny myself sweets, just make better choices like fruit or frozen yogurt.


----------



## Heather11

Hello my loves! How is everybody?! I am hoping that everything is going well!

My husband and I went to visit his friend and wife and their new born baby boy!! Argh it is so hard to be around these little babies as I just want to put them in my purse and sneak them home with me! :haha: Anyway when she asked me if I wanted to hold him she was like just know he screams whenever anybody holds him and never quiets down so don't take it personal! haha So I held him and of course he started to scream, but I worked my baby magic and had him sound asleep within 5 minutes! :happydance: They were shocked! :winkwink: He spent like an hour all snuggled up in my arms. It felt so natural to me and my husband couldn't believe how natural it felt!! I am hoping this means this is our month because we really are sooooooooooooo ready!! :crib:


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Hello my loves! How is everybody?! I am hoping that everything is going well!
> 
> My husband and I went to visit his friend and wife and their new born baby boy!! Argh it is so hard to be around these little babies as I just want to put them in my purse and sneak them home with me! :haha: Anyway when she asked me if I wanted to hold him she was like just know he screams whenever anybody holds him and never quiets down so don't take it personal! haha So I held him and of course he started to scream, but I worked my baby magic and had him sound asleep within 5 minutes! :happydance: They were shocked! :winkwink: He spent like an hour all snuggled up in my arms. It felt so natural to me and my husband couldn't believe how natural it felt!! I am hoping this means this is our month because we really are sooooooooooooo ready!! :crib:

 Aww, how sweet. We were watching my 1 1/2 yr old nephew, Isaiah, and his 3 month old brother, Simon, today. They are so precious and I keep telling myself that this is just practice for when my time comes. I just can't help but stare at them and think of what little miracles they are. My sis-in-law is truly blessed, plus with both of them it only took her 6 months to concieve...lucky girl! They will be trying for another one in August.


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello my loves! How is everybody?! I am hoping that everything is going well!
> 
> My husband and I went to visit his friend and wife and their new born baby boy!! Argh it is so hard to be around these little babies as I just want to put them in my purse and sneak them home with me! :haha: Anyway when she asked me if I wanted to hold him she was like just know he screams whenever anybody holds him and never quiets down so don't take it personal! haha So I held him and of course he started to scream, but I worked my baby magic and had him sound asleep within 5 minutes! :happydance: They were shocked! :winkwink: He spent like an hour all snuggled up in my arms. It felt so natural to me and my husband couldn't believe how natural it felt!! I am hoping this means this is our month because we really are sooooooooooooo ready!! :crib:
> 
> Aww, how sweet. We were watching my 1 1/2 yr old nephew, Isaiah, and his 3 month old brother, Simon, today. They are so precious and I keep telling myself that this is just practice for when my time comes. I just can't help but stare at them and think of what little miracles they are. My sis-in-law is truly blessed, plus with both of them it only took her 6 months to concieve...lucky girl! They will be trying for another one in August.Click to expand...


And the practice will be of great help! :flower:


----------



## Shellvz

2 Corinthians 1:2-4

New Living Translation (NLT)

2 May God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ give you grace and peace.
God Offers Comfort to All

3 All praise to God, the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ. God is our merciful Father and the source of all comfort. 4 He comforts us in all our troubles so that we can comfort others. When they are troubled, we will be able to give them the same comfort God has given us.


----------



## stevens2010

Morning ladies. :)

Just wanted to post an encouraging video which our church views a lot.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzqTFNfeDnE

My God is an awesome God!


----------



## stevens2010

Also just come across a prayer which I thought was lovely...

Lord, walk with me today. I have no idea what lies before me. Be my strength to make the most of it and to use it for Your glory. Amen.

1 Chronicles 16:11
Look to the Lord and his strength; seek His face always.


----------



## Godsjewel

Let us not lose heart in doing good, for in due time we will reap if we do not grow weary. 
Galatians 6:9


Youll never believe what just happened! 

I was sitting in my home, doing something that surely must have been really important, when I flipped the local news on. The reporter excitedly told the story about how the President of the United States had visited our fair city today. Since were not one of the biggest in the nation, that was kind of exciting. Then I noticed where the reporter was standing--right down the road from my house! What? The most powerful man on the planet was within walking distance, and I didnt even know! (I thought I felt an unusual surge of patriotism for some reason!) I had no idea that there was a Presidential motorcade speeding through my neighborhood! I didnt even notice the Secret Service men peering in my windows to make sure I was no threat to National Security! I could not believe that so much was happening right down the road and I didnt even know!

Who is to say that this is not whats happening in your infertility story? Maybe, just maybe, there are big things happening right down the road, and you dont even know about it. It can get so hard to keep on trusting God, to keep believing in His plan for your life and your family. You may not even realize how He is working and moving you toward His beautifully designed dream for you, but that doesnt thwart His plan. Just because I didnt know the President was here certainly didnt mean he had to stop the Presidential motorcade and sit still in the middle of the road until someone found my cell phone number, dialed me up and informed me of what was happening! Yes, Mr. President. Please feel free to travel down my street. Now that I know youre working here today, you are welcome to continue! You dont have to know all the details of Gods plan for your life, or even know that Hes working for His plan to be carried out. 

Many people in our city complained about all the traffic delays the day the President was in town. Some people knew he was here and understood the upheaval, while others were clueless to the reason for the traffic shutdown. Regardless, the President had to be protected, and that meant that some streets had to be closed for a time.

Consider the idea that the delays in your life may be the same. Your heart needs to be protected. Your family needs to be protected. Perhaps the delays you experience in your journey--absence of finances, setbacks in medical treatments, another negative month--are simply Gods way of protecting you. It doesnt mean Hes forgotten you. It means Hes working. 

Scripture encourages us to not lose heart. Galatians 6:9 says Let us not lose heart in doing good, for in due time we will reap if we do not grow weary. Keep doing good for the Lord. Keep serving Him. Keep believing in Him and His plan, even if you do not know what is happening. In due time, youll reap a harvest. A harvest of children? Maybe. A harvest of satisfaction? A harvest of peace? He is the Prince of Peace, you know. You never know what blessings are just down the road!


----------



## wristwatch24

Godsjewel said:


> Let us not lose heart in doing good, for in due time we will reap if we do not grow weary.
> Galatians 6:9
> 
> 
> Youll never believe what just happened!
> 
> I was sitting in my home, doing something that surely must have been really important, when I flipped the local news on. The reporter excitedly told the story about how the President of the United States had visited our fair city today. Since were not one of the biggest in the nation, that was kind of exciting. Then I noticed where the reporter was standing--right down the road from my house! What? The most powerful man on the planet was within walking distance, and I didnt even know! (I thought I felt an unusual surge of patriotism for some reason!) I had no idea that there was a Presidential motorcade speeding through my neighborhood! I didnt even notice the Secret Service men peering in my windows to make sure I was no threat to National Security! I could not believe that so much was happening right down the road and I didnt even know!
> 
> Who is to say that this is not whats happening in your infertility story? Maybe, just maybe, there are big things happening right down the road, and you dont even know about it. It can get so hard to keep on trusting God, to keep believing in His plan for your life and your family. You may not even realize how He is working and moving you toward His beautifully designed dream for you, but that doesnt thwart His plan. Just because I didnt know the President was here certainly didnt mean he had to stop the Presidential motorcade and sit still in the middle of the road until someone found my cell phone number, dialed me up and informed me of what was happening! Yes, Mr. President. Please feel free to travel down my street. Now that I know youre working here today, you are welcome to continue! You dont have to know all the details of Gods plan for your life, or even know that Hes working for His plan to be carried out.
> 
> Many people in our city complained about all the traffic delays the day the President was in town. Some people knew he was here and understood the upheaval, while others were clueless to the reason for the traffic shutdown. Regardless, the President had to be protected, and that meant that some streets had to be closed for a time.
> 
> Consider the idea that the delays in your life may be the same. Your heart needs to be protected. Your family needs to be protected. Perhaps the delays you experience in your journey--absence of finances, setbacks in medical treatments, another negative month--are simply Gods way of protecting you. It doesnt mean Hes forgotten you. It means Hes working.
> 
> Scripture encourages us to not lose heart. Galatians 6:9 says Let us not lose heart in doing good, for in due time we will reap if we do not grow weary. Keep doing good for the Lord. Keep serving Him. Keep believing in Him and His plan, even if you do not know what is happening. In due time, youll reap a harvest. A harvest of children? Maybe. A harvest of satisfaction? A harvest of peace? He is the Prince of Peace, you know. You never know what blessings are just down the road!

I soooo needed that today. Thank you!


----------



## Godsjewel

wristwatch24 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Let us not lose heart in doing good, for in due time we will reap if we do not grow weary.
> Galatians 6:9
> 
> 
> Youll never believe what just happened!
> 
> I was sitting in my home, doing something that surely must have been really important, when I flipped the local news on. The reporter excitedly told the story about how the President of the United States had visited our fair city today. Since were not one of the biggest in the nation, that was kind of exciting. Then I noticed where the reporter was standing--right down the road from my house! What? The most powerful man on the planet was within walking distance, and I didnt even know! (I thought I felt an unusual surge of patriotism for some reason!) I had no idea that there was a Presidential motorcade speeding through my neighborhood! I didnt even notice the Secret Service men peering in my windows to make sure I was no threat to National Security! I could not believe that so much was happening right down the road and I didnt even know!
> 
> Who is to say that this is not whats happening in your infertility story? Maybe, just maybe, there are big things happening right down the road, and you dont even know about it. It can get so hard to keep on trusting God, to keep believing in His plan for your life and your family. You may not even realize how He is working and moving you toward His beautifully designed dream for you, but that doesnt thwart His plan. Just because I didnt know the President was here certainly didnt mean he had to stop the Presidential motorcade and sit still in the middle of the road until someone found my cell phone number, dialed me up and informed me of what was happening! Yes, Mr. President. Please feel free to travel down my street. Now that I know youre working here today, you are welcome to continue! You dont have to know all the details of Gods plan for your life, or even know that Hes working for His plan to be carried out.
> 
> Many people in our city complained about all the traffic delays the day the President was in town. Some people knew he was here and understood the upheaval, while others were clueless to the reason for the traffic shutdown. Regardless, the President had to be protected, and that meant that some streets had to be closed for a time.
> 
> Consider the idea that the delays in your life may be the same. Your heart needs to be protected. Your family needs to be protected. Perhaps the delays you experience in your journey--absence of finances, setbacks in medical treatments, another negative month--are simply Gods way of protecting you. It doesnt mean Hes forgotten you. It means Hes working.
> 
> Scripture encourages us to not lose heart. Galatians 6:9 says Let us not lose heart in doing good, for in due time we will reap if we do not grow weary. Keep doing good for the Lord. Keep serving Him. Keep believing in Him and His plan, even if you do not know what is happening. In due time, youll reap a harvest. A harvest of children? Maybe. A harvest of satisfaction? A harvest of peace? He is the Prince of Peace, you know. You never know what blessings are just down the road!
> 
> I soooo needed that today. Thank you!Click to expand...


Me too :thumbup:


----------



## Heather11

ARGH I am going crazy this 2WW as this is the first month I am charting. I am 10DPO today even though my ticker says 9DPO and i had a huge drop in my temp today. It looks like it could be what they call implantation dip which sounds so promising, but it mean I am pregnant for sure. I am crampy and tired and school and work are driving me crazy and I JUST WANT TO KNOW!!!!! I think the 2 WW is the most horrible thing ever!! :shrug:


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> ARGH I am going crazy this 2WW as this is the first month I am charting. I am 10DPO today even though my ticker says 9DPO and i had a huge drop in my temp today. It looks like it could be what they call implantation dip which sounds so promising, but it mean I am pregnant for sure. I am crampy and tired and school and work are driving me crazy and I JUST WANT TO KNOW!!!!! I think the 2 WW is the most horrible thing ever!! :shrug:

Yes, the tww is the worst:wacko:

I don't temp so I'm not sure about the implantation dip.

Your so close to the finish line with school, right Dr. Heather? :thumbup:


----------



## Heather11

hahaha I wish this graduation meant I would be a Dr!! But it only means I can start the track to being Dr Heather! hahaha But I will take a break for a bit before I endeavor that!


----------



## Shellvz

This is my 3rd cycle charting and though I have found it very helpful working out ovulation and if af expected (through temping) I am learning not to read too much into its dips and peaks out of the ordinary.

The 2ww is long and frustrating but it does go by very fast in reflection (this is already my 3rd cycle). The wait seems incredibly long for us and tests our patience but that same time is essential for the egg to travel through the fallopian tubes and implant in the uterus.

Hang in there. Breathe in, breathe out. You already are or aren't pregnant. You will know in a few days either way.

As for me - I am 1DPO so only day one of the 2ww... 


:hugs:



Heather11 said:


> ARGH I am going crazy this 2WW as this is the first month I am charting. I am 10DPO today even though my ticker says 9DPO and i had a huge drop in my temp today. It looks like it could be what they call implantation dip which sounds so promising, but it mean I am pregnant for sure. I am crampy and tired and school and work are driving me crazy and I JUST WANT TO KNOW!!!!! I think the 2 WW is the most horrible thing ever!! :shrug:


----------



## Yukki2011

Hello ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I had my gender scan today. Took awhile to get the gender baby was stubborn. Had to play music to wake the baby up so we could find out that.... 
We are having a girl. Was shocked everyone kept saying it would be a boy. They looked baby over to see if everything was normal. Then had to get bloods done for genetics. Keeping everyone updated. Hope we get to see more :bfp: soon!


----------



## Godsjewel

Yukki2011 said:


> Hello ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I had my gender scan today. Took awhile to get the gender baby was stubborn. Had to play music to wake the baby up so we could find out that....
> We are having a girl. Was shocked everyone kept saying it would be a boy. They looked baby over to see if everything was normal. Then had to get bloods done for genetics. Keeping everyone updated. Hope we get to see more :bfp: soon!

Yay!!!! Thanks for sharing your wonderful journey with us. You are going to have so much fun with a little girl. I have 4 nephews under the age of 2 and hoping one of my sis in laws has a girl because I can't wait to buy tutus :thumbup:

Are you feeling better now?


----------



## Yukki2011

Godsjewel said:


> Yukki2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I had my gender scan today. Took awhile to get the gender baby was stubborn. Had to play music to wake the baby up so we could find out that....
> We are having a girl. Was shocked everyone kept saying it would be a boy. They looked baby over to see if everything was normal. Then had to get bloods done for genetics. Keeping everyone updated. Hope we get to see more :bfp: soon!
> 
> Yay!!!! Thanks for sharing your wonderful journey with us. You are going to have so much fun with a little girl. I have 4 nephews under the age of 2 and hoping one of my sis in laws has a girl because I can't wait to buy tutus :thumbup:
> 
> Are you feeling better now?Click to expand...

No problem, Yup still feeling pretty good. I hurt sometimes in my abdomin but that's due to baby kicking doc said. :) I can feel the baby kicking some now. Hubby is sad he can't feel it yet.

I have been able to sleep a lot better.:sleep: The first tri I couldn't sleep hardly at all. Some people are still saying the scan can be wrong. & that its still a boy. But all in all feeling good and I am able to enjoy pregnancy a lot better now. I still catch up when I can. I will continue to pray for all of you that we get more :bfp:.


----------



## Rdy2bAMommy

Ok, so I don't know how to feel right now. I trying to keep cool, however, I soooooo sooooo don't want to get my hopes up. Working on day 3 of being late. Wow! I feel so many things right now. I'm waiting till morning to :test:. I really wanna see a:bfp:. Please pray for me! My heart is about to jump outta my chest!

Be blessed ladies.


----------



## Shellvz

Rdy2bAMommy said:


> Ok, so I don't know how to feel right now. I trying to keep cool, however, I soooooo sooooo don't want to get my hopes up. Working on day 3 of being late. Wow! I feel so many things right now. I'm waiting till morning to :test:. I really wanna see a:bfp:. Please pray for me! My heart is about to jump outta my chest!
> 
> Be blessed ladies.

If you are 3 days late, why are you waiting to test?

I test as soon as I am one day late :)


----------



## teako22

I was glad to read this forum. So many people are anti religion or just afraid to talk about it. Like having faith makes you a crazy weird person. My husband and I have been 7 years now (8 yrs in august). We started ttc January 2008. My husband was about to graduate college and already had great job lined up with a top company. I had been ready for years but never pressured him. I wanted to make sure that he was ready. I was so excited when he said that he wanted me to have my iud removed. In June of 2008 doctors found a six and a half pound cancerous tumor attached to my abdominal wall. So we had to put a hold on ttc until 2010. I went through radiation treatments and was ecstatic when I found out latter that it did no damage to my fertility. When we still didn't get pregnant my husband was tested and had really low counts. In December 2011 he went in for verecocele surgery. We had good news this month that the surgery worked. 
Through all of this I have found it hard to just wait on Gods plans. Sometimes the wait just seems to much. I always feel like I'm just waiting for the next thing to go wrong.


----------



## Shellvz

teako22 said:


> I was glad to read this forum. So many people are anti religion or just afraid to talk about it. Like having faith makes you a crazy weird person. My husband and I have been 7 years now (8 yrs in august). We started ttc January 2008. My husband was about to graduate college and already had great job lined up with a top company. I had been ready for years but never pressured him. I wanted to make sure that he was ready. I was so excited when he said that he wanted me to have my iud removed. In June of 2008 doctors found a six and a half pound cancerous tumor attached to my abdominal wall. So we had to put a hold on ttc until 2010. I went through radiation treatments and was ecstatic when I found out latter that it did no damage to my fertility. When we still didn't get pregnant my husband was tested and had really low counts. In December 2011 he went in for verecocele surgery. We had good news this month that the surgery worked.
> Through all of this I have found it hard to just wait on Gods plans. Sometimes the wait just seems to much. I always feel like I'm just waiting for the next thing to go wrong.

Welcome Teako22,

You have certainly had a dramatic journey so far. I pray that God will bless you with the desire of your heart. :hugs:


----------



## Maria_R

Hi ladies,

I am new to this site and noticed the thread. Could really do with prayer and encouragement at the moment.

We've been TTC for 5 months, which I know isn't long. We started out with an attitude of 'we're not trying, we've just stopped trying not to'. But I used to take the pill to control my cycles (heavy heavy, painful, nauseating periods). Every month we dont get pregnant, I have the disappointment of that, plus the excrutiating pain. The last couple of months, we have been more earnestly ttc because normal cycles are so draining for me when I am not on the pill.

This month, I was late by 3-4 days, but bpn. I had been cramping without bleeding for 4 days and it was getting worse, with v light spotting- not AF. I saw the GP yesterday and she sent me to hospital to rule out an ectopic. They did scans and thank God, it wasn't that- but they couldn't explain why I was in so much pain. The doctor said that my uterus looked mid cycle (5 weeks after my last af!) and they couldn,t find one of my ovaries (!) They also found a fibroid, which is prob why my periods are so heavy. It left me with more questions than answers if I'm honest... I have to go back next week and they are going to try to see the 'missing' ovary then.

Last night I woke up in a pool of blood (despite having a pad on just in case) and have been painfully bleeding and flooding ever since- so I am guessing this is my late af (and I wasnt mid cycle like the doctor thought):( 

I have seen the doctor regarding the heavy periods, and she prescribed tranexamic acid- but I have had it in the past and it didn't work. I can't take strong painkillers until I know I am not bfp- which means if this were to carry on every month, I dont know how long I can carry on ttc

Just wondering if any of you ladies have struggled with bad periods and how you cope TTC along side that? 

Mainly though, I really need to be able to trust God and know that he is good. I am crying alot- partly the physical pain and partly the emotional, and I want to be ruled by the truth of God's love and goodness and sovereignty not by my emotions.

Mxx


----------



## stevens2010

Morning ladies, just saying hello.

I'm currently 3DPO and having a couple of symptoms so I'm praying that we'll be blessed with a child (or even twins!) on our first cycle. What a fantastic testimony that would be to God!

Praying that you all feel secure in the Lord, know that He holds you in His right hand and He rejoices over you. We are daughters of the highest of the high, mightiest of the mighty and the Lord of all Lords. We have no reason to worry or to be afraid! 

Psalm 46:10
Be still and know that I am God.

Have a blessed day ladies.


----------



## Godsjewel

Rdy2bAMommy said:


> Ok, so I don't know how to feel right now. I trying to keep cool, however, I soooooo sooooo don't want to get my hopes up. Working on day 3 of being late. Wow! I feel so many things right now. I'm waiting till morning to :test:. I really wanna see a:bfp:. Please pray for me! My heart is about to jump outta my chest!
> 
> Be blessed ladies.

Praying for you sis, let us know the outcome.


----------



## Godsjewel

teako22 said:


> I was glad to read this forum. So many people are anti religion or just afraid to talk about it. Like having faith makes you a crazy weird person. My husband and I have been 7 years now (8 yrs in august). We started ttc January 2008. My husband was about to graduate college and already had great job lined up with a top company. I had been ready for years but never pressured him. I wanted to make sure that he was ready. I was so excited when he said that he wanted me to have my iud removed. In June of 2008 doctors found a six and a half pound cancerous tumor attached to my abdominal wall. So we had to put a hold on ttc until 2010. I went through radiation treatments and was ecstatic when I found out latter that it did no damage to my fertility. When we still didn't get pregnant my husband was tested and had really low counts. In December 2011 he went in for verecocele surgery. We had good news this month that the surgery worked.
> Through all of this I have found it hard to just wait on Gods plans. Sometimes the wait just seems to much. I always feel like I'm just waiting for the next thing to go wrong.

Welcome:hugs: My name is Sarah and I'm glad you are joining us on this journey. I'm so sorry to hear about your struggles, but praise God that things are starting to work the way God intended them to. I have been on this journey for years and no matter what happens, I have complete trust that God's will be done in my life. 

I will keep you and hubby in my prayers :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Maria_R said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am new to this site and noticed the thread. Could really do with prayer and encouragement at the moment.
> 
> We've been TTC for 5 months, which I know isn't long. We started out with an attitude of 'we're not trying, we've just stopped trying not to'. But I used to take the pill to control my cycles (heavy heavy, painful, nauseating periods). Every month we dont get pregnant, I have the disappointment of that, plus the excrutiating pain. The last couple of months, we have been more earnestly ttc because normal cycles are so draining for me when I am not on the pill.
> 
> This month, I was late by 3-4 days, but bpn. I had been cramping without bleeding for 4 days and it was getting worse, with v light spotting- not AF. I saw the GP yesterday and she sent me to hospital to rule out an ectopic. They did scans and thank God, it wasn't that- but they couldn't explain why I was in so much pain. The doctor said that my uterus looked mid cycle (5 weeks after my last af!) and they couldn,t find one of my ovaries (!) They also found a fibroid, which is prob why my periods are so heavy. It left me with more questions than answers if I'm honest... I have to go back next week and they are going to try to see the 'missing' ovary then.
> 
> Last night I woke up in a pool of blood (despite having a pad on just in case) and have been painfully bleeding and flooding ever since- so I am guessing this is my late af (and I wasnt mid cycle like the doctor thought):(
> 
> I have seen the doctor regarding the heavy periods, and she prescribed tranexamic acid- but I have had it in the past and it didn't work. I can't take strong painkillers until I know I am not bfp- which means if this were to carry on every month, I dont know how long I can carry on ttc
> 
> Just wondering if any of you ladies have struggled with bad periods and how you cope TTC along side that?
> 
> Mainly though, I really need to be able to trust God and know that he is good. I am crying alot- partly the physical pain and partly the emotional, and I want to be ruled by the truth of God's love and goodness and sovereignty not by my emotions.
> 
> Mxx


Hi Maria, Welcome :hugs:

Im sorry you are going through this and pray that God touches you with healing from the top of your head to the soles of your feet.

Years ago I experienced mid-cycle bleeding with a horrible pain near my right ovary. It was so painful it woke me up out of sleep. I went to the doctors and they said I had cysts forming on my ovary and maybe one popped. They then had me go in for a laparoscopy to check things out and found out I had endometriosis.

I would suggest scheduling an appointment with your ob/gyn and discuss what has been going on with your body, hopefully you can get the answers you need.


----------



## Godsjewel

stevens2010 said:


> Morning ladies, just saying hello.
> 
> I'm currently 3DPO and having a couple of symptoms so I'm praying that we'll be blessed with a child (or even twins!) on our first cycle. What a fantastic testimony that would be to God!
> 
> Praying that you all feel secure in the Lord, know that He holds you in His right hand and He rejoices over you. We are daughters of the highest of the high, mightiest of the mighty and the Lord of all Lords. We have no reason to worry or to be afraid!
> 
> Psalm 46:10
> Be still and know that I am God.
> 
> Have a blessed day ladies.

AMEN!

thanks sis! you have a blessed day as well.


----------



## Byson

Maria_R said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am new to this site and noticed the thread. Could really do with prayer and encouragement at the moment.
> 
> We've been TTC for 5 months, which I know isn't long. We started out with an attitude of 'we're not trying, we've just stopped trying not to'. But I used to take the pill to control my cycles (heavy heavy, painful, nauseating periods). Every month we dont get pregnant, I have the disappointment of that, plus the excrutiating pain. The last couple of months, we have been more earnestly ttc because normal cycles are so draining for me when I am not on the pill.
> 
> This month, I was late by 3-4 days, but bpn. I had been cramping without bleeding for 4 days and it was getting worse, with v light spotting- not AF. I saw the GP yesterday and she sent me to hospital to rule out an ectopic. They did scans and thank God, it wasn't that- but they couldn't explain why I was in so much pain. The doctor said that my uterus looked mid cycle (5 weeks after my last af!) and they couldn,t find one of my ovaries (!) They also found a fibroid, which is prob why my periods are so heavy. It left me with more questions than answers if I'm honest... I have to go back next week and they are going to try to see the 'missing' ovary then.
> 
> Last night I woke up in a pool of blood (despite having a pad on just in case) and have been painfully bleeding and flooding ever since- so I am guessing this is my late af (and I wasnt mid cycle like the doctor thought):(
> 
> I have seen the doctor regarding the heavy periods, and she prescribed tranexamic acid- but I have had it in the past and it didn't work. I can't take strong painkillers until I know I am not bfp- which means if this were to carry on every month, I dont know how long I can carry on ttc
> 
> Just wondering if any of you ladies have struggled with bad periods and how you cope TTC along side that?
> 
> Mainly though, I really need to be able to trust God and know that he is good. I am crying alot- partly the physical pain and partly the emotional, and I want to be ruled by the truth of God's love and goodness and sovereignty not by my emotions.
> 
> Mxx

Welcome Maria_R

I have been ttc for 13 months and I have very Heavy periods with a lot of pain and nausea. Some months I feel as if my uterus is been wretched from my body. So I understand what you are going through every month. The doctor says if I want to get pregnant I have to stay off all medication and bear the pain. I have been praying that God heals me and I have found out that it is getting easier to bear each month. I will pray for you that your healing comes. Hang in there the Lord is your strength. Hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## Godsjewel

Do not be afraid, Daniel, for from the first day that you set your heart on understanding this and on humbling yourself before your God, your words were heard, and I have come in response to your words. But the prince of the kingdom of Persia was withstanding me for twenty-one days...
Daniel 10:12-13

Scripture tells us amazing things about an amazing man named Daniel. He served God faithfully when it was easy, and he served Him faithfully when it was not. He and his friends stood out from their peers as being brilliant, exceptional servants and were placed in positions of honor and authority. It should have been a piece of cake for Daniel to get a prayer through to Heaven, right? After all, he stood as a shining example of what God expected from His people. He should have had a microwave prayer life! Say a prayer, wait a few seconds, and presto! Theres your answered prayer right in front of you! Right?

Wrong!

Daniel 10 reveals a terrifying event in Daniels life. God pulled back the curtains of Heaven and revealed a vision to Daniel that no one else was permitted to see. The men who were with him were overcome with such fear that they ran away and hid--and they didnt even see the vision! Daniel did not eat for three weeks while he sought God for answers. Prayer after prayer was offered, yet no answer came. He must have sought God with such fervency, yet the Heavens remained silent. Did God really hear his prayers?

21 days after the vision, Daniel had a visitor. An angel appeared to Daniel to encourage him. He told him that from the very first day Daniel uttered the first prayer about the vision, his words were heard. God had not been ignoring him. Rather, He had heard every word that Daniel offered. He saw every frustration. Counted every tear. The angel announced that he had come in response to those prayers and those tears that Daniel cried in humility and dedication, determined to pray until Heaven moved. The angel told Daniel of a war in the heavenly realm where battle was going on his behalf, and that the warriors of God had prevailed. 

Daniel kept praying. 

Heavenly warriors kept fighting on Daniels behalf.

Victory was won.

Daniel was persistent in his prayer. He prayed the entire 21 days. What if Daniel stopped praying on day 20? What if he stopped praying on day 14 or day 3? What if Daniel let what he could see with his eyes determine what he believed in his heart? Would the outcome have been the same? I think not.

Dont give up the battle you wage against infertility. Who knows the victory God will bring into your life if youll just stay in the fight? This may or may not mean that you should keep trying to conceive and push aside other options. What it does mean is, stay in the battle! Pray and seek God even on the days you cant hear His voice telling you what to do. Dont give up on His plan for your family! He may bring victory to you by blessing your womb with a baby. He may bring victory to you through the breath-taking miracle of adoption. Victory may be ushered into your heart on the wings of peace. He never runs out of options! He never runs out of ideas! Perhaps battle is being waged in the Heavenlies on your behalf right now!

However, the victory comes, just dont stop! Dont stop being faithful. Dont stop trusting. Dont stop praying. Dont stop asking God to bring children into your life. 

Maybe, just maybe, today is your day 21!


----------



## Maria_R

Thanks- its good to know I'm not the only one- well done for hanging in there for 13 months. Will pray for you too. xx


----------



## beckysprayer

Byson said:


> Maria_R said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am new to this site and noticed the thread. Could really do with prayer and encouragement at the moment.
> 
> We've been TTC for 5 months, which I know isn't long. We started out with an attitude of 'we're not trying, we've just stopped trying not to'. But I used to take the pill to control my cycles (heavy heavy, painful, nauseating periods). Every month we dont get pregnant, I have the disappointment of that, plus the excrutiating pain. The last couple of months, we have been more earnestly ttc because normal cycles are so draining for me when I am not on the pill.
> 
> This month, I was late by 3-4 days, but bpn. I had been cramping without bleeding for 4 days and it was getting worse, with v light spotting- not AF. I saw the GP yesterday and she sent me to hospital to rule out an ectopic. They did scans and thank God, it wasn't that- but they couldn't explain why I was in so much pain. The doctor said that my uterus looked mid cycle (5 weeks after my last af!) and they couldn,t find one of my ovaries (!) They also found a fibroid, which is prob why my periods are so heavy. It left me with more questions than answers if I'm honest... I have to go back next week and they are going to try to see the 'missing' ovary then.
> 
> Last night I woke up in a pool of blood (despite having a pad on just in case) and have been painfully bleeding and flooding ever since- so I am guessing this is my late af (and I wasnt mid cycle like the doctor thought):(
> 
> I have seen the doctor regarding the heavy periods, and she prescribed tranexamic acid- but I have had it in the past and it didn't work. I can't take strong painkillers until I know I am not bfp- which means if this were to carry on every month, I dont know how long I can carry on ttc
> 
> Just wondering if any of you ladies have struggled with bad periods and how you cope TTC along side that?
> 
> Mainly though, I really need to be able to trust God and know that he is good. I am crying alot- partly the physical pain and partly the emotional, and I want to be ruled by the truth of God's love and goodness and sovereignty not by my emotions.
> 
> Mxx
> 
> Welcome Maria_R
> 
> I have been ttc for 13 months and I have very Heavy periods with a lot of pain and nausea. Some months I feel as if my uterus is been wretched from my body. So I understand what you are going through every month. The doctor says if I want to get pregnant I have to stay off all medication and bear the pain. I have been praying that God heals me and I have found out that it is getting easier to bear each month. I will pray for you that your healing comes. Hang in there the Lord is your strength. Hope you get your BFP soonClick to expand...

Praying for both of you! I pray the pain goes away and you are blessed with BFPs soon! :hig:


----------



## beckysprayer

First, I'm on my phone so please exxuse any crazy typos. I can't figure out how to edit properly on my phone once I submit a post.

My body is crazy this month! Af is late with no signs that she is coming other than a backache that I've had for a week. I usually get a backache two bays before af comes so I'm not sure what is up with that. I took a FRER this morning and it was stark white. I wish af would hurry up and get here so I can move on to the next month (and stop holding on to hope and getting disappointed!). Just weird and annoying and had to complain to somone :) Af always comes after I take a test so I am sure she will come in a few hours :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> First, I'm on my phone so please exxuse any crazy typos. I can't figure out how to edit properly on my phone once I submit a post.
> 
> My body is crazy this month! Af is late with no signs that she is coming other than a backache that I've had for a week. I usually get a backache two bays before af comes so I'm not sure what is up with that. I took a FRER this morning and it was stark white. I wish af would hurry up and get here so I can move on to the next month (and stop holding on to hope and getting disappointed!). Just weird and annoying and had to complain to somone :) Af always comes after I take a test so I am sure she will come in a few hours :haha:

Haha! I'm in the same boat as you sis. I took a test on Sunday and it was stark white and now waiting for AF to arrive as well.


----------



## Heather11

beckysprayer said:


> First, I'm on my phone so please exxuse any crazy typos. I can't figure out how to edit properly on my phone once I submit a post.
> 
> My body is crazy this month! Af is late with no signs that she is coming other than a backache that I've had for a week. I usually get a backache two bays before af comes so I'm not sure what is up with that. I took a FRER this morning and it was stark white. I wish af would hurry up and get here so I can move on to the next month (and stop holding on to hope and getting disappointed!). Just weird and annoying and had to complain to somone :) Af always comes after I take a test so I am sure she will come in a few hours :haha:


Argh I hate that!!!!!!!! I took a test this morning and it was stark white as well! UGH I still have a couple of more days to go, but blah!!! :flower:


----------



## Just_married

Hello girls,
Just in need of some cheering up. I know there are people worse off than me and I appreciate that so much so I apologise of my post sounds like I'm feeling sorry for myself.

Since Saturday I feel like I've been on an emotional rollercoaster. Both sat & sun I bled so badly & my uterus even went into contractions. Had to go to hosp and doc said I was just unlucky this month but wouldn't do a blood test or anything as I told her I had tested & got bfn before af was due. The whole thing frightened me so much & I ended up having to take a post surgery dose of tranexamic acid for 2 days, plus 2 other painkillers. 
The next day I heard a friend & workmate from the island I used to live on had died from cancer. I cried all day, dh didn't understand. In preparation for his funeral his friends took his body to sea & sailed him round to his home village 6 miles away. 
Then yesterday i logged onto FB to see members of my mums large family all sharing scan pic of my (unmarried teenage) cousins baby. I dont grudge the girl anything im glad she has a large supportive family, but it was one more visual reminder of our journey in ltttc. 
Then today I heard that the police are reopening the murder enquiry for a college classmate of mines who was murdered 20yrs ago. It just brings everything back and I'm crying all the time. 

I would just appreciate some prayer support tonight. Sad, weary and hate feeling so negative. 
Thank you x


----------



## Rdy2bAMommy

I tested today at 6 a.m. (3 days late) 

Thought I would have some good news today,:nope: but instead it lead to a bucket full of tears, me throwing away my baby magazines, and hiding anything that reminded me of A.J. or Camryn (definite baby names). My mother rushed over to hold me as I cried like a baby. (really, no pun intended) I see that my patience is soooo thin right now. I got a big ol' :bfn: Still no AF. Hmm. Im just tired and over it. 

I feel as if this is by far the hardest thing to have faith for since I feel like I use every bit of it each month regarding me TTC. Lord, help me! I'm sooo sick of the tears and the headaches. I do thank God for my mother. She just let me cry today. That was the first time she's seen me like that and actually the first time I cried about it, actually.:sadangel: I told my mom that I felt like I've done everything right, from 18 to 31. I did everything that was best for me; finished college, got married, got a good job, got a house, waited for the DH to give the thumbs up to get off contraception. This is the only time where I felt selfish and said, well since I did everything right the LEAST I could do was make sure I did what was right to get preggers!!! Yeah, big mistake. 

Big wake up call for me cause it shouldn't be about me.:dohh: But a small part of me believes that I deserve it. Gosh what should I do, cause nothing is working. I know that I can't do this in my own power! That I know for sure. But that small part of me wishes that I could make it happen. 

Lord help my mind. June will be here in 2 days and I'm kinda dreading it. I don't want anymore heartbreaks.


----------



## Rdy2bAMommy

Just_married said:


> Hello girls,
> Just in need of some cheering up. I know there are people worse off than me and I appreciate that so much so I apologise of my post sounds like I'm feeling sorry for myself.
> 
> Since Saturday I feel like I've been on an emotional rollercoaster. Both sat & sun I bled so badly & my uterus even went into contractions. Had to go to hosp and doc said I was just unlucky this month but wouldn't do a blood test or anything as I told her I had tested & got bfn before af was due. The whole thing frightened me so much & I ended up having to take a post surgery dose of tranexamic acid for 2 days, plus 2 other painkillers.
> The next day I heard a friend & workmate from the island I used to live on had died from cancer. I cried all day, dh didn't understand. In preparation for his funeral his friends took his body to sea & sailed him round to his home village 6 miles away.
> Then yesterday i logged onto FB to see members of my mums large family all sharing scan puc of my (unmarried teenage) cousins baby. I dont grudge the gorl anything im glad she has a large supportive family, butvit was one more visual reminder of our journey in ltttc.
> Then today I heard that the police are reopening the murder enquiry for a college classmate of mines who was murdered 20yrs ago. It just brings everything back and I'm crying all the time.
> 
> I would just appreciate some prayer support tonight. Sad, weary and hate feeling so negative.
> Thank you x

I understand. I had a horrible day today too. I pray your day goes well. You will be in my prayers tonight.


----------



## beckysprayer

Just_married said:


> Hello girls,
> Just in need of some cheering up. I know there are people worse off than me and I appreciate that so much so I apologise of my post sounds like I'm feeling sorry for myself.
> 
> Since Saturday I feel like I've been on an emotional rollercoaster. Both sat & sun I bled so badly & my uterus even went into contractions. Had to go to hosp and doc said I was just unlucky this month but wouldn't do a blood test or anything as I told her I had tested & got bfn before af was due. The whole thing frightened me so much & I ended up having to take a post surgery dose of tranexamic acid for 2 days, plus 2 other painkillers.
> The next day I heard a friend & workmate from the island I used to live on had died from cancer. I cried all day, dh didn't understand. In preparation for his funeral his friends took his body to sea & sailed him round to his home village 6 miles away.
> Then yesterday i logged onto FB to see members of my mums large family all sharing scan pic of my (unmarried teenage) cousins baby. I dont grudge the girl anything im glad she has a large supportive family, but it was one more visual reminder of our journey in ltttc.
> Then today I heard that the police are reopening the murder enquiry for a college classmate of mines who was murdered 20yrs ago. It just brings everything back and I'm crying all the time.
> 
> I would just appreciate some prayer support tonight. Sad, weary and hate feeling so negative.
> Thank you x

I'm so sorry to hear all of this! :hugs: I will be praying for you and for the family of your former classmate. God's plans don't always make sense to us, but we can rest assured in His promise that He always knows what's best for us. The wait for what you want can be treacherous at times though.



Rdy2bAMommy said:


> I tested today at 6 a.m. (3 days late)
> 
> Thought I would have some good news today,:nope: but instead it lead to a bucket full of tears, me throwing away my baby magazines, and hiding anything that reminded me of A.J. or Camryn (definite baby names). My mother rushed over to hold me as I cried like a baby. (really, no pun intended) I see that my patience is soooo thin right now. I got a big ol' :bfn: Still no AF. Hmm. Im just tired and over it.
> 
> I feel as if this is by far the hardest thing to have faith for since I feel like I use every bit of it each month regarding me TTC. Lord, help me! I'm sooo sick of the tears and the headaches. I do thank God for my mother. She just let me cry today. That was the first time she's seen me like that and actually the first time I cried about it, actually.:sadangel: I told my mom that I felt like I've done everything right, from 18 to 31. I did everything that was best for me; finished college, got married, got a good job, got a house, waited for the DH to give the thumbs up to get off contraception. This is the only time where I felt selfish and said, well since I did everything right the LEAST I could do was make sure I did what was right to get preggers!!! Yeah, big mistake.
> 
> Big wake up call for me cause it shouldn't be about me.:dohh: But a small part of me believes that I deserve it. Gosh what should I do, cause nothing is working. I know that I can't do this in my own power! That I know for sure. But that small part of me wishes that I could make it happen.
> 
> Lord help my mind. June will be here in 2 days and I'm kinda dreading it. I don't want anymore heartbreaks.

:hugs: I completely understand! TTC definitely tests my faith in God's plan for my life more than anything else I have ever experienced. It can be so hard not knowing why we have to wait when people who are not faithful at all are getting what we desire. :nope: Just know you are not alone in this and despite any negative feelings we may have, God loves us and His perfect will for your life and my life is far better than anything we have planned.


----------



## beckysprayer

This is one of my favorite verses from an old country gospel song. It always reminds me how much God loves us and how much we can trust in him:

God picked up a sparrow that could no longer fly
He brushed off its wounds and then watched it soar into the sky
If Hes mindful of creation, on this I can depend
I am His child and I can place all my trust in Him 

To God be the glory for all the good in our lives!:flower:


----------



## Shellvz

*Trust His Heart *lyrics
Babbie Mason

All things work for our good
Though sometimes we can't
See how they could

Struggles that break our hearts in two
Sometimes blind us to the truth

Our Father knows what's best for us
His ways are not our own

So when your pathway grows dim
And you just can't see him,
Remember He's still on the throne

*Chorus:

God is too wise to be mistaken
God is too good to be unkind

So when you don't understand
When don't see his plan
When you can't trace his hand

Trust His Heart*

He sees the master plan
He holds the future in his hand,

Don't live as those who have no hope,
All our hope is found in him.

We see the present clearly
But he sees the first and last

And like a tapestry He's weaving you and me,
To someday be just like him

Bridge:

He alone is faithful and true
He alone knows what is best for you

:hugs:


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Girls, what a lovely christian forum to find :) A forum dedicated to woman that love and praise God through the sunshine and the rain. I want to thankyou for all being apart of this forum and contributing in their own way. I pray it will reach many womens hearts.

xxx_faithful summary.
* I'm 25 yrs old
* My husband and i have been trying for 2+yrs
* 3 miscarriages (4weeks, 11weeks and 5weeks)
* PCOS

It does not matter what the Dr's have said. It does not matter how big of a condition you have. It does not matter how low the % in which you have been told you can have kids. No other opinion on earth will ever matter. God is BIGGER then your problems.

"Don't tell your creator how big your problem is. Tell your problem how big your Creator is."

XXX


----------



## xxx_faithful

I just want to let you know it is okay. It is okay to feel sad, angry, frustrated, mad. But not hopeless. We need that hope to move on to the next day, to see the sunshine through the pain and to KNOW and truely know God does love us and want the best for us. We may not always agree, but arent we lucky that God is God, and he knows whats already going to happen, so we should lean and draw close to him through these times.
Comfort is always found when we call on him xx


----------



## xxx_faithful

"Pray and seek God even on the days you cant hear His voice telling you what to do. "

Amen. You are a real encouragement in many womans lives. xx


----------



## xxx_faithful

uwa_amanda said:


> Well...my baby sister is graduating from high school tonight. Wearing (mostly) waterproof makeup since I know I'll be a little emotional. The :witch: made her appearance today too. :dohh:

May i ask what you have done and what havent you tried throughout your 6yrs of trying? Such as dr's? specialists? drugs? natural? anything interesting you have tried or heard of?

I admire your strength and determination after so many years to still keep trying although temporarily on a break. I have been trying for 2+yrs.. and have had some m/c too... it is hard but comforting feeling close to other people on here going through similiar times of longing.:hugs:


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> When things dont go as you would like, accept the situation immediately. If you indulge in feelings of regret, they can easily spill over the line into resentment. Remember that I am sovereign over your circumstances, and humble yourself under My mighty hand. Rejoice in what I am doing in your life, even though it is beyond your understanding.
> 
> I am the way, the truth, and the life. In Me you have everything you need, both for this life and for the life yet to come. Dont let the impact of the world shatter your thinking or draw you away from focusing on Me. The ultimate challenge is to keep fixing your eyes on Me, no matter what is going on around you. When I am central in your thinking, you are able to view circumstances from My perspective.
> 
> Humble yourselves, therefore, under Gods mighty hand, that he may lift you up in due time. Cast all your anxiety on him because he cares for you.
> 1 Peter 5:6-7
> 
> Jesus answered, I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me. John 14:6
> 
> I took this from my devotions book called, Jesus Calling.



Amazing. God loves that we use our pain. Yes use our pain to do good in others. Your pain has in time turned to strength, and the way you positively afffect women on this site inspires me to be more like you. Thankyou for starting this blog. I pray and wish you a family of many, and a life full of compassion and love xx


----------



## uwa_amanda

xxx_faithful said:


> uwa_amanda said:
> 
> 
> Well...my baby sister is graduating from high school tonight. Wearing (mostly) waterproof makeup since I know I'll be a little emotional. The :witch: made her appearance today too. :dohh:
> 
> May i ask what you have done and what havent you tried throughout your 6yrs of trying? Such as dr's? specialists? drugs? natural? anything interesting you have tried or heard of?
> 
> I admire your strength and determination after so many years to still keep trying although temporarily on a break. I have been trying for 2+yrs.. and have had some m/c too... it is hard but comforting feeling close to other people on here going through similiar times of longing.:hugs:Click to expand...

I have never had a :bfp:...EVER. We did five years of ttc without medical intervention...just thought it wasn't the right time. I have always had irregular periods but my irregular periods were getting worse so that is when we sought medical help. I was prescribed Provera to regulate my periods since I found out I wasn't ovulating. Started Clomid three months later at 50 mg for three months and then bumped it up to 100 mg for the other five cycles before my DH got another SA done. Results from that came back not too good, so we just decided that we are going to go on a break from all of this. My DH is a disabled veteran so he has to get clearance from the VA to get an ultrasound of his goods at the urologist that they sent him to, and that can take an act of Congress to do.

We haven't seen a fertility specialist because, to be brutally honest, we can't afford it. We decided when I started the Clomid regimens that if they don't work, then it's not meant for us to be at that point in our lives. We cannot afford IUI, IVF, or adoption and my insurance doesn't cover anything infertility related. We aren't willing to throw thousands of dollars at something that has a slight chance at working.

I have always been skeptical at natural remedies that I read about on these forums, so no, I haven't tried any of those.

After we decided to take a break from it all, I went through a couple of days where I thought I was weak for not "staying the course." I started to worry that I was going to fall back into depression. I have been diagnosed with and treated in the past for depression coupled with panic attacks. But I realize now that I am a lot stronger than I think I am. :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Just_married said:


> Hello girls,
> Just in need of some cheering up. I know there are people worse off than me and I appreciate that so much so I apologise of my post sounds like I'm feeling sorry for myself.
> 
> Since Saturday I feel like I've been on an emotional rollercoaster. Both sat & sun I bled so badly & my uterus even went into contractions. Had to go to hosp and doc said I was just unlucky this month but wouldn't do a blood test or anything as I told her I had tested & got bfn before af was due. The whole thing frightened me so much & I ended up having to take a post surgery dose of tranexamic acid for 2 days, plus 2 other painkillers.
> The next day I heard a friend & workmate from the island I used to live on had died from cancer. I cried all day, dh didn't understand. In preparation for his funeral his friends took his body to sea & sailed him round to his home village 6 miles away.
> Then yesterday i logged onto FB to see members of my mums large family all sharing scan pic of my (unmarried teenage) cousins baby. I dont grudge the girl anything im glad she has a large supportive family, but it was one more visual reminder of our journey in ltttc.
> Then today I heard that the police are reopening the murder enquiry for a college classmate of mines who was murdered 20yrs ago. It just brings everything back and I'm crying all the time.
> 
> I would just appreciate some prayer support tonight. Sad, weary and hate feeling so negative.
> Thank you x

Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry to hear about all of these things going on in your life. I know we serve a mighty God who is the Prince of Peace, and I pray you feel His peace during this time :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

xxx_faithful said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> When things dont go as you would like, accept the situation immediately. If you indulge in feelings of regret, they can easily spill over the line into resentment. Remember that I am sovereign over your circumstances, and humble yourself under My mighty hand. Rejoice in what I am doing in your life, even though it is beyond your understanding.
> 
> I am the way, the truth, and the life. In Me you have everything you need, both for this life and for the life yet to come. Dont let the impact of the world shatter your thinking or draw you away from focusing on Me. The ultimate challenge is to keep fixing your eyes on Me, no matter what is going on around you. When I am central in your thinking, you are able to view circumstances from My perspective.
> 
> Humble yourselves, therefore, under Gods mighty hand, that he may lift you up in due time. Cast all your anxiety on him because he cares for you.
> 1 Peter 5:6-7
> 
> Jesus answered, I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me. John 14:6
> 
> I took this from my devotions book called, Jesus Calling.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing. God loves that we use our pain. Yes use our pain to do good in others. Your pain has in time turned to strength, and the way you positively afffect women on this site inspires me to be more like you. Thankyou for starting this blog. I pray and wish you a family of many, and a life full of compassion and love xxClick to expand...

Thank you sweetie! God is good and working on our behalf, even if we don't see it. So glad you decided to join us on this journey :hugs:

What's your name?


----------



## Godsjewel

I have a precious friend. He is pretty amazing! He thinks I am wonderful no matter what I say, what I do or what I look like. Its really hard to find a friend like this, you know! Every time he sees me, he acts like I am the greatest thing hes ever seen. If I allow it, he goes with me everywhere I go. If I tell him he cant go, he looks like it absolutely breaks his heart. That beautiful, auburn hair and those dark brown eyes get to me every time. So does his cute, little wet nose and wagging tail. Yep. Ive got a bad case of puppy love!

You see, there are few friends in life like a friend who sticks as close as my puppy. He loves me and wants to stay with me all throughout my day. Hes almost like a living magnet--sticking with me through thick and thin.

But theres a Friend who sticks even closer than a puppy! Jesus Christ is your friend who will never, ever leave your side. Scripture is full of this reassurance. Its almost like Jesus Friendship Resume!

Family can be a great source of support through this struggle with infertility. Unfortunately, some cannot enjoy the blessing of strong families, or are loved by those who cannot understand the heartache that infertility brings. What then?

There is a friend who sticks closer than a brother. 
Proverbs 18:24

But what if your infertility struggle has lasted far longer than you ever imagined? Will He stay with you through the years?

I am with you always, even to the end of the age 
Matthew 28:20

It seems that all of your friends have children. You feel like you stand alone. 

Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid or terrified..., for the LORD your God goes with you; he will never leave you nor forsake you."
Deuteronomy 31:6

The future is uncertain! How can you cope when you do not know what the years ahead will hold? Will there be children or will I have to walk through life alone?

The LORD himself goes before you and will be with you; he will never leave you nor forsake you. Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged."
Deuteronomy 31:8

All these promises sound great, but they were written to people living thousands of years ago! Im not riding camels to work today! Im fighting traffic to get to the fertility clinic for more blood work! How do I know these promises are for me?

May the LORD our God be with us as he was with our fathers; may he never leave us nor forsake us.
1 Kings 8:57

As I was with Moses, so I will be with you; I will never leave you nor forsake you. 
Joshua 1:5

The greatest love story ever?

Greater love has no one than this, that one lay down his life for his friends.
John 15:13

So you have a friend in Jesus! Hell never leave no matter the intensity of your struggle with infertility, or how long you must fight. You have a Friend who sticks closer than a brother-or a puppy!


----------



## Maria_R

Just_married said:


> Hello girls,
> Just in need of some cheering up. I know there are people worse off than me and I appreciate that so much so I apologise of my post sounds like I'm feeling sorry for myself.
> 
> Since Saturday I feel like I've been on an emotional rollercoaster. Both sat & sun I bled so badly & my uterus even went into contractions. Had to go to hosp and doc said I was just unlucky this month but wouldn't do a blood test or anything as I told her I had tested & got bfn before af was due. The whole thing frightened me so much & I ended up having to take a post surgery dose of tranexamic acid for 2 days, plus 2 other painkillers.
> The next day I heard a friend & workmate from the island I used to live on had died from cancer. I cried all day, dh didn't understand. In preparation for his funeral his friends took his body to sea & sailed him round to his home village 6 miles away.
> Then yesterday i logged onto FB to see members of my mums large family all sharing scan pic of my (unmarried teenage) cousins baby. I dont grudge the girl anything im glad she has a large supportive family, but it was one more visual reminder of our journey in ltttc.
> Then today I heard that the police are reopening the murder enquiry for a college classmate of mines who was murdered 20yrs ago. It just brings everything back and I'm crying all the time.
> 
> I would just appreciate some prayer support tonight. Sad, weary and hate feeling so negative.
> Thank you x

Hey- just saw your message- and praying for you right now. Sometimes you just need to cry and bring it all to Jesus. Sounds like lots all in one go. Remember- he is with you through it all, and never leaves or forsakes you and is working all things out for the good of those who love him- even when we don't see or understand it.

Also- just wanted to thank anyone who prayed for me yesterday. I am much more peaceful and the hospital have given me stronger painkillers and recommended I see a specialist to get to the bottom of things. The main thing is though that I regained perspective and am leaning on the Lord- so thanks.


----------



## Heather11

So I caved this morning and took a test and of course a BFN that stick was are white as white can be! ARGH!!!!!! So I was pretty ok with it as I knew it was still a little early and then I got a text from a friend with an ultra sound picture of baby #3 ARGH!! I just want 1!!!!!!! of course I am very happy for her, but I am so ready for some good news too!


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> So I caved this morning and took a test and of course a BFN that stick was are white as white can be! ARGH!!!!!! So I was pretty ok with it as I knew it was still a little early and then I got a text from a friend with an ultra sound picture of baby #3 ARGH!! I just want 1!!!!!!! of course I am very happy for her, but I am so ready for some good news too!

Sorry hun :hugs: I know how you feel.


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> So I caved this morning and took a test and of course a BFN that stick was are white as white can be! ARGH!!!!!! So I was pretty ok with it as I knew it was still a little early and then I got a text from a friend with an ultra sound picture of baby #3 ARGH!! I just want 1!!!!!!! of course I am very happy for her, but I am so ready for some good news too!
> 
> Sorry hun :hugs: I know how you feel.Click to expand...

That is why I love this thread because the empathy is real and it really makes a difference! :flower:


----------



## beckysprayer

Heather11 said:


> So I caved this morning and took a test and of course a BFN that stick was are white as white can be! ARGH!!!!!! So I was pretty ok with it as I knew it was still a little early and then I got a text from a friend with an ultra sound picture of baby #3 ARGH!! I just want 1!!!!!!! of course I am very happy for her, but I am so ready for some good news too!

:hugs: I'm so sorry, I hate seeing how white those BFNs are. Such a let down, isn't it :nope:. I try to think of it not as one more month without a baby, but one more month closer to my baby being in my arms :hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

Hi ladies. I'm praying for you all. I totally understand your frustration but we can't give up! :)


----------



## xxx_faithful

uwa_amanda said:


> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uwa_amanda said:
> 
> 
> Well...my baby sister is graduating from high school tonight. Wearing (mostly) waterproof makeup since I know I'll be a little emotional. The :witch: made her appearance today too. :dohh:
> 
> May i ask what you have done and what havent you tried throughout your 6yrs of trying? Such as dr's? specialists? drugs? natural? anything interesting you have tried or heard of?
> 
> I admire your strength and determination after so many years to still keep trying although temporarily on a break. I have been trying for 2+yrs.. and have had some m/c too... it is hard but comforting feeling close to other people on here going through similiar times of longing.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have never had a :bfp:...EVER. We did five years of ttc without medical intervention...just thought it wasn't the right time. I have always had irregular periods but my irregular periods were getting worse so that is when we sought medical help. I was prescribed Provera to regulate my periods since I found out I wasn't ovulating. Started Clomid three months later at 50 mg for three months and then bumped it up to 100 mg for the other five cycles before my DH got another SA done. Results from that came back not too good, so we just decided that we are going to go on a break from all of this. My DH is a disabled veteran so he has to get clearance from the VA to get an ultrasound of his goods at the urologist that they sent him to, and that can take an act of Congress to do.
> 
> We haven't seen a fertility specialist because, to be brutally honest, we can't afford it. We decided when I started the Clomid regimens that if they don't work, then it's not meant for us to be at that point in our lives. We cannot afford IUI, IVF, or adoption and my insurance doesn't cover anything infertility related. We aren't willing to throw thousands of dollars at something that has a slight chance at working.
> 
> I have always been skeptical at natural remedies that I read about on these forums, so no, I haven't tried any of those.
> 
> After we decided to take a break from it all, I went through a couple of days where I thought I was weak for not "staying the course." I started to worry that I was going to fall back into depression. I have been diagnosed with and treated in the past for depression coupled with panic attacks. But I realize now that I am a lot stronger than I think I am. :flower:Click to expand...


WOW.......... all i can so is oh my goodness. You have incredible strength and dont ever let anyone tell you otherwise. You also have such endurance for going through what you have gone through. 

I have always been super duper healthy (i infact studied Nutritional Medicine). I live a carb free, unprocessed life and go to the gym. For me it was A HUGE shock when it took a few months to realise something wasnt right. May i suggest something to you, if you are open to it of course. There is a natural remedy known to balance out womans hormones, balance moods, eleviate PMS symptons and regulate cycles. It can be bought at a chemist for $22 and is called 'chaste tree' or if your lucky you can buy a year's supply on ebay for the same price. I have had irregular periods aswell ever since i could remember (averaging 7 weeks apart) so i never know when i ovulate. I tried chaste tree from a recommendation from a herbalist and i had to stop taking them momentarily because it regulated me so effectively. I highly recommend the herb.

I also tried provera and serophene. My specialist recommended i up my dose to 150mg as i wasnt responding to ovulation after my miscarriage. I am set to try acupuncture a lady who specialises in fertility. I have had good stories about acupuncture healing the body's blockages :kiss: So just a few things to think about and to give you hope for when you feel energised to give it another crack :D please remember you are not weak for giving it a break, your infact amazing. Because your relaxing your heart and mind from the stress of it all. It also gives you an opportunity to revitilise :)

I have also suffered from severe depression, man we are too alike! lol. Its not easy at all! and noone can understand but those that have been through it. I am there for you. Ok? X


----------



## xxx_faithful

teako22 said:


> I was glad to read this forum. So many people are anti religion or just afraid to talk about it. Like having faith makes you a crazy weird person. My husband and I have been 7 years now (8 yrs in august). We started ttc January 2008. My husband was about to graduate college and already had great job lined up with a top company. I had been ready for years but never pressured him. I wanted to make sure that he was ready. I was so excited when he said that he wanted me to have my iud removed. In June of 2008 doctors found a six and a half pound cancerous tumor attached to my abdominal wall. So we had to put a hold on ttc until 2010. I went through radiation treatments and was ecstatic when I found out latter that it did no damage to my fertility. When we still didn't get pregnant my husband was tested and had really low counts. In December 2011 he went in for verecocele surgery. We had good news this month that the surgery worked.
> Through all of this I have found it hard to just wait on Gods plans. Sometimes the wait just seems to much. I always feel like I'm just waiting for the next thing to go wrong.

Although it is easy to think like someone would without God in their lives, and wait for the next bad thing to go wrong. But we have to realise we aren't like others so we cannot think like they would. We know how powerful God is and so we cannot rely on God to answer our prayers we pray half heartedly for. We must expect a breakthrough, we must expect an answer, we must expect a miracle, we must expect God to hear us, heal us, save us and protect us. 

My husband was tested and was found to have average>low sperm count so he takes menevit recommended by our specialist to fix the issue. Works a charm =)


----------



## BRK06

James 1:2-3 Whenever trouble comes your way, let it be an opportunity for joy. For when your faith is tested, your endurance has a chance to grow (NLT).


When golf balls were first manufactured, their covers were smooth. Golfers soon discovered that after the balls had been roughed up a bit, they were able to get more distance out of them. Manufacturers then began producing golf balls with dimpled covers.

Life is a lot like that. It takes some rough spots to make us go our farthest. It takes some storms to teach us that God is faithful and will provide the strength to stand firm.

The Apostle Paul knew all about storms. As a fully devoted follower of Christ, Paul was despised, slandered, mistreated, abused and poor. He had every right to be angry and distressed but instead chose joy. We own nothing, and yet we have everything (2 Corinthians 6:8-10 NLT).

I never fully understood the amazing truth behind Pauls words because I had never really lived their truth  until 1995  when I found myself sitting at the bottom of a deep, dark pit. Clinical depression, the psychologist called it. The name was irrelevant to me. All I knew was that it was the most hellish place I had ever been and I had absolutely no idea how to escape. I was paralyzed and totally helpless  the perfect setting for a miracle. Sitting at the feet of Jesus, stripped of my human efforts and impotent plans, I discovered the life changing truth that He did not come to eliminate the storms in my life. No  He came to fill those storms with His presence. I was not delivered from that pit until I was delivered in that pit.

Because joy is a deeply-rooted confidence that God is in control, it only stands to reason that the highest joy will come through the greatest pain. The greater the pain, the more we are forced to search for and cling to the hand of God. But that only happens when we choose the right attitude toward pain.

James 1:2-3 Whenever trouble comes your way, let it be an opportunity for joy. For when your faith is tested, your endurance has a chance to grow. (NLT)

When was the last time you threw a party to celebrate the trials and storms in life? Gods ways are higher than our ways and most human reactions are in direct opposition to the paradoxical ways of God. Honestly, there are times when what He has asked me to do simply does not make sense  to me. And there we find the problem. Faith is a matter of blind obedience, not human logic.

At the heart of every storm is victory  waiting to be claimed. The words of James offer the perfect backdrop for every life storm.


Father, I come to You, asking for the strength to withstand the storm in my life. Forgive me for giving in to the fear and doubt instead of turning to you in faith. I now turn to You, Lord. I choose to lean on You. Show me the way.
In Jesus name,
Amen


----------



## BRK06

Hi Ladies! :hi: I finally have some time to check back in! We just got back from my stepdaughter's graduation! I've kept you ladies in thought and prayer in my absence though! Welcome to all the new sisters! I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you better! Yukki- Yay for your little princess!! :happydance:

God has done some wonderful things in my life this week! I was getting pretty bummed because my angel's due date is coming up next week and I wasn't sure how things were going to go at my stepdaughter's graduation. (Long story short, I have two stepdaughters that I love very much, but my relationship with the older one was really strained for the last couple of years) Well, we went to the graduation and her party after and dinner a couple days after that and it was amazing! Everything seems to have turned around for better, and I'm so happy because it was breaking my heart to be on the outs with her. Before we left, she hugged us and told us she loved us :cry: On the way back to the hotel that night, I was praising God (while trying not to cry... I'm such a sap! :haha: ) and thanking Him for everything when out of the blue I thought, "If I was still preggo, I wouldn't have been able to make this trip and set things right with her." Isn't that something? 

I'm so grateful God is in control and He does what is best for me! I know He has a plan to make something wonderful come from our time of waiting and heartbreak and frustration for all of us! Just praise Him for the blessings you do have while you wait for the ones you've been praying for! Our God is an awesome God! 

Fear not, for I have redeemed you; I have summoned you by name; you are mine. When you pass through the waters, I will be with you; and when you pass through the rivers, they will not sweep over you. When you walk through the fire, you will not be burned; the flames will not set you ablaze. For I am the LORD, your God, the Holy One of Israel, your Savior. (Isaiah 43:1-3, NIV)


----------



## Godsjewel

I ran out of gas the other day. I dont mean I let my fuel get a little low. I mean I ran all the way out of gas to the point that my car wouldnt budge an inch. Not one smidgen. It wasnt that I was out of money or didnt have a wallet full of credit cards. I just didnt notice the gas light that was shining as brightly as a fog light at the bottom of my dashboard. Maybe I thought I was in too much of a hurry to take a few minutes to pull into a gas station and fill up. Whatever the case, I found myself in a busy parking lot watching everyone around me scurry off to where they needed to go and my car just sat there, gas tank parched and dry, and pulled out my trusty cell phone to call for help. Within a half hour or so my parents came to my rescue, chauffeured me to a nearby gas station and I returned with sloshing fuel can in hand. My carriage sputtered back to life and I sped down the road to finish filling my tank, all the while hearing the gleeful offers my giggling dad was making to give me gas money if I needed it.

Have you run out of gas? Im not talking about your vehicle. Im speaking of your heart. Infertility can take such a toll on you and if youre not careful you can spiritually run out of gas. You may not have noticed the warning signs either. Maybe youve prayed for a baby until you simply dont know what words to offer to heaven any more so you began to occasionally skip your quiet time. Now you dont even remember the last time you had personal devotions. Perhaps your Bible has a layer of dust on it. It can become so difficult to lift your hands in worship when your heart is heavy in grief following the miscarriage of your precious baby. You may be finding yourself running out of gas. 

If your heart has run out of fuel, youre a lot like my car. You may be unable to function. It didnt matter how nice my car looked to anyone passing by, I couldnt start the engine and drive down the road without gasoline. You may look fine to your friends or co-workers. People may not even know the burden of baby hunger you carry, but if your heart is spiritually out of gas, you cant function the way God designed you to. You, my friend, need a fill up.

How do you revive your spiritual engine? One very specific way is found in the book of Lamentations. (A book named mourning may seem a strange starting point for a spiritual revival, but perhaps one who has felt close companionship understands how to survive heartache better than one who has not.) Lamentations 3:21-22 says This I recall to my mind, therefore I have hope. The LORDS loving kindnesses indeed never cease, for His compassions never fail. They are new every morning; Great is Your faithfulness. If your spiritual tank was on empty yesterday because you started another period or you received another baby shower invitation in the mail, take heart. Gods compassions toward you are new every morning and His faithfulness is great. The writer of Lamentations says he recalls these things to his mind when he is discouraged. When your heart hurts, remind yourself that God is faithful to you and that His compassion toward you is new every day. Remind yourself that you can have hope because of Gods great faithfulness and allow your spiritual fuel tank to begin to refill.

Romans 15:4 says For everything that was written in the past was written to teach us, so that through endurance and the encouragement of the Scriptures we might have hope. There are countless instances in the Bible of God doing the impossible for and through common people. Because of Gods intervention in the lives of ordinary humans, a teenage boy overcame a lion and a bear, an axe head floated, and the walls of a city fell down because of the obedience of a glorified marching band. Of course, the most encouraging stories for you at this point in your life would have to be the repeated accounts of God granting babies to infertile couples--Abraham and Sarah, Isaac and Rebekah, Jacob and Rachel, Manoah and his wife, Hannah and Elkanah, Zacharias and Elizabeth. Read these stories. Read them again. Remind yourself that these were ordinary, flawed people who served an extraordinary, perfect God and feel hope rising within you. Do you feel your spiritual supply replenishing yet?

When I filled my gas tank with fuel an amazing thing happened. The engine roared to life. I was able to take off down the road and carry on with my day. I went to the store, ran some errands, made it home before nightfall and was able to do everything I needed to do. When your spiritual gas tank is refilled, youll find the strength to do what you need to do as well to make it through your infertility journey. God will grant the strength you need to make it through another birthday, the birth of another friends baby, the arrival of another niece or nephew. Hell help you make the right decision about medical care, adoption, or waiting a little longer. Just keep that tank filled. 

(One more quick thing. If you do run out of gas--dont forget to call a friend to help.)


----------



## stevens2010

Just what I needed to hear today Sarah. :) Thank you. 

I'm currently 5DPO and starting to dread the end of the 2WW, already gearing myself up to feel the disappointment of BFNs. 

I started off this cycle feeling so positive, then when I had my positive ovulation tests I was really feeling uplifted and boosted. I feel a little like I'm crashing down and running out of positive mental attitude. 

I know it's purely from past experience of having a period arrive, I've never been able to actually expect a BFP because I wasn't ovulating. I know the Clomid is working because my ovulation tests were so dark they made the control line look faint. Plus I actually felt it in my body with ov pains.

My problem is that I'm relying on physical signs, I feel like unless I see signs that a BFP is coming, I don't feel like I can believe it is. 

I find myself praying a familiar prayer.

Lord, please help me in my unbelief. 

:(


----------



## Just_married

Thanks ladies for your prayers and your kind words after my week from he'll.

I'm pleased to say got to see an old school type of doctor today who was the first to take me seriously and what a relief. She listened to what I said and instead of saying oh it was just bad luck this month, bad af, just one of those things....she actually said that doesn't sound normal at all. No, you weren't just unlucky this month, I believe you have an infection and that's what's caused all this pain, you were right to come in today, let's get you started on something to make you better. 

So glad I got that specific doctor and hoping the antibiotics & antimicrobials work quickly. I've been in so much pain & discomfort & been so snappy & negative. Please work ! Lol x


----------



## Godsjewel

ok, well I'm back at square one...AF got me this morning. I guess she is not getting the memo to not come around because there's a baby on board...geez:haha:

Anyone have anything fun planned this weekend?

This is my nieces last weekend with us before she heads back home, she is graduating 8th grade next Friday. I want to take her downtown and possible do some dining and shopping :thumbup:

For those of you who don't know, my hubby and I took in my niece, Marissa, for her 8th grade year. She wasn't doing well with her mom and we have helped her lose almost 50lbs, have a closer walk with the Lord and have a positive attitude towards life.


----------



## HisGrace

It's great that y'all were able to help your niece out. It's so hard for a lot of kids now, but it's amazing how much good stuff they pick up on just. by watching others when you think they aren't even paying attention. 50 lbs is awesome too. Can I come stay with you too? I want to loose 30. 

DH and I are off to Barbados on Monday. AF showed up Wednesday but it's a lot different since this is my first period after my MC. I am praying it's over soon so we can enjoy our vacation.


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Hi Ladies! :hi: I finally have some time to check back in! We just got back from my stepdaughter's graduation! I've kept you ladies in thought and prayer in my absence though! Welcome to all the new sisters! I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you better! Yukki- Yay for your little princess!! :happydance:
> 
> God has done some wonderful things in my life this week! I was getting pretty bummed because my angel's due date is coming up next week and I wasn't sure how things were going to go at my stepdaughter's graduation. (Long story short, I have two stepdaughters that I love very much, but my relationship with the older one was really strained for the last couple of years) Well, we went to the graduation and her party after and dinner a couple days after that and it was amazing! Everything seems to have turned around for better, and I'm so happy because it was breaking my heart to be on the outs with her. Before we left, she hugged us and told us she loved us :cry: On the way back to the hotel that night, I was praising God (while trying not to cry... I'm such a sap! :haha: ) and thanking Him for everything when out of the blue I thought, "If I was still preggo, I wouldn't have been able to make this trip and set things right with her." Isn't that something?
> 
> I'm so grateful God is in control and He does what is best for me! I know He has a plan to make something wonderful come from our time of waiting and heartbreak and frustration for all of us! Just praise Him for the blessings you do have while you wait for the ones you've been praying for! Our God is an awesome God!
> 
> Fear not, for I have redeemed you; I have summoned you by name; you are mine. When you pass through the waters, I will be with you; and when you pass through the rivers, they will not sweep over you. When you walk through the fire, you will not be burned; the flames will not set you ablaze. For I am the LORD, your God, the Holy One of Israel, your Savior. (Isaiah 43:1-3, NIV)

Welcome back love!!! I am so glad to hear that you had a great time at the graduation and things were smoothed over. What a great feeling that must be!! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

Hey ladies!! So today is 12DPO and this morning was a :bfn: Booo I have also been insanely crampy so I am sure :witch: is on here way! Boooooooo

This weekend I will be spent buried in the books. I am hoping to finish most of the work I need to get done before graduation! Lets hope I can stay away long enough to get it done. I have been so exhausted lately


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> It's great that y'all were able to help your niece out. It's so hard for a lot of kids now, but it's amazing how much good stuff they pick up on just. by watching others when you think they aren't even paying attention. 50 lbs is awesome too. Can I come stay with you too? I want to loose 30.
> 
> DH and I are off to Barbados on Monday. AF showed up Wednesday but it's a lot different since this is my first period after my MC. I am praying it's over soon so we can enjoy our vacation.

Instead of you coming over, how about I go to Barbados with you???

That sounds awesome, I pray you had a wonderful safe trip.


----------



## PrincessBree

Ladies!!! Today I got my FIRST EVER :bfp: I was due today and took a test and after 15 months of trying,hit and miss God has come through!!I dont know if words can describe the way which I feel right now?But there are a thousand emotions going through my mind.When I took the test and saw the line appering before my eyes I was shaking.I took the second test and two big ol lines appeared after a lil while.I am still in shock we both totally are.Last month I got prayer from a lady at church and she told my husband -"Bree is pregnant,God showed me".And it was true Jesus,Lord,Thank You for surprising me 5 days before my birthday!!!!And it was revealed to us also as I had some implantation bleeding (like 2 or 3 brown spots of blood) on my husbands birthday and we looked at eachother and said "could it be?" and Yes Lord it is!!!I had come to a point of ntnp and I didn't even know where I was in my cycle or nothing,I just completely let go!!(not saying thas a formula but thas what happened)

Ladies thank you ALL for all your prayers and love and encouragment!!!I dearly love you all!!And I am excited as I remember I said and repeated God is gonna surprise some of us in June and I KNOW that by the graCE OF GOD MOREEE BFP will be coming this MONTH in JESUS name AMEN!!!!


----------



## Heather11

PrincessBree said:


> Ladies!!! Today I got my FIRST EVER :bfp: I was due today and took a test and after 15 months of trying,hit and miss God has come through!!I dont know if words can describe the way which I feel right now?But there are a thousand emotions going through my mind.When I took the test and saw the line appering before my eyes I was shaking.I took the second test and two big ol lines appeared after a lil while.I am still in shock we both totally are.Last month I got prayer from a lady at church and she told my husband -"Bree is pregnant,God showed me".And it was true Jesus,Lord,Thank You for surprising me 5 days before my birthday!!!!And it was revealed to us also as I had some implantation bleeding (like 2 or 3 brown spots of blood) on my husbands birthday and we looked at eachother and said "could it be?" and Yes Lord it is!!!
> 
> Ladies thank you ALL for all your prayers and love and encouragment!!!I dearly love you all!!And I am excited as I remember I said and repeated God is gonna surprise some of us in June and I KNOW that by the graCE OF GOD MOREEE BFP will be coming this MONTH in JESUS name AMEN!!!!


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to you love! I am so happy for you!!!!! :flower:


----------



## PrincessBree

Heather11 said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!!! Today I got my FIRST EVER :bfp: I was due today and took a test and after 15 months of trying,hit and miss God has come through!!I dont know if words can describe the way which I feel right now?But there are a thousand emotions going through my mind.When I took the test and saw the line appering before my eyes I was shaking.I took the second test and two big ol lines appeared after a lil while.I am still in shock we both totally are.Last month I got prayer from a lady at church and she told my husband -"Bree is pregnant,God showed me".And it was true Jesus,Lord,Thank You for surprising me 5 days before my birthday!!!!And it was revealed to us also as I had some implantation bleeding (like 2 or 3 brown spots of blood) on my husbands birthday and we looked at eachother and said "could it be?" and Yes Lord it is!!!
> 
> Ladies thank you ALL for all your prayers and love and encouragment!!!I dearly love you all!!And I am excited as I remember I said and repeated God is gonna surprise some of us in June and I KNOW that by the graCE OF GOD MOREEE BFP will be coming this MONTH in JESUS name AMEN!!!!
> 
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to you love! I am so happy for you!!!!! :flower:Click to expand...

:cloud9: THanx Heather,God is soo good I can't describe my excitement!!!It feels so weird,but I truly thank God!!And I am holding out for all of the testimonies that are to come including yours :hugs: I read your posts and Im always encouraged by your strength and determination and you will be a fabulous mommy one day!!


----------



## Just_married

Bree I AM SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!

Woooohooo! 

Thank you God for this new season beginning in this amazing friend's life!


----------



## Heather11

PrincessBree said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!!! Today I got my FIRST EVER :bfp: I was due today and took a test and after 15 months of trying,hit and miss God has come through!!I dont know if words can describe the way which I feel right now?But there are a thousand emotions going through my mind.When I took the test and saw the line appering before my eyes I was shaking.I took the second test and two big ol lines appeared after a lil while.I am still in shock we both totally are.Last month I got prayer from a lady at church and she told my husband -"Bree is pregnant,God showed me".And it was true Jesus,Lord,Thank You for surprising me 5 days before my birthday!!!!And it was revealed to us also as I had some implantation bleeding (like 2 or 3 brown spots of blood) on my husbands birthday and we looked at eachother and said "could it be?" and Yes Lord it is!!!
> 
> Ladies thank you ALL for all your prayers and love and encouragment!!!I dearly love you all!!And I am excited as I remember I said and repeated God is gonna surprise some of us in June and I KNOW that by the graCE OF GOD MOREEE BFP will be coming this MONTH in JESUS name AMEN!!!!
> 
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to you love! I am so happy for you!!!!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> :cloud9: THanx Heather,God is soo good I can't describe my excitement!!!It feels so weird,but I truly thank God!!And I am holding out for all of the testimonies that are to come including yours :hugs: I read your posts and Im always encouraged by your strength and determination and you will be a fabulous mommy one day!!Click to expand...

Awww you are so sweet!!! I love this thread and I love that good things keep happening here!!! :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Just_married said:


> Bree I AM SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!
> 
> Woooohooo!
> 
> Thank you God for this new season beginning in this amazing friend's life![/QUO
> 
> 
> :hugs: Thanx CAt!!!xxLove yaxx


----------



## beckysprayer

PrincessBree said:


> Ladies!!! Today I got my FIRST EVER :bfp: I was due today and took a test and after 15 months of trying,hit and miss God has come through!!I dont know if words can describe the way which I feel right now?But there are a thousand emotions going through my mind.When I took the test and saw the line appering before my eyes I was shaking.I took the second test and two big ol lines appeared after a lil while.I am still in shock we both totally are.Last month I got prayer from a lady at church and she told my husband -"Bree is pregnant,God showed me".And it was true Jesus,Lord,Thank You for surprising me 5 days before my birthday!!!!And it was revealed to us also as I had some implantation bleeding (like 2 or 3 brown spots of blood) on my husbands birthday and we looked at eachother and said "could it be?" and Yes Lord it is!!!I had come to a point of ntnp and I didn't even know where I was in my cycle or nothing,I just completely let go!!(not saying thas a formula but thas what happened)
> 
> Ladies thank you ALL for all your prayers and love and encouragment!!!I dearly love you all!!And I am excited as I remember I said and repeated God is gonna surprise some of us in June and I KNOW that by the graCE OF GOD MOREEE BFP will be coming this MONTH in JESUS name AMEN!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats!!! That's wonderful news!! Praying for a happy and healthy nine months and a beautiful little baby in June :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## HisGrace

PrincessBree said:


> Ladies!!! Today I got my FIRST EVER :bfp: I was due today and took a test and after 15 months of trying,hit and miss God has come through!!I dont know if words can describe the way which I feel right now?But there are a thousand emotions going through my mind.When I took the test and saw the line appering before my eyes I was shaking.I took the second test and two big ol lines appeared after a lil while.I am still in shock we both totally are.Last month I got prayer from a lady at church and she told my husband -"Bree is pregnant,God showed me".And it was true Jesus,Lord,Thank You for surprising me 5 days before my birthday!!!!And it was revealed to us also as I had some implantation bleeding (like 2 or 3 brown spots of blood) on my husbands birthday and we looked at eachother and said "could it be?" and Yes Lord it is!!!I had come to a point of ntnp and I didn't even know where I was in my cycle or nothing,I just completely let go!!(not saying thas a formula but thas what happened)
> 
> Ladies thank you ALL for all your prayers and love and encouragment!!!I dearly love you all!!And I am excited as I remember I said and repeated God is gonna surprise some of us in June and I KNOW that by the graCE OF GOD MOREEE BFP will be coming this MONTH in JESUS name AMEN!!!!

PRAISE GOD!!! Bree, I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Mumma09

PrincessBree said:


> Ladies!!! Today I got my FIRST EVER :bfp: I was due today and took a test and after 15 months of trying,hit and miss God has come through!!I dont know if words can describe the way which I feel right now?But there are a thousand emotions going through my mind.When I took the test and saw the line appering before my eyes I was shaking.I took the second test and two big ol lines appeared after a lil while.I am still in shock we both totally are.Last month I got prayer from a lady at church and she told my husband -"Bree is pregnant,God showed me".And it was true Jesus,Lord,Thank You for surprising me 5 days before my birthday!!!!And it was revealed to us also as I had some implantation bleeding (like 2 or 3 brown spots of blood) on my husbands birthday and we looked at eachother and said "could it be?" and Yes Lord it is!!!I had come to a point of ntnp and I didn't even know where I was in my cycle or nothing,I just completely let go!!(not saying thas a formula but thas what happened)
> 
> Ladies thank you ALL for all your prayers and love and encouragment!!!I dearly love you all!!And I am excited as I remember I said and repeated God is gonna surprise some of us in June and I KNOW that by the graCE OF GOD MOREEE BFP will be coming this MONTH in JESUS name AMEN!!!!


Congratulations how very exciting for you!!!!!! praying you have a beautiful problem free pregnancy!! 
After a very bumpy start I am 12 weeks today the feeling of relief and blessedness is amazing :hugs:


----------



## Scottky

hello again ladies... i have been taking a long break from the threads, it seems to make me more anxious at times, and have purposed to stay off of here these past few weeks. 

let me start by saying congrats to all the ladies who have gotten their bfp's, i know how excited you must be!!! 

i reckon i will give an update on how my ttc process is going... since coming of bc in august i have only had two periods, both of which were induced by provera. yesterday was cd21, so i went to the labs for an ovulation test, results came back today, and lo and behold i haven't ovulated :( this news, even though it was expected, felt very crushing. so come cd35 i have to take a pregnancy test (pretty pointless if i havent ovulated) and start provera again. 

the one shining star in this story is that the nurse is finally going to put me on clomid this month. i will go back again for a cd21 test next cycle, and if i still am not ovulating she is going to bump the clomid up and add metformin. 

please pray that God will comfort me, I am feeling kinda down tonight. I have been very upbeat this cycle, but the news of no ovulation has kinda gotten to me. I don't even have a chance to try for a baby if my eggs aren't moving!!


----------



## Godsjewel

PrincessBree said:


> Ladies!!! Today I got my FIRST EVER :bfp: I was due today and took a test and after 15 months of trying,hit and miss God has come through!!I dont know if words can describe the way which I feel right now?But there are a thousand emotions going through my mind.When I took the test and saw the line appering before my eyes I was shaking.I took the second test and two big ol lines appeared after a lil while.I am still in shock we both totally are.Last month I got prayer from a lady at church and she told my husband -"Bree is pregnant,God showed me".And it was true Jesus,Lord,Thank You for surprising me 5 days before my birthday!!!!And it was revealed to us also as I had some implantation bleeding (like 2 or 3 brown spots of blood) on my husbands birthday and we looked at eachother and said "could it be?" and Yes Lord it is!!!I had come to a point of ntnp and I didn't even know where I was in my cycle or nothing,I just completely let go!!(not saying thas a formula but thas what happened)
> 
> Ladies thank you ALL for all your prayers and love and encouragment!!!I dearly love you all!!And I am excited as I remember I said and repeated God is gonna surprise some of us in June and I KNOW that by the graCE OF GOD MOREEE BFP will be coming this MONTH in JESUS name AMEN!!!!

Praise the Lord!!! Thank you Jesus!!!

My heart is filled with joy for you sis, you are such a special woman of God and are always encouraging and I'm so happy that you finally got the news you've been waiting for. I pray that everything goes smoothly through this next chapter of your life. :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Scottky said:


> hello again ladies... i have been taking a long break from the threads, it seems to make me more anxious at times, and have purposed to stay off of here these past few weeks.
> 
> let me start by saying congrats to all the ladies who have gotten their bfp's, i know how excited you must be!!!
> 
> i reckon i will give an update on how my ttc process is going... since coming of bc in august i have only had two periods, both of which were induced by provera. yesterday was cd21, so i went to the labs for an ovulation test, results came back today, and lo and behold i haven't ovulated :( this news, even though it was expected, felt very crushing. so come cd35 i have to take a pregnancy test (pretty pointless if i havent ovulated) and start provera again.
> 
> the one shining star in this story is that the nurse is finally going to put me on clomid this month. i will go back again for a cd21 test next cycle, and if i still am not ovulating she is going to bump the clomid up and add metformin.
> 
> please pray that God will comfort me, I am feeling kinda down tonight. I have been very upbeat this cycle, but the news of no ovulation has kinda gotten to me. I don't even have a chance to try for a baby if my eggs aren't moving!!

Hi sweetie :hugs:
I'm sorry your feeling down and it's totally understandable. I'm happy that you are going to be starting clomid soon, I hear great things about that medication and hoping what it has done for others, it will do for you. Keep up your positive attitude and know we are all here for you.


----------



## Shellvz

PrincessBree said:


> Ladies!!! Today I got my FIRST EVER :bfp: I was due today and took a test and after 15 months of trying,hit and miss God has come through!!I dont know if words can describe the way which I feel right now?But there are a thousand emotions going through my mind.When I took the test and saw the line appering before my eyes I was shaking.I took the second test and two big ol lines appeared after a lil while.I am still in shock we both totally are.Last month I got prayer from a lady at church and she told my husband -"Bree is pregnant,God showed me".And it was true Jesus,Lord,Thank You for surprising me 5 days before my birthday!!!!And it was revealed to us also as I had some implantation bleeding (like 2 or 3 brown spots of blood) on my husbands birthday and we looked at eachother and said "could it be?" and Yes Lord it is!!!I had come to a point of ntnp and I didn't even know where I was in my cycle or nothing,I just completely let go!!(not saying thas a formula but thas what happened)
> 
> Ladies thank you ALL for all your prayers and love and encouragment!!!I dearly love you all!!And I am excited as I remember I said and repeated God is gonna surprise some of us in June and I KNOW that by the graCE OF GOD MOREEE BFP will be coming this MONTH in JESUS name AMEN!!!!

Congratulations :)
I am very happy for you!


----------



## Shellvz

Godsjewel said:


> I ran out of gas the other day. I dont mean I let my fuel get a little low. I mean I ran all the way out of gas to the point that my car wouldnt budge an inch. Not one smidgen. It wasnt that I was out of money or didnt have a wallet full of credit cards. I just didnt notice the gas light that was shining as brightly as a fog light at the bottom of my dashboard. Maybe I thought I was in too much of a hurry to take a few minutes to pull into a gas station and fill up. Whatever the case, I found myself in a busy parking lot watching everyone around me scurry off to where they needed to go and my car just sat there, gas tank parched and dry, and pulled out my trusty cell phone to call for help. Within a half hour or so my parents came to my rescue, chauffeured me to a nearby gas station and I returned with sloshing fuel can in hand. My carriage sputtered back to life and I sped down the road to finish filling my tank, all the while hearing the gleeful offers my giggling dad was making to give me gas money if I needed it.
> 
> Have you run out of gas? Im not talking about your vehicle. Im speaking of your heart. Infertility can take such a toll on you and if youre not careful you can spiritually run out of gas. You may not have noticed the warning signs either. Maybe youve prayed for a baby until you simply dont know what words to offer to heaven any more so you began to occasionally skip your quiet time. Now you dont even remember the last time you had personal devotions. Perhaps your Bible has a layer of dust on it. It can become so difficult to lift your hands in worship when your heart is heavy in grief following the miscarriage of your precious baby. You may be finding yourself running out of gas.
> 
> If your heart has run out of fuel, youre a lot like my car. You may be unable to function. It didnt matter how nice my car looked to anyone passing by, I couldnt start the engine and drive down the road without gasoline. You may look fine to your friends or co-workers. People may not even know the burden of baby hunger you carry, but if your heart is spiritually out of gas, you cant function the way God designed you to. You, my friend, need a fill up.
> 
> How do you revive your spiritual engine? One very specific way is found in the book of Lamentations. (A book named mourning may seem a strange starting point for a spiritual revival, but perhaps one who has felt close companionship understands how to survive heartache better than one who has not.) Lamentations 3:21-22 says This I recall to my mind, therefore I have hope. The LORDS loving kindnesses indeed never cease, for His compassions never fail. They are new every morning; Great is Your faithfulness. If your spiritual tank was on empty yesterday because you started another period or you received another baby shower invitation in the mail, take heart. Gods compassions toward you are new every morning and His faithfulness is great. The writer of Lamentations says he recalls these things to his mind when he is discouraged. When your heart hurts, remind yourself that God is faithful to you and that His compassion toward you is new every day. Remind yourself that you can have hope because of Gods great faithfulness and allow your spiritual fuel tank to begin to refill.
> 
> Romans 15:4 says For everything that was written in the past was written to teach us, so that through endurance and the encouragement of the Scriptures we might have hope. There are countless instances in the Bible of God doing the impossible for and through common people. Because of Gods intervention in the lives of ordinary humans, a teenage boy overcame a lion and a bear, an axe head floated, and the walls of a city fell down because of the obedience of a glorified marching band. Of course, the most encouraging stories for you at this point in your life would have to be the repeated accounts of God granting babies to infertile couples--Abraham and Sarah, Isaac and Rebekah, Jacob and Rachel, Manoah and his wife, Hannah and Elkanah, Zacharias and Elizabeth. Read these stories. Read them again. Remind yourself that these were ordinary, flawed people who served an extraordinary, perfect God and feel hope rising within you. Do you feel your spiritual supply replenishing yet?
> 
> When I filled my gas tank with fuel an amazing thing happened. The engine roared to life. I was able to take off down the road and carry on with my day. I went to the store, ran some errands, made it home before nightfall and was able to do everything I needed to do. When your spiritual gas tank is refilled, youll find the strength to do what you need to do as well to make it through your infertility journey. God will grant the strength you need to make it through another birthday, the birth of another friends baby, the arrival of another niece or nephew. Hell help you make the right decision about medical care, adoption, or waiting a little longer. Just keep that tank filled.
> 
> (One more quick thing. If you do run out of gas--dont forget to call a friend to help.)

Sarah, you are a gifted writer. Do you have a blog? If you don't I would highly recommend beginning one - starting with all your writings from this thread.

You would minister to women ttc all over the world!


----------



## BRK06

PrincessBree said:


> Ladies!!! Today I got my FIRST EVER :bfp: I was due today and took a test and after 15 months of trying,hit and miss God has come through!!I dont know if words can describe the way which I feel right now?But there are a thousand emotions going through my mind.When I took the test and saw the line appering before my eyes I was shaking.I took the second test and two big ol lines appeared after a lil while.I am still in shock we both totally are.Last month I got prayer from a lady at church and she told my husband -"Bree is pregnant,God showed me".And it was true Jesus,Lord,Thank You for surprising me 5 days before my birthday!!!!And it was revealed to us also as I had some implantation bleeding (like 2 or 3 brown spots of blood) on my husbands birthday and we looked at eachother and said "could it be?" and Yes Lord it is!!!I had come to a point of ntnp and I didn't even know where I was in my cycle or nothing,I just completely let go!!(not saying thas a formula but thas what happened)
> 
> Ladies thank you ALL for all your prayers and love and encouragment!!!I dearly love you all!!And I am excited as I remember I said and repeated God is gonna surprise some of us in June and I KNOW that by the graCE OF GOD MOREEE BFP will be coming this MONTH in JESUS name AMEN!!!!

Yay!!!! Praise God!!! :happydance: I'm so excited for you Sis!! What an awesome birthday present! Praying the Lord watches over you and the little one. H&H 9 months to you :hugs:
Thank you Lord!


----------



## BRK06

stevens2010 said:


> Just what I needed to hear today Sarah. :) Thank you.
> 
> I'm currently 5DPO and starting to dread the end of the 2WW, already gearing myself up to feel the disappointment of BFNs.
> 
> I started off this cycle feeling so positive, then when I had my positive ovulation tests I was really feeling uplifted and boosted. I feel a little like I'm crashing down and running out of positive mental attitude.
> 
> I know it's purely from past experience of having a period arrive, I've never been able to actually expect a BFP because I wasn't ovulating. I know the Clomid is working because my ovulation tests were so dark they made the control line look faint. Plus I actually felt it in my body with ov pains.
> 
> My problem is that I'm relying on physical signs, I feel like unless I see signs that a BFP is coming, I don't feel like I can believe it is.
> 
> I find myself praying a familiar prayer.
> 
> Lord, please help me in my unbelief.
> 
> :(

Hang in there Sis! :hugs: I know how crazy we can drive ourselves symptom spotting :wacko: I'm praying for you, and hope to hear a praise report from you soon! :)


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! :hi: I finally have some time to check back in! We just got back from my stepdaughter's graduation! I've kept you ladies in thought and prayer in my absence though! Welcome to all the new sisters! I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you better! Yukki- Yay for your little princess!! :happydance:
> 
> God has done some wonderful things in my life this week! I was getting pretty bummed because my angel's due date is coming up next week and I wasn't sure how things were going to go at my stepdaughter's graduation. (Long story short, I have two stepdaughters that I love very much, but my relationship with the older one was really strained for the last couple of years) Well, we went to the graduation and her party after and dinner a couple days after that and it was amazing! Everything seems to have turned around for better, and I'm so happy because it was breaking my heart to be on the outs with her. Before we left, she hugged us and told us she loved us :cry: On the way back to the hotel that night, I was praising God (while trying not to cry... I'm such a sap! :haha: ) and thanking Him for everything when out of the blue I thought, "If I was still preggo, I wouldn't have been able to make this trip and set things right with her." Isn't that something?
> 
> I'm so grateful God is in control and He does what is best for me! I know He has a plan to make something wonderful come from our time of waiting and heartbreak and frustration for all of us! Just praise Him for the blessings you do have while you wait for the ones you've been praying for! Our God is an awesome God!
> 
> Fear not, for I have redeemed you; I have summoned you by name; you are mine. When you pass through the waters, I will be with you; and when you pass through the rivers, they will not sweep over you. When you walk through the fire, you will not be burned; the flames will not set you ablaze. For I am the LORD, your God, the Holy One of Israel, your Savior. (Isaiah 43:1-3, NIV)
> 
> Welcome back love!!! I am so glad to hear that you had a great time at the graduation and things were smoothed over. What a great feeling that must be!! :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Sis! Yes, it feels like God has lifted the biggest weight off my shoulders! I couldn't think of her without feeling like I had been punched in the gut. I'm so grateful to have been given this time with her :)

How are you holding up??


----------



## Godsjewel

Shellvz said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I ran out of gas the other day. I dont mean I let my fuel get a little low. I mean I ran all the way out of gas to the point that my car wouldnt budge an inch. Not one smidgen. It wasnt that I was out of money or didnt have a wallet full of credit cards. I just didnt notice the gas light that was shining as brightly as a fog light at the bottom of my dashboard. Maybe I thought I was in too much of a hurry to take a few minutes to pull into a gas station and fill up. Whatever the case, I found myself in a busy parking lot watching everyone around me scurry off to where they needed to go and my car just sat there, gas tank parched and dry, and pulled out my trusty cell phone to call for help. Within a half hour or so my parents came to my rescue, chauffeured me to a nearby gas station and I returned with sloshing fuel can in hand. My carriage sputtered back to life and I sped down the road to finish filling my tank, all the while hearing the gleeful offers my giggling dad was making to give me gas money if I needed it.
> 
> Have you run out of gas? Im not talking about your vehicle. Im speaking of your heart. Infertility can take such a toll on you and if youre not careful you can spiritually run out of gas. You may not have noticed the warning signs either. Maybe youve prayed for a baby until you simply dont know what words to offer to heaven any more so you began to occasionally skip your quiet time. Now you dont even remember the last time you had personal devotions. Perhaps your Bible has a layer of dust on it. It can become so difficult to lift your hands in worship when your heart is heavy in grief following the miscarriage of your precious baby. You may be finding yourself running out of gas.
> 
> If your heart has run out of fuel, youre a lot like my car. You may be unable to function. It didnt matter how nice my car looked to anyone passing by, I couldnt start the engine and drive down the road without gasoline. You may look fine to your friends or co-workers. People may not even know the burden of baby hunger you carry, but if your heart is spiritually out of gas, you cant function the way God designed you to. You, my friend, need a fill up.
> 
> How do you revive your spiritual engine? One very specific way is found in the book of Lamentations. (A book named mourning may seem a strange starting point for a spiritual revival, but perhaps one who has felt close companionship understands how to survive heartache better than one who has not.) Lamentations 3:21-22 says This I recall to my mind, therefore I have hope. The LORDS loving kindnesses indeed never cease, for His compassions never fail. They are new every morning; Great is Your faithfulness. If your spiritual tank was on empty yesterday because you started another period or you received another baby shower invitation in the mail, take heart. Gods compassions toward you are new every morning and His faithfulness is great. The writer of Lamentations says he recalls these things to his mind when he is discouraged. When your heart hurts, remind yourself that God is faithful to you and that His compassion toward you is new every day. Remind yourself that you can have hope because of Gods great faithfulness and allow your spiritual fuel tank to begin to refill.
> 
> Romans 15:4 says For everything that was written in the past was written to teach us, so that through endurance and the encouragement of the Scriptures we might have hope. There are countless instances in the Bible of God doing the impossible for and through common people. Because of Gods intervention in the lives of ordinary humans, a teenage boy overcame a lion and a bear, an axe head floated, and the walls of a city fell down because of the obedience of a glorified marching band. Of course, the most encouraging stories for you at this point in your life would have to be the repeated accounts of God granting babies to infertile couples--Abraham and Sarah, Isaac and Rebekah, Jacob and Rachel, Manoah and his wife, Hannah and Elkanah, Zacharias and Elizabeth. Read these stories. Read them again. Remind yourself that these were ordinary, flawed people who served an extraordinary, perfect God and feel hope rising within you. Do you feel your spiritual supply replenishing yet?
> 
> When I filled my gas tank with fuel an amazing thing happened. The engine roared to life. I was able to take off down the road and carry on with my day. I went to the store, ran some errands, made it home before nightfall and was able to do everything I needed to do. When your spiritual gas tank is refilled, youll find the strength to do what you need to do as well to make it through your infertility journey. God will grant the strength you need to make it through another birthday, the birth of another friends baby, the arrival of another niece or nephew. Hell help you make the right decision about medical care, adoption, or waiting a little longer. Just keep that tank filled.
> 
> (One more quick thing. If you do run out of gas--dont forget to call a friend to help.)
> 
> Sarah, you are a gifted writer. Do you have a blog? If you don't I would highly recommend beginning one - starting with all your writings from this thread.
> 
> You would minister to women ttc all over the world!Click to expand...

Hey sis, I wish I was that gifted. I have the gift of researching online for ttc devotions:haha:


----------



## PrincessBree

Scottky said:


> hello again ladies... i have been taking a long break from the threads, it seems to make me more anxious at times, and have purposed to stay off of here these past few weeks.
> 
> let me start by saying congrats to all the ladies who have gotten their bfp's, i know how excited you must be!!!
> 
> i reckon i will give an update on how my ttc process is going... since coming of bc in august i have only had two periods, both of which were induced by provera. yesterday was cd21, so i went to the labs for an ovulation test, results came back today, and lo and behold i haven't ovulated :( this news, even though it was expected, felt very crushing. so come cd35 i have to take a pregnancy test (pretty pointless if i havent ovulated) and start provera again.
> 
> the one shining star in this story is that the nurse is finally going to put me on clomid this month. i will go back again for a cd21 test next cycle, and if i still am not ovulating she is going to bump the clomid up and add metformin.
> 
> please pray that God will comfort me, I am feeling kinda down tonight. I have been very upbeat this cycle, but the news of no ovulation has kinda gotten to me. I don't even have a chance to try for a baby if my eggs aren't moving!!

Hey sis 

It is great to hear from you!! I am sorry to hear that you have been going through so much recently :hugs: I am praying for you sis I have heard alot of great things about clomid so I praying that it works for you-all of this you go through is just adding to your testimony,your future pregnancy and baby is going to be EXTRA special,don't ever give up on hope XXxBlessings sisterXXx


----------



## PrincessBree

Thankyou for all of your love and support I can really feel the love of God through you all and I am so thankful to God for letting me stumble on this thread one day.~Thx for all the well wishers :hugs: love to you all and continuing to pray and lift you ALL up to Jesus :hugs:


----------



## Yukki2011

PrincessBree said:


> Ladies!!! Today I got my FIRST EVER :bfp: I was due today and took a test and after 15 months of trying,hit and miss God has come through!!I dont know if words can describe the way which I feel right now?But there are a thousand emotions going through my mind.When I took the test and saw the line appering before my eyes I was shaking.I took the second test and two big ol lines appeared after a lil while.I am still in shock we both totally are.Last month I got prayer from a lady at church and she told my husband -"Bree is pregnant,God showed me".And it was true Jesus,Lord,Thank You for surprising me 5 days before my birthday!!!!And it was revealed to us also as I had some implantation bleeding (like 2 or 3 brown spots of blood) on my husbands birthday and we looked at eachother and said "could it be?" and Yes Lord it is!!!I had come to a point of ntnp and I didn't even know where I was in my cycle or nothing,I just completely let go!!(not saying thas a formula but thas what happened)
> 
> Ladies thank you ALL for all your prayers and love and encouragment!!!I dearly love you all!!And I am excited as I remember I said and repeated God is gonna surprise some of us in June and I KNOW that by the graCE OF GOD MOREEE BFP will be coming this MONTH in JESUS name AMEN!!!!

Congrats! So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Yukki2011

So Thursday I started to not feel well again. My stomach felt as if being stabbed then the nausea came again. I had my mom come to stay with me yesterday I couldn't keep anything down. So hubby got off work and called my ob group, at first they were just wanting to give me something for nausea. Then I told them I had been taking zofran and its not working I am vomiting due to the pain. So they had me come in for a scan. My little baby is good. Then they noticed I had more free fluid. So I talked to a different ob mine wasn't in he told me I had a 10 cm cyst rupture. Then we told him this is the second one that we know of to be proven anyway. The first time I had one bust they said I had no more cyst apparently they keep coming back. So he looked at my other scans and he said in all my scans I had free fluid. We are just glad to find out why I have been having issues. I was feeling great until that. They gave me a phenergan shot and gave me pain meds to take until the free fluid is absorbed. I am glad I didn't have to go to the hospital. I have been working on re hydrating myself. 

So glad about the new :bfp: I hope everyone is having fun this weekend. And relaxes and enjoys themselves!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

PrincessBree said:


> Ladies!!! Today I got my FIRST EVER :bfp: I was due today and took a test and after 15 months of trying,hit and miss God has come through!!I dont know if words can describe the way which I feel right now?But there are a thousand emotions going through my mind.When I took the test and saw the line appering before my eyes I was shaking.I took the second test and two big ol lines appeared after a lil while.I am still in shock we both totally are.Last month I got prayer from a lady at church and she told my husband -"Bree is pregnant,God showed me".And it was true Jesus,Lord,Thank You for surprising me 5 days before my birthday!!!!And it was revealed to us also as I had some implantation bleeding (like 2 or 3 brown spots of blood) on my husbands birthday and we looked at eachother and said "could it be?" and Yes Lord it is!!!I had come to a point of ntnp and I didn't even know where I was in my cycle or nothing,I just completely let go!!(not saying thas a formula but thas what happened)
> 
> Ladies thank you ALL for all your prayers and love and encouragment!!!I dearly love you all!!And I am excited as I remember I said and repeated God is gonna surprise some of us in June and I KNOW that by the graCE OF GOD MOREEE BFP will be coming this MONTH in JESUS name AMEN!!!!

Praise God!!!!!!! :happydance: I am overjoyed for you and your husband Bree! Congratulations!


----------



## PrincessBree

Yukki2011 said:


> So Thursday I started to not feel well again. My stomach felt as if being stabbed then the nausea came again. I had my mom come to stay with me yesterday I couldn't keep anything down. So hubby got off work and called my ob group, at first they were just wanting to give me something for nausea. Then I told them I had been taking zofran and its not working I am vomiting due to the pain. So they had me come in for a scan. My little baby is good. Then they noticed I had more free fluid. So I talked to a different ob mine wasn't in he told me I had a 10 cm cyst rupture. Then we told him this is the second one that we know of to be proven anyway. The first time I had one bust they said I had no more cyst apparently they keep coming back. So he looked at my other scans and he said in all my scans I had free fluid. We are just glad to find out why I have been having issues. I was feeling great until that. They gave me a phenergan shot and gave me pain meds to take until the free fluid is absorbed. I am glad I didn't have to go to the hospital. I have been working on re hydrating myself.
> 
> So glad about the new :bfp: I hope everyone is having fun this weekend. And relaxes and enjoys themselves!


Thanx hun!!!

Sorry to hear about all that has been going on,by Gods grace you wont have to deal with the reocurring cysts again!!WIll be praying for you hun :hugs: Make sure you get loads of rest and drink loads!!XXX


----------



## PrincessBree

SuperwomanTTC said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Ladies!!! Today I got my FIRST EVER :bfp: I was due today and took a test and after 15 months of trying,hit and miss God has come through!!I dont know if words can describe the way which I feel right now?But there are a thousand emotions going through my mind.When I took the test and saw the line appering before my eyes I was shaking.I took the second test and two big ol lines appeared after a lil while.I am still in shock we both totally are.Last month I got prayer from a lady at church and she told my husband -"Bree is pregnant,God showed me".And it was true Jesus,Lord,Thank You for surprising me 5 days before my birthday!!!!And it was revealed to us also as I had some implantation bleeding (like 2 or 3 brown spots of blood) on my husbands birthday and we looked at eachother and said "could it be?" and Yes Lord it is!!!I had come to a point of ntnp and I didn't even know where I was in my cycle or nothing,I just completely let go!!(not saying thas a formula but thas what happened)
> 
> Ladies thank you ALL for all your prayers and love and encouragment!!!I dearly love you all!!And I am excited as I remember I said and repeated God is gonna surprise some of us in June and I KNOW that by the graCE OF GOD MOREEE BFP will be coming this MONTH in JESUS name AMEN!!!!
> 
> Praise God!!!!!!! :happydance: I am overjoyed for you and your husband Bree! Congratulations!Click to expand...

Thanx Rozaria lool!!!:hugs:xx:hugs:


----------



## Yukki2011

PrincessBree said:


> Yukki2011 said:
> 
> 
> So Thursday I started to not feel well again. My stomach felt as if being stabbed then the nausea came again. I had my mom come to stay with me yesterday I couldn't keep anything down. So hubby got off work and called my ob group, at first they were just wanting to give me something for nausea. Then I told them I had been taking zofran and its not working I am vomiting due to the pain. So they had me come in for a scan. My little baby is good. Then they noticed I had more free fluid. So I talked to a different ob mine wasn't in he told me I had a 10 cm cyst rupture. Then we told him this is the second one that we know of to be proven anyway. The first time I had one bust they said I had no more cyst apparently they keep coming back. So he looked at my other scans and he said in all my scans I had free fluid. We are just glad to find out why I have been having issues. I was feeling great until that. They gave me a phenergan shot and gave me pain meds to take until the free fluid is absorbed. I am glad I didn't have to go to the hospital. I have been working on re hydrating myself.
> 
> So glad about the new :bfp: I hope everyone is having fun this weekend. And relaxes and enjoys themselves!
> 
> 
> Thanx hun!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about all that has been going on,by Gods grace you wont have to deal with the reocurring cysts again!!WIll be praying for you hun :hugs: Make sure you get loads of rest and drink loads!!XXXClick to expand...

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

I have come that they may have life, and that they may have it more abundantly (John 10:10, NKJV).


Jesus lived and died so that we can experience abundant life, a life exuding joy, a life so full that others crave to know the source of that fullness. Jesus did not come so that we can merely survive life. Pagans can survive life. Jesus came to be our joy.

I came across this quote: Joy is the flag that flies above the castle of our hearts indicating that the King reigns within. If that is true, then why are so many women living lives with little or no joy? Im afraid that we have bought the lies of the enemy, allowing him to steal our joy. Discouragement, weariness, disillusionment, shattered dreams and unrealized goals are some of his favorite weapons, but the truth is that the enemy can only use what we allow him to use.

It is time for us to reclaim surrendered ground. Do you sometimes think you are fighting the same old battles you have been fighting for years? I do. Clinging to familiar pain, we find our identity there. Consumed with our own agenda, joy is buried under a mountain of self.

Joy is not the result of outward circumstances. Joy is an inside job, a deeply rooted confidence that God is in control. Every trial or loss, every defeat or victory measured against this confidence can be counted as joy.

The Apostle Paul was a man of great joy. By human terms, he had every right to be angry and even bitter. Persecuted, imprisoned and facing His own death, Paul says, I have learned the secret of being content in any and every situation, whether well fed or hungry, whether living in plenty or in want. I can do everything through Him who gives me strength (Philippians 4:12-12, NIV).

The expression, Have a good day is a common greeting. I heard about one woman who, when told to have a good day, responded, Thanks, but I have other plans. Sound familiar? We rise to face each day with a perspective of pending doom instead of the certain joy that is ours through Jesus Christ. God created the world in a process of one day at a time. At the end of each day, He examined his work and announced: It is good! We, too, can learn to see the good in each day. We can learn to be joyful. How?
Check your heart.

My heart and my flesh sing for joy to the living God (Psalm 84:2, NAS).

In this verse, heart literally means body and soul or whole being. In other words, whats down in the well comes up in the bucket. Real joy is found in and flows from a personal relationship with Jesus Christ. Gods very presence in our lives is His eternal reminder that Jesus died on a cross, rose from the grave and is coming again. Have you turned your heart and life over to Jesus?


Consider it pure joy, my brothers, whenever you face trials of many kinds, because you know that the testing of your faith develops perseverance. Perseverance must finish its work so that you may be mature and complete, not lacking anything (James 1:2, NIV).

We cannot avoid pain but we can avoid joy. The pursuit of joy is a matter of choice. Our inward perspective does not have to reflect our outward circumstances. We can choose joy!

A little boy was overheard talking to himself as he strutted through the backyard, a baseball cap on his head, ball and bat in hand. He was muttering, Im the greatest hitter in the world! Then he tossed the ball in the air, swung at it and missed. Strike one! He picked up the ball, threw it into the air and said to himself, Im the greatest hitter ever! He swung at the ball again. Strike two! He paused, examined his bat and ball and threw the ball into the air, missing a third time. He cried out, Wow! Im the greatest pitcher in the world!

Yes, the pursuit of joy is a matter of choice and perspective. It is also a matter of obedience. As Christians, one of our spiritual priorities should be joy.

One ship sails east.

One ship sails west.

Regardless of how the winds blow,

It is the set of the sail

And not the gale

That determines the way we go.

(Author unknown)

Set your sails for joy! Celebrate! Revel in who God is, in what He has done, is doing and will do in your life when you choose joy.


Father, I come to You with praise in my heart and on my lips. Forgive me when I doubt You and what You are doing in my life. Please help me to walk by faith  not by sight. Teach me to see my daily life through Your eyes and show me how to walk in Your joy.

In Jesus name,

Amen.


----------



## uwa_amanda

Congratulations PrincessBree on your recent bfp! Another piece of evidence that prayer works! :happydance:

AFM, still on a TTC break. I hope this doesn't sound bad, but I haven't felt this relaxed in quite a while. When AF visited last week, it didn't phase me at all. Every month that I was on Clomid, whenever AF would show, I'd cry for several days because it was another failed cycle. I feel emotionally better, although I still have my mopey days (more often than not) where everything baby sets me off. DH and I are just taking things one day at a time. I know after a while the pain of not being able to afford the next step of treatments and the possibility that we may never conceive our child will fade, but I haven't totally thrown in the towel. God may decide that the time is right for our baby to be conceived, but I also know that God may have already decided that I am going to be taking care of my husband. Only time will tell. I know that I have the loving arms of Jesus wrapped around me in my dark days. I sometimes feel that He is picking me up and telling me to lace up the bootstraps that everything is and will be fine. I have a magnet on my file cabinet at work that says, "Don't worry about tomorrow. God has it already taken care of" or something like that. It is my reminder that God has already planned out my life and my husband's life and to not worry about anything.

We're also getting geared up for our annual week-long vacation to Palm Bay, FL. My DH's grandma and brother live there. It's about 45 minutes east of Orlando on the Atlantic coast. Instead of going around the time of my birthday (July 22nd), we will be going around the first of August. I know...it's only June...lol. I'm just getting a bad case of "beach fever" and am ready to go!

I get really excited about this time of the year--very briefly though. :haha: The weather here in Alabama starts to warm up considerably but the humidity is terrible. Just last week, our highs were in the mid-90's! I hate to see what it's going to be like in July and August. My car was showing triple digits when I cranked it up. :dohh: At about the end of August, I'm already hollering about winter time needing to hurry up. :haha:


----------



## Scottky

Good Saturday evening to you ladies :) Thanks for the uplifting messages, they are encouraging, and I'm very thankful to have you all praying for me. Other than the hubby and a dear friend from church you ladies are the only support I have... we are keeping our ttc journey secret from our family and friends. we get so much pressure from everyone around us about having kids already, and we would rather them not know that we are trying.

Bree- HUGE congrats on your bfp, I'm praying that it will be a very healthy and issue free pregnancy!! 

Sarah- thanks hon, how far away will your niece be moving when she leaves?? 

Yukki- i would totally be flipping out if i were you, hopefully that will be the last time you have to deal with cysts.

I am thanking God tonight for the composure to spend an entire day maternity shopping for/with my sister. This is the third trip shopping that I have made with my sister and mom. the first shopping day was almost too much for me to handle, but God had his arms wrapped tightly around me today and i was actually able to enjoy the shopping today :) Hope everyone is having a great Saturday, and getting ready to head to church in the morning (I love going to learn new stuff from God's Word)


----------



## me222

PrincessBree- WOW!!! CONGRATULATIONS TO YOUR AND YOUR HUSBAND!!! PRAISE GOD!!! Praying everything goes well. How exciting!! It was very uplifting to come onto this forum (only go on about once a week now) and read your post!!!:) - esp. encouraging as my husband and I have been ttc as long as you and your hubby. This will be our 16th month if I get my periods end of this week. Am praying for a child. Anyway, enough about me. 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! You have a baby in you! That's so exciting!!!:D AAAAHHH!!!! How'd your hubby react? :) I'm SO happy for you!!!! 
Please continue on this forum? You're a lovely encouragement to us all!


----------



## wristwatch24

Congrats PrincessBree! :)


----------



## Rdy2bAMommy

First I would like to say congrats to soon to be mommy Princess Bree. You have a mighty awesome gift awaiting you. Please keep us posted. I LOVE to hear good news! 

So Im just checking in. Some of you know that I had a major meltdown on Wedenesday. But im feeling better now. So after being late AF came with a vengance on Thursday. I actually was glad because I was tired of guessing and wondering why I was testing negative, and not having a cycle at all. Everything is normal. Soooo, I guess that means Im just getting back on the saddle later this week. Trying not to wonder what this month will bring. LOL. Hey, I have a question for you all. Is it possible to ovulate 2x in a month. I was looking at my calendar and July is showing that there is a strong possibility. Hmmmm:shrug: IDK! If so then that would be sooo cool:happydance: Have a blessed day ladies! God loves us soooo much!


----------



## Shellvz

Rdy2bAMommy said:


> Hey, I have a question for you all. Is it possible to ovulate 2x in a month. I was looking at my calendar and July is showing that there is a strong possibility.

Some months with 31 days there is an opportunity to ovulate twice depending on where you are in your cycle.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Ladies thank you ALL for all your prayers and love and encouragment!!!I dearly love you all!!And I am excited as I remember I said and repeated God is gonna surprise some of us in June and I KNOW that by the graCE OF GOD MOREEE BFP will be coming this MONTH in JESUS name AMEN!!!![/QUOTE]

Congrats to you :) Keep praising and blessing God for your blessing. Wish you all the happiness
xoxoxox


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> When things don&#8217;t go as you would like, accept the situation immediately. If you indulge in feelings of regret, they can easily spill over the line into resentment. Remember that I am sovereign over your circumstances, and humble yourself under My mighty hand. Rejoice in what I am doing in your life, even though it is beyond your understanding.
> 
> I am the way, the truth, and the life. In Me you have everything you need, both for this life and for the life yet to come. Don&#8217;t let the impact of the world shatter your thinking or draw you away from focusing on Me. The ultimate challenge is to keep fixing your eyes on Me, no matter what is going on around you. When I am central in your thinking, you are able to view circumstances from My perspective.
> 
> Humble yourselves, therefore, under God&#8217;s mighty hand, that he may lift you up in due time. Cast all your anxiety on him because he cares for you.
> 1 Peter 5:6-7
> 
> Jesus answered, &#8220;I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me. John 14:6
> 
> I took this from my devotions book called, Jesus Calling.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing. God loves that we use our pain. Yes use our pain to do good in others. Your pain has in time turned to strength, and the way you positively afffect women on this site inspires me to be more like you. Thankyou for starting this blog. I pray and wish you a family of many, and a life full of compassion and love xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you sweetie! God is good and working on our behalf, even if we don't see it. So glad you decided to join us on this journey :hugs:
> 
> What's your name?Click to expand...


Hello so nice of you to welcome me, it is a pleasure to join this group. I already feel the support- to the point i was actually excited to hop on here and read the most current updates from you girls. 
My name is Bec :flower:


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi All,

Just wanted to share with you my latest update..

Just want to let you know i tried acupuncture over the weekend with a lady who specialises in fertility. Once you have had your body checked from major fertility complications and have had your partners sperm checked i recommend it! And im looking forward to seeing the results. 
In actual fact, my husband and i have been trying to conceive for 1.5-2yrs right after we got married and this is the first time i haven&#8217;t been obsessed. Obsessed with checking my temperature, counting days the days until i ovulate, reminding my partner the days to skip the gym ;) and down right thinking about.
I have been so tired and draining my energy into, 'wanting to have a baby, wanting to have a baby', 'i need to conceive again before my angels due date'. After just passing my angels due date last week (i was 3mths when miscarried so it has been 6 mths since i was pregnant) i've realised i cant fight with God anymore. It's a losing battle. I cant argue with him how bad i want a baby and argue my point with him. I cant try and show him all the ways that make me right and ready to be a mum. He already knows. He made me. I hadn't noticed that wanting a baby consumed me. CONSUMED! how crazy had i gotten, that i was devoting more time, energy and emotion to something that simply was not happening for me. I had to MAKE the choice i needed to let it go and give it to God. You cant give it to God and still worry. The purpose of God is to release your worry and concerns over to him. That&#8217;s why he&#8217;s God. Dont panic and worry that God might forget you, and meanwhile everyone around you is falling pregnant. You ARE already in line!! you just need to wait it out. WAIT IT OUT. Not worry, not panic, not cry and be all up and down roller coaster to the point it&#8217;s borderline unhealthy (c&#8217;mon, there&#8217;s no other way a woman can be? wrong) I just thought of the perfect, all time favourite lil story I had read when I was a little which i always kept close to me, it is perfect for a time, such as now.

As children bring their broken hearts, with tears for us to mend.
I brought my broken dreams to God, because he was my friend.
Instead of leaving him in peace to work alone.
I hung around and tried to help with ways that were my own
At last I snatched them back and cried, 'How can you be so slow?'
My child, 'What could I do? You never did let go...'

Going back to my acupuncturist she said an interesting fact to me which was a lot of woman about to start IVF treatment infact 25% fall pregnant naturally, and that is due to the decrease in cortisol levels, which is stress! It&#8217;s not such a cliché thing after all when your friends say &#8216;don&#8217;t stress&#8217; there is some magic in letter life takes it&#8217;s course, trusting God, and relax relax relax!! Take a weekly bubble bath with epsom salts, make your hubby a romantic dinner and break that baby tension, paint a canvas that will be displayed in your bubba's nursery. Get creative, and start thanking God for what you are about to receive :)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stevens2010

Congratulations PrincessBree, that's such fantastic news! God is so good and faithful!


----------



## Byson

PrincessBree said:


> Ladies!!! Today I got my FIRST EVER :bfp: I was due today and took a test and after 15 months of trying,hit and miss God has come through!!I dont know if words can describe the way which I feel right now?But there are a thousand emotions going through my mind.When I took the test and saw the line appering before my eyes I was shaking.I took the second test and two big ol lines appeared after a lil while.I am still in shock we both totally are.Last month I got prayer from a lady at church and she told my husband -"Bree is pregnant,God showed me".And it was true Jesus,Lord,Thank You for surprising me 5 days before my birthday!!!!And it was revealed to us also as I had some implantation bleeding (like 2 or 3 brown spots of blood) on my husbands birthday and we looked at eachother and said "could it be?" and Yes Lord it is!!!I had come to a point of ntnp and I didn't even know where I was in my cycle or nothing,I just completely let go!!(not saying thas a formula but thas what happened)
> 
> Ladies thank you ALL for all your prayers and love and encouragment!!!I dearly love you all!!And I am excited as I remember I said and repeated God is gonna surprise some of us in June and I KNOW that by the graCE OF GOD MOREEE BFP will be coming this MONTH in JESUS name AMEN!!!!

Congrats Bree!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

xxx_faithful said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you my latest update..
> 
> Just want to let you know i tried acupuncture over the weekend with a lady who specialises in fertility. Once you have had your body checked from major fertility complications and have had your partners sperm checked i recommend it! And im looking forward to seeing the results.
> In actual fact, my husband and i have been trying to conceive for 1.5-2yrs right after we got married and this is the first time i havent been obsessed. Obsessed with checking my temperature, counting days the days until i ovulate, reminding my partner the days to skip the gym ;) and down right thinking about.
> I have been so tired and draining my energy into, 'wanting to have a baby, wanting to have a baby', 'i need to conceive again before my angels due date'. After just passing my angels due date last week (i was 3mths when miscarried so it has been 6 mths since i was pregnant) i've realised i cant fight with God anymore. It's a losing battle. I cant argue with him how bad i want a baby and argue my point with him. I cant try and show him all the ways that make me right and ready to be a mum. He already knows. He made me. I hadn't noticed that wanting a baby consumed me. CONSUMED! how crazy had i gotten, that i was devoting more time, energy and emotion to something that simply was not happening for me. I had to MAKE the choice i needed to let it go and give it to God. You cant give it to God and still worry. The purpose of God is to release your worry and concerns over to him. Thats why hes God. Dont panic and worry that God might forget you, and meanwhile everyone around you is falling pregnant. You ARE already in line!! you just need to wait it out. WAIT IT OUT. Not worry, not panic, not cry and be all up and down roller coaster to the point its borderline unhealthy (cmon, theres no other way a woman can be? wrong) I just thought of the perfect, all time favourite lil story I had read when I was a little which i always kept close to me, it is perfect for a time, such as now.
> 
> As children bring their broken hearts, with tears for us to mend.
> I brought my broken dreams to God, because he was my friend.
> Instead of leaving him in peace to work alone.
> I hung around and tried to help with ways that were my own
> At last I snatched them back and cried, 'How can you be so slow?'
> My child, 'What could I do? You never did let go...'
> 
> Going back to my acupuncturist she said an interesting fact to me which was a lot of woman about to start IVF treatment infact 25% fall pregnant naturally, and that is due to the decrease in cortisol levels, which is stress! Its not such a cliché thing after all when your friends say dont stress there is some magic in letter life takes its course, trusting God, and relax relax relax!! Take a weekly bubble bath with epsom salts, make your hubby a romantic dinner and break that baby tension, paint a canvas that will be displayed in your bubba's nursery. Get creative, and start thanking God for what you are about to receive :)
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Amen Bec!

Life is so much better when you give it all to God. We may still fall into the days where we are throwing a pitty party, but God is always there with His arms open wide, waiting for us to hide in the shelter of the Almighty.


----------



## Godsjewel

Id like to share with you some reflections from Andrea Mayes, an amazing woman in my church who has had to deal with a great number of difficulties. Andrea wrote these words several years ago and still holds true to them today despite the continuation of difficult family circumstances.

Recently I have had tests and challenges come at me from all sides. They have included 2 ½ months of morning sickness; Stephen, Lucy and I being sick with various illnesses; a very busy time at work; Stephen looking for work; and mountains of dirty dishes and clothes to face each weekend. I would normally consider all these things happening at once to be a curse, not a blessing. But I want to show you how the bible has helped me to think differently about these tests and challenges.

When I am having a difficult time, the first question I ask is Why me?
In 1 Corinthians chapter 10 verse 13 it states:
Every test that you have experienced is the kind that normally comes to people. But God keeps his promise, and he will not allow you to be tested beyond your power to remain firm: at the time you are put to the test, he will give you the strength to endure it, and so provide you with a way out. 
This verse tells me that other people also experience the problems that I am going through. The answer to my question of Why me? is Why not? There is nowhere in the bible where Jesus promises his followers that he will spare them the discomforts of this world. 

In fact in his prayer in John chapter 17, verse 15 he says
I do not ask that you take them out of the world, but I do ask you to keep them safe from the Evil One.
1 Corinthians chapter 10 verse 13 also says two other things to me. It says that God is in control  he will not allow me to be tested beyond my power to remain firm. It also says that God will give me the strength to endure it. This is good news. I have found that the worst thing for me to think during difficult times is I cant cope because I then feel helpless. This bible verse challenges that type of thinking, and no matter how difficult things get, I can tell myself I will cope; I can get through this time. 

If I based my whole idea of how to go through difficult times on 1 Corinthians chapter 10 verse 13, I could take an attitude of God has given me this test, so lets try to get through it quickly so I can get back to normal.
However, I find that James chapter 1 verses 2 to 4 shows me a completely different attitude that I should be adopting. I want to read you the version in the Message: 
Consider it a sheer gift, friends when tests and challenges come at you from all sides. You know that under pressure your faith-life is forced into the open and shows its true colours. So dont try to get out of anything prematurely. Let it do its work so you become mature and well-developed, not deficient in any way.

This verse showed me that my attitude had to change. My natural instinct is to think of difficulties as a curse to be avoided. The phrase Dont try to get out of anything prematurely

has really made a big impact on how I think about the whole process of difficulties. It has helped me understand that God wants me to use every difficulty I go through to develop my faith.

I would be the first to admit that I need to become more spiritually mature; however, I found that I didnt really know how to develop my faith when going through difficulties. So, I want to share some of the things I have discovered on how to develop faith and trust God in difficult times.

I have found that learning to trust God has been a three step process. The first step was finding passages in the bible that help me trust God. The second step was changing my thinking so that it is consistent with the passage in the bible. The third step was changing my actions so that they are consistent with my new way of thinking.

Let me give you an example. One of the passages in the bible that I I have used to help me trust God is Proverbs Chapter 3 verse 5, which says
Trust in the Lord with all your heart. Never rely on what you think you know. 

The second step was working out how my thinking needed to change to be consistent with this verse. When I think about my difficulties, I often think they are dreadful and I dont understand why I should be going through them. But this verse tells me not to rely on what I think I know. Let me tell you a story that helped me in this area: 

There once was a farmer who had one son and they were working together to bring in the harvest. One day the son fell off the tractor and broke his arm and couldnt help any more. The farmer thought this was very bad luck. A week later an army recruitment officer came through and the farmers son was not taken away to fight because he had a broken arm. The farmer thought this was very good luck.

So was it good or bad that the sons arm was broken? It depends partially on what happens in the future.

This simple story illustrates that often, like the farmer, we think we know whether something is good or bad, but our opinion might change with hindsight. Only God knows what will happen in the future and he promises in Romans chapter 8 verse 28:
We know that in all things God works for good with those who love him, those whom he has called according to his purpose.
This is why we can trust in the Lord with all of our hearts. 

After I have thought about all this, I find my thoughts about the difficult times I am facing have changed. I think things like God knows what he is doing and his plans for me are good. I also think I dont understand why I am facing these difficult times but that is OK because I dont have to understand. After all, God is my heavenly father, I need to trust him like a child trusts their father. I find this thought is good for encouraging humility!

The third step after changing my thoughts was changing my actions. One action that I found I needed to change was complaining to other people about the difficult times. Instead, when I acknowledge to other people the challenges I am facing, I need to acknowledge the goodness of God in giving the strength and resources needed to endure the difficulty and grow in my faith. For example, many people at work asked me how I was and for two and a half months, I honestly said that I was feeling dreadful because of morning sickness. However, I also usually added something like It is nice to know that based on my previous pregnancy, the morning sickness probably wont last longer than a couple more weeks and I will have a beautiful baby at the end of the pregnancy.

Another action I found that I needed to change to show that I am trust God was to stop worrying about the situation. I did this by saying to myself God has this situation in hand and then I think about other things. It says in Philippians chapter 4, verse 8:
fill your minds with those things that are good and that deserve praise; things that are true, noble, pure, lovely and honourable. 

I think about Gods character, I think about how much he loves me, that he sent Jesus to die on the cross for my sins, so that I could be put right with God. I think about times when God has answered prayer, particularly my prayers during other difficult times for the strength to get through each day. As I think on these things I discover that sometimes it is in difficult times when God has been closest to me, and demonstrated his power, although I often didnt know it at the time.

So how can we trust God when going through difficult times? I suggest you find some bible verses that you think will help you trust God and decide to accept them and apply them to your life. The ones on the outline could be a starting point for you. I then suggest you take some time to work out what you are thinking, and whether it is consistent with the content of the bible verses. If it isnt then you may need to change your thoughts. I then suggest you look at your actions and see whether they are consistent with your thinking and with the bible verses, if not you may need to make some adjustments.

If you are not going through a difficult time at the moment, you can use the same process to apply what you read in the bible to any area of your life.
I found that it is not easy to change how I think and act, but with the power of the Holy Spirit, I believe we can all make these types of changes and trust God when going through difficult times.

Heavenly Father, thank you for the tests and challenges you give us. Thank you for giving us the strength to endure them and the opportunity to grow in spiritual maturity. Please help us learn to trust you when we go through difficult times. We ask this in Jesus name. Amen.

~Author unknown


----------



## BRK06

Between three and six oclock in the morning, Jesus came to them, walking on the water (Matthew 14:25, NCV).


Faith is the ability to trust what we cannot see. John Shedd says, A ship in harbor is safebut that is not what ships are built for. Faith is willing to take risks, embrace the unseen and step away from the safety of the shore. We fear the outcome or dont understand the step God has asked us to take. We are afraid to fail and are more concerned about our reputation as a Christian than we are about being obedient to God. As long as the enemy can keep us preoccupied with a selfish perspective, our faith is impotent.
Authentic faith naturally produces action, but faith is hindered unless we abandon ourselves to that faith. Did you know that the African impala can jump to a height of over ten feet and cover a distance of greater than thirty feet? Yet these magnificent creatures can be kept in any zoo by a three-foot wall. The animals will not jump if they cannot see where their feet will land.
Many people say they do believe God is who He says He is and that He is able to do what He says he will do, but falter at the point of believing that God is willing to work in their lives. If we dont believe He is willing to keep His promises, we are not walking in faith. Oh, we find it easy to agree mentally with the truth that we serve a powerful God who loves us and has a great plan for our life, but that belief is worthless until it settles in our hearts and changes the way we live.* If we dont live it, we dont really believe it. If we are not willing to step away from the shore, we will miss so much of what God has for us in life.
The story is told of Will Rogers who came to his friend, Eddie Cantor, for advice. Will wanted to make some important changes in his act but was worried about the danger of such changes, explaining that he wasnt sure if they would work. Eddie Cantors response was, Why not go out on a limb? Thats where the fruit is! The same is true of faith.
Faith believes that God is willing. The life of Jesus Christ is the embodiment of Gods willingness to work in our lives. The disciples had personally witnessed Gods willingness to save His children. Yet, in Matthew 14, we find them in a boat, caught in a storm, afraid and still questioning Gods willingness to rescue them. Did they cry out in fear? Yes! Did He come? Yes!
Jesus came to the disciples, walking on the water, between three and six oclock in the morning, the darkest time of the night. I have often wished I could have been on that boat with the disciples, waiting for Jesus to show up. I imagine the questions and complaints were flying. Why would Jesus send us out here, knowing the waves were high? Where is He? Why is He waiting so long to rescue us? Cant He just calm the waves like He did before? I ministered all day long and this is my reward? Is He really coming? I dont understand! Sound familiar? It does to me.
We are quick to believe the lie that God is angry with us and as a result, will not bless our life or meet our needs. The truth is that God is willing and waiting to pour out His favor and blessings on a life of faith. Hebrews tells us that faith always honors God and God always honors faith.* Without faith no one can please God. Anyone who comes to God must believe that he is real and that he rewards those who truly want to find him (Hebrews 11:6 NCV).
I think part of the problem is that we dont know how to define blessing. A blessing is not always easy, painless, simple, comfortable or expected. A blessing often comes, wrapped in the mystery of darkness. But I am learning this truth  anything that makes us cry out to God can be counted as a blessing. Why? Because when we are desperate and in pain, when we have no answers and the darkness is closing in, we cry out to God, just as the disciples did  and He comes! Not because we have earned His presence or His mercy, but because we cried out with a tiny seed of faith, as His children, knowing He is not only able, but willing to come. Step away from that shore. He will meet you there.


Father, I come to You today with a faith that seems so small. I want to believe You, Lord. I want to walk by faith, knowing that You will keep every promise You have ever made. Help my unbelief, Lord.
In Jesus name,
Amen.


----------



## PrincessBree

BRK06 said:


> Between three and six oclock in the morning, Jesus came to them, walking on the water (Matthew 14:25, NCV).
> 
> 
> Faith is the ability to trust what we cannot see. John Shedd says, A ship in harbor is safebut that is not what ships are built for. Faith is willing to take risks, embrace the unseen and step away from the safety of the shore. We fear the outcome or dont understand the step God has asked us to take. We are afraid to fail and are more concerned about our reputation as a Christian than we are about being obedient to God. As long as the enemy can keep us preoccupied with a selfish perspective, our faith is impotent.
> Authentic faith naturally produces action, but faith is hindered unless we abandon ourselves to that faith. Did you know that the African impala can jump to a height of over ten feet and cover a distance of greater than thirty feet? Yet these magnificent creatures can be kept in any zoo by a three-foot wall. The animals will not jump if they cannot see where their feet will land.
> Many people say they do believe God is who He says He is and that He is able to do what He says he will do, but falter at the point of believing that God is willing to work in their lives. If we dont believe He is willing to keep His promises, we are not walking in faith. Oh, we find it easy to agree mentally with the truth that we serve a powerful God who loves us and has a great plan for our life, but that belief is worthless until it settles in our hearts and changes the way we live.* If we dont live it, we dont really believe it. If we are not willing to step away from the shore, we will miss so much of what God has for us in life.
> The story is told of Will Rogers who came to his friend, Eddie Cantor, for advice. Will wanted to make some important changes in his act but was worried about the danger of such changes, explaining that he wasnt sure if they would work. Eddie Cantors response was, Why not go out on a limb? Thats where the fruit is! The same is true of faith.
> Faith believes that God is willing. The life of Jesus Christ is the embodiment of Gods willingness to work in our lives. The disciples had personally witnessed Gods willingness to save His children. Yet, in Matthew 14, we find them in a boat, caught in a storm, afraid and still questioning Gods willingness to rescue them. Did they cry out in fear? Yes! Did He come? Yes!
> Jesus came to the disciples, walking on the water, between three and six oclock in the morning, the darkest time of the night. I have often wished I could have been on that boat with the disciples, waiting for Jesus to show up. I imagine the questions and complaints were flying. Why would Jesus send us out here, knowing the waves were high? Where is He? Why is He waiting so long to rescue us? Cant He just calm the waves like He did before? I ministered all day long and this is my reward? Is He really coming? I dont understand! Sound familiar? It does to me.
> We are quick to believe the lie that God is angry with us and as a result, will not bless our life or meet our needs. The truth is that God is willing and waiting to pour out His favor and blessings on a life of faith. Hebrews tells us that faith always honors God and God always honors faith.* Without faith no one can please God. Anyone who comes to God must believe that he is real and that he rewards those who truly want to find him (Hebrews 11:6 NCV).
> I think part of the problem is that we dont know how to define blessing. A blessing is not always easy, painless, simple, comfortable or expected. A blessing often comes, wrapped in the mystery of darkness. But I am learning this truth  anything that makes us cry out to God can be counted as a blessing. Why? Because when we are desperate and in pain, when we have no answers and the darkness is closing in, we cry out to God, just as the disciples did  and He comes! Not because we have earned His presence or His mercy, but because we cried out with a tiny seed of faith, as His children, knowing He is not only able, but willing to come. Step away from that shore. He will meet you there.
> 
> 
> Father, I come to You today with a faith that seems so small. I want to believe You, Lord. I want to walk by faith, knowing that You will keep every promise You have ever made. Help my unbelief, Lord.
> In Jesus name,
> Amen.

What a lovely thought provoking post!!Thanx Kim,I have been wondering/thinking about faith this past few days so this really helped alot!!


----------



## Teach2

Hi I'm new here, so glad to see a Christian thread! DH and I have been NTNP#1 for 3 months now.


----------



## PrincessBree

&#8220;Simon, Simon, Satan has asked to sift all of you as wheat. 32 But I have prayed for you, Simon, that your faith may not fail. And when you have turned back, strengthen your brothers.&#8221;Luke 22:31,32

Hey Ladies!!!I am out of town at the moment as its the Queens Diamond Jubilee which makes it a public holiday on Monday and Tuesday in the UK :happydance: I am visiting my mom and sisters with dh.The Lord has been pulling the strings of my heart and wanted me to share the scripture above with you all.

He reminded me of all the times when I have felt as though my faith was suffering BIG TIME.This has been when I was concerned about our bodies (dh and I) about not being able to conceive,its been when I have felt so low and depressed with no where to turn,its been when everything in life seemed to be heading south and my faith in God went out the window!!!This is most difficult when you are in Chuch and you hear the message and everyone around seems to believe by faith and yet,for me I just felt numb as though faith had totally departed from me.

THe Lord at one of my low points placed Luke 22 in my heart and it instantly strengthened me because I knew though things were admittedly going wrong yes ,BUT the enemy was trying to sneak in and completely get me to shipwreck every last bit of faith that I had!!!

BUt Jesus has been interceding on my behalf and when I get back to a place of faith I am to help somebody else up!Its as though we are all climbing a mountain and when one of us reaches the top instead of hanging out there we are to turn around and help those others behind us to reach the top as well.

This can be done with even the smallest of gestures,praying for a sister or family in need,encouraging someone,giving a gift,listening,even a smile-even the smallest acts of love can have major impact on somebody who is feeling low.

We see this alot on this thread,we have some mighty women of GREAT faith and they are continously extending a hand to others to help them out of a difficult place where faith seems to be dwindling.

When you feel as though your faith is suffering serious failure,do not panic,do not jump ship,do not be afraid, because the Lord WILL strengthen you (in HIs time and way) and when He does,remember to help those who are in a low place and reach out a hand of help to them :hugs: LOve yall ~Bree~


----------



## PrincessBree

Teach2 said:


> Hi I'm new here, so glad to see a Christian thread! DH and I have been NTNP#1 for 3 months now.

Good morning!!Great to have you here my name is Bree welcome to the thread we are always excited about new sisters joining!!!What is your name?Looking forward to sharing in the journey with you :hugs:


----------



## Teach2

Good morning, my name is Laura thanks for the welcome. I'm even more excited now I can share this with you guys!


----------



## Godsjewel

PrincessBree said:


> Simon, Simon, Satan has asked to sift all of you as wheat. 32 But I have prayed for you, Simon, that your faith may not fail. And when you have turned back, strengthen your brothers.Luke 22:31,32
> 
> Hey Ladies!!!I am out of town at the moment as its the Queens Diamond Jubilee which makes it a public holiday on Monday and Tuesday in the UK :happydance: I am visiting my mom and sisters with dh.The Lord has been pulling the strings of my heart and wanted me to share the scripture above with you all.
> 
> He reminded me of all the times when I have felt as though my faith was suffering BIG TIME.This has been when I was concerned about our bodies (dh and I) about not being able to conceive,its been when I have felt so low and depressed with no where to turn,its been when everything in life seemed to be heading south and my faith in God went out the window!!!This is most difficult when you are in Chuch and you hear the message and everyone around seems to believe by faith and yet,for me I just felt numb as though faith had totally departed from me.
> 
> THe Lord at one of my low points placed Luke 22 in my heart and it instantly strengthened me because I knew though things were admittedly going wrong yes ,BUT the enemy was trying to sneak in and completely get me to shipwreck every last bit of faith that I had!!!
> 
> BUt Jesus has been interceding on my behalf and when I get back to a place of faith I am to help somebody else up!Its as though we are all climbing a mountain and when one of us reaches the top instead of hanging out there we are to turn around and help those others behind us to reach the top as well.
> 
> This can be done with even the smallest of gestures,praying for a sister or family in need,encouraging someone,giving a gift,listening,even a smile-even the smallest acts of love can have major impact on somebody who is feeling low.
> 
> We see this alot on this thread,we have some mighty women of GREAT faith and they are continously extending a hand to others to help them out of a difficult place where faith seems to be dwindling.
> 
> When you feel as though your faith is suffering serious failure,do not panic,do not jump ship,do not be afraid, because the Lord WILL strengthen you (in HIs time and way) and when He does,remember to help those who are in a low place and reach out a hand of help to them :hugs: LOve yall ~Bree~

This is perfect! thanks sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Teach2 said:


> Good morning, my name is Laura thanks for the welcome. I'm even more excited now I can share this with you guys!

Hi Laura! My name is Sarah and I look forward to getting to know more about you :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

I got this from my devotional this morning....

I, the Creator of the universe, am with you and for you. What more could you need? When you feel some lack, it is because you are not connecting with Me at a deep level. I offer abundant Life; your part is to trust Me, refusing to worry about anything.

It is not so much adver events that make you anxious as it is your thoughts about those events. Your mind engages in efforts to take control of a situation, to bring about the result you desire. Your thoughts close in on the problem like ravenous wolves. Determined to make things go your way, you forget that I am in charge of your life. The only remedy is to switch your focus from the problem to My presence. Stop all your striving, and watch to see what I will do. I am the Lord!

What, then, shall we say in response to these things? If God is for us, who can be against us? 32 He who did not spare his own Son, but gave him up for us allhow will he not also, along with him, graciously give us all things? Romans 8:31-32

But as for me, I watch in hope for the LORD, I wait for God my Savior; my God will hear me. Micah 7:7


----------



## Teach2

Godsjewel said:


> I got this from my devotional this morning....
> 
> I, the Creator of the universe, am with you and for you. What more could you need? When you feel some lack, it is because you are not connecting with Me at a deep level. I offer abundant Life; your part is to trust Me, refusing to worry about anything.
> 
> It is not so much adver events that make you anxious as it is your thoughts about those events. Your mind engages in efforts to take control of a situation, to bring about the result you desire. Your thoughts close in on the problem like ravenous wolves. Determined to make things go your way, you forget that I am in charge of your life. The only remedy is to switch your focus from the problem to My presence. Stop all your striving, and watch to see what I will do. I am the Lord!
> 
> What, then, shall we say in response to these things? If God is for us, who can be against us? 32 He who did not spare his own Son, but gave him up for us allhow will he not also, along with him, graciously give us all things? Romans 8:31-32
> 
> But as for me, I watch in hope for the LORD, I wait for God my Savior; my God will hear me. Micah 7:7

Hi I love this it's such a great reminder to let go and let God. So many times I haven't gotten what I wanted when I wanted it just to find later that it was the wrong time and what God gave me was so much better. I'm at my happiest and most content when I truly leave everything to Him just need to keep it up as my own wants get in the way.


----------



## wristwatch24

BRK06 said:


> Between three and six oclock in the morning, Jesus came to them, walking on the water (Matthew 14:25, NCV).
> 
> 
> Faith is the ability to trust what we cannot see. John Shedd says, A ship in harbor is safebut that is not what ships are built for. Faith is willing to take risks, embrace the unseen and step away from the safety of the shore. We fear the outcome or dont understand the step God has asked us to take. We are afraid to fail and are more concerned about our reputation as a Christian than we are about being obedient to God. As long as the enemy can keep us preoccupied with a selfish perspective, our faith is impotent.
> Authentic faith naturally produces action, but faith is hindered unless we abandon ourselves to that faith. Did you know that the African impala can jump to a height of over ten feet and cover a distance of greater than thirty feet? Yet these magnificent creatures can be kept in any zoo by a three-foot wall. The animals will not jump if they cannot see where their feet will land.
> Many people say they do believe God is who He says He is and that He is able to do what He says he will do, but falter at the point of believing that God is willing to work in their lives. If we dont believe He is willing to keep His promises, we are not walking in faith. Oh, we find it easy to agree mentally with the truth that we serve a powerful God who loves us and has a great plan for our life, but that belief is worthless until it settles in our hearts and changes the way we live.* If we dont live it, we dont really believe it. If we are not willing to step away from the shore, we will miss so much of what God has for us in life.
> The story is told of Will Rogers who came to his friend, Eddie Cantor, for advice. Will wanted to make some important changes in his act but was worried about the danger of such changes, explaining that he wasnt sure if they would work. Eddie Cantors response was, Why not go out on a limb? Thats where the fruit is! The same is true of faith.
> Faith believes that God is willing. The life of Jesus Christ is the embodiment of Gods willingness to work in our lives. The disciples had personally witnessed Gods willingness to save His children. Yet, in Matthew 14, we find them in a boat, caught in a storm, afraid and still questioning Gods willingness to rescue them. Did they cry out in fear? Yes! Did He come? Yes!
> Jesus came to the disciples, walking on the water, between three and six oclock in the morning, the darkest time of the night. I have often wished I could have been on that boat with the disciples, waiting for Jesus to show up. I imagine the questions and complaints were flying. Why would Jesus send us out here, knowing the waves were high? Where is He? Why is He waiting so long to rescue us? Cant He just calm the waves like He did before? I ministered all day long and this is my reward? Is He really coming? I dont understand! Sound familiar? It does to me.
> We are quick to believe the lie that God is angry with us and as a result, will not bless our life or meet our needs. The truth is that God is willing and waiting to pour out His favor and blessings on a life of faith. Hebrews tells us that faith always honors God and God always honors faith.* Without faith no one can please God. Anyone who comes to God must believe that he is real and that he rewards those who truly want to find him (Hebrews 11:6 NCV).
> I think part of the problem is that we dont know how to define blessing. A blessing is not always easy, painless, simple, comfortable or expected. A blessing often comes, wrapped in the mystery of darkness. But I am learning this truth  anything that makes us cry out to God can be counted as a blessing. Why? Because when we are desperate and in pain, when we have no answers and the darkness is closing in, we cry out to God, just as the disciples did  and He comes! Not because we have earned His presence or His mercy, but because we cried out with a tiny seed of faith, as His children, knowing He is not only able, but willing to come. Step away from that shore. He will meet you there.
> 
> 
> Father, I come to You today with a faith that seems so small. I want to believe You, Lord. I want to walk by faith, knowing that You will keep every promise You have ever made. Help my unbelief, Lord.
> In Jesus name,
> Amen.

Thank you so much for this post. It seems that whenever I read these awesome posts by everyone here, it is always exactly what I need to hear. Of course God's Word is exactly what I need to hear! :)


----------



## Godsjewel

Renew Your Joy
by Joyce Meyer 

Honor and majesty are [found] in His presence; strength and joy are [found] in His sanctuary. 1 Chronicles 16:27

Emotional trauma drains people of their energy. But the Word says, Be not grieved and depressed, for the joy of the Lord is your strength and stronghold (Nehemiah 8:10).

The devil wants to steal your joy because he knows that joy is your strength. He wants you to be weak so that you wont resist the turmoil he sets against you. That is why sometimes we need each other. Some days God will send messengers to build you up in faith and renew your joy. Some days He will send you to someone else who is in a weakened condition because Satan has been pounding on them.

Be someones friend today. They may need a friend to stand beside them and encourage them and to lift them up and pray for them.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Hello ladies! I went to a Men's Day service at my church, but the preacher's message ended up being pretty geared toward women. His text was from Genesis 30 with emphasis on verse 22, "Then God remembered Rachel. God answered her prayer and made it possible for her to have children." 

The sermon reminded everyone that GOD REMEMBERS YOU! :happydance: The preacher had us say "remember me" out loud a few times. In your journey ttc - don't be hesitant to call out to God! He will remember you and answer your prayers for children. I stand in faith with all of you for that :bfp:!


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Hello ladies! I went to a Men's Day service at my church, but the preacher's message ended up being pretty geared toward women. His text was from Genesis 30 with emphasis on verse 22, "Then God remembered Rachel. God answered her prayer and made it possible for her to have children."
> 
> The sermon reminded everyone that GOD REMEMBERS YOU! :happydance: The preacher had us say "remember me" out loud a few times. In your journey ttc - don't be hesitant to call out to God! He will remember you and answer your prayers for children. I stand in faith with all of you for that :bfp:!

Thank you Rozaria! 
God remembers me!!!

Love you sis and hope you and the little one are doing well :hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Remember me! 

:d


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> Renew Your Joy
> by Joyce Meyer
> 
> Honor and majesty are [found] in His presence; strength and joy are [found] in His sanctuary. 1 Chronicles 16:27
> 
> Emotional trauma drains people of their energy. But the Word says, Be not grieved and depressed, for the joy of the Lord is your strength and stronghold (Nehemiah 8:10).
> 
> The devil wants to steal your joy because he knows that joy is your strength. He wants you to be weak so that you wont resist the turmoil he sets against you. That is why sometimes we need each other. Some days God will send messengers to build you up in faith and renew your joy. Some days He will send you to someone else who is in a weakened condition because Satan has been pounding on them.
> 
> Be someones friend today. They may need a friend to stand beside them and encourage them and to lift them up and pray for them.

THis word is on time,on point and right on the mark!!!:happydance:Thank you for posting this!!!Thank you Sarah,Thank You Lord!!!


----------



## PrincessBree

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Hello ladies! I went to a Men's Day service at my church, but the preacher's message ended up being pretty geared toward women. His text was from Genesis 30 with emphasis on verse 22, "Then God remembered Rachel. God answered her prayer and made it possible for her to have children."
> 
> The sermon reminded everyone that GOD REMEMBERS YOU! :happydance: The preacher had us say "remember me" out loud a few times. In your journey ttc - don't be hesitant to call out to God! He will remember you and answer your prayers for children. I stand in faith with all of you for that :bfp:!

Amen!!I love this!!!Thanks sis!!I am in agreement and pray that the Lord will remember us all in any need that we have!!:hugs:


----------



## Scottky

Good afternoon ladies!! Thanks for the inspirations from God's word :)

I am needing some advice. Last Thursday I went to get a blood test to check for ovulation, results were negative. I was prescribed provera and clomid and instructed to take the provera starting cd35. I went to the dollar store and got some opk's to test this week just for curiosity while I'm waiting for cd35 to roll around. Well yesterday's was very negative so just for fun the hubby and I bd. well lo and behold I took another opk today at 1:30 and im pretty sure it was positive. I have had pinching feelings in my lower abdomen all day. With that being said, if I start provera on cd35 it will only be like 9 days from now and if. Y chance I did ovulate today a positive might not show up. Do you all think I should wait until like cd40 or so to start the provera if the hpt is negative??


----------



## Just_married

Scottky said:


> Good afternoon ladies!! Thanks for the inspirations from God's word :)
> 
> I am needing some advice. Last Thursday I went to get a blood test to check for ovulation, results were negative. I was prescribed provera and clomid and instructed to take the provera starting cd35. I went to the dollar store and got some opk's to test this week just for curiosity while I'm waiting for cd35 to roll around. Well yesterday's was very negative so just for fun the hubby and I bd. well lo and behold I took another opk today at 1:30 and im pretty sure it was positive. I have had pinching feelings in my lower abdomen all day. With that being said, if I start provera on cd35 it will only be like 9 days from now and if. Y chance I did ovulate today a positive might not show up. Do you all think I should wait until like cd40 or so to start the provera if the hpt is negative??

Your positive opk could be one of three things:

1-your blood test came up negative because you've ovulated late this cycle and that's what opk is picking up.

2-you have an LH surge before af is due (some ladies have this, I've discovered I do).

3-hcg is similar in structure to LH so would show up positive on an opk strip. 

Only thing you can rule out for sure is number three by taking a pregnancy test to make sure it's LH and not hcg which your opk is picking up. If it's number one or two then it's a waiting game.

Either way I would hold off taking clomid etc until you know for sure why you're having a positive opk as your body may not need the medication. 

Hope that helps xxx


----------



## BRK06

Laura, welcome to our family! I'm Kim! Looking forward to getting to know you better :)

Sarah and Bree, thank you for your inspirational and encouraging posts! They are a great comfort to me today and exactly what I needed to hear! I'm so glad to have you ladies in my life!

I came across this one, and since it spoke to me as well, I wanted to share it.


Therefore go and make disciples of all nations (Matthews 28:19).


Those years of infertility were a stormy time in my life, but then, a few years later, a tidal wave hit.
Steve can you meet me for lunch? I have a little surprise for you.
I was so excited to meet Steve and tell him this unexpected news that I called him at the office and asked him to meet me for lunch. After several years of infertility treatment, we had become content with our family of three, but now it seemed Steven was going to have a little brother or sister after all.
I handed Steve a tiny wrapped package. He gingerly pulled back the paper and opened the lid to discover a baby pillow nestled in soft white tissue paper.
Does this mean what I think it means?
Yes, I replied with tears filling my eyes.
My dream was coming true! There would be more children after all. While the baby was growing well inside my womb and the nursery was being planned inside our home, the dream came to a screeching halt. The baby died. I had a miscarriage. It was not the loss of a child that was to be. It was the loss of a child that was. For months I grieved her loss.
There are still times today when I look at the portraits of our family of three and I can almost see the shadow of a fourth. But one day there will come a time when my little girl will not be a mere shadow. I will hold her in my arms. Until then, it gives me great comfort to picture her healthy and whole and playing at the feet of Jesus.
During those summer months following our loss, a friend sang me this song.

God is too wise to be mistaken.
God is too good to b unkind.
So when you cant understand
When you dont see His plan,
When you cant trace His hand,
Trust His heart.

And as the years progressed, God began to show me what it really meant to Be fruitful and multiply."

God fashioned women to be child bearers. Our wombs, breasts, hips, and hormones were uniquely designed for conceiving and giving life. There is an inborn nature to nurture, and while we may not give birth to our own flesh and blood in a delivery room, we can still  must still  be fruitful and nurture those in our sphere of influence.
When God created Adam and Eve, He commanded them to Be fruitful and multiply, and fill the earth and subdue it; (Genesis 1:28 NASB). In the New Testament, we see another kind of fruitfulness as Jesus sent out the disciples. Therefore go and make disciples of all nations, (Matthews 28:19). He could have said, Be fruitful and multiply, which is exactly what they did.
Think for a moment about why little girls want to grow up and become mommies. We want to cuddle and care for, rear and raise, share and shape, teach and train. We want to pour our love into another human being in the hopes that they will give that same love in return.
God has created women with a desire to nurture, but I think it goes much deeper than just having children. Most long to invest their lives in something that matters. Most of the time, that something is other people. The Bible calls that being fruitful. Jesus said, I am the vine; you are the branches. If a man remains in me and I in him, he will bear much fruit, (John 15:5).* He also tells us that the true sign of a Christian is that he or she will bear fruit (John 15:8). 

Sometimes when our dreams of motherhood are shattered, we have to let them die and allow God to birth other dreams in our lives. As Dr. Pamela Reeves wrote in Parables of the Forrest,*it is as if He is saying to us, When you are letting go, remember that I am planting seeds of new life in you. Your grief is only for a season. My end is not death. It is always life. I am the author of life. Whether it is the dream of having one child, the dream of having seven children, or the dream that a child will turn out a particular way, we must all eventually give that dream to God.
Be fruitful and multiply. That is something every child of God can do!


Dear God, I am overwhelmed with joy today! Thank You for allowing me to be a spiritual mother. Open my eyes to those whom You would have me birth into the Kingdom and those whom You would have me nurture into maturity. What an honor! What a privilege!
In Jesus Name,
Amen.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Teach2 said:


> Hi I'm new here, so glad to see a Christian thread! DH and I have been NTNP#1 for 3 months now.

Hi nice to meet you :) xx


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Girly Girls,

Just thought i would share with you a lovely message out of a christian book, "The Seventh Monsoon" of a missionary wife and husband who had suffered 9x miscarriages throughout her time(dont worry she had 3 lovely boys in the end). She spoke about her times as seasons; some difficult, some challenging, some pleasant, but they were all seasons she had to endure for God's plan in her life. I have been through so much emotional heartbreak these past 6 mths.. though my heart still to this day grounds me to these words. I hope you will all find comfort in this. >>>>

I need to learn to do my living right now, in the middle of this season, without knowing anything. I need to learn to live in this season, not the next one or the one before or the one I prefer to be in, but in this one.
So I look to the rest of the season, and feel ready to receive whatever comes, whatever God has ready for me. Whatever it turns out to be a season of trial or a season of plenty, may I be ready to receive it. For I know that every type of season will serve God&#8217;s design for me. So I hold out my hands in anticipation.


----------



## me222

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Hello ladies! I went to a Men's Day service at my church, but the preacher's message ended up being pretty geared toward women. His text was from Genesis 30 with emphasis on verse 22, "Then God remembered Rachel. God answered her prayer and made it possible for her to have children."
> 
> The sermon reminded everyone that GOD REMEMBERS YOU! :happydance: The preacher had us say "remember me" out loud a few times. In your journey ttc - don't be hesitant to call out to God! He will remember you and answer your prayers for children. I stand in faith with all of you for that :bfp:!

Thank you, Superwoman. I needed to hear this.


----------



## PrincessBree

xxx_faithful said:


> Hi Girly Girls,
> 
> Just thought i would share with you a lovely message out of a christian book, "The Seventh Monsoon" of a missionary wife and husband who had suffered 9x miscarriages throughout her time(dont worry she had 3 lovely boys in the end). She spoke about her times as seasons; some difficult, some challenging, some pleasant, but they were all seasons she had to endure for God's plan in her life. I have been through so much emotional heartbreak these past 6 mths.. though my heart still to this day grounds me to these words. I hope you will all find comfort in this. >>>>
> 
> I need to learn to do my living right now, in the middle of this season, without knowing anything. I need to learn to live in this season, not the next one or the one before or the one I prefer to be in, but in this one.
> So I look to the rest of the season, and feel ready to receive whatever comes, whatever God has ready for me. Whatever it turns out to be a season of trial or a season of plenty, may I be ready to receive it. For I know that every type of season will serve Gods design for me. So I hold out my hands in anticipation.

This post spoke to my heart truly!!!WOW!!!I mean it is sooo true,we can never truly embrace where we are at if we are always wishing we were in another season...Lord thank You for this Very moment in our lives and we pray You wil help us to enjoy it in anticipation for the next!!Amen!

Thank you for sharing this with us sis!:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Just_married said:


> Scottky said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon ladies!! Thanks for the inspirations from God's word :)
> 
> I am needing some advice. Last Thursday I went to get a blood test to check for ovulation, results were negative. I was prescribed provera and clomid and instructed to take the provera starting cd35. I went to the dollar store and got some opk's to test this week just for curiosity while I'm waiting for cd35 to roll around. Well yesterday's was very negative so just for fun the hubby and I bd. well lo and behold I took another opk today at 1:30 and im pretty sure it was positive. I have had pinching feelings in my lower abdomen all day. With that being said, if I start provera on cd35 it will only be like 9 days from now and if. Y chance I did ovulate today a positive might not show up. Do you all think I should wait until like cd40 or so to start the provera if the hpt is negative??
> 
> Your positive opk could be one of three things:
> 
> 1-your blood test came up negative because you've ovulated late this cycle and that's what opk is picking up.
> 
> 2-you have an LH surge before af is due (some ladies have this, I've discovered I do).
> 
> 3-hcg is similar in structure to LH so would show up positive on an opk strip.
> 
> Only thing you can rule out for sure is number three by taking a pregnancy test to make sure it's LH and not hcg which your opk is picking up. If it's number one or two then it's a waiting game.
> 
> Either way I would hold off taking clomid etc until you know for sure why you're having a positive opk as your body may not need the medication.
> 
> Hope that helps xxxClick to expand...

Hey sis!!

I agree with Just Married here you should be sure 110% you are not pregnant before you go ahead and take the clomid-just in case- I will be praying for you!!And please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

BRK06 said:


> Laura, welcome to our family! I'm Kim! Looking forward to getting to know you better :)
> 
> Sarah and Bree, thank you for your inspirational and encouraging posts! They are a great comfort to me today and exactly what I needed to hear! I'm so glad to have you ladies in my life!
> 
> I came across this one, and since it spoke to me as well, I wanted to share it.
> 
> 
> Therefore go and make disciples of all nations (Matthews 28:19).
> 
> 
> Those years of infertility were a stormy time in my life, but then, a few years later, a tidal wave hit.
> Steve can you meet me for lunch? I have a little surprise for you.
> I was so excited to meet Steve and tell him this unexpected news that I called him at the office and asked him to meet me for lunch. After several years of infertility treatment, we had become content with our family of three, but now it seemed Steven was going to have a little brother or sister after all.
> I handed Steve a tiny wrapped package. He gingerly pulled back the paper and opened the lid to discover a baby pillow nestled in soft white tissue paper.
> Does this mean what I think it means?
> Yes, I replied with tears filling my eyes.
> My dream was coming true! There would be more children after all. While the baby was growing well inside my womb and the nursery was being planned inside our home, the dream came to a screeching halt. The baby died. I had a miscarriage. It was not the loss of a child that was to be. It was the loss of a child that was. For months I grieved her loss.
> There are still times today when I look at the portraits of our family of three and I can almost see the shadow of a fourth. But one day there will come a time when my little girl will not be a mere shadow. I will hold her in my arms. Until then, it gives me great comfort to picture her healthy and whole and playing at the feet of Jesus.
> During those summer months following our loss, a friend sang me this song.
> 
> God is too wise to be mistaken.
> God is too good to b unkind.
> So when you cant understand
> When you dont see His plan,
> When you cant trace His hand,
> Trust His heart.
> 
> And as the years progressed, God began to show me what it really meant to Be fruitful and multiply."
> 
> God fashioned women to be child bearers. Our wombs, breasts, hips, and hormones were uniquely designed for conceiving and giving life. There is an inborn nature to nurture, and while we may not give birth to our own flesh and blood in a delivery room, we can still  must still  be fruitful and nurture those in our sphere of influence.
> When God created Adam and Eve, He commanded them to Be fruitful and multiply, and fill the earth and subdue it; (Genesis 1:28 NASB). In the New Testament, we see another kind of fruitfulness as Jesus sent out the disciples. Therefore go and make disciples of all nations, (Matthews 28:19). He could have said, Be fruitful and multiply, which is exactly what they did.
> Think for a moment about why little girls want to grow up and become mommies. We want to cuddle and care for, rear and raise, share and shape, teach and train. We want to pour our love into another human being in the hopes that they will give that same love in return.
> God has created women with a desire to nurture, but I think it goes much deeper than just having children. Most long to invest their lives in something that matters. Most of the time, that something is other people. The Bible calls that being fruitful. Jesus said, I am the vine; you are the branches. If a man remains in me and I in him, he will bear much fruit, (John 15:5).* He also tells us that the true sign of a Christian is that he or she will bear fruit (John 15:8).
> 
> Sometimes when our dreams of motherhood are shattered, we have to let them die and allow God to birth other dreams in our lives. As Dr. Pamela Reeves wrote in Parables of the Forrest,*it is as if He is saying to us, When you are letting go, remember that I am planting seeds of new life in you. Your grief is only for a season. My end is not death. It is always life. I am the author of life. Whether it is the dream of having one child, the dream of having seven children, or the dream that a child will turn out a particular way, we must all eventually give that dream to God.
> Be fruitful and multiply. That is something every child of God can do!
> 
> 
> Dear God, I am overwhelmed with joy today! Thank You for allowing me to be a spiritual mother. Open my eyes to those whom You would have me birth into the Kingdom and those whom You would have me nurture into maturity. What an honor! What a privilege!
> In Jesus Name,
> Amen.

Kim,I am thankful to God,that you were blessed by the posts glory to God- but seriously this post made me cry lol it was truly beautiful,powerful and touching,and I dont know if it's my hormones or what lol but I am here all teary eyed and humbled

Dear Lord,Please help us to give all of our desires,hopes,wants and dreams over to you,whether we are pregnant,ttc,ntnp,or waiting to conceive Lord help all of what we want to be given over to You,for You to manifest in Your own way-not our will Lord-but Your will be done in our lives Lord Jesus.Amen:hugs:Love to you all Xx


----------



## Godsjewel

"Since ancient times no one has heard, no ear has perceived, no eye has seen any God besides you, who acts on behalf of those who wait for him." Isaiah 64:4 (NIV)

An ultimatum from my boss left me no choice but to head into unemployment. I'll never forget the day she asked me to lead an initiative that went against God's Word.

Staying at my job would deny my faith. Leaving would challenge it. Fears clamored. If I quit, I'd be broke. I had no husband, no savings, no additional source of provision.

Day after day I pleaded with God to intervene, to change my boss's mind. But it didn't happen.

She made her decision, which solidified mine: I turned in my two weeks notice.

That was my first step into my journey of joblessness. My mind raced with fears: would I be able to pay rent, find a new job, hold onto hope? Day by day, my financial, spiritual and emotional accounts were depleted. I couldn't see beyond my raw emotions and dreary situation.

God nudged me to send my resume to a ministry. A place I knew rarely hired. Somewhere I didn't know if my gifts could even be used. I doubted they'd accept my application, and pushed aside the thought to apply.

If only I had lifted my eyes away from the despair, I might have realized God was working on my behalf, much like He did for Naomi in the book of Ruth.

You see, at the same time soil churned, seeds nestled underground, and crops waved in the wind, Naomi needed God to intervene. She lamented to her widowed daughters-in-law, Orpah and Ruth:

"Even if I thought there was still hope for meeven if I had a husband tonight and then gave birth to sons would you wait until they grew up?" (Ruth 1:12b-13a NIV)

Perceived destitution left her feeling desperate. Can you feel it in this widow's words?

Then Naomi told them, "'Return home, my daughters. Why would you come with me?'" (vs. 11a)

It would take time for Naomi to look beyond her dire circumstances and see the divine intervention waiting on her. God had plans of redemption that involved Ruth, the very person Naomi tried to push away. Yet she was so engulfed by her emotions and circumstances, she couldn't fathom how God might provide.

"Call me not Naomi [pleasant]; call me Mara [bitter], for the Almighty has dealt very bitterly with me." (vs. 20b AMP)

Perhaps your current situation is bitter and dismal. Maybe your journey has been long. You can't see how God is working things out. You don't have the energy to apply for one more job, so you turn down the lead a friend sends you. Your marriage is on the verge of collapse anyhow, so you opt to cancel your counseling appointment. Life in general is bleak, so you withdraw rather than join your sister for dinner.

If you are weary; if the road is too difficult; if you feel destitute financially, emotionally, spiritually; don't miss this

"So Naomi returned from Moab accompanied by Ruth the Moabite, her daughter-in-law, arriving in Bethlehem as the barley harvest was beginning." (vs. 22 NIV, emphasis added)

Naomi's journey was hard and long. Yet her first step began at the same time soil churned, seeds nestled underground, crops waved in the wind. And when she arrived at her place of redemption, the harvest was beginning; a harvest that was gleaned by Ruth, the very one she had pushed away.

It was in that field that Ruth caught Boaz's attention. Boaz, who was Naomi's kinsmen redeemer, unceremoniously provided above and beyond for both women for the rest of their lives.

Well before I turned in my two weeks notice, the Lord was tilling the heart of my would-be new employer to hire an assistant. He faithfully watered that seed as I was searching for a job. And a new position was created shortly after I applied.

Looking back now, I wish I had chosen to believe and looked expectantly for His faithfulness instead of torturing myself with worry and fear.

Though unseen, God is divinely intervening. If you are walking in what feels like a desperate and destitute place, might I encourage you? Look to the Lord instead of your circumstances today. He's working on your behalf.

Dear Lord, You are faithful. Please direct my thoughts and my steps. Take what doesn't belongfear, doubt, unbeliefand replace them with hope, trust and joy as I focus on You instead of my circumstances. Thank You for working on my behalf. In Jesus' Name, Amen.

By Samantha Reed


----------



## Melodystyx

Thank you ladies for reminding me that God is still in control and that His timing is perfect!

I have been ttc for 14 years and after finding out my sis-in-law is expecting their 4th (1 for her 2 for him from previous marriages) and my cousin her first and losing my long time pup (11yrs old) all within this week I must confess I feel a little more faithless...

Im trying trying to hang in there but i sometimes feel that God forgot I'm still waiting for my gift...

Dont get me wrong I believe and trust and am totally sold out to our King, this week is just a little tougher than normal, so reading some of your posts have really helped.

God bless and know you have one more prayer warrior praying for BFP for us all!


----------



## Godsjewel

Melodystyx said:


> Thank you ladies for reminding me that God is still in control and that His timing is perfect!
> 
> I have been ttc for 14 years and after finding out my sis-in-law is expecting their 4th (1 for her 2 for him from previous marriages) and my cousin her first and losing my long time pup (11yrs old) all within this week I must confess I feel a little more faithless...
> 
> Im trying trying to hang in there but i sometimes feel that God forgot I'm still waiting for my gift...
> 
> Dont get me wrong I believe and trust and am totally sold out to our King, this week is just a little tougher than normal, so reading some of your posts have really helped.
> 
> God bless and know you have one more prayer warrior praying for BFP for us all!

Am I reading that right....14 years?!? 

I'm sorry your week isn't going so well :hugs: I pray the Lord continues to give you strength and comfort during this journey.


----------



## Teach2

Melodystyx said:


> Thank you ladies for reminding me that God is still in control and that His timing is perfect!
> 
> I have been ttc for 14 years and after finding out my sis-in-law is expecting their 4th (1 for her 2 for him from previous marriages) and my cousin her first and losing my long time pup (11yrs old) all within this week I must confess I feel a little more faithless...
> 
> Im trying trying to hang in there but i sometimes feel that God forgot I'm still waiting for my gift...
> 
> Dont get me wrong I believe and trust and am totally sold out to our King, this week is just a little tougher than normal, so reading some of your posts have really helped.
> 
> God bless and know you have one more prayer warrior praying for BFP for us all!

I can't imagine how difficult it must be for you but we are all so precious to God he doesn't forget us. He knew you before you were conceived and he knows every hair on your head. He loves you enough to make the ultimate sacrifice for you before you even existed. His ways are not our ways but I have no doubt that everything He has for us is the best we just need to trust and accept that. I know it's easier said than done but never think that he forgets you are his precious precious child xxx


----------



## srj1214

A


----------



## Melodystyx

Wow Thank you so much my awesome sisters in Christ.:hugs:

14 years has been hard, but God has taught me so very much, when dh and I first started ttc we were no where near ready for children I was in such a bad place... :muaha:

Well firstly what were the reasons for me wanting a child 2 years into our marriage it was the thing to do so I wouldnt be bored and that my parents would something positive to say to me. Poor child wouldnt have stood a chance.Would dh and I have managed to mend the broken marriage, maybe but probably not as I believe the child would have taken priority not him. Would I have gotten free of my past and drawn closer to God, perhaps but less likely as my focus would not have been on God after all in those day I believed God to be a genie in a box taken out when you wanted something and to sing happy songs to on a Sunday and to feel guilty when you did something bad. Would dh and I be in the band maybe but more likely we would be paying for our children to play the instruments we love to play for the King. So Child would equal no relationship with Christ and dh and I more than likely would have gotten a divorce, nice place to be after receiving a gift from God :oops:

So I look back and thank God for His perfect timing and know sisters that just as God has helped me realise I gave up nothing but gained so much by not only drawing closer to Him but trusting Him with everything because ultimately He knows!

Be encouraged this day that God is for us and EVERYTHING is worked out for His (and our) good. Have faith. I know that the first few years are the toughest (even more so than 14) but when you finally do look back you will realise just why God made you wait and you will thank Him... 

ps: To think that on Monday I was ready to jump into a hole and feel so sorry for myself... We serve an amazing God and it is only through the prayers of all my friends and family that I am still here, trusting and believing after 14 years.

God bless and know you are all prayed for. :hug:

Ephesians 1:17-18 (NIV)
I keep asking that the God of our Lord Jesus Christ, the glorious Father, may give you the Spirit of wisdom and revelation, so that you may know him better. I pray also that the eyes of your heart may be enlightened in order that you may know the hope to which he has called you, the riches of his glorious inheritance in the saints,


----------



## Godsjewel

Melodystyx said:


> Wow Thank you so much my awesome sisters in Christ.:hugs:
> 
> 14 years has been hard, but God has taught me so very much, when dh and I first started ttc we were no where near ready for children I was in such a bad place... :muaha:
> 
> Well firstly what were the reasons for me wanting a child 2 years into our marriage it was the thing to do so I wouldnt be bored and that my parents would something positive to say to me. Poor child wouldnt have stood a chance.Would dh and I have managed to mend the broken marriage, maybe but probably not as I believe the child would have taken priority not him. Would I have gotten free of my past and drawn closer to God, perhaps but less likely as my focus would not have been on God after all in those day I believed God to be a genie in a box taken out when you wanted something and to sing happy songs to on a Sunday and to feel guilty when you did something bad. Would dh and I be in the band maybe but more likely we would be paying for our children to play the instruments we love to play for the King. So Child would equal no relationship with Christ and dh and I more than likely would have gotten a divorce, nice place to be after receiving a gift from God :oops:
> 
> So I look back and thank God for His perfect timing and know sisters that just as God has helped me realise I gave up nothing but gained so much by not only drawing closer to Him but trusting Him with everything because ultimately He knows!
> 
> Be encouraged this day that God is for us and EVERYTHING is worked out for His (and our) good. Have faith. I know that the first few years are the toughest (even more so than 14) but when you finally do look back you will realise just why God made you wait and you will thank Him...
> 
> ps: To think that on Monday I was ready to jump into a hole and feel so sorry for myself... We serve an amazing God and it is only through the prayers of all my friends and family that I am still here, trusting and believing after 14 years.
> 
> God bless and know you are all prayed for. :hug:
> 
> Ephesians 1:17-18 (NIV)
> I keep asking that the God of our Lord Jesus Christ, the glorious Father, may give you the Spirit of wisdom and revelation, so that you may know him better. I pray also that the eyes of your heart may be enlightened in order that you may know the hope to which he has called you, the riches of his glorious inheritance in the saints,

Praise God! what a testimony you have sis. You are so right, when I look back at the years of ttc, I can see where a baby wouldn't of fit in and am thankful that God knows what's best for us.

Thank you for your prayers, you are definitely in mine :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

"Every good and perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of the heavenly lights, who does not change like shifting shadows." James 1:17 (NIV)

Several years ago ... okay, many, many years ago ... my parents gave me a unique keychain with a key to their car. I loved it! That key represented freedom and independence. Exactly what I was craving as a teenager. It was the right gift at the right time.

If my parents had given me that gift when I was six, it would have been strange and inappropriate. I would've wondered what it was for and how to use it. My parents knew what to give and when to give it.

In James 1:17 we're told that God our Father gives good gifts to us, His children. Not only does He give good gifts, but He knows perfectly what to give and when to give it. His gifts are not spur of the moment because He forgot a special day was on the way. His gifts are all about perfect timing.

When I was five, I couldn't reach my jacket hanging up just above the cement steps leading to our basement. I called out for help, but I didn't trust those who loved me would come and do what I needed when I wanted it. A tumble down those steps produced a black eye that stayed a long time.

Many of us are asking God for help. We're crying out for something we need. The question is, can we wait patiently, trusting that His timing is perfect? Can we believe He has our best in mind and is working on our behalf?

Sometimes we grow impatient. We want what we want and we want it now. So we make the mistake of trying to get it by ourselves.

Is there one thing you feel if you could have it, your life would be complete? If you could just have that job at that pay, life would be so much better. If God would just open your womb, the emptiness would finally be gone. If He would just heal your broken, cold marriage, your heart would be joyful. Are you tempted, like me, to get that thing any way you can, even with the possibility you could end up with way more than a black eye?

There are times when He seems to answer "no" or at least "not now." It is here, where our desires intersect His will, that we have to trust the Father knows best and every gift comes from Him. Every time,in His time, the gift is good and perfect.

I've seen God's perfect gifts in my life as I've waited on Him. Waited on Him for a husband. Waited on Him to open doors for ministry. Waited on Him to draw my kids to Himself. Let's keep our eyes on His history of faithfulness in our lives as we wait for His good and perfect gifts.

Dear Lord, waiting on You is so hard! My heart wants to get things moving, step up and take action. Help me to always bring my desires to You, knowing that You always have my best at heart. In Jesus' Name, Amen.

Are you currently in a waiting place? Are you waiting in faith, expecting to see God's good and perfect gift or living in a place of frustration because He doesn't seem to be doing things your way in your time?

Today, tell God you want to choose to honor Him as you wait.


Psalm 27:14, "Wait for the LORD; be strong and take heart and wait for the LORD." (NIV)

Psalm 33:20, "We wait in hope for the LORD; he is our help and our shield." (NIV)

By Lynn Cowell


----------



## BRK06

Sing to God, sing praises to His name; Cast up a highway for Him who rides through the deserts; whose name is the Lord, and exult before Him (Psalm 68:4).


I love the story of the woman who woke up one morning, looked in the mirror, and noticed she had only*three*hairs on her head. Well, she said, I think Ill braid my hair today. She did and she had a wonderful day. The next day she woke up, looked in the mirror and saw that she had only*two*hairs on her head. Hmm, she said, I think Ill part my hair down the middle today. She did and she had a great day. The next day she woke up, looked in the mirror and noticed that she had only one hair on her head. Well, she said, today Im going to wear my hair in a pony tail. So she did and she had a fun day. The next day she woke up, looked in the mirror and noticed that there wasnt a single hair on her head. Yes! she exclaimed, I dont have to fix my hair today! Now thats what I call having a good attitude.
Attitude can transform anything and everything  thoughts, habits, and perspectives.* We can literally change our lives by changing the way we think. In Isaiah 26:3 (NLT), we find the promise, You will keep in perfect peace all who trust in you, whose thoughts are fixed on you. A mind filled with thoughts fixed on God will produce a heart filled with praise  and girlfriend, praise is a powerful tool in our spiritual arsenal.
Praise brings healing to our spirit. When we honestly express our trust in God, then choose to give thanks, healing begins. Praise provides a highway upon which the Father conveys deliverance and blessing. Praise invites God to take up residence in the midst of our messy lives and becomes a free-flowing conduit of Gods very presence and power at work in us. God funnels infinite blessings into a life that praises Him. Stress and anxiety fade as peace floods the heart that is filled with praise.
Sing to God, sing praises to His name; Cast up a highway for Him who rides through the deserts. (Psalm 68:4, ICB)

But You are holy, Enthroned in the praises of Israel. (Psalm 22: 3, NKJV)*

Dont miss the life changing truth that we can enthrone God in every situation of our lives by praising Him. Praise converts our everyday surroundings into His dwelling place. It is from that throne of praise that God dispenses victory. Praise tunes us into His sovereignty and allows us to experience the reality and power of His presence.
Praise strengthens our prayer life. Prayer is not only a remarkable privilege that we often fail to recognize or understand, it is also part of our worship to God. There is the asking side of prayer when we seek forgiveness, lay needs before God and intercede on behalf of others. Then there is the appreciating side of prayer when we offer praise and thanksgiving to God for who He is and what He has done. Our relationship with God is strengthened through prayer and praise.
Now here is my favorite truth about praise. Are you ready? Praise devastates Satan and his forces. Yes! I love it! In fact, Psalm 20:5 (NIV) promises, We will shout for joy when you are victorious and will lift up our banners in the name of our God. Satan is well aware of just how powerful praise is and I suspect he absolutely hates it  which absolutely delights me! I can almost sense his fury when I choose to praise God instead of questioning Him. He hates it when I walk by faith, setting aside feelings and emotions while focusing on Gods Word and His faithfulness in my life.
Through continual prayer, through the power of Gods Word and through faithful praise, we declare our trust in God to deliver us. Praise lifts up the shield of faith in spiritual warfare.* Praise makes a frontal attack on doubt and fear. Even in the midst of Satans best efforts, we can find victory when we praise Him.


When you cant seem to find the right words to pray  go to the Word of God and pray Scripture. Join me in a prayer of praise found in Psalm 150.

Praise the LORD. Praise God in his sanctuary; praise Him in His mighty heavens. Praise Him for His acts of power; praise Him for His surpassing greatness. Praise Him with the sounding of the trumpet, praise Him with the harp and lyre, praise Him with timbrel and dancing, praise Him with the strings and pipe, praise Him with the clash of cymbals, praise Him with resounding cymbals. Let everything that has breath praise the LORD. Praise the LORD.


----------



## BRK06

srj1214 said:


> Melodystyx said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies for reminding me that God is still in control and that His timing is perfect!
> 
> I have been ttc for 14 years and after finding out my sis-in-law is expecting their 4th (1 for her 2 for him from previous marriages) and my cousin her first and losing my long time pup (11yrs old) all within this week I must confess I feel a little more faithless...
> 
> Im trying trying to hang in there but i sometimes feel that God forgot I'm still waiting for my gift...
> 
> Dont get me wrong I believe and trust and am totally sold out to our King, this week is just a little tougher than normal, so reading some of your posts have really helped.
> 
> God bless and know you have one more prayer warrior praying for BFP for us all!
> 
> I'm lifting you up in prayer right now. I've also been in this struggle for many years now. me and dh have been ntnp 14 years now. Sometimes I think it will never happen. I'm at the point now of just throwing my hands in the air and saying I give up and give it all to you God. I will definitely be praying for you and just wanted to let you know you're not alone in this. :hugs:Click to expand...

May the Lord bless you both! 14 years is a long time, and you remain steadfast in Him :) I'll keep you wonderful ladies in prayer. You're never alone!


----------



## Heather11

Hello my lovely ladies!!!! Almost done with school and then I feel like I can have a more consistent presence here which i am happy about! :flower: The :witch: got me a few days back! Boooo Here is to waiting til next month! :coffee:

How is everybody else?!


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies how are you all today?
> 
> Doing good:thumbup:
> 
> It's seems like the pregnancy bug is hitting everyone where I live except me. I kind of have hope this month, being the 3rd cycle of clomid, but then I look back to all the years of ttc and think why would this time be any different. Doing my best to stay positive.
> 
> I know you've been extremely busy with work and school, how's that going?Click to expand...

:kiss: 
Hi sweets,
I'm totally right with you on this one.. Im SUCH a positive little bunny all the time, but quietly im like hmmm will this one stick? I've lost count how many clomid cycles i have had. I think this is my 4th or it could be my 5th? (not too worry, 2 successful pregnancies previously, just need to keep it that way)
Stay in there sweet cheeks :) you will get there just like me xx


----------



## Just_married

I know there are schools of thought who believe God is waiting for us to Bevin the right place, right time, etc and I'm glad some ppl can take comfort from that, but to me it sometimes seems it places a burden of responsibility on us which is heavy. God isn't giving me a baby because I'm not there yet.

My thoughts are based on my own experience so they are just my opinion. If you disagree maybe it's just good to chew over others opinions and audit our own concepts and agendas.

I just believe Hisxways are so beyond our understanding that all we can do is accept them and make the most of the lifes we already have while we wait for the life we want.

In my life, God blessed me with a baby when I wasn't a Christian & I wasn't even jn a stable relationship. Now I'm a Christian & I'm married and ready & it isn't happening. I raised my daughter alone and when I became a Christian I cried out to God for years to send me a dh to be a dad to my daughter. I eventually accepted it might never happen & I enrolled at uni, worked every day I could & was a ministry leader in my church. I chose to appreciate everything I had & can 100% say I was content. Did my dh cone into my life because of this? No, I don't think so, I think God decided on that time for His own reasons. He could just as easily have not given me dh. My point is, I don't think I can cajole God into my timing & desires, He has thoughts I don't understand because Hecis God. But what I can control is how much I make of what i have and this will make the wait so much more enjoyable & worthwhile!

I hope my thoughts don't offend anyone, I'm just throwing it into the mix lol.

Thank you God for my dh, my dd, food in my cupboard, cleaning running hot & cold water, a roof over our heads, warm comfortable rooms & beds, beautiful clothes, appliances which make our lives simpler, good friends, the ability to walk & talk & see & hear!! How can I be sad when I am so utterly blessed?! Xxx


----------



## Godsjewel

by Joyce Meyer 

About midnight, as Paul and Silas were praying and singing hymns of praise to God... Suddenly there was a great earthquake, so that the very foundations of the prison were shaken; and at once all the doors were opened and everyone's shackles were unfastened. Acts 16:25-26

Throughout the Bible, God instructs His people to be filled with joy and to rejoice. For example, Philippians 4:4 says: Rejoice in the Lord always [delight, gladden yourselves in Him]; again I say, Rejoice!

Any time the Lord tells us twice to do somethingthe Philippians were told twice in this verse to rejoicewe need to pay careful attention to what He is saying. Many times people see or hear the word rejoice and think, That sounds nice, but how do I do that? They would like to rejoice but don't know how!

Paul and Silas, who had been beaten, thrown into prison, and had their feet put in stocks, rejoiced by simply singing praises to God. We don't often realize the "rejoicing" that can release so much power can be just as simple as smiling and laughing, having a good time, and enjoying ourselves. And doing that in itself often makes the problem go away!

If you have a personal relationship with the Lordif you are saved the Holy Spirit dwells within you (See John 14:16-17 and 1 Corinthians 12:3). If joy is a fruit of the Spirit, and the Spirit is in you, joy is in you. 

You're not trying to get joy or manufacture itit is already there, just as are the ability to love and the other fruit of the Spiritbecause the Spirit is there. It is very important to understand that we as believers are not to try to get joywe have joy. Joy is in our spirit. What we need to do is learn how to release it.


----------



## LillyLee

I was reading the thread on my phone and accidentally clicked the unsubscribe button. I wasn't sure how to resubscribe beyond posting something. Hope you all are doing wonderful! I enjoy reading the stories and testimonies of everyone on here and lift all of you up in my daily prayers.


----------



## Godsjewel

LillyLee said:


> I was reading the thread on my phone and accidentally clicked the unsubscribe button. I wasn't sure how to resubscribe beyond posting something. Hope you all are doing wonderful! I enjoy reading the stories and testimonies of everyone on here and lift all of you up in my daily prayers.

Hi Sweetie!!! 

How have you been feeling?


----------



## ruaaur

Hello! 

my husband and I have been trying to conceive! I'd like to join this group.





Godsjewel said:


> Welcome :hugs:
> 
> If you just happened to stumble across this thread, I just want you to know how much God loves you and cares enough about you to send all these wonderful women on here to encourage and share their lives with you. We hope you allow us to get to know you better and become a part of your journey. God has a purpose and plan for your life and we are excited to see it come to pass.
> 
> I promise, there won't be a day that goes by that you won't feel love and support from us.
> 
> Won't you join us? :flower:


----------



## squarecrisps

I would also like to join the group. I came off the pill at the end of March. My husband and I have been married for nearly 4 years. We wanted to start trying a long time ago, but circumstances were never quite right. So excited at the prospect of having a little one!


----------



## PrincessBree

ruaaur said:


> Hello!
> 
> my husband and I have been trying to conceive! I'd like to join this group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Welcome :hugs:
> 
> If you just happened to stumble across this thread, I just want you to know how much God loves you and cares enough about you to send all these wonderful women on here to encourage and share their lives with you. We hope you allow us to get to know you better and become a part of your journey. God has a purpose and plan for your life and we are excited to see it come to pass.
> 
> I promise, there won't be a day that goes by that you won't feel love and support from us.
> 
> Won't you join us? :flower:Click to expand...

Hello!!My name is Bree looking forward to hearing more about your journey and getting to knowing you more!!Blessings xx


----------



## PrincessBree

squarecrisps said:


> I would also like to join the group. I came off the pill at the end of March. My husband and I have been married for nearly 4 years. We wanted to start trying a long time ago, but circumstances were never quite right. So excited at the prospect of having a little one!

Hello nice to meet you!!My name is Bree,I am looking forward to getting to know you and hearing all about how the ttc journey has been so far I am praying for you to conceive asap!!xxBlessingsxx


----------



## ruaaur

That's so kind of you! 

My husband and I have been TTC since February, and right now it's been 58 days since AF, but I had a BFN on Saturday! So confusing. I'm waiting and trying to be patient for my doctors appointment on Thursday...and praying that its good news :)

How about you? I'm happy to meet you!:kiss:



PrincessBree said:


> ruaaur said:
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> my husband and I have been trying to conceive! I'd like to join this group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Welcome :hugs:
> 
> If you just happened to stumble across this thread, I just want you to know how much God loves you and cares enough about you to send all these wonderful women on here to encourage and share their lives with you. We hope you allow us to get to know you better and become a part of your journey. God has a purpose and plan for your life and we are excited to see it come to pass.
> 
> I promise, there won't be a day that goes by that you won't feel love and support from us.
> 
> Won't you join us? :flower:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello!!My name is Bree looking forward to hearing more about your journey and getting to knowing you more!!Blessings xxClick to expand...


----------



## PrincessBree

ruaaur said:


> That's so kind of you!
> 
> My husband and I have been TTC since February, and right now it's been 58 days since AF, but I had a BFN on Saturday! So confusing. I'm waiting and trying to be patient for my doctors appointment on Thursday...and praying that its good news :)
> 
> How about you? I'm happy to meet you!:kiss:
> 
> Wow 58 days is a long time do you usually have such a long cycle?I am praying that the Lord will bless you with a BFP at your appointment all things are possible to those that believe!!
> 
> As for me dh and I had been ttc for over 15 months and then I got pregnant in May-I am 5 weeks now,prayer works :hugs: and Gods timing,I looking forward to hearing about your testimony sis,and this group is life changing if you want to feel supported and fellowship of other sisters around the world!xx


----------



## Storked

Hi! I'd like to join :flower:
My name is Bethany. I miscarried last month and am TTC again.
I'm active in my church and DH and I hold callings a cub scout leaders!

Some blessings come soon, some come late, and some don't come until heaven; but for those who embrace the gospel of Jesus Christ, they come. 
&#8213; Jeffrey R. Holland


----------



## Teach2

Storked said:


> Hi! I'd like to join :flower:
> My name is Bethany. I miscarried last month and am TTC again.
> I'm active in my church and DH and I hold callings a cub scout leaders!
> 
> Some blessings come soon, some come late, and some don't come until heaven; but for those who embrace the gospel of Jesus Christ, they come.
> &#8213; Jeffrey R. Holland

Hi love that quote!


----------



## squarecrisps

Hi bree - thank you so much for the welcome :hugs: Hi also ruaar, I am currently on cycle day 37 and still no positive pregnancy test or my period. I've got a drs appointment on Thursday, so will be interesting see what they say. I hope you get some positive news, I think I would be going crazy now if I was on cycle day 58, poor you! Hi Beathany, so sorry to hear about your miscarriage :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## ruaaur

Sounds like we're going on the same day :thumbup: let me know how it goes!!!:kiss:



squarecrisps said:


> Hi bree - thank you so much for the welcome :hugs: Hi also ruaar, I am currently on cycle day 37 and still no positive pregnancy test or my period. I've got a drs appointment on Thursday, so will be interesting see what they say. I hope you get some positive news, I think I would be going crazy now if I was on cycle day 58, poor you! Hi Beathany, so sorry to hear about your miscarriage :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## ruaaur

Felicitations Bree!!! That is MAGNIFICENT news! I'm so very happy for you!!:happydance:

As for my cycle, it's difficult to say. You see, I was on the pill for many years and I stopped taking it in February, but I have only had AF twice since then! (once on February 29th, and not again until April 11th)

I'm feeling quite antsy these days and easy to tear up:cry:...but I am quite confused. It's very hard to not know. Doing my best to keep my chin up and believe that everything happens for a reason. 






PrincessBree said:


> ruaaur said:
> 
> 
> That's so kind of you!
> 
> My husband and I have been TTC since February, and right now it's been 58 days since AF, but I had a BFN on Saturday! So confusing. I'm waiting and trying to be patient for my doctors appointment on Thursday...and praying that its good news :)
> 
> How about you? I'm happy to meet you!:kiss:
> 
> Wow 58 days is a long time do you usually have such a long cycle?I am praying that the Lord will bless you with a BFP at your appointment all things are possible to those that believe!!
> 
> As for me dh and I had been ttc for over 15 months and then I got pregnant in May-I am 5 weeks now,prayer works :hugs: and Gods timing,I looking forward to hearing about your testimony sis,and this group is life changing if you want to feel supported and fellowship of other sisters around the world!xxClick to expand...


----------



## squarecrisps

ruaaur said:


> Sounds like we're going on the same day :thumbup: let me know how it goes!!!:kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> squarecrisps said:
> 
> 
> Hi bree - thank you so much for the welcome :hugs: Hi also ruaar, I am currently on cycle day 37 and still no positive pregnancy test or my period. I've got a drs appointment on Thursday, so will be interesting see what they say. I hope you get some positive news, I think I would be going crazy now if I was on cycle day 58, poor you! Hi Beathany, so sorry to hear about your miscarriage :hugs: xxxxxClick to expand...

Yeah, will let you know! Let's hope we both get some positive news! xxx :thumbup:


----------



## Storked

Teach2, thanks! I love everything Jeffrey R. Holland says :)


----------



## Teach2

I've never heard of him before I'll have to look him up.


----------



## Godsjewel

ruaaur said:


> Hello!
> 
> my husband and I have been trying to conceive! I'd like to join this group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Welcome :hugs:
> 
> If you just happened to stumble across this thread, I just want you to know how much God loves you and cares enough about you to send all these wonderful women on here to encourage and share their lives with you. We hope you allow us to get to know you better and become a part of your journey. God has a purpose and plan for your life and we are excited to see it come to pass.
> 
> I promise, there won't be a day that goes by that you won't feel love and support from us.
> 
> Won't you join us? :flower:Click to expand...

Yay! I'm glad you joined us. My name is Sarah and have been on this journey for awhile, but am blessed everyday by my family and the ladies on this thread. I hope you get the same encouragement :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

squarecrisps said:


> I would also like to join the group. I came off the pill at the end of March. My husband and I have been married for nearly 4 years. We wanted to start trying a long time ago, but circumstances were never quite right. So excited at the prospect of having a little one!

Welcome:hugs: I pray that the Lord blesses you with the desires of your heart.
I'm looking forward to sharing this journey with you:flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Storked said:


> Hi! I'd like to join :flower:
> My name is Bethany. I miscarried last month and am TTC again.
> I'm active in my church and DH and I hold callings a cub scout leaders!
> 
> Some blessings come soon, some come late, and some don't come until heaven; but for those who embrace the gospel of Jesus Christ, they come.
> &#8213; Jeffrey R. Holland

Hi Bethany, I'm Sarah :hugs: Welcome!

I'm so sorry to hear about your little angel, I know some of the women on this thread have been in the same situation and God is doing a work in their lives and I pray He does the same for you.


----------



## Storked

Godsjewel said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I'd like to join :flower:
> My name is Bethany. I miscarried last month and am TTC again.
> I'm active in my church and DH and I hold callings a cub scout leaders!
> 
> Some blessings come soon, some come late, and some don't come until heaven; but for those who embrace the gospel of Jesus Christ, they come.
> &#8213; Jeffrey R. Holland
> 
> Hi Bethany, I'm Sarah :hugs: Welcome!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your little angel, I know some of the women on this thread have been in the same situation and God is doing a work in their lives and I pray He does the same for you.Click to expand...

I had a friend who miscarried after I did and she was so angry with God for a while. I didn't understand. I am sad, it is true but when I prayed I found peace and comfort. I was blessed. I am blessed. And I will be given yet more blessings with my obedience. 
Nice to meet you Sarah :hugs:
I love your name- because I love reading about Sarah in the Bible. Her womb was filled eventually. I also smile when I read how she laughed :)


----------



## Shellvz

12dpo
No idea if we succeeded this month or not. Temps still above coverline but seem in downward trend - which doesn't give me hope.

Trying to stay positive and if we get negative result just accept and try again but in reality tears keep spilling unannounced...

Had a lot of pain in right side abdomen from ovulation onwards. If no baby responsible I am starting to wonder what caused the pain. Perhaps a cyst? Not sure whether to see what happens next cycle or get checked out.

Appreciate your prayers...


----------



## Storked

Shellvz :hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Ladies, my daughter & I need your prayers. She's 16, I discovered something regarding her today which is awful and I really need Gods guidance on how to help her in the best way possible. 
I don't want to go into it on a public forum, but our omnipotent Father knows her struggle & I know your prayers will move Him for us.
It really gets things in perspective and makes any small whinge we have seem petty. I am struggling. 
Thank you!


----------



## Storked

Just_married said:


> Ladies, my daughter & I need your prayers. She's 16, I discovered something regarding her today which is awful and I really need Gods guidance on how to help her in the best way possible.
> I don't want to go into it on a public forum, but our omnipotent Father knows her struggle & I know your prayers will move Him for us.
> It really gets things in perspective and makes any small whinge we have seem petty. I am struggling.
> Thank you!

Prayers my for sure! :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Just_married said:


> Ladies, my daughter & I need your prayers. She's 16, I discovered something regarding her today which is awful and I really need Gods guidance on how to help her in the best way possible.
> I don't want to go into it on a public forum, but our omnipotent Father knows her struggle & I know your prayers will move Him for us.
> It really gets things in perspective and makes any small whinge we have seem petty. I am struggling.
> Thank you!

Yes, of course. We've seen God do great things for women and their family in this thread. Praying and believing for good things. Looking forward to hearing a praise report soon:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Shellvz said:


> 12dpo
> No idea if we succeeded this month or not. Temps still above coverline but seem in downward trend - which doesn't give me hope.
> 
> Trying to stay positive and if we get negative result just accept and try again but in reality tears keep spilling unannounced...
> 
> Had a lot of pain in right side abdomen from ovulation onwards. If no baby responsible I am starting to wonder what caused the pain. Perhaps a cyst? Not sure whether to see what happens next cycle or get checked out.
> 
> Appreciate your prayers...

Doesn't hurt to get checked out, I had a lot of pain on my right side years ago which turned out to be cysts. They did an ultrasound and found a couple of them on my right ovary. Praying :hugs:


----------



## stevens2010

Shellvz, I actually had the same pain in my first Clomid cycle, I got positive ov tests at cd18, 19 and 20 and I felt a lot of pain on my right side from then onwards which I put down to ov but I have cysts on my ovaries so I'm hoping the Clomid has helped them burst which in turn I hope will make this cycle a success if the cyst did burst. 

A little update on me..

AF arrived yesterday making my cycle a fantastic 32 days! I was upset to get AF and not a BFP but it's still good news because my cycles are normally 70-100+ days and so for the Clomid to help cut my cycle down by so much and on my first cycle is fantastic! I must have ovulated too because AF was right on time! So I'm hoping the Clomid is going to do even better this time and we'll finally see a BFP.

This part of a song has been stuck in my head this morning, just thought I'd share it.

"I'm pressed but not crushed, persecuted not abandoned, struck down but not destroyed. I am blessed beyond the curse for His promise will endure, for His joy's going to be my strength. Though the sorrow may last through the night, His joy comes in the morning."

If you want the full song, have a search on Youtube for Trading My Sorrows. Not sure of the exact artist but I think Hillsong have sung it. :)


----------



## Shellvz

Temp in free fall
BFN :(
I am out. Af expected tomorrow!


----------



## Heather11

Shellvz said:


> Temp in free fall
> BFN :(
> I am out. Af expected tomorrow!


:hugs: Same thing happened to me this month! My temps were looking beautiful and them boom!!! Here's to this month!! :flower:


----------



## Storked

AF is officially here! I put my ticker as a 28 day cycle though I am normally 25. But what is normal after a loss? Just so relieved.


----------



## Heather11

Storked said:


> AF is officially here! I put my ticker as a 28 day cycle though I am normally 25. But what is normal after a loss? Just so relieved.

The month after my loss my cycle was like 41 or so days! So it sounds like your body is recovering quickly!! :winkwink:


----------



## Storked

Heather11 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> AF is officially here! I put my ticker as a 28 day cycle though I am normally 25. But what is normal after a loss? Just so relieved.
> 
> The month after my loss my cycle was like 41 or so days! So it sounds like your body is recovering quickly!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks! I hope things get under control quick. Going to buy OPKs now to make sure I ovulate next cycle.
I thought I may not AF for a long while since I ended up having a D&C but my miscarriage started before that so guess my hormones were already lowering.


----------



## stevens2010

Hi ladies, just wanted to post a link to The Father's Love Letter. It's amazing!

It's also on Youtube if you'd rather hear it.

I always feel comforted when I read it.

https://www.fathersloveletter.com/text.html


----------



## Just_married

stevens2010 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to post a link to The Father's Love Letter. It's amazing!
> 
> It's also on Youtube if you'd rather hear it.
> 
> I always feel comforted when I read it.
> 
> https://www.fathersloveletter.com/text.html

I have always loved this! As it's royalty free I used to copy it and give it to the mums I helped in my ministry. Also used to hand it out at outreaches. 

Have you every tried relaxing in bed/bath/beach, earphones in, scented candles nearby..... Best relaxation tape ever xxx


----------



## Godsjewel

Patience, they say, is a virtue. It also seems increasingly rare. Hardly anyone obeys the speed limit on the highway, and we hate to get stuck behind someone who is. Too much in a hurry. People who used to spend hours or days gathering information expect it instantly with a couple of mouse clicks. Need it fast. Need it yesterday.

No one wants to suffer. If we can't avoid it, it's best to find the quickest way back to our comfort zone. Or if there is no fast way out, cover it up with food or drink or chemicals. Blame someone else and try to spread the misery around.

Does anyone benefit from impatience? I certainly haven't, and I haven't noticed anyone else who does, either. We all need to calm down and open our hearts to the Holy Spirit. A familiar poem by John Greenleaf Whittier concludes,

Drop Thy still dews of quietness
Till all our strivings cease.
Take from our souls the strain and stress
And let our ordered lives confess
The beauty of Thy peace.

While waiting for that prayer to manifest in our thoughts, it helps to meditate on the wise counsel contained in James 5:7-11. James's illustration of the farmer is a very helpful place to start. Advancing technology has changed much about how farming is done. Modern fertilizers and machinery have made it possible for one farmer to feed a couple of orders of magnitude more people than an ancient farmer could, with less physical labor. 

But technology does not make the crops grow any faster. Technology does not control the rainfall or make it more predictable. Today's farmers, like those in biblical times, plant their crops and wait. Although they have plenty of work to do between the time they plant seed and the time they harvest, the crops grow and mature at their own pace, aided or hindered by weather conditions the farmer cannot influence. He waits patiently. Farming it too much work to waste energy on waiting impatiently.

All Christians wait for something else, the overarching promise of the New Testament. When Jesus ascended into heaven, he left behind the promise that he would come back. Could James have possibly guessed that we would still be waiting for Jesus to return 2000 years later? God is not in a hurry, so we might as well wait for him patiently. We have no more influence on his timing than the farmer has on how long it takes his crops to grow. 

At least the farmer knows about how many weeks or months he has to wait. God can speak to our hearts with a vividness that makes it feel like the answer is coming within the hour, but it hardly ever happens that fast. The turning point comes without warning, and then waiting turns to joy, as God gives us not only the answer we patiently sought, but other blessings that never entered our minds.

While we wait for God, James tells us, do not be impatient with each other. If that seems difficult, and it certainly can be, it helps to recall that we have no more influence to make family, friends, enemies, or strangers do our bidding than we have over how long it takes our tomatoes to ripen.

The fact is, God has forgiven us all our sin. Forgiveness requires patience, among other things. We put ourselves in a position where we cannot receive the forgiveness that God freely offers if we hang onto our grudges and refuse to forgive. 

When James mentions the prophets and Job, he brings us face to face with the necessity of suffering. We consider these ancient biblical characters heros of the faith. We lift them up and exalt them far above their contemporaries. Their contemporaries did not. 

They viewed the prophets as men who insisted on saying what no one wanted to hear. They interfered in people's lives and pronounced uncomfortable words about sin and judgment. Most people ignored the prophets. Some actively persecuted them.

Although not a prophet, Job had to bear not only his own troubles, but his friends' assumption that no one suffers without deserving it. When he rejected their suggestion of some hidden sin in his life, they turned on him

Where was God while Job and the prophets suffered? He caused their suffering. He allowed Satan to test Job beyond what anyone but Jesus has ever been tested. He sent the prophets out with an unwelcome message he knew society would angrily reject. In some cases, he compounded the problem by making them do odd things like marrying an unfaithful woman or buying property while predicting the destruction of the city.

James mentioned the suffering of Job and the prophets as a reminder that it was not the end of the story for any of them. Job received back everything he lost. The prophets knew that God and a substantial minority of the public honored them. They considered honor from God more important than honor from corrupt leaders and immoral people. 

As we look at all of James' illustrations, we see that everyone receives from God, and that God's gifts and favor more than make up for any suffering they experienced while waiting.

The farmer endures months of hard work and waiting and then harvests his crop. The prophet receives vindication from the Lord in return for putting up with abuse from the godless. Jesus has not yet returned in glory, but he come back to dwell within his church and his people. We can have a glorious relationship with him while we wait for his even more glorious return.

No matter what ills we suffer, whether health, the business cycle, strained or even poisonous relationships, rejection, betrayal, grief of loss, physical pain, or just the endless succession of petty annoyances that crop up even in the best of times, it is always too early to give up. God has promised glory. Even if we never see more than a glimmer of it in this life, we know we will see it perfectly in the next. 

Fretting about our troubles only makes them worse. God is full of mercy and compassion, but it is by faith and patience that we inherit his promises.

-Author Unknown


----------



## HisGrace

Just wanted to welcome all the ladies that just joined. :wave:


----------



## stevens2010

Just_married said:


> stevens2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just wanted to post a link to The Father's Love Letter. It's amazing!
> 
> It's also on Youtube if you'd rather hear it.
> 
> I always feel comforted when I read it.
> 
> https://www.fathersloveletter.com/text.html
> 
> I have always loved this! As it's royalty free I used to copy it and give it to the mums I helped in my ministry. Also used to hand it out at outreaches.
> 
> Have you every tried relaxing in bed/bath/beach, earphones in, scented candles nearby..... Best relaxation tape ever xxxClick to expand...

No, never tried those but they sound great! 

Might have to try the bath one. :)


----------



## Godsjewel

"Be joyful always; pray continually; give thanks in all circumstances, for this is God's will for you in Christ Jesus." 1 Thessalonians 5:16-18 (NIV)

Many times in my life I've felt desperate to know God's will for me. That's common; a lot of us want to know what the will of God is for us. Usually it's a question we ask while agonizing over a decision we're facing  Should I go to this college, or that one? Should I accept or decline this offer? Should I move or stay put?

At times I've even felt paralyzed wondering what God wanted me to do. There aren't any verses in the Bible that answer those specific questions. Scripture is clear about God's will when facing a temptation to sin, but not so much in the "neutral" decisions in life  like choosing between two equally good schools or jobs.

Nancy Leigh DeMoss writes, "When you go to the Scripture for insight on the will of God, you don't find a lot about things to do, places to go, or people to meet. That's because God's will is not so much a place, a job, or a specific mate, as it is a heart and a lifestyle." She is correct. And I've found some verses nestled in 1 Thessalonians that plainly reveal what those heart and lifestyle choices look like -it's our key verse for today.

It's easy to read a passage like this one  glossing through it quickly with a general feeling of positive agreement  and not really digest the truth of what it says. So let's break it down.

Three things are commanded by Paul here: joy, prayer and thanksgiving. Of these, joy seems the hardest to produce. But praying and giving thanks are specific actions we can do right now to position ourselves inside of God's will.

Praying our way through our day keeps us continually in touch with God. When our heart and mind is in synch with God's, we're more open to His leading. The Holy Spirit has access to our thoughts to correct, encourage and guide us. So prayer is necessary for the woman wanting to operate in God's will. It doesn't take hour-long prayer sessions four times a day. Rather, keep God at the forefront of your mind and keep talking to Him as your day unfolds. This practice alone will increase your joy!

Hum, why is it important that we also give thanks in all circumstances? Surely, God doesn't need to hear "thank you" to feel appreciated or validated. Giving thanks helps us notice what we have to be joyful about. It also forces us to recognize our God: His goodness. His faithfulness. His provision. His sacrifice. Giving thanks for our gifts includes the Giver in our thoughts. And it affords us a right view of Him - one that acknowledges He delights in caring for us, guiding us, and providing for us. That calms our oh-Lord-what-am-I-supposed-to-do worries. We need a right view of God in order to walk in His will.

So praying throughout our day and giving thanks in each situation goes a long way in developing a heart capable of joy in all circumstances. But I must point out that joy is a fruit of the Spirit. That means it is something produced by the Spirit of God in us. We can't totally produce or sustain it on our own apart from Him. So when we pray, we should pray for joy. And thank Him for supplying it.

The Bible states that it is God's will for you to pray, give Him thanks, and cultivate joy. So no matter which college you go to, no matter which offer you accept, and whether you live here or there, be joyful, pray daily, and give thanks regularly. Could it be that if we focus on these things, the path will unfold before us? Or that He will work all out for good, no matter which choice we make?

That means the pressure of making the exact right decision, or else missing God's will entirely, is off. And that's one thing we can give God thanks for today!

Dear Lord, thank You for your faithfulness and for the loving kindness You've shown me year after year. Please develop in me a heart of joy. I choose to trust You with my life, and to rejoice amidst my circumstances today. Guide me in my decisions today, to Your glory. In Jesus' Name, Amen

~Rachel Olsen


----------



## Godsjewel

What happened to everyone???

You all doing ok?

Thinking about you and praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Teach2

Hi I was on half term last week back to reality now so less time. I feel a bit like I'm in limbo at the moment coz I'm waiting to see how long my cycle is this is the first month I'm trying to keep track. According to my phone I ovulate today but had cramps on sat, don't know if that's right or not. I'm not at a point yet where I'm worried about TTC DH and I are just saying in Gods time. Having said that I want to know whether or not I'm ovulating just so I know it can happen.

How are you?


----------



## faeriedust

I don't know if anyone here is Catholic, but I have been praying a wonderful novena to St. Gerard, Patron Saint of Motherhood/Fertility! I find it very calming :o)


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> What happened to everyone???
> 
> You all doing ok?
> 
> Thinking about you and praying for you :hugs:

I am here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower: Getting ready or graduation this weekend! WOOHOO!! I am spending the day at the spa Friday to celebrate! I am hoping it really relaxes me for my upcoming fertile weekend hehehe :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

Teach2 said:


> Hi I was on half term last week back to reality now so less time. I feel a bit like I'm in limbo at the moment coz I'm waiting to see how long my cycle is this is the first month I'm trying to keep track. According to my phone I ovulate today but had cramps on sat, don't know if that's right or not. I'm not at a point yet where I'm worried about TTC DH and I are just saying in Gods time. Having said that I want to know whether or not I'm ovulating just so I know it can happen.
> 
> How are you?

Hi dear...I did the whole app for ovulation and it was way off for me. I use the clear blue easy fertility monitor to figure out when I ovulate. This month I'm not using it, want to take a breather.

I'm good and busy, we pretty much have every weekend booked this summer with going out of town and family visits. Should be a wonderful summer:thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> What happened to everyone???
> 
> You all doing ok?
> 
> Thinking about you and praying for you :hugs:
> 
> I am here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower: Getting ready or graduation this weekend! WOOHOO!! I am spending the day at the spa Friday to celebrate! I am hoping it really relaxes me for my upcoming fertile weekend hehehe :haha:Click to expand...

Yay!!!:happydance:
So happy for you sweetheart :hugs:
You are truly an inspiration and totally deserve a nice spa day:flower:


----------



## xxx_faithful

This post spoke to my heart truly!!!WOW!!!I mean it is sooo true,we can never truly embrace where we are at if we are always wishing we were in another season...Lord thank You for this Very moment in our lives and we pray You wil help us to enjoy it in anticipation for the next!!Amen!

Thank you for sharing this with us sis!:hugs:[/QUOTE]

Your welcome princess bee! :) We all need to be reminded to just live in the now. 

Sometimes it's OKAY to not exactly like your current season you are in, but to at the same time embrace and absorb as much as you can out of the heartache. 

We need to learn to source the right company, ask God for the wisdom you need to get through the day, seek answers from him. Persist that daily connection with him to enable you strength. It's his duty as our Father to abide by his word, and the word says we must pray consistently and thank him as if we have already received it. 

Instead of sitting still in worry. Let us be present in the moment and be excited for what he is already preparing for the next season. Xoxox


----------



## xxx_faithful

Teach2 said:


> Hi I'm new here, so glad to see a Christian thread! DH and I have been NTNP#1 for 3 months now.

Hi there :) nice to meet you on here. I'm Bec, what is your name? x


----------



## Godsjewel

Rest in Me, my child. Give your mind a break from planning and trying to anticipate what will happen. Pray continually, asking My spirit to take charge of the details of this day. Remember that you are on a journey with Me. When you try to peer into the future and plan for every possibility, you ignore your constant companion who sustains you moment by moment. As you gaze anxiously into the distance, you dont even feel the strong grip of My hand holding yours. How foolish you are, My child!

Remembrance of Me is a daily discipline. Never lose sight of My presence with you. This will keep you resting in Me all day, every day.

Pray continually. 1 Thessalonians 5:17

Yes, my soul, find rest in God; my hope comes from him. Psalm 62:5


----------



## Teach2

xxx_faithful said:


> Teach2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm new here, so glad to see a Christian thread! DH and I have been NTNP#1 for 3 months now.
> 
> Hi there :) nice to meet you on here. I'm Bec, what is your name? xClick to expand...

Hi I'm Laura :hi:


----------



## Teach2

Godsjewel said:


> Teach2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I was on half term last week back to reality now so less time. I feel a bit like I'm in limbo at the moment coz I'm waiting to see how long my cycle is this is the first month I'm trying to keep track. According to my phone I ovulate today but had cramps on sat, don't know if that's right or not. I'm not at a point yet where I'm worried about TTC DH and I are just saying in Gods time. Having said that I want to know whether or not I'm ovulating just so I know it can happen.
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Hi dear...I did the whole app for ovulation and it was way off for me. I use the clear blue easy fertility monitor to figure out when I ovulate. This month I'm not using it, want to take a breather.
> 
> I'm good and busy, we pretty much have every weekend booked this summer with going out of town and family visits. Should be a wonderful summer:thumbup:Click to expand...

Sounds fab we are hoping to move so summer will be spent settling in for me still exciting but scary as we are buying for the first time.

As for the app this is supposedly my two week wait but I'm a bit skeptical so not paying much attention to it this month. I'll see if it correctly predicts next month AF.


----------



## minimoocow

Hello ladies

Can I join this thread? I was stalking 1st tri and wishing I was there when I came across PrincessBree's thread and she suggested I look you guys up so I have. I'm sure I have been led here as the post on patience on the 11th was made only a few hours after I posted "I feel I am being taught the art of patience which I don't have much of!" I am also a hobby farmer . . . 

Anyway I am currently cycle 7 TTC. I had a suspected early mc cycle 2 and nothing since. I feel I have been doing everything right, charting, OPK etc. Everything except praying. So this month I've pretty much scrapped everything and am trying to work on trust. Trust that I will BD on the right days, trust that it will happen when its supposed to but its hard and praying isn't my forte - worrying and googleing is more my thing!


----------



## HisGrace

Nevermind. Everyone canceled on me.


----------



## HisGrace

minimoocow said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Can I join this thread? I was stalking 1st tri and wishing I was there when I came across PrincessBree's thread and she suggested I look you guys up so I have. I'm sure I have been led here as the post on patience on the 11th was made only a few hours after I posted "I feel I am being taught the art of patience which I don't have much of!" I am also a hobby farmer . . .
> 
> Anyway I am currently cycle 7 TTC. I had a suspected early mc cycle 2 and nothing since. I feel I have been doing everything right, charting, OPK etc. Everything except praying. So this month I've pretty much scrapped everything and am trying to work on trust. Trust that I will BD on the right days, trust that it will happen when its supposed to but its hard and praying isn't my forte - worrying and googleing is more my thing!

Welcome! My name is Isabel. We understand what you're going through and are here to support you. DH and I have been TTC for over a year now. We experienced a pregnancy loss two months ago. I was devestated but I found comfort in God. I pray the same for you. It's hard to wait on God but we must remember that His timing is perfect. He is meticulous and He has a specifically designated egg in you right now that will eventually grow into a beautiful baby. We just have to trust Him.  Welcome!


----------



## genesismarie

hello everyone my name is tantteana
me and my hubby are ttc #2 after going through some very hard trails and mistake we've made with the first one looking to make a fresh start with #2 and get a chance to raise a child the right way now that we have both given are lives over to Christ
i would love to join you wonderful christian ladies i could use all the support i need and would love to be used but our lord to lead a few sister in Christ and kind word
respectfully,
Genesis Marie


----------



## Mumma09

Just had a scan 13.5 weeks pregnant today, we saw our sweet baby kicking up a storm and rubbing its eyes, all looks great and we are now officially out of danger of miscarriage, don't give up hope ladies it will happen


----------



## Wanting2BMom

Hi ladies I ask for your prayers. My DH and I have been ttc for the past three years and the one thing I do not want to hear anymore is that everything happens in Gods timing. I have questioned and asked what I did to deserve being deprived of this beautiful gift that only God can give. My level of faith is low to the point where I cant and dont even want to believe anymore because every month that it doesnt happen hurts and breaks my heart. I know that I can not doubt what God has done and can do....I doubt his love for me is what it all comes down to.


----------



## LillyLee

Wanting2BMom said:


> Hi ladies I ask for your prayers. My DH and I have been ttc for the past three years and the one thing I do not want to hear anymore is that everything happens in Gods timing. I have questioned and asked what I did to deserve being deprived of this beautiful gift that only God can give. My level of faith is low to the point where I cant and dont even want to believe anymore because every month that it doesnt happen hurts and breaks my heart. I know that I can not doubt what God has done and can do....I doubt his love for me is what it all comes down to.

:hugs: The ladies on this thread are amazing. You are in my prayers tonight. On days when I feel beyond depressed at certain things in my life and it feels like Gods timing is not happening at all the one song I think I learned in kindergarten can always lift my spirits. It's the "This is the day that the Lord has made. I will rejoice and be glad in it. This is the day, this is the day that the Lord has made". Somehow when everything is going wrong I have to realize that I did nothing to make the sun rise that morning and no matter what curve ball is thrown at me and my family I still need to rejoice in each new day that I have.


----------



## minimoocow

Wanting2BMom said:


> Hi ladies I ask for your prayers. My DH and I have been ttc for the past three years and the one thing I do not want to hear anymore is that everything happens in Gods timing. I have questioned and asked what I did to deserve being deprived of this beautiful gift that only God can give. My level of faith is low to the point where I cant and dont even want to believe anymore because every month that it doesnt happen hurts and breaks my heart. I know that I can not doubt what God has done and can do....I doubt his love for me is what it all comes down to.

Thinking of you today. :hugs: Sometimes I feel the same as you and I haven't been trying that long. Sometimes I don't want to hear things because I know they are true and that just makes it harder. Praying that you find the "still small voice of calm" some comfort amongst your obvious anguish. Looking back on my life I can see how things have "worked out" but it didn't seem that way at the time and certainly doesn't seem that way now I'm in the moment. Ultimately belief is a leap of faith, don't beat yourself up about having doubts - a faith needs to be tested in order to grow and develop.

Have you have any tests to give some answers as to why you haven't conceived yet?


----------



## Just_married

Wanting2BMom said:


> Hi ladies I ask for your prayers. My DH and I have been ttc for the past three years and the one thing I do not want to hear anymore is that everything happens in Gods timing. I have questioned and asked what I did to deserve being deprived of this beautiful gift that only God can give. My level of faith is low to the point where I cant and dont even want to believe anymore because every month that it doesnt happen hurts and breaks my heart. I know that I can not doubt what God has done and can do....I doubt his love for me is what it all comes down to.

I posted something similar to this subject recently. We both agree God is sovereign and that children are a blessing from Him, but the fact is we live in a fallen world & this means for some of us our body doesn't do what God designed it to. 

Don't blame yourself & wonder what you have done or haven't done to deserve it. God loves us all the same, His love doesn't rise & fall, it's constant & full. When you are a believer & you ask for forgiveness the bible says He is faithful to forgive and will remember your sins no more. Not only that, Jesus has already took full punishment for our sins. To suggest that God will still punish you suggests that Jesus punishment wasn't enough - so please don't consider waiting for your baby a punishment, there is no punishment for you! Thank God, if I was punished for every time I fell short of His standards I'd be in a very bad place right now. I'm glad He doesn't work on a basis of giving us what we deserve! Xxx

Dont drive yourself crazy trying to work out why God does certain things (believe me, I've tried!) as His ways are higher than our ways and we can't understand them right now.

I feel your frustration & I'm sorry it's getting to you, sending you big hugs & waiting with you on that blessing we both desire!


----------



## tulip11

hi
I am having brown lil discharge on day 23 od my cycle with pain in my abdomen..what is it..n I have cycle of 28-30 days


----------



## Godsjewel

Therefore let us draw near with confidence to the throne of grace, so that we may receive mercy and find grace to help in time of need.

Hebrews 4:16

A few years ago, I actually got a phone call from the White House. Yes, the real White House. The one the President of the United States calls home. Unfortunately, I was not home when the call came in, but there was a message on my answering machine. You cannot begin to imagine how shocked I was to see White House on my caller ID. I was really, really excited--until I heard what they were saying to me!

This is Mrs. Whoever from the White House in Washington, D.C. I am calling to tell you that you must stop harassing the White House. Please do not send any more messages. My knees instantly went weak. I looked out the window to see if Secret Service was hiding in my bushes! I began to run my hands under the kitchen cabinets to see if my home had been bugged. Its a little scary to hear the White House tell you to back off and not bother them anymore.

Before you think Im some sort of political stalker, allow me to explain. It was my parents 50th wedding anniversary and I found out that you could request a congratulatory letter signed by the President for such an occasion. I decided that if I faxed a request every day, I would stand a better chance of actually getting the letter in time for their party than if I faxed just one measly little request. For several weeks, I would fax a copy of my request every day. Until I got that phone call, that is! I didnt realize that sending one request was considered appropriate. Sending 35-40 requests was not!

Arent you glad that God isnt like the lady working in the correspondence office of the White House? Your desire for a baby is most likely one of the strongest desires your heart has ever known. You know that God is the giver of life, and you cry out to Him for help. Keep crying out! Unlike the White House, God will never tell you to stop harassing Him. In fact, He does just the opposite. He invites you to come to Him.

Hebrews 4:15-16 says 

For we do not have a high priest who cannot sympathize with our weaknesses, but One who has been tempted in all things as we are, yet without sin.
Therefore let us draw near with confidence to the throne of grace, so that we may receive mercy and find grace to help in time of need.

We have a marvelous high priest in Jesus Christ, who understands the hurts and frustrations of our lives. He invites us to come into the throne room of God to find the help we need. 

I love to learn the literal translations of Scripture, and this verse has to be one of the reasons why. Look at the part of this verse that says draw near with confidence. The literal meaning of these words is come recklessly unannounced! God is telling you to come recklessly unannounced to Him to receive mercy and find grace to help you in your time of need. Come recklessly unannounced! You dont have to make an appointment. Come recklessly unannounced! You dont have to ask if its okay, or wonder if you are harassing God. Come recklessly unannounced! Cry out to Him when your period starts again. Call on His Name and ask for His guidance when you are faced with another decision or another friend gets pregnant and you dont. You dont have to worry that God is going to get tired of your repeated requests for a baby, or that Hell send a holy messenger to you to tell you to stop calling Him. He says to you today, come recklessly unannounced! Youll find mercy and grace to help you in this time of your need.

(By the way, I eventually got my letter from the White House!)

~Author Unknown


----------



## Godsjewel

minimoocow said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Can I join this thread? I was stalking 1st tri and wishing I was there when I came across PrincessBree's thread and she suggested I look you guys up so I have. I'm sure I have been led here as the post on patience on the 11th was made only a few hours after I posted "I feel I am being taught the art of patience which I don't have much of!" I am also a hobby farmer . . .
> 
> Anyway I am currently cycle 7 TTC. I had a suspected early mc cycle 2 and nothing since. I feel I have been doing everything right, charting, OPK etc. Everything except praying. So this month I've pretty much scrapped everything and am trying to work on trust. Trust that I will BD on the right days, trust that it will happen when its supposed to but its hard and praying isn't my forte - worrying and googleing is more my thing!

Of course, welcome. My name is Sarah and have been on this journey for quite some time. I find that the journey tends to get easier when you get your focus off ttc, give it to God and start to enjoy everyday life. I've heard so many stories of ladies that don't focus on ttc and then end up pregnant, I'm thinking it has to do with the stress of ttc that may be preventing it in some cases.

It's a good thing you're still early in the ttc stage. My doctor says it can take a year for a healthy couple to conceive.

Looking forward to hearing good news soon :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

genesismarie said:


> hello everyone my name is tantteana
> me and my hubby are ttc #2 after going through some very hard trails and mistake we've made with the first one looking to make a fresh start with #2 and get a chance to raise a child the right way now that we have both given are lives over to Christ
> i would love to join you wonderful christian ladies i could use all the support i need and would love to be used but our lord to lead a few sister in Christ and kind word
> respectfully,
> Genesis Marie

Hi Tantteana :flower:

I'm glad you are joining us on this journey. 

There is so much love and encouragement on this thread, that there won't ever be a time where we aren't here to listen and comfort you.

I'm looking forward to see what God is going to do in your life.


----------



## Godsjewel

Mumma09 said:


> Just had a scan 13.5 weeks pregnant today, we saw our sweet baby kicking up a storm and rubbing its eyes, all looks great and we are now officially out of danger of miscarriage, don't give up hope ladies it will happen

:happydance: Thank you Jesus!!!

I bet that's a weight lifted off your shoulders :thumbup:

Thanks for keeping us updated and I pray for continued health for you and baby.


----------



## Godsjewel

Wanting2BMom said:


> Hi ladies I ask for your prayers. My DH and I have been ttc for the past three years and the one thing I do not want to hear anymore is that everything happens in Gods timing. I have questioned and asked what I did to deserve being deprived of this beautiful gift that only God can give. My level of faith is low to the point where I cant and dont even want to believe anymore because every month that it doesnt happen hurts and breaks my heart. I know that I can not doubt what God has done and can do....I doubt his love for me is what it all comes down to.

:hugs: I know what you mean. Being on this journey for as long as we have tends to come with unaswerable questions. I have my pity parties crying out to God, Why not me?!?, I have lived a good, wholesome life, What did I do to deserve this?!?, and so on and so on....

All we can do it trust that the Lord has our best interest at heart. During those times we need an extra boost of faith. I have prayed many times that the Lord take this desire away if it's not meant to be, well it's still there...So my faith says that since my desire is there, I believe that one day...one day I will be blessed with a child of my own.

When we begin to question the love of God, we need to remember who we are. We have absolutely no claim on His love. We dont deserve one bit of Gods goodness to us.I know of nothing that will so quickly cut the nerve of a petulant, Why did this happen to me?attitude as a realization of who we are before God, considered in ourselves apart from Christ.

We see then that God loved us when we were totally unworthy, when there was nothing whatsoever within us that would call forth His love.

Any time that we are tempted to doubt Gods love for us, we should go back to the Cross. We should reason somewhat in this fashion: If God loved me enough to give His Son to die for me when I was His enemy, surely He loves me enough to care for me now that I am His child. Having loved me to the ultimate extent at the Cross, He cannot possibly fail to love me in my times of adversity. Having given such a priceless gift as His Son, surely He will also give all else that is consistent with His glory and my good.

Note that I said, we should reason. If we are to trust God in adversity, we must use our minds in those times to reason through the great truths of Gods sovereignty, wisdom, and love as they are revealed to us in the Scriptures. We must allow our emotions to hold sway over our minds. Rather, we must seek to let the truth of God rule our minds. Our emotions must become subservient to the truth. This does not mean we do not feel the pain of adversity and heartache. We feel it keenly. Nor does it mean we should seek to bury our emotional pain in a stoic-like attitude. We are meant to feel the pain of adversity, but we must resist allowing that pain to cause us to lapse into hard thoughts about God.

If Gods love was sufficient for my greatest need, my eternal salvation, surely it is sufficient for my lesser needs, the adversities I encounter in this life.


----------



## Godsjewel

tulip11 said:


> hi
> I am having brown lil discharge on day 23 od my cycle with pain in my abdomen..what is it..n I have cycle of 28-30 days

I have a 28-30 day cycle as well and I start spotting up to a week before AF comes.

Praying for you sis!


----------



## tulip11

thx sis Godsjewel...so was that ur implantation bleeding or AF?


----------



## Godsjewel

Currenly I'm on CD 13 and have been having light pink and brown spotting since CD 11. I've only had mid cycle bleeding once and I believe that's when they found the cysts on my ovaries.

I'm not tracking ovulation this month, taking a breather, but I usually ovulate on CD 14-15, so I don't believe it's ovulation spotting. Plus it seems like I've been hitting the bathroom more often lately, which may be all in my head...lol

Any ideas on what this could be?


----------



## Godsjewel

tulip11 said:


> thx sis Godsjewel...so was that ur implantation bleeding or AF?

Unfortunately AF...she gets me every month :wacko:

I don't know why she doesn't get the memo not to come back...lol


----------



## tulip11

sister Godsjewel dont worry everything will be awright...but this happened to me first time like b4 I used to have brown blood but that was at time of my period was expected n this time it is like before the period is due thats why it seems strange to me...I will pray for u sister n my best wishes r with u have a v bright future ahead stay happy :):flower::flower::flower::hugs:


----------



## genesismarie

Godsjewel said:


> genesismarie said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone my name is tantteana
> me and my hubby are ttc #2 after going through some very hard trails and mistake we've made with the first one looking to make a fresh start with #2 and get a chance to raise a child the right way now that we have both given are lives over to Christ
> i would love to join you wonderful christian ladies i could use all the support i need and would love to be used but our lord to lead a few sister in Christ and kind word
> respectfully,
> Genesis Marie
> 
> Hi Tantteana :flower:
> 
> I'm glad you are joining us on this journey.
> 
> There is so much love and encouragement on this thread, that there won't ever be a time where we aren't here to listen and comfort you.
> 
> I'm looking forward to see what God is going to do in your life.Click to expand...

thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## BRK06

2 Corinthians 4:18 (NIV) So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen, since what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal.


In an effort to escape the brutal summer heat of South Florida, our family headed to the beautiful mountains of North Carolina. The Blue Ridge Parkway is one of our favorite spots for hiking, so we planned a day trip that included exploring a few hiking trails, a picnic and a visit to the beautiful and historic colonial home of Carl Sandburg. We woke to discover the beautiful weather of the day before had dissolved into a soupy mix of drizzle and fog, but we were not about to let a little fog and rain deter us from our original plan. We had been vacationing in North Carolina for years and knew fog is a common occurrence  even in the summer. We piled into our van and made our way up the mountain. The closer we got to the Sandburg home, the heavier the fog became. In fact, when we arrived, the fog was so thick we could barely see the walkway leading to the gift shop where we needed to purchase tickets for the tour of the home and grounds. We decided we would have to come back another day for the tour, but since we were already at the gift shop, it wouldnt hurt to do a little browsing.
The shop owner greeted us warmly and asked if we would like to purchase tickets for the guided tour scheduled to leave in an hour. Always the diplomat, I responded, Are you kidding me? Have you looked outside? The owner smiled and said, Oh, you mean the fog? It will be gone in a little while. Now  how many tickets do you need? I dont like pushy salesmen, even when they are sweet and kind  and maybe a little near-sighted. I think we will just wait and see if the fog actually lifts, I responded, convinced the thick fog would last all day, and resumed my browsing. I lost track of time and was surprised to hear the owner announce, The tour is leaving in 15 minutes. This is our final call for tickets. I walked out of the gift shop to discover the fog really was lifting and the skies were actually beginning to clear. I couldnt believe my eyes! Within minutes, the sun was shining  as if the fog had never existed.
It sometimes feels as if the fog of doubt and fear of darkness will never lift from our lives. The promises of God seem to get swallowed up by the problems we face. We want to curse our crisis  not praise God in the midst of that crisis. The hurt and pain overwhelm our faith, and we lose sight of the fact that this world is not our home and the troubles we face are only temporary. Lift up your eyes, girlfriend. Fix your heart and mind on God  He is with you  and makes every problem point to a promise.

Promise of direction** Proverbs 20:30 Sometimes it takes a painful situation to make us change our ways.
God uses problems to show us the way. We would walk through the wrong door if He didnt close it. Years ago, I dated a young man I thought I would marry. I began to pray, Lord, if he is not the one, just close the door. The very next conversation I had with this young man ended our relationship and resulted in my taking a church staff position that led me to Dan Southerland.

Promise of correction** Psalm 119:71-72 It was the best thing that could have happened to me, for it taught me to pay attention to your laws.
God uses problems to correct us. When our daughter was a toddler, she was fascinated with electrical outlets. Nothing we said or did seemed to deter her  until the day she stuck a safety pin in the outlet. Ouch! she cried, holding up her little red finger for me to kiss. She never played with an outlet again.

Promise of protection** Genesis 50:20 You intended to harm me, but God intended it for good.
A problem can be a blessing in disguise if it keeps you from being hurt by something more serious. I dreaded taking our children to get their immunization shots. I took a healthy child to the doctor and came home with a little one who was fussy, sore and running a low grade temperature. Our pediatrician finally said, Mary, think of it like this. You are allowing your babies to experience a little hurt in order to prevent them from experiencing a bigger hurt. A tetanus shot is nothing compared to tetanus itself.

Promise of perfection** Romans 5:3-4 We can rejoice when we run into problems  they help us learn to be patient. And patience develops strength of character in us and helps us trust God more each time we use it until finally our hope and faith are strong and steady.
Problems, when responded to correctly, are character builders. I once spoke for a womens conference with the theme of Problems into Pearls. The leader welcomed me and said, We have to get you some pearls! Digging in her purse, she produced a beautiful pearl necklace for me to wear. I spoke several times, counseled and prayed with numerous women and tried to meet as many women as possible. When the woman came to retrieve her pearl necklace, I was embarrassed. I had worked up quite a sweat with all of that hugging, laughing, talking. She brushed my apology aside and said, Sweat is good for pearls. It helps them keep their luster.
God is at work in and around you.* You may not see His hand, hear His voice or even understand His process, but you can rest assured that you can trust His heart. Remember, every problem points to a promise. -Mary Southerland

Psalm 121:1-2 (NIV) I lift up my eyes to the mountainswhere does my help come from? My help comes from the LORD, the Maker of heaven and earth.

Psalm 46:1 (NIV) God is our refuge and strength, an ever-present help in trouble.

Psalm 63:7-8 (NIV) Because you are my help, I sing in the shadow of your wings. My soul clings to you; your right hand upholds me.



Lord, I am tired of trying to face my problems in my own strength. Today, I choose to fix my gaze on You and praise You for Your presence and power in my life. I will give You praise, knowing You take up residence in the praises of Your people. I will walk through my fear, knowing You are with me. I declare my belief in Your willingness to help me face anything that comes my way. I trust You with my problems, Lord.
In Jesus name,
Amen.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi ladies having a bit of a low day today n came across your group online. Sat and read all the stories, encouraging words and celebrations. My husband and I live in the Bahamas and have been ttc our first since 16mMonths ago. I've been looking for a Christian encouraging group and I must say all the scriptures and words of encouragement are awesome. My notebook here at work is full of scriptures I found on here today. My husband and I both know everything in Gods time and are praying and waiting patiently for our blessing but sometimes it gets a bit difficult when friends who aren't even ttc tell you they are expecting.

All in his time and thanks for the inspiration and encouragement you have given me by posting your experiences and scriptures.

God bless you all.


----------



## Just_married

I enjoy this thread a lot too, but I do wish there was a Christian ltttc thread/group as sometimes the enthusiasm & symptom spotting of the relatively new TTC can be difficult for others who have patiently waited a bit longer. I'm only on month 14 (cycle 16) and I take my hat off to the patience and humility of the ltttc on here who have waited for years. When I respond to someone on here who has been trying for a relatively short time I am always respectful as I remember how enthusiastic I was, but its very difficult to do the reverse as it's impossible to understand the emotions involved in ltttc unless you have experienced it yourself. 

I don't claim to speak for everyone, but I do believe it's a valid point. It's not a complaint as people can't be blamed for not understanding. But I'm just thinking it would be nice to have a specific thread as other ltttc threads are more general & don't focus on God the same xxx


----------



## Godsjewel

Just_married said:


> I enjoy this thread a lot too, but I do wish there was a Christian ltttc thread/group as sometimes the enthusiasm & symptom spotting of the relatively new TTC can be difficult for others who have patiently waited a bit longer. I'm only on month 14 (cycle 16) and I take my hat off to the patience and humility of the ltttc on here who have waited for years. When I respond to someone on here who has been trying for a relatively short time I am always respectful as I remember how enthusiastic I was, but its very difficult to do the reverse as it's impossible to understand the emotions involved in ltttc unless you have experienced it yourself.
> 
> I don't claim to speak for everyone, but I do believe it's a valid point. It's not a complaint as people can't be blamed for not understanding. But I'm just thinking it would be nice to have a specific thread as other ltttc threads are more general & don't focus on God the same xxx

I know what you mean dear.

You should start a ltttc thread :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Prayingforno1 said:


> Hi ladies having a bit of a low day today n came across your group online. Sat and read all the stories, encouraging words and celebrations. My husband and I live in the Bahamas and have been ttc our first since 16mMonths ago. I've been looking for a Christian encouraging group and I must say all the scriptures and words of encouragement are awesome. My notebook here at work is full of scriptures I found on here today. My husband and I both know everything in Gods time and are praying and waiting patiently for our blessing but sometimes it gets a bit difficult when friends who aren't even ttc tell you they are expecting.
> 
> All in his time and thanks for the inspiration and encouragement you have given me by posting your experiences and scriptures.
> 
> God bless you all.

Praise God, I'm so glad you came across our group :flower:

Welcome! My name is Sarah and I'm so happy you are joining us and have already found encouragement.


----------



## Heather11

Wanting2BMom said:


> Hi ladies I ask for your prayers. My DH and I have been ttc for the past three years and the one thing I do not want to hear anymore is that everything happens in Gods timing. I have questioned and asked what I did to deserve being deprived of this beautiful gift that only God can give. My level of faith is low to the point where I cant and dont even want to believe anymore because every month that it doesnt happen hurts and breaks my heart. I know that I can not doubt what God has done and can do....I doubt his love for me is what it all comes down to.

Welcome to our group! You will find nothing but support here! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> thx sis Godsjewel...so was that ur implantation bleeding or AF?
> 
> Unfortunately AF...she gets me every month :wacko:
> 
> I don't know why she doesn't get the memo not to come back...lolClick to expand...

She has some nerve i tell you!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Heather11

Helllo ladies!!!! I hope everybody is going great!!! :flower: Welcome to all of our new members. My name is Heather and my husband and I have been TTC for about 9 months now!! You have come to a wonderful place. The ladies here are so amazingly supportive and it is a great place to come to and be understood!! :flower:

I hope everybody is doing great!! Anybody have any exciting plans for the upcoming weekend?!?!?!? 

My husband is sending me to the spa all day tomorrow to celebrate graduation! It will be some much needed relaxation!!! :winkwink:


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> Rest in Me, my child. Give your mind a break from planning and trying to anticipate what will happen. Pray continually, asking My spirit to take charge of the details of this day. Remember that you are on a journey with Me. When you try to peer into the future and plan for every possibility, you ignore your constant companion who sustains you moment by moment. As you gaze anxiously into the distance, you dont even feel the strong grip of My hand holding yours. How foolish you are, My child!
> 
> Remembrance of Me is a daily discipline. Never lose sight of My presence with you. This will keep you resting in Me all day, every day.
> 
> Pray continually. 1 Thessalonians 5:17
> 
> Yes, my soul, find rest in God; my hope comes from him. Psalm 62:5



What bible translation is that sweets? I want to buy it! seems so relevant to todays language :) xx


----------



## xxx_faithful

Melodystyx said:


> Thank you ladies for reminding me that God is still in control and that His timing is perfect!
> 
> I have been ttc for 14 years and after finding out my sis-in-law is expecting their 4th (1 for her 2 for him from previous marriages) and my cousin her first and losing my long time pup (11yrs old) all within this week I must confess I feel a little more faithless...
> 
> Im trying trying to hang in there but i sometimes feel that God forgot I'm still waiting for my gift...
> 
> Dont get me wrong I believe and trust and am totally sold out to our King, this week is just a little tougher than normal, so reading some of your posts have really helped.
> 
> God bless and know you have one more prayer warrior praying for BFP for us all!


Please tell us more about your situation. Each one of us are here to support and love one another as we go through this together.
How long have you been married? What treatments have you tried? How are you feeling today? 

Sending prayers your way ! xoxox


----------



## xxx_faithful

Prayingforno1 said:


> Hi ladies having a bit of a low day today n came across your group online. Sat and read all the stories, encouraging words and celebrations. My husband and I live in the Bahamas and have been ttc our first since 16mMonths ago. I've been looking for a Christian encouraging group and I must say all the scriptures and words of encouragement are awesome. My notebook here at work is full of scriptures I found on here today. My husband and I both know everything in Gods time and are praying and waiting patiently for our blessing but sometimes it gets a bit difficult when friends who aren't even ttc tell you they are expecting.
> 
> All in his time and thanks for the inspiration and encouragement you have given me by posting your experiences and scriptures.
> 
> God bless you all.


Nice to meet you on here!! :) I have also gathered a little book of stories, quotes and encouragments from this forum. Arent they all beautiful on here? There is so much love when we all share our sorrows together, they are lifted to the one who knows best. I have decided i am going to gather as much information and support i can find so when i come across other woman and friends who are going through my situation. So i can bless them with the love and support that was given to me.

Praying for you xx


----------



## xxx_faithful

minimoocow said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Can I join this thread? I was stalking 1st tri and wishing I was there when I came across PrincessBree's thread and she suggested I look you guys up so I have. I'm sure I have been led here as the post on patience on the 11th was made only a few hours after I posted "I feel I am being taught the art of patience which I don't have much of!" I am also a hobby farmer . . .
> 
> Anyway I am currently cycle 7 TTC. I had a suspected early mc cycle 2 and nothing since. I feel I have been doing everything right, charting, OPK etc. Everything except praying. So this month I've pretty much scrapped everything and am trying to work on trust. Trust that I will BD on the right days, trust that it will happen when its supposed to but its hard and praying isn't my forte - worrying and googleing is more my thing!

Minimoocow - WELCOME TO THIS THREAD!! My name is Bec and i have also been trying to conceive with my adorable husband since late 2009. 
Dont think of praying as an art form. My husband is a new christian while i have been a christian all my life. 
He often would say to me that he wasnt good at prayer and that i should pray instead, thinking it was some sort of thing you do when you've been a christian so many number of years and that he would simply go to church to learn. Soon he found that my so called 'praying' was generally speaking to God, sometimes i even found him falling alseep during my prayers ! lol. He soon realised that praying can be a continual discussion with God. A never ending conversation. I pray when im in the car, when i go to bed, when im having a horrible day and yes, even when things are perfect. It can be short, a journal, or even a breath, 'God I need you.' We forget God is our father and we need to learn to speak with him casually and comfortably as we are his children.

I pray that you will be encouraged to speak to God like he is right there beside you (afterall, isn't he?) and that you will enable yourself to be inspired by the prayers that have already been sent to God regarding you and your husbands life. Blessings to you as you travel through this journey together with us all xxx


----------



## xxx_faithful

Wanting2BMom said:


> Hi ladies I ask for your prayers. My DH and I have been ttc for the past three years and the one thing I do not want to hear anymore is that everything happens in Gods timing. I have questioned and asked what I did to deserve being deprived of this beautiful gift that only God can give. My level of faith is low to the point where I cant and dont even want to believe anymore because every month that it doesnt happen hurts and breaks my heart. I know that I can not doubt what God has done and can do....I doubt his love for me is what it all comes down to.

I cant tell you enough just how much i sympathise with your current state. If there's one thing you should remember, let it be this.. God does not waste one bit of pain that you go through. He is smarter then that. He uses every ounce of your pain. 

Never doubt his love for you, he loves you oh so very much !!!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

xxx_faithful said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Rest in Me, my child. Give your mind a break from planning and trying to anticipate what will happen. Pray continually, asking My spirit to take charge of the details of this day. Remember that you are on a journey with Me. When you try to peer into the future and plan for every possibility, you ignore your constant companion who sustains you moment by moment. As you gaze anxiously into the distance, you dont even feel the strong grip of My hand holding yours. How foolish you are, My child!
> 
> Remembrance of Me is a daily discipline. Never lose sight of My presence with you. This will keep you resting in Me all day, every day.
> 
> Pray continually. 1 Thessalonians 5:17
> 
> Yes, my soul, find rest in God; my hope comes from him. Psalm 62:5
> 
> 
> 
> What bible translation is that sweets? I want to buy it! seems so relevant to todays language :) xxClick to expand...

Hi Hun :hugs: I believe it's the NIV version.


----------



## genesismarie

hello ladies,
just wanted to share how i feeling after days of feeling down about this ttc journey and totally just out right stressed and feeling like i was going to cry all day. well i just left church Thursday night women and men fellowship and i really needed. i feel refreshed and just out right hopeful and peaceful. the feeling i have can barely be described. i just started ttc but i know with the lords help i will get through it without being consumed in depression as i do struggle with serve depression.
respectfully,
Genesis Marie


----------



## Prayingforno1

xxx_faithful said:


> Nice to meet you on here!! :) I have also gathered a little book of stories, quotes and encouragments from this forum. Arent they all beautiful on here? There is so much love when we all share our sorrows together, they are lifted to the one who knows best. I have decided i am going to gather as much information and support i can find so when i come across other woman and friends who are going through my situation. So i can bless them with the love and support that was given to me.
> 
> Praying for you xx

Yes, the quotes are all beautiful and encouraging a real pick-me-up


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi ladies,

Need some feedback/words of advice please. At the end of last year I took a HSG which came back good but IBGYN put me on clomid in December, January and February to see if that would kick start the process for me. I was supposed to go back to my doctor in Feb/Mar if I didnt get a BFP but decided to relax, and not stress myself out about rushing back to the doctor. 
AF showed up yesterday and I called my OBGYN to make an appointment. He can't see me until June 28th but was wondering if hubby and I should go ahead and have the semen analysis done in the mean time? Hubby has been ready to do this from last year but I was hesitant because I know it can be a bit difficult for men to go to doctors. I'm at the point now where I think it's worth confirming everything is ok with him/identifying if there are any issues.
I will try calling the doctors office back today to see if I can get come previsit advice but just wanted you to weigh in and maybe discuss your experience.

Thanks and TGIF!!!


----------



## Prayingforno1

genesismarie said:


> hello ladies,
> just wanted to share how i feeling after days of feeling down about this ttc journey and totally just out right stressed and feeling like i was going to cry all day. well i just left church Thursday night women and men fellowship and i really needed. i feel refreshed and just out right hopeful and peaceful. the feeling i have can barely be described. i just started ttc but i know with the lords help i will get through it without being consumed in depression as i do struggle with serve depression.
> respectfully,
> Genesis Marie

Glad to hear you were encouraged with the word at your church. Isn't it great when you start to feel even slightly discouraged/down and go to church but leave feeling refreshed and renewed. The power of God is so amazing.

You are in my prayers Genesis Marie.

God Bless,
Praying


----------



## Prayingforno1

Godsjewel said:


> :hugs: I know what you mean. Being on this journey for as long as we have tends to come with unaswerable questions. I have my pity parties crying out to God, Why not me?!?, I have lived a good, wholesome life, What did I do to deserve this?!?, and so on and so on....
> 
> All we can do it trust that the Lord has our best interest at heart. During those times we need an extra boost of faith. I have prayed many times that the Lord take this desire away if it's not meant to be, well it's still there...So my faith says that since my desire is there, I believe that one day...one day I will be blessed with a child of my own.
> 
> When we begin to question the love of God, we need to remember who we are. We have absolutely no claim on His love. We dont deserve one bit of Gods goodness to us.I know of nothing that will so quickly cut the nerve of a petulant, Why did this happen to me?attitude as a realization of who we are before God, considered in ourselves apart from Christ.
> 
> We see then that God loved us when we were totally unworthy, when there was nothing whatsoever within us that would call forth His love.
> 
> Any time that we are tempted to doubt Gods love for us, we should go back to the Cross. We should reason somewhat in this fashion: If God loved me enough to give His Son to die for me when I was His enemy, surely He loves me enough to care for me now that I am His child. Having loved me to the ultimate extent at the Cross, He cannot possibly fail to love me in my times of adversity. Having given such a priceless gift as His Son, surely He will also give all else that is consistent with His glory and my good.
> 
> Note that I said, we should reason. If we are to trust God in adversity, we must use our minds in those times to reason through the great truths of Gods sovereignty, wisdom, and love as they are revealed to us in the Scriptures. We must allow our emotions to hold sway over our minds. Rather, we must seek to let the truth of God rule our minds. Our emotions must become subservient to the truth. This does not mean we do not feel the pain of adversity and heartache. We feel it keenly. Nor does it mean we should seek to bury our emotional pain in a stoic-like attitude. We are meant to feel the pain of adversity, but we must resist allowing that pain to cause us to lapse into hard thoughts about God.
> 
> If Gods love was sufficient for my greatest need, my eternal salvation, surely it is sufficient for my lesser needs, the adversities I encounter in this life.

Thanks Sarah, this is beautifully written


----------



## rquanborough

Hi

I would like to join you too.

As you can see from my signature, I am on my 3rd cycle and I am NTNP with my DH. I am currently late for my AF but getting :bfn: on tests still whilst definitely having some symptoms. I know things will happen when the time is right and in his time, but it is still hard for us mere mortals. When I started reading some of the threads I was reminded of a song we sing here sometimes:

In His time, in His time
He makes all things beautiful in His time
Lord, please show me everyday
As you're teaching me your way
That you'll do just what you say
In Your time.

In Your time, in Your time
You make all things beautiful in Your time
Lord, my life to you I bring
My each song I have to sing
Be to You a lovely thing
In Your time.

Of course this is based on Ecclesiastes 3: 1 - 14

1 There is a time for everything,
and a season for every activity under the heavens:
2 a time to be born and a time to die,
a time to plant and a time to uproot, 
3 a time to kill and a time to heal,
a time to tear down and a time to build,
4 a time to weep and a time to laugh,
a time to mourn and a time to dance,
5 a time to scatter stones and a time to gather them,
a time to embrace and a time to refrain from embracing,
6 a time to search and a time to give up,
a time to keep and a time to throw away,
7 a time to tear and a time to mend,
a time to be silent and a time to speak,
8 a time to love and a time to hate,
a time for war and a time for peace.
9 What do workers gain from their toil? 10 I have seen the burden God has laid on the human race. 11 He has made everything beautiful in its time. He has also set eternity in the human heart; yet[a] no one can fathom what God has done from beginning to end. 12 I know that there is nothing better for people than to be happy and to do good while they live. 13 That each of them may eat and drink, and find satisfaction in all their toilthis is the gift of God. 14 I know that everything God does will endure forever; nothing can be added to it and nothing taken from it. God does it so that people will fear him.

Wishing all those ladies on here the blessings of our Father in Heaven.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thanks rquanborough, I love that song!

Hope I can jump in ladies. My DH and I have been so blessed with a beautiful little girl, but we've been TTC number 2 and have had 2 MCs in 4 months. I was angry at God for the first one, but I feel really at peace about this most recent one (only last weekend), and I just feel like I've been given amazing promises for another baby - in HIS time.

Is this the kind of thread where I can share some 'tactics'? We've successfully conceived 3 times out of 4 cycles trying since I found out a few helpful tips, and I'm keen to share if that's ok...? Before this method, we tried for 9 months for our daughter with no luck.


----------



## squarecrisps

Welcome to everyone who has just joined the thread.

Mummy_2_One - so sorry to hear about your losses. It's wonderful that you feel at peace and still trusting in God. I would love to hear some of your tactics. I've been off the pill for nearly 3 months (early days I know) but would love some tips!

Well, I went to the drs yesterday because I was on day 42 and still no period (When I came off pill I had a withdrawal bleed, then 34 days and then a normal period and now a 43 day wait but defo not pregnant). TO be honest she wasn't much help - she said it takes on average 18 months to conceive - I'm sure that stat is not right. I'd heard 80% of couples conceive within 6 months? Anyway, she just told me to wait until I'd been off the pill 6 months. So not sure what I'm supposed to do if I just don't have a period for another 3 months?!

Anyway, having pondered all this and prayed about it, this morning I *think* I may have started my period. Sorry if this is too much info....but I've had slight cramping and pinkish discharge. So I'm hoping this is just my period a bit late and that my cycles are back to normal. :)


----------



## tulip11

hiya
well yesterday I had brown lil discharge on my day 23 of cycle n today is my 24 day but there is nothing n even my period is not due as I am having cycle of 28-30 days...feeling so low dont know wts going on..


----------



## Godsjewel

Prayingforno1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Need some feedback/words of advice please. At the end of last year I took a HSG which came back good but IBGYN put me on clomid in December, January and February to see if that would kick start the process for me. I was supposed to go back to my doctor in Feb/Mar if I didnt get a BFP but decided to relax, and not stress myself out about rushing back to the doctor.
> AF showed up yesterday and I called my OBGYN to make an appointment. He can't see me until June 28th but was wondering if hubby and I should go ahead and have the semen analysis done in the mean time? Hubby has been ready to do this from last year but I was hesitant because I know it can be a bit difficult for men to go to doctors. I'm at the point now where I think it's worth confirming everything is ok with him/identifying if there are any issues.
> I will try calling the doctors office back today to see if I can get come previsit advice but just wanted you to weigh in and maybe discuss your experience.
> 
> Thanks and TGIF!!!

It's been many years, but I believe hubby had the semen analysis before I had my HSG, I think the doctor wanted to make sure it wasn't male infertility that was causing the problem. His results were perfect, he has great swimmers :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

genesismarie said:


> hello ladies,
> just wanted to share how i feeling after days of feeling down about this ttc journey and totally just out right stressed and feeling like i was going to cry all day. well i just left church Thursday night women and men fellowship and i really needed. i feel refreshed and just out right hopeful and peaceful. the feeling i have can barely be described. i just started ttc but i know with the lords help i will get through it without being consumed in depression as i do struggle with serve depression.
> respectfully,
> Genesis Marie

That's wonderful sweetheart, Isn't it so nice to fellowship with brothers and sisters in Christ?

I'm so glad you are at peace :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

rquanborough said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like to join you too.
> 
> As you can see from my signature, I am on my 3rd cycle and I am NTNP with my DH. I am currently late for my AF but getting :bfn: on tests still whilst definitely having some symptoms. I know things will happen when the time is right and in his time, but it is still hard for us mere mortals. When I started reading some of the threads I was reminded of a song we sing here sometimes:
> 
> In His time, in His time
> He makes all things beautiful in His time
> Lord, please show me everyday
> As you're teaching me your way
> That you'll do just what you say
> In Your time.
> 
> In Your time, in Your time
> You make all things beautiful in Your time
> Lord, my life to you I bring
> My each song I have to sing
> Be to You a lovely thing
> In Your time.
> 
> Of course this is based on Ecclesiastes 3: 1 - 14
> 
> 1 There is a time for everything,
> and a season for every activity under the heavens:
> 2 a time to be born and a time to die,
> a time to plant and a time to uproot,
> 3 a time to kill and a time to heal,
> a time to tear down and a time to build,
> 4 a time to weep and a time to laugh,
> a time to mourn and a time to dance,
> 5 a time to scatter stones and a time to gather them,
> a time to embrace and a time to refrain from embracing,
> 6 a time to search and a time to give up,
> a time to keep and a time to throw away,
> 7 a time to tear and a time to mend,
> a time to be silent and a time to speak,
> 8 a time to love and a time to hate,
> a time for war and a time for peace.
> 9 What do workers gain from their toil? 10 I have seen the burden God has laid on the human race. 11 He has made everything beautiful in its time. He has also set eternity in the human heart; yet[a] no one can fathom what God has done from beginning to end. 12 I know that there is nothing better for people than to be happy and to do good while they live. 13 That each of them may eat and drink, and find satisfaction in all their toilthis is the gift of God. 14 I know that everything God does will endure forever; nothing can be added to it and nothing taken from it. God does it so that people will fear him.
> 
> Wishing all those ladies on here the blessings of our Father in Heaven.


Welcome :hugs: Thanks for sharing that song, it's perfect!


----------



## Godsjewel

Mummy_2_One said:


> Thanks rquanborough, I love that song!
> 
> Hope I can jump in ladies. My DH and I have been so blessed with a beautiful little girl, but we've been TTC number 2 and have had 2 MCs in 4 months. I was angry at God for the first one, but I feel really at peace about this most recent one (only last weekend), and I just feel like I've been given amazing promises for another baby - in HIS time.
> 
> Is this the kind of thread where I can share some 'tactics'? We've successfully conceived 3 times out of 4 cycles trying since I found out a few helpful tips, and I'm keen to share if that's ok...? Before this method, we tried for 9 months for our daughter with no luck.

Welcome :hugs: I'm sure we are all dying to know some tactics you have :haha:

I'm so sorry to hear about your angels, I know it's hard to understand why these things happen, but I'm glad you have found peace. I personally have never experienced a MC, but there are ladies on here that have that can help encourage you along the way.

Looking forward to sharing this journey with you:flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

squarecrisps said:


> Welcome to everyone who has just joined the thread.
> 
> Mummy_2_One - so sorry to hear about your losses. It's wonderful that you feel at peace and still trusting in God. I would love to hear some of your tactics. I've been off the pill for nearly 3 months (early days I know) but would love some tips!
> 
> Well, I went to the drs yesterday because I was on day 42 and still no period (When I came off pill I had a withdrawal bleed, then 34 days and then a normal period and now a 43 day wait but defo not pregnant). TO be honest she wasn't much help - she said it takes on average 18 months to conceive - I'm sure that stat is not right. I'd heard 80% of couples conceive within 6 months? Anyway, she just told me to wait until I'd been off the pill 6 months. So not sure what I'm supposed to do if I just don't have a period for another 3 months?!
> 
> Anyway, having pondered all this and prayed about it, this morning I *think* I may have started my period. Sorry if this is too much info....but I've had slight cramping and pinkish discharge. So I'm hoping this is just my period a bit late and that my cycles are back to normal. :)

Praying that your body works the way God intended and that your cycle will get back on track so you can have that precious baby :hugs:


----------



## tulip11

Godsjewel
hi how r u? I wanna ask u sis that when u were having brown discharge b4 ur period was due when that turned into AF...I am asking bcz as I have shared yesterday that I had brown lil discharge on day 23 but today I dont even have that brown discharge there is nothing but backache and abdominal pain are present..


----------



## Godsjewel

tulip11 said:


> hiya
> well yesterday I had brown lil discharge on my day 23 of cycle n today is my 24 day but there is nothing n even my period is not due as I am having cycle of 28-30 days...feeling so low dont know wts going on..

Hi dear, I'm thinking you may have to wait it out and see if AF shows up on time. Our bodies are easily affected by stress, hormone imbalances and other stuff that can cause spotting.

Praying God's comfort and peace during this wait.


----------



## Godsjewel

tulip11 said:


> Godsjewel
> hi how r u? I wanna ask u sis that when u were having brown discharge b4 ur period was due when that turned into AF...I am asking bcz as I have shared yesterday that I had brown lil discharge on day 23 but today I dont even have that brown discharge there is nothing but backache and abdominal pain are present..

My months vary with brown spotting, sometimes it's 2-3 days before AF and others it's 4-5 days before. I don't usually get cramping and backaches until a couple days before. There are times were a day or so inbetween I don't see anything. 

Do you ever get any kind of spotting before your period?


----------



## tulip11

yeah u r right Godsjewel sister...I should wait until my period due...thanks alot .:flower::flower: lots of baby dust to u :hugs::hugs: May God bless u...


----------



## tulip11

yeah I had spotting in last two months but those were usually at time of my periods were due n those suddenly converted into AF n another thing with those spotting I had never severe backache but this time why is it strange for me bcz it happens b4 my period is due n secondly it was just yesterday not today n thirdly I m having severe backache


----------



## britgirl82

Can I join? I've just found this thread and haven't read the whole thing but am in awe at the faith displayed by some of you ladies. 

Brief background on me. DH and I have been married since September 2008. We have an amazing daughter who turns 2 in August. We conceived her the first month we tried. 

When our daughter was 9m old I was diagnosed with a rare form of cancer. I had two operations and 6 weeks of chemo. Before the chemo we created and froze some embryos in case the chemo left me infertile (the risk was very low but we thought it best). 

My fertility has returned, praise God: I have had regular ovulatory cycles ever since the chemo. 

During the chemo God spoke to us so clearly (through my father, a minister, and through someone at church we'd never met before! - they both got 'words' for us) and told us that everything was going to be wonderful: that He had the most amazing future planned for us. He also promised us that my body would not have been harmed by the chemo (Daniel 3:27). 

Last cycle we defrosted our embryos to use them before trying naturally. One didn't survive defrosting and I had a very early miscarriage/chemical pregnancy with the other. 

This cycle is our first ttc naturally and I'm really struggling to be honest. I've felt so pregnant over the last week (am 9dpo) - just like I did with my daughter and the CP - but the symptoms seem to be wearing off today. So it feels like I've got my hopes up for nothing. 

I know God is good and great - He blows my mind sometimes. And I know His timing is perfect. And I'm oddly grateful for having been so ill: my faith grew so so so much during that time. And I know that it will happen again for us: God's promised. I just really struggle when I see other mums with #2.

So hopefully this thread will be a huge blessing to me, and I hope that I can also bless some of you girls xx


----------



## Godsjewel

Behold, the virgin shall be with child and shall bear a son, and they shall call His Name Immanuel, which translated means, God with us.
Matthew 1:23

Isnt it funny how God uses such scary, unknown things to shed light on His character, His faithfulness?

My mom was diagnosed with a rare neurological disorder and has faced multiple surgeries on her brain. It can be overwhelming to contemplate all that brain surgery encompasses. A man you really dont know opening the skull of someone you love. Manipulation of the part of your mother that lets her know who you are and enables her to love you. Its terrifying if you allow yourself to consider what all could go wrong.

It was in the scary moments of her first brain surgery that God once again revealed His closeness. I remember standing and watching strangers rolling her down a long hallway to the operating room while my dad, my sisters and I stood still. We had gone with her to doctors appointments, helped her with medicines, and stood guard by her bedside in the pre-op area, but when the time came for surgery, we could go no further. We had reached the limit of our ability to stay with her. I am so glad that God is not limited in His ability! You see, when the surgical team took her away from us and rolled her into an operating room, she was not alone. Not for one moment. God Immanuel walked with her every nanosecond of the entire experience. And in a truth incomprehensible to the mortal mind, while He stood guard over her in the operating room, this same God Immanuel never left us as we waited in the waiting room for the miraculous results we had prayed for. He is God with us. He came through for our family. Hell come through for yours.

Infertility can make you feel so all alone. You and your friends have gone through all of lifes milestones together. High school and college graduations. First serious relationships. Marriage proposals and wedding preparation. Youve gone through all the ups and downs of life together, yet youve been unable to accompany them down the path of parenthood. You can stand on the sidelines waiting for the miraculous results you pray for. Let me remind you, friend, God Immanuel will come through for you.

During those scary times when you wonder where God is in your infertility, understand that He stands right there with you. Hes with you in the good times. Hes with you in the bad times. He is God with us. Hes with you when you pray and tears of wonder and joy stream down your face. Hes with you when your heart hurts so badly over another period starting that you dont even want to think about Him, much less call out His Name. God with us. Hes been with you every time a doctor gives another diagnosis or bad report. Hes been right there through every failed IUI or IVF cycle. Hes stood guard over you as youve wept for the baby you really thought would survive. Hes with you in disappointment. Hes with you in times of ridiculous joy. He is God Immanuel. God with us. 

~Author Unknown


----------



## Godsjewel

britgirl82 said:


> Can I join? I've just found this thread and haven't read the whole thing but am in awe at the faith displayed by some of you ladies.
> 
> Brief background on me. DH and I have been married since September 2008. We have an amazing daughter who turns 2 in August. We conceived her the first month we tried.
> 
> When our daughter was 9m old I was diagnosed with a rare form of cancer. I had two operations and 6 weeks of chemo. Before the chemo we created and froze some embryos in case the chemo left me infertile (the risk was very low but we thought it best).
> 
> My fertility has returned, praise God: I have had regular ovulatory cycles ever since the chemo.
> 
> During the chemo God spoke to us so clearly (through my father, a minister, and through someone at church we'd never met before! - they both got 'words' for us) and told us that everything was going to be wonderful: that He had the most amazing future planned for us. He also promised us that my body would not have been harmed by the chemo (Daniel 3:27).
> 
> Last cycle we defrosted our embryos to use them before trying naturally. One didn't survive defrosting and I had a very early miscarriage/chemical pregnancy with the other.
> 
> This cycle is our first ttc naturally and I'm really struggling to be honest. I've felt so pregnant over the last week (am 9dpo) - just like I did with my daughter and the CP - but the symptoms seem to be wearing off today. So it feels like I've got my hopes up for nothing.
> 
> I know God is good and great - He blows my mind sometimes. And I know His timing is perfect. And I'm oddly grateful for having been so ill: my faith grew so so so much during that time. And I know that it will happen again for us: God's promised. I just really struggle when I see other mums with #2.
> 
> So hopefully this thread will be a huge blessing to me, and I hope that I can also bless some of you girls xx

Welcome :hugs:

Wow! only one month to conceive your daughter, that's amazing! Praise God that your body is healed from cancer, what a wonderful testimony of God's goodness.

You will definitely have your fill of encouragement. God is doing a great work in the lives of all the ladies here.


----------



## Godsjewel

It's now been 5 days that I have been having midcycle spotting/bleeding. I've had midcycle bleeding once or twice before, but it was only for a day or so and this time it's getting worse everyday. 

I contacted the doctor this morning and hopefully she gets back to me soon.

All I can think about is the lady in the bible with the issue of blood.

As Jesus was on His way, the crowds almost crushed Him. And there was a woman there who had been subject to bleeding for twelve years, but no one could heal her. She came up behind Him and touched the edge of His cloak, and immediately her bleeding stopped. Who touched Me? Jesus asked. When they all denied it, Peter said, Master, the people are crowding and pressing against you. But Jesus said, Someone touched Me; I know that power has gone out from Me. The woman, seeing that she could not go unnoticed, came trembling and fell at His feet. In the presence of all the people, she told why she had touched Him and how she had been instantly healed. Then He said to her, Daughter, your faith has healed you. Go in peace (LUK 8:43-47).

Lord, I have complete faith that by Your stripes, I am healed!!!


----------



## tulip11

Godsjewel is ur spotting turned into AF?


----------



## Godsjewel

tulip11 said:


> Godsjewel is ur spotting turned into AF?

I don't believe so since I'm only on cycle day 14 out of a 28 day cycle. Waiting to hear back from the doctor. I'm sure she is going to have me go in for lab work to check my levels.


----------



## tulip11

hmmmmmmmm anyway best of luck to u dear sis...dont worry everything ill b awright...remember me in ur prayers...lots of baby dust to u..


----------



## Just_married

Godsjewel hope it clears up soon or if one of those random short cycles then hope your cycle gets back to normal soon. 

Have you tested with hcg? Just a thought as a friend on bnb had mid cycle bleeding and discovered she was actually 6 wks pregnant. She had normal af 2 weeks before. One of these mysteries xxx


----------



## Godsjewel

Just_married said:


> Godsjewel hope it clears up soon or if one of those random short cycles then hope your cycle gets back to normal soon.
> 
> Have you tested with hcg? Just a thought as a friend on bnb had mid cycle bleeding and discovered she was actually 6 wks pregnant. She had normal af 2 weeks before. One of these mysteries xxx

Nope, I figured I bled so much 2 weeks ago during my period that there is no way I could be pregnant. 

I thought about taking one last night, but didn't feel like seeing a BFN and waisting a test.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Godsjewel said:


> It's now been 5 days that I have been having midcycle spotting/bleeding. I've had midcycle bleeding once or twice before, but it was only for a day or so and this time it's getting worse everyday.
> 
> I contacted the doctor this morning and hopefully she gets back to me soon.
> 
> All I can think about is the lady in the bible with the issue of blood.
> 
> As Jesus was on His way, the crowds almost crushed Him. And there was a woman there who had been subject to bleeding for twelve years, but no one could heal her. She came up behind Him and touched the edge of His cloak, and immediately her bleeding stopped. Who touched Me? Jesus asked. When they all denied it, Peter said, Master, the people are crowding and pressing against you. But Jesus said, Someone touched Me; I know that power has gone out from Me. The woman, seeing that she could not go unnoticed, came trembling and fell at His feet. In the presence of all the people, she told why she had touched Him and how she had been instantly healed. Then He said to her, Daughter, your faith has healed you. Go in peace (LUK 8:43-47).
> 
> Lord, I have complete faith that by Your stripes, I am healed!!!

Be encouraged Sarah, we can all just to touch the helm of his garment an be healed. I will keep you in my prayers and please keep us updated on feedback from your doctor.


----------



## LillyLee

Ladies I need your help today. Satan is at work this morning in a few different ways. I need prayers to help to forgive some women who obviously aren't Christians and maybe to have God give me the words to redirect their attacks on Christian women.


----------



## Godsjewel

LillyLee said:


> Ladies I need your help today. Satan is at work this morning in a few different ways. I need prayers to help to forgive some women who obviously aren't Christians and maybe to have God give me the words to redirect their attacks on Christian women.


Hi sweetie!

God wants us to be the light of the world and by using our actions to show love and kindness, even when we dont feel like it, will make them wonder how you are so different. I pray that God gives you the right things to say at the right time, which makes me think of these verses.

Like apples of gold in settings of silver Is a word spoken in right circumstances. Proverbs 25:11

Do not let any unwholesome talk come out of your mouths, but only what is helpful for building others up according to their needs, that it may benefit those who listen. Ephesians 4:29


----------



## Godsjewel

So the doctor wants me to get blood work done to check my hormone levels. Heading to the lab now. As soon as I find out what the results are and I will hop back on here and let you know.

Thanks again for thinking of me and bringing this in prayer to our Heavenly Father for me.


----------



## squarecrisps

Godsjewel - just prayed that you will be able to trust in him and that he will heal you.

I'm feeling a bit discouraged today. My DH has been out of work a long time, and we thought he was in with a very good chance of getting a job, but sadly that hope has been crushed today. It's another disappointment in a long long line of disappointments really. I know the Lord has a purpose in this period of unemployment, but it's hard not to get frustrated. Trying to trust in the Lord


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hey guys, this TTC journey can be rough at times, just started to have a little pit party for myself thinking another month and no positive but had to remember that I have been blessed in so many ways, and I have so much to be thankful for.
I don't have my appointment with my OBGYN until 28th but just called to find out what our next steps are. I had hsg and took clomid for 3 months (Dec -Feb) but no results. The nurse at my doctor said that when I come in on the 28th both my hubby and I should come in together so he can speak to us to discuss our next steps, ie should I do another round of clomid, semen analysis for hubby etc.

I never thought this journey would be so emotionally taxing. I sometimes feel like I am on an emoitioal rollercoaster (Excited for ovulation, nervous af will come, excited no af and testing to only get bfn, depressed and throwing pity party when af comes) but God is good and I will continue to praise and focus on him.


----------



## Prayingforno1

sorry my prior post should read that i had hsg and took clomid for 3 months


----------



## PrincessBree

Dear All,

On wednesday I found out I was having an ectopic pregnancy that night they performed emergency operation to remove the baby and I also lost my left fallopian tube.DH and I are deeply saddened and heartbroken I really miss the baby and I am battling guilt of even allowing the surgery to take place though I know baby wouldnt have survived I just cant stand the thought of giving the docs permission to end my babies life.I really just request your prayers right now.

Thank you for your support always.

Bree x


----------



## Prayingforno1

PrincessBree said:


> Dear All,
> 
> On wednesday I found out I was having an ectopic pregnancy that night they performed emergency operation to remove the baby and I also lost my left fallopian tube.DH and I are deeply saddened and heartbroken I really miss the baby and I am battling guilt of even allowing the surgery to take place though I know baby wouldnt have survived I just cant stand the thought of giving the docs permission to end my babies life.I really just request your prayers right now.
> 
> Thank you for your support always.
> 
> Bree x

((((Bree)))) giving you a huge hug over the net. I can only imagine what you are going through But be encouraged. From what I know you can still get pregnant with 1 Fallopian tube once at least 1 of your ovaries are intact. Try not to feel guilty, God knows it all Before it even happens. Be encouraged and I pray strength over you and your husband during this rough trial you are passing through.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

PrincessBree said:


> Dear All,
> 
> On wednesday I found out I was having an ectopic pregnancy that night they performed emergency operation to remove the baby and I also lost my left fallopian tube.DH and I are deeply saddened and heartbroken I really miss the baby and I am battling guilt of even allowing the surgery to take place though I know baby wouldnt have survived I just cant stand the thought of giving the docs permission to end my babies life.I really just request your prayers right now.
> 
> Thank you for your support always.
> 
> Bree x

Bree,
I am so sorry! Rest and continue to pray and keep yourself immersed in the Word as you recover from the surgery. I'm praying for you sis! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

PrincessBree said:


> Dear All,
> 
> On wednesday I found out I was having an ectopic pregnancy that night they performed emergency operation to remove the baby and I also lost my left fallopian tube.DH and I are deeply saddened and heartbroken I really miss the baby and I am battling guilt of even allowing the surgery to take place though I know baby wouldnt have survived I just cant stand the thought of giving the docs permission to end my babies life.I really just request your prayers right now.
> 
> Thank you for your support always.
> 
> Bree x

My heart is breaking for you Sis :cry: I'm sorry to hear this happened. Your sweet angel is in the arms of Jesus and He is going to take good care of you both.

Psalm 34:18-19 The Lord is close to the brokenheartedand saves those who are crushed in spirit. The righteous person may have many troubles,but the Lord delivers him from them all;

Psalm 23:1-5 The Lord is my shepherd,I shall not want. He makes me lie down in green pastures;He leads me beside quiet waters. He restores my soul;He guides me in the paths of righteousness For His names sake. Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,I fear no evil, for You are with me;Your rod and Your staff, they comfort me. You prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies;You have anointed my head with oil;My cup overflows.

I'm praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Just_married

PrincessBree said:


> Dear All,
> 
> On wednesday I found out I was having an ectopic pregnancy that night they performed emergency operation to remove the baby and I also lost my left fallopian tube.DH and I are deeply saddened and heartbroken I really miss the baby and I am battling guilt of even allowing the surgery to take place though I know baby wouldnt have survived I just cant stand the thought of giving the docs permission to end my babies life.I really just request your prayers right now.
> 
> Thank you for your support always.
> 
> Bree x

Bree I'm so very sorry for your suffering and loss. Please don't dare feel guilty, God knows your heart & you didn't chose for things to go this way...what good would have come of not having the surgery? No good because your baby was destined for a lifetime in heaven and losing you too would mean one less light bearer and prayer warrior and would leave you friend & family broken without you. 

I pray you receive the peace beyond understanding. You ate always so supportive and wonderful to others & I pray this love is returned to you a hundred fold. 

Xxx


----------



## BRK06

He tends his flock like a shepherd: He gathers the lambs in his arms and carries them close to his heart; he gently leads those that have young (Isaiah 40:11, NIV).


As a little girl, I really did have a little lamb whose fleece was white as snow. I can remember the day my mother showed me the lamb and explained that she did not have a bottle with which to feed the stray lamb. I did. I agreed to let the lamb have my bottle if I could have the lamb. I have been fascinated by the unique relationship between sheep and their shepherd ever since.
Shepherds live with their sheep, finding places for them to eat and drink, providing shelter from the storms and protection from the heat. Sheep must eat the right amount of the right kinds of grass at the right timesor they will die. If the sheep eat too little one day and too much the next day, some of the bacteria that live in the stomach of the sheep will reproduce at abnormal levels, creating toxins which cause sudden death. This problem was even more complicated for the shepherds of the Bible.
The type of shepherding referred to in the Bible is not the farming of fenced pasture lands but nomadic grazing. The shepherd must carefully plan the path and lead the way so the sheep have neither too little nor too much grazing and are able to get to the water hole on time. Pastures are often lost to extreme heat which means the shepherd has to scour the countryside in search of green grass. Several flocks of sheep are gathered together at night in a sheltered place so shepherds can share the watches of the night, protecting the sheep from wild animals and thieves. Good shepherds are always willing to risk their lives to save their flocks from any harm, any enemy and even from themselves.
Sheep are dumb, can never be left alone and often stray, requiring the shepherd to find and rescue them.* A shepherd never pushes his sheep but rather leads his sheep, going before them, making sure they are not walking into danger. The needs of sheep, compared to the needs of other animals, are greater because of their instinct to be afraid and when faced with a fearful situation, to run. Without a shepherd to care for the sheep, they will not last long.
Personally, I definitely fit the profile of a sheep. I cant count the number of times I have stubbornly stuck to my plan, foolishly thinking that it was better than His plan, only to end up in some pit somewhere, calling for help. Psalm 40:1-3 has become my life maxim  with one exception. I rarely wait patiently! Remember, I am a sheep!
Psalm 40:1-3 I waited patiently for the LORD; he turned to me and heard my cry. He lifted me out of the slimy pit, out of the mud and mire; he set my feet on a rock and gave me a firm place to stand.* He put a new song in my mouth, a hymn of praise to our God. Many will see and fear and put their trust in the LORD (NIV).
I sometimes allow fear to drive me to a place where I am trapped by doubts and darknessuntil He rescues me. I try to satisfy my hunger by eating the wrong things found in the wrong places at the wrong times. The result is always the same; my soul remains ravenous for what is good while stuffing my heart and mind with what is bad.
Like every sheep, I dont like to be pushed. Good shepherds do not push, no matter how great the temptation.* A good shepherd stands in front of his sheep, gently calling their names, leading them to a place where he has already been, positioning himself between danger and his sheep. When I am tired and ready to give up, I tend to withdraw from the other sheep and even from my Shepherd. Many of us have somehow bought into the lie that we can make it on our own or that the rules, the commandments of God, do not necessarily apply to usjust those other sheep. The longer I serve God, the more I realize just how much we need each other and how much we need Him.* When will I learn that I cannot do life on my own  as a sheep or as a shepherd?
A good shepherd is willing to lay down his life for his sheep, just as Jesus Christ laid down His life for you and for me. I am so glad He was willing to lay down His life for every single sheep  the cute, fluffy ones as well as the dirty, broken lambs like me. Maybe it is time for us all to stop, listen for His voice, seek His plan and remember that we are indeed needy sheep who are called to love and lead other needy sheep to the Good Shepherd, Jesus Christ.


Lord, I am so thankful that You are my Shepherd and that no matter how deep the valley or dark the pit, You have gone before me and made a way. Help me to understand that Your ways are higher than mine. Forgive me when I complain that the way You have made for me is harder than I want it to be. I surrender my life to you, Lord, my God and my Shepherd.
In Jesus name,
Amen.


----------



## wristwatch24

I'm so sorry PrincessBree :(


----------



## wristwatch24

Hi ladies, 

I just wanted to tell you about a book I ordered from Amazon. It's called "Longing for a Child" by Kathe Wunnenberg. It's a devotional book geared toward TTC. 

Link: https://www.amazon.com/Longing-Chil...339800652&sr=8-1&keywords=longing+for+a+child


----------



## Shellvz

PrincessBree said:


> Dear All,
> 
> On wednesday I found out I was having an ectopic pregnancy that night they performed emergency operation to remove the baby and I also lost my left fallopian tube.DH and I are deeply saddened and heartbroken I really miss the baby and I am battling guilt of even allowing the surgery to take place though I know baby wouldnt have survived I just cant stand the thought of giving the docs permission to end my babies life.I really just request your prayers right now.
> 
> Thank you for your support always.
> 
> Bree x

Oh Bree, I am so sorry for your loss :(


----------



## HisGrace

Bree, my sister, I am praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## Megan1986

I love to hear this. My husband and I just started trying..... after 8 years of college and 3 years of marriage I am very very ready. I know that it is ALL in God's hands, thank goodness! Thank you all for the encouragement. You will all be in my prayers!


----------



## Yukki2011

PrincessBree said:


> Dear All,
> 
> On wednesday I found out I was having an ectopic pregnancy that night they performed emergency operation to remove the baby and I also lost my left fallopian tube.DH and I are deeply saddened and heartbroken I really miss the baby and I am battling guilt of even allowing the surgery to take place though I know baby wouldnt have survived I just cant stand the thought of giving the docs permission to end my babies life.I really just request your prayers right now.
> 
> Thank you for your support always.
> 
> Bree x

:hugs: I am so sorry Bree. I will pray for you.


----------



## minimoocow

Bree so sorry to hear your sad news. Take some time to wallow and be sad. You will come through this but it doesn't have to be today. Don't feel guilty - I think the signing is just a formality when your life is also in danger (((Hugs)))


----------



## minimoocow

BRK06 said:


> He tends his flock like a shepherd: He gathers the lambs in his arms and carries them close to his heart; he gently leads those that have young (Isaiah 40:11, NIV).
> 
> 
> As a little girl, I really did have a little lamb whose fleece was white as snow. I can remember the day my mother showed me the lamb and explained that she did not have a bottle with which to feed the stray lamb. I did. I agreed to let the lamb have my bottle if I could have the lamb. I have been fascinated by the unique relationship between sheep and their shepherd ever since.
> Shepherds live with their sheep, finding places for them to eat and drink, providing shelter from the storms and protection from the heat. Sheep must eat the right amount of the right kinds of grass at the right timesor they will die. If the sheep eat too little one day and too much the next day, some of the bacteria that live in the stomach of the sheep will reproduce at abnormal levels, creating toxins which cause sudden death. This problem was even more complicated for the shepherds of the Bible.
> The type of shepherding referred to in the Bible is not the farming of fenced pasture lands but nomadic grazing. The shepherd must carefully plan the path and lead the way so the sheep have neither too little nor too much grazing and are able to get to the water hole on time. Pastures are often lost to extreme heat which means the shepherd has to scour the countryside in search of green grass. Several flocks of sheep are gathered together at night in a sheltered place so shepherds can share the watches of the night, protecting the sheep from wild animals and thieves. Good shepherds are always willing to risk their lives to save their flocks from any harm, any enemy and even from themselves.
> Sheep are dumb, can never be left alone and often stray, requiring the shepherd to find and rescue them.* A shepherd never pushes his sheep but rather leads his sheep, going before them, making sure they are not walking into danger. The needs of sheep, compared to the needs of other animals, are greater because of their instinct to be afraid and when faced with a fearful situation, to run. Without a shepherd to care for the sheep, they will not last long.
> Personally, I definitely fit the profile of a sheep. I cant count the number of times I have stubbornly stuck to my plan, foolishly thinking that it was better than His plan, only to end up in some pit somewhere, calling for help. Psalm 40:1-3 has become my life maxim  with one exception. I rarely wait patiently! Remember, I am a sheep!
> Psalm 40:1-3 I waited patiently for the LORD; he turned to me and heard my cry. He lifted me out of the slimy pit, out of the mud and mire; he set my feet on a rock and gave me a firm place to stand.* He put a new song in my mouth, a hymn of praise to our God. Many will see and fear and put their trust in the LORD (NIV).
> I sometimes allow fear to drive me to a place where I am trapped by doubts and darknessuntil He rescues me. I try to satisfy my hunger by eating the wrong things found in the wrong places at the wrong times. The result is always the same; my soul remains ravenous for what is good while stuffing my heart and mind with what is bad.
> Like every sheep, I dont like to be pushed. Good shepherds do not push, no matter how great the temptation.* A good shepherd stands in front of his sheep, gently calling their names, leading them to a place where he has already been, positioning himself between danger and his sheep. When I am tired and ready to give up, I tend to withdraw from the other sheep and even from my Shepherd. Many of us have somehow bought into the lie that we can make it on our own or that the rules, the commandments of God, do not necessarily apply to usjust those other sheep. The longer I serve God, the more I realize just how much we need each other and how much we need Him.* When will I learn that I cannot do life on my own  as a sheep or as a shepherd?
> A good shepherd is willing to lay down his life for his sheep, just as Jesus Christ laid down His life for you and for me. I am so glad He was willing to lay down His life for every single sheep  the cute, fluffy ones as well as the dirty, broken lambs like me. Maybe it is time for us all to stop, listen for His voice, seek His plan and remember that we are indeed needy sheep who are called to love and lead other needy sheep to the Good Shepherd, Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> Lord, I am so thankful that You are my Shepherd and that no matter how deep the valley or dark the pit, You have gone before me and made a way. Help me to understand that Your ways are higher than mine. Forgive me when I complain that the way You have made for me is harder than I want it to be. I surrender my life to you, Lord, my God and my Shepherd.
> In Jesus name,
> Amen.

Thank you for this . . . I have just got back from worming my sheep! (That's the truth!) :happydance:


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> So the doctor wants me to get blood work done to check my hormone levels. Heading to the lab now. As soon as I find out what the results are and I will hop back on here and let you know.
> 
> Thanks again for thinking of me and bringing this in prayer to our Heavenly Father for me.

Praying for you! :hugs: I hope your blood work comes back with good results!



LillyLee said:


> Ladies I need your help today. Satan is at work this morning in a few different ways. I need prayers to help to forgive some women who obviously aren't Christians and maybe to have God give me the words to redirect their attacks on Christian women.

Praying for you! It can be so hard to forgive some people, but we always feel so much better after we do. :hugs:



squarecrisps said:


> Godsjewel - just prayed that you will be able to trust in him and that he will heal you.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit discouraged today. My DH has been out of work a long time, and we thought he was in with a very good chance of getting a job, but sadly that hope has been crushed today. It's another disappointment in a long long line of disappointments really. I know the Lord has a purpose in this period of unemployment, but it's hard not to get frustrated. Trying to trust in the Lord

Praying for your husband, that he finds a job soon! :hugs:



PrincessBree said:


> Dear All,
> 
> On wednesday I found out I was having an ectopic pregnancy that night they performed emergency operation to remove the baby and I also lost my left fallopian tube.DH and I are deeply saddened and heartbroken I really miss the baby and I am battling guilt of even allowing the surgery to take place though I know baby wouldnt have survived I just cant stand the thought of giving the docs permission to end my babies life.I really just request your prayers right now.
> 
> Thank you for your support always.
> 
> Bree x

Oh Bree! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry to hear this! Praying for you and your husband. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Heather11

Oh Bree I am so sorry to hear of your loss!! :hugs: You are in my thoughts and my prayers! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> So the doctor wants me to get blood work done to check my hormone levels. Heading to the lab now. As soon as I find out what the results are and I will hop back on here and let you know.
> 
> Thanks again for thinking of me and bringing this in prayer to our Heavenly Father for me.

I will be praying for you love! :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

squarecrisps said:


> Godsjewel - just prayed that you will be able to trust in him and that he will heal you.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit discouraged today. My DH has been out of work a long time, and we thought he was in with a very good chance of getting a job, but sadly that hope has been crushed today. It's another disappointment in a long long line of disappointments really. I know the Lord has a purpose in this period of unemployment, but it's hard not to get frustrated. Trying to trust in the Lord

Hi Sweetie!

My hubby went through the same thing a couple of years ago. Thanks to God, he now has a wonderful job and is making more money than he did before. God has a plan for him and I believe that the right job will come at the right time. God is an on time God.


----------



## Godsjewel

FINALLY! they came today and the doctor said the bleeding is probably from ovulation, called ovulatory bleeding. Stinks because I am on my 6th day of bleeding, no fun! But praise God it wasn't anything serious.


----------



## wristwatch24

Today I was referred to a couple of verses in James in another book on Bible verses and infertility. 

After taking the time to read the entirety of James 1, I came away with a completely different outlook on this journey. 

"Consider it pure joy, my brothers, whenever you face trials of many kinds, because you know that the testing of your faith develops perseverance. Perseverance must finish its work so that you may be mature and complete, not lacking anything. " (James 1:2-4) 

I know many of us realize that perseverance comes from pushing through the tough times, but I've never thought to relish in the tough times. I've thought "Just get through this and THEN I'll have joy." James tells us here to consider it JOY to face tough times. If trials and tribulations are what ultimately bring us closer to Jesus, we should take joy in them. 

"If any of you lacks wisdom, he should ask God, who gives generously to all without finding fault, and it will be given to him. *But when he asks, he must believe and not doubt,* because he who doubts is like a wave of the sea, blown and tossed by the wind. *That man should not think he will receive anything from the Lord; he is a double-minded man, unstable in all he does." * (James 1:5-8) 

This is where the light bulb lit up brighter than it ever has before above my foolish head. Of course I've asked God a million times for a child. For me to follow Him and what He wants me to do. But not minutes later, my mind begins to worry. Negativity sinks in and I doubt that my dream will ever come. I worry that it'll be another disappointment at the end of the cycle. That the Clomid didn't work. That I didn't eat healthy enough or I drank some caffeine and shouldn't have. But James reminds us that when we ask God for something, we need to trust in Him and not doubt Him. 

Finally, later, James goes on to say:
"When tempted, no one should say, 'God is tempting me.' For God cannot be tempted by evil, nor does He tempt anyone." (James 1:13) 

I clearly remember the day I sat at my sister's house, talking to my brother. Angry after another period starting, and starting to doubt God's love for me, I said "I feel like I'm being picked on." I immediately knew that what I said was wrong. And James confirms it here. 

"Don't be deceived, my dear brothers. Every good and perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of the heavenly lights, who does not change like shifting shadows. He chose to give us birth through the word of truth, that we might be a kind of firstfruits of all He created." (James 1:16-18) 

God doesn't owe us anything. We certainly don't deserve these gifts, either. It is by His grace that we receive them. 

_Lord in Heaven, I thank you for bringing clarity to me on a day that had me feeling so low and defeated. I pray that Your word through James will bless others who read it and bring the same clarity, confidence, and obedience to them as they have for me. In Jesus' name, Amen._


----------



## HisGrace

Godsjewel said:


> FINALLY! they came today and the doctor said the bleeding is probably from ovulation, called ovulatory bleeding. Stinks because I am on my 6th day of bleeding, no fun! But praise God it wasn't anything serious.

Praise God it wasn't something serious. :happydance: *that's my praise dance* :)


----------



## Prayingforno1

Godsjewel said:


> FINALLY! they came today and the doctor said the bleeding is probably from ovulation, called ovulatory bleeding. Stinks because I am on my 6th day of bleeding, no fun! But praise God it wasn't anything serious.

Thanking God it wasn't anything serious!!!!


----------



## Teach2

With all of the hard times on this thread at the moment I'm reminded of the refiners fire. I think everything that happens is chipping away at us making us more Christ like remember often it is during the hardest times that we are closest to God. I'm praying for you all xxx


----------



## xxx_faithful

*BETHANY DILLON LYRICS
Performed By Bethany Dillon*

Who can hold the stars
And my weary heart?
Who can see everything?

I've fallen so hard
Sometimes I feel so far
But not beyond your reach

I could climb a mountain
Swim the ocean
Or do anything
But it's when you hold me
That I start unfolding
And all I can say is

Hallelujah, hallelujah
Whatever's in front of me
Help me to sing hallelujah
Hallelujah, hallelujah
Whatever's in front of me
I'll choose to sing hallelujah

The same sun that
Rises over castles
And welcomes the day

Spills over buildings
Into the streets
Where orphans play

And only you can see the good
In broken things
You took my heart of stone
And you made it home
And set this prisoner free


----------



## xxx_faithful

Mel Mel said:


> Thanks so much for the warm welcome. :flower:
> 
> My DH and I have been trying for a baby for almost 3 years. When we first started trying, we figured we wouldn't have any issues and we would be pregnant in no time, but it just didn't happen that way. :nope: We went to the doctor and he assured me nothing was wrong, and had no concerns.
> 
> We started on ferility drugs shortly after and they didn't do anything, but make me sick. I couldn't keep anything down! I was miserable and still not getting prengnat. After 4 months of treatments, the doctor decided to refer me to a IUI/IVF clinic. Long story short, my insurance didn't cover either and we couldn't afford them without insurance.
> 
> Since then our doctor has left the practice and so have we. We are seeing a RE now and she doesn't think I will ever get pregnant. I'm overweight (always been overweight) and she thinks that has a lot to do with why I'm not pregnant and not getting pregnant. She suggested surgery, which I was okay with, but my DH is completely against. So that's about where we are right now. I'm trying to lose weight without surgery, but it's really not working. :nope:
> 
> My DH and I have had a very hard time with this whole process. We have tried to adopt twice and both times failed. The guardians changed their minds and we were out of luck. The first one completely destroyed me... I suffered mentally! The second one, I knew not to get my hopes up, so when we got the phone call it wasn't as bad as the first one.
> 
> I have really went into a depression during this whole adventure. I have questioned God and my faith. :cry: I have laid in my bedroom floor and cried out to God to forgive me for all the terrible thought and have begged Him to take the desire for a child away, but for some reason He won't. That's me summed up. Oh, I'm from Cherokee County :happydance:


Mel ! It is *SUCH* a pleasure to find you on here. I pray abundantly that you will find all the encouragment you need with us girls. 

It is so awfully painful trying to conceive and for the amount of time you have, i can very much relate to your longing for a child and the frustration that comes with it. I have suffered chronic depression since i was a child and have been trying to conceive aswell, and it was like a wave that hit when i had my first m/c as i felt it slowly crept back for a moment there. My husband and I are also at the point that we couldnt afford IUI or IVF being in the public system so we have just joined health insurance and will continue trying on clomid med until we can use the private health benefits.

On the weight side of things, im sorry you are finding it difficult. It's almost as if you have to focus on several things at the same time. To lose weight, look after your hubby, AND conceive, like one isn't enough already! But on another note, it is totally achievable. Once you get to the point that your ready to change for good, you become *too determined *not to. I am happy to offer any advice at all that you are seeking (having been a Nutritionist) but just off the bat, i highly recommend ditching gluten =) that alone can drop weight fast.

My sister in law is 39yrs old and was told she had a 1% chance of EVER conceiving naturally. But she was determined. She tried and tried and tried until one day God was like 'Okay, you believe me enough to give you a baby i will give you just that' and 1 mth prior to IVF, she fell pregnant naturally. She has tried IUI, clomid, natural therapies everything- but one thing she didnt give up on - was the fact that God could give her what she deeply desired. Never ever listen to any Dr that says you cannot conceive. I have only one word for that and that is REBUKE. Rebuke those words and pray over yourself, your hubby and your home. Everywhere your heart goes, pray for blessing in your life and dont give up. Because he so very much loves you and wants the best for you. 


XXX


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Godsjewel :flower:

I thought i would write you a message and say thankyou. Thankyou for for being obedient to God when he lead you into creating this forum. Without your love for God, us christian ladies wouldn't be gathering together spiritually and lifting one another up during our times of hardships and sharing times of joy.

Tell me a little bit about yourself. What do you find is the best way of connecting and staying at peace with God through the days of frustration? Is your current situation kept quiet between your friends? Are you on any fertility meds? Have you tried any alternate treatments etc? I would love to hear any testimony's or revelations in your life regarding fertility and your relationship with God. I recently read you had a dream you were pregnant. I LOVE that, I truly believe dreams are a way of God showing us what is yet to come and letting us know everything will be okay :)

Xx


----------



## Godsjewel

xxx_faithful said:


> Hi Godsjewel :flower:
> 
> I thought i would write you a message and say thankyou. Thankyou for for being obedient to God when he lead you into creating this forum. Without your love for God, us christian ladies wouldn't be gathering together spiritually and lifting one another up during our times of hardships and sharing times of joy.
> 
> Tell me a little bit about yourself. What do you find is the best way of connecting and staying at peace with God through the days of frustration? Is your current situation kept quiet between your friends? Are you on any fertility meds? Have you tried any alternate treatments etc? I would love to hear any testimony's or revelations in your life regarding fertility and your relationship with God. I recently read you had a dream you were pregnant. I LOVE that, I truly believe dreams are a way of God showing us what is yet to come and letting us know everything will be okay :)
> 
> Xx


Hi Sweetie!

Praise God! Besides BFPs, theres nothing more that I like to hear than when ladies are getting the encouragement they need through this thread. Funny thing is, I talk more on here than I do in personlol!!!

As you can see from my signature, Ive been on this journey for quite some time. The days where I start to get discouraged, frustrated, sad, mad, angry and all those other fun emotions, I do my best to focus on the things God has blessed me with. Im in good health, I have a wonderful husband, a beautiful stepdaughter who I call my own, good family, I have a job, I can see, hear, smell, jump, run, speak, live in a country where I can openly serve my Lord and Savior. If you really take the time to sit and think about all the good things, all those other emotions tend to disappear. 

All my close friends know what Im going through, but 99% of them cant truly understand how I feel since they all got pregnant with no issues. Its hard to talk to them about it since they say the things you dont really want to hearJust relax, it will happen, maybe youre stressing too much, just get your mind off ttcreally??? Ive made it a point not share my ttc journey with those friends. I have 2 good friends that have suffered through this journey and came out in the end with children. One of them, the doctor told couldnt have children and just recently had her 4th, the other the doctors couldnt find anything wrong with her and she was trying for 3 yrs and became pregnant. She said she focused on the story of Hannah daily and thanked God that what He did for Hannah, that He was also going to do for her. She also said everyday out loud that her womb was blessed. She had a baby boy.

I have had 6 IUIs, been on 4 rounds of Femara and 3 rounds of clomid. I have endometriosis and have had 2 laparoscopies to take out cysts that were forming on my right ovary, burn off any endometriosis and scar tissue, one in 2009 and the other last October. Both times the doctors where very optimistic that I would get pregnant soon after since everything was cleaned out. They tell me they dont see a reason why I wouldnt be able to get pregnant.

There was this lady that came to my moms church and at the end of the service she said she felt led to pray for the women there that were suffering from infertility, my mom went up there and laughs when telling me this story because shes like, Im a fifty something year old woman walking up to the front and people are looking at me like a crazy woman! Lol She told the lady that she was standing in for her daughter (ME!), so the lady put her hands on my mom and started praying, a couple minutes later a lady came up to her and whispered in her ear, babies. Then my sis-in-law that was in the same service stood in for me as well and the lady told her, someone in your family is going to be pregnant. I think hearing that helps in strengthening my faith. Ive said it many times before, I have asked God to take away this desire if it is not in His will for my life to conceive, but He hasnt and I am believing its there because one day I will have the desire of my heart. For now, Im blessed to have this forum to be able to share and receive encouragement on my not so happy days.

One day I will be able to share the news of a BFP, but for now, I'm happy to be able to witness God's goodness and faithfullness in this thread.


----------



## Godsjewel

And there arose a fierce gale of wind, and the waves were breaking over the boat so much that the boat was already filling up.
Jesus Himself was in the stern, asleep on the cushion;
Mark 4:37-38

Have you ever experienced turbulence on an airplane? Im not talking about a little bounce here and there. Im talking about the kind of rocking and rolling that has nothing to do with music, but the kind that makes you wish you had never watched all those disaster movies about downed aircraft. Want to know what comforts me most on a bumpy ride? Not the exit rows. Not the belief that a tiny two-inch strap of canvas could keep me safe if I go hurtling through the sky. Its not even the fact that theres a barf bag waiting to catch my cookies should I be forced to toss them. The most comforting thing to me on a turbulent flight is a bored, sleepy flight attendant. 

Bored to tears. Yawning. Stretching. Catching her balance enough to glance at her watch. Why does this make me feel better? Because shes been on rough rides before and shes not the least bit worried. When I start to get nervous, all I have to do is to look at her and her expression lets me know that everything is okay. She knows the pilot is in control even if the ride is bumpy. Together they have carried so many gazillions of passengers before me and there are gazillions more to come. The flight attendant knows that the pilot knows what hes doing.

Its because of her faith in the pilot that I know I can trust him. Ive been on many tumultuous plane rides, but I have never once stormed the cockpit to ask the pilot what he was going to do to ensure my safety. I didnt question his ability or rail on his lack of concern. I never even considered the thought that hed forgotten that there was a passenger in seat 10C. Why? I knew that he knew what he was doing, even if I did not. My lack of understanding of air currents or engine thrust didnt diminish his ability to deliver me safe and sound to my destination. Even if he had explained to me how the engines worked and how this massive, mechanical bird could lift off the ground and sail away to nearly any destination on this globe, I wouldnt understand it anyway. I didnt have to. I just sat down, strapped myself in for the ride and trusted that my pilot knew where to take me and how to get me there. Then I asked a very bored, very sleepy flight attendant for a Coke!

Do you realize that Jesus is simply not worried about your life? Its not that Hes unconcerned, Hes just not worried. He doesnt sit around wringing His holy hands wondering how Hes going to pull you through the trauma of miscarriage. Hes like the flight attendant who never blinks an eye when the plane bounces from cloud to cloud. When you find yourself getting scared because you feel so out of control since your baby died and youre beginning to doubt that you will reach your ultimate destination, glance at Jesus. See the calm that He brings. No panicked look on His face. He knows the Pilot, and He knows that together youre going to arrive safely at your destination.

~Author Unknown


----------



## Prayingforno1

Godsjewel said:


> Hi Sweetie!
> 
> Praise God! Besides BFPs, theres nothing more that I like to hear than when ladies are getting the encouragement they need through this thread. Funny thing is, I talk more on here than I do in personlol!!!
> 
> As you can see from my signature, Ive been on this journey for quite some time. The days where I start to get discouraged, frustrated, sad, mad, angry and all those other fun emotions, I do my best to focus on the things God has blessed me with. Im in good health, I have a wonderful husband, a beautiful stepdaughter who I call my own, good family, I have a job, I can see, hear, smell, jump, run, speak, live in a country where I can openly serve my Lord and Savior. If you really take the time to sit and think about all the good things, all those other emotions tend to disappear.
> 
> All my close friends know what Im going through, but 99% of them cant truly understand how I feel since they all got pregnant with no issues. Its hard to talk to them about it since they say the things you dont really want to hearJust relax, it will happen, maybe youre stressing too much, just get your mind off ttcreally??? Ive made it a point not share my ttc journey with those friends. I have 2 good friends that have suffered through this journey and came out in the end with children. One of them, the doctor told couldnt have children and just recently had her 4th, the other the doctors couldnt find anything wrong with her and she was trying for 3 yrs and became pregnant. She said she focused on the story of Hannah daily and thanked God that what He did for Hannah, that He was also going to do for her. She also said everyday out loud that her womb was blessed. She had a baby boy.
> 
> I have had 6 IUIs, been on 4 rounds of Femara and 3 rounds of clomid. I have endometriosis and have had 2 laparoscopies to take out cysts that were forming on my right ovary, burn off any endometriosis and scar tissue, one in 2009 and the other last October. Both times the doctors where very optimistic that I would get pregnant soon after since everything was cleaned out. They tell me they dont see a reason why I wouldnt be able to get pregnant.
> 
> There was this lady that came to my moms church and at the end of the service she said she felt led to pray for the women there that were suffering from infertility, my mom went up there and laughs when telling me this story because shes like, Im a fifty something year old woman walking up to the front and people are looking at me like a crazy woman! Lol She told the lady that she was standing in for her daughter (ME!), so the lady put her hands on my mom and started praying, a couple minutes later a lady came up to her and whispered in her ear, babies. Then my sis-in-law that was in the same service stood in for me as well and the lady told her, someone in your family is going to be pregnant. I think hearing that helps in strengthening my faith. Ive said it many times before, I have asked God to take away this desire if it is not in His will for my life to conceive, but He hasnt and I am believing its there because one day I will have the desire of my heart. For now, Im blessed to have this forum to be able to share and receive encouragement on my not so happy days.
> 
> One day I will be able to share the news of a BFP, but for now, I'm happy to be able to witness God's goodness and faithfullness in this thread.

Wow you are truly an inspiration and I am so glad that I came across this site and message board when I was at my low point last week. My family and friends don't know we are ttc so it can be a bit rough when I want to talk to someone and don't want to lay it all out on my hubby. In the short time that I have been here, this board has definitely been an inspiration. I know everything is in God's hands and I am praising him in advance. Ask and it shall be given and as we have all asked him for the wonderful blessing of motherhood, I am 100% confident we will be rejoicing one day. It may not be in our our time but it's always in his time and right on time.

Have a blessed week everyone.


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> *snip*
> 
> One day I will be able to share the news of a BFP, but for now, I'm happy to be able to witness God's goodness and faithfullness in this thread.

And we all look forward to that wonderful day! You are such a blessing and inspiration to all of us and the day you get your BFP will be a day filled with praise and thanksgiving from people all over this world who have been blessed by this thread! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> *snip*
> 
> One day I will be able to share the news of a BFP, but for now, I'm happy to be able to witness God's goodness and faithfullness in this thread.
> 
> And we all look forward to that wonderful day! You are such a blessing and inspiration to all of us and the day you get your BFP will be a day filled with praise and thanksgiving from people all over this world who have been blessed by this thread! :hugs::happydance:Click to expand...

Aww, That made my heart smile :hugs:


----------



## minimoocow

Hello all, 

Was listening to this on the way home 

Will your anchor hold in the storms of life,
When the clouds unfold their wings of strife?
When the strong tides lift and the cables strain,
Will your anchor drift, or firm remain?

Refrain

We have an anchor that keeps the soul
Steadfast and sure while the billows roll,
Fastened to the Rock which cannot move,
Grounded firm and deep in the Savior&#8217;s love.

It is safely moored, &#8217;twill the storm withstand,
For &#8217;tis well secured by the Savior&#8217;s hand;
And the cables, passed from His heart to mine,
Can defy that blast, thro&#8217; strength divine.


and it seems more relevant today then usual, maybe just because AF arrived this morning and I'm feeling very empty.

So, whilst our faith might be tested at the minute my prayer today is for those ladies TTC that don't have a faith - imaging how painful it must be to be feeling as we do and yet have nothing to hold onto. Using the song analogy - imagine being in a stormy sea with no anchor (Or on Godsjewel's plane with no idea whether the pilots on board!)

It must be a pretty scary and loney place so today I am keeping those ladies in my thoughts

x


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> FINALLY! they came today and the doctor said the bleeding is probably from ovulation, called ovulatory bleeding. Stinks because I am on my 6th day of bleeding, no fun! But praise God it wasn't anything serious.

So glad to hear it wasn't anything serious! and YAY for ovulating!!!! :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> FINALLY! they came today and the doctor said the bleeding is probably from ovulation, called ovulatory bleeding. Stinks because I am on my 6th day of bleeding, no fun! But praise God it wasn't anything serious.
> 
> So glad to hear it wasn't anything serious! and YAY for ovulating!!!! :flower:Click to expand...

How was your spa day sweetheart? Bet it was lovely:thumbup:


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> FINALLY! they came today and the doctor said the bleeding is probably from ovulation, called ovulatory bleeding. Stinks because I am on my 6th day of bleeding, no fun! But praise God it wasn't anything serious.
> 
> So glad to hear it wasn't anything serious! and YAY for ovulating!!!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> How was your spa day sweetheart? Bet it was lovely:thumbup:Click to expand...

It really was so wonderful! Just what I needed!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thank you ladies. This thread is just what I needed today. I've been feeling really disheartened about this journey to baby number 2 and it's nice to hear positive Godly perspectives when all I feel is deflated. I was much happier to wait for God's timing on our first baby than I have been this time around (and we didn't have any miscarriages before our daughter was born) so it feels harder this time. I had been given amazing promises for my first as well when we had been told that we probably wouldn't fall naturally, so I never have up on God being faithful.

This time we've already been 'blessed' I know to have fallen twice (!!) in just over 3 months, but it's a while new level of heartbreak to lose those babies that you begin to make plans for...


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Whoops, I didn't mean to submit just then.

I need prayer for the waiting, and that I'll make it quickly through three depression I've been feeling over these beautiful angels that have been taken to be with or Lord. I need to be the best mother I can be to the little girl we have and I've been struggling with that (enter Satan to tell me that maybe that's why God won't give me a second one...).

And my husband doesn't understand... Thanks for the prayer xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

.


----------



## Godsjewel

Psalm 119:105

Have you ever tried to walk through a house late at night when the electricity has gone out? It is pitch black and you cant see your hand in front of your face. You might not even be quite sure of where you are in the room--until your toe finds the leg of your coffee table! Ouch!

Eventually, you find a flashlight. You click it on and the light floods the space around you. Where do you shine it? You shine its light on the floor just in front of your feet. It would be silly to try to use this flashlight to light up your entire home, or even a room on the other side of the house. You need it to show you where to take your next step. You dont need to see whats hidden underneath the bed in the guest bedroom. You just need to know where to place your foot so that you dont stumble and fall.

God has promised that His Word will be a lamp to your feet and a light to your path. Infertility can be a very dark time in your life, filled with questions and very hurtful emotions. Why not search Scripture for Gods guidance? Jeremiah 29:13 says You will seek Me and find Me when you search for Me with all your heart. Theres a little bit of light shining in the dark days when you dont know what to do. Search for God, and Hell be found by you. 

Does that mean that He will instantly reveal His entire plan to you, complete with all the details surrounding the resolution of your infertility story? Not likely. Many struggling women have said, If I just knew that God really was going to give me a baby, I could get through the darkness of this night! I could hold up under the pressure if I knew for certain that at the end Id have a baby! Remember that the flashlight only shows you the area right around you. It gives just enough light for you to take the next step. Sometimes God does the same. He doesnt reveal His entire plan to you. He just illuminates your way enough for you to take the next step, to make the next decision, to get through the next day or the next hour. He knows you are traveling infertilitys journey. Through His Word, He can shine a light to this path and help you know what His beautiful plan is for you and your family.

Dive in to the Word of God. Youll find help there. Youll find encouragement there. Most of all, youll find God there.

~Author Unknown


----------



## Godsjewel

I saw this on another thread and wanted to share...

Thoughts on Becoming a Mother

There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better.
I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books, 
but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
I have endured and planned over and over again.
Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
I will notice everything about my child.
I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life. 
I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain.
I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
I have prevailed.
I have succeeded.
I have won.
So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
I listen.
And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
I have learned to appreciate life.
Yes I will be a wonderful mother.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Godsjewel said:


> I saw this on another thread and wanted to share...
> 
> Thoughts on Becoming a Mother
> 
> There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better.
> I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books,
> but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
> I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
> I have endured and planned over and over again.
> Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
> I will notice everything about my child.
> I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life.
> I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
> I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
> Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
> I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain.
> I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
> I have prevailed.
> I have succeeded.
> I have won.
> So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
> I listen.
> And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
> I have learned to appreciate life.
> Yes I will be a wonderful mother.


This is beautiful... And it's already true for me for my daughter that we struggled for. Thank you for sharing. What an amazing challenge not to be complacent about having another child. So many of my friends have seemed so much less amazed and excited by number 2 and I had already recognised that I didn't want to be like that. I think in the loses we've experienced these last few months He's making sure of it.

Godsjewel, you wil be an AMAZING mother... x


----------



## Godsjewel

Mummy_2_One said:


> Whoops, I didn't mean to submit just then.
> 
> I need prayer for the waiting, and that I'll make it quickly through three depression I've been feeling over these beautiful angels that have been taken to be with or Lord. I need to be the best mother I can be to the little girl we have and I've been struggling with that (enter Satan to tell me that maybe that's why God won't give me a second one...).
> 
> And my husband doesn't understand... Thanks for the prayer xxx

I'm sorry you are having a hard time, I can't even imagine going through the pain of miscarriage. I know our God is a healer and the devil has been defeated. When those feelings of depression start to creep, start shouting the name of Jesus and giving Him praise. It may be hard at first, but choose to be happy for the joy of the Lord is our strength. 

There is no reason to be depressed when you have Jesus in your heart, a wonderful husband and beautiful little girl :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Let all that I am praise the Lord; may I never forget the good things he does for me. He forgives all my sins and heals all my diseases.

Psalm 103:2-3 NLT


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> I saw this on another thread and wanted to share...
> 
> Thoughts on Becoming a Mother
> 
> There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better.
> I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books,
> but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
> I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
> I have endured and planned over and over again.
> Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
> I will notice everything about my child.
> I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life.
> I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
> I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
> Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
> I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain.
> I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
> I have prevailed.
> I have succeeded.
> I have won.
> So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
> I listen.
> And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
> I have learned to appreciate life.
> Yes I will be a wonderful mother.


Love this!


----------



## wristwatch24

xxx_faithful said:


> *BETHANY DILLON LYRICS
> Performed By Bethany Dillon*
> 
> Who can hold the stars
> And my weary heart?
> Who can see everything?
> 
> I've fallen so hard
> Sometimes I feel so far
> But not beyond your reach
> 
> I could climb a mountain
> Swim the ocean
> Or do anything
> But it's when you hold me
> That I start unfolding
> And all I can say is
> 
> Hallelujah, hallelujah
> Whatever's in front of me
> Help me to sing hallelujah
> Hallelujah, hallelujah
> Whatever's in front of me
> I'll choose to sing hallelujah
> 
> The same sun that
> Rises over castles
> And welcomes the day
> 
> Spills over buildings
> Into the streets
> Where orphans play
> 
> And only you can see the good
> In broken things
> You took my heart of stone
> And you made it home
> And set this prisoner free

Thanks for posting this! I just checked out Bethany Dillon's music and I adore it! The song "To Those Who Wait" is also very appropriate for this thread: 

"To Those Who Wait"

I am waiting on You,
I am waiting on You.
You say Youre good to those who wait.

My hearts discouraged,
So I come to You expectant.
You say Youre good to those who wait.

Lord, today You know what I need to do,
But You can do more in my waiting than in my doing I could do.
So I wont run anymore.
Im waiting on You.

Oh, wretched man that I am!
Free me from my distractions.
You say Youre good to those who wait.

Then confession and repentance
Find me in the quiet.
You say Youre good to those who wait.
Now I know Youre good to those who wait.

Lord, today You know what I need to do,
But You can do more in my waiting than in my doing I could do.
So I wont run anymore.
Im waiting on You.

Oh, my soul,
Wait upon the Lord.
Keep your lamp filled with oil.
Oh, my soul,
Be not deceived!
Wait for Him.
Dont be quick to leave.

Lord, today You know what I need to do,
But You can do more in my waiting than in my doing I could do.
So I wont run anymore.
Im waiting on You.


----------



## MrsGreen12

Godsjewel said:


> I saw this on another thread and wanted to share...
> 
> Thoughts on Becoming a Mother
> 
> There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better.
> I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books,
> but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
> I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
> I have endured and planned over and over again.
> Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
> I will notice everything about my child.
> I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life.
> I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
> I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
> Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
> I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain.
> I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
> I have prevailed.
> I have succeeded.
> I have won.
> So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
> I listen.
> And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
> I have learned to appreciate life.
> Yes I will be a wonderful mother.

I thank you soooo much for this. I've been truly struggling the last few weeks after losing my first baby to a miscarriage. It's so overwhelming, at times I feel like I have been actually knocked over with grief. I have no doubt that the Lord's plan is always correct and that He will bring me through this as He as done through so many other trials, but the loss of a child, no matter how early, is a pain to the heart and soul for which ONLY the Lord can provide comfort. And I can honestly say that these words you posted were have touched my heart like only that which is anointed by Him can and for that I am truly grateful. 

God bless


----------



## Godsjewel

MrsGreen12 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I saw this on another thread and wanted to share...
> 
> Thoughts on Becoming a Mother
> 
> There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better.
> I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books,
> but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
> I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
> I have endured and planned over and over again.
> Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
> I will notice everything about my child.
> I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life.
> I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
> I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
> Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
> I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain.
> I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
> I have prevailed.
> I have succeeded.
> I have won.
> So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
> I listen.
> And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
> I have learned to appreciate life.
> Yes I will be a wonderful mother.
> 
> I thank you soooo much for this. I've been truly struggling the last few weeks after losing my first baby to a miscarriage. It's so overwhelming, at times I feel like I have been actually knocked over with grief. I have no doubt that the Lord's plan is always correct and that He will bring me through this as He as done through so many other trials, but the loss of a child, no matter how early, is a pain to the heart and soul for which ONLY the Lord can provide comfort. And I can honestly say that these words you posted were have touched my heart like only that which is anointed by Him can and for that I am truly grateful.
> 
> God blessClick to expand...

:hugs: I'm very sorry to hear about your angel.

God is so good, even when things aren't going the way we want or plan, He never leaves our side and always has something good in store for us. I am believing by faith that the next time you get pregnant, you will carry that precious child full term. 

And He will love thee, and bless thee, and multiply thee: He will also bless the fruit of thy womb...Deuteronomy 7:13


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> I saw this on another thread and wanted to share...
> 
> Thoughts on Becoming a Mother
> 
> There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better.
> I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books,
> but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
> I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
> I have endured and planned over and over again.
> Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
> I will notice everything about my child.
> I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life.
> I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
> I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
> Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
> I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, friend and sister because I have known pain.
> I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
> I have prevailed.
> I have succeeded.
> I have won.
> So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
> I listen.
> And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immerse power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth and when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
> I have learned to appreciate life.
> Yes I will be a wonderful mother.

Oh my goodness. This is the sweetest thing i have ever read. Thankyou so much for sharing this with us all. This is so very true to all you special ladies xoxooxx


----------



## xxx_faithful

Mummy_2_One said:


> Thanks rquanborough, I love that song!
> 
> Hope I can jump in ladies. My DH and I have been so blessed with a beautiful little girl, but we've been TTC number 2 and have had 2 MCs in 4 months. I was angry at God for the first one, but I feel really at peace about this most recent one (only last weekend), and I just feel like I've been given amazing promises for another baby - in HIS time.
> 
> Is this the kind of thread where I can share some 'tactics'? We've successfully conceived 3 times out of 4 cycles trying since I found out a few helpful tips, and I'm keen to share if that's ok...? Before this method, we tried for 9 months for our daughter with no luck.

Hi :flower: 

Yes please!!! I would love to hear some advice on how you managed to fall pregnant 3 out of 4 cycles. That would be much appreciated.
And maybe we can all share in a bit of our own advice which has helped with ovulation, regular periods, and even conceiving. 

Xoxox


----------



## Just_married

Well ladies, I'm out for another cycle. Onto cycle 17. And I have a throat infection. I'm praying I don't have another horrible experience like last month. 

On a positive note, I've managed to book an hsg for a week today. Any advice on how to handle it etc? 

On an even more positive note, thank you Yahweh for giving me a husband, for my 16yr old, for delicious food in my cupboard, for hot and cold clean running water, a roof over my head, beautiful clothing, friends and family, silly daytime tv, chocolate and crisps I am buying today, paracetamol and hope for next cycle. 

Remember me Father! My womb is blessed!! ;)


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thanks for your post Just_Married. It can be so easy to become complacent about all the amazing blessings we have in our lives when it seems like all we can focus on is the one thing we desperately want but don't yet have.

I'll be praying for you. x:hugs:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

xxx_faithful said:


> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> Thanks rquanborough, I love that song!
> 
> Hope I can jump in ladies. My DH and I have been so blessed with a beautiful little girl, but we've been TTC number 2 and have had 2 MCs in 4 months. I was angry at God for the first one, but I feel really at peace about this most recent one (only last weekend), and I just feel like I've been given amazing promises for another baby - in HIS time.
> 
> Is this the kind of thread where I can share some 'tactics'? We've successfully conceived 3 times out of 4 cycles trying since I found out a few helpful tips, and I'm keen to share if that's ok...? Before this method, we tried for 9 months for our daughter with no luck.
> 
> Hi :flower:
> 
> Yes please!!! I would love to hear some advice on how you managed to fall pregnant 3 out of 4 cycles. That would be much appreciated.
> And maybe we can all share in a bit of our own advice which has helped with ovulation, regular periods, and even conceiving.
> 
> XoxoxClick to expand...

Hi faithful.

Ok, so I hope this doesn't affend anyone and it's not TMI...

The few things we've done, which I read on the blog of an amazing woman who's name I now can't remember (so I've been searching but haven't been able to find her site!), are:

* Know your body - check out this great website for details on knowing your body and trying at the best times. I was amazed to find out that your CM (cervical mucus) changes during your cycle and can help or hinder the process of conception.
https://www.thebillingsovulationmethod.org/
* Use a method of intercourse that has deep penetration.
* Straight after being intimate, have your husband help you get onto your back, prop up your pelvis with pillows, and cover yourself with a damp wash cloth. The less you move your stomach muscles while moving into this position, the better.
* Stay there for around 40 mins. The best time for baby making (I've found) is in the evening when you have time to do this, and when you've had the day to check for the right kind of CM before getting started.

And that's it... We've been very blessed to have conceived 3 times using these few steps (and when I learnt to read my body's own signs for ovulation). I've never used O tests either.

I pray that this info can make a difference for even just one other woman xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Sorry, this is probably the link that I found most helpful (and the site can be a little difficult to navigate)
https://www.thebillingsovulationmet...works/key-to-fertility-control-the-mucus.html


----------



## stevens2010

Just popping in to ask whether you lovely ladies could please bear me in your prayers. I feel incredibly overwhelmed this cycle, my AF is due on my wedding anniversary which is also our 2 year mark for TTC, I'm feeling under pressure as I've had 4 friends announce pregnancies and I'm just freaking out a bit. I can already feel that familiar feeling of doubt creeping in, making me wonder if it'll ever happen for us. 

I know I should be turning to God but it's hard when you don't feel close to Him. 

I feel so alone. :cry:


----------



## Prayingforno1

stevens2010 said:


> Just popping in to ask whether you lovely ladies could please bear me in your prayers. I feel incredibly overwhelmed this cycle, my AF is due on my wedding anniversary which is also our 2 year mark for TTC, I'm feeling under pressure as I've had 4 friends announce pregnancies and I'm just freaking out a bit. I can already feel that familiar feeling of doubt creeping in, making me wonder if it'll ever happen for us.
> 
> I know I should be turning to God but it's hard when you don't feel close to Him.
> 
> I feel so alone. :cry:

:hugs:stevens2010 I think it is only natural for us to feel discouraged at times when we go through month after month without the miracle we've prayed for. I had a day like this last week and came across the following on the internet, I hope it is encouraging to you and I pray your strength during this rough time you are _passing_ through, God bless you sister.

Believing God for anything in life grows and strengthens our faith. The more we wait for it, the more our faith can grow (no wonder Abraham and Sarah were such strong examples of faith-filled people!) God gave us an awesome promise in Mark 11:24- "Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask for in prayer, believe that you have received it, and it will be yours." 

One thing He doesn't promise is to give us what we've prayed for when we want it. We have to remember that God doesn't operate in the finite realm of time like we do. He sees things long term so to Him our prayers are already answered, even if we can't see it in the natural yet. We are to walk by faith and not by sight, so once we pray we should believe that it is done. 

"We fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen. For what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal." 2 Cor 4:18 The time we spend waiting to get pregnant is only temporary, but God and His promises are eternal. In the grand scheme of our lives, a few months or few years of waiting won't seem that long in the future when we're looking back.

When we accept Christ in our lives and decide to live for Him, it doesn't mean the rest of our lives will be on easy street. The Bible guarantees us that we will have trials and difficulties to deal with in life. Thankfully, God also gives us a promise that all our difficulties will ultimately end in our good if we keep seeking Him (Rom 8:28). 

When we experience difficulties in getting pregnant, we can hold on the joy that God is producing patience and character in us through this trial. "We can rejoice, too, when we run into problems and trials, for we know that they help us develop endurance. And endurance develops strength of character, and character strengthens our confident hope of salvation. And this hope will not lead to disappointment. For we know how dearly God loves us, because he has given us the Holy Spirit to fill our hearts with his love." Romans 5:3-5


----------



## stevens2010

Thank you, I really appreciate the reply. :hugs:

I feel a bit better after a big cry and as silly as it sounds, a big cuddle from my dog! Funny how dogs can sense when someone's in distress and they offer comfort. Does that sound silly? :blush:


----------



## Prayingforno1

stevens2010 said:


> Thank you, I really appreciate the reply. :hugs:
> 
> I feel a bit better after a big cry and as silly as it sounds, a big cuddle from my dog! Funny how dogs can sense when someone's in distress and they offer comfort. Does that sound silly? :blush:

Nope, not silly at all, by pup will come and rub up on me, lick me or just lay down next to me when I'm down think they have some kind of 6th sense lol


----------



## Mummy_2_One

stevens2010 said:


> Thank you, I really appreciate the reply. :hugs:
> 
> I feel a bit better after a big cry and as silly as it sounds, a big cuddle from my dog! Funny how dogs can sense when someone's in distress and they offer comfort. Does that sound silly? :blush:

Not at all! They're better than people sometimes! :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Just_married said:


> Well ladies, I'm out for another cycle. Onto cycle 17. And I have a throat infection. I'm praying I don't have another horrible experience like last month.
> 
> On a positive note, I've managed to book an hsg for a week today. Any advice on how to handle it etc?
> 
> On an even more positive note, thank you Yahweh for giving me a husband, for my 16yr old, for delicious food in my cupboard, for hot and cold clean running water, a roof over my head, beautiful clothing, friends and family, silly daytime tv, chocolate and crisps I am buying today, paracetamol and hope for next cycle.
> 
> Remember me Father! My womb is blessed!! ;)


Hi dear! About the hsg, I didn't feel a thing. The only hard part about my experience is I was laying there while the lady was trying to find the opening of my uterus to stick the catheter in there and was down below FOREVER!!! I told her she owes me dinner for being there so long :haha: 
After many attempts she asked if I was comfortable to have the head OB come in, who is a male, I didn't care, I just wanted to hurry up and close my legs and get off the table. Finally, he made it work and praise God my tubes were clear.


----------



## Godsjewel

When Rachel saw that she was not bearing Jacob any children, she became jealous of her sister. So she said to Jacob, "Give me children, or I'll die!"
Jacob became angry with her and said, "Am I in the place of God, who has kept you from having children?"
Genesis 30:1-2

Men are so often the forgotten grievers in the infertility story. No one to give your name to. No heritage to share. For some, the family name will stop with you if there is no child. In Genesis 30, as in so many other pages penned by the Holy Spirit Himself, we find a hurting husband. Jacob felt the same way many men do today. At times men are asked to carry a double burden. While their hearts are longing for a child just as their wives are, they are given the job of keeping the wifes feet at least somewhere close to the ground. 

Women are typically more emotional than men and those emotions tend to spill out of every pore when baby hunger develops. Ranting, raving, tears, sleepless nights are so common for so many. But what about the men? They are expected to be the steadying force for the woman whose life is spinning out of control, but for too many, the ground is slipping away underneath them much like quicksand. Keep a stiff upper lip! Be a man! Guys, your emotions are important. Your hurt is just as real. God knows. God cares. Dont be afraid to be vulnerable with Him. Hell never abuse this trust. 

If you have ever felt the burden was just too heavy, that your shoulders are just not broad enough, you have an understanding brother in Jacob. Even though he loved his wife with his entire being, to the fullest capacity, the time came when his anger was kindled against her. Notice what he said to her. Cant you just picture them? Rachel sobbing on her knees-again. Her heart broken-again. Jacob has done all he could possibly do but it wasnt enough. He lashes out at her. Am I in the place of God, who has withheld from you the fruit of the womb? 

When a man loves a woman, he tends to want to make things better for her. A better life, a better house, a better car. If a woman has a problem, shell call her mother and talk it over but only after she has talked to her best friend from high school, her sister, and the lady at the dry cleaners. Then she takes the opinions of all of these, combines it with what the people on the internet have to say, mulls them over and just talking and hearing what everyone else had to say made her feel so much better! A man sees the same problem and decides to fix it. What does it take? How much does it cost? Okay-hes done. If fixing infertility was only that easy! Jacob had done all he could, and I believe he just hit his breaking point.

Whatever their case was, we see a marriage definitely affected by infertility. Theirs was a marriage that had survived pretty significant difficulties from the very beginning. Yet here we see a husband and wife in a knock-down-drag-out fight over the frustrations infertility brings to a marriage. 

Perhaps your marriage has been affected by your struggle. The once joyful announcement of Were trying to have a baby! has turned into bitter arguments over how far to take your medical treatment, just where the money will come from, or just when to stop trying. Sexual intimacy is no longer an enjoyable act of love one for another, but it is now a scheduled, mandated necessity to achieve a desired goal. God has placed such an importance on the marriage relationship that He considers it sacred. Dont allow Satan through your infertility to destroy what God considers sacred and holy.


----------



## Godsjewel

One of my good friends told me about this book called, Supernatural Childbirth by Jackie Mize. I ordered it online, got it on Monday and finished it yesterday. I would definitely recommend reading it. It boosted my faith 20 fold.

Here is a prayer that is in the book.

Father, we thank You that children are the heritage of the Lord, and the fruit of the womb is His reward. Children are Your idea Father, You thought up children, and family and home. You instituted the family in the Garden of Eden. You ordered children; You commanded them when You said to Adam and Eve, Be fruitful and multiply. You said that the barren womb is never satisfied. Lord, the Word declares that I am wonderfully and fearfully made by You; therefore, Im perfect and able to conceive and have children. You said that I would be a fruitful vine by the side of our house and our children like olive plants around our table. We are not ashamed but happy because our quiver is full of children (or arrows, as You call them).

Thank you, Father, that You designed and fashioned me to have children, that in the Bible barrenness was the exception, not the rule, not Your will, not normal, something against Your plan and purpose. And in your goodness and faithfulness, every barren woman in the Bible who was godly and believed Your Word became pregnant; You opened her womb and blessed her, and she gave birth to a precious baby just as I will. You make the barren woman to keep house and to be a joyful mother of children.

You said, Father, that because You are our God and we are Your people and have a covenant with you, that You will love us and bless us and multiply us and bless the fruit of my womb and that neither male nor female among Your people would be barren. Father, we are redeemed from the curse of the Law by Jesus and being barren is under the curse of the Law; therefore, we will receive from your grace and have children.

Father, no plague, no evil shall com nigh our dwelling. We are healed by the stripes of Jesus. Sickness of any kind is taken out of our midst. You said to ask anything of you in Jesus name and it would be done; and that if two of us on earth agree as touching anything it would be done. So we pray and we agree with You and Your word, Father, that we will conceive and bring forth a healthy, precious baby to your glory and honor. We pray all this according to Your Word and will. You said, This is the confidence that we have in you, that is we ask anything according to Your will, you hear us; and if You hear us, we know we have the petition we desire of You. We have it now. Thank you, Father, In Jesusname.

NOW, TALK TO YOUR BODY:

Body, we speak to you in Jesus name: You will come in line and agreement with the Word of God. You will respond to His holy Word. You will function properly and perfectly, the way God intended you to. Every part, every organ of our reproductive system conforms to the Word and plan of God as we come together in pure, marital love. Body, conceive! Be pregnant. Cooperate with Gods plan: perfect ovulation, release of perfect eggs from the ovaries, through the fallopian tubes, penetrated and impregnated, fertilized by healthy sperm. Good solid attachment to uterine wall and nourished and protected for nine months (40 weeks) unharmed and unhindered. Grow to a perfect baby, spirit, soul and body. Your Word says, Father, that none shall cast their young, nor be barren amount Your people and the number of our days You will fulfill. This pregnancy will be fulfilled. We decree it in Jesus name and receive Gods best; we wont settle for anything less in Jesus holy name. Thank you, Lord, that it is so and done to Your honor and glory. Amen.


----------



## Just_married

Godsjewel said:


> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I'm out for another cycle. Onto cycle 17. And I have a throat infection. I'm praying I don't have another horrible experience like last month.
> 
> On a positive note, I've managed to book an hsg for a week today. Any advice on how to handle it etc?
> 
> On an even more positive note, thank you Yahweh for giving me a husband, for my 16yr old, for delicious food in my cupboard, for hot and cold clean running water, a roof over my head, beautiful clothing, friends and family, silly daytime tv, chocolate and crisps I am buying today, paracetamol and hope for next cycle.
> 
> Remember me Father! My womb is blessed!! ;)
> 
> 
> Hi dear! About the hsg, I didn't feel a thing. The only hard part about my experience is I was laying there while the lady was trying to find the opening of my uterus to stick the catheter in there and was down below FOREVER!!! I told her she owes me dinner for being there so long :haha:
> After many attempts she asked if I was comfortable to have the head OB come in, who is a male, I didn't care, I just wanted to hurry up and close my legs and get off the table. Finally, he made it work and praise God my tubes were clear.Click to expand...

So glad your tubes were clear :) that's my only stress about it but I keep telling myself not to worry as it's a lack of faith. I BELIEVE even if this shows they are blocked the God is still able and willing to heal it & bless me.

You made me laugh about the dinner comment. I was at my gp for an unrelated thing last week and she wanted to examine me due to last months crazy bleed. Whilst she was down there with a torch (!) she said 'you must feel like the world and his dog has been down here. Agh!!! Lol!

Thanks for sharing your experience in such a positive way. I won't worry if it takes a while then. Maybe I should take a magazine? Haha! Read so many stories of ladies saying it hurt for hours after. Good to hear from someone like you. 

Xxxx


----------



## Godsjewel

> So glad your tubes were clear :) that's my only stress about it but I keep telling myself not to worry as it's a lack of faith. I BELIEVE even if this shows they are blocked the God is still able and willing to heal it & bless me.
> 
> You made me laugh about the dinner comment. I was at my gp for an unrelated thing last week and she wanted to examine me due to last months crazy bleed. Whilst she was down there with a torch (!) she said 'you must feel like the world and his dog has been down here. Agh!!! Lol!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience in such a positive way. I won't worry if it takes a while then. Maybe I should take a magazine? Haha! Read so many stories of ladies saying it hurt for hours after. Good to hear from someone like you.
> 
> Xxxx


Some advice would be to relax as best as you can and if you feel led to, take a couple of advil an hour before you go in, I have read that helped some women. I was very blessed to feel nothing as I have heard a variety of stories. I pray that you have a great experience like I did =)


----------



## LillyLee

Just wanted to share this today. I was talking to my mom about the forum and the inspiration that so many of the women on here have given me and I began telling her about various stories I have heard of long term TTC and the various disappointments and miscarriages some women have encountered that I was just in awe of their strength and faith in God. She told me she wanted me to share her story with all of you, and maybe it would be able to bring hope or healing to women suffering through understanding God's plans.

When she and my father got married they tried for 7 years to become pregnant. Finally, they were rewarded with a positive result and rejoiced in the fact that they were starting a family. After a few weeks my mom started to get pains on her left side and so she went in to her doctor. They found out that she had suffered an ectopic pregnancy and went into surgery to remove everything. Of course they were crushed, but a few months later became pregnant again. This pregnancy was carried to full term and resulted in my birth. After that she has had two more miscarriages and two more healthy children. She always states that God has given her six children to love, and that she just has to wait until she gets to heaven to meet the other three. What really touches my heart is when she tells me, I was beyond upset and hurt when I lost that first baby, and for years I never understood why. But now I know that if God hadnt taken that child, I would never have been able to have you (me) and you are my best friend.

I know that at times I struggle to understand what Gods plan is for my life, and I have issues accepting the big picture when I can only see a partially completed puzzle but this cements the fact to me even more that of course God is right in everything. Every plan is perfectly thought out to its completion and even though we may not understand at the time why certain things are happening if we continue to have faith and trust in Gods timing eventually we will see all of his wonderful plans come to fruition.


----------



## Godsjewel

LillyLee said:


> Just wanted to share this today. I was talking to my mom about the forum and the inspiration that so many of the women on here have given me and I began telling her about various stories I have heard of long term TTC and the various disappointments and miscarriages some women have encountered that I was just in awe of their strength and faith in God. She told me she wanted me to share her story with all of you, and maybe it would be able to bring hope or healing to women suffering through understanding God's plans.
> 
> When she and my father got married they tried for 7 years to become pregnant. Finally, they were rewarded with a positive result and rejoiced in the fact that they were starting a family. After a few weeks my mom started to get pains on her left side and so she went in to her doctor. They found out that she had suffered an ectopic pregnancy and went into surgery to remove everything. Of course they were crushed, but a few months later became pregnant again. This pregnancy was carried to full term and resulted in my birth. After that she has had two more miscarriages and two more healthy children. She always states that God has given her six children to love, and that she just has to wait until she gets to heaven to meet the other three. What really touches my heart is when she tells me, I was beyond upset and hurt when I lost that first baby, and for years I never understood why. But now I know that if God hadnt taken that child, I would never have been able to have you (me) and you are my best friend.
> 
> I know that at times I struggle to understand what Gods plan is for my life, and I have issues accepting the big picture when I can only see a partially completed puzzle but this cements the fact to me even more that of course God is right in everything. Every plan is perfectly thought out to its completion and even though we may not understand at the time why certain things are happening if we continue to have faith and trust in Gods timing eventually we will see all of his wonderful plans come to fruition.


Reading this gave me goose bumps. Thank you so much for sharing this story and I'm so glad that God blessed us with you as well. These stories really help boost my faith :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

LillyLee said:


> Just wanted to share this today. I was talking to my mom about the forum and the inspiration that so many of the women on here have given me and I began telling her about various stories I have heard of long term TTC and the various disappointments and miscarriages some women have encountered that I was just in awe of their strength and faith in God. She told me she wanted me to share her story with all of you, and maybe it would be able to bring hope or healing to women suffering through understanding God's plans.
> 
> When she and my father got married they tried for 7 years to become pregnant. Finally, they were rewarded with a positive result and rejoiced in the fact that they were starting a family. After a few weeks my mom started to get pains on her left side and so she went in to her doctor. They found out that she had suffered an ectopic pregnancy and went into surgery to remove everything. Of course they were crushed, but a few months later became pregnant again. This pregnancy was carried to full term and resulted in my birth. After that she has had two more miscarriages and two more healthy children. She always states that God has given her six children to love, and that she just has to wait until she gets to heaven to meet the other three. What really touches my heart is when she tells me, I was beyond upset and hurt when I lost that first baby, and for years I never understood why. But now I know that if God hadnt taken that child, I would never have been able to have you (me) and you are my best friend.
> 
> I know that at times I struggle to understand what Gods plan is for my life, and I have issues accepting the big picture when I can only see a partially completed puzzle but this cements the fact to me even more that of course God is right in everything. Every plan is perfectly thought out to its completion and even though we may not understand at the time why certain things are happening if we continue to have faith and trust in Gods timing eventually we will see all of his wonderful plans come to fruition.

Thank you sis,this touched me in such a personal way please thank your mom from me-I seem to be crying everyday and miss my baby so dearly.

When they took my left tube out they also went to check on the right one,and they removed some scar tissue from my right tube,and I remember thinking that God had allowed it all to happen so that the doctors could discover what was going on in my body otherwise I would have never known how badly my tubes were scarred.and how difficult it was for a fertilised egg to pass through all the scar tissue.

I am praying now everything is fixed it will make it easier to get pregnant (one tube or not I am believing God for that). 

But dealing with this loss at times feels too difficult to bear.I am waiting on the Lord for my healing 

Blessings to all waiting,praying,hoping,believing-this thread helps me to believe God for His promises xx


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> When Rachel saw that she was not bearing Jacob any children, she became jealous of her sister. So she said to Jacob, "Give me children, or I'll die!"
> Jacob became angry with her and said, "Am I in the place of God, who has kept you from having children?"
> Genesis 30:1-2
> 
> Men are so often the forgotten grievers in the infertility story. No one to give your name to. No heritage to share. For some, the family name will stop with you if there is no child. In Genesis 30, as in so many other pages penned by the Holy Spirit Himself, we find a hurting husband. Jacob felt the same way many men do today. At times men are asked to carry a double burden. While their hearts are longing for a child just as their wives are, they are given the job of keeping the wifes feet at least somewhere close to the ground.
> 
> Women are typically more emotional than men and those emotions tend to spill out of every pore when baby hunger develops. Ranting, raving, tears, sleepless nights are so common for so many. But what about the men? They are expected to be the steadying force for the woman whose life is spinning out of control, but for too many, the ground is slipping away underneath them much like quicksand. Keep a stiff upper lip! Be a man! Guys, your emotions are important. Your hurt is just as real. God knows. God cares. Dont be afraid to be vulnerable with Him. Hell never abuse this trust.
> 
> If you have ever felt the burden was just too heavy, that your shoulders are just not broad enough, you have an understanding brother in Jacob. Even though he loved his wife with his entire being, to the fullest capacity, the time came when his anger was kindled against her. Notice what he said to her. Cant you just picture them? Rachel sobbing on her knees-again. Her heart broken-again. Jacob has done all he could possibly do but it wasnt enough. He lashes out at her. Am I in the place of God, who has withheld from you the fruit of the womb?
> 
> When a man loves a woman, he tends to want to make things better for her. A better life, a better house, a better car. If a woman has a problem, shell call her mother and talk it over but only after she has talked to her best friend from high school, her sister, and the lady at the dry cleaners. Then she takes the opinions of all of these, combines it with what the people on the internet have to say, mulls them over and just talking and hearing what everyone else had to say made her feel so much better! A man sees the same problem and decides to fix it. What does it take? How much does it cost? Okay-hes done. If fixing infertility was only that easy! Jacob had done all he could, and I believe he just hit his breaking point.
> 
> Whatever their case was, we see a marriage definitely affected by infertility. Theirs was a marriage that had survived pretty significant difficulties from the very beginning. Yet here we see a husband and wife in a knock-down-drag-out fight over the frustrations infertility brings to a marriage.
> 
> Perhaps your marriage has been affected by your struggle. The once joyful announcement of Were trying to have a baby! has turned into bitter arguments over how far to take your medical treatment, just where the money will come from, or just when to stop trying. Sexual intimacy is no longer an enjoyable act of love one for another, but it is now a scheduled, mandated necessity to achieve a desired goal. God has placed such an importance on the marriage relationship that He considers it sacred. Dont allow Satan through your infertility to destroy what God considers sacred and holy.



Oh my golly goodness. Godsjewl you are so very right. Men are so often forgotten by tears of the woman over her womb. She yells and screams through her pain expecting her husband to come to the rescue, time and time again, and yes they do. Though little do we know, our man is hurting just as much. 

You know God showed me that same message late last year. After miscarrying at almost 11 weeks there i was on the bathroom floor devastated with blood all around me too busy caught up in my own tears i did not even see that he was just as devasted as i was. Weeks had gone by and i was too busy to see he was crying, weeping from his heart. How foolish was i to think i was going through this alone, while he was right beside me holding my hand. He wanted just as much as I to hold our child in his arms and to watch her grow up to be our biggest fans.

God can be just like our husband, when we go through our pains and devastations we often overlook God is right beside us, watching us weep, watching us groan over our loss. He wanted just as much as we did to cherish our little one, and to watch her grow up to be Gods biggest fan.

Let us never forget our men in our lives, and truly cherish them through the grieving and the loss. They cry when we cry, and God weeps when we weep.


Xxx
:hugs:


----------



## xxx_faithful

stevens2010 said:


> Just popping in to ask whether you lovely ladies could please bear me in your prayers. I feel incredibly overwhelmed this cycle, my AF is due on my wedding anniversary which is also our 2 year mark for TTC, I'm feeling under pressure as I've had 4 friends announce pregnancies and I'm just freaking out a bit. I can already feel that familiar feeling of doubt creeping in, making me wonder if it'll ever happen for us.
> 
> I know I should be turning to God but it's hard when you don't feel close to Him.
> 
> I feel so alone. :cry:

Stevens2010 ..can i spare a moment to give you a hug? :hugs: Sweety I'm so sorry you will be coming up to your 2 yr mark of TTC. I cant imagine how you must be feeling. I absolutely dreaded the moment i would have to face the day of my angel's due date. When i mean dreaded, i mean DREADED! I was anxious just thinking about it and was a wreck the week leading up to it. Though when the day came, I was actually relieved and wrote a list of all the reasons why life delayed my baby's entrance into the world. Keeping yourself busy does help a tad, but surrendering to God your thoughts and having that support around you leading up to the day is what gets you through. "Sometimes the anxiety of the event is more worrying then the event itself." I always found that quote comforting hehe...


----------



## xxx_faithful

Mummy_2_One said:


> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> Thanks rquanborough, I love that song!
> 
> Hope I can jump in ladies. My DH and I have been so blessed with a beautiful little girl, but we've been TTC number 2 and have had 2 MCs in 4 months. I was angry at God for the first one, but I feel really at peace about this most recent one (only last weekend), and I just feel like I've been given amazing promises for another baby - in HIS time.
> 
> Is this the kind of thread where I can share some 'tactics'? We've successfully conceived 3 times out of 4 cycles trying since I found out a few helpful tips, and I'm keen to share if that's ok...? Before this method, we tried for 9 months for our daughter with no luck.
> 
> Hi :flower:
> 
> Yes please!!! I would love to hear some advice on how you managed to fall pregnant 3 out of 4 cycles. That would be much appreciated.
> And maybe we can all share in a bit of our own advice which has helped with ovulation, regular periods, and even conceiving.
> 
> XoxoxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi faithful.
> 
> Ok, so I hope this doesn't affend anyone and it's not TMI...
> 
> The few things we've done, which I read on the blog of an amazing woman who's name I now can't remember (so I've been searching but haven't been able to find her site!), are:
> 
> * Know your body - check out this great website for details on knowing your body and trying at the best times. I was amazed to find out that your CM (cervical mucus) changes during your cycle and can help or hinder the process of conception.
> https://www.thebillingsovulationmethod.org/
> * Use a method of intercourse that has deep penetration.
> * Straight after being intimate, have your husband help you get onto your back, prop up your pelvis with pillows, and cover yourself with a damp wash cloth. The less you move your stomach muscles while moving into this position, the better.
> * Stay there for around 40 mins. The best time for baby making (I've found) is in the evening when you have time to do this, and when you've had the day to check for the right kind of CM before getting started.
> 
> And that's it... We've been very blessed to have conceived 3 times using these few steps (and when I learnt to read my body's own signs for ovulation). I've never used O tests either.
> 
> I pray that this info can make a difference for even just one other woman xxClick to expand...

Hi Mummy_2_One,

Thankyou for your words of wisdom :hugs: I love love LOVE hearing ways in which woman have been successful at conceiving.

*I also believe strongly at analysing and getting to know your body (ie: mucous) aswell. I also find 'maybe baby' an ovulating kit helps, one of those one off purchases that you can keep on using. It's much cheaper then continually purchasing ovulating sticks. 
*Yes! i have heard going upside down helps the swimmers swim up the stream easier after sex
*I thought sperm was stronger in the mornings? though i often find we only have the energy at nights so nights work for us hehe
*Sorry what was with the damp wash cloth? :) im thinking theres a technical explanation behind it!


----------



## xxx_faithful

LillyLee said:


> Just wanted to share this today. I was talking to my mom about the forum and the inspiration that so many of the women on here have given me and I began telling her about various stories I have heard of long term TTC and the various disappointments and miscarriages some women have encountered that I was just in awe of their strength and faith in God. She told me she wanted me to share her story with all of you, and maybe it would be able to bring hope or healing to women suffering through understanding God's plans.
> 
> When she and my father got married they tried for 7 years to become pregnant. Finally, they were rewarded with a positive result and rejoiced in the fact that they were starting a family. After a few weeks my mom started to get pains on her left side and so she went in to her doctor. They found out that she had suffered an ectopic pregnancy and went into surgery to remove everything. Of course they were crushed, but a few months later became pregnant again. This pregnancy was carried to full term and resulted in my birth. After that she has had two more miscarriages and two more healthy children. She always states that God has given her six children to love, and that she just has to wait until she gets to heaven to meet the other three. What really touches my heart is when she tells me, I was beyond upset and hurt when I lost that first baby, and for years I never understood why. But now I know that if God hadnt taken that child, I would never have been able to have you (me) and you are my best friend.
> 
> I know that at times I struggle to understand what Gods plan is for my life, and I have issues accepting the big picture when I can only see a partially completed puzzle but this cements the fact to me even more that of course God is right in everything. Every plan is perfectly thought out to its completion and even though we may not understand at the time why certain things are happening if we continue to have faith and trust in Gods timing eventually we will see all of his wonderful plans come to fruition.

Thankyou so much for this!! Tell your mum thankyou :kiss:


----------



## rquanborough

Hi guys

Just a quick update:

:witch: got me yesterday afternoon and I had lab confirm negative test results this morning so it appears it was just a very late cycle. Still having big problems with nausea though so not sure what is going on there. Have no idea at all when I will be due to ovulate this time round so not sure how to plan for it. Decided to try and temp this cycle so I get some ideas although it will probably be too late to sort anything out once I do know when I have ovulated. Must try and get DH to :sex: regularly. Might not be on until after I think I have ovulated though.

Best wishes to all of those who are still hoping for this month, congratulations to all of those who have :bfp: and sorry for all of those with :bfn:

:dust:


----------



## Godsjewel

Hello ladies!!!

I'm going on a much needed mini vacation to Lake Tahoe and won't be able to check in on you all. I pray good things for each of you and look forward to hearing some positive stories when I come back on Sunday. 

:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Leaving you with my favorite scripture before I go...

And we know, ALL things work together for good to those who love God and are called according to His purpose. Romans 8:28


----------



## minimoocow

Godsjewel said:


> Hello ladies!!!
> 
> I'm going on a much needed mini vacation to Lake Tahoe and won't be able to check in on you all. I pray good things for each of you and look forward to hearing some positive stories when I come back on Sunday.
> 
> :hugs:

you want good news before Sunday?! No pressure then . . . come on ladies BFPs required!!!

ha ha - sorry I know that's not what you meant but it made me smile. have a good vacation x


----------



## Jumik

Hey Ladies, I've been AWOL for sooo long. I had a horrible first trimester and was on extended sick leave. Practically cut off from the world. I am doing much better now. I'll provide an update tomorrow.


----------



## Rdy2bAMommy

So, month 4 of ttc. :shrug:Lord, I can't make this happen on my own. :nope: Gotta move on. No more tears cause its not worth it. It'll happen when it happens. 
:witch: is coming faithfully, though.
:nope:


----------



## BRK06

He heals the brokenhearted and binds up their wounds. Psalm 147:3



I love my girlfriends. I love doing life with friends who get me. I love having tangles of conversations over hot coffee that are stranded together with light-hearted laughter, rich revelations, loads of love, treasures of time and gobs of grace.

Though sharing beautiful life-moments is always fun, some of the most powerful blessings of friendship for me have been found in broken places. In the trenches. Those places where our troubles and fears scream loudly and long to be quieted by the understanding heart of a friend. Times when we rise up to encourage one another with Gods promises, share reminders of His truth, extend challenges to believe, offer prayers for problems and speak hope to a sister whos hurting.

A few years ago, after a long conversation with a girlfriend who was in a painfully broken place, I was burdened. Heavily. Her shared-pain had become my pain. I ached for her to experience the hope of Christ in and through her hurt. Though she knew the Lord, she felt like her prayers were falling on deaf divine ears. She needed me to listen, to cry with her and to take her right back to Jesus. As I prayed for my friend and considered her burdens, I was inspired to write a song of encouragement. I later co-wrote the song below with her in mind.

Im not sure where this message of hope finds you. Sometimes we just need to be reminded that God cares and that He is compassionate. Sometimes we just need to be reminded that God sees us, knows us, hears us and loves us. That He is faithful, powerful and never wastes a hurt. Perhaps you need a word of encouragement today. Perhaps you know a friend who needs this word. The best thing we can do for our friends is to love them and point them to Jesus.

Allow the words of this song, Healer of the Broken to be the prayer on your heart as you read:





Healer Of The Broken
by Gwen Smith and Sue C. Smith

Oh wounded heart
My hurting friend
Desperate and afraid
Youre not invisible
Someone knows the pain youre in
You can run to Him

The Healer of the broken
The friend to every sinner
Who knows the sorrow of each scar
Every time you call on
The Savior who is waiting
He will meet you where you are
And heal your broken heart

He knows your name
Each midnight fear
When you try to hide
Or fight for one more breath
Love will be your safe retreat
He will give you peace

In every valley
In every pain
Jesus is with you
Just call His name
Call His name



Dear Lord, Thank you for reminding me that You hear the cries of your children and that You are a God who loves to bring beauty to our broken. Please meet me where I am today and give me the grace to grow through these trials.

In Jesus Name,
Amen.


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> Hello ladies!!!
> 
> I'm going on a much needed mini vacation to Lake Tahoe and won't be able to check in on you all. I pray good things for each of you and look forward to hearing some positive stories when I come back on Sunday.
> 
> :hugs:

Have fun! Praying for a safe and relaxing trip! 



Rdy2bAMommy said:


> So, month 4 of ttc. :shrug:Lord, I can't make this happen on my own. :nope: Gotta move on. No more tears cause its not worth it. It'll happen when it happens.
> :witch: is coming faithfully, though.
> :nope:

So sorry to hear AF is coming :hugs: Praying that next month will be your month!


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> Hi Godsjewel :flower:
> 
> I thought i would write you a message and say thankyou. Thankyou for for being obedient to God when he lead you into creating this forum. Without your love for God, us christian ladies wouldn't be gathering together spiritually and lifting one another up during our times of hardships and sharing times of joy.
> 
> Tell me a little bit about yourself. What do you find is the best way of connecting and staying at peace with God through the days of frustration? Is your current situation kept quiet between your friends? Are you on any fertility meds? Have you tried any alternate treatments etc? I would love to hear any testimony's or revelations in your life regarding fertility and your relationship with God. I recently read you had a dream you were pregnant. I LOVE that, I truly believe dreams are a way of God showing us what is yet to come and letting us know everything will be okay :)
> 
> Xx
> 
> 
> Hi Sweetie!
> 
> Praise God! Besides BFPs, there&#8217;s nothing more that I like to hear than when ladies are getting the encouragement they need through this thread. Funny thing is, I &#8220;talk&#8221; more on here than I do in person&#8230;lol!!!
> 
> As you can see from my signature, I&#8217;ve been on this journey for quite some time. The days where I start to get discouraged, frustrated, sad, mad, angry and all those other fun emotions, I do my best to focus on the things God has blessed me with. I&#8217;m in good health, I have a wonderful husband, a beautiful stepdaughter who I call my own, good family, I have a job, I can see, hear, smell, jump, run, speak, live in a country where I can openly serve my Lord and Savior. If you really take the time to sit and think about all the good things, all those other emotions tend to disappear.
> 
> All my close friends know what I&#8217;m going through, but 99% of them can&#8217;t truly understand how I feel since they all got pregnant with no issues. It&#8217;s hard to talk to them about it since they say the things you don&#8217;t really want to hear&#8230;&#8221;Just relax, it will happen&#8221;, &#8220;maybe you&#8217;re stressing too much&#8221;, &#8220;just get your mind off ttc&#8221;&#8230;really??? I&#8217;ve made it a point not share my ttc journey with those friends. I have 2 good friends that have suffered through this journey and came out in the end with children. One of them, the doctor told couldn&#8217;t have children and just recently had her 4th, the other the doctors couldn&#8217;t find anything wrong with her and she was trying for 3 yrs and became pregnant. She said she focused on the story of Hannah daily and thanked God that what He did for Hannah, that He was also going to do for her. She also said everyday out loud that her womb was blessed. She had a baby boy.
> 
> I have had 6 IUI&#8217;s, been on 4 rounds of Femara and 3 rounds of clomid. I have endometriosis and have had 2 laparoscopies to take out cysts that were forming on my right ovary, burn off any endometriosis and scar tissue, one in 2009 and the other last October. Both times the doctors where very optimistic that I would get pregnant soon after since everything was &#8220;cleaned out&#8221;. They tell me they don&#8217;t see a reason why I wouldn&#8217;t be able to get pregnant.
> 
> There was this lady that came to my mom&#8217;s church and at the end of the service she said she felt led to pray for the women there that were suffering from infertility, my mom went up there and laughs when telling me this story because she&#8217;s like, &#8220;I&#8217;m a fifty something year old woman walking up to the front and people are looking at me like a crazy woman! Lol&#8221; She told the lady that she was standing in for her daughter (ME!), so the lady put her hands on my mom and started praying, a couple minutes later a lady came up to her and whispered in her ear, &#8220;babies&#8221;. Then my sis-in-law that was in the same service stood in for me as well and the lady told her, &#8220;someone in your family is going to be pregnant&#8221;. I think hearing that helps in strengthening my faith. I&#8217;ve said it many times before, I have asked God to take away this desire if it is not in His will for my life to conceive, but He hasn&#8217;t and I am believing it&#8217;s there because one day I will have the desire of my heart. For now, I&#8217;m blessed to have this forum to be able to share and receive encouragement on my not so happy days.
> 
> One day I will be able to share the news of a BFP, but for now, I'm happy to be able to witness God's goodness and faithfullness in this thread.Click to expand...



Hi Godsjewel/ Sarah :hugs:

You are of incredible strength my friend. _Beauty is not found in your form but in your function._ I was going through my book of wisdom (quotes and inspirations I have gathered along the way and I really felt God lead me to include some here for you).

_We do not inspire others with words but by example._ I really felt like you have really been there and ARE leading by example to so many woman, the fact you have had endo & failed IUI&#8217;s you have been through the lot and I just encourage you right now and really admire your ability to stay strong as well as your attitude towards your situation. You are leading by perfect example.

_The wounds you have received have come to you for a purpose from one who knows all you are meant to be._ I see a real leader in your Sarah, you may say you don&#8217;t talk this much in person but I&#8217;ll tell you this, you don&#8217;t have to. You affect so many woman being the most quietest person in the room. And although you may not share your story with your good friends anymore for the sheer fact they just don&#8217;t get it, God has shaped compassion within you to be that understanding and shoulder for other woman who you are influencing today and will continue to in the future.

_God always acts in your best interest even when it is painful and you don&#8217;t understand it._ I know you know this, but there was a time when you didn&#8217;t understand why God didn&#8217;t intervene. You are definitely through the tunnel, and this quote is always refreshing to hear time and time again that he knows what&#8217;s best.

_We are developing our character traits now what we will be needing in the future._ God wont stop shaping you through this, he will continue to shape you right through motherhood. He has made you with a soft and genuine personality Sarah, he is shaping you to step up and speak up for those that cannot speak up for themselves. This time and what you have been through is nothing compared to what God has in store for you, thus why he is &#8216;training&#8217; the qualities in you today in which you will be indeed needing in the future. Question, do you hold a Christian bible group with your husband through church? Something tells me you and your husband have the capability to influence young married couples within your church. 

_Every time God desires to change a nation, he sends people who have been changed. _This quote is my favourite and sums it up for itself. I want you to remember that he sends the CHANGED not the broken, not the people who have never had anything happen to them, but the CHANGED. You indeed, have been changed 

Hope you have a fabulous time this weekend away!!

xxx_faithful 
:flower:


----------



## stevens2010

Thank you Faithful, for your message and for the hug! 

I feel better today, I had 3 big cries yesterday and my husband came home and really reassured me. He told me not to think of the 2 years because until we got the Clomid, we've never had a fair chance at TTC because I wasn't ovulating. I ovulated for the first time (hopefully!) last cycle so he said that really we're only on cycle 2. Of course in my heart, I know we've been trying for nearly two years but I know he's also right in that we're only just on a level playing field now thanks to the Clomid boosting ovulation.

That made me feel a lot better. He also told me to keep our anniversary and our TTC separate because otherwise our marriage becomes all about TTC. That made a lot of sense and I realised that our first 2 years of marriage have been spent in emotional turmoil about not falling pregnant etc. I'm now determined to have a good anniversary, no matter what happens. 

I guess things just get on top of you sometimes and we just have a meltdown!

I saw a lovely quote on another site the other day :

"Sometimes God will let you hit rock bottom so you will discover that He is the rock at the bottom."

Many blessings to you all. 

:)


----------



## Just_married

Hi ladies,

I mentioned to Godsjewel a few days ago that I was thinking of creating a sub-group of this one specifically for those who have been TTC for over a year. 

I would hope that the sub-group would compliment this one. Many of the amazing ladies on here are so extremely supportive of all TTC, new & long term, but ltttc brings it's own personal challenges that can be difficult to understand without experiencing it personally.

My aim would be to provide a little breathing space where ltttc ladies can come knowing they are being prayed for individually and also somewhere where the users are familiar with b&b guidelines. We are always delighted when God blesses someone here with a bfp, but occasionally the enthusiasms of a new user unexpectedly announcing a bfp or symptom spotting can unintentionally create a few wobbly moments, even for the strongest of us. I just wanted to provide a small corner somewhere thats safe to hide now and then :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/1060177-christian-ltttc-group-1yr-praying-all-join.html

Love to all, new & old xxx


----------



## BRK06

It seems many of my sisters are feeling down... I hope you can find some comfort here :hugs:



But David strengthened himself in the Lord his God,(1 Samuel 30:6 NIV).



Sometimes life doesnt work out the way we thought it would. This was certainly the case for a teenage boy named David who was anointed the next King of Israel.
While King Saul was still on his throne, God chose David to be his successor. This didnt sit too well with the King and he made every attempt to kill David before the crown could be placed on his handsome head. The young David, who earlier had bravely charged the Philistine giant, Goliath, now ran for his life. The one place Saul didnt think David would hide was among the Philistines whom he had previously shamed. So that is exactly where David hidthe briar patch, so to speak.
By this time, David had a six hundred man army gathered round him. Each man brought his wife and children to live in the camp. The rag tag team of outcasts became Davids kingdom for a time.
One day while David and his men were off fighting a battle, another group of people, the Amalakites, invaded their camp and took all their wives and children captive. When David and his men returned home, they found empty beds, smoldering fires, and the haunting absence of familiar voices.
The men wept until they had no more tears or energy for recourse. Rather than devise a rescue plan, they turned their anger on their leader and threatened to stone him. Hurting people often hurt people and they were looking for someone to blame.
Can you imagine how David must have felt? His previous employer was trying to kill him (he had worked in Sauls palace), his best friends had turned against him, and his wife and children had been taken captive or possibly killed. Where was he to turn? How could he encourage his men when he had nothing left to give?
There was only one place to turnto God.
But David strengthened himself in the Lord his God (1 Samuel 30:6). Friend, sometimes to God is the only place we have to go. Isnt it a shame that we wait until God is our last resort rather than our first line of defense? Yes, God has called us to live in community with other believers, but sometimes I believe He wants us all to Himself.
Moses was alone with God when he talked to God in the burning bush. Hagar was alone with God when he spoke to her and gave her water in the desert. Elijah was alone with God when God revealed Himself in the still small voice. Hannah was alone with God when she poured out her heart in prayer for a child. Jesus often went away by himself to commune with His Father. Where do we go when we hit rock bottom? When were feeling empty? When weve lost hope?
Go to God. Strengthen yourself in the Lord your God. It worked for David and He will work for you. David later wrote, It is God who arms me with*strength*and keeps my way secure, (Psalm 18:32 NIV).


Heavenly Father, Please give me the strength I need to meet each challenge I will face today. Thank You that You promise never to leave me or forsake me. No matter how alone I may feel, or how many turn against me, I know that You are always there. You are always for me.
In Jesus Name, Amen.


----------



## srj1214

Thank you so much for that reminder Kim. I really needed that right now. A woman in my church family of the past 20 years has been in ICU for the past 10 days and has no brain activity. They are taking her off life support tomorrow. My heart is breaking, she is like my 2nd mother. I would like to ask you ladies for prayer for the family please. I know there are some prayer warriors here. So even though this has nothing to do with ttc, I hope its okay. Her name is Teresa. She is a mighty woman of God. 
You know this has really opened my eyes to see that there is so much more to this life than the little bubbles we live in. It's so easy to get wrapped up in our own little world where everything revolves around us. But that's not how God created us to be.
Thank you ladies in advance for the prayers.


----------



## BRK06

srj1214 said:


> Thank you so much for that reminder Kim. I really needed that right now. A woman in my church family of the past 20 years has been in ICU for the past 10 days and has no brain activity. They are taking her off life support tomorrow. My heart is breaking, she is like my 2nd mother. I would like to ask you ladies for prayer for the family please. I know there are some prayer warriors here. So even though this has nothing to do with ttc, I hope its okay. Her name is Teresa. She is a mighty woman of God.
> You know this has really opened my eyes to see that there is so much more to this life than the little bubbles we live in. It's so easy to get wrapped up in our own little world where everything revolves around us. But that's not how God created us to be.
> Thank you ladies in advance for the prayers.

I'll be praying for Teresa's family and you as well! If you need to talk, we're all here for you :hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

srj1214 said:


> Thank you so much for that reminder Kim. I really needed that right now. A woman in my church family of the past 20 years has been in ICU for the past 10 days and has no brain activity. They are taking her off life support tomorrow. My heart is breaking, she is like my 2nd mother. I would like to ask you ladies for prayer for the family please. I know there are some prayer warriors here. So even though this has nothing to do with ttc, I hope its okay. Her name is Teresa. She is a mighty woman of God.
> You know this has really opened my eyes to see that there is so much more to this life than the little bubbles we live in. It's so easy to get wrapped up in our own little world where everything revolves around us. But that's not how God created us to be.
> Thank you ladies in advance for the prayers.

:hugs: I am praying for your, Teresa, and her family.


----------



## beckysprayer

srj1214 said:


> Thank you so much for that reminder Kim. I really needed that right now. A woman in my church family of the past 20 years has been in ICU for the past 10 days and has no brain activity. They are taking her off life support tomorrow. My heart is breaking, she is like my 2nd mother. I would like to ask you ladies for prayer for the family please. I know there are some prayer warriors here. So even though this has nothing to do with ttc, I hope its okay. Her name is Teresa. She is a mighty woman of God.
> You know this has really opened my eyes to see that there is so much more to this life than the little bubbles we live in. It's so easy to get wrapped up in our own little world where everything revolves around us. But that's not how God created us to be.
> Thank you ladies in advance for the prayers.

Praying for our friend's family and all of her friends during this tough time! :hugs:


----------



## xxx_faithful

stevens2010 said:


> Thank you Faithful, for your message and for the hug!
> 
> I feel better today, I had 3 big cries yesterday and my husband came home and really reassured me. He told me not to think of the 2 years because until we got the Clomid, we've never had a fair chance at TTC because I wasn't ovulating. I ovulated for the first time (hopefully!) last cycle so he said that really we're only on cycle 2. Of course in my heart, I know we've been trying for nearly two years but I know he's also right in that we're only just on a level playing field now thanks to the Clomid boosting ovulation.
> 
> That made me feel a lot better. He also told me to keep our anniversary and our TTC separate because otherwise our marriage becomes all about TTC. That made a lot of sense and I realised that our first 2 years of marriage have been spent in emotional turmoil about not falling pregnant etc. I'm now determined to have a good anniversary, no matter what happens.
> 
> I guess things just get on top of you sometimes and we just have a meltdown!
> 
> I saw a lovely quote on another site the other day :
> 
> "Sometimes God will let you hit rock bottom so you will discover that He is the rock at the bottom."
> 
> Many blessings to you all.
> 
> :)

Your husband is one wise man! Thanks for reminding me the importance of seperating TTC & your marriage apart from one another, so the stress from trying doesnt overflow into the other.
You sound exactly like me!!! in regards to i know deep down we have been trying much longer then 1yr on clomid. It's infact been 2.5yrs TTC. 
When are you next going on holidays Stevens2010? any planned for the near future? :kiss:

On a similiar note, I have found that lately i need to focus more on my husband and less on trying to conceive and complaining that we havent yet conceived. I have found i need to get back the excitement and good times we had before we were trying, instead of only having those good times when i'm ovulating. I have also found that the emotional rollercoster i have allowed myself to go on every month and has infact dampened our marriage as newlyweds. The opposite of what i ever anticipated. As of this month (assuming my 6th cycle of clomid failed) we're going on a TTC break. And i have abolsutely no doubt that in time we will conceive purely because i have a calmer peace of mind. Food for thought

Xx


----------



## BRK06

What have you been focusing on?


Genesis 15:4-6 And behold, the word of the Lord came to him, saying, This man shall not be your heir, but he who shall come from your own body shall be your heir. And He brought him outside [his tent into the starlight] and said, Look now toward the heavens and count the stars--if you are able to number them. Then He said to him, So shall your descendants be.And he [Abram] believed in (trusted in, relied on, remained steadfast to) the Lord, and He counted it to him as righteousness (right standing with God).

Abram was looking at his servant to be his heir because looking at himself, he was too old have a child from his own body. God took him outside (where his sight was limited) and told him to look up to the limitless sky and then reiterated His promise to Abram. Then God called him righteous because he believed.

This really ministered to me one day. It's like God was saying, "Stop looking at yourself- meaning my circumstances and situation, stop looking at others- meaning focusing on other people and their stories for my hope and Look UP to ME to see what I have for you. You have your own testimony to get."

The Bible also says in Psalms 84:11 that the Lord will give grace and glory; no good thing will He withhold from them that walk uprightly.
How do we walk uprightly? Abram was declared righteous not because he was a good person or did good things but because he believed God.
We walk uprightly by believing God and His Word and walking by faith and not by sight.

I've found that some of the greatest times that I felt like giving up were when I spent hours and even days reading stories and posts of other women ttc and then comparing them with what I see, feel, or hear about myself and my situation. I was setting myself up for disappointment when it didn't happen for me the way it did for them or it would bring fear that the things that happened to them would happen to me. I learned to look up to my Father, Who is the Creator of all and loves me dearly to get my hope and to remind me of the Promise He gave to me.

The Word of God is Life and we have the authority and ability to speak it into every situation. So when I "feel" like I might be pregnant, I remind myself and confess that "I am pregnant not because of how I feel (how many times has that led you wrong and left you discouraged?) but because the Word is working in me." When I see AF show up, I confess, I'm not moved by what I see and I thank God that I am pregnant because the Word is working in me and when I keep speaking the Word what I see has to line up with my confession according to the Word." When I hear a negative report from the doctor or negative words of others, I thank God that His Word is working in me and He will prove that it is HIS Word that is Truth and my faith brings those negative words to nothing.

Helpful Things to Remember for the Week:
-Don't focus on what you see or hear negatively about your body or your circumstances.
-Don't focus on other women's stories and compare yourself so much that you are feeding doubt, fear and jealousy or discouragement.

-Do Look Up to God knowing He has something special just for you and get your hope from the Word like Abram did
-Do Remember His promises to you
-Do Walk uprightly by believing God and Trusting Him to conceive knowing that He promises that He won't withhold anything from those who do so.
-Do speak the Word in spite of your circumstances.
-Do the Do's and You won't Do the Don'ts. 

Confession for the Week:
"I'm not moved by what I see. I'm not moved by what I hear. I'm not moved by what I feel. I am moved by the Word of God! I'm blessed! My womb is blessed! My marriage is blessed! The Word is working in me and for me! I have what I say when I speak according to the Word and I'm pregnant!"

Have a wonderful week ladies! I love you and I'm praying for you!
YOU ARE BLESSED!!!


----------



## BRK06

Beautiful by Mercy Me


The days will come when you don't have the strength
When all you hear is you're not worth anything
Wondering if you ever could be loved
And if they truly saw your heart they'd see too much

You're beautiful
You're beautiful
You are made so much more than all of this
You're beautiful
You're beautiful
You are treasured, You are sacred, You are His
You're beautiful

I'm praying that you have the heart to find
Cause you are more than what is hurting you tonight
For all the lies you've held inside so long
And they are nothing in the shadow of the cross

You're beautiful
You're beautiful
You are made so much more than all of this
You're beautiful
You're beautiful
You are treasured, You are sacred, You are His
You're beautiful


Before you ever took a breath
Long before the world began
Of all the wonders He possessed
There was one more precious
Of all the earth and skies above
You're the one He madly loves
Enough to die

You're beautiful
You're beautiful
In His eyes

You're beautiful
You were meant for so much more than all of this
You're beautiful
You are treasured, You are sacred, You are His
You're beautiful
You're beautiful
You're meant for so much more than all of this
You're beautiful
You're beautiful
You are treasured, You are sacred, You are His


----------



## stevens2010

xxx_faithful said:


> stevens2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Faithful, for your message and for the hug!
> 
> I feel better today, I had 3 big cries yesterday and my husband came home and really reassured me. He told me not to think of the 2 years because until we got the Clomid, we've never had a fair chance at TTC because I wasn't ovulating. I ovulated for the first time (hopefully!) last cycle so he said that really we're only on cycle 2. Of course in my heart, I know we've been trying for nearly two years but I know he's also right in that we're only just on a level playing field now thanks to the Clomid boosting ovulation.
> 
> That made me feel a lot better. He also told me to keep our anniversary and our TTC separate because otherwise our marriage becomes all about TTC. That made a lot of sense and I realised that our first 2 years of marriage have been spent in emotional turmoil about not falling pregnant etc. I'm now determined to have a good anniversary, no matter what happens.
> 
> I guess things just get on top of you sometimes and we just have a meltdown!
> 
> I saw a lovely quote on another site the other day :
> 
> "Sometimes God will let you hit rock bottom so you will discover that He is the rock at the bottom."
> 
> Many blessings to you all.
> 
> :)
> 
> Your husband is one wise man! Thanks for reminding me the importance of seperating TTC & your marriage apart from one another, so the stress from trying doesnt overflow into the other.
> You sound exactly like me!!! in regards to i know deep down we have been trying much longer then 1yr on clomid. It's infact been 2.5yrs TTC.
> When are you next going on holidays Stevens2010? any planned for the near future? :kiss:
> 
> On a similiar note, I have found that lately i need to focus more on my husband and less on trying to conceive and complaining that we havent yet conceived. I have found i need to get back the excitement and good times we had before we were trying, instead of only having those good times when i'm ovulating. I have also found that the emotional rollercoster i have allowed myself to go on every month and has infact dampened our marriage as newlyweds. The opposite of what i ever anticipated. As of this month (assuming my 6th cycle of clomid failed) we're going on a TTC break. And i have abolsutely no doubt that in time we will conceive purely because i have a calmer peace of mind. Food for thought
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Lol he has his moments! 

We're going away at the end of July for a minibreak in the UK and hopefully later this year we will go somewhere nice and hot for a proper holiday. 

I totally agree about focussing on hubby. When AF arrived after my first Clomid cycle, he cried on my shoulder. That's when it hit me that I'd been so wrapped up in my own emotions, I forgot he has them too. So this cycle we've been much better and we've been more attentive to each other too. We've started praying together more as well which helps cos then we get back on track to focussing on God and not what the consultant has said etc. 

I have also felt that we need to be us again, like what we were when we were going out! So now we have date nights too. 

A break sounds good! Will you be going away? Hopefully you won't need a break cos you'll have your BFP!

:)


----------



## Godsjewel

Good morning beautiful ladies!!! I'm so glad to be back safe and sound. I had a wonderful, relaxing time away and already looking forward to our next mini vacation in August. 

Time to catch up on the thread, praying you all are doing well and keeping the faith :thumbup:


Out-of-Control Truckers

...God is faithful, who will not allow you to be tempted beyond what you are able, but with the temptation will provide the way of escape also, so that you will be able to endure it.
1 Corinthians 10:13

When I was about eight years old, I went on a road trip with my mom through the mountains of Tennessee. I remember sitting in the front seat feeling like such a grown up! As I am a child of the 70s, I remember the crackling of the CB radio as truckers carried on their lively conversations and warnings of smokeys hiding in their speed traps. 

We were coming down the side of a mountain on skinny, curvy roads as I noticed that my mom was driving much faster than normal. She would take the curves without slowing down and it really became frightening. What was happening? There was an 18-wheeler just behind our car that had lost its brakes and was barreling down that mountain out of control! Truckers were talking my mom down the mountain as she had no way to get out of the path of the truck behind her. Theres a huge curve to your right just ahead of you! Get ready! Just another mile and youll be off the mountain! Hang on, lady! It was utterly terrifying! My mom never said a word to me as I peppered her with questions. She just gripped her steering wheel and prayed.

Finally, we saw the most beautiful sight we had ever seen in our entire lives! That dirt road leading up the side of the mountain was more glorious than any sunset, any mansion or any diamond ring we had ever seen! Why? It was the way of escape for the out-of-control truck behind us. When the trucker rounded that curve in the road and saw an empty escape route, he turned his steering wheel to the right and plowed his way up the escape path. The incline and deep sand in the escape route slowed his truck to a stop. My mom was able to slow down and safely drive us the rest of the way down the mountain. 

Infertility is hard. You certainly dont need me to tell you that. It sometimes feels like your emotions are so out of control, that you simply cannot take the frustration any more. You get a bad report from the doctor, or you get another invitation to a baby shower in the mail just as you get off the phone with your newly pregnant sister-in-law. You just dont know how much more of this you can take! Youve been told time and again that God has a plan for your life, and that He will work through this situation, but youre just not sure you can hang on long enough for Him to do the work. Has God pushed you to limits beyond what you can bear?

No, friend. He promises to never give you more of a burden than you can bear. Its written in black and white, and found in 1 Corinthians 10:13. The word, temptation is really quite an interesting word. The literal meaning is adversity, affliction, trouble: sent by God and serving to test or prove one's character, faith, holiness. God will not allow more adversity, affliction or trouble to come into your life than what you are able to bear. He may push you right up to the limit of what you can stand, but Hell never allow more than you can survive. When you feel like the burden is too heavy, and you are about to give in to the pressure, look around you. God promises a way of escape. Perhaps it will be found in the encouragement of a supportive friend. Maybe your pastor will deliver a sermon that speaks directly to your heart and the specific struggle you face. It may even come in a good doctors report, or just a stress-free date with your spouse. Look around you. God promises a way of escape when you feel like giving up.

God doesnt allow tests and trials like infertility to come into your life because He likes to see you suffer. Dont you know that He loves you, and hurts right along with you? So why does He allow it? They prove your character. Trials overcome make a shining example of faith and holiness. 

Perhaps you need to hear it from a fellow sufferer of long ago. Surely there were days that Job felt like giving up. Surely he felt like he couldnt take the hurt any more. Surely he wondered if God really did have a plan for him. Perhaps his escape route came in the form of a deep abiding belief that good things were around the bend. Read the words he shares with you today:

But he knows the way that I take; when he has tested me, I will come forth as gold. (Job 23:10)

When your struggle with infertility gets the hardest, and you feel tempted to give up on God and His plan, just hold on, lady! God will provide a way of escape for you. And when He has tested you, you will come forth as gold!

~Author unknown


----------



## InChristAlone

Hi everyone, just wanted to say hi and check in. DH and I were TTC earlier in the year for a couple of cycles but took a bit of a break, back on it this cycle! Really just praying that it will all happen in God's perfect timing, humanly I do kind of hope that it happens really soon though! Trying not to get too obsessive this time too, it's very easy to though! Hope all of you lovely ladies are well and having a good day. You are all so special, I feel really blessed to have found you and all that you share to go on this journey with, thank you!


----------



## BRK06

InChristAlone said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to say hi and check in. DH and I were TTC earlier in the year for a couple of cycles but took a bit of a break, back on it this cycle! Really just praying that it will all happen in God's perfect timing, humanly I do kind of hope that it happens really soon though! Trying not to get too obsessive this time too, it's very easy to though! Hope all of you lovely ladies are well and having a good day. You are all so special, I feel really blessed to have found you and all that you share to go on this journey with, thank you!

Welcome back!! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Good morning beautiful ladies!!! I'm so glad to be back safe and sound. I had a wonderful, relaxing time away and already looking forward to our next mini vacation in August.
> 
> Time to catch up on the thread, praying you all are doing well and keeping the faith :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Out-of-Control Truckers
> 
> ...God is faithful, who will not allow you to be tempted beyond what you are able, but with the temptation will provide the way of escape also, so that you will be able to endure it.
> 1 Corinthians 10:13
> 
> When I was about eight years old, I went on a road trip with my mom through the mountains of Tennessee. I remember sitting in the front seat feeling like such a grown up! As I am a child of the 70s, I remember the crackling of the CB radio as truckers carried on their lively conversations and warnings of smokeys hiding in their speed traps.
> 
> We were coming down the side of a mountain on skinny, curvy roads as I noticed that my mom was driving much faster than normal. She would take the curves without slowing down and it really became frightening. What was happening? There was an 18-wheeler just behind our car that had lost its brakes and was barreling down that mountain out of control! Truckers were talking my mom down the mountain as she had no way to get out of the path of the truck behind her. Theres a huge curve to your right just ahead of you! Get ready! Just another mile and youll be off the mountain! Hang on, lady! It was utterly terrifying! My mom never said a word to me as I peppered her with questions. She just gripped her steering wheel and prayed.
> 
> Finally, we saw the most beautiful sight we had ever seen in our entire lives! That dirt road leading up the side of the mountain was more glorious than any sunset, any mansion or any diamond ring we had ever seen! Why? It was the way of escape for the out-of-control truck behind us. When the trucker rounded that curve in the road and saw an empty escape route, he turned his steering wheel to the right and plowed his way up the escape path. The incline and deep sand in the escape route slowed his truck to a stop. My mom was able to slow down and safely drive us the rest of the way down the mountain.
> 
> Infertility is hard. You certainly dont need me to tell you that. It sometimes feels like your emotions are so out of control, that you simply cannot take the frustration any more. You get a bad report from the doctor, or you get another invitation to a baby shower in the mail just as you get off the phone with your newly pregnant sister-in-law. You just dont know how much more of this you can take! Youve been told time and again that God has a plan for your life, and that He will work through this situation, but youre just not sure you can hang on long enough for Him to do the work. Has God pushed you to limits beyond what you can bear?
> 
> No, friend. He promises to never give you more of a burden than you can bear. Its written in black and white, and found in 1 Corinthians 10:13. The word, temptation is really quite an interesting word. The literal meaning is adversity, affliction, trouble: sent by God and serving to test or prove one's character, faith, holiness. God will not allow more adversity, affliction or trouble to come into your life than what you are able to bear. He may push you right up to the limit of what you can stand, but Hell never allow more than you can survive. When you feel like the burden is too heavy, and you are about to give in to the pressure, look around you. God promises a way of escape. Perhaps it will be found in the encouragement of a supportive friend. Maybe your pastor will deliver a sermon that speaks directly to your heart and the specific struggle you face. It may even come in a good doctors report, or just a stress-free date with your spouse. Look around you. God promises a way of escape when you feel like giving up.
> 
> God doesnt allow tests and trials like infertility to come into your life because He likes to see you suffer. Dont you know that He loves you, and hurts right along with you? So why does He allow it? They prove your character. Trials overcome make a shining example of faith and holiness.
> 
> Perhaps you need to hear it from a fellow sufferer of long ago. Surely there were days that Job felt like giving up. Surely he felt like he couldnt take the hurt any more. Surely he wondered if God really did have a plan for him. Perhaps his escape route came in the form of a deep abiding belief that good things were around the bend. Read the words he shares with you today:
> 
> But he knows the way that I take; when he has tested me, I will come forth as gold. (Job 23:10)
> 
> When your struggle with infertility gets the hardest, and you feel tempted to give up on God and His plan, just hold on, lady! God will provide a way of escape for you. And when He has tested you, you will come forth as gold!
> 
> ~Author unknown

Glad to see you back and rested from your vacation!! :thumbup: 

Thank you for this one... I needed it today!


----------



## Godsjewel

But he was pierced for our transgressions, 
he was crushed for our iniquities; 
the punishment that brought us peace was upon him, 
and by his wounds we are healed.
Isaiah 53:5


...pray for one another so that you may be healed. 
James 5:16

For the woman who suffers from infertility, frustrations abound. Besides the obvious heartache of the absence of a baby, perhaps one of the greatest frustrations comes from living with the daily knowledge that your body doesnt work like God designed it to. Everything about a womans body is uniquely crafted to carry and nurture a child. While some diseases cause pain, and others lead to physical death, reproductive disorders lead to empty nurseries. Its hard to know that your body refuses to ovulate, your hormone levels are like that of a prepubescent boy, or that what everyone else does naturally costs you thousands of dollars a month in medications.

Does God care about the physical side of infertility? we speak often of God caring about the emotional struggle. We know God cares about the spiritual wounds. But does He care about our physical bodies? Does He really care?

At the foundation of Christianity is the crucifixion and resurrection of the Son of God. Without Christs death and resurrection, there would be no reason to live, no hope for redemption, no chance of eternity with God. Praise God for this amazing gift! God cares enough about our physical bodies to knit a plan for our healing into the fabric of redemption. The stripes that ripped open the flesh of our Savior were placed there to provide healing for your body. Even for the healing of reproductive disorders. When you envision the wounds God allowed to be ravaged on His Sons body for your healing, know that God cares about the physical struggle of infertility.

Have you prayed for God to heal your physical body? Have you asked Him to help your body to ovulate, or to increase your husbands sperm count? He cares about your physical body. Have you prayed for others? Praying for others may seem a little foreign for you when you are facing one of the greatest battles of your life. Its easy to let all your prayers focus on you and your desire for a child. Praying over difficult situations in your life lines up beautifully with the mandates we are given in Scripture. But did you know that we are to pray for others as well? 

Chances are youve met someone else who desires a baby. Pray for them! Gods supply of healing virtue does not diminish when someone gets pregnant. Hell never run out of miracles. Go ahead. Pray for someone else. You may just find an amazing truth occurring for you. 

James 5:16 says to pray for others so that you can be healed. Understand that this is not manipulation. Okay, God. I prayed for her. Now heal me! But God says to pray for others. Perhaps you will find that your heart is pulled more and more toward the heart of the Father as you spend extra time in prayer. Just keep praying. Pray for yourself. Pray for others. Trust God for the healing of your emotions AND your body.


----------



## Godsjewel

Here are some scriptures that I find help bring me peace through this journey.

For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. Jeremiah 29:11

But those who trust in the Lord will find new strength. They will soar high on wings like eagles. They will run and not grow weary. They will walk and not faint. Isaiah 40:31

The Lord is good. A refuge in times of trouble. He cares for those who trust in him. Nahum 1:7

May the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace as you trust in him, so that you may overflow with hope by the power of the Holy Spirit. Romans 15:13

Count it all joy when you fall into various trials, knowing that the testing of faith produces patience. But let patience have its perfect work in you, that you may be perfect and complete, lacking nothing. James 1:2-4


----------



## Godsjewel

This morning while working, one of my coworkers came up to me and told me she had a dream about me last night. She said I had a baby boy and I was so excited to show him off. She said the baby looked just like me and was a happy baby that kept smiling.

Lord, Im claiming that dream as reality. You know its my hearts desire to carry a healthy baby full term and for it to be a son which will fulfill my husbands desire.
Thank you for the continued peace you have given me during this journey. AMEN! [-o&lt;


----------



## InChristAlone

Godsjewel said:


> This morning while working, one of my coworkers came up to me and told me she had a dream about me last night. She said I had a baby boy and I was so excited to show him off. She said the baby looked just like me and was a happy baby that kept smiling.
> 
> Lord, Im claiming that dream as reality. You know its my hearts desire to carry a healthy baby full term and for it to be a son which will fulfill my husbands desire.
> Thank you for the continued peace you have given me during this journey. AMEN! [-o&lt;

Amen to that!


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> This morning while working, one of my coworkers came up to me and told me she had a dream about me last night. She said I had a baby boy and I was so excited to show him off. She said the baby looked just like me and was a happy baby that kept smiling.
> 
> Lord, Im claiming that dream as reality. You know its my hearts desire to carry a healthy baby full term and for it to be a son which will fulfill my husbands desire.
> Thank you for the continued peace you have given me during this journey. AMEN! [-o&lt;

:hugs:This made me smile Lord I stand in agreement with this prayer amen


----------



## Prayingforno1

Godsjewel said:


> This morning while working, one of my coworkers came up to me and told me she had a dream about me last night. She said I had a baby boy and I was so excited to show him off. She said the baby looked just like me and was a happy baby that kept smiling.
> 
> Lord, Im claiming that dream as reality. You know its my hearts desire to carry a healthy baby full term and for it to be a son which will fulfill my husbands desire.
> Thank you for the continued peace you have given me during this journey. AMEN! [-o&lt;

Amen, I claim it in Jesus' name!!!! You have been a blessing to so many on these boards and I am sure your blessing is on its way.

Thanks for sharing, this really made me feel good!!


----------



## Just_married

Godsjewel said:


> This morning while working, one of my coworkers came up to me and told me she had a dream about me last night. She said I had a baby boy and I was so excited to show him off. She said the baby looked just like me and was a happy baby that kept smiling.
> 
> Lord, Im claiming that dream as reality. You know its my hearts desire to carry a healthy baby full term and for it to be a son which will fulfill my husbands desire.
> Thank you for the continued peace you have given me during this journey. AMEN! [-o&lt;

That sounds about right, a happy smiley baby boy for a lovely lady like you, amen amen amen! 

Afm-had hsg today. 1 tube open, other closed. Not the best news, but certainly not the worst. So I commented to the doctor "I'm in with half a chance then?" his reply was, "you have every chance, the Lord is with you".

I kid you not! So yeah, I'm claiming that for me lol x


----------



## Godsjewel

Just_married said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> This morning while working, one of my coworkers came up to me and told me she had a dream about me last night. She said I had a baby boy and I was so excited to show him off. She said the baby looked just like me and was a happy baby that kept smiling.
> 
> Lord, Im claiming that dream as reality. You know its my hearts desire to carry a healthy baby full term and for it to be a son which will fulfill my husbands desire.
> Thank you for the continued peace you have given me during this journey. AMEN! [-o&lt;
> 
> That sounds about right, a happy smiley baby boy for a lovely lady like you, amen amen amen!
> 
> Afm-had hsg today. 1 tube open, other closed. Not the best news, but certainly not the worst. So I commented to the doctor "I'm in with half a chance then?" his reply was, "you have every chance, the Lord is with you".
> 
> I kid you not! So yeah, I'm claiming that for me lol xClick to expand...

Thanks hun!

One tube is all you need, like I told our precious PrincessBree, my mom babysits for a lady and she only has one tube and has a one year old and just found out she is pregnant again. It must be a magical tubelol!

We have so many examples of God doing miracles in the bible, that we can definitely stand in faith and believe He can do a miracle for us.



1.	Creation of the universe, including plants, animals and humans (Genesis 1-2) 
2.	The flood (Gen. 7, 8) 
3.	Confusion of languages (tongues) at Babel (Gen. 11:1-9) 
4.	Destruction of Sodom and Gomorrah (Gen. 19:24) 
5.	Lot's wife turned into a pillar of salt (Gen. 19:26) 
6.	Birth of Isaac at Gerar (Gen. 21:1) 
7.	The burning bush not consumed (Ex. 3:3) 
8.	Aaron's rod changed into a serpent (Ex. 7:10-12) 
9.	waters become blood 
10.	frogs 
11.	lice 
12.	flies 
13.	murrain 
14.	boils 
15.	thunder and hail 
16.	locusts 
17.	darkness 
18.	death of the first-born 
19.	Red Sea divided; Israel passes through (See: Passage of Red Sea) (Ex. 14:21-31) 
20.	waters of Marah sweetened (Ex. 15:23-25) 
21.	Manna sent daily, except on Sabbath (Ex. 16:14-35) 
22.	Water from the rock at Rephidim (Ex. 17:5-7) 
23.	Nadab and Abihu consumed for offering strange fire (Lev. 10:1, 2) 
24.	Some of the people consumed by fire at Taberah (Num. 11:1-3) 
25.	The earth opens and swallows up Korah and his company. (Num. 16:32-34) 
26.	Fire at Kadesh (Num. 16:35-45) 
27.	Plague at Kadesh (Num. 16:46-50) 
28.	Aaron's rod budding at Kadesh (Num. 17:8) 
29.	Water from the rock, smitten twice by Moses, desert of Zin (Num. 20:7-11) 
30.	The brazen serpent in the desert of Zin (Num. 21:8-9) 
31.	Balaam's ass speaks (Num. 22:21-35) 
32.	The Jordan divided, so that Israel passed over dryshod near the city of Adam (Josh. 3:14-17) 
33.	The walls of Jericho fall down (Josh. 6:6-20) 
34.	The sun and moon stayed. (Josh. 10:12-14) 
35.	Hailstorm. (Josh. 10:12-14) 
36.	The strength of Samson (Judg. 14-16) 
37.	Water from a hollow place that is in Lehi (Judg. 15:19) 
38.	Dagon falls twice before the ark. (1 Sam. 5:1-12) 
39.	Emerods on the Philistines (1 Sam. 5:1-12) 
40.	Men of Beth-shemesh smitten for looking into the ark (1 Sam. 6:19) 
41.	Thunderstorm causes a panic among the Philistines at Eben-ezer (1 Sam. 7:10-12) 
42.	Thunder and rain in harvest at Gilgal (1 Sam. 12:18) 
43.	Sound in the mulberry trees at Rephaim (2 Sam. 5:23-25) 
44.	Uzzah smitten for touching the ark at Perez-uzzah (2 Sam. 6:6, 7) 
45.	Jeroboam's hand withered. (1 Kings 13:4) 
46.	Jeroboam's new altar destroyed at Bethel (1 Kings 13:4-6 
47.	31. Widow of Zarephath's meal and oil increased (1 Kings 17:14-16) 
48.	Widow's son raised from the dead (1 Kings 17:17-24) 
49.	Drought at Elijah's prayers (1 Kings 17, 18) 
50.	Fire at Elijah's prayers (1 Kings 18:19-39) 
51.	Rain at Elijah's prayers (1 Kings 18:41-45) 
52.	Elijah fed by ravens (1 Kings 17, 18) 
53.	Ahaziah's captains consumed by fire near Samaria (2 Kings 1:10-12) 
54.	Jordan divided by Elijah and Elisha near Jericho (2 Kings 2:7, 8, 14) 
55.	Elijah carried up into heaven (2 Kings 2:11) 
56.	waters of Jericho healed by Elisha's casting salt into them (2 Kings 2:21, 22) 
57.	Bears out of the wood destroy forty-two young men (2 Kings 2:24) 
58.	Water provided for Jehoshaphat and the allied army (2 Kings 3:16-20) 
59.	The widow's oil multiplied (2 Kings 4:2-7) 
60.	The Shunammite's son given, and raised from the dead at Shunem (2 Kings 4:32-37) 
61.	The deadly pottage cured with meal at Gilgal (2 Kings 4:38-41) 
62.	A hundred men fed with twenty loaves at Gilgal (2 Kings 4:42-44) 
63.	Naaman cured of leprosy, Gehazi afflicted with it (2 Kings 5:10-27) 
64.	The iron axe-head made to swim, river Jordan (2 Kings 6:5-7) 
65.	Ben hadad's plans discovered. Hazael's thoughts, etc. (2 Kings 6:12) 
66.	The Syrian army smitten with blindness at Dothan (2 Kings 6:18) 
67.	The Syrian army cured of blindness at Samaria (2 Kings 6:20) 
68.	Elisha's bones revive the dead (2 Kings 13:21) 
69.	Sennacherib's army destroyed, Jerusalem (2 Kings 19:35) 
70.	Shadow of sun goes back ten degrees on the sun-dial of Ahaz, Jerusalem (2 Kings 20:9-11) 
71.	Uzziah struck with leprosy, Jerusalem (2 Chr. 26:16-21) 
72.	Shadrach, Meshach, and Abed-nego delivered from the fiery furnace, Babylon (Dan. 3:10-27) 
73.	Daniel saved in the lions' den (Dan. 6:16-23) 
74.	Jonah in the fish's belly. Safely landed (Jonah 2:1-10) 
75.	Gideon's fleece (Judg. 6:37-40) 
76.	Cure of two blind men (Matt 9:27-31) 
77.	Piece of money in the fish's mouth (Matt 17:24-27) 
78.	The deaf and dumb man (Mark 7:31-37) 
79.	The blind man of Bethsaida (Mark 8:22-26) 
80.	Jesus passes unseen through the crowd (Luke 4:28-30) 
81.	The miraculous draught of fishes (Luke 5:4-11) 
82.	The raising of the widow's son at Nain (Luke 7:11-18) 
83.	The woman with the spirit of infirmity (Luke 13:11-17) 
84.	The man with the dropsy (Luke 14:1-6) 
85.	The ten lepers (Luke 17:11-19) 
86.	The healing of Malchus (Luke 22:50-51) 
87.	Water made wine (John 2:1-11) 
88.	Cure of nobleman's son, Capernaum (John 4:46-54) 
89.	Impotent man at Bethsaida cured (John 5:1-9) 
90.	Man born blind cured (John 9:1-7) 
91.	Lazarus raised from the dead (John 11:38-44) 
92.	Draught of fishes (John 21:1-14) 
93.	Syrophoenician woman's daughter cured (Matt 15:28; Mark 7:24) 
94.	Four thousand fed (Matt 15:32; Mark 8:1) 
95.	Fig tree blasted (Matt 21:18; Mark 11:12) 
96.	Centurion's servant healed (Matt 8:5; Luke 7:1) 
97.	Blind and dumb demoniac cured (Matt 12:22; Luke 11:14) 
98.	Demoniac cured in synagogue at Capernaum (Mark 1:23; Luke 4:33) 
99.	Peter's wife's mother cured (Matt 8:14; Mark 1:30; Luke 4:38) 
100.	The tempest stilled (Matt 8:23; Mark 4:37; Luke 8:22) 
101.	Demoniacs of Gadara cured (Matt 8:28; Mark 5:1; Luke 8:26) 
102.	Swine rush into and drown (Mark 5:1-20) 
103.	Leper healed (Matt 8:2; Mark 1:40; Luke 5:12) 
104.	Jairus's daughter raised (Matt 9:23; Mark 5:23; Luke 8:41) 
105.	Woman's issue of blood cured (Matt 9:20; Mark 5:25; Luke 8:43) 
106.	Man sick of the palsy cured (Matt 9:2; Mark 2:3; Luke 5:18) 
107.	Man's withered hand cured (Matt 12:10; Mark 3:1; Luke 6:6) 
108.	A lunatic child cured (Matt 17:14; Mark 9:14; Luke 9:37) 
109.	Two blind men cured (Matt 20:29; Mark 10:46; Luke 18:35) 
110.	Jesus walks on the sea (Matt 14:25; Mark 6:48; John 6:15) 
111.	Jesus feeds 5,000 in a desert place (Matt 14:15; Mark 6:30; Luke 9:10; John 6:1-14) 
112.	Many fulfilled prophecies (also see: prophets) 
113.	The conception of Jesus Christ by the Holy Ghost (Luke 1:35) 
114.	Star of Bethlehem 
115.	The transfiguration (Matt 17:1-8) 
116.	The resurrection (John 21:1-14) 
117.	The ascension (Luke 2:42-51) 
118.	Peter and the healing of a the paralytic Aeneas at Lydda (Acts 9:32, 35, 38) 
119.	Miraculous ability to speak and/or understand a foreign language (tongue) previously unknown to the speaker (See: Gift of tongues) 
120.	Inspiration of Scripture by God


----------



## Just_married

121. Godsjewel & just_married become pregnant.


----------



## HisGrace

Godsjewel said:


> This morning while working, one of my coworkers came up to me and told me she had a dream about me last night. She said I had a baby boy and I was so excited to show him off. She said the baby looked just like me and was a happy baby that kept smiling.
> 
> Lord, Im claiming that dream as reality. You know its my hearts desire to carry a healthy baby full term and for it to be a son which will fulfill my husbands desire.
> Thank you for the continued peace you have given me during this journey. AMEN! [-o&lt;

Amen!

I have been studying Habakkuk 2 this week and I can see how it applies here.

Habakkuk 2:2-3 (amplified version)

2*And the Lord answered me and said, Write the vision and engrave it so plainly upon tablets that everyone who passes may [be able to] read [it easily and quickly] as he hastens by.
3*For the vision is yet for an appointed time and it hastens to the end [fulfillment]; it will not deceive*"or"disappoint. Though it tarry, wait [earnestly] for it, because it will surely come; it will not be behindhand on its appointed day. 

It's coming Sarah and it will be right on time and not a day late. I am praying for everyone in this thread. That God will give us the visions for our families so that we can put it where everyone can see it and know that it will happen when it's God's appointed time. Get Ready!


----------



## minimoocow

Just_married said:


> 121. Godsjewel & just_married become pregnant.

:thumbup:


----------



## Jumik

Hi ladies, just dropping by to say don't give up the faith. I'll always be lurking and keeping you guys in my prayers.

Be Blessed!


----------



## Godsjewel

Jumik said:


> Hi ladies, just dropping by to say don't give up the faith. I'll always be lurking and keeping you guys in my prayers.
> 
> Be Blessed!

Thank you sweetie :hugs:

How are you doing?


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> One tube is all you need, like I told our precious PrincessBree, my mom babysits for a lady and she only has one tube and has a one year old and just found out she is pregnant again. It must be a magical tubelol!
> 
> We have so many examples of God doing miracles in the bible, that we can definitely stand in faith and believe He can do a miracle for us.
> 
> **SNIP**

Thank you! :hugs::hugs: I needed that list today. Some days it is so hard to believe the rainbow is coming when you can only see the storm around you. :hugs:


----------



## xxx_faithful

Just_married said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> This morning while working, one of my coworkers came up to me and told me she had a dream about me last night. She said I had a baby boy and I was so excited to show him off. She said the baby looked just like me and was a happy baby that kept smiling.
> 
> Lord, Im claiming that dream as reality. You know its my hearts desire to carry a healthy baby full term and for it to be a son which will fulfill my husbands desire.
> Thank you for the continued peace you have given me during this journey. AMEN! [-o&lt;
> 
> That sounds about right, a happy smiley baby boy for a lovely lady like you, amen amen amen!
> 
> Afm-had hsg today. 1 tube open, other closed. Not the best news, but certainly not the worst. So I commented to the doctor "I'm in with half a chance then?" his reply was, "you have every chance, the Lord is with you".
> 
> I kid you not! So yeah, I'm claiming that for me lol xClick to expand...

Wowwwwwwwwww thats crazy for a Dr to say. AMEN! woooooo hold those words with everything you have, and i also feel to pray for your Dr to. Dr's have a say in their medical profession, but God ALWAYS has the last say!!!


----------



## xxx_faithful

122. After Godsjewel & just_married become pregnant, soon followed xxx_faithful hahahaha


----------



## srj1214

When you struggle with infertility, there
are so many cants in your life! You
cant go on vacation with your best
friend because you may ovulate while
youre gone. You cant have that cup of
coffee or sit in a hot tub. You cant go
to another baby shower. You cant
figure out where the money would come
from for treatment. You cant handle
the anxiety or depression anymore. All
because you cant conceive!
If you have grown up in a Christian
home, you have probably heard all the
Bible stories from Genesis to Revelation.
Jonah and the Whale. David and
Goliath. Daniel in the Lions Den. Go
ahead! Pull your Bible off the shelf and
read the stories. Youll find lots and lots
of cants there too! The Bible is full of
cants that were turned into cans by
the power of Gods hand!
Dont let these precious stories become
just stories. Remember that the men and
women we read about in the Bible were
just that: men and women. Men like
your husband. Women like you.
Ordinary people who put their trust in
an extraordinary God!
Think about Daniel when he was thrown
in the lions den. Put your husbands
face to the story. What did he hear? The
lions claws scraping the floor of the
den? What did he smell? Rotting flesh
of other victims? What was it like for
him that night? It was common in their
day for victims to be covered in lambs
blood before being thrown into the pit
with the lions. (Boy! Thatll preach!)
This way the lions would more quickly
devour them. Picture Daniel dripping in
blood, but not blood from his veins. He
stood there untouched. A man cant
survive a night with the lions, can he?
With God, he can!
What about Joshua? He was fighting a
fierce battle against the Amorites and
nighttime was coming! What would
happen when darkness fell? Joshua
didnt have to worry about that! He
prayed and asked God to let the sun
stand still--and it did! The sun and
moon stopped dead in their tracks for
about 24 hours and never moved an
inch! The sun cant stand still in the
sky and not complete its assigned
course, can it? With God, it can!
And of course, theres Sarah! A 90 year
old woman cannot conceive and give
birth to a healthy child! Thats ludicrous,
isnt it! Of course it is. A woman
beyond childbearing age cant give
birth to a baby, can she? With God, she
can!
The list goes on and on!
The waters of the Red Sea cant part
and stand up like walls of stone, can it?
With God, it can!
A man cant live inside a huge fish for
three days, only to be vomited up at the
right place at the right time, can he?
With God, he can!
A child cant defeat a nine foot tall
giant in battle. A virgin cant conceive.
Water cant be turned to wine. A
crowd of 5,000 cant be fed with a
childs lunch. With God, they can!
Maybe youve heard doctors say you
cant conceive. Maybe youve heard
yourself say you cant take anymore.
Maybe youve heard your spouse say he
cant believe in anything anymore.
Maybe youve heard Satan tell you you
cant carry a baby full-term.
Friend, pour through the pages of
Scripture and watch God turn all those
cants into glorious cans! Encourage
yourself and build your faith by diving
into the real stories of real people with
a real belief in a real God! The same
God who closed the mouths of the lions,
fed thousands of people with nothing
more than scraps, breathed life into
ancient wombs and even placed His Son
in a virgin womb, is the same God who
heard your prayer today. Hes the same
God who knows how badly you want that
baby. Our God is the same yesterday,
today and forever! He is the only one
who can turn all your cants into
cans!
I CAN do all things through Christ who
strengthens me!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> This morning while working, one of my coworkers came up to me and told me she had a dream about me last night. She said I had a baby boy and I was so excited to show him off. She said the baby looked just like me and was a happy baby that kept smiling.
> 
> Lord, Im claiming that dream as reality. You know its my hearts desire to carry a healthy baby full term and for it to be a son which will fulfill my husbands desire.
> Thank you for the continued peace you have given me during this journey. AMEN! [-o&lt;

Amen!!! Please Lord, let it be so!


----------



## BRK06

Just_married said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> This morning while working, one of my coworkers came up to me and told me she had a dream about me last night. She said I had a baby boy and I was so excited to show him off. She said the baby looked just like me and was a happy baby that kept smiling.
> 
> Lord, Im claiming that dream as reality. You know its my hearts desire to carry a healthy baby full term and for it to be a son which will fulfill my husbands desire.
> Thank you for the continued peace you have given me during this journey. AMEN! [-o&lt;
> 
> That sounds about right, a happy smiley baby boy for a lovely lady like you, amen amen amen!
> 
> Afm-had hsg today. 1 tube open, other closed. Not the best news, but certainly not the worst. So I commented to the doctor "I'm in with half a chance then?" his reply was, "you have every chance, the Lord is with you".
> 
> I kid you not! So yeah, I'm claiming that for me lol xClick to expand...

Amen to this too Sis!! Nothing is impossible with God :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

I am a firm believer in the power of prayer, and I also believe God has big plans for all you wonderful ladies! I look forward to seeing more praise reports! 

AFM- well, tomorrow is the day! I'm going for my very first clomid check appt... Dun dun dun! I'm jumping in a bit late lol


----------



## Cabby

Hi ladies :)

Can I join your thread? I must admit I am struggling a little with my faith at the moment because things just aren't happening for us :cry: DH and I have been ttc'ing for a year and 4 months and absolutely NOTHING has happened in that time! What is hard for me is thinking why God doesn't want me to have a baby- I feel like I am being punished as we want this SOOOOOO badly and I know we would look after our baby like our lives depended on it - so I just don't understand it. I know God has a greater plan for me and I can never know what that is but why wouldn't I be able to have a baby when it is the thing I want most in the world? I have always tried to be a good person etc and I'm just confused as to why things aren't working :(

I'm loving all of ur positive attitudes and pray some of it rubs off on me! How r u all doing today?

Babydust xx


----------



## Jumik

Godsjewel said:


> Jumik said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just dropping by to say don't give up the faith. I'll always be lurking and keeping you guys in my prayers.
> 
> Be Blessed!
> 
> Thank you sweetie :hugs:
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

I am doing a whole lot better now, thank you.:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Throughout Scripture, we see people facing unbelievable trials who still sing Gods praise through their tears. Paul and Silas in prison offering up a song of praise, David worshipping at the death of his baby. Amazing! Rather than giving in to hurt and disappointment, we see Gods people steadfastly trusting in an unseen God. What beautiful accounts of faith to encourage us in our daily struggles. 

Over the next week, well take a look at people who have persevered in the face of adversity, and remained faithful to the call to praise. Today well spend some time visiting with our fellow-laborer in the field of infertility, Hannah.

Then they arose early in the morning and worshipped before the LORD.

And Elkanah had relations with Hannah his wife, and the LORD remembered her.

It came about in due time, after Hannah had conceived, that she gave birth to a son; and she named him Samuel, saying, Because I have asked him of the LORD.

1 Samuel 1:19, 20

The first account of Hannah in 1 Samuel shows a broken, weeping woman bowed in prayer begging God to give her a baby. She has faced vicious emotional attacks from one in her own home, as well as misunderstandings which were poured like salt into her already gaping wounds. We all know the feeling, dont we? There is no doubt Hannah is devastated by her infertility, but she didnt allow it to destroy her.

After the passage of Scripture where we are allowed to eavesdrop on Hannahs prayers, we see a miraculous change in Hannah. Gone are her tears. Her plates are now empty as her appetite for food and for life returns. You may think all of this changed because she had her baby, right?

Wrong. Samuel was not born yet. Nor was he even conceived at this point. Infertility was still a very present hurt in her heart. Penninah, Elkanahs other, very fertile wife, was still purposefully provoking her very bitterly. So how was Hannah coping? What made the change?

The answer, my friend, is found in 1 Samuel 1:19. It might be very easy to skim over if youre not careful. Dont get so excited about getting to the part where Hannah gets pregnant that you skip this important morsel in this story. Then they arose early in the morning and worshiped before the LORD. Thats right. Hannah and her husband worshiped the Lord. Still infertile. Still they worshiped. Still no baby to call her own. Still they worshiped. Still wondering if God would grant them a child together. Still they worshiped. Hannah worshiped God through her struggle with infertility.

Notice also that Scripture says they worshiped. Hannah and Elkanah worshiped together. If you are blessed with a believing spouse, why not make worshipping together a normal part of your battle against infertility? Youre trying to make a baby together. You make the decisions together. You probably go to the doctors appointments together. You want to raise a baby together. Why not worship together, even before your infertility story is resolved?

A final note about Hannah. Chapter 2 of 1 Samuel is Hannahs song of thanksgiving to God for the gift of her son. We see verse after verse after verse of worship and adoration to God for this answered prayer, made manifest in the chubby cheeks of her little boy. Dont forget that when Hannahs lips are singing forth Gods praise, her heart must have been breaking again. She made a vow to leave Samuel at the house of the LORD in Shiloh all the days of his life. From the time he was weaned from her breast, he was literally given to the Lord to live in His house--not Hannahs--and to serve Him there. Her worship paved the way for Samuel to walk into the temple, as she turned around to head for home without him. What volumes this speaks to our hearts about the sincerity--and necessity--of Hannahs worship.

If you have seen yourself in Hannahs story of infertility, may you also see yourself in Hannahs heart of worship.


----------



## HisGrace

Cabby said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> Can I join your thread? I must admit I am struggling a little with my faith at the moment because things just aren't happening for us :cry: DH and I have been ttc'ing for a year and 4 months and absolutely NOTHING has happened in that time! What is hard for me is thinking why God doesn't want me to have a baby- I feel like I am being punished as we want this SOOOOOO badly and I know we would look after our baby like our lives depended on it - so I just don't understand it. I know God has a greater plan for me and I can never know what that is but why wouldn't I be able to have a baby when it is the thing I want most in the world? I have always tried to be a good person etc and I'm just confused as to why things aren't working :(
> 
> I'm loving all of ur positive attitudes and pray some of it rubs off on me! How r u all doing today?
> 
> Babydust xx

Welcome! :wave: Please don't let satan trick you into believing that this delay is punishment. Jesus died on the cross to pay the price for our sins so we don't have to. Just think of it like this: It's just not His time yet. It's hard to hear but His timing is perfect. So keep the faith. Your children are coming.


----------



## HisGrace

Where are you ladies getting your fertility devotionals from?


----------



## Godsjewel

Cabby said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> Can I join your thread? I must admit I am struggling a little with my faith at the moment because things just aren't happening for us :cry: DH and I have been ttc'ing for a year and 4 months and absolutely NOTHING has happened in that time! What is hard for me is thinking why God doesn't want me to have a baby- I feel like I am being punished as we want this SOOOOOO badly and I know we would look after our baby like our lives depended on it - so I just don't understand it. I know God has a greater plan for me and I can never know what that is but why wouldn't I be able to have a baby when it is the thing I want most in the world? I have always tried to be a good person etc and I'm just confused as to why things aren't working :(
> 
> I'm loving all of ur positive attitudes and pray some of it rubs off on me! How r u all doing today?
> 
> Babydust xx

Welcome to this wonderful thread, Im so glad you found us.:flower:

We all know what you are going through and have felt those very same emotions that youre feeling. God is nothing but love and the trials we face in life are not because we are being punished, but the word of God says, Count it all joy, my brothers, when you meet trials of various kinds, for you know that the testing of your faith produces steadfastness. And let steadfastness have its full effect, that you may be perfect and complete, lacking in nothing. If any of you lacks wisdom, let him ask God, who gives generously to all without reproach, and it will be given him. But let him ask in faith, with no doubting, for the one who doubts is like a wave of the sea that is driven and tossed by the wind. ... James 1:2-8

Its not that God doesnt want you to have a baby, He sees the bigger picture and that may mean that you need to wait a little while until He sees fit to bring that precious child into your life. His timing is perfect! 


Sometimes it's hard to understand why God doesn't allow things to happen straightaway. An important lesson that I am continuing to learn each day is that God works things out in his own perfect timing. Trusting in God, I believe is the key to success and happiness in life.

Delight yourself in the LORD and he will give you the desires of your heart. Psalm 37:4

Wow! What an amazing promise. If you delight yourself in God he will give you what you want, that is the desires of your heart. He wants you to 'delight' in Him, to seek Him and to love Him and spend time with Him in prayer and Bible study. If you are seeking after God in this way, the desires you'll have will be to serve him and to always live according to what the Bible says. It is important that you trust in God's word and not rely solely on your feelings.
God has promised to give you the desires of your heart, but it may take a while for those desires to come to fruition. Psalm 37 goes on to say ...
'Commit your way to the LORD; trust in him and he will do this: He will make your righteousness shine like the dawn, the justice of your cause like the noonday sun. Be still before the LORD and wait patiently for him; do not fret when men succeed in their ways, when they carry out their wicked schemes.' 

Commit your hopes and dreams to God. The most important point to remember is that God loves you. You are His child and He wants the best things for you. God will work things out in your life if you trust in him. It is possible that you may have to go through certain trials and wait for His answers ... 'And we know that all things work together for good to those who love God, to those who are the called according to His purpose.' Romans 8:28 

God has plans for your life. He knows everything about you. He made you. He loves you, as the following selection of verses from Psalm 139 confirms ...
'O LORD, you have searched me and you know me. You know when I sit and when I rise; you perceive my thoughts from afar. You discern my going out and my lying down; you are familiar with all my ways. Before a word is on my tongue you know it completely, O LORD. For you created my inmost being; you knit me together in my mother's womb. your eyes saw my unformed body. All the days ordained for me were written in your book before one of them came to be.'

Remember, God has plans for your life and wants the best for you. He allowed his Son to die so that your sins could be forgiven. In Jeremiah 29:11 is says ... 'For I know the plans I have for you, declares the LORD, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.'
The hope and promise that God gives us is that one day we will spend eternity with him in Heaven. This life on earth is temporary. What an amazing hope this is. But for now while we live on earth we need to seek after God and wait for God's perfect timing.

'But those who wait on the LORD Shall renew their strength; They shall mount up with wings like eagles, they shall run and not be weary, they shall walk and not faint.' (Isaiah 40:31) 

Wait on the Lord. Be patient. Trust in God's perfect timing and he will answer you. Then you will hear him directing you
'Whether you turn to the right or to the left, your ears will hear a voice behind you, saying, This is the way; walk in it.' (Isaiah 30:21)
We need to wait on the Lord and trust that his perfect timing is best. God's word warns us not to try and speed things up and do things in our own strength ... 'There is a way that seems right to a man, but in the end it leads to death.' (Proverbs 16:25)

There is a right time for everything. A right time to get married, a right time to have a baby, a right time to do everything. Ecclesiastes 3:1 says ...
'There is a time for everything, and a season for every activity under heaven.'
God's answer to your prayer maybe to wait for a time before he gives you your desires. Every gift that comes from God is worth waiting for. In the Bible, there are lots of examples of God providing women's deepest desires. In 1 Samuel we read how Hannah wept and prayed out of great anguish before the Lord for a child and God answered her prayers. In the book of Esther we read how God called Esther to a position of influence for 'such a time' and used her to save the Jewish people.

Habakkuk 2:3 tells us ...
'For the revelation awaits an appointed time; it speaks of the end and will not prove false. Though it linger, wait for it; it will certainly come and will not delay.'
So in conclusion, be encouraged. Wait patiently on the Lord. Trust in God and He will work things out in your life. God will use you as you are, if you make yourself available to Him. Talk to God today and ask Him to give you the desires of your heart. If it helps write your prayer down and keep it somewhere safe. Then in six months time, look back at your prayer and reflect on God's amazing provision for you. God is faithful, trust in Him and His perfect timing.


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> Where are you ladies getting your fertility devotionals from?

Hi sweetheart :hugs:

I find 99% of them online. I also get some from my daily devotional called, "Jesus Calling" by Sarah Young.


----------



## BRK06

Cabby said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> Can I join your thread? I must admit I am struggling a little with my faith at the moment because things just aren't happening for us :cry: DH and I have been ttc'ing for a year and 4 months and absolutely NOTHING has happened in that time! What is hard for me is thinking why God doesn't want me to have a baby- I feel like I am being punished as we want this SOOOOOO badly and I know we would look after our baby like our lives depended on it - so I just don't understand it. I know God has a greater plan for me and I can never know what that is but why wouldn't I be able to have a baby when it is the thing I want most in the world? I have always tried to be a good person etc and I'm just confused as to why things aren't working :(
> 
> I'm loving all of ur positive attitudes and pray some of it rubs off on me! How r u all doing today?
> 
> Babydust xx

Welcome! I'm Kim :hi: The other ladies have said it perfectly, and we understand what you're going through. We just have to 'wait patiently on the Lord.' He knows the best for us, even if we dont agree or understand His timing right now. I'll add you to my prayer list, and I hope you find some encouragement and inspiration here! You don't have to walk alone in this journey :)

"Instead of telling God how big your storm is, tell your storm how big God is!"


----------



## srj1214

I found some good devotions from doing an online search. But there's also a website I came across where you can sign up for daily email devotions, it's www.sarahs-laughter.com


----------



## Godsjewel

srj1214 said:


> I found some good devotions from doing an online search. But there's also a website I came across where you can sign up for daily email devotions, it's www.sarahs-laughter.com

That's where I get most of the ones I post :thumbup:


----------



## tulip11

hi
I am on cd37 ,no af ,on CD 23 I had brownish discharge for few hours then nothing dont know what was that , on CD 34 I had white thick mucus discharge but for once ,on CD36 I got BFN idk wts going on...huhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...is there any1 in same boat...


----------



## xxx_faithful

Cabby said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> Can I join your thread? I must admit I am struggling a little with my faith at the moment because things just aren't happening for us :cry: DH and I have been ttc'ing for a year and 4 months and absolutely NOTHING has happened in that time! What is hard for me is thinking why God doesn't want me to have a baby- I feel like I am being punished as we want this SOOOOOO badly and I know we would look after our baby like our lives depended on it - so I just don't understand it. I know God has a greater plan for me and I can never know what that is but why wouldn't I be able to have a baby when it is the thing I want most in the world? I have always tried to be a good person etc and I'm just confused as to why things aren't working :(
> 
> I'm loving all of ur positive attitudes and pray some of it rubs off on me! How r u all doing today?
> 
> Babydust xx

Hi Cabby :hugs: Nice to meet you! You will find we all share similar stories (not to mention similiar frustrastions!) and we are all pretty nice people. You will find you can share anything on here and we wont judge you, infact we will probably be more understanding then some close friends, as we are walking on this journey with you :thumbup:

Xo


----------



## BRK06

tulip11 said:


> hi
> I am on cd37 ,no af ,on CD 23 I had brownish discharge for few hours then nothing dont know what was that , on CD 34 I had white thick mucus discharge but for once ,on CD36 I got BFN idk wts going on...huhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...is there any1 in same boat...

I just was, but it didn't turn out the way I wanted, unfortunately. How many days is your cycle normally? It may just be too early for the hpt...you could try a blood test or just wait and see what happens! I hope it turns out to be something good!


----------



## lexismommy

hello ladies i just started trying in june and cant wait to hold a bundle of joy if it is in gods plan for me im going to start chartting soon any advice and baby dust to all
:dust:


----------



## tulip11

BRK06 said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi
> I am on cd37 ,no af ,on CD 23 I had brownish discharge for few hours then nothing dont know what was that , on CD 34 I had white thick mucus discharge but for once ,on CD36 I got BFN idk wts going on...huhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...is there any1 in same boat...
> 
> I just was, but it didn't turn out the way I wanted, unfortunately. How many days is your cycle normally? It may just be too early for the hpt...you could try a blood test or just wait and see what happens! I hope it turns out to be something good!Click to expand...

Hi my average cycle is usually 28-30 days but once it was 33 days cycle..today I am on CD 38 ....:(


----------



## Godsjewel

Are you believing for a child but have problems with conception or miscarriage? Expect your miracle because God wants to give you one! I know the pain and heartache of losing a baby to miscarriage. After I miscarried, the doctor gave me some very discouraging news and told me that having another baby would be impossible without intervention from a fertility specialist and thousands of dollars of treatments. But the day after I miscarried the Lord told us to believe against all odds. It was hard and I kept having to fight my fears, but I just kept speaking life and declaring God's word into the situation. My husband and I decided to trust God and believe for a child. Faith was our only option as we had no insurance or money for fertility treatments. We put our faith to work for us, declaring God's promises and speaking life into my womb. The very atmosphere was pregnant with God's word! So, against all odds, three months after the doctor told me I probably would not be pregnant again, I was. This time, all the tests came back normal. Might I add that there was absolutely no intervention from doctors in conception, fertility treatments or any other medical assistance in regards to helping us get pregnant. God himself watched over that pregnancy! On July 16, 2004 my son was born - healthy, a whopping 9 lbs. 5 oz. Faith works! We called those things that "are not" as though they were, and let God do the rest. He did it for us and He can do it for you! 


Father God, 

I thank you that children are a blessing from the Lord. I stand before You today and declare YOU are faithful. I will enjoy the blessing of children for you have given me your promises.


Your word declares in Psalm 127:3 that the fruit of the womb is a reward and Psalm 128:3 also promises that I will have children that flourish like young olive plants in my home. I declare the blessing of Prov. 31 over myself and my womb, that the day will come when my husband and my children will rise up and call me blessed.


I declare according to Your promise in Exodus 23:26 that because I love you and serve You and worship You, O God, You will bless my provision; you will take sickness away from me and I will NOT suffer miscarriage or be barren. I will fulfill the number of my days, in Jesus name.


Father, I remind You of Your promise in Malachi chapter 3. I tithe and am a giver, Lord, and because of that, You have promised to rebuke the devourer for my sake. You promised that the devourer would not destroy the fruit of my ground and You said my vine would not fail to bear fruit in the field (vs. 11) so I thank You for fruitfulness to come forth from my womb and that the devourer is rebuked in Jesus name.


Lord, You also said in Job 22:28 that I would declare a thing and it would be established for me so that light would shine on my ways. I make this declaration now and ask You to establish this for me.


I declare the decree that I will not miscarry according to Your promise in Exodus 23:26.


I declare that my body is now and will continue to produce abundant levels of all hormones necessary to maintain a normal, healthy birth. I declare my progesterone levels are increasing exponentially daily and will continue to do so throughout my pregnancy.


I declare that I will bring forth a healthy child out of my womb. I call for my children to come forth out of heaven and into my womb. I speak life into my uterus. I break the power of every negative word over my body, my family, my future, and children yet to come. I declare I will not experience placenta previa, leaking of amniotic fluid, premature miscarriage, pre-eclampsia, abnormal bleeding or any other complications. I declare that you have an appointed time for childbirth and I will not give birth before that appointed time. I declare that the placenta will adhere normally and be of correct size and in the right position to support a healthy pregnancy. I declare the fetus will implant in the right place and be securely attached to the uterine wall. I declare that all cells will divide normally and each cell will produce healing and perfect soundness as it forms new life inside of me. I will not experience ectopic pregnancy, congenital defects, inherited disease or other abnormalities. If it is not allowed in heaven, I do not receive it. There is no disease in heaven, Father. I resist those things and declare all possible inherited generational curses broken now in Jesus name. Father, please forgive anyone in our family line that may have neglected to ask Your forgiveness for their sins. Forgive, I pray, sins of broken covenants, broken trust, idolatry, rebellion and any ungodly covenants that may have been made. Let them be broken now in Jesus name. Please forgive any inherited generational iniquitous sin and let the blood of Jesus be applied to those sins. I declare that I am a new creation in Christ and there is life in the blood. I thank You, Lord Jesus, that Your DNA flows through me to make me whole and complete in every way. I thank You for your Holy Spirit that is full of life, strength and power. Let the perfect soundness and wholeness that is in Your Spirit flow through me and release healing throughout my body. I declare no curse will pass through the blood of Christ. I submit to Your Lordship in my life and I resist the power of evil. I refuse it and declare it will not come near me. Father, I ask for a double portion of restoration. I thank You Father for continuing to show me how to pray specifically as I believe for a healthy pregnancy. In Jesus name, Amen.


----------



## HisGrace

Amen! I needed this today. I think I my tape this praye to my shower too. Thanks for posting.


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> Are you believing for a child but have problems with conception or miscarriage? Expect your miracle because God wants to give you one! I know the pain and heartache of losing a baby to miscarriage. After I miscarried, the doctor gave me some very discouraging news and told me that having another baby would be impossible without intervention from a fertility specialist and thousands of dollars of treatments. But the day after I miscarried the Lord told us to believe against all odds. It was hard and I kept having to fight my fears, but I just kept speaking life and declaring God's word into the situation. My husband and I decided to trust God and believe for a child. Faith was our only option as we had no insurance or money for fertility treatments. We put our faith to work for us, declaring God's promises and speaking life into my womb. The very atmosphere was pregnant with God's word! So, against all odds, three months after the doctor told me I probably would not be pregnant again, I was. This time, all the tests came back normal. Might I add that there was absolutely no intervention from doctors in conception, fertility treatments or any other medical assistance in regards to helping us get pregnant. God himself watched over that pregnancy! On July 16, 2004 my son was born - healthy, a whopping 9 lbs. 5 oz. Faith works! We called those things that "are not" as though they were, and let God do the rest. He did it for us and He can do it for you!
> 
> 
> Father God,
> 
> I thank you that children are a blessing from the Lord. I stand before You today and declare YOU are faithful. I will enjoy the blessing of children for you have given me your promises.
> 
> 
> Your word declares in Psalm 127:3 that the fruit of the womb is a reward and Psalm 128:3 also promises that I will have children that flourish like young olive plants in my home. I declare the blessing of Prov. 31 over myself and my womb, that the day will come when my husband and my children will rise up and call me blessed.
> 
> 
> I declare according to Your promise in Exodus 23:26 that because I love you and serve You and worship You, O God, You will bless my provision; you will take sickness away from me and I will NOT suffer miscarriage or be barren. I will fulfill the number of my days, in Jesus name.
> 
> 
> Father, I remind You of Your promise in Malachi chapter 3. I tithe and am a giver, Lord, and because of that, You have promised to rebuke the devourer for my sake. You promised that the devourer would not destroy the fruit of my ground and You said my vine would not fail to bear fruit in the field (vs. 11) so I thank You for fruitfulness to come forth from my womb and that the devourer is rebuked in Jesus name.
> 
> 
> Lord, You also said in Job 22:28 that I would declare a thing and it would be established for me so that light would shine on my ways. I make this declaration now and ask You to establish this for me.
> 
> 
> I declare the decree that I will not miscarry according to Your promise in Exodus 23:26.
> 
> 
> I declare that my body is now and will continue to produce abundant levels of all hormones necessary to maintain a normal, healthy birth. I declare my progesterone levels are increasing exponentially daily and will continue to do so throughout my pregnancy.
> 
> 
> I declare that I will bring forth a healthy child out of my womb. I call for my children to come forth out of heaven and into my womb. I speak life into my uterus. I break the power of every negative word over my body, my family, my future, and children yet to come. I declare I will not experience placenta previa, leaking of amniotic fluid, premature miscarriage, pre-eclampsia, abnormal bleeding or any other complications. I declare that you have an appointed time for childbirth and I will not give birth before that appointed time. I declare that the placenta will adhere normally and be of correct size and in the right position to support a healthy pregnancy. I declare the fetus will implant in the right place and be securely attached to the uterine wall. I declare that all cells will divide normally and each cell will produce healing and perfect soundness as it forms new life inside of me. I will not experience ectopic pregnancy, congenital defects, inherited disease or other abnormalities. If it is not allowed in heaven, I do not receive it. There is no disease in heaven, Father. I resist those things and declare all possible inherited generational curses broken now in Jesus name. Father, please forgive anyone in our family line that may have neglected to ask Your forgiveness for their sins. Forgive, I pray, sins of broken covenants, broken trust, idolatry, rebellion and any ungodly covenants that may have been made. Let them be broken now in Jesus name. Please forgive any inherited generational iniquitous sin and let the blood of Jesus be applied to those sins. I declare that I am a new creation in Christ and there is life in the blood. I thank You, Lord Jesus, that Your DNA flows through me to make me whole and complete in every way. I thank You for your Holy Spirit that is full of life, strength and power. Let the perfect soundness and wholeness that is in Your Spirit flow through me and release healing throughout my body. I declare no curse will pass through the blood of Christ. I submit to Your Lordship in my life and I resist the power of evil. I refuse it and declare it will not come near me. Father, I ask for a double portion of restoration. I thank You Father for continuing to show me how to pray specifically as I believe for a healthy pregnancy. In Jesus name, Amen.

Sarah,

This is the best-thankyou for posting it,I needed to hear all that today-I gonna write some of those prayer points in my journal.AMazing!!Love it!!xx


----------



## PrincessBree

I know there are a few new ladies joined over past few days,I just wanted to say hello and welcome to the thread.My name is Bree,I'm really looking forward to getting to know you all and hearing about your journey alot more.I havent been on as much recently due to the loss of my dear angel Gabriel,but I will start coming back on more slowly but surely.

I assure you this thread is a place where anything can be shared whether it be about ttc or prayer requests or general chit chat the Lord is definately in the midst here and working amongst us all!!

Well I am excited to hear about your BFP's soon,asap!!!

Much love Bree xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

There is a Christian prayer for babies thread on 1st trimester forum which I started when I was pregnant.It is still going strong even now and women are posting devotionals specific to praying through the entire pregnany and being a support to one another if any issues with the pregnancy-if you are pregnant feel free to join xx xx PrincessBree xx xx


----------



## Godsjewel

One of the women I look up to had posted this on FB this morning and I had to post it here for you....


When I laid my head to sleep last night, God I knew you were faithful and just When you awoke me this morning, I knew you were still faithful and still so just. In my yesterdays and my yesteryears you were faithful and so just. In my present you are faithful and ever just, and in my future you will remain faithful, and undoubtedly just. There is no other I look too than, no other I trust with my family, my life and my security. Thank you Lord that you change not, you are the same yesterday, today and forever.


----------



## InChristAlone

Godsjewel said:


> Are you believing for a child but have problems with conception or miscarriage? Expect your miracle because God wants to give you one! I know the pain and heartache of losing a baby to miscarriage. After I miscarried, the doctor gave me some very discouraging news and told me that having another baby would be impossible without intervention from a fertility specialist and thousands of dollars of treatments. But the day after I miscarried the Lord told us to believe against all odds. It was hard and I kept having to fight my fears, but I just kept speaking life and declaring God's word into the situation. My husband and I decided to trust God and believe for a child. Faith was our only option as we had no insurance or money for fertility treatments. We put our faith to work for us, declaring God's promises and speaking life into my womb. The very atmosphere was pregnant with God's word! So, against all odds, three months after the doctor told me I probably would not be pregnant again, I was. This time, all the tests came back normal. Might I add that there was absolutely no intervention from doctors in conception, fertility treatments or any other medical assistance in regards to helping us get pregnant. God himself watched over that pregnancy! On July 16, 2004 my son was born - healthy, a whopping 9 lbs. 5 oz. Faith works! We called those things that "are not" as though they were, and let God do the rest. He did it for us and He can do it for you!
> 
> 
> Father God,
> 
> I thank you that children are a blessing from the Lord. I stand before You today and declare YOU are faithful. I will enjoy the blessing of children for you have given me your promises.
> 
> 
> Your word declares in Psalm 127:3 that the fruit of the womb is a reward and Psalm 128:3 also promises that I will have children that flourish like young olive plants in my home. I declare the blessing of Prov. 31 over myself and my womb, that the day will come when my husband and my children will rise up and call me blessed.
> 
> 
> I declare according to Your promise in Exodus 23:26 that because I love you and serve You and worship You, O God, You will bless my provision; you will take sickness away from me and I will NOT suffer miscarriage or be barren. I will fulfill the number of my days, in Jesus name.
> 
> 
> Father, I remind You of Your promise in Malachi chapter 3. I tithe and am a giver, Lord, and because of that, You have promised to rebuke the devourer for my sake. You promised that the devourer would not destroy the fruit of my ground and You said my vine would not fail to bear fruit in the field (vs. 11) so I thank You for fruitfulness to come forth from my womb and that the devourer is rebuked in Jesus name.
> 
> 
> Lord, You also said in Job 22:28 that I would declare a thing and it would be established for me so that light would shine on my ways. I make this declaration now and ask You to establish this for me.
> 
> 
> I declare the decree that I will not miscarry according to Your promise in Exodus 23:26.
> 
> 
> I declare that my body is now and will continue to produce abundant levels of all hormones necessary to maintain a normal, healthy birth. I declare my progesterone levels are increasing exponentially daily and will continue to do so throughout my pregnancy.
> 
> 
> I declare that I will bring forth a healthy child out of my womb. I call for my children to come forth out of heaven and into my womb. I speak life into my uterus. I break the power of every negative word over my body, my family, my future, and children yet to come. I declare I will not experience placenta previa, leaking of amniotic fluid, premature miscarriage, pre-eclampsia, abnormal bleeding or any other complications. I declare that you have an appointed time for childbirth and I will not give birth before that appointed time. I declare that the placenta will adhere normally and be of correct size and in the right position to support a healthy pregnancy. I declare the fetus will implant in the right place and be securely attached to the uterine wall. I declare that all cells will divide normally and each cell will produce healing and perfect soundness as it forms new life inside of me. I will not experience ectopic pregnancy, congenital defects, inherited disease or other abnormalities. If it is not allowed in heaven, I do not receive it. There is no disease in heaven, Father. I resist those things and declare all possible inherited generational curses broken now in Jesus name. Father, please forgive anyone in our family line that may have neglected to ask Your forgiveness for their sins. Forgive, I pray, sins of broken covenants, broken trust, idolatry, rebellion and any ungodly covenants that may have been made. Let them be broken now in Jesus name. Please forgive any inherited generational iniquitous sin and let the blood of Jesus be applied to those sins. I declare that I am a new creation in Christ and there is life in the blood. I thank You, Lord Jesus, that Your DNA flows through me to make me whole and complete in every way. I thank You for your Holy Spirit that is full of life, strength and power. Let the perfect soundness and wholeness that is in Your Spirit flow through me and release healing throughout my body. I declare no curse will pass through the blood of Christ. I submit to Your Lordship in my life and I resist the power of evil. I refuse it and declare it will not come near me. Father, I ask for a double portion of restoration. I thank You Father for continuing to show me how to pray specifically as I believe for a healthy pregnancy. In Jesus name, Amen.

Wow this is awesome, definitely going to be spending some time praying into this, thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## BRK06

I will never leave you or forsake you (Hebrews 13:5 NKJV).


She was among an eager group of four-year-old children crowded around my feet as I taught their Sunday school lesson. I was the teacher and they were the students  or at least that is how it started out. The pint-sized audience listened intently as I tried to create a mental image of Jesus and His disciples trapped in a thunderstorm on the Sea of Galilee.

The winds bleeeeeeew and rocked the little boat back and forth, back and forth. The waves were soooooo big; they splashed over the wooden sides and got the men all wet. Then water started filling up the boat  and do you know what happens when a boat gets full of water?

It sinks, they chimed together.

Thats right. I continued with a wrinkled brow and concerned look on my face. Thats not all. The lightening was sooooo bright; it looked like fire in the sky. And the claps of thunder were sooooo loud; they could feel them vibrate in their chests.

After painting this picture of impending doom and thinking I would have my congregation just a little worried about the fate of these men trapped in a storm, I asked the question. Now if you were in a tiny boat like this, caught in a terrible storm like this, would you be afraid?

Then one precious little girl, confident and unshaken by the entire scenario, shrugged her shoulders and replied, Not if Jesus was in the boat with me.

I will never forget that answer. I have come to realize that this answer calms all our worries and fears. Just as the disciples had the storm raging all around them, many times the storms of life rage around us. A friend discovers she has cancer, a husband loses his job, and a child is born with birth defects. These are storms with waves of emotions so high that our lifeboat fills with tears and appears that it could sink at any moment. Waves of fear rock our boat and threaten to spill us into despair without even a life jacket to keep us afloat. Storms cause us to doubt who we are, what we have, and where we are as a child of God. Waves of emotions rock our faith.

Tell me, would you be afraid?

Not if Jesus was in the boat with me.

And guess what.* He is.* God said, I will never leave you or forsake you (Hebrews 13:5 NKJV), and Jesus said, Surely I am with you always, to the end of the age (Matthew 26:20). Although the pain may be great, we do not need to be afraid that the storms of life will destroy us, because Jesus is in the boat with us. His power can calm the seas and still the storms of life that threaten to pull us under.

After the children filed out and scattered to Sunday lunches throughout the city, I sat in the room to digest the words of the real teacher that day. It was childlike faith in its purest form. The little girl believed God.


Dear Heavenly Father, I will admit, sometimes I get so scared when the storms of life rock my boat. Thank You that You are in the boat with me, that You will never leave me and that You are always right by my side. That is what You promised. That is what I know to be true.

In Jesus Name,
Amen.


----------



## BRK06

Every time I see a post from InChristAlone, I get the song by the same name stuck in my head! So, I've decided to post the lyrics so you ladies can get it stuck in your head too!! :winkwink:

In Christ alone my hope is found
He is my light, my strength, my song
This Cornerstone, this solid ground
Firm through the fiercest drought and storm
What heights of love, what depths of peace
When fears are stilled, when strivings cease
My Comforter, my All in All
Here in the love of Christ I stand

In Christ alone, who took on flesh
Fullness of God in helpless babe
This gift of love and righteousness
Scorned by the ones He came to save
Til on that cross as Jesus died
The wrath of God was satisfied
For every sin on Him was laid
Here in the death of Christ I live


There in the ground His body lay
Light of the world by darkness slain
Then bursting forth in glorious Day
Up from the grave He rose again
And as He stands in victory
Sins curse has lost its grip on me
For I am His and He is mine
Bought with the precious blood of Christ

No guilt of life, no fear in death
This is the power of Christ in me
From lifes first cry to final breath
Jesus commands my destiny
No power of hell, no scheme of man
Can ever pluck me from His hand
til He returns or calls me home
Here in the power of Christ Ill stand


----------



## BRK06

tulip11 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi
> I am on cd37 ,no af ,on CD 23 I had brownish discharge for few hours then nothing dont know what was that , on CD 34 I had white thick mucus discharge but for once ,on CD36 I got BFN idk wts going on...huhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...is there any1 in same boat...
> 
> I just was, but it didn't turn out the way I wanted, unfortunately. How many days is your cycle normally? It may just be too early for the hpt...you could try a blood test or just wait and see what happens! I hope it turns out to be something good!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi my average cycle is usually 28-30 days but once it was 33 days cycle..today I am on CD 38 ....:(Click to expand...

Wow! Well, keep us posted on what happens or if you test again! Are you going through a stressful time or anything like that?


----------



## InChristAlone

BRK06 said:


> Every time I see a post from InChristAlone, I get the song by the same name stuck in my head! So, I've decided to post the lyrics so you ladies can get it stuck in your head too!! :winkwink:
> 
> In Christ alone my hope is found
> He is my light, my strength, my song
> This Cornerstone, this solid ground
> Firm through the fiercest drought and storm
> What heights of love, what depths of peace
> When fears are stilled, when strivings cease
> My Comforter, my All in All
> Here in the love of Christ I stand
> 
> In Christ alone, who took on flesh
> Fullness of God in helpless babe
> This gift of love and righteousness
> Scorned by the ones He came to save
> Til on that cross as Jesus died
> The wrath of God was satisfied
> For every sin on Him was laid
> Here in the death of Christ I live
> 
> 
> There in the ground His body lay
> Light of the world by darkness slain
> Then bursting forth in glorious Day
> Up from the grave He rose again
> And as He stands in victory
> Sins curse has lost its grip on me
> For I am His and He is mine
> Bought with the precious blood of Christ
> 
> No guilt of life, no fear in death
> This is the power of Christ in me
> From lifes first cry to final breath
> Jesus commands my destiny
> No power of hell, no scheme of man
> Can ever pluck me from His hand
> til He returns or calls me home
> Here in the power of Christ Ill stand

Yay!! :) I love this song, think it's possibly my favourite worship song - hence the name! Thanks for posting this... awesome truth


----------



## tulip11

BRK06 said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi
> I am on cd37 ,no af ,on CD 23 I had brownish discharge for few hours then nothing dont know what was that , on CD 34 I had white thick mucus discharge but for once ,on CD36 I got BFN idk wts going on...huhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...is there any1 in same boat...
> 
> I just was, but it didn't turn out the way I wanted, unfortunately. How many days is your cycle normally? It may just be too early for the hpt...you could try a blood test or just wait and see what happens! I hope it turns out to be something good!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi my average cycle is usually 28-30 days but once it was 33 days cycle..today I am on CD 38 ....:(Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Well, keep us posted on what happens or if you test again! Are you going through a stressful time or anything like that?Click to expand...


nah sis I am not going through any stressful time...today I am on CD39 no af.....


----------



## beckysprayer

PrincessBree said:


> There is a Christian prayer for babies thread on 1st trimester forum which I started when I was pregnant.It is still going strong even now and women are posting devotionals specific to praying through the entire pregnany and being a support to one another if any issues with the pregnancy-if you are pregnant feel free to join xx xx PrincessBree xx xx

That's wonderful, Bree! I'm sure your prayer thread in the pregnancy section will be a great blessing to many people! :thumbup:



tulip11 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi
> I am on cd37 ,no af ,on CD 23 I had brownish discharge for few hours then nothing dont know what was that , on CD 34 I had white thick mucus discharge but for once ,on CD36 I got BFN idk wts going on...huhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...is there any1 in same boat...
> 
> I just was, but it didn't turn out the way I wanted, unfortunately. How many days is your cycle normally? It may just be too early for the hpt...you could try a blood test or just wait and see what happens! I hope it turns out to be something good!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi my average cycle is usually 28-30 days but once it was 33 days cycle..today I am on CD 38 ....:(Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Well, keep us posted on what happens or if you test again! Are you going through a stressful time or anything like that?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nah sis I am not going through any stressful time...today I am on CD39 no af.....Click to expand...

Can you go to your doctor and ask for a blood test? They might be able to shed some light on why AF is so late.


----------



## tulip11

beckysprayer said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> There is a Christian prayer for babies thread on 1st trimester forum which I started when I was pregnant.It is still going strong even now and women are posting devotionals specific to praying through the entire pregnany and being a support to one another if any issues with the pregnancy-if you are pregnant feel free to join xx xx PrincessBree xx xx
> 
> That's wonderful, Bree! I'm sure your prayer thread in the pregnancy section will be a great blessing to many people! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi
> I am on cd37 ,no af ,on CD 23 I had brownish discharge for few hours then nothing dont know what was that , on CD 34 I had white thick mucus discharge but for once ,on CD36 I got BFN idk wts going on...huhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...is there any1 in same boat...Click to expand...
> 
> I just was, but it didn't turn out the way I wanted, unfortunately. How many days is your cycle normally? It may just be too early for the hpt...you could try a blood test or just wait and see what happens! I hope it turns out to be something good!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi my average cycle is usually 28-30 days but once it was 33 days cycle..today I am on CD 38 ....:(Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Well, keep us posted on what happens or if you test again! Are you going through a stressful time or anything like that?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nah sis I am not going through any stressful time...today I am on CD39 no af.....Click to expand...
> 
> Can you go to your doctor and ask for a blood test? They might be able to shed some light on why AF is so late.Click to expand...

yeah inshaAllah sis I ill go to the dr...but is it possible that hpt gave me BFN but blood test ill bcm positive?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

tulip -- have you ever had a positive on a HPT before? Some women can be pregnant and never get a + at home, they need to have blood taken.


----------



## BRK06

tulip11 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi
> I am on cd37 ,no af ,on CD 23 I had brownish discharge for few hours then nothing dont know what was that , on CD 34 I had white thick mucus discharge but for once ,on CD36 I got BFN idk wts going on...huhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...is there any1 in same boat...
> 
> I just was, but it didn't turn out the way I wanted, unfortunately. How many days is your cycle normally? It may just be too early for the hpt...you could try a blood test or just wait and see what happens! I hope it turns out to be something good!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi my average cycle is usually 28-30 days but once it was 33 days cycle..today I am on CD 38 ....:(Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Well, keep us posted on what happens or if you test again! Are you going through a stressful time or anything like that?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nah sis I am not going through any stressful time...today I am on CD39 no af.....Click to expand...

I say go for a blood test! I've heard lots of stories about ladies who didn't get a positive on an hpt until they were already at 6 weeks or later that went on to deliver perfectly healthy babies! Or... If you aren't pregnant, they can check to see why AF hasn't showed


----------



## HisGrace

It's July! Happy July everyone. Totally random but I'm so happy to have made it to see another day and another month.  Our God is amazing. I pray you all have a great day.


----------



## tulip11

Mummy_2_One said:


> tulip -- have you ever had a positive on a HPT before? Some women can be pregnant and never get a + at home, they need to have blood taken.


hi sis no dear this is my first time before this I was never too late so trying hpts this time...


----------



## tulip11

BRK06 said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi
> I am on cd37 ,no af ,on CD 23 I had brownish discharge for few hours then nothing dont know what was that , on CD 34 I had white thick mucus discharge but for once ,on CD36 I got BFN idk wts going on...huhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...is there any1 in same boat...
> 
> I just was, but it didn't turn out the way I wanted, unfortunately. How many days is your cycle normally? It may just be too early for the hpt...you could try a blood test or just wait and see what happens! I hope it turns out to be something good!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi my average cycle is usually 28-30 days but once it was 33 days cycle..today I am on CD 38 ....:(Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Well, keep us posted on what happens or if you test again! Are you going through a stressful time or anything like that?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nah sis I am not going through any stressful time...today I am on CD39 no af.....Click to expand...
> 
> I say go for a blood test! I've heard lots of stories about ladies who didn't get a positive on an hpt until they were already at 6 weeks or later that went on to deliver perfectly healthy babies! Or... If you aren't pregnant, they can check to see why AF hasn't showedClick to expand...


sure sis I ill def go to dr...thanks alot for concern...lots of baby dust to u...:flower::hugs:


----------



## Loukachu

Hi,
Would love to join if I am welcome


----------



## tulip11

Loukachu said:


> Hi,
> Would love to join if I am welcome

warmly welcome to u sis ...enjoy ur stay here....stay blessed :):flower::hugs:


----------



## Loukachu

tulip11 said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Would love to join if I am welcome
> 
> warmly welcome to u sis ...enjoy ur stay here....stay blessed :):flower::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks x


----------



## xxx_faithful

Today i am 1 week late with noticeably swollen & sore breasts. Accordingly to my previous miscarriages i am really praying this one is a blessed one and stays in my tum tum. Im not getting any hopes up because of my history. 

Lord father help me to be strong, and have trust in you when i cannot see or understand your ways. Please help me fulfill my purpose in this season of my life, and not be discouraged from those around me. Help me to be comforted in your love and always look to you through the pain & the laughter.
Xx


----------



## Shellvz

xxx_faithful said:


> Today i am 1 week late with noticeably swollen & sore breasts. Accordingly to my previous miscarriages i am really praying this one is a blessed one and stays in my tum tum. Im not getting any hopes up because of my history.
> 
> Lord father help me to be strong, and have trust in you when i cannot see or understand your ways. Please help me fulfill my purpose in this season of my life, and not be discouraged from those around me. Help me to be comforted in your love and always look to you through the pain & the laughter.
> Xx

Congratulations :)

I pray that this little one stays put for the whole 9 months. May you have a safe and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## HisGrace

Remember faith is the substance of things hoped for and the evidence of things not seen.


----------



## HisGrace

xxx_faithful did you get a bfp? If so congratulations, sweetie. I understand the fear but just put your trust in Him.


----------



## xxx_faithful

HisGrace said:


> xxx_faithful did you get a bfp? If so congratulations, sweetie. I understand the fear but just put your trust in Him.

Unfortauntely im in the same boat as all you girlies, waiting waiting waiting. So no bfp yet, i sorta feel i am because of the pregnancy signs i've had before. Maybe i just want it so bad that i'm beginning to imagine it, but yes i am late, that i know for sure lol. The less i think about it, the better off i will be. In the meantime..

Here's some inspiring words from a man and his wife regarding the pain from infertility. It broke my heart and at the same time, it healed it. >> www.infertilitysurvivalguide.com/issues/chapter12.htm


----------



## Mummy_2_One

xxx_faithful said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> xxx_faithful did you get a bfp? If so congratulations, sweetie. I understand the fear but just put your trust in Him.
> 
> Unfortauntely im in the same boat as all you girlies, waiting waiting waiting. So no bfp yet, i sorta feel i am because of the pregnancy signs i've had before. Maybe i just want it so bad that i'm beginning to imagine it, but yes i am late, that i know for sure lol. The less i think about it, the better off i will be. In the meantime..
> 
> Here's some inspiring words from a man and his wife regarding the pain from infertility. It broke my heart and at the same time, it healed it. >> www.infertilitysurvivalguide.com/issues/chapter12.htmClick to expand...

Thanks for this faithful. I love how the author writes that we "have to fight infertility for the privilege and risk of bearing [a child]". Privilege and risk - so powerful.

Prayers for you as you wait to test. Have you decided when you'll try yet?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Finding myself completely vulnerable in the arms of our loving creator right now. I had hoped to be around 3 weeks pregnant now and although I haven't tested yet, I certainly 'feel' pregnant. I've started spotting this afternoon which freaked me out completely.

So now I just am praying that the child we've been praying for will be safe and snug in my uterus, that my hormone levels will be rising normally and that I'll be given the opportunity to meet a healthy brand new creation of our amazing God in around 8 months' time. Only God knows what's happening inside my body, so it makes all the sense in the world to trust Him completely with the outcome.

Prayer would be appreciated though... Thank you ladies.


----------



## Prayingforno1

xxx_faithful said:


> Unfortauntely im in the same boat as all you girlies, waiting waiting waiting. So no bfp yet, i sorta feel i am because of the pregnancy signs i've had before. Maybe i just want it so bad that i'm beginning to imagine it, but yes i am late, that i know for sure lol. The less i think about it, the better off i will be. In the meantime..
> 
> Here's some inspiring words from a man and his wife regarding the pain from infertility. It broke my heart and at the same time, it healed it. >> www.infertilitysurvivalguide.com/issues/chapter12.htm

Oh Bec, keeping my fingers extra crossed for your :bfp: and prayed that once you get your :bfp: you have a happy and healthy 9 months hun!!!!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Mummy_2_One said:


> Finding myself completely vulnerable in the arms of our loving creator right now. I had hoped to be around 3 weeks pregnant now and although I haven't tested yet, I certainly 'feel' pregnant. I've started spotting this afternoon which freaked me out completely.
> 
> So now I just am praying that the child we've been praying for will be safe and snug in my uterus, that my hormone levels will be rising normally and that I'll be given the opportunity to meet a healthy brand new creation of our amazing God in around 8 months' time. Only God knows what's happening inside my body, so it makes all the sense in the world to trust Him completely with the outcome.
> 
> Prayer would be appreciated though... Thank you ladies.

Amen Muumy-2-one. I pray that you receive the desires of your heart and you are definitely on the right track by putting all of your trust in God!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Habakkuk was really confused. He lived in a day when evil men seemed to prosper and God seemed silent. He could not understand why God would refuse to do anything about violence and destruction. How long, O LORD, will I call for help, and You will not hear? I cry out to You, Violence! yet You do not save. (Hab 1:2) Ill bet you thought you couldnt identify with some prophet hidden deep in the pages of the Old Testament, right? Ill bet youve already changed your mind!

God did an amazing thing in Habakkuk 1:5: He answered Habakkuks question. Look among the nations! Observe! Be astonished! Wonder! Because I am doing something in your days--You would not believe if you were told! God was about to move on the nation of Judah in ways that Habakkuk would never believe. God knew that His plan was so far above Habakkuks understanding that He actually warned him. ...I am doing something in your days--You would not believe if you were told! God was going to punish Judahs evil ways by using even a people who were even more corrupt. It didnt make sense to Habakkuk. Why didnt God use good, upstanding Godly people to bring Judah back to their senses? Why was God doing something that just didnt make sense?

Why does God give everyone you know children, yet you remain childless? Why does God let children be born to parents He knows will abuse them, yet life has never inhabited your womb? 
So much of our struggle doesnt make sense to us. Our finite minds cannot comprehend the mind of God. Can you cry out with Habakkuk? How long, O LORD, will I call for help, and You will not hear? Perhaps God speaks the same message to you that He spoke to Habakkuk all those years ago: I am doing something in your days--You would not believe if you were told!

Heres the part I want you to focus on for our study today. Habakkuk 3:17-19 says:

Though the fig tree should not blossom and there be no fruit on the vines,
Though the yield of the olive should fail and the field produce no food,
Though the flock should be cut off from the fold and there be no cattle in the stalls,
Yet I will exult in the LORD,
I will rejoice in the God of my salvation.
The LORD is my strength,
And He has made my feet like hinds feet, 
And makes me walk on my high places.

See the word translated exult? Would you like to know the original meaning of this word? This word, exult, literally means jump for joy! Habakkuk is saying even though there are no blossoms on fig trees or fruit on the vines to provide food for my family, I will jump for joy! If there are no olives, no harvests, no flocks, I will jump for joy. If everything I have is gone and all I depend on falls away, I will still jump for joy because of the Lord. Habakkuk learned how to rejoice in God when everything else failed. When nothing made sense and everything he looked at confused him, Habakkuk kicked up his heels and loved God. He worshipped through the darkest, most difficult days of his existence.

Learn to praise and worship our Almighty Creator even in the midst of infertility. You really can jump for joy because God really is that good. He will be your strength when you are so tired and drained emotionally. Let your heart jump for joy.


----------



## BRK06

Happy Monday to all my sweet Sisters!! I wanted to share this with you :)


https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/7541a486.jpg



Have a blessed day!! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

tulip11 said:


> sure sis I ill def go to dr...thanks alot for concern...lots of baby dust to u...:flower::hugs:

 Praying for you, Sweetie! Let us know what you find out :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Loukachu said:


> Hi,
> Would love to join if I am welcome

Hi!! I'm Kim, and of course you're welcome to join us! I'm looking forward to getting to know you :)


----------



## BRK06

Bec and Mummy, I hope you bring us praise reports soon!! Please keep us posted...You're in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## xxx_faithful

Mummy_2_One said:


> Finding myself completely vulnerable in the arms of our loving creator right now. I had hoped to be around 3 weeks pregnant now and although I haven't tested yet, I certainly 'feel' pregnant. I've started spotting this afternoon which freaked me out completely.
> 
> So now I just am praying that the child we've been praying for will be safe and snug in my uterus, that my hormone levels will be rising normally and that I'll be given the opportunity to meet a healthy brand new creation of our amazing God in around 8 months' time. Only God knows what's happening inside my body, so it makes all the sense in the world to trust Him completely with the outcome.
> 
> Prayer would be appreciated though... Thank you ladies.

Wowee it is so beautiful being _vulnerable in the arms of our God_, some people view it as a bad thing when we are vulnerable towards anything in life. But being vulnerable is saying you have your *walls down*, you have *surrended*, you have infact put yourself in a position to be* blessed *and for God to truely work in your *favour*. You are saying, *i am taking the back seat of my life and i want you to drive it*. Being absolutelly and entirely vulnerable to God. What a perfect place to be. :kiss:


----------



## xxx_faithful

Mummy_2_One said:


> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> xxx_faithful did you get a bfp? If so congratulations, sweetie. I understand the fear but just put your trust in Him.
> 
> Unfortauntely im in the same boat as all you girlies, waiting waiting waiting. So no bfp yet, i sorta feel i am because of the pregnancy signs i've had before. Maybe i just want it so bad that i'm beginning to imagine it, but yes i am late, that i know for sure lol. The less i think about it, the better off i will be. In the meantime..
> 
> Here's some inspiring words from a man and his wife regarding the pain from infertility. It broke my heart and at the same time, it healed it. >> www.infertilitysurvivalguide.com/issues/chapter12.htmClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for this faithful. I love how the author writes that we "have to fight infertility for the privilege and risk of bearing [a child]". Privilege and risk - so powerful.
> 
> Prayers for you as you wait to test. Have you decided when you'll try yet?Click to expand...


I am so scared i don't want to even test again (last time i checked was 1 wk ago) haha. If the :witch: visits me im not going to be disappointed as i have trained my emotions to not get invested. But thankyou, feel free to pray for me anyways :hugs: I love prayer - being *prayed for* & *prayed over*.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Prayingforno1 said:


> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> Unfortauntely im in the same boat as all you girlies, waiting waiting waiting. So no bfp yet, i sorta feel i am because of the pregnancy signs i've had before. Maybe i just want it so bad that i'm beginning to imagine it, but yes i am late, that i know for sure lol. The less i think about it, the better off i will be. In the meantime..
> 
> Here's some inspiring words from a man and his wife regarding the pain from infertility. It broke my heart and at the same time, it healed it. >> www.infertilitysurvivalguide.com/issues/chapter12.htm
> 
> Oh Bec, keeping my fingers extra crossed for your :bfp: and prayed that once you get your :bfp: you have a happy and healthy 9 months hun!!!!Click to expand...

Thankyou... a huge thankyou. When we all pray together there's nothing more beautiful. :cry: 
I pray a healthy & happy 9 month baby for everyone :thumbup:


----------



## HisGrace

I came across this during my study and it really blessed me. I pray it blesses you, too.

Isaiah 54 (Message Translation)

Spread Out! Think Big!

1-6 "Sing, barren woman, who has never had a baby. 
Fill the air with song, you who've never experienced childbirth!
You're ending up with far more children 
than all those childbearing women." God says so!
"Clear lots of ground for your tents! 
Make your tents large. Spread out! Think big!
Use plenty of rope, 
drive the tent pegs deep.
You're going to need lots of elbow room 
for your growing family.
You're going to take over whole nations; 
you're going to resettle abandoned cities.
Don't be afraid&#8212;you're not going to be embarrassed. 
Don't hold back&#8212;you're not going to come up short.
You'll forget all about the humiliations of your youth, 
and the indignities of being a widow will fade from memory.
For your Maker is your bridegroom, 
his name, God-of-the-Angel-Armies!
Your Redeemer is The Holy of Israel, 
known as God of the whole earth.
You were like an abandoned wife, devastated with grief, 
and God welcomed you back,
Like a woman married young 
and then left," says your God. 

7-8Your Redeemer God says:
"I left you, but only for a moment. 
Now, with enormous compassion, I'm bringing you back.
In an outburst of anger I turned my back on you&#8212; 
but only for a moment.
It's with lasting love 
that I'm tenderly caring for you.

9-10"This exile is just like the days of Noah for me: 
I promised then that the waters of Noah 
would never again flood the earth.
I'm promising now no more anger, 
no more dressing you down.
For even if the mountains walk away 
and the hills fall to pieces,
My love won't walk away from you, 
my covenant commitment of peace won't fall apart." 
The God who has compassion on you says so.

11-17"Afflicted city, storm-battered, unpitied: 
I'm about to rebuild you with stones of turquoise,
Lay your foundations with sapphires, 
construct your towers with rubies,
Your gates with jewels, 
and all your walls with precious stones.
All your children will have God for their teacher&#8212; 
what a mentor for your children!
You'll be built solid, grounded in righteousness, 
far from any trouble&#8212;nothing to fear! 
far from terror&#8212;it won't even come close!
If anyone attacks you, 
don't for a moment suppose that I sent them,
And if any should attack, 
nothing will come of it.
I create the blacksmith 
who fires up his forge 
and makes a weapon designed to kill.
I also create the destroyer&#8212; 
but no weapon that can hurt you has ever been forged.
Any accuser who takes you to court 
will be dismissed as a liar.
This is what God's servants can expect. 
I'll see to it that everything works out for the best." 
God's Decree.


----------



## Loukachu

BRK06 said:


> Loukachu said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Would love to join if I am welcome
> 
> Hi!! I'm Kim, and of course you're welcome to join us! I'm looking forward to getting to know you :)Click to expand...

Hi Kim hope you are ok


----------



## Godsjewel

Proverbs 18:21- Death and life are in the power of the tongue: and they that love it shall eat the fruit thereof.

Hebrews 11:6- But without faith it is impossible to please him: for he that cometh to God must believe that he is, and that he is a rewarder of them that diligently seek him. 

Psalm 127:3- Lo, children are an heritage of the Lord: and the fruit of the womb is his reward. 

What do all of these Scriptures have in common?
Your heart. A deep desire for motherhood dwells in our hearts. What you believe is what you abundantly speak. You see a BFN-Your heart is disappointed. You see a BFP-your heart is overjoyed. You hear bad news from the doctor-your heart is broken. Where is your desire found? In your heart. Your heart plays a major role in everything we seek in life. The Bible even warns us to Keep and guard your heart with all vigilance and above all that you guard, for out of it flow the springs of life.(Prov. 4:16) I was meditating on Psalm 127:3 a few days ago when Hebrews 11:6 came to me and showed me the connection. Faith pleases God. The reason is because everything in the Kingdom of God operates by faith. Children are a gift from God. A reward. The only thing required to receive this reward that can only come from above, is FAITH.

What you believe in your heart is what you spend the most time talking about. Matthew 12:34 says that ...out of the abundance of the heart the mouth speaks. the words that we speak don't evaporate, they accumulate. When you speak good things over yourself or others, you bless. When you speak negatively of yourself or someone else, you curse. So it is so important that while we are waiting for our BFP, we are speaking faith filled words and not negative things no matter what it looks like. I was reading this book one day and the author shared about how one day the Lord spoke to him (Charles Capps) and told him My people can have what they say if they stop saying what they have. For as long as they say what they have, they will have no more than what they say.

Before the earth was formed, there was no earth in existence. Then God spoke light, and creation into existence. When you speak the Word of God in faith, you are speaking life. That's why the Proverb says life and death are in the power of the tongue. I speak to my womb all the time and call it blessed and functioning in the perfection that God created it to function in. Romans 4:13 says that God called those things that be not as though they were. So, I do the same. When I pray over my kids, I pray over my twin boys, Joshua and Immanuel. When I say grace, I thank Him for the food and I thank Him for the twins in my womb that the food is nourishing. God knows I'm holding Him to His Word and I know that He's faithful and eager to perform it. So, I do everything I normally would as if the last test I took came out positive, knowing that my faith is working for me and it's just a matter of time before I get the real deal.

In last week's devotional, I shared some conception promises. You can take one of those promises, (or research your own if you'd like) and take it. I mean really receive it. Claim it as your personal promise from God to YOU. Once you receive it, speak it, confess it, pray it, meditate on it and conception will take place in your heart. See yourself pregnant. Talk like you're pregant. Take care of your self like you're pregnant. Once conception takes place in your heart, NO ONE can talk you out of your promise and before you know it, conception will take place in your womb. Why? Because without faith it is impossible to please God and He is a rewarder of them that diligently seek Him. The reward for your faith in Him and His Word is the fruit of your womb. Not only will you conceive the baby or in my case, babies you've been longing for, but He will provide EVERYTHING you need for this gift from Him. He loves you. He's passionate about you. He wants to walk this thing out with you and bring you joy. He already gave you His Son, He would not hold back any other children from you.

Give Him the opportunity to show you how amazing His love and power is in your life. 

Challenge for the Week:
Everytime something comes up that makes you wanna speak negatively, replace it with what you want to happen and thank God that it's happening. God will honor any attempt made in faith.

Example: You get a negative doctor's report or AF shows up- Instead of speaking what you see or what you worry will happen, say I thank You God that I am pregnant with a healthy baby and you are working everything in my favor. It might feel funny but the reward is so worth it.
Say it and eventually you will see it!

Confession for the Week:
My womb is blessed! My body is healthy, whole and complete-nothing's missing, lacking, or broken. I speak life to my womb and I call myself pregnant! God is faithful and He has rewarded me for my faith in Him. Thank You for this blessed child! I receive my gift from God! My marriage is blessed! My finances are blessed! The blessing is working in me, through me, for me, and around me!

Father,I pray that You open these women's eyes to Your vast abounding love and grace. Show them how much You care for them. Speak to them through your Word, people, through visions, and dreams. Show them how powerful their faith is in You. Grant them the petitions of their hearts even to the most minute detail. I call each and every woman reading this a beautiful, proud mother now in Jesus' name. There are only two things that You can not do Lord, and that is lie or fail. Pour your love and power into them and bless them for their faith in You. Thank you for all the BFP's to come rushing in like a flood. You are able and You are faithful. I thank You for all the children to come as a result of faith in You and I receive this petition done in the mighty and matchless name of Jesus, Amen.
Have a great week ladies!

YOU ARE LOVED and YOU ARE BLESSED!!!

Luke 1:45,37- And blessed is she that believed: for there shall be a performance of those things which were told her from the Lord. For with God nothing shall be impossible.

Author-Christina


----------



## Godsjewel

I'm out this month, but doing good :thumbup:

Came across this and thought it was kinda funny....


Let me give you some advice for the next time you talk to your BFF who is struggling with infertility.* Please enjoy the below as a fun, light-hearted (ok, maybe tongue-in-cheek!)*way of helping you understand what NOT to say!

The 10 Worst Things You Can Say to Your Infertile BFF
*
10.* Gee.* I just think about getting pregnant and BAM!* (Wow.* Thanks for the update on YOUR fertility.* SorryI thought we were talking about MY infertility.* My bad!)

9.* Youre so lucky.* You dont know how hard it is to [fill in inappropriate comment like change diapers, never sleep, buy clothes all the time, here].* (Youre right.* I dont know.* Thanks for that loving reminder.)

8.* Maybe youre just not supposed to have kids (Hello?* Was there a secret early morning Qualifying Mom Exam that I did not know about?* I hate it when I oversleep!)

7.* How is getting pregnant coming along?* (Hmm.* Kinda thought that I could only be one of two things:* pregnant, or not pregnant.** Since I havent mentioned it to you, dear BFF, assume the latter.* Were you worried that I might not know the basics of how to get pregnant?* Was that it?)

6. *So-and-so tried for 10 years to get pregnant.* Finally, when she gave up, it happened.* (Thats great for so-and-so.* What does her body have to do with mine, anyway?* Oh.* She has the secret sauce ingredient to getting pregnant, does she?* Hmmshe does have a lot of cute new purses.* I havent tried buying purses yet.maybe I should try that?* Any excuse to shop!)

5. *I know this person who took [fill in name of random vitamin here], and she got pregnant just like that!* (So, when I told you that I couldnt even go to McDonalds with you for, like, 5 years because we couldnt afford anything but the reproductive specialists, drugs, tests, and treatments, you had this gem of an idea hanging around that whole time and didnt share it?)

4.* I know exactly how you feel.* (Really?* Like the time when I really felt like I wanted a mocha with all of the fat, including extra whipped cream, but you got me a skinny latte?* Like that?)

3.* You know, I heard about this couple that adopted.* As soon as they got that baby home, they were pregnant!* (Statistically, I am pretty sure that happens in less than 1% of couples who adopt.but I was never that great at math.* Maybe it was 100%?)

2.* Everything will happen when it is supposed to happen.* (True.* But the waitingits not easy.* Kinda like when you order some cool new thing from Amazon and forget to ship it 2 day.* It can be agonizing!)

1.* Just relax.* It will happen when youre not trying.* (Yes.* I agree.* I lost 40 pounds when I relaxed and stopped trying.** The house magically started to clean itself when I stopped trying.* Dishes wash themselves now that I have stopped trying.** Its pure bliss.* Thanks for the great advice!* Lets do this again really soon!)
*
What SHOULD you say?**How about, I have no idea what to say.
What SHOULD you do?**Be a shoulder to cry on, an open ear to listen, and mouth that offers no opinion (how refreshing!), as we have too many of those coming at us already on this topic!


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> I'm out this month, but doing good :thumbup:
> 
> Came across this and thought it was kinda funny....
> 
> 
> Let me give you some advice for the next time you talk to your BFF who is struggling with infertility.* Please enjoy the below as a fun, light-hearted (ok, maybe tongue-in-cheek!)*way of helping you understand what NOT to say!
> 
> The 10 Worst Things You Can Say to Your Infertile BFF
> *
> 10.* Gee.* I just think about getting pregnant and BAM!* (Wow.* Thanks for the update on YOUR fertility.* Sorry&#8230;I thought we were talking about MY infertility.* My bad!)
> 
> 9.* You&#8217;re so lucky.* You don&#8217;t know how hard it is to [fill in inappropriate comment like &#8220;change diapers,&#8221; &#8220;never sleep,&#8221; &#8220;buy clothes all the time,&#8221; here].* (You&#8217;re right.* I don&#8217;t know.* Thanks for that loving reminder.)
> 
> 8.* Maybe you&#8217;re just not supposed to have kids&#8230; (Hello?* Was there a secret early morning &#8220;Qualifying Mom Exam&#8221; that I did not know about?* I hate it when I oversleep!)
> 
> 7.* How is getting pregnant coming along?* (Hmm.* Kinda thought that I could only be one of two things:* pregnant, or not pregnant.** Since I haven&#8217;t mentioned it to you, dear BFF, assume the latter.* Were you worried that I might not know the basics of how to &#8220;get&#8221; pregnant?* Was that it?)
> 
> 6. *So-and-so tried for 10 years to get pregnant.* Finally, when she gave up, it happened.* (That&#8217;s great for so-and-so.* What does her body have to do with mine, anyway?* Oh.* She has the secret sauce ingredient to &#8220;getting&#8221; pregnant, does she?* Hmm&#8230;she does have a lot of cute new purses.* I haven&#8217;t tried buying purses yet&#8230;.maybe I should try that?* Any excuse to shop!)
> 
> 5. *I know this person who took [fill in name of random vitamin here], and she got pregnant just like that!* (So, when I told you that I couldn&#8217;t even go to McDonald&#8217;s with you for, like, 5 years because we couldn&#8217;t afford anything but the reproductive specialists, drugs, tests, and treatments, you had this gem of an idea hanging around that whole time and didn&#8217;t share it?)
> 
> 4.* I know exactly how you feel.* (Really?* Like the time when I really felt like I wanted a mocha with all of the fat, including extra whipped cream, but you got me a skinny latte?* Like that?)
> 
> 3.* You know, I heard about this couple that adopted.* As soon as they got that baby home, they were pregnant!* (Statistically, I am pretty sure that happens in less than 1% of couples who adopt&#8230;.but I was never that great at math.* Maybe it was 100%?)
> 
> 2.* Everything will happen when it is supposed to happen.* (True.* But the waiting&#8230;it&#8217;s not easy.* Kinda like when you order some cool new thing from Amazon and forget to ship it 2 day.* It can be agonizing!)
> 
> 1.* Just relax.* It will happen when you&#8217;re not trying.* (Yes.* I agree.* I lost 40 pounds when I relaxed and stopped trying.** The house magically started to clean itself when I stopped trying.* Dishes wash themselves now that I have stopped trying.** It&#8217;s pure bliss.* Thanks for the great advice!* Let&#8217;s do this again really soon!)
> *
> What SHOULD you say?**How about, &#8220;I have no idea what to say.&#8221;
> What SHOULD you do?**Be a shoulder to cry on, an open ear to listen, and mouth that offers no opinion (how refreshing!), as we have too many of those coming at us already on this topic!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahaha oh sarah this was too funny. I can relate to each and every comment! Aren't friends lovely when they try and help? This is a reminder for everyone that there's never a perfect thing to say, and if you dont know what to say, silence and a hug goes a LONG way! :happydance:


----------



## stevens2010

Lol, I've had a few of those said to me! :wall:

The worst for me is being told not to stress "cos it can affect getting pregnant don't you know?" ARGH!! I'm not stressed!


----------



## Just_married

Most often it's 'relax'. That's weird since I've been described by most of my friends and family as the most laid back person they know. Just listen please, and hug and say 'I hope your time comes soon cos it must be hard to wait so long'.

Thanks for sharing jewel xxx


----------



## beckysprayer

BRK06 said:


> Happy Monday to all my sweet Sisters!! I wanted to share this with you :)
> 
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/7541a486.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Have a blessed day!! :hugs:

haha I love this! So much truth in it! :thumbup:


----------



## beckysprayer

So I am 4/5 days late with no sign of AF coming. I've never had a cycle this long and I'm dying to test, but we have guests visiting and staying at our house this week and I don't want to test while they are here (too weird!). I can hardly wait until Sunday or Monday to take a test after they leave and I hope I'm not disappointed. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but that's proving easier said than done. I've never had a cycle this long before and I know about when I Oed because of the positive OPK so I know when AF should have been here. AF always comes 13 or 14 days after the positive OPK and she's no where to be found. I'm on CD35 and my next longest cycle was 30 days and that was a few years ago, usually it's 26-28 days long. Ahhhh! I'm praying this is the month and if it isn't that AF comes along. 

Cautiously getting excited... :happydance:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## tulip11

hi
my average cycle is 28-30 days...but today is CD43 no af...n got BFN on CD37-38 N 43 ...on CD23 I had v lil brownish spotting for few hours then there was nothing so I thought that cud be IB.on CD34 had whitish thick CM ..but today again on CD43 I am having lil brownish spotting...so could it be implantation bleeding again ?


----------



## Shellvz

tulip11 said:


> hi
> my average cycle is 28-30 days...but today is CD43 no af...n got BFN on CD37-38 N 43 ...on CD23 I had v lil brownish spotting for few hours then there was nothing so I thought that cud be IB.on CD34 had whitish thick CM ..but today again on CD43 I am having lil brownish spotting...so could it be implantation bleeding again ?

Have you had blood test at Dr?


----------



## tulip11

Shellvz said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi
> my average cycle is 28-30 days...but today is CD43 no af...n got BFN on CD37-38 N 43 ...on CD23 I had v lil brownish spotting for few hours then there was nothing so I thought that cud be IB.on CD34 had whitish thick CM ..but today again on CD43 I am having lil brownish spotting...so could it be implantation bleeding again ?
> 
> Have you had blood test at Dr?Click to expand...

no sis today I had intention to take appointment but when I observed brown spotting so I left that n bcm disappointed :(


----------



## Shellvz

tulip11 said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi
> my average cycle is 28-30 days...but today is CD43 no af...n got BFN on CD37-38 N 43 ...on CD23 I had v lil brownish spotting for few hours then there was nothing so I thought that cud be IB.on CD34 had whitish thick CM ..but today again on CD43 I am having lil brownish spotting...so could it be implantation bleeding again ?
> 
> Have you had blood test at Dr?Click to expand...
> 
> no sis today I had intention to take appointment but when I observed brown spotting so I left that n bcm disappointed :(Click to expand...

I would suggest getting a blood test to check HCG levels. You may be pregnant and the home tests are not picking it up yet. You may not be pregnant too so it would be good for the Dr to see what is going on.

It shouldn't be implantation bleeding again at CD 43...

Go to the Dr - then you will have some answers :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> So I am 4/5 days late with no sign of AF coming. I've never had a cycle this long and I'm dying to test, but we have guests visiting and staying at our house this week and I don't want to test while they are here (too weird!). I can hardly wait until Sunday or Monday to take a test after they leave and I hope I'm not disappointed. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but that's proving easier said than done. I've never had a cycle this long before and I know about when I Oed because of the positive OPK so I know when AF should have been here. AF always comes 13 or 14 days after the positive OPK and she's no where to be found. I'm on CD35 and my next longest cycle was 30 days and that was a few years ago, usually it's 26-28 days long. Ahhhh! I'm praying this is the month and if it isn't that AF comes along.
> 
> Cautiously getting excited... :happydance:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I'm praying for ya sis, I would love to hear good news from u soon :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Has anyone ever tried juicing? I've been through enough meds and want to try something natural. I just bought a juicer and a book called The Juicing Bible :thumbup: it has recipes for endometriosis, infertility and all sorts of other stuff. I thought why not, it will help me get in shape and possible help with fertility, that's a great combo. Plus hubby is going to do it with me, we are going to do a 10 day juicing fast for our spiritual and physical health. I am looking forward to seeing the benefits from it. We got inspired from my in-laws who told us to watch a documentary on Netflix called Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead. It's about a man who has this rare disease and figured that by juicing all natural stuff, that he may be able to heal the inside of his body. He was on the fast for 60 days and when he started he weighed about 320lbs I believe and was on around 13 medications. After the fast he lost around 90 lbs and is off all meds. You can look it up online and watch it there as well I believe. Just something else to help us along this journey.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> Has anyone ever tried juicing? I've been through enough meds and want to try something natural. I just bought a juicer and a book called The Juicing Bible :thumbup: it has recipes for endometriosis, infertility and all sorts of other stuff. I thought why not, it will help me get in shape and possible help with fertility, that's a great combo. Plus hubby is going to do it with me, we are going to do a 10 day juicing fast for our spiritual and physical health. I am looking forward to seeing the benefits from it. We got inspired from my in-laws who told us to watch a documentary on Netflix called Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead. It's about a man who has this rare disease and figured that by juicing all natural stuff, that he may be able to heal the inside of his body. He was on the fast for 60 days and when he started he weighed about 320lbs I believe and was on around 13 medications. After the fast he lost around 90 lbs and is off all meds. You can look it up online and watch it there as well I believe. Just something else to help us along this journey.

Having studied Nutritional Medicine i must say juicing according to textbooks has remarkable results!! It improves vitality, clears the lymphatic system, removes toxins, loosens fat stores and restores balance emotionaly. I have NO DOUBT that you also could be medication free by juicing. I highly encourage it! keep in mind those superfoods for juicing! they are miracle wonders. 

While we're talking about health and nutritious drinks, i happen to make a potent fertility drink every morning lol.

*1 t maca powder
1 t chia seeds
1/2 cup frozen berries
1 frozen banana
1 scoop protein powder
1/2 lactose free milk
1/2 ice cubes*

and then i either dehydrate fruit as snacks or cook receipes from my 'raw food' cookbook.

Love sharing different ways woman stay healthy! we could all do with a bit of sharing and swapping of what works for us all :kiss:

Thanks for sharing Sar!! :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

The crowd rose up together against them, and the chief magistrates tore their robes off them and proceeded to order them to be beaten with rods. When they had struck them with many blows, they threw them into prison, commanding the jailer to guard them securely; and he, having received such a command, threw them into the inner prison and fastened their feet in the stocks.

But about midnight Paul and Silas were praying and singing hymns of praise to God, and the prisoners were listening to them; and suddenly there came a great earthquake, so that the foundations of the prison house were shaken; and immediately all the doors were opened and everyones chains were unfastened. When the jailer awoke and saw the prison doors opened, he drew his sword and was about to kill himself, supposing that the prisoners had escaped. But Paul cried out with a loud voice, saying, Do not harm yourself, for we are all here! And he called for lights and rushed in, and trembling with fear he fell down before Paul and Silas, and after he brought them out, he said, Sirs, what must I do to be saved?

Paul and Silas definitely understood what it meant to suffer. In this account of their lives and ministry, we see them being beaten and thrown in prison because Paul cast out a spirit of divination from a young girl. They were on a missionary journey, doing the work God called them to do, yet they were beaten and wrongly imprisoned. They had carried the gospel all over the nations long before motor vehicles and air travel. Miles and miles on foot and donkey. Rickety ships and shipwrecks. All of this to wind up imprisoned for doing the work of God? Perhaps some of their greatest work was to be accomplished in the dark confines of a prison cell. 

Envision the scene. Two men, badly beaten with chains around their feet. Blood splashed on the walls as they fell to the ground with a sickening thud. Fellow prisoners may have expected them to die before morning light. At first, the only sounds that could be heard was that of labored breathing and pitiful groaning. But then came the song!
Maybe Paul sang while Silas prayed. Even if they couldnt carry a tune, their hymns of praise had to be beautiful music to the ears of God. Praising God through physical pain and mistreatment. Praying to the God who didnt stop them from being thrown into a prison cell. What an unnatural reaction to their situation!

Infertility can feel so much like a prison, and can certainly feel like a wrongful imprisonment. You know youd be a good mother. Why are you bound to childlessness? What is your reaction? Infertility takes many choices away from you. Choices of when to have children, how many children to have. You go from planning how far apart you want your four children to be born, to just begging God for one child. Just one baby! How do you choose to respond when you find yourself in infertilitys prison one more month?

Paul and Silas prayed. They sang songs of worship. Amazing! It would have made a lot more sense for them to be angry and lash out at their captors. They could have told all the other prisoners how they did nothing wrong. Instead they prayed and worshipped--and other people were listening. But about midnight Paul and Silas were praying and singing hymns of praise to God, and the prisoners were listening to them...

Can you imagine what the other prisoners must have thought? When Paul and Silas prayed and worshipped throughout this dark night, their lives became a testimony to the reality of God. If you will choose to worship God throughout the darkness of infertility, your life will scream out to the goodness of God, even in times when you hurt and dont understand Gods plan. And believe me, friend, others are listening.

Praise and worship brought about an earthquake that literally destroyed the prison that help Paul and Silas captive. Prisoners were set free and a guard gave his heart to Jesus. Amazing things happened because of worship through struggles. Amazing things can happen in your life if you will worship God through your experience with infertility. Others will see and their lives will change. You may just find the prison of childlessness crumble as you lift your worship and prayer to God Almighty!


----------



## Godsjewel

xxx_faithful said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever tried juicing? I've been through enough meds and want to try something natural. I just bought a juicer and a book called The Juicing Bible :thumbup: it has recipes for endometriosis, infertility and all sorts of other stuff. I thought why not, it will help me get in shape and possible help with fertility, that's a great combo. Plus hubby is going to do it with me, we are going to do a 10 day juicing fast for our spiritual and physical health. I am looking forward to seeing the benefits from it. We got inspired from my in-laws who told us to watch a documentary on Netflix called Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead. It's about a man who has this rare disease and figured that by juicing all natural stuff, that he may be able to heal the inside of his body. He was on the fast for 60 days and when he started he weighed about 320lbs I believe and was on around 13 medications. After the fast he lost around 90 lbs and is off all meds. You can look it up online and watch it there as well I believe. Just something else to help us along this journey.
> 
> Having studied Nutritional Medicine i must say juicing according to textbooks has remarkable results!! It improves vitality, clears the lymphatic system, removes toxins, loosens fat stores and restores balance emotionaly. I have NO DOUBT that you also could be medication free by juicing. I highly encourage it! keep in mind those superfoods for juicing! they are miracle wonders.
> 
> While we're talking about health and nutritious drinks, i happen to make a potent fertility drink every morning lol.
> 
> *1 t maca powder
> 1 t chia seeds
> 1/2 cup frozen berries
> 1 frozen banana
> 1 scoop protein powder
> 1/2 lactose free milk
> 1/2 ice cubes*
> 
> and then i either dehydrate fruit as snacks or cook receipes from my 'raw food' cookbook.
> 
> Love sharing different ways woman stay healthy! we could all do with a bit of sharing and swapping of what works for us all :kiss:
> 
> Thanks for sharing Sar!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Awesome! Thanks Bec :hugs:

Here are a couple recipes for fertility I found.

3 hard pears (firm and ripe)
1 Cantaloupe
1 Sweet Potato

and

2 Apples
1 Beets
1/2 cm long Ginger Root
2 Carrots
2 Celery


----------



## BRK06

I've always liked the story of Paul and Silas! How is your juicing going so far, Sarah? I'm going to have to try the recipies you and Becky have posted!

Becky and Tulip- Any test results?? Still praying for good news! 

I hope you're all having a good Thursday... Almost the weekend! My sister in law and my two nieces have been here visiting since Sunday and we're all having a great time! Anybody have anything interesting going on this weekend?


----------



## xxx_faithful

BRK06 - Your a sweety! thanks for checking up on me i feel so special teehee. At first i was a little scared to write on here today(you will soon know why) but since you girls have been like breath to me, encouraging me with your stories, verses, quotes, sympathy and love. It wouldn&#8217;t feel right not to share with you! And well infact, I need your prayers. Some days I didn&#8217;t think I could make it through, one of you girls said the right thing, shared a link or simply made me feel like I wasn&#8217;t alone. You all are infact the only people that know - yep even my hubby doesn't know as of yet. 

Last night my Acupuncturist reminded me with a text to go and test so she could recommend some chinese herbs to prevent a further m/c. I was sitting down staring at the stick, when normally if it's 1 line i would get up impatiently and pretend i never tested at all to prevent myself from getting down. But something told me to sit and wait. So i waited. And waited. And eventually I got my BFP! I lifted my head to God and praised him once again, walking out to the kitchen chirpy as my husband was making us g/f homemade pizza.

It was this time last year I first became pregnant. I didn&#8217;t know how long it would take for me to be pregnant again after I miscarried, oh how I begged and begged for this day to come again, but to be honest I am terrified to say the least. I am going to wait it out for another few weeks to have my 12 week scan.
I will tell my husband the good news soon but not just yet. I thought I would share with you a poem I wrote recently.

I love you all and may we never stop asking God for our inner most desires of our heart.

X


----------



## xxx_faithful

This short story was inspired by a baby book I was given and began to write in, though felt saddened of the thought of rubbing away what I had previously written in days of full anticipation and excitement. It felt like I would be erasing the only memories I had, erasing her as if she was never here at all and didn't matter. When the truth is, she was just as much of a person as you and I. With her tiny heartbeat that once beated inside my tummy, she will be remembered always.

*My Short Story*

After miscarrying at 10.5wks, to what would have been my first, it was important that we tried again for a baby pretty much straight away. After hesitantly listening to my sisters advice, *"You need to respect your body with what it has just gone through. Show it love, give it time to heal."* From those words alone I knew I had to painfully refocus my attention back on myself, and begin along the path of self-healing. Little did I know I began the path of self-discovery.

I tried everything from colonics to detoxes, eliminating diets to exchanging my much loved high impact cardio classes to gentle swimming, steam rooms and meditation. For the next several months it was as if I had went into my own hand made, self-inflicted man cave and only came up for air when I felt it was completely necessary. I refrained from seeing certain friends, mums with toddlers, babies, anyone that was remotely close to trying for one! I washed all my vegies with vinegar, took supplements to decrease copper toxicity from water pipes, and even went as far as seeing a psychologist to a spiritualist. You name it, I had tried it.

I would reminisce over and over each month how far along I would be, the size my belly would of been, when it would of begun to kick. Being around people would continually remind me of what I just went through, and if they didn&#8217;t ask me how I felt, I would soon remind them. I felt like it took 5 whole months of crying out to God, asking God, and back to crying out to God at why I had to go through this. It was as if I felt I had gone through so much in my life already God couldn't possibly allow anything more to happen to me. He knew I was a genuinely good person, went out of my way to help those in need, and spent my entire life from a child devoted to him. *But at the end of the day I&#8217;ve learnt, it wasn&#8217;t if I deserved it or not, it wasn&#8217;t if I had done something wrong in his eyes, it wasn&#8217;t down to his love for me. But what he wanted me to learn .. what he wanted to show me. *

After the tantrums, the tears, and the self-indulged pity, one thing I know for sure was God never and I mean never left my side. Right after the first initial ache in my abdomen, he placed an immense, an indescribable blanket of love that covered my entire body from the top of my head to the tip of my purple coloured toes. Never in my life have I felt so much of his love through the deepest of pain. *It was un-denying that he loved me. *

I remember lying on my back on the shower floor with boiling shower water beaming down on my stomach, which was by then the only thing that numbed the pain of my cervix bone feeling like it was breaking. Lying there whilst water began to rise up around me, I was oblivious to realise what was clogging the drain was that which was leaving my body.

To this day I don't know if I can say I fully understand the reasons for his ways or his un-willingness to interfere and save my potential loss. But what a very wise friend once said to me is, "Sometimes you won't always know at the time the reason why things happen, but just accept that one day you will." 

God has shaped me, tested me, taught me, tried me, convicted me. He has comforted me, protected me, cleansed me, purified me, cherished me. 

I stand here again before my father with a blessing in my womb. _I do not know what the days will bring me, nor have I learnt that I want to. But if there's any way I should stand, is it&#8217;s through the strength, courage and comfort of the one that knows me best._
Our father is the creator of love. May we never doubt his love through the tears. His love is intangible, unchangeable, everlasting.

xxx_faithful


----------



## Scottky

xxx_faithful- CONGRATULATIONS!! I will be praying for a healthy pregnancy for you. 

I have been hanging over in the starting clomid thread, I started a 50 mg dose yesterday. Please pray for me, I had a job interview today and go for another one on Monday. I am hoping that one of these will end in a job offer, I would really like to move into a full time job. Thanks in advance for your prayers :)


----------



## Godsjewel

xxx_faithful said:


> BRK06 - Your a sweety! thanks for checking up on me i feel so special teehee. At first i was a little scared to write on here today(you will soon know why) but since you girls have been like breath to me, encouraging me with your stories, verses, quotes, sympathy and love. It wouldnt feel right not to share with you! And well infact, I need your prayers. Some days I didnt think I could make it through, one of you girls said the right thing, shared a link or simply made me feel like I wasnt alone. You all are infact the only people that know - yep even my hubby doesn't know as of yet.
> 
> Last night my Acupuncturist reminded me with a text to go and test so she could recommend some chinese herbs to prevent a further m/c. I was sitting down staring at the stick, when normally if it's 1 line i would get up impatiently and pretend i never tested at all to prevent myself from getting down. But something told me to sit and wait. So i waited. And waited. And eventually I got my BFP! I lifted my head to God and praised him once again, walking out to the kitchen chirpy as my husband was making us g/f homemade pizza.
> 
> It was this time last year I first became pregnant. I didnt know how long it would take for me to be pregnant again after I miscarried, oh how I begged and begged for this day to come again, but to be honest I am terrified to say the least. I am going to wait it out for another few weeks to have my 12 week scan.
> I will tell my husband the good news soon but not just yet. I thought I would share with you a poem I wrote recently.
> 
> I love you all and may we never stop asking God for our inner most desires of our heart.
> 
> X

Woohoo Bec!!!! :wohoo:

I'm so extremely excited for you :happydance: 

May the Lord touch your womb and your new journey. I am looking forward to being another BnB auntie :thumbup:

Thank you Lord for your goodness and faithfulness and blessing my sister with her hearts desire.


----------



## Godsjewel

Scottky said:


> xxx_faithful- CONGRATULATIONS!! I will be praying for a healthy pregnancy for you.
> 
> I have been hanging over in the starting clomid thread, I started a 50 mg dose yesterday. Please pray for me, I had a job interview today and go for another one on Monday. I am hoping that one of these will end in a job offer, I would really like to move into a full time job. Thanks in advance for your prayers :)


You are in my prayers Hun. Believe that God is going to open doors and you will get the job that is perfect for you :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

xxx_faithful said:


> BRK06 - Your a sweety! thanks for checking up on me i feel so special teehee. At first i was a little scared to write on here today(you will soon know why) but since you girls have been like breath to me, encouraging me with your stories, verses, quotes, sympathy and love. It wouldnt feel right not to share with you! And well infact, I need your prayers. Some days I didnt think I could make it through, one of you girls said the right thing, shared a link or simply made me feel like I wasnt alone. You all are infact the only people that know - yep even my hubby doesn't know as of yet.
> 
> Last night my Acupuncturist reminded me with a text to go and test so she could recommend some chinese herbs to prevent a further m/c. I was sitting down staring at the stick, when normally if it's 1 line i would get up impatiently and pretend i never tested at all to prevent myself from getting down. But something told me to sit and wait. So i waited. And waited. And eventually I got my BFP! I lifted my head to God and praised him once again, walking out to the kitchen chirpy as my husband was making us g/f homemade pizza.
> 
> It was this time last year I first became pregnant. I didnt know how long it would take for me to be pregnant again after I miscarried, oh how I begged and begged for this day to come again, but to be honest I am terrified to say the least. I am going to wait it out for another few weeks to have my 12 week scan.
> I will tell my husband the good news soon but not just yet. I thought I would share with you a poem I wrote recently.
> 
> I love you all and may we never stop asking God for our inner most desires of our heart.
> 
> X

Yay!!! :happydance: Thank you Lord for Bec's gift! Congrats Hun, I'm happy for you! :) A very H&H 9 months to you :thumbup:


----------



## BRK06

Scottky said:


> xxx_faithful- CONGRATULATIONS!! I will be praying for a healthy pregnancy for you.
> 
> I have been hanging over in the starting clomid thread, I started a 50 mg dose yesterday. Please pray for me, I had a job interview today and go for another one on Monday. I am hoping that one of these will end in a job offer, I would really like to move into a full time job. Thanks in advance for your prayers :)

Praying for you, Sis! :hugs:


----------



## minimoocow

Woohoo! Congratulations on your long awaiting bfp! This is brief as I'm on my phone and at work but really wanted to post. Thanks also for your story - it really spoke to me x


----------



## Godsjewel

...David said to his servants, "Is the child dead?" And they said, "He is dead."
So David arose from the ground, washed, anointed himself, and changed his clothes; and he came into the house of the LORD and worshiped.
2 Samuel 12:19-20

Do not allow yourself to think that the men and women who occupy the pages of Scripture had easy, problem-free lives. Many found sorrow to be constant companions. Others knew the profound effect of mourning. So many sacrificed their bodies and their lives to carry the gospel. Thank God for those people! Because of the lives they lived we can learn priceless lessons to guide us through the struggles we face, such as infertility and loss.

Lets briefly look at David, an amazing, flawed man who loved God with all his heart. David entered into an affair with a married woman and she became pregnant. Because David was king, he could pretty much do whatever he wanted to do. Since he couldnt figure out a way to hide the sin he had committed, he decided to have his mistress husband murdered. Wow! What a biblical hero! David married his pregnant mistress, only to face the death of their baby early in their marriage. 

Just as if it were you, Davids heart was shattered when his tiny baby succumbed to death. For seven long days, he cried and prayed and begged God to change His holy mind and not take the life of his baby, but to no avail. David laid on floor, deflated by grief you may have faced yourself. It is at this point that we join this story. 

David has prayed. The baby died. What does David do now? 

So David arose from the ground, washed, anointed himself, and changed his clothes; and he came into the house of the LORD and worshiped.

There is no doubt that David didnt do things right every time. He made some big mistakes. However, there is something about David that we could all mimic. When he messed up, he admitted it to God, fell on his face and repented, and got his relationship with God back on track again. Even though his relationship with God was restored, David still had to face the death of his baby. It may have been easy for David to get mad and turn his back on God. After all, he made things right with God again. Why didnt God make things right with his baby and allow him to survive? These are answers we cannot know this side of eternity. All we can do is look at Davids actions following the babys death. Rather than turn his back on God, David got up, anointed himself, changed out of his mournful clothes and went to the house of the Lord to worship.

How could David worship? It must have meant that he really didnt love the baby. After all, its existence was nothing more than proof that David sinned, right? Wrong. Why would he weep for seven days straight if his heart strings had not been wrapped tightly around the babys little fingers? David loved this baby, and David was hurting. But David knew that God was still God and that circumstances could not change Gods worthiness to be praised. Not even the death of his baby. David worshipped through his devastation. He worshipped through tears. I believe that when worship mingles with tears of suffering, God is pleased and worship is accepted as a sweet fragrance. When you worship through your struggles, the very act of lifting your praise to the same God who allows the heartache to come signifies your faith in His plan, whether you understand His ways or not. What a beautiful offering.

As you think back over the lessons we have learned this week, why not commit to following in the footsteps of these champions of faith?

 Hannah worshipped God before her baby was born.

 Shadrach, Meschach and Abednego worshipped God whether He answered their prayer the way they wanted Him to or not.

 Habakkuk kicked up his heels with joy because of the goodness of God, even when everything around him was going wrong.

 Paul and Silas worshipped God during their struggles in sight of others around them. The lives of the people around them were changed.

 David didnt let hurt and sorrow stop him from worshipping.


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> Has anyone ever tried juicing? I've been through enough meds and want to try something natural. I just bought a juicer and a book called The Juicing Bible :thumbup: it has recipes for endometriosis, infertility and all sorts of other stuff. I thought why not, it will help me get in shape and possible help with fertility, that's a great combo. Plus hubby is going to do it with me, we are going to do a 10 day juicing fast for our spiritual and physical health. I am looking forward to seeing the benefits from it. We got inspired from my in-laws who told us to watch a documentary on Netflix called Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead. It's about a man who has this rare disease and figured that by juicing all natural stuff, that he may be able to heal the inside of his body. He was on the fast for 60 days and when he started he weighed about 320lbs I believe and was on around 13 medications. After the fast he lost around 90 lbs and is off all meds. You can look it up online and watch it there as well I believe. Just something else to help us along this journey.

I've read a lot about it, all really good things, but I've never taken the plunge and done it. You'll have to let me know how it turns out! Only good things can come from this, I think. :thumbup: 

I haven't heard that documentary, but I want to watch it know!



xxx_faithful said:


> BRK06 - Your a sweety! thanks for checking up on me i feel so special teehee. At first i was a little scared to write on here today(you will soon know why) but since you girls have been like breath to me, encouraging me with your stories, verses, quotes, sympathy and love. It wouldnt feel right not to share with you! And well infact, I need your prayers. Some days I didnt think I could make it through, one of you girls said the right thing, shared a link or simply made me feel like I wasnt alone. You all are infact the only people that know - yep even my hubby doesn't know as of yet.
> 
> Last night my Acupuncturist reminded me with a text to go and test so she could recommend some chinese herbs to prevent a further m/c. I was sitting down staring at the stick, when normally if it's 1 line i would get up impatiently and pretend i never tested at all to prevent myself from getting down. But something told me to sit and wait. So i waited. And waited. And eventually I got my BFP! I lifted my head to God and praised him once again, walking out to the kitchen chirpy as my husband was making us g/f homemade pizza.
> 
> It was this time last year I first became pregnant. I didnt know how long it would take for me to be pregnant again after I miscarried, oh how I begged and begged for this day to come again, but to be honest I am terrified to say the least. I am going to wait it out for another few weeks to have my 12 week scan.
> I will tell my husband the good news soon but not just yet. I thought I would share with you a poem I wrote recently.
> 
> I love you all and may we never stop asking God for our inner most desires of our heart.
> 
> X

Praise the Lord!! :happydance::happydance: I'm so happy for you and I'm praying for a happy and healthy nine months! :hugs::happydance::happydance:



Scottky said:


> xxx_faithful- CONGRATULATIONS!! I will be praying for a healthy pregnancy for you.
> 
> I have been hanging over in the starting clomid thread, I started a 50 mg dose yesterday. Please pray for me, I had a job interview today and go for another one on Monday. I am hoping that one of these will end in a job offer, I would really like to move into a full time job. Thanks in advance for your prayers :)


Praying for your job interviews! :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

I got some time alone so I took a test this morning and it was a BFP. I can't believe it! I started shaking when I saw that and am just so excited. The second line showed up before the control line, hoping that means it's a strong little one inside.

Thank You, Jesus, for this precious gift! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Praying4bump

Hi Ladies, 

It&#8217;s been a while since I posted on this thread but I have been lurking. I was struggling spiritually, not getting pregnant was my source of frustration with Jesus. I&#8217;ve been saved for 14 years, most of my adolescent years and all of my adult life. I&#8217;ve never expected that God was going to make life easier and I never expected that my all my prayers would get answered the way I wanted or as fast as I would like. I&#8217;ve always tried to use bad things or struggles to get closer to him rather then get angry and turn away. Last year June, we decided to start TTC, what do you know, that very month I started experiencing horrible pain in my ovaries and bad AF type cramps almost every day. I started having frequent UTI&#8217;s which also included blood and clots in my urine , which I never had before, TMI ALERT &#8211; horrible painful bowel movements, and exaggerated pregnancy symptoms, nausea, vomiting, fatigue, high temps, etc. At least one cyst ruptured causing my pelvic to get inflamed and an infection.

We started the journey of trying to figure out what was wrong with me. I was fortunate enough most of my life, I never really had any health issues (besides an occasional cold, flu, etc). I went to the ER a couple times, I had a CT scan, a Uroscopy, got prescribed different antibiotics. I was seeing my OBGYN every 6 weeks for an ultrasound because I had cyst but he wasn&#8217;t really telling me anything or comforting me. The day of my 3rd ultrasound, I walked out of the office and called another OBGYN and scheduled an appt. A week later he, on the first visit, he did an ultrasound but didn&#8217;t charge my insurance for it so that he can see what was going on. He explained the type of cyst that I had and he suggested BC for a month or two. A month later , the cysts were gone but I was still having excruciating pain. He suspected that I had endo. I was sad and disappointed but I wasn&#8217;t scared because I have a sister with endo and after she had 2 laps she became too fertile (lol). Though I cried, I was so grateful to God that we knew what the issue was. A month and a half later we had the lap and I was diagnosed with severe endo and my ob told us to try for six months on our own and if it didn&#8217;t happen, he will refer us to a specialist. We are on month 4. The scary thing is that sometimes I think I feel the endo growing back. 

Keep in mind that we started in June 2011, as if the health issues weren&#8217;t discouraging enough, 4 close family members got pregnant after we started trying. 1 was an &#8220;accident&#8221; and 3 got pregnant within 3 months. 3 of the babies are beautiful and healthy and the 4th will be here shortly. Don&#8217;t get me wrong, I am happy for all of them with all my heart and I prayed all the time for them to have a healthy happy 9 months and delivery, which they all have thus far. 

My struggle was with the fact that I had this desire for something that didn&#8217;t seem like it is supposed to be for me. I questioned my faith and God&#8217;s existence&#8230;that was the hardest part because I have never questioned my faith and I was so ashamed for doing so. I stopped reading my bible daily, I stopped reading morning messages about God. I even justified not going to church because I just wanted to be mad enough that God would hear me (Lol). I wanted to force him into submission, sad huh! Thank God he doesn&#8217;t give up on us!! God made me realize that throughout this process of ttc, he was giving me what I had already believed and feared&#8230;that I was infertile. The strongest, oldest fear for me since I was about 18 years old was that I would not be able to get pregnant and have a baby. I even convinced myself that I would be just as happy adopting (I still want to one day). I didn&#8217;t expect to have this overwhelming desire to also have a child that is part of me and my husband, the desire to feel a life growing inside me. Even before this process begin, I had more faith in not getting pregnant then in what God can do, what he did for Sarah, Rebekah and Rachel. 

I understand now that I must work on my faith in him and trust his timing and let go of my fears. I&#8217;d love to end this testimony stating that I&#8217;m pregnant but I&#8217;m not (lol). As much as I want to get pregnant, I don&#8217;t want God to reward my faithlessness and fear. AF is due today and I&#8217;m okay with that. I wanted to share my testimony. I know it will happen when he feels the time is right. Lord, I pray that you continue to use my struggles to get closer to you so that I can better serve you all the days of my life. AMEN. 

Baby dust ladies!!! I'm praying for you!!


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> I got some time alone so I took a test this morning and it was a BFP. I can't believe it! I started shaking when I saw that and am just so excited. The second line showed up before the control line, hoping that means it's a strong little one inside.
> 
> Thank You, Jesus, for this precious gift! :happydance::happydance:

YAY!!! Thank you Jesus! :wohoo:

I'm so glad that I am sharing this wonderful journey with you and will continue to keep you and your family in my prayers.

Lord, you are awesome and you show it everyday in the lives of these ladies!


----------



## Godsjewel

Praying4bump said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Its been a while since I posted on this thread but I have been lurking. I was struggling spiritually, not getting pregnant was my source of frustration with Jesus. Ive been saved for 14 years, most of my adolescent years and all of my adult life. Ive never expected that God was going to make life easier and I never expected that my all my prayers would get answered the way I wanted or as fast as I would like. Ive always tried to use bad things or struggles to get closer to him rather then get angry and turn away. Last year June, we decided to start TTC, what do you know, that very month I started experiencing horrible pain in my ovaries and bad AF type cramps almost every day. I started having frequent UTIs which also included blood and clots in my urine , which I never had before, TMI ALERT  horrible painful bowel movements, and exaggerated pregnancy symptoms, nausea, vomiting, fatigue, high temps, etc. At least one cyst ruptured causing my pelvic to get inflamed and an infection.
> 
> We started the journey of trying to figure out what was wrong with me. I was fortunate enough most of my life, I never really had any health issues (besides an occasional cold, flu, etc). I went to the ER a couple times, I had a CT scan, a Uroscopy, got prescribed different antibiotics. I was seeing my OBGYN every 6 weeks for an ultrasound because I had cyst but he wasnt really telling me anything or comforting me. The day of my 3rd ultrasound, I walked out of the office and called another OBGYN and scheduled an appt. A week later he, on the first visit, he did an ultrasound but didnt charge my insurance for it so that he can see what was going on. He explained the type of cyst that I had and he suggested BC for a month or two. A month later , the cysts were gone but I was still having excruciating pain. He suspected that I had endo. I was sad and disappointed but I wasnt scared because I have a sister with endo and after she had 2 laps she became too fertile (lol). Though I cried, I was so grateful to God that we knew what the issue was. A month and a half later we had the lap and I was diagnosed with severe endo and my ob told us to try for six months on our own and if it didnt happen, he will refer us to a specialist. We are on month 4. The scary thing is that sometimes I think I feel the endo growing back.
> 
> Keep in mind that we started in June 2011, as if the health issues werent discouraging enough, 4 close family members got pregnant after we started trying. 1 was an accident and 3 got pregnant within 3 months. 3 of the babies are beautiful and healthy and the 4th will be here shortly. Dont get me wrong, I am happy for all of them with all my heart and I prayed all the time for them to have a healthy happy 9 months and delivery, which they all have thus far.
> 
> My struggle was with the fact that I had this desire for something that didnt seem like it is supposed to be for me. I questioned my faith and Gods existencethat was the hardest part because I have never questioned my faith and I was so ashamed for doing so. I stopped reading my bible daily, I stopped reading morning messages about God. I even justified not going to church because I just wanted to be mad enough that God would hear me (Lol). I wanted to force him into submission, sad huh! Thank God he doesnt give up on us!! God made me realize that throughout this process of ttc, he was giving me what I had already believed and fearedthat I was infertile. The strongest, oldest fear for me since I was about 18 years old was that I would not be able to get pregnant and have a baby. I even convinced myself that I would be just as happy adopting (I still want to one day). I didnt expect to have this overwhelming desire to also have a child that is part of me and my husband, the desire to feel a life growing inside me. Even before this process begin, I had more faith in not getting pregnant then in what God can do, what he did for Sarah, Rebekah and Rachel.
> 
> I understand now that I must work on my faith in him and trust his timing and let go of my fears. Id love to end this testimony stating that Im pregnant but Im not (lol). As much as I want to get pregnant, I dont want God to reward my faithlessness and fear. AF is due today and Im okay with that. I wanted to share my testimony. I know it will happen when he feels the time is right. Lord, I pray that you continue to use my struggles to get closer to you so that I can better serve you all the days of my life. AMEN.
> 
> Baby dust ladies!!! I'm praying for you!!



You are so precious hun! Thank you for not being afraid to share your story with us and Im sure most of us have been in your shoes. 

I too have endometriosis and had a lap done 2 years ago and another last October. I had moderate endo and this last time the doctor was very optimistic saying he got all the endo, scar tissue and cysts and I was all cleaned up and didnt see a reason why I wouldnt get pregnant within the next couple of months after the surgery. Like you, I wish I could announce I was pregnant, but I am currently on my 9 month after surgery and on my period.

God has a plan that we cant see and one day, when its revealed to us, we are going to rejoice in His perfect timing.

Know we are all here for you and its ok to go through the ups and downs of ttc, we are human and have hearts that yearn to be a mother and that will sometimes drive us crazy. Keep your faith in the Father and all things will work for good.


----------



## InChristAlone

xxx_faithful said:


> This short story was inspired by a baby book I was given and began to write in, though felt saddened of the thought of rubbing away what I had previously written in days of full anticipation and excitement. It felt like I would be erasing the only memories I had, erasing her as if she was never here at all and didn't matter. When the truth is, she was just as much of a person as you and I. With her tiny heartbeat that once beated inside my tummy, she will be remembered always.
> 
> *My Short Story*
> 
> After miscarrying at 10.5wks, to what would have been my first, it was important that we tried again for a baby pretty much straight away. After hesitantly listening to my sisters advice, *"You need to respect your body with what it has just gone through. Show it love, give it time to heal."* From those words alone I knew I had to painfully refocus my attention back on myself, and begin along the path of self-healing. Little did I know I began the path of self-discovery.
> 
> I tried everything from colonics to detoxes, eliminating diets to exchanging my much loved high impact cardio classes to gentle swimming, steam rooms and meditation. For the next several months it was as if I had went into my own hand made, self-inflicted man cave and only came up for air when I felt it was completely necessary. I refrained from seeing certain friends, mums with toddlers, babies, anyone that was remotely close to trying for one! I washed all my vegies with vinegar, took supplements to decrease copper toxicity from water pipes, and even went as far as seeing a psychologist to a spiritualist. You name it, I had tried it.
> 
> I would reminisce over and over each month how far along I would be, the size my belly would of been, when it would of begun to kick. Being around people would continually remind me of what I just went through, and if they didnt ask me how I felt, I would soon remind them. I felt like it took 5 whole months of crying out to God, asking God, and back to crying out to God at why I had to go through this. It was as if I felt I had gone through so much in my life already God couldn't possibly allow anything more to happen to me. He knew I was a genuinely good person, went out of my way to help those in need, and spent my entire life from a child devoted to him. *But at the end of the day Ive learnt, it wasnt if I deserved it or not, it wasnt if I had done something wrong in his eyes, it wasnt down to his love for me. But what he wanted me to learn .. what he wanted to show me. *
> 
> After the tantrums, the tears, and the self-indulged pity, one thing I know for sure was God never and I mean never left my side. Right after the first initial ache in my abdomen, he placed an immense, an indescribable blanket of love that covered my entire body from the top of my head to the tip of my purple coloured toes. Never in my life have I felt so much of his love through the deepest of pain. *It was un-denying that he loved me. *
> 
> I remember lying on my back on the shower floor with boiling shower water beaming down on my stomach, which was by then the only thing that numbed the pain of my cervix bone feeling like it was breaking. Lying there whilst water began to rise up around me, I was oblivious to realise what was clogging the drain was that which was leaving my body.
> 
> To this day I don't know if I can say I fully understand the reasons for his ways or his un-willingness to interfere and save my potential loss. But what a very wise friend once said to me is, "Sometimes you won't always know at the time the reason why things happen, but just accept that one day you will."
> 
> God has shaped me, tested me, taught me, tried me, convicted me. He has comforted me, protected me, cleansed me, purified me, cherished me.
> 
> I stand here again before my father with a blessing in my womb. _I do not know what the days will bring me, nor have I learnt that I want to. But if there's any way I should stand, is its through the strength, courage and comfort of the one that knows me best._
> Our father is the creator of love. May we never doubt his love through the tears. His love is intangible, unchangeable, everlasting.
> 
> xxx_faithful

Thank you so much for sharing this, you are awesome! I'm so inspired by your strength and faithfulness. Bless you and breaking off any sense of worry for you in Jesus name, Holy Spirit bring your supernatural peace that she may know your touch at this special time in her life. I just pray joy, happiness and blessings for you xx


----------



## InChristAlone

beckysprayer said:


> I got some time alone so I took a test this morning and it was a BFP. I can't believe it! I started shaking when I saw that and am just so excited. The second line showed up before the control line, hoping that means it's a strong little one inside.
> 
> Thank You, Jesus, for this precious gift! :happydance::happydance:

Yay!! Congratulations! Praise you God! Praying big blessings for you and joy at this special time xx


----------



## InChristAlone

Praying4bump said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Its been a while since I posted on this thread but I have been lurking. I was struggling spiritually, not getting pregnant was my source of frustration with Jesus. Ive been saved for 14 years, most of my adolescent years and all of my adult life. Ive never expected that God was going to make life easier and I never expected that my all my prayers would get answered the way I wanted or as fast as I would like. Ive always tried to use bad things or struggles to get closer to him rather then get angry and turn away. Last year June, we decided to start TTC, what do you know, that very month I started experiencing horrible pain in my ovaries and bad AF type cramps almost every day. I started having frequent UTIs which also included blood and clots in my urine , which I never had before, TMI ALERT  horrible painful bowel movements, and exaggerated pregnancy symptoms, nausea, vomiting, fatigue, high temps, etc. At least one cyst ruptured causing my pelvic to get inflamed and an infection.
> 
> We started the journey of trying to figure out what was wrong with me. I was fortunate enough most of my life, I never really had any health issues (besides an occasional cold, flu, etc). I went to the ER a couple times, I had a CT scan, a Uroscopy, got prescribed different antibiotics. I was seeing my OBGYN every 6 weeks for an ultrasound because I had cyst but he wasnt really telling me anything or comforting me. The day of my 3rd ultrasound, I walked out of the office and called another OBGYN and scheduled an appt. A week later he, on the first visit, he did an ultrasound but didnt charge my insurance for it so that he can see what was going on. He explained the type of cyst that I had and he suggested BC for a month or two. A month later , the cysts were gone but I was still having excruciating pain. He suspected that I had endo. I was sad and disappointed but I wasnt scared because I have a sister with endo and after she had 2 laps she became too fertile (lol). Though I cried, I was so grateful to God that we knew what the issue was. A month and a half later we had the lap and I was diagnosed with severe endo and my ob told us to try for six months on our own and if it didnt happen, he will refer us to a specialist. We are on month 4. The scary thing is that sometimes I think I feel the endo growing back.
> 
> Keep in mind that we started in June 2011, as if the health issues werent discouraging enough, 4 close family members got pregnant after we started trying. 1 was an accident and 3 got pregnant within 3 months. 3 of the babies are beautiful and healthy and the 4th will be here shortly. Dont get me wrong, I am happy for all of them with all my heart and I prayed all the time for them to have a healthy happy 9 months and delivery, which they all have thus far.
> 
> My struggle was with the fact that I had this desire for something that didnt seem like it is supposed to be for me. I questioned my faith and Gods existencethat was the hardest part because I have never questioned my faith and I was so ashamed for doing so. I stopped reading my bible daily, I stopped reading morning messages about God. I even justified not going to church because I just wanted to be mad enough that God would hear me (Lol). I wanted to force him into submission, sad huh! Thank God he doesnt give up on us!! God made me realize that throughout this process of ttc, he was giving me what I had already believed and fearedthat I was infertile. The strongest, oldest fear for me since I was about 18 years old was that I would not be able to get pregnant and have a baby. I even convinced myself that I would be just as happy adopting (I still want to one day). I didnt expect to have this overwhelming desire to also have a child that is part of me and my husband, the desire to feel a life growing inside me. Even before this process begin, I had more faith in not getting pregnant then in what God can do, what he did for Sarah, Rebekah and Rachel.
> 
> I understand now that I must work on my faith in him and trust his timing and let go of my fears. Id love to end this testimony stating that Im pregnant but Im not (lol). As much as I want to get pregnant, I dont want God to reward my faithlessness and fear. AF is due today and Im okay with that. I wanted to share my testimony. I know it will happen when he feels the time is right. Lord, I pray that you continue to use my struggles to get closer to you so that I can better serve you all the days of my life. AMEN.
> 
> Baby dust ladies!!! I'm praying for you!!

Wow thank you so much for sharing your story and for your honesty. I guess we don't always understand why things do & don't happen, but at the heart of it is laying it down and handing it to God - really easily said, and not so easily done! I think that the journey that you've been on and how you have used it to get closer to Him is so awesome. Thank you so much for sharing and praying big blessings for you and that you would just know so much His hand on your life, I pray protection over that sense of closeness that in the hard times, He is still right by your side. You're so precious to Him and He loves you so much. Big blessings & thanks for blessing me with your story & sharing your experience xx


----------



## BRK06

beckysprayer said:


> I got some time alone so I took a test this morning and it was a BFP. I can't believe it! I started shaking when I saw that and am just so excited. The second line showed up before the control line, hoping that means it's a strong little one inside.
> 
> Thank You, Jesus, for this precious gift! :happydance::happydance:

Wow!!! The Lord is pouring His blessings upon us this month! Thank you Jesus! :happydance:

Congrats Sweetie!! I'm so glad you've gotten your BFP! A VERY H&H 9 months to you :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

beckysprayer said:


> I got some time alone so I took a test this morning and it was a BFP. I can't believe it! I started shaking when I saw that and am just so excited. The second line showed up before the control line, hoping that means it's a strong little one inside.
> 
> Thank You, Jesus, for this precious gift! :happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: congratulations hun I pray the Lord will bless you and the baby and the entire pregnancy xxx


----------



## PrincessBree

xxx_faithful said:


> BRK06 - Your a sweety! thanks for checking up on me i feel so special teehee. At first i was a little scared to write on here today(you will soon know why) but since you girls have been like breath to me, encouraging me with your stories, verses, quotes, sympathy and love. It wouldnt feel right not to share with you! And well infact, I need your prayers. Some days I didnt think I could make it through, one of you girls said the right thing, shared a link or simply made me feel like I wasnt alone. You all are infact the only people that know - yep even my hubby doesn't know as of yet.
> 
> Last night my Acupuncturist reminded me with a text to go and test so she could recommend some chinese herbs to prevent a further m/c. I was sitting down staring at the stick, when normally if it's 1 line i would get up impatiently and pretend i never tested at all to prevent myself from getting down. But something told me to sit and wait. So i waited. And waited. And eventually I got my BFP! I lifted my head to God and praised him once again, walking out to the kitchen chirpy as my husband was making us g/f homemade pizza.
> 
> It was this time last year I first became pregnant. I didnt know how long it would take for me to be pregnant again after I miscarried, oh how I begged and begged for this day to come again, but to be honest I am terrified to say the least. I am going to wait it out for another few weeks to have my 12 week scan.
> I will tell my husband the good news soon but not just yet. I thought I would share with you a poem I wrote recently.
> 
> I love you all and may we never stop asking God for our inner most desires of our heart.
> 
> X

:happydance::happydance:Awww yay I had been watching your posts and the symptoms you had been describing thinking YEP this is it!!!I am so happy for you hun God bless your 9 months xxxx


----------



## BRK06

Praying4bump said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Its been a while since I posted on this thread but I have been lurking. I was struggling spiritually, not getting pregnant was my source of frustration with Jesus. Ive been saved for 14 years, most of my adolescent years and all of my adult life. Ive never expected that God was going to make life easier and I never expected that my all my prayers would get answered the way I wanted or as fast as I would like. Ive always tried to use bad things or struggles to get closer to him rather then get angry and turn away. Last year June, we decided to start TTC, what do you know, that very month I started experiencing horrible pain in my ovaries and bad AF type cramps almost every day. I started having frequent UTIs which also included blood and clots in my urine , which I never had before, TMI ALERT  horrible painful bowel movements, and exaggerated pregnancy symptoms, nausea, vomiting, fatigue, high temps, etc. At least one cyst ruptured causing my pelvic to get inflamed and an infection.
> 
> We started the journey of trying to figure out what was wrong with me. I was fortunate enough most of my life, I never really had any health issues (besides an occasional cold, flu, etc). I went to the ER a couple times, I had a CT scan, a Uroscopy, got prescribed different antibiotics. I was seeing my OBGYN every 6 weeks for an ultrasound because I had cyst but he wasnt really telling me anything or comforting me. The day of my 3rd ultrasound, I walked out of the office and called another OBGYN and scheduled an appt. A week later he, on the first visit, he did an ultrasound but didnt charge my insurance for it so that he can see what was going on. He explained the type of cyst that I had and he suggested BC for a month or two. A month later , the cysts were gone but I was still having excruciating pain. He suspected that I had endo. I was sad and disappointed but I wasnt scared because I have a sister with endo and after she had 2 laps she became too fertile (lol). Though I cried, I was so grateful to God that we knew what the issue was. A month and a half later we had the lap and I was diagnosed with severe endo and my ob told us to try for six months on our own and if it didnt happen, he will refer us to a specialist. We are on month 4. The scary thing is that sometimes I think I feel the endo growing back.
> 
> Keep in mind that we started in June 2011, as if the health issues werent discouraging enough, 4 close family members got pregnant after we started trying. 1 was an accident and 3 got pregnant within 3 months. 3 of the babies are beautiful and healthy and the 4th will be here shortly. Dont get me wrong, I am happy for all of them with all my heart and I prayed all the time for them to have a healthy happy 9 months and delivery, which they all have thus far.
> 
> My struggle was with the fact that I had this desire for something that didnt seem like it is supposed to be for me. I questioned my faith and Gods existencethat was the hardest part because I have never questioned my faith and I was so ashamed for doing so. I stopped reading my bible daily, I stopped reading morning messages about God. I even justified not going to church because I just wanted to be mad enough that God would hear me (Lol). I wanted to force him into submission, sad huh! Thank God he doesnt give up on us!! God made me realize that throughout this process of ttc, he was giving me what I had already believed and fearedthat I was infertile. The strongest, oldest fear for me since I was about 18 years old was that I would not be able to get pregnant and have a baby. I even convinced myself that I would be just as happy adopting (I still want to one day). I didnt expect to have this overwhelming desire to also have a child that is part of me and my husband, the desire to feel a life growing inside me. Even before this process begin, I had more faith in not getting pregnant then in what God can do, what he did for Sarah, Rebekah and Rachel.
> 
> I understand now that I must work on my faith in him and trust his timing and let go of my fears. Id love to end this testimony stating that Im pregnant but Im not (lol). As much as I want to get pregnant, I dont want God to reward my faithlessness and fear. AF is due today and Im okay with that. I wanted to share my testimony. I know it will happen when he feels the time is right. Lord, I pray that you continue to use my struggles to get closer to you so that I can better serve you all the days of my life. AMEN.
> 
> Baby dust ladies!!! I'm praying for you!!

Welcome back Sis! Thank you for sharing your testimony :hugs: I'll pray for you and the healing of your body. Nothing is impossible for the Great Physician!! We have to rest in Him and trust that He has this all figured out. It's not always the easiest thing, but He makes it worth it :)


----------



## BRK06

One day Jesus is looking within some leaves and could not find any fruit on a fig tree, for the fruit appears the same time as the leaves do on a fig tree. Jesus then SPOKE to the fig tree out loud, for The Bible tells us that the disciples heard Him. *Next Jesus and the disciples go to the temple and then in the evening they leave the City. *The Bible then tells us, In the morning, as they went along, they saw the fig tree withered from the roots. 21 Peter remembered and said to Jesus, "Rabbi, look! *The fig tree you cursed has withered!" *22 "HAVE FAITH IN GOD," Jesus answered. *23 "I tell you the truth, if anyone SAYS to this mountain, 'Go, throw yourself into the sea,' and DOES NOT DOUBT IN HIS HEART BUT BELIEVES that what he SAYS will happen, it WILL BE DONE for him. 24 Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask for in prayer, BELIEVE THAT YOU HAVE RECEIVED IT, and IT WILL BE yours. (Mark 11:20-24)

Jesus speaks to this tree, this object and the disciples hear it. *So, Jesus spoke out loud to an OBJECT and told it what to do. *Then what happened? *TIME! *He spoke to the tree and then the next morning they are all walking by the tree again. *Now, Jesus did NOT spend all night after He spoke to that tree and doubt or worry if what He said to the object was going to happen or not. *And when He spoke at first, you could not see that anything had happened, His Words were working from THE INSIDE OUT! *When we speak to an object or situation what God says we can, and WAIT and let TIME do its thing, we will eventually see our Words of Faith were working all the time. *Our Faith will make a demand on that object or situation to change, if we do not stop and begin speaking AGAINST our Words of Faith that weve already spoken! *

When Peter said, "Rabbi, look! *The fig tree you cursed has withered!" *Jesus took that opportunity and very moment to teach His students, and what was the subject? *"HAVE FAITH IN GOD," Jesus answered. *Jesus did not say, Well, Peter I wanted to show you some gardening tips! *OR Peter, that was good you noticed that we are traveling on the right way by the fig tree. *NO! *Jesus was using what the disciples had seen as a teaching tool to show them How To Have Faith In God For Something! *Jesus was showing them and us that we must SPEAK what we BELIEVE and have NO DOUBT and then we shall have what we SAY! *And Jesus said, IF ANYONE would do this it would work for them! *Will all the Anyones please say, Amen! * Church, it is time for us to begin speaking to our circumstances what God says, and not doubt and believe what we say WILL COME TO PASS! *It is time for us to learn and master The HAVE FAITH IN GOD Lesson! *Its our time Church to exercise the teaching that Jesus was instructing His first disciples that day long ago. *We, His present disciples are the ones in His Class now and like that day with the fig tree the subject He wants us to learn is to . . . HAVE FAITH IN GOD!
-Jamie Carte

Scripture of the Day: *The next day as they were leaving Bethany, Jesus was hungry. *13 Seeing in the distance a fig tree in leaf, he went to find out if it had any fruit. *When he reached it, he found nothing but leaves, because it was not the season for figs. 14 Then he said to the tree, "May no one ever eat fruit from you again." *And his disciples heard him say it. - Mark 11:12-14 (NIV)


On a humorous note, this story in Mark always makes me laugh! I know how my hubby gets kind of cranky when he is really hungry and I get the mental image of Jesus (with his hungry bear man-side coming out) throwing His hands in the air, as if to say, "Ok! Fine! Be that way... I'll just take care of you!" hahaha Poor Fig tree... :laugh2:


----------



## HisGrace

Praise God for the BFPs! :happydance: He is faithful! I am so happy for the both of you. I pray His protection over you and your babies. May His angels encamp around you so that you don't even scratch your foot on a rock. I am so happy for you both.


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> One day Jesus is looking within some leaves and could not find any fruit on a fig tree, for the fruit appears the same time as the leaves do on a fig tree. Jesus then SPOKE to the fig tree out loud, for The Bible tells us that the disciples heard Him. *Next Jesus and the disciples go to the temple and then in the evening they leave the City. *The Bible then tells us, In the morning, as they went along, they saw the fig tree withered from the roots. 21 Peter remembered and said to Jesus, "Rabbi, look! *The fig tree you cursed has withered!" *22 "HAVE FAITH IN GOD," Jesus answered. *23 "I tell you the truth, if anyone SAYS to this mountain, 'Go, throw yourself into the sea,' and DOES NOT DOUBT IN HIS HEART BUT BELIEVES that what he SAYS will happen, it WILL BE DONE for him. 24 Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask for in prayer, BELIEVE THAT YOU HAVE RECEIVED IT, and IT WILL BE yours. (Mark 11:20-24)
> 
> Jesus speaks to this tree, this object and the disciples hear it. *So, Jesus spoke out loud to an OBJECT and told it what to do. *Then what happened? *TIME! *He spoke to the tree and then the next morning they are all walking by the tree again. *Now, Jesus did NOT spend all night after He spoke to that tree and doubt or worry if what He said to the object was going to happen or not. *And when He spoke at first, you could not see that anything had happened, His Words were working from THE INSIDE OUT! *When we speak to an object or situation what God says we can, and WAIT and let TIME do its thing, we will eventually see our Words of Faith were working all the time. *Our Faith will make a demand on that object or situation to change, if we do not stop and begin speaking AGAINST our Words of Faith that weve already spoken! *
> 
> When Peter said, "Rabbi, look! *The fig tree you cursed has withered!" *Jesus took that opportunity and very moment to teach His students, and what was the subject? *"HAVE FAITH IN GOD," Jesus answered. *Jesus did not say, Well, Peter I wanted to show you some gardening tips! *OR Peter, that was good you noticed that we are traveling on the right way by the fig tree. *NO! *Jesus was using what the disciples had seen as a teaching tool to show them How To Have Faith In God For Something! *Jesus was showing them and us that we must SPEAK what we BELIEVE and have NO DOUBT and then we shall have what we SAY! *And Jesus said, IF ANYONE would do this it would work for them! *Will all the Anyones please say, Amen! * Church, it is time for us to begin speaking to our circumstances what God says, and not doubt and believe what we say WILL COME TO PASS! *It is time for us to learn and master The HAVE FAITH IN GOD Lesson! *Its our time Church to exercise the teaching that Jesus was instructing His first disciples that day long ago. *We, His present disciples are the ones in His Class now and like that day with the fig tree the subject He wants us to learn is to . . . HAVE FAITH IN GOD!
> -Jamie Carte
> 
> Scripture of the Day: *The next day as they were leaving Bethany, Jesus was hungry. *13 Seeing in the distance a fig tree in leaf, he went to find out if it had any fruit. *When he reached it, he found nothing but leaves, because it was not the season for figs. 14 Then he said to the tree, "May no one ever eat fruit from you again." *And his disciples heard him say it. - Mark 11:12-14 (NIV)
> 
> 
> On a humorous note, this story in Mark always makes me laugh! I know how my hubby gets kind of cranky when he is really hungry and I get the mental image of Jesus (with his hungry bear man-side coming out) throwing His hands in the air, as if to say, "Ok! Fine! Be that way... I'll just take care of you!" hahaha Poor Fig tree... :laugh2:

AMEN!!!

Body be healed and concieve!!!


----------



## minimoocow

beckysprayer said:


> I got some time alone so I took a test this morning and it was a BFP. I can't believe it! I started shaking when I saw that and am just so excited. The second line showed up before the control line, hoping that means it's a strong little one inside.
> 
> Thank You, Jesus, for this precious gift! :happydance::happydance:

Congrats :happydance: 

What a lovely end to the week!




I'm just planning my sunday school session . . . I have completely free reign to do whatever I want (we don't have a plan or even a theme) which is good but kind of scary at the same time. There are only a handful of youngsters, mostly between 11 and 16 so we're going to listen to Lily Allen's The fear (clean version of course!) and then discuss celebrities and peer pressure finishing off with Matthew 6 19-34 which is my favourite Bible passage. I like to encourage discussion and then take it to the Bible for guidance rather than do Bible study since I think its more applicable to real life that way. Bible study is good but you can be a good theologian without having a faith . . . 

Therefore I tell you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat or drink; or about your body, what you will wear. Is not life more important than food, and the body more important than clothes? 26Look at the birds of the air; they do not sow or reap or store away in barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not much more valuable than they? 27Who of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life?"


----------



## Praying4bump

Godsjewel said:


> Praying4bump said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> It&#8217;s been a while since I posted on this thread but I have been lurking. I was struggling spiritually, not getting pregnant was my source of frustration with Jesus. I&#8217;ve been saved for 14 years, most of my adolescent years and all of my adult life. I&#8217;ve never expected that God was going to make life easier and I never expected that my all my prayers would get answered the way I wanted or as fast as I would like. I&#8217;ve always tried to use bad things or struggles to get closer to him rather then get angry and turn away. Last year June, we decided to start TTC, what do you know, that very month I started experiencing horrible pain in my ovaries and bad AF type cramps almost every day. I started having frequent UTI&#8217;s which also included blood and clots in my urine , which I never had before, TMI ALERT &#8211; horrible painful bowel movements, and exaggerated pregnancy symptoms, nausea, vomiting, fatigue, high temps, etc. At least one cyst ruptured causing my pelvic to get inflamed and an infection.
> 
> We started the journey of trying to figure out what was wrong with me. I was fortunate enough most of my life, I never really had any health issues (besides an occasional cold, flu, etc). I went to the ER a couple times, I had a CT scan, a Uroscopy, got prescribed different antibiotics. I was seeing my OBGYN every 6 weeks for an ultrasound because I had cyst but he wasn&#8217;t really telling me anything or comforting me. The day of my 3rd ultrasound, I walked out of the office and called another OBGYN and scheduled an appt. A week later he, on the first visit, he did an ultrasound but didn&#8217;t charge my insurance for it so that he can see what was going on. He explained the type of cyst that I had and he suggested BC for a month or two. A month later , the cysts were gone but I was still having excruciating pain. He suspected that I had endo. I was sad and disappointed but I wasn&#8217;t scared because I have a sister with endo and after she had 2 laps she became too fertile (lol). Though I cried, I was so grateful to God that we knew what the issue was. A month and a half later we had the lap and I was diagnosed with severe endo and my ob told us to try for six months on our own and if it didn&#8217;t happen, he will refer us to a specialist. We are on month 4. The scary thing is that sometimes I think I feel the endo growing back.
> 
> Keep in mind that we started in June 2011, as if the health issues weren&#8217;t discouraging enough, 4 close family members got pregnant after we started trying. 1 was an &#8220;accident&#8221; and 3 got pregnant within 3 months. 3 of the babies are beautiful and healthy and the 4th will be here shortly. Don&#8217;t get me wrong, I am happy for all of them with all my heart and I prayed all the time for them to have a healthy happy 9 months and delivery, which they all have thus far.
> 
> My struggle was with the fact that I had this desire for something that didn&#8217;t seem like it is supposed to be for me. I questioned my faith and God&#8217;s existence&#8230;that was the hardest part because I have never questioned my faith and I was so ashamed for doing so. I stopped reading my bible daily, I stopped reading morning messages about God. I even justified not going to church because I just wanted to be mad enough that God would hear me (Lol). I wanted to force him into submission, sad huh! Thank God he doesn&#8217;t give up on us!! God made me realize that throughout this process of ttc, he was giving me what I had already believed and feared&#8230;that I was infertile. The strongest, oldest fear for me since I was about 18 years old was that I would not be able to get pregnant and have a baby. I even convinced myself that I would be just as happy adopting (I still want to one day). I didn&#8217;t expect to have this overwhelming desire to also have a child that is part of me and my husband, the desire to feel a life growing inside me. Even before this process begin, I had more faith in not getting pregnant then in what God can do, what he did for Sarah, Rebekah and Rachel.
> 
> I understand now that I must work on my faith in him and trust his timing and let go of my fears. I&#8217;d love to end this testimony stating that I&#8217;m pregnant but I&#8217;m not (lol). As much as I want to get pregnant, I don&#8217;t want God to reward my faithlessness and fear. AF is due today and I&#8217;m okay with that. I wanted to share my testimony. I know it will happen when he feels the time is right. Lord, I pray that you continue to use my struggles to get closer to you so that I can better serve you all the days of my life. AMEN.
> 
> Baby dust ladies!!! I'm praying for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are so precious hun! Thank you for not being afraid to share your story with us and I&#8217;m sure most of us have been in your shoes.
> 
> I too have endometriosis and had a lap done 2 years ago and another last October. I had moderate endo and this last time the doctor was very optimistic saying he got all the endo, scar tissue and cysts and I was all cleaned up and didn&#8217;t see a reason why I wouldn&#8217;t get pregnant within the next couple of months after the surgery. Like you, I wish I could announce I was pregnant, but I am currently on my 9 month after surgery and on my period.
> 
> God has a plan that we can&#8217;t see and one day, when it&#8217;s revealed to us, we are going to rejoice in His perfect timing.
> 
> Know we are all here for you and it&#8217;s ok to go through the ups and downs of ttc, we are human and have hearts that yearn to be a mother and that will sometimes drive us crazy. Keep your faith in the Father and all things will work for good.Click to expand...

Thank you! You should also know that my sister suffered with endo since she was a teenager. She tried for many years to conceive and when she did, she would miscarry or have to terminate. She also had two laps before finally carrying to term. And she just had her 4th healthy child.


----------



## Praying4bump

InChristAlone said:


> Praying4bump said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Its been a while since I posted on this thread but I have been lurking. I was struggling spiritually, not getting pregnant was my source of frustration with Jesus. Ive been saved for 14 years, most of my adolescent years and all of my adult life. Ive never expected that God was going to make life easier and I never expected that my all my prayers would get answered the way I wanted or as fast as I would like. Ive always tried to use bad things or struggles to get closer to him rather then get angry and turn away. Last year June, we decided to start TTC, what do you know, that very month I started experiencing horrible pain in my ovaries and bad AF type cramps almost every day. I started having frequent UTIs which also included blood and clots in my urine , which I never had before, TMI ALERT  horrible painful bowel movements, and exaggerated pregnancy symptoms, nausea, vomiting, fatigue, high temps, etc. At least one cyst ruptured causing my pelvic to get inflamed and an infection.
> 
> We started the journey of trying to figure out what was wrong with me. I was fortunate enough most of my life, I never really had any health issues (besides an occasional cold, flu, etc). I went to the ER a couple times, I had a CT scan, a Uroscopy, got prescribed different antibiotics. I was seeing my OBGYN every 6 weeks for an ultrasound because I had cyst but he wasnt really telling me anything or comforting me. The day of my 3rd ultrasound, I walked out of the office and called another OBGYN and scheduled an appt. A week later he, on the first visit, he did an ultrasound but didnt charge my insurance for it so that he can see what was going on. He explained the type of cyst that I had and he suggested BC for a month or two. A month later , the cysts were gone but I was still having excruciating pain. He suspected that I had endo. I was sad and disappointed but I wasnt scared because I have a sister with endo and after she had 2 laps she became too fertile (lol). Though I cried, I was so grateful to God that we knew what the issue was. A month and a half later we had the lap and I was diagnosed with severe endo and my ob told us to try for six months on our own and if it didnt happen, he will refer us to a specialist. We are on month 4. The scary thing is that sometimes I think I feel the endo growing back.
> 
> Keep in mind that we started in June 2011, as if the health issues werent discouraging enough, 4 close family members got pregnant after we started trying. 1 was an accident and 3 got pregnant within 3 months. 3 of the babies are beautiful and healthy and the 4th will be here shortly. Dont get me wrong, I am happy for all of them with all my heart and I prayed all the time for them to have a healthy happy 9 months and delivery, which they all have thus far.
> 
> My struggle was with the fact that I had this desire for something that didnt seem like it is supposed to be for me. I questioned my faith and Gods existencethat was the hardest part because I have never questioned my faith and I was so ashamed for doing so. I stopped reading my bible daily, I stopped reading morning messages about God. I even justified not going to church because I just wanted to be mad enough that God would hear me (Lol). I wanted to force him into submission, sad huh! Thank God he doesnt give up on us!! God made me realize that throughout this process of ttc, he was giving me what I had already believed and fearedthat I was infertile. The strongest, oldest fear for me since I was about 18 years old was that I would not be able to get pregnant and have a baby. I even convinced myself that I would be just as happy adopting (I still want to one day). I didnt expect to have this overwhelming desire to also have a child that is part of me and my husband, the desire to feel a life growing inside me. Even before this process begin, I had more faith in not getting pregnant then in what God can do, what he did for Sarah, Rebekah and Rachel.
> 
> I understand now that I must work on my faith in him and trust his timing and let go of my fears. Id love to end this testimony stating that Im pregnant but Im not (lol). As much as I want to get pregnant, I dont want God to reward my faithlessness and fear. AF is due today and Im okay with that. I wanted to share my testimony. I know it will happen when he feels the time is right. Lord, I pray that you continue to use my struggles to get closer to you so that I can better serve you all the days of my life. AMEN.
> 
> Baby dust ladies!!! I'm praying for you!!
> 
> Wow thank you so much for sharing your story and for your honesty. I guess we don't always understand why things do & don't happen, but at the heart of it is laying it down and handing it to God - really easily said, and not so easily done! I think that the journey that you've been on and how you have used it to get closer to Him is so awesome. Thank you so much for sharing and praying big blessings for you and that you would just know so much His hand on your life, I pray protection over that sense of closeness that in the hard times, He is still right by your side. You're so precious to Him and He loves you so much. Big blessings & thanks for blessing me with your story & sharing your experience xxClick to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Praying4bump

brk06 said:


> praying4bump said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> 
> its been a while since i posted on this thread but i have been lurking. I was struggling spiritually, not getting pregnant was my source of frustration with jesus. Ive been saved for 14 years, most of my adolescent years and all of my adult life. Ive never expected that god was going to make life easier and i never expected that my all my prayers would get answered the way i wanted or as fast as i would like. Ive always tried to use bad things or struggles to get closer to him rather then get angry and turn away. Last year june, we decided to start ttc, what do you know, that very month i started experiencing horrible pain in my ovaries and bad af type cramps almost every day. I started having frequent utis which also included blood and clots in my urine , which i never had before, tmi alert  horrible painful bowel movements, and exaggerated pregnancy symptoms, nausea, vomiting, fatigue, high temps, etc. At least one cyst ruptured causing my pelvic to get inflamed and an infection.
> 
> We started the journey of trying to figure out what was wrong with me. I was fortunate enough most of my life, i never really had any health issues (besides an occasional cold, flu, etc). I went to the er a couple times, i had a ct scan, a uroscopy, got prescribed different antibiotics. I was seeing my obgyn every 6 weeks for an ultrasound because i had cyst but he wasnt really telling me anything or comforting me. The day of my 3rd ultrasound, i walked out of the office and called another obgyn and scheduled an appt. A week later he, on the first visit, he did an ultrasound but didnt charge my insurance for it so that he can see what was going on. He explained the type of cyst that i had and he suggested bc for a month or two. A month later , the cysts were gone but i was still having excruciating pain. He suspected that i had endo. I was sad and disappointed but i wasnt scared because i have a sister with endo and after she had 2 laps she became too fertile (lol). Though i cried, i was so grateful to god that we knew what the issue was. A month and a half later we had the lap and i was diagnosed with severe endo and my ob told us to try for six months on our own and if it didnt happen, he will refer us to a specialist. We are on month 4. The scary thing is that sometimes i think i feel the endo growing back.
> 
> Keep in mind that we started in june 2011, as if the health issues werent discouraging enough, 4 close family members got pregnant after we started trying. 1 was an accident and 3 got pregnant within 3 months. 3 of the babies are beautiful and healthy and the 4th will be here shortly. Dont get me wrong, i am happy for all of them with all my heart and i prayed all the time for them to have a healthy happy 9 months and delivery, which they all have thus far.
> 
> My struggle was with the fact that i had this desire for something that didnt seem like it is supposed to be for me. I questioned my faith and gods existencethat was the hardest part because i have never questioned my faith and i was so ashamed for doing so. I stopped reading my bible daily, i stopped reading morning messages about god. I even justified not going to church because i just wanted to be mad enough that god would hear me (lol). I wanted to force him into submission, sad huh! Thank god he doesnt give up on us!! God made me realize that throughout this process of ttc, he was giving me what i had already believed and fearedthat i was infertile. The strongest, oldest fear for me since i was about 18 years old was that i would not be able to get pregnant and have a baby. I even convinced myself that i would be just as happy adopting (i still want to one day). I didnt expect to have this overwhelming desire to also have a child that is part of me and my husband, the desire to feel a life growing inside me. Even before this process begin, i had more faith in not getting pregnant then in what god can do, what he did for sarah, rebekah and rachel.
> 
> I understand now that i must work on my faith in him and trust his timing and let go of my fears. Id love to end this testimony stating that im pregnant but im not (lol). As much as i want to get pregnant, i dont want god to reward my faithlessness and fear. Af is due today and im okay with that. I wanted to share my testimony. I know it will happen when he feels the time is right. Lord, i pray that you continue to use my struggles to get closer to you so that i can better serve you all the days of my life. Amen.
> 
> Baby dust ladies!!! I'm praying for you!!
> 
> welcome back sis! Thank you for sharing your testimony :hugs: I'll pray for you and the healing of your body. Nothing is impossible for the great physician!! We have to rest in him and trust that he has this all figured out. It's not always the easiest thing, but he makes it worth it :)Click to expand...

amen!!!


----------



## beckysprayer

Thanks for the well wishes everyone!

I'm keeping all of you in my prayers and can't wait for the next BFPs to come through :thumbup:


----------



## Shellvz

My husband and I went forward for prayer at Church yesterday. This is the first time I have gone forward to pray specifically for a baby. I burst into tears. Obviously there is more grief under the surface than I realised at not getting pregnant.

It probably didn't help that my period started that morning and I had been to a baby shower the day before.

So - cycle 5 has begun and I am feeling fragile but aware that God does hear our prayers and our cries. I know that He has His plan and it will all make sense in retrospect.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Scottky said:


> xxx_faithful- CONGRATULATIONS!! I will be praying for a healthy pregnancy for you.
> 
> I have been hanging over in the starting clomid thread, I started a 50 mg dose yesterday. Please pray for me, I had a job interview today and go for another one on Monday. I am hoping that one of these will end in a job offer, I would really like to move into a full time job. Thanks in advance for your prayers :)

Hi Sweety,

I will be praying for you as you go through your first cycle of clomid. It can be a little daunting at first to remember all the steps the Dr says to take but you get the hang of it. The more you get to know your body ie: your cervical mucous and when your ovulating it all helps to stay calm knowing your doing everything right so you can enjoy your time trying.
You know 50mg of serophene/clomid was all it took me with my first initial pregnancy. Is your husband taking any supplements to boost his s/ count? Remember to have folic acid at hand, incase you may need it shortly :kiss:


----------



## xxx_faithful

Praying4bump said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> It&#8217;s been a while since I posted on this thread but I have been lurking. I was struggling spiritually, not getting pregnant was my source of frustration with Jesus. I&#8217;ve been saved for 14 years, most of my adolescent years and all of my adult life. I&#8217;ve never expected that God was going to make life easier and I never expected that my all my prayers would get answered the way I wanted or as fast as I would like. I&#8217;ve always tried to use bad things or struggles to get closer to him rather then get angry and turn away. Last year June, we decided to start TTC, what do you know, that very month I started experiencing horrible pain in my ovaries and bad AF type cramps almost every day. I started having frequent UTI&#8217;s which also included blood and clots in my urine , which I never had before, TMI ALERT &#8211; horrible painful bowel movements, and exaggerated pregnancy symptoms, nausea, vomiting, fatigue, high temps, etc. At least one cyst ruptured causing my pelvic to get inflamed and an infection.
> 
> We started the journey of trying to figure out what was wrong with me. I was fortunate enough most of my life, I never really had any health issues (besides an occasional cold, flu, etc). I went to the ER a couple times, I had a CT scan, a Uroscopy, got prescribed different antibiotics. I was seeing my OBGYN every 6 weeks for an ultrasound because I had cyst but he wasn&#8217;t really telling me anything or comforting me. The day of my 3rd ultrasound, I walked out of the office and called another OBGYN and scheduled an appt. A week later he, on the first visit, he did an ultrasound but didn&#8217;t charge my insurance for it so that he can see what was going on. He explained the type of cyst that I had and he suggested BC for a month or two. A month later , the cysts were gone but I was still having excruciating pain. He suspected that I had endo. I was sad and disappointed but I wasn&#8217;t scared because I have a sister with endo and after she had 2 laps she became too fertile (lol). Though I cried, I was so grateful to God that we knew what the issue was. A month and a half later we had the lap and I was diagnosed with severe endo and my ob told us to try for six months on our own and if it didn&#8217;t happen, he will refer us to a specialist. We are on month 4. The scary thing is that sometimes I think I feel the endo growing back.
> 
> Keep in mind that we started in June 2011, as if the health issues weren&#8217;t discouraging enough, 4 close family members got pregnant after we started trying. 1 was an &#8220;accident&#8221; and 3 got pregnant within 3 months. 3 of the babies are beautiful and healthy and the 4th will be here shortly. Don&#8217;t get me wrong, I am happy for all of them with all my heart and I prayed all the time for them to have a healthy happy 9 months and delivery, which they all have thus far.
> 
> My struggle was with the fact that I had this desire for something that didn&#8217;t seem like it is supposed to be for me. I questioned my faith and God&#8217;s existence&#8230;that was the hardest part because I have never questioned my faith and I was so ashamed for doing so. I stopped reading my bible daily, I stopped reading morning messages about God. I even justified not going to church because I just wanted to be mad enough that God would hear me (Lol). I wanted to force him into submission, sad huh! Thank God he doesn&#8217;t give up on us!! God made me realize that throughout this process of ttc, he was giving me what I had already believed and feared&#8230;that I was infertile. The strongest, oldest fear for me since I was about 18 years old was that I would not be able to get pregnant and have a baby. I even convinced myself that I would be just as happy adopting (I still want to one day). I didn&#8217;t expect to have this overwhelming desire to also have a child that is part of me and my husband, the desire to feel a life growing inside me. Even before this process begin, I had more faith in not getting pregnant then in what God can do, what he did for Sarah, Rebekah and Rachel.
> 
> I understand now that I must work on my faith in him and trust his timing and let go of my fears. I&#8217;d love to end this testimony stating that I&#8217;m pregnant but I&#8217;m not (lol). As much as I want to get pregnant, I don&#8217;t want God to reward my faithlessness and fear. AF is due today and I&#8217;m okay with that. I wanted to share my testimony. I know it will happen when he feels the time is right. Lord, I pray that you continue to use my struggles to get closer to you so that I can better serve you all the days of my life. AMEN.
> 
> Baby dust ladies!!! I'm praying for you!!


Praying4bump :hugs:

I'm so sorry you have gone through all that you have gone through. It's not easy AT ALL! The testings and endo can be a real damper on your faith, esp for us girls that have known God for so many years. You sound like me how i was feeling this month. I was SO angry at God, and just wanted to ignore my best-friend :cry: I also stopped reading my bible and going to church every weekend in hope he would answer me (isn't it funny the things we try and do to get his attention?)

Thankyou for taking the time to share with us your pain and thoughts. 

I feel hurt just as much as you when i read your words about close friends around you conceiving. I know the pain, and it hurts so much. As much as you want to be happy for them and their joy, your pain is bigger.

Dear Lord Father, I pray that this dear child of God will open her heart to you so that you can open her eyes to the glories of your Kingdom. Enable her to feel your presence and fall in love with you again. Allow her to express her fears to you while handing them all over to the one that knows best. Please create such an intimacy with her and her husband that the focus will not be on TTC but focusing on you, so that you can in your wonderful plan bless her with ALL her desires. Show her that you love her, and may she continue to be encouraged by those around her through this difficult time.

Xx


----------



## xxx_faithful

beckysprayer said:


> I got some time alone so I took a test this morning and it was a BFP. I can't believe it! I started shaking when I saw that and am just so excited. The second line showed up before the control line, hoping that means it's a strong little one inside.
> 
> Thank You, Jesus, for this precious gift! :happydance::happydance:

Congrats to you beckysprayer!! Is this your first bubba? Please keep us updated precious and may you continue to praise him through this journey xxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## me222

Wow! Congrats to those who got their BFPS!!! VERY EXCITING! Praying for a safe pregnancy and healthy delivery for you both. 
Sara- I am so for natural medicine - incl. juicing. We recently bought a juicer (a couple of months ago) and have been juicing beet, carrot, and apple juice. I need to do it everyday though. I've read it can definitely help with infertility and break down cysts. Really get rid of toxins, etc. 
What other natural things have other people done to increase fertility as well as just improve your health? 

We have herbs to cleanse our bodies of parasites and toxins (this has helped so so much for both of us and really improved my periods each month- making them not so painful or me so sick:)), we've started buying organic fruit n veg (started this a couple of months ago), take maca root plus evening primrose oil, taking royal jelly, using more natural cleaners (mainly using vinegar), exercising more. We need to do a lot of these more regularly though- the exercising, taking maca, etc. 
Any tips on improving our health from others? 
I'm really considering cutting out caffiene since I've read cutting it out can really improve fertility. Also, just to improve general health. In researchign and reading about fertility, cutting out caffiene seems to keep coming up so maybe God is leading me to do so? 

Please pray for wisdom for my husband and I on what else we should do. We haven't sought professional help regarding ttc (been ttc since Feb last year)- but are considering seeing a naturopath. We don't want to go down the western medical way.
Praying for wisdom for all of us and that we will focus on Jesus more than ttc.


----------



## xxx_faithful

InChristAlone said:


> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> This short story was inspired by a baby book I was given and began to write in, though felt saddened of the thought of rubbing away what I had previously written in days of full anticipation and excitement. It felt like I would be erasing the only memories I had, erasing her as if she was never here at all and didn't matter. When the truth is, she was just as much of a person as you and I. With her tiny heartbeat that once beated inside my tummy, she will be remembered always.
> 
> *My Short Story*
> 
> After miscarrying at 10.5wks, to what would have been my first, it was important that we tried again for a baby pretty much straight away. After hesitantly listening to my sisters advice, *"You need to respect your body with what it has just gone through. Show it love, give it time to heal."* From those words alone I knew I had to painfully refocus my attention back on myself, and begin along the path of self-healing. Little did I know I began the path of self-discovery.
> 
> I tried everything from colonics to detoxes, eliminating diets to exchanging my much loved high impact cardio classes to gentle swimming, steam rooms and meditation. For the next several months it was as if I had went into my own hand made, self-inflicted man cave and only came up for air when I felt it was completely necessary. I refrained from seeing certain friends, mums with toddlers, babies, anyone that was remotely close to trying for one! I washed all my vegies with vinegar, took supplements to decrease copper toxicity from water pipes, and even went as far as seeing a psychologist to a spiritualist. You name it, I had tried it.
> 
> I would reminisce over and over each month how far along I would be, the size my belly would of been, when it would of begun to kick. Being around people would continually remind me of what I just went through, and if they didn&#8217;t ask me how I felt, I would soon remind them. I felt like it took 5 whole months of crying out to God, asking God, and back to crying out to God at why I had to go through this. It was as if I felt I had gone through so much in my life already God couldn't possibly allow anything more to happen to me. He knew I was a genuinely good person, went out of my way to help those in need, and spent my entire life from a child devoted to him. *But at the end of the day I&#8217;ve learnt, it wasn&#8217;t if I deserved it or not, it wasn&#8217;t if I had done something wrong in his eyes, it wasn&#8217;t down to his love for me. But what he wanted me to learn .. what he wanted to show me. *
> 
> After the tantrums, the tears, and the self-indulged pity, one thing I know for sure was God never and I mean never left my side. Right after the first initial ache in my abdomen, he placed an immense, an indescribable blanket of love that covered my entire body from the top of my head to the tip of my purple coloured toes. Never in my life have I felt so much of his love through the deepest of pain. *It was un-denying that he loved me. *
> 
> I remember lying on my back on the shower floor with boiling shower water beaming down on my stomach, which was by then the only thing that numbed the pain of my cervix bone feeling like it was breaking. Lying there whilst water began to rise up around me, I was oblivious to realise what was clogging the drain was that which was leaving my body.
> 
> To this day I don't know if I can say I fully understand the reasons for his ways or his un-willingness to interfere and save my potential loss. But what a very wise friend once said to me is, "Sometimes you won't always know at the time the reason why things happen, but just accept that one day you will."
> 
> God has shaped me, tested me, taught me, tried me, convicted me. He has comforted me, protected me, cleansed me, purified me, cherished me.
> 
> I stand here again before my father with a blessing in my womb. _I do not know what the days will bring me, nor have I learnt that I want to. But if there's any way I should stand, is it&#8217;s through the strength, courage and comfort of the one that knows me best._
> Our father is the creator of love. May we never doubt his love through the tears. His love is intangible, unchangeable, everlasting.
> 
> xxx_faithful
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing this, you are awesome! I'm so inspired by your strength and faithfulness. Bless you and breaking off any sense of worry for you in Jesus name, Holy Spirit bring your supernatural peace that she may know your touch at this special time in her life. I just pray joy, happiness and blessings for you xxClick to expand...

:flower: for you InChristAlone, I am SO happy you were touched by this story of mine. I must not waste my pain, but use it in every way i can.

These words were written when i was at my most delicate, at my most vulnerable. It was one of the hardest realisations i had come to face. I was at the turning point of my past and my future, and i knew it was important if not crucial that i let go and give it ALL to God, in order to cross over into the supernatural. He had a higher purpose for me and i was terrified. Because we are not in control we feel not at ease. But little do we know, it's the most comforting feeling knowing we dont NEED to be in control, we really don't. God is, and that is where we need him to be in our lives.

*It is in our most broken being that God can re-shape and build us like never before.*


----------



## xxx_faithful

me222 said:


> Wow! Congrats to those who got their BFPS!!! VERY EXCITING! Praying for a safe pregnancy and healthy delivery for you both.
> Sara- I am so for natural medicine - incl. juicing. We recently bought a juicer (a couple of months ago) and have been juicing beet, carrot, and apple juice. I need to do it everyday though. I've read it can definitely help with infertility and break down cysts. Really get rid of toxins, etc.
> What other natural things have other people done to increase fertility as well as just improve your health?
> 
> We have herbs to cleanse our bodies of parasites and toxins (this has helped so so much for both of us and really improved my periods each month- making them not so painful or me so sick:)), we've started buying organic fruit n veg (started this a couple of months ago), take maca root plus evening primrose oil, taking royal jelly, using more natural cleaners (mainly using vinegar), exercising more. We need to do a lot of these more regularly though- the exercising, taking maca, etc.
> Any tips on improving our health from others?
> I'm really considering cutting out caffiene since I've read cutting it out can really improve fertility. Also, just to improve general health. In researchign and reading about fertility, cutting out caffiene seems to keep coming up so maybe God is leading me to do so?
> 
> Please pray for wisdom for my husband and I on what else we should do. We haven't sought professional help regarding ttc (been ttc since Feb last year)- but are considering seeing a naturopath. We don't want to go down the western medical way.
> Praying for wisdom for all of us and that we will focus on Jesus more than ttc.


:thumbup: Kudos to you for trying the alternate way wooohoooo. I studied Nutritional Medicine so superfoods and natural remedies are my secret treasures too :)
Depends how far you want to take your health, everyone take their health to various heights. Some have a relaxed view while others take it very seriously lol.
I on the other hand choose to eat the way I do not by intolerance or sensitivities (though I do have a slight sensitivity to some foods) but that I feel a remarkable different to my everyday life (and have lost more weight eating this way then ever before)

Here is a list of *Superfoods* I take (I don&#8217;t take all of these every day but I definitely take them consistently)

&#8226;	Bee pollen - antioxidants
&#8226;	Goji berries - antioxidants
&#8226;	Chia seeds &#8211; essential fatty acids
&#8226;	Maca powder/maca root &#8211;hormone balance/ sex drive
&#8226;	Chaste tree/vitex &#8211; hormone balance/regulates cycles (ABSOLUTELY RECOMMEND)
&#8226;	Spirulina -energy
&#8226;	Pyssilum husk &#8211; digestion (ABSOLUTELY RECOMMEND daily)
&#8226;	Apple cider vinegar &#8211; forms good bacteria in stomach, balances stomach acidity
&#8226;	Olive leaf extract &#8211; strengthens immune
&#8226;	Licorice root tea &#8211; rids ovarian cysts

**Please note:* maca powder, chaste tree and pyssilum helps balance hormones for pregnancy but not recommended when you become pregnant 


I also &#8230;
&#8226;	Eliminate caffeine
&#8226;	Eliminate alcohol
&#8226;	Bath body in magnesium salts/ epsom salts &#8211; helps relax nerves and calm central nervous system (helps relax mind)
&#8226; Eat a gluten free/ unprocessed diet (nothing from packets or canned, all *raw* & *live* foods
&#8226;	Watch comedies, hang around friends who make you LAUGH, UNDERSTAND your fertility 
&#8226;	Don&#8217;t speak to people who wouldn&#8217;t understand, don&#8217;t tell in-laws (lol)
&#8226;	Planting ideas for your nursery & scrapbooking (this is just as important as anything as you self-loathing your mind eliminating self doubt, fear and worry. We have to proclaim what we believe will be)
&#8226;	Make playtime exciting! teehee

:happydance: That is it for now hehehe. Hope it helps! xx


----------



## Godsjewel

No longer shall your name be called Abram,
But your name shall be Abraham;
For I have made you the father of a multitude of nations.
Genesis 17:5

Youve really got a problem! 

Whether you have battled infertility for many years or you have just now begun to suspect that it may take you longer than you hoped to have a baby, pregnancy delayed is a real problem! People around you will tell you to just relax or minimize your hurt by telling you how difficult their children are and how lucky you are. Most of the fertile world doesnt have a clue as to how difficult a life colored by infertility really is. You are so tired of the constant struggle for fertility and sanity. When will this problem ever end?

Well friend, heres the good news. Your problem is already solved!

Go look at the best known infertility story in the Bible, the tale of Sarah and Abraham. After years of waiting on Gods promise of a biological child, this godly couple still had no baby to hold, no child to love, no youth left in their bodies. Ill bet they didnt have a clue why God was making them wait. They probably didnt understand why all their servants had tents full of babies, yet they remained childless. They knew what it felt like to weep through the long, lonely, quiet nights. What they didnt know was that their infertility problem had already been solved!

Until the age of 99, Abraham was actually named Abram, and his wifes name was Sarai. God promised them a child 24 years prior, but there was still no baby. However, their lives were about to make a dramatic shift. God interrupted Abrams life and changed it forever. He reiterated His promise that He would give Abram and Sarai a son, no matter their age. (Did a hear a rousing hallelujah! from some of you?) Not only did God remind Abram of His promise to give him a baby, He gave him a new name. No longer shall your name be called Abram, But your name shall be Abraham; For I have made you the father of a multitude of nations. God didnt forget Sarai. He told Abraham that his old brides new name was Sarah, and that she would be the mother of kings. God changed everything about them--even their names.

There is one thing that I want you to notice today. It is found in the message God gave this godly--still infertile--couple: For I have made you the father of a multitude of nations... Notice anything? Thats right! God spoke in the past tense. He had already solved Abraham and Sarahs infertility problem before they even knew their desire for a child would be delayed. 

What does that speak to you in your current childlessness? God has already got your problem solved. He doesnt scratch His holy head, wondering how in the world Hell bring you through to the resolution of your infertility. God had your problem solved before you ever even drew your first breath. Remember that God lives in eternity, and we live in a world bound by time. He is not confined by the turning of calendar pages. You can rest in the assurance that just as He did for Sarah and Abraham, God has had your problem solved for you, before He ever walked with you to the realization that infertility would play a role in the life He lovingly designed for you.


----------



## beckysprayer

xxx_faithful said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> I got some time alone so I took a test this morning and it was a BFP. I can't believe it! I started shaking when I saw that and am just so excited. The second line showed up before the control line, hoping that means it's a strong little one inside.
> 
> Thank You, Jesus, for this precious gift! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Congrats to you beckysprayer!! Is this your first bubba? Please keep us updated precious and may you continue to praise him through this journey xxxxxx :kiss:Click to expand...

Yep, it's my first :flower:. I'm really worried about miscarrying because well I just always worry about everything...but I'm trying to push the fears aside and trust in the Lord. He is good so there's nothing to fear!


----------



## BRK06

It's not really about TTC, but I felt it was a valid message! :)



*

"See, I have written your name on the palms of my hands." Isaiah 49:16a (NLT)

How can we know for sure God is thinking about us today? There are so many people in this world, why would He be personally interested in us?

Not so long ago I was affected by something a pastor and his wife shared with me as we drove through the neighborhoods where they do inner-city missions work. Old cars littered the streets; warehouses with windows broken out were slashed by obscene graffiti, while unemployed men and women sat around lifelessly. The air was heavy with a lack of hope.

The pastor told me stories of his ministry in this area, working with the homeless and those with mental illness. One day, after he had preached a short sermon in a park about God's great love, a woman named Mae came up to him with drug-deadened eyes that couldn't hide her anguish. From Mae's story, it was clear she had been looking for love her whole life and had never found it.

She was abandoned by her father, had lived in poverty, been surrounded by drugs and alcohol from the earliest age, dropped out of school when she had several children by different fathers, and was now probably in her thirties with no life or hope.

She told the pastor, "I just don't know how God can love me." She felt small, lost in a sea of despair. How could God ever see her, know her, love her?

The pastor noticed she had written many notes to herself on the palm of her left hand and asked, "Why do you do that?"

"So I can remember things. I have such a hard time remembering things."

"Does that help?"

"Yes. If I have it on a piece of paper, I'll probably forget to look at it. But with the really important things, when it's written there, it's right in front of me so I see it and remember. I can't lose it or forget it."

The pastor looked at her with compassion. "Sister, that is what God says about you in the Bible. 'See, I have written your name on the palms of my hands.' Mae, that means He's written your name on His hands. You are the really important thing to Him."

He took her hand and pointed to line after line of notes on her palm. "Just like these notes are right in front of you, God has your name always in front of Him. He is always thinking about you. Mae, an image of you is always on His mind. He loves you that much."

Mae burst into tears; great sobs released as she grasped the concept of how much God adored her. Not because she had done anything good, and in spite of everything she had done wrong. God had written her name on His hand.

We can hold onto that promise too.

Isn't it an amazing, glorious, freeing thing to realize God has our name engraved on His hand? He really sees us, cares about us, and knows us by name!

Dear Lord, I am constantly amazed at how great You are and yet still You remember me. It is amazing that You not only remember me, but You have engraved me on Your hand. Thank You for that assurance. Help me remember this truth on the days where I feel forgotten and unloved. In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Just_married

Hi ladies,

I haven't been on this thread much at all lately. Feeling super sensitive about everything since hsg. Every relative/friend seems to either give me unwanted 'advice' (e.g. Yesterday got a text saying I should be being positive & I 'just need to try harder') or ask personal questions in public (big cousin in asda 'have you not got her pregnant yet? To dh).

I'm an optimistic person, but sensitive, so it's taking a lot to keep believing that despite my age and only having one working tube, I will give dh the baby he desires so much.

I'd appreciate prayers, cos no other natural being can lift this from me.

Thanks guys x


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> It's not really about TTC, but I felt it was a valid message! :)
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> "See, I have written your name on the palms of my hands." Isaiah 49:16a (NLT)
> 
> How can we know for sure God is thinking about us today? There are so many people in this world, why would He be personally interested in us?
> 
> Not so long ago I was affected by something a pastor and his wife shared with me as we drove through the neighborhoods where they do inner-city missions work. Old cars littered the streets; warehouses with windows broken out were slashed by obscene graffiti, while unemployed men and women sat around lifelessly. The air was heavy with a lack of hope.
> 
> The pastor told me stories of his ministry in this area, working with the homeless and those with mental illness. One day, after he had preached a short sermon in a park about God's great love, a woman named Mae came up to him with drug-deadened eyes that couldn't hide her anguish. From Mae's story, it was clear she had been looking for love her whole life and had never found it.
> 
> She was abandoned by her father, had lived in poverty, been surrounded by drugs and alcohol from the earliest age, dropped out of school when she had several children by different fathers, and was now probably in her thirties with no life or hope.
> 
> She told the pastor, "I just don't know how God can love me." She felt small, lost in a sea of despair. How could God ever see her, know her, love her?
> 
> The pastor noticed she had written many notes to herself on the palm of her left hand and asked, "Why do you do that?"
> 
> "So I can remember things. I have such a hard time remembering things."
> 
> "Does that help?"
> 
> "Yes. If I have it on a piece of paper, I'll probably forget to look at it. But with the really important things, when it's written there, it's right in front of me so I see it and remember. I can't lose it or forget it."
> 
> The pastor looked at her with compassion. "Sister, that is what God says about you in the Bible. 'See, I have written your name on the palms of my hands.' Mae, that means He's written your name on His hands. You are the really important thing to Him."
> 
> He took her hand and pointed to line after line of notes on her palm. "Just like these notes are right in front of you, God has your name always in front of Him. He is always thinking about you. Mae, an image of you is always on His mind. He loves you that much."
> 
> Mae burst into tears; great sobs released as she grasped the concept of how much God adored her. Not because she had done anything good, and in spite of everything she had done wrong. God had written her name on His hand.
> 
> We can hold onto that promise too.
> 
> Isn't it an amazing, glorious, freeing thing to realize God has our name engraved on His hand? He really sees us, cares about us, and knows us by name!
> 
> Dear Lord, I am constantly amazed at how great You are and yet still You remember me. It is amazing that You not only remember me, but You have engraved me on Your hand. Thank You for that assurance. Help me remember this truth on the days where I feel forgotten and unloved. In Jesus' Name, Amen.


This was beautiful, thanks sis :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Just_married said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't been on this thread much at all lately. Feeling super sensitive about everything since hsg. Every relative/friend seems to either give me unwanted 'advice' (e.g. Yesterday got a text saying I should be being positive & I 'just need to try harder') or ask personal questions in public (big cousin in asda 'have you not got her pregnant yet? To dh).
> 
> I'm an optimistic person, but sensitive, so it's taking a lot to keep believing that despite my age and only having one working tube, I will give dh the baby he desires so much.
> 
> I'd appreciate prayers, cos no other natural being can lift this from me.
> 
> Thanks guys x


Im sorry you have been feeling a little down, but you know we are here to listen and encourage you.

My mom told me awhile back about a lady she knew that wanted to have children with her husband for many years and the doctors said she couldnt have any children. So she went about her life year after year with no pregnancy in sight. My mom and her friend lost touch for a long time until she seen her one day at the store and noticed there was a little baby in the cart. First, my mom thought the baby was her grandchild, so she asked whos baby that was. The friend looked at my mom told her the story about her not being able to conceive and how she lived her life without the torment of ttc, then one daymany moons laterhere comes a baby totally unexpected. She was in her mid 40s.

We dont know what the future holds, be we can be at peace knowing who holds the future.

Remember, nothingabsolutely nothing is impossible with God.


----------



## Godsjewel

I have kind of a funny story to share with you. I decided I wanted to liven up a flower bed. (Before I go further, I must admit something. I should really hire someone to do this!) I had planted some caladiums there last summer and they looked so pretty that I decided I could do it again. However, I wanted petunias this year. Pink ones! Purple ones! White ones! It would be glorious!

As I wandered the aisles of my local Wal-Mart, trying my best to look like I knew what I was looking for, I happened upon this really neat black plastic stuff that said it would keep weeds out of your flower bed. Hey! I dont love the idea of kneeling down in 110 degree heat and pull weeds every couple of days, so I bought it. I got it home, spread it out over the flower bed, poked the appropriate holes and planted my petunias. I spread the covering over the black stuff and my flower bed was complete. I was quite proud.

However, something strange happened in a few days. There were a bunch of bumps in my black stuff. The covering I put over the plastic was parting like the Red Sea and you could see little black mountains all over my flower bed. What in this world was that? Were there little creatures crawling up out of the ground? Surely they were not really still little mice, were they? Huge bugs? I decided to tear a hole in the plastic and see what was going on.

Youll never believe what the little black mountains were! (Okay, if you know anything about gardening, you may know what the little black mountains were, but I was totally clueless.) They were my caladiums from last year! I tore a hole in the plastic and caladium leaves pushed their way past my fingers right into the bright sunlight! What I thought was dead and gone, was really lying beneath the surface waiting for just the right time to spring back to life. Those caladiums pushed their way through the dirt and through the black plastic stuff to reach toward the sun just when God spoke the word to them. Now I have a flower garden full of beautiful caladiums--and kinda pitiful looking petunias.

You see, this is really a beautiful time of year where I live. Trees are full of healthy green leaves that stretch toward the heavens with all their might. Birds flit from one to another and sing their sweet anthems of summer. Flowers cover the ground with every color of the rainbow, and the air is perfumed with the fragrance of the sweet olive. (Allergy sufferers may not be thrilled to be a part of the great outdoors right now.) All of nature is declaring the handiwork of God, Creations amazing Artist!

Just a few months ago, the landscape was a good bit different. Even though we may not experience harsh winters in the deep south, there is still a stark difference in the seasons. The trees looked like nothing more than dead sticks standing sentinel over my back yard. The flower bed was just a barren pile of dirt that spoke of nothing more than death and neglect. You didnt hear the birds songs, and the whole picture was drab. Everything was still and bare.

But over the winter, an amazing thing was happening. Life was brewing below the surface of the soil. God was instructing each tree--and each caladium--to do what they needed to do to be able to bring forth color and life just when He designed them to. The caladiums I thought were dead were actually just sleeping beneath the soil. God was doing the work through the winter season even though I couldn't witness His work with my eyes. I had to wait until His appointed time to see His handiwork. Boy, is my yard beautiful today.

Do you realize that God works through the winter season of your infertility? When it seems that your dream of having a baby of your own is dying, perhaps there is life brewing just beneath the surface. God works and moves in ways you cannot even fathom. Just as it was with my flower bed, you must wait until the appointed time to witness His work with your eyes.

I didnt know caladiums came back year after year. They were a complete surprise to me. I laugh every single time I walk past that flower bed. (Once again--neighbors must think Im nuts.) God surprised me with His handiwork. Perhaps your infertility story will resolve the same way. He may just surprise you with the magnificent way He resolves your story. He may bring children to you in ways that you dont even realize exist today.


----------



## Rdy2bAMommy

Its been a while, but I just wanted to say hello to everyone. Haven't been up here lately because of personal issues.....mainly dealing with my attitude about ttc. I saw my ob/Tyne and everything is fine and ready for a baby!!!!!! Praise God!!!! But the weirdest thing has been happening since Saturday. My nipples have been on fire and Ive been having these cramps like af is coming. The come and go but today more frequent than usual. My dh mom just giggle and said that I'm preggers. As for me, I can't think that far yet. Trying to keep my sanity! I'm not sick. Just tired with sore nipples and cramps. Af is supposed to be here in a week and I'm never early. Hmmmm. Well, you all have a blessed day!


----------



## Looneycarter

HI LADIES!!! Sorry I haven't been on im a while I really haven't been on the computer because im so happy about being pregnant...I'm 30 weeks now with a little girl time does pass you by...I really pray that God has blessed you ladies with that :bfp: you been praying for...He know whats right for and the timing so never give up hope or faith...God has the last say in everything


----------



## HisGrace

Looneycarter said:


> HI LADIES!!! Sorry I haven't been on im a while I really haven't been on the computer because im so happy about being pregnant...I'm 30 weeks now with a little girl time does pass you by...I really pray that God has blessed you ladies with that :bfp: you been praying for...He know whats right for and the timing so never give up hope or faith...God has the last say in everything

I remember you! So glad you're doing good. I pray everything is well at home. Your baby girl will be here soon.


----------



## Godsjewel

When you struggle with infertility, there are so many cants in your life! You cant go on vacation with your best friend because you may ovulate while youre gone. You cant have that cup of coffee or sit in a hot tub. You cant go to another baby shower. You cant figure out where the money would come from for treatment. You cant handle the anxiety or depression anymore. All because you cant conceive! 

If you have grown up in a Christian home, you have probably heard all the Bible stories from Genesis to Revelation. Jonah and the Whale. David and Goliath. Daniel in the Lions Den. Go ahead! Pull your Bible off the shelf and read the stories. Youll find lots and lots of cants there too!. The Bible is full of cants that were turned into cans by the power of Gods hand. 

Dont let these precious stories become just stories. Remember that the men and women we read about in the Bible were just that: men and women. Men like your husband. Women like you. Ordinary people who put their trust in an extraordinary God. 

Think about Daniel when he was thrown in the lions den. Put your husbands face to the story. What did he hear? The lions claws scraping the floor of the den? What did he smell? Rotting flesh of other victims? What was it like for him that night? It was common in their day for victims to be covered in lambs blood before being thrown into the pit with the lions. (Boy! Thatll preach!) This way the lions would more quickly devour them. Picture Daniel dripping in blood, but not blood from his veins. He stood there untouched. A man cant survive a night with the lions, can he? With God, he can! 

What about Joshua? He was fighting a fierce battle against the Amorites and nighttime was coming. What would happen when darkness fell? Joshua didnt have to worry about that. He prayed and asked God to let the sun stand still--and it did. The sun and moon stopped dead in their tracks for about 24 hours and never moved an inch. The sun cant stand still in the sky and not complete its assigned course, can it? With God, it can. 

And of course, theres Sarah. A 90 year old woman cannot conceive and give birth to a healthy child. Thats ludicrous, isnt it. Of course it is. A woman beyond childbearing age cant give birth to a baby, can she? With God, she can. 

The list goes on and on. 

The waters of the Red Sea cant part and stand up like walls of stone, can it? With God, it can. 

A man cant live inside a huge fish for three days, only to be vomited up at the right place at the right time, can he? With God, he can. 

A child cant defeat a nine foot tall giant in battle. A virgin cant conceive. Water cant be turned to wine. A crowd of 5,000 cant be fed with a childs lunch. With God, they can. 

Maybe youve heard doctors say you cant conceive. Maybe youve heard yourself say you cant take anymore. Maybe youve heard your spouse say he cant believe in anything anymore. Maybe youve heard Satan tell you you cant carry a baby full-term. 

Friend, pour through the pages of Scripture and watch God turn all those cants into glorious cans! Encourage yourself and build your faith by diving into the real stories of real people with a real belief in a real God. The same God who closed the mouths of the lions, fed thousands of people with nothing more than scraps, breathed life into ancient wombs and even placed His Son in a virgin womb, is the same God who heard your prayer today. Hes the same God who knows how badly you want that baby. Our God is the same yesterday, today and forever. He is the only one who can turn all your cants into cans! 

I CAN do all things through Christ who strengthens me!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Thanks Sarah really needed this today as It seems af is preparing to visit me. We all CAN have the desires of our hearts and ohhh how appreciative we will be when we do. God sometimes puts situations in our lives so we can wholeheartedly trust in him. I will continue to trust in him as he said ask and it shall be given. Have a blessed day ladies!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Prayingforno1 said:


> Thanks Sarah really needed this today as It seems af is preparing to visit me. We all CAN have the desires of our hearts and ohhh how appreciative we will be when we do. God sometimes puts situations in our lives so we can wholeheartedly trust in him. I will continue to trust in him as he said ask and it shall be given. Have a blessed day ladies!!

I'm glad this helped you sweetie :hugs:

You are very special and God has good things in store for you:flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

As I mentioned before, I started a juice fast and I'm currently on day 5. I feel pretty good, not as tired as I used to be and I don't have any cravings or desires for food. I juice 3 times a day, breakfast, lunch and dinner and 4 if I'm hungry.

I have yet to find a green juice I like, so hoping I can tweak some recipes to make it taste better. Nothing like drinking green juice that taste and smells like grass...lol!

I haven't had ttc thoughts overwhelm me, guessing that's because I've been so focused on getting my health back in order that it's consumed me. I'm hoping that by having all these nutritious meals (drinks), it will help clear anything bad that's going on the female area and of course hoping the end results with a :baby:

How's everyone else doing and what CD are you all on?

I'm on cycle day 8-9

love you all :hugs:


----------



## InChristAlone

Godsjewel said:


> As I mentioned before, I started a juice fast and I'm currently on day 5. I feel pretty good, not as tired as I used to be and I don't have any cravings or desires for food. I juice 3 times a day, breakfast, lunch and dinner and 4 if I'm hungry.
> 
> I have yet to find a green juice I like, so hoping I can tweak some recipes to make it taste better. Nothing like drinking green juice that taste and smells like grass...lol!
> 
> I haven't had ttc thoughts overwhelm me, guessing that's because I've been so focused on getting my health back in order that it's consumed me. I'm hoping that by having all these nutritious meals (drinks), it will help clear anything bad that's going on the female area and of course hoping the end results with a :baby:
> 
> How's everyone else doing and what CD are you all on?
> 
> I'm on cycle day 8-9
> 
> love you all :hugs:

Hi Sarah (great name, I'm also Sarah :) ). So glad to hear that you're doing good with the juicing, sounds like a really interesting idea.. what's your favourite/the best one you've found? (sorry if I've missed that from an earlier post!)

I'm doing OK today, kind of bummed for NO reason! I got a bit stupid and POAS way earlier than was feasible.. I'm CD 22 and I think 11 DPO at the moment (not charting/temping or anything, that's just a prediction) and have totally convinced myself that I'm out. Don't know why... need to pick myself up though and lay it down. The thing is I know that in myself, but I think control has started to creep in for me.. and I think I really need to spend some time with God and just give it to him. I hate that this TWW has gripped me as much as it has - I have totally let it consume me and it's really not healthy. I also feel really stupid as it's only our first cycle TTC after having a break for a while.. I think in a spiritual dimension though I have totally opened a door and that's why the frustration and sadness has crept in.. need to pray it out!! I am totally in awe of the women who have been doing this cycle after cycle - your patience and obedience is awesome! Please impart some to me ;)

How are you doing? Thanks so much for all that you do and the joy and encouragement that you bring to us with everything that you share with us. Hope you're having a lovely day x


----------



## stevens2010

Hey everyone just checking in and saying hello. Hope you're all keeping well. I was greeted by AF on my wedding anniversary so have been a bit miserable but onwards and upwards - onto round 3 for me.

Praying that every one of us has our baby prayers answered. It's all in His hands.


----------



## Godsjewel

InChristAlone said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> As I mentioned before, I started a juice fast and I'm currently on day 5. I feel pretty good, not as tired as I used to be and I don't have any cravings or desires for food. I juice 3 times a day, breakfast, lunch and dinner and 4 if I'm hungry.
> 
> I have yet to find a green juice I like, so hoping I can tweak some recipes to make it taste better. Nothing like drinking green juice that taste and smells like grass...lol!
> 
> I haven't had ttc thoughts overwhelm me, guessing that's because I've been so focused on getting my health back in order that it's consumed me. I'm hoping that by having all these nutritious meals (drinks), it will help clear anything bad that's going on the female area and of course hoping the end results with a :baby:
> 
> How's everyone else doing and what CD are you all on?
> 
> I'm on cycle day 8-9
> 
> love you all :hugs:
> 
> Hi Sarah (great name, I'm also Sarah :) ). So glad to hear that you're doing good with the juicing, sounds like a really interesting idea.. what's your favourite/the best one you've found? (sorry if I've missed that from an earlier post!)
> 
> I'm doing OK today, kind of bummed for NO reason! I got a bit stupid and POAS way earlier than was feasible.. I'm CD 22 and I think 11 DPO at the moment (not charting/temping or anything, that's just a prediction) and have totally convinced myself that I'm out. Don't know why... need to pick myself up though and lay it down. The thing is I know that in myself, but I think control has started to creep in for me.. and I think I really need to spend some time with God and just give it to him. I hate that this TWW has gripped me as much as it has - I have totally let it consume me and it's really not healthy. I also feel really stupid as it's only our first cycle TTC after having a break for a while.. I think in a spiritual dimension though I have totally opened a door and that's why the frustration and sadness has crept in.. need to pray it out!! I am totally in awe of the women who have been doing this cycle after cycle - your patience and obedience is awesome! Please impart some to me ;)
> 
> How are you doing? Thanks so much for all that you do and the joy and encouragement that you bring to us with everything that you share with us. Hope you're having a lovely day xClick to expand...

woohoo!!! Another Princess :hugs: For those of you who don't know, the meaning of our name, Sarah, is Princess :flower:

My favorite one so far is the pineapple/strawberry one...yum! Also the carrot, peach and apricot one is pretty good as well. I haven't aquired a taste for the veggies ones yet.

I know that feeling of testing early on only to know the test was going to be stark white and hated myself for doing that. To keep that from happening, I only test after I miss my period. The best way to get your mind of it is to spend more time with hubby and close friends and family, take up a new hobby or help out at your church. 

I've been on this journey for awhile and I still have complete faith in the God I serve that He is able to do far more than we could think or imagine. I'm just glad that while I'm on this journey, I have all you wonderful ladies to chat with and express how I feel and be able to help encourage you all during this time in our life. 

All I can say is God is good no matter what happens!


----------



## Godsjewel

stevens2010 said:


> Hey everyone just checking in and saying hello. Hope you're all keeping well. I was greeted by AF on my wedding anniversary so have been a bit miserable but onwards and upwards - onto round 3 for me.
> 
> Praying that every one of us has our baby prayers answered. It's all in His hands.

I'm sorry dear :hugs: 
Boo! darn that AF, when will she learn that she is not welcomed here anymore...lol!

Try your best to be positive, it does wonders for the soul :thumbup:


----------



## minimoocow

I have sooooo been needing this thread! This is a big thank you to all you lovely ladies. I now feel much calmer, and dare I say happier since I started reading this thread!

I feel a bit like I'm in the film nanny mcphee when she says "lesson 1 complete"!!!! I can honestly say for the first time in a long time I didn't feel jealous when hearing about others BFPs on here - I am genuinely pleased . . . its taken a while to get to this stage but there you have it!


----------



## srj1214

A


----------



## HisGrace

I think I'm going to have to give juicing a try. We got a juicer for our wedding and haven't used it once. *hangs head in shame* I'll have to look up some recipes and see how it goes. Don't think I can do breakfast, lunch, and dinner but I can at least start out at once a day. 

I'm on CD 17. My body still isn't acting right since my blighted ovum. So, I had spotting up until CD 12. On CD 14, I got a smiley face but I'm not too optimistic seeing as though DH and I didn't get to BD before I got the smiley face. I just prayed to God and tried to leave it at that. I was doing just fine being content where I am until I saw that smiley face. Then all the anxiety came rushing back. I keep telling myself it will happen when the timing is just right. God knows way more than I do so I just need to trust His timing. He has not forgotten about me. Whew! I feel better just typing that out. :)


----------



## xxx_faithful

Just_married said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't been on this thread much at all lately. Feeling super sensitive about everything since hsg. Every relative/friend seems to either give me unwanted 'advice' (e.g. Yesterday got a text saying I should be being positive & I 'just need to try harder') or ask personal questions in public (big cousin in asda 'have you not got her pregnant yet? To dh).
> 
> I'm an optimistic person, but sensitive, so it's taking a lot to keep believing that despite my age and only having one working tube, I will give dh the baby he desires so much.
> 
> I'd appreciate prayers, cos no other natural being can lift this from me.
> 
> Thanks guys x


When people say things without thought, without consideration and definitely without understanding. It can get you down. No doubt it makes you upset and so you began to get angry at what they said, the way they said it and so fourth. Words can really cripple us, words from our friends, opinions from Doctors/ Specialists, even negativity from ourselves. I can't imagine what you go through from a day to day basis and the concern that you have with your age + fertility. But i do know the pain from watching my sister in law so furiously determined for a baby at age 40. I would sum up her behavior towards others regarding her infertility as not caring. She didn't care what the Dr's said SHE WOULD HAVE A BABY. She didn't care she had only 1% chance of conceiving SHE KNEW SHE WOULD BE A MUM. She did not care that people asked her obnoxious questions like 'when are you going to adopt?' her response was WHY WOULD I NEED TO, I WILL HAVE ONE NATURALLY. Its easier said then done but please choose to reject every negativity that is placed upon your life and the heavy burden and fear of not being able to carry. God is bigger then that. BIGGER THEN YOUR PROBLEMS.

* 'People's words are like presents, you can choose to accept the present, or you can choose to leave it in their hands'. *

We decide weather we want to take people's words on board. 

Heavenly father I uplift my sister to you today, Jesus I feel her pain, I feel her fears and know how lonely it can sometimes be. I break any walls of negativity, I bless her womb right now Father that she will truly believe in her heart your destiny for her, your plans for her life. Fill her heart with peace, with purpose and with comfort, knowing you already see her holding children in her arms. Let her see into the future and have peace knowing she is looked after. In Jesus Name, Amen


----------



## Godsjewel

I saw God in my GPS!

Okay, before you think I saw an outline of Jesus in the shape of a lake or golf course, allow me to explain!

I once took an 1800 mile-4 day road trip. Since I didnt really know exactly where I was going, I typed the address into my handy-dandy GPS and took off. The slightly robotic voice of my apparently directionally omniscient electronic guide would tell me when to turn and which direction to point my vehicle. After what seemed like an eternity, I found my desired destination and conducted the business we were called on to perform. Isnt that just like God?

You see, I started off on a really long journey, and I wasnt exactly sure how to get to where I needed to go. I had never driven there before, so I needed some help. (Are the parallels with infertility becoming clear yet?) Just as I came to a fork in the road, a voice would call out turn left and I knew to bear to the left. When I followed the GPSs directions, I got where I needed to go. 

I learned some valuable lessons on this trip. I learned that it does no good to argue with your GPS! A couple of times, the voice would tell me to turn a certain way, but I decided I wanted to go another way. Im sure I looked insane talking to a small computer suctioned to my windshield. I dont want to get off on this exit. I want to go five more miles down the road--didnt you see the sign for the outlet mall? The GPS voice was relentless. If I passed the exit it wanted me to take it would keep calling out directions, telling me how to turn around and go back to the place it was sending me. It did no good to argue. The GPS knew the destination, and it knew how to guide me there. It was somehow determined to get me there. 

I did figure out one way to get away from the GPS. I could turn the volume off or just unplug it. I could figure this out on my own. I was honestly getting a little tired of this unseen person guiding me down twisty, narrow roads in the hills of Virginia. Id figure it out on my own.

No, I wouldnt! I got lost. I didnt have a clue where to go, so I sheepishly reached over and plugged the GPS back in. It got me where I needed to go. 

Isnt this just like the journey youre on?

Infertility can be long and hard, and you dont have a clue where to turn next. After all, youve never been on a journey like this before. Thankfully, we have a guide much more reliable than a GPS. God the Father walks with you through this journey. He goes before you and prepares your way. Hell guide you down paths you never even knew existed to bring you to the destination He has planned for you. It wont always make sense. There will be times when you dont want to hear what He has to say. But if you turn a deaf ear to Him, youll find yourself like me when I turned off the GPS. Youll be lost. Youll make the wrong decisions. Youll find yourself having to make a lot of U-turns. The ramifications for wrong decisions in your journey are way more important than whether or not I got to a meeting on time. Listen to God. Let Him tell you where you need to go. 

One more important parallel in my story. My GPS only told me to turn just as I approached my exit. It didnt tell me 500 miles away when I was about to turn left. It waited until just before I reached my turn. What would have happened if the voice of my GPS rattled off every turn and every sequence as I was pulling out of my driveway? Turn left. Go 200 feet. Turn right. Go 3 miles. Turn right. Travel 114 miles. Exit left.... All the directions for the 1800 mile trip were needed, but not all at once. I needed to know where to turn, just when I needed to turn. Not 1,000 miles before. 

God will let you know what you need to do as you need to do it, but you have to play the game His way. He will probably not fill you in on every detail of your infertility journey the first time you speak to Him about it. Yes, child. There will be infertility problems, but I want you to try on your own for 6 months and 2 weeks. Then Ill send a friend to tell you about a support group meeting at your church. Youll go there for 4 months and Ill send someone else to tell about their doctor. Youll make the appointment which will be 17 days away, but on day 15, Im going to give you an uneasy feeling about it, just as you are... God doesnt work that way. You have to trust that Hell guide your steps, one step at a time, until you reach your destination. 

Yes. I saw God in my GPS!


----------



## BRK06

Just_married said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't been on this thread much at all lately. Feeling super sensitive about everything since hsg. Every relative/friend seems to either give me unwanted 'advice' (e.g. Yesterday got a text saying I should be being positive & I 'just need to try harder') or ask personal questions in public (big cousin in asda 'have you not got her pregnant yet? To dh).
> 
> I'm an optimistic person, but sensitive, so it's taking a lot to keep believing that despite my age and only having one working tube, I will give dh the baby he desires so much.
> 
> I'd appreciate prayers, cos no other natural being can lift this from me.
> 
> Thanks guys x

Praying for you here Sis! It can be hard and hurtful to hear things like that... I feel like sometimes Satan uses (mostly well meant from some people) advice and comments like that to try and chip away at my faith and the bond with my Saviour. Each time I turn to God's word and recommit myself to Him. There's always a rainbow after the storm... The hardest part is waiting for it to pass! Hang in there Sis! We're all here for you :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Looneycarter said:


> HI LADIES!!! Sorry I haven't been on im a while I really haven't been on the computer because im so happy about being pregnant...I'm 30 weeks now with a little girl time does pass you by...I really pray that God has blessed you ladies with that :bfp: you been praying for...He know whats right for and the timing so never give up hope or faith...God has the last say in everything

Has it really been 30 weeks already?? Wow!! Praise God! Very happy for you Sis! Thank you for your prayers and you remain in mine as well!! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> As I mentioned before, I started a juice fast and I'm currently on day 5. I feel pretty good, not as tired as I used to be and I don't have any cravings or desires for food. I juice 3 times a day, breakfast, lunch and dinner and 4 if I'm hungry.
> 
> I have yet to find a green juice I like, so hoping I can tweak some recipes to make it taste better. Nothing like drinking green juice that taste and smells like grass...lol!
> 
> I haven't had ttc thoughts overwhelm me, guessing that's because I've been so focused on getting my health back in order that it's consumed me. I'm hoping that by having all these nutritious meals (drinks), it will help clear anything bad that's going on the female area and of course hoping the end results with a :baby:
> 
> How's everyone else doing and what CD are you all on?
> 
> I'm on cycle day 8-9
> 
> love you all :hugs:

I'm glad the juicing thing is going well (lol @ your grass juice!) I picked up a book the other day... Now to find a good juicer! 

So I've gotten more proof that God does have a weird sense of humor :laugh2: I'm cycle day 17 now and as you know, we have family here visiting that doesn't know we are doing fertility treatments. Well, I am a TERRIBLE liar, so I was trying to come up with a story as to why I needed to go to the clinic randomly during the week (all the questions weren't making this easy lol). I asked forgiveness for the stories I had already told and asked Him to help me, because surely He understood why I wasn't telling anyone the real story, right? Well, the next morning, I woke up with full blown allergies and a cold complete with hacking cough! :rofl: See? Ask and you will receive! Haha!

In all seriousness though, God has really helped me get through this... I've given Him full control and I haven't been stressed one bit! I know He is taking care of me and I've even been calm/peaceful watching all the new babies being born around me to my friends. I feel assured that day is coming for me and all my sisters here :thumbup:


----------



## BRK06

And without faith it is impossible to please God, because anyone who comes to him must believe that he exists and that he rewards those who earnestly seek him. - Hebrews 11:6 NIV

The above verse reveals how our faith pleases God and moves Him to respond to us. Read through the Gospels and you'll see that almost every time Jesus healed or rescued someone, He told them, "Your faith has healed you." Or "Your faith has saved you." He pointed to their faith so that they would know that it was their belief in God that played a part in receiving their miracle. There are only two places in the Bible where we're told that Jesus was "amazed." One is in Luke 7:9, where Jesus heals a centurion's ailing servant. The Roman believed that the Master didn't even need to be present to heal the boy, and this so "amazed" Jesus that He said, "I tell you, I have not found such great faith even in Israel." And in Mark 6:5-6, where the Savior is rejected by the people in His hometown, the Scripture says, "He could not do any miracles there, except lay his hands on a few sick people and heal them. And he was amazed at their lack of faith." It's not that the Son of God was unable to perform miracles in Nazareth, but that He chose not to because of the people's unbelief. There's an important message here for all of us.

The Bible has a lot to say about faith. Ephesians 2:8 says that we are "saved by grace through faith." So we know that our very salvation depends on faith. Scripture also tells us, "We live by faith, not by sight." (2 Corinthians 5:7) And "The righteous will live by faith." (Romans 1:17) So we know that we are to live our daily lives by faith in God. And though we're told in Ephesians 2:9 that our faith is a gift from God, the Bible also says that "faith comes by hearing, and hearing by the word of God." (Romans 10:17) Therefore, our faith can be increased each time we study the Scriptures, listen to good preaching and teaching, or memorize a new verse. The more time we spend in God's Word, and the more we get to know Him personally, the more our faith will abound. But just hearing the Word isn't enough. Hebrews 4:2 warns us that God's Word will have "no value" to us if we don't "combine it with faith." And if our faith is genuine, it will produce righteous deeds. James states that "faith by itself, if it is not accompanied by action, is dead." (James 2:17) Paul says it this way: "The only thing that counts is faith expressing itself through love." (Galatians 5:6) And how does the Bible define faith? It says that "[Faith] is the confident assurance that something we want is going to happen. It is the certainty that what we hope for is waiting for us, even though we cannot see it up ahead." (Hebrews 11:1 TLB) My prayer for you today is that you may always have this kind of faith, and that you may receive all that God has in store for you!


Lord, grant me the kind of great faith that pleases and "amazes" You. Give me a growing passion for Your Word and Your presence. Cause my faith to be genuine so that it may be expressed through love and produce good deeds. Thank You for helping me to receive all that You have for me! 

-JD Farro


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> As I mentioned before, I started a juice fast and I'm currently on day 5. I feel pretty good, not as tired as I used to be and I don't have any cravings or desires for food. I juice 3 times a day, breakfast, lunch and dinner and 4 if I'm hungry.
> 
> I have yet to find a green juice I like, so hoping I can tweak some recipes to make it taste better. Nothing like drinking green juice that taste and smells like grass...lol!
> 
> I haven't had ttc thoughts overwhelm me, guessing that's because I've been so focused on getting my health back in order that it's consumed me. I'm hoping that by having all these nutritious meals (drinks), it will help clear anything bad that's going on the female area and of course hoping the end results with a :baby:
> 
> How's everyone else doing and what CD are you all on?
> 
> I'm on cycle day 8-9
> 
> love you all :hugs:


Godsjewel - good on you for sticking with the juicing!! So proud your doing it and enjoying the benefits. The benefits will astound you, have you felt the glow in your skin yet? Detoxing, especially juicing is first seen in the largest organ of your body. Your skin. 
Your skin and infact every other organ in your body will thank you for the clean in a matter of weeks! :thumbup:

Keep mixing it up from day to day and adding variety and you will find you will continue this healthy habit for years! I started my protein shake drink 4 yrs ago, i have it in replacement of an empty energy breakfast (dont eat gluten ie: toast or cereal) it was the best thing i ever did. I went from a size 62kg > 54kg by changing my diet slightly. Also, keep it up with hubby too :happydance:. You will be twice as luckly to stick at it as you can take turns making it and vice versa hehe.

Luv u girl!
X


----------



## Godsjewel

We are going to study some of the kings of the Old Testament. At first glance, you may wonder what encouragement you can find for your struggle with infertility buried beneath the tales of battles and wars. Oh, believe me, friend. There is strength for your battle in the stories of these warriors! Strap on your armor and run to the battle field with me!

The first well meet is King Asa. Unlike most of his contemporaries, Asa is actually described as a godly king. He tore down altars to false gods, commanded Judah to seek the one true God and observe the laws and commands God laid down. His loyalty to Heaven was not ignored. Israel lived in peace under his rulership and for many years, the kingdom was undisturbed by war.

However, the time came when the king of Ethiopia came against him with a million soldiers. Besides the fact that a million armed men along with 300 chariots is enough to make just about anyone nervous, realize that Asas army numbered only 300,000 along with 280,000 men from the tribe of Benjamin. Asa never wavered. He never even broke a sweat. He knew exactly what he needed to do when facing impossible numbers. He called on the Name of the Lord Almighty. This is Asas prayer:

Lord, there is no one besides You to help in the battle between the powerful and those who have no strength; so help us, O Lord our God, for we trust in You, and in Your name have come against this multitude. O Lord, You are our God; let not man prevail against You. (2 Chronicles 14:11) 

Your struggle with infertility or loss is no small foe. Others who have never stood on this battlefield dont understand this. They tell you to relax and assume your struggle will end. You know better. Youve watched as hormone levels have plummeted and unpaid bills skyrocket. Birthdays approach and sperm counts bottom out. What do you do when the numbers dont line up? Approach the God who has never once been intimidated by numbers.

Cry out to God the way Asa did. Father, we dont have a clue what to do. My husbands sperm counts are so low. My bank account doesnt show a single spare dollar so we cant afford even one month of treatment. We just cant figure out where to go from here, but we know to go to You, the only One who can help in the battle between the powerful and those who have no strength. The numbers look awful, but our eyes are on you. 

Dont kid yourself into thinking that your fervent prayer is nothing more than lip service. Heaven moves when you cry out to God. The prayer of a person living right with God is something powerful to be reckoned with. (James 5:16--The Message.) When Asa prayed, he stormed into an impossible situation with the Lord going before him and he emerged more than victorious. Scripture tells us that the Ethiopians fell so that they could not recover and that they were shattered before the Lord and His army...and they carried away very much plunder. It wasnt that Asa faced small hurdles. His enemy far outnumbered his army. Its just that Asa knew that his enemy was no match for his God. Neither is yours. Just as God showed up strong on Asas behalf, He will be mighty in your family as well.


----------



## Jumik

:wave: quietly lurking and praying for you guys! :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Jumik said:


> :wave: quietly lurking and praying for you guys! :flower:

Hi Sweetie :hugs:

Thanks for stopping by and for your prayers, it's greatly appreciated.

I pray all is well with you and baby.


----------



## xxx_faithful

How are we all feeling today?


----------



## Shellvz

You Can Have Children

As a believer in Jesus Christ there are Bible promises about having children you can claim.

2 CORINTHIANS 1:20 NKJ
20 For all the promises of God in Him are Yes, and in Him Amen, to the glory of God through us.

All the blessings of God are yours because of your faith in Christ Jesus.

DEUTERONOMY 7:14 NKJ
14 "You shall be blessed above all peoples; there shall not be a male or female barren among you or among your livestock.

EXODUS 23:25-26 NKJ
25 . . . I will take sickness away from . . . you.
26 "No one shall suffer miscarriage or be barren in your land; I will fulfill the number of your days.

PSALM 113:9 NRSV
9 He gives the barren woman a home, making her the joyous mother of children. Praise the Lord!

PSALM 128:3 NKJ
3 Your wife shall be like a fruitful vine in the very heart of your house, your children like olive plants all around your table.

Children Are A Blessing From God

PSALM 127:3 NKJ
3 Behold, children are a heritage from the Lord, the fruit of the womb is His reward.

RUTH 4:13 NKJ
13 So Boaz took Ruth and she became his wife; and when he went in to her, the Lord gave her conception, and she bore a son.

PSALM 107:38 NKJ
38 He also blesses them, and they multiply greatly; and He does not let their cattle decrease.

GENESIS 17:16 NKJ
16 "And I will bless her and also give you a son by her; then I will bless her, and she shall be a mother of nations; kings of peoples shall be from her."

Barren Healed

Barren people were healed in answer to prayer several times in Scripture. Remember God does not play favorites. If you seek Him, He will answer your prayer also. He did for Sarah, Rebekah, Leah, Rachel, Hannah, and Elizabeth.

ACTS 10:34 NKJ
34 Then Peter opened his mouth and said: "In truth I perceive that God shows no partiality.

Sarah

GENESIS 15:3-5 NKJ
3 Then Abram said, "Look, You have given me no offspring; indeed one born in my house is my heir!"
4 . . . the word of the Lord came to him, saying, "This one shall not be your heir, but one who will come from your own body shall be your heir."
5 Then He brought him outside and said, "Look now toward heaven, and count the stars if you are able to number them." And He said to him, "So shall your descendants be."

GENESIS 21:1-2 NKJ
1 And the Lord visited Sarah as He had said, and the Lord did for Sarah as He had spoken.
2 For Sarah conceived and bore Abraham a son in his old age . . . .

GALATIANS 3:13-14 NKJ
13 Christ has redeemed us from the curse of the law, having become a curse for us . . .
14 that the blessing of Abraham might come upon the Gentiles in Christ Jesus, that we might receive the promise of the Spirit through faith.

Abraham's blessing -- including being fruitful -- is for us who are in Christ Jesus.

Rebekah

GENESIS 25:21 NKJ
21 Now Isaac pleaded with the Lord for his wife, because she was barren; and the Lord granted his plea, and Rebekah his wife conceived.

Leah

GENESIS 29:31-32,35 NKJ
31 When the Lord saw that Leah was unloved, He opened her womb; but Rachel was barren.
32 So Leah conceived and bore a son, and she called his name Reuben; for she said, "The Lord has surely looked on my affliction. Now therefore, my husband will love me."
35 And she conceived again and bore a son, and said, "Now I will praise the Lord." Therefore she called his name Judah. Then she stopped bearing.

GENESIS 30:17 NKJ
17 And God listened to Leah, and she conceived and bore Jacob a fifth son.

Rachel

GENESIS 29:31 NKJ
31 . . . but Rachel was barren.

GENESIS 30:1-2,22-23 NKJ
1 Now when Rachel saw that she bore Jacob no children, Rachel envied her sister, and said to Jacob, "Give me children, or else I die!"
2 And Jacob's anger was aroused against Rachel, and he said, "Am I in the place of God, who has withheld from you the fruit of the womb?"
22 Then God remembered Rachel, and God listened to her and opened her womb.
23 And she conceived and bore a son, and said, "God has taken away my reproach."

Hannah

1 SAMUEL 1:5,9-11,13,17,19,20 NKJ
5 But to Hannah he would give a double portion, for he loved Hannah, although the Lord had closed her womb.
9 So Hannah arose after they had finished eating and drinking in Shiloh. Now Eli the priest was . . . by the doorpost of the tabernacle of the Lord.
10 And she was in bitterness of soul, and prayed to the Lord and wept in anguish.
11 Then she made a vow and said, "O Lord of hosts, if You will indeed look on the affliction of your maidservant and remember me, and not forget your maidservant, but will give your maidservant a male child, then I will give him to the Lord all the days of his life, and no razor shall come upon his head."
13 Now Hannah spoke in her heart; only her lips moved, but her voice was not heard. . . .
17 Then Eli answered and said, "Go in peace, and the God of Israel grant your petition which you have asked of Him."
19 . . . And Elkanah knew Hannah his wife, and the Lord remembered her.
20 So it came to pass in the process of time that Hannah conceived and bore a son, and called his name Samuel, saying, "Because I have asked for him from the Lord."

Elizabeth

LUKE 1:7,13 NKJ
7 But they had no child, because Elizabeth was barren, and they were both well advanced in years.
13 But the angel said to him, "Do not be afraid, Zacharias, for your prayer is heard; and your wife Elizabeth will bear you a son, and you shall call his name John.

All Things Are Possible

LUKE 1:37 NKJ
37 "For with God nothing will be impossible."

MARK 9:23 NKJ
23 Jesus said to him, "If you can believe, all things are possible to him who believes."

MATTHEW 17:20 NKJ
20 . . . if you have faith as a mustard seed, you will say to this mountain, `Move from here to there,' and it will move; and nothing will be impossible for you.

MARK 11:24 NKJ
24 "Therefore I say to you, whatever things you ask when you pray, believe that you receive them, and you will have them.


----------



## Shellvz

xxx_faithful said:


> How are we all feeling today?

Hey, gearing up for ovulation on 5th cycle this week :thumbup:

Sprained my ankle last Tuesday and though it is improving still painful at times. Been resting as much as I can to encourage complete healing asap.

Been reading about Ruth. I had overlooked her in my studies about women ttc in the Bible as that is not the premise of her story. Surprisingly, I read today that she bore no children to her first husband. It appears that she only had the one child 'Obed'. There may have been others but they are not mentioned.

It also has an interesting phrase: 'and the Lord gave her conception'.

This struck a chord with me as I have been doing all possible to attain conception. 

God, please help us to conceive. Please give us conception.


----------



## Godsjewel

In those days Hezekiah became ill and was at the point of death. The prophet Isaiah son of Amoz went to him and said, This is what the LORD says: Put your house in order, because you are going to die; you will not recover.

Hezekiah turned his face to the wall and prayed to the LORD, Remember, LORD, how I have walked before you faithfully and with wholehearted devotion and have done what is good in your eyes. And Hezekiah wept bitterly.

Before Isaiah had left the middle court, the word of the LORD came to him: Go back and tell Hezekiah, the ruler of my people, This is what the LORD, the God of your father David, says: I have heard your prayer and seen your tears; I will heal you. On the third day from now you will go up to the temple of the LORD. I will add fifteen years to your life. And I will deliver you and this city from the hand of the king of Assyria. I will defend this city for my sake and for the sake of my servant David.

2 Kings 20:1-6

King Hezekiah was sick. Not just a little nauseated. When a true prophet of God says youre going to die, you start scoping out funeral homes. King Hezekiah immediately did what many of us do. He turned to Heaven. God healed his body and added 15 years to his life. 

For many who walk the infertility journey, medical diagnoses are common. You seem to collect more and more with each doctors appointments. For others, a diagnosis would be great! At least youd know what enemy you faced. Wherever you find yourself, one thing remains the same. You can trust God to heal your body from the diseases that cause your infertility. 

Theres another account of King Hezekiahs healing in the book of Isaiah. Its a poem Hezekiah wrote in gratitude to God after he recovered from his should-have-been-fatal illness:

The dead don't thank you, 
and choirs don't sing praises from the morgue.
Those buried six feet under 
don't witness to your faithful ways.
It's the livinglive men, live womenwho thank you, 
just as I'm doing right now.
Parents give their children 
full reports on your faithful ways. Isaiah 38:18-19 (The Message)

When God conquers infertility in your life, and grants you the gift of a child, dont forget to give Him praise. Youve spent countless hours begging Him for a child. Be sure to let your praise outweigh the time spent asking for His blessing. Be ever ready to share your story with your children when they finally get here. Let them know that their very existence is witness to the miracle working power of God. If God lifts endometriosis touch from you, and you bear a child, let that child know that without Gods working on your life and your body, he or she wouldnt be here. Perhaps God chooses to heal your heart of infertility wounds through the precious gift of adoption. Tell your child that it wasnt paperwork that put your family together, but the design of Heaven that melded your hearts as one. Even if today is the hardest entry in your infertility story, remember that you are writing your testimony that youll share with your child one day. Youll be able to give a full report on the faithfulness of Gods ways, no matter how your healing has come.


----------



## Godsjewel

xxx_faithful said:


> How are we all feeling today?

Doing good, should be ovulating any day now :thumbup:


----------



## stevens2010

Godsjewel said:


> When God conquers infertility in your life, and grants you the gift of a child, dont forget to give Him praise. Youve spent countless hours begging Him for a child. Be sure to let your praise outweigh the time spent asking for His blessing. Be ever ready to share your story with your children when they finally get here. Let them know that their very existence is witness to the miracle working power of God. If God lifts endometriosis touch from you, and you bear a child, let that child know that without Gods working on your life and your body, he or she wouldnt be here. Perhaps God chooses to heal your heart of infertility wounds through the precious gift of adoption. Tell your child that it wasnt paperwork that put your family together, but the design of Heaven that melded your hearts as one. Even if today is the hardest entry in your infertility story, remember that you are writing your testimony that youll share with your child one day. Youll be able to give a full report on the faithfulness of Gods ways, no matter how your healing has come.

This really spoke to me. I've always planned to tell my child or children that they were precious gifts from God that we spent hours, days, weeks, months and years praying for. God will use all of us for His Glory. Amen!


----------



## InChristAlone

Ok... So AF due today or tomorrow... I have cramping and my boobs are a bit sore.. Probably AF I know, but i gave in and POAS and can't tell... I think maybe there is a faint line there, but then I think I'm just bonkers!! Help please!! 

I can't get the file to attach from my phone, but I posted it on countdown to pregnancy before... Here: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/...alleryid=38008

If you could have a look and let me know what you think I'd be really interested to know. It's midnight here so will test again with FMU unless AF shows her face in the night :/ don't know what to think!! I do want this but don't want to get my hopes up and I think I'm doing just that! Please do say if you don't see anything, I'd much rather that. Thank you!! xx


----------



## beckysprayer

The link didn't work for me InChristAlone, but I'm praying for you! Praying I wake up in the morning to a BFP announcement form you. :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

InChristAlone said:


> Ok... So AF due today or tomorrow... I have cramping and my boobs are a bit sore.. Probably AF I know, but i gave in and POAS and can't tell... I think maybe there is a faint line there, but then I think I'm just bonkers!! Help please!!
> 
> I can't get the file to attach from my phone, but I posted it on countdown to pregnancy before... Here: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/...alleryid=38008
> 
> If you could have a look and let me know what you think I'd be really interested to know. It's midnight here so will test again with FMU unless AF shows her face in the night :/ don't know what to think!! I do want this but don't want to get my hopes up and I think I'm doing just that! Please do say if you don't see anything, I'd much rather that. Thank you!! xx

I don't see anything on the link either...but praying for you and hoping for good news :hugs:


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> In those days Hezekiah became ill and was at the point of death. The prophet Isaiah son of Amoz went to him and said, This is what the LORD says: Put your house in order, because you are going to die; you will not recover.
> 
> Hezekiah turned his face to the wall and prayed to the LORD, Remember, LORD, how I have walked before you faithfully and with wholehearted devotion and have done what is good in your eyes. And Hezekiah wept bitterly.
> 
> Before Isaiah had left the middle court, the word of the LORD came to him: Go back and tell Hezekiah, the ruler of my people, This is what the LORD, the God of your father David, says: I have heard your prayer and seen your tears; I will heal you. On the third day from now you will go up to the temple of the LORD. I will add fifteen years to your life. And I will deliver you and this city from the hand of the king of Assyria. I will defend this city for my sake and for the sake of my servant David.
> 
> 2 Kings 20:1-6
> 
> King Hezekiah was sick. Not just a little nauseated. When a true prophet of God says youre going to die, you start scoping out funeral homes. King Hezekiah immediately did what many of us do. He turned to Heaven. God healed his body and added 15 years to his life.
> 
> For many who walk the infertility journey, medical diagnoses are common. You seem to collect more and more with each doctors appointments. For others, a diagnosis would be great! At least youd know what enemy you faced. Wherever you find yourself, one thing remains the same. You can trust God to heal your body from the diseases that cause your infertility.
> 
> Theres another account of King Hezekiahs healing in the book of Isaiah. Its a poem Hezekiah wrote in gratitude to God after he recovered from his should-have-been-fatal illness:
> 
> The dead don't thank you,
> and choirs don't sing praises from the morgue.
> Those buried six feet under
> don't witness to your faithful ways.
> It's the livinglive men, live womenwho thank you,
> just as I'm doing right now.
> Parents give their children
> full reports on your faithful ways. Isaiah 38:18-19 (The Message)
> 
> When God conquers infertility in your life, and grants you the gift of a child, dont forget to give Him praise. Youve spent countless hours begging Him for a child. Be sure to let your praise outweigh the time spent asking for His blessing. Be ever ready to share your story with your children when they finally get here. Let them know that their very existence is witness to the miracle working power of God. If God lifts endometriosis touch from you, and you bear a child, let that child know that without Gods working on your life and your body, he or she wouldnt be here. Perhaps God chooses to heal your heart of infertility wounds through the precious gift of adoption. Tell your child that it wasnt paperwork that put your family together, but the design of Heaven that melded your hearts as one. Even if today is the hardest entry in your infertility story, remember that you are writing your testimony that youll share with your child one day. Youll be able to give a full report on the faithfulness of Gods ways, no matter how your healing has come.



_When God conquers infertility in your life, and grants you the gift of a child, dont forget to give Him praise. Youve spent countless hours begging Him for a child. Be sure to let your praise outweigh the time spent asking for His blessing._

Sar, i couldnt help but think this was directed at me!! hahaha. It was like... ouch so true. I've spent so long waiting, wishing, praying, crying, LONGING! but now all i can think of is, will you allow me to keep it? will my heart be broken? am i able to carry it fullterm this time around? I never stopped to say thankyou and just be at peace with the thankfulness. Of course i have thanked him but it was said with so much fear and anxiety, it wasnt even worth being said. :dohh:

Thankyou God for reminding me to say thankyou in full peace and serenity. To stay still and know that you are God. To remove all fear of loss from my heart and mind so i am renewed by your spirit, and by your love alone. :hugs:

xxx_faithful


----------



## xxx_faithful

InChristAlone said:


> Ok... So AF due today or tomorrow... I have cramping and my boobs are a bit sore.. Probably AF I know, but i gave in and POAS and can't tell... I think maybe there is a faint line there, but then I think I'm just bonkers!! Help please!!
> 
> I can't get the file to attach from my phone, but I posted it on countdown to pregnancy before... Here: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/...alleryid=38008
> 
> If you could have a look and let me know what you think I'd be really interested to know. It's midnight here so will test again with FMU unless AF shows her face in the night :/ don't know what to think!! I do want this but don't want to get my hopes up and I think I'm doing just that! Please do say if you don't see anything, I'd much rather that. Thank you!! xx

InChristAlone, i cant seem to open the link :wacko: Praying BFP BFP BFP BFP!!


----------



## InChristAlone

Oh my goodness! I just did a digi & got a :bfp: 1-2 weeks, crazy! Total shock... Can't really believe it and now just praying so hard that it's a sticky bean! 

Thank you so much for your support and prayers ladies, imparting :dust: to you all xx


----------



## Shellvz

InChristAlone said:


> Oh my goodness! I just did a digi & got a :bfp: 1-2 weeks, crazy! Total shock... Can't really believe it and now just praying so hard that it's a sticky bean!
> 
> Thank you so much for your support and prayers ladies, imparting :dust: to you all xx

Congratulations :)


----------



## PrincessBree

InChristAlone said:


> Oh my goodness! I just did a digi & got a :bfp: 1-2 weeks, crazy! Total shock... Can't really believe it and now just praying so hard that it's a sticky bean!
> 
> Thank you so much for your support and prayers ladies, imparting :dust: to you all xx

Congratulations hunni!!May you have 9 months of health and happiness!!:happydance:


----------



## stevens2010

Congratulations!! Fantastic news!


----------



## Jumik

InChristAlone said:


> Oh my goodness! I just did a digi & got a :bfp: 1-2 weeks, crazy! Total shock... Can't really believe it and now just praying so hard that it's a sticky bean!
> 
> Thank you so much for your support and prayers ladies, imparting :dust: to you all xx

Congratulations! H&H 9 mths!


----------



## Godsjewel

InChristAlone said:


> Oh my goodness! I just did a digi & got a :bfp: 1-2 weeks, crazy! Total shock... Can't really believe it and now just praying so hard that it's a sticky bean!
> 
> Thank you so much for your support and prayers ladies, imparting :dust: to you all xx

:happydance: Congrats sweetheart :hugs:

Thank you Jesus for blessing my sis with her hearts desire!


----------



## Godsjewel

Learning from the Kings--David

There is so very much we can learn from David. Giant killer. Composer. Adulterer. Grieving daddy. Man after Gods own heart. Most beloved king of Israel. There could be an entire years worth of devotions written about David alone. For today, we will learn a very valuable lesson from this multifaceted man to help in the journey through infertility.

For a time, David was a king without a country. The prophet, Samuel, anointed David as king when he was only a teenage boy, yet he didnt ascend the throne for many years. He went through trials of many kinds before he took the throne God had appointed for him. During this time of waiting, he did some things right and he did some things wrong. David defeated Goliath, fought several wars, faked insanity and spared the life of his most vicious enemy. He became armor bearer for King Saul, then barely escaped with his life when this same king tried to kill him. David may have been waiting for promise of God to be made manifest in his life, but there was no sitting around in boredom for him.

Just as David was a king without a kingdom, you are a mother without a child. You feel a burning passion deep within you to parent, yet you find yourself in a period of waiting. Waiting for the promise of God to be made manifest in your life. There are trials and battles to be fought and won. Learn a lesson from King David.

David was not a perfect man by anyones standards, but there was one thing he always did right. David went to God with every crisis he faced. While he did a lot of things right, he was human and he messed up. A lot. But he went to God every time. When he got things right, he worshipped. When he sinned, he repented. He kept his heart full of praise. What a fantastic example for us to follow while in our times of waiting--and beyond.

Maybe you havent done everything right while youve been waiting. Infertility is frustrating and its easy to lash out at the ones we love. If youve messed up, go to God. Tell Him you didnt do things right. Hell forgive every time and put you back on the right path. If youve found that infertility has been a blessing in disguise and its allowed you to draw closer to God, let your heart be full of praise like Davids always was. 

Your waiting wont be a time of sitting around doing nothing. Keep going to God in good times and in bad. Keep a heart of worship and trust God to sustain you through the waiting.


----------



## PrincessBree

Has anyone in this group had an ectopic pregnancy treated with surgery?I just wanted to know how long it took for af to return?xx I had one 5 weeks ago and still no period yet?


----------



## Godsjewel

PrincessBree said:


> Has anyone in this group had an ectopic pregnancy treated with surgery?I just wanted to know how long it took for af to return?xx I had one 5 weeks ago and still no period yet?

Hi Sweeite :flower:

Have you discussed this with your doctor to get more info on what you should expect after have an ectopic pregnancy?

love you :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone in this group had an ectopic pregnancy treated with surgery?I just wanted to know how long it took for af to return?xx I had one 5 weeks ago and still no period yet?
> 
> Hi Sweeite :flower:
> 
> Have you discussed this with your doctor to get more info on what you should expect after have an ectopic pregnancy?
> 
> love you :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey hun,

They said I would need an appointment after 6 weeks so I think I will be going to see the doctor next week.But up until now I havent seen the doctor since the op :nope: unfortunately that means I just been left scrolling the internet for answers!

Love you too xx:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

PrincessBree said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone in this group had an ectopic pregnancy treated with surgery?I just wanted to know how long it took for af to return?xx I had one 5 weeks ago and still no period yet?
> 
> Hi Sweeite :flower:
> 
> Have you discussed this with your doctor to get more info on what you should expect after have an ectopic pregnancy?
> 
> love you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hun,
> 
> They said I would need an appointment after 6 weeks so I think I will be going to see the doctor next week.But up until now I havent seen the doctor since the op :nope: unfortunately that means I just been left scrolling the internet for answers!
> 
> Love you too xx:hugs:Click to expand...

Oh, ok. Well I'm hoping that someone will be able to help answer your question before then. Praying for peace of mind.


----------



## prayingtogod

Hi Ladies, 

I just ran across this thread. I wish I had found it when I was ttc. I can offer encouragement. I have been where you are. It wasn't that long ago. I told God I would tell of his goodness every chance I get. Please stop by my journal and read my testimony. I hope you ladies don't mind me stopping by this thread sometime. One more person praying won't hurt.


----------



## PrincessBree

prayingtogod said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just ran across this thread. I wish I had found it when I was ttc. I can offer encouragement. I have been where you are. It wasn't that long ago. I told God I would tell of his goodness every chance I get. Please stop by my journal and read my testimony. I hope you ladies don't mind me stopping by this thread sometime. One more person praying won't hurt.

Awww God bless you!!Congratualtions on your pregnancy God is so good,your message was lovely xxthanx for visiting us here,there is a christian mommy prayer group in first trimester thread please feel free to drop in and pray with the ladies there also,I know they would really benefit from your desire to spread the love of God!!Xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

InChristAlone said:


> Oh my goodness! I just did a digi & got a :bfp: 1-2 weeks, crazy! Total shock... Can't really believe it and now just praying so hard that it's a sticky bean!
> 
> Thank you so much for your support and prayers ladies, imparting :dust: to you all xx

Yay! Congratulations! :happydance: Happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## HisGrace

PrincessBree said:


> Has anyone in this group had an ectopic pregnancy treated with surgery?I just wanted to know how long it took for af to return?xx I had one 5 weeks ago and still no period yet?

I'm not sure about ectopic but it took me about six weeks after my loss. Have you tried the miscarriage support thread? They may have answers there.


----------



## xxx_faithful

InChristAlone said:


> Oh my goodness! I just did a digi & got a :bfp: 1-2 weeks, crazy! Total shock... Can't really believe it and now just praying so hard that it's a sticky bean!
> 
> Thank you so much for your support and prayers ladies, imparting :dust: to you all xx

InChristAlone CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!
May you always give the glory to God and remember him as the 'blesser' in your newly blessed life as a mummy to be :happy dance: :happydance:


----------



## xxx_faithful

PrincessBree said:


> Has anyone in this group had an ectopic pregnancy treated with surgery?I just wanted to know how long it took for af to return?xx I had one 5 weeks ago and still no period yet?

PrincessBree,

I am so sorry for what you have recently been through. Words can't even sum out how sorry i am for you and your hubby. 

Praying for you sweetheart :kiss:


----------



## Godsjewel

prayingtogod said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just ran across this thread. I wish I had found it when I was ttc. I can offer encouragement. I have been where you are. It wasn't that long ago. I told God I would tell of his goodness every chance I get. Please stop by my journal and read my testimony. I hope you ladies don't mind me stopping by this thread sometime. One more person praying won't hurt.

Hi hun, Thank you for stopping by, sharing and praying for us :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

InChristAlone said:


> Oh my goodness! I just did a digi & got a :bfp: 1-2 weeks, crazy! Total shock... Can't really believe it and now just praying so hard that it's a sticky bean!
> 
> Thank you so much for your support and prayers ladies, imparting :dust: to you all xx

Congrats!!! :hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so happy for you and I'm praying for a happy and healthy 9 months for you! :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Imagine this scene with me if you will:

A room packed full of reporters. The tension in the air is so thick you could cut it with a knife. Everything is abuzz with electricity. The nation is on the brink of war. We look to our Commander in Chief for guidance. The next words he speaks could throw us into fierce battle. The tension in the room is intense. 

Ladies and Gentlemen, the President of the United States.

Ladies and Gentlemen, the President of the United States.

Uh...the President of the United States!

"Sorry, dude. Noche was chasing a squirrel!" 

Without the typical pomp and circumstance of a Presidential news conference, a seven year old boy, trailed by his trusty black lab, Noche, takes the stand. "Okay, here's the deal. I know there's a lot of guys who really want to pound us right now and that is not cool--hey! That's an awesome i-pad! Sorry. Anyway. I talked to God about it, cause hey. I'm seven! I haven't even been to these countries. I don't know what to do! But this is what God says to do. It might sound crazy, but this is the plan..."

Can you imagine relying on the wisdom of a little boy to lead a nation? Joash was King when he was only seven years old. He had quite a tumultuous beginning to say the least. When he was a baby, there was a total chaos within the palace walls. Athaliah was one of the wives of his father, and she was an evil woman. She had ordered all the royal offspring of the house of Judah (which would have included Joash) to be killed. Jehoshabeath was a sister to Joashs father and wife of Jehoiada the priest. She was determined that Joash would be spared. She kidnapped Joash and hid him and his nurse in a bedroom for six years. Six years! Can you imagine hiding a little boy in one room for six years? Her dedication to this child and his future made a difference in this childs life and in the history of Israel.

Once Athaliah was put to death, seven year old Joash ascended the throne. Because of the influence of his rescuer, Jehoshabeath and her husband, Jehoiada the priest, Joash became a godly king. Scripture says Joash did what was right in the sight of the LORD all the days of Jehoiada the priest. (2 Chronicles 24:2) However, when Joash lost the powerful influence of Jehoiada, we see a tragic turn. After the death of Jehoiada the officials of Judah came and bowed down to the king and the king listened to them. They abandoned the house of the LORD, the God of their fathers (2 Chronicles 24:17-18) What a pitiful end of an otherwise amazing legacy.
Do you realize the influence you will have on your child(ren) one day? You can be the first one to introduce them to the love of the Heavenly Father. What an incredible honor! Your marriage can be the example that they use as standard when they choose their own spouse. The love you display will show them how to love another. What a heavy responsibility and what an amazing gift.

While you are waiting for the blessing of a child, why not take the opportunity to strengthen the relationships and influence you have now? Have a great marriage? Theres no doubt that infertility can strain even the strongest of marriages, even if it solidifies the union. Take this time before God grants you a child and reinforce your marriage. You can always draw closer to God personally. He promises that if youll draw close to Him, Hell draw close to you. Imagine how you want to influence your child. Find ways to strengthen yourself in those areas now. 

While you are waiting, surround yourself with others who will influence you the right way. If possible, get involved in a support group that will allow you to give and receive encouragement. If the frustration of infertility has caused you to drift from church, let yourself get planted in a local church again. Stay under the influence of godly Bible teaching. Remember that when Joash got away from godly influences, he lost his way with God. 

You need godly influence. Someone needs the influence you can give. Your waiting period was never intended to be idle time. Build your influence. Learn from godly resources. God will work and move through this waiting time.


----------



## Godsjewel

I was reading my daily devotional called, Jesus Calling, and thought this was perfect and had to share.

I am nearer than you think, richly present in all your moments. You are connected to Me by love-bonds that nothing can sever. However, you may sometimes feel alone, because your union with Me is invisible. Ask Me to open your eyes, so that you can find Me everywhere. The more aware you are of My presence, the safe you feel. This is not some sort of escape from reality, it is tuning in to ultimate reality. I am far more real than the world you can see, hear and touch. Faith is the confirmation of things we do not see and the conviction of their reality, perceiving as real fact what is not revealed to the senses.

God did this so that they would seek him and perhaps reach out for him and find him, though he is not far from any one of us. For in him we live and move and have our being. As some of your own poets have said, We are his offspring. Acts 17:27-28

Now faith is confidence in what we hope for and assurance about what we do not see. Hebrews 11:1


----------



## BRK06

InChristAlone said:


> Oh my goodness! I just did a digi & got a :bfp: 1-2 weeks, crazy! Total shock... Can't really believe it and now just praying so hard that it's a sticky bean!
> 
> Thank you so much for your support and prayers ladies, imparting :dust: to you all xx

PTL!!! Congrats Sis! Praying for a healthy 9 months :)


----------



## DesiresBaby

Hi ladies! :wave:

I'm new to this forum, but would like to share an infertility prayer that I recently came across and just had to post on my ttc blog. This is a powerful prayer! I'm excited about what God is going to do in our lives, and how we will use this temporary struggle for the glory of our Father! I got my :bfp:on last night with a HPT. My BETA is tomorrow. I just thought I'd share that to say, Keep the faith and know that God is to do exceeding and abundant things in our lives through faith. I have been ttc for 14 months now. I've suffered two ectopics via IUI, so I know that God is able! Keep faith, and hope alive! Sending all of you lots of :dust:

"Almighty Creator, hear this fertility prayer and the wishes of my heart.
You know my deep desire for a child -- a little one to love and to hold, to care for, to cherish. Grant that my body may conceive and give birth to a beautiful, healthy baby in Your holy image. Guide me in all my choices so that this conception, my pregnancy and my baby's birth are in line with Your will. Heavenly Father, hear this prayer of my heart, mind and spirit. Amen!"

SOURCE https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...ing-conceive/2020179312-fertility-prayer.html


----------



## Godsjewel

DesiresBaby said:


> Hi ladies! :wave:
> 
> I'm new to this forum, but would like to share an infertility prayer that I recently came across and just had to post on my ttc blog. This is a powerful prayer! I'm excited about what God is going to do in our lives, and how we will use this temporary struggle for the glory of our Father! I got my :bfp:on last night with a HPT. My BETA is tomorrow. I just thought I'd share that to say, Keep the faith and know that God is to do exceeding and abundant things in our lives through faith. I have been ttc for 14 months now. I've suffered two ectopics via IUI, so I know that God is able! Keep faith, and hope alive! Sending all of you lots of :dust:
> 
> "Almighty Creator, hear this fertility prayer and the wishes of my heart.
> You know my deep desire for a child -- a little one to love and to hold, to care for, to cherish. Grant that my body may conceive and give birth to a beautiful, healthy baby in Your holy image. Guide me in all my choices so that this conception, my pregnancy and my baby's birth are in line with Your will. Heavenly Father, hear this prayer of my heart, mind and spirit. Amen!"
> 
> SOURCE https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...ing-conceive/2020179312-fertility-prayer.html

Bless your heart...Thank you so much for stopping by and sharing. I pray the Lord blesses you with a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## prayingtogod

DesiresBaby said:


> Hi ladies! :wave:
> 
> I'm new to this forum, but would like to share an infertility prayer that I recently came across and just had to post on my ttc blog. This is a powerful prayer! I'm excited about what God is going to do in our lives, and how we will use this temporary struggle for the glory of our Father! I got my :bfp:on last night with a HPT. My BETA is tomorrow. I just thought I'd share that to say, Keep the faith and know that God is to do exceeding and abundant things in our lives through faith. I have been ttc for 14 months now. I've suffered two ectopics via IUI, so I know that God is able! Keep faith, and hope alive! Sending all of you lots of :dust:
> 
> "Almighty Creator, hear this fertility prayer and the wishes of my heart.
> You know my deep desire for a child -- a little one to love and to hold, to care for, to cherish. Grant that my body may conceive and give birth to a beautiful, healthy baby in Your holy image. Guide me in all my choices so that this conception, my pregnancy and my baby's birth are in line with Your will. Heavenly Father, hear this prayer of my heart, mind and spirit. Amen!"
> 
> SOURCE https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...ing-conceive/2020179312-fertility-prayer.html



Congrats Desire. Praying for a healthy pregnancy


----------



## Godsjewel

"My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness." 
2 Corinthians 12:9

My mother has really struggled with health over the last few years, and in fact, she has had multiple brain surgeries for a rare neurological disorder. Even though her recovery has far surpassed what the physicians ever predicted, she is not quite ready to run a marathon. There are times when she still needs some help.

One of those times was on a mother-daughter lunch date. When she tried to get out of the car, she found that she couldnt quite make it out of the car by herself. She hasnt always been weak, and she wont stay that way. But this day, she needed to draw from my strength. When I saw that she needed some help, I stepped between her and the open car door, reached out and took her hand and helped her to stand. We then went inside and had a nice time together. 

What does this have to do with the struggle you face with trying your best to bring a healthy, full-term baby into your home? Its really quite simple. Life has beaten you up. Your heart is wounded, and there are times when you feel weak in battle. Christ promises to be your strength.

Just like my Mom was that day, there are times when you will feel weak in your fight. Youre tired of trusting, tired of trying. You just want to have a baby. You dont know how much more of this you can take. You havent always been weak. You wont always be. But today was tough. Your bloodwork wasnt quite as good as you hoped it would be. Maybe you really thought this was the month, only to see that all too familiar red stain when you went to the bathroom. Strength is depleted and weakness takes its place. Where do you turn?

You turn to Jesus. Listen to Him whisper to you "My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness." When my mom needed help, I stepped in, planted my feet and my strength made up for the deficits in her ability. I pulled her to her feet when she couldnt do it for herself. Dont you know that Jesus does the same for you, and even more? His strength is perfect! He knows how to step in at just the right time and pull you to your feet one more time. When you dont think youve got the strength to keep fighting one more month, Hell plant His feet and you can draw from His strength. 

My mom could have refused me that day. She could have turned away from me and not taken my hands, choosing instead to sit in the hot car and wait while my dad and I had lunch. She would have been hot, hungry and miserable when she could have had her needs met. 

Dont refuse to let Jesus be your strength on days when you feel weak. How do we do that? By not calling out to Him when it hurts. When a bad test result knocks you to the ground, its sometimes easier to give Jesus the cold shoulder and shut down our prayer life while we lick our wounds. Why not turn to him instead? Tell Him where it hurts and let Him pull you back to your feet again.

His strength is perfect when you feel weak. His strength never lessens. He never gets tired. Let Him carry you in the hard times.


----------



## BRK06

Bree, were you able to talk to your dr about AF? I hope you're able to figure out what is going on. Praying for you as always! :hugs:

Prayingtogod and desires baby- Thank you so very much for your prayers and words of encouragement!! God is good indeed! I pray you ladies have a healthy and happy 9 months :)

AFM, nearing the end of my tww soon! (only 4 days left!) I've not had a lot of time to dwell on that though... My stepdaughter has been keeping me busy!! :haha: I think it's a good thing :)

How is everyone? Any big plans this weekend?


----------



## BRK06

What an Amazing God we serve!!

He Is

In Genesis, Hes the breath of life
In Exodus, the Passover Lamb
In Leviticus Hes our high priest
Numbers, the fire by night
Deuteronomy, Hes Moses voice
In Joshua, He is Salvations choice

Judges, law giver
In Ruth, the kinsmen-redeemer
First and Second Samuel,
Our trusted prophet
In Kings and Chronicles, Hes sovereign
Ezra, true and faithful scribe
Nehemiah, Hes the rebuilder of
Broken walls and lives

In Esther, Hes Mordecais courage
In Job, the timeless redeemer
In Psalms, He is our morning song
In Proverbs, wisdoms cry
Ecclesiastes, the time and season
In the Song of Solomon,
He is the lovers dream

He is, He is

In Isaiah, Hes prince of peace
Jeremiah, the weeping prophet
In Lamentations, the cry for Israel
Ezekiel, Hes the call from sin
In Daniel, the stranger in the fire
In Hosea, He is forever faithful

In Joel, Hes the spirits power
In Amos, the Arms that carry us
In Obadiah, Hes the Lord our Savior
In Jonah, Hes the great missionary
In Micah, the promise of peace
In Nahum, He is our strength and our shield

In Habakkuk and Zephaniah
Hes pleading for revival
In Haggai, He restores a lost heritage
In Zachariah, our fountain
In Malachi, He is the sun of righteousness
Rising with healing in His wings.

He is, He is

In Matthew, Mark, Luke and John
He is God, Man, Messiah
In the book of Acts, He is fire from Heaven
In Romans, Hes the grace of God
In Corinthians, the power of love
In Galatians, He is freedom from
The curse of sin
Ephesians, our glorious treasure
Philippians, the servants heart
In Colossians, Hes the Godhead Trinity
Thessalonians, our coming King
In Timothy, Titus, Philemon
Hes our mediator and our faithful pastor

In Hebrews, the everlasting covenant
In James, the one who heals the sick
In First and Second Peter,
He is our shepherd
In John and in Jude, Hes the lover
Coming for His bride
In the Revelation, He is King of Kings, and Lord of lords

He is, He is

The Prince of peace
The Son of Man
The Lamb of God
The Great I Am

Hes the Alpha and Omega
Our God and our Savior
He is Jesus Christ the Lord
And when time is no more

He is
He is

(Song written and performed by Aaron Jeoffrey)


----------



## Godsjewel

Isaac prayed to the LORD on behalf of his wife, because she was barren; and the LORD answered him and Rebekah his wife conceived.
Genesis 25:21

When Rebekah married Isaac, she took her place in an amazing family line. Daughter-in-law to Abraham and Sarah, there is no doubt that she heard the incredible story of her husbands birth to a 90 year old woman. I can just imagine her sitting wide-eyed with Isaac as he recounted the day his father tied him up and raised the knife to take his life, only to have Jehovah Jireh stop this godly man at just the right time. What a family she had married into. She had to hear of Gods promises to bring nations from her husband, and she was his willing bride. Oh, the babies that were on the way!

Even when Rebekahs family gave her to Isaac to be his bride, they looked into a future full of babies. Read Genesis 24:59-60:

Thus they sent away their sister Rebekah and her nurse with Abraham's servant and his men.
They blessed Rebekah and said to her,
"May you, our sister,
Become thousands of ten thousands,
And may your descendants possess
The gate of those who hate them."

May you become thousands of ten thousands. Thats a lot of babies! Imagine her surprise when month after month passed with no pregnancy. Was this some kind of divine joke? She was chosen as the bride of the one whose very existence proved Gods dominion over infertility. As she heard the details of his conception and birth and the prophetic utterances of the nations of people who would come from him, imagine her confusion when her body just would not conceive a baby. Do you wonder if she wondered if she missed out on the life she believed God had called her to live?

Many of us feel that the reason God even allowed us to exist is to be a mother. The maternal instinct is so strong inside of you, and you can hardly wait to walk down the aisle so you can embark on the journey of motherhood. As soon as the I dos are spoken and the rice is thrown, your sights turn to cradles and pacifiers. Could you have misunderstood the plan you thought God had for you to be a mother? Somehow, Ill bet Rebekah would understand.

If you are struggling with Gods plan, know that you are not alone. God is really creative! He very seldom works things the way we expect him to. God had not forgotten Rebekah, and He certainly didnt forget His promises to Abraham to give him descendants through Isaac and his barren wife. God came through and did what He said He would do.

God is still faithful. God is still creatively working in your life. He will do what He needs to do to help you walk out the divine plan He has lovingly created just for you.


----------



## Godsjewel

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is doing well.

Lawrence and I gave in this month and did an IUI yesterday, this will be our 7th one. After the doctor did the insemination, she looked at me and said, If this doesnt work out, have you thought of the next step? I recommend you start thinking about taking a more aggressive measure. I can start you on injectable meds which will help increase the eggs and I see you have endometriosis, which effects the egg quality. This is something you may want to think about. As soon as she left the room, fear began to set in. All I could do was shake my head. My health insurance only covers half the cost and she said the injectable meds tend to get pricey. I dont want to start medicating myself with all of these drugs, I just want to be completely healed and be able to conceive the way God intended me to. I got dressed, walked out of the doctors office and got into my car and tears began streaming down my face. Its hard knowing that there isnt anything on my part that I can do to get pregnant, Ive tried all I can afford and nothing. Its going to take Gods mighty hand to move in this situation and I know every day that goes by is just another page in my testimony. 

Thank you Lord for knowing whats best for me, even when I dont. Please continue to strengthen me every day so I can help others along this journey. I thank you ahead of time for the babies that are already being formed in these ladies and the future babies to come. You are so worthy of our praise. I love you Lord and your praise will continually be on my lips. AMEN!

Today Im heading to my moms house and we are going to attend a womens conference tonight at my old church. The theme for the conference is Dreams to Reality, how perfect is that?!? Im looking forward to see God move in the service. 

Have a wonderful weekend and I will check in when I can.

Love ya sisters!


----------



## beckysprayer

Sarah - have you tried natural supplements to improve egg quality? I know CoQ10 is supposed to and I think Royal Jelly is as well. I haven't looked too much into it, but I remember reading things from other people on here about this.

I'm praying this month is the one for you! :hugs: The bigger the battle, the greater the testimony and with your faith in God I know an amazing testimony to His love and His power is coming soon.

Have fun at the women's conference, that sounds like a great topic.


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> Hey ladies! I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Lawrence and I gave in this month and did an IUI yesterday, this will be our 7th one. After the doctor did the insemination, she looked at me and said, If this doesnt work out, have you thought of the next step? I recommend you start thinking about taking a more aggressive measure. I can start you on injectable meds which will help increase the eggs and I see you have endometriosis, which effects the egg quality. This is something you may want to think about. As soon as she left the room, fear began to set in. All I could do was shake my head. My health insurance only covers half the cost and she said the injectable meds tend to get pricey. I dont want to start medicating myself with all of these drugs, I just want to be completely healed and be able to conceive the way God intended me to. I got dressed, walked out of the doctors office and got into my car and tears began streaming down my face. Its hard knowing that there isnt anything on my part that I can do to get pregnant, Ive tried all I can afford and nothing. Its going to take Gods mighty hand to move in this situation and I know every day that goes by is just another page in my testimony.
> 
> Thank you Lord for knowing whats best for me, even when I dont. Please continue to strengthen me every day so I can help others along this journey. I thank you ahead of time for the babies that are already being formed in these ladies and the future babies to come. You are so worthy of our praise. I love you Lord and your praise will continually be on my lips. AMEN!
> 
> Today Im heading to my moms house and we are going to attend a womens conference tonight at my old church. The theme for the conference is Dreams to Reality, how perfect is that?!? Im looking forward to see God move in the service.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend and I will check in when I can.
> 
> Love ya sisters!

O darling,I am so sorry that it has been so difficult for you recently,I can't begin to understand how a 5 year wait might feel.But I guess it's like you've said-God is illiminating every other option other than Himself.

Your baby will be a miracle,you are already a mother and I pray to God it will not be too long before you walk into the fullness of that calling.The number 5 is symbolic of grace of God (according to biblical numerology) so I pray that in this this 5th year of ttc God will show you the grace and favour that He showed to Hannah by blessing her with Samuel xx

Are you in ttw atm?Or did iui definately not work?

Praying for you hun xx Blessings xx:hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

BRK06 said:


> Bree, were you able to talk to your dr about AF? I hope you're able to figure out what is going on. Praying for you as always! :hugs:
> 
> Prayingtogod and desires baby- Thank you so very much for your prayers and words of encouragement!! God is good indeed! I pray you ladies have a healthy and happy 9 months :)
> 
> AFM, nearing the end of my tww soon! (only 4 days left!) I've not had a lot of time to dwell on that though... My stepdaughter has been keeping me busy!! :haha: I think it's a good thing :)
> 
> How is everyone? Any big plans this weekend?

:hugs:Hun,my appointment is next Wednesday so not long to go now,until I can find out as af still hasn't shown up yet,though my hormones are raging lol :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> Sarah - have you tried natural supplements to improve egg quality? I know CoQ10 is supposed to and I think Royal Jelly is as well. I haven't looked too much into it, but I remember reading things from other people on here about this.
> 
> I'm praying this month is the one for you! :hugs: The bigger the battle, the greater the testimony and with your faith in God I know an amazing testimony to His love and His power is coming soon.
> 
> Have fun at the women's conference, that sounds like a great topic.

No I haven't, thank you for letting me know about it. I'm going to do some research on it and see what I find :thumbup:

I appreciate your prayers, it's a blessing to know I can count on my sisters to bring me before our Heavenly Father in prayer.


----------



## Godsjewel

PrincessBree said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Lawrence and I gave in this month and did an IUI yesterday, this will be our 7th one. After the doctor did the insemination, she looked at me and said, If this doesnt work out, have you thought of the next step? I recommend you start thinking about taking a more aggressive measure. I can start you on injectable meds which will help increase the eggs and I see you have endometriosis, which effects the egg quality. This is something you may want to think about. As soon as she left the room, fear began to set in. All I could do was shake my head. My health insurance only covers half the cost and she said the injectable meds tend to get pricey. I dont want to start medicating myself with all of these drugs, I just want to be completely healed and be able to conceive the way God intended me to. I got dressed, walked out of the doctors office and got into my car and tears began streaming down my face. Its hard knowing that there isnt anything on my part that I can do to get pregnant, Ive tried all I can afford and nothing. Its going to take Gods mighty hand to move in this situation and I know every day that goes by is just another page in my testimony.
> 
> Thank you Lord for knowing whats best for me, even when I dont. Please continue to strengthen me every day so I can help others along this journey. I thank you ahead of time for the babies that are already being formed in these ladies and the future babies to come. You are so worthy of our praise. I love you Lord and your praise will continually be on my lips. AMEN!
> 
> Today Im heading to my moms house and we are going to attend a womens conference tonight at my old church. The theme for the conference is Dreams to Reality, how perfect is that?!? Im looking forward to see God move in the service.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend and I will check in when I can.
> 
> Love ya sisters!
> 
> O darling,I am so sorry that it has been so difficult for you recently,I can't begin to understand how a 5 year wait might feel.But I guess it's like you've said-God is illiminating every other option other than Himself.
> 
> Your baby will be a miracle,you are already a mother and I pray to God it will not be too long before you walk into the fullness of that calling.The number 5 is symbolic of grace of God (according to biblical numerology) so I pray that in this this 5th year of ttc God will show you the grace and favour that He showed to Hannah by blessing her with Samuel xx
> 
> Are you in ttw atm?Or did iui definately not work?
> 
> Praying for you hun xx Blessings xx:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you sweetheart :hugs:

I am now in the tww and will be able to find out if it worked on August 2nd.


----------



## BRK06

For those of you who don't know, there was a mass shooting by a young man in a crowded theater at the midnight premier of the new Batman movie in Colorado. 12 people died and 58 others were injured. A friend of mine shared this testimony of one of the survivors with me and I wanted to share it with you. The heart of her message applies to us here as well: even through all the months of AF visits, telling you your natural methods or fertility treatments didn't work yet again this month, or the doctors giving you yet another reason why your body isn't conceiving, or through dreading that TTC anniversary coming up that you'd never thought you would reach, God is still good, and He is merciful. He never leaves us, even when we lash out in frustration because we don't understand. Only He knows how this plays out. Through all this, we worship and praise Him. 

Deuteronomy 32:3-4 "I will proclaim the name of the Lord. Oh, praise the greatness of our God! He is the Rock, his works are perfect, and all his ways are just. A faithful God who does no wrong, upright and just is He."





So you STILL think God is a merciful God?!

(Maybe, just maybe God spared my life because He loves YOU and wants you to hear this..He wants you to believe that He loved you so much He gave His only begotten Son that if you would believe in Him you would have eternal life.)

So, you still believe in a merciful God? Some of the comments online are genuinely inquisitive, others are contemptuous in nature. Regardless of the motive behind the question, I will respond the same way.

Yes.

Yes, I do indeed.

Absolutely, positively, unequivocally.

Lets get something straight: the theater shooting was an evil, horrendous act done by a man controlled by evil. God did not take a gun and pull the trigger in a crowded theater. He didnt even suggest it. A man did.

In His sovereignty, God made man in His image with the ability to choose good and evil.

Unfortunately, sometimes man chooses evil.

I was there in theater 9 at midnight, straining to make out the words and trying to figure out the story line as The Dark Night Rises began. Im not a big movie-goer. The HH and I prefer to watch movies in the comfort of our own homewhere I can use subtitles and get a foot rub. I dont like action movies. And I dont like midnight showings. But, as I wrote in my last post, parents sometimes make sacrifices for their kiddos and I decided I would take my fourteen year old and sixteen year old daughters who were chomping at the bit to see this eagerly anticipated third movie in the Batman Trilogy. Twice I had the opportunity to back out and twice I was quite tempted. But something in me said just go with your girls. I did.

So I was there with them, fidgeting in my seat, some forty or fifty feet away from the man with the gun. Its still a bit surreal, but I do know that when the seemingly endless shooting started, as my girls were struggling from whatever gas or chemical had been released, and we figured out what was happening, we hit the floor. I threw myself on top of my fourteen year old who was on the end of the row, straight up the aisle from the shooter. In that moment, as the rapid-fire shots continued, I truly thought I was going to die. And I realized that I was ready. I have put my faith and trust in Jesus Christ as the redeemer of my soul, and there wasnt the slightest doubt that I would be received into heaven, not because of any good thing that I have done but because of His merciful nature and the death, burial and resurrection of Jesus Christ. Still, as I lay over my daughter, I began praying out loud. I dont even remember what I prayed, but I dont imagine it really matters. Im sure it was for protection and peace. It drew me closer into the presence of God. When there was a pause in the shooting, people began to clamor for the exits. The girls and I jumped up and joined the masses. We had to step over a lifeless body, not knowing where the shooter was. We raced to our car and I dumped my purse, frantically searching for keys, looking all around, prepared to hit the ground. I yelled at Michelle to call Matthew and find out if he had made it out of the theater next door. She did. He did. We booked on out of there.

Why would you think such a tragedy would make me question the goodness of God? If anything, both of my girls said it made Him a much more real presence to them; the youngest shared this verse: Do not be afraid of sudden fear nor of the onslaught of the wicked when it comes; for the LORD will be your confidence and will keep your feet from being caught.

He is not the cause of evil, but He is the one who can bring comfort and peace in the midst of evil. Its been amazing to see the outpouring of love from so many people after this unthinkable act. Yes, there was one evil act, but it is being covered by thousands, possibly millions of acts of kindness.

We have not yet slept, so the girls and I are overtired and a bit emotional. But overall, we are praising God and resting in His Goodness. I love this word of wisdom and encouragement from a former pastor of mine:

Up to this point I havent had words to say that would matter. Of course we are all glad that you and the family are safe. Of course we would all state the obvious that this is horrific and senseless. But those words still dont carry weight that remain in the midst of the questions. Then it hit me Do you know what the difference was between Job and his wife in their response to the tragedy of losing everything Job 1:20 Job was the only one that worshiped in the midst of it. Marie, I know your heart and Ive seen your worship lived out before your family. Before the weight of this becomes unbearable worship. Your profile pic was not coincidence, not by accident that you changed it on July 15th, but a beautiful foreshadowing of your need to hear the cry of your heart and give Him praise. 

Though we dont have all the answers, we do indeed listen to the cry of our hearts: When I am afraid, I will put my trust in You. In God, whose word I praise, In God I have put my trust; I shall not be afraid. What can mere man do to me? Psalm 56:3-4

God is always good.

Man is not.

Dont get the two confused.

We will continue to praise and worship our mighty God, anticipating that He will bring beauty from ashes, as only He can do.

If you want to know how to pray for us: first and foremost, we need sleep. Somehow our bodies seem too wired. We also want the life that God has graciously allowed us to continue to live to not be a gift given in vain, we want our lives to draw others closer to Him. We do not want fear to dominate, for God has not given us a spirit of fear. We want His joy to be seen and experienced in all that we do.

Pray for the families who lost loved ones, and for young people who witnessed such horror. Pray for this to be an opportunity for God to manifest Himself in mighty ways.

As for youwe will pray that YOU might know His goodness.

Still grateful for this wonderful life,

Marie


----------



## BRK06

PrincessBree said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Bree, were you able to talk to your dr about AF? I hope you're able to figure out what is going on. Praying for you as always! :hugs:
> 
> Prayingtogod and desires baby- Thank you so very much for your prayers and words of encouragement!! God is good indeed! I pray you ladies have a healthy and happy 9 months :)
> 
> AFM, nearing the end of my tww soon! (only 4 days left!) I've not had a lot of time to dwell on that though... My stepdaughter has been keeping me busy!! :haha: I think it's a good thing :)
> 
> How is everyone? Any big plans this weekend?
> 
> :hugs:Hun,my appointment is next Wednesday so not long to go now,until I can find out as af still hasn't shown up yet,though my hormones are raging lol :hugs:Click to expand...

Crazy hormones!! :haha: Please let us know what you find out! :hugs:


----------



## DesiresBaby

Godsjewel said:


> Hey ladies! I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Lawrence and I gave in this month and did an IUI yesterday, this will be our 7th one. After the doctor did the insemination, she looked at me and said, If this doesnt work out, have you thought of the next step? I recommend you start thinking about taking a more aggressive measure. I can start you on injectable meds which will help increase the eggs and I see you have endometriosis, which effects the egg quality. This is something you may want to think about. As soon as she left the room, fear began to set in. All I could do was shake my head. My health insurance only covers half the cost and she said the injectable meds tend to get pricey. I dont want to start medicating myself with all of these drugs, I just want to be completely healed and be able to conceive the way God intended me to. I got dressed, walked out of the doctors office and got into my car and tears began streaming down my face. Its hard knowing that there isnt anything on my part that I can do to get pregnant, Ive tried all I can afford and nothing. Its going to take Gods mighty hand to move in this situation and I know every day that goes by is just another page in my testimony.
> 
> Thank you Lord for knowing whats best for me, even when I dont. Please continue to strengthen me every day so I can help others along this journey. I thank you ahead of time for the babies that are already being formed in these ladies and the future babies to come. You are so worthy of our praise. I love you Lord and your praise will continually be on my lips. AMEN!
> 
> Today Im heading to my moms house and we are going to attend a womens conference tonight at my old church. The theme for the conference is Dreams to Reality, how perfect is that?!? Im looking forward to see God move in the service.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend and I will check in when I can.
> 
> Love ya sisters!

I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. God knows our beginning from our ending, so just know that he has a plan for you and your filter during this heartbreaking process.


----------



## DesiresBaby

"family"


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> For those of you who don't know, there was a mass shooting by a young man in a crowded theater at the midnight premier of the new Batman movie in Colorado. 12 people died and 58 others were injured. A friend of mine shared this testimony of one of the survivors with me and I wanted to share it with you. The heart of her message applies to us here as well: even through all the months of AF visits, telling you your natural methods or fertility treatments didn't work yet again this month, or the doctors giving you yet another reason why your body isn't conceiving, or through dreading that TTC anniversary coming up that you'd never thought you would reach, God is still good, and He is merciful. He never leaves us, even when we lash out in frustration because we don't understand. Only He knows how this plays out. Through all this, we worship and praise Him.
> 
> Deuteronomy 32:3-4 "I will proclaim the name of the Lord. Oh, praise the greatness of our God! He is the Rock, his works are perfect, and all his ways are just. A faithful God who does no wrong, upright and just is He."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you STILL think God is a merciful God?!
> 
> (Maybe, just maybe God spared my life because He loves YOU and wants you to hear this..He wants you to believe that He loved you so much He gave His only begotten Son that if you would believe in Him you would have eternal life.)
> 
> So, you still believe in a merciful God? Some of the comments online are genuinely inquisitive, others are contemptuous in nature. Regardless of the motive behind the question, I will respond the same way.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Yes, I do indeed.
> 
> Absolutely, positively, unequivocally.
> 
> Lets get something straight: the theater shooting was an evil, horrendous act done by a man controlled by evil. God did not take a gun and pull the trigger in a crowded theater. He didnt even suggest it. A man did.
> 
> In His sovereignty, God made man in His image with the ability to choose good and evil.
> 
> Unfortunately, sometimes man chooses evil.
> 
> I was there in theater 9 at midnight, straining to make out the words and trying to figure out the story line as The Dark Night Rises began. Im not a big movie-goer. The HH and I prefer to watch movies in the comfort of our own homewhere I can use subtitles and get a foot rub. I dont like action movies. And I dont like midnight showings. But, as I wrote in my last post, parents sometimes make sacrifices for their kiddos and I decided I would take my fourteen year old and sixteen year old daughters who were chomping at the bit to see this eagerly anticipated third movie in the Batman Trilogy. Twice I had the opportunity to back out and twice I was quite tempted. But something in me said just go with your girls. I did.
> 
> So I was there with them, fidgeting in my seat, some forty or fifty feet away from the man with the gun. Its still a bit surreal, but I do know that when the seemingly endless shooting started, as my girls were struggling from whatever gas or chemical had been released, and we figured out what was happening, we hit the floor. I threw myself on top of my fourteen year old who was on the end of the row, straight up the aisle from the shooter. In that moment, as the rapid-fire shots continued, I truly thought I was going to die. And I realized that I was ready. I have put my faith and trust in Jesus Christ as the redeemer of my soul, and there wasnt the slightest doubt that I would be received into heaven, not because of any good thing that I have done but because of His merciful nature and the death, burial and resurrection of Jesus Christ. Still, as I lay over my daughter, I began praying out loud. I dont even remember what I prayed, but I dont imagine it really matters. Im sure it was for protection and peace. It drew me closer into the presence of God. When there was a pause in the shooting, people began to clamor for the exits. The girls and I jumped up and joined the masses. We had to step over a lifeless body, not knowing where the shooter was. We raced to our car and I dumped my purse, frantically searching for keys, looking all around, prepared to hit the ground. I yelled at Michelle to call Matthew and find out if he had made it out of the theater next door. She did. He did. We booked on out of there.
> 
> Why would you think such a tragedy would make me question the goodness of God? If anything, both of my girls said it made Him a much more real presence to them; the youngest shared this verse: Do not be afraid of sudden fear nor of the onslaught of the wicked when it comes; for the LORD will be your confidence and will keep your feet from being caught.
> 
> He is not the cause of evil, but He is the one who can bring comfort and peace in the midst of evil. Its been amazing to see the outpouring of love from so many people after this unthinkable act. Yes, there was one evil act, but it is being covered by thousands, possibly millions of acts of kindness.
> 
> We have not yet slept, so the girls and I are overtired and a bit emotional. But overall, we are praising God and resting in His Goodness. I love this word of wisdom and encouragement from a former pastor of mine:
> 
> Up to this point I havent had words to say that would matter. Of course we are all glad that you and the family are safe. Of course we would all state the obvious that this is horrific and senseless. But those words still dont carry weight that remain in the midst of the questions. Then it hit me Do you know what the difference was between Job and his wife in their response to the tragedy of losing everything Job 1:20 Job was the only one that worshiped in the midst of it. Marie, I know your heart and Ive seen your worship lived out before your family. Before the weight of this becomes unbearable worship. Your profile pic was not coincidence, not by accident that you changed it on July 15th, but a beautiful foreshadowing of your need to hear the cry of your heart and give Him praise.
> 
> Though we dont have all the answers, we do indeed listen to the cry of our hearts: When I am afraid, I will put my trust in You. In God, whose word I praise, In God I have put my trust; I shall not be afraid. What can mere man do to me? Psalm 56:3-4
> 
> God is always good.
> 
> Man is not.
> 
> Dont get the two confused.
> 
> We will continue to praise and worship our mighty God, anticipating that He will bring beauty from ashes, as only He can do.
> 
> If you want to know how to pray for us: first and foremost, we need sleep. Somehow our bodies seem too wired. We also want the life that God has graciously allowed us to continue to live to not be a gift given in vain, we want our lives to draw others closer to Him. We do not want fear to dominate, for God has not given us a spirit of fear. We want His joy to be seen and experienced in all that we do.
> 
> Pray for the families who lost loved ones, and for young people who witnessed such horror. Pray for this to be an opportunity for God to manifest Himself in mighty ways.
> 
> As for youwe will pray that YOU might know His goodness.
> 
> Still grateful for this wonderful life,
> 
> Marie


Thank you for posting this sis!


----------



## MummyWant2be

hi Ladies,

sorry i haven't been posting a lot lately...Congrats to all the BFP's so far - and those ttc plese hang in there ur turn is coming.

well, my doc prescribed fertomid -50 for the first time this cycle and i decided on cd41 when Af was no where to be found...and got a shock of my life :bfp: i just stood there in the toilet and said "thank you lord" and i stil thank him, me and my DH are thrilled :cloud9: and ill be seeing my doc 2moro so he can check on me...

Thanks to all of u ladies - u did help me a lot by strngthing my trust in him...

i pray that the lord bless each and everyone of you with ur heart desires.he is able! and it will happen in his right time.:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

MummyWant2be said:


> hi Ladies,
> 
> sorry i haven't been posting a lot lately...Congrats to all the BFP's so far - and those ttc plese hang in there ur turn is coming.
> 
> well, my doc prescribed fertomid -50 for the first time this cycle and i decided on cd41 when Af was no where to be found...and got a shock of my life :bfp: i just stood there in the toilet and said "thank you lord" and i stil thank him, me and my DH are thrilled :cloud9: and ill be seeing my doc 2moro so he can check on me...
> 
> Thanks to all of u ladies - u did help me a lot by strngthing my trust in him...
> 
> i pray that the lord bless each and everyone of you with ur heart desires.he is able! and it will happen in his right time.:hugs:

Wow, another BFP...thank you Lord! 

Congrats sweetheart :hugs: I am overjoyed for you and your hubby. I pray that you will be blessed with a happy and healthy 9 months.

Thank you for your prayers:flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Im back!!! This past weekend at the womens conference was wonderful, just what I needed. The Pastor spoke on our desires and God has placed those desires in us and some of us have set them on the back burner and its time to put them on the front burner. He has placed many desires, whether it be to go into ministry or go back to school, God says now is the time. She also was saying how God wants to dig deep into our hearts and clean out whatever hurts, scars and fears that have been holding us back.

At the end of the service the altar was open for prayer. I made my way up to the front and she placed her hand on my forehead and said, God does not withhold any good thing from you, the devil is a liar, God loves you. I began crying. Thank you Lord that you dont withhold any good things from those who walk upright. The next day I went home and looked up that scripture and stumbled across this.

No Good Thing Does He Withhold

Where are you, God?

This question frequented my journal last winter. Im not sure if I have ever had such a faith-shaking season in my life as this past one. The idea of relating to God as a kind father was laughable to me. What kind of caring father would bring His daughter through insurmountable pain and emotional turmoil, and then leave her alone to deal with it.

I entered this past season of my life in an already emotionally tired state. Multiple marriages of those close to us had ended in divorce and I had already dealt with my first two pregnancies ending in miscarriage. Aching for a change and for some slight bit of good news and joy, my third pregnancy came at just the right time. I found out I was pregnant for the 3rd time in early November. From the day I found out about that baby, I just KNEW their life had such deep purpose and meaning. I could hardly contain my joy for this new life. I could feel the winds changing, bringing a breeze of peaceful joy. After seeing the tiny heart beat and the steady growth of this new life, everything seemed to be moving along flawlessly.

About a month later, on a weekday afternoon, I noticed a potential problem. But after being checked out by the doctor, everything seemed to be fine. A week of bed-rest should bring healing to the whole situation, he said. So I laid in bed, day in and day out, waiting for things to get better. To my very surreal and unfortunate dismay, things did not get better, and our third child died in my womb late one Sunday night. My immediate reaction was to pull from the bank of scriptures in my heart: the Lord gives and takes away, but I will bless His name, He doesnt ever withhold good things from those who walk with Him, He works every situation out for good. I declared decidedly in my heart, I believe that God is ultimately working out everything for good in this situation and I will not cease to praise His name because of this.

This lasted about a week. It was at that point that I began to have issues God. It wasnt so much that He had let another child die, but that He didnt seem to be bringing me any sort of comfort at all. In fact, I had never felt such a lack of His presence in my life as in this time. I spent hours crying, praying, begging at least for Him to just be near to me. And, silence. What kind of God leaves me alone to deal with this? Doesnt bring me any comfort or even let me know He is with me. On top of that, within 1 month and a half of our 3rd childs death, I learned of 3 other close friends pregnancies. It was about every 2 weeks that Jimmy and I would learn of yet another couple who was expecting. In determination to never be bitter at the wonderful gift of life my friends were being given, I was driven to my knees in prayer. I didnt know what else to do but to pray for these friends and the little lives that God had chosen to give them. And in that moment, I heard God speak to me in the quietness of my soul for the first time in a while: Now you know what I want you to do: I want you to pray for these babies and their mothers.

Immediately I responded, Youve got to be kidding me?! Thats the first thing you have to say to me? After all thats happened? Yet, however skeptical I was of my God at this point, I knew enough that to not follow Him and trust Him is pointless. So I took up the charge to pray for all the other pregnancies around me, while my body was still physically recovering from a lost one. It was in this time that I began to ponder the idea of faith. What does it look like to have faith as defined in Hebrews 11:1: being sure of what you hope for and certain of what you do not see.? How could I choose to believe the Word of God only when it makes sense to me and only when I can see and feel Gods presence? Would I deny the very words of the One I stake my life on simply because I cant understand how it could be true? By very definition, faith exists when you cant see!

So, about a month and half into this challenging time, still without a sense of Gods presence, I began to study the Word diligently and choose to believe what it said. I have never done anything more contrary to my natural inclination. The Lord is near to the brokenhearted (psalm 34:18) I dont feel like He is near, but He says He is. So I guess Ill believe He is. He IS near to me. I will be convinced of this. He withholds no good things from those who walk uprightly (psalm 84:11) Well, it sure seems like Hes withholding a number of good things right now, one being Himself, two being children. But, according to His Word, He is not keeping anything good from me. Ok, well, I dont get it AT ALL, but I will grieve the loss of this child and believe that in their death, you have not withheld any good thing. Somehow, someway, that makes sense. He has given me every good thing!

I spent many nights at our churchs prayer room alone. In determination, I would walk around and say (or yell) outloud: God loves me and is not keeping anything good from me. The Lord is here with me and near to me. He cares for me and is working out all these things for my good and for His glory. I will trust Him!! Everything in my mind and feelings screamed out: THIS CANT BE TRUE! Where is He then? But I was determined. I WILL believe Him. I WILL trust Him. I WILL choose to lean on His Word.

Davids psalms were such an incredible encouragement to me in this time. Its beautiful because He is brutally honest with God about how He feels, even accusing God of abandoning Him and forgetting Him. Yet he always returns to the TRUTH of the Word of God and the history of how God has come through in the past. This became my example of how to be honest with God (which I think is of vital importance in our relationship with Him) and yet not forsake the truth of His word simply because it doesnt feel true. Over time, it became habit to rely on the Word over my feelings. It also became habit to pray for my friends instead of letting my heart run to bitterness and jealousy. And, oh, how I have benefitted from those trying months!

What in Gods Word do you have trouble believing? Do you believe your feelings more than the Truth? Dont let your feelings run your life. Dont believe everything you feel and think. Stand firm on the Word of God, speak it to yourself, write it out in your journal, choose to believe it. Have faith, even in difficult times. That is what we do as Christians, walk by faith, NOT by sight (or feeling for that matter).
No good thing does the Lord withhold from those who walk uprightly. ~Psalm 84:11

In my last post, Faith in Difficult Times I shared about my struggle to believe the Word of God over my own feelings after the miscarriage of our 3rd child. Psalm 84:11 is one verse that took incredible amounts of faith for me to believe. After all, if God isnt holding anything good from me, then why in the world is He withholding children from us? Its in His Word that He says children are a blessing.

After walking in truth week after week, despite my feelings, it amazed me to see how my feelings began to align themselves with the Word of God. I began to ask God for what my heart was truly longing for: the fullness of joy in His presence (psalm 16:11). After a couple years of tragedies and sorrow, I simply longed for deep, profound joy. Yes, I hoped that God would allow our children to one day live outside the womb, but what I was really truly longing for was the joy I find in His presence alone.

During this time, we began seeing a fertility specialist, as was suggested to us by our doctor considering this was our 3rd miscarriage now. Through that process I found that I did have a condition in my womb that I was born with that kept our babies from growing, and had a minor surgery to fix the problem. After months of waiting on God and crying out to Him and seeking to walk in truth, I began to see change. My conversation-like relationship with God was being restored and I was walking in more joy day after day! Just to feel the nearness of God again was all I really wanted. Then in May, Jimmy and I left for our trip to Israel, and what a joy that was! The biggest surprise of our trip was to find out in Jerusalem that I was pregnant again!

Baby number 4 was here. My honest emotions on the front end werent as full of excitement as youd think. Although, after my surgery, I had no reason to think this one would end in miscarriage, I couldnt help but feel like I needed to guard my heart. I had such a mix of emotions: grieving that our 3rd baby wasnt here, excitement to be pregnant, fear of losing this one, and everything in between. But after a while, I began to trust God with this baby one day at time, celebrating what I had for the moment, and trusting Him for the future.

It was a couple months later that I had a random conversation with another artists wife at a retreat who works in the hospital and sees many births throughout the year. After I explained to her the condition that I had, she began to share with me something that brought chills down my spine. She explained that, although unlikely, it was possible for me to have carried those first 3 babies to term in my condition. (Yes, I knew this, but I was more angered by that truth than comforted as I longed to have held those children). The outcome of such a pregnancy, she continued, is almost always tragic and sometimes fatal. Either the baby will suffocate in the 3rd trimester due to lack of space, it will have incredible deformities and problems from growing in a womb without enough space for it, or when the mother goes into labor, her uterus could rupture. When this happens, the mother could die from lack of blood loss, and if she does not die, will surely never have children again.

It took me a good week or two to completely soak in the gravity of what I just learned. Without knowing something was wrong, I was looking at facing some incredibly traumatic and fatal situations. And God knew this the whole time. Without the death of our 3rd child, we would have never went to see if anything was wrong. It was because of those 3 deaths, that God made a way for us to have a healthy pregnancy now, and for me to have more children in the future!

No good thing does He withhold from those who walk uprightly.

How gracious of My God to allow me to see behind the curtain to what He had known the whole time. He didnt owe it to me to show me the whole story. He has always asked me simply to trust Him. But He was gracious enough to let me know part of the reason why He allowed me to go through the suffering I did. He was making a way for a healthy baby now! By the way, I am currently 16 weeks pregnant with no problems! I have had an absolutely perfect pregnancy with a very healthy baby! And I am thanking God every day for the little lives He allowed to go before this one and make way for it to be born, Lord willing, one day.

Back in December, in my darkest days, I remember telling God, I believe one day I will look back on this season and thank you for doing what was best for me. I truly believe that. But right now, Im pretty angry about this. I didnt understand then how such pain would ever be turned for good. But sure enough, now I do look back and say, Thank you God for working this out for my good and Your Glory! You really do know what Youre doing.

Im not sure what your story is and what pain youve suffered. But will you choose to believe that God works all things out for the good of those who love Him and that He doesnt withhold any good thing from those who walk uprightly. You may not see how it is working for good until you are in Gods presence when this life is over. But whether He reveals to you what He sees behind the scenes or not, He has called us to trust Him and believe His word! And sure enough, without fail, He has always been true to His Word in my life.

For now, I am trusting God and celebrating this little one He has made way for. Thank you, Yahweh, and may You get all the glory!

Author- Kelly Needham


----------



## Praying4bump

MummyWant2be said:


> hi Ladies,
> 
> sorry i haven't been posting a lot lately...Congrats to all the BFP's so far - and those ttc plese hang in there ur turn is coming.
> 
> well, my doc prescribed fertomid -50 for the first time this cycle and i decided on cd41 when Af was no where to be found...and got a shock of my life :bfp: i just stood there in the toilet and said "thank you lord" and i stil thank him, me and my DH are thrilled :cloud9: and ill be seeing my doc 2moro so he can check on me...
> 
> Thanks to all of u ladies - u did help me a lot by strngthing my trust in him...
> 
> i pray that the lord bless each and everyone of you with ur heart desires.he is able! and it will happen in his right time.:hugs:

Congrats!! H&H 9mos!


----------



## DesiresBaby

MummyWant2be said:


> hi Ladies,
> 
> sorry i haven't been posting a lot lately...Congrats to all the BFP's so far - and those ttc plese hang in there ur turn is coming.
> 
> well, my doc prescribed fertomid -50 for the first time this cycle and i decided on cd41 when Af was no where to be found...and got a shock of my life :bfp: i just stood there in the toilet and said "thank you lord" and i stil thank him, me and my DH are thrilled :cloud9: and ill be seeing my doc 2moro so he can check on me...
> 
> Thanks to all of u ladies - u did help me a lot by strngthing my trust in him...
> 
> i pray that the lord bless each and everyone of you with ur heart desires.he is able! and it will happen in his right time.:hugs:

Congrats! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Shellvz

MummyWant2be said:


> hi Ladies,
> 
> sorry i haven't been posting a lot lately...Congrats to all the BFP's so far - and those ttc plese hang in there ur turn is coming.
> 
> well, my doc prescribed fertomid -50 for the first time this cycle and i decided on cd41 when Af was no where to be found...and got a shock of my life :bfp: i just stood there in the toilet and said "thank you lord" and i stil thank him, me and my DH are thrilled :cloud9: and ill be seeing my doc 2moro so he can check on me...
> 
> Thanks to all of u ladies - u did help me a lot by strngthing my trust in him...
> 
> i pray that the lord bless each and everyone of you with ur heart desires.he is able! and it will happen in his right time.:hugs:

Congratulations :) Very happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

I believe there is something special about a child who comes forth from a barren womb. I am not saying that a child easily conceived is any less special or that his or her life is not designed by the Almighty. However, I truly believe that when God chooses to make the conception and birth of child the vehicle through which He changes the lives of the men and women involved, I absolutely believe there is something unique in that child. Lets look at the lives of children of barren wombs presented in Scripture. 

Isaac
Isaac was born to Abraham and Sarah when they were 100 and 90 years old. Talk about an infertility story! The conception and healthy birth of Isaac speak volumes to those of us who struggle with infertility. Even thousands of years later, we can point to Isaac and say I know God can overcome infertility. Isaac was proof. 

Isaac didnt have to wait until millenniums had passed before you could see someone special in his life. In an almost unimaginable moment, God instructed Abraham to take this child he had waited so many decades for, place him on an altar and take his life. We all focus on how Abraham obeyed and God spared his son. But look at Isaac. A young man with an old father. He could have fought his dad and there probably would have been no struggle to overtake him physically. There is no record of such an interchange. Apparently, Isaac had faith in his father--and his Father--and laid down on the altar. I guess when you understand that God could give you life inside a 90 year old womb, you can find the faith to believe that God can raise you from death at an altar. 

Isaac also prayed for his infertile wife to conceive. Imagine hearing about infertility all your life, only to find that your wife couldnt conceive. Perhaps Isaac had a great understanding of how infertility wreaks havoc on a womans heart. Maybe he was afraid he would have wait 70 years for a baby. Either way, Isaac prayed and Rebekah conceived. She conceived another child of a barren womb, Jacob

Jacob
Child of a child of a barren womb! Multi-generational infertility! How was Jacob used of God? He was the father of the 12 tribes of Israel. Remember the conversation God had with Grandpa Abraham? See the stars, Abraham? Count them if you can! They are your descendants. 12 boys. Thats a lot of stars! Jacob was given the profound task of raising the leaders of the tribes of Gods people. One of those tribes would eventually birth the Son of God. What a responsibility. I find comfort in the fact that the task of raising these boys was placed squarely in the lap of a child of a barren womb.


Samson
We dont know a lot about Samsons mother other than she was barren and had borne no children. (Judges 13:2) An angel of the Lord visited her and told her she would have a child. He instructed her that this child was to be consecrated to God even before his birth, as God had a plan for his life. They raised him in the way they were instructed to by God.

A perfect man? Not at all. Samson made his mistakes and he paid dearly for them. But look what Scripture tells us over and over again about Samson: ...the Spirit of the LORD came upon him mightily, (Judges 14:6 and also in Judges 14:19, Judges 1:14) He served as a judge for 20 years, and throughout his life, he performed amazing acts of strength because of the touch of God. 

John the Baptist
Johns parents were well beyond child bearing age. Maybe they once stood where you stand today--wondering if youll ever see your husbands eyes looking at you in the face of your child. But God moved and Elizabeth conceived. What role did this child of a barren womb play in Gods plan? He was the forerunner of the Messiah! He went before his cousin, Jesus, and told everyone to get ready. Messiahs coming!

Whos to say that the child of your barren womb wont do the same?

So were these children of barren wombs perfect? Not in the least! (Thats okay--yours wont be either!) Isaac played favorites with his sons. Jacob was known as a deceiver. Women were Samsons weakness. But these children were announced by angels. used of God and changed the course of history forever. Our lives are impacted today because of their lives centuries ago. 

Yes. I believe there is something special about children of barren wombs.


----------



## BRK06

MummyWant2be said:


> hi Ladies,
> 
> sorry i haven't been posting a lot lately...Congrats to all the BFP's so far - and those ttc plese hang in there ur turn is coming.
> 
> well, my doc prescribed fertomid -50 for the first time this cycle and i decided on cd41 when Af was no where to be found...and got a shock of my life :bfp: i just stood there in the toilet and said "thank you lord" and i stil thank him, me and my DH are thrilled :cloud9: and ill be seeing my doc 2moro so he can check on me...
> 
> Thanks to all of u ladies - u did help me a lot by strngthing my trust in him...
> 
> i pray that the lord bless each and everyone of you with ur heart desires.he is able! and it will happen in his right time.:hugs:

Praise God!! Congratulations Sis!! Praying for you and the baby! H&H nine months :)


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Im back!!! This past weekend at the womens conference was wonderful, just what I needed. The Pastor spoke on our desires and God has placed those desires in us and some of us have set them on the back burner and its time to put them on the front burner. He has placed many desires, whether it be to go into ministry or go back to school, God says now is the time. She also was saying how God wants to dig deep into our hearts and clean out whatever hurts, scars and fears that have been holding us back.
> 
> At the end of the service the altar was open for prayer. I made my way up to the front and she placed her hand on my forehead and said, God does not withhold any good thing from you, the devil is a liar, God loves you. I began crying. Thank you Lord that you dont withhold any good things from those who walk upright. The next day I went home and looked up that scripture and stumbled across this.
> 
> No Good Thing Does He Withhold
> 
> Where are you, God?
> 
> This question frequented my journal last winter. Im not sure if I have ever had such a faith-shaking season in my life as this past one. The idea of relating to God as a kind father was laughable to me. What kind of caring father would bring His daughter through insurmountable pain and emotional turmoil, and then leave her alone to deal with it.
> 
> I entered this past season of my life in an already emotionally tired state. Multiple marriages of those close to us had ended in divorce and I had already dealt with my first two pregnancies ending in miscarriage. Aching for a change and for some slight bit of good news and joy, my third pregnancy came at just the right time. I found out I was pregnant for the 3rd time in early November. From the day I found out about that baby, I just KNEW their life had such deep purpose and meaning. I could hardly contain my joy for this new life. I could feel the winds changing, bringing a breeze of peaceful joy. After seeing the tiny heart beat and the steady growth of this new life, everything seemed to be moving along flawlessly.
> 
> About a month later, on a weekday afternoon, I noticed a potential problem. But after being checked out by the doctor, everything seemed to be fine. A week of bed-rest should bring healing to the whole situation, he said. So I laid in bed, day in and day out, waiting for things to get better. To my very surreal and unfortunate dismay, things did not get better, and our third child died in my womb late one Sunday night. My immediate reaction was to pull from the bank of scriptures in my heart: the Lord gives and takes away, but I will bless His name, He doesnt ever withhold good things from those who walk with Him, He works every situation out for good. I declared decidedly in my heart, I believe that God is ultimately working out everything for good in this situation and I will not cease to praise His name because of this.
> 
> This lasted about a week. It was at that point that I began to have issues God. It wasnt so much that He had let another child die, but that He didnt seem to be bringing me any sort of comfort at all. In fact, I had never felt such a lack of His presence in my life as in this time. I spent hours crying, praying, begging at least for Him to just be near to me. And, silence. What kind of God leaves me alone to deal with this? Doesnt bring me any comfort or even let me know He is with me. On top of that, within 1 month and a half of our 3rd childs death, I learned of 3 other close friends pregnancies. It was about every 2 weeks that Jimmy and I would learn of yet another couple who was expecting. In determination to never be bitter at the wonderful gift of life my friends were being given, I was driven to my knees in prayer. I didnt know what else to do but to pray for these friends and the little lives that God had chosen to give them. And in that moment, I heard God speak to me in the quietness of my soul for the first time in a while: Now you know what I want you to do: I want you to pray for these babies and their mothers.
> 
> Immediately I responded, Youve got to be kidding me?! Thats the first thing you have to say to me? After all thats happened? Yet, however skeptical I was of my God at this point, I knew enough that to not follow Him and trust Him is pointless. So I took up the charge to pray for all the other pregnancies around me, while my body was still physically recovering from a lost one. It was in this time that I began to ponder the idea of faith. What does it look like to have faith as defined in Hebrews 11:1: being sure of what you hope for and certain of what you do not see.? How could I choose to believe the Word of God only when it makes sense to me and only when I can see and feel Gods presence? Would I deny the very words of the One I stake my life on simply because I cant understand how it could be true? By very definition, faith exists when you cant see!
> 
> So, about a month and half into this challenging time, still without a sense of Gods presence, I began to study the Word diligently and choose to believe what it said. I have never done anything more contrary to my natural inclination. The Lord is near to the brokenhearted (psalm 34:18) I dont feel like He is near, but He says He is. So I guess Ill believe He is. He IS near to me. I will be convinced of this. He withholds no good things from those who walk uprightly (psalm 84:11) Well, it sure seems like Hes withholding a number of good things right now, one being Himself, two being children. But, according to His Word, He is not keeping anything good from me. Ok, well, I dont get it AT ALL, but I will grieve the loss of this child and believe that in their death, you have not withheld any good thing. Somehow, someway, that makes sense. He has given me every good thing!
> 
> I spent many nights at our churchs prayer room alone. In determination, I would walk around and say (or yell) outloud: God loves me and is not keeping anything good from me. The Lord is here with me and near to me. He cares for me and is working out all these things for my good and for His glory. I will trust Him!! Everything in my mind and feelings screamed out: THIS CANT BE TRUE! Where is He then? But I was determined. I WILL believe Him. I WILL trust Him. I WILL choose to lean on His Word.
> 
> Davids psalms were such an incredible encouragement to me in this time. Its beautiful because He is brutally honest with God about how He feels, even accusing God of abandoning Him and forgetting Him. Yet he always returns to the TRUTH of the Word of God and the history of how God has come through in the past. This became my example of how to be honest with God (which I think is of vital importance in our relationship with Him) and yet not forsake the truth of His word simply because it doesnt feel true. Over time, it became habit to rely on the Word over my feelings. It also became habit to pray for my friends instead of letting my heart run to bitterness and jealousy. And, oh, how I have benefitted from those trying months!
> 
> What in Gods Word do you have trouble believing? Do you believe your feelings more than the Truth? Dont let your feelings run your life. Dont believe everything you feel and think. Stand firm on the Word of God, speak it to yourself, write it out in your journal, choose to believe it. Have faith, even in difficult times. That is what we do as Christians, walk by faith, NOT by sight (or feeling for that matter).
> No good thing does the Lord withhold from those who walk uprightly. ~Psalm 84:11
> 
> In my last post, Faith in Difficult Times I shared about my struggle to believe the Word of God over my own feelings after the miscarriage of our 3rd child. Psalm 84:11 is one verse that took incredible amounts of faith for me to believe. After all, if God isnt holding anything good from me, then why in the world is He withholding children from us? Its in His Word that He says children are a blessing.
> 
> After walking in truth week after week, despite my feelings, it amazed me to see how my feelings began to align themselves with the Word of God. I began to ask God for what my heart was truly longing for: the fullness of joy in His presence (psalm 16:11). After a couple years of tragedies and sorrow, I simply longed for deep, profound joy. Yes, I hoped that God would allow our children to one day live outside the womb, but what I was really truly longing for was the joy I find in His presence alone.
> 
> During this time, we began seeing a fertility specialist, as was suggested to us by our doctor considering this was our 3rd miscarriage now. Through that process I found that I did have a condition in my womb that I was born with that kept our babies from growing, and had a minor surgery to fix the problem. After months of waiting on God and crying out to Him and seeking to walk in truth, I began to see change. My conversation-like relationship with God was being restored and I was walking in more joy day after day! Just to feel the nearness of God again was all I really wanted. Then in May, Jimmy and I left for our trip to Israel, and what a joy that was! The biggest surprise of our trip was to find out in Jerusalem that I was pregnant again!
> 
> Baby number 4 was here. My honest emotions on the front end werent as full of excitement as youd think. Although, after my surgery, I had no reason to think this one would end in miscarriage, I couldnt help but feel like I needed to guard my heart. I had such a mix of emotions: grieving that our 3rd baby wasnt here, excitement to be pregnant, fear of losing this one, and everything in between. But after a while, I began to trust God with this baby one day at time, celebrating what I had for the moment, and trusting Him for the future.
> 
> It was a couple months later that I had a random conversation with another artists wife at a retreat who works in the hospital and sees many births throughout the year. After I explained to her the condition that I had, she began to share with me something that brought chills down my spine. She explained that, although unlikely, it was possible for me to have carried those first 3 babies to term in my condition. (Yes, I knew this, but I was more angered by that truth than comforted as I longed to have held those children). The outcome of such a pregnancy, she continued, is almost always tragic and sometimes fatal. Either the baby will suffocate in the 3rd trimester due to lack of space, it will have incredible deformities and problems from growing in a womb without enough space for it, or when the mother goes into labor, her uterus could rupture. When this happens, the mother could die from lack of blood loss, and if she does not die, will surely never have children again.
> 
> It took me a good week or two to completely soak in the gravity of what I just learned. Without knowing something was wrong, I was looking at facing some incredibly traumatic and fatal situations. And God knew this the whole time. Without the death of our 3rd child, we would have never went to see if anything was wrong. It was because of those 3 deaths, that God made a way for us to have a healthy pregnancy now, and for me to have more children in the future!
> 
> No good thing does He withhold from those who walk uprightly.
> 
> How gracious of My God to allow me to see behind the curtain to what He had known the whole time. He didnt owe it to me to show me the whole story. He has always asked me simply to trust Him. But He was gracious enough to let me know part of the reason why He allowed me to go through the suffering I did. He was making a way for a healthy baby now! By the way, I am currently 16 weeks pregnant with no problems! I have had an absolutely perfect pregnancy with a very healthy baby! And I am thanking God every day for the little lives He allowed to go before this one and make way for it to be born, Lord willing, one day.
> 
> Back in December, in my darkest days, I remember telling God, I believe one day I will look back on this season and thank you for doing what was best for me. I truly believe that. But right now, Im pretty angry about this. I didnt understand then how such pain would ever be turned for good. But sure enough, now I do look back and say, Thank you God for working this out for my good and Your Glory! You really do know what Youre doing.
> 
> Im not sure what your story is and what pain youve suffered. But will you choose to believe that God works all things out for the good of those who love Him and that He doesnt withhold any good thing from those who walk uprightly. You may not see how it is working for good until you are in Gods presence when this life is over. But whether He reveals to you what He sees behind the scenes or not, He has called us to trust Him and believe His word! And sure enough, without fail, He has always been true to His Word in my life.
> 
> For now, I am trusting God and celebrating this little one He has made way for. Thank you, Yahweh, and may You get all the glory!
> 
> Author- Kelly Needham

Welcome back Sis!! :hugs: It sounds like your conference was enlightening! Thank you for sharing this testimony. It is the perfect message for me this week


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi Ladies!

I just wanted to see how everyone is doing and if anyone has any vacation plans coming up.

I'm so excited to be able to go to San Diego, CA for the first time. I hear it's beautiful there. We will also be heading to L.A. to Universal Studios. Tay will start school in 4 weeks, can't believe how fast the summer is flying by.

Praying and believing for more summer BFPs :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

When you face a crisis in your life such as infertility, you must come face to face with your true belief about God. Is He who He says He is? Can He--will He--do what He says He will do? In times of crisis, we must grapple with the fact that we are called on to trust the God who sometimes says No.

When infertility enters your life, a lot of things can happen. Some people turn to doctors. Others decide to trust God to allow conception to happen naturally. Some people tell everyone they know so they can garner support, and some choose to keep their situation very private. Emotions go haywire and decisions must be made, but one thing is usually constant when infertility invades the home of a Christian couple: we pray. 

We ask God to reverse the barrenness we carry. We cry out for healing of endometriosis or polycystic ovaries. We promise Him that we will be good mothers, that we will not only take these much-desired children to Sunday School, but well teach the class as well. We beg and plead with Him to end our struggle with infertility and give us the baby that only He can provide. 

But sometimes--at least for a time--God says No.

What does it mean when God says no? It feels like He has abandoned us or that He is somehow unaware of how badly we want a baby. Maybe He thinks I wouldnt be a good mother, so He withholds from me the blessing of my womb. It would be so much easier if God was unable to give me a baby! Then I could imagine Him saying Oh child! I wish I could grant this desire. I want to place life in your womb so badly, but I just cannot. I would if I could, but I cannot. Then it would feel like He was a partner in this struggle with me, rather than a holy being that I must convince of my desire and commitment to being a good mother!. How do I serve this God who says no?

If your heart is hurting today, and you are struggling with how God must feel toward you and your infertility, lets turn together to the Word, and examine another who heard God say no. Perhaps youll understand a little better how He loves you. Mark 14:35-36 says this:

And He went a little beyond them, and fell to the ground and began to pray that if possible, the hour might pass Him by.

And He was saying, Abba! Father! Everything is possible for You; remove this cup from Me; yet not what I will, but what You will.

This emotional passage of Scripture lets us in on the intimate exchange between God the Father and Jesus the Son, in the hours leading up to the excruciating execution of Jesus. He is praying in the Garden of Gethsemane and you can hear His anguish dripping from every word. He cries out to His Abba Father--the literal translation is like us crying to our Daddy! Cant you hear Him? 

Daddy, please! Please, Daddy! Please let this cup--let Calvary pass from me! If its possible, Daddy, please! Its going to hurt! The weight of sin will be crushing! Oh Daddy, please, if its possible, make another way! 

Didnt Jesus know whether or not it was possible, or whether or not God could make another way? Of course He did. Read on...

Everything is possible for You; remove this cup from Me; yet not what I will but what You will.

God the Father, heard the anguished cries of His only begotten Son, begging Him to let the cup of Calvary pass from Him and God said no.

Why did God say no? He had a greater plan. If He had allowed Jesus to by-pass Calvary, infertility would be the least of your worries. Your eternity would be a terrifying reality. God, in His infinite wisdom and mercy, told Jesus no.

Did God love Jesus that day? Absolutely. Did His heart break to tell His hurting Child no? Without a doubt. He does the same for you.

Youve begged God to let this be the month you conceive. God says no. Youve asked Him to let you avoid medical treatment, but you pick up the phone to make the appointment because God said no. Others have babies so easily, yet your family is formed through tears and years. Hard to understand? Unquestionable. But God has a greater plan. Will He always say no? Of course not. He has marvelous works in store for you. He just knows that for a time, He must say no to allow the greater plan to unfold, and He weeps with you as your tears fall. 

Trust the God who sometimes says no. His plan for you is unimaginable. His mercy for you is inexhaustible. And just as He loved His only begotten Son, He loves you enough to sometimes say no.


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I just wanted to see how everyone is doing and if anyone has any vacation plans coming up.
> 
> I'm so excited to be able to go to San Diego, CA for the first time. I hear it's beautiful there. We will also be heading to L.A. to Universal Studios. Tay will start school in 4 weeks, can't believe how fast the summer is flying by.
> 
> Praying and believing for more summer BFPs :thumbup:

That sounds like fun! I've never been to either city, but I bet you will all have a great time. 



MummyWant2be said:


> hi Ladies,
> 
> sorry i haven't been posting a lot lately...Congrats to all the BFP's so far - and those ttc plese hang in there ur turn is coming.
> 
> well, my doc prescribed fertomid -50 for the first time this cycle and i decided on cd41 when Af was no where to be found...and got a shock of my life :bfp: i just stood there in the toilet and said "thank you lord" and i stil thank him, me and my DH are thrilled :cloud9: and ill be seeing my doc 2moro so he can check on me...
> 
> Thanks to all of u ladies - u did help me a lot by strngthing my trust in him...
> 
> i pray that the lord bless each and everyone of you with ur heart desires.he is able! and it will happen in his right time.:hugs:

Congrats!! :hugs::happydance::happydance::hugs: Praying for a happy and healthy nine moths for you! :hugs:


----------



## Praying4bump

Godsjewel said:


> I believe there is something special about a child who comes forth from a barren womb. I am not saying that a child easily conceived is any less special or that his or her life is not designed by the Almighty. However, I truly believe that when God chooses to make the conception and birth of child the vehicle through which He changes the lives of the men and women involved, I absolutely believe there is something unique in that child. Lets look at the lives of children of barren wombs presented in Scripture.
> 
> Isaac
> Isaac was born to Abraham and Sarah when they were 100 and 90 years old. Talk about an infertility story! The conception and healthy birth of Isaac speak volumes to those of us who struggle with infertility. Even thousands of years later, we can point to Isaac and say I know God can overcome infertility. Isaac was proof.
> 
> Isaac didnt have to wait until millenniums had passed before you could see someone special in his life. In an almost unimaginable moment, God instructed Abraham to take this child he had waited so many decades for, place him on an altar and take his life. We all focus on how Abraham obeyed and God spared his son. But look at Isaac. A young man with an old father. He could have fought his dad and there probably would have been no struggle to overtake him physically. There is no record of such an interchange. Apparently, Isaac had faith in his father--and his Father--and laid down on the altar. I guess when you understand that God could give you life inside a 90 year old womb, you can find the faith to believe that God can raise you from death at an altar.
> 
> Isaac also prayed for his infertile wife to conceive. Imagine hearing about infertility all your life, only to find that your wife couldnt conceive. Perhaps Isaac had a great understanding of how infertility wreaks havoc on a womans heart. Maybe he was afraid he would have wait 70 years for a baby. Either way, Isaac prayed and Rebekah conceived. She conceived another child of a barren womb, Jacob
> 
> Jacob
> Child of a child of a barren womb! Multi-generational infertility! How was Jacob used of God? He was the father of the 12 tribes of Israel. Remember the conversation God had with Grandpa Abraham? See the stars, Abraham? Count them if you can! They are your descendants. 12 boys. Thats a lot of stars! Jacob was given the profound task of raising the leaders of the tribes of Gods people. One of those tribes would eventually birth the Son of God. What a responsibility. I find comfort in the fact that the task of raising these boys was placed squarely in the lap of a child of a barren womb.
> 
> 
> Samson
> We dont know a lot about Samsons mother other than she was barren and had borne no children. (Judges 13:2) An angel of the Lord visited her and told her she would have a child. He instructed her that this child was to be consecrated to God even before his birth, as God had a plan for his life. They raised him in the way they were instructed to by God.
> 
> A perfect man? Not at all. Samson made his mistakes and he paid dearly for them. But look what Scripture tells us over and over again about Samson: ...the Spirit of the LORD came upon him mightily, (Judges 14:6 and also in Judges 14:19, Judges 1:14) He served as a judge for 20 years, and throughout his life, he performed amazing acts of strength because of the touch of God.
> 
> John the Baptist
> Johns parents were well beyond child bearing age. Maybe they once stood where you stand today--wondering if youll ever see your husbands eyes looking at you in the face of your child. But God moved and Elizabeth conceived. What role did this child of a barren womb play in Gods plan? He was the forerunner of the Messiah! He went before his cousin, Jesus, and told everyone to get ready. Messiahs coming!
> 
> Whos to say that the child of your barren womb wont do the same?
> 
> So were these children of barren wombs perfect? Not in the least! (Thats okay--yours wont be either!) Isaac played favorites with his sons. Jacob was known as a deceiver. Women were Samsons weakness. But these children were announced by angels. used of God and changed the course of history forever. Our lives are impacted today because of their lives centuries ago.
> 
> Yes. I believe there is something special about children of barren wombs.

Thank you! That is really encouraging!


----------



## wristwatch24

Hi ladies, 

I haven't posted here in a while. I just wanted to check in and say hello. I'm going to try to come back here more often. I've been very depressed lately with TTC and feeling very lost. I need to keep my eyes on God and be around others who do more. 

Hugs to all.


----------



## Godsjewel

wristwatch24 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't posted here in a while. I just wanted to check in and say hello. I'm going to try to come back here more often. I've been very depressed lately with TTC and feeling very lost. I need to keep my eyes on God and be around others who do more.
> 
> Hugs to all.

I'm sorry you've been feeling that way :hugs:

Take comfort in knowing that God has a plan in all of this and He has not forgotten you. 

The Lord is close to the brokenhearted*and saves those who are crushed in spirit. Psalm 34:18


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi lovely ladies. I was spending some time with God today and felt these words come to me. I hope you will find some inspiration Xoxo

Just like the vows I wrote to the man you made for me, as are the vows I make to the children you have planted in me.

I vow to teach them the qualities of your nature and the whispers of your heart. To show them a world without greed, a universe of contentment.

I vow to show them what it is to follow you each day, to never jump ahead, and to never fall behind.

I vow to remember during days of exhaustion and sleep deprived nights, to remember it is nothing compared to the days of longing for a child and the agony that would consume me.

I vow to give them to you each day, as they are not my own but a temporary gift on earth for me and my husband.

Lastly I vow to take a moment each day knowing that you Lord have remembered me. You have answered my deepest desire, when I was tired, you gave me breath.

Xx


----------



## wristwatch24

Godsjewel said:


> wristwatch24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't posted here in a while. I just wanted to check in and say hello. I'm going to try to come back here more often. I've been very depressed lately with TTC and feeling very lost. I need to keep my eyes on God and be around others who do more.
> 
> Hugs to all.
> 
> I'm sorry you've been feeling that way :hugs:
> 
> Take comfort in knowing that God has a plan in all of this and He has not forgotten you.
> 
> The Lord is close to the brokenhearted*and saves those who are crushed in spirit. Psalm 34:18Click to expand...

Thank you so much :hugs:


----------



## wristwatch24

xxx_faithful said:


> Hi lovely ladies. I was spending some time with God today and felt these words come to me. I hope you will find some inspiration Xoxo
> 
> Just like the vows I wrote to the man you made for me, as are the vows I make to the children you have planted in me.
> 
> I vow to teach them the qualities of your nature and the whispers of your heart. To show them a world without greed, a universe of contentment.
> 
> I vow to show them what it is to follow you each day, to never jump ahead, and to never fall behind.
> 
> I vow to remember during days of exhaustion and sleep deprived nights, to remember it is nothing compared to the days of longing for a child and the agony that would consume me.
> 
> I vow to give them to you each day, as they are not my own but a temporary gift on earth for me and my husband.
> 
> Lastly I vow to take a moment each day knowing that you Lord have remembered me. You have answered my deepest desire, when I was tired, you gave me breath.
> 
> Xx

I really love this and feel like I was encouraged by God to come here today just to see this post. Thank you so much. :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

I love my dog! He acts like he lives only to love me. I walk in the room and his whole little body starts trembling and wiggling until his back feet come up off the floor and his expressive little face just lights up. No matter what mood youre in, you have to laugh when you see Charley so thrilled with my existence.

I realized something about my dog the other day. He is absolutely petrified to go down a flight of stairs. Anytime I pick him up and head for the first step, he goes from a wiggling, licking ball of fuzz to a shaking, shivering, whimpering pooch in no time flat. This realization became clear one day when I scooped Charley up in my arms and trotted upstairs to check out what my husband was doing. My husband and I talked for a minute and I headed back downstairs with Charley tucked in my elbow. It was then that Charley started trying his best to claw his way up over my shoulder and hide in my hair. He literally had tears on his face and was scared out of his goofy little mind. 

I had to make a real effort to hold on to Charley that day. He was fighting me so hard that I almost dropped him. Finally, I pulled him off of my shoulder and literally wrapped my arms as tightly as I could around this silly little dog. I held him as close to me as I could and sweet-talked him all the way down the stairs, reassuring him that he really was okay and wouldnt meet his demise on the staircase. When we got to the bottom of the stairs, I rubbed his head, set him down and he very gratefully ran off to play with his fake bone.

Does infertility feel like a giant staircase to you? The daily struggle you face can be as upsetting to you as the staircase was to Charley. You become afraid of all of the decisions you must face, and you wonder if youre going to be okay. You dont know how on earth you can get from start to finish without being gravely wounded. You must feel like Charley!

Dont you realize that your struggle today is no more intimidating to God than the staircase was to me? I wasnt afraid to take my goofy puppy down the stairs because I knew that I knew how to walk down the stairs, and I knew I could carry him down the stairs safely as well. There was no doubt in my mind that I had the ability and the know-how to get him to the first floor of my home where his toys awaited. In his fear, he didnt realize that he needed to stick with me and not fight me. I was the one who was going to keep him safe. I wrapped my arms around him and carried him through what was a scary journey for him, though it was nothing to me. God does the same for you.

Scripture tells us that God promises to be near the broken hearted. We often use this Scripture when talking about grief and death. However, we all know that hearts break every time a period starts, or hormone levels are not what they should be. In those times when your journey to parenthood becomes scary and frustrating, I believe God wraps Himself around you and carries you through just like I did for Charley. The journey is not frightening to Him. He knows He has the ability to take you to where you need to be. He knows how to get you there, and He knows youll be fine as long as you stick with Him!

If youre struggling especially hard today, feel Gods arms around you. Let yourself rest in the knowledge that He knows the way you take, and He knows just what to do to carry you through


----------



## Godsjewel

Lately I've been doing some more research on infertility and have come across multiple christian blogs of women that have been dealing with infertlity for 9, 11, 13 years. My heart goes out to them and I ask that during this time, you take the opportunity to get on your knees and pray for those ladies who have been in this battle for many, many years. I know in doing so, God will bless you.

Therefore, make it your habit to confess your sins to one another and to pray for one another, so that you may be healed. The prayer of a righteous person is powerful and effective. James 5:16


Here is one page I came across...

Speaking to women and mothers, I share my testimony as proof of Gods love and promise. As a mother of 5, I will never understand the emotions of a mother who can not birth a child but I am familiar with being a mother who felt like I could not birth purpose. Sing, O barren, thou that didst not bear; break forth into singing, and cry aloud, thou that didst not travail with child: for more are the children of the desolate than the children of the married wife, saith the Lord. Isaiah 54:1

According to the Merriam Webster dictionary,barrenness is defined in multiple ways: 1) not producing offspring; 2) lacking vegetation, especially useful vegetation. 3) unproductive of results or gains; unprofitable; 4) habitually failing to fruit; 5) lacking inspiration or ideas. Barrenness in the Old Testament was considered to be a curse. The Bible reference 7 women that were barren: Sarah, the mother of Isaac, Rebekah, the mother of Esau and Jacob, Rachel, the mother of Joseph and Benjamin, Samsons mother, Hannah, Michal and Elizabeth. Each one of these women, once God opened up their wombs, birthed purpose.

God showed himself to be faithful regardless of the obstacle that presented itself. He still used them even in their condition and circumstances. One would say today, Why is she so old or why did she wait so long to have a child? But to overcome an obstacle that seemed to be insurmountable for the testimony of his glory and his name, what a mighty God we serve. Insurmountable is the problem of sin, guilt, shame, fear, worthlessness and hopelessness. The voice that would attempt to tell us that we will never be anything. But nothing is too hard for the God we serve.

My womb was barren for *ten years*. I gave up on every vision that God had given me. Though I birthed my children, I could not hold on to the promises and the visions that God had given me. I walked in defeat, but when I gave it all over to God, he gave me the courage to continue on. He gave me the vision and showed me the end. I trust him to lead me and guide me in the direction to bring it all to pass.

Fear not; for thou shalt not be ashamed: neither be thou confounded; for thou shalt not be put to shame: for thou shalt forget the shame of thy youth, and shalt not remember the reproach of thy widowhood any more. For thy Maker is thine husband: the Lord of host is his name; and thy Redeemer the Holy One of Israel; The God of the whole earth shall he be called. For the Lord hath called thee as a woman forsaken and grieved in spirit, and a wife of youth, when thou wast refuse, saith thy God. For a small moment have I forsaken thee; but with great mercies will I gather thee. Isaiah 54: 4-8

For the mothers that have lost hope on their dreams and aspirations, God will open up the womb and bring forth purpose in your life. So many of us have relied on the report or opinion of others that we wouldnt be anything. But just like Elizabeth, God is going to cause the womb to leap and bring forth fruit to bring healing to a dying nation.


----------



## xxx_faithful

wristwatch24 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't posted here in a while. I just wanted to check in and say hello. I'm going to try to come back here more often. I've been very depressed lately with TTC and feeling very lost. I need to keep my eyes on God and be around others who do more.
> 
> Hugs to all.

Hi beautiful I'm very sorry to hear your not feeling the best emotionally. Praying that you hold fast to anything that makes you feel lighter, more whole, and a happier you. Xx


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies I would love to join the thread


----------



## Wowmrswilson1

Hello I would love to join as well it's about time I found a christian true but leave like me.


----------



## Godsjewel

Mrstruth said:


> Hello ladies I would love to join the thread

Welcome :hugs: My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you joined us. I pray the Lord encourages you through this journey by this thread.


----------



## Godsjewel

Wowmrswilson1 said:


> Hello I would love to join as well it's about time I found a christian true but leave like me.

We would love for you to join us :flower:

If you feel comfortable, would you mind sharing with us a little bit about yourself.


----------



## Godsjewel

Throughout Scripture we see people just like you and me who have experienced all the joys and sorrows that life brings. We see marriages and we see divorces. We see joy and we see sorrow. We see families expanding and we see them dwindling. It is no mistake that the Giver of Life included stories of grief within His living Word. If you feel alone in your struggle to survive the struggles you face in trying to conceive, take heart! Youll find understanding written within the pages of the Bible. 

When you cry out to God and feel as though your prayers are pounding on the closed doors of Heaven, perhaps you feel like David felt. You have a day where it feels as if life is feels somewhat normal, only to suddenly crumple beneath the weight of an empty cradle. Peter could understand. You find yourself wondering why God didnt show up when you needed Him the most, and you have just joined an involuntary sorority with Mary and Martha. There are gallons and gallons of tears spilling forth from the pages of Gods Word, but within every story, we see God faithfully intervening and bringing hope and healing to those He loves so very deeply. There is no problem you could ever have that the Bible isnt interested in. There are no answers that are not written within its pages. You can glean so many nuggets of truth from these precious, sacred words to heal the hurt and give encouragement which the world simply cannot give. 

If you could have a face-to-face conversation with Jesus Christ today, what would you say to Him? What would you ask Him? What do you imagine Him saying to you? Envision Jesus Christ Himself peering outside of the pages of Scripture and speaking straight into the baby-shaped void in your heart. What do you need Him to say to your broken heart? Friend, hear Him speaking to you through the Biblical stories of people just like yourself. 

I have a challenge for you today. Set aside some time for you and your spouse. Turn off the tv. Dont even look at a computer. Sit down with just the two of you and the Word of God. Flip through the pages, and search together for true stories of couple who have fought the same battles the two of you are facing. No, you probably wont find where someone had doctors appointments every day leading up to their egg retrieval, but you will find a woman with the issue of blood who had spent all she had on doctors and couldnt find relief! Join David on the battlefield. Perhaps youll pick up some armor and weapons to help you fight your war. Kneel down beside Mary as she pours her oil on the feet of her Master. Smell the fragrance of true sacrifice. Eavesdrop on the disciples at Calvary. Youll find understanding from a Father who has Himself grieved the death of His Baby, and perhaps your heart will begin to heal. What a precious opportunity for the two of you to find your story in the Word of God. Ill guarantee youll find yourselves there!


----------



## Wowmrswilson1

Hello I would love to join as well it's about time I found a christian true but leave like me.


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks Godsjewel for your words of inspiration and encouragement! You are truly a child of God sent to deliver messages for the healing of his people. At this day and time satan is out to Grasp hold of anyone whom neglect to cast him out. Sometimes we are so eager for things we want, the flesh becomes selfish and start becoming doubtful. I am a true believer that if God hasn't allowed it to happen, it a reason and it may not be my season. I love the lord and for him giving his only son for me I am truly appreciative. Your challenge is a great one and Sat night me and my husband are going to take that challenge although I love reading scriptures to him, I am going to start making more quiet time for me, him and the lord


----------



## Bebebump

I have read thru this thread tonight and would like to give all you ladies my favorite song to make your hearts sing. Every time I hear it my eyes close, I smile, and lift my face to Heaven. I hope it does the same for all of you ladies too. I hope I can attach it since I have never tried to attach anything before. If not, bare with me until I do.:blush:
https://youtu.be/nC-I0jflZ8U


----------



## Bebebump

: ) Good luck everyone and God bless


----------



## Godsjewel

I guess since I've posted over a thousand times, they've changed my status to, "chat happy BnB member" :haha:

I just noticed this and thought it was funny.

I hope you all are having a wonderful, relaxing weekend. 

You are all still in my prayers.

XOXO :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Tears are frequent companions along the road you travel. They appear at the most inconvenient times and refuse to be silenced. Your heart is heavy from the burden you bear, and life insults you by continuing on. 

You have an appointment, and it is one your heart will want to keep. Facing the loss of your precious babies, appointments with doctors become something that we tend to fear or dread. We grow weary of bad reports and worse realities. Many times the appointments raise more questions than ever, and they all remain unanswered. But there is an appointment set for you with the One who holds every answer to every question your heart has ever asked. You have an appointment with God. 

One day, you will stand face to face with the God who chose to allow you to suffer through the unbelievable sorrow of the death of your babies. One day, you will look into the eyes of Love Himself and finally have a conversation with the only One who knows the reasons why. What will God do? The answer is found in Revelation 21:3-5:

And I heard a loud voice from the throne, say, Behold, the tabernacle of God is among men, and He will dwell among them, and they shall be His people, and 
God Himself will be among them, and He will wipe away every tear from their eyes; and there will no longer be any death; there will no longer be any mourning, or crying, or pain; the first things have passed away. And He who sits on the throne said, Behold, I am making all things new. And He said, Write, for these words are faithful and true.

Your tears will come to an end that day. The same hand that formed the first man, the same hand that stretched out over raging waters and calmed a storm, the same hand that had a nail driven through it, the same hand that formed your babies in your womb, will one day reach out to you again, and wipe the tears from your face. Hell lock eyes with you and touch your face. Your tears and your hurt will vanish, never to take residence in your heart again. With compassion unmatched through time and eternity, your Heavenly Father will make all things new, and will banish sorrow and mourning from your heart. No more death. No more pain. No more prematurity. No more separation. All things will be made new.

Until that day, weep when you need to. The same Lord who will wipe your tears away takes note of those same tears today, and He keeps them in a bottle. He promises to be near to you when you are brokenhearted. He must be close today. 

So grieve as you need to. Just dont grieve as those who have no hope. Your tears will end one day, and youll see your babies again. Its an appointment I know youll want to keep. 

-Author Unknown


----------



## Godsjewel

...As a bridegroom rejoices over his bride, so will your God rejoice over you.
Isaiah 62:5

Do you realize that God rejoices over you? Its true! Hurry--flip over to Isaiah 62:5: And as the bridegroom rejoices over the bride, so your God will rejoice over you! Not too many bored grooms on their wedding day! Ladies, remember how your husband was towards you as you cascaded down the aisle and made the proclamation for all the world and all the old boyfriends to forever hear? Ill take my place on his arm from now on! Remember that sparkle in his eye? Guys, remember the butterflies in your stomach in the moments before you saw your bride? Remember the lump in your throat the size of Texas when your eyes locked and you realized that once and for all she was yours? Thats how God feels about you every moment of every day. This moment. This day. With all your shortcomings, with all your hurts. Thats how He feels about you and He rejoices!

Can you imagine this? You! Not the Grand Canyon. You! Not the cure for AIDS. You! As magnificent as Niagara Falls is, its just kinda ho-hum to Him. Whats a little waterfall when He has a child as precious, as interesting and wonderful as you. Dont you see the sparkle in His eye when He thinks about you? Surely youve heard someone say that if God had a refrigerator your picture would be on it.

You may drop your head at this statement and think, Well, He may rejoice over someone else--someone who has it all together and isnt sitting in the bathroom sobbing at 2:00 in the morning because someone else got pregnant, but not me. Maybe you think He doesnt realize how weak you are. Maybe He doesnt understand how long youve traveled this stupid journey. Maybe you just kinda slipped through the cracks and He doesnt realize the tears of hurt youve shed at endless showers and baby dedications. 

Do you think God is afraid of those tears? Try again. This time go to Psalm 56:8: You have taken account of my wanderings; He knows the path you take. He knows every struggle youve encountered in this infertility journey. Put my tears in Your bottle. Are they not in Your book? God knows your tears. He has them all accounted for. He knows. He cares. Hes working-right now-on your behalf. And rejoicing as He works. For you see, He knows how to turn this mourning into dancing and do it so that youll be closer to Him and bring Him glory. You probably dont know how. Arent you glad you dont have to. Commit it to the Lord. Throw those horrible, hurting thoughts into Christs control and rest in the knowledge that God loves you and hasnt forgotten your tears.

-Author Unknown


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Godsjewel said:


> Tears are frequent companions along the road you travel. They appear at the most inconvenient times and refuse to be silenced. Your heart is heavy from the burden you bear, and life insults you by continuing on.
> 
> You have an appointment, and it is one your heart will want to keep. Facing the loss of your precious babies, appointments with doctors become something that we tend to fear or dread. We grow weary of bad reports and worse realities. Many times the appointments raise more questions than ever, and they all remain unanswered. But there is an appointment set for you with the One who holds every answer to every question your heart has ever asked. You have an appointment with God.
> 
> One day, you will stand face to face with the God who chose to allow you to suffer through the unbelievable sorrow of the death of your babies. One day, you will look into the eyes of Love Himself and finally have a conversation with the only One who knows the reasons why. What will God do? The answer is found in Revelation 21:3-5:
> 
> And I heard a loud voice from the throne, say, Behold, the tabernacle of God is among men, and He will dwell among them, and they shall be His people, and
> God Himself will be among them, and He will wipe away every tear from their eyes; and there will no longer be any death; there will no longer be any mourning, or crying, or pain; the first things have passed away. And He who sits on the throne said, Behold, I am making all things new. And He said, Write, for these words are faithful and true.
> 
> Your tears will come to an end that day. The same hand that formed the first man, the same hand that stretched out over raging waters and calmed a storm, the same hand that had a nail driven through it, the same hand that formed your babies in your womb, will one day reach out to you again, and wipe the tears from your face. Hell lock eyes with you and touch your face. Your tears and your hurt will vanish, never to take residence in your heart again. With compassion unmatched through time and eternity, your Heavenly Father will make all things new, and will banish sorrow and mourning from your heart. No more death. No more pain. No more prematurity. No more separation. All things will be made new.
> 
> Until that day, weep when you need to. The same Lord who will wipe your tears away takes note of those same tears today, and He keeps them in a bottle. He promises to be near to you when you are brokenhearted. He must be close today.
> 
> So grieve as you need to. Just dont grieve as those who have no hope. Your tears will end one day, and youll see your babies again. Its an appointment I know youll want to keep.
> 
> -Author Unknown

Thank you for sharing this Sarah.

This is exactly what I needed tonight from you Lord.


----------



## Wowmrswilson1

I'm praying that this will be my month and year


----------



## Godsjewel

Wowmrswilson1 said:


> I'm praying that this will be my month and year

I'm sure we are all praying that :flower:

More than anything, I want God's timing because it's perfect.


----------



## Godsjewel

I found this while looking online for sermons regarding infertility and I really enjoyed listening to this message. It's not just for IF couples either, but I think would be good for any Christian to hear a Biblical perspective on the issue.

https://www.careybaptistchurch.org....ve/?text=Infertility&years=&event=&preachers=


----------



## Godsjewel

If walls could weep, surely the walls of our Adult 1 Sunday school classroom would be stained with tears. If walls could weep, those walls would wail in response to the stories told by couples experiencing the crisis of infertility. For almost two years, that room--at the entrance to our education building--was the scene of an infertility support group's monthly meeting. The walls of Adult I have heard the cries of anguish of those who have been unable to have children. If walls could talk, those walls would tell stories of woe: of family insensitivity--of spouses, parents, and siblings "who just don't get it." Of churches and pastors who just don't understand. Stories like the one 1 Samuel tells today about a woman named Hannah. In biblical language, Hannah is barren. It is a harsh word to describe a bitter plight. And is so often the case, Hannah's family rubs salt in the her wounds. There is the conceited husband who tells his wife he's worth 10 sons. There is the equivalent of the jealous sister-in-law who never loses an opportunity to remind Hannah of her childlessness. And there is the incredibly insensitive pastor who accuses the praying Hannah of being drunk in church.

For women in the biblical world, infertility is as bad as it gets. It's a sign of disgrace. It is grounds for divorce. It pushes a woman to the outer margins of society, and even beyond. But not our heroine Hannah. Hannah will be spared this terrible fate by a gracious God who hears her plea. Hannah will have a son, whose name will be Samuel. True to her world, Samuel will become a priest. And, God will use Hannah's child to anoint a young shepherd named David to be Israel's future king. In response, Hannah will sing a song of joy which a 1000 years later will be echoed by a woman named Mary. 

Hannah is indeed one of the fortunate ones. She is one of six, previously barren women in the Bible who experience the miraculous birth of child. First come the three mothers of the Hebrew nation: Sarah, wife of Abraham, Rebecca, wife of Isaac, and Rachel, wife of Jacob. Three veterans of the infertility crisis, who become the three matriarchs of Israel. 
And there is the unnamed mother of strong man Samson, followed a millennium later in Luke's Gospel by a woman named Elizabeth. Altogether, six births to previously barren women . . . . Given three thousands years of Biblical history. this is a demographically insignificant number . Even so, it is enough to make the divine will known. The God of creation will's life.

Today, our Karen Hammond and her colleagues at UAB's infertility clinic work to bring about God's will. In fact, .at both clinics in Birmingham specializing in reproductive technology, men and women of faith and science work tirelessly to bring forth God's desire made known in our psalm for today--that the "barren woman" shall become the "joyous mother of children (Ps. 113:9).

And yet, then as now, there are impotent men and infertile women who go away empty, asking, What about me, Lord? What about me? Patients for who medical treatment simply has not worked. Single men and women with no prospect of a spouse. Poor couples with little or no medical insurance, and no funds to pay for treatment. . . . Good people, faithful people, who pray no less earnestly than Hannah herself. And yet, nothing--save the entirely legitimate question: What about me?

Of course, infertility is not the only problem out there. Not the only cause of human anguish. I suspect any one of us could make a list from our own personal experience. And even to skim the history of the 20th century will force a person to confront human suffering on an immense scale. Still, there is the very up close and personal question: What about me? You have a right to ask that question. In fact, you have divine permission. From the book of Psalms--the prayer book of Israel--comes psalm after psalm authorizes us to direct our questions to God. From Psalm 22, for example, 

1 My God, my God, why have you forsaken me?
Why are you so far from helping me, from the words of my groaning? 
2 O my God, I cry by day, but you do not answer; 
and by night, but find no rest. 

When this question, What about me? jumped out at me as I read the story of Hannah I surely did not know, had no idea of the suffering some members of our community of faith would endure this week. I did not know then that Kim Bailey would be burying her grandfather on Monday. I did not know that the "long day's journey into night" of John Osborn's father would end on Tuesday. That on Wednesday Steve Dow would suffer a series of seizures, his cancer spreading rapidly to his brain, racking his whole body with pain; and that he would linger hour-by-hour, his beloved wife Helen at his side to the end, which came in the pre-dawn hours of this morning. And surely I would never have imagined Kristin Shoe would come precariously close to losing the baby she had carried for eight months. [Late on Thursday night Kristin's water broke. At the hospital, doctor's discovered that the baby's lungs had filled with fluid. Ron and Kristin were told that their baby would have to be taken by C-section, and that the infant might not be able to survive on its own. A baby boy was born at noon Friday, and rushed into St. Vincent's neo-natal intensive care unit, where he was put on a ventilator, "as baby as sick as a baby could be." Charles Thomas Shoe has now survived for two days, and he has a fighting chance to live.]

Of course, Thomas Shoe is receiving the very best infant care in the world. Every tool of medical science is at this child's disposal. Elsewhere around the world, babies who developed similar problems on Friday have already been laid to rest. Listen, and we can hear the anguished cry of their parents: What about me?

From heaven above, God thunders the divine response: 'I have shown you my will, God says. That infertile couples shall have children. That the needy will be lifted up. I have even given you the tools to carry out my desires. The medical science. The skill to educate and train. Food producing technology that could end world hunger tomorrow. What are you waiting for?' God asks. 

I can imagine God pacing the floor of heaven, saying, 'I have made my will known, that the blind see, the lame walk, the prisoners go free, the hungry eat, and childless women bear children. I have given my people the resources and the knowledge to do my will. Why then, is my will not being carried out? Why are the resources not being shared among all people? Why is food being hoarded by the rich nations, while the poor nations starve? Why is medical treatment lavished upon the wealthy, but rationed to the poor? Where is the justice I have decreed? Where is the peace I have demanded?'

But then we respond. 'You are changing the subject, God. You're changing the subject. I wanna know about me, and you're talking about them. You have heard her cries--Hannah's cries of distress. You have answered her prayer of anguish. Now what about me? What about my baby? My depression? My loneliness? Let's talk about the stress in my life. My family turmoil. The injustices at my workplace. Let's talk about my chronic pain, and my overdue bills. I read what you did for Hannah. Now what about me?

It's a tough talk with God. But not to worry. God can take. The God of steadfast love can take. The God of a love which never, ever, stops, can take my questions and your questions--no matter how direct, how hard. And from Holy Scripture comes God's answer. From Christ, our Lord, in fact---

7 When you hear of wars and rumors of wars, do not be alarmed; this must take place, but the end is still to come. 8 For nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom; there will be earthquakes in various places; there will be famines. This is but the beginning of the birth pangs (Mark 13).

What you see, Jesus says, is just the beginning, it is not the end. The suffering you see, the hurt you feel, the loss you suffer, is not the end. It is just the beginning of the new heaven and the new earth God is creating. Soon, says our text from Hebrews--soon--our enemies--and God's enemies--will be reduced a mere footstool for Christ, our representative to God, who sit at God's right hand. We live in the paradox: the kingdom of God has come, but the kingdom of God has not yet come.

What about me? Well, from our text in Hebrews comes yet another divine response. You have Christ, your representative to God. You have your slate of sins washed clean in the waters of baptism. You have your hope in God when all other hope fails. And there is more. While we wait for the new heaven and the new earth we have been promised--when there will be no more tears, no more pain, no more suffering--no more children who live but a day, no more elderly who suffer in pain . . . . While we wait, we have one another, with this divine mission assigned to us in today's epistle lesson:

And let us consider how to provoke one another to love and good deeds, 
not neglecting to meet together, as is the habit of some, but encouraging one another,
and all the more as you see the Day approaching. 

What about me? God answers: I am making for you a new heaven and a new earth. And you are invited to join the effort, provoking one another--prodding one another--jabbing each other in the ribs--until the whole congregation is worship and working together toward the same goals--the goals set form in today's psalm. Hear these verses from Psalm 113 one more time.

7 (God) raises the poor from the dust, 
and lifts the needy from the ash heap, 
8 to make them sit with princes, 
with the princes of his people. 
9 (God) gives the barren woman a home, 
making her the joyous mother of children. 
Praise the Lord!

Now to the One
who by the power at work within us
is able to do far more abundantly
than all we ask or imagine, 
to God be the glory in the church 
and in Christ Jesus
to all generations, forever and ever. Ephesians 3:20, 21 


Sermon by Sid Burgess


----------



## Godsjewel

I know I've been posting a lot to read today, but infertility has really been on my mind lately and I just wanted to share the stuff that has ministered to me.


----------



## misspriss

Hello ladies, I would love to join! DH and I just started TTC, we hope that God blesses us with a child in His time (which I hope is soon!!)


----------



## Godsjewel

misspriss said:


> Hello ladies, I would love to join! DH and I just started TTC, we hope that God blesses us with a child in His time (which I hope is soon!!)

Welcome :hugs:

So glad you decided to join us. I pray you get the encouragement you need during this journey.


----------



## Bebebump

Psalms 19-14
Let the words out of my mouth and the meditation of my heart, be acceptable in thy sight O Lord, my Strength and my Redeemer.

I write this verse today because God knows the heart. He knows our false words and our jealous natures. He hears what isn't said and the wrong we do in the depth of our soul. We cannot pretend to be more to Him than what He made us. HE KNOWS ALL. He is Omniscient, Omnipotent; He is the I AM. If we feel jealousy, is it better to admit or to bury and deny? If we feel bitterness, is it better to pray and accept? If we have done wrong, whether in act or in thought, I would 100 times rather bring myself to the Master in truth than with a false heart. 
I pray for another child. He has blessed me with two. I mean the prayer I pray. Do I deserve His consideration? No. I don't. Do I know I don't deserve it? Yep, I sure do. Do I sit back in my dirty, deceitful heart and say that I deserve it secretly? Sometimes, when I am tired and weary and questioning. Will I lie about it? Nope. My Father knows my heart of hearts. I don't want to keep my thoughts or actions secret, because that makes me just like Satan to think I can get one over on the One who knows all and is everywhere.
I write this today partly because I felt led to, and because God knows I am stubborn. I read this Thread and I sincerely appreciate it, because I heard my God tell me that He had always been waiting for me to understand that I made a mistake, confessed my sins, and I am forgiven, regardless of my lack of welcome. Now my gift to you is this... God sees our dirty hidden thoughts. Many words and paltry writings by others do not cover those thoughts in our hearts. Better a gift straight and true from a damaged life, than a false modesty from a heart that has been convinced it is more worthy than what it is. God sees. Get rid of the thoughts and bitterness that consume you in the dark and God will hear your cries. Confess the sins of your heart, and God will always hear you. 
I will not come to this Thread again, because my story was read and a dirty heart said it was better to ignore than to be gracious to a Sister, but by my deeds I was no Sister. Do not forget that God can test the heart in many ways. From a Hooker crying on a street corner, to the Bum begging for money that you turn your too-good heart away from. God loves all His children. Repent and God will hear you crying to Him. He is the Comforter of the broken and ALL those who come to Him with a true Heart of repentance.


----------



## HisGrace

:wave: Not much going on with me but I wanted to say hi. How is everyone?


----------



## Shellvz

HisGrace said:


> :wave: Not much going on with me but I wanted to say hi. How is everyone?

Another cycle about to end I think based on my low temps.

So soon I am back to CD1 and try again...


----------



## Shellvz

Bebebump said:


> Psalms 19-14
> Let the words out of my mouth and the meditation of my heart, be acceptable in thy sight O Lord, my Strength and my Redeemer.
> 
> I write this verse today because God knows the heart. He knows our false words and our jealous natures. He hears what isn't said and the wrong we do in the depth of our soul. We cannot pretend to be more to Him than what He made us. HE KNOWS ALL. He is Omniscient, Omnipotent; He is the I AM. If we feel jealousy, is it better to admit or to bury and deny? If we feel bitterness, is it better to pray and accept? If we have done wrong, whether in act or in thought, I would 100 times rather bring myself to the Master in truth than with a false heart.
> I pray for another child. He has blessed me with two. I mean the prayer I pray. Do I deserve His consideration? No. I don't. Do I know I don't deserve it? Yep, I sure do. Do I sit back in my dirty, deceitful heart and say that I deserve it secretly? Sometimes, when I am tired and weary and questioning. Will I lie about it? Nope. My Father knows my heart of hearts. I don't want to keep my thoughts or actions secret, because that makes me just like Satan to think I can get one over on the One who knows all and is everywhere.
> I write this today partly because I felt led to, and because God knows I am stubborn. I read this Thread and I sincerely appreciate it, because I heard my God tell me that He had always been waiting for me to understand that I made a mistake, confessed my sins, and I am forgiven, regardless of my lack of welcome. Now my gift to you is this... God sees our dirty hidden thoughts. Many words and paltry writings by others do not cover those thoughts in our hearts. Better a gift straight and true from a damaged life, than a false modesty from a heart that has been convinced it is more worthy than what it is. God sees. Get rid of the thoughts and bitterness that consume you in the dark and God will hear your cries. Confess the sins of your heart, and God will always hear you.
> I will not come to this Thread again, because my story was read and a dirty heart said it was better to ignore than to be gracious to a Sister, but by my deeds I was no Sister. Do not forget that God can test the heart in many ways. From a Hooker crying on a street corner, to the Bum begging for money that you turn your too-good heart away from. God loves all His children. Repent and God will hear you crying to Him. He is the Comforter of the broken and ALL those who come to Him with a true Heart of repentance.

God is big, He is great and awesome and full of love, mercy and compassion which indeed none of us deserve. I can see that you have life experience which has taught you to rely on God fully and to be open and honest before Him. God already knows and sees our hearts and is more interested in our character and our attitude than we ever realise nor credit.

I am sorry that you feel ignored or rejected by anyone on this thread. I hope that you don't feel the need to leave as you have much to share. :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Welcome to the new sisters that have joined our thread!! I'm Kim and I'm glad you've decided to share this journey with us!! :wave:

Sarah, thank you for all the encouraging devotionals! I know you must put a lot of effort into having something awesome to share with us everyday! I really appreciate it!


Bebebump- Thank you for sharing your words of wisdom! I'm sad you are feeling ignored and no longer want to be part of this thread. I'm sure you weren't being overlooked on purpose... The weekends are sort of slow on here for this group as we are usually giving our time to family. I'm sorry to say I didn't get a chance to catch your story before you took it down, but be it your first or third, we're all women of God just trying to get through this crazy TTC journey and we've got to stick together! I'll be adding you to my prayer list, Hun! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Matthew 18:20- For where two or three gather in my name, there am I with them


----------



## BRK06

Sooo... Who's been watching the Olympics?? :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Sarah, thank you for all the encouraging devotionals! I know you must put a lot of effort into having something awesome to share with us everyday! I really appreciate it!

You are very welcome sis:hugs:

When I started this, that is what I talked to God about, that I wanted to make sure there were encouraging words/devotionals posted for anyone to read and know that God is here for us through our struggles.


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Sooo... Who's been watching the Olympics?? :thumbup:

me, me!!! lol

I like watching swimming, volleyball and basketball :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Shellvz said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Not much going on with me but I wanted to say hi. How is everyone?
> 
> Another cycle about to end I think based on my low temps.
> 
> So soon I am back to CD1 and try again...Click to expand...

Like a my good friend always tells me, you're not out until AF comes.

Praying for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> :wave: Not much going on with me but I wanted to say hi. How is everyone?

Hi!

Doing good, excited to be going on vacation tomorrow, a much needed vacation :thumbup:

How is everything with you?


----------



## Godsjewel

Now Zerah the Ethiopian came out against them with an army of a million men...
2 Chronicles 14:9

Numbers matter so much when you are in the battle to conceive a child. We watch them, record them, track them. We circle numbers on calendars as we wait for the day of a pregnancy test. We pray that the numbers our doctors will report to us will go up or down. A husbands virility is presumably measured by the number on his sperm count. Nerves are frayed until we get past a certain number of weeks that remind us of the last miscarriage. The number of candles on the birthday cake bring tears and dread. Statistics are dooming numbers when lives are consumed by infertility. 

Do you realize that numbers have never intimidated God? There has never been a moment in all of time and eternity that God has scratched His holy head and tried to make the numbers work. In 2 Chronicles, King Asa was facing a massive army of a million men. He and his men were outnumbered, overpowered and were facing certain defeat. Asa did the smartest thing he ever could have done when facing an impossible situation: He called on the Name of the Lord. 

Lord, there is no one besides You to help in the battle between the powerful and those who have no strength; so help us O Lord our God, for we trust in You, and in Your name have come against this multitude. O Lord, You are our God; let not man prevail against You.

Asa recognized that he was no match the enemy in front of him, but that his enemy was no match for his God! Scripture tells us that God lead the Ethiopian army right in front of Asa and his men, and even though they were bigger and stronger, Zerahs army fled. They ran away! In fact, the Bible says they were shattered and Asa and his outnumbered army carried away much plunder. All because Asa called upon God and relinquished the battled to Him. 

God didnt worry about a million warriors on the battlefield in King Asas day. He doesnt worry about low sperm counts or erratic hormone levels in your day. He is the God who can conquer whatever foe you face, and He can do it despite whatever numbers you are struggling with.

When you pray about your battle with infertility, dont forget that God isnt scared of your numbers. Why not use King Asas prayer as an example? You can include your own situations and pray with the same faith this godly man used when he was outnumbered and overwhelmed. God came through for him and Hell come through for you.

Lord, there is no one beside You to help in the battle. Infertility (or endometriosis, unexplained infertility, PCOS, miscarriage grief, etc.) is a powerful foe and I feel I have no strength (or money, or treatment options, etc.) to fight it this month (or today, right now, anymore, etc.); so help us O Lord our God, for we (my spouse and I, or I if you have an unbelieving spouse) trust in You, and in Your name have come against this disease (or financial difficulty, discouragement, lack of agreement between us, indecision, etc.). O Lord, You are our God. Let not infertility (or loss, grief, discouragement, etc.) prevail against You.


----------



## Godsjewel

If you have a moment, watch this video...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIoKAWDtVyk&feature=player_embedded

Then Peter opened his mouth, and said, Of a truth I perceive that God is no respecter of persons. Acts 10:4

For the LORD God is a sun and shield; the LORD bestows favor and honor. No good thing does he withhold from those who walk uprightly. Psalm 84:11

I trust you Lord!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Sooo... Who's been watching the Olympics?? :thumbup:
> 
> me, me!!! lol
> 
> I like watching swimming, volleyball and basketball :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes, we've been very excited about swimming as well! Other than that, we've just been checking out a bit of everything! DH likes football and our girl likes gymnastics :)


----------



## BRK06

HisGrace said:


> :wave: Not much going on with me but I wanted to say hi. How is everyone?

Hi! :) Things have settled at our place finally, with school starting and the mass exodus of family back to their home! We had a great time though!

What have you been up to?


----------



## HisGrace

Thank you so much for posting that video Sarah. That really did lift my spirits when I didn't even realize they needed lifting. 

I'm watching the Olympics! I love the Olympics. Up until I was 15 years old, I just knew I was going to be going to the Olympics, but God had other plans. My favorite events are the sprints and relays in Track, but I love gymnastics, too. Oh yeah, and I love swimming too. And volleyball is fun too. Okay, I think I pretty much like everything. LOL.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thank you for that video Sarah. How AMAZING is our great God!!


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> Thank you so much for posting that video Sarah. That really did lift my spirits when I didn't even realize they needed lifting.
> 
> I'm watching the Olympics! I love the Olympics. Up until I was 15 years old, I just knew I was going to be going to the Olympics, but God had other plans. My favorite events are the sprints and relays in Track, but I love gymnastics, too. Oh yeah, and I love swimming too. And volleyball is fun too. Okay, I think I pretty much like everything. LOL.

You're very welcome. I just can't wait to make my own video one day proclaiming the miracle that God has blessed me with :thumbup:


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi lovely ladies,

As some of you may know that I am currently pregnant again with my first child. I really feel like God has humbled me to share this with you right now. Here are my thoughts..

How can I call myself thankful if I'm not acknowledging what he has just done for me? How can I call myself his child if I'm not abiding by my words to honor him first and foremost? Had I become that scared of losing this child that I'm baring that I momentarily lost connection to the one that makes me whole?

Matthew 13:58 says, "And he did not do many miracles there because of their lack of faith." I felt like God spoke to me ever so clearly with these words..
-Don't wait for a miracle to have faith.
-Don't wait till I bless you to believe.
-Don't wait till you are safe by Dr's terms that you will carry this child to term.
You see I was waiting out the delicate stages of pregnancy to believe that my pregnancy would be blessed. I was waiting till I was say 3 mths, 4mths till I knew I had well and truely missed the likelihood of miscarrying again (I miscarried last time at 10.5wks).
I feel like God said no. You are doing things in reverse, you are doing things the way the world does life. You are waiting to thank me when things have come back clear, when things are safe. What sort of faith do you claim to have when you are not thanking me for what you are about to receive?
Which reminded me of a prayer my inlaws say before dinner.
"Thankyou Lord for what we are about to receive, may to Lord make us truely grateful. In Jesus Name Amen."
Those words spoke to clear to me. I really pray my story reminds us all to thank him regardless. If we're in the centre of our pain, or coming out of it, we must thank him and show faith so God can truly show miracles in our lives.
He knows your heart, so don't wait for things to be perfect to thank him for what he has already done in your life, and what he has in store for you Xox

xxx_faithful


----------



## Godsjewel

xxx_faithful said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> As some of you may know that I am currently pregnant again with my first child. I really feel like God has humbled me to share this with you right now. Here are my thoughts..
> 
> How can I call myself thankful if I'm not acknowledging what he has just done for me? How can I call myself his child if I'm not abiding by my words to honor him first and foremost? Had I become that scared of losing this child that I'm baring that I momentarily lost connection to the one that makes me whole?*
> Matthew 13:58 says, "And he did not do many miracles there because of their lack of faith." I felt like God spoke to me ever so clearly with these words..*
> -Don't wait for*a miracle to have faith.
> -Don't wait till I bless you to believe.
> -Don't wait till you are safe by Dr's terms that you will carry this child to term.*
> You see I was waiting out the delicate stages of pregnancy to believe that my pregnancy would be blessed. I was waiting till I was say 3 mths, 4mths till I knew I had well and truely missed the likelihood of miscarrying again (I miscarried last time at 10.5wks).
> I feel like God said no. You are doing things in reverse, you are doing things the way the world does life. You are waiting to thank me when things have come back clear, when things are safe. What sort of faith do you claim to have when you are not thanking me for what you are about to receive?*
> Which reminded me of a prayer my inlaws say before dinner.
> *"Thankyou Lord for what we are about to receive, may to Lord make us truely grateful. In Jesus Name Amen."
> Those words spoke to clear to me. I really hope me spilling out my heart has reminded us all to thank him regardless. If we're in the centre of our pain, or coming out of it, we must thank him and show faith so God can truly show miracles in our lives.
> He knows your heart, so don't wait for things to be perfect to thank him for what he has already done in your life, and what he has in store for you Xox
> 
> xxx_faithful


Good word sis, thanks for taking the time to share this with us :hugs:


----------



## amee2012

Hey everyone,:hi:

I am a newbie here;in fact i just joined this forum a couple of hours ago and I was browsing through it to find a specific thread for christians and I came across this and I have to say that all of you have such encouraging testimonies to say and reassuring words and I just want to say a thank you :hugs:
I am actually waiting on my bfp, I have the usual preggo symptoms( sore boobs, on and off nausea,headaches,fatigue) and I am 3 days past my period due date(and I have always been spot on regular with my periods as far as I can remember) and I've had 3 bfn's so far but I am still keeping my hopes up. This will be hopefully be my 2nd pregnancy; I lost the first one in march when i was just 5 weeks and it was devastating but this time around I am learning to give it all up to His hands and I am so glad to have across this thread. I am now going to sit and read every post on this thread :happydance:


----------



## BRK06

amee2012 said:


> Hey everyone,:hi:
> 
> I am a newbie here;in fact i just joined this forum a couple of hours ago and I was browsing through it to find a specific thread for christians and I came across this and I have to say that all of you have such encouraging testimonies to say and reassuring words and I just want to say a thank you :hugs:
> I am actually waiting on my bfp, I have the usual preggo symptoms( sore boobs, on and off nausea,headaches,fatigue) and I am 3 days past my period due date(and I have always been spot on regular with my periods as far as I can remember) and I've had 3 bfn's so far but I am still keeping my hopes up. This will be hopefully be my 2nd pregnancy; I lost the first one in march when i was just 5 weeks and it was devastating but this time around I am learning to give it all up to His hands and I am so glad to have across this thread. I am now going to sit and read every post on this thread :happydance:

Welcome!! :wave: we're glad to have you! I'm very sorry to hear about your miscarriage; several of us here share your pain in that. I hope you find encouragement here! We're all waiting on the Lord and thanking Him for His blessings in the meantime :)

I'm looking to hear a praise report from you soon... I'll be praying for you!


----------



## Godsjewel

If you are going through a dark time, this is for you. I want to point you to the following Scripture:

God called the light day and the darkness night.
And evening passed and morning came, marking the first day.
 Genesis 1:5 NLT

A day, in Gods reckoning, doesnt start with a ray of hope only to end in darkness. Absolutely not. Darkness comes first, passes, and then the light comes. The Bible isnt merely playing semantics here, thats how God designed our days.

So what does that mean for you?

If youre in a dark time right now, hang in there. It will pass. The darkness is not the end for you. The light will come. Your day isnt over. Your time isnt over. Your story isnt over. Your life isnt over.

Light represents hope. Jesus is your hope. And if Hes your only hope, thats okay. Hes the only hope you need.

I have come as a light to shine in this dark world, so that all who put their trust in me will no longer remain in the dark.
 John 12:46 NLT

By Jason Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

amee2012 said:


> Hey everyone,:hi:
> 
> I am a newbie here;in fact i just joined this forum a couple of hours ago and I was browsing through it to find a specific thread for christians and I came across this and I have to say that all of you have such encouraging testimonies to say and reassuring words and I just want to say a thank you :hugs:
> I am actually waiting on my bfp, I have the usual preggo symptoms( sore boobs, on and off nausea,headaches,fatigue) and I am 3 days past my period due date(and I have always been spot on regular with my periods as far as I can remember) and I've had 3 bfn's so far but I am still keeping my hopes up. This will be hopefully be my 2nd pregnancy; I lost the first one in march when i was just 5 weeks and it was devastating but this time around I am learning to give it all up to His hands and I am so glad to have across this thread. I am now going to sit and read every post on this thread :happydance:


Welcome, I'm so glad you found this thread :hugs:

I pray the Lord touches you and brings you your hearts desire in His perfect timing.


----------



## Godsjewel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_vMXx6O7bM

Be encouraged today that God has not forgotten you and what He has promised will come to pass, it just may not be on our timing.


----------



## Godsjewel

Ok ladies, this will be my last post of the day. We are heading out to San Diego for our vacation and I won't be back until Sunday. 

You will still be in my prayers.

Love you all :hugs:


----------



## amee2012

BRK06 said:


> amee2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,:hi:
> 
> I am a newbie here;in fact i just joined this forum a couple of hours ago and I was browsing through it to find a specific thread for christians and I came across this and I have to say that all of you have such encouraging testimonies to say and reassuring words and I just want to say a thank you :hugs:
> I am actually waiting on my bfp, I have the usual preggo symptoms( sore boobs, on and off nausea,headaches,fatigue) and I am 3 days past my period due date(and I have always been spot on regular with my periods as far as I can remember) and I've had 3 bfn's so far but I am still keeping my hopes up. This will be hopefully be my 2nd pregnancy; I lost the first one in march when i was just 5 weeks and it was devastating but this time around I am learning to give it all up to His hands and I am so glad to have across this thread. I am now going to sit and read every post on this thread :happydance:
> 
> Welcome!! :wave: we're glad to have you! I'm very sorry to hear about your miscarriage; several of us here share your pain in that. I hope you find encouragement here! We're all waiting on the Lord and thanking Him for His blessings in the meantime :)
> 
> I'm looking to hear a praise report from you soon... I'll be praying for you!Click to expand...

Wow I am beyond touched at the faith and love of Christ that is displayed here. I love how this thread is different in the way that people choose not to focus on the things that bother them but to try and find God's purpose for us in all of this and to give Him all the glory through it all.

Your name is Kim right? I went through almost all of the pages in this thread and lol I hope that doesn't qualify me a stalker..lol... Hi my name is Amy.. Its actually spelt Amee (my parents thought that was cool to have my name spelt like that..lol) :dohh: My husband and i ..we live in southern california and we have been married for 2 years and 7 months and he is my biggest blessing in life and the love of my life.. I'm hoping to be a regular here because I am truely blessed to have found this group.


----------



## amee2012

Godsjewel said:


> amee2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,:hi:
> 
> I am a newbie here;in fact i just joined this forum a couple of hours ago and I was browsing through it to find a specific thread for christians and I came across this and I have to say that all of you have such encouraging testimonies to say and reassuring words and I just want to say a thank you :hugs:
> I am actually waiting on my bfp, I have the usual preggo symptoms( sore boobs, on and off nausea,headaches,fatigue) and I am 3 days past my period due date(and I have always been spot on regular with my periods as far as I can remember) and I've had 3 bfn's so far but I am still keeping my hopes up. This will be hopefully be my 2nd pregnancy; I lost the first one in march when i was just 5 weeks and it was devastating but this time around I am learning to give it all up to His hands and I am so glad to have across this thread. I am now going to sit and read every post on this thread :happydance:
> 
> 
> Welcome, I'm so glad you found this thread :hugs:
> 
> I pray the Lord touches you and brings you your hearts desire in His perfect timing.Click to expand...

Thank you Sarah!!:hugs: Lol again I hope I'm not coming across a creeper but i just had to sit and read through this entire thread and I think I pretty much know everyone on here:dance: I think you can tell by now that I find the smileys here extremely cute and i just want to use them all at a stretch..lol
But first of all I want to thank you for starting this thread and for your tremendous faith and love for God. My name is Amy and my husband and I live in Southern california and we have been married for 2.5 years and lol I still act like I have a high school crush on him..lol...He is my greatest blessing :blush:


----------



## amee2012

I thought this verse might encourage some of you here. I was reading the book of Philippians in the morning and this verse stood out :

Philippians.4:6,7 "Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything , by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, that transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus."

Good night everyone! Have a blessed day tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> Ok ladies, this will be my last post of the day. We are heading out to San Diego for our vacation and I won't be back until Sunday.
> 
> You will still be in my prayers.
> 
> Love you all :hugs:

What a coincidence - you will be in my prayers too!! :flower: hahaha. Have fun precious! 
I always look forward to your wisdom and encouragement you amazing woman.

Xoxox


----------



## HisGrace

I recently started listening to Priscilla Shirers book The Resolution for Woman and I today I got to a chapter on contentment. I had been struggling with this before, but this really puts things in perspective for me. Its a balance.

From the book:



> Contentment is the equilibrium between the enjoyment of life now and the anticipation of what is to come. Contentment serves as a guard against desires gone wild. It is the key to unlocking you from the bondage of unrestrained longing that wells up within your heart and inevitably begins to control your life making you a slave to what you dont have instead of a fully engaged participant with what you do. It is the faith filled belief that what God has bestowed now is worthy of gratitude and appreciation, not merely because it is enough but because it is good. By choosing contentment, youre not getting rid of your desires; you are just demanding that they assume an appropriate humble position in your life. Not bossing you around like a tyrannical dictator forcing you to submit to his ever growing ever and changing list of demands. It means you no longer allow your yearnings and aspirations to control you and rob from you the full use of and gratitude for what youve currently been given leaving you unable to enjoy this because He hasnt seen fit yet to give you that Contentment keeps your mind clear, peaceful, settled, undisturbed. Happy to be here and, when God determines the time is right, happy to be there. Its a resolution to be satisfied.

I am really enjoying this book, but I am going to have to order the actual book (instead of the audio book) because there are so many things I want to highlight and go back to. I dont know why I thought I could do the audio book.


----------



## PrincessBree

HisGrace said:


> I recently started listening to Priscilla Shirer&#8217;s book The Resolution for Woman and I today I got to a chapter on contentment. I had been struggling with this before, but this really puts things in perspective for me. It&#8217;s a balance.
> 
> From the book:
> 
> 
> 
> Contentment is the equilibrium between the enjoyment of life now and the anticipation of what is to come. Contentment serves as a guard against desires gone wild. It is the key to unlocking you from the bondage of unrestrained longing that wells up within your heart and inevitably begins to control your life making you a slave to what you don&#8217;t have instead of a fully engaged participant with what you do. It is the faith filled belief that what God has bestowed now is worthy of gratitude and appreciation, not merely because it is enough but because it is good. By choosing contentment, you&#8217;re not getting rid of your desires; you are just demanding that they assume an appropriate humble position in your life. Not bossing you around like a tyrannical dictator forcing you to submit to his ever growing ever and changing list of demands. It means you no longer allow your yearnings and aspirations to control you and rob from you the full use of and gratitude for what you&#8217;ve currently been given leaving you unable to enjoy &#8220;this&#8221; because He hasn&#8217;t seen fit yet to give you &#8220;that&#8221;&#8230; Contentment keeps your mind clear, peaceful, settled, undisturbed. Happy to be &#8220;here&#8221; and, when God determines the time is right, happy to be &#8220;there&#8221;. It&#8217;s a resolution to be satisfied.
> 
> I am really enjoying this book, but I am going to have to order the actual book (instead of the audio book) because there are so many things I want to highlight and go back to. I don&#8217;t know why I thought I could do the audio book.Click to expand...

Hope this comes out ok as typing on iPhone 4 da first time lol anyhow I love Priscilla I have her book life interrupted life its about wen u try to map out ur life and then bam u get thrown a curve ball and God interrupts ur plan with His she speaks of her miscarriage too so it's easy to relate to I def wanna get the resolution have u seen the film which the book is based on?courageous I think it was.called


----------



## wristwatch24

I just wanted to come in and say hello to everyone and that I'm praying for you all. Love this thread. It makes me feel at peace. :hugs:


----------



## prayingtogod

Hi Ladies, 

I am just stopping back to check on you and to let you all know I am praying for you. Remember God is still in charge. I pray that he blesses you soon.


----------



## HisGrace

PrincessBree said:


> Hope this comes out ok as typing on iPhone 4 da first time lol anyhow I love Priscilla I have her book life interrupted life its about wen u try to map out ur life and then bam u get thrown a curve ball and God interrupts ur plan with His she speaks of her miscarriage too so it's easy to relate to I def wanna get the resolution have u seen the film which the book is based on?courageous I think it was.called

I will have to get that book. I read a Jewel in His Crown back in my single days and I never went back to her books for some reason. She spoke at an event here in Houston recently and I looked her up again. I really enjoy her messages. My friends and I are going to start a women's bible study group and one of her Bible Study guides will be our first book.

I've never seen the movie, maybe we will get it on Netflix and check it out next weekend.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Girls, how are we all doing this cycle? As i continue to progress through my pregnancy (thankyou Jesus) I thought I would continue to share with you some personal revelations happening in my pregnancy journey. I hope you all don&#8217;t mind my honestly, afterall we are all sisters enduring the same pain. Honesty is where the heart is, and is where it all counts :)

I wrote this story addressed to my sister in law (she in fact to this day, knows nothing of my infertility nor the fact I am pregnant again). She is 15yrs older than me and has suffered 4.5yrs of infertility, however just recently giving birth to a miracle baby girl (she had 1% chance of conceiving naturally). We haven&#8217;t always seen eye to eye on various levels, so this story is a testimony in itself. 


To my sister in law,

Sorry I wasn't everything you had wanted me to be. Sorry I wasnt there like you needed someone to.
When Dr's told you there was no hope, when your womb was empty. My understanding could of gone a long way.
I watched you on the side line, resisting defeat, test after test you refused to listen to reality, in retrospect you re-created your own. 
When I would foolishly speak of having a family of children with your brother, oh how it would of broken your heart, I'm sorry for that.
Through your pain you taught me to say no to people's no's. You taught me that if a miracle can happen to someone, then a miracle can happen to you. You taught me to fight although noones cheering, you taught me to smile when no one can hear you cry. You lastly taught me to let go, let go the grip of control and breath.

You see not all that long ago I would of not understood the pain, I would of quickly told you to stay strong, take your mind off of it and give it to God. I would of had no emotion to Dr's diagnosing a woman's fertility as somewhat less than perfect. I would of turned a naive eye to woman having difficulty conceiving putting it down to how many birthdays they've had as being the problem.

How wrong could I have been. God tests the hearts of every one of us. Whether you've known him as a dedicated child of God, or never stood in the face of true merciful love. Life does not pick and choose hearts, nor does it pick a particular age or is more lenient depicting what you've already endured.
But what I am sure of is God has the amazing ability to give us exactly what we need, when we need it, while in the midst of the pain. That perfect moment, another woman's testimony, coming across an encouraging forum, a vision, a moving scripture, a woman in your life who has been in the exact place where you are now standing. 

That my dear friend is no coincidence. It is part of his marvellous plan to build connection with one another. We share the same pain, just maybe not at the same time.

I have now stood where you were standing, and I am proud to say, that you are more brave then I could ever have given you credit for. You suffered but I can now see the blessing in your arms. How lucky am I to have met you.


xxx_faithful


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Ok ladies, this will be my last post of the day. We are heading out to San Diego for our vacation and I won't be back until Sunday.
> 
> You will still be in my prayers.
> 
> Love you all :hugs:

If you happen to pop in during your vacation, I hope you're having a great time Sarah!! See you when you get back :)


----------



## BRK06

amee2012 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amee2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,:hi:
> 
> I am a newbie here;in fact i just joined this forum a couple of hours ago and I was browsing through it to find a specific thread for christians and I came across this and I have to say that all of you have such encouraging testimonies to say and reassuring words and I just want to say a thank you :hugs:
> I am actually waiting on my bfp, I have the usual preggo symptoms( sore boobs, on and off nausea,headaches,fatigue) and I am 3 days past my period due date(and I have always been spot on regular with my periods as far as I can remember) and I've had 3 bfn's so far but I am still keeping my hopes up. This will be hopefully be my 2nd pregnancy; I lost the first one in march when i was just 5 weeks and it was devastating but this time around I am learning to give it all up to His hands and I am so glad to have across this thread. I am now going to sit and read every post on this thread :happydance:
> 
> Welcome!! :wave: we're glad to have you! I'm very sorry to hear about your miscarriage; several of us here share your pain in that. I hope you find encouragement here! We're all waiting on the Lord and thanking Him for His blessings in the meantime :)
> 
> I'm looking to hear a praise report from you soon... I'll be praying for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I am beyond touched at the faith and love of Christ that is displayed here. I love how this thread is different in the way that people choose not to focus on the things that bother them but to try and find God's purpose for us in all of this and to give Him all the glory through it all.
> 
> Your name is Kim right? I went through almost all of the pages in this thread and lol I hope that doesn't qualify me a stalker..lol... Hi my name is Amy.. Its actually spelt Amee (my parents thought that was cool to have my name spelt like that..lol) :dohh: My husband and i ..we live in southern california and we have been married for 2 years and 7 months and he is my biggest blessing in life and the love of my life.. I'm hoping to be a regular here because I am truely blessed to have found this group.Click to expand...

No worries, stalk away!! :) Yes, I'm Kim and I'm glad to meet you! I really like the smileys too :haha: I came across this group shortly after Sarah started it and it has been a tremendous source of encouragement and comfort to me! It's helped me to shift my focus back to the Lord and what I can do for Him instead of obsessing so much about TTC. I still think about it a lot, don't get me wrong, but now I'm better at taking everything to God in prayer instead of getting upset with my husband because he's rolling his eyes at something I've already repeated a million times! :dohh:
I think he was ready to drop me off at the psych ward lol

So, you know just about all of us, how about you? What kinds of things do you enjoy? Any fur babies? :)


----------



## BRK06

wristwatch24 said:


> I just wanted to come in and say hello to everyone and that I'm praying for you all. Love this thread. It makes me feel at peace. :hugs:

Hi Sweetie! :wave: How have you been?


----------



## BRK06

prayingtogod said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am just stopping back to check on you and to let you all know I am praying for you. Remember God is still in charge. I pray that he blesses you soon.

Hey!! I've been keeping you in my prayers as well! I hope everything is going well for you :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

PrincessBree said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> I recently started listening to Priscilla Shirers book The Resolution for Woman and I today I got to a chapter on contentment. I had been struggling with this before, but this really puts things in perspective for me. Its a balance.
> 
> From the book:
> 
> 
> 
> Contentment is the equilibrium between the enjoyment of life now and the anticipation of what is to come. Contentment serves as a guard against desires gone wild. It is the key to unlocking you from the bondage of unrestrained longing that wells up within your heart and inevitably begins to control your life making you a slave to what you dont have instead of a fully engaged participant with what you do. It is the faith filled belief that what God has bestowed now is worthy of gratitude and appreciation, not merely because it is enough but because it is good. By choosing contentment, youre not getting rid of your desires; you are just demanding that they assume an appropriate humble position in your life. Not bossing you around like a tyrannical dictator forcing you to submit to his ever growing ever and changing list of demands. It means you no longer allow your yearnings and aspirations to control you and rob from you the full use of and gratitude for what youve currently been given leaving you unable to enjoy this because He hasnt seen fit yet to give you that Contentment keeps your mind clear, peaceful, settled, undisturbed. Happy to be here and, when God determines the time is right, happy to be there. Its a resolution to be satisfied.
> 
> I am really enjoying this book, but I am going to have to order the actual book (instead of the audio book) because there are so many things I want to highlight and go back to. I dont know why I thought I could do the audio book.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope this comes out ok as typing on iPhone 4 da first time lol anyhow I love Priscilla I have her book life interrupted life its about wen u try to map out ur life and then bam u get thrown a curve ball and God interrupts ur plan with His she speaks of her miscarriage too so it's easy to relate to I def wanna get the resolution have u seen the film which the book is based on?courageous I think it was.calledClick to expand...

Well said! I think I'm going to look her up too... Thanks ladies! :)


----------



## BRK06

xxx_faithful said:


> Hi Girls, how are we all doing this cycle? As i continue to progress through my pregnancy (thankyou Jesus) I thought I would continue to share with you some personal revelations happening in my pregnancy journey. I hope you all dont mind my honestly, afterall we are all sisters enduring the same pain. Honesty is where the heart is, and is where it all counts :)
> 
> I wrote this story addressed to my sister in law (she in fact to this day, knows nothing of my infertility nor the fact I am pregnant again). She is 15yrs older than me and has suffered 4.5yrs of infertility, however just recently giving birth to a miracle baby girl (she had 1% chance of conceiving naturally). We havent always seen eye to eye on various levels, so this story is a testimony in itself.
> 
> 
> To my sister in law,
> 
> Sorry I wasn't everything you had wanted me to be. Sorry I wasnt there like you needed someone to.
> When Dr's told you there was no hope, when your womb was empty. My understanding could of gone a long way.
> I watched you on the side line, resisting defeat, test after test you refused to listen to reality, in retrospect you re-created your own.
> When I would foolishly speak of having a family of children with your brother, oh how it would of broken your heart, I'm sorry for that.
> Through your pain you taught me to say no to people's no's. You taught me that if a miracle can happen to someone, then a miracle can happen to you. You taught me to fight although noones cheering, you taught me to smile when no one can hear you cry. You lastly taught me to let go, let go the grip of control and breath.
> 
> You see not all that long ago I would of not understood the pain, I would of quickly told you to stay strong, take your mind off of it and give it to God. I would of had no emotion to Dr's diagnosing a woman's fertility as somewhat less than perfect. I would of turned a naive eye to woman having difficulty conceiving putting it down to how many birthdays they've had as being the problem.
> 
> How wrong could I have been. God tests the hearts of every one of us. Whether you've known him as a dedicated child of God, or never stood in the face of true merciful love. Life does not pick and choose hearts, nor does it pick a particular age or is more lenient depicting what you've already endured.
> But what I am sure of is God has the amazing ability to give us exactly what we need, when we need it, while in the midst of the pain. That perfect moment, another woman's testimony, coming across an encouraging forum, a vision, a moving scripture, a woman in your life who has been in the exact place where you are now standing.
> 
> That my dear friend is no coincidence. It is part of his marvellous plan to build connection with one another. We share the same pain, just maybe not at the same time.
> 
> I have now stood where you were standing, and I am proud to say, that you are more brave then I could ever have given you credit for. You suffered but I can now see the blessing in your arms. How lucky am I to have met you.
> 
> 
> xxx_faithful


Wow! Such a sweet thing to send to your sister in law! Thank you for sharing that and her testimony-another example of how our Mighty God is not limited by our bodies or what the doctors say!! Praise God for both your miracles :) I've been praying for you too... I'm glad you're well!


----------



## BRK06

On the way to work, I saw these words written on a sign at a local church. It said, "Hope Is Real." I thought about it and (needless to say) agreed with the statement. But as I pondered the simple little phrase, I realized that for many people hope is not real. I believe that is one of the most important gifts we can give to another person, the gift of hope. 

You see, someone who is hopeless and alone usually cannot help themselves out of their situations. They have a great sense of loss and helplessness. We must come alongside and bring the good news of Jesus Christ and all that He has to offer.

"The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly." John 10:10 KJV

One definition for hope is: To look forward to with confidence or expectation. We must bring the Word of God with all its hope to someone who does not know it is real. When we bring hope, we bring life. It is life changing to finally believe again. It is more than just asking God for something we so badly need; we must expect our miracle. Somewhere in the midst of asking, believing, and expecting God to answer, we will find what we are looking for.

"I am still confident of this: I will see the goodness of the Lord in the land of the living." Psalms 27:13 NIV

I have felt for a long time that the biggest problem we have in the world today is there are so many people who have lost hope. There seems to be so many hurts, problems, sicknesses, troubles, financial woes, family problems, world issues, political concerns, etc. It seems the world has no hope.

Apart from God, it is an awful, hopeless place. But with God's help, we can make it. I want you to know that whatever situation you find yourself in at this moment, there is hope. You may not be able to see or feel the hope, but it is there for you. How do we find the hope? There is only one place where hope can be found, and that is in Jesus Christ.

I did a word search in the Bible for the word 'hope' and found many wonderful passages. They were mostly in Psalms and Proverbs of course. David found himself in situations many times and had to remind himself that Hope is Real. It comes from God. Here are a few of David's prayers to God:
Psalms 39:7 NIV "But now, Lord, what do I look for? My hope is in you."
Psalms 42:11 NIV "Why are you downcast, O my soul? Why so disturbed within me? Put your hope in God, for I will yet praise him, my Savior and my God."
Psalms 25:4-5 NLT "Show me the path where I should walk, O LORD; point out the right road for me to follow. Lead me by your truth and teach me, for you are the God who saves me. All day long I put my hope in you."
Psalms 25:3 NIV "No one whose hope is in you will ever be put to shame,"
Psalms 33:18 NIV "But the eyes of the Lord are on those who fear him, on those whose hope is in his unfailing love,"
Psalms 119:49 NLT "Remember your promise to me, for it is my only hope."

Trust God. He wants you to trust Him. You need to agree with God about your situation. What does God say about who you are and what His will is for your life? Don't go by your feelings. Instead we should remind ourselves that God only has plans for us that are good. Jeremiah helps us remember what God has to say about us. "For I know the plans I have for you," says the LORD. "They are plans for good and not for disaster, to give you a future and a hope." Jeremiah 29:11 NLT

We do not need to be disappointed and feel alone. We can have hope! God's love in our hearts will ignite the flames of hope we have buried deep inside our hearts. God's Word can encourage us as we read it with great anticipation and faith. Paul writes in Romans these words of encouragement:
Romans 5:5 NIV "And hope does not disappoint us, because God has poured out his love into our hearts by the Holy Spirit, whom he has given us."
Romans 15:4 NIV "For everything that was written in the past was written to teach us, so that through endurance and the encouragement of the Scriptures we might have hope."

Here are a few key scriptures that help us to understand what we need to do. Words like "be strong, take courage, wait, reverently and worshipfully fear God, tarry for the hope, wait patiently for it, and be joyful in hope. They are all action words we need to work on. Read these scriptures out loud during your devotional times. Watch how hope will come alive in your heart as you speak the Word of God over yourself and your situation.

Psalms 31:24 AMP "Be strong and let your heart take courage, all you who wait for and hope for and expect the Lord!"
Psalms 119:74 AMP "Those who reverently and worshipfully fear You will see me and be glad, because I have hoped in Your word and tarried for it."
Isaiah 40:31 NLT "But those who wait on the LORD will find new strength. They will fly high on wings like eagles. They will run and not grow weary. They will walk and not faint."
Romans 8:24b, 25 NIV " But hope that is seen is no hope at all. Who hopes for what he already has? But if we hope for what we do not yet have, we wait for it patiently."
Romans 12:12 NIV "Be joyful in hope, patient in affliction, faithful in prayer."

I don't want this to be just another devotional. I want it to bring life to you. Pray out loud the words of hope into your life and your situations. I have hope! My hope is in the Lord! I will be strong and wait on the Lord. I trust God with my life and the life of my family. Speak these words every day. Hope Is Real. It comes from God! He has placed it in your heart. Speak it out and watch what God will do for you.

Romans 15:13 "May the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace as you trust in him, so that you may overflow with hope by the power of the Holy Spirit."

What is your need today? Is it for a financial blessing, healing in your body, a new job, a house or car, etc? Whatever it is, take it to Jesus today. Is there someone in your life today that needs encouraging? Speak the Words of hope that bring life. Hope Is Real, just try it. ~Martha Noebel


----------



## lilyV

xxx_faithful said:


> Hi Girls, how are we all doing this cycle? As i continue to progress through my pregnancy (thankyou Jesus) I thought I would continue to share with you some personal revelations happening in my pregnancy journey. I hope you all dont mind my honestly, afterall we are all sisters enduring the same pain. Honesty is where the heart is, and is where it all counts :)
> 
> I wrote this story addressed to my sister in law (she in fact to this day, knows nothing of my infertility nor the fact I am pregnant again). She is 15yrs older than me and has suffered 4.5yrs of infertility, however just recently giving birth to a miracle baby girl (she had 1% chance of conceiving naturally). We havent always seen eye to eye on various levels, so this story is a testimony in itself.
> 
> 
> To my sister in law,
> 
> Sorry I wasn't everything you had wanted me to be. Sorry I wasnt there like you needed someone to.
> When Dr's told you there was no hope, when your womb was empty. My understanding could of gone a long way.
> I watched you on the side line, resisting defeat, test after test you refused to listen to reality, in retrospect you re-created your own.
> When I would foolishly speak of having a family of children with your brother, oh how it would of broken your heart, I'm sorry for that.
> Through your pain you taught me to say no to people's no's. You taught me that if a miracle can happen to someone, then a miracle can happen to you. You taught me to fight although noones cheering, you taught me to smile when no one can hear you cry. You lastly taught me to let go, let go the grip of control and breath.
> 
> You see not all that long ago I would of not understood the pain, I would of quickly told you to stay strong, take your mind off of it and give it to God. I would of had no emotion to Dr's diagnosing a woman's fertility as somewhat less than perfect. I would of turned a naive eye to woman having difficulty conceiving putting it down to how many birthdays they've had as being the problem.
> 
> How wrong could I have been. God tests the hearts of every one of us. Whether you've known him as a dedicated child of God, or never stood in the face of true merciful love. Life does not pick and choose hearts, nor does it pick a particular age or is more lenient depicting what you've already endured.
> But what I am sure of is God has the amazing ability to give us exactly what we need, when we need it, while in the midst of the pain. That perfect moment, another woman's testimony, coming across an encouraging forum, a vision, a moving scripture, a woman in your life who has been in the exact place where you are now standing.
> 
> That my dear friend is no coincidence. It is part of his marvellous plan to build connection with one another. We share the same pain, just maybe not at the same time.
> 
> I have now stood where you were standing, and I am proud to say, that you are more brave then I could ever have given you credit for. You suffered but I can now see the blessing in your arms. How lucky am I to have met you.
> 
> 
> xxx_faithful

great letter, I hope you can share it with her one day


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi ladies,

Thank you all for your contributions to this amazing thread. I don't post often, but I do keep up with everything that's written and I just need you all to know how positive an influence this thread has been.

I had a really hard time last month accepting that my period had arrived and yet again I was disappointed by not having fallen pregnant. I already have a beautiful 2 year old, and for some reason the 'gap' between her and our next baby really bothered me since losing our second and third pregnancies to MC earlier this year. I FINALLY after much soul searching gave that all to God a few weeks ago though, and I don't think I'll ever forget the moment when on explaining all of that to my husband and telling him I'd decided 'who cares when it happens! it'll all be in God's time and he knows best!' - he HIGH FIVED me! I'd arrived in the place where he had been comfortably sitting for MONTHS. God has this under control! Who are we to fret over timing?!?

So I'm now in the TWW, and it feels different. Not so much my body or my 'symptoms', but my attitude and my emotions. Last month I prayed speciafically right from the time of O through to my period arriving specifically for all the functions of ovulation; for the health of my egg, DH's sperm, for my uterine lining, for hormone levels etc etc. And I'm not going to say that there was anything wrong with that, but I just don't think I can do that to myself this time, and I've told God that. I just had to tell Him that I can't pray so confidently about a life that I'm not even sure exists, just to be devistated when my period arrives and I realise I was in denial about what my body was doing for the past 2 weeks. I'm praying instead out of absolute honesty about my fears and doubts, but also my desire to have another child and in trusting that He's 'got this' (you've 'got this' God!).

Thank you to HisGrace for that quote from the book you're listening to. I'd been thinking along those lines this week anyway as I consider another child potentially joining our family vs months or years more of waiting. Do I want to spend that time wasted being consumed completely by the process? What about the amazing husband and child I've ALREADY been blessed with? I now desire to be the best wife and mother I can be and leave the blessing of another child to God. It seems wrong of me to desire so badly another baby that I lose sight of the 'baby' I have in my home and neglect to hold her tenderly in my arms every chance I get. I have been so cranky (hoping it's a pg symptom), but I'm so sick of taking it out on this beautiful little person I've been entrusted with...

So (wow, I didn't think this post would turn out this way...) will you pray for me ladies? That rather than seeking to be blessed again with a new life, I'll embrace the wonderful blessings that are already right in front of me? I want to love my daughter with the deepest kind of motherly love, and have no regrets. I believe I am a great mother, but I know I could be more patient and affectionate, and stress I've undergone lately has seen me lose sight of what I really want. I want another child who I can love with every part of me, and I want to first do that WELL with my daughter.


----------



## HisGrace

Mummy_2_One said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thank you all for your contributions to this amazing thread. I don't post often, but I do keep up with everything that's written and I just need you all to know how positive an influence this thread has been.
> 
> I had a really hard time last month accepting that my period had arrived and yet again I was disappointed by not having fallen pregnant. I already have a beautiful 2 year old, and for some reason the 'gap' between her and our next baby really bothered me since losing our second and third pregnancies to MC earlier this year. I FINALLY after much soul searching gave that all to God a few weeks ago though, and I don't think I'll ever forget the moment when on explaining all of that to my husband and telling him I'd decided 'who cares when it happens! it'll all be in God's time and he knows best!' - he HIGH FIVED me! I'd arrived in the place where he had been comfortably sitting for MONTHS. God has this under control! Who are we to fret over timing?!?
> 
> So I'm now in the TWW, and it feels different. Not so much my body or my 'symptoms', but my attitude and my emotions. Last month I prayed speciafically right from the time of O through to my period arriving specifically for all the functions of ovulation; for the health of my egg, DH's sperm, for my uterine lining, for hormone levels etc etc. And I'm not going to say that there was anything wrong with that, but I just don't think I can do that to myself this time, and I've told God that. I just had to tell Him that I can't pray so confidently about a life that I'm not even sure exists, just to be devistated when my period arrives and I realise I was in denial about what my body was doing for the past 2 weeks. I'm praying instead out of absolute honesty about my fears and doubts, but also my desire to have another child and in trusting that He's 'got this' (you've 'got this' God!).
> 
> Thank you to HisGrace for that quote from the book you're listening to. I'd been thinking along those lines this week anyway as I consider another child potentially joining our family vs months or years more of waiting. Do I want to spend that time wasted being consumed completely by the process? What about the amazing husband and child I've ALREADY been blessed with? I now desire to be the best wife and mother I can be and leave the blessing of another child to God. It seems wrong of me to desire so badly another baby that I lose sight of the 'baby' I have in my home and neglect to hold her tenderly in my arms every chance I get. I have been so cranky (hoping it's a pg symptom), but I'm so sick of taking it out on this beautiful little person I've been entrusted with...
> 
> So (wow, I didn't think this post would turn out this way...) will you pray for me ladies? That rather than seeking to be blessed again with a new life, I'll embrace the wonderful blessings that are already right in front of me? I want to love my daughter with the deepest kind of motherly love, and have no regrets. I believe I am a great mother, but I know I could be more patient and affectionate, and stress I've undergone lately has seen me lose sight of what I really want. I want another child who I can love with every part of me, and I want to first do that WELL with my daughter.

:hugs: Of course we'll pray for you.


----------



## BRK06

Mummy_2_One said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thank you all for your contributions to this amazing thread. I don't post often, but I do keep up with everything that's written and I just need you all to know how positive an influence this thread has been.
> 
> I had a really hard time last month accepting that my period had arrived and yet again I was disappointed by not having fallen pregnant. I already have a beautiful 2 year old, and for some reason the 'gap' between her and our next baby really bothered me since losing our second and third pregnancies to MC earlier this year. I FINALLY after much soul searching gave that all to God a few weeks ago though, and I don't think I'll ever forget the moment when on explaining all of that to my husband and telling him I'd decided 'who cares when it happens! it'll all be in God's time and he knows best!' - he HIGH FIVED me! I'd arrived in the place where he had been comfortably sitting for MONTHS. God has this under control! Who are we to fret over timing?!?
> 
> So I'm now in the TWW, and it feels different. Not so much my body or my 'symptoms', but my attitude and my emotions. Last month I prayed speciafically right from the time of O through to my period arriving specifically for all the functions of ovulation; for the health of my egg, DH's sperm, for my uterine lining, for hormone levels etc etc. And I'm not going to say that there was anything wrong with that, but I just don't think I can do that to myself this time, and I've told God that. I just had to tell Him that I can't pray so confidently about a life that I'm not even sure exists, just to be devistated when my period arrives and I realise I was in denial about what my body was doing for the past 2 weeks. I'm praying instead out of absolute honesty about my fears and doubts, but also my desire to have another child and in trusting that He's 'got this' (you've 'got this' God!).
> 
> Thank you to HisGrace for that quote from the book you're listening to. I'd been thinking along those lines this week anyway as I consider another child potentially joining our family vs months or years more of waiting. Do I want to spend that time wasted being consumed completely by the process? What about the amazing husband and child I've ALREADY been blessed with? I now desire to be the best wife and mother I can be and leave the blessing of another child to God. It seems wrong of me to desire so badly another baby that I lose sight of the 'baby' I have in my home and neglect to hold her tenderly in my arms every chance I get. I have been so cranky (hoping it's a pg symptom), but I'm so sick of taking it out on this beautiful little person I've been entrusted with...
> 
> So (wow, I didn't think this post would turn out this way...) will you pray for me ladies? That rather than seeking to be blessed again with a new life, I'll embrace the wonderful blessings that are already right in front of me? I want to love my daughter with the deepest kind of motherly love, and have no regrets. I believe I am a great mother, but I know I could be more patient and affectionate, and stress I've undergone lately has seen me lose sight of what I really want. I want another child who I can love with every part of me, and I want to first do that WELL with my daughter.

Thank you for sharing your testimony Sis! I'm praying for you :hugs:


----------



## me222

Hi all, 

How is everyone going on this beautiful day? Sara- have a lovely vacation! Have you finished the juice fast? How'd it go? 
Well, my husband and I are one step closer to seeking professional help in our fertility journey. We've been ttc for just over 18 months and haven't sought any help as yet. I guess because my husband hasn't been too keen. Now he's taking it more seriously - praise God! The question now is whose human help to seek? Who does God wants us to see? We're not fond of seeing medical doctors so are thinking of seeing a naturopath and getting tests done with her. 
God has been teaching me to trust Him and to be more obsessed about Jesus than about trying to conceive. At the moment, I'm at peace about this. Of course, this can change and we all have our days. But, progress is slowly been made. God reminded me of how good He has already been and I just need to trust Him no matter what. 
Praying for you all. May we seek to know Jesus more as we struggle through this ttc journey.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_vMXx6O7bM
> 
> Be encouraged today that God has not forgotten you and what He has promised will come to pass, it just may not be on our timing.

Oh my goodness Sar, this clip had me in tears!! lol. I love it thank you for sharing.

Xoxox


----------



## wristwatch24

I was reading my book "Hannah's Hope" by Jennifer Saake, and she put a poem in there by Russell Kelfer. It was so great to read it! And exactly what I needed at the moment, of course. :) Had somewhat of a rough weekend on the TTC front. I went to a weekend away at my stepdad's cottages on a nearby lake for my sister's bachelorette party. I just wanted to get my mind off TTC for a weekend! :) But it came out that my sister's friend was 8 weeks pregnant (not intentionally), and so pretty much all I thought about was TTC and how unfair it seemed that a bean was growing in her while I was dealing with AF. So I ended up peeling myself away from everyone on Sunday for an hour or so to read this book and my other devotional book focused on infertility, "Longing For a Child" by Kathe Wunnenberg. I'm so glad I did it because it helped me to be patient and feel God's love. Here is the poem: 

*Wait* 
Desperately, helplessly, longingly, I cried. 
Quietly, patiently, lovingly, He replied. 
I pleaded, and I wept for a clue to my fate, 
And the Master so gently said, "Child, you must wait." 

"Wait? You say wait?" my indignant reply. 
"Lord, I need answers, I need to know why. 
Is your hand shortened? Or have you not heard? 
By faith I have asked, and I'm claiming your Word. 

"My future, and all to which I can relate 
Hangs in the balance, and you tell me 'wait?' 
I'm needing a 'yes,' a go-ahead sign 
Or even a 'no,' to which I can resign. 

"And Lord, you have promised that if we believe, 
We need but to ask, and we shall receive. 
And Lord I've been asking, and this is my cry: 
I'm weary of asking: I need a reply!" 

Then, quietly, softly, I learned of my fate 
As my Master replied once again, "You must wait." 
So I slumped in my chair, defeated and taut 
And grumbled to God, "So I'm waiting, for what?" 

He seemed then to kneel and His eyes met with mine 
And He tenderly said, "I could give you a sign.
I could shake the heavens, darken the sun, 
Raise the dead, cause the mountains to run. 

"All you see I could give, and pleased you would be. 
You would have what you want, but you wouldn't know Me. 
You'd not know the depth of My love for each saint; 
You'd not know the power that I give to the faint. 

"You'd not learn to see through clouds of despair; 
You'd not learn to trust, just by knowing I'm there. 
You'd know not the joy of resting in Me, 
When darkness and silence was all you could see. 

"You would never experience that fullness of love
As the peace of My Spirit descends like a dove. 
You would know that I give, and I save, for a start, 
But you'd not know the depth of the beat of My heart. 

"The glow of My comfort late in the night; 
The faith that I give when you walk without sight; 
The depth that's beyond getting just what you ask 
From an infinite God who makes what you have last. 

"And you never would know, should your pain quickly flee, 
What it means that 'My grace is sufficient for thee.' 
Yes, your dreams for that loved one o'ernight could come true, 
But the loss! if you lost what I'm doing in you. 

"So be silent, my child, and in time you will see 
That the greatest of gifts is to get to know Me. 
And though oft' may My answers seem terribly late, 
My most precious answer of all...is still...wait." 

Hope this touches you like it touched me.


----------



## beckysprayer

I need prayers everyone! :cry:

The doctor couldn't find a heartbeat this morning so I have to go to an ultrasound tech this afternoon to see if he has better luck. Please pray for my little one. :cry::cry: Everything measured correctly, they just couldn't see or hear a heartbeat...

:cry:


----------



## wristwatch24

beckysprayer said:


> I need prayers everyone! :cry:
> 
> The doctor couldn't find a heartbeat this morning so I have to go to an ultrasound tech this afternoon to see if he has better luck. Please pray for my little one. :cry::cry: Everything measured correctly, they just couldn't see or hear a heartbeat...
> 
> :cry:

Praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

Thanks for the prayers :hugs:, unfortunately it is bad news. No heartbeat and judging by the development of the baby, the heart stopped beating just a day or two ago. I'm now praying for a natural miscarriage because I really do not want to have a D&C. 

I'm heartbroken, but I know God has other plans for us. :cry:


----------



## Shellvz

beckysprayer said:


> Thanks for the prayers :hugs:, unfortunately it is bad news. No heartbeat and judging by the development of the baby, the heart stopped beating just a day or two ago. I'm not praying for a natural miscarriage because I really do not want to have a D&C.
> 
> I'm heartbroken, but I know God has other plans for us. :cry:

So sorry :(


----------



## HisGrace

beckysprayer said:


> Thanks for the prayers :hugs:, unfortunately it is bad news. No heartbeat and judging by the development of the baby, the heart stopped beating just a day or two ago. I'm not praying for a natural miscarriage because I really do not want to have a D&C.
> 
> I'm heartbroken, but I know God has other plans for us. :cry:

:hugs: I will be praying for you.


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> Thanks for the prayers :hugs:, unfortunately it is bad news. No heartbeat and judging by the development of the baby, the heart stopped beating just a day or two ago. I'm now praying for a natural miscarriage because I really do not want to have a D&C.
> 
> I'm heartbroken, but I know God has other plans for us. :cry:

I'm so sorry dear..***big hugs***

I pray that God comforts you during this time and that you will find strength in His presence.


----------



## Godsjewel

Mummy_2_One said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thank you all for your contributions to this amazing thread. I don't post often, but I do keep up with everything that's written and I just need you all to know how positive an influence this thread has been.
> 
> I had a really hard time last month accepting that my period had arrived and yet again I was disappointed by not having fallen pregnant. I already have a beautiful 2 year old, and for some reason the 'gap' between her and our next baby really bothered me since losing our second and third pregnancies to MC earlier this year. I FINALLY after much soul searching gave that all to God a few weeks ago though, and I don't think I'll ever forget the moment when on explaining all of that to my husband and telling him I'd decided 'who cares when it happens! it'll all be in God's time and he knows best!' - he HIGH FIVED me! I'd arrived in the place where he had been comfortably sitting for MONTHS. God has this under control! Who are we to fret over timing?!?
> 
> So I'm now in the TWW, and it feels different. Not so much my body or my 'symptoms', but my attitude and my emotions. Last month I prayed speciafically right from the time of O through to my period arriving specifically for all the functions of ovulation; for the health of my egg, DH's sperm, for my uterine lining, for hormone levels etc etc. And I'm not going to say that there was anything wrong with that, but I just don't think I can do that to myself this time, and I've told God that. I just had to tell Him that I can't pray so confidently about a life that I'm not even sure exists, just to be devistated when my period arrives and I realise I was in denial about what my body was doing for the past 2 weeks. I'm praying instead out of absolute honesty about my fears and doubts, but also my desire to have another child and in trusting that He's 'got this' (you've 'got this' God!).
> 
> Thank you to HisGrace for that quote from the book you're listening to. I'd been thinking along those lines this week anyway as I consider another child potentially joining our family vs months or years more of waiting. Do I want to spend that time wasted being consumed completely by the process? What about the amazing husband and child I've ALREADY been blessed with? I now desire to be the best wife and mother I can be and leave the blessing of another child to God. It seems wrong of me to desire so badly another baby that I lose sight of the 'baby' I have in my home and neglect to hold her tenderly in my arms every chance I get. I have been so cranky (hoping it's a pg symptom), but I'm so sick of taking it out on this beautiful little person I've been entrusted with...
> 
> So (wow, I didn't think this post would turn out this way...) will you pray for me ladies? That rather than seeking to be blessed again with a new life, I'll embrace the wonderful blessings that are already right in front of me? I want to love my daughter with the deepest kind of motherly love, and have no regrets. I believe I am a great mother, but I know I could be more patient and affectionate, and stress I've undergone lately has seen me lose sight of what I really want. I want another child who I can love with every part of me, and I want to first do that WELL with my daughter.


Life is so much better when we are grateful for what God has already blessed us with and focus on Him and our family during this time. 

I'm sure you are a fantastic mom and wife and I know God will bless you in just the right time :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How is everyone going on this beautiful day? Sara- have a lovely vacation! Have you finished the juice fast? How'd it go?
> Well, my husband and I are one step closer to seeking professional help in our fertility journey. We've been ttc for just over 18 months and haven't sought any help as yet. I guess because my husband hasn't been too keen. Now he's taking it more seriously - praise God! The question now is whose human help to seek? Who does God wants us to see? We're not fond of seeing medical doctors so are thinking of seeing a naturopath and getting tests done with her.
> God has been teaching me to trust Him and to be more obsessed about Jesus than about trying to conceive. At the moment, I'm at peace about this. Of course, this can change and we all have our days. But, progress is slowly been made. God reminded me of how good He has already been and I just need to trust Him no matter what.
> Praying for you all. May we seek to know Jesus more as we struggle through this ttc journey.

Hi Hun!

I did the juice fast for 7 days and have been drinking up to 2 glasses a day as a meal replacement, I feel good getting all that healthy stuff in my body :thumbup:

You are so right, God wants us to seek Him and have a close relationship with Him and quit focusing on ttc and focus on the gift of life He has given us.


----------



## Godsjewel

wristwatch24 said:


> I was reading my book "Hannah's Hope" by Jennifer Saake, and she put a poem in there by Russell Kelfer. It was so great to read it! And exactly what I needed at the moment, of course. :) Had somewhat of a rough weekend on the TTC front. I went to a weekend away at my stepdad's cottages on a nearby lake for my sister's bachelorette party. I just wanted to get my mind off TTC for a weekend! :) But it came out that my sister's friend was 8 weeks pregnant (not intentionally), and so pretty much all I thought about was TTC and how unfair it seemed that a bean was growing in her while I was dealing with AF. So I ended up peeling myself away from everyone on Sunday for an hour or so to read this book and my other devotional book focused on infertility, "Longing For a Child" by Kathe Wunnenberg. I'm so glad I did it because it helped me to be patient and feel God's love. Here is the poem:
> 
> *Wait*
> Desperately, helplessly, longingly, I cried.
> Quietly, patiently, lovingly, He replied.
> I pleaded, and I wept for a clue to my fate,
> And the Master so gently said, "Child, you must wait."
> 
> "Wait? You say wait?" my indignant reply.
> "Lord, I need answers, I need to know why.
> Is your hand shortened? Or have you not heard?
> By faith I have asked, and I'm claiming your Word.
> 
> "My future, and all to which I can relate
> Hangs in the balance, and you tell me 'wait?'
> I'm needing a 'yes,' a go-ahead sign
> Or even a 'no,' to which I can resign.
> 
> "And Lord, you have promised that if we believe,
> We need but to ask, and we shall receive.
> And Lord I've been asking, and this is my cry:
> I'm weary of asking: I need a reply!"
> 
> Then, quietly, softly, I learned of my fate
> As my Master replied once again, "You must wait."
> So I slumped in my chair, defeated and taut
> And grumbled to God, "So I'm waiting, for what?"
> 
> He seemed then to kneel and His eyes met with mine
> And He tenderly said, "I could give you a sign.
> I could shake the heavens, darken the sun,
> Raise the dead, cause the mountains to run.
> 
> "All you see I could give, and pleased you would be.
> You would have what you want, but you wouldn't know Me.
> You'd not know the depth of My love for each saint;
> You'd not know the power that I give to the faint.
> 
> "You'd not learn to see through clouds of despair;
> You'd not learn to trust, just by knowing I'm there.
> You'd know not the joy of resting in Me,
> When darkness and silence was all you could see.
> 
> "You would never experience that fullness of love
> As the peace of My Spirit descends like a dove.
> You would know that I give, and I save, for a start,
> But you'd not know the depth of the beat of My heart.
> 
> "The glow of My comfort late in the night;
> The faith that I give when you walk without sight;
> The depth that's beyond getting just what you ask
> From an infinite God who makes what you have last.
> 
> "And you never would know, should your pain quickly flee,
> What it means that 'My grace is sufficient for thee.'
> Yes, your dreams for that loved one o'ernight could come true,
> But the loss! if you lost what I'm doing in you.
> 
> "So be silent, my child, and in time you will see
> That the greatest of gifts is to get to know Me.
> And though oft' may My answers seem terribly late,
> My most precious answer of all...is still...wait."
> 
> Hope this touches you like it touched me.

Wow!!! thank you so much for this sis! This is exactly what I needed today :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

I guess you can tell by all my replies...I'M BACK!!!

What a wonderful trip to get away from all the stresses of life and enjoy my hubby and Tay. 

I can't say my mind was totally off of ttc because at the San Diego Zoo everywhere you looked there was a pregnant lady pushing a stroller with a toddler inside. I looked at them and smiled and thought...one day, one day it will be me. It will be me who the little child says, "Mommy, what's that?...Mommy, is that a bear?...Mommy, can you pick me up so I can see the animals?" Yes, one day the Lord will bless me with a miracle, but until then..I need to keep chugging along with faith in hand.

I was supposed to start my cycle last Thursday, but have been taking prometrium which delays your cycle. I came back yesterday, which was cycle day 33, and had a glimmer of hope that I would take a pregnancy test and it would turn out positive. I wish I could say it did, but it was negative. I cried in my hubby's arms since I have officially reached the 5 year mark of ttc. I prayed and prayed that I wouldn't get to this point, but God sees fit for me to wait a little longer. Am I ok with that? umm, yes and no...my spirit is all for it because I know the time He blesses me will be perfect and no because I feel I've done things right in my life and I've waited so long.

Again, only God sees the future and everyday I wake up I need to put my trust and faith in Him knowing that He has nothing but good in store for me.


----------



## wristwatch24

beckysprayer said:


> Thanks for the prayers :hugs:, unfortunately it is bad news. No heartbeat and judging by the development of the baby, the heart stopped beating just a day or two ago. I'm now praying for a natural miscarriage because I really do not want to have a D&C.
> 
> I'm heartbroken, but I know God has other plans for us. :cry:

I am so, so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

Godsjewel said:


> I guess you can tell by all my replies...I'M BACK!!!
> 
> What a wonderful trip to get away from all the stresses of life and enjoy my hubby and Tay.
> 
> I can't say my mind was totally off of ttc because at the San Diego Zoo everywhere you looked there was a pregnant lady pushing a stroller with a toddler inside. I looked at them and smiled and thought...one day, one day it will be me. It will be me who the little child says, "Mommy, what's that?...Mommy, is that a bear?...Mommy, can you pick me up so I can see the animals?" Yes, one day the Lord will bless me with a miracle, but until then..I need to keep chugging along with faith in hand.
> 
> I was supposed to start my cycle last Thursday, but have been taking prometrium which delays your cycle. I came back yesterday, which was cycle day 33, and had a glimmer of hope that I would take a pregnancy test and it would turn out positive. I wish I could say it did, but it was negative. I cried in my hubby's arms since I have officially reached the 5 year mark of ttc. I prayed and prayed that I wouldn't get to this point, but God sees fit for me to wait a little longer. Am I ok with that? umm, yes and no...my spirit is all for it because I know the time He blesses me will be perfect and no because I feel I've done things right in my life and I've waited so long.
> 
> Again, only God sees the future and everyday I wake up I need to put my trust and faith in Him knowing that He has nothing but good in store for me.

Welcome back :)

You are very brave and courageous for perservering for 5 years! It takes great strength and faith to hold on and I believe God will reward you and your husband.

You have been a wonderful encouragement to other women from around the world. We don't know the why's or the how's but we trust in the One to whom we pray. God is good. There is no evil in Him. He is not a man that He should lie, break His promise or change His mind.

I look forward to the day when I am writing my congratulations to you :happydance:


----------



## MummyWant2be

beckysprayer said:


> Thanks for the prayers :hugs:, unfortunately it is bad news. No heartbeat and judging by the development of the baby, the heart stopped beating just a day or two ago. I'm now praying for a natural miscarriage because I really do not want to have a D&C.
> 
> I'm heartbroken, but I know God has other plans for us. :cry:

:hugs::hugs: really sorry hun...will keep you in prayers :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Shellvz said:


> Welcome back :)
> 
> You are very brave and courageous for perservering for 5 years! It takes great strength and faith to hold on and I believe God will reward you and your husband.
> 
> You have been a wonderful encouragement to other women from around the world. We don't know the why's or the how's but we trust in the One to whom we pray. God is good. There is no evil in Him. He is not a man that He should lie, break His promise or change His mind.
> 
> I look forward to the day when I am writing my congratulations to you :happydance:

Thanks dear :flower:

I give God all the glory for helping me every step of the way on this ttc journey. I don't know where I'd be or what I would do without Him.

Also, the encouragement I get from this thread has been a tremendous blessing. I'm so glad that that God is using our situations to help others in times of need.


----------



## Godsjewel

This post is from TD Jakes daughter, Cora, who is also on this TTC journey with us.

The facts of infertility are broad and small at the same time. The one thing that is certain is with God all things are possible. With God you can achieve the unthinkable, and with God you can conceive the impossible. The biggest part of this struggle is faith. I want to talk to you today about faith conquering logic in this blog that I will title faithing the Logic. Now understand me I know faithing is not a word, but if you stick with me I am sure this will help you. When I was 14 years old I knew something wasnt right with my body. My doctor wouldnt listen, and I went from doctor to doctor all of them telling me something else. Youre fine the cyst will go way. It wasnt a cyst at all it was scar tissue. Every girl starts off irregular you will be fine. So when I got diagnosed with infertility as devastating as it was my father looked at me and said a delay is not a denial. I didnt want to hear that. It hurt too much in the state I was in. I immediately began to cry asking God why. I watched all the people around me get married and then get pregnant. I even watched unmarried women get pregnant around me. I would soon only turn around and have to fight the giant of infertility; when all I ever wanted was to be a mommy. I was unsettled about this. I couldnt get why it had to be me. Now when you think about logic you think about what man says, the facts, and statistics. Logic places you in the 1% of odds and God places you in the 99% with His help. In my logical life I said to myself I went to the doctors, and I tried my hardest.

The doctor is telling me it isnt possible for me to get pregnant alone so that must be true. I was so shortly after reminded about faith. Faith being the substance of things HOPED for and the evidence of things NOT seen it became clear to me that the doctor was not acting on faith she was telling me what she could see, and God works on the things unseen. The thing that you must realize is infertility is a battle that some women face with logic and some women face with faith. The woman of faith gets pregnant with God and has a testimony to help someone, or she adopts and has a testimony, or she is a God mother and has a testimony. The woman with logic stops at no and finds something else to desire. The woman with the issue of blood had faith. She could have kept bleeding stopped at the no, but she believed God. What I am trying to say to you is that if you face anything with God being your sight and not your logical mind leading you can conquer anything the enemy throws in your direction. To faith your logic is to tell your logic God is seeing me through this because I cant see. I recently made a decision to faith my logic to trust God in all that I do, and that whatever happened was all in God hands. I prepared myself for this choice by writing to God the things that I wanted specifically. I prayed to God once for what I needed and I stood back and praised Him for it in advance. When you can trust God to see for you whatever storm that lay ahead will not matter because God is your sight in the storm.

I went to my amazing doctor her name is Doctor Gray last week, and the doctor told me that my ovary felt fine, and my tube during surgery wasnt entirely blocked which means I can try to get pregnant on my own. I have trusted God to do His will since the negative pregnancy test. The doctor told me last year it was not probable for me to get pregnant on my own, and this year she told me to try I may get pregnant with triplets. I walked into the doctors office on faith and used Gods sight to fight my logic. Whatever you may be going through in life I challenge you to let faith walk you and Gods sight hold you. There is nothing that God cant see you cant trust Him on one part of your life and then use logic for the other. There is going to be spiritual warfare because that comes with the fight of getting your true hearts desire according to Gods will for your life. You will have Job moments in your life, but the thing that made Job so great is that he let God see and he stood on faith even in the worst of times. Job held Gods hand. Sometimes we allow logic to play God in our head when faith is what God works on. Watch this how can you believe God have faith in a man you cant see and use logic for the things in your heart that you cant see. If God can be powerful enough for you to pray to can He be powerful enough to move things in your life; simply because you trusted Him. 

If you continue to walk on logic and not use faith how can you expect God to move? Your time has come it is time to faith your logic allow God to see and your faith be the controller of your mind. This time last year I let logic scare me all year you wont get pregnant God doesnt love you enough for you to be a mom Nehemiah is just a dream he isnt a real thing. You went through a very expensive treatment and still didnt get pregnant the doctors must be right, BUT God He began to direct my life. Start the fostering to adopt plan theirs someone waiting for you. Now I am a mommy. I wouldnt place this desire in your heart to leave you now. Now I am healed I am God and beside me there is no other. Now I am helping you. I am not a man that I shall lie. Now I can try to conceive. I began to faith my logic. I challenge you today to make a choice. Will you let logic detour you from the promises of God or will you let faith allow God to see for you. I challenge you to stand in the face of negativity and the enemies tools, and say you know what devil God is unseen trusting Him is faith all by itself. He knows my beginning and my end and He will perform it. I rebuke you devil for making me not believe God for what He said and today I am faithing my logic.


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies! Stopping by to give :hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

Sarah, can I just say you have been such an inspiration for me. I admire your greatfulness and your faith. I know God will do amazing things in your life. :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

Thanks for all of the prayers everyone! :hugs: We didn't tell anyone yet so it's nice to be able to come to all of you for support. You really are such a great help, just knowing there are people here praying for me.

I'm so thankful the God we serve is a loving, forgiving God. While pouring my heart out in grief to Him I have said some not-so-nice things, but I know He isn't angry at me for thinking those things and is instead grieving with me. How truly wonderful is that? I can only hope I am even a smidgen as loving and forgiving of those I encounter around me. :thumbup:

Mountains may be beautiful, but the valleys are where growth occurs. You have to come down to the valley every now and again in order to see the beautiful roses that are capable of growing. :flower:


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> I guess you can tell by all my replies...I'M BACK!!!
> 
> What a wonderful trip to get away from all the stresses of life and enjoy my hubby and Tay.
> 
> I can't say my mind was totally off of ttc because at the San Diego Zoo everywhere you looked there was a pregnant lady pushing a stroller with a toddler inside. I looked at them and smiled and thought...one day, one day it will be me. It will be me who the little child says, "Mommy, what's that?...Mommy, is that a bear?...Mommy, can you pick me up so I can see the animals?" Yes, one day the Lord will bless me with a miracle, but until then..I need to keep chugging along with faith in hand.
> 
> I was supposed to start my cycle last Thursday, but have been taking prometrium which delays your cycle. I came back yesterday, which was cycle day 33, and had a glimmer of hope that I would take a pregnancy test and it would turn out positive. I wish I could say it did, but it was negative. I cried in my hubby's arms since I have officially reached the 5 year mark of ttc. I prayed and prayed that I wouldn't get to this point, but God sees fit for me to wait a little longer. Am I ok with that? umm, yes and no...my spirit is all for it because I know the time He blesses me will be perfect and no because I feel I've done things right in my life and I've waited so long.
> 
> Again, only God sees the future and everyday I wake up I need to put my trust and faith in Him knowing that He has nothing but good in store for me.


I'm so glad you had a great trip! It sounds like it was a lot of fun and I love going to the zoo.

I can't wait until you come on here and show all of us how God has answered prayers and given you the baby of your dreams. The wait is hard, I know. I always want everything in my time and I think having a baby is one of the hardest things because it is THE thing we have absolutely no control over. Nothing we do and no amount of hard work can bring us the one thing we want, it is all God, and that can be so hard at times. I'm praying for peace during the wait and for God to bless the child you will be a mother to in the greatest way possible. You and your family will be a wonderful and powerful testimony to God. I know this because you already are to so many of us. :hugs:

You are such a blessing to all of us in so many ways. :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

beckysprayer said:


> Thanks for the prayers :hugs:, unfortunately it is bad news. No heartbeat and judging by the development of the baby, the heart stopped beating just a day or two ago. I'm now praying for a natural miscarriage because I really do not want to have a D&C.
> 
> I'm heartbroken, but I know God has other plans for us. :cry:

I'm so sorry Sis :cry: We're all here for you :hugs: You're in my thoughts and prayers. I don't know why God takes our little ones so soon sometimes, but I trust He will help us understand someday when we see them again. 

I saw this posted awhile ago, and it made me cry thinking of my own angel, but I thought it was really sweet


I`m just a precious little one 
who didn`t make it there.
I went straight to be with Jesus, 
but I`m waiting for you here.
Many dwelling here where I live, 
waited years to enter in.
Struggled through a world of sorrow, 
a world marred with pain and sin.
Thank you for the life you gave me, 
it was brief but don`t complain.
I have all Heaven`s Glory, 
suffered none of earth`s great pain.
Thank you for the name you gave me. 
I`d have loved to bring it fame.
But if I`d lingered in earth`s shadows, 
I would have suffered just the same.
So sweet family-don`t you sorrow.
Wipe those tears and chase the gloom.
I went straight to Jesus` arms 
from my loving Mother`s womb.
~Author Unknown


----------



## BRK06

I wanted to share this message from our pastor with you. It made me think of myself and all you wonderful ladies as we go through this journey. Sometimes our "Plan A" falls through and we have to move onto "Plan B" :)

I hope it gives you encouragement!

https://www.newhopeleeward.org/mess...sageGuid=76a15d7c-61ac-41da-8bcf-41c5dc0c027a


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> Thanks for all of the prayers everyone! :hugs: We didn't tell anyone yet so it's nice to be able to come to all of you for support. You really are such a great help, just knowing there are people here praying for me.
> 
> I'm so thankful the God we serve is a loving, forgiving God. While pouring my heart out in grief to Him I have said some not-so-nice things, but I know He isn't angry at me for thinking those things and is instead grieving with me. How truly wonderful is that? I can only hope I am even a smidgen as loving and forgiving of those I encounter around me. :thumbup:
> 
> Mountains may be beautiful, but the valleys are where growth occurs. You have to come down to the valley every now and again in order to see the beautiful roses that are capable of growing. :flower:



I love your honesty and I know God sees your heart and is stretching out His loving arms to surround you during this time. :hugs:

Only God sees the big picture and we may never know why things happen the way they do. The only thing we can do is trust that God has a plan in all of it.

I wouldnt be here today if my mom hadnt miscarried, she only wanted a boy and a girl. She already had my brother and 3 yrs later became pregnant with a girl, her name would have been Jennifer. My mom and dad decided to give it another go and tada.I was born. If my mom didnt miscarry, I wouldnt be here. Im blessed to be able to live this life that God has created for me, He knit me in my mothers womb and knew me before I was born. Its nice to know we serve such an amazing God.


----------



## Godsjewel

Trusting God....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyWBkQkJwO8&feature=related[url/]


----------



## DesiresBaby

amee2012 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amee2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,:hi:
> 
> I am a newbie here;in fact i just joined this forum a couple of hours ago and I was browsing through it to find a specific thread for christians and I came across this and I have to say that all of you have such encouraging testimonies to say and reassuring words and I just want to say a thank you :hugs:
> I am actually waiting on my bfp, I have the usual preggo symptoms( sore boobs, on and off nausea,headaches,fatigue) and I am 3 days past my period due date(and I have always been spot on regular with my periods as far as I can remember) and I've had 3 bfn's so far but I am still keeping my hopes up. This will be hopefully be my 2nd pregnancy; I lost the first one in march when i was just 5 weeks and it was devastating but this time around I am learning to give it all up to His hands and I am so glad to have across this thread. I am now going to sit and read every post on this thread :happydance:
> 
> Welcome!! :wave: we're glad to have you! I'm very sorry to hear about your miscarriage; several of us here share your pain in that. I hope you find encouragement here! We're all waiting on the Lord and thanking Him for His blessings in the meantime :)
> 
> I'm looking to hear a praise report from you soon... I'll be praying for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I am beyond touched at the faith and love of Christ that is displayed here. I love how this thread is different in the way that people choose not to focus on the things that bother them but to try and find God's purpose for us in all of this and to give Him all the glory through it all.
> 
> Your name is Kim right? I went through almost all of the pages in this thread and lol I hope that doesn't qualify me a stalker..lol... Hi my name is Amy.. Its actually spelt Amee (my parents thought that was cool to have my name spelt like that..lol) :dohh: My husband and i ..we live in southern california and we have been married for 2 years and 7 months and he is my biggest blessing in life and the love of my life.. I'm hoping to be a regular here because I am truely blessed to have found this group.Click to expand...

Welcome Amee!


----------



## beckysprayer

BRK06 said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the prayers :hugs:, unfortunately it is bad news. No heartbeat and judging by the development of the baby, the heart stopped beating just a day or two ago. I'm now praying for a natural miscarriage because I really do not want to have a D&C.
> 
> I'm heartbroken, but I know God has other plans for us. :cry:
> 
> I'm so sorry Sis :cry: We're all here for you :hugs: You're in my thoughts and prayers. I don't know why God takes our little ones so soon sometimes, but I trust He will help us understand someday when we see them again.
> 
> I saw this posted awhile ago, and it made me cry thinking of my own angel, but I thought it was really sweet
> 
> 
> I`m just a precious little one
> who didn`t make it there.
> I went straight to be with Jesus,
> but I`m waiting for you here.
> Many dwelling here where I live,
> waited years to enter in.
> Struggled through a world of sorrow,
> a world marred with pain and sin.
> Thank you for the life you gave me,
> it was brief but don`t complain.
> I have all Heaven`s Glory,
> suffered none of earth`s great pain.
> Thank you for the name you gave me.
> I`d have loved to bring it fame.
> But if I`d lingered in earth`s shadows,
> I would have suffered just the same.
> So sweet family-don`t you sorrow.
> Wipe those tears and chase the gloom.
> I went straight to Jesus` arms
> from my loving Mother`s womb.
> ~Author UnknownClick to expand...

That is beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

BRK06 said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the prayers :hugs:, unfortunately it is bad news. No heartbeat and judging by the development of the baby, the heart stopped beating just a day or two ago. I'm now praying for a natural miscarriage because I really do not want to have a D&C.
> 
> I'm heartbroken, but I know God has other plans for us. :cry:
> 
> I'm so sorry Sis :cry: We're all here for you :hugs: You're in my thoughts and prayers. I don't know why God takes our little ones so soon sometimes, but I trust He will help us understand someday when we see them again.
> 
> I saw this posted awhile ago, and it made me cry thinking of my own angel, but I thought it was really sweet
> 
> 
> I`m just a precious little one
> who didn`t make it there.
> I went straight to be with Jesus,
> but I`m waiting for you here.
> Many dwelling here where I live,
> waited years to enter in.
> Struggled through a world of sorrow,
> a world marred with pain and sin.
> Thank you for the life you gave me,
> it was brief but don`t complain.
> I have all Heaven`s Glory,
> suffered none of earth`s great pain.
> Thank you for the name you gave me.
> I`d have loved to bring it fame.
> But if I`d lingered in earth`s shadows,
> I would have suffered just the same.
> So sweet family-don`t you sorrow.
> Wipe those tears and chase the gloom.
> I went straight to Jesus` arms
> from my loving Mother`s womb.
> ~Author UnknownClick to expand...

Beautiful poem Kim. It's making me cry too. A hard day today as I sit here thinking about the 29wk bump I 'should' be enjoying feeling kicks from and the 3rd trimester I 'should' be entering - instead my period arrived today.

I know though that my baby when he or she arrives will testify one day too Sarah, that they would not have been here had these last 2 pregnancies turned into healthy children. x


----------



## stevens2010

Hi ladies. I haven't been on in a while so apologies for that but I hope you're all well and am sending hugs and prayers to those in need.

Just a little update..

Nearing the end of my 3rd round of Clomid and having gotten 2 bfn's today, I have been researching adoption. 

I have done the same as Wristwatch and been reading Jennifer Saake's book although I admit I actually did not agree with some of what she had written but each to their own. However, one particular chapter hit me a little harder than the rest. Jennifer was talking about how being a mother isn't just biological but it has many meanings, including being a spiritual mother. This touched with me because my husband and I are the youth leaders at our church and we have been running this ministry for just over a year. I felt led to get involved because I wanted to be a positive influence with the younger ones and having had some not very nice experiences in my past when I was their age, I wanted to be a role model and show them that God can do anything in anyone's life no matter of their circumstances or background etc. Yet reading the chapter in Jennifer's book, I wondered whether my heart for the youth had a deeper motive. I wondered whether God (obviously) knew I would struggle to get pregnant and wanted to fulfill my maternal instincts in another way. I've been praying and praying for God to allow me to be a mother, not realising that I already was. Just not biological. 

While I was thinking of all of this, my husband dropped a bombshell that he wanted us to look into adoption if our 3rd round of Clomid doesn't bring a BFP. We know we still have 3 more rounds yet and of course more options after Clomid (though I don't know what they are, possibly IVF and I'm not sure how I feel about it) but knowing that adoption is a lengthy process, we want to at least get information and get our names down in the meantime, just in case. 

This morning I was reading about the process, the questions asked by social workers about mine and my husband's ability to care for a child in adoption (way too lengthy to explain fully) but as I read through, I felt in my heart that everything in every single question on each page, I could answer with confidence and experience because of the youth ministry and the kids we encounter etc plus the children in my family that are disabled etc... It all seemed to fit in so well and I felt like God has been equipping me and my husband to adopt.

I continued reading, crying along the way because I am overwhelmed at what I feel I have uncovered. I can't put my finger on it but I feel in my spirit that there's something connecting everything together and I just can't think what it is exactly. I need to commit this to the Lord and trust that He will guide us. If I am wrong and adoption isn't for us, He will close that door.

I am feeling a mixed bag of emotions right now because it's opened up questions to me... Would I ever be able to experience the joy of seeing a positive pregnancy test? Does this all mean I'm not meant to be a biological mother? To never experience my baby's movements inside my womb? To be able to give birth to my child? To hear the doctor tell us it's a girl or a boy? Or am I meant to be a spiritual mother? To mother someone else's child who needs an outpouring of maternal love that they've never had?

Of course I could be over analysing the whole thing and blowing it way out of proportion and actually adoption may be way off of God's plans for us but I can't shake off that feeling that Jennifer's words gave me. 

I should be grateful and joyful to be a spiritual mother. But I feel sad that if that IS what I'm meant to be... I'll never experience those wonderful things that only a biological mother can. But God's will is higher than mine and better than mine and I just have to trust Him.

Sorry to have rambled on, but it's been helpful to write it all down. Please pray for me ladies, I really need God's guidance right now.

Also, before I forget.. I also had a dream last night that I had a beautiful little girl who must have been a few months old. Her hair was red (my husband and I both have dark hair) and she had big beautiful eyes. She was our adopted child. In my dream, I was holding her, she was smiling and cooing. My husband and my parents were all there too, smiling at her, playing with her. And I remember in my dream I said to my mother that I loved her (the child) and was happy that I had her, but sad that I never experienced giving birth to her or hearing the doctor tell my husband it was a girl. But I was filled with joy that I finally had a child that was my own. I also remember telling my Dad I had thought of changing her name and in my dream he told me not to because her name was already given to her. 

Weird but I can't help but feel it all means something. 

So please pray for me ladies. Sorry to have rambled on. :blush:


----------



## HisGrace

:hugs: Stevens2010, I will be praying for you. I know I can look back over my life and see how God had His hand in all of it. I'm sure we can all say the same. Just know that you will be fulfilled in whatever role God has called you. That's just how He designed it so we just have to trust that His will be done. I will be praying for you, my sister. :hugs:


----------



## stevens2010

Thank you, I really appreciate it. I just don't know if this is a door God has opened, or whether I am questioning things based on my own emotions. I just wonder what made my husband suggest adoption as I have brought it up in conversation before (before we started Clomid) and he didn't want to look into it. We need to seek God and see if His thumbprint is on these plans.


----------



## Godsjewel

stevens2010 said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't been on in a while so apologies for that but I hope you're all well and am sending hugs and prayers to those in need.
> 
> Just a little update..
> 
> Nearing the end of my 3rd round of Clomid and having gotten 2 bfn's today, I have been researching adoption.
> 
> I have done the same as Wristwatch and been reading Jennifer Saake's book although I admit I actually did not agree with some of what she had written but each to their own. However, one particular chapter hit me a little harder than the rest. Jennifer was talking about how being a mother isn't just biological but it has many meanings, including being a spiritual mother. This touched with me because my husband and I are the youth leaders at our church and we have been running this ministry for just over a year. I felt led to get involved because I wanted to be a positive influence with the younger ones and having had some not very nice experiences in my past when I was their age, I wanted to be a role model and show them that God can do anything in anyone's life no matter of their circumstances or background etc. Yet reading the chapter in Jennifer's book, I wondered whether my heart for the youth had a deeper motive. I wondered whether God (obviously) knew I would struggle to get pregnant and wanted to fulfill my maternal instincts in another way. I've been praying and praying for God to allow me to be a mother, not realising that I already was. Just not biological.
> 
> While I was thinking of all of this, my husband dropped a bombshell that he wanted us to look into adoption if our 3rd round of Clomid doesn't bring a BFP. We know we still have 3 more rounds yet and of course more options after Clomid (though I don't know what they are, possibly IVF and I'm not sure how I feel about it) but knowing that adoption is a lengthy process, we want to at least get information and get our names down in the meantime, just in case.
> 
> This morning I was reading about the process, the questions asked by social workers about mine and my husband's ability to care for a child in adoption (way too lengthy to explain fully) but as I read through, I felt in my heart that everything in every single question on each page, I could answer with confidence and experience because of the youth ministry and the kids we encounter etc plus the children in my family that are disabled etc... It all seemed to fit in so well and I felt like God has been equipping me and my husband to adopt.
> 
> I continued reading, crying along the way because I am overwhelmed at what I feel I have uncovered. I can't put my finger on it but I feel in my spirit that there's something connecting everything together and I just can't think what it is exactly. I need to commit this to the Lord and trust that He will guide us. If I am wrong and adoption isn't for us, He will close that door.
> 
> I am feeling a mixed bag of emotions right now because it's opened up questions to me... Would I ever be able to experience the joy of seeing a positive pregnancy test? Does this all mean I'm not meant to be a biological mother? To never experience my baby's movements inside my womb? To be able to give birth to my child? To hear the doctor tell us it's a girl or a boy? Or am I meant to be a spiritual mother? To mother someone else's child who needs an outpouring of maternal love that they've never had?
> 
> Of course I could be over analysing the whole thing and blowing it way out of proportion and actually adoption may be way off of God's plans for us but I can't shake off that feeling that Jennifer's words gave me.
> 
> I should be grateful and joyful to be a spiritual mother. But I feel sad that if that IS what I'm meant to be... I'll never experience those wonderful things that only a biological mother can. But God's will is higher than mine and better than mine and I just have to trust Him.
> 
> Sorry to have rambled on, but it's been helpful to write it all down. Please pray for me ladies, I really need God's guidance right now.
> 
> Also, before I forget.. I also had a dream last night that I had a beautiful little girl who must have been a few months old. Her hair was red (my husband and I both have dark hair) and she had big beautiful eyes. She was our adopted child. In my dream, I was holding her, she was smiling and cooing. My husband and my parents were all there too, smiling at her, playing with her. And I remember in my dream I said to my mother that I loved her (the child) and was happy that I had her, but sad that I never experienced giving birth to her or hearing the doctor tell my husband it was a girl. But I was filled with joy that I finally had a child that was my own. I also remember telling my Dad I had thought of changing her name and in my dream he told me not to because her name was already given to her.
> 
> Weird but I can't help but feel it all means something.
> 
> So please pray for me ladies. Sorry to have rambled on. :blush:

Hi Sweetheart!

No need for apologies, this is what the thread is here for, to express how you feel and what your going through so we can pray and help encourage you.

Im so glad that God has already started to do a work in your life by preparing you for motherhood. I know in due time God will show you the path He wants you to take and Im so excited to see what He is going to do for you.

Im a mother to a beautiful 9 year old girl, she didnt come from me and I never imagined I would marry someone who had a child, but her being in my life has been such a blessing. Her birth mom isnt around and has chosen to live a different lifestyle. Taylor has lived with my husband and I fulltime for 5 years now. To be honest, when we first got married I was thinking there was going to be shared custody, but I was wrong. I was angry for awhile because I was a newlywed and I wanted to spend some quality time with my new husband and didnt expect to have a 4 year old to take care of all the time. Taylor has been through so much and I feel honored that God hand picked me to be her mom. I know God had a plan for her to be in my life and me to be in hers. 

I still long for a child of my own, but for now I will be the mom God wants me to be for Taylor.

You will definitely be in my prayers and thanks for sharing your heart with us:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

But if any of you lacks wisdom, let him ask of God, who gives to all generously and without reproach, and it will be given to him.
But he must ask in faith without any doubting, for the one who doubts is like the surf of the sea, driven and tossed by the wind.
James 1:5-6

When you come face to face with infertility, there are mountains of decisions that must be made. Questions bombard you with unyielding tenacity, and each demands an answer! Do we seek treatment? If so, how do we pay for it? How far will we go? Should we consider adoption? Is this Gods will for our lives? How long do we keep trying to conceive? Is this Gods way of telling us to stop? How do I know if it really was God speaking to me? Each decision must be weighed carefully, for the outcome could have eternal ramifications. How do we know how to make the right decision?

Who is more wise than God? Who understands our past, our present and our future better than the author of eternity? We seek answers from doctors, from support groups, from family members and friends, and that is all well and good. God doesnt expect us to travel through the quagmires of life without relying on each other. But when you face the difficult decisions of infertility, dont forget to cry out to God for His wisdom in knowing what to do. 

Scripture tells you that if you ask God for wisdom-in full faith-He will grant you His wisdom. And not just a smidgen! No! He gives His wisdom generously! He wants you to make the right decisions about having a baby. He wants to lead you and guide in His will. He says He will give you His wisdom about whether or not to seek medical help, whether to consider adoption or where the money will come from. 

He also grants this wisdom without reproach. In Biblical times, if you asked someone for a loan or asked to borrow something they owned, it was very common for the lender to belittle the borrower. Can you imagine if you asked your friend for a dollar and you got this response:

Ill loan you this dollar, you lazy, good-for-nothing moron! Its amazing that youre not smart enough to get a job good enough to provide for your family so you have to come to me! What a loser!

Ill bet you wouldnt ask her for anything else any time soon! How wonderful it is that God doesnt do us this way when we ask for His wisdom! He doesnt answer our request with You sorry, worthless servant! I knew youd never figure this out on your own! I guess Ill have to bail you out again! When will you ever learn! No! God grants us His wisdom generously and without reproach. I believe it thrills the heart of God when we approach Him and lean on His wisdom for small decisions as well as the life changing ones. 

The only requirement God lays on you is that you must ask for His wisdom in full faith. You must believe that He is who He says He is, and that He will do what He says He will do. You must not waver in your belief of Him. Have you ever seen a beach ball that gets caught in the waves on the beach? It gets slung around with every wave and every wind. God says that when you doubt, youre just like that beach ball! You must believe when you ask God for wisdom. Your faith must stay strong even when He chooses to move in ways you cannot understand. When you approach God with unwavering faith, He promises His wisdom in your life.


----------



## wristwatch24

stevens2010 said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't been on in a while so apologies for that but I hope you're all well and am sending hugs and prayers to those in need.
> 
> Just a little update..
> 
> Nearing the end of my 3rd round of Clomid and having gotten 2 bfn's today, I have been researching adoption.
> 
> I have done the same as Wristwatch and been reading Jennifer Saake's book although I admit I actually did not agree with some of what she had written but each to their own. However, one particular chapter hit me a little harder than the rest. Jennifer was talking about how being a mother isn't just biological but it has many meanings, including being a spiritual mother. This touched with me because my husband and I are the youth leaders at our church and we have been running this ministry for just over a year. I felt led to get involved because I wanted to be a positive influence with the younger ones and having had some not very nice experiences in my past when I was their age, I wanted to be a role model and show them that God can do anything in anyone's life no matter of their circumstances or background etc. Yet reading the chapter in Jennifer's book, I wondered whether my heart for the youth had a deeper motive. I wondered whether God (obviously) knew I would struggle to get pregnant and wanted to fulfill my maternal instincts in another way. I've been praying and praying for God to allow me to be a mother, not realising that I already was. Just not biological.
> 
> While I was thinking of all of this, my husband dropped a bombshell that he wanted us to look into adoption if our 3rd round of Clomid doesn't bring a BFP. We know we still have 3 more rounds yet and of course more options after Clomid (though I don't know what they are, possibly IVF and I'm not sure how I feel about it) but knowing that adoption is a lengthy process, we want to at least get information and get our names down in the meantime, just in case.
> 
> This morning I was reading about the process, the questions asked by social workers about mine and my husband's ability to care for a child in adoption (way too lengthy to explain fully) but as I read through, I felt in my heart that everything in every single question on each page, I could answer with confidence and experience because of the youth ministry and the kids we encounter etc plus the children in my family that are disabled etc... It all seemed to fit in so well and I felt like God has been equipping me and my husband to adopt.
> 
> I continued reading, crying along the way because I am overwhelmed at what I feel I have uncovered. I can't put my finger on it but I feel in my spirit that there's something connecting everything together and I just can't think what it is exactly. I need to commit this to the Lord and trust that He will guide us. If I am wrong and adoption isn't for us, He will close that door.
> 
> I am feeling a mixed bag of emotions right now because it's opened up questions to me... Would I ever be able to experience the joy of seeing a positive pregnancy test? Does this all mean I'm not meant to be a biological mother? To never experience my baby's movements inside my womb? To be able to give birth to my child? To hear the doctor tell us it's a girl or a boy? Or am I meant to be a spiritual mother? To mother someone else's child who needs an outpouring of maternal love that they've never had?
> 
> Of course I could be over analysing the whole thing and blowing it way out of proportion and actually adoption may be way off of God's plans for us but I can't shake off that feeling that Jennifer's words gave me.
> 
> I should be grateful and joyful to be a spiritual mother. But I feel sad that if that IS what I'm meant to be... I'll never experience those wonderful things that only a biological mother can. But God's will is higher than mine and better than mine and I just have to trust Him.
> 
> Sorry to have rambled on, but it's been helpful to write it all down. Please pray for me ladies, I really need God's guidance right now.
> 
> Also, before I forget.. I also had a dream last night that I had a beautiful little girl who must have been a few months old. Her hair was red (my husband and I both have dark hair) and she had big beautiful eyes. She was our adopted child. In my dream, I was holding her, she was smiling and cooing. My husband and my parents were all there too, smiling at her, playing with her. And I remember in my dream I said to my mother that I loved her (the child) and was happy that I had her, but sad that I never experienced giving birth to her or hearing the doctor tell my husband it was a girl. But I was filled with joy that I finally had a child that was my own. I also remember telling my Dad I had thought of changing her name and in my dream he told me not to because her name was already given to her.
> 
> Weird but I can't help but feel it all means something.
> 
> So please pray for me ladies. Sorry to have rambled on. :blush:

There were definitely some things I didn't agree with either, particularly a lot of the things in the "Burden Bearers" sections. But like you, certain parts would just touch me and make me see things differently. Or sometimes she would express into words exactly what I was feeling that particular day and had good words of wisdom. 

I pray that God directs your path to whichever way it's supposed to go. Don't worry about it being based on your emotions. Either way, God will let you know clearly if it's right or not. :hugs:


----------



## stevens2010

Thank you ladies. 

GJ - Thank you for sharing and thank you for your prayers. I really appreciate it. :hugs: 

Wristwatch - I agree, the burden bearer sections were some of the parts I didn't agree with. I guess everyone is entitled to their own opinions though and some will agree where others won't. :)


----------



## Godsjewel

Thankfully I work at a place where I can put my headphones on and listen to these videos while I work.

Here's a good one about prayer.


https://www.joycemeyer.org/BroadcastHome.aspx?video=Seven_Hindrances_to_Prayer_–_Pt_3


----------



## Crownjewelz

beckysprayer said:


> Thanks for the prayers :hugs:, unfortunately it is bad news. No heartbeat and judging by the development of the baby, the heart stopped beating just a day or two ago. I'm now praying for a natural miscarriage because I really do not want to have a D&C.
> 
> I'm heartbroken, but I know God has other plans for us. :cry:

I totally just stalked you on here to find out the final out come and I am heart broken for you. Just remeber that God cries with you when you grieve. Crawl up in his lap and cry, then let him wipe away your tears. You are so right he does have a plan for you. Try to think of it like this, God was short angels in heaven that day and required a new one. 

Father, hold my sister Becky as she cries with grief. Hear her cries and fill her with an over whelming feeling of your presence and your tender love. As she leans not on her own understanding, help to know that the secret things are yours God. May her heart rest today in peace. Love her and comfort her in this time. In the matchless name of your son Jesus Christ, Amen! 

:hug:


----------



## beckysprayer

stevens2010 said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't been on in a while so apologies for that but I hope you're all well and am sending hugs and prayers to those in need.
> 
> Just a little update..
> 
> Nearing the end of my 3rd round of Clomid and having gotten 2 bfn's today, I have been researching adoption.
> 
> I have done the same as Wristwatch and been reading Jennifer Saake's book although I admit I actually did not agree with some of what she had written but each to their own. However, one particular chapter hit me a little harder than the rest. Jennifer was talking about how being a mother isn't just biological but it has many meanings, including being a spiritual mother. This touched with me because my husband and I are the youth leaders at our church and we have been running this ministry for just over a year. I felt led to get involved because I wanted to be a positive influence with the younger ones and having had some not very nice experiences in my past when I was their age, I wanted to be a role model and show them that God can do anything in anyone's life no matter of their circumstances or background etc. Yet reading the chapter in Jennifer's book, I wondered whether my heart for the youth had a deeper motive. I wondered whether God (obviously) knew I would struggle to get pregnant and wanted to fulfill my maternal instincts in another way. I've been praying and praying for God to allow me to be a mother, not realising that I already was. Just not biological.
> 
> While I was thinking of all of this, my husband dropped a bombshell that he wanted us to look into adoption if our 3rd round of Clomid doesn't bring a BFP. We know we still have 3 more rounds yet and of course more options after Clomid (though I don't know what they are, possibly IVF and I'm not sure how I feel about it) but knowing that adoption is a lengthy process, we want to at least get information and get our names down in the meantime, just in case.
> 
> This morning I was reading about the process, the questions asked by social workers about mine and my husband's ability to care for a child in adoption (way too lengthy to explain fully) but as I read through, I felt in my heart that everything in every single question on each page, I could answer with confidence and experience because of the youth ministry and the kids we encounter etc plus the children in my family that are disabled etc... It all seemed to fit in so well and I felt like God has been equipping me and my husband to adopt.
> 
> I continued reading, crying along the way because I am overwhelmed at what I feel I have uncovered. I can't put my finger on it but I feel in my spirit that there's something connecting everything together and I just can't think what it is exactly. I need to commit this to the Lord and trust that He will guide us. If I am wrong and adoption isn't for us, He will close that door.
> 
> I am feeling a mixed bag of emotions right now because it's opened up questions to me... Would I ever be able to experience the joy of seeing a positive pregnancy test? Does this all mean I'm not meant to be a biological mother? To never experience my baby's movements inside my womb? To be able to give birth to my child? To hear the doctor tell us it's a girl or a boy? Or am I meant to be a spiritual mother? To mother someone else's child who needs an outpouring of maternal love that they've never had?
> 
> Of course I could be over analysing the whole thing and blowing it way out of proportion and actually adoption may be way off of God's plans for us but I can't shake off that feeling that Jennifer's words gave me.
> 
> I should be grateful and joyful to be a spiritual mother. But I feel sad that if that IS what I'm meant to be... I'll never experience those wonderful things that only a biological mother can. But God's will is higher than mine and better than mine and I just have to trust Him.
> 
> Sorry to have rambled on, but it's been helpful to write it all down. Please pray for me ladies, I really need God's guidance right now.
> 
> Also, before I forget.. I also had a dream last night that I had a beautiful little girl who must have been a few months old. Her hair was red (my husband and I both have dark hair) and she had big beautiful eyes. She was our adopted child. In my dream, I was holding her, she was smiling and cooing. My husband and my parents were all there too, smiling at her, playing with her. And I remember in my dream I said to my mother that I loved her (the child) and was happy that I had her, but sad that I never experienced giving birth to her or hearing the doctor tell my husband it was a girl. But I was filled with joy that I finally had a child that was my own. I also remember telling my Dad I had thought of changing her name and in my dream he told me not to because her name was already given to her.
> 
> Weird but I can't help but feel it all means something.
> 
> So please pray for me ladies. Sorry to have rambled on. :blush:

Praying for you! Maybe God is holding off on a biological child because someone else had your first born for you. The dream with the little redheaded girl is so sweet. :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

Crownjewelz said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the prayers :hugs:, unfortunately it is bad news. No heartbeat and judging by the development of the baby, the heart stopped beating just a day or two ago. I'm now praying for a natural miscarriage because I really do not want to have a D&C.
> 
> I'm heartbroken, but I know God has other plans for us. :cry:
> 
> I totally just stalked you on here to find out the final out come and I am heart broken for you. Just remeber that God cries with you when you grieve. Crawl up in his lap and cry, then let him wipe away your tears. You are so right he does have a plan for you. Try to think of it like this, God was short angels in heaven that day and required a new one.
> 
> Father, hold my sister Becky as she cries with grief. Hear her cries and fill her with an over whelming feeling of your presence and your tender love. As she leans not on her own understanding, help to know that the secret things are yours God. May her heart rest today in peace. Love her and comfort her in this time. In the matchless name of your son Jesus Christ, Amen!
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Thank you so much! :hugs: I must have forgotten to go back and update in the other thread. God has been good though and I am feeling peace with this. Well, as much peace as you can in the given situation. I know I will get to meet my little one some day up and it will make going to heaven just that much sweeter. :hugs:


----------



## xxx_faithful

beckysprayer said:


> Thanks for the prayers :hugs:, unfortunately it is bad news. No heartbeat and judging by the development of the baby, the heart stopped beating just a day or two ago. I'm now praying for a natural miscarriage because I really do not want to have a D&C.
> 
> I'm heartbroken, but I know God has other plans for us. :cry:

beckysprayer :cry: i am so so so sorry for you sweetie. Will this be your first m/c? my heart breaks for you. You are in a good place being in this forum. May you find strength during this time. I also pray for your hubby aswell, that you both will comfort in eachother.
Sending you my love and uttermost apologies.
xxx


----------



## stevens2010

Thank you Becky. Lifting you up in prayer to God at this time. I'm so sorry for your mc. :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

stevens2010 said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't been on in a while so apologies for that but I hope you're all well and am sending hugs and prayers to those in need.
> 
> Just a little update..
> 
> Nearing the end of my 3rd round of Clomid and having gotten 2 bfn's today, I have been researching adoption.
> 
> I have done the same as Wristwatch and been reading Jennifer Saake's book although I admit I actually did not agree with some of what she had written but each to their own. However, one particular chapter hit me a little harder than the rest. Jennifer was talking about how being a mother isn't just biological but it has many meanings, including being a spiritual mother. This touched with me because my husband and I are the youth leaders at our church and we have been running this ministry for just over a year. I felt led to get involved because I wanted to be a positive influence with the younger ones and having had some not very nice experiences in my past when I was their age, I wanted to be a role model and show them that God can do anything in anyone's life no matter of their circumstances or background etc. Yet reading the chapter in Jennifer's book, I wondered whether my heart for the youth had a deeper motive. I wondered whether God (obviously) knew I would struggle to get pregnant and wanted to fulfill my maternal instincts in another way. I've been praying and praying for God to allow me to be a mother, not realising that I already was. Just not biological.
> 
> While I was thinking of all of this, my husband dropped a bombshell that he wanted us to look into adoption if our 3rd round of Clomid doesn't bring a BFP. We know we still have 3 more rounds yet and of course more options after Clomid (though I don't know what they are, possibly IVF and I'm not sure how I feel about it) but knowing that adoption is a lengthy process, we want to at least get information and get our names down in the meantime, just in case.
> 
> This morning I was reading about the process, the questions asked by social workers about mine and my husband's ability to care for a child in adoption (way too lengthy to explain fully) but as I read through, I felt in my heart that everything in every single question on each page, I could answer with confidence and experience because of the youth ministry and the kids we encounter etc plus the children in my family that are disabled etc... It all seemed to fit in so well and I felt like God has been equipping me and my husband to adopt.
> 
> I continued reading, crying along the way because I am overwhelmed at what I feel I have uncovered. I can't put my finger on it but I feel in my spirit that there's something connecting everything together and I just can't think what it is exactly. I need to commit this to the Lord and trust that He will guide us. If I am wrong and adoption isn't for us, He will close that door.
> 
> I am feeling a mixed bag of emotions right now because it's opened up questions to me... Would I ever be able to experience the joy of seeing a positive pregnancy test? Does this all mean I'm not meant to be a biological mother? To never experience my baby's movements inside my womb? To be able to give birth to my child? To hear the doctor tell us it's a girl or a boy? Or am I meant to be a spiritual mother? To mother someone else's child who needs an outpouring of maternal love that they've never had?
> 
> Of course I could be over analysing the whole thing and blowing it way out of proportion and actually adoption may be way off of God's plans for us but I can't shake off that feeling that Jennifer's words gave me.
> 
> I should be grateful and joyful to be a spiritual mother. But I feel sad that if that IS what I'm meant to be... I'll never experience those wonderful things that only a biological mother can. But God's will is higher than mine and better than mine and I just have to trust Him.
> 
> Sorry to have rambled on, but it's been helpful to write it all down. Please pray for me ladies, I really need God's guidance right now.
> 
> Also, before I forget.. I also had a dream last night that I had a beautiful little girl who must have been a few months old. Her hair was red (my husband and I both have dark hair) and she had big beautiful eyes. She was our adopted child. In my dream, I was holding her, she was smiling and cooing. My husband and my parents were all there too, smiling at her, playing with her. And I remember in my dream I said to my mother that I loved her (the child) and was happy that I had her, but sad that I never experienced giving birth to her or hearing the doctor tell my husband it was a girl. But I was filled with joy that I finally had a child that was my own. I also remember telling my Dad I had thought of changing her name and in my dream he told me not to because her name was already given to her.
> 
> Weird but I can't help but feel it all means something.
> 
> So please pray for me ladies. Sorry to have rambled on. :blush:

Hey hun thank you for posting this it really spoke to me in some ways 

I often have dreams of having babies that are not mine for example dh and I are black I'd have dreams of actually having babies that were Chinese white or some other culture I even remember one dream in particular I was given a baby to adopt and I don't know if the birth mom changed her kind but I had to give the baby back.i remember crying so much and could feel such pain at having to give baby back because I had grown to love baby as though he were my very own.

Dh and i are godparents to 5 children between us and we know that there is some kind of spiritual connection between us and babies-I guess since being on this journey we have come to accept that if that means IUI iVF adoption or natural then so be it the Lord have His way.Sometimes the Lords plan for us can seem so bizarre lool it can be a plan we would of never chosen but He will never give you a child that He thought you wouldn't love.Maybe you and dh are candidates because of your huge hearts of love and acceptance for others maybe He has been spending all of this time cultivating your heart and preparing you both?

Who knows I just know that from what you have said either way He decides for you and dh you will both make wonderful loving parents and I'm excited to hear of how it works out for you both xx


----------



## Godsjewel

Then Eli said to her, "How long will you make yourself drunk? Put away your wine from you."
1 Samuel 1:14

In the temple where Hannah prayed, there was a priest named Eli. As Hannah wept in the temple the priest stood on the sidelines watching her. By this time, Hannah had been making her petitions known to God for so long and with so much passion that she had no voice left to be heard. Not even a whisper. Her cries were silent to man, but as thunderous as a mighty river to Heaven. Eli watched her for a while and began to create his own opinion about her. She must be drunk! Why else would she stagger into the temple and fall in the floor? Why else would her tears reduce her to nothing more than a pitiful mound of humanity? Misunderstanding. He went so far as to scold her and tell her to put her wine away. 

Can you imagine the hurt? Someone who should have been compassionate, or at least not caring one way or the other, makes a horrible blunder and hurts you further. Not quite so unbelievable when you think of it. Stop drinking Hannah! Much like Stop stressing and relax! Itll happen. Im sorry you miscarried, but at least...! Sound familiar? For those who have never experienced infertility, misunderstandings are common. Not intentional, but too frequent. But like Hannah, when we are misunderstood we are forced to the place where we must defend the intensity of our desire to have children. 

Hannah explained to Eli that she was not drunk but oppressed in spirit, deeply troubled and had poured out her soul before the Lord. She asked him not to consider her worthless. She mustve had reason to feel this way. Perhaps the way he approached her or spoke to her. Maybe their culture. Although the times are different our hearts are not. Were just a couple, not a family. 

I think it is as important to notice what is missing from Scripture as it is to see what is there. Look where we see Gods anger. Did you miss it? Look again. Thats right. Its not there. What about Gods disappointment in Hannah for her tears, her despondency? It was Eli who looked down on her as a drunk. God did not. You are no less worthy, no less precious or dear to God because you are barren. You are His child and you have infinite worth in Gods economy. We often feel that nothing will be right until we have a child because we are simply not complete. God says differently. We are complete in Him. Our worth was made perfect in Christs sacrifice on Calvary . 

God understands.


----------



## beckysprayer

xxx_faithful said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the prayers :hugs:, unfortunately it is bad news. No heartbeat and judging by the development of the baby, the heart stopped beating just a day or two ago. I'm now praying for a natural miscarriage because I really do not want to have a D&C.
> 
> I'm heartbroken, but I know God has other plans for us. :cry:
> 
> beckysprayer :cry: i am so so so sorry for you sweetie. Will this be your first m/c? my heart breaks for you. You are in a good place being in this forum. May you find strength during this time. I also pray for your hubby aswell, that you both will comfort in eachother.
> Sending you my love and uttermost apologies.
> xxxClick to expand...

Thank you :hugs: Yes this is my first. First pregnancy and first loss. :cry:

I'm now just trying to decide if I want to wait it out or have a D&C. I don't want surgery, but I don't want to be waiting for weeks and weeks for it to happen naturally. :nope: Ideal would be if it happened naturally this weekend (Ugh! Hate even having to think about this stuff!).


----------



## BRK06

stevens2010 said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't been on in a while so apologies for that but I hope you're all well and am sending hugs and prayers to those in need.
> 
> Just a little update..
> 
> Nearing the end of my 3rd round of Clomid and having gotten 2 bfn's today, I have been researching adoption.
> 
> I have done the same as Wristwatch and been reading Jennifer Saake's book although I admit I actually did not agree with some of what she had written but each to their own. However, one particular chapter hit me a little harder than the rest. Jennifer was talking about how being a mother isn't just biological but it has many meanings, including being a spiritual mother. This touched with me because my husband and I are the youth leaders at our church and we have been running this ministry for just over a year. I felt led to get involved because I wanted to be a positive influence with the younger ones and having had some not very nice experiences in my past when I was their age, I wanted to be a role model and show them that God can do anything in anyone's life no matter of their circumstances or background etc. Yet reading the chapter in Jennifer's book, I wondered whether my heart for the youth had a deeper motive. I wondered whether God (obviously) knew I would struggle to get pregnant and wanted to fulfill my maternal instincts in another way. I've been praying and praying for God to allow me to be a mother, not realising that I already was. Just not biological.
> 
> While I was thinking of all of this, my husband dropped a bombshell that he wanted us to look into adoption if our 3rd round of Clomid doesn't bring a BFP. We know we still have 3 more rounds yet and of course more options after Clomid (though I don't know what they are, possibly IVF and I'm not sure how I feel about it) but knowing that adoption is a lengthy process, we want to at least get information and get our names down in the meantime, just in case.
> 
> This morning I was reading about the process, the questions asked by social workers about mine and my husband's ability to care for a child in adoption (way too lengthy to explain fully) but as I read through, I felt in my heart that everything in every single question on each page, I could answer with confidence and experience because of the youth ministry and the kids we encounter etc plus the children in my family that are disabled etc... It all seemed to fit in so well and I felt like God has been equipping me and my husband to adopt.
> 
> I continued reading, crying along the way because I am overwhelmed at what I feel I have uncovered. I can't put my finger on it but I feel in my spirit that there's something connecting everything together and I just can't think what it is exactly. I need to commit this to the Lord and trust that He will guide us. If I am wrong and adoption isn't for us, He will close that door.
> 
> I am feeling a mixed bag of emotions right now because it's opened up questions to me... Would I ever be able to experience the joy of seeing a positive pregnancy test? Does this all mean I'm not meant to be a biological mother? To never experience my baby's movements inside my womb? To be able to give birth to my child? To hear the doctor tell us it's a girl or a boy? Or am I meant to be a spiritual mother? To mother someone else's child who needs an outpouring of maternal love that they've never had?
> 
> Of course I could be over analysing the whole thing and blowing it way out of proportion and actually adoption may be way off of God's plans for us but I can't shake off that feeling that Jennifer's words gave me.
> 
> I should be grateful and joyful to be a spiritual mother. But I feel sad that if that IS what I'm meant to be... I'll never experience those wonderful things that only a biological mother can. But God's will is higher than mine and better than mine and I just have to trust Him.
> 
> Sorry to have rambled on, but it's been helpful to write it all down. Please pray for me ladies, I really need God's guidance right now.
> 
> Also, before I forget.. I also had a dream last night that I had a beautiful little girl who must have been a few months old. Her hair was red (my husband and I both have dark hair) and she had big beautiful eyes. She was our adopted child. In my dream, I was holding her, she was smiling and cooing. My husband and my parents were all there too, smiling at her, playing with her. And I remember in my dream I said to my mother that I loved her (the child) and was happy that I had her, but sad that I never experienced giving birth to her or hearing the doctor tell my husband it was a girl. But I was filled with joy that I finally had a child that was my own. I also remember telling my Dad I had thought of changing her name and in my dream he told me not to because her name was already given to her.
> 
> Weird but I can't help but feel it all means something.
> 
> So please pray for me ladies. Sorry to have rambled on. :blush:

Praying for you!!! :) I think it's awesome you're considering this. :hugs: Keep us updated!


----------



## BRK06

Wish it could be easy
Why is life so messy
Why is pain a part of us
There are days I feel like
Nothing ever goes right
Sometimes it just hurts so much


But You're here
You're real
I know I can trust You

Even when it hurts
Even when it's hard
Even when it all just falls apart
I will run to You
Cause I know that You are
Lover of my soul
Healer of my scars
You steady my heart (x2)

I'm not gonna worry
I know that You got me
Right inside the palm of your hand
Each and every moment
What's good and what gets broken
Happens just the way that You plan


And I will run to You
You're my refuge in Your arms
And I will sing to You
Cause of everything You are

You steady my heart (x2)


----------



## stevens2010

Thank you Bree and BRK06. I have just today received an information pack about adoption from our local authority service. It's just information but it feels scary. We've decided to obviously finish the Clomid, see where God takes us with it and also what (if any or needed) treatment would follow if we don't fall pregnant whilst using Clomid. 

My husband and I have also decided to wait til next week to really sit and talk things through, where our limits are with treatment and whether we'd consider the adoption route first. We have a wedding this weekend and DH is best man so we want to get this weekend out of the way before getting into any deep conversations regarding TTC. Plus, DH doesn't want us to use adoption as a "quick fix" and he doesn't want it to be a sign of weakened faith (I have been struggling recently which he knows) so obviously there's some kinks to work out before anything goes ahead. I've read that agencies prefer candidates to have waited 6-12 months from finishing treatment before applying for adoption. We have 3 months left with Clomid which means we'd be waiting at least a year from now. 

We have a lot of thinking to do and a lot of praying to do. I don't want to get involved in anything God doesn't have planned for me.

:)


----------



## Godsjewel

stevens2010 said:


> Thank you Bree and BRK06. I have just today received an information pack about adoption from our local authority service. It's just information but it feels scary. We've decided to obviously finish the Clomid, see where God takes us with it and also what (if any or needed) treatment would follow if we don't fall pregnant whilst using Clomid.
> 
> My husband and I have also decided to wait til next week to really sit and talk things through, where our limits are with treatment and whether we'd consider the adoption route first. We have a wedding this weekend and DH is best man so we want to get this weekend out of the way before getting into any deep conversations regarding TTC. Plus, DH doesn't want us to use adoption as a "quick fix" and he doesn't want it to be a sign of weakened faith (I have been struggling recently which he knows) so obviously there's some kinks to work out before anything goes ahead. I've read that agencies prefer candidates to have waited 6-12 months from finishing treatment before applying for adoption. We have 3 months left with Clomid which means we'd be waiting at least a year from now.
> 
> We have a lot of thinking to do and a lot of praying to do. I don't want to get involved in anything God doesn't have planned for me.
> 
> :)

Praying for the Lord's guidance in your life and that you will have an abundance of peace in whatever you feel you are led to do :hugs:


----------



## stevens2010

Thank you, your prayers are deeply appreciated. :)


----------



## wristwatch24

Praying for all of you lovely ladies today!


----------



## Heather11

Hello lovely ladies. It has been quite awhile since I have posted here. This trying to conceive journey has been a roller coaster for me and at time I feel I need to step away as to not drive myself too crazy. I continue to struggle with finding peace and believe that God will bless me with a child at the right time. I have had a couple of friends tell me the last week or two that they are pregnant or pregnant again and I am trying to be the best friend possible and be happy for them, but it has been hard. I hate wanting this so much!! 

Anyway the rest of life is going well. I am working hard to lose some weight and focusing on my new promotion at work!

How is everything with all of you?! I hope that everybody is doing wonderfully and I hope to be around more often! :flower:


----------



## xxx_faithful

beckysprayer said:


> Thanks for all of the prayers everyone! :hugs: We didn't tell anyone yet so it's nice to be able to come to all of you for support. You really are such a great help, just knowing there are people here praying for me.
> 
> I'm so thankful the God we serve is a loving, forgiving God. While pouring my heart out in grief to Him I have said some not-so-nice things, but I know He isn't angry at me for thinking those things and is instead grieving with me. How truly wonderful is that? I can only hope I am even a smidgen as loving and forgiving of those I encounter around me. :thumbup:
> 
> Mountains may be beautiful, but the valleys are where growth occurs. You have to come down to the valley every now and again in order to see the beautiful roses that are capable of growing. :flower:

You are truely brave. Thankyou for sharing your strength through your sorrow. When we are unable to supply strength thats when God can do what he does best. Love and care for us, and take on our grief for us.
Just remember Im thinking of you during this time, it wasnt that long ago i was in your place.
B x


----------



## xxx_faithful

BRK06 said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the prayers :hugs:, unfortunately it is bad news. No heartbeat and judging by the development of the baby, the heart stopped beating just a day or two ago. I'm now praying for a natural miscarriage because I really do not want to have a D&C.
> 
> I'm heartbroken, but I know God has other plans for us. :cry:
> 
> I'm so sorry Sis :cry: We're all here for you :hugs: You're in my thoughts and prayers. I don't know why God takes our little ones so soon sometimes, but I trust He will help us understand someday when we see them again.
> 
> I saw this posted awhile ago, and it made me cry thinking of my own angel, but I thought it was really sweet
> 
> 
> I`m just a precious little one
> who didn`t make it there.
> I went straight to be with Jesus,
> but I`m waiting for you here.
> Many dwelling here where I live,
> waited years to enter in.
> Struggled through a world of sorrow,
> a world marred with pain and sin.
> Thank you for the life you gave me,
> it was brief but don`t complain.
> I have all Heaven`s Glory,
> suffered none of earth`s great pain.
> Thank you for the name you gave me.
> I`d have loved to bring it fame.
> But if I`d lingered in earth`s shadows,
> I would have suffered just the same.
> So sweet family-don`t you sorrow.
> Wipe those tears and chase the gloom.
> I went straight to Jesus` arms
> from my loving Mother`s womb.
> ~Author UnknownClick to expand...


Thankyou for sharing, this one is going in my letter box! xxxx


----------



## Godsjewel

Not in the mood to watch tv, so I decided to look through Amazon.com and find some free kindle book downloads. I came across one that was .99 and it's called, "Waiting on God" by Cherie Hill. I'm so glad I got it, I have started reading it and already feel good about my waiting time :thumbup:


----------



## MummyWant2be

i just wanted to update you all that i lost my beanie at only 5weeks :cry: i'm still so sad and i have prayed about it, and want to start trying again...:cry: please pray for me so that god leads me in the right path...

:cry:


----------



## PrincessBree

MummyWant2be said:


> i just wanted to update you all that i lost my beanie at only 5weeks :cry: i'm still so sad and i have prayed about it, and want to start trying again...:cry: please pray for me so that god leads me in the right path...
> 
> :cry:

:hugs: O darling I am so sorry that this has happened.You are in our prayers.God is with you and comforting you right now,and your sweet angel is with Him.I know its hard,but we are all here for you xx


----------



## MummyWant2be

Thanks Sis- really appreciate it :hugs: sorry for your loss aswell


----------



## Godsjewel

MummyWant2be said:


> i just wanted to update you all that i lost my beanie at only 5weeks :cry: i'm still so sad and i have prayed about it, and want to start trying again...:cry: please pray for me so that god leads me in the right path...
> 
> :cry:

My heart goes out to you sweetie. I know God has special plans in store for you and is taking good care of your angel until you meet up again.

You are in my prayers.


----------



## Wowmrswilson1

I was hoping this would be my month but Af has came in this morning :cry:


----------



## Godsjewel

Have you ever watched a movie about Fort Knox? If so, youve seen the huge chunks of gold stacked floor to ceiling surrounded by armed guards with really sour looks on their faces. What if I offered you a stack of these golden chunks? I dont mean one or two. I mean a stack so huge that it would take an armored car to get it to your house. Id even throw in a couple of the sour-faced guards in with the deal.

Heres the catch! You have to choose whether to accept my gift of all this gold or choose to remain in your current battle with infertility. If you take the gold, your infertility fight will end and you will conceive as easily as anyone else. If you refuse the gold and instead accept the gift of remaining infertile, the gold will return to Fort Knox and youll not see it again. I realize that you probably think Im either crazy, or that Im typing this Daily Double Portion at 3AM and have gotten myself really confused. This is not a typo! You choose the gift of gold and you lose the infertility. You choose the gift of infertility and you lose the gold. Whats it going to be?

Ill bet you didnt even have to consider your answer, did you? Id take the gold! Give me perfect fertility and Ill throw these ovulation predictors away! 

What a mistake that would be! Do you realize that the trial you face with infertility is teaching you precious lessons that God can use for the rest of your life? This season, though it is a most difficult one, is producing in you gifts more precious than gold? Read with me in the book of 1 Peter:

In this you greatly rejoice, even though now for a little while, if necessary, you have been distressed by various trials, so that the proof of your faith, being more precious than gold which is perishable, even though tested by fire, may be found to result in praise and glory and honor at the revelation of Jesus Christ; 
1 Peter 1:6-7

In the midst of your fight to be a mother, its hard to find any joy in infertility. If you cried yourself to sleep last night it may feel impossible to you today to think of rejoicing through such sorrow. But friend, this trial that seems to envelope you and your precious husband will shape and mold your faith in a way nothing else can. 

Id like you to do something if you will. Journal a description of your faith today. Dont try to make it sound like something its not. If your faith is strong, describe it as such. If you feel like the weakest of the weak in the arena of faith, be honest about it. Tell how your faith helps you cope when you start a period. What happens to your faith when another cousin conceives? What about those times when it feels like your faith failed you? Write it out and save it somewhere youll be able to find it later. 

When your struggle with infertility is completed, and you hold your baby in your arms, or you hold childless contentment close to your heart, find that journaled story again. Read the story of your faith. Remind yourself what it was like for you today when you were devastated at every period. You'll realize that after your struggle with infertility your faith has grown. Read again what it felt like when your heart questioned Gods plan. Youll realize that as you learned to trust Him through the babyless months and years, part of His plan has become clearer to you. Then take an account of your faith in your new life, post-infertility. I guarantee youll find a stronger, deeper more mature faith. Youll be amazed at how God works through these crucial events you face today. 

Life can seem impossible for you to bear sometimes. Maybe today is one of those time. If it is, just hold on, friend. God finds it necessary for a little while, to allow you to be distressed by the trials you face. He hasnt forgotten you. Hes just shaping you. This trial will prove your faith, which is more precious that all the gold Fort Knox has ever held. Youll stand in awe of Gods work one day. And youll rejoice.


----------



## Godsjewel

Good morning and Happy Friday!

What a beautiful day the Lord has made! Thank you Lord for waking us up this morning to enjoy this day.

I know some of you can't get on BnB all the time or have trouble with the private message feature on here, so if you ever want to chat or need to message me personally, feel free to email me at [email protected]. 

My "door" is always open and I pray that I can continue to be used by God.

:hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

MummyWant2be said:


> i just wanted to update you all that i lost my beanie at only 5weeks :cry: i'm still so sad and i have prayed about it, and want to start trying again...:cry: please pray for me so that god leads me in the right path...
> 
> :cry:

I'm so sorry to hear that! :hugs::hugs: I'm praying for you, for healing and that God shows you His will in your life. Our little ones are now up in heaven waiting for us and it will just make getting to heaven that much sweeter one day.

We are planning on trying again right away too, though I had a missed miscarriage and am still waiting for everything to finish. It feels right for us too. 

If you ever need to talk, feel free to PM me. :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

Wowmrswilson1 said:


> I was hoping this would be my month but Af has came in this morning :cry:

:hugs::hugs: I'll be praying next month is it for you! :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Wowmrswilson1 said:


> I was hoping this would be my month but Af has came in this morning :cry:

I'm sorry dear, praying God's comfort surrounds you.


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> Hello lovely ladies. It has been quite awhile since I have posted here. This trying to conceive journey has been a roller coaster for me and at time I feel I need to step away as to not drive myself too crazy. I continue to struggle with finding peace and believe that God will bless me with a child at the right time. I have had a couple of friends tell me the last week or two that they are pregnant or pregnant again and I am trying to be the best friend possible and be happy for them, but it has been hard. I hate wanting this so much!!
> 
> Anyway the rest of life is going well. I am working hard to lose some weight and focusing on my new promotion at work!
> 
> How is everything with all of you?! I hope that everybody is doing wonderfully and I hope to be around more often! :flower:

Welcome back! :hugs: Sometimes it's good to take a step back and collect yourself. How's everything since school?


----------



## BRK06

MummyWant2be said:


> i just wanted to update you all that i lost my beanie at only 5weeks :cry: i'm still so sad and i have prayed about it, and want to start trying again...:cry: please pray for me so that god leads me in the right path...
> 
> :cry:

I'm sorry Sweetie :cry: I'm praying for you too! My angel was the same age... We started trying again after my first AF. God will lead you through this, and we are all here for you too :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Wowmrswilson1 said:


> I was hoping this would be my month but Af has came in this morning :cry:

:hugs: :hugs: One day she will get the message that she isn't welcome!! I'm sorry Hun...I'll keep you in prayer!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Have you ever watched a movie about Fort Knox? If so, youve seen the huge chunks of gold stacked floor to ceiling surrounded by armed guards with really sour looks on their faces. What if I offered you a stack of these golden chunks? I dont mean one or two. I mean a stack so huge that it would take an armored car to get it to your house. Id even throw in a couple of the sour-faced guards in with the deal.
> 
> Heres the catch! You have to choose whether to accept my gift of all this gold or choose to remain in your current battle with infertility. If you take the gold, your infertility fight will end and you will conceive as easily as anyone else. If you refuse the gold and instead accept the gift of remaining infertile, the gold will return to Fort Knox and youll not see it again. I realize that you probably think Im either crazy, or that Im typing this Daily Double Portion at 3AM and have gotten myself really confused. This is not a typo! You choose the gift of gold and you lose the infertility. You choose the gift of infertility and you lose the gold. Whats it going to be?
> 
> Ill bet you didnt even have to consider your answer, did you? Id take the gold! Give me perfect fertility and Ill throw these ovulation predictors away!
> 
> What a mistake that would be! Do you realize that the trial you face with infertility is teaching you precious lessons that God can use for the rest of your life? This season, though it is a most difficult one, is producing in you gifts more precious than gold? Read with me in the book of 1 Peter:
> 
> In this you greatly rejoice, even though now for a little while, if necessary, you have been distressed by various trials, so that the proof of your faith, being more precious than gold which is perishable, even though tested by fire, may be found to result in praise and glory and honor at the revelation of Jesus Christ;
> 1 Peter 1:6-7
> 
> In the midst of your fight to be a mother, its hard to find any joy in infertility. If you cried yourself to sleep last night it may feel impossible to you today to think of rejoicing through such sorrow. But friend, this trial that seems to envelope you and your precious husband will shape and mold your faith in a way nothing else can.
> 
> Id like you to do something if you will. Journal a description of your faith today. Dont try to make it sound like something its not. If your faith is strong, describe it as such. If you feel like the weakest of the weak in the arena of faith, be honest about it. Tell how your faith helps you cope when you start a period. What happens to your faith when another cousin conceives? What about those times when it feels like your faith failed you? Write it out and save it somewhere youll be able to find it later.
> 
> When your struggle with infertility is completed, and you hold your baby in your arms, or you hold childless contentment close to your heart, find that journaled story again. Read the story of your faith. Remind yourself what it was like for you today when you were devastated at every period. You'll realize that after your struggle with infertility your faith has grown. Read again what it felt like when your heart questioned Gods plan. Youll realize that as you learned to trust Him through the babyless months and years, part of His plan has become clearer to you. Then take an account of your faith in your new life, post-infertility. I guarantee youll find a stronger, deeper more mature faith. Youll be amazed at how God works through these crucial events you face today.
> 
> Life can seem impossible for you to bear sometimes. Maybe today is one of those time. If it is, just hold on, friend. God finds it necessary for a little while, to allow you to be distressed by the trials you face. He hasnt forgotten you. Hes just shaping you. This trial will prove your faith, which is more precious that all the gold Fort Knox has ever held. Youll stand in awe of Gods work one day. And youll rejoice.

This made me think of that part in the book about how we usually yield or give up right before relief or the answer to our prayer comes... We gotta stick it out!


----------



## BRK06

Happy Saturday, Ladies! :)

https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/860c1ed2.jpg


----------



## PrincessBree

BRK06 said:


> Happy Saturday, Ladies! :)
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/860c1ed2.jpg

Hahahahaha thankYou Jesus lol x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Love it Kim! Made me laugh :D


----------



## rquanborough

Sorry I haven't been around in a while. Last month was always going to be a bust with hubby on night shift. Now I'm working shifts as well and all over the place so not able to temp. No idea exactly when I o'd but some symptoms this week. AF should be due this sat or sun so will just have to see. Last cycle was 30 days though. FF is predicting AF week Wednesday but don't think that's right. It's including the 39 day cycle in the average but pretty sure that was an abberation.


----------



## HisGrace

MummyWant2be said:


> i just wanted to update you all that i lost my beanie at only 5weeks :cry: i'm still so sad and i have prayed about it, and want to start trying again...:cry: please pray for me so that god leads me in the right path...
> 
> :cry:

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss. I pray that God's peace that surpasses all understanding is with you during this difficult time.


----------



## MummyWant2be

2 Timothy 4:7
I have fought the good fight, I have finished the race, I have kept the faith
Max: I sit a few feet from a man on death row. Jewish by birth. Tentmaker by trade. Apostle by calling. His days are marked. Do you have family, Paul?
Paul: I have none.
Max: What about your health?
Paul: My body is beaten and tired.
Max: Do you have friends?
Paul: I do, but some have turned back.
Max: What do you have, Paul? No belongings. No family. Criticized by some. Mocked by others. What do you have, Paul? (I sit back quietly and watch. Paul rolls his hand into a fist. He looks at it. I look at it. What is he holding? What does he have?
Paul: I have my faith. Its all I have. But its all I need. I have kept the faith. (Paul leans back against the wall of his cell and smiles).
Max: Faith is trusting what the eye cant see!


----------



## stevens2010

MummyWant2Be I'm so sorry for your MC. Praying for God's comfort and guidance in your life and also for your OH. :hugs:

My period arrived so I'm going on to round 4 of Clomid.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Thanks hun - and good luck jhopefully this is your last cycle and ur BFP is just around:hugs:


----------



## stevens2010

Thank you. :)


----------



## Godsjewel

rquanborough said:


> Sorry I haven't been around in a while. Last month was always going to be a bust with hubby on night shift. Now I'm working shifts as well and all over the place so not able to temp. No idea exactly when I o'd but some symptoms this week. AF should be due this sat or sun so will just have to see. Last cycle was 30 days though. FF is predicting AF week Wednesday but don't think that's right. It's including the 39 day cycle in the average but pretty sure that was an abberation.

Hi dear, welcome back :flower:

Praying that everything works out for you and hubby.


----------



## Godsjewel

Waiting for Gods plan is one of the hardest aspects of infertility. We want a baby, and we want a baby NOW! We grow tired of waiting month after month after year after year. It seems that everyone around us has a baby whenever they decide its time, yet we have turned more calendar pages than we care to remember and our wombs and our nurseries remain silent. We believe in God. We believe He has a magnificent plan for us. What is God waiting for?

Over and over again in Scripture we see phrases such as in due time or when the fullness of time was come. God orchestrates events in our lives and He knows not only how to bring these things to pass, but when? We get impatient. God says wait. We feel like giving up. God says His strength is perfect in our weakness. We dont understand why God wont bless us with a baby. Perhaps its just not time yet!

When a baby is born prematurely, there are catastrophic results. Many times the baby simply cannot survive, and hearts are broken. Other times the baby may survive but with physical and developmental battles that must be fought for a lifetime. At the very least, the baby struggles to achieve the development outside of the womb that should have occurred in the womb. I pray that if your heart carries the scars of a premature birth, that God grants you added strength and grace when days are hard. What a poignant example of what happens when a plan is unfolded prematurely.

What if God allowed plans to unfold before His perfect timing? What if God had allowed the waters of the Red Sea to stand on edge the day before Moses led the people of Israel to its shores? They would not have survived. What if God had allowed Elizabeth to conceive John the Baptist in her youth, when she no doubt had asked Him for a baby? He would not have been ready at the right time to proclaim the coming of the Messiah! 

What about your life? What if God had allowed you to meet your husband a couple of years before you met him? I have joked with my husband that if I had met him in our teen years instead of in our late twenties, I would have been afraid of him, and he would have thought I was such a geek! God knew how to get us ready for each other, and He knew just the moment we needed to lock eyes for the first time. All the prayers I prayed wanting to meet my husband did not fall on deaf ears. God just knew it wasnt time.

Have you ever wondered how Gods timing comes into play in your desire for a baby? Perhaps its not that God is telling you no, perhaps He is simply saying not yet. What if God grants life in your womb in the coming months? You can rest assured that there is a purpose and a plan for that child that God has divinely laid out for him or her. There will be other people whose lives need the impact that only your child can bring. There are works to be done that no one else could carry out. What if your child was conceived in your timing rather than in Gods perfect timing? Would these plans be carried out the way God designed? Would you even conceive the same child? There are so many variables in play! Why not let God carry you until your due time arrives?

Theres an old song that seems to be playing every time I turn around these days! Hes an On-Time God! Yes, He is! The lyrics say He may not come when you want Him, but Hell be there right on time! Trust Gods plan for your life. Understand that just because youre not hearing from Him when you want doesnt mean He has turned deaf ears to your cry. It may mean that He is waiting until just the right events unfold, just the right time to show you your role in His plan.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies, I know I've been away from this thread for awhile but I stop by every now and then to see how everyones doing. And sarah I. Just needed to say thank you for that last post. I reallly needed that today. Been having a really rough couple weeks.


----------



## Godsjewel

Mattsgirl said:


> Hey ladies, I know I've been away from this thread for awhile but I stop by every now and then to see how everyones doing. And sarah I. Just needed to say thank you for that last post. I reallly needed that today. Been having a really rough couple weeks.

Wow, it has been awhile :flower: Definitely glad you are still stopping by when you can.

Yes, that was a message for me too. God has really been showing me lately that I need to "let go and let God". He wants me to give Him all of my attention and not worry about the things of life. He has a plan layed out for each of us and we just need to trust in Him and His timing.


----------



## beckysprayer

Mattsgirl said:


> Hey ladies, I know I've been away from this thread for awhile but I stop by every now and then to see how everyones doing. And sarah I. Just needed to say thank you for that last post. I reallly needed that today. Been having a really rough couple weeks.

I'm sorry to hear you have had a bad couple of weeks, but I'm glad to see you around again. We are all praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

I'm still waiting for my body to finish miscarrying naturally. I've had a horrible headache all day and a burning backache so I'm hoping that means everything is getting started, though I'm terrified of it starting at work. I've been praying that God brings this to a close soon so I'm hopeful that it will!

I also just found out my cat probably has cancer and if he does will need to be put down. What a terrible month :cry:


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> I'm still waiting for my body to finish miscarrying naturally. I've had a horrible headache all day and a burning backache so I'm hoping that means everything is getting started, though I'm terrified of it starting at work. I've been praying that God brings this to a close soon so I'm hopeful that it will!
> 
> I also just found out my cat probably has cancer and if he does will need to be put down. What a terrible month :cry:

I'm sorry sweetie. I pray that this ends soon and that your fur baby will be ok.


----------



## MummyWant2be

beckysprayer said:


> I'm still waiting for my body to finish miscarrying naturally. I've had a horrible headache all day and a burning backache so I'm hoping that means everything is getting started, though I'm terrified of it starting at work. I've been praying that God brings this to a close soon so I'm hopeful that it will!
> 
> I also just found out my cat probably has cancer and if he does will need to be put down. What a terrible month :cry:

:hugs::hugs: praying that god comforts you in this trying time hun :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Be still and know that I am God.
Psalm 46:10

Whats been the biggest decision youve had to face in trying to have a baby? Has it been the decision to seek medical treatment or not? Telling people or keeping your struggle private? Have you had to consider whether you need to take a break this month from your attempts to conceive or just try one more time? Some decisions must be made quickly, other take time and contemplation. It can seem like your life is a constant barrage of questions demanding answers. Youve searched for answers, yet you come up empty handed. Perhaps God is saying to you today be still.

The psalm that houses this verse is actually a song written for a choir director. Since was once a choir director, I love this! The song begins by proclaiming that God is our refuge, our strength and our help when trouble comes. The lyrics tell of earthquakes, mountains slipping into the sea, and of wars among the nations. The comfort comes in knowing that God is God and He chooses to be with us. In the midst of turmoil and confusion, we can lay down our worries and know that God is the one true and living God.

Infertility can cause such chaos in your heart. It seems you think of conception and nothing else. Sometimes you just get so tired of having to make all the right choices! Should I see this doctor or find another one? How much weight should I gain/lose? Instead of childbearing being a beautiful and intimate event in the natural course of a marital relationship, it becomes a series of decisions and schedules that must be kept, and it can feel tumultuous! God says be still.

Be still and know that God is God. Be still and rest in the knowledge that He loves you and has a magnificent plan. Let your heart be still and know that God knows your desire for a baby. Be still and know that He can heal your body of the diseases that hinder reproduction. Be still and know that the God of the universe chooses to be involved in your life, even through the struggle with infertility. You dont have to panic even when life doesnt pan out the way you dreamed it would because God is still God and He is with us as our stronghold. 

Be still and know that I am God.


----------



## Godsjewel

What's everyone been up to? Seems like the thread has been very quiet lately, possibly you ladies are on vacation???

Praying and believing God is going to do good things in all of our lives during the remainder of this year. I know God will be blessing some with a BFPs and others with strength to make it through each month.

Thank you Lord for loving each one of us with an everlasting love and showing us your grace and mercy. I'm so grateful for your peace that has filled my heart and I ask that what you have done for me, you will also do for others. In your precious name I pray...AMEN!


----------



## Shellvz

Hey :)

I am now in my 12 month (6 month of actively ttc, 6 month ntnp) and so last week visited Dr for first time. Currently mid cycle so have to wait 2 more weeks to begin fertility tests.

Feeling nervous about tests and results but looking forward to potential answers.

My friend has organised a group of women to pray over me tomorrow night. She contacted me to say she had a vision of this happening and felt led to make it happen. I haven't told my friends very much about our struggle to conceive as they are all busy with their babies and pregnancies. I am the only one left without children.

I decided that if this was a vision from God then I don't want to miss out - so off I go tomorrow. Time will tell!


----------



## Godsjewel

Shellvz said:


> Hey :)
> 
> I am now in my 12 month (6 month of actively ttc, 6 month ntnp) and so last week visited Dr for first time. Currently mid cycle so have to wait 2 more weeks to begin fertility tests.
> 
> Feeling nervous about tests and results but looking forward to potential answers.
> 
> My friend has organised a group of women to pray over me tomorrow night. She contacted me to say she had a vision of this happening and felt led to make it happen. I haven't told my friends very much about our struggle to conceive as they are all busy with their babies and pregnancies. I am the only one left without children.
> 
> I decided that if this was a vision from God then I don't want to miss out - so off I go tomorrow. Time will tell!

I'm glad your going and hopefully will get some answers, but no matter what the results are, remember we serve a mighty God who can do the impossible :thumbup:

That is so awesome, what a wonderful group of friends...that blesses my heart. Please come back and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Godsjewel

Waiting is one of the most difficult things to do, whether we're waiting for an airline flight, a phone call or an answered prayer. We become impatient and wonder why everyone else is holding us up and keeping us from getting what we want. It seems like the more we want something, the harder it is to wait - and we even get impatient with God!

But we have to remember that God's timing is different than our own. He sees things from a different perspective and sees the whole picture, not just what we want, but what is best for us in the grand plan for our lives. All is part of a divine order and will be done in its own right and proper time. Of course, when we are hoping, praying and waiting for something, it's easy to forget this. After all, waiting is "remaining inactive in one place while expecting something." And being inactive means feeling powerless and at the mercy of the world - nobody likes that feeling. But we must keep in mind God's greater plan and his perfect timing:

"We know that all things work together for good for those who love God, who are called according to His purpose." 
Romans 8:28

"Trust in Him at all times, O people." 
Psalm 62:8

What are YOU Waiting For?
What are you waiting for in your life? A new job, financial security, healing, a baby, a restored marriage? It seems that no matter where we are in our lives, we are waiting for something in the future. Our lives are never stagnant; if we are moving forward, there is always something to expect or wait for around the next bend in the road of our lives.

There are many stories of "waiting" in the Bible. In some stories, the waiting seemed to last forever, while others only waited a few intense moments. The key to waiting is not the length of time but how we handle the wait. The Bible teaches us that we should "wait on the Lord." We must look with confidence and expectation toward the future, trusting that God will fulfill our waiting in good and proper time.

There are three actions that will help you wait on the Lord patiently and with faith, knowing and believing that He will help:

1. Trust - If we doubt God's willingness to hear and answer our prayer, we may begin to feel bitter when we think God has heard our prayer but is silent. Scripture teaches us that God is unchangeable, which means He is the same yesterday, today and tomorrow and we can always rely on Him to provide the best possible path for our lives! God said that He will never leave us or forsake us. If He seems silent now, it is because He has another plan, different timing or a way to answer our prayer that has not been revealed to us yet. We must trust in His plan.

2. Resist - We must resist the temptation to take matters into our own hands. Patience is powerful. Having patience is essential in many circumstances and the Holy Spirit is here to fill us with this patience when we feel we cannot wait another minute on God. The safest place we can rest is in God's Will. When we rest here, resisting temptation is easy.

3. Pray - How many times have you given a prayer request to God and felt He was deaf? During these times, you need to keep on praying, but pray the right way. God always answers our prayers, but it may not be the way we want Him or expect Him to. It may be a yes, a no or something better. When we don't immediately get the answer we want, we have a tendency to repeat the same prayer over and over until we either lose our voice or simply give up. After we have given our need to the Lord, we must turn our request into a "Thank you," and an attitude of expectancy, and say, "Not my will, but Yours, Lord." When we thank the Lord in advance for answering our prayers, it is an active display of our faith that demonstrates to God our confident expectation that His awesome power will provide for us.

This Prayer can help you as you wait on God's perfect timing:

Dear Heavenly Father,
I have been waiting for ________________ for so long now, and I come before You today to ask your help. I pray that You will increase my faith and patience so that I will put my whole trust in your perfect timing and plan for my life. I will put my complete trust in You with confidence and eager expectation of Your answer, whatever that answer may be and whenever that answer may come.

Thank you that you are always with me.

Thank you that You hear my prayers and will answer in Your time and in Your way. You, Lord, are without limits.

Thank You for Your unfailing word and that You always keep Your promises to me.

I believe with my heart, mind and soul Your plan for my life is the best one possible and I thank You for Your answer.

Being in Your will is the safest place I can ever reside.
In Jesus' name, Amen.

We affirm God's Perfect Timing . Trusting in God, to see His will and perfect order unfold in our lives.


----------



## Godsjewel

My story of infertility has caused me to change and grow in ways that I could have never imagined. My husband and I married young, and a few years later we decided to start a family. We had always wanted many children and we wanted them quickly. After a year with no pregnancy, we hesitantly did some fertility testing and our doctor thought we should try artificial insemination. We went in with full hope, yet each month left us a little more hopeless and angry.

Before we had even started our infertility journey my view of God was extremely negative and this just enforced that. To me, this proved that God; who could easily make a pregnancy happen, did not love me and could care less about how I was feeling. My heart was breaking, and we were encouraged to look into stronger treatments. At this time in my life, I was also seeking counseling and I had told my Christian counselor that I did not want to include God in my process of healing. I could figure things out without Him. Yet even when I had rejected God He did not reject me, and He allowed us to find this small church with many women who had been through infertility themselves. These women took me under their wing and loved on me in ways that I had never been loved. He used these women to reveal Himself to me, and to give me an experience with Him that I had longed for my entire life. God showed me through the many talks I had with these ladies as well as my counselor, that there was a place in His heart just for me that no one else could ever fill. As a broken woman, I longed for that kind of relationship and the thought that it could be true made me question my whole opinion of God. God showed me that when He had created my church, my counselor, and these amazing women who had been where I am, He had me in mind. Part of why He created them was just for me. He knew I would be going through infertility even before I was born, and He knew I would need these certain people in my life to love me and help me, in a time when I would not allow Him to. I had never thought about God creating someone with me in mind, with the purpose of reaching out to me. I felt overwhelmed with Gods love.

It was a few months after this that we did our first round of IVF, and I just knew that after God had finally got my attention He would give me my baby. It was as if I had passed a test, or reached a milestone that I wouldnt have reached without infertility and now I just knew I was ready and had passed the test. But He didnt. Our first round failed, and I was devastated. I couldnt understand how a God who loved me could allow me to hurt like this. But this same God again surrounded me with people to walk with me through the pain. We did another round of IVF, and to our surprise I had a positive pregnancy test! We were ecstatic to say the least. But when we went in for the blood test it was again negative, and the doctor said our embryo stopped implanting. I couldnt understand how we could be allowed to go through this. The pain felt unbearable and all I wanted was a child. I felt lost, hurt and hopeless. The emotions inside me didnt know where to go, and I couldnt seem to see anything else in my life except the pain. My heart felt like it was in a million pieces and being walked on by those around me who so easily got pregnant. A good friend of mine told me God is big enough to handle my emotions. I have held onto that. Even if I cannot talk to Him for a few weeks, of if I am so hurt that I scream the most awful things to Him, He loves me and He created me, and He can handle my feelings.

Over the past few months, God has given me a peace that I never thought possible while still not having my baby. I have been through things that I have never imagined I could get through. Feelings that I never thought I would have to process and decisions that I never thought my husband and I would have to make. I really believe if I can give myself all of the shots that go along with IVF, I can do anything! We are now in the process of adopting and I am so excited about it. I am amazed at how God has used me in situations, and at how I have grown while facing such challenging times and emotions. I have a confidence that I have never felt before, and I have a love for God that is incredible which still amazes me because I still do not have a child. It is so crazy to think that God can withhold my biggest dream and I have grown to love Him more for it. It doesnt make sense, but we serve a God whose ways are not our ways. I always try to remind myself that even though so many people have children, I have a relationship with Christ that many people will never get to experience because it is only gained by going through such brokenness, and I believe infertility is one of the hardest things a person can go through because it is so constant. I have had to learn to trust God with my biggest dream, being a mother, and to completely give that dream to Him to fulfill. And I believe He will! 

--Angela Mantzey


----------



## Godsjewel

I heard this song for the first time today and wanted to share the lyrics.

I'm waiting
I'm waiting on You, Lord
And I am hopeful
I'm waiting on You, Lord
Though it is painful
But patiently, I will wait

I will move ahead, bold and confident
Takeing every step in obedience
While I'm waiting
I will serve You
While I'm waiting
I will worship
While I'm waiting
I will not faint
I'll be running the race
Even while I wait

I'm waiting
I'm waiting on You, Lord
And I am peaceful
I'm waiting on You, Lord
Though it's not easy
But faithfully, I will wait
Yes, I will wait
I will serve You while I'm waiting
I will worship while I'm waiting
I will serve You while I'm waiting
I will worship while I'm waiting
I will serve you while I'm waiting
I will worship while I'm waiting on You, Lord


----------



## rquanborough

Ladies having a tough few days and really not enjoying the thought of doing 2 nights work now. Not really enjoying the new work and starting to prefer the day time shifts. Have no real idea when to test this time round or even if it's worth it. Been really trying not to symptom spot but feeling really crappy. Period could be due this weekend although ff says middle of next week on averages. Because of the working situation not been able to temp this cycle. Just feeling really down and out of sorts this evening and needing to let of steam with people who know that we are trying and won't share things with everyone they know


----------



## Mattsgirl

beckysprayer said:


> I'm still waiting for my body to finish miscarrying naturally. I've had a horrible headache all day and a burning backache so I'm hoping that means everything is getting started, though I'm terrified of it starting at work. I've been praying that God brings this to a close soon so I'm hopeful that it will!
> 
> I also just found out my cat probably has cancer and if he does will need to be put down. What a terrible month :cry:

I am so sorry for what you're going through his month. We had to put my cat down a couple years ago and that was terrible. So I can't imagine going through that while going through a miscarriage. You are definitely in my prayers. As is everyone on this thread.


----------



## Godsjewel

rquanborough said:


> Ladies having a tough few days and really not enjoying the thought of doing 2 nights work now. Not really enjoying the new work and starting to prefer the day time shifts. Have no real idea when to test this time round or even if it's worth it. Been really trying not to symptom spot but feeling really crappy. Period could be due this weekend although ff says middle of next week on averages. Because of the working situation not been able to temp this cycle. Just feeling really down and out of sorts this evening and needing to let of steam with people who know that we are trying and won't share things with everyone they know

I'm sorry your having a tough time :hugs:

What I have learned through this that even when you can't temp or chart and things are just not going as planned, to just have fun with your hubby and enjoy this time you have with one another. As long as your intimate often, the sperm can live from 2-5 days.

Praying that you start to feel better soon :flower:


----------



## PrincessBree

I've been stalking this thread which I stumbled on-this lady had experienced 14 years of infertility and 6 losses,3 of which were ectopic and 3 were miscarriages.And then one day her niece who already had a child rang to ask if she could legally adopt the baby she had just had because she wasn't coping and within a few weeks she had her baby and she has been his mommy since that day!check out her thread it's just a beautiful story and to me it says that God has a plan it might not be the plan that we have but He has one all the same to give us the desires of our heart.Sometimes I feel as though I want God to do things my way but I guess I'm learning that I can only really find peace in submitting to His will whatever that looks like.

This woman I guess she never imagined her story of pain would end off like that but it ended with such joy and a beautiful little boy.I guess today I just want to confess to the Lord that whatever path or plan He has for me I am open to it whatever the plan may be xx

Check out her thread 
https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...avier-gift-ive-been-waiting.html#post8716109]


----------



## BRK06

rquanborough said:


> Sorry I haven't been around in a while. Last month was always going to be a bust with hubby on night shift. Now I'm working shifts as well and all over the place so not able to temp. No idea exactly when I o'd but some symptoms this week. AF should be due this sat or sun so will just have to see. Last cycle was 30 days though. FF is predicting AF week Wednesday but don't think that's right. It's including the 39 day cycle in the average but pretty sure that was an abberation.

It's ok! We're glad to hear from you whenever you can. I'm sorry to hear about you and hubby's crazy shifts... Hopefully it gets settled again soon! My AF is "scheduled" to appear this weekend too. Praying she gets the memo this month and stays home!!! :haha:

I'll be praying for God's healing touch on you... Feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Mattsgirl said:


> Hey ladies, I know I've been away from this thread for awhile but I stop by every now and then to see how everyones doing. And sarah I. Just needed to say thank you for that last post. I reallly needed that today. Been having a really rough couple weeks.

Welcome back! :hugs: Hang in there Sis... I don't know what you have going on, but praying for you just the same. We're all here for you!


----------



## BRK06

beckysprayer said:


> I'm still waiting for my body to finish miscarrying naturally. I've had a horrible headache all day and a burning backache so I'm hoping that means everything is getting started, though I'm terrified of it starting at work. I've been praying that God brings this to a close soon so I'm hopeful that it will!
> 
> I also just found out my cat probably has cancer and if he does will need to be put down. What a terrible month :cry:

You poor thing :( Praying that God gives you the strength to get through this part. I'm sorry to hear about your cat :cry: I'll say a prayer for him too :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> What's everyone been up to? Seems like the thread has been very quiet lately, possibly you ladies are on vacation???
> 
> Praying and believing God is going to do good things in all of our lives during the remainder of this year. I know God will be blessing some with a BFPs and others with strength to make it through each month.
> 
> Thank you Lord for loving each one of us with an everlasting love and showing us your grace and mercy. I'm so grateful for your peace that has filled my heart and I ask that what you have done for me, you will also do for others. In your precious name I pray...AMEN!

AMEN!! Thank you Sis! :hugs:

I've been pretty busy keeping my 2 yr old nephew during the daytime. :wacko: He's a good boy, but keeps me on my toes! I was trying to read through earlier and he grabbed the phone, tossed it to the side and replaced it with a Lego truck saying, "Here Bim! Truck!" :haha: Silly boy...


----------



## BRK06

Shellvz said:


> Hey :)
> 
> I am now in my 12 month (6 month of actively ttc, 6 month ntnp) and so last week visited Dr for first time. Currently mid cycle so have to wait 2 more weeks to begin fertility tests.
> 
> Feeling nervous about tests and results but looking forward to potential answers.
> 
> My friend has organised a group of women to pray over me tomorrow night. She contacted me to say she had a vision of this happening and felt led to make it happen. I haven't told my friends very much about our struggle to conceive as they are all busy with their babies and pregnancies. I am the only one left without children.
> 
> I decided that if this was a vision from God then I don't want to miss out - so off I go tomorrow. Time will tell!

Wow!! Please let us know how it went! I think it's sweet that your friend did that for you :)


----------



## BRK06

It's a little long, but it's Joyce Meyer, so it's good! :thumbup:



We all want good things to happen in our lives, but too often we want it now...not later. When it doesn't happen that way, we are tempted to ask, "When, God, when?" Most of us need to grow in the area of trusting God instead of focusing on the "when" question. If you're missing joy and peace, you're not trusting God. If your mind feels worn out all the time, you're not trusting God.

The tendency to want to know about everything that's going on can be detrimental to your Christian walk. Sometimes knowing everything can be uncomfortable and can even hurt you. I spent a large part of my life being impatient, frustrated and disappointed because there were things I didn't know. God had to teach me to leave things alone and quit feeling that I needed to know everything. I finally learned to trust the One who knows all things and accept that some questions may never be answered. We prove that we trust God when we refuse to worry.

God wants us to live by discernmentrevelation knowledge, not head knowledge. It's difficult to exercise discernment if you're always trying to figure out everything. But when you're willing to say, "God, I can't figure this out, so I'm going to trust You to give me revelation that will set me free," then you can be comfortable in spite of not knowing. Trusting God often requires not knowing how God is going to accomplish what needs to be done and not knowing when He will do it. We often say God is never late, but generally He isn't early either. Why? Because He uses times of waiting to stretch our faith in Him and to bring about change and growth in our lives.

Wait With Patience

We spend a lot of time in our lives waiting because change is a process. Many people want change, but they don't want to go through the waiting process. But the truth is, waiting is a givenwe are going to wait. The question is, are we going to wait the wrong or right way? If we wait the wrong way, we'll be miserable; but if we decide to wait God's way, we can become patient and enjoy the wait. It takes practice, but as we let God help us in each situation, we develop patience, which is one of the most important Christian virtues. Patience is a fruit of the Spirit (see Galatians 5:22). It's developed only under trial, so we must not run from difficult situations. But let endurance and steadfastness and patience have full play and do a thorough work, so that you may be [people] perfectly and fully developed [with no defects], lacking in nothing (James 1:4).

As we develop patience, the Bible says we finally feel completely satisfiedlacking nothing. Even our relationship with God involves progressive changes. My relationship with God is so much different now than it was in the early days of my Christian experience. It is not nearly as emotionally exciting...and yet it is better. Every change I've gone through has made me more mature, solid and well-grounded. We learn to trust God by going through many experiences that require trust. By seeing God's faithfulness over and over, we let go of trusting ourselves, and gradually we place our trust in Him. Looking at it like this, it is easy to see how timing plays an important part in learning to trust God. If He did everything we asked for immediately, we would never grow and develop. Timing and trust work side by side.

Accept God's Timing
God gives us hopes and dreams for certain things to happen in our lives, but He doesn't always allow us to see the exact timing of His plan. Although frustrating, not knowing the exact timing is often what keeps us in the program. There are times when we might give up if we knew how long it was going to take, but when we accept God's timing, we can learn to live in hope and enjoy our lives while God is working on our problems. We know that God's plan for our lives is good, and when we entrust ourselves to Him, we can experience total peace and happiness.

The book of Genesis tells the story of Joseph, who waited many years for the fulfillment of the dream God had given him. He was falsely accused and imprisoned before the time came for him to do what God had shown him he was to do. Exodus 13:17-18 tells us that God led the Israelites the longer, harder way on their journey to the Promised Land because He knew they were not yet ready to go in. There had to be time for their training, and they had to go through some very trying situations. They wasted a lot of time wondering about God's timing, but God never failed to take care of them and show them what He wanted them to do. The same is true in our lives. It was many years after I received my call from God in February of 1976 before I finally began to see major fulfillment of what God had called me to do. God's training period simply requires us to do what He tells us to do when He tells us to do it...without questioning or trying to figure everything out.

Learn to Rely on God
Proverbs 16:9 says, "A man's mind plans his way, but the Lord directs his steps and makes them sure." Proverbs 20:24 says, "Man's steps are ordered by the Lord. How then can a man understand his way?" When God directs our paths, He sometimes leads us in ways that don't make sense to us so we're not always going to understand everything. If we try to reason out everything, we will experience struggle, confusion and miserybut there is a better way. Proverbs 3:5-6 says, Lean on, trust in, and be confident in the Lord with all your heart and mind and do not rely on your own insight or understanding. In all your ways know, recognize, and acknowledge Him, and He will direct and make straight and plain your paths. This sounds so simple, yet too many people make the mistake of trying to figure everything out themselves. Most of us have spent our lives trying to take care of ourselves, but when we accept Christ as our Savior, we must learn to trust our lives to His care. When we do, we can say with the psalmist, ...I trusted in, relied on, and was confident in You, O Lord; I said, You are my God. My times are in Your hands...(Psalm 31:14-15).

First Peter 5:5 tells us that ...God sets Himself against the proud (the insolent, the overbearing, the disdainful, the presumptuous, the boastful)[and He opposes, frustrates, and defeats them], but gives grace (favor, blessing) to the humble. Anyone who thinks they're a self-made man or woman has a rude awakening coming because Jesus said, ...apart from Me [cut off from vital union with Me] you can do nothing (John 15:5). Humility is a covering that draws the help of God into our lives to protect us. When we humble ourselves by saying, "God, I don't know what to do, but I'm trusting You," God gets in gear to help us. God won't allow us to succeed at anything unless we're leaning and relying on Him. But when we humble ourselves under the mighty hand of God, in due time, He will exalt us (see 1 Peter 5:6). "Due time" is God's time, when God knows we're ready, not when we think we're ready. The sooner we understand and accept that, the sooner God can work His plan in our lives.

From Seedtime to Harvest
Ecclesiastes 3:1 tells us: To everything there is a season, and a time for every matter or purpose under heaven. This lets us know that we all don't live in the same season at the same time. You should never be jealous of someone who is enjoying harvest while you're still in the planting season. Remember, they had to go through a season of planting just as you are. Seeing the results they are enjoying should be an encouragement to you. Understand and trust that God is doing the very best for you in your present season. Seedtime represents learning the will of God. Each time I choose God's will instead of my own, I'm planting a good seed that will eventually bring a harvest in my life. If you want to be victorious, you cannot afford to get pulled into the world's system, doing what you feel like doing. James 1:21 tells us what we should do: ...get rid of all uncleanness and the rampant outgrowth of wickedness, and in a humble (gentle, modest) spirit receive and welcome the Word which implanted and rooted [in your hearts] contains the power to save your souls.

Your soul is your mind, your will and your emotions. When the Word gets rooted in there and begins to change your mind, it begins to heal your emotions and turn your will away from self-will and onto doing the will of God. Living out of one's own soul is equivalent to staying in the wilderness. When my flesh is finally crucified and I get out of my soul and into doing the will of God, that's when I enter the promised land. The promised land is knowing who you are in Christ, knowing how to fellowship with Him, enjoying His presence, and having peace, contentment and joy. Between seedtime and harvest comes a time of waiting. After a seed is planted, the heat, moisture and pressure of the ground finally cause the outer hull to crack open. Then roots shoot down, digging their way through the ground. It takes time for this to happen, and it takes place underground. Above the ground, you can't tell anything is happening. That's the way our lives are. After we plant seeds of obedience, we feel like nothing is happening, but all kinds of things are happening inside where we can't see. And like the seed that finally bursts through the ground with a beautiful green shoot, our seeds of obedience finally break forth into a beautiful manifestation of God in our lives.

When harvesttime comes, the desires of your heart begin to manifestbondages fall off of you and you see your dreams come to pass. You see your kids changing and your family getting saved. Prosperity, favor, promotion, honor, and all kinds of good things come out in the open where they can be seen. In harvesttime, more than ever before, you hear from God, you enjoy His presence, and you're led by the Spirit. Blessings begin to chase you down the street, and joy and calm delight become your normal mood. Are you tired of waiting for harvesttime in your life? Are you frustrated, crying out, "When, God, when?" Then you need to understand that God's timing is often a mystery. He doesn't do things on our timetable. Yet His Word promises that He will not be late, not one single day. But these things I plan won't happen right away. Slowly, steadily, surely, the time approaches when the vision will be fulfilled. If it seems slow, do not despair, for these things will surely come to pass. Just be patient! They will not be overdue a single day! (Habakkuk 2:3 TLB).

God causes things to happen at exactly the right time! Your job is not to figure out when, but to make up your mind that you won't give up until you cross the finish line and are living in the radical, outrageous blessings of God! The more you trust Jesus and keep your eyes focused on Him, the more life you'll have. Trusting God brings life. Believing brings rest. So stop trying to figure everything out, and let God be God in your life.


----------



## Godsjewel

22...And He said to His disciples, "For this reason I say to you, do not worry about your life, as to what you will eat; nor for your body, as to what you will put on.
23 "For life is more than food, and the body more than clothing.
24 "Consider the ravens, for they neither sow nor reap; they have no storeroom nor barn, and yet God feeds them; how much more valuable you are than the birds!
25 "And which of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life's span?
26 "If then you cannot do even a very little thing, why do you worry about other matters?
27 "Consider the lilies, how they grow: they neither toil nor spin; but I tell you, not even Solomon in all his glory clothed himself like one of these.
28 "But if God so clothes the grass in the field, which is alive today and tomorrow is thrown into the furnace, how much more will He clothe you? You men of little faith!
29 "And do not seek what you will eat and what you will drink, and do not keep worrying.
30 "For all these things the nations of the world eagerly seek; but your Father knows that you need these things.
31 "But seek His kingdom, and these things will be added to you.
32 "Do not be afraid, little flock, for your Father has chosen gladly to give you the kingdom.

Luke 12:22-32

Are you a worrier? Do you worry what people think about you? Do you worry that you worry too much? Do you worry that you dont worry enough? Worry can be a heavy burden to carry on your journey through infertility.

As infertile couples, there are many issues that we face that other people dont even consider. For example, the dreaded baby shower! Other people get an invitation to a baby shower and the only complaint they have is that they dont have time to run to the store to pick up a gift! The woman who struggles with infertility knows whats inside the envelope as soon as she sees it in the mailbox. It weighs at least 1,000 pounds as she carries it inside! She has to sit down and cry for a few minutes before she garners enough strength to open it up and read it. What makes it worse is that the shower is for her sister. She forces herself to read the happy news, and writes the date and time down on her calendar, right next to the reminder that she has another appointment for blood work on the same day. As she wipes her eyes and blows her nose, she wonders how shell make it through another baby shower. Oh, shell go! Itll kill her, but shell go. Why? She worries what people would think if she didnt go to her little sisters baby shower. She worries that her mom would get angry or that her sister would get her feelings hurt if she didnt go. She worries that her family would think she didnt love her new niece if she stays away. She worries that shell be viewed as selfish if she forces herself to go, but cries the whole time. She just worries. 

She worries about her future too. She worries about where the money will come from for her next round of treatment. She worries that the medicine wont work as well this time. She worries that the strain is going to be too much on her marriage. She worries that if she is never able to conceive, that she and her husband wont be able to agree on whether or not to adopt. She worries that if they cant agree on adoption, that they will never have children. She worries that she will die alone. She just worries. 

Do you realize that the very same God who said to you Do not kill, and Do not steal, also says to you Do not worry? He says not to worry because not only does worry weigh you down and make you fearful, worry does nothing to help the situation. And which of you by worrying can add a single hour to his lifes span? How beautiful it is for God to tell you not to worry. He can do this because He is the One who can make right all the wrongs in your life. He has all power and authority in Heaven and in earth and He tells you not to worry. He even hold authority over infertility, and He tells you not to worry. Fertility-challenged sister, do not worry!

In Luke 12, some men approached Jesus and were asking Him to settle a dispute among family members regarding an inheritance. They were worried about their financial future. Along with teaching them that their worth didnt lie in the possessions they owned, Jesus assured them that for a child under His keeping, worry had no place. 

Wouldnt you have loved to have been there? Ill bet a raven flew overhead and Jesus must have pointed skyward and said Look at those ravens, fellas. Theyre not worried about what theyll eat today. God feeds them. Dont you know youre worth so much more! Maybe there were lilies growing wild in the fields where He was teaching that day when He said to His listeners Hey guys! Youve heard about Solomon. Even his finest robes couldnt compare to these lilies. Wanna know why? Because God clothes them. Hell take care of you too. 

He says the same to you today. Dont worry, daughter. I know the desires of your heart. You feel all alone in this struggle, but Im right there with you. Ill take care of you through it all. You simply dont have to worry. Whatever Gods plan is for you, He tells you not to worry because He is fully capable of taking care of you throughout the entirety of His plan. From start to finish, you are under His care, so you can find rest. 

Does that mean everything will be easy sailing? Not necessarily. But we know that God has known every day of your life from beginning to end (Psalm 139:16), and He is fully capable of seeing you through good days and bad, happy times and sad. No matter what you face, whether it is pregnancy, miscarriage, adoption, joy, sorrow, or any combination thereof, God is able to see you through. And because He is able to see you through, He says to you, dont worry.


----------



## Shellvz

BRK06 said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> Hey :)
> 
> I am now in my 12 month (6 month of actively ttc, 6 month ntnp) and so last week visited Dr for first time. Currently mid cycle so have to wait 2 more weeks to begin fertility tests.
> 
> Feeling nervous about tests and results but looking forward to potential answers.
> 
> My friend has organised a group of women to pray over me tomorrow night. She contacted me to say she had a vision of this happening and felt led to make it happen. I haven't told my friends very much about our struggle to conceive as they are all busy with their babies and pregnancies. I am the only one left without children.
> 
> I decided that if this was a vision from God then I don't want to miss out - so off I go tomorrow. Time will tell!
> 
> Wow!! Please let us know how it went! I think it's sweet that your friend did that for you :)Click to expand...

Went to my friends house last night at 8pm for prayer. There were 4 of us altogether. Got home at 11pm feeling a lot lighter, cleaner and better.

They gave me words of knowledge and Bible verses that God had given them for me then prayed for me. Dealt with some bad attitudes, wrong thinking and deep hurts that I was carrying. 

Addressed fear, defeat, helplessness, anger, unforgiveness, shame and other like spirits which have been tormenting my thought life.

Ended with praying a blessing over me and my womb, speaking a child into being and protection from the plans of the devil.

It was good. I was surprised by how affected my thought life had been by negativity. I had given up hope. I was weary of believing and hoping and then being disappointed.


----------



## Godsjewel

Shellvz said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> Hey :)
> 
> I am now in my 12 month (6 month of actively ttc, 6 month ntnp) and so last week visited Dr for first time. Currently mid cycle so have to wait 2 more weeks to begin fertility tests.
> 
> Feeling nervous about tests and results but looking forward to potential answers.
> 
> My friend has organised a group of women to pray over me tomorrow night. She contacted me to say she had a vision of this happening and felt led to make it happen. I haven't told my friends very much about our struggle to conceive as they are all busy with their babies and pregnancies. I am the only one left without children.
> 
> I decided that if this was a vision from God then I don't want to miss out - so off I go tomorrow. Time will tell!
> 
> Wow!! Please let us know how it went! I think it's sweet that your friend did that for you :)Click to expand...
> 
> Went to my friends house last night at 8pm for prayer. There were 4 of us altogether. Got home at 11pm feeling a lot lighter, cleaner and better.
> 
> They gave me words of knowledge and Bible verses that God had given them for me then prayed for me. Dealt with some bad attitudes, wrong thinking and deep hurts that I was carrying.
> 
> Addressed fear, defeat, helplessness, anger, unforgiveness, shame and other like spirits which have been tormenting my thought life.
> 
> Ended with praying a blessing over me and my womb, speaking a child into being and protection from the plans of the devil.
> 
> It was good. I was surprised by how affected my thought life had been by negativity. I had given up hope. I was weary of believing and hoping and then being disappointed.Click to expand...

Thank you for sharing that with us. What an awesome blessing :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Today we are blessed to share another personal testimony from someone who has walked the difficult journey through infertility. Brittany Smith shares from her heart to yours to encourage you to never give up. Thank you, Brittany, for your willingness to reach out to others and share how God never, ever left you, even in your darkest days.

If you had asked me before May 2009 to give my testimony, I wouldnt know what to talk about. I used to tell God that I never really struggled with anything. I couldnt relate to those who did. Well, God changed all that. In May of 2009, my husband and I agreed it was time to have a baby. We made 3 years of marriage that June and had plenty of time being us. I was secretly hoping to get pregnant right away, while Justin was hoping it would take a few months. I always had it in the back of my head that it would be a struggle to get pregnant. Thank you God for forewarning my spirit. 

After 70+ days of stopping my birth control pills, I had my first cycle. Another 80+ passed before my second. After over another 80 days without a cycle, I phoned my OB/GYN. I knew something was wrong and I wanted to figure it out sooner, rather than later. After a few tests, I was told I was insulin resistant. I was given meds to induce a cycle every month, but nothing to make me ovulate. Hey, isnt the point of trying to get pregnant, that you have to ovulate first? I didnt waste much time seeing a fertility specialist when I felt my OB/GYN was missing the point. After one ultrasound, I was diagnosed with PCOS. We started Clomid with my next cycle. I was so excited we had figured it out and I was hoping for twins! Well, 5 perfect Clomid cycles later (perfect in every way except never a positive pregnancy test), 3 of those being with IUI, we hadnt had our answer. I was devastated! Lord, how can this be? I would ask. I have never done anything wrong, I have always been a good kid, I have never strayed from you. Why do I deserve this? We decided to give fertility treatments a rest. Our next option of injectibles cost a lot more and I couldnt handle any more emotional stress. My thoughts were that if I gave God time to allow me to become pregnant without fertility treatments, He would get all the glory.

The next month, (Sept. 2010) my husband heard a word from God concerning the month of March. We both assumed that meant I would get pregnant that month. So, I didnt worry the next few months when I had negative pregnancy tests. But when March, April, and May passed without a positive pregnancy test, I got angry with God. I felt he had let me down. I even cried out God, I gave you plenty of time! This isnt fair! This is when I hit rock bottom. I was on the brink of clinical depression. My husband was such a strong support for me and He reminded me that God had not forgotten us. We decided and felt at peace about starting fertility treatments again, this time more aggressive. We were tired of waiting; we were ready for our baby! 

We met with our fertility doctor in early June 2011. We discussed that after our 5 year anniversary trip later that month, we would start a round of injectibles. Of course, I brought 2 tests on our trip just in case. I was expecting my next period to fall on our anniversary, June 25th. Instead, I was late. Three days later, I took both tests and saw words I had NEVER seen before PREGNANT. I couldnt believe it. When I did the math, according to my ovulation day, I was due MARCH 3rd 2012. This is the March my husband had heard about. God told us all along; however, we interpreted it wrong. When we were down to our last straw, when we told God we were through with waiting on Him, He showed up strong and mighty and proved to us that He is still in control. I am so grateful that I serve a God who loves me even when I question and doubt Him. His love for me is truly unconditional! This is the testimony He wanted for my life. 

I was told many times by God, that my difficult road to pregnancy was not punishment for something I did. It was so that I can help others to get through their infertility journeys. He had to give me something to be able to relate to others. I learned a lot about myself, my husband, and my God since May 2009. If I could go back in time, I wouldnt change a thing. Every day and step was ordained by God. Ladies, He doesnt disappoint. We all have different stories and struggles, because God wants to use us all in a unique way. My prayer is that, through this trying time in your life, you all find a comfort and peace that only God can give.


----------



## me222

Beckysprayer and Mummywanttobe, I'm deeply sorry. I just prayed for us all. I'm brought to tears at the moment because it hurts that those on this thread who were pregnant have had miscarriages. I'm deeply sorry and my heart goes out to each of you. May we encourage each other and comfort each other with the comfort God gives us. And even those of us who have never had that BFP, my heart goes out to us too. This suffering isn't joyful, but may God help us be joyful in Him through this long season of ttc. Much love to you all.


----------



## me222

Hi again...
Was just wondering about the whole fertility testing? Anyone give me the rundown on what happens, how they felt, etc with doing fertility testing? 
My husband and I are against the sperm testing if it involves pleasing himself in a room...we'd rather be given a condom to take a sample in. Sorry if tmi. I just need to know what others think of all this? Are drs willing to allow this? How long does fertility testing last? 
This is almost our 19th month of ttc and we're thinking of tests. But, we don't want to take drugs or anything: just want tests to see if they can find out what's wrong and then we'll continue down the alternative natural path (naturopath, herbs, etc.).


----------



## Shellvz

me222 said:


> Hi again...
> Was just wondering about the whole fertility testing? Anyone give me the rundown on what happens, how they felt, etc with doing fertility testing?
> My husband and I are against the sperm testing if it involves pleasing himself in a room...we'd rather be given a condom to take a sample in. Sorry if tmi. I just need to know what others think of all this? Are drs willing to allow this? How long does fertility testing last?
> This is almost our 19th month of ttc and we're thinking of tests. But, we don't want to take drugs or anything: just want tests to see if they can find out what's wrong and then we'll continue down the alternative natural path (naturopath, herbs, etc.).

In Australia, we have the choice to bring sperm sample in with us or produce sample there. He could use condom and then put that specimen in jar and bring in with you.


----------



## BRK06

Shellvz said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> Hey :)
> 
> I am now in my 12 month (6 month of actively ttc, 6 month ntnp) and so last week visited Dr for first time. Currently mid cycle so have to wait 2 more weeks to begin fertility tests.
> 
> Feeling nervous about tests and results but looking forward to potential answers.
> 
> My friend has organised a group of women to pray over me tomorrow night. She contacted me to say she had a vision of this happening and felt led to make it happen. I haven't told my friends very much about our struggle to conceive as they are all busy with their babies and pregnancies. I am the only one left without children.
> 
> I decided that if this was a vision from God then I don't want to miss out - so off I go tomorrow. Time will tell!
> 
> Wow!! Please let us know how it went! I think it's sweet that your friend did that for you :)Click to expand...
> 
> Went to my friends house last night at 8pm for prayer. There were 4 of us altogether. Got home at 11pm feeling a lot lighter, cleaner and better.
> 
> They gave me words of knowledge and Bible verses that God had given them for me then prayed for me. Dealt with some bad attitudes, wrong thinking and deep hurts that I was carrying.
> 
> Addressed fear, defeat, helplessness, anger, unforgiveness, shame and other like spirits which have been tormenting my thought life.
> 
> Ended with praying a blessing over me and my womb, speaking a child into being and protection from the plans of the devil.
> 
> It was good. I was surprised by how affected my thought life had been by negativity. I had given up hope. I was weary of believing and hoping and then being disappointed.Click to expand...

What a blessing! It's amazing what God reveals to us when we release all that to him. I'm glad you shared that with us! Thank you :)


----------



## BRK06

me222 said:


> Hi again...
> Was just wondering about the whole fertility testing? Anyone give me the rundown on what happens, how they felt, etc with doing fertility testing?
> My husband and I are against the sperm testing if it involves pleasing himself in a room...we'd rather be given a condom to take a sample in. Sorry if tmi. I just need to know what others think of all this? Are drs willing to allow this? How long does fertility testing last?
> This is almost our 19th month of ttc and we're thinking of tests. But, we don't want to take drugs or anything: just want tests to see if they can find out what's wrong and then we'll continue down the alternative natural path (naturopath, herbs, etc.).

Most places I know allow you to use a collection condom as long as you get the sample to the lab within the 20-30 min time frame. I had mixed feelings about the testing...(We've done the sperm analysis, HSG, MRI, ultrasound, countless blood tests) I thought I was going to explode if they told me one more thing was wrong, but I'm glad we went through with it, because they found a couple things that could have been pretty serious if we had left them unchecked. It's all in what you feel comfortable with!


----------



## PrincessBree

me222 said:


> Beckysprayer and Mummywanttobe, I'm deeply sorry. I just prayed for us all. I'm brought to tears at the moment because it hurts that those on this thread who were pregnant have had miscarriages. I'm deeply sorry and my heart goes out to each of you. May we encourage each other and comfort each other with the comfort God gives us. And even those of us who have never had that BFP, my heart goes out to us too. This suffering isn't joyful, but may God help us be joyful in Him through this long season of ttc. Much love to you all.

Hun thank you so much for posting this it's like Gods love was in every sentence and I really felt the comfort of God through reading this what a blessing you are to us I thank God for your life and pray with you that one day soon you will see that BFP that you are waiting for.Blessings to you xx


----------



## me222

Shellvz said:


> me222 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again...
> Was just wondering about the whole fertility testing? Anyone give me the rundown on what happens, how they felt, etc with doing fertility testing?
> My husband and I are against the sperm testing if it involves pleasing himself in a room...we'd rather be given a condom to take a sample in. Sorry if tmi. I just need to know what others think of all this? Are drs willing to allow this? How long does fertility testing last?
> This is almost our 19th month of ttc and we're thinking of tests. But, we don't want to take drugs or anything: just want tests to see if they can find out what's wrong and then we'll continue down the alternative natural path (naturopath, herbs, etc.).
> 
> In Australia, we have the choice to bring sperm sample in with us or produce sample there. He could use condom and then put that specimen in jar and bring in with you.Click to expand...

That's a relief to know! Thank you, Shellvz. Does it have to be a specialised condom? How fresh does the sperm have to be? Like, do you be intimate and then go to the doctor's office/patholigist straight away?


----------



## me222

BRK06 said:


> me222 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again...
> Was just wondering about the whole fertility testing? Anyone give me the rundown on what happens, how they felt, etc with doing fertility testing?
> My husband and I are against the sperm testing if it involves pleasing himself in a room...we'd rather be given a condom to take a sample in. Sorry if tmi. I just need to know what others think of all this? Are drs willing to allow this? How long does fertility testing last?
> This is almost our 19th month of ttc and we're thinking of tests. But, we don't want to take drugs or anything: just want tests to see if they can find out what's wrong and then we'll continue down the alternative natural path (naturopath, herbs, etc.).
> 
> Most places I know allow you to use a collection condom as long as you get the sample to the lab within the 20-30 min time frame. I had mixed feelings about the testing...(We've done the sperm analysis, HSG, MRI, ultrasound, countless blood tests) I thought I was going to explode if they told me one more thing was wrong, but I'm glad we went through with it, because they found a couple things that could have been pretty serious if we had left them unchecked. It's all in what you feel comfortable with!Click to expand...

Thanks Kim! eek! a 20-30 min time frame...talk about lack of privacy in that people know what you're doing..ugh. What do you mean by they found a couple of things that could have been pretty serious? How'd they treat those things? if that's okay to ask? Did you have a female dr examine you?


----------



## me222

PrincessBree said:


> me222 said:
> 
> 
> Beckysprayer and Mummywanttobe, I'm deeply sorry. I just prayed for us all. I'm brought to tears at the moment because it hurts that those on this thread who were pregnant have had miscarriages. I'm deeply sorry and my heart goes out to each of you. May we encourage each other and comfort each other with the comfort God gives us. And even those of us who have never had that BFP, my heart goes out to us too. This suffering isn't joyful, but may God help us be joyful in Him through this long season of ttc. Much love to you all.
> 
> Hun thank you so much for posting this it's like Gods love was in every sentence and I really felt the comfort of God through reading this what a blessing you are to us I thank God for your life and pray with you that one day soon you will see that BFP that you are waiting for.Blessings to you xxClick to expand...


Thansk Bree. Hugs! How are you? How's everything going? Praying for you. I am deeply sorry again. Lots of love to you. 
It's amazing how all of us can get attached to each other and really want to know how each other are going. I think it's the fellowship in Jesus that we all share on this thread that really binds us together as well as the suffering of ttc.


----------



## BRK06

me222 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me222 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again...
> Was just wondering about the whole fertility testing? Anyone give me the rundown on what happens, how they felt, etc with doing fertility testing?
> My husband and I are against the sperm testing if it involves pleasing himself in a room...we'd rather be given a condom to take a sample in. Sorry if tmi. I just need to know what others think of all this? Are drs willing to allow this? How long does fertility testing last?
> This is almost our 19th month of ttc and we're thinking of tests. But, we don't want to take drugs or anything: just want tests to see if they can find out what's wrong and then we'll continue down the alternative natural path (naturopath, herbs, etc.).
> 
> Most places I know allow you to use a collection condom as long as you get the sample to the lab within the 20-30 min time frame. I had mixed feelings about the testing...(We've done the sperm analysis, HSG, MRI, ultrasound, countless blood tests) I thought I was going to explode if they told me one more thing was wrong, but I'm glad we went through with it, because they found a couple things that could have been pretty serious if we had left them unchecked. It's all in what you feel comfortable with!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kim! eek! a 20-30 min time frame...talk about lack of privacy in that people know what you're doing..ugh. What do you mean by they found a couple of things that could have been pretty serious? How'd they treat those things? if that's okay to ask? Did you have a female dr examine you?Click to expand...

Yeah, they don't make romance much of a possibility :haha: I know a few couples that lived too far from the lab that rented a hotel room close to it because they wanted to use a condom instead of a cup. They both took the day off and had a relaxing day, romantic dinner, etc.

Well, one of the "big" things they found was that I have cervical dysplasia, which is abnormal cells on the outside of the cervix. If it's bad enough, it can turn into cervical cancer. Mild dysplasia can usually go away on its own, but mine is still there, so I've had biopsies done and they're talking about doing a procedure which will remove all the abnormal cells.

In the beginning, I insisted on a female dr, but as time went on, and we kept moving, I had to see a couple of male drs. They've all been very professional though, and a female nurse or tech is ALWAYS present as well as my husband. I was worried about showing "the goods" to another man, but my husband worked in L&D/Postpartum for 5+ years, and when I asked him about looking at women's stuff all day, he said that it was just like looking at another body part. You see so many, you become desensitized... There isn't anything sexual about it. (Which is why, in this capacity, he doesn't mind the male drs.)

Sorry that was kind of long, I hope it helped a little. If there's anything else I can help with, feel free to ask or PM me anytime :)


----------



## beckysprayer

You ladies are all such a blessing! :hugs:

O taste and see that the Lord is good: blessed is the man that trusteth in Him. - Psalm 34:8


----------



## Shellvz

I spoke with my husband yesterday about an idea I had been toying with and he encouraged me to go ahead and make it happen.

Before today, I hadn't purchased any baby anythings because until there was a baby I didn't want to be upset looking at it. A reminder of loss instead of promise.

So today as a step of faith, a belief that I will get pregnant and have a baby or babies - I bought 2 little 0000 bond jumpsuits - one pink and one blue.

I don't know when I will be able to use them - but I am praying and believing that it will be sooner rather than later. Till then I am going to keep them in a drawer as a promise of children to come :)


----------



## PrincessBree

Shellvz said:


> I spoke with my husband yesterday about an idea I had been toying with and he encouraged me to go ahead and make it happen.
> 
> Before today, I hadn't purchased any baby anythings because until there was a baby I didn't want to be upset looking at it. A reminder of loss instead of promise.
> 
> So today as a step of faith, a belief that I will get pregnant and have a baby or babies - I bought 2 little 0000 bond jumpsuits - one pink and one blue.
> 
> I don't know when I will be able to use them - but I am praying and believing that it will be sooner rather than later. Till then I am going to keep them in a drawer as a promise of children to come :)

Go for it hunni,even the Bible say's that faith without works is dead lol xx

May God respond to your radical act of faith and give you a lil beany baby to put in the cute romper suits you bought xx


----------



## rquanborough

AF arrived today so out now this month.


----------



## Godsjewel

rquanborough said:


> AF arrived today so out now this month.

Big :hugs: for you!

I'm sorry dear, praying that you will find peace and comfort during this time. 

God is forever faithful and will never give you more than you can handle. Be encouraged today that even though we don't see anything happening, God is behind the scene doing something.


----------



## Godsjewel

I just have to share this with you.

I took Tay to watch the movie, The odd life of Timothy Green. If you havent heard of it, here is the synopsis
A childless couple bury a box in their backyard, containing all of their wishes for an infant. Soon, a child is born, though Timothy Green is not all that he appears.

Here is the conversation between Tay and I after we watched the movie.

Tay: Mom, we should do that.
Me: Do what Tay?
Tay: We should make a list of things we want the child to be like and plant it in our backyard.
Me: So you think if we do that a baby will grow in the garden?
Tay: Mom! Not from the garden, but you never know...anything is possible...never say never. So, when we get home can we make a list and bury it?
Me: What would you put on the list?
Tay: That he is smart, is good at sports and loves God.
Me: So you want a brother?
Tay: boy or girl, doesn't matter.
Me: Sure Tay, so how will we do it?
Tay: we will make the list, put it in a water bottle, bury it next to my plant in the backyard, water it and it will sprout!
Me: :)

Isn't the faith of a child priceless?


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Sarah that is so precious!


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Sarah that is so precious!

Isn't it?!? She had me bawling my eyes out on the way home from the movies with all this talk.


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> I just have to share this with you.
> 
> I took Tay to watch the movie, The odd life of Timothy Green. If you havent heard of it, here is the synopsis
> A childless couple bury a box in their backyard, containing all of their wishes for an infant. Soon, a child is born, though Timothy Green is not all that he appears.
> 
> Here is the conversation between Tay and I after we watched the movie.
> 
> Tay: Mom, we should do that.
> Me: Do what Tay?
> Tay: We should make a list of things we want the child to be like and plant it in our backyard.
> Me: So you think if we do that a baby will grow in the garden?
> Tay: Mom! Not from the garden, but you never know...anything is possible...never say never. So, when we get home can we make a list and bury it?
> Me: What would you put on the list?
> Tay: That he is smart, is good at sports and loves God.
> Me: So you want a brother?
> Tay: boy or girl, doesn't matter.
> Me: Sure Tay, so how will we do it?
> Tay: we will make the list, put it in a water bottle, bury it next to my plant in the backyard, water it and it will sprout!
> Me: :)
> 
> Isn't the faith of a child priceless?

Children make everything sound so simple!Gotta love it!!lol :-D


----------



## Godsjewel

But it is good for me to draw near to God: I have put my trust in the Lord GOD, that I may declare all thy works. Psalm 73:28 (KJV)

Before you knew infertility would be a part of your life, could you ever have imagined how profoundly it could impact ones life? You never knew you could hurt so badly over a baby that has yet to be conceived. You know that God must be working on you, but you cannot imagine what He must have planned. When the journey was new and fresh, you declared that you would remain faithful to Him throughout the ordeal and would trust Him through the unknown. But then calendar pages continued to turn and it got harder to trust His plan. You must decide whether or not you will trust Him now that your emotions dont line up with your original desire to serve. Will you draw near to the God whose plan you cannot understand or will you allow yourself to pull away. Maybe you should go blow out some candles. 

You see, I love to burn candles in my home. I have them in nearly every fragrance you can imagine, and light them up at any excuse. I have tall ones, short ones, tea light candles, pillar candles, tart candles--you name it! I love candles! Whenever I blow out one of my candles, I like to play with the melted wax while it is still soft. I guess there is still a lot of childlikeness in me, even in my 40s. For a few seconds after the flame is extinguished you can touch the wax right around the wick and roll it into soft little balls. It is warm and squishy and actually quite fun to play with--as long as you dont burn your fingers, that is. To be honest, when I play with the wax, it reminds me a lot of me.

You see, the wax is a lot like our hearts. When the wax is close to the flame, I can shape it the way I want it to be. If I want to roll it into a little ball, I can do so. The heat has made the wax malleable enough to change into the shape I desire. If I try to use a portion of wax that is further away from the flame, the wax breaks. It shatters and it is of no use to me anymore. I must use the wax closest to the flame. Throughout the struggle with infertility, you must stay close to your Savior. Keep your heart close to the heart of God so He can mold you into what He wants you to be. The heat of this battle is intense! Let Him work with you so that He can make of you what He knows you can become. If you pull away from Him, you will find that your heart will become cold and brittle, like the wax that is the furthest from the flame. The cold wax breaks and becomes brittle. Stay close to the flame. Stay close to the heart of God through your struggle with infertility.

And go light some candles!


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi Precious Women of God!

I hope this message finds everyone well.

I wanted to let you know that Tay and I have planted the bottle in our backyard with our hopes for a child as an act of faith. I want to challenge you to step out in some way and make an act of faith, whether it be buying baby clothes, a toy or planting your own faith seed in the ground I believe God loves it when we step out in faith believing that He is going to do something spectacular!


----------



## Shellvz

*Numbers 23:19*

New Living Translation (NLT)

19 God is not a man, so he does not lie.
He is not human, so he does not change his mind.
Has he ever spoken and failed to act?
Has he ever promised and not carried it through?


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> Hi Precious Women of God!
> 
> I hope this message finds everyone well.
> 
> I wanted to let you know that Tay and I have planted the bottle in our backyard with our hopes for a child as an act of faith. I want to challenge you to step out in some way and make an act of faith, whether it be buying baby clothes, a toy or planting your own faith seed in the ground I believe God loves it when we step out in faith believing that He is going to do something spectacular!

Amen may the Lord cause your seed of faith to bear much fruit!Xx


----------



## PrincessBree

Shellvz said:


> *Numbers 23:19*
> 
> New Living Translation (NLT)
> 
> 19 God is not a man, so he does not lie.
> He is not human, so he does not change his mind.
> Has he ever spoken and failed to act?
> Has he ever promised and not carried it through?

Amen wonderful version of this scripture thank you for posing this!!xx


----------



## Godsjewel

Trust in the LORD with all thine heart; and lean not unto thine own understanding. In all thy ways acknowledge him, and he shall direct thy paths.
Proverbs 3:5-6

I was nearing the end of time in college which meant I had to make some major decisions. I was so afraid of making a mistake. What if I chose the wrong path and was stuck in a career I hated for the rest of my life? What if I wasted all those years of study and all those thousands of dollars my parents and I had invested in my college career? I knew God had a plan for me, and I felt He was nudging me toward counseling, but I couldnt convince Him to tell me anything more specific. I really felt that I needed more information than He was willing to share, but I had a plan.

I decided, in all the wisdom of my 20s, that I would not get up from my knees until God revealed to me what His plan was for my life, and I meant that literally. I was going to physically stay in a kneeling position until I heard from Heaven. Im sure that if you listened closely, you probably could have heard Gods holy chuckle. I knelt down in honest, sincere prayer and asked God to reveal to me what He wanted me to do, and promised Him that I would begin to do whatever it was He had designed my life to accomplished. I asked Him if He wanted me to work with sexually abused children. No answer. Battered women? Silence. Go into private practice? Why wont you answer me, God? I need to know something. I eventually would have settled for even a word or two, but He remained silent. Apparently, I gave up and got up and went to bed. He didnt even whisper anything about infertility. Not until He let me live it. 

What if God had revealed to me that night what His high calling for my life had really been?
What would I have done? Would I have prepared for ministry the same way? Probably not. Ill bet I would have taken things into my own hands, deciding that I understood Gods plan, and tried to carry them out according to my own wisdom, rather than relying on His as He revealed His plan to me step by step. His plan would have scared me to death. I dont know if I could have handled it. Would I have accepted Jasons marriage proposal had I known that I carried three diseases that would delay his desire for a baby? Would I have asked him to support me through years of tears and frustrations when I knew he could have married someone else with whom the prospect of getting pregnant would have been exciting and joyous rather than frustrating and scary? What a tragedy that would have been! Im so thankful God didnt let me in on His plan. I know now He knew best after all.

Be patient when you wonder why God wont reveal His plan for your family. It sure seems like it would be easier if He would just reveal to you whether or not youll have a child, doesnt it? If He would give you a dream or a vision where He shows you yourself snuggling a precious little bundle with your husband beaming over your shoulder, and you hear His holy voice saying This is My will for you, you could endure the seemingly endless months of negative pregnancy tests. Youd know a baby would eventually come. Or if a prophet of God would just come to you and say God told me to tell you that youll be pregnant within a year, you could endure all those countless rounds of treatment, knowing the end results. However, most of us dont get these peeks into divine windows. If we knew His entire plan ahead of time, there would simply be no room for trust. Were called upon to place our faith in an unseen God who reveals His plan to us step by step. Yet He promises to make His plan known to you as you need to know. Your job is to acknowledge Him. To trust Him. To cry out to Him and to let Him guide you. Youre not called on to understand what Hes doing, or to grasp the totality of the work Hes doing in your life. Youre just called upon to trust Him. He really does know best after all.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Hi Precious Women of God!
> 
> I hope this message finds everyone well.
> 
> I wanted to let you know that Tay and I have planted the bottle in our backyard with our hopes for a child as an act of faith. I want to challenge you to step out in some way and make an act of faith, whether it be buying baby clothes, a toy or planting your own faith seed in the ground I believe God loves it when we step out in faith believing that He is going to do something spectacular!

I think that is awesome Sis! Does buying a baby Lakers Jersey count? :haha: Now Jr can wear his/hers when Dad does while watching the game :)


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Hi Precious Women of God!
> 
> I hope this message finds everyone well.
> 
> I wanted to let you know that Tay and I have planted the bottle in our backyard with our hopes for a child as an act of faith. I want to challenge you to step out in some way and make an act of faith, whether it be buying baby clothes, a toy or planting your own faith seed in the ground&#8230; I believe God loves it when we step out in faith believing that He is going to do something spectacular!
> 
> I think that is awesome Sis! Does buying a baby Lakers Jersey count? :haha: Now Jr can wear his/hers when Dad does while watching the game :)Click to expand...

Of course it counts!!! I can't wait to see the pic of the two of them in their jerseys someday:thumbup:


----------



## beckysprayer

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Hi Precious Women of God!
> 
> I hope this message finds everyone well.
> 
> I wanted to let you know that Tay and I have planted the bottle in our backyard with our hopes for a child as an act of faith. I want to challenge you to step out in some way and make an act of faith, whether it be buying baby clothes, a toy or planting your own faith seed in the ground I believe God loves it when we step out in faith believing that He is going to do something spectacular!
> 
> I think that is awesome Sis! Does buying a baby Lakers Jersey count? :haha: Now Jr can wear his/hers when Dad does while watching the game :)Click to expand...

The baby jersey will be so cute on your little one :thumbup:



Shellvz said:


> I spoke with my husband yesterday about an idea I had been toying with and he encouraged me to go ahead and make it happen.
> 
> Before today, I hadn't purchased any baby anythings because until there was a baby I didn't want to be upset looking at it. A reminder of loss instead of promise.
> 
> So today as a step of faith, a belief that I will get pregnant and have a baby or babies - I bought 2 little 0000 bond jumpsuits - one pink and one blue.
> 
> I don't know when I will be able to use them - but I am praying and believing that it will be sooner rather than later. Till then I am going to keep them in a drawer as a promise of children to come :)

Great idea! Can't wait to see if you get to use the blue or the pink first (or both at the same time if it is twins!) :happydance:



Godsjewel said:


> Hi Precious Women of God!
> 
> I hope this message finds everyone well.
> 
> I wanted to let you know that Tay and I have planted the bottle in our backyard with our hopes for a child as an act of faith. I want to challenge you to step out in some way and make an act of faith, whether it be buying baby clothes, a toy or planting your own faith seed in the ground I believe God loves it when we step out in faith believing that He is going to do something spectacular!

Tay sounds like such a sweet girl and it is surely a testament to her having such a wonderful mother to show her the way! :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

I think I finally started miscarrying! :happydance::happydance: Such a weird thing to be happy over, but I have been having cramps and

Spoiler
dark brown discharge for the past couple hours
 (so sorry, TMI I know). I'm praying this is it and that I don't need a D&C. :thumbup:

Thank you Jesus for this answer to my prayers! :happydance:


----------



## Shellvz

beckysprayer said:


> I think I finally started miscarrying! :happydance::happydance: Such a weird thing to be happy over, but I have been having cramps and
> 
> Spoiler
> dark brown discharge for the past couple hours
> (so sorry, TMI I know). I'm praying this is it and that I don't need a D&C. :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you Jesus for this answer to my prayers! :happydance:

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> I think I finally started miscarrying! :happydance::happydance: Such a weird thing to be happy over, but I have been having cramps and
> 
> Spoiler
> dark brown discharge for the past couple hours
> (so sorry, TMI I know). I'm praying this is it and that I don't need a D&C. :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you Jesus for this answer to my prayers! :happydance:

Thank you Lord for touching my sister, I know this is only going to be part of her testimony. 

Love you sis and praying for you.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Hi Precious Women of God!
> 
> I hope this message finds everyone well.
> 
> I wanted to let you know that Tay and I have planted the bottle in our backyard with our hopes for a child as an act of faith. I want to challenge you to step out in some way and make an act of faith, whether it be buying baby clothes, a toy or planting your own faith seed in the ground I believe God loves it when we step out in faith believing that He is going to do something spectacular!
> 
> I think that is awesome Sis! Does buying a baby Lakers Jersey count? :haha: Now Jr can wear his/hers when Dad does while watching the game :)Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it counts!!! I can't wait to see the pic of the two of them in their jerseys someday:thumbup:Click to expand...

Me either!!! I'll definitely have to share with you ladies :)


----------



## BRK06

beckysprayer said:


> I think I finally started miscarrying! :happydance::happydance: Such a weird thing to be happy over, but I have been having cramps and
> 
> Spoiler
> dark brown discharge for the past couple hours
> (so sorry, TMI I know). I'm praying this is it and that I don't need a D&C. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Thank you Jesus for this answer to my prayers! :happydance:

No worries, Sis! There isn't any such thing as TMI here! :haha: Bizarre as it seems to be glad for something like that, I'm praying this is it too! I'd hate for you to have to go for a d&c. Keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

beckysprayer said:


> I think I finally started miscarrying! :happydance::happydance: Such a weird thing to be happy over, but I have been having cramps and
> 
> Spoiler
> dark brown discharge for the past couple hours
> (so sorry, TMI I know). I'm praying this is it and that I don't need a D&C. :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you Jesus for this answer to my prayers! :happydance:

I know exactly how you feel. So glad you didn't have to get a D&C.


----------



## Godsjewel

Can you imagine what Peter must have felt as he walked on the water toward Jesus? In that moment, his life was a living testament to the ability of the Christ! But his confidence apparently was short-lived. Go with me to the raging waters and lets see what happened.

Verse 30 of Matthew 14 says that even though Peter had experienced an amazing life changing event, when Peter saw the winds howling about him, he became frightened again and started to sink. For one moment, he took his eyes off of Jesus and the storm began to overtake him. For one instant, he looked at the turmoil surrounding his life and didnt see Jesus standing calmly on top of the same waves that were threatening to destroy him. For one split second, Peter felt the fear and felt the concrete beneath him turn to water, and he began to sink.

As you journey through grief, you may really identify with Peter. Youve found yourself in a massive storm, but youve been able to see Jesus walking toward you. At His command, you take a step of faith and climb out of the boat, trusting Him every step of the way. For a moment, the storm is not overtaking you. For a moment, the hurt seems to diminish, if only a little. For a moment, the embrace of love conquers the embrace of sorrow, the waters begin to recede and you begin to believe youre going to make it!

But then you hear a young mother call her living child by your dead childs name. The ground beneath you begins to give way. Perhaps everywhere you turn someone else is pregnant and having a perfectly routine pregnancy. A tidal wave of grief pummels you. A news reporter tells another story of an unwanted baby being ripped from the womb, when you would have given everything you own to keep your baby in yours. The winds are beginning to howl and you are beginning to sink. If so, youve just become a modern day Peter!

When Peter began to sink, he did the best thing he ever could have done. Peter cried out to Jesus. Lord, save me! Peter knew he could not save himself. More importantly, Peter knew that Jesus could! If you are finding yourself sinking again, do as Peter did. Cry out to Jesus. Jesus, my heart is hurting so badly! Jesus! I dont know if Im going to survive! Jesus! My marriage is falling apart! Jesus! Jesus! Jesus! Save me!

Look what Jesus did when Peter cried out to Him. The very first word in verse 31 says it all: Immediately. Immediately Jesus stretched out His hand and took hold of him! Jesus didnt stand there with His hands on His hips and wait for Peter to confess every wrongdoing. He didnt wait for him to lay out a five-point plan as to how he would do differently next time. Jesus saw His child in trouble and immediately He stretched out His hand and pulled him to the surface once again. If you are sinking in dread or fear, cry out to Jesus. He didnt love Peter more than He loves you! Hell immediately grab hold of you. And heres the best partHell never let go!

As you keep reading through the end of this story, you will not find where Jesus let go of Peters hand. He didnt pull him up out of the water, brush His hands off and push Peter into the boat. No! There is no record of Jesus letting go of his hand. Let this sink deep into your spirit. Jesus will not let go of your hand. He knows you cannot survive your miscarriage alone. He refuses to let go. Even if your faith has wavered like Peters did. Even if the storm is raging at insane levels. Jesus refuses to let go.


Taken from When Love & Sorrow Embrace:The Sufficiency of Gods Grace Through the Heartache of Miscarriage by Beth Forbus


----------



## stevens2010

Godsjewel said:


> Can you imagine what Peter must have felt as he walked on the water toward Jesus? In that moment, his life was a living testament to the ability of the Christ! But his confidence apparently was short-lived. Go with me to the raging waters and lets see what happened.
> 
> Verse 30 of Matthew 14 says that even though Peter had experienced an amazing life changing event, when Peter saw the winds howling about him, he became frightened again and started to sink. For one moment, he took his eyes off of Jesus and the storm began to overtake him. For one instant, he looked at the turmoil surrounding his life and didnt see Jesus standing calmly on top of the same waves that were threatening to destroy him. For one split second, Peter felt the fear and felt the concrete beneath him turn to water, and he began to sink.
> 
> As you journey through grief, you may really identify with Peter. Youve found yourself in a massive storm, but youve been able to see Jesus walking toward you. At His command, you take a step of faith and climb out of the boat, trusting Him every step of the way. For a moment, the storm is not overtaking you. For a moment, the hurt seems to diminish, if only a little. For a moment, the embrace of love conquers the embrace of sorrow, the waters begin to recede and you begin to believe youre going to make it!
> 
> But then you hear a young mother call her living child by your dead childs name. The ground beneath you begins to give way. Perhaps everywhere you turn someone else is pregnant and having a perfectly routine pregnancy. A tidal wave of grief pummels you. A news reporter tells another story of an unwanted baby being ripped from the womb, when you would have given everything you own to keep your baby in yours. The winds are beginning to howl and you are beginning to sink. If so, youve just become a modern day Peter!
> 
> When Peter began to sink, he did the best thing he ever could have done. Peter cried out to Jesus. Lord, save me! Peter knew he could not save himself. More importantly, Peter knew that Jesus could! If you are finding yourself sinking again, do as Peter did. Cry out to Jesus. Jesus, my heart is hurting so badly! Jesus! I dont know if Im going to survive! Jesus! My marriage is falling apart! Jesus! Jesus! Jesus! Save me!
> 
> Look what Jesus did when Peter cried out to Him. The very first word in verse 31 says it all: Immediately. Immediately Jesus stretched out His hand and took hold of him! Jesus didnt stand there with His hands on His hips and wait for Peter to confess every wrongdoing. He didnt wait for him to lay out a five-point plan as to how he would do differently next time. Jesus saw His child in trouble and immediately He stretched out His hand and pulled him to the surface once again. If you are sinking in dread or fear, cry out to Jesus. He didnt love Peter more than He loves you! Hell immediately grab hold of you. And heres the best partHell never let go!
> 
> As you keep reading through the end of this story, you will not find where Jesus let go of Peters hand. He didnt pull him up out of the water, brush His hands off and push Peter into the boat. No! There is no record of Jesus letting go of his hand. Let this sink deep into your spirit. Jesus will not let go of your hand. He knows you cannot survive your miscarriage alone. He refuses to let go. Even if your faith has wavered like Peters did. Even if the storm is raging at insane levels. Jesus refuses to let go.
> 
> 
> Taken from When Love & Sorrow Embrace:The Sufficiency of Gods Grace Through the Heartache of Miscarriage by Beth Forbus

Thank you for this, I needed to read that today. :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Thank you for that, Sis! Sometimes I feel just like Peter... So amazing that Jesus is always there to pick us up when we fall! :thumbup:


----------



## BRK06

https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/9CED3DAD-398F-4B6E-A143-A936E1B16317-14666-00001DF76ED6D14B.jpg


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/9CED3DAD-398F-4B6E-A143-A936E1B16317-14666-00001DF76ED6D14B.jpg

Love This!!!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi ladies :wave:

I haven't posted for ages, but just thought I'd comment on the 'faith step' challenge and say that DD and I went shopping today and picked out a gorgeous little summer dress in a newborn size. I had planned to also get a boy's shirt but honestly could not find ANYTHING in newborn size, and my 2 year old basically told me she is getting a sister anyway (!), so I'm just taking that for now as a sign that maybe I don't need to keep searching for anything blue?

I hope you're all doing ok and looking forward to a nice weekend x


----------



## Godsjewel

Mummy_2_One said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> I haven't posted for ages, but just thought I'd comment on the 'faith step' challenge and say that DD and I went shopping today and picked out a gorgeous little summer dress in a newborn size. I had planned to also get a boy's shirt but honestly could not find ANYTHING in newborn size, and my 2 year old basically told me she is getting a sister anyway (!), so I'm just taking that for now as a sign that maybe I don't need to keep searching for anything blue?
> 
> I hope you're all doing ok and looking forward to a nice weekend x

Yay!!! that's awesome!

I was reading the bible last night and came across the scripture that said, "faith without works is dead". I believe that taking that action of faith pleases God.


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi ladies!

I have a prayer request...

I have been having some lower abdominal pain, spotting and weird feelings in my ovaries. I am on CD 17 and even though I wish these were pregnancy symptoms, there not. The lower ab pain has been going on for weeks. I emailed my doctor and told her how I was feeling and that I scheduled an appointment to see her Thursday. She wrote back and said she is glad I made the appointment because she would like to examine me.

I looked up my symptoms and they all come back to endometriosis. I had the surgery last Oct to remove it, but this disease doesn't go away. The best chance to conceive is the first 6 months after the surgery. All these thoughts are racing through my head about what could be wrong with me. Please pray that God helps me through this next step in my journey.

Thank you!


----------



## Godsjewel

Oh, I wish you could have been with me that day. I know that infertility is so hard and can drain you of your sense of humor. You can sometime use a laugh! You would have gotten a chuckle if you could have followed me . You see, I took my 73 year old mother to the doctor and my 79 year old dad tagged along. (Dont see the humor yet? Hang on!) The appointment was with a new doctor and we were not quite sure where the office was, but figured wed just follow the signs once we got close. When we got to the appropriate floor of the physicians tower, my parents stepped off the elevator and began confidently heading straight toward the office of an infertility clinic! It was the funniest sight! A duo of septuagenarians, wrinkles, gray hair, one with an artificial knee and one with a walker, determinedly headed for fertility center! What if the fertility staff had looked out the door? What would they have thought? Hey doc! Dont plan on going to lunch today! Youve got a doozy of a case coming this way! We all laughed when I pointed out the sign over the door where they were headed as I quickly steered them toward the much more appropriate office. (I think I heard my dad say something about just popping into the fertility clinic to get checked out, but he complied with me and followed us into moms doctors office.) What a ridiculous sight!

If my parents had been going to a fertility clinic on purpose, there is no doubt in my mind that the fertility specialist would have thought they were out of their minds. Ill bet he would have scheduled a psychiatric consult rather than a fertility work-up. But do you realize that Scripture tells of a couple with an even more ridiculous fertility story? Add more than 25 years to this story and you have the family history of Sarah and Abraham. Sarah was 90 and Abraham was 100 when they were the proud parents of a brand new, bouncing baby boy. God performed a ridiculous miracle in the lives of Sarah and Abraham to do for them what He promised He would do. The Bible is full of God doing things that the world would deem ridiculous. Oh, the ridiculousness of God.

Friend, God can still do the ridiculous. If God decides to place life in a womb, it doesnt matter if that womb is 22, 31, 37, 42 years old or what. God is the giver of life. If God says there will be life, there will be life! If God chooses to conquer PCOS, endometriosis, and low sperm counts, He will! How ridiculous it may seem to believe that God can take a child conceived in a tiny village on the other side of the world, and destine that baby to be raised in your loving Christian home in the United States, to be taught of the love of Christ at your knee, and to call you Mommy, but if God calls it done, then friend, prepare your nursery! How unbelievable that even God could help you survive months or even years of waiting until His plan is made manifest in your life. But He does. He has. He is. I love the ridiculousness of God!

God is still able to do exceeding, abundantly above all you can ask, or even think to ask Him to do for you. He is still working and moving through the infertile days of your life. Trust Him through the confusing days. And look for the ridiculousness of God!


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have a prayer request...
> 
> I have been having some lower abdominal pain, spotting and weird feelings in my ovaries. I am on CD 17 and even though I wish these were pregnancy symptoms, there not. The lower ab pain has been going on for weeks. I emailed my doctor and told her how I was feeling and that I scheduled an appointment to see her Thursday. She wrote back and said she is glad I made the appointment because she would like to examine me.
> 
> I looked up my symptoms and they all come back to endometriosis. I had the surgery last Oct to remove it, but this disease doesn't go away. The best chance to conceive is the first 6 months after the surgery. All these thoughts are racing through my read about what could be wrong with me. Please pray that God helps me through this next step in my journey.
> 
> Thank you!

SOrry to hear about your symptoms hun!I will keep you prayed up!I can't imagine how it must feel to face all of this uncertainty but God is telling His story through you,and no matter how bad it all gets,the end outcome for you,is victory.

"Faith is the confidence that what we hope for will actually happen; it gives us assurance about things we cannot see."Hebrews 11:1- keep the assurance of what you cannot see hun,knowing that God in His own way,will make a way for you xx Love you loads xx


----------



## Godsjewel

PrincessBree said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have a prayer request...
> 
> I have been having some lower abdominal pain, spotting and weird feelings in my ovaries. I am on CD 17 and even though I wish these were pregnancy symptoms, there not. The lower ab pain has been going on for weeks. I emailed my doctor and told her how I was feeling and that I scheduled an appointment to see her Thursday. She wrote back and said she is glad I made the appointment because she would like to examine me.
> 
> I looked up my symptoms and they all come back to endometriosis. I had the surgery last Oct to remove it, but this disease doesn't go away. The best chance to conceive is the first 6 months after the surgery. All these thoughts are racing through my read about what could be wrong with me. Please pray that God helps me through this next step in my journey.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> SOrry to hear about your symptoms hun!I will keep you prayed up!I can't imagine how it must feel to face all of this uncertainty but God is telling His story through you,and no matter how bad it all gets,the end outcome for you,is victory.
> 
> "Faith is the confidence that what we hope for will actually happen; it gives us assurance about things we cannot see."Hebrews 11:1- keep the assurance of what you cannot see hun,knowing that God in His own way,will make a way for you xx Love you loads xxClick to expand...

Amen sis! thank you :hugs:

love you too :flower:


----------



## Yukki2011

Godsjewel said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have a prayer request...
> 
> I have been having some lower abdominal pain, spotting and weird feelings in my ovaries. I am on CD 17 and even though I wish these were pregnancy symptoms, there not. The lower ab pain has been going on for weeks. I emailed my doctor and told her how I was feeling and that I scheduled an appointment to see her Thursday. She wrote back and said she is glad I made the appointment because she would like to examine me.
> 
> I looked up my symptoms and they all come back to endometriosis. I had the surgery last Oct to remove it, but this disease doesn't go away. The best chance to conceive is the first 6 months after the surgery. All these thoughts are racing through my head about what could be wrong with me. Please pray that God helps me through this next step in my journey.
> 
> Thank you!

I will keep you in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## wristwatch24

Godsjewel said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have a prayer request...
> 
> I have been having some lower abdominal pain, spotting and weird feelings in my ovaries. I am on CD 17 and even though I wish these were pregnancy symptoms, there not. The lower ab pain has been going on for weeks. I emailed my doctor and told her how I was feeling and that I scheduled an appointment to see her Thursday. She wrote back and said she is glad I made the appointment because she would like to examine me.
> 
> I looked up my symptoms and they all come back to endometriosis. I had the surgery last Oct to remove it, but this disease doesn't go away. The best chance to conceive is the first 6 months after the surgery. All these thoughts are racing through my head about what could be wrong with me. Please pray that God helps me through this next step in my journey.
> 
> Thank you!

Praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

Godsjewel said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have a prayer request...
> 
> I have been having some lower abdominal pain, spotting and weird feelings in my ovaries. I am on CD 17 and even though I wish these were pregnancy symptoms, there not. The lower ab pain has been going on for weeks. I emailed my doctor and told her how I was feeling and that I scheduled an appointment to see her Thursday. She wrote back and said she is glad I made the appointment because she would like to examine me.
> 
> I looked up my symptoms and they all come back to endometriosis. I had the surgery last Oct to remove it, but this disease doesn't go away. The best chance to conceive is the first 6 months after the surgery. All these thoughts are racing through my head about what could be wrong with me. Please pray that God helps me through this next step in my journey.
> 
> Thank you!

You are in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have a prayer request...
> 
> I have been having some lower abdominal pain, spotting and weird feelings in my ovaries. I am on CD 17 and even though I wish these were pregnancy symptoms, there not. The lower ab pain has been going on for weeks. I emailed my doctor and told her how I was feeling and that I scheduled an appointment to see her Thursday. She wrote back and said she is glad I made the appointment because she would like to examine me.
> 
> I looked up my symptoms and they all come back to endometriosis. I had the surgery last Oct to remove it, but this disease doesn't go away. The best chance to conceive is the first 6 months after the surgery. All these thoughts are racing through my head about what could be wrong with me. Please pray that God helps me through this next step in my journey.
> 
> Thank you!

Praying for you! :hugs: Don't lose hope, God may be bringing sickness in order to ultimately heal you. He works in mysterious ways, but they always make sense in the end.


----------



## BRK06

Still praying for you Sarah! Trust in the Great Physician. He can bring you through this too! You've been so strong and brave all this time... Hang on just a little longer! :hugs: God is writing an incredible testimony for you!


Psalm 56:3-4 
When I am afraid, I will trust in you. In God, whose word I praise, in God I trust; I will not be afraid. What can mortal man do to me? 


Isaiah 41:10 
So do not fear, for I am with you; do not be dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand. 


Deuteronomy 31:6
Be strong and of good courage, do not fear nor be afraid of them; for the LORD your God, He is the One who goes with you. He will not leave you nor forsake you.


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have a prayer request...
> 
> I have been having some lower abdominal pain, spotting and weird feelings in my ovaries. I am on CD 17 and even though I wish these were pregnancy symptoms, there not. The lower ab pain has been going on for weeks. I emailed my doctor and told her how I was feeling and that I scheduled an appointment to see her Thursday. She wrote back and said she is glad I made the appointment because she would like to examine me.
> 
> I looked up my symptoms and they all come back to endometriosis. I had the surgery last Oct to remove it, but this disease doesn't go away. The best chance to conceive is the first 6 months after the surgery. All these thoughts are racing through my head about what could be wrong with me. Please pray that God helps me through this next step in my journey.
> 
> Thank you!


Praying for you my love! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

Hello my loves I am so sorry it has been so long since I have checked in. Life has been crazy and with things on the TTC not going well I often step away from the computer in fear I am going to become totally obsessed! I hope that everybody is doing wonderfully xoxoxo :flower:


----------



## Praying4bump

Godsjewel said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have a prayer request...
> 
> I have been having some lower abdominal pain, spotting and weird feelings in my ovaries. I am on CD 17 and even though I wish these were pregnancy symptoms, there not. The lower ab pain has been going on for weeks. I emailed my doctor and told her how I was feeling and that I scheduled an appointment to see her Thursday. She wrote back and said she is glad I made the appointment because she would like to examine me.
> 
> I looked up my symptoms and they all come back to endometriosis. I had the surgery last Oct to remove it, but this disease doesn't go away. The best chance to conceive is the first 6 months after the surgery. All these thoughts are racing through my head about what could be wrong with me. Please pray that God helps me through this next step in my journey.
> 
> Thank you!

Praying for you!


----------



## Praying4bump

Hi Ladies! It's been a while since I logged on. I took a break because I had a lot going on and I wanted to spend some time renewing my faith. God is so Good. 

Godsjewel: :hugs: I'm sorry about what you are going through. I also have endo and had a lap 5 months ago. The pain you are experiencing is the EXACT pain I felt before my lap almost everyday since June 2011 (cysts and endo). After the lap it was 65% better for the 1st couple months but my period pain was stilll bad. I did some research and found that Fish oil can eliminate or minimize painful periods, slow endo growth, help with cysts and reduce the inflammation caused by the endo. This is the 2nd month that I have been on them. Last month I was on 1,000mg fish oil capsules and it helped me with my pain tremendously during my entire cycle. Before the fish oil pills, I even had painful ovulations. Last month was the best period that I have had in years. I still had cramps but they were bearable. I even had a painless ovualtion. I still occasionally feel something going on in my ovaries and I'm assuming it's cysts or endo. This month is my 2nd month on fish oils and I'm on 1,200 mg.

I'm keeping you ladies in my prayers.


----------



## Godsjewel

Praying4bump said:


> Hi Ladies! It's been a while since I logged on. I took a break because I had a lot going on and I wanted to spend some time renewing my faith. God is so Good.
> 
> Godsjewel: :hugs: I'm sorry about what you are going through. I also have endo and had a lap 5 months ago. The pain you are experiencing is the EXACT pain I felt before my lap almost everyday since June 2011 (cysts and endo). After the lap it was 65% better for the 1st couple months but my period pain was stilll bad. I did some research and found that Fish oil can eliminate or minimize painful periods, slow endo growth, help with cysts and reduce the inflammation caused by the endo. This is the 2nd month that I have been on them. Last month I was on 1,000mg fish oil capsules and it helped me with my pain tremendously during my entire cycle. Before the fish oil pills, I even had painful ovulations. Last month was the best period that I have had in years. I still had cramps but they were bearable. I even had a painless ovualtion. I still occasionally feel something going on in my ovaries and I'm assuming it's cysts or endo. This month is my 2nd month on fish oils and I'm on 1,200 mg.
> 
> I'm keeping you ladies in my prayers.

Thanks for the info sweetheart! I will definitely look into taking some fish oil caps and it's good to hear you are doing better :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> Hello my loves I am so sorry it has been so long since I have checked in. Life has been crazy and with things on the TTC not going well I often step away from the computer in fear I am going to become totally obsessed! I hope that everybody is doing wonderfully xoxoxo :flower:

Hey Sis! I was wondering how you were doing. Good to hear from you :hugs: How are you holding up?


----------



## Shellvz

Hi Ladies,

It has been encouraging to read your threads. I will still be around but after one year of trying I am taking a break from this rollercoaster called TTC.

I have an internal ultrasound booked on Wednesday and getting all my blood work done. I have decided to break from temping, charting and all things obsessive with TTC and step back. Find out if I have any health issues which need addressing and focus on my marriage and my relationship with God.

I wish you all the best and may we all have the desire of our hearts sooner than later.

Love Shell xo


----------



## BRK06

Shellvz said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> It has been encouraging to read your threads. I will still be around but after one year of trying I am taking a break from this rollercoaster called TTC.
> 
> I have an internal ultrasound booked on Wednesday and getting all my blood work done. I have decided to break from temping, charting and all things obsessive with TTC and step back. Find out if I have any health issues which need addressing and focus on my marriage and my relationship with God.
> 
> I wish you all the best and may we all have the desire of our hearts sooner than later.
> 
> Love Shell xo

Hi Shell! I'll continue praying for you! I hope everything checks out well for you on Wednesday. We're all still here for you :hugs:


----------



## genesismarie

hi ladies been reading this thread and love the fellowship and support your giving each other so id love to join in.
right now im really struggling with anger and depression due to my first child being adopted to my mom now im am ttc after this "lost" and am really struggling with my faith. ive only been a christian for a little over a year so i guess you can say im not as strong. ive been through alot in my life and have lost alot of things including my first child so now i am trying to get a second chance at being a mother and raising a child the christian way.

respectfully,
Genesis Marie


----------



## BRK06

Hi ladies! Could you keep my auntie in your prayers? She got gangrene in her legs and on Thursday is going to have one of them amputated below the knee. It's been rough on her, but she's trusting that God has a plan in all this. 
Thanks Ladies! I hope you're all having a blessed weekend :)


----------



## BRK06

genesismarie said:


> hi ladies been reading this thread and love the fellowship and support your giving each other so id love to join in.
> right now im really struggling with anger and depression due to my first child being adopted to my mom now im am ttc after this "lost" and am really struggling with my faith. ive only been a christian for a little over a year so i guess you can say im not as strong. ive been through alot in my life and have lost alot of things including my first child so now i am trying to get a second chance at being a mother and raising a child the christian way.
> 
> respectfully,
> Genesis Marie

Hi sweetie! :wave: I'm Kim... Welcome to our group! I'm sorry to hear about your struggles and your first little one. I pray you will continue to grow in your faith and find more encouragement here! If you feel comfortable, tell us more about yourself! I'm glad you've joined us :hugs:


----------



## genesismarie

hi kim thanks for the warm welcome
well im 20. i had my son at 17
i live in California 
me and my bf (also my sons father) have been together since the 11th grade we are getting married september 3rd.
we attend a Pentecostal church here in California we have been members for just a little over a year. 
we have been ttc our second child since june of this year when i got of BC(depo)


----------



## Godsjewel

genesismarie said:


> hi kim thanks for the warm welcome
> well im 20. i had my son at 17
> i live in California
> me and my bf (also my sons father) have been together since the 11th grade we are getting married september 3rd.
> we attend a Pentecostal church here in California we have been members for just a little over a year.
> we have been ttc our second child since june of this year when i got of BC(depo)

Welcome, so glad you have been encouraged by visiting us. My name is Sarah and I know if you continue your walk with God, He has nothing but good things in store for you. 

How exciting about your upcoming wedding! September is a beautiful month, I guess I'm kinda partial to it since my birthday is on the 4th :thumbup:

I pray that all your wedding plans go wonderfully and that when God sees fit, He will bless you both with this child you have been longing for.


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Hi ladies! Could you keep my auntie in your prayers? She got gangrene in her legs and on Thursday is going to have one of them amputated below the knee. It's been rough on her, but she's trusting that God has a plan in all this.
> Thanks Ladies! I hope you're all having a blessed weekend :)

Your whole family is in my prayers!

Looking forward to seeing Gods hand move through this situation. Please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

All weekend this song kept popping in my head.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHdcyue0bSw[url]


----------



## Godsjewel

This little girl will put a smile on your face :thumbup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4VrujheblY&feature=related[url]


----------



## Godsjewel

12 Who has measured the waters in the hollow of His hand,
And marked off the heavens by the span,
And calculated the dust of the earth by the measure,
And weighed the mountains in a balance
And the hills in a pair of scales? 
13 Who has directed the Spirit of the LORD,
Or as His counselor has informed Him? 
14 With whom did He consult and who gave Him understanding?
And who taught Him in the path of justice and taught Him knowledge
And informed Him of the way of understanding? 
15 Behold, the nations are like a drop from a bucket,
And are regarded as a speck of dust on the scales;
Behold, He lifts up the islands like fine dust. 

Isaiah 40:12-15

Several years ago, I attended a church with an active youth drama ministry. Once while they were presenting a drama, I must admit, I was running late and thought I would slip in the back door, unnoticed. The lights were off except for a spotlight on the main character on center stage. To be honest, I dont really know what the point of the drama was, I just remember the line the young lady was speaking as I was quietly sneaking down the side aisle. She was quite dramatically saying I can understand why God would love pastors and missionaries! I can even understand why He would love me! But I dont understand how He could ever love someone like her! 

At that moment, the spotlight was to shift to a shabbily dressed character who was to hobble down the aisle toward the stage as a song was to begin and the main character dramatically pointed to focus the attention of the audience on the teen patiently waiting in the back of the auditorium. Youll never believe what happened instead! The teenager who was manning the spotlight must have gotten a little confused and instead of spotlighting the correct character, he placed the spotlight directly on me as I was creeping my way down the aisle in my pitifully unsuccessful attempt at being unseen. (Lets add to the mix that I had chosen to wear a bright red jacket that night!) 

I have never wanted to crawl under a carpet so badly in my entire life! You could hear snickering all over the sanctuary as I frantically searched for an empty seat--which I could not see because of the blinding light shining in my eyes! Why wouldnt that kid turn the light toward the girl he was supposed to spotlight? I finally fell into a pew and slid next to my friends husband, who was in absolute hysterics by now. We sat there and giggled like school kids for the rest of the drama. I had crashed a church drama and had never been so embarrassed in my life!

My really bad timing spotlighted the fact that I was not the person taking the role in the drama. Another person had the role in the drama and I did not! I didnt really know what to do or say, and all I wanted to do was to get out of there. Except for the humorous aspect of it, its a lot like what happens when you must come face to face with another womans pregnancy.

Seeing a pregnant woman is probably one of the hardest things that an infertile woman has to face day by day. You know the type--we bump into her every day. Shes cute, glowing, rubbing her perfectly round belly, giggling as she tells her perfectly coifed best friend that the baby has the hiccups again. In those moments, we fight difficult emotions--anger, jealousy, sadness--followed by such guilt. Its not that you resent blessings given to someone else. You are not a selfish, uncaring person who despises when something good happens to someone else. Youre just afraid the miracles will run out before you are blessed. It seems like you should be able to turn your head and see a glaring spotlight shining down on you. One that spotlights just how pregnant she is and how baby-less you are. Its almost as if you can hear someone standing at the center of the room saying I can understand why God would give a baby to this woman, or to that woman, or even to me. But I dont understand why anyone thinks Hed ever give a baby to someone like her! And the glaring spotlight shines on the baby-shaped void housed in your heart. 

Friend, do you realize that God is unlimited in His abilities and His abundance? If He chooses to bless another with a baby, it doesnt mean that He will run out of miracles before your name is called. Scripture reminds you that the greatness of God is unfathomable. The greatest nations on earth are nothing more than a drop in the bucket to Him, the oceans measured in the palms of His hands. This great God is working to bring together the story of your life, and has masterfully designed the role you will play. Your life is not a mistake. Your infertility is not a mistake! Hes working through it. Hes passionate about you and the role you play in His grand design.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:
 

> genesismarie said:
> 
> 
> hi kim thanks for the warm welcome
> well im 20. i had my son at 17
> i live in California
> me and my bf (also my sons father) have been together since the 11th grade we are getting married september 3rd.
> we attend a Pentecostal church here in California we have been members for just a little over a year.
> we have been ttc our second child since june of this year when i got of BC(depo)
> 
> Welcome, so glad you have been encouraged by visiting us. My name is Sarah and I know if you continue your walk with God, He has nothing but good things in store for you.
> 
> How exciting about your upcoming wedding! September is a beautiful month, I guess I'm kinda partial to it since my birthday is on the 4th :thumbup:
> 
> I pray that all your wedding plans go wonderfully and that when God sees fit, He will bless you both with this child you have been longing for.Click to expand...

Good morning Ladies!! I'll second this and say Amen! :) Congrats on your upcoming wedding! I pray for God's blessings on your marriage and that you will see your little miracle soon :) 

Have you been able to talk to anyone on how you're feeling about your son? Maybe your pastor or trusted friend? There isn't much we can do, but if you feel like you just need someone to listen, we are all here for you. I'll pray that God helps you find peace in this :hugs:

Jeremiah 29:11-13 For I know the plans that I have for you, declares the Lord, plans for welfare and not for calamity to give you a future and a hope. Then you will call upon Me and come and pray to Me, and I will listen to you. You will seek Me and find Me when you search for Me with all your heart.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Could you keep my auntie in your prayers? She got gangrene in her legs and on Thursday is going to have one of them amputated below the knee. It's been rough on her, but she's trusting that God has a plan in all this.
> Thanks Ladies! I hope you're all having a blessed weekend :)
> 
> Your whole family is in my prayers!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing Gods hand move through this situation. Please keep us updated :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Sis! Continuing to pray for you as well... Looks like Thursday is going to be a big day for us! I have faith that God has something good coming out of both things.


----------



## genesismarie

Godsjewel said:


> genesismarie said:
> 
> 
> hi kim thanks for the warm welcome
> well im 20. i had my son at 17
> i live in California
> me and my bf (also my sons father) have been together since the 11th grade we are getting married september 3rd.
> we attend a Pentecostal church here in California we have been members for just a little over a year.
> we have been ttc our second child since june of this year when i got of BC(depo)
> 
> Welcome, so glad you have been encouraged by visiting us. My name is Sarah and I know if you continue your walk with God, He has nothing but good things in store for you.
> 
> How exciting about your upcoming wedding! September is a beautiful month, I guess I'm kinda partial to it since my birthday is on the 4th :thumbup:
> 
> I pray that all your wedding plans go wonderfully and that when God sees fit, He will bless you both with this child you have been longing for.Click to expand...

thanks so much sarah


----------



## genesismarie

> Good morning Ladies!! I'll second this and say Amen! :) Congrats on your upcoming wedding! I pray for God's blessings on your marriage and that you will see your little miracle soon :)
> 
> Have you been able to talk to anyone on how you're feeling about your son? Maybe your pastor or trusted friend? There isn't much we can do, but if you feel like you just need someone to listen, we are all here for you. I'll pray that God helps you find peace in this :hugs:
> 
> Jeremiah 29:11-13 For I know the plans that I have for you, declares the Lord, plans for welfare and not for calamity to give you a future and a hope. Then you will call upon Me and come and pray to Me, and I will listen to you. You will seek Me and find Me when you search for Me with all your heart.

no i havnt really discussed it with anyone but you guys :)
its a really hard thing to share even in the church i feel so ashamed


----------



## genesismarie

hello ladies,
...... well i went over to my moms house after school today my son woke up from a nap and was crying uncontrollably and my mom was trying to sooth him and i hated her for it i got so angry and depressed and i was mad aat my son as bad as it sounds because hes only two but i was mad at him for allowing her to sooth him.
i really dont know how to conquer this trail and storm im going through. and i really dont understand why every time i conquer a trail and storm i just enter onee again its like problem after problem i never get any rest or joy. sometimes im angry at god. lately i havnt been going to church. its like all of a sudden i dont want to go. i went to sundays ago and ijust didnt feel the connection im use to feeling. the joy i use to get from just being in the lords house. thats all gone now i dont know how to get out of this ever sinking hole im in. i just get deeper and deeper into depression and anger and sometimes i wonder "where are you god?'' because i dont feel comforted i dont feel loved and i dont feel his presence. i just dont know where to go from here


----------



## beckysprayer

genesismarie said:


> hi ladies been reading this thread and love the fellowship and support your giving each other so id love to join in.
> right now im really struggling with anger and depression due to my first child being adopted to my mom now im am ttc after this "lost" and am really struggling with my faith. ive only been a christian for a little over a year so i guess you can say im not as strong. ive been through alot in my life and have lost alot of things including my first child so now i am trying to get a second chance at being a mother and raising a child the christian way.
> 
> respectfully,
> Genesis Marie

Welcome Genesis! :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about our son being with your mother now, but do not let these trials make you weary. God has great things in store for you :hugs:



BRK06 said:


> Hi ladies! Could you keep my auntie in your prayers? She got gangrene in her legs and on Thursday is going to have one of them amputated below the knee. It's been rough on her, but she's trusting that God has a plan in all this.
> Thanks Ladies! I hope you're all having a blessed weekend :)

Praying for your auntie! :hugs: This must be so hard, but I will be praying that the Lord gives her strength and fills her with His love during this time. :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

Thanks for all of your prayers this weekend! I fully miscarried this weekend and am now starting my first cycle post miscarriage. I'm so thankful I don't need a D&C and that it all happened on the weekend :happydance: God is good!

annnddd I can start TTC again in one month :thumbup:


----------



## genesismarie

beckysprayer said:


> Thanks for all of your prayers this weekend! I fully miscarried this weekend and am now starting my first cycle post miscarriage. I'm so thankful I don't need a D&C and that it all happened on the weekend :happydance: God is good!
> 
> annnddd I can start TTC again in one month :thumbup:

good luck becky and thanks for the welcome :)


----------



## Godsjewel

genesismarie said:


> hello ladies,
> ...... well i went over to my moms house after school today my son woke up from a nap and was crying uncontrollably and my mom was trying to sooth him and i hated her for it i got so angry and depressed and i was mad aat my son as bad as it sounds because hes only two but i was mad at him for allowing her to sooth him.
> i really dont know how to conquer this trail and storm im going through. and i really dont understand why every time i conquer a trail and storm i just enter onee again its like problem after problem i never get any rest or joy. sometimes im angry at god. lately i havnt been going to church. its like all of a sudden i dont want to go. i went to sundays ago and ijust didnt feel the connection im use to feeling. the joy i use to get from just being in the lords house. thats all gone now i dont know how to get out of this ever sinking hole im in. i just get deeper and deeper into depression and anger and sometimes i wonder "where are you god?'' because i dont feel comforted i dont feel loved and i dont feel his presence. i just dont know where to go from here

Hi Dear:flower:

I dont know your whole situation, but I do know we serve a mighty God that can bring peace and comfort to you through any circumstance. 

Funny thing is, being a Christian doesnt exempt us from going through trials, Gods word saysI have told you all this so that you may have peace in me. Here on earth you will have many trials and sorrows. But take heart, because I have overcome the world. John 16:33 

Please dont stop going to church, it doesnt matter how you are feelingthe enemy will try to keep you from people of God and thats definitely a place where you need to be, not only because God wants us to be in fellowship with His followers, but because you need to get fed spiritually. There are times I didnt feel like going to church, but ended up going anywaysand when I did, it seemed like the message the Pastor was preaching was just for me. 

God is here and has His arms stretched wide open to receive you in. He is a good and faithful God, give all your cares and worries to Him and He will do far more than you could ever imagine. 

Be blessed and looking forward to good things to come for your life.


----------



## Godsjewel

I had a lunch date planned with a friend, and in an unusual happening, I arrived several minutes early. Rather than going in the restaurant to wait, I decided to stay in my car and sing along with the worship music I had playing. I love having an enthusiastic solo-concert with myself!

As I sang along with the radio, I noticed several little sparrows hopping along the ground in the empty parking space beside me. They would snatch some crumbs from the ground and fly into the tree planted nearby. Some would jump into the grass and then back to the ground for a tasty treat. A couple seemed to be in a competition of sorts, seeing who could gather the most bugs the fastest. 

I was totally wrapped up in this little circus of feathered entertainers when the Lord brought a Scripture to my mind: Are not two sparrows sold for a penny? Yet not one of them will fall to the ground outside your Father&#8217;s care. And even the very hairs of your head are all numbered. So don&#8217;t be afraid; you are worth more than many sparrows. (Matthew 10:29-30) In that moment, it really dawned on me how God watches over me . I may not see Him. I may not sense His presence. But He watches over me, protecting me, guiding me. Those little birds had no idea I was sitting in my car that day. They certainly didn&#8217;t know that I delighted in what they were doing. How could they? However, just because they didn&#8217;t understand didn&#8217;t make me vanish or change what I was doing.

Friend, God is intimately aware of the struggle you face with infertility. He knows every time your heart breaks over a failed cycle. If He cares enough about you to number the hairs on your head, don&#8217;t you know that He&#8217;s numbered how many negative pregnancy tests you&#8217;ve thrown away, and how many times you&#8217;ve had to sit through someone else&#8217;s baby showers? Even if you can&#8217;t sense His presence, He&#8217;s there. Your struggle matters. Heaven hasn&#8217;t turned a deaf ear to your cries for a child. He hears you. He&#8217;s watching and working on your behalf. You&#8217;re not in this struggle alone.

-Author Unknown


----------



## genesismarie

Godsjewel said:


> genesismarie said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies,
> ...... well i went over to my moms house after school today my son woke up from a nap and was crying uncontrollably and my mom was trying to sooth him and i hated her for it i got so angry and depressed and i was mad aat my son as bad as it sounds because hes only two but i was mad at him for allowing her to sooth him.
> i really dont know how to conquer this trail and storm im going through. and i really dont understand why every time i conquer a trail and storm i just enter onee again its like problem after problem i never get any rest or joy. sometimes im angry at god. lately i havnt been going to church. its like all of a sudden i dont want to go. i went to sundays ago and ijust didnt feel the connection im use to feeling. the joy i use to get from just being in the lords house. thats all gone now i dont know how to get out of this ever sinking hole im in. i just get deeper and deeper into depression and anger and sometimes i wonder "where are you god?'' because i dont feel comforted i dont feel loved and i dont feel his presence. i just dont know where to go from here
> 
> Hi Dear:flower:
> 
> I dont know your whole situation, but I do know we serve a mighty God that can bring peace and comfort to you through any circumstance.
> 
> Funny thing is, being a Christian doesnt exempt us from going through trials, Gods word saysI have told you all this so that you may have peace in me. Here on earth you will have many trials and sorrows. But take heart, because I have overcome the world. John 16:33
> 
> Please dont stop going to church, it doesnt matter how you are feelingthe enemy will try to keep you from people of God and thats definitely a place where you need to be, not only because God wants us to be in fellowship with His followers, but because you need to get fed spiritually. There are times I didnt feel like going to church, but ended up going anywaysand when I did, it seemed like the message the Pastor was preaching was just for me.
> 
> God is here and has His arms stretched wide open to receive you in. He is a good and faithful God, give all your cares and worries to Him and He will do far more than you could ever imagine.
> 
> Be blessed and looking forward to good things to come for your life.Click to expand...



thank you sarah for sharing that verse i really needed to hear that.


----------



## BRK06

genesismarie said:


> hello ladies,
> ...... well i went over to my moms house after school today my son woke up from a nap and was crying uncontrollably and my mom was trying to sooth him and i hated her for it i got so angry and depressed and i was mad aat my son as bad as it sounds because hes only two but i was mad at him for allowing her to sooth him.
> i really dont know how to conquer this trail and storm im going through. and i really dont understand why every time i conquer a trail and storm i just enter onee again its like problem after problem i never get any rest or joy. sometimes im angry at god. lately i havnt been going to church. its like all of a sudden i dont want to go. i went to sundays ago and ijust didnt feel the connection im use to feeling. the joy i use to get from just being in the lords house. thats all gone now i dont know how to get out of this ever sinking hole im in. i just get deeper and deeper into depression and anger and sometimes i wonder "where are you god?'' because i dont feel comforted i dont feel loved and i dont feel his presence. i just dont know where to go from here

I'm sorry you are going through this :( :hugs:

All I can say to you, not knowing you that well yet, but feeling your pain, as I struggle at times too, trust in the Lord. He is really all we have. He understands you're hurting. God does not put things in our lives that we can not handle without giving us strength and He puts people in our lives to help us get through it. He alone knows how this will end. We are only able to see a small part of the big picture of His plan right now, and sometimes it doesn't make any sense at all! Trust in him, and if you let him, he will show you the way out of this and eventually will reveal the purpose for this time of pain and heartache.

We are here to listen, but God is too! He knows what you are feeling already... Talk to Him in prayer. Tell Him all your fears and frustrations. Ask Him for the strength to get you through. Also, there is absolutely no shame in asking for help! As a family in Christ, if one of our own is down and struggling, we are meant to help them and bring them back up :thumbup:

I'm praying for you Sweetie :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## genesismarie

> I'm sorry you are going through this :( :hugs:
> 
> All I can say to you, not knowing you that well yet, but feeling your pain, as I struggle at times too, trust in the Lord. He is really all we have. He understands you're hurting. God does not put things in our lives that we can not handle without giving us strength and He puts people in our lives to help us get through it. He alone knows how this will end. We are only able to see a small part of the big picture of His plan right now, and sometimes it doesn't make any sense at all! Trust in him, and if you let him, he will show you the way out of this and eventually will reveal the purpose for this time of pain and heartache.
> 
> We are here to listen, but God is too! He knows what you are feeling already... Talk to Him in prayer. Tell Him all your fears and frustrations. Ask Him for the strength to get you through. Also, there is absolutely no shame in asking for help! As a family in Christ, if one of our own is down and struggling, we are meant to help them and bring them back up :thumbup:
> 
> I'm praying for you Sweetie :hugs: :hugs:


thank you kim
i guess i do need to open up more communication with the lord lately it seems like im unconsciously avoiding him because im so angry and dont know how to deal with it


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello my loves I am so sorry it has been so long since I have checked in. Life has been crazy and with things on the TTC not going well I often step away from the computer in fear I am going to become totally obsessed! I hope that everybody is doing wonderfully xoxoxo :flower:
> 
> Hey Sis! I was wondering how you were doing. Good to hear from you :hugs: How are you holding up?Click to expand...

I am hanging in there! I am so busy with my new job which is great. I have been trying not to be too upset with TTC but at times it can be overwhelming. It seems like every time I turn around somebody new is pregnant and it can be frustrating. I am trying to keep my head up! 

So I have been temping and during most month it is clear that I am not ovulating every month. However I went to see a specialist to start talking about testing and such and he seems to think that my temps look fine. However if your compare them with ANY charts on line it is clear I don't have any spikes?! :shrug: So I am super annoyed with that too. ARGH!!! hahaha

How are things with you and your journey?!:flower:


----------



## beckysprayer

Heather, are you a light sleeper? I wake up frequently in the night and toss and turn often so my charts always looked crazy and never had a definite bump after ovulation, but I always got a positive opk and I did conceive so I know I ovulate. Maybe the same happens to you? One thing I noticed is I toss and turn at night much more after ovulation than I do before, which is why my temps were always messed up. I also anticipate my alarm going off and I often wake up 30-60 minutes before that time and just relax in bed with my eyes closed until the alarm does go off, which also affects my temps.


----------



## Godsjewel

Hello, my name is Alison and I am a planner.

At home, I plan all my meals in advance. I strategize how to best accomplish household tasks efficiently. At work, as a teacher, I have most of my lessons planned at least a week in advance. In June, I photocopy things I will need in September. When we take vacations, I spend months researching the best places to go and to stay.

On some level, I think if I plan something, I have control of the outcome. If something goes wrong, it must have been poor planning! If something goes well, I pat myself on the back for my foresight and organization. However, not all of my plans succeed.

Two years ago, my husband and I planned to have a baby. We knew it might not happen right away but we hoped it might! I planned where I would be in 9 months. I planned finances for living on less income. When we didnt get pregnant in the first six months, I was heart- broken but I reassured myself that up to one year is normal. The one year mark also went past and then came the label infertility. I became aware how easily my plans could be thwarted! I would plan and, 28 days later, that plan would fall apart.

This second year, I have been slowly letting go of my plans. The reality of how little I can control has been seeping in to my thinking. This morning I was sitting on my porch when a verse struck me.

The Lord of hosts has sworn saying, Surely, just as I have intended so it has happened and just as I have planned so it will stand...For the Lord of hosts has planned, and who can frustrate it? Isaiah 14:24, 27

It struck me that the Lord is a planner too! I can just hear Him saying, Hi, my name is the LORD, and I am a planner. If the Lord is a planner, and I am made in His image, then it makes sense that I am a planner. It also means being a planner isnt a bad thing.

At just that moment, the voices of a little girl and her father, drifted towards me from a different part of the complex. I couldnt see them, but the girls high pitched, young voice was crystal clear. She kept saying, Look at what Im doing! Look at what IM DOING! She got louder and louder. I could hear her father responding warmly.

I realized that I am like that little girl. I am focused on what I am doing. God, my Father, listens patiently waiting for me to understand that Ive got it all backwards. Rather than being focused on what Im doing, I should be crying out, Look at what Youre doingLook at what YOURE DOING! What God is doing, is planning good things for me. He is planning for me, so all I have to do is watch His plans unfold. I dont need to worry that His plans will be thwarted. He is the Ultimate Planner, I can trust in Him.

--Alison W


----------



## genesismarie

sarah that was very moving thank you for sharing that. it really spoke to me.


----------



## Shellvz

Godsjewel said:


> Hello, my name is Alison and I am a planner.
> 
> At home, I plan all my meals in advance. I strategize how to best accomplish household tasks efficiently. At work, as a teacher, I have most of my lessons planned at least a week in advance. In June, I photocopy things I will need in September. When we take vacations, I spend months researching the best places to go and to stay.
> 
> On some level, I think if I plan something, I have control of the outcome. If something goes wrong, it must have been poor planning! If something goes well, I pat myself on the back for my foresight and organization. However, not all of my plans succeed.
> 
> Two years ago, my husband and I planned to have a baby. We knew it might not happen right away but we hoped it might! I planned where I would be in 9 months. I planned finances for living on less income. When we didnt get pregnant in the first six months, I was heart- broken but I reassured myself that up to one year is normal. The one year mark also went past and then came the label infertility. I became aware how easily my plans could be thwarted! I would plan and, 28 days later, that plan would fall apart.
> 
> This second year, I have been slowly letting go of my plans. The reality of how little I can control has been seeping in to my thinking. This morning I was sitting on my porch when a verse struck me.
> 
> The Lord of hosts has sworn saying, Surely, just as I have intended so it has happened and just as I have planned so it will stand...For the Lord of hosts has planned, and who can frustrate it? Isaiah 14:24, 27
> 
> It struck me that the Lord is a planner too! I can just hear Him saying, Hi, my name is the LORD, and I am a planner. If the Lord is a planner, and I am made in His image, then it makes sense that I am a planner. It also means being a planner isnt a bad thing.
> 
> At just that moment, the voices of a little girl and her father, drifted towards me from a different part of the complex. I couldnt see them, but the girls high pitched, young voice was crystal clear. She kept saying, Look at what Im doing! Look at what IM DOING! She got louder and louder. I could hear her father responding warmly.
> 
> I realized that I am like that little girl. I am focused on what I am doing. God, my Father, listens patiently waiting for me to understand that Ive got it all backwards. Rather than being focused on what Im doing, I should be crying out, Look at what Youre doingLook at what YOURE DOING! What God is doing, is planning good things for me. He is planning for me, so all I have to do is watch His plans unfold. I dont need to worry that His plans will be thwarted. He is the Ultimate Planner, I can trust in Him.
> 
> --Alison W

As a fellow planner this was very insightful :)


----------



## Shellvz

Yesterday, I began my fertility tests (blood test and internal ultrasound).

The Dr who did the ultrasound was excellent. She talked me through it - explaining as she went.

She said my uterus was a good shape, it moved well and showed no signs of scar tissue or endometriosis. My ovaries looked good and the lining was nice and thin for CD3.

She counted the follicles in the ovaries and measured one at 8mm.

However, she did find a fibroid attached to the uterus. Not the stalk kind as it moved with the uterus. It measured about 3cm. She thought it may have been there a long time and thought it wasn't necessary to remove as it wasn't affecting me. She didn't think this would prevent pregnancies as it was in the wrong spot to do so.

In general, she was happy with what she saw and I was happy that it wasn't as embarrassing, uncomfortable or painful as I imagined.

So now I wait till Wed for my blood test results and official ultrasound results from my GP. 

Has anyone else had any experience with fibroids?


----------



## HisGrace

I have five fibroids. My RE said they shouldn't prevent pregnancy so she didn't recommend I get them removed. One grew during my pregnancy and my old ob/gym said I should get them taken out. When I got my new ob/gyn (in the same practice) she recommended that I stick with what my RE recommended. If we aren't able to get pregnant again by October we will go back to the RE and see what she recommends, but the fibroids didn't prevent me from getting pregnant before and they weren't the cause of my miscarriage so i really don't think removal is necessary for me. Plus I want to have a vaginal birth and that's not an option if I get the fibroids removed. The way I see it, God has done much more with much less (or worse off) so I am believing that He will make this happen for us or show me that surgery is the path he has for us.


----------



## Godsjewel

I pray you are all feeling God&#8217;s loving arms wrapped around you today :hugs:

I really feel led to tell you what has been going on with me lately&#8230;

You ever feel God tugging on your heart about something and you start to question God? Five years ago I had a best friend at work named Monica. Her and I were pretty much joined at the hip. I was able to tell her about God and she started to attend church with me. Things were good in our friendship for the first couple of months, but then things got a little weird. She was very protective of me and would try to tell me what I should do. I started to feel very uncomfortable around her and we got into a disagreement over something and ended up not speaking to each other. I haven&#8217;t spoken to her in a little over 2 years and it was always uncomfortable when I would see her at her desk or pass her by in the hall. 

For the past week or so she has been on my mind. I had been praying about what God wanted me to do and until a couple of days ago, I finally figured it out. Of course I was nervous at first and thought maybe it wasn&#8217;t God and I was just going to forget about it and not reach out to her, but God is persistent and I want to follow His will. 

At first, I thought she came to mind because maybe she was going through some things in her life and God just placed her on my heart to pray for her and her family, but once I did, I still didn&#8217;t feel a release. I kept wondering what was going on and the word &#8220;forgiveness&#8221; came to mind. I start work earlier than she does and started to pray that God would give me the right words to say. So yesterday I went ahead and sent her an email, because I&#8217;m way to emotional to do this in person, plus that let me write out everything I wanted to say. I apologized for letting all these years go by without reconciliation and gave her some scriptures to encourage her. She ended up calling me and also apologized for how she had been. She said that the email couldn&#8217;t of come at a better time, she had been going through some things in her life and really needed to hear that. 

Praise God that I didn&#8217;t let that opportunity go by, God is good and I felt the release after we had spoken. Lately, I have been hearing on the radio and through my devotions about forgiveness. I believe some of us may still be in this waiting place because God wants to do a work in and through us. Maybe you, like me, have some unforgiveness in your heart. If so, I challenge you today to make it right...don&#8217;t let pride stand in the way of your blessings. 

In my case, He wanted my heart to be pure and it was slightly darkened because I still had unresolved issues and unforgiveness in my heart towards Monica. Thankfully in life we get second chances and I&#8217;m so blessed that Monica and I are able to start fresh in our friendship. I know God has a plan in this and I can already see that He wants to use me to encourage her through the tough time in her life that she is going through. He always has a plan! 

After I had spoken to Monica and asked for forgiveness I was listening to Pastor Paula White at my desk and this statement blew me away&#8230;

&#8220;You have to have life in order to give life, you can&#8217;t give out of lack, you can&#8217;t give what you don&#8217;t have. So you can&#8217;t give life when you&#8217;re living beneath the baseline, you have to have life in order to give life. That&#8217;s why He says prosper and then reproduce. You reproduce after your own kind, that&#8217;s why God does a work in you, so that He can do a work through you because you will produce what you carry. That&#8217;s why Hannah couldn&#8217;t have children until she got the bitterness and the contamination out of her because God loved her too much to leave her the same. So He gets all the junk out of you so you can produce out of the purity because God doesn&#8217;t want you having children that are some kind of deformity that they aren&#8217;t produced out of the love and the pureness of God. So God keeps working in you to work through you.&#8221; 

What I get from that is that God wants to purify us before blessing us with our children. He wants us to be in the place where we are doing His will and in His time we will be blessed. 

Thank you Lord for loving us too much to leave us the same!

Love you all!

Sarah :flower:
Godsjewel


----------



## genesismarie

> Thats why Hannah couldnt have children until she got the bitterness and the contamination out of her because God loved her too much to leave her the same

hi sarah,
this blew me away.
this morning i woke up angry like i have for the past couple of month and im ashamed to admit i have been taking this out on my soon to be husband in the form of yelling about the house not being clean as soon as i woke up. you guys know a little bit about our situation with our son being adopted to my mother. so this morning i wake up angry again and follow the ritual of yelling at my fiancee about the house being dirty i start to clean up and i started to take down all the pictures of my son from all over my house and hide them on a shelf in my closet my fiancee says to me " the problem is not me and the problem is not the house being dirty your just angry and very BITTER look what you did to all our sons pictures" so i came over to moms and told her what he said and she agreed with him. yes the house is dirty but its not why im waking up angry my fiancee is not the reason i'm angry. its because im bitter about the situation with my son. i spoke to a friend in christ just yesterday and told me that i needed to forgive myself. that i had forgiveness towards myself.
thank you for posting this


----------



## Godsjewel

genesismarie said:


> Thats why Hannah couldnt have children until she got the bitterness and the contamination out of her because God loved her too much to leave her the same
> 
> hi sarah,
> this blew me away.
> this morning i woke up angry like i have for the past couple of month and im ashamed to admit i have been taking this out on my soon to be husband in the form of yelling about the house not being clean as soon as i woke up. you guys know a little bit about our situation with our son being adopted to my mother. so this morning i wake up angry again and follow the ritual of yelling at my fiancee about the house being dirty i start to clean up and i started to take down all the pictures of my son from all over my house and hide them on a shelf in my closet my fiancee says to me " the problem is not me and the problem is not the house being dirty your just angry and very BITTER look what you did to all our sons pictures" so i came over to moms and told her what he said and she agreed with him. yes the house is dirty but its not why im waking up angry my fiancee is not the reason i'm angry. its because im bitter about the situation with my son. i spoke to a friend in christ just yesterday and told me that i needed to forgive myself. that i had forgiveness towards myself.
> thank you for posting thisClick to expand...

Praise God, I'm so glad my situation has helped you see what was going on in your life.


----------



## genesismarie

> Praise God, I'm so glad my situation has helped you see what was going on in your life.

what im wondering is how do i truly forgive myself for me i can forgive others but im not really clear on forgiving myself. this is a new thing for me


----------



## Godsjewel

genesismarie said:


> Praise God, I'm so glad my situation has helped you see what was going on in your life.
> 
> what im wondering is how do i truly forgive myself for me i can forgive others but im not really clear on forgiving myself. this is a new thing for meClick to expand...

I found this for you...

How to forgive yourself.

No matter what the occasion, we often find ourselves looking for the best gift possible to give those we care about. We want to find some token of our affection to give them that says, I care about you. Of course, the best gifts to give those around us arent those that can be bought in any store. To show how much we love others, we need to let go of the hurt and pain that they have caused and forgive them. Love and forgiveness along with second chances are the best gifts we can possibly give to others.
But what about yourself? Have you thought about giving yourself the gift of forgiveness this year? Are you ready to be free and ready to move ahead into a life of graciousness and love in the future? If you are, you must forgive yourself for the mistakes youve made  and that can be a difficult thing to do! Its easy to try and hide our mistakes and not think about them, but what we hide has power over us; it can sit there in the back of our minds and fester, eating away at our self-assurance and our sense of Gods love for us, making us wonder if we are truly worthy. We have to let go of our mistakes and forgive ourselves just as God forgives us. And He does forgive us, completely and with no reservations!

You are a God ready to forgive, gracious and merciful. Nehemiah 9:17

Do not judge, and you will not be judged; do not condemn, and you will not be condemned. Forgive, and you will be forgiven. Luke 6:37

Six Steps Toward Forgiving Yourself
1. Take out a sheet of paper and write your name at the top. Now take some time to think about all of those things youve never let go of in your past that you havent forgiven yourself for.

2. Write down what those transgressions are and who you hurt; how you hurt them, etc. Was it verbal or physical abuse? Dishonesty? Neglecting someone you cared about? Betrayal? Rejection? Theft? Rape? Lying? Addiction? Adultery?

3. Write down how you feel about yourself because of these unresolved feelings over your past mistakes. Be very honest with yourself. Although you may have made amends or been forgiven by others, do you still feel unworthy? God knows how you feel and He sees your heart. Express on paper how you feel and let the emotions flow  release them!

4. Decide to forgive yourself. Forgiveness is not a feeling but a decision of the will and one of the greatest Gifts from God. He has told us to forgive and that He will give us the power to do so  but it all begins with the decision to do so.

5. Take your list to God and acknowledge your forgiveness to Him. Lord, I come to You today and give up my unforgiveness. I forgive myself for ____________________. At this moment, I choose not to hold these offenses against myself, but put them into Your Hands. God, heal my emotional wounds and help me to be able to move forward without regrets and help me to let go of the past and start fresh. God give me the ability to offer upliftment and comfort to someone else with the same comfort you have given me. I release my past sins of ____________into Your Hands.

6. Destroy the list in private. This visual exercise can be very freeing. Whether you decide to shred it, burn it or tear it up and scatter it in the trash, imagine your past mistakes being destroyed and floating away in the same manner.

This is what it means to be born again. The Lord doesnt want us to dwell on what has happened before  our lives as Christians are about who we are now and in the future, walking in forgiveness and love. So give yourself a wonderful gift that is free of charge and yet priceless this year  forgive yourself!

Lord, I come to You today and give up my unforgiveness. I forgive myself for ____________________. At this moment, I choose not to hold these offenses against myself, but put them into Your Hands. God, heal my emotional wounds and help me to be able to move forward without regrets and help me to let go of the past and start fresh. God give me the ability to offer upliftment and comfort to someone else with the same comfort you have given me. I release my past sins of ____________into Your Hands.

Heavenly Father,
Alone with You in this moment of meditation and prayer, I release any unresolved feelings of resentment or regret. Help me through this process of healing.I release to you any unresolved feelings that I have toward myself. I understand that not forgiving myself is disobedience toward you. Forgive me for any pain that I have caused in the lives of others. Forgive me for not letting go of the past and moving forward in love. I experience now the relief of forgiveness to the depths of my being. Heavenly Father, I acknowledge and give thanks for Your love that strengthens me, comforts and soothes me emotionally, mentally, physically and spiritually. In the complete fullness of Your Love, I can and do forgive myself.
Thank you, Heavenly Father, for healing my heart and bringing Joy and Meaning back into my life. In the Name of Jesus, Amen.

This is a new beginning releasing the past and embracing forgiveness. Forgiveness opens the door to the enrichment of all our relationships so that they flourish with understanding and love. With the forgiveness we express today we open the way to a brighter future.


----------



## Godsjewel

I will consider all your works and meditate on all your mighty deeds. Psalm 77:12

When is the last time worry kept you awake at night? What was the weight bearing down on you? Was it finances? Fear over the latest diagnosis from your fertility specialist? The calendar pages that continue to turn? With every rehearsal, the root of fear digs deeper in our hearts. Where are we going to find the money for another IUI? What if we cant go through with the procedure next month--and that is THE month? Every time we worry, every time we practice the dread, the disaster we fear becomes a little more real in our mind. What if we dont ever get pregnant? What if? What if? What if?

Do you realize that if you know how to worry, you know how to meditate? Rather than worry over the stresses of infertility, why not meditate on the wonders that God has done? Rehearse in your mind the things youve seen Him do in your life. Go through Scripture and be amazed all over again at what He has done for others. Read the numerous infertility stories and meditate on how He has triumphed over barrenness so many times. Remind yourself over and over again how nothing is impossible for God, and how He is no respecter of persons. If He did it for people in Biblical days, He can do it for you. 

The same way we tend to allow ourselves to worry about the same things over and over again, we can meditate on God and His mighty works and deeds. Meditate on a favorite Scripture or miracle from the Bible. Let it become so real in your heart and mind. Overcome your infertility worries by meditating on the goodness of God and His mighty deeds.


----------



## BRK06

I only have a sec, but I found this and wanted to share! I hope you ladies are having a blessed weekend!

Trials knock at our heart and surround us. Temptations set in, hoping well feel the pressure. Tough times come right after a moment of joy or small victory.

We toss and turn at night, wondering how these things work their way into our thoughts, into our dreams.

It starts to feel like were in a batting cage struggling to hit the balls being fired at us. It gets exhausting. 

This is life in the world. It requires a continuous and active choice to choose God. To keep faith. To say, Im sorry. To move ahead in hope rather than despair.

Last week I had to do this over and over again. Unfortunately I allowed temptation to work on my mind and made choices based on emotions, feelings of Who needs this? and more, but I dont write that to wallow in defeat.

I write that because there is so much hope ahead.

Jesus Christ is the good shepherd. When we ask Him into our heart, He showers us with His unconditional love and devotion. He does not leave us. He sees us start over again and again. He sees us struggle with the desire to grow closer to God.

We have nothing to fear.

Keeping Faith in Hard Times

Going by faith  or, really living by faith  is about the free-will choice to trust God and choose His way over our own.

And its about keeping that faith, not just in times of peace, but in times when life feels grindy. In times when we want to give up or choose another path.

Id love to say I get this right all the time, but I dont.

I want to.

In fact, just after writing two blog posts about living by faith and genuinely desiring it in my life, I felt riddled with jabbing trials and temptations.

In each situation it seemed like I could see the problem clear enough to choose otherwise. I could see there was a way out, but then temptation blew in over and over.

It whispered all the thoughts my self wanted to hear. Words like just give up, feel bad or who needs that crap. (Sorry  thats how temptation sounds in my ear at times.)

And why are these defeating thoughts even tempting? Maybe because it feels like someone understands  Yes, right, just give up; I totally should!

But who is the someone who understands? Would God draw near in a trying time and whisper, Just give up?

Stay Strong in the Word

Even  and maybe even especially  when we most desire to have a mind like Christ and live Gods way, battles attempt to set up camp in our heart.

In this same week, the Bible Verse of the Day dealt with keeping faith in tough times. GoingByFaith Facebook followers saw the updates:

No temptation has overtaken you except what is common to mankind. And God is faithful; he will not let you be tempted beyond what you can bear. But when you are tempted, he will also provide a way out so that you can endure it. (1 Corinthians 10:13)

And then came this one

[Trials and Temptations] Consider it pure joy, my brothers and sisters, whenever you face trials of many kinds, because you know that the testing of your faith produces perseverance. (James 1:2-3)

We wonder what out could come our way half-heartedly. We want to believe it, but we dont know if we can.

And right there right in that moment thats where a spiritual battle begins. In that exact moment, keeping faith means everything. Can I believe God? Or should I believe what I see based on the day-to-day world.

Theres that moment to choose. And often we have to go against everything that feels natural within us to choose good.

7 Bible Verses for Keeping Faith When Feeling Weak

Heres the best part  Bible verses for keeping faith in weakness.

The LORD is my light and my salvationwhom shall I fear? The LORD is the stronghold of my lifeof whom shall I be afraid? (Psalm 27:1)

Look to the LORD and his strength; seek his face always. (Psalm 105:4)

So do not fear, for I am with you; do not be dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand. (Isaiah 41:10)

So keep up your courage, men, for I have faith in God that it will happen just as he told me. (Acts 27:25)

But he said to me, My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness. Therefore I will boast all the more gladly about my weaknesses, so that Christs power may rest on me. That is why, for Christs sake, I delight in weaknesses, in insults, in hardships, in persecutions, in difficulties. For when I am weak, then I am strong. (2 Corinthians 12:9-10)

Be on guard. Stand firm in the faith. Be courageous. Be strong. (1 Corinthians 16:13)

The Lord is my shepherd, I shall not be in want. He makes me lie down in green pastures, he leads me beside quiet waters, he restores my soul. He guides me in paths of righteousness for his names sake. Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for you are with me; your rod and your staff, they comfort me. You prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies. You anoint my head with oil; my cup overflows. Surely goodness and love will follow me all the days of my life, and I will dwell in the house of the Lord forever. (Psalm 23)


----------



## me222

Hi Sarah, 

Thank you so much for posting the "Praise You in the Storm" video. Some of the lyrics of the song came into my head this morning. Let's praise Him in the storms of life. 

Currently I feel like there's a storm in many areas of my life: fertility tests (no female doctor to access easily where I live), plans for the future, work (working 10 hours a day and still can't get on top of everything), pressure of getting things done at home (just keeping on top of cleaning, etc.). It's just becoming too much at the moment. On top of that, it's Father's Day and my Dad died 6 years ago so I'm missing him. Didn't go to church today as exhausted and want to avoid father's day stuff. 

Then, people ask questions like when will my dh and I have children. I just answer things like "sometime" or "one day." I don't know when; I'm waiting on God. But, I don't want to tell them we've been ttc due tgo gossip in small towns.

I'm pouring out my heart to Him and He gave the Matthew 11:28 verse before: "Come to Me all you who are weary and heavy laden and I will give you rest." May He give us all peace that surpasses all understanding as we cast our anxieties on Him. 

It can be so difficult - this ttc thing, esp. when everyone around us seems to get pregnant within months. Thank you for starting this thread, Sarah. It's good to have like minded people to fellowship with and pray for.

Much love to you all.


----------



## me222

May Jesus be the One we focus on today and for always. He cares for you all.


----------



## BRK06

Happy Sunday ladies!! I shared a message from my church a little while back on what happens if your Plan A fails, and it was laid on my heart to share the next part of it with you as well. We're all in that stage where we are waiting for what comes next, as most of our "Plan As" have failed, esp concerning TTC. (I mean, really, who sat down and thought, "Well, I think I want to try to have a baby for a year or 2, 3, 4, or 5 with no baby to show for it!" ??)


https://www.newhopeleeward.org/mess...sageGuid=76a15d7c-61ac-41da-8bcf-41c5dc0c027a

In this, the pastor tells the story of Joseph and how things didn't go exactly like he had thought they would, but even during the low times when he had nothing, God was with him and working on HIS plan. I believe that this is our time of "nothing" and God is working in the background to get us set up with His "something!" I really hope you can find the time to check it out...It's a great message!! 

Have a blessed day! :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join your thread? I'm always looking on here for other Christians and I never seem to find threads. I actually typed in something else and stumbled upon this thread, lol.


----------



## HisGrace

Welcome NoDoubt! :wave:


----------



## genesismarie

hi ladies, 
just wanted to check in with you guys? how is everyone doing? i hope your all having a very blessed holiday.
had an amazing experience with the lord today he really opened my eyes and once aagain showed me just how powerful he is, how forgiving and how loving. it just amazing me how the lord puts the the right people in your path to tell you what he wants you to hear. i even experienced today the enemy trying to stop of woman of Christ trying to tell me what god wanted me to hear but we had victory over him. it was a wonderful day. hope you ladies are having a god day.
i'm getting married to my high school sweetheart Thursday we have been together for three years. i would like to ask you ladies to pray over our union

God bless,
Genesis Marie


----------



## LoveandSeven

Hello lovely ladies, I am just wondering if I were able to join this wonderful thread? I'm 25 yrs old from Melbourne, Australia, trying to conceive #1 and would love some encouraging words to read in times when I need it. 

Hope everyone is having a great day! :)


----------



## BRK06

I would like to wish a very blessed and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! to our sweet Sister Sarah! :cake:

I hope you have a WONDERFUL day Sis! I'm very glad you were born :winkwink:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

LoveandSeven - Welcome! :wave: So glad to have you join us.

Sarah - Happy Born Day! May your day be filled with joy and enough love to last a lifetime.

Today I saw something on Twitter that really encouraged me. I thought it might encourage someone here, too. 

God only gives 3 answers to prayer: 1. "Yes!" 2. "Not yet." 3. "I have something better in mind."


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hapy Hatch Day Sarah :hugs: hope you get showered with loads of gifts :happydance: and may our good lord - shower you with many more years to come.:hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

No Doubt said:


> Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join your thread? I'm always looking on here for other Christians and I never seem to find threads. I actually typed in something else and stumbled upon this thread, lol.

Welcome!:hugs: 



LoveandSeven said:


> Hello lovely ladies, I am just wondering if I were able to join this wonderful thread? I'm 25 yrs old from Melbourne, Australia, trying to conceive #1 and would love some encouraging words to read in times when I need it.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day! :)

Welcome! :hugs:

I hope you both find this thread a great encouragement, though I'm sure you will!


And happy birthday Sarah! I hope you have a great day! :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

Thank you all for the birthday wishes!

You are all a blessing to me and I'm looking forward to seeing what God is going to do in all of our lives.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Happy birthday Sarah!!!

May God add years to your life and life to your years!


----------



## Yukki2011

Happy Birthday Sarah! :hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

https://www.theage.com.au/victoria/mo...904-25cm9.html

48 year old mother of 12 just gave birth to naturally conceived quintuplets in Melbourne. Unfortunately one of the baby girls died.

Amazing!


----------



## No Doubt

Good morning ladies! Thanks for the warm welcome, and happy belated birthday Sarah!

It seems the only time I've had lately is when I'm going somewhere and have to use my phone, but I didn't want to stay away for too long. A little about me...I'm 26, will be 27 next month, hubby is 27, and we've been ttc for 2 years this month. Everything always checks out with us, although hubbs has a low sperm count, its not so low that it should really cause any problems. I was diagnosed with pcos about 7 years ago, but everything looks good so I'm not even sure that I ever had that. No real tests like u/s or anything were done then, so I really have nothing to go off of but the doctors word at that time. I've pretty much tried everything but ivf and now I'm trying what I should have tried two years ago. Its like that saying, when you like you have nothing else left you realize all you ever needed was God in the first place. Tough lesson, but I got it, lol. So for now I'm enjoying my hubbs and myself and the time we have before little people start to outnumber us, lol, and building a closet relationship with God. For so long I asked Him to grow my faith in Him and while I wish this wasn't the way, I will definitely say there probably isn't a greater tool. I'm thankful through it all and trust in Gods timing and His will for I know it is perfect. I know we will be parents soon, and right now I'm just exercising another lesson He has taught me through this chapter in my life...patience!

Hope you all are having a wonderfully blessed day!


----------



## PrincessBree

Welcome to all the new ladies!So great to have you all!!

Happy Birthday and many blessings to you Sarah,May God bless your 33rd year on the earth and I pray He will continue to do wonders in your life.You are so precious to us all!!

GenesisMarie-I am praying that God will bless your marriage abundantly!There is such a blessing when we come together before God and confess that we want to do things His way by joining in holy matrimony-There will be some really good times and some hard times,but any situation which you place the Lord in the centre of,has the opportunity of working out!Blessings to you and your dh to be sis xx :hugs::hugs:

Afm-I'm ntnp these days.God has truly been good to me after my ectopic baby,and He continues to keep the pregnancy thread which I started going.Many women are encouraged and prayed for in their first tri.I love what God is doing with us that love Jesus on BabysnBump!He is soo good!Praise Him!!Love you all!!xx:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> Good morning ladies! Thanks for the warm welcome, and happy belated birthday Sarah!
> 
> It seems the only time I've had lately is when I'm going somewhere and have to use my phone, but I didn't want to stay away for too long. A little about me...I'm 26, will be 27 next month, hubby is 27, and we've been ttc for 2 years this month. Everything always checks out with us, although hubbs has a low sperm count, its not so low that it should really cause any problems. I was diagnosed with pcos about 7 years ago, but everything looks good so I'm not even sure that I ever had that. No real tests like u/s or anything were done then, so I really have nothing to go off of but the doctors word at that time. I've pretty much tried everything but ivf and now I'm trying what I should have tried two years ago. Its like that saying, when you like you have nothing else left you realize all you ever needed was God in the first place. Tough lesson, but I got it, lol. So for now I'm enjoying my hubbs and myself and the time we have before little people start to outnumber us, lol, and building a closet relationship with God. For so long I asked Him to grow my faith in Him and while I wish this wasn't the way, I will definitely say there probably isn't a greater tool. I'm thankful through it all and trust in Gods timing and His will for I know it is perfect. I know we will be parents soon, and right now I'm just exercising another lesson He has taught me through this chapter in my life...patience!
> 
> Hope you all are having a wonderfully blessed day!

AMEN!!! Welcome hun, my name is Sarah and I'm so glad you joined us. Thanks for taking the time to share a little bit about yourself :flower:

I have been on this ttc journey for 5 years. I was diagnosed with endometriosis and have had two laparoscopic surgeries to have it taken out. The doctors can't understand why I haven't become pregnant and have now put is in the 5% of people who have unexplained infertility. That bothered me for a second when I heard that, but then I serve a mighty God who can do far more than I could think or imagine. He is the ultimate physician and I trust in Him and His word. Like you said, it's all about trusting in His timing.

I love your positive attitude, that's how God wants us to be during this waiting time. I believe He has a purpose for us in this journey and I pray God continues to give us the strength every day to make it through.


----------



## Godsjewel

I want to tell you this but I dont

We are at the church listening to missionaries share of the vision and purpose they have from
the Lord. At the break, a dear friend comes to see me. She continues

John and Laurie are pregnant. Its still early, only 8 weeks. But I wanted you to know.

Laurie, not a close friend, but someone who I know had surgery on her uterus and worried she
might have trouble getting pregnant. She was able to conceive right away?

I hear myself reply, You dont have to worry about telling me things. Im glad for them.

Im not lying. One part of me is glad for them. Im glad they are pregnant and dont have to endure the struggle of infertility. Babies are a blessing of the Lord.

The sessions resume. As the two young girls speak, former youth of mine, I pay attention and try to focus. At the end, I smile and hug friends and leave looking perfectly normal and happy. In the car, my husband notices I am quieta sure sign I am upset.

In my head comparisons are rolling. First, I think about the two young missionaries. I start to think that my own vision is too small. Im not doing enough for the Lord. Everyone else has a calling, but what about me? All Im doing is small things. Im feeling more and more upset. Then I let myself think about Laurie and John. I think about how she had a reason to think she might not conceive, whereas my infertility is unexplained. I start to feel things arent fair. How is that, two hours ago I was doing so well with my struggle with infertility and feeling so strong. How can I be reeling again so soon?

For the rest of the evening, I am withdrawn. I try to explain to my husband a bit of what Im feeling. He looks concerned and sympathetic. He tries his best to understand. The comparisons keep on rolling and I feel skittish crying out to the Lord in my head. My husband goes to sleep but I am restless. I get up and try writing to a friend. As I am writing, a picture flashes into my head. I feel a jolt of understanding.

The week before, we returned from visiting my husbands Amish relatives in Indiana. I was fascinated by how they maintained the simplicity of older times. While I was there, I had my first buggy ride. I sat next to one of my husbands elderly cousins, Enos, as he gave me a tour of the farms. The pony trotted along in front of us, looking straight ahead. Even if others passed us, the horse didnt notice. He had on blinders. This was the image the Lord gave mea pony wearing blinders!

I quickly look up blinders online.

Blinders keep the horses eye focused on what is ahead, rather than what is at the side or behind.

It keeps the horse from becoming distracted or scared.

Immediately, it becomes clear! I need to put on blinders! I need to stop looking at what had gone wrong behind me. I need to stop looking beside me at what God was doing in the lives of others. When I compared my situation with others, I lost sight of all God had done for me. I thought more about what He hadnt done. If I could focus straight ahead I wouldnt become distracted or scared by what was going on around me. I finally feel peace and go straight to sleep.

Watch your step, and the road will stretch out smooth before you. Look neither right nor left, leave evil in the dust. Proverbs 4:27 (the Message)

~Alison W.


----------



## Praying4bump

Happy belated bday Sarah.

Welcome new ladies.

Sarah, thank you so much for sharing that. Your faith is encouraging.


----------



## No Doubt

I love Sarah's laughter godsjewel! I get the emails and they are always so encouraging.


----------



## Godsjewel

I was listening to Dr. Charles Stanley this morning and this jumped out at me.

God's promises are true. 

The Lord will give you the desires of your heart when you delight in Him (Ps. 37:4). 

If God is more important to you than anyone or anything else, He will grant your desires.

It's when we surrender ourselves and our will to God and let Him take control of our lives, thoughts and actions...then He will grant your hearts desires. 

Don't let ttc become a god in your life, give it all to Him and in due time He will bless you.


----------



## No Doubt

So ladies here is my little nugget of inspiration for the day. A couple weeks back my pastor was preaching on prayer and this is a quote he took from Bill Hybels "If the prayer is wrong, God says no. If the timing is wrong God says slow. If you are wrong, God says grow. But if the prayer is right, the timing is right, and you are right God says go."


----------



## Praying4bump

No Doubt said:


> So ladies here is my little nugget of inspiration for the day. A couple weeks back my pastor was preaching on prayer and this is a quote he took from Bill Hybels "If the prayer is wrong, God says no. If the timing is wrong God says slow. If you are wrong, God says grow. But if the prayer is right, the timing is right, and you are right God says go."

I love that!:thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

All over the country, students of all ages have gathered supplies and headed back to class. How appropriate that you have a homework assignment in todays Daily Double Portion! 

Here it is: Grab a can of hairspray, air freshener, perfume, or any other aerosol and spray a quick blast into the air. Pay close attention to the vapor as it hangs in the air and then vanishes. How long did that vapor last? 10 minutes? Not hardly! A few seconds? 1 or 2? Compare how long that vapor lasted in contrast to the length of time it will take you to read this entire Daily Double Portion. Compare the longevity of the vapor and the 24 hours that make up your day.

You may be wondering what a puff of hairspray or a blast of air freshener has to do with the seemingly never ending struggle you face with infertility. Hold on, friend! Youve just earned an A+!

In 2 Corinthians 4:17-18, the apostle Paul writes For our light and momentary troubles are achieving for us an eternal glory that far outweighs them all. So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen. For what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal. 

There are times when it seems your struggle with infertility will never end. You wonder if you will ever be a parent or if your unmet desire for a child will go with you to your grave. Since the loss of your baby, you fear that grief will be your life long companion. How can infertility or loss be considered light and momentary troubles?

Consider your struggle with infertility to be like the blast of hairspray you sprayed into the air. It was there for a moment, and then it was gone. When you contrasted the length of time it lingered to the 24 hours in a day, how did it compare? Infertility is a season in your life--a very important season--but a season nonetheless. A day will come when it will be part of your past and not a part of your every waking moment. What a wonderful day! God can work through these troubles to bring you closer and closer to Him. You can learn to trust Him through the babyless months as you seek His will for your life. Learning to trust God when you cannot decipher His plan is a treasure beyond description. What a beautiful example of fixing your eyes on things not seen!

But what if your heartache lies in the realm of loss? Losing a baby doesnt feel light or momentary at all. Friend, as painful as your loss is, realize that if you are a child of God, your separation from your child is temporary. In comparison to eternity, the time you are separated by death from your baby will be like that vapor. You sprayed the vapor in the air and in a moment it was gone. The time you are separated from your baby will be like that vapor in comparison to eternity. When you are reunited in Heaven--never to be separated again--your time together and the joy you have will far outweigh your hurt and separation you experience here. This is why Paul says we fix our eyes on what is unseen, on what is eternal. We fix our eyes, we fix our hearts on eternal life. 

When you need to be reminded that infertility and grief will not last for an eternity, go blast a puff of hairspray or air freshener. Notice how briefly the vapor remains in the air compared to the rest of your day. Although it is difficult as you walk through these seasons, encourage yourself and do not lose heart. These troubles are achieving an eternal glory that far outweigh them all!


----------



## Praying4bump

Godsjewel, thank you for sharing that. I needed to be reminded that infertility is only for a season.


----------



## No Doubt

Hello ladies, I hope that you all are having a wonderful day. Just wanted to drop by and show everyone some love!


----------



## No Doubt

I got this book From Faith to Faith: A Daily Guide to Victory by Kenneth & Gloria Copeland as a gift and everyday one of them has written a few paragraphs with a story and scripture. Today's was about the sowing seeds through giving and the scripture was Mark 4 1-20. I decided to read on and got to 30-32 which says "Then He said, 'To what shall we liken the kingdom of God? Or with what parable shall we picture it? It is like a mustard seed which, when it is sown on the ground, is maller than all the seeds on earth; but when it is sown, it grows up and becomes greater than all herbs, and shoots out large branches, so that the birds of the air may nest under its shade.' "

For the first time I've actually understood why people say "with faith the size of a mustard seed". I've never really gotten it, but always know that seeds are little, so it must be with "little" faith. This is true, but mustard seeds are not only little, it is the smallest of the group apparently. But even this little tiny seed, the tiniest of the bunch grows bigger than other seeds sown and even big enough for birds to find shade.

I have definately felt my faith slip here or there in this walk with ttc, but I'm so glad to know that even when my stock has been nearly depleted, I serve a God who is able to take the little bit of faith that I have left and work with it, and work with it miraculously at that. I know that my faith has been restored a few times in this walk, and I always seem to find myself "in the shade" once it has been...not worrying or stressing or wondering or even thinking about ttc to be honest.

It also made me stop and think about how I feel guilty for losing faith sometimes or like I'm giving up on God because the situation doesn't happen when/how I want it to. But these verses make me think that God already knew that would happen which is why before our faith even slips He lets us know that even a tiny bit of faith can still "move mountains". I love it when I come across scripture that provides confirmation, and makes me feel like God planned for me and all my mess already so I can relax and know He's taking care of it. I know this is the case, but it's nice to be reminded of it. To know that my little bit of faith can move mountains is a faith builder in itself for me. Imagine what could be done with faith the size of a watermelon!

This really encouraged me today, and I hope it did the same for someone else. And remember that when your faith starts to slip God already knew that would happen, and God already planned for that, and it only takes a little bit. Allow that to build your faith back up in Him.


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> I got this book From Faith to Faith: A Daily Guide to Victory by Kenneth & Gloria Copeland as a gift and everyday one of them has written a few paragraphs with a story and scripture. Today's was about the sowing seeds through giving and the scripture was Mark 4 1-20. I decided to read on and got to 30-32 which says "Then He said, 'To what shall we liken the kingdom of God? Or with what parable shall we picture it? It is like a mustard seed which, when it is sown on the ground, is maller than all the seeds on earth; but when it is sown, it grows up and becomes greater than all herbs, and shoots out large branches, so that the birds of the air may nest under its shade.' "
> 
> For the first time I've actually understood why people say "with faith the size of a mustard seed". I've never really gotten it, but always know that seeds are little, so it must be with "little" faith. This is true, but mustard seeds are not only little, it is the smallest of the group apparently. But even this little tiny seed, the tiniest of the bunch grows bigger than other seeds sown and even big enough for birds to find shade.
> 
> I have definately felt my faith slip here or there in this walk with ttc, but I'm so glad to know that even when my stock has been nearly depleted, I serve a God who is able to take the little bit of faith that I have left and work with it, and work with it miraculously at that. I know that my faith has been restored a few times in this walk, and I always seem to find myself "in the shade" once it has been...not worrying or stressing or wondering or even thinking about ttc to be honest.
> 
> It also made me stop and think about how I feel guilty for losing faith sometimes or like I'm giving up on God because the situation doesn't happen when/how I want it to. But these verses make me think that God already knew that would happen which is why before our faith even slips He lets us know that even a tiny bit of faith can still "move mountains". I love it when I come across scripture that provides confirmation, and makes me feel like God planned for me and all my mess already so I can relax and know He's taking care of it. I know this is the case, but it's nice to be reminded of it. To know that my little bit of faith can move mountains is a faith builder in itself for me. Imagine what could be done with faith the size of a watermelon!
> 
> This really encouraged me today, and I hope it did the same for someone else. And remember that when your faith starts to slip God already knew that would happen, and God already planned for that, and it only takes a little bit. Allow that to build your faith back up in Him.

Amen sis, thanks for sharing :hugs:

I was reading this scripture last week and was so encouraged by it as well. It's crazy how easily our faith can be shaken at times, but we need to remember that God will never give us more than we can handle and He is going to see us through this journey every step of the way.


----------



## Godsjewel

God Says You Can Trust in Me

Our money says In God We Trust but it is hard to trust when everything seems to be caving in around us. Nothing looks like it will turn out right. At times there is no evidence that God is even with us so how can we trust in Him during calamitous times? In reality, we can sometimes not even trust our eyesbut if there is anything in this universe you can trust, it is God Almighty. It is the invisible hand that is placed in ours that never lets go. Like a parent holding their childs hand, God is securely caring for us, never letting us slip or fall:

Isaiah 41:13 For I am the LORD your God who takes hold of your right hand and says to you, do not fear; I will help you.

Proverbs 28:26 Those who trust in themselves are fools, but those who walk in wisdom are kept safe.

Jeremiah 17:5-7 This is what the LORD says: Cursed is the one who trusts in man, who draws strength from mere flesh and whose heart turns away from the LORD. That person will be like a bush in the wastelands; they will not see prosperity when it comes. They will dwell in the parched places of the desert, in a salt land where no one lives. But blessed is the one who trusts in the LORD, whose confidence is in him.

Psalm 32:7 You are my hiding place; you will protect me from trouble and surround me with songs of deliverance.

Jeremiah 32:27 I am the LORD, the God of all mankind. Is anything too hard for me?

Proverbs 3:5-6 Trust in the LORD with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding; in all your ways submit to him, and he will make your paths straight.

Psalm 36:7 How priceless is your unfailing love, O God! People take refuge in the shadow of your wings.

2 Corinthians 1:20 For no matter how many promises God has made, they are Yes in Christ. And so through him the Amen is spoken by us to the glory of God.

2 Peter 1:4a Through these he has given us his very great and precious promises, so that through them you may participate in the divine nature.

1 Chronicles 28:20 David also said to Solomon his son, Be strong and courageous, and do the work. Do not be afraid or discouraged, for the LORD God, my God, is with you. He will not fail you or forsake you until all the work for the service of the temple of the LORD is finished.


----------



## Godsjewel

Distractions

Have you ever noticed that anytime you decide to spend time with God that something or someone gets in the way? Your crazy friend (we all have them) calls to tell you how her kids are making her nuts, or your cousin emails you her latest sonogram picture. Or perhaps you start your period again, and realize that your long sought after dream of pregnancy will have to wait for at least another month. All this happens just when you settle down with your Bible to find a few precious moments of quiet time alone with God. Instead of a few moments of peace with the Prince of Peace, youre sobbing into your pillow again. Your mind isnt on the goodness of God. Its on the emptiness of your womb. 

Satans primary battlefield is your mind. He would love to bombard your mind with so many distractions that you forget to focus on the realities of who God is. Just when you determine to walk in the truth that God is for you and not against you, Satan will remind you of how many of your school classmates have had babies, and many are pregnant with their second, yet you have none. Hell whisper to your heart, Does that sound like God is for you? Dont allow him to distract you with lies! Remember that Satan is the father of lies, and he uses them well. 

People around us can cause distractions to your worship as well. People can be stupid sometimes! Plain and simple! They can say and do hurtful things that leave us scratching our heads in confusion. Why did she say that? Why did they do that? What did I do to deserve this? Anger starts to build and we get distracted from our worship again. She knows better than that! She knows it just about kills me every time I hear her tell about her labor and delivery! She knows it rips my heart out! Why cant she understand how hard this is for me? Why doesnt she care about me more? It really does seem like those around us should know better, doesnt it? It seems like those who have loved us our entire lives should understand the hurts we carry, but so often they dont. Friends and family members somehow cant see inside our hearts and see the burdens and scars our hearts bear. 

Infertility consumes us. It overwhelms every part of us. It infiltrates our emotions, our relationships, our finances, our intimacies. It becomes so much a part of so much of who we are. Without realizing it, we begin to expect people around us to understand what its like to be infertile. We long for understanding that we cannot even verbalize. I wonder if we are not holding people to a standard that only God Himself can meet? When we do so, we become distracted and shift our focus away from a perfect God and onto imperfect people.

If you find yourself angry or frustrated today, perhaps you have become distracted. Perhaps you have shifted your gaze away from a perfect God to imperfect people. Its easy to do, isnt it? Why not make a conscious choice to shift your gaze and your affections back to our perfect God. Look on Him. Tell Him how amazing He is. Talk about His wonders and His deeds. If you dont know what to say, flip your bible open to the Psalms. David wrote many of the Psalms and he had quite a way with words! Hell help you get started! Before long, you may find praise pouring from your own tongue. 

Infertility is a lot of things. It is a physical, emotional, relational and financial crisis in a young couples life. It is an anvil on which many marriages are strengthened and some are destroyed. It is definitely a time of spiritual maturity. It can also be a huge distraction to prayer and worship. Dont allow infertility to stand in the way of worshipping the God who gave His Baby for you. Instead, let it be the vehicle that carries you to the God who loves you, who has amazing plans for your life, and who rejoices over you with singing.


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Thank you all for the birthday wishes!
> 
> You are all a blessing to me and I'm looking forward to seeing what God is going to do in all of our lives.

I am a little late, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Godsjewel

For He satisfies the longing soul,
And fills the hungry soul with goodness.
Psalm 107:9

Ive battled my weight ever since I was a teenager. Others members of my family are overweight and suffer from a variety of health problems as a result. I dont want to be like that. I want to eat normally and in a way that pleases God. So I have begun a new bible study called, A Woman of ModerationBreaking The Chains of Poor Eating Habits. Its a Dee Brestin bible study and I highly recommend it for anyone who struggles to get their appetite under control. 

One of the main themes of this study is learning to distinguish between physical hunger and soul hunger. All of us have within us a deep hunger for God, however, we often choose to satisfy that hunger with other things such as food, activities, work, etc. None of those things are bad, but if we are running to those things to get full instead of running to God, well remain unsatisfied. 

When I think back over my life and review my prayer requests, I notice that Ive always asked for things that I thought would make me happy. Lord, please bless my husband with a raise or bonus, because if he made this much, Id be happy and not have to worry about money. Lord, if only I could quit my job, because I want to start a family and be a stay-at-home mom, Id be happy. 

If only I had a child Lord, then Id finally be happy... 

Is my baby hunger really masking a hunger for God? Deuteronomy 8:3 says, He humbled you and allowed you to hunger, and fed you with manna... This passage speaks about God allowing the Israelites to hunger while in the desert for forty years. What if God, in His mercy, allowed my infertility, my baby hunger, to bring me closer to Him, to teach me to know what it means to be truly loved by Him and to know how to truly love Him as well? 

My husband and I have struggled financially for most of our married life. My husband was self-employed and we ran a carpentry business out of our home. Our business was seasonal at best. People are more likely to do home improvements during tax refund season rather than back to school or the holiday season. It was either feast or famine. We never knew from one month to the next if we were going to have enough to make ends meet. But over the years, Ive learned to depend on God for my every need and saw Him work in miraculous ways. Through those trials, Ive learned to trust God so that no financial snafu thrown at me causes me to flinch. Its also taught me to be exceedingly thankful for all that we do have: a good home, dependable cars, and a strong marriage. 

Would He use my infertility in the same way? He has. The secret to a peaceful and fearless life is to have complete trust and total dependance on the Lord. Infertility has put me in that place of total dependance. Extenuating circumstances have prohibited us from pursuing fertility treatment or adoption. God has put me in the place where I must be still and know that (He) is God (Ps. 46:10) 

Im not saying theres anything wrong with praying for the blessings of God in life whether its health, prosperity, or a child. But the blessings themselves dont satisfy soul hunger. Only our relationship with Him can do that.

~Jamie H.


----------



## HisGrace

I was just studying my Bible and came across this verse. It really blessed me and will help me to get over my miscarriage. I think it can help out others that have miscarried and those who keep going cycles without a bfp. 

Isaiah 43:18-19 says, "Forget about what's happened. Don't keep going over old history. Be alert, be present. I'm about to do something brand new. It's bursting out, don't you see it?"

So forget about last cycle and all the other bfn's you've seen month after month. Go into this cycle with a new attitude, a renewed spirit. God is bringing life to this thread! Praise God!


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> I was just studying my Bible and came across this verse. It really blessed me and will help me to get over my miscarriage. I think it can help out others that have miscarried and those who keep going cycles without a bfp.
> 
> Isaiah 43:18-19 says, "Forget about what's happened. Don't keep going over old history. Be alert, be present. I'm about to do something brand new. It's bursting out, don't you see it?"
> 
> So forget about last cycle and all the other bfn's you've seen month after month. Go into this cycle with a new attitude, a renewed spirit. God is bringing life to this thread! Praise God!

Amen sis, good word! :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

So whats been going on with you ladies lately?

I sadly had a little breakdown on my birthday :cry:I was really hoping that I was going to be blessed with a BFP, but instead got AF. I fell on my knees before the Lord in tears telling Him I cant do this anymore and that I want more than anything to completely give it all to Him. I dont want to go month to month thinking of ttc and all that other stuff, I want to keep my eyes on Jesus and be the best wife to my hubby and best mom to Taylor I can be. Its hard sometimes to give it all to God and it feels like most of the time I doits just those times where I try to grab hold of it again and try to do all I can to make it happen and I cant I need to leave it in the hands of our Heavenly Father. I will no longer see a fertility specialist, take meds, do IUIs, or track my ovulation. I want to be free of this and I know God will get the glory the day I am blessed with a child.

As for the doctors visit, she did a physical exam and said my ovaries and uterus feel fine and she doesnt know why Im spotting and having lower ab pain and since this is the first month that this has been happening, she wants me to wait a couple more cycles to see if it happens again. She said it could possibly be the endometriosis coming back. I asked if we should do an ultrasound to make sure and she said there was no need since she didnt feel anything abnormal. Im just praying that all these symptoms disappear and that my body will start to function the way God intended it to.

Im so looking forward to hearing praise reports soon.


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> So whats been going on with you ladies lately?
> 
> I sadly had a little breakdown on my birthday :cry:I was really hoping that I was going to be blessed with a BFP, but instead got AF. I fell on my knees before the Lord in tears telling Him I cant do this anymore and that I want more than anything to completely give it all to Him. I dont want to go month to month thinking of ttc and all that other stuff, I want to keep my eyes on Jesus and be the best wife to my hubby and best mom to Taylor I can be. Its hard sometimes to give it all to God and it feels like most of the time I doits just those times where I try to grab hold of it again and try to do all I can to make it happen and I cant I need to leave it in the hands of our Heavenly Father. I will no longer see a fertility specialist, take meds, do IUIs, or track my ovulation. I want to be free of this and I know God will get the glory the day I am blessed with a child.
> 
> As for the doctors visit, she did a physical exam and said my ovaries and uterus feel fine and she doesnt know why Im spotting and having lower ab pain and since this is the first month that this has been happening, she wants me to wait a couple more cycles to see if it happens again. She said it could possibly be the endometriosis coming back. I asked if we should do an ultrasound to make sure and she said there was no need since she didnt feel anything abnormal. Im just praying that all these symptoms disappear and that my body will start to function the way God intended it to.
> 
> Im so looking forward to hearing praise reports soon.

:hugs: Thanks for posting this hun it's good to testify in faith about where the Lord has us.

For the last month the Lord has been speaking with me about being content with my life.Not looking at what I don't have but what I do have and giving Him praise for it,daily.I have realised how I base my joy in my circumstances rather than in the Lord Himself.And I continuously keep falling back into that.I guess He has been teaching me that He is enough for me,no matter what my life looks like.No matter how things turn out,no matter if I do or don't have the things which I want,He is trying to prove Himself to be enough for me.

I don't ttc anymore I concluded,like you that if He wants to make me pregnant then He will,because He has done much more with a 16 year old who has sex one time and becomes pregnant on accident (He is the ONLY giver of life).This miracle is on Him!

xx


----------



## Godsjewel

PrincessBree said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> So whats been going on with you ladies lately?
> 
> I sadly had a little breakdown on my birthday :cry:I was really hoping that I was going to be blessed with a BFP, but instead got AF. I fell on my knees before the Lord in tears telling Him I cant do this anymore and that I want more than anything to completely give it all to Him. I dont want to go month to month thinking of ttc and all that other stuff, I want to keep my eyes on Jesus and be the best wife to my hubby and best mom to Taylor I can be. Its hard sometimes to give it all to God and it feels like most of the time I doits just those times where I try to grab hold of it again and try to do all I can to make it happen and I cant I need to leave it in the hands of our Heavenly Father. I will no longer see a fertility specialist, take meds, do IUIs, or track my ovulation. I want to be free of this and I know God will get the glory the day I am blessed with a child.
> 
> As for the doctors visit, she did a physical exam and said my ovaries and uterus feel fine and she doesnt know why Im spotting and having lower ab pain and since this is the first month that this has been happening, she wants me to wait a couple more cycles to see if it happens again. She said it could possibly be the endometriosis coming back. I asked if we should do an ultrasound to make sure and she said there was no need since she didnt feel anything abnormal. Im just praying that all these symptoms disappear and that my body will start to function the way God intended it to.
> 
> Im so looking forward to hearing praise reports soon.
> 
> :hugs: Thanks for posting this hun it's good to testify in faith about where the Lord has us.
> 
> For the last month the Lord has been speaking with me about being content with my life.Not looking at what I don't have but what I do have and giving Him praise for it,daily.I have realised how I base my joy in my circumstances rather than in the Lord Himself.And I continuously keep falling back into that.I guess He has been teaching me that He is enough for me,no matter what my life looks like.No matter how things turn out,no matter if I do or don't have the things which I want,He is trying to prove Himself to be enough for me.
> 
> I don't ttc anymore I concluded,like you that if He wants to make me pregnant then He will,because He has done much more with a 16 year old who has sex one time and becomes pregnant on accident (He is the ONLY giver of life).This miracle is on Him!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

yay! I can finally see your beautiful face...you are gorgeous Bree :winkwink:


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> So whats been going on with you ladies lately?
> 
> I sadly had a little breakdown on my birthday :cry:I was really hoping that I was going to be blessed with a BFP, but instead got AF. I fell on my knees before the Lord in tears telling Him I cant do this anymore and that I want more than anything to completely give it all to Him. I dont want to go month to month thinking of ttc and all that other stuff, I want to keep my eyes on Jesus and be the best wife to my hubby and best mom to Taylor I can be. Its hard sometimes to give it all to God and it feels like most of the time I doits just those times where I try to grab hold of it again and try to do all I can to make it happen and I cant I need to leave it in the hands of our Heavenly Father. I will no longer see a fertility specialist, take meds, do IUIs, or track my ovulation. I want to be free of this and I know God will get the glory the day I am blessed with a child.
> 
> As for the doctors visit, she did a physical exam and said my ovaries and uterus feel fine and she doesnt know why Im spotting and having lower ab pain and since this is the first month that this has been happening, she wants me to wait a couple more cycles to see if it happens again. She said it could possibly be the endometriosis coming back. I asked if we should do an ultrasound to make sure and she said there was no need since she didnt feel anything abnormal. Im just praying that all these symptoms disappear and that my body will start to function the way God intended it to.
> 
> Im so looking forward to hearing praise reports soon.
> 
> :hugs: Thanks for posting this hun it's good to testify in faith about where the Lord has us.
> 
> For the last month the Lord has been speaking with me about being content with my life.Not looking at what I don't have but what I do have and giving Him praise for it,daily.I have realised how I base my joy in my circumstances rather than in the Lord Himself.And I continuously keep falling back into that.I guess He has been teaching me that He is enough for me,no matter what my life looks like.No matter how things turn out,no matter if I do or don't have the things which I want,He is trying to prove Himself to be enough for me.
> 
> I don't ttc anymore I concluded,like you that if He wants to make me pregnant then He will,because He has done much more with a 16 year old who has sex one time and becomes pregnant on accident (He is the ONLY giver of life).This miracle is on Him!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> yay! I can finally see your beautiful face...you are gorgeous Bree :winkwink:Click to expand...

O lol I wasnt expecting that as a response LOL,thank you hun!xx


----------



## HisGrace

:hugs: Bree and Sarah :hugs: I can totally understand where you're coming from. When I went on vacation this summer, I thought I had truly given it all to God. I was at a good place reflecting on all God had given me (a loving husband, a great job, a truly happy marriage, my health, wealth, the list could go on and on). I felt like I was being selfish so I asked Him to remove the desire if it wasn't for me and I gave it to Him (or at least that's what I thought). By the TWW of the next cycle, i was anxious again. Then I received a word on contentment, that released me from the guilt I felt at not being happy with what God has given me. It's a balance, and it's not easy. I have to consciously remind myself of the things I have when I start to get too anxious about TTC. I've not conquered it yet by any means, but I have faith that if children are not His will for me, then He will make it alright with me. Until that time, I will continue to have faith that He has children for me. 

I'm done with the timelines I created for my life because they've all been smashed. I'm just trusting that the more He purifies me of the discontentment, the envy, and all the other sins I had buried so deep, the closer I will get to becoming a mother. No other struggle has brought me closer to God than the one with TTC. My faith has not been tested more than now with any other struggle. So whether he blesses me with children or not, this struggle has not been in vain for me and I trust it has not been in vain for you either. I have faith that it will happen and I rejoice now for our children. I rejoice for our husbands and our marriages. I rejoice for all the wonderful things He's already done and is doing right now in our lives. And I rejoice in this struggle because I am a much better person because of it. If God would have given my husband and I that BFP 17 months ago when we started trying, I would not have been the parent that I know I'll be after having experienced this struggle. So, I rejoice for this, and I keep the faith that the vision shall come to pass at the perfect moment and I listen for Him to lead me and direct me. If He leads me to surgery to remove the fibroids, then I'll do it. The doctors or the surgery won't get the glory; God will. If He leads me to IVF, then I'll do it, but but He will get the glory not the procedure. If He leads me to Clomid or any other drugs, then I'll do it, but again He gets the glory. Currently, I just don't feel he's lead me in those directions so I'm not going that route. The doctors may think I'm crazy to not follow their advice but I don't want to do this out of His perfect timing. So Bree and Sarah, if God is leading you to stop temping, OPKs, feet in the air, and all the other things we do to TTC, then it's for a reason. Maybe those things would have cause you to BD on the wrong day and caused the wrong sperm to fertilize the egg. He's miticulous He's leading you that way for a reason. Stand firm in your decision and listen. I love you all, and I pray this hasn't offended.


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> :hugs: Bree and Sarah :hugs: I can totally understand where you're coming from. When I went on vacation this summer, I thought I had truly given it all to God. I was at a good place reflecting on all God had given me (a loving husband, a great job, a truly happy marriage, my health, wealth, the list could go on and on). I felt like I was being selfish so I asked Him to remove the desire if it wasn't for me and I gave it to Him (or at least that's what I thought). By the TWW of the next cycle, i was anxious again. Then I received a word on contentment, that released me from the guilt I felt at not being happy with what God has given me. It's a balance, and it's not easy. I have to consciously remind myself of the things I have when I start to get too anxious about TTC. I've not conquered it yet by any means, but I have faith that if children are not His will for me, then He will make it alright with me. Until that time, I will continue to have faith that He has children for me.
> 
> I'm done with the timelines I created for my life because they've all been smashed. I'm just trusting that the more He purifies me of the discontentment, the envy, and all the other sins I had buried so deep, the closer I will get to becoming a mother. No other struggle has brought me closer to God than the one with TTC. My faith has not been tested more than now with any other struggle. So whether he blesses me with children or not, this struggle has not been in vain for me and I trust it has not been in vain for you either. I have faith that it will happen and I rejoice now for our children. I rejoice for our husbands and our marriages. I rejoice for all the wonderful things He's already done and is doing right now in our lives. And I rejoice in this struggle because I am a much better person because of it. If God would have given my husband and I that BFP 17 months ago when we started trying, I would not have been the parent that I know I'll be after having experienced this struggle. So, I rejoice for this, and I keep the faith that the vision shall come to pass at the perfect moment and I listen for Him to lead me and direct me. If He leads me to surgery to remove the fibroids, then I'll do it. The doctors or the surgery won't get the glory; God will. If He leads me to IVF, then I'll do it, but but He will get the glory not the procedure. If He leads me to Clomid or any other drugs, then I'll do it, but again He gets the glory. Currently, I just don't feel he's lead me in those directions so I'm not going that route. The doctors may think I'm crazy to not follow their advice but I don't want to do this out of His perfect timing. So Bree and Sarah, if God is leading you to stop temping, OPKs, feet in the air, and all the other things we do to TTC, then it's for a reason. Maybe those things would have cause you to BD on the wrong day and caused the wrong sperm to fertilize the egg. He's miticulous He's leading you that way for a reason. Stand firm in your decision and listen. I love you all, and I pray this hasn't offended.

Amen, I'm in total agreement with you sweetheart. Thank you for sharing this. You are a blessing :hugs:


----------



## Praying4bump

HisGrace said:


> I was just studying my Bible and came across this verse. It really blessed me and will help me to get over my miscarriage. I think it can help out others that have miscarried and those who keep going cycles without a bfp.
> 
> Isaiah 43:18-19 says, "Forget about what's happened. Don't keep going over old history. Be alert, be present. I'm about to do something brand new. It's bursting out, don't you see it?"
> 
> So forget about last cycle and all the other bfn's you've seen month after month. Go into this cycle with a new attitude, a renewed spirit. God is bringing life to this thread! Praise God!

Amen!


----------



## Shellvz

I have come to the same place. I have given up the striving and the struggling and the obsessing...

I am surrendered to what God has for me and feel really good about it. I stopped temping which was so easy to do - and slept so beautifully!

I have one more test - CD21 blood test on Monday 16th. So I began temping again to confirm ovulation before the blood tests my progesterone levels. As soon as I get my crosshairs I will stop temping again.

It feels so freeing to not come home from work to poas for OPK tests, wake every other hour to see if it was nearly time to test temp and constant reading into every symptom and temp shift. 

I am so looking forward to crosshairs so I can stop again :)


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Distractions
> 
> Have you ever noticed that anytime you decide to spend time with God that something or someone gets in the way? Your crazy friend (we all have them) calls to tell you how her kids are making her nuts, or your cousin emails you her latest sonogram picture. Or perhaps you start your period again, and realize that your long sought after dream of pregnancy will have to wait for at least another month. All this happens just when you settle down with your Bible to find a few precious moments of quiet time alone with God. Instead of a few moments of peace with the Prince of Peace, youre sobbing into your pillow again. Your mind isnt on the goodness of God. Its on the emptiness of your womb.
> 
> Satans primary battlefield is your mind. He would love to bombard your mind with so many distractions that you forget to focus on the realities of who God is. Just when you determine to walk in the truth that God is for you and not against you, Satan will remind you of how many of your school classmates have had babies, and many are pregnant with their second, yet you have none. Hell whisper to your heart, Does that sound like God is for you? Dont allow him to distract you with lies! Remember that Satan is the father of lies, and he uses them well.
> 
> People around us can cause distractions to your worship as well. People can be stupid sometimes! Plain and simple! They can say and do hurtful things that leave us scratching our heads in confusion. Why did she say that? Why did they do that? What did I do to deserve this? Anger starts to build and we get distracted from our worship again. She knows better than that! She knows it just about kills me every time I hear her tell about her labor and delivery! She knows it rips my heart out! Why cant she understand how hard this is for me? Why doesnt she care about me more? It really does seem like those around us should know better, doesnt it? It seems like those who have loved us our entire lives should understand the hurts we carry, but so often they dont. Friends and family members somehow cant see inside our hearts and see the burdens and scars our hearts bear.
> 
> *Infertility consumes us. It overwhelms every part of us. It infiltrates our emotions, our relationships, our finances, our intimacies. It becomes so much a part of so much of who we are. Without realizing it, we begin to expect people around us to understand what its like to be infertile. We long for understanding that we cannot even verbalize. I wonder if we are not holding people to a standard that only God Himself can meet? When we do so, we become distracted and shift our focus away from a perfect God and onto imperfect people.*
> 
> If you find yourself angry or frustrated today, perhaps you have become distracted. Perhaps you have shifted your gaze away from a perfect God to imperfect people. Its easy to do, isnt it? Why not make a conscious choice to shift your gaze and your affections back to our perfect God. Look on Him. Tell Him how amazing He is. Talk about His wonders and His deeds. If you dont know what to say, flip your bible open to the Psalms. David wrote many of the Psalms and he had quite a way with words! Hell help you get started! Before long, you may find praise pouring from your own tongue.
> 
> Infertility is a lot of things. It is a physical, emotional, relational and financial crisis in a young couples life. It is an anvil on which many marriages are strengthened and some are destroyed. It is definitely a time of spiritual maturity. It can also be a huge distraction to prayer and worship. Dont allow infertility to stand in the way of worshipping the God who gave His Baby for you. Instead, let it be the vehicle that carries you to the God who loves you, who has amazing plans for your life, and who rejoices over you with singing.

The part I bolded hits home so hard. I feel so alone in this journey and I thought my friends would be there for me and yet it seems like some of them are no where to be found.....are they letting me down or am I expecting too much of them?! :shrug: These days it seems maybe a little of both!


----------



## HisGrace

For those of us actively TTC and are feeling consumed with thoughts of TTC, throughout your day when the issue comes into your mind, don't spend time worrying; spend time handing the issue over to God.


----------



## uwa_amanda

Hey ladies!!

It's been quite a while since I have posted on this thread...not sure if I have updated you on our situation, so here goes...

We stopped ttc in May after my last doctor's appt and my DH's most recent SA (not too peachy and questionable results). Tossed the OPK's, fertility meds, hid the thermometer (like I was really using it anyway lol), and everything. I'm not exactly sure where that leads us on our ttc journey and whether we are going to start trying again any time soon. For the first month, I was okay; second, okay; third month, had a mini-meltdown; now, I seem to be okay with it. I felt like I was spending too much of my time worrying over something that I truly had no control over, with or without the fertility meds and stuff. It was definitely a relief for me to have the strength to put all of that stuff down. I feel like God has other plans for us in this stage of our lives and will lead us back to eventually ttc again when His timing is right...not ours!


----------



## HisGrace

Hi uwa_amanda. Do you feel like a weight has been lifted off your shoulders?


----------



## Godsjewel

> The part I bolded hits home so hard. I feel so alone in this journey and I thought my friends would be there for me and yet it seems like some of them are no where to be found.....are they letting me down or am I expecting too much of them?! :shrug: These days it seems maybe a little of both!

And that's exactly why I love this thread, because I know you all are here for me, to encourage me. It's hard to rely on our friends when they can't understand our struggle and I find the best thing to do is go to God with all your cares, worries and anxieties and He will bring a peace that passes all understanding.


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> It's been quite a while since I have posted on this thread...not sure if I have updated you on our situation, so here goes...
> 
> We stopped ttc in May after my last doctor's appt and my DH's most recent SA (not too peachy and questionable results). Tossed the OPK's, fertility meds, hid the thermometer (like I was really using it anyway lol), and everything. I'm not exactly sure where that leads us on our ttc journey and whether we are going to start trying again any time soon. For the first month, I was okay; second, okay; third month, had a mini-meltdown; now, I seem to be okay with it. I felt like I was spending too much of my time worrying over something that I truly had no control over, with or without the fertility meds and stuff. It was definitely a relief for me to have the strength to put all of that stuff down. I feel like God has other plans for us in this stage of our lives and will lead us back to eventually ttc again when His timing is right...not ours!

Yay! we missed you sweetie :hugs:

I'm so blessed to know you're doing good and are in a good place. God has nothing but good in store for you and hubby.


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> For those of us actively TTC and are feeling consumed with thoughts of TTC, throughout your day when the issue comes into your mind, don't spend time worrying; spend time handing the issue over to God.

Hi dear :flower:
That can be easier said than done sometimes, but that's exactly what we need to do.


----------



## Godsjewel

You have dealt well with Your servant, O Lord, according to Your word. Teach me good discernment and knowledge, for I believe in Your commandments. Before I was afflicted I went astray, but now I keep your word.

Psalm 119:65-67

Do you realize that God can bring good out of your struggle with infertility? It seems that nothing good can come from this, doesnt it? It seems that some days all you can possibly imagine is the hurt that comes from it. It hurts when someone asks you why you dont have children yet, and you cant think of an answer. It hurts when you run into a former classmate with her three children in tow, and you have nothing but the newest round of prescriptions in hand. It hurts when you start another period and another year without a pregnancy. It hurts when you must look your only child in the face and explain that you dont know if shell ever have a sibling. It hurts when youve trusted a silent God through month after month after year after year of trying to have a baby, but He still wont place a baby in your womb. 

How can I seriously ask you accept that this same God can bring good from your as-of-yet unmet desire for a baby? It may be hard to see while you are in the midst of the fight, but I believe the day will come when you will be able to look back at your fertility fight with sincere gratitude. One day youll offer praise to the same God who took you by the hand and led you through the very difficult and dark valleys He is leading you through today, even if you cannot sense His presence at this moment. 

Perhaps the answer is found in Psalm 119:65-67. Read it with me, my friend. 

You have dealt well with Your servant, O Lord, according to Your word. Teach me good discernment and knowledge, for I believe in Your commandments. Before I was afflicted I went astray, but now I keep your word.

What was it like for you before you knew that having a baby would be one of the hardest trials you would ever have to face? How is it different now? For most of us, infertility brings a spiritual crisis. We cry out to God when baby hunger invades our lives. Do you search the Scriptures for answers? Do you seek the advice of godly counsel? Perhaps youve started going to church again when you had become slack in your devotion to God when life was easy. If any of these situations are the case, then infertility has been a blessing in your life! If the hardship that infertility brings to your life has caused you to seek out God in any way, then along with the difficulty it brings, infertility has also delivered a blessing to your life! 

Anything that causes you to seek out God brings blessing to you. Any situation that drives you to your knees is good for you. Dont misunderstand me--I know infertility is probably the most confusing and hurtful situation youve ever faced. However, along with heartache, infertility carries with it the blessing of being a catalyst in intensifying your relationship with God. Because of the hurt of infertility, you may call on God for healing. Because of the confusion infertility brings, you seek the wisdom of God. Because you recognize God as the one and only giver of life, you bow in submission and ask Him to place life in your womb. 

When you reach the other side of your infertility story, and you are able to look back at how your story resolved, how do you think youll view God? Do you think youll have a different view than you had at the beginning of your walk with Him? As you walk through the hardships of infertility, youre learning more and more about God and His character in ways you never could have learned any other way. Why would you ever want to stray from Him?

Before you were afflicted--before infertility tore your heart in two--you might not have been so determined to learn of God. You might not have been so desperate to know His plan for your life. Infertility forced you to call His Name in ways you never cared to before. Once you know God in intimate ways, why would you ever want to stray?


----------



## beckysprayer

HisGrace said:


> I was just studying my Bible and came across this verse. It really blessed me and will help me to get over my miscarriage. I think it can help out others that have miscarried and those who keep going cycles without a bfp.
> 
> Isaiah 43:18-19 says, "Forget about what's happened. Don't keep going over old history. Be alert, be present. I'm about to do something brand new. It's bursting out, don't you see it?"
> 
> So forget about last cycle and all the other bfn's you've seen month after month. Go into this cycle with a new attitude, a renewed spirit. God is bringing life to this thread! Praise God!

LOVE this! I am going to highlight this in my Bible right away. Thanks for sharing, that is a great verse! :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

I'm praying for all of you. What wonderful testimonies to God's love and power are in store for all of you. :thumbup:


----------



## uwa_amanda

HisGrace said:


> Hi uwa_amanda. Do you feel like a weight has been lifted off your shoulders?

I absolutely do!


----------



## PrincessBree

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMyZLYCxINo

This song has literally been on replay right here in my headphones at work!What a wonderful reminder that God is for us in this walk and not against us!He loves us so much and wants to show us that each day even in the hard times!He is so good to us!Love you ladies!x


----------



## HisGrace

Godsjewel said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> For those of us actively TTC and are feeling consumed with thoughts of TTC, throughout your day when the issue comes into your mind, don't spend time worrying; spend time handing the issue over to God.
> 
> Hi dear :flower:
> That can be easier said than done sometimes, but that's exactly what we need to do.Click to expand...

Oh, I know. I came across this and it blessed me so I decided to share it. I meant no harm. I know you and a few others are no longer actively trying. I meant that for those of us that are still actively trying and struggling with it. I came across it and thought this is exactly what I need to do instead of trying to fight the feelings myself. Im sorry if I offended you or anyone else. I honestly meant no harm. I pray you all stay blessed. Take care.


----------



## PrincessBree

uwa_amanda said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> It's been quite a while since I have posted on this thread...not sure if I have updated you on our situation, so here goes...
> 
> We stopped ttc in May after my last doctor's appt and my DH's most recent SA (not too peachy and questionable results). Tossed the OPK's, fertility meds, hid the thermometer (like I was really using it anyway lol), and everything. I'm not exactly sure where that leads us on our ttc journey and whether we are going to start trying again any time soon. For the first month, I was okay; second, okay; third month, had a mini-meltdown; now, I seem to be okay with it. I felt like I was spending too much of my time worrying over something that I truly had no control over, with or without the fertility meds and stuff. It was definitely a relief for me to have the strength to put all of that stuff down. I feel like God has other plans for us in this stage of our lives and will lead us back to eventually ttc again when His timing is right...not ours!

Hey hun!wonderful to hear from you!nice to hear update from you hun and so glad that God is blessing you and dh!may He give you peace in your heart concerning your decision to wait on His timing xx


----------



## PrincessBree

:hugs:


HisGrace said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> For those of us actively TTC and are feeling consumed with thoughts of TTC, throughout your day when the issue comes into your mind, don't spend time worrying; spend time handing the issue over to God.
> 
> Hi dear :flower:
> That can be easier said than done sometimes, but that's exactly what we need to do.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know. I came across this and it blessed me so I decided to share it. I meant no harm. I know you and a few others are no longer actively trying. I meant that for those of us that are still actively trying and struggling with it. I came across it and thought this is exactly what I need to do instead of trying to fight the feelings myself. Im sorry if I offended you or anyone else. I honestly meant no harm. I pray you all stay blessed. Take care.Click to expand...

O hunni we know you didnt mean any harm! xx:hugs: Im working on taking every thought captive into the obedience of Christ myself!!xx


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> The part I bolded hits home so hard. I feel so alone in this journey and I thought my friends would be there for me and yet it seems like some of them are no where to be found.....are they letting me down or am I expecting too much of them?! :shrug: These days it seems maybe a little of both!
> 
> And that's exactly why I love this thread, because I know you all are here for me, to encourage me. It's hard to rely on our friends when they can't understand our struggle and I find the best thing to do is go to God with all your cares, worries and anxieties and He will bring a peace that passes all understanding.Click to expand...


Exactly and I have been trying my hardest to continue to let my worries and fears go and let life happen as God has planned for me! I am a stubborn girl and sometimes it is hard! :dohh:


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> For those of us actively TTC and are feeling consumed with thoughts of TTC, throughout your day when the issue comes into your mind, don't spend time worrying; spend time handing the issue over to God.
> 
> Hi dear :flower:
> That can be easier said than done sometimes, but that's exactly what we need to do.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know. I came across this and it blessed me so I decided to share it. I meant no harm. I know you and a few others are no longer actively trying. I meant that for those of us that are still actively trying and struggling with it. I came across it and thought this is exactly what I need to do instead of trying to fight the feelings myself. Im sorry if I offended you or anyone else. I honestly meant no harm. I pray you all stay blessed. Take care.Click to expand...

No offense taken sweetheart :hugs: Even though i have stopped actively trying, I still have those struggles, so it was good for me to read too :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Out of Control

24 And behold, there arose a great storm on the sea, so that the boat was being covered with the waves; but Jesus Himself was asleep.
25 And they came to Him and woke Him, saying, "Save us, Lord; we are perishing!"
26 He said to them, "Why are you afraid, you men of little faith?" Then He got up and rebuked the winds and the sea, and it became perfectly calm.
Matthew 8:24-26

For the residents of my home state, recent days have marked the anniversaries of Hurricanes Katrina and Gustav and arrival of Hurricane Isaac. Although most people do all they can to prepare for a hurricane, there are just some elements of the storms that are simply out of their control. They cannot control where the hurricane will make landfall--if it does at all, nor can they control how strong the winds gust. They cannot determine how many inches of rain will fall or whose home may lose a roof. The strength of these storms is simply out of mans control.

Whether or not youve ever been in the path of a hurricane, you undoubtedly find yourself feeling out of control as you face the storm of infertility. So much of your desire to have a child is out of your control. When to have a baby is not up to you, and even how your child is conceived may not happen the way you have always dreamed. You always thought it would happen with romantic music and candle light on a special weekend getaway, but the doctor says it will have to be in a cold, sterile laboratory. You wanted things kept between you and your spouse, but everyone at work knows because youve had to take so much time off for treatment. All the dreams youve had of presenting your parents with the first grandchild are morphing into something else, because your younger sister is about to give birth ahead of you. Infertility can make your emotions feel as out of control as a category 5 hurricane!

There was a day recorded in Scripture when Jesus sailed on the Sea of Galilee with His disciples. A massive storm rose and the disciples were terrified. (I imagine a lot of Louisiana residents could relate about now!) Water was splashing over the sides of the boat, and the men knew they were going to drown. I can just see them! Eyes wide with terror, these life-toughened men yelling orders at one another as they replayed their last encounters with the ones they loved. The storm was fierce and it was out of their control. No matter what they did, the water kept pounding them. No matter how they had prepared, the wind kept howling, and the boat kept rocking. It didnt matter that they had followed Jesus, or that they were the best sailors around, they thought they were going to die. The storm they faced that night was out of their control.

But it was not out of Jesus control.

You see, right in the middle of this storm, while all the disciples were frantically bailing water out of the boat, it dawned on someone that Jesus wasnt helping. Why? Because Jesus was asleep. Thats right! He was snoring! Jesus literally laid down in the stern of the ship and took a nap. He was worried because He was in full control. The disciples woke Him, and with much anxiety cried out Dont you care? Dont you care that were dying? (Dont you love that Scripture just says they woke Him? No names listed here!) Scripture tells us that Jesus simply got up, rebuked the storm, and everything became perfectly calm. The storm that petrified the disciples had to obey even the spoken word of the Word, and winds and waves instantly became as calm as glass. Instantly under the control of the Master. The storm was under His control.

Infertility may not be under your control, but it is totally, perfectly under Jesus control. You can trust His loving control. You do not have to fear infertilitys effects on your life, on your marriage. Infertility is under the control of your Master. Listen to Him. Rely on Him. Follow His commands. Allow infertility to be a tool He uses to teach you, to reach you, to change you. Its okay that infertility is not under your control, because it is totally under Gods control. Even when you feel like the disciples felt that day, and you wonder if the storm you are facing is going to be the destruction of you, cry out to Jesus, and allow Him to rescue you. Let Him work through the storm of infertility and bring you to a deeper understanding of what He can do through the difficulties you face


----------



## Praying4bump

Hi Ladies,

I wanted to share this with you all. I know the day will come when the Lord blesses me with a child and I know the day will come when I will quote verses 27 -28. God is good!:happydance:

1 Samuel 1 
1 There was a certain man from Ramathaim, a Zuphite[a] from the hill country of Ephraim, whose name was Elkanah son of Jeroham, the son of Elihu, the son of Tohu, the son of Zuph, an Ephraimite. 2 He had two wives; one was called Hannah and the other Peninnah. Peninnah had children, but Hannah had none.
3 Year after year this man went up from his town to worship and sacrifice to the Lord Almighty at Shiloh, where Hophni and Phinehas, the two sons of Eli, were priests of the Lord. 4 Whenever the day came for Elkanah to sacrifice, he would give portions of the meat to his wife Peninnah and to all her sons and daughters. 5 But to Hannah he gave a double portion because he loved her, and the Lord had closed her womb. 6 Because the Lord had closed Hannahs womb, her rival kept provoking her in order to irritate her. 7 This went on year after year. Whenever Hannah went up to the house of the Lord, her rival provoked her till she wept and would not eat. 8 Her husband Elkanah would say to her, Hannah, why are you weeping? Why dont you eat? Why are you downhearted? Dont I mean more to you than ten sons?
9 Once when they had finished eating and drinking in Shiloh, Hannah stood up. Now Eli the priest was sitting on his chair by the doorpost of the Lords house. 10 In her deep anguish Hannah prayed to the Lord, weeping bitterly. 11 And she made a vow, saying, Lord Almighty, if you will only look on your servants misery and remember me, and not forget your servant but give her a son, then I will give him to the Lord for all the days of his life, and no razor will ever be used on his head.
12 As she kept on praying to the Lord, Eli observed her mouth. 13 Hannah was praying in her heart, and her lips were moving but her voice was not heard. Eli thought she was drunk 14 and said to her, How long are you going to stay drunk? Put away your wine.
15 Not so, my lord, Hannah replied, I am a woman who is deeply troubled. I have not been drinking wine or beer; I was pouring out my soul to the Lord. 16 Do not take your servant for a wicked woman; I have been praying here out of my great anguish and grief.
17 Eli answered, Go in peace, and may the God of Israel grant you what you have asked of him.
18 She said, May your servant find favor in your eyes. Then she went her way and ate something, and her face was no longer downcast.
19 Early the next morning they arose and worshiped before the Lord and then went back to their home at Ramah. Elkanah made love to his wife Hannah, and the Lord remembered her. 20 So in the course of time Hannah became pregnant and gave birth to a son. She named him Samuel,* saying, Because I asked the Lord for him.
21 When her husband Elkanah went up with all his family to offer the annual sacrifice to the Lord and to fulfill his vow, 22 Hannah did not go. She said to her husband, After the boy is weaned, I will take him and present him before the Lord, and he will live there always.[c]
23 Do what seems best to you, her husband Elkanah told her. Stay here until you have weaned him; only may the Lord make good his[d] word. So the woman stayed at home and nursed her son until she had weaned him.
24 After he was weaned, she took the boy with her, young as he was, along with a three-year-old bull,[e] an ephah[f] of flour and a skin of wine, and brought him to the house of the Lord at Shiloh. 25 When the bull had been sacrificed, they brought the boy to Eli, 26 and she said to him, Pardon me, my lord. As surely as you live, I am the woman who stood here beside you praying to the Lord. 27 I prayed for this child, and the Lord has granted me what I asked of him. 28 So now I give him to the Lord. For his whole life he will be given over to the Lord. And he worshiped the Lord there.*


----------



## Godsjewel

Praying4bump said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I wanted to share this with you all. I know the day will come when the Lord blesses me with a child and I know the day will come when I will quote verses 27 -28. God is good!:happydance:
> 
> 1 Samuel 1
> 1 There was a certain man from Ramathaim, a Zuphite[a] from the hill country of Ephraim, whose name was Elkanah son of Jeroham, the son of Elihu, the son of Tohu, the son of Zuph, an Ephraimite. 2 He had two wives; one was called Hannah and the other Peninnah. Peninnah had children, but Hannah had none.
> 3 Year after year this man went up from his town to worship and sacrifice to the Lord Almighty at Shiloh, where Hophni and Phinehas, the two sons of Eli, were priests of the Lord. 4 Whenever the day came for Elkanah to sacrifice, he would give portions of the meat to his wife Peninnah and to all her sons and daughters. 5 But to Hannah he gave a double portion because he loved her, and the Lord had closed her womb. 6 Because the Lord had closed Hannahs womb, her rival kept provoking her in order to irritate her. 7 This went on year after year. Whenever Hannah went up to the house of the Lord, her rival provoked her till she wept and would not eat. 8 Her husband Elkanah would say to her, Hannah, why are you weeping? Why dont you eat? Why are you downhearted? Dont I mean more to you than ten sons?
> 9 Once when they had finished eating and drinking in Shiloh, Hannah stood up. Now Eli the priest was sitting on his chair by the doorpost of the Lords house. 10 In her deep anguish Hannah prayed to the Lord, weeping bitterly. 11 And she made a vow, saying, Lord Almighty, if you will only look on your servants misery and remember me, and not forget your servant but give her a son, then I will give him to the Lord for all the days of his life, and no razor will ever be used on his head.
> 12 As she kept on praying to the Lord, Eli observed her mouth. 13 Hannah was praying in her heart, and her lips were moving but her voice was not heard. Eli thought she was drunk 14 and said to her, How long are you going to stay drunk? Put away your wine.
> 15 Not so, my lord, Hannah replied, I am a woman who is deeply troubled. I have not been drinking wine or beer; I was pouring out my soul to the Lord. 16 Do not take your servant for a wicked woman; I have been praying here out of my great anguish and grief.
> 17 Eli answered, Go in peace, and may the God of Israel grant you what you have asked of him.
> 18 She said, May your servant find favor in your eyes. Then she went her way and ate something, and her face was no longer downcast.
> 19 Early the next morning they arose and worshiped before the Lord and then went back to their home at Ramah. Elkanah made love to his wife Hannah, and the Lord remembered her. 20 So in the course of time Hannah became pregnant and gave birth to a son. She named him Samuel,* saying, Because I asked the Lord for him.
> 21 When her husband Elkanah went up with all his family to offer the annual sacrifice to the Lord and to fulfill his vow, 22 Hannah did not go. She said to her husband, After the boy is weaned, I will take him and present him before the Lord, and he will live there always.[c]
> 23 Do what seems best to you, her husband Elkanah told her. Stay here until you have weaned him; only may the Lord make good his[d] word. So the woman stayed at home and nursed her son until she had weaned him.
> 24 After he was weaned, she took the boy with her, young as he was, along with a three-year-old bull,[e] an ephah[f] of flour and a skin of wine, and brought him to the house of the Lord at Shiloh. 25 When the bull had been sacrificed, they brought the boy to Eli, 26 and she said to him, Pardon me, my lord. As surely as you live, I am the woman who stood here beside you praying to the Lord. 27 I prayed for this child, and the Lord has granted me what I asked of him. 28 So now I give him to the Lord. For his whole life he will be given over to the Lord. And he worshiped the Lord there.*

*

AMEN! I stand in agreement with you!*


----------



## HisGrace

HisGrace said:


> I was just studying my Bible and came across this verse. It really blessed me and will help me to get over my miscarriage. I think it can help out others that have miscarried and those who keep going cycles without a bfp.
> 
> Isaiah 43:18-19 says, "Forget about what's happened. Don't keep going over old history. Be alert, be present. I'm about to do something brand new. It's bursting out, don't you see it?"
> 
> So forget about last cycle and all the other bfn's you've seen month after month. Go into this cycle with a new attitude, a renewed spirit. God is bringing life to this thread! Praise God!

Looks like I'll get to put this new attitude into practice now. I got my bfp yesterday and my past miscarriage keeps popping up in my mind. But I am casting down those thoughts and trying to forget the past by giving it all to Him.


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> I was just studying my Bible and came across this verse. It really blessed me and will help me to get over my miscarriage. I think it can help out others that have miscarried and those who keep going cycles without a bfp.
> 
> Isaiah 43:18-19 says, "Forget about what's happened. Don't keep going over old history. Be alert, be present. I'm about to do something brand new. It's bursting out, don't you see it?"
> 
> So forget about last cycle and all the other bfn's you've seen month after month. Go into this cycle with a new attitude, a renewed spirit. God is bringing life to this thread! Praise God!
> 
> Looks like I'll get to put this new attitude into practice now. I got my bfp yesterday and my past miscarriage keeps popping up in my mind. But I am casting down those thoughts and trying to forget the past by giving it all to Him.Click to expand...

WHAT?!?!?! and you waited this long to tell us...:haha:

I'm super excited for you sweetheart :hugs: 

I pray for a healthy and happy pregnancy. :happydance:


----------



## Praying4bump

Congrats his grace. Praying for a h & h 9mos!!


----------



## No Doubt

HisGrace said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> I was just studying my Bible and came across this verse. It really blessed me and will help me to get over my miscarriage. I think it can help out others that have miscarried and those who keep going cycles without a bfp.
> 
> Isaiah 43:18-19 says, "Forget about what's happened. Don't keep going over old history. Be alert, be present. I'm about to do something brand new. It's bursting out, don't you see it?"
> 
> So forget about last cycle and all the other bfn's you've seen month after month. Go into this cycle with a new attitude, a renewed spirit. God is bringing life to this thread! Praise God!
> 
> Looks like I'll get to put this new attitude into practice now. I got my bfp yesterday and my past miscarriage keeps popping up in my mind. But I am casting down those thoughts and trying to forget the past by giving it all to Him.Click to expand...

Congrats hun!


----------



## HisGrace

Godsjewel said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> I was just studying my Bible and came across this verse. It really blessed me and will help me to get over my miscarriage. I think it can help out others that have miscarried and those who keep going cycles without a bfp.
> 
> Isaiah 43:18-19 says, "Forget about what's happened. Don't keep going over old history. Be alert, be present. I'm about to do something brand new. It's bursting out, don't you see it?"
> 
> So forget about last cycle and all the other bfn's you've seen month after month. Go into this cycle with a new attitude, a renewed spirit. God is bringing life to this thread! Praise God!
> 
> Looks like I'll get to put this new attitude into practice now. I got my bfp yesterday and my past miscarriage keeps popping up in my mind. But I am casting down those thoughts and trying to forget the past by giving it all to Him.Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT?!?!?! and you waited this long to tell us...:haha:
> 
> I'm super excited for you sweetheart :hugs:
> 
> I pray for a healthy and happy pregnancy. :happydance:Click to expand...

LOL. It hasn't even been 24 hours. Thanks for the well wishes and your prayers.


----------



## beckysprayer

HisGrace said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> I was just studying my Bible and came across this verse. It really blessed me and will help me to get over my miscarriage. I think it can help out others that have miscarried and those who keep going cycles without a bfp.
> 
> Isaiah 43:18-19 says, "Forget about what's happened. Don't keep going over old history. Be alert, be present. I'm about to do something brand new. It's bursting out, don't you see it?"
> 
> So forget about last cycle and all the other bfn's you've seen month after month. Go into this cycle with a new attitude, a renewed spirit. God is bringing life to this thread! Praise God!
> 
> Looks like I'll get to put this new attitude into practice now. I got my bfp yesterday and my past miscarriage keeps popping up in my mind. But I am casting down those thoughts and trying to forget the past by giving it all to Him.Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats!! I'm so happy for you! Praying this is a healthy little baby who will grow like a weed and have a strong heart. :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Grief is obvious when you consider the loss of a precious baby. It is easy to understand how your heart can be torn into when a doctor delivers the devastating news that your baby has not survived. Most people can at least offer condolences in a situation such as this. However, few people understand the grief that accompanies infertility. 

When you try unsuccessfully to conceive a child, your grieving process begins anew every 28 days. You grieve the child that could have been conceived that month. You grieve the loss of celebrations with the baby you would have given birth to, had you gotten pregnant that month. If the grief of primary infertility is misunderstood, how much more is the grief of secondary infertility misunderstood! As with any loss, there is definitely grief with infertility.

So what do we do with this grief? Do we deny it and try to pretend that it doesnt affect us? Are we weak because we grieve a baby that has never existed? What does God expect us to do with this grief that He is allowing us to go through? Does He care about it? Will He stop it?

Scripture has much to say about grief and actually helps us to define it as a process, rather than a one-time event. Grief is something that we must walk through. There is no way that we can process grief in one day, in one experience. We must walk through the stages of grief and learn every painful lesson she has to teach us. However, God has promised to walk with us through every excruciating step. Lo, I am with you always (Matthew 28:20), Blessed are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted (Matthew 5:4), God, who comforts the depressed...(2 Corinthians 7:6).

Whether your grief is from losing a baby you held in your heart so much longer than in your body, or from loving a baby that has yet to be conceived, you can rest assured that God promises that you can survive through His strength. I can do everything through him who gives me strength. (Philippians 4:13) The darkest days of your grief are no match for the strength of the God who loves you enough to offer His Son as a sacrifice for you. He is enough to pull you through the deepest sorrow that grief throws at you. Even if your heart is enveloped in mind-numbing grief over another miscarriage or another failed procedure, the devastation you feel today will not last forever. Weeping may last for the night, But a shout of joy comes in the morning! (Psalm 30:5) 

So walk through valley of grief. Learn the lessons laid out before you. Shed the tears you need to. Lean on the Good Shepherd who promises to never leave you or forsake you. Tell Him how it hurts. Eventually youll see that morning is coming and your grief is lessening. You will survive the grief you feel.


----------



## Godsjewel

For whatever was written in earlier times was written for our instruction, so that through perseverance and the encouragement of the Scriptures we might have hope. Romans 15:4

The Bible, written thousands of years ago by men inspired by God Himself, was given to you for powerful purposes. 2 Timothy 3:16-17 says All Scripture is inspired by God and profitable for teaching, for reproof, for correction, for training in righteousness; so that the man of God may be adequate, equipped for every good work. The Word of God is given to you to teach you, to train you, even to correct you when you are wrong. It teaches you how to handle difficult days, how to lean on God when you feel weak, how to celebrate when you finally get that positive pregnancy test.

But the Bible was written so long ago! It doesnt apply to me and my struggle today! Not so, friend! Do you realize that the truths of Scripture are just as real and just as powerful for you today as they were when the ink was still wet when the patriarchs scribbled the words on their scrolls? Romans 15:4 tells us For whatever was written in earlier times was written for our instruction, so that through perseverance and the encouragement of the Scriptures we might have hope. The authority of Scripture has no expiration date! The same God who spoke to Abraham and encouraged him and Sarah through their years of waiting for a child, still encourages you today. The same God who stood with Hannah as she wept in the temple, stands with you as you weep, and still promises to be with you always (Matthew 28:20)

You can remind God of His every promise! The promises recorded in Scripture are promises made to you as well. God you promised to be with me, to never leave me or forsake me. I need You today. I cannot tell my husband that the IUI failed again unless I know You are with me. God, you promised that I can do all things through You because You give me strength. Thank You for Your strength today. In John 14:27, Jesus says " Peace I leave with you; My peace I give to you; not as the world gives do I give to you. Do not let your heart be troubled, nor let it be fearful. If you are fearful over what your future holds, or you are afraid of what the doctor is going to tell you, remind your heart of what Jesus says. He gives you His peace when you are afraid. Even infertility is no match for the peace given by the Prince of Peace!

Perhaps youve never realized how very relevant Scripture is to your infertility struggle. Its pages are full of men and women just like you who cried out to God for a baby. Time after time we see God intervene in families who were consumed with baby hunger, and we see Him work and move in miraculous ways. We are reminded today that the power and the authority of Scripture has not be weakened by time.

God bless you as you persevere and search the Scriptures for encouragement in your journey!


----------



## Godsjewel

Happy Friday!

I pray you all are enjoying this beautiful day the Lord has made. 

Have a wonderful weekend everyone :flower:


----------



## Praying4bump

Godsjewel said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> I pray you all are enjoying this beautiful day the Lord has made.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone :flower:

Thanks you too!


----------



## me222

Godsjewel said:


> So what&#8217;s been going on with you ladies lately?
> 
> I sadly had a little breakdown on my birthday :cry:&#8230;I was really hoping that I was going to be blessed with a BFP, but instead got AF. I fell on my knees before the Lord in tears telling Him I can&#8217;t do this anymore and that I want more than anything to completely give it all to Him. I don&#8217;t want to go month to month thinking of ttc and all that other stuff, I want to keep my eyes on Jesus and be the best wife to my hubby and best mom to Taylor I can be. It&#8217;s hard sometimes to give it all to God and it feels like most of the time I do&#8230;it&#8217;s just those times where I try to grab hold of it again and try to do all I can to make it happen&#8230; and I can&#8217;t&#8230; I need to leave it in the hands of our Heavenly Father. I will no longer see a fertility specialist, take meds, do IUI&#8217;s, or track my ovulation. I want to be free of this and I know God will get the glory the day I am blessed with a child.
> 
> As for the doctors visit, she did a physical exam and said my ovaries and uterus feel fine and she doesn&#8217;t know why I&#8217;m spotting and having lower ab pain and since this is the first month that this has been happening, she wants me to wait a couple more cycles to see if it happens again. She said it could possibly be the endometriosis coming back. I asked if we should do an ultrasound to make sure and she said there was no need since she didn&#8217;t feel anything abnormal. I&#8217;m just praying that all these symptoms disappear and that my body will start to function the way God intended it to.
> 
> I&#8217;m so looking forward to hearing praise reports soon.

Praying for you, Sarah. That God will continue to comfort and guide you and provide children for you. Hugs.


----------



## me222

Godsjewel said:


> Grief is obvious when you consider the loss of a precious baby. It is easy to understand how your heart can be torn into when a doctor delivers the devastating news that your baby has not survived. Most people can at least offer condolences in a situation such as this. However, few people understand the grief that accompanies infertility.
> 
> When you try unsuccessfully to conceive a child, your grieving process begins anew every 28 days. You grieve the child that could have been conceived that month. You grieve the loss of celebrations with the baby you would have given birth to, had you gotten pregnant that month. If the grief of primary infertility is misunderstood, how much more is the grief of secondary infertility misunderstood! As with any loss, there is definitely grief with infertility.
> 
> So what do we do with this grief? Do we deny it and try to pretend that it doesnt affect us? Are we weak because we grieve a baby that has never existed? What does God expect us to do with this grief that He is allowing us to go through? Does He care about it? Will He stop it?
> 
> Scripture has much to say about grief and actually helps us to define it as a process, rather than a one-time event. Grief is something that we must walk through. There is no way that we can process grief in one day, in one experience. We must walk through the stages of grief and learn every painful lesson she has to teach us. However, God has promised to walk with us through every excruciating step. Lo, I am with you always (Matthew 28:20), Blessed are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted (Matthew 5:4), God, who comforts the depressed...(2 Corinthians 7:6).
> 
> Whether your grief is from losing a baby you held in your heart so much longer than in your body, or from loving a baby that has yet to be conceived, you can rest assured that God promises that you can survive through His strength. I can do everything through him who gives me strength. (Philippians 4:13) The darkest days of your grief are no match for the strength of the God who loves you enough to offer His Son as a sacrifice for you. He is enough to pull you through the deepest sorrow that grief throws at you. Even if your heart is enveloped in mind-numbing grief over another miscarriage or another failed procedure, the devastation you feel today will not last forever. Weeping may last for the night, But a shout of joy comes in the morning! (Psalm 30:5)
> 
> So walk through valley of grief. Learn the lessons laid out before you. Shed the tears you need to. Lean on the Good Shepherd who promises to never leave you or forsake you. Tell Him how it hurts. Eventually youll see that morning is coming and your grief is lessening. You will survive the grief you feel.

Hi Sarah - thanks for posting this! Sometimes we can feel guilty for grieving about that child that could have been conceived (or maybe it's just me?). We think "I shouldn't be so upset.. because (insert reason..e.g: worse things happen to people, I just need to be happy in God and not upset etc.). God doesn't want us to deny our emotions - but to give them to Him. And I was thinking with the last bit where it says : "So walk though valley of grief.." it reminds me of Psalm 23. Regardless of what we're going through, He is with us. He is guiding us through our journeys in life. And - when it feels so unbearable and SO overwhelming..He will carry us. He wants us to pour out our hearts to Him. He doesn't want us to bottle our emotions and think that because we're Christians, we're not allowed to be angry or upset. He created us and knows our emotions. 
Keep pouring them out to Jesus, girls. He will walk with us and carry us. 
"He takes me to lush pastures, he leads me to refreshing water. He restores my strength. He leads me down the right paths for the sake of his reputation. 23:4 Even when I must walk through the darkest valley, I fear no danger, for you are with me;your rod and your staff reassure me" - Psalm 23:2-4.

HisGrace- congratulations!:D Praying for a great pregnancy for you. Hugs.


----------



## stevens2010

I also want to thank you for posting about grief. I've been struggling big time the past week, with my emotions and I've found myself breaking down in tears almost every day throughout the day! It feels like an outpouring of emotion that's built up, rather than sadness over my situation if that makes sense?

I was in church yesterday and listening to the worship as the team finished their song and I nearly crumbled. I feel so full of tears, like I need to have a really good clean out.

A couple of other things have happened and I don't know that they mean anything, but I'd like to think they do. 

I was praying about 5 weeks ago in church about DH and I having a baby and I kept asking God when? When is it our turn? When will I see beautiful lines? And almost straightaway in my head was APRIL. I counted the months ahead and realised there were 8. It stuck in my head. Later that same day, my sister announced she was pregnant and due in April. I would like to think my Father in Heaven was "fore-warning" me of her announcement. There'd been a few signs that she was pregnant and I already knew in my heart but I didn't know she'd done a test and confirmed it til that day. My heart broke and I fell apart. I went on with round 4 of Clomid, praying to God I'd be bump buddies with my sister. We're so close in our relationship and I desperately wanted to be on this journey with her. 

Anyways, just before starting round 4 (while expecting a bfp from round 3!) I prayed again. God, when will it be our turn? I'm begging, crying out Lord, please bless us with a baby. I desperately want to be a mother, my heart aches, longing and waiting to finally tell my husband that he's going to be a daddy. In my head flashed ROUND 5. I heard it again, ROUND 5. I replied with Lord, I'm not yet on round 4. Shall I write it off? Have a break? No answer. I decided to go full steam with round 4, trying just as hard as the round before it. I was calm when my period arrived. Inside I could feel emotions bubbling away, anger, disappointment, hurt, heartbreak, GRIEF, jealousy, bitterness... And I feel ready to explode with tears. :( I remembered ROUND 5 and here I am, CD5 on round 5. It may be nothing, may well have been my sub-conscious answering me with round5. But it could be God's voice. I'm praying it's God, trying to trust that it is and I'm going to do my best to relax and enjoy the month with my husband. It's strange that my feelings don't feel like they're about our situation. I don't feel sad. I don't feel depressed. I wonder if my body needs to clear out the last 2 years of all those feelings so that I can have a pure body for round 5. Ready to receive a child, our gift from God. 

I could be wrong... But something in me just feels that I've gotta have a spring clean of my emotions and the build up from the last 2 years. 

Pray for me ladies, I'm trying to make sense of things and I feel very overwhelmed. 

Oh and before I forget. Randomly flicking through my husband's profile on a social networking site and I came across a conversation between him and his best friend. His BF is not a christian but believes there is a God. He knows my DH and I are trying for a baby and he told DH he would pray for us. Unbeknown to me at the time, DH's BF actually went into his local church, sat down and prayed to God that he would bless us with a child. It brought me to tears. His friend commented "I don't know why, but September is in my head." 

Say we fall pregnant this cycle, our child would be conceived this month, in September! 

I'm praying Lord that this is Your direct word, given to us in preparation for what we're about to be given. But if it is NOT, we are still trusting in Your perfect timing. Lord strengthen us and help us to listen for Your guidance and Your direction. Our lives are not our own, we are adopted to You and we commit our situation to You, we hand over control and desires to You. Thank You Father that You are sufficient. Amen.


----------



## Heather.1987

Subscribing. My name is heather ttc #1, cycle #3, cd20, 1dpo.


----------



## Godsjewel

stevens2010 said:


> I also want to thank you for posting about grief. I've been struggling big time the past week, with my emotions and I've found myself breaking down in tears almost every day throughout the day! It feels like an outpouring of emotion that's built up, rather than sadness over my situation if that makes sense?
> 
> I was in church yesterday and listening to the worship as the team finished their song and I nearly crumbled. I feel so full of tears, like I need to have a really good clean out.
> 
> A couple of other things have happened and I don't know that they mean anything, but I'd like to think they do.
> 
> I was praying about 5 weeks ago in church about DH and I having a baby and I kept asking God when? When is it our turn? When will I see beautiful lines? And almost straightaway in my head was APRIL. I counted the months ahead and realised there were 8. It stuck in my head. Later that same day, my sister announced she was pregnant and due in April. I would like to think my Father in Heaven was "fore-warning" me of her announcement. There'd been a few signs that she was pregnant and I already knew in my heart but I didn't know she'd done a test and confirmed it til that day. My heart broke and I fell apart. I went on with round 4 of Clomid, praying to God I'd be bump buddies with my sister. We're so close in our relationship and I desperately wanted to be on this journey with her.
> 
> Anyways, just before starting round 4 (while expecting a bfp from round 3!) I prayed again. God, when will it be our turn? I'm begging, crying out Lord, please bless us with a baby. I desperately want to be a mother, my heart aches, longing and waiting to finally tell my husband that he's going to be a daddy. In my head flashed ROUND 5. I heard it again, ROUND 5. I replied with Lord, I'm not yet on round 4. Shall I write it off? Have a break? No answer. I decided to go full steam with round 4, trying just as hard as the round before it. I was calm when my period arrived. Inside I could feel emotions bubbling away, anger, disappointment, hurt, heartbreak, GRIEF, jealousy, bitterness... And I feel ready to explode with tears. :( I remembered ROUND 5 and here I am, CD5 on round 5. It may be nothing, may well have been my sub-conscious answering me with round5. But it could be God's voice. I'm praying it's God, trying to trust that it is and I'm going to do my best to relax and enjoy the month with my husband. It's strange that my feelings don't feel like they're about our situation. I don't feel sad. I don't feel depressed. I wonder if my body needs to clear out the last 2 years of all those feelings so that I can have a pure body for round 5. Ready to receive a child, our gift from God.
> 
> I could be wrong... But something in me just feels that I've gotta have a spring clean of my emotions and the build up from the last 2 years.
> 
> Pray for me ladies, I'm trying to make sense of things and I feel very overwhelmed.
> 
> Oh and before I forget. Randomly flicking through my husband's profile on a social networking site and I came across a conversation between him and his best friend. His BF is not a christian but believes there is a God. He knows my DH and I are trying for a baby and he told DH he would pray for us. Unbeknown to me at the time, DH's BF actually went into his local church, sat down and prayed to God that he would bless us with a child. It brought me to tears. His friend commented "I don't know why, but September is in my head."
> 
> Say we fall pregnant this cycle, our child would be conceived this month, in September!
> 
> I'm praying Lord that this is Your direct word, given to us in preparation for what we're about to be given. But if it is NOT, we are still trusting in Your perfect timing. Lord strengthen us and help us to listen for Your guidance and Your direction. Our lives are not our own, we are adopted to You and we commit our situation to You, we hand over control and desires to You. Thank You Father that You are sufficient. Amen.

Wow! That would definitely be amazing if it turned out that way. Be at peace that God is still in control and will help you through this journey whichever path He has you on.

That is awesome about your hubby's friend...I pray that the day you conceive, it will open up his eyes to see God's goodness and draw him closer to God because of it.


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather.1987 said:


> Subscribing. My name is heather ttc #1, cycle #3, cd20, 1dpo.

Welcome Heather :flower:

I'm so glad you have joined us. There are so many wonderful women of faith on here that will help you along this journey.


----------



## Godsjewel

Remember the day you stood before the LORD your God at Horeb, when the LORD said to me, Assemble the people to Me that I may let them hear My words so they may learn to fear Me all the days they live on the earth, and that they may teach their children. You came near and stood near the foot of the mountain, and the mountain burned with fire to the very heart of the heaven: darkness, cloud and thick gloom. Then the LORD spoke to you from the midst of the fire; you heard the sound of words, but you saw no form--only a voice. So He declared to you His covenant which He commanded you to form, that is, the Ten Commandments; and He wrote them on two tablets of stone.

Deuteronomy 4:10-12

What an odd passage of Scripture to encourage someone who is trying everything she can to have a baby. The image here is terrifying! Moses has assembled the people of Israel who have come through the wilderness, and he has told them he will die soon. He wont enter into the Promised Land with them, but he will turn leadership over to Joshua. Hes telling the people to remember what many of them would rather forget. It must have been a horrifying day! The mountain shaking with the very power and presence of an unseen God, words being written in stone and handed down to them. The sheer magnitude of the holiness of God must have been startling. Can you imagine standing in the presence of God in such a way? Can you imagine having to be reminded to remember such a day?

So what does this have to do with infertility?

I want to remind you to look at the power and presence of this same God. I want to remind you that the same God who spoke the stars into space, whose presence caused this mountain to burn with fire, who uses the earth as His footstool, is passionate about you. I want to remind you to look at the magnitude of the wonder of this God when the problem of infertility seems to overwhelm you. The Israelites needed to be reminded of some things from time to time. They needed to be reminded just how big God really was and how small their problems were in comparison. So do you. Infertility is a huge problem in your life--until you compare it to how big God is. God is a great big God and He is for you!

There are times in this season of your life when everything is consumed with baby making. Every interaction with your spouse is nothing more than conception related. Every penny is put aside for medication or treatment. Every conversation is centered around diagnoses or lack thereof. The playful banter between two people in love has been replaced with strained conversation over why someone else got pregnant instead. Infertility can become all-consuming to the couple who so desperately want a baby. If this has become your daily routine, take a step back, and remember. Remember what it was about your husband that was so amazingly appealing to you before you knew his sperm count. Remember how it felt to have dinner together and not discuss ovulation. Remember that God is so much bigger than any disease that either of your bodies house. Remember that God is so much bigger than any problem, any question, any fear that infertility places in your path. Remember that God promises to never leave you, never forsake you, even when infertility makes you feel so very alone in a baby-filled world. When you weep because the thought of you bearing a child seems impossible, remember that God told Sarah Is anything too difficult for the LORD? When the news of an old, barren Elizabeth being six months pregnant reached the ears of pregnant virgin Mary, remember, the Gods message was Nothing will be impossible with God!

So remember, friend! Its not the size of the mountain thats important. Its the strength of the Mountain Mover that matters. Remember how big God is. Remember how small your infertility really is in comparison to our great big God.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Heather.1987

I don't have any issues (that I know as of yet) but it made me teary eyed. Love it! Thanks!


----------



## Godsjewel

11 So He said, "Go forth and stand on the mountain before the LORD " And behold, the LORD was passing by! And a great and strong wind was rending the mountains and breaking in pieces the rocks before the LORD; but the LORD was not in the wind. And after the wind an earthquake, but the LORD was not in the earthquake. 12 After the earthquake a fire, but the LORD was not in the fire; and after the fire a sound of a gentle blowing. 13 When Elijah heard it, he wrapped his face in his mantle and went out and stood in the entrance of the cave And behold, a voice came to him and said, "What are you doing here, Elijah?"

One of the heartbreaking aspects of infertility is the deafening silence of our homes. Others may complain of being awakened in the night by the sounds of a babys crying, but you could imagine no more beautiful symphony. You long for the day when a childs laughter peals through the halls of your home and you have to remind playing children to use inside voices. The quietness of a childless home is so very loud.

What do you do in those quiet times? Those times when your spouse is not home, the television is not on, and the phone doesnt ring? You have fought your infertility as hard as you can for so many months and it seems that nothing is working. Youve tried every remedy youve heard about, but its not getting you anywhere. Youre still not pregnant. Youve watched your diet, youve taken vitamins and eaten the right foods, youve tried every treatment that every doctor has suggested. Youve followed every suggestion youve been given and now youre just tired. Sometimes you just want to run away and quit. You just wish God would speak to you in this big, booming voice and reveal to you all that you need to know, but the big, booming voice hasnt appeared. May I suggest to you that you may feel much like the prophet Elijah may have felt one day at Horeb? 

Elijah has been through quite an adrenaline filled battle of his own. He has faced down hundreds of prophets of Baal, and challenged them and their false god to a stand-off. Elijah mocked them, scorned them, even accused their god of being asleep or on vacation before praying to our one true and living God and showcasing the glory of God before hundreds of people. After calling fire down from heaven and proving that God was God and Baal was not, Elijah seized and killed all the false prophets right then and there. There was nothing half-way about Elijah. He loved God with amazing zeal, and proved it with his life. But now he was tired. He had given his all in trying to show people that God really was who He said He was, and now there were those who wanted to take his life. Elijah was afraid and hiding. The same guy who just days before was mocking hundreds of false prophets to their faces was now in hiding, asking God to end his life before someone else killed him. The very same God he had so adamantly represented only days before was about to intervene in his life in a powerful-but unexpected way.

God told Elijah to stand on the mountain and what a sight he must have seen! Scripture says a great and strong wind was rending the mountains and breaking in pieces the rocks before the Lord; The power and presence of the Lord was so mighty that the mountains were literally breaking in pieces before Him. But notice this...but the Lord was not in the wind. I probably would have thought God was in the wind, but no. He wasnt in the power of the wind.

What happened next? An earthquake shook the very ground Elijah stood on. If youre from California, perhaps you understand the power it takes to shake the earth itself, but look what Scripture tells us: but the Lord was not in the earthquake. Wind strong enough to tear apart mountains, earthquakes? Whats next? Fire! Elijah must have thought he was having a really bad day, especially since Scripture tells us the Lord was not in the fire! Where was God in the midst of all this chaos?

We finally see where God was in 1 Kings 19:12: and after the fire a sound of a gentle blowing. Elijah finally heard the voice of God in a gentle breeze. Not in a powerful wind or a huge earthquake, but a quiet breeze. In the stillness of the easy breeze that blew across his face, the voice of God came to Elijah and changed him. God talked to Elijah and told him what to do. Elijahs life was changed because he heard God in the stillness of a quiet moment.

In those still, quiet moments, when its just you and God, listen for His voice. Youve gone through a difficult round of treatment or a hard month when you thought you had finally conceived, only to get another negative test. Now youre sitting in the silence in your living room and its down to you and God. Listen for His voice in this silence. Listen for His voice in the silent moments of your life. Step away from the chaos of infertility, even if only for a few hours, and focus on God. Listen for His voice in the stillness, in the quietness. Take advantage of the silence, even if the silence hurts right now. Tell Him how it hurts and listen for His voice. Perhaps like Elijah, youll find Him in the stillness of a gentle blowing. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi my precious sisters!

I just want to give God the glory for giving me such peace lately, so much peace it sometimes scares me that the desire for a child has disappeared. 

Last night hubby and I were watching a show and the lady was delivering her baby girl, then those feelings of wanting one crept up on me. The desire is there, but I have complete faith in the God I serve that all this waiting is not in vain and for my good. 

Praying for you all, that you may also experience this peace during the waiting time. God has wonderful things in store for all of us and we just need to give it all to Him.

Blessings :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Just be patient! Pacing around the living room is not going to make that phone ring any faster. Theyll call when they get the results. Jake knew Riley was nervous and he was too, but she was going to wear holes in the floor if she didnt sit down! They had so much riding on this round of IVF. If she wasnt pregnant this time, he didnt know what it would do to her.

They had waited so long for a baby. The waiting really started before they began trying to conceive! They wanted to do everything just right. They waited until they finished college to get married, waited until they were well employed and financially secure before stopping birth control. They waited until the doctor gave her blessings before they officially began trying to conceive. They waited until day 14 when she should be ovulating, they waited until day 28 to take the test! At the beginning, they even had fun with the anticipation of test day, and the let down wasnt too bad. But as the months turned into years, the patience wore away. How much longer could they be patient and wait?

The phone finally rang. Riley knocked the coffee table over as she raced across the room for the phone. Jake caught the remote control in mid-air but lost his balance and landed squarely on top of the cat, who had been snoozing contentedly on end of the couch. Standing with her back to Jake, the few seconds of interminable silence were broken with sniffles, then muffled sobs. The phone fell to the floor and Riley ran to the refuge of the bedroom, slamming the door. Jake didnt have to ask for the results. He knew their wait continued.

Jake gave Riley some time to herself to grieve this latest loss. She needed that time to release the tears and the frustration of another failed cycle, but she also needed him. He slipped in the dark bedroom and sat on the side of their bed and began to rub her back. Her pillow was already drenched with infertilitys tears which he knew he was helpless to dry. Riley, Im so sorry. This childless couple, so perfectly designed for parenthood, sat in silence, and said more with their presence than their words could ever say. And together they waited.

***********

It had been a couple of days since their negative test results. They had cried and talked it out. They were both still heavy hearted about another failed attempt, and neither was quite sure what they wanted to do next. It was still the topic of conversation as they got dressed for church that morning, and they really hoped that none of their friends would ask them about it, though they knew at least someone probably would. 

It wasnt really like them to be late for church, so they slipped in on the back pew rather than their normal seat half way down. Pastor Barker was already in the pulpit and was opening his Bible to read his text for the morning. Little did Riley and Jake know that they had a divine appointment with God and His Word that morning! Pastor Barker began to read:

For in the day of trouble He will keep me safe in His dwelling; He will hide me in the shelter of His tabernacle and set me high upon a rock. 

Then my head will be exalted above the enemies who surround me; at His tabernacle will I sacrifice with shouts of joy. I will sing and make music to the LORD. 

Hear my voice when I call, O LORD; be merciful to me and answer me. 

My heart says of you, Seek His face! Your face, LORD, I will seek...

I am still confident of this: I will see the goodness of the LORD in the land of the living. 

Wait for the LORD; be strong and take heart and wait for the LORD. (Ps.27:5-8,13-14)

As Pastor read the words, it was as if God Himself was speaking directly into Jake and Rileys hearts! In an amazing, indescribable fashion, both of them sensed the presence of God breaking through the hurt their hearts were bearing under the weight of an empty cradle. God was using His servant to bring peace and healing to this couple, and somehow they both knew it. 

As they listened to the words found in this passage of Scripture, it sounded like it was written just for them! Talk about a day of trouble! A negative pregnancy test after all they had been through was definitely the makings of a day of trouble, but God was reassuring them that He was keeping them safe. Safe from all their hurt, safe from all the emotions, all the questions, all the fears. They felt as God was reminding them that He heard their cries to Him, that He is indeed merciful and answers their cries, even if it seems that their cries go unheard when they are not answered as quickly as they hoped. Once again, as Jake slipped his arm around Rileys shoulders, tears began streaming down his brides face, but this time they were tears of gratitude. Gratitude for a God who loved this hurting couple enough to intervene in the midst of a dark, difficult season in their life. They knew God was calling on them to seek His face, and not to turn from Him. It gave them the strength to keep waiting. To keep waiting while God kept working.


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi everyone!

Can you please pray for my husband's Aunt, she has cancer and was just admitted to the hospital and they found that the cancer has spread all over her body and they don't see her making it.

Please pray for God's will to be done and to comfort the family during this hard time.

Thank you!


----------



## Godsjewel

Who will separate us from the love of Christ? Will tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or peril, or sword?
For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons,neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, 39 neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord.
Romans 8:35, 37


Are you feeling alone in your infertility today? Does it seem that no one could possibly comprehend the depth of the sorrow you carry? Family loves you, but theyve never been there--they dont quite get it. Somehow, that sister or friend bouncing her crying baby on her knee as she implores you to just relax just doesnt quite convey the message that she is in the fight with you. You feel that chasm between you and the fertile world growing a little wider every day. 

Friend, be encouraged today that nothing--not even infertility--can separate you from the love of Christ. No experience, no hurt, no sin, no problem is enough to cause Him to look at you as a lost cause and walk away. He refuses to leave you. He wanted you to know this so adamantly, that we find this reassurance all through Scripture--Old Testament and New. 

Reread Romans 8:35. Cant you just hear Paul saying these words? Who can separate you from the love of Christ? Nothing can separate you! Not life! Not death! Nothing now! Nothing in your future! Nothing can separate you from His love! What an amazing promise! Imagine if the Scriptures listed above were penned from an infertile womans hand. Perhaps they would read like this:

Will infertility separate me from the love of Christ? Will endometriosis or low sperm counts, or the distress I feel when I start another period? Will the hurtful misunderstandings from family and friends? Will baby hunger be enough to separate me from His love? Will the lack I feel when my body doesnt do what it was designed to do cause Him to give up on me? If my future is uncertain, or if I face more and more medical treatments in my quest to conceive, is that enough to separate me from the love of my Savior?

No! I am convinced that neither miscarriage or even pregnancy, neither angels or demons, neither the daily struggle I face with infertility now or the uncertainty of my future, neither the highs of a good doctors report or the lows of another negative pregnancy test, not even seeing another pregnant woman will be able to separate me from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord!

Infertility can do a lot of things in your life. It can drain your bank account. It can put a strain on your relationships. It can cause you and your husband to grow closer together than you ever could have dreamed, or it can cause great strife in your home. But it cannot--it will not--separate you from the love that God has for you. Even infertility with all the upheaval it has caused you is not powerful enough to do that. God loves you and promises to never, ever leave you. 

You are truly not alone in your battle. Be convinced today that nothing--not even infertility--can separate you from the love of Christ.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Distractions
> 
> Have you ever noticed that anytime you decide to spend time with God that something or someone gets in the way? Your crazy friend (we all have them) calls to tell you how her kids are making her nuts, or your cousin emails you her latest sonogram picture. Or perhaps you start your period again, and realize that your long sought after dream of pregnancy will have to wait for at least another month. All this happens just when you settle down with your Bible to find a few precious moments of quiet time alone with God. Instead of a few moments of peace with the Prince of Peace, youre sobbing into your pillow again. Your mind isnt on the goodness of God. Its on the emptiness of your womb.
> 
> Satans primary battlefield is your mind. He would love to bombard your mind with so many distractions that you forget to focus on the realities of who God is. Just when you determine to walk in the truth that God is for you and not against you, Satan will remind you of how many of your school classmates have had babies, and many are pregnant with their second, yet you have none. Hell whisper to your heart, Does that sound like God is for you? Dont allow him to distract you with lies! Remember that Satan is the father of lies, and he uses them well.
> 
> People around us can cause distractions to your worship as well. People can be stupid sometimes! Plain and simple! They can say and do hurtful things that leave us scratching our heads in confusion. Why did she say that? Why did they do that? What did I do to deserve this? Anger starts to build and we get distracted from our worship again. She knows better than that! She knows it just about kills me every time I hear her tell about her labor and delivery! She knows it rips my heart out! Why cant she understand how hard this is for me? Why doesnt she care about me more? It really does seem like those around us should know better, doesnt it? It seems like those who have loved us our entire lives should understand the hurts we carry, but so often they dont. Friends and family members somehow cant see inside our hearts and see the burdens and scars our hearts bear.
> 
> Infertility consumes us. It overwhelms every part of us. It infiltrates our emotions, our relationships, our finances, our intimacies. It becomes so much a part of so much of who we are. Without realizing it, we begin to expect people around us to understand what its like to be infertile. We long for understanding that we cannot even verbalize. I wonder if we are not holding people to a standard that only God Himself can meet? When we do so, we become distracted and shift our focus away from a perfect God and onto imperfect people.
> 
> If you find yourself angry or frustrated today, perhaps you have become distracted. Perhaps you have shifted your gaze away from a perfect God to imperfect people. Its easy to do, isnt it? Why not make a conscious choice to shift your gaze and your affections back to our perfect God. Look on Him. Tell Him how amazing He is. Talk about His wonders and His deeds. If you dont know what to say, flip your bible open to the Psalms. David wrote many of the Psalms and he had quite a way with words! Hell help you get started! Before long, you may find praise pouring from your own tongue.
> 
> Infertility is a lot of things. It is a physical, emotional, relational and financial crisis in a young couples life. It is an anvil on which many marriages are strengthened and some are destroyed. It is definitely a time of spiritual maturity. It can also be a huge distraction to prayer and worship. Dont allow infertility to stand in the way of worshipping the God who gave His Baby for you. Instead, let it be the vehicle that carries you to the God who loves you, who has amazing plans for your life, and who rejoices over you with singing.

Wow!! This really hit the nail on the head! Before AF even came this month, I knew she was on her way and that it's not God's time for us to have a baby yet. The force of this conviction hit me like a truck! I tried to be in denial because I was so disappointed for several days, but I knew it was true. So, I quit acting crazy and really released it all to God. It was strange... It felt like a giant weight was off my shoulders and chest, but then at the same time, I felt a little lost. What am I supposed to do now? I've made this TTC thing such a big part of my life that it feels weird to just completely walk away for a while. To just be content with my stepdaughter and keeping my young nephew during the day. I made up my mind to devote the extra time to the Lord and our relationship, and then Satan came after me with more crazy! :wacko: (sickness, family drama, etc) On top of all that, I've run into more pregnant ladies in the last week than the entire time I've lived here, and my stepdaughter has picked "Kim having a baby" as her topic to exhaust this week. :haha: I haven't lost faith though; if anything this has strengthened it because it is proof (yet again!!) that He is still actively working in my life! God has given me the strength to get through it, and I know He's going to continue to do so. I prayed for patience and wisdom and my Father is gracing me with both... Through experience! lol With the same conviction, I know He's not saying "No." He's saying, "Not Yet."

Sorry this was a bit long. You ever notice when God does something huge in your life or reveals something to you, you feel like telling everybody? :haha:


----------



## BRK06

I've missed you ladies!

Congrats on your BFP HisGrace!! :happydance: :happydance: Praying for a H&H 9 months! :thumbup:

Welcome to all our new sisters!! :wave: I'm Kim and I'm looking forward to getting to know you better! 

As always, every single one of you are in my prayers and I hope you're having a blessed day!! :hugs:


----------



## DBZ34

Hi everyone! 

My name is Ella. I'm 28 and waiting to be blessed with baby #1. I joined this thread a few months back, but I don't think I was ready for it when I did. I felt bad feeling the way I did when I had only been at it for a short while. So now, it's been 15 cycles (with one mc and a chemical) and I feel ready to come back and share in the journey on this thread. 

I read stevens2010's post and I teared up a bit. I could feel the hope in my heart just welling up in the knowledge that God is about to deliver on his promises. It may not come when we want it, but it comes right on time. At the exact right time. I hope round 5 is it for you, stevens2010, and if not, then this cycle is just what you need to get that BFP. 

Stevens2010's post also reminded me of how I've been feeling lately. I've been incredibly worked up about TTC the past few months. I was wallowing in the pits of despair for so long. I was depressed. I didn't want to give up trying, but I couldn't help but feel like it would never happen for me. I was so negative, I barely recognized myself. And then, I remembered a dream I had....

In March, I had a dream that one of my best friends (who lives in another state, so I haven't seen her in almost a year) was going to tell me that she was pregnant in April. April jumped out all over my dream. And in my dream, I thought I was pregnant too. Lo and behold, April rolled around and she told me she was preggers. I thought April would be my month too, but it wasn't meant to be. I guess thinking I was pregnant in a dream isn't the same as actually being pregnant... 

The months wore on and I got more and more depressed about TTC. My SIL got pregnant two weeks after my mc, and when she would post about her pregnancy or her bump pictures, I was bitter and angry, but mostly sad that she was where I should have been and wasn't. And I think the fact that she and her boyfriend were just getting over a separation made me feel like it was an accident and the fact they managed to achieve quickly what I couldn't over long months made me resentful for a while. 

And then, earlier this month, right around my mc due date, I woke up remembering a dream I used to have all the time before I started TTCing. My SIL had a daughter that was older than my son by about a year, give or take a few months, and I had two other children. A daughter that was 2 years younger than my son and a baby girl who was about 7 months old. My SIL's daughter was always older than my son in the dream...and when I remembered this, I felt a peace come over me. It made me feel like it was always meant to be this way. I had just forgotten in my TTC craze. Plus my SIL was with her long-term ex-bf when I was dreaming the dream and it just made sense then...and now, it's one of those dreams that I hope comes true. 

My SIL is due today with a baby girl that we are eagerly awaiting. And I can't help but feel a renewed sense of purpose. I've been feeling SOOOO much more positive since I remembered this dream. A friend announced she was pregnant and I didn't get upset, I was just happy for her. I feel like myself again. And I had my first dream where I got a positive pregnancy test the other night...my MIL was there when I was telling DH, so it might be a while before I see my BFP (December), but I'm willing to wait and see what happens. I'm ready! :)


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Wow Ella! What an amazing dream and promise! And something that's going to be incredible to tell your children about one day.

I've been stalking much more than posting in this thread lately, and I just have to say a big thank you to Sarah for your vision for this thread and for being faithful to keeping it going. I cannot tell you how many times I've logged in to have a vent on another thread about an awful day or how hopeless this journey of TTC seems, and instead I think "I'll just pop in here first" and it changes my whole mindset. So thank you! x Our God is amazing and He's faithful, and His timing is so so perfect.


Some exciting news for me this month is that I'm heading up to O day and have decided to go back to the Billings Method of conception that saw us lucky 3 times before (and when I think about it now, I really have NO IDEA why I stopped trying that way - except that obviously the timing hasn't been right and it was a distraction God gave me to pass the time?). DH and I are in the best place we've been for longer than I can easily think back to, and I've just started a new diet and am looking forward to losing some weight and feeling much better about myself (so it would be murphy's law that I would fall soon and negate all the hard work!).

I also heard from God last night as I was about to get in the shower and felt some twinges from my right ovary. I get ovary pain all through my cycle, and particularly at ovulation, but it's usually when this close to O day, only on my left side, and that's where my other 3 pregnancies have come from. So being on the right last night made me take notice and think "that's different?". The God gave me the verse from Isaiah 43:19 that says "See, I am doing a new thing! Now it springs up; do you not perceive it? I am making a way in the desert and streams in the wasteland." I think someone else was given this recently too??

I was also speaking to my sister last night, and she has an amazing connection with my DD (that is sometimes totally unexplicable) and prays for her often. She told me that while praying for her the other night, she also prayed for baby number 2. God has put it on her heart in the past to pray for the joy that my DD has, and that others will be touched by her joy, but the other night God also told her that she should pray for baby 2 as a 'warrior'. Another confirmation for me that we WILL have another child - PRAISE GOD!

I feel like these are really exciting days for this thread, and that lots of BFPs will be coming through! But more importantly that God will be moving and making himself known. That all of us, and our children, will be testament to the amazing power and grace of God.


----------



## Godsjewel

DBZ34 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My name is Ella. I'm 28 and waiting to be blessed with baby #1. I joined this thread a few months back, but I don't think I was ready for it when I did. I felt bad feeling the way I did when I had only been at it for a short while. So now, it's been 15 cycles (with one mc and a chemical) and I feel ready to come back and share in the journey on this thread.
> 
> I read stevens2010's post and I teared up a bit. I could feel the hope in my heart just welling up in the knowledge that God is about to deliver on his promises. It may not come when we want it, but it comes right on time. At the exact right time. I hope round 5 is it for you, stevens2010, and if not, then this cycle is just what you need to get that BFP.
> 
> Stevens2010's post also reminded me of how I've been feeling lately. I've been incredibly worked up about TTC the past few months. I was wallowing in the pits of despair for so long. I was depressed. I didn't want to give up trying, but I couldn't help but feel like it would never happen for me. I was so negative, I barely recognized myself. And then, I remembered a dream I had....
> 
> In March, I had a dream that one of my best friends (who lives in another state, so I haven't seen her in almost a year) was going to tell me that she was pregnant in April. April jumped out all over my dream. And in my dream, I thought I was pregnant too. Lo and behold, April rolled around and she told me she was preggers. I thought April would be my month too, but it wasn't meant to be. I guess thinking I was pregnant in a dream isn't the same as actually being pregnant...
> 
> The months wore on and I got more and more depressed about TTC. My SIL got pregnant two weeks after my mc, and when she would post about her pregnancy or her bump pictures, I was bitter and angry, but mostly sad that she was where I should have been and wasn't. And I think the fact that she and her boyfriend were just getting over a separation made me feel like it was an accident and the fact they managed to achieve quickly what I couldn't over long months made me resentful for a while.
> 
> And then, earlier this month, right around my mc due date, I woke up remembering a dream I used to have all the time before I started TTCing. My SIL had a daughter that was older than my son by about a year, give or take a few months, and I had two other children. A daughter that was 2 years younger than my son and a baby girl who was about 7 months old. My SIL's daughter was always older than my son in the dream...and when I remembered this, I felt a peace come over me. It made me feel like it was always meant to be this way. I had just forgotten in my TTC craze. Plus my SIL was with her long-term ex-bf when I was dreaming the dream and it just made sense then...and now, it's one of those dreams that I hope comes true.
> 
> My SIL is due today with a baby girl that we are eagerly awaiting. And I can't help but feel a renewed sense of purpose. I've been feeling SOOOO much more positive since I remembered this dream. A friend announced she was pregnant and I didn't get upset, I was just happy for her. I feel like myself again. And I had my first dream where I got a positive pregnancy test the other night...my MIL was there when I was telling DH, so it might be a while before I see my BFP (December), but I'm willing to wait and see what happens. I'm ready! :)

Welcome back Ella!!! :hugs: Its been quite awhile since Ive seen you around and Im so glad to have you joined us again.

Sweetie, I think we have all been in that low place where we were doing all we could to conceive and felt so hurt and helpless when it didnt happen. As women, it seems like we like to be in control of everything and want to get things done in our own timing and thats when God steps in and tells us to waitthat He has a work that He wants to do in us before the blessing comes. 

He is so good to us and wants to have a deep, intimate relationship with us and not just talk to Him about ttc or when we are down and dont have anyone else to talk to, He longs for a relationship with us, He wants us to talk to Him about every single part of our lives. After all these years, I have finally have come to a place of peace that is indescribable and I know its because I have completely given my burden over to Him and have a relationship with Him like Ive never had before.

I will continue to pray for you Ella and looking forward to being a part of your journey.


----------



## Godsjewel

Mummy_2_One said:


> Wow Ella! What an amazing dream and promise! And something that's going to be incredible to tell your children about one day.
> 
> I've been stalking much more than posting in this thread lately, and I just have to say a big thank you to Sarah for your vision for this thread and for being faithful to keeping it going. I cannot tell you how many times I've logged in to have a vent on another thread about an awful day or how hopeless this journey of TTC seems, and instead I think "I'll just pop in here first" and it changes my whole mindset. So thank you! x Our God is amazing and He's faithful, and His timing is so so perfect.
> 
> 
> Some exciting news for me this month is that I'm heading up to O day and have decided to go back to the Billings Method of conception that saw us lucky 3 times before (and when I think about it now, I really have NO IDEA why I stopped trying that way - except that obviously the timing hasn't been right and it was a distraction God gave me to pass the time?). DH and I are in the best place we've been for longer than I can easily think back to, and I've just started a new diet and am looking forward to losing some weight and feeling much better about myself (so it would be murphy's law that I would fall soon and negate all the hard work!).
> 
> I also heard from God last night as I was about to get in the shower and felt some twinges from my right ovary. I get ovary pain all through my cycle, and particularly at ovulation, but it's usually when this close to O day, only on my left side, and that's where my other 3 pregnancies have come from. So being on the right last night made me take notice and think "that's different?". The God gave me the verse from Isaiah 43:19 that says "See, I am doing a new thing! Now it springs up; do you not perceive it? I am making a way in the desert and streams in the wasteland." I think someone else was given this recently too??
> 
> I was also speaking to my sister last night, and she has an amazing connection with my DD (that is sometimes totally unexplicable) and prays for her often. She told me that while praying for her the other night, she also prayed for baby number 2. God has put it on her heart in the past to pray for the joy that my DD has, and that others will be touched by her joy, but the other night God also told her that she should pray for baby 2 as a 'warrior'. Another confirmation for me that we WILL have another child - PRAISE GOD!
> 
> I feel like these are really exciting days for this thread, and that lots of BFPs will be coming through! But more importantly that God will be moving and making himself known. That all of us, and our children, will be testament to the amazing power and grace of God.

Praise God! You are more than welcome my dear. God has really used this thread to do a work in me and I am forever grateful for it.

When I first came on BnB and searched the threads, I couldnt find any that were encouraging or Christian based and at the end of reading some of them, I started to feel worse than before I read them. Its funny because Im not usually much of a talker (hard to believe) but I longed for communication and encouragement from others who knew what I was going through and how I was feeling. I couldnt find a thread that did it for me and thats when I knew I had to step out of my comfort zone and start one. Ive been so blessed many times over by the love we share for Christ and each other. I get so excited thinking that Im a part of everyones journey and knowing that God has brought us all together for a reason.

That is an awesome verse sister and Im looking forward to seeing how God is going to move in your life.


----------



## Dynamicmae

Love this thread!


----------



## Mumma09

Hi Ladies, I have not been on in a long time, super busy with work and life but just wanted to let you know that we are now 28 weeks pregnant with a sweet baby boy who is doing very well (little munchkin is a big boy already), our due date is 10 days before Christmas what a special gift he will be, we thank God everyday for this precious bundle he is entrusting to us!! 

I have 2 friends who were also trying to conceive both who had issues that would make it hard if not impossible all praise be to God that without any intervention they are both pregnant 1 is a week over due today (poor thing) and the other due in February, all 3 of us had to wait and many tears were shed and cries out to the Lord and heartbreaks went through, but in Gods perfect timing he has blessed us with the promise of children. 

Be encouraged ladies He has a plan for you and His plan is good xox


----------



## stevens2010

Hi ladies, just popping in.

I'm feeling really good about this cycle, I've been changing a lot spiritually and I feel so excited about what God is doing in my life and in my marriage. Myself and my husband have a lot of exciting things coming up in our church life and I'm so looking forward to being a part of God's movement in our town. :)

I have a Bible app on my iPhone and I get daily scriptures when I open it and this was today's..

Psalm 27:13
I remain confident of this: I will see the goodness of the Lord in the land of the living.

Amen! 

I've been reading 1 Samuel about Hannah and Elkanah. 

A particular verse has jumped out at me.

1 Samuel vs 8
Her husband Elkanah would say to her, "Hannah, why are you weeping? Why don't you eat? Why are you downhearted? Don't I mean more to you than ten sons?".

I thought of my wonderful husband and our marriage. I thought about the reasons why I married him and how deeply in love I am with him. I remembered that when we got married, I wanted to wait 2 years before getting pregnant (funny how life works out!) and I realised I didn't marry him in order to be a mother. Of course there's a maternal instinct and longing that as women, we have inside but I just felt like I was being reminded that my husband is not a means to an end. In light of this, I sat down with him and I told him, as hard as it was to say the words, "with children, or without children, you're my husband and I love you and I'll always love you no matter what." Of course I'm not suggesting that any of us are simply using our husbands as baby making machines! I just felt like I'd forgotten my DH and I am now more mindful of him and I make more of an effort to show him I appreciate him and that I love him etc. 

I also came across this video on Youtube and found it quite challenging (if you watch it, I'm sure you'll see why!) because it's only human nature to want things in life, whether it's a baby, a certain job or whatever but we have to remember that in all things, God is first and while we may want certain things, those things may not be what God has in mind just yet. Keep on praying and seeking God's will for your life. 

Amen!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3fr2Kl4Fcs


----------



## Godsjewel

Secondary Infertility

"Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest. 29 Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. 30 For my yoke is easy and my burden is light."
Matthew 11:28-30

Secondary infertility must be one of the most misunderstood circumstances in life. The frustration that comes from the inability to conceive is compounded by the lack of understanding by those around us. Most people cannot comprehend why it is difficult to face infertility when you have a child already. You should be happy with the child you have! At least you have one child! Statements such as these confirm most peoples lack of understanding as to why it hurts when you cannot give your precious child a sibling. If you face secondary infertility, know that your hurt and frustration is not unnoticed by God.

The desire for families is applauded in Scripture. We never see a family that is condemned for wanting to have more than one child. In fact, we even read in Matthew 18 and in Luke 15 where Jesus uses the example of a shepherd leaving his flock of 99 sheep to search for one sheep that is missing. In His teaching about salvation, He shows us that every person is important, not just the one who lives in our home now, but even the ones we want to have with us one day.

Sarahs Laughter has had much correspondence with people struggling with secondary infertility lately so we wanted to encourage those of you who face this difficult diagnosis. You are not greedy for wanting another child. Although the nuances between primary and secondary infertility may differ, the unmet desire for a child remains the same. The frustration is there for us all. The hurt is there. The sadness is there. The good news is, God is there too. 

Whether you struggle with primary or secondary infertility remember this: God calls you to come to Him when you hurt. In Matthew 11:28-30, Jesus calls to you and says for you to come to Him when you are weary and burdened. This applies to you whether you are desperately trying to conceive the first time or even if you are trying to add another child to your family. The only prerequisite is that you are hurting. He calls you to come to Him and find rest.


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hey ladies!! I am new to baby and bump. I absolutely love this thread!! I have had pcos all my life. When I was young the operated often to remove cysts etc. I then found a gynea by the grace of God that doesn't believe in cutting. I have been with him for about 5 years now and in all the years despite being on treatment my cysts never went away completely. However I am overjoyed to announce that my last visit 11/09/12 ALL my cysts are gone.... The gynea even almost cried!!! In the words of the gynea 'HE is ALWAYS faithful" I prayed so hard that my cysts would be gone. I've now started on 50mg clomid cd 2-6. Currently on cd9. Doing all we can from our side and Leaving it in Gods hands now.... Praying for all the ladies on this blog!!!!!!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Dynamicmae said:


> Hey ladies!! I am new to baby and bump. I absolutely love this thread!! I have had pcos all my life. When I was young the operated often to remove cysts etc. I then found a gynea by the grace of God that doesn't believe in cutting. I have been with him for about 5 years now and in all the years despite being on treatment my cysts never went away completely. However I am overjoyed to announce that my last visit 11/09/12 ALL my cysts are gone.... The gynea even almost cried!!! In the words of the gynea 'HE is ALWAYS faithful" I prayed so hard that my cysts would be gone. I've now started on 50mg clomid cd 2-6. Currently on cd9. Doing all we can from our side and Leaving it in Gods hands now.... Praying for all the ladies on this blog!!!!!!!!

That's amazing!!! Thank you Jesus for what you are doing in my sisters life.

By the way, welcome :hugs: I'm glad you are enjoying this thread and hope to give you the encouragement you need through this journey. :flower:


----------



## me222

The more months that go by...the more difficult this trying to conceive journey is. It's almost month 20 of trying to conceive and I'm becoming an emotional mess. Not a day goes by that I don't think about ttc. And, last week dh did the sperm test (not from pleasing himself though as we think this is wrong) and he took it to the pathology at the doctor's office we had gone to the week before..only to then find out from the nurse there that they don't test sperm! The nurse said that this is the third time this has happened and he was very apologetic. How can the dr not realise that the pathology within his own workplace doesn't do sperm testing?! Ugh! It's frustrating! Especially since last week was my most fertile week and yet we had to abstain for a few days so as to get an accurate sperm test. I know I shouldn't be frustrated as many of you have gone through more hurdles in fertility testing. At least I was able to get a blood test. Results should be back so I should arrange an appointment. Now, it looks like we better change doctors again so we get a referral to a pathology that actually does test sperm. 

I've got to trust God in all this. I think by actually beginning tests that it is making it more real for me that, yes, we are struggling to conceive and need help. It hurts. 

Praying for all you lovely sisters out there and that God will be glorified in our suffering.


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> The more months that go by...the more difficult this trying to conceive journey is. It's almost month 20 of trying to conceive and I'm becoming an emotional mess. Not a day goes by that I don't think about ttc. And, last week dh did the sperm test (not from pleasing himself though as we think this is wrong) and he took it to the pathology at the doctor's office we had gone to the week before..only to then find out from the nurse there that they don't test sperm! The nurse said that this is the third time this has happened and he was very apologetic. How can the dr not realise that the pathology within his own workplace doesn't do sperm testing?! Ugh! It's frustrating! Especially since last week was my most fertile week and yet we had to abstain for a few days so as to get an accurate sperm test. I know I shouldn't be frustrated as many of you have gone through more hurdles in fertility testing. At least I was able to get a blood test. Results should be back so I should arrange an appointment. Now, it looks like we better change doctors again so we get a referral to a pathology that actually does test sperm.
> 
> I've got to trust God in all this. I think by actually beginning tests that it is making it more real for me that, yes, we are struggling to conceive and need help. It hurts.
> 
> Praying for all you lovely sisters out there and that God will be glorified in our suffering.

Wow, sure glad you are changing docs...sorry you are having a hard time with that.

I know how hard it is going through this journey and even typing this out tears are streaming down my face. Infertility stinks and I wish I had a magic wand that I could wave across this thread and give everyone their hearts desires. Since I can't do that, I can offer my prayers and support :hugs:

Hang in there sister and remember that everyday that goes by is another page in your testimony.


----------



## Heather.1987

me222 said:


> The more months that go by...the more difficult this trying to conceive journey is. It's almost month 20 of trying to conceive and I'm becoming an emotional mess. Not a day goes by that I don't think about ttc. And, last week dh did the sperm test (not from pleasing himself though as we think this is wrong) and he took it to the pathology at the doctor's office we had gone to the week before..only to then find out from the nurse there that they don't test sperm! The nurse said that this is the third time this has happened and he was very apologetic. How can the dr not realise that the pathology within his own workplace doesn't do sperm testing?! Ugh! It's frustrating! Especially since last week was my most fertile week and yet we had to abstain for a few days so as to get an accurate sperm test. I know I shouldn't be frustrated as many of you have gone through more hurdles in fertility testing. At least I was able to get a blood test. Results should be back so I should arrange an appointment. Now, it looks like we better change doctors again so we get a referral to a pathology that actually does test sperm.
> 
> I've got to trust God in all this. I think by actually beginning tests that it is making it more real for me that, yes, we are struggling to conceive and need help. It hurts.
> 
> Praying for all you lovely sisters out there and that God will be glorified in our suffering.

Interesting you bring up the not believing in the pleasing oneself. I've thought about what we would so if dh ever needed a sperm analysis. We don't believe in that either, but would it be ok for testing purposes? Not sure. This is only our 3rd cycle anyways, but something I've thought about.


----------



## Heather.1987

me222 said:


> The more months that go by...the more difficult this trying to conceive journey is. It's almost month 20 of trying to conceive and I'm becoming an emotional mess. Not a day goes by that I don't think about ttc. And, last week dh did the sperm test (not from pleasing himself though as we think this is wrong) and he took it to the pathology at the doctor's office we had gone to the week before..only to then find out from the nurse there that they don't test sperm! The nurse said that this is the third time this has happened and he was very apologetic. How can the dr not realise that the pathology within his own workplace doesn't do sperm testing?! Ugh! It's frustrating! Especially since last week was my most fertile week and yet we had to abstain for a few days so as to get an accurate sperm test. I know I shouldn't be frustrated as many of you have gone through more hurdles in fertility testing. At least I was able to get a blood test. Results should be back so I should arrange an appointment. Now, it looks like we better change doctors again so we get a referral to a pathology that actually does test sperm.
> 
> I've got to trust God in all this. I think by actually beginning tests that it is making it more real for me that, yes, we are struggling to conceive and need help. It hurts.
> 
> Praying for all you lovely sisters out there and that God will be glorified in our suffering.

Interesting you bring up the not believing in the pleasing oneself. I've thought about what we would so if dh ever needed a sperm analysis. We don't believe in that either, but would it be ok for testing purposes? Not sure. This is only our 3rd cycle anyways, but something I've thought about.


----------



## Shellvz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYWgRdkcI_E&feature=related

This is a wonderful testimony of God's power :)


----------



## stevens2010

Sorry I just wanted to add that I went on to read the rest of my daily verse yesterday which was Psalm 27:13 and the last verse, 14 says "Wait for the Lord; be strong and take heart and wait for the Lord."

I've never read that scripture (I admit I don't get into the Word as often as I should) and I love it! :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

Shellvz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYWgRdkcI_E&feature=related
> 
> This is a wonderful testimony of God's power :)

Thank you for sharing, that was an awesome testimony of what God can do :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Life Needs Tivo!

Do you have that wonderful invention in your home called Tivo? Oh, if you dont, turn off your computer and run to the store right now and get it! I dont know who the genius is who invented it but Id like to take him or her to dinner and buy him or her the best steak in town! I just think its amazing! It has forever changed how I watch television. If my favorite character on my favorite show says something amazingly romantic and I want to watch it again, well, back it up and play it again, Sam! If my husband has left the room, I can pause it and wait for him to come back and well watch it together. I can record and save the episodes I want to watch again, and delete those I didnt like. And you know how incredibly frustrating it is to forget that your favorite show came on while you were grocery shopping? Not anymore! Ill never miss an episode of my favorite show again--this miracle in a box records it for me. I have to admit though, the best part for me is that if I dont want to sit through endless rounds of diaper commercials, I dont have to. I can jump right through them and get to the part I want to watch. Oh, how life needs Tivo!

Wouldnt it be wonderful if you could Tivo through the difficult times in your infertility story? You could replay the early scenes of your marriage before you knew infertility would play a leading role in the story of your life. What a beautiful romance it was! You could sail past the days when you didnt understand the doctors diagnosis or Gods plan, and re-play the days when everything made sense. You could delete the arguments you had with your spouse over whether or not to continue trying and replay the days when your marriage seemed strengthened by infertilitys fire. If only you could skip the negative pregnancy tests and the repeated miscarriages youve had to endure and jump right through to the glorious day you finally hold your healthy full-term baby in your arms. Oh, how life needs Tivo!

One of the frustrating aspects of infertility is the unknown. If you just knew that the end result of this struggle would be that you would eventually bring home a healthy baby, then you could endure all the hardship you face today. If you could Tivo through all the difficulties you live through every single day of your life, and see that in 17 months, 1 week and 4 days youll finally get a positive pregnancy test, then you could handle anything that comes your way, but it just doesnt happen like that. God asks you to trust Him through the unknown days of infertility. Hell show you what you need to know a step at a time.

Luke 11 tells us that when Jesus disciples approached Him and asked Him to teach them how to pray, part of His example to them was to ask for daily bread. Do you realize that Jesus did not instruct them to ask God to provide for them for the rest of their lives, although God clearly has the capability to do so? He didnt even tell them to ask God to provide for them for the next few days. He told them to ask God to provide for them for that day, and that day alone. There was no need to worry about what would happen when the provision for that day ran out. Apparently, Jesus wanted them to ask for daily bread the next day. And the next. And the next. Staying totally dependent on Him, and not worrying about tomorrow. In Matthew 6:34 Jesus says So do not worry about tomorrow; for tomorrow will care for itself. Trust God to provide for you--emotionally, physically, relationally, every way--throughout this journey through infertility. He will provide for you what you need as you need it. He will provide your daily bread. 

If the uncertainty of infertility is driving you crazy, hear Jesus telling you to ask for your daily bread, the strength you need to make it today. Hear Jesus telling you not to worry about tomorrow, just gain strength from the daily bread Hell provide for you today.

Maybe life doesnt need Tivo after all.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## PrincessBree

Shellvz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYWgRdkcI_E&feature=related
> 
> This is a wonderful testimony of God's power :)

Beautiful i watched through blurry eyed tears thank you Jesus that You are creating a testimony in every one of us Amen xx :hug:


----------



## Shellvz

Tonight we get our final fertility testing results from GP. I am feeling a mix between anxious and calm. I believe that no matter what the Dr says God is able to give us a baby. Yet in saying that I am still trying to prepare myself for those words 'You are infertile'. Whether it is me, my husband or a combination of the two of us - as a couple we are either infertile or fertile. That is the reality.

So, I choose to calm myself and remind myself that God is not moved by realities. He is above all facts and His is the perfect truth.

Today, my daily reading was quite apt:

Hebrews 11:1

'Faith is the confidence that what we hope for will actually happen; it gives us assurance about things we cannot see.'

Habakkuk 2:3

'This vision is for a future time.
It describes the end, and it will be fulfilled.
If it seems slow in coming, wait patiently,
for it will surely take place.
It will not be delayed.'

I thought they were both fitting for being today's reading.


----------



## beckysprayer

Shellvz said:


> Tonight we get our final fertility testing results from GP. I am feeling a mix between anxious and calm. I believe that no matter what the Dr says God is able to give us a baby. Yet in saying that I am still trying to prepare myself for those words 'You are infertile'. Whether it is me, my husband or a combination of the two of us - as a couple we are either infertile or fertile. That is the reality.
> 
> So, I choose to calm myself and remind myself that God is not moved by realities. He is above all facts and His is the perfect truth.
> 
> Today, my daily reading was quite apt:
> 
> Hebrews 11:1
> 
> 'Faith is the confidence that what we hope for will actually happen; it gives us assurance about things we cannot see.'
> 
> Habakkuk 2:3
> 
> 'This vision is for a future time.
> It describes the end, and it will be fulfilled.
> If it seems slow in coming, wait patiently,
> for it will surely take place.
> It will not be delayed.'
> 
> I thought they were both fitting for being today's reading.

Good Luck! :hugs: I will keep you in my prayers, but remember no matter what the doctor's say, God is the ultimate physician and can heal any wound. :hugs:



me222 said:


> The more months that go by...the more difficult this trying to conceive journey is. It's almost month 20 of trying to conceive and I'm becoming an emotional mess. Not a day goes by that I don't think about ttc. And, last week dh did the sperm test (not from pleasing himself though as we think this is wrong) and he took it to the pathology at the doctor's office we had gone to the week before..only to then find out from the nurse there that they don't test sperm! The nurse said that this is the third time this has happened and he was very apologetic. How can the dr not realise that the pathology within his own workplace doesn't do sperm testing?! Ugh! It's frustrating! Especially since last week was my most fertile week and yet we had to abstain for a few days so as to get an accurate sperm test. I know I shouldn't be frustrated as many of you have gone through more hurdles in fertility testing. At least I was able to get a blood test. Results should be back so I should arrange an appointment. Now, it looks like we better change doctors again so we get a referral to a pathology that actually does test sperm.
> 
> I've got to trust God in all this. I think by actually beginning tests that it is making it more real for me that, yes, we are struggling to conceive and need help. It hurts.
> 
> Praying for all you lovely sisters out there and that God will be glorified in our suffering.

:hugs: The wait can be so hard, can't it? You are definitely not alone in feeling this way.

But they that wait upon the Lord shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; and they shall walk, and not faint. - Isaiah 40:31

Sorry about your doctor though, that sounds frustrating. Changing doctors may be a good idea, and if you do, I hope your new doctor is amazing and supportive.


----------



## beckysprayer

I haven't had time to get on my computer lately, but I was reading along on my phone and praying for all of you! :hugs:

AFM, I'm so happy that AF came exactly 4 weeks after my miscarriage. Now I can start TTC again and it is just great to know my body is working and appears to be back to normal. :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> I haven't had time to get on my computer lately, but I was reading along on my phone and praying for all of you! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I'm so happy that AF came exactly 4 weeks after my miscarriage. Now I can start TTC again and it is just great to know my body is working and appears to be back to normal. :thumbup:

It's so good to hear from you and glad your body is getting back to normal.

Thank you for your prayers :hugs:


----------



## me222

Heather.1987 said:


> me222 said:
> 
> 
> The more months that go by...the more difficult this trying to conceive journey is. It's almost month 20 of trying to conceive and I'm becoming an emotional mess. Not a day goes by that I don't think about ttc. And, last week dh did the sperm test (not from pleasing himself though as we think this is wrong) and he took it to the pathology at the doctor's office we had gone to the week before..only to then find out from the nurse there that they don't test sperm! The nurse said that this is the third time this has happened and he was very apologetic. How can the dr not realise that the pathology within his own workplace doesn't do sperm testing?! Ugh! It's frustrating! Especially since last week was my most fertile week and yet we had to abstain for a few days so as to get an accurate sperm test. I know I shouldn't be frustrated as many of you have gone through more hurdles in fertility testing. At least I was able to get a blood test. Results should be back so I should arrange an appointment. Now, it looks like we better change doctors again so we get a referral to a pathology that actually does test sperm.
> 
> I've got to trust God in all this. I think by actually beginning tests that it is making it more real for me that, yes, we are struggling to conceive and need help. It hurts.
> 
> Praying for all you lovely sisters out there and that God will be glorified in our suffering.
> 
> Interesting you bring up the not believing in the pleasing oneself. I've thought about what we would so if dh ever needed a sperm analysis. We don't believe in that either, but would it be ok for testing purposes? Not sure. This is only our 3rd cycle anyways, but something I've thought about.Click to expand...

Yeah. We just were close and dh released in a cup and then put it in the specimen jar thingy. Not very fun - but this way was better, we think. We didn't think it'd be okay for just testing purposes as what if it would tempt him later on to do that? If that makes sense. 
It's good you're thinking about it - I never did until recently. 
Some doctors give special condoms for this purpose - but our dr didn't so we did what we could. Anyway, seeing the dr on Friday to get my blood test results back and to see about how he can refer us to another pathologist which actually DOES test sperm..or we have to change drs which I don't want to do as the other doctors' in town is where most people we know go and we don't want nosey questions of why they saw us down town at the drs.


----------



## me222

Godsjewel said:


> me222 said:
> 
> 
> The more months that go by...the more difficult this trying to conceive journey is. It's almost month 20 of trying to conceive and I'm becoming an emotional mess. Not a day goes by that I don't think about ttc. And, last week dh did the sperm test (not from pleasing himself though as we think this is wrong) and he took it to the pathology at the doctor's office we had gone to the week before..only to then find out from the nurse there that they don't test sperm! The nurse said that this is the third time this has happened and he was very apologetic. How can the dr not realise that the pathology within his own workplace doesn't do sperm testing?! Ugh! It's frustrating! Especially since last week was my most fertile week and yet we had to abstain for a few days so as to get an accurate sperm test. I know I shouldn't be frustrated as many of you have gone through more hurdles in fertility testing. At least I was able to get a blood test. Results should be back so I should arrange an appointment. Now, it looks like we better change doctors again so we get a referral to a pathology that actually does test sperm.
> 
> I've got to trust God in all this. I think by actually beginning tests that it is making it more real for me that, yes, we are struggling to conceive and need help. It hurts.
> 
> Praying for all you lovely sisters out there and that God will be glorified in our suffering.
> 
> Wow, sure glad you are changing docs...sorry you are having a hard time with that.
> 
> I know how hard it is going through this journey and even typing this out tears are streaming down my face. Infertility stinks and I wish I had a magic wand that I could wave across this thread and give everyone their hearts desires. Since I can't do that, I can offer my prayers and support :hugs:
> 
> Hang in there sister and remember that everyday that goes by is another page in your testimony.Click to expand...

Aww Sarah - thank you so much for being so caring and supportive! Your prayers are greatly appreciated! I love how you said that "everyday that goes by is another page in your testimony.." so true! God is writing all our stories on here. It mayn't be what we want...but He is God and He loves us all.


----------



## me222

Shellvz said:


> Tonight we get our final fertility testing results from GP. I am feeling a mix between anxious and calm. I believe that no matter what the Dr says God is able to give us a baby. Yet in saying that I am still trying to prepare myself for those words 'You are infertile'. Whether it is me, my husband or a combination of the two of us - as a couple we are either infertile or fertile. That is the reality.
> 
> So, I choose to calm myself and remind myself that God is not moved by realities. He is above all facts and His is the perfect truth.
> 
> Today, my daily reading was quite apt:
> 
> Hebrews 11:1
> 
> 'Faith is the confidence that what we hope for will actually happen; it gives us assurance about things we cannot see.'
> 
> Habakkuk 2:3
> 
> 'This vision is for a future time.
> It describes the end, and it will be fulfilled.
> If it seems slow in coming, wait patiently,
> for it will surely take place.
> It will not be delayed.'
> 
> I thought they were both fitting for being today's reading.

Shellvz - how'd you go? What'd they say? Hugs! God is in control regardless of what doctors say and He is the Wonderful Healer and Comforter and Strength. 
Love your sister in Jesus.


----------



## Shellvz

me222 said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> Tonight we get our final fertility testing results from GP. I am feeling a mix between anxious and calm. I believe that no matter what the Dr says God is able to give us a baby. Yet in saying that I am still trying to prepare myself for those words 'You are infertile'. Whether it is me, my husband or a combination of the two of us - as a couple we are either infertile or fertile. That is the reality.
> 
> So, I choose to calm myself and remind myself that God is not moved by realities. He is above all facts and His is the perfect truth.
> 
> Today, my daily reading was quite apt:
> 
> Hebrews 11:1
> 
> 'Faith is the confidence that what we hope for will actually happen; it gives us assurance about things we cannot see.'
> 
> Habakkuk 2:3
> 
> 'This vision is for a future time.
> It describes the end, and it will be fulfilled.
> If it seems slow in coming, wait patiently,
> for it will surely take place.
> It will not be delayed.'
> 
> I thought they were both fitting for being today's reading.
> 
> Shellvz - how'd you go? What'd they say? Hugs! God is in control regardless of what doctors say and He is the Wonderful Healer and Comforter and Strength.
> Love your sister in Jesus.Click to expand...

Well, the good news is I am ovulating - which my charts agree with. My temps always rise and fall each cycle as they should despite being diagnosed recently with bilateral polystic ovaries.

All my blood counts were normal. Unfortunately, my husbands sperm analysis declared him sterile. We have been referred to a fertility specialist for further testing.

Regardless of his results, we are still believing God can and will give us children.


----------



## HisGrace

Shellvz - So glad you're ovulating. And we know God has the final say for your husband. I am believing God with you for your children.

me222 - So sorry about the mix up at the doctor's office. I totally understand how frustrating that can be. I pray that all goes well with you.

beckysprayer - I'm so happy things are going well and your body is getting back on track. Praise God!!!

Godsjewel - :wave: I pray all is going well with you.

Hi to anyone I missed.

AFM - I have another threatened miscarriage. I have made peace with it, and I am thankful that God has shown me early on instead of me going another 4 weeks believing things will be okay. So, it's still not our time but I know eventually it will be and God will give us our children.


----------



## Godsjewel

Shellvz said:


> me222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> Tonight we get our final fertility testing results from GP. I am feeling a mix between anxious and calm. I believe that no matter what the Dr says God is able to give us a baby. Yet in saying that I am still trying to prepare myself for those words 'You are infertile'. Whether it is me, my husband or a combination of the two of us - as a couple we are either infertile or fertile. That is the reality.
> 
> So, I choose to calm myself and remind myself that God is not moved by realities. He is above all facts and His is the perfect truth.
> 
> Today, my daily reading was quite apt:
> 
> Hebrews 11:1
> 
> 'Faith is the confidence that what we hope for will actually happen; it gives us assurance about things we cannot see.'
> 
> Habakkuk 2:3
> 
> 'This vision is for a future time.
> It describes the end, and it will be fulfilled.
> If it seems slow in coming, wait patiently,
> for it will surely take place.
> It will not be delayed.'
> 
> I thought they were both fitting for being today's reading.
> 
> Shellvz - how'd you go? What'd they say? Hugs! God is in control regardless of what doctors say and He is the Wonderful Healer and Comforter and Strength.
> Love your sister in Jesus.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the good news is I am ovulating - which my charts agree with. My temps always rise and fall each cycle as they should despite being diagnosed recently with bilateral polystic ovaries.
> 
> All my blood counts were normal. Unfortunately, my husbands sperm analysis declared him sterile. We have been referred to a fertility specialist for further testing.
> 
> Regardless of his results, we are still believing God can and will give us children.Click to expand...

Here is proof that God is still in the healing business...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZDOVyQtep4&feature=relmfu


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> Shellvz - So glad you're ovulating. And we know God has the final say for your husband. I am believing God with you for your children.
> 
> me222 - So sorry about the mix up at the doctor's office. I totally understand how frustrating that can be. I pray that all goes well with you.
> 
> beckysprayer - I'm so happy things are going well and your body is getting back on track. Praise God!!!
> 
> Godsjewel - :wave: I pray all is going well with you.
> 
> Hi to anyone I missed.
> 
> AFM - I have another threatened miscarriage. I have made peace with it, and I am thankful that God has shown me early on instead of me going another 4 weeks believing things will be okay. So, it's still not our time but I know eventually it will be and God will give us our children.

oh sweetie...I wish I could go through the computer to give you a big hug. I'm very sorry and my heart hurts that you have to go through this. I'm in awe of your faith and positive attitude during this time in your life, you are a blessing to me and I know God is going to bless you for it.

I think back to the book of Job in the bible where the enemy is attacking everything in his life, his family, his livestock and health and at the end of it all, God returned unto him a double blessing for what he went through. I believe that is true for you and others who have angels...I believe God will pour out a double blessing for what you have been through.

And we know, ALL things work together for good to those who love God and are called according to His purpose. Romans 8:28

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

Shellvz said:


> Well, the good news is I am ovulating - which my charts agree with. My temps always rise and fall each cycle as they should despite being diagnosed recently with bilateral polystic ovaries.
> 
> All my blood counts were normal. Unfortunately, my husbands sperm analysis declared him sterile. We have been referred to a fertility specialist for further testing.
> 
> Regardless of his results, we are still believing God can and will give us children.

:hugs: Praying for you and your husband! God is greater than any medical diagnosis. 



HisGrace said:


> Shellvz - So glad you're ovulating. And we know God has the final say for your husband. I am believing God with you for your children.
> 
> me222 - So sorry about the mix up at the doctor's office. I totally understand how frustrating that can be. I pray that all goes well with you.
> 
> beckysprayer - I'm so happy things are going well and your body is getting back on track. Praise God!!!
> 
> Godsjewel - :wave: I pray all is going well with you.
> 
> Hi to anyone I missed.
> 
> AFM - I have another threatened miscarriage. I have made peace with it, and I am thankful that God has shown me early on instead of me going another 4 weeks believing things will be okay. So, it's still not our time but I know eventually it will be and God will give us our children.

My heart breaks for you! :cry::hugs: Keeping you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Important Things

There was a study done that looked at the compliance rates for patients undergoing treatment for infertility. They found that fertility patients were as committed to their treatment plans or more so than any other patients, except cancer patients. The fertility patient understood the importance of compliance with treatment. The woman who so desperately wants to have a baby will do whatever it takes to conceive. If a report surfaces that says it is important for a womans fertility for her to eat lots of African yams, then the infertile woman will travel to whatever grocery store she can find that carries them and will eat them until her skin turns orange, just on the outside chance that it will help. Shell lie on acupuncturists tables, try any variety of diets and exercise, assume whatever post-baby-dance position successful friends have suggested and rearrange any number of schedules to make sure her medications are taken at the exact moment the doctor prescribed--not one minute before, not one minute after. And for the love of God and everything holy, dont even let her man even look toward a hot tub! Shell body slam him right there on the side walk! Its important to keep his body cool these days! She knows that all of these things are vitally important in her quest for a baby, and she must see to it that each and every suggestion is followed precisely.

In the midst of keeping up with all of these truly important things in your journey toward parenthood--and these are important things--have you forgotten the most important thing? Has your relationship with God withered? Its easy to pull away from Him if it feels like He is the cause of the hurt that infertility has brought into your life. If your heart feels bruised, remind yourself that infertility is not His way of laughing at your pain, or some demented way of deriving pleasure from your sorrow. On the contrary, He works through this crisis in your life to bring you into closer relationship with Him so you can know Him more, so you can hear His voice more clearly, so you can see Him working in your life. Lets take a moment and learn a quick lesson about what Jesus said were the two most important things in maintaining our relationship with God, no matter what crisis life brings.

1. Jesus very clearly taught us that the greatest commandment of all was to love God. To love Him wholeheartedly, with everything in us. With our whole heart, our soul and with our whole mind. (Matthew 22:37) He said this mattered more than the command to not commit adultery, to not lie or steal. It is even greater than the command to not murder someone! 

2. He also showed us with His actions that prayer was to be a priority. In Mark 11:15-17 we see Jesus doing something that must have shocked His disciples. He entered a temple and saw moneychangers taking advantage of the people. They were cheating the people out of money by selling them less than perfect animals for sacrifices. In a rage, Jesus fashioned a whip out of ropes and went after them! Im sure He let out quite a roar as He turned over their tables, threw their money everywhere, chased their animals away. It was quite chaotic! 


When He had cleansed the temple of the people who brought the filth of unclean hearts to His Fathers house, Jesus said, My house shall be called a house of prayer for all the nations... (Mark 11:17) He showed with His actions how important prayer is. Our bodies are a temple of the Holy Spirit. (1 Corinthians 6:19) Prayer must be a priority in your temple. Dont let the stress and the frustration of infertility cause you to let your prayer life weaken or die. If prayer has become a less frequent or less vibrant part of your relationship with God, you can refresh this part of your walk with Him today.

Dont forget the important things. Follow the treatment plan laid out for you in cooperation with your medical team. Remember all the wonderful things about your spouse that attracted you to him in the first place. Remind yourself that infertility is a season in your life, and that it will not last forever. But most importantly, nourish your relationship with your heavenly Father. He loves you. Hes passionate about you, and He will bring you through this struggle in your life with blessings you never could have imagined.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## dredpa04

Hello Ladies. I am so glad I found this thread as I have been dealing with feelings of jealousy through this ttc #1 stage of my life. I am 26 years old. My husband and I have been ttc since January. After receiving the good bill of women's health my gyno told me in December that she guessed I would be pregnant in no time! Even though I know that GOD is the ultimate decision maker in this I got so excited and took her words to heart. I ran right to CVS and bought an ovulation kit and prenatals. The O kit kind of freaked out my hubby so I didn't use it after the first month. I have been tracking naturally ever since. As each month passes I continue to feel despair. Some months are better than others.
Currently, DH is having some male problems that are keeping us out of the bedroom except for once or twice a month. This in itself is hard for us. We are working toward getting him insurance so we can hopefully solve this issue. Today has been especially hard because I just found out that my cousin who just got married in June is 2 months pregnant. I really am happy for them but envy keeps attempting to overcome my emotions. Everytime a friend or family member announces a pregnancy it hits me like a rock. I know that we will have a baby in The LORD'S time and not my own but it is so difficult to remember that when each month passes and I'm not even sure that we are making love enough to have a shot. Have any of you felt this way? I really wanted to chat with other Christian women about this. Anyone know of any good passages to share? Thank you so much for taking the time to read this..


----------



## Godsjewel

dredpa04 said:


> Hello Ladies. I am so glad I found this thread as I have been dealing with feelings of jealousy through this ttc #1 stage of my life. I am 26 years old. My husband and I have been ttc since January. After receiving the good bill of women's health my gyno told me in December that she guessed I would be pregnant in no time! Even though I know that GOD is the ultimate decision maker in this I got so excited and took her words to heart. I ran right to CVS and bought an ovulation kit and prenatals. The O kit kind of freaked out my hubby so I didn't use it after the first month. I have been tracking naturally ever since. As each month passes I continue to feel despair. Some months are better than others.
> Currently, DH is having some male problems that are keeping us out of the bedroom except for once or twice a month. This in itself is hard for us. We are working toward getting him insurance so we can hopefully solve this issue. Today has been especially hard because I just found out that my cousin who just got married in June is 2 months pregnant. I really am happy for them but envy keeps attempting to overcome my emotions. Everytime a friend or family member announces a pregnancy it hits me like a rock. I know that we will have a baby in The LORD'S time and not my own but it is so difficult to remember that when each month passes and I'm not even sure that we are making love enough to have a shot. Have any of you felt this way? I really wanted to chat with other Christian women about this. Anyone know of any good passages to share? Thank you so much for taking the time to read this..



First of allWelcome!!!:hugs:

I know you didnt find this thread by chance, I know God has a special plan and purpose for your life and I look forward to sharing this journey with you.

For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. Jeremiah 29:11

TTC has definitely been the hardest journey in my life. I grew up thinking I was going to get married, buy a house with a white picket fence and have children, a boy and a girlnever in my mind did I question if I could have children or not. What heartache when month after month, year after year goes by and you have yet to see a positive on that pregnancy test. Then all of a sudden everyone and their mom is pregnant. Its a very hard journey to be on, but I can say for myselfif it wasnt for having Jesus in my life, I wouldnt be able to do it. Im only human and have temper tantrums and rants to God about why its taking so long and why does this or that person get to have children and I dont, but His timing is perfect. I know you will read that a lot in this thread about Gods timing, but its the truth. We just need to keep Him the main focus and with that He brings such peace that is indescribable. 

Im sorry to hear your hubby is having problems and I pray that God will touch Him with His healing power and that everything will work the way He intended it to.

I was listening to Joyce Meyer this morning and she was talking about being thankful. Being thankful isnt always about thanking God for what you have, but also when you see someone else get what you want, to also thank God for them and their blessing. I know that after many years of ttc God has done a real work in mebefore I would look at pregnant women and say she is so lucky and feel hurt and sadness in my heartnow I look at them and say a quick prayer for them and their pregnancy. 

I will leave you with my favorite verse.

And we know, all things work together for good to those who love God and are called according to His purpose. Romans 8:28


----------



## No Doubt

I'm so sorry hisgrace. I'll be praying for you and your hubbs. I can only imagine how that feels, but you seem to be dealing with it well. God is definately in control and has his hands on you!

God's Jewel. I've heard that about the stress of fertility being equivalent to the stress of cancer patients and I can believe it. I pray that none of us ever get to that point of despair and for those of us who have that we never see that place again.


----------



## HisGrace

dredpa04 said:


> Hello Ladies. I am so glad I found this thread as I have been dealing with feelings of jealousy through this ttc #1 stage of my life. I am 26 years old. My husband and I have been ttc since January. After receiving the good bill of women's health my gyno told me in December that she guessed I would be pregnant in no time! Even though I know that GOD is the ultimate decision maker in this I got so excited and took her words to heart. I ran right to CVS and bought an ovulation kit and prenatals. The O kit kind of freaked out my hubby so I didn't use it after the first month. I have been tracking naturally ever since. As each month passes I continue to feel despair. Some months are better than others.
> Currently, DH is having some male problems that are keeping us out of the bedroom except for once or twice a month. This in itself is hard for us. We are working toward getting him insurance so we can hopefully solve this issue. Today has been especially hard because I just found out that my cousin who just got married in June is 2 months pregnant. I really am happy for them but envy keeps attempting to overcome my emotions. Everytime a friend or family member announces a pregnancy it hits me like a rock. I know that we will have a baby in The LORD'S time and not my own but it is so difficult to remember that when each month passes and I'm not even sure that we are making love enough to have a shot. Have any of you felt this way? I really wanted to chat with other Christian women about this. Anyone know of any good passages to share? Thank you so much for taking the time to read this..

Hi hun. We all know what you're going through. That's one of the greatest things about this thread. Sometimes it is easy to forget that God is with us in all of this, and this thread is always a good reminder. As for the envy, I can completely relate. The thing that helped me was the realization that God didn't take my children and give them to someone else. He just blessed them before He blessed me. I know that sounds silly, but I was literally treating the pregnant women and the women with newborns as if they were carrying/holding my children. I'm not saying this is how you see those women. I'm just saying to pray about it and ask the Holy Spirit for clarity on how to deal with the enviousness. He will show you what will get you through it just like He showed me.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Godsjewel said:


> Here is proof that God is still in the healing business...
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZDOVyQtep4&feature=relmfu

Thank you for this Sarah! Ladies, if you have a moment, watch the second part as well, which for me appeared to click on in the top left-hand corner of the movie screen once the first part finished playing. xx


----------



## fletch_W

hi ladies i hope you dont mind me joining you? Mummy2one messaged me and encouraged me to come and join you all. 

so ill tell you my story. I am 23 yrs old my husband is 32. we have been trying for children since we got married back in may 2010. so well over 2 years. In march this year we got our first bfp which couldnt have come at a better time with my family going through some pretty awful stuff, and a week and a half later we lost the baby through a miscarriage at almost 7 weeks. I managed to keep all faith that God was going to provide when His time was right and completely put my trust in Him to provide, but then i joined this website and all of a sudden i am overwhelmed with jealousy at all the ladies who try and fall straight away. Since march i have suffered 2 chemical pregnancies, on just last week and it really took it out of me. I am so deeply depressed right now that i hate everything and everyone around me. My hubby is being super sweet and sensitive towards me but he is really irritating me. I know that i need to surrender myself to God but right now it is so hard for me to do that whilst im hating the world for whats happened to me over the last 6 months. 

I guess i just wanted to ask you ladies to pray for me and maybe offer some advice/guidance and help me to fall on my knees again and back in love with Jesus. Im not blaming him but im getting to the point where im telling Him that he could give me a break lol. which im sure im not the only one guilty of but i really want to be able to take my mind off ttc until after christmas and focus on what he wants to do with me. i want to know what my true calling is and not what i want it to be (a mother). 

sorry i have rambled and ranted. but i know my feelings wont be alien to many of you. 

God bless you all and praise God that we are able to come online and have a thread like this and not be attacked for speaking freely. 

<3


----------



## Godsjewel

I sure needed to read this today...

He Almost Missed His Miracle

But Naaman went away angry and said, "I thought that he would surely come out to me and stand and call on the name of the LORD his God, wave his hand over the spot and cure me of my leprosy. 12 Are not Abana and Pharpar, the rivers of Damascus, better than any of the waters of Israel? Couldn't I wash in them and be cleansed?" So he turned and went off in a rage.
2 Kings 5:11-12

War hero. Highly respected. Valiant soldier. Disgusting leper.

Naaman was all of these. Life certainly did not turn out the way he had expected. He had fought battles for the king and had won. Townspeople taught their children to be like Naaman--strong and brave. Until the day his skin began peeling off like scales. The laurels denoting the victories of battle would hide the sores only so long before it became painfully apparent that Naaman was a leper. Unclean. Defeated. Diseased.

But there was hope! A prophet of God was found who could call on the Almighty for help. Naaman gathered his chariots and finest horses and in a display worthy of the national hero he was, he made a grand display for Elisha. Surely the prophet would be impressed. It was doubtful that any other leper had ever gone to such lengths to grab his attention. Even the Lord would have to smile. 

Imagine Naamans surprise when Elisha didnt even crack the door of his home, sending instead a common servant with a simple message: Go wash in the Jordan River. Youll be cleansed.

Naamans rage was as impressive as his military record. This prophet wouldnt even come outside? Scripture records his fury. Naaman went away angry and said, I thought that he would surely come out to me and stand and call on the name of the LORD his God, wave his hand over the spot and cure me of my leprosy....So he turned and went off in a rage. Elishas answer wasnt what Naaman was expecting. He almost missed his miracle.

Thanks to the level head and bravery of a few good servants, Naaman was reminded that if he had been asked to do something huge, he would have followed Elishas directions. Naaman released his pride, did as the prophet told him to do, and he was cured of his horrible disease. 

Naaman almost missed his miracle because God, through the prophet Elisha, did not work the way he expected Him to. Naaman expected a huge display of emotion, yelling and arm waving. Instead, he was told to bathe in filthy water. When Gods plan didnt line up with how Naaman had imagined it, he got mad and stormed off. He was ready to give up on Gods plan because it didnt make sense. Can you imagine how thankful he was for those friends who convinced him to trust God one more time?

Has Gods plan for your life ever seemed out of line with the dreams you envisioned? How many times have you repeated Naamans words But I thought Infertility is never part of the life story we pen for ourselves, but it certainly is part of Gods master plan for so many. When God doesnt work the way you expect Him to, how do you respond? Are you ready to walk off, give up on Him and miss your miracle? Do you trust Him to do something unexpected and dunk down in filthy waters just because He said to?

Dont give up on Gods plan for your family. Even if right now His plan seems as murky as the muddy waters of the Jordan River, find some way to trust Him again. Maybe His plan will unfold a little differently than you thought it would, but when it comes to pass, youll be so grateful for His divine workings in your life. 

Trust God even when His plans dont make sense. And dont miss your miracle.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## fletch_W

WOW. thank you so much for this. Was like a slap in the face in a good way. Does this mean I should keep trying but not.obsessing? How do I find a balance? Xx


----------



## Godsjewel

fletch_W said:


> hi ladies i hope you dont mind me joining you? Mummy2one messaged me and encouraged me to come and join you all.
> 
> so ill tell you my story. I am 23 yrs old my husband is 32. we have been trying for children since we got married back in may 2010. so well over 2 years. In march this year we got our first bfp which couldnt have come at a better time with my family going through some pretty awful stuff, and a week and a half later we lost the baby through a miscarriage at almost 7 weeks. I managed to keep all faith that God was going to provide when His time was right and completely put my trust in Him to provide, but then i joined this website and all of a sudden i am overwhelmed with jealousy at all the ladies who try and fall straight away. Since march i have suffered 2 chemical pregnancies, on just last week and it really took it out of me. I am so deeply depressed right now that i hate everything and everyone around me. My hubby is being super sweet and sensitive towards me but he is really irritating me. I know that i need to surrender myself to God but right now it is so hard for me to do that whilst im hating the world for whats happened to me over the last 6 months.
> 
> I guess i just wanted to ask you ladies to pray for me and maybe offer some advice/guidance and help me to fall on my knees again and back in love with Jesus. Im not blaming him but im getting to the point where im telling Him that he could give me a break lol. which im sure im not the only one guilty of but i really want to be able to take my mind off ttc until after christmas and focus on what he wants to do with me. i want to know what my true calling is and not what i want it to be (a mother).
> 
> sorry i have rambled and ranted. but i know my feelings wont be alien to many of you.
> 
> God bless you all and praise God that we are able to come online and have a thread like this and not be attacked for speaking freely.
> 
> <3

Hi sweetheart :hugs: Welcome! my name is Sarah and I'm glad you felt comfortable with us to share your feelings.

This is one tough journey we are on and God is the only one who sees the awesome outcome of it. I have been struggling with ttc for 5 years and have never fallen pregnant, so I don't know how it feels to lose an angel and I'm very sorry you had to go through it. I know there are some women on here that have had miscarriages and can definitely tell you how God has brought them peace through that difficult time. It breaks my heart each time I hear about it and pray that even through it, God will work it all out for good.

Take this waiting time to build a closer relationship with God, seek His face, continually acknowledge Him throughout your day...once you do this, you will find such peace in knowing He is in control. 

I will keep you in my prayers :flower:


----------



## fletch_W

Thank you. Iv suffered with depression since I was younger and for the last 4 years have been sleeping as little as 4 hrs a night. So today I decided to get a herbal sleeping aid to help me get back into a routine and get a good nights sleep. I was told that my lack of sleep can worsen my depression and have a massive effect on ttc and fertility. 

What you posted before you replied to me is what I just heard on ucb radio (I have it on whilst tidying up) and he said the word for today is the world is only where we are, we live in / for Jesus. Trust in Him and forget about what you think you're on earth for. Listen and He will guide.. 

So I think a break from obsessing is needed.


----------



## Godsjewel

fletch_W said:


> WOW. thank you so much for this. Was like a slap in the face in a good way. Does this mean I should keep trying but not.obsessing? How do I find a balance? Xx

:thumbup: What works for me is just taking it one day at a time. Each morning thank the Lord for what He has already blessed you with and ask Him for strength to make it through another day. 

He loves when we completely put our faith and trust in Him by speaking His word over our life. Thank Him for His perfect timing and for the child that will soon be growing perfectly in your belly. 

We are only human with deep emotions and desires for wanting a child and will come across those days were the tears won't stop flowing, but God is there reaching out His loving arms to hold you and let you know He has nothing but good in store for you.


----------



## HisGrace

Welcome fletch. I know all too well how you feel. :hugs: I've been angry with God. I've walked away and I've questioned Him. But through it all, I have only felt true peace when I sought Him. His word says if we draw near to Him, He would draw near to us. There is comfort in Him. True peace. I know it's hard because you want someone to be angry at, but I had to learn that's no way to live. The peace feels so much better. I'll be praying for you. Please feel free to pm me if you need anything.


----------



## fletch_W

thanks His Grace. 

Im not so much angry about the mc anymore as i made me peace with God about it but its the two losses since that im struggling with. But i will find my peace. Focusing on Him is my one goal these next few months and learning more about Him and falling in love with Him over again. 

Hopefully with my new frame of mind, ill be able to get into a routine of waking early and starting my day with my 365 day bible readings and prayer.


----------



## HisGrace

You'll get there then. :) All we have to do is seek Him.


----------



## dredpa04

GodsJewel, thank you so much for your kind words and reminders from God's Word. You and this thread are a blessing to everyone :) I will be praying for you as you continue your ttc journey. I am doing remarkably better than yesterday. I sat and had a long talk with The Lord last night and also took the time to listen. I feel a huge emotional weight has been lifted and replaced with all of the other things in my life that God is working on. My husband and I are beginning to lead our church's youth group here in a couple weeks and we are really looking forward to it. I am going to focus on just doing what we need to each month for the ttc issue and leave everything else to HIM :) I hope you are having a blessed day!


----------



## dredpa04

HisGrace, thank you so much for taking the time to read and respond to me. Your post really hit home with me about looking at pregnant women as if they are carrying my baby. I was never quite able to put my emotions into words and that hit the nail right on the head. Thank you. As I told GodsGrace, I am feeling so much better today. I am taking my hubby out for a nice dinner tonight. No baby talk, no stress, just him and I enjoying each other's company and celebrating our wonderful marriage...Just because! :) you are a blessing to everyone here and I am very thankful for your words. God bless you!


----------



## HisGrace

Could you all please pray for my husband. Today he found out he's being laid off. It feels like we keep getting smacked around here but I know God is with us.


----------



## HisGrace

dredpa04 said:


> HisGrace, thank you so much for taking the time to read and respond to me. Your post really hit home with me about looking at pregnant women as if they are carrying my baby. I was never quite able to put my emotions into words and that hit the nail right on the head. Thank you. As I told GodsGrace, I am feeling so much better today. I am taking my hubby out for a nice dinner tonight. No baby talk, no stress, just him and I enjoying each other's company and celebrating our wonderful marriage...Just because! :) you are a blessing to everyone here and I am very thankful for your words. God bless you!

A night out sounds like a great idea. :) Have fun. :hugs:


----------



## stevens2010

Hi ladies, hope you're all well.

I've been spending a lot of time in worship while browsing Youtube videos, I love spending a few hours a day doing this in complete seclusion as DH is at work. :) Things feel strange recently... I feel like God is really changing things and I'm not sure where things stand cos it feels like everything is going through a big shift in my life. Strange, exciting and nerve wracking all at the same time! I don't know what God is doing but I'm happy to be a part of it. :D

I'm CD16 of round 5, I feel a bit wary as I've told a select few people close to me that I felt ROUND 5 on my heart before even starting round 4 and now I'm in the middle of round 5, I'm getting a bit anxious, hoping and praying this will be the month we get to see beautiful pink lines. If it's not this round, I'm going to feel a bit silly but it'll be ok cos God isn't finished. He will be glorified no matter what. Amen!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

stevens2010 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you're all well.
> 
> I've been spending a lot of time in worship while browsing Youtube videos, I love spending a few hours a day doing this in complete seclusion as DH is at work. :) Things feel strange recently... I feel like God is really changing things and I'm not sure where things stand cos it feels like everything is going through a big shift in my life. Strange, exciting and nerve wracking all at the same time! I don't know what God is doing but I'm happy to be a part of it. :D
> 
> I'm CD16 of round 5, I feel a bit wary as I've told a select few people close to me that I felt ROUND 5 on my heart before even starting round 4 and now I'm in the middle of round 5, I'm getting a bit anxious, hoping and praying this will be the month we get to see beautiful pink lines. If it's not this round, I'm going to feel a bit silly but it'll be ok cos God isn't finished. He will be glorified no matter what. Amen!

I'm praying your round 5 is an amazing one, no matter the outcome of that preg test at the end of it :D


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Ladies - I'm struggling at the moment with something the lady from those youtube videos yesterday said about infertility, and I think particularly about miscarriage. She quoted Exodus 23:26 where it says "None shall miscarry or be barren in your land; I will fulfill the number of your days" and made it sound as though MC was only 'allowed' due to our lack of faith.

Could God have taken my babies from me because I didn't have enough faith to keep them here? Or because at the onset of my bleeding I "didn't believe" He could save me from losing my pregnancies? Because that's just not the truth as far as I am concerned. Why would she say something like that...?

I liked and resonated with much of what she said, but not that :(

Has anyone heard anything similar before?


----------



## PrincessBree

Mummy_2_One said:


> Ladies - I'm struggling at the moment with something the lady from those youtube videos yesterday said about infertility, and I think particularly about miscarriage. She quoted Exodus 23:26 where it says "None shall miscarry or be barren in your land; I will fulfill the number of your days" and made it sound as though MC was only 'allowed' due to our lack of faith.
> 
> Could God have taken my babies from me because I didn't have enough faith to keep them here? Or because at the onset of my bleeding I "didn't believe" He could save me from losing my pregnancies? Because that's just not the truth as far as I am concerned. Why would she say something like that...?
> 
> I liked and resonated with much of what she said, but not that :(
> 
> Has anyone heard anything similar before?

:hugs: Hi Hun!!I was moved when I saw your response to this video which was posted.I have watched a few of this ladies videos and I agree that her teachings are a blessing and I agree with most of what has been said.However I do know what you mean when people can make you feel as though your faith has failed you, and this is the reason for miscarriage.I want to tell you something which has helped me tremendously in loosing my baby.And that is that no matter how great our faith (which only needs to be size of mustard seed) in God any healing,any miracle,any transformation,has to be the divine will of God.He is sovereign.And whatever takes place is not because of what we have done or how much we have believed,but is merely because it is His will.

So then if it His will for our dear babies to go to Heaven straight away then ok.If it is His will to bless us after 10 years of ttc then it is His will.We cannot make anything happen.

Miscarriage happens-even to the most committed,faith filled child of God.And also to the unbelievers who don't believe in the love of our Lord.

The long and short of it is we must allow God to be God and realise that His will and plan for us is GOOD and not EVIL xx

He does not blame us for miscarriage,nor does He blame us for lack of faith because overall He is the one who has the power to cause one to live or to die.

When we let go of the mindset that we had anything to do with the passing of our dear babies and realise that God gives and takes away and He is sovereign.Nothing we could of done better or worse,then we walk into freedom and in the fullness of His love and receive peace in our hearts.

Yes we pray the scriptures in faith believing. But ultimately we pray the scriptures asking that if this scripture is His will for us right now,then let it be so.And if not give us the strength to accept whatever He has for us.

Lots of hugs for you hun and for all the ladies who have experienced loss yesterday,last year or 10 years ago.:hugs:

"May your Kingdom come soon. May your will be done on earth, as it is in heaven."Matthew 6:10


----------



## Godsjewel

PrincessBree said:


> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> Ladies - I'm struggling at the moment with something the lady from those youtube videos yesterday said about infertility, and I think particularly about miscarriage. She quoted Exodus 23:26 where it says "None shall miscarry or be barren in your land; I will fulfill the number of your days" and made it sound as though MC was only 'allowed' due to our lack of faith.
> 
> Could God have taken my babies from me because I didn't have enough faith to keep them here? Or because at the onset of my bleeding I "didn't believe" He could save me from losing my pregnancies? Because that's just not the truth as far as I am concerned. Why would she say something like that...?
> 
> I liked and resonated with much of what she said, but not that :(
> 
> Has anyone heard anything similar before?
> 
> :hugs: Hi Hun!!I was moved when I saw your response to this video which was posted.I have watched a few of this ladies videos and I agree that her teachings are a blessing and I agree with most of what has been said.However I do know what you mean when people can make you feel as though your faith has failed you, and this is the reason for miscarriage.I want to tell you something which has helped me tremendously in loosing my baby.And that is that no matter how great our faith (which only needs to be size of mustard seed) in God any healing,any miracle,any transformation,has to be the divine will of God.He is sovereign.And whatever takes place is not because of what we have done or how much we have believed,but is merely because it is His will.
> 
> So then if it His will for our dear babies to go to Heaven straight away then ok.If it is His will to bless us after 10 years of ttc then it is His will.We cannot make anything happen.
> 
> Miscarriage happens-even to the most committed,faith filled child of God.And also to the unbelievers who don't believe in the love of our Lord.
> 
> The long and short of it is we must allow God to be God and realise that His will and plan for us is GOOD and not EVIL xx
> 
> He does not blame us for miscarriage,nor does He blame us for lack of faith because overall He is the one who has the One who has the power to cause one to live or to die.
> 
> When we let go of the mindset that we had anything to do with the passing of our dear babies and realise that God gives and takes away and He is sovereign.Nothing we could of done better or worse,then we walk into freedom and in the fullness of His love and receive peace in our hearts.
> 
> Yes we pray the scriptures in faith believing. But ultimately we pray the scriptures asking that if this scripture is His will for us right now,then let it be so.And if not give us the strength to accept whatever His for us is.
> 
> Lots of hugs for you hun and for all the ladies who have experienced loss yesterday,last year or 10 years ago.:hugs:
> 
> "May your Kingdom come soon. May your will be done on earth, as it is in heaven."Matthew 6:10Click to expand...

Perfectly said Bree! :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi precious women of God!!!

Happy Friday! Can you believe we are already going into October next month...I'm in amazement at how fast the time is going by. When I was picking up some meds from the pharmacy awhile back, the Pharmacist told me that the older you get, the faster time goes by....isn't that the truth :haha:

Anyone have any special plans this weekend? I will be getting my house in order for some family that will be staying with us. Tomorrow is my husbands aunt's memorial service, we will be having a celebration of her life and I'm so happy to know that she was a mighty woman of God here on earth and now is in the loving arms of Jesus. 

Love you all dearly and pray that God touches you in a special way today.

Here is today's devotional...

Delivery From Hogan

Alright, while we are still in wait mode I thought I would share something from the other day...

Right now I am going through a study called Surviving Infertility. It is really good and I highly suggest it to anyone dealing with Infertility. Last week one of the studies for the day was called Anger Infertility Fire Starters. Part of the study involved me writing down what insensitive comments or actions people have said or done to make me angry. Towards the end of the study I was instructed to take that piece of paper, ball it up and throw it as part of a visual/kinesthetic way to let go of them and give them to God. So with tears streaming down my face I tore out the paper, balled it up, mentally pictured myself letting them go and giving them up to God. I threw it. And then it happened, like the brilliant service dog Hogan is, he immediately leapt up, retrieved the rolled up ball of paper and proudly delivered it back to me. There he was in front of me, proudly holding the paper in his mouth wagging his tail (his entire backside for those of you that have dogs, you know what I mean) and patiently waiting for me to take back that rolled up piece of paper. I immediately started laughing out loud. How ironic! I took the rolled up paper and threw it in the garbage still chuckling to myself.

Later that day when I was explaining to my sister what had occurred, I realized something. That moment when I finally released those emotions and thoughts to the Lord and let them go it was hard, but so good to do. Yet, within seconds, Hogan physically brought them back to me. How ironic because that is what happens in life. We make a decision to "let go and let God" only to grab onto them again (sometimes not even noticing at first) whether it is minutes or days later. It is during those times where I need to remember to again lay them back at the Lord's feet and let them go. And the beauty of the Lord? He delights in us when we come to Him, even if it is to lay the same thing at His feet again. Because with His help, His Word, and His guidance, He does help us permanently let them go. It just may take time.

-Christine


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thank you Bree and Sarah. I agree with what you've said, but just took her opposing view to heart, so thank you for saying what I knew in my heart already about our God.

I know God has a plan for my story as far as my MCs are concerned, and about the infertility that was mine before conceiving my DD xx


----------



## me222

Mummy_2_One said:


> Thank you Bree and Sarah. I agree with what you've said, but just took her opposing view to heart, so thank you for saying what I knew in my heart already about our God.
> 
> I know God has a plan for my story as far as my MCs are concerned, and about the infertility that was mine before conceiving my DD xx

Hi Mummy 2 One. Yeah, I am not too fond of that woman's teaching. I bought her book (along with many other fertility books) at an op shop sale a few months ago. She does convey the message that if you have so much faith and pray the prayers she has written out and believe them - that you'll not miscarry, you'll bear children and you won't get morning sickness, etc. This book put me off and I'd rather just commit myself to Jesus and trust Him. Sure, we can pray for what's on our heart and cast our anxieties upon God...but He doesn't always do what we want and what we may even think is His will. 
Please don't be discouraged by that woman's teaching. Be encouraged that God has a plan for you and it is unfolding each day for His glory. We will suffer on this earth- but one day we will be with Jesus forever. 
God has recently reminded me not to lean on my own understanding, but to trust in Him with my all (prov 3:5-6). 

My news: well, got blood test results and all fine (iron, and fertility levels) - except thyroid levels. I have an underactive thyroid..a level of 6 when it should be 4..I think that's what the doctor said. Anyway, I'll be getting another blood test in a couple of weeks so they can find out more about this. Been reading up on this and found out that chronic stress can cause an underactive thyroid. And - I guess the dr had my thyroid levels checked as it relates to fertility. My dh still hasn't been tested as we got to ring up another local pathology and see if they test sperm (since the other didn't) and then the dr will write up a referral. It's a shame he didn't know and wants us to ring. Oh well, I need to rejoice that progress is being made - even if it is slow - and to try and look up natural ways to get my thyroid levels normal. I don't want to turn to drugs. I'm more into natural therapies. From what I've read gentle exercise helps (e.g. yoga). And I need to lower my stress (hard when I work such long hours). 

Anyway, enough of me. How's everyone's weekend going? What are you all up to? 
Praying for you all.


----------



## BRK06

Hey there everybody! I haven't had much time to get on and post, but I've been checking in and keeping you all in prayer! 

I wanted to share something that someone shared with me when I had my miscarriage. We may not have been able to know our babies here on Earth, but our Father used us for something far greater: We became their Mothers, and gave them a chance at eternity! Because they were conceived in our wombs, their little souls came into being and were taken straight to our Father. They are waiting with Jesus for us to join them in Heaven one day, and then we get to spend forever with them! What an awesome thing to be chosen for, isnt it?? This helped me find peace with my baby going so soon... this coming week marks one year that Jesus took my sweet angel.


----------



## stevens2010

Hi ladies. 

I have had a pretty emotional morning, was shopping for a birthday card for my mum and I chose one but when I continued reading the message inside it said something along the lines of "and now that I have become a mother, I realise I learnt from the best" etc etc and I just broke into tears and rushed into choosing another card and leaving. I bought some pregnancy tests, ready for the 2ww, came home and went on to my Bible app on my iphone to read my daily verse and was faced with the following:

Deuteronomy 7:9
Know therefore that the Lord your God is God; He is the faithful God, keeping His covenant of love to a thousand generations of those who love Him and keep His commandments.

I think God is trying to get into my heart, into the broken parts that are aching for a child. I seem to have constant reminders every day of His unfailing love and faithfulness to me no matter what I'm going through. I thank Him for that and I love Him so much for never giving up on me, even when I forget Him and I shift my focus from Him to my struggles. My battles are not my own but the Lord's! 

Just going to leave you with one of my favourite songs, it's a song I have been replaying recently and I've loved worshipping to God, singing along to it. I always feel uplifted after hearing it and I can play it again and again. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeIGan5YD9Q

I pray that it will bless all of you ladies, and leave you feeling reminded of God's love for you and that you will be uplifted in spirit.


----------



## me222

Hugs to you, Stevens2010! I'm sorry that card hurt so much:(. It's crazy how things like that can just really hurt, hey? 
May God continue to comfort and guide you. He has a plan for you. It's wonderful how you turned to God when you were upset- that you poured out your heart to Him.

God is so very faithful.


----------



## No Doubt

Stevens I'm sorry that yesterday was a bit tough for you, but you are about this battle being the Lords.

If I may ladies...last night at church my pastor preached from Zechariah 1:8 where it talks about the myrtle trees growing in the valley. He said that initially he thought that this verse was touching on how even low places where you wouldn't think anything found bloom or flourish, that God can make it happen. After studying he learned that myrtle actually prefer the valley. They don't grown in places high up like on mountain tops.

Pastor said that after studying he realized that your valleys in life are necessary are and that sometimes you should prefer to be there because of how you will grow and flourish while in that valley. I know it sounds weird...who wants to be in a low place right? But he said that regardless of whether you are on a mountain or in a valley your praise, your worship, etc. should not change.

He then continued to say that even though sometimes you should prefer to be in the valley because of the growth you can achieve that yes it can be painful, but to remember that when there is pain joy follows. He said the more pain you have to endure while in that necessary valley, the more joy there is to follow. He said you should almost get excited about the pain because that is nothing more than a precursor of the joy that is to come.

I have to admit, I didn't understand this verse when I initially heard it, but after thinking about my infertility struggle and the different phases of anger and pain I went through and when I finally got to the realization that I had never been through anything so deep that had built me and my faith in so many ways, then finally got to the point where I appreciated my struggle and thanked God for it for what it was doing to me and in me, I thought this made perfect sense. And to know that "trouble don't last always" and "joy comes in the morning"...it all makes sense and falls into place.

I hope this hope will be encouragement to you ladies to know that pain is just a precursor to the joy that will follow your struggle and in the mean time allow yourself to flourish in this valley. I know I didn't do as nice of as my pastor did last night, but I pray this blesses you as it blessed me.


----------



## Dynamicmae

no doubt said:


> stevens i'm sorry that yesterday was a bit tough for you, but you are about this battle being the lords.
> 
> If i may ladies...last night at church my pastor preached from zechariah 1:8 where it talks about the myrtle trees growing in the valley. He said that initially he thought that this verse was touching on how even low places where you wouldn't think anything found bloom or flourish, that god can make it happen. After studying he learned that myrtle actually prefer the valley. They don't grown in places high up like on mountain tops.
> 
> Pastor said that after studying he realized that your valleys in life are necessary are and that sometimes you should prefer to be there because of how you will grow and flourish while in that valley. I know it sounds weird...who wants to be in a low place right? But he said that regardless of whether you are on a mountain or in a valley your praise, your worship, etc. Should not change.
> 
> He then continued to say that even though sometimes you should prefer to be in the valley because of the growth you can achieve that yes it can be painful, but to remember that when there is pain joy follows. He said the more pain you have to endure while in that necessary valley, the more joy there is to follow. He said you should almost get excited about the pain because that is nothing more than a precursor of the joy that is to come.
> 
> I have to admit, i didn't understand this verse when i initially heard it, but after thinking about my infertility struggle and the different phases of anger and pain i went through and when i finally got to the realization that i had never been through anything so deep that had built me and my faith in so many ways, then finally got to the point where i appreciated my struggle and thanked god for it for what it was doing to me and in me, i thought this made perfect sense. And to know that "trouble don't last always" and "joy comes in the morning"...it all makes sense and falls into place.
> 
> I hope this hope will be encouragement to you ladies to know that pain is just a precursor to the joy that will follow your struggle and in the mean time allow yourself to flourish in this valley. I know i didn't do as nice of as my pastor did last night, but i pray this blesses you as it blessed me.

love this!!!!!


----------



## DBZ34

No Doubt said:


> Stevens I'm sorry that yesterday was a bit tough for you, but you are about this battle being the Lords.
> 
> If I may ladies...last night at church my pastor preached from Zechariah 1:8 where it talks about the myrtle trees growing in the valley. He said that initially he thought that this verse was touching on how even low places where you wouldn't think anything found bloom or flourish, that God can make it happen. After studying he learned that myrtle actually prefer the valley. They don't grown in places high up like on mountain tops.
> 
> Pastor said that after studying he realized that your valleys in life are necessary are and that sometimes you should prefer to be there because of how you will grow and flourish while in that valley. I know it sounds weird...who wants to be in a low place right? But he said that regardless of whether you are on a mountain or in a valley your praise, your worship, etc. should not change.
> 
> He then continued to say that even though sometimes you should prefer to be in the valley because of the growth you can achieve that yes it can be painful, but to remember that when there is pain joy follows. He said the more pain you have to endure while in that necessary valley, the more joy there is to follow. He said you should almost get excited about the pain because that is nothing more than a precursor of the joy that is to come.
> 
> I have to admit, I didn't understand this verse when I initially heard it, but after thinking about my infertility struggle and the different phases of anger and pain I went through and when I finally got to the realization that I had never been through anything so deep that had built me and my faith in so many ways, then finally got to the point where I appreciated my struggle and thanked God for it for what it was doing to me and in me, I thought this made perfect sense. And to know that "trouble don't last always" and "joy comes in the morning"...it all makes sense and falls into place.
> 
> I hope this hope will be encouragement to you ladies to know that pain is just a precursor to the joy that will follow your struggle and in the mean time allow yourself to flourish in this valley. I know I didn't do as nice of as my pastor did last night, but I pray this blesses you as it blessed me.

Thank you for this, No Doubt. And congratulations on your BFP! :)


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks DBZ!


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> Thanks DBZ!

Wow!!! That's wonderful news:happydance: congrats to you and a happy healthy 9 months ahead :hugs:.


----------



## HisGrace

Congrats NoDoubt!


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Godsjewel

Encourage One Another

Therefore encourage one another and build up one another...
1 Thessalonians 5:11

Bear one anothers burdens, and thereby fulfill the law of Christ.
Galatians 6:2

I can do all things through Him who strengthens me. Nevertheless, you have done well to share with me in my affliction.
Philippians 4:13-14

The story is not an unusual one by any means. The dreaded, seemingly eternal two-week wait was finally coming to an end. The results would make themselves known one way or another. Within the course of the next 24 hours, the celebration of a lifetime would begin, or the wait would continue. It really is amazing how so much emotion pivots on whether or not two tiny little cells have joined together. 

For whatever reason, I decided to try to distract myself by going to mall while I waited to see if this months procedures had been successful. Big mistake. Big! Why dont they have fliers at the fertility clinic listing all the places that pregnant women congregate? Malls would have to be at the top of the list. It was while I was at the mall that my period and my tears started again. I must have looked like the competitive shoppers you see at Christmas time, pushing and shoving people out of my way as I ran like an NFL running back to the refuge of my car. I collapsed into the drivers seat, laid my head on my steering wheel and wept for the child that was not to be. Within a few seconds a heard a timid knocking on my window.

Are you okay?

I looked up to see a kind woman peering into my vehicle with the most compassionate look on her face. I can only imagine what she must have thought! Believe it or not, I had always been extremely private about my very personal struggle with infertility and did not want anyone to know what was going on. However, this was one moment that I truly needed someone to talk to. Perhaps the anonymity of a strangers care was just what I needed! I decided to take a chance.

I rolled down my window and uncharacteristically began to tell her how I had been trying to conceive for a year and a half and had not been able. I told her I had just started a period and was so upset. I was weeping profusely and when I paused to catch my breath, an unbelievable thing happened! I looked at her and saw all the tension drain from her face. She was suddenly so relieved. Oh honey! Is that all? Just relax! Itll happen! And with that, she slung her purse over her arm and went on her way to find her bargains in the mall, content she had done her good deed for the day. 

Infertility is too hard to handle on your own. God never intended for you to walk through life by yourself, so He gave us each other. However, in situations such as infertility, you need people who understand the specific hurt your heart carries. Such support can be found in a good support group. 

Have you joined a support group? It can be hard to walk through the doors of a group the first time, but if youve never tried one, I encourage you to do so. If there is a Christian based group in your area you should be able to approach issues of prayer and faith as they relate to infertility. You need people around you who understand your struggle! The woman who wanted to help me that day really did want to help me. She just didnt understand how devastating an empty womb was to me that day. Dont deny yourself the support that comes from people who have walked the same road you are on.

-Beth Forbus

Even though we can't all meet in the physical, I believe that God is using us to help each other out in this thread and I thank Him for it.


----------



## Godsjewel

We went to my husband's Aunts memorial service this weekend and gathered with family members rejoicing since she was a mighty woman of God while she was here on earth. It's nice to know she is no longer in pain and in the loving arms of our Lord and Savior.

There where many family members that came from all over to celebrate her life. After the service we had some of the family that we don't see often, since they live far away, come over to our house to fellowship for a bit. It was myself, sis-in-law, Hubby's Aunt and 2 of hubby's girl cousins sitting in the living room chatting about my house and the remodel we have done, then it turned into baby talk. They all have 2 children each and we're going on about how their deliveries were, if they breastfed or not and if they want to have more. I was sitting there in my own home feeling very uncomfortable because I couldn't participate in the conversation, I walked away and went to my bathroom and sobbed. My hubby noticed I left and came in to check on me and to see what was wrong. I told him I couldn't take sitting there listening to all that. I wiped my tears, fixed my makeup and headed back out to the living room where they were all gathered. Mind you I just started my period and my emotions were already crazy. As I came closer to where they were sitting, I could hear them talking about baby names and if they found out what they were having. The tears began to fill my eyes again, I walked by hubby and told him I couldn't take it anymore and went back to my room to sob some more.

This time my sis-in-law came in to check on me and asked if I was ok, I told her how I felt and she said she was very sorry and will make an effort to be conscious of what she discusses in front of me. It's hard and I just wish I could fast forward this journey. It was such a horrible feeling sitting there, unable to contribute to the conversation and the sad thing is they all know that weve been struggling to have a child. If only they showed a little compassion or asked how I was doing and take me by the hand and pray for me. They are all Christian women and it was a very sad situation, but definitely opened my eyes to be compassionate to everyone in all circumstances.

Praying you all will have a week full of blessings.


----------



## uwa_amanda

:hugs: I know how you feel. I had another meltdown this past weekend myself. My husband thinks I have slipped back into being depressed again. I don't know anymore what I want and that was what brought me down a little.


----------



## BRK06

Suffering is something we all want to avoid. None of us invite pain. We tend to seek comfort and pleasure; its the way we are. We rebel against discomfort. We have innate defenses against that which hurts us or can bring harm. We buy things to eliminate pain. We invent things, we construct things, we work for things, we purchase things to bring us more comfort, more ease, more time to spend at ease. So when we face a season of suffering, our first reaction is to fix the situationnot accept it. We question why? Quite often, if we sit awhile and consider our discomfortwe can see our suffering is far, far less in comparison to anothers.

In all this you greatly rejoice, though now for a little while you may have had to suffer grief in all kinds of trials. These have come so that the proven genuineness of your faithof greater worth than gold, which perishes even though refined by firemay result in praise, glory and honor when Jesus Christ is revealed. 1 Peter 1:6-7

We have conditioned ourselves to believe we should not suffer, be inconvenienced, or deal with pain. Yet, the Apostle Peter tells us to look beyond the temporary grief in all kinds of trials. They come to prove the genuineness of our faith. Anyone can suffer and whine. It takes a person full of faith, and a hope beyond the temporary difficulties of life, to bring glory and honor to God. Such is our joy. Our endurance through the suffering, our steadfast faith in God amid the trialsthese bring refinement which results in praise and honor and glory.

Does this mean we should keep our suffering to ourselvesstay silent when heartache, discouragements, and grief press upon us? I dont think so. I think when we suffer we have a great opportunity to show the grace of God. We may hurt. We may mourn. But we show the greatest honor to God as we stand firm in our faith in the midst of our suffering. Its not easy. Its not easy to smileto laugh, or sing. Our Lord knows that. He suffered the cross to bring glory to the Father. He suffered alone. He does not want us to suffer alone. He left His Spirit to comfort us. He gives us one another to help carry our load. Knowing this, may we each find our voice to sing praises to Him for the victory He has set before us.

LORD, give us voices to raise in praise to You in times we find most unbearable. Keep us ever close to You as we go through trials meant to strengthen our faith, and bring light of Your goodness to a lost world. We can all praise You on the brighter days, LORD. Give us Your Light to shine on those days which seem darkest before the dawn.
Amen


----------



## BRK06

Congrats NoDoubt!! I pray you have a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## fletch_W

brko6 thank you for posting thats really helped me this evening. 

Gods jewel big hugs sweetie! we decided that after my chemical last week, we are removing everything to do with ttc from our house and focusing on right now. i also just joined the gym and have decided that we are having a break until jan 1st so that we can just enjoy one another and start to enjoy sex as love making and not as a way to just make babies. and for this last week i have never felt more in love with my husband in the whole 2 years we have been married. 

i really pray that God brings us all babies soon but i also pray that ttc doesnt take over our minds and our lives. they stress it causes us is so unhealthy and doesnt create the best environment our bodies can be for growing a baby.

Godsjewel i hope you find peace with ttc and the pain its causing you to see and hear other women talk about babies and that one day you can be a light shining on someone in your situation when you are amongst the group sharing. 

God knows and he is preparing us for that perfect moment when you look down on that little sweet bundle in your arms, and at the moment you will thank God so much for bringing it in His timing :) 

:hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

:hugs: Sarah. I think people just don't know what to say so they just ignore us. God sees us and He knows our pain. I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Please know that I am here if you ever need to talk. You remain in my prayers. Your day is coming and what a joy it will be.


----------



## stevens2010

Congratulations No Doubt! I pray you'll have a wonderful pregnancy!

I have finally ovulated (got my positives cd18 and 19) and I am feeling excited! I'm holding on to the possibility that this round could be the one where we finally get to announce we're pregnant. I just cannot imagine the sheer joy of saying those words!

I've already figured out how I'm going to break the news to both my husband and my parents and although I am pinching myself and telling myself not to jump the gun, I can't help but feel excited and I am sure hoping it's because my BFP is coming. :)

Have a blessed day everyone!


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> :hugs: I know how you feel. I had another meltdown this past weekend myself. My husband thinks I have slipped back into being depressed again. I don't know anymore what I want and that was what brought me down a little.

:hugs: I'm sorry you are feeling down. I pray that God sends an extra dose of peace your way and that you will be uplifted from this depression. Have faith that God is in control and wants nothing more that the best for you and sometimes we have to remember that His best comes whenever He sees fit.


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> :hugs: Sarah. I think people just don't know what to say so they just ignore us. God sees us and He knows our pain. I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Please know that I am here if you ever need to talk. You remain in my prayers. Your day is coming and what a joy it will be.

Thank you hun! It's funny because it usually doesn't bother me to hear people talk about babies or pregnancies, I guess it just intensified since all of them kept going on and on about it and made me feel insecure about myself. Plus being on my period didn't help the situation :haha:

Thank you for your prayers, I greatly appreciate them :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

stevens2010 said:


> Congratulations No Doubt! I pray you'll have a wonderful pregnancy!
> 
> I have finally ovulated (got my positives cd18 and 19) and I am feeling excited! I'm holding on to the possibility that this round could be the one where we finally get to announce we're pregnant. I just cannot imagine the sheer joy of saying those words!
> 
> I've already figured out how I'm going to break the news to both my husband and my parents and although I am pinching myself and telling myself not to jump the gun, I can't help but feel excited and I am sure hoping it's because my BFP is coming. :)
> 
> Have a blessed day everyone!


I really hope this is it for you :thumbup: 

Hahaha! I think we have all figured out how we are going to break the news.


----------



## Godsjewel

But God...
Part 1

Think of the most impossible situation in your life. Does infertility rank at the top of your list? Imagine if you were to write it down, start to finish. Pen every detail of your infertility that has caused you anguish. Disease? Finances? Relationships? What is the mountain that looms so high above you standing between you and your dream? When you have finished writing down the impossibilities you face, I want you to write down two more words:

BUT GOD...

When God intervenes in your story, everything changes. Infertility may seem like an impossible end to the story of your family. Some days may be better than others, but if today is a particularly hard day, you may feel as if youll never hold a child of your own. You may have resigned yourself to the belief that you will never be more than a sad, unfulfilled family of two because of the forever unmet desire of a child. But God... When God moves in your life things are never the same again!

Think of Noah. If you think the world is a wicked place to live now, we have nothing on the world Noah inhabited. Genesis 6:5-6 says Then the LORD saw that the wickedness of man was great on the earth, and that every intent of the thoughts of his heart was only evil continually. The LORD was sorry that He had made man on the earth, and He was grieved in His heart. God was going to destroy the world and everything in it because of the continual evil in the hearts of man. Every animal--destroyed. Every man, woman and child--destroyed. The entirety of all creation--destroyed. The sinless Creator grieving over the corrupted sinfulness of His created, living without a Savior. All headed for destruction. But God...

Enter Noah. The first thing we read about Noah other than the record of his birth may very well be the most significant thing about him: But Noah found favor in the eyes of the LORD. God searched and found a man who would trust him in scary, difficult times. A man who would believe in Him when no one else would. A man who would take a chance on taking an unseen God at His word. A man who would risk his future and his family on a God who was asking him to take a huge leap of faith. But Noah...But God.

God asked big things of Noah, just as He asks big things of you. He asked Noah to build an ark for the floods that were coming. He asks you to build your faith for the times when tears flood your eyes and you dont understand His plan. He asked Noah to trust Him when no one stood with him. He asks you to trust Him when you still dont have a baby to hold. God promised Noah He would bless Him and keep His promises to him and his family. God promises you the same.

Genesis 8:1 says But God remembered Noah... Every single person on earth perished except for Noah and his family. Every single animal on earth died except for those gathered on the ark. God set a rainbow in the clouds to remind Noah that He kept the promises he made to Noah and did exactly what He said He would do. Every time you ever see a rainbow grace the heavens, you are reminded of the same. God keeps His promises! Destruction was coming. Noah and his family would surely have died along with the rest of the human race and humanity would have been wiped off the face of the earth, but God intervened and Noah and his family were spared. Everything changed because God stepped in. 

Go back to the story of your infertility. Did you write But God... at the end of your list of impossibilities? Perhaps youve already seen some of the ways God has begun to intervene. This moment--right now--Hes already working and moving in the story of your life!

Tomorrow well look at another perfect example of how a life was irrevocably changed by the same two little words:

But God...

-Beth Forbus


----------



## beckysprayer

Congrats NoDoubt! :happydance: Praying for a happy and healthy nine months!

Sarah and Amanda - :hugs: I'm praying your little ones are coming soon and that until that moment, God holds you in His arms and brings you nothing but peace and comfort. Waiting for the deepest desires of your heart can be so hard sometimes.

Stevens - I love your optimism! I'm praying for you and am anxiously waiting the good news that you got your BFP! :thumbup:

Fletch - I love that God is using this time to strengthen the love in your marriage! Sometimes it is good to take a break from the stress of TTC.


----------



## Godsjewel

But God...
Part-2

Yesterday we looked at the life of Noah and how the history of mankind was changed because God intervened in his life. Today we will look at how another life was changed because God refused to leave His child alone. The focus of our attention today is the golden boy of the Old Testament, Joseph.

Joseph was the favorite son of Jacob, great-grandson of Abraham. (He came from a long line of infertile couples! Dont you just love that God uses the child of barren wombs to do marvelous things?) Jacob loved Joseph more than his other sons and made no effort to hide his favoritism. You can imagine the sibling rivalry this birthed, and with 12 sons in the family there must have been plenty of ill will to go around. Although Joseph had done no wrong to his brothers, his siblings took revenge of their fathers love and sold Joseph into slavery and into a very hard life. From the love and pampering of an over protective father to the muddy pits and prison cells of Egyptian slaves, Josephs life took some unexpected turns. But God...

Even when Joseph faced what must have seemed like impossible situations in his life, God was with him. When infertility seems impossible to you, remember that God is with you. Never forget that He is always working and moving on your behalf and He never leaves you alone to fight this battle. Even when Joseph was sold to the Midianites as their slave, Gods hand was present. You see, the Midianites who bought Joseph eventually sold him to Potiphar, an Egyptian officer of Pharaoh, who liked Joseph and placed him in a position of honor and authority. Scripture tells us the LORD was with Joseph, so he became a successful man. (Genesis 39:2) God was guiding his footsteps, bringing people into his life and ordering his way so that he could find his place in the Pharaohs palace and be successful. 

Believe that God is with you. Just as He led and guided Joseph through slavery, He can lead and guide you through the hardships of infertility. You may feel that youve been thrown into a prison of despair with your most recent failed procedure or that youve been taken prisoner to sadness by a miscarriage. God is still with you and still orchestrating the events of your life to lead you to success. Even when Joseph was wrongly accused and went to prison, God didnt abandon him. Genesis 39:21 says But the LORD was with Joseph and extended kindess to him, and gave him favor in the sight of the chief jailer. Joseph was placed in a position of authority even while in prison. God will not abandon you in this season of your life. Dont let Satan convince you that trials in your life are proof that God has left you alone. Never! God didnt abandon Joseph in the pit! God didnt abandon Joseph in the prison! God hasnt abandoned you in your infertility!

Travel with me to the end of Josephs story. He started as a 17 year old boy in a field with 11 jealous brothers. Hes gone through pits and prisons, and now he stands as second in command of Egypt with those same brothers trembling in fear in front of him. Theyve been caught. They know that he knows what theyve done. They thought their dirty deeds from years gone by were as dead and buried as he was, but now they find that God had favored him and raised him to a position of power and all they can do is grovel at his feet begging for mercy. What does Joseph say?

As for you, you meant evil against me, but God meant it for good...

Infertility feels like something horrible in your life. You want a baby more than you want your next breath. It feels like evil against you, but God can turn it for good. Hell move through infertilitys impossibilities in your life like He did in the impossibilities in Noahs life. Hell ask for your trust and Hell keep His promises. Hell stay with you in the pits and prisons just like He did for Joseph. Hell show you favor and orchestrate events to bring you success just like He did for Joseph. Life is full of impossibilities, but God! Infertility seems impossible to tolerate but God! Satan may try to convince you that your marriage wont survive or that youll never get through this, but God is with you and has a plan!

But God...!

But God...!

But God...!
 
-Beth Forbus


----------



## fletch_W

I need thee - chelsea moon

just wanted to share this hymn. i havent stopped listening to it all morning. 

i never really listened to the words but today they really hit me xx


----------



## Godsjewel

When I Am Afraid

1 Be gracious to me, O God, for man has trampled upon me;
Fighting all day long he oppresses me. 
2 My foes have trampled upon me all day long,
For they are many who fight proudly against me. 
3 When I am afraid,
I will put my trust in You. 
4 In God, whose word I praise,
In God I have put my trust;
I shall not be afraid 
What can mere man do to me? 
5 All day long they distort my words;
All their thoughts are against me for evil. 
6 They attack, they lurk,
They watch my steps,
As they have waited to take my life. 
7 Because of wickedness, cast them forth,
In anger put down the peoples, O God! 
8 You have taken account of my wanderings;
Put my tears in Your bottle 
Are they not in Your book? 
9 Then my enemies will turn back in the day when I call;
This I know, that God is for me. 
10 In God, whose word I praise,
In the LORD, whose word I praise, 
11 In God I have put my trust, I shall not be afraid.
What can man do to me? 
12 Your vows are binding upon me, O God;
I will render thank offerings to You. 
13 For You have delivered my soul from death,
Indeed my feet from stumbling,
So that I may walk before God
In the light of the living.
Psalm 56

What about infertility frightens you the most? Is it the fear that you may never conceive, or that if you do you may miscarry? Perhaps you are afraid that your marriage cant take the strain that infertility causes. Maybe the terror that keeps you awake at night is the fear of those awful needles you must use to inject your meds each day--or the fact that your husband has to inject them!

Whatever aspect of infertility causes you to fear, you have a place to turn. Psalm 56 is a handbook of reminders of where to turn when fear grips your heart. When I am afraid, I will put my trust in You. No matter the fear you feel, you can trust God to be with you and work things for your good. 

Youre familiar with the routine. You lie in bed at night after a hectic day of work and doctors appointments and for the first time all day your world has finally fallen silent. The worries and the pressure of infertility begin to creep into your mind, and fear begins to settle in its usual place in your heart. Tears start to sting your eyes as you lie in the dark and all those worries and fears start to parade through your mind. What if I never get pregnant? What if I lose a baby? What if he doesnt want to try anymore? What if we cant ever agree on adoption? God, where are You?

Do yourself a favor. Memorize Psalm 56--every single verse! In those moments when fear grips your heart and you dont know how youre going to make it through one more day of fighting infertility, youll have the powerful Word of God deep within you whether you have your Bible with you or not. You can remind yourself that when you are afraid, you can trust in God. Rather than ruminating on test results that were not as good as you had hoped, you can fill your mind with encouragement that God knows your frustrations and tears, and has taken account of every one: You have... Put my tears in Your bottle. Are they not in Your book? 

Finally, take verse 9 and personalize it. Make it your own. Then my enemies...Who are your enemies? Infertility? Endometriosis? Polycystic ovarian syndrome? Unexplained infertility? Recurrent Miscarriage? Replace the word enemy with the name of the enemy you face, and memorize that verse:
Then my enemies--endometriosis and polycystic ovarian syndrome will turn back in the day when I call; This I know, that God is for me!
What do we truly have to fear? Infertility is no match for the God who created us, and this we know, that God is for us! When you are afraid, trust in God who is for you!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

fletch_W said:


> I need thee - chelsea moon
> 
> just wanted to share this hymn. i havent stopped listening to it all morning.
> 
> i never really listened to the words but today they really hit me xx

Thank you for sharing this, I've never heard of her before. Great song!


----------



## fletch_W

she was at creation fest this year. im in love with blue grass now haha!


----------



## BRK06

fletch_W said:


> I need thee - chelsea moon
> 
> just wanted to share this hymn. i havent stopped listening to it all morning.
> 
> i never really listened to the words but today they really hit me xx

Amazing song!! Thanks for the reminder! :)


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> When I Am Afraid
> 
> 1 Be gracious to me, O God, for man has trampled upon me;
> Fighting all day long he oppresses me.
> 2 My foes have trampled upon me all day long,
> For they are many who fight proudly against me.
> 3 When I am afraid,
> I will put my trust in You.
> 4 In God, whose word I praise,
> In God I have put my trust;
> I shall not be afraid
> What can mere man do to me?
> 5 All day long they distort my words;
> All their thoughts are against me for evil.
> 6 They attack, they lurk,
> They watch my steps,
> As they have waited to take my life.
> 7 Because of wickedness, cast them forth,
> In anger put down the peoples, O God!
> 8 You have taken account of my wanderings;
> Put my tears in Your bottle
> Are they not in Your book?
> 9 Then my enemies will turn back in the day when I call;
> This I know, that God is for me.
> 10 In God, whose word I praise,
> In the LORD, whose word I praise,
> 11 In God I have put my trust, I shall not be afraid.
> What can man do to me?
> 12 Your vows are binding upon me, O God;
> I will render thank offerings to You.
> 13 For You have delivered my soul from death,
> Indeed my feet from stumbling,
> So that I may walk before God
> In the light of the living.
> Psalm 56
> 
> What about infertility frightens you the most? Is it the fear that you may never conceive, or that if you do you may miscarry? Perhaps you are afraid that your marriage cant take the strain that infertility causes. Maybe the terror that keeps you awake at night is the fear of those awful needles you must use to inject your meds each day--or the fact that your husband has to inject them!
> 
> Whatever aspect of infertility causes you to fear, you have a place to turn. Psalm 56 is a handbook of reminders of where to turn when fear grips your heart. When I am afraid, I will put my trust in You. No matter the fear you feel, you can trust God to be with you and work things for your good.
> 
> Youre familiar with the routine. You lie in bed at night after a hectic day of work and doctors appointments and for the first time all day your world has finally fallen silent. The worries and the pressure of infertility begin to creep into your mind, and fear begins to settle in its usual place in your heart. Tears start to sting your eyes as you lie in the dark and all those worries and fears start to parade through your mind. What if I never get pregnant? What if I lose a baby? What if he doesnt want to try anymore? What if we cant ever agree on adoption? God, where are You?
> 
> Do yourself a favor. Memorize Psalm 56--every single verse! In those moments when fear grips your heart and you dont know how youre going to make it through one more day of fighting infertility, youll have the powerful Word of God deep within you whether you have your Bible with you or not. You can remind yourself that when you are afraid, you can trust in God. Rather than ruminating on test results that were not as good as you had hoped, you can fill your mind with encouragement that God knows your frustrations and tears, and has taken account of every one: You have... Put my tears in Your bottle. Are they not in Your book?
> 
> Finally, take verse 9 and personalize it. Make it your own. Then my enemies...Who are your enemies? Infertility? Endometriosis? Polycystic ovarian syndrome? Unexplained infertility? Recurrent Miscarriage? Replace the word enemy with the name of the enemy you face, and memorize that verse:
> Then my enemies--endometriosis and polycystic ovarian syndrome will turn back in the day when I call; This I know, that God is for me!
> What do we truly have to fear? Infertility is no match for the God who created us, and this we know, that God is for us! When you are afraid, trust in God who is for you!
> 
> -Beth Forbus

Amen Sis!!! Thank you for this today


----------



## BRK06

Good Morning! (Or, Good Day depending on where you are :D )

This is a good song to wake up to... Or to give you a lighter step later in your day! It's stuck in my head :haha:

Good Morning- Mandisa

https://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=AnmWwudeqfM


Have a blessed day!!


----------



## fletch_W

OOh i like this song :) brk06 im bopping away haha. its evening here (8pm)


----------



## Shellvz

Scriptures for encouragement:

Hebrews 11:1

'Faith is the confidence that what we hope for will actually happen; it gives us assurance about things we cannot see.'

Habakkuk 2:3

'This vision is for a future time.
It describes the end, and it will be fulfilled.
If it seems slow in coming, wait patiently,
for it will surely take place.
It will not be delayed.'

Numbers 23:19

&#8216;God is not a man, so he does not lie.
He is not human, so he does not change his mind.
Has he ever spoken and failed to act?
Has he ever promised and not carried it through?&#8217;

Deuteronomy 31:6

"So be strong and courageous! Do not be afraid and do not panic before them. For the Lord your God will personally go ahead of you. He will neither fail you nor abandon you.&#8221;

Matthew 19:26

"Jesus looked at them intently and said, &#8220;Humanly speaking, it is impossible. But with God everything is possible.&#8221;


----------



## BRK06

fletch_W said:


> OOh i like this song :) brk06 im bopping away haha. its evening here (8pm)

You go girl! :dance: It's great, isn't it? Such a happy song! :D


----------



## BRK06

Shellvz said:


> Scriptures for encouragement:
> 
> Hebrews 11:1
> 
> 'Faith is the confidence that what we hope for will actually happen; it gives us assurance about things we cannot see.'
> 
> Habakkuk 2:3
> 
> 'This vision is for a future time.
> It describes the end, and it will be fulfilled.
> If it seems slow in coming, wait patiently,
> for it will surely take place.
> It will not be delayed.'
> 
> Numbers 23:19
> 
> God is not a man, so he does not lie.
> He is not human, so he does not change his mind.
> Has he ever spoken and failed to act?
> Has he ever promised and not carried it through?
> 
> Deuteronomy 31:6
> 
> "So be strong and courageous! Do not be afraid and do not panic before them. For the Lord your God will personally go ahead of you. He will neither fail you nor abandon you.
> 
> Matthew 19:26
> 
> "Jesus looked at them intently and said, Humanly speaking, it is impossible. But with God everything is possible.

Thank you!! I especially like the verse from Matthew. We serve an awesome God! :)


----------



## BRK06

Emergency Numbers

- When you are sad, call on John 14

- When you dont feel loved, call on Romans 8:38-39

- When you have sinned, call on 1 John 1:8-9

- When you are facing danger, call on Psalm 91

- When people have failed you, call on Psalm 27

- When God feel far from you, call on Psalm 139

- When your faith needs encouraging, call on Hebrews 11

- When you are scared, call on Psalm 23

- When you are worried, call on Matthew 6:25-34

- When you are hurt, call on Colossians 3:12-17

- When you feel no one is on your side, call on Romans 8:31-39

- When you are seeking rest, call on Matthew 11:25-30

- When you are suffering, call on Romans 8:18-30

- When you feel youre failing, call on Psalm 121

- When you pray, call on Matthew 6:9-13

- When you need courage, call on Joshua 1

- When you are in need, call on Philippians 4:19

- When you are hated because of your faith, call on John 15

- When you are losing hope, call on 2 Thessalonians 2:16-17

- When you are seeking peace, call on John 14:27

- When you want to do good works, call on John 15

- When you want to live a happy life, call on Colossians 3:12-17

- When you dont understand what God is doing, call on Isaiah 55:8-9

- When you want to get along with others, call on Romans 12:9-21

And remember:
"When you call on Jesus, all things are possible
You can mount on wings like eagles and soar
When you call on Jesus, mountains are gonna fall
'Cause He'll move Heaven and earth to come rescue you when you

Call Him in the mornin', in the afternoon time
Late in the evenin', He'll be there
When your heart is broken and you feel discouraged
You can just remember that He said, He'll be there" -Nicole C. Mullen


----------



## Dynamicmae

Godsjewel said:


> When I Am Afraid
> 
> 1 Be gracious to me, O God, for man has trampled upon me;
> Fighting all day long he oppresses me.
> 2 My foes have trampled upon me all day long,
> For they are many who fight proudly against me.
> 3 When I am afraid,
> I will put my trust in You.
> 4 In God, whose word I praise,
> In God I have put my trust;
> I shall not be afraid
> What can mere man do to me?
> 5 All day long they distort my words;
> All their thoughts are against me for evil.
> 6 They attack, they lurk,
> They watch my steps,
> As they have waited to take my life.
> 7 Because of wickedness, cast them forth,
> In anger put down the peoples, O God!
> 8 You have taken account of my wanderings;
> Put my tears in Your bottle
> Are they not in Your book?
> 9 Then my enemies will turn back in the day when I call;
> This I know, that God is for me.
> 10 In God, whose word I praise,
> In the LORD, whose word I praise,
> 11 In God I have put my trust, I shall not be afraid.
> What can man do to me?
> 12 Your vows are binding upon me, O God;
> I will render thank offerings to You.
> 13 For You have delivered my soul from death,
> Indeed my feet from stumbling,
> So that I may walk before God
> In the light of the living.
> Psalm 56
> 
> What about infertility frightens you the most? Is it the fear that you may never conceive, or that if you do you may miscarry? Perhaps you are afraid that your marriage cant take the strain that infertility causes. Maybe the terror that keeps you awake at night is the fear of those awful needles you must use to inject your meds each day--or the fact that your husband has to inject them!
> 
> Whatever aspect of infertility causes you to fear, you have a place to turn. Psalm 56 is a handbook of reminders of where to turn when fear grips your heart. When I am afraid, I will put my trust in You. No matter the fear you feel, you can trust God to be with you and work things for your good.
> 
> Youre familiar with the routine. You lie in bed at night after a hectic day of work and doctors appointments and for the first time all day your world has finally fallen silent. The worries and the pressure of infertility begin to creep into your mind, and fear begins to settle in its usual place in your heart. Tears start to sting your eyes as you lie in the dark and all those worries and fears start to parade through your mind. What if I never get pregnant? What if I lose a baby? What if he doesnt want to try anymore? What if we cant ever agree on adoption? God, where are You?
> 
> Do yourself a favor. Memorize Psalm 56--every single verse! In those moments when fear grips your heart and you dont know how youre going to make it through one more day of fighting infertility, youll have the powerful Word of God deep within you whether you have your Bible with you or not. You can remind yourself that when you are afraid, you can trust in God. Rather than ruminating on test results that were not as good as you had hoped, you can fill your mind with encouragement that God knows your frustrations and tears, and has taken account of every one: You have... Put my tears in Your bottle. Are they not in Your book?
> 
> Finally, take verse 9 and personalize it. Make it your own. Then my enemies...Who are your enemies? Infertility? Endometriosis? Polycystic ovarian syndrome? Unexplained infertility? Recurrent Miscarriage? Replace the word enemy with the name of the enemy you face, and memorize that verse:
> Then my enemies--endometriosis and polycystic ovarian syndrome will turn back in the day when I call; This I know, that God is for me!
> What do we truly have to fear? Infertility is no match for the God who created us, and this we know, that God is for us! When you are afraid, trust in God who is for you!
> 
> -Beth Forbus

I didn't have time through the week to read this post.... I'm sitting @ the hairdresser now so thought I should read it quick!! Well... The Holy Spirit lead me to read this as I really needed to hear it!!!!
I'm on CD 21 and went for progesterone bloods this morning....
I don't feel afraid but think subconsiously I am..... 
Friends please pray that no matter the results of today's bloods that I will have the strength to keep on praising His glorious name!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Dynamicmae said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> When I Am Afraid
> 
> 1 Be gracious to me, O God, for man has trampled upon me;
> Fighting all day long he oppresses me.
> 2 My foes have trampled upon me all day long,
> For they are many who fight proudly against me.
> 3 When I am afraid,
> I will put my trust in You.
> 4 In God, whose word I praise,
> In God I have put my trust;
> I shall not be afraid
> What can mere man do to me?
> 5 All day long they distort my words;
> All their thoughts are against me for evil.
> 6 They attack, they lurk,
> They watch my steps,
> As they have waited to take my life.
> 7 Because of wickedness, cast them forth,
> In anger put down the peoples, O God!
> 8 You have taken account of my wanderings;
> Put my tears in Your bottle
> Are they not in Your book?
> 9 Then my enemies will turn back in the day when I call;
> This I know, that God is for me.
> 10 In God, whose word I praise,
> In the LORD, whose word I praise,
> 11 In God I have put my trust, I shall not be afraid.
> What can man do to me?
> 12 Your vows are binding upon me, O God;
> I will render thank offerings to You.
> 13 For You have delivered my soul from death,
> Indeed my feet from stumbling,
> So that I may walk before God
> In the light of the living.
> Psalm 56
> 
> What about infertility frightens you the most? Is it the fear that you may never conceive, or that if you do you may miscarry? Perhaps you are afraid that your marriage cant take the strain that infertility causes. Maybe the terror that keeps you awake at night is the fear of those awful needles you must use to inject your meds each day--or the fact that your husband has to inject them!
> 
> Whatever aspect of infertility causes you to fear, you have a place to turn. Psalm 56 is a handbook of reminders of where to turn when fear grips your heart. When I am afraid, I will put my trust in You. No matter the fear you feel, you can trust God to be with you and work things for your good.
> 
> Youre familiar with the routine. You lie in bed at night after a hectic day of work and doctors appointments and for the first time all day your world has finally fallen silent. The worries and the pressure of infertility begin to creep into your mind, and fear begins to settle in its usual place in your heart. Tears start to sting your eyes as you lie in the dark and all those worries and fears start to parade through your mind. What if I never get pregnant? What if I lose a baby? What if he doesnt want to try anymore? What if we cant ever agree on adoption? God, where are You?
> 
> Do yourself a favor. Memorize Psalm 56--every single verse! In those moments when fear grips your heart and you dont know how youre going to make it through one more day of fighting infertility, youll have the powerful Word of God deep within you whether you have your Bible with you or not. You can remind yourself that when you are afraid, you can trust in God. Rather than ruminating on test results that were not as good as you had hoped, you can fill your mind with encouragement that God knows your frustrations and tears, and has taken account of every one: You have... Put my tears in Your bottle. Are they not in Your book?
> 
> Finally, take verse 9 and personalize it. Make it your own. Then my enemies...Who are your enemies? Infertility? Endometriosis? Polycystic ovarian syndrome? Unexplained infertility? Recurrent Miscarriage? Replace the word enemy with the name of the enemy you face, and memorize that verse:
> Then my enemies--endometriosis and polycystic ovarian syndrome will turn back in the day when I call; This I know, that God is for me!
> What do we truly have to fear? Infertility is no match for the God who created us, and this we know, that God is for us! When you are afraid, trust in God who is for you!
> 
> -Beth Forbus
> 
> I didn't have time through the week to read this post.... I'm sitting @ the hairdresser now so thought I should read it quick!! Well... The Holy Spirit lead me to read this as I really needed to hear it!!!!
> I'm on CD 21 and went for progesterone bloods this morning....
> I don't feel afraid but think subconsiously I am.....
> Friends please pray that no matter the results of today's bloods that I will have the strength to keep on praising His glorious name!!!Click to expand...

Praying for you sis! Please let us know how it turned out.


----------



## Godsjewel

A Hidden Treasure

I was flat broke! I had run completely out of cash and asked my husband to cash a check for me. He had taken me on a lunch date, but in my rush to meet him, I had forgotten my purse at the office. Since I didnt have my purse with me, I needed to make sure I put the cash in a safe place so I wouldnt lose it. Guess where I hid it. Youll love this! I hid it in my Bible! I tucked the envelope between the pages of the Psalms and buried my treasure in the Word. 

The next day, as usual, I was rushing out the door to run some errands and meet someone for a meeting. I grabbed my purse and out the door I ran. I was half way to my meeting when it dawned on me. I didnt have a single penny in my purse. All my cash was in my Bible. Every dollar I owned was tucked safely away in my Bible. True, no one stole any of it, but it wasnt doing me any good either. I had to turn around, go back and get it, making me a few minutes late for my meeting. 

Then it dawned on me. That money wasnt the only treasure hidden in the pages of my Bible that day. Nor was it the only treasure that was worthless if it was left unused. There is so much that you can find to help you in your infertility struggle buried between the covers of your Bible. Youll find stories of women just like you who have cried gallons and gallons of tears as theyve begged God for babies. (Hannah--1 Samuel; Sarah--Genesis; Elizabeth--Luke) Youll see husbands so frustrated because they cannot fill the void of an empty nursery. (Elkanah & Jacob) Youll see a parent devastated by the death of a baby. (David--2 Samuel) Youll always see a God who loves hurting people and stands beside them through each and every circumstance. 

God could have chosen any situation to include in His Word. He chose to include infertility stories all through His Bible. Why did He do this? I believe He did this to show you that He cares about your baby hunger. He cares when you fall apart because you started another period. He cares that you cry because your neighbor is pregnant again. He cares that youre sad because you had another birthday but not another baby. He put infertility stories all through His word to let you know He knows just how bad infertility hurts.

However, just like the money tucked away in my Bible lying on my counter couldnt help me make any purchases, the precious stories and encouragement found in Gods Word cant help you either if you dont read them. I needed that money that day to provide for my needs. More than that, I needed God's Word to provide for my spiritual needs. Open your Bible! Find those stories. Let Gods Word become alive for you. The Word of God truly is living and active. It can change your heart and your way of thinking. It can teach you things about yourself and your relationship with God in ways you never could have dreamed. You may be surprised what hidden treasures youll find within its pages to help you in your struggle with infertility.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## stevens2010

I just wanted to share something quickly with you guys. 

I know I've said that I really felt that round 5 would be the one and I still do but of course I'm only human and I go through the "what-if" moments sometimes all too often! Anyways I was thinking hard about it the other day and I started wondering what would happen if round 5 isn't it, I even felt that because I have no symptoms or overwhelming spiritual urge to test or anything that maybe I was imagining it. Then I came across a message on Facebook that stopped me in my tracks:

Fear.

False
Evidence
Appearing
Real

I have zero evidence that it was my imagination, zero evidence that I won't get a BFP this cycle. It was appearing real to me and so making me question things.

Whenever I have doubts, I remind myself it's false evidence! 

Don't allow yourselves to be mislead by false evidence appearing real! The word of God is real and shows all of God's promises. When you have doubts or your faith is shaken, lean on His word and not on FEAR.

God bless you all.


----------



## uwa_amanda

stevens2010 said:


> I just wanted to share something quickly with you guys.
> 
> I know I've said that I really felt that round 5 would be the one and I still do but of course I'm only human and I go through the "what-if" moments sometimes all too often! Anyways I was thinking hard about it the other day and I started wondering what would happen if round 5 isn't it, I even felt that because I have no symptoms or overwhelming spiritual urge to test or anything that maybe I was imagining it. Then I came across a message on Facebook that stopped me in my tracks:
> 
> Fear.
> 
> False
> Evidence
> Appearing
> Real
> 
> I have zero evidence that it was my imagination, zero evidence that I won't get a BFP this cycle. It was appearing real to me and so making me question things.
> 
> Whenever I have doubts, I remind myself it's false evidence!
> 
> Don't allow yourselves to be mislead by false evidence appearing real! The word of God is real and shows all of God's promises. When you have doubts or your faith is shaken, lean on His word and not on FEAR.
> 
> God bless you all.

I really liked this. Thank you for sharing this with us. I hope your 5th cycle works and you'll be blessed with your baby! :hugs:


----------



## Dynamicmae

21 day bloods results weren't back by day end on Friday... Waiting till Monday to call in.... On our way to a 20 somethings church now.... Looking so forward to it!!! Praying for Gods will in all of your lives ;)


----------



## Heather11

Hey loves! I hope that everybody is doing well!!!

Nothing really new here. I am currently 4DPO and having horrible horrible cramps. Not sure what this means good or bad, but it is annoying! I hate the 2WW!! Anybody else in the 2 WW?


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hey Heather!! I'm in the 2WW. Went for 21 day bloods last Friday... Will get results on Monday... I've had HECTIC cramps post O!!


----------



## Heather11

Dynamicmae said:


> Hey Heather!! I'm in the 2WW. Went for 21 day bloods last Friday... Will get results on Monday... I've had HECTIC cramps post O!!

ooooooh maybe this is a good sign?


----------



## stevens2010

Hey ladies, glad I'm not the only one with cramps, I'm 5dpo and had sharp poking pains whenever I coughed or sneezed at 3dpo and today and yesterday I've felt mild AF type cramps and I've got a bit of a belly ache that comes and goes. Praying it's good signs!


----------



## Dynamicmae

@ Heather and Stevens.... I've had really bad cramps and a funny feeling towards the pubic bone... Are you on medicated cycle Heather? I'm on Clomid and think it may be that? What do you think Stevens? Di you get these pains on your other cycles? Its my fisrt clomid cyle so still learning ;)


----------



## stevens2010

I'm not sure it's down to the Clomid as it's my 5th round of it and I'm not entirely sure I had cramps or pains this early in my previous cycles. I suppose time will tell when it comes round to testing day! I'll be testing on the 13th as that's when AF arrived last cycle... :)


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I'm praying for you all ladies. I too have been having cramps this cycle from a day or 2 past ovulation, so I'd be number 4 to hope that's a good sign!

Still, I woke with this song in my head yesterday morning, after not having thought about it for years. So it's either for me, and there's some disappointment to come in a few days' time, or I believe it's going to speak volumes to someone on this thread. It's meant a lot to me when I've lost people I've cared deeply for in the past, and should this cycle bring more disappointment to my journey of TTC, I know God is faithful and I will praise HIM anyway!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySeBu7hJDmQ


----------



## me222

Hi all. It's night time here and the last day of my holidays. Back to work tomorrow. I have a blood test in the morning to test my anitbodies of my thyroid or something, since my last test revealed I seem to have an underactive thyroid. 

Sarah - I'm sorry you had to go through listening to family talk about pregnancy, etc. - esp. in your own home!:( It's hard to know whether to say something when women are going on about that. I don't because our friends don't know we're ttc. Many, many hugs to you!!!! I don't think many mothers realise how much it hurts those of us who struggle with ttc:(. Praying for comfort for you. 

I haven't been a good friend to a friend of mine in that I've kept my distance over the year due to her constantly talking about babies, pregnancy, etc. and that she fell pregnant without trying for her second child and was only ttc for a few months when she conceived her first child. She has also moved on to being closer friends with others closer to her age (she's about 20 or 21- ish). It's definitely not her fault that I can't conceive at the moment...and she doesn't even know what I'm going though (and I wouldn't tell her as she'd tell others- not in a mean way, just in general convo). But, it's just too hard sometimes.

Have others on you here kept your distance from friends who talk about their children all the time? I don't mind being close friends with those who talk about other things as well as their children...but it's just too much when it's constant talking about it.

I thank God for each one of you. May He sustain us through this journey we're on.


----------



## Heather11

Dynamicmae said:


> @ Heather and Stevens.... I've had really bad cramps and a funny feeling towards the pubic bone... Are you on medicated cycle Heather? I'm on Clomid and think it may be that? What do you think Stevens? Di you get these pains on your other cycles? Its my fisrt clomid cyle so still learning ;)

I am not medicated on this cycle, but looking back I don't think I have ever had cramps that early on while waiting for AF. So i am hoping that it is a good sign!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

me222 said:


> Hi all. It's night time here and the last day of my holidays. Back to work tomorrow. I have a blood test in the morning to test my anitbodies of my thyroid or something, since my last test revealed I seem to have an underactive thyroid.
> 
> Sarah - I'm sorry you had to go through listening to family talk about pregnancy, etc. - esp. in your own home!:( It's hard to know whether to say something when women are going on about that. I don't because our friends don't know we're ttc. Many, many hugs to you!!!! I don't think many mothers realise how much it hurts those of us who struggle with ttc:(. Praying for comfort for you.
> 
> I haven't been a good friend to a friend of mine in that I've kept my distance over the year due to her constantly talking about babies, pregnancy, etc. and that she fell pregnant without trying for her second child and was only ttc for a few months when she conceived her first child. She has also moved on to being closer friends with others closer to her age (she's about 20 or 21- ish). It's definitely not her fault that I can't conceive at the moment...and she doesn't even know what I'm going though (and I wouldn't tell her as she'd tell others- not in a mean way, just in general convo). But, it's just too hard sometimes.
> 
> Have others on you here kept your distance from friends who talk about their children all the time? I don't mind being close friends with those who talk about other things as well as their children...but it's just too much when it's constant talking about it.
> 
> I thank God for each one of you. May He sustain us through this journey we're on.

Hi me222 :wave:

I just wanted to comment quickly on your last question, about finding it difficult spending time with friends who talk about their children all the time. I'm probably very guilty of this when it comes to my daughter! And I can assure you that it comes (in my case anyway) from an amazing place of thankfulness and amazement and love for this little person who just fills my life and I can't help talking about. So while I too feel sadness over my friends talking to me about their new babies (because I want one so badly), I also understand where your friends are coming from when they talk about their children with you... It's particularly hard to find much else to talk about if they're stay-at-home parents too.

So big big hugs for you, because I know it's hard, but I can assure you that your friends don't mean to rub salt in the wound when they talk about their little people, they just want to share their lives with you, and their kids are a big part of that. If they knew you were trying, it may be a different story (I know I would be more sensitive if you were my friend), but we too haven't told people we're trying for baby number 2, so i know why you wouldn't want to divuldge that info.

It's very hard... But I wanted to share their point of view, so I hope you don't mind and you aren't offended.

Praying for you.


----------



## Dynamicmae

21 day bloods 1.6!!!!! Has anyone else had such a low reading before?


----------



## Godsjewel

Love is patient, love is kind and is not jealous; love does not brag and is not arrogant, does not act unbecomingly; it does not seek its own, is not provoked, does not take into account a wrong suffered, does not rejoice in unrighteousness, but rejoices with the truth; bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things. Love never fails; 1 Corinthians 13:4-8

My father was a pastor for more than 50 years. It was a calling he cherished and it fit him well. One day he received a phone call from a church member (who just happened to be a next door neighbor) laughing hysterically. She said her 6 year old son had come running wide-eyed to her and breathlessly exclaimed, Mom! Pastor Barker is outside mowing his grass with no clothes on! 

Knowing that her pastor was not outside mowing his grass with no clothes on, curiosity obviously got the best of her, and this church member quickly went to her window. There was pastor innocently taking care of his lawn as anyone else would--fully clothed! Why would her son think the pastor had lost his mind--and his attire? She looked at her confused and upset son, and noticed something she hadnt noticed before: he was squinting. When she looked back out the window, she realized the pastor had on tan colored clothing. Then it dawned on her. Her son needed glasses! His vision had become blurry! When he looked out the window and saw the pastor in flesh colored clothing, he thought he saw the pastor with no clothes! What a mistake to make all because of a childs vision being out of focus!

Has infertility caused your heart to become blurry? It is so easy to focus on nothing but having a baby that you lose sight of other things and other relationships that are precious to you. Has your relationship with your spouse become nothing more than a baby-making venture? Its easy to do, isnt it? What mistakes we can make when our relationship vision becomes blurry! We find that the stressful times increase and the joyful times decrease. We cant see all the wonderful things we love about our spouse. We only see negative pregnancy tests. When you want a baby so badly, and that desire is delayed it can be easy to obsess on sperm counts and ovulation days and forget how much you really do love his goofy sense of humor or the cute dimple in his chin. Infertility has caused our vision to be out of focus. 

If your vision has become blurry, I challenge you today to focus on your relationship with your spouse. Choose a day when you know conception is impossible. Pick a day when there are no doctors appointments and when you are certain that you will not ovulate. Recreate your first date, or perhaps the day you got engaged. Perhaps you could relive the first time you realized you couldnt live without him. Go back to the days when you didnt know infertility would be your constant companion. Focus on your spouse. Focus on what it was that drew you to each other. Fall in love with each other all over again. Find what it was that God thought was such a good idea that He chose to put the two of you together. Enjoy each other completely for a day, and set your focus to let each other feel loved.

Infertility will still be there tomorrow. You can go back to that journey then. But for today, focus on developing great gifts you can give the child you hope to have one day. The greatest gift you can give a child is a home where Jesus Christ is honored as King, and one where knowing Him will come easily and naturally for your child. The next greatest gift you can give your child is to be raised in a home where Mom and Dad love each other and have a strong, stable marriage. A child raised in that kind of home will grow up feeling loved and secure, and will develop a sharp focus of their own. 

So love Jesus and honor Him with your life. Love and focus on your spouse. Enjoy each other and your relationship today.

(And one more thing. If you have to cut your grass one more time this year--wear brightly colored clothing!)

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

Dynamicmae said:


> 21 day bloods 1.6!!!!! Has anyone else had such a low reading before?

Sorry dear, I don't know too much about blood levels.


----------



## fletch_W

me222 said:


> Hi all. It's night time here and the last day of my holidays. Back to work tomorrow. I have a blood test in the morning to test my anitbodies of my thyroid or something, since my last test revealed I seem to have an underactive thyroid.
> 
> Sarah - I'm sorry you had to go through listening to family talk about pregnancy, etc. - esp. in your own home!:( It's hard to know whether to say something when women are going on about that. I don't because our friends don't know we're ttc. Many, many hugs to you!!!! I don't think many mothers realise how much it hurts those of us who struggle with ttc:(. Praying for comfort for you.
> 
> I haven't been a good friend to a friend of mine in that I've kept my distance over the year due to her constantly talking about babies, pregnancy, etc. and that she fell pregnant without trying for her second child and was only ttc for a few months when she conceived her first child. She has also moved on to being closer friends with others closer to her age (she's about 20 or 21- ish). It's definitely not her fault that I can't conceive at the moment...and she doesn't even know what I'm going though (and I wouldn't tell her as she'd tell others- not in a mean way, just in general convo). But, it's just too hard sometimes.
> 
> *Have others on you here kept your distance from friends who talk about their children all the time?* I don't mind being close friends with those who talk about other things as well as their children...but it's just too much when it's constant talking about it.
> 
> I thank God for each one of you. May He sustain us through this journey we're on.

I completely know how you feel. i dont see my friends any more. we dont have anything in common anymore. its not that i dont want to see them, its that we cannot see them without their children being there, and if they get a sitter, all they do is talk about their kids. 

mummy i get your side too. my friend had an mmc last year in march and she just gave birth to a healthy baby so i know how much she appreciates that her baby is here but i have no desire to see her at all. purely out of jealousy and selfishness. but the weird thing is that neither does my husband :shrug:

I watched a movie last night called fireproof. its like to 100th time iv watched it but when i see the fact that their marriage is ruined because of his addiction to ladies on the internet, i think of my addiction to wanting a baby and peeing on a little stick in desperate need of seeing another red line and how its slowly driving me and my husband apart. how is his situation any different from mine? my hubby wants love and attention just as much as calebs wife wanted it and sought it elsewhere. i dont want that happening!! which is why im so happy i decided to take these months out. to show my husband that i dont just use sex as a way to make a baby but that it brings us both together as a couple and we fall in love all over again. 

sorry for ranting. just needed to offload :wacko:


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Love is patient, love is kind and is not jealous; love does not brag and is not arrogant, does not act unbecomingly; it does not seek its own, is not provoked, does not take into account a wrong suffered, does not rejoice in unrighteousness, but rejoices with the truth; bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things. Love never fails; 1 Corinthians 13:4-8


Love this passage!!!! It was read at my wedding! :winkwink:


----------



## Heather11

Dynamicmae said:


> 21 day bloods 1.6!!!!! Has anyone else had such a low reading before?


I am not really familiar with blood levels either! What does this mean?! :shrug:


----------



## Dynamicmae

@ heather... My docs secretary says it should be over 20... Now I'm CD 24 and got very extreme AF cramps... Never had this before!!! Can't even stand up straight!!!


----------



## Heather11

Dynamicmae said:


> @ heather... My docs secretary says it should be over 20... Now I'm CD 24 and got very extreme AF cramps... Never had this before!!! Can't even stand up straight!!!

What levels are they referring to? Hormones?

I am on cycle day 25 and I am all crampy too! Lets hope it is a good sign!?!?!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Dynamicmae said:


> 21 day bloods 1.6!!!!! Has anyone else had such a low reading before?

I just pulled out a copy of my 21 day lab work. The reference area says the following:

Follicular phase 0.2 - 1.5
Luteal phase 1.7 - 27
Ovulation phase 0.8 - 3.0
Pregnant 1st trimester 8.8 - 48.6
Postmenupausal 0.1 - 0.8


----------



## Dynamicmae

Yes, the Progesterone level....


----------



## Dynamicmae

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> 21 day bloods 1.6!!!!! Has anyone else had such a low reading before?
> 
> I just pulled out a copy of my 21 day lab work. The reference area says the following:
> 
> Follicular phase 0.2 - 1.5
> Luteal phase 1.7 - 27
> Ovulation phase 0.8 - 3.0
> Pregnant 1st trimester 8.8 - 48.6
> Postmenupausal 0.1 - 0.8Click to expand...

So by the look of that 1.6 is just just just to low?
I think I may have O'd on CD 16. I see the 21?day bloods must be done 7dpo? So I'm gonna stay hopeful that bloods are inaccurate cause they were done to early. I must wait for AF till CD 38. If it doesn't arrive I must phone doc for appointment. So the LONG wait starts. Thank you for your advice and help ladies. I'm CD 24 today and have EXTREME AF pains worst I've ever felt........ Only time will tell ;)


----------



## Heather11

Dynamicmae said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> 21 day bloods 1.6!!!!! Has anyone else had such a low reading before?
> 
> I just pulled out a copy of my 21 day lab work. The reference area says the following:
> 
> Follicular phase 0.2 - 1.5
> Luteal phase 1.7 - 27
> Ovulation phase 0.8 - 3.0
> Pregnant 1st trimester 8.8 - 48.6
> Postmenupausal 0.1 - 0.8Click to expand...
> 
> So by the look of that 1.6 is just just just to low?
> I think I may have O'd on CD 16. I see the 21?day bloods must be done 7dpo? So I'm gonna stay hopeful that bloods are inaccurate cause they were done to early. I must wait for AF till CD 38. If it doesn't arrive I must phone doc for appointment. So the LONG wait starts. Thank you for your advice and help ladies. I'm CD 24 today and have EXTREME AF pains worst I've ever felt........ Only time will tell ;)Click to expand...


I hope you O'd earlier!! I am pretty much on the same cycle day as you!!! :flower:


----------



## HisGrace

Hi Superwoman. It's good to see you're still around. Looks like you're getting close.


----------



## uwa_amanda

I haven't posted much lately but I am asking for you to pray for my family. We lost my aunt this morning to cancer.


----------



## No Doubt

Heather 1.6 is low, but if you're only 5dpo, then it's very possible that the numbers won't be right. I was told progesterone levels should be done days 21-23...probably to account for people in your situation who don't O on day 14. I'm surprised your docs didn't think about that. So don't get too discouraged.

Amanda I'm sorry to hear about your aunt. I will be in prayer for you and your family.


----------



## Shellvz

Hi Ladies,

Wishing you all the best in your cycles. I have been reading the posts but haven't had much to add.

We don't see FS till Dec 10th so it has been a time of processing and absorbing for us still. Read lots of articles online and watched a few videos on youtube about male infertility and treatments.

Seems quite complex - feeling slightly overwhelmed by the road before us.

This is my first cycle knowing that a BFP highly unlikely if not impossible. I haven't been in this place before. Week two of 2ww and nothing to wait for. All my usual pmt symptoms have kicked in and now I know that they mean nothing - yet the habit of a year of ttc and reading into every symptom is a hard habit to break.

My Aunty died on Friday so I have a funeral to go to tomorrow. It will be lovely to catch up with all the family but I am hoping no-one asks me questions about when I will have a baby. I am making sure the outfit I choose to wear is flattering and won't give an impression of a baby bump!

It is difficult to believe that we are in this place. It helps to know that we are not alone. Sometimes I feel like a fraud writing on this baby bump thread as I can't get pregnant naturally. It will need a miracle or medical intervention for us and that is something we are still coming to terms with.


----------



## me222

uwa_amanda said:


> I haven't posted much lately but I am asking for you to pray for my family. We lost my aunt this morning to cancer.

Amanda, praying for comfort for you and your family. Hugs.


----------



## me222

Shellvz said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Wishing you all the best in your cycles. I have been reading the posts but haven't had much to add.
> 
> We don't see FS till Dec 10th so it has been a time of processing and absorbing for us still. Read lots of articles online and watched a few videos on youtube about male infertility and treatments.
> 
> Seems quite complex - feeling slightly overwhelmed by the road before us.
> 
> This is my first cycle knowing that a BFP highly unlikely if not impossible. I haven't been in this place before. Week two of 2ww and nothing to wait for. All my usual pmt symptoms have kicked in and now I know that they mean nothing - yet the habit of a year of ttc and reading into every symptom is a hard habit to break.
> 
> My Aunty died on Friday so I have a funeral to go to tomorrow. It will be lovely to catch up with all the family but I am hoping no-one asks me questions about when I will have a baby. I am making sure the outfit I choose to wear is flattering and won't give an impression of a baby bump!
> 
> It is difficult to believe that we are in this place. It helps to know that we are not alone. Sometimes I feel like a fraud writing on this baby bump thread as I can't get pregnant naturally. It will need a miracle or medical intervention for us and that is something we are still coming to terms with.

Shellvz- I'm sorry this journey is so very difficult:(. Praying for a child for you and all the women on this forum. May God draw us nearer to Him through this valley in our life. Many hugs to you. I haven't got the right words to help you. But, just want to let you know that each of us are here for you and are praying for you. May God strengthen your marriage through this hard time.

I'm sorry about your Aunty. Praying for comfort for you and that no one will make insensitive comments regarding you having kids, etc. I so don't like when people do that. Hugs.

Have you been to a naturopath? I'm thinking of my husband and I are going to one to see what they can do to help us since the whole testing this isn't entirely working...

For those who want to know about me at the moment:

I'm not so hopeful about my cycles at the moment. Got my period Friday. Husband has to do another sperm test since the other one didn't work out due to the pathology not testing sperm (and the doctor not knowing this). My husband found out that the other pathology in town doesn't test sperm either - but a town 90 mins away does. How can we do a sperm test for 90 mins away when they are prob. not open over the weekend and we both work full-time? I don't know. I can't really ask for a day off for an appointment when I've had so many days off this year already due to being sick (and my husband isn't going to please himself as we believe this is wrong). 
How do others do this? Anyone know others who have had to travel far awhile for a sperm test? What did they do?

I just want to remind myself and you all reading this: that no matter what tests say (or, in my case- lack of tests at the moment), what doctors say, what others say...God's will will be done. He is Sovereign. Yes, I struggle with this - as I'm sure you all do as we then have to admit that He can make us pregnant in an instant and yet He hasn't for His reasons. I don't know what those reasons are, but He does. Perhaps to build our character ("suffering produces perserverance, perserverance character...")? I don't know. What I do know is that God is our guide. He will guide us as we trust Him with fertility related decisions and everything else in life. 

Praying for you all.


----------



## No Doubt

Shell, sorry to hear about your aunt hun, I will be in prayer. As far as fertility in your case, I know it's so difficult to be in that place and I know what you mean about breaking the habit of ttc and symptom spotting in the tww. It is a difficult thing to break. I tried and found myself backing off some but not letting things go. It took everything else in my life becoming hectic for me to be refocused cause I literally didn't have time to think about it. I would like to refer you back to the scripture in your signature. It may appear that this will never happen and you may feel that way and even believe it, but don't.

Saturday at church we had a guest speaker. He old us that he travels a lot and he said that the worst turbulence is clear air turbulence. He said it will look beautiful outside...sun, blue sky, no clouds, absolutely gorgeous. Then all of a sudden you hit turbulence, it still looks great out, so you can't figure out why you're experiencing this turbulence on this flight. He then reminded us of Hebrews 11:1 and then said, as simply put as it is, that faith isn't knowing what's about to happen and knowing how to figure things out and work through the problem and know the outcome and that things will he solved and everything be ok. He said faith is a little like clear air turbulence. Your life looks great and then something unexpected hits you and you can't figure it out or where it came from or why, but you trust God that it will all be ok.

Shell, don't allow this period of clear air turbulence to rock your faith. I understand its not easy to hear bad news and that we as humans need to experience the different emotions. I just pray you don't allow this to keep you there to long. God will make a way for you to be a mother. I'm sure you never saw this coming but He did and He knew you would feel this way. Now trust Him and know that with Him everything is possible, regardless of what doctors say. They can't put life in your womb anymore than you can. God creates life and everything is in His perfect timing.

I pray you find peace and strength.


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> I haven't posted much lately but I am asking for you to pray for my family. We lost my aunt this morning to cancer.

I'm sorry to hear that, I pray the Lord comforts you and your family during this time. A couple of weeks ago my husband lost his aunt to cancer as well.


----------



## Godsjewel

Shellvz said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Wishing you all the best in your cycles. I have been reading the posts but haven't had much to add.
> 
> We don't see FS till Dec 10th so it has been a time of processing and absorbing for us still. Read lots of articles online and watched a few videos on youtube about male infertility and treatments.
> 
> Seems quite complex - feeling slightly overwhelmed by the road before us.
> 
> This is my first cycle knowing that a BFP highly unlikely if not impossible. I haven't been in this place before. Week two of 2ww and nothing to wait for. All my usual pmt symptoms have kicked in and now I know that they mean nothing - yet the habit of a year of ttc and reading into every symptom is a hard habit to break.
> 
> My Aunty died on Friday so I have a funeral to go to tomorrow. It will be lovely to catch up with all the family but I am hoping no-one asks me questions about when I will have a baby. I am making sure the outfit I choose to wear is flattering and won't give an impression of a baby bump!
> 
> It is difficult to believe that we are in this place. It helps to know that we are not alone. Sometimes I feel like a fraud writing on this baby bump thread as I can't get pregnant naturally. It will need a miracle or medical intervention for us and that is something we are still coming to terms with.

:hugs: Sorry to hear about your Aunt, I pray comfort for you and your family.

Please don't feel like a fraud, God takes things that seem impossible to man and does the impossible. God can completely turn this situation around. We just need to hold on to His promises and trust Him that whatever His will is, that it will be worked out in our lives.


----------



## HisGrace

Shellz and Amanda - I am so sorry for your losses and the difficulties you are experiencing. May God bless you both through this all.

AFM - I was hesitant to post this as I don't want it to come across as if I'm rubbing it in, but I wanted to let you all know to keep your trust in God no matter what your circumstances look like. I started spotting at 5 weeks pregnant which happens to be the same day I started spotting with my pregnancy loss earlier this year. I went to the dr the next day and had my levels checked. The next day the bleeding had pretty much quadrupled and I was passing small clots along with cramping. My results came back and while they were rising, they weren't doubling as they should be. I was seeing two doctors at the time. One said to prepare myself for miscarriage. The other said to wait on the ultrasound. After my last loss, I decided to go with the first doctor and start preparing myself for miscarriage. On yesterday, I had an ultrasound to confirm what we suspected and we saw a baby and a heartbeat. I give all glory to God. We aren't out of the woods yet, but I've decided to embrace this put my complete trust in Him. 

So don't give up on God no matter how bad things look. He has a plan for us all, and as long as we don't get in the way, it will come pass.


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> Shellz and Amanda - I am so sorry for your losses and the difficulties you are experiencing. May God bless you both through this all.
> 
> AFM - I was hesitant to post this as I don't want it to come across as if I'm rubbing it in, but I wanted to let you all know to keep your trust in God no matter what your circumstances look like. I started spotting at 5 weeks pregnant which happens to be the same day I started spotting with my pregnancy loss earlier this year. I went to the dr the next day and had my levels checked. The next day the bleeding had pretty much quadrupled and I was passing small clots along with cramping. My results came back and while they were rising, they weren't doubling as they should be. I was seeing two doctors at the time. One said to prepare myself for miscarriage. The other said to wait on the ultrasound. After my last loss, I decided to go with the first doctor and start preparing myself for miscarriage. On yesterday, I had an ultrasound to confirm what we suspected and we saw a baby and a heartbeat. I give all glory to God. We aren't out of the woods yet, but I've decided to embrace this put my complete trust in Him.
> 
> So don't give up on God no matter how bad things look. He has a plan for us all, and as long as we don't get in the way, it will come pass.


Thank you Jesus!!! Tears are filling my eyes...I have so much joy in my heart hearing the good news. BTW you are in no way rubbing it in...we are here to share in both difficulties and joys of ttc and this is definitely a JOY! :happydance:

I think I have to go touch up my makeup now :haha:

love you dear and look forward to hearing about all the wonderful joys of pregnancy. Please IM me if you don't feel comfortable sharing them here. :flower:


----------



## No Doubt

That is definitely wonderful news Godsgrace! What looked like a miscarriage God used for His glory! Amen!


----------



## Godsjewel

Praying for you

Prayer. Its a powerful weapon in your struggle with infertility. Do you pray for yourself? Do you and your spouse pray together for children? There are few things more precious than a husband and wife bowing down and approaching God together to ask Him for the blessing of children. You want to have children together. You want to raise children together. Why not pray about your children together? (I recently came across a study that shows that when a couple prays together daily the divorce rate drops from 1 in 2 to 1 in 1,052.) Do you enlist others to pray for you?

If you could ask anyone in the world to pray for you in regard to your infertility, who would you ask? Your pastor? A respected family member? What about Billy Graham? Maybe you would choose a missionary who had faced death in the face and survived, or had witnessed hundreds of people give their lives to the Lord under their ministry. Someone who had fought infertility and now has children of her own? What if you could go back in time? Would you ask the Apostle Paul to cry out to God on your behalf? What about John or Peter? After all, they walked with Christ! They would probably know just what to say to Him to really get His attention, wouldnt they? Would it be Hannah or Elizabeth you would call on? If you could choose anyone from any time to pray for you in regard to your ability to have children, who would you choose?

Do you realize the Holy Spirit prays for you?

Romans 8:26-27 says In the same way the Spirit also helps our weakness; for we do not know how to pray as we should, but the Spirit Himself intercedes for us with groaning too deep for words; and He who searches the hearts knows what the mind of the Spirit is, because He intercedes for the saints according to the will of God. The Holy Spirit of God prays for you! There are times we simply do not know the right way to pray for ourselves. Perhaps we pray with our whole heart that God allows us to conceive, yet Gods perfect plan holds an adopted child. What if God wants us to conceive naturally, yet we pray for finances to pursue treatment? We think we know how we should pray, but we are human beings and our way of thinking can be flawed. If we are honest with ourselves we can all tell of times we thought we knew what Gods will for our lives was, only to find out later that we were mistaken. God knows you dont always know exactly what to pray for, so the Holy Spirit intercedes on your behalf. The Holy Spirit is never mistaken, and He prays according to Gods perfect will for our lives. 

Imagine the prayers of the Holy Spirit being offered on your behalf! The Holy Spirit praying about the creation of your family! Does He pray that you conceive? Does He pray that you become open to the idea of adoption? Does He pray that you find contentment as you wait? Whatever He prays, He prays perfectly within the will of God.

Be encouraged today that the Holy Spirit intercedes for you. God knows your need and the Holy Spirit intercedes on your behalf. Keep praying. Keep crying out to God yourself. Keep listening for His voice and His guidance. He can do amazing things through your infertility as the Holy Spirit Himself intercedes for you today.


----------



## fletch_W

HisGrace said:


> Shellz and Amanda - I am so sorry for your losses and the difficulties you are experiencing. May God bless you both through this all.
> 
> AFM - I was hesitant to post this as I don't want it to come across as if I'm rubbing it in, but I wanted to let you all know to keep your trust in God no matter what your circumstances look like. I started spotting at 5 weeks pregnant which happens to be the same day I started spotting with my pregnancy loss earlier this year. I went to the dr the next day and had my levels checked. The next day the bleeding had pretty much quadrupled and I was passing small clots along with cramping. My results came back and while they were rising, they weren't doubling as they should be. I was seeing two doctors at the time. One said to prepare myself for miscarriage. The other said to wait on the ultrasound. After my last loss, I decided to go with the first doctor and start preparing myself for miscarriage. On yesterday, I had an ultrasound to confirm what we suspected and we saw a baby and a heartbeat. I give all glory to God. We aren't out of the woods yet, but I've decided to embrace this put my complete trust in Him.
> 
> So don't give up on God no matter how bad things look. He has a plan for us all, and as long as we don't get in the way, it will come pass.

Praise the Lord what a wonderful miracle!! God is so good. You arent rubbing anything in, you are sharing amazing news after a loss and answer to prayer! :happydance:


----------



## Alr83

Well, I haven't posted in a while, but felt compelled to do so today. I have still been stalking this thread and pray for you all- through the good and bad.

Many prayers to those who have lost loved ones recently. And those who are going through struggles. I pray that everyone finds peace in their journey and you are right where you need to be even if it's not where you want to be.

I want to say something about male infertility that is a burden for some that I had no idea about. When looking at info about my own infertility I found out that even though sperm is in constant production it takes 72 days for it to mature and be available for ejaculation. so due to the longer maturation time, when making lifestyle changes, it would take 72 days for those changes to be in effect.

I know that this info won't make it easier on everyone and when times already seems to be dragging on- 72 days can seem like forever. I didn't just read this, but reading through posts it popped back in my head, but I wasn't going to post.....I had a nagging feeling (ok God, I got it!) I needed to. I had thoughts that even though it seems like a long time that is was important to share because God really put it on my heart that there will be some struggles because of time. Don't give up, don't lose faith, what doesn't seem like it is working today may be the work tomorrow (or for 72 days). If God is keeping you in the direction you are going......keep going until our mighty Lord tells us to turn.

Really sorry if this info is taken wrong, and I almost want to just delete it.

HisGrace- such wonderful news! Congrats!

Praying for you all!


----------



## beckysprayer

HisGrace said:


> Shellz and Amanda - I am so sorry for your losses and the difficulties you are experiencing. May God bless you both through this all.
> 
> AFM - I was hesitant to post this as I don't want it to come across as if I'm rubbing it in, but I wanted to let you all know to keep your trust in God no matter what your circumstances look like. I started spotting at 5 weeks pregnant which happens to be the same day I started spotting with my pregnancy loss earlier this year. I went to the dr the next day and had my levels checked. The next day the bleeding had pretty much quadrupled and I was passing small clots along with cramping. My results came back and while they were rising, they weren't doubling as they should be. I was seeing two doctors at the time. One said to prepare myself for miscarriage. The other said to wait on the ultrasound. After my last loss, I decided to go with the first doctor and start preparing myself for miscarriage. On yesterday, I had an ultrasound to confirm what we suspected and we saw a baby and a heartbeat. I give all glory to God. We aren't out of the woods yet, but I've decided to embrace this put my complete trust in Him.
> 
> So don't give up on God no matter how bad things look. He has a plan for us all, and as long as we don't get in the way, it will come pass.

:happydance: That's wonderful! Praying for you and your little baby. God is so good!


----------



## Godsjewel

Supporting Your Husband Through Male Factor Infertility

What is it like for a man who suffers from infertility? In some ways, I think it must be more difficult for him than for the woman who struggles. A woman can bear her soul to her friends and her sisters. How does a man confide in his buddies that he cannot impregnate his wife? It is so unfair, but when a man is told by his physician that his boys have poor morphology or mobility, he almost instantly feels as if he is less of a man.

Perhaps male factor infertility has become the third party in your marriage. What an unwelcome companion! If any person ever tried to enter your home and belittle your husband, youd never stand for it! Youd kick them out of your house, and dare them to ever even think of returning! A low sperm count reminds him of his inability to help you conceive in every intimate moment the two of you have. You never stood at the altar and gazed lovingly into his eyes and promised to love him as long as you are amazingly fertile, but somehow, a man with a fertility issue feels as if he has failed his wife. 

Look at a couple of the men of the infertile couples in Scripture. How did God see them? God called Abraham his friend! What an honor! (And the Scripture was fulfilled which says, " And Abraham believed God, and it was reckoned to him as righteousness," and he was called the friend of God. James 3:23) According to Luke 1, 6, Zacharias was upright in the sight of God, observing all the Lord's commandments and regulations blamelessly. Did God see them as less worthy men? Not at all! They were men upon whom He chose to build the foundations of the church. Abraham would be the father of nations and through him all people would be blessed. Zacharias would raise the fore-runner of the Messiah, yet at one time, both of these men were one half of an infertile couple. God saw unimaginable worth in these men. He saw past infertilitys influence on their lives, and saw what He could make of them. 

If your husband suffers from male factor infertility, why not make today about him? Chances are, if you are blessed with friends or family who understand your struggle to conceive, they offer you support far more than they offer your husband support. Most people dont understand that infertility can be a mans problem as well as a womans problem. Remind your husband why you love him. When you first met him and fell in love with him, what was it about him that made your heart skip a beat? Ill bet it wasnt his sperm count! Did the dimple in his chin make your knees go weak? Tell him. Were you gushing like a school girl over the way he sang off-key on a walk to the park? Take another walk today and reminisce. Help him realize that fathering a child is not the only thing you want him for. Remind him how manly he is to you. As you support and encourage him, you may just find your own burden lifting. 

An excellent husband, who can find?
For his worth is far above jewels, no matter his fertility. 
The heart of his wife trusts in him,
And she will have no lack of gain. 
(Based on Proverbs 31:10-11)


----------



## Heather11

HisGrace said:


> Shellz and Amanda - I am so sorry for your losses and the difficulties you are experiencing. May God bless you both through this all.
> 
> AFM - I was hesitant to post this as I don't want it to come across as if I'm rubbing it in, but I wanted to let you all know to keep your trust in God no matter what your circumstances look like. I started spotting at 5 weeks pregnant which happens to be the same day I started spotting with my pregnancy loss earlier this year. I went to the dr the next day and had my levels checked. The next day the bleeding had pretty much quadrupled and I was passing small clots along with cramping. My results came back and while they were rising, they weren't doubling as they should be. I was seeing two doctors at the time. One said to prepare myself for miscarriage. The other said to wait on the ultrasound. After my last loss, I decided to go with the first doctor and start preparing myself for miscarriage. On yesterday, I had an ultrasound to confirm what we suspected and we saw a baby and a heartbeat. I give all glory to God. We aren't out of the woods yet, but I've decided to embrace this put my complete trust in Him.
> 
> So don't give up on God no matter how bad things look. He has a plan for us all, and as long as we don't get in the way, it will come pass.


Yaya!!!! :hugs: So happy and will keep you all in my prayers!!!


----------



## xxx_faithful

You are a crazy woman of God Sar, every thread you post impacts us all so profoundly. I want to thank you for your daily encouragement and prayer, and so i pray that you will be blessed tenfold for your love towards your sisters. I know personally you have been such a bundle of joy through the darkest of moments for me. I only pray you will have people around you that will be just as good of a friend as you are to everyone else.

Xx




Godsjewel said:


> Praying for you
> 
> Prayer. Its a powerful weapon in your struggle with infertility. Do you pray for yourself? Do you and your spouse pray together for children? There are few things more precious than a husband and wife bowing down and approaching God together to ask Him for the blessing of children. You want to have children together. You want to raise children together. Why not pray about your children together? (I recently came across a study that shows that when a couple prays together daily the divorce rate drops from 1 in 2 to 1 in 1,052.) Do you enlist others to pray for you?
> 
> If you could ask anyone in the world to pray for you in regard to your infertility, who would you ask? Your pastor? A respected family member? What about Billy Graham? Maybe you would choose a missionary who had faced death in the face and survived, or had witnessed hundreds of people give their lives to the Lord under their ministry. Someone who had fought infertility and now has children of her own? What if you could go back in time? Would you ask the Apostle Paul to cry out to God on your behalf? What about John or Peter? After all, they walked with Christ! They would probably know just what to say to Him to really get His attention, wouldnt they? Would it be Hannah or Elizabeth you would call on? If you could choose anyone from any time to pray for you in regard to your ability to have children, who would you choose?
> 
> Do you realize the Holy Spirit prays for you?
> 
> Romans 8:26-27 says In the same way the Spirit also helps our weakness; for we do not know how to pray as we should, but the Spirit Himself intercedes for us with groaning too deep for words; and He who searches the hearts knows what the mind of the Spirit is, because He intercedes for the saints according to the will of God. The Holy Spirit of God prays for you! There are times we simply do not know the right way to pray for ourselves. Perhaps we pray with our whole heart that God allows us to conceive, yet Gods perfect plan holds an adopted child. What if God wants us to conceive naturally, yet we pray for finances to pursue treatment? We think we know how we should pray, but we are human beings and our way of thinking can be flawed. If we are honest with ourselves we can all tell of times we thought we knew what Gods will for our lives was, only to find out later that we were mistaken. God knows you dont always know exactly what to pray for, so the Holy Spirit intercedes on your behalf. The Holy Spirit is never mistaken, and He prays according to Gods perfect will for our lives.
> 
> Imagine the prayers of the Holy Spirit being offered on your behalf! The Holy Spirit praying about the creation of your family! Does He pray that you conceive? Does He pray that you become open to the idea of adoption? Does He pray that you find contentment as you wait? Whatever He prays, He prays perfectly within the will of God.
> 
> Be encouraged today that the Holy Spirit intercedes for you. God knows your need and the Holy Spirit intercedes on your behalf. Keep praying. Keep crying out to God yourself. Keep listening for His voice and His guidance. He can do amazing things through your infertility as the Holy Spirit Himself intercedes for you today.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi all, i haven't posted here in awhile. So i thought i'd drop in and say HI!!!!

Just to give you a rundown to those that may not be aware of my TTC history. The journey has been horrible to say the least to get to where i am. 2yrs TTC, multiple m/c, Dr after Dr, months where i wouldn't ovulate with even the strongest of medications, i was due to do IVF this February. To find out that February will actually be our due date for our expecting baby. The week i would of had our first baby this year was infact the week that we conceived the baby i'm pregnant with now. Something that a wise friend told me recently was sometimes the timing for you to be a mum has nothing to do with you, but the actual timing of your baby into this life. 

I'll be honest, it's not all sunshine after you find out your pregnant either, there are times when i am petrified of losing yet another baby but i have to lean into God, and even be tucked away underneath his wing to comfort me in those times. Below i've pasted a short poem on trust. A spiritual emotion we need constant reminding to put into practice.

*
Trusting in you is sometimes one of the hardest things. 
Trusting that you have everything worked out when i cannot see it from where I'm standing. 
Trusting you with my life that often seems so hard to let go of and give to you. 
Trusting someone so big as if saying you could potentially miss the pain I'm feeling.
After all the trusting. The word TRUST still is spoken over and over again in the bible. It's like he knew we would need reminding. He knew we would forget. He knew it would be hard.
He wants us to trust anyway. Trust when it hurts. Trust when the pain cuts so deep. Trust when the hope is gone. Keep trusting till you come to a place that trusting is all you know. There you will find a peace that is like no other. Discover it. And embrace the gift that trusting in God brings.
*


----------



## Godsjewel

xxx_faithful said:


> Hi all, i haven't posted here in awhile. So i thought i'd drop in and say HI!!!!
> 
> Just to give you a rundown to those that may not be aware of my TTC history. The journey has been horrible to say the least to get to where i am. 2yrs TTC, multiple m/c, Dr after Dr, months where i wouldn't ovulate with even the strongest of medications, i was due to do IVF this February. To find out that February will actually be our due date for our expecting baby. The week i would of had our first baby this year was infact the week that we conceived the baby i'm pregnant with now. Something that a wise friend told me recently was sometimes the timing for you to be a mum has nothing to do with you, but the actual timing of your baby into this life.
> 
> I'll be honest, it's not all sunshine after you find out your pregnant either, there are times when i am petrified of losing yet another baby but i have to lean into God, and even be tucked away underneath his wing to comfort me in those times. Below i've pasted a short poem on trust. A spiritual emotion we need constant reminding to put into practice.
> 
> *
> Trusting in you is sometimes one of the hardest things.
> Trusting that you have everything worked out when i cannot see it from where I'm standing.
> Trusting you with my life that often seems so hard to let go of and give to you.
> Trusting someone so big as if saying you could potentially miss the pain I'm feeling.
> After all the trusting. The word TRUST still is spoken over and over again in the bible. It's like he knew we would need reminding. He knew we would forget. He knew it would be hard.
> He wants us to trust anyway. Trust when it hurts. Trust when the pain cuts so deep. Trust when the hope is gone. Keep trusting till you come to a place that trusting is all you know. There you will find a peace that is like no other. Discover it. And embrace the gift that trusting in God brings.
> *

Thank you for stopping by sweets and sharing your story with others. I know this time has been difficult for you, but your journey is not in vain, you are going to touch so many women who have had to travel a similar path as yourself with your testimony. :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

WWJB
(Where Would Jesus Be?)

What if Jesus walked the planet today as He did in Biblical times? What would He look like? What would He say to people? Would He go to college football games? Maybe He would take buddies on camping trips, volunteer at homeless shelters or share His amazing insight at coffee shops. 

I think wed find Him hanging around fertility clinic waiting rooms.

What? That may just be the most bizarre statement youve ever read, but hang in there just a moment and Ill explain. When Jesus donned the robe of humanity, He was no stranger to hurting people. Imagine the jaws of Israels religious elite dropping when Jesus rubbed spit-made-mud in the eyes of a formerly blind man, or when He touched an untouchable womans hand, raising her to feet and to the same standing as a man. He was quite the radical of His day. Dont you love that? Visualize Him walking through Bethesda, inexplicably drawn to the sick and hurting, the very ones that society ostracized. Touching a body wracked by pain and bringing healing. Cooling a fevered brow. Calming fear in a troubled heart. Bringing peace where none existed before. (Now can you see why He may have chosen a fertility clinic waiting room?)

You see, our Savior is drawn to hurting people. He is described in Isaiah as a man of sorrows, acquainted with grief. You can rest assured that if you are hurting, Jesus Christ is near you. If He had chosen the 21st Century to make His earthly appearance, I believe He may have sauntered through fertility clinic waiting rooms! Where else could you find people with higher anxiety rates, more tears or greater uncertainty in regard to their future? What would draw Him more? 

Perhaps you have a doctors appointment today and you are afraid. You dont know what he will tell you. You dont know what the blood results will be. You cant imagine what your reaction to the news will be. The future is a scary place when you look at it through fertility-tinted lenses. As you wait in the waiting room for your name to be called, listen as Jesus stands beside you whispering to your heart, My peace I give to you; not as the world gives do I give to you. Do not let your heart be troubled, nor let it be fearful. Jesus really does show up in fertility clinic waiting rooms!

Maybe theres no doctors appointment today, but baby hunger has still wounded your heart, and you need the presence of the Savior in other places. Perhaps you need him at the office, the grocery store or at the dinner table. If youre hurting, Hes there. You see another pregnant woman or experience some seemingly insignificant event that sends you spiraling into another tailspin of tears because you havent conceived. No one else seems to understand why a commercial for diapers is enough to ruin your day, or why a coworker saying she has to get off work early for her sonogram appointment is more than you can take. You feel as if you are the only one in the world who struggles so. Hear Jesus, the friend who really is closer to you than a brother, as He reminds you, I am with you always. With you at work. With you at home. With you when you find out someone else is pregnant. With you when you find out youre not. I am with you always. Jesus shows up wherever there are hurting people. He wont leave you alone in your tears. He wont leave you alone in your frustration. He just wont leave you.

So where would Jesus show up if He took on human form today? Right where you are. In the middle of hurting humanity. Inexplicably drawn to the ones most ostracized by society. Right where He is right now. 

And probably showing up at an infertility clinic or two!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Ladies, I just wanted to share these words from one of the songs off the boppy littlle CDs my daughter and I listen to in the car:

God never says 'oops'
Never slips up
Never makes any mistakes, no
God never says 'oops'
Cause He's got a perfect plan
Can He do it?
Yes He can!

It helps me to remember that God doesn't accidentally forget to give us children. He hasn't made mistakes in the babies we've lost, or in the bodies that we believe have failed us in not having ever conceived children before. He's got a perfect plan in all of it, and even though it's not easy knowing He's allowing us to wait (or hurt) for a reason, I'd much prefer to know that He knows all about it and it's all in His wonderful hands than to just think all could be just up to 'chance' or worse, be just completely impossible (can you imagine not knowing Jesus through such an incredibly difficult time?).

We are so blessed to know and love and trust in this amazing God of ours! The journey to motherhood can be really difficult, but we know the one who knows every bump along the road before we hit it, and that's a wonderful comfort to me.

You are all in my prayers xx


----------



## Heather11

I had such amazing hopes for this month, but now I am not so sure....my post O temps are all over the place!!! :wacko:


----------



## HisGrace

Heather, keep the faith. Just because it looks bad doesn't mean that's the reality. :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

HisGrace said:


> Heather, keep the faith. Just because it looks bad doesn't mean that's the reality. :hugs:

True true...I guess I am just so used to being disappointed!! I know I need to stay positive! :flower:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I know we love to celebrate what God's doing our lives on this thread, so I hope no one minds me posting to say that my husband and I found out this morning about the baby we can expect to meet in June 2013... After TTC for well over a year, and with 2 losses in that time, we are over the moon.

My prayers are with you all, and I hope you don't mind me sticking around x


----------



## No Doubt

That's great mummy! Super excited for you!


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations Mommy_2_One (soon to be 2). May God bless you and your baby during this pregnancy!


----------



## beckysprayer

Heather11 said:


> I had such amazing hopes for this month, but now I am not so sure....my post O temps are all over the place!!! :wacko:

Don't lose hope! The slightest little thing can affect your temps and make them seem crazy. 



Mummy_2_One said:


> I know we love to celebrate what God's doing our lives on this thread, so I hope no one minds me posting to say that my husband and I found out this morning about the baby we can expect to meet in June 2013... After TTC for well over a year, and with 2 losses in that time, we are over the moon.
> 
> My prayers are with you all, and I hope you don't mind me sticking around x

Congrats!! :happydance: Praying for a health and happy 9 months. Please stay around keep us up-to-date! :hugs:


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hey Ladies....

I've been listening to two beautiful songs over the past 2 days:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_-aE7zQTeEg&desktop_uri=/watch?v=_-aE7zQTeEg
https://m.youtube.com/watch?gl=US&hl=en&client=mv-google&v=8qG1ThtgguE

Hope you are all well ;)


----------



## stevens2010

Godsjewel said:


> WWJB
> (Where Would Jesus Be?)
> 
> What if Jesus walked the planet today as He did in Biblical times? What would He look like? What would He say to people? Would He go to college football games? Maybe He would take buddies on camping trips, volunteer at homeless shelters or share His amazing insight at coffee shops.
> 
> I think we&#8217;d find Him hanging around fertility clinic waiting rooms.
> 
> What? That may just be the most bizarre statement you&#8217;ve ever read, but hang in there just a moment and I&#8217;ll explain. When Jesus donned the robe of humanity, He was no stranger to hurting people. Imagine the jaws of Israel&#8217;s religious elite dropping when Jesus rubbed spit-made-mud in the eyes of a formerly blind man, or when He touched an untouchable woman&#8217;s hand, raising her to feet and to the same standing as a man. He was quite the radical of His day. Don&#8217;t you love that? Visualize Him walking through Bethesda, inexplicably drawn to the sick and hurting, the very ones that society ostracized. Touching a body wracked by pain and bringing healing. Cooling a fevered brow. Calming fear in a troubled heart. Bringing peace where none existed before. (Now can you see why He may have chosen a fertility clinic waiting room?)
> 
> You see, our Savior is drawn to hurting people. He is described in Isaiah as a man of sorrows, acquainted with grief. You can rest assured that if you are hurting, Jesus Christ is near you. If He had chosen the 21st Century to make His earthly appearance, I believe He may have sauntered through fertility clinic waiting rooms! Where else could you find people with higher anxiety rates, more tears or greater uncertainty in regard to their future? What would draw Him more?
> 
> Perhaps you have a doctor&#8217;s appointment today and you are afraid. You don&#8217;t know what he will tell you. You don&#8217;t know what the blood results will be. You can&#8217;t imagine what your reaction to the news will be. The future is a scary place when you look at it through fertility-tinted lenses. As you wait in the waiting room for your name to be called, listen as Jesus stands beside you whispering to your heart, &#8220;My peace I give to you; not as the world gives do I give to you. Do not let your heart be troubled, nor let it be fearful.&#8221; Jesus really does show up in fertility clinic waiting rooms!
> 
> Maybe there&#8217;s no doctor&#8217;s appointment today, but baby hunger has still wounded your heart, and you need the presence of the Savior in other places. Perhaps you need him at the office, the grocery store or at the dinner table. If you&#8217;re hurting, He&#8217;s there. You see another pregnant woman or experience some seemingly insignificant event that sends you spiraling into another tailspin of tears because you haven&#8217;t conceived. No one else seems to understand why a commercial for diapers is enough to ruin your day, or why a coworker saying she has to get off work early for her sonogram appointment is more than you can take. You feel as if you are the only one in the world who struggles so. Hear Jesus, the friend who really is closer to you than a brother, as He reminds you, I am with you always. With you at work. With you at home. With you when you find out someone else is pregnant. With you when you find out you&#8217;re not. I am with you always. Jesus shows up wherever there are hurting people. He won&#8217;t leave you alone in your tears. He won&#8217;t leave you alone in your frustration. He just won&#8217;t leave you.
> 
> So where would Jesus show up if He took on human form today? Right where you are. In the middle of hurting humanity. Inexplicably drawn to the ones most ostracized by society. Right where He is right now.
> 
> And probably showing up at an infertility clinic or two!
> 
> -Beth Forbus

This had me in tears this morning. Thank you for posting it. :flower:

I got my period and am now CD2 and onto my final round of Clomid. I'm hurting so much right now and I feel tired. I know there's ladies who have been TTC for much longer than I have but I'm just so tired. :(

My 2 best friends are due within weeks, my sister is having her scan soon and will also be announcing her pregnancy to friends and family... I am dreading the Facebook status, scan pictures and growing bump.. I feel heartbroken. Completely devastated. I stayed awake last night til 3am just crying. DH had apologised earlier in the day for me not being pregnant and it broke my heart. Just the day before we were praying together and he surprised me by literally begging God to give us a baby. And the next day, my period came. 

I'm sorry to post such a miserable update but I've finally reached that point where I am through with trying to do this by myself. I suppose God has brought me through this to show me exactly that. I cannot do this alone, by my own human power, whatever that may be. I thought I had surrendered this to God but obviously I haven't. I actually feel like today I want to curl up at the feet of Jesus. Please pray for me ladies.


----------



## Godsjewel

stevens2010 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> WWJB
> (Where Would Jesus Be?)
> 
> What if Jesus walked the planet today as He did in Biblical times? What would He look like? What would He say to people? Would He go to college football games? Maybe He would take buddies on camping trips, volunteer at homeless shelters or share His amazing insight at coffee shops.
> 
> I think wed find Him hanging around fertility clinic waiting rooms.
> 
> What? That may just be the most bizarre statement youve ever read, but hang in there just a moment and Ill explain. When Jesus donned the robe of humanity, He was no stranger to hurting people. Imagine the jaws of Israels religious elite dropping when Jesus rubbed spit-made-mud in the eyes of a formerly blind man, or when He touched an untouchable womans hand, raising her to feet and to the same standing as a man. He was quite the radical of His day. Dont you love that? Visualize Him walking through Bethesda, inexplicably drawn to the sick and hurting, the very ones that society ostracized. Touching a body wracked by pain and bringing healing. Cooling a fevered brow. Calming fear in a troubled heart. Bringing peace where none existed before. (Now can you see why He may have chosen a fertility clinic waiting room?)
> 
> You see, our Savior is drawn to hurting people. He is described in Isaiah as a man of sorrows, acquainted with grief. You can rest assured that if you are hurting, Jesus Christ is near you. If He had chosen the 21st Century to make His earthly appearance, I believe He may have sauntered through fertility clinic waiting rooms! Where else could you find people with higher anxiety rates, more tears or greater uncertainty in regard to their future? What would draw Him more?
> 
> Perhaps you have a doctors appointment today and you are afraid. You dont know what he will tell you. You dont know what the blood results will be. You cant imagine what your reaction to the news will be. The future is a scary place when you look at it through fertility-tinted lenses. As you wait in the waiting room for your name to be called, listen as Jesus stands beside you whispering to your heart, My peace I give to you; not as the world gives do I give to you. Do not let your heart be troubled, nor let it be fearful. Jesus really does show up in fertility clinic waiting rooms!
> 
> Maybe theres no doctors appointment today, but baby hunger has still wounded your heart, and you need the presence of the Savior in other places. Perhaps you need him at the office, the grocery store or at the dinner table. If youre hurting, Hes there. You see another pregnant woman or experience some seemingly insignificant event that sends you spiraling into another tailspin of tears because you havent conceived. No one else seems to understand why a commercial for diapers is enough to ruin your day, or why a coworker saying she has to get off work early for her sonogram appointment is more than you can take. You feel as if you are the only one in the world who struggles so. Hear Jesus, the friend who really is closer to you than a brother, as He reminds you, I am with you always. With you at work. With you at home. With you when you find out someone else is pregnant. With you when you find out youre not. I am with you always. Jesus shows up wherever there are hurting people. He wont leave you alone in your tears. He wont leave you alone in your frustration. He just wont leave you.
> 
> So where would Jesus show up if He took on human form today? Right where you are. In the middle of hurting humanity. Inexplicably drawn to the ones most ostracized by society. Right where He is right now.
> 
> And probably showing up at an infertility clinic or two!
> 
> -Beth Forbus
> 
> This had me in tears this morning. Thank you for posting it. :flower:
> 
> I got my period and am now CD2 and onto my final round of Clomid. I'm hurting so much right now and I feel tired. I know there's ladies who have been TTC for much longer than I have but I'm just so tired. :(
> 
> My 2 best friends are due within weeks, my sister is having her scan soon and will also be announcing her pregnancy to friends and family... I am dreading the Facebook status, scan pictures and growing bump.. I feel heartbroken. Completely devastated. I stayed awake last night til 3am just crying. DH had apologised earlier in the day for me not being pregnant and it broke my heart. Just the day before we were praying together and he surprised me by literally begging God to give us a baby. And the next day, my period came.
> 
> I'm sorry to post such a miserable update but I've finally reached that point where I am through with trying to do this by myself. I suppose God has brought me through this to show me exactly that. I cannot do this alone, by my own human power, whatever that may be. I thought I had surrendered this to God but obviously I haven't. I actually feel like today I want to curl up at the feet of Jesus. Please pray for me ladies.Click to expand...


I'm so sorry you are feeling this way, I have felt this way many times. In times past, I thought I left it all in God's hands, but went right back at picking it up and trying to make it happen all on my own. God is so good that He gently nudges us and makes us aware that we can't do anything in our strength and that He wants us to hand over all control. Sister, it's taken me 5yrs to really be at peace with this and it's because I've given up control and completely put my trust in Him. If He blesses me someday with a child...wonderful...if He sees that a child isn't in His will for my life...wonderful...He is still a good God and His plans are always for good. 

There is a reason for all of this and our testimony just keeps growing and growing. :hugs: I pray God surrounds you with His loving arms and that you will know the peace that surpasses all understanding.


----------



## Godsjewel

I've spent an awful lot of time in my life worrying. I've worried about grades in school, job interviews, approaching deadlines and shrinking budgets. I've worried about bills and expenses, rising gas prices, insurance costs and endless taxes. I've even worried about having my home in perfect condition for "company," and within seconds of their arrival, the house is turned upside down and no one even notices.

I've worried about first impressions, political correctness, identity theft and contagious infections. In spite of all the worrying, I'm still alive and well, and all my bills are paid.

Over the span of my lifetime, worrying accounts for hours and hours of invaluable time that I'll never get back. So, I have decided that I'd like to spend my time more wisely and more enjoyably. If you're not convinced yet to give up your worrying, here are four biblical reasons not to worry.

Worrying Accomplishes Absolutely Nothing.

I don't know about you, but I don't have any time to waste these days. And worrying is a waste of very precious time. Worrying won't help you solve a problem or bring about a solution, so why waste your time and energy on it?

Matthew 6:27-29
Can all your worries add a single moment to your life? And why worry about your clothing? Look at the lilies of the field and how they grow. They don't work or make their clothing, yet Solomon in all his glory was not dressed as beautifully as they are. (NLT) 

 Worrying is Not Good for You.

Worrying is destructive to us in many ways. It becomes a mental burden that can even cause us to grow physically sick.

Proverbs 12:25
Worry weighs a person down; an encouraging word cheers a person up. 

 Worrying is the Opposite of Trusting God.

The energy that we spend worrying can be put to much better use in prayer. Here's a little formula to remember: Worry replaced by Prayer equals Trust.
Matthew 6:30
And if God cares so wonderfully for wildflowers that are here today and thrown into the fire tomorrow, he will certainly care for you. Why do you have so little faith? 

Philippians 4:6-7
Don't worry about anything; instead, pray about everything. Tell God what you need, and thank him for all he has done. Then you will experience Gods peace, which exceeds anything we can understand. His peace will guard your hearts and minds as you live in Christ Jesus. 

 Worrying Puts Your Focus in the Wrong Direction.

When we keep our eyes focused on God, we remember his love for us and we realize we truly have nothing to worry about. God has a wonderful plan for our lives, and part of that plan includes taking care of us. Even in the difficult times, when it seems like God doesn't care, we can put our trust in the Lord and focus on his kingdom. God will take care of our every need.

Matthew 6:25
That is why I tell you not to worry about everyday life-whether you have enough food and drink, or enough clothes to wear. Isn't life more than food, and your body more than clothing? (NLT) 

Matthew 6:31-33
So don't worry about these things, saying, 'What will we eat? What will we drink? What will we wear?' These things dominate the thoughts of unbelievers, but your heavenly Father already knows all your needs. Seek the Kingdom of God above all else, and live righteously, and he will give you everything you need. (NLT) 

1 Peter 5:7
Give all your worries and cares to God, for he cares about you. (NLT) 

-Mary Fairchild


----------



## No Doubt

Stevens I'm so sorry that you are going through this rough patch. I think we are all guilty of laying our burdens down and then going back to pick them up like we forgot them. I've done that plenty of times and still do, and I've noticed that when I pray for things to happen they never do until I completely surrender them. One thing I found through this journey is something you mentioned, I can't make a baby on my own. Me and the hubbs can't make one together. The Lord told us in the very beginning that he created man and woman. It was so apparent to me one day, like I had blinders on and they were finally removed, that I was killing myself trying to do Gods work. Its His job to create life, not mine, not my husbands, not anyone's but Gods. It took me almost two years to realize this. And even after I came to this realization I didn't fall pregnant right away. I learned a lot more than just this lesson and I honestly was wondering why He wasn't making things happened. I thought I had learned everything He wanted me to through this journey, but there was more. I say all of this to say that I think you said it all in your post. You are right, you can't do it alone, you have to step aside and let the Lord work. Lay it at His feet and leave it there. Don't go back and pick it up. You also said that you want to curl up at the feet of Jesus. I suggest you do that. Tell him exactly how you feel whether it's hurt or sad or angry...He's a big God, He can handle it. Stay there as long as you need and I guarantee you that the Lord will give you everything you need in this time. We all love you and will be praying for you.


----------



## Heather11

I am officially out again this month....this means I have gone a whole year with nothing and am starting my next year :cry: I am just so disheartened and hurting from this whole process.

It has really continued to test my faith as I see so many people getting pregnant left and right and in situations where they probably shouldn't even be bringing children....I am trying to do everything right and have a wonderful loving household and haven't been blessed with this opportunity that so many others are just handed with no struggle. I am tired and losing hope and the whole process has been a nightmare for me ....

I don't know how to get back on the positive this time around, I am at a loss.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

:hugs: to all of you! I came across this last night and wanted to share - it is a post from a blog called The Kir Corner. Be encouraged ladies! May God's love, comfort, peace, and presence surround you like it never has before!

"RemembeRED: Being Carried"
https://www.thekircorner.com/2011/05/remembered-being-carried/

I was on the bathroom floor, curled in a fetal position, overcome with cramps and failure.

The sudden rush of blood had jolted me awake, but like any woman in denial I had resisted pushing myself out of bed. I waited for the second surge instead.

Another month of infertility.

Another cycle down the drain.

Literally.

I rolled to my back, the soft carpet cradling me in the hazy glow of my sailboat nightlight.

In the near dark, I glanced around at the seahorses, shells and pelicans situated on various shelves, the colorful, tropical prints of faraway beaches and destinations.

Tangible reminders, every single one of them, of what I had and where Ive been.

Seeping out of me, proof of what I didnt.

I was so used to running, chasing my own baby dreams.

Escaping to stunning places, one different than the next, but each of them offering me the warmth of sunshine, the refreshment of cool waters, the large expanses of sand.

On that floor I closed my eyes and imagined those spectacular vistas.

In Puerto Vallarta its rocky and coarse; on the Jersey Shore it scorches your feet as you sidestep tweens in bikinis and boys playing Frisbee, off the Gulf Coast of Florida it sticks to your soles like baby powder providing comfort from the heat of the concrete sidewalks.

And in Aruba, its so white and silky that it looks like a huge cloud sitting next to a blue sky; the azure brilliance of the Caribbean is dazzling.

The vacations were meant to refresh my soul, a time for me to take my sadness and disappointment and bury them deep in the earth, to leave my sorrow on those beaches and have the waves carry them away.

Places carefully chosen to heat the cold of my soul and readjust my eyes to beautiful things in life.

But infertility was sticking to me like sand; I could never shake it off.

Uncomfortable and bothersome, itchy and unwelcome.

Like these vacations, that at first seemed to shield me from unhappiness and give me joy, I would return to realize I had only shucked the shroud of pain for a short time, there was still plenty of it left inside me, like those granules at that bottom of my bags.

I would find pieces when I least expected it and need to clean it up again, washing it away with my tears.

My faith was wearing thin, my wanderlust was drying up, and my belief in good things was fading.

The thought of never crossing this expanse to the welcoming ocean reduced me to angry sobs soaking my bath mat and pushed me to my knees.

As I sat up, my eyes fixed on my favorite prayer.
The story of a man and his dream of footprints in the sand.

My last wistful thought before I dragged myself back to bed was so clear I almost heard it out loud.

The realization enveloped me like the sand, sea and sunshine.

I know I am being carried.


Footprints in the Sand
One night I dreamed I was walking along the beach with the Lord.
Many scenes from my life flashed across the sky.
In each scene I noticed footprints in the sand.
Sometimes there were two sets of footprints.
Other times there were one set of footprints.
This bothered me because I noticed that during the low periods of my life
When I was suffering from anguish, sorrow, or defeat,
I could see only one set of footprints.
So I said to the Lord, "You promised me, Lord,
That if I followed you, you would walk with me always.
But I noticed that during the most trying periods of my life
There have only been one set of prints in the sand.
Why, When I have needed you most, you have not been there for me?"
The Lord replied,
"The times when you have seen only one set of footprints
Is when I carried you."


----------



## Godsjewel

Tears are frequent companions along the road you travel. They appear at the most inconvenient times and refuse to be silenced. Your heart is heavy from the burden you bear, and life insults you by continuing on. 

You have an appointment, and it is one your heart will want to keep. Facing the loss of your precious babies, appointments with doctors become something that we tend to fear or dread. We grow weary of bad reports and worse realities. Many times the appointments raise more questions than ever, and they all remain unanswered. But there is an appointment set for you with the One who holds every answer to every question your heart has ever asked. You have an appointment with God. 

One day, you will stand face to face with the God who chose to allow you to suffer through the unbelievable sorrow of the death of your babies. One day, you will look into the eyes of Love Himself and finally have a conversation with the only One who knows the reasons why. What will God do? The answer is found in Revelation 21:3-5:

And I heard a loud voice from the throne, say, Behold, the tabernacle of God 
is among men, and He will dwell among them, and they shall be His people, and 
God Himself will be among them, and He will wipe away every tear from their eyes; and there will no longer be any death; there will no longer be any mourning, or crying, or pain; the first things have passed away. And He who sits on the throne said, Behold, I am making all things new. And He said, Write, for these words are faithful and true.

Your tears will come to an end that day. The same hand that formed the first man, the same hand that stretched out over raging waters and calmed a storm, the same hand that had a nail driven through it, the same hand that formed your babies in your womb, will one day reach out to you again, and wipe the tears from your face. Hell lock eyes with you and touch your face. Your tears and your hurt will vanish, never to take residence in your heart again. With compassion unmatched through time and eternity, your Heavenly Father will make all things new, and will banish sorrow and mourning from your heart. No more death. No more pain. No more prematurity. No more separation. All things will be made new.

Until that day, weep when you need to. The same Lord who will wipe your tears away takes note of those same tears today, and He keeps them in a bottle. He promises to be near to you when you are brokenhearted. He must be close today. 

So grieve as you need to. Just dont grieve as those who have no hope. Your tears will end one day, and youll see your babies again. Its an appointment I know youll want to keep.


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> I am officially out again this month....this means I have gone a whole year with nothing and am starting my next year :cry: I am just so disheartened and hurting from this whole process.
> 
> It has really continued to test my faith as I see so many people getting pregnant left and right and in situations where they probably shouldn't even be bringing children....I am trying to do everything right and have a wonderful loving household and haven't been blessed with this opportunity that so many others are just handed with no struggle. I am tired and losing hope and the whole process has been a nightmare for me ....
> 
> I don't know how to get back on the positive this time around, I am at a loss.



Big hugs to you!

I just read your post and felt a sadness in my heart for you. I wish there was something I could say that would take away the pain and frustration you are feeling. I know how hard it is to go month by month only to have your period start again, it hurts. Thankfully we serve a God that loves, adores, and comforts us so when we need it the most. He is wanting us to be content in waiting for His perfect timing.

Not that I am implying that I was in any personal want, for I have learned how to be content (satisfied to the point where I am not disturbed or disquieted) in whatever state I am. I know how to be abased and live humbly in straitened circumstances, and I know also how to enjoy plenty and live in abundance. I have learned in any and all circumstances the secret of facing every situation, whether well-fed or going hungry, having a sufficiency and enough to spare or going without and being in want. I have strength for all things in Christ Who empowers me [I am ready for anything and equal to anything through Him Who infuses inner strength into me; I am self-sufficient in Christs sufficiency. Philippians 4:11-13 Amplified

Sometimes I imagine God on the throne looking down on me and seeing my future. He knew I would be writing you at this exact moment, He knows what I will eat for dinner tonight before I start to prepare it, He knows what clothes I will put on for work tomorrow before I wear it.He knows everything! He sees the beginning to the endHe knew us when we were forming in our Mothers belly. You know what??? He knows the perfect time to bring a child into your life. When I sit back and think of all the years that have gone by that I have been infertile, I thank God for themI thank God that during that time my relationship with my husband has grown stronger, I have grown closer to Taylor and have been able to give her my undivided attention, as her birth mom isnt around I have had precious time with the Lord with no distractions and am daily become the woman of God He wants me to be. There is reason for the waiting even when we cant see it or feel it. 

For the LORD God is a sun and shield; the LORD bestows favor and honor. No good thing does he withhold from those who walk uprightly. Psalm 84:11

Be encouraged that he has your future in the palms of His hands.


----------



## Godsjewel

I just wanted to share something with you today

This past Saturday I went to a Joyce Meyer conference with my mom and had a wonderful time. She was teaching on one of her books, Battlefield of the Mind. She was saying how the enemy can creep in and tell us things that arent true and that we need to cast down every thought and imagination that isnt from God. I would highly recommend reading the book if you havent already.

Before the conference started, I headed out to the foyer area and saw an older lady that attended my moms church and got to chatting with her for a bit. She knows about my desire to have a child and has been praying for me. She told me a story about her niece who had been trying to have a child for 7 years and had given up any hope of conceiving. Surprisingly once she did that, she got pregnant2yrs after that pregnancy she had twins...then she had one more after the twinsshe told her Aunt that at first she didnt know how to turn on the baby maker, now she doesnt know how to turn it offlol! 

Be encouraged that what God did for her, he can surely do for us.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Godsjewel said:


> I just wanted to share something with you today
> 
> This past Saturday I went to a Joyce Meyer conference with my mom and had a wonderful time. She was teaching on one of her books, Battlefield of the Mind. She was saying how the enemy can creep in and tell us things that arent true and that we need to cast down every thought and imagination that isnt from God. I would highly recommend reading the book if you havent already.
> 
> Before the conference started, I headed out to the foyer area and saw an older lady that attended my moms church and got to chatting with her for a bit. She knows about my desire to have a child and has been praying for me. She told me a story about her niece who had been trying to have a child for 7 years and had given up any hope of conceiving. Surprisingly once she did that, she got pregnant2yrs after that pregnancy she had twins...then she had one more after the twinsshe told her Aunt that at first she didnt know how to turn on the baby maker, now she doesnt know how to turn it offlol!
> 
> Be encouraged that what God did for her, he can surely do for us.

Such a wonderful story Sarah. I feel unworthy to be in here sometimes as my journey to motherhood hasn't been nearly as long or painful as some others, but I do want to share that it took my husband and I 10 months to fall pregnant with our daughter (which again, I know isn't much in the grand scheme of things, but at just 23 years old and having been married and waiting to start trying for 3 years already it felt like a long time for me). We were also told that we would not likely conceive naturally because I was thought to have PCOS, and that was only 3 months into the piece.

But a friend of mine had prophesied that we would have a child (she has prophetic dreams), so we declined fertility treatment and just waited on God. I don't remember feeling as anxious in that time (7 months after we were told we'd need help) as I did this last 4 months since my second loss. I just trusted in God and His timing. And thank Him every day now for that, as we would never have met my daughter had we fallen any sooner. I think someone posted the other day about it sometimes not being anything about us having to wait; infertility is sometimes about the child we'll bring into the world and THEIR perfect timing for entering it.

Since my cycle returned to normal after finishing breastfeeding my daughter (it took me 6 months after stopping completely with her at 13 months to begin ovulating again - so she was 19 months old), we fell pregnant again within 2 cycles, and now although we won't meet 2 of those babies, we've fallen 3 times in the last 10 cycles. A couple who were told we'd have trouble falling naturally... Praise God!


A bit more...
This month, I had just decided I was going to be content no matter the result of a test. The due date of the baby we lost in March is coming up this Friday and I had just been convinced I was going to have to get through that without having fallen pregnant again. For the first time since we conceived in January, I was giving God space to do a work in me (I thought it was a work of healing for the babies we've lost, but He had other plans).

But I tell no word of a lie when I say that I actually felt God working in me and filling my womb lying in bed on a Sunday night at 7DPO. I'll never be able to properly explain the feeling, but I just knew I was pregnant in that moment.

Because they call babies born after losses 'rainbow babies' I had been praying before our BFP that God would show me a rainbow as a sign that if we fall again it'll be a baby we'll meet this time. It must have rained at my house almost non-stop for a week during the TWW this month, but do you think I saw a single rainbow!? Instead, God kept giving me references to Noah's story (in the sermon at church, in conversations with friends and family who know nothing of our story yet, in TV shows!). They were everywhere. So now I'm praising God because even though I know He could work this pregnancy however He plans it for His glory, I have this assurance that we'll be welcoming this child into the world this time, and that God has amazing plans for his or her life.

I'm sorry for being long-winded, and I hope it doesn't upset anybody to have read this post. I know the heartache that unsuccessful TTC (and pregnancy loss) brings, but this is my testimony I suppose, and it's what I wanted to write the other day but for some reason didn't.

As always, you are all in my prayers. x


----------



## Godsjewel

Mummy_2_One said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to share something with you today
> 
> This past Saturday I went to a Joyce Meyer conference with my mom and had a wonderful time. She was teaching on one of her books, Battlefield of the Mind. She was saying how the enemy can creep in and tell us things that arent true and that we need to cast down every thought and imagination that isnt from God. I would highly recommend reading the book if you havent already.
> 
> Before the conference started, I headed out to the foyer area and saw an older lady that attended my moms church and got to chatting with her for a bit. She knows about my desire to have a child and has been praying for me. She told me a story about her niece who had been trying to have a child for 7 years and had given up any hope of conceiving. Surprisingly once she did that, she got pregnant2yrs after that pregnancy she had twins...then she had one more after the twinsshe told her Aunt that at first she didnt know how to turn on the baby maker, now she doesnt know how to turn it offlol!
> 
> Be encouraged that what God did for her, he can surely do for us.
> 
> Such a wonderful story Sarah. I feel unworthy to be in here sometimes as my journey to motherhood hasn't been nearly as long or painful as some others, but I do want to share that it took my husband and I 10 months to fall pregnant with our daughter (which again, I know isn't much in the grand scheme of things, but at just 23 years old and having been married and waiting to start trying for 3 years already it felt like a long time for me). We were also told that we would not likely conceive naturally because I was thought to have PCOS, and that was only 3 months into the piece.
> 
> But a friend of mine had prophesied that we would have a child (she has prophetic dreams), so we declined fertility treatment and just waited on God. I don't remember feeling as anxious in that time (7 months after we were told we'd need help) as I did this last 4 months since my second loss. I just trusted in God and His timing. And thank Him every day now for that, as we would never have met my daughter had we fallen any sooner. I think someone posted the other day about it sometimes not being anything about us having to wait; infertility is sometimes about the child we'll bring into the world and THEIR perfect timing for entering it.
> 
> Since my cycle returned to normal after finishing breastfeeding my daughter (it took me 6 months after stopping completely with her at 13 months to begin ovulating again - so she was 19 months old), we fell pregnant again within 2 cycles, and now although we won't meet 2 of those babies, we've fallen 3 times in the last 10 cycles. A couple who were told we'd have trouble falling naturally... Praise God!
> 
> 
> A bit more...
> This month, I had just decided I was going to be content no matter the result of a test. The due date of the baby we lost in March is coming up this Friday and I had just been convinced I was going to have to get through that without having fallen pregnant again. For the first time since we conceived in January, I was giving God space to do a work in me (I thought it was a work of healing for the babies we've lost, but He had other plans).
> 
> But I tell no word of a lie when I say that I actually felt God working in me and filling my womb lying in bed on a Sunday night at 7DPO. I'll never be able to properly explain the feeling, but I just knew I was pregnant in that moment.
> 
> Because they call babies born after losses 'rainbow babies' I had been praying before our BFP that God would show me a rainbow as a sign that if we fall again it'll be a baby we'll meet this time. It must have rained at my house almost non-stop for a week during the TWW this month, but do you think I saw a single rainbow!? Instead, God kept giving me references to Noah's story (in the sermon at church, in conversations with friends and family who know nothing of our story yet, in TV shows!). They were everywhere. So now I'm praising God because even though I know He could work this pregnancy however He plans it for His glory, I have this assurance that we'll be welcoming this child into the world this time, and that God has amazing plans for his or her life.
> 
> I'm sorry for being long-winded, and I hope it doesn't upset anybody to have read this post. I know the heartache that unsuccessful TTC (and pregnancy loss) brings, but this is my testimony I suppose, and it's what I wanted to write the other day but for some reason didn't.
> 
> As always, you are all in my prayers. xClick to expand...

What an awesome testimony of God working in your life. Thanks for taking the time to share this with us. I'm so blessed each time someone posts about how God moved in their life. How amazing is it going to be when you are able to share this with your children??? 

Thank you Lord for blessing my sister :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

What emotions do you battle as you walk this journey with infertility? Have you taken a stroll with anger? For many Christians who face infertility, anger toward God is a scary emotion. Infertility is a situation in which we feel so very out of control, and we know that God is the only One who is truly in control of whether we ultimately conceive. The frustration of not knowing His plan often leads to anger toward Him, yet we fear what anger toward God will bring. Will He punish us for our anger? Will He increase our time in infertility because we are mad? Will He remove His hand of blessing? 

Daydream with me for a while, if you will. Imagine that your jaunt with infertility has ended and is now a thing of your past. You have experienced the exhilarating joy of becoming a parent and you relish every, single moment. Today is one of the days you begged God for, and you are relaxing at home, watching your little one exploring the great big world of your living room. Being the ever watchful parent you are, you notice she has somehow gotten a stretched out paper clip and is trying relentlessly to cram it into the nearest electrical outlet!

Without a moments hesitation, you jump to your feet and take the paper clip from her hand, saving your child from harm. Oh, the look on that babys face! In just a moment, that sweet face turns from sweet, cherubic grace to distorted, tear-stained fury! Tears! Screams! Kicks! Its quite a feat to see what a temper fit can come from such a tiny, little creature!

As you stand in that moment with your furious child, what is your reaction? She is obviously angry at you. What do you do? Do you stop loving her? Do you refuse to care for her anymore because shes mad at you? Stop feeding her? Stop taking care of her needs? Would you tell your baby that you are finished with her and walk away? No? Of course not! You would probably even try to pick her up, hold her close and reassure her with caresses and affection, even if in her anger she screamed at you and pushed you away. A good parent would never sever a relationship with a beloved child simply because a child gets angry! The good news is, even the best of us could never be as good a parent as God!

In our scenario, the baby didnt understand that you really were working for her good by removing the paper clip--you were protecting her from certain harm. All she knew was that she wasnt getting what she wanted! She wanted to cram the shiny thing in that hole! You knew that if she did, shed get the shock of her life! You knew better, and you took action to keep her from being hurt. You didnt explain all the reasons why. She wouldnt have understood it if you had tried. She didnt have the ability to understand, so you did what any good parent would do. You protected your child whether she understood your actions or not. You loved her through her hurt and anger toward you. Just like God does for you. 

There is no way that we can understand all of Gods plans and actions toward us. There are events and happenings in this infertility journey that are far beyond our understanding. Why does someone else get pregnant and you do not? Why does one baby survive and another dies? Only God knows. In this life we dont have the answers. At times, Gods plan can seem cruel because like the baby in our daydream, we cannot understand all of Gods workings. All we know is that life hurts and we dont have our desires at this moment and our frustrations can sometimes cause us to become angry at God. Our limited understanding causes us to wrongly believe that He is mistreating us--just like the baby in our daydream believed she was being mistreated by the paper clip being taken away. God sees our lives in full, though we see in part. We only see the moment in which we live, while He sees all of eternity. He understands that our limited understanding causes us to become angry at times and He loves you even when you feel so angry toward Him that you react much like the baby in our scenario.

So what does that mean to you today? Talk to Him about your anger. Remember that He is God, and show the respect He deserves, but talk to Him about your anger. He already knows youre angry! It doesnt do any good to try to hide your emotions from God, so you may as well talk to Him about them! He loves you as much when youre angry as He does when youre content. He wont stop loving you, He wont stop taking care of you any more than you would stop loving or caring for your child if your child was angry with you. He understands your frustrations more than you do. Pour your heart out to Him and tell Him all about it. You may just find your anger and frustration diminishing.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## stevens2010

Thank you for your replies ladies. :hugs: 

All of them and all the others not directed at me brought me to tears. I know God is changing me in a BIG way and I feel stretched and pushed beyond what I can do. I know that all of this is just growing pains (quite literally pains in some ways!) and I am just thanking God that my husband and I have the privilege of being a part of what He is doing. :)

I'm feeling very laid back about this cycle... I want to do as little as possible, so cutting back on the POAS and ovulation tests will be a good start! I thought of putting my Bible in my cupboard where my tests are so that when I get a POAS craving and I want to control things, I'll be face to face with the word of God and swap my POAS cravings for God cravings! 

I'm excited to see what God will be bringing into our lives and for what we can do for God. 

Be blessed ladies, you are ALL great women of God, even if you don't feel like it. 

x


----------



## xxx_faithful

stevens2010 said:


> This had me in tears this morning. Thank you for posting it. :flower:
> 
> I got my period and am now CD2 and onto my final round of Clomid. I'm hurting so much right now and I feel tired. I know there's ladies who have been TTC for much longer than I have but I'm just so tired. :(
> 
> My 2 best friends are due within weeks, my sister is having her scan soon and will also be announcing her pregnancy to friends and family... I am dreading the Facebook status, scan pictures and growing bump.. I feel heartbroken. Completely devastated. I stayed awake last night til 3am just crying. DH had apologised earlier in the day for me not being pregnant and it broke my heart. Just the day before we were praying together and he surprised me by literally begging God to give us a baby. And the next day, my period came.
> 
> I'm sorry to post such a miserable update but I've finally reached that point where I am through with trying to do this by myself. I suppose God has brought me through this to show me exactly that. I cannot do this alone, by my own human power, whatever that may be. I thought I had surrendered this to God but obviously I haven't. I actually feel like today I want to curl up at the feet of Jesus. Please pray for me ladies.


:kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


Stevens2010, don't ever be sorry for sharing your feelings. This includes the good and the bad of what the days can bring. Myself, personally can relate to the disappointment time and time again, the stress and the unspoken anger of TTC. Oh and believe me the anger at times was the strongest of emotions ..

Secondly, you had me in tears !!! You've always spoken in such a way i really felt we were separated at birth and feeling the same pain as each-other. It wasn't that long ago i was saying your exact words, having gone through the exact events as yourself. Being on clomid can have your hopes for success, but every month you are crushed, devastated, completely destroyed at what another negative test brings, followed by your beloved period. You would say to yourself, surely by now after this many cycles, 'I would be pregnant', 'that if these drugs can't make me pregnant, you don't know what will'. I can't even begin to imagine the tension TTC brings within another couple, as i know how much it desensitised the passion from our marriage during that rough season.

My heart aches for you, it literally does. I don't have a clue how it feels to have 2 best friends or your sister be pregnant. But i know what it feels like to find friends in a 'Young & Married Christian Group' from church that soon became all pregnant including myself before mine came to pass. I know what it feels like to have a sister-in-law wishing i wasn't pregnant and would of been lovely for me to have waited a year after her baby fearing the lack of attention. It turns out being pregnant again, they will now be 12mths apart. Grieving FOR a child, or grieving OVER a child. Pain is pain. And it is NEVER easy grieving for as long as you have people around.

I hate the Facebook announcements, the regular posts people update us with, not to mention the belly pictures!! i STILL hate it even though i'm 20wks. I know the pain of those that don't have that excitement, that growing belly inside, the anticipation that awaits them. I feel for them just like i would feel for myself still looking into the shop window, not being able to go inside or buy what everyone else is buying.

I admire you for your courage Stevens2010, whether you know it or not, you are strong. Anyone that has to endure this sort of challenge, trial, learning, whatever you would like to call TTC is courageous. 

Last night my husband and i went to 'Young & Married Group' again, the first time in well over a year. The room was full of babies now and yes all the new members were now pregnant (even further then what i am now) it was lovely to hold the bubba's, speak to the girls once again and to be apart of a group i once enjoyed attending. Now that i was pregnant and soon to have a baby there of my own, something was different. Something had changed, I changed.

Speaking to woman who are christian or non Christian, that have had no difficulty trying makes you very careful with your words. Makes you very careful interrupting what they say as something neutral when it comes across as potentially insensitive or invasive.

I always thought to myself as soon as i become pregnant, i will be like that girl in the shopping centre blossoming with pregnancy hormones, i would be like my next door neighbour playing with her children in the pool, i would be just that beautiful hair flowing woman at the train station who publicly making known of her bump she's rubbing. I would be just like them. It came as no surprise the witty God of ours!!! He quickly replied, 'they haven't gone through what you have gone through, why would I then want you to be like them?'

My conversations soon changed ...

*FRIEND:* Thats really horrible that you miscarried, i'm so sorry, i couldn't have imagined if God allowed that to happen to me.
*ME: *Well it took a miracle to get to where i am today despite our infertility, and i know God will bless me again with the same miracle he has promised.

*FRIEND:* Wow congratulations on your pregnancy!! How are you feeling? Have you been sick?
*ME:* To be honest, the first point of call a pregnant woman would make is a comment on their lack of energy or how bad their sickness has affected them, to comments such as 'bloated', 'lazy', 'uncomfortable' or all of the above. But i have no other emotion but 'grateful' (and i kid you not - you should of seen her face).

*FRIEND: *Wow IVF, aren't you glad you fell pregnant before having to pay all that money?
*ME: *Yeah I am very glad, but in saying that, i guess you can't really put an amount on having a child. 

*FRIEND: *Yeah infertility is such a bummer of a thing for those that have to deal with it, i knew once you took your mind off of it & stopped stressing, it would happen!
*ME:* I know that works for some people, but for me it was a journey with God something that bonded us remarkably and a reminder that in every circumstance, i need to give it to him, including all the glory when he does deliver my prayers. Not a mind over matter coincidence.

When you go through something so big & yet so painful, God changes you completely. Your heart that you feel with, the mind that you think with, and a mouth that inevitably impacts everyone around you. 

Thinking of you all! xxx


----------



## Godsjewel

Jealousy

Are you battling pregnancy jealousy today? Is it almost more than you can take? Comments such as I just think about my husband and the morning sickness starts, are all too common. You do your best to tune the comments out but you can only do so much. They pound their way into your heart and envy begins to rear its ugly head. Within one weekend, you learn that our best friend, your co-worker and your sister-in-law are all pregnant. Your cousin gripes to you about how uncomfortable she is in her 37th week of her 2nd pregnancy. Everyone is pregnant. Everyone but you.

Its hard to feel jealousy and negative feelings toward those you love. Relationships with people you have adored for an entire lifetime become strained. Their greatest source of joy has become a constant reminder of what you have so longed for yet cannot obtain. Does it mean you no longer love them? No. Does it mean you dont love their child? No. It means simply that you are a human being struggling with the very intense emotions waging war within your chest. Very intense emotions that your Creator divinely created and placed within you, and unbelievably, He did not do this by accident! What? He chose to include insanity as part of my being? Thats what it feels like sometimes! Thankfully, He didnt leave us without hope. 

Read Proverbs 16:3. Commit to the Lord whatever you do and your plans will succeed. (NIV) If you will commit to the Lord your battlewhether it is financial, emotional, relational, etc.He has promised that your plans will succeed. Satan would like nothing more than to see your struggle with infertility alienate you from those who love and care for you the most. When you begin to feel jealousy toward those who have children, ask the Lord to help you, commit to making a great effort on your part to overcome (remember that we are more than overcomers through Christ Jesus), and He assures you in the Holy, sacred Word of God that cannot return to Him without accomplishing that which He sent it to do, your plan will succeed! Thats quite an insurance policy!!!!!

Satan will try to fill your mind with negative thoughts that seem to overwhelm and control your every moment. In 2 Corinthians 10:5 we are told to take every thought and make them captive to Christ. Christ is the warden of your negative thoughts that cause you so much pain and anguish. When they are placed in His control, thrown as prisoners into a spiritual dungeon with Jesus as Warden they become powerless through the blood of a conquering Savior who loves you with a divine love so strong that you simply cannot with your mortal mind comprehend! 

Imagine those negative thoughts clothed in black and white stripes, chained to a stone wall and Jesus daring them to try to escape back into your heart and mind! They are totally powerless here! There is only one sure way of escape for these damaging, hurtful wordsthe key you carry within your heart. You hold the key that allows them to escape the prison in which they reside under Jesus control. Jesus is a gentleman. If you decide to take back the negative thoughts, He will often step aside and allow you to uncuff the shackles He placed on the destructive words bouncing around your heart. The choice is yours to place them in His captivity. Also is the choice yours to leave them there.

You have an opportunity through your hurt and heartbreak to draw closer to this loving Father or to turn away. God understands baby hunger better than you ever will. He is a Father who every day grieves for children who turn away, denying Him the joy of a child to love, nurture and hold close. On the other hand, He is also a rejoicing Father who loves to see a child come to Him. How He rejoices when you choose to come to Him!

So many choices are taken from you when your life is touched by infertility. Choose today to come to your Father with your struggles. Choose to draw close to Him with all the hurts that baby hunger brings, even the intense struggle with jealousy.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

Happy Friday!!! :happydance:

An Anyway God
An Anyway Faith

I never thought Id face infertility. God gave me such a desire to be a mother! I wish Hed either let me get pregnant or take the desire away!

Have you heard this statement before? Ill bet youve even said it yourself! Why would God place such an intense desire in your heart, yet withhold the fulfillment of that desire from you? Could it be that He didnt know you would be infertile when He gave you the desire to be a mother? No, we know God is all-knowing. (He counts the number of the stars; He gives names to all of them. Great is our Lord and abundant in strength; His understanding is infinite. Psalm 147:4-5) He knew you would struggle every day with your unmet desire for motherhood versus the physical reality of childlessness, yet He allowed infertility to be a part of His plan for your life anyway. 

Our God is an Anyway God! On the surface, His plan may seem to contradict itself. Giving an infertile woman in intense desire to have a baby seems contradictory, doesnt it? However, if you will serve God with an Anyway Faith, youll see that God works through confusing situations in ways you never could have expected!

Consider some of the people in the Bible who served our Anyway God with Anyway Faith:

75 year old Abraham was promised a child. The Anyway God knew how old Abraham was but still said a baby would come. He faced his 80th birthday, his 85th birthday, his 90th birthday. Still no baby, but Abraham chose to believe God anyway. Abrahams Anyway Faith collided with our Anyway God and Isaac was born! 

Daniel knew that King Darius had signed a law demanding that if anyone prayed to any god or man besides himself that he would be thrown into a den of lions. Daniel, full of Anyway Faith, went to the roof of his house and prayed anyway! God knew Daniel was being faithful to Him, yet our Anyway God allowed him to be thrown into the lions den, rather than rescue him. Why? The answer is found in Daniel 6:23: ...no injury whatever was found on him, because he had trusted in his God. What God? His Anyway God! What happened as a result of Daniel trusting His Anyway God with Anyway Faith? Then Darius the king wrote to all the peoples, nations and men of every language who were living in all the land: May your peace abound! I make a decree that in all the dominion of my kingdom men are to fear and tremble before the God of Daniel! 

Is it always easy to find Anyway Faith in your Anyway God? Not only is it sometimes hard, but you sometimes have to stand alone! Job faced unparalleled tragedy and had to find Anyway Faith without the support of his spouse! Jobs Anyway God knew he loved his family and prayed for them every day. However, in the course of one day, Job lost all of his material belongings, and most devastating, he lost all 10 of his children. Following these unimaginable losses, Job also lost his health. What more could he lose? He lost the support of his wife. Curse God and die, Job! (Job 2:9) 

Through his tears, his grief and his physical battles, Job found his Anyway Faith. Its recorded for us in Job 13:15: Though He slay me, I will hope in Him. We could translate it this way: Even though God knew I loved my life, He knew I loved my children, He chose to allow these things anyway. Even so, I will hope in Him anyway! I trust Him anyway! Whats the end of Jobs story? Double blessings. Read it for yourself in Job 42:10-17. Even with Anyway Faith, Job still questioned God. He ranted and raved. He cried and suffered. But our Anyway God blessed him...anyway!

If youre wondering about your Anyway Gods plan for your life because He has allowed infertility to be a part of His plan for you anyway, I pray that you will trust Him completely anyway. Love Him anyway. Serve Him anyway. Youll find that He has blessings in store for you...anyway!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Terangela

I just want to say I think this group is fantastic. The support and encouraging words and backing with scripture is wonderful. 

I just thought I would share quick and I hope you find it an encouragement. It took us 2yrs and 8m to finally be blessed with our first pregnancy. It took 8 months of drugs ( started with Clomid, added Metformin, then switched to Femara and Metformin) it was a struggle at one point I knew 14 pregnant women, 1 that had her baby and was celebrating baby's 1st birthday, 2 who had babies all while we were still TTC. I realized at 2yrs 6m that I had let TTC become my idol and I spent more time obsessing about TTC and my desire for wanting a baby to come before God and before our relationship. I broke down in my livingroom and asked God to forgive me to forgive me of my jealousy, of my obsession of my putting TTC before Christ. It wasn't an overnight transformation, but it made me realize what I was doing and the ability to capture my thoughts and change them or stop them. I delivered a healthy sweet baby girl in 2005, I chose to use the same drug combination when TTC for #2 and we were expecting baby only on month 3 of TTC. I was in disbelief and full of joy. It must be how those with no troubles conceiving must feel like is my guess. In 2007 we welcomed our very loud DS.

We thought we were done, but during a kidney stone attack a few years later they had me do a PG test before administering IV meds. The test was negative... I knew in that instant I wasn't done and wanted one more. We again turned to the same drug combination and round 2 we were expecting. I remember thanking God for modern medicine and Dr's willing to try drugs for things outside their normal of use. We welcomed our second DS in 2011. I know God had blessed me richly and my cup overflowed. 

I thought back to the time we were TTC our first and the nagging feeling that I would be a mom, just didn't know it would be in God's timing not mine. We thought we were done with number 3, my body dislikes PG. I had to pep talk myself for the months leading up to TTC #3 and pray a lot that God would carry me like the foot prints in the sand poem. He did. It was still a PG filled with pain and things happening... But I knew God was there with me. I was enjoying my family with 3 kids when suddenly I started to gain weight, was tired and had sore breasts... I had explanations for everything. The weight gain was my portion sizes were obviously too big, tired was having three kids, low B12 and low iron, the sore breasts were because I just weaned our youngest. Obvious answers. I then had a dream a very vivid dream that I was PG. Impossible, my fertility specialist had told me to just take birth control 3x a year to keep my uterus healthy. So that is what I was doing with no period in between those birth control but that could also be because of just weaning our DS... Anyway I was at the $store for something else and went down the aisle where the PG tests were and instantly that dream popped into my head. I grabbed a PG test as well as the other items I had gone for and thought I would wait until morning... I got home and peed on it right away. Completely thought it would be negative and settle my mind and force me to go to the Dr to get in for B12 shots, retest my iron levels and then two pink lines popped up. Both dark. I was shocked, we hadn't planned this, I obviously wasn't taking my fertility meds. It took me a while to believe it, and to accept it. Then I remembered how I used to feel about all the "oops" or "we weren't even trying" or "DH just looks at me and I am pregnant" people and realized I had just become one of those. My attitude changed towards them in an instant. It was God's plan, not mine. God has a perfect plan and it is never wrong. It wasn't an oops, it was God's plan for us and He knew I would not willingly go into another PG. He knew I would refuse to take the meds and He knew if I had signs I was Oing I would take birth control or have DH have a vasectomy. He knew. I know this baby is meant to be and has a purpose. I know that that this is a lesson I wouldn't have learned about others who get PG first try or easily with no assistance, God humbled me. He has changed my attitude once again. 

Looking back to when I thought all hope was lost and drugs weren't working and feeling like it was never going to happen I would never have dreamed I would be where I am now. 9 weeks to my due date with #4, spontaneously PG. I have been shown over and over through this journey that we are not in control. God who commands the wind and the ocean certainly holds the power. He hears our prayers but the answers we hope for may not be his answer to what we pray. God's timing is not our timing. We have selfish desires and God is pure in heart and intent. We can become obsessed with TTC but God says in Matthew 6:34 not to worry about tomorrow as tomorrow will worry about itself. I know I worried about TTC and failed cycles and what is the next step ect... He asked Peter to give everything he had to follow Him, surely if Peter could give everything he had away to follow Jesus then I could toss away my obsession with TTC to follow him. I believe too that God has also spoken volumes to me through the scripture about how he wants us to praise Him in all things. I found it hard to praise Him in failed cycles, in painful pregnancy symptoms, in times where I struggle as a parent but He desires us to remain focused on Him even when we are struggling, not just in the joyful times. God is good. I have learned to bring my fears before His feet and continually rely on Him for strength and guidance. Adding baby #4 I have battled fear and anxiety and prayer has brought into my life a number of other parents with 4 children as well. God has comforted me and given me reassurance in ways I never expected or asked for. He is a good Father to us. He knows we hurt, fear, cry and long for things. We don't see His plan we just have to have faith He is ever present with us. 

XO ladies, God loves each one of you and hears your prayers. Keep praying. I hope my sharing is helpful in some small way. I encourage you to keep reading His word and building your relationship with Him through the scripture and prayer. God will lift you up over and over again.


----------



## Yukki2011

Hey Ladies :) I haven't been able to be on here for awhile. Letting you all know I had my little girl last Saturday. :) So have not been able to be online. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## PrincessBree

Yukki2011 said:


> Hey Ladies :) I haven't been able to be on here for awhile. Letting you all know I had my little girl last Saturday. :) So have not been able to be online. Hope everyone is doing well.

:flower: congratulations hunni sooo happy for you sis!!Glory to God!!:baby:


----------



## HisGrace

Yukki2011 said:


> Hey Ladies :) I haven't been able to be on here for awhile. Letting you all know I had my little girl last Saturday. :) So have not been able to be online. Hope everyone is doing well.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats yukki!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Terangela said:


> I just want to say I think this group is fantastic. The support and encouraging words and backing with scripture is wonderful.
> 
> I just thought I would share quick and I hope you find it an encouragement. It took us 2yrs and 8m to finally be blessed with our first pregnancy. It took 8 months of drugs ( started with Clomid, added Metformin, then switched to Femara and Metformin) it was a struggle at one point I knew 14 pregnant women, 1 that had her baby and was celebrating baby's 1st birthday, 2 who had babies all while we were still TTC. I realized at 2yrs 6m that I had let TTC become my idol and I spent more time obsessing about TTC and my desire for wanting a baby to come before God and before our relationship. I broke down in my livingroom and asked God to forgive me to forgive me of my jealousy, of my obsession of my putting TTC before Christ. It wasn't an overnight transformation, but it made me realize what I was doing and the ability to capture my thoughts and change them or stop them. I delivered a healthy sweet baby girl in 2005, I chose to use the same drug combination when TTC for #2 and we were expecting baby only on month 3 of TTC. I was in disbelief and full of joy. It must be how those with no troubles conceiving must feel like is my guess. In 2007 we welcomed our very loud DS.
> 
> We thought we were done, but during a kidney stone attack a few years later they had me do a PG test before administering IV meds. The test was negative... I knew in that instant I wasn't done and wanted one more. We again turned to the same drug combination and round 2 we were expecting. I remember thanking God for modern medicine and Dr's willing to try drugs for things outside their normal of use. We welcomed our second DS in 2011. I know God had blessed me richly and my cup overflowed.
> 
> I thought back to the time we were TTC our first and the nagging feeling that I would be a mom, just didn't know it would be in God's timing not mine. We thought we were done with number 3, my body dislikes PG. I had to pep talk myself for the months leading up to TTC #3 and pray a lot that God would carry me like the foot prints in the sand poem. He did. It was still a PG filled with pain and things happening... But I knew God was there with me. I was enjoying my family with 3 kids when suddenly I started to gain weight, was tired and had sore breasts... I had explanations for everything. The weight gain was my portion sizes were obviously too big, tired was having three kids, low B12 and low iron, the sore breasts were because I just weaned our youngest. Obvious answers. I then had a dream a very vivid dream that I was PG. Impossible, my fertility specialist had told me to just take birth control 3x a year to keep my uterus healthy. So that is what I was doing with no period in between those birth control but that could also be because of just weaning our DS... Anyway I was at the $store for something else and went down the aisle where the PG tests were and instantly that dream popped into my head. I grabbed a PG test as well as the other items I had gone for and thought I would wait until morning... I got home and peed on it right away. Completely thought it would be negative and settle my mind and force me to go to the Dr to get in for B12 shots, retest my iron levels and then two pink lines popped up. Both dark. I was shocked, we hadn't planned this, I obviously wasn't taking my fertility meds. It took me a while to believe it, and to accept it. Then I remembered how I used to feel about all the "oops" or "we weren't even trying" or "DH just looks at me and I am pregnant" people and realized I had just become one of those. My attitude changed towards them in an instant. It was God's plan, not mine. God has a perfect plan and it is never wrong. It wasn't an oops, it was God's plan for us and He knew I would not willingly go into another PG. He knew I would refuse to take the meds and He knew if I had signs I was Oing I would take birth control or have DH have a vasectomy. He knew. I know this baby is meant to be and has a purpose. I know that that this is a lesson I wouldn't have learned about others who get PG first try or easily with no assistance, God humbled me. He has changed my attitude once again.
> 
> Looking back to when I thought all hope was lost and drugs weren't working and feeling like it was never going to happen I would never have dreamed I would be where I am now. 9 weeks to my due date with #4, spontaneously PG. I have been shown over and over through this journey that we are not in control. God who commands the wind and the ocean certainly holds the power. He hears our prayers but the answers we hope for may not be his answer to what we pray. God's timing is not our timing. We have selfish desires and God is pure in heart and intent. We can become obsessed with TTC but God says in Matthew 6:34 not to worry about tomorrow as tomorrow will worry about itself. I know I worried about TTC and failed cycles and what is the next step ect... He asked Peter to give everything he had to follow Him, surely if Peter could give everything he had away to follow Jesus then I could toss away my obsession with TTC to follow him. I believe too that God has also spoken volumes to me through the scripture about how he wants us to praise Him in all things. I found it hard to praise Him in failed cycles, in painful pregnancy symptoms, in times where I struggle as a parent but He desires us to remain focused on Him even when we are struggling, not just in the joyful times. God is good. I have learned to bring my fears before His feet and continually rely on Him for strength and guidance. Adding baby #4 I have battled fear and anxiety and prayer has brought into my life a number of other parents with 4 children as well. God has comforted me and given me reassurance in ways I never expected or asked for. He is a good Father to us. He knows we hurt, fear, cry and long for things. We don't see His plan we just have to have faith He is ever present with us.
> 
> XO ladies, God loves each one of you and hears your prayers. Keep praying. I hope my sharing is helpful in some small way. I encourage you to keep reading His word and building your relationship with Him through the scripture and prayer. God will lift you up over and over again.

Angela......... Thank you so much for this post!!!! I was on my first round of clomid I was late so did a hpt yesterday on CD 35 it was negative..... I started AF this morning so I'm started second round of clomid tomorrow...... I've been praying alot and I have a sense of calm knowing that Gods time is the best time!!


----------



## xxx_faithful

Morning beautiful ladies,

When i first came onto BnB one of my quotes attached to my signature was 'God answers our PRAYERS, otherwise he wouldn't ask us to pray.' It is found in the book, Understanding the Purpose and Power of PRAYER by Dr. Myles Munroe. 

It states Prayer is meant to be answered - or else God would not ask us to pray. He isn't interested in wasting your time and efforts. He is too practical for that. He is interested in results, not just "many words" (Matt. 6:7) spoken in prayer. Jesus' approach to prayer was also very practical. He didn't pray without expecting to be heard. At one point he said, "Father, I thank you that you have heard me. I know that you always hear me" (John 11:41-42).

We need to know how to approach God and to learn the kind of prayers God responds to. We need to pray as Jesus prayed.

I am convinced that prayer is one of the most misunderstood arts of the human experience. Prayer is not just an activity, a ritual, or an obligation. Nor is it begging God to do what we want him to do. It is communion and communication with God that touches his heart. When you understand the principles of the at of prayer, you will begin to communicate with God with power, grace, and confidence.

Whether you think so right now or not, prayer does work. However, it first needs to be understood.
We expect things to work if God said they are supposed to work. However when our prayers go unanswered, we start to feel abandoned and isolated from God, imagining that he doesn't care about our problems. As a result, we begin to doubt his love for us. We start to view him as someone who is against us - or at least indifferent to us - instead of as a loving heavenly Father who gives good gifts to his children.

God answers as soon as we ask, and He reveals those answers in His timing. That is why Jesus told his disciples "That they should always pray and not give up" (Luke 18:1).

We need to be conscientious of our prayers and the way in which we ask God to answer them. We need to thank him rather then continue asking God for our desires. We need to not view ourselves as 'inadequate', 'infertile', 'separated to those that are pregnant'. We need to start gaining our inheritance back from God, as we have robbed ourselves from the privileges he has given us. We need to be strengthened rather then comforted all the time. We need to move beyond our current relationship with God for God to move in our lives, in our hearts, in our words in which we speak.

Be moved, be encouraged and let God work within us.

Xxx


----------



## Godsjewel

Todays devotion comes to us from Jessica Hite. She so beautifully shows how she chooses to trust God in the middle of her journey, not waiting until His plan is fully revealed. Thank you, Jessica, for sharing this with us. 

Sometimes I just dont feel like I can take it anymorewhat would it be like to be pregnant with my own baby? What does it feel like when the first kick of the baby is felt? What does it feel like to rock my flesh and blood to sleep? What does it sound like for someone to call me mommy? How can I be a foster mom to someone elses child, yet know I may never have my own? I ask myself these questions  and in pain I see my husband wrestling the same type thoughts. Sometimes lifes questions cannot be answered. 

However, I do not let my feelings (or someone elses pregnant announcement or protruding tummy) rule my heart. I am reminded of Paul, who had a thorn in his flesh. Three times he asked God to remove it and heal him, however, God did not. I wrestle in my heart and wonderWhy? Why didnt God choose to heal? Paul fully believed that God could heal him, He just chose not to. God wanted Paul to depend on Him for all of his needs. He wanted Paul to grow through this pain that he constantly experienced. It was not easy, and it never went completely away. Our thorns are constant reminders of 
our human frailty, and remind us to allow God to show His strength through our weakness (2 Cor 12:9). 

In the same way, for whatever reason, God has chosen for me to bear this thorn in my flesh. Does that mean that I will never hold a baby? No. Does that mean that there will never be a little one that has my last name? No. Does that mean that God may give me a baby in a different way that I had planned? Possibly. Does that mean that my plans need to merge into Gods plans for my life? Absolutely! God has given me this desire, and I must believe that He can fill it. 

However, I must also understand that Gods ways are higher than my ways. Will I ever understand it? Maybe not. However, I CHOOSE to understand that God is in control, and that He has a specific plan for my life. I CHOOSE to believe that I am placed in this place in life for this moment to make some sort of impact. For the MOMENT, I can love an unloved foster child that is not legally or technically mine, but who is a child God has entrusted to me for a time. For the MOMENT, I can help another through a difficult situation that no one else can understand. While I am WAITING, I will serve 
Him with my entire being. My FAITH is not based on feelings or emotions, rather it is based on the solid rock and promises of the Word of God. I CHOOSE TO TRUST IN GOD BECAUSE HIS WAYS ARE HIGHER THAN MINE!

--Jessica Hite


----------



## MummyWant2be

Terangela said:


> I just want to say I think this group is fantastic. The support and encouraging words and backing with scripture is wonderful.
> 
> I just thought I would share quick and I hope you find it an encouragement. It took us 2yrs and 8m to finally be blessed with our first pregnancy. It took 8 months of drugs ( started with Clomid, added Metformin, then switched to Femara and Metformin) it was a struggle at one point I knew 14 pregnant women, 1 that had her baby and was celebrating baby's 1st birthday, 2 who had babies all while we were still TTC. I realized at 2yrs 6m that I had let TTC become my idol and I spent more time obsessing about TTC and my desire for wanting a baby to come before God and before our relationship. I broke down in my livingroom and asked God to forgive me to forgive me of my jealousy, of my obsession of my putting TTC before Christ. It wasn't an overnight transformation, but it made me realize what I was doing and the ability to capture my thoughts and change them or stop them. I delivered a healthy sweet baby girl in 2005, I chose to use the same drug combination when TTC for #2 and we were expecting baby only on month 3 of TTC. I was in disbelief and full of joy. It must be how those with no troubles conceiving must feel like is my guess. In 2007 we welcomed our very loud DS.
> 
> We thought we were done, but during a kidney stone attack a few years later they had me do a PG test before administering IV meds. The test was negative... I knew in that instant I wasn't done and wanted one more. We again turned to the same drug combination and round 2 we were expecting. I remember thanking God for modern medicine and Dr's willing to try drugs for things outside their normal of use. We welcomed our second DS in 2011. I know God had blessed me richly and my cup overflowed.
> 
> I thought back to the time we were TTC our first and the nagging feeling that I would be a mom, just didn't know it would be in God's timing not mine. We thought we were done with number 3, my body dislikes PG. I had to pep talk myself for the months leading up to TTC #3 and pray a lot that God would carry me like the foot prints in the sand poem. He did. It was still a PG filled with pain and things happening... But I knew God was there with me. I was enjoying my family with 3 kids when suddenly I started to gain weight, was tired and had sore breasts... I had explanations for everything. The weight gain was my portion sizes were obviously too big, tired was having three kids, low B12 and low iron, the sore breasts were because I just weaned our youngest. Obvious answers. I then had a dream a very vivid dream that I was PG. Impossible, my fertility specialist had told me to just take birth control 3x a year to keep my uterus healthy. So that is what I was doing with no period in between those birth control but that could also be because of just weaning our DS... Anyway I was at the $store for something else and went down the aisle where the PG tests were and instantly that dream popped into my head. I grabbed a PG test as well as the other items I had gone for and thought I would wait until morning... I got home and peed on it right away. Completely thought it would be negative and settle my mind and force me to go to the Dr to get in for B12 shots, retest my iron levels and then two pink lines popped up. Both dark. I was shocked, we hadn't planned this, I obviously wasn't taking my fertility meds. It took me a while to believe it, and to accept it. Then I remembered how I used to feel about all the "oops" or "we weren't even trying" or "DH just looks at me and I am pregnant" people and realized I had just become one of those. My attitude changed towards them in an instant. It was God's plan, not mine. God has a perfect plan and it is never wrong. It wasn't an oops, it was God's plan for us and He knew I would not willingly go into another PG. He knew I would refuse to take the meds and He knew if I had signs I was Oing I would take birth control or have DH have a vasectomy. He knew. I know this baby is meant to be and has a purpose. I know that that this is a lesson I wouldn't have learned about others who get PG first try or easily with no assistance, God humbled me. He has changed my attitude once again.
> 
> Looking back to when I thought all hope was lost and drugs weren't working and feeling like it was never going to happen I would never have dreamed I would be where I am now. 9 weeks to my due date with #4, spontaneously PG. I have been shown over and over through this journey that we are not in control. God who commands the wind and the ocean certainly holds the power. He hears our prayers but the answers we hope for may not be his answer to what we pray. God's timing is not our timing. We have selfish desires and God is pure in heart and intent. We can become obsessed with TTC but God says in Matthew 6:34 not to worry about tomorrow as tomorrow will worry about itself. I know I worried about TTC and failed cycles and what is the next step ect... He asked Peter to give everything he had to follow Him, surely if Peter could give everything he had away to follow Jesus then I could toss away my obsession with TTC to follow him. I believe too that God has also spoken volumes to me through the scripture about how he wants us to praise Him in all things. I found it hard to praise Him in failed cycles, in painful pregnancy symptoms, in times where I struggle as a parent but He desires us to remain focused on Him even when we are struggling, not just in the joyful times. God is good. I have learned to bring my fears before His feet and continually rely on Him for strength and guidance. Adding baby #4 I have battled fear and anxiety and prayer has brought into my life a number of other parents with 4 children as well. God has comforted me and given me reassurance in ways I never expected or asked for. He is a good Father to us. He knows we hurt, fear, cry and long for things. We don't see His plan we just have to have faith He is ever present with us.
> 
> XO ladies, God loves each one of you and hears your prayers. Keep praying. I hope my sharing is helpful in some small way. I encourage you to keep reading His word and building your relationship with Him through the scripture and prayer. God will lift you up over and over again.

Thanks Angela!

i really needed to read that and be reminded that his time is perfect and we must sit still and wait for him to bless us in the perfect time that he has set for each and everyone of us... thank you so much!:hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Good morning from Hawaii, Ladies! :) 
We're finally mostly settled in our new place and I have Internet up and running! I'm going to get caught up on what I've missed. 

Have a blessed day!! :)


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Good morning from Hawaii, Ladies! :)
> We're finally mostly settled in our new place and I have Internet up and running! I'm going to get caught up on what I've missed.
> 
> Have a blessed day!! :)

Welcome back sweet pea :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Thanks Sis Sarah!! :)

Wow!! I am greatly rejoicing in how much the Lord has blessed us! A huge congrats to all the BFPs!! :happydance: I'm so very happy and excited for you!! Please don't feel you need to leave now that you've crossed over to the dark side! :haha: Just kidding! We were all on this TTC journey together and it warms my heart to know that your miracles are on the way! Yukki, congrats on your new sweet little one!! :hugs:

Shell and Amanda- I'm very sorry to hear about your aunties passing on. I'll be praying for you and your families :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Heather and Stevens- I'm sorry that AF came :( It's very disheartening to see that month after month, esp. when you are SURE that this will be THE month. I pray you keep faith and stay close to the Lord. I've been at this a long time... Month after month I've cried out to him in disappointment and frustration, and month after month He is right there with me, giving me the strength to dry my tears and keep going on. He is helping us write awesome testimonies... Hang in there girls!

To the rest of you sisters I haven't mentioned by name, I pray you are well and that God is blessing you richly! I'm very glad to have this amazing TTC Family in Christ for support!

AFM- I'm still taking it one day at a time...as of today, I'm in the TWW again I think. I've given it all to God and I'm just waiting on Him. The "baby fever" hasn't faded, so I know there is one coming someday, but I am grateful for the peace that has settled upon me during the wait. :thumbup:


----------



## BRK06

The Hurt & The Healer- MercyMe

Why?
The question that is never far away
The healing doesnt come from the explained
Jesus please dont let this go in vain
Youre all I have
All that remains

So here I am
Whats left of me
Where glory meets my suffering

Im alive
Even though a part of me has died
You take my heart and breathe it back to life
Ive fallen into Your arms open wide
When the hurt and the healer collide

Breathe
Sometimes I feel its all that I can do
Pain so deep that I can hardly move
Just keep my eyes completely fixed on You
Lord take hold and pull me through

So here I am
Whats left of me
Where glory meets my suffering

Im alive
Even though a part of me has died
You take my heart and breathe it back to life
Ive fallen into your arms open wide
When the hurt and the healer collide

Its the moment when humanity
Is overcome by majesty
When grace is ushered in for good
And all our scars are understood
When mercy takes its rightful place
And all these questions fade away
When out of the weakness we must bow
And hear You say Its over now

Im alive
Even though a part of me has died
You take my heart and breathe it back to life
Ive fallen into your arms open wide
When The hurt and the healer collide

Jesus come and break my fear
Awake my heart and take my tears
Find Your glory even here
When the hurt and the healer collide [x2]

Jesus come and break my fear
Awake my heart and take my tears
Find Your glory even here


----------



## Godsjewel

Camping Trips & Answered Prayer

I once ventured into the world of the unknown and volunteered to be a chaperone for a Childrens Church camping trip. (I know, I know! What was I thinking?) For the most part, it was a typical camping trip. Lot of bugs, campfires, and smores. However, an amazing thing happened that you must know about to encourage you in your journey through infertility. 

We had loaded the kids up on the van to take them to the lake for their evening worship service. We didnt want to hike there as previously planned because it would be dark before we could return to the cabins and quite frankly, the other female chaperone and myself were quite terrified of the massive spiders we had already encountered hanging from the trees earlier in the day! The thought of walking into their webs in the dark was not something that brought joy to our hearts, therefore, we convinced the other leaders to take the kids to the worship service in the van! (Ok, we admit it! We are city slicker wimps!) 

As we made our way to the location chosen for the worship service, I somehow got just enough of a signal on my blackberry to receive an email. It was a message from a precious lady who had corresponded with me for some time. She had experienced many hardships in trying to build her family. We had prayed for her through medical treatments and various trials. Our hearts had broken for her as it seemed each attempt ended in disappointment. However, this email shared wonderful news. She was sharing with me that a daughter had finally been placed in her arms through the miracle of adoption. As I was reading that email, one of Childrens Church leaders began to lead the children in worship choruses to prepare them for their service. As I was reading this new mothers words of how the child she had prayed for so long had finally been placed in her arms, the van was filled with the sweetness of the sound of childrens voices singing God is so good! God is so good! God is so good! Hes so good to me! He answers prayer! He answers prayer! He answers prayer! Hes so good to me! It was a beautiful, almost surreal moment I wont soon forget. I only wish you could have experienced it with me.

You see, God is good. God does answer your prayer. He hears every prayer youve ever prayed for a baby. He knows the plans He has for you. Jeremiah 29:11 is such a familiar passage of scripture and we quote it all the time. I know the plans I have for you. God does know the plans He has for us, and Hes working to bring those plans about. Its easy to believe Hes working His plans when things go right, but its a little harder to believe when everything is falling apart and our hearts are being broken into. When it seems that everything is going wrong, maybe things arent going wrong at all. Maybe God is working things out according to His perfect plan. Maybe all those failed pregnancy tests arent really failures at all. Maybe theyre answered prayers. Maybe they are His way of bringing the right baby to your family at the right time in the right way. 

God is so good! God is so good! God is so good! Hes so good to me!
He answers prayer! He answers prayer! He answers prayer! Hes so good to me!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## BRK06

You know, I really like Beth Forbes... She has some good insight! :thumbup: Thank you for sharing, Sis!


----------



## wristwatch24

Hi ladies, 

I am back on BnB after a 2 month break from all things TTC. I'm going to try to read back through the past few months of this thread and see what is going on with everyone. 

I finally ended up going to a fertility clinic in September and was diagnosed with PCOS through an internal ultrasound, but all of my blood work (all 20 vials!) came back completely normal. I am now taking Metformin. I also found out I'm a carrier for cystic fibrosis, so waiting back to see if my husband is also. Please pray with me that he isn't, as my cousin has a daughter with CF and it isn't good at all! After I get AF this month I will be starting IUI in November with Clomid, Hcg trigger, and vaginal inserts. 

I've been praying for you all even though I haven't been around here. Hugs.


----------



## Godsjewel

wristwatch24 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am back on BnB after a 2 month break from all things TTC. I'm going to try to read back through the past few months of this thread and see what is going on with everyone.
> 
> I finally ended up going to a fertility clinic in September and was diagnosed with PCOS through an internal ultrasound, but all of my blood work (all 20 vials!) came back completely normal. I am now taking Metformin. I also found out I'm a carrier for cystic fibrosis, so waiting back to see if my husband is also. Please pray with me that he isn't, as my cousin has a daughter with CF and it isn't good at all! After I get AF this month I will be starting IUI in November with Clomid, Hcg trigger, and vaginal inserts.
> 
> I've been praying for you all even though I haven't been around here. Hugs.

Welcome back sweetie :hugs:

I know so many who have conceived having PCOS and I'm sure I will be adding you to that list soon.

I will definitely be in prayer for you and your husband during this time of testing.


----------



## wristwatch24

Godsjewel said:


> wristwatch24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am back on BnB after a 2 month break from all things TTC. I'm going to try to read back through the past few months of this thread and see what is going on with everyone.
> 
> I finally ended up going to a fertility clinic in September and was diagnosed with PCOS through an internal ultrasound, but all of my blood work (all 20 vials!) came back completely normal. I am now taking Metformin. I also found out I'm a carrier for cystic fibrosis, so waiting back to see if my husband is also. Please pray with me that he isn't, as my cousin has a daughter with CF and it isn't good at all! After I get AF this month I will be starting IUI in November with Clomid, Hcg trigger, and vaginal inserts.
> 
> I've been praying for you all even though I haven't been around here. Hugs.
> 
> Welcome back sweetie :hugs:
> 
> I know so many who have conceived having PCOS and I'm sure I will be adding you to that list soon.
> 
> I will definitely be in prayer for you and your husband during this time of testing.Click to expand...

Thanks so much! I was so hoping to be able to come back here and see that.you'd gotten your bfp!


----------



## Godsjewel

My name is Lori and I am infertile.

Being infertile, I often feel like that is who and what I am: infertile. Not a wife, or friend, Aunt, writer, teacher, hiker, or mom to Gizmo. But infertile. When I first found out we were infertile, it was like all the old facets had been plucked out of my character and "infertile" was smacked on. Everything I wanted to be encompassed the ability to have my own children. Everything. Nothing mattered anymore. The days were spent trying to figure out, "Why me?" A person who wanted to devote herself to being a mom. What kind of lesson am I supposed to be learning here? Is this even a lesson, or is God punishing me? My whole identity seemed lost and little else mattered beyond being a mother. The one thing that meant the most to me was slipping away. 

Through each stage of life, as a little kid, teaching preschool, in college, and in my 20's, I knew that being a mom was the most important thing to me in the world. Even when I met my husband, Michael, I envisioned a little mini me in a button up shirt calling him Dad, and a little girl being spoiled by a man who thinks he is going to be a tough discipliner. I have seen him with his nieces. We'll see!

When Michael and I first found out, I went through such a deep period of depression. Just the thought of going back there makes me want to crawl into a hole and never come out. I am not sure when the depression ended, but I know why it ended. I stopped fighting this path for my life. My sister-in-law called me one day and said "Lori, we want this for you so badly, but my advice is to embrace it, accept that you are having trouble with it, stop fighting it, embrace that you might never have children, embrace what that would mean, mourn it, cry over it, feel it". If she had not gone through years of trying herself, and if I had not known she genuinely hurt for us, I may have sloughed her ideas off. Nevertheless, I listened. She said that once I did as she suggested, and began to embrace the things I could do without kids, the hole inside me would be less gaping. The desire would be there to have my own biological children, but the joy in finding other things, and to desire them also, would come. I told her it sounded good in theory, and I knew that I did not want to feel this pain anymore. I wanted to be strong, and have that much faith, but it sounded impossible. 

But I did it. I mourned it, I cried over it, I had many fights with God over it. I went weeks without changing out of my PJ's or stepping outside the house. In the process, I went further into my black hole than I had ever been. Then, I started writing about it. I felt renewed excitement from this once creative outlet that I loved, but had put aside. I found support from others who had been through it and survived, as well as others currently going through it. I began listening to the voice telling me that God had not forsaken me, that He had a plan, and I opened my Bible again. Little by little, I began to feel alive once more. I started thinking about what a life without children meant and realizing that I had to accept that as a possibility for us. And if I did, what opportunities could open up as a result. 

Michael and I discussed many things we would love to explore. Traveling to Africa and working with orphans there. Spending Christmas with orphans instead of thinking about what we don't have. Doing things with our career that we could not do with kids, traveling, giving back, spoiling our nieces and nephews even more. It's not what we always envisioned, or even what we really wanted, but it got us out of thinking our life could be nothing without kids. We started thinking about what we were grateful for, and little by little, I found that I could go outside again. I stopped crying every time I saw a pregnant woman. My jealousy and envy went down a few notches when my loved ones started getting pregnant, and my life had a new focus. I was building up me again, with the possibility that I would never be a mom. I never imagined that healing could be possible, but it was happening. 

The pain is not gone, and the envy, jealousy, tears, "Why us?", anger, and sad moments still come. I am however, learning on a daily basis to trust God's plan in all of this. These emotions will probably always be present, but they are less frequent. Hopefully, they will continue to be less frequent until we have a baby of our own, adopt or stop fighting a path of childlessness.
Last night I was a little surprised when the thought that "I am Lori, and I am infertile" sent obsessive thoughts through my brain until tears seeped through. But in a way it felt okay. I am infertile. It is not who I am, or what I am, nor do I want it to be a part of me. The reality is, however, that it is a part of me, it might even be the worst part of who I am. But, it brings out characteristics, interests, and feelings that I never knew were part of me, and for that part, I am strangely grateful.

--Lori Kerrigan


----------



## wristwatch24

I received mail from my mother-in-law in the today. It was in one of those large manila mailing envelopes, and I opened it up to find a children's book called The Tale of Three Trees. I read the book and the note my mother-in-law wrote in the back, and I wanted to share both with you lovely ladies in case you haven't heard this story before. I shared it with a friend of mine, and she said "Perfect message for you! Said to you in many different ways by many different people, just this time wrapped in a whole lot of love." 

It's true. The message was one I've heard before, but it's never affected me in this way before. I feel at peace now with this journey. 

*The Tale of Three Trees
Retold by Angela Elwell Hunt* 

Once upon a mountaintop, three little trees stood and dreamed of what they wanted to become when they grew up. 

The first little tree looked at the stars twinkling like diamonds above him. "I want to hold treasure," he said. "I want to be covered with gold and filled with precious stones. I will be the most beautiful treasure chest in the world!" 

The second little tree looked out at the small stream trickling by on its way to the ocean. "I want to be a strong sailing ship," he said. "I want to travel to mighty waters and carry powerful kings. I will be the strongest ship in the world!" 

The third little tree looked down into the valley below where busy men and busy women worked in a busy town. "I don't want to leave this mountaintop at all," she said. "I want to grow so tall that when people stop to look at me they will raise their eyes to heaven and think of God. I want to be the tallest tree in the world!" 

Years passed. The rains came, the sun shone, and the little trees grew tall. 

One day three woodcutters climbed the mountain. 

The first woodcutter looked at the first tree and said, "This tree is beautiful. It is perfect for me." With a swoop of his shining axe, the first tree fell. 

"Now I shall be made into a beautiful chest," thought the first tree. "I shall hold wonderful treasure." 

The second woodcutter looked at the second tree and said, "This tree is strong. It is perfect for me." With a swoop of his shining axe, the second tree fell. 

"Now I shall sail mighty waters," thought the second tree. "I shall be a strong ship fit for kings!" 

The third tree felt her heart sink when the last woodcutter looked her way. She stood straight and tall and pointed bravely to heaven. 

But the woodcutter never even looked up. "Any kind of tree will do for me," he muttered. With a swoop of his shining axe, the third tree fell. 

The first tree rejoiced when the woodcutter brought him to a carpenter's shop, but the busy carpenter was not thinking about treasure chests. Instead his work-worn hands fashioned the tree into a feed box for animals. 

The once-beautiful tree was not covered with gold or filled with treasure. He was coated with sawdust and filled with hay for hungry farm animals. 

The second tree smiled when the woodcutter took him to a shipyard, but no mighty sailing ships were being made that day. Instead the once-strong tree was hammered and sawed into a simple fishing boat. 

Too small and too weak to sail an ocean or even a river, he was taken to a little lake. Every day he brought in loads of dead, smelly fish. 

The third tree was confused when the woodcutter cut her into strong beams and left her in a lumberyard. 

"What happened?" the once-tall tree wondered. "All I ever wanted was to stay on the mountaintop and point to God." 

Many, many days and nights passed. The three trees nearly forgot their dreams. 

But one night golden starlight poured over the first tree as a young woman placed her newborn baby in the feed box. 

"I wish I could make a cradle for him," her husband whispered. 

The mother squeezed his hand and smiled as the starlight shone on the smooth and sturdy wood. "This manger is beautiful." she said. 

And suddenly the first tree knew he was holding the greatest treasure in the world. 

One evening a tired traveler and his friends crowded into the old fishing boat. The traveler fell asleep as the second tree quietly sailed out into the lake. 

Soon a thundering and thrashing storm arose. The little tree shuddered. He knew he did not have the strength to carry so many passengers safely through the wind and rain. 

The tired man awakened. He stood up, stretched out his hand, and said, "Peace." The storm stopped as quickly as it had begun. 

And suddenly the second tree knew he was carrying the King of heaven and earth. 

One Friday morning, the third tree was startled when her beams were yanked from the forgotten woodpile. She flinched as she was carried through an angry, jeering crowd. She shuddered when soldiers nailed a man's hands to her. 

She felt ugly and harsh and cruel. 

But on Sunday morning, when the sun rose and the earth trembled with joy beneath her, the third tree knew that God's love had changed everything. 

It had made the first tree beautiful. 

It had made the second tree strong. 

And every time people thought of the third tree, they would think of God. 

And that was better than being the tallest tree in the world. 


_To Reilly and David: 

Moral of the story: When things don't seem to be going your way, always know that God has a plan for you. 

If you place your trust in Him, God will give you great gifts. 

Each of the trees got what they wanted, just not in the way they imagined.

We don't always know what God's plans are for us. We just know that His ways are not our ways, but His ways are best. 

Love you, 
Mom_

Hugs to you all. :)


----------



## Shellvz

Appreciate your prayers this morning ladies as I have surgery on both ears. My frequent flying has damaged my inner ear and causes pressure pain and vertigo.

Today I will hopefully have it repaired!


----------



## xxx_faithful

How are we feeling ladies? Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Godsjewel

wristwatch24 said:


> I received mail from my mother-in-law in the today. It was in one of those large manila mailing envelopes, and I opened it up to find a children's book called The Tale of Three Trees. I read the book and the note my mother-in-law wrote in the back, and I wanted to share both with you lovely ladies in case you haven't heard this story before. I shared it with a friend of mine, and she said "Perfect message for you! Said to you in many different ways by many different people, just this time wrapped in a whole lot of love."
> 
> It's true. The message was one I've heard before, but it's never affected me in this way before. I feel at peace now with this journey.
> 
> *The Tale of Three Trees
> Retold by Angela Elwell Hunt*
> 
> Once upon a mountaintop, three little trees stood and dreamed of what they wanted to become when they grew up.
> 
> The first little tree looked at the stars twinkling like diamonds above him. "I want to hold treasure," he said. "I want to be covered with gold and filled with precious stones. I will be the most beautiful treasure chest in the world!"
> 
> The second little tree looked out at the small stream trickling by on its way to the ocean. "I want to be a strong sailing ship," he said. "I want to travel to mighty waters and carry powerful kings. I will be the strongest ship in the world!"
> 
> The third little tree looked down into the valley below where busy men and busy women worked in a busy town. "I don't want to leave this mountaintop at all," she said. "I want to grow so tall that when people stop to look at me they will raise their eyes to heaven and think of God. I want to be the tallest tree in the world!"
> 
> Years passed. The rains came, the sun shone, and the little trees grew tall.
> 
> One day three woodcutters climbed the mountain.
> 
> The first woodcutter looked at the first tree and said, "This tree is beautiful. It is perfect for me." With a swoop of his shining axe, the first tree fell.
> 
> "Now I shall be made into a beautiful chest," thought the first tree. "I shall hold wonderful treasure."
> 
> The second woodcutter looked at the second tree and said, "This tree is strong. It is perfect for me." With a swoop of his shining axe, the second tree fell.
> 
> "Now I shall sail mighty waters," thought the second tree. "I shall be a strong ship fit for kings!"
> 
> The third tree felt her heart sink when the last woodcutter looked her way. She stood straight and tall and pointed bravely to heaven.
> 
> But the woodcutter never even looked up. "Any kind of tree will do for me," he muttered. With a swoop of his shining axe, the third tree fell.
> 
> The first tree rejoiced when the woodcutter brought him to a carpenter's shop, but the busy carpenter was not thinking about treasure chests. Instead his work-worn hands fashioned the tree into a feed box for animals.
> 
> The once-beautiful tree was not covered with gold or filled with treasure. He was coated with sawdust and filled with hay for hungry farm animals.
> 
> The second tree smiled when the woodcutter took him to a shipyard, but no mighty sailing ships were being made that day. Instead the once-strong tree was hammered and sawed into a simple fishing boat.
> 
> Too small and too weak to sail an ocean or even a river, he was taken to a little lake. Every day he brought in loads of dead, smelly fish.
> 
> The third tree was confused when the woodcutter cut her into strong beams and left her in a lumberyard.
> 
> "What happened?" the once-tall tree wondered. "All I ever wanted was to stay on the mountaintop and point to God."
> 
> Many, many days and nights passed. The three trees nearly forgot their dreams.
> 
> But one night golden starlight poured over the first tree as a young woman placed her newborn baby in the feed box.
> 
> "I wish I could make a cradle for him," her husband whispered.
> 
> The mother squeezed his hand and smiled as the starlight shone on the smooth and sturdy wood. "This manger is beautiful." she said.
> 
> And suddenly the first tree knew he was holding the greatest treasure in the world.
> 
> One evening a tired traveler and his friends crowded into the old fishing boat. The traveler fell asleep as the second tree quietly sailed out into the lake.
> 
> Soon a thundering and thrashing storm arose. The little tree shuddered. He knew he did not have the strength to carry so many passengers safely through the wind and rain.
> 
> The tired man awakened. He stood up, stretched out his hand, and said, "Peace." The storm stopped as quickly as it had begun.
> 
> And suddenly the second tree knew he was carrying the King of heaven and earth.
> 
> One Friday morning, the third tree was startled when her beams were yanked from the forgotten woodpile. She flinched as she was carried through an angry, jeering crowd. She shuddered when soldiers nailed a man's hands to her.
> 
> She felt ugly and harsh and cruel.
> 
> But on Sunday morning, when the sun rose and the earth trembled with joy beneath her, the third tree knew that God's love had changed everything.
> 
> It had made the first tree beautiful.
> 
> It had made the second tree strong.
> 
> And every time people thought of the third tree, they would think of God.
> 
> And that was better than being the tallest tree in the world.
> 
> 
> _To Reilly and David:
> 
> Moral of the story: When things don't seem to be going your way, always know that God has a plan for you.
> 
> If you place your trust in Him, God will give you great gifts.
> 
> Each of the trees got what they wanted, just not in the way they imagined.
> 
> We don't always know what God's plans are for us. We just know that His ways are not our ways, but His ways are best.
> 
> Love you,
> Mom_
> 
> Hugs to you all. :)

That was BEAUTIFUL!!! gave me chills :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Shellvz said:


> Appreciate your prayers this morning ladies as I have surgery on both ears. My frequent flying has damaged my inner ear and causes pressure pain and vertigo.
> 
> Today I will hopefully have it repaired!

Praying that all goes well and that you have a quick recovery.


----------



## Godsjewel

xxx_faithful said:


> How are we feeling ladies? Thinking of you all xx


I'm alive and well!!! AF came yesterday and I'm doing great :thumbup: God is doing a work in me, even when I see that dreaded AF make her appearance...I start to thank the Lord that my body is working the way He intended it to and thankful that I do get a period every month and ovulate. I'm thankful I don't have to be on medication to bring on a period or to make myself ovulate. Im at the point in my journey where I dont see the point in fussing over this, its out of my control. Dont get me wrong, I still feel hurt, sadness and mourn at times, but not nearly as often as I did in the past. I trust God and His plan for me, He has never let me down before, why would He now?

For me, Im doing my best to take it one day at a time, since we are not promised tomorrow. Im enjoying my life with my hubby and Tay and doing my best not to take for granted of whats in front of me. 

Thank you Lord for letting me wake up the morning, thank you for the ladies that have come to this thread. You are worthy of all the honor and praise. This morning I come to praise you for all that I have, not to ask for anything, but to bask in your glorious, radiant light. 

Today, forget about all the things you are going through, financially, physically, emotionally and mentally and focus on the one who gave His life for you. Let today be a day of praise and thanksgiving to our Heavenly Father who has shown us such love and mercy. He deserves it.

Love you all and pray God touches you in a very special way.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> How are we feeling ladies? Thinking of you all xx
> 
> 
> I'm alive and well!!! AF came yesterday and I'm doing great :thumbup: God is doing a work in me, even when I see that dreaded AF make her appearance...I start to thank the Lord that my body is working the way He intended it to and thankful that I do get a period every month and ovulate. I'm thankful I don't have to be on medication to bring on a period or to make myself ovulate. I&#8217;m at the point in my journey where I don&#8217;t see the point in fussing over this, it&#8217;s out of my control. Don&#8217;t get me wrong, I still feel hurt, sadness and mourn at times, but not nearly as often as I did in the past. I trust God and His plan for me, He has never let me down before, why would He now?
> 
> For me, I&#8217;m doing my best to take it one day at a time, since we are not promised tomorrow. I&#8217;m enjoying my life with my hubby and Tay and doing my best not to take for granted of what&#8217;s in front of me.
> 
> Thank you Lord for letting me wake up the morning, thank you for the ladies that have come to this thread. You are worthy of all the honor and praise. This morning I come to praise you for all that I have, not to ask for anything, but to bask in your glorious, radiant light.
> 
> Today, forget about all the things you are going through, financially, physically, emotionally and mentally and focus on the one who gave His life for you. Let today be a day of praise and thanksgiving to our Heavenly Father who has shown us such love and mercy. He deserves it.
> 
> Love you all and pray God touches you in a very special way.Click to expand...


Man - you surprise me you amazing ray of sunshine! I can relate to what your saying but in awe of your attitude. And yes God IS doing works in you, i feel it in your words and see it in your actions.

You are spot on about being thankful for being able to even ovulate and menstruate without assisted medication. It's great to be thankful for modern medications (i know i am) but it's more powerful to sit back and be thankful for things we take for granted. 

I always remember, if we are not thankful for the small things, how can God bless us with the big things?

Luv luv Sar :flower:


----------



## me222

Hi girls! How's everyone going? 
I'm really enjoying not stressing much about ttc anymore. Praise God! Having lots to do at work and lots to plan for the future is helping (wanting to serve in another country) so passports, etc. is keeping us busy. We were finally able to get a sperm test done today and so will prob. get results back end of next week. We hope it's the only one we will have to do. I need to to an ultrasound. Others here who have done fertility tests...is the ultrasound internal? Did you have a male or female doing the scan? I don't feel comfortable with a male and so want my dh to be there with me. 

What's everyone been learning lately? I'm continuing to learn to trust God even when things don't go the way I want. He cares and has a plan. 

I hope you all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Godsjewel

Your Father knows what you need before you ask Him.

Matthew 6:8

Whoever thought infertility was solely a physical condition? We can endure the medical testing so much easier than we can the emotional trials we face. There are times when we struggle to find the words to describe the war raging in our hearts when a period starts or another friend joyfully announces her pregnancy and passes around her sonogram pictures. We want to be happy for her, but we cant seem to get past the broken pieces of our own shattered hearts to find a way to congratulate her. Throughout your entire life, youve learned to bring your joys and your sorrows to God, and you long to pour your heart out to Him now, but you dont know how to describe the upheaval and conflicting emotions infertility has birthed inside you. How can you approach God with your hurt when you cant even put words to the intensity of what youre feeling?

Do you realize just how much Jesus loves humanity? When you think about how much He gave up when He left the realms of Heaven to clothe Himself in flesh to live among His created, flawed human beings and become one of us, it is truly mind boggling! The love of the Creator for the created! Well never truly understand. Well just forever be loved. 

Nevertheless, Jesus knew we needed Him desperately then as we need Him today. He knew we needed to be taught and He was such a magnificent teacher. He was teaching one day when He sat down on the side of a mountain and began talking to crowds of people as it is recorded in the book of Matthew. He was teaching people how to pray. He was telling them that they didnt have to keep repeating themselves over and over and over again just for the sake of repeating themselves. There was no need for empty, vain repetitions and meaningless phrases just so people could hear them pray. Imagine the relief when Jesus said to them, Your Father knows what you need before you ask Him. No need to come up with just the right phrase. No need for eloquent speech, or the proper description. No need to worry about explaining things clearly enough to make God fully understand. He told them God already knew their need. God knew.

Do you realize that the same Jesus who sat on the mountain side 2,000 years ago and spoke to the people He loved that day, sits beside you as you read from your computer, loves you just the same, and also says to you, Your Father knows what you need before you ask Him. He knows how much you need someone to understand how frustrating it is when your period starts. He knows how much you need wisdom to know the next step to take in treatment. He knows before you ask Him. He knew youd need encouragement before you knew. Before you knew you would have a problem with your fertility, He knew you would need encouragement in that area of your life and included the stories of Hannah, Sarah and Elizabeth in His word! He knows what you have need of and He knows the answers to your problem! He walks before you and prepares the way! God knows!

Infertility is a difficult battle, no doubt. There are days when it seems you dont even know what to pray for. On those days, remember that your Heavenly Father knows what you have need of before you can even ask Him. He has known your need long before you even knew you had a need. He is fully capable of meeting your need, and passionately in love with you enough to work all things for your good. 


-Beth Forbus


----------



## HisGrace

Me222, with my u/s they did both external and internal. I always pick female doctors because of a bad experience with a male dr when I was a teenager. I told them ahead of time I only wanted a female u/s technician. They obliged with no fuss. Just request it. I'm sure they get requests like that all the time. I pray all is well from your testing.


----------



## BRK06

wristwatch24 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am back on BnB after a 2 month break from all things TTC. I'm going to try to read back through the past few months of this thread and see what is going on with everyone.
> 
> I finally ended up going to a fertility clinic in September and was diagnosed with PCOS through an internal ultrasound, but all of my blood work (all 20 vials!) came back completely normal. I am now taking Metformin. I also found out I'm a carrier for cystic fibrosis, so waiting back to see if my husband is also. Please pray with me that he isn't, as my cousin has a daughter with CF and it isn't good at all! After I get AF this month I will be starting IUI in November with Clomid, Hcg trigger, and vaginal inserts.
> 
> I've been praying for you all even though I haven't been around here. Hugs.

I will keep you all in prayer! It's amazing how far we've come that having PCOS isn't the "end of all" as it once was... My cousin has it and just gave birth to her second healthy baby boy a couple of weeks ago! Of course, all credit goes to the Great Physician, since without Him, it wouldn't be possible anyway! I'm glad to hear everything else came back normal. I pray things go well with your treatments!! :)


----------



## BRK06

Shellvz said:


> Appreciate your prayers this morning ladies as I have surgery on both ears. My frequent flying has damaged my inner ear and causes pressure pain and vertigo.
> 
> Today I will hopefully have it repaired!

Wondering how you are doing? I hope the surgery went well and I'll be praying for a fast recovery!


----------



## BRK06

xxx_faithful said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> How are we feeling ladies? Thinking of you all xx
> 
> 
> I'm alive and well!!! AF came yesterday and I'm doing great :thumbup: God is doing a work in me, even when I see that dreaded AF make her appearance...I start to thank the Lord that my body is working the way He intended it to and thankful that I do get a period every month and ovulate. I'm thankful I don't have to be on medication to bring on a period or to make myself ovulate. Im at the point in my journey where I dont see the point in fussing over this, its out of my control. Dont get me wrong, I still feel hurt, sadness and mourn at times, but not nearly as often as I did in the past. I trust God and His plan for me, He has never let me down before, why would He now?
> 
> For me, Im doing my best to take it one day at a time, since we are not promised tomorrow. Im enjoying my life with my hubby and Tay and doing my best not to take for granted of whats in front of me.
> 
> Thank you Lord for letting me wake up the morning, thank you for the ladies that have come to this thread. You are worthy of all the honor and praise. This morning I come to praise you for all that I have, not to ask for anything, but to bask in your glorious, radiant light.
> 
> Today, forget about all the things you are going through, financially, physically, emotionally and mentally and focus on the one who gave His life for you. Let today be a day of praise and thanksgiving to our Heavenly Father who has shown us such love and mercy. He deserves it.
> 
> Love you all and pray God touches you in a very special way.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man - you surprise me you amazing ray of sunshine! I can relate to what your saying but in awe of your attitude. And yes God IS doing works in you, i feel it in your words and see it in your actions.
> 
> You are spot on about being thankful for being able to even ovulate and menstruate without assisted medication. It's great to be thankful for modern medications (i know i am) but it's more powerful to sit back and be thankful for things we take for granted.
> 
> I always remember, if we are not thankful for the small things, how can God bless us with the big things?
> 
> Luv luv Sar :flower:Click to expand...

I agree! It's so encouraging to know such wonderful people that choose to have a positive attitude and give glory to God!! You ladies are such a blessing! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

me222 said:


> Hi girls! How's everyone going?
> I'm really enjoying not stressing much about ttc anymore. Praise God! Having lots to do at work and lots to plan for the future is helping (wanting to serve in another country) so passports, etc. is keeping us busy. We were finally able to get a sperm test done today and so will prob. get results back end of next week. We hope it's the only one we will have to do. I need to to an ultrasound. Others here who have done fertility tests...is the ultrasound internal? Did you have a male or female doing the scan? I don't feel comfortable with a male and so want my dh to be there with me.
> 
> What's everyone been learning lately? I'm continuing to learn to trust God even when things don't go the way I want. He cares and has a plan.
> 
> I hope you all have a lovely weekend!

When I went for mine, they did both internal & external u/s with a female tech. I'll be praying your results come back great!


----------



## wristwatch24

Hi everyone, 

I got a phone call from the fertility center last night that my husband is NOT a carrier for cystic fibrosis, so we are not in any danger of having a child with CF. Praise God!!! :) Thanks so much for your prayers. Continued prayers go to you all from me as well.


----------



## Shellvz

BRK06 said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> Appreciate your prayers this morning ladies as I have surgery on both ears. My frequent flying has damaged my inner ear and causes pressure pain and vertigo.
> 
> Today I will hopefully have it repaired!
> 
> Wondering how you are doing? I hope the surgery went well and I'll be praying for a fast recovery!Click to expand...

Thanks :)

Surgery went well. Recovering and back to work in the morning. Adjusting to having grommets in my ears but so far no dizziness or vertigo Praise God!


----------



## BRK06

wristwatch24 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got a phone call from the fertility center last night that my husband is NOT a carrier for cystic fibrosis, so we are not in any danger of having a child with CF. Praise God!!! :) Thanks so much for your prayers. Continued prayers go to you all from me as well.

Praise God!! :happydance: That is awesome news! Keeping you in prayer Hon!


----------



## BRK06

Shellvz said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> Appreciate your prayers this morning ladies as I have surgery on both ears. My frequent flying has damaged my inner ear and causes pressure pain and vertigo.
> 
> Today I will hopefully have it repaired!
> 
> Wondering how you are doing? I hope the surgery went well and I'll be praying for a fast recovery!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> Surgery went well. Recovering and back to work in the morning. Adjusting to having grommets in my ears but so far no dizziness or vertigo Praise God!Click to expand...

I'm so glad to hear that! Thank you Lord!! I'll continue praying for your recovery :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Shellz glad to hear tour surgery went well. Praying for a speedy recovery.

Wristwatch, that's wonderful news! So glad you don't have to worry about that!

As for me ladies I have my first scan tomorrow and I just want to ask for prayers that everything is ok. I'm just so worried, over nothing I know. I think it's just cause it took us a while and now we're here it still feels surreal. I know that God doesn't make mistakes and everything is in his perfect timing, just my nerves getting to me. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> Shellz glad to hear tour surgery went well. Praying for a speedy recovery.
> 
> Wristwatch, that's wonderful news! So glad you don't have to worry about that!
> 
> As for me ladies I have my first scan tomorrow and I just want to ask for prayers that everything is ok. I'm just so worried, over nothing I know. I think it's just cause it took us a while and now we're here it still feels surreal. I know that God doesn't make mistakes and everything is in his perfect timing, just my nerves getting to me. Thanks ladies!

I pray that all is well with baby and that this can be a time of rejoicing instead of worrying :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

"He said: 'Listen, King Jehoshaphat and all who live in Judah and Jerusalem! This is the Lord says to you: "Do not be afraid or discouraged because of this vast army. For the battle is not yours, but God's."'" 2 Chronicles 20:15 (NIV)

When some exercise-loving friends suggested we join them for a moderate family hike while we were all vacationing in the Adirondack Mountains, we thought that was a great idea.

Turns out their definition of moderate came from an entirely different dictionary than mine. Actually, an entirely different planet, if I'm being completely honest. Honey ... this was no moderate hike.

I had pictured a path with a gently winding, upward slope. But what we actually experienced was more like scaling a cliff face made entirely of rocks and roots.

Not kidding.

And we were at an altitude so high my lungs felt like they were stuck together and incapable of holding more than a thimbleful of breath. Lovely. And forget about conversation. All I could do was mutter a few moans between gasps for air.

Up, up, up we went. And when another group of hikers passed us on their way down and cheerfully quipped, "You're almost halfway there!" I wanted to quit. Halfway? How could we be only halfway?!

I pushed. I pulled. I strained. I huffed and puffed. And I might have even spent a few minutes pouting. But eventually, we reached the top. I bent over, holding my sides and wondering how a girl who runs four miles almost every day could feel so stinkin' out of shape!

Climbing up the mountain against the force of gravity was hard. Really, really hard. But coming down was a completely different experience. I navigated the same rocks and roots without feeling nearly as stressed. I enjoyed the journey. I noticed more of the beautiful surroundings and had enough breath to actually talk.

About halfway down the trail, it occurred to me how similar my experience of this hike was to my Christian walk. Starting at the top of the mountain and working with the force of gravity was much easier than starting at the bottom of the mountain and working against it. Although I had to navigate the exact same path both directions, being in the flow of gravity made the journey so much better.

It's just like when I face a hard issue in life. Operating in the flow of God's power is better than working against the flow of God's power. Seeking to obey God in the midst of whatever circumstance I'm facing is what positions me to work in the flow of God's power.

I still have to navigate the realities of my situation, but I won't be doing it in my own strength. My job is to be obedient to God, to apply His Word, and to walk according to His waysnot according to the world's suggestions. God, in His way and timing, works it all out.

That's what happened with King Jehoshaphat in 2 Chronicles 20. Jehoshaphat was in an overwhelming situation. Three countries had banded together, forming a massive army to attack his much smaller country of Judah. If ever there were a time for a king to feel unglued, this would have been it. But Jehoshaphat didn't fall apart.

He stayed in the flow of obeying God in his actions and reactions. I'm sure if he had tried to figure out how to win this battle based on his limited strength and numbers alone, he would have surely given up. Judah was outnumbered. No question. But instead of counting themselves out, the king and his army counted God in and determined to do exactly as He instructed.

I want to participate in God's divine nature rather than wallow in discouragement and fear. Then I won't have to huff and puff and pout while trying to figure everything out on my own.

I stay in the flow.

Dear Lord, help me to trust that You've got it all figured out and to remember that I don't. Help me to say yes to You even when it's hard. Help me to say no to anything that doesn't align with Your Word. In Jesus' Name, Amen.

-Lysa TerKeurst


----------



## uwa_amanda

Hey Ladies! 

I haven't posted much lately anywhere so I thought I'd check in with you all. Still up in the air about what we want to do. I am fighting with myself as to whether or not I want to go through the emotional rollercoaster that is LTTTC. I am trying so hard to put it in God's hands, but sometimes it seems like I come across something that reminds me of what we've been through. I found a doctor in Birmingham that is certified in reproductive endocrinology. I have yet to call his office though...I just found his information today. I have a strong suspicion that I have PCOS based on the list of symptoms and things that I do have. I'm going to have a conversation with my husband tonight or tomorrow and see how he feels about going through all the testing, poking, prodding, etc. Y'all pray for me! :)


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I haven't posted much lately anywhere so I thought I'd check in with you all. Still up in the air about what we want to do. I am fighting with myself as to whether or not I want to go through the emotional rollercoaster that is LTTTC. I am trying so hard to put it in God's hands, but sometimes it seems like I come across something that reminds me of what we've been through. I found a doctor in Birmingham that is certified in reproductive endocrinology. I have yet to call his office though...I just found his information today. I have a strong suspicion that I have PCOS based on the list of symptoms and things that I do have. I'm going to have a conversation with my husband tonight or tomorrow and see how he feels about going through all the testing, poking, prodding, etc. Y'all pray for me! :)

Will do hun! I pray God's peace be upon you to know which direction you should go. :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

My Motherhood Marathon 

I actually remember my first race as a kid. I picked the shortest racethe 100 yard dash. Even though I ran as fast as my little legs could carry meI came in dead last. But I didnt give up. Every time track season came around, I would sign up again for the 100-yard dash, but even after considerable training, I lost every race. I dont remember when it happened, but somewhere along the way, my track coach encouraged me to sign up to run the mileand I did. And much to my surprise, I discovered that I had the natural stamina for long distance runningand I actually started winning some races. I still yearned to be a sprinter, but I eventually began to take pleasure in long distance running. In fact, I liked it so much that I kept running all the way through high school. 

Before I knew, it was time to sign up for the next big event in my lifethe race to motherhoodand just like when I was a kid, I wanted to get to the finish line as quickly as possible. But no matter how hard I tried or what I didmy closest friends and even my younger sister were all able to crossover the finish line of motherhood far ahead of me. Little did I know that my Heavenly Coach was training me for the motherhood marathon. 

Hot, sweaty and panting, I would cry out to my Coach, Why is everyone elses race so short? Why do I have to run a marathon? All I want is to see the finish line and cross it. I am so tired and weary. My Coach would listen to my constant complaining and then encourage me with all the things His Father said like:

Do you not know?
Have you not heard?
The Lord is the everlasting God,
the Creator of the ends of the earth.
He will not grow tired or weary,
and his understanding no one can fathom.
29 He gives strength to the weary
and increases the power of the weak.
30 Even youths grow tired and weary,
and young men stumble and fall;
31 but those who hope in the Lord
will renew their strength.
They will soar on wings like eagles;
they will run and not grow weary,
they will walk and not be faint. (Isaiah 41:28-31)

For years, in agony and tears, I continued to train for my marathonand my faithful Coach was always there. He would even return after days when I would run away from Him and ignore His words of wisdom. I dont remember the exact day when it happened, but one day, instead of ignoring the words of my Coach, I started to listen to Him. Before I knew it, my toilsome training regimen started to become more tolerable. In fact, one day I even asked my Coach to run with meHe always offered to run with me, but I repeatedly told Him that I would prefer to do it alone. On the days that He ran with me, I realized that I would run and not grow weary. And somehow all those wise words that He had spoken to me all these years started to make more sense. 

My Coach and I started to run together every morning. He took me on courses that I had not run beforeand together we went up steep mountain-sides that I would have never attempted on my own. As we ran, we sometimes talked non-stop and sometimes we just ran side-by-side in silence as I tried to apply some of the training techniques He had taught me. Soon, I was waking up earlier and I was running longer than I had ever run in my entire life. Every day I was learning more and more from my Coach about the purpose of my seemingly endless training for my marathon.

One day my Coach took me on a new trail. It was a crisp fall morning and the leaves were turning colors. We saw so many miraculous sights along the wayand then I saw a something that I had been longing to see for years. Just as the morning sun was beginning to riseI saw the finish line. I took my Coachs handand in that instant, I had the ability to run faster than I have ever run before. I was sprinting. It was an amazing feelingI was soaring on eagles wings. And in that moment, I remembered an important life lesson that my Coach had taught me, I can do all things through Him who gives me strength (Philippians 4:13). 
I will never forget the glorious moment when I crossed over the finish lineand I was bestowed with the gold medal of motherhood. It was surreal. I rejoiced in this beautiful victory and at the same time I felt completely unworthy to receive this honor. I gazed at my Coachs face with tears of joy in my eyes and the deepest gratitude in my heartand all I could whisper was something He had once told me, I have fought the good fight, I have finished the race, I have kept the faith (2 Timothy 4:7). 

I am still running with my Coach. And no matter where you are in your own raceI hope you will never forget these words from our loving and faithful Heavenly Coach from Hebrews 12:1-3, which says:

Let us run with perseverance the race marked out for us. 2 Let us fix our eyes on Jesus, the author and perfecter of our faith, who for the joy set before him endured the cross, scorning its shame, and sat down at the right hand of the throne of God. 3 Consider him who endured such opposition from sinful men, so that you will not grow weary and lose heart.

--By Christy Nueman


----------



## Dynamicmae

Godsjewel said:


> My Motherhood Marathon
> 
> I actually remember my first race as a kid. I picked the shortest racethe 100 yard dash. Even though I ran as fast as my little legs could carry meI came in dead last. But I didnt give up. Every time track season came around, I would sign up again for the 100-yard dash, but even after considerable training, I lost every race. I dont remember when it happened, but somewhere along the way, my track coach encouraged me to sign up to run the mileand I did. And much to my surprise, I discovered that I had the natural stamina for long distance runningand I actually started winning some races. I still yearned to be a sprinter, but I eventually began to take pleasure in long distance running. In fact, I liked it so much that I kept running all the way through high school.
> 
> Before I knew, it was time to sign up for the next big event in my lifethe race to motherhoodand just like when I was a kid, I wanted to get to the finish line as quickly as possible. But no matter how hard I tried or what I didmy closest friends and even my younger sister were all able to crossover the finish line of motherhood far ahead of me. Little did I know that my Heavenly Coach was training me for the motherhood marathon.
> 
> Hot, sweaty and panting, I would cry out to my Coach, Why is everyone elses race so short? Why do I have to run a marathon? All I want is to see the finish line and cross it. I am so tired and weary. My Coach would listen to my constant complaining and then encourage me with all the things His Father said like:
> 
> Do you not know?
> Have you not heard?
> The Lord is the everlasting God,
> the Creator of the ends of the earth.
> He will not grow tired or weary,
> and his understanding no one can fathom.
> 29 He gives strength to the weary
> and increases the power of the weak.
> 30 Even youths grow tired and weary,
> and young men stumble and fall;
> 31 but those who hope in the Lord
> will renew their strength.
> They will soar on wings like eagles;
> they will run and not grow weary,
> they will walk and not be faint. (Isaiah 41:28-31)
> 
> For years, in agony and tears, I continued to train for my marathonand my faithful Coach was always there. He would even return after days when I would run away from Him and ignore His words of wisdom. I dont remember the exact day when it happened, but one day, instead of ignoring the words of my Coach, I started to listen to Him. Before I knew it, my toilsome training regimen started to become more tolerable. In fact, one day I even asked my Coach to run with meHe always offered to run with me, but I repeatedly told Him that I would prefer to do it alone. On the days that He ran with me, I realized that I would run and not grow weary. And somehow all those wise words that He had spoken to me all these years started to make more sense.
> 
> My Coach and I started to run together every morning. He took me on courses that I had not run beforeand together we went up steep mountain-sides that I would have never attempted on my own. As we ran, we sometimes talked non-stop and sometimes we just ran side-by-side in silence as I tried to apply some of the training techniques He had taught me. Soon, I was waking up earlier and I was running longer than I had ever run in my entire life. Every day I was learning more and more from my Coach about the purpose of my seemingly endless training for my marathon.
> 
> One day my Coach took me on a new trail. It was a crisp fall morning and the leaves were turning colors. We saw so many miraculous sights along the wayand then I saw a something that I had been longing to see for years. Just as the morning sun was beginning to riseI saw the finish line. I took my Coachs handand in that instant, I had the ability to run faster than I have ever run before. I was sprinting. It was an amazing feelingI was soaring on eagles wings. And in that moment, I remembered an important life lesson that my Coach had taught me, I can do all things through Him who gives me strength (Philippians 4:13).
> I will never forget the glorious moment when I crossed over the finish lineand I was bestowed with the gold medal of motherhood. It was surreal. I rejoiced in this beautiful victory and at the same time I felt completely unworthy to receive this honor. I gazed at my Coachs face with tears of joy in my eyes and the deepest gratitude in my heartand all I could whisper was something He had once told me, I have fought the good fight, I have finished the race, I have kept the faith (2 Timothy 4:7).
> 
> I am still running with my Coach. And no matter where you are in your own raceI hope you will never forget these words from our loving and faithful Heavenly Coach from Hebrews 12:1-3, which says:
> 
> Let us run with perseverance the race marked out for us. 2 Let us fix our eyes on Jesus, the author and perfecter of our faith, who for the joy set before him endured the cross, scorning its shame, and sat down at the right hand of the throne of God. 3 Consider him who endured such opposition from sinful men, so that you will not grow weary and lose heart.
> 
> --By Christy Nueman

WOW


----------



## me222

Amanda, praying for you. For guidance and for a child for you and your husband. 

How is everyone? things seem quiet here at the moment?


----------



## Godsjewel

A God of Paradoxes

As for you, you meant evil against me, but God meant it for good...
Genesis 50:20


Infertility can be such a confusing time of your life. Nothing is turning out the way you planned. It can seem like God is doing everything just the exact opposite of the way you are praying. What does it all mean? Satan will try to convince you that God has abandoned you. Hell try his slimy best to persuade you that God doesnt even remember that you exist. Do confusing times mean that God has forgotten you and simply doesnt work for your good? Does it mean He doesnt care? Nothing could be further from the truth.

Have you ever thought about what a God of paradoxes we serve? He can take a great hurt in your heart to bring great comfort. Only He knows how to take an excruciating sorrow and replace it with outlandish joy. Have you ever considered that God knows how to take the devastation you feel from your infertility, and use it to show you how much He really, truly loves you? Lets examine the track record of our God of Paradoxes:

God used a virgin girl to be the mother of the Messiah.
Behold, the virgin shall be with child and shall bear a Son, and they shall call His name Immanuel, which translated means, God with us.
Matthew 1:22

God uses your weakness to show you His strength.
For when I am weak, then I am strong.
2 Corinthians 12:10

God uses foolishness to display His wisdom.
But God chose the foolish things of the world to shame the wise; 
1 Corinthians 1:27

God used the death of His Child to give you life.
For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in Him shall not perish but have everlasting life.
John 3:16

God used the guilty to showcase His forgiveness. 
"Teacher, this woman was caught in the act of adultery. In the Law Moses commanded us to stone such women. Now what do you say?" ... 
"Then neither do I condemn you," Jesus declared. "Go now and leave your life of sin."
John 8:4-5, 11

God used an infertile couple to populate the world.
No longer shall your name be called Abram, But your name shall be Abraham; for I have made you the father of a multitude of nations. I will make you exceedingly fruitful, and I will make nations of you, and kings will come forth from you...As for Sarai your wife, you shall not call her name Sarai, but Sarah shall be her name. I will bless her, and indeed I will give you a son by her. Then I will bless her, and she shall be a mother of nations; kings of peoples will come from her.
Genesis 17:5-6,15-16

God takes Satans best efforts to destroy you, and uses them for your good.
As for you, you meant evil against me, but God meant it for good..
Genesis 50:20

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> Amanda, praying for you. For guidance and for a child for you and your husband.
> 
> How is everyone? things seem quiet here at the moment?

I'm doing good! I'm enjoying the change of weather and really looking forward to the holidays :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

I just love that my name is in the scripture and praying that what He did for Sarah, He will also do for me...hopefully not in my old age :haha:


Gods Perfect Timing

Then the LORD took note of Sarah as He had said, and the LORD did for Sarah as He had promised. So Sarah conceived and bore a son to Abraham in his old age, at the appointed time of which God had spoken to him. Genesis 21:1-2

Is anything too difficult for the Lord? Is the creation of a child in a barren womb too hard for God? No! Is the adoption of a parentless child to the specifically predestined family too hard for God? No! Is a fulfilled, contented happy life without children too hard for God? No! Is peace for the childless couple too hard for God? No! Is God receiving glory through this difficult experience too difficult for God? No!

When Sarah heard the Lord say that she would conceive a child in her old age, she laughed and then denied it when confronted. Why? She was afraid--probably afraid that she had been caught and may have feared the consequences. We all get afraid through our infertility: afraid of the toll on our marriage, relationships with friends and family, afraid of dying a lonely old person with no children or grandchildren, afraid of missing out on the joys of pregnancy or parenting. If fear haunts you, maybe you feel a little like Sarah did. Fear rises when the end of the cycle looms, so we laugh and pretend everything is okay. Okay, so it didnt work this month. Thats fine. We have a trip planned anyway. I wouldnt want to be sick over the holidays. All the while the fear of holding your child only in your hearts and not in your arms grips you tighter and tighter.

Jump over to Genesis 21:1-2. The time had come. Sarahs barren womb was about to spring to life! The Lord took note of Sarah as He had said and the Lord did for Sarah as He had promised. God gave them Isaac at the appointed time. This is such a beautiful example of Gods ultimate wisdom. He knew the absolute, exact time that Isaac needed to be conceived. Not one day early, not even one month too late. 

But Sarah was 90! Wasnt that too late? Not even one millisecond! God knew exactly what child would be conceived each and every cycle. He knew exactly when to allow conception to occur to achieve His perfect plan. Through Abraham and Isaacs lineage came the earthly family of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. Look at the people affected by Isaac! What if he had been born to Abraham and Sarah in their 20s and 30s when they probably felt he should have been? That child would not have been the same person! Everything would have been different! 

Perhaps thats what God is waiting on with you and your family. Perhaps Hes waiting on just the right time to bring just the right child into your womb. Perhaps Hes waiting for just the right adoption to go through to bring just the exact child He has planned for you to love, nurture and raise in your heritage. Perhaps Hes waiting until just the right time to give you the peace you need to know that its okay to stop trying. Whatever His plan, as He reveals to you what you need, you can rest in the assurance that His plans are perfect, His timing is impeccable, and His heart and love for you are unfathomable.

Taken from Baby Hunger: Biblical Encouragement for Those Struggling with Infertility by Beth Forbus (c) 2003


----------



## No Doubt

Ladies I just want to say thank you for your prayers. We had our scan today, a couple days late, but our love bug was there and perfect. I was nervous and afraid and a scripture that I read was Deut 31:1-8. I hope that it encourages you ladies as much as it did me!


----------



## HisGrace

Praise God! He is so awesome.


----------



## Godsjewel

The Best Laid Plans

The mind of man plans his way,
But the LORD directs his steps.
Proverbs 16:9

Many plans are in a mans heart,
But the counsel of the LORD will stand.
Proverbs 19:21

When you stood at an altar as an excited bride and gazed lovingly at the handsome groom at your side, what plans had you laid for your future? You had probably spent hours coordinating every minute detail of your wedding plans, down to the specific color of the napkins at the reception. The honeymoon was planned and was the perfect get-away for the perfect newlyweds. Your future couldnt look brighter! You had the jobs you had always dreamed of, and you were moving up the career ladders just as you had planned. Everything was going just as you always knew it would. Life was unfolding beautifully, until you tried to get pregnant. 

Just as you had done with everything else, you planned just when you wanted to have a baby. You knew just when you want to conceive and had no reason to believe it would happen outside of your timing. Small delays at the onset were no reason for concern, but months turned to years and your plans fell apart. What was happening? Why wouldnt God allow you to have a baby when so many others conceive so easily? Didnt He know you wanted a baby more than you desired your next breath? Why is it that the dream most precious to you is the one that seems most out of reach? 

Infertility can cause such a crisis in your faith! It can make you feel that God has abandoned you and has nothing to do with you anymore. You may have sensed His presence in such a real way in your life, but now it seems that He is nowhere to be found. How ironic it is that just when we believe God is so far away, He is really so close and is directing our steps!

You may think the casual meeting of a new friend at church is happenstance, until you find that she too has experienced infertility. The Lord has ordered your steps toward someone who understands your struggle. Your Bible falls open to a Scripture that speaks to the hurt your heart feels when your period starts again. Happenstance? No. Gods counsel knows just the word you need to heal your wounded heart. In an unusual move, you turn on the television just in time to see an interview with a local doctor who specializes in the disease youve been diagnosed with. The Lord has ordered your steps toward a physician who has the expertise you need. You pray about being able to conceive, yet you feel the Lord whispering to your heart about adoption. His counsel to your heart is wise. If He had allowed you to follow the plan you had designed for your life, you would miss out on the blessings He has designed for you. He loves you enough to allow you to escape your own plans and lead you in the way He lovingly designed for you--even if that plan involves infertility.

God has a mighty plan for your life. Plans to prosper you and not harm you. Plans to give you hope and a future. (Jeremiah 29:11) When you come to the manifestation of the plan He has for you, I believe youll look with gratitude at the journey He has brought you through and youll feel blessed.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Dynamicmae

Trust Him Through the Process 

We often think of trusting God for things we need or want, but a true relationship of trust in God extends beyond trusting Him just to get something. We need to learn to trust Him through the process of attaining those things we desire.

There was a time in my life when I focused intensely on trusting God for things, saying, 'I want this, God,' and 'I need such-and-such, God.' He began to show me that getting all those things was not the most important issue in my life.

He wanted to teach me how to trust Him enough to walk through situations with stability and with a good attitude on a consistent basis. He needed me to learn that He may not always rescue us when we want to get out of circumstances, but He is always with us as we walk through them.

God does not always deliver us from everything when we think He should, but He is always with us. Today, instead of focusing on just the end result, realize that God is with you now. He is near to you, so trust Him to walk with you through the process.

Prayer Starter: God, I am so glad that You are with me now. I don't just trust You to give me things, but I trust You through the process of life.

Joyce Meyer.


----------



## me222

Godsjewel said:


> A God of Paradoxes
> 
> As for you, you meant evil against me, but God meant it for good...
> Genesis 50:20
> 
> 
> Infertility can be such a confusing time of your life. Nothing is turning out the way you planned. It can seem like God is doing everything just the exact opposite of the way you are praying. What does it all mean? Satan will try to convince you that God has abandoned you. Hell try his slimy best to persuade you that God doesnt even remember that you exist. Do confusing times mean that God has forgotten you and simply doesnt work for your good? Does it mean He doesnt care? Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> Have you ever thought about what a God of paradoxes we serve? He can take a great hurt in your heart to bring great comfort. Only He knows how to take an excruciating sorrow and replace it with outlandish joy. Have you ever considered that God knows how to take the devastation you feel from your infertility, and use it to show you how much He really, truly loves you? Lets examine the track record of our God of Paradoxes:
> 
> God used a virgin girl to be the mother of the Messiah.
> Behold, the virgin shall be with child and shall bear a Son, and they shall call His name Immanuel, which translated means, God with us.
> Matthew 1:22
> 
> God uses your weakness to show you His strength.
> For when I am weak, then I am strong.
> 2 Corinthians 12:10
> 
> God uses foolishness to display His wisdom.
> But God chose the foolish things of the world to shame the wise;
> 1 Corinthians 1:27
> 
> God used the death of His Child to give you life.
> For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in Him shall not perish but have everlasting life.
> John 3:16
> 
> God used the guilty to showcase His forgiveness.
> "Teacher, this woman was caught in the act of adultery. In the Law Moses commanded us to stone such women. Now what do you say?" ...
> "Then neither do I condemn you," Jesus declared. "Go now and leave your life of sin."
> John 8:4-5, 11
> 
> God used an infertile couple to populate the world.
> No longer shall your name be called Abram, But your name shall be Abraham; for I have made you the father of a multitude of nations. I will make you exceedingly fruitful, and I will make nations of you, and kings will come forth from you...As for Sarai your wife, you shall not call her name Sarai, but Sarah shall be her name. I will bless her, and indeed I will give you a son by her. Then I will bless her, and she shall be a mother of nations; kings of peoples will come from her.
> Genesis 17:5-6,15-16
> 
> God takes Satans best efforts to destroy you, and uses them for your good.
> As for you, you meant evil against me, but God meant it for good..
> Genesis 50:20
> 
> -Beth Forbus

Thanks so much for putting this up, Sarah! Last night I was questioning whether God really works for our good. Like, doesn't He work for His glory? Does that mean for our good too? Anyway, I need to be reminded that He loves me and wants what's best and He's Sovereign even in this broken world where our bodies are broken and in need of healing. He works all things together for our good. Thanks for the reminder. 
I thought I was coping fine with not being able to conceive as yet- until last night when I had a melt down about it all. I got to keep bringing it to Jesus' feet. His timing is best, His guidance is best. 

I've also been wondering about adoption. but, it's so hard to do in Australia. Even if my dh and I get pregnant and have a child- I'd still like to adopt. Am also thinking more about this since dh just found out his sperm count is a bit low. They'll re-test him next month to see how it's going again. I have a pelvic ultrasound next Monday..eek! Not sure whether it's internal or not..I think I shall call up and ask so I know what to expect. 

Anyway, sorry for ranting. I hope you all are having a great and relaxing weekend. Praying that we all keep remembering Jesus and that He knows what's best.


----------



## Godsjewel

Dynamicmae said:


> Trust Him Through the Process
> 
> We often think of trusting God for things we need or want, but a true relationship of trust in God extends beyond trusting Him just to get something. We need to learn to trust Him through the process of attaining those things we desire.
> 
> There was a time in my life when I focused intensely on trusting God for things, saying, 'I want this, God,' and 'I need such-and-such, God.' He began to show me that getting all those things was not the most important issue in my life.
> 
> He wanted to teach me how to trust Him enough to walk through situations with stability and with a good attitude on a consistent basis. He needed me to learn that He may not always rescue us when we want to get out of circumstances, but He is always with us as we walk through them.
> 
> God does not always deliver us from everything when we think He should, but He is always with us. Today, instead of focusing on just the end result, realize that God is with you now. He is near to you, so trust Him to walk with you through the process.
> 
> Prayer Starter: God, I am so glad that You are with me now. I don't just trust You to give me things, but I trust You through the process of life.
> 
> Joyce Meyer.

Thank you! I love Joyce Meyer :thumbup:


----------



## tulip11

hey 
again I am out this month bcz today I am 9 dpo having spotting but strange thing is that today my temp rise again


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for putting this up, Sarah! Last night I was questioning whether God really works for our good. Like, doesn't He work for His glory? Does that mean for our good too? Anyway, I need to be reminded that He loves me and wants what's best and He's Sovereign even in this broken world where our bodies are broken and in need of healing. He works all things together for our good. Thanks for the reminder.
> I thought I was coping fine with not being able to conceive as yet- until last night when I had a melt down about it all. I got to keep bringing it to Jesus' feet. His timing is best, His guidance is best.
> 
> I've also been wondering about adoption. but, it's so hard to do in Australia. Even if my dh and I get pregnant and have a child- I'd still like to adopt. Am also thinking more about this since dh just found out his sperm count is a bit low. They'll re-test him next month to see how it's going again. I have a pelvic ultrasound next Monday..eek! Not sure whether it's internal or not..I think I shall call up and ask so I know what to expect.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for ranting. I hope you all are having a great and relaxing weekend. Praying that we all keep remembering Jesus and that He knows what's best.
> 
> It's kinda crazy the things we question while going through this journey. During this time is when we really need to exercise our faith and trust in the one who can do abundantly more than we could ever think possible.
> 
> That's so awesome that you want to adopt, I know God has placed this desire in many couples hearts and I pray that when the time is right, God will bring the right child to your life :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Godsjewel

...Choose for yourselves today whom you will serve;...but as for me and my house, we will serve the LORD.
Joshua 24:15

As American citizens we are blessed with amazing gifts. Despite all her faults and failures, our land has been blessed by Gods hand, and by virtue of our citizenship, we are given a chance to voice our choice for leadership. In the coming days, we will have the duty and privilege to exercise our right to voice our choice. What a blessed and heavy responsibility placed on the shoulders of us all!

As members of the involuntary sorority of the infertile, many choices are taken away from us. The choice of when to have children and even how they are conceived is replaced with fervent prayers to Heaven that a child will even be conceived. The loss of control felt by the woman who faces the possibility of unwanted childlessness can be overwhelming! This is not the life I wanted! This is not the dream I chose! However, there is a choice that is never taken from you, no matter how difficult your struggle with infertility grows. You must choose who you will serve.

Infertility is so hard! It affects every aspect of your life, from the intimate life you enjoy with your spouse to your finances to your relationships with friends, family and even with God. Baby hunger can become the dictator of your emotions, your thoughts and your actions if you will allow it to. Will you choose to serve the God who loves you, who has a mighty plan for your life, or will you choose to bow to infertilitys sorrow and frustration? Choose this day to serve the Lord! Will you allow infertility to convince you that God has forgotten you and doesnt know your name, or will you choose to serve the God who loves you so much that He says to you, I have inscribed you on the palms of my hands? (Isaiah 49:16) Is the weight of an empty cradle enough to crush your heart, or will you choose to cast your cares on the One who cares for you more than anyone ever, ever has? (1 Peter 5:7) 

It may not be easy to always turn the hurt and frustration over to the God who has allowed you to walk this path. Perhaps thats why Joshua told the people of Israel to choose who they would serve. It may be a conscious decision you have to make every day, but even if it is, choose to trust God to bring you through the trial of infertility. Choose to trust Him through the negative pregnancy tests. Choose to trust Him when others get pregnant while you wait. Choose to serve Him. It will be a choice youll never, ever regret. 

Choose this day whom you will serve! Choose to serve the Lord!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

Gardening Tips for the Heart
Weeds

There is a small flower bed right outside the front door of my home. I usually kill just about anything I have ever tried to grow, but miraculously, I had one plant grow taller than anything else in my flower bed. It was kind of nice to have something actually thrive. The brutal heat of summer had roasted everything that had tried to survive in my yard, but the milder temps of fall had gently coaxed this beauty out of the soil. Every time Id pull out of my driveway, Id notice it getting taller and taller. I didnt even have to do anything to it! It was growing on its own. I know next to nothing about gardening of any kind, so I had to ask for some help in keeping it looking nice, and I couldnt wait for the gardener to come. It would be cool to hear someone else brag on my nice, big plant.

The worker arrived at my house and got busy. He was digging around the edges, and really kind of looked like an overgrown kid playing in the dirt. I went inside for a moment to get something and when I came back outside, youll never believe what I saw. My beautiful plant was uprooted and lying on the driveway! Oh, the horror! He killed the one plant I was able to grow. I wanted him to put it back! Re-plant that bush! I can only imagine the expression on my face when I asked him why in the world he pulled up my pretty plant when it was the healthiest one in the entire flower bed? His response? You mean that giant weed, lady?

A weed? The plant I was letting grow so large in my flower bed was actually a weed? A weed that was choking the life out of the flowers that were supposed to be growing there? 

What are the emotions that choke the life out of you?

Do you struggle with jealousy? No matter the specifics of your story, it seems that every woman who struggles with baby hunger relates stories of how she sees other women around her with bulging pregnant bellies and her own tears begin to flow. Its hard to see people around you conceive easily as you remain childless. Perhaps you have a harder time dealing with anger. Youve become angry with God because He hasnt given you a child, or youre angry with family and friends who dont understand your hurt. Left unresolved, these negative emotions can grow wildly like the weed in my flower bed. You may look okay on the outside, but inwardly, the life is being choked out of you. 

So what do we do with the emotional weeds growing in our hearts? Do what the gardener did. Pull them up by the roots and dont let them grow any more! Scripture is full of gardening tips to help us know how to rid our hearts of destructive emotions that will destroy our hearts. This weeks devotions will focus on Gardening Tips for the Heart. Well learn what to do to rid the garden of our hearts of the weeds that choke the life out of us. Tomorrow well find out what to do when anger has taken root. Be sure to join us!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## genesismarie

hey ladies sorry i have been such a stranger i have been super swamped with school but i wanted to come to you ladies and put in a prayer request......recently the lord spoke to me while praying about ttc he told me "pray without doubt" i have always struggled with this.worrying over something and giving it to the lord just to take it back and worry over it some more. especially when it comes to ttc. i have been trying to follow the lords instructions but then the enemy comes in and taunts me and tells me things like " you dont deserve another child, you failed with your first so you cant possibly do any better" it seems like a contant battle....i guess what im asking for is strength to follow the lords instruction and strength in faith and strength to resist the enemies lies

sorry for the rant girls but thanks for reading and the prayers in advance 
-genesis marie


----------



## me222

Hi Genesis Marie, I'm praying for you that you will trust God no matter what. In Jesus, He has covered all our wrongdoings. He doesn't look at them in judgment no more when we accept Jesus as our Master and Rescuer. So, flee from the devil's accusations by using God's Word. 
May Jesus be your strength and Help through this. I pray this for all of us as we all deal with our hurts in this ttc journey. 
Much love to all my sisters on here. How is everyone? It seems like the thread just keeps getting quieter? Perhaps it;s because of Christmas coming up? Hope you're all doing okay.


----------



## genesismarie

me222 said:


> Hi Genesis Marie, I'm praying for you that you will trust God no matter what. In Jesus, He has covered all our wrongdoings. He doesn't look at them in judgment no more when we accept Jesus as our Master and Rescuer. So, flee from the devil's accusations by using God's Word.
> May Jesus be your strength and Help through this. I pray this for all of us as we all deal with our hurts in this ttc journey.
> Much love to all my sisters on here. How is everyone? It seems like the thread just keeps getting quieter? Perhaps it;s because of Christmas coming up? Hope you're all doing okay.

thank you so much i been doing alot of soul searching and spending alot of QT with the lord.that is really getting me through just staying as close as i possibly can to the lord. hes really working on me at the moment but thank you for your words and prayers


----------



## Godsjewel

genesismarie said:


> me222 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Genesis Marie, I'm praying for you that you will trust God no matter what. In Jesus, He has covered all our wrongdoings. He doesn't look at them in judgment no more when we accept Jesus as our Master and Rescuer. So, flee from the devil's accusations by using God's Word.
> May Jesus be your strength and Help through this. I pray this for all of us as we all deal with our hurts in this ttc journey.
> Much love to all my sisters on here. How is everyone? It seems like the thread just keeps getting quieter? Perhaps it;s because of Christmas coming up? Hope you're all doing okay.
> 
> thank you so much i been doing alot of soul searching and spending alot of QT with the lord.that is really getting me through just staying as close as i possibly can to the lord. hes really working on me at the moment but thank you for your words and prayersClick to expand...

I totally agree with me222!

God sees what you've been through and doesn't hold anything against you. He loves you so much and in due time, your blessings will come...not a moment too soon or a moment too late.


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> Hi Genesis Marie, I'm praying for you that you will trust God no matter what. In Jesus, He has covered all our wrongdoings. He doesn't look at them in judgment no more when we accept Jesus as our Master and Rescuer. So, flee from the devil's accusations by using God's Word.
> May Jesus be your strength and Help through this. I pray this for all of us as we all deal with our hurts in this ttc journey.
> Much love to all my sisters on here. How is everyone? It seems like the thread just keeps getting quieter? Perhaps it;s because of Christmas coming up? Hope you're all doing okay.

AMEN SIS!!!

I know, I check this site everyday and it's not like it used to be. I know some ladies are having a hard time and have chosen not to log in because they hurt and are frustrated by the ttc process. 

I'm doing really good! God has really given me a peace that I can't explain. Sometimes it scares me because I think maybe God is taking the desire away, but then there are those days when I know the desire is still there.

How are you?


----------



## Godsjewel

Gardening Tips for the Heart
Weeding Out Anger

Anger is a difficult emotion to deal with in our journey through infertility, and it must be weeded out of the garden of your heart or it will burn your entire garden down. It can start out as a spark but it can grow to a raging forest fire. A coworker may think shes being supportive when she says Just relax, honey! Itll happen! All shes done is prove she just doesnt get it. A flicker of anger flashes in your heart. You go through your day at work, but every moment is focused on getting the results of your latest round of blood work. When you call your husband to tell him what the doctor said, you realize your husband didnt even remember that you had blood drawn. That spark just grew into a flame. Youre so furious by the time you both get home from work that you dont even want to look at him. Your anger is growing more and more by the moment. You feel like your head is literally going to explode.

What does the Bible say about anger? Is it a sin? Certainly not. We know that for several reasons, not the least of which is that Scripture records multiples instances of the anger of God and also at least two situations during Jesus time on earth in which He became angry. Ephesians 4:26 says Be angry, and yet do not sin; We know anger is not a sin. So if anger is not a sin, why does it have to be dealt with? If the Bible says anger is not a sin, why cant you just rant and rave every time someone makes you angry with an insensitive remark about your infertility?

Because the Bible also says anger can lead to sin, and that the person of great anger will pay a penalty (Proverbs 19:19). Your heavenly Father doesnt want you being consumed by the flames of your anger so Hes given you a fire extinguisher in His Word. Its found in Psalm 37:8:

Cease from anger, forsake wrath.

Sounds simple enough, right? How do you just cease from anger and forsake wrath? Lets look at the original meanings of the words to see if we can gain some insight. The original Hebrew word translated forsake in Psalm 37:8 is azab, meaning to put distance between in a spiritual or intellectual sense. The original Hebrew word translated as wrath is chemah, meaning  wrath, heat, rage or anger. Denotes strong emotional state. Often associated with jealousy. Doesnt that describe what it feels like when infertility induced anger rears its ugly head? It seems like David, the writer of Psalm 37, really understood what it feels like to be angry.

Imagine your anger being a raging fire. The chemah of wrath, heat, rage and anger is blazing up at your feet. A flame of hurt shoots up as someone else announces a pregnancy. The heat of jealousy burns hot as you receive another invitation to another baby shower. Anger builds with every crackle of the flame. What do you do?

According to the instruction given in Psalm 37:8, we must make a conscious decision to intellectually and spiritually put a distance between ourselves and our anger. We have to give the hurtful situations to God and let Him heal the hurts. God, intellectually, I know my co-worker was trying to support me, even though she said the wrong thing. Im not going to let anger destroy me. God, I know my husband cares about our infertility. I choose to forgive his mistake and not let this anger cause a problem we dont need. Isnt it interesting that Scripture doesnt instruct us to try to resolve these type situations with an emotional fire extinguisher? Could it be because our faith and our feelings dont always agree? Choose to put distance between yourself and your anger in a spiritual or intellectual sense, because your emotions may not be so willing to comply.

God loves you, friend! He put fire extinguishers throughout His Word to help you deal with the fires of anger. Is it easy to deal with? Not even a little bit! But if anger is a problem you are struggling with as you journey through infertility, commit the struggle to the Lord. He will help you extinguish its flames in your heart.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## me222

Godsjewel said:


> me222 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Genesis Marie, I'm praying for you that you will trust God no matter what. In Jesus, He has covered all our wrongdoings. He doesn't look at them in judgment no more when we accept Jesus as our Master and Rescuer. So, flee from the devil's accusations by using God's Word.
> May Jesus be your strength and Help through this. I pray this for all of us as we all deal with our hurts in this ttc journey.
> Much love to all my sisters on here. How is everyone? It seems like the thread just keeps getting quieter? Perhaps it;s because of Christmas coming up? Hope you're all doing okay.
> 
> AMEN SIS!!!
> 
> I know, I check this site everyday and it's not like it used to be. I know some ladies are having a hard time and have chosen not to log in because they hurt and are frustrated by the ttc process.
> 
> I'm doing really good! God has really given me a peace that I can't explain. Sometimes it scares me because I think maybe God is taking the desire away, but then there are those days when I know the desire is still there.
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...

Yeah, I thought it was getting really quiet. I used to not be on so much- but am finding I need this thread more and more as I struggle as each month goes by...22 months now, I think. Which isn't long compared to others, but it still hurts. 
I used to get on here about every 3 weeks or so and there was always so much to catch up on..but now, people are no longer getting on. I hope they're okay and will be praying for comfort and guidance and provision for each one. I want to stick together as sisters in the Lord so we can walk this difficult road together in prayer and support of each other. But, I do understand that it can be too much to get on the Baby and Bump site and even just see the word "baby.." 

Praise God He's given you such a peace! May his perfect will be done. How's your lovely daughter going? And, work? 

I'm going okay. Another Friday melt-down of stressing about the future, my health, ttc, and work. I need to keep surrendering to Jesus and know, truly know in my heart that yes, He is Sovereign, and yes, He loves me. 
I'm coming closer to telling my closest friend about this journey my dh and I are on. I just want prayer from friends for help and provision from God. I don't think it's right to travel this road alone, so to speak. I shouldn't hide my hurts no more...but, it's so difficult to tell friends because I don't want them to worry all the time that they may hurt me by talkig about their children, pregnancies, etc. How'd you go about telling your friends and family about your struggles? I esp. don't want to tell my Mum as she will worry for me and start thinking it's genetic and is her fault or something...

Anyway, enough of my rambling. What has God been teaching each one of you on here?


----------



## BRK06

Hi ladies! I hope you all are well! 
Genesis Marie, I am praying for you Sweetie! :hugs: I know this is so hard... I don't believe for a minute that our Father feels you don't deserve a baby because of your past! (I've struggled with this line of thinking also) He's a God of love and second chances. We've given our lives and hearts to Him, now we just wait patiently for the blessings He has to give. Not always an easy thing, but worth it in the end!

As for me, well, we've had 2 members of our extended family go Home to our Lord this week. It's been sort of crazy trying to get flights for funerals and all that. Please keep us in prayer! 

I'm so glad to have you ladies! Even when I'm absent and when the thread is quiet, I remember you in prayer! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## BRK06

me222 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me222 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Genesis Marie, I'm praying for you that you will trust God no matter what. In Jesus, He has covered all our wrongdoings. He doesn't look at them in judgment no more when we accept Jesus as our Master and Rescuer. So, flee from the devil's accusations by using God's Word.
> May Jesus be your strength and Help through this. I pray this for all of us as we all deal with our hurts in this ttc journey.
> Much love to all my sisters on here. How is everyone? It seems like the thread just keeps getting quieter? Perhaps it;s because of Christmas coming up? Hope you're all doing okay.
> 
> AMEN SIS!!!
> 
> I know, I check this site everyday and it's not like it used to be. I know some ladies are having a hard time and have chosen not to log in because they hurt and are frustrated by the ttc process.
> 
> I'm doing really good! God has really given me a peace that I can't explain. Sometimes it scares me because I think maybe God is taking the desire away, but then there are those days when I know the desire is still there.
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I thought it was getting really quiet. I used to not be on so much- but am finding I need this thread more and more as I struggle as each month goes by...22 months now, I think. Which isn't long compared to others, but it still hurts.
> I used to get on here about every 3 weeks or so and there was always so much to catch up on..but now, people are no longer getting on. I hope they're okay and will be praying for comfort and guidance and provision for each one. I want to stick together as sisters in the Lord so we can walk this difficult road together in prayer and support of each other. But, I do understand that it can be too much to get on the Baby and Bump site and even just see the word "baby.."
> 
> Praise God He's given you such a peace! May his perfect will be done. How's your lovely daughter going? And, work?
> 
> I'm going okay. Another Friday melt-down of stressing about the future, my health, ttc, and work. I need to keep surrendering to Jesus and know, truly know in my heart that yes, He is Sovereign, and yes, He loves me.
> I'm coming closer to telling my closest friend about this journey my dh and I are on. I just want prayer from friends for help and provision from God. I don't think it's right to travel this road alone, so to speak. I shouldn't hide my hurts no more...but, it's so difficult to tell friends because I don't want them to worry all the time that they may hurt me by talkig about their children, pregnancies, etc. How'd you go about telling your friends and family about your struggles? I esp. don't want to tell my Mum as she will worry for me and start thinking it's genetic and is her fault or something...
> 
> Anyway, enough of my rambling. What has God been teaching each one of you on here?Click to expand...

We haven't told a bunch of people either... I've talked about this with my little sister (we talk about EVERYTHING), my cousin that went through her own infertility struggle and my cousin that lives here after she found out about my miscarriage (poor girl... I thought I had scared her off after my impromptu "meltdown-unload" session! :haha: She took it like a champ though! )
I felt bad dumping this on people because you're right, it can make things weird sometimes! It does help to have people to talk to, though, so if you think she can handle it, go for it! Plus, we always have each other on here too :)


----------



## BRK06

Overflowing with thankfulness to our Lord who holds me close to His heart! He's got us no matter the storms in life :)

This song is stuck in my head today:

You Lift Me Up- The Afters

You lift me up with your love (x3)
You lift me up

Waiting for the sunrise
Waiting for the day
Waiting for a sign
That I'm where You want me to be

You know my heart is heavy
And the hurt is deep
But when I feel like giving up
You're reminding me
That we all fall down sometimes
But when I hit the ground

(Chorus)
You lift me up when I am weak
Your arms wrap around me
Your love catches me 
So I'm letting go
You lift me up when I can't see
Your heart is all that I need
Your love carries me 
So I'm letting go

You lift me up with your love (x3)
You lift me up

I know I'm not perfect
I know I make mistakes
I know that I have let you down
But You love me the same

And when I'm surrounded
When I lose my way
When I'm crying out and falling down
You are here to 

Chorus

I can see the dawn is breaking
I am feeling overtaken with Your love
With Your love
I don't know what I can offer
In this moment I surrender to Your love
To your love

You lift me up when I am weak
Your arms wrap around me
Your love catches me so I'm letting go

Chorus

I can see the dawn is breaking
I am feeling overtaken with Your love, with Your love

You lift me up with Your love (x3)
You lift me up


----------



## beckysprayer

Praying for all of you lovely ladies! I've been busy, but haven been reading on my phone during my spare time and praying for y'all along the way. :hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

Appreciate your prayers and advice...

My husband and I are facing a difficult decision. We have our appointment with FS on Monday 11th December to discover the cause of DH infertility (azoospermia). We need to know if he is making sperm but there is a blockage or if there are just no sperm at all.

Medically, there are procedures where the Dr will use a needle (somewhat randomly it seems) on both testes to see if there are any sperm within. If there are they can 'clean' the sperm through a spinning machine and freeze them for IUI or IVF at a later date.

It is quite expensive, painful, uncomfortable, invasive and not guaranteed of success.

Our decision is whether to go ahead with this medical option to ttc or to give up and just leave it in the hands of God. After last nights discussion we are thinking of not going down the medical path. I just don't want to make this decision blindly.

My fear is that by deciding not to pursue medical assistance we are deciding not to have children. I know that God can do the miraculous and heal my husband but will He?


----------



## BRK06

beckysprayer said:


> Praying for all of you lovely ladies! I've been busy, but haven been reading on my phone during my spare time and praying for y'all along the way. :hugs:

Good to hear from you Hon! :)
Praying that you are well! :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

Just checking in with all of you lovely ladies!

Nothing really new going on here! I am awaiting my period so I can be sent off to the lab for a slew of tests sure to make me feel like a lab rat! 

How is everybody else?!


----------



## Godsjewel

Gardening Tips for the Heart
Depression

When you gaze at the garden of your heart, what do you see? Do you brightly colored blooms? Do you see a trellis with beautiful flowering vines? Perhaps your hurting heart hosts a Charlie Brown Christmas Tree.

In the Christmas classic that many of us grew up on before there were 24 hour cartoon channels, Charlie Brown chooses the lone, remaining Christmas tree from the lot that is so sad and pitiful it cannot even hold up under the weight of one ornament. Eventually, Linus wraps his blanket around the base of the tree, the kids decorate it and the little tree begins to flourish because of the love shown by Charlie Brown and company. Has the weight of infertility caused your sad heart to bend and nearly break, much like the weight of the ornament on the branches of the pitiful, little tree?

Tears are a constant companion to the woman who carries the weight of infertility on her shoulders. They seem to show up at the most inconvenient times. Youre a professional who has her career on track, yet youre fighting back tears in a business meeting because youve just started another period. An ornament weighing down your little tree. You try to maintain relationships with friends youve loved for years, but had to make up an excuse to leave the last dinner party you attended because another friend announced her pregnancy. You cried all the way home while the rest of your peers celebrated. Another heavy ornament weighing down your sad, little tree.

Do you feel as if you are the only one who cries so? Rest assured that yours are not solitary tears! Infertility is a difficult journey to travel and most of us travel it with tears. We even see this recorded in Gods Word:

"Hannah, why do you weep and why do you not eat and why is your heart sad?...
1 Samuel 1:8

There is good reason to believe that Hannah was not merely sad, but that she was depressed. She cried much, she refused to eat, and her struggle continued for years. Her heart hurt so badly over not being able to conceive a baby. This wasnt merely an inconvenience or something that irritated her. This was a true grief, a life changing sorrow. When she was accused by the priest of being drunk, she told him she was pouring out her heart to the Lord out of her great anguish and grief. Can you relate to any of Hannahs feeling of depression and sorrow?

There are a few things to take note of here. Notice that even when Hannahs husband didnt know what to do for her, (Am I not better to you than ten sons? 1 Samuel 1:8), and people around her didnt understand why she was so upset just because she couldnt get pregnant (Eli thought she was drunk...1 Samuel 1:13), God understood her sorrow and remembered her (The LORD remembered her... 1 Samuel 1:19). God never condemned her for her sadness. He never told her to relax or to get over it. He never got angry at her because she wasnt being grateful for all the good things she already had in her life. He never even told her she should just adopt. 2 Corinthians 7:6 says He is God, who comforts the depressed. 

If infertility has caused your heart to feel depressed, let God comfort you today. Let His love wrap around you like Linus blanket. Let His love transform you and heal the hurt of your heart. There is no doubt that the hurt of infertility is legitimate. It is a real hurt. Gods comfort is a real comfort. He understands the hurt of your heart when you cannot even find the words to describe how deep the pain goes, or why it hurts when you see an empty high chair in a restaurant. He is the God of all comfort. He can even comfort the hurt that infertility brings. Let Him comfort the sadness in your heart today.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

Shellvz said:


> Appreciate your prayers and advice...
> 
> My husband and I are facing a difficult decision. We have our appointment with FS on Monday 11th December to discover the cause of DH infertility (azoospermia). We need to know if he is making sperm but there is a blockage or if there are just no sperm at all.
> 
> Medically, there are procedures where the Dr will use a needle (somewhat randomly it seems) on both testes to see if there are any sperm within. If there are they can 'clean' the sperm through a spinning machine and freeze them for IUI or IVF at a later date.
> 
> It is quite expensive, painful, uncomfortable, invasive and not guaranteed of success.
> 
> Our decision is whether to go ahead with this medical option to ttc or to give up and just leave it in the hands of God. After last nights discussion we are thinking of not going down the medical path. I just don't want to make this decision blindly.
> 
> My fear is that by deciding not to pursue medical assistance we are deciding not to have children. I know that God can do the miraculous and heal my husband but will He?

Will definitely keep you in prayer :hugs:

I know it's hard to go back and forth whether or not to go through procedures and fertility treatment, it's something you want to go to God in prayer with your hubby. I believe God will lead you both down the path He has for you.

As for me, my husband and I both feel at peace with no longer seeing a fertility specialist, no more meds, ultrasounds, blood work or ovulation testing. We have completely left it all in the hands of our Heavenly Father.


----------



## No Doubt

Shell I completely understand your fear Jun and when we made that decision I was scared too. I talked with the hubby and said I had been feeling like I was just suppose to let it all go and do nothing and he said he had been feeling the same way. So we did, well he did the first month, not me, lol, but I did after that. Even though the docs wanted to keep me on meds keep monitoring me and even went so far as to give me an ivf packet cause according to them that's what it would take, I just couldn't. You have to be having this feeling to not get assistance from somewhere. And just fall back on what you said...your God works miracles. The very fact that we are all here is honestly a miracle considering that we have seen first hand just how difficult it can be, let that encourage you. I fell pregnant just a few months after I let it all go and I truly believe that God was telling me to get out of the way. Maybe this is His way of telling you to let Him work. Only you and your hubby can make that decision, but I will say, you can't say that you know God can heal your hubbs and then say but will He. Be bold in what you claim. If God is a healer and you know that, then know that He WILL heal your hubbs. I believe it for you. I know it's hard with everything you've been through, and it seems like it may never happen, but that's how God works. He wants you to know that all you need is Him. He's the best doctor you two will ever have. Talk with your hubby some more and see what you two decide, but whatever you believe, believe it and speak it with boldness. Praying for you!


----------



## BRK06

Shellvz said:


> Appreciate your prayers and advice...
> 
> My husband and I are facing a difficult decision. We have our appointment with FS on Monday 11th December to discover the cause of DH infertility (azoospermia). We need to know if he is making sperm but there is a blockage or if there are just no sperm at all.
> 
> Medically, there are procedures where the Dr will use a needle (somewhat randomly it seems) on both testes to see if there are any sperm within. If there are they can 'clean' the sperm through a spinning machine and freeze them for IUI or IVF at a later date.
> 
> It is quite expensive, painful, uncomfortable, invasive and not guaranteed of success.
> 
> Our decision is whether to go ahead with this medical option to ttc or to give up and just leave it in the hands of God. After last nights discussion we are thinking of not going down the medical path. I just don't want to make this decision blindly.
> 
> My fear is that by deciding not to pursue medical assistance we are deciding not to have children. I know that God can do the miraculous and heal my husband but will He?


Hi sweetie, I'm very sorry to hear of your difficulties. I struggled with the thought of TTC medically for a long time (2 years or so) because I was afraid it would seem to God that I was trying to take His job into my hands. Finally, it was made clear to me that no matter which method we decide to go with, God is the Creator and Giver of life! He is still very much in control of what works and what doesn't. 

I will be praying for wisdom on your decision and healing for your husband! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> Just checking in with all of you lovely ladies!
> 
> Nothing really new going on here! I am awaiting my period so I can be sent off to the lab for a slew of tests sure to make me feel like a lab rat!
> 
> How is everybody else?!


I'll be thinking of you! Let us know what you find out :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in with all of you lovely ladies!
> 
> Nothing really new going on here! I am awaiting my period so I can be sent off to the lab for a slew of tests sure to make me feel like a lab rat!
> 
> How is everybody else?!
> 
> 
> I'll be thinking of you! Let us know what you find out :hugs:Click to expand...

Awww thanks! I hope we find out something! I cannot believe we have been trying for over a year now! This time last year I was planning ways to tell my parent's I was pregnant! Had no idea it would take so long! :wacko:


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in with all of you lovely ladies!
> 
> Nothing really new going on here! I am awaiting my period so I can be sent off to the lab for a slew of tests sure to make me feel like a lab rat!
> 
> How is everybody else?!
> 
> 
> I'll be thinking of you! Let us know what you find out :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww thanks! I hope we find out something! I cannot believe we have been trying for over a year now! This time last year I was planning ways to tell my parent's I was pregnant! Had no idea it would take so long! :wacko:Click to expand...

I hear you there! I think I have a "tell everybody" scenario for every holiday by now... "If it's Christmas, I'll do this, if it's near Easter, I'll do that." :haha:


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in with all of you lovely ladies!
> 
> Nothing really new going on here! I am awaiting my period so I can be sent off to the lab for a slew of tests sure to make me feel like a lab rat!
> 
> How is everybody else?!
> 
> 
> I'll be thinking of you! Let us know what you find out :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww thanks! I hope we find out something! I cannot believe we have been trying for over a year now! This time last year I was planning ways to tell my parent's I was pregnant! Had no idea it would take so long! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I hear you there! I think I have a "tell everybody" scenario for every holiday by now... "If it's Christmas, I'll do this, if it's near Easter, I'll do that." :haha:Click to expand...

I know it is crazy! I never would have thought it would take us this long! Make me think of all those times back in the day I was so worried I might accidentally get pregnant! lol


----------



## PrincessBree

Hello Ladies,

I just wanted to drop by and share some love with you all xx

I just want you to know I am praying for you and ask that the Lord will continue to prepare your womb for that special day when He will fill it with a special gift x

I also wanted to share a wonderful testimony of a close friend of mine.She has been ntnp for 10 years.She has been convinced that because of polycystic ovaries she would never have a baby.Well I told her about Preseed and she used it for 2 months and she became pregnant after 10 YEARS.She is a labour nurse so has delivered hundreds of babies and now she is going to have her own.She has asked for me to be her doula.I am super excited for her,because she had just been booked in for all of the medical procedures and investigations and then WHAM!

It has taught me that timing is everything,when it comes to God.When He decides that it is our time then He will come through.SO as His children we can just rest in Him knowing that He has His best stored up for His children.

I pray for Gods blessing upon every lady in this group!!

Love to you all!!!!!xx


----------



## Dynamicmae

Progesterone bloods done CD24 8dpo results came back : 66.3nmol/L... YAY!!!! God is good!!! My level was only 1.6nmol/L last month!!!! On CD26 today... Feelin positive. Very hungry, craving chocolate, tired and pulling feeling in uterus..... Could all be in my head.... But feeling GOOD about this month!! Praying for all the ladies on here!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Gardening Tips for the Heart
Planting Beautiful New Flowers of Hope, Encouragement & Healing

As you face infertility, it can feel as if everything is being taken away. Your sense of stability is uprooted. The plans you made for your future do not grow as you envisioned. The garden you planted in your heart and mind hasnt turned out the way you thought it would. This week, weve learned about weeding out the things that choke the life out of you: anger, anxiety, depression. Today, lets talk about planting new seeds in your garden! Seeds of hope, encouragement and healing!

So just how to we begin to plant the seeds of hope, encouragement and healing? We follow the example of David found in 1 Samuel 30:6: ...but David encouraged himself in the LORD his God. How do we encourage ourselves in the Lord our God? Begin by meditating on the Lord and on His goodness.

This I recall to my mind,
Therefore I have hope. 
The LORD'S lovingkindnesses indeed never cease,
For His compassions never fail. 
They are new every morning;
Great is Your faithfulness. 
Lamentations 3:21-23

The writer of Lamentations recalls to his mind what the Lord has done. In other words, he thought about the lovingkindness of the Lord, how His compassions never failed him, how Gods compassions are new every morning, and how faithful God had been. If you go back and read the 20 verses preceding this passage, youll see that this mans life was not easy, yet he reminded himself of the goodness of God, therefore he had hope. He was planting seeds of encouragement in his own garden.

Perhaps your need for healing is great. You may need healing in your body or healing in your emotions. Why not commit scriptures to memory about Jesus authority and ability to heal?

But He was pierced through for our transgressions, He was crushed for our iniquities; The chastening for our well-being fell upon Him, And by His scourging we are healed.
Isaiah 53:5

After you memorize Scripture about His authority and ability to heal, why not memorize Scripture that speaks to His willingness to heal?

When He went ashore, He saw a large crowd, and felt compassion for them and healed their sick. Matthew 14:14

When he came down from the mountainside, large crowds followed him. A man with leprosy came and knelt before him and said, "Lord, if you are willing, you can make me clean."
Jesus reached out his hand and touched the man. "I am willing," he said. "Be clean!" Immediately he was cured of his leprosy.
Matthew 8:1-3

Finally, pour your heart out to God in prayer like you never have before. Im sure youve prayed about your desire to have a baby. Keep on praying. God loves interaction with you. He desires conversation with you. Keep on praying! Look what happened when Hannah kept on praying even when it must have seemed hopeless at times for her: 

I was pouring out my soul to the LORD. Do not take your servant for a wicked woman; I have been praying here out of my great anguish and grief."
1 Samuel 1:15-16

Then she went her way and ate something, and her face was no longer downcast. 1 Samuel 1:18

So continue to uproot anger and anxiety. Let the love of God dissolve depression in your heart and replace it with hope, encouragement and healing. May the garden of your heart flourish and become beautiful as you grow in Him through this season of infertility. 


May our Lord Jesus Christ himself and God our Father, who loved us and by his grace gave us eternal encouragement and good hope, encourage your hearts and strengthen you in every good deed and word. 
2 Thessalonians 2:16-17

-Beth Forbus


----------



## xxx_faithful

PrincessBree, what is preseed? i even googled it and got more confused lol. Is it friendly lube? or the whole charting and knowing your fertile lol. Thanks for your post, you know the faith you had in your friend conceiving definitely played a part in her pregnancy. When we believe and hope for the best in each other and pray for each other. God is touched by our hearts, esp when we are in pain ourselves. When God hears us praying for our friends and that they receive answered prayers, it blesses him. And in turn, he blesses us.

XXXXX :flower:





PrincessBree said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to drop by and share some love with you all xx
> 
> I just want you to know I am praying for you and ask that the Lord will continue to prepare your womb for that special day when He will fill it with a special gift x
> 
> I also wanted to share a wonderful testimony of a close friend of mine.She has been ntnp for 10 years.She has been convinced that because of polycystic ovaries she would never have a baby.Well I told her about Preseed and she used it for 2 months and she became pregnant after 10 YEARS.She is a labour nurse so has delivered hundreds of babies and now she is going to have her own.She has asked for me to be her doula.I am super excited for her,because she had just been booked in for all of the medical procedures and investigations and then WHAM!
> 
> It has taught me that timing is everything,when it comes to God.When He decides that it is our time then He will come through.SO as His children we can just rest in Him knowing that He has His best stored up for His children.
> 
> I pray for Gods blessing upon every lady in this group!!
> 
> Love to you all!!!!!xx


----------



## Godsjewel

Hello my precious sisters!

I pray this message finds you well. 

I received this in an email from a dear friend of mine, I hope it encourages you as it did me.

*Long Awaited Miracle: The Best Kind of Update
Nov 12, 2012 12:20 am | Stephanie Bryant*

**I posted this on Jan 28, 2011. At that point I had waited, we had waited, prayed, tried, asked questions, begged, and tried to keep the faith for a child of our own.

Each time I was at the end of my ability to be patient and trust, God would send an encouragement that I could hold on to. Meat for my weary hunger. Confirmation that I wasnt crazy or dreaming up a plan that wasnt in His will for my life.

Waiting has been terribly sweet.

Because sometimes in the waiting for what we long for, we praise God long when the gift comes at long last. Sometimes God has his people wait long, so our gratitude becomes deeper and wider.  Ann Voskamp, The Jesse Tree Journey

It was chosen for me  the waiting.

I choose my response.

I grew weary at the amount of In Gods timing. . . Ive heard after these last 5 and half years of deep desire to be called Mommy. I know its true and best, but those words stirred up ugly responses, like a rake to my tender heart.

But God. . . He has shown me grace, a bent down hug when I stumbled into a pit. He gives me revelation that His perfect timing was not only for me, but my future children  His little children. That someday their story will be in the Book with Isaac, Jacob, Joseph, Benjamin, Samson, Samuel, and John. All prayed for and believed for by their parents. All appointed for a miraculous time. All chosen before birth by Our Creator, to a specific job in The Kingdom.

All of these, the ones that were prayed for, longed for, waited for  they all point to Messiah  the One we all waited for. Who has come as promised and will come again. The waiting for His return is long-suffering, but Revelation imagery tells us is worth the wait. More-than-I-can-imagine worthy.

So I wait.



Today. . .

The waiting is over!!! Now Im expectant with hopes and prayers for the miracle that grows inside me.

Seven is a perfect number and thats how many years God prepared us for this moment, to give us a child that will enter the world in Gods perfect timing for him/her, for us, for His kingdom. {According to the doctors estimate, May 2, 2013 our little one will arrive in the world.}

But what I love most of all is how our biggest hearts cry and prayers through the waiting years has already come true. Before our little one takes his/her first breath, God is receiving the glory for this little life.

No one has heard our story and not stated thats its a miracle. Strangers have praised God with us. Others have been encouraged to wait for their miracle.

Gods infinite time is not like ours. And when the miracle comes, the long-suffering seems like a blink. With our miracle realized, I dont look back but forward with faith. We are so thankful that He had a perfect story for us, one that quickly connects others back to Him.

___________________________________

I know your waiting can be discouraging and difficult. I relate to your struggles. But I am so thankful for the waiting.

Are you waiting on something, someone? Are you thankful for the waiting? Are you allowing Jesus to prepare you for His miracle?

Maybe its a dream to be realized. Paperwork to be finalized for your child to be brought home. A love to find you and make you his own. A relationship restored.

Ive worn galoshes through puddles of glory wondering if I could come up with the best version of how God would be glorified through the rain. My thoughts were not as high as His thoughts. His timing was not mine. {And Im so grateful.}

I created scenarios in my mind of amazing endings to my waiting. How it would play out, how I would find out a miracle awaits.

I know this. His ways will include waiting. But all miracles are worth the wait.

I will praise the Lord at all times. I will constantly speak His praises. I will boast only in the Lord; let all who are discouraged take heart. Come, let us tell of the Lords greatness; let us exalt His name together. I prayed to the Lord, and He answered me. freeing me from all my fears. Those who look to him for help will be radiant with joy.  Psalm 34: 1-5


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Hello my precious sisters!
> 
> I pray this message finds you well.
> 
> I received this in an email from a dear friend of mine, I hope it encourages you as it did me.
> 
> *Long Awaited Miracle: The Best Kind of Update
> Nov 12, 2012 12:20 am | Stephanie Bryant*
> 
> **I posted this on Jan 28, 2011. At that point I had waited, we had waited, prayed, tried, asked questions, begged, and tried to keep the faith for a child of our own.
> 
> Each time I was at the end of my ability to be patient and trust, God would send an encouragement that I could hold on to. Meat for my weary hunger. Confirmation that I wasnt crazy or dreaming up a plan that wasnt in His will for my life.
> 
> Waiting has been terribly sweet.
> 
> Because sometimes in the waiting for what we long for, we praise God long when the gift comes at long last. Sometimes God has his people wait long, so our gratitude becomes deeper and wider.  Ann Voskamp, The Jesse Tree Journey
> 
> It was chosen for me  the waiting.
> 
> I choose my response.
> 
> I grew weary at the amount of In Gods timing. . . Ive heard after these last 5 and half years of deep desire to be called Mommy. I know its true and best, but those words stirred up ugly responses, like a rake to my tender heart.
> 
> But God. . . He has shown me grace, a bent down hug when I stumbled into a pit. He gives me revelation that His perfect timing was not only for me, but my future children  His little children. That someday their story will be in the Book with Isaac, Jacob, Joseph, Benjamin, Samson, Samuel, and John. All prayed for and believed for by their parents. All appointed for a miraculous time. All chosen before birth by Our Creator, to a specific job in The Kingdom.
> 
> All of these, the ones that were prayed for, longed for, waited for  they all point to Messiah  the One we all waited for. Who has come as promised and will come again. The waiting for His return is long-suffering, but Revelation imagery tells us is worth the wait. More-than-I-can-imagine worthy.
> 
> So I wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Today. . .
> 
> The waiting is over!!! Now Im expectant with hopes and prayers for the miracle that grows inside me.
> 
> Seven is a perfect number and thats how many years God prepared us for this moment, to give us a child that will enter the world in Gods perfect timing for him/her, for us, for His kingdom. {According to the doctors estimate, May 2, 2013 our little one will arrive in the world.}
> 
> But what I love most of all is how our biggest hearts cry and prayers through the waiting years has already come true. Before our little one takes his/her first breath, God is receiving the glory for this little life.
> 
> No one has heard our story and not stated thats its a miracle. Strangers have praised God with us. Others have been encouraged to wait for their miracle.
> 
> Gods infinite time is not like ours. And when the miracle comes, the long-suffering seems like a blink. With our miracle realized, I dont look back but forward with faith. We are so thankful that He had a perfect story for us, one that quickly connects others back to Him.
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> I know your waiting can be discouraging and difficult. I relate to your struggles. But I am so thankful for the waiting.
> 
> Are you waiting on something, someone? Are you thankful for the waiting? Are you allowing Jesus to prepare you for His miracle?
> 
> Maybe its a dream to be realized. Paperwork to be finalized for your child to be brought home. A love to find you and make you his own. A relationship restored.
> 
> Ive worn galoshes through puddles of glory wondering if I could come up with the best version of how God would be glorified through the rain. My thoughts were not as high as His thoughts. His timing was not mine. {And Im so grateful.}
> 
> I created scenarios in my mind of amazing endings to my waiting. How it would play out, how I would find out a miracle awaits.
> 
> I know this. His ways will include waiting. But all miracles are worth the wait.
> 
> I will praise the Lord at all times. I will constantly speak His praises. I will boast only in the Lord; let all who are discouraged take heart. Come, let us tell of the Lords greatness; let us exalt His name together. I prayed to the Lord, and He answered me. freeing me from all my fears. Those who look to him for help will be radiant with joy.  Psalm 34: 1-5

Thank you for posting this!! It's so encouraging to read stories about ladies that have been waiting for as long as we have ( and longer!) who finally get their miracle! While I'm not crazy about the idea of waiting 2-5 more years for a sweet little baby of my own, I will wait patiently on God and the perfect gift He has ready for me :)


----------



## Godsjewel

Would you kill someone? 

Im not talking about taking the life of an attacker as you are defending your own life or that of your family. Im asking if you would ever just come right out and kill someone. Im going to go out on a limb and assume your answer is a resounding no! For most of us, the idea of even hurting someone is absurd, much less taking someones life. 

But why would you refuse to kill someone? Is it because you wouldnt want to endure the punishment that would follow? As horrible as the punishment would be, most of us wouldnt want to kill someone even if we knew we could escape any consequences. What is it that makes the idea of purposefully ending another persons life so unthinkable?

A holy God handed down a commandment saying Do not kill. Enough said.

Do you realize this same holy God also said Do not worry?

Infertility places a heavy burden on your heart and your mind. You worry about whether or not you should pursue medical treatment. You worry about where the money will come from. You worry about a future without children if you are unable to conceive. You worry about a marriage placed under the strain of an empty cradle. You worry. You worry. You worry.

The same God who said Do not kill also said Do not worry.

Why does God tell you not to worry? Because He knows your future. He knows the plans He has for you, and Hes not worried. The uncertainty that infertility places before you is not puzzling to God. He knew every day of your life before one of them came to be. (Psalm 139:16) If His plan for you involves difficult days, He knows how to bring you through them. He also knows how to celebrate with you on joyous days. You dont have to worry because you are never alone (Matthew 28:20), and the One who travels with you, who knows your future, is not worried. 

You matter to God. God cares that your heart longs for a baby. He sees every tear that has streamed down your face when another cycle ends without a pregnancy. He understands the hurt and the frustration, yet because He is lovingly in control He can still say to you dont worry. 

Consider the lilies, how they grow: they neither toil nor spin; but I tell you, not even Solomon in all his glory clothed himself like one of these.
But if God so clothes the grass in the field, which is alive today and tomorrow is thrown into the furnace, how much more will He clothe you? You men of little faith!
Luke 12:27-28


----------



## me222

Shellvz- I'm praying for guidance for you and your husband.


----------



## me222

How was everyone's weekend? What'd you all get up to?
Afm, my hubby and I just hung out, cleaned, church, and went to a family gathering. Was a good and relaxing weekend. My morning feels like its ruined though due to someone saying something relating to be not being pregnant. Great..just highlight the fact!:( I know she was saying something out of love and care, but it still hurt. Some days I'm okay that I haven't got a child as yet...and others, well- we all know how it feels. 

No matter what...God is Sovereign and if He wants us to have children, He'll provide. He may want us to just grow in Him as we wait and grow in other areas (knowledge about health, work stuff, etc.). 

I hope you all have a lovely day, girls. Remember God loves you even when it mayn't feel like it. Hugs.


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> How was everyone's weekend? What'd you all get up to?
> Afm, my hubby and I just hung out, cleaned, church, and went to a family gathering. Was a good and relaxing weekend. My morning feels like its ruined though due to someone saying something relating to be not being pregnant. Great..just highlight the fact!:( I know she was saying something out of love and care, but it still hurt. Some days I'm okay that I haven't got a child as yet...and others, well- we all know how it feels.
> 
> No matter what...God is Sovereign and if He wants us to have children, He'll provide. He may want us to just grow in Him as we wait and grow in other areas (knowledge about health, work stuff, etc.).
> 
> I hope you all have a lovely day, girls. Remember God loves you even when it mayn't feel like it. Hugs.

Mine was pretty good, besides the little stomach bug I had going on...but thankfully I'm doing much better.

Oh hun, we all have been in your shoes where someone has made a comment about pregnancy and they don't know how that was another cut in your already tender heart. All we can do is ask God for strength and when someone says something, we can immediately say to ourselves, "Thank you Lord that in due time I will conceive". I know it can be easier said than done at times, but I know God loves it when we speak out in faith.

:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

How to Defeat Your Doubts and Feed Your Faith
by Joyce Meyer

I have developed a life attitude that makes me more than a conqueror in Christ Jesus: Im going to finish my course, enjoy the journey, fulfill my destiny and have everything Jesus died for me to have!

Before I learned to live with this attitude, I struggled with two things the devil often threw at me: doubt and unbelief.

Doubt and unbelief are big problems for Christians. They are negative and discouraging. They cause us to make poor choices, which make life difficult. They cause us to say things like, I wish I could lose weight, or I wish my kids would behave, or I wish I could keep my house clean, or I wish I had better relationships.

We need to stop wishing for things and make up our minds that God will help us have wisdom, make good choices, and overcome our trials and tribulations if we will put our faith in Him.

And doubt and unbelief interrupt faith.
Fight Back

Another way we struggle with doubt and unbelief is by thinking God wont help us because we havent done everything right. Or believing that God is willing to help other people but not me.

But God doesnt expect perfection from us. God works in our lives through faith. He wants us to trust Him, believe in Him, have faith in Him, and have a hopeful, positive attitude. He wants us to expect Him to do good things in our lives.

Every day you need to say, Something good is going to happen to me today. I can hardly wait to see what God is going to do in my life today!

And you especially need to speak this when the devil is trying to flood your mind with doubts. The way you fight the devil is by opening your mouth and saying what God says. Dont just let the devil use your mind as a garbage dump.
Doubt Your Doubts

You may be thinking, I just cant help itI wish I could believe and not doubt. But the truth is, you can! God wouldnt tell us to believe in Him if it wasnt possible for us to do it. We can defeat doubt and unbelief if we know how to do it.

So how do we do it? How do we believe God and live by faith? Romans 10:17 (NKJV) tells us how: Faith comes by hearing, and hearing by the word of God.

The key here is the Word of God. We need to love the Word of God and go after it like we go after food when were really hungry. When were hungry, well usually do what we need to do to get food.

Gods Word is medicine for our soul and the food we need to keep our spirit strong. It has inherent power to change our lives when it is mixed with faith. As you study and speak the Word, be sure to also talk about the good things God has done and not the problems. Decide to doubt your doubts!

In Luke 4, when Jesus was in the wilderness, the devil came to tempt Him. When the devil spoke to Him, Jesus responded, It is written and quoted the Word of God. He used the Word as a weapon to overcome the lies of the enemy.
Feed Your Faith
 We can feed our faith with the Word, rather than feeding doubt with the devil's lies. 

We can do the same thing. We can respond to the thoughts the devil brings to our mind with the truth of Gods Word. We can feed our faith with the Word, rather than feeding doubt with the devils lies. And when you spend time with people who feed your faith, it will encourage your faith in God.

Refuse to be a lazy Christian and resist a passive, apathetic attitude. Be determined to do your part to build your faith. Never give up. And you will defeat doubt and unbelief!


----------



## prayingfor1

Hi all, 
It has been a really long time since I've posted (sorry about that!) and just wanted to pop in and share a sort of "A-ha" moment I had yesterday. My husband and I are sponsoring a couple going through RCIA (Right of Christian Initiation for Adults) in the Catholic church (adults that are converting to Catholicism). Yesterday was a talk on the Catholic view of death and resurrection, including Heaven, Hell, and purgatory. One of the speakers was talking about purgatory (time spent cleansing our souls after we die before we can get into Heaven) and mentioned that suffering in this life is time spent toward time in purgatory. Not that suffering is punishment for any wrong-doing or sins we have committed, but it is sort of like paying in advance. When I heard that, it sort of hit me like a ton of bricks. Then I thought to myself, "Heck, I'll suffer the pain of not having children in this life it if means that I can go straight to Heaven to be with Jesus (or spend less time in purgatory!) when I leave this life!" 

I know not everyone on this thread is Catholic or believes in purgatory, but I just wanted to share for those that might find comfort in this, as I did.


----------



## Godsjewel

prayingfor1 said:


> Hi all,
> It has been a really long time since I've posted (sorry about that!) and just wanted to pop in and share a sort of "A-ha" moment I had yesterday. My husband and I are sponsoring a couple going through RCIA (Right of Christian Initiation for Adults) in the Catholic church (adults that are converting to Catholicism). Yesterday was a talk on the Catholic view of death and resurrection, including Heaven, Hell, and purgatory. One of the speakers was talking about purgatory (time spent cleansing our souls after we die before we can get into Heaven) and mentioned that suffering in this life is time spent toward time in purgatory. Not that suffering is punishment for any wrong-doing or sins we have committed, but it is sort of like paying in advance. When I heard that, it sort of hit me like a ton of bricks. Then I thought to myself, "Heck, I'll suffer the pain of not having children in this life it if means that I can go straight to Heaven to be with Jesus (or spend less time in purgatory!) when I leave this life!"
> 
> I know not everyone on this thread is Catholic or believes in purgatory, but I just wanted to share for those that might find comfort in this, as I did.

If that's true, I'm heading straight on through :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

Thanksgiving Week
Give Thanks for God is Good ​
Enter His gates with thanksgiving and His courts with praise. Give thanks to Him, bless His name. For the LORD is good; His loving-kindness is everlasting and His faithfulness to all generations. Psalm 100:4-5 

Have you dreaded this week? This whole season? The holidays are times for families to gather together and celebrate, yet it can become difficult when infertility is the uninvited guest at the Thanksgiving table. Does a struggle with baby hunger give you a reason to put your thankfulness on the shelf this year? Can you legitimately say Ill be thankful next year and not offer praise now? 

We are admonished throughout Scripture to offer praise and thanksgiving to God, our Father, yet it is hard to lift praises from a broken heart. However, let me encourage you to take a step of faith and do what God calls you to do. Offer thanks to God, for He is good. Gods goodness never changes, even when your circumstances do! What comfort there is for us in that truth! When you remind yourself of Gods good rather than focusing on the hardships you are facing, it becomes a little easier to offer thanks. 
Remember what the writer of Lamentations said:

Surely my soul remembers
And is bowed down within me. 
This I recall to my mind,
Therefore I have hope. 
The LORD'S lovingkindnesses indeed never cease,
For His compassions never fail.
Lamentations 3:20-22

His life was hard! He said his flesh and bones had wasted away, he talked of bitterness and hardship and the dark places in which he had dwelt. Oh, but then he reminded himself of the Lords lovingkindesses, and how His compassions never fail! What happened? He found that he had hope! Ponder Gods lovingkindness and His compassion. Think about how His compassion will never fail you, even through the hurt and frustration of infertility. And offer thanks. 

Ill offer you a challenge today! Do a search on thanksgiving in Scripture. When you do, youll find something interesting. Youll notice that many times when you find a Scripture that speaks of thanksgiving, youll also notice that somewhere nearby, youll find a Scripture speaking of Gods goodness, of His lovingkindness or His compassions. If you cannot give thanks because of the situation you are in this Thanksgiving, offer thanks for the amazing God who gives us the privilege of offering thanks for Him. If we were never blessed beyond the gift of knowing Him, we would be blessed beyond measure. Give thanks with a grateful heart for the gift of knowing God. For a moment, lay aside the hurt of infertility, and offer God thanks for His lovingkindness, His tender mercies toward you, His compassions which will never fail you, for the sacrifice of His Baby He gave you. You may just feel hope rising up within you.

Give thanks.

A note to our international readers: This week, American citizens will celebrate Thanksgiving, a day set aside to offer thanks for our many blessings. It began as a day to honor God and offer Him thanks for new found religious freedoms and His protections as our country was founded over 200 years ago


----------



## MummyWant2be

HI Wonderful Ladies,

I have been awfully quiet! haven't posted in this thread for a while. but i still read everyday :thumbup: and you ladies still keeps my faith strong.:hugs:

I pray all is well with you all.:hugs:

John 18:9
I have not lost any of the ones you gave me
Satan falls in the presence of Christ . . . Satan is powerless against the protection of Christ. When Jesus says he will keep you safe, he means it. Hell will have to get through him to get to you. Jesus is able to protect you. When he says he will get you home, he will get you home.


----------



## No Doubt

Amen! I was actually just reading out of Lamentations and Psalm this morning. Not those exact scriptures, but still on Thanksgiving.

God is surely a good God and is worthy of ALL praise and thanksgiving. I often times will begin to worry about things...I'm a worry wart with OCD, horrible combination...so it can really be hard for me at times but when I do, I'm immediately reminded of all the blessings God has given me and it calms me knowing that if He has done it in the past then surely He will do it again. "It" may not always be the same thing, but the Lord has always seen me through whatever "it" is and for that I am grateful!

Before I was pregnant I used to wonder if I would suffocate my children because of my worrying ways so I asked God to continue to work on me in that area, but I also gave my child to God in that moment, before they were even conceived. It was then I realized the background of why parents pray so hard for their children. Now that I am pregnant it's extremely easy for me to worry that everything is ok with my unborn child, but then I think back to all the times I worried over what would now appear to be nothing and how God took care of every situation. I also think back to how I worried I would never have the opportunity to be a mother and how God worked a miracle in that area. So I am thankful for everything the Lord has done, even the things I don't know He's already done yet. Sorry a little bit of testimony from me. But I pray that when you all have moments if doubt or worry, that you allow your past experiences and blessings be reassurance to what God had in store for you, even when you can't see it with your humanly eyes just yet!


----------



## prayingfor1

No Doubt said:


> Amen! I was actually just reading out of Lamentations and Psalm this morning. Not those exact scriptures, but still on Thanksgiving.
> 
> God is surely a good God and is worthy of ALL praise and thanksgiving. I often times will begin to worry about things...I'm a worry wart with OCD, horrible combination...so it can really be hard for me at times but when I do, I'm immediately reminded of all the blessings God has given me and it calms me knowing that if He has done it in the past then surely He will do it again. "It" may not always be the same thing, but the Lord has always seen me through whatever "it" is and for that I am grateful!
> 
> Before I was pregnant I used to wonder if I would suffocate my children because of my worrying ways so I asked God to continue to work on me in that area, but I also gave my child to God in that moment, before they were even conceived. It was then I realized the background of why parents pray so hard for their children. Now that I am pregnant it's extremely easy for me to worry that everything is ok with my unborn child, but then I think back to all the times I worried over what would now appear to be nothing and how God took care of every situation. I also think back to how I worried I would never have the opportunity to be a mother and how God worked a miracle in that area. So I am thankful for everything the Lord has done, even the things I don't know He's already done yet. Sorry a little bit of testimony from me. But I pray that when you all have moments if doubt or worry, that you allow your past experiences and blessings be reassurance to what God had in store for you, even when you can't see it with your humanly eyes just yet!

Always a great reminder! :) 

Something else I recently heard struck me (I'm having a lot of these moments lately!). Someone was repeating the story of St. Peter in his boat. He wasn't catching any fish, and out of "nowhere," Jesus was in the boat with Peter and said to drop his nets "here, here, and here" (layman's terms, obviously!), and then Peter pulled up tons of fish. What the person said that made me stop and think was this...
Peter didn't ask Jesus to get in the boat with him. He was just there. Peter did exactly as Jesus instructed without question, and of course he pulled up more fish than he imagined possible. Imagine Jesus being in your boat with you. You didn't have to ask Him to get in. He just did. He's trying to tell us exactly where to "drop our nets"...are we listening? 

Happy Thanksgiving to those in the US!


----------



## BRK06

Hi Ladies! This song always brings tears to my eyes and fills me with joy at the same time! LTTTC is so hard, esp with nothing every month and doctors telling you why you can't conceive. God is bigger than all that though!! All we need is faith in Him! :)

What faith can do- Kutless

Everybody falls sometimes
Gotta find the strength to rise
From the ashes
And make a new beginning

Anyone can feel the ache
You think it's more than you can take
But you're stronger
Stronger than you know

Don't you give up now
The sun will soon be shining
You gotta face the clouds
To find the silver lining

I've seen dreams that move the mountains
Hope that doesn't ever end
Even when the sky is falling
I've seen miracles just happen
Silent prayers get answered
Broken hearts become brand new
That's what faith can do

It doesn't matter what you've heard
Impossible is not a word
It's just a reason
For someone not to try

Everybody's scared to death
When they decide to take that step
Out on the water
It'll be alright

Life is so much more
Than what your eyes are seeing
You will find your way
If you keep believing

I've seen dreams that move the mountains
Hope that doesn't ever end
Even when the sky is falling
I've seen miracles just happen
Silent prayers get answered
Broken hearts become brand new
That's what faith can do

Overcome the odds
You don't have a chance
(That's what faith can do)
When the world says you can't
It'll tell you that you can

I've seen dreams that move the mountains
Hope that doesn't ever end
Even when the sky is falling
And I've seen miracles just happen
Silent prayers get answered
Broken hearts become brand new
That's what faith can do
That's what faith can do


----------



## Godsjewel

Happy Thanksgiving!!!:cake: (pretend the cake is a turkey..lol!)

What a busy day it's going to be at my house. This year we are hosting Thanksgiving, which includes cooking the turkey. This year we have decided to make 2 turkeys, one we are baking and the other frying. We have never fried a turkey before, so we looked up many videos and read up on it to make sure everything turns out right. 

Even though I'm extremely busy today cleaning and preparing food, I had to log in to BnB to say how much I thank God for each and every one of you. You all are a complete blessing to my life and I know the reason why I have peace is because of your prayers, love and support. 

Let today be the day we set aside thoughts of ttc, let's praise God for all the glorious things He has already done for us.

I love you all and may God bless you and your family on this special day.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi ladies,

I haven't been following the thread for a few weeks because I've been quite sick, but I really need your prayers... I'm 10 weeks along now with baby number 2 and have suffered incredible pregnancy sickness from just before 5 weeks. Just 4 days in with vomiting I ended up admitted to hospital with a condition called Hyperemesis Gravidarum because I was losing weight quickly and dehydrated. Since then, I've been taking a nausea medication usually prescribed to chemotherapy patients (and considered 'safe' in pregnancy), but it's causing me to have irratic heart palpitations, which the drug manufacturers have warned can be potentially fatal, so I'm stopping the drug. Today will be my first day in over 5 weeks with no medication, and I'm really worried I'm going to end up living in the bathroom again, hung over the toilet bowl and losing dangerous amounts of weight.

Please can you pray for healing for my body (from the nausea and also for my heart, that no damage has been done). I'm afraid to face the days ahead...

Thank you x


----------



## HisGrace

Mummy... you are in my prayers right now. I pray that God will continue to plant his hedge of protection around you and your baby. Jesus died on the cross and bore our sickness so that we won't have to. I pray healing where healing is needed and I pray a healthy and happy pregnancy for you and your baby.


----------



## No Doubt

I will be praying for you and your baby mummy.


----------



## bellablue

hello ladies i hope all are very well i am sorry to be joining late but am a christian women and seen this group im so blessed to found it

i am ttc number 2 beenwith my husband 13yrs married 3 we were young 15 yrs old when started lol

we have a beautiful healthy dear daughter 19 months we are going for number 2 first month trying opks used im 4dpo 

baby dust and god bless u all xxx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies, I haven't posted on this thread for a while but I have been reading. I just really need some encouragement from some good christian ladies. Found out yesterday that my younger sister (who's only been trying for 3 months) is 6 weeks pregnant. If you ladies could just pray for me and DH to have peace about this and to be happy for them. We're not handling the news very well.

Praying for all of you!


----------



## me222

Praying for you Mummy and Mattsgirl. May God heal you Mummy and God comfort you and your dh, Matssgirl. It is so difficult when others don't try for very long and get pregnant. Hugs!


----------



## Godsjewel

Mummy_2_One said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't been following the thread for a few weeks because I've been quite sick, but I really need your prayers... I'm 10 weeks along now with baby number 2 and have suffered incredible pregnancy sickness from just before 5 weeks. Just 4 days in with vomiting I ended up admitted to hospital with a condition called Hyperemesis Gravidarum because I was losing weight quickly and dehydrated. Since then, I've been taking a nausea medication usually prescribed to chemotherapy patients (and considered 'safe' in pregnancy), but it's causing me to have irratic heart palpitations, which the drug manufacturers have warned can be potentially fatal, so I'm stopping the drug. Today will be my first day in over 5 weeks with no medication, and I'm really worried I'm going to end up living in the bathroom again, hung over the toilet bowl and losing dangerous amounts of weight.
> 
> Please can you pray for healing for my body (from the nausea and also for my heart, that no damage has been done). I'm afraid to face the days ahead...
> 
> Thank you x

Hi sweetie, I'm so sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. 

Father, I ask in your precious name, that you would touch my sisters body and bring complete healing to her, from the top or her head to the soles of her feet. Thank you Lord for your healing power. Amen!


----------



## Godsjewel

bellablue said:


> hello ladies i hope all are very well i am sorry to be joining late but am a christian women and seen this group im so blessed to found it
> 
> i am ttc number 2 beenwith my husband 13yrs married 3 we were young 15 yrs old when started lol
> 
> we have a beautiful healthy dear daughter 19 months we are going for number 2 first month trying opks used im 4dpo
> 
> baby dust and god bless u all xxx

Welcome! I'm glad you joined us. I pray you find the encouragement you need through this thread.


----------



## Godsjewel

Mattsgirl said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't posted on this thread for a while but I have been reading. I just really need some encouragement from some good christian ladies. Found out yesterday that my younger sister (who's only been trying for 3 months) is 6 weeks pregnant. If you ladies could just pray for me and DH to have peace about this and to be happy for them. We're not handling the news very well.
> 
> Praying for all of you!

Hi Hun,

God sees your hurting heart and is here to comfort you. He has a plan for all of us and perfect timing for our little ones to be born. Do your best to be happy for others when they announce such wonderful news, in due time your news will come.


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi Ladies!

I hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving, I did. Thankfully both turkeys turned out moist and delicious :thumbup:

It was so nice to spend time with the family and not have any thoughts about ttc, I guess it's mainly because I was so busy cleaning and cooking that I didn't have time to think about it. Well, I guess I did for a moment since AF decided to join me on Thanksgiving. But thankfully I didn't let her get the best of me.

Here's today's devotions...

*Give Thanks For What God WILL do*​


As an act of faith, why not spend time today thanking God for what you believe He WILL do? There is no doubt you are asking Him to bless your family with a healthy baby. Thank Him for this blessing! Thank Him that He hears every prayer you pray and that He will continue to hear each prayer. Thank Him that He cares about your desire for a baby, and that He has seen every tear you have cried. Thank Him that He will continue to walk this journey with you and that He will accompany you to every doctors appointment, that He will stand strong beside you each time someone says something that hurts your heart. Thank Him that He will NEVER leave you or forsake you. Thank Him that He understands your struggle with infertility and always will.


If you have suffered the loss of a baby, thank God for His provision of an eternal reunion with the baby you have loved and lost. If you have accepted His gift of salvation, you can wholeheartedly thank Him that one day you will see your baby again, even if the only way you ever saw your baby was on a stilled sonogram screen or even a positive pregnancy test. Thank Him that He has made a way for you to be eternally reunited with your baby. No more separation. Ever. You will literally see your childs face. You will literally stroke their hair and smell their sweet fragrance. You will hear their sweet sighs. Thank God for making a way through the sacrifice of His Baby. (If you have never accepted His gift of salvation, please accept His gift today. Youll have so much to be thankful for!)


The holidays are hard when you are suffering. God loves you and has amazing plans for you. Even if your emotions cannot line up with this truth, trust Gods character when you cannot fathom His workings, and thank Him for the wonderful plan He has for you. When you present your requests to Him, wrap them in thanksgiving and lay them before Him with full assurance that He is passionate about you, He rejoices over you with singing, and He will do what He has promised He will do. 


May God bless you today as you offer thanks for what He WILL do in your life.


----------



## BRK06

Mummy_2_One said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't been following the thread for a few weeks because I've been quite sick, but I really need your prayers... I'm 10 weeks along now with baby number 2 and have suffered incredible pregnancy sickness from just before 5 weeks. Just 4 days in with vomiting I ended up admitted to hospital with a condition called Hyperemesis Gravidarum because I was losing weight quickly and dehydrated. Since then, I've been taking a nausea medication usually prescribed to chemotherapy patients (and considered 'safe' in pregnancy), but it's causing me to have irratic heart palpitations, which the drug manufacturers have warned can be potentially fatal, so I'm stopping the drug. Today will be my first day in over 5 weeks with no medication, and I'm really worried I'm going to end up living in the bathroom again, hung over the toilet bowl and losing dangerous amounts of weight.
> 
> Please can you pray for healing for my body (from the nausea and also for my heart, that no damage has been done). I'm afraid to face the days ahead...
> 
> Thank you x

I'll be praying for your healing, Hon :hugs: That is really scary! Please keep us posted on how you are doing


----------



## BRK06

bellablue said:


> hello ladies i hope all are very well i am sorry to be joining late but am a christian women and seen this group im so blessed to found it
> 
> i am ttc number 2 beenwith my husband 13yrs married 3 we were young 15 yrs old when started lol
> 
> we have a beautiful healthy dear daughter 19 months we are going for number 2 first month trying opks used im 4dpo
> 
> baby dust and god bless u all xxx

Welcome! Of course we are glad to have you! :)


----------



## BRK06

Mattsgirl said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't posted on this thread for a while but I have been reading. I just really need some encouragement from some good christian ladies. Found out yesterday that my younger sister (who's only been trying for 3 months) is 6 weeks pregnant. If you ladies could just pray for me and DH to have peace about this and to be happy for them. We're not handling the news very well.
> 
> Praying for all of you!

I'm sorry you are having a rough time :( It is really hard to see this come so easily to others when it is so hard for us and we have been waiting so long. It's the low times especially that we must take count of the blessings (big and small) that God has given us already and thank Him. I'll be praying for peace and strength for you both!

John 14:27- Peace I leave with you; my peace I give you. I do not give to you as the world gives. Do not let your hearts be troubled and do not be afraid. 

Psalms 55:22- Cast your burden on the LORD, and he will sustain you; he will never permit the righteous to be moved.

Psalms 71:20-21- You who have made me see many troubles and calamities will revive me again; from the depths of the earth you will bring me up again. You will increase my greatness and comfort me again

And I'll praise You in this storm
And I will lift my hands
For You are who You are
No matter where I am
And every tear I've cried
You hold in Your hand
You never left my side
And though my heart is torn
I will praise You in this storm
-Casting Crowns


I'm sure that once you have absorbed the initial shock, you will be able to rejoice with your sister. Nieces and nephews are such a blessing! While it's def not the same as being a mommy, being an aunt is pretty great too :)

Hang in there!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving, I did. Thankfully both turkeys turned out moist and delicious :thumbup:
> 
> It was so nice to spend time with the family and not have any thoughts about ttc, I guess it's mainly because I was so busy cleaning and cooking that I didn't have time to think about it. Well, I guess I did for a moment since AF decided to join me on Thanksgiving. But thankfully I didn't let her get the best of me.
> 
> Here's today's devotions...
> 
> *Give Thanks For What God WILL do*​
> 
> 
> As an act of faith, why not spend time today thanking God for what you believe He WILL do? There is no doubt you are asking Him to bless your family with a healthy baby. Thank Him for this blessing! Thank Him that He hears every prayer you pray and that He will continue to hear each prayer. Thank Him that He cares about your desire for a baby, and that He has seen every tear you have cried. Thank Him that He will continue to walk this journey with you and that He will accompany you to every doctors appointment, that He will stand strong beside you each time someone says something that hurts your heart. Thank Him that He will NEVER leave you or forsake you. Thank Him that He understands your struggle with infertility and always will.
> 
> 
> If you have suffered the loss of a baby, thank God for His provision of an eternal reunion with the baby you have loved and lost. If you have accepted His gift of salvation, you can wholeheartedly thank Him that one day you will see your baby again, even if the only way you ever saw your baby was on a stilled sonogram screen or even a positive pregnancy test. Thank Him that He has made a way for you to be eternally reunited with your baby. No more separation. Ever. You will literally see your childs face. You will literally stroke their hair and smell their sweet fragrance. You will hear their sweet sighs. Thank God for making a way through the sacrifice of His Baby. (If you have never accepted His gift of salvation, please accept His gift today. Youll have so much to be thankful for!)
> 
> 
> The holidays are hard when you are suffering. God loves you and has amazing plans for you. Even if your emotions cannot line up with this truth, trust Gods character when you cannot fathom His workings, and thank Him for the wonderful plan He has for you. When you present your requests to Him, wrap them in thanksgiving and lay them before Him with full assurance that He is passionate about you, He rejoices over you with singing, and He will do what He has promised He will do.
> 
> 
> May God bless you today as you offer thanks for what He WILL do in your life.

Well, maybe she wanted to spend one last Thanksgiving with you before she goes away for 9 months or so :winkwink: Crazy old Aunt! I'm glad you had a good Thanksgiving though!

The last part of this almost made me cry :cry: Knowing I'll get to see my little one again in Heaven some day is how God helped me through my dark days.


----------



## Godsjewel

Go On Through
by Joyce Meyer - posted November 27, 2012

Yes, though I walk through the [deep, sunless] valley of the shadow of death, I will fear or dread no evil, for You are with me; Your rod [to protect] and Your staff [to guide], they comfort me.
Psalm 23:4

Knowing God personally requires trusting Him through the hard times in life, and not running away from trials. It requires being faithful to do whatever He says to do, being steadfast while waiting for Him to work out your problems.

You understand how faithful and how good God is when you see His deliverance in your life. You cant get that certainty by reading a book about Him. Your faith increases by going through tough times and seeing His presence make a difference in your life. Dont run away from God during tests and trials; draw near to Him, and listen for His voice of assurance.


----------



## pvsmith12

Hello ladies, 

I just stumbled across this thread and was wondering if I could join you? I was born and grew up in a (non-practising) Christian home, but strayed for many years. I now find myself being drawn back more than ever - and feel peaceful about it.

DH (22) & I (23) are newly married (October 13, 2012 &#9829;) and have been on our TTC journey for almost 3 years now. We just found out that I have PCOS so that was a slight shock. I didn't think I had it - I would have bet money that I didn't, I don't have any cysts on my ovaries... but the Dr told me that's not a _requirement_ to have PCOS. Currently I am on Metformin, and for CD 2-6 150 mg of Clomid, along with other vitamins... plus a hearty dose of prayer. Yesterday was CD 1, and I am praying that this is our cycle.


----------



## Mac Pro

Hi all

Would love to join you guys

I am currently 2dpo due to test 8 Dec

Will be praying for everyone

Good luck

Xxxx:hugs:


----------



## BRK06

pvsmith12 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I just stumbled across this thread and was wondering if I could join you? I was born and grew up in a (non-practising) Christian home, but strayed for many years. I now find myself being drawn back more than ever - and feel peaceful about it.
> 
> DH (22) & I (23) are newly married (October 13, 2012 &#9829;) and have been on our TTC journey for almost 3 years now. We just found out that I have PCOS so that was a slight shock. I didn't think I had it - I would have bet money that I didn't, I don't have any cysts on my ovaries... but the Dr told me that's not a _requirement_ to have PCOS. Currently I am on Metformin, and for CD 2-6 150 mg of Clomid, along with other vitamins... plus a hearty dose of prayer. Yesterday was CD 1, and I am praying that this is our cycle.


Hi! Of course you can join us! Congrats on your wedding! I'm sorry to hear about the PCOS, but nothing is too big for our God to overcome! My cousin has it too, unfortunately, but God has blessed her with two precious miracles :) Several of the other ladies here have it too. There is hope for you! I'm glad to hear God is calling you back...I'll definitely keep you in prayer! There are many strong women of faith here. I pray you find loads of encouragement! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Mac Pro said:


> Hi all
> 
> Would love to join you guys
> 
> I am currently 2dpo due to test 8 Dec
> 
> Will be praying for everyone
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Xxxx:hugs:

Welcome!! The TWW is such a pain isn't it? :haha: I pray it goes by quickly for you!


----------



## BRK06

Ok, a little off topic, but for those of you that celebrate Christmas, who has their tree up? Me! :wave: I do! :)

https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/C6CE5DEE-3E71-45E4-8410-64948D9085CD-4042-000005A51B4B2EEA.jpg


----------



## pvsmith12

I don't have my tree up yet, we have to make space in our living room for it... which means my sister and her boyfriend have to come get their chair so we can move stuff around to fit it in there. Our living room is a bit on the smaller side. :/ Your tree looks amazing though!!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Ok, a little off topic, but for those of you that celebrate Christmas, who has their tree up? Me! :wave: I do! :)
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/C6CE5DEE-3E71-45E4-8410-64948D9085CD-4042-000005A51B4B2EEA.jpg

wow! so pretty sis. I will have to take another pic of mine when we put our tree topper on. Our star from last year broke :wacko:


----------



## Godsjewel

pvsmith12 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I just stumbled across this thread and was wondering if I could join you? I was born and grew up in a (non-practising) Christian home, but strayed for many years. I now find myself being drawn back more than ever - and feel peaceful about it.
> 
> DH (22) & I (23) are newly married (October 13, 2012 ) and have been on our TTC journey for almost 3 years now. We just found out that I have PCOS so that was a slight shock. I didn't think I had it - I would have bet money that I didn't, I don't have any cysts on my ovaries... but the Dr told me that's not a _requirement_ to have PCOS. Currently I am on Metformin, and for CD 2-6 150 mg of Clomid, along with other vitamins... plus a hearty dose of prayer. Yesterday was CD 1, and I am praying that this is our cycle.

Welcome! We are glad you've joined us. 

Once you've accepted God into your heart, He never lets you go. I'm glad you are drawing closer to Him, He has become by source of strength through this whole process. 

I will be praying that in His timing, you will be blessed with a precious baby.


----------



## Godsjewel

Mac Pro said:


> Hi all
> 
> Would love to join you guys
> 
> I am currently 2dpo due to test 8 Dec
> 
> Will be praying for everyone
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Xxxx:hugs:

Hello and welcome!

Glad you found us :thumbup: How long have you been ttc?


----------



## No Doubt

Pretty pretty! I put my tree up and decorated outside over the weekend. I will post a pic later today! I live this time of year!


----------



## Godsjewel

A dear friend of mine was a kindergarten teacher and was unusually gifted with children. They seemed to be drawn to her and she to them. After years of trying, she and her husband conceived and she had a totally normal pregnancy until she was about five months along. They suffered a devastating miscarriage and lost their little boy. 

Through the many stages of their grief, my friend described a loss unique to her situation. As a teacher, she thrilled each time a child experienced the joy of learning, their eyes lighting up with recognition. She had so looked forward to teaching her child his numbers, his colors, his letters. When autumn rolled around and school supplies stocked the store shelves, this loss again seemed so great. No child to teach, no willing student to learn at her knee. However, like David, God knew just when and how to give the perfect gift to bring peace and healing. 

One night as she was sleeping, my friend began to dream. In her dream she saw a child and knew it was the baby she had lost. She saw her little boy snuggled in the lap of Jesus as they sat in the middle of a field. Jesus would play with the boy, call him Jacob (which was the name given to the child during the pregnancy) and both were laughing and at ease. Jacob would ask Jesus questions. Whats this, Jesus? Jesus would answer, Thats a butterfly, Jacob. Whats this? Well, Jacob, that flowers called a dandelion. After many questions, answers and loving interactions, my friend said that Jesus turned His attention to her and it seemed that He was looking outside of the dream and straight into her hurt. He stared directly at her as He spoke and His words pierced her heart and brought healing to the wounds suffered through her loss: Jacob is learning creation from the Creator. 

God knew her specific hurt and He knew the balm needed to soothe the pain. That particular dream may not have been as healing to another but it was so perfect for her. God spoke healing directly to her heart. What a wonderful, loving Father we have! He knows us, loves us, grieves with us and provides healing for wounds so great that only divine intervention can suffice. The healing is yours. It may take time and tears, but it is no mistake that Christ is called the Great Physician. But how can he know the grief I feel? Find comfort in the fact that He knows specifically how you feel, for you see, His child died, too.

God knows firsthand the grief of a parent whose heart has been crushed by a childs death. He stood heavyhearted on the precipice of Glory and watched as His Child bled and died. No doubt that God, whose emotions are millions upon millions of times deeper than our own, wept millions of times more tears than we could. Imagine your grief multiplied literally tens of millions of times and maybe you can begin to understand the depth of Gods grief. 

What does this mean? It means you can pour out your heart to Him and Hell understand. When friends and family and even your spouse cant bear to see your tears anymore, God has incredibly broad shoulders for you to cry on and strong arms for you to fall into. Lay your head on His chest and hear His heart beating. A heart that broke, just like yours . 

As you find comfort in the bosom of Love Himself, dont forget to look into His eyes and see the promise of a heavenly and eternal reunion with your child. One that will not end in miscarriage. No SIDS allowed inside the gates of pearl! No stilled heartbeats. No blighted ovums. No spontaneous abortions. No grief. No sadness. Just an eternity with the child youve held in your heart so much longer than in your body! And an eternity with a God who loved you enough to orchestrate the death of His only Son to provide a way to reunite you with your child.


-Beth Forbus


----------



## No Doubt

That was absolutely beautiful! Thank you for that!


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, a little off topic, but for those of you that celebrate Christmas, who has their tree up? Me! :wave: I do! :)
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/C6CE5DEE-3E71-45E4-8410-64948D9085CD-4042-000005A51B4B2EEA.jpg
> 
> wow! so pretty sis. I will have to take another pic of mine when we put our tree topper on. Our star from last year broke :wacko:Click to expand...

Very pretty tree :-D I love it!!I instantly felt christmassy when I saw this pic!!

We don't ever have a christmas tree or decorations as we travel to family and are really busy so rarely ever at home during the christmas period!However I do appreciate seeing the trees and stuff it does get me in the mood to celebrate x


----------



## BRK06

Thanks! Now that it is up, the mission is to keep the cats out of it... Especially the little one! It's his first Christmas :) They both like to sit under it

https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/160915EA-4DF2-4269-9207-AE0996323519-4417-000005ECD0150DB4.jpg


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Thanks! Now that it is up, the mission is to keep the cats out of it... Especially the little one! It's his first Christmas :) They both like to sit under it
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/160915EA-4DF2-4269-9207-AE0996323519-4417-000005ECD0150DB4.jpg

I LOVE THIS :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

We have three dogs and their tails keep beating against it, lol. Our newest edition is two and we've had her for almost a year now and she goes outside and chews the blades of grass. Now she's trying to eat our tree but keeps choking on it, lol.


----------



## No Doubt

Hi all...here's my tree!
 



Attached Files:







Tree.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Shellvz

BRK06 said:


> Thanks! Now that it is up, the mission is to keep the cats out of it... Especially the little one! It's his first Christmas :) They both like to sit under it
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/160915EA-4DF2-4269-9207-AE0996323519-4417-000005ECD0150DB4.jpg

What a cute kitten :)


----------



## BRK06

No Doubt said:


> Hi all...here's my tree!

Very pretty!!! :thumbup:


----------



## BRK06

Shellvz said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! Now that it is up, the mission is to keep the cats out of it... Especially the little one! It's his first Christmas :) They both like to sit under it
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/160915EA-4DF2-4269-9207-AE0996323519-4417-000005ECD0150DB4.jpg
> 
> What a cute kitten :)Click to expand...

Thanks! The little poking his face out of the tree skirt thing cracks me up :haha:


----------



## me222

AF majorly sucks. But, I shouldn't say that. I need to be thankful that my period comes- that I ovulate, that I'm learning more about health through this infertility and more about how to have pain free periods. Anyone know how to get pain free periods without meds? I think I need to stress less and exercise more. 
I'm hurt. I'm a kindy teacher and I love children and I love teaching children and yet...God hasn't blessed me with a child. And- He hasn't promised me He will- so I have no promises like that to hold on to. But, I have the promise that He loves me, that He's given me eternal life through Jesus, that He comforts me, that He provides what I need and so much more. So, I need to just trust. To trust He knows best and not me. My ultimate goal in life should not be to have a child, but to give Him glory. If my life gives Him more glory without my own blood related children then...so be it. I submit to His will, childless or with child, I am His and may I be refined in Him through these trials. 
Who else agrees? Let's continue to encourage each other to submit, to trust Him regardless of whether He'll give us children or not.


----------



## PrincessBree

xxx_faithful said:


> PrincessBree, what is preseed? i even googled it and got more confused lol. Is it friendly lube? or the whole charting and knowing your fertile lol. Thanks for your post, you know the faith you had in your friend conceiving definitely played a part in her pregnancy. When we believe and hope for the best in each other and pray for each other. God is touched by our hearts, esp when we are in pain ourselves. When God hears us praying for our friends and that they receive answered prayers, it blesses him. And in turn, he blesses us.
> 
> XXXXX :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to drop by and share some love with you all xx
> 
> I just want you to know I am praying for you and ask that the Lord will continue to prepare your womb for that special day when He will fill it with a special gift x
> 
> I also wanted to share a wonderful testimony of a close friend of mine.She has been ntnp for 10 years.She has been convinced that because of polycystic ovaries she would never have a baby.Well I told her about Preseed and she used it for 2 months and she became pregnant after 10 YEARS.She is a labour nurse so has delivered hundreds of babies and now she is going to have her own.She has asked for me to be her doula.I am super excited for her,because she had just been booked in for all of the medical procedures and investigations and then WHAM!
> 
> It has taught me that timing is everything,when it comes to God.When He decides that it is our time then He will come through.SO as His children we can just rest in Him knowing that He has His best stored up for His children.
> 
> I pray for Gods blessing upon every lady in this group!!
> 
> Love to you all!!!!!xxClick to expand...



Hun-PreSeed is sperm friendly lube.However you apply it with syringe so that it cn deal with any dryness that is further up giving sperm lots of juices to swim in!It is so effective that the tube recommends that you seek medical advice if you use it for 6 months and still haven't gotten pregnant!


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> Hi all...here's my tree!

It's so pretty! Look like it could be in a nice department store. Mine looks like it should be in a kindergarten class...lol!


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> AF majorly sucks. But, I shouldn't say that. I need to be thankful that my period comes- that I ovulate, that I'm learning more about health through this infertility and more about how to have pain free periods. Anyone know how to get pain free periods without meds? I think I need to stress less and exercise more.
> I'm hurt. I'm a kindy teacher and I love children and I love teaching children and yet...God hasn't blessed me with a child. And- He hasn't promised me He will- so I have no promises like that to hold on to. But, I have the promise that He loves me, that He's given me eternal life through Jesus, that He comforts me, that He provides what I need and so much more. So, I need to just trust. To trust He knows best and not me. My ultimate goal in life should not be to have a child, but to give Him glory. If my life gives Him more glory without my own blood related children then...so be it. I submit to His will, childless or with child, I am His and may I be refined in Him through these trials.
> Who else agrees? Let's continue to encourage each other to submit, to trust Him regardless of whether He'll give us children or not.

Amen sis! I'm in complete agreement with you. I believe that's what He wants all of us to learn during this time, to be content where we are at and what He has already blessed us with. Since there are no little ones running around, This is a perfect time to seek His face with no distractions.

He has a good plan for all of us, we just need to stay focused and submit to His will.


----------



## Godsjewel

When The Miracle Doesnt Come

Carols life is one of faithfulness. More than merely spoken words, her life has exemplified her rock-solid belief in God even in times when He doesnt answer prayers as she has prayed He would. 

For some time, Carol and her family cried out to God to heal her father of cancer. The cruel disease taunted her dad and wracked his body with pain, yet Carol quoted Scripture and steadfastly believed God for his healing. Up until the day of his death, she remained sure that God would turn things around and amaze all the physicians working his case and heal his mortal body. The miracle didnt come. Carols dad left behind a hurting and confused daughter when he went to be with the Lord. 

However, in the decade since her fathers death, Carol has remained faithful to the God who didnt answer her prayer as she begged Him to. Its not that He didnt answer her prayer. Its just that He had a greater plan. In reality, He answered all of Carols prayers and has even gone beyond what she asked Him for. In her grief and inability to fully see Gods plan at the time, Carol was steadfast in her service to God. Today its a little easier to see how Carols miracle did come. Perhaps not the way she asked for. Not the way she expected it to come. Not in the form of God healing her fathers body. But today, God is rewarding Carols faithfulness to Him whether she understood His plan or not. And today, you can see that her miracle did come.

You see, even in her grief, Carol faithfully took her young nephews to church when their parents didnt attend. They know Carol served God even though He didnt heal her dad. She brought them to the house of the Lord, and taught them to serve the God who said no to her cries because she trusted Him despite her heartache. Today those little boys are teenagers who faithfully serve God themselves. Would they have served God if Carol had given up on Him? Who could know? The reality is those boys watched Carol trust God even when His plan didnt make sense to her, and there were times she couldnt hear His voice. In a very real way, through the salvation of her nephews, her miracle did come. Carols mom stayed active in her church even when she had to attend without her husband. People in her church know that she wanted God to heal him. People have watched her love God alone. Her testimony has stayed strong and today she is a vital part of the ministry her church has to people who are sick and hospitalized. She comforts others who hurt like she did. Their miracle did come. Perhaps most precious to Carol, her siblings who didnt serve God during their dads illness and death have come to the saving knowledge of Jesus Christ. More than anyone on the planet, they know how faithful Carol has been. Oh, yes, Carol will tell you. As she watched her siblings come to Christ, she knew her miracle did come. Not in the way they wanted. Not in the way they expected. But others have seen the grace of God because of the trials they have gone through, others watched Carols faithfulness through the trial of her life and one by one their miracles have come. 

What does this have to do with you and your desire for a baby? Let Carols story remind you that God doesnt always work the way you think He will. Let her faithfulness in the midst of confusion encourage you that just because God doesnt work things the way you thought He would, it doesnt mean that He doesnt work things for your good. You may have just had a month where you really thought you were pregnant, only to find out your period was just a few days late. God didnt allow a pregnancy. Does that mean He never will? Not necessarily. Perhaps it means that your faithfulness in this disappointment will be an opportunity to showcase the goodness of God to someone who needs it. 

If God isnt working through your infertility saga the way you though He would, frustrated friend, dont give up! Miracles do come. God does answer prayers. Its just that sometimes, He brings miracles wrapped in surprises and answers prayers in ways we never could have imagined. Just ask Abraham and Sarah. Talk to Jacob, Rachel, Elizabeth. 

Or Carol. Shell tell you--her miracles did come. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

For this child I prayed...
1 Samuel 1:27

As women who face the daily struggle of infertility, there is no doubt the pages of our Bibles recording chapters one and two of 1 Samuel are dog-eared. We loved to read and reread the story of Hannah as she wept and prayed in the temple, crying out to God for a baby, just as we do today. We relate to her frustration, we can almost literally feel her pain and taste her salty tears. How many times have we all sat down in the dusty floor of the temple next to Hannah and wept along with her? Its just so good to be understood by someone else who knows what it feels like to want a baby so badly, even if that understanding sister lived thousands of years ago.

Oh, how I wish there were video cameras in Hannahs day! As much I love to read Hannahs words, I would really love to hear her tell her story. Wouldnt you? Id love to hear her make her petitions to the Almighty. Id love to see her face when she told Eli the priest that she wasnt drunk, but heartbroken instead. Most of all, Id want to eavesdrop when she brought her God-sent son back to the same priest and dedicated him to the Lord. Id ask you to watch that particular video today. Then Id ask you to watch it again and again. And again. 

Id ask you to back the video up to 1 Samuel 1:27 when Hannah held her precious baby boy in her arms and looked at the priest, Eli, and said For this child I prayed, and the Lord has granted what I asked of Him... And then Id ask you to back it up and watch it again. And again. For this child I prayed... Back it up. For this child I prayed... Turn the volume up. For this child I prayed... I cant help but believe if we could hear Hannahs voice when she said these words, we might just hear her put her passionate emphasis on the word this. For THIS child I prayed...

The waiting is hard. You just want a baby. You dont care if its a boy or a girl, or if its born at the perfect time of year. You just want a healthy baby. You cry out to God with everything in you to let this month be the month. God, please! I cant wait another month. Ill go crazy! Please let me get pregnant this time! Just one baby. Thats all you ask for. But please, let it be now! Anybody who has ever gone through infertility would absolutely understand.

But listen to Hannah. For this child I prayed. What she didnt realize all those years as she was weeping and crying out to God for a baby was that every single tear and every single prayer was a prayer for Samuel. Every single tear was a tear shed for Samuel. Every single prayer was a prayer prayed for Samuel. For this child I prayed. Can you imagine the first time she saw his face? It must have all come together in an instant! Oh, I understand! It was for this child I prayed and waited. Not another. But for this child! So worth it. He was so worth it!

If Hannah had conceived when she first desired a child, that child would not have been Samuel. Theres no way she could have realized the specific child she was praying for, but God knew. God knows your life and your future just as specifically. All the months that have passed with negative pregnancy tests are not failures. Were Hannahs months and years without pregnancies failures? Her story resulted in Samuel! If she had conceived even one month earlier than she did, Samuel could not have been conceived and history would have been changed. For this child I prayed...

I believe God has a purpose and a plan for your infertility. I believe there is a reason for every single month, every single week, every single day and every single negative pregnancy test you must endure. (Jeremiah 29:11) Keep praying. Keep asking God for children. It is our prayer that one day, just as you have wept with Hannah, you will join with her in saying, For this child I prayed and God has granted what I asked of Him. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## BRK06

me222 said:


> AF majorly sucks. But, I shouldn't say that. I need to be thankful that my period comes- that I ovulate, that I'm learning more about health through this infertility and more about how to have pain free periods. Anyone know how to get pain free periods without meds? I think I need to stress less and exercise more.
> I'm hurt. I'm a kindy teacher and I love children and I love teaching children and yet...God hasn't blessed me with a child. And- He hasn't promised me He will- so I have no promises like that to hold on to. But, I have the promise that He loves me, that He's given me eternal life through Jesus, that He comforts me, that He provides what I need and so much more. So, I need to just trust. To trust He knows best and not me. My ultimate goal in life should not be to have a child, but to give Him glory. If my life gives Him more glory without my own blood related children then...so be it. I submit to His will, childless or with child, I am His and may I be refined in Him through these trials.
> Who else agrees? Let's continue to encourage each other to submit, to trust Him regardless of whether He'll give us children or not.

Amen!!! Well said!

I've found that using a heating pad helps with my cramps... I just put it on for 20-30 mins whenever they start getting bad. It doesn't make them go away, just a little more bearable :)


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> When The Miracle Doesnt Come
> 
> Carols life is one of faithfulness. More than merely spoken words, her life has exemplified her rock-solid belief in God even in times when He doesnt answer prayers as she has prayed He would.
> 
> For some time, Carol and her family cried out to God to heal her father of cancer. The cruel disease taunted her dad and wracked his body with pain, yet Carol quoted Scripture and steadfastly believed God for his healing. Up until the day of his death, she remained sure that God would turn things around and amaze all the physicians working his case and heal his mortal body. The miracle didnt come. Carols dad left behind a hurting and confused daughter when he went to be with the Lord.
> 
> However, in the decade since her fathers death, Carol has remained faithful to the God who didnt answer her prayer as she begged Him to. Its not that He didnt answer her prayer. Its just that He had a greater plan. In reality, He answered all of Carols prayers and has even gone beyond what she asked Him for. In her grief and inability to fully see Gods plan at the time, Carol was steadfast in her service to God. Today its a little easier to see how Carols miracle did come. Perhaps not the way she asked for. Not the way she expected it to come. Not in the form of God healing her fathers body. But today, God is rewarding Carols faithfulness to Him whether she understood His plan or not. And today, you can see that her miracle did come.
> 
> You see, even in her grief, Carol faithfully took her young nephews to church when their parents didnt attend. They know Carol served God even though He didnt heal her dad. She brought them to the house of the Lord, and taught them to serve the God who said no to her cries because she trusted Him despite her heartache. Today those little boys are teenagers who faithfully serve God themselves. Would they have served God if Carol had given up on Him? Who could know? The reality is those boys watched Carol trust God even when His plan didnt make sense to her, and there were times she couldnt hear His voice. In a very real way, through the salvation of her nephews, her miracle did come. Carols mom stayed active in her church even when she had to attend without her husband. People in her church know that she wanted God to heal him. People have watched her love God alone. Her testimony has stayed strong and today she is a vital part of the ministry her church has to people who are sick and hospitalized. She comforts others who hurt like she did. Their miracle did come. Perhaps most precious to Carol, her siblings who didnt serve God during their dads illness and death have come to the saving knowledge of Jesus Christ. More than anyone on the planet, they know how faithful Carol has been. Oh, yes, Carol will tell you. As she watched her siblings come to Christ, she knew her miracle did come. Not in the way they wanted. Not in the way they expected. But others have seen the grace of God because of the trials they have gone through, others watched Carols faithfulness through the trial of her life and one by one their miracles have come.
> 
> What does this have to do with you and your desire for a baby? Let Carols story remind you that God doesnt always work the way you think He will. Let her faithfulness in the midst of confusion encourage you that just because God doesnt work things the way you thought He would, it doesnt mean that He doesnt work things for your good. You may have just had a month where you really thought you were pregnant, only to find out your period was just a few days late. God didnt allow a pregnancy. Does that mean He never will? Not necessarily. Perhaps it means that your faithfulness in this disappointment will be an opportunity to showcase the goodness of God to someone who needs it.
> 
> If God isnt working through your infertility saga the way you though He would, frustrated friend, dont give up! Miracles do come. God does answer prayers. Its just that sometimes, He brings miracles wrapped in surprises and answers prayers in ways we never could have imagined. Just ask Abraham and Sarah. Talk to Jacob, Rachel, Elizabeth.
> 
> Or Carol. Shell tell you--her miracles did come.
> 
> -Beth Forbus

Thanks Sis! I needed this one today


----------



## Ltruns33

I want to join this group! TTC has brought me closer to God, increased my dependence on Him, given me a renewed awe of His control as our Creator and His design in our bodies. My 8 months has caused a lot of fear and worry, and I pray for increased FAITH in His control and His plans, in a society where we love to make our plans and make our own control. I think that's what bothers me MoSt. I have realized this in my life, I idolize control. I have had to confront this in my life and give every cycle every day, to God. The author and finisher of our faith. Have faith, and trust your Creator. He is above any obstacle input ttc adventures!


----------



## BRK06

Ltruns33 said:


> I want to join this group! TTC has brought me closer to God, increased my dependence on Him, given me a renewed awe of His control as our Creator and His design in our bodies. My 8 months has caused a lot of fear and worry, and I pray for increased FAITH in His control and His plans, in a society where we love to make our plans and make our own control. I think that's what bothers me MoSt. I have realized this in my life, I idolize control. I have had to confront this in my life and give every cycle every day, to God. The author and finisher of our faith. Have faith, and trust your Creator. He is above any obstacle input ttc adventures!

Amen!! :happydance:

Welcome! We are glad to have you! :wave:


----------



## Heather11

Hello my loves! It has been awhile again and I feel like I am always saying that. Just wanted to check in after having some infertility testing done. After feeling like there was something wrong with me since I have been unable to get pregnant, but....turns out that it is hubby :cry: After his SA we were pretty much told that our only shot is IVF. I am devastated.....just all the stress of this fertility stuff on top of how much IVF will cost and I have no idea what to do, what to think, and where to start. Hubby has shut down and is not taking it well.....has anybody here had any success with naturally pregnancy after being told it wouldn't happen :shrug:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Would really like to join too!! I am so glad to see a forum that is both focused on The Lord and TTC!! I have been TTC for 7 months after a tubal reversal in April. I have 2 children from previous marriage that are 15 and 17 and now me and my husband are trying to start again!! So EXCITED!! I am 2DPO and hope this month is it???? Its all in GOD'S HANDS!!! Thanks ladies and please fill me in....


----------



## Ltruns33

I'm feeling frustrated with my body! I go back and forth between strong in my faith and content with where we are at/ what God is doing and then discouraged frustrated sad and hurt! What a roller coaster. "With God, all things are possible!" Just a verse to encourage us all!


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

I absolutely agree with the roller coaster and seemed as though for me, that no one knew what an emotional see-saw having a child is until found this site!! Today I feel pretty good (been waking up with rosie cheeks,which is not normal, whatever that may mean) and looking forward to church service this morning!! What makes it so hard in my home is I have 2 children(15 & 17) from previous marriage and my husband has none and he wants one more than ever... Makes me feel so discouraged when his face drops when AF comes every month, except maybe this month!! KEEPING UP THE FAITH!! 

Phillipians 4:13 I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me.


----------



## pvsmith12

Heather11 said:


> Hello my loves! It has been awhile again and I feel like I am always saying that. Just wanted to check in after having some infertility testing done. After feeling like there was something wrong with me since I have been unable to get pregnant, but....turns out that it is hubby :cry: After his SA we were pretty much told that our only shot is IVF. I am devastated.....just all the stress of this fertility stuff on top of how much IVF will cost and I have no idea what to do, what to think, and where to start. Hubby has shut down and is not taking it well.....has anybody here had any success with naturally pregnancy after being told it wouldn't happen :shrug:

First off - really sorry to hear about your troubles, it's heart-breaking when you get that kind of news. :hugs:

DH had a low count when he had a SA done, I have PCOS and don't Ov. The dr told me there was "no sense fixing me" since HE was the problem. I cried soooo hard, and he took it pretty rough. My advice is to research it online - there is plenty that can be done to increase count/motility naturally. DH now is on a multi-vitamin and a Zinc tablet (when he remembers to take them) all of which helps with count. I have also heard good things about maca root (I do believe that is what it's called). Don't lose faith, and just remember - Dr's don't know EVERYTHING... they know more than we do, but my Dr didn't know much about supplements that could help... but good ol' research did. She told me that there was NOTHING we could do to raise the count, then I found numerous studies that had been done. Also, just to be on the safe side - we did take him to his family dr to get tested and to see about getting him sent to a Urologist. Take the necessary steps in the medical world, but do what you can too.


----------



## Godsjewel

Waiting

Heavenly Father, waiting is extremely hard, especially when I see so many pregnant women and little children. As I wait on the desire of my heart, help me to delight myself in You, to be strong and of good courage, to not go ahead of your perfect plan. I praise and thank You, as I wait on You, that my strength is restored, so I can soar like an eagle. I choose to place my trust in You in waiting, believing You will answer me and refresh me
along this fertility journey. In Jesus name, Amen.

Psalm 37:4, Psalm 38:15, Psalm 130:5, Isaiah 40:31


----------



## Godsjewel

BaByWiLLoW said:


> Would really like to join too!! I am so glad to see a forum that is both focused on The Lord and TTC!! I have been TTC for 7 months after a tubal reversal in April. I have 2 children from previous marriage that are 15 and 17 and now me and my husband are trying to start again!! So EXCITED!! I am 2DPO and hope this month is it???? Its all in GOD'S HANDS!!! Thanks ladies and please fill me in....

Welcome! :hugs:

It's so nice to have you join us. We hope to be the encouragement you need during this time.

You're right, it's all in God's hands and in His perfect timing.

Looking forward to hearing more about you and your journey.


----------



## Godsjewel

Ltruns33 said:


> I'm feeling frustrated with my body! I go back and forth between strong in my faith and content with where we are at/ what God is doing and then discouraged frustrated sad and hurt! What a roller coaster. "With God, all things are possible!" Just a verse to encourage us all!


I know exactly how you feel, we are only human and those emotions tend to well up inside us, but we need to stay strong and focus on the one who can do far more than we could ever dream. Thankfully He is still in the healing business :thumbup:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies I just wanted to pop in and thank you all for the prayers this past week. And let you know that we serve an awesome andpowerful God who answers prayers. I'm so very happy to tell you that I got my :bfp: last night. The look on dh,s face for the last 12 hours I would never trade for anything in the world. So just thank you so much for the prayers!


----------



## wristwatch24

Mattsgirl said:


> Hey ladies I just wanted to pop in and thank you all for the prayers this past week. And let you know that we serve an awesome andpowerful God who answers prayers. I'm so very happy to tell you that I got my :bfp: last night. The look on dh,s face for the last 12 hours I would never trade for anything in the world. So just thank you so much for the prayers!

Congratulations to you! :)


----------



## wristwatch24

Hi ladies, 

Along with Mattsgirl, I also got my BFP. I got positive HPTs on Thursday evening and Friday morning, and my blood test came back positive. On cloud 9 but also very nervous and hoping everything is okay. I've been thanking God constantly and praying that you all get your BFPs also. Much love to you, and I plan to stick with this thread. :)


----------



## wristwatch24

Sorry I meant to hide my siggy but forgot, and I can't figure out how to edit it out. :/


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Congratulations to the both of you Wristwatch and mattsgirl!!:happydance: So happy for you!! I am looking forward to that day for us too! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Godsjewel

Mattsgirl said:


> Hey ladies I just wanted to pop in and thank you all for the prayers this past week. And let you know that we serve an awesome andpowerful God who answers prayers. I'm so very happy to tell you that I got my :bfp: last night. The look on dh,s face for the last 12 hours I would never trade for anything in the world. So just thank you so much for the prayers!

woohooo!!!:happydance:

I was just thinking the other day how it's seems like we haven't had a BFP in a little while.

I'm so happy for you sweetie, thank you so much for coming back and sharing this fantastic news with us :hugs:

I will continue to pray for you and your new journey.


----------



## Godsjewel

wristwatch24 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Along with Mattsgirl, I also got my BFP. I got positive HPTs on Thursday evening and Friday morning, and my blood test came back positive. On cloud 9 but also very nervous and hoping everything is okay. I've been thanking God constantly and praying that you all get your BFPs also. Much love to you, and I plan to stick with this thread. :)

This is amazing....2 BFPs today...Thank you Jesus!!!

I'm over the moon with excitement for you and your new journey to motherhood :thumbup:

I can't wait to see what God has in store for the rest of us:flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Ok, since there is so much good news going on today, I also have some news that I&#8217;ve been anticipating sharing with you&#8230;.of course not the news that I would love to share with you, but good news.

The week of Thanksgiving I was cleaning the kitchen and going through the mail that was left on our kitchen island. I noticed a health benefits package from my husband&#8217;s workplace and handed it to him. Usually I would just toss it, since we go through my company for health insurance.

He was reading through it and called me over, I looked at the booklet and it said, &#8220;Expanded Benefits! We&#8217;re refining our infertility benefits. In 2013&#8230;we are covering up to 3 cycles of IVF treatment.&#8221; I started to cry. My hubby told me he would call his benefits coordinator to find out the details. I got home from work and he was already talking to the coordinator and had the phone on speaker so I could hear what she was saying. I heard with my own ears that they cover 90% for 3 cycles of IVF, again I started to cry. Everyone would ask if I would do IVF and I would always tell them, &#8220;Yup, when I win the lottery&#8221;&#8230;I got something just as good, I&#8217;m blessed with the opportunity to do this and very grateful.

His benefits won&#8217;t start up until Jan 1st, so I&#8217;m trying to get all the &#8220;new patient&#8221; paperwork filled out and need to get my medical records from my old physician. Oh yeah&#8230;and something else that&#8217;s pretty crazy&#8230;days after we got the benefit package I got a letter in the mail from my current Fertility Specialist saying he is now retiring&#8230;isn&#8217;t that something??? God&#8217;s timing is perfect

To be honest, I&#8217;m excited&#8230;anxious&#8230;nervous..and a bit scared. I&#8217;m excited because I know this is the best option for us and scared because what if it doesn&#8217;t work. I know that is my flesh talking and not my faith. My faith says that God has a good plan for me and all things work together for good because I love him and am called according to His purpose.

I can&#8217;t wait to share my journey with you and thank you in advance for all the prayer I&#8217;m going to need&#8230;lol!


----------



## Nikki SA

Hi Ladies, will also love to join this group. 
TTC #1 for more than a year now. Just finished the agony of the TWW and AF showed today. :cry: 

Everything seems to be so perfect now for a little one to arrive, but this is only my plan and not Gods plan... Hopefully soon we wil be blessed with a little bean..

PS: :wedding: last year September and living in South Africa.


----------



## Nikki SA

Reading your story is giving me goosebumps. Its so amazing! 
I will mention you in my prayers and best of luck!!!

Lots of baby dust.


----------



## Godsjewel

Nikki SA said:


> Hi Ladies, will also love to join this group.
> TTC #1 for more than a year now. Just finished the agony of the TWW and AF showed today. :cry:
> 
> Everything seems to be so perfect now for a little one to arrive, but this is only my plan and not Gods plan... Hopefully soon we wil be blessed with a little bean..
> 
> PS: :wedding: last year September and living in South Africa.

Welcome Nikki!

I'm loving all the newbies :hugs:

I'm sorry about AF, she never gets my memo either. Have you had any testing done yet to see if there is anything that is keeping you from getting pregnant?

Yes, all in His perfect timing.


----------



## Heather11

mattsgirl said:


> hey ladies i just wanted to pop in and thank you all for the prayers this past week. And let you know that we serve an awesome andpowerful god who answers prayers. I'm so very happy to tell you that i got my :bfp: Last night. The look on dh,s face for the last 12 hours i would never trade for anything in the world. So just thank you so much for the prayers!

congrats!!!!


----------



## Heather11

wristwatch24 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> along with mattsgirl, i also got my bfp. I got positive hpts on thursday evening and friday morning, and my blood test came back positive. On cloud 9 but also very nervous and hoping everything is okay. I've been thanking god constantly and praying that you all get your bfps also. Much love to you, and i plan to stick with this thread. :)

congrats!!!!


----------



## Nikki SA

I made an appointment with gynie for the 21 December. Hopefully everything wil turn up to be fine. I've had some troubles with my cycle and the doctor put me on the 'pill' for about three months to get the clock working correctly again. It is my second month off of the "pill"

PS: Please bare with my English spelling. My home language is Afrikaans and I am trying my very best English...


----------



## Mattsgirl

Sarah I am so happy for you. I will be praying extra hard for you in the months to come.
Nikki that year mark is a really tough one but with lots of prayer you get through. Praying you get some answers soon.
Still praying for everyone else too!


----------



## Godsjewel

Nikki SA said:


> I made an appointment with gynie for the 21 December. Hopefully everything wil turn up to be fine. I've had some troubles with my cycle and the doctor put me on the 'pill' for about three months to get the clock working correctly again. It is my second month off of the "pill"
> 
> PS: Please bare with my English spelling. My home language is Afrikaans and I am trying my very best English...

Oh, ok. We will definitely be in prayer for you that everything will be just fine :thumbup:

Your English is great!


----------



## pvsmith12

Wow! Congrats Mattsgirl & wristwatch on your :bfp:!!! That is so exciting! :) 

Nikki - Hopefully everything comes back good from your appointment, and your English is great, don't worry about it! :)

afm - CD 8 right now... and AF is still sticking around. She is usually completely gone by CD 7, but she was completely backwards and wonky this cycle. This is cycle #7 on Clomid (#1 on 150mg) as well as the first cycle I was on met WHILE taking Clomid, so I am hoping and praying that this is the one! :) 

Fx'd for all of us ladies here!!


----------



## pvsmith12

Godsjewel said:


> He was reading through it and called me over, I looked at the booklet and it said, Expanded Benefits! Were refining our infertility benefits. In 2013we are covering up to 3 cycles of IVF treatment. I started to cry. My hubby told me he would call his benefits coordinator to find out the details. I got home from work and he was already talking to the coordinator and had the phone on speaker so I could hear what she was saying. I heard with my own ears that they cover 90% for 3 cycles of IVF, again I started to cry. Everyone would ask if I would do IVF and I would always tell them, Yup, when I win the lotteryI got something just as good, Im blessed with the opportunity to do this and very grateful.

That is amazing news!!! It would be such a relief to have it as a covered benefit, God does work in amazing ways!


----------



## Dynamicmae

pvsmith12 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello my loves! It has been awhile again and I feel like I am always saying that. Just wanted to check in after having some infertility testing done. After feeling like there was something wrong with me since I have been unable to get pregnant, but....turns out that it is hubby :cry: After his SA we were pretty much told that our only shot is IVF. I am devastated.....just all the stress of this fertility stuff on top of how much IVF will cost and I have no idea what to do, what to think, and where to start. Hubby has shut down and is not taking it well.....has anybody here had any success with naturally pregnancy after being told it wouldn't happen :shrug:
> 
> First off - really sorry to hear about your troubles, it's heart-breaking when you get that kind of news. :hugs:
> 
> DH had a low count when he had a SA done, I have PCOS and don't Ov. The dr told me there was "no sense fixing me" since HE was the problem. I cried soooo hard, and he took it pretty rough. My advice is to research it online - there is plenty that can be done to increase count/motility naturally. DH now is on a multi-vitamin and a Zinc tablet (when he remembers to take them) all of which helps with count. I have also heard good things about maca root (I do believe that is what it's called). Don't lose faith, and just remember - Dr's don't know EVERYTHING... they know more than we do, but my Dr didn't know much about supplements that could help... but good ol' research did. She told me that there was NOTHING we could do to raise the count, then I found numerous studies that had been done. Also, just to be on the safe side - we did take him to his family dr to get tested and to see about getting him sent to a Urologist. Take the necessary steps in the medical world, but do what you can too.Click to expand...

Virgin Mary gave birth to a healthy baby womb.... What more of a miracle can God do for us??? Keep the faith ladies! God has the final say!!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Nikki SA said:


> Hi Ladies, will also love to join this group.
> TTC #1 for more than a year now. Just finished the agony of the TWW and AF showed today. :cry:
> 
> Everything seems to be so perfect now for a little one to arrive, but this is only my plan and not Gods plan... Hopefully soon we wil be blessed with a little bean..
> 
> PS: :wedding: last year September and living in South Africa.

Nikki where in sa are u?


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations Mattsgirl and Wristwatch! God is so amazing. 

Sarah - I am so happy for you. I have been praying for you. This opportunity sounds wonderful. Just another thing to add to our testimony. Still praying you get your bfp before needing ivf but ivf could also be the way He chooses to bless you. Either way I know that God is at work in your life.


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Ok, since there is so much good news going on today, I also have some news that Ive been anticipating sharing with you.of course not the news that I would love to share with you, but good news.
> 
> The week of Thanksgiving I was cleaning the kitchen and going through the mail that was left on our kitchen island. I noticed a health benefits package from my husbands workplace and handed it to him. Usually I would just toss it, since we go through my company for health insurance.
> 
> He was reading through it and called me over, I looked at the booklet and it said, Expanded Benefits! Were refining our infertility benefits. In 2013we are covering up to 3 cycles of IVF treatment. I started to cry. My hubby told me he would call his benefits coordinator to find out the details. I got home from work and he was already talking to the coordinator and had the phone on speaker so I could hear what she was saying. I heard with my own ears that they cover 90% for 3 cycles of IVF, again I started to cry. Everyone would ask if I would do IVF and I would always tell them, Yup, when I win the lotteryI got something just as good, Im blessed with the opportunity to do this and very grateful.
> 
> His benefits wont start up until Jan 1st, so Im trying to get all the new patient paperwork filled out and need to get my medical records from my old physician. Oh yeahand something else thats pretty crazydays after we got the benefit package I got a letter in the mail from my current Fertility Specialist saying he is now retiringisnt that something??? Gods timing is perfect
> 
> To be honest, Im excitedanxiousnervous..and a bit scared. Im excited because I know this is the best option for us and scared because what if it doesnt work. I know that is my flesh talking and not my faith. My faith says that God has a good plan for me and all things work together for good because I love him and am called according to His purpose.
> 
> I cant wait to share my journey with you and thank you in advance for all the prayer Im going to needlol!

YAY!!!!! That is so exciting!!!! Congrats!!! :hugs: Maybe we can be IVF buddies!!! I am so happy for you! With all of your faith, support, and positive energy I can't think of a better person for this to happen to!!!


----------



## BRK06

Wow!!! Praise The Lord!! :happydance: Thank you Father for blessing our sisters with their much anticipated miracles! Please watch over them and let the little ones grow big and strong!
Amen!
Congrats ladies! Mattsgirl, how exciting for both you and your little sis to be doing this at the same time!! See? God had a plan all along! :winkwink:

BabyWillow and Nikki- Welcome! I'm Kim and I'm glad you've joined us! It's exciting to see all our new sisters! I'm looking forward to getting to know you all better :) I pray you find as much encouragement here as I have!

Sarah, I'm super excited to see the coming months for you! Our God is an awesome God and He is moving in your life in a big way. Lifting you in prayer everyday :hugs:

AFM, I'm CD 4 and doing my best to give AF a run for it. Looks like we are going to try at least one more month of Clomid (100mg). We will see how it goes... Pray for me ladies! I don't want to turn into the Hulk again this month! :haha: (crazy mood swings with this stuff! :wacko: )

Ultimately, it's all up to God :) All these medical advances are great, but without Him they are pointless!


----------



## Shellvz

Congratulations to Wristwatch and Mattsgirl :)

So exciting for you both :)

Wishing Sarah and Heather all the best with IVF :)

Welcome to the new ladies :)


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> Hello my loves! It has been awhile again and I feel like I am always saying that. Just wanted to check in after having some infertility testing done. After feeling like there was something wrong with me since I have been unable to get pregnant, but....turns out that it is hubby :cry: After his SA we were pretty much told that our only shot is IVF. I am devastated.....just all the stress of this fertility stuff on top of how much IVF will cost and I have no idea what to do, what to think, and where to start. Hubby has shut down and is not taking it well.....has anybody here had any success with naturally pregnancy after being told it wouldn't happen :shrug:

I'm really sorry Sweetie :hugs: That is horrible to hear. I will be praying for you and the hubby too... Guys just don't do well with hearing something is wrong with all "that" (been there with the t-shirt!). However, our God doesn't take any Dr's word as Gospel... It's amazing to know that He isn't bound by human limitations! Don't give up hope!
That being said, was it only one SA that was done? Sometimes they can be affected by sickness or an infection. (At least that is what they told us... My hubby's first SA was horrible! He had been sick though and needed antibiotics) Maybe he can go get checked by an urologist and in the meantime be taking vitamins with plenty of zinc and keeping "the boys" as cool as possible (along with like, 50 other things, but those two to start!)

Hang in there Hun... I know this felt like a big slap in the face, but babies are born all the time to people who "will never conceive." Trust God. He's building your amazing testimony now too :hugs:


----------



## beckysprayer

:happydance::happydance: What a great day to log back in and see how everyone is doing! 



Mattsgirl said:


> Hey ladies I just wanted to pop in and thank you all for the prayers this past week. And let you know that we serve an awesome andpowerful God who answers prayers. I'm so very happy to tell you that I got my :bfp: last night. The look on dh,s face for the last 12 hours I would never trade for anything in the world. So just thank you so much for the prayers!

Congrats!! :hugs:



wristwatch24 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Along with Mattsgirl, I also got my BFP. I got positive HPTs on Thursday evening and Friday morning, and my blood test came back positive. On cloud 9 but also very nervous and hoping everything is okay. I've been thanking God constantly and praying that you all get your BFPs also. Much love to you, and I plan to stick with this thread. :)

Congrats! :hugs:



Godsjewel said:


> Ok, since there is so much good news going on today, I also have some news that Ive been anticipating sharing with you.of course not the news that I would love to share with you, but good news.
> 
> The week of Thanksgiving I was cleaning the kitchen and going through the mail that was left on our kitchen island. I noticed a health benefits package from my husbands workplace and handed it to him. Usually I would just toss it, since we go through my company for health insurance.
> 
> He was reading through it and called me over, I looked at the booklet and it said, Expanded Benefits! Were refining our infertility benefits. In 2013we are covering up to 3 cycles of IVF treatment. I started to cry. My hubby told me he would call his benefits coordinator to find out the details. I got home from work and he was already talking to the coordinator and had the phone on speaker so I could hear what she was saying. I heard with my own ears that they cover 90% for 3 cycles of IVF, again I started to cry. Everyone would ask if I would do IVF and I would always tell them, Yup, when I win the lotteryI got something just as good, Im blessed with the opportunity to do this and very grateful.
> 
> His benefits wont start up until Jan 1st, so Im trying to get all the new patient paperwork filled out and need to get my medical records from my old physician. Oh yeahand something else thats pretty crazydays after we got the benefit package I got a letter in the mail from my current Fertility Specialist saying he is now retiringisnt that something??? Gods timing is perfect
> 
> To be honest, Im excitedanxiousnervous..and a bit scared. Im excited because I know this is the best option for us and scared because what if it doesnt work. I know that is my flesh talking and not my faith. My faith says that God has a good plan for me and all things work together for good because I love him and am called according to His purpose.
> 
> I cant wait to share my journey with you and thank you in advance for all the prayer Im going to needlol!

That's so exciting! Praying for a little miracle in your arms soon! :hugs:

:happydance:


----------



## beckysprayer

Heather11 said:


> YAY!!!!! That is so exciting!!!! Congrats!!! :hugs: Maybe we can be IVF buddies!!! I am so happy for you! With all of your faith, support, and positive energy I can't think of a better person for this to happen to!!!

Good luck with your IVF! :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> Congratulations Mattsgirl and Wristwatch! God is so amazing.
> 
> Sarah - I am so happy for you. I have been praying for you. This opportunity sounds wonderful. Just another thing to add to our testimony. Still praying you get your bfp before needing ivf but ivf could also be the way He chooses to bless you. Either way I know that God is at work in your life.

Thank you sis! It's a total blessing because we had stopped all fertility treatments since they said IVF would be our last hope, and we couldn't afford to pay 10-20 thousand dollars for this procedure. July was our last IUI and I'm just really believing that this all didn't happen by chance.

You never know, I may get double for my trouble :twingirls:....:haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

> YAY!!!!! That is so exciting!!!! Congrats!!! :hugs: Maybe we can be IVF buddies!!! I am so happy for you! With all of your faith, support, and positive energy I can't think of a better person for this to happen to!!!

Thanks Heather, you are so sweet!

That would be awesome! I'm still standing in prayer with you for your situation and can't wait to hear what God is doing.


----------



## Godsjewel

> That's so exciting! Praying for a little miracle in your arms soon! :hugs:
> 
> :happydance:

BECKY!!! It's been a long time since we've heard from you, you doing ok?

Miss you and glad you popped in :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats to those who got their bfps! And yay for those starting ivf soon!

God is so good and I truly believe He is doing a great work in the women of this thread! Wonderful to hear all of the good news and blessings that God is granting! True miracles indeed!


----------



## Godsjewel

"Isaac was sixty years old when Rebekah gave birth to them." Genesis 25:26b (NIV)

Do you ever get tired of waiting on God to answer your prayers? I do.

I get tired of saying the same old prayer day after day, month after month, year after year. Tired of telling God about the same old problems still going on. Tired of hearing myself pray about the same old issues, leading me to wonder if God is as tired of hearing my prayer requests as I am of praying them.

Recently I bowed my head and admitted to God that I was simply tired of praying and waiting.

In a heavy state of emotional exhaustion, I turned to my Bible. I hoped a few verses would jump straight into my heart and give me patience. That day I read about when Isaac's wife Rebekah gave birth to twin sons. One sentence in particular caught my eye and God used it to speak hope into my soul.

Genesis 25:26 tells us that Isaac was sixty years old when his twins were born; a simple Bible fact, yet profoundly meaningful to me on that specific day.

You see, Isaac had waited patiently for the Lord to provide the perfect wife. He was forty years old when he married Rebekah. That means Isaac waited twenty years for Rebekah to bear children!

He was a man of great patience who waited on God. And eventually his patient faith was rewarded.

In Genesis 25:21a we see that "Isaac pleaded with the Lord on behalf of his wife, because she was unable to have children." (NLT) He earnestly and strongly prayed about their desires to have kids. He did not half-heartedly ask God for a son, he pleaded! He begged. He poured his heart out.

He trusted that God would provide and continued to pray the same desperate prayer for a son, day after day, month after month, year after year.

Isaac never gave up hope that his Lord could make the impossible, possible. And after twenty years, God gave him a son.

Are you tired of the wait? Tired of pleading with God just like Isaac? It may take twenty years for God to answer, or it may only take twenty minutes. But today, let's find comfort in remembering Isaac's patient faith and take hope in believing that God is not tired of hearing our prayers.

Dear Lord, please help me have patience and faith while I wait to hear from You. Help me live in excited anticipation for the day when I will see how You answer my prayers. In Jesus' Name, Amen.

By Tracie Miles


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> That's so exciting! Praying for a little miracle in your arms soon! :hugs:
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> BECKY!!! It's been a long time since we've heard from you, you doing ok?
> 
> Miss you and glad you popped in :hugs:Click to expand...


:hugs: I'm okay, I've just been busy and haven't had much time or desire to get on the computer at the end of the day. I've missed all of you though and am so happy to see such good news going around!


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so exciting! Praying for a little miracle in your arms soon! :hugs:
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> BECKY!!! It's been a long time since we've heard from you, you doing ok?
> 
> Miss you and glad you popped in :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs: I'm okay, I've just been busy and haven't had much time or desire to get on the computer at the end of the day. I've missed all of you though and am so happy to see such good news going around!Click to expand...

I see that this month is both our 1 year anniversary with BnB :thumbup:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Sarah, same thing happened with me with insurance. I had previous job and wouldnt cover a tubal reversal so I thought I will never be able to give my husband a child until I changed jobs. I went back to doc and was going to try again with different insurance. The ins admin said "We have NEVER had a ins cover this elective surgery but I will try" wouldnt ya know 15 min later she came back in shock and they covered it 100%. I did not spend a dime so I knew it was all GOD!! 
Congrats on the IVF for you and Heather!!


----------



## Nikki SA

Dynamicmae said:


> Nikki SA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, will also love to join this group.
> TTC #1 for more than a year now. Just finished the agony of the TWW and AF showed today. :cry:
> 
> Everything seems to be so perfect now for a little one to arrive, but this is only my plan and not Gods plan... Hopefully soon we wil be blessed with a little bean..
> 
> PS: :wedding: last year September and living in South Africa.
> 
> Nikki where in sa are u?Click to expand...

Living in the Freestate. Bloemfontein being our capital of our province...:flower:


----------



## Nikki SA

Dynamicmae said:


> Nikki SA said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, will also love to join this group.
> TTC #1 for more than a year now. Just finished the agony of the TWW and AF showed today. :cry:
> 
> Everything seems to be so perfect now for a little one to arrive, but this is only my plan and not Gods plan... Hopefully soon we wil be blessed with a little bean..
> 
> PS: :wedding: last year September and living in South Africa.
> 
> Nikki where in sa are u?Click to expand...

Great to have a fellow SA on the sight. where in SA are you?


----------



## PrincessBree

Wow what a good day to check in!lol

Welcome to all the new ladies may God bless you here and give you the desires of your heart!

Congratulations to our recent BFP praise God what awesome news to receive just before Christmas!May God bless you and your beans xx 

Heather-Sorry to hear about dh-in agreement with Kim I say gt a second opinion or a second analysis to be sure.At the same time I would be praying that God would provide a way for you to either get Ivf or give you a baby naturally.He already knows what you can and can't afford so He would not present you with something impossible unless He was going to make it possible!There is a way around this our God is so creative.I will be praying that each day He will allow His plan to unfold for you and dh xx 

Sarah-You already know lol but I gotta publicly share how excited I am about this testimony!!!Yaaay!!Thank You Jesus!!!I am so happy for you and dh!!What a wonderful opportunity for y'all to be able to go ahead with.I will not be surprised if you get double for your trouble!2013 is going to be an Amazing year!!!

Blessings to all other ladies!

Also pregnant ladies check Christian prayer for baby thread on my subscriptions as we need some new faces!!Mwaah!!!


----------



## xxx_faithful

I would like to take a couple moments to encourage woman on here that are waiting for God's hand to move in their lives.

It is not that God is waiting to move, but that we are waiting to receive what God has in store.
Consider yourselves honoured to be chosen to be here today, to have breath, to have life. And when he is ready, he will give you everything you could ever imagine and/or hope for. Don't underestimate Gods value for your desires to come true. After all didn't he plant those desires within you? Take trust, take hold of God's words and promises and speak out love on those that you had previously held back congratulating. Have a thankful heart, as you too will be walking around carrying a miracle. That will be YOU. 

You all are a walking testimony. 

God has not finished your story.

Let your lives be a letter to him.

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Now I am about 7 dpo and feeling pressure down there. Just wondering for all you prego ladies how soon after o did your test become bfp? I took my first round of clomid this month and I have seen a few stories that it actually worked the first time, but also many that didnt, so I am still keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## HisGrace

Baby Willow I got my bfp at 9 DPO but I hear it can take as long as 15 or 16 DPO (heard a few even longer than that). I'm praying for you.


----------



## No Doubt

Willow I got mine at 14dpo, but I only tested cause I was getting a tattoo. So it may have been before that but I wouldn't know.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

BaByWiLLoW said:


> Now I am about 7 dpo and feeling pressure down there. Just wondering for all you prego ladies how soon after o did your test become bfp? I took my first round of clomid this month and I have seen a few stories that it actually worked the first time, but also many that didnt, so I am still keeping my fingers crossed!

At 9 dpo I started feeling "different" with lots of fullness and twinges. I got a bfp at 10 dpo. :dust:


----------



## BRK06

Rozaria! Love your new pic! :) She's a doll!


----------



## BRK06

xxx_faithful said:


> I would like to take a couple moments to encourage woman on here that are waiting for God's hand to move in their lives.
> 
> It is not that God is waiting to move, but that we are waiting to receive what God has in store.
> Consider yourselves honoured to be chosen to be here today, to have breath, to have life. And when he is ready, he will give you everything you could ever imagine and/or hope for. Don't underestimate Gods value for your desires to come true. After all didn't he plant those desires within you? Take trust, take hold of God's words and promises and speak out love on those that you had previously held back congratulating. Have a thankful heart, as you too will be walking around carrying a miracle. That will be YOU.
> 
> You all are a walking testimony.
> 
> God has not finished your story.
> 
> Let your lives be a letter to him.
> 
> :flower::flower::flower:

Amen Sis! God is good ALL the time! :)

How are you doing?


----------



## faith77

Hello ladies,

I'm new to this site and stumbled on this thread. I'm thankful this thread exists :). 

Some of you have been TTC for a while (there are just under 450 pages to go through :) so it's taking me a while to work out who is who) and I wanted to ask those who've been trying for a long time - how do you wait in such a way that honors God? Wait in such a way without giving up hope? Wait whilst continuing to rejoice in the Lord? Have you chosen to keep busy on other things? Is it an indication of lack of faith to work on other projects? To get your focus off ttc so it does not become an idol? I'm sorry if this has been asked already so please share links to past discussions if any are available. I'm feeling down after another BFN but I'm more concerned with how other aspects of my life have sort of ground to a halt. I also find I'm becoming less patient with my DH which is not doing home life much good. I want to rise above this but it's proving impossible. So I'm here seeking biblical counsel like a psalm-1-ttcer :) ....

Thank you for reading ...

In His Grip,
Faith


----------



## Godsjewel

faith77 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm new to this site and stumbled on this thread. I'm thankful this thread exists :).
> 
> Some of you have been TTC for a while (there are just under 450 pages to go through :) so it's taking me a while to work out who is who) and I wanted to ask those who've been trying for a long time - how do you wait in such a way that honors God? Wait in such a way without giving up hope? Wait whilst continuing to rejoice in the Lord? Have you chosen to keep busy on other things? Is it an indication of lack of faith to work on other projects? To get your focus off ttc so it does not become an idol? I'm sorry if this has been asked already so please share links to past discussions if any are available. I'm feeling down after another BFN but I'm more concerned with how other aspects of my life have sort of ground to a halt. I also find I'm becoming less patient with my DH which is not doing home life much good. I want to rise above this but it's proving impossible. So I'm here seeking biblical counsel like a psalm-1-ttcer :) ....
> 
> Thank you for reading ...
> 
> In His Grip,
> Faith

Good morning and Welcome, my name is Sarah and I'm very glad you have joined us :hugs: and I definitely don't believe you stumbled upon this thread by chance :winkwink:

I have been on this ttc journey for a little over 5 years now. The main thing that keeps me going is the desire in my heart for a child. I have prayed countless times for the Lord to take it away if it wasn't His will for my life. The desire hasn't gone away and so I continue to believe with all my heart that God knows what's best for my life and if that means waiting, waiting and waiting some more...than I'll do it. I know His timing is perfect and I would rather have a baby in His time than my own. 

Being at the place I am now looking back, I can actually understand why I haven't become pregnant yet. My relationship with the Lord has become so strong during this time and I wouldn't trade that for anything. I'm also able to minister to women like yourself, being in the same position. I have a beautiful stepdaughter (who I call my own) that needed a mother since her birth mom isn't around. I have been able to give her my undivided attention which she so desperately needs.

Some women may never fully understand this mountain in there life, but trust in God and lay all your cares on Him, for He cares for you.

He has nothing but good in store for the ones who love Him. Believe me, I have my ups and downs, but God has been doing a real work in me to be content at where I'm at in my journey, to trust Him and take it one day at a time.

Having a hobby or activity during this waiting time is great! It definitely helps to do something you love so that you can remain peaceful and less stressed.

I hope this has helped in some way.

Blessings to you sis :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Hope

What exactly is hope? Is it positive thinking? Is it the same as faith? From a Biblical standpoint, hope is something certain, as of yet unrealized. It is something you look forward to with certainty, yet you have not yet attained. It is much like a reservation in a restaurant. You get dressed for dinner, drive to the restaurant, walk in the door and tell the host or hostess your name, fully expecting that a table will be ready for you at the appointed time. You expect that the dinner you request will be prepared and served and your hunger will be satisfied. You have no doubt or reason to believe that this chain of events will not be carried out as planned. Such is hope!
Has infertility taken your hope away? No test is too difficult, no financial setback too great if you have the hope of conceiving, but if you feel hopeless in your quest for a baby, despair can set in and it is easy to throw your hands up and give in. 
Do you realize God is your partner in hope? The struggle you face with infertility may cause you to question whether God is on your side or if He has forgotten you. Does He care if I conceive? Does He care if I am successful in other areas of my life? If you want to know about God and how He feels about you, turn to His Word! Dive in to the pages of the book He wrote about Himself! See what He has to say about Himself and about you. See what He has to say about hope.
	For whatever was written in earlier times was written for our instruction, so that through perseverance and the encouragement of the Scriptures we might have hope. Romans 15:4
Remember that Scripture is a source of great encouragement for you. God has given you His word to encourage you and give you hope! Read His word and find encouragement to help you with your battle with infertility!
	'For I know the plans that I have for you,' declares the LORD, 'plans for welfare and not for calamity to give you a future and a hope. Jeremiah 29:11
Gods plans for you are full of hope. Full of certainty. 
	Why are you in despair, O my soul? And why have you become disturbed within me? Hope in God, for I shall again praise Him for the help of His presence. Psalm 42:5
You can place your hope in God--the certainty of God. He is unwavering. Even if your circumstances change every time you have an appointment with your doctor--a new diagnosis, a different medication, more questions. Hope in God--place your confidence in the certainty of who He is, and find help in the very presence of God.
	I wait for the LORD, my soul does wait, And in His word do I hope. Psalm 130:5

Waiting is such a hard part of the infertility struggle. It seems as if your entire adult life has been nothing but waiting for a baby! As you wait, you can put your hope in the Lord and in His infallible word. Hope--something certain, yet unrealized. Wait for Gods perfect plan to be brought about in His perfect timing, whatever His perfect plan for your life is. Place your hope in His perfect plan for you as you wait for the Lord. 
	In hope against hope he (Abraham) believed, so that he might become a father of many nations according to that which had been spoken, " So shall your descendants be." Romans 4:18
Abraham gave us a beautiful example of hope as he waited for a child! He believed in hope that God would do what He said He would and give him and Sarah a baby in their old age! God came through and
Isaac was born! Abraham believed with certainty that God would give him a child, and God did! (By the way--what an encouraging story for those who need God to perform a healing miracle in their physical bodies!)
	For in hope we have been saved, but hope that is seen is not hope; for who hopes for what he already sees? But if we hope for what we do not see, with perseverance we wait eagerly for it. Romans 8:24-25
...rejoicing in hope, persevering in tribulation, devoted to prayer,... Romans 12:12
Keep persevering in prayer! Keep praying for Gods will for your life and your family! Thank God for the hope He gives you. 
	Now may the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace in believing, so that you will abound in hope by the power of the Holy Spirit. Romans 15:13
It is our prayer that you will feel the peace of the Holy Spirit when you realize the hope you have from Heaven, that God is for you and not against you, and that Gods plan for your life is amazing!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Nikki SA

I reached the end of AF today. Ovulation is coming and I should be over the moon but instead I'm feeling nothing at all. I do not see myself getting all excited again just for nothing to happen AGAIN.

Maybe we should just stop trying and give it a rest. If it happens it happens and if it dont it just dont. That would be difficult though but TTC is taking over my life and all of my thoughts. I do not know what to think anymore!!

I overslept today making me late for work. There was no time to sit down and start my day as usual. DH and me usually read the bible together and pray but this morning he had to get up at 4:30 and he did the reading on his own. I get to bed to late at night spending to much time browsing the internet after I took care of my family with dinner ect.

I am just feeling negative!

:nope:


----------



## BRK06

https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/A8DA6EA3-2E03-4BFA-8109-C2866EEC0A08-1269-000001273F5E5740.jpg


----------



## Heather11

With Christmas getting closer I have to say that with the latest TTC set back I have not really been in the mood for any type of Christmas celebration. Between the parties and the gifts and all of the hustle and bustle it really just turned me off. I have just been so down lately. 

One of the things I do in my spare time is "adopt" deployed soldiers. I send them letters, cards, and care packages for support. I was putting together my care package for my soldier this afternoon and as I was putting together and it started to put me back into the holiday spirit. Upon reflection I feel it is because putting together the care package to send overseas is an act of the true Christmas spirit and celebration of life and love before it became all about presents and material things. 

Somethings this season get so busy and we need to take a step back and remember the real reason we are celebrating Christmas. :flower:


----------



## uwa_amanda

Heather11 said:


> With Christmas getting closer I have to say that with the latest TTC set back I have not really been in the mood for any type of Christmas celebration. Between the parties and the gifts and all of the hustle and bustle it really just turned me off. I have just been so down lately.
> 
> One of the things I do in my spare time is "adopt" deployed soldiers. I send them letters, cards, and care packages for support. I was putting together my care package for my soldier this afternoon and as I was putting together and it started to put me back into the holiday spirit. Upon reflection I feel it is because putting together the care package to send overseas is an act of the true Christmas spirit and celebration of life and love before it became all about presents and material things.
> 
> Somethings this season get so busy and we need to take a step back and remember the real reason we are celebrating Christmas. :flower:

I know how you feel. I called one of the biggest fertility centers in my state today to schedule an appointment to do further testing to see if they may can pinpoint what is wrong with me. They seemed all ready to talk to me and all before they asked me who my insurance was through. I told them who it was through and her response was a real quick, "We don't take your insurance." That was like a kick in my gut. I was hoping so hard that I would be able to see one of the top fertility specialists in my area and got shot down quickly. :cry: My husband said that we could just find another doctor that takes our insurance. My response was, "Yeah...in Tennessee or Georgia." 

I've been pretty down about everything today. I almost want to say I have hit rock bottom. In my frustration today, I said some things that I know our Father would not be proud of and I feel so terrible. I know our Father is forgiving and knows our struggle but I reached a point today where I just wanted to give up. I came home from work and just went to bed and sobbed my eyes out. I am tired of this. I want my life back so bad. I need all the prayers I can get. 

I don't post much on here but I just know that you ladies know what to say so I don't feel horrible and to make me feel better about my situation. You don't know how much I appreciate you. :flower:


----------



## LoveandSeven

To all my fellow beautiful Christian ladies on this thread, 

I'm not really sure how to ask this question and I don't wish to offend anybody. I'm 25 and engaged to my soul mate. We've been together for close to three years and have always wanted to build a family together and decided 6 months ago to start trying to do so. 

My question to you is, do you believe that we are having a hard time conceiving, due to the fact that we are doing it while still unwed?


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> With Christmas getting closer I have to say that with the latest TTC set back I have not really been in the mood for any type of Christmas celebration. Between the parties and the gifts and all of the hustle and bustle it really just turned me off. I have just been so down lately.
> 
> One of the things I do in my spare time is "adopt" deployed soldiers. I send them letters, cards, and care packages for support. I was putting together my care package for my soldier this afternoon and as I was putting together and it started to put me back into the holiday spirit. Upon reflection I feel it is because putting together the care package to send overseas is an act of the true Christmas spirit and celebration of life and love before it became all about presents and material things.
> 
> Somethings this season get so busy and we need to take a step back and remember the real reason we are celebrating Christmas. :flower:

You are amazing! I'm sure the soldiers are very blessed by your giving heart. Jesus is the reason for the season and you are definitely doing something that He cares deeply about. It always seems that in helping others, your heart tends to soften and you start to feel better :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> With Christmas getting closer I have to say that with the latest TTC set back I have not really been in the mood for any type of Christmas celebration. Between the parties and the gifts and all of the hustle and bustle it really just turned me off. I have just been so down lately.
> 
> One of the things I do in my spare time is "adopt" deployed soldiers. I send them letters, cards, and care packages for support. I was putting together my care package for my soldier this afternoon and as I was putting together and it started to put me back into the holiday spirit. Upon reflection I feel it is because putting together the care package to send overseas is an act of the true Christmas spirit and celebration of life and love before it became all about presents and material things.
> 
> Somethings this season get so busy and we need to take a step back and remember the real reason we are celebrating Christmas. :flower:
> 
> I know how you feel. I called one of the biggest fertility centers in my state today to schedule an appointment to do further testing to see if they may can pinpoint what is wrong with me. They seemed all ready to talk to me and all before they asked me who my insurance was through. I told them who it was through and her response was a real quick, "We don't take your insurance." That was like a kick in my gut. I was hoping so hard that I would be able to see one of the top fertility specialists in my area and got shot down quickly. :cry: My husband said that we could just find another doctor that takes our insurance. My response was, "Yeah...in Tennessee or Georgia."
> 
> I've been pretty down about everything today. I almost want to say I have hit rock bottom. In my frustration today, I said some things that I know our Father would not be proud of and I feel so terrible. I know our Father is forgiving and knows our struggle but I reached a point today where I just wanted to give up. I came home from work and just went to bed and sobbed my eyes out. I am tired of this. I want my life back so bad. I need all the prayers I can get.
> 
> I don't post much on here but I just know that you ladies know what to say so I don't feel horrible and to make me feel better about my situation. You don't know how much I appreciate you. :flower:Click to expand...

Big hugs to you sweetie :hugs:

We both have been on this journey for awhile now and have gone through so many ups and downs, but thankful we serve a mighty God who is faithful and never lets us down.

My insurance covered 50% of fertility testing, IUI's and medication, but didn't cover IVF. Just recently we were blessed with my husbands health benefits which cover 90% of 3 rounds of IVF. You never know what God has for you around the corner. My last FS told me that IVF would be my next option and hubby and I were very saddened by that news since we couldn't afford it.

I know your desire for a child is strong, keep the faith because in due time you will reap a harvest if you don't grow weary. All in God's timing:flower:


----------



## No Doubt

Loveandseven, of this were true there would not be a bunch of babies made out of wedlock everyday and everyone that was married would be pregnant just looking at each other. Its very possible ita not happening right now because God knows the plans be has for you and knows that right now a baby does not fit the scenario. I had to look at my own life in this regard and I think about the fact that we were living in a small duplex and that while we both worked financially a baby would have been an added strain. Within time we bought a house, both were moved into higher paying positions. I had lost 60lbs and we both were much healthier...basically everything fell into place and I was pregnant. I lost my virginity at 16 and was sexually active all the way up until my marriage. Am I jot supposed to be a mother because of this? No, God is a forgiving God, so don't think this is some sort of punishment. Also they say a healthy couple can take up to a year, sometimes longer, to conceive. I know we want it when we want it, hut we have to be patient. Hope this helps!


----------



## No Doubt

Adopting a soldier sounds like a wonderful idea. I don't support the war, but I do support our troops and I would love to do something like that. How did you find out about it?


----------



## Nikki SA

No Doubt said:


> Loveandseven, of this were true there would not be a bunch of babies made out of wedlock everyday and everyone that was married would be pregnant just looking at each other. Its very possible ita not happening right now because God knows the plans be has for you and knows that right now a baby does not fit the scenario. I had to look at my own life in this regard and I think about the fact that we were living in a small duplex and that while we both worked financially a baby would have been an added strain. Within time we bought a house, both were moved into higher paying positions. I had lost 60lbs and we both were much healthier...basically everything fell into place and I was pregnant. I lost my virginity at 16 and was sexually active all the way up until my marriage. Am I jot supposed to be a mother because of this? No, God is a forgiving God, so don't think this is some sort of punishment. Also they say a healthy couple can take up to a year, sometimes longer, to conceive. I know we want it when we want it, hut we have to be patient. Hope this helps!

Wise Words, thank you No Doubt!! :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Love

Infertility can do a lot of things. It can test a marriage and can strain relationships with friends who are already parents. It can make us question everything weve ever held to be true about our relationship with God. However, there are some things infertility can never do. It can never change Gods powerful, ever present, unwavering love for us.

God is love. Not only does He love us with a love more magnificent, more mind-blowing, more indescribable than our finite human minds can possibly begin to comprehend, but God IS love. It is the very essence of who He is. Its not just something that He does because He chooses to do so, and can opt not to do anymore. He IS love. We love because He IS love and He has given us the ability to love each other. 

God can never love us more than He does this moment. He can never love us less. Even when we feel like we fail Him in fantastic ways, He loves us just as much as He does when we throw our heads back and sing His praises to the top of our lungs. Why? Because He IS love. Every fiber of His holy being loves. When we cry out in anger to Him that we cannot understand why He would give us such a burning desire for a baby and wrap it in a blanket of endometriosis, He still loves. Even on the days our periods start and we cant find it in our hearts to talk to Him, He loves us still. His love for us remains constant when our diagnoses are uncertain or our decisions as to how far we really want to take our treatment changes by the day. His love for you is constant. His love for you is pure. His love for you is strong enough to sustain you through a struggle as great as infertility or miscarriage.

I pray you are reminded of Gods love for you every day of this Christmas season. May you be reminded of a love so powerful that diety wrapped Himself in human frailty in order to build a relationship with us. May each carol you hear become your own personal love song from God Emmanuel straight to your heart. As you gather with family or friends, may you be constantly reminded of a love so strong that nothing can separate you from the love God has for you. Not death, not life. Not infertility or loss. His love is with you every moment of this holiday season. Through every season of your life--even through infertility.

35 Who shall ever separate us from Christ's love? Shall suffering and affliction and tribulation? Or calamity and distress? Or persecution or hunger or destitution or peril or sword?...

38 For I am persuaded beyond doubt (am sure) that neither death nor life, nor angels nor principalities, nor things impending and threatening nor things to come, nor powers,

39 Nor height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation will be able to separate us from the love of God which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.

Romans 8:35, 38-39

-Beth Forbus


----------



## uwa_amanda

Godsjewel said:


> Love
> 
> Infertility can do a lot of things. It can test a marriage and can strain relationships with friends who are already parents. It can make us question everything weve ever held to be true about our relationship with God. However, there are some things infertility can never do. It can never change Gods powerful, ever present, unwavering love for us.
> 
> God is love. Not only does He love us with a love more magnificent, more mind-blowing, more indescribable than our finite human minds can possibly begin to comprehend, but God IS love. It is the very essence of who He is. Its not just something that He does because He chooses to do so, and can opt not to do anymore. He IS love. We love because He IS love and He has given us the ability to love each other.
> 
> God can never love us more than He does this moment. He can never love us less. Even when we feel like we fail Him in fantastic ways, He loves us just as much as He does when we throw our heads back and sing His praises to the top of our lungs. Why? Because He IS love. Every fiber of His holy being loves. When we cry out in anger to Him that we cannot understand why He would give us such a burning desire for a baby and wrap it in a blanket of endometriosis, He still loves. Even on the days our periods start and we cant find it in our hearts to talk to Him, He loves us still. His love for us remains constant when our diagnoses are uncertain or our decisions as to how far we really want to take our treatment changes by the day. His love for you is constant. His love for you is pure. His love for you is strong enough to sustain you through a struggle as great as infertility or miscarriage.
> 
> I pray you are reminded of Gods love for you every day of this Christmas season. May you be reminded of a love so powerful that diety wrapped Himself in human frailty in order to build a relationship with us. May each carol you hear become your own personal love song from God Emmanuel straight to your heart. As you gather with family or friends, may you be constantly reminded of a love so strong that nothing can separate you from the love God has for you. Not death, not life. Not infertility or loss. His love is with you every moment of this holiday season. Through every season of your life--even through infertility.
> 
> 35 Who shall ever separate us from Christ's love? Shall suffering and affliction and tribulation? Or calamity and distress? Or persecution or hunger or destitution or peril or sword?...
> 
> 38 For I am persuaded beyond doubt (am sure) that neither death nor life, nor angels nor principalities, nor things impending and threatening nor things to come, nor powers,
> 
> 39 Nor height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation will be able to separate us from the love of God which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.
> 
> Romans 8:35, 38-39
> 
> -Beth Forbus

Thank you Sarah. I really needed that today...especially after yesterday. :)


----------



## LoveandSeven

No Doubt said:


> Loveandseven, of this were true there would not be a bunch of babies made out of wedlock everyday and everyone that was married would be pregnant just looking at each other. Its very possible ita not happening right now because God knows the plans be has for you and knows that right now a baby does not fit the scenario. I had to look at my own life in this regard and I think about the fact that we were living in a small duplex and that while we both worked financially a baby would have been an added strain. Within time we bought a house, both were moved into higher paying positions. I had lost 60lbs and we both were much healthier...basically everything fell into place and I was pregnant. I lost my virginity at 16 and was sexually active all the way up until my marriage. Am I jot supposed to be a mother because of this? No, God is a forgiving God, so don't think this is some sort of punishment. Also they say a healthy couple can take up to a year, sometimes longer, to conceive. I know we want it when we want it, hut we have to be patient. Hope this helps!

Thank you NoDoubt. That was everything I needed to hear and more.


----------



## Heather11

uwa_amanda said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> With Christmas getting closer I have to say that with the latest TTC set back I have not really been in the mood for any type of Christmas celebration. Between the parties and the gifts and all of the hustle and bustle it really just turned me off. I have just been so down lately.
> 
> One of the things I do in my spare time is "adopt" deployed soldiers. I send them letters, cards, and care packages for support. I was putting together my care package for my soldier this afternoon and as I was putting together and it started to put me back into the holiday spirit. Upon reflection I feel it is because putting together the care package to send overseas is an act of the true Christmas spirit and celebration of life and love before it became all about presents and material things.
> 
> Somethings this season get so busy and we need to take a step back and remember the real reason we are celebrating Christmas. :flower:
> 
> I know how you feel. I called one of the biggest fertility centers in my state today to schedule an appointment to do further testing to see if they may can pinpoint what is wrong with me. They seemed all ready to talk to me and all before they asked me who my insurance was through. I told them who it was through and her response was a real quick, "We don't take your insurance." That was like a kick in my gut. I was hoping so hard that I would be able to see one of the top fertility specialists in my area and got shot down quickly. :cry: My husband said that we could just find another doctor that takes our insurance. My response was, "Yeah...in Tennessee or Georgia."
> 
> I've been pretty down about everything today. I almost want to say I have hit rock bottom. In my frustration today, I said some things that I know our Father would not be proud of and I feel so terrible. I know our Father is forgiving and knows our struggle but I reached a point today where I just wanted to give up. I came home from work and just went to bed and sobbed my eyes out. I am tired of this. I want my life back so bad. I need all the prayers I can get.
> 
> I don't post much on here but I just know that you ladies know what to say so I don't feel horrible and to make me feel better about my situation. You don't know how much I appreciate you. :flower:Click to expand...

:hugs: It is great to have a place to share our thoughts and frustrations!!!! I am here if you ever need to vent!


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> With Christmas getting closer I have to say that with the latest TTC set back I have not really been in the mood for any type of Christmas celebration. Between the parties and the gifts and all of the hustle and bustle it really just turned me off. I have just been so down lately.
> 
> One of the things I do in my spare time is "adopt" deployed soldiers. I send them letters, cards, and care packages for support. I was putting together my care package for my soldier this afternoon and as I was putting together and it started to put me back into the holiday spirit. Upon reflection I feel it is because putting together the care package to send overseas is an act of the true Christmas spirit and celebration of life and love before it became all about presents and material things.
> 
> Somethings this season get so busy and we need to take a step back and remember the real reason we are celebrating Christmas. :flower:
> 
> You are amazing! I'm sure the soldiers are very blessed by your giving heart. Jesus is the reason for the season and you are definitely doing something that He cares deeply about. It always seems that in helping others, your heart tends to soften and you start to feel better :hugs:Click to expand...

It is really true! I always feel the best when I am doing for others!! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

No Doubt said:


> Adopting a soldier sounds like a wonderful idea. I don't support the war, but I do support our troops and I would love to do something like that. How did you find out about it?

I know what you mean! I don't always support the war or certain things, but I know these men and women are fighting for our safety and freedom here and I feel like it is a great to send my thanks, even if it is just a small thanks!

If you are interested you can visit www.adoptaplatoon.org that is the organization I use! They are a great organization.


----------



## Shellvz

uwa_amanda said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> With Christmas getting closer I have to say that with the latest TTC set back I have not really been in the mood for any type of Christmas celebration. Between the parties and the gifts and all of the hustle and bustle it really just turned me off. I have just been so down lately.
> 
> One of the things I do in my spare time is "adopt" deployed soldiers. I send them letters, cards, and care packages for support. I was putting together my care package for my soldier this afternoon and as I was putting together and it started to put me back into the holiday spirit. Upon reflection I feel it is because putting together the care package to send overseas is an act of the true Christmas spirit and celebration of life and love before it became all about presents and material things.
> 
> Somethings this season get so busy and we need to take a step back and remember the real reason we are celebrating Christmas. :flower:
> 
> I know how you feel. I called one of the biggest fertility centers in my state today to schedule an appointment to do further testing to see if they may can pinpoint what is wrong with me. They seemed all ready to talk to me and all before they asked me who my insurance was through. I told them who it was through and her response was a real quick, "We don't take your insurance." That was like a kick in my gut. I was hoping so hard that I would be able to see one of the top fertility specialists in my area and got shot down quickly. :cry: My husband said that we could just find another doctor that takes our insurance. My response was, "Yeah...in Tennessee or Georgia."
> 
> I've been pretty down about everything today. I almost want to say I have hit rock bottom. In my frustration today, I said some things that I know our Father would not be proud of and I feel so terrible. I know our Father is forgiving and knows our struggle but I reached a point today where I just wanted to give up. I came home from work and just went to bed and sobbed my eyes out. I am tired of this. I want my life back so bad. I need all the prayers I can get.
> 
> I don't post much on here but I just know that you ladies know what to say so I don't feel horrible and to make me feel better about my situation. You don't know how much I appreciate you. :flower:Click to expand...

I am sorry you are feeling so down right now. It is very difficult ttc long term.

God knows. He is never taken by surprise by anything - including our reactions. Take heart that you are not alone and God does have everything under control. We may not see it or agree with it but we can trust in God's goodness and faithfulness!


----------



## stevens2010

Hi ladies, it's been a long time since I posted in here. 

Congratulations to the latest BFPs, I hope you have wonderful pregnancies, free from any complications. :)

As for me, I have finished Clomid. I didn't get a BFP and have instead been told by my consultant to lose weight and then I'll be referred on for IUI or IVF. I'm really praying that we'll get a BFP before then!

I don't have much going on right now so I guess I'll update as and when anything happens.

:)


----------



## Shellvz

Discovered this morning that I am much more emotional than I thought.

Church Christmas items today and i cried through every kids item (starting with the baby & toddler group).

I couldn't stop the tears from flowing and just wanted to put my head down and howl.

Probably didn't help that today is the 17th anniversary of my mothers death.

Emotional day!

Tomorrow our appt with FS...


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats to the new BFPs! 

I am so happy to hear that the Lord has blessed you with a new path to your LO, GJ. Three fresh IVFs almost completely covered by insurance! God is so good. I cried when I read it.

AFM- I've been waiting for December to come for quite some time. I don't know why, but I've been feeling like this month is going to a big one in terms of TTC. And not necessarily just for me. Maybe because this was our lucky month one year ago. It didn't end the way I would have liked, but I know everything happens for a reason. I just can't see it yet. But that's okay. I'm confident in the knowledge that the Lord is working in my life to bring me to the place he wants me to be. This year (and the next), I'm leaving it all in God's hands. I can't tell you how wonderful it is to feel that TTC weight lifted off my shoulders....and it feels a bit easier to just wait and see what will happen in the coming year.


----------



## Shellvz

Dr advised our only option is IVF. He has ruled out falling pregnant naturally or insemination and we have ruled out donor sperm.

He gave us the IVF sales pitch - as expected but there are so many variables: expense, hormone injections, tests & surgical procedures for both of us. Plus the ethical dilemmas of embryo's.

So, what does God say? He has the final word!


----------



## Godsjewel

Shellvz said:


> Dr advised our only option is IVF. He has ruled out falling pregnant naturally or insemination and we have ruled out donor sperm.
> 
> He gave us the IVF sales pitch - as expected but there are so many variables: expense, hormone injections, tests & surgical procedures for both of us. Plus the ethical dilemmas of embryo's.
> 
> So, what does God say? He has the final word!

Hi Dear :hugs:

Time and time again the doctors told my husband and I that IVF would be our last option. We told them many times that it wasn't a possibility and would joke around saying we could buy a new car with that money. Never in my wildest dreams did I imagine that my husbands insurance would cover it. I myself feel at total peace about it and am just adding this on as another chapter in my testimony. A lady that used to join us on this thread recently did IVF and is now pregnant. She messaged me awhile back and has been such an encouragement to me now that I will be going through this IVF process. I see this as another way for me to help others that will travel down this road. 

This is definitely something that you and your hubby will need to pray about and I pray that God shows you the answer and brings you peace whatever is decided :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

DBZ34 said:


> Congrats to the new BFPs!
> 
> I am so happy to hear that the Lord has blessed you with a new path to your LO, GJ. Three fresh IVFs almost completely covered by insurance! God is so good. I cried when I read it.
> 
> AFM- I've been waiting for December to come for quite some time. I don't know why, but I've been feeling like this month is going to a big one in terms of TTC. And not necessarily just for me. Maybe because this was our lucky month one year ago. It didn't end the way I would have liked, but I know everything happens for a reason. I just can't see it yet. But that's okay. I'm confident in the knowledge that the Lord is working in my life to bring me to the place he wants me to be. This year (and the next), I'm leaving it all in God's hands. I can't tell you how wonderful it is to feel that TTC weight lifted off my shoulders....and it feels a bit easier to just wait and see what will happen in the coming year.

Hi Sweetheart!!!

Your positive attitude fills my heart with joy :happydance:

God is so good and I too am looking forward to see what He is going to do in 2013!!!


----------



## Praying4bump

Hi ladies! It has been a while since I posted but I have been lurking around trying not to focus so much on ttc and more on my relationship with God. 
Congrats to All the bfps! I'm sorry about all the heart breaks.

We have been oficially ttc for 19mos and started seeing an RE last week. Its still sad that I have to go through this process but im making peace with it because this is the path my God has chosen for me.
You ladies give me courage to accept my path. Im keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## Heather11

Shellvz said:


> Dr advised our only option is IVF. He has ruled out falling pregnant naturally or insemination and we have ruled out donor sperm.
> 
> He gave us the IVF sales pitch - as expected but there are so many variables: expense, hormone injections, tests & surgical procedures for both of us. Plus the ethical dilemmas of embryo's.
> 
> So, what does God say? He has the final word!

We were just told that IVF is our only option as well! :hugs: I am here if you ever want to chat! And you are right God will help you decide if this is the right decision for you and yours! :flower:


----------



## Shellvz

Hi Ladies,

Thank you so much for your kind words, encouragement and support. I have decided to take a break from all things ttc while we pray and decide our future. 

I need to stop for my own sanity. Checking on this thread has been helpful but is becoming more painful as we face our future - potentially childless.

I wish everyone all the best and hope that you all receive the child of your hearts.

God bless,

Shell


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> With Christmas getting closer I have to say that with the latest TTC set back I have not really been in the mood for any type of Christmas celebration. Between the parties and the gifts and all of the hustle and bustle it really just turned me off. I have just been so down lately.
> 
> One of the things I do in my spare time is "adopt" deployed soldiers. I send them letters, cards, and care packages for support. I was putting together my care package for my soldier this afternoon and as I was putting together and it started to put me back into the holiday spirit. Upon reflection I feel it is because putting together the care package to send overseas is an act of the true Christmas spirit and celebration of life and love before it became all about presents and material things.
> 
> Somethings this season get so busy and we need to take a step back and remember the real reason we are celebrating Christmas. :flower:

I think it is awesome you are taking care of troops like that :) They really appreciate it!


----------



## BRK06

Shellvz said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind words, encouragement and support. I have decided to take a break from all things ttc while we pray and decide our future.
> 
> I need to stop for my own sanity. Checking on this thread has been helpful but is becoming more painful as we face our future - potentially childless.
> 
> I wish everyone all the best and hope that you all receive the child of your hearts.
> 
> God bless,
> 
> Shell

I pray God's blessings on you too Sis! I will keep you in prayer. I understand the need to take a break and distance yourself for a bit. Whenever you need us we will all be here! :hugs:


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hey ladies!!! Did progesterone test 7 dpo.... Was 1.2 :'( Shows absolutely noooooo ovulation. Last month wass 66 showed strong ovulation. Was 1.6 the first month no ovulation. Now I'm wondering if only my one ovary works. It was my 3rd round of clomid 50mg CD 2-6 and I'm due to see doc tomorrow. Feeling a little down


----------



## Godsjewel

Dynamicmae said:


> Hey ladies!!! Did progesterone test 7 dpo.... Was 1.2 :'( Shows absolutely noooooo ovulation. Last month wass 66 showed strong ovulation. Was 1.6 the first month no ovulation. Now I'm wondering if only my one ovary works. It was my 3rd round of clomid 50mg CD 2-6 and I'm due to see doc tomorrow. Feeling a little down

I'm sorry the results weren't what you wanted, I'm sure the doc will have an answer for you tomorrow about what is going on and will maybe up your dose, or try a different medication.

Everything will be ok sis, I will continue to pray for you :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Joseph
The Forgotten Member of the Christmas Story​
There is no doubt that you are being bombarded with everything Christmas. Its everywhere you look. Turn on the television and there are commercials offering you the greatest bargains you could ever hope for. Decorations line the streets and radio stations blast Jingle Bells and We Wish You A Merry Christmas. Its hard to feel merry when you are struggling with infertility, and all you want for Christmas is a positive pregnancy test. Your heart is filled with so many questions, and in this time when our attention is turned to Gods plan for humanity, you cant help but wonder about His plan for you. Today would be a good day to sit down with Joseph. Share a few moments with the man who adopted the Savior. The one who wiped His nose and taught Him a trade. The one whose heart must have carried as many questions that first Christmas as yours does this Christmas.

Have you ever really thought about Joseph? What he thought and felt? He knows all about a life that doesnt go according to a plan. He thought he would marry the girl down the road, hed build her a nice home and theyd have children--together--and theyd be like everyone else. Sound familiar? He had no idea that God had such a plan and that he would play such a role. Dont you imagine he must have scratched his head more than once as he pondered the part he was to play in this scene? God, why me? Why did You choose me? I dont know if I can do this. Cant you see his face as he tried to get Mary settled in a stable for the birth of Jesus? God, Im failing you. Im failing her. Im failing Him. I cant do this right. I just cant do this. I just wanted to get married and have a family, God! I feel like such a failure.

Scripture doesnt tell us much about Joseph so we dont really know if he felt like this or not. We do know that he must have loved Mary, and that he trusted God with all of his heart. No matter what his exact thoughts were, he had to be amazed at the magnitude of the role he was called upon to play. I believe there were times when his calling felt too heavy, the job seemed too hard. Does yours? Does the burden of infertility weigh too heavily on your heart? Especially during times when society focuses so intensely on family and children? Think again on Joseph.

During the times Joseph must have struggled in feeling like he wasnt doing enough for his unique family, he must have felt like a failure, yet Heaven must have smiled. Why? Because Josephs trusting heart was leading him down the path Heaven had planned for him. He couldnt see the entirety of Gods plan and couldnt understand all that he was asked to do, but his servants heart trusted God. He was playing a role in the events that would change not only his world, but the world. 

There are times as you are called upon to carry the burden of infertility when you are faced with facets of Gods plan that you do not understand. You may feel like a failure, much like Joseph may have. You may feel as if you are failing your family by not giving your spouse a child or not giving your parents grandchildren. Somehow, your servants heart keeps trusting in God and His magnificent plan for your life. And Heaven smiles because your trusting heart keeps you walking the path God has planned for you even when His plan has included infertility for a while. 

Joseph may have winced when he looked inside that dirty, little stall where his sweetheart would labor to bring the Savior into the world. He may have thought he was doing Him an incredible injustice by not providing better. But God led him there just as He led the shepherd and the Magi there. Just as He led you to your physician or support group, or into the care of your supportive friend or the church family who loves you not even knowing the struggle you face. 

And Heaven smiles.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## pvsmith12

Hi everyone. :)

Ok, so this really has nothing to do with baby making, but I am so excited that I just had to share! I have been searching and praying for another job - yes, the one I have is full time, but it's horrible and I really don't enjoy being here. Most of the people I work with are obsessed with having the whole office immersed in drama... constantly, the office used to be an old horse barn, so it's not the most pleasant place to work, and (since it's a family run business) myself and the other 2 newest ladies get treated horribly. 

Anyway, I have been searching for months for a new job, as well as praying for guidance from God, but there has just been nothing. Earlier in the year I applied for a program where they would train you to be a Continuing Care Assistant, but was wait-listed because I had a full time job. I was super upset about it, since I would love to be a CCA but can't afford to go back to school. Well, today one of the ladies from the program called and asked if I was still interested! They are starting a new class in February and I already qualified and everything last year. Right now I am waiting for a call back, but I am praying that this is really going to happen for me. :)


----------



## Godsjewel

pvsmith12 said:


> Hi everyone. :)
> 
> Ok, so this really has nothing to do with baby making, but I am so excited that I just had to share! I have been searching and praying for another job - yes, the one I have is full time, but it's horrible and I really don't enjoy being here. Most of the people I work with are obsessed with having the whole office immersed in drama... constantly, the office used to be an old horse barn, so it's not the most pleasant place to work, and (since it's a family run business) myself and the other 2 newest ladies get treated horribly.
> 
> Anyway, I have been searching for months for a new job, as well as praying for guidance from God, but there has just been nothing. Earlier in the year I applied for a program where they would train you to be a Continuing Care Assistant, but was wait-listed because I had a full time job. I was super upset about it, since I would love to be a CCA but can't afford to go back to school. Well, today one of the ladies from the program called and asked if I was still interested! They are starting a new class in February and I already qualified and everything last year. Right now I am waiting for a call back, but I am praying that this is really going to happen for me. :)

:happydance: That is great news hun! Thank you Lord for blessing my sis with this wonderful opportunity, you knew her hearts desire.

Keep us updated on how things go!


----------



## BaByWiLLoW

Hi ladies! In need of prayers please!! I took test yesterday with a faint positive but then again this morning and nothing so I am trying so hard not to lose faith that the Lord has blessed us but I just dont know??


----------



## No Doubt

Pv praying that everything works in your favor. You will get a call and it will be everything you want it to be. I pray the Lord blessed you in this new opportunity greatly!

Willow I know what you mean about maybe maybe not. Maybe try having faith that whatever the outcome God is in control. This may be easier than trying to keep the faith that something is there and a hit less nerve wrecking too. But I do hope that God blesses you with a wonderful bundle!


----------



## pvsmith12

I got a call back. I have to get an updated Criminal Record Check for them and in January I will be called to go for an interview with the employers. I am hoping that since this will be my second year going through this process, and the fact that I was #2 on the wait list last year, I have a better chance at getting a spot in the class. 

Thank you ladies for your prayers, I really appreciate them. :) 

Willow: I will be praying that you get answers soon, and hopefully the Lord has blessed you with a tiny little bundle to call your own.


----------



## Godsjewel

A Christmas Secret​
Shh! Can you keep a secret? You cant tell! My husbands Christmas gift has been sitting on our kitchen counter for two weeks and he doesnt know it! Its wrapped up in a beautiful, decorative box that is quite ornate. The uniquely shaped box he assumes to be a new Christmas decoration is actually a gift he has been hinting for quite some time. He walks by it every day and has no idea. He stands within inches of his present and reads the mail! I have to admit, I enjoy being a little sneaky and the thought of hidden treasures makes me smile.

Do you realize that God has hidden treasures all around you today? He understands that infertility can take a toll on your heart--especially around the holidays. He knows the burden that baby hunger brings, so He gives you an extra measure of love. He may not have placed them in brightly colored boxes on your kitchen countertops, but they are there. 

Where are these hidden Christmas gifts from God? Perhaps God has given you a measure of His love in a phone call from a friend who just called to check on you after she knew you had an important doctors appointment. Just the fact that she cared spoke volumes to your heart. (A word aptly spoken is like apples of gold in settings of silver.--Proverbs 25:11) Remember your pastors sermon that really seemed to speak to your heart? Maybe God was being a little sneaky and placed that in your pastors heart just for you. There are many times we receive emails telling us that one of these devotions was just what someone needed for the struggle they were going through on a particular day. God had placed a hidden treasure right in front of them--right on their computer screen! Something as simple as an encouraging book you find in a Christian book store, or even a song on the radio can remind you of the love God has for you in troubling times. Perhaps youve never considered that encounters such as these can be more than just coincidences and could actually be hidden gifts from God to help you through this most difficult journey through infertility.

Remember when you were a little girl? Did you sneak around the house at Christmas time, trying your best to find the Christmas gifts you knew were hidden somewhere just out of sight? Why not be like that again? Look around you for the hidden treasures of Gods love. 

As women who want to get pregnant we are absolute professionals at looking for signs. Every time we are in the midst of a two-week wait between ovulation day and day 28, we look for a sign we are pregnant. Could that twinge mean anything? I dont think I feel very well today. Could that be morning sickness starting? Why not put this unintentional talent to work for you? Look for a sign that God is offering you extra encouragement today? Could that song be Gods way of reminding me that He really is Emmanuel, God with me? He wont leave me--even through infertility! 
God loves you. 

Hes passionate about you. He wants to show you His love for you. And when you find His gifts of love, I believe He smiles.
-Beth Forbus


----------



## beckysprayer

pvsmith12 said:


> Hi everyone. :)
> 
> Ok, so this really has nothing to do with baby making, but I am so excited that I just had to share! I have been searching and praying for another job - yes, the one I have is full time, but it's horrible and I really don't enjoy being here. Most of the people I work with are obsessed with having the whole office immersed in drama... constantly, the office used to be an old horse barn, so it's not the most pleasant place to work, and (since it's a family run business) myself and the other 2 newest ladies get treated horribly.
> 
> Anyway, I have been searching for months for a new job, as well as praying for guidance from God, but there has just been nothing. Earlier in the year I applied for a program where they would train you to be a Continuing Care Assistant, but was wait-listed because I had a full time job. I was super upset about it, since I would love to be a CCA but can't afford to go back to school. Well, today one of the ladies from the program called and asked if I was still interested! They are starting a new class in February and I already qualified and everything last year. Right now I am waiting for a call back, but I am praying that this is really going to happen for me. :)

That is wonderful! I'm praying for you and this job. It sounds like a wonderful opportunity.



BaByWiLLoW said:


> Hi ladies! In need of prayers please!! I took test yesterday with a faint positive but then again this morning and nothing so I am trying so hard not to lose faith that the Lord has blessed us but I just dont know??

Praying for you! I hope it is a real BFP for you :thumbup:



Dynamicmae said:


> Hey ladies!!! Did progesterone test 7 dpo.... Was 1.2 :'( Shows absolutely noooooo ovulation. Last month wass 66 showed strong ovulation. Was 1.6 the first month no ovulation. Now I'm wondering if only my one ovary works. It was my 3rd round of clomid 50mg CD 2-6 and I'm due to see doc tomorrow. Feeling a little down

:hugs: I'm so sorry! I hate the letdown each month, but hopefully your doctor will have a good explanation. 



Shellvz said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind words, encouragement and support. I have decided to take a break from all things ttc while we pray and decide our future.
> 
> I need to stop for my own sanity. Checking on this thread has been helpful but is becoming more painful as we face our future - potentially childless.
> 
> I wish everyone all the best and hope that you all receive the child of your hearts.
> 
> God bless,
> 
> Shell

:hugs: I'm praying for you and know God has wonderful things in store for you. Taking a break is very helpful sometimes though, it has been for me anyway. We will all still be praying for you though. :hugs:



Heather11 said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> Dr advised our only option is IVF. He has ruled out falling pregnant naturally or insemination and we have ruled out donor sperm.
> 
> He gave us the IVF sales pitch - as expected but there are so many variables: expense, hormone injections, tests & surgical procedures for both of us. Plus the ethical dilemmas of embryo's.
> 
> So, what does God say? He has the final word!
> 
> We were just told that IVF is our only option as well! :hugs: I am here if you ever want to chat! And you are right God will help you decide if this is the right decision for you and yours! :flower:Click to expand...

Praying for both of you. How wonderful that God brought so many of you on here to IVF around the same time. What a wonderful support system built in, whether you decide to go that route or not. :thumbup:

AFM, I'm having a low day. AF came and since we started TTC last December, that makes one full year of it. :cry: Not a milestone I wanted to reach... No more storms please, I'm ready for my rainbow :nope:


----------



## Dynamicmae

Was at th doc yesterday. It turns out I only have one functioning ovary so only ovulate every second cycle. I only have 6 chances a year to get pregnant... The left ovary show STRONG ovulation. But due to many cysts being removed from the right ovary it is covered in to much scar tissue to be able to ovulate. Doc wants hubby to go for sperm count and me to go check that tubes aren't blocked. Medical insurance doesn't cover any of this :( Hubby and I chatted and we've decided to go for the tests this month (scratch the money together) cause we don't wanna waste any time. I googled the HSG tube test and it seems really scary! Gosh! Keeping the faith and trusting God will carry us through on every level!


----------



## No Doubt

Dynamic the hsg is not bad. I had to have one last November and was a bit freaked before hand. There is some slight cramping when they are putting the balloon in, just like if it were af. Other than that you don't feel anything. Plus you get to see it while its happening, at least I did. And they will often tell you there what they see, but them say wait for the official from your doc. Nothing for you to be worried about. I'm sure you will be fine!


----------



## Praying4bump

Good morning Ladies!

I'm sorry about the struggles that we are all facing, some a lot worst then others. We had a guest speaker at our church a couple weeks ago and the message was so encouraging.

The pastor spoke about how both he and his wife received a vision from God when they were newly married and active Praise and Worship Leaders in their Church. The vision revealed that they were going to have a son and that he would be named Samuel. A few days later, he shared his vision with his wife and she told him she had the same vision. The waited a few days because they thought the other would think they were crazy &#61514;. A few months later they found out that she was pregnant around the same time her father passed away of a sudden heart attack. They were pregnant with twins and they thought surely they were pregnant with the son God promised them. Unfortunately, she miscarried one of the babies and of course, they became even more certain that the surviving baby was their promised son. Unfortunately, they also miscarried that second baby a few months later. A couple years later, they got pregnant again, and of course they thought that this was their promised son. A few months into the pregnancy, they lost that baby also. They were devastated because they had always been active in the Church as Worship leaders, they tried to live their lives pleasing to the Father and tried to put their desires last.

He said that they were struggling and he was baffled because he and both his wife had separate visions years before of this Son that God was going to give them. He said in the midst of praying and asking God &#8220;Why&#8221;, God revealed to him that he needed to Worship him. He said that it wasn&#8217;t until that moment that he understood what God really meant by the many verses in the bible about worshipping him. He realized that to truly Worship the Lord, he had to do it through the good and the struggles. He realized that he was being taught what it truly means to Worship God. Though he didn&#8217;t understand the path, they knew they had to keep worshipping God.

A few years later, his wife got pregnant again, and of course they were a little bit worried but they focused on worshipping God. When they had a sonogram during this pregnancy, they were told that their son had Down Syndrome. They were afraid but they said that if God wanted them to have a son named Samuel with down syndrome, then that is what they would do. When their son was born, he didn&#8217;t have down syndrome. The Dr&#8217;s couldn&#8217;t explain it. They had continued to Worship God the entire pregnancy and they believed that God&#8217;s power was at work. Their son, Samuel is about 6 or 7 and he is a happy healthy little boy. The pastor said that he realized that God allowed their struggles so that they could use it to Glorify him. 

As hard as it is to deal with sometimes, we are here to Glorify God, and that is our purpose&#8230;everything else in life is secondary to that. If God sees fit to use my life&#8217;s experiences to glorify him and encourage others of his loving mercy, then who am I to argue? I DON&#8221;T always feel lucky to have this TTC struggle but I realize that God has chosen this path for me to glorify him&#8230;instead of thinking of it as a curse or punishment, I&#8217;ve realized that I am blessed. After all, look what his own son had to go through.


----------



## pvsmith12

Dynamic... The advice I was given before I went in for my HSG is to take 2 extra strength tylenol/advil about 15 mins before. I cramped super bad during it, but after everything was done it was all fine. Cramping doesn't happen with every one either, the nurse I had told me I was actually the first one she's had cramp... lucky me. :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

Dynamicmae said:


> Was at th doc yesterday. It turns out I only have one functioning ovary so only ovulate every second cycle. I only have 6 chances a year to get pregnant... The left ovary show STRONG ovulation. But due to many cysts being removed from the right ovary it is covered in to much scar tissue to be able to ovulate. Doc wants hubby to go for sperm count and me to go check that tubes aren't blocked. Medical insurance doesn't cover any of this :( Hubby and I chatted and we've decided to go for the tests this month (scratch the money together) cause we don't wanna waste any time. I googled the HSG tube test and it seems really scary! Gosh! Keeping the faith and trusting God will carry us through on every level!

Oh sweetie, there is nothing to worry about. I felt nothing at all and hopefully you have the same experience. The only thing was, the lady that was trying to put the tube in had a hard time doing it and I was lying there for awhile, she had to call in another doctor to do it. 

Just wanted to give you some hope, I have a friend that only has one functioning ovary and she already has a one year old and the doctor told her she wouldn't need to go on birth control because she probably wouldn't get pregnant...what do doctors know??? She is due with her second child in a couple of months :happydance:

God is good and this is part of your life testimony you will be able to share with others and help encourage them along the way.


----------



## Godsjewel

Praying4bump said:


> Good morning Ladies!
> 
> I'm sorry about the struggles that we are all facing, some a lot worst then others. We had a guest speaker at our church a couple weeks ago and the message was so encouraging.
> 
> The pastor spoke about how both he and his wife received a vision from God when they were newly married and active Praise and Worship Leaders in their Church. The vision revealed that they were going to have a son and that he would be named Samuel. A few days later, he shared his vision with his wife and she told him she had the same vision. The waited a few days because they thought the other would think they were crazy &#61514;. A few months later they found out that she was pregnant around the same time her father passed away of a sudden heart attack. They were pregnant with twins and they thought surely they were pregnant with the son God promised them. Unfortunately, she miscarried one of the babies and of course, they became even more certain that the surviving baby was their promised son. Unfortunately, they also miscarried that second baby a few months later. A couple years later, they got pregnant again, and of course they thought that this was their promised son. A few months into the pregnancy, they lost that baby also. They were devastated because they had always been active in the Church as Worship leaders, they tried to live their lives pleasing to the Father and tried to put their desires last.
> 
> He said that they were struggling and he was baffled because he and both his wife had separate visions years before of this Son that God was going to give them. He said in the midst of praying and asking God Why, God revealed to him that he needed to Worship him. He said that it wasnt until that moment that he understood what God really meant by the many verses in the bible about worshipping him. He realized that to truly Worship the Lord, he had to do it through the good and the struggles. He realized that he was being taught what it truly means to Worship God. Though he didnt understand the path, they knew they had to keep worshipping God.
> 
> A few years later, his wife got pregnant again, and of course they were a little bit worried but they focused on worshipping God. When they had a sonogram during this pregnancy, they were told that their son had Down Syndrome. They were afraid but they said that if God wanted them to have a son named Samuel with down syndrome, then that is what they would do. When their son was born, he didnt have down syndrome. The Drs couldnt explain it. They had continued to Worship God the entire pregnancy and they believed that Gods power was at work. Their son, Samuel is about 6 or 7 and he is a happy healthy little boy. The pastor said that he realized that God allowed their struggles so that they could use it to Glorify him.
> 
> As hard as it is to deal with sometimes, we are here to Glorify God, and that is our purposeeverything else in life is secondary to that. If God sees fit to use my lifes experiences to glorify him and encourage others of his loving mercy, then who am I to argue? I DONT always feel lucky to have this TTC struggle but I realize that God has chosen this path for me to glorify himinstead of thinking of it as a curse or punishment, Ive realized that I am blessed. After all, look what his own son had to go through.

Amen sis!!! thanks so much for sharing this..I got chills :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

*Im Dreaming of a Why Christmas*​ 
I recently heard a little girl sweetly singing a Christmas carol to the top of her lungs. She had her angelic face tilted just perfectly, her eyes closed, and with all the gusto her 9 year old heart could muster, she belted out Im dreaming of a why Christmas! Not quite the Bing Crosby version most of us have grown up with, but perhaps the more appropriate one for those who face the holiday season with infertility.

There are so many, many whys during the holidays. The strong emphasis placed on family relationships during this time of year spotlights the whys your heart carries. Why can some people have babies so easily yet I am facing another year childless? Why did my baby not survive yet another chose to abort? Why does God choose to grant a healthy pregnancy to someone who calls her baby an accident when I have done any and every thing I can do to conceive and nothing has worked? Why? Why? Why?

Are you struggling with a Why Christmas this year? If so, then I encourage you to consider Why Christmas? Why did God give us Christmas? Imagine if you will, that an amazing miracle would occur today, and your doctor would call you and say that according to your latest test results you are perfectly pregnant. All your hormone levels are exactly as they should be and the next nine months are blissfully filled with your bulging belly and growing baby. You give birth to a perfect child and all is right with the world. You cannot believe the love your heart hold for this miracle in the flesh who has your eyes and your husbands chin. 

However, in the greatest act of love imaginable, you hand this much desired baby over to someone else. The love you hold for your baby is incomprehensible, but you know the other person will perish if you do not give them your child, and you cannot bear the thought, so with more compassion that you ever dreamed possible, you give them the gift of the baby you have desired so long. This person doesnt even know your name, doesnt love your baby, and really doesnt even care that this child exists. You give your child to someone else because you know they need your baby to survive, and they dont even realize it. They look at you as if youve lost your mind, and they tell you they dont want your baby and walk away. 

Can you imagine loving another person so much that youd give your baby to them? God can. 

God loves you so much, He gave His Baby to you on Christmas. He gave you His Baby because He knew you needed Him to survive. For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten son that whosoever believeth in Him should not perish but have everlasting life. (John 3:16) He knew your heart would be filled with so many whys this Christmas and you needed God Emmanuel, God with you. Thats why God gave Christmas. 

If your heart is filled with all the whys of infertility, and youre dreaming of a why Christmas, remind yourself of why God gave us Christmas. He loves us. He gave us His Baby. God Emmanuel. God with us. God with us through the good time. God with us in the bad times. God with us at the doctors offices. God with us when the periods starts and the pregnancy tests are negative. God with us through the tearful nights. God with us in good times. God with us when family celebrations are too hard. He is God with us because God gave us His Son that first Christmas night. God with us to make a way for sins to be forgiven so we can be with Him for eternity.

That is why God gave us Christmas.


----------



## BRK06

Dynamicmae said:


> Was at th doc yesterday. It turns out I only have one functioning ovary so only ovulate every second cycle. I only have 6 chances a year to get pregnant... The left ovary show STRONG ovulation. But due to many cysts being removed from the right ovary it is covered in to much scar tissue to be able to ovulate. Doc wants hubby to go for sperm count and me to go check that tubes aren't blocked. Medical insurance doesn't cover any of this :( Hubby and I chatted and we've decided to go for the tests this month (scratch the money together) cause we don't wanna waste any time. I googled the HSG tube test and it seems really scary! Gosh! Keeping the faith and trusting God will carry us through on every level!

I'm sorry to hear about your ovary. Thanks to God for the other one being a champ, though! 

The HSG sounds worse than it is. I had one a couple years ago, and it was more uncomfortable than painful... I recommend taking some ibuprofen before you go if you cramp easily like I do. It's sort of like an IUI, they take a small tube and put it through your cervix then flush your tubes with contrast dye while taking X-rays. The whole process took like, 30 mins or so. Just make sure you drink plenty of water after... That contrast is rough on the kidneys! :wacko:

I'll be praying for you!!


----------



## BRK06

pvsmith12 said:


> Hi everyone. :)
> 
> Ok, so this really has nothing to do with baby making, but I am so excited that I just had to share! I have been searching and praying for another job - yes, the one I have is full time, but it's horrible and I really don't enjoy being here. Most of the people I work with are obsessed with having the whole office immersed in drama... constantly, the office used to be an old horse barn, so it's not the most pleasant place to work, and (since it's a family run business) myself and the other 2 newest ladies get treated horribly.
> 
> Anyway, I have been searching for months for a new job, as well as praying for guidance from God, but there has just been nothing. Earlier in the year I applied for a program where they would train you to be a Continuing Care Assistant, but was wait-listed because I had a full time job. I was super upset about it, since I would love to be a CCA but can't afford to go back to school. Well, today one of the ladies from the program called and asked if I was still interested! They are starting a new class in February and I already qualified and everything last year. Right now I am waiting for a call back, but I am praying that this is really going to happen for me. :)

Anything we can praise God for (even if not baby related) is welcome here! That is wonderful news!! I pray it works out for you!


----------



## BRK06

BaByWiLLoW said:


> Hi ladies! In need of prayers please!! I took test yesterday with a faint positive but then again this morning and nothing so I am trying so hard not to lose faith that the Lord has blessed us but I just dont know??

Praying for you Sweetie! Remember, keep your faith in The Lord, not the preggo test... Those things fail us more often than not (former poas addict here :haha: ), but He never does! :) I pray that you get your little bean!


----------



## BRK06

beckysprayer said:


> AFM, I'm having a low day. AF came and since we started TTC last December, that makes one full year of it. :cry: Not a milestone I wanted to reach... No more storms please, I'm ready for my rainbow :nope:

I'm sorry sweetie :( That is a hard milestone to hit. I'm praying for you! I hope your rainbow baby comes soon :hugs:


----------



## me222

So I think my sis in law is pregnant...This is hard. I'm happy for them, but sad for me. I don't want to talk to my bro about it. I don't want to hear him announce the news and give me advice. 
My dh has had one sperm test and was due for another one this month. But, we read that you shouldn't have intercourse and withdraw and release into the specimen jar. This is pretty much what we did last time. But, it can give inacurrate results - from what the slip states that my dh was given from the patholoigy. So, his last results where the dr said my dh's count was low- may actually be fine. 

Anyway, we are wondering- where to from here? We are over the whole invasion of privacy thing. We could have a postcoital test, I suppose. But, we are praying about what to do. 

When does one stop the tests? I mean, we could do heaps of tests for ages. But, there comes a time when you got to just stop. Anyone had experience with this? Any advice? 

We don't want to just follow what the dr says. We believe masturbation is wrong and my dh does not feel right doing it- even if it is for a test. What's the point doing another sperm test if the results are going to be inaccurate anyway - if we use the withdrawal method? Sorry if tm...

Praying for comfort and guidance for each of you struggling.


----------



## No Doubt

Me, I think everyone struggles with the decision of stopping. What I found is that I kept trying to stop, but truly couldn't more so cause it was hard to break the repetitive cycle of everything. I prayed about it and felt God said let go. So I talk to my hubbs about it and he said he had been feeling the same way so there was my confirmation. It was still hard to break the habit, and even though I backed off I didn't really let go. I then started hearing songs and people say certain things to the gist of letting go and I knew I had to do just that. So if you're questioning when to stop, pray about and allow yourself to be open to hear what God says.

As for the test I myself don't really see that as masturbation ad it is for a medical purpose. He's not doing it for pleasure. If you two feel that strongly about it are you opposed to helping him along so to speak? I went with my hubbs when we did an iui once and shed some clothes and did it for him. The only thing I will say about that is that because I didn't know the exact moment it was coming, I couldn't catch the specimen as well as he could. So if you test again, it may be worth him doing it.

I hope you two make a decision that's comfortable for the both of you hun. I'll be in prayer!


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> So I think my sis in law is pregnant...This is hard. I'm happy for them, but sad for me. I don't want to talk to my bro about it. I don't want to hear him announce the news and give me advice.
> My dh has had one sperm test and was due for another one this month. But, we read that you shouldn't have intercourse and withdraw and release into the specimen jar. This is pretty much what we did last time. But, it can give inacurrate results - from what the slip states that my dh was given from the patholoigy. So, his last results where the dr said my dh's count was low- may actually be fine.
> 
> Anyway, we are wondering- where to from here? We are over the whole invasion of privacy thing. We could have a postcoital test, I suppose. But, we are praying about what to do.
> 
> When does one stop the tests? I mean, we could do heaps of tests for ages. But, there comes a time when you got to just stop. Anyone had experience with this? Any advice?
> 
> We don't want to just follow what the dr says. We believe masturbation is wrong and my dh does not feel right doing it- even if it is for a test. What's the point doing another sperm test if the results are going to be inaccurate anyway - if we use the withdrawal method? Sorry if tm...
> 
> Praying for comfort and guidance for each of you struggling.

I'm in agreement with No Doubt...If you can help him out, I wouldn't think there would be a problem with that.

The time I felt to let go of it all is when I knew I couldn't do anything in my own strength, I couldn't make it happen. Almost 5 1/2yrs of doing everything possible to ttc and nothing. Sad it took that long, but I know God has a great plan and I know I'm here for a reason. 

Trust in Him and know that His timing beats out ours any day.


----------



## Godsjewel

*
Do Not Be Afraid*​ 
In the days of Herod, king of Judea, there was a priest named Zacharias, of the division of Abijah; and he had a wife from the daughters of Aaron, and her name was Elizabeth.
They were both righteous in the sight of God, walking blamelessly in all the commandments and requirements of the Lord.
But they had no child, because Elizabeth was barren, and they were both advanced in years.


And an angel of the Lord appeared to him, standing to the right of the altar of incense.
Zacharias was troubled when he saw the angel, and fear gripped him.
But the angel said to him, "Do not be afraid, Zacharias, for your petition has been heard, and your wife Elizabeth will bear you a son, and you will give him the name John.
You will have joy and gladness, and many will rejoice at his birth.
Luke 1:5-7, 11-14


Throughout the course of the next week, many people will take Bibles off the shelf and with family gathered round, read the timeless Christmas story. Theyll share how a frightened virgin teenager carried the hope of the world in her womb and the love of her good man, Joseph, in her heart. Once again, theyll hear the songs of angels and imagine the awe of the shepherd and envision the gifts of the Wise Men. I wonder if theyll miss the infertility story stuck right in the middle of it all?

After the angel appeared to Mary and told her she would carry Gods Son, she journeyed to see Elizabeth, her aunt. She and her husband were described by God as righteous and blameless, yet there were no children in their home because Elizabeth was infertile. Zacharias was a priest and was busy going about the business of the Lord when an angel appeared to him. Realize that angels of Scripture are nothing like the pretty, sweet-faced cherubs we see in gift shops! Zacharias was terrified of this holy, angelic being making an appearance to him this day! Fear gripped this old mans heart and he probably thought he would die! 

We know that Elizabeth & Zacharias life was one marked by prayer for a baby because of what the angel said to him that day: "Do not be afraid, Zacharias, for your petition has been heard, and your wife Elizabeth will bear you a son, and you will give him the name John. Can you imagine the look on this old mans face? Not only does an angel appear to him, but the angel not only tells him not to be afraid, but also tells him hes about to be a father? You dont have to be afraid, Zacharias. Your petition has been heard! What petition has been heard? Your petition to have a child has been heard! All the prayers he had prayed all those years begging God for a baby really had been heard by God! They hadnt bounced off the heavens and floated off into space! God heard them and the answer was given! A baby was on the way! 

Perhaps the angel would say the same to you this Christmas:

You dont have to be afraid. Your petition has been heard.

You dont have to be afraid that God really isnt who He said He would be. Your petition has been heard! 

You dont have to be afraid that God doesnt care about your desire for a baby. Your petition has been heard! 

You dont have to be afraid of the uncertainty of your future. Your petition has been heard!

You just dont have to be afraid. Even if it seems that you have waited forever, your every petition has been heard by heaven!

Elizabeth and Zacharias were old. They had prayed many prayers for many years and probably wondered many times why God didnt grant them children in their youth. But God had a greater plan. He knew their child had a special and magnificent call on his life. He would be the forerunner to the Messiah. God knew there was a specific time that John needed to be conceived. God heard every prayer Elizabeth prayed for a baby. And He answered in perfection. God heard every single time Zacharias cried out to Heaven for his wife to conceive. He hears you as well.

So dont be afraid this Christmas. Dont fear for your future. Dont fear your fertility. Your petitions have been heard, so there is no need for fear. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Dynamicmae

No Doubt said:


> Dynamic the hsg is not bad. I had to have one last November and was a bit freaked before hand. There is some slight cramping when they are putting the balloon in, just like if it were af. Other than that you don't feel anything. Plus you get to see it while its happening, at least I did. And they will often tell you there what they see, but them say wait for the official from your doc. Nothing for you to be worried about. I'm sure you will be fine!

Thank you so much!! Im wishing AF would start now that I could just book and get it over with!! DH must go for sperm analysis also. He's so afraid!!



pvsmith12 said:


> Dynamic... The advice I was given before I went in for my HSG is to take 2 extra strength tylenol/advil about 15 mins before. I cramped super bad during it, but after everything was done it was all fine. Cramping doesn't happen with every one either, the nurse I had told me I was actually the first one she's had cramp... lucky me. :haha:

They normally "struggle" to find my cervix so that makes me a little nervous. Will pop some painkillers.


[/QUOTE]Oh sweetie, there is nothing to worry about. I felt nothing at all and hopefully you have the same experience. The only thing was, the lady that was trying to put the tube in had a hard time doing it and I was lying there for awhile, she had to call in another doctor to do it. 

Just wanted to give you some hope, I have a friend that only has one functioning ovary and she already has a one year old and the doctor told her she wouldn't need to go on birth control because she probably wouldn't get pregnant...what do doctors know??? She is due with her second child in a couple of months :happydance:

God is good and this is part of your life testimony you will be able to share with others and help encourage them along the way.[/QUOTE]

Thank you for always being so positive!! You are truly and inspiration!!!


----------



## Ltruns33

Godsjewel said:


> *
> Do Not Be Afraid*​
> In the days of Herod, king of Judea, there was a priest named Zacharias, of the division of Abijah; and he had a wife from the daughters of Aaron, and her name was Elizabeth.
> They were both righteous in the sight of God, walking blamelessly in all the commandments and requirements of the Lord.
> But they had no child, because Elizabeth was barren, and they were both advanced in years.
> 
> 
> And an angel of the Lord appeared to him, standing to the right of the altar of incense.
> Zacharias was troubled when he saw the angel, and fear gripped him.
> But the angel said to him, "Do not be afraid, Zacharias, for your petition has been heard, and your wife Elizabeth will bear you a son, and you will give him the name John.
> You will have joy and gladness, and many will rejoice at his birth.
> Luke 1:5-7, 11-14
> 
> 
> Throughout the course of the next week, many people will take Bibles off the shelf and with family gathered round, read the timeless Christmas story. Theyll share how a frightened virgin teenager carried the hope of the world in her womb and the love of her good man, Joseph, in her heart. Once again, theyll hear the songs of angels and imagine the awe of the shepherd and envision the gifts of the Wise Men. I wonder if theyll miss the infertility story stuck right in the middle of it all?
> 
> After the angel appeared to Mary and told her she would carry Gods Son, she journeyed to see Elizabeth, her aunt. She and her husband were described by God as righteous and blameless, yet there were no children in their home because Elizabeth was infertile. Zacharias was a priest and was busy going about the business of the Lord when an angel appeared to him. Realize that angels of Scripture are nothing like the pretty, sweet-faced cherubs we see in gift shops! Zacharias was terrified of this holy, angelic being making an appearance to him this day! Fear gripped this old mans heart and he probably thought he would die!
> 
> We know that Elizabeth & Zacharias life was one marked by prayer for a baby because of what the angel said to him that day: "Do not be afraid, Zacharias, for your petition has been heard, and your wife Elizabeth will bear you a son, and you will give him the name John. Can you imagine the look on this old mans face? Not only does an angel appear to him, but the angel not only tells him not to be afraid, but also tells him hes about to be a father? You dont have to be afraid, Zacharias. Your petition has been heard! What petition has been heard? Your petition to have a child has been heard! All the prayers he had prayed all those years begging God for a baby really had been heard by God! They hadnt bounced off the heavens and floated off into space! God heard them and the answer was given! A baby was on the way!
> 
> Perhaps the angel would say the same to you this Christmas:
> 
> You dont have to be afraid. Your petition has been heard.
> 
> You dont have to be afraid that God really isnt who He said He would be. Your petition has been heard!
> 
> You dont have to be afraid that God doesnt care about your desire for a baby. Your petition has been heard!
> 
> You dont have to be afraid of the uncertainty of your future. Your petition has been heard!
> 
> You just dont have to be afraid. Even if it seems that you have waited forever, your every petition has been heard by heaven!
> 
> Elizabeth and Zacharias were old. They had prayed many prayers for many years and probably wondered many times why God didnt grant them children in their youth. But God had a greater plan. He knew their child had a special and magnificent call on his life. He would be the forerunner to the Messiah. God knew there was a specific time that John needed to be conceived. God heard every prayer Elizabeth prayed for a baby. And He answered in perfection. God heard every single time Zacharias cried out to Heaven for his wife to conceive. He hears you as well.
> 
> So dont be afraid this Christmas. Dont fear for your future. Dont fear your fertility. Your petitions have been heard, so there is no need for fear.
> 
> -Beth Forbus

Thanks that's beautiful!


----------



## Godsjewel

The angel said to her, " Do not be afraid, Mary; for you have found favor with God. 
Luke 1:30

But when he had considered this, behold, an angel of the Lord appeared to him in a dream, saying, " Joseph, son of David, do not be afraid to take Mary as your wife; for the Child who has been conceived in her is of the Holy Spirit. 
Matthew 1:20

Do not be afraid. We hear it again in the Christmas story. We heard it spoken to aged Zacharias as a promise that God had heard every single time he prayed for a baby. From the first excited prayer he must have uttered as a naive young man looking with anticipation toward his future, to the prayers he prayed through the night as he listened to his grieving wife weeping for another month lost to her menstrual cycle, God heard every single prayer. There was no room for fear. 

Perhaps the most astonishing declaration for the absence of fear was also the most unbelievable. How do you tell a virgin teenager that she will not only carry a baby in her untouched womb, but that this baby will be God robed in flesh, and then tell her not to fear? How do you tell her that she will be responsible for raising the Messiah and then tell her not to worry about it? How do you expect a teenager to lay aside fear and take on a responsibility no one else in all of time and eternity has ever or will ever carry?

And poor Joseph! The young love of his life expects him to believe that she has remained faithful, yet her bulging belly screams another story. Customs of the day said he had every right to have her stoned, but his heart wouldnt let him. Would he stay with a girl whose faithfulness he questioned, or would he face a future without her? Suddenly, Josephs fitful sleep was interrupted by a holy visitor with the same message given to Mary and later to Zacharias: Do not be afraid. Joseph was told he didnt have to fear taking Mary as his wife. Gods hand was on her life, and not the hand of any man. If God had chosen Mary for this task, He had certainly chosen Joseph as well, so he didnt have to fear his future either. 

The players in the nativity faced daunting tasks and they had reason to tremble. God saw their trepidation and sent holy messengers to assure them that there was no reason for fear. In the earthly realm, there was a lot to fear, but when God is with you, fear dissipates. Mary could face a virgin pregnancy because the Lord was with her. There are times you are afraid as well. Like Mary, you may ponder things in your heart and wonder how in the world things have come about the way they have. As you consider the situations that cause you anxiety--Will this pregnancy result in a living baby, or will I lose this one too? Will the adoption fall through? Can our marriage survive this struggle?--remember that Christmas is all about Jesus Christ taking the robe of human flesh to be God Emmanuel, God With Us, so that we dont have to be afraid of our future. The same God who sustained Mary through the calling He gave her walks with you and will sustain you as well.

Like Joseph, your future may not be coming together as you planned. He thought hed marry his sweetheart and live happily ever after. Instead, he married a pregnant virgin and became stepfather to the Son of God. Dont you imagine there were times he simply didnt think he was up to the task? Dont you think he was afraid he couldnt do what God was asking him to do? Do not be afraid. If God assigns you a task, Hell give you the capabilities to complete the task, whether the task is falling in love with an adopted child, pouring your love into a foster child, or surviving a time of infertility when youd much, much rather have a regular life of 2.5 kids and a white picket fence. God knew the task He assigned to Joseph and instructed him to marry Mary without fear. As you face the task of living with a season of infertility, He tells you the same: Do not be afraid.

Isnt it amazing that our indescribable, uncontainable God cares enough about our emotions to speak to us and comfort us? Do not be afraid! 

If your heart carries fear or unrest in this Christmas season, it is our prayer that you will sense the presence of God Emmanuel so very near to you today, and that you will not be afraid.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

AF has officially arrived, but praise God anyhow :happydance:

Thank you Lord for being so faithful to me and giving me all that I need in my current circumstance. 

Thank you for my BnB sisters, I ask that you touch each and every one of them...you know all their needs. In your mighty name I pray...AMEN!!!


----------



## kelkel82

Godsjewel said:


> AF has officially arrived, but praise God anyhow :happydance:
> 
> Thank you Lord for being so faithful to me and giving me all that I need in my current circumstance.
> 
> Thank you for my BnB sisters, I ask that you touch each and every one of them...you know all their needs. In your mighty name I pray...AMEN!!!

Hi Sarah,
For my own emotional health, I haven't been on this thread for about 6 months, but I get the weekly updates emailed to me. I pray for you and the other precious women on this thread and I was so thrilled for you when I read your insurance would help with IVF! PTL! I sincerely hope you're blessed with a pregnancy soon!
I wish I could report back after such a long absence with good news, but just more of the same. Almost 2 years of TTC with no luck. Tomorrow I start my first round of clomid/IUI. Even though ours is a male factor problem, our doc will still have me do clomid to improve our odds of success. I wish we could JUST do IUI, but no.
I spent yesterday sobbing. I never thought I would be in this position. I always thought God would intervene in a different way, and I feel crushed by disappointment. 
I wish I could say I'm excited to begin treatment but I'm dreading it. 
I don't want to be a downer, but just to check in and update you. Thanks for continuing to be positive and encouraging during your process. 
I hope you don't have to wait much longer for you BFP! I know you'll fill us in along the way. 
XO


----------



## Praying4bump

Godsjewel said:


> AF has officially arrived, but praise God anyhow :happydance:
> 
> Thank you Lord for being so faithful to me and giving me all that I need in my current circumstance.
> 
> Thank you for my BnB sisters, I ask that you touch each and every one of them...you know all their needs. In your mighty name I pray...AMEN!!!

I'm sorry your AF has arrived...mine just wrapped up.

Thank you for your faith. It is truely encouraging. Even though it's hard, you seem to remain faithful to God and that brings so much joy to the LORD and so much frustration to the enemy. I really am thankful for you Sarah, the other BnB ladies, and this thread...:thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> AF has officially arrived, but praise God anyhow :happydance:
> 
> Thank you Lord for being so faithful to me and giving me all that I need in my current circumstance.
> 
> Thank you for my BnB sisters, I ask that you touch each and every one of them...you know all their needs. In your mighty name I pray...AMEN!!!
> 
> Hi Sarah,
> For my own emotional health, I haven't been on this thread for about 6 months, but I get the weekly updates emailed to me. I pray for you and the other precious women on this thread and I was so thrilled for you when I read your insurance would help with IVF! PTL! I sincerely hope you're blessed with a pregnancy soon!
> I wish I could report back after such a long absence with good news, but just more of the same. Almost 2 years of TTC with no luck. Tomorrow I start my first round of clomid/IUI. Even though ours is a male factor problem, our doc will still have me do clomid to improve our odds of success. I wish we could JUST do IUI, but no.
> I spent yesterday sobbing. I never thought I would be in this position. I always thought God would intervene in a different way, and I feel crushed by disappointment.
> I wish I could say I'm excited to begin treatment but I'm dreading it.
> I don't want to be a downer, but just to check in and update you. Thanks for continuing to be positive and encouraging during your process.
> I hope you don't have to wait much longer for you BFP! I know you'll fill us in along the way.
> XOClick to expand...

Hi Sweetie!!!

Its so good to hear from you. 

God has completely opened the doors for my family with the opportunity for IVF. The doctors kept telling me this was my only option and at that time there was no was we were going to pay so much for it. Never in my life did I think I was going to get this opportunity and am completely thankful for it.

I know exactly how you feel, I went 2-3 years before I did any meds or IUIsI just believed that it would happen and didnt want medical intervention. But Ive come to realize that Gods gifts come in all sorts of packages and you may be on your particular journey to help others that will soon be in the same scenario. I thank God He has blessed so many people with brilliant minds to help in the ttc process, including medical intervention. Im blessed to have medical coverage and especially coverage that will now cover IVF. Gods ways are not ours and He is wanting so much for us to leave it in His hands and trust Him. 

I pray that you will be at peace whatever you and your husband decide to do.


----------



## Godsjewel

Praying4bump said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> AF has officially arrived, but praise God anyhow :happydance:
> 
> Thank you Lord for being so faithful to me and giving me all that I need in my current circumstance.
> 
> Thank you for my BnB sisters, I ask that you touch each and every one of them...you know all their needs. In your mighty name I pray...AMEN!!!
> 
> I'm sorry your AF has arrived...mine just wrapped up.
> 
> Thank you for your faith. It is truely encouraging. Even though it's hard, you seem to remain faithful to God and that brings so much joy to the LORD and so much frustration to the enemy. I really am thankful for you Sarah, the other BnB ladies, and this thread...:thumbup:Click to expand...

Praise God! Sis, I honestly don't know what I'd do if I didn't have Jesus in my life. Everyday He shows His love for me and in that I completely trust His plans for my life.

It took many years to get me where I am today and honestly, I wouldn't change it for anything. I know deep down inside that God had this all planned out before I was born and knew this day would come where I would be able to help encourage others and by doing it, in return I am blessed.


----------



## Godsjewel

Be It Unto Me...


Now in the sixth month the angel Gabriel was sent by God to a city of Galilee...

To a virgin betrothed to a man whose name was Joseph...

The virgins name was Mary.

And having come in, the angel said to her, Rejoice, highly favored one, the Lord is with you;

blessed are you among women!

...you will conceive in your womb and bring forth a Son, and shall call His name Jesus.

He will be great, and will be called the Son of the Highest...

Then Mary said, Behold the maidservant of the Lord! Let it be unto me according to your word.

Luke 1:26-28, 31-32, 38


What was it like planning your wedding day? Were you pouring over Bride magazines trying to find the perfect dress, or planning an exotic getaway for your honeymoon? Did you ever consider that you may be infertile? Of course not! I doubt that an illegitimate pregnancy was part of Marys plans either!


According to Jewish tradition, most girls were married off once they began menstruating. In our day, Mary would have been about 12 or 13 years old. Im sure her wedding preparations were similar to our own. She may have been excited about wearing her wedding garments, or fantasized about her life with Joseph: Where will we live?; How many sons will I have? In the midst of all this, God threw a kink in her plans. 


The angel was sent to deliver the good news that she was to be the mother of the Messiah. She would carry Jesus, the Son of God, the Savior of the world! Sounds wonderful, right? What a blessing! Right? Well, lets consider the consequences of this blessing. 


Mary was betrothed. According to Jewish law and tradition, she was as good as married already. The fact that she was pregnant was a terrible disgrace to her fiancé, her family, and herself. According to the law, Joseph not only had the right to cancel the wedding, but have her taken outside the city and stoned to death. 


Mary was given a very difficult set of circumstances to bear at the tender young of age of 12. Yet look at the faith of this precious girl. I doubt if the Lord had sent an angel to me and said Jamie, thou will be infertile, and will experience great difficulty in conceiving, that I would have been able to say, Well, praise God! Let it be so! Whoo Hoo!! 


However, I am at a point in my life, after nearly 10 years, where I can say that infertility has been one of the greatest blessings of my life. No, Im not drunk or on drugs! But, walking with God during my struggle with infertility has brought new levels of intimacy with Him. Infertility has driven me to my knees on more occasions than I can count. Infertility has taught me about giving up complete control of my life to God alone. Through my infertility, Ive learned things about God and His character that I would not have learned otherwise. Ive learned how to really trust and have a true faith that sustains me no matter how many times I start my period. These same lessons carry over to all of my trials, not just the issue of infertility. 


How could Marys illegitimate Child possibly be a blessing? She had enough faith and confidence in God to embrace her circumstances, and although difficult, knew that God would work it out for her good and His glory. As a result of her faith and obedience, her own salvation, as well as yours and mine was to be paid for by the very baby that she would be carrying. 


What kinks has God thrown into your lifes plan? Infertility? Miscarriage? Can you believe that God is able to use these difficult circumstances for good, even if you dont know the why? What would it take for you to say Lord, be it unto me according to Your will? 

--Jamie Hymel


----------



## Godsjewel

*Nothing Is Too Hard​*

Is anything too difficult for the Lord?
Genesis 18:14

For nothing will be impossible with God! 
Luke 1:37


In the stories of the births of Isaac and Jesus Himself we see some similarities. Astonished parents. Surprise. A promised child. But I want to point out to you a couple of very similar and wonderful statements undoubtedly proclaimed with a twinkle in the eye of the holy messenger who was honored to share it. Go back with me to Sarahs tent as the angel of the Lord told her at the tender young age of 89 that within one year she would finally bear the child she had craved her entire life. What was that blessed question to the dazed octogenarian? Is anything too difficult for the Lord? (Genesis 18:14) I know she laughed but I cant help but think that the angel had to at least snicker at her expression! 


Now jump ahead to the central event of mankind--the birth of Christ. Look with me as a scared young girl stares an angel in the face as he tells her she is carrying the Lamb of God in her virgin womb. What was his message to this confused young girl? For nothing will be impossible with God! (Luke 1:37) 


See any similarities? Both of these statements were uttered to reassure the mothers of children who otherwise could not have been born! It took a miracle to breathe life into the womb of a 90-year-old woman and even more miracle working power to bring the Son of God into the human body of a virgin teenager! I absolutely love that God placed those two Scriptures boldly screaming out through time and eternity that nothing is too difficult for God right smack dab in the middle of the accounts of these children! Both statements were uttered in response to the conception of children! That really speaks to me as a woman who has felt the sting of childlessness myself!


Let me tattoo on your heart right now--Nothing is too hard for God! Nothing! Hallelujah! Endometriosis? Its nothing to the Great Physician! Unexplained infertility? Not to an all-knowing God! Miscarriages? Stillbirths? God understands--remember He knows the sting of losing a Child. His child died, too. Adoption? He is the original adoptive parent! 


Nothing, nothing, absolutely nothing is too difficult for God and Hes fighting this battle right along with you! Disease? He can heal! Financially strapped? His very Name--Jehovah Jireh--proclaims to you that He is your Provider! Confused? He can lead you to the right doctors or support groups! Tired? He can give you rest! Barren? He can open your womb! We serve such a wonderful God. Im so glad He loves me and cares about my hurt!


-Beth Forbus


----------



## pvsmith12

GodsJewel, Thank you for your beautiful posts. They are just what I need to read to help me through the pain and hardship of infertility.


----------



## Praying4bump

AMEN! Thats what I needed. Thank you!


----------



## BRK06

Hallelujah! Amen!! I always marvel at the stories of Mary and Elizabeth and just how enormously significant the role God had for their lives. After all their hardships, God blessed them with something truly amazing! I believe He has the same plans for all of us, even if not to that magnitude...

Sarah, thank you for sharing the messages with us every day! Your "Auntie" only has a few more free stays :winkwink:

I'm praying for all of you ladies... Have a blessed day :hugs:


----------



## me222

No Doubt said:


> Me, I think everyone struggles with the decision of stopping. What I found is that I kept trying to stop, but truly couldn't more so cause it was hard to break the repetitive cycle of everything. I prayed about it and felt God said let go. So I talk to my hubbs about it and he said he had been feeling the same way so there was my confirmation. It was still hard to break the habit, and even though I backed off I didn't really let go. I then started hearing songs and people say certain things to the gist of letting go and I knew I had to do just that. So if you're questioning when to stop, pray about and allow yourself to be open to hear what God says.
> 
> As for the test I myself don't really see that as masturbation ad it is for a medical purpose. He's not doing it for pleasure. If you two feel that strongly about it are you opposed to helping him along so to speak? I went with my hubbs when we did an iui once and shed some clothes and did it for him. The only thing I will say about that is that because I didn't know the exact moment it was coming, I couldn't catch the specimen as well as he could. So if you test again, it may be worth him doing it.
> 
> I hope you two make a decision that's comfortable for the both of you hun. I'll be in prayer!

Hi NoDoubt, 

Thank you for your support, prayers and advice! We still don't think the sperm test is the way we want to go anymore. Well, for now, anyway. I think we're just giving testing a break. 
I'm fine with that at the moment. If God wants us to get pregnant, He'll make it happen. Of course - we got to use what He provides. But, I think there's always tests we could do and never stop with them. So, for now its a break from testing..not a break from ttc though:). 

How's everyone going? What are you all planning for Christmas?


----------



## me222

Godsjewel said:


> AF has officially arrived, but praise God anyhow :happydance:
> 
> Thank you Lord for being so faithful to me and giving me all that I need in my current circumstance.
> 
> Thank you for my BnB sisters, I ask that you touch each and every one of them...you know all their needs. In your mighty name I pray...AMEN!!!

Hi Godsjewel, 

You know what? You are a jewel - you are so so precious to God!!! I'm sorry you got AF- that is never, never fun:(. I'm due for AF end of next week. Hope it won't come on Christmas Day like it did last year..ugh! Do you get pain from yours? 
Praying for comfort, strength and guidance for you. Thank you for how faithful you are on this thread, Sarah!


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> AF has officially arrived, but praise God anyhow :happydance:
> 
> Thank you Lord for being so faithful to me and giving me all that I need in my current circumstance.
> 
> Thank you for my BnB sisters, I ask that you touch each and every one of them...you know all their needs. In your mighty name I pray...AMEN!!!
> 
> Hi Godsjewel,
> 
> You know what? You are a jewel - you are so so precious to God!!! I'm sorry you got AF- that is never, never fun:(. I'm due for AF end of next week. Hope it won't come on Christmas Day like it did last year..ugh! Do you get pain from yours?
> Praying for comfort, strength and guidance for you. Thank you for how faithful you are on this thread, Sarah!Click to expand...

You are very kind, thank you :hugs:

Yes, I usually get bad cramps the first 2 days, but thankfully it's not so bad where I need to stay home from work. Oh no!!! Hopefully it doesn't come at all :thumbup:

Being on this thread and chatting with others makes me feel a lot better. I know God already had this all planned out :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Christmas Treasures​When they saw the star, they rejoiced exceedingly with great joy.

After coming into the house they saw the Child with Mary His mother; and they fell to the ground and worshiped Him. Then, opening their treasures, they presented to Him

gifts of gold, frankincense, and myrrh.

And having been warned by God in a dream not to return to Herod, the magi left for their own country by another way.

Matthew 2:10-12


Do you have just a moment to spend with me today? May I have just a few minutes of your precious time? I know youre busy! You may be reading this on a blackberry at the mall as you try to find those last minute gifts, or you may be taking a break from wrapping up those treasures for those you love. May I ask a question? What gifts do you bring this Christmas? Even though your heart carries the added weight of infertility, you still stress over what to purchase each family member and friend, because theres still room in your heart for them. We want to buy something we know they would like and hope we dont go broke in the process! But what gift can you bring to Christ this Christmas? Lets take our cue from the Wise Men from long ago.


What did the Magi bring with them on their journey to see the Christ Child? They had no Wal-Mart on the way to Bethlehem! No Macys! No Saks 5th Avenue! What royal treasure would suffice for a new king? We can all recite the gift list from all the retellings of all the Christmas stories weve heard all our lives: The Wise Men brought with them gifts of gold, frankincense and myrrh. But what is the significance of these gifts? What can we learn from them?


They brought Jesus the gift of gold. Gold has always been precious. It signifies the best one has to offer. What is the best you can offer Christ this year? Infertility takes a toll on your heart, but you can still offer Christ the gift of loving Him best, desiring Him most. Oh, that can be so hard to do when you want a baby more than you want your next breath! But worship Christ this Christmas by giving Him the gift of loving Him best and desiring Him most.


Frankincense was considered one of the worlds most treasured commodities, and in fact, rivaled gold in its value. Its resin had such a sweet, sweet fragrance. The trees which produce this resin grow in such unforgiving environments that they seem to grow out of solid rock. Perhaps this sweet fragrance represents those things in life that you love most, that you hold dearest to your heart. The family you cherish, the dreams you have. Will you worship the Christ Child with your dreams? Will you honor Him by trusting Him with your most precious dreams, even the dream for a baby? Will you worship with your family? Will you gather with family and friends and worship this Christ Child this year? What a gift to lay at the manger! 


Myrrh is a resin that comes from a tree, often referred to as a weeping tree. It is bitter in taste, yet has a sweet fragrance. It has been used in embalming and anointing of the dead, thus it represents suffering and sorrow. However, myrrh was one of the most valuable treasures of the day, so this gift was given to the baby King! If your heart hurts from the burden of infertility or from the grief of losing a baby, you can worship through your tears and sorrow. He understands the hurts of a heavy heart. Bring Him the gift of worship through tears. 


When we bring the Christ Child the gift of our worship, our circumstances become smaller and smaller and God becomes bigger and bigger. As we begin to open our treasures before Him--giving Him the best we have to offer Him (represented by gold), worshipping by trusting Him with our dreams and worshipping with family and friends (represented by frankincense) and worshipping through suffering and sorrow (represented by myrrh)--He accepts our worship and will deals with us as we lay these treasures at His feet. What amazing and costly treasures! 


There is a hidden gem in the passage of Scripture you may not have paid much attention to in the past. Its the verse that says the magi left for their own country by another way. (Matthew 2:12) When you truly experience Christ at Christmas like the Wise Men did, when you fall down in true heart-felt worship and lay your treasures at His feet, you too, will leave a different way. You will not stay the same. When you allow yourself to become vulnerable in the presence of an Almighty God wrapped in the robe of human flesh, you will not--you cannot--stay the same. Even infertility is not enough to keep you the same. When you fall at the manger in honest worship, you will leave another way. God becomes bigger, your problems--even infertility--will become smaller. 

So take a cue from the Wise Men this year. See the star of Bethlehem. Worship the newborn King. Rejoice! Exceedingly! Bring your treasures and lay them in worship at His manger and then leave another way. 

No wonder they called them Wise Men!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi lovely ladies :) :)

I was actually going through old posts i had written back almost a year ago! and for some reason felt the need to repost this message on health and nutrition.

Hoping you all are well and keeping snug or keeping cool wherever you may be during this festive season!! :)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>

I studied Nutritional Medicine so superfoods and natural remedies are my secret treasures too &#65532;
Depends how far you want to take your health, everyone take their health to various heights. Some have a relaxed view while others take it very seriously lol.
I on the other hand choose to eat the way I do not by intolerance or sensitivities (though I do have a slight sensitivity to some foods) but that I feel a remarkable different to my everyday life (and have lost more weight eating this way then ever before)

Here is a list of Superfoods I take (I don&#8217;t take all of these every day but I definitely take them consistently)

&#8226; Bee pollen - antioxidants
&#8226; Goji berries - antioxidants
&#8226; Chia seeds &#8211; essential fatty acids
&#8226; Maca powder/maca root &#8211;hormone balance/ sex drive
&#8226; Chaste tree/vitex &#8211; hormone balance/regulates cycles (ABSOLUTELY RECOMMEND)
&#8226; Spirulina -energy
&#8226; Pyssilum husk &#8211; digestion (ABSOLUTELY RECOMMEND daily)
&#8226; Apple cider vinegar &#8211; forms good bacteria in stomach, balances stomach acidity
&#8226; Olive leaf extract &#8211; strengthens immune
&#8226; Licorice root tea &#8211; rids ovarian cysts

*Please note: maca powder, chaste tree and pyssilum helps balance hormones for pregnancy but not recommended when you become pregnant 


I also &#8230;
&#8226; Eliminate caffeine
&#8226; Eliminate alcohol
&#8226; Bath body in magnesium salts/ epsom salts &#8211; helps relax nerves and calm central nervous system (helps relax mind)
&#8226; Eat a gluten free/ unprocessed diet (nothing from packets or canned, all raw & live foods
&#8226; Watch comedies, hang around friends who make you LAUGH, UNDERSTAND your fertility 
&#8226; Don&#8217;t speak to people who wouldn&#8217;t understand, don&#8217;t tell in-laws (lol)
&#8226; Planting ideas for your nursery & scrapbooking (this is just as important as anything as you self-loathing your mind eliminating self doubt, fear and worry. We have to proclaim what we believe will be)
&#8226; Make playtime exciting! teehee
&#8226; Acupuncture specialising in fertility!! - has been scientifically proven to relax and lower cortisol levels responsible for being a hindrance on conceiving by not allowing the cells to stick, come together and duplicate.

That is it for now hehehe. Hope it helps! xx


----------



## Godsjewel

*He Missed The Whole Thing!*​
And she gave birth to her firstborn son; and she wrapped Him in cloths, and laid Him in a manger, because there was no room for them in the inn.
Luke 2:7

He missed the whole thing! It happened right around him and next to him and behind him and in front of him but he still missed the whole thing. Amazing! Maybe he was too worried about the money he thought he should have been making. Maybe he was wiped out from too many people asking too many questions. Maybe he was distracted from the fight he had with his wife earlier that night. Whatever the reason--he missed the whole thing!

The innkeeper who allowed Mary & Joseph to stay in his stable the night Jesus was born was probably within a few feet of witnessing the central event of mankind, yet he missed the whole thing! He knew they were there--he allowed them to stay there. She was a scared, teenage girl wracked with the pain of labor--probably without her mother or a midwife; he was a nervous young man, wringing helpless hands and weeping as he heard the anguished, pain-filled cries of his bride as she labored to give the savior of the world birth. How could they go unnoticed to this innkeeper? 

Surely he mustve seen the wide-eyed shepherds as they flocked to his small shed. Men cannot experience a sky full of angels and come quietly! Dirty, wonder-struck shepherds falling in reverence before a tiny, hours-old infant and His exhausted teen mother had to cause quite a commotion! Imagine the bleating sheep crowding out the animals in the stable! So much for a silent night! Did the innkeeper cover his ears and turn over in his bed and wish theyd all just hush so he could sleep? He missed the whole thing.

A sky full of angels. A star above the little stable he loaned out as a labor and delivery room. The birth of the Savior who would offer him redemption from his sins. He missed it all. Never in Scripture do we read of the innkeeper falling to his knees in worship with the Magi or running through the streets to proclaim the birth of the Messiah. We see no reference of his gazing into the night sky and shielding his eyes from the amazing brightness of the star shining over his humble home. We dont even see where he snuck around the corner and peeked in to the gathering of worshipers to see what all the ruckus was all about. The innkeeper apparently got so distracted by other happenings in his life that he missed the event that literally split time into. He missed the whole thing. What distraction cause him to miss this once in an eternity event?

Has infertility distracted you from the true meaning of Christmas? There is no doubt that infertility hurts. A lot. When you want a baby so badly, it seems that everything reminds you that everyone around you has children, yet your womb and your nursery remain silent. The sting of infertility can distract you from other important things. Dont let infertility cause you to miss the true gift of Christmas like the innkeeper did.

No matter how beautiful the gifts are that are wrapped in brightly colored paper and ribbons and laid under your tree tonight, dont let infertility distract from the knowledge that the most precious gift ever given to you was once wrapped in swaddling clothes and laid in a manger. As you enjoy the beautifully decorated ornaments that are hung on your Christmas tree in your home tonight, dont let infertility cause you to forget that Gods greatest gift to you once hung on another tree and died in your place. Infertility can rob you of many things, but it cannot steal the true meaning of the greatest gift of Christmas from your heart. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## beckysprayer

me222 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> AF has officially arrived, but praise God anyhow :happydance:
> 
> Thank you Lord for being so faithful to me and giving me all that I need in my current circumstance.
> 
> Thank you for my BnB sisters, I ask that you touch each and every one of them...you know all their needs. In your mighty name I pray...AMEN!!!
> 
> Hi Godsjewel,
> 
> You know what? You are a jewel - you are so so precious to God!!! I'm sorry you got AF- that is never, never fun:(. I'm due for AF end of next week. Hope it won't come on Christmas Day like it did last year..ugh! Do you get pain from yours?
> Praying for comfort, strength and guidance for you. Thank you for how faithful you are on this thread, Sarah!Click to expand...

Oh I pray you don't get AF on Christmas, but instead a lovely BFP instead! :hugs: I am due for AF on Christmas now too, so hopefully we both get a lovely gift this year.


AFM, would you believe I had a positive OPK this morning?? It is only CD10! I have been using the same digital OPKs for the past year and always get one on CD14 or 15. I usually start testing at CD10 just because, but never expected to see that smiley face so early! I wonder why I am ovulating so early this cycle? :shrug:

I hope all of you have a wonderful and blessed Christmas this year! :xmas3::xmas9:


----------



## BRK06

beckysprayer said:


> me222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> AF has officially arrived, but praise God anyhow :happydance:
> 
> Thank you Lord for being so faithful to me and giving me all that I need in my current circumstance.
> 
> Thank you for my BnB sisters, I ask that you touch each and every one of them...you know all their needs. In your mighty name I pray...AMEN!!!
> 
> Hi Godsjewel,
> 
> You know what? You are a jewel - you are so so precious to God!!! I'm sorry you got AF- that is never, never fun:(. I'm due for AF end of next week. Hope it won't come on Christmas Day like it did last year..ugh! Do you get pain from yours?
> Praying for comfort, strength and guidance for you. Thank you for how faithful you are on this thread, Sarah!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I pray you don't get AF on Christmas, but instead a lovely BFP instead! :hugs: I am due for AF on Christmas now too, so hopefully we both get a lovely gift this year.
> 
> 
> AFM, would you believe I had a positive OPK this morning?? It is only CD10! I have been using the same digital OPKs for the past year and always get one on CD14 or 15. I usually start testing at CD10 just because, but never expected to see that smiley face so early! I wonder why I am ovulating so early this cycle? :shrug:
> 
> I hope all of you have a wonderful and blessed Christmas this year! :xmas3::xmas9:Click to expand...

Praying we have several Christmas BFPs this year! My AF is NOT coming on the 27! :) Yay for your OPK Becky, even if a few days early! I hope this means something good! :)


----------



## beckysprayer

I hope you get a lovely Christmas gift and not an unwanted visitor!

:haha:I have no idea what I was thinking this morning when I said I was due for AF on Christmas! I must be in need of sleep or something because I'm not due until the 4th! :haha::dohh:


----------



## Yukki2011

Hey Ladies! I was just catching up on all that I have missed. It will be too crazy for me to get one here soon to keep up will be busy with family stuff. But I just wanted to wish you all a Merry CHRISTmas. :) And hope we get more BFPs! Stay positive and have faith. :)


----------



## wristwatch24

Hi ladies, 

Just wanted to pop in and say hello and let you all know that I pray for you all the time. I hope you all have a blessed Christmas and that 2013 will be the year you all get your BFPs! :)


----------



## Praying4bump

wristwatch24 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hello and let you all know that I pray for you all the time. I hope you all have a blessed Christmas and that 2013 will be the year you all get your BFPs! :)

Thank you! Congrats on your BFP!! I am so happy to see that you have a bun in your oven. God is good!


----------



## BRK06

beckysprayer said:


> I hope you get a lovely Christmas gift and not an unwanted visitor!
> 
> :haha:I have no idea what I was thinking this morning when I said I was due for AF on Christmas! I must be in need of sleep or something because I'm not due until the 4th! :haha::dohh:

Me too!! Thanks!! 

It's ok...your AF is NOT going to show up for your New Year's gift!!! :xmas12:


----------



## Jumik

Hi ladies just coming out of stalking to give a quick update. 

J'lenn Nevaeh was born on Wednesday 19th December at 1:08 p.m. via emergency c-setion. She weighed 5lbs 15.9oz and was 53 cm long.

I had my clinic day on my due date (18th). I was contracting since the day b4 but not regularly and not strong. At the clinic they found my pressure to be high so they admitted me to the hospital right away for monitoring and said they would induce me on Thursday 20th. While there, contractions intensified on its own to 3 min apart on Wednesday 19th and even though baby was very low and cervix was extremely short I was not dilating beyond 1cm and J'lenn was under fetal distress. I was prepped for surgery in a hurry and off to the theater I was carted away. The results of the section said that her umbilical cord was thin and amniotic fluid very thick. I spent the minimum three days in the hospital and we were released yesterday (22nd Dec). Now I have my precious fighter girl home with me.

Have a blessed Christmas and praying that you all get your heart's desire!


----------



## me222

beckysprayer said:


> me222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> AF has officially arrived, but praise God anyhow :happydance:
> 
> Thank you Lord for being so faithful to me and giving me all that I need in my current circumstance.
> 
> Thank you for my BnB sisters, I ask that you touch each and every one of them...you know all their needs. In your mighty name I pray...AMEN!!!
> 
> Hi Godsjewel,
> 
> You know what? You are a jewel - you are so so precious to God!!! I'm sorry you got AF- that is never, never fun:(. I'm due for AF end of next week. Hope it won't come on Christmas Day like it did last year..ugh! Do you get pain from yours?
> Praying for comfort, strength and guidance for you. Thank you for how faithful you are on this thread, Sarah!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I pray you don't get AF on Christmas, but instead a lovely BFP instead! :hugs: I am due for AF on Christmas now too, so hopefully we both get a lovely gift this year.
> 
> 
> AFM, would you believe I had a positive OPK this morning?? It is only CD10! I have been using the same digital OPKs for the past year and always get one on CD14 or 15. I usually start testing at CD10 just because, but never expected to see that smiley face so early! I wonder why I am ovulating so early this cycle? :shrug:
> 
> I hope all of you have a wonderful and blessed Christmas this year! :xmas3::xmas9:Click to expand...

Thanks Beckysprayer! No matter what happens, whether we get AF or the much prayed for BFP- may we strongly rely on Jesus. It is so hard to - esp. during Christmas time and seeing others with babies. God seems to be telling me that my turn will come. I don't know whether it's Him or just my thoughts? Or even if He means through pregnancy or adoption...I just got to trust Him. 
Praying each of us will fix our thoughts on Jesus no matter what. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL!


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations Jumik! What a blessing.


----------



## No Doubt

Merry ho ho and happy jingle jingle. Its Christmas! Merry Christmas! I hop you have a wonderful holiday and enjoy time spent with your loved ones!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Okay ladies... I'm officially TOTALLY confused!!! FF says I ovulated on Saturday which was CD 36... Now 4DPO?!? Do I wait till 7DPO and go for progesterone bloods again? Please help!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-11-17


----------



## BRK06

Jumik said:


> Hi ladies just coming out of stalking to give a quick update.
> 
> J'lenn Nevaeh was born on Wednesday 19th December at 1:08 p.m. via emergency c-setion. She weighed 5lbs 15.9oz and was 53 cm long.
> 
> I had my clinic day on my due date (18th). I was contracting since the day b4 but not regularly and not strong. At the clinic they found my pressure to be high so they admitted me to the hospital right away for monitoring and said they would induce me on Thursday 20th. While there, contractions intensified on its own to 3 min apart on Wednesday 19th and even though baby was very low and cervix was extremely short I was not dilating beyond 1cm and J'lenn was under fetal distress. I was prepped for surgery in a hurry and off to the theater I was carted away. The results of the section said that her umbilical cord was thin and amniotic fluid very thick. I spent the minimum three days in the hospital and we were released yesterday (22nd Dec). Now I have my precious fighter girl home with me.
> 
> Have a blessed Christmas and praying that you all get your heart's desire!

Congrats Mommy!! :) Praise God your little fighter made it through!!
I'm glad you guys are doing ok, and I'll be praying for your healing from your C-section :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Dynamicmae said:


> Okay ladies... I'm officially TOTALLY confused!!! FF says I ovulated on Saturday which was CD 36... Now 4DPO?!? Do I wait till 7DPO and go for progesterone bloods again? Please help!
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-11-17

FF confused me too and eventually I cut it because there was too much guess work! Maybe call up your doc and see what she/he thinks? Did you do your prog bloods already this cycle?


----------



## BRK06

Merry Christmas ladies!! I hope you're having a wonderful time celebrating our Savior's birth with your families! Praying you all have a blessed New Years! Be safe if you plan to be out and about :thumbup:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies I really mean to get on here more but have been really busy. I just wanted to pop in for a second and ask for prayer for my sister. She had an ultrasound today and her babys heartstopped beating 3 weeks ago. She has to have surgery tomorrow. Her and her husband aren't doing very well.

Thank you ladies hope you all had a blessed christmas!


----------



## BRK06

Mattsgirl said:


> Hey ladies I really mean to get on here more but have been really busy. I just wanted to pop in for a second and ask for prayer for my sister. She had an ultrasound today and her babys heartstopped beating 3 weeks ago. She has to have surgery tomorrow. Her and her husband aren't doing very well.
> 
> Thank you ladies hope you all had a blessed christmas!

:cry: I'm very sorry to hear about your sister. I'll keep her in prayer :hugs:


----------



## Dynamicmae

BRK... I did have progesterone bloods early in the cycle... I'm on clomid. Didn't ovulate first month ovulated 2nd didn't ovulate this month... So doc thought only one ovary was working... But I know how great God is and think my "broken" ovary was just slow?? Doc closed for festive season... Should I go for progesterone again 7dpo?


----------



## Godsjewel

Mattsgirl said:


> Hey ladies I really mean to get on here more but have been really busy. I just wanted to pop in for a second and ask for prayer for my sister. She had an ultrasound today and her babys heartstopped beating 3 weeks ago. She has to have surgery tomorrow. Her and her husband aren't doing very well.
> 
> Thank you ladies hope you all had a blessed christmas!

My heart is saddened by the news, I will definitely pray for them.


----------



## Godsjewel

Looking Ahead-Prayer Journal​

I'm not saying that I have this all together, that I have it made. But I am well on my way, reaching out for Christ, who has so wondrously reached out for me. Friends, don't get me wrong: By no means do I count myself an expert in all of this, but I've got my eye on the goal, where God is beckoning us onwardto Jesus. I'm off and running, and I'm not turning back.
Philippians 3:12-14 (The Message)

Christmas is behind us and we begin to set out sights on a brand new year. For some, 2012 has been a difficult one. The thought of leaving behind the hardships of the past 12 months is a welcomed thing! What new sights can we set our eyes on for the coming year? 

Infertility can make relationships with friends and family members feel strained at times. Sometimes, because of our seemingly constant struggle with infertility we can even feel as if we have somehow failed Christ with a lack of faith or by feeling angry or weak, and we can begin to feel strained in our relationship with Him. If you have struggled with your relationship with God because you feel as if you have let Him down, or that you havent been as strong as you think you should have been, dont let past failures weigh you down! Dont give up! Press on with your relationship with Christ. 

Another way of putting Philippians 3:13-14 (the NASB version) is forgetting what lies behind and reaching forward to what lies ahead, I press on toward the goal for the prize of the upward call of God in Christ Jesus. If your prayer life has diminished, there is no better time than the beginning of a new year to start fresh . Pray about your infertility again. Ask Him to help you as you face infertility. If you havent read your Bible in 3 years, dont be embarrassed. Let the beginning of a new year be the time you begin to read your Bible again. Read about all the infertile couples whose lives Gods interrupted! Forget the times behind you when you may not have done everything right, and begin fresh and new with this new year.

A great new place to start is with a prayer journal. If infertility has your heart discouraged, it is easy to let your prayer life suffer. If you have prayed for a baby for some time yet the baby has not yet come, it is easy to get discouraged and wonder why you should even ask God for a child. Habakkuk 2:2 says Record the vision and inscribe it on tablets, that the one who read it may run. When you are asking God for something, write down your specific request. The obvious thing for anyone who is struggling with infertility is to ask God for a baby. However, there are many other requests along the way. Why not record them as well!

Have you asked God to help you get through the baby shower you have to attend for your sister-in-law? Record that in your prayer journal. Did you get through it? Record that as well. Youll have a record of how God has answered your prayer and brought you through a difficult time. Your faith will increase. Have you asked God to help you with the results of a specific blood test? Were your numbers good, even if that specific cycle didnt result in pregnancy? Recording such a request and the results will show you how God is working and moving through your life and will encourage you in dark times! Writing down even the smallest things you ask God for and writing down how He helps you is an easy yet amazing way to remind yourself of Gods hand in your life!

As you write down the requests you make of God, dont forget to record your praise for Him as well. Realize that much of the book of Psalms in the Bible is just that! A record of praise! Your prayer journal could be your own personal psalms! Record your requests, Gods answers and your praise! What a powerful tool!

An example of what a prayer journal might look like:

Date____1/3/13________

What Im asking God for:

God please help me when I go to the meeting at work today. I know Janet will be back from maternity leave today and will probably have pictures of her new baby. 

How God helped me:

(1-3-13) I didnt cry at work.

(1-17-13) I was able to interact with Janet and didnt feel as jealous as I have before.

(1-18-13) I was feeling really discouraged because I started my period today and Jamie stopped by the office and said she wanted to take me to lunch. I know God sent her by!

Praise 

Thank you God for loving me today! It might seem like a little thing to somebody else but its a big thing to me that I didnt lose control at work. Thank you that my boss called me into his office when Janet was walking into the commons area area and I didnt have to hear all her stories. Thank you for giving me an out. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## No Doubt

Dyna - your link only took me to my most recent chart.

Mattsgirl - I'm so sorry to hear about your sister. She and her family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Yukki2011

Mattsgirl said:


> Hey ladies I really mean to get on here more but have been really busy. I just wanted to pop in for a second and ask for prayer for my sister. She had an ultrasound today and her babys heartstopped beating 3 weeks ago. She has to have surgery tomorrow. Her and her husband aren't doing very well.
> 
> Thank you ladies hope you all had a blessed christmas!

I will be Praying for your sister and her hubby.


----------



## Praying4bump

Mattsgirl said:


> Hey ladies I really mean to get on here more but have been really busy. I just wanted to pop in for a second and ask for prayer for my sister. She had an ultrasound today and her babys heartstopped beating 3 weeks ago. She has to have surgery tomorrow. Her and her husband aren't doing very well.
> 
> Thank you ladies hope you all had a blessed christmas!

I'm keeping your family in my prayers.


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi my precious sisters!!!

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas with your loved ones. I had a very nice time with my family and was very blessed to be able to give Tay all that she asked for on her wish list and more. My heart was filled with joy watching Tay and my nephews open their presents.

We enjoyed delicious food and fellowship and even sang Christmas carols. My husbands uncle and brother-in-law both whipped out their guitars and we started to sing worship songs. One of the verses stated, lion of Judah...I looked over to my husband and whispered...Judah. That is the name my husband would like if we had a boy. He looked at me and said, "wouldn't it be nice if Judah were here this time next year?". Tears started welling up in my eyes....my husband rarely says stuff like that because he is afraid to hurt my feelings. I felt such joy in my heart when he said that and really pray it becomes a reality. 

I had a dream Christmas night that I was pregnant and I had to keep taking the tests over and over because I didn't believe it. I'm hoping it's more of a vision than a dream:thumbup:

Do you know what's crazy??? I started this thread a year ago, Jan 1st and the Lord has done some amazing things in the lives of women. Some have become pregnant, some already had their babies, some have taken this time to grow closer to the Lord, some have been thinking more about adoption...God has been so good to all of us and I'm so blessed by everyone here. Another crazy thing is...all the babies born or still in the bellies are GIRLS!!!! No boys yet...maybe Judah will be the first...lol!

Love you all dearly and pray that God continues to move in our lives and give us the strength as we head into the new year.


----------



## BRK06

Dynamicmae said:


> BRK... I did have progesterone bloods early in the cycle... I'm on clomid. Didn't ovulate first month ovulated 2nd didn't ovulate this month... So doc thought only one ovary was working... But I know how great God is and think my "broken" ovary was just slow?? Doc closed for festive season... Should I go for progesterone again 7dpo?

Maybe you're right! Probably won't hurt to go and get bloods again if they will do it. Better to have the info and not need it, you know? I'll be praying for good news!


----------



## Dynamicmae

I'm sure they will do the bloods again... I've got a "repeat prescription" from the doc for bloods so sure I can use it twice in one cycle. Don't think the lab would even know. I'm gonna skip cycling tomorrow morning (hubby and I do mountain biking) and gonna go for bloods... Ahhhhh this story would make the BEST testimony!! All glory to God!! Will keep you updated BK!


----------



## Godsjewel

A minister dies and is waiting in line at the Pearly Gates.Ahead of him is a guy who's dressed in sunglasses, a loud shirt, leather jacket, and jeans.

Saint Peter addresses this guy, 'Who are you, so that I may know whether or not to admit you to the Kingdom of Heaven?'

The guy replies, 'I'm Joe Cohen, taxi driver, of Noo Yawk City.'

St. Peter consults his list. He smiles and says to the taxi driver, 'Take this silken robe and golden staff and enter the Kingdom of Heaven.'

The taxi driver goes into Heaven with his robe and staff, and it's the minister's turn. He stands erect and booms out, 'I am Joseph Snow, pastor of Calvary Church for the last forty-three years.'

St Peter consults his list.

He says to the minister, 'Take this cotton robe and wooden staff and enter the Kingdom of Heaven.'

'Just a minute,' says the minister. 'That man was a taxi driver, and he gets a silken robe and golden staff. How can this be?'

'Up here, we work by results,' says Saint Peter. 'While you preached, people slept, while he drove, people prayed.'


----------



## No Doubt

Godsjewel said:


> Hi my precious sisters!!!
> 
> I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas with your loved ones. I had a very nice time with my family and was very blessed to be able to give Tay all that she asked for on her wish list and more. My heart was filled with joy watching Tay and my nephews open their presents.
> 
> We enjoyed delicious food and fellowship and even sang Christmas carols. My husbands uncle and brother-in-law both whipped out their guitars and we started to sing worship songs. One of the verses stated, lion of Judah...I looked over to my husband and whispered...Judah. That is the name my husband would like if we had a boy. He looked at me and said, "wouldn't it be nice if Judah were here this time next year?". Tears started welling up in my eyes....my husband rarely says stuff like that because he is afraid to hurt my feelings. I felt such joy in my heart when he said that and really pray it becomes a reality.
> 
> I had a dream Christmas night that I was pregnant and I had to keep taking the tests over and over because I didn't believe it. I'm hoping it's more of a vision than a dream:thumbup:
> 
> Do you know what's crazy??? I started this thread a year ago, Jan 1st and the Lord has done some amazing things in the lives of women. Some have become pregnant, some already had their babies, some have taken this time to grow closer to the Lord, some have been thinking more about adoption...God has been so good to all of us and I'm so blessed by everyone here. Another crazy thing is...all the babies born or still in the bellies are GIRLS!!!! No boys yet...maybe Judah will be the first...lol!
> 
> Love you all dearly and pray that God continues to move in our lives and give us the strength as we head into the new year.

I have to say this really touched me. I'm glad you had such a wonderful time. When I read this I thought of how pregnancy just kind of snuck up on me this year and I pray the same happens for you in 2013. I wanted to share with you that today I was looking into daycare and one of the places I visited had such a wonderful baby...a bit of jealous thing when others got the attention, lol. But when I was touring the lady was talking to him and called his name. His name was Judah. I instantly thought if you and felt that I should share it with you. Not sure why, but I pray that little Judah comes to you soon!


----------



## xxx_faithful

*Joyce Meyer - Trusting God When You Don't Understand
*
Trust God over your questions -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCImd8vZWG4


----------



## Dynamicmae

Progesterone bloods on 
CD 43 7dpo is 49.6 nmol/l!!! Turns out that my broken ovary really isnt boken and i just had a delayed ovulation. I suspect it was just due to extreme stress and fatigue the week i was meant to ovulate. ALL the Glory to God!!!! CANT WAIT to see doc!!! Or test or do something!!!!!!


----------



## BRK06

Dynamicmae said:


> Progesterone bloods on
> CD 43 7dpo is 49.6 nmol/l!!! Turns out that my broken ovary really isnt boken and i just had a delayed ovulation. I suspect it was just due to extreme stress and fatigue the week i was meant to ovulate. ALL the Glory to God!!!! CANT WAIT to see doc!!! Or test or do something!!!!!!

Praise God!!! That is awesome news!! :happydance:


----------



## Praying4bump

Every Challenge is an opportunity to give honor to the name of the LORD...or to dishonor it.


----------



## faith77

Praying4bump said:


> Every Challenge is an opportunity to give honor to the name of the LORD...or to dishonor it.

Very true. Good reminder.


----------



## faith77

Godsjewel said:


> Looking Ahead-Prayer Journal​
> 
> I'm not saying that I have this all together, that I have it made. But I am well on my way, reaching out for Christ, who has so wondrously reached out for me. Friends, don't get me wrong: By no means do I count myself an expert in all of this, but I've got my eye on the goal, where God is beckoning us onwardto Jesus. I'm off and running, and I'm not turning back.
> Philippians 3:12-14 (The Message)
> 
> Christmas is behind us and we begin to set out sights on a brand new year. For some, 2012 has been a difficult one. The thought of leaving behind the hardships of the past 12 months is a welcomed thing! What new sights can we set our eyes on for the coming year?
> 
> Infertility can make relationships with friends and family members feel strained at times. Sometimes, because of our seemingly constant struggle with infertility we can even feel as if we have somehow failed Christ with a lack of faith or by feeling angry or weak, and we can begin to feel strained in our relationship with Him. If you have struggled with your relationship with God because you feel as if you have let Him down, or that you havent been as strong as you think you should have been, dont let past failures weigh you down! Dont give up! Press on with your relationship with Christ.
> 
> Another way of putting Philippians 3:13-14 (the NASB version) is forgetting what lies behind and reaching forward to what lies ahead, I press on toward the goal for the prize of the upward call of God in Christ Jesus. If your prayer life has diminished, there is no better time than the beginning of a new year to start fresh . Pray about your infertility again. Ask Him to help you as you face infertility. If you havent read your Bible in 3 years, dont be embarrassed. Let the beginning of a new year be the time you begin to read your Bible again. Read about all the infertile couples whose lives Gods interrupted! Forget the times behind you when you may not have done everything right, and begin fresh and new with this new year.
> 
> A great new place to start is with a prayer journal. If infertility has your heart discouraged, it is easy to let your prayer life suffer. If you have prayed for a baby for some time yet the baby has not yet come, it is easy to get discouraged and wonder why you should even ask God for a child. Habakkuk 2:2 says Record the vision and inscribe it on tablets, that the one who read it may run. When you are asking God for something, write down your specific request. The obvious thing for anyone who is struggling with infertility is to ask God for a baby. However, there are many other requests along the way. Why not record them as well!
> 
> Have you asked God to help you get through the baby shower you have to attend for your sister-in-law? Record that in your prayer journal. Did you get through it? Record that as well. Youll have a record of how God has answered your prayer and brought you through a difficult time. Your faith will increase. Have you asked God to help you with the results of a specific blood test? Were your numbers good, even if that specific cycle didnt result in pregnancy? Recording such a request and the results will show you how God is working and moving through your life and will encourage you in dark times! Writing down even the smallest things you ask God for and writing down how He helps you is an easy yet amazing way to remind yourself of Gods hand in your life!
> 
> As you write down the requests you make of God, dont forget to record your praise for Him as well. Realize that much of the book of Psalms in the Bible is just that! A record of praise! Your prayer journal could be your own personal psalms! Record your requests, Gods answers and your praise! What a powerful tool!
> 
> An example of what a prayer journal might look like:
> 
> Date____1/3/13________
> 
> What Im asking God for:
> 
> God please help me when I go to the meeting at work today. I know Janet will be back from maternity leave today and will probably have pictures of her new baby.
> 
> How God helped me:
> 
> (1-3-13) I didnt cry at work.
> 
> (1-17-13) I was able to interact with Janet and didnt feel as jealous as I have before.
> 
> (1-18-13) I was feeling really discouraged because I started my period today and Jamie stopped by the office and said she wanted to take me to lunch. I know God sent her by!
> 
> Praise
> 
> Thank you God for loving me today! It might seem like a little thing to somebody else but its a big thing to me that I didnt lose control at work. Thank you that my boss called me into his office when Janet was walking into the commons area area and I didnt have to hear all her stories. Thank you for giving me an out.
> 
> -Beth Forbus

Thank you for sharing this. Today was my first time on my ttc journey of fighting off the green monster. I just found a good friend of mine, who I mysteriously lost touch with (she kept cancelling at the last minute) three months ago, is pregnant. I finally got to see her today after worrying something was wrong with our relationship. I am happy for her ...very much so and could not wish this more for her; infact I'd been praying for her to conceive since she made it clear she wanted to ttc so this has boosted my faith :thumbup:.

I got a :bfn: today and a bid to stop myself hosting my very own pity party, I thought I'd get out of the house and try to take my focus off the disappointment :shrug:. Part of me wishes I'd just remained hidden under the duvet all day and had been none-the-wiser. I am happy but at the same time, I feel "left out"! It seems as if I am losing friends as they each fall pregnant. It hurts even more when I hear they organise stuff together and "forget" to include me. It's like I no longer belong. The worst (which I am still recovering from) was when one friend both chose to throw a birthday party for her one year old and told me and a godly sister of mine who has been lttc that she would only be inviting would only be inviting women with children :growlmad. I'm ranting ...I'm sorry ..it's just that I'm better at expressing pain when I type. I'm wondering if with motherhood can come, if one is not careful a veil of pride/smugness one has to be careful of.

Feeling down,
Faith :sad:


----------



## Praying4bump

Faith, I'm sorry to hear about your BFN and the fact that your are feeling so down. Trust me when I say I understand how you feel. Seeing a BFN or the arrival of AF can make me very emotional too. The only and best thing I can do to keep myself from falling in depression is "grieving" for a couple days, praying, thanking God for all my current blessings and tell him I trust his will for my life...then start the next cycle again. I've truely learned to give it all to God, understanding that he has chosen this path for my life.

I try to remember that those who don't have trouble ttc do not understand how sensitive or how we LTTCers feel. I know they don't intend to make us feel bad but trust me I know they can with their actions or their words. I also know that I can be more sensitive since I have issues ttc. 

I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## pvsmith12

I am so excited I just had to share with you ladies! For the first time in three years (the cycles I have temped) I got a dotted cross hair line on FF. I had prayed for a sign, any indication that this was going to happen for DH and I, then yesterday I entered my temp and Voila!! I am currently (according to FF) 9 dpo, and soo thankful to the Lord for it.


----------



## Praying4bump

YaY! Congrats pvsmith!!! God is Good!


----------



## faith77

Praying4bump said:


> Faith, I'm sorry to hear about your BFN and the fact that your are feeling so down. Trust me when I say I understand how you feel. Seeing a BFN or the arrival of AF can make me very emotional too. The only and best thing I can do to keep myself from falling in depression is "grieving" for a couple days, praying, thanking God for all my current blessings and tell him I trust his will for my life...then start the next cycle again. I've truely learned to give it all to God, understanding that he has chosen this path for my life.
> 
> I try to remember that those who don't have trouble ttc do not understand how sensitive or how we LTTCers feel. I know they don't intend to make us feel bad but trust me I know they can with their actions or their words. I also know that I can be more sensitive since I have issues ttc.
> 
> I will keep you in my prayers.


Thank you for your kind words m'dear.

I was just having a moment yesterday. I'm a lot better now. I actually still choose to thank the Lord for all the :bfn:s I've had so far. I may not understand why I haven't gotten a :bfp: but as long my dh and I are okay, I know there is hope. It's the shock of losing friends that I am struggling with and the somewhat odd behaviour. It will get better though, I'm sure of it :happydance: 

Whilst we remain child-free, I am praying for opportunities to serve more in my church instead. Not keen on hosting a pity-party like last night again :haha:

Hugs,
Faith xx


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry about the bfn faith. Glad to hear you are doing better today though!

Pv glad to hear you got your cross hairs! What a blessing to see!


----------



## kelkel82

HI Ladies, and happy last day of 2012! 
I'm hoping this new year will be a turning point for my husband and I, as we just completed our first IUI yesterday. According to the ultrasound the day before, I have one giant follicle on the right side and one medium/big on the left side. They gave me the trigger shot and I was scheduled to come back yesterday. Although I didn't have any ovulation trouble, I'm hoping the clomid helped to boost our odds. We are dealing with a male factor problem, but fingers are crossed that the IUI helped mitigate some of the sperm issues. :/
Anyway, I wanted to update you all and ask for prayer that we would continue to trust God no matter what the outcome. The 2WW will be hard, but we're feeling excited for the first time in months. 
While we wait, my therapist encouraged my husband and I to take time each day to write down things for which we're thankful. 
We had a very cool experience last night when some friends invited us out to dinner last minute, because their other guests had to cancel. It wasn't just any dinner... it was a Michelin-rated restaurant in San Francisco, with the most amazing food I've EVER eaten. (Think 4 courses for over $100 a person, and $45 per bottle just for corkage since we brought our own wine.) The food was to die for! Our friends insisted on treating and wouldn't let us pay for anything. It was such an amazing and unexpected treat, I sensed the Lord saying, "I see you, and I'm the one giving you this blessing." I felt like he was smiling on us. I wasn't expecting for God to meet us in this way, but that's the cool thing about God! Thank you, Lord! 
Love to all, and lots of BFP in 2013!


----------



## BRK06

pvsmith12 said:


> I am so excited I just had to share with you ladies! For the first time in three years (the cycles I have temped) I got a dotted cross hair line on FF. I had prayed for a sign, any indication that this was going to happen for DH and I, then yesterday I entered my temp and Voila!! I am currently (according to FF) 9 dpo, and soo thankful to the Lord for it.

Yay! That is exciting! God is great :) I pray this means something good for you soon!


----------



## BRK06

faith77 said:


> Praying4bump said:
> 
> 
> Faith, I'm sorry to hear about your BFN and the fact that your are feeling so down. Trust me when I say I understand how you feel. Seeing a BFN or the arrival of AF can make me very emotional too. The only and best thing I can do to keep myself from falling in depression is "grieving" for a couple days, praying, thanking God for all my current blessings and tell him I trust his will for my life...then start the next cycle again. I've truely learned to give it all to God, understanding that he has chosen this path for my life.
> 
> I try to remember that those who don't have trouble ttc do not understand how sensitive or how we LTTCers feel. I know they don't intend to make us feel bad but trust me I know they can with their actions or their words. I also know that I can be more sensitive since I have issues ttc.
> 
> I will keep you in my prayers.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words m'dear.
> 
> I was just having a moment yesterday. I'm a lot better now. I actually still choose to thank the Lord for all the :bfn:s I've had so far. I may not understand why I haven't gotten a :bfp: but as long my dh and I are okay, I know there is hope. It's the shock of losing friends that I am struggling with and the somewhat odd behaviour. It will get better though, I'm sure of it :happydance:
> 
> Whilst we remain child-free, I am praying for opportunities to serve more in my church instead. Not keen on hosting a pity-party like last night again :haha:
> 
> Hugs,
> Faith xxClick to expand...

I'm sorry for your BFN, but I'm glad you are doing better. I know I've thrown my share of pity parties! God is faithful though... He's going to get us through this! 

"You stay the same through the ages
Your love never changes
There may be pain in the night but joy comes in the morning
And when the oceans rage
I don't have to be afraid
Because I know that You love me
Your love never fails"


----------



## BRK06

Happy New Year everyone!! Also, Happy Birthday to our group :cake: It's been so great getting to know you all! God has blessed us so much this year and I pray for even more blessings in 2013!!! Love to all my sisters! :hugs:


----------



## Dynamicmae

I just wanna say that all you ladies are truly inspirational! I've only been ttc for 4 months now 3 cycles (with clomid) The waiting KILLS me!! Perhaps God is trying to teach me a thing or 2 about patience? I'm feeling a little discouraged today as I don't "feel" at all pregnant... AF to start on Friday... Hubby convinced we "got it right" this month... I'm really trying to "talk him down" so that his not disappointed if we not. Please pray!!


----------



## No Doubt

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## HisGrace

Happy New Year!!! I don't post often but I read every post and I'm praying for each of you. I pray you all are blessed this year with health, prosperity, and enough love to last a lifetime.


----------



## faith77

Happy New Year everybody. I wish you and your loved ones a very blessed 2013 filled with testimonies :happydance:


----------



## faith77

No Doubt said:


> Sorry about the bfn faith. Glad to hear you are doing better today though!
> 
> Pv glad to hear you got your cross hairs! What a blessing to see!

Thank you for your kind words NoDoubt (love the username). I remain thankful for the opportunity to try to ttc. I realise that even that is a privilege (even more so with a loving and supportive dh).

I don't know what the Lord has in store but I have chosen to, like saints of old, to enjoy the journey and not soley focus on the target. May we all grow in Christlikeness in this journey :flower:.


&#8206;"And let us run with endurance the race God has set before us. We do this by keeping our eyes on Jesus, the champion who initiates and perfects our faith." ~Heb. 12:1-2


----------



## uwa_amanda

Happy New Year everyone! I don't really post much but here's hoping that 2013 will be a year of rich blessings from God. :happydance:


----------



## BRK06

Dynamicmae said:


> I just wanna say that all you ladies are truly inspirational! I've only been ttc for 4 months now 3 cycles (with clomid) The waiting KILLS me!! Perhaps God is trying to teach me a thing or 2 about patience? I'm feeling a little discouraged today as I don't "feel" at all pregnant... AF to start on Friday... Hubby convinced we "got it right" this month... I'm really trying to "talk him down" so that his not disappointed if we not. Please pray!!

Praying for you, Sweetie! Hang in there! The annoying thing about symptom spotting at this point, is AF and preggo symptoms are exactly the same! :wacko: I know The Lord has been using my LTTTC to teach me quite a bit, esp patience! :) I think it's sweet DH is so excited...Let us know what you find out!


----------



## BRK06

Today, I would like to pray for you. As you read this prayer, I invite you to use it as a model for writing out your own New Year's prayer.

Father in heaven, thank You that You are All Authority in heaven and on earth. Thank You that You led each woman here today. You know her every need, her deepest desires, and her hurting places. Lord, as she seeks to know You more, would You open the eyes of her heart to see the wonderful things in Your law? 

Father, we confess that so often we live lives that do not honor You. Our actions and our Words seem so far from You. But, we do want to live lives that please You, so we ask today for You to soften our hearts to receive what Your sweet Spirit has to speak to us. Give us a hunger and a thirst for Your Word. As You reveal it to us, help us through the power of Your Holy Spirit to listen and obey. You tell us Your Word is living and active, like a double-edged sword. Father, we invite You to use it now to penetrate the deepest recesses in our hearts. 

Give us hearts that desire You and Your Truth above all else. Your Word tells us that if we lack Wisdom, we need only ask and You will give it liberally. So we ask today for a fresh filling of Your Wisdom. Give us the strength to walk in Your Truth, no matter the cost. Guard our hearts and keep our eyes fixed on You. Grow in us the fruit of Your Spiritthose things that will make us more like You. As we study Your Word, fill us and saturate us with more of You!! 

Today, Father, we surrender our past and look to the future, thanking You that we are a new creation. No matter what we have done before today, we have Hope in You to take all things and use them for Your good and the good of Your Kingdom. Thank You that You are Faithful. Thank You that we can make our plans but You will direct our steps. We trust in You to do a mighty work in us through us this year and carry it on to completion until the day we step into eternity with You. 

Lord, we love You. Make our lives a living testimony of Your Love. We ask this in 
the powerful and mighty name of Your Son, Jesus Christ our Lord who will do immeasurably more than we could ever ask or imagine. AMEN. 

Author-Wendy Blight


----------



## Praying4bump

brk06 said:


> today, i would like to pray for you. As you read this prayer, i invite you to use it as a model for writing out your own new year's prayer.
> 
> Father in heaven, thank you that you are all authority in heaven and on earth. Thank you that you led each woman here today. You know her every need, her deepest desires, and her hurting places. Lord, as she seeks to know you more, would you open the eyes of her heart to see the wonderful things in your law?
> 
> Father, we confess that so often we live lives that do not honor you. Our actions and our words seem so far from you. But, we do want to live lives that please you, so we ask today for you to soften our hearts to receive what your sweet spirit has to speak to us. Give us a hunger and a thirst for your word. As you reveal it to us, help us through the power of your holy spirit to listen and obey. You tell us your word is living and active, like a double-edged sword. Father, we invite you to use it now to penetrate the deepest recesses in our hearts.
> 
> Give us hearts that desire you and your truth above all else. Your word tells us that if we lack wisdom, we need only ask and you will give it liberally. So we ask today for a fresh filling of your wisdom. Give us the strength to walk in your truth, no matter the cost. Guard our hearts and keep our eyes fixed on you. Grow in us the fruit of your spiritthose things that will make us more like you. As we study your word, fill us and saturate us with more of you!!
> 
> Today, father, we surrender our past and look to the future, thanking you that we are a new creation. No matter what we have done before today, we have hope in you to take all things and use them for your good and the good of your kingdom. Thank you that you are faithful. Thank you that we can make our plans but you will direct our steps. We trust in you to do a mighty work in us through us this year and carry it on to completion until the day we step into eternity with you.
> 
> Lord, we love you. Make our lives a living testimony of your love. We ask this in
> the powerful and mighty name of your son, jesus christ our lord who will do immeasurably more than we could ever ask or imagine. Amen.
> 
> Author-wendy blight

amen!


----------



## VGibs

I hope I am welcome here! Me and DH are going to start TTC#3 as of today! Maybe my little story will be helpful...


Spoiler
I am 31 years old, and my husband is 33 years old. When I was one month of 21 I gave birth to my oldest daughter Aurora. Her father was an incredible abusive person. But because I believed I was supposed to be with him I stayed with him for 5 years after we had Aurora. During that time we lost 2 babies. I started seeing my husband on March 17th, 2010. At that time I was not attending my church or following God's word very closely because I had become very disillusioned by the members of the congregation. On April 18th we found out very surprisingly that we were pregnant. 5 days later we lost that baby. Through the grace of God we conceived again 2 weeks later, on Mother's Day. Marie-Eve (MeMe) was born on February 5th, 2011. We were married on September 22nd, 2012. We are currently searching for a church that will be accepting of our blended family. Which is why I had issues with my previous congregation. We are trying to surround ourselves with Christians and people who can help us follow our Lord's word.

I am looking forward to the exciting things God has planned for 2013!


----------



## BRK06

VGibs said:


> I hope I am welcome here! Me and DH are going to start TTC#3 as of today! Maybe my little story will be helpful...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I am 31 years old, and my husband is 33 years old. When I was one month of 21 I gave birth to my oldest daughter Aurora. Her father was an incredible abusive person. But because I believed I was supposed to be with him I stayed with him for 5 years after we had Aurora. During that time we lost 2 babies. I started seeing my husband on March 17th, 2010. At that time I was not attending my church or following God's word very closely because I had become very disillusioned by the members of the congregation. On April 18th we found out very surprisingly that we were pregnant. 5 days later we lost that baby. Through the grace of God we conceived again 2 weeks later, on Mother's Day. Marie-Eve (MeMe) was born on February 5th, 2011. We were married on September 22nd, 2012. We are currently searching for a church that will be accepting of our blended family. Which is why I had issues with my previous congregation. We are trying to surround ourselves with Christians and people who can help us follow our Lord's word.
> 
> I am looking forward to the exciting things God has planned for 2013!

Welcome, Virginia! We are glad to have you. Thank you for sharing your story! I'm sorry to hear about your angel babies :( I pray you find encouragement here with these ladies! That is the awesome thing about our God... No matter what we have done in our past, He is able to wipe our slates clean and give us a new start in Him :)


----------



## VGibs

Thank you! I am getting so excited! I'm looking forward to getting to know some folks!


----------



## pvsmith12

Please ladies, I need prayers and strength. I just lost my crosshairs on FF, and by the looks of it, round #7 of clomid didn't work either. I was so happy when I got even that dotted-line crosshair, thinking I have FINALLY Ov'd... and it was taken away when I entered this mornings temp. :(


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> I hope I am welcome here! Me and DH are going to start TTC#3 as of today! Maybe my little story will be helpful...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I am 31 years old, and my husband is 33 years old. When I was one month of 21 I gave birth to my oldest daughter Aurora. Her father was an incredible abusive person. But because I believed I was supposed to be with him I stayed with him for 5 years after we had Aurora. During that time we lost 2 babies. I started seeing my husband on March 17th, 2010. At that time I was not attending my church or following God's word very closely because I had become very disillusioned by the members of the congregation. On April 18th we found out very surprisingly that we were pregnant. 5 days later we lost that baby. Through the grace of God we conceived again 2 weeks later, on Mother's Day. Marie-Eve (MeMe) was born on February 5th, 2011. We were married on September 22nd, 2012. We are currently searching for a church that will be accepting of our blended family. Which is why I had issues with my previous congregation. We are trying to surround ourselves with Christians and people who can help us follow our Lord's word.
> 
> I am looking forward to the exciting things God has planned for 2013!

Hi Virginia! My name is Sarah and I'm glad you joined us. You are more than welcomed here :hugs:

Thank you for sharing your story and I'm very sorry about your angels. We look forward to getting to know you more and pray that God will lead you to the right church for you and your family.


----------



## Godsjewel

pvsmith12 said:


> Please ladies, I need prayers and strength. I just lost my crosshairs on FF, and by the looks of it, round #7 of clomid didn't work either. I was so happy when I got even that dotted-line crosshair, thinking I have FINALLY Ov'd... and it was taken away when I entered this mornings temp. :(

:hugs: I'm so sorry you are feeling a bit down. I know this whole ttc thing can get very frustrating at times, but do your best to keep your faith and trust in our Heavenly Father....He is still in the miracle business :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Happy New Year!

Thank you Lord for another year you have blessed us with and for giving us this way of communication to be an encouragement to one another. 

Happy 1yr Anniversary to this thread! God has done wonderful things for the lives of many and I know without a shadow of doubt that He will continue to do far more than we can imagine in 2013.

Love you all and remember to keep your eyes on the one who has everything in control.


----------



## VGibs

Godsjewel said:


> pvsmith12 said:
> 
> 
> Please ladies, I need prayers and strength. I just lost my crosshairs on FF, and by the looks of it, round #7 of clomid didn't work either. I was so happy when I got even that dotted-line crosshair, thinking I have FINALLY Ov'd... and it was taken away when I entered this mornings temp. :(
> 
> :hugs: I'm so sorry you are feeling a bit down. I know this whole ttc thing can get very frustrating at times, but do your best to keep your faith and trust in our Heavenly Father....He is still in the miracle business :thumbup:Click to expand...

Amen!


----------



## Godsjewel

My brothers friends wife passed away this morning, she was only 24yrs old.

She went to bed early last night and when her husband went to bed later that evening, he told her to move over and was trying to push her on her side of the bed, he turned on the light and noticed she wasn't breathing.

They have 2 beautiful children, a boy and girl and just got back from a family vacation from Disneyland. The husband hasn't told his children yet and they keep asking where their mom is. 

Please pray for that family and that God will provide the funds for a proper burial, as she didn't want to be cremated. 

These are the times when ttc seems so little compared to other's suffering.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> My brothers friends wife passed away this morning, she was only 24yrs old.
> 
> She went to bed early last night and when her husband went to bed later that evening, he told her to move over and was trying to push her on her side of the bed, he turned on the light and noticed she wasn't breathing.
> 
> They have 2 beautiful children, a boy and girl and just got back from a family vacation from Disneyland. The husband hasn't told his children yet and they keep asking where their mom is.
> 
> Please pray for that family and that God will provide the funds for a proper burial, as she didn't want to be cremated.
> 
> These are the times when ttc seems so little compared to other's suffering.

Praying for this family :cry:


----------



## pvsmith12

Godsjewel said:


> My brothers friends wife passed away this morning, she was only 24yrs old.
> 
> She went to bed early last night and when her husband went to bed later that evening, he told her to move over and was trying to push her on her side of the bed, he turned on the light and noticed she wasn't breathing.
> 
> They have 2 beautiful children, a boy and girl and just got back from a family vacation from Disneyland. The husband hasn't told his children yet and they keep asking where their mom is.
> 
> Please pray for that family and that God will provide the funds for a proper burial, as she didn't want to be cremated.
> 
> These are the times when ttc seems so little compared to other's suffering.

My heart goes out to this family. I will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## Godsjewel

Looking Ahead--Your View of God

How do you view God? If someone asked you what God was really like, how would you describe Him? Do you envision Him as a loving and kind Father or do you see Him as a harsh and cruel tyrant who derives pleasure from withholding a child from your womb? Does your heart capture the imagine of a God who is passionate about you or do you picture Him as someone who doesnt even know your name, let alone your desire for a baby?

As we begin a brand new year over the next 24 hours and we examine changes we can make to encourage our hearts as we struggle with infertility, lets consider how we view God. If we are going to get an accurate view of who God really is, the only realistic place to look is in His Word. 

Lets pretend for a moment that you wanted to write a book about yourself. You want people to know all about you thousands of years from now, so you put your heart down in words. What stories would you include? What would you write about? You would probably write about family and friends. You would write about jobs and accomplishments. Would you write about molecular biology? If it was important to you, you would write about molecular biology. If you wrote a book about yourself, you would write about what was important to you and those people and issues that take residence in your heart.

Guess what God wrote about in His book. Among the many things included within the pages of the holy Scripture, God wrote about infertile couples and their struggle to conceive!

So many times, we view God as harsh and punishing. We cannot understand why He would allow us to go through something as hurtful as infertility or the death of the babies we have wanted so desperately. In our search for explanations, we wonder if weve done something wrong. When we can find nothing that weve done wrong, our human, finite mind decides it must be some cruel act on Gods part where He derives some strange pleasure from our pain. Perhaps it is some warped sense of justice we cannot understand because we broke some holy rule we knew nothing about and now we pay the price for this infraction by living a season of infertility. In our misunderstanding, we cannot begin to fathom the love God has for us, and we mistakenly shape our image of God as cruel or unloving. When we view God as such, we react accordingly and pull away from Him in the time of our lives when we need Him so desperately.

But friend, look at what the reality of Scripture teaches us! For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten son that whosoever believeth in Him should not perish but have everlasting life. (John 3:16) God loves us so much He gave us His Child. We just came through the Christmas season, a time when the whole world has to acknowledge the gift of the Christ Child--whether they believe it or not. God loves. God loves! God loves!

It gets better! Its not enough to just say that God loves us. 1 John 4:16 says that not only does God loves, but that God is love! Its not just that God is full of love. God is love! What a mind-boggling concept! 1 John 3:1 reminds us to see how a great a love God has bestowed on us and that He calls us His children. Even as you face another co-worker conceiving, another month wondering when this trial will ever end, another round of fertility treatment, or another diagnosis, let your heart find comfort in knowing God loves you, God is love and God is for you (Romans 8:31)! 

As you begin 2013, dont let infertility cloud your view of who God really is. God is a God of justice, there is no doubt. He will not stand for sin, and His judgements are swift and harsh. However, He is a God of love, mercy and grace. He loves you and He cares about your baby hunger. What an amazing God we serve!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Proserpina

Can I join you? 

I am a divinity school student and a member of the Evangelical Covenant Church. I'm uncertain of my path at the time being, although I am prayerfully considering whether or not God wants me to pursue chaplaincy. I'm drawn to hospital or hospice chaplaincy, but other types of chaplaincy are possible. 

DH and I have one little girl, born in 2006. We have many challenges in life, but so far, infertility hasn't been one of them. I got pregnant with her within 1-2 cycles of coming off of BCPs; we were NTNP. 

I'm completing a master's degree in church history right now and considering pursuing an MDiv next. However, I'm 30 now, and set to graduate in May, so DH and I have decided that now is probably a good time to try and bring another child into our family. 

Immediate prayer needs: 


 DD has surgery coming up on January 16th. It's a cleft palate repair surgery. The doctors aren't entirely sure that it will improve her speech, so we're praying for that as well as for safety. 
 I am trying to line up a field education credit, which I will need in order to graduate. I'm looking to become a research assistant, a teaching assistant, or to work with a chaplain in a hospital or retirement community. 
 I am looking for a part-time job for the semester, to help my family make ends meet. (Ideally this part-time job could be the field education credit, but that isn't a requirement.)
 I need to finish my thesis proposal within the next week and get it approved in time for the start of the semester.
So, a lot of things on my plate right now. Thank you for thinking of me.


----------



## Godsjewel

Proserpina said:


> Can I join you?
> 
> I am a divinity school student and a member of the Evangelical Covenant Church. I'm uncertain of my path at the time being, although I am prayerfully considering whether or not God wants me to pursue chaplaincy. I'm drawn to hospital or hospice chaplaincy, but other types of chaplaincy are possible.
> 
> DH and I have one little girl, born in 2006. We have many challenges in life, but so far, infertility hasn't been one of them. I got pregnant with her within 1-2 cycles of coming off of BCPs; we were NTNP.
> 
> I'm completing a master's degree in church history right now and considering pursuing an MDiv next. However, I'm 30 now, and set to graduate in May, so DH and I have decided that now is probably a good time to try and bring another child into our family.
> 
> Immediate prayer needs:
> 
> 
> DD has surgery coming up on January 16th. It's a cleft palate repair surgery. The doctors aren't entirely sure that it will improve her speech, so we're praying for that as well as for safety.
> I am trying to line up a field education credit, which I will need in order to graduate. I'm looking to become a research assistant, a teaching assistant, or to work with a chaplain in a hospital or retirement community.
> I am looking for a part-time job for the semester, to help my family make ends meet. (Ideally this part-time job could be the field education credit, but that isn't a requirement.)
> I need to finish my thesis proposal within the next week and get it approved in time for the start of the semester.
> So, a lot of things on my plate right now. Thank you for thinking of me.

Of course you can join, welcome :hugs:

Wow, you sure do have a lot on your plate. I will definitely say a prayer for you and your family and that God will do a mighty work and it will be used for His glory.

Looking forward to hearing more about your journey.


----------



## Godsjewel

I have my new patient consult with the IVF facility today at 3pm :thumbup:

I'm so happy and nervous and praying that all goes well and we walk away feeling encouraged about our chances of having a baby.

I will log in later to let you know how it went.

Have a blessed day everyone :hugs:


----------



## pvsmith12

Awesome GJ! I will be praying that all goes well for you. Looking forward to hearing how it goes!! :hugs:


----------



## BabyT2013

Hi ladies, I'd love love love to join this thread.

My hubby and I are currently in our third month ttc. I am certain of one thing in this process: I am not in control. Honestly, to me, that is a relief. It really takes the pressure off the two of us knowing that it will happen in God's perfect timing. Now, that isn't to say hat now that I'm in my tww, I don't get nervous, excited, anxious or scared. But I do believe that it has eased the disappointment that the last two cycles bought. 

We are early in the process of conception and we have many examples in our life of just how long of a road this can be, but I'm excited to be shar


----------



## Proserpina

Godsjewel said:


> I have my new patient consult with the IVF facility today at 3pm :thumbup:
> 
> I'm so happy and nervous and praying that all goes well and we walk away feeling encouraged about our chances of having a baby.
> 
> I will log in later to let you know how it went.
> 
> Have a blessed day everyone :hugs:

Hoping & praying that it goes well for you, GJ.


----------



## Godsjewel

BabyT2013 said:


> Hi ladies, I'd love love love to join this thread.
> 
> My hubby and I are currently in our third month ttc. I am certain of one thing in this process: I am not in control. Honestly, to me, that is a relief. It really takes the pressure off the two of us knowing that it will happen in God's perfect timing. Now, that isn't to say hat now that I'm in my tww, I don't get nervous, excited, anxious or scared. But I do believe that it has eased the disappointment that the last two cycles bought.
> 
> We are early in the process of conception and we have many examples in our life of just how long of a road this can be, but I'm excited to be shar

Welcome :hugs:

Yes, that's a huge relief when we leave it all in the Master's hand :thumbup:

Being on this journey for as long as I have, has really opened my eyes and I know God has me on this journey for a reason. I'm so glad you found this thread and hope to be an encouragement to you along the way.


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hey ladies!! Something totally not related to ttc. Burry Stander, one of South Africa's top cyclists passed away this morning after being knocked off of his bicycle. He was only 25yrs old and leaves behind a young wife who he's has been married to for only 7 months!! Please pray for the family! Thank you!!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Godsjewel said:


> I have my new patient consult with the IVF facility today at 3pm :thumbup:
> 
> I'm so happy and nervous and praying that all goes well and we walk away feeling encouraged about our chances of having a baby.
> 
> I will log in later to let you know how it went.
> 
> Have a blessed day everyone :hugs:

Looking forward to hearing all about it!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Dynamicmae said:


> Hey ladies!! Something totally not related to ttc. Burry Stander, one of South Africa's top cyclists passed away this morning after being knocked off of his bicycle. He was only 25yrs old and leaves behind a young wife who he's has been married to for only 7 months!! Please pray for the family! Thank you!!

That is very heart breaking. I will keep that family in my prayers.


----------



## Praying4bump

Godsjewel said:


> My brothers friends wife passed away this morning, she was only 24yrs old.
> 
> She went to bed early last night and when her husband went to bed later that evening, he told her to move over and was trying to push her on her side of the bed, he turned on the light and noticed she wasn't breathing.
> 
> They have 2 beautiful children, a boy and girl and just got back from a family vacation from Disneyland. The husband hasn't told his children yet and they keep asking where their mom is.
> 
> Please pray for that family and that God will provide the funds for a proper burial, as she didn't want to be cremated.
> 
> These are the times when ttc seems so little compared to other's suffering.

WoW! I will praying for them!


----------



## Praying4bump

Godsjewel said:


> I have my new patient consult with the IVF facility today at 3pm :thumbup:
> 
> I'm so happy and nervous and praying that all goes well and we walk away feeling encouraged about our chances of having a baby.
> 
> I will log in later to let you know how it went.
> 
> Have a blessed day everyone :hugs:

Good luck! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## VGibs

BabyT2013 said:


> Hi ladies, I'd love love love to join this thread.
> 
> My hubby and I are currently in our third month ttc. I am certain of one thing in this process: I am not in control. Honestly, to me, that is a relief. It really takes the pressure off the two of us knowing that it will happen in God's perfect timing. Now, that isn't to say hat now that I'm in my tww, I don't get nervous, excited, anxious or scared. But I do believe that it has eased the disappointment that the last two cycles bought.
> 
> We are early in the process of conception and we have many examples in our life of just how long of a road this can be, but I'm excited to be shar

I've never thought of it in such a way that we are not in control of TTC...that puts a very different spin on things for me. Makes me more excited and less anxious! Blessings!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome to all the newbies! Praying for beautiful blessings for you all!

I'm so sorry to hear about the losses. I will be praying for those families, and those close to them. Peace and comfort for them all.


----------



## Godsjewel

The appointment went great! We were there for almost 2 hrs, the Doctor was extremely nice and made me feel very comfortable.

We talked about my history and he apologized that I had to go through so much. He said with my age, I have between a 40-45% of conception.

I have to go for a physical on the 14th and then they will put me on birth control for 3 weeks, yup...birth control..lol! This will help control my cycle and the earliest we can do the IVF is the end of Feb beginning of March.

That's good because I need to get back to eating healthy and working out:thumbup:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

:happydance: I am so happy that the appointment went well! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> :happydance: I am so happy that the appointment went well! I'm excited for you!

Rozaria!!! Oh how I miss you :hugs:

I love seeing 'mother' under your username, floods my heart with gladness. How is Princess Amaya?


----------



## Proserpina

I'm glad the fertility appointment went well, GJ. I hope it works out for you. I have known some couples who were told they would never have children who had some miracle babies, so with a 40%-45% chance of conception, you're already ahead of them. 

My day has had ups and downs. The ups: I have an appointment with a professor on Monday to discuss being taken on as a research assistant or teaching assistant for biblical studies, which would complete my field education. I was also offered a contract to contribute a chapter to a book, which is totally exciting. 

The downs: my landlady is trying to (illegally) hike my rent again. I am going to stand my ground and tell her we won't pay it. She can be quite the bully when she doesn't get her way, but she treats us horribly and I'm tired of letting her push us around. This could end with us moving in the next few months, which I don't want to do (I don't want to possibly disrupt my daughter's school year), but will if she keeps up.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> SuperwomanTTC said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: I am so happy that the appointment went well! I'm excited for you!
> 
> Rozaria!!! Oh how I miss you :hugs:
> 
> I love seeing 'mother' under your username, floods my heart with gladness. How is Princess Amaya?Click to expand...

God is so good! Amaya is doing well! We went to Puerto Rico over the holidays to see my family. 

I am praying for you sis! :hugs: Start taking prenatals in addition to working out and eating healthy :flower:


----------



## PrincessBree

Happy New Year to all the ladies on this thread!

Happy Birthday to the thread.I began visiting a month after it began and have Been blessed by meeting friends here that have changed my life.

Prayers and love to all the families who have experienced loss x

Sarah my heart smiled when I saw that you had your appointment!It sounds like it all went amazingly!!I just know that your baby is on the way as something like this could only be set up by God.

You have hundreds of ladies praying for u globally :) I can't wait for your next appointment!*dancing* :)

Welcome all you new ladies life is getting ready to change for you x

Rozaria great to see you on here your Princess is adorable!x when is number 2 due? Lol Xx


----------



## VGibs

Godsjewel said:


> The appointment went great! We were there for almost 2 hrs, the Doctor was extremely nice and made me feel very comfortable.
> 
> We talked about my history and he apologized that I had to go through so much. He said with my age, I have between a 40-45% of conception.
> 
> I have to go for a physical on the 14th and then they will put me on birth control for 3 weeks, yup...birth control..lol! This will help control my cycle and the earliest we can do the IVF is the end of Feb beginning of March.
> 
> That's good because I need to get back to eating healthy and working out:thumbup:

That's soooo exciting!


----------



## uwa_amanda

Sarah, that is exciting news! I hope and pray that you and your DH are blessed with a beautiful angel. 

Rozaria, your daughter is a cutie!

AFM, nothing much going on here. We're still waiting to decide when we are going to actively start trying again. I'm getting better as the days go on about taking a break from LTTTC. Of course, some days are better than others. My mom is still hoping for a grandbaby from us but she knows what's going on so she doesn't say much. She just hopes we don't give up and at least try one more time. We're trying to get back to eating healthy and exercising regularly again. We were doing that for a while, but then we had a death in the family, DH got sick, then I got sick, and then the holidays came up. Now that we are back feeling good again, we are going to get ourselves to the gym and get our butts in gear.


----------



## Godsjewel

PrincessBree said:


> Happy New Year to all the ladies on this thread!
> 
> Happy Birthday to the thread.I began visiting a month after it began and have Been blessed by meeting friends here that have changed my life.
> 
> Prayers and love to all the families who have experienced loss x
> 
> Sarah my heart smiled when I saw that you had your appointment!It sounds like it all went amazingly!!I just know that your baby is on the way as something like this could only be set up by God.
> 
> You have hundreds of ladies praying for u globally :) I can't wait for your next appointment!*dancing* :)
> 
> Welcome all you new ladies life is getting ready to change for you x
> 
> Rozaria great to see you on here your Princess is adorable!x when is number 2 due? Lol Xx

BREE!!! It's so wonderful to have you stop by :hugs:

Yes, I totally agree that this is a true blessing from God. I never thought in a million years that I would get this opportunity and BAM! look at where I'm at now :happydance:

I go back on the 9th to deal with the financial aspect and then back on the 14th for a physical. I will definitely keep everyone posted :thumbup:

love ya!


----------



## Godsjewel

Proserpina said:


> I'm glad the fertility appointment went well, GJ. I hope it works out for you. I have known some couples who were told they would never have children who had some miracle babies, so with a 40%-45% chance of conception, you're already ahead of them.
> 
> My day has had ups and downs. The ups: I have an appointment with a professor on Monday to discuss being taken on as a research assistant or teaching assistant for biblical studies, which would complete my field education. I was also offered a contract to contribute a chapter to a book, which is totally exciting.
> 
> The downs: my landlady is trying to (illegally) hike my rent again. I am going to stand my ground and tell her we won't pay it. She can be quite the bully when she doesn't get her way, but she treats us horribly and I'm tired of letting her push us around. This could end with us moving in the next few months, which I don't want to do (I don't want to possibly disrupt my daughter's school year), but will if she keeps up.

That is some great news! How awesome to be able to contribute to a book! You will definitely have to share it with us when the time comes :winkwink:

Boo! I'm sorry you're having to deal with an unpleasant landlady, I pray the Lord softens her heart and His will be done in this situation, even if that does mean moving. God will work it all out, sis!


----------



## Godsjewel

We have laid the groundwork for several great changes to take place in this new year! Writing out our requests and praises in a prayer journal. (Habakkuk 2:2) Falling more and more in love with Gods living, active Word. (Hebrews 4:12) Embracing a true view of God. (1 John 4:16) What a difference this could make in your life as you face infertility and the barrage of issues that life throws at you. Knowing God, having a literal record of His workings in your life, written by your own hand and pairing what you believing with the inspired Word of God. What power in such simplicity. These simple changes can really make a magnificent change in 2013.

What do you think God thinks of you? When God hears your name what does His heart feel? When He looks at your face, when He hears the prayer you cry out to Him at night, what emotion rises up in Him? Have you ever really thought about it? You probably know how your spouse feels about you. If you have a pet, you definitely know what your fur-baby feels about you! But how does the omnipotent Creator of Heaven and Earth feel about you? 

Whether you realize it or not, infertility can play a role in how you answer this question. Even though I dont sit next to you as you open this email and read these words, Ill bet most of you didnt break out into a huge smile, turn to whomever was closest to you and start bubbling over with pure joy as you began describing how you think the King of kings feels about you. If you are a Christian you know that God sent His Son to die on a cross for you sins. There must be love for you in His heart. But He made that sacrifice a long time before you found yourself weeping through the night because your womb and your nursery are silent. He made His eternal profession of love for you long before you fell apart the last time your pastor dedicated the sweet, little newborn at a packed Sunday service. Do your tears and wounded faith cause Gods love for you to wane? 

Once again, we point you back to Gods Word. God is very plain in how He feels about you and your tears. If you think God is ready to give up on you, or that His love for you has been diminished by infertilitys presence in your life, think again. Your tears will never be enough to extinguish the fiery love God holds in His heart for you. In fact, examine the story of Lazarus death to see Christs reaction to hurting people. Did He shy away from a broken heart? On the contrary! Jesus tears mingled with Marys as she wept at her brothers grave. Many people think Jesus wept because Lazarus died, but thats simply not true. Jesus wept because someone He loved was hurting. (When Jesus therefore saw her [Mary] weeping, and the Jews who came with her also weeping, He was deeply moved in spirit and was troubled, and said, "Where have you laid him?" They said to Him, "Lord, come and see." Jesus wept. John 11:33-35) If infertility causes your heart to hurt, then you can rest assured that Heaven weeps with you and Gods tears are mingling with your own. Does this sound like a God who tires of your tears?

Thats not the only reaction God has when you are on His heart and mind. Zephaniah 3:17 says The LORD your God is with you, he is mighty to save. He will take great delight in you, he will quiet you with his love, he will rejoice over you with singing." Gods heart bursts with joy over you and when He can contain Himself no longer He breaks out in joyous songs! Wouldnt you love to hear Him sing? I would! I imagine Him having the deepest, richest, fullest voice I could ever imagine, and to hear this magnificent voice booming out over time and eternity, singing with joy--over me? A concept I can hardly wrap my mind around! 

If you have struggled with your image of how God views you, please commit Zephaniah 3:17 to memory. When you feel as if you are losing the emotional battle in the infertility war, remember God loves you and rejoices over you with singing. Even if you have collapsed in a puddle of tears at the news of someone elses pregnancy and felt ridiculous asking God for help, know that He still rejoices over you and nothing will ever be able to separate you from the love He holds for you. When you weep, His tears mingle with your own. You are important enough that He was willing to orchestrate the death of His only Son to provide you with a way to be with Him for all of eternity. Jesus loves you enough that He knew He would rather die than live without you. Not even infertility could ever change that. 

If you have struggled with how God must view you as you face infertility, why not commit to changing your idea of how God views you in 2013. Realize your worth in your Heavenly Fathers eyes. Listen carefully! You may just hear Him singing!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## QueenKingfish

I've posted a few times, been a lurker, avoided the site altogether when I was trying to reconcile my frustration and disappointment. Now I'm back with a renewed spirit and I feel like someone needs to hear what's been going on in our TTC journey. 

Let's start with a little backstory. I'm 29, DH is 32. I am the only living bio-child born of my mother (10 pregnancies, 10 :angel: - I was a twin). Lost my birth father last November, just 2.5 months after we got married and I had my IUD (Mirena) removed. COMPLETELY thought I was pregnant that month - I was 8 days late. I wasn't. We've spent the past year NTNP, but in my mind I've been TTC. Had 2 or 3 months where I _KNEW_ I was PG, alas, that was not the case. We are now in active TTC mode (praise Jesus for late-night heart-to-hearts at Christmas!).

Most of the time, I'm a SAHW, but I am a part of our church's staff as the Director of our Drama Ministry, as well as filling in for the Office Manager when she's sick or on vacation and DH and I teach classes in the Marriage Ministry. In October, I started praying for God to give me a clear-cut sign whether or not we were going to be parents - I had told no one, not even DH. I went with the rest of the staff to our District Pastors Conference. 

The last night of that conference, during worship, the emcee stopped our voices and said we were going to have some prophetic prayer time. We turned to the people next to us, paired off, and started letting the Holy Spirit use us as vessels. My prayer partner and I were raised in very non-pentecostal religious settings, so we giggled to each other that if this didn't work, we were sorry that we got stuck with the "defects" in the crowd. As we started to pray, that sweet woman started crying and said, "Oh, God! I feel this child is so close! God wants you to know that he hears your prayers and he is going to give you the desires of your heart soon!" *cue :cry:*

Of course, we all know that our "soon" is sometimes very different from His "soon." Every month, I keep reminding myself of that, trying to hold-fast to the promise of His word. I was diagnosed with estrogen dominance/low progesterone this month after a year of trying to figure out what was off in my body. I'm pretty stoked to finally have a diagnosis that explains SO many things, acne, facial hair, bouts of depression, mood swings, severe PMS symptoms (that the former OB/GYN nurse in me tends to turn into PG symptoms) and weight gain around my tummy, hips and thighs. 

I played Mary this Christmas Eve. Fake bump and all. Awkward... One of my mentors came up to me after the service and told me she'd had a vision of me being pregnant while I was up there. DH was a bit freaked out because this woman's visions have been proven correct time and time again. The look on his face was CLASSIC! This all came as I was starting to doubt what had been spoken to me - I love those "confirmation corrections" He sends. 

I guess what I'm trying to say with all of this is to pray with a purpose. Ask for the desires of your heart by name. Claim them in the name of Jesus. Yes, we want to remain in His will, but praying "_IF_ it's Your will, Father" all of the time is kind of a cop-out. I used that to blame God for it not happening. That's where bitterness sets in, and we get separated from our Creator, Father, Savior and Friend. The things that happened in Acts can still happen, and are still happening today. We have victory in Christ Jesus. Hold tight to that, ladies!


----------



## No Doubt

Queen what a blessing! I am so happy to hear that! God knows just what you need when you need it, and isn't it amazing how He will use anyone, even people like you and your prayer partner who were really all that familiar with that setting. He is a miracle worker! And just when you start to doubt just a little, He sends reassurance! That just sends chills up my spine! Our God is so good and I thank the Lord for blessing each and every one of us in our own special way and that He is big enough to accommodate all of our needs individually, one by one! Yes, speak thing with a boldness and declare them just the same. Believe and see how the Lord moves! God I give you praise!


----------



## VGibs

I am praying so hard for such a message to be delivered to me. Not about TTC mind you, I have been praying for some kind of sign and signal or message about where I am supposed to be attending church and helping me find some direction. I hope I get a message like yours! You are so lucky to have been given answers like that!


----------



## QueenKingfish

VGibs said:


> I am praying so hard for such a message to be delivered to me. Not about TTC mind you, I have been praying for some kind of sign and signal or message about where I am supposed to be attending church and helping me find some direction. I hope I get a message like yours! You are so lucky to have been given answers like that!

I know how blessed I am to have such audible confirmation, but that's only come because I've asked for it as such. Be sure to be reading your bible - I think that's made all of the difference in how I pray and (more importantly) how I stop and listen. Having a church home that I love is a huge part of how my faith has grown in the past few years - I'll be praying you find yours soon!


----------



## No Doubt

Agreed! I definitely think listening is a big part of it too. And may not always be so clear, but that's why it's important to be stay in the word and in prayer so we can stay linked and not miss important messages!.

I will be praying you find your church home as well. We went through that after moving here three years ago and we recently joined back in September. We fell out and it only made it harder to find somewhere, but once we really started trying to find a home and praying about it even reading the bible together it changed and became really easy.


----------



## Proserpina

Godsjewel said:

> That is some great news! How awesome to be able to contribute to a book! You will definitely have to share it with us when the time comes :winkwink:

When the book is out, I may do that. Right now I'm hesitant to give out too much about my real-life identity, but that may change by the end of the year when the book is due out. 

I have other good news: a philosophy professor also contacted me about working out an RA/TA appointment. I'm meeting with him on Monday, though the biblical studies professor has moved up our appointment to Tuesday. 



Godsjewel said:

> Boo! I'm sorry you're having to deal with an unpleasant landlady, I pray the Lord softens her heart and His will be done in this situation, even if that does mean moving. God will work it all out, sis!

Thanks, GJ. She didn't respond to our "no we will not pay your rent hike, that is illegal" letter, even though I know she got it, so I'm hoping that means she'll back down. Though it could mean she is regrouping and checking her legal options. Only time will tell. 

I have been experiencing a lot of fatigue these past few days. Took an afternoon nap yesterday and today, even though I got plenty of sleep. I really hope it means I'm pregnant, though I'd be a little surprised if I conceived after just one cycle at my age.

Well, my family is going on a retreat this weekend with my local congregation. I hope it is restful.


----------



## beckysprayer

VGibs said:


> I am praying so hard for such a message to be delivered to me. Not about TTC mind you, I have been praying for some kind of sign and signal or message about where I am supposed to be attending church and helping me find some direction. I hope I get a message like yours! You are so lucky to have been given answers like that!

I will be praying for you to receive such a message as well! :hugs: Praying for direction for you on which church is the one for you.



Godsjewel said:


> The appointment went great! We were there for almost 2 hrs, the Doctor was extremely nice and made me feel very comfortable.
> 
> We talked about my history and he apologized that I had to go through so much. He said with my age, I have between a 40-45% of conception.
> 
> I have to go for a physical on the 14th and then they will put me on birth control for 3 weeks, yup...birth control..lol! This will help control my cycle and the earliest we can do the IVF is the end of Feb beginning of March.
> 
> That's good because I need to get back to eating healthy and working out:thumbup:

So glad to hear this! :happydance: I will be praying for you and can't wait to hear about what you are doing and, eventually, the best news ever. :thumbup:



Proserpina said:


> I'm glad the fertility appointment went well, GJ. I hope it works out for you. I have known some couples who were told they would never have children who had some miracle babies, so with a 40%-45% chance of conception, you're already ahead of them.
> 
> My day has had ups and downs. The ups: I have an appointment with a professor on Monday to discuss being taken on as a research assistant or teaching assistant for biblical studies, which would complete my field education. I was also offered a contract to contribute a chapter to a book, which is totally exciting.
> 
> The downs: my landlady is trying to (illegally) hike my rent again. I am going to stand my ground and tell her we won't pay it. She can be quite the bully when she doesn't get her way, but she treats us horribly and I'm tired of letting her push us around. This could end with us moving in the next few months, which I don't want to do (I don't want to possibly disrupt my daughter's school year), but will if she keeps up.

That is very exciting about the book your are contributing to! I hope you feel comfortable enough to share with us what it is when it comes out, even if through PM, though I completely understand if you don't. How exciting though! Sorry to hear about your landlady, I hope that part gets straightened out and for the better soon. :hugs:

AFM, I have the best news that simply couldn't wait until after church. I got a :bfp:this morning! I'm so excited and am praying this one is a healthy, strong little baby that I will be able to meet in September! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## VGibs

OH PRAISE GOD!!!!!!!!! That is so great Becky! *I hope thats your name, as it says in your username haha*


----------



## VGibs

PRAISE HIM!


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations Becky!!! This is wonderful news. Praise God!!! :happydance:


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats beck! So happy for you! Such a blessing your little miracle!


----------



## Praying4bump

Congrats Becky!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

beckysprayer said:


> AFM, I have the best news that simply couldn't wait until after church. I got a :bfp:this morning! I'm so excited and am praying this one is a healthy, strong little baby that I will be able to meet in September! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance: Praise God!!!! Congratulations and may you have a happy, healthy, and blessed pregnancy!


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> AFM, I have the best news that simply couldn't wait until after church. I got a :bfp:this morning! I'm so excited and am praying this one is a healthy, strong little baby that I will be able to meet in September! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance:Woohoo!!! That is the best news I've heard all day....Thank you Lord for blessing my sis with her heart's desire.

My heart is truly filled with joy!

Please keep us updated :hugs:

BTW- September is a wonderful month, that's when I was born :winkwink:


----------



## BabyT2013

Hi ladies-

I heard a wonderful message this morning about what the pastor described as holy waiting. This is not your everyday, run of the mill waiting like waiting in line at the grocery, or sitting at a stop light. This is the type of waiting that literally makes your soul ache. He described it as a wait for a positive job change or the desire to rebuild a relationship when the ball is in someone else's court. Clearly, as this message went on, I could see the waiting for a blessed little baby as a holy waiting. This holy waiting can be painful, make us angry, frustrated, or we may want to just give up. But through our trust in the Lord, we are blessed. God blesses us even before our holy waiting begins and sets us apart from others saying we are highly esteemed in his kingdom. As we travel through our waiting, we feel the pain and ache of that waiting until our soul is transformed. 

I believe that God has blessed each and every one of us who are on our holy waiting journey. Through this wait, our constant faith in our God, our soul can be transformed. It will be transformed the moment he blesses us with little ones of our own. 

So that's what I learned in church today. I also learned that 26 high schoolers in a small room is STINKY, but that what i learned as a youth volunteer. Bless you all on this day of epiphany. Hope you all have a great week!


----------



## Godsjewel

BabyT2013 said:


> Hi ladies-
> 
> I heard a wonderful message this morning about what the pastor described as holy waiting. This is not your everyday, run of the mill waiting like waiting in line at the grocery, or sitting at a stop light. This is the type of waiting that literally makes your soul ache. He described it as a wait for a positive job change or the desire to rebuild a relationship when the ball is in someone else's court. Clearly, as this message went on, I could see the waiting for a blessed little baby as a holy waiting. This holy waiting can be painful, make us angry, frustrated, or we may want to just give up. But through our trust in the Lord, we are blessed. God blesses us even before our holy waiting begins and sets us apart from others saying we are highly esteemed in his kingdom. As we travel through our waiting, we feel the pain and ache of that waiting until our soul is transformed.
> 
> I believe that God has blessed each and every one of us who are on our holy waiting journey. Through this wait, our constant faith in our God, our soul can be transformed. It will be transformed the moment he blesses us with little ones of our own.
> 
> So that's what I learned in church today. I also learned that 26 high schoolers in a small room is STINKY, but that what i learned as a youth volunteer. Bless you all on this day of epiphany. Hope you all have a great week!

Amen! Thanks for taking time to share this with us. I just recently grasped ahold of that, that God has something amazing for me in my waiting. It has been wonderful growing closer to Him and being able to minister to others during the wait. I know this was all planned out according to His perfect will.


----------



## QueenKingfish

Praise Jesus for your :bfp:, Becky! What a fabulous thing to be able to praise about on Sunday morning!


----------



## Godsjewel

Today we will wrap up our discussion of changes we can make in this new year to help us in our struggle with infertility. Many people have gone back to work and back to the day to day routines of life. Some have already forgotten their new years resolutions and have fallen back into old habits. Some never made an effort to break the destructive patterns in the first place! Today, I encourage you to make a change in how you view your infertility. 

How have you looked at your inability to conceive? There is no doubt it is a devastating life crisis. For those who have never experienced the crushing blow of an infertility diagnosis, delayed or denied pregnancy may seem like little more than a passing inconvenience. However, for those who live in infertilitys shadow every moment of every day, baby hunger can be an all-consuming dread and heartache. Is it a punishment? Is infertility Gods way of letting you know you have wronged Him? Has God chosen to show His anger or disappointment in you by closing your womb tighter than Fort Knox? How should you view your infertility?

Go with me to the days of the Old Testament and take a seat next to our sister in waiting, Hannah. Let me tell you, she would be more than qualified to lead our support group this month! She cried buckets and buckets of tears as she begged God for a baby, yet no baby came. She watched others around her conceive. She even watched her husbands other wife conceive babies for her own husband, and raise his children in her home. Can you imagine seeing a pregnant woman in your home, bearing children for your husband? As she wept in the temple, petitioning God for a pregnancy, she was accused of being drunk. Hannah understood all the frustrating aspects of infertility.

Heres the point: In 1 Samuel 1 where the story of Hannah is shared with us, there are two separate occasions where we see the phrase the LORD had closed her womb. There is no question as to why Hannah was not a mother. The answer is clear: the Lord closed her womb! If the Lord closes your womb, it is closed. Hannahs infertility was not an accident. God did it on purpose. The first time I really paid attention to this phrase, I must admit, it made me mad! I wanted to believe that Hannah was having a problem conceiving and that God rushed in like a knight on a white stallion and saved the day. Wrong! God closed her womb. He did it on purpose! I didnt want to believe that God did this to her? Why? Because if God did this to her, maybe He did this to me, too.

But wait! Heres the good part. If God did this on purpose, then Hannahs infertility--and yours--must have a great purpose! I dont believe God allows something as life changing as infertility to haphazardly interrupt the flow of someones life for absolutely no reason. We know infertility doesnt catch an omniscient God by surprise. I believe infertility in your life has a holy purpose. God will use it to reach you and to teach you things you never could have learned outside of infertilitys classroom. 

Even before the conception and birth of Samuel, Hannah praised God through her trials and dark days. Was that the lesson she learned? Was that the purpose? Maybe we can ask her one day. Her story has strengthened untold millions of infertile women through the centuries. That would be a great purpose for what she went through. Who know what all God did through her battle with infertility. Who knows what Hell do with yours! 
Change your view of infertility. Dont let the enemy convince you that it is something that has happened to you because God is angry with you or that He has forgotten you. Infertility has a purpose. God will use it in ways you can never imagine today. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Proserpina

beckysprayer said:

> That is very exciting about the book your are contributing to! I hope you feel comfortable enough to share with us what it is when it comes out, even if through PM, though I completely understand if you don't. How exciting though! Sorry to hear about your landlady, I hope that part gets straightened out and for the better soon. :hugs:

Thanks. I will let you all know when the book is out. The landlady hasn't responded to our letter refusing to pay higher rent. I hope that means she's backing down.

I had a great time @ the retreat this weekend. The word God gave me to live into this year was "joy," & I'm very excited about that. More on that later.

Big congratulations on your BFP! I had a very vivid dream on Friday night/Saturday morning where my doctor told me I was pregnant. I was so excited about the dream that I broke my rule about early testing & tested yesterday, but it was BFN. I'm only 10 dpo today though, so I'm not out for the month just yet. Would so love a September baby.


----------



## Godsjewel

So, my physical was scheduled for 14th at the IVF facility, and me being impatient, decided to contact the office and see if they could get me in sooner. Luckily the had a cancellation and I go today at 2pm...:happydance:

I want to get this show on the road :winkwink:


----------



## pvsmith12

Awesome GJ!! Looking forward to hearing how it goes for you! :)


----------



## No Doubt

Yay godsjewel! Things are starting to get to moving. So excited for you! 2013 is gonna be such a blessing for so many of my bnb ladies!


----------



## VGibs

Oh that's exciting! I don't know much about IVF but I hope this is the first step and good news for you!


----------



## QueenKingfish

How Exciting, GJ! I'm the same way with impatience - especially any kind of medical impatience! (I'm working on it... haha)

Praying that everything goes well and you'll be on your way to your BFP!


----------



## faith77

Godsjewel said:


> So, my physical was scheduled for 14th at the IVF facility, and me being impatient, decided to contact the office and see if they could get me in sooner. Luckily the had a cancellation and I go today at 2pm...:happydance:
> 
> I want to get this show on the road :winkwink:

This is lovely news!!!

Keep us so posted so we can support you prayerfully.


----------



## Godsjewel

Well, my physical didn't go as well as I hoped it would. We discussed all my medical history, she listed to my heart, did a culture exam (like a pap smear), weighed me and took my blood pressure. When she went to take my blood pressure, it shot up to 150/100!!! I don't know what happened or why it did that, I'm currently taking blood pressure medication and the last time I checked it was 130/78.

She was going to give me BCP to start getting me ready for IVF, but said she doesn't want me to start them since my blood pressure is too high. She let me relax a little and took it again at the end of our appt and it was still very high. I was praying to God that he would bring peace to my body and my blood pressure would go down, but for some reason it didn't :cry:

I can't proceed with IVF until I'm cleared from an obstetrics Dr who deals with high blood pressure. I sent over my referral form and now have to play the waiting game.


----------



## HisGrace

Sarah - :hugs: I'm praying for you. I am positive that He didn't not bring you this far to abandon you. It will all work out. Remember all things work together for the good of those who love Him. :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> Sarah - :hugs: I'm praying for you. I am positive that He didn't not bring you this far to abandon you. It will all work out. Remember all things work together for the good of those who love Him. :hugs:

Thanks sis, that's one of my favorite scriptures...helped me through a lot:hugs:


----------



## uwa_amanda

Godsjewel said:


> Well, my physical didn't go as well as I hoped it would. We discussed all my medical history, she listed to my heart, did a culture exam (like a pap smear), weighed me and took my blood pressure. When she went to take my blood pressure, it shot up to 150/100!!! I don't know what happened or why it did that, I'm currently taking blood pressure medication and the last time I checked it was 130/78.
> 
> She was going to give me BCP to start getting me ready for IVF, but said she doesn't want me to start them since my blood pressure is too high. She let me relax a little and took it again at the end of our appt and it was still very high. I was praying to God that he would bring peace to my body and my blood pressure would go down, but for some reason it didn't :cry:
> 
> I can't proceed with IVF until I'm cleared from an obstetrics Dr who deals with high blood pressure. I sent over my referral form and now have to play the waiting game.

Hey Sarah,

I don't have blood pressure problems, but everytime I went to my doctor's office, my blood pressure would look like that. I get so anxious when I deal with doctors. Since I'm a bigger woman, they discount my objections that I have high blood pressure. I get a bad case of "white coat syndrome" every time I go to the doctor, except for my regular doctor. I went and saw him where he checked out my blood pressure and said I didn't have blood pressure problems. Of course, my regular doctor has now retired so I'm anxious the first time I see a new doctor! lol

Hopefully, you'll be able to get it down quickly so you can be blessed with your baby!!


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Well, my physical didn't go as well as I hoped it would. We discussed all my medical history, she listed to my heart, did a culture exam (like a pap smear), weighed me and took my blood pressure. When she went to take my blood pressure, it shot up to 150/100!!! I don't know what happened or why it did that, I'm currently taking blood pressure medication and the last time I checked it was 130/78.
> 
> She was going to give me BCP to start getting me ready for IVF, but said she doesn't want me to start them since my blood pressure is too high. She let me relax a little and took it again at the end of our appt and it was still very high. I was praying to God that he would bring peace to my body and my blood pressure would go down, but for some reason it didn't :cry:
> 
> I can't proceed with IVF until I'm cleared from an obstetrics Dr who deals with high blood pressure. I sent over my referral form and now have to play the waiting game.
> 
> Hey Sarah,
> 
> I don't have blood pressure problems, but everytime I went to my doctor's office, my blood pressure would look like that. I get so anxious when I deal with doctors. Since I'm a bigger woman, they discount my objections that I have high blood pressure. I get a bad case of "white coat syndrome" every time I go to the doctor, except for my regular doctor. I went and saw him where he checked out my blood pressure and said I didn't have blood pressure problems. Of course, my regular doctor has now retired so I'm anxious the first time I see a new doctor! lol
> 
> Hopefully, you'll be able to get it down quickly so you can be blessed with your baby!!Click to expand...

I thought the same thing...every time I went to the doctor I thought it was "white coat syndrome" but then realized it was still a little high when I would test it at the pharmacy. My dad has HBP, so I guess I got it from him...I have been taking my meds and it's helped dramatically, that's why I was dissapointed when it was so high today.

Hopefully we can get this under control so I can move on in the process, just thought it would be a smooth road from here on out. I will keep you updated :thumbup:


----------



## QueenKingfish

I'm so sorry, Sarah! I'll be praying that your BP comes down supernaturally fast! :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Imagine with me what it would be like if we all attended the same support group. However, instead of your regular support group leader, there is a special guest leader. Her name is Sarah. Not the Sarah who lives in the apartment down from you, or the Sarah who goes to church with you. The Sarah who will lead your support group this month is the very same Sarah from the Old Testament who inspired the name of this ministry, Sarahs Laughter! Yep! Abrahams wife, Sarah! The same woman who God blessed with a baby at the tender, young age of 90 will meet with you to offer you support in your journey through infertility! I imagine the scenario to be something like the following:


The ladies arrived for their infertility support group just as they have for the last several months. Beth had told them last month that she couldnt be here tonight because she was going out of town, but she had a friend coming to fill in for her. A friend named Sarah. Beth said Sarah had struggled with infertility for a long time and that God had finally blessed her with a son. It would be nice to hear a success story from someone who understands.


It was getting a little late and the special guest had still not arrived. Group members were wondering if she had forgotten or had gotten the dates mixed up when they began to hear some odd scraping sound coming from down the hall. Several ladies exchanged confused glances as an elderly, frail woman pushed a walker through the door as if it weighed a thousand pounds. An awkward silence filled the room as every group member involuntarily stared at their ancient fill-in. She wasnt quite what they expected. After all--she was old. Really old! Her face was decorated with wrinkles, hair thin from decades of age, but eyes still fiery with life. Sorry to keep you waiting ladies, but waiting is what Im best at! With that, Sarah threw her gray head back and cackled, breaking the stunned silence of the flabbergasted sorority. Who wants to start?


One by one, the group members broke through the astonishment of the moment, and began to tell her story. It was so amazing to realize that Sarahs experiences were so similar, even though her world was so different. She nodded her head in enthusiastic understanding as her new found sisters spoke of the frustration of watching babies born to everyone around her yet their arms remained achingly empty. Sarahs eyes lit up with the commonality of emotion she shared with the ladies as they recounted bad decisions and worse consequences of impatience while waiting on Gods plan to unfold. However, confusion wrinkled the fabric of Sarahs brow when a young woman collapsed into a sorrowful retelling of the latest chapter in the story of her desire to be a mother.


He said impossible. The doctor actually said the word impossible. The treatments havent worked. My body just doesnt respond, and my husbands count is too low. Its ridiculous for me to think Ill ever be a mother now. Compassionate friends offered loving embraces and quietly tucked tissues into her hands as the young womans words succumbed to sobs. Sarah just sat there puzzled and slack-jawed. What do you mean, impossible?


The frustrated young woman began trying her best to explain the intricate details of modern fertility treatments to a woman who had never experienced electricity or even ridden in a car, when she was suddenly interrupted by a loud, knee-slapping, ancient cackle! Honey, dont you realize that nothing is impossible with God? The only thing that is ridiculous is for you to forget that nothing is impossible with God! For the next hour, Sarah held her audience captive as she told in exquisite detail what it was like when God told her husband she would conceive--and she was 89 years old. She shared what it was like the first time she felt her baby move in her ancient womb and how unreal it was to really believe she was pregnant at 90. She laughed so hard she had tears when she offered to show the girls her stretch-marks--and did! No one could ever convince Sarah that anything was too difficult for God!


The end of the meeting came and one by one, the ladies bent down and embraced their new-found friend. She giggled as she patted each on the back and pulled coats and scarves around them. Keep warm, now. Its a cold night out there. As the last young woman stayed behind to lock up, she could hear Sarahs walker scraping its way down the hall. She could hear this elderly new mother recalling the events of the evening to herself and chuckling. Impossible? Not with God! And she cackled her way out the door. 


This support group meeting was definitely one the ladies would not soon forget.


-Beth Forbus


----------



## PrincessBree

Becky-Yay I'm so happy for you x hope what a great way to see in the new year!

New ladies-Welcome to you all x was so refreshing to hear some of your testimonies I pray God will give you the desires of your heart x 

Sarah-Wow sorry to hear about your appointment!I am so glad that you went earlier to the doc so now least they can see to any physical issues now so that when time comes you will be in tip top condition.This is not a set back hun God is in all the details of your situation and testimony!It's gonna happen!!Keep us posted!Xx


----------



## uwa_amanda

So I asked my company's benefits manager to help me find an RE that is covered under our insurance since it seemed like the other place I went to wasn't going to work out. She emailed me back today with a list of SEVEN RE's that are in my insurance network!! I saw the name of the doctor I wanted to see from the get-go and immediately called them to schedule an appointment. I booked an appointment and ended up cancelling because my supervisor acted like she didn't want me to take any time off because we are already shorthanded. (They let one of the girls in my department go last week) I am definitely going to reschedule this appointment for late next month. (My benefits manager knows what is going on with us. I talked to her one day when the topic of babies came up. She is an angel!)

Well, needless to say I was very upset and had a meltdown in my car at lunch. I was pleading with God to show me a sign or make these baby urges go away. I have two different devotional books that I read and the topic of today's devotional was learning how to put your anxieties and worries away and look to God. After I finished my reading, I pulled out my phone and opened up my twitter app. I saw a bible verse pop up and I felt a great weight lifted from my shoulders at that very second. It says, "Cast all your anxiety on Him because He cares for you." 1 Peter 5:7

I felt so much better and felt this amazing feeling of relief, as if God was guiding me to my books and my twitter feed. I am trying so hard not to cry because I felt so much better after that. I haven't thought anything else about that RE appointment since! God is so good!


----------



## beckysprayer

uwa_amanda said:


> So I asked my company's benefits manager to help me find an RE that is covered under our insurance since it seemed like the other place I went to wasn't going to work out. She emailed me back today with a list of SEVEN RE's that are in my insurance network!! I saw the name of the doctor I wanted to see from the get-go and immediately called them to schedule an appointment. I booked an appointment and ended up cancelling because my supervisor acted like she didn't want me to take any time off because we are already shorthanded. (They let one of the girls in my department go last week) I am definitely going to reschedule this appointment for late next month. (My benefits manager knows what is going on with us. I talked to her one day when the topic of babies came up. She is an angel!)
> 
> Well, needless to say I was very upset and had a meltdown in my car at lunch. I was pleading with God to show me a sign or make these baby urges go away. I have two different devotional books that I read and the topic of today's devotional was learning how to put your anxieties and worries away and look to God. After I finished my reading, I pulled out my phone and opened up my twitter app. I saw a bible verse pop up and I felt a great weight lifted from my shoulders at that very second. It says, "Cast all your anxiety on Him because He cares for you." 1 Peter 5:7
> 
> I felt so much better and felt this amazing feeling of relief, as if God was guiding me to my books and my twitter feed. I am trying so hard not to cry because I felt so much better after that. I haven't thought anything else about that RE appointment since! God is so good!

That's great that the doctor you wanted is in your network! And how wonderful to have such a great benefits manager! I'm sorry you have to wait to go, but so glad you have these options. :thumbup:



Godsjewel said:


> Well, my physical didn't go as well as I hoped it would. We discussed all my medical history, she listed to my heart, did a culture exam (like a pap smear), weighed me and took my blood pressure. When she went to take my blood pressure, it shot up to 150/100!!! I don't know what happened or why it did that, I'm currently taking blood pressure medication and the last time I checked it was 130/78.
> 
> She was going to give me BCP to start getting me ready for IVF, but said she doesn't want me to start them since my blood pressure is too high. She let me relax a little and took it again at the end of our appt and it was still very high. I was praying to God that he would bring peace to my body and my blood pressure would go down, but for some reason it didn't :cry:
> 
> I can't proceed with IVF until I'm cleared from an obstetrics Dr who deals with high blood pressure. I sent over my referral form and now have to play the waiting game.

Oh Sarah, I'm so sorry, but if your blood pressure really is high then I see this as a blessing. They can fix it and make sure you are 100% healthy so your little one is 100% healthy. Fix it now so you don't end up with pre-eclampsia or something scary like that. And you were able to get into an early opening to get this fixed quicker than you otherwise would have. I'm praying for you, for your blood pressure to go down and for a successful IVF venture. :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> So I asked my company's benefits manager to help me find an RE that is covered under our insurance since it seemed like the other place I went to wasn't going to work out. She emailed me back today with a list of SEVEN RE's that are in my insurance network!! I saw the name of the doctor I wanted to see from the get-go and immediately called them to schedule an appointment. I booked an appointment and ended up cancelling because my supervisor acted like she didn't want me to take any time off because we are already shorthanded. (They let one of the girls in my department go last week) I am definitely going to reschedule this appointment for late next month. (My benefits manager knows what is going on with us. I talked to her one day when the topic of babies came up. She is an angel!)
> 
> Well, needless to say I was very upset and had a meltdown in my car at lunch. I was pleading with God to show me a sign or make these baby urges go away. I have two different devotional books that I read and the topic of today's devotional was learning how to put your anxieties and worries away and look to God. After I finished my reading, I pulled out my phone and opened up my twitter app. I saw a bible verse pop up and I felt a great weight lifted from my shoulders at that very second. It says, "Cast all your anxiety on Him because He cares for you." 1 Peter 5:7
> 
> I felt so much better and felt this amazing feeling of relief, as if God was guiding me to my books and my twitter feed. I am trying so hard not to cry because I felt so much better after that. I haven't thought anything else about that RE appointment since! God is so good!

Yay!!! That is wonderful news,dear! I'm glad the doctor you wanted is in your network. I can't wait for you to meet up with the doc and let us know how it goes.

God is so good and it's amazing what He uses to send peace and comfort to us in our times of need. I'm so glad you are feeling better about the situation and pray that this is your step in the right direction for a BFP :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Do you realize that nothing happens to you that is not filtered through Gods hands? Even infertility. Perhaps you have thought that your infertility just happened. It certainly caught you by surprise, and surely God didnt intend for this to happen. Maybe Hell help you through it anyway.


Is this how you view your infertility? Maybe God will get involved now that the problem has developed. Friend, that is simply not how it is. Nothing happens to you that God does not allow. Need proof? Go to the story of the most well-known sufferer of all time, Job.


We all know that Job went through a horrendous ordeal. He lost all of his wealth, his standing in the community, his sense of self-worth, and worst of all, Job lost 10 children. Remember that all of this happened in one day, and he was informed of all of his losses in a matter of minutes.


What you may not know is Gods involvement in Jobs losses. Job 1:8 tells us of a conversation transpiring between God and Satan. It is God who says to Satan Have you considered My servant, Job? It is not Satan asking to torment Job. Rather, it is God offering him to be tried. 


Perhaps this was punishment for some spiritual shortcoming. Maybe the lamb Job offered as a sacrifice had a hidden blemish, or he didnt observe the Sabbath as he should have. Wrong again! Read how God Himself describes Job before the tragedy of his life unfolded. Job 1:8 says The LORD said to Satan, Have you considered My servant Job? For there is no one like him on the earth, a blameless and upright man, fearing God and turning away from evil. This is how God described Job. Does this sound like a candidate for punishment?


Even after the first wave of heartache that Satan pounded on the door of Jobs heart, look how God described Job: The LORD said to Satan, Have you considered My servant Job? For there is no one like him on the earth, a blameless and upright man fearing God and turning away from evil. And he still holds fast his integrity, although you incited Me against him to ruin him without cause.


Was this a divinely cruel joke? Does the Almighty get a kick out of our suffering? Does He laugh at your tears when you start another period or another baby is lost to miscarriage?


Have you considered My servant Job? Have you considered My servant Ann? Have you considered My servant Debbie? Have you considered my servant _____________ (your name here)?


God knew what would come at the end of Jobs trial. The LORD increased all that Job had twofold (Job 42:10). Although the provision of twofold blessings was amazing, it could not compare to the intimacy of Jobs knowledge of God brought about through his trials. Job knew God in ways he never could have if God had not allowed him to experience the tragedies he lived through. God knew there was a blessing to be found in the suffering that could not be discovered in an easy, problem-free life. 


Perhaps the most comforting part of this entire scenario is the fact that God limited Satans power to touch Job and his life (Job 1:12, 2:6). God told Satan what he could and could not do, and Satan could never go beyond the line God had drawn in the sands of time. God knew just how much Job could take, and He did not permit Satan to push him further. 


There is nothing in your lifenot even infertilitythat does not pass through Gods hands. He knows how much you can take and He will place limits on how much He allows to come your way. Nothing can come your way that God does not allow. He knows your frame. He knows your heart. He knows how to protect you from burdens too heavy for your heart to bear.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## QueenKingfish

Godsjewel said:


> There is nothing in your lifenot even infertilitythat does not pass through Gods hands. He knows how much you can take and He will place limits on how much He allows to come your way. Nothing can come your way that God does not allow. He knows your frame. He knows your heart. He knows how to protect you from burdens too heavy for your heart to bear.

Thank you so much for posting these, Sarah! I NEEDED this today and Job has always been one of my very favorite books. 



I am trying really hard not to symptom spot this week. I'm only 6 DPO (according to my chart - my first month doing so) and it's only my first month on Progesterone, so the likelyhood that this is my month isn't awesome, but like we all know and believe, ALL things are possible through Christ Jesus who gives me strength. 

That being said, this is the one month where I may jump for joy to see the :wtich:. We leave on a huge family vacation (Me, DH, MIL, FIL, SIL, BIL & DN) on Feb 7th to Orlando and I have been stoked for the rollercoasters and thrill attractions (Tower of Terror, anyone? :yipee:) for MONTHS. It feels almost unnatural after wanting to see the BFP so, so much for a year now.


----------



## PrincessBree

Todays devotional rocked my world!!!

I hAve been studying the book of Job and feel as though I have been in a season of the Lord saying "have you considered my daughter Bree?"for like 6 months everything has been hard its been one thing After Another in marriage,pregnancy,finances just everything.

I recognize now tht the Lord trusts His servants thas why He allows us to go through certain trials.He knew that when He asked Satan if he had considered Job-Job would make Him a proud Father.

I know the Lord is boasting about us right now the fact that we continue to praise His name regardless of infertility,money problems,pregnancy loss,housing issues etc.


----------



## Proserpina

I got my BFP today @ 12 dpo. I am overjoyed! Really amazed that it has happened so quickly. 

I will stay subscribed to this thread, but will discuss any support I need for my pregnancy over on the pregnancy forums. I will keep you posted on the book that I am contributing to. 

I checked out the RA/TA opportunity with the biblical studies professor, and a chaplain not-quite-internship opportunity at a local hospital. The former would mean having some opportunities to teach Greek and/or apologetics and do research on an unpublished ancient manuscript (the oldest known reference to the book of Hebrews, dating to the 2nd century). The latter would mean getting to minister to people in the hospital, including pregnant, laboring, and recently delivered women, and blessing babies. They both sound so wonderful, it is going to be a hard decision. 

I'm wishing you all God's blessing in your journeys to conception.


----------



## Godsjewel

Proserpina said:


> I got my BFP today @ 12 dpo. I am overjoyed! Really amazed that it has happened so quickly.
> 
> I will stay subscribed to this thread, but will discuss any support I need for my pregnancy over on the pregnancy forums. I will keep you posted on the book that I am contributing to.
> 
> I checked out the RA/TA opportunity with the biblical studies professor, and a chaplain not-quite-internship opportunity at a local hospital. The former would mean having some opportunities to teach Greek and/or apologetics and do research on an unpublished ancient manuscript (the oldest known reference to the book of Hebrews, dating to the 2nd century). The latter would mean getting to minister to people in the hospital, including pregnant, laboring, and recently delivered women, and blessing babies. They both sound so wonderful, it is going to be a hard decision.
> 
> I'm wishing you all God's blessing in your journeys to conception.

I think you are officially the fastest guest to join us and get a BFP so soon, that is amazing! Thank you Lord for blessing my sis with her hearts desire.

With your opportunities and baby, 2013 is off to a great start :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

QueenKingfish said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> There is nothing in your lifenot even infertilitythat does not pass through Gods hands. He knows how much you can take and He will place limits on how much He allows to come your way. Nothing can come your way that God does not allow. He knows your frame. He knows your heart. He knows how to protect you from burdens too heavy for your heart to bear.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting these, Sarah! I NEEDED this today and Job has always been one of my very favorite books.
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying really hard not to symptom spot this week. I'm only 6 DPO (according to my chart - my first month doing so) and it's only my first month on Progesterone, so the likelyhood that this is my month isn't awesome, but like we all know and believe, ALL things are possible through Christ Jesus who gives me strength.
> 
> That being said, this is the one month where I may jump for joy to see the :wtich:. We leave on a huge family vacation (Me, DH, MIL, FIL, SIL, BIL & DN) on Feb 7th to Orlando and I have been stoked for the rollercoasters and thrill attractions (Tower of Terror, anyone? :yipee:) for MONTHS. It feels almost unnatural after wanting to see the BFP so, so much for a year now.Click to expand...

You are very welcome, Hun! 

You are so lucky...I love roller coasters, you are going to have a blast!

I pray God's will be done in your life, if you are blessed with a BFP this month, then you will just have to be praising God while waiting for the others to get off the rides :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

So, today my husband and I sat down with the financial coordinator to go over the cost of everything. Holy moly :wacko: I can't believe how much this costs without having insurance...around $20,000!!!

We would not be doing this if that's what we would have to pay, we will end up paying around $4,000, which is blessing. The coordinator said that she rarely sees insurance pay for this much...which I know is a total gift from God.

I bought a blood pressure monitor so I can monitor it at home, so far my blood pressure is in the normal range and I'm going to keep a log of my #'s so I can bring them to my next appointment.

I'm still waiting for the obstetrics facility that deals with high blood pressure to call me up to set up an appointment. The IVF center won't continue my treatment until I get cleared from them saying my blood pressure is under control and it's ok to proceed.

It's crazy how much goes in to this process, so much paperwork, appointments, dr visits...my life is definitely not boring right now :haha: 

God is so good, He knew I'd be at this stage in my journey and sent me a wonderful, Godly woman who went through this process almost 3 months ago and is now pregnant with twins!!! She has helped answer so many of my questions about this process and I enjoy hearing about her journey. Please pray for her pregnancy, that the babies grow to be strong and healthy, she has also been on this ttc journey with us for awhile. 

Love you all dearly and again, I know God is going to do big things in 2013! :hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

Congrats Proserpina! That was fast. I believe there are more coming soon.


----------



## praying4akid

Hi all! I am new to this site and would love to join your chat. It was already encouraging just to find a group of Christian women who are going through the same thing as me. My husband and I have been trying to conceive for about a year. I have been diagnosed with PCOS and am currently taking 100 mg of clomid. We are praying for God's will and timing.


----------



## PrincessBree

Prospina :) God bless you and your baby there is a Christian prayer for pregnant ladies group I started when I was pregnant though I lost baby group is still going we have had one birth so far and another coming soon!Feel free to join us!

Congratulations!!Have a happy 9 months!Xx


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats prosper! What s wonderful blessing. Praying for a h&h pregnancy!

Gj, glad to hear things are still moving along. I completely believe God is about to do something great. I know the when stuff like the high blood pressure happens out of no where it can feel like such a set back, but those are time that I find God working the most and not to far in the future does He pull it all together and bless you miraculously!


----------



## Godsjewel

She said to them, Do not call me Naomi; call me Mara

Ruth 1:20


Now Naomi

Ruth 2:1


For many people, infertility changes their image of themselves. How do you view yourself? Forgotten? Abandoned? A little less blessed than your fertile friends and family? Do you feel you are less than a woman because you havent carried a child? How would you describe how you see your infertile self?


What do you think God thinks when He looks at you? What does He feel? How do you think God views you when you weep as you start your period again, or you snap at your husband for the 17th time today?


The good news is, God doesnt always see us like we see us. 


The Bible is full of hurting, broken people. It is also full of true accounts of God restoring and bringing beauty from brokenness. Over the next few days, lets take a look at a few snapshots of people who didnt see themselves as God saw them. 


In Biblical days, a persons name said much more about them than in todays world. A persons name described their character, the events surrounding their conception or birth, or even a life-changing event in their lives. Naomi was a woman who suffered great personal tragedy in the deaths of her husband and two sons. The name she had carried throughout her life meant pleasant. Perhaps she had been joyful, easy-going and well liked. Following the death of her husband and sons, we see a change in Naomi. In Ruth 1:20, Naomi says Do not call me Naomi (meaning pleasant); call me Mara (meaning bitter), for the Almighty has dealt very bitterly with me.


You can hear the hurt of this womans heart jumping off the pages of Scripture! Call me bitter! My life is not pleasant anymore! God has emptied my life of joy! God has afflicted me! I am Naomi no longer. My life is now bitter. 


Can you relate? You probably began marriage excited about your future, and no doubt that future included children. Children with your husbands dimples and your moms eye color. You had such hopeful, pleasant dreams about your future.


But then the pages of the calendar continued to turn. The first diagnosis came. Or didnt come. Pleasant? Not anymore. Call me Bitter, for God has dealt harshly with me.


Heres the good part. God doesnt just see the here-and-now like we do. God saw more than a grieving widow and childless mother when He looked at Naomi. He saw a woman restored. Need proof? Its found in the first two words of Ruth 2:1:


Now Naomi


God still called Naomi pleasant. There is never any account of God referring to this woman as Mara or bitter. What does this tell you? This tells you that God saw more than what Naomi was able to see. He could see that He would restore her. He could see that the devastating season of her life would eventually end, and bitterness would leave her. God looked at Naomi and in His eyes, He saw her as pleasant.


So what do you think God calls you? Remember that God can see more than just infertility in your life. He sees more than a struggle to conceive. He sees the future He has planned for you, and its a good one (Jeremiah 29:11). He sees that your constant struggle with infertility will eventually end, and He sees how He can help you usher bitterness out of your heart. 


So dream big. What does God call you?

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

praying4akid said:


> Hi all! I am new to this site and would love to join your chat. It was already encouraging just to find a group of Christian women who are going through the same thing as me. My husband and I have been trying to conceive for about a year. I have been diagnosed with PCOS and am currently taking 100 mg of clomid. We are praying for God's will and timing.

Welcome!:flower: My name is Sarah and I'm glad you joined us.

You will find a wealth of encouragement here since we all know what you are going through. It's important that during this time we seek God and trust that He has our best interest at heart. In His timing, it will happen...but we are all here to support you during the wait :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Now that I bought a blood pressure monitor and have been doing it at home, my readings have been in the normal range :thumbup: What kind of magical power do those offices have that make my blood pressure rise??? :haha:

I had to harass the obstetrics office again because no one ever called me back to schedule an appointment. The last time I called they said they needed me to send over my medical records, which I faxed over 2 days ago. She looked in the system and saw that they had all the paperwork and FINALLY I go in for my appointment on 1/22 :wacko:

I want to share how God is working in this situation, when we went for the financial consult yesterday, they gave us paperwork that showed how much we need to pay upfront for all the IVF services and then get reimbursed for 70-90% of the cost from our insurance company. The amount she said we would need to pay upfront is around $6,000. My husband wasn't very happy having to pay that all at one time. But you know how God works ...well I got a call from the coordinator today and she said she spoke with her supervisor and got him to agree that we only pay what is our portion and wait for the insurance to cover the rest, which would only be $2,207.59 :happydance: Thank you Lord for being in every detail, even the financial aspect of it.


----------



## praying4akid

Ok, I'm not sure if I'm putting my reply in the right place, forgive me I'm learning. That incite about Naomi was so beautiful and so encouraging. Thank you for posting it. 




Godsjewel said:


> She said to them, Do not call me Naomi; call me Mara
> 
> Ruth 1:20
> 
> 
> Now Naomi
> 
> Ruth 2:1
> 
> 
> For many people, infertility changes their image of themselves. How do you view yourself? Forgotten? Abandoned? A little less blessed than your fertile friends and family? Do you feel you are less than a woman because you havent carried a child? How would you describe how you see your infertile self?
> 
> 
> What do you think God thinks when He looks at you? What does He feel? How do you think God views you when you weep as you start your period again, or you snap at your husband for the 17th time today?
> 
> 
> The good news is, God doesnt always see us like we see us.
> 
> 
> The Bible is full of hurting, broken people. It is also full of true accounts of God restoring and bringing beauty from brokenness. Over the next few days, lets take a look at a few snapshots of people who didnt see themselves as God saw them.
> 
> 
> In Biblical days, a persons name said much more about them than in todays world. A persons name described their character, the events surrounding their conception or birth, or even a life-changing event in their lives. Naomi was a woman who suffered great personal tragedy in the deaths of her husband and two sons. The name she had carried throughout her life meant pleasant. Perhaps she had been joyful, easy-going and well liked. Following the death of her husband and sons, we see a change in Naomi. In Ruth 1:20, Naomi says Do not call me Naomi (meaning pleasant); call me Mara (meaning bitter), for the Almighty has dealt very bitterly with me.
> 
> 
> You can hear the hurt of this womans heart jumping off the pages of Scripture! Call me bitter! My life is not pleasant anymore! God has emptied my life of joy! God has afflicted me! I am Naomi no longer. My life is now bitter.
> 
> 
> Can you relate? You probably began marriage excited about your future, and no doubt that future included children. Children with your husbands dimples and your moms eye color. You had such hopeful, pleasant dreams about your future.
> 
> 
> But then the pages of the calendar continued to turn. The first diagnosis came. Or didnt come. Pleasant? Not anymore. Call me Bitter, for God has dealt harshly with me.
> 
> 
> Heres the good part. God doesnt just see the here-and-now like we do. God saw more than a grieving widow and childless mother when He looked at Naomi. He saw a woman restored. Need proof? Its found in the first two words of Ruth 2:1:
> 
> 
> Now Naomi
> 
> 
> God still called Naomi pleasant. There is never any account of God referring to this woman as Mara or bitter. What does this tell you? This tells you that God saw more than what Naomi was able to see. He could see that He would restore her. He could see that the devastating season of her life would eventually end, and bitterness would leave her. God looked at Naomi and in His eyes, He saw her as pleasant.
> 
> 
> So what do you think God calls you? Remember that God can see more than just infertility in your life. He sees more than a struggle to conceive. He sees the future He has planned for you, and its a good one (Jeremiah 29:11). He sees that your constant struggle with infertility will eventually end, and He sees how He can help you usher bitterness out of your heart.
> 
> 
> So dream big. What does God call you?
> 
> -Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

The angel of the LORD appeared to him and said to him, "The LORD is with you, O valiant warrior."
Judges 6:12

Gideon was given quite a job to do. Israel had disobeyed God and had gotten into a lot of hot water. They were given over to the hands of Midian for seven years and it was less than enjoyable. Israel would sow a crop, and the Midianites would take it away. Everything they had was subject to the whim of the Midianites. It was not a happy time in Israels history.

So begins the story of Gideon! He really was a nobody. In the days when only the oldest son of the family held any importance of all, Gideon was the baby of the family. And to make matters worse, his family was the least of the house of ManassehJosephs son whose birthright was given to his younger brother. His was not an enviable position in the family tree. The youngest son of the weakest of families. What could God possibly see in him?

The answer lies in Judges 6. Gideon was busy going about his day, when an angel sent from God appears and tells him that he has been chosen to be the deliverer of Israel. As if that was not absurd enough, youll never believe what the angel called him. The angel looked at Gideon, the weakest of the least and with a straight face, actually said to him The LORD is with you, O valiant warrior!

Can you imagine Gideons response? What? Valiant warrior? Im no valiant warrior! My family is the least in Manasseh, and I am the youngest in my fathers house! He must have turned around to see who else had joined this unlikely company. How could God see him as a valiant warrior!

Gideon was a valiant warrior for one reason: the LORD said to him, Surely I will be with you

As you face the yearly, monthly, daily, and hourly battle of infertility, perhaps you feel like you are facing an enemy much greater than yourself. You must battle with discouragement, you fight off frustration, and stare despair eye to eye. Sometimes you feel weak in your struggle for a family, and just dont know if you can fight this battle for another month. Take heart, valiant warrior. God will be with you.

God has a plan for your life. He has a plan for your family. He promises to walk with the child of God, showing you what you need to do to fight the battle of your faith. At just the right time, Hell show you what steps to take, what weapons to lay down. He knows what you need to do to complete the family He has lovingly designed for you. Whether that family consists of three people, six people, or even just two, He walks with you, O valiant warrior!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## beckysprayer

Proserpina said:


> I got my BFP today @ 12 dpo. I am overjoyed! Really amazed that it has happened so quickly.
> 
> I will stay subscribed to this thread, but will discuss any support I need for my pregnancy over on the pregnancy forums. I will keep you posted on the book that I am contributing to.
> 
> I checked out the RA/TA opportunity with the biblical studies professor, and a chaplain not-quite-internship opportunity at a local hospital. The former would mean having some opportunities to teach Greek and/or apologetics and do research on an unpublished ancient manuscript (the oldest known reference to the book of Hebrews, dating to the 2nd century). The latter would mean getting to minister to people in the hospital, including pregnant, laboring, and recently delivered women, and blessing babies. They both sound so wonderful, it is going to be a hard decision.
> 
> I'm wishing you all God's blessing in your journeys to conception.

Congrats!! :happydance: Praying for a happy and healthy 9 months!



praying4akid said:


> Hi all! I am new to this site and would love to join your chat. It was already encouraging just to find a group of Christian women who are going through the same thing as me. My husband and I have been trying to conceive for about a year. I have been diagnosed with PCOS and am currently taking 100 mg of clomid. We are praying for God's will and timing.

Welcome! :hugs: :hugs: I hope you find as much comfort and joyful fellowship here as we all have.


----------



## MrsLemon

Just read through a lot of this threat and am now feeling so encouraged, and more at ease to share this journey with the Lord and put my trust in him :)

Thank you xx


----------



## Godsjewel

MrsLemon said:


> Just read through a lot of this threat and am now feeling so encouraged, and more at ease to share this journey with the Lord and put my trust in him :)
> 
> Thank you xx

Welcome :flower:

I'm so glad to hear that, brings joy to my heart. Feel free to ask anything, we are all here for you.:hugs:


----------



## kelkel82

Ladies,
I had to check in because I'm driving myself crazy. It's 12 DP IUI and I'm coming up negative on urine tests. Like, NO evidence of even a faint test line. As far as symptoms: cramping, spotting. Our blood test is Sunday, but my husband and I are already steeling ourselves for bad news. :( Any good news would be a welcome surprise. We're so disappointed and heartbroken. AND surprised. We really thought this could be "our turn."
I'll check back in after the blood test. 
K


----------



## Dynamicmae

Maybe late implantation? Don't give up hope yet!!


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> Ladies,
> I had to check in because I'm driving myself crazy. It's 12 DP IUI and I'm coming up negative on urine tests. Like, NO evidence of even a faint test line. As far as symptoms: cramping, spotting. Our blood test is Sunday, but my husband and I are already steeling ourselves for bad news. :( Any good news would be a welcome surprise. We're so disappointed and heartbroken. AND surprised. We really thought this could be "our turn."
> I'll check back in after the blood test.
> K

Hi sweetie!!!:hugs: I know it's easier said then done, but do your best to not worry or stress over it. Soon enough you will get the final answer from doing a blood test. If you are pregnant, sometimes the hormones aren't that evident in your system yet and I've heard of many stories of late BFP's.

Don't worry about anything; instead, pray about everything. Tell God what you need, and thank him for all he has done. Philippians 4:6


----------



## BRK06

beckysprayer said:


> AFM, I have the best news that simply couldn't wait until after church. I got a :bfp:this morning! I'm so excited and am praying this one is a healthy, strong little baby that I will be able to meet in September! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance: Yay!!!! I've been trying to get on here to post my congrats! lol 
I'm so happy for you!!! God is great, and I pray He watches over you and helps this little one grow healthy and strong! 
Don't forget to give us updates! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Imagine with me what it would be like if we all attended the same support group. However, instead of your regular support group leader, there is a special guest leader. Her name is Sarah. Not the Sarah who lives in the apartment down from you, or the Sarah who goes to church with you. The Sarah who will lead your support group this month is the very same Sarah from the Old Testament who inspired the name of this ministry, Sarahs Laughter! Yep! Abrahams wife, Sarah! The same woman who God blessed with a baby at the tender, young age of 90 will meet with you to offer you support in your journey through infertility! I imagine the scenario to be something like the following:
> 
> 
> The ladies arrived for their infertility support group just as they have for the last several months. Beth had told them last month that she couldnt be here tonight because she was going out of town, but she had a friend coming to fill in for her. A friend named Sarah. Beth said Sarah had struggled with infertility for a long time and that God had finally blessed her with a son. It would be nice to hear a success story from someone who understands.
> 
> 
> It was getting a little late and the special guest had still not arrived. Group members were wondering if she had forgotten or had gotten the dates mixed up when they began to hear some odd scraping sound coming from down the hall. Several ladies exchanged confused glances as an elderly, frail woman pushed a walker through the door as if it weighed a thousand pounds. An awkward silence filled the room as every group member involuntarily stared at their ancient fill-in. She wasnt quite what they expected. After all--she was old. Really old! Her face was decorated with wrinkles, hair thin from decades of age, but eyes still fiery with life. Sorry to keep you waiting ladies, but waiting is what Im best at! With that, Sarah threw her gray head back and cackled, breaking the stunned silence of the flabbergasted sorority. Who wants to start?
> 
> 
> One by one, the group members broke through the astonishment of the moment, and began to tell her story. It was so amazing to realize that Sarahs experiences were so similar, even though her world was so different. She nodded her head in enthusiastic understanding as her new found sisters spoke of the frustration of watching babies born to everyone around her yet their arms remained achingly empty. Sarahs eyes lit up with the commonality of emotion she shared with the ladies as they recounted bad decisions and worse consequences of impatience while waiting on Gods plan to unfold. However, confusion wrinkled the fabric of Sarahs brow when a young woman collapsed into a sorrowful retelling of the latest chapter in the story of her desire to be a mother.
> 
> 
> He said impossible. The doctor actually said the word impossible. The treatments havent worked. My body just doesnt respond, and my husbands count is too low. Its ridiculous for me to think Ill ever be a mother now. Compassionate friends offered loving embraces and quietly tucked tissues into her hands as the young womans words succumbed to sobs. Sarah just sat there puzzled and slack-jawed. What do you mean, impossible?
> 
> 
> The frustrated young woman began trying her best to explain the intricate details of modern fertility treatments to a woman who had never experienced electricity or even ridden in a car, when she was suddenly interrupted by a loud, knee-slapping, ancient cackle! Honey, dont you realize that nothing is impossible with God? The only thing that is ridiculous is for you to forget that nothing is impossible with God! For the next hour, Sarah held her audience captive as she told in exquisite detail what it was like when God told her husband she would conceive--and she was 89 years old. She shared what it was like the first time she felt her baby move in her ancient womb and how unreal it was to really believe she was pregnant at 90. She laughed so hard she had tears when she offered to show the girls her stretch-marks--and did! No one could ever convince Sarah that anything was too difficult for God!
> 
> 
> The end of the meeting came and one by one, the ladies bent down and embraced their new-found friend. She giggled as she patted each on the back and pulled coats and scarves around them. Keep warm, now. Its a cold night out there. As the last young woman stayed behind to lock up, she could hear Sarahs walker scraping its way down the hall. She could hear this elderly new mother recalling the events of the evening to herself and chuckling. Impossible? Not with God! And she cackled her way out the door.
> 
> 
> This support group meeting was definitely one the ladies would not soon forget.
> 
> 
> -Beth Forbus

I love this!!! Forgive me, but since my support group's leader is also a lovely woman named Sarah, I was totally picturing you shuffling down the hall with a walker and telling us about your son! :haha: I look forward to hearing about your blessed child someday soon :hugs:
Remember, high BP or endo, or anything else, NOTHING is impossible for our God!!


----------



## Godsjewel

> I love this!!! Forgive me, but since my support group's leader is also a lovely woman named Sarah, I was totally picturing you shuffling down the hall with a walker and telling us about your son! :haha: I look forward to hearing about your blessed child someday soon :hugs:
> Remember, high BP or endo, or anything else, NOTHING is impossible for our God!!

hahaha!!! Maybe that will be me someday in 60+ years :haha:

Amen! Thank you Lord that you are going to move in my situation and all the honor and praise will be unto your name for the wonderful things you have done.


----------



## VGibs

Mrs Lemon - We are almost on the same cycle day! 

AFM...I've had a very tough week. Very stressed at work and very stressed with my extended family. Added to that a husband who just quit smoking. Well things are tense. I am wondering if any one has any biblical inspiration for a stressful week?


----------



## BRK06

uwa_amanda said:


> So I asked my company's benefits manager to help me find an RE that is covered under our insurance since it seemed like the other place I went to wasn't going to work out. She emailed me back today with a list of SEVEN RE's that are in my insurance network!! I saw the name of the doctor I wanted to see from the get-go and immediately called them to schedule an appointment. I booked an appointment and ended up cancelling because my supervisor acted like she didn't want me to take any time off because we are already shorthanded. (They let one of the girls in my department go last week) I am definitely going to reschedule this appointment for late next month. (My benefits manager knows what is going on with us. I talked to her one day when the topic of babies came up. She is an angel!)
> 
> Well, needless to say I was very upset and had a meltdown in my car at lunch. I was pleading with God to show me a sign or make these baby urges go away. I have two different devotional books that I read and the topic of today's devotional was learning how to put your anxieties and worries away and look to God. After I finished my reading, I pulled out my phone and opened up my twitter app. I saw a bible verse pop up and I felt a great weight lifted from my shoulders at that very second. It says, "Cast all your anxiety on Him because He cares for you." 1 Peter 5:7
> 
> I felt so much better and felt this amazing feeling of relief, as if God was guiding me to my books and my twitter feed. I am trying so hard not to cry because I felt so much better after that. I haven't thought anything else about that RE appointment since! God is so good!

It's amazing how God finds a way to tell us exactly what we need to hear isn't it? I'm glad you were able to find the RE you wanted! I'll keep you in prayer... Please keep us updated!


----------



## BRK06

Proserpina said:


> I got my BFP today @ 12 dpo. I am overjoyed! Really amazed that it has happened so quickly.
> 
> I will stay subscribed to this thread, but will discuss any support I need for my pregnancy over on the pregnancy forums. I will keep you posted on the book that I am contributing to.
> 
> I checked out the RA/TA opportunity with the biblical studies professor, and a chaplain not-quite-internship opportunity at a local hospital. The former would mean having some opportunities to teach Greek and/or apologetics and do research on an unpublished ancient manuscript (the oldest known reference to the book of Hebrews, dating to the 2nd century). The latter would mean getting to minister to people in the hospital, including pregnant, laboring, and recently delivered women, and blessing babies. They both sound so wonderful, it is going to be a hard decision.
> 
> I'm wishing you all God's blessing in your journeys to conception.

Wow!!! 2013 is starting off wonderfully for you... God's blessings are raining down :) Congrats! I pray you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> Mrs Lemon - We are almost on the same cycle day!
> 
> AFM...I've had a very tough week. Very stressed at work and very stressed with my extended family. Added to that a husband who just quit smoking. Well things are tense. I am wondering if any one has any biblical inspiration for a stressful week?

Here are some scriptures you can look up:thumbup:

Philippians 4:6-7
Psalm 62:8
Matthew 6:26-27
1 Peter 5:7
Matthew 11:28-30


----------



## BRK06

praying4akid said:


> Hi all! I am new to this site and would love to join your chat. It was already encouraging just to find a group of Christian women who are going through the same thing as me. My husband and I have been trying to conceive for about a year. I have been diagnosed with PCOS and am currently taking 100 mg of clomid. We are praying for God's will and timing.

Welcome!! I'm Kim... I'm glad you've joined us! :)


----------



## BRK06

VGibs said:


> AFM...I've had a very tough week. Very stressed at work and very stressed with my extended family. Added to that a husband who just quit smoking. Well things are tense. I am wondering if any one has any biblical inspiration for a stressful week?


John 14:27 Peace I leave with you; my peace I give you. I do not give to you as the world gives. Do not let your hearts be troubled and do not be afraid. 

Psalm 118:5-6 From my distress I called upon the Lord;The Lord answered me and set me in a large place. The Lord is for me; I will not fear;What can man do to me? 

2 Corinthians 4:7-9, 16-18 But we have this treasure in jars of clay to show that this all-surpassing power is from God and not from us. We are hard pressed on every side, but not crushed; perplexed, but not in despair; persecuted, but not abandoned; struck down, but not destroyed. Therefore we do not lose heart. Though outwardly we are wasting away, yet inwardly we are being renewed day by day. For our light and momentary troubles are achieving for us an eternal glory that far outweighs them all. So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen, since what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal.


----------



## BRK06

kelkel82 said:


> Ladies,
> I had to check in because I'm driving myself crazy. It's 12 DP IUI and I'm coming up negative on urine tests. Like, NO evidence of even a faint test line. As far as symptoms: cramping, spotting. Our blood test is Sunday, but my husband and I are already steeling ourselves for bad news. :( Any good news would be a welcome surprise. We're so disappointed and heartbroken. AND surprised. We really thought this could be "our turn."
> I'll check back in after the blood test.
> K

Praying for you! Please let us know what you find out :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Traveler

Hello Everyone!

I am new to this site, and actually stumbled across you ladies after searching "endometriosis juicing." It led me to a link to your forum, which I believe was sometime back... however, I would LOVE some information if any of you have any to give about the benefits (if there are any...) about juicing and diet change with endo.

I've been reading a bit of your posts and I want you to know that I already feel emotionally invested in this thread! My prayers are with each of you! 

In the past I've been part of TTC forums that are simply that. So, I'm thrilled to find one that incorporates a Baby Journey along with a Faith Journey. :)

Hope you have room for one more Someday-Mama.


----------



## BRK06

Traveler said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am new to this site, and actually stumbled across you ladies after searching "endometriosis juicing." It led me to a link to your forum, which I believe was sometime back... however, I would LOVE some information if any of you have any to give about the benefits (if there are any...) about juicing and diet change with endo.
> 
> I've been reading a bit of your posts and I want you to know that I already feel emotionally invested in this thread! My prayers are with each of you!
> 
> In the past I've been part of TTC forums that are simply that. So, I'm thrilled to find one that incorporates a Baby Journey along with a Faith Journey. :)
> 
> Hope you have room for one more Someday-Mama.

Of course we do!! :) I'm Kim... Welcome to our group! Looking forward to getting to know you better! I pray you find encouragement here :)

Our group "momma" has endo and tried the juicing thing... I bet she has some insight for you, as well as a few of the other ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Traveler said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am new to this site, and actually stumbled across you ladies after searching "endometriosis juicing." It led me to a link to your forum, which I believe was sometime back... however, I would LOVE some information if any of you have any to give about the benefits (if there are any...) about juicing and diet change with endo.
> 
> I've been reading a bit of your posts and I want you to know that I already feel emotionally invested in this thread! My prayers are with each of you!
> 
> In the past I've been part of TTC forums that are simply that. So, I'm thrilled to find one that incorporates a Baby Journey along with a Faith Journey. :)
> 
> Hope you have room for one more Someday-Mama.

Welcome:hugs: My name is Sarah and I'm so happy that you've joined us. I have endo and have juiced. I've had 2 laps done to have it removed, thankfully my endo was never painful and I wouldnt of know I had it if it weren't for not being able to get pregnant. 

I started juicing in July because I heard of the great benefits. I started off with a 10 day juice fast and I felt great after. I didn't even crave food when I as on it. I now make green smoothies since there is a lot of fiber that your throwing away by juicing, since the skin of the fruit and veggies get discarded.

If you want, private message me your email address and I will send you juice recipes for endo :thumbup:


----------



## praying4akid

I had a tough week too, but was encouraged by Psalm 27. 
I hope it will encourage you too. It was a good reminder to me that God has promised to be our refuge and an ever-present help in times of trouble. I hope your next week is better.



VGibs said:


> Mrs Lemon - We are almost on the same cycle day!
> 
> AFM...I've had a very tough week. Very stressed at work and very stressed with my extended family. Added to that a husband who just quit smoking. Well things are tense. I am wondering if any one has any biblical inspiration for a stressful week?


----------



## VGibs

Praying - I really like verse 14 "Wait for the Lord be strong and take heart and wait for the Lord." Reminds me that things aren't always easy and quick. 

I was invited to attend a new church today, but the pastor told me that the congregation had lost a sister this week and the funeral was today so I decided to give them today as a church family and attend next week. 

I wanted to ask you ladies to please pray for my sister, her name is Allison. She has a mind that is very confused. She believes that my parents favor my kids over hers and uninvited us to her daughters birthday party today. We have no idea where these ideas are coming from and she has broken my mothers heart. And hurt our family a great deal. We are devastated to not be allowed to celebrate with our niece. I pray that her heart opens up and allows her to see the truth and the love she is missing out on.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry hun. I know what you are going through though. My mom somehow has ideas that I wanted nothing to do with her even though I always told her I loved her and wanted to have a relationship with her, called her several times a day, everything. After almost a year of not speaking she finally told me why she felt that way. I hope that you and your sister can talk soon and she will be more forthcoming with information than my mom was so you two can fix this. I know it's devastating being uninvited and not included. The only thing you can do at this point is pray and ask hat God show you and your sister. You may he doing something and just don't see it. She may be blowing things out of proportion and not see it. But I'm confident that things will get better for you two. Hopefully before your nieces birthday wo you all can enjoy in this occasion. I'll be praying.


----------



## Traveler

Godsjewel said:


> Welcome:hugs: My name is Sarah and I'm so happy that you've joined us. I have endo and have juiced. I've had 2 laps done to have it removed, thankfully my endo was never painful and I wouldnt of know I had it if it weren't for not being able to get pregnant.
> 
> I started juicing in July because I heard of the great benefits. I started off with a 10 day juice fast and I felt great after. I didn't even crave food when I as on it. I now make green smoothies since there is a lot of fiber that your throwing away by juicing, since the skin of the fruit and veggies get discarded.
> 
> If you want, private message me your email address and I will send you juice recipes for endo :thumbup:


I am Sarah too! :) 

Thanks for welcoming me! 

I am scheduled for my first lap in two weeks. My mother has dealt with endo for a long time, and even though I have the "symptoms" my doctors haven't taken me seriously about the possibility of me having it. Until now that is...

We've been trying to start our family for 2 years. All of our other tests have been totally normal, so they're going in to look for endometriosis. 

Since I've been fairly certain that's what I'm dealing with for a while, my husband and I have been treating it like endo. We've recently changed our eating habits (we were already pretty healthy eaters, but I've cut out most carbs, sugars and meat, - and also... coffee!! :( it's my favorite. It's not gone completely, but I drink way-ha-hay less than I did.) and added juicing. We started with a 5 day juice fast, then did a Daniel fast along with juicing for a few weeks. Then Christmas hit, and it all pretty much went out the window.

But I was able to see that changing my diet did help with my symptoms. 
I'd love to know if there's a juice specifically for endometriosis! So I will message you my email. Thanks for helping me out! I appreciate it.

And... VGibs:

I am really sorry about your sister. Sometimes family hurts are the most painful. Praying that peace, restoration and healing will happen between you two!


----------



## Godsjewel

What do you see when you stare into your own mirror? Do you see yourself as God sees you, or do you see only a life impacted by infertility? If there was ever anyone who did not see himself as God did, it had to be Moses. 

If you could stare deeply into Moses mirror, what do you think youd see? 

Moses must have seen a person forgotten by God. Gods hand was heavily on him in the beginning. Gods protection was evident as Moses was adopted into the royal family, rather than being slaughtered as other Jewish boys. Raised in luxury, he surely felt he had a charmed life, but one wrong decision changed it all. Moses murdered an Egyptian and was forced into hiding. He had moved from the palace to the backside of the desert. He lived a seemingly meaningless life for 40 years, and never heard from God until a burning bush broke the silence. The royal life he once enjoyed had been replaced by bleating sheep and burning desert sand. Surely there were times when he thought back to the servants he once pitied. After all, he had been more blessed than they. Now he would gladly trade places with them to find himself in the luxuries of the palace rather than the harsh realities of his existence.

Look into your own mirror. Do you see a woman forgotten by God? You know that God was once involved with your life. His hand was evident in leading you to your spouse, your career. You found favor everywhere you went, and you knew you had the charmed life. Then one diagnosis changed it all. Perhaps youve moved from the carefree life of a blushing bride, to the backside of the desert of infertility. You think back to all the people you once secretly pitied for not having a life as blessed as your own. Amazingly, you now wish you could have the luxury of their lives as parents, rather than living the harsh reality of your own existence. 

Moses must have seen a life scarred by wasted chances, incompetencies and excuses.

God saw the deliverer of Israel.

In Moses desert experience, God spoke and the future changed. Remember that it was a lonely, despised shepherd who God chose to deliver Israel, not the the pampered son of a Pharaoh. God brought Moses to the desert to teach him things he could never have learned in the palaces of royalty.

Who knows what God is doing in your desert! Moses must have surely seen his desert days as worthless, wasted time. God saw it as a training ground for the deliverer of Israel. There must be days when you see your days in the desert of infertility as worthless, wasted time. Perhaps God sees it as your training ground. You are creating your testimony! Somewhere today is a young woman who doesnt even yet realize that infertility will become the central focus of her world. Perhaps she is a teenager who hasnt even graduated high school yet. Maybe shell have her first date with her husband this weekend. Maybe she doesnt even realize that someone like her could face infertility--like you. Maybe youre the one who will wrap your arms around her and tell her that she really can survive infertility. The days and months when it seems nothing is happening could be Gods way of preparing you to lead another woman through her own desert of infertility.

But, who am I to help anyone else! I am hardly surviving on my own! Cant God send someone else?

Has anyone ever told you you have an uncanny resemblance to Moses?

Exodus 3:11-12 says

But Moses said to God, Who am I, that I should go to Pharaoh, and that I should bring the sons of Israel out of Egypt?

And He said Certainly I will be with you,...

Just as God was with Moses in the loneliness of the desert, and just as God led him as he delivered the children of Israel from Pharaohs hand, God will be with you. With you in the loneliness of a quiet nursery, and with you as you stand one day, leading another woman from the hurt of infertilitys hand. And God with you is enough.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> What do you see when you stare into your own mirror? Do you see yourself as God sees you, or do you see only a life impacted by infertility? If there was ever anyone who did not see himself as God did, it had to be Moses.
> 
> If you could stare deeply into Moses mirror, what do you think youd see?
> 
> Moses must have seen a person forgotten by God. Gods hand was heavily on him in the beginning. Gods protection was evident as Moses was adopted into the royal family, rather than being slaughtered as other Jewish boys. Raised in luxury, he surely felt he had a charmed life, but one wrong decision changed it all. Moses murdered an Egyptian and was forced into hiding. He had moved from the palace to the backside of the desert. He lived a seemingly meaningless life for 40 years, and never heard from God until a burning bush broke the silence. The royal life he once enjoyed had been replaced by bleating sheep and burning desert sand. Surely there were times when he thought back to the servants he once pitied. After all, he had been more blessed than they. Now he would gladly trade places with them to find himself in the luxuries of the palace rather than the harsh realities of his existence.
> 
> Look into your own mirror. Do you see a woman forgotten by God? You know that God was once involved with your life. His hand was evident in leading you to your spouse, your career. You found favor everywhere you went, and you knew you had the charmed life. Then one diagnosis changed it all. Perhaps youve moved from the carefree life of a blushing bride, to the backside of the desert of infertility. You think back to all the people you once secretly pitied for not having a life as blessed as your own. Amazingly, you now wish you could have the luxury of their lives as parents, rather than living the harsh reality of your own existence.
> 
> Moses must have seen a life scarred by wasted chances, incompetencies and excuses.
> 
> God saw the deliverer of Israel.
> 
> In Moses desert experience, God spoke and the future changed. Remember that it was a lonely, despised shepherd who God chose to deliver Israel, not the the pampered son of a Pharaoh. God brought Moses to the desert to teach him things he could never have learned in the palaces of royalty.
> 
> Who knows what God is doing in your desert! Moses must have surely seen his desert days as worthless, wasted time. God saw it as a training ground for the deliverer of Israel. There must be days when you see your days in the desert of infertility as worthless, wasted time. Perhaps God sees it as your training ground. You are creating your testimony! Somewhere today is a young woman who doesnt even yet realize that infertility will become the central focus of her world. Perhaps she is a teenager who hasnt even graduated high school yet. Maybe shell have her first date with her husband this weekend. Maybe she doesnt even realize that someone like her could face infertility--like you. Maybe youre the one who will wrap your arms around her and tell her that she really can survive infertility. The days and months when it seems nothing is happening could be Gods way of preparing you to lead another woman through her own desert of infertility.
> 
> But, who am I to help anyone else! I am hardly surviving on my own! Cant God send someone else?
> 
> Has anyone ever told you you have an uncanny resemblance to Moses?
> 
> Exodus 3:11-12 says
> 
> But Moses said to God, Who am I, that I should go to Pharaoh, and that I should bring the sons of Israel out of Egypt?
> 
> And He said Certainly I will be with you,...
> 
> Just as God was with Moses in the loneliness of the desert, and just as God led him as he delivered the children of Israel from Pharaohs hand, God will be with you. With you in the loneliness of a quiet nursery, and with you as you stand one day, leading another woman from the hurt of infertilitys hand. And God with you is enough.
> 
> -Beth Forbus

That is truly humbling! While this struggle with TTC is super frustrating(!!!!!) it is pretty awesome to know He is shaping us for a higher purpose later. This line of thought has gotten me through some rough patches along with those who are in the boat with me! Thank you for sharing Sarah :)


----------



## QueenKingfish

Hi, Traveler Sarah! Welcome! I love seeing new people around the thread - it's such an encouraging and uplifting place to "be"! 

AFM, the progesterone is FOR SURE kicking in. After some poor customer service at Costco late last week, I sat in the car crying texting DH while he was in training at work. Cried at 2 different Jim Carrey movies and had a HUGE TTC discussion with hubs - complete with tears. :roll: In fact, this morning his first words to me were, "You feel better now that you had a good cry?" 

However, it did give me a chance to pour into him how much I know he's going to be a fantastic daddy, which he really needed reassurance on. I think that's something that I forget - this TTC journey is affecting him, too. 

He made me go back to Costco today (after dramatically vowing NEVER to set foot in there again without giving someone a good tongue lashing) and as we were walking through the baby clothes he pointed out a precious little PJ set (HUGE for him). I think when I get my bfp, I'll go get it and have it waiting for him when he gets home... IF I can wait that long. :)


----------



## BRK06

QueenKingfish said:


> Hi, Traveler Sarah! Welcome! I love seeing new people around the thread - it's such an encouraging and uplifting place to "be"!
> 
> AFM, the progesterone is FOR SURE kicking in. After some poor customer service at Costco late last week, I sat in the car crying texting DH while he was in training at work. Cried at 2 different Jim Carrey movies and had a HUGE TTC discussion with hubs - complete with tears. :roll: In fact, this morning his first words to me were, "You feel better now that you had a good cry?"
> 
> However, it did give me a chance to pour into him how much I know he's going to be a fantastic daddy, which he really needed reassurance on. I think that's something that I forget - this TTC journey is affecting him, too.
> 
> He made me go back to Costco today (after dramatically vowing NEVER to set foot in there again without giving someone a good tongue lashing) and as we were walking through the baby clothes he pointed out a precious little PJ set (HUGE for him). I think when I get my bfp, I'll go get it and have it waiting for him when he gets home... IF I can wait that long. :)

I think that is a really cute idea! :) I bet he will be really excited!
I'm sorry you had a hard time at Costco. Sometimes you just have to cry it all out and then get up and get going again! :hugs:


----------



## QueenKingfish

Kim, thanks so much! Isn't that the truth about crying?! One of my pastor friends gave me a card not too long before our wedding that was the "Keep Calm..." theme. It said, "Fling yourself on the bed and sob uncontrolably" I now have it hanging in my craft room. :)


----------



## SlimBrit

Good Morning!

I'm Britni and I am trying for number 1! My husband and I were married on Memorial Day of last year, and shortly after we found out we were pregnant! Sadly, our son Aiden was not meant to live out his life here with us. On Aug 30, 2012, the day of our 17 week gender scan, he returned home to our Father and is watching over us as we finally start this journey. It's been a long and trying road to get to this place of peace, but I am thankful every day that I remember he has shown us favor. It was an extremely humbling experience. Words cannot express the gratitude I have knowing He brought me out of that dark place and into the light. And I am so thankful to have found your wonderful group of women. There's no such thing as too much encouragement, and I can use all the help I can get! I'm excited to get to know all of you as we carry each other through the next chapters of our lives.


----------



## Godsjewel

SlimBrit said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I'm Britni and I am trying for number 1! My husband and I were married on Memorial Day of last year, and shortly after we found out we were pregnant! Sadly, our son Aiden was not meant to live out his life here with us. On Aug 30, 2012, the day of our 17 week gender scan, he returned home to our Father and is watching over us as we finally start this journey. It's been a long and trying road to get to this place of peace, but I am thankful every day that I remember he has shown us favor. It was an extremely humbling experience. Words cannot express the gratitude I have knowing He brought me out of that dark place and into the light. And I am so thankful to have found your wonderful group of women. There's no such thing as too much encouragement, and I can use all the help I can get! I'm excited to get to know all of you as we carry each other through the next chapters of our lives.

Welcome Britni:hugs: My name is Sarah and I'm so happy to have another new member join us :happydance:

I'm sorry to hear about your angel, we never know why those things happen, but rest assured that Aiden is in good hands. 

Your positive attitude and trust in the Lord is so wonderful. The good thing is that this is all your testimony and one day you might meet a person who went through the same thing you have, and you will be able to tell them what God has done for you in your life.


----------



## Godsjewel

Did you know you wear a name tag on your heart? You cant see it, but its there. What does your name tag say?

Hello! Were just a couple.
Hello! Im not a mother.
Hello! Im polycystic.
Hello! Were not parents. Our baby died.

There are several times we read in Scripture where God changed someones name. Why did He do that? Apparently God sees our lives from a different view.

Those of us who find that pregnancy and parenthood dont come easily are surely drawn to the story of Abraham and Sarah. We love to hear of their perseverance in the face of years and years of waiting for the baby God had promised them. We admire Abraham for his faith, and laugh with Sarah at the thought of a 90 year old new mother. They hardly seemed good candidates for a baby shower. 

Did you realize that God changed their names? Although they were once known to family and friends as Abram and Sarai, I wonder what the name tags on their hearts read? 

Hello! I am Forgotten. 

Hello! Im way too old.

In Genesis 17, God spoke to Abram about his future. This wasnt the first time God told Abram a baby was on the way, but this conversation had an added feature. God changed their names. 

"No longer shall your name be called Abram, but your name shall be Abraham;
For I have made you the father of a multitude of nations.
Genesis 17:5

God didnt forget to include Sarai in this conversation or in this transformation:

Then God said to Abraham, "As for Sarai your wife, you shall not call her name Sarai, but Sarah shall be her name. "I will bless her, and indeed I will give you a son by her. Then I will bless her, and she shall be a mother of nations; kings of peoples will come from her."

Genesis 17:15-16

Sarah? A mother of nations with kings of people coming from her? Abraham? A father of a multitude of nations? They were 89 and 99 years old! An old, barren couple that God called the father and mother of nations?

There is a reason God changed the names of this precious couple. Youve already read it! Go back and read it again. Its in Genesis 17:5 when God is changing Abrams name to Abraham: For I have made you the father of a multitude of nations. 

Did you catch that? God is speaking in past tense in regard to a current problem! God changed their names because He had already changed their future. He had their problem solved before they ever even knew they had a problem.

God already has your problem solved. Your infertility didnt catch Him off guard or make Him scratch His holy head in bewilderment. He knows the path you take. He knows how to walk you through the struggle you face in trying to conceive. 

See yourself as God sees you. 

Hello! I am Gods beloved child.
Hello! I am a miracle in the making. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## PrincessBree

Thanx Britni for sharing this with us .I lost an ectopic baby in June 12' .Seeing others who have experienced loss and yet show such strength and hope in the Lord is a personal encouragement to me.

I pray God will continue to show His loving kindness to you and He will give you the Desires of your heart :) xx


----------



## SlimBrit

Godsjewel said:


> Welcome Britni:hugs: My name is Sarah and I'm so happy to have another new member join us :happydance:
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your angel, we never know why those things happen, but rest assured that Aiden is in good hands.
> 
> Your positive attitude and trust in the Lord is so wonderful. The good thing is that this is all your testimony and one day you might meet a person who went through the same thing you have, and you will be able to tell them what God has done for you in your life.


I feel so welcome here. Thank you Sarah. :hugs: I hope and pray that I live up to His expectations when my time comes. I appreciate the new name tag He has given me. I was a shell of a person before; now, I am whole again and it's all because of Him. :blush:


Thank you PrincessBree! I pray that He will do the same for you. Each one of your stories fill me up with such hope, and that's what I'm striving for this year. 



We have this hope as an anchor for the soul, firm and secure. 
Hebrews 6:19


----------



## Godsjewel

This is from my daily devotional called "Jesus Calling", I feel like someone needs to hear this today....

My face is shining upon you, beaming out peace that transcends understanding. You are surrounded by a sea of problems, but you are face to face with Me, your peace. As long as you focus on Me, you are safe. If you gaze too long at the myriad problems around you, you will sink under the weight of your burdens. When you start to sink, simply call out Help me, Jesus! and I will life you up.

The closer you live to Me, the safer you are.  Circumstances around you are undulating, and there are treacherous looking waves in the distance. Fix your eyes on Me, the One who never changes. By the time those waves reach you, they will have shrunk to proportions of My design. I am always beside you, helping you face todays waves. The future is a phantom, seeking to spook you. Laugh at the future! Stay close to Me.

And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus. 
Phillipians 4:7

But when he saw the wind, he was afraid and, beginning to sink, cried out, Lord, save me! 
Matthew 14:30

fixing our eyes on Jesus, the pioneer and perfecter of faith. For the joy set before him he endured the cross, scorning its shame, and sat down at the right hand of the throne of God. Hebrews 12:2


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome to all the newbie's.

Brit I am sorry to hear of your angel. What a blessing it is hear of your unshakable faith though. That is very refreshing and encouraging.


----------



## QueenKingfish

SlimBrit said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I'm Britni and I am trying for number 1! My husband and I were married on Memorial Day of last year, and shortly after we found out we were pregnant! Sadly, our son Aiden was not meant to live out his life here with us. On Aug 30, 2012, the day of our 17 week gender scan, he returned home to our Father and is watching over us as we finally start this journey. It's been a long and trying road to get to this place of peace, but I am thankful every day that I remember he has shown us favor. It was an extremely humbling experience. Words cannot express the gratitude I have knowing He brought me out of that dark place and into the light. And I am so thankful to have found your wonderful group of women. There's no such thing as too much encouragement, and I can use all the help I can get! I'm excited to get to know all of you as we carry each other through the next chapters of our lives.

Welcome, Britni! I'm so sorry to hear about Aiden, but praising God that you are living in His will, choosing to follow Him and seeking out community. :) This really is a place of love and encouragement unlike any other I've seen.


----------



## SlimBrit

No Doubt said:


> Welcome to all the newbie's.
> 
> Brit I am sorry to hear of your angel. What a blessing it is hear of your unshakable faith though. That is very refreshing and encouraging.




QueenKingfish said:


> SlimBrit said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning!
> 
> I'm Britni and I am trying for number 1! My husband and I were married on Memorial Day of last year, and shortly after we found out we were pregnant! Sadly, our son Aiden was not meant to live out his life here with us. On Aug 30, 2012, the day of our 17 week gender scan, he returned home to our Father and is watching over us as we finally start this journey. It's been a long and trying road to get to this place of peace, but I am thankful every day that I remember he has shown us favor. It was an extremely humbling experience. Words cannot express the gratitude I have knowing He brought me out of that dark place and into the light. And I am so thankful to have found your wonderful group of women. There's no such thing as too much encouragement, and I can use all the help I can get! I'm excited to get to know all of you as we carry each other through the next chapters of our lives.
> 
> Welcome, Britni! I'm so sorry to hear about Aiden, but praising God that you are living in His will, choosing to follow Him and seeking out community. :) This really is a place of love and encouragement unlike any other I've seen.Click to expand...


Thank you No Doubt and QueenKingfish. Be encouraged, everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Dynamicmae

Ladies I've been sooooo blessed I have to share it with you all!!!!

Friday 11/01/13 - CD 6. Took hubbys sperm sample in this morning. After we overslept and had to rush our bums off!!!! By the grace of God we made it ther on time!!! From the time we got up to the time we dropped the sample was 20min!!!! Only God will know how we did everything soooo fast!!! 

Monday 14/01/13 - CD 8. Went for HSG. OMW!!!!! It was soooooooo eina!!!
Luckily the pain was short lived!! and I had an awesome nurse standing by me through the whole procedure. AND no problems were found!!!! Thank yo GOD!!!

Phoned the doc to tell them id been for it. Receptionist says hubbys results are back and as soon as the doc has looked at them she will phone us.

Receptionist phoned to ask if hubby is allergic to penicllin. He said no and she said she'll phone back later. Hubby heavy stressed out!!!!!

Receptionist didnt phone back Hubby stressed!!!

Tuesday 15/01/13 - CD 9. Phoned doctors rooms. Receptionist said Doc had been called emergency to theatre and we'd only get results tomorrow am!!! Hubby beyond stressed!!!! God has strange was of teaching us patience!!!!

Wednesday 16/01/13 - CD 10. Receptionist phoned this morning. She says doc picked up an infection in hubby's sperm. Need to go on antibiotics for 7 days 3 times a day. Soooooo relieved its nothing bad!!!! Im sure after this meds we'll be all clear!!!! 

Thank you Lord for ALWAYS being faithful!!

Will keep u updated......


----------



## Godsjewel

My mom posted this video on FB and as I was watching it, tears began to stream down my face. What an awesome man of God He is, I pray we can all be like that with whatever cards we are dealt with in life. I pray this video is an encouragement to you :flower:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPW3EB5U0bo


----------



## Traveler

What great news Dynamic! Last fall we went through the torturous week of waiting on my husband's SA results. (Everything is fine with him too.)

Brit, 
I too am very sorry for your loss. You have my prayers! I am asking the Lord to bless you in a mighty way!

Sarah,
Your post about Abraham and Sarah... wow. What a beautiful thing! Thank you for sharing that!!

Everyone,
This doesn't technically have to do with TTC, but I know we will all feel a pull at our hearts:

Some dear friends of ours just delivered their firstborn. A son.
Yesterday they discovered that this little guy has two severe brain hemorrhages. He's been transferred to a different hospital.
Will y'all please pray with me and believe for healing? 

Our friends lost their first pregnancy 2 years ago, so the fear of something happening to this child is almost more than they can bear.

Thank you all!

Praying for each of you to have a blessed day, and that the Lord will reveal something about His heart towards you today. :)


----------



## Godsjewel

Dynamicmae said:


> Ladies I've been sooooo blessed I have to share it with you all!!!!
> 
> Friday 11/01/13 - CD 6. Took hubbys sperm sample in this morning. After we overslept and had to rush our bums off!!!! By the grace of God we made it ther on time!!! From the time we got up to the time we dropped the sample was 20min!!!! Only God will know how we did everything soooo fast!!!
> 
> Monday 14/01/13 - CD 8. Went for HSG. OMW!!!!! It was soooooooo eina!!!
> Luckily the pain was short lived!! and I had an awesome nurse standing by me through the whole procedure. AND no problems were found!!!! Thank yo GOD!!!
> 
> Phoned the doc to tell them id been for it. Receptionist says hubbys results are back and as soon as the doc has looked at them she will phone us.
> 
> Receptionist phoned to ask if hubby is allergic to penicllin. He said no and she said she'll phone back later. Hubby heavy stressed out!!!!!
> 
> Receptionist didnt phone back Hubby stressed!!!
> 
> Tuesday 15/01/13 - CD 9. Phoned doctors rooms. Receptionist said Doc had been called emergency to theatre and we'd only get results tomorrow am!!! Hubby beyond stressed!!!! God has strange was of teaching us patience!!!!
> 
> Wednesday 16/01/13 - CD 10. Receptionist phoned this morning. She says doc picked up an infection in hubby's sperm. Need to go on antibiotics for 7 days 3 times a day. Soooooo relieved its nothing bad!!!! Im sure after this meds we'll be all clear!!!!
> 
> Thank you Lord for ALWAYS being faithful!!
> 
> Will keep u updated......

:happydance: Praise the Lord! iThankfully it wasn't anything that couldn't be fixed. Praying that the infection goes away quickly and in God's perfect timing, all will work out :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Traveler said:


> What great news Dynamic! Last fall we went through the torturous week of waiting on my husband's SA results. (Everything is fine with him too.)
> 
> Brit,
> I too am very sorry for your loss. You have my prayers! I am asking the Lord to bless you in a mighty way!
> 
> Sarah,
> Your post about Abraham and Sarah... wow. What a beautiful thing! Thank you for sharing that!!
> 
> Everyone,
> This doesn't technically have to do with TTC, but I know we will all feel a pull at our hearts:
> 
> Some dear friends of ours just delivered their firstborn. A son.
> Yesterday they discovered that this little guy has two severe brain hemorrhages. He's been transferred to a different hospital.
> Will y'all please pray with me and believe for healing?
> 
> Our friends lost their first pregnancy 2 years ago, so the fear of something happening to this child is almost more than they can bear.
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> Praying for each of you to have a blessed day, and that the Lord will reveal something about His heart towards you today. :)

Sarah, we will definitely keep your friends and their son in our prayers. I'm trusting and believing that God will do a mighty work in their lives and that God would touch their son from the top of his head to the soles of his feet. 

I'm looking forward to hearing a praise report soon.


----------



## Godsjewel

In 2009, there was an amazing story about a US Airways flight that crashed in the frigid Hudson River. Miraculously, all five crew members and all 150 passengers were saved. Despite being terrified and some suffering from hypothermia, every single person who boarded the plane also exited the plane alive. What caused this huge, mechanical bird to meet its demise? Was it a massive failure in the engineering system? Domestic terrorism? No. This powerful Airbus A320 jet airplane was brought down by a bunch of ordinary birds that the world would hardly even notice!

You would think it would take something bigger, stronger, smarter than a bunch of quacking feather dusters to bring down the culmination of millions of dollars and the work of the best and brightest minds in the aeronautical sciences. Unless, of course, youve been brought to your knees by the whimper of a newborn, or other seemingly ordinary events the fertile world would hardly even notice. Something as mundane as a picture of sweet baby feet on the cover of a magazine may be all it takes to spotlight the baby-shaped void in your life. Your heart crashes into a river of tears much the way that powerful jet crashed into the Hudson River. 

There was something different about this plane crash. Everyone survived! How did such a miracle occur? There was an amazing pilot at the helm of the doomed vessel who knew what to do even when everything went wrong. Guess what, hurting friend! Youll survive your struggle as well, because there is an amazing Pilot guiding you through your journey through infertility. When infertility has caused your life to feel totally out of control and you wonder if you will survive, remember that very familiar Scripture found in Jeremiah 29:11: For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. When infertility causes your life to feel as if it is spinning out of control the Lord knows just how to guide you to safety. He knows how to bring you through each emergency, each unexpected report, each terrifying moment when you dont know what will happen. 

There was another memorable plot point in the story of this plane crash. Ferry boats came alongside the downed jet and rescued the passengers and took them to safety. There are ferry boats in your life as well. Perhaps they dont look like ferry boats, but they are there. One ferry boat may come in the form of a good friend who understands your struggle because she walks that road too. Another ferry boat may be the compassionate prayer of your Pastor that seems to speak right to the hurt your heart carries. What ferry boats have you found in Scripture? Oh theyre there! The stories of Abraham and Sarah, Hannah, Elizabeth. Theyre all ferry boats to rescue you from the devastation that infertility brings. 

There is one more reason I believe this story was dubbed such a miracle. In one news report, an incredibly grateful passenger said you could hear prayers being offered up all over the plane as it was going down. Never, ever forget there is power in prayer. It may seem that your prayers go unnoticed and unanswered. Nothing could be further from the truth. Hannah prayed and prayed and kept on praying for a child even when she was discouraged because her struggle lasted so long. Her prayers were heard and answered. Keep on praying. There is power in your prayer. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/Fp9P3.jpg


----------



## SlimBrit

Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/Fp9P3.jpg

Sarah, that is a moving picture. I have to keep reminding myself that He is showing us favor when He brings us to these obstacles in life. You are such a ray of hope! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

VGibs- Virgina, right? How is everything with you? Were you able to talk to your sister?

Britni- I'm very sorry to hear about Aiden. I'm glad that you have found peace and it's encouraging to see you still keeping faith. God is taking care of our little ones until we see them again and I find comfort in knowing our little angels already intimately know our Lord! Looking forward to sharing this journey with you!! :hugs:

DynamicMae! Praise God on your news!! Please keep us updated and I'll be praying for your hubby's speedy healing!!

Sarah, I'm heartbroken for your friends. God is the great Healer! I will definitely keep them in prayer. Please let us know when you hear any updates

I hope you ladies are having a wonderful day! Much love going out to all my "ferry boats!" :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## QueenKingfish

Dynamicmae - Praise God for his timing and antibiotics, eh?! 

Sarah - That video. Jiminey Cricket, was that ever timely? I watched the video for what came after the commercial break as well with Pastor Rick talking about picking up the bible and busting into the book of John. That's what our church-wide campaign is this year. All of the small groups, ministries, all age-levels and sermon series for 7 weeks are on the same page, diving deep into the book. If I wasn't super fired-up before, I am now. What a powerful message that we are products of our past, but not prisoners of it. By the grace and sacrifice of our Savior, we are FREE! (can I get an amen?!)

(Traveler)Sarah -I pray our Father touches that tiny child with supernatural healing and that His peace will cover his parents! 

AFM, I'm praising God for :witch: today! She announced her arrival yesterday in the form of a red spot, without her normal aching bbs, migraines and excessive bloating. Also, my cycle was 28 days instead of 31-37. I am SO thankful the progesterone is working!


----------



## VGibs

I'm afraid my sister is suffering from postpartum depression. She sometimes goes off on these tangents and we are left wondering "What the heck is happening?"


----------



## QueenKingfish

VGibs said:


> I'm afraid my sister is suffering from postpartum depression. She sometimes goes off on these tangents and we are left wondering "What the heck is happening?"

PPD is awful! I will be praying for all involved there. 

A cautionary tale of PPD misdiagnosis: My BFF was diagnosed with PPD that was turning suicidal & her doc recommended not having any more children, so her DH got a vasectomy. Turns out it was her BCP - as soon as she stopped them, her PPD vanished.


----------



## Traveler

The little baby is doing better!
He was able to drink almost 2 oz. tonight, and it looks like he will be coming off all machines/tubes soon!

Yesterday/today they were doing a 24 hr brain wave scan - which kinda scared us all, but if he was able to eat on his own, then that must mean there's at least SOME brain activity!

We are believing for FULL restoration of his body and brain. :)

The mom doesn't deal well with stress and has actually been quite sick over the situation. She's been sent home and is under the careful watch of her mom. The Dad is staying at the hospital with the little guy. 

My husband and I are going to get to see them all tomorrow.

Let's keep praying!!

Thank you all for your support! It means the world.

------------

Hope you all had a good day. And, VGibs - I am definitely praying for your sister!!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Doctors rooms phoned today.... The full sperm count is back and doctor would like to see us on Monday :( My nerves are shot and hubby's spirit is broken.... Pls pray!!! Anyone else here with male factor?


----------



## No Doubt

Gibs I am praying for your sister. I don't know personally, but I'm sure that can't be easy to deal with. Especially if you don't know you have it.

Traveler, praise God! He is still in the healing business! Things will only continue to get better from here.

Dyna, my hubbs has a really low sperm count. He had a horrible diet from the stuff yr ate to how often or few times a day he ate. He drank a lot of pop too. Our fist iui he only had 1.2 million sperm. The next one wasn't much better. He fixed up his diet and cut out pop though and I'm assuming things improves cause our bfp was natural. So don't freak out cause it could be nothing. Just wait and see what he says and go from there. Plus depending on what's going on it could be a simple fix like with my hubbs. I've also seen others on here with other male factor issues that get bfps, so don't fret. Some doctors also just like to go over results in person. One day at a time. I'll be praying everything is ok!


----------



## Godsjewel

Traveler said:


> The little baby is doing better!
> He was able to drink almost 2 oz. tonight, and it looks like he will be coming off all machines/tubes soon!
> 
> Yesterday/today they were doing a 24 hr brain wave scan - which kinda scared us all, but if he was able to eat on his own, then that must mean there's at least SOME brain activity!
> 
> We are believing for FULL restoration of his body and brain. :)
> 
> The mom doesn't deal well with stress and has actually been quite sick over the situation. She's been sent home and is under the careful watch of her mom. The Dad is staying at the hospital with the little guy.
> 
> My husband and I are going to get to see them all tomorrow.
> 
> Let's keep praying!!
> 
> Thank you all for your support! It means the world.
> 
> ------------
> 
> Hope you all had a good day. And, VGibs - I am definitely praying for your sister!!


Yay! Thanks for keep us updated, I will continue to pray for that family.


----------



## Godsjewel

Dynamicmae said:


> Doctors rooms phoned today.... The full sperm count is back and doctor would like to see us on Monday :( My nerves are shot and hubby's spirit is broken.... Pls pray!!! Anyone else here with male factor?

It's no fun playing the waiting game, especially when it has to do with getting results back. I'm praying that you and hubby will experience peace during this wait and that the news won't be something that can't be fixed. Remember, we serve a mighty God who can do ANYTHING! :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> I'm afraid my sister is suffering from postpartum depression. She sometimes goes off on these tangents and we are left wondering "What the heck is happening?"

I'm sorry dear, I pray that your sister would be free from this and the joy of the Lord would fill her life.


----------



## Godsjewel

Weeping may last for the night,
But a shout of joy comes in the morning.

Psalm 30:5

There is an appointed time for everything. And there is a time for every event under heaven-- 

A time to weep and a time to laugh;
A time to mourn and a time to dance. 

Ecclesiastes 1:1, 4

452. Thats how many times the phrase it came to pass shows up in the King James version of the Bible! No wonder Ive heard so many preachers expound on these Scriptures. There are so many of them. Ive even heard a Christian comedian build an entire set around this one popular Biblical phrase--it came to pass!

Do you realize there is great comfort for you in this phrase--it came to pass? Today, it probably seems as if your life will consist of nothing more than infertility. You probably believe that for the next 60 years you will know your basal body temperature and exactly how many days has passed since the beginning of your last menstrual cycle. The desire for a child consumes your every waking thought and most of your slumber, and it is almost unimaginable to consider a day when you can face a day without the sting of baby hunger hurting your heart. It came to pass...

Infertility is a season in your life. This difficult, hurtful time will not last forever. It has come into your life, and it will pass into your history. God has allowed it to come into your life for a purpose and eventually it will be a part of the story of your life. It will be part of what has made you into the amazing woman or man you are, but believe it or not, it will eventually be a part of your history, not a part of your everyday existence! Its so hard to see the end of infertilitys story when you are waiting for the results of a blood test or trying your best to decide what step to take next. 

If infertility has brought you frustration and tears, remember that it is a season in your life. Weeping may last for the night, but a shout of joy comes in the morning. 

If God has appointed this time in your life to be the season for you to face infertility and the purpose He has for its role in your life, then realize that He also has an appointed time for joy in your life. There is an appointed time for everything. And there is a time for every event under heaven. 

How will infertilitys story end? We all dream of the perfect ending of pink and blue bundles of joy at the end of our weeping. We at Sarahs Laughter pray for babies for you! We ask God to give you the children you so desire and that when you conceive that you are blessed with perfect pregnancies with no miscarriages and no problems in your pregnancies. We ask that He grant you peace and that you can enjoy the full 40 weeks and not be fearful of loss. We ask that He make you godly parents who will raise your children as mighty men and women of God who will make a difference in the kingdom of Heaven.

Even if God chooses to take your story in another direction, whether it is the miraculous completion of your family through adoption or the blessed peace God grants to the couple who trusts Him when there are no children, God will bring you through your experience with infertility. It will not always be as hard as it is today. It came to pass... It has come into your life, but it will pass. God can use infertility in ways you never dreamed possible to reach you and teach you and show you amazing things about Himself. But it has come to pass. This may be your time for weeping, but your time for laughing is coming. You may have had a time for mourning, but you will dance again!

It came to pass!


----------



## pvsmith12

Hey ladies! Just wanted to share my good news. I had an appointment yesterday because my current ObGyn is really just into handing out scripts... Fam Dr is going to refer me to a new Gyno, she agreed that the other one was... not up to par. lol. She also told me that my real mother had an issue with the lining on her ovaries where they were too thick. She had some kind of procedure done and BOOM... she had at 6 kids with some m/cs. Fx'd that my issue is something fixable like that!


----------



## Godsjewel

pvsmith12 said:


> Hey ladies! Just wanted to share my good news. I had an appointment yesterday because my current ObGyn is really just into handing out scripts... Fam Dr is going to refer me to a new Gyno, she agreed that the other one was... not up to par. lol. She also told me that my real mother had an issue with the lining on her ovaries where they were too thick. She had some kind of procedure done and BOOM... she had at 6 kids with some m/cs. Fx'd that my issue is something fixable like that!

That's great! Looking forward to hearing some good news from all of this :thumbup:


----------



## me222

Hi all. I've been away from this thread for awhile. CONGRATULATIONS BECKY ON your BFP!!!!
I'm not too focused on getting a BFP at the moment as lots is going on. I don't want to really say what's happening as people may "google" things and work out who I am..don't want gossip in the town I'm in. But, it's good news. :) Moving overseas to serve Jesus. Been a dream for over 10 years- so very exciting. 
God places dreams in our hearts which mayn't come to fruitition for many years. Perhaps my dh and I have to wait for over 10 years to conceive? I don't know. May God's will be done for His glory. 
May each of keep drawing near to Him.


----------



## Dynamicmae

There was a cancellation @ the doc.... Seeing him @ 11h15 in 15mins time..... Eeeeek


----------



## Godsjewel

Let this be a sign among you, so that when your children ask later, saying, What do these stones mean to you? then you shall say to them, Because the waters of the Jordan were cut off before the ark of the covenant of the LORD; when it crossed the Jordan, the waters of the Jordan were cut off. So these stones shall become a memorial to the sons of Israel forever.

Joshua 4:6-7


The third and fourth chapters of the book of Joshua tell us an amazing story. Moses was dead and Joshua was leading the children of Israel. The priests carried the ark of the covenant of the Lord, and the Israelites followed behind. As they journeyed, they faced a huge obstacle: the Jordan River. To some, it may have looked like an impossible situation. To God, it looked like an opportunity!


When feet of the priests who were carrying the Ark of the Covenant touched the waters of the Jordan River, God caused the waters of the Jordan to be cut off so that the water flowing from above stood in a heap and no water would flow to the Dead Sea. What an amazing scene it must have been. The children of Israel marching through the Jordan River on dry land. Im sure there were more than a few mouths hanging open! 


When all the Israelites had safely crossed the Jordan River, God once again spoke to Joshua. He told him to have 12 men gather stones from the middle of the Jordan River and create from them a memorial to the wonders God had performed in their midst. Whenever anyone would see this pile of stones, they would be reminded that God came through again. I wonder how many people stood staring at this pile of rocks and relived in their minds how the water stood up by itself as men, women and children paraded by. It was important to God for people to teach their children of His ways and His works.


When your situation is resolved, what will you tell people? Whether your story is resolved with the birth of a child, the miracle of adoption or the provision of an abundant, child-free life, how will the re-telling of this season of your life read? Will you recall with bitterness the frustration you faced at each diagnosis or will you tell how God led you to just the right doctor with just the right treatment plan? Youve just laid down a stone. Will you complain of how the promises of God just didnt pan out for you, or will you share how God showed you new paths and new plans that you never could have dreamed of before? Add another rock to the pile. Will you tell your children how infertility hurt so deeply, or will you tell them how God changed you for the better through this struggle? Youre reaching again to build the memorial. Will you remain angry at God for taking your childs life before his or her birth, or will you thank Him for giving His Son for you? How will you build your pile of stones?


Parting the Jordan River was no big deal for God. After all, this wasnt the first time He had transformed mighty waters into a sandy beach. (See Exodus 14 for the account of God parting the Red Sea.) His children had a problem. He had a solution. If God parted the Jordan to bring His children through their difficulties, what will He do for you?


Gather your stones from the midst of your struggle as you cross the river of infertility with God. You have a great story to tell.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> Hi all. I've been away from this thread for awhile. CONGRATULATIONS BECKY ON your BFP!!!!
> I'm not too focused on getting a BFP at the moment as lots is going on. I don't want to really say what's happening as people may "google" things and work out who I am..don't want gossip in the town I'm in. But, it's good news. :) Moving overseas to serve Jesus. Been a dream for over 10 years- so very exciting.
> God places dreams in our hearts which mayn't come to fruitition for many years. Perhaps my dh and I have to wait for over 10 years to conceive? I don't know. May God's will be done for His glory.
> May each of keep drawing near to Him.

Yay :happydance: that's wonderful news sweetie! Until times like this, we don't realize that God sometimes has other plans for our lives. I pray that if having a baby is still your hearts desire, that God will comfort you through this upcoming journey and in His perfect time all things will come to pass.


----------



## Godsjewel

Dynamicmae said:


> There was a cancellation @ the doc.... Seeing him @ 11h15 in 15mins time..... Eeeeek

Praying for ya! Please let us know how everything goes.


----------



## Dynamicmae

Okay ladies.... So...... Hubby's sperm count a little low but nothing that's not fixable :D We are sooooo happy we can't stop smiling!!! God is soooo good!!! Doc wants to do IUI on Monday.... Anyone else experienced with IUI?


----------



## Godsjewel

Today is the day I go in for my sonohysterography, to check my uterus for polyps, fibroids or any abnormalities. Please pray that all goes well and I will update you when I can.


----------



## Godsjewel

Dynamicmae said:


> Okay ladies.... So...... Hubby's sperm count a little low but nothing that's not fixable :D We are sooooo happy we can't stop smiling!!! God is soooo good!!! Doc wants to do IUI on Monday.... Anyone else experienced with IUI?

Praise God, that's wonderful news. I bet that is a HUGE weight lifted from your shoulders.

Yes, I've done 7...I consider that expert status :haha:

It's a quick procedure, almost like a pap smear. I didn't feel a thing, so praying that you have a great experience as well.


----------



## Dynamicmae

Should we abstain before?


----------



## Godsjewel

Dynamicmae said:


> Should we abstain before?

I would say 2 days is plenty, that way there is a good amount present when it's time for the IUI.


----------



## No Doubt

Dyna, so glad the only issue was low sperm count, which very well could change on the next one. I agree with GJ. We were told 2 days when we did IUI.

GJ, praying that everything is fine and that you receive a good report of health!


----------



## Godsjewel

Praise God!!! Everything went wonderfully, the Doc said everything looked perfect. He saw a cyst on my ovary, which he believes is from my endometriosis, but said its nothing to worry about. 

My blood work and hubby's SA came back great :happydance:

So now I just have to wait for my appointment next week to be cleared for IVF:thumbup:

I feel so good right now and thanking God for His peace and comfort during this whole process.


----------



## HisGrace

Yay!!! So happy for you! Praise God for good news.


----------



## QueenKingfish

Dyna - Praise GOD! Do you ever have that moment of, "Sneaky, sneaky, God..." after those moments of waiting for an answer are over? I know I do. :) 

Sarah - How exciting! God is GOOD!!!


----------



## VGibs

Oh Sarah that's exciting! Next step a pretty set of pink lines on your BFP! Praise The Lord!


----------



## me222

Godsjewel said:


> me222 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. I've been away from this thread for awhile. CONGRATULATIONS BECKY ON your BFP!!!!
> I'm not too focused on getting a BFP at the moment as lots is going on. I don't want to really say what's happening as people may "google" things and work out who I am..don't want gossip in the town I'm in. But, it's good news. :) Moving overseas to serve Jesus. Been a dream for over 10 years- so very exciting.
> God places dreams in our hearts which mayn't come to fruitition for many years. Perhaps my dh and I have to wait for over 10 years to conceive? I don't know. May God's will be done for His glory.
> May each of keep drawing near to Him.
> 
> Yay :happydance: that's wonderful news sweetie! Until times like this, we don't realize that God sometimes has other plans for our lives. I pray that if having a baby is still your hearts desire, that God will comfort you through this upcoming journey and in His perfect time all things will come to pass.Click to expand...

Thanks Sarah! God is good! 
How are you going? praying that God will help you and your dh through this IVF process and for a child. 

Yes, I still majorly desire a child! Well, children. Ultimately, I'd love a big family - but over the past 6 months, it seems like God is telling me "one day" whenever I want to know "Why not my turn?" It is so hard sometimes when friends fall pregnant easily. But, God has a different plan for each one of us and I got to trust Him in this and not look at what He is doing in another person's life and compare. I think we compare too much as humans- hey? 
perhaps my dh and I will end up adopting orphans while overseas?:) I don't know how that is possible since we can't afford it. And I'd also love to be pregnant. I think it'd be really hard to never fall pregnant and, even if I do adopt, I think I'd still always ache a little whenever I see pregnant women. I read a Christian woman's blog and how she ended up adopting, but still ached to be pregnant. God made it happen for her though.


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me222 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. I've been away from this thread for awhile. CONGRATULATIONS BECKY ON your BFP!!!!
> I'm not too focused on getting a BFP at the moment as lots is going on. I don't want to really say what's happening as people may "google" things and work out who I am..don't want gossip in the town I'm in. But, it's good news. :) Moving overseas to serve Jesus. Been a dream for over 10 years- so very exciting.
> God places dreams in our hearts which mayn't come to fruitition for many years. Perhaps my dh and I have to wait for over 10 years to conceive? I don't know. May God's will be done for His glory.
> May each of keep drawing near to Him.
> 
> Yay :happydance: that's wonderful news sweetie! Until times like this, we don't realize that God sometimes has other plans for our lives. I pray that if having a baby is still your hearts desire, that God will comfort you through this upcoming journey and in His perfect time all things will come to pass.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sarah! God is good!
> How are you going? praying that God will help you and your dh through this IVF process and for a child.
> 
> Yes, I still majorly desire a child! Well, children. Ultimately, I'd love a big family - but over the past 6 months, it seems like God is telling me "one day" whenever I want to know "Why not my turn?" It is so hard sometimes when friends fall pregnant easily. But, God has a different plan for each one of us and I got to trust Him in this and not look at what He is doing in another person's life and compare. I think we compare too much as humans- hey?
> perhaps my dh and I will end up adopting orphans while overseas?:) I don't know how that is possible since we can't afford it. And I'd also love to be pregnant. I think it'd be really hard to never fall pregnant and, even if I do adopt, I think I'd still always ache a little whenever I see pregnant women. I read a Christian woman's blog and how she ended up adopting, but still ached to be pregnant. God made it happen for her though.Click to expand...

I'm ready for all the testing to be over with :wacko: but again, I'm so grateful to have this opportunity.

Isn't it crazy when you sit back and think about how God already has it all planned out? He is just wanting us to completely trust Him and while we are on this journey, to continue to serve Him and allow Him to use us in any way, as His vessels. I'm so glad that your dreams of going overseas to serve our precious Lord and Saviour are being fulfilled, and just as that was fulfilled, I pray the desire for children will be fulfilled as well.


----------



## Godsjewel

This weekend was definitely no fun for me, I got the flu and have been stuck at home. I haven't called in sick to work in years and had to ask my Supervisor if I could take a vacation day. I still have a slight fever and was not wanting anyone else to get sick :sick:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## SlimBrit

Godsjewel said:


> This weekend was definitely no fun for me, I got the flu and have been stuck at home. I haven't called in sick to work in years and had to ask my Supervisor if I could take a vacation day. I still have a slight fever and was not wanting anyone else to get sick :sick:
> 
> How's everyone else doing?


Sarah, have you been to the doctor? It's dreadful that you've been stuck at home, but your body needs some rest from fighting that virus. Good thing you had vacation days to take, don't want you overworking and possibly getting sicker!


This weekend was my husband's birthday, so we spent a relaxing weekend in NC with his family. It was beautiful Sunday and yesterday, but now the bitter winter weather has caught up to us. I don't think I was much prepared for it. :cold: My husband and I have been drifting away from our conception method (SMEP) lately, but hopefully we can make up for it with the remainder of this week. :winkwink:


----------



## MrsLemon

May I request prayer please. Im really struggling to stay positive and Ive been trying lots of prayer but im still quite low, does anyone know any good verses for me to read or worship songs?


----------



## Godsjewel

A few weeks ago, we let our imaginations run a little wild as we thought about what it would be like to visit with Sarah, our sister in waiting from centuries ago, as she was a special guest leader of a modern day infertility support group. We couldnt just let it end there! Today well visit with Hannah as she leads our imaginary group. What will she tell us about her experience with baby hunger?

The last meeting was not one to be forgotten! Most infertility support groups are not led by senior citizens, but Sarah would be a welcome addition any time. Tonights special guest would have to be someone really unique to even begin to hold a candle to the insight gained from their last gathering. 

The guest at this meeting was supposed to be a sweet woman named Hannah. After our last meeting, the girls were anxious to meet her. One of the fringe benefits of joining the infertility support group was the precious friendships that had continued outside the confines of the meeting times. Some of the girls had begun to meet prior to the support group for dinner, and then they came together to the meeting. As they walked through the door, their light banter was silenced by the sound of muffled sobs. Tears were not uncommon at the meetings, but it was a little unusual to hear them before the group started. Their thoughts immediately went to those who had recently conceived and they wondered if someone had suffered a miscarriage. They hurried through the door to see who hosted the broken heart, only to see their special guest, kneeling at her seat, face buried in her hands and weeping. Their awkward silence was broken as Hannah, sensing the presence of someone else in the room, turned from her place of worship, and with a raspy voice, began wiping her eyes and nose and with a smile that looked a little out of place said Hello, ladies. Come on in!

No one knew what to think. Did they need to comfort her? Had something happened on the way to the meeting? Several of the members of the group had had a rough few weeks and really needed the support of an understanding friend. How was Hannah supposed to help them when she was apparently falling apart herself?

Oh, these old knees! They just dont want to cooperate with me like they used to. Hannah settled into the chair that had served as her altar only a few moments before, wincing as she rubbed both of her pain-filled knees. I guess this is how they pay me back for all those hours kneeling on them, she said with a chuckle. They didnt do knee-replacements in my day! Before anyone realized it, Hannah began to pray over the group. O Lord of hosts, please look down on this group of women tonight. Look on the hurts their hearts carry. Wont you remember them, and give them children? God, I know you can work miracles, because you worked a miracle in my womb. I ask You to give them a double portion of your love. Well be careful to give You all praise and glory. Such passion in her prayer! She truly poured her heart out to God in prayer over this gathering of ladies in waiting.

As each woman shared the struggle she had gone through since the last meeting, Hannah would bow her head and pray for her. One woman told how her sister-in-law had hurt her so with her announcement of another pregnancy. Hannah kept on praying quietly, not disturbing the flow of conversation, but praying nonetheless. Another told the group that she had been so discouraged about not getting pregnant that she couldnt eat and couldnt sleep, and that her struggle was disrupting every area of her life. She glanced over at Hannah. She was fervently bombarding heaven for this young woman and the despair of her heart. Even when a frustrated young wife cried through her description of the latest fight with her husband, Hannah prayed. And prayed. And kept on praying. Throughout the hour and a half that the meeting continued, Hannah never stopped praying!

As time drew near for the meeting to end, Hannah stood to her feet, her knees in constant argument with her. Her words to them came as no surprise. Ladies, lets pray together. Father, I rejoice in You, because I know you are our triumphant God! Infertility is no match for our one, holy God. There is no one beside You, nor is there any rock like our God. Unexplained infertility is no match for You, for You, Lord, are a God of knowledge! Hannahs prayer lasted for several minutes as she seemed intoxicated with the praise of the God she was so in love with. 

As she closed her prayer and opened her eyes, Hannah locked eyes with each woman. Keep on praying. I know its hard. I know its hard. Just keep on praying. With that, purses were gathered, goodbyes were said, and the meeting drew to a close. The blessed backdrop to the final footsteps of the group members exiting the building were the same beautiful sounds they heard when they arrived. The muffled sobs of a woman offering her praise to the God who had remembered her so long ago, as Hannah once again, knelt in front of her chair in prayer and praise. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

MrsLemon said:


> May I request prayer please. Im really struggling to stay positive and Ive been trying lots of prayer but im still quite low, does anyone know any good verses for me to read or worship songs?

I'm sorry you're having a rough day :hugs: We have all had those days and thankfully we have one another to give us a helping hand when we are down and out. 

Here are some verses for you to read through :flower:

Deuteronomy 31:6 Be strong and courageous. Do not fear or be in dread of them, for it is the LORD your God who goes with you. He will not leave you or forsake you.

Isaiah 41:10 fear not, for I am with you; be not dismayed, for I am your God; I will strengthen you, I will help you, I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.

Zephaniah 3:17 The LORD your God is in your midst, a mighty one who will save; he will rejoice over you with gladness; he will quiet you by his love; he will exult over you with loud singing.

1 Corinthians 10:13 No temptation has overtaken you that is not common to man. God is faithful, and he will not let you be tempted beyond your ability, but with the temptation he will also provide the way of escape, that you may be able to endure it.

2 Corinthians 4:16-18 So we do not lose heart. Though our outer self is wasting away, our inner self is being renewed day by day. For this light momentary affliction is preparing for us an eternal weight of glory beyond all comparison, as we look not to the things that are seen but to the things that are unseen. For the things that are seen are transient, but the things that are unseen are eternal.



Deuteronomy 31:8 It is the LORD who goes before you. He will be with you; he will not leave you or forsake you. Do not fear or be dismayed.

Psalm 9:9 The LORD is a stronghold for the oppressed, a stronghold in times of trouble. And those who know your name put their trust in you, for you, O LORD, have not forsaken those who seek you.

Psalm 23:4 Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for you are with me; your rod and your staff, they comfort me.

Psalm 55:22 Cast your burden on the LORD, and he will sustain you; he will never permit the righteous to be moved.

Matthew 11:28-29 Come to me, all who labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you, and learn from me, for I am gentle and lowly in heart, and you will find rest for your souls.
Peace Scripture Quotes For Encouragement

John 14:27 Peace I leave with you; my peace I give to you. Not as the world gives do I give to you. Let not your hearts be troubled, neither let them be afraid.

John 16:33 I have said these things to you, that in me you may have peace. In the world you will have tribulation. But take heart; I have overcome the world.

Romans 8:6 For to set the mind on the flesh is death, but to set the mind on the Spirit is life and peace.

Philippians 4:6-7 do not be anxious about anything, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.

Colossians 3:15 And let the peace of Christ rule in your hearts, to which indeed you were called in one body. And be thankful.


----------



## beckysprayer

:cry: I just wiped after going to the bathroom and it was tinted dark red. Please pray for my little one. I don't have any cramping or anything and I've been feeling nauseated for the past few days so I was totally shocked when I saw the color. Lord, please don't let me lose this little one too! Not again! :cry::cry:


----------



## faith77

beckysprayer said:


> :cry: I just wiped after going to the bathroom and it was tinted dark red. Please pray for my little one. I don't have any cramping or anything and I've been feeling nauseated for the past few days so I was totally shocked when I saw the color. Lord, please don't let me lose this little one too! Not again! :cry::cry:

Prayed for you hun.
:hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Hope you are feeling better Godsjewel. The flu was terrible this year...my hubbs just got over it.

Hope you are feeling a bit more positive Lemon!

Beck, I hope everything is ok. Keep us posted. Will be praying for you hun!


----------



## SlimBrit

beckysprayer said:


> :cry: I just wiped after going to the bathroom and it was tinted dark red. Please pray for my little one. I don't have any cramping or anything and I've been feeling nauseated for the past few days so I was totally shocked when I saw the color. Lord, please don't let me lose this little one too! Not again! :cry::cry:


I pray that God quiets your mind and takes away your spirit of fear. His plan is perfect, and no matter what happens, He will never leave you. Bless your womb and the tiny baby growing in it. Stay strong, Becky. Keep praying.


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> :cry: I just wiped after going to the bathroom and it was tinted dark red. Please pray for my little one. I don't have any cramping or anything and I've been feeling nauseated for the past few days so I was totally shocked when I saw the color. Lord, please don't let me lose this little one too! Not again! :cry::cry:

Oh my sweet Becky, I wish I could be with you now and hold you in my arms and tell you everything is going to be ok. I'm praying that God will show himself strong in this situation and that this will just be a tiny bump in the road of your pregnancy.

You are in my prayers.


----------



## BRK06

beckysprayer said:


> :cry: I just wiped after going to the bathroom and it was tinted dark red. Please pray for my little one. I don't have any cramping or anything and I've been feeling nauseated for the past few days so I was totally shocked when I saw the color. Lord, please don't let me lose this little one too! Not again! :cry::cry:

Praying for you my dear sister... Please Lord, let this little one hang on... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
Keep us updated


----------



## BRK06

MrsLemon said:


> May I request prayer please. Im really struggling to stay positive and Ive been trying lots of prayer but im still quite low, does anyone know any good verses for me to read or worship songs?

Praying for you! I've listened to these two several times today...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBy2D8p5Kpw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LQH6UDi15s


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

beckysprayer said:


> :cry: I just wiped after going to the bathroom and it was tinted dark red. Please pray for my little one. I don't have any cramping or anything and I've been feeling nauseated for the past few days so I was totally shocked when I saw the color. Lord, please don't let me lose this little one too! Not again! :cry::cry:

:hugs: I'm praying that God keeps His hedge of protection around your precious little one!


----------



## beckysprayer

Thanks for the prayers everyone. I'm trying to hold onto hope, but I think this little one will be going to heaven too. :cry: I've had brown bleeding since the first spotting. It's brown, but enough that I need to wear something so it's probably only a matter of time. :cry:


----------



## xxx_faithful

beckysprayer said:


> :cry: I just wiped after going to the bathroom and it was tinted dark red. Please pray for my little one. I don't have any cramping or anything and I've been feeling nauseated for the past few days so I was totally shocked when I saw the color. Lord, please don't let me lose this little one too! Not again! :cry::cry:


Heavenly Father I lift beckysprayer to you Jesus. So often when we are going through times of worry or uncertainty we often overlook you in thankfulness but in desperation to fix our hurt, to answer our prayers, to soothe our hearts. We forget to thank you in the midst of pain. We don't need you to save us, you have saved us. We don't need you to heal our bodies, you have healed us. 

We ask that you continually bless our hearts and mind, knowing you HAVE ALREADY blessed our wombs, you HAVE ALREADY fought for our victories. 
You are before us, in the distance, encouraging us to walk through the fire into your peace.

So i say thankyou right now Jesus for beckysprayer, thankyou heavenly father for placing her here on this thread to be able to share fellowships of hardships and of joy together. It is not through desperation but thankfulness you hear our cry. We lift up your promises, and declare healing in Jesus name.

xxx


----------



## xxx_faithful

beckysprayer said:


> Thanks for the prayers everyone. I'm trying to hold onto hope, but I think this little one will be going to heaven too. :cry: I've had brown bleeding since the first spotting. It's brown, but enough that I need to wear something so it's probably only a matter of time. :cry:


>>>>>>>>


Ekkk i feel like i've been stabbed emotionally, i cant help but cry for you.
I have no words Becky... i almost feel like it is me going through your hurt, and i want to say sorry that you are enduring this.

Have you had a Dr's confirmation?

I cant tell you how many m/c i have had... 1, 2, 3... but i NEVER stopped believing, hoping and praying. 

I never stopped asking, crying out to God for answers. We think that because we are Christians we have to sit back and deal with pain quietly and appropriately according to others. I say otherwise. 

I say stand up, speak up and voice to God your pain. Yell at him if thats what you need to do. *As children of God, we need to speak to him like we are waiting to be spoken back to.* He wants us to get in his face and demand an answer, an explanation for his ways, his ways of blessing us now or next year, his ways of sometimes not interfering with loss. Hassle him like children we are, declaring our authority here on earth, and the authority God has to bless us according to his Grace.

I am so sorry beckysprayer for what your going through. I really felt the need to express to you, to push your pain away from your body and unto God, who can deal with the heaviness of pains, and most certainly your questions right now.

:hugs: So many hugs go out to you right now.. i felt to first post this privately to you.. but then somehow felt to repost this publicly... i hope you dont mind my heart and what im sharing with you through this sensitive time xxx


----------



## xxx_faithful

MrsLemon said:


> May I request prayer please. Im really struggling to stay positive and Ive been trying lots of prayer but im still quite low, does anyone know any good verses for me to read or worship songs?

Anything Hillsong, Hillsong United, Casting Crows, Bethany Dillon, Matthew West etc. I often find going on iTunes and searching christian music and then seeing whats out there i can download or listen to for free.

There is no greater act of love then when we worship God in pain or disheartening of spirit. You will find a faster breakthrough then ANY OTHER ACT YOU DO. For God to see you worship him when things in your life are out of order, when you don't understand his ways shows God you love him despite what your going through, and you trust him to prevail.

I highly recommend Joyce Meyer & Beth Moore, found on youtube.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aegsivl6du8 >> JOYCE MEYER

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SneEYQ4wooo >> BETH MOORE


----------



## QueenKingfish

beckysprayer said:


> Thanks for the prayers everyone. I'm trying to hold onto hope, but I think this little one will be going to heaven too. :cry: I've had brown bleeding since the first spotting. It's brown, but enough that I need to wear something so it's probably only a matter of time. :cry:

Heavenly Father, I echo the prayers that have already been lifted. Your word says that where two or more are gathered that you are there and I believe that rings true on the internet as well! Touch her, give her a peace and a calm. You have this in your capable and wise hands. You are our healer and protector, and we claim that for Becky right now! Whatever doubts the enemy may be planting in her, we cast away in the name of Jesus! Thank you for our sister, Becky, Lord! Thank you for this forum and for placing us all here and thank you for your love and faithfulness. In the name of your precious son, Amen!


----------



## BRK06

beckysprayer said:


> Thanks for the prayers everyone. I'm trying to hold onto hope, but I think this little one will be going to heaven too. :cry: I've had brown bleeding since the first spotting. It's brown, but enough that I need to wear something so it's probably only a matter of time. :cry:

:cry: :cry: Don't give up Sweetie! My cousin bled like that through most of her first tri with her sweet little boy, and he is 2 1/2 yrs old now! Also, many ladies on other boards had the same thing and went on to deliver healthy babies. I'm hoping and praying with all my heart that you are one of those ladies and your LO is ok... :hugs:


----------



## QueenKingfish

So sorry to hear you're sick, Sarah! The flu that's going around right now is a nasty one - praying you're feeling better soon! 



DH and I have finally shared with our church home group that we are TTC. I was hesitant at first because we are the only couple in our group with no children. It was a surprise to me when we went to share it that he had already let the beans spill at his Men's Fraternity group that morning. I guess the more people praying for us, the better, but I really didn't want a TON of people to know. No need to add the pressure of, "So... you two have any announcements, yet?!" to the mix. 

I've been feeling really discouraged about myself recently, but having a good cry this morning and having DH pray over me has helped a lot. It's a good thing I ran myself dry of tears early because we found out our "firstborn" (almsot-8 y/o boxer dog) has metastatic lymphoma this afternoon. 

Oh goodness, don't I sound like a ball of sunshine?! :roll: On a positive note, this evening DH was named head baseball coach for the team he's been assistant coaching for the past 2 years. I'm looking forward to getting a "Mrs Coach" jacket!


----------



## VGibs

beckysprayer said:


> Thanks for the prayers everyone. I'm trying to hold onto hope, but I think this little one will be going to heaven too. :cry: I've had brown bleeding since the first spotting. It's brown, but enough that I need to wear something so it's probably only a matter of time. :cry:

I would hurry to a Dr and see what they think. Sometimes bleeds like that are caused by a variety of things. It's so hard to feel what you are feeling. The fear and the desperation. But just keep in mind that the Lord is good and always has a plan.


----------



## Godsjewel

QueenKingfish said:


> So sorry to hear you're sick, Sarah! The flu that's going around right now is a nasty one - praying you're feeling better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I have finally shared with our church home group that we are TTC. I was hesitant at first because we are the only couple in our group with no children. It was a surprise to me when we went to share it that he had already let the beans spill at his Men's Fraternity group that morning. I guess the more people praying for us, the better, but I really didn't want a TON of people to know. No need to add the pressure of, "So... you two have any announcements, yet?!" to the mix.
> 
> I've been feeling really discouraged about myself recently, but having a good cry this morning and having DH pray over me has helped a lot. It's a good thing I ran myself dry of tears early because we found out our "firstborn" (almsot-8 y/o boxer dog) has metastatic lymphoma this afternoon.
> 
> Oh goodness, don't I sound like a ball of sunshine?! :roll: On a positive note, this evening DH was named head baseball coach for the team he's been assistant coaching for the past 2 years. I'm looking forward to getting a "Mrs Coach" jacket!

Thank you for your prayers...I'm feeling so much better now. I just have a little cough and runny nose, nothing I can't handle :thumbup:

Wow! It's a huge step coming forward and sharing your ttc journey with others. I pray that they remain sensitive to you both during this time and that you won't get all those questions we dread. I hope they take this knowledge about you and bring you both up in prayer.

You have a boxer too?!? I'm so sorry to hear that, it's so hard to go through things, even with pets...they become like family. How did you find out about the lymphoma? Were there any symptoms?

Yay for positive notes :haha: My husband used to coach high school girls basketball, and I loved going to the games and watching him in action. Yes, get that jacket and wear it with pride :winkwink:


----------



## Godsjewel

You are AMAZING...yes, you!

When someone comes on here to post about a bad situation going on, or because they are feeling down and having a bad day, you immediately take the time to post a message to help bring encouragement to them and lift their spirit. 

It fills my heart with joy to know such amazing women that have a heart of compassion towards others. Know that God sees your good deeds and no good thing will He withhold from those who walk uprightly.

Therefore encourage one another and build one another up, just as you are doing. 1 Thessalonians 5:11 

Not neglecting to meet together, as is the habit of some, but encouraging one another, and all the more as you see the Day drawing near. Hebrews 10:25

To speak a word in due time, is like apples of gold on beds of silver. Proverbs 25:11


----------



## Godsjewel

Most of you know I went to see the Obstetrics Physician who deals with high blood pressure yesterday, and this is what happened

As soon as I got to the place, I tried to just relax and enjoy the scenery outside the window, but nope..didn't work. So they weighed me and did my BP and that darn BP machine at the Doctor's office got the best of me...lol! My BP was 145/89. They directed me towards the doctors office and had me wait for the doc to come in. All of a sudden, my hands started to feel all clammy and I started to get nervous...I mean, this guy has the power right now to say, "We should probably wait for you to do IVF until we make sure your BP is consistently in the normal range." We discussed my medical history and he believes it's mainly passed from my family, but there are things I could do to help it...eat right, exercise..etc. He looked at my labs and previous medical records and said other than infertility, endometriosis and high blood pressure...I'm pretty healthy (gold star for me)

He said the medication I'm on is good, but there is a better one for when I become pregnant, I told him, "Yes, I like what you said..when you become pregnant" He said he sees nothing in my history that could prevent a pregnancy or me moving forward in this process....Can I get an AMEN?!?:happydance: He asked me when I wanted to start the IVF process and I said...NOW! hahaha! Then I had to share what the Lord did for us, so I told him God blessed hubby and I with this opportunity of having great insurance coverage and he was amazed, he said that was GREAT coverage. I want to be sure to always give God the glory for what He has done.

I told him I wanted to start right away since I've been waiting over 5 years and he said, "no problem, I'm going to fax over the clearance paperwork to your physician right now" WOOHOO!!! :wohoo:

So guess who called the IVF clinic this morning and scheduled her next appointment??? THIS GIRL!!!

I go in for a IVF cycle review on the 29th.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Most of you know I went to see the Obstetrics Physician who deals with high blood pressure yesterday, and this is what happened
> 
> As soon as I got to the place, I tried to just relax and enjoy the scenery outside the window, but nope..didn't work. So they weighed me and did my BP and that darn BP machine at the Doctor's office got the best of me...lol! My BP was 145/89. They directed me towards the doctors office and had me wait for the doc to come in. All of a sudden, my hands started to feel all clammy and I started to get nervous...I mean, this guy has the power right now to say, "We should probably wait for you to do IVF until we make sure your BP is consistently in the normal range." We discussed my medical history and he believes it's mainly passed from my family, but there are things I could do to help it...eat right, exercise..etc. He looked at my labs and previous medical records and said other than infertility, endometriosis and high blood pressure...I'm pretty healthy (gold star for me)
> 
> He said the medication I'm on is good, but there is a better one for when I become pregnant, I told him, "Yes, I like what you said..when you become pregnant" He said he sees nothing in my history that could prevent a pregnancy or me moving forward in this process....Can I get an AMEN?!?:happydance: He asked me when I wanted to start the IVF process and I said...NOW! hahaha! Then I had to share what the Lord did for us, so I told him God blessed hubby and I with this opportunity of having great insurance coverage and he was amazed, he said that was GREAT coverage. I want to be sure to always give God the glory for what He has done.
> 
> I told him I wanted to start right away since I've been waiting over 5 years and he said, "no problem, I'm going to fax over the clearance paperwork to your physician right now" WOOHOO!!! :wohoo:
> 
> So guess who called the IVF clinic this morning and scheduled her next appointment??? THIS GIRL!!!
> 
> I go in for a IVF cycle review on the 29th.

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Praise God!! WHOO HOO!! That's less than a week! Dun dun dun... :haha: I'm so excited for you!


----------



## BRK06

QueenKingfish said:


> So sorry to hear you're sick, Sarah! The flu that's going around right now is a nasty one - praying you're feeling better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I have finally shared with our church home group that we are TTC. I was hesitant at first because we are the only couple in our group with no children. It was a surprise to me when we went to share it that he had already let the beans spill at his Men's Fraternity group that morning. I guess the more people praying for us, the better, but I really didn't want a TON of people to know. No need to add the pressure of, "So... you two have any announcements, yet?!" to the mix.
> 
> I've been feeling really discouraged about myself recently, but having a good cry this morning and having DH pray over me has helped a lot. It's a good thing I ran myself dry of tears early because we found out our "firstborn" (almsot-8 y/o boxer dog) has metastatic lymphoma this afternoon.
> 
> Oh goodness, don't I sound like a ball of sunshine?! :roll: On a positive note, this evening DH was named head baseball coach for the team he's been assistant coaching for the past 2 years. I'm looking forward to getting a "Mrs Coach" jacket!

Congrats Mrs. Coach! ;) Definitely get the jacket! 

I'm very sorry to hear about your fur baby :cry: Is there anything they can do?

The extra prayers from your group can't hurt, but I hope they take into consideration that questions like that are painful and frustrating and not ask them. Seems like my catch phrase of late is, "when we know, you'll know!" :haha:

Hang in there, Hon. Seems like you are going through a "Job time" right now, but, like Job, God will bring you through it with double blessings on the other side :hugs:


----------



## SlimBrit

Godsjewel said:


> Most of you know I went to see the Obstetrics Physician who deals with high blood pressure yesterday, and this is what happened
> 
> As soon as I got to the place, I tried to just relax and enjoy the scenery outside the window, but nope..didn't work. So they weighed me and did my BP and that darn BP machine at the Doctor's office got the best of me...lol! My BP was 145/89. They directed me towards the doctors office and had me wait for the doc to come in. All of a sudden, my hands started to feel all clammy and I started to get nervous...I mean, this guy has the power right now to say, "We should probably wait for you to do IVF until we make sure your BP is consistently in the normal range." We discussed my medical history and he believes it's mainly passed from my family, but there are things I could do to help it...eat right, exercise..etc. He looked at my labs and previous medical records and said other than infertility, endometriosis and high blood pressure...I'm pretty healthy (gold star for me)
> 
> He said the medication I'm on is good, but there is a better one for when I become pregnant, I told him, "Yes, I like what you said..when you become pregnant" He said he sees nothing in my history that could prevent a pregnancy or me moving forward in this process....Can I get an AMEN?!?:happydance: He asked me when I wanted to start the IVF process and I said...NOW! hahaha! Then I had to share what the Lord did for us, so I told him God blessed hubby and I with this opportunity of having great insurance coverage and he was amazed, he said that was GREAT coverage. I want to be sure to always give God the glory for what He has done.
> 
> I told him I wanted to start right away since I've been waiting over 5 years and he said, "no problem, I'm going to fax over the clearance paperwork to your physician right now" WOOHOO!!! :wohoo:
> 
> So guess who called the IVF clinic this morning and scheduled her next appointment??? THIS GIRL!!!
> 
> I go in for a IVF cycle review on the 29th.


Oh my goodness Sarah, I can't tell you how full of joy I am right now! My heart was pounding while I was reading this, and thank God for the doctors He has placed in your path. Oh Sarah, I'm so happy! Praise God! All the glory be to God for this blessing! :wohoo:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm so excited for you to be moving forward in the process GJ! Only a matter of time now.

Queen, I'm so sorry about pup. I know it's hard and they are definitely family...I have three of my own, one of which has the auto-immune disease where he toenails fall off. That's nothing compared to cancer, but I understand...I was freaking when I thought it was just a broken toenail. Hopefully he's not in any pain.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> Most of you know I went to see the Obstetrics Physician who deals with high blood pressure yesterday, and this is what happened
> 
> As soon as I got to the place, I tried to just relax and enjoy the scenery outside the window, but nope..didn't work. So they weighed me and did my BP and that darn BP machine at the Doctor's office got the best of me...lol! My BP was 145/89. They directed me towards the doctors office and had me wait for the doc to come in. All of a sudden, my hands started to feel all clammy and I started to get nervous...I mean, this guy has the power right now to say, "We should probably wait for you to do IVF until we make sure your BP is consistently in the normal range." We discussed my medical history and he believes it's mainly passed from my family, but there are things I could do to help it...eat right, exercise..etc. He looked at my labs and previous medical records and said other than infertility, endometriosis and high blood pressure...I'm pretty healthy (gold star for me)
> 
> He said the medication I'm on is good, but there is a better one for when I become pregnant, I told him, "Yes, I like what you said..when you become pregnant" He said he sees nothing in my history that could prevent a pregnancy or me moving forward in this process....Can I get an AMEN?!?:happydance: He asked me when I wanted to start the IVF process and I said...NOW! hahaha! Then I had to share what the Lord did for us, so I told him God blessed hubby and I with this opportunity of having great insurance coverage and he was amazed, he said that was GREAT coverage. I want to be sure to always give God the glory for what He has done.
> 
> I told him I wanted to start right away since I've been waiting over 5 years and he said, "no problem, I'm going to fax over the clearance paperwork to your physician right now" WOOHOO!!! :wohoo:
> 
> So guess who called the IVF clinic this morning and scheduled her next appointment??? THIS GIRL!!!
> 
> I go in for a IVF cycle review on the 29th.

AMEN!!! :happydance: Praise God!!! This is exactly what I wanted to hear regarding your appointment. God is so good! I'm so glad that you got to share your testimony with the doctor. :thumbup:


----------



## HisGrace

Becky - You are in my prayers. Don't give up on God. I have been where you are and I now how hard it is, but it's not always bad news. We are all praying for you.

Sarah - :happydance: Praise God! That was quick. Can't wait to hear the rest of your testimony.


----------



## VGibs

Sarah - WOW! So what is an IVF review??? I'm fairly clueless as to what goes on with IVF.

I was thinking of you ladies this morning. As I shower in the morning I listen to Joyce Meyer. This morning she said something that struck me completely by surprise. "Love hurts. But it's worth it." I though about it a minute and kind of had a moment of "Love isn't supposed to hurt." But then I thought about it more. And I thought of how much we love our partners and those of us who have loved our little babies that have been sent back to heaven. And how our hearts ache when we get one more BFN....all of those painful, heart hurting moments are brought about by our supreme love and desire to have children. We already love and cherish the little ones we haven't conceived yet, and the tiny babies we will someday see again. Love does hurt.


----------



## me222

Becky- praying for you. What's happening??? Hugs. 

Sarah- thanking God for this opportunity He has given you and for your amazing witness to your dr! wow!!!:) Thanks for being a great example to the rest of us!!! Praying for a child for you and for each of you on here as well as thanking God for the children God has already provided some of you. 

AF came on Tuesday night. I had a bit of a cry just before as it hurts. My closest friend told me last night about a woman she knew who knows someone who just got pregnant after ttc for 13 years. My friend talked about how hard that must've been for this woman. I just nodded politely while hurting deep inside. My friend doesn't know we've been ttc for 2 years. But, perhaps God used her to encourage me to not give up? I don't know. God's will is perfect and I need to trust Him. That doesn't mean I don't have to deny my feelings. Yes, I hurt and I cry out to Jesus- He can handle our complaints, our hurts. He loves us and His will is perfect. 

Many hugs to all of you as we all struggle through this journey. May God be glorified in our suffering as well as in our joys.


----------



## beckysprayer

Godsjewel said:


> Most of you know I went to see the Obstetrics Physician who deals with high blood pressure yesterday, and this is what happened
> 
> As soon as I got to the place, I tried to just relax and enjoy the scenery outside the window, but nope..didn't work. So they weighed me and did my BP and that darn BP machine at the Doctor's office got the best of me...lol! My BP was 145/89. They directed me towards the doctors office and had me wait for the doc to come in. All of a sudden, my hands started to feel all clammy and I started to get nervous...I mean, this guy has the power right now to say, "We should probably wait for you to do IVF until we make sure your BP is consistently in the normal range." We discussed my medical history and he believes it's mainly passed from my family, but there are things I could do to help it...eat right, exercise..etc. He looked at my labs and previous medical records and said other than infertility, endometriosis and high blood pressure...I'm pretty healthy (gold star for me)
> 
> He said the medication I'm on is good, but there is a better one for when I become pregnant, I told him, "Yes, I like what you said..when you become pregnant" He said he sees nothing in my history that could prevent a pregnancy or me moving forward in this process....Can I get an AMEN?!?:happydance: He asked me when I wanted to start the IVF process and I said...NOW! hahaha! Then I had to share what the Lord did for us, so I told him God blessed hubby and I with this opportunity of having great insurance coverage and he was amazed, he said that was GREAT coverage. I want to be sure to always give God the glory for what He has done.
> 
> I told him I wanted to start right away since I've been waiting over 5 years and he said, "no problem, I'm going to fax over the clearance paperwork to your physician right now" WOOHOO!!! :wohoo:
> 
> So guess who called the IVF clinic this morning and scheduled her next appointment??? THIS GIRL!!!
> 
> I go in for a IVF cycle review on the 29th.

:happydance: I'm so happy for you! This is wonderful news and I cannot wait to hear how the next steps go. And they scheduled you in so soon! God is so good. And I'm sure He is please and honored that you give Him the glory whenever possible. You are a true role model for us! 



QueenKingfish said:


> So sorry to hear you're sick, Sarah! The flu that's going around right now is a nasty one - praying you're feeling better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I have finally shared with our church home group that we are TTC. I was hesitant at first because we are the only couple in our group with no children. It was a surprise to me when we went to share it that he had already let the beans spill at his Men's Fraternity group that morning. I guess the more people praying for us, the better, but I really didn't want a TON of people to know. No need to add the pressure of, "So... you two have any announcements, yet?!" to the mix.
> 
> I've been feeling really discouraged about myself recently, but having a good cry this morning and having DH pray over me has helped a lot. It's a good thing I ran myself dry of tears early because we found out our "firstborn" (almsot-8 y/o boxer dog) has metastatic lymphoma this afternoon.
> 
> Oh goodness, don't I sound like a ball of sunshine?! :roll: On a positive note, this evening DH was named head baseball coach for the team he's been assistant coaching for the past 2 years. I'm looking forward to getting a "Mrs Coach" jacket!

I'm so sorry to hear about your beloved dog. I found out my cat has cancer a few months ago, but he has been doing alright with the medication. I cried so much when I found out, fur babies are such a special part of our lives. Can the vet do anything for you dog or is it an aggressive cancer? 

And that is exciting about your husband being named head coach. Soon you will have a little slugger of your own! :thumbup:


----------



## beckysprayer

me222 said:


> Becky- praying for you. What's happening??? Hugs.
> 
> Sarah- thanking God for this opportunity He has given you and for your amazing witness to your dr! wow!!!:) Thanks for being a great example to the rest of us!!! Praying for a child for you and for each of you on here as well as thanking God for the children God has already provided some of you.
> 
> AF came on Tuesday night. I had a bit of a cry just before as it hurts. My closest friend told me last night about a woman she knew who knows someone who just got pregnant after ttc for 13 years. My friend talked about how hard that must've been for this woman. I just nodded politely while hurting deep inside. My friend doesn't know we've been ttc for 2 years. But, perhaps God used her to encourage me to not give up? I don't know. God's will is perfect and I need to trust Him. That doesn't mean I don't have to deny my feelings. Yes, I hurt and I cry out to Jesus- He can handle our complaints, our hurts. He loves us and His will is perfect.
> 
> Many hugs to all of you as we all struggle through this journey. May God be glorified in our suffering as well as in our joys.

I'm so sorry AF came for you. :hugs: That is always one of the worst days, but it just means you are one month closer to holding your little one.

AFM, I had that one bout of brown blood yesterday and then another light brown spot this afternoon. It's still just brown and not a whole lot so I am really trying to remain optimistic. I tend to be a huge worrywart so that's easier said than done for me, but I can truly feel all of your prayers so thank you VERY much. It definitely means a lot to me. I've been feeling terribly nauseated still so that gives me some hope. Sounds weird to be happy over such a thing, but we find hope in the smallest of things!

Thanks so much for all of your prayers and kind words. It helps more than you know! :hugs:


----------



## LoveandSeven

Hello there ladies,

I'm wondering if any of you can help me come to some sort of conclusion concerning my situation..

My Fiance and I happily found out we were expecting in December, after months of trying for our first bub. I went through a tough few weeks of bad cramping and spotting which frightened me so much that I didn't want to get out of bed for days on end. Only for us to lose our precious baby on the 14th of January through m/c at close to 8 weeks. 

Being absolutely heartbroken, we then came to find out that my younger sister in law who lives with us, and already has a one year old, is once again pregnant. And she too, was around 8 weeks along last time they checked. 

Knowing that everything in our life happens for a reason that God intended, I ask you lovely women, what do you believe my lesson will be now? I really don't know how I will handle watching her belly grow at the rate that mine was going to grow, watching her baby be born into the world, very close to when mine was going to be born.. I'm trying to figure out why I will be tortured seeing these things right in front of me? That way I can at least have something in my mind that says the entire process is worth it somehow. :cry:


----------



## Godsjewel

LoveandSeven said:


> Hello there ladies,
> 
> I'm wondering if any of you can help me come to some sort of conclusion concerning my situation..
> 
> My Fiance and I happily found out we were expecting in December, after months of trying for our first bub. I went through a tough few weeks of bad cramping and spotting which frightened me so much that I didn't want to get out of bed for days on end. Only for us to lose our precious baby on the 14th of January through m/c at close to 8 weeks.
> 
> Being absolutely heartbroken, we then came to find out that my younger sister in law who lives with us, and already has a one year old, is once again pregnant. And she too, was around 8 weeks along last time they checked.
> 
> Knowing that everything in our life happens for a reason that God intended, I ask you lovely women, what do you believe my lesson will be now? I really don't know how I will handle watching her belly grow at the rate that mine was going to grow, watching her baby be born into the world, very close to when mine was going to be born.. I'm trying to figure out why I will be tortured seeing these things right in front of me? That way I can at least have something in my mind that says the entire process is worth it somehow. :cry:

First of all, I&#8217;m very sorry to hear about your angel, I can&#8217;t even imagine the pain and heartache you felt going through that time in your life.

Believe me when I say, God is good and He will NEVER leave you or forsake you and wants nothing more than to comfort you with His love and peace. I don&#8217;t have all the answers, but I do know that when we go through various trials, God wants nothing more than for us to put our trust in Him. You may not see what you are going through now to be helpful to you, but God sees the bigger picture. We never know what is just around the corner, it may be that God has something else planned for you at this time. 

This all leads to my favorite scripture that has helped me through so much&#8230;.

All things work together for good, to those who love God and are called according to His purpose. Romans 8:28

Maybe during this time you and your Fiance can focus on each other and getting ready for your wedding day. I know that can be an exciting time in a girl&#8217;s life and will also help take your mind off your current situation.


----------



## Godsjewel

The hand of the LORD was upon me, and He brought me out by the Spirit of the LORD and set me down in the middle of the valley; and it was full of bones. He caused me to pass among them round about, and behold, there were very many on the surface of the valley; and lo, they were very dry.

He said to me, "Son of man, can these bones live?" And I answered, "O Lord GOD, You know."

Again He said to me, "Prophesy over these bones and say to them, 'O dry bones, hear the word of the LORD.'

Thus says the Lord GOD to these bones, 'Behold, I will cause breath to enter you that you may come to life. I will put sinews on you, make flesh grow back on you, cover you with skin and put breath in you that you may come alive; and you will know that I am the LORD.'"

Ezekiel 37:1-5

Has infertility dried up the joy in your life so that you feel like nothing more than a pile of dry bones? Im not talking about just feeling tired of the struggle. Not just heartsick when you walk into a room of women talking about their labor pains. Im talking about a jumbled mess of remains of formerly alive, vibrant people! Not people who could be revived with a glass of water, or even those who had recently passed away, but those whose lifeless bodies have baked in the hot, dry sun so long that they had decomposed into nothing more than a pile of dry bones.

Are you dry bones? Avoid people? Dont read your Bible? Have you stopped praying? Have you seen your spiritual life become like a pile of dry bones as youve trudged the journey of infertility for too many years?

If so, I have good news for you. Dry bones are beginning to rattle! The breath of God still blows in the Valley of Dry Bones. 

In this vision, Ezekiel begins to hear rattling. The dead, dry bones are beginning to come together as flesh and skin begin to cover them once again. The breath of God blew on them and these dead, dry bodies sprung to life again. God raised them up and created an exceedingly great army of those whose heartaches had diminished them to nothing more than a valley full of very dead, very dry bones.

Why would God have allowed the people in this vision to die, dry up and clutter a valley with such morbid décor? If He was going to bring them back to life anyway, why would He allow them to die in the first place? Why would He allow infertility in your life? Why not lead these peopleand youon a holy detour around the tragedy that obviously befell them?

The answer is found in 37:13: Then you will know that I am the LORD, when I have opened your graves and caused you to come up out of your graves, My people.

God can raise you up from the devastation of infertility, breathe His Spirit into you and cause you to be a part of an exceedingly great army. You didnt realize it, but you are actually in basic training. Imagine how infertility can be part of the testimony of your life. A child born after an impossible medical diagnosis is give to his/her mother is testament that God is the giver of life. A childless couple thriving despite the unmet desire for a child demonstrates unflinching faith in an unseen God. This valley you find yourself in today is a chapter in the story of you. Your life can be encouragement to those who travel down infertility path behind you.

Trust God in this valley. Trust that He will restore life to dead, dry bones. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## BRK06

"Now faith is confidence in what we hope for and assurance about what we do not see." Hebrews 11:1 (NIV)

Last year I had emergency surgery on my ears. And while the pain went away, there is still a really loud, constant ringing in my left ear.

Because of this ringing, I've had many sleepless nights. But one night in particular proved to be more than I thought I could handle. The screeching in my ear reached an all time high and not even medication helped. My throat tightened as frustration of this situation threatened to spill out in a million tears. I could feel myself slipping over a terrifying edge ... that edge where hopelessness steps into the moment and you feel too weak to resist it.

I whispered, "I'm slipping God. I can't stand this another minute. Much less five more minutes. Or five more hours. Seriously God. I can't. I'm trying to be brave. I've begged for Your healing. And I truly believe You are healing me. But I'm freaking out. And I'm so sorry if 'freaking' is a bad word  I'm still on the fence about that one. But God, I feel myself falling and I can't figure out what to grab onto."

This is where faith gets awfully messy, isn't it?

Faith.

Most days, I'm like a little kid on the swing going higher and higher without fear. I know the swing will hold me. I know the chains are secure. I'm bold. Assured. Confident.

That night though, I was terrified of the swing. The chains felt more like unraveling threads with a screaming me dangling at the end. My faith felt small.

But my faith was right in front of me. And when one falls, out of instinct they grab onto whatever is right in front of them.

And I just want you to know that even small faith is completely able to hold you. It held me that night. Through the minutes and hours I didn't think I could press on.

I started recounting all the ways God made sure my faith was front and center for this slip. I thought about the ways I'd seen His hand even in the previous days.

Recounting His faithfulness secured the chains. Showed me I wasn't dangling by a thread out on my own.

One of those ways was discovering my husband's sound machine is a gift. That crazy sound machine has aggravated the stink out of me for years. But when put on the rain setting, it helps soothe the screeching in my ear.

Without having told my pastor about my ear, he sent me a text saying he was praying for me and God had put 1 Kings 18:41-46 on his heart.

And what are those verses about?

Rain. The sound of a heavy rain.

A rain that happens in between two vastly different displays of faith in Elijah's life. One minute he's swinging with great faith so bold and secure he calls fire down from heaven.

Then only a few verses later he's dangling by a thread as he runs and hides in a cave.

The Lord comes to Elijah in a gentle whisper and shows him what to do at the end of that thread. "Go back the way you came." (1 Kings 19:15a NIV)

God was saying, "Backtrack and remember all the places I've been faithful in your life. And know with assurance. And boldness. And confidence. I AM. I AM the same faithful God."

So, I let these words slip into my soul. I turn up the sound of rain. I grab onto my faith right in front of me. And discover, I am held by the great I AM. I guess I just wanted to be that friend today who reminds you, no matter what you're going through  the same is true for you.

Dear Lord, thank You for being so faithful, even when it feels like things are slipping away. Help me today as I let Your promises and truth sink deep into my heart. In Jesus' Name, Amen.

Power Verse:
1 Samuel 12:24, "But be sure to fear the Lord and serve Him faithfully with all your heart; consider what great things He has done for you." (NIV)

-Lysa TerKeurst


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey Becky I just wanted to pop in and let you know that there are six or seven ladies in the small group that I'm in that have been spotting or straight up bleed almost the whole time since finding out that they are pregnant. Almost all of them are in second tri now or are gonna be in a week or so. They have beautiful scans of their babies and have heard or seen the heartbeat. It could be as simple as an irritated cervix or an infection of some kind. I would try really hard not to worry. ( I know you can try all you want but its probably not gonna happen) But just wanted to give you some hope that its not necessarily worst case scenario. Also just remember that the Lord loves you and that sweet little angle of yours. God Bless, I pray everything works out great for you and you have that little baby in your arms soon.


----------



## musiegirl

"The LORD is good to those whose hope is in him, to the one who seeks him;"

Lamentations 3:25

I struggle with this every day. Seeking HIM above all else of this world. At this moment, I am so consumed with becoming pregnant and bringing our lonesome duo into a wonderful family that I forget He needs to become my daily consumption! I'm glad to know there is encouragement to be found with other ladies who are going through the same struggle! :)


----------



## Godsjewel

musiegirl said:


> "The LORD is good to those whose hope is in him, to the one who seeks him;"
> 
> Lamentations 3:25
> 
> I struggle with this every day. Seeking HIM above all else of this world. At this moment, I am so consumed with becoming pregnant and bringing our lonesome duo into a wonderful family that I forget He needs to become my daily consumption! I'm glad to know there is encouragement to be found with other ladies who are going through the same struggle! :)

Welcome :hugs: So glad you've joined us!

Yes, it's crazy how many things in our daily lives can distract us from seeking Him. He is wonderful and faithful no matter what our circumstances.


----------



## VGibs

LoveandSeven said:


> Hello there ladies,
> 
> I'm wondering if any of you can help me come to some sort of conclusion concerning my situation..
> 
> My Fiance and I happily found out we were expecting in December, after months of trying for our first bub. I went through a tough few weeks of bad cramping and spotting which frightened me so much that I didn't want to get out of bed for days on end. Only for us to lose our precious baby on the 14th of January through m/c at close to 8 weeks.
> 
> Being absolutely heartbroken, we then came to find out that my younger sister in law who lives with us, and already has a one year old, is once again pregnant. And she too, was around 8 weeks along last time they checked.
> 
> Knowing that everything in our life happens for a reason that God intended, I ask you lovely women, what do you believe my lesson will be now? I really don't know how I will handle watching her belly grow at the rate that mine was going to grow, watching her baby be born into the world, very close to when mine was going to be born.. I'm trying to figure out why I will be tortured seeing these things right in front of me? That way I can at least have something in my mind that says the entire process is worth it somehow. :cry:

I don't know how much help I can be...but I was on the opposite side of this kind of situation. My SIL *whom I don't speak to anymore* got pregnant with a married man. She smoked, had unprotected sex with random men, did drugs, and drank alcohol while she was pregnant. Her baby was stillborn one week before his due date. Needless to say, her family was devastated. And when I became pregnant they completely distanced themselves from me. They wanted nothing to do with me. They said that it hurt to bad when they lost Baby P and they didn't want to get "attached" to my baby. And didn't want to get their hopes up. I felt like I was being punished for the way their daughter had acted during her pregnancy and I was suffering her mistakes. Not only that but she would sob every time she saw me and would cry uncontrollably every time anyone asked her about my pregnancy. So I felt like no one was allowed to talk about my baby in case her feelings were hurt. It put a huge rift in our family and caused a lot of hurt and heartache. I just wanted people to be happy and excited for us. 

I know in my heart that you would never treat your SIL the way that I was treated. But always keep in mind that despite your pain and grief, that baby will be a part of your family. And love doesn't divide, it multiplies. And when you do become pregnant again you will have someone to give you advice, and always have someone on hand to ask questions. I'm not sure what your lesson may be, but I know you will find out soon.


----------



## HisGrace

Becky - So glad you are feeling better. I experienced the same spotting as you. The only difference is I didn't have the reassuring morning sickness. I accepted that I would miscarry and began praying that God would give me strength to deal with another miscarriage. I was in total shock when I went in for my ultrasound and saw a beating heart. I have a bump buddy that had spotting too. Her doctor said it was basically a pocket of old blood was trapped in her cervix (he described the cervix like a toilet paper roll sealed at both ends only a lot smaller) that needed to eventually work its way out. I believe that's what I had and I continued to spot until I was 14weeks. Being pregnant after a miscarriage is so scary and when things aren't perfect it gets even scarier but God has us covered. Regardless of the outcome He will comfort us. I believe all is well with you and your precious baby.


----------



## xxx_faithful

LoveandSeven said:


> Hello there ladies,
> 
> I'm wondering if any of you can help me come to some sort of conclusion concerning my situation..
> 
> My Fiance and I happily found out we were expecting in December, after months of trying for our first bub. I went through a tough few weeks of bad cramping and spotting which frightened me so much that I didn't want to get out of bed for days on end. Only for us to lose our precious baby on the 14th of January through m/c at close to 8 weeks.
> 
> Being absolutely heartbroken, we then came to find out that my younger sister in law who lives with us, and already has a one year old, is once again pregnant. And she too, was around 8 weeks along last time they checked.
> 
> Knowing that everything in our life happens for a reason that God intended, I ask you lovely women, what do you believe my lesson will be now? I really don't know how I will handle watching her belly grow at the rate that mine was going to grow, watching her baby be born into the world, very close to when mine was going to be born.. I'm trying to figure out why I will be tortured seeing these things right in front of me? That way I can at least have something in my mind that says the entire process is worth it somehow. :cry:



I just felt like the Lord spoke these words to me, 'If i put you in a comfortable situation, i would expect you to feel comfortable. But it is when i put you in a challenging, that i want to see you rise.'

So often we feel that when we are placed in situations that are in our ability to handle, we are able to conquer the mission, to pass the test. But that is far from where God wants us to stay. Unfortunately we live in a world that is unjust, that is unfair and sometimes we have no choice but to stand, be the strong person we don't feel inside and stride ahead. Our heart and mind may not necessarily be inspired to be brave and to show happiness to those around us, but soon enough, God sees that we are trying, and allows our body to catch up with our mind, so that we are intentionally doing good in his eyes.

Now i'm not speaking from someone who hasn't got a clue what your going through, infact the situation you are enduring was infact mine mid last year... 

My SIL (as lovely as she can be) found out we were pregnant at the same time as her (she announced it alot sooner then we did) and it wasnt long before she told me exactly how she felt about our pregnancy. 'I should of waited a year until she had all the attention' 'I should of pre-warned her that we were trying' 'She wanted to be the only person in the family with a baby' etc. It did more then hurt, i was heartbroken. We miscarried a week later.

I'm not a quick learner, I learnt the hard way. I told my husband we couldn't see them anymore, had endless amount of arguments, i couldnt deal with the loss. I put our m/c before my SIL, before my marriage, and before God. I had nothing else left emotionally, that one day i went to her house and left my bitterness at her door. 

I was that determined to rid my body of resentment i did everything my heart did not want to do. 
- I looked after her baby during the night the first week she was born 
- (Im a child's photographer as a second job) so i took her post baby photo's inc her maternity
- I prepare meals for throughout the weeks after the birth

Everything i didnt want to do, i did. For the grace of God. I knew the more i pressed on, the more resentment left my body and i was able to deal with my grief, knowing 'This was a difficult situation for me, God wanted me to *rise above it'*

I pray that God will use you during your pain, that you will break through the hurt of seeing her belly grow & watching her progress. So that you will be able to see what yGod has in store for you, knowing heartedly that he is looking out for you, even if you do not feel or see it.

XXX :flower:


----------



## beckysprayer

LoveandSeven said:


> Hello there ladies,
> 
> I'm wondering if any of you can help me come to some sort of conclusion concerning my situation..
> 
> My Fiance and I happily found out we were expecting in December, after months of trying for our first bub. I went through a tough few weeks of bad cramping and spotting which frightened me so much that I didn't want to get out of bed for days on end. Only for us to lose our precious baby on the 14th of January through m/c at close to 8 weeks.
> 
> Being absolutely heartbroken, we then came to find out that my younger sister in law who lives with us, and already has a one year old, is once again pregnant. And she too, was around 8 weeks along last time they checked.
> 
> Knowing that everything in our life happens for a reason that God intended, I ask you lovely women, what do you believe my lesson will be now? I really don't know how I will handle watching her belly grow at the rate that mine was going to grow, watching her baby be born into the world, very close to when mine was going to be born.. I'm trying to figure out why I will be tortured seeing these things right in front of me? That way I can at least have something in my mind that says the entire process is worth it somehow. :cry:

I'm so sorry to hear this! :hugs: I had a miscarriage recently and know just how painful it is. Time is the only thing that will heal the pain and the Lord will help you through this time showing you His love every step of the way. I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better now, but know that your Father loves you very much and that I am praying for you.


----------



## beckysprayer

I am feeling much better and definitely more optimistic today and I know that is because of you wonderful ladies. Your prayers and stories really helped. I even called and made my first doctor's appointment, which I was putting off in case the worst happened. It's not for another three weeks(!), but I feel safe in the Lord's hands. :thumbup:

I had another thing of spotting today, but it was lighter in color and there was less of it. The weird part is this happens at the same time every day, how strange! I think like HisGrace mentioned maybe there was a pocket of blood trapped and walking around for lunch helped it get loose. That's my story anyway :haha:


----------



## QueenKingfish

Thanks for your prayers and kind words, ladies! Our Maximus seems to be going downhill quickly. From what I can gather from DH & my human medical knowledge, physical exams of Max several times a day, and reading I've done, we are looking at aggressive Stage V metastatic lymphoma. 

For the past few weeks, his appetite has waned - we thought he was eating stuff when he was outside (both of our dogs tend to eat anything we have planted back there). He's really lethargic, been drinking excessively (and the requisite frequent urination to go along with it), had a couple bouts of vomitting last week, the lymphnodes in his neck, his right ear and in the "pit" of one of his arms are all swollen to the size of golf balls or larger and he has tumors popping up all over his body - this morning's new find was one 4cm long on top of his spine. There are a couple different treatment options, but with it being this far progressed, they would just be delaying the inevitable at a cost we really can't afford - especially when we're revamping the budget for our little slugger who will soon be on the way.

I've got a great family friend who has offered to cremate him free of charge when we put him down. We also put the call in today to our vet to get his advice on if that time should be sooner, while he's not in pain yet, rather than later (He and his wife just got a 4-week-old foster baby - it may take him a day to get back to us haha).

Though this "Job Time" (LOVE THAT TERM!) is super crappy, I see God's glory in all of this. I just have to keep that in mind. I also have to keep in mind that I'll be with Donald Duck in 2 weeks and have my Mrs. Coach jacket a couple weeks after that! :happydance:


Sarah - Check your boxer for lumps every now and again, apparently they're VERY prone to lymphoma, but if caught early it's very treatable. YAY FOR AGREEMENTS AND APPOINTMENS!!!! PRAISE GOD!

Becky - Hallelujah! I'm so glad your little bean is sticking!


----------



## No Doubt

Becky so glad to hear you're feeling better!

Queen, sorry your pup is going downhill so fast. We want all the time in the world with them and when something comes so quickly I know it's hard to take in. If it helps any, a coworker of mine has rotts which are prone to cancer and she's had to put a couple down in the past. She always puts them down before the pain sets in so they don't suffer too much. I know it's hard, but something to consider. I think I would do the same. If treatment won't help, you don't him suffering for nothing. How old is he?


----------



## Godsjewel

He heals the brokenhearted and binds up their wounds.
Psalm 147:3

It is an unfortunate reality that when an infertile woman finally conceives, only to have the much-desired baby is lost to miscarriage or stillbirth, the devastation of her heart defies description. The heartbreak is often misunderstood, and consolation comes in well-meaning but inappropriate condolences such as Oh honey, youre young! You can always have another one!

Surely there is no sorrow so great as the death of a baby. You cannot believe that what started out as the most wonderful, exciting experience of your life has left you heart-sick and confounded. If you are at the point of falling apart, may I suggest a soft landing spot? As you fall, fall into the arms of God. They're loving arms, strong enough to hold you and they'll catch you every single time! 

If anyone has ever known what it feels like to lose a child to death, God knows. Remember that His Child died too! God, the Father, stood heavy hearted on the precipice of Glory and watched as His Baby died. He understands when your heart cries out that your baby didnt deserve to dieHis didnt either. 

God knows your heartache. He understands your fear. He stands ready to bring peace and healing to you. This same God, this grieving Father, loves you, will bear the burden of your grief, and will lovingly bind your wounds. If you feel that no one understands your hurt and your pain, cry out to God. 

He understands. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## QueenKingfish

No Doubt said:


> Queen, sorry your pup is going downhill so fast. We want all the time in the world with them and when something comes so quickly I know it's hard to take in. If it helps any, a coworker of mine has rotts which are prone to cancer and she's had to put a couple down in the past. She always puts them down before the pain sets in so they don't suffer too much. I know it's hard, but something to consider. I think I would do the same. If treatment won't help, you don't him suffering for nothing. How old is he?

He's 8, which is in the later years for boxers. Just got back from the vet. Biopsy confirmed our fears. We took the option of putting him on prednisone, which will put him into a remission for 3-6 months, giving him a chance to gain some weight back, for the lymphnodes to shrink a bit (allowing him to bark & do his happy howl again) and help him feel like his old self until the time comes to put him down. We were prepared to put him down in the next week if the news was any worse, but thankfully we can put that off until we get back from vacation and don't have to worry about our sweet house sitter having to deal with an incredibly sick dog while we're gone. 

Thanks so much for all of the encouragement and prayers, ladies! :hugs: This situation has been a nice escape from my mind being so intently focused on babies and pregnancy. I had some spotting yesterday (CD 9) which is really unusual. Thinking it may have been some leftover from AF knocked loose from BD - but at first I was tripping out thinking I'd O'd early or O'd again really late in my last cycle and was implanting. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## No Doubt

Glad to here of a good outcome queen. That will give you guys more time with him and hopefully he can get back to himself and enjoy this time!


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi All!

I don't usually get on here on the weekends, but just wanted to let you know I'm thinking about you and praying for you.

Hope you are all enjoying this beautiful day the Lord has made :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

I had an AMAZING God moment today!!!!! So we went to our new church last week and as always I was looking for a "sign". One of the songs we sang was one of my favorites "Days of Elijah". And also "Blessed be Your Name" I was so overwhelmed by the music choice and the fact that those songs made me feel so connected to my previous church. I took it for a small nudge from God saying "Look. I can show you connection somewhere else." So all this week I have been listening to Casting Crown's "Jesus Friend of Sinner's" over and over and over again. GUESS WHAT THEY PLAYED THIS WEEK? I was just awestruck! It was so hard not to well up and cry! I was so happy to have such a great clear sign! AMEN!


----------



## DBZ34

LoveandSeven said:


> Hello there ladies,
> 
> I'm wondering if any of you can help me come to some sort of conclusion concerning my situation..
> 
> My Fiance and I happily found out we were expecting in December, after months of trying for our first bub. I went through a tough few weeks of bad cramping and spotting which frightened me so much that I didn't want to get out of bed for days on end. Only for us to lose our precious baby on the 14th of January through m/c at close to 8 weeks.
> 
> Being absolutely heartbroken, we then came to find out that my younger sister in law who lives with us, and already has a one year old, is once again pregnant. And she too, was around 8 weeks along last time they checked.
> 
> Knowing that everything in our life happens for a reason that God intended, I ask you lovely women, what do you believe my lesson will be now? I really don't know how I will handle watching her belly grow at the rate that mine was going to grow, watching her baby be born into the world, very close to when mine was going to be born.. I'm trying to figure out why I will be tortured seeing these things right in front of me? That way I can at least have something in my mind that says the entire process is worth it somehow. :cry:

:hugs: LoveandSeven...Get ready for a long post.

I was in your position about a year ago and it was the hardest thing I have experienced while TTC. Not only did I lose my angel, but two weeks later I found out that my SIL was pregnant by a man she has serious doubts about. Accidentally. An oops baby. She was going to have the first grandchild and I felt like she was usurping my place in line. I was married. I waited until we were settled and stable...and yet, here she was, doing everything wrong and ending up in the place I had dreamed of for months, years even. Maybe if she was TTC, I could have prepared myself, but without warning, it hit me like a ton of bricks. And it hurt. 

I was angry. I was indignant. I wanted to shout my rage to the heavens because I couldn't tell anyone on earth how I was feeling. DH didn't understand why I couldn't be happy for his sister. When she called to tell us, I burst into tears. DH wanted me to speak to her and I ran off and locked myself in the bathroom. I can't even tell you how often we argued about it. He couldn't understand how I felt and I couldn't understand why he was being so calloused and pig-headed about it. Why couldn't he understand my pain? I asked myself that so many times.

My heart was broken. 

I had to watch her belly grow...to hear about appointments and scans. She did all the things that I had been looking forward to doing and was deprived of. She had pictures of my DH rubbing her belly when all I wanted was one, just one, of my own. 

And then, my due date rolled around. It was terrible. I wallowed. I wasn't my usual cheery positive self, I was depressed. I didn't realize just how badly this had affected me until then. I looked back and saw that I had been depressed for 8 months and just didn't know it at the time. All those negative feelings, the negative reactions I had to pregnant people and facebook announcements...everything about me was different and I didn't like it. I realized just how negative towards life I had been and I decided to change my outlook.

I focused on the positive things in my life instead of what I didn't have. I have been so so very blessed. I'm alive! I have a loving and wonderful DH to try and make a baby with! I have a job and a roof over my head! I could be so much worse off. And so, I counted my blessings and tried to be more positive about life. I couldn't see then what I see now, but it was only the grace of God that got me through that time.

My SIL gave birth to beautiful baby girl and I dreaded seeing her. To look at her and think that my angel should be that size, that age. But this Christmas, I met my 2 month old niece for the first time and it was magical. I love that little girl so much. I didn't think I'd be able to, but there is much more room in my heart than I gave it credit for. And it didn't hurt. I thought it would be painful...but it wasn't. I held her, I played with her, I talked to her so often..and she smiled at me when I entered the room. I have plans to be her favourite aunt. ;) 

What got me through it? Prayer. When I felt like giving up, I prayed. And those long months TTCing without success after my m/c...I prayed. Lean on God through this tough time. He will get you through it and once you're on the other side, you'll realize that it's not for nothing. That your testimony will be that much more powerful when you tell of your rainbow baby and how you struggled. You will appreciate that rainbow so much more when it's growing in your belly....and you will have something to share when a woman comes in feeling so so low about her situation. 

I am so much more positive now for going through that. 21 cycles and no baby yet, but I've got a song in my heart and my faith in God to help me when it gets tough. And I know that my positivity can help others. My struggles have a purpose. There's a reason I'm still hanging around BnB. And one day, I will have a child of my own. I believe that deep deep down in my heart. I will love that child so very much, much more than I can imagine, because I've had to go through so much to have him. 

I don't know what lesson you will learn during this trial. But, we are here for you. We will support you and help lift you up when you are feeling down. I'm so glad you've come here. I hope you find BnB and this thread as wonderful and supportive as I have. 

Don't think of it as being tortured. You need to re-frame it in your mind. The way you think of your SIL's pregnancy will affect how you feel in your life. Don't let negativity rule you. 

But, I think that by going through this, your joy will be increased tenfold when you get that BFP. I pray it won't be long in coming. :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

During a period of time prior to my marriage when I was trying to flaunt my independence, I decided I could handle everything entirely on my own. I was moving from one apartment to another and would not allow anyone to help me load furniture. I was going to load the glass top of my kitchen table into the back seat of my small Honda Accord and take it to my new apartment--all by myself. I carried it down a flight of stairs and made it to the parking lot, but when I got to my car, I realized the door was locked. I propped the glass table top on my foot to dig my keys out of my pocket, and was quite proud of my progress thus far. I got my door unlocked and began to gently slide the huge piece of glass into the back seat when everything--including the glass--fell apart. Apparently, I bumped the edge of the glass on the inside of the door frame at the just the right--or just the wrong--angle and CRRRRACK!!!!!!! The huge piece of glass split right down the middle. The oval shaped table top immediately became two gigantic shards of glass and one sliced the inside of my right wrist open like a hot knife through a stick of butter. The parking lot mustve looked like a crime scene to the apartment dwellers who came home later that evening as there was broken glass and pools of blood everywhere! (In an odd twist, I was working as a counselor in a psychiatric hospital at the time and had to conduct counseling sessions with my wrist bandaged. It took a great deal of explanation at work before I was allowed to do my job.)

Many years have passed since my stubborn encounter with foolishness and glass table tops, yet I still carry a scar on the inside of my right wrist. It has faded with time, but it is still there. Sometimes when I notice that scar, I laugh a little when I remember how silly it was of me to not allow anyone to help me. Sometimes I remember how awkward it was to try to explain the injury to my employer. Nevertheless, no matter what I remember when I see the scar, I always know the wound is healed. 

There is no doubt your infertility has caused scars. Some may be physical scars from surgeries youve endured in an attempt to correct the failures of a faulty reproductive system. The more painful wounds are the invisible ones--the scars on your wounded heart. Maybe some scars are old, some are more recent. Does your heart bear the scars of hurtful words, spoken out of ignorance, but injuring just the same? Another birthday without a baby cuts like a knife. Baby shower invitations make scars like paper cuts across the surface of your heart. Perhaps your scars run deeper. Have your heart and soul been wounded by the loss of your precious baby? What do you remember when you see the scars infertility has tattooed on your heart?

The Bible is an amazing love story to each of us who has ever felt the sting of baby hunger. It is the Word of a God who fully understands what it feels like to want a child to come into His family. He also understands what the death of a child feels like. Remember, His Child died too. If you are nursing wounds today, and you carry scars from infertilitys hand, please allow me the privilege of sharing a couple of passages of Scriptures with you. Psalm 34:18 says The LORD is near to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit. If you are hurting because your womb and nursery remain silent, know that God is near. When you feel you will collapse under the weight of an empty cradle, envision the God of the universe rushing to your side to bear the weight for you . Psalm 147:3 says He (the Lord) heals the brokenhearted and binds up their wounds. If you feel wounded by infertility today, know that the Lord is working to bind your wounds. The Great Physician takes His place at your bedside to brush away your tears and bind your wounds. Even if you cannot sense His presence, God promises to be near to you, ever working, ever binding the wounds, ever healing the hurts of His child.

Theres an interesting thing about scars. When you look at them, what do you see? You can see a scar as a reminder that youve been wounded, or you can see them as a reminder that youve been healed. You can remember the hurt and the pain of the injury that caused the scar, or you can remember the healing and the restoration youve experienced. How will you choose to look at the scars of infertility? Will you choose to remember all the hurtful days and nights when tears flooded your face and your arms were achingly empty, or will you choose to remember that God Himself walked beside you through each and every experience? Will you choose to allow infertility to cause a chasm to grow between you and God, or will you choose to allow this difficult season to be the catalyst for a stronger relationship between you and the One who truly understands the hurts your heart carries? Your scars can be a magnificent vehicle for your testimony of healing to another who comes behind you bearing similar scars. 

What will you remember when you view your scars? 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Traveler

Hello Everyone!
I'm no longer MIA!

Sorry for vanishing... had a couple crazy weeks, and then my laparoscopy.

I haven't had time yet to read through everything that's been going on, but I promise I will. I want to be in the loop!

But quickly, I have a question for any of you who have been through a lap.

I am on day 4 of recovery, and everything has been going great. My incisions look fine, swelling has gone down, pain level is tolerable with ibuprofen only. However, this morning I woke up feeling absolutely wretched. Weak, shaky, short of breath, waaaay nauseated and dizzy with a headache. My heart even felt a little fast. I had a low-grade fever.

Called my dr, and spoke with the nurse. She said she'd pass the info on to the doctor. It's now after-hours and I still haven't heard from them... 

Should I be concerned that there is an infection? My mom is freaking me out telling me that I should call the hospital. I don't want to over-react.

My husband brought me some ginger medicine for the nausea and I feel a little more stable. I actually am even a tiny bit hungry...

Just looking for a little reassurance and direction. 

Thanks, and hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Godsjewel

Traveler said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I'm no longer MIA!
> 
> Sorry for vanishing... had a couple crazy weeks, and then my laparoscopy.
> 
> I haven't had time yet to read through everything that's been going on, but I promise I will. I want to be in the loop!
> 
> But quickly, I have a question for any of you who have been through a lap.
> 
> I am on day 4 of recovery, and everything has been going great. My incisions look fine, swelling has gone down, pain level is tolerable with ibuprofen only. However, this morning I woke up feeling absolutely wretched. Weak, shaky, short of breath, waaaay nauseated and dizzy with a headache. My heart even felt a little fast. I had a low-grade fever.
> 
> Called my dr, and spoke with the nurse. She said she'd pass the info on to the doctor. It's now after-hours and I still haven't heard from them...
> 
> Should I be concerned that there is an infection? My mom is freaking me out telling me that I should call the hospital. I don't want to over-react.
> 
> My husband brought me some ginger medicine for the nausea and I feel a little more stable. I actually am even a tiny bit hungry...
> 
> Just looking for a little reassurance and direction.
> 
> Thanks, and hope you're all doing well!

I had 2 laps and never felt like you are feeling, I would agree with mom and call the hospital. Better to be safe and make sure it's not something serious. Praying that everything turns out ok :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

When you pass through the waters, I will be with you;

And the rivers, they shall not overflow you.

When you walk through the fire, you shall not be burned,

Nor shall the flame scorch you.

For I am the LORD your God,

The Holy One of Israel, your Savior; 

Isaiah 43:2-3



As Christians, I think we somehow believe that we should be immune to experiencing problems, trials, or tragedylike infertility. The bible tells us that these trials shape us, refine our character, discipline us, and strengthen our faith. I believe true peace comes not in the absence of trials, but in knowing (heart knowledge vs. head knowledge) God will carry us through and knowing He is with us every step of the way. The only way to know this is to walk through fire and water with Him. 


Through my journey with infertility, I imagine myself walking through a river or a lake with water up to my neck. The water has not overflowed; its not over my head. However, any body of water with a current moving through it can be hard to navigate by foot. It gets harder and harder to keep my feet on the bottom and control where I want to go. At some point I must make a choice: either pick up my feet and relax, and let the current carry me downstream, or continue to struggle and fight my own way downstream. The Lord has promised us He will be with us and the waters will not overtake or overflow us. The waters are sometimes deep, have a swift current, or even rocks or other obstacles. However, if we give up control, we will pass through safely. I believe water trials are a test of our faith. 


When I face the inevitable decisions entangled in the infertility journey, I often imagine Im in a burning forest. The path may be clearly marked but all I can see for miles around are flames, smoke, and smoldering embers. The only way to get through is one step at a time. Im hot and sweaty. My nose and throat sting from the smoke. Im tired and thirsty. Visibility is limited. I have a choice: I can give up and quit because I cant see where Im going, and the journey is too hard, or I can press on forward, one step at a time. The Lord again has promised us that He will be with us. We may not get burned, but well feel the heat. We may not get scorched, but well smell the smoke. We must press on if we are to get out of this burning forest. I believe Fire trials are a test of endurance. 


God is with us during our fire and water trials, even the trials involving the creation of our families. We need to accept the fact that we may get wet and feel the heat. But we will not drown or get burned. God is sovereign. When I get through these trials, my hope is that Ill be changed more into Christs image and my character more like His. 

Jamie Hymel


----------



## Godsjewel

My friend who has gone through IVF and is now about 13 weeks along with twins, just had some brown spotting this morning and is a little worried. 

I'm asking that you take a second to bring her before the Lord in prayer, that God would give her peace of mind and comfort her through this.

Thank You! :flower:


----------



## Traveler

I had 2 laps and never felt like you are feeling, I would agree with mom and call the hospital. Better to be safe and make sure it's not something serious. Praying that everything turns out ok :hugs:[/QUOTE]



It was a stomach bug. :( Bad timing... but glad to know it wasn't infection.
Thanks for the help. We ended up calling the on-call doctor. It helped me rest at least. Praying for your friend!


----------



## VGibs

Godsjewel said:


> My friend who has gone through IVF and is now about 13 weeks along with twins, just had some brown spotting this morning and is a little worried.
> 
> I'm asking that you take a second to bring her before the Lord in prayer, that God would give her peace of mind and comfort her through this.
> 
> Thank You! :flower:

I have said a quiet little prayer. You might want to tell her that spotting with twins is quite common.


----------



## Godsjewel

Thanks for your prayers! My friend just messaged me to let me know everything is wonderful and her babies are nice and healthy.


----------



## VGibs

Praise The Lord!


----------



## SlimBrit

Godsjewel said:


> Thanks for your prayers! My friend just messaged me to let me know everything is wonderful and her babies are nice and healthy.

Yes! Praise God! He will bring her through this pregnancy. Be encouraged! :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Getting away for a few days was a good idea. Ever since their weekend getaways to the beach in the early days of their marriage, this secluded shore had been therapy for Rileys wounded soul. She so needed its respite now!

She had always been so strong. Where had all her strength gone now that she needed more than ever before? Through every challenge life had presented, shed stood firm. The pressures of college, competing against older, more experienced coworkers for career advancements, even the ups and downs of her relationship with Jake as they moved from a dating relationship toward the permanency of marriage. In every situation she had faced, if she tried hard enough, if she studied hard enough, if she fought hard enough she could get what she wanted. Nothing had made her feel as helpless as their inability to conceive. Infertility had ripped every modicum of control out of her hands. She had done all she knew to do. She had gone to doctors. She had taken care of her body and nothing worked. She had prayed more than she ever had in her life, studied her bible more and even fasted. Still no baby. She was beginning to wonder if God even cared. 

She felt Jakes strong arms slip around her waist as she leaned against the railing of the weathered pier. They stood silently for several minutes watching a young child play along the shoreline with his sailboat, as each wondered if theyd ever experience such with their own offspring. A crash of waves sent the young boys treasure flailing about the waves as he was helpless to retrieve it. Successive waves sent the vessel further and further away from the young captain, as his salty tears added to the oceans volume. Soon the tiny ship was lost and the frustrated boy sat down on the sand and cried. 

I understand, little guy, Riley softly whispered. I understand. 

*************************************************************************************

Perhaps one of the more difficult aspects of infertility is the feeling of loss of control. We like knowing that if we work hard enough, if we plan meticulously enough, if we pay close enough attention to details, things will work out the way we want. We all had our ideas of how our lives would pan out--finish school, find a good job and a wonderful spouse, become financially stable and have a baby! Everything went according to plan until you realized pregnancy would not come easily. Then, like a childs toy being tossed about in the oceans current, everything went unmercifully out of control!

Perhaps you feel much like Jesus disciples did on the Sea of Galilee. A massive storm was howling and threatening to take their lives. Water was pouring over the sides of their boats and these experienced sailors were beginning to panic. They were doing everything they had ever been taught to do to survive a storm and nothing was working. Talk about feeling out of control! But there was good news! Jesus was on board! Surely He would help! Their lives flashed before their eyes as they noticed a mind-boggling and confusing site--Jesus was snoring! Their lives and their ship were spinning out of control and the Son of God decided it was a good time to take a nap?!? 

Fear-gripped men grabbed the Savior of the world and with panicked voices cried Do You not care that we perish? In other words, Get up, Jesus!!!!! Help me out here! They couldnt understand why Jesus seemed so unconcerned when their lives seemed so out of control!

It wasnt that Jesus didnt care about their problem. Jesus knew that their storm wasnt out of control. It just wasnt in their control. Mark 4:39 says And He got up and rebuked the wind and said to the sea, "Hush, be still." And the wind died down and it became perfectly calm. With only a word from the Word, the storm died and the sailors lived. The problem that terrified them was never for one moment more powerful than the Savior who snored through the waves. Jesus was so confident that He was in full, total and loving control of the storm that He laid His head down and slept. 

Do you realize that even in the most tumultuous moments of your infertility storm, your problem is never really out of control? Its just that its not in your control. Jesus has never once lost control of your problem. He remains in full, total and loving control of your storm. He knows what youre going through and He knows just how--and just when--to speak the word and bring peace and calm. Trust Him through the winds and waves. Trust Him through all the ups and downs. And hang on! Its a wild ride!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi Ladies!

I had my IVF cycle review yesterday and Im so happy to finally be starting this 2 month journey. The coordinator gave me a sample calendar of what I will be doing during these next couple of months and it was very overwhelming to say the least :wacko:

It all starts off with AF arriving, hopefully my last one for the next 9 months :thumbup:

Here is what is going to be happening in the next 6 weeks

	Start birth control pills on CD 3 for 3 weeks
	Go in with hubby to sign IVF consents
	baseline ultrasound and order medication
	injection training
	start Lupron
	pre-stimulation ultrasound and blood test
	reduce lupron and continue daily until instructed to stop
	start follistim and menopur
	blood test and ultrasounds 3-5 appointments in one week
	hcg injection
	retrieval
	start progesterone
	embryo transfer
	post retrieval visit
	blood test for pregnancy

So based on the sample calendar she put together for me, we are looking at receiving a BFP around April 2nd :winkwink:

It seems like so far away, but Im sure it will go by fastwell Im really hoping it does.


----------



## VGibs

Hello ladies...

I was a little bit nervous to say this but I got my :bfp: 2 days ago. 

I have always been very fertile and it has caused me some issues in the past with women who had infertility problems. I didn't want to hurt anyone's feelings. 

I hope you can find it in your hearts to pray for me and my husband and our little miracle as we have had previous miscarriages and are always worried about that.


----------



## No Doubt

GJ what a busy schedule! Bit I'm so glad that you are moving through the process and things are going smoothly. So excited for you!

Congrats Gibs! I'll be praying you and hubbs and tour tiny miracle to be!


----------



## SlimBrit

Sarah, I don't know what half of those words mean, but I'm so excited because it all sounds good! I'll be waiting to hear about this soon, I'm interested in what it's like!


Gibs, no one here would ever want to stop you from telling us how God has blessed you. I am more than happy for you and can't wait to hear about your first ultrasound with baby Gibs! We'll definitely be praying for the fulfillment of your miracle. :)


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> I was a little bit nervous to say this but I got my :bfp: 2 days ago.
> 
> I have always been very fertile and it has caused me some issues in the past with women who had infertility problems. I didn't want to hurt anyone's feelings.
> 
> I hope you can find it in your hearts to pray for me and my husband and our little miracle as we have had previous miscarriages and are always worried about that.

Congrats! woohoo!!! Anytime there is a pregnancy, it's a miracle :hugs: 

Thank you Jesus for blessing my sis with her heart's desire, I ask that you help comfort her mind and bring her peace through this pregnancy. I pray that the baby develops with no problems and will grow to become healthy and strong. In your precious name I pray...AMEN!


----------



## Godsjewel

What an amazing example Hannah gives to the woman desperate for a child! Just as you would give anything to conceive and give birth to a healthy, full-term baby, Hannah also pleaded with God for a child. Surely you will see yourself in her sorrow. Make it a goal to see yourself in Hannahs worship.

We see a portrait of persistence in Hannah. 1 Samuel 1:7 tells us that as Hannahs great effort to become a mother dragged on year after year, so did Hannahs determination to worship God. It happened year after year, as often as she went up to the house of the LORD Hannah kept going to worship. She didnt decide that her battle was so intense that she had to hide herself in the confines of her home. She kept going to worship year after infertile year.

We also learn that Hannah was not only a persistent worshipper, but she was also a persistent pray-er. 1 Samuel 1:12 says Now it came about as she continued praying before the LORD God didnt answer her prayer the first time she prayed, so she kept praying. When Gods answer was a silent not now, Hannah kept on praying. When she was accused of being drunk due to her grief, she kept on praying. Hannah just simply kept on praying.

If you have seen yourself in Hannahs tears, find yourself in Hannahs persistent worship and prayer. Even after God blessed Hannah with the child she had begged for for so many years, her persistence in prayer and worship continued. Compare the first and second chapters of 1 Samuel. In chapter one, we see Hannah begging God for a child. In chapter two, we see Hannahs song of thanksgiving for Gods gift of Samuel. Notice anything? How many verses in chapter one are devoted to Hannah asking God for a child? 3 (1 Samuel 1:10-12). Now look at chapter 2. How many verses are devoted to Hannah praising God for His gift of a child? 10! (1 Samuel 2:1-10) Her praises far outnumbered her petitions! If you go back to chapter one, youll even witness her worship in the midst of her heartache and her praise spilling forth before Samuel was weaned. Hannah never forgot to give praise and worship to the God who had closed her womb!

Worship God through your tears. Dont forget to invite Him to your celebrations. May the story of Hannahs persistent prayer and worship inspire you through the good days and the bad.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## HisGrace

VGibs said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> I was a little bit nervous to say this but I got my :bfp: 2 days ago.
> 
> I have always been very fertile and it has caused me some issues in the past with women who had infertility problems. I didn't want to hurt anyone's feelings.
> 
> I hope you can find it in your hearts to pray for me and my husband and our little miracle as we have had previous miscarriages and are always worried about that.

Congratulations!!! Praise God! :happydance:


----------



## PrincessBree

O.my gosh Sarah so awesome all that is happening and all how God is doing it !May the 2nd April be your day for a miracle you shall be like Sarah in the Bible and many nations shall come from. You xx 

Vgibs :) :) we celebrate with you hunni your womb is blessed we pray the Lord will give you a very sticky bean xx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Oh my goodness Sarah I cannot express how happy I am for you. You are so close to that miracle that I know God has waiting for you. You have been such an inspiration to many, You so deserve everything that God has planned for you.

Congrates on the :bfp:!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Congratulations Virginia! May you be blessed with a happy and heathy pregnancy and child!


----------



## faith77

VGibs said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> I was a little bit nervous to say this but I got my :bfp: 2 days ago.
> 
> I have always been very fertile and it has caused me some issues in the past with women who had infertility problems. I didn't want to hurt anyone's feelings.
> 
> I hope you can find it in your hearts to pray for me and my husband and our little miracle as we have had previous miscarriages and are always worried about that.

To God be the glory VGibs :wohoo:. I'm soo happy for you, congratulations :)!!! 

Please keep in touch on this thread so we know how to pray. We're all for rejoicing with those who rejoice :).

Hugs and blessings your way,
Faith xx


----------



## faith77

Godsjewel said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I had my IVF cycle review yesterday and Im so happy to finally be starting this 2 month journey. The coordinator gave me a sample calendar of what I will be doing during these next couple of months and it was very overwhelming to say the least :wacko:
> 
> It all starts off with AF arriving, hopefully my last one for the next 9 months :thumbup:
> 
> Here is what is going to be happening in the next 6 weeks
> 
> 	Start birth control pills on CD 3 for 3 weeks
> 	Go in with hubby to sign IVF consents
> 	baseline ultrasound and order medication
> 	injection training
> 	start Lupron
> 	pre-stimulation ultrasound and blood test
> 	reduce lupron and continue daily until instructed to stop
> 	start follistim and menopur
> 	blood test and ultrasounds 3-5 appointments in one week
> 	hcg injection
> 	retrieval
> 	start progesterone
> 	embryo transfer
> 	post retrieval visit
> 	blood test for pregnancy
> 
> So based on the sample calendar she put together for me, we are looking at receiving a BFP around April 2nd :winkwink:
> 
> It seems like so far away, but Im sure it will go by fastwell Im really hoping it does.

Dear Sara,

I praise God for you as you walk on this path. I do admit I'm not familiar with the tasks/deeds listed above, however I know how to count down to the April 2nd :wohoo:. I know I don't post often but I felt I had to say that I pray the Lord's goodness and mercy be right behind you as you embark on this phase.

In His Grip,
Faith xx


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I had my IVF cycle review yesterday and Im so happy to finally be starting this 2 month journey. The coordinator gave me a sample calendar of what I will be doing during these next couple of months and it was very overwhelming to say the least :wacko:
> 
> It all starts off with AF arriving, hopefully my last one for the next 9 months :thumbup:
> 
> Here is what is going to be happening in the next 6 weeks
> 
> 	Start birth control pills on CD 3 for 3 weeks
> 	Go in with hubby to sign IVF consents
> 	baseline ultrasound and order medication
> 	injection training
> 	start Lupron
> 	pre-stimulation ultrasound and blood test
> 	reduce lupron and continue daily until instructed to stop
> 	start follistim and menopur
> 	blood test and ultrasounds 3-5 appointments in one week
> 	hcg injection
> 	retrieval
> 	start progesterone
> 	embryo transfer
> 	post retrieval visit
> 	blood test for pregnancy
> 
> So based on the sample calendar she put together for me, we are looking at receiving a BFP around April 2nd :winkwink:
> 
> It seems like so far away, but Im sure it will go by fastwell Im really hoping it does.


Thankyou Jesus for building such strength in Sarah & her equally important husband :hugs: (hehe) 
May you grant her the qualities she needs to see her through. Remind her daily how brave she is, and what an encourager she is in faith. Let others be drawn to her, as she continues being an inspiration.

Bless her womb ..
Bless her womb ...
Bless her womb ....

As i reflect on these powerful words, 2 things come to mind.

Firstly i ask for you to bless her womb so you are able to plant your miracle wonder within. Allow the IVF process to go smooth, her body to be relaxed, and it may not have worked so peacefully in the past but i pray right now that she will ENJOY making this baby. Enjoy the process, the entire way through. Until you grant her, her desire.

And secondly to bless the life that will be created in her womb. Bless it daily, so the little one will have no shadow of a doubt that you are her Saviour, from the first moment into life.

xxx

:happydance:


----------



## xxx_faithful

I would like to share with you just a recent revelation God has put on my heart. 

Recently I realised I had been so troubled over matters that did not bring glory to God. Oh how we often overlook the littlest things that bring us our true happiness. God revealed his simplistic nature to me. Our inner happiness is his greatest joy. God reminded me of the story in the bible of Martha & Mary {Luke 10:39-42}

My husband and I only a year ago purchased a relatively large home to bring our family up in, it had everything we needed and more some. 5 bedroom, 3 bathroom, 3 living rooms, cinema room, lap pool, it goes on. A house for life sort of decision. Until recently we woke up and both realised, we are not bringing glory to God because our attention had drifted away from him. We had become so fixed on impressions concerning our lifestyle, both being perfectionists, that we overshadowed what really mattered&#8230; spending time together, and knowing possessions /THINGS will eventually fade away. Despite my partner in a well paying career who does not mind working extra long hours due to the demand of his job, we decided we want to simplify our lives in order to enjoy it.

We had been fixed for so long giving attention to conceiving and trying for a baby, that when we became pregnant with a miracle baby after 2+ yrs, we then refocused our attention somewhere else, our house. Let me encourage you girls wherever your focus, your heart follows. We have to be quite careful what enters our lives, and how much emphasis we give it. Whether is be yourselves trying to conceive, or arguing over conceiving, or finally being blessed with a baby and worrying and not trusting God in keeping it. Replenish your minds from ill thoughts and focuses, and REFOCUS your attention back to God. So we are able to give glory to him in everything.

The thought has never made me feel happier. I want to be like Mary in the bible, not Martha. And Jesus answered and said to her, 'Martha, Martha, you are worried and troubled about many things. But one thing is needed, and Mary has chosen that good part, which will not be taken from her' " (Luke 10:39-42)

We plan to profit and move from our current home after baby is born, buy a smaller modest home, close to my husband's work so he is able to be home earlier. 


*Simplifying life*.

Those words are often referred to us as having to sacrifice something we love, something we enjoy. It is misconceived as depriving ourselves from luxuries, feeling less significant, and ultimately having less. That is somewhat of truth, to simplify life one must walk away, but what we're walking away from is less, of the things we thought we needed.

Too often we say we follow the simple man, that the very best things in life are free, but the moment we step back into our world, we continue exalting possessions that don't mean any more that they did yesterday. They hold no more value then the value we place over them. They do not define us, in contrast to many beliefs, they never have.

We should not be consumed of having larger items, a larger house, a larger mortgage. But to have only what we really need, when we need it. We should not spend our moments maintaing a life far greater then our capacity to enjoy them. 

We should use our moments to notice our partner, remember the reasons why we married them, and not what divides us. We should appreciate our health for all it's achieved, and not replenish thoughts of when it has let us down. We should spend our lives never de-cluttering, because if we aren't using it, then we should give it away. We should have no attachment to things of this world, as they are all but temporary to our stay here on earth. Lastly let us remember..

People buy things they don't need, with money they don't have, to impress people they don't like. Make a decision today, to recycle your thoughts, renew your appreciation and simplify your life.


----------



## Godsjewel

xxx_faithful said:


> Thankyou Jesus for building such strength in Sarah & her equally important husband :hugs: (hehe)
> May you grant her the qualities she needs to see her through. Remind her daily how brave she is, and what an encourager she is in faith. Let others be drawn to her, as she continues being an inspiration.
> 
> Bless her womb ..
> Bless her womb ...
> Bless her womb ....
> 
> As i reflect on these powerful words, 2 things come to mind.
> 
> Firstly i ask for you to bless her womb so you are able to plant your miracle wonder within. Allow the IVF process to go smooth, her body to be relaxed, and it may not have worked so peacefully in the past but i pray right now that she will ENJOY making this baby. Enjoy the process, the entire way through. Until you grant her, her desire.
> 
> And secondly to bless the life that will be created in her womb. Bless it daily, so the little one will have no shadow of a doubt that you are her Saviour, from the first moment into life.
> 
> xxx
> 
> :happydance:

Oh my sweet Bec!:flower: 

Thank you so much for thinking of me and for your prayers. It means the world to know I have such a wonderful friend that I can count on to encourage me and bring me and my family before the Lord in prayer. :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Imagine that there was a Modern Day Infertility Version of the Holy Bible. Perhaps the story of the Prodigal Son would read something like this

And Jesus said, A man had two daughters. The younger of them said to her father, Dad, I want my inheritance now instead of waiting until you die. So he divided his wealth between them.

Not many days later, the younger daughter gathered everything together and ran away from home. She lived a wild lifestyle, didnt honor God with her body, used every drug she could get her hands on, contracted various sexually transmitted diseases, and was totally irresponsible with every gift and blessing shed ever been given.

The younger daughter ran into hard times, was unable to support herself and decided to go home to Daddy.

Her Dad was thrilled to see her coming, no matter the condition she was in. As she got closer, he could see her expanding belly, yet noticed no wedding ring on her finger. I guess Im not the daughter you dreamed Id be, she said. He wrapped his arms around her, wiped her tears and began to make plans for the biggest baby shower ever thrown to welcome his first grandchild!

The older daughter drove in from working at the familys business. As she pulled in the driveway, she saw her Dad with a very pregnant, very undeserving sister. She wouldnt even get out of the car to approach her long lost sibling. Dad walked over and begged her to come embrace her sister. 

But Dad, for years now, Ive worked in your business, Ive balanced the books and stocked the shelves. Ive never told you no when youve asked me for overtime or asked me to work on holidays. Ive done everything youve asked of me, yet Ive not been blessed with a baby! My sister prostitutes herself and is granted the pregnancy that Ive always wanted and you bless her with a shower that you expect me to attend? When will you throw a shower for me?

As her tires squealed out of the driveway, the Father looked at his daughter and said, All that I have is yours.

Are you the older daughter? Perhaps you have watched countless undeserving women conceive and bear children that they dont want and dont care for, and youve wondered why. Why does God allow others to conceive, yet withholds blessings from you? Has God run out of miracles just as your number was coming up?

When you see others conceive, yet your home remains baby-free, dont let Satan convince you that Gods power is absent in your life. His blessing another person does not diminish His ability to bless you. Jesus Christ hasnt run out of power, and His love for you is still as powerful and strong as it was when He hung on Calvarys cross. He has blessings to bestow on you, no matter how He touches anothers life. Dont let jealousy destroy you in your waiting. 

Remember the words of the Father: All I have is yours.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## QueenKingfish

Miss a few days, miss a lot! :) 

Sarah (GJ)- How exciting! Praying for a smooth and successful IVF journey for you and your husband! 

Sarah (Traveler)- SO glad it wasn't an infection! Hope you're feeling much better. 

VGibs - CONGRATS on your BFP! :) What a blessing! Praying for a very happy and healthy 40 weeks for you and baby!


I O'd at CD 13 this month, which puts me at 4 DPO today and technically testable right before we leave on the trip, AF due 1/2 way through. If I don't get a :bfp: before we go, I guess I'll be packing the tests I picked up at Target the other day. On that subject, it was the first time I bought tests being excited instead of nervous. 

Have any of you seen the movie "Facing the Giants"? If not, I urge you to. The sub-plot in that movie is one of infertility in a Christian couple. The husband gets a word of inspiration in that movie that I have been leaning on a lot recently. 

[youtube]WAxwS8KyMQQ[/youtube]

I have been afraid to buy things, or put up the crib my sister gave us in the room we already have designated as a nursery. I've now thrown that out the window. I know God is going to send our rain. Now, I'm preparing our field.

Be blessed this weekend, Ladies!


----------



## Godsjewel

QueenKingfish said:


> Miss a few days, miss a lot! :)
> 
> Sarah (GJ)- How exciting! Praying for a smooth and successful IVF journey for you and your husband!
> 
> Sarah (Traveler)- SO glad it wasn't an infection! Hope you're feeling much better.
> 
> VGibs - CONGRATS on your BFP! :) What a blessing! Praying for a very happy and healthy 40 weeks for you and baby!
> 
> 
> I O'd at CD 13 this month, which puts me at 4 DPO today and technically testable right before we leave on the trip, AF due 1/2 way through. If I don't get a :bfp: before we go, I guess I'll be packing the tests I picked up at Target the other day. On that subject, it was the first time I bought tests being excited instead of nervous.
> 
> Have any of you seen the movie "Facing the Giants"? If not, I urge you to. The sub-plot in that movie is one of infertility in a Christian couple. The husband gets a word of inspiration in that movie that I have been leaning on a lot recently.
> 
> [youtube]WAxwS8KyMQQ[/youtube]
> 
> I have been afraid to buy things, or put up the crib my sister gave us in the room we already have designated as a nursery. I've now thrown that out the window. I know God is going to send our rain. Now, I'm preparing our field.
> 
> Be blessed this weekend, Ladies!

All I can say is WOW...Thank you so much for posting that, I believe we all needed to hear that. 

Funny thing is, I'm a couponer and have been seeing some great deals on baby stuff lately, but have been holding back on getting anything, just for the fear of it not really happening. Actually, there was one thing I really wanted to buy today, I went online to purchase it and went through the whole process of checking out but didn't press the "place my order" button yet, the page is still up on my internet. I guess God really does want me to put my faith in action. WOW!

***Update*** I just bought the baby item :)


----------



## VGibs

Good for you Sarah!!! 

I am having a "I'm pretty sure I am having a miscarriage." day. I don't know why I feel this way, it just happens to me. I spend every waking moment terrified of loosing the baby.


----------



## QueenKingfish

Sarah - Good for you! I took my own advice and got the onsie set DH loved from Costco. :) 

VGibs- I pray God's peace and comfort cover you today!


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> Good for you Sarah!!!
> 
> I am having a "I'm pretty sure I am having a miscarriage." day. I don't know why I feel this way, it just happens to me. I spend every waking moment terrified of loosing the baby.

I'm sorry sweetie, it's got to be hard to always stay positive during this crucial time. I pray Gods peace be upon you.


----------



## No Doubt

Sarah I'm so glad you bought your item! I have to say we started painting the nursery back in January of 2012, and I remember when we were buying the paint, the lady asked us what room it was for. I said it was for the nursery. She said oh, what are you having? I said I have no idea, they're not here yet...we're just getting ready. She did quite understand it, you could see it on her face, lol. But that's ok, cause I knew it would happen, which also meant I knew I had to prepare for it!

Gibs, I too pray for peace and comfort for you. I also pray that your faith takes over and pushes fear aside.


----------



## beckysprayer

VGibs said:


> Good for you Sarah!!!
> 
> I am having a "I'm pretty sure I am having a miscarriage." day. I don't know why I feel this way, it just happens to me. I spend every waking moment terrified of loosing the baby.

:hugs: I'm praying for you and your little one to be healthy and strong. Seek God's peace and know that all of us are praying for you two!



Godsjewel said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I had my IVF cycle review yesterday and Im so happy to finally be starting this 2 month journey. The coordinator gave me a sample calendar of what I will be doing during these next couple of months and it was very overwhelming to say the least :wacko:
> 
> It all starts off with AF arriving, hopefully my last one for the next 9 months :thumbup:
> 
> Here is what is going to be happening in the next 6 weeks
> 
> 	Start birth control pills on CD 3 for 3 weeks
> 	Go in with hubby to sign IVF consents
> 	baseline ultrasound and order medication
> 	injection training
> 	start Lupron
> 	pre-stimulation ultrasound and blood test
> 	reduce lupron and continue daily until instructed to stop
> 	start follistim and menopur
> 	blood test and ultrasounds 3-5 appointments in one week
> 	hcg injection
> 	retrieval
> 	start progesterone
> 	embryo transfer
> 	post retrieval visit
> 	blood test for pregnancy
> 
> So based on the sample calendar she put together for me, we are looking at receiving a BFP around April 2nd :winkwink:
> 
> It seems like so far away, but Im sure it will go by fastwell Im really hoping it does.

This is so exciting! The time will go by so quickly and April 2nd will be here before you know it. I can't wait! :happydance:

I thought I quoted more to reply, where did they all go? :dohh: Off to see who I missed commenting on...

AFM, everything is great and I thank you SO much for all of your prayers. The bleeding stopped awhile ago and I have been feeling God's peace. :thumbup: I'm sorry it took me so long to get on and update y'all, but I am so thankful for you girls!


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> This is so exciting! The time will go by so quickly and April 2nd will be here before you know it. I can't wait! :happydance:
> 
> I thought I quoted more to reply, where did they all go? :dohh: Off to see who I missed commenting on...
> 
> AFM, everything is great and I thank you SO much for all of your prayers. The bleeding stopped awhile ago and I have been feeling God's peace. :thumbup: I'm sorry it took me so long to get on and update y'all, but I am so thankful for you girls!

Yay :happydance: I've been thinking about you a lot and was hoping you would come on and share some wonderful news, and you sure did :winkwink:

Thank you Lord for touching my sister's body and protecting that precious baby that is growing in her belly.


----------



## Godsjewel

Hope you all are enjoying your day. We are having family over to watch the Super Bowl.

Go Niners!


----------



## ProfWife

I know I'm a little late in the thread, but can I join in? I am really in need of prayer and encouragement. 

We haven't been trying long, but we've had a lot of complicating factors. Travels, a very tense time with my parents that resolved thanks to a Christmas miracle (praise be to God...otherwise they were going to divorce after 41 years together), my mother undergoing testing for breast cancer (should get results tomorrow), my testing for possible PCOS (should get those results tomorrow, too), and our crazy schedules....it's been a few months full of lots of tears.

I feel like a failure since this has taken longer (granted, I may now have a medical diagnosis and a solvable issue...which would open the path in a different way, but would be welcome nonetheless) than we wanted. 

I just need all the encouragement I can find that I'm not alone, and all the prayers for God to open my womb for a healthy pregnancy and baby.


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> I know I'm a little late in the thread, but can I join in? I am really in need of prayer and encouragement.
> 
> We haven't been trying long, but we've had a lot of complicating factors. Travels, a very tense time with my parents that resolved thanks to a Christmas miracle (praise be to God...otherwise they were going to divorce after 41 years together), my mother undergoing testing for breast cancer (should get results tomorrow), my testing for possible PCOS (should get those results tomorrow, too), and our crazy schedules....it's been a few months full of lots of tears.
> 
> I feel like a failure since this has taken longer (granted, I may now have a medical diagnosis and a solvable issue...which would open the path in a different way, but would be welcome nonetheless) than we wanted.
> 
> I just need all the encouragement I can find that I'm not alone, and all the prayers for God to open my womb for a healthy pregnancy and baby.

First of all, welcome :hugs: My name is Sarah and it's never too late to join us.

Yay! So happy to hear about your Christmas Miracle...God is good!

I'm sorry to hear about you and your mom, I've known people who have gone through cancer, including my daughter. I actually came into her life a month after she was diagnosed with leukemia, she was only 3yrs old at that time. She is now 10 years old and is officially in remission. God is no respecter of person and the healing He brought to her, he can do the same for you and your mom.

We all know the baby hunger you feel and will be here to encourage you through this journey. God's timing is perfect and I pray that you are surrounded by His peace and comfort as we wait upon Him.

Praying and believing for God to do something good in your lives.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Godsjewel

I came that they may have life, and have it abundantly.
John 10:10

Rejoice in the Lord always; again I will say, rejoice!
Philippians 4:4

Once you discover that your desired pregnancy will be delayed, an amazing thing happens! People around you become stupid! They do stupid things like ask you to hand out the gifts at church on Mothers Day since you wont be participating. They make such stupid comments! Oh, the comments! I just think about my husband and the morning sickness starts! When you realize that you arent quite as fertile as the other branches of your family tree, youll find out within one weekend that your best friend, your co-worker and your sister-in-law are all pregnant! Your cousin gripes to you about how uncomfortable she is in her 37th week of pregnancy. Everyone is pregnant. Everyone but you.

Youre amazed at the apparent insensitivity of the fertile world. Youre amazed at the anger and jealousy taking root in your infertile heart. Relationships with people you have adored for an entire lifetime become strained. Their greatest source of joy has become a constant reminder of what you have so longed for yet cannot obtain. 

As you stand face to face with the issue of infertility, many choices are ripped away from you. The choice of when to have children, perhaps the choice of how many children to have, the choice of keeping your problem private. Other choices are so difficult. Do we consult a doctor? How far do we go with treatment? What do we give up to pay for medical treatment? Do we adopt? However, there is a crucial area where you do have the ultimate choice. Will I choose joy or will I allow infertility to dictate my mindset and the attitude of my heart? Christ came that we may have life and have it more abundantly. Were told to rejoice, and the writer is so adamant that we rejoice that he just has to repeat himselfAgain, I say rejoice! If youre feeling weak, the joy of the Lord is your strength. Our weaknesses showcase Christs ability to be our perfected strength. 

Does this mean that you should never cry or feel down? Absolutely not. Our Savior was a man full of emotions and the Bible even says He was acquainted with grief and bore our sorrows (Isaiah 53:4). It does mean that you can choose to let Christ carry those sorrows and choose the joy that runs deeper than simple situational happiness. Peace that is so strong and doesnt make sense considering your trial is yours for the taking. You can choose to accept the offer of abundant life provided by Jesus Christ Himself, or choose a life of despondency, jealousy and discouragement.

Easy? Not always. But the choice, my friend, is yours. 

Taken from Baby Hunger: Biblical Encouragement for Those Struggling with Infertility by Beth Forbus.


----------



## SlimBrit

ProfWife said:


> I know I'm a little late in the thread, but can I join in? I am really in need of prayer and encouragement.
> 
> We haven't been trying long, but we've had a lot of complicating factors. Travels, a very tense time with my parents that resolved thanks to a Christmas miracle (praise be to God...otherwise they were going to divorce after 41 years together), my mother undergoing testing for breast cancer (should get results tomorrow), my testing for possible PCOS (should get those results tomorrow, too), and our crazy schedules....it's been a few months full of lots of tears.
> 
> I feel like a failure since this has taken longer (granted, I may now have a medical diagnosis and a solvable issue...which would open the path in a different way, but would be welcome nonetheless) than we wanted.
> 
> I just need all the encouragement I can find that I'm not alone, and all the prayers for God to open my womb for a healthy pregnancy and baby.


Lord, thank You for these wonderful women that You have brought together to minister and testify to each other in Your name. Thank You for always comforting and healing us before we even know we need it. Our sister is going through some hard times right now Lord, and I pray that You comfort and heal her as we know You are able to. Cover her in peace, knowing that she can lean on You during this time. Quiet her mind's worries and fears, for we know that You will use what's happening now to bring glory to Your name. Bless her family, and bring them closer together in love and understanding, and may they never stop praying. Bless her womb, and prepare her body for the blessings that are to come. We thank You, we love You, and we ask and pray all these things in Jesus' name. Amen.


_Let your hope make you glad. Be patient in time of trouble and never stop praying._ Romans 12:12


----------



## Godsjewel

SlimBrit said:


> _Let your hope make you glad. Be patient in time of trouble and never stop praying._ Romans 12:12

SlimBrit....I see you have something to share with us???


----------



## ProfWife

Thank you ladies. My parents have both beaten cancer before. My mom survived colon cancer that she had less than a 10% chance of surviving back in the 80s. My dad survived lung cancer and the subsequent chemo and heart failures due to the weakening of his heart. We're a long string of medical miracles. 

She is a fighter. She lost two brothers to cancer and refuses to go down like that withiout giving it everything she has. We're still waiting to hear from the doctor. 

My labs are in and have been faxed to my doctor. So, I'm hoping they will call soon as well. 

Waiting is always the hardest part, isn't it, ladies?

Btw -I think congratulations are in order for SlimBrit based on the ticker in her sig! :-D


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Thank you ladies. My parents have both beaten cancer before. My mom survived colon cancer that she had less than a 10% chance of surviving back in the 80s. My dad survived lung cancer and the subsequent chemo and heart failures due to the weakening of his heart. We're a long string of medical miracles.
> 
> She is a fighter. She lost two brothers to cancer and refuses to go down like that withiout giving it everything she has. We're still waiting to hear from the doctor.
> 
> My labs are in and have been faxed to my doctor. So, I'm hoping they will call soon as well.
> 
> Waiting is always the hardest part, isn't it, ladies?
> 
> Btw -I think congratulations are in order for SlimBrit based on the ticker in her sig! :-D

:happydance: Woohoo!!! Go Momma! I'm glad she has a fighter mentality...that is an awesome testimony.

Hopefully they call you soon, because waiting is the hardest!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome ProfWife! So glad you are here with us.

Congrats Slimbrit! A H&H 9 months to you!

Ladies, I was really moved by the sermon my pastor gave yesterday. I did not go to church but listened to it online this morning and I think it's something that we all can relate to and even use in this very moment in some area of our lives. Bear with me as I'm doing this from memory and paraphrasing. Lord please let me get this message across.

Acts 27:42-44

42The soldiers planned to kill the prisoners to prevent any of them from swimming away and escaping. 43But the centurion wanted to spare Paul&#8217;s life and kept them from carrying out their plan. He ordered those who could swim to jump overboard first and get to land. 44The rest were to get there on planks or on pieces of the ship. In this way everyone reached land in safety.

Pastor entitled the sermon "Sometimes you have to make it on the broken peices". There were three points that he drew out of the sermon.

Anchor yourself in your spirituality.
Re-prioritize what's important in your life.
Hold on to the broken pieces...whatever is available when you can't swim.

Pastor said everything is not orchestrated by the devil. Sometimes God will send a storm your way to rid your life of things you don't need. He also said that what you need depends on your situation. You can look back in scriptures and see how those in the boat began to throw things overboard to make themselves lighter to weather the storm. On shore all of those things may have been necessary, but out at sea, in the midst of a storm those things were not necessary. Sometimes we hold onto things we don't need and the only way for us to let them go is a disturbance in our life so that we can see that what we thought we needed so badly means nothing. That all we need is Him.

Pastor went on to say that you also have to know that if you are on an assignment from God and a storm comes your way, to relax and know that the storm is passing over. God does not give you an assignment that you cannot complete. He will not let storms come your way and take you out when you have not yet completed the assignment He has sent you on. He showed this through Paul being on the boat and the fact that he was to be killed when they thought about killing the prisoners, but that didn't happen because God sent him on a mission to preach to Ceasar. He also showed this by the fact that even though the ship was broken, Paul was able to hold on to a broken peice of the ship and float to the shore to safety. He equated it to him being on a plane and the flight attendant going over the safety procedures. Then everyone around him starts to worry wondering what happens if the plane crashes. He said he has to tell people to relax. They ask him how he is so calm and he tells them cause he is on an assignment, and seeing how he hasn't completed his assignment yet and the plan is his mode of transportation, then the only way for something to happen to them is for them to jump out of the plane, cause the plane isn't going down with him in it...he hasn't completed his assignment yet.

He said that yes things get hard sometimes and sometimes you want to quit, but to remember that He who began a good work in you will carry it on to completion until the day of Christ Jesus (Phil 1:6). He said don't be so quick to try and get rid of the broken pieces...broken heart, broken dream, disappointment, discouragement...because sometimes the only way you can make it is on the broken pieces. Sometimes the broken pieces are what's going to carry you from here to there...sometimes the broken pieces are what's going to keep you from drowning.

He also made a small point to say don't be competitive. He said if it were him, thinking how he thinks...seeing things out of the rearview as opposed to out the front windshield...he would be looking at the person next to him thinking if they can swim to shore, so can I. Don't do that...don't be competitve cause that is how some drown. Grab hold to what you can so that you survive. And when you get to shore, don't be so quick to get rid of your broken piece. Hold onto it and let it be a testimony of the storm you went through, but survived.


Ladies, I hope that you are as encouraged by this as I was and I hope I did it justice. It made me think of when I was ttc and how broken I was at some points and how ready I was to give up. But thank God that He is faithful and His word does not return unto Him void. He keeps his promises ladies. And if He has shown you a future, of any kind, rest assure that He will keep His promise and you will see that day, cause He does not assign something to you that you cannot complete.

Even now, fear and worry sometimes creep into my mind about my unborn child, but I have to remember that God created him, and He is not a God of incompletion.

So ladies when the storms of your life begin to swell, hold on to what you can and remember that trouble don't last always.


----------



## SlimBrit

ProfWife said:


> Thank you ladies. My parents have both beaten cancer before. My mom survived colon cancer that she had less than a 10% chance of surviving back in the 80s. My dad survived lung cancer and the subsequent chemo and heart failures due to the weakening of his heart. We're a long string of medical miracles.
> 
> She is a fighter. She lost two brothers to cancer and refuses to go down like that withiout giving it everything she has. We're still waiting to hear from the doctor.
> 
> My labs are in and have been faxed to my doctor. So, I'm hoping they will call soon as well.
> 
> Waiting is always the hardest part, isn't it, ladies?
> 
> Btw -I think congratulations are in order for SlimBrit based on the ticker in her sig! :-D




Godsjewel said:


> SlimBrit said:
> 
> 
> _Let your hope make you glad. Be patient in time of trouble and never stop praying._ Romans 12:12
> 
> SlimBrit....I see you have something to share with us???Click to expand...

Oh! I completely forgot when I heard Prof's news! 


My husband and I found out last night before we left for a Superbowl party. I went and bought some tests, meditating on what you lovely ladies were talking about over the past couple of days. Believing that I needed to "prepare my fields" for this blessing that I knew was coming, I went by myself and tried desperately not to psyche myself out. I can honestly say, I thought I was imagining those two lines coming up! There's no way I'm pregnant already! I was shaking so bad when I went down to show DH. I gave him a card that started by saying, "You're going to be such a great father..." He immediately scooped me up into the air and we both laughed hysterically for about 10 minutes! Lots of praise and thanks to God; we prayed every night for this to become a reality and now it has. Praise God! None of this could've happened without Him! We give Him all the glory and all the praise! And of course, I never would have believed had He not sent you ladies to learn and love right along with me. I love you all so dearly. Thank you so much for being so supportive and friendly. Thank you for encouraging myself and each other, and creating this beautiful, welcoming Christian environment. I am so thankful every day for you. 

WOOHOO! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Hubby and I call baby "Buddha" because my belly will be round soon enough like his. Overflowing with joy and excitement!


----------



## Godsjewel

SlimBrit said:


> ProfWife said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. My parents have both beaten cancer before. My mom survived colon cancer that she had less than a 10% chance of surviving back in the 80s. My dad survived lung cancer and the subsequent chemo and heart failures due to the weakening of his heart. We're a long string of medical miracles.
> 
> She is a fighter. She lost two brothers to cancer and refuses to go down like that withiout giving it everything she has. We're still waiting to hear from the doctor.
> 
> My labs are in and have been faxed to my doctor. So, I'm hoping they will call soon as well.
> 
> Waiting is always the hardest part, isn't it, ladies?
> 
> Btw -I think congratulations are in order for SlimBrit based on the ticker in her sig! :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SlimBrit said:
> 
> 
> _Let your hope make you glad. Be patient in time of trouble and never stop praying._ Romans 12:12Click to expand...
> 
> SlimBrit....I see you have something to share with us???Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! I completely forgot when I heard Prof's news!
> 
> 
> My husband and I found out last night before we left for a Superbowl party. I went and bought some tests, meditating on what you lovely ladies were talking about over the past couple of days. Believing that I needed to "prepare my fields" for this blessing that I knew was coming, I went by myself and tried desperately not to psyche myself out. I can honestly say, I thought I was imagining those two lines coming up! There's no way I'm pregnant already! I was shaking so bad when I went down to show DH. I gave him a card that started by saying, "You're going to be such a great father..." He immediately scooped me up into the air and we both laughed hysterically for about 10 minutes! Lots of praise and thanks to God; we prayed every night for this to become a reality and now it has. Praise God! None of this could've happened without Him! We give Him all the glory and all the praise! And of course, I never would have believed had He not sent you ladies to learn and love right along with me. I love you all so dearly. Thank you so much for being so supportive and friendly. Thank you for encouraging myself and each other, and creating this beautiful, welcoming Christian environment. I am so thankful every day for you.
> 
> WOOHOO! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Hubby and I call baby "Buddha" because my belly will be round soon enough like his. Overflowing with joy and excitement!Click to expand...

Yay!! :happydance:

Congrats sweetie!!! That is the best news. I pray that everything will go well with your pregnancy and you will deliver a healthy baby.

Please keep us in your prayers as we continue on this journey and we will keep you in ours :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> Welcome ProfWife! So glad you are here with us.
> 
> Congrats Slimbrit! A H&H 9 months to you!
> 
> Ladies, I was really moved by the sermon my pastor gave yesterday. I did not go to church but listened to it online this morning and I think it's something that we all can relate to and even use in this very moment in some area of our lives. Bear with me as I'm doing this from memory and paraphrasing. Lord please let me get this message across.
> 
> Acts 27:42-44
> 
> 42The soldiers planned to kill the prisoners to prevent any of them from swimming away and escaping. 43But the centurion wanted to spare Pauls life and kept them from carrying out their plan. He ordered those who could swim to jump overboard first and get to land. 44The rest were to get there on planks or on pieces of the ship. In this way everyone reached land in safety.
> 
> Pastor entitled the sermon "Sometimes you have to make it on the broken peices". There were three points that he drew out of the sermon.
> 
> Anchor yourself in your spirituality.
> Re-prioritize what's important in your life.
> Hold on to the broken pieces...whatever is available when you can't swim.
> 
> Pastor said everything is not orchestrated by the devil. Sometimes God will send a storm your way to rid your life of things you don't need. He also said that what you need depends on your situation. You can look back in scriptures and see how those in the boat began to throw things overboard to make themselves lighter to weather the storm. On shore all of those things may have been necessary, but out at sea, in the midst of a storm those things were not necessary. Sometimes we hold onto things we don't need and the only way for us to let them go is a disturbance in our life so that we can see that what we thought we needed so badly means nothing. That all we need is Him.
> 
> Pastor went on to say that you also have to know that if you are on an assignment from God and a storm comes your way, to relax and know that the storm is passing over. God does not give you an assignment that you cannot complete. He will not let storms come your way and take you out when you have not yet completed the assignment He has sent you on. He showed this through Paul being on the boat and the fact that he was to be killed when they thought about killing the prisoners, but that didn't happen because God sent him on a mission to preach to Ceasar. He also showed this by the fact that even though the ship was broken, Paul was able to hold on to a broken peice of the ship and float to the shore to safety. He equated it to him being on a plane and the flight attendant going over the safety procedures. Then everyone around him starts to worry wondering what happens if the plane crashes. He said he has to tell people to relax. They ask him how he is so calm and he tells them cause he is on an assignment, and seeing how he hasn't completed his assignment yet and the plan is his mode of transportation, then the only way for something to happen to them is for them to jump out of the plane, cause the plane isn't going down with him in it...he hasn't completed his assignment yet.
> 
> He said that yes things get hard sometimes and sometimes you want to quit, but to remember that He who began a good work in you will carry it on to completion until the day of Christ Jesus (Phil 1:6). He said don't be so quick to try and get rid of the broken pieces...broken heart, broken dream, disappointment, discouragement...because sometimes the only way you can make it is on the broken pieces. Sometimes the broken pieces are what's going to carry you from here to there...sometimes the broken pieces are what's going to keep you from drowning.
> 
> He also made a small point to say don't be competitive. He said if it were him, thinking how he thinks...seeing things out of the rearview as opposed to out the front windshield...he would be looking at the person next to him thinking if they can swim to shore, so can I. Don't do that...don't be competitve cause that is how some drown. Grab hold to what you can so that you survive. And when you get to shore, don't be so quick to get rid of your broken piece. Hold onto it and let it be a testimony of the storm you went through, but survived.
> 
> 
> Ladies, I hope that you are as encouraged by this as I was and I hope I did it justice. It made me think of when I was ttc and how broken I was at some points and how ready I was to give up. But thank God that He is faithful and His word does not return unto Him void. He keeps his promises ladies. And if He has shown you a future, of any kind, rest assure that He will keep His promise and you will see that day, cause He does not assign something to you that you cannot complete.
> 
> Even now, fear and worry sometimes creep into my mind about my unborn child, but I have to remember that God created him, and He is not a God of incompletion.
> 
> So ladies when the storms of your life begin to swell, hold on to what you can and remember that trouble don't last always.


Thank you so much for taking the time to post this...it was much needed:hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Brit- That was a lovely sentiment! Got me all weepy! LOL Plus, we are 5 days apart, due date wise.


----------



## wristwatch24

Hello, ladies. It has been a while since I have checked in with this thread, and I am sorry for that. I hope that you are all doing well, and my prayers continue for you every day. The journey of TTC, especially long-term TTC, has brought me so much closer to God, and for that I am truly thankful. Thinking of you ladies all the time, and excited to see that some of you have gotten BFPs since I was last here! :)


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

SlimBrit said:


> My husband and I found out last night before we left for a Superbowl party. I went and bought some tests, meditating on what you lovely ladies were talking about over the past couple of days. Believing that I needed to "prepare my fields" for this blessing that I knew was coming, I went by myself and tried desperately not to psyche myself out. I can honestly say, I thought I was imagining those two lines coming up! There's no way I'm pregnant already! I was shaking so bad when I went down to show DH. I gave him a card that started by saying, "You're going to be such a great father..." He immediately scooped me up into the air and we both laughed hysterically for about 10 minutes! Lots of praise and thanks to God; we prayed every night for this to become a reality and now it has. Praise God! None of this could've happened without Him! We give Him all the glory and all the praise! And of course, I never would have believed had He not sent you ladies to learn and love right along with me. I love you all so dearly. Thank you so much for being so supportive and friendly. Thank you for encouraging myself and each other, and creating this beautiful, welcoming Christian environment. I am so thankful every day for you.
> 
> WOOHOO! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Hubby and I call baby "Buddha" because my belly will be round soon enough like his. Overflowing with joy and excitement!

:happydance: Praise God from whom all blessings flow! May God bless you and "Buddha" with a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## QueenKingfish

Welcome, ProfWife! Prayers for a healthy outcome with your mama! What a fighter - I know that God's glory will shine through it all. Also prayers that the news from your Dr is good, and that if it is PCOS, it's easily managed! 



SlimBrit said:


> Oh! I completely forgot when I heard Prof's news!
> 
> 
> My husband and I found out last night before we left for a Superbowl party. I went and bought some tests, meditating on what you lovely ladies were talking about over the past couple of days. Believing that I needed to "prepare my fields" for this blessing that I knew was coming, I went by myself and tried desperately not to psyche myself out. I can honestly say, I thought I was imagining those two lines coming up! There's no way I'm pregnant already! I was shaking so bad when I went down to show DH. I gave him a card that started by saying, "You're going to be such a great father..." He immediately scooped me up into the air and we both laughed hysterically for about 10 minutes! Lots of praise and thanks to God; we prayed every night for this to become a reality and now it has. Praise God! None of this could've happened without Him! We give Him all the glory and all the praise! And of course, I never would have believed had He not sent you ladies to learn and love right along with me. I love you all so dearly. Thank you so much for being so supportive and friendly. Thank you for encouraging myself and each other, and creating this beautiful, welcoming Christian environment. I am so thankful every day for you.
> 
> WOOHOO! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Hubby and I call baby "Buddha" because my belly will be round soon enough like his. Overflowing with joy and excitement!

PRAISE JESUS!!! H&H 40 weeks to you THREE! :) 

Note to self: Remember my own post in some days when it's time to test!


----------



## LillySapphire

Ladies-

I am one of the friends that Sarah has recently referred to a couple of times. After many unsuccessful cycles and two very early losses, my husband and I underwent IVF in early November. As Sarah has shared, I am now pregnant with my twin blessings. Today is 14 weeks and I can't tell you what a peaceful process this has been since day 1. I don't really post online but I check in on this thread about 2x/week and when I saw last week's prayer request (following some brown spotting that I had) I was humbled. I have come out from "observation mode" so that I can give a big THANK YOU to all of you. I've been following for nearly a year, long before ever thinking I would resort to IVF (let alone accept that as a treatment), and have been strengthened & encouraged, as well as witnessed a true sisterhood. This is by far the best TTC thread on this site for there is no fear or condemnation. Only love and support. So thank you all for making this thread the way that it is. 

That being said, I am so, so, so, thrilled to watch our sister and thread momma Sarah to begin this process. I feel as if I get to go through it with her, anticipating a BFP in a matter of weeks! 

Father, I thank you for our beautiful sister Sarah. Thank you for planting this desire in her heart and keeping her focus on you throughout this wearing journey. Thank you for paving this road and granting financial benefits and accessibility. We know that this is your doing and we eagerly await the day where her status changes to "Expecting" and she is with-child. We know that all things that are good come from you and that you wouldn't withhold anything for your child. We give you all the glory. 

 :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:​


----------



## Godsjewel

LillySapphire said:


> Ladies-
> 
> I am one of the friends that Sarah has recently referred to a couple of times. After many unsuccessful cycles and two very early losses, my husband and I underwent IVF in early November. As Sarah has shared, I am now pregnant with my twin blessings. Today is 14 weeks and I can't tell you what a peaceful process this has been since day 1. I don't really post online but I check in on this thread about 2x/week and when I saw last week's prayer request (following some brown spotting that I had) I was humbled. I have come out from "observation mode" so that I can give a big THANK YOU to all of you. I've been following for nearly a year, long before ever thinking I would resort to IVF (let alone accept that as a treatment), and have been strengthened & encouraged, as well as witnessed a true sisterhood. This is by far the best TTC thread on this site for there is no fear or condemnation. Only love and support. So thank you all for making this thread the way that it is.
> 
> That being said, I am so, so, so, thrilled to watch our sister and thread momma Sarah to begin this process. I feel as if I get to go through it with her, anticipating a BFP in a matter of weeks!
> 
> Father, I thank you for our beautiful sister Sarah. Thank you for planting this desire in her heart and keeping her focus on you throughout this wearing journey. Thank you for paving this road and granting financial benefits and accessibility. We know that this is your doing and we eagerly await the day where her status changes to "Expecting" and she is with-child. We know that all things that are good come from you and that you wouldn't withhold anything for your child. We give you all the glory.
> 
> :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:​

I'm so humbled and honored that God chose me to be on this journey, that I may fulfill His will and do it all for His glory!

Thank you so much Lisa, for the kind words, prayer and coming on here to share your testimony with everyone. I know God is going to continue to use you and what a testimony your children are going to have as well.

I'm so excited to be a part of this wonderful time in your life and hearing about all the milestones you are going through. Thank you for all the updates and for being my source of information during my IVF journey. I know without a shadow of doubt that God had already orchestrated this and knew that I would need someone who has already been through it to help me out.

I can't wait to see God do more miracles in this thread! :happydance:

2013 is off to a great start!


----------



## Godsjewel

So much of the fight for your sanity in your quest for a baby is waiting. You wait for the next cycle to begin. You wait for the next round of IVF. You wait for the blood test. You wait to get past the point of your last miscarriage. Everybody despises that dreaded two week wait. It seems like all we do sometimes is just sit around and wait. Why is it that even God tells us to wait?

Look at the Scripture found in Isaiah 40:31: 

Yet those who wait for the LORD will gain new strength; 

I love to look at the literal translation of words in Scripture. You can learn so much when you know what the writer had in mind when he took pen in hand. Look what I found about what the word wait really means:

A straining of the mind in a certain direction with an expectant 

attitudea forward look with assurance.

Waiting is not passive at all! It is active! If you feel weary of this fight, and need to gain new strength, this Scripture literally tells you what to do: wait. Dont wait like you may have previously thought about waitingyou know, sitting around doing nothing. Wait like the Word of God tells you to. Strain your mind toward God with an expectant attitude, looking forward with assurance!

How do we do this? How do we wait like the Word of God tells us to? I guess youll just have to wait until tomorrow to find out! Be sure to check your Daily Double Portions over the next few days as we look at just how to wait as the Holy Word of God tell us to. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

I was listening to Joyce this morning and thought I would share it with you.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2f_iiVyZj8


----------



## Godsjewel

Testimony from a lady who has PCOS.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojXa9ckFhpQ

Part 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rhAzlH_k0k


----------



## Godsjewel

I have been stressing lately about the cost of all the injectable medications I will be taking in a couple of weeks to start the stimulation of my ovaries. One of the pharmacies I sent my prescription to sent me an email of the cost for each med. 

Here they are...
https://i.imgur.com/uYrE9ox.jpg

Do you see the total?!?

Praise God again for hubby's insurance, they cover all the meds for a complete IVF cycle, I just have to go through their pharmacy in order for it to be covered. I didn't know that at first and was going :wacko:

My total for all the meds is only going to be $137.39 :wohoo:

I just had to jump on and share this wonderful news!!! Thank you Lord for being in every detail, even in the financial aspect of it :happydance:


----------



## VGibs

Oh I love me some Joyce!!!!! I have the confident women boxset!


----------



## ProfWife

Godsjewel...what an incredible blessing! For as much grumbling as we all probably do about health insurance, when it comes through for us it is HUGE. 

You know, our pastor did a message once on what happens when you pray for and wait on God's favor...that it usually is a full-on deluge of blessings. I think this one qualifies!


----------



## SlimBrit

Godsjewel said:


> I have been stressing lately about the cost of all the injectable medications I will be taking in a couple of weeks to start the stimulation of my ovaries. One of the pharmacies I sent my prescription to sent me an email of the cost for each med.
> 
> Here they are...
> https://i.imgur.com/uYrE9ox.jpg
> 
> Do you see the total?!?
> 
> Praise God again for hubby's insurance, they cover all the meds for a complete IVF cycle, I just have to go through their pharmacy in order for it to be covered. I didn't know that at first and was going :wacko:
> 
> My total for all the meds is only going to be $137.39 :wohoo:
> 
> I just had to jump on and share this wonderful news!!! Thank you Lord for being in every detail, even in the financial aspect of it :happydance:


:happydance: Praise the Lord! That is beyond amazing! He is so wonderful, I catch myself completely speechless and smiling, thinking of the works He has done. But you've reminded me that I have a Praise Report myself!


I don't know if I mentioned it, but I am active duty in the Air Force. I miscarried my son on August 30. In the military, a pregnancy profile usually lasts until your due date, and then we get another 6 months after that to get back in shape and take a Physical Fitness test. Since I didn't make it to the 20 week mark, I was supposed to take my fitness test this month. I got the email Friday morning (before we knew) and my heart dropped. I was in no way ready to take a fitness test with the nausea and cramping going on. Then Sunday we found out, and there was a rush put on things to get a profile generated to show that I'm "officially" pregnant, and can't take a fitness test. Thank God the wonderful man writing my profile today worked at lightning speed! We did our phone interview, and no more than 5 minutes later, my profile was done! Later that afternoon, I received the email saying my fitness test was cancelled and in its place, my pregnancy fitness class was scheduled! Praise Him for working it out! Feeling very peaceful about this pregnancy, all due to His grace.


----------



## Godsjewel

SlimBrit said:


> :happydance: Praise the Lord! That is beyond amazing! He is so wonderful, I catch myself completely speechless and smiling, thinking of the works He has done. But you've reminded me that I have a Praise Report myself!
> 
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned it, but I am active duty in the Air Force. I miscarried my son on August 30. In the military, a pregnancy profile usually lasts until your due date, and then we get another 6 months after that to get back in shape and take a Physical Fitness test. Since I didn't make it to the 20 week mark, I was supposed to take my fitness test this month. I got the email Friday morning (before we knew) and my heart dropped. I was in no way ready to take a fitness test with the nausea and cramping going on. Then Sunday we found out, and there was a rush put on things to get a profile generated to show that I'm "officially" pregnant, and can't take a fitness test. Thank God the wonderful man writing my profile today worked at lightning speed! We did our phone interview, and no more than 5 minutes later, my profile was done! Later that afternoon, I received the email saying my fitness test was cancelled and in its place, my pregnancy fitness class was scheduled! Praise Him for working it out! Feeling very peaceful about this pregnancy, all due to His grace.

Praise God! Thank you Lord for taking care of your children.


----------



## ProfWife

That is awesome! 

BTW - Thank you for your service!


----------



## VGibs

ProfWife said:


> That is awesome!
> 
> BTW - Thank you for your service!

I second that! Even though I'm Canadian LOL


----------



## Godsjewel

Yet those who wait for the LORD will gain new strength; 

Isaiah 40:31


Yesterday we began a study of the word wait as found in Isaiah 40:31. Lets break down the definition we found of the literal meaning of this word.


A straining of the mind in a certain direction with an expectant 

attitudea forward look with assurance.


A straining of the mind in a certain directionIt is so easy to keep your mind on negativity during the battle with infertility. It may not be easy to keep your thoughts going in the right direction, but it is possible. How can you strain toward God and knowing Him more if there are so many negative and hurtful thoughts bouncing around your mind? Here are two other Scriptures for you to lean on:


Philippians 4:8 Finally, brethren, whatever is true, whatever is honorable, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is of good repute, if there is any excellence and if anything worthy of praise, dwell on these things.


(Dont forget that when Paul wrote these words he understood hard times. He was actually in prison at the time he wrote this. It probably would have been easy for him to write about his beatings, rats crawling on him, his being wrongly imprisoned. Instead he tells us to think on these things instead of hardships. Several times in this book, he even commands us to Rejoice!)


2 Corinthians 10:5 We are destroying speculations and every lofty thing raised up against the knowledge of God, and we are taking every thought captive to the obedience of Christ. 


You can take negative, damaging thoughts and place them under the obedience of Christ, Himself. This was written also by Paul, who told you what things to think on.


Use these Scriptures to strain your mind in this direction. We are given instruction in Philippians as to what type of thoughts to think, and told in 2 Corinthians that we can take negative thoughts and make them captive to Christ. Train your mind to strain toward Christ and the kind of thoughts He wants you to have in your heart and mind. It will probably feel totally foreign to you at first, to disallow negative thoughts, and replace them with whatever is good, lovely, right. It is exponentially easier to give in to negative thoughts. Fight it. Strain toward another direction. Strain toward God and knowing Him more.


Tomorrow, well look at having an expectant attitude. I cannot wait to share this good news with you!


-Beth Forbus


----------



## ProfWife

My Mom just called. The results are BENIGN!!!! She is cancer free! They found calcification and a cyst...both will be monitored, but absolutely no signs of cancer!!

To God be the glory!!


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> My Mom just called. The results are BENIGN!!!! She is cancer free! They found calcification and a cyst...both will be monitored, but absolutely no signs of cancer!!
> 
> To God be the glory!!

Praise the Lord!!! :happydance:


----------



## SlimBrit

Praise Him! Thank You, Lord, for watching over ProfWife's mother and keeping the cancer away. :wohoo:


----------



## VGibs

Oh that's awesome! Thank God! 

AFM....I am off to my first midwife appointment at 4:30. Little bit nervous, I have kept telling myself today that I am up for whatever God gives me. Gotta keep that in mind on these symptomless days.


----------



## ProfWife

Well...my doc's office just called. I'm being referred to a fertility specialist. They didn't give me the firm diagnosis on the phone, but the nurse said the blood work confirmed what they'd thought based on the ultrasound (which was that I have PCOS).

I do ovulate. BBT confirms that. It's just very sporadic. My body does what it wants, when it wants. So, I'm going to be looking over treatments with my husband to decide on what we will do.

Please pray for us to make the right decision to remain smack in the middle of God's will.

Thanks!! :-D


----------



## QueenKingfish

Praise God, ProfWife! That's such great news!! 
There is SO much they can do for PCOS these days - especially if you're ovulating on your own already (albeit sporadic). Keep praising Him in your storms, I know you will be blessed with the baby He has for you! :)


----------



## Godsjewel

Yet those who wait for the LORD will gain new strength; 
Isaiah 40:31

A straining of the mind in a certain direction with an expectant 
attitudea forward look with assurance.


with an expectant attitudeWhen you have a problem like infertility or grief over the loss of your baby, your mindset can be depressed. Satan can begin to convince you that God has forgotten you and that you will live in heartache for the rest of your life. Your view of your future is dim. That makes the waiting portion of this season very heavy.

Rather than focusing on what God has not placed in your life at this time, decide to look forward to the plan He has lovingly designed for you. Determine in your heart to develop an expectant attitude. God is working through this season in your life. Expect that His plan for you is good. Expect to grow closer to God through this. Even if your heart cannot keep time with an expectant attitude, try to develop one anyway. Eventually your heart will catch up to your head.

Here are a couple of Scriptures to back this up:

Jeremiah 29:11 For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.

My favorite verse! If the Lord has a plan for you, you can expect that He will bring it to pass!

Hebrews 11:1 Now faith is the assurance of things hoped for, the conviction of things not seen.

Guess what the word hoped literally means. Thats right! The literal translation for the word hoped is expect. Faith is the assurance of things we expect. 

Are you praying for something? Of course you are! Do you believe God hears you? Do you believe He has a plan for your life? Then expect an answer.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

Since its been awhile and we have so many new ladies who have joined the thread, let's play a little game to get to know each other better :flower:

Its called the Four Facts game, heres how its played.

Each person writes down four facts about themselves, one of which is not the truth. Each person will read what everyone wrote about themselves and reply back with which one they think isnt the truth. Tomorrow we can tell which one isnt the truth and see how many people got it right.

Ill start

1- I did gymnastics when I was 5yrs old
2- I have been in 4 car accidents and none were my fault
3- I had a youth dance ministry at my church when I was 15yrs old
4- My middle name is Evonne

Now guess which one is not the truth


----------



## Godsjewel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CZ6IsGjEug


----------



## BRK06

Wow!! I've missed quite a bit!
Thank you Lord for the awesome things you are doing for my sisters and I and for all the blessings you are pouring on us!

Virginia- congrats on your BFP!!! I pray you have a very happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance: How did your midwife appt go?

Slimbrit- congrats to you too!!! :happydance: I pray you also have a happy and healthy 9 months!!

I think it's amazing to see God working in our lives, and we can all rejoice when one of our sisters receives her miracle... I hope nobody feels they can't share that special moment with us!

ProfWife- Welcome and thanks for your service! I'm so glad that your mom turned out ok! As for your PCOS, don't lose faith! As mentioned before, you have so many options and treatments available to you if you choose to go that way, and you have the blessing of being able to ovulate on your own :) I've mentioned my cousin with PCOS and I do so again to give you some hope: she has PCOS as well and two happy and healthy baby boys, both conceived naturally after a few years and several failed IUIs. Nothing is impossible with God :)

Becky- I'm so glad you and your little one are ok. Thank God for answered prayers!


AFM- Praise Jesus I am healed from this really nasty cold/flu bug going around!!! So after many failed IUIs, our doc has told us that it is no longer a viable option for us and has put us on the IVF waiting list! So, in 6-12 months (after Sis Sarah blesses us with the arrival of her sweet little one... Or two :winkwink: ) we will be jumping on the same train! While we wait, we are planning to use the time to prepare ourselves by further strengthening our relationship with The Lord, and each other :) We've actually joined a parent group to teach us coping strategies for our ADHD child and reinforcing positive behaviors, discipline techniques, etc. I feel like this would be good to know for our future children as well :)


----------



## BRK06

Yay! The facts game! Ok, here goes:

1.) My eyesight is so bad, I have a pair of glasses whose lenses are nearly 1/4 inch thick

2.) I had a chocolate Labrador named Lula

3.) I have 5 brothers and 2 sisters

4.) I've run a mile in 6 minutes


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Since its been awhile and we have so many new ladies who have joined the thread, let's play a little game to get to know each other better :flower:
> 
> Its called the Four Facts game, heres how its played.
> 
> Each person writes down four facts about themselves, one of which is not the truth. Each person will read what everyone wrote about themselves and reply back with which one they think isnt the truth. Tomorrow we can tell which one isnt the truth and see how many people got it right.
> 
> Ill start
> 
> 1- I did gymnastics when I was 5yrs old
> 2- I have been in 4 car accidents and none were my fault
> 3- I had a youth dance ministry at my church when I was 15yrs old
> 4- My middle name is Evonne
> 
> Now guess which one is not the truth

Hmmm... 1?


----------



## No Doubt

Ooohh, I want to play. Ok...

1. My favorite movie is Rent.
2. I was a cheerleader in high school.
3. I am the daughter of a preacher.
4. I once saw Sinbad in an airport.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm gonna say #2 for GJ, and #3 for BRK.


----------



## BRK06

No Doubt said:


> Ooohh, I want to play. Ok...
> 
> 1. My favorite movie is Rent.
> 2. I was a cheerleader in high school.
> 3. I am the daughter of a preacher.
> 4. I once saw Sinbad in an airport.

#2


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> Ooohh, I want to play. Ok...
> 
> 1. My favorite movie is Rent.
> 2. I was a cheerleader in high school.
> 3. I am the daughter of a preacher.
> 4. I once saw Sinbad in an airport.

I say #2


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Yay! The facts game! Ok, here goes:
> 
> 1.) My eyesight is so bad, I have a pair of glasses whose lenses are nearly 1/4 inch thick
> 
> 2.) I had a chocolate Labrador named Lula
> 
> 3.) I have 5 brothers and 2 sisters
> 
> 4.) I've run a mile in 6 minutes

I say #3


----------



## VGibs

Ohh me too me too!!! Lol 

1. I was a pin up model.

2. I was a hairstylist for 7 years.

3. I own a hobby farm.

4. I speak 4 languages.


----------



## VGibs

BRK - #1

No doubt - #3

Sarah - #2


----------



## No Doubt

Gibs #1


----------



## uwa_amanda

I'll play along!

1. I sell Avon for a hobby.
2. I am THE biggest Alabama football fan ever.
3. One of my favorite movies is "Where the Heart Is."
4. I have three dogs.


----------



## Godsjewel

Vgibs #4

Amanda #4


----------



## ProfWife

Hey ladies...can anyone suggest a good devotional or inspirational book for those of us waiting on our time for motherhood?


----------



## BRK06

Virginia-#3

Amanda-#1


----------



## No Doubt

Amanda #4.

Provide I don't know of a good devotional, but when I was ttc I kind of did my own if you want to put it that way. I actually started journaling to my child. It was very therapeutic in that I was able to recall all the blessings God had given us in this time, but it is something that I will also be able to share with him when he is older. I still journal to him sharing all the big moments and blessings. And it really helped and still does help get me through rough times as I'm able to reflect on all of God's goodness!


----------



## VGibs

Ok....my "not true" was #3. My parents own a hobby farm, not myself. LOL I speak 4 languages, french, English, Gaelic, and ASL. I was a plus size pin up model for 4 years. And I was a hairstylist for 7 years before my wrist gave out.


----------



## uwa_amanda

uwa_amanda said:


> I'll play along!
> 
> 1. I sell Avon for a hobby.
> 2. I am THE biggest Alabama football fan ever.
> 3. One of my favorite movies is "Where the Heart Is."
> 4. I have three dogs.

Okay...

1. True. I have been selling Avon for a hobby now for four years.
2. True. Roll Tide! 'Nuff said...:happydance::happydance::happydance:
3. True. "Where the Heart Is" is one of my favorite movies. It ranks up there with "Forrest Gump" and "Titanic" as one of my favorite movies.
4. False. I don't have three dogs.


----------



## VGibs

hahahaha I was gonna guess that! My mom has 3 dogs! They drive me bonkers lol except the pug...he's the other man in my life.


----------



## VGibs

Hey ladies, wanna do me a favor and keep me in your thoughts? I am having one of those horrible doubting and fearful days again today. It's like the devil gets into my thoughts and taunts me saying things like "You will never keep this baby", and "If it happened to her, it will happen to you." I find myself so full of fear and worry that I can hardly stand it. It's the worst feeling imaginable.


----------



## No Doubt

Give, one phrase....The devil is a liar! Don't allow him to steal your joy and make you doubt a blessing that God has given you. Lord protect our sister's heart and mind against any thoughts and emotions that are not of You. Allow her to tap into her faith and seek You first when these thoughts and feelings arise. Amen.


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Hey ladies...can anyone suggest a good devotional or inspirational book for those of us waiting on our time for motherhood?

I'm subscribed to Sarah's Laughter, in which I post those devotionals Mon-Fri. 

I also read one called "Jesus Calling" By Sarah Young.


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> Hey ladies, wanna do me a favor and keep me in your thoughts? I am having one of those horrible doubting and fearful days again today. It's like the devil gets into my thoughts and taunts me saying things like "You will never keep this baby", and "If it happened to her, it will happen to you." I find myself so full of fear and worry that I can hardly stand it. It's the worst feeling imaginable.

For God hath not given us the spirit of fear; but of power, and of love, and of a sound mind. 2 Timothy 1:7

Praying for you sis!


----------



## Godsjewel

Yet those who wait for the LORD will gain new strength; 
Isaiah 40:31

Wow! You knew waiting was hard work, but I bet you didnt know what all was involved, did you?

Over the past week, weve looked at how to wait as God instructs us. Weve learned that waiting is not passive at all. It involves straining your mind toward God with an expectant attitude. Directing your thoughts toward God and expecting that He hears you and is working on your behalf is all a part of the wait. Today well look at one more aspect of waiting: looking ahead.

A straining of the mind in a certain direction with an expectant 
attitudea forward look with assurance.

a forward look with assurance. Look forward. Dont look behind at failed cycles, or beat yourself up because you arent handling things as well as you once did. The next pregnancy will be a brand new pregnancynot the same pregnancy that ended in loss. Look forward with assurance.

Philippians 3:13 Forgetting what lies behind and reaching forward to what lies ahead, I press on toward the goal for the prize of the upward call of God in Christ Jesus.

Dont worry about the past. You cannot change it. Look forward to what lies ahead and press on.

You never knew there was so much work involved in waiting, did you? Ill bet you thought you were a pro at waiting. God promises renewed strength, endurance and courage to keep on going when you wait.

I encourage you to wait on the Lord and find this new strength He promises. He is faithful to His Word and faithful to you.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

For the game we played, my non-truth was #1, never did gymnastics.


----------



## ProfWife

Godsjewel...I'm reading Jesus Calling, too. Love it!


----------



## No Doubt

I hate to go hack and see what I picked for everyone. Mine was #2, never a cheerleader.


----------



## SlimBrit

Oh, I'll play!


1. I play guitar, piano, and drums.

2. I'm a triplet.

3. I've lived in Japan.

4. I've never been in a car accident.


Gosh, it took me forever to make up a non-truth. I'm really bad at this! :haha:


----------



## Mattsgirl

uwa_amanda said:


> uwa_amanda said:
> 
> 
> I'll play along!
> 
> 1. I sell Avon for a hobby.
> 2. I am THE biggest Alabama football fan ever.
> 3. One of my favorite movies is "Where the Heart Is."
> 4. I have three dogs.
> 
> Okay...
> 
> 1. True. I have been selling Avon for a hobby now for four years.
> 2. True. Roll Tide! 'Nuff said...:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 3. True. "Where the Heart Is" is one of my favorite movies. It ranks up there with "Forrest Gump" and "Titanic" as one of my favorite movies.
> 4. False. I don't have three dogs.Click to expand...

Oh my Gosh my husbands family is from Alabama and they live for Alabama Football. When its not football season they spend all their time rewatching games and highlights. All of the baby things we have are Bama stuff. Bama socks, Bama bottles, Bama bibs. So cute! Roll Tide!


----------



## ProfWife

Never expected to see so much Crimson on a BnB forum. Which means I can only say one thing...GO GATORS! ;-) Sorry...couldn't resist! :-D


----------



## Godsjewel

SlimBrit said:


> Oh, I'll play!
> 
> 
> 1. I play guitar, piano, and drums.
> 
> 2. I'm a triplet.
> 
> 3. I've lived in Japan.
> 
> 4. I've never been in a car accident.
> 
> 
> Gosh, it took me forever to make up a non-truth. I'm really bad at this! :haha:

I'm gonna go with #2


----------



## uwa_amanda

ProfWife said:


> Never expected to see so much Crimson on a BnB forum. Which means I can only say one thing...GO GATORS! ;-) Sorry...couldn't resist! :-D

EWWWWWW...lol just kidding!

I typically root for most the SEC teams. My blood runs crimson and houndstooth though.

I had a friend that I used to work with who is a big time Auburn fan say at work one day, "Nothing sets off 102,000 rednecks like the first few guitar riffs of "Sweet Home Alabama." Of course I told him that wasn't very nice since I'm not a redneck. lol


----------



## uwa_amanda

Mattsgirl said:


> uwa_amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uwa_amanda said:
> 
> 
> I'll play along!
> 
> 1. I sell Avon for a hobby.
> 2. I am THE biggest Alabama football fan ever.
> 3. One of my favorite movies is "Where the Heart Is."
> 4. I have three dogs.
> 
> Okay...
> 
> 1. True. I have been selling Avon for a hobby now for four years.
> 2. True. Roll Tide! 'Nuff said...:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 3. True. "Where the Heart Is" is one of my favorite movies. It ranks up there with "Forrest Gump" and "Titanic" as one of my favorite movies.
> 4. False. I don't have three dogs.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my Gosh my husbands family is from Alabama and they live for Alabama Football. When its not football season they spend all their time rewatching games and highlights. All of the baby things we have are Bama stuff. Bama socks, Bama bottles, Bama bibs. So cute! Roll Tide!Click to expand...

Your baby is starting off just right! :thumbup:

I saw some Alabama baby stuff and wanted to buy it so bad a while back, but decided against it. We are going to wait until we see if we get pregnant. Then it's 'Bama stuff galore! :haha::haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi ladies!

Can you please say a prayer for my husband, his job is making a lot on changes in the way they do things and have made it harder for my husband to meet his quota. He is very stressed about it and wants to quit, but can't since we need his insurance for the IVF. I feel so bad that he is staying because of me. I know God can turn the situation around and pray that God gives him the strength to make it through each day.

Also, my sis in law has been having pain in her female parts and has been bleeding...she believes she might have cervical cancer, she goes in next week.

One last thing, my grandpa is in the hospital and they are running some tests, please pray that all turns out well.
Thank you all for your prayers and support.


----------



## VGibs

Sarah - done and done! I know how your husband feels. I'm having the same issues at my job.


----------



## ProfWife

uwa - You could say the same thing "Battle Hymn of the Republic" since that's UGA's.

I was raised surrounded by Gator fans (went to most of the games even though I went to North Florida - no football team). However, my dad's a TN Vol fan; Mom's a UGA fan. Talk about a divided home! :-D


GodsJewel - done. :) I'll keep them on my list until something changes or gets resolved.


----------



## uwa_amanda

ProfWife said:


> uwa - You could say the same thing "Battle Hymn of the Republic" since that's UGA's.
> 
> I was raised surrounded by Gator fans (went to most of the games even though I went to North Florida - no football team). However, my dad's a TN Vol fan; Mom's a UGA fan. Talk about a divided home! :-D
> 
> 
> GodsJewel - done. :) I'll keep them on my list until something changes or gets resolved.

My whole family was raised Alabama fans. I married a Steve Spurrier fan, so it gets interesting at my house when Alabama plays South Carolina. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## ProfWife

Oh, Spurrier. I miss the old Gator days with him. It's just not the same without the visor throwing on the sideline.


----------



## VGibs

So you guys are talking about football right? Lol I'm Canadian...we tend to stick to hockey.


----------



## BRK06

SlimBrit said:


> Oh, I'll play!
> 
> 
> 1. I play guitar, piano, and drums.
> 
> 2. I'm a triplet.
> 
> 3. I've lived in Japan.
> 
> 4. I've never been in a car accident.
> 
> 
> Gosh, it took me forever to make up a non-truth. I'm really bad at this! :haha:

#4?


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can you please say a prayer for my husband, his job is making a lot on changes in the way they do things and have made it harder for my husband to meet his quota. He is very stressed about it and wants to quit, but can't since we need his insurance for the IVF. I feel so bad that he is staying because of me. I know God can turn the situation around and pray that God gives him the strength to make it through each day.
> 
> Also, my sis in law has been having pain in her female parts and has been bleeding...she believes she might have cervical cancer, she goes in next week.
> 
> One last thing, my grandpa is in the hospital and they are running some tests, please pray that all turns out well.
> Thank you all for your prayers and support.

Always praying Sis! Please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

uwa_amanda said:


> My whole family was raised Alabama fans. I married a Steve Spurrier fan, so it gets interesting at my house when Alabama plays South Carolina. :wacko::wacko:

I go for Alabama too... Except that game! :haha: SC all the way! :thumbup:


----------



## BRK06

VGibs said:


> So you guys are talking about football right? Lol I'm Canadian...we tend to stick to hockey.

Well, since we are going on about our teams, which hockey team do you cheer for? :)


----------



## BRK06

VGibs said:


> Hey ladies, wanna do me a favor and keep me in your thoughts? I am having one of those horrible doubting and fearful days again today. It's like the devil gets into my thoughts and taunts me saying things like "You will never keep this baby", and "If it happened to her, it will happen to you." I find myself so full of fear and worry that I can hardly stand it. It's the worst feeling imaginable.

I'll pray for you Hon... I know I will probably struggle with the same thoughts. Trust in The Lord and rely on Him to be your Rock. Pray, and believe He is going to do the very best for you and your little one. Satan is just trying to rain on your parade... Tell him to back off!! :grr:

Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

My false fact is #2. My sister just got a brand new choco lab puppy and named her Lula! She is so little and sweet :)


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Girls,

I just thought i'd drop in and share with you whats been on my heart today. I want to leave with you these words to ponder, 'BUT GOD' 
These 2 significant words hold the power to keep you firm during testing times. To keep your head held high when tears fall, and to cement your faith even deeper into God's word and his promises.
The next time you visit your Dr and your told of your inability to do what God has intended i want you to remind yourself of these two words.. BUT GOD

Next time you listen to the doubt in your mind of continuing to have strength through the crisis of infertility i want you to remember.. BUT GOD
Next time you fail to menstruate, fail to ovulate, and fail to conceive, just remember .. BUT GOD

Woman of faith, we need to stand and speak up when we feel we are being defeated. We need to shun the enemy and confront him with what God is ABLE to do.

We need to have the mentality of ...BUT GOD in every circumstance of health, fertility right through into motherhood. 

Yes it is difficult to conceive for some ..BUT GOD
Yes this world can be cruel and bad things can happen ..BUT GOD
The specialists might give us their version of reality ..BUT GOD

We need to learn to be smart and well equipped with our responses when we are put down by the world, and it's forever failing nature. We need to stick by the word and hold his promises, his ABILITY to take us through to the end.

Remember today.. 'BUT GOD', can change everything.

Xxx


----------



## BRK06

xxx_faithful said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I just thought i'd drop in and share with you whats been on my heart today. I want to leave with you these words to ponder, 'BUT GOD'
> These 2 significant words hold the power to keep you firm during testing times. To keep your head held high when tears fall, and to cement your faith even deeper into God's word and his promises.
> The next time you visit your Dr and your told of your inability to do what God has intended i want you to remind yourself of these two words.. BUT GOD
> 
> Next time you listen to the doubt in your mind of continuing to have strength through the crisis of infertility i want you to remember.. BUT GOD
> Next time you fail to menstruate, fail to ovulate, and fail to conceive, just remember .. BUT GOD
> 
> Woman of faith, we need to stand and speak up when we feel we are being defeated. We need to shun the enemy and confront him with what God is ABLE to do.
> 
> We need to have the mentality of ...BUT GOD in every circumstance of health, fertility right through into motherhood.
> 
> Yes it is difficult to conceive for some ..BUT GOD
> Yes this world can be cruel and bad things can happen ..BUT GOD
> The specialists might give us their version of reality ..BUT GOD
> 
> We need to learn to be smart and well equipped with our responses when we are put down by the world, and it's forever failing nature. We need to stick by the word and hold his promises, his ABILITY to take us through to the end.
> 
> Remember today.. 'BUT GOD', can change everything.
> 
> Xxx

Thank you for sharing! How are you doing? Not much longer now, right? :)


----------



## kelkel82

Good morning ladies, 
I'm excited to share with you that I got my BFP this morning! 
I had my blood test scheduled for today, but I had been testing at home since Wednesday. I never got a positive urine test (still haven't) but got a call from the clinic today that my blood work came back positive. I was in shock and couldn't believe it. I ran into the bathroom where DH was in the shower and just started screaming and jumping up and down. He jumped out of the shower soaking wet! We just hugged and sobbed and prayed, to thank God for this miracle. 
I'm thankful to all of you, especially Sarah, for your support. So many of my friends don't understand this journey, but I know this is always a safe place. 
Praising God, 
Kelley


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats kel! Praying for a wonderful pregnancy and a happy, healthy baby for you!


----------



## BRK06

Praise God!! Congrats Kelley!! :happydance: I pray you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## SlimBrit

Praise The Lord! Thank You for the blessings You continue to rain down on us, and we send You all the glory for we know it is not possible without You. Congratulations to you, Kelley, and your growing family! :happydance:


----------



## VGibs

OH awesome!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!! Looks like 2013 is a very blessed year so far!


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations, Kelley!!! What a wonderful blessing. (BTW - My sis didn't get a BFP on a urine test until she was almost 3 months along. Everyone will be different.)


----------



## uwa_amanda

VGibs said:


> So you guys are talking about football right? Lol I'm Canadian...we tend to stick to hockey.

Yep...we tend to be a little football crazy in the South. :haha::haha::haha: At least I am in my house anyway. My DH can live with it or live without it. I tend to hijack the TV every Saturday during college football season and watch every game on TV...that is unless I am actually at Bryant Denny Stadium watching my Tide roll. :happydance::happydance: When I am at home watching my team play, I get into it. I'm talking screaming at the TV, jumping up and down, hooping and hollering, and sometimes even cussing blush: I know that's pretty bad). I'm sure my next door neighbors probably have thought I'm being maimed at one time or another. I know my husband has to wonder sometimes who I am and where his wife has gone. :haha: My mama said one day several years ago that whoever I was going to marry was going to looooooove me since I love sports (or a lot of them anyway).

Not much into hockey though. The last time I watched a hockey game was when the US was playing Canada in the last Winter Olympics for the gold medal. I didn't have a clue what was going on! I just know at the end, we ended up with the silver medal.


----------



## ProfWife

UWA - It really does seem to take on a life of its own during the fall. I'm the same way. My hubby doesn't really like sports, but football season my Saturday's are filled :)

We were supposed to go to a hockey game next month (nothing major...the Solar Bears - hockey team for Orlando with his company but it's on a night I teach). I think it would be interesting to get to experience it. Just not a ton of interest down here in FL.


----------



## uwa_amanda

Godsjewel said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can you please say a prayer for my husband, his job is making a lot on changes in the way they do things and have made it harder for my husband to meet his quota. He is very stressed about it and wants to quit, but can't since we need his insurance for the IVF. I feel so bad that he is staying because of me. I know God can turn the situation around and pray that God gives him the strength to make it through each day.
> 
> Also, my sis in law has been having pain in her female parts and has been bleeding...she believes she might have cervical cancer, she goes in next week.
> 
> One last thing, my grandpa is in the hospital and they are running some tests, please pray that all turns out well.
> Thank you all for your prayers and support.

Sarah, consider it done! I know all about stressful jobs especially when things change that make it all the more difficult to do the job. I hope everything with your SIL and Grandpa go well with their testing. Fingers crossed and prayers lifted sweetie. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SlimBrit

SlimBrit said:


> Oh, I'll play!
> 
> 
> 1. I play guitar, piano, and drums.
> 
> 2. I'm a triplet.
> 
> 3. I've lived in Japan.
> 
> 4. I've never been in a car accident.
> 
> 
> Gosh, it took me forever to make up a non-truth. I'm really bad at this! :haha:


Okay so my truths:

1. I learned how to play the drums in high school marching band, used my music reading skills to learn piano, and 2 years ago decided to learn the guitar.

2. I'm what's considered an "Irish triplet", meaning my two sisters and I were all born a year apart. And we just so happen to be part Irish :wink:

3. I lived there when I was just a baby until 3 years old.

4. (Lie) I was in a car accident two Thanksgivings ago. Drunk driver ran over a man on a motorcycle and came across and hit my car. Thank God I was spared any hurt.


----------



## SlimBrit

Godsjewel said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can you please say a prayer for my husband, his job is making a lot on changes in the way they do things and have made it harder for my husband to meet his quota. He is very stressed about it and wants to quit, but can't since we need his insurance for the IVF. I feel so bad that he is staying because of me. I know God can turn the situation around and pray that God gives him the strength to make it through each day.
> 
> Also, my sis in law has been having pain in her female parts and has been bleeding...she believes she might have cervical cancer, she goes in next week.
> 
> One last thing, my grandpa is in the hospital and they are running some tests, please pray that all turns out well.
> Thank you all for your prayers and support.

Keeping you and your family in my prayers, Sarah. :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Ya the running joke here in Ontario is that you can get rink side seats in Florida for $7 and here in Ontario your looking at $450-$700 depending on whose playing. We love our toothless men with sticks. LOL


----------



## VGibs

:thumbup:



Starting to feel confident in this pregnancy. Test line was just as dark as control line this morning, with smu and a lot of ginger ale last night. Praise the Lord for the feeling of confidence I have right now.


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hey Ladies :) I am a silent stalker most of the time..... but I get excited every evening to come on and see what motivation waits. How wonderful that there are so many God fearing woman on the same journey!! It is wonderful to see all the positives that the group has been lessed with this year!!!
I must be honest.... we have been trying for only 6 months this month..... When I saw how long some ladies have been trying I thought to myself "O my word!!! I would die if we had to try for that long" and I really wondered to myself how youve all survived for so long!!! But I am so happy to testify that God has given me such a peace about this whole process!!! His peace really does transcend all understanding.... I just have this complete peace and trust that I know that I know that I know!!!
PRAISE GOD!!!!!

This clip I found is also VERY beautiful!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWQpW662B-8


----------



## Godsjewel

Thank you all for your prayers. My grandpa was released from the hospital yesterday, he had high blood enzymes and a urine infection, but is all better now :thumbup:

Thank you Lord for watching over my family and I can't wait to share more praise reports soon.


----------



## uwa_amanda

Hey everyone...we need some prayers down here this evening. A strong tornado struck Hattiesburg, MS this evening. I am a truck driver dispatcher who has a few drivers that live in that area. Please pray that they and their families are safe and unharmed after the events that transpired this evening. Pray that everyone in that area and everyone else in other areas affected by this severe weather is safe and sound today on into this evening.


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> Thank you all for your prayers. My grandpa was released from the hospital yesterday, he had high blood enzymes and a urine infection, but is all better now :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you Lord for watching over my family and I can't wait to share more praise reports soon.

Praise God! Thanks for the update!


----------



## BRK06

uwa_amanda said:


> Hey everyone...we need some prayers down here this evening. A strong tornado struck Hattiesburg, MS this evening. I am a truck driver dispatcher who has a few drivers that live in that area. Please pray that they and their families are safe and unharmed after the events that transpired this evening. Pray that everyone in that area and everyone else in other areas affected by this severe weather is safe and sound today on into this evening.

Praying for your drivers and their families... I hope everyone is ok


----------



## VGibs

I have horrible nightmares about tornado's. I can't imagine what it would be like to actually see one. I hope the driver;s are all ok.


----------



## Godsjewel

Yet those who wait for the LORD will gain new strength; 
Isaiah 40:31

A straining of the mind in a certain direction with an expectant 
attitudea forward look with assurance.

When the waiting is hard, ask the Lord to help you this way.

Lord, the waiting is difficult so Im asking you to help me strain my thoughts toward you. I will think on those things that are true, honorable, right, pure, lovely, of good repute, things of excellence and worthy of praise. I will dwell on these things. When negative thoughts bombard my mind, I will take these thoughts and make them captive to you. 

Lord, I know you hear every prayer I pray because I am Your child. Therefore, I expect good things. I have the assurance of the things I hope for through faith. I know you have a plan for me and that plan is good. I will not look behind at past failures, but I will praise You for lessons learned. I am looking forward with the assurance that You love me and You are working all things for my good. I will honor You in my waiting.

Gods promises to you are great when you truly learn to wait for Him. He promises new strength. He promises endurance to run the race set before you. Teach me, Lord, to wait!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## uwa_amanda

I talked to all my drivers this morning! They all made it okay with very little to no damage to their homes! Praise The Lord! :happydance:


----------



## No Doubt

Glad that everyone is ok Amanda!

Glad to hear the good news GJ!


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> I talked to all my drivers this morning! They all made it okay with very little to no damage to their homes! Praise The Lord! :happydance:

Yay!!! Thank you Lord for sending your guardian angels to protect them.


----------



## Godsjewel

A pregnant woman from Washington, D.C. gets in a car accident and falls into a deep coma. Asleep for nearly six months, when she wakes up she sees that she is no longer pregnant and frantically asks the doctor about her baby. The doctor replies, "Ma'am you had twins! A boy and a girl. Your brother from Maryland came in and named them."

The woman thinks to herself, "No, not my brother... he's an idiot!"

She asks the doctor, "Well, what's the girl's name?"
"Denise."
"Wow, that's not a bad name, I like it! What's the boy's name?"
"Denephew. " :haha:

________________________________________________________________

Brenda, pregnant with her first child, was paying a visit to her obstetrician's office.
When the exam was over, she shyly began,
"My husband wants me to ask you if its still okay..."
"I know, I know." the doctor said, placing a reassuring hand on her shoulder,
"I get asked that all the time. Sex is fine until late in the pregnancy."
"No, that's not it at all," Brenda confessed.
"He wants to know if I can still mow the lawn." :haha:

_________________________________________________________________

A woman went to the doctor's office.
She was seen by one of the new doctors, but after about four minutes in the examination room, she burst out, screaming as she ran down the hall.
An older doctor stopped and asked her what the problem was, and she explained.
He had her sit down and relax in another room.
The older doctor marched back to the first and demanded,
"What's the matter with you?
Mrs. Terry is 63 years old, she has four grown children and seven grandchildren, and you told her she was PREGNANT?"
The new doctor smiled smugly as he continued to write on his clipboard.
"Cured her hiccups though, didn't it?" :haha:

_________________________________________________________________


----------



## Godsjewel

You stand on the sidelines of life, watching mothers soothing their crying babies as your own tears cascade down your face. You see fathers rushing their sons off to football practice as you rush back to the local fertility clinic. The parade of if onlys march past your minds eye as you question every decision youve ever made in your efforts to have a baby.

If only Id started treatment earlier
If only I hadnt taken that pain killer or gotten in that hot tub
If only Id married someone who wasnt infertile
If only I had taken better care of my body
If only Id served God more faithfully
If only I would have called the doctor as soon as I started to bleed
If only
If only

Journey back in time with me and lets slip through the door of an Egyptian throne room. One very powerful man stands with tear-swollen eyes looking at 11 terrified men who are witnessing the most mind-blowing theatrics they could have ever imagined. Joseph reveals his identity to the brothers who threw him into a pit and sold him into slavery when he was just a skinny, gangly 17 year old boy. Now hes second in command of Egypt. What would be their fate?

Josephs brothers stand before him trembling because they know he has the authority to do with them as he wishes. Now is the chance for him to destroy them for all the heartache they caused in his life. What was his response to them?

Now do not be grieved or angry with yourselves, because you sold me here, for God sent me before you to preserve life. (Genesis 45:5)

And just so you dont think that Josephs extension of mercy was just a momentary, emotional response, flip over to Genesis 50:20. Hes speaking to his brothers at the death of their father. They are afraid that Joseph will take revenge on them now that their father is not around to witness it. Joseph once again looks at them and says As for you, you meant evil against me, but God meant it for good in order to bring about this present result, to preserve many people alive. (Genesis 50:20)

What? Why such gracious responses? Come on! Admit it! You wanted to hear him say something like If only you had gotten me out of the pit, Id save you now. But you really blew it this time, buddy. Lets see how you like prison food. How was Joseph able to grant such mercy and grace?

Its really quite simple. Joseph changed the if onlys in his life to had it not beens.

Had it not been for his brothers throwing him in a pit and selling him into slavery, he would never have gotten to Egypt,.
Had it not been for Joseph being in Egypt, he would never have placed in Potiphars home.
Had it not been for the time he spent in Potiphars home, he would never have been wrongly accused of a sexual crime and thrown in prison.
Had it not been for his imprisonment, Joseph would have never met Pharaohs cupbearer and baker, whose dreams he was meant to interpret.
Had it not been for interpreting the dreams of Pharaohs cupbearer and baker, Joseph would never have been able to interpret Pharaohs dreams.
Had it not been for interpreting Pharaohs dreams, Joseph would never have risen to second in command over Egypt.
Had it not been for Joseph rising to power, he would have never been in a position to save the same family members who threw him into a pit years before.

When you reach the resolution of your infertility story, may you watch the parade of if onlys become a beautiful display of had it not beens:

Had it not been for infertility, I would never have pursued the adoption of this precious child God ordained for my family before time began.
Had it not been for infertility, I would never have learned how to communicate with my spouse the way we do now.
Had it not been for infertility, I would never have known how to trust God through His apparent silence.
Had it not been for infertility, we would not have experienced the comfort of God in great trials.
Had it not been for infertility, we would never have sought God and His will for our lives the way we have.
Had it not been for the negative pregnancy tests all those months, the timing could not have been right to conceive the precious child I am blessed to call mine.
Had it not been
Had it not been

Dont let Satan convince you that difficult situations mean God isnt working and moving. Hes working through the celebrations. Hes working through your tears. Change the if onlys in your life to a marvelous parade of had it not beens.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## ProfWife

On Sunday, our worship leader had us read almost all of Romans 8 aloud as a congregation (I attend what some term a "mega church" so that's a lot of people!). Then we sang a Chris Tomlin song. I woke with this song on my heart so much thati downloaded it. I have my specialist appointment today; this has really given me a sense of peace as I'm working with my high schoolers before the appointment.

Here are the lyrics...

You hear me when I call
You are my morning song
Though darkness fills the night
It cannot hide the light

Whom shall I fear

You crush the enemy
Underneath my feet
You are my Sword and Shield
Though trouble lingers still

Whom shall I fear

I know Who goes before me
I know Who stands behind
The God of angel armies
Is always on my side
The One who reigns forever
He is a Friend of mine
The God of angel armies 
Is always by my side

My strength is in Your name
For You alone can save
You will deliver me
Yours is the victory
Whom shall I fear
Whom shall I fear

I know Who goes before me
I know Who stands behind
The God of angel armies
Is always on my side
The One who reigns forever
He is a Friend of mine
The God of angel armies
Is always by my side

And nothing formed against me shall stand
You hold the whole world in Your hands
Im holding onto Your promises
You are faithful
You are faithful
You are faithful

I know Who goes before me
I know Who stands behind
The God of angel armies
Is always on my side
The One who reigns forever
He is a Friend of mine
The God of angel armies
Is always by my side

I know Who goes before me
I know Who stands behind
The God of angel armies
Is always on my side
The One who reigns forever
He is a Friend of mine
The God of angel armies
Is always by my side



We are not alone. No infertility, no syndrome, no disease. No obstacle is too great for God. If we can trust Him to wake up each morning, to keep the planet spinning, why should we hold onto this issues as ours to deal with.


^I need to take my own advice


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> We are not alone. No infertility, no syndrome, no disease. No obstacle is too great for God. If we can trust Him to wake up each morning, to keep the planet spinning, why should we hold onto this issues as ours to deal with.
> 
> 
> ^I need to take my own advice

Awesome song, thanks for posting the lyrics!

Don't you find it funny that it's so easy to give advice and encourage someone else, but hard to take your own advice? I look at the things I've said to others and think, well that also applies to me :dohh:


----------



## beckysprayer

:haha::haha: BRK your spoiler just cracked me up! :happydance: I love it haha!


----------



## ProfWife

Well..had the appointment today. Trying to decide what to do. Hubby is supposed to do a SA and I'm supposed to get an HSG done. 

The doc wants to put me directly onto clomid once those results are in. I'm just not sure I'm ready for that yet...something about it doesn't sit right with me at the moment. I'm not sure what or why. I do ovulate on my own...it's just never consistent. I just thought there was something before clomid. 

What do you ladies think? Do you/have you taken Clomid?


----------



## No Doubt

I've taken clomid and I O regularly on my own, but have pcos. Clomid is really the first step for anyone who's been ttc for a while or has a known ovulation issue like pcos. I started it 11 months after starting ttc before my hsg and before hubbs did an sa. Some, from what I've seen, don't even wait that long to start it. But if it doesn't sit right with you hun discuss it with your doc. Some ladies try to regulate they're cycles naturally by diet, exercise, natural supplements...a bunch of different things. What about it isn't sitting right you? I can try to answer questions you may have about it, but it would be from my own experience of course.


----------



## ProfWife

I guess I'm having a problem with the idea of any medication forcing my body to do something on a fixed time schedule that it's already doing on its own. It just feels like I'm trying to force my time schedule on God rather than getting a peace that God's giving a green light to use medicine for His glory. 

I'm nervous about the likelihood of twinning or higher multiple births.

We were given a green light by the doc for it, after the SA and HSG are completed to make sure there are no additional issues. I was diagnosed with PCOS earlier in the month. We've only been trying for about 5 months now, but my periods have been widely swinging for over a year (between 27 days and 48 days). So I went in with suspicions of PCOS and wanting a solution for my irregularity in order for us to try naturally...which is the only reason this specialist saw me - I'd already had a clearly defined problem which would need fixing anyway. It's just that since we're TTC, birth control isn't an option. :)


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Well..had the appointment today. Trying to decide what to do. Hubby is supposed to do a SA and I'm supposed to get an HSG done.
> 
> The doc wants to put me directly onto clomid once those results are in. I'm just not sure I'm ready for that yet...something about it doesn't sit right with me at the moment. I'm not sure what or why. I do ovulate on my own...it's just never consistent. I just thought there was something before clomid.
> 
> What do you ladies think? Do you/have you taken Clomid?

I've taken clomid during a couple IUI's and another similar drug called Femara. I don't have any trouble ovulating, but felt peaceful about it since years had passed without a BFP. You have to do what's right for you and hubby, come together in prayer and be in agreement on it. I pray that you will know what direction the Lord wants you to go.

Never did I think for myself that IVF was ever going to be an option, I had those same feelings, like I'm forcing it...but I know God works in many ways and if using medical help is one of them, then I'm all for it :thumbup: Plus, doing the IVF has really opened the door for me to be able to minister to others, God sure knows what He's doing.


----------



## Godsjewel

I went in today for my baseline ultrasound and to sign off on the consent forms. Thankfully the ultrasound went great and the doc gave me the go ahead to start my IVF cycle. 

I called my pharmacy and ordered my meds, I start the injections on Monday :happydance: Never in my life did I think I would me so happy to inject medication in my body :haha:

Hubby and I have an appt tomorrow for injection training. I will be doing most of them in my belly and hubby gets to inject one in my backside. 

I'm really excited about this and thank God for His peace through this journey. I want to thank Kim (BRK06) for remembering all my doc appointments and sending me encouraging texts right when I need them and Lisa (lillysapphire) for being my huge source of IVF information and encouragement as well.

Thank you all for your prayers during this time, I know God has good things in store for all of us. :flower:


----------



## ProfWife

Praying for your injection training and for your first cycle...especially that one cycle is all you'll need :)


----------



## beckysprayer

ProfWife said:


> I guess I'm having a problem with the idea of any medication forcing my body to do something on a fixed time schedule that it's already doing on its own. It just feels like I'm trying to force my time schedule on God rather than getting a peace that God's giving a green light to use medicine for His glory.
> 
> I'm nervous about the likelihood of twinning or higher multiple births.
> 
> We were given a green light by the doc for it, after the SA and HSG are completed to make sure there are no additional issues. I was diagnosed with PCOS earlier in the month. We've only been trying for about 5 months now, but my periods have been widely swinging for over a year (between 27 days and 48 days). So I went in with suspicions of PCOS and wanting a solution for my irregularity in order for us to try naturally...which is the only reason this specialist saw me - I'd already had a clearly defined problem which would need fixing anyway. It's just that since we're TTC, birth control isn't an option. :)

I don't have any experience, but wanted to let you know that I am praying for you to feel God's peace in your decision. A lot of godly people are blessed with children because of medication.



Godsjewel said:


> I went in today for my baseline ultrasound and to sign off on the consent forms. Thankfully the ultrasound went great and the doc gave me the go ahead to start my IVF cycle.
> 
> I called my pharmacy and ordered my meds, I start the injections on Monday :happydance: Never in my life did I think I would me so happy to inject medication in my body :haha:
> 
> Hubby and I have an appt tomorrow for injection training. I will be doing most of them in my belly and hubby gets to inject one in my backside.
> 
> I'm really excited about this and thank God for His peace through this journey. I want to thank Kim (BRK06) for remembering all my doc appointments and sending me encouraging texts right when I need them and Lisa (lillysapphire) for being my huge source of IVF information and encouragement as well.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers during this time, I know God has good things in store for all of us. :flower:

This is so exciting!! I can't wait to hear all of the followups on this journey. :happydance: Praying the injection training goes well!


----------



## uwa_amanda

OOOOOOOOHHHHH Sarah...it's getting close!!!! I hope this works for you! You and your hubby have been wanting this for so long. I hope God blesses you with a successful IVF round and a beautiful baby. I'm so excited for you! :flower: :happydance: :flower:

ProfWife, we did eight rounds of Clomid before we stopped. I can try to help you with any questions you may have about the medicine itself. I was worried myself about the idea of having twins. After I thought about it, I realized that if God wants to bless us with twins, then bring 'em on! Hopefully, only once cycle will work for you. My fingers are crossed for you! :flower:


----------



## ProfWife

Beckysprayer - I know many godly people who have used medical intervention to conceive. I'm not doubting that nor am I doubting that it was God's plan for them. 

While He may lead some to that, it doesn't mean that all of us are supposed to use those methods.


> It just feels like I'm trying to force my time schedule on God rather than getting a peace that God's giving a green light to use medicine for His glory.

 I am not getting a peace about it. That generally means that it's something that isn't the next step...whether that means it is out or just a delay for other reasons. Basically, I'm just trying to be sensitive to where my husband and I are being led...I don't want to force what I want if God's trying to teach me something in the meantime.


----------



## beckysprayer

Oh, I'm so sorry! :hugs: I wasn't trying to be rude, that was just my failed attempt at trying to be supportive and encouraging in whatever God's will is for you. I'm so sorry if you thought I was trying to pressure you into anything. I promise that wasn't my intent at all. :nope::hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

The downside of text on a screen over face-to-face. :) It's all good. :) I didn't want anyone to get the wrong impression of my intentions (like I was condemning it). 

Looks like we both can apologize :) :hugs: I'm sorry for misunderstanding as well!


----------



## No Doubt

The chance of multiples is higher, but not by much, only 10% I believe prowife. But I understand the concern. If you're not at peace with it though I say wait it out a bit. You never know how God will move. So many people plan to start using a med or do a procedure and fall preggo right before they are supposed to start. We did 9 rounds of clomid, the last two with iui and I wasn't really getting the sense that's what we were supposed to be doing. After praying about it and talking with the hubbs he agreed that he wasn't really on board with it anymore either. The specialist actually sent us home with an ivf packet, basically saying that would be the only way. 5 months later I conceived naturally. So if you think God is telling you to wait then wait. Maybe you're just not suppose to be on meds now, maybe later. But I definitely think you should be comfortable with the idea.

Gj that's so exciting! I can't wait for things to really get moving for you hun. You're so close now!


----------



## uwa_amanda

No Doubt said:


> The chance of multiples is higher, but not by much, only 10% I believe prowife. But I understand the concern. If you're not at peace with it though I say wait it out a bit. You never know how God will move. So many people plan to start using a med or do a procedure and fall preggo right before they are supposed to start. We did 9 rounds of clomid, the last two with iui and I wasn't really getting the sense that's what we were supposed to be doing. After praying about it and talking with the hubbs he agreed that he wasn't really on board with it anymore either. The specialist actually sent us home with an ivf packet, basically saying that would be the only way. 5 months later I conceived naturally. So if you think God is telling you to wait then wait. Maybe you're just not suppose to be on meds now, maybe later. But I definitely think you should be comfortable with the idea.
> 
> Gj that's so exciting! I can't wait for things to really get moving for you hun. You're so close now!

^^^What she said! I agree wholeheartedly. I just couldn't figure out how to put my thoughts into words. <---That's my biggest problem! lol


----------



## Godsjewel

My favorite picture to draw as a child was a rainbow. I would carefully select each color from my box of crayonsred, orange, yellow, green, blue and purpleand stroke-by-stroke, I would color a rainbow. Of course, my little doodles and scribbles could never compare to the real thing. And whenever I saw a rainbow stretch across the sky, I would marvel at its beauty. 

The rainbow is one of those indelible memories from my childhood. As a child, if you asked me how it was made, I would probably say, God colored a rainbow in the sky. And maybe I would have told you one of my all-time favorite Bible storiesthe story about Noah, the ark, the flood, the dove and the rainbow. 

To this day, I still marvel at the birth of each beautiful rainbow. And the more times I read the story of Noah, the more it becomes even more meaningful to me. Just like God made a rainbow appear in the sky to Noah and his family as a promise that He would never destroy the earth again with a global flood, I too have personally experienced the promise of the rainbow of Gods love shining into the dark storm clouds of my life, especially during my stormy season of infertility.

Infertility was my Great Flood. During these years, black storm clouds of doubt and despair loomed over me threatening to wash away my belief in Gods goodness and love, but even in my disbelief when I cried out to God, He sheltered me inside the of ark of His love through the entire storm. 

As much as I love the story of Noah, during my stormy season of infertility, I think one of the most haunting verses in the Bible was be fruitful and multiply. God actually spoke this command to Noah in Genesis 9:7 as a part of the first covenant He made with man. And years ago, God also used this verse to speak powerfully to me.

I was attending a Womens Retreat for the weekend. The theme for the Retreat was the Fruit of the Spirit from Galatians 5and one memorable message included the story of Noah from Genesis and a call for all of us to be fruitful and multiply (Genesis 9:7). At this point in my life, my husband and I had been trying to conceive for years and oh, how I longed to be fruitful and multiply. As the speaker talked, the only way I could manage to hold back the tears welling up inside me was by silently reciting the colors of a rainbow over and over again in my mind. Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, PurpleRed, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Purple...Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Purple.

After the message concluded, a woman who knew about my struggles with infertility came up to me and encouraged me to talk with her friend. I reluctantly agreedand before I knew it, I was introduced to a young woman with a bulging pregnant belly. As she began to share her miraculous story of how God built her family through adoption and then about her miraculous pregnancy, I felt like the floodwaters of emotion would overtake me. In my mind, I silently started reciting the colors of the rainbow again. 

I was able to keep my composure while we talked. But afterward, instead of feeling encouraged, I felt like I was drowning in a sea of doubt and despair. Secretly, I wondered why this woman was so highly favored and blessed by Godwhy was she able to be fruitful and multiply while my womb remained empty? 

During this Retreat, I also remember a very special time of prayer with a small group of women that I had just met. I dont remember their names, but I remember their powerful prayers for me. They all expressed such an unwavering belief that God would make me a mother somedaybut I was still filled with doubt. 

I didnt sleep much at that Retreat. One night as I lay awake in the top bunk, I cried out to God, Save me! I am drowning in doubt and despair. Help me in my disbelief. I want to believe that you have good and perfect plans for my lifeeven if it is not your will for me to be a mom. I cried myself to sleep. That was the last Womens Retreat I attended for a very long time. 

Last year, for the first time in over seven years, I attended another Womens Retreat. I began to think about that Retreat years ago. I remembered all my desperate prayers for a childand the beautiful prayers of those women. Back then, I doubted that God even heard my prayersbut even through all my disbelief, the God of infinite mercy and grace was still working all things together for good in my lifejust like He promises in Romans 8:28. I also remembered the story of Noah and that once ominous verse be fruitful and multiplyand just as God had been so faithful to Noah, God had also been so faithful to me. Back when I had begun to sink into a surging sea of doubt and despair and I called out to Him, God shut me safely inside His ark, He protected me as I was tossed back and forth in the fierce rainstorm of infertility and He eventually brought me into the new land of motherhood. And after the swelling waters receded and my feet once again walked on dry ground, I was finally able to see the beautiful promise of Gods rainbow of love.

The more Ive thought about it, the more Ive come to realize that the rainbow is actually a symbol of Christ. Ezekiel 1:28 describes the radiance of Jesus like the appearance of a rainbow in the clouds on a rainy day. And scripture reveals to us again and again the God of Bible is a God of infinite love, mercy and graceand that is exactly what the rainbow represents.

Maybe you have always viewed the story of Noah as tragic period in history filled with Gods wrath and judgment on humanity. And maybe honestly you think your infertility or child loss is a punishment from Godbut nothing could be further from the truth and I pray that today you see the story of Noah and your life story through new eyes. 

Are you encountering severe weather during your season of infertility? Maybe you feel like Jesus fearful disciples in the boat during the raging storm at sea. Or maybe you are enduring a blazing heat wave in a trial of faith like Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego in the fiery furnace. Have you experienced an icy cold snowstorm of pain of sorrow and suffering like Job? Or seismic action like the miraculous earthquake that opened all the jail cells to release Paul and Silas from prison or a natural disaster of devastation and deliverance like Noah during the Flood. In all these overwhelming circumstances, God was their ever-present help in troubleand He promises this to you too. Jesus disciples, Shadrach, Meshach, Abednego, Job, Paul, Silias and Noah all trusted the faithful promises of Gods Word and this enabled God to use their lives to accomplish His wondrous works. Have you ever thought about what would have happened if Noah didnt trust and obey God? Because Noah trusted and obeyed God all of us are herewe are all descendants of the families of Noahs three sons, Shem, Ham and Japheth. 

God has a plan and purpose for your rainy winter season of infertilityand just as sure as the seasons change, spring will come. This is what the Lord promises you in Jeremiah 29:11,  For I know the plans I have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. In fact, God has a plan and a purpose for all of creationand the good news for all mankind is that God has made a perfect plan to wash away the sin in our world without another global flood. You see if rainbow symbolizes Jesus Christ then the ark is a picture of salvation and the refuge available from our loving Savior. The most powerful refuge God has made available for us is His only begotten Son who laid down His life and rose again to take away the sin of all those who believe in Jesusand He will eventually take all who believe into the new land of heaven. John 3:16-17 tells us For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life. For God did not send his Son into the world to condemn the world, but to save the world through him.

It is important to remember that Noah was chosen and equipped by God to ride out the Great Flood within the strength and protection of the ark. And like Noah, we are also chosen and equipped by God to ride out the stormy season of infertility or child loss within the strength and protection of the most powerful ark of allthe promises of Gods word. Just like God was speaking to Noah before, during and after the Flood, He is also speaking to you as you read His word and He is helping you to build your ark of faith to help you endure the great storms in life. He knows when you are weak and weary and He will shelter you and preserve your lifejust like He protected Noah and his family in the ark. 

While Noah was shut inside the ark for 371 days, over a year, I think an amazing metamorphosis occurredand like a caterpillar becomes a butterfly after it is shut inside a chrysalis, Noah was also transformed. For instance, before the Great Flood, Noah lived and worked in the desert, but after he exited the ark he became a farmer (Genesis 9:20). He had to trust and obey God in a whole new way as he began his new life on earth with his family. Ironically, I imagine that after Noah built an alter to the Lord as an act of worship that he begins to pray for more rain to fall from heaven to bring fertility and life to his crops. We can learn again from the story of Noah that wherever God leads us in the new land, our first response to Gods faithfulness should be to worship Him. 

Maybe you have been praying and waiting on the Lord for a long time and this year the symbolic dove will return carrying the olive branch as a sign from God to direct your first steps into a new land of adoption, foster care, attempting fertility treatment or maybe deciding to remain childfree. Even when you feel like you cannot take another step, God will strengthen you and safely lead you to firm, dry ground. Rain or shine, you can worship and praise God because through it all He will be with you as you take each step. But even if you cant proclaim, Bless the Lord, O my soul as the surging floodwaters rise all around, you can be sure that nothing can ever quench Jesus love for you. Song of Solomon 8:7 is a powerful promise of Gods faithfulness and lovingkindness. It says, Many waters cannot quench love; rivers cannot wash it away.

Like the downpour of torrential rain during the Great Flood, for me, it often seemed like my tears could flood the entire earthand you too may have cried a million tears in your season of infertility or child loss. Maybe the next time it feels like you are being swallowed up in a sea of emotions, you can silently recite the colors of a rainbow and imagine Jesus gently wiping away your tears. I pray that this powerful image helps the floodwaters of your emotions immediately recede and you are filled with the peace and assurance that Jesus deeply loves and cares about you. 

There may be other times with when your tears come raining and pouring down. When those dark and tearful storm clouds come, slowly read the selected verses from Psalm 46 below and let this become your own personal promise from Gods heart to yours. God wrote this beautiful rainbow of love for you.

God is our refuge and strength,
an ever-present help in trouble. 

Therefore we will not fear, though the earth give way
and the mountains fall into the heart of the sea,

though its waters roar and foam
and the mountains quake with their surging.

There is a river whose streams make glad the city of God,
the holy place where the Most High dwells.

God is within her, she will not fall;
God will help her at break of day.

He says, Be still, and know that I am God;
I will be exalted among the nations,
I will be exalted in the earth.

-Christine Nueman


----------



## PrincessBree

Godsjewel said:


> I went in today for my baseline ultrasound and to sign off on the consent forms. Thankfully the ultrasound went great and the doc gave me the go ahead to start my IVF cycle.
> 
> I called my pharmacy and ordered my meds, I start the injections on Monday :happydance: Never in my life did I think I would me so happy to inject medication in my body :haha:
> 
> Hubby and I have an appt tomorrow for injection training. I will be doing most of them in my belly and hubby gets to inject one in my backside.
> 
> I'm really excited about this and thank God for His peace through this journey. I want to thank Kim (BRK06) for remembering all my doc appointments and sending me encouraging texts right when I need them and Lisa (lillysapphire) for being my huge source of IVF information and encouragement as well.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers during this time, I know God has good things in store for all of us. :flower:


Awesome news!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Praying 4 you always hunni!!!Xxxxxx


----------



## No Doubt

Ladies can I ask you to pray for my bump buddy Littleone? She is going through a bit of a rough time with her pregnancy right now and has recently received some disheartening news. She has had additional testing and is now waiting for the results, but obviously it is very stressful for her right now. I just pray that God give her peace of mind during this time and quiet her spirit. I also pray that God does what only he can and provide whatever the need is.


----------



## ProfWife

You got it NoDoubt


----------



## ProfWife

Ladies, 

I'm trying not to get overly optimistic about this cycle...even though it would be nice since my in-laws (including my bro-in-law who claims atheism) will be in town in about 3 weeks. 

However, I was wondering if any of the ladies who have been or are currently in the very early stages of pregnancy had a rise in temps. I'm normally a low-temp person (low 98's when at the doc in the afternoon). However, for the past 2 days I've been around 99 during the evening hours. I'm having sinus congestion/allergies, but not feeling horrible like a flu would normally make me feel. To the touch, my hubby can't say I'm warmer than normal. I'm absolutely exhausted, but that's not entirely abnormal for a teacher :) 

Any ideas or feedback?


----------



## BRK06

ProfWife said:


> On Sunday, our worship leader had us read almost all of Romans 8 aloud as a congregation (I attend what some term a "mega church" so that's a lot of people!). Then we sang a Chris Tomlin song. I woke with this song on my heart so much thati downloaded it. I have my specialist appointment today; this has really given me a sense of peace as I'm working with my high schoolers before the appointment.
> 
> Here are the lyrics...
> 
> You hear me when I call
> You are my morning song
> Though darkness fills the night
> It cannot hide the light
> 
> Whom shall I fear
> 
> You crush the enemy
> Underneath my feet
> You are my Sword and Shield
> Though trouble lingers still
> 
> Whom shall I fear
> 
> I know Who goes before me
> I know Who stands behind
> The God of angel armies
> Is always on my side
> The One who reigns forever
> He is a Friend of mine
> The God of angel armies
> Is always by my side
> 
> My strength is in Your name
> For You alone can save
> You will deliver me
> Yours is the victory
> Whom shall I fear
> Whom shall I fear
> 
> I know Who goes before me
> I know Who stands behind
> The God of angel armies
> Is always on my side
> The One who reigns forever
> He is a Friend of mine
> The God of angel armies
> Is always by my side
> 
> And nothing formed against me shall stand
> You hold the whole world in Your hands
> Im holding onto Your promises
> You are faithful
> You are faithful
> You are faithful
> 
> I know Who goes before me
> I know Who stands behind
> The God of angel armies
> Is always on my side
> The One who reigns forever
> He is a Friend of mine
> The God of angel armies
> Is always by my side
> 
> I know Who goes before me
> I know Who stands behind
> The God of angel armies
> Is always on my side
> The One who reigns forever
> He is a Friend of mine
> The God of angel armies
> Is always by my side
> 
> 
> 
> We are not alone. No infertility, no syndrome, no disease. No obstacle is too great for God. If we can trust Him to wake up each morning, to keep the planet spinning, why should we hold onto this issues as ours to deal with.
> 
> 
> ^I need to take my own advice

Amen!! I've had this song running through my head all day :)


----------



## BRK06

beckysprayer said:


> :haha::haha: BRK your spoiler just cracked me up! :happydance: I love it haha!

Haha!! Thanks! :laugh2:


----------



## BRK06

ProfWife said:


> I guess I'm having a problem with the idea of any medication forcing my body to do something on a fixed time schedule that it's already doing on its own. It just feels like I'm trying to force my time schedule on God rather than getting a peace that God's giving a green light to use medicine for His glory.
> 
> I'm nervous about the likelihood of twinning or higher multiple births.
> 
> We were given a green light by the doc for it, after the SA and HSG are completed to make sure there are no additional issues. I was diagnosed with PCOS earlier in the month. We've only been trying for about 5 months now, but my periods have been widely swinging for over a year (between 27 days and 48 days). So I went in with suspicions of PCOS and wanting a solution for my irregularity in order for us to try naturally...which is the only reason this specialist saw me - I'd already had a clearly defined problem which would need fixing anyway. It's just that since we're TTC, birth control isn't an option. :)

My best advice is just to pray... If you feel off about it right now, maybe that is your cue to wait until you're ready or not go that route at all. Also, no matter what medical treatments you try, if it's not God's will, it won't work anyway. I will pray that God gives you wisdom to choose and peace with your decision :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> I went in today for my baseline ultrasound and to sign off on the consent forms. Thankfully the ultrasound went great and the doc gave me the go ahead to start my IVF cycle.
> 
> I called my pharmacy and ordered my meds, I start the injections on Monday :happydance: Never in my life did I think I would me so happy to inject medication in my body :haha:
> 
> Hubby and I have an appt tomorrow for injection training. I will be doing most of them in my belly and hubby gets to inject one in my backside.
> 
> I'm really excited about this and thank God for His peace through this journey. I want to thank Kim (BRK06) for remembering all my doc appointments and sending me encouraging texts right when I need them and Lisa (lillysapphire) for being my huge source of IVF information and encouragement as well.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers during this time, I know God has good things in store for all of us. :flower:

:hugs: :hugs: Always here for ya Sis! I'm so thankful everything is checking out fine and you're able to make this happen! God is truly working miracles in your life right now! You are going to have lots of happy aunties on here soon :)


----------



## BRK06

No Doubt said:


> Ladies can I ask you to pray for my bump buddy Littleone? She is going through a bit of a rough time with her pregnancy right now and has recently received some disheartening news. She has had additional testing and is now waiting for the results, but obviously it is very stressful for her right now. I just pray that God give her peace of mind during this time and quiet her spirit. I also pray that God does what only he can and provide whatever the need is.

Praying for your bump buddy :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Sarah, the post about the rainbow was beautiful :) I feel very blessed to live somewhere that I can see one nearly everyday and every time it reminds me of God and His promises

Now I can share them with all of you ladies too!!!

https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/456A8069-A4DB-4DF1-A81E-10AB51276B61-30149-00002B23DF8F2595_zps04010723.jpg


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> Ladies can I ask you to pray for my bump buddy Littleone? She is going through a bit of a rough time with her pregnancy right now and has recently received some disheartening news. She has had additional testing and is now waiting for the results, but obviously it is very stressful for her right now. I just pray that God give her peace of mind during this time and quiet her spirit. I also pray that God does what only he can and provide whatever the need is.

Will do, sis!


----------



## Godsjewel

Happy Valentine's Day ladies!:flower:

1 Corinthians 14:4-7 The Message Translation
Love never gives up.
Love cares more for others than for self.
Love doesn't want what it doesn't have.
Love doesn't strut,
Doesn't have a swelled head,
Doesn't force itself on others,
Isn't always "me first,"
Doesn't fly off the handle,
Doesn't keep score of the sins of others,
Doesn't revel when others grovel,
Takes pleasure in the flowering of truth,
Puts up with anything,
Trusts God always,
Always looks for the best,
Never looks back,
But keeps going to the end.

God bless all of our marriages!


----------



## Godsjewel

My grace is sufficient for you, for power is perfected in weakness.

I just couldnt stay away! We were building our dream home and I wanted to be there to watch every wall go up and every tile put into place. What I didnt want was the roofing nail that found its way through the sole of my shoe. I fell against the wall and took a deep breath. I knew I had to steady myself before I could pull that tormenter out. It took two or three tries before I could pull it all the way out of my foot and shoe. 

God designed our bodies in an amazing fashion. As soon as my foot was violated, tiny little messengers began racing toward my brain demanding that I remove my foot off of the roofing nail, use my fingers to pull it out and commanding my mouth to scream OUCH! I immediately tried to remove the instigator of my pain. I didnt want to hurt anymore. 

Can you imagine me walking around for 4-5 months with that roofing nail sticking out of my foot? Perhaps a doctor had offered to remove it for me, but I refused. No thanks. Im content with it there. Doesnt it hurt? Of course, but Ill be glad to keep it there. It makes me stronger.

Ridiculous? In the natural, yes. But lets glance over at 2 Corinthians 12:7-10:

Because of the surpassing greatness of the revelations, for this reason, to keep me from exalting myself, there was given me a thorn in the flesh, a messenger of Satan to torment me--to keep me from exalting myself! 

Concerning this I implored the Lord three times that it might leave me.

And He has said to me, "My grace is sufficient for you, for power is perfected in weakness " Most gladly, therefore, I will rather boast about my weaknesses, so that the power of Christ may dwell in me.

Therefore I am well content with weaknesses, with insults, with distresses, with persecutions, with difficulties, for Christ's sake; for when I am weak, then I am strong.

Perhaps infertility is the thorn in your flesh. Most certainly, youve asked God to remove it. Time after time, youve sent your messages to God saying, It hurts, God! Please remove it. Tell me how to remove this instigator of my pain. Time after time God refuses to remove your disease, your barrenness. 

If this is your lot, lift your head. With this thorn comes a beautiful Valentines Day rose. Read 2 Corinthians 12:9. My grace is sufficient for you, for power is perfected in weakness. Read it again and again. His grace is sufficient for you! His power is perfected in your weakness. Perhaps you dont feel strong. Would you have ever believed you could survive such sorrows as those youve endured? Probably not. Thats His strength being perfected in your weakness. What a glorious assurance of Gods love and plan for you. He knows the thorn is there, and He knows His grace is sufficient. 

What a God of paradoxes we serve. He gives strength in your weakness. He uses sorrow to teach comfort. He uses thorns to give you a beautiful bouquet of roses. This bouquet is comprised of quite unique roses. A beautiful rose of all sufficient grace. One rose has the sweet aroma of Gods perfected power, another brings peace beyond understanding. This stunning bouquet is wrapped in a beautiful ribbon of contentment. Contentment in the face of weakness. Contentment in the face of insults, distresses, persecutions and difficulties. 

Contentment even in the face of infertility.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## beckysprayer

No Doubt said:


> Ladies can I ask you to pray for my bump buddy Littleone? She is going through a bit of a rough time with her pregnancy right now and has recently received some disheartening news. She has had additional testing and is now waiting for the results, but obviously it is very stressful for her right now. I just pray that God give her peace of mind during this time and quiet her spirit. I also pray that God does what only he can and provide whatever the need is.

Praying for your bump buddy! :hugs:

I have wonderful Valentine's day news! I had an appointment and baby looks great! Heartbeat was 176 so very strong this time. Praying I get to actually meet this little one in September, but so far so good! :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> I have wonderful Valentine's day news! I had an appointment and baby looks great! Heartbeat was 176 so very strong this time. Praying I get to actually meet this little one in September, but so far so good! :happydance:

:happydance:That is fabulous news my dear!!!! WOohooo!!!! Yay, your baby will share my birthday month :thumbup:


----------



## HisGrace

beckysprayer said:


> I have wonderful Valentine's day news! I had an appointment and baby looks great! Heartbeat was 176 so very strong this time. Praying I get to actually meet this little one in September, but so far so good! :happydance:

Yay!!! Praise God. :dance:


----------



## BRK06

That's awesome news Becky!! Thank you Jesus!! :happydance:


----------



## No Doubt

So happy to hear your news beck!


----------



## 01k204

Hi ladies! I admittedly haven't read any of this thread, but have a question that I need help with. I am currently doing a partial fast (sunup to sundown) to glorify God and grow my relationship with Him. It is going wonderfully so far, but last night my husband and I were intimate and he thought it felt like I was pregnant (TMI, but I have been pregnant 6 times before - unfortunately not 6 children - so he would know how that feels). I took a test this am and it was negative, but I don't know where I'm at in my cycle. I might be only 5 dpo or not even ovulated yet :shrug:

My question is should I stop my fast to ensure that I am providing the correct nourishment for a baby or should I continue? I really have no other indication besides what my husband said last night. I would appreciate all opinions and advice. Thank you in advance. :flower:


----------



## PrincessBree

BRK06 said:


> Sarah, the post about the rainbow was beautiful :) I feel very blessed to live somewhere that I can see one nearly everyday and every time it reminds me of God and His promises
> 
> Now I can share them with all of you ladies too!!!
> 
> https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/456A8069-A4DB-4DF1-A81E-10AB51276B61-30149-00002B23DF8F2595_zps04010723.jpg

This is very beautiful..I saw one very similar yesterday,which is very rare in the city,but I caught it in passing on the train.I think God is trying to remind me of something!!

This pic is so beautiful,wish I could see these everyday!


----------



## Godsjewel

01k204 said:


> Hi ladies! I admittedly haven't read any of this thread, but have a question that I need help with. I am currently doing a partial fast (sunup to sundown) to glorify God and grow my relationship with Him. It is going wonderfully so far, but last night my husband and I were intimate and he thought it felt like I was pregnant (TMI, but I have been pregnant 6 times before - unfortunately not 6 children - so he would know how that feels). I took a test this am and it was negative, but I don't know where I'm at in my cycle. I might be only 5 dpo or not even ovulated yet :shrug:
> 
> My question is should I stop my fast to ensure that I am providing the correct nourishment for a baby or should I continue? I really have no other indication besides what my husband said last night. I would appreciate all opinions and advice. Thank you in advance. :flower:

God knows your heart and the reason you are fasting, but for safety of the development of a baby, if you are pregnant, I would suggest maybe fasting a certain food, like sweets or maybe fast one meal a day.


----------



## 01k204

Godsjewel - Thank you for your reply. I am waking up early to eat before sunup and am having late dinners, so am technically only skipping lunch already. I'm not sure if I feel comfortable giving up my fast without knowing for certain if I am pregnant. I have prayed for guidance from the Lord and know He will provide. I do very much appreciate your advice and wish everyone ttc the very best. :flower:


----------



## Dynamicmae

Ladies I need advice.... I've been with my gyneacologist/obstetrician for 5 years. I love him dearly and trust him. He has rid me of cysts using treatment and was the only gynea that did not cut to remove cysts... He has had me on Clomid for the past 5 months. Last month he did an IUI with unwashed sperm. Which I only later found out can be very dangerous. He is a God fearing mand and can't believe he would do anything that could harm me. He does the precedures all in his rooms so that we can claim from medical aid rather than pay a fortune at a fertility clinic..... Soooooo... This morning I went to see him and he found HUGE cysts on both ovaries. He says we need to treat them immediatly to avoid surgery. He has advised I go back onto contraceptives for 6 weeks to see if we can get them to dissolve again. He thinks it is the clomid which has caused them.... He says when they dissolve we can go on clomid again.... It feels like I'm going around in circles.... Do I need a second opinion? Should I do the 6 weeks treatment and go from there? I honestly don't know what to do? Please pray ladies!! And your opinions would be very welcome!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Dyna I think you need to find someone else if for no other reason than the unwashed sperm. That can be extremely dangerous and I honestly can't believe we medical professional he did that. I would get a second opinion about the cysts too. I'll be praying.


----------



## Godsjewel

Dynamicmae said:


> Ladies I need advice.... I've been with my gyneacologist/obstetrician for 5 years. I love him dearly and trust him. He has rid me of cysts using treatment and was the only gynea that did not cut to remove cysts... He has had me on Clomid for the past 5 months. Last month he did an IUI with unwashed sperm. Which I only later found out can be very dangerous. He is a God fearing mand and can't believe he would do anything that could harm me. He does the precedures all in his rooms so that we can claim from medical aid rather than pay a fortune at a fertility clinic..... Soooooo... This morning I went to see him and he found HUGE cysts on both ovaries. He says we need to treat them immediatly to avoid surgery. He has advised I go back onto contraceptives for 6 weeks to see if we can get them to dissolve again. He thinks it is the clomid which has caused them.... He says when they dissolve we can go on clomid again.... It feels like I'm going around in circles.... Do I need a second opinion? Should I do the 6 weeks treatment and go from there? I honestly don't know what to do? Please pray ladies!! And your opinions would be very welcome!!!

Hi Sweetie!

I'm very unfamiliar with the doctor's office not washing the sperm. I've had 7 IUI's and they've always done sperm washing. 

I had cysts on my ovaries and my doc usually doesn't prescribe anything for a couple months and has me go in for ultrasounds, since most of them disappear on their own, depending on the kind you have. I know they do prescribe birth control pills as a way of shrinking them or getting rid of them.

If you have these questions, you may want to get another opinion...doesn't hurt. :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever.
Hebrews 13:8

Youve all seen them. Those commercials that interrupt your favorite television program. Intimate glimpses into the blissful interactions of parent and infant. An awestruck toddler discovering the wonder of a frog. A bald, gurgling baby gleefully splashing as she is bathed in the kitchen sink. Yes, the voiceover on the commercial is correct. Having a baby changes everything.

Every time I hear that line, I also hear the anguished cry of more than 2 million infertile women: Yeah? Well, not having a baby changes everything too. 

Infertility brings many life changes. Your dreams change. Your view of your future changes. Your plans change. Even your vacations change. After all, you cant go rock climbing during that dreaded two week wait--just in case!

But there one thing that will never change, even through the ups and downs of infertility. Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever.

The same Jesus who wept with Mary and Martha when their hearts were broken, weeps with you as you stare brokenhearted at another negative pregnancy test. Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever.

The same Jesus who wouldnt let go of Peters hand when the storm raged on is the same Jesus who holds you tight every time someone else announces a pregnancy. Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever.

Through your changed dreams and plans, through the changing seasons of your infertility, Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever. He will remain forever steady and unchanging, even as the calendar changes from month to month and year to year.

Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## No Doubt

Thank God that He is unchanging!

I forgot to mention earlier, thank you everyone for keeping my bump buddy in your prayers. She got the first round of testing back and everything was negative! This was the biggest hurdle as the next hurdle is to look at the heart closer to 20 weeks, but they can see it on the u/s now and said it all like fine. She and her hubbs are doing much better emotionally after the relief. She's still nervous about the next and final test but is glad to know that all of everything else they were looking at came back fine.


----------



## Godsjewel

Good morning!

I'm super excited, today is my first official start date of this IVF journey.

I get to start my injections tonight. My first one will be Lupron, which will put my body in a "menopause" state, this will insure that my body doesn't start producing eggs and releasing on it's own. I will inject this med every night between 7-9pm until my dr. appt on the 28th. They will do an ultrasound and bloodwork to make sure everything is going well and will then tell me if i need to continue with this med and/or add another injectable.

Here is the lovely package that I got on Friday :thumbup:

https://i.imgur.com/drlzoRb.jpg?1

My bedroom now looks like a small pharmacy :haha:

Thank you all for your prayers and support during this time in my life. I'm believing God for a miracle!


----------



## VGibs

Cripes!!!! That is a lot of medicine!!!! I wouldn't know where to start! It must feel so satisfying to finally be able to commence your journey. I am excited to see what comes your way!


----------



## BRK06

Dynamicmae said:


> Ladies I need advice.... I've been with my gyneacologist/obstetrician for 5 years. I love him dearly and trust him. He has rid me of cysts using treatment and was the only gynea that did not cut to remove cysts... He has had me on Clomid for the past 5 months. Last month he did an IUI with unwashed sperm. Which I only later found out can be very dangerous. He is a God fearing mand and can't believe he would do anything that could harm me. He does the precedures all in his rooms so that we can claim from medical aid rather than pay a fortune at a fertility clinic..... Soooooo... This morning I went to see him and he found HUGE cysts on both ovaries. He says we need to treat them immediatly to avoid surgery. He has advised I go back onto contraceptives for 6 weeks to see if we can get them to dissolve again. He thinks it is the clomid which has caused them.... He says when they dissolve we can go on clomid again.... It feels like I'm going around in circles.... Do I need a second opinion? Should I do the 6 weeks treatment and go from there? I honestly don't know what to do? Please pray ladies!! And your opinions would be very welcome!!!

The IUI with the unwashed sperm can be very dangerous, but I can understand the contraceptives for shrinking the cysts... It will give your ovaries a bit of a break. I say go with your instincts; If you feel something's off, a second opinion never hurts!! I wouldn't wait too long, though. People I know with them say ruptured cysts are extremely painful :(


----------



## faith77

Dear ladies,

Hope you're all doing well. 

I have a question for you - do any of you know of any christian couples who jave chosen to stay child-free they will not be able to provide for the child and there is no family support because they all live far away? Is this a sign of unbelief? Sign of not trusting in God's providence? Are they right to believe they would ee testing Gof if they did try to start a family (this is of course acknowledging that fruit of the womb is from the Lord).

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts ......

Hugs,
Faith xx


----------



## Godsjewel

faith77 said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> Hope you're all doing well.
> 
> I have a question for you - do any of you know of any christian couples who jave chosen to stay child-free they will not be able to provide for the child and there is no family support because they all live far away? Is this a sign of unbelief? Sign of not trusting in God's providence? Are they right to believe they would ee testing Gof if they did try to start a family (this is of course acknowledging that fruit of the womb is from the Lord).
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts ......
> 
> Hugs,
> Faith xx


I don't know any christian couples in my life who have chosen to be child-free. I know my husband's Aunt wanted children for a long time, but ended up becoming a missionary in Spain where she met her husband and told me that soon after her desire for a child went away. 

God is the God of impossible...His specialty is miracles, no matter what the circumstances may look like...no money, no family support or whatever else, God sees the end result and all of that can turn around. 

I believe if God has placed the desire for a child in your heart, that it is there for a reason. We don't have the answers for most of the situations in our lives, but there is no need to fear since we know who holds our future in His hands.


----------



## Godsjewel

Be still, and know that I am God;
Psalm 46:10

In my office, it is always 5:30. Never 2:15. Never 8:04. It is always 5:30.

There is a broken clock in my office. People have such different reactions to it. Some look at it with a quizzical look on their faces. Others offer to fix it for me, but I always politely decline. You see, my clock is broken on purpose. I took a perfectly good, functioning clock, broke it and hung it on my wall. What a huge blessing!

You see, that broken clock is a reminder of the perfection of Gods timing. At first glance, it appears that the broken clock is worthless. The hands never move. It looks like nothing good is happening. But glance down at the bottom of the clock. The pendulum is still moving. Swinging left. Swinging right. The pendulum never stops.

In the dark days of waiting through your struggle with infertility, it feels like Gods plan for your family has ground to a halt. No explanations from the medical community. No prophetic utterances promising that long-sought after child. Even in the silence of infertility, listen to the ticking of a broken clock. God, like that pendulum, is still working and moving. When it seems like nothing is happening, the pendulum of Gods timing is still swinging. 

Buy a clock, break it and proudly hang it on your wall. Let it serve as a reminder of the perfection of Gods timing.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

Hey Ladies!

Just checking in on you and making sure everyone is doing good. I've haven't heard from a lot of you lately, praying all is well :hugs:


----------



## uwa_amanda

Y'all say a little prayer for me this afternoon. I've noticed in the last couple of months, I have been having a lot of headaches. It didn't occur to me that it might be my blood pressure until a couple of nights ago. I took DH's blood pressure monitor and have been checking it. It's high. I'm going to the doctor this afternoon to look into it. I have been going to the gym 2-3 times a week, have cut back on my salt intake, and have started eating a little better but judging by those numbers, I haven't done enough. It has me a little nervous, but I know I'd better get it checked out. 

Who knows...that may be God's way of telling me that it's not my time to get pregnant until I get that under control. :shrug:


----------



## No Doubt

Amanda I will be in prayer. That happened to me before I got pregnant and it was actually tied to my hormones. As my hormones rose and fell I would get killer headaches. I had mine checked out too and the doc just called them tension headaches and gave me something for them which worked. Hopefully its as simple as that for you hun.

Ladies I was reading my day to day journal this morning and the scripture was Nehemiah 8:10, the joy of the Lord is your strength. I said to the hubbs I haven't heard that in a long time, but then I got to thinking about how much better I feel just to go to church, just to hear a sermon, just to read or hear a few food good words out of the good book. No matter what's going on in life in I have joy, things don't seem so bad. It said that joy isn't just some warm feeling that overtakes you every now and then, and just like darkness concedes to light so must discouragement concede to joy.

Ladies be encouraged today, be joyful today and know that joy is your strength and will help you through everything!


----------



## uwa_amanda

No Doubt said:


> Amanda I will be in prayer. That happened to me before I got pregnant and it was actually tied to my hormones. As my hormones rose and fell I would get killer headaches. I had mine checked out too and the doc just called them tension headaches and gave me something for them which worked. Hopefully its as simple as that for you hun.
> 
> Ladies I was reading my day to day journal this morning and the scripture was Nehemiah 8:10, the joy of the Lord is your strength. I said to the hubbs I haven't heard that in a long time, but then I got to thinking about how much better I feel just to go to church, just to hear a sermon, just to read or hear a few food good words out of the good book. No matter what's going on in life in I have joy, things don't seem so bad. It said that joy isn't just some warm feeling that overtakes you every now and then, and just like darkness concedes to light so must discouragement concede to joy.
> 
> Ladies be encouraged today, be joyful today and know that joy is your strength and will help you through everything!

Thank you. I had been concerned because my headaches are happening at certain times of the day. I can't pinpoint if my blood pressure is causing my headaches or my headaches are causing my blood pressure to go up. I figured I would go have it checked out just in case it is my blood pressure. Then I can do something about it.


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> Y'all say a little prayer for me this afternoon. I've noticed in the last couple of months, I have been having a lot of headaches. It didn't occur to me that it might be my blood pressure until a couple of nights ago. I took DH's blood pressure monitor and have been checking it. It's high. I'm going to the doctor this afternoon to look into it. I have been going to the gym 2-3 times a week, have cut back on my salt intake, and have started eating a little better but judging by those numbers, I haven't done enough. It has me a little nervous, but I know I'd better get it checked out.
> 
> Who knows...that may be God's way of telling me that it's not my time to get pregnant until I get that under control. :shrug:

Hi Hun! I have high BP and take medication to keep it under control. My IVF doctor said that it's a good thing that I get it under control now than trying to manage it when pregnant. He referred me to an Obstetrics doctor who deals with pregnant women who have high BP to discuss it. I was taking my BP every morning and evening and taking note of it so I could show him it's been in the normal range. He cleared me to go ahead and start the IVF process since my BP was being maintained. 

No need to be nervous hun, you should see a doctor and talk about your options. Maybe they might start you on meds at first and then hopefully your good eating and exercise will keep it in a healthy range :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> Amanda I will be in prayer. That happened to me before I got pregnant and it was actually tied to my hormones. As my hormones rose and fell I would get killer headaches. I had mine checked out too and the doc just called them tension headaches and gave me something for them which worked. Hopefully its as simple as that for you hun.
> 
> Ladies I was reading my day to day journal this morning and the scripture was Nehemiah 8:10, the joy of the Lord is your strength. I said to the hubbs I haven't heard that in a long time, but then I got to thinking about how much better I feel just to go to church, just to hear a sermon, just to read or hear a few food good words out of the good book. No matter what's going on in life in I have joy, things don't seem so bad. It said that joy isn't just some warm feeling that overtakes you every now and then, and just like darkness concedes to light so must discouragement concede to joy.
> 
> Ladies be encouraged today, be joyful today and know that joy is your strength and will help you through everything!

Thank you sweetie for still coming here to be an encouragement :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi Ladies!

About a month ago I was online in regards to IVF and came across this website...karencrossministries.com...I was browsing around and noticed there was an area where you could submit a prayer request, so I did. I asked for prayer for this new journey I am on and that God's will be done. 

Not to long after I submitted it, I got an email stating they were praying for me and would like to send me some CD's. I provided my mailing address and the CD's came yesterday. I'm listening to them right now and let me tell you, this is exactly what I needed to hear going into this new journey. In the CD I'm listening to she is talking about how some people don't believe in fertility treatments, they believe by faith that it will happen and obviously there is nothing wrong with that, but for others, God blessed us with Doctors and God does have some women on this path for a reason. She also made a good point, speaking on how everyone is ok about others going to the doctor if they have a heart problem and need surgery, but for some reason look down on fertility treatments.

A couple of times the enemy has tried to attack my mind thinking, what if this isn't the right thing to do...should I still wait and have faith that it's going to happen naturally?...but then everything fell align perfectly with this opportunity, that it could of only been from God. My husband and I have prayed about this IVF journey and we are both at a place of complete peace. This is also another way for me to minister to others who are going to be led down this path and I also get to share with the doctors and nurses about God's goodness and faithfulness.

Just wanted to share that with you :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

When things fall perfectly into place like that I believe it is from God as well. This is nothing more than devil trying to keep you in a place where God is trying to take you from. Good for you and the hubbs and having complete peace about it. May the Lord bless your journey!


----------



## HisGrace

Sarah - I believe your peace is your confirmation. If you prayed for Him to show you the way, then He would have shown you if this wasn't the way. Sometimes we fear that we might miss what He says but even if we miss it, we won't have complete peace about the situation. Everyone's testimony is different because God is not restricted to our "in-the-box" thinking. He is able to do exceedingly and abundantly above anything we ask or think. If He can do more than we can even imagine, He can bless some of us to conceive naturally. He can bless some of us to conceive with Clomid. He can bless some of us to conceive with IUI. He can bless some of us to conceive with IVF. He can bless some of us to conceive with a combination of these things, and He will bless some of us to conceive in ways we can't even imagine right now. I'm so glad He has given you peace and you understand that it is Him and not the doctors. :)


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> Sarah - I believe your peace is your confirmation. If you prayed for Him to show you the way, then He would have shown you if this wasn't the way. Sometimes we fear that we might miss what He says but even if we miss it, we won't have complete peace about the situation. Everyone's testimony is different because God is not restricted to our "in-the-box" imagination. He is able to do exceedingly and abundantly above anything we ask or think. If He can do more than we can even imagine, He can bless some of us to conceive naturally. He can bless some of us to conceive with Clomid. He can bless some of us to conceive with IUI. He can bless some of us to conceive with IVF. He can bless some of us to conceive with a combination of these things, and He will bless some of us to conceive in ways we can't even imagine right now. I so glad He has given you piece and you understand that it is Him and not the doctors. :)

Thanks sweetheart, this is so true. We all have different testimonies and ways of conceiving but serve the same God, that is pretty awesome :thumbup:


----------



## BRK06

uwa_amanda said:


> Y'all say a little prayer for me this afternoon. I've noticed in the last couple of months, I have been having a lot of headaches. It didn't occur to me that it might be my blood pressure until a couple of nights ago. I took DH's blood pressure monitor and have been checking it. It's high. I'm going to the doctor this afternoon to look into it. I have been going to the gym 2-3 times a week, have cut back on my salt intake, and have started eating a little better but judging by those numbers, I haven't done enough. It has me a little nervous, but I know I'd better get it checked out.
> 
> Who knows...that may be God's way of telling me that it's not my time to get pregnant until I get that under control. :shrug:

I'll be praying for you! Definitely get checked... Does it run in your family?
Let us know what you find out :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

We saw this clip in a meeting today, thought it was cute.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-gQLqv9f4o


----------



## Godsjewel

Hey Ladies,

I mentioned earlier a website, but this is the correct one where she speaks about fertility.

https://www.miraclemothers.org/

These are all the CD's she sent me, for FREE!!!

https://i.imgur.com/OS3P1rF.jpg?1

I've been listening since I started work, now on my 5th one.


----------



## uwa_amanda

BRK06 said:


> uwa_amanda said:
> 
> 
> Y'all say a little prayer for me this afternoon. I've noticed in the last couple of months, I have been having a lot of headaches. It didn't occur to me that it might be my blood pressure until a couple of nights ago. I took DH's blood pressure monitor and have been checking it. It's high. I'm going to the doctor this afternoon to look into it. I have been going to the gym 2-3 times a week, have cut back on my salt intake, and have started eating a little better but judging by those numbers, I haven't done enough. It has me a little nervous, but I know I'd better get it checked out.
> 
> Who knows...that may be God's way of telling me that it's not my time to get pregnant until I get that under control. :shrug:
> 
> I'll be praying for you! Definitely get checked... Does it run in your family?
> Let us know what you find out :hugs:Click to expand...

It does run on my dad's side of the family. My mom was on BP meds but lost enough weight to where she got to come off of them. I am hoping that's the case with me. I figure with dietary and lifestyle changes coupled up with meds, I could get it back to normal again. 

I've never been told I have high BP yet. So we shall see what my doctor will say this evening. I'll post my update this evening after I get home.


----------



## uwa_amanda

Praise God!

I just got back from the doctor a little while ago. He said that my BP was a little high. He contributed that to a combination of my weight and my work related stress, since I am healthy other than that. He put me on a blood pressure medication and wants to see me again in three months to see how I am progressing.

I'm guessing now our TTC plans are pretty much kaput until I get this under control. But that's fine. Like Sarah said a few posts ago, it's good that I'm checking it out now rather than having to manage it while pregnant. :thumbup:


----------



## ProfWife

Today was a hard-ish day for me. Unknown right now of what my status is. No AF. Temp dropped. No symptoms of AF or pregnancy. BFNs abound. Scheduled HSG, but may have to change it if I don't start by Friday.

I've heard this song twice today. I don't think anything is ever a "fluke" or coincidence.

It's by Plumb and called "Need You Now."
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ylnx0NA9X4

The chorus is 
"How many times have you heard me cry out, 'God, please take this?'
How many times have you given me strength to just keep breathing?
Oh, I need you. God I need you, now!"


Just thought I'd share.


----------



## SlimBrit

Ladies, I have a prayer request. 

I woke up this morning to red bleeding that progressively increased. My husband and I spent 5 hours in the ER only to leave in a state of limbo. They don't know what's going to happen; all they know is my levels for being 6 weeks pregnant are low and we have to go back in 2 days to see if it is doubling. Please say a little prayer for myself, my husband and our unborn child. We don't really know what to think rïght now. And as always, you are in my thoughts and prayers. I am so thankful I have you to reach out to in my time of need. I feel very blessed. :)


----------



## ProfWife

Oh, SlimBrit! I am so sorry! Praying that it's just a weird occurrence and that this precious little one is okay.


----------



## VGibs

ProfWife and SlimBrit - I will keep you both in mind today. I am always ledt wondering..."Why does this have to be so hard?" :(


----------



## No Doubt

provide and slimbrit, you ladies are in my prayers!


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Today was a hard-ish day for me. Unknown right now of what my status is. No AF. Temp dropped. No symptoms of AF or pregnancy. BFNs abound. Scheduled HSG, but may have to change it if I don't start by Friday.
> 
> I've heard this song twice today. I don't think anything is ever a "fluke" or coincidence.
> 
> It's by Plumb and called "Need You Now."
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ylnx0NA9X4
> 
> The chorus is
> "How many times have you heard me cry out, 'God, please take this?'
> How many times have you given me strength to just keep breathing?
> Oh, I need you. God I need you, now!"
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd share.


:hugs: praying that your body falls into alignment and that you will be able to proceed with your HSG.


----------



## Godsjewel

SlimBrit said:


> Ladies, I have a prayer request.
> 
> I woke up this morning to red bleeding that progressively increased. My husband and I spent 5 hours in the ER only to leave in a state of limbo. They don't know what's going to happen; all they know is my levels for being 6 weeks pregnant are low and we have to go back in 2 days to see if it is doubling. Please say a little prayer for myself, my husband and our unborn child. We don't really know what to think rïght now. And as always, you are in my thoughts and prayers. I am so thankful I have you to reach out to in my time of need. I feel very blessed. :)

:hugs: I'm sorry you are going through this and pray that God will show up strong in this situation. 

I will be praying for you and for God's will to be done.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Godsjewel

Hannahs quest for child was not just a bump in the road. It was a full blown detour in the plan she had mapped out for her life. 1 Samuel 1:7 tells us that Hannah would go to the house of the Lord to worship year after year. Every time she went, she carried a heavy heart with her. Her womb was silent, but her rival, Peninnah, was not. Peninnah would purposefully hurt Hannah because she knew Elkanah loved Hannah. She used the most powerful weapon in her arsenal: her children.

Peninnahs name spoke volumes about her character. Peninnah actually means pearl. When you learn about this bitter woman, youll probably not think of a pearl as a beautiful gem that adorns precious jewelry. Rather, think of what causes a pearl to develop. A tiny grain of sand finds its way into a oysters shell and causes an irritation. The oyster reacts to the irritation and coats the source with a lubricant. Eventually, this irritation produces a pearl. Peninnah had no ideaand no intentionof producing a great pearl in Hannahs life. 

Imagine this scene: Hannah walks into the room, eyes red and puffy from hours of pleading with God again. Peninnah sits with her newest infant latched onto her breast and eyes Elkanah for his reaction. He looks at Hannah and his expression is pained due to the suffering of his darling. He begins to prepare Hannahs dinner. Maybe this will help her feel better. He scoops up a double portion for his love. Peninnah sees it all and feels a twinge of rejection in her heart. My, my! How beautiful this baby is! A tiny grain of sand finds its way into Hannahs heart. Dont you agree Hannah? He looks just like his father, Elkanah. Another grain of sand. Theres nothing quite like snuggling a tiny baby next to your heart, is there, Hannah? Oh, thats right. You have given Elkanah no child. How the Almighty has forgotten you. Hannah could surely have built sand castles in her heart.

Can you imagine? 

Maybe you can. I guess Ill never get grandchildren from you. A tiny grain of sand finds its way into your heart. At least you can go on vacation any time you want. Another grain of sand. I know how you feel. It took six months for me to get pregnant. Is there any end to the irritation of the heart? You should be grateful for what you do have. Just hand me a shovel.

The infertile heart is so vulnerable. Well-meaning people say hurtful things. Most of the time, people dont intend to hurt us like Peninnah meant to hurt Hannah. However, if you someone accidentally drops a brick on your foot, your foot still hurts regardless of their intent.

If there is an abundance of Peninnahs in your life, perhaps youll find a couple of passages of Scripture to be healing to your hurting heart. Psalm 34:18 says the LORD is near to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit. Psalm 147:3 says He heals the brokenhearted and binds up their wounds (or sorrows). If hurtful words have injured your heart, let the Lord come near to you and bind your wounds. He knows how to speak peace and restoration to the soul deeply touched by the pain of infertility and the words of the Peninnahs in our lives. Only God, the master jeweler, knows how to create beautiful pearls from irritating grains of sand.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## BRK06

uwa_amanda said:


> Praise God!
> 
> I just got back from the doctor a little while ago. He said that my BP was a little high. He contributed that to a combination of my weight and my work related stress, since I am healthy other than that. He put me on a blood pressure medication and wants to see me again in three months to see how I am progressing.
> 
> I'm guessing now our TTC plans are pretty much kaput until I get this under control. But that's fine. Like Sarah said a few posts ago, it's good that I'm checking it out now rather than having to manage it while pregnant. :thumbup:

Praise God! Thanks for letting us know how it went... I'm glad he didn't find anything seriously wrong. It's good that you caught it now and can take care of it before baby comes! :)


----------



## QueenKingfish

Took some time to catch up on all of the news here over the past week and a half. Prayers have been lifted, devotionals devoured and tears shed. Gosh, I've missed you ladies. The community and sisterhood provided here is unmatched! 

No BFP at Disneyworld. I tried to wait, but I thought it would be so fun to go to guest services to "ask a question" when we all got to the park and come back out with an "I'm Celebrating" button that said, "We're pregnant!" on it to surprise the In-laws. Oh well. The vacation was magnificent overall. We got a couple things for the nursery at the Muppet shop, got baby's first mouse ears and even got baby's first gift from DH's family, a "Thing 1" onsie from Universal Studios. 

AF showed when we got home, right on time for my cycle, even though my chart shows that I O'd 3 days early. I know the Progesterone is working because I'm not spotting for days and days before :witch: shows up anymore, so that's encouraging, but I had let my hopes get so high that this was THE month. 

We went over John 5:1-15 (the Healing at the Pool) in our LifeGroup last night. I love how the Word is so active. There are so many different ways this spoke to different members of the group. To me, it spoke to me continuing to "pick up my mat and walk", but also to my recent bitterness. I know I need to rejoice for my friends who are pregnant, even the non-believers and the complainers. I know I need to continue to praise God in this storm. But gosh, it's HARD some times. One comfort I had was my favorite mama in the group (she has 5 wonderful children) telling me of the nights she wept on her husband wondering if they would ever get pregnant. 

I love that we are never alone. I love that God never changes, is sovereign and that His plan is perfect. Praying for His will in all of our lives and that we all have His joy in our hearts today!


----------



## Godsjewel

QueenKingfish said:


> Took some time to catch up on all of the news here over the past week and a half. Prayers have been lifted, devotionals devoured and tears shed. Gosh, I've missed you ladies. The community and sisterhood provided here is unmatched!
> 
> No BFP at Disneyworld. I tried to wait, but I thought it would be so fun to go to guest services to "ask a question" when we all got to the park and come back out with an "I'm Celebrating" button that said, "We're pregnant!" on it to surprise the In-laws. Oh well. The vacation was magnificent overall. We got a couple things for the nursery at the Muppet shop, got baby's first mouse ears and even got baby's first gift from DH's family, a "Thing 1" onsie from Universal Studios.
> 
> AF showed when we got home, right on time for my cycle, even though my chart shows that I O'd 3 days early. I know the Progesterone is working because I'm not spotting for days and days before :witch: shows up anymore, so that's encouraging, but I had let my hopes get so high that this was THE month.
> 
> We went over John 5:1-15 (the Healing at the Pool) in our LifeGroup last night. I love how the Word is so active. There are so many different ways this spoke to different members of the group. To me, it spoke to me continuing to "pick up my mat and walk", but also to my recent bitterness. I know I need to rejoice for my friends who are pregnant, even the non-believers and the complainers. I know I need to continue to praise God in this storm. But gosh, it's HARD some times. One comfort I had was my favorite mama in the group (she has 5 wonderful children) telling me of the nights she wept on her husband wondering if they would ever get pregnant.
> 
> I love that we are never alone. I love that God never changes, is sovereign and that His plan is perfect. Praying for His will in all of our lives and that we all have His joy in our hearts today!

Welcome back :hugs:

So glad you had a wonderful time and got back safely. Did you get to enjoy all the rides you wanted to go on?

Wow, 5 children!!! Do you know her story? Like how long she was ttc and if there was any medical issue involved?

Amen! He never leaves us or forsakes and when we have those days when we tend to wonder off, He is right there waiting for us to come back into His loving arms.

Thank you for your prayers sis, you are in mine as well :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Sarah laughed to herself, saying, "After I have become old, shall I have pleasure, 

my lord being old also?"

And the LORD said to Abraham, "Why did Sarah laugh, saying, 'Shall I indeed bear a child,

when I am so old?'
Genesis18:12-13


Finally, brethren, pray for us
2 Thessalonians 3:1-2

What was it like for you the moment you realized that having a baby would not happen easily? Was it many years ago? Was it today? Will it be next month? Whenever it happens, it is terrifying.

An interesting thing happens when a woman realizes that she will have to fight to conceive a baby. Most of her choices are taken away with the diagnosisor lack of diagnosis. She may not get to decide how many children shell have, or if shell have them at all. She wont be able to choose how or when shell conceive. However, there are some choices she is able to make, and many must be dealt with at the start of the baby battle. Do I tell people we are having a problem, or do I keep it to myself. 

2 Thessalonians was written by Paul, a great man of faith who penned a large portion of the New Testament. We see that he was facing a great hardship in his life and was asking friends for prayer that the word of the Lord would spread rapidly and that he and his ministry partners would be saved from perverse and evil men. What an example for us to follow. No doubt Paul was secure in his faith and his belief that God had His hand on his life, yet he still asked friends to pray for him. If you have praying friends or family, perhaps youll choose to ask them to pray for you as you navigate the murky waters of infertility. Difficult decisions must be covered in prayer, and the necessity of those prayers often feels overwhelming. What great support comes from the prayers of loving people who care for you. 

However, for some people, self-disclosure is nauseating. You dont want anyone to know how desperate you are for a baby and how hard this battle really is. The issue of infertility is simply too private for you to share with anyone. You dont want other people looking at you with pity when a new mother walks in the room with her baby. You cannot tolerate the well-meaning people who say hurtful things like Oh, you could always just adopt., or Oh honey, youre young! You can always have another baby. So you choose to keep your diagnosis and despair to yourself. 

Perhaps you can relate better to Sarah. 

Genesis 18 tells us of an encounter Abraham and Sarah had with God. Sarah was alone in her tent when she heard a holy visitor tell Abraham she would conceive a child. She was 89! It had to seem ridiculous to her. Scripture tells us that Sarah laughed to herselfnot out loud. Maybe she didnt want anyone to know she had heard this prophetic utterance. Perhaps she just couldnt tolerate looks of pity if her dreams were dashed again. Whatever her reason, Sarah laughed to herself.

Do you realize that God heard the cry of her heart, even if she couldnt bear to have anyone hear her words? God spoke to Abraham and said to him Why did Sarah laugh? Even though her thoughts were private and were not spoken aloud, God heard her. 

I have good news for you. God knows the silent cry of your heart. Even if you are not comfortable enough to share about your infertility with anyone, God knows each and every tear. He knows every disappointment. He knows the plan He is bringing about on your behalf. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## QueenKingfish

Godsjewel said:


> Welcome back :hugs:
> 
> So glad you had a wonderful time and got back safely. Did you get to enjoy all the rides you wanted to go on?
> 
> Wow, 5 children!!! Do you know her story? Like how long she was ttc and if there was any medical issue involved?
> 
> Amen! He never leaves us or forsakes and when we have those days when we tend to wonder off, He is right there waiting for us to come back into His loving arms.
> 
> Thank you for your prayers sis, you are in mine as well :flower:

Thank you! We did get to ride most everything we wanted to - Aunt of the Year, here, scared our 7 y/o nephew so bad on "Dinosaur" on the very first day that it was a bit of a chore to get him on a ride the rest of the vacation, but when he did, he loved them. Disney was as magical as ever, and New Fantasyland is beautiful - I can't wait to go back when it's all completed. I even got to take DH, MIL & FIL to see the show I was in when I worked there - that was awesome. If you are a Harry Potter fan and get the chance to go to Orlando, The Wizarding World of Harry Potter is fantastic - and the butterbeer is DELISH! 

I don't know her full story, but I know they tried for quite some time. They've never talked about any kind of fertility treatments, in fact, Wednesday night was the first I'd ever heard of them having a tough time TTC their oldest. Maybe that's why I've always been so drawn to her and felt like, "I want to be like Nora when I grow up!"

God is good. All the time. Just have to remind ourselves of that on the hard days. :hugs:

Also, reminding ourselves that emotional crying (as opposed to laughter/allergies/having something in your eye) releases us from 3 different stress hormones. Makes a lot of sense that we feel so much better after a good cry, eh?


----------



## VGibs

I'm worried about SlimBrit...any news girl!?


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> I'm worried about SlimBrit...any news girl!?

No, I sent her a private message...hopefully we hear from her soon.


----------



## Godsjewel

God is so good and I want to share what happened today.

At my work they do annual reviews, this is where they go over what you've done the past year, what you need to improve on and go over goals that are being set for the new year.

I was at my desk and got a call from my Supervisor asking if I wanted to meet him to go over my review. As I was heading over to meet him, I already had it in my head that the raise that was going to go along with this review, wasn't going to be very good. That is only because it hasn't been very good in the past, even though my review was great.

I'm sitting there looking over everything he wrote about my work ethic and job performance and was pleasantly surprised at the score I received. I got such great recognition from him and it made me feel really good. So then it came time to tell me how much my raise was going to be....God blessed me with an amount that didn't even come to mind. I had it already in my head that I was only going to get half of that. 

Thank you Jesus for once again blowing my socks off! You are amazing and I praise you and give you all the glory for the things you are doing in my life.

I can't wait to share more exciting news soon :winkwink:


----------



## No Doubt

Ladies, another reading from the daily journal book I'm reading.

Be willing to wait!

Proverbs 18:21 There is life and death in the power of the tongue.

Gloria Copeland was writing how people need to be willing to wait. She said in your waiting, and any time really, your words have to match up with the word of God, and that basically you should be speaking life into whatever your situation is. She said what happens is most people start out talking in line with the word of God and are very positive and believe everything they say will happen, will happen. But when we don't see results right away, we get discouraged and start to doubt and begin to speak words of discouragement and doubt. This right here, kills everything you said would come to fruition.

She told a story about when they were starting out that she would sit in the congregation and listen to Kenneth preach about financial prosperity while she sat there with holes in her shoes. They were having a hard time financially, but they continued to speak prosperity into their lives, and obviously eventually it happened.

I just want to encourage all of us to stay encouraged. May we speak nothing but blessing into each other's lives, and like the song says...ENCOURAGE YOURSELF! Waiting can be hard, and it's easy to doubt and get discouraged when it seems like something isn't happening when you think it should, or as fast, or how it should, but know that God is working RIGHT NOW and continue to speak life into your situation!


----------



## Jett55

Every time I start to get discouraged about TTC I open my bible & God's shown me in many places where a barren woman conceives a child. I know I'm young & shouldn't worry but I can't help but think negative & worry sometimes but my pastor told me most of the things we worry about never happen. The last time I got very depressed about a bfn then read several bfp posts on fb. God showed me a verse about being still & waiting on him. There's a song by hillsong that says when the oceans rise and thunders roar I will soar with you above the storm father you are king over the flood I will be still know you are God.


----------



## BRK06

Profwife, how are you holding up?? I really like that Plumb song too... I find myself saying that quite a bit! It's such a comfort to have God on our side to bear our heavy burdens. I know I sure can't handle them alone! 

SlimBrit, I've been keeping you in prayer... Please let us know you're ok! We're all here for you

QueenKingfish, welcome back from your trip!! It sounds like you had a great time! I'm sorry that "aunt" we don't like came to visit... She's been hanging out at my house this week too. Thanks for sharing about your revelation at group the other night. Isn't it funny how when we start getting a little too far into our personal pity parties God finds a way to bring us back?? 

Jett55, thank you for your words of encouragement! Psalm 46:10 is a verse I really like: "Be still, and know that I am God..." 

Sarah, how are holding up with all those meds???


----------



## Jett55

thank you i couldn't remember where it was found


----------



## ProfWife

BRK.... I'm hanging in. Today was a good day. Chatted with some friends, got a little project done, slept a lot. I'm just trying to make it through the week. I start a college course (teaching) the first week of March, my in laws come the second week (which should also be my fertile week...how lovely...). Praying my HSG goes well on Friday.

How are you?


----------



## BRK06

ProfWife said:


> BRK.... I'm hanging in. Today was a good day. Chatted with some friends, got a little project done, slept a lot. I'm just trying to make it through the week. I start a college course (teaching) the first week of March, my in laws come the second week (which should also be my fertile week...how lovely...). Praying my HSG goes well on Friday.
> 
> How are you?

Poor thing! Should be an interesting fertile week... You might have to make a game out of getting in "baby dancing" time :haha: I'm glad to hear you are having a better day :) I'll keep you in prayer for your HSG. I'm a total wimp when it comes to doing painful procedures, and I made it through mine pretty well. I recommend taking some ibuprofen or something before you go to help with cramping though. It was kind of cool looking at the X-rays as they were taking them... I had a pretty heart shape on mine! Hahaha! 

Things are going good for me, thanks for asking! I'm waiting to see what God has in store for us over the next few months while we wait for our next treatment plan :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Sarah, how are holding up with all those meds???

Hi Kim!

Thankfully I have had no side effects of the med I am currently taking :thumbup: The injections are very easy and I tend to look forward to them every day. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Godsjewel

Blessed be the Lord who daily bears our burden,
Psalm 68:19

Infertility is not a problem that is faced on a monthly basis. It is not even something we just have to address on the days we have doctors appointments or another pregnancy test. Baby hunger is a daily battle. It seems we can never get away from it. Television commercials show babbling babies and we are reminded of the silence of our homes. Our mailboxes are stuffed with invitations to baby showers while our calendars are filled with doctors appointments and scheduled intercourse. Even if we could hide from the rest of the world, our bodies are constant reminders of our quest to conceive. Every twinge is a hopeful sign of pregnancy or a devastating proof of failure. Some days are harder than others, and some days are better than the one before, but as women facing infertility ours is a daily struggle.

Im so thankful that God understands the struggles we face. God knows the way we take, and eventually, we will come through the other side of this trial shining as gold. (Job 23:10) He is not a detached Creator who breathes life into us and leaves us to fend for ourselves. Scripture assures us that He is exactly the opposite. If you are feeling alone in your journey today, or wondering if you can shoulder the burden of infertility alone, Psalm 68:19 is just what you need. Blessed be the Lord who daily bears our burden. Not one day goes by that God is not aware of your struggle with infertility. There has never been one 24 hour period that God has not paid attention to your hearts cry for a baby. He knows how heavy the weight of an empty cradle can be, so He has chosen to get underneath that burden and carry it for you. He will never leave you alone to fall beneath this load by yourself. 

God bears our burdens daily. Blessed is our God! He lovingly supports us, no matter what trials we face. He knows every detail of the journey you are on--the financial strain that fertility treatment can put on you, the awkwardness in friendships with fertile friends, the way your faith seems to plummet when you face another month without conception--and He has your back. 

He daily bears our burden. Not just on Sundays when we go to church and are enraptured in worship. He daily bears our burden. Not just on the good days when its easy to imagine God carrying our sorrows. He daily bears our burden. Not just on the bad days when we know we couldnt carry the burden of another miscarriage and it has to be His hand holding you under the weight of grief. He daily bears our burden. 

Thank You Lord, for daily bearing our burdens!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## ProfWife

I'm reading Draw the Circle, which is a companion book to The Circle Maker by Mark Batterson. Lots of great ideas and promises in it...also a slap of reality (which I need more and more often). I'm at about the halfway point in the book; it's a 49 day prayer journey. I know some of us haven't been trying very long, and many have experienced heartbreak. I'd like to circle you and your situation in prayer as well. If possible, somehow let me know what you'd specifically like circled so I can include you in the next 23 days of this devotional (and beyond since I know not all of us will potentially get that BFP or sticky bean this month. 

I'm so glad to have found this thread...feels like I always have a home.


----------



## VGibs

Today is my first ultrasound. I am nervous, but I am more nervous because I keep having fears about having 3 kids. My first 2 are 8 years apart. These two will be 2.5 years apart. I'm starting to be nervous about having 2 kids so close in age. I know I will handle it, but things between my husband and my oldest are not going especially well right now. I wish and pray that everything will calm down.


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> I'm reading Draw the Circle, which is a companion book to The Circle Maker by Mark Batterson. Lots of great ideas and promises in it...also a slap of reality (which I need more and more often). I'm at about the halfway point in the book; it's a 49 day prayer journey. I know some of us haven't been trying very long, and many have experienced heartbreak. I'd like to circle you and your situation in prayer as well. If possible, somehow let me know what you'd specifically like circled so I can include you in the next 23 days of this devotional (and beyond since I know not all of us will potentially get that BFP or sticky bean this month.
> 
> I'm so glad to have found this thread...feels like I always have a home.

Thanks sis! I sent you a message :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> Today is my first ultrasound. I am nervous, but I am more nervous because I keep having fears about having 3 kids. My first 2 are 8 years apart. These two will be 2.5 years apart. I'm starting to be nervous about having 2 kids so close in age. I know I will handle it, but things between my husband and my oldest are not going especially well right now. I wish and pray that everything will calm down.

Yay! That is super exciting. 

Remember, God isn't going to give you more than you can handle. Trust and believe that God is going to do a good work in your family.

Praying for peace in your family and that you all will grow closer.


----------



## Godsjewel

I have recorded this prayer that was on one of the CD's I received from MiracleMothers.org.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OQwtL9Y7yk

Thank you Lord for the blessings that are coming :hugs:

Lord, you said to speak those things that are not as though they are...so right now I say, we are pregnant! :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

What God Meant
Author Unknown

What do I think God meant when He gave me infertility?

I think He meant for my husband and I to grow closer, become stronger, love deeper.

I think God meant for us to find the fortitude within ourselves to get up every time infertility knocks us down.

I think God meant for our medical community to discover medicines, invent medical equipment, create procedures and protocols.

I think God meant for us to find a cure for fertility.

No, God never meant for me to not have children.

That's not my destiny; that's just a fork in the road I'm on.

I've been placed on the road less traveled, and like it or not, I'm a better person for it.

Clearly, God meant for me to develop more compassion, deeper courage, and greater inner strength on this journey to resolution, and I haven't let Him down.

Frankly, if the truth be known, I think God singled me out for special treatment.

I think God meant for me to build a thirst for a child so strong and so deep that when that baby is finally placed in my arms, it will be the longest, coolest, most refreshing drink I've ever known.

While I would never have chosen infertility, I cannot deny that a fertile woman could ever experience the joy that I know awaits me.

Yes, one way or another, I will have a baby of my own.

And the next time someone wants to offer me unsolicited advice, I'll say, "Don't tell me what God meant when He handed me infertility. I already know."


----------



## VGibs

1 baby, 1 heartbeat, measuring spot on for 7w 3d. Praise Jesus!!!


----------



## ProfWife

VGibs - WONDERFUL news! Congratulations on a wonderful report!!


----------



## Jett55

I went to a bible study monday night & there was a woman there that gave this amazing testimony of how God gave her children after being told she couldn't have any it was a real encouragement. He gave her a daughter just like she had wanted even though it was 5 years later then 3 years later gave her a son it was really awesome hearing about how God works everything out. I really think God had her give the testimony for me to strengthen my faith. I'm starting to not doubt so much anymore I really think one of Gods favorite things to do is the impossible. To have a child is a miracle but to have a child when doctors say you cannot is even greater <3


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> 1 baby, 1 heartbeat, measuring spot on for 7w 3d. Praise Jesus!!!

:happydance: YAY!!! Thank you Jesus!


----------



## Godsjewel

Jett55 said:


> I went to a bible study monday night & there was a woman there that gave this amazing testimony of how God gave her children after being told she couldn't have any it was a real encouragement. He gave her a daughter just like she had wanted even though it was 5 years later then 3 years later gave her a son it was really awesome hearing about how God works everything out. I really think God had her give the testimony for me to strengthen my faith. I'm starting to not doubt so much anymore I really think one of Gods favorite things to do is the impossible. To have a child is a miracle but to have a child when doctors say you cannot is even greater <3

Isn't it great to hear stories like that, it helps build our faith :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

5 For God Himself has said, I will not in any way fail you nor give you up nor leave you without support. I will not, I will not, I will not in any degree leave you helpless nor forsake nor let you down or relax My hold on you! Assuredly not!

6 So we take comfort and are encouraged and confidently and boldly say, The Lord is my Helper; I will not be seized with alarm I will not fear or dread or be terrified. 

What can man do to me?
Hebrews 13:5-6 (Amplified Bible)

What are you passionate about? The horrors of human trafficking? The injustices of child abuse? Family members you love? What causes you to speak with fire in your eyes and electricity in your voice? 

Read Hebrews 13:5-6. Read it again and hear the passion in Gods voice. Gods passion is you. See the fire in His eyes as He promises you Hell never leave you and never even relax His grip on you. He knows infertility hurts and sometimes threatens to do you in. He is also very aware of every time youve wanted to give up on Him because youve felt like Hes abandoned you or youve felt that His plan for your life is cruel. But He refuses to give up on you even then, for when we are faithless, He is faithful still. (2 Timothy 2:13)

How does it feel to know that God Almighty speaks so passionately about you? When infertility makes you feel so out of control, the God who controls the universe with nothing more than His words says to you, I will in no way fail you or in any degree leave you helpless! When you feel so all alone because you are the only one left in your group of friends without a child, God says to you, I will not, I will not, I will not leave you helpless or forsake you or let you down! When you fear your future, and have so many decisions regarding treatment, adoption or the millions of other questions infertile couples face, remind yourself that the Lord Himself is your helper so you can face an uncertain future confidently and boldly and you simply do not have to dread or be afraid. 

God is passionate about you today, friend. Even more passionate about you than you are about the baby you want to conceive. Because He loves you and refuses to leave you for even a moment, you can face uncertain days with assurance and confidence and even find contentment in the waiting. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> 5 For God Himself has said, I will not in any way fail you nor give you up nor leave you without support. I will not, I will not, I will not in any degree leave you helpless nor forsake nor let you down or relax My hold on you! Assuredly not!
> 
> 6 So we take comfort and are encouraged and confidently and boldly say, The Lord is my Helper; I will not be seized with alarm I will not fear or dread or be terrified.
> 
> What can man do to me?
> Hebrews 13:5-6 (Amplified Bible)
> 
> What are you passionate about? The horrors of human trafficking? The injustices of child abuse? Family members you love? What causes you to speak with fire in your eyes and electricity in your voice?
> 
> Read Hebrews 13:5-6. Read it again and hear the passion in Gods voice. Gods passion is you. See the fire in His eyes as He promises you Hell never leave you and never even relax His grip on you. He knows infertility hurts and sometimes threatens to do you in. He is also very aware of every time youve wanted to give up on Him because youve felt like Hes abandoned you or youve felt that His plan for your life is cruel. But He refuses to give up on you even then, for when we are faithless, He is faithful still. (2 Timothy 2:13)
> 
> How does it feel to know that God Almighty speaks so passionately about you? When infertility makes you feel so out of control, the God who controls the universe with nothing more than His words says to you, I will in no way fail you or in any degree leave you helpless! When you feel so all alone because you are the only one left in your group of friends without a child, God says to you, I will not, I will not, I will not leave you helpless or forsake you or let you down! When you fear your future, and have so many decisions regarding treatment, adoption or the millions of other questions infertile couples face, remind yourself that the Lord Himself is your helper so you can face an uncertain future confidently and boldly and you simply do not have to dread or be afraid.
> 
> God is passionate about you today, friend. Even more passionate about you than you are about the baby you want to conceive. Because He loves you and refuses to leave you for even a moment, you can face uncertain days with assurance and confidence and even find contentment in the waiting.
> 
> -Beth Forbus

Just...Wow! Thank you Jesus :)


----------



## BRK06

VGibs said:


> 1 baby, 1 heartbeat, measuring spot on for 7w 3d. Praise Jesus!!!

Yay we have a ticker! Praise God!! I'm so glad all is well with your LO :thumbup:


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> I have recorded this prayer that was on one of the CD's I received from MiracleMothers.org.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OQwtL9Y7yk
> 
> Thank you Lord for the blessings that are coming :hugs:
> 
> Lord, you said to speak those things that are not as though they are...so right now I say, we are pregnant! :happydance:

When I tried to play the video, it said it's private lol :haha:


----------



## BRK06

Jett55 said:


> I went to a bible study monday night & there was a woman there that gave this amazing testimony of how God gave her children after being told she couldn't have any it was a real encouragement. He gave her a daughter just like she had wanted even though it was 5 years later then 3 years later gave her a son it was really awesome hearing about how God works everything out. I really think God had her give the testimony for me to strengthen my faith. I'm starting to not doubt so much anymore I really think one of Gods favorite things to do is the impossible. To have a child is a miracle but to have a child when doctors say you cannot is even greater <3

I believe that too! That woman has an amazing testimony and God is helping us to write one just as great :) Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I have recorded this prayer that was on one of the CD's I received from MiracleMothers.org.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OQwtL9Y7yk
> 
> Thank you Lord for the blessings that are coming :hugs:
> 
> Lord, you said to speak those things that are not as though they are...so right now I say, we are pregnant! :happydance:
> 
> When I tried to play the video, it said it's private lol :haha:Click to expand...

hahahahahahah! Opps! I made it public now :thumbup:


----------



## kelkel82

Good morning ladies! 
I am holding you up in prayer, Slim Brit. Are there any updates?
I too had some bleeding today and am trying not to worry too much, as I know it can be common at this early stage. We already have an appt for our 6 week ultrasound tomorrow. A part of my heart is fearing the worst but praying for God's will to prevail.


----------



## ProfWife

Anyone ever use FertilAid? I'm on my second day of using it, but I just read a few comments about it that it messed up people's cycles. Mine vary from 28 days to 48 days due to the PCOS. I was told that it could help regulate my cycles (which I'm praying will be to shorten them so I'm not missing months). 

I also started taking Evening Primrose Oil as well.

Any feedback or tips? (I tried posting this in the TTC forum and have had NO response in about 24 hours.)


----------



## No Doubt

Praying for you kel.

Provide, I'm not sure about the fertile aid. I never used that.

Gj, glad to hear no crazy side effects with the meds.

Still thinking of you slimbrit.

Give, beautiful news hun!

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well!


----------



## uwa_amanda

So I got a phone call from my doctor's office with results from my bloodwork from last week. I was told my LDL level was a little elevated (only by 8 points and better than what I expected :happydance:) but they want to run further tests and do an ultrasound on my liver. They said my enzymes were elevated and want to do more bloodwork and all to find out what's going on. This upset me pretty bad earlier because I wasn't expecting it. After a while, I felt better and now I'm not really worried about it. I've got it Monday morning. I'm taking the day off where I'll go and get it done and pray for a good outcome.

DH and I are going to south Alabama for the weekend. I am so excited. We haven't gone out of town overnight in a long time. My DH is ex-military so we know for sure we are going to the USS Alabama Battleship Park. After that, we're not sure. Right now, we are just going to play everything by ear and see what happens. I was originally going to take off Friday and us go on Friday and Saturday, but my ultrasound and all kind of messed that up. This week is going to crawl! lol


----------



## ProfWife

uwa - If you're gone Friday and Saturday, why would that affect the timing for Monday? I think the time off would do you a world of good in terms of stress level and connecting with your husband.

If finances are the issue, and you're okay with being outdoors...just walking around state parks is always fun. Our azaleas are finally coming in bloom, so I'm sure the "deep south" (Official "South") has to just be gorgeous!

Enjoy the time together as much as you can. :) Praying for you and your tests!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> I have recorded this prayer that was on one of the CD's I received from MiracleMothers.org.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OQwtL9Y7yk
> 
> Thank you Lord for the blessings that are coming :hugs:
> 
> Lord, you said to speak those things that are not as though they are...so right now I say, we are pregnant! :happydance:
> 
> When I tried to play the video, it said it's private lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahah! Opps! I made it public now :thumbup:Click to expand...


Amen and Amen!!! That was beautiful, thank you for sharing!! :hugs:


On a side note, what was the fire alarm all about there towards the end? :haha:


----------



## BRK06

kelkel82 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> I am holding you up in prayer, Slim Brit. Are there any updates?
> I too had some bleeding today and am trying not to worry too much, as I know it can be common at this early stage. We already have an appt for our 6 week ultrasound tomorrow. A part of my heart is fearing the worst but praying for God's will to prevail.

Praying for you and the LO... Let us know how tomorrow goes :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Amanda I'll keep you in prayer for your appt... Have fun and be safe on your trip! :)

Profwife, I've never taken either, but I've noticed them mentioned in many other threads...


----------



## uwa_amanda

ProfWife said:


> uwa - If you're gone Friday and Saturday, why would that affect the timing for Monday? I think the time off would do you a world of good in terms of stress level and connecting with your husband.
> 
> If finances are the issue, and you're okay with being outdoors...just walking around state parks is always fun. Our azaleas are finally coming in bloom, so I'm sure the "deep south" (Official "South") has to just be gorgeous!
> 
> Enjoy the time together as much as you can. :) Praying for you and your tests!

I was hoping to take Friday off rather than a Monday. It's easier for me and my shift partners for me to take off a Friday instead of Monday. I work in the trucking industry and we sent our drivers home every Friday so after about noon, Fridays usually slow down to a crawl. By taking off Monday, my shift partners have to deal with theirs and my problems all day, rather than until early afternoon. We were hoping to go Friday and be back Saturday night and still have Sunday to do our regular things like laundry (we go to the laundromat) and grocery shopping.


----------



## ProfWife

Oh...gotcha...hmmm....

I guess my opinion is still take the time. You probably have the leave time since I can tell you're very dedicated based on your response. 

I'm sure your coworkers would understand (and have probably had the same fears when calling in for time off. But you do what you feel is best.


----------



## Godsjewel

BRK06 said:


> On a side note, what was the fire alarm all about there towards the end? :haha:

My office is near a warehouse and every time they open their garage-like door, it makes that alarm sound :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> I am holding you up in prayer, Slim Brit. Are there any updates?
> I too had some bleeding today and am trying not to worry too much, as I know it can be common at this early stage. We already have an appt for our 6 week ultrasound tomorrow. A part of my heart is fearing the worst but praying for God's will to prevail.

I hear so many woman deal with spotting/bleeding during pregnancy and end up with healthy babies. 

Praying that all is well and you get to see your precious baby doing wonderfully in your belly.

Please let us know how your ultrasound goes.


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Anyone ever use FertilAid? I'm on my second day of using it, but I just read a few comments about it that it messed up people's cycles. Mine vary from 28 days to 48 days due to the PCOS. I was told that it could help regulate my cycles (which I'm praying will be to shorten them so I'm not missing months).
> 
> I also started taking Evening Primrose Oil as well.
> 
> Any feedback or tips? (I tried posting this in the TTC forum and have had NO response in about 24 hours.)

I've never used it, but I just looked it up and read some of the reviews on it. Looks like most reviews were positive, but there were some where it made their cycles go crazy.


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> So I got a phone call from my doctor's office with results from my bloodwork from last week. I was told my LDL level was a little elevated (only by 8 points and better than what I expected :happydance:) but they want to run further tests and do an ultrasound on my liver. They said my enzymes were elevated and want to do more bloodwork and all to find out what's going on. This upset me pretty bad earlier because I wasn't expecting it. After a while, I felt better and now I'm not really worried about it. I've got it Monday morning. I'm taking the day off where I'll go and get it done and pray for a good outcome.
> 
> DH and I are going to south Alabama for the weekend. I am so excited. We haven't gone out of town overnight in a long time. My DH is ex-military so we know for sure we are going to the USS Alabama Battleship Park. After that, we're not sure. Right now, we are just going to play everything by ear and see what happens. I was originally going to take off Friday and us go on Friday and Saturday, but my ultrasound and all kind of messed that up. This week is going to crawl! lol

To lower your LDL levels naturally, you can try eating the right kinds of food and get in at least 20-30min of exercise a day. My levels have been a little off before and this is what has helped me.

Woohoo!!! It's always so nice to get away with hubby for a little while. I'm sure you both will have a wonderful time. 

I will be praying for you hun!


----------



## Godsjewel

"Even now I know that whatever You ask of God, God will give You."
John 11:22

What would you say to Jesus if you could stand face to face with Him right now? Would you ask Him why you havent conceived? Would He hear cries for healing or rants of anger? Expressions of love? While you probably wont get such an opportunity this side of eternity, there was a woman had this opportunity one day.

Martha was a close friend of Jesus. One would think that being in Jesus inner circle would have its perks. However, when Jesus received word that Marthas brother, Lazarus, was dying and they needed His healing touch, He delayed His coming by four days. Much to the dismay and confusion of Martha, Lazarus died. 

Eventually Jesus came to the aid of Martha and her grieving family. Lazarus was in the tomb and had already begun to stink when someone noticed the shadow of a Man coming down the road. Martha could not contain herself or her curiosity. She ran to meet Jesus saying, Oh, Jesus! If you had just been here! 

I wonder if she asked Him why He wasnt there. Have you? God, why werent You there when I needed You most? Where were You when I begged You to let this be the month? Why didnt You help the doctors know what to do to save my baby? Why wont You tell me what to do? Are you beginning to feel like a modern day Martha? 

Weighed down with the burden of grief and standing face to face with the Jesus who had disappointed her, Martha said something profound. Even now I know that whatever You ask of God, God will give You." I love those first two wordsEven now! Even now that the one I love is dead, even now that it seems that Youve ignored our cries for help and mercy, even now that Im so broken inside that I simply dont know how Ill face tomorrow, even now I know that whatever you ask of God, Hell give to You. 

Somehow, though blinded by her tears, Martha found a precious measure of faith. She stands looking eye to eye with God robed in human flesh. The God who created Lazarus body, yet for whatever reason, refused to recreate it. No excuses. Nothing to hide behind. Just a face-to-face encounter with a God who said No. Martha could have cursed Him. She could have told Him that He was cruel. She could have turned her back on Him, walked away and never looked back. Thank God she didnt! She simply said, come what may, I know You are still able. My circumstances are screaming out at me that Youve surely blown it this time. This horrible situation says that my family slipped through the proverbial cracks. My emotions may not be in line with what I proclaim to You today, but somehow, even now, I know Youre still God and Youre still in charge.

You have the same choice to make as Martha had that day. You can curse God and walk away from Him, refusing to believe in a God who refuses to breathe life into your womb or allow you to bring home the baby youve loved and lost. You can wrap yourself so tightly around your hurt that no one is allowed in, or you can choose to trust in an unseen God whose plan is more invisible than His face. God allows you to make that choice for yourself. 

Even now I trust You. Even now that the calendar pages continue to turn, even now that we have done everything we can and are still unable to conceive, even now that my heart still hurts and the tears still flow, even now as the waiting continues, I know You are still God and You still have a plan for my life.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Praying4bump

Godsjewel said:


> "Even now I know that whatever You ask of God, God will give You."
> John 11:22
> 
> What would you say to Jesus if you could stand face to face with Him right now? Would you ask Him why you haven&#8217;t conceived? Would He hear cries for healing or rants of anger? Expressions of love? While you probably won&#8217;t get such an opportunity this side of eternity, there was a woman had this opportunity one day.
> 
> Martha was a close friend of Jesus. One would think that being in Jesus&#8217; inner circle would have its perks. However, when Jesus received word that Martha&#8217;s brother, Lazarus, was dying and they needed His healing touch, He delayed His coming by four days. Much to the dismay and confusion of Martha, Lazarus died.
> 
> Eventually Jesus came to the aid of Martha and her grieving family. Lazarus was in the tomb and had already begun to stink when someone noticed the shadow of a Man coming down the road. Martha could not contain herself or her curiosity. She ran to meet Jesus saying, &#8220;Oh, Jesus! If you had just been here!&#8221;
> 
> I wonder if she asked Him why He wasn&#8217;t there. Have you? &#8220;God, why weren&#8217;t You there when I needed You most? Where were You when I begged You to let this be the month? Why didn&#8217;t You help the doctors know what to do to save my baby? Why won&#8217;t You tell me what to do?&#8221; Are you beginning to feel like a modern day Martha?
> 
> Weighed down with the burden of grief and standing face to face with the Jesus who had disappointed her, Martha said something profound. Even now I know that whatever You ask of God, God will give You." I love those first two words&#8230;Even now! Even now that the one I love is dead, even now that it seems that You&#8217;ve ignored our cries for help and mercy, even now that I&#8217;m so broken inside that I simply don&#8217;t know how I&#8217;ll face tomorrow, even now I know that whatever you ask of God, He&#8217;ll give to You.
> 
> Somehow, though blinded by her tears, Martha found a precious measure of faith. She stands looking eye to eye with God robed in human flesh. The God who created Lazarus&#8217; body, yet for whatever reason, refused to recreate it. No excuses. Nothing to hide behind. Just a face-to-face encounter with a God who said &#8220;No.&#8221; Martha could have cursed Him. She could have told Him that He was cruel. She could have turned her back on Him, walked away and never looked back. Thank God she didn&#8217;t! She simply said, come what may, I know You are still able. My circumstances are screaming out at me that You&#8217;ve surely blown it this time. This horrible situation says that my family slipped through the proverbial cracks. My emotions may not be in line with what I proclaim to You today, but somehow, even now, I know You&#8217;re still God and You&#8217;re still in charge.
> 
> You have the same choice to make as Martha had that day. You can curse God and walk away from Him, refusing to believe in a God who refuses to breathe life into your womb or allow you to bring home the baby you&#8217;ve loved and lost. You can wrap yourself so tightly around your hurt that no one is allowed in, or you can choose to trust in an unseen God whose plan is more invisible than His face. God allows you to make that choice for yourself.
> 
> Even now I trust You. Even now that the calendar pages continue to turn, even now that we have done everything we can and are still unable to conceive, even now that my heart still hurts and the tears still flow, even now as the waiting continues, I know You are still God and You still have a plan for my life.
> 
> -Beth Forbus

WOW! I'm just bouncing back from barely being a lurker but I am so glad I read this. Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## kelkel82

Well gals, it doesn't look good. 
The little peanut in there is measuring 5w5d instead of my actual time from LMP, which is 6w3d. Since we did IUI they are very sure of when I ovulated. No heartbeat could be seen. The doc ordered blood work and (if I don't spontaneously begin to miscarry in the next few days) another ultrasound will be done this weekend. I had light spotting once yesterday but no bleeding. My husband said he is not ready to give up hope, but I'm 90% sure this pregnancy won't work out. 
Please pray for peace and encouragement for us.


----------



## ProfWife

Oh, girl. Praying for you.


----------



## Praying4bump

kelkel82 said:


> Well gals, it doesn't look good.
> The little peanut in there is measuring 5w5d instead of my actual time from LMP, which is 6w3d. Since we did IUI they are very sure of when I ovulated. No heartbeat could be seen. The doc ordered blood work and (if I don't spontaneously begin to miscarry in the next few days) another ultrasound will be done this weekend. I had light spotting once yesterday but no bleeding. My husband said he is not ready to give up hope, but I'm 90% sure this pregnancy won't work out.
> Please pray for peace and encouragement for us.

I'm sorry to hear that. I'm praying for you.


----------



## HisGrace

Kelley - I'm praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> Well gals, it doesn't look good.
> The little peanut in there is measuring 5w5d instead of my actual time from LMP, which is 6w3d. Since we did IUI they are very sure of when I ovulated. No heartbeat could be seen. The doc ordered blood work and (if I don't spontaneously begin to miscarry in the next few days) another ultrasound will be done this weekend. I had light spotting once yesterday but no bleeding. My husband said he is not ready to give up hope, but I'm 90% sure this pregnancy won't work out.
> Please pray for peace and encouragement for us.

Oh, sweetie...I'm praying that Gods loving arms surround you and your hubby and comfort you with His peace during this time.


----------



## BRK06

kelkel82 said:


> Well gals, it doesn't look good.
> The little peanut in there is measuring 5w5d instead of my actual time from LMP, which is 6w3d. Since we did IUI they are very sure of when I ovulated. No heartbeat could be seen. The doc ordered blood work and (if I don't spontaneously begin to miscarry in the next few days) another ultrasound will be done this weekend. I had light spotting once yesterday but no bleeding. My husband said he is not ready to give up hope, but I'm 90% sure this pregnancy won't work out.
> Please pray for peace and encouragement for us.

:hugs: I'm praying for you Sweetie...we're all here for you :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry kel. I'm praying for you and hubbs.


----------



## Godsjewel

Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of compassion and the God of all comfort, who comforts us in all our troubles, so that we can comfort those in any trouble with the comfort we ourselves have received from God.

2 Corinthians 1:3-4

To a child, the death of a treasured pet is a profound loss. I recently wrapped my arms around a hurting 10 year old girl who couldnt understand why her cat had to die. It all seemed so unfair to her. All the love her heart held for her cat had no place to go anymore, and she was sure she would never love another pet the same. Her tears ran down her rosy cheeks and dripped off her chin as real grief overtook her memories that day.

I shared with that little girl that day that God is the God of all comfort who comforts us in all our trouble. That meant that when she hurt because her cat died, God had a comfort to fit that hurt. He knew what it would take to heal her 10 year old heart when her cat didnt meet her at the door after school the next afternoon. Im glad God cares about all of our hurts--the big ones and the small ones. 

Oh, if only our biggest problem was the loss of a pet. God knows the pain your heart carries. Hurts millions of times more than that. He knows the weight of the pain you feel when you realize you didnt conceive again this month. If anyone understands the crushing sorrow of the loss of a child, the Almighty does. He understands when the sound of a baby crying reduces you to tears. And He has comfort to fit that hurt, because He is the God of all comfort who comforts you in all your trouble. 

No matter what specific hurt your heart feels, there is comfort for you. If youre hurting because of the frustration of years of infertility, God has comfort to fit your hurt. Pain from marital conflict can be soothed because God is the God of all comfort--even marriage problems. When the loss of your precious baby keeps you awake at night, talk to God in the midnight hours. Hes awake too, and holds comfort in His hands to fit the wounds that loss has inflicted on you. 

There is an amazing finish to the passage of Scripture we have discussed today. Not only is our God the God of all comfort who can comfort us in all our trouble, but He comforts us so that we can turn around and eventually comfort other people who hurt. Can you imagine? God is healing your heart so that you can wrap your arms around someone else and offer His comfort to them. Because of the comfort God applies to your heart, you will be equipped to encourage someone else and tell them that God truly has soothing balm for each and every wound. 

God is a God of all comfort.
Comforting us in all our troubles.
We can comfort others.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hi ladies, I hope I can join you all. <3 

A little bit about me: we started tried for DD #1 for about a year in a half...such a blessing from God we have got. After a "threatened" miscarriage in the beginning, and 5 trips to the Labor and Delivery to stop contractions, we finally got our son on July 28th...3 days before my due date... :) 

We have prayed, and have decided to start trying for DD #2. We were very unsure, but have come to the conclusion, that we will just see what God wants for the both of us, to be pregnant or not to be pregnant. :) Technically the next cycle will be my "fully" first cycle TTC for #2. I am temping, and using OPK's, but I won't test until I am at least 18 DPO, if I make it there without a period!! I did however, test this morning, @ 11 DPO, and it was negative, but we shall see what happens.


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies. I hope that everyone is doing well.

I recently listened to my pastor's sermon from this past weekend and I really enjoyed it so I thought I'd share. He entitled it "The Greatest Turn Around".

He preached about Jesus raising Lazarus from the dead. I will try to draw out the key point he made.

He first started my saying how when he arrived after hearing of Lazarus' death Mary and Martha were not to pleased and basically said to Jesus had he come sooner, their brother would not be dead. There was so much that he pulled from this simple peice and it made me think about how Jesus has shown up in my life, not when I wanted Him, in fact "late" by my standards, but obviously right when he was supposed to.

Pastor made a point to say that sometimes Jesus is delayed in His coming because He wants to increase your belief, and that your belief is more important than you relief. He is willing to rish you enduring suffering to elevate your belief. He can't just show up everytime you want Him to, when you want Him to because if He did, you would walk away feeling entitled to the blessings and miracles as opposed to increasing your belief. I thought all of us ladies could share in and understand and appreciate this considering the journey we have been on and are going through, no matter the place in our journey we may be at.

This part game me chills. He said that when Jesus called Lazarus He had to be specific. He could not just say to get up, He had to use Lazarus' name specifically. Had he merely said rise, all of the dead in Christ would have risen (sound familiar?). This just reminded me of the power that God truly holds!

Pastor went onto say that another reason for raising Lazarus from the dead was because Jesus could not have followers talking about what they are not convicted of. If Jesus had followers like that, doubt would creep in. But because they have seen it with their own eyes, and not just heard it, they know it to be true.

Pastor explained that depending on the which text you are reading is may say that Jesus called to Lazarus, that Jesus lead Lazarus out of the tomb, or that Jesus showed Lazarus the way out. John saw Jesus call to Lazarus, so this must mean that Jesus was outside of the tomb, but in order to lead Lazarus or to show Lazarus the way out, that would imply that Jesus had to be inside the tomb. So how can Jesus be both inside and outside of the tomb? Pastor answered saying had this been one of the disciples, there would be a question raised here, but we're not talking about one of the disciples, we're talking about Jesus. And Jesus can be everywhere all the time.

Pastor also made it a point to say that Lazarus was a threat. He was a threat because now being raised from the dead, he was proof of Jesus and the miracles that Jesus could perform. In the same respect God has made you a threat, and since you are a spritual threat, the devil will attack you. But remember that you are more of a threat to devil, than the devil is a threat to you.

Pastor reminded us that when the devil attacks to remember that this battle is not yours, but it is the Lord's. He spoke of the story of David and Goliath, and how Goliath basically saw nothing in David and let him know just what he thought of David. David told Goliath, you come against me with a sword and spear, but I come against you with a name, the name of the Lord Almighty!

He closed by reminding us that there is nothing in life that God cannot turn around, and that he had proof. He said that if God can turn death around (the death of Lazarus), then there is nothing in life that God cannot turn around.

Ladies be encouraged today that you serve a God that can turn anything around for you! Be blessed!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome Kitty Kat!


----------



## Godsjewel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISgr8SgCYbY


----------



## Godsjewel

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Hi ladies, I hope I can join you all. <3
> 
> A little bit about me: we started tried for DD #1 for about a year in a half...such a blessing from God we have got. After a "threatened" miscarriage in the beginning, and 5 trips to the Labor and Delivery to stop contractions, we finally got our son on July 28th...3 days before my due date... :)
> 
> We have prayed, and have decided to start trying for DD #2. We were very unsure, but have come to the conclusion, that we will just see what God wants for the both of us, to be pregnant or not to be pregnant. :) Technically the next cycle will be my "fully" first cycle TTC for #2. I am temping, and using OPK's, but I won't test until I am at least 18 DPO, if I make it there without a period!! I did however, test this morning, @ 11 DPO, and it was negative, but we shall see what happens.

Of course you can, welcome :flower:

My name is Sarah and I hope we can all be an encouragement to you on this journey for baby #2 :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> Hi ladies. I hope that everyone is doing well.
> 
> I recently listened to my pastor's sermon from this past weekend and I really enjoyed it so I thought I'd share. He entitled it "The Greatest Turn Around".
> 
> He preached about Jesus raising Lazarus from the dead. I will try to draw out the key point he made.
> 
> He first started my saying how when he arrived after hearing of Lazarus' death Mary and Martha were not to pleased and basically said to Jesus had he come sooner, their brother would not be dead. There was so much that he pulled from this simple peice and it made me think about how Jesus has shown up in my life, not when I wanted Him, in fact "late" by my standards, but obviously right when he was supposed to.
> 
> Pastor made a point to say that sometimes Jesus is delayed in His coming because He wants to increase your belief, and that your belief is more important than you relief. He is willing to rish you enduring suffering to elevate your belief. He can't just show up everytime you want Him to, when you want Him to because if He did, you would walk away feeling entitled to the blessings and miracles as opposed to increasing your belief. I thought all of us ladies could share in and understand and appreciate this considering the journey we have been on and are going through, no matter the place in our journey we may be at.
> 
> This part game me chills. He said that when Jesus called Lazarus He had to be specific. He could not just say to get up, He had to use Lazarus' name specifically. Had he merely said rise, all of the dead in Christ would have risen (sound familiar?). This just reminded me of the power that God truly holds!
> 
> Pastor went onto say that another reason for raising Lazarus from the dead was because Jesus could not have followers talking about what they are not convicted of. If Jesus had followers like that, doubt would creep in. But because they have seen it with their own eyes, and not just heard it, they know it to be true.
> 
> Pastor explained that depending on the which text you are reading is may say that Jesus called to Lazarus, that Jesus lead Lazarus out of the tomb, or that Jesus showed Lazarus the way out. John saw Jesus call to Lazarus, so this must mean that Jesus was outside of the tomb, but in order to lead Lazarus or to show Lazarus the way out, that would imply that Jesus had to be inside the tomb. So how can Jesus be both inside and outside of the tomb? Pastor answered saying had this been one of the disciples, there would be a question raised here, but we're not talking about one of the disciples, we're talking about Jesus. And Jesus can be everywhere all the time.
> 
> Pastor also made it a point to say that Lazarus was a threat. He was a threat because now being raised from the dead, he was proof of Jesus and the miracles that Jesus could perform. In the same respect God has made you a threat, and since you are a spritual threat, the devil will attack you. But remember that you are more of a threat to devil, than the devil is a threat to you.
> 
> Pastor reminded us that when the devil attacks to remember that this battle is not yours, but it is the Lord's. He spoke of the story of David and Goliath, and how Goliath basically saw nothing in David and let him know just what he thought of David. David told Goliath, you come against me with a sword and spear, but I come against you with a name, the name of the Lord Almighty!
> 
> He closed by reminding us that there is nothing in life that God cannot turn around, and that he had proof. He said that if God can turn death around (the death of Lazarus), then there is nothing in life that God cannot turn around.
> 
> Ladies be encouraged today that you serve a God that can turn anything around for you! Be blessed!

AMEN!!! Thank you so much for sharing this with us sister :hugs:

Thank you Lord for already turning things around for the good!


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi Ladies!

I had my pre-stimulation ultrasound and blood work done today. The doctor said everything looked perfect with my uterus and ovaries and said I would have to wait to hear back about the blood work before moving on with the stimulation medication.

I just got a call right now from my IVF coordinator and she said my TSH levels and estrogen levels are in the normal range and it's ok for me to start the stimulation medications tomorrow :happydance:

I ask that during these next couple of weeks, that you pray for my body to produce the right amount of eggs and good quality ones. Also, that I don't get any unwanted side effects from the medications.

Thank you all for your prayers, it means so much to me to have such a great support system and be able to count on you when I need it :hugs:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I have been praying and praying today. 

I got a +OPK on the 17th of February and fertility friend "calculated" ovulation the same day as the OPK. And I had the stringy CM (fertile signs) and cramping on the 23rd of February. 

I tested this morning and it was a huge :bfn: 

Now I really don't know when to test. :shrug: 

I hate having irregular cycles, but doctor said that everything is great with me. So I guess my cycles are just irregular, just because.


----------



## ProfWife

Sarah, that's wonderful!! I'm so glad you got good news today! Praying everything will go smoothly with the stimulation for some amazing eggs for you! How many days of injections before you'll know number and quality?

Kittey - Have you ever gotten a second opinion with your irregularities? (Stress, thyroid, etc.?)


----------



## kelkel82

Great news, Sarah! PTL!


----------



## kelkel82

Ladies, I'm back, and with so much confusion. 
The RE just called with my blood test results from yesterday (after my discouraging scan) and my HCG is right where it should be. She warned that just because HCG is normal doesn't mean the pregnancy is healthy. I'm not bleeding or cramping, so I guess that's good. She scheduled another scan for Monday but basically told me not to get my hopes up. I'm so confused and I wish I knew one way or the other so I could move forward. I was ready to let go of this pregnancy but now I feel like we're in limbo. :(


----------



## ProfWife

Still praying for a miracle for you and for God's will to be shown to you.


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Sarah, that's wonderful!! I'm so glad you got good news today! Praying everything will go smoothly with the stimulation for some amazing eggs for you! How many days of injections before you'll know number and quality?
> 
> Kittey - Have you ever gotten a second opinion with your irregularities? (Stress, thyroid, etc.?)

It all depends on how my body responds to the medications, I can be on them anywhere from 8-12 days and then will have the egg retrieval. I believe they will call me later that day and tell me exactly how many eggs they retrieved and the quality of them. We are doing a 2 egg transfer, so as long as I have 2 perfect eggs, I will be a happy camper :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> Ladies, I'm back, and with so much confusion.
> The RE just called with my blood test results from yesterday (after my discouraging scan) and my HCG is right where it should be. She warned that just because HCG is normal doesn't mean the pregnancy is healthy. I'm not bleeding or cramping, so I guess that's good. She scheduled another scan for Monday but basically told me not to get my hopes up. I'm so confused and I wish I knew one way or the other so I could move forward. I was ready to let go of this pregnancy but now I feel like we're in limbo. :(

That must be very hard not knowing what's going on. I'm still praying for a miracle sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Everybody loves the story of David and Goliath. The giant David faced was obvious. Goliath seemed to be an insurmountable foe. But what are your giants?

Oh, your giants are there, and they are probably many. Perhaps you have had much experience on the battlefield of infertility or pregnancy loss. Youre a seasoned warrior in a battle you never intended to fight. Youve done all you know to do to ensure success this time. But time after time, your giant stands in the way and grasps victory from your hands. Perhaps youve survived longer and longer each time, butits never been long enough for your baby to survive. Do you tremble at the thought of trying to conceive again because you simply dont think you can survive another disappointment? The giant of Fear is threatening to destroy you. Come against the giant of Fear in the Name of the Lord. Isaiah 9:6 is the armory where your weapon can be found. And His Name will be calledPrince of Peace. I come against the giant of Fear in the Name of the Prince of Peace! 

Have friends and family become so uncomfortable by your tears that they have simply stopped coming around or have the invitations to family gathering suddenly disappeared? Are the giants of Loneliness and Isolation tormenting you and screaming out your name so loudly that you have begun to turn away from those you love? Come against the giants of Loneliness and Isolation with the Name of the Friend who sticks closer than a brother (Proverbs 18:24). Are you collapsing at the feet of the giant called Weakness? Dont feel like youre strong enough to last for the duration of the conflict? Defeat the giant called Weakness with the Name of the Lord found Isaiah 26:4. Youll see the giant of Weakness bow its knee to the Lord Jehovah, our Everlasting Strength. 

But wait! Theres a giant that seems to scream more loudly and threateningly than all the rest. What about the mighty giant of Sorrow? Its probably the largest and most powerful giant on the battlefields of miscarriage and infertility. It has defeated you time after time after time. No weapon youve brandished against it has accomplished much. Time after time, Sorrow comes against you. Time after time, you dissolve into a pile of tears and pain. Since youve begun the quest for parenthood, your heart has been blindsided with pain you never saw coming. Is there a standard to raise against this powerful warrior?

Take heart, hurting friend. Reach back into your quiver and pull out a mighty weapon. Its found in Psalm 3:1-3: 

O LORD, how my adversaries have increased! Many are rising up against me. Many are saying of my soul, There is no deliverance for him in God, But You, O LORD, are a shield about me, My glory, and the One who lifts my head.

Here, the same David who fought with Goliath is calling out to God at another point of conflict in his life. Hes telling God how his adversaries have increased and how so many are rising up against him that people are saying there is no help for him. Sound familiar? Doesn't seem like theyll ever get over losing that baby. I guess Ill never be a grandparent. The giant of Sorrow takes another step toward you. The pain is so deep. The sadness is so profound. Ill never be truly happy again. Sorrow throws its head back and laughs at your pain. 

But just as David did in the valley of Elah, join all the righteous warriors of the centuries and proclaim to the giant of Sorrow that God is a shield about you. Any fiery darts are forever extinguished when God Himself is your Shield. You may just hear Sorrow begin to take a step back. Thats not all. Is your head bowed down with despair and you can hardly lift your face to carry on with your day? Verse 3 says He is your glory and the Lifter of your Head. Come against the giant of Sorrow with the Name of God Almighty, your Shield. God Almighty, your Glory. God Almighty, the Lifter of your Head. The thundering you hear is the giant of Sorrow falling at your feet for all the armies of the world to see.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## ProfWife

Ladies...the HSG didn't go well.

The first thing the radiologist said was that my cervix was off to one side and my uterus is at a 90 degree angle to the right. The radiologist says that neither of those should be a fertility issue though.

However, he said there was scar tissue on my cervix (I've never even had a yeast infection to my knowledge...no surgeries or removals). At first he couldn't get the catheter in as a result. He finally got enough dye in to say the uterus looked good and what he could see of my left tube looked good (not sure what THAT was supposed to mean). He couldn't get dye to go "around the bend" to the right side. He didn't ask me to roll side to side or anything that I thought they would to attempt to force it.

Then as he was going over the results he said I had stenosis of the uterine cervix and would need to have my doctor go in and artificially dilate it. 

I've never even HEARD of that. Does anyone have any information?

I'm absolutely distraught. It just seems more and more like I desire a child but cannot seem to have luck with my body doing anything right.

Both my sisters had children out of wedlock. One went on to have several more children.

Right now I just really feel like a failure, a broken woman who is apparently never meant to have children. Worse of all...my husband is at work - slammed - and I just can't bring myself to call him and ask him to come home. I'm just miserable.


BTW - no cramping during or after the procedure...hardly any pinches at all. The only blessing in the day that I can see so far. I was told no intercourse for 24 hours...but what's one more day...haven't been intimate since I ovulated anyway...doesn't feel like it would matter if we would anyhow.


----------



## No Doubt

Praying for you during your ivf journey GJ!

Kel, I'm sorry that the news didn't reveal anything of certainty, but I'm still praying for a miracle for you hun!

Pro, I'm sorry the hsg didn't go well hun. First I know your hubbs is slammed, but if you need him, call him. You never know, he may want to know and want to come home and be there with you. The choice is up to you, but I also understand if you just need a minute to yourself. We're all here as well. Secondly, your not a failure hun. Please don't ever say that again, or think of yourself that way again. I know it's hard, and I think we have all been in a place where we feel that way, but it's simply not true. I know that the news doesn't sound positive, but there may be something they can do to clear up the scar tissue. He said something about the doc dilating your cervix, maybe that's all it takes. The left tube looks good from what he could tell, I know, again...not the best way to say it, but it is better than blocked. I pray that God surrounds you and comforts you and provides you with peace. Sometimes I had to just allow myself to feel my emotions and then after going through the process I was able to develop a plan. Maybe you just need to take this time and then you and the hubbs can sit down and come up with your next steps. Just remember that this doesn't mean it will never happen. You may have to wait a little bit or try some different things, but it's possible. God knows the desires of your heart, and He know just what you need, exactly when you need it.


----------



## ProfWife

The process could take 4-6 weeks...an appointment a week. I'm about to take on a second job next week (lasts for 8 weeks). I don't have time to do these appointments. I don't see how it can be fixed right now. That means we'd need to wait until May to get something solved - - - which means I'll end up locked into next year's teaching contract...

I'm just so depressed right now and I know no one will even ATTEMPT to answer any questions until Monday...and even then they probably won't get to me. My in-laws come in a week...

This is just a disaster. I'm pretty much convinced I'm not going to get pregnant. Hitting 31 this year...fertility will drop every year...I'm beyond the "peak". And I don't think my husband is really that open to adoption (besides...I really want to have our own child in addition to adoption some day...there's something about the miracle that I honestly feel destroyed about not being able to feel). 

I really feel like this is going to be the way it is...barren couple...no kids...and that means no grandchildren for his parents...

I've been screaming at the ceiling for hours. It isn't supposed to be this way...I never expected it to happen overnight. I also didn't expect to have these desires for years only to have door after door slammed on them. I know it's not a surprise to God; however, I also have 0 peace right now.


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> The process could take 4-6 weeks...an appointment a week. I'm about to take on a second job next week (lasts for 8 weeks). I don't have time to do these appointments. I don't see how it can be fixed right now. That means we'd need to wait until May to get something solved - - - which means I'll end up locked into next year's teaching contract...
> 
> I'm just so depressed right now and I know no one will even ATTEMPT to answer any questions until Monday...and even then they probably won't get to me. My in-laws come in a week...
> 
> This is just a disaster. I'm pretty much convinced I'm not going to get pregnant. Hitting 31 this year...fertility will drop every year...I'm beyond the "peak". And I don't think my husband is really that open to adoption (besides...I really want to have our own child in addition to adoption some day...there's something about the miracle that I honestly feel destroyed about not being able to feel).
> 
> I really feel like this is going to be the way it is...barren couple...no kids...and that means no grandchildren for his parents...
> 
> I've been screaming at the ceiling for hours. It isn't supposed to be this way...I never expected it to happen overnight. I also didn't expect to have these desires for years only to have door after door slammed on them. I know it's not a surprise to God; however, I also have 0 peace right now.

I'm very sorry you are feeling this way, but believe me...there is hope.

This was my devotional this morning and I believe it's good for you to read.

When something in your life or thoughts makes you anxious, come to ME and talk about it. Bring Me your prayer and petition with thanksgiving, saying: Thank you, Jesus, for this opportunity to trust You more. Though the lessons of trust that I send to you come wrapped in difficulties, the benefits far outweigh the cost.

Well developed trust will bring you many blessings, not the least of which is My peace. I have promised to keep you in perfect peace to the extent that you trust in Me. The world has it backwards, teaching that peace is the result of having enough money, possessions, insurance, and security systems. My peace, however, is such an all encompassing gift that is it independent of all circumstances. Though you lose everything else, if you gain My peace you are rich indeed.


----------



## ProfWife

Sarah....that's March 1 of Sara Young's book. I read that immediately before going into the HSG. :-D Somehow I knew you'd post that since we both read it.

It's not that I don't trust God. That's not an issue. I'm just angry. IUI and IVF would both be pretty hard with the stenosis (although websites I've seen said it should have 0 effect on fertility). I have no clue how I'd even HAVE this issue. No infections, no biopsies, no problems with paps, nothing revealed on the two trans-vag. u/s's I've had done.

The more I research stenosis, the more I'm convinced that there's no way I could have it! Symptoms are usually a lack of period or very light flow (I have a heavy flow WITH large clots each cycle...easily predictable), pain during intercourse (nope...no issues), problems getting PAPs done (6 of them done, no issues, no abnormalities)...absolutely none of the symptoms line up. 

I put a message in to my old GYN (the only place that's done a PAP for me) and I'll be calling mine here in town as soon as they get back from lunch to see if I can come in and get that checked or something. It just doesn't line up.

Plus, the comments the radiologist made about my uterus taking a hard right in my body...the doctor has never said that after either ultrasound set (wouldn't that be seen easily?!). 

I guess I'm moving into a denial phase already...lol...geesh - I'm so sorry you ladies have to put up with me like this! I'm normally so optimistic and level. Today is just a REALLY bad day.


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Sarah....that's March 1 of Sara Young's book. I read that immediately before going into the HSG. :-D Somehow I knew you'd post that since we both read it.
> 
> It's not that I don't trust God. That's not an issue. I'm just angry. IUI and IVF would both be pretty hard with the stenosis (although websites I've seen said it should have 0 effect on fertility). I have no clue how I'd even HAVE this issue. No infections, no biopsies, no problems with paps, nothing revealed on the two trans-vag. u/s's I've had done.
> 
> The more I research stenosis, the more I'm convinced that there's no way I could have it! Symptoms are usually a lack of period or very light flow (I have a heavy flow WITH large clots each cycle...easily predictable), pain during intercourse (nope...no issues), problems getting PAPs done (6 of them done, no issues, no abnormalities)...absolutely none of the symptoms line up.
> 
> I put a message in to my old GYN (the only place that's done a PAP for me) and I'll be calling mine here in town as soon as they get back from lunch to see if I can come in and get that checked or something. It just doesn't line up.
> 
> Plus, the comments the radiologist made about my uterus taking a hard right in my body...the doctor has never said that after either ultrasound set (wouldn't that be seen easily?!).
> 
> I guess I'm moving into a denial phase already...lol...geesh - I'm so sorry you ladies have to put up with me like this! I'm normally so optimistic and level. Today is just a REALLY bad day.

hahaha! I totally forgot that you told me you read that devotional as well.

Wow, looks like you may need a second opinion. It's definitely a good idea to call your OB/GYN and discuss this, since everything previously seemed to be fine.

We all have been through those really bad days of ttc, but know that we are hear to listen and encourage any way we can.

Praying that this situation turns around soon and that the joy of the Lord will fill you and be your strength.


----------



## ProfWife

Waiting on the doc to call now. The nurse said she'd fax all the info to their other office (they only have providers every other day due to a split between offices). I should hear back by 5-ish EST. Last time they called even when they had no answers, just because they wanted to let me know I wasn't forgotten. Nice people.

Speaking of God's glory...how did Day 1 with injectables go? Feeling okay?


----------



## No Doubt

Pro, you sound like you're bouncing back already. We're all so vent as much as you need. You've done a lot of research and from your post I have to say that I'm leaning more toward your way of thinking about all of what the tech said. I definitely think they would have at least pointed out your uterus going to the right. I can remember way back when before I even started ttc, my gyn telling me how my uterus positioned just because, so I understand what you're saying about that. Maybe a second opinion is in the cards for you, couldn't hurt.


----------



## ProfWife

The nurse said the radiologist recommended a second HSG to be done since they couldn't get to the right side. I'll definitely be going to a different location for the next one. The people were WONDERFUL, don't get me wrong. Best techs I've had in a long time. I just want to make sure it's totally fresh eyes if I get it done again. 

(I'd rather God have a miracle in the plans and us fall pregnant this cycle, I'm just not convinced of it right now.)


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Speaking of God's glory...how did Day 1 with injectables go? Feeling okay?

I start my stimulation injections tonight :thumbup: My past injections were very easy and I haven't felt a thing. Tonight I will have 3 injections to do, we will see how that goes since I think the needles are a little bit bigger :wacko:


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/gApY35B.jpg?1


----------



## ProfWife

You're a stronger woman than I am! I can't even stand getting my vaccinations! :) You get it, girl!!! :-D


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/gApY35B.jpg?1

THANKYOU for reminding me where my heart should be, and where my head was it. We all need to continually refresh our database, our programming of what is being processed through our awareness. Our minds are like computers that information is being fed through, but it is OUR responsibility to regularly upkeep the state of it's functioning by eliminating the trash sometimes gets in.

Let it be a decision to be AWARE and ALERT to what gets fed into out hearts, only GOOD words & thoughts that encourage us 

XXX


----------



## VGibs

Man, I feel like a jerk. I see everyone having all these fears and worry over fertility issues and it reminds me how lucky I am. I've had some issues this week with my morning sickness all but disappearing and fearing the very worst. And then I see how hard just getting pregnant is for some people as I feel ashamed that I am so concerned over something so silly.


----------



## ProfWife

Vgibs, we are all given different paths. Your fears and reactions are no less important, significant or worthy of our attention and prayer. You've had your own difficulties and struggles...and we'll each continue to do so. God cares about your morning sickness and fears just as much as Sarah's injections or someone's miscarriage or my conception issues. We care about them too. 

While I don't wish for you to get sick again, I do pray you'll have peace and confirmation that your sweet little angel is doing just fine and growing strong and healthy.


----------



## VGibs

Can you ladies say a quick prayer for me? I've had some brown spotting today. I don't know what to think. I am very nervous.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Honey, I will definitely say a prayer for you. :hugs:

I just wanted to let you know, don't give up hope. I had brown spotting for about 3 days when I was pregnant, and I have a healthy baby boy. :)


----------



## HisGrace

VGibs said:


> Can you ladies say a quick prayer for me? I've had some brown spotting today. I don't know what to think. I am very nervous.

Try not to worry. I spotted until I was 14 weeks. Just cast your cares on Him.


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hey ladies!! I'm normally just a silent stalker but I just wanted to ask you to keep me in your prayers... We gonna go onto NTNP.... We've been trying for 7 months this month and I'm just worn out...... I'm gonna TRY take a break from BnB also.... We'll have to see how that goes, I'm so addicted to it..... Will miss you all!!!


----------



## VGibs

Well it took me almost an hour but as I went to bed last night I pulled out my angel sounds Doppler "just to check". After an hour I heard a tiny heartbeat for about 5 seconds. I just said "Thank you Jesus!"


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> Well it took me almost an hour but as I went to bed last night I pulled out my angel sounds Doppler "just to check". After an hour I heard a tiny heartbeat for about 5 seconds. I just said "Thank you Jesus!"

How awesome is that?!? Thank you Jesus! Praying and believing for a h&h pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Dynamicmae said:


> Hey ladies!! I'm normally just a silent stalker but I just wanted to ask you to keep me in your prayers... We gonna go onto NTNP.... We've been trying for 7 months this month and I'm just worn out...... I'm gonna TRY take a break from BnB also.... We'll have to see how that goes, I'm so addicted to it..... Will miss you all!!!

I understand sweetie :hugs:

I pray that God touches you and hubby during this time and know we are here for you when you are ready to come back:flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

For My thoughts are not your thoughts,
Nor are your ways My ways, declares the LORD.
Isaiah 55:8

Ill never forget that flight. As long as I live, Ill always remember the fear that gripped me that day as I faced my mortality and prepared for my death.

I remember glancing out the window of the airplane to see if I could yet see the earth below me. I wanted to watch people scurrying about their day, cars lining the highways as commuters continued on their frantic pace. What I saw instead was terrifying. I saw pieces of the wing of the airplane coming loose! Fear gripped me in a way I had never known before and in my panic, I began to search the cabin for someone to help. Didnt anyone else see the red lights flashing? No one seemed concerned. My family members were dozing or carrying on with their mundane conversations, and I alone knew we would soon plummet to a certain death! I could find no one to help me. 

Fortunately, I knew that God the Father was always with me. I began to pray and ask God to help us. I asked that He repair the wings of this plane and bring us to safety. I earnestly prayed that He would cause the wing of the plane to be solid again and that the pieces of metal that looked as though they would fall off at any moment would move back into place and the red flashing lights would go dark. Please God! I have my whole life ahead of me! I have friends who love me! I have to start the third grade in two weeks!

Obviously, there was nothing wrong with the plane that day. The certain disaster I feared was nothing more than the pilot preparing to land the plane and causing the landing mechanisms on the wings to bring us down to the earth in safety. I thought I understood exactly what was happening, but somehow, in my eight years of existence on this planet, I had not yet learned the physics involved in flight. As I sat there in safety, yet believed I would soon die a horrible death, I begged God to make things different. Im so glad He knew better!

I didnt understand why God didnt answer my prayer the way I asked Him to that day. Surely He saw the same thing I did! He could have caused the landing mechanisms to go back into their starting place if He had chosen to. Thank God He didnt!

What if God had done what I asked Him to do? What if He had forced the flaps of that planes wings to fold back up that day? A great tragedy would have followed all to appease the unmerited fears of an eight year old child. I didnt understand that things were working for my good even though I couldnt possibly see how. 

As we struggle with infertility, we beg God to change our situation. We ask Him to allow us to conceive this month, not next month. We know this is the right time. We plead with Him to let this procedure work or to make this disease go away. What we dont understand is that He has a plan. He knows what Hes doing, even when were like eight year olds who think they know how to land a plane better than the pilot does.

When you are disappointed with your fertility and with God and His apparent silence, remember an eight year old trying to land a plane. Gods ways were not my ways that day. Gods thoughts were not my thoughts. Did that mean He didnt love me or didnt care? Did it mean that He didnt understand how afraid I was or how desperately I wanted Him to answer my prayer? Did it mean He didnt have a plan? Not at all. It simply meant that He had a plan that I didnt see or understand yet. Im so glad He knew what I needed more than I thought I knew what I needed.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## VGibs

I'm still cramping a little but I am trying to stay positive


----------



## QueenKingfish

How did last week go by so quickly?! I wasn't ignoring BnB on purpose, just got really busy. :) Hello to the newbies! 

Sarah, so excited to read of your exciting advancements in your IVF Journey! That prayer that you posted - WOW. I can neither confirm, nor deny that my mascara is no longer on my eyelashes... ;)

VGibs, praying for you and your little bean! 

ProfWife, I'm with Sarah! A second opinion is NEVER a bad idea. 

I broke down and bought some OPK strips off of Amazon a couple weeks ago. The nurse in me is having WAY too much fun with them. I'm on CD15 and the test line has been getting a little darker the past two days. My cycle tracker app is predicting I O on Wednesday. I'm excited to see if it's right! 

Another bit of spiritual confirmation came to us last night, this time to DH. We were sitting in the biblical marriage class we co-teach, listening to The Nature of God by Graham Cooke and DH had a vision (not totally uncommon for him). He said he saw himself sitting in the nursery with a baby, reading scripture to it, then sleeping on the bed in that room with the baby on his chest. He then asked, "Is this a prophecy?" The next word spoken on the CD was, "prophecy." Nothing quite like seeing him well up with tears about our impending pregnancy and parenthood. 

Anyone watching "The Bible" mini-series on the History channel? It's beautiful... and what's best for me and my impatience? I know how it ends! hahahahahaha! (i kill me) :rofl:

I also did a bit of nesting today. Decided to use some leftover paint and re-do the guest bathroom. Turned into a mini-update when I took down the builder-grade mirror and put up a mirror I used to have hanging over my piano. I LOVE IT! When DH left for baseball practice I told him when he got home he may find me in the bathroom because it's so pretty now! Also, my sister is giving us her freezer! :wohoo: I can't even imagine how bad my nesting is going to get once I am actually pregnant. 

I pray that everyone has peace, rest and feels the anointing we have as daughters of the Most High King today. Be blessed, ladies! :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

My previous doc called today and said she would not have seen any stenosis or scar tissue during my annual exams since the Pap doesn't require that much examination. She did say she didn't see anything on my u/s that they did back in July of 2012 that indicated any issues - that uterus and ovaries showed nothing that would indicate a "sharp right" or that it was even tilted that far. 

I'm interested in hearing what my current doc thought. However, they didn't call me back today. I'm incredibly antsy. I find it a little annoying that the nurse didn't call. It is what it is, though.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Ladies, please keep me in your prayers. 

Tomorrow I have an appointment to get tested and see why I have irregular cycles. Please pray that I actually get an answer as to why I have them, and if there is anything I can do to regulate them. :)


----------



## No Doubt

Gibs and kitty, praying for you both.

Pro hopefully the second opinion will have more clear information.

Queen your story is both beautiful and inspiring!


----------



## Godsjewel

QueenKingfish said:


> Sarah, so excited to read of your exciting advancements in your IVF Journey! That prayer that you posted - WOW. I can neither confirm, nor deny that my mascara is no longer on my eyelashes... ;)
> 
> Anyone watching "The Bible" mini-series on the History channel? It's beautiful... and what's best for me and my impatience? I know how it ends! hahahahahaha! (i kill me) :rofl:
> 
> I also did a bit of nesting today. Decided to use some leftover paint and re-do the guest bathroom. Turned into a mini-update when I took down the builder-grade mirror and put up a mirror I used to have hanging over my piano. I LOVE IT! When DH left for baseball practice I told him when he got home he may find me in the bathroom because it's so pretty now! Also, my sister is giving us her freezer! :wohoo: I can't even imagine how bad my nesting is going to get once I am actually pregnant.

I know, right?!? That prayer hit me as well and I continue to listen to it and believe the words she is speaking are for my life.

You are so funny!!! I'm watching the Bible series as well, it's so beautifully done. I was getting a little emotional when they showed Sarah and Abraham, since I can relate...but never in my life would I give my husband over to some other women :wacko:

Doing a mini-home makeover is always fun and it makes you feel good after :thumbup:

Sounds like you're doing great sweetie, you and hubby are continually in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> My previous doc called today and said she would not have seen any stenosis or scar tissue during my annual exams since the Pap doesn't require that much examination. She did say she didn't see anything on my u/s that they did back in July of 2012 that indicated any issues - that uterus and ovaries showed nothing that would indicate a "sharp right" or that it was even tilted that far.
> 
> I'm interested in hearing what my current doc thought. However, they didn't call me back today. I'm incredibly antsy. I find it a little annoying that the nurse didn't call. It is what it is, though.

I'm glad you're being proactive in getting answers instead of just taking the word of the doctor who said you had stenosis and all that other stuff. 

Waiting for the doctor's call is the worst...hopefully they get back to you soon. 

Praying for you sis!:flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Ladies, please keep me in your prayers.
> 
> Tomorrow I have an appointment to get tested and see why I have irregular cycles. Please pray that I actually get an answer as to why I have them, and if there is anything I can do to regulate them. :)

Have you ever tried anything natural to regulate your cycle? I know awhile ago someone previously posted about taking some herbs that were supposed to help with that. You may want to look into that as well.

I will be praying for you. Please let us know what they say.


----------



## Godsjewel

I started the stimulation meds on Friday night, so that means I'm injecting myself with 3 different medications. My poor tummy looks like a miniature person used it as a punching bag. I have multiple tiny bruises all over my belly, but other than that, I'm doing great. I think the only side effect I'm having is fatigue. 

Today I go in for my first ultrasound after starting the stimulation injections. I believe they are going to check if there are any follicles growing. I can't believe how fast this process is going, seems like I'm doing something everyday.

Please continue to pray that the follicles grow to the perfect size and that this cycle goes well.

love you all and pray you have a blessed day :hugs:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I haven't looked in to any natural herbs yet. I know I bought some Vitex last week, but I am going to wait until this cycle is over to take it. 

I will definitely let all of you know what they say. The best thing they could tell me is give me an ultrasound and tell me that I am pregnant. That would be the best thing ever. :)


----------



## Godsjewel

KitteyKat2010 said:


> I haven't looked in to any natural herbs yet. I know I bought some Vitex last week, but I am going to wait until this cycle is over to take it.
> 
> I will definitely let all of you know what they say. The best thing they could tell me is give me an ultrasound and tell me that I am pregnant. That would be the best thing ever. :)

Wouldn't that be something!!!

During my ultrasounds I always look at the screen wishing I could see a baby developing in there. One day!


----------



## ProfWife

Doctor finally called...well the nurse did. HSG was inconclusive. Doctor said nothing regarding the stenosis diagnosis (nurse said she wouldn't as she didn't see what the radiologist reported as an issue). Doc doesn't want to go ahead with anything until hubs gets an SA done. However, he is so swamped (and I'd have to take time off to get it to the location) that he doesn't even want to do it until May once everything is done with his project at work and classes. 

Doc suggests I go in for ultrasounds to check for follicles, hubs is saying we should wait until May for that as well since I'm trying to fit so much into my schedule already. Plus...they want a day 12 us even though I ovulate LATE in my cycle habitually. Guess what today is? 13. Had they called yesterday like they said they would, I could have had it done. 

I'm pretty upset right now...plus I have 2 more classes to teach today. I keep feeling like no one cares if we get pregnant except me. He's wiling to put it off until its convenient. The doctor isn't willing to try to work with us until he jumps through hoops our insurance won't pay...insurance couldn't care less. They don't even cover fertlity treatments anyway. So, it's not like they'll be of any help.

The longer this goes the more depressed I get to think that maybe what I thought was a God-given desire am have not been at all. Maybe He didn't call us to be parents...maybe that's why we are just hitting wall after wall.


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Doctor finally called...well the nurse did. HSG was inconclusive. Doctor said nothing regarding the stenosis diagnosis (nurse said she wouldn't as she didn't see what the radiologist reported as an issue). Doc doesn't want to go ahead with anything until hubs gets an SA done. However, he is so swamped (and I'd have to take time off to get it to the location) that he doesn't even want to do it until May once everything is done with his project at work and classes.
> 
> Doc suggests I go in for ultrasounds to check for follicles, hubs is saying we should wait until May for that as well since I'm trying to fit so much into my schedule already. Plus...they want a day 12 us even though I ovulate LATE in my cycle habitually. Guess what today is? 13. Had they called yesterday like they said they would, I could have had it done.
> 
> I'm pretty upset right now...plus I have 2 more classes to teach today. I keep feeling like no one cares if we get pregnant except me. He's wiling to put it off until its convenient. The doctor isn't willing to try to work with us until he jumps through hoops our insurance won't pay...insurance couldn't care less. They don't even cover fertlity treatments anyway. So, it's not like they'll be of any help.
> 
> The longer this goes the more depressed I get to think that maybe what I thought was a God-given desire am have not been at all. Maybe He didn't call us to be parents...maybe that's why we are just hitting wall after wall.

My mom would always tell me...delays are not denials. God has a special plan set out for you and your husband and that may mean waiting a bit longer.

I have been waiting for over 5 years and am actually glad, because now I look back and see that I've grown so much spiritually and have been able to give Taylor all of my attention during this crucial time in her life.

God knows what He is doing. Do your best to think of all the good things He has blessed you with, praise Him for it and let your main focus be Him. 

We sometimes get so caught up (I'm guilty) in all the testing, symptom spotting, charting and ovulation testing that we tend to put God on the back burner. Once I realized that I was making ttc an idol in my life, I noticed that was the time when I was most depressed, stressed and just unhappy. I asked God to forgive me and gave all my burdens and cares over to Him. It felt like a weight was lifted once I did that. 

Good things are in store for you, just wait on the Lord and see that He is good.


----------



## ProfWife

Oh no...don't get me wrong. I know God is good, I know there's a plan. I am growing significantly and, believe it or not, I've been working for years against it becoming an idol. I'm just getting to the point where I'm wondering if what I kept asking God to take away from me was never really something he wanted me to have to begin with...like I thought it was, but perhaps I just convinced myself it was and it really isn't. So he wouldn't take it away because it wasn't someone he gave in the first place.

I know there's purpose in the waiting...I know that what I perceive as pain is very little in the grand scheme of things. Trying to tell my heart that these closed doors are not telling me to just give up on this isn't as easy...


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Oh no...don't get me wrong. I know God is good, I know there's a plan. I am growing significantly and, believe it or not, I've been working for years against it becoming an idol. I'm just getting to the point where I'm wondering if what I kept asking God to take away from me was never really something he wanted me to have to begin with...like I thought it was, but perhaps I just convinced myself it was and it really isn't. So he wouldn't take it away because it wasn't someone he gave in the first place.
> 
> I know there's purpose in the waiting...I know that what I perceive as pain is very little in the grand scheme of things. Trying to tell my heart that these closed doors are not telling me to just give up on this isn't as easy...

In the past, I would constantly wonder if having a baby was in the plan for my life. I would doubt and doubt, but then wonder why that desire was still in my heart. I would pray multiple times for God to take away the desire for a child if it wasn't His will for my life. I told my mom this and she told me about her friend who wanted children for many years, until one day she prayed for God's will to be done in her life and she said she no longer had a desire for a child. 

Since you still have that desire in your heart, I truly believe that it's there for a reason. I don't know how or when it will happen for you, but I know that it will happen in the right time. :hugs:


----------



## kelkel82

After our second ultrasound yesterday at 7w, it seems there is no doubt about my impending miscarriage. I just can't wrap my mind around it. We thought this was the answer to our prayers, and the prayers of dozens of friends and family members. My body is still pregnant but this little one stopped growing btwn 5 and 6 weeks. It probably never had a heartbeat. Now I'm just waiting to actually have the miscarriage. Every time I go to use the bathroom I take a tampon with me, but nothing has started yet. I just want to get this over with. 
Depending on when things get moving, we'll have to wait for one full cycle before trying again. I'm guessing that will put our next opportunity sometime in mid/late April, assuming I ovulate right away. We wouldn't do another IUI right away because we leave for Europe on May 2nd. So, maybe June? I feel like this year is already slipping through my fingers. 
Feeling pretty low today.


----------



## Praying4bump

Kelkel I'm so sorry for what you're going through. I'll keep you and yours in my prayers.


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> After our second ultrasound yesterday at 7w, it seems there is no doubt about my impending miscarriage. I just can't wrap my mind around it. We thought this was the answer to our prayers, and the prayers of dozens of friends and family members. My body is still pregnant but this little one stopped growing btwn 5 and 6 weeks. It probably never had a heartbeat. Now I'm just waiting to actually have the miscarriage. Every time I go to use the bathroom I take a tampon with me, but nothing has started yet. I just want to get this over with.
> Depending on when things get moving, we'll have to wait for one full cycle before trying again. I'm guessing that will put our next opportunity sometime in mid/late April, assuming I ovulate right away. We wouldn't do another IUI right away because we leave for Europe on May 2nd. So, maybe June? I feel like this year is already slipping through my fingers.
> Feeling pretty low today.

I'm so sorry my dear...I wish I could give you a big hug and let you know it will all be ok. We are all here for you and want you to know that we love and care for you :hugs:

I pray God comforts you through this time and that you will find peace and rest in His arms.


----------



## BRK06

I'm sorry Kelley :( I know this is hard for you, and like Sarah mentioned, we are all here. You're still in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Kelley - My heart just breaks for you. So sorry. Praying for your peace as you go through this.


----------



## No Doubt

Kel, I'm so sorry hun. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## uwa_amanda

Hey Everybody!

I'm baaaaaaaaack! DH and I had a nice time in Mobile on Saturday. We went to the USS Alabama Battleship and then checked out our hotel. It was a very nice room! We ate out at Logan's Steakhouse that evening. We went back to our room and chilled for a little while before going back out to go shopping. I bought us some new cookware and a new, bigger knife block set for our kitchen. It was so nice to go away for a day and not think about the everyday stresses that it our lives. 

I went to the doctor yesterday for an ultrasound and follow-up bloodwork due to my elevated enzymes in my liver. I am so blessed to say that my ultrasound came back fine and my bloodwork came back normal! :happydance: 

Thank you to every one of you for your prayers! God is so good! :D:D:D:D:D 

I attached a pic of the bell from the USS Alabama that was hanging up in the front of the building where the gift shop/ticket counter is. My DH found a POW/MIA bracelet and bought one while he was there. He's been wearing it ever since we left the battleship.
 



Attached Files:







03-02-2013 052.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## uwa_amanda

kelkel82 said:


> After our second ultrasound yesterday at 7w, it seems there is no doubt about my impending miscarriage. I just can't wrap my mind around it. We thought this was the answer to our prayers, and the prayers of dozens of friends and family members. My body is still pregnant but this little one stopped growing btwn 5 and 6 weeks. It probably never had a heartbeat. Now I'm just waiting to actually have the miscarriage. Every time I go to use the bathroom I take a tampon with me, but nothing has started yet. I just want to get this over with.
> Depending on when things get moving, we'll have to wait for one full cycle before trying again. I'm guessing that will put our next opportunity sometime in mid/late April, assuming I ovulate right away. We wouldn't do another IUI right away because we leave for Europe on May 2nd. So, maybe June? I feel like this year is already slipping through my fingers.
> Feeling pretty low today.

My prayers are going up for you!


----------



## QueenKingfish

Oh, Kelley, I'm so sorry! Praying for healing on your heart and your body!


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> I'm baaaaaaaaack! DH and I had a nice time in Mobile on Saturday. We went to the USS Alabama Battleship and then checked out our hotel. It was a very nice room! We ate out at Logan's Steakhouse that evening. We went back to our room and chilled for a little while before going back out to go shopping. I bought us some new cookware and a new, bigger knife block set for our kitchen. It was so nice to go away for a day and not think about the everyday stresses that it our lives.
> 
> I went to the doctor yesterday for an ultrasound and follow-up bloodwork due to my elevated enzymes in my liver. I am so blessed to say that my ultrasound came back fine and my bloodwork came back normal! :happydance:
> 
> Thank you to every one of you for your prayers! God is so good! :D:D:D:D:D
> 
> I attached a pic of the bell from the USS Alabama that was hanging up in the front of the building where the gift shop/ticket counter is. My DH found a POW/MIA bracelet and bought one while he was there. He's been wearing it ever since we left the battleship.

:happydance:Yay! I'm so happy that you had great time and your ultrasound and bloodwork came back normal. Thank you Jesus!!! 

Looking forward to hearing more good news from you :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Godsjewel said:


> I started the stimulation meds on Friday night, so that means I'm injecting myself with 3 different medications. My poor tummy looks like a miniature person used it as a punching bag. I have multiple tiny bruises all over my belly, but other than that, I'm doing great. I think the only side effect I'm having is fatigue.
> 
> Today I go in for my first ultrasound after starting the stimulation injections. I believe they are going to check if there are any follicles growing. I can't believe how fast this process is going, seems like I'm doing something everyday.
> 
> Please continue to pray that the follicles grow to the perfect size and that this cycle goes well.
> 
> love you all and pray you have a blessed day :hugs:

Update:

Bloodwork and ultrasound were normal for being on the 4th day of stimulation meds. I go back on Thursday and the doctor said I should see more follicles develop by then. 

I went to another appointment today to visit my family practitioner, since my ivf clinic wanted me to change my blood pressure med to a different kind, one that's better for pregnancy. When I was discussing ivf with the doctor, she was asking me where I was going for my treatment and when I told her, she smiled and said they have great results there. She also asked where I was getting my medications and asked if it was pricey...that was my open door to share God's goodness and how He opened this door of opportunity for me. Once I was done, she was amazed and said I was really blessed :thumbup:

Thank you Lord for allowing me to share the good things you have done for me with others. I pray that you continue to use me and help me to show your love and kindness to all I come in contact with. Amen!


----------



## HisGrace

kelkel82 said:


> After our second ultrasound yesterday at 7w, it seems there is no doubt about my impending miscarriage. I just can't wrap my mind around it. We thought this was the answer to our prayers, and the prayers of dozens of friends and family members. My body is still pregnant but this little one stopped growing btwn 5 and 6 weeks. It probably never had a heartbeat. Now I'm just waiting to actually have the miscarriage. Every time I go to use the bathroom I take a tampon with me, but nothing has started yet. I just want to get this over with.
> Depending on when things get moving, we'll have to wait for one full cycle before trying again. I'm guessing that will put our next opportunity sometime in mid/late April, assuming I ovulate right away. We wouldn't do another IUI right away because we leave for Europe on May 2nd. So, maybe June? I feel like this year is already slipping through my fingers.
> Feeling pretty low today.

:hugs: You are in my prayers. I've been where you are so I know a little bit of what you're going through. I pray that God's peace be with you. During my miscarriage, my doctor told me no tampons whatsoever because of risk of infection. Please double check with your doctor before you use them.


----------



## ProfWife

Sarah - that is terrific! It's amazing what doors are opened when we least expect them!


----------



## VGibs

kel - Now I am very very sorry for you. It truly is horrible waiting on the outcome of something that tragic. I got pregnant directly after my last miscarriage. Literally 2 weeks later. Going against what doctors told me to do. After telling my friend Jen about getting pregnant right after my MC, she decided not to wait the 1 cycle after hers as well, and she had TWINS. Doctors tell you to wait the cycle so that it is easier for them to date the pregnancy. And they don't have to give more ultrasounds and such. But if you feel like you don't want to wait...then don't. In my experience women seem super fertile for a healthy baby directly after a MC.


----------



## Dynamicmae

LADIES!!!! I have a PRAISE report!!!! My cysts are GONE!!!! Doc says its truly a miracle.... They disappeared without a trace in 3 weeks!!! :D I can't stop smiling!!!! We serve an awesome God!!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Dynamicmae said:


> LADIES!!!! I have a PRAISE report!!!! My cysts are GONE!!!! Doc says its truly a miracle.... They disappeared without a trace in 3 weeks!!! :D I can't stop smiling!!!! We serve an awesome God!!!!

:wohoo:Thank you Jesus!!! That is wonderful news my dear :hugs:

Thank you Lord for showing us that you are still in the miracle business. 

So, what's next for you on this journey?


----------



## ProfWife

Woo hoo! No cysts! That's awesome!


----------



## Godsjewel

Welcome to Wendys. May I take your order?

your Father knows what you need before you ask Him.
Matthew 6:8b

Im not the biggest fan of fast food. Call me crazy, but globs of grease and cold patties of mystery meat have somehow lost their allure. However, an amazing thing recently happened in our local Wendys. Who knew God could use greasy burgers to teach a profound truth from His word?

The day had been pretty hectic and I still had a long list of errands to be run. The worship music on my radio was being drowned out by the growling rumbles coming from my belly, so I decided to run into a Wendys. I dont know why everyone there was not in as much a hurry as I was! Why didnt they stop what they were doing to come and take my order? Didnt they know I had places to go?

The assignment of taking orders had been given to a particular employee who didnt seem to be thrilled to be at work that day. She nonchalantly walked past the register and mumbled something about being back in a second. Heres the amazing part. My plight caught the eye of an observant cook in the back of the restaurant. Before my order was taken, he walked up to the counter and asked, What do you want to order? I told him what I wanted, and without the first button ever being pushed on the cash register, he scurried off to prepare my meal. I must admit, I found his demeanor a bit humorous. In just a moment, I had a piping hot burger headed my way.

Meanwhile, the employee who was supposed to take my order returned to her post at the counter. Can I take your order? Before she got the words out of her mouth, my new friend walked up and placed my order on a tray right in front of me. I really wish I had a picture of the cashiers face to show you. She was so confused! There was my order, prepared and ready for me before I ever asked her for my food. I guess she wondered how my new friend knew what I wanted before my order was even placed.

Dont you realize that God knows what you have need of before you even ask? He has known every moment of your life since before He laid the foundations of this earth. When you fall across your pillow at night and weep through your requests to God, He already knows what you need. Before you even knew you would face the difficulty of trying to conceive, God knew you would need help, encouragement and healing and made provision for you. You know you need a miracle. God knew you needed a miracle before you knew what a miracle was. 

When you bow your head in prayer to the King of kings, approach Him not only with adoration and reverence, but also with confidence. You can have confidence in knowing that when you cannot find the words to describe the pandemonium that infertility brings to your heart, your Father already knows what you need. When you live through days where prayer does not come easily, know that He knows the desire of your heart even when you cannot bear to ask Him for a baby one more time. When you dont know where the money is coming from for treatment, or you dont know if its time to see a doctor or not, remember that your Father knows the way you should take. If you find yourself like Job and it seems that God is nowhere to be found, remember that He knows the path you take, and when He has tried you, you will come forth as gold. (Job 23:10)

God loves you. He loves you when youre weak. He loves you when youre strong. He knows what you have need of, and He knows just how to work His perfect plan for you.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## HisGrace

Dynamicmae said:


> LADIES!!!! I have a PRAISE report!!!! My cysts are GONE!!!! Doc says its truly a miracle.... They disappeared without a trace in 3 weeks!!! :D I can't stop smiling!!!! We serve an awesome God!!!!

Praise God!!!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Godsjewel said:


> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> LADIES!!!! I have a PRAISE report!!!! My cysts are GONE!!!! Doc says its truly a miracle.... They disappeared without a trace in 3 weeks!!! :D I can't stop smiling!!!! We serve an awesome God!!!!
> 
> :wohoo:Thank you Jesus!!! That is wonderful news my dear :hugs:
> 
> Thank you Lord for showing us that you are still in the miracle business.
> 
> So, what's next for you on this journey?Click to expand...

Well I was gonna go on a break ntnp.... Which I kind of still am going to do... But doc advised i still chart and go for 7dpo progesterone tests to see if I ovulate without clomid.... I told him I don't want to go on clomid again.... My estrogen levels are also normal so no more estradot.... So basically no more meds!!!! :D


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Kelley - You are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:. May God comfort and heal you during this time. 


Ladies, as you are praying for each other, please pray for my coworker Allison. She had a miscarriage at 11 weeks last night and her husband is currently deployed overseas in the Army.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Ladies, as you are praying for each other, please pray for my coworker Allison. She had a miscarriage at 11 weeks last night and her husband is currently deployed overseas in the Army.

My heart is deeply saddened by all these miscarriages that have been happening lately :cry:

Allison will be in my prayers.


----------



## Godsjewel

I got this prayer from one of the CD's I received from Karen Cross Ministries.

Thank God Im delivered from infertility
Barrenness has no rights in me
For I am a child of Almighty God
I suffer no miscarriages
because I serve the Lord my God
I bind satan and all of his demons
From causing infertility and from hindering the conception of our promised baby
Get out of here satan!
Greater is He that is in me, than you who are in the world.

I am established in righteousness
Far from oppression
And I do not fear
Because God has not given me
A spirit of fear, but of love and of power and of a sound mind
I am not fearful of losing our baby
Because God is the giver of good and perfect gifts and He does not kill
The thief comes to kill, steal and destroy
But Jesus came to give our baby and me a rich and satisfying life

Because God calls those things that be not as though they already were
And because I am to imitate God as a dear child
I say that I am pregnant in Jesus name

God is not punishing me
Nor is He holding my past sins against me
I have asked forgiveness
And the blood of Jesus has cleansed me
He no longer remembers my transgressions
And has removed them as far as the east is from the west
I stand clean before my Lord

Im delighting myself in the Lord
And He has given me the desires of my heart
I will bare a normal healthy baby in Jesus name

I am no longer barren
But rather, am a joyful mother of children

I am a doer of the word
And not a hearer only
My faith is strong because the word of God dwells in me richly 
I have the faith of a mustard seed and nothing is impossible for me
Because nothing is impossible for God
The doctors are blessed but they are not God
It may be impossible with them, but with my God all things are possible

I have this baby because I have asked for it in Jesus name
I receive this child so that my joy will be complete

I have no anxieties whatsoever 
About my conceiving, my pregnancy or my delivery
Because my mind is on Jesus
And he keeps me in perfect peace, which passes all understanding

I am not moved by what I see or feel
But rather by the word of God and my faith in Him
my temporary circumstances will change in Jesus name

Every cell, every tissue and every organ 
Of my body, my husbands body and babys body
Function the way it was intended to function
From the tops of heads to the tips of our toes
We are whole, normal and healthy
In Jesus name with nothing broken and nothing lacking
Our baby is perfect and normal
With no disfiguring birth marks or abnormalities

I am free from morning sickness
And there will be no complications in this pregnancy or delivery
My hormones will return to normal immediately
And I will suffer no post partum depression

My husband and I are blessed in our jobs
And we walk in supernatural divine favor
With God and man
We are blessed with raises and promotions
And everything we need are supplied by our Father in heaven

Our doctors and healthcare providers
Are blessed with wisdom from above
And our anointed by God
To know exactly what we need


----------



## MrsLemon

Hi ladies may I request prayer please this morning I got a very faint second line, but after having 2 chemicals im quite nervous please can you remember me in your prayers thank you


----------



## Godsjewel

MrsLemon said:


> Hi ladies may I request prayer please this morning I got a very faint second line, but after having 2 chemicals im quite nervous please can you remember me in your prayers thank you

I completely understand how nervous you would be :hugs:

Lord, I ask that you would touch my sister, be with her right now and comfort her like only you can. Please guard her heart and cover her with your peace that passes all understanding. In your precious name I pray, AMEN!


----------



## uwa_amanda

Say a prayer for me today if you will ladies. I was combing through some job postings and I saw one that I am very interested in applying for. My daily commute is 70 miles round trip from my house to my work. This particular job is literally on the same block as our apartment. I feel like I'm being drawn to it and have an overwhelming urge to go for this one. I have prayed about it and feel like it is something that I should in fact go for. Don't get me wrong. My current job has it's perks, but I'm starting to dislike it. I'm not sure if it is burnout or what. I feel like there is no room for advancement where I am and I personally don't want to wait 20 years for my supervisor to retire since I'm supposedly being groomed to replace her (her words, not mine). Anyway...I'm kind of at a crossroads. I put it in God's hands and am going to let Him tell me what to do. It's all in His timing anyway.


----------



## No Doubt

Praying for your friend Superwoman. I pray that God comforts her in this time.

Praying for you Lemon. I pray that God calms you and gives you peace.

Praying for you Amanda. I definitely think you should look into it. When I moved to Pittsburgh it took me three months to find a job. I'd actually passed over a few jobs, cause after my last one I knew what I wanted and didn't want. I came across my job in the paper and after reading the description, I said "that's my job". I submitted my resume and actually quit looking for a job. I was literally looking for 8 hours a day online and in the paper. We had about $250 in our bank account and that was it...newlyweds in school full time. But within a couple week I had interviewed and was offered the position. My first check came at the end of the month just as that $250 ran out. God is good! So if you feel like you are being led to look into this job, I say go for it!


----------



## No Doubt

Ladies, please pray for me. I'm beginning to feel very stressed with less than 3 months to go. I'm a worry wart and have OCD, so this happens to me from time to time, but I don't want it to happen cause I don't want it to affect my son. I'm just praying that I can prioritize and work through all that I need to. It really isn't much, but just thinking about being a good mom is really starting to play with my mind. I'm going to try to take this weekend for myself and the hubbs, but just pray that my emotions get back in wack and I don't stress son please. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> Say a prayer for me today if you will ladies. I was combing through some job postings and I saw one that I am very interested in applying for. My daily commute is 70 miles round trip from my house to my work. This particular job is literally on the same block as our apartment. I feel like I'm being drawn to it and have an overwhelming urge to go for this one. I have prayed about it and feel like it is something that I should in fact go for. Don't get me wrong. My current job has it's perks, but I'm starting to dislike it. I'm not sure if it is burnout or what. I feel like there is no room for advancement where I am and I personally don't want to wait 20 years for my supervisor to retire since I'm supposedly being groomed to replace her (her words, not mine). Anyway...I'm kind of at a crossroads. I put it in God's hands and am going to let Him tell me what to do. It's all in His timing anyway.

I pray that you will be full of peace in whichever direction the Lord is leading you in.


----------



## Godsjewel

Christine shares her story of infertility and adoption with compassion and truth. I know your heart will be blessed.

******************************************************************

Do you remember your favorite toy growing up? I had many favorites in my toy chest, but if I had to pick just one, it would be my very first Cabbage Patch Kid. 

My mom fondly remembers how she found this treasured toy. She had been trying for weeks to find a Cabbage Patch Kid for methey were sold out everywhere. Finally in desperation, she entered a drawing at K-Mart to try to win a Cabbage Patch Kid. This was her last hope. She had to be present to win, so my mom stayed in the store for hours just waiting. 

The time finally came when they announced the winner of the Cabbage Patch Kidand she couldnt believe her ears when they called her number. My mom said that as she held this treasured prize in her hands she felt like she had won a million dollars in the lottery. And as soon as she arrived home, she told me the good newsand I squealed with delight. I had wanted a Cabbage Patch Kid for so longand I was beyond giddy as I proudly held my new baby doll in my arms. His name was Xavier and I still remember the night I adopted him and became his mommy. Back then I had no idea that my real life journey to motherhood would follow a very similar path. 

Now well fast forward to another time in my lifemy college years. I didnt play with dolls anymore, but deep down inside, I still felt like a little girl wanting to play house and hoping one day soon to become a wife and a mom. I would never admit it to anyone, but while I was earning my B.A. degree and later working on my M.Ed.secretly, all I really desired was to earn my Mrs.. I wanted to graduate college, get married and begin my dream job as a stay-at-home mom. 

Well, my first dream came true rather quicklyand I actually got married before I finished college. I was tickled pink that my married name was printed on my Bachelors degree. Everything felt absolutely perfectit was like when I played with my Barbie dolls as a little girl. And like my beloved Barbie doll, I had married my Kenand now I was ready buy my first Barbie mansion, park my Barbie Corvette in the garage, and become a Barbie Mom. But as you can probably guess, I did not have the picture-perfect Barbie doll life. 

In fact, my rose colored view of the world quickly changed to dark gray the day we received our infertility diagnosis. Nothing could have prepared my husband and me for the following years. The next five years of our infertility battle were intense mentally, physically, financially and spiritually. Our marriage, relationships with our family and friends and most of all our faith was severely strained. 

My husband and I were both Christians. We had been baptized, we read our Bible, we attended church on Wednesday nights and Sunday mornings, we were in a home fellowship, we attended Bible study and we prayedbut as the years dragged on, we honestly both started to doubt the promises of Gods Word. 

The real root of our problem was that we were being religious hypocrites like the Pharisees in Matthew 15. We were drawing near to God with our mouths, honoring Him with our lips but our hearts were far from Him and our worship was in vain (Matthew 15:7-9). And very similar to Jesus parable about the Pharisees being blind leaders of the blind (Matthew 15:14), in our own home, my husband and I were like the blind leading the blind and before long we found ourselves in a ditch. We needed the spiritual blindness of our hearts to be healed. 

After years of battling in the dark and dirty trenches of infertility we were losing hope that we would ever become parentsand even worse, the flame of our faith was slowly being extinguished. We were living in a dry and thirsty land where there is no water (Psalm 63:1). Like the Psalmist writes, our flesh and our heart were failing us. We finally cried out to God in desperation and said, We don't understand how infertility can be your good and perfect plan for our life. It doesn't make any sense to us, but we are going to choose to fix our eyes on Jesus and trust the promises of Gods Word. 

God answered our prayers and pulled us out of the pit of despair and He became the strength of [our] heart and [our] portion forever (Psalm 73:26) and we again found a renewed hope and faith in Him. The worship song called, Open the Eyes of My Heart became our daily battle cryand we constantly prayed the lyrics of the song, I want to see You. To see You high and lifted up. Shining in the light of Your glory. Pour out Your power and love. As we sing Holy, Holy, Holy.

Through this season of suffering and sorrow, God had been preparing the soil of our hearts, so He could grow the seeds of His good and perfect will in our lives. Although my womb was still barren and tears and the throbbing pain of infertility was still a constant companionlittle by little, we began to praise God through the painand faithful to His Word the eyes of our heart were opened and we could begin to see that God still had a plan and a purpose for us. 

We had not yet opened our hearts to the possibility of becoming parents though adoption. However, the first little seedlings of Gods will started to take root in our hearts after we attended an Infertility/Adoption Conferenceand as we continued to fix our eyes on Jesus and we remained the bright light of Gods Word, He just kept cultivating our hearts desires until they began to form roots, stems and leaves. God, the Faithful Farmer of our lives, had taken the tiny seeds of adoption, buried them deep into the dark, damp soil of our hearts; He had watered them and nourished them with the light of His Word. God led us step-by-step through a beautiful garden pathway and straight through the gate of adoption. 

And I cant help but smile, when I think back to that night as a child when my beloved Cabbage Patch Kid was delivered to me straight from a cabbage patch garden. It would be decades later, at 5:42 p.m. one evening, that my newborn son would be delivered and placed into my arms. On this night, my husband and I (together with all of our family and friends) would rejoice in Gods miraculous plan to grow our family through the beautiful gift of adoption.

Today if you feel like you have a black thumb and all the plants in your garden of faith are on the verge of dying, invite the Lord of the harvest (Luke 10:12) to come in and cultivate the soil of your heart. He is able to produce the juiciest fruit in your lifethe fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, gentleness and self-control (Galatians 5:22,23). 

In John 15, Jesus tells us that He is the true vine and we are the branches. Jesus says, He who abides in Me, and I in him, bears much fruit; for without Me you can do nothing. (John 15:5). God promises repeatedly in His Word that as you abide in Him you will be like a tree planted by the water that sends out its roots by the stream. It does not fear when heat comes; its leaves are always green. It has no worries in a year of drought and never fails to bear fruit." (Jeremiah 17:8). 

There is a divine plan and purpose to your season of sorrowand God says that, Those who sow in tears will reap with songs of joy (Psalm 126:5). What a beautiful promise that your tears are not shed in vainand that in due season, you will harvest in joyous songs as you produce fruit in keeping with repentance (Matthew 3:8). 

Each day as you wait for Gods plans and purpose for your life to emerge, I encourage you to tend your spiritual garden by planting scriptures deep within the soil of your heartand before long, you will see the new life and the beauty of Gods promises blossom and flower. My prayer for you is that your faith would become like a mighty tree, your strong branches would stretch higher into the heavens than ever before and your life would bear the sweetest, juiciest fruitfruit that will last (John 15:6). 

For this reason I kneel before the Father, from whom his whole family in heaven and on earth derives its name. I pray that out of his glorious riches he may strengthen you with power through his Spirit in your inner being, so that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith. And I pray that you, being rooted and established in love, may have power, together with all the saints, to grasp how wide and long and high and deep is the love of Christ, and to know this love that surpasses knowledgethat you may be filled to the measure of all the fullness of God. Now to him who is able to do immeasurably more than all we ask or imagine, according to his power that is at work within us, to him be glory in the church and in Christ Jesus throughout all generations, forever and ever! Amen. (Ephesians 3:14-21)

This story is dedicated to my beloved mom, Mary, who passed on the torch of Gods Word to me. And, also to my sister, Lindseymy best friend, my sister-in-Christ and fellow infertility survivor. Who would have known that my childhood memories of my first Cabbage Patch Kid and playing Barbie with my sister would turn into a story? Only God knew. God knowsGod hearsGod seesGod cares!

For I know the plans I have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future (Jeremiah 29:11).


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi Ladies!

I hope you all are doing lovely today :flower:

I had my ultrasound this morning and I was sure that there was some activity going on because I could feel things happening near my ovaries. When the doctor was doing the ultrasound, I could see my ovaries on the screen and I couldnt see much. Thankfully the doctor has over 20 years experience and could see each and every follicle that was developing. He said everything looked good for it being the 6th day of my stimulation. Of course I had to know how many follicles he seen and he said there were 7 good ones and 3 that were following behind. I will continue to take the meds tonight and tomorrow and then have another ultrasound on Saturday. 

Since everything is going well, he believes we can do the egg retrieval on Monday or Tuesday, which means embryo transfer on Thursday or Friday. I cant believe how fast this is going by, feels like just yesterday I was at the IVF facility having my consultation.that was 2 months ago. Thank you Lord for letting this process go by quickly and peacefully.


----------



## ProfWife

That is amazing news, Sarah! To think we could be a few weeks away from celebrating a joyful BFP for you!!


----------



## VGibs

Wow! That is so exciting! I hope you don't have to have a full bladder for those scans. So uncomfortable!


----------



## No Doubt

GJ I'm so excited to hear that news! I can't wait to hear the results of Satruday's u/s. Praying with you!


----------



## QueenKingfish

Oh my gosh, Sarah! They don't fool around with this stuff! I'm so excited for you & your dh! Praise God! Praying things keep going as smooth and successful as they have so far!


----------



## Praying4bump

God is soon amazing. I'm excited for you sarah!!!!


----------



## HisGrace

Wow, Sarah. Everything is just moving along nicely for you. I'm still praying for you. :)


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Sarah I literally have tears of joy in my eyes! :hugs: Your IVF process has been so blessed so far and God will continue to do exceedingly and abundantly above all that we ask or think! :happydance: Love you sis!


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> Wow! That is so exciting! I hope you don't have to have a full bladder for those scans. So uncomfortable!

No, thankfully :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

...but to Hannah he would give a double portion, for he loved Hannah...
1 Samuel 1:5

Over the past months we have examined a profile of Hannah as she struggled with her own infertility and also of Penninah, the instigator of much of Hannahs pain. There is another very important player in this this saga that we need to get to know. He was husband to both Hannah and Penninah. His name was Elkanah.

Elkanah was somewhat unusual as husbands go. Your first thought may be that he is unique in that he had two wives living under the same roof. Not really. It was customary in their day for men to have several wives. Families needed sons to help with work in the fields or in their carpenter shops. More than one wife was needed to produce as many sons as possible. Daughters didnt really matter--men needed sons!

Elkanah was unique in his day because he loved his wife, Hannah. Women were seen as little more than breeders. An infertile woman could be divorced simply because she could not provide an heir to her husband. However, Scripture tells us that Elkanah loved Hannah, and was not bashful in showing her his love. 1 Samuel 1:5 shows a portrait of a family dinner. Elkanah has provided for his entire family--including Penninah and her children--but he publicly showed his love for Hannah as he gave her a double portion of food for her meal. He showed her he loved her and didnt care who knew. 

Favoritism within a family never works well. Imagine the jealousy in Penninahs heart as she watched Elkanahs eyes light up at the sight of Hannah. Wow! Think of the tension in this home. However, there is something to be learned in the life of Elkanah to help us in our infertility journey.

The first lesson is for the guys. Men, show your love to your wife as you both face the daily battle for sanity in the war of infertility. Women are emotional creatures and we love the mushy, gushy romance of our dating days. Wrap your arms around the love of your life and tell her you think shes beautiful. Even if there are bags under her eyes from crying all night long. Show your love to your wife as Elkanah showed his love for Hannah.

Okay, ladies. Do I hear you applauding out there? Hang on. There is a valuable lesson for you to learn from Elkanah as well. 

Then Elkanah her husband said to her, "Hannah, why do you weep and why do you not eat and why is your heart sad? Am I not better to you than ten sons?"
1 Samuel 1:8

Infertility is full of frustration and misunderstanding. We find ourselves wanting a baby so badly that we focus on conceiving, and nothing else. Dont let your heart get so focused on your current inability to conceive that you forget there are other blessings in your life--including your relationship with your knight in shining armor. Its not that you arent grateful for him anymore. Its just that infertility is so all-consuming that it is possible to neglect the other loves in our lives. Dont let your husband fear that he matters less to you because he cannot give you a child as quickly or as easily as you have dreamed. 

Finally, Elkanah has a lesson to teach you as a couple. Your textbook is found in 1 Samuel 1:19:

Then they arose early in the morning and worshiped before the LORD..

There is a very powerful word in this Scripture that we need to digest. What do you think it is? I bet you thought it was the word worshiped, right? No? Okay--then surely the most important word in this verse is the powerful word LORD. Nope. Even though there is nothing more important or more powerful that the Name of the Lord, thats not what I want to point you to. The word I want you to focus on is the second word in this verse: they.

They rose early in the morning and they worshiped together. They must have prayed together. They must have cried. They approached the Lord with their requests after they worshiped together. No matter whether the physical issue is yours alone, only your spouses or one that you share together, infertility is a couples problem. This is something that greatly affects both of your lives. You share the problem. Share the solution. Pray together. Make decisions together. Learn from the life of Elkanah and worship the Lord together.

Remember the lessons learned from the life of Elkanah:

Men--Show your love for your wife freely.

Ladies--Dont forget to count the blessings in your life--especially your husband.

Couples--Approach this problem together.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## wristwatch24

Very happy for you, Sarah! Can't wait to check in and see how it went. It's nice to come back here and see a few more BFPs, too. Praying praying praying for this special group. :)


----------



## Godsjewel

wristwatch24 said:


> Very happy for you, Sarah! Can't wait to check in and see how it went. It's nice to come back here and see a few more BFPs, too. Praying praying praying for this special group. :)

Thanks sweetie! How are things going with you?


----------



## Godsjewel

I had another ultrasound this morning and the doctor said my uterine lining was 13, which is almost doubled what they like to see...which is great because that is where the embryos will be making their home. She said I was an over achiever and would give me 2 gold stars in my chart because it looks fantastic:happydance:

My follicles are still developing and are not quite ready to be retrieved yet. Doctor now believes the egg retrieval will be on Tuesday or Wednesday, which means embryo transfer on Friday or Saturday. 

I will get the blood work results later today and that's when I will know when my next ultrasound appt will be. 

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend :hugs:


----------



## Praying4bump

Yay Sarah!!! I cannot wait for your bfp announcement! Fx for you!


----------



## Mattsgirl

I don't post on here much but I do try and read when I can. But Sarah I just wanted to say how happy I am for you. You can really see the hand of God working through this whole process =. Even giving you the opportunity to share the wonderful things HE'S done for you with one of your Dr.'s is incredible. I truly can't wait to hear about your BFP that He has in store for you (Hopefully in the next couple weeks)

Praying for you and all the other ladies on here consistently.


----------



## Godsjewel

Mattsgirl said:


> I don't post on here much but I do try and read when I can. But Sarah I just wanted to say how happy I am for you. You can really see the hand of God working through this whole process =. Even giving you the opportunity to share the wonderful things HE'S done for you with one of your Dr.'s is incredible. I truly can't wait to hear about your BFP that He has in store for you (Hopefully in the next couple weeks)
> 
> Praying for you and all the other ladies on here consistently.

Thanks sweetheart :hugs:

Yes, God has and is continuing to do great things during this time. I think I shock the Lab techs, Docs, assistants and coordinators when I go into the office all full of joy. God has blessed me with this journey and I want to shine His light wherever I go. 

I'm amazed at how good I feel during this. The doctors constantly ask me if I'm feeling ok and tell me they have a support group if I need help...I tell them I'm doing wonderful and that God has blessed me with a great support group of friends and family :thumbup:

Yes, I would love more than anything to come back on here in a couple of weeks to announce my BFP. This all still seems so unreal to me.

Enough about me...How are you doing? Things going well with your pregnancy?


----------



## wristwatch24

Godsjewel said:


> wristwatch24 said:
> 
> 
> Very happy for you, Sarah! Can't wait to check in and see how it went. It's nice to come back here and see a few more BFPs, too. Praying praying praying for this special group. :)
> 
> Thanks sweetie! How are things going with you?Click to expand...

Things are going well, I can't complain! :) I cannot wait to keep following your journey! :) :) :)


----------



## Jett55

I've had someone from my church already saying it won't be long & my husband & i will be expecting a child I really hope that was one of Gods ways of telling me it's going to happen & not to worry  Fxxed for you ladies! I pray that God continues to bless each one of you!


----------



## ProfWife

Something so small but makes me so happy...got crosshairs on FF this morning. It appears I ovulated early. I'd been praying for that as my in laws come in town next week when I was predicted. We are always out late with them, so it wouldn't have been easy to squeeze in BDing. Praises for an answered prayer.


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Something so small but makes me so happy...got crosshairs on FF this morning. It appears I ovulated early. I'd been praying for that as my in laws come in town next week when I was predicted. We are always out late with them, so it wouldn't have been easy to squeeze in BDing. Praises for an answered prayer.

Yay! :happydance: that's great news sis! I know you were worried about that and so glad you can now have peace and enjoy your time alone with hubby.


----------



## kelkel82

Sarah, that is SO exciting! I can't believe this could all go down NEXT WEEK! The wait is nearly over!

Speaking of waiting... here I am still waiting for my miscarriage symptoms to appear. It's been 8 weeks since LMP but 2 and 1/2 weeks since my doc suspects the baby stopped developing. What gives?! I am very against having a D&C (unless there is a real risk of infection or some other medical complication) but it's getting tough to wait, especially when my body still clearly feels pregnant. (I guess this is normal in the case of miscarriage and not necessarily an indication of a healthy baby.) Anyway, I think I might wait one more week (I have a HUGE work event this Friday which will keep me nice and busy) and then demand another ultrasound before asking about D&C. So, I guess this is basically what they call a "missed miscarriage." Does anyone have any advice on "expectant management" aka "waiting around for your miscarriage to start."


----------



## kelkel82

HisGrace said:


> kelkel82 said:
> 
> 
> After our second ultrasound yesterday at 7w, it seems there is no doubt about my impending miscarriage. I just can't wrap my mind around it. We thought this was the answer to our prayers, and the prayers of dozens of friends and family members. My body is still pregnant but this little one stopped growing btwn 5 and 6 weeks. It probably never had a heartbeat. Now I'm just waiting to actually have the miscarriage. Every time I go to use the bathroom I take a tampon with me, but nothing has started yet. I just want to get this over with.
> Depending on when things get moving, we'll have to wait for one full cycle before trying again. I'm guessing that will put our next opportunity sometime in mid/late April, assuming I ovulate right away. We wouldn't do another IUI right away because we leave for Europe on May 2nd. So, maybe June? I feel like this year is already slipping through my fingers.
> Feeling pretty low today.
> 
> :hugs: You are in my prayers. I've been where you are so I know a little bit of what you're going through. I pray that God's peace be with you. During my miscarriage, my doctor told me no tampons whatsoever because of risk of infection. Please double check with your doctor before you use them.Click to expand...

Thanks, HG. Neither of the docs I saw in the last 3 weeks mentioned anything about avoiding tampons. Thanks a lot, doctors. I asked my boss, who has had 2 miscarriages (and 3 healthy kids) and she agreed with you and told me to go buy some pads. Ugh. Insult to injury. I haven't used those things since, ever!


----------



## beckysprayer

my computer died, but I've been reading along on my phone and praying and rejoicing and crying for all of you along the way! I just hate posting from my phone so rarely do it, but I want y'all to know my prayers are always here even when I don't post. :hugs:



kelkel82 said:


> Sarah, that is SO exciting! I can't believe this could all go down NEXT WEEK! The wait is nearly over!
> 
> Speaking of waiting... here I am still waiting for my miscarriage symptoms to appear. It's been 8 weeks since LMP but 2 and 1/2 weeks since my doc suspects the baby stopped developing. What gives?! I am very against having a D&C (unless there is a real risk of infection or some other medical complication) but it's getting tough to wait, especially when my body still clearly feels pregnant. (I guess this is normal in the case of miscarriage and not necessarily an indication of a healthy baby.) Anyway, I think I might wait one more week (I have a HUGE work event this Friday which will keep me nice and busy) and then demand another ultrasound before asking about D&C. So, I guess this is basically what they call a "missed miscarriage." Does anyone have any advice on "expectant management" aka "waiting around for your miscarriage to start."

Kelley I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage and have been praying for you this whole time! The waiting is the worst part! I had a missed miscarriage in August and it took just over 3 weeks for the miscarriage to actually begin. When it began, I had dark brown spotting for three days, then cramps and the heavy bleeding started. I've heard high amounts of vitamin c (like 2,000iu), red raspberry leaf tea, and exercise help start the process, but none of that worked for me! :dohh: My doctor said you won't start miscarrying until your hormone levels dip low enough that your body knows it is no longer pregnant, so it can take some time. I'm praying your start the actually miscarriage process soon to avoid a D&C. :hugs:

Yes, no tampons. And buy the heavy duty pads, because when it is first happening you bleed A LOT! It can be quite painful too, so try to prepare for that. Some people have the miscarriage happen all at once and it is quite painful but over quickly while others have a slower process that isn't painful but the bleeding takes longer. No one warned me about the amount of blood or how painful it can be so I seriously thought I was dying at one point (don't laugh, I'm a wimp!). I was a little farther along than you when I miscarried so hopefully you won't have as much pain or bleeding as I did. 

Oh, and keep taking your prenatals so your body will an iron supplement to help counterbalance the loss during bleeding. 



Godsjewel said:


> I had another ultrasound this morning and the doctor said my uterine lining was 13, which is almost doubled what they like to see...which is great because that is where the embryos will be making their home. She said I was an over achiever and would give me 2 gold stars in my chart because it looks fantastic:happydance:
> 
> My follicles are still developing and are not quite ready to be retrieved yet. Doctor now believes the egg retrieval will be on Tuesday or Wednesday, which means embryo transfer on Friday or Saturday.
> 
> I will get the blood work results later today and that's when I will know when my next ultrasound appt will be.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend :hugs:

I'm so excited for you! :happydance: This process sounds to have been nothing but easy and joyous and a great way to share your testimony to the doctors! Still praying for you and I can't wait to hear more good news :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Then the LORD said to Moses, "Behold, I will rain bread from heaven for you; and the people shall go out and gather a day's portion every day, that I may test them, whether or not they will walk in My instruction.

On the sixth day, when they prepare what they bring in, it will be twice as much as they gather daily."
Exodus 16:4-5

He humbled you and let you be hungry, and fed you with manna which you did not know, nor did your father know, that he might make you understand that man does not live by bread alone, but man lives by everything that proceeds out of the mouth of the LORD.
Deuteronomy 8:3

Can you imagine hundreds of thousands of people all griping at the same time about being hungry, and looking to you to do something about it? This was the dilemma Moses faced as he led the children of Israel out of bondage in Egypt. God had provided them a deliverer, yet they somehow assumed Hed let them starve in the desert. Moses told them that once again, God would provide. 

Every day, God sent enough manna for every person. He instructed them to gather just enough to meet the needs for the people in their tent. If they gathered too much, mysteriously there was nothing left over. Likewise, if they did not get a sufficient amount for all, somehow God made sure each person was fed and full. They were instructed to leave nothing until morning, as God would provide again the next day. Would they trust Him to do what He said He would do? On the sixth day, God instructed His people to gather enough for two days--remember that the Sabbath was to be kept holy and no work was to be done on this day. This went on week after week, six days a week. If Gods instructions were not followed, and the people left the manna on the ground until morning, it would rot and would become worm-infested. God meant what He said! 

God knew that His people had to learn to be dependent on Him and Him alone. Remember, there were no Wal-Marts in the middle of the desert! They had to depend on Him for their food everyday. There was simply no way they could depend on their own means to provide for their needs. They didnt stay in one place long enough to raise livestock or a garden, and even if they would have laid down roots for a while, they were in the desert. They had to do things Gods way. If they strayed from His instruction, they met the consequences--worm loaf! God humbled them and kept them dependent on Him.

Have you ever compared your journey through infertility to the Israelites journey through the desert? You feel like youre wandering around and around in circles, and it seems like its been at least 40 years. You simply cannot figure out what is going on, where youre going, and how youre going to get there. Sometimes friends dont understand your struggle. Your spouse even does or says something wrong. The doctors fail to find an accurate diagnosis for your infertility. Eventually, youll realize you simply must depend on God.

God provided the Israelites with just what they needed just when they needed it. He didnt give them a months supply of manna at a time. No. He gave them just what they needed for the day and just for the people in their tent. When someone gathered too little, He took up the slack. Too much? There were still no leftovers. God humbled them by showing them they couldnt do for themselves, and blessed them with His provision.

God will do the same for you. He will provide just what you need just when you need it. Never too much. Never too little. You must stay dependent on Him. As brilliant as doctors are and as amazing as medicine is, you cannot become dependent on science. Believe it or not, science does not explain everything. They cant know everything. Doctors can join egg and sperm, but they cannot give life. Only God is the Giver of Life. You must depend on the Great Physician to bring life to your womb. 

But do you realize what a great place you are in when you are totally dependent on God and His plan for your life? The reason? He is 100% dependable! He will never leave you. He will never forsake you. He will never fail you. Hell always provide just what you need, just when you need it. Not too little. Not too much. Hell help you make the right decisions at the right time. Hell touch your body and your mind when you need that touch. 

You must keep your end of the bargain. You must stay dependent on Him, and follow His instruction. Hell always do His part! 

You can depend on God even in the desert of infertility.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## HisGrace

Kelley, I had a missed miscarriage as well. It was diagnosed at 5 weeks after my lmp. It was confirmed at 6 weeks after my lmp but I still held out hope and for that reason, I opted to wait on my body instead of having a d&c. At around 8 & 1/2 weeks post lmp, I had a bleed that I thought was the start of things but nothing came of it. Then at one day short of 10 weeks post lmp, I woke up and saw that it was happening. As Becky said, get the heaviest pads you can find and be prepared for the pain. I don't want to scare you, but for me it helped to know what was coming. If you can, take off sometime from work to emotionally heal. And look for peace with God. I was mad at Him in the beginning. I didnt understand why after trying for a year He would let me get pregnant only for it to end like that. After I admitted my anger, and cried it out, I felt His peace surround me.

I am praying for you, my sister. Please let me know if you need anything. :hugs:


----------



## QueenKingfish

Kelley, Prayers for you for this season of your life to be over with quickly! 

Becky, it's good to "see" you! And even more glad to see your little ticker baby getting bigger! :) 

Sarah, I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!! Praying for you, DH and soon-to-be big sis!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Godsjewel said:


> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> I don't post on here much but I do try and read when I can. But Sarah I just wanted to say how happy I am for you. You can really see the hand of God working through this whole process =. Even giving you the opportunity to share the wonderful things HE'S done for you with one of your Dr.'s is incredible. I truly can't wait to hear about your BFP that He has in store for you (Hopefully in the next couple weeks)
> 
> Praying for you and all the other ladies on here consistently.
> 
> Thanks sweetheart :hugs:
> 
> Yes, God has and is continuing to do great things during this time. I think I shock the Lab techs, Docs, assistants and coordinators when I go into the office all full of joy. God has blessed me with this journey and I want to shine His light wherever I go.
> 
> I'm amazed at how good I feel during this. The doctors constantly ask me if I'm feeling ok and tell me they have a support group if I need help...I tell them I'm doing wonderful and that God has blessed me with a great support group of friends and family :thumbup:
> 
> Yes, I would love more than anything to come back on here in a couple of weeks to announce my BFP. This all still seems so unreal to me.
> 
> Enough about me...How are you doing? Things going well with your pregnancy?Click to expand...

Things are going really really well. I was blessed enough not to get morning sickness that badly and it only lasted for a short while. Felt the baby move a little, but only when sitting all squished and holding very still for like an hour I can feel little flutters. But very thankful for that. It is truly an amazing feeling. Lastly we find out on Wednesday if we're having a boy or girl (if baby behaves and let us see) God has truly blessed this pregnancy so far and has made it very easy with no problems.Makes me feel a little guilty because I know some people have a really hard time with sickness and spotting and all that but its good so I don't have to miss work. 
Please keep us in your prayers though because I really want to be able to quit my job in like June or July and just be home with the baby full time. But we don't know if we could afford that.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Kelley I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage. I can't imagine what your going through. I personally think you did the right thing trying not to have the D&C. My sister had a missed miscarriage at the end of December and chose to have the D&C instead of waiting it out because she thought she would be able to move on emotionally faster. But the doctor didn't do a very good job and she ended up having to have another one in the beginning of February. And is just now able to start the moving on process emotionally.

I pray that God makes this go quickly and it doesn't drag on. And that he surrounds you and your DH with His undying Love and peace.


----------



## Godsjewel

Mattsgirl said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> I don't post on here much but I do try and read when I can. But Sarah I just wanted to say how happy I am for you. You can really see the hand of God working through this whole process =. Even giving you the opportunity to share the wonderful things HE'S done for you with one of your Dr.'s is incredible. I truly can't wait to hear about your BFP that He has in store for you (Hopefully in the next couple weeks)
> 
> Praying for you and all the other ladies on here consistently.
> 
> Thanks sweetheart :hugs:
> 
> Yes, God has and is continuing to do great things during this time. I think I shock the Lab techs, Docs, assistants and coordinators when I go into the office all full of joy. God has blessed me with this journey and I want to shine His light wherever I go.
> 
> I'm amazed at how good I feel during this. The doctors constantly ask me if I'm feeling ok and tell me they have a support group if I need help...I tell them I'm doing wonderful and that God has blessed me with a great support group of friends and family :thumbup:
> 
> Yes, I would love more than anything to come back on here in a couple of weeks to announce my BFP. This all still seems so unreal to me.
> 
> Enough about me...How are you doing? Things going well with your pregnancy?Click to expand...
> 
> Things are going really really well. I was blessed enough not to get morning sickness that badly and it only lasted for a short while. Felt the baby move a little, but only when sitting all squished and holding very still for like an hour I can feel little flutters. But very thankful for that. It is truly an amazing feeling. Lastly we find out on Wednesday if we're having a boy or girl (if baby behaves and let us see) God has truly blessed this pregnancy so far and has made it very easy with no problems.Makes me feel a little guilty because I know some people have a really hard time with sickness and spotting and all that but its good so I don't have to miss work.
> Please keep us in your prayers though because I really want to be able to quit my job in like June or July and just be home with the baby full time. But we don't know if we could afford that.Click to expand...

Yay! that's great news to hear. I bet its unbelievable when you start to feel the baby move. Do you think you know what you're having? What do people around you think the baby is going to be?

I hope it will work out to where you can stay home with your child and if it doesn't work out that way, maybe part time? I pray God's perfect will be done in your life :hugs:

Thanks for stopping by, can't wait to hear what you're having.


----------



## Godsjewel

I have never had so much blood work and ultrasounds in my life...guess it's preparing me for pregnancy :thumbup:

They took another look at my follicles and I have 11 that are the perfect size to start my egg retrieval. My husband gets to inject me with the trigger shot tonight at 11:10pm. I know, weird time...but I need to do it 36hrs prior to my scheduled egg retrieval appt on Wednesday at 10:10 :happydance:
My embryo transfer is on Saturday, which is awesome...that means I don't have to take another day off of work :thumbup:

Thankfully I'm feeling good, my tummy is all black and blue from the bruising and still a little tender, but that's pretty much it. I've been super blessed with not having a lot of the side effects others get. With all of these hormones running through my body, I thought I was gonna go crazy :wacko:...but I've pretty much remained my sanity.

My IVF coordinator called and gave me all the times for the trigger shot and egg retrieval and wished be the best, then an hour or two later, I got a call from my financial coordinator telling me she noticed that I was on the calendar for egg retrieval on Wed and she wants to stop by and see me and had everything crossed for me :haha:

I'm so blessed with such an awesome IVF clinic, everyone is so nice and caring. I can't wait to bring my baby there to show her/him off.

You are all still in my prayers and I pray nothing but the best for you all.


----------



## ProfWife

Sarah - I get all excited every time I see an update! Praying for the next 36 hours to go smoothly for retrieval! :-D


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Sarah - I get all excited every time I see an update! Praying for the next 36 hours to go smoothly for retrieval! :-D

Thanks so much, that means a lot :hugs:


----------



## QueenKingfish

Sarah, SATURDAY?!?!? How excited are you?! Oh gosh, even my heart is racing for you! God is SO GOOD! :) Shows all of us that patience and persistence pays off! You are a shining example of God NEVER leaving our sides!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Godsjewel said:


> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> I don't post on here much but I do try and read when I can. But Sarah I just wanted to say how happy I am for you. You can really see the hand of God working through this whole process =. Even giving you the opportunity to share the wonderful things HE'S done for you with one of your Dr.'s is incredible. I truly can't wait to hear about your BFP that He has in store for you (Hopefully in the next couple weeks)
> 
> Praying for you and all the other ladies on here consistently.
> 
> Thanks sweetheart :hugs:
> 
> Yes, God has and is continuing to do great things during this time. I think I shock the Lab techs, Docs, assistants and coordinators when I go into the office all full of joy. God has blessed me with this journey and I want to shine His light wherever I go.
> 
> I'm amazed at how good I feel during this. The doctors constantly ask me if I'm feeling ok and tell me they have a support group if I need help...I tell them I'm doing wonderful and that God has blessed me with a great support group of friends and family :thumbup:
> 
> Yes, I would love more than anything to come back on here in a couple of weeks to announce my BFP. This all still seems so unreal to me.
> 
> Enough about me...How are you doing? Things going well with your pregnancy?Click to expand...
> 
> Things are going really really well. I was blessed enough not to get morning sickness that badly and it only lasted for a short while. Felt the baby move a little, but only when sitting all squished and holding very still for like an hour I can feel little flutters. But very thankful for that. It is truly an amazing feeling. Lastly we find out on Wednesday if we're having a boy or girl (if baby behaves and let us see) God has truly blessed this pregnancy so far and has made it very easy with no problems.Makes me feel a little guilty because I know some people have a really hard time with sickness and spotting and all that but its good so I don't have to miss work.
> Please keep us in your prayers though because I really want to be able to quit my job in like June or July and just be home with the baby full time. But we don't know if we could afford that.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! that's great news to hear. I bet its unbelievable when you start to feel the baby move. Do you think you know what you're having? What do people around you think the baby is going to be?
> 
> I hope it will work out to where you can stay home with your child and if it doesn't work out that way, maybe part time? I pray God's perfect will be done in your life :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for stopping by, can't wait to hear what you're having.Click to expand...

It is pretty awesome the few times I've gotten to feel it. Dh can tell when I do because I'm sitting perfectly still looking straight out and smiling from ear to ear. I'm sure I look ridiculous but I can't help it.
Well at first I was convinced it was a boy but that was because DH just keeps calling it a boy. But then my mom and grandma had dreams it was a girl so I thought maybe it could be a girl. Then my dad had a dream that it was a boy so I got really confused. And my dreams have been split 50/50. So I stopped trying to guess. A little part of me wants a girl because hubby would be adorable with a little girl but we honestly don't care either way.

Sarah I'm so excited for you.:happydance: I'm gonna be praying harder than ever before.


----------



## Godsjewel

QueenKingfish said:


> Sarah, SATURDAY?!?!? How excited are you?! Oh gosh, even my heart is racing for you! God is SO GOOD! :) Shows all of us that patience and persistence pays off! You are a shining example of God NEVER leaving our sides!

I'm super excited...lol! 

You are right, God is so good! I don't know if I could of made this journey without Him. You know how amazing God is?!? In my 4th year of ttc, He knew I was struggling more than ever with being infertile and led me to this site. I've been so blessed to see God's hand move in the lives of women all over the world and to be thought of and prayed for by all is AWESOME!


----------



## Godsjewel

Thank you Lord for these precious women, please continue to guard their hearts and guide them in the path you want them to take. Help them to use their testimony to bless others. Thank you for working behind the scenes, even when we don't feel like anything is going on. Thank you for the blessings in our lives that we already have. Help us all to start preparing for the babies that will be coming into our lives through adoption, fostering or naturally. We praise you and give you all the glory...in your precious name I pray...AMEN!


----------



## Godsjewel

Mattsgirl said:


> It is pretty awesome the few times I've gotten to feel it. Dh can tell when I do because I'm sitting perfectly still looking straight out and smiling from ear to ear. I'm sure I look ridiculous but I can't help it.
> Well at first I was convinced it was a boy but that was because DH just keeps calling it a boy. But then my mom and grandma had dreams it was a girl so I thought maybe it could be a girl. Then my dad had a dream that it was a boy so I got really confused. And my dreams have been split 50/50. So I stopped trying to guess. A little part of me wants a girl because hubby would be adorable with a little girl but we honestly don't care either way.
> 
> Sarah I'm so excited for you.:happydance: I'm gonna be praying harder than ever before.

I sure am looking forward to one day knowing what you are feeling. I wouldn't be surprised if it was a little girl, it seems like 95% of the babies that are from this thread have been girls. When Is your due date?

Thank you for your prayers hun, they're greatly appreciated :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

I went to bed last night around 8:30pm and had to set my alarm clock to wake up at 11:05pm to start prepping for hubby to do the trigger injection on my backside.

I mixed the medication and had it all ready to go. They said it's less painful if you lie on your stomach with your feet turned in, that way your butt muscle is nice and relaxed. Hubby wiped down the injection site with an alcohol swab and went for it :haha: Thankfully it wasn't bad at all. The needle is pretty big, so I was a little nervous. I felt it a little bit and that's only because he didn't use the suggested dart like motion. He said he was scared of hurting me. 

Today I finally get a break from injections :happydance: Hubby will be taking an antibiotic tonight to make sure there isn't any bacteria in his semen collection. 

I took tomorrow off of work for the egg retrieval, so I think tonight I will rent a movie and try to relax before my nerves get the best of me. We have to be at the IVF clinic at 9am and retrieval will be at 10:10am. 

Today's prayer request...

Please pray that I'm able to relax and get the rest I need. Also, if you can pray for the Doctors and pretty much the whole procedure, from start to finish.

Thank you:flower:


----------



## No Doubt

GJ, I'm so excited for you! Things are moving along quickly. I can't wait to see the outcome. Lol about hubbs not wanting to hurt you, poor thing. But it's over now and you are guys are so close!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> Today's prayer request...
> 
> Please pray that I'm able to relax and get the rest I need. Also, if you can pray for the Doctors and pretty much the whole procedure, from start to finish.
> 
> Thank you:flower:

I'm going to be running around work like crazy with excitement on Wednesday afternoon(for me)/morning(you for) because you will be on my mind and in my prayers. 

Thank you Lord for blessing our sister Sarah thus far with her IVF process. Thank you for making provisions, blessing her with Your favor, and being with her every step of the way. Thank you for creating her, Your jewel, and blessing us with her presence on this forum. Lord, as Sarah prepares for her appointment on Wednesday, we come to You praying for peace, relaxation, rest, and serenity. Lord we pray for everyone in her IVF medical facility; bless them with positive attitudes and guide the hands of the medical staff that will work with our dear sister. Lord you can do exceedingly and abundantly above all that we ask or think. I ask that you bless Sarah and her family so that we have to say GOD DID THIS! AMEN!


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> GJ, I'm so excited for you! Things are moving along quickly. I can't wait to see the outcome. Lol about hubbs not wanting to hurt you, poor thing. But it's over now and you are guys are so close!

Your excitement makes me more excited:haha:

Yes, time is flying by...I remember thinking in January when I had my consultation, that March was so far away. It came super quick, in which I'm totally thankful for. 

We will proceed tomorrow with another injection that hubby will have to do everyday until the pregnancy test. I think he will be fine now that he knows it didn't hurt me.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Today's prayer request...
> 
> Please pray that I'm able to relax and get the rest I need. Also, if you can pray for the Doctors and pretty much the whole procedure, from start to finish.
> 
> Thank you:flower:
> 
> I'm going to be running around work like crazy with excitement on Wednesday afternoon(for me)/morning(you for) because you will be on my mind and in my prayers.
> 
> Thank you Lord for blessing our sister Sarah thus far with her IVF process. Thank you for making provisions, blessing her with Your favor, and being with her every step of the way. Thank you for creating her, Your jewel, and blessing us with her presence on this forum. Lord, as Sarah prepares for her appointment on Wednesday, we come to You praying for peace, relaxation, rest, and serenity. Lord we pray for everyone in her IVF medical facility; bless them with positive attitudes and guide the hands of the medical staff that will work with our dear sister. Lord you can do exceedingly and abundantly above all that we ask or think. I ask that you bless Sarah and her family so that we have to say GOD DID THIS! AMEN!Click to expand...

AMEN! Thank you so much for your prayer :hugs: 

It's so wonderful knowing I have so much support and get the encouragement I need from my sisters in Christ.

I will update you all as soon as I can.


----------



## No Doubt

Is that injection the progesterone? I only know what people have posted on bnb about ivf so I don't know all the ins and outs. Time did fly by. I feel like you were just having the consult too, lol. I can't wait for you to test!


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> Is that injection the progesterone? I only know what people have posted on bnb about ivf so I don't know all the ins and outs. Time did fly by. I feel like you were just having the consult too, lol. I can't wait for you to test!

You got it:thumbup: It's to help sustain the uterine lining through the first trimester of pregnancy.

I had a dream last night that I got the news and it was positive. I was in complete shock, like the stand still, not moving kind of shock. It's so funny because I remember after being told we were pregnant, I was like...I have to go poas so I can see the 2 lines...lol!


----------



## Praying4bump

GJ, I've never been so excited to hear that someone is getting close to pregnancy as I am for you! Our Father has not forgotten you and your faith through this journey has grown so much. He knows the faithful example you have set for so many of us on this thread! 

I think I might cry when you post the news!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

Praying4bump said:


> GJ, I've never been so excited to hear that someone is getting close to pregnancy as I am for you! Our Father has not forgotten you and your faith through this journey has grown so much. He knows the faithful example you have set for so many of us on this thread!
> 
> I think I might cry when you post the news!:happydance::happydance:

Thank you, that is so sweet of you to say.

I have been in the valley of ttc for so long, I'm ready to be on the mountain top! Only God knows what the results are going to be, but I pray that either way, I continue to grow and learn from all I've been through. I will continue to sing His praises and share my testimony of His unfailing love where ever I go.


----------



## Godsjewel

If anyone is interested, here's a video of what the egg retrieval procedure looks like.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVX7cff88qc


----------



## BRK06

Waiting (sort of) patiently for your update Sarah!! I hope it's going well :thumbup:

Praying for you dear sister!!! :hugs:


----------



## QueenKingfish

Ditto to what Kim said & is praying! We are all in agreement for a successful retrieval for you, Sarah!


----------



## Godsjewel

First of all. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers :flower:

I slept like a baby last night and was very relaxed this morning while getting ready to head out to the clinic.

Everyone was super nice and made me feel at ease. All I remember is that they walked me into the surgery room, layed me down, put on the blood pressure cuff and put the mask over my face and I tell you, I think I was out like 5 seconds after that :haha:

I woke up with a little bit of cramping and the nurse gave me a warm blanket to put on it, which really helped. The dr came in not to long after and explained to hubby and I how things went. She said I did great and there were no complications. They retrieved 17 eggs, 11 of them were great quality and the other 6 were a little undeveloped. Dr. said the the 6 can develop in the lab. Thank you Jesus :happydance:

Tonight they will be mixed together with hubby's sample and hopefully have a romantic evening:haha: the embryologist said they will call me tomorrow and let me know how many eggs got fertilized. We need 2 really good ones to transfer on Saturday.

I'm feeling good, just tired and tummy is a little bloated and uncomfortable. Dr. said she wants me to be a Princess today and let Prince charming take care of me...you know I'm not gonna argue with that...lol!

I'm gonna lay back in my recliner and relax now. Thanks again for everything ladies...love ya lots :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

So glad that the retreival went well, and omg 17 eggs! That's fantastic. Hoping that the "romatic evening" goes well, lol. I'll be looking for another update tomorrow!


----------



## ProfWife

Sarah...I could cry over that great news! Our God is so wonderful!!


----------



## BRK06

Thank you Jesus!! :happydance: I hope you had a nice and relaxing day :) I'm excited for you!! Don't think less of me when I start bawling the day you announce your BFP!! :haha: Praying for your embies... Grow little beans, grow!! :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

17!!!! Wowza! I keep picturing you with twin baby girls so I am gonna pray on that for you! My friend Gaynor just found out she is having twin babies girls after her IVF.


----------



## MummyWant2be

what an Amazing God we have...:happydance::happydance: 17 lovely eggies:cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

Here's a pic of me before the egg retrieval, in all my beautiful hospital 
apparel :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/XH78cjF.jpg?1

Last night was pretty rough for me, I really started to feel the tenderness and heaviness in my stomach. Also, when I would take a deep breath or move a certain way, I would get this sharp pain shooting up to my right shoulder. It kinda freaked me out. I've had that pain before and that was after my laparoscopic surgeries, because some of the gas they would use to inflate my belly would be left behind and travel to my shoulder. I couldn't figure out why it was happening this time, since there was no gas used.

I immediately called my Dr and he said that there are fluids that leak from the ovaries and some blood and that is why I am feeling those pains. No fun...I couldn't get comfortable last night in bed, I usually sleep on my side and every time I turned I would get pain.

I got up this morning with the same feelings as last night, I go back to work today, so please pray that I will be ok...thankfully I have a desk job, so not too much walking around.


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> 17!!!! Wowza! I keep picturing you with twin baby girls so I am gonna pray on that for you! My friend Gaynor just found out she is having twin babies girls after her IVF.

Since I already have a beautiful daughter (Taylor, who is from my husband), I would really love to give him a son. 

If I had twins, a boy and girl would be amazing! One of each in one shot :happydance: 

Again, I just pray God's will for a healthy baby/babies. I will be ecstatic either way.


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry about the pains hun. I know that's no fun. I will be praying for you!

Ladies can I ask that you say a prayer for my fil? He went to the hospital yesterday with stroke symptoms and ended up having a heart attack. They had to fly him to a different hospital and today he is having open hear surgery to have a catheter put in. Please also pray for his family and my husband especially. He's scared and worried but won't really say so and to be honest I really don't know what to say. I just constantly check up on him and ask how he's doing. We live in Pittsburgh and they are NC, so we're not close and hubbs is trying to save all his time for when the baby comes. I'm scared if something happens or goes wrong hubbs will have a complete breakdown. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> Sorry about the pains hun. I know that's no fun. I will be praying for you!
> 
> Ladies can I ask that you say a prayer for my fil? He went to the hospital yesterday with stroke symptoms and ended up having a heart attack. They had to fly him to a different hospital and today he is having open hear surgery to have a catheter put in. Please also pray for his family and my husband especially. He's scared and worried but won't really say so and to be honest I really don't know what to say. I just constantly check up on him and ask how he's doing. We live in Pittsburgh and they are NC, so we're not close and hubbs is trying to save all his time for when the baby comes. I'm scared if something happens or goes wrong hubbs will have a complete breakdown. Thanks ladies!

thank you dear!

I'm sorry to hear about your fil...I pray that God will touch his body, from the top of his head to the soles of his feet and that God will guide the doctors hands to do what they need to do doing surgery. I also pray that He brings comfort and peace to all the family.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Godsjewel

Christ Jesus is He who died, yes, rather who was raised, who is at the right hand of God, who also intercedes for us.
Romans 8:34

The silence of infertility can be deafening. You cry out time and time again with all the strength you can muster. You beg with God, plead with God, bargain with God. Yet He chooses to remain silent. You make promises. You do all you can do. If you think He expects something of you, you do it. If giving to others would help, you would give every earthly possession you have. For some unknown reason, God seems to be doing nothing on your behalf.

If you are at the point of falling apart, may I suggest a soft landing spot? As you fall, fall into the arms of God. They are strong enough to hold you and theyll catch you every single time. For you see, when you can go no further and your strength is gone, His strength becomes perfect in your weakness. And you know that terrifying stillness in the dark times? Those times when God seems a million miles away? Even though you know He can do anything, youre just so afraid He wont. Whenever I need proof that God is working in my life, all I need to do is simply turn my hand palm up and look at the inside of my wrist. 

On the insides of my wrists you can see my blood vessels as clearly as though I had no skin. Nurses love me! They never have to search long for a place to stick me. To me, these bluish tubes buried just below the surface appear stagnant. No movement. No action. To my eyes, they appear as nothing more than streaks of color on my arms. I dont feel anything. No throbbing. No pressure. They have no sound. If I didnt see them, I wouldnt know they are even there. 

But what is the reality? Life-giving blood is coursing through those veins. Every moment of my life from just weeks after my conception to even this very second, blood is and has been moving, flowing, providing life-giving nourishment to every cell that joins together to create me and it has never stopped. With every single beat of my heart, blood finds its way through the intricate highway of vessels and arteries and completes the job it was meant to do. I dont feel it. I dont have to. Just because I dont see the blood moving or feel it surging on its journey through my body, doesnt mean that its not carrying out its job to perfection. Even if I absolutely did not believe for a second that the blood was there, my heart would still pump, my cells would still receive nourishment and my body would continue to function. I could cry, fuss and adamantly declare that I know beyond a shadow of a doubt that blood is simply not flowing through my body. It wouldnt change a thing. Not even for a second. The mere fact that I am alive is proof that blood is flowing. Life is in the blood!

Are you beginning to see where Im headed? Its really a great destination! Romans 8:34 tells us that Christ, seated at the right hand of God, is interceding on our behalf. That Christ is seated at the right hand of God is significant, as being seated at the right hand of God designates a position of power. That means that right now, this instant, Christ, is busy working in power for your good. Just as you are blissfully unaware of the blood in your body flowing, working, moving through your veins, God through Christ is flowing, working and moving through the story of your life! 

You may not see Him. You may not hear Him. You dont have to! That doesnt squash His ability. You may have never been aware, but Hes been working on your life since long before your birth, and Hes working for you even now. As you read these words, Hes working. As tears stream down your face, Hes working. As your hopes rise and fall, Hes working. As you sleep at night or as you toss and turn, Hes working. As you find those few precious moments when you forget you have a problem, Hes working. He never stops working on your behalf. And He never will.


-Beth Forbus


----------



## Mattsgirl

Sarah I'm so glad things went well yesterday! I'm still praying that the 2 you need for Saturday are strong and healthy. And that Saturday goes just as smoothly. Please Lord take away our sisters pain and please help her make it through the work day without any problems. 

On a side note we found out we're having a boy!


----------



## Godsjewel

Mattsgirl said:


> Sarah I'm so glad things went well yesterday! I'm still praying that the 2 you need for Saturday are strong and healthy. And that Saturday goes just as smoothly. Please Lord take away our sisters pain and please help her make it through the work day without any problems.
> 
> On a side note we found out we're having a boy!

Thanks dear, I'm doing my best to take it easy and feel like an old woman when I walk :haha: I didn't know I was gonna feel this way after, I read that a lot of women went back to work the next day with no problems and that's why I didn't take today off. Then I read that you feel this way due to all the eggs they retrieved. I have no complaints if this ends up in a BFP :thumbup:

Yay, a boy...how wonderful! Finally we are getting some boys around here.


----------



## Godsjewel

Woohoo!!! Just got a call from the embryologist and out of the 17 eggs, 12 were fertilized. :happydance: 

This makes me super eggcited...lol! I know God played a huge part, since the clinic wanted us to do ICSI, which is were they take one sperm and place it in the egg. We didn't need it, God took care of it for us!


----------



## No Doubt

Wonderful news GJ!


----------



## Yukki2011

Godsjewel said:


> Woohoo!!! Just got a call from the embryologist and out of the 17 eggs, 12 were fertilized. :happydance:
> 
> This makes me super eggcited...lol! I know God played a huge part, since the clinic wanted us to do ICSI, which is were they take one sperm and place it in the egg. We didn't need it, God took care of it for us!


Fantastic!!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Ooooooooo!!! I'm getting excited!!!


----------



## ProfWife

Sarah, I know surgery isn't really "glamorous," but girl you look SO BEAUTIFUL!!

Wish you weren't having the pains. Praying those go away before you go back in!


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Sarah, I know surgery isn't really "glamorous," but girl you look SO BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> Wish you weren't having the pains. Praying those go away before you go back in!

You are very kind :blush:

I'm doing ok right now, I have a heating pad on my stomach which feels real nice. 

Thank you for your continued prayers :hugs:


----------



## uwa_amanda

Sarah, that is so awesome that 12 of your eggs were fertilized! :happydance: Sounds to me like it was definitely a "romantic" evening. :haha: I hope to hear soon that you are pregnant with a sticky bean! I am so excited for you.


----------



## ProfWife

I can't believe it....12!! How many will they be using for the first round?


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> I can't believe it....12!! How many will they be using for the first round?

They will be putting 2 embryos in on Saturday, I will then be PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) :thumbup:


----------



## Jett55

awww that's awesome I pray that everything goes well :)


----------



## Godsjewel

Thankfully I started to feel better last night and had good nights sleep. 

This morning as I was getting ready for work, I got this sharp, cramp like pain in my stomach that lasted a few seconds...it happened 3 times as I was getting ready and then noticed I was spotting. Of course that freaked me out, so I went online and thankfully my mind was put at ease since a lot of women have experienced the same thing. Some say it can take up to 4-5 days to fully recover, especially when you had a lot of eggs taken out.

I'm now relaxing with a heating pad on my tummy and drinking my gatorade. They want me to drink a lot of gatorade for the electrolytes and to help with the bloating.

I can't believe tomorrow I will have two embryos hanging out in my uterus and hopefully planning to stay in there for the next 9 months :happydance:


----------



## Dynamicmae

Ohhhhhhhh!!!! The excitement!!! Praying!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

I recently spoke to an employee of Walt Disney World and he explained to me a phenomenon that is sweeping Disney fans everywhere. People are literally spending hundreds of dollars on trading pins. These tiny, little treasures represent memories of special rides, exciting shows or favorite characters. The addictive aspect of this hobby is the thrill of the trade. Collectors approach one another, examine each others pins and work out trades between themselves. Disney employees are required to trade with children. In other words, any child with a trading pin can walk up to any Disney employee, pick out the pin they like, and the transfer is made. In typical Disney style, the child is convinced that the employee is thrilled beyond words to trade their bright, shiny new pin for the childs old, worn out, cheap pin. The child proudly attaches their new treasure to their lanyard and scurries away, hoping everyone else in the park will notice their newest find.

Somebody at Disney came up with a great idea, right? Trading something you dont want any longer for something more valuable that youd rather have. Someone must have really earned their Mouseketeer ears for that one! Right?

It is a great idea, but it didnt originate at the Magic Kingdom. No, God came up with this idea centuries ago. Travel back in time with me and lets sit at the feet of the prophet, Isaiah, as he becomes a mouthpiece for the Almighty. Listen to the words God speaks through Isaiah:

The Spirit of the Sovereign LORD is on me, 

because the LORD has anointed me 

to preach good news to the poor. 


He has sent me to bind up the brokenhearted, 

to proclaim freedom for the captives 

and release from darkness for the prisoners,

to proclaim the year of the LORD's favor
and the day of vengeance of our God, 


to comfort all who mourn,

and provide for those who grieve in Zion
to bestow on them a crown of beauty
instead of ashes,
the oil of gladness
instead of mourning,
and a garment of praise
instead of a spirit of despair.

God invites you to trade your sorrows for His joy. When you weep over the baby you never got to hold, He offers His comfort for your mourning. When your heart hurts so over the deep wounds of infertility, He offers to trade His healing for your brokenheartedness. Are you bound by the hurt of special days youve experienced without a baby, or held captive by the discomfort of facing favorite friends or relatives as their waistlines expand? He offers His freedom for your captivity. Lay down the despair that haunts you every 28 days, and wrap your heart in a garment of praise as you begin to realize that your life and your family really are in Gods hands. There could be no better place. 

As you hand over your old, worn out struggle with infertility and trade the Savior for His peace that passes understanding, youll see Him smile, thrilled beyond words to bestow such a gift on you. As you take His gift and attach it to your heart, others will see the treasure youve received in this trade. Perhaps theyll follow in your footsteps and begin to relinquish their own hurts for a treasure theyd rather have. 

Come on, friend. Its time to make a trade!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## QueenKingfish

Sarah - um, YAY! SUPER YAY, in fact! I do enjoy the attitude and mentality of PUPO for you!

AFM, I'm 7 DPO today. I had a raging headache and nausea last night before we went to dinner and today (TMI alert) my nips are ouchie - but I can't tell if that last one is my normal PMS BB soreness, or if it's different.

I'm also super emotional. I've been crying most of the morning. A friend of mine from high school lost her husband yesterday after a very brief illness that he couldn't recover from (he had a lung transplant a little over 2 years ago). They have a 4 y/o, beautiful little girl. And today is her birthday. I haven't been particularly close with her since I graduated, but every time we saw each other when I go back to my hometown, it was always awesome to hear how great her little family was doing. I've been praying for peace and comfort for her, constantly, all day. If you ladies remember, please lift her up.


----------



## Godsjewel

QueenKingfish said:


> Sarah - um, YAY! SUPER YAY, in fact! I do enjoy the attitude and mentality of PUPO for you!
> 
> AFM, I'm 7 DPO today. I had a raging headache and nausea last night before we went to dinner and today (TMI alert) my nips are ouchie - but I can't tell if that last one is my normal PMS BB soreness, or if it's different.
> 
> I'm also super emotional. I've been crying most of the morning. A friend of mine from high school lost her husband yesterday after a very brief illness that he couldn't recover from (he had a lung transplant a little over 2 years ago). They have a 4 y/o, beautiful little girl. And today is her birthday. I haven't been particularly close with her since I graduated, but every time we saw each other when I go back to my hometown, it was always awesome to hear how great her little family was doing. I've been praying for peace and comfort for her, constantly, all day. If you ladies remember, please lift her up.

wow, sounds like a lot of pregnancy symptoms going on. I sure hope this is it for you.

That is heart breaking news about your friend, especially when there are little children involved :cry: Of course, I will definitely say a pray for that family.


----------



## No Doubt

Queen, hopefully all of your symptoms mean something good! I will be in prayer for friend and her family.

Ladies please continue to keep my fil in your prayers. His surgery was rescheduled to today and they tried to go in through his groin up to his heart, but there was too much blockage, so they have to open him up on Monday. They also told him today that he has diabetes and will have to take insulin. He doesn't have insurance so they are trying to figure out how they are going to pay for his meds as well. Thank you in advance.


----------



## QueenKingfish

No Doubt said:


> Queen, hopefully all of your symptoms mean something good! I will be in prayer for friend and her family.
> 
> Ladies please continue to keep my fil in your prayers. His surgery was rescheduled to today and they tried to go in through his groin up to his heart, but there was too much blockage, so they have to open him up on Monday. They also told him today that he has diabetes and will have to take insulin. He doesn't have insurance so they are trying to figure out how they are going to pay for his meds as well. Thank you in advance.

Prayers for miraculous healing through his entire body, wisdom for the doctors and nurses, peace for your whole family and God's great provision through it all!


----------



## wristwatch24

Sarah, I am literally SHAKING with excitement for you right now! I don't know how any of us will be able to get through this TWW in one piece! I know you probably won't see this before your transfer but I am praying for you! God bless you!!!!!


----------



## beckysprayer

Today, Sarah! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Dancing with prayer in excitement for you! :hugs:

Oh, and since I'm on my phone, I just clicked like for those of you asking for prayer to let you know I'm praying. I don't like the sadness, just wanted to let you know I'm praying!


----------



## Godsjewel

Today was transfer day and thankfully I'm feeling tons better from the retrieval. Still chugging my gatorade...lol!

We went to the facility at 9:15am and they had me drink a bottle of water to fill my bladder, I guess this helps them see the uterus better. Unfortunately, they don't give you a picture of the embryos, but they did let us go look at them under the microscope, which was pretty awesome!

Out of the 12 fertilized eggs, only 2 were off good quality, so there was none left to freeze. Both were 8 celled and one was grade A and the other grade B. I was so happy that at least 2 of them were good enough to be transferred. I will just think of this as God hand picking them, that the embryologist didn't have to make the decision of which 2 embryos to put in :thumbup: 

I feel great right now, just been relaxing and taking it easy. We are getting ready to head out to dinner with my in-laws and then go to a classical concert. 

I'm so glad this day finally came and that everything worked out well. Now I just need to relax until pregnancy test time. I pray God gives me the strength to make it through each day with no worries or fear. I truly believe I WILL be pregnant!

Thanks again for all your love and support...BIG HUGS!!!


----------



## ProfWife

I've been praying for you throughout the day today! So glad that it seems to have gone smoothly. So thankful that there were just enough for what you needed...obviously God just showing off! 

I'll be excitedly waiting the update! When is official testing day since you don't have to wait for the egg to fertilize?


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> I've been praying for you throughout the day today! So glad that it seems to have gone smoothly. So thankful that there were just enough for what you needed...obviously God just showing off!
> 
> I'll be excitedly waiting the update! When is official testing day since you don't have to wait for the egg to fertilize?

For now, that will be top secret...I have to have something to surprise you all with :haha:


----------



## No Doubt

So glad the transfer went well. No fair on keeping test day a secret though...I really wanted to know too, but I'll have to patiently wait impatiently, lol. Can you tell us if you are going to wait for a beta or test at home at least?


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> So glad the transfer went well. No fair on keeping test day a secret though...I really wanted to know too, but I'll have to patiently wait impatiently, lol. Can you tell us if you are going to wait for a beta or test at home at least?

hahaha! I was never a poas addict, so I'm gonna wait for the beta.


----------



## ProfWife

I guess we'll wait with you (maybe it'll distract all of us from our own full TWW).


----------



## Praying4bump

Im so excited for you sarah!


----------



## Mattsgirl

OOOOH Sarah now I'm gonna have to check in on here 3 or 4 times a day to make sure I don't miss your news!! Prayers going out that those 2 little ones make themselves at home.


----------



## Jumik

Hi. Just dropping by from daily stalking to say that I always remember you ladies in prayer everyday even though it's a simple one liner sometimes (Lord these ladies are yours and deserve it so much, please help them). Looking froward to more big testimonies.


----------



## VGibs

Nuair a bhí riamh a théann tú agus is cuma cad is féidir leat a dhéanamh an luck na hÉireann a bheith ann in éineacht leat.

Happy St Patty's day!!!! I shall be performing at our local Scottish pub this afternoon and this morning at my church with my ceilidh band! So exciting.


----------



## Godsjewel

All Scripture is inspired by God and profitable for teaching, for reproof, for correction, for training in righteousness; so that the man of God may be adequate, equipped for every good work.
2 Timothy 3:16-17

For the word of God is living and active. Sharper than any double-edged sword, it penetrates even to dividing soul and spirit, joints and marrow; it judges the thoughts and attitudes of the heart. Hebrews 4:12

My dad was once quite sick with a nasty bout of bronchitis. He went to the emergency room where the physician prescribed antibiotics along with a couple of other medications designed to fight infection and restore his breathing. A few days passed and there was simply no improvement. He continued to have great difficulty doing anything but coughing. What could be wrong? We saw the doctor. We got the prescriptions filled. Why did he continue to be sick?

The answer is really quite simple. Yes, we saw the doctor. Yes, we got the prescriptions filled. However, we learned an amazing thing. Medicine does not make you feel better when it sits unopened on a bathroom counter. 

You see, when we filled the prescriptions, the pharmacy put the medicines in two bags. One bag got opened and the medicine was taken. The other bottles sat unopened on the bathroom counter. No matter how powerful those drugs were, no matter how much of a super pill it might have been, it would do my dad absolutely no good until he opened the bottle, swallowed the pills and let the medicine do what it was designed to do.

Sort of like your Bible, huh?

The Word of God is powerful. It is a love letter from the One who would rather die than live without us. It is our roadmap to Heaven, and the guide on how to survive the difficulties well face until we get there. Within its pages are true, mind-blowing accounts of infertile couples who finally received the long-sought gift of babies, of heart-broken parents who actually survived the death of their children. There are promises of peace, sweet sleep and healing. The truths of the Bible sound phenomenal. So why doesnt the Bible work for you?

The Bible will not work if it sits untouched like the medicine in my dads bathroom. You can go to church--just like we went to the doctor. You can go to the bookstore and buy Bibles in every version--just like we got all the prescriptions filled. However, until you ingest that precious Word, take it inside of you and it becomes a living part of you, the words on its pages will do you no good. An unopened Bible is just like an unopened bottle of medicine. 

Oh, but friend, the power contained in those words when you truly begin to take God at His word! The Word of God is so much more powerful than antibiotics, steroids or any other substance on earth. It is inspired by the God of the universe and written down for you! It will correct you when you err. It will even judge the attitudes of your heart. Thats a little scary when infertility causes us to resent others when she conceives instead of you. Thats when you turn to the Bible to teach you how to deal with your anger and not let it sit in your heart and fester. There is simply no problem you will face--not even infertility--that the Bible cannot help you with.

But you have to do more than let it sit on a shelf, or carry it around. You have to dive in. You have to believe its truth and its power. And oh, what power it holds!

Eventually, we realized my dad hadnt been taking the prescribed medicine. When he took the medicine, it did the job it was supposed to do and he got better. Fortunately, the medicine worked.

Fortunately, the Bible works too!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## ProfWife

Sarah, how are you feeling today? Bruising starting to fade yet?

I have some potentially good news. My FF chart listed me as "possibly triphasic" with implantation potentially having occurred back on Friday. I'm excited for tomorrow to test! I'll be at 12 dpo at that point. I'd normally wait until Wednesday or Thursday, but I am supposed to have a dental appointment. Som I need to know in advance.


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Sarah, how are you feeling today? Bruising starting to fade yet?
> 
> I have some potentially good news. My FF chart listed me as "possibly triphasic" with implantation potentially having occurred back on Friday. I'm excited for tomorrow to test! I'll be at 12 dpo at that point. I'd normally wait until Wednesday or Thursday, but I am supposed to have a dental appointment. Som I need to know in advance.

I'm feeling fabulous! The bruises are still there and are a constant reminder of my journey, in which I smile when I see them. I heard that it takes some women a couple of weeks to get back to normal.

Thank you for keeping me in your prayer circle, I can feel the peace more and more each day. God has his hands on my heart and I have no worries or fear of what will happen. He has always been by my side, through the good and the bad and I trust that His will be done.

Woohoo!!! I'm excited for you :hugs:


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

ProfWife said:


> I have some potentially good news. My FF chart listed me as "possibly triphasic" with implantation potentially having occurred back on Friday. I'm excited for tomorrow to test! I'll be at 12 dpo at that point. I'd normally wait until Wednesday or Thursday, but I am supposed to have a dental appointment. Som I need to know in advance.

I'm excited for you! Your chart looks promising! I'm praying for your :bfp:!


----------



## QueenKingfish

Sarah - YAYAYAY!!!! Praying those little embryos nestle in and make themselves at home! :) 

ProfWife - Hoping you get your BFP Soon! 


My symptoms are still there. Add in night sweats, hot flashes and fatigue. Still trying to be very cautiously optimistic, since the symptoms all come and go, which I know is normal, but still makes me hesitant to be excited before any confirmation. Prayed about whether or not to test this morning (10 dpo) but didn't hear anything, so held off. Maybe I really AM learning patience!

Hoping we see a huge influx of BFPs in the next few weeks here!


----------



## Godsjewel

QueenKingfish said:


> Sarah - YAYAYAY!!!! Praying those little embryos nestle in and make themselves at home! :)
> 
> ProfWife - Hoping you get your BFP Soon!
> 
> 
> My symptoms are still there. Add in night sweats, hot flashes and fatigue. Still trying to be very cautiously optimistic, since the symptoms all come and go, which I know is normal, but still makes me hesitant to be excited before any confirmation. Prayed about whether or not to test this morning (10 dpo) but didn't hear anything, so held off. Maybe I really AM learning patience!
> 
> Hoping we see a huge influx of BFPs in the next few weeks here!

Good girl! I'm glad you're waiting a bit before testing. Plus, that gives the HCG hormone more time to show up if you're pregnant :thumbup:

Yes, we definitely need to hear some good news around here...I've been praying that God would touch this thread with an abundance of blessings...maybe it's time :winkwink:


----------



## kelkel82

Sarah- that is such exciting news! I feel like it's all happening so fast even though I know it's been such a long jouney. Can't wait to hear about the outcome!
I am here at 9 weeks since last period (I feel stupid saying 9 weeks pregnant) and still no miscarriage. I had a huge event for work on Friday and I was praying God would let me wait until after that to deal with all the physical symptoms. First thing on Saturday I woke up and told the Lord I was ready to let go and I willed my body to do what it is supposed to do so I can move on. Needless to say, it hasn't worked yet. When will I learn I have absolutely no control over anything?! 
I distracted myself this weekend by researching for the trip we're taking this May to Ireland and Italy. Can't wait!


----------



## wristwatch24

Hoping to see some more BFPs this month! A lot of you have some very promising signs!!!! :)


----------



## No Doubt

Kel, I'm so sorry you're still having to go through this. But I'm glad that you have a wonderful trip coming up to occupy yourself with. Sound like fun!

Queen and Pro, things look and sound positive for you both! Praying this is your bfp coming!

GJ, glad you are still feeling well with the meds and everything. Praying come test time...whenever that is, seeing how it's a secret...there is a beautiful bfp waiting for you!

AFM, my fil is still in the hospital waiting. They tried to do the surgery by going in through the groin and up to the heart, but it was too blocked so they had to cancel that option. Unfortunately they had to put on the table to see that, so he did have to be under for a little bit. After more review they found that one artery is 95% blocked and the other is 99% blocked. He is going to have to have open heart surgery, but they told him the artery that is 99% blocked they most likely won't be able to do anything with as it's basically just not even there anymore. The artery that's 95% blocked will have to have a stint put in. A panel of doctors are discussing today what the best option is to be taken and he will most likely have surgery tomorrow or Wednesday. They told him had he had that heart attack at home, he wouldn't have survived it. They also told him that he can't have another heart attack, cause he won't survive that one...period. I hope he really turns things around. He said he was going to change his diet, but when my mil was leaving the hospital he was telling her not to get rid of his sodas. Really!?!?!?! She said got rid of a bunch of stuff and replaced it with healthy things to eat and gave the soda to my bil. Please continue to keep him your prayers, and pray that he really does change his eating habits.


----------



## ProfWife

No doubt - my father has heart issues, too. I know how scary it is. Praying for strength for all of you and wisdom for him.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Queen - I'm praying that you see 2 lines, a plus, or whatever means positive when The Lord leads you to test. 

Kelley - I'm sorry you are still waiting. I'm praying for you. How long will you be in Ireland and Italy? Sounds like a wonderful trip in the making!

No Doubt - I'm praying for your family. May God bless your fil with a successful procedure and speedy recovery!


I have Psalm 56:3 on my heart to share from the God's Word translation...
Even when I am afraid, I still trust You.

When you know that The Lord is leading you, do not let the enemy talk you out of moving forward. Even if you are afraid, trust in God and go forth doing the Lord's will and work!


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> Sarah- that is such exciting news! I feel like it's all happening so fast even though I know it's been such a long jouney. Can't wait to hear about the outcome!
> I am here at 9 weeks since last period (I feel stupid saying 9 weeks pregnant) and still no miscarriage. I had a huge event for work on Friday and I was praying God would let me wait until after that to deal with all the physical symptoms. First thing on Saturday I woke up and told the Lord I was ready to let go and I willed my body to do what it is supposed to do so I can move on. Needless to say, it hasn't worked yet. When will I learn I have absolutely no control over anything?!
> I distracted myself this weekend by researching for the trip we're taking this May to Ireland and Italy. Can't wait!

Hi sweetheart :hugs:

I'm sorry this is taking awhile for you to go through this process, I pray that God continues to strengthen you day by day.

Wow, Ireland and Italy...you lucky girl! It's so funny, Taylor was telling me the other day that she wants to go to Ireland...lol! I would love to go to Europe someday, my old supervisor went there on her honeymoon and she said she had the best time.


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> Kel, I'm so sorry you're still having to go through this. But I'm glad that you have a wonderful trip coming up to occupy yourself with. Sound like fun!
> 
> Queen and Pro, things look and sound positive for you both! Praying this is your bfp coming!
> 
> GJ, glad you are still feeling well with the meds and everything. Praying come test time...whenever that is, seeing how it's a secret...there is a beautiful bfp waiting for you!
> 
> AFM, my fil is still in the hospital waiting. They tried to do the surgery by going in through the groin and up to the heart, but it was too blocked so they had to cancel that option. Unfortunately they had to put on the table to see that, so he did have to be under for a little bit. After more review they found that one artery is 95% blocked and the other is 99% blocked. He is going to have to have open heart surgery, but they told him the artery that is 99% blocked they most likely won't be able to do anything with as it's basically just not even there anymore. The artery that's 95% blocked will have to have a stint put in. A panel of doctors are discussing today what the best option is to be taken and he will most likely have surgery tomorrow or Wednesday. They told him had he had that heart attack at home, he wouldn't have survived it. They also told him that he can't have another heart attack, cause he won't survive that one...period. I hope he really turns things around. He said he was going to change his diet, but when my mil was leaving the hospital he was telling her not to get rid of his sodas. Really!?!?!?! She said got rid of a bunch of stuff and replaced it with healthy things to eat and gave the soda to my bil. Please continue to keep him your prayers, and pray that he really does change his eating habits.

After reading this, all I could think about is how God can totally turn this situation around. 

That's great that your MIL got rid of all the junk, he needs to know that you all love him and want him to have many more years here on earth and by changing his eating habits is the best way to do that. Plus he needs to change so he can be around for his grandchildren :thumbup:

I will continue to pray for him and your family.


----------



## Godsjewel

Did you ever see the amazing, yet gut-wrenching movie, The Passion of the Christ? If you did, Im sure you wont soon forget it. What an incredible way to make the story of Christs sacrifice for us come alive. 

An interesting thing happened not too long after my family watched the movie. My sister and niece were watching a movie on television when my niece nonchalantly said Look Mom. Theres Jesus. My sister was totally confused. All she saw on the screen was some greasy-headed guy playing a murderer. My niece went on to explain that the dirty, sleazy murderer was actually Jim Caveziel, the actor who so beautifully played Jesus in The Passion of the Christ. The difference was the absence of the prosthetic nose, the colored contacts and the aramaic dialog. She just couldnt see Jesus in him.

Do you realize you are under surveillance? Hopefully youre not under investigation by the FBI or CIA, but you are being watched. People around you are watching. They are watching your life. What do they see?

Infertility is a struggle unlike no other. It affects every aspect of your life--your finances, your sex life, your marriage, your relationship with friends and family, your relationship with Jesus. There is no part of your life it does not touch. People around you watch to see how you handle a crisis. Some watch so they will know how to help.  Some watch so they will know how to criticize. My question is this: Will they see Jesus in you?

Will they see unwavering reliance in God the Father? Will they see you telling others the way to Heaven? Will they see faith in storms? 

If so, theyll surely see Jesus in you.

But will they see gallons of tears and times of weeping? Will they see you pleading with God to make the hurt go away? Will they see you in agony? 

If so, theyll surely see Jesus in you in these times as well.

Dont be afraid of tears and emotions. You are not failing God or showing a lack of faith if you hurt. Faith and feelings are two very different things, and Jesus was full of both. 

Be aware that others will watch how you maintain your faith in God in the midst of this very difficult trial. You may never know it, but you may be the reason another infertile woman realizes she really can survive this time with her faith intact. This doesnt mean that you never have moments of fear, times of frustration, or days when you simply refuse to go to another baby shower. However, when you somehow hold on to faith, even when you simply cannot see Gods hand in the design of this season of your life, God can--and will--use you and your struggle with infertility to reach others for the Kingdom of Heaven. 

How will they see Jesus in you?

-Beth Forbus


----------



## QueenKingfish

Kelley - I am SO sorry you're still going through the waiting. You remain in my prayers! How exciting that you have a trip you can focus on! 

No Doubt - Thanks for the update. What a blessing for your FIL to have such a supportive family going through all of this. 


Had to have DH pray with me this morning before he left for work. I'm fairly sure AF is showing up - I spotted a bit. I know my mom spotted with me, but I'm trying not to hold onto hope, if I need to be moving on to the next cycle. I really am trying to rejoice today, but it's a trial. I forced myself to get out of bed and do some work and am REALLY trying to will myself into the bathroom to color my hair and shower. 

I had a friend (who seems to get pregnant when her husband merely looks at her) once tell me, "Why be sad? You haven't lost anything." I wanted to yell at her that I've lost another month with our child, the feeling of excitement in seeing 2 pink lines, and the list goes on. I feel like the enemy puts that in my head every month to make me angry, and boy, does it work. The movie, "Facing the Giants" is ringing in my head again, where the wife is explaining the sting of infertility to her partner by asking, "How can I miss someone so much, who I've never met?" 

In the name of Jesus Christ, I banish the spirits of fear, doubt and anger from myself and all of my sisters here, whether their needs have been spoken or not! You have no place here and you are not to return! Father, I pray you protect all of our hearts, send your spirit of comfort, love and fill the empty parts of our hearts, longing for our babies with YOU! We love you and praise you for everything you have blessed us with, especially the gift of community and sisterhood. We praise you, for you are SO worthy, God. In the name of your Precious Son, Amen.


----------



## No Doubt

^^amen!!


----------



## kelkel82

Thanks for all the support, ladies. Finally called my doctor's office yesterday and am hoping for a call back today. 
We'll be gone for 2 weeks total, leaving on May 2nd. We go to Dublin for the first few days, then Rome, Florence and Venice. It's my dream trip! My husband planned it for my 30th (in Dec) as a surprise. I was ecstatic! We were set to leave in Jan but my husband got hurt playing basketball and required knee surgery right away. Our trip was canceled! We rebooked for May and I'm thrilled the weather will be better than if wethe had gonea in Jan. When we return we'll try another IUI.
Another tidbit I haven't shared yet... this weekend my husband has his 3rd interview for a job in southern Ca, where we're both from. If we gets it, he would move immediately after returning from Europe and I would stay for a while until my boss can hire my replacement. I've already started researching fertility docs in San Diego just in case. 
So many changes on the horizon!


----------



## Godsjewel

I don't remember if I've told you ladies before, but my husband is very quiet when it comes to talking about ttc and potentially becoming pregnant. He doesn't say much because he feels that if he does, he will get my hopes up even more and doesn't want me to be hurt if the results are negative.

Yesterday morning I opened up my email at work and this is what he wrote me...

I am up working and listening to Andre Reiu.... The music is stunning! It is Beautiful and calming! It is humbling, honest and sweet. Its amazing that Music, Great Music can encompass all these amazing qualities. You feel its power and its romance, you experience the waves of emotion while having it draw out of you all of your experiences and wonderful memories. 

You are this music to me. Just being with you everyday brings all these things out of me. I Love You with all my being and want nothing more than to make you happy. I pray that God allows our family to grow this year. I cant wait to take our future children to see and hear such amazing music. But also I cant wait to allow our home to show our children the amazing music that we make together as husband and wife. You truly bless me everyday. The joy you conjure up in my heart can only be explained my the amazing and beautiful music we heard this weekend....

Thank you for loving me that much!

Your humbled and happy Husband!

This is who we seen in concert this past Saturday (the embryos first concert..lol!) Such beautiful music!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GInf0lXsyKY


----------



## Praying4bump

Aww that is so sweet!!!


----------



## No Doubt

That is so sweet GJ! Such a romantic!


----------



## uwa_amanda

Godsjewel said:


> I don't remember if I've told you ladies before, but my husband is very quiet when it comes to talking about ttc and potentially becoming pregnant. He doesn't say much because he feels that if he does, he will get my hopes up even more and doesn't want me to be hurt if the results are negative.
> 
> Yesterday morning I opened up my email at work and this is what he wrote me...
> 
> I am up working and listening to Andre Reiu.... The music is stunning! It is Beautiful and calming! It is humbling, honest and sweet. Its amazing that Music, Great Music can encompass all these amazing qualities. You feel its power and its romance, you experience the waves of emotion while having it draw out of you all of your experiences and wonderful memories.
> 
> You are this music to me. Just being with you everyday brings all these things out of me. I Love You with all my being and want nothing more than to make you happy. I pray that God allows our family to grow this year. I cant wait to take our future children to see and hear such amazing music. But also I cant wait to allow our home to show our children the amazing music that we make together as husband and wife. You truly bless me everyday. The joy you conjure up in my heart can only be explained my the amazing and beautiful music we heard this weekend....
> 
> Thank you for loving me that much!
> 
> Your humbled and happy Husband!
> 
> This is who we seen in concert this past Saturday (the embryos first concert..lol!) Such beautiful music!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GInf0lXsyKY

Awww...Sarah you've got me all teary-eyed over here. That was so sweet! :flower:


----------



## beckysprayer

Can you girls pray for my little one? I went for a walk outside and lost my footing and fell on my hands and knees. My stomach and back never hit the ground, only a skinned knee and no bruising from the fall, so I'm sure my baby is okay but I am nervous anyway. :cry: So clumsy!


----------



## No Doubt

You got it beck! I'm sure your lo is fine, but I understand. Lord please cover that precious baby!


----------



## Godsjewel

beckysprayer said:


> Can you girls pray for my little one? I went for a walk outside and lost my footing and fell on my hands and knees. My stomach and back never hit the ground, only a skinned knee and no bruising from the fall, so I'm sure my baby is okay but I am nervous anyway. :cry: So clumsy!

Here is some info I found for you to ease your mind...

" I fell when pregnant, will that hurt the baby? 

If you fall when you are pregnant, the amniotic sac which contains fluid will act as a protective barrier for your baby. To truly hurt your baby in a fall, you would have to have been severely injured in the fall yourself. "

"Your baby is pretty cushioned in there so your average spill shouldn't do anything except embarrass you (again, all preparation for having a child). Not until you get into the major wipeouts or if weird stuff (like spotting or cramping) should there be any cause for alarm."

"There are many more pregnant women who fall down and go on to deliver a full term baby than who suffer from a serious injury or miscarriage. The baby is very safe within the womb. The skin and muscles of the mother, along with the uterus and amniotic sac full of fluid all serve to act as a big cushion protecting the unborn baby from any possible harm that could occur from a pregnant woman falling. It would take a severe blow to the belly to cause the amniotic sac to break."

Hope this helps :winkwink:


----------



## Godsjewel

A few years ago, my mother had a small stroke. We thank God that there were no lasting effects, but for a time we were quite scared. The tiny clot causing the stroke was so small that the doctors could not even see it, but the temporary damage it caused was apparent to everyone. While the blood flow to her brain was blocked, her body ceased to function as it should. Her speech was garbled, her body was in great pain, and she was terribly confused. She would attempt to tell us what she needed, but her words sounded like they were spoken in a foreign language, and we simply could not communicate with her. Perhaps the most disturbing to us was that during her stroke, my mother did not know who her family members were. She did not know she loved us and she did not know that we loved her. 

Have you noticed a time that it seems none of your prayers were being answered? You pray every day for a baby. You plead with God to place life in your womb, yet month after month passes with no positive pregnancy test. Youve wondered if God has even heard your cries. Perhaps youve had a stroke in your prayer life. 

Did you know that sin is to your prayer life what that blood clot was to my mothers physical life? I am not saying that infertility is punishment for sin. There are several passages of Scripture that show infertile couples that God refers to as blameless or upright. However, if there is sin in your heart, God is simply not able to hear your cries for a baby. Its not that He isnt able to give you a baby. Its not that He has stopped loving you. If there is sin in your heart, God cannot hear your cries. Cant you see why God hates sin so much? Sin causes a separation between God and you, the child He loves so very much. Read the passage of Scripture found in Isaiah 59:1-2:

Behold, the LORDs hand is not so short that it cannot save; Nor is His ear so dull that it cannot hear. But your iniquities have made a separation between you and your God, and your sins have hidden His face from you so that He does not hear.

Just as my mothers body was affected by the clot in her brain, your prayer life can be affected by sin in your heart. It doesnt have to be huge, obvious sin. It may be a grudge you hold against someone that only God sees. Whatever the case may be, if there is sin there, your communication with the Father is affected. My mother couldnt talk to us because of the clot restricting blood flow to her brain. We couldnt tell what she was saying to us, and she couldnt understand what we were trying to say to her. If sin is causing a separation between you and God, He cannot hear your cries for help and you wont be able to communicate with Him. You may even find yourself wondering if you will still love and serve God, or even doubting the undeniable fact that He loves you. 

No matter the condition of your heart, one thing remains. God loves you and desires an intimate relationship with you. Even if sin has caused your communication with your Father to be affected, realize that God is unwilling to leave things this way. Go with me to 2 Chronicles 7:14-15:

If my people, who are called by my name, will humble themselves and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, then will I hear from heaven and will forgive their sin and will heal their land. Now my eyes will be open and my ears attentive to the prayers offered in this place. 2 Chronicles 7:14-15

God is faithful, even if we are unfaithful. He forgives sin and opens the lines of communication again. Seek Gods face today. Call on His Name. If there is sin in your heart, why not ask forgiveness and open the lines of communication with Him again today.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## No Doubt

I don't mean to be a debbie downer, I have another update on my fil. The group of surgeons finally had a chance to meet after running several more tests and all of the surgeons thought trying to do a double bypass was too risky. They said even if the bypass was a success, he'd have to another one in 6 years. So his cardiologist got pulled in and it was decided that he will have an angioplasty (not sure if I'm spelling that right) but basically they will go in through the groin...again...with balloons and stints in the two arteries that are blocked. He will have to take meds for a year and go to a special clinic, change his diet and stick to a strict regiment, and reduce his stress level. The good is that he doesn't have to have open heart surgery, and they said he could go back to work in a couple weeks, although I don't think he should, but they said if his work is too stressful, he'll have to find something else or not work. The bad side is that this surgery is very risky. They said only two doctors in hospital know how to do it and his cardiologist just happens to be one. That has to be the hand of God working. As always ladies I thank you for prayers!


----------



## VGibs

Godsjewel said:


> I don't remember if I've told you ladies before, but my husband is very quiet when it comes to talking about ttc and potentially becoming pregnant. He doesn't say much because he feels that if he does, he will get my hopes up even more and doesn't want me to be hurt if the results are negative.
> 
> Yesterday morning I opened up my email at work and this is what he wrote me...
> 
> I am up working and listening to Andre Reiu.... The music is stunning! It is Beautiful and calming! It is humbling, honest and sweet. Its amazing that Music, Great Music can encompass all these amazing qualities. You feel its power and its romance, you experience the waves of emotion while having it draw out of you all of your experiences and wonderful memories.
> 
> You are this music to me. Just being with you everyday brings all these things out of me. I Love You with all my being and want nothing more than to make you happy. I pray that God allows our family to grow this year. I cant wait to take our future children to see and hear such amazing music. But also I cant wait to allow our home to show our children the amazing music that we make together as husband and wife. You truly bless me everyday. The joy you conjure up in my heart can only be explained my the amazing and beautiful music we heard this weekend....
> 
> Thank you for loving me that much!
> 
> Your humbled and happy Husband!
> 
> This is who we seen in concert this past Saturday (the embryos first concert..lol!) Such beautiful music!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GInf0lXsyKY


This made me sob. My husband has been a nightmare lately. He quit smoking 3 months ago and since then has turned into another person. He is angry all the time. He hates doing anything with the family. He is always accusing me of being lazy and overreacting. He yells at the kids for no reason. A lot of the time I just want him to go away. I have been very sick for the past 2 days with a nasty stomach virus and he keeps telling me its all in my head. I had to call my dad to take me to the hospital because my husband did not believe it was as serious as it is. Now he is angry that I had to take the time off work and won't be paid for it. I'm so frustrated and fed up and finished. He refuses to see a councilor and won't talk to anyone. I spend my life walking on egg shells and crying in private. He is not the man I married.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry gibs. Maybe smoking was his way of relieving the stress and now he needs to find a different outlet. Have you tried talking to him about picking up a hobby or a sport, or something will accomplish that? Is he stressed about something in particular? I'll be in prayer.


----------



## ProfWife

My dad had a short temper when he gave up smoking. It was the outlet thing. Smoking messes with the body so incredibly much. I will be praying that God reveals this to him and allows your marriage to grow stronger.


AFM, well, on Tuesday I thought I had a positive test...colored band, very faint. Yesterday it was negative and my temperature dropped .3 degrees this morning. So, I'm pretty sure that if I was pregnant it was a chemical and I should get AF as scheduled. I'm sad, but hopeful that this is a taste of things to come and that I will have two beautiful dark lines to talk about soon.


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> This made me sob. My husband has been a nightmare lately. He quit smoking 3 months ago and since then has turned into another person. He is angry all the time. He hates doing anything with the family. He is always accusing me of being lazy and overreacting. He yells at the kids for no reason. A lot of the time I just want him to go away. I have been very sick for the past 2 days with a nasty stomach virus and he keeps telling me its all in my head. I had to call my dad to take me to the hospital because my husband did not believe it was as serious as it is. Now he is angry that I had to take the time off work and won't be paid for it. I'm so frustrated and fed up and finished. He refuses to see a councilor and won't talk to anyone. I spend my life walking on egg shells and crying in private. He is not the man I married.

I'm so sorry my dear. I agree with the others ladies that have posted and I'm sure its got to be very hard to deal with but I'm glad he has taken the step to quit smoking, I've heard it's a hard addiction to kick. 

Please remember that his mood swings aren't actually about you. No matter what hurtful things that he says or does when he's moody, you have to put up a barrier and remember that its not true, and its not your fault. You have to adapt yourself mentally in order to be able to handle this and I know God will give you the strength to do so.

I will be praying for you and your family :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> AFM, well, on Tuesday I thought I had a positive test...colored band, very faint. Yesterday it was negative and my temperature dropped .3 degrees this morning. So, I'm pretty sure that if I was pregnant it was a chemical and I should get AF as scheduled. I'm sad, but hopeful that this is a taste of things to come and that I will have two beautiful dark lines to talk about soon.

:hugs:Sorry hun. Your positive outlook is refreshing and just know that God has nothing but good in store for you.


----------



## No Doubt

Pro, sorry about the bfn, but you have a very positive outlook. I hope you are right will have two beautiful lines to talk about soon!


----------



## Godsjewel

The other night I was laying in bed with multiple things running through my mind and I was thinking how it's not fair that AF symptoms mimic pregnancy symptoms. 

I thought it would be funny to see what you would like the symptom to be that would tell you that you're pregnant. 

I'll start...

I think it would be cool if your toe nails turned purple or whatever your favorite color is, that way it can be hidden with nail polish or socks if you don't want anyone to know. :haha:

What would you like your symptom to be?


----------



## ProfWife

I love that concept!

Hmm...how about something funny...perhaps a craving for only baby named foods (baby corn, baby back ribs, etc.) so you'd have to figure it out?


----------



## PrincessBree

Ok me next~id love it to be like uncontrollable fits of laughter like belly laughter where tears roll down your face and your stomach aches :D Take the test and voila....pregnant lol xx 

I actually started to laugh as i wrote this ....if only it were that easy!!!lool xx


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> I don't mean to be a debbie downer, I have another update on my fil. The group of surgeons finally had a chance to meet after running several more tests and all of the surgeons thought trying to do a double bypass was too risky. They said even if the bypass was a success, he'd have to another one in 6 years. So his cardiologist got pulled in and it was decided that he will have an angioplasty (not sure if I'm spelling that right) but basically they will go in through the groin...again...with balloons and stints in the two arteries that are blocked. He will have to take meds for a year and go to a special clinic, change his diet and stick to a strict regiment, and reduce his stress level. The good is that he doesn't have to have open heart surgery, and they said he could go back to work in a couple weeks, although I don't think he should, but they said if his work is too stressful, he'll have to find something else or not work. The bad side is that this surgery is very risky. They said only two doctors in hospital know how to do it and his cardiologist just happens to be one. That has to be the hand of God working. As always ladies I thank you for prayers!

Thank you for keeping us updated. He is still in my prayers and I look forward to hearing a praise report soon :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

I'm trying to think of a good preggo symptom, but for some reason am having a hard time. I suck at this, lol. Oh, I got it, what if it was something that only our hubbs could see, like a reflection in our eyes or our eyes a different color only to him.


----------



## ProfWife

LOL - How about the HUSBAND gets the symptoms ;-) That's how we'd know it's not just AF/PMS!


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> LOL - How about the HUSBAND gets the symptoms ;-) That's how we'd know it's not just AF/PMS!

Oh yeah....I love that idea:haha:


----------



## VGibs

ProfWife said:


> LOL - How about the HUSBAND gets the symptoms ;-) That's how we'd know it's not just AF/PMS!

LOVE THIS IDEA!!!!!!!!!! All the bloating and morning sickness and constipation and back ache...Oh baby that'd be good.


----------



## ProfWife

I just told my husband...he said if there was anything he could do to take the pressure off me during this wait he would do it. Love him! :-D


----------



## QueenKingfish

No Doubt said:


> I don't mean to be a debbie downer, I have another update on my fil. The group of surgeons finally had a chance to meet after running several more tests and all of the surgeons thought trying to do a double bypass was too risky. They said even if the bypass was a success, he'd have to another one in 6 years. So his cardiologist got pulled in and it was decided that he will have an angioplasty (not sure if I'm spelling that right) but basically they will go in through the groin...again...with balloons and stints in the two arteries that are blocked. He will have to take meds for a year and go to a special clinic, change his diet and stick to a strict regiment, and reduce his stress level. The good is that he doesn't have to have open heart surgery, and they said he could go back to work in a couple weeks, although I don't think he should, but they said if his work is too stressful, he'll have to find something else or not work. The bad side is that this surgery is very risky. They said only two doctors in hospital know how to do it and his cardiologist just happens to be one. That has to be the hand of God working. As always ladies I thank you for prayers!

The angioplasty, while still risky (as ANY surgery is), is MUCH less invasive than an open-heart procedure and may just be the answer to all of our prayers. It sounds a lot like what happened with my (step)Dad, who has made a full recovery (not even on HBP meds!). With him being part of what sounds like a cardiac rehab program, if he sticks with it, the outcome can be much better than with the "slicing and dicing". I will be praying for that!!!


----------



## QueenKingfish

Ooh! I would have to say something completely unrelated to AF/PMS... I'd want my belly button to turn purple or something - so it wouldn't show to everyone, but DH and I would know and be able to giggle at it. :) 

AF update: Boy is my uterus angry that there's no baby in her! haha I'm feeling much better than I was on Tuesday. Yesterday my mom and stepdad came through town on their way home from Seattle (post-cancer check-up for mama - all clear still! PTL!) and we got to visit for a little bit. Then, I dropped DH off at baseball practice and went shopping - got a FAB dress for Resurrection/Easter Sunday (a size smaller than I thought I'd have to get) and resisted ALL other purchases! I'm very proud of that last part, because there was a PERFECT blue handbag to match my new dress (WAY out of my budget) that was REALLY hard to leave at the store, not knowing if she'd go to a good home. ;) 

Yesterday, DH went to the next county to take a Sergeant's exam with another trooper who is going through infertility. He came home and started asking questions about different procedures the other couple has gone through. He was really surprised about all of the different steps and options there are. The only thing we've ever really talked about are the treatment options I'm going with right now, so I think his eyes have been opened to everything others have had to do and why I need a little reassurance from time-to-time.


----------



## Godsjewel

Godsjewel said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_vMXx6O7bM
> 
> Be encouraged today that God has not forgotten you and what He has promised will come to pass.

I posted this back in August, it's so good that I wanted to post it again.


----------



## Godsjewel

Yesterday, as I was tucking myself in bed, I heard a knock on my door. Taylor opened the door slowly and then walked towards the side of my bed. She was bawling her eyes out and couldnt speak a word. My husband followed in behind her and said that Taylor has something she wants to tell me. Im lying there staring at her asking her over and over whats wrong and why is she crying. I told her to spin around 3 times, touch the ground and hop on one foot, she did it and laughedI was trying to get her to calm down so she could speak. 

Here is what she said.

I was on the computer and listening to K-Love (a Christian music station) and when the music stopped, a lady was talking about how she couldnt have a baby for 3 years, so she adopted a little boy and now shes pregnant. (Tay starts crying again) That made me think of you and how you feel because you want a baby really bad. I was going to tell you earlier, after we said our bedtime prayer, but I didnt want to make you sad. After you went to bed I started to feel like I was going to cry, so I went and told dad what happened and he said I should come and tell you.

How precious is that?!?

I told her that I dont know the reason why things happen or why our family hasnt been blessed with a little one yet, but I do know God has a good plan for our family and His timing is perfect. I also told her that its good to hear stories like that because it builds our faith and that God still does miracles and He isnt a respecter of persons, so what He did for that woman, He can do for me. Then we prayed together asking God to touch my body and provide us with a baby in His perfect timing and also for all the ladies on the thread. She knows about BnB, that I talk to ladies on the computer from all over that are praying and believing God for a baby.

After we prayed, I thought to myselfLord please let this IVF cycle work, not only for me, but for Taylor. I want her to be able to experience this miracle and know that God really does answer prayers.

Im still doing really well in this waiting time and I know its because Im covered in prayers from you all. I cant thank you enough for you love and support and pray that I can continue to be encouragement through whatever this journeys outcome may be.


----------



## No Doubt

Oh, goodness...that just made me well up. What a precious little girl. God is still in the miracle business for sure!

Lord, I just pray that you would bless this family. Bless them collectively and individually from the tops of their heads to the soles of their feet. Lord be in the midst of them and provide all of their needs, may it be physically, mentally, emotionally, or spritually as only you know how to do. And we will continue to bless your name and give you praise, in Jesus miraculous name. Amen!


----------



## No Doubt

They just started on my fil's surgery about a half hour ago. They are concerned that there is too much blockage to get through, but with this being the only option they are going to try it. I'm more nervous than I thought I would be. I know that God is working there in the OR. Lord I lift him up to you. I will update when the surgery is over. Thanks again ladies!


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> They just started on my fil's surgery about a half hour ago. They are concerned that there is too much blockage to get through, but with this being the only option they are going to try it. I'm more nervous than I thought I would be. I know that God is working there in the OR. Lord I lift him up to you. I will update when the surgery is over. Thanks again ladies!

Looking forward to a good report!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Sarah - That made me cry. Taylor is such a blessing! 

No Doubt - Praying for your FIL and for you!


----------



## No Doubt

My fil is out of surgery. They were able to put a stint a one artery that was 95% blocked, but couldn't do anything with the artery that was 99% blocked. The doctor was able to find two small arteries to work with so did what he's calling a mini bypass. He has to go on two additional meds though to help keep the blood flowing through like it should. I'm just glad that is all over with now and he's resting. My mil said when the doctor told her she just started crying. She was saying that she was calm, but I could hear it in her voice that she was trying to deal with it. But at least now she has had that emotional relief and can breath easier. She said when he woke up he was asking about food...of course. But she said she's not gonna have that problem with him. She said he's gonna eat what she cooks and that's it, lol. Gotta do what you gotta do I guess. But thank you ladies so much for all of your prayers. I really appreciate it and I know my inlaws and hubbs do as well. Now to just keep him on the straight and narrow with his diet!


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> My fil is out of surgery. They were able to put a stint a one artery that was 95% blocked, but couldn't do anything with the artery that was 99% blocked. The doctor was able to find two small arteries to work with so did what he's calling a mini bypass. He has to go on two additional meds though to help keep the blood flowing through like it should. I'm just glad that is all over with now and he's resting. My mil said when the doctor told her she just started crying. She was saying that she was calm, but I could hear it in her voice that she was trying to deal with it. But at least now she has had that emotional relief and can breath easier. She said when he woke up he was asking about food...of course. But she said she's not gonna have that problem with him. She said he's gonna eat what she cooks and that's it, lol. Gotta do what you gotta do I guess. But thank you ladies so much for all of your prayers. I really appreciate it and I know my inlaws and hubbs do as well. Now to just keep him on the straight and narrow with his diet!

Thank you Jesus for watching over him! 

Yes, the diet is going to be the hard part, but as long as your MIL sticks to her guns and doesn't let him slide, then I'm sure he is going to do just fine.


----------



## ProfWife

No Doubt - that is really good news! So thankful God was guiding the judgement of that doctor. Praying for a quick recovery for your fil.


----------



## PrincessBree

Nodoubt~ Thank God for the good News I have been following ur journey will remember your family in prayer x


----------



## kelkel82

Hey ladies, I was back at the doc this week because this weekend will be 10 weeks since LMP and no miscarriage signs. She prescribed cytotec which I started today. Wish me luck this weekend. I begged God to let this happen naturally but that wasn't his plan. My doctor strongly advised me against waiting any longer. My heart is numb and I just want this to be over.


----------



## VGibs

https://www.godvine.com/Celine-Dion-Surprises-the-Canadian-Tenors-and-Sings-Hallelujah-With-Them-3017.html

This song always breaks my heart and fills me with hope at the same time. I pray your heart is filled with hope that life will begin soon enough.


----------



## Praying4bump

kelkel82 said:


> Hey ladies, I was back at the doc this week because this weekend will be 10 weeks since LMP and no miscarriage signs. She prescribed cytotec which I started today. Wish me luck this weekend. I begged God to let this happen naturally but that wasn't his plan. My doctor strongly advised me against waiting any longer. My heart is numb and I just want this to be over.

Im sorry kel, im praying for you.


----------



## uwa_amanda

kelkel82 said:


> Hey ladies, I was back at the doc this week because this weekend will be 10 weeks since LMP and no miscarriage signs. She prescribed cytotec which I started today. Wish me luck this weekend. I begged God to let this happen naturally but that wasn't his plan. My doctor strongly advised me against waiting any longer. My heart is numb and I just want this to be over.

Hey Kelkel, I'll be praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Kelkel, I am so sorry this is dragging out so long for you. Sometimes I really hate that we just can't see whatever it is God sees. I often wish I could really have His eyes during these times.


----------



## wristwatch24

KelKel I'm so sorry for what you're going through. :( :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> Hey ladies, I was back at the doc this week because this weekend will be 10 weeks since LMP and no miscarriage signs. She prescribed cytotec which I started today. Wish me luck this weekend. I begged God to let this happen naturally but that wasn't his plan. My doctor strongly advised me against waiting any longer. My heart is numb and I just want this to be over.

I'm sorry my dear :hugs:

I pray the Lord blesses you double for your trouble.


----------



## mrembo

Hi Ladies, I would like to join you. 
I have gone through some of your posts and I really think I will be comfortable here.


----------



## No Doubt

Kel, I'm sorry things didn't work out the way you were hoping for. Praying God comforts you.

Welcome mrembo!

GJ I'm still waiting to hear some good news. I was trying to keep track of the process so I could count out the days and have an approximate idea of when we would know, but I lost track, lol.


----------



## VGibs

Happy 30 weeks NoDoubt!


----------



## Godsjewel

mrembo said:


> Hi Ladies, I would like to join you.
> I have gone through some of your posts and I really think I will be comfortable here.

Welcome :flower:

My name is Sarah and I'm so happy you joined us.

I pray you get the encouragement you need through this journey. God is good and I know He has good things in store for you.


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> GJ I'm still waiting to hear some good news. I was trying to keep track of the process so I could count out the days and have an approximate idea of when we would know, but I lost track, lol.

That made me really laugh out loud :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

There are times that infertility seems like an impossible hurdle--even for an omnipotent God. Sarah's story is an amazing testament to God's healing power and His ability to do anything. We boldly proclaim that nothing is impossible for our great God. Sarah and Bobby McCoy's family is living proof. Thank you, my sweet friend, for sharing your infertility story. Thank you for encouraging those still traveling the road of infertility, secondary infertility and even those staring down other medical impossibilities. 

Our lives changed completely with my fiancees car accident in January 1999. A man ran a red light and struck Bobby in the drivers side door. The roof of the car collapsed on Bobbys head and the end result was quadriplegia. Bobby was in graduate school at the time, preparing to be a pastor. After months of therapy we were able to keep our wedding date of June 1999. The big question that loomed before us was would we ever have children. After 7 years of marriage and the help of a fertility specialist we finally conceived and we were thrilled. We named our daughter Grace because of Gods gracious gift to us. Our infertility journey was long, but every tear and every heartache was erased when we held her in our arms. Two years later God blessed us with a baby boy and we were delighted. Before Bobbys accident it had always been our dream to have three children and so when Daniel was two we started trying to have another child. I took it for granted that this pregnancy would come easily, especially with the usual medical interventions that we had used before. However, things did not go according to my plan. I began to feel that God was purposely sabotaging our attempts to get pregnant. Everything that could go wrong, did go wrong. Six failed IUIs, a rapidly worsening sperm count that finally went down to nothing, having to be removed from Clomid because of a terrible side effect. The list goes on. Deep down I wasnt mad at the doctor, I didnt blame the meds, I was just angry with God for not giving me what I wanted. All my friends were getting pregnant with ease and one of my closest friends actually got pregnant by accident. I hated hearing people talk about how easy it was to get pregnant and I wondered why God was making it so hard for us. Inwardly I was becoming bitter and I knew I needed support and encouragement that was Biblical. That is how I found Sarahs Laughter. I decided to do the Bible study on infertility and each chapter helped me to work through yet another aspect of infertility that was tearing me apart: jealousy, anger, tears, bitterness. I avoided the last chapter because it was called Laying it all Down. I knew what that meant and there was no way I was ready to do it, but I finally worked through the last chapter thinking that then God would miraculously give me what I wanted. It didnt work that way. Finally we reached a point where we couldnt spend any more money on infertility. My husbands accessible van is 10 years old and we knew that we needed to be saving towards a new one. I concluded that I would have to let my dream of having another child die. I decided that God wanted us to just have two children.

I continued to lead a support group at our church for pregnant women and moms of babies and it was extremely hard to hear them talk about what I most wanted. As a pastors wife it wasnt an option to skip a baby shower and I went to lots of them. I struggled with bitterness when I attended a shower for an unwed teenage mother. I also had a big brother shirt that I had bought for my son back when started trying to get pregnant again and it hung in the closet unworn. It was a reminder of what would never be. I knew I should just give the shirt away, but I would have rather died than give it to a pregnant friend. I tried to move on and I prayed that God would just help me to be content. I even talked to my children who had been praying for a baby for over a year and explained that sometimes God says no and we felt like this was a no. My daughter (who is 5) continued to pray at every single meal and at bedtime that God would give us a baby. I felt sorry for her because I just knew that God wasnt going to be answering that prayer.

I was wallowing in my bitterness when everything changed on April 26, 2012 and not for the better. I was sitting at the table with my kids at breakfast and I took a deep breath. Suddenly my entire back was filled with excruciating pain. Over the next several days we tried to figure out what was wrong as the pain worsened. After a CAT scan, two MRIs, a myleogram and a spinal tap they determined that I had sustained a spontaneous tear in my spinal column. All the spinal fluid was leaking out and it was causing my brain to sag in to my spinal cavity. The pain was the worst I have ever experienced. While the doctors tried to figure out the best way to treat me I was ordered to lay on my back and do nothing else. The pain kept me awake at night and lack of sleep made me emotional and hopeless. Worst of all I couldnt take care of my children or play with them. I normally do all of my husbands medical care and I could do none of it. I could do nothing but lay in bed and read. I couldnt understand why God would do this to me. I even commented to my husband I would never put one of my children through this! Im a child of God, why is He putting me through so much pain? That same day I had downloaded a free Kindle book called Hope Being Gone. The title resonated with me and God began to speak to me through my pain and He used a quote from the book to impact my heart. Our earthly father values our comfort; our heavenly Father values faith. Our earthly father values happiness; our heavenly Father values holiness. Our earthly father values the blessings of time; our heavenly Father values the blessings of eternity. That is why Paul wrote, I consider that our present sufferings are not worth comparing with the glory that will be revealed in us (Romans 8:18).

God used the spinal fluid leak to bring me to my knees, to humble me. Yes, He had to hurt me to bring me to a place where I would really listen to Him and finally, truly lay it all down. Before my focus was on not being able to have another baby, but God used this trial to show me how much I had to be thankful for. Every day that I woke up pain free was a blessing. A good nights sleep was something I no longer took for granted. The things I had complained about before (endless laundry, messes to clean up) I now viewed as a special privilege. For over a month I was unable to take care of my children and I realized how I had neglected to appreciate the wonderful gifts God had given me. I was so focused on what I didnt have. At that point my heart was truly surrendered to Gods will for our family size. I took all the baby stuff I had been saving and took it out to the garage to sell it. I decided to give the big brother shirt to my friend who had gotten pregnant by accident. That was when I knew I had really laid it all down. As we moved on with our lives, my daughter continued to pray for a baby. As I listened to her prayers of faith I was convicted of my own lack of faith, but just continued to rest in Gods plan for our family of 4. Two months after my spinal fluid leak we found out that I was pregnant! It truly was a miracle orchestrated by God. There was no medical intervention; I was not taking any fertility drugs. What an amazing thing to tell our daughter how God had answered her prayers. Her response was Praise the Lord! God has given us a baby! Now there is not a day that goes by that she doesnt pray and thank God for giving our family a baby. Baby Andrew made his grand arrival on March 15, 2013. I so look forward to the day when I can tell him the story of how God worked His perfect plan to bring him into our family and how God used infertility to teach his mommy a lot more about God and His ways.

During this infertility journey God has used several Christian song lyrics with great spiritual depth that helped me to keep my eyes on Jesus. I memorized the words and God would bring them to my mind when I most needed the encouragement. I want to conclude with a verse from a song that has meant much to me. You can listen to the entire song at this link.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FntU4p50t8g

To the Praise of His Glorious Grace
Providentially ruling all things
To conform to the end He designed,
He mysteriously governs and brings
His eternal, wise plans into time.
He works out every step, every trace,
To the praise of His glorious grace.

May this story of my infertility journey bring praise to His glorious grace!


----------



## Godsjewel

I&#8217;ve been feeling really good lately, very calm, peaceful and no symptoms...until this morning. I woke up to use the bathroom, before heading to work, I noticed I some brown spotting. To be completely honest, my heart dropped. I always get brown spotting before my period starts. Through this journey I feel like the Lord keeps asking me, &#8220;Do you trust me?&#8221; and I reply, &#8220;I trust you Lord&#8221;. This time it was a little hard to say. I guess the past cycles that ended in BFNs all rushed to mind, especially with the first symptom being the brown spotting. 

Besides that, I'm now starting to feel crampy, like AF is on her way.

I've been very hopefully through it all and that kinda hit me hard today :cry: I'm needing some extra prayer, feeling a little down.


----------



## No Doubt

Lord I pray that you give my sister strength today and allow her to remember no matter the outcome that you are in control and do not make mistakes. I pray that she be encouraged today Lord and that no matter what her mind is thinking that she follow her heart and trust in you completely and whole heartedly. Remove any negative thoughts or feelings that come her way for they are not of you. I pray that today she walks on sunshine. Brighten yet spirits and renew and increase her faith in you Lord. Amen!

We are all here for you GJ!


----------



## PrincessBree

Kelk~ thinking of & praying for you hun I have a friend who went thru similar i cant imagine how difficult this must be for you and dh ~ sending you Big hugz xx 

GodsJewel ~ hunni I am so sorry your feeling dwn I will be praying for you we all Really want this to work dont ever give up God has heard your prayers we all dont know the in's & out's but we do know that in the end you WILL have a baby x lots of hugz sis and love too Xxx 

Mrembo~Welcome hun xx this is a beautiful welcoming groupp of praying ladies May God Grant you the desires of your heart xx


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

1 John 5:14 And this is the confidence that we have toward Him, that if we ask anything according to His will He hears us.

Sarah I'm praying for you sis! Be encouraged in knowing that your sisters in Christ across the globe are praying for you! God hears our prayers and I know that He will restore your joy and peace. :hugs:


----------



## Praying4bump

Im praying for you sarah.


----------



## Yukki2011

Godsjewel said:


> Ive been feeling really good lately, very calm, peaceful and no symptoms...until this morning. I woke up to use the bathroom, before heading to work, I noticed I some brown spotting. To be completely honest, my heart dropped. I always get brown spotting before my period starts. Through this journey I feel like the Lord keeps asking me, Do you trust me? and I reply, I trust you Lord. This time it was a little hard to say. I guess the past cycles that ended in BFNs all rushed to mind, especially with the first symptom being the brown spotting.
> 
> Besides that, I'm now starting to feel crampy, like AF is on her way.
> 
> I've been very hopefully through it all and that kinda hit me hard today :cry: I'm needing some extra prayer, feeling a little down.

:hugs: I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Godsjewel

Thank you ladies, you're the best!

I'm happy to say that I'm feeling so much better now. I know deep down inside that God hasn't brought me here to just let me down. God is good and no matter what the outcome may be, I've been so blessed to have this opportunity available to me and to be able to share my testimony with a lot of the workers at the IVF clinic.

We will see what happens :flower:


----------



## uwa_amanda

I'm praying for you Sarah! :hugs:


----------



## Dynamicmae

Praying NONSTOP!!!


----------



## ProfWife

Praying for you, dear Sara. Hopefully it was just some implantation bleeding and nothing more.


----------



## HisGrace

You're in my prayers Sarah. All things work together for the good... :hugs:


----------



## Jett55

*Romans 8:32*

He who did not spare his own Son, but gave him up for us allhow will he not also, along with him, graciously give us all things?


I was really down this weekend when af showed up saturday night I've asked God why cried begged pleaded and was soo down not even sunday service cheered me up or made me feel better. But I went to a Monday night bible study & my pastor shared this scripture (Rom. 8:32) And I really felt like it was for me personally. God wants to give us all good things. When we start to doubt God our faith decreases but our faith in God is still there but we have to renew our minds daily with the word to the point where we fully trust God. In Him we have all things we don't have to beg and ask God all we have to do is speak it out & believe it's already been done. It was then I knew God's going to give us a child there's no need to beg and pray about it all I have to do is trust Him that he is control knows what he's doing and it'll happen in is perfect timing. According to this scripture He graciously gives us ALL good things not some but All. God doesn't give us bad things. All we have to do is trust God and it's done no need to beg when you pray about it the spirit realm hears it so satan is going to do everything he can to discourage you. All we have to do is give it to God & there's no more reason to worry about it He gives us good things & will never fail. :)


----------



## mrembo

Thanks for your welcome Ladies.
Sarah, we are definitely praying for you. May God grant you the desire of your heart according to His gracious will. 
A brief preview of Mrembo. I am from Africa, Kenya to be specific and married to a wonderful man. I conceived for the first time in April 2010, but found out at around 24 weeks that my little princess was no more. I have never experienced greater pain than I did on that day.
Initially I was angry with God, for I felt he had mocked me- letting me experience the joy of carrying a baby, the excitement of feeling her kicking in my womb, and then suddenly taking her away, even without warning. It all did not make sense to me. I thank God for my husband, for he was there for me, always encouraging me, and praise Him( God) for the fact that the bitterness is gone, and in its place He has put a great hope for the future. 
We are now trying to conceive for almost 1 year now, though it has been quite tricky owing to the fact that we live in different counties- I study around 7 hours drive away form where he works. I am believing that God will soon grant us our wish. Please pray for us so that the Lord's will may be done in our live, as we pray for you.


----------



## VGibs

Sarah - Make sure you keep in mind that a lot of early pregnancy symptoms are a lot like pre-period symptoms. Including cramping and spotting.


----------



## Godsjewel

Jett55 said:


> *Romans 8:32*
> 
> He who did not spare his own Son, but gave him up for us allhow will he not also, along with him, graciously give us all things?
> 
> 
> I was really down this weekend when af showed up saturday night I've asked God why cried begged pleaded and was soo down not even sunday service cheered me up or made me feel better. But I went to a Monday night bible study & my pastor shared this scripture (Rom. 8:32) And I really felt like it was for me personally. God wants to give us all good things. When we start to doubt God our faith decreases but our faith in God is still there but we have to renew our minds daily with the word to the point where we fully trust God. In Him we have all things we don't have to beg and ask God all we have to do is speak it out & believe it's already been done. It was then I knew God's going to give us a child there's no need to beg and pray about it all I have to do is trust Him that he is control knows what he's doing and it'll happen in is perfect timing. According to this scripture He graciously gives us ALL good things not some but All. God doesn't give us bad things. All we have to do is trust God and it's done no need to beg when you pray about it the spirit realm hears it so satan is going to do everything he can to discourage you. All we have to do is give it to God & there's no more reason to worry about it He gives us good things & will never fail. :)

Amen, good word sis...thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> Sarah - Make sure you keep in mind that a lot of early pregnancy symptoms are a lot like pre-period symptoms. Including cramping and spotting.

I know, it's just the 5 1/2 years of BFNs that start to creep up and tell me different. 

Now when I see the spotting, I just smile and say, "Thank you Lord for getting rid of anything that doesn't need to be in my body in which my baby/babies don't need. I'm going to continue to walk by faith and not by sight."


----------



## Godsjewel

mrembo said:


> Thanks for your welcome Ladies.
> Sarah, we are definitely praying for you. May God grant you the desire of your heart according to His gracious will.
> A brief preview of Mrembo. I am from Africa, Kenya to be specific and married to a wonderful man. I conceived for the first time in April 2010, but found out at around 24 weeks that my little princess was no more. I have never experienced greater pain than I did on that day.
> Initially I was angry with God, for I felt he had mocked me- letting me experience the joy of carrying a baby, the excitement of feeling her kicking in my womb, and then suddenly taking her away, even without warning. It all did not make sense to me. I thank God for my husband, for he was there for me, always encouraging me, and praise Him( God) for the fact that the bitterness is gone, and in its place He has put a great hope for the future.
> We are now trying to conceive for almost 1 year now, though it has been quite tricky owing to the fact that we live in different counties- I study around 7 hours drive away form where he works. I am believing that God will soon grant us our wish. Please pray for us so that the Lord's will may be done in our live, as we pray for you.

Thank you for your prayers and for sharing your story with us :hugs:

I can't even imagine what you went through. I praise God that He has seen you through it and has continued to be your strength through it all. I know God will use your testimony to help so many women who have gone through similar situations.

How often do you get to see your hubby?


----------



## Godsjewel

Many of us who deal with infertility will eventually embrace the idea of adoption and bring a child into our family through such a miracle. The adoption journey can be invigorating and terrifying, and sometimes just as frustrating as infertility. Just as we do when trying to conceive a child, adoptive parents will do whatever is necessary to bring a child into their family. 

Lets consider the scenario of a family who has made the decision to adopt a son from a foreign land. How utterly absurd would it be to place the burden of the adoption process on this infant boy? The child has no idea what to do, nor does he have the mental or physical abilities, financial means or the authority to do what needs to be done to join the family eagerly awaiting his arrival. How incredibly ridiculous for us to even suggest that this helpless child pick himself up out of his crib, figure out how to go about being assigned to the right family, approach the necessary governmental offices, sign the endless mountains of paperwork, and pay thousands and thousands of dollars for multiple fees. If by some ludicrous miracle he was able to do these things, then what is he supposed to do? Crawl to the nearest airport, fly across the sea, drive hundreds of miles to the familys community, find the right house, knock on the door, introduce himself and begin forging new relationships? It would be laughable to even consider.

As ridiculous as it would be to assume that an orphaned little boy could go to such lengths to complete the adoption triad, how much more insane to believe that the excited adoptive parents would wait until the baby was smart enough, strong enough, or developed enough, before they would accept him into their family. Can you imagine? A tiny bundle all ready to be taken into their home and given their name, but the mother refuses to accept him until he is smart enough to read and recite the ABCs. It would never happen in a million years. The parents cant wait. Theyd do anything to speed up the agonizingly slow process. Theyll go to any lengths necessary and do whatever it takes to bring that beloved child home. Oh the joy that explodes in their hearts when their child is finally a true member of their family!

You may have already pondered adoption through the eyes of an adoptive parent, but have you ever looked at it through the eyes of God? After all, He is the original adoptive parent. He knew there was a great separation between Him and His children. He watched us struggle, and knew we didnt have the ability to join Him, so He did the work which we were unable to do to assure us our way into His family. He paid the debt we simply could not pay. He didnt wait until we were good enough, strong enough or worthy enough to invite us to come to Him. He went to the greatest lengths to bring us home. No doubt His wait was excruciating. No doubt His love is unparalleled. No doubt the joy exploding in His heart is unequalled when a child joins His family!

If you have not accepted His invitation to join His family, please do so today. He longs for you just as you long for the baby you crave. He has already done all He could do to bring you home. 

Why not join the family today?

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Jett55

Praying for you Sarah :) & all you other wonderful ladies. I have the opportunity through my church to go visit different churches and encourage them. My church has started what's called the faith in action team to build up the body of Christ. I'm soo excited about what Gods already been doing & what he's going to do. I really feel that if I put my focus more on God & just start going after Him full heartedly. I'm going to be soo busy doing the work God has for me that pregnancy is going to hit me by surprise. I really am just excited that I get to be part of going out and encouraging other members of the body of Christ. God is good & I can't wait to see what God has in store for each & everyone of you


----------



## Godsjewel

Jett55 said:


> Praying for you Sarah :) & all you other wonderful ladies. I have the opportunity through my church to go visit different churches and encourage them. My church has started what's called the faith in action team to build up the body of Christ. I'm soo excited about what Gods already been doing & what he's going to do. I really feel that if I put my focus more on God & just start going after Him full heartedly. I'm going to be soo busy doing the work God has for me that pregnancy is going to hit me by surprise. I really am just excited that I get to be part of going out and encouraging other members of the body of Christ. God is good & I can't wait to see what God has in store for each & everyone of you

Thanks sweetheart!

Woohoo!!! That is AWESOME! I love that...faith in action..I pray that many will be touched my this ministry and become more on fire for our Lord and Savior.

Please give us updates on what God is doing in the churches, this is going to be exciting :happydance:

I will keep you in prayer :hugs:


----------



## PrincessBree

Jett55 said:


> Praying for you Sarah :) & all you other wonderful ladies. I have the opportunity through my church to go visit different churches and encourage them. My church has started what's called the faith in action team to build up the body of Christ. I'm soo excited about what Gods already been doing & what he's going to do. I really feel that if I put my focus more on God & just start going after Him full heartedly. I'm going to be soo busy doing the work God has for me that pregnancy is going to hit me by surprise. I really am just excited that I get to be part of going out and encouraging other members of the body of Christ. God is good & I can't wait to see what God has in store for each & everyone of you

Amen!!I am also excited for you and can hear/feel your passion :happydance:God is going to do great things I believe!!x


----------



## Jett55

Thank you all I will def keep you updated first meeting I'm going to is on April 13th soo excited :)


----------



## mrembo

d


----------



## mrembo

Godsjewel said:


> mrembo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your welcome Ladies.
> Sarah, we are definitely praying for you. May God grant you the desire of your heart according to His gracious will.
> A brief preview of Mrembo. I am from Africa, Kenya to be specific and married to a wonderful man. I conceived for the first time in April 2010, but found out at around 24 weeks that my little princess was no more. I have never experienced greater pain than I did on that day.
> Initially I was angry with God, for I felt he had mocked me- letting me experience the joy of carrying a baby, the excitement of feeling her kicking in my womb, and then suddenly taking her away, even without warning. It all did not make sense to me. I thank God for my husband, for he was there for me, always encouraging me, and praise Him( God) for the fact that the bitterness is gone, and in its place He has put a great hope for the future.
> We are now trying to conceive for almost 1 year now, though it has been quite tricky owing to the fact that we live in different counties- I study around 7 hours drive away form where he works. I am believing that God will soon grant us our wish. Please pray for us so that the Lord's will may be done in our live, as we pray for you.
> 
> Thank you for your prayers and for sharing your story with us :hugs:
> 
> I can't even imagine what you went through. I praise God that He has seen you through it and has continued to be your strength through it all. I know God will use your testimony to help so many women who have gone through similar situations.
> 
> How often do you get to see your hubby?Click to expand...

Thanks a lot. I get to meet my hubby at least once a month, though more often that not it is we manage every fortnight. 
i thank God, though, because i will be winding up on my studies in December. 
Can you imagine if we were all on our own and left to take care of the heartaches that we go through as humans? He has been so gracious to me, such that I at times lack the words to describe the extent. I believe we are yet to see His greatness in our lives.


----------



## mrembo

Now when I see the spotting, I just smile and say, "Thank you Lord for getting rid of anything that doesn't need to be in my body in which my baby/babies don't need. I'm going to continue to walk by faith and not by sight."[/QUOTE]

I like that sort of encouragement. maybe i should adopt the same:winkwink:


----------



## kelkel82

Praying for you Sarah! Like some of the other girls said, this could be a positive sign of implantation. (I know you know that.) Really, REALLY hoping this is IT! 

My weekend from hell is finally over. It started with cytotec on Friday to get the miscarriage moving along and ended with me in the ER on Monday with a D&C. I can't tell you how upsetting this was after weeks of trying to let my body heal naturally, then finally opting for the medical miscarriage, only to be back at square one with a D&C I had been trying to avoid all along. Physically, I feel much better. Emotionally and spirituality I'm fried, and frankly, dealing with a lot of anger and disappointment.
My husband cut his 3rd job interview short, caught an early flight and was able to be by my side about 30 minutes before they took me to the OR. 
(Silver lining, he still got the job offer and it looks like we'll be moving this summer.)
Oh ladies, I'm just so hurt. I felt I had already made peace with a miscarriage, but I'm struggling to understand why it seemingly had to be as difficult and complicated as possible. I know I'll never be able to understand, but the heart wonders, "Why, Lord?" 

I know many of you have been through miscarriages. For those of you who ovulate on your own, how long did it take for your cycle to return to normal?


----------



## No Doubt

Kel I'm so sorry. I'm glad your hubbs was able to be there though. I know you're wondering why and you may never know the answer, but just know that sometimes God lets us go through things for what's er reason. I know it doesn't seem like it, but I believe God is doing something with you in this situation that you will be able to recall in a future situation. I hope your heart begins to mend soon and pray the Lord comforts you.


----------



## PrincessBree

kelkel82 said:


> Praying for you Sarah! Like some of the other girls said, this could be a positive sign of implantation. (I know you know that.) Really, REALLY hoping this is IT!
> 
> My weekend from hell is finally over. It started with cytotec on Friday to get the miscarriage moving along and ended with me in the ER on Monday with a D&C. I can't tell you how upsetting this was after weeks of trying to let my body heal naturally, then finally opting for the medical miscarriage, only to be back at square one with a D&C I had been trying to avoid all along. Physically, I feel much better. Emotionally and spirituality I'm fried, and frankly, dealing with a lot of anger and disappointment.
> My husband cut his 3rd job interview short, caught an early flight and was able to be by my side about 30 minutes before they took me to the OR.
> (Silver lining, he still got the job offer and it looks like we'll be moving this summer.)
> Oh ladies, I'm just so hurt. I felt I had already made peace with a miscarriage, but I'm struggling to understand why it seemingly had to be as difficult and complicated as possible. I know I'll never be able to understand, but the heart wonders, "Why, Lord?"
> 
> I know many of you have been through miscarriages. For those of you who ovulate on your own, how long did it take for your cycle to return to normal?

Kels-I am so sorry that you had to go through such a difficult time with your miscarriage :( xx I am for sure lifting you up in prayer.

I went through an ectopic myself and I do know that angry disappointed feeling that you are speaking of.Though your baby was only young-you have still lost a child,and you need to allow yourself time to grieve.It will take time hun and lots of support from dh and family and friends xx

I had to have my left tube removed and had only hours to make the decision to terminate my pregnancy or I could of died by internal bleeding :( it REALLY wasn't what I expected or had hoped for.So I totally understand your pain.

In this process the one thing thhat I would say is this-be patient with yourself,allow yourself to go through a time of healing with God.Only He can take away your deepest pains and disappointments and cause you to hope again xx

"The LORD is close to the brokenhearted; he rescues those whose spirits are crushed"Psalm 34:18

After my operation,I got my period back again regulary within 6 weeks and we are back to TTC.By Gods grace you and I and all the other fabulous women on here will receive her BFP this year!!Hope You are reading this Lord Jesus???:flower:

If you wanna talk or vent or talk more you can always message me privately hun xxBlessings to you hunni xx


----------



## Godsjewel

kelkel82 said:


> Praying for you Sarah! Like some of the other girls said, this could be a positive sign of implantation. (I know you know that.) Really, REALLY hoping this is IT!
> 
> My weekend from hell is finally over. It started with cytotec on Friday to get the miscarriage moving along and ended with me in the ER on Monday with a D&C. I can't tell you how upsetting this was after weeks of trying to let my body heal naturally, then finally opting for the medical miscarriage, only to be back at square one with a D&C I had been trying to avoid all along. Physically, I feel much better. Emotionally and spirituality I'm fried, and frankly, dealing with a lot of anger and disappointment.
> My husband cut his 3rd job interview short, caught an early flight and was able to be by my side about 30 minutes before they took me to the OR.
> (Silver lining, he still got the job offer and it looks like we'll be moving this summer.)
> Oh ladies, I'm just so hurt. I felt I had already made peace with a miscarriage, but I'm struggling to understand why it seemingly had to be as difficult and complicated as possible. I know I'll never be able to understand, but the heart wonders, "Why, Lord?"
> 
> I know many of you have been through miscarriages. For those of you who ovulate on your own, how long did it take for your cycle to return to normal?

Thanks dear :hugs:

I know things didn't turn out the way you had planned, but the good news is we serve a mighty God that can do more than we could even think or imagine. I understand the, "why, Lord?". I'm sure most if us on here do, we just have to give it all to Him and trust that He is going to make something good come out of it.

I don't know why I haven't conceived in years, have endometriosis, had multiple surgeries and now on this IVF journey, but I do know God is good and He has never forsaken me. I have had multiple breakdowns and threw a lot of fits, but I stand here today a better woman for going through what I've been through. 

I'm praying for you sis. We are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## QueenKingfish

Mrembo- WELCOME! I love to see new "faces" in this community of believers! 

NoDoubt - Glad your FIL got through the surgery OK! I have been praying for him and your MIL! :) 

Kelley- I'm so sorry it didn't happen naturally, but at least you don't have to live in that limbo anymore. Praying for a quick healing of your heart and body, a FAB trip and then all of the excitement and lack of stress in your new moving adventure! 

Sarah - Praying so hard for you, Sister, that whatever happens, your heart will be filled with the joy and peace of our Lord! I LOVE the attitude of being grateful for your body being rid of anything the bab-y/ies don't need! I'm adopting it :) 

Hey, ladies! Sorry I haven't been around the past few days. Been super busy with Baseball (DH's team is 8-0!), getting ready for the Easter Resurrection Sunday Service (also bracing for the trip down to my Mother's for dinner....:wacko:...) and preparing ourselves for the the quick-coming decision on when to put our Maximus down. 

We had an "incident" the other day with Max that many of my mommy-friends have told me was preparing us for some of the "long nights of parenthood" ahead. We left him and Minnie outside while we went to Costco and lunch. Got home, let the dogs in and I went to use the washroom. As I was in there, I heard DH say, "Oh. Good. Lord." Preceded by no big crash or cat screaming and followed by nothing, so I quickly washed my hands and rushed into our sitting room to see DH frozen in place, looking completely lost (not a look you see very often on a police officer). I then looked down. TMI weak stomach alert...

Spoiler
Apparently Max's steroid side effect of being ravenously hungry made his own waste look super yummy, but then when it didn't agree with him, he left it all on our oatmeal-colored carpet. Now, DH is TOTALLY poop-phobic and I'm the same way with vomit, so we were in a bit of a conundrum. DH's proposition was that if I cleaned up the "mess" that he would shampoo the carpet. Not wanting to hear him vomit and have to clean THAT up, I slathered some herbal vapor rub in my nostrils, tied a bandana around my face and did the best I could to not dry heave.:sick:
 Luckily, it was a nice day so we could have every window in the house open and multiple Scentsy warmers on! Rug got shampooed, room rearranged (why not take advantage of the situation, right?), crisis averted. Lessons learned? 1) Max is not to be trusted outside for long periods anymore. 2) When push comes to shove, I can put on my big girl panties and take care of my family. 3) Reinforcement that Hubs and I are a really good team. 

(Hope that made someone giggle!)


----------



## QueenKingfish

Last Friday night, our Women's Ministry Team put on an AMAZING "Ladies Night Out." There was no guest speaker, as would be in our normal "Night Out" agenda, it was just some appetizers and fellowship followed by time to be still and worship our Creator. Honestly, how much do we actually do that? As women, we are focused on so many things - work, school, kids (or lack thereof), husbands, other commitments, cleaning, etc. 

There were a few notes I wanted to share with you all. 

_*Physical Healing​*_

_"As for me, I look to the Lord for His help. I wait confidently for God to save me, and my God will certainly Hear me." Micah 7:7
"For He had healed many, so that those with diseases were pushing forward to touch Him." Mark 3:10_

Asking for healing is exercising your confidence in your relationship with God. Let your pray for healing be a time of you _pushing forward_ and touching Jesus. 

*Emotional Healing​*

_""But what about you?" He asked, "who do you say I am?" Simon Peter answered, "You are the Messiah, the Son of the Living God." Jesus Replied, "Blessed are you, Simon son of Jonah, for this was not revealed to you by flesh and blood, but by my Father in heaven."" Matthew 16:15-17_

The mind seems to have a language all it's own, doesn't it? I look one way in the flesh and under the surface, there's a whole different conversation taking place. Our mind is like a time capsule that holds the past, the present and anticipates the future. In a palce filled with shines to various gods, Jesus asked, "Who do you say that I am?" As we acknowledge emotional shines in our heart and mind, we take up the weapons of pray and praise and declare who He is. Pray that every emotional shine is transformed into a place of healing and a place where you know your Healer! 

*Thankfulness​*

_"It is good to give thanks to the Lord, to sing praises to the Most High. It is good to proclaim your unfailing love in the morning, your faithfulness in the evening." Psalm 92:1-2_

Why do you take a picture of a beautiful location? It's something you want to remember. You want to maintain that sense of being in a special place after you return to the busyness of everyday life. 

We maintain our spiritual renewal by being thankful. Saying, "thank you" is directed at someone. It's focused. When I praise God, when I thank Him for His unfailing love, I recognize Him as my source of renewed strength and purpose. Jesus often withdrew to quiet places so He could be refreshed in His relationship with His Father, God. We are no different. We need to take time to focus our attention on Jesus and be refreshed in His presence and say, "thank you."


----------



## No Doubt

OMG queen! Your poor pup, and poor you guys. But that is a bit comical, lol.


----------



## Godsjewel

Is anything too difficult for the Lord?
Genesis 18:14


For nothing will be impossible with God!
Luke 1:37

An unforeseen mountain or river has placed itself in your path. Infertility has caused hurts and fears you never could have imagined if you had not had trouble achieving what so many do easily and even by accident. Some of you have struggled for years and years and others of you are just beginning your journey. For all of us, there is hope to be found in the Word of God.

In the stories of the births of Isaac and Jesus Himself we see some similarities. Astonished parents. Surprise. A promised child. But I want to point out to you a couple of very similar and wonderful statements undoubtedly proclaimed with a twinkle in the eye of the holy messenger who was honored to share it. Go back with me to Sarahs tent as the angel of the Lord told her that at the tender young age of 90 that she would finally bear the child she had craved her entire life. What was that blessed question to the dazed octogenarian? Is anything too hard for the Lord? (Genesis 18:14) I know Sarah laughed in disbelief, but I cant help but think that the angel had to at least snicker when he saw the dazed expression on her face! 

Now jump ahead to the central event of mankindthe birth of Christ. Look with me as a scared young girl stares an angel in the face as he tells her she is carrying the Lamb of God in her virgin womb. What was his message to this confused young girl? For nothing is impossible with God! (Matthew1:37) See any similarities? Both of these statements were uttered to reassure the mothers of children who otherwise could not have been born! It took a miracle to breathe life into the womb of a 90 year old woman and even more miracle working power to bring the Son of God into the human body of a virgin teen! I absolutely love these Scriptures that bold scream out through time and eternity that nothing is too difficult for God! Even more, both statements were uttered in response to the conception of children! That really speaks to me as a woman who has felt the sting of childlessness myself!

Let me tattoo this on your heart right nowNothing is too hard for God! Nothing! Hallelujah! Endometriosis? Its nothing to the Great Physician! Unexplained infertility? Not to an all knowing God! Miscarriages? Stillbirths? God understandsremember He knows the sting of losing a Child. His child died too. Adoption? He is the original adoptive parent! 

Nothing, nothing, absolutely nothing is too difficult for God and Hes fighting this battle right along with you! Disease? He can heal. Financially strapped? He can provide. Confused? He can lead you to the right doctors or support groups. Tired? He can give you rest. Barren? He can open your womb. We serve such a wonderful God. Im so glad He loves me and cares about my hurt.

For nothing will be impossible with God!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## QueenKingfish

My husband is amazing... My husband is amazing... I just need to keep repeating that to myself. 

Got home today from running my errands and the first thing DH says to me is, "Ok, so some bad news and some good news."
The bad news was the other trooper I talked about last week who have been doing fertility treatments found out this morning that they're not pregnant and they are running out of options. 
The good news is his BFF and wife are 10 weeks pregnant. 

I'm trying to be excited for BFF & wife, but my heart is broken for the troop & his wife. :cry: I'm also trying to not let the enemy make me jealous, angry and bitter about _any _kind of pregnancy news I hear.

I need a nap.


----------



## No Doubt

Queen, moments like this are always bitter sweet...happy for one couple sad for the other, and then of course trying not to let your situation affect your feelings for anyone else. I say take a nap and when you wake maybe you'll better. Just know that feeling sad for the other couple or even having those types of feelings about other pregnancy news you hear, doesn't mean you're not happy for the one couple. It possible to have a million different feelings flowing through your body at one time and I think this would be one of those times. So thank God for the blessing he has bestowed upon the one couple, pray that God comforts the other couple, and as for you God knows the desires of your heart as well as any hurt or pain there may be. He is there wastching over you and taking care of you as well.


----------



## Jett55

Well last night I found out that dh overspent the money we had specifically put back for savings so a little stressed :/ & then this morning I got a call for a job interview it's not much just a serving restaurant job but I've been searching for a job over a year so if you ladies wouldn't mind saying a prayer for me that God works something out I'd greatly appreciate it :hugs:


----------



## QueenKingfish

No Doubt said:


> I say take a nap and when you wake maybe you'll better. ... God knows the desires of your heart as well as any hurt or pain there may be. He is there wastching over you and taking care of you as well.

THANK YOU! The nap was EXACTLY what I needed... well that and the entirely too large bowl of spaghetti I ate for dinner. :) 

You ladies are such an amazing blessing! I am so thankful God led me to this board, specifically this thread! :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Doc FINALLY returned my phone call (from over the weekend...way to go!). They have the opinion that what I thought was a positive was a faulty test since FMU the next day was negative (the nurse said that if it had been a chemical I should have gotten faint positives for a few more days). 

I was a little snippy that they took a week to call me back when the note left was obviously panicked. I'm starting to lose faith in this practice. They were so good in the beginning, but now they seem to be less helpful and bothered by questions I have (like what to do about the incomplete HSG and the probably stenosis that radiologist noted during the test...they STILL haven't addressed those questions and that was a month ago).


----------



## No Doubt

If you feel that way Pro I think you should start looking for a new practice. You have to go where you feel comfortable. I understand the need for wanting and needing information from your doctor in a timely fashion and I don't think you're asking for too much. If nothing else you should at least discuss this with the practice, especially because these aren't you're typical check ups. Some of these appts are serious procedures.


----------



## ProfWife

I'm going to discuss it the next time they call or I go in (whichever happens first). They DID call within 2 hours of me saying I'd like a report with hubby's SA comes in...they just wanted to let me know I have an open call when the results come in.


----------



## No Doubt

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Happy Resurrection Sunday ladies! May God continue to bless each of you! :flower:


----------



## Jett55

Happy Easter hope everyone had a great sunday...We had an awesome service this morning then I got to spend time with the fam :D


----------



## HisGrace

Happy Resurrection Day! He lives!


----------



## Godsjewel

...he cried out, Lord, save me!

Matthew 14:30


She was the cutest little thing you could ever hope to see. A tiny, little ball of black and white fur appropriately named Minnie. She pranced through my house like she was Queen of the Canine World. It wouldnt have mattered if you could have told her that she only weighed a pound and a half--she already knew she was in charge and apparently all the humans in the room felt the same way.. This constant little companion was such a treasure to us. Perhaps we should have named her Peter. (This will make sense later. I promise!)


One day as I was playing with Minnie, I scooped her up, snuggled her for a few seconds, and gently sat her down on a glass coffee table. All of a sudden, Minnies world changed. Gone was the arrogant prancing of this miniscule pooch. Gone was the air of misplaced confidence. Gone was her love and trust in her master. Even though I knew she was safe and that I wouldnt let her fall off the edge of the table, Minnie was petrified. She couldnt understand what was holding her up or why she wasnt plummeting that terrifying distance of two feet. All she knew was that she was in uncharted territory and would surely perish! And all at the whims of a master that she thought loved her! 


Minnie was a little like Peter walking on the water. (Do you think, perhaps, that he pranced on the Sea of Galilee?) Life was good and exciting for him. He had served with Jesus and had front row seats to the transformation of thousands of lives. Jesus comes walking on the water through the night, and even though they were scared, Peter cries out Lord, if it is You, command me to come to You on the water! Jesus simply said come and water turned to concrete beneath Peters feet. Even in the midst of a storm howling around the disciples boat, Peter was making a stand for the Master. He made a stand until he made a giant splash. 


Peter got his eyes off of Jesus and the sure ground beneath him gave way. The winds began whipping up and Peter began falling down. He couldnt see a way to keep from drowning. He couldnt feel anything sturdy beneath his feet. He must have trembled as he sputtered his cry for help--Lord, save me! 


Sound familiar? Somehow, I bet youve never compared yourself to the loudest, most boisterous confidant of Jesus or to the runt of a pomeranian litter, but now because of infertility, you may just find an image of yourself in this terrified fur-ball or drenched, soaking disciple. 


Most of us tend to prance through life, much as my puppy pranced through my house. Or perhaps, being a Christian has come easily. We talk openly about the goodness of God and how we know He works all things to our good, and wonder why others struggle so. Then one day we find ourselves set down by His hand in uncharted territory. A place we cannot understand, and a situation where fear reigns supreme. And all at the hands of a Master we thought loved us.


Infertility is such a confusing place. We dont always know which way to turn and the decisions we must make often seem so unsure. Much like the puppy in this story, we dont understand why He would sit us down in the midst of such a trial. Perhaps we feel more like Peter. We stepped out of our comfort zone and boldly proclaimed to everyone that God would provide the money for treatment, but the money never came. We told anyone who would hear that we knew this pregnancy was different and God had granted life in the womb, only to see another stilled heartbeat. The winds are howling. Your feet are plummeting beneath the waters again. Why would He grant babies to so many others, but not to me? 


Hold on! There is more to this story. Peek back into my living room, and glance at my coffee table. That poor little pup was shaking so hard and nearly frozen in fear, that all you heard were her little toenails clicking on the glass table. I never forgot where she stood. The coffee table never intimidated me. I never felt as afraid as she did, wondering how in this world I could rescue my pet from the wiles of the coffee table. I scooped her up off of the table, and loved her and snuggled her until she felt safe again. (You dont seriously think I walked off and left her there, do you?) Before long, she was prancing through my house again like the Queen of the Canine World that she thought she was.


And hold on again! Theres more to Peters story too. Flip back to the pages of Matthew 14. Peter did something that my goofy little puppy never did. (Okay, he did a lot of things my puppy never did, but theres one thing in particular I want you to notice.) Matthew 14:30 says ...he cried out, Lord, save me! Peter knew who to call on. He called on His Master. He may not have understood why Jesus let him come out onto the water, knowing that he would begin to sink, but Peter still knew Jesus loved him and would not let him perish. Scripture goes on to say Immediately Jesus stretched out His hand and took hold of him...


Jesus didnt let Peter perish. He wont allow you to perish either. Call on Him in the midst of your storm. 


Just imagine! Someday soon, youll find that youre back in the boat and the waters are beginning to calm. Or perhaps youll notice that youre starting to prance around again like the daughter of the King that you are!


----------



## Godsjewel

www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxHDYT1GXDY[url/]


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Taylor is so sweet! It doesn't take much to make me cry, but this bought tears to my eyes. You both have such powerful testimonies.


----------



## uwa_amanda

How have you been Sarah? I was thinking about you and your IVF cycle this month.


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> How have you been Sarah? I was thinking about you and your IVF cycle this month.

Watch the video I posted :winkwink:


----------



## uwa_amanda

Godsjewel said:


> uwa_amanda said:
> 
> 
> How have you been Sarah? I was thinking about you and your IVF cycle this month.
> 
> Watch the video I posted :winkwink:Click to expand...

I managed to get away from my desk long enough to check it out. That is so awesome!!!! :) :happydance:


----------



## LillyLee

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sarah I am so happy for you! God is so great!!! Congratulations!


----------



## ProfWife

WOOO HOOO!! Congratulations! I couldn't watch to the end since I'm at my parents' home. Do we know if you have one or two yet?


----------



## Alr83

I quietly stalk and pray for you all. Just so amazing the way God has worked in this thread!!

Sarah - :happydance: We just got back from Mexico and this is the first place I had to look for an update! Amazing video!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> WOOO HOOO!! Congratulations! I couldn't watch to the end since I'm at my parents' home. Do we know if you have one or two yet?

We go in for an ultrasound on April 10th and that's when they will see how many sacs there are.


----------



## kelkel82

SARAH!!! THAT'S AMAZING NEWS!!!
SO happy for you. Praise the Lord!!! And your first ultrasound is NEXT week! Praying for you and your peanut!


----------



## Praying4bump

Congrats Sarah!!!!! I am at work and I cannot watch the video but I gather from the responses that you were blessed with a BFP!!!! Congradulations!!!!!!!

I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! I'm praying that you and your baby or babies have a Happy & Healthy 9 months!!!!!

This is such a great testimony as to how God is so faithful to those who are faithful to him! Praise God!


----------



## No Doubt

I've been watching and waiting for an answer and now there is one. I can't watch the video right now either, but I'm pretty sure of what it says. Congratulations! I'm so ecstatic for you! To God be the glory and all the praise for He is so worthy! I started to get nervous as time went by and we hadn't heard anything, but I had to push that out and remind myself that God keeps his promises. Thank you Lord for blessing my sister and her family with this miracle! Keep her and her precious one/ones safe Lord. We look forward to the many more miracles You will work!


----------



## Dynamicmae

I can't see video :'(


----------



## QueenKingfish

Hope you all had a FAB resurrection day/Easter! 

I know Sarah did!!!! YAY!!! I'm so excited for you! Praying for a very happy and healthy 40 weeks for you and your little bean(s)!!! 

And ditto to that video making my eyeballs sweat! What a magnificent testimony, answer to prayer and faith-strengthener for your whole family! I'm using so many exclamation points! I can't help it, I'm SO God-Happy right now! :)


----------



## Dynamicmae

I managed to watch the video now...... Wooooooooopwoooooooop!!!!! So excited!!!! I told so many people about your story and everyone is over the moon for u!!!!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

YAY!!!!!! Ohmy goodness! Praise the Lord! Sarah Im so happy for you! So whats your edd or are you waiting til after your ultrasound to say. Either way thats fine. Im just so excited for you.


----------



## Jumik

Thank You Jesus!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## HisGrace

Praise God!!! :happydance: Sarah, I'm so happy for you.


----------



## BRK06

God is soooo Good!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Great job on the video, girls!! It brought tears to my eyes too... I'm so happy for you!!!!! Keeping you and your LO in prayer :)


----------



## Shellvz

Congratulations Sarah - I am so happy for you!

I have been checking this thread to follow your progress and it is so exciting to see God at work in your life through this whole process.

I hope you are blessed with twins!


----------



## Jett55

Finally got to catch up on this thread and OMYgoodness sarah sooo happy for you!!! Thank Jesus :D :D :D you've been in my prayers a lot lately soo seeing your news made my night :)


----------



## PrincessBree

:) :) :) :) :)

What an awesome video !!! 

Blessings to you and Taylor and dh!!

May God bless this pregnancy tremendously! 

We pray for your pregnancy to be a wonderful experience .

We declare by the power of the Holy Spirit that you will have no sickness or complications during this pregnancy~happiness & health SHALL be your portion!!! 

ThankYou Lord for this miracle & raising the faith level on this thread through this testimony! 

Lots of love & prayers from the UK 

Princess xx


----------



## Dynamicmae

God is great ladies!!!!!!! I got my BFP today :D


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats dyna! So excited to hear that wonderful news. God is working in this thread! Thank you Lord for another wonderful miracle!


----------



## Godsjewel

Dynamicmae said:


> God is great ladies!!!!!!! I got my BFP today :D

Woohoo!!!! :happydance: I'm super duper excited for you.

Thank you Lord for your goodness! We are officially bump buddies...lol!


----------



## Praying4bump

Congrats dyna!!!! H& h 9 mos!!!


----------



## MummyWant2be

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Sarah!omg! sooo thrilled for you :happydance::happydance: you deserve this...Thank you Jesus finally!:happydance::happydance: i couldn't watch the video aswell..:happydance:

and Dynamicmae - congratulations to you too :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dynamicmae

Thank you friends!!!! @Sarah.... Bump buddies.... Wooooohoooo!! Who would have thought? And I've got an ultrasound on 10th April aswel!! When is ur EDD?


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Congratulations Dynamicmae! :happydance: Praise God from whom all blessings flow! I'm praying for you and your little one!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Thank u!!!


----------



## VGibs

HOW GREAT IS OUR GOD??????

How incredible!!!!!! How amazing!!!! How miraculous!!!! Blessed be you both on this journey towards Motherhood! :thumbup: 

So exciting to be able to see this journey! I came on BnB this morning because I was thinking "Geez Sarah should know by now surely?" hahaha 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZFN8TBfgNU


----------



## MummyWant2be

great is our God indeed :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Mattsgirl said:


> YAY!!!!!! Ohmy goodness! Praise the Lord! Sarah Im so happy for you! So whats your edd or are you waiting til after your ultrasound to say. Either way thats fine. Im just so excited for you.

Hew sweetie!!! When I calculated it on my own...it looks like my EDD is December 4th :happydance: Which is pretty awesome because I've always wanted to have a baby near winter time. 

Plus it's a pretty amazing Christmas present!


----------



## HisGrace

Dynamicmae said:


> God is great ladies!!!!!!! I got my BFP today :D

Praise God from Whom all blessings flow! :happydance: Congratulations!


----------



## Godsjewel

Hey Ladies!

I just want you to know that you all have blessed my heart and Im forever grateful for your love and support during my waiting time. Your prayers have gone up to Heaven and have been answered!

I want to share with you my IVF journey, in which I will create a separate journal/thread for those who want to read about it. Hopefully I can get to it sometime this week.

As Taylor said in the video, we are continually praying for more miracles to happen.


----------



## Dynamicmae

Godsjewel said:


> Mattsgirl said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!!!!! Ohmy goodness! Praise the Lord! Sarah Im so happy for you! So whats your edd or are you waiting til after your ultrasound to say. Either way thats fine. Im just so excited for you.
> 
> Hew sweetie!!! When I calculated it on my own...it looks like my EDD is December 4th :happydance: Which is pretty awesome because I've always wanted to have a baby near winter time.
> 
> Plus it's a pretty amazing Christmas present!Click to expand...

That's awesome!!!! Our EDD is 13th December. 4th December is a goooood date!! Its our wedding anniversary.... It will be a summer baby for us... But also perfect timing. I'm a dance teacher with my own dance business and the schools will be closed over that period... U see for me maternity leave doesn't exist (no work no pay)


----------



## Godsjewel

I arrived early for an appointment the other day. Since this is a fairly unusual happenstance for me, I was a little unsure how to pass the time. I pulled out my handy dandy cell phone/calculator/mini-computer/camera and started perusing the photos I had stored in its memory.


As I looked at each picture, a story would flood my mind. Wow! My brother-in-law turned fifty that day. He sure is getting old! I started to chuckle. Oh! Theres the house Mom & Dad decided not to buy, I thought. Glad they didnt get that one. But then a new realization began to dawn on me. Every picture represented an answered prayer. That fifty year old brother-in-law? At 33 years old, the doctors told him to say goodbye to his family, because they said his heart wouldnt last more than two more weeks. God said differently and hes alive and well today. The house my parents passed on? A hurricane recently blew its roof off, while the house God led them to--just one street over--was untouched. 


As I scrolled through the other pictures in that folder on my phone, I saw a photo of a loved one who survived brain surgery because the Great Physician was in the operating room with her. The picture of my husband reminded me of how sure I am that God brought us together for a lifetime. I looked at a picture of a sister who has carried the gospel all over the world because of the passion of the Great Commission. And then I saw the beautiful face of a child born to an infertile mother because God opened her womb. All these reminders of answered prayers. 


Perhaps I didnt really arrive early for an appointment that day. Maybe God had planned things a little differently than I had that day. I thought I had time to kill while I waited for my meeting. I really had time to reflect and thank God for the good things He had done for me. 


As you wait for a baby, why not look back over the things God has already done in your life? Go through the folders of your memories and envision the faces of those you love. How has God moved in their lives and in yours? What are the prayers He has beautifully answered? If you cant think of what to thank God for while you wait for Him to work His plan for your family, do what I did. Go through your photos. Look at the faces of your family and friends. Tell God how grateful you are for His hand on their lives and on yours. 


Before I knew it, I had scrolled through all of my pictures and found something to be grateful for in nearly every one. I turned off my phone, whispered another prayer of thanks, and still made it to my meeting on time.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## ProfWife

Ladies, I need some feedback.

The practice I'm with is not sitting well with me right now.

For the fertility consult we did, we had to wait over an hour to be taken back for the appointment, and then waited for another 15-20 minutes after that. (This is not including the about 20 minutes we were there early for the appointment.)

When I had to do an pelvic ultrasound during the school day, they told me that I was first on the list and would be taken back quickly once she arrived. The appointment was set for 8:30. Again, I was there early so I could be there as soon as she was ready. I didn't get taken back until around 9-ish.

I needed to get the orders for my husband to have an SA done. I called, the lady said they were on my chart and ready for me to pick up. I show up at 4 to get them the next day. The clerk walks back to get my chart and pull the paper. At 4:20, the other receptionist asks if I'd like a seat while I wait. Around 4:30, she finally came out with the orders but then had to wait for the copier to warm up so they could have a copy of the orders. I walked out around 4:40.

When I was worried I was having a chemical miscarriage, I tried to call in, but they were closed. I left an email for the nurse (That was late Friday, early Saturday). I got a call the following Friday from a business admin at their other location to see if my question had been answered.

We've told them we can't do "fertility treatments" right now as they are not covered by insurance. Today, when I tried to get hubby's SA report, they said I was cleared for an IUI. We haven't even tried the timed intercourse aided by ultrasound! No attempts for medication...nothing through their office. Yet, at the same time - with my file pulled up - the nurse asked if I'd had my labs or HSG done (both done over a month ago now). 



Would you ladies continue with a doctor who is doing this? Have I given enough grace to them to ask for my chart to be prepped for me to move to another practice?


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Ladies, I need some feedback.
> 
> The practice I'm with is not sitting well with me right now.
> 
> For the fertility consult we did, we had to wait over an hour to be taken back for the appointment, and then waited for another 15-20 minutes after that. (This is not including the about 20 minutes we were there early for the appointment.)
> 
> When I had to do an pelvic ultrasound during the school day, they told me that I was first on the list and would be taken back quickly once she arrived. The appointment was set for 8:30. Again, I was there early so I could be there as soon as she was ready. I didn't get taken back until around 9-ish.
> 
> I needed to get the orders for my husband to have an SA done. I called, the lady said they were on my chart and ready for me to pick up. I show up at 4 to get them the next day. The clerk walks back to get my chart and pull the paper. At 4:20, the other receptionist asks if I'd like a seat while I wait. Around 4:30, she finally came out with the orders but then had to wait for the copier to warm up so they could have a copy of the orders. I walked out around 4:40.
> 
> When I was worried I was having a chemical miscarriage, I tried to call in, but they were closed. I left an email for the nurse (That was late Friday, early Saturday). I got a call the following Friday from a business admin at their other location to see if my question had been answered.
> 
> We've told them we can't do "fertility treatments" right now as they are not covered by insurance. Today, when I tried to get hubby's SA report, they said I was cleared for an IUI. We haven't even tried the timed intercourse aided by ultrasound! No attempts for medication...nothing through their office. Yet, at the same time - with my file pulled up - the nurse asked if I'd had my labs or HSG done (both done over a month ago now).
> 
> 
> 
> Would you ladies continue with a doctor who is doing this? Have I given enough grace to them to ask for my chart to be prepped for me to move to another practice?

Oh sweetheart, I would grab my medical chart and run straight out the door. That is the total opposite of what my fertility clinic is like. They are very organized and I think the most I've waited was maybe 10min, they have you sign in and it seems like as soon as I sit down, they call me in right away. 

I have had some issues that I needed to talk to someone about when their office was closed and they always have someone available to talk to and I even had them contact the Dr for me and the Dr called within a couple of minutes to hear my concerns.

I would see if there are any other fertility clinics in your area, doesn't hurt to try, especially if you're not happy now.


----------



## No Doubt

I agree with GJ. When I felt like my gyno wasn't taking me seriously I told them to fax my records to the specialist, all of it, and when they didn't get it right the first time I threw a fit and made them redo it that day. The specialist was more like what GJ was saying, available, timely and knowledgeable about my individual situation and record.


----------



## uwa_amanda

I just wanted to let everyone know that I am going to taking a break from bnb for a little while. I am going through some pretty emotional stuff right now and need to get away. We are coming up on a year since we stopped trying and I am having a hard time coming to terms with it. I didn't think it would really phase me but I am not in a good place emotionally right now. I will keep you all in my prayers. I'll be back soon. I'm just not sure when.


----------



## No Doubt

Amanda take as much time as you need. Lord, I pray that you would bless her with a peace that surpasses all understanding. Cover her heart and her mind and remove anything that is not of You. Protect our sister in any and all areas. Renew her Father and fill her with joy, in Your mighty and capable name, AMEN!


----------



## Jett55

Def will keep you in my prayers Amanda  also congrats to Dyna on the bfp 
:D all these Bfps are really starting to build up my faith God is soo good :) I pray for the ladies on this thread daily & will continue to pray that God blesses each & every one of you & keeps working in your lives <3


----------



## QueenKingfish

Dynamicmae - YAY!!! PRAISE THE LORD!!! A very blessed, happy and healthy 40 weeks to you three! ;) 

ProfWife - Run, Don't walk. There is absolutely NO reason for you to waste your time there anymore. Doctors run a business, and if that business is not meeting your needs, go to the next one. You MUST feel comfortable, cared for and like you are their most important patient when you are in that office. Also, after they fax/send your records to your new physician, let them know exactly why you left - sometimes the docs have little to no clue what is going on in their offices and can't fix it unless they are alerted. 

Amanda - I echo NoDoubt's prayer for you and will keep you in that place of prayer!


----------



## BRK06

Dynamicmae said:


> God is great ladies!!!!!!! I got my BFP today :D

Praise God!! Congrats and I'll be praying for a H&H 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I am going to taking a break from bnb for a little while. I am going through some pretty emotional stuff right now and need to get away. We are coming up on a year since we stopped trying and I am having a hard time coming to terms with it. I didn't think it would really phase me but I am not in a good place emotionally right now. I will keep you all in my prayers. I'll be back soon. I'm just not sure when.

I'm sorry Hun :hugs:

You will be continually be covered in prayers by the ladies on this thread.

Please private message me if you ever want to chat.


----------



## BRK06

ProfWife said:


> Ladies, I need some feedback.
> 
> The practice I'm with is not sitting well with me right now.
> 
> For the fertility consult we did, we had to wait over an hour to be taken back for the appointment, and then waited for another 15-20 minutes after that. (This is not including the about 20 minutes we were there early for the appointment.)
> 
> When I had to do an pelvic ultrasound during the school day, they told me that I was first on the list and would be taken back quickly once she arrived. The appointment was set for 8:30. Again, I was there early so I could be there as soon as she was ready. I didn't get taken back until around 9-ish.
> 
> I needed to get the orders for my husband to have an SA done. I called, the lady said they were on my chart and ready for me to pick up. I show up at 4 to get them the next day. The clerk walks back to get my chart and pull the paper. At 4:20, the other receptionist asks if I'd like a seat while I wait. Around 4:30, she finally came out with the orders but then had to wait for the copier to warm up so they could have a copy of the orders. I walked out around 4:40.
> 
> When I was worried I was having a chemical miscarriage, I tried to call in, but they were closed. I left an email for the nurse (That was late Friday, early Saturday). I got a call the following Friday from a business admin at their other location to see if my question had been answered.
> 
> We've told them we can't do "fertility treatments" right now as they are not covered by insurance. Today, when I tried to get hubby's SA report, they said I was cleared for an IUI. We haven't even tried the timed intercourse aided by ultrasound! No attempts for medication...nothing through their office. Yet, at the same time - with my file pulled up - the nurse asked if I'd had my labs or HSG done (both done over a month ago now).
> 
> 
> 
> Would you ladies continue with a doctor who is doing this? Have I given enough grace to them to ask for my chart to be prepped for me to move to another practice?

I agree with the other ladies! Sweetie, take that chart and run! Ask around about some of the other practices in your area if possible. I'll be praying God leads you to the right one!


----------



## BRK06

uwa_amanda said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I am going to taking a break from bnb for a little while. I am going through some pretty emotional stuff right now and need to get away. We are coming up on a year since we stopped trying and I am having a hard time coming to terms with it. I didn't think it would really phase me but I am not in a good place emotionally right now. I will keep you all in my prayers. I'll be back soon. I'm just not sure when.

Take your time, Hun... We will all be here for you when you get back. I'll keep you in prayer too :hugs:


----------



## Jett55

Tonights church service was super amazing. When I came in I was wore down I had so much on my mind but once I started entering into worship it all went away every care concern vanished. God is soo good. The preacher had them sing the song in the presence of angels that song every time moves me. Anyways he asked those who will to step out of their comfort zone and come up to the front & worship at first I fought it I thought I can worship right here but God told me to go up there and I did. I just basked in his presence and feel completely renewed and refreshed. I feel like my prayer has already been answered I just have to be willing and ready to receive it. God is truly amazing


----------



## ProfWife

Amanda, praying for you. This journey is far longer and harder than is think any of us ever thought it would be.

Dyna - congratulations!!

All others - thanks for the feedback. They are getting one last shot. I am calling tomorrow for the counts on hubby's SA and I want a face to face appointment with my doc. I want post ov progesterone labs taken to see if my numbers are too low and I want her to verify and fix the stenosis or deem me to not have stenosis. Then I want them to follow up as needed with the progesterone and leave me alone for a few months to BD with my hubby in peace. If they can't arrange that, they will get the file request and I'll go elsewhere.


----------



## Dynamicmae

Pro- sounds good!!! I've got AF type pains today :( Is this normal? They pretty constant cramps.... I'm gonna go for bloods now to confirm hpt.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Dynamicmae said:


> Pro- sounds good!!! I've got AF type pains today :( Is this normal? They pretty constant cramps.... I'm gonna go for bloods now to confirm hpt.

I think they normal,if its just cramps and no blood...:hugs: but just make sure from the doc.


----------



## PrincessBree

Congratulations DynamicMae!!!!!

That is such wonderful news I pray that your pregnancy is happy healthy and complication free ! 

Enjoy every minute of it hun!Xx


----------



## No Doubt

Dyna, the cramps are normal. When I got my bfp I cramped for an evening and the next day just like af so I thought af was coming. But they stopped, I tested and it was a bfp. As long as they aren't painful really bad cramps you should be fine.


----------



## Godsjewel

The LORD himself goes before you and will be with you; he will never leave you nor forsake you. Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged."

Deuteronomy 31:8


My nephew, John-Paul, is a very athletic young man who has never met a physical challenge he didnt like. While other starry eyed lovers offer Valentines treasures of flowers and candy, his gift to his young bride was a leap out of a perfectly good airplane at 13,000 feet. The bigger the adrenaline rush, the better for this young man. Perhaps his biggest thrill is convincing someone else to join him on his escapades.


One day, John-Paul persuaded his sister, Becky, to accompany him on a rock climbing expedition. After he made sure she was safely secured in the climbing harnesses, he scaled the face of the mountain, preparing the way for her as she stood with both feet planted securely on the ground, wondering why in the world she had agreed to play this game with her big brother. When everything was ready, John-Paul hooked the safety ropes to Beckys harnesses, and began telling her what she needed to do to make her ascent to the top of the mountain.


Everything was going well until Becky got half-way up. All of a sudden, fear gripped her, and she froze. She couldnt go up. She could go down. All she could do was tell John-Paul that she was scared and she couldnt move. John-Paul never panicked. He was standing at the base of the rock wall with her safety rope in his hand and his feet planted firmly on the ground. He calmly told her every single move to make. Becky, move your right foot six inches to the right. Youll find a foothold I made for you there. Put your foot there and take one more step up. He never took his eyes off his sister for one minute and he never doubted that shed make it to the top. Why? He had gone before her and prepared the way for her. He knew where he had prepared footholds in the side of the rock wall. He had climbed the wall before her and he knew just how to tell her where she needed to place her foot to take her next step. He also knew he held her safety rope securely in his hands and he would never, ever let her fall. It didnt matter that Becky had never been rock climbing before. John-Paul had done it hundreds of times. He knew those mountains like the back of his hand. He loved his sister and he was committed to her safety. Eventually, Becky made it to the top--and threw her hands over her head and danced a little celebratory jig when she got there!


Facing another month of infertility can be a lot like the mountain Becky faced. It can be terrifying. You dont want to give up, but you just dont know how you can keep trying another month. Youre having to face a situation you never thought youd be in and it can be so frustrating when you dont know what to do. The decisions you must make can loom in front of you higher than any mountain youve ever faced and the fear you feel can be paralyzing. 


Deuteronomy 31:8 tells us The LORD himself goes before you and will be with you; he will never leave you nor forsake you. Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged." After Moses died, Joshua was placed as leader of the Israelites. It was quite the daunting task as they were not the easiest group to lead. He was fearful of what he was facing, and rightfully so. However, over and over again, God told him he simply did not have to fear, for God promised to be with him. Not only was the Lord with him, the Lord promised to go before Joshua, and prepare the way for him. And He never left him for a moment, so Joshua didnt have to fear or be discouraged. 


Before Becky ever lifted her foot from the ground, John-Paul had already climbed the rock wall, prepared footholds, and planned her path for her. He prepared her way. Before she ever placed her hand on the side of the mountain that day, her brother had her safety harness secure and held the safety rope securely in his hands. When she panicked, he stayed calm. When she didnt know what to do, he did. When she could see nothing but 6 inches in front of her face, he could see the whole picture, including the path she needed to take to get to her destination and he knew just how to tell her how to get to where she needed to be. And he never left her for a second so she didnt have be afraid. 


God has gone ahead of you and prepared the way for you through your infertility. Before you ever began trying to conceive, before the first tear of frustration ran down your cheeks, God already knew how to bring you through this trial and had the plan for your life securely in His hands. He knew you would panic, but He still remains calm. When you can only see todays negative pregnancy test, He can see all of eternity, including everything Hell bring you through to get you to the family He has lovingly designed for you. And Hell never leave you for a second, so you simply do not have to be afraid. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Yukki2011

uwa_amanda said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I am going to taking a break from bnb for a little while. I am going through some pretty emotional stuff right now and need to get away. We are coming up on a year since we stopped trying and I am having a hard time coming to terms with it. I didn't think it would really phase me but I am not in a good place emotionally right now. I will keep you all in my prayers. I'll be back soon. I'm just not sure when.

:hugs: You will be in my prayers.

Dynamicmae :Congrats H&H 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Semen Analysis results are in. They just said "normal" on the phone. Anyone have any additional insight? 

Volume 2.3 mL
Total Count: 66 million
Concentration: 29 million
Morphology: 22 million (I'm assuming either million or percent here)
Motility: 81 (I don't know if this is a percentage or a raw number)
Viscosity: Less than 5 minutes
Round Cells: 2-5 million
Appearance: Yellow with slight viscosity


They're recommending my hubs take CoEnzyme Q10 for a few months. He's also going to start the FertilAid for men as soon as it comes in.

I was firm against the IUI at this point and told the nurse I wanted to schedule an appointment about the stenosis and progesterone. She said she'd not had experience with progesterone testing after ovulation unless pregnant, but that she'd ask the doc on call today and get back with me. Unfortunately, the appt is scheduled for the 16th which will be after ovulation during my TWW (so I likely won't want her messing with the cervix dilation on the off chance I might get pregnant). Perhaps she can still evaluate without that though. 

I also found out why it's taking so long for items to happen. In the last 2 months they've had 4 providers and 2 nurses out for births (their own, not a patient's). I'm going to start filling up my water bottles at their office!


----------



## No Doubt

ProfWife said:


> Semen Analysis results are in. They just said "normal" on the phone. Anyone have any additional insight?
> 
> Volume 2.3 mL
> Total Count: 66 million
> Concentration: 29 million
> Morphology: 22 million (I'm assuming either million or percent here)
> Motility: 81 (I don't know if this is a percentage or a raw number)
> Viscosity: Less than 5 minutes
> Round Cells: 2-5 million
> Appearance: Yellow with slight viscosity
> 
> 
> They're recommending my hubs take CoEnzyme Q10 for a few months. He's also going to start the FertilAid for men as soon as it comes in.
> 
> I was firm against the IUI at this point and told the nurse I wanted to schedule an appointment about the stenosis and progesterone. She said she'd not had experience with progesterone testing after ovulation unless pregnant, but that she'd ask the doc on call today and get back with me. Unfortunately, the appt is scheduled for the 16th which will be after ovulation during my TWW (so I likely won't want her messing with the cervix dilation on the off chance I might get pregnant). Perhaps she can still evaluate without that though.
> 
> I also found out why it's taking so long for items to happen. In the last 2 months they've had 4 providers and 2 nurses out for births (their own, not a patient's). I'm going to start filling up my water bottles at their office!

Maybe you are in the right place with all those births going on!

Ok, here's what I know from what you posted and when we had to do IUI.

Volume 2.3 mL
Total Count: 66 million (This is a really good number! Low would be below 20 mil)Concentration: 29 million
Morphology: 22 million (I'm assuming either million or percent here) (22 out of 66 mil is a little low for morphology but is still a decent shot)Motility: 81 (I don't know if this is a percentage or a raw number) (This is a good percentage)Viscosity: Less than 5 minutes (I can't remember what is decent with the viscosity)Round Cells: 2-5 million
Appearance: Yellow with slight viscosity

The progesterone is checked on cd 21 through bloodwork, so they won't have to do an internal check. If you O late though, it may be done later. Generally it drawn about a week after O.


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks for the info. 

We don't want to do an IUI as we're only on cycle 7 TTC. We want to use that as an option after a full year (which would mean I'd start my next year of teaching AND we'd be down below about 60K on our home mortgage, so we'd have the $$ to pay for it since insurance won't cover it). We do want to start the u/s guided timing if we don't get pregnant this month as we already missed the window for this month.


----------



## QueenKingfish

ProfWife - I think you're going about this the right way. You're trusting your instincts and standing up for yourself! Keep fighting for where you and DH feel God is leading your family! :)


----------



## stevens2010

I am so happy to see your wonderful news Sarah! 

I was at a low point this morning, a lot has hit me emotionally and I've been feeling like God has forgotten me or isn't hearing my desperate cries for a baby and I've spent all morning in tears (been hit by some BFPs very close to me ) and I came on here specifially to come to this thread and your post was the first I saw. 

God's plan for us will come to pass in His timing if we can just trust Him. Such amazing news and I'm so happy for you! 

Just wanted to leave you all with two scriptures and some thoughts I've had about them. I hope they bless you as much as they blessed me. 

The first is in Psalms 139v13 says &#8211; &#8220;For You created my inmost being; You knit me together in my mother&#8217;s womb.&#8221; .. God HIMSELF knit us together, He knit your little baby together. With fingertips that flung stars into space, He knit us together. The contrast of a God so big He used His fingertips to fling the stars to space, compared to the thought of God knitting us together in our mother's wombs... That amazes me! God is capable of anything, our situations are not too big for God, but rather our God is too big for our situations! I know it's hard and we sometimes can't see beyond our pain but we must remind ourselves that we have a God who makes the impossible, possible!

The second verse is this:
Matthew 10v30 - "Even the very hairs on your head are numbered." - Something that is probably, to us, the most useless bit of information about us.. Have you ever met a person who asks how many hairs are on your head? Do we care? Something that is so insignificant to us, is SIGNIFICANT to God, because it's about us. God loves you and cares for you THAT MUCH that He knows the exact number of hairs on your head. If He cares about something that to us, is so insignificant, imagine how much He cares about what we're feeling, our struggles, our heartfelt desires, our painful ache to be mothers (and fathers). God CARES. Cast all your burdens upon the Lord and know that God has compassion on us. 

Bless you all. 

x


----------



## No Doubt

Stevens, thank you for that wonderful reminder and breakdown.


----------



## Godsjewel

stevens2010 said:


> I am so happy to see your wonderful news Sarah!
> 
> I was at a low point this morning, a lot has hit me emotionally and I've been feeling like God has forgotten me or isn't hearing my desperate cries for a baby and I've spent all morning in tears (been hit by some BFPs very close to me ) and I came on here specifially to come to this thread and your post was the first I saw.
> 
> God's plan for us will come to pass in His timing if we can just trust Him. Such amazing news and I'm so happy for you!
> 
> Just wanted to leave you all with two scriptures and some thoughts I've had about them. I hope they bless you as much as they blessed me.
> 
> The first is in Psalms 139v13 says  For You created my inmost being; You knit me together in my mothers womb. .. God HIMSELF knit us together, He knit your little baby together. With fingertips that flung stars into space, He knit us together. The contrast of a God so big He used His fingertips to fling the stars to space, compared to the thought of God knitting us together in our mother's wombs... That amazes me! God is capable of anything, our situations are not too big for God, but rather our God is too big for our situations! I know it's hard and we sometimes can't see beyond our pain but we must remind ourselves that we have a God who makes the impossible, possible!
> 
> The second verse is this:
> Matthew 10v30 - "Even the very hairs on your head are numbered." - Something that is probably, to us, the most useless bit of information about us.. Have you ever met a person who asks how many hairs are on your head? Do we care? Something that is so insignificant to us, is SIGNIFICANT to God, because it's about us. God loves you and cares for you THAT MUCH that He knows the exact number of hairs on your head. If He cares about something that to us, is so insignificant, imagine how much He cares about what we're feeling, our struggles, our heartfelt desires, our painful ache to be mothers (and fathers). God CARES. Cast all your burdens upon the Lord and know that God has compassion on us.
> 
> Bless you all.
> 
> x

Thanks sweetie! It was a long journey, but was worth the wait.

I sat down with Taylor months ago and was talking to her about faith and that we have to trust and believe that God has everything worked out for the good. 

I told her that when I was younger, my plan was to get married, buy a house with a white picket fence and have 2 children, a boy and a girl...my life didn't turn out that way. Never in my life did I think I was going to marry a man who already had a child (Taylor), which means God had a better plan for me then I did for myself.

I told her that I wasn't sure if God was ever going to bless us with a baby and maybe she was going to be our only child, but we can still hold on to faith, especially if we have that desire in our heart. I also told her that if and when it happens, it will be in His perfect timing. I explained it to her like this...

"Would I be a good mom if every night before bedtime you asked me if you could have ice cream and I always said yes and let you eat as much ice cream as you wanted?" She said no and I asked why...she said, "because I would get a big tummy ache and not feel good". Same with God, He isn't going to give us something just because we want it or feel we need it. When it's the right time, He will bless you. It may be in a couple of months or a couple of years and when I was in the waiting time I could picture Him looking at me thinking, "I can't wait to give you your precious gift, just be patient a little longer". 

My pregnancy happened at the perfect time, my husband and I are more in love now then ever and Taylor is old enough to help around the house and when the baby arrives. Plus, it was nice to be able to help raise Taylor without any other distractions around. Her birth mom isn't around, so I know God allowed us to have this special bonding time with one another. I have been in her life since she was 3 and she has lived with hubby and I full time for 6 years. She will be 11 this year when her brother or sister is born.

God is good and continue to focus on the many blessings He gives you daily and thank Him for giving you that precious child at the perfect time. God had not forgotten you, He loves and cares about you deeply and that's why He is waiting for the perfect time to present you with your baby. :hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Godsjewel said:


> stevens2010 said:
> 
> 
> I am so happy to see your wonderful news Sarah!
> 
> I was at a low point this morning, a lot has hit me emotionally and I've been feeling like God has forgotten me or isn't hearing my desperate cries for a baby and I've spent all morning in tears (been hit by some BFPs very close to me ) and I came on here specifially to come to this thread and your post was the first I saw.
> 
> God's plan for us will come to pass in His timing if we can just trust Him. Such amazing news and I'm so happy for you!
> 
> Just wanted to leave you all with two scriptures and some thoughts I've had about them. I hope they bless you as much as they blessed me.
> 
> The first is in Psalms 139v13 says  For You created my inmost being; You knit me together in my mothers womb. .. God HIMSELF knit us together, He knit your little baby together. With fingertips that flung stars into space, He knit us together. The contrast of a God so big He used His fingertips to fling the stars to space, compared to the thought of God knitting us together in our mother's wombs... That amazes me! God is capable of anything, our situations are not too big for God, but rather our God is too big for our situations! I know it's hard and we sometimes can't see beyond our pain but we must remind ourselves that we have a God who makes the impossible, possible!
> 
> The second verse is this:
> Matthew 10v30 - "Even the very hairs on your head are numbered." - Something that is probably, to us, the most useless bit of information about us.. Have you ever met a person who asks how many hairs are on your head? Do we care? Something that is so insignificant to us, is SIGNIFICANT to God, because it's about us. God loves you and cares for you THAT MUCH that He knows the exact number of hairs on your head. If He cares about something that to us, is so insignificant, imagine how much He cares about what we're feeling, our struggles, our heartfelt desires, our painful ache to be mothers (and fathers). God CARES. Cast all your burdens upon the Lord and know that God has compassion on us.
> 
> Bless you all.
> 
> x
> 
> Thanks sweetie! It was a long journey, but was worth the wait.
> 
> I sat down with Taylor months ago and was talking to her about faith and that we have to trust and believe that God has everything worked out for the good.
> 
> I told her that when I was younger, my plan was to get married, buy a house with a white picket fence and have 2 children, a boy and a girl...my life didn't turn out that way. Never in my life did I think I was going to marry a man who already had a child (Taylor), which means God had a better plan for me then I did for myself.
> 
> I told her that I wasn't sure if God was ever going to bless us with a baby and maybe she was going to be our only child, but we can still hold on to faith, especially if we have that desire in our heart. I also told her that if and when it happens, it will be in His perfect timing. I explained it to her like this...
> 
> "Would I be a good mom if every night before bedtime you asked me if you could have ice cream and I always said yes and let you eat as much ice cream as you wanted?" She said no and I asked why...she said, "because I would get a big tummy ache and not feel good". Same with God, He isn't going to give us something just because we want it or feel we need it. When it's the right time, He will bless you. It may be in a couple of months or a couple of years and when I was in the waiting time I could picture Him looking at me thinking, "I can't wait to give you your precious gift, just be patient a little longer".
> 
> My pregnancy happened at the perfect time, my husband and I are more in love now then ever and Taylor is old enough to help around the house and when the baby arrives. Plus, it was nice to be able to help raise Taylor without any other distractions around. Her birth mom isn't around, so I know God allowed us to have this special bonding time with one another. I have been in her life since she was 3 and she has lived with hubby and I full time for 6 years. She will be 11 this year when her brother or sister is born.
> 
> God is good and continue to focus on the many blessings He gives you daily and thank Him for giving you that precious child at the perfect time. God had not forgotten you, He loves and cares about you deeply and that's why He is waiting for the perfect time to present you with your baby. :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh but Sarah you post just made me all teary!I logged on now via my phone wanted to ask you ladies,to pls pray for me as I'm losing faith and I feel God is not listening,its like u are spaeking to me!I'm by my docter's office,and his going to give clomid another shot for next cycle,for now.God is speaking to me through you,I pray he continues to bless you kind heart and ur family#hugs#


----------



## Dynamicmae

@ mummytobe..... Keep up the faith.... I know its hard!!!! But its only in retrospect that u see that Gods timing is the best timing!!! How long have u been on clomid now? This cycle was my first cycle off clomid....


----------



## BRK06

A Friday Funny for you all :haha:


https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m569/BRK0506/D864104B-0100-42FB-8553-2C3E3000949A-5322-00000813EB714FB7_zps844374f3.jpg


----------



## MummyWant2be

Dynamicmae said:


> @ mummytobe..... Keep up the faith.... I know its hard!!!! But its only in retrospect that u see that Gods timing is the best timing!!! How long have u been on clomid now? This cycle was my first cycle off clomid....

Thanks I will await and prepare for that perfect time when he blesses us...hopefully with twins.-i've bee off clomid since last year in Octoberr,now my doc upped my dose to 2pills a day of clomid for the next 3months,then if dat fails then he will send me for the HSG test.I pray that the clomid works,and I won't need to go for the HSG test.hope you all having a great weekend.


----------



## QueenKingfish

Ovulation + furbaby 2 days from going to be with Jesus + Watching The Hunger Games tonight = Sobby mess while hemming short-sleeved uniform shirts for DH. YAY HORMONES! :winkwink:

I haven't even known what day it is this week, so it being Friday snuck up on me! DH took a couple of days off on top of his weekend because it was Spring Break and he had cancelled practice through Wednesday. What a fantastic and relaxing time! We even had a chance to go get a couple's massage at a day spa in my home town and spend some time with my MIL, SIL and our nephew. 

Hope everyone has a marvelous weekend! Ours will be filled with a baseball double-header tomorrow, church on Sunday and teaching our Marriage Ministry class Sunday evening after having Easter off. I think it may be nice to be back into a semi-normal schedule - Maybe keep my mind off of the TWW for a change. :rofl:


----------



## genesismarie

Hey ladies,
Been lurking & reading for awhile. Just wanted to post my thoughts and get some feed back I guess vent so here it goes..... While TTC did you ladies find yourself struggling to believe more in GOD than in science? Simply thought really but heavy on my mind. With all the info readily available & even b&b i have found myself forgiving I serve, love,& believe in an impossible GOD. I find myself this is not scientifically possible because I was on the depo shot so ill just have to wait until science says its wore off but forgetting my GOD is an Impossible GOD a GOD of miracles who gives blessing & works for the good who love him. Feel so bad when I forget these true facts & only focus on wordly facts. I feel like a failure & disbelieving unfaithful & disobedient
Just need someone to tell me I'm not going loopy


----------



## Dynamicmae

Not going loopy at all!!!! We are pregnant AGAINST ALL THE ODDS because of our awesome God!!!! I always knew he could do a miracle for me but with all the "facts" out there, I suppose you could say, that I lost my faith.... But when we put our faith back into God and forget all the "facts" amazing things happen!!!!! Ladies I'd like to ask u guys to please pray for me.... I don't have rubella antibodies, so I have to be careful around kids... Just except I work with kids all day.... Gosh... I know my God will protect my unborn child and myself!!


----------



## Jett55

Yes He will! And I will def pray that God has an extra hand of protection upon you  so this morning was rather weird during praise & worship they were about to sing the song bless the Lord oh my soul/ 10,000 reasons absolutely love the song but the thought that went through me was I always hear this song before I find out I'm not pregnant not even a minute later my pastor got up & cut the last song to begin preaching no particular reason as he never does that but it was really strange thing cause it was right after I had that thought. Idk if it means a thing but it def sent me for a loop lol


----------



## Godsjewel

genesismarie said:


> Hey ladies,
> Been lurking & reading for awhile. Just wanted to post my thoughts and get some feed back I guess vent so here it goes..... While TTC did you ladies find yourself struggling to believe more in GOD than in science? Simply thought really but heavy on my mind. With all the info readily available & even b&b i have found myself forgiving I serve, love,& believe in an impossible GOD. I find myself this is not scientifically possible because I was on the depo shot so ill just have to wait until science says its wore off but forgetting my GOD is an Impossible GOD a GOD of miracles who gives blessing & works for the good who love him. Feel so bad when I forget these true facts & only focus on wordly facts. I feel like a failure & disbelieving unfaithful & disobedient
> Just need someone to tell me I'm not going loopy

Nope, I'm sure most of the ladies on here can tell you we have gone back and forth with struggling to believe.

I've had some things happen in the past where God totally took control and worked out everything for the good. So whenever the enemy would try to steal my joy and tell me it would never happen, I stated all the things God has done for me in the past, He never left me then, why would He now.

God is good and knows we will sometimes struggle, but He is always there to pick you up and hold you in His loving arms.


----------



## Godsjewel

Imagine with me that infertility is really a journey. You stand at the beginning of a path and when you walk to the end of the path, your issues will be resolved. What does this path look like? What will it take to get to the end?

There are many twists and turns. You cannot see if you are at the beginning or nearing the end. You just know you cannot get off this path. You must follow it until it ends. 

Look down by your feet. What do you see? There are thorns all around you. Thorns on the right side of the path, thorns on the left. You see them all alongside the path behind you and all in front of you. If you step on one, the injury would cause great pain and make it harder for you to continue on your journey. 

But look! Theres a shortcut. That path has flowers instead of thorns. The only problem is that you must walk through the thorns to reach that path. Oh, the pain those thorns would cause. Is it worth it?

There are so many questions, so many what ifs along the path to potential parenthood. Each one is like a thorn in the way.

What if I go the wrong way? What if I get lost? What if I cant find my way out of the woods?

What if I choose the wrong treatment? What if our savings is lost? What if I cant find my way back to God after the way Ive spoken to or about Him? What if there is an adopted child out there to whom I cannot find my way? What if we consent to IVF and it fails? What if my marriage fails? What if there is another diagnosis? What if my husband says no more? What if I conceive and lose a child? What if we make the wrong choice as to whether to go to a doctor or not? What if? What if? What if?

The burden of making so many life-changing decisions in the midst of such stress can be so overwhelming. You gather as much information as you possibly can, yet you still cannot understand the medical jargon or even the financial statements. The pressure is mounting!

You desperately need a guide down this path. Sometimes it is easy to see which way to turn. Other times the thorns are hidden among the foliage and they catch you by surprise. Who can help you navigate this unknown territory?

Lets go to the third chapter of Proverbs. (KJV)

Trust in the LORD with all your heart,
And lean not on your own understanding;
In all your ways acknowledge Him,
And He shall direct your paths.
Proverbs 3:5-6

Dont understand exactly what youre supposed to do? Heres the good news. You dont have to. In fact, God tells you not to. Dont trust in your own understanding. Remember that there are times when your understanding of a situation is not accurate! 

Trust God. Trust Him with all your heart. Trust Him with your future, with your body, with your family. Hell direct you down this path of infertility. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

Okay! Okay! I admit it! I might as well confess. It seems I cant hide it anymore.


I am nosey.


I dont mean that Im just a little curious about people. I am flat-out nosey! I get a thrill out of people watching in the mall and wondering what they carry in their bulging shopping bags. The other day I read comments on my niece's Facebook and actually emailed her to ask what her friend was talking about. My husband says I get a look when I start eavesdropping on the people at the next table. Can I help it if my sensitive ears pick up on interesting conversations? Truth be told, I think people are fascinating and I want to know what goes on in their lives.


Being the nosey creature that I am, it drives me crazy when I get just a glimpse of something, but I cannot see the entire story. Case in point: limousines with dark windows. They drive me nuts. I know there has to be someone important inside--I just cant see them. Is it a high-powered politician? Oooh, maybe its some famous actor or actress! If I could only get a glimpse of that face. If theyd just roll the window down, I could see inside. I speed up or slow down to try to get a peek, but no matter how hard I strain to see what this glamourous vehicle carries, I cannot see through the darkened glass.


Kind of like infertility.


For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known. 

1 Corinthians 13:12


It would be so much easier to live under the weight of infertility if we knew why. Why does God allow my heart to be ripped apart every time I see someone else with a bulging belly or spit-up stains on their shoulder? Why do so many of my friends have baby showers while I have appointments with fertility specialists? Why cant I see His hand in my life? Why cant I see His plan?


Its because life has darkened windows just like a limousine. 


For now we see through a glass, darkly. For now, we cannot see the plan God has so lovingly designed for us. Its easy to assume that the vehicle of our lives is empty--there could be no great treasure inside. Now we know in part. We know that at least for a time we cannot conceive. Now we know its hard. Now we know we beg and plead for a baby but Gods silent answer of no resounds through our ears like a thousand trumpets. 


God knows its hard to see only a part of His plan. He knows its tough to only be able to eavesdrop on heavenly conversations and not be able to hear Gods every word about your life. But hang on! We know in part, but one day we will know fully.


If we knew every aspect of Gods plan, where would faith come in? What need would there be to trust God? If we knew fully now, there would be no need to peer into the Scriptures, to strain to hear the voice of God. There would be no reason to strive to seek His face. 


One day, youll know fully. Until then, keep eavesdropping on Heavens conversations. Peer into the darkened windows. Seek His face. 


And every time you see the darkened windows of a limousine, know that one day, the window will roll down. Youll finally see the treasure God placed inside of your life through the vehicle of infertility. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## stevens2010

I have had a particular worship song on my heart lately and it's been playing over and over and over in my head and I feel like God is telling me to surrender... Truely to surrender to Him. Have just posted the lyrics as I can't find the version I'm after on Youtube, will keep looking though. 

Jesus.. Lover of my soul,
All consuming fire is in Your gaze,
Jesus, I want You to know,
I will follow You all of my days,
For no one else in history is like You,
And history itself belongs to You,
Oh,Alpha and Omega, You have loved me,
And I will share eternity with You,


It's all about You, Jesus,
And all this is for You,
For Your glory and Your fame,
It's not about me (oh no)
As if You should do things my way;
You alone are God and I surrender, to Your ways...

Jesus.. Lover of my soul,
All consuming fire is in Your gaze,
Jesus, I want You to know,
That I will follow You all of my days,
For no one else in history is like You,
And history itself belongs to You,
Oh,Alpha and Omega, You have loved me,
And I will spend eternity with You.

It's all about You, Jesus,
And all this is for You,
For Your glory and Your fame,
It's not about me (no Lord)
As if You should do things my way,
You alone are God and I surrender, to Your ways..

It's all about You, Jesus,
And all this is for You,
For Your glory and Your fame,
It's not about me, As if You should do things my way,
You alone are God and I surrender... To Your ways.


----------



## ProfWife

stevens2010 - I haven't heard that song in AGES! Thank you for putting it up! I can hear it in my head clear as day, but it's been a very long time since I thought about those lyrics.


----------



## stevens2010

I hope you're all as blessed by it as I am, like you, I can hear it playing in my mind as clear as day and I just love the lyrics. 

:)


----------



## ProfWife

Hey, hey...my doc redeemed her whole staff.

She was supposed to call me today but was called in for an emergency c-section. I figured I wouldn't hear from her. Not only did I hear from her, LONG after the office was closed, but she went through piece by piece my current worries.

Guess what the nurse DIDN'T communicate to me? I have a very tiny (3 mm or so) polyp in my cervix. They found it but didn't mention it because it wasn't appearing to cause issues related to fertility. It is her opinion based on the tests and images that it's a polyp large enough that the radiologist (who did NOT have access to that information) would have perceived as stenosis since the HSG catheter wouldn't push by easily. The cath would have needed to be angled around it to push it aside. She said that if we repeat the HSG if a few months she'd have me come into their office first and make sure it was appropriately out of the way for a good procedure (or I could have it done at their branch). 

She said that there is nothing in that which would harm my chances at a good shot at a natural conception. 

:WHEW!: 

From now on, I ask to leave a message with my doctor ONLY.


----------



## markswife10

Hi ladies! Just want to join this little group :) My husband and I have been TTC for 2 years and have had 2 miscarriages in the past year. We have been diagnosed with female and male factor infertility (I have PCOS, he has low sperm count and low morphology). We are in the process of working with an OBGYN to help us conceive and maintain a pregnancy.


----------



## ProfWife

Welcome, MarksWife!

I'm a PCOS-er, too. Hubby was recently tagged for low morphology (decent count though...).

This is a good group. Lots of loving, caring women here! Welcome, welcome!


----------



## markswife10

ProfWife said:


> Welcome, MarksWife!
> 
> I'm a PCOS-er, too. Hubby was recently tagged for low morphology (decent count though...).
> 
> This is a good group. Lots of loving, caring women here! Welcome, welcome!

:wave: Thanks for the welcome! <3 I was just diagnosed with PCOS last week and put on Metformin. Hopefully that will help. My DH's numbers weren't HORRIBLE but definitely low (morph was 25, they want it at 30 or above, count was 17 mil, normal is 20-40 mil), so for now we are putting him back on Fertility Blend and Maca Root (he was taking those last summer when we conceived our angels) in hopes that they help. 

Glad to be a part of the group :) :flower:


----------



## ProfWife

We're not too far off. Our morphology was 22%, but the total count was 66 mil (concentrated count 29 mil). Doc put him on CoEnzyme Q10 (OTC - 60 mg 2X a day) and we opted for the Men's FertilAid. I'm on the women's FertilAid. 

Doc won't put me on metformin due to no miscarriages and I'm a non-insulin resistant.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi to all you lady followers of God :)

I wrote the following message to a dear friend in this forum, but felt the spirit of God encouraged me to share it to you girls as well. I hope you gain some inspiration and I pray you look to God through your current storm.

......................................................

So often we sit there and think to ourselves, 'WHY GOD?' we get so angry at him and think, 'Well if I were you God, this is what i would of done ..' As if for some reason we could do it better. I think the 2 hardest parts is; 

1. Having faith to believe 
2. Having faith when you believe it isn't fair

It's only when we go through pain we think God is unjust. It seems impossible during the painful times to think God wants whats best for us, when people around us seem to get things easily when we have been trying for years to get what they receive in a second. We become even more mad at God as we feel overlooked, and forgotten about, but most of all feel our faith has been shaken.

Let me remind you that a baby is a blessing in the eyes of the Lord. People who don't follow the word of God, just don't get it like we do. 
They don't get the appreciation when our prayers are answered and we know who has answered them. They wont get that unreal sensation when they look into their child's eyes and all they see is a miracle, an indescribable anointing on that child's life, both now and throughout their life. People around you may fall pregnant and i don't doubt how easily they fall and how undeserving they are of that privilege. 

But ..

There is no testimony here.
No breakthrough of prayer.
No anointing.
No story to tell their child/ children of how badly mummy and daddy wanted them to come into the world.
No appreciation or gratitude towards God for what he has created.

I believe this with all my heart, there is a difference between a child that was conceived over coincidence, mistake or spontaneity. Compared to a child that was CRIED over, FOUGHT for, PRAYED about, and DECLARED into this world. That little girl or boy has God's covering over their life. Which to me, is something to be proud of and look forward to.

There always is a light through the tunnel, but you have to keep walking to see it 

xxx


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome markswife!


----------



## Dynamicmae

@ Markswife! PLEASE go read my journal.... Its not ver complete as i stopped journalling becasue it felt like it kept me focused on the negative. But it give you a good idea of the problems we faced. GOD IS GREAT AND STILL WORKS MIRACLES!!!! In addistion to the problems mentioned in my journal in February the doc wanted to put me back onto birthcontrol due to two LARGE cysts on each ovary. I didnt have peace about it and prayed extensively about it..... When i went to doc again i asked that he checks to see if cysts are still ther before i agree to go on BC. The cysts were GONE!!! By a MIRACLE!!! Even the doc said its a miracle!!! I went off all medication (estrogen and clomid) and WE FELL PREGNANT the same month!!!

GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME!!!! JUST KEEP BELIEVING IT!!!

Was at doc this mornin..... he says im 5 weeks along. WE saw the getational sac ;) SOOOOO HAPPY!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

markswife10 said:


> Hi ladies! Just want to join this little group :) My husband and I have been TTC for 2 years and have had 2 miscarriages in the past year. We have been diagnosed with female and male factor infertility (I have PCOS, he has low sperm count and low morphology). We are in the process of working with an OBGYN to help us conceive and maintain a pregnancy.

Welcome :hugs: My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you've joined us.

First of all, I'm very sorry to hear about your angels...I know they are being taken good care of by our Heavenly Father.

You know what the great thing about God is??? No circumstance that comes up is to great for Him. There have been many ladies who have conceived when the odds where against them. God has a perfect plan for you and your family and I pray that He surrounds you with His peace during this waiting time.


----------



## Godsjewel

Dynamicmae said:


> Was at doc this mornin..... he says im 5 weeks along. WE saw the getational sac ;) SOOOOO HAPPY!!!

:happydance::happydance:YaY!!! That is so exciting!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Faithful your post brought tears to my eyes and I agree 100% with everything you said. I also have to say that it really perked me up about a different situation in my life right now as it reminded me that God is always in the midst of what's going on. Sometimes I get scared and my thoughts run away with me and I have to pray my sanity back and your post really helped me this morning. Thank you!

Markwife, all things definitely are possible with our God! I have pcos as well and my hubbs has a low sperm count...I mean like 2-5 mil, but glory to God He hasn't quit His miracle work! We tried clomid for almost a year and couple fo IUIs and nothing. When the pain, physically from the meds and emotionally got to be just too much we stopped everything. My husband and I prayed strongly about this individually and talked one morning and just so happened to be on the same with everything. A few months later I was pregnant. Then I was worried cause of the pcos and the fact that I have an underactive thyroid and diabetes runs in my family that gestational diabetes was a sure thing for me, but once again God said different. He just keeps showing up and showing out in my life and I love it! Have faith, God will do a work in you too!

Dyna, so glad your appt went well and you got to see the sac! How exciting! How are you feeling?


----------



## No Doubt

Ladies I have a shout in my soul this morning. I have to admit, I was feeling a little sad before coming to this thread this morning. My hubbs is kind of dealing with a situation at his job and I feel like he is being unfairly targeted and they trying to get him out on the sly. It was beginning to stress me out to be honest, and right now all I can think is in less than 2 months I'll have a son to think about and we can't afford to lose that income.

BUT GOD....

But then I got to thinking that we have a decent amount of money in our savings that will carry us for a while. Then my hubbs told me about the part time job he has kept basically for the past three years simply cause he likes it and he'll pick up hours whenever he pleases and yes, he can pick up a full 40 hour week. Then I looked back at my life and all the times I thought "what next..." and the next thing was God showing up and pulling everything together. BUT GOD... BUT GOD... BUT GOD...

My God is awesome and He can, does and will work miracles in any and all areas of my life. My grandmother always tells me "the bible says it's a sin to worry.... it's ok to be concerned, but we're not supposed to worry about anything, not even our children...God can take care of them better than you and I can".

After coming here and seeing everyone's posts and being reminded of all that God has done in my life my soul can't help but shout! I don't know how things will work out with my husband's job, but I do know that God will work it out. And however He does is fine with me. Every door that's ever been closed in my life has always been followed by an even better door opening! So if this door must be closed then so be it, for I know the next to be opened will be even better than the last.

Thank you Lord for reminding me of who You are and that Your capabilities have no limit. And thank you for peace in the midst of the storm...a peace that only you can provide. Have Your way Lord!


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi Ladies,

I have created a separate thread for those of you who would like to follow me on this wonderful journey that the Lord has blessed me with. This is where I will be doing all of my pregnancy updates.

Just click on the link below :winkwink:

*https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/success-stories/1815599-my-miracle-journey.html*

You are all continually in my prayers and I look forward to hearing more good news soon :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> Ladies I have a shout in my soul this morning. I have to admit, I was feeling a little sad before coming to this thread this morning. My hubbs is kind of dealing with a situation at his job and I feel like he is being unfairly targeted and they trying to get him out on the sly. It was beginning to stress me out to be honest, and right now all I can think is in less than 2 months I'll have a son to think about and we can't afford to lose that income.
> 
> BUT GOD....
> 
> But then I got to thinking that we have a decent amount of money in our savings that will carry us for a while. Then my hubbs told me about the part time job he has kept basically for the past three years simply cause he likes it and he'll pick up hours whenever he pleases and yes, he can pick up a full 40 hour week. Then I looked back at my life and all the times I thought "what next..." and the next thing was God showing up and pulling everything together. BUT GOD... BUT GOD... BUT GOD...
> 
> My God is awesome and He can, does and will work miracles in any and all areas of my life. My grandmother always tells me "the bible says it's a sin to worry.... it's ok to be concerned, but we're not supposed to worry about anything, not even our children...God can take care of them better than you and I can".
> 
> After coming here and seeing everyone's posts and being reminded of all that God has done in my life my soul can't help but shout! I don't know how things will work out with my husband's job, but I do know that God will work it out. And however He does is fine with me. Every door that's ever been closed in my life has always been followed by an even better door opening! So if this door must be closed then so be it, for I know the next to be opened will be even better than the last.
> 
> Thank you Lord for reminding me of who You are and that Your capabilities have no limit. And thank you for peace in the midst of the storm...a peace that only you can provide. Have Your way Lord!

Woohoo!!! Thank you Lord for taking care of us and all of our needs.

When I was going through the IVF journey, I would hear that still small voice constantly saying, "Do you trust me?"...and I would reply, "Yes, Lord... I trust you!". That was the main theme of my journey. 

Never in my past circumstances has He let me down and I knew He wasn't going to fail me now.


----------



## Yukki2011

markswife10 said:


> Hi ladies! Just want to join this little group :) My husband and I have been TTC for 2 years and have had 2 miscarriages in the past year. We have been diagnosed with female and male factor infertility (I have PCOS, he has low sperm count and low morphology). We are in the process of working with an OBGYN to help us conceive and maintain a pregnancy.

Welcome :)


----------



## markswife10

ProfWife said:


> We're not too far off. Our morphology was 22%, but the total count was 66 mil (concentrated count 29 mil). Doc put him on CoEnzyme Q10 (OTC - 60 mg 2X a day) and we opted for the Men's FertilAid. I'm on the women's FertilAid.
> 
> Doc won't put me on metformin due to no miscarriages and I'm a non-insulin resistant.

No we aren't far off! <3 Hopefully the FertilAid helps your DH! :) I have had 2 miscarriages and not sure if I have insulin resistance (they didn't test that), but they put me on it just as a precaution :) I'm glad they did because I've read it lowers risk of Miscarriage and since I've had 2 I can use all the help I can get! <3


----------



## markswife10

Dynamicmae said:


> @ Markswife! PLEASE go read my journal.... Its not ver complete as i stopped journalling becasue it felt like it kept me focused on the negative. But it give you a good idea of the problems we faced. GOD IS GREAT AND STILL WORKS MIRACLES!!!! In addistion to the problems mentioned in my journal in February the doc wanted to put me back onto birthcontrol due to two LARGE cysts on each ovary. I didnt have peace about it and prayed extensively about it..... When i went to doc again i asked that he checks to see if cysts are still ther before i agree to go on BC. The cysts were GONE!!! By a MIRACLE!!! Even the doc said its a miracle!!! I went off all medication (estrogen and clomid) and WE FELL PREGNANT the same month!!!
> 
> GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME!!!! JUST KEEP BELIEVING IT!!!
> 
> Was at doc this mornin..... he says im 5 weeks along. WE saw the getational sac ;) SOOOOO HAPPY!!!

Aw thanks so much for the encouragement! I am trusting that He IS going to bless us with our long awaited miracle very soon :) that is AMAZING that He healed those cysts! <3 God is GREAT! :) Congrats on your little Blessing! I will pray that everything continues to go perfectly with your miracle :) :hugs:


----------



## markswife10

Godsjewel said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Just want to join this little group :) My husband and I have been TTC for 2 years and have had 2 miscarriages in the past year. We have been diagnosed with female and male factor infertility (I have PCOS, he has low sperm count and low morphology). We are in the process of working with an OBGYN to help us conceive and maintain a pregnancy.
> 
> Welcome :hugs: My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you've joined us.
> 
> First of all, I'm very sorry to hear about your angels...I know they are being taken good care of by our Heavenly Father.
> 
> You know what the great thing about God is??? No circumstance that comes up is to great for Him. There have been many ladies who have conceived when the odds where against them. God has a perfect plan for you and your family and I pray that He surrounds you with His peace during this waiting time.Click to expand...

Thanks so much Sarah! <3 :hugs: I know God is looking out for our Angels :) In a way I am envious of them because the first face they ever saw was JESUS' face! <3 How blessed are they? :)

and God is most definitely BIGGER than any obstacle we face! MUCH bigger! <3 Praise God that HE is in control and can do ALL things!


----------



## markswife10

No Doubt said:


> Faithful your post brought tears to my eyes and I agree 100% with everything you said. I also have to say that it really perked me up about a different situation in my life right now as it reminded me that God is always in the midst of what's going on. Sometimes I get scared and my thoughts run away with me and I have to pray my sanity back and your post really helped me this morning. Thank you!
> 
> Markwife, all things definitely are possible with our God! I have pcos as well and my hubbs has a low sperm count...I mean like 2-5 mil, but glory to God He hasn't quit His miracle work! We tried clomid for almost a year and couple fo IUIs and nothing. When the pain, physically from the meds and emotionally got to be just too much we stopped everything. My husband and I prayed strongly about this individually and talked one morning and just so happened to be on the same with everything. A few months later I was pregnant. Then I was worried cause of the pcos and the fact that I have an underactive thyroid and diabetes runs in my family that gestational diabetes was a sure thing for me, but once again God said different. He just keeps showing up and showing out in my life and I love it! Have faith, God will do a work in you too!
> 
> Dyna, so glad your appt went well and you got to see the sac! How exciting! How are you feeling?


That is SO encouraging! Thanks so much! :) I know that God is at work! And I'm so excited to see where He's taking us! <3


----------



## markswife10

We had a little blessing from God this morning! Of course we are going through infertility testing/treatment right now, which has racked up a bit of a bill because we have a $5,000 deductible before any of it can be covered by insurance. So any extra money is going toward that at the moment. Well, today we got a $112 check in the mail from our mortgage lender, a refund of interest paid out last year. Totally unexpected! God is GREAT! <3 He has always provided when we have needed it, and has never let us down! <3 Praise God that We are HIS children and He will take care of us even more than the birds of the air and flowers and grass of the fields!


----------



## Jett55

I've started going to morning bible studies again & there is nothing like starting your day off with knowing God's got it all planned out worked out & we don't have to worry about any of it :D Have a blessed day ladies


----------



## Godsjewel

Jett55 said:


> I've started going to morning bible studies again & there is nothing like starting your day off with knowing God's got it all planned out worked out & we don't have to worry about any of it :D Have a blessed day ladies

That's wonderful! Feel free to share anything you've learned, we would love to hear it :flower:


----------



## lilyrose13

Dear ladies! Just wanted to say a big hi and thanks for your encouraging posts. I come here once in a while to see how you are doing. God is using your testimonies for a lot of good, and I find I am constantly drawing nearer to God along this journey, and I give thanks for all the good he has done in my life so far, and that is the reason for me to keep on hoping and trusting in Him and his awesomeness, even when we pass through the difficult seasons of life. May you all be blessed and thanks for sharing your testimonies :flower:

Jeremiah 29:11-14-For I know the thoughts and plans that I have for you, says the Lord, thoughts and plans for welfare and peace and not for evil, to give you hope in your final outcome. Then you will call upon Me, and you will come and pray to Me, and I will hear and heed you. Then you will seek Me, inquire for, and require Me [as a vital necessity] and find Me when you search for Me with all your heart. I will be found by you, says the Lord, (Jeremiah 29:11-13 AMP)


----------



## QueenKingfish

Welcome to you, Markswife! 

Glad to hear the encouraging words and uplifted spirits of everyone around here the past few days! I've been well. Been able to take care of a friend's 8-week-old while she goes to job interviews, so that helps me be more patient for our little one to announce it's arrival in my womb. I'm also working on a baby shower for another member of our church's staff who found out yesterday that she is having a little boy! 

I want you ladies to know what a huge role you have played in God turning my attitude around. Thank you for being Jesus with skin on! I pray for you all often throughout the day and know God has His hand on all of you!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Dyna my friend, soooo thrilled for you!God is trully and Amazing God!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

lilyrose13 said:


> Dear ladies! Just wanted to say a big hi and thanks for your encouraging posts. I come here once in a while to see how you are doing. God is using your testimonies for a lot of good, and I find I am constantly drawing nearer to God along this journey, and I give thanks for all the good he has done in my life so far, and that is the reason for me to keep on hoping and trusting in Him and his awesomeness, even when we pass through the difficult seasons of life. May you all be blessed and thanks for sharing your testimonies :flower:
> 
> Jeremiah 29:11-14-For I know the thoughts and plans that I have for you, says the Lord, thoughts and plans for welfare and peace and not for evil, to give you hope in your final outcome. Then you will call upon Me, and you will come and pray to Me, and I will hear and heed you. Then you will seek Me, inquire for, and require Me [as a vital necessity] and find Me when you search for Me with all your heart. I will be found by you, says the Lord, (Jeremiah 29:11-13 AMP)

Hi Lilyrose! 

Glad you have been coming by and getting some encouragement, that is definitely why this thread is here.

You have such a positive attitude that is so refreshing. God is good and He has a perfect plan for your life. Looking forward to seeing what God does for you on your journey :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

And God said, "This is the sign of the covenant I am making between me and you and every living creature with you, a covenant for all generations to come: I have set my rainbow in the clouds, and it will be the sign of the covenant between me and the earth. Whenever I bring clouds over the earth and the rainbow appears in the clouds, I will remember my covenant between me and you and all living creatures of every kind. Never again will the waters become a flood to destroy all life. Whenever the rainbow appears in the clouds, I will see it and remember the everlasting covenant between God and all living creatures of every kind on the earth." (Genesis 9:12-16)


After a storm the other day, I was driving around town when I saw the most beautiful sight. A gorgeous rainbow, stretching from one end of the sky to the other. It seemed to reach as far to the left as I could see and as far to the right as my eyes could search. It was beautiful! I stopped my car and just sat there for a few minutes drinking in the colors and reminding myself of the significance of this natural phenomenon and supernatural reminder of the faithfulness of God.


But guess what happened the day after I sat teary-eyed in the Wal-Mart parking lot staring at a rainbow. It stormed again. Lightening ripped across the sky and thunder shook the walls of my home so violently that it felt like they would fall down around me. However, I didnt panic. I knew I didnt have to. I know Gods promises remain even when new storms come. I also know that with every new storm, God places a new rainbow in the clouds. A new reminder of His faithfulness to keep His promises. 


In Genesis 6-8, we read the true account of Noah and the great flood that most of us have heard in Sunday School since we were knee high to a grasshopper. After Noah and his family lived in a floating zoo for a year and therefore escaped certain death by drowning, God promised Noah that the entire earth would never again be destroyed by a flood. As a reminder of His promise, God set a rainbow in the sky so that every time Noah felt raindrops on his head, there was no need for panic. After every thunderstorm for the rest of his life, all Noah had to do was look up and see the rainbow. It was Gods way of reminding him that He was faithful to keep his promises. Dont go build another ark. Dont look for animals to start lining up two by two. The world will never float away again. God keeps His promises. Always has. Always will. As long as rainbows grace the sky, you can rest assured that God is faithful and He will keep His promises.


Your season of infertility may cause you to question Gods faithfulness to you. Your period starts again and a storm of emotion rages, causing you to wonder. You wonder if He really does love you like the Bible says, and doubt thunders through your heart. Has He truly been God Emmanuel--God with you--or has He left you to navigate the confusion of infertility alone? Tears fall like raindrops and soak your pillow at night. You cannot see a rainbow during the storm. Is God faithful now?


The answer, hurting friend, is a resounding YES. There is a reason for the storm and trial you face. Without the rain, there would be no rainbow. Without the storms in your life, you would not be able to fully see the faithfulness of God through trials. When the storm of emotion passes, look outside. The sun will shine again and when it does, youll see your rainbow, that magnificent reminder of Gods faithfulness to you. Your rainbow may be unique to you. It may come in a deep, settled peace that wasnt there before--Gods faithfulness proven to you through the storms. Your rainbow may be a more intimate knowledge and relationship with God that you ever dreamed possible--a treasure worth more than any pot of gold. And who knows? Your rainbow may have curly brown hair and love ballet. God is faithful in all of His promises. He is faithful through infertility. He is faithful through the heartache of loss. He is faithful to never leave you or forsake you. He is faithful in all of His promises. He is faithful.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

If someone asked you who David was, what would you say? Would you call him a giant-killer? A king? A scoundrel? A man who danced before the Lord with all might? A man after Gods own heart?


A grieving parent?


In 2 Samuel we see a portrait of grief hanging on the walls of Davids home. He is facing the imminent death of his baby, and is stricken with pain only a bereaved parent can know. The prophet Nathan has told him that God has revealed the baby will die, and although David does all he knows to do to change Gods mind, in only seven short days, Davids baby slips into eternity.


What about your baby. Did you know death was inevitable, or did it sneak up on like an unwanted companion? No doubt, you begged and pleaded with God for the life of your child. How your story parallels Davids!


Davids baby has died. There is no going back. There are no more doctors to call, no more treatments to try. The babys life on earth is completed. What does David do? What did you do?


Somehow through his grief, David found the road to recovery, and began to walk in it right away. Scripture tells us that when David was alerted of the passing of his baby, he arose from the ground where he laid, wept and prayed, he washed himself and changed his clothes. Then he did the most amazing--and perhaps the hardest thing. David worshiped.


How was David able to enter into the worship of the Lord? This is the same Lord who could have changed His mind and saved Davids baby, but chose not to. How could David worship?


I believe the answer lies in 2 Samuel 12:23. Its a profound truth found in only five words:


I will go to him...


God surely pulled back the curtains of time for David and revealed to him just a smidgen of His plan for humanity. We know that Jesus went to prepare a place for us so that we can be with Him for eternity. David lived centuries before the cross and the empty tomb. He had no way to know that God had planned eternal reunions with lost loves.


Somehow, David knew he would see his baby again. It wasnt a cliche to David. He knew-in reality-he would see this baby again. Not another baby that he and his wife would soon conceive. Not a child born to him at another point in his life. He knew that he would see this baby again. The unuttered promise of a glorious reunion with his baby made this painful, but temporary, period of separation bearable. 


When your heart aches for your baby, remind yourself that as a child of God, you will see your baby again. Not for a moment. Not until death steals him/her away again. Thank God that death will never enter Heavens gates! You can be reunited with your baby and with your God for eternity! All that is required is the salvation freely offered you at the foot of Calvary.


When you arrive in heaven, perhaps youll sit down for a while with David. Maybe youll share how your hearts broke. Hell tell you what it was like to see his child again. You can tell him what it was like to see yours. Together, with the children youve both loved and lost, you can join with David, the master musician, and and pen a new song. Youll add a verse. Your child can dance as you all sing the praises of our Heavenly Father for all eternity.


What a beautiful song.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Jett55

Soo excited today's the first church meeting I'm going to with our faith in action team on the way there can't wait :)


----------



## Godsjewel

Jett55 said:


> Soo excited today's the first church meeting I'm going to with our faith in action team on the way there can't wait :)

:happydance: that's awesome!!


----------



## Jett55

Godsjewel said:


> Jett55 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: that's awesome!!
> 
> It was soo awesome. The meeting was actually in a ladies garage :O but anyways I got to see God move today it was soo amazing. Saw people get healed, set free and just had an awesome time in the Lord. And the speaker brought out Psalm 37:4 that scriptures been on my heart lately so when she brought it out I was like eek lol I hope everyone else has enjoyed their weekend :DClick to expand...


----------



## Godsjewel

Jett55 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jett55 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: that's awesome!!
> 
> It was soo awesome. The meeting was actually in a ladies garage :O but anyways I got to see God move today it was soo amazing. Saw people get healed, set free and just had an awesome time in the Lord. And the speaker brought out Psalm 37:4 that scriptures been on my heart lately so when she brought it out I was like eek lol I hope everyone else has enjoyed their weekend :DClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you Lord for what you have done and will continue to do!!!Click to expand...


----------



## Godsjewel

I hope everyone is having a wonderful Sunday so far. Tay and I will be cleaning the house and getting ready for some house guests we will be having this week. 

Later on, hubby will be taking me out to dinner to celebrate our 6yr wedding anniversary.

Thank you Lord for my husband and that everyday I fall more and more in love with him.


----------



## Dynamicmae

Good evening ladies!! Please pray for me!! I get really scared every now and then that I'm gonna loose our baby.... I know is natural to worry but I'd like to pray against this fear!!
How are you feeling Sarah? How did your scan go last Wednesday?


----------



## No Doubt

GJ yay for another wonderful year of marriage. Hope you enjoy our night!

Dyna, I pray that God remove those fears and thoughts from you and fills you with His peace. I'm sure everything is fine. I know it's normal to have those thoughts but they mean nothing. You and your baby are fine!


----------



## Dynamicmae

No Doubt said:


> GJ yay for another wonderful year of marriage. Hope you enjoy our night!
> 
> Dyna, I pray that God remove those fears and thoughts from you and fills you with His peace. I'm sure everything is fine. I know it's normal to have those thoughts but they mean nothing. You and your baby are fine!

Thank u!


----------



## Jett55

Yep def going to pray God gives you peace Dyna :) Sarah congrats on your six year anniversary :)... I hope everyone had a great day I sure did as the weather was beautiful again & ff finally gave me my crosshairs


----------



## Dynamicmae

So my cramps continued through the night.... Not severe just dull, niggly and constant.... I phoned doc this morning... His receptionist asked doc and got back to me. He advised to take 2 progesterone tablets this morning and if I bleed or cramps get severe I should go in. He wants to see me tomorrow afternoon though. We have just changed medical insurance's and I have to pay all this out of my pocket as we are on a 3 month waiting period... I'm feeling a little worried but praying hard and keeping the faith!!! 
How is everyone else?


----------



## No Doubt

Dyna I'm not sure where you live but if paying out of pocket is an issue you could always try to find a free clinic around you. There is one here that takes care of everything for women from yearly exams to all maternity needs.


----------



## Godsjewel

Dynamicmae said:


> So my cramps continued through the night.... Not severe just dull, niggly and constant.... I phoned doc this morning... His receptionist asked doc and got back to me. He advised to take 2 progesterone tablets this morning and if I bleed or cramps get severe I should go in. He wants to see me tomorrow afternoon though. We have just changed medical insurance's and I have to pay all this out of my pocket as we are on a 3 month waiting period... I'm feeling a little worried but praying hard and keeping the faith!!!
> How is everyone else?

Hi Sweetie :hugs:

Those cramps could just be your uterus expanding to make room for baby. You should definitely take No Doubts advice and go to a clinic so your out of pocket expense won't be so much.

Here are some scriptures for you.

For God has not given us a spirit of fear, but of power and of love and of a sound mind. 2 Timothy 1:7

Come to me, all who labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you, and learn from me, for I am gentle and lowly in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light. Matthew 11:28-30

Peace I leave with you;my peace I give to you. Not as the world gives do I give to you.Let not your hearts be troubled, neither let them be afraid. John 14:27

And let the peace of Christ rule in your hearts, to which indeed you were called in one body. And be thankful. Colossians 3:15 

Now may the Lord of peace himself give you peace at all times in every way. The Lord be with you all. 2 Thessalonians 3:16

do not be anxious about anything, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus. Philippians 4:6-7


----------



## Godsjewel

Dynamicmae said:


> Good evening ladies!! Please pray for me!! I get really scared every now and then that I'm gonna loose our baby.... I know is natural to worry but I'd like to pray against this fear!!
> How are you feeling Sarah? How did your scan go last Wednesday?

Since Friday I've been a little queasy :sick: Hubby and I were suppose to celebrate our anniversary, but there was no way I was able to eat anything. My diet lately is consisting of crackers, ginger snaps and ginger ale.

If you want to follow my journey and see my ultrasound pic, go to the link below...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/success-stories/1815599-my-miracle-journey.html


----------



## Godsjewel

Adam & Eve lived in a sinless state in the Garden of Eden. When they sinned, a broken-hearted God placed a curse over them. Genesis 3:16-19 describes the curses God applied to woman and to man as a result of the Fall of mankind. 


To the woman He said,
"I will greatly multiply
Your pain in childbirth,
In pain you will bring forth children;
Yet your desire will be for your husband,
And he will rule over you."

Genesis 3:16


There is no mention of a curse of infertility being pronounced on a woman as a result of sin. In fact, childbirth is even mentionednot the lack of being able to give birth.


Look at Genesis 3:17-19 to see the curse a man must live under as a result of sin entering the world.


17 Then to Adam He said, "Because you have listened to the voice of your wife, and have eaten from the tree about which I commanded you, saying, 'You shall not eat from it';

Cursed is the ground because of you;
In toil you will eat of it all the days of your life.
18 "Both thorns and thistles it shall grow for you;
and you will eat the plants of the field;
19 By the sweat of your face you will eat bread,
Till you return to the ground,
Because from it you were taken;
For you are dust, and to dust you shall return."

Genesis 3:17-19


For the first time, man had to work hard to eat, and thorns made their pointed appearance on the ground. However, there is no mention of a man not being able to produce children as a result of the fall of mankind.


Based on this evidence from Scripture, do you believe that infertility was a part of the curse placed on human beings for the fall of mankind?

-Beth Forbus


----------



## QueenKingfish

Today began our annual staff retreat for our church. It started with a WONDERFUL time of worship and prayer after we all wrote something down that has been weighing heavily on us or consuming us, expecting God to answer it in the next 3 days. I wrote down, "When will we be pregnant?" During the time of worship, one of my very favorite people got the word and said, "Someone here needs to hear this - You have time. Relax." Yup. Thanks, God! I am now trying to accept that as a peace about my biological clock. 

A few minutes later I went to the restroom. Bright red, what I thought was AF coming 4 days early (I'm 10 DPO). Devastation set in. Not that I wasn't pregnant, but that I had no idea what was going on with my body. There was no better place I could be - surrounded by my wonderful church family. I got some hugs, a tampon (I was completely unprepared) and some much needed prayer. Luckily, our "retreat" is in town, so when DH was done with baseball practice, he brought me my progesterone, a selection of tampons and a root beer (my favorite). However, when I went in to change the tampon, I got nothing. Still nothing even now. We'll see what tomorrow holds. 

I know our Father has this situation in His hands. I know He has a plan for my life. I know he gave me the most amazing husband imaginable, and placed me with an incredible team of kingdom-minded folks to work with. Blessings abound! I am thankful for that. I give Him praise and glory!


----------



## Godsjewel

QueenKingfish said:


> Today began our annual staff retreat for our church. It started with a WONDERFUL time of worship and prayer after we all wrote something down that has been weighing heavily on us or consuming us, expecting God to answer it in the next 3 days. I wrote down, "When will we be pregnant?" During the time of worship, one of my very favorite people got the word and said, "Someone here needs to hear this - You have time. Relax." Yup. Thanks, God! I am now trying to accept that as a peace about my biological clock.
> 
> A few minutes later I went to the restroom. Bright red, what I thought was AF coming 4 days early (I'm 10 DPO). Devastation set in. Not that I wasn't pregnant, but that I had no idea what was going on with my body. There was no better place I could be - surrounded by my wonderful church family. I got some hugs, a tampon (I was completely unprepared) and some much needed prayer. Luckily, our "retreat" is in town, so when DH was done with baseball practice, he brought me my progesterone, a selection of tampons and a root beer (my favorite). However, when I went in to change the tampon, I got nothing. Still nothing even now. We'll see what tomorrow holds.
> 
> I know our Father has this situation in His hands. I know He has a plan for my life. I know he gave me the most amazing husband imaginable, and placed me with an incredible team of kingdom-minded folks to work with. Blessings abound! I am thankful for that. I give Him praise and glory!

There is nothing better than being in the presence of God with all your brothers and sisters in Christ.

What perfect words..."You have time. Relax"...we live in a world where we want everything now and when we have to wait for it, we start to get a little upset and very impatient. I'm speaking from experience :haha: 

I always thought, Lord...I'm getting up there in age...I'm almost hitting mid-thirties...Taylor is already 10 years old...do you know that each year my chances of conceiving go down drastically??? When, Lord...When??? of course I never got a definite answer from Him, but I did get His peace. I just knew without a shadow of doubt that it would happen someday, not when I wanted it, but when He wanted to present me with this precious gift. 

Yay for wonderful husbands!!! :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

Abraham & Sarah


If you have struggled with infertility for a long time, youve gotta love Abraham and Sarah. Talk about waiting beyond childbearing age. They must have had friends whose grandchildren were beyond childbearing age. Was their 75-80 year struggle with infertility a result of a curse or punishment for past sins?



The first mention of Sarahs (then called Sarai) barrenness is in Genesis 11:30. 


Sarai was barren; she had no child.

Genesis 11:30


There is no mention of a curse or of past sin.


In Genesis 13:16, God speaks to Abraham (then called Abram), the husband of a barren wife, and says 


I will make your descendants as the dust of the earth, so that if anyone can number the dust of the earth, then your descendants can also be numbered.


An infertile couple. God referring to billions of descendants. Does this sound like a curse or a punishment for past sins?


Read Genesis 17:16. 


I will bless her, and indeed I will give you a son by her. Then I will bless her, and she shall be a mother of nations; kings of peoples will come from her."


God speaks to Abraham regarding his infertile wife, Sarah. God promises Abraham a child by Sarah and calls her a mother of nations.


Does this sound like a curse or a punishment for past sins?


Romans 4:3 says that Abraham believed God, and it was credited to him as righteousness." Does this sound like Abraham was being punished by past sins and the curse placed on him was infertility?


Based on this evidence from Scripture, do you believe Abraham and Sarah carried a curse of infertility?


God used infertility in the life of Abraham and Sarah and fulfilled great and mighty promises He made them through their desire for a child. What will He do in your life?


-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

Yesterday we examined the infertility of Abraham and Sarah. Today well look into the infertility story of their grandson, Jacob and his wife, Rachel.


Jacob & Rachel



In the account of Jacob & Rachel and her inability to conceive, where is her barrenness described as a curse? 


Now the LORD saw that Leah was unloved, and He opened her womb, but Rachel was barren.

Genesis 29:31


Now when Rachel saw that she bore Jacob no children, she became jealous of her sister; and she said to Jacob, Give me children, or else I die.

Genesis 30:1


(You can read more of Jacob and Rachels story in Genesis 29:31-30:1-24; 35:16-18.)


There simply is no mention of Jacob and Rachels struggle to conceive a child of their own being a result of a curse or punishment for past sin. Dont get me wrong--they were far from perfect human beings. Rachel became so jealous of her sister and her fertility that she passed down the trait of jealousy to the sons she was eventually given. However, infertility was not given as a punishment for Rachels jealousy. In fact, jealousy was a result of her struggle with infertility.


Genesis 30:23 says that when she conceived, Rachel said God has taken away my reproach. The literal definition of the word reproach is shame, the state in which one finds himself or herself, making reference to the societal view of a woman without children being disgraced. Notice that even Rachel did not refer to her infertility as a curse or punishment for past sins.


Based on this evidence from Scripture, do you believe Jacob and Rachel carried a curse of infertility?


God had a plan for Rachel and her family despite her struggle with jealousy. God still worked and moved through their lives. God still works and moves in yours!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Jett55

Song that's been on my heart lately is still by hillsong 
It says, "When the oceans rise and thunders roar
I will soar with You above the storm
Father you are King over the flood
I will be still, know You are God"
Sometimes we feel like we're in the midst of a storm and it looks bad but if we just remember God is with us we don't have to fear. God is in control of the storm we just need to trust Him and let Him take of care of it & know He will. For me that part that speaks to me most is to be still and know He is God sometimes all we need to do is just get quiet in His presence not say anything just be still and let Him mend us.Know He is God and He will never leave us nor forsake us He has our lives in His hands and He knows exactly what He's doing better than we do. Even though sometimes it doesn't seem like it but when we finally let go and let him take control He works things out soo much better than we even imagined. That is how awesome our God is  This song has been a real encouragement to me so I hope it encourages you ladies as well. Have a blessed day ladies :)


----------



## minimoocow

Hello ladies . . . was more of a lurker than a poster a few months back and been away for a while but lovely to come back and see Godsjewel's spoiler - massive congrats!!!

For the rest of you I have found this book very helpful and wanted to tell you about it https://www.amazon.co.uk/Just-two-E...1366317917&sr=8-6&keywords=just+the+two+of+us I've posted on another thread also so hope the double post is ok . . . I promise I have no financial interest in the book sales but I do think everyone should read it!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

We see the thread of infertility running through the family of Abraham and Sarah. Not only did they struggle with infertility, but so did their son and daughter-in-law, Isaac and Rebekah, and their grandson and his wife, Jacob and Rachel! Isnt it amazing how God brings glory through struggles? Lets examine the lives of another couple who struggled greatly with the unmet desire for a baby.


Elkanah & Hannah


I believe Hannahs story has done more to encourage infertility women than any other story in Scripture. Trusting God through the tears, and persevering in prayer. What an example for us to follow. However, Hannah was human and carried with her all the emotions that we do today. There is no doubt that Hannah questioned why she could not have a baby.


Read about Hannah in 1 Samuel 1: 6. 


the LORD had closed her womb.


Hannah was infertile because the LORD closed her womb. It was not something that just happened. It was a purposeful action by Gods hand. Why do you think God did this? There is no mention of sin. There is no mention of a curse. Why would God allow Hannah to hurt and weep year after year because He chose to close her womb? Was it a punishment?


Go to 1 Samuel 1:19.


Then they arose early in the morning and worshiped before the LORD, and returned again to their house in Ramah. And Elkanah had relations with Hannah his wife, and the LORD remembered her.


The literal meaning of the word remembered is used of God in respect to His covenant promises and is followed by an action to fulfill His covenant. God wasnt punishing Hannah and Elkanah for past sins. He wasnt pronouncing a curse of infertility. He was keeping a covenant promise to this precious couple.


Go one verse further. 1 Samuel 1:20 says this:


It came about in due time, after Hannah had conceived, that she gave birth to a son:


God was keeping a covenant promise and bringing it about at just the right time! What an amazing God we serve. He is able to work through heartache like infertility to bring about His plan in perfect timing. 


Based on this evidence from Scripture, do you believe Elkanah and Hannah carried a curse of infertility?


You can read more about Hannah and Elkanah in 1 Samuel 1-2:11.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## ProfWife

Having a very hard day today, ladies. Please pray for us. Another month of negatives...

I think this month we may not even do any tracking or anything. It is the only thing we HAVEN'T tried.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry pro, may God give you peace in this time. There's nothing wrong with a break or switching up how you do things. You have to do what you think is best. Not tracking, telling etc. was the only thing we hadn't tried either. So if you feel that's where you should go then you should go that route.


----------



## Jett55

af showed yesterday morning so been feeling quite upset but def feeling a bit better today though


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Having a very hard day today, ladies. Please pray for us. Another month of negatives...
> 
> I think this month we may not even do any tracking or anything. It is the only thing we HAVEN'T tried.

I'm sorry hun, I now how disheartening it is to constantly see negatives. It might actually help to put away all the things you use to track your ovulation...take this time to relax and enjoy your time with your husband. You might find it to be less stressful, I know I did when I put away everything because it was a constant reminder.

Praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Jett55 said:


> af showed yesterday morning so been feeling quite upset but def feeling a bit better today though

It's definitely an emotional time when AF comes and it's ok to feel upset, but I have good news for you...God knows the future and He already sees you with your child in hand...of course it's in His perfect timing.

Glad you're feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Weve looked at the lives of Abraham and Sarah, Jacob and Rachel, and Elkanah and Hannah. Hopefully, you are beginning to see a pattern emerge. Imperfect people serving a perfect God, bringing about His perfect plan for their families. Lets look now at a couple who seemed to live a perfect lifebut had no child. Could there be some hidden curse or sin lurking beneath the surface?


Zacharias & Elizabeth


Some people assume that if they are not able to conceive and carry a child to term, it is Gods way of punishing them for past sins, even if those sins have been confessed and cleansed by the blood of Jesus. Although it is true that some events of our past can carry consequences into our future, evidence we find from Scripture shows that God can use infertility to bring about His glory no matter how damaged or how spotless our pasts can be.


How did God describe Zacharias and Elizabeth? The answer is found in Luke 1:6-7:


They were both righteous in the sight of God, walking blamelessly in all the commandments and requirements of the Lord. But they had no child, because Elizabeth was barren, and they were both well advanced in years.


Righteous. Blameless. Barren?


Can you find a record of a curse or of past sins in this account? No. Rather, we are told of their righteousness and blamelessness.


In Luke 1:13 and 19, the angel Gabriel speaks to Zacharias. He tells him he has been sent from God to speak to him and bring him good news. (Notice that this angel was not sent to speak a curse over them or to declare punishment.) He told Zacharias that even in their old age, Elizabeth would bear a son.


After Elizabeth became pregnant she said (verse 25) This is the way the Lord has dealt with me in the days when He looked with favor upon me, to take away my disgrace among men. Like Rachel, Elizabeth did not refer to her infertility as a punishment or a curse, but again, referred to it as a societal view of barren women. She didnt even describe it as disgrace in Gods eyes, but only in the eyes of man.


Based on this evidence from Scripture, do you believe Zacharias and Elizabeth carried a curse of infertility?


Once again, we see God withholding conception for a while, so that His perfect will would be accomplished. This child would be the forerunner of the Messiah. What if God had not intervened with infertility in the lives of this family? John the Baptist would not have been born at the perfect time in history and might not have been able to go before Christ. 


Think beyond today. Realize that God sees your entire future, not just the two-week wait or day 28. He holds your future in the palm of His hand. God and only God can take something as devastating as infertility and turn it for your good and His glory. It is our prayer that you will trust Him through the difficult days learn to rely fully on His plan for your life.


You can read the entire story of Zacharias and Elizabeth and their infertility journey in Luke 1:5-80.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

Happy Birthday Kim (BRK06)!!! :cake:

Praying blessings for you today and throughout the year :hugs:


----------



## uwa_amanda

Just wanted to stop by real quick to let everyone know that I'm okay. I'm not feeling 100% yet about everything but I'm getting there. This has been the hardest year of my life emotionally. I appreciate everyone's prayers and support. You have no idea how much it means to me. LTTTC is the most lonely place in the world to be in if you don't have faith in God's timing. Sometimes I have trouble with that. Once again I appreciate everyone's prayers.


----------



## No Doubt

Jett, I'm sorry about af showing. Glad you are feeling better though!

Happy bday BRK!

Amanda, glad to hear from you. We are always praying for you hun!


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> Just wanted to stop by real quick to let everyone know that I'm okay. I'm not feeling 100% yet about everything but I'm getting there. This has been the hardest year of my life emotionally. I appreciate everyone's prayers and support. You have no idea how much it means to me. LTTTC is the most lonely place in the world to be in if you don't have faith in God's timing. Sometimes I have trouble with that. Once again I appreciate everyone's prayers.

Praise God! I'm so glad you are doing better :hugs:

I know you have been on this journey the longest and I pray that God blesses you overly and abundantly all you could ever ask or think. 

God didn't put that desire in your heart for no reason, I don't know how it will happen or when, but I do know we serve a God who is always on time.


----------



## Godsjewel

Cast your burden upon the LORD and He will sustain you...

Psalm 55:22


You&#8217;ll never believe the email I&#8217;m going to share with you! What would your response be to this woman?


Hey Beth,


I just thought I&#8217;d check in with you and let you know how I&#8217;ve been doing. I have been in an accident. My friend and I were both injured. I broke my left leg and she broke her right arm, and her left wrist. It was quite upsetting, as you can imagine! Before long, there was a crowd of people standing around staring at us, and soon we could hear the sound of sirens signaling the arrival of the ambulance. 


Apparently when an on-looker called for help, they didn&#8217;t realize we were both hurt, and only one ambulance came. The paramedics jumped out and began their assessments of us both. Of course, as any good friend would do, I refused treatment. My friend was hurting and I wanted to be sure that she got the help she needed. I was in pain, too, but I didn&#8217;t want to take the time or attention of the paramedics when I knew she needed help. It was apparent that her injury was more severe than mine, so I decided that I would tend to my own wounds myself. I figured I could survive with my leg broken easier than she could function with a badly broken arm. I am walking with a limp now, but I&#8217;ll survive.


Ridiculous? Of course it is. What would you say to her? Why in this world would someone refuse the help they needed just because their friend was also hurt and possibly had more severe injuries? Why would she ignore her own pain simply because her friend experienced more pain?


Why would you apologize for the frustration of infertility simply due to the fact that someone else has struggled longer? Your friend has not only suffered through infertility but also struggles to survive the loss of her baby. Why should this mean that you ignore the pain of your own infertility? When someone else experiences great pain, it does not diminish your own. 


Obviously, this is not a true email. It would be unheard of for someone to refuse help if they were hurt in a car accident. Doesn&#8217;t infertility seem to make your life an emotional wreck? Even if infertility is a new battle in your life, it hurts. It&#8217;s frustrating. Some women almost feel guilty for feeling upset when they hear the heartbreaking stories of those who have been walking infertility&#8217;s road for a long time. I&#8217;ve heard so many women say, &#8220;I guess I shouldn&#8217;t feel this way. It&#8217;s only been a few months since I was diagnosed. A woman at work has had four miscarriages. What&#8217;s wrong with me? Why am I so self-centered?&#8221; 


If you are hurt or frustrated over your own infertility, don&#8217;t compare yourself with someone who has been in the fight to conceive longer than you, or who has suffered the crushing blow of miscarriage. Don&#8217;t be afraid to join support groups or seek godly counsel for this period in your life, even if others involved have &#8220;better stories&#8221; than you. There is no doubt that others battles are hard. Chances are, even if you have faced infertility for several years, you will find someone who has struggled longer than you or has had more situations to deal with than you have. But your hurt is still real. Your hurt is still important. And if it&#8217;s important to you, it&#8217;s important to God. 


Psalm 55:22 exhorts us to cast our burdens on the Lord, and He will sustain us. It doesn&#8217;t say that you need to wait until the load you bear outweighs all the burdens of those around you before you call on the Name of the Lord to help you. It simply invites you to cast your burdens on the Lord and He&#8217;ll sustain you. He&#8217;ll sustain you through each period. He&#8217;ll sustain you through each test. He&#8217;ll sustain you. Period.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Yukki2011

ProfWife said:


> Having a very hard day today, ladies. Please pray for us. Another month of negatives...
> 
> I think this month we may not even do any tracking or anything. It is the only thing we HAVEN'T tried.

:hugs: Will be praying.


----------



## Godsjewel

God has allotted to each a measure of faith...

Romans 12:3

Ahh. Theres nothing like relaxing in the whirlpool. The feel of the water pounding sore, tired muscles. The gurgling sound bubbling in your ears. The water splashing in your face until youre fighting for your very breath as youre pulled under time and time again. What? That doesnt sound like an enjoyable day at the spa. Theres good reason for that! Youre not relaxing in an elegant spa!. Youre caught in natures whirlpool. Your arms are flailing, youre kicking your feet as hard as you can, but nothing seems to help. Youre drowning! Water is splashing everywhere and you cannot find sure footing to save your life.

Suddenly, you hear a voice telling you to relax. Relax? Are they crazy? How could you possibly relax in the middle of a whirlpool? How can you relax when you are so out of control? Your life is at stake and someone is telling you to relax?

As a last desperate measure, you decide to give it a shot. Nothing else is working. If youre going to die anyway, you may as well try everything you can. You stop fighting the force of the water. You stop trying to go the direction you think will lead you to safety. Without understanding anything, you decide to place a tiny measure of faith in the wilderness guide standing on the side of the river and try to relax. You force your muscles to soften and you allow the water to do with you what you will.

An amazing thing has happened! You find that you are finding your way out of the whirlpool. What? It worked? Youre kidding! Even though it seems to have lasted an eternity, amazingly enough, your rescuers can reach you and you are finally pulled to safety! In this bizarre turn of events, you are relaxing in a whirlpool! (Not quite the image you had in mind, huh?)

What a whirlpool of emotions you face when infertility invades your life. What a whirlpool of decisions that must be made. What a whirlpool of thoughts and fears. There are times you honestly feel like you are drowning in the waters of infertility and every thought, every decision, everything you do just gets you sucked further and further into infertilitys depths. What could be more frustrating?

Someone telling you to relax?

Okay, okay! I know! I always promise to never tell anyone struggling with infertility to RELAX! But when looking through the filter of Gods plan for your life, I believe it to be appropriate to encourage you to relax. Relax in His plan for you. You can trust Him to have a good plan for your life. 

Does this mean you wont be frustrated any more? Does a guy relaxing in a whirlpool stop being drenched? Of course not! But God has given you a measure of faith. Activate the faith He has placed in you and relax in the knowledge that He really does hold your life in His hands.

Eventually, youll find the whirlpool fading away. Infertility wont always be the intense struggle it is for you today. Activate your faith in the One who promises to guide you through this terrifying time in your life. You may just find the splashes of fear fading away.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

Then the LORD took note of Sarah as He had said, and the LORD did for Sarah as He had promised.

So Sarah conceived and bore a son to Abraham in his old age, at the appointed time of which God had spoken to him.

Genesis 21:1-2

Is anything too difficult for the Lord? Is the creation of a child in a barren womb too hard for God? No! Is the adoption of a parentless child to the specifically predestined family too hard for God? No! Is a fulfilled, contented happy life without children too hard for God? No! Is peace for the childless couple too hard for God? No! Is God receiving glory through this difficult experience too difficult for God? No!

When Sarah heard the Lord say that she would conceive a child in her old age, she laughed and then denied it when confronted. Why? She was afraid--probably afraid that she had been caught and may have feared the consequences. We all get afraid through our infertility: afraid of the toll on our marriage, relationships with friends and family, afraid of dying a lonely old person with no children or grandchildren, afraid of missing out on the joys of pregnancy or parenting. If fear haunts you, maybe you feel a little like Sarah did. Fear rises when the end of the cycle looms, so we laugh and pretend everything is okay. Okay, so it didnt work this month. Thats fine. We have a trip planned anyway. I wouldnt want to be sick over the holidays. All the while the fear of holding your child only in your hearts and not in your arms grips you tighter and tighter.

Jump over to Genesis 21:1-2. The time had come. Sarahs barren womb was about to spring to life! The Lord took note of Sarah as He had said and the Lord did for Sarah as He had promised. God gave them Isaac at the appointed time. This is such a beautiful example of Gods ultimate wisdom. He knew the absolute, exact time that Isaac needed to be conceived. Not one day early, not even one month too late. 

But Sarah was 90! Wasnt that too late? Not even one millisecond! God knew exactly what child would be conceived each and every cycle. He knew exactly when to allow conception to occur to achieve His perfect plan. Through Abraham and Isaacs lineage came the earthly family of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. Look at the people affected by Isaac! What if he had been born to Abraham and Sarah in their 20s and 30s when they probably felt he should have been? That child would not have been the same person! Everything would have been different! 

Perhaps thats what God is waiting on with you and your family. Perhaps Hes waiting on just the right time to bring just the right child into your womb. Perhaps Hes waiting for just the right adoption to go through to bring just the exact child He has planned for you to love, nurture and raise in your heritage. Perhaps Hes waiting until just the right time to give you the peace you need to know that its okay to stop trying. Whatever His plan, as He reveals to you what you need, you can rest in the assurance that His plans are perfect, His timing is impeccable, and His heart and love for you are unfathomable.

Taken from Baby Hunger: Biblical Encouragement for Those Struggling with Infertility by Beth Forbus (c) 2003.


----------



## QueenKingfish

OH my goodness, Sarah! Thank you SO much for the daily devotionals you post! The posts from the 23rd and 24th are speaking SO DEEPLY to my heart right now. 

I've been on a break from facebook and all TTC info, forums, etc. for the past few days. Monday evening as I was going through my newsfeed, I saw two more pregnancy announcements and was able to keep my cool, but then when a former co-worker of mine (who I am not very close to and is 6 months along) sent me a text asking if I was pregnant yet and how long we'd been trying, I almost lost my ish. I knew at that moment that I needed to remove and quiet myself to have it out with God and let Him change my heart toward the season we are in. So far, it's working well. I'm feeling a lot less angry and bitter, which is making me a MUCH more pleasant person to be around. 

Still praying for everyone here. Listening to KLOVE this afternoon, I heard an artist liken us crying out to God to a parent waking up and running into a nursery when an infant starts crying at 4am. We need our Father, and He is ready, willing and excited to comfort us whenever we are in need. It warmed my heart, and hope it does yours, too!


----------



## Godsjewel

QueenKingfish said:


> OH my goodness, Sarah! Thank you SO much for the daily devotionals you post! The posts from the 23rd and 24th are speaking SO DEEPLY to my heart right now.
> 
> I've been on a break from facebook and all TTC info, forums, etc. for the past few days. Monday evening as I was going through my newsfeed, I saw two more pregnancy announcements and was able to keep my cool, but then when a former co-worker of mine (who I am not very close to and is 6 months along) sent me a text asking if I was pregnant yet and how long we'd been trying, I almost lost my ish. I knew at that moment that I needed to remove and quiet myself to have it out with God and let Him change my heart toward the season we are in. So far, it's working well. I'm feeling a lot less angry and bitter, which is making me a MUCH more pleasant person to be around.
> 
> Still praying for everyone here. Listening to KLOVE this afternoon, I heard an artist liken us crying out to God to a parent waking up and running into a nursery when an infant starts crying at 4am. We need our Father, and He is ready, willing and excited to comfort us whenever we are in need. It warmed my heart, and hope it does yours, too!

Praise God, I'm glad you are getting something from the posts and that you're letting God be God in your situation.

It's so nice when we look at Him as the loving father who wants nothing more than to care, comfort and love us.

I know God has good things in store for you and I can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## Godsjewel

As for you, you meant evil against me, but God meant it for good...
Genesis 50:20

Infertility can be such a confusing time of your life. Nothing is turning out the way you planned. It can seem like God is doing everything just the exact opposite of the way you are praying. What does it all mean? Satan will try to convince you that God has abandoned you. Hell try his slimy best to persuade you that God doesnt even remember that you exist. Do confusing times mean that God has forgotten you and simply doesnt work for your good? Does it mean He doesnt care? Nothing could be further from the truth. 

Have you ever thought about what a God of paradoxes we serve? He can take a great hurt in your heart to bring great comfort. Only He knows how to take an excruciating sorrow and replace it with outlandish joy. Have you ever considered that God knows how to take the devastation you feel from your infertility, and use it to show you how much He really, truly loves you? Lets examine the track record of our God of Paradoxes:

God used a virgin girl to be the mother of the Messiah.

Behold, the virgin shall be with child and shall bear a Son, and they shall call His name Immanuel, which translated means, God with us.
Matthew 1:22

God uses your weakness to show you His strength.

For when I am weak, then I am strong.
2 Corinthians 12:10 

God uses foolishness to display His wisdom.

But God chose the foolish things of the world to shame the wise; 
1 Corinthians 1:27

God used the death of His Child to give you life.

For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in Him shall not perish but have everlasting life.
John 3:16

God used the guilty to showcase His forgiveness. 

"Teacher, this woman was caught in the act of adultery. In the Law Moses commanded us to stone such women. Now what do you say?" ... 

"Then neither do I condemn you," Jesus declared. "Go now and leave your life of sin."
John 8:4-5, 11

God used an infertile couple to populate the world.

No longer shall your name be called Abram, But your name shall be Abraham; for I have made you the father of a multitude of nations. I will make you exceedingly fruitful, and I will make nations of you, and kings will come forth from you...As for Sarai your wife, you shall not call her name Sarai, but Sarah shall be her name. I will bless her, and indeed I will give you a son by her. Then I will bless her, and she shall be a mother of nations; kings of peoples will come from her.
Genesis 17:5-6,15-16 

God takes Satans best efforts to destroy you, and uses them for your good.

As for you, you meant evil against me, but God meant it for good..
Genesis 50:20

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

Come to Me, all who are weary and heavy-laden, and I will give you rest.

Matthew 11:28



My nephew is an avid golfer. After a busy week as a dedicated pastor, John-Paul loves to swing away at golf balls in his back yard to unwind. He doesnt unwind alone. He and his wife are loving parents to Sadie, a six pound Yorkshire Terrier who considers it her poochy duty to chase and retrieve each and every golf ball John-Paul slams into the depths of their back yard.



One evening, my nephew was enjoying his favorite pastime with his favorite pooch when a terrible accident happened. Just as he took a swing at the ball, the Yorkie leapt right in front of the golf club. Before he realized what had happened, John-Paul hit the dog right between the eyes with the golf club. With a horrible yelp, Sadie took off running, dazed and confused. John-Paul tried desperately to catch her so that he could take care of her wounds. Hurting and scared, Sadie ran away from the only one who was able to help her. Come here Sadie! Come to me! She hid under the bed and refused to come out. Imagine this tall, athletic youth pastor with nothing more than his feet sticking out from under his bed, sweet-talking a terrified, whining Yorkie! 



Eventually, John-Paul was able to coax Sadie out from under the bed. No doubt he looked like a direct descendant of the Dukes of Hazzard as he broke every speed limit in the county trying to get the poor pup to the vet. The good news? Sadie was fine. The not so good news? John-Paul has to go chase his own golf balls now.



Have you ever noticed how when life throws a problem at us we tend to react in one of two ways: we either run to God as hard and fast as we can, or we turn away from Him. When we face the pain that infertility can bring, we can be a little like Sadie. We dont understand what is happening to us and all we know is that we hurt. We tend to run away from the only One who is truly able to soothe our wounds and heal our hurts. 



Sadie hid under the bed, hurting and alone, not knowing that if she would turn to John-Paul instead of away from him that he would provide the help she needed and would see to it that her pain was alleviated. Have you turned away from your Father? When frustration and hurt are your constant companions, and you cannot understand how the One who allowed infertility to enter your life could possibly be the one to provide your healing, do you hide under the proverbial bed? 



Look what Scripture tells us about Gods attitude toward us when we are hurting and tired of the day to day struggle of infertility:



He heals the brokenhearted and binds up their wounds.

Psalm 147:3



Come to Me, all who are weary and heavy-laden, and I will give you rest.

Matthew 11:28



I waited patiently for the LORD;

And He inclined to me and heard my cry. 

He brought me up out of the pit of destruction, out of the miry clay,

And He set my feet upon a rock making my footsteps firm. 

He put a new song in my mouth, a song of praise to our God

Many will see and fear

And will trust in the LORD.

Psalm 40:1-3



As for me, I shall call upon God, and the LORD will save me.

Psalm 55:6



God is our refuge and strength, A very present help in trouble.

Psalm 46:1



I lift up my eyes to the hills

where does my help come from?

My help comes from the LORD,
the Maker of heaven and earth.

He will not let your foot slip
he who watches over you will not slumber;

Psalm 121:1-3

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

All the days ordained for me were written in your book before one of them came to be.
Psalm 139:16

After a long day, my husband and I decided to relax and watch a movie. We pulled up the Pay Per View menu offered by our cable company and began to read the synopses of romantic comedies. One by one, we read the brief introduction to selected movies and passed on each one. One finally caught my eye, but not for the reasons you might expect. The final line of the synopsis was what did it. It read like this:

The young man was in love with his beau...

I have to admit, I was a little confused. I thought I had seen this movie before. I dont remember a young man being in love with another man. It was a sweet comedy about a heterosexual couple falling in love. What was this all about?

Then it hit me. I couldnt see the end of the synopsis. There wasnt enough room on the screen to write out the whole story. When we clicked on the continue button, the whole story changed.

The young man was in love with his beautiful bride...

I started laughing so hard that my husband must have thought Id lost my mind. When I saw the rest of the description of the movie, my understanding of the movie changed. Only a few more letters took their place on the screen and everything made sense.

Youll never guess what it reminded me of! 

Do you realize that the story of your life has not been totally revealed to you yet? All you see right now is that you dont have a baby. Remember, you cannot see the entire description yet. Theres simply not enough room in your heart and mind to contain all that the Father has planned for you.

What if the synopsis of your life was displayed for you like the description of my movie? 

She will not have a baby... 

Perhaps the continued synopsis reads more like this:

She will not have a baby...as easily as she thought she would, but eventually the baby will come.

She will not have a baby...until Gods perfect timing plays out.

Or maybe your story is more like this:

She kept waiting and waiting and waiting...as God revealed His plan to her step by step.

She felt like her heart would burst into a million pieces...from the explosion of joy God gave at the birth of her first child.

She never had a true, intimate relationship with God...like the one brought about through her struggle with infertility.

Who knows? God knows. You cannot know the entirety of Gods beautiful plan for your life. Hes known every day of your life since before time began. If you are struggling with what God wants for this season of your life, remember, you cannot see the full synopsis. Trust Him to write out your life as He sees fit. He knows whats coming next, and He knows just how much to reveal to you right now.

Only a few revelations can altar your understanding. One day, as God reveals His plan to you in His perfect timing, the story of your life will make sense. Perhaps your life will be a beautiful story for other hurting women to watch and learn from.

Dont forget to watch the credits. The Story of Your Life--written by God!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## markswife10

Hi girls! God has blessed us with our long awaited baby <3 I got my BFP a couple of days ago! We are praying that this one will make it safely to term <3


----------



## No Doubt

How exciting for you markswife! Congratulations! A h&h 9 months to you!


----------



## markswife10

Thank you No Doubt! <3


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations, markswife.


----------



## ProfWife

Awesome!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Godsjewel

markswife10 said:


> Hi girls! God has blessed us with our long awaited baby <3 I got my BFP a couple of days ago! We are praying that this one will make it safely to term <3

:happydance: praise God!!! Congrats!!! I never get tired of these posts:haha:

I will be praying for you:hugs:


----------



## markswife10

Thank you ladies <3 All prayers are much appreciated for our LO <3


----------



## Jett55

Congrats on the bfp markswife


----------



## Praying4bump

Congrats Markswife! Praying 4 a H&H 9mos!


----------



## FutureMommie

Thank you GodsJewel for sharing this link I look forward to posting. My siggy tells most of my story I guess but heres a little I'm turning 40yrs old tomorrow, my dh is 50 we have been ttcing for 5.5 years now. I have fibroids which I had removed in 2010 nine to be exact but they have decided to grow back, I've had multiple procedures to remove scar tissure from my uterus but all fibroids are in the muscle. We have had multiple medicated IUI cycles, and just went through our 1st IVF cycle which resulted in 4 embryos 2 transferred but I still got a BFN, we have 2 frozen and plan to get started with FET soon, in fact I have an appt tomorrow. The only thing that I have left to hold onto at this point is faith and Gods word.


----------



## Godsjewel

FutureMommie said:


> Thank you GodsJewel for sharing this link I look forward to posting. My siggy tells most of my story I guess but heres a little I'm turning 40yrs old tomorrow, my dh is 50 we have been ttcing for 5.5 years now. I have fibroids which I had removed in 2010 nine to be exact but they have decided to grow back, I've had multiple procedures to remove scar tissure from my uterus but all fibroids are in the muscle. We have had multiple medicated IUI cycles, and just went through our 1st IVF cycle which resulted in 4 embryos 2 transferred but I still got a BFN, we have 2 frozen and plan to get started with FET soon, in fact I have an appt tomorrow. The only thing that I have left to hold onto at this point is faith and Gods word.

Welcome sweetie :hugs:

There are women on here with wonderful stories of how God turned their situation around for the good.

We may never know why God has us on this journey, but trust that He has your best interest at heart and will bless you and your hubby in His perfect timing.

I've said this many times on here before...I believe God has placed that desire in your heart for a reason and that is something to hold on to. He is the giver of good things and has nothing but good in store for you.


----------



## QueenKingfish

Congrats on the bfp, Markswife! Praying your little baby is sticky and you have a happy and healthy 40 weeks!!


----------



## MummyWant2be

congratulations Marskwife:happydance: Praise our God for your rainbow:hugs:

and a very warm welcome FM:hugs: we all have to in the end,give all our worries,fears and all to the king of Kings,our God almighty,please reamin in faith and belive it in your heart that you will get to be a mommy in his time:hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

"My sheep hear My voice, and I know them, and they follow Me;
John 10:27

Imagine that you&#8217;ve been given the task of separating several flocks of sheep as they share one field. They belong to 9 different shepherds and you&#8217;ve got to make sure each little lamb goes home with the right guy. Here&#8217;s the problem: they all look alike! They don&#8217;t have name tags and they&#8217;ve obviously had a great time mingling with their baa-ing buddies. You could just divide them up evenly and shove them toward the shepherds. That won&#8217;t work. Some are male, some are female. Some are sick, while some are well. How about if you pick the grass eaters to give to one shepherd while the water drinkers go to the guy standing closest to the stream. Wait! They&#8217;re moving around too much to do it that way. Hurry! The lambs are scattering. You&#8217;ve got to make a decision. 

While you stand there trying to figure out which decision makes the most sense, a crazy thing happens. One of the shepherds, Joe, stands up, takes a few steps out and makes this crazy sound. One by one, 57 sheep raise their heads, look at him and start trotting to him. The rest of the sheep continue to graze, but within a few minutes, 57 sheep are gathered around Joe the Shepherd looking up at him with their big, round brown eyes. He turns and walks away and his band of baa-ing charges follow behind.

Before you can figure out how he did that, Frank the Shepherd walks out and does the same thing. The same kind of call, the same response! This time, 36 lambs walk away from their meadow buffet and head toward Frank. None of the other sheep act like they even notice. Only Frank&#8217;s sheep are toddling toward him. It&#8217;s quite a sight to see.

Thanks for reading this, I hope it helps you make all the decisions facing you today.

Wait. I somehow sense that some of you may have missed my point. Allow me to explain.

You have so many heavy decisions to make in your desire for parenthood. Each one is so important. Not something easy like deciding what to have for dinner or what movie to see. No! You have to decide whether to pursue IVf or trust God for a miraculous and unassisted conception. You have to decide whether to put back 2 or 3 embryos. Go into debt for treatment, or keep trying on your own. Most importantly, you&#8217;re talking about the creation of an eternal soul. What could carry more weight? 

How do I discern God&#8217;s will for me?

Once again, we have to be like sheep.

Sheep know the voice of their shepherd and will not even acknowledge the call of another. They have stayed close to him in storms and in good weather. They&#8217;ve heard him talking to them and about them. They&#8217;ve been with him so long that his voice means comfort, safety and provision to them. Somehow, they know he knows how to take care of them better than they do. When they hear his voice, they have no fear in following.

I&#8217;m sure you have prayed about your unmet desire to have a baby. I encourage you to keep praying, but pray even more. Surely you&#8217;ve read the Bible as you look for the answers. I encourage you to keep reading, but to read even more. You&#8217;ve sought God for His will for you. Keep seeking God, but seek Him even more. 

The closer you are in your relationship to God, the more you will know His voice. Just like sheep who stay close to their shepherd&#8217;s feet, the closer you are to the Great Shepherd, the more familiar His voice will be to you. The more you know His voice, the better you&#8217;ll know whether your heart hears His desires for you, or your own desires speaking the loudest. You&#8217;ll know He knows better how to take care of you than you even know yourself. And when you know the voice of the shepherd leading you toward one decision and away from another, you&#8217;ll have no fear in following Him.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## uwa_amanda

Hi all,

My DH and I had a very heartfelt conversation tonight on where we stand on our journey after putting it on hold for a year. After many tears were shed, we have decided that we are going to move on. We realized that we are on the same page and now that we have decided to live childless, we can each properly grieve in our own way and begin to move on.

I am asking for prayers that we both can grieve and accept this as God's plan. I am well aware that the possibility exists that God may decide to bless us with a baby later on down the road. We will be ecstatic if that happens. But we feel that it's God's plan that we are childless. I know that there will be ups and downs in this whole grieving process, but I know God will give me the strength to get through and be a stronger woman once I get to the other side.

I wish each and every one of you ladies still trying lots of baby dust and prayers! I will be rooting for you. :flower:


----------



## HisGrace

Uwa, I will be praying for you. Just know that He will make it okay with you.


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My DH and I had a very heartfelt conversation tonight on where we stand on our journey after putting it on hold for a year. After many tears were shed, we have decided that we are going to move on. We realized that we are on the same page and now that we have decided to live childless, we can each properly grieve in our own way and begin to move on.
> 
> I am asking for prayers that we both can grieve and accept this as God's plan. I am well aware that the possibility exists that God may decide to bless us with a baby later on down the road. We will be ecstatic if that happens. But we feel that it's God's plan that we are childless. I know that there will be ups and downs in this whole grieving process, but I know God will give me the strength to get through and be a stronger woman once I get to the other side.
> 
> I wish each and every one of you ladies still trying lots of baby dust and prayers! I will be rooting for you. :flower:

:hugs: I'm sure that was a very hard decision to come to, but I know either way God is going to help you through it.

My moms friend wanted children for a long time and wasn't able to conceive. She prayed and asked God for His will to be done and she said she felt that desire for a child was no longer there.

I will continue to pray for you and hubby, that you will know without a shadow of doubt what God's will is for your life.


----------



## Godsjewel

Whom have I in heaven but You?
And there is none upon earth that I desire besides You.
Psalm 73:25

O God, You are my God;
Early will I seek You;
My soul thirsts for You;
My flesh longs for You...
Psalm 63:1

When I was a little girl, people would ask me What do you want to be when you grow up? Without hesitation Id reply, A Mommy! For as long as I can remember, Ive always wanted to be a mom. I played with my dolls, dressed them, fed them, changed them, bathed them, and put them to bed. Like many little girls, I dreamed about my wedding day, the man Id marry, and a big house with lots of children running through it. Over the years, Ive had many different names picked out for boys and girls. When my husband and I decided we were ready to start our family, I retired from my career as an Ophthalmic Surgical Technologist. I wanted to be a full-time, stay at home mom. 

That was over nine years ago. 

Why do my husband and I want to have children? Were very happy together, we have a strong marriage, love the Lord and are actively serving Him at our church. Do we need children to feel complete? Do we want children because it was the next step after getting married? 

There may be many reasons for wanting a child. You may want to see a baby that looks like your husband. You look forward to being called Mama. Maybe you want to give your husband a child to carry on his lineage. What about your own parents? Are they constantly asking you, So when are we gonna get some grandchildren? Were not getting any younger you know! Most of these reasons are okay and its normal to want these things. But, even if our desire for a child is for the right reasons, we cant want motherhood more than we want God. 

Does your soul thirst for God more than for a child? Do you desire God more than motherhood? If we had a true understanding of heaven and what its like to see Him face to face, to live with Him forever, and to know the true measure of His love without the hindrance of flesh, I believe that even motherhood with all of its benefits would pale in comparison. Having and cultivating a personal relationship with God should be our hearts desire above all else, even motherhood, because this is what will sustain us through the journey of infertility and of life. 

--Jamie Hymel


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome fm!

Amanda I know that wasn't an easy decision. I pray that God will give and the hubbs peace and I know that He will fulfill you two in your life together.


----------



## uwa_amanda

Thank you Sarah and No Doubt. It was definitely a very difficult decision. I woke up this morning feeling an overwhelming sense of peace about everything. I feel like God was lifting the cloud from over me and giving me His peace and assurance that this is what it's going to be. It is almost indescribable how I am feeling. DH and I are going to have a nice dinner out over the weekend and now figure out what we are going to put our energy into. I feel like this is God's plan for us.


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> Thank you Sarah and No Doubt. It was definitely a very difficult decision. I woke up this morning feeling an overwhelming sense of peace about everything. I feel like God was lifting the cloud from over me and giving me His peace and assurance that this is what it's going to be. It is almost indescribable how I am feeling. DH and I are going to have a nice dinner out over the weekend and now figure out what we are going to put our energy into. I feel like this is God's plan for us.

I just got chills...I'm so happy that God's peace is covering you and I know that God has big things in store for you.

Please keep us posted :flower:


----------



## BRK06

Markswife, Congrats on your BFP!!!!

Future Mommie, I'll be praying your FET goes well!

Amanda, I'm so glad God has given you peace. I know it wasn't an easy decision to come to. I'll continue to keep you and hubby in prayer as you decide where to go from here :hugs:

Sorry I've been a bit antisocial lately ladies :( We had planned to start our IVF journey soon, but I just found out my dysplasia has taken a bad turn and gotten a bit worse. The doc thinks some of the bad cells are beginning to turn cancerous and wants to do a LEEP procedure to remove all of them. I was pretty upset at first, but really feel like God is leading us to something... I just have to trust in Him and that until we figure out what "that" is. We could really use your prayers please! I hope the rest of you are doing well!!


----------



## No Doubt

I pray that God be with you during this time BRK and that you trust in him whole heartedly. I pray that He has His hand on your situation as well as be working through the doctors you are seeing. Amen.


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi everyone...just wanted to let you all know that Baby Brown is now in the loving arms of Jesus. We went in for an ultrasound today and there was no heart beat.

Please pray for my family as this is a very emotional time for us and as I prepare to miscarry.


----------



## Praying4bump

Im so sorry Sarah. Unfortunately, we don't understand why God allows certain things to happen and we may not ever understand. As frustrated as we get with life and even him sometimes we can always trust that he loves us and he is there with us holding us, comforting us....even when we feel like he's gone.

I have prayed and will continue to pray for you and your family.:hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Sarah, my heart just breaks for you and your family. Words can't even touch it. Praying for you and that God will give you peace as you go through this.


----------



## lilyrose13

Godsjewel said:


> Hi everyone...just wanted to let you all know that Baby Brown is now in the loving arms of Jesus. We went in for an ultrasound today and there was no heart beat.
> 
> Please pray for my family as this is a very emotional time for us and as I prepare to miscarry.

:hugs: Sarah I'm lifting you up in prayer. I don't know what to say and am heartbroken for you.


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Hi everyone...just wanted to let you all know that Baby Brown is now in the loving arms of Jesus. We went in for an ultrasound today and there was no heart beat.
> 
> Please pray for my family as this is a very emotional time for us and as I prepare to miscarry.

I know I have already sent you a message elsewhere, but wanted to post here that I am still praying for you and your family! :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

Hello ladies! It has been so long since I have been on this thread. I took a break from the site completely when I was getting obsessive and it was totally unhealthy for me and our journey. Since I have posted our plan of action changed a couple of times. We thought IUI's were the way to go, but after a repeat SA it looked like our only hope would be IVF. This was a lot to deal with and I kind of retreated and kept our story to just a few people! I am feeling a bit better about things and wanted to reach out and see how everybody is!! Who is pregnant and who is still in the journey of TTC etc. 

We are currently finished our first week of IVF stimulation injections. My egg retrieval is looking to be toward the end of this week. I am hoping and praying for good things! :flower:


----------



## Jett55

:( awww Sarah when I read that it made me want to cry. I haven't been on much since dh & I went away for the weekend but I'll be keeping you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## genesismarie

Hey ladies,
Just wanted to stop in an request prayer... I had a total break down today triggered by watching my 2yr old sleep in the bed next to me. The "I want a baby now syndrome" hit me so bad. I retreated to my bedroom &locked myself in and played whorship music & just cried & prayed. I did receive peace afterwards but I guess I was looking for some Devine insight for the lord. I'm at the point where I'm like how many more days do I have to spend locked in my room on my knees on my face praying & crying. I thought I was doing so good had not broke down for about three months was trying the stress free approach. Now I'm thinking I was just masking all of it & I guess I couldn't pretend anymore. Continue to stuff in inside anymore. I guess I just want to be able to deal with these emotions. I guess I'm really looking is wisdom and knowledge from the Lord. I need direction
Thanks in advance ladies


@Sarah I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. You & your family will be in prayers.


----------



## BRK06

For my dear Sarah and the rest of us Angel Mommies... We will see our sweet babies again someday!! :angel:

Daddy, please don't look so sad, Mama, please don't cry-
cause I am in the arms of Jesus and He sings me lullabies.
Please, try not to question God, don't think he is unkind. 
Don't think he sent me to you, and then He changed his mind. 
You see, I am a special child and I am needed up above.
I'm the special gift you gave Him, the product of your love.
I'll always be there with you. Watch the sky at night... 
find the brightest star that is gleaming, that is my halo's brillant light.
You'll see me in the morning frost that mists your window pane.
That's me in the summer showers. I'll be dancing in the rain. 
When you feel a little breeze, from the gentle wind that blows, that's me 
planting a kiss on your nose. 
When you see a child playing and your heart feels a little tug, that's me, 
I'll be there, giving your heart a hug.
So Daddy, please don't look so sad, Mama don't you cry.
I am in the arms of Jesus and He sings me lullabies.


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> Hello ladies! It has been so long since I have been on this thread. I took a break from the site completely when I was getting obsessive and it was totally unhealthy for me and our journey. Since I have posted our plan of action changed a couple of times. We thought IUI's were the way to go, but after a repeat SA it looked like our only hope would be IVF. This was a lot to deal with and I kind of retreated and kept our story to just a few people! I am feeling a bit better about things and wanted to reach out and see how everybody is!! Who is pregnant and who is still in the journey of TTC etc.
> 
> We are currently finished our first week of IVF stimulation injections. My egg retrieval is looking to be toward the end of this week. I am hoping and praying for good things! :flower:

Wow! Praying for you, Heather!! Please keep us posted!!


----------



## No Doubt

Heather praying the ivf process works well for you!

Genesis, so glad God gave you his peace. I think at some point we all try to hide it or act like everything is fine, but the yearning doesn't go away. Better to deal with it than let it build up inside of you. Praying that God walk with you through this and continue to give you peace and guidance. Allow yourself those emotions, whatever they may be. Don't try to shut them out, or trick yourself into thinking they're not there. Hugs!

Brk what a precious poem.


----------



## BRK06

genesismarie said:


> Hey ladies,
> Just wanted to stop in an request prayer... I had a total break down today triggered by watching my 2yr old sleep in the bed next to me. The "I want a baby now syndrome" hit me so bad. I retreated to my bedroom &locked myself in and played whorship music & just cried & prayed. I did receive peace afterwards but I guess I was looking for some Devine insight for the lord. I'm at the point where I'm like how many more days do I have to spend locked in my room on my knees on my face praying & crying. I thought I was doing so good had not broke down for about three months was trying the stress free approach. Now I'm thinking I was just masking all of it & I guess I couldn't pretend anymore. Continue to stuff in inside anymore. I guess I just want to be able to deal with these emotions. I guess I'm really looking is wisdom and knowledge from the Lord. I need direction
> Thanks in advance ladies
> 
> 
> @Sarah I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. You & your family will be in prayers.


GM, I'm sorry to hear things aren't going so well... I understand how frustrated and disappointed you get hearing "no, no yet" every single month! I can't offer much guidance (God usually has to hit me over the head and use neon signs to show me what's next! :haha: ) but continue to pray. We don't always understand the whys, but God's timing is always perfect, even when it seems to take f-o-r-e-v-e-r!!! 
I will def keep you in prayer!!

1 Peter 1:3-7 Praise be to the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! In his great mercy he has given us new birth into a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead, and into an inheritance that can never perish, spoil or fade. This inheritance is kept in heaven for you, who through faith are shielded by Gods power until the coming of the salvation that is ready to be revealed in the last time. In all this you greatly rejoice, though now for a little while you may have had to suffer grief in all kinds of trials. These have come so that the proven genuineness of your faithof greater worth than gold, which perishes even though refined by firemay result in praise, glory and honor when Jesus Christ is revealed.


----------



## FutureMommie

Sarah, I've sent you hugs and prayers in you journal! I'm thinking about you!

Heather- good luck, I hope that you hve lots of follicles growing in there. 

AFM- My 1st IVF cycle wasn't successful! I was truly disappointed but I'm not giving up, I don't feel like God bought me this far to leave me now, he didn't place this desire in my heart not to fulfill it. His word says " He settles the barren woman in the home and makes her the happy mother of children" I'm standing on that word, I know he will do it for me. I know that he has an appointed time to bring our child into this world and this child will have a purpose. We have 2 frozen embies that we plan to have transferred. It is quite a long process that doesn't start until my next cycle at the end of the month and won't be complete until July.


----------



## No Doubt

So sorry this past cycle wasn't successful future. Praying tour best cycle is successful and doesn't feel too long.


----------



## BRK06

Consider it pure joy, my brothers and sisters, whenever you face trials of many kinds, because you know that the testing of your faith produces perseverance. Let perseverance finish its work so that you may be mature and complete, not lacking anything. James 1:2-3

Consider it pure joy count it all joy whatever translation you use, James 1:2-3 is hard to swallow when you are in the midst of suffering. Hard like taking a swig of Buckleys it tastes awful and it works cough syrup. You may feel like leaving that verse in the medicine cabinet.

A devotional writer Ive long read recently tackled this. He concluded were not being told to feel, for instance, Im infertile! YAY! But instead to think on the joyful parts of life, to focus on the positive things.

There is a because in those verses that promises our trials will produce perseverance. Perseverance is the ability to be determined, be resolved, carry on, continue, endure, go on, hang in, hang tough, hold fast, hold on, keep driving, keep going, keep on, press on, stand firm, stay the course, stick with it  stick with God. It also brings to mind Romans 5: And not only so, but we glory in tribulations also: knowing that tribulation worketh patience; And patience, experience; and experience, hope: And hope maketh not ashamed; because the love of God is shed abroad in our hearts by the Holy Ghost which is given unto us. Romans 5:3-5

In the scriptural context, I like Burkitts explanation: not that afflictions are in themselves joyous, the temptation or trial is not matter of joy, but of sorrow and heaviness considered in itself, but because of their good effects and sweet fruits, in proving our faith, and increasing our patience...

So I dont think James 1:2-3 is a straight up positive thinking sort of verse, to be read just like: Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things are honest, whatsoever things are just, whatsoever things are pure, whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of good report; if there be any virtue, and if there be any praise, think on these things. Philippians 4:8

Obviously thinking on joyful things is all the more important during suffering! And I do like that devotional writer, but I think his explanation of the verses ended up oversimplified into missing the point. Considering that because and Romans 5 among other things, James 1:2-3 shows despite the trial itself God will eventually produce good in response. Despite the feeling no good can come from this! To say its akin to Philippians 4:8, a joy about mostly unrelated aspects of life, misses this promise: that He is working all things out for your good (Romans 8:28). Although on the worst days, especially in the throws of a trial, I can see why anyone in pain would be hostile to that idea. We think, God, just end this trial for us already! The only good we can imagine is an end to the trial, or the trial having never happened in the first place.

With infertilitys fruit of bitterness, anger all those token stages of grief can make us want to throw James 1:2 back at Gods face. Here and now, wed rather not have such a trial in the first place. And there are a lot of common trials wed trade the infertility for. How do I glory in infertility? How do I consider infertility joy? How do I put this better How do I glory or have joy in what God is doing and will do in relation to my infertility? I can think of the joyful semi-related parts of a childless life: the sleeping in, the not being tempted to worry about my children being hurt, having my schedule practically all to myself but these are at best temporary joy and can bottom out easily. These simple things dont make up for the loss.

I have to glory instead that, eventual children or not, God will use this trial for good on my (and others) behalf. Even if this is down to an inside job and nothing visible or tactile. I have to accept my picture of this is so low contrast I cant make out the details. Sometimes we get clued in on good fruit that extends to others; for instance, someone once told me their faith was bolstered by the perseverance they saw in me. (Which was strange to hear when feeling weak.) Sometimes all we have is the promise for treasured invisible things like further ability to stand firm, gaining maturity, growing in eternal hope, having the love of God grow in our hearts. Sometimes we can only cling to promises like He is working it out for your good. Sadly at times I feel dwindled down to only joy in knowing God will wipe away my tears in the end, and I wont suffer forever over this. It is hard to be joyful about anything when the pain is so sharp! But its even harder if we buy into the feeling no good can come from this, no matter what or how ugly the this is. To think our trial is all for nought may be the opposite of count it all joy.

It is difficult to focus on invisible riches and higher plans when were missing something so solid that every other couple seems to have fall in their laps. James 1:2-3 isnt writing off that difficulty or our pain, but is showing clinging to invisible blessings and greater promises can help us during our trials. That is good medicine. It reminds me of Buckleys again, the ickiest tasting cough syrup Ive ever had. The stuff tastes awful, but it works. The seemingly bitter taste of Gods James 1:2 medicine may not appeal to us as much as having a child / having this trial end, but it has a way of working if were open to tasting.

Count it all joy  count all the good God will do joy.

-Rachel (@childless.me)


----------



## BRK06

Future Mommie, I'm sorry your last cycle didn't work out, but I'm very encouraged by your strong faith!! Sometimes we just don't understand the reason why we can't see what's ahead until we get there and realize it's just a big curve with our destination right around the corner! I'm praying for your next cycle!


----------



## FutureMommie

BK06 that last post was awesome!!!!!! Thanks for that, I needed it!


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! It has been so long since I have been on this thread. I took a break from the site completely when I was getting obsessive and it was totally unhealthy for me and our journey. Since I have posted our plan of action changed a couple of times. We thought IUI's were the way to go, but after a repeat SA it looked like our only hope would be IVF. This was a lot to deal with and I kind of retreated and kept our story to just a few people! I am feeling a bit better about things and wanted to reach out and see how everybody is!! Who is pregnant and who is still in the journey of TTC etc.
> 
> We are currently finished our first week of IVF stimulation injections. My egg retrieval is looking to be toward the end of this week. I am hoping and praying for good things! :flower:
> 
> Wow! Praying for you, Heather!! Please keep us posted!!Click to expand...

Thanks so much!!! I will!! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

FutureMommy, No Doubt, BRK06 Thanks so much for the well wishes!

Follicles are continuing to grow and hormone levels are good! They told me this morning that they are almost there! I have to go back again tomorrow! This is so exciting and so scary all at the same time! I just want it to work so badly!!


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> FutureMommy, No Doubt, BRK06 Thanks so much for the well wishes!
> 
> Follicles are continuing to grow and hormone levels are good! They told me this morning that they are almost there! I have to go back again tomorrow! This is so exciting and so scary all at the same time! I just want it to work so badly!!

Isn't it crazy how everything has to be just right?? It's truly amazing that ANY of us (women in general) are able to get pregnant!
I hope it works for you too :thumbup:


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> FutureMommy, No Doubt, BRK06 Thanks so much for the well wishes!
> 
> Follicles are continuing to grow and hormone levels are good! They told me this morning that they are almost there! I have to go back again tomorrow! This is so exciting and so scary all at the same time! I just want it to work so badly!!
> 
> Isn't it crazy how everything has to be just right?? It's truly amazing that ANY of us (women in general) are able to get pregnant!
> I hope it works for you too :thumbup:Click to expand...


I know it really is amazing how much has to fall into place in order for it all to work yet kids seems to get pregnant in one shot! lol


----------



## ProfWife

Ugh...ladies...I need prayer. I'm down with a fever, nausea, backache and chills...AND, I got my first fertile CM today. Figures. 

Hubby said he wanted to brave the fever and BD anyway. 

All I want right now is to feel human again... (2nd time in a month I've gotten sick. I can't afford to take any more time off this school year ill...but I can't go to school with a fever.)


----------



## BRK06

ProfWife said:


> Ugh...ladies...I need prayer. I'm down with a fever, nausea, backache and chills...AND, I got my first fertile CM today. Figures.
> 
> Hubby said he wanted to brave the fever and BD anyway.
> 
> All I want right now is to feel human again... (2nd time in a month I've gotten sick. I can't afford to take any more time off this school year ill...but I can't go to school with a fever.)

Wow! You poor thing :( I pray God heals your body and you feel better soon. :hugs:

I had to laugh at hubby though... Gold star for persevering with the baby mission no matter what?? :haha:


----------



## ProfWife

Sadly I got worse before we went to bed. So,we didn't get to BD. Of course, my pre bed check found THE highest quality CM I think I've ever had. :-/. Probably not going to be our month unless I get another chance tonight.


----------



## FutureMommie

praying that you start feeling better soon and I hope you get some bd'ing in.


----------



## BRK06

ProfWife said:


> Sadly I got worse before we went to bed. So,we didn't get to BD. Of course, my pre bed check found THE highest quality CM I think I've ever had. :-/. Probably not going to be our month unless I get another chance tonight.


Awww... That's too bad. Go away Sick Bug! Keep drinking fluids and flush all that out, and maybe you can catch it tonight! I don't like being sick either, so I hope this passes quickly for you! 

Everything else going ok?


----------



## BRK06

...the God we serve is able to save ...but even if he does not,...
Daniel 3:17-18

The fiery battle of infertility rages. You feel the heat of infertility every time the calendar pages turn. You feel the tears stinging your eyes when you see that youve started your period again. You hear the disappointment in your husbands voice when he tells you its okay that it didnt work again. After the deluge of tears, you begin to pray. You know you have to turn your heart toward God. You know you want to walk in His will, but youre just not sure what that will is. Is the latest test result Gods way of saying pregnancy is simply not going to happen for you? Is He telling you that He has greater plans for you than birthing a biological child or is He gathering angels around Him and saying, Look! Shes been believing for a baby for so long, and its almost time. Ill give her the desires of her heart if shell just hang on a little longer. How do we pray for Gods will when we dont know what Gods will is for our lives?

One beautiful example is found in a dirty, hot, stinky furnace surrounded by dirty, hot, stinky men. 

Travel back in time with me via the book of Daniel, chapter 3. There is so much the infertile heart can learn here. Taking center stage in this story are Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego, the best and the brightest of their day. They are actually described as young men without any physical defect, handsome, showing aptitude for every kind of learning, well informed, quick to understand, and qualified to serve in the king's palace (Daniel 1:4). ( I know what youre thinking. Where we these guys when we were on the dating scene, right? Oh, thats right. You married a guy like this. Me too!) These were not your run of the mill guys. They were amazing! Handsome! Brilliant! Understanding! Doomed!

Doomed?

Not only were Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego perfect physical and intellectual specimens, they loved God with all their hearts and were not willing to bow their knee to any other god. The king of their day built a statue and commanded that everyone bow in worship to this unseeing, unknowing pile of gold. They refused. Point blank. No discussion, no debate. They served God faithfully when it was easy. They served Him faithfully when it was not so easy. Realize, too, that standing for your beliefs brought more consequences for them than it does for us. We may be ridiculed or ostracized from social events. They were condemned to death. 

Standing there, hearing the crackling of the fire, smelling the stench of the ashes and feeling the prickling of the heat on their faces, Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego knew this was their crowning moment. This would be the event that defined their existence. Imagine the intensity of that moment. They knew what was happening. They understood the gravity of their predicament --remember they were young men...well informed, quick to understand. They knew that the rest of their lives hinged on what they said and did in the next few moments. There was no time for discussion. There was no time to set up meetings and decide what they wanted to do. The sentence for this type of defiance was carried out immediately. The furnace was boiling, the soldiers had their grips on the young mens arms. What did they do?

Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego replied to the king, "O Nebuchadnezzar, we do not need to defend ourselves before you in this matter. If we are thrown into the blazing furnace, the God we serve is able to save us from it, and he will rescue us from your hand, O king. But even if he does not, we want you to know, O king, that we will not serve your gods or worship the image of gold you have set up." (Daniel 3:16-18)

Even with all their intelligence, even with the fiery devotion their hearts held toward God, and even though they placed their lives on the line to prove it, God did not reveal His will to Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego when they stood with righteous defiance before the king. For whatever reason, God chose to keep the secret of His will for the time. Look how they responded. The God we serve is able to save us and will rescue us. But even if He does not, we serve Him and not you!

Have you ever made a bold proclamation of how you know God is doing something, and it just didnt happen the way you thought? This is the month! I know Im pregnant. My faith is so strong, and I know this is it. God has finally given us a baby! You make a bold stand of faith, only to be embarrassed and devastated when your period starts. Perhaps youve told friends and family that in spite of previous losses, youre believing God to allow this baby to survive. You boldly speak of the goodness of God, and how so many people are praying and you just know this baby will be fine. Then comes the horrible news that this baby didnt make it either. What do you do in those defining moments?

Have you failed God in this display of faith? Did Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego fail God? The three young men boldly stated the God we serve is able to save us, and He will rescue from your hand...But even if he does not.... They knew He could. They didnt know if He would. They simply looked beyond the present circumstances, not knowing what Gods will for them was--perish in the flames or find an unseen escape route. Either way, they vowed to serve Him. 

When you pray for a baby, why not pray the same way? God, I come to you asking for a baby. I know that You and You alone are the giver the life. Please, God, let this be the month we conceive. But even if it doesnt happen, Ill serve You anyway. Remember that God invites you to bring your requests to Him (Philippians 4:6). Ask Him for a baby. Thats okay! But remember to pray that His will is done in your life. Its okay to say you dont know the exact will of God. That doesnt show a lack of faith. In fact, I believe it is just the opposite. God, I dont know Your plans for me, but I know they are good. My desire is for a baby. Im asking You for a baby, but even more, Im asking for Your will. If not this month, maybe next month. If not at all, then please sustain me. Sounds a lot like God can save us from the fires, but if not, well serve Him anyway. 

Are these kind of prayers easy to pray? Not on your life. But remember, God rescued these Hebrew boys from what should have been a certain death. He walked with them in the midst of the fires and brought them through to the amazement of everyone around. Expect that Hell do the same for you.


----------



## ProfWife

So far. I'm getting lab work sent to me to check progesterone this cycle. Ultrasound scheduled to compare to last year's scheduled. Lord willing, we will get answers from this doc.


----------



## No Doubt

Ladies please pray for us. My hubbs is dealing with a lot at his job right now, to the point where he's losing weight because of it and I'm really concerned about his well being. Its looking he going to have to find another job as this one is just too stressful and they being unfair and unreasonable.

I also have an interview at my job for a better position on Thursday and am praying that I get it as it would really help obviously with our new expenses soon to come and because of what is going on at my hubbs job. I'm concerned they may overlook me cause I'm pregnant and am about to be out maternity leave, plus I have decent competition.

I know Gods will will be done, just need some peace se I've been so stressed out lately and really hoping to hear some good news behind this interview.

Ae always, thank you for your prayers.

Pro, I pray that God give you healing and you begin to feel better soon. Hopefully you can still get in a few rounds this month.


----------



## BRK06

ProfWife said:


> So far. I'm getting lab work sent to me to check progesterone this cycle. Ultrasound scheduled to compare to last year's scheduled. Lord willing, we will get answers from this doc.

When is your ultrasound? I'll be praying you get the answers you need. Keep us updated! :)


----------



## BRK06

No Doubt said:


> Ladies please pray for us. My hubbs is dealing with a lot at his job right now, to the point where he's losing weight because of it and I'm really concerned about his well being. Its looking he going to have to find another job as this one is just too stressful and they being unfair and unreasonable.
> 
> I also have an interview at my job for a better position on Thursday and am praying that I get it as it would really help obviously with our new expenses soon to come and because of what is going on at my hubbs job. I'm concerned they may overlook me cause I'm pregnant and am about to be out maternity leave, plus I have decent competition.
> 
> I know Gods will will be done, just need some peace se I've been so stressed out lately and really hoping to hear some good news behind this interview.
> 
> Ae always, thank you for your prayers.
> 
> Pro, I pray that God give you healing and you begin to feel better soon. Hopefully you can still get in a few rounds this month.

Praying for your hubby to find different work and for his health... I'm sorry they are giving him a rough time :( As for your interview, we will pray they have understanding and see you're hardworking instead of pregnant! Maybe it could work in your favor... it would be pretty obvious that you definitely have the motivation to stick around and work hard :)

How is everything with baby going? You're almost there!


----------



## No Doubt

BRK06 said:


> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> Ladies please pray for us. My hubbs is dealing with a lot at his job right now, to the point where he's losing weight because of it and I'm really concerned about his well being. Its looking he going to have to find another job as this one is just too stressful and they being unfair and unreasonable.
> 
> I also have an interview at my job for a better position on Thursday and am praying that I get it as it would really help obviously with our new expenses soon to come and because of what is going on at my hubbs job. I'm concerned they may overlook me cause I'm pregnant and am about to be out maternity leave, plus I have decent competition.
> 
> I know Gods will will be done, just need some peace se I've been so stressed out lately and really hoping to hear some good news behind this interview.
> 
> Ae always, thank you for your prayers.
> 
> Pro, I pray that God give you healing and you begin to feel better soon. Hopefully you can still get in a few rounds this month.
> 
> Praying for your hubby to find different work and for his health... I'm sorry they are giving him a rough time :( As for your interview, we will pray they have understanding and see you're hardworking instead of pregnant! Maybe it could work in your favor... it would be pretty obvious that you definitely have the motivation to stick around and work hard :)
> 
> How is everything with baby going? You're almost there!Click to expand...

Things are going well other than the fact that I'm super stressed right now and then I'm double stressed because I know it's not good for him. It seems like the more I try not to stress, the more I stress. But he's doing well in there and is kicking and stretching away. He still puts a smile on my face and right now I really enjoy our private moments where he'll move when I rub my belly. I'm getting anxious as I want him here with me obviously, and I'm uncomfortable, but all in due time. Thanks for asking.

I knot that things are about to shift, I've been feeling it for some time now. I always know when things are about to shift in my life. I'm just to the point where I want to shift already so I can stop stressing. But again all in due time...all in the Lord's time. I just pray he give me perserverance. I don't do well when it comes to my hubby. This could be me and I'd still be floating through life, but I just worry about him.


----------



## Jett55

Last night my husband & I were given a word from our pastor as much as I'd loved for it to been about us having a child it was not. It was about the more we're in agreement with each other the more Gods going to bless us. And we're going to excel to the point ppl are going to wonder how we're doing so well. May not be what I wanted it to be but still find it truly awesome. Also children are a blessing from God so pretty sure it's included in that


----------



## BRK06

No Doubt said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> Ladies please pray for us. My hubbs is dealing with a lot at his job right now, to the point where he's losing weight because of it and I'm really concerned about his well being. Its looking he going to have to find another job as this one is just too stressful and they being unfair and unreasonable.
> 
> I also have an interview at my job for a better position on Thursday and am praying that I get it as it would really help obviously with our new expenses soon to come and because of what is going on at my hubbs job. I'm concerned they may overlook me cause I'm pregnant and am about to be out maternity leave, plus I have decent competition.
> 
> I know Gods will will be done, just need some peace se I've been so stressed out lately and really hoping to hear some good news behind this interview.
> 
> Ae always, thank you for your prayers.
> 
> Pro, I pray that God give you healing and you begin to feel better soon. Hopefully you can still get in a few rounds this month.
> 
> Praying for your hubby to find different work and for his health... I'm sorry they are giving him a rough time :( As for your interview, we will pray they have understanding and see you're hardworking instead of pregnant! Maybe it could work in your favor... it would be pretty obvious that you definitely have the motivation to stick around and work hard :)
> 
> How is everything with baby going? You're almost there!Click to expand...
> 
> Things are going well other than the fact that I'm super stressed right now and then I'm double stressed because I know it's not good for him. It seems like the more I try not to stress, the more I stress. But he's doing well in there and is kicking and stretching away. He still puts a smile on my face and right now I really enjoy our private moments where he'll move when I rub my belly. I'm getting anxious as I want him here with me obviously, and I'm uncomfortable, but all in due time. Thanks for asking.
> 
> I knot that things are about to shift, I've been feeling it for some time now. I always know when things are about to shift in my life. I'm just to the point where I want to shift already so I can stop stressing. But again all in due time...all in the Lord's time. I just pray he give me perserverance. I don't do well when it comes to my hubby. This could be me and I'd still be floating through life, but I just worry about him.Click to expand...

I completely understand! My hubby has taken a week off to recover from an injury and to try and relax a bit. His job has him so stressed he doesn't even want to go back :( We've been praying that a potential transfer to another department goes through.

Hang in there Hon, and you and hubby keep enjoying your moments with your little man's calisthenics routine :laugh2: "this too shall pass" and God's going to be with us every step!


----------



## QueenKingfish

Just caught up with everything that's gone on this week in the thread. Sounds like it's been a big week for everyone. Praying for procedures, losses, stresses, decisions, every part of this journey for everyone here. He's got us in His mighty hands, ladies and he brought us together to support each other and remind us of that. 

We decided this week to stop my progesterone. No more OPKs, no more cervix checks, just enjoying each other and BD whenever we feel like it, because it's an act of love and worship, not because it's going to make a baby (though, we hope it does all 3, eventually!). It was a really hard decision, but we know that God is going to bless us with a child and if I need to get back on "The big P" as we call it, He will lead us to that.


----------



## ProfWife

I'm currently trying to get it on May 31 (They wanted it on CD 3/4 since it will be easier to tell if the cysts they saw last year were just due to me being close to ovulation or if am indeed PCOS.)


----------



## Heather11

No Doubt said:


> Ladies please pray for us. My hubbs is dealing with a lot at his job right now, to the point where he's losing weight because of it and I'm really concerned about his well being. Its looking he going to have to find another job as this one is just too stressful and they being unfair and unreasonable.
> 
> I also have an interview at my job for a better position on Thursday and am praying that I get it as it would really help obviously with our new expenses soon to come and because of what is going on at my hubbs job. I'm concerned they may overlook me cause I'm pregnant and am about to be out maternity leave, plus I have decent competition.
> 
> I know Gods will will be done, just need some peace se I've been so stressed out lately and really hoping to hear some good news behind this interview.
> 
> Ae always, thank you for your prayers.
> 
> Pro, I pray that God give you healing and you begin to feel better soon. Hopefully you can still get in a few rounds this month.


Praying for you and your family!!! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

So I had another appointment this morning with blood work and ultra sound! I am good to go! I got the ok to trigger tonight. I have blood work in the morning and then if all is well I have my egg retrieval on Thursday morning. 

I am scheduled for a Sunday transfer if they decide on a day 3 and Tuesday if they decide a day 5. I won't know about it until they call Sunday morning. The call will either say come in or we will see you Tuesday. Eeek! I have read a lot of positive successes about day 5 so I am kind of hoping we get that far, but at the same time Sunday is Mother's day and that might be good luck!! :winkwink:


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck heather! Do they know how many follies?


----------



## Heather11

No Doubt said:


> Good luck heather! Do they know how many follies?

I have 20! As of today 15-16 are mature, but the others have a couple more days to keep growing!


----------



## No Doubt

Wow! That sounds great Heather. Praying this works for you!


----------



## Heather11

No Doubt said:


> Wow! That sounds great Heather. Praying this works for you!

Thank you so much! I am very hopeful and have been praying so much for this!!!


----------



## wristwatch24

Heather I am so excited for you!!! :)


----------



## Heather11

wristwatch24 said:


> Heather I am so excited for you!!! :)

Thank you!!! :flower:


----------



## MummyWant2be

fx'D crossed Heather:hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Wow! That is great Heather!! Praying all goes well!!


----------



## Heather11

MummyWant2be said:


> fx'D crossed Heather:hugs:




BRK06 said:


> Wow! That is great Heather!! Praying all goes well!!

Thank you! I am so excited and so nervous. I just want this to work so badly! ARGH!!!! Hoping and wishing and of course praying! :flower:


----------



## BRK06

Now to Him who is able to do far more abundantly beyond all that we ask or think, according to the power that works within us, to Him be the glory in the church and in Christ Jesus to all generations forever and ever. 
Amen.
Ephesians 3:20-21

When I was in college, I was very blessed to be a member of a dynamic choral group that travelled the nation sharing the gospel of Jesus Christ. Wed rehearse and learn every note to perfection, load up on buses and planes and leave campus full of anticipation and a little bit of holy naiveté. On occasion, our director would ask different members to sing a solo while the choir took a much needed break. When he invited me to sing, I chose my favorite song. With all the conviction my 20 year old heart and soul could muster, I would take the platform and with mic in hand, belt out my favorite song, He is Able! 

And I know when my eyes fail to see, He is Able!
Even though it seems impossible to me--He is able! 
But if He chooses not to move in the way weve prayed He would,
Im confident Hes working all together for my good! 
I will stand behind His Word, for He is able!

I knew I could sing that song! I had lived it. How else would I have been able to score such high grades if God Himself had not been able to help me?
Then real life hit. A family member had to undergo an emergency heart by-pass operation as we nervously paced the waiting rooms. Was He able then? A friend died without warning and without the opportunities for good-byes. The death of a parent. Diagnosis of dementia. A stroke. Was He able then? Lifelong plans for a house full of babies crumbled beneath the weight of an empty cradle. What about that? Was God still able even in the midst of infertility?

The answer, my friend, is a resounding, yes! God is able!

Surely you have dreamt about your future, and how you envision the family you are asking God for. Your dreams may have been crushed by impossible diagnoses or financial deficits. Perhaps the doctors havent been able to find why you cannot conceive, and you find that you are unable to imagine a life without a baby. If this is the reality of your life today, I ask you to find the God of Ephesians 3:20.

Ephesians 3:20 reveals God to us as the one who is able to do far more abundantly beyond all that we ask or think... Even your wildest imaginations fail to live up to the ability of God. Go ahead! Give it a shot. Imagine the most amazing, most unbelievable miracle your finite mind can create. Gods abilities surpass them all. 

However, God sometimes works in ways we have yet to imagine. We only see our situation the way it is today, right now. We only see what is happening--or not happening--through the filter of human eyes. He is still able. We feel todays pain, and todays frustrations. He is still able. The doctors hand down another diagnosis. Another year turns on the calendar. He is still able. Its hard to imagine that God is working all things in abilities so far beyond what my eyes can see. He is still able. 

As I sit in my mid-forties, the song has a much more profound meaning to me than it did as a college student. Why? Because when I was a 20 year old college girl, I knew the words to the song. As a 44 year old woman who has faced infertility, failed adoptions, multiple diagnoses and a pretty long laundry list of other difficult life situations, I know the God behind the words, and I know He really is able!


----------



## FutureMommie

BK06 thank you for posting,I needed that reminder.....He is Able!


----------



## BRK06

A song that goes with the thought for today is Mark Schultz's "All Things Possible." I really like the last part where he sings, "My God is strong and mighty, My God is faithful, My hope is in the Lord, For He is able" because no matter what we are dealing with right now, it's not too big for God! He can shoulder our burden and He is able to take our difficulties and turn it into something good! He never abandons us, even if it seems like it sometimes... Here's the rest of the song!

I will call on Your name 
For there's always a way 
When you lead me
And when life knocks me down
I am not counted out 
For you're with me
And you're with me

Even when it feels like the light is fading 
And I've lost my way
Still I'm holding on to the One who's making
All things possible

Even when it feels like my heart is breaking
Hold on, there is strength 
Knowing I belong to the One who's making 
All things possible

I know mountains can move
I've seen what You can do 
In my weakness
So my heart will believe 
If I wait I will see
My God doing, what only He can do

My God is strong and mighty
My God is faithful 
My hope is in the Lord 
For He is able


----------



## No Doubt

Ladies I wanted to thank you all for your prayers. Things aren't perfect, but they are definitely looking up. I got a wonderful nights sleep last night which really help me to reset myself and bring my stress level down a bit.

Yes hubbs called a past job of his to see if he could do his practicum for school there and she said that she still had him on the payroll and that if he wanted to come in and pick up hours at any point to let her know. Hubbs also talked to another company that offered him a position at the same time as his current company and they are going to call him back and schedule an interview for hopefully next week. So hopefully soon hubbs will be out of there and will not be so stressed.

God sure does work fast. I stood in the shower just Sunday morning asking God to move this mountain. And this is the beautiful thing about God, He doesn't just move the mountain, he completely demolishes it. One job would have been enough, but to have two lined up and an interview for me as well... YES, MY GOD is AWESOME!


----------



## BRK06

No Doubt said:


> Ladies I wanted to thank you all for your prayers. Things aren't perfect, but they are definitely looking up. I got a wonderful nights sleep last night which really help me to reset myself and bring my stress level down a bit.
> 
> Yes hubbs called a past job of his to see if he could do his practicum for school there and she said that she still had him on the payroll and that if he wanted to come in and pick up hours at any point to let her know. Hubbs also talked to another company that offered him a position at the same time as his current company and they are going to call him back and schedule an interview for hopefully next week. So hopefully soon hubbs will be out of there and will not be so stressed.
> 
> God sure does work fast. I stood in the shower just Sunday morning asking God to move this mountain. And this is the beautiful thing about God, He doesn't just move the mountain, he completely demolishes it. One job would have been enough, but to have two lined up and an interview for me as well... YES, MY GOD is AWESOME!

Praise The Lord!!!!! :happydance: That is awesome news!!


----------



## QueenKingfish

Heather - How exciting! Praying for you! 

NoDoubt - He IS awesome! Glad things are looking up and stress is lessening! 

I read this a bit earlier, linked from Proverbs 31's twitter. It really touched my heart and hope it does yours, too! 

*When Mother's Day Is Hard*
Several of my friends have recently suffered miscarriages. They endure the anguish of feeling their bodies begin to change to make room for a growing baby only to lose the child. I, too, have experienced itfour times. At first we thought perhaps I had a problem with fertility. It took us a year to get pregnant and then seven weeks to lose the baby. I got pregnant quickly again and miscarried at ten weeks. Eventually I had a sweet baby boy. After him I miscarried two more times and then had my girl.

This Mother's Day may come as yet another reminder to women everywhere that they don't have something they desire. Another year of miscarriages, infertility, or even waiting for a child through the adoption process. Whatever the unfulfilled desire, it tugs at your heart and plagues your mind.

When I thought about writing this article, I recalled a new friend who recently asked me for advice. So instead of an article, I wrote a note to my friends and anyone else God may want to read in on the conversation. So I pray you would be blessed by this note as well.

* * * * * * * * * *

Dear Friend,

I am so sorry for your wait. It is hard. I'm not going to pretend it isn't. I'm not going to tell you that everything will be better if you take these five steps. The only thing I know for sure is that Christ loves you. He really does sympathize with you. You can read God's words to you in Hebrews: "For we do not have a high priest who is unable to sympathize with our weaknesses, but one who in every respect has been tempted as we are, yet without sin. Let us then with confidence draw near to the throne of grace, that we may receive mercy and find grace to help in time of need" (Hebrews 4:15-16).

I know you've probably seen this verse many times, but I think God has a lot to say to you in these verses. He is reminding you that he isn't far-off. He has entered into the ugly and hard places that you see your heart going as you struggle with worry or anxiety or fear or anger. He knows it. He knows your temptation. Jesus reminds you that he walked this earth perfectly for you. And in your weakness he invites you to draw near to him. He wants to comfort you and uphold you with his righteous right hand. Come to him, weary friend, and receive grace and peace and rest. This is your time of need. Mother's Day is your time of need, and he does not turn away from you during your time of need; he wants you to find grace to help.

Friend, I pray that you would receive his good grace today. As you look to Mother's Day know that he has you in mind and intercedes even now on your behalf. "The LORD is near to the brokenhearted and saves the crushed in spirit" (Psalm 34:18).​


----------



## uwa_amanda

Hey y'all!

I just wanted to check in with you guys and let you all know that things are going pretty good where we are. I have had my up and down moments since I announced to y'all our decision to move on from our journey. I still feel like this is definitely God's plan for us. Our only question is "now what?" Now what do we do? That one I'm having a spot of trouble trying to figure that out. But of course, with time, that question and probably many more will be answered.

I will continue to pray for each and every one of you in your various situations! :hugs: :flower:

Stay blessed!


----------



## BBWttc29

Hi, it's been awhile since I posted. Last time I was here I weighed between 330-345. I have since decided to lose weight to improve my chances of getting pregnant. I am now 293 and have started using opks. I finally got a positive opk which never happened before. Me and my husband bd'd the day I got a positive opk and the day after. Will the weight loss and the days we bd'd help chances of conception? Today I am 5 DPO and I've been having gas, cramps, ad alternating twinges of pain


----------



## No Doubt

Hi bbw. The weight loss and bding on the fight days can definitely help. They say sometimes women who are jot Oing on their own due to weight most of the time o ly need to lose 5-10lbs to start Oing. So keep going! And congrats on your current weight loss!


----------



## FutureMommie

BBW-The weightloss will help and congrats on that! I hope this is it for you! how long have you been ttc?


----------



## FutureMommie

I've recently had my 1st IVF cycle which wasn't successful, we currently have 2 frozen embryo's and plan on doing a FET. Since my last cycle did not result in pregnancy I've been thinking alot about how I feel like I've done all that I can do, I've been reading this book called pregnant with hope and it talks about how you have to give it over to God and wait on him and his perfect timing. I know that true, I know that's the only option I have but it's so hard to sit and wait. Right now I'm waiting on AF which isn't due until the end of the month before we can get started with the bc and other meds for the FET and it's so hard to sit waiting feeling helpless feeling like I should be doing something! How do I give it to Him? How do I know when he wants me to take action? I know that I'm going through this for a reason, I know that it's making me stronger, and I know that he is going to bless us with a child, how do I wait patiently?


----------



## BBWttc29

FutureMommie said:


> BBW-The weightloss will help and congrats on that! I hope this is it for you! how long have you been ttc?

Thank you I hope so too. We were trying last year for about 5 months. But I never got positive opks. So I kinda gave up until mid January of this yearI finally committed to getting under 300 pounds. And as my reward once I reached 299 I allowed myself to start taking ovulation tests. This was my 2nd cycle getting a positive opk but last month we were unable to bd


----------



## BRK06

Hear my cry, O God; attend unto my prayer.
From the end of the earth will I cry unto thee, when my heart is overwhelmed: lead me to the rock that is higher than I.
Psalm 61:1-2 (KJV)


Have you ever been to Bermuda? It is the most amazingly beautiful place. The water is such a rich, deep blue and laps against the pink sands. Black rocks stand tall and majestic, rising up from the crashing waves. (Ok--Im ready to go back. Wanna come with me?) 

I have never been athletically inclined, so the story Im about to tell really doesnt make a lot of sense. But I guess the beauty of Bermuda got to me, and I decided I would embark on a vigorous swim out in the island waters. It was a perfect day, I was splashing around, and before I realized it, I had gone a little farther than I intended. I started getting really tired and realized the water was really deep. A wave splashed me in the face...and then another...and another. I started to panic just a bit. I had worn myself out exerting my body in ways I was not physically prepared to do, and I was getting overwhelmed by the waves. I honestly remember thinking that it would not be a good thing for someone to call my family to tell them I had drowned in Bermuda.

All of a sudden, I saw it. It was beautiful! A huge black rock rose up out of the water. The waves were pounding it, but it didnt budge. It didnt crumple when the water crashed down around it. It just stood there. I knew where I had to go. I had to somehow climb up on this rock that rose higher out of the water than I was able to, and rest there while I regained my strength. Im sure I looked as graceful as a prima ballerina as I climbed up on that rock that day, but it was as welcoming to me as a five-star hotel. 

Infertility can be overwhelming. There are so many decisions to make and the answers are often unclear. You must decide if you are going to pursue medical treatment, and if so, how far will you take it. You must determine just how long you are going to continue to try to conceive, or what it will take for you to finally lay the dream of a biological child to rest. What others tend to take for granted becomes an all-consuming marathon of life-changing decisions.

Lets not forget the emotional toil. Dont you hate the way people look at you when you explain that you had a baby, but she died? One more baby shower invitation and you may just lose it. Youre fighting a battle that no one is prepared to fight, and it feels like youre drowning. Where do you turn?

You turn to the Rock. Not the rock that still stands in the sandy beaches of Bermuda, but the Rock of our Salvation, who stands strong throughout eternity. Waves of emotion, wave of frustration, waves of sorrow cannot break down the strength of the Rock.

So just who is this Rock?

The LORD is my rock and my fortress and my deliverer, My God, my rock, in whom I take refuge; My shield and the horn of my salvation, my stronghold. 
(Psalm 18:2)

..He is a shield to all who take refuge in Him. For who is God, but the LORD and who is a rock except our God, the God who girds me with strength...
(Psalm 18:30-32)

For in the day of trouble He will conceal me in His tabernacle; In the secret place of His tent He will hide me; He will lift me up on a rock. 
(Psalm 27:5)

Incline Your ear to me, rescue me quickly; Be to me a rock of strength, A stronghold to save me. (Psalm 31:2)

The rock of my strength, my refuge is in God. 
(Psalm 67:2)

God is your rock. God is your refuge. God is your strength. God will hide you when the pressures of infertility overwhelm your heart. When your heart is overwhelmed with the burden that comes when pregnancy does not, cry out to God the rock, your very present help in time of trouble.


----------



## Heather11

QueenKingfish said:


> Heather - How exciting! Praying for you!
> 
> NoDoubt - He IS awesome! Glad things are looking up and stress is lessening!
> 
> I read this a bit earlier, linked from Proverbs 31's twitter. It really touched my heart and hope it does yours, too!
> 
> *When Mother's Day Is Hard*
> Several of my friends have recently suffered miscarriages. They endure the anguish of feeling their bodies begin to change to make room for a growing baby only to lose the child. I, too, have experienced itfour times. At first we thought perhaps I had a problem with fertility. It took us a year to get pregnant and then seven weeks to lose the baby. I got pregnant quickly again and miscarried at ten weeks. Eventually I had a sweet baby boy. After him I miscarried two more times and then had my girl.
> 
> This Mother's Day may come as yet another reminder to women everywhere that they don't have something they desire. Another year of miscarriages, infertility, or even waiting for a child through the adoption process. Whatever the unfulfilled desire, it tugs at your heart and plagues your mind.
> 
> When I thought about writing this article, I recalled a new friend who recently asked me for advice. So instead of an article, I wrote a note to my friends and anyone else God may want to read in on the conversation. So I pray you would be blessed by this note as well.
> 
> * * * * * * * * * *
> 
> Dear Friend,
> 
> I am so sorry for your wait. It is hard. I'm not going to pretend it isn't. I'm not going to tell you that everything will be better if you take these five steps. The only thing I know for sure is that Christ loves you. He really does sympathize with you. You can read God's words to you in Hebrews: "For we do not have a high priest who is unable to sympathize with our weaknesses, but one who in every respect has been tempted as we are, yet without sin. Let us then with confidence draw near to the throne of grace, that we may receive mercy and find grace to help in time of need" (Hebrews 4:15-16).
> 
> I know you've probably seen this verse many times, but I think God has a lot to say to you in these verses. He is reminding you that he isn't far-off. He has entered into the ugly and hard places that you see your heart going as you struggle with worry or anxiety or fear or anger. He knows it. He knows your temptation. Jesus reminds you that he walked this earth perfectly for you. And in your weakness he invites you to draw near to him. He wants to comfort you and uphold you with his righteous right hand. Come to him, weary friend, and receive grace and peace and rest. This is your time of need. Mother's Day is your time of need, and he does not turn away from you during your time of need; he wants you to find grace to help.
> 
> Friend, I pray that you would receive his good grace today. As you look to Mother's Day know that he has you in mind and intercedes even now on your behalf. "The LORD is near to the brokenhearted and saves the crushed in spirit" (Psalm 34:18).​

Thank you for this!!! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

BBWttc29 said:


> Hi, it's been awhile since I posted. Last time I was here I weighed between 330-345. I have since decided to lose weight to improve my chances of getting pregnant. I am now 293 and have started using opks. I finally got a positive opk which never happened before. Me and my husband bd'd the day I got a positive opk and the day after. Will the weight loss and the days we bd'd help chances of conception? Today I am 5 DPO and I've been having gas, cramps, ad alternating twinges of pain

CONGRATS to you!!!! This must be an exciting part of your journey!!! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

Hey everybody! So I had my first ever egg retrieval this morning for IVF. Everything went well and I am resting up and recovering nicely. I am a little sore, but that is normal. So they told me that they retrieved 12 eggs! At first I was a little bummed since I had 20 follicles, but hopefully an even dozen will be enough!!!! They will call me tomorrow afternoon to tell me how many have fertilized and then I go back either Sunday or Tuesday to have my embryos put back where they belong! :happydance:


----------



## BRK06

Quick update on Sarah (Godsjewel): She had a D&C done today. Other than some low BP issues, she made it through and is home resting. She really appreciates all your support and prayers!!


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks for the update, BRK. 

Sarah - We continue to pray for you, dear.


----------



## BBWttc29

Heather11 said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, it's been awhile since I posted. Last time I was here I weighed between 330-345. I have since decided to lose weight to improve my chances of getting pregnant. I am now 293 and have started using opks. I finally got a positive opk which never happened before. Me and my husband bd'd the day I got a positive opk and the day after. Will the weight loss and the days we bd'd help chances of conception? Today I am 5 DPO and I've been having gas, cramps, ad alternating twinges of pain
> 
> CONGRATS to you!!!! This must be an exciting part of your journey!!! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you! ! I am excited for the possibility that I may finally be able to get pregnant


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Quick update on Sarah (Godsjewel): She had a D&C done today. Other than some low BP issues, she made it through and is home resting. She really appreciates all your support and prayers!!


Thank you for posting this! I have been worried about her!!! Thoughts and prayers are with you Sarah! :hugs:


----------



## BRK06

Ill never forget the day I ran out of gas. I dont mean I let my fuel get a little low. I mean I ran all the way out of gas to the point that my car wouldnt budge an inch. Not one smidgen. It wasnt that I was out of money or didnt have a wallet full of credit cards. I just didnt notice the gas light that was shining as brightly as a fog light at the bottom of my dashboard. Maybe I thought I was in too much of a hurry to take a few minutes to pull into a gas station and fill up. Whatever the case, I found myself in a busy parking lot watching everyone around me scurry off to where they needed to go and my car just sat there, gas tank parched and dry, and pulled out my trusty cell phone to call for help. Within a half hour or so my parents came to my rescue, chauffeured me to a nearby gas station and I returned with sloshing fuel can in hand. My carriage sputtered back to life and I sped down the road to finish filling my tank, all the while hearing the gleeful offers my giggling dad was making to give me gas money if I needed it.

Have you run out of gas? Im not talking about your vehicle. Im speaking of your heart. Infertility can take such a toll on you and if youre not careful you can spiritually run out of gas. You may not have noticed the warning signs either. Maybe youve prayed for a baby until you simply dont know what words to offer to heaven any more so you began to occasionally skip your quiet time. Now you dont even remember the last time you had personal devotions. Perhaps your Bible has a layer of dust on it. It can become so difficult to lift your hands in worship when your heart is heavy in grief following the miscarriage of your precious baby. You may be finding yourself running out of gas. 

If your heart has run out of fuel, youre a lot like my car. You may be unable to function. It didnt matter how nice my car looked to anyone passing by, I couldnt start the engine and drive down the road without gasoline. You may look fine to your friends or co-workers. People may not even know the burden of baby hunger you carry, but if your heart is spiritually out of gas, you cant function the way God designed you to. You, my friend, need a fill up.

How do you revive your spiritual engine? One very specific way is found in the book of Lamentations. (A book named mourning may seem a strange starting point for a spiritual revival, but perhaps one who has felt close companionship understands how to survive heartache better than one who has not.) Lamentations 3:21-22 says This I recall to my mind, therefore I have hope. The LORDS lovingkindnesses indeed never cease, for His compassions never fail. They are new every morning; Great is Your faithfulness. If your spiritual tank was on empty yesterday because you started another period or you received another baby shower invitation in the mail, take heart. Gods compassions toward you are new every morning and His faithfulness is great. The writer of Lamentations says he recalls these things to his mind when he is discouraged. When your heart hurts, remind yourself that God is faithful to you and that His compassion toward you is new every day. Remind yourself that you can have hope because of Gods great faithfulness and allow your spiritual fuel tank to begin to refill.

Romans 15:4 says For everything that was written in the past was written to teach us, so that through endurance and the encouragement of the Scriptures we might have hope. There are countless instances in the Bible of God doing the impossible for and through common people. Because of Gods intervention in the lives of ordinary humans, a teenaged boy overcame a lion and a bear, an axe head floated, and the walls of a city fell down because of the obedience of a glorified marching band. Of course, the most encouraging stories for you at this point in your life would have to be the repeated accounts of God granting babies to infertile couples--Abraham and Sarah, Isaac and Rebekah, Jacob and Rachel, Manoah and his wife, Hannah and Elkanah, Zacharias and Elizabeth. Read these stories. Read them again. Remind yourself that these were ordinary, flawed people who served an extraordinary, perfect God and feel hope rising within you. Do you feel your spiritual supply replenishing yet?

When I filled my gas tank with fuel an amazing thing happened. The engine roared to life. I was able to take off down the road and carry on with my day. I went to the store, ran some errands, made it home before nightfall and was able to do everything I needed to do. When your spiritual gas tank is refilled, youll find the strength to do what you need to do as well to make it through your infertility journey. God will grant the strength you need to make it through another birthday, the birth of another friends baby, the arrival of another niece or nephew. Hell help you make the right decision about medical care, adoption, or waiting a little longer. Just keep that tank filled.


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Ill never forget the day I ran out of gas. I dont mean I let my fuel get a little low. I mean I ran all the way out of gas to the point that my car wouldnt budge an inch. Not one smidgen. It wasnt that I was out of money or didnt have a wallet full of credit cards. I just didnt notice the gas light that was shining as brightly as a fog light at the bottom of my dashboard. Maybe I thought I was in too much of a hurry to take a few minutes to pull into a gas station and fill up. Whatever the case, I found myself in a busy parking lot watching everyone around me scurry off to where they needed to go and my car just sat there, gas tank parched and dry, and pulled out my trusty cell phone to call for help. Within a half hour or so my parents came to my rescue, chauffeured me to a nearby gas station and I returned with sloshing fuel can in hand. My carriage sputtered back to life and I sped down the road to finish filling my tank, all the while hearing the gleeful offers my giggling dad was making to give me gas money if I needed it.
> 
> Have you run out of gas? Im not talking about your vehicle. Im speaking of your heart. Infertility can take such a toll on you and if youre not careful you can spiritually run out of gas. You may not have noticed the warning signs either. Maybe youve prayed for a baby until you simply dont know what words to offer to heaven any more so you began to occasionally skip your quiet time. Now you dont even remember the last time you had personal devotions. Perhaps your Bible has a layer of dust on it. It can become so difficult to lift your hands in worship when your heart is heavy in grief following the miscarriage of your precious baby. You may be finding yourself running out of gas.
> 
> If your heart has run out of fuel, youre a lot like my car. You may be unable to function. It didnt matter how nice my car looked to anyone passing by, I couldnt start the engine and drive down the road without gasoline. You may look fine to your friends or co-workers. People may not even know the burden of baby hunger you carry, but if your heart is spiritually out of gas, you cant function the way God designed you to. You, my friend, need a fill up.
> 
> How do you revive your spiritual engine? One very specific way is found in the book of Lamentations. (A book named mourning may seem a strange starting point for a spiritual revival, but perhaps one who has felt close companionship understands how to survive heartache better than one who has not.) Lamentations 3:21-22 says This I recall to my mind, therefore I have hope. The LORDS lovingkindnesses indeed never cease, for His compassions never fail. They are new every morning; Great is Your faithfulness. If your spiritual tank was on empty yesterday because you started another period or you received another baby shower invitation in the mail, take heart. Gods compassions toward you are new every morning and His faithfulness is great. The writer of Lamentations says he recalls these things to his mind when he is discouraged. When your heart hurts, remind yourself that God is faithful to you and that His compassion toward you is new every day. Remind yourself that you can have hope because of Gods great faithfulness and allow your spiritual fuel tank to begin to refill.
> 
> Romans 15:4 says For everything that was written in the past was written to teach us, so that through endurance and the encouragement of the Scriptures we might have hope. There are countless instances in the Bible of God doing the impossible for and through common people. Because of Gods intervention in the lives of ordinary humans, a teenaged boy overcame a lion and a bear, an axe head floated, and the walls of a city fell down because of the obedience of a glorified marching band. Of course, the most encouraging stories for you at this point in your life would have to be the repeated accounts of God granting babies to infertile couples--Abraham and Sarah, Isaac and Rebekah, Jacob and Rachel, Manoah and his wife, Hannah and Elkanah, Zacharias and Elizabeth. Read these stories. Read them again. Remind yourself that these were ordinary, flawed people who served an extraordinary, perfect God and feel hope rising within you. Do you feel your spiritual supply replenishing yet?
> 
> When I filled my gas tank with fuel an amazing thing happened. The engine roared to life. I was able to take off down the road and carry on with my day. I went to the store, ran some errands, made it home before nightfall and was able to do everything I needed to do. When your spiritual gas tank is refilled, youll find the strength to do what you need to do as well to make it through your infertility journey. God will grant the strength you need to make it through another birthday, the birth of another friends baby, the arrival of another niece or nephew. Hell help you make the right decision about medical care, adoption, or waiting a little longer. Just keep that tank filled.

This is so great thank you!!! :flower:


----------



## Heather11

So yesterday afternoon I got my update on my eggs. Of the 12 that were retrieved only 7 were mature enough to fertilize, but all 7 of them did fertilize! So I get my next update tomorrow morning. Tomorrow I will find out if my transfer will be tomorrow (Day 3) or Tues (Day 5). This is all kind of exciting and nerve racking!


----------



## Jett55

I'll def be praying that everything goes well :)


----------



## BBWttc29

Well af is due on Tuesday so we will see. Ive had bad gas more frequent bowel movements (sorry if TMI) also my nipples were a little itchy. I'm not sure if the cramps were due to it almost being af. So I'm Still hopeful that this will be my month.


----------



## uwa_amanda

This past Friday, a boy that I know from when he was a kid was killed tragically in a car accident while he was on his way to school. I used to work with his grandmother at a major retailer few years ago so I remember he and his brother and sister coming into the store to see her after school. His mother and father are holding his services today. I could not possibly imagine the pain his mother is going through having to bury her son on Mother's Day. It makes me so sad to hear about it, especially since I knew of him and knew what he had been through a few years ago. He had nearly died before when he was in a major car accident and miraculously pulled through. He was a rambunctious kid as was his sister and brother when they were younger.

Please pray that his mother, father, sister, and brother have the strength to go through their darkest days in mourning the loss of their son and brother.

Thanks y'all :flower:


----------



## MummyWant2be

uwa_amanda said:


> This past Friday, a boy that I know from when he was a kid was killed tragically in a car accident while he was on his way to school. I used to work with his grandmother at a major retailer few years ago so I remember he and his brother and sister coming into the store to see her after school. His mother and father are holding his services today. I could not possibly imagine the pain his mother is going through having to bury her son on Mother's Day. It makes me so sad to hear about it, especially since I knew of him and knew what he had been through a few years ago. He had nearly died before when he was in a major car accident and miraculously pulled through. He was a rambunctious kid as was his sister and brother when they were younger.
> 
> Please pray that his mother, father, sister, and brother have the strength to go through their darkest days in mourning the loss of their son and brother.
> 
> Thanks y'all :flower:

Praying that God conforts them in this trying time..:hugs:


----------



## BRK06

uwa_amanda said:


> This past Friday, a boy that I know from when he was a kid was killed tragically in a car accident while he was on his way to school. I used to work with his grandmother at a major retailer few years ago so I remember he and his brother and sister coming into the store to see her after school. His mother and father are holding his services today. I could not possibly imagine the pain his mother is going through having to bury her son on Mother's Day. It makes me so sad to hear about it, especially since I knew of him and knew what he had been through a few years ago. He had nearly died before when he was in a major car accident and miraculously pulled through. He was a rambunctious kid as was his sister and brother when they were younger.
> 
> Please pray that his mother, father, sister, and brother have the strength to go through their darkest days in mourning the loss of their son and brother.
> 
> Thanks y'all :flower:

I'm so sorry to hear this :( I will be praying for this family


----------



## BRK06

Heather, how is it going today?


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Heather, how is it going today?

Going well!! Tomorrow is my transfer! I am excited and nervous and so want this to work!! :winkwink:


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Heather, how is it going today?
> 
> Going well!! Tomorrow is my transfer! I am excited and nervous and so want this to work!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yay!!!! Praying everything goes well Sis! Keep us posted!! :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

BRK06 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Heather, how is it going today?
> 
> Going well!! Tomorrow is my transfer! I am excited and nervous and so want this to work!! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!!!! Praying everything goes well Sis! Keep us posted!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks love I will!! :flower:


----------



## kelkel82

Godsjewel said:


> Hi everyone...just wanted to let you all know that Baby Brown is now in the loving arms of Jesus. We went in for an ultrasound today and there was no heart beat.
> 
> Please pray for my family as this is a very emotional time for us and as I prepare to miscarry.

Hi Sarah, 
I am just catching up on B&B after being out of the country for 2 weeks and read this sad news. 
I can't tell you how much my heart goes out to you. Holding you up in prayer.


----------



## GodzChica

My Name is Phyllis... I am ( GodsJewels Mom ( Sarah)

I am encouraged by this blog avenue as I have seen not only my daughter being and encouragement to you , but that YOU ALL are an encouragement to her as well!:happydance:

I too am not a stranger to pain and suffering...I know one thing and NO ONE can tell me different...GOD IS GOOD AND GOD IS FAITHFUL!!!:thumbup:

God has delivered me from heartache of a abusive home... ( Concerning my dad) I came to know Jesus at the age of 25... He delivered me from drugs, alcohol, and being my own boss! LOL My husband soon came to Jesus NOT because I did anything or preached at him , but merely walking the talk... 

1 Peter 3:1 Wives, in the same way submit yourselves to your own husbands so that, if any of them do not believe the word, they may be won over without words by the behavior of their wives, ...(We need a "Tude Check for sure! ) LOL..... So important we walk worthy of the call that Christ died for.. NO not saying perfect.. But we need to be aware daily of where we are at...

Sooo one day at Church after listening to the "Forgiveness Message" I knew GOD was speaking to my heart to forgive my dad..... SHEESH!! LOL......:dohh:

But as I heard God's word being preached and seeking the word on my own that if I don't forgive I WILL NOT BE FORGIVEN!!!! Whoa!!! I head the Pastor say... Maybe you can call the person you are holding UNforgiveness about.. Maybe a card, a letter... If they passed maybe a letter then burn it up and let it go...... Maybe you need to go to the person face to face....

Well....................... I thought ... Maybe I can write him a CARD!!! Ya that sounds great!!!! Hmmmm but deep down in my heart... I knew I had to FACE him... The words that came to my heart were... ( Dad forgive me for holding UNforgiveness against you. ) I thought GOD really? Umm do you recall he was the abuser here? HELLO?????? In my heart I heard... YOU ARE THE LIGHT.. YOU ARE THE ONE HOLDING UNFORGIVNESS.... Ahhhh OK ., got it!!! So we headed out to Vallejo... and I said to my Dad before anything I need to ask you to forgive me for holding unforgivness against you for all these years...He cried and I cried.. I was FREE...But for the next 30yrs or so nothing changed on his end.,. He was all for his new wife and her kids and her grandkids....But I kept my heart free and moved on.. I called him and keep the bridge open...


Heartaches start... 

1. Lost a child at 41/2 months into my pregnancy..

2. My only Sibling takes his life due to depression and being on anti dep medication that causes suicidal thoughts.

3. My Mother gets cancer and passes away. (MY Precious MOM was the best!!)

4. My estranged Father wants ME....MOI to be his caretaker!!! Seriously GOD?

I did NOT want to take care of my Dad after all those years of his still dissing me! I mean don't get me wrong, I did forgive him, but it was so much easier at a distance ya know? lol..... Well, he said ask your husband because I have NO ONE to care of me... I was soooooooooooo tempted to say.. Ahh So what happened to your step daughters??? YOU gave them everything.. where are they NOW? ...What have YOU done for me? What have you done for us when we were little? Where were you when I had YOUR 2 grandkids??? When your Son had 3 of your grandkids? Where were you when we needed help? You just abandoned us, you forgot you had KIDS? Grandkids? YET...... You took care of a strangers kids and grandkids and YOU want ME to take care of YOU???????? My heart said... well, you did forgive him right???? Ummmm.......LOL.... So I asked my husband and he said, well, what do you think the right thing to do is??? ( Was hoping he would say NO!) LOL .... Well, I told him my heart says... I forgave him.. and with forgivness there is mercy and grace just like Jesus did for me while I was yet a sinner Jesus died for me...... UNDESERVED FAVOR OF GOD!!!!! Soooo there it is... my answer!!! He has been with us 5 yrs.. easy? NO!!! God still had work to do in both of us.... I can honestly say NOW we are BOTH free.. my Dad finally "OWNED UP" to it.. and we both are at peace and good and healed!!! Thank you Jesus!

If you have any questions or would like to contact me please do..

I still believe in Romans 8:28
28 And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him, who[a] have been called according to his purpose.

2 Cor 1:4
He comforts us in all our troubles so that we can comfort others. When they are troubled, we will be able to give them the same comfort God has given us.

I will not leave you comfortless; I will come to you." John 14:18 
"Strengthen ye the weak hands, and confirm the feeble knees." Isaiah 35:3
We all need encouragement from time to time. Sometimes, like David, we just need to "command" our own soul to "be encouraged." However, at times we need a little help outside of ourselves. This may be in simply spending time with God, or in His Word. At other times, what we really need is a shoulder to cry on. We "comfort others with the comfort wherewith we ourselves have been comforted of God," Paul says. And "the hand cannot say to the foot, I have no need of thee." We need each other.
Thus, God has provided for all our needs in:: (1) Scripture; (2) prayer; and (3) the Body of Christ.

In God'z LOVE,:hugs:
Phyllis


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome Phyllis and thank you so much for sharing your story with us! What a wonderful reminder that people should be able to see the God in us through our walk.


----------



## Godsjewel

Welcome Mom :hugs:

As you have encouraged me through my life situations, I know that you will be able to touch so many of the women that come to this thread for prayer and encouragement.

Thank you for being such a wonderful example of a Godly woman:flower:

I love you with all my heart and I can't wait to see how God is going to use you in this thread.


----------



## GodzChica

No Doubt said:


> Welcome Phyllis and thank you so much for sharing your story with us! What a wonderful reminder that people should be able to see the God in us through our walk.

Amen and Thank you so much! God is good!!:hugs:


----------



## GodzChica

Godsjewel said:


> Welcome Mom :hugs:
> 
> As you have encouraged me through my life situations, I know that you will be able to touch so many of the women that come to this thread for prayer and encouragement.
> 
> Thank you for being such a wonderful example of a Godly woman:flower:
> 
> I love you with all my heart and I can't wait to see how God is going to use you in this thread.

YOU are still my HERO!!! As parents we try to be the best example and train our kids in the Lord...BUT as they grow they make their own choices.. BUT the promise is...Train your Child in the way of the Lord and when they are old they will not depart... You have grasped the truth at a very young age, YOU have experienced GOD for yourself, only the Holy Spirit can do that... He is our teacher and guide.. I am so proud of you in every way, especially your walk with the Lord!! I am soooooo BLESSED!!!! I love YOU muchoooo!!!!!:hugs::hug::kiss:


----------



## Heather11

Welcome Phyllis!! Thank you for joining our group and sharing your journey! You have an amazingly strong daughter who has been an amazing support for the whole group!! This is a wonderful and welcoming group and I am sure you will fit right in!!! :flower:


----------



## GodzChica

kelkel82 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone...just wanted to let you all know that Baby Brown is now in the loving arms of Jesus. We went in for an ultrasound today and there was no heart beat.
> 
> Please pray for my family as this is a very emotional time for us and as I prepare to miscarry.
> 
> Hi Sarah,
> I am just catching up on B&B after being out of the country for 2 weeks and read this sad news.
> I can't tell you how much my heart goes out to you. Holding you up in prayer.Click to expand...

I am sorry for your loss as well Kelkel.... ((Hugzz and Prayerzz))


----------



## GodzChica

Heather11 said:


> Welcome Phyllis!! Thank you for joining our group and sharing your journey! You have an amazingly strong daughter who has been an amazing support for the whole group!! This is a wonderful and welcoming group and I am sure you will fit right in!!! :flower:

Thank you so much Heather looking forward to seeing how GOD is going to work things out for everyone on here... God bless you!!:flower:


----------



## BRK06

Welcome to our group Momma Phyllis!! :winkwink: Thank you so much for sharing your story and being a huge blessing and inspiration! I'm very grateful to have you and Sarah in my life!! :hugs:


----------



## GodzChica

BRK06 said:


> Welcome to our group Momma Phyllis!! :winkwink: Thank you so much for sharing your story and being a huge blessing and inspiration! I'm very grateful to have you and Sarah in my life!! :hugs:

Thanks so much my sweets!!!! We feel the same about you!!:hugs::coolio: I was not sure if that would be cool to hang with my daughter on here.. But she gave me the ...:thumbup: so I said COOL!! :happydance:


----------



## wristwatch24

It's so nice to see Sarah's mom here! Nice to meet you Phyllis! Thank you for sharing your story with us. Sarah has been a huge inspiration to me and she is a true example of a godly woman. 

Heather I am so excited for you tomorrow. I will be praying for you!


----------



## Heather11

wristwatch24 said:


> It's so nice to see Sarah's mom here! Nice to meet you Phyllis! Thank you for sharing your story with us. Sarah has been a huge inspiration to me and she is a true example of a godly woman.
> 
> Heather I am so excited for you tomorrow. I will be praying for you!

Thank you!!! :flower:


----------



## BRK06

GodzChica said:


> BRK06 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to our group Momma Phyllis!! :winkwink: Thank you so much for sharing your story and being a huge blessing and inspiration! I'm very grateful to have you and Sarah in my life!! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks so much my sweets!!!! We feel the same about you!!:hugs::coolio: I was not sure if that would be cool to hang with my daughter on here.. But she gave me the ...:thumbup: so I said COOL!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! I think we are all past the age where it's not cool to hang with our moms :haha: We could all learn some things from you since you've "been there, done that!" :thumbup:


----------



## BRK06

In a recent bible study, we were asked to come up with an analogy to describe our lives. For example, life is like a roller coaster  ups, downs, dizzying turns, etc.

Initially, I had a hard time with this one. Everything sounded so cliched and forced. My family has always said if there wasnt a hard way to do something, I would never get anything done. I thought about this, and about the lengths I have gone through to reach goals in my life.

I decided, for me, life is like a boxing match. Im a fighter. When I see a goal in my life that I want to accomplish, it begins to overtake my thoughts and my actions. Like any boxer, I get to know my opponent before I get in the ring. I do lots of research and find out ahead of time what skills Im going to need to defeat the obstacles ahead of me in order to accomplish my goal. Then, when the time comes, I go tearing into the ring, head down, elbows out, fighting my way through one battle after another. Lots of times it may appear Im losing, but just like any good heart-driven underdog, I pull out all the stops and fight to my win.

Infertility changed all of this. I was suddenly standing in front of a vile and sinister opponent, so tall that it blocked the sun from my life and so unyielding that I absolutely could not fight my way through. And I began to realize that no amount of researching or training or dieting or lifestyle changes or outside influences could improve my odds. I found myself fighting a losing battle.

Admitting defeat is something that I dont deal with very well. Defeat angers me. Defeat deflates my passion and my will. To face this defeat two weeks at a time, month after month, year after year, is something I am not naturally wired to handle.

No woman is. No woman ever will be.

So what is about me, about you, about other women faced with infertility that can never falter?

But those who trust in the LORD will find new strength. They will soar high on wings like eagles, they will run and not grow weary, they will walk and not faint. ~ Isaiah 40:31

We are strong. We have hope. We will continue fighting this battle against infertility even when we find ourselves susceptible to insensitive comments. We continue fighting even when we find ourselves battling depression.

As soon as I pray, you answer me; you encourage me by giving me strength. ~ Psalm 138:3

We pull ourselves through the darkness to the other side, get up, take a breath and get back in the fight.

He gives strength to the weary and increases the power of the weak. ~ Isaiah 40:29

We are determined. We are brave. We are fighters.

All you who put your hope in the Lord be strong and brave. ~ Psalm 31:24

Dont lose heart.

Trust in the Lord with all your heart Proverbs 3:5

and you will find all of the strength you need.

I still believe.

Keep those gloves up girls!

Dear Lord, When anger takes hold and makes my head spin, help me focus. When frustration blocks all rational thoughts in my mind, help me find peace. When I find myself sinking into depression, restore courage to my heart. Lord I ask daily that you renew my strength, restore my faith, and stay beside me as I continue this journey. Guide me in the direction of Your will. Thank you for the understanding men and women you have placed in my path. Thank you for this spirit of unity among us as we battle infertility together. Thank you for the prayer warriors you place in our paths, and for the people in our lives who love us and who are a constant support in our corner of the ring. Thank you for strength in knowing that as long as you are with us, nothing can truly defeat us. In Your Holy Name, Amen.


----------



## GodzChica

BRK06 said:


> In a recent bible study, we were asked to come up with an analogy to describe our lives. For example, life is like a roller coaster  ups, downs, dizzying turns, etc.
> 
> Initially, I had a hard time with this one. Everything sounded so cliched and forced. My family has always said if there wasnt a hard way to do something, I would never get anything done. I thought about this, and about the lengths I have gone through to reach goals in my life.
> 
> I decided, for me, life is like a boxing match. Im a fighter. When I see a goal in my life that I want to accomplish, it begins to overtake my thoughts and my actions. Like any boxer, I get to know my opponent before I get in the ring. I do lots of research and find out ahead of time what skills Im going to need to defeat the obstacles ahead of me in order to accomplish my goal. Then, when the time comes, I go tearing into the ring, head down, elbows out, fighting my way through one battle after another. Lots of times it may appear Im losing, but just like any good heart-driven underdog, I pull out all the stops and fight to my win.
> 
> Infertility changed all of this. I was suddenly standing in front of a vile and sinister opponent, so tall that it blocked the sun from my life and so unyielding that I absolutely could not fight my way through. And I began to realize that no amount of researching or training or dieting or lifestyle changes or outside influences could improve my odds. I found myself fighting a losing battle.
> 
> Admitting defeat is something that I dont deal with very well. Defeat angers me. Defeat deflates my passion and my will. To face this defeat two weeks at a time, month after month, year after year, is something I am not naturally wired to handle.
> 
> No woman is. No woman ever will be.
> 
> So what is about me, about you, about other women faced with infertility that can never falter?
> 
> But those who trust in the LORD will find new strength. They will soar high on wings like eagles, they will run and not grow weary, they will walk and not faint. ~ Isaiah 40:31
> 
> We are strong. We have hope. We will continue fighting this battle against infertility even when we find ourselves susceptible to insensitive comments. We continue fighting even when we find ourselves battling depression.
> 
> As soon as I pray, you answer me; you encourage me by giving me strength. ~ Psalm 138:3
> 
> We pull ourselves through the darkness to the other side, get up, take a breath and get back in the fight.
> 
> He gives strength to the weary and increases the power of the weak. ~ Isaiah 40:29
> 
> We are determined. We are brave. We are fighters.
> 
> All you who put your hope in the Lord be strong and brave. ~ Psalm 31:24
> 
> Dont lose heart.
> 
> Trust in the Lord with all your heart Proverbs 3:5
> 
> and you will find all of the strength you need.
> 
> I still believe.
> 
> Keep those gloves up girls!
> 
> Dear Lord, When anger takes hold and makes my head spin, help me focus. When frustration blocks all rational thoughts in my mind, help me find peace. When I find myself sinking into depression, restore courage to my heart. Lord I ask daily that you renew my strength, restore my faith, and stay beside me as I continue this journey. Guide me in the direction of Your will. Thank you for the understanding men and women you have placed in my path. Thank you for this spirit of unity among us as we battle infertility together. Thank you for the prayer warriors you place in our paths, and for the people in our lives who love us and who are a constant support in our corner of the ring. Thank you for strength in knowing that as long as you are with us, nothing can truly defeat us. In Your Holy Name, Amen.

Powerful Sista!!!!


----------



## GodzChica

Heather11 said:


> Welcome Phyllis!! Thank you for joining our group and sharing your journey! You have an amazingly strong daughter who has been an amazing support for the whole group!! This is a wonderful and welcoming group and I am sure you will fit right in!!! :flower:

God bless you and ty!!


----------



## GodzChica

BBWttc29 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, it's been awhile since I posted. Last time I was here I weighed between 330-345. I have since decided to lose weight to improve my chances of getting pregnant. I am now 293 and have started using opks. I finally got a positive opk which never happened before. Me and my husband bd'd the day I got a positive opk and the day after. Will the weight loss and the days we bd'd help chances of conception? Today I am 5 DPO and I've been having gas, cramps, ad alternating twinges of pain
> 
> CONGRATS to you!!!! This must be an exciting part of your journey!!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! ! I am excited for the possibility that I may finally be able to get pregnantClick to expand...

 May the Lord give you strength and courage for the journey..Congrats and God bless you!:hugs:


----------



## QueenKingfish

Welcome, Phyllis! 

Heather - I am praying for you, DH and your embryos!! Stick, little beans!


----------



## MummyWant2be

A very warm welcome Mama Phyllis, so glad you could join us...:hugs:

Heather - good luck dear FX'd..Praying for you.

:hugs::hugs: to everyone!


----------



## uwa_amanda

Welcome to the party, Ms Phyllis! So happy you could join us! :happydance:

I just want to say that your daughter Sarah has been such an inspiration to me. You have raised a beautiful daughter, both inside and out. :) :flower: Thank you for sharing your story with us. :hugs:

It is because of all the ladies here that I am walking closer to God than ever before! :thumbup:


----------



## Heather11

QueenKingfish said:


> Welcome, Phyllis!
> 
> Heather - I am praying for you, DH and your embryos!! Stick, little beans!

Thank you so much! It means so much! :flower:



MummyWant2be said:


> A very warm welcome Mama Phyllis, so glad you could join us...:hugs:
> 
> Heather - good luck dear FX'd..Praying for you.
> 
> :hugs::hugs: to everyone!

Thank you!!!! We are excited and so nervous!!! :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

What could possibly be more anxiety producing than infertility? Shots. Pills. Surgeries. Month after month with negative results. People asking when youll have a baby. Others ignoring your tears. Family members not understanding. You not understanding. And theres always the inevitable Oh, honey! Relax! It will happen! How can you possibly relax when youre drowning in the sea of infertility? AAAGGGHHH!

Anxiety seems to be a commonality among those of us in this involuntary sorority! How does God expect us to deal with it? Over the course of this week, we will examine how Scripture tells us to cope with anxious times in our lives.

Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all comprehension, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.
Philippians 4:6-7


Lets break these verses down into small parts so that we can really try to understand what God tells us to do! 

Be anxious for nothing...

What is a true definition of anxiety? For the purposes of this study, lets use the following:

Anxiety--care that brings disruption to the personality and the mind

Anxiety over infertility truly disrupts your normal routine. The stress of unwanted childlessness becomes all we think about. How in the world are we supposed to be anxious for nothing when this month may be the last chance we have at being biological parents? 

Friend, I believe God admonishes us not to let anxiety take over our lives because He knows the weight you carry when your every waking moment is on whether or not this is the month. You are His masterpiece and He doesnt want you to struggle with constant fear and worry. Remember that Jesus said He would give you His peace. Not simply peace that the world gives, but His peace. He doesnt want you to live in turmoil every day of your life. 

What about infertility makes you anxious? According to recent research, the top three fears of couples ending fertility treatment are:

Fear of not being able to cope with the emotional ramifications of ending treatment
Fear that life without children will be comparatively deficient and remarkably unfulfilling
Fear that the marital relationship will not survive without children

What are your fears? Make a list of them. Do the fears mentioned above mirror your own? Are you burdened with worries that you feel are unique to you and your situation? Take a few moments to think about it before going on to the next segment. Write them down before you continue.

Be anxious for nothing but in everything...

Heres the reason I asked you to consider your worries and fears. These are your everythings! Even going no further in this verse than we have gone, we see that God is concerned with your everythings! No matter what hurts, no matter how big, no matter how small, God cares about your everythings! Whether it makes sense to friends or not, whether it makes sense to you or not, God cares about the everythings about infertility that cause anxiety for you.

So what do we do with these everythings?

Be anxious for nothing but in everything with prayer and supplication...

Take your everythings to Jesus and tell Him all about them! Tell Him you fear a future without kids. Tell Him you dont want to grow old without grandchildren. Tell Him how you ache to see your husbands eyes in your child. Give Him your everythings. 

Im sure youve prayed about infertility. Pray some more. Youve probably prayed and asked God for wisdom. Pray some more. Youve surely prayed and asked God to let this month be the month He places that desired gift in your womb. Pray some more! Scripture tells us to pray without ceasing! (1 Thessalonians 5:17) 

A perfect example of someone praying without ceasing is Hannah. She continually prayed and asked God for a child. 1 Samuel 1 says Hannah kept on praying. Over and over, month after month. Keep on praying!

Even with this beautiful example, being like Hannah is not the reason we should pray. Why should we pray? Because Jesus prayed! Time after time we see Jesus going off by Himself to pray. Whenever He was facing a transition in His ministry or when He knew a difficult time was ahead, Jesus would go off alone and pray. If He prayed, shouldnt we?

Lets review. God doesnt want us to be a prisoner to anxiety, and He lays out in the verse how to conquer it. We take all our anxieties--all our everythings--to Him in prayer. But just how do we pray about all these everythings?

-Beth Forbus


----------



## BRK06

Welcome back Sarah :) Love Ya Sis!!! :hugs:


----------



## me222

Godsjewel said:


> Hi everyone...just wanted to let you all know that Baby Brown is now in the loving arms of Jesus. We went in for an ultrasound today and there was no heart beat.
> 
> Please pray for my family as this is a very emotional time for us and as I prepare to miscarry.

Hi Sarah, 
I'm so very sorry. many hugs to you. I'm also sorry I haven't been on for months as in another country doing missions now. I'm praying for comfort for you and your hubby. Life is so hard - esp. when we haven't been blessed with children. May God be your comfort and strength. 
I pray for you and the other ladies here - even though I haven't ben on for ages, I still pray for you all. 
Love your sister in Jesus.


----------



## GodzChica

uwa_amanda said:


> Welcome to the party, Ms Phyllis! So happy you could join us! :happydance:
> 
> I just want to say that your daughter Sarah has been such an inspiration to me. You have raised a beautiful daughter, both inside and out. :) :flower: Thank you for sharing your story with us. :hugs:
> 
> It is because of all the ladies here that I am walking closer to God than ever before! :thumbup:

Oh Praise GOD!!! Glad you are walking closer to the Lord!!!:hugs:


----------



## GodzChica

uwa_amanda said:


> This past Friday, a boy that I know from when he was a kid was killed tragically in a car accident while he was on his way to school. I used to work with his grandmother at a major retailer few years ago so I remember he and his brother and sister coming into the store to see her after school. His mother and father are holding his services today. I could not possibly imagine the pain his mother is going through having to bury her son on Mother's Day. It makes me so sad to hear about it, especially since I knew of him and knew what he had been through a few years ago. He had nearly died before when he was in a major car accident and miraculously pulled through. He was a rambunctious kid as was his sister and brother when they were younger.
> 
> Please pray that his mother, father, sister, and brother have the strength to go through their darkest days in mourning the loss of their son and brother.
> 
> Thanks y'all :flower:

Praying...So sad!!


----------



## Jett55

Hello ladies haven't been on the forum for a little while anyways welcome back Sarah I've been praying for you & also welcome Phyllis glad to have you here as an encouragement. :)


----------



## Godsjewel

Of course I'm back, ain't nobody got time for moping around and being depressed...lol!

Thank you all for your prayers and encouraging words. God is doing a work in me and each day I'm doing better and better.

Of course I'm human and have my moments, but I know God is in control and I completely trust Him and the plans He has for my life.


----------



## markswife10

Godsjewel said:


> Of course I'm back, ain't nobody got time for moping around and being depressed...lol!
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and encouraging words. God is doing a work in me and each day I'm doing better and better.
> 
> Of course I'm human and have my moments, but I know God is in control and I completely trust Him and the plans He has for my life.

I am so so sorry Sarah :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Praying for you and your family! Your attitude is beautiful though <3 Your rainbow is coming SOON! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

markswife10 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Of course I'm back, ain't nobody got time for moping around and being depressed...lol!
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and encouraging words. God is doing a work in me and each day I'm doing better and better.
> 
> Of course I'm human and have my moments, but I know God is in control and I completely trust Him and the plans He has for my life.
> 
> I am so so sorry Sarah :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Praying for you and your family! Your attitude is beautiful though <3 Your rainbow is coming SOON! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you my dear. I know that God will turn this situation for the good and I will be able to help others who are going through the same thing. 

How are you doing? When do you get to go in for an ultrasound?


----------



## markswife10

Godsjewel said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Of course I'm back, ain't nobody got time for moping around and being depressed...lol!
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and encouraging words. God is doing a work in me and each day I'm doing better and better.
> 
> Of course I'm human and have my moments, but I know God is in control and I completely trust Him and the plans He has for my life.
> 
> I am so so sorry Sarah :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Praying for you and your family! Your attitude is beautiful though <3 Your rainbow is coming SOON! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you my dear. I know that God will turn this situation for the good and I will be able to help others who are going through the same thing.
> 
> How are you doing? When do you get to go in for an ultrasound?Click to expand...

Yes He will! :hugs: I feel He has done that with me since our miscarriage. :hugs:

I've been doing pretty good :) Feeling some symptoms (no nausea though). I get my first appointment on the 29th (it was scheduled for tomorrow but my NP is having surgery so they had to reschedule with my OB instead). Praying all goes well with it and our first ultrasound, though I have a feeling and am trusting God that all will go well this time <3


----------



## GodzChica

Jett55 said:


> Hello ladies haven't been on the forum for a little while anyways welcome back Sarah I've been praying for you & also welcome Phyllis glad to have you here as an encouragement. :)

Thank you so much!! Good to be around beautiful Women of God..ALL trusting and serving GOD is a beautiful thing!! :hugs:


----------



## GodzChica

Godsjewel said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Of course I'm back, ain't nobody got time for moping around and being depressed...lol!
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and encouraging words. God is doing a work in me and each day I'm doing better and better.
> 
> Of course I'm human and have my moments, but I know God is in control and I completely trust Him and the plans He has for my life.
> 
> I am so so sorry Sarah :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Praying for you and your family! Your attitude is beautiful though <3 Your rainbow is coming SOON! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you my dear. I know that God will turn this situation for the good and I will be able to help others who are going through the same thing.
> 
> How are you doing? When do you get to go in for an ultrasound?Click to expand...

Sarah you are deff your Father GOD's daughter!!!!:hugs::winkwink:


----------



## QueenKingfish

> Yes He will! :hugs: I feel He has done that with me since our miscarriage. :hugs:
> 
> I've been doing pretty good :) Feeling some symptoms (no nausea though). I get my first appointment on the 29th (it was scheduled for tomorrow but my NP is having surgery so they had to reschedule with my OB instead). Praying all goes well with it and our first ultrasound, though I have a feeling and am trusting God that all will go well this time <3

Praying for you! Excited for you - hopefully you'll get to see that little flutter on the screen!


----------



## No Doubt

GJ glad to see your spirits lifted!

Markswife how exciting about the u/s! Is that tour first one? Glad you're not having ms...that can be tough for some. I'm sure everything will be fine at your appt!


----------



## GodzChica

In this time of loss I call upon the Holy Spirit within me to guide me to my strength so that I may find peace and completion.

I will use this strength to demand of myself and others my need to grieve completely, for this will be my first step to healing.

During my time of grief I will seek guidance not only from the Holy Spirit but from loving persons who may offer wisdom and comfort and prayer.

I need to understand that the soul as well as the physical body needs healing and to pay attention to this. 

I will learn to live not in fear and once again see beauty in my world and purpose in my life and accept the will of God and his good plan for me.

I have to accept in spite of my knowledge that things happen that cannot be controlled.

Let me recognize the gift in my ability to conceive,and carry life however briefly in hopes that one day will carry a life to it's fullness.

Let me take joy in my ability to love so deeply and desire to nurture a soul unbeknownst to me.

Let me find healing in the belief that this soul knew my love for it and that that love helped it to pass to the loving arms of Jesus.

Let me recognize this meaning in not only my ability to survive, but in my fullest appreciation of all the moments motherhood will bring me, along with my deeper compassion and sisterhood to other women who've experienced loss.

I will listen to and trust the place in my deepest heart that tells me I will once again be reunited with this precious soul and will fulfill the need to hold it in my arms.

I will help myself to feel comfort in the knowledge that there is a Child in heaven that belongs to me.

For all those who have lost a child in any form...


----------



## HisGrace

Sarah, glad to see you back. It looks like you've quickly learned what it took me weeks to accept... He doesn't ask us to understand, but He does ask us to trust Him. I'm so glad you've accepted it so soon. I tortured myself for way longer than I needed to trying to figure out why, but when I just let it go and decided to trust Him I found true peace and comfort. :hugs: You're such an inspiration.


----------



## Godsjewel

markswife10 said:


> Yes He will! :hugs: I feel He has done that with me since our miscarriage. :hugs:
> 
> I've been doing pretty good :) Feeling some symptoms (no nausea though). I get my first appointment on the 29th (it was scheduled for tomorrow but my NP is having surgery so they had to reschedule with my OB instead). Praying all goes well with it and our first ultrasound, though I have a feeling and am trusting God that all will go well this time <3

I'm glad to hear that. I started feeling queasy and tired at 6 weeks and then a week later came the yucky stuff. I pray that this pregnancy will be full of joy and that each day you will enjoy knowing that precious baby is developing inside your womb. 

Looking forward to hearing about your appt on the 29th :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> Sarah, glad to see you back. It looks like you've quickly learned what it took me weeks to accept... He doesn't ask us to understand, but He does ask us to trust Him. I'm so glad you've accepted it so soon. I tortured myself for way longer than I needed to trying to figure out why, but when I just let it go and decided to trust Him I found true peace and comfort. :hugs: You're such an inspiration.

Thanks sweetheart:hugs:

I've had different trials come up in my life that I've learned it's easier to let go and let God take control. It is just to painful to hold on to the "whys" of it all. God has never left me broken hearted before and He won't this time. 

I am going through the healing process and I will allow myself time to mourn and grieve when I need to. It was a very special time in my life and I'm so thankful that I got to experience it for 9 weeks. Of course I look up at my calendar and see today I would of been 11 weeks and had another ultrasound, I may cry a little, but I know one day I will see that precious baby.

I know God has placed the desire for a child in my heart for a reason and I'm excited to see what His plans are for our family.

Love you sis and praying that you are feeling wonderful with your pregnancy...not much longer to go :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

I heard this song on the way to work this morning...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08s3GKRict8

Thank you Lord for never forsaking me.


----------



## Godsjewel

Christ Is the Power
by Joyce Meyer 

And God also selected (deliberately chose) what in the world is lowborn and insignificant and branded and treated with contempt, . . . so that no mortal man should [have pretense for glorying and] boast in the presence of God. 1 Corinthians 1:2829

But to those who are called, . . . Christ [is] the Power of God and the Wisdom of God (Corinthians 1:24). When God calls us to do something, He enables us to do it. Remember, God uses inadequate people to do important things because that way He gets the glory.

So if God calls you to do something today that seems too big for you to handle, Christ will give you the power and the wisdom that you need to do it. God has said to each of us, My strength and power are made perfect (fulfilled and completed) and show themselves most effective in [your] weakness (2 Corinthians 12:9).


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Christ Is the Power
> by Joyce Meyer
> 
> And God also selected (deliberately chose) what in the world is lowborn and insignificant and branded and treated with contempt, . . . so that no mortal man should [have pretense for glorying and] boast in the presence of God. 1 Corinthians 1:2829
> 
> But to those who are called, . . . Christ [is] the Power of God and the Wisdom of God (Corinthians 1:24). When God calls us to do something, He enables us to do it. Remember, God uses inadequate people to do important things because that way He gets the glory.
> 
> So if God calls you to do something today that seems too big for you to handle, Christ will give you the power and the wisdom that you need to do it. God has said to each of us, My strength and power are made perfect (fulfilled and completed) and show themselves most effective in [your] weakness (2 Corinthians 12:9).

This is great! Thanks for sharing! So great to have you back!!!:flower:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Thanking you for such powerful scriptures!but our God is wonderful...I can't wait to see him working on this thread some more...so grateful to have met you ladies.
#hugz all the way from South Africa

Great to have you back Sarah!


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> This is great! Thanks for sharing! So great to have you back!!!:flower:

It feels good to be back in the groove of things :thumbup:

How are you doing?


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> This is great! Thanks for sharing! So great to have you back!!!:flower:
> 
> It feels good to be back in the groove of things :thumbup:
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

I'm doing well! Just waiting for the days to pass until I go for my blood test! :coffee:


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> I'm doing well! Just waiting for the days to pass until I go for my blood test! :coffee:

Isn't it crazy how we are always waiting for something?!? We wait for our periods to come, we wait to test, we wait for blood work results, we wait to take meds, we wait for the eggs to develop, we wait for the embryos to develop, we wait during the tww....We can't seem to get away from the waiting time :haha:

I believe during the wait is when God uses that time to teach us patience. I think God has a "Patience Award" for me in Heaven...lol!


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing well! Just waiting for the days to pass until I go for my blood test! :coffee:
> 
> Isn't it crazy how we are always waiting for something?!? We wait for our periods to come, we wait to test, we wait for blood work results, we wait to take meds, we wait for the eggs to develop, we wait for the embryos to develop, we wait during the tww....We can't seem to get away from the waiting time :haha:
> 
> I believe during the wait is when God uses that time to teach us patience. I think God has a "Patience Award" for me in Heaven...lol!Click to expand...

You are right all we do is wait...wait wait wait!!! It never ends!!! And every time I make it to the next hurdle where you wait some more! :shrug: I am hoping that the week goes by quickly. I am going back to work tomorrow and Friday and then Friday evening I am heading to Massachusetts to visit my family for the weekend. I am hoping that helps move time along a bit!! :flower: I think you will certainly deserve that award!!! :flower:


----------



## QueenKingfish

Oh, the waiting! You are so right! I hate that I'm getting so good at it, because it means we're not pregnant, yet. Then again, I am pretty happy about the work He has done in me this month to be able to give our eventual pregnancy to Him, and not take it back piece-by-piece until I turn certifiable. 

A friend of mine sent me a link to a video sermon from her church on Mother's day. It was a story I've heard and read many times before - the story of Hannah's wait for Samuel and her willingness, finally, to lay down her desire in desperation and leave it in God's hands. I feel like her sending that to me was God's confirmation that we are following His plan for us. While I'm not THRILLED about waiting, I'm finding joy in it while I'm here. 

Hope you ladies have a lovely day!


----------



## GodzChica

Return to your fortress, you prisoners of hope; even now I announce that I will restore twice as much to you. Zec 9:12


----------



## No Doubt

Today's daily journal came from Matthew 14:22-33....Peter walking on water.

Kenneth Copeland discussed this verse from the point of being too afraid to get out of the boat. He said better to get out of the boat and sink and just ask the Lord for help, than to stay in the boat never trying due to fear. The Lord can handle any mistakes you may make, and you're going to make them, so when you do ask the Lord for help, but don't be too afraid to try.

In this journey of ttc there are so many options to try, so many times of waiting, so much to consider and sometimes we start to get afraid of what may be. Will this work, will that work...I don't want to be disappointed, can't be disappointed if I don't do it....maybe next cycle. Ladies I'd encourage you to not be afraid to get out of the boat. If there's something you've been wanting to try, even if it's just trying nothing at all, I'd encourage to step out of your boat without fear. Maybe it will work, maybe it won't but you won't know until you try and God is always there for to grab hold of you if ever you start to sink.


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> Today's daily journal came from Matthew 14:22-33....Peter walking on water.
> 
> Kenneth Copeland discussed this verse from the point of being too afraid to get out of the boat. He said better to get out of the boat and sink and just ask the Lord for help, than to stay in the boat never trying due to fear. The Lord can handle any mistakes you may make, and you're going to make them, so when you do ask the Lord for help, but don't be too afraid to try.
> 
> In this journey of ttc there are so many options to try, so many times of waiting, so much to consider and sometimes we start to get afraid of what may be. Will this work, will that work...I don't want to be disappointed, can't be disappointed if I don't do it....maybe next cycle. Ladies I'd encourage you to not be afraid to get out of the boat. If there's something you've been wanting to try, even if it's just trying nothing at all, I'd encourage to step out of your boat without fear. Maybe it will work, maybe it won't but you won't know until you try and God is always there for to grab hold of you if ever you start to sink.

Good word! Fear has been trying to creep in as I think about moving on to our second IVF cycle..."will this work a second time?...What if it doesn't work?...what if it works and I get the same outcome as last time?"

I'm going to step out of the boat and accept whatever the Lord has for me!


----------



## Godsjewel

Proverbs 15:23 A man has joy by the answer of his mouth: and a word spoken in due season, how good it is!

A modern parable has been written about the tools of the enemy that I believe we can really learn from.

"Some time ago, an advertisement appeared in which the devil was putting all his tools up for sale. On the day of public inspection, each one of his tools was marked with its selling price: Hatred, Envy, Jealousy, Doubt, Lying, Pride, and so on, were each on the block. Set apart, however, from all the rest of the pile, was a harmless-looking tool, well-worn, but priced very high  it was discouragement!"

Someone asked the devil, 'why is that one priced so high?' He replied, 'Ah, that one is more useful to me than all the rest. With it I can pry open a man's heart and enter, when I cannot get near him with any other tools. Once inside, I can lead him any way I choose. The tool is very worn because I use it on almost everyone, since few people know it belongs to me.'"

The enemy loves to sow discouragement  but believers have a tool much more powerful  encouragement! We can speak a word into the lives of those who desperately need to hear it: to the college student adjusting to his new environment; to the missionary who may feel alone in the harvest field; to the disillusioned newlywed young couple; to the forgotten servants of God who labor in an obscure and difficult ministry; to the orphans and the widows; to all those who need to hear a word in due season!

We have the power in our lips to rekindle a discouraged soul. Let's inspire one another with words of encouragement! It costs nothing, and reaps an eternal rewardencourage one another daily, as you see the Day draw near. [Hebrews 10:25]

-George Whitten


----------



## No Doubt

Godsjewel said:


> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> Today's daily journal came from Matthew 14:22-33....Peter walking on water.
> 
> Kenneth Copeland discussed this verse from the point of being too afraid to get out of the boat. He said better to get out of the boat and sink and just ask the Lord for help, than to stay in the boat never trying due to fear. The Lord can handle any mistakes you may make, and you're going to make them, so when you do ask the Lord for help, but don't be too afraid to try.
> 
> In this journey of ttc there are so many options to try, so many times of waiting, so much to consider and sometimes we start to get afraid of what may be. Will this work, will that work...I don't want to be disappointed, can't be disappointed if I don't do it....maybe next cycle. Ladies I'd encourage you to not be afraid to get out of the boat. If there's something you've been wanting to try, even if it's just trying nothing at all, I'd encourage to step out of your boat without fear. Maybe it will work, maybe it won't but you won't know until you try and God is always there for to grab hold of you if ever you start to sink.
> 
> Good word! Fear has been trying to creep in as I think about moving on to our second IVF cycle..."will this work a second time?...What if it doesn't work?...what if it works and I get the same outcome as last time?"
> 
> I'm going to step out of the boat and accept whatever the Lord has for me!Click to expand...

I thought about you when I was writing this and wondered if you were having fears about giving it another go. I think it's natural honestly after what you've gone through. I will say though speaking from my experience when I found out I was pregnant, it was like I couldn't say anything about it for fear it would be taken away from me. After trying for what felt like an eternity and trying so many different things and then out of the blue on its own...

But one night I went to church and Pastor was saying how one of the reasons we go to church is for reassurance. He said that out in the world people are so quick to try and knock you down, probably becuase they can't handle seeing someone else doing well when they're not. But he said you come to church and if you say you're "this", then you are...if you say you're "that", then you are. I was having a hard time believing I was pregnant cause a part of me didn't think it would last if I actually enjoyed it. But when I heard that I decided to get out of my boat and enjoy what the Lord had blessed me with and truly believe and claim that I was pregnant.

Sarah, you've waited a long time and the Lord finally opened a door for you to be able to receive IVF treatment. Enjoy what the Lord has blessed you with. Things don't happen for no reason at all, and I truly don't believe He would open this option for you if you were not to use it to fulfill your heart's desire. I know it's scary, but I have every faith that the Lord will come through. He always does...maybe not how we expect it, but He always does. Glad to hear you are stepping out of the boat!


----------



## Godsjewel

She does him good . . . (Proverbs 31:12a )

Bless your husband by praying for him! The Apostle Paul instructed all Christians to pray for one another (Ephesians 6:18 ). This includes wives responsibility and privilege to pray for their husbands. Earnest prayer for your husband is good for him, for you and the spiritual health of your home (Proverbs 31:11-12 ).

Satan desires to destroy your husband, especially his character and his leadership in your relationship. Trust God through prayer as you daily surrender your husband and marriage to the Lords wise, loving care.

Day 1 
Pray that your husband will grow spiritually and consider his accountability before the Lord. Pray that he will guard his heart by developing spiritual disciplinesBible reading and study, prayer, meditation, scripture memorization, etc. (2 Peter 3:18 ; Prov. 4:23 )

Day 2 
Pray that your husbands relationship with God and His Word will bear fruit in his life. Pray that he will be a man of wisdom and understanding, fearing the Lord. (Prov. 3:7 , 9:10 ; Ps. 112:1 )

Day 3 
Pray that your husband will be humble and quick to agree with God about his sin. Pray that his heart will be tender toward the voice of the Lord. (Ps. 51:2-4 ; Micah 6:8 )

Day 4
Pray that your husband will grow in leadership skills in your relationshipprotecting and providing for you. Pray that he will lead you wisely and love you sacrificially, so that God will be glorified in your marriage. (Eph. 5:25-29 ; Col. 3:19 )

Day 5
Pray that your husband will be faithful to his wedding vows. Pray that he will have a desire to cultivate your relationship as a sign of his loyalty and commitment to you, and as a picture of Christs love for the Church. (Prov. 20:6 ; Gen. 2:24 )

Day 6
Pray that your husband will love righteousness and hate wickedness, especially the evils of the culture. Pray that he will recognize and avoid wickedness in his own life, and if necessary, take a clear, strong stand against evil. (Prov. 27:12 ; John 17:15 ; 1 Cor. 10:12-13 )

Day 7
Pray that your husband will safeguard his heart against inappropriate relationships with the opposite sex. Pray that his heart will be pure and undivided in his commitment to you. (Prov. 6:23-24 , 26 ; Rom. 13:14 )

Day 8
Pray that your husband will work hard to provide for your family, to the best of his ability. Pray that the character qualities necessary for a successful career and ministry will be a growing part of his characterpersistence, decisiveness, strength, an analytical mind, organizational skills, positive relationships with people, determination, etc. (Rom. 12:11 ; 1 Cor. 15:58 )

Day 9
Pray that your husband handle finances wisely, will have discernment concerning budgeting and investments, and will be a good steward of his money in regard to giving to the Lords work. Pray that money will not become a source of discord in your family. (Prov. 23:4-5 ; Rom. 12:13 ; Heb. 13:5 )

Day 10
Pray that your husband will cultivate strong integrity, and not compromise his convictions. Pray that his testimony will be genuine, that he will be honest in his business dealings, and will never do anything that he needs to hide from others. (Prov. 20:7 ; 1 Tim. 1:5 , 3:7 ; Eph. 6:10-12 )

Day 11
Pray that your husband will have a humble, teachable spirit and a servants heart before the Lord. Pray that he will listen to God and desire to do His will. (Prov. 15:33 ; Eph. 6:6 )

Day 12
Pray that your husband will yield his sexual drive to the Lord and practice self control. Pray that your sexual intimacy together will be fresh, positive, and a reflection of selfless love. (Prov. 5:15 , 18 ; 1 Cor. 7:3 ; Song of Solomon 7:10 )

Day 13
Pray that your husband use practical skills to build your family and make wise decisions for your welfare. Pray that he will serve unselfishly. (Gal. 5:13 ; Phil. 2:3-4 )

Day 14
Pray that your husband will speak words that build you and your family, and reflect a heart of love. Pray that he will not use filthy language. (Prov. 18:21 ; Eph. 4:29 )

Day 15
Pray that your husband will choose his friends wisely. Pray that God will bring him men who will encourage his accountability before God, and will not lead him into sin. (Prov. 13:20 ; Prov. 27:17 )

Day 16
Pray that your husband will choose healthy, God-honoring activities. Pray that he will not live in bondage to any questionable habits or hobbies, but that he will experience freedom in holiness as he yields to the Spirits control. (1 Cor. 6:12 , 10:31 ; 2 Tim. 2:4 )

Day 17
Pray that your husband will enjoy his manliness as he patterns his life after Christ and strong men in the faith. Pray for his physical, emotional, mental, social and spiritual strength. (Eph. 3:16 ; 1 Peter 2:21 ; 1 Cor. 10:11 )

Day 18
Pray that your husband will have an eternal perspectiveliving in light of eternity. Pray that he will reject materialism and temporal values and put God first in his life. (Matt. 6:33 ; Deut. 6:5 ; Eph. 5:16 ; Ps. 90:12 )

Day 19
Pray that your husband will be patient and a man of peace. Pray that he will not give in to anger, but will allow the Holy Spirit to control his responses. (Rom. 14:19 ; Ps. 34:14 )

Day 20
Pray that your husband will yield his mind and thoughts to the Lord. Pray that he will not entertain immoral or impure thoughts, and that he will resist the temptation to indulge in pornography. (Prov. 27:12 ; 2 Cor. 10:5 )

Day 21
Pray that your husband will learn how to relax in the Lord and, in his greatest times of stress, find joy and peace in his relationship with God. Pray that he will submit his schedule to the Lord. (Neh. 8:10 ; Prov. 17:22 ; Ps. 16:11 )

Day 22
Pray that your husband will practice forgiveness in your relationship and with others. Pray that he will recognize any roots of bitterness, and yield any resentment and unforgiving attitudes to the Lord. (Eph. 4:32 ; Heb. 12:15 )

Day 23
Pray that your husband will be a good fatherdisciplining his children wisely and loving them unconditionally. If he is not a father, pray that he will find a young man to mentor in the things of the Lord. (Eph. 6:4 ; Col. 3:21 ; 2 Tim. 2:1-2 )

Day 24
Pray that your husband will have a balanced lifethat he will balance work and play. Pray that he will fear God, but also gain favor with people he knows at work and church. (Luke 2:52 ; Prov. 13:15 )

Day 25
Pray that your husband will be courageous in his stand against evil and injustice, and that he will stand for the truth. Pray that he will protect you and your family from Satans attacks. (Ps. 31:24 ; Eph. 6:13 ; Ps. 27:14 )

Day 26
Pray that your husband will discover and live his God-given purpose. Pray that he will offer all his dreams to the Lord, and pursue only those goals that will bring God glory and count for eternity. (Jer. 29:11 ; 1 Cor. 10:31 )

Day 27
Pray that your husband will understand the importance of taking care of his bodythe temple of the Holy Spiritfor the glory of God. Pray that he will practice self-control by making wise food choices, and get sufficient exercise to stay healthy. (Rom. 12:1-2 ; 1 Cor. 6:19-20 , 9:27 )

Day 28
Pray that your husband will be a man of prayer. Pray that he will seek and pursue God in purposeful quiet times. (1 Thess. 5:17 ; Luke 22:46 ; James 5:16 )

Day 29
Pray that your husband will surrender his time and talents to the Lord. Pray that his spiritual gifts will be manifest in his career, at church, and in your home. (Eph. 5:15-16 ; 1 Cor. 12:4 , 7 )

Day 30
Pray that your husband will serve God and others with pure motives. Pray that he will obey the Lord from his heart, and glorify Him in everything. (1 Cor. 10:13 ; John 7:17-18 ; Col. 3:23-24 )

Day 31
Pray that your husband will recognize the lies of the Enemy in his life. Pray that his attitudes and actions will be guided by the truth as he brings his thoughts into captivity to the Word of God. (John 8:44 ; 2 Cor. 10:4-5 )


----------



## GodzChica

The emotion of despair can paralyze and debilitate even the strongest of souls. Pressures from every side can be perplexing; persecution can make us feel as though we've been struck down. When life is filled with despair, we must not give up. Instead we can turn to God, our loving Father, and His powerful Word to regain focus.

In 2 Corinthians 4:7 we read about a treasure, but the treasure is kept in a jar of clay. That seems like an odd place for a treasure. Usually we would keep our valuable treasures in a vault, in a safety deposit box, or in a strong, protected place. A jar of clay is fragile, and easily broken. Upon further inspection, this jar of clay reveals flaws, chips, and cracks. It's not a vessel of great worth or monetary value, but rather a common, ordinary vessel.

We are that earthen vessel, that fragile clay pot! Our bodies, our outward appearance, our essential humanity, our physical disabilities, our shattered dreams, these are all elements of our jar of clay. None of these things can bring meaning or a sense of value to our lives. If we focus on our human side, despair is bound to set in.

But the wonderful secret to overcoming despair is also revealed in these verses in 2 Corinthians, chapter 4. Kept inside that broken, fragile, ordinary jar of clay is a treasure, a priceless treasure of immeasurable worth!

2 Corinthians 4:7-12; 16-18 (NIV)

But we have this treasure in jars of clay to show that this all-surpassing power is from God and not from us. We are hard pressed on every side, but not crushed; perplexed, but not in despair; persecuted, but not abandoned; struck down, but not destroyed. We always carry around in our body the death of Jesus, so that the life of Jesus may also be revealed in our body. For we who are alive are always being given over to death for Jesus' sake, so that his life may be revealed in our mortal body. So then, death is at work in us, but life is at work in you.
Therefore we do not lose heart. Though outwardly we are wasting away, yet inwardly we are being renewed day by day. For our light and momentary troubles are achieving for us an eternal glory that far outweighs them all. So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen. For what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal.

Let God's truth refocus your eyes today on the treasure that dwells within you. This treasure can fill the emptiest of vessels; after all, a jar is designed to hold something! That treasure is God himself, living within us, bringing his abundant life. In our own humanity we have no sense of wealth or worth, no value in this jar of clay. We are simply an empty jar. But when this humanity is filled with deity, we receive what we were created to hold, the very life of God. He is our treasure!

When we look only at the frail clay pot, despair is the natural result, but when we look at the glorious treasure we hold, we are inwardly renewed day by day. And those frailties and cracks in our clay pot? They are not to be despised, for they now serve a purpose! They allow the life of God, our cherished treasure, to seep out for all those around us to see.


----------



## GodzChica

Godsjewel said:


> She does him good . . . (Proverbs 31:12a )
> 
> Bless your husband by praying for him! The Apostle Paul instructed all Christians to pray for one another (Ephesians 6:18 ). This includes wives responsibility and privilege to pray for their husbands. Earnest prayer for your husband is good for him, for you and the spiritual health of your home (Proverbs 31:11-12 ).
> 
> Satan desires to destroy your husband, especially his character and his leadership in your relationship. Trust God through prayer as you daily surrender your husband and marriage to the Lords wise, loving care.
> 
> Day 1
> Pray that your husband will grow spiritually and consider his accountability before the Lord. Pray that he will guard his heart by developing spiritual disciplinesBible reading and study, prayer, meditation, scripture memorization, etc. (2 Peter 3:18 ; Prov. 4:23 )
> 
> Day 2
> Pray that your husbands relationship with God and His Word will bear fruit in his life. Pray that he will be a man of wisdom and understanding, fearing the Lord. (Prov. 3:7 , 9:10 ; Ps. 112:1 )
> 
> Day 3
> Pray that your husband will be humble and quick to agree with God about his sin. Pray that his heart will be tender toward the voice of the Lord. (Ps. 51:2-4 ; Micah 6:8 )
> 
> Day 4
> Pray that your husband will grow in leadership skills in your relationshipprotecting and providing for you. Pray that he will lead you wisely and love you sacrificially, so that God will be glorified in your marriage. (Eph. 5:25-29 ; Col. 3:19 )
> 
> Day 5
> Pray that your husband will be faithful to his wedding vows. Pray that he will have a desire to cultivate your relationship as a sign of his loyalty and commitment to you, and as a picture of Christs love for the Church. (Prov. 20:6 ; Gen. 2:24 )
> 
> Day 6
> Pray that your husband will love righteousness and hate wickedness, especially the evils of the culture. Pray that he will recognize and avoid wickedness in his own life, and if necessary, take a clear, strong stand against evil. (Prov. 27:12 ; John 17:15 ; 1 Cor. 10:12-13 )
> 
> Day 7
> Pray that your husband will safeguard his heart against inappropriate relationships with the opposite sex. Pray that his heart will be pure and undivided in his commitment to you. (Prov. 6:23-24 , 26 ; Rom. 13:14 )
> 
> Day 8
> Pray that your husband will work hard to provide for your family, to the best of his ability. Pray that the character qualities necessary for a successful career and ministry will be a growing part of his characterpersistence, decisiveness, strength, an analytical mind, organizational skills, positive relationships with people, determination, etc. (Rom. 12:11 ; 1 Cor. 15:58 )
> 
> Day 9
> Pray that your husband handle finances wisely, will have discernment concerning budgeting and investments, and will be a good steward of his money in regard to giving to the Lords work. Pray that money will not become a source of discord in your family. (Prov. 23:4-5 ; Rom. 12:13 ; Heb. 13:5 )
> 
> Day 10
> Pray that your husband will cultivate strong integrity, and not compromise his convictions. Pray that his testimony will be genuine, that he will be honest in his business dealings, and will never do anything that he needs to hide from others. (Prov. 20:7 ; 1 Tim. 1:5 , 3:7 ; Eph. 6:10-12 )
> 
> Day 11
> Pray that your husband will have a humble, teachable spirit and a servants heart before the Lord. Pray that he will listen to God and desire to do His will. (Prov. 15:33 ; Eph. 6:6 )
> 
> Day 12
> Pray that your husband will yield his sexual drive to the Lord and practice self control. Pray that your sexual intimacy together will be fresh, positive, and a reflection of selfless love. (Prov. 5:15 , 18 ; 1 Cor. 7:3 ; Song of Solomon 7:10 )
> 
> Day 13
> Pray that your husband use practical skills to build your family and make wise decisions for your welfare. Pray that he will serve unselfishly. (Gal. 5:13 ; Phil. 2:3-4 )
> 
> Day 14
> Pray that your husband will speak words that build you and your family, and reflect a heart of love. Pray that he will not use filthy language. (Prov. 18:21 ; Eph. 4:29 )
> 
> Day 15
> Pray that your husband will choose his friends wisely. Pray that God will bring him men who will encourage his accountability before God, and will not lead him into sin. (Prov. 13:20 ; Prov. 27:17 )
> 
> Day 16
> Pray that your husband will choose healthy, God-honoring activities. Pray that he will not live in bondage to any questionable habits or hobbies, but that he will experience freedom in holiness as he yields to the Spirits control. (1 Cor. 6:12 , 10:31 ; 2 Tim. 2:4 )
> 
> Day 17
> Pray that your husband will enjoy his manliness as he patterns his life after Christ and strong men in the faith. Pray for his physical, emotional, mental, social and spiritual strength. (Eph. 3:16 ; 1 Peter 2:21 ; 1 Cor. 10:11 )
> 
> Day 18
> Pray that your husband will have an eternal perspectiveliving in light of eternity. Pray that he will reject materialism and temporal values and put God first in his life. (Matt. 6:33 ; Deut. 6:5 ; Eph. 5:16 ; Ps. 90:12 )
> 
> Day 19
> Pray that your husband will be patient and a man of peace. Pray that he will not give in to anger, but will allow the Holy Spirit to control his responses. (Rom. 14:19 ; Ps. 34:14 )
> 
> Day 20
> Pray that your husband will yield his mind and thoughts to the Lord. Pray that he will not entertain immoral or impure thoughts, and that he will resist the temptation to indulge in pornography. (Prov. 27:12 ; 2 Cor. 10:5 )
> 
> Day 21
> Pray that your husband will learn how to relax in the Lord and, in his greatest times of stress, find joy and peace in his relationship with God. Pray that he will submit his schedule to the Lord. (Neh. 8:10 ; Prov. 17:22 ; Ps. 16:11 )
> 
> Day 22
> Pray that your husband will practice forgiveness in your relationship and with others. Pray that he will recognize any roots of bitterness, and yield any resentment and unforgiving attitudes to the Lord. (Eph. 4:32 ; Heb. 12:15 )
> 
> Day 23
> Pray that your husband will be a good fatherdisciplining his children wisely and loving them unconditionally. If he is not a father, pray that he will find a young man to mentor in the things of the Lord. (Eph. 6:4 ; Col. 3:21 ; 2 Tim. 2:1-2 )
> 
> Day 24
> Pray that your husband will have a balanced lifethat he will balance work and play. Pray that he will fear God, but also gain favor with people he knows at work and church. (Luke 2:52 ; Prov. 13:15 )
> 
> Day 25
> Pray that your husband will be courageous in his stand against evil and injustice, and that he will stand for the truth. Pray that he will protect you and your family from Satans attacks. (Ps. 31:24 ; Eph. 6:13 ; Ps. 27:14 )
> 
> Day 26
> Pray that your husband will discover and live his God-given purpose. Pray that he will offer all his dreams to the Lord, and pursue only those goals that will bring God glory and count for eternity. (Jer. 29:11 ; 1 Cor. 10:31 )
> 
> Day 27
> Pray that your husband will understand the importance of taking care of his bodythe temple of the Holy Spiritfor the glory of God. Pray that he will practice self-control by making wise food choices, and get sufficient exercise to stay healthy. (Rom. 12:1-2 ; 1 Cor. 6:19-20 , 9:27 )
> 
> Day 28
> Pray that your husband will be a man of prayer. Pray that he will seek and pursue God in purposeful quiet times. (1 Thess. 5:17 ; Luke 22:46 ; James 5:16 )
> 
> Day 29
> Pray that your husband will surrender his time and talents to the Lord. Pray that his spiritual gifts will be manifest in his career, at church, and in your home. (Eph. 5:15-16 ; 1 Cor. 12:4 , 7 )
> 
> Day 30
> Pray that your husband will serve God and others with pure motives. Pray that he will obey the Lord from his heart, and glorify Him in everything. (1 Cor. 10:13 ; John 7:17-18 ; Col. 3:23-24 )
> 
> Day 31
> Pray that your husband will recognize the lies of the Enemy in his life. Pray that his attitudes and actions will be guided by the truth as he brings his thoughts into captivity to the Word of God. (John 8:44 ; 2 Cor. 10:4-5 )

Stands on a chair waving her hanky!!! Woohoo Preach Sista!!:happydance:


----------



## ProfWife

Pity party moment...

Two announcements within 6 hours...one of which is estimated for what might have been a due date if that faint positive was truly a positive...

Okay...pity party over...I'm trying to be strong but the mood swings I've had today have been SO wide. Happy to angry to ecstatic to despondent....and I'm only about 6 dpo right now! No where near my normal time for AF mood swings. This is NOT a normal cycle for me in terms of my TWW. I even started temping again just to make sure I was showing the normal range for my post ov temps (which I am). But no breast tenderness or sensitivity at all and some daily mini cramps like before ovulation. Really weird.


----------



## GodzChica

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUl-fACDWh4&feature=youtu.be

I know Dana Personally.. She just lost her Mom to cancer at a very young age.. She has heartaches after heartaches yet she carries on and encourages others.. Be encouraged!


----------



## QueenKingfish

Oh, ProfWife. I know that feeling. It's the same feeling I had last month when a girl I grew up in church with announced her 3rd pregnancy and that the due date is Christmas Day - the same mine would've been. Took a huge break from everything for a few days to get my heart back in the right place. I'm glad it didn't take that for you! 

Praying for you and your TWW!


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Pity party moment...
> 
> Two announcements within 6 hours...one of which is estimated for what might have been a due date if that faint positive was truly a positive...
> 
> Okay...pity party over...I'm trying to be strong but the mood swings I've had today have been SO wide. Happy to angry to ecstatic to despondent....and I'm only about 6 dpo right now! No where near my normal time for AF mood swings. This is NOT a normal cycle for me in terms of my TWW. I even started temping again just to make sure I was showing the normal range for my post ov temps (which I am). But no breast tenderness or sensitivity at all and some daily mini cramps like before ovulation. Really weird.

Sadly we aren't promised that we won't have days like this, but we do have hope in our Lord that He will bring comfort and peace during those times when we need Him if we just call on His name.

Praying that we will all continually have praise on our lips for the good things He has already done for us.

Whenever I hear of a pregnancy or see a pregnant woman walking down the street, I begin to pray for them and their journey...we don't always know what it took for them to get to that place and I pray that they have a good pregnancy and easy labor. I find that helps me and doesn't allow the enemy to attack my heart.

Believe me, after almost 6 yrs of ttc, it gets easier once you let go and give it all to God. I had to come to the place where I knew there was nothing I could do to change my circumstance, but I could be happy and full of peace and joy in the waiting.

love you and pray that you feel God's loving arms surround you :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

We have learned the Gods peace is powerful. Weve learned that His peace surpasses any other and that He extends it over you. But there is so much more!

Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all comprehension, will guard your hearts...

Imagine peace standing guard over your heart! Remember that I told you how I love to learn the original meaning of words found in Scripture? Youre gonna love this one! The word guard in this verse literally means sentinel, military guard, actively keeping guard... The peace of God stands as a sentinel over your heart! Youve all seen the pictures of brave men and women who fight for freedom all over this nation. Youve seen the determination in their eyes. Youve heard stories of soldiers who gave their lives to protect others and who never hesitate for a moment even when encountering the strongest of enemies. The peace of God does the same over your heart! His peace stands strong and firm guarding your heart from the anxiety that infertility brings! 

Read Romans 8:31 with me:

What shall we then say to these things? If God be for us, who can be against us?

What shall we say to these things--all your everythings! What do you say when anxiety over the next cycle rises? You say to the fear and the worry--If God is for me, who can be against me! The peace of God stands as a strong soldier guarding you, protecting you! Whatever situation you face that brings you anxiety--whether infertility or any other happening in your life--must stand toe to toe with the peace of God standing sentinel over you! Hallelujah!

Wait! It gets even better!

Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all comprehension, will guard your hearts and minds...

The peace of God will stand sentinel over every part of you. He promises to stand protecting your heart and your mind. When He promises His peace over your heart, He is recognizing the anxiety that plagues your emotions. Your desires, feelings, passions, affections. The emotional side of infertility is usually much harder than the physical. Our hearts are torn in to by our strong desire to be someones mother. Maternal instincts are strong, even when there is not yet a baby to pour into. God understands that. He knows that your heart needs protecting. When you trust Him enough to turn your anxiety over to Him, come to Him in thankful prayer, asking for His favor and letting your requests be made known to Him, He assures you He will let His peace reign and stand guard over your heart.

But all of us are not the same. Some of us face a more difficult battle in the mind than in the heart. Some are thinkers more so than feelers! She has eggs. He has sperm. They join together to make a baby. End of struggle. Right? Why did this treatment not work? My numbers were high. What else could be wrong? Let me do the research. Ill participate in the study. This is just not working out like its supposed to!

God hasnt left you thinkers out! His peace promises to stand guard over your heart and your mind! God addresses the cognitive, logical, thinking side of you! He can speak peace not only to your heart and emotions, but your mind and your thoughts as well!

One final thought...

Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all comprehension, will guard your hearts and minds in Christ Jesus.

Remember who it is who is ushering in this marvelous peace: Jesus Christ! You know the struggle with infertility well. Never forget who it is who stands sentinel over your heart and mind! 

Who is this Jesus?

Our Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace (Isaiah 9:6)
A man of sorrow, acquainted with grief (Isaiah 53:3)
A friend who sticks closer than a brother (Proverbs 18:24)
Our refuge, our strength, and a very present help in time of trouble (Psalm 46:1)

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmyUgsmCzB4]


----------



## ProfWife

Not sure how many other teachers are in here, but tonight I heard words that truly validated my entire career.

Our seniors graduated tonight. One of them passed me in the tunnel, hugged me and said, "Because of you, I want to be an English teacher." I tear up every time I think of it. Talk about a moment God gave me when I really needed something to hold to. Being able to pray with and for my students (I'm blessed to work at a private Christian school) is irreplaceable. God has blessed me so much.

Just had to share.


----------



## GodzChica

Godsjewel said:


> [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmyUgsmCzB4]

This is so beautiful and powerful!


----------



## Jett55

Another month of af showing :( a little upset when she first showed up but I've made up my mind to be happy & to keep trusting God. It'll all work out in His perfect timing even though it's hard to see it sometimes I know he's got it all under control.


----------



## GodzChica

PRAYER

If we allow our time alone with the Lord to stop being a priority, we open
ourselves up to discouragement, doubt, disillusionment, and disaster.

Prayer lifts up our burdens so that we don't have to bear their weight. Whether they are giving to us by the Lord in order to teach us or are self-imposed as a result of the decisions we make, GOD tells us to cast our burdens upon HIM. ( 1Peter 5:7 )

Remember, prayer isn't just a comfort in times of need;
it's essential for our survival. 

Weary believers are prime targets for the enemy's attacks. 1st discouragement,then losing hope and then doubt.. Not only can we pray we have each other to pray.. The prayers of the righteous avail much!!!


----------



## uwa_amanda

GodzChica said:


> PRAYER
> 
> If we allow our time alone with the Lord to stop being a priority, we open
> ourselves up to discouragement, doubt, disillusionment, and disaster.
> 
> Prayer lifts up our burdens so that we don't have to bear their weight. Whether they are giving to us by the Lord in order to teach us or are self-imposed as a result of the decisions we make, GOD tells us to cast our burdens upon HIM. ( 1Peter 5:7 )
> 
> Remember, prayer isn't just a comfort in times of need;
> it's essential for our survival.
> 
> Weary believers are prime targets for the enemy's attacks. 1st discouragement,then losing hope and then doubt.. Not only can we pray we have each other to pray.. The prayers of the righteous avail much!!!

I love this! :)


----------



## GodzChica

uwa_amanda said:


> GodzChica said:
> 
> 
> PRAYER
> 
> If we allow our time alone with the Lord to stop being a priority, we open
> ourselves up to discouragement, doubt, disillusionment, and disaster.
> 
> Prayer lifts up our burdens so that we don't have to bear their weight. Whether they are giving to us by the Lord in order to teach us or are self-imposed as a result of the decisions we make, GOD tells us to cast our burdens upon HIM. ( 1Peter 5:7 )
> 
> Remember, prayer isn't just a comfort in times of need;
> it's essential for our survival.
> 
> Weary believers are prime targets for the enemy's attacks. 1st discouragement,then losing hope and then doubt.. Not only can we pray we have each other to pray.. The prayers of the righteous avail much!!!
> 
> I love this! :)Click to expand...

 Praise GOD!! :hugs:


----------



## GodzChica

Pray with me:
Father God, in the name of Jesus, Your Word declares that Jesus went about doing good, and healing all that were oppressed of the devil. The Word also declares that Jesus Christ is the same yesterday, today, and forever. So Father God, in Jesus' name, I thank You that this Word is mine; healing is mine. I rebuke the devil and I refuse his strategies, by the blood of Jesus and in the name of Jesus. I plead the blood of Jesus over my life, my body, my mind. I am strong in the Lord and in the power of His might. I speak life over my body. I am free in Jesus' name. I am whole by the blood of Jesus' and in the authority of God's Word. I choose life. I choose strength. I choose a sound mind. I choose God's way all the way and right away in my life. My body and mind are God normal---in the name of Jesus. Amen


----------



## MummyWant2be

GodzChica said:


> Pray with me:
> Father God, in the name of Jesus, Your Word declares that Jesus went about doing good, and healing all that were oppressed of the devil. The Word also declares that Jesus Christ is the same yesterday, today, and forever. So Father God, in Jesus' name, I thank You that this Word is mine; healing is mine. I rebuke the devil and I refuse his strategies, by the blood of Jesus and in the name of Jesus. I plead the blood of Jesus over my life, my body, my mind. I am strong in the Lord and in the power of His might. I speak life over my body. I am free in Jesus' name. I am whole by the blood of Jesus' and in the authority of God's Word. I choose life. I choose strength. I choose a sound mind. I choose God's way all the way and right away in my life. My body and mind are God normal---in the name of Jesus. Amen

Amen! thank you!


----------



## Godsjewel

Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all comprehension, will guard your hearts and minds in Christ Jesus.
Philippians 4:6

In our study this week, you have learned Gods prescription for dealing with anxiety. In these Scriptures, God is promising that when you come to Him with your everythings wrapped in constant prayer and gratitude, making your requests known to Him, He will guard your heart and your mind with His peace! There is no more powerful weapon in your battle against anxiety than the peace of God! What assurance! What comfort! What rest from anxiety! When you do as God commands, you can expect God to do what He says He will do. Isaiah 55:11 says

So will My word be which goes forth from My mouth;
It will not return to Me empty,
Without accomplishing what I desire,
And without succeeding in the matter for which I sent it.

God is not going to fail you! If He has promised you His peace, you can expect His peace. He promises that His Word (these Scriptures we have been studying) will not come back to Him empty without accomplishing what He sent them to do! You can trust God to do what His Word says He will do! 

Consider one more passage of Scripture regarding anxiety and worry:

Are not five sparrows sold for two farthings, and not one of them is forgotten before God?

But even the very hairs of your head are all numbered. Fear not therefore: ye are of more value than many sparrows.

"Consider the ravens, for they neither sow nor reap; they have no storeroom nor barn, and yet God feeds them; how much more valuable you are than the birds!

And which of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life's span?

If then you cannot do even a very little thing, why do you worry about other matters?

Consider the lilies, how they grow: they neither toil nor spin; but I tell you, not even Solomon in all his glory clothed himself like one of these.

But if God so clothes the grass in the field, which is alive today and tomorrow is thrown into the furnace, how much more will He clothe you? You men of little faith!

And do not seek what you will eat and what you will drink, and do not keep worrying.

For all these things the nations of the world eagerly seek; but your Father knows that you need these things.

But seek His kingdom, and these things will be added to you.
Luke 12:6-7, 24-26, 27-31

As we wrap up our study of the anxiety of infertility, it is my prayer that you will truly realize that God has your life in His hands. He knows the anxiety that baby hunger brings. He also offers you His peace that surpasses knowledge. He knows what you desire. He knows what you have need of. He sees the whole picture, and tells you not to worry. The same God who says Do not kill and Do not steal says Do not worry. You can trust Him with your heart. You can trust Him with your mind. You can trust Him with your infertility. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## HappyHome

Hello everyone.
Hope its ok if I come in and join you?
So lovely to find a strong group of Christian ladies.


----------



## Godsjewel

HappyHome said:


> Hello everyone.
> Hope its ok if I come in and join you?
> So lovely to find a strong group of Christian ladies.

Welcome :flower:

My name is Sarah and I'm so happy to have you join us. 

You have found a great place of wonderful, God fearing women from all around the world that are here to pray for you and give you the encouragement you need during this journey.


----------



## Godsjewel

It's a little long, but it's worth it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjUbyLPhs04


----------



## GodzChica

HappyHome said:


> Hello everyone.
> Hope its ok if I come in and join you?
> So lovely to find a strong group of Christian ladies.

Hi HappyHome!!! Praise God!! So nice to have you join us!! Nothing like having Sisters from all around to love and encourage one another!!!:hugs:


----------



## GodzChica

Godsjewel said:


> It's a little long, but it's worth it!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjUbyLPhs04

Love it!!! I been watching these... well, I watch her daily.....PRISONER OF HOPE!!!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Hi happyhome! Welcome!


----------



## Godsjewel

Return to the stronghold, you prisoners of hope. Even today I declare that I will restore double to you. 
Zechariah 9:12

I am sure that you have heard the expression, When life throws lemons at you, make lemonade! Well, I want you to know that when the devil throws lemons at you, God Himself will make lemonade for you! After all, the Bible says that God works all things together for your good. (Romans 8:28)

And He does it with style  He restores double for your trouble! Beloved, if you have lost a husband or wife through divorce, or a precious child through death, God can restore double to you, so that you end up having more than before, if not in quantity, then in quality!

Consider Job in the Old Testament. When he lost everything, his wife told him to curse God and die. He refused and, instead, responded to God in faith, and the Lord gave to Job twice as much as he had before. (Job 42:10)

When David lost the child he had with Bathsheba, he stopped pleading and started worshiping God because he trusted in the mercies of God. Later, God blessed David and Bathsheba with another son named Solomon, who became the wisest and richest king the world has ever known.

Today, God promises to restore double for your trouble  Even today I declare that I will restore double to you. If He declared it, He will do it! So you cannot but have hope that things will be even better than before. That is why in the same verse, He calls you prisoners of hope. My friend, hope in the biblical sense means a confident expectation of good things happening in your life. You are a prisoner of that! You cant help but wake up feeling hopeful. You cant help but expect good things to happen to you!

So when trouble comes from the devil, dont give up and say, It is hopeless! Dont worry or get angry. Worship God like David did and see that trouble as an opportunity for God to bless you with more than what you originally had. And because God has declared it, be confident that you will get double for your trouble!

Thought For The Day
Because God has declared it, be confident that you will get double for your trouble!


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmyUgsmCzB4]

This is beautiful... Thank you for sharing Sis! 

His story behind this song breaks my heart too. It's encouraging to see him remaining steadfast in his faith despite their tragic loss... Much like us! :)


----------



## BRK06

HappyHome said:


> Hello everyone.
> Hope its ok if I come in and join you?
> So lovely to find a strong group of Christian ladies.

Welcome! :wave: We are glad to have you :)


----------



## BRK06

Godsjewel said:


> It's a little long, but it's worth it!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjUbyLPhs04

WOW!!! This was definitely a word for me... Thank you for posting this!!!


----------



## ProfWife

Ladies - those of you who have gone through testing and such for hormones, I have a question.

I had my progesterone tested on 5/18 (7-8 dpo). Today, I got the results - I am at 7.6 NG/ML. The lab ranges say that's technically normal (range is 5.2-18.6), but I've heard that you really need a certain level in order to actually conceive and carry to term.

Any ideas?


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry pro, not sure if that's the case or not.


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Ladies - those of you who have gone through testing and such for hormones, I have a question.
> 
> I had my progesterone tested on 5/18 (7-8 dpo). Today, I got the results - I am at 7.6 NG/ML. The lab ranges say that's technically normal (range is 5.2-18.6), but I've heard that you really need a certain level in order to actually conceive and carry to term.
> 
> Any ideas?

The good thing is you are in the normal range. If you weren't they would probably have you take progesterone supplements if they were concerned about your levels.


----------



## Godsjewel

&#8220;It just makes me so furious to see her having another baby when she doesn&#8217;t take care of the one she has!&#8221; 

&#8220;Why can&#8217;t they understand how hard this stupid infertility is for us? I can&#8217;t believe she told me to just relax! She makes me so mad!&#8221;

&#8220;I feel so angry when somebody asks me why I don&#8217;t have kids that it&#8217;s beginning to scare me.&#8221;

Sound familiar? Frustration is somehow expected. Tears make sense. But anger can be a terrifying emotion to deal with when you&#8217;re fighting infertility. It can also become a very easy place to get stuck. Let&#8217;s step inside the firey furnace with Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego to learn a little more about anger.

The three Hebrew guys were thrown into a furnace because of their unyielding worship of God. Imagine the jaw-dropping moment when the king looked inside and saw four men walking around unhurt, and ordered the men to step out of the flames. But what if they had refused to come out? If the Hebrew boys had stayed in the flames when God stepped out, they would have been annihilated and utterly destroyed. His presence in that furnace that day assured them that they were safe and secure. They were in His care and no weapon formed against them&#8212;not the threats of the king, not the flames of the furnace&#8212;would prosper. The same God they trusted to walk with them through the fire was the same God they trusted to lead them out of the fire. He remains that trustworthy today as you experience the fires of infertility.

So what do you do when the anger wells up inside of you so that you begin to fear the person you are becoming? How do you lay it down and walk out of the furnace? The answer is found in Colossians 3:15: &#8220;Let the peace of Christ rule in your hearts&#8221;. There&#8217;s an amazing little nugget of truth for you here. The original meaning for the word &#8220;rule&#8221; here is awesome, especially for sports fans. It literally means &#8220;to act as an umpire&#8221;. With your permission, the peace of Christ will act as an umpire when anger and calm wage war within you.

Imagine a sporting event with no referees. Athletes have prepared their bodies and their game plans, the spectators are in the stands and the popcorn has been popped. Halfway through the game a controversial play is made and the athletes are at each other&#8217;s throats. What would happen if there were no men in pseudo-fashionable black and white striped shirts to step between these mammoth men and decide who would prevail? The players would get so angry over the play that they would lash out against each other, kicking teammates instead of the ball. End zones would remain vacant. Baskets would hang still. Nets would sit silent. All as capable, well-trained athletes get so caught up in fury that no one notices balls rolling past sidelines and frustrated spectators leaving the stands. There is no one to referee and bring peace to the situation. Anger would cause the game to be void. Just like your heart.

When anger rears its ugly head let the peace of God rule. You&#8217;ll notice that a few moments ago, I said the peace of Christ would rule with your permission. The very first word of that verse is &#8220;let&#8221;. You must let the peace of Christ rule. Jesus Christ is quite the gentleman and He will not force His way into your heart, but oh, the peace that He brings when you invite Him in and allow Him to do His work. Just as an umpire steps between two raging, muscle-bound men on a football field, Christ will step in between anger and calm and send the enemy of your soul to the sidelines. Referees at sporting events bring their yellow flags to halt the action when an offense has been made. Jesus brings with Him peace that passes all understanding. He grants peace that just doesn&#8217;t make sense considering the situation you&#8217;re in. Peace in the midst of infertility or miscarriage. Calm in the time of grief. Comfort inside an empty nursery. Commit your struggle with anger to the same God who walked with Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego through the flames. You&#8217;ll find that you will be the victor in this contest against anger.

Don&#8217;t believe it? Ask Shadrach. He&#8217;ll probably invite you to smell his hair. You won&#8217;t smell smoke. Talk to Abednego. Ask him to show you his scars. You&#8217;ll probably see a quizzical look on his face. He really won&#8217;t know what you&#8217;re talking about. And Meshach? He&#8217;ll probably tell you what it was like to count three others beside himself strolling through fire that day. God walked with them through their furnace. What makes you think He&#8217;ll abandon you in yours?

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZtt21JLeqM


----------



## Jett55

Wow Sarah I just watched that one last night loove it :D I watch Joel every week his messages are usually a big encouragement


----------



## Jett55

*The Promise Growing (Joel Osteen 4/26/13)
*When Victoria was pregnant with our son, Jonathan, the first few months after we found out were very exciting. For Victoria, it was a pretty easy time. But about six months in, she started getting uncomfortable. Her feet started to swell. By the seventh month, her back started hurting, and she couldn&#8217;t sleep very well at night. By the eighth month, she was saying, &quto;God, I want to have this baby right now. I am tired of waiting." But, we know God has an appointed time. Our child was not ready. He was still growing and developing. If God let Victoria have that baby early, he wouldn&#8217;t be as healthy.


In the same way, sometimes we pray, "God, give me this promise right now. God, I&#8217;m uncomfortable. These people aren&#8217;t treating me right. God, business is slow." What we can&#8217;t see is that something in our life is not ready. Maybe it&#8217;s another person that&#8217;s going to be involved, and God is still working on them. Maybe it&#8217;s another situation that&#8217;s going to be a part of your destiny, and it&#8217;s not in place yet. Or, maybe God is doing a work in you, developing your character, growing you stronger in that process.


It&#8217;s interesting that in scripture it says, "God didn&#8217;t take the children of Israel the shortest route to the Promised Land because He knew they were not prepared for war." God could see the big picture. He knew if He took them the shortest way, their enemies would be too powerful, and they would be defeated. So on purpose, God took them a longer route to protect and strengthen them so that they could fulfill their destiny.


Remember, if something is not happening on your timetable, God knows what He is doing. He has your best interest at heart. You wouldn&#8217;t be having that delay unless God had a very good reason for it. While you&#8217;re waiting, don&#8217;t make the mistake of trying to figure everything out. Instead, turn it over to God. Say like David, "God, my times are in Your hands.&#8221;" Trust that promise is still growing, and at the appointed time, you will see it fulfilled.


_"&#8230;Imitate those who through faith and patience inherit the promises."_ (Hebrews 6:12, NKJV)


----------



## Godsjewel

Jacob loved Rachel far more than Leah, but that was not compensation enough for Rachel as she watched her sister give birth to baby after baby while she remained barren. She became so jealous of her sister, she decided to take a page out of their ancestor Sarah's history book. 

When she had lost all hope of bearing children herself, she threw her husband into the arms of her maid so they together could have children for her. "So she gave him to her servant Bilhah as a wife. Jacob slept with her, and she became pregnant and bore him a son. Then Rachel said, 'God has vindicated me; He has listened to my pleas and given me a son.' Because of this she named him Dan." (Genesis 30:4-6) Rachel may have felt vindicated, but the longing in her heart to bear a child herself never went away. 

I have known women who lived daily with that same grief. I can imagine that every time her sister or one of the maids gave birth to another child for the man she loved, Rachel hit another downward cycle toward despair. She no doubt had days when she couldn't get out of bed because the feelings of hopelessness consumed her. 

That's why I love the words in Genesis 30:20-23: "Then God remembered Rachel; He listened to her and opened her womb. She became pregnant and gave birth to a son and said, 'God has taken away my disgrace.'" I love that. After many years of begging God and feeling as if her prayers were falling on deaf ears, God remembered her. 

Sometimes the answer is no when we pray, but there is nothing wrong with continuing to ask God for what we want until the door is finally shut tight. After years of pleading, God remembered Rachel.

Lord, I thank you for remembering us. Help us to hang onto hope when the answers to our prayers are silence or "Not yet." In you, there is hope. Remember us, Lord!


----------



## MummyWant2be

[-o&lt;[-o&lt; remember US mighty God, remember us.

Thank you Sarah.:hugs:


----------



## uwa_amanda

Sarah, I love that pic in your avatar. :thumbup:


----------



## Jett55

This morning in bible study my pastor brought up how he would pray Lord put this marriage back together right now & God told him if I put it back together right now they would kill each other. There are other things that play a big part even a change of heart. I thought to myself sometimes I pray Lord give,me this right now or why isn't it happening yet but maybe there is something that I don't see that God is preparing that isn't quite ready yet. It doesn't mean it's not going to happen it just isn't time yet. When we finally get ahold that God does everything in his timing instead of praying right now Lord we start to pray that his will be done & know it'll work out in his timing  

have a blessed day!


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> Sarah, I love that pic in your avatar. :thumbup:

Taylor took it :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

Jett55 said:


> This morning in bible study my pastor brought up how he would pray Lord put this marriage back together right now & God told him if I put it back together right now they would kill each other. There are other things that play a big part even a change of heart. I thought to myself sometimes I pray Lord give,me this right now or why isn't it happening yet but maybe there is something that I don't see that God is preparing that isn't quite ready yet. It doesn't mean it's not going to happen it just isn't time yet. When we finally get ahold that God does everything in his timing instead of praying right now Lord we start to pray that his will be done & know it'll work out in his timing
> 
> have a blessed day!

That is absolutely right! God has His reasons for keeping us in this waiting time and it's not because He doesn't want us to have our hearts desire, it's that He wants us to have it in the right time, His time.

Good word sis, thanks for sharing!


----------



## uwa_amanda

Godsjewel said:


> uwa_amanda said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, I love that pic in your avatar. :thumbup:
> 
> Taylor took it :thumbup:Click to expand...

She did a great job with that pic. Tell her I think it's beautiful. :)


----------



## Heather11

Hello ladies!! I wanted to share my good news with you all as you have all been so supportive during this journey! I had my first :bfp: confirmed today with my beta test!!! My HCG level was 95 (they wanted over 50) :happydance: My progesterone was a little low so I have to up my progesterone injection from 1 cc to 1.5 cc. I have my levels drawn again on Saturday!! So I am really excited and am praying that things can continue to get better!!! :flower:


----------



## MrsLemon

Just something i had to share. Ive just started a new job as a preschool teacher. I have confided in a colleague about TTC. Last week after AF arrived, I was feeling quite upset. she took out a plant pot with some earth into it, she then pulled out mustard seed and planted it. she then took my hand and prayed for me as I held the pot. 

Mathew 17:20 (NIV)
if you have faith as small as a mustard seed, you can say to this mountain, 'Move from here to there,' and it will move. Nothing will be impossible for you."

Its really encouraged me for this cycle and i thought i would share it with you <3

may gods blessing be with you :)


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats heather! May God bless you and your miracle!

Glad to hear your spirits are lifted lemon!


----------



## Godsjewel

Woohoo :happydance: Congrats Heather!!!! I'm so excited for you and can't wait to hear the updates :thumbup:

Praying for a H&H pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

MrsLemon said:


> Just something i had to share. Ive just started a new job as a preschool teacher. I have confided in a colleague about TTC. Last week after AF arrived, I was feeling quite upset. she took out a plant pot with some earth into it, she then pulled out mustard seed and planted it. she then took my hand and prayed for me as I held the pot.
> 
> Mathew 17:20 (NIV)
> if you have faith as small as a mustard seed, you can say to this mountain, 'Move from here to there,' and it will move. Nothing will be impossible for you."
> 
> Its really encouraged me for this cycle and i thought i would share it with you <3
> 
> may gods blessing be with you :)

Praise God that someone was there to lift your spirits. Praying and believing for good things to happen :flower:


----------



## ProfWife

Heather! Congratulations!!!

AFM, Pink/Brownish started today. I was not expecting AF until Saturday. Means my LP was only 12 days long...

Just when I thought my body was stating to level off...


----------



## Heather11

No Doubt said:


> Congrats heather! May God bless you and your miracle!
> 
> Glad to hear your spirits are lifted lemon!




Godsjewel said:


> Woohoo :happydance: Congrats Heather!!!! I'm so excited for you and can't wait to hear the updates :thumbup:
> 
> Praying for a H&H pregnancy :hugs:

Thank you so much!!!! It means a lot!! :flower:


----------



## BRK06

Heather11 said:


> Hello ladies!! I wanted to share my good news with you all as you have all been so supportive during this journey! I had my first :bfp: confirmed today with my beta test!!! My HCG level was 95 (they wanted over 50) :happydance: My progesterone was a little low so I have to up my progesterone injection from 1 cc to 1.5 cc. I have my levels drawn again on Saturday!! So I am really excited and am praying that things can continue to get better!!! :flower:

Thank you Lord!!! :happydance: I'm so happy for you! I'll continue to keep you in prayer!! :hugs:


----------



## Jett55

Congrats Heather I was slightly discouraged about TTC tonight but reading about your bfp def lifted my spirits. God is awesome :)


----------



## RainbowBaby13

what a wonderful thread! TTC #1 and would love to be apart of this thread:)

babydust to you all and hopefully we get our :bfp: soon

:flower:


----------



## BRK06

RainbowBaby13 said:


> what a wonderful thread! TTC #1 and would love to be apart of this thread:)
> 
> babydust to you all and hopefully we get our :bfp: soon
> 
> :flower:

Welcome!!! Of course you can join us! I pray you are encouraged and uplifted here :)


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Thank you so much!:)


----------



## HappyHome

Hi all, 
You have probably all heard this song but its my favourite at the moment
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=j7Uj_B0KNgU
Oceans will part.

I'm going to a baptism Sunday, I met the lady and her daughter at Bible study group so it will be interesting. 
My vicar still hasn't got back to me about my Baptism yet, hope he does soon.
Going to Toddler Praise this afternoon, a different vicar runs it I didnt know if I should mention the baptism to her? 
Anyone involved in more than one church? Does it matter?


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome rainbow!


----------



## Godsjewel

RainbowBaby13 said:


> what a wonderful thread! TTC #1 and would love to be apart of this thread:)
> 
> babydust to you all and hopefully we get our :bfp: soon
> 
> :flower:

Hi RainbowBaby! My name is Sarah and I'm glad you joined us :hugs:

God is good and I believe He has good things in store for each of us. While we wait for the good things He has, this is a great place for fellowship and encouragement.


----------



## Godsjewel

HappyHome said:


> Hi all,
> You have probably all heard this song but its my favourite at the moment
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=j7Uj_B0KNgU
> Oceans will part.
> 
> I'm going to a baptism Sunday, I met the lady and her daughter at Bible study group so it will be interesting.
> My vicar still hasn't got back to me about my Baptism yet, hope he does soon.
> Going to Toddler Praise this afternoon, a different vicar runs it I didnt know if I should mention the baptism to her?
> Anyone involved in more than one church? Does it matter?

Hi HappyHome!

I love Hillsong, what a great song...thanks for sharing.

I'm sorry, but I don't know what a vicar is.

You attend multiple churches? If so, is there a particular reason?


----------



## Godsjewel

Do not be afraid, Daniel, for from the first day that you set your heart on understanding this and on humbling yourself before your God, your words were heard, and I have come in response to your words. But the prince of the kingdom of Persia was withstanding me for twenty-one days...
Daniel 10:12-13

Scripture tells us amazing things about an amazing man named Daniel. He served God faithfully when it was easy, and he served Him faithfully when it was not. He and his friends stood out from their peers as being brilliant, exceptional servants and were placed in positions of honor and authority. It should have been a piece of cake for Daniel to get a prayer through to Heaven, right? After all, he stood as a shining example of what God expected from His people. He should have had a microwave prayer life. Say a prayer, wait a few seconds, and presto! Theres your answered prayer right in front of you. Right?

Wrong!

Daniel 10 reveals a terrifying event in Daniels life. God pulled back the curtains of Heaven and revealed a vision to Daniel that no one else was permitted to see. The men who were with him were overcome with such fear that they ran away and hid--and they didnt even see the vision. Daniel did not eat for three weeks while he sought God for answers. Prayer after prayer was offered, yet no answer came. He must have sought God with such fervency, yet the Heavens remained silent. Did God really hear his prayers?

21 days after the vision, Daniel had a visitor. An angel appeared to Daniel to encourage him. He told him that from the very first day Daniel uttered the first prayer about the vision, his words were heard. God had not been ignoring him. Rather, He had heard every word that Daniel offered. He saw every frustration. Counted every tear. The angel announced that he had come in response to those prayers and those tears that Daniel cried in humility and dedication, determined to pray until Heaven moved. The angel told Daniel of a war in the heavenly realm where battle was going on on his behalf, and that the warriors of God had prevailed. 

Daniel kept praying. 

Heavenly warriors kept fighting on Daniels behalf.

Victory was won.

Daniel was persistent in his prayer. He prayed the entire 21 days. What if Daniel stopped praying on day 20? What if he stopped praying on day 14 or day 3? What if Daniel let what he could see with his eyes determine what he believed in his heart? Would the outcome have been the same? I think not.

Dont give up the battle you wage against infertility. Who knows the victory God will bring into your life if youll just stay in the fight? This may or may not mean that you should keep trying to conceive and push aside other options. What it does mean is, stay in the battle! Pray and seek God even on the days you cant hear His voice telling you what to do. Dont give up on His plan for your family. He may bring victory to you by blessing your womb with a baby. He may bring victory to you through the breath-taking miracle of adoption. Victory may be ushered into your heart on the wings of peace. He never runs out of options. He never runs out of ideas. Perhaps battle is being waged in the Heavenlies on your behalf right now.

However, the victory comes, just dont stop. Dont stop being faithful. Dont stop trusting. Dont stop praying. Dont stop asking God to bring children into your life. 

Maybe, just maybe, today is your day 21. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## MummyWant2be

:happydance::happydance: Praise God! congrats Heather..keep us updated:hugs:


----------



## Heather11

MummyWant2be said:


> :happydance::happydance: Praise God! congrats Heather..keep us updated:hugs:

Thank you so much!!! :flower:


----------



## Jett55

Hello ladies hope everyone is doing good. Last night I went to a church service with the f.i.a(faith in action) team & The evangelist spoke on not blaming God. It really hit home with me. There's been times TTC & not TTC that I have blamed him or asked him why? & it just stuck soo much it's not His fault He wants good things for us. It could be us hindering or something else it is never Gods will for us to suffer. It was a great message. But on top of that I got to see some people healed & prophesied over which is always an encouragement to my faith. I'm soo excited about what God is doing & what He's going to do. It's truly amazing :D


----------



## Godsjewel

Jett55 said:


> Hello ladies hope everyone is doing good. Last night I went to a church service with the f.i.a(faith in action) team & The evangelist spoke on not blaming God. It really hit home with me. There's been times TTC & not TTC that I have blamed him or asked him why? & it just stuck soo much it's not His fault He wants good things for us. It could be us hindering or something else it is never Gods will for us to suffer. It was a great message. But on top of that I got to see some people healed & prophesied over which is always an encouragement to my faith. I'm soo excited about what God is doing & what He's going to do. It's truly amazing :D

Awesome! Thanks for the update on the faith in action team.

That's what I have been struggling with lately, the "why's"....why did I miscarry? Why did I get pregnant at all if it wasn't going to go full term? Why do I have to wait so long? And so on and so on.

I know I won't ever understand, but I trust God and His plans for my family....so I will keep the faith and move forward :thumbup:


----------



## Jett55

Aww Sarah I know God's got great things in store for you & the fact you're remaining strong with God through all of this is truly amazing. We all have our doubts sometimes & question God but He never loves us less because of it. Even when we're unfaithful He remains faithful. He never gives up on us! Thank you Jesus! :D

You're definitely in my prayers along with all the other wonderful ladies on this forum  :hugs:


----------



## uwa_amanda

I have been struggling lately with "What now?" I wouldn't necessarily call it struggling per say, just more like in a mental quandary. It's all in God's hands I know that with all certainty. I just don't have trying for a baby to occupy my thoughts and calendar anymore. :haha: This is the first month that we haven't been watching the calendar and it feels kind of strange. I guess after six years LTTTC and a one year NTNP/TTC it would become a habit.

What are y'all doing for Memorial Day? We are going to do some grilling out and hanging around the house. I am taking off Tuesday too so I can have a four day weekend. :happydance::happydance:

Before I met my husband, Memorial Day was really just another day. I didn't know anyone personally who paid the ultimate price in the service. Now that my husband and I have been together for nearly 11 years, I have a completely different understanding for Memorial Day. My husband was deployed in 2005 to Iraq and some of his friends and acquaintances paid the ultimate price. We were at a hotel in the town he was MOB'd from changing over a lot of his paperwork before he went back. We turned on the TV and there were pictures of two men from his unit that had been killed that previous day. That was a very sad time. I am very blessed to say that my husband made it back safely (aside from his own IED incident that ended up disabling him).


----------



## No Doubt

Amanda ttc certainly does become a habit. I remember when we decided to take a break from it and just enjoy each other it took me about 3 months to really let go of it. Not that I wanted to keep up with everything, but it was hard to stop as it was all I really focused on for so long. I started making other plans to try and occupy time and take my mind away from it all and eventually I got there.

We aren't doing anything for memorial other than grilling and hanging around the house ourselves.

I think you develop a different perspective on memorial day when you know someone or see what really happens to our soldiers. I grew up in a military town and a good bit of my family is military. They've all been blessed to return home safely the ones that have been deployed at one point or another. Thank your husband for his service and his sacrifice please.


----------



## xxx_faithful

HappyHome said:


> Hi all,
> You have probably all heard this song but its my favourite at the moment
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=j7Uj_B0KNgU
> Oceans will part.
> 
> I'm going to a baptism Sunday, I met the lady and her daughter at Bible study group so it will be interesting.
> My vicar still hasn't got back to me about my Baptism yet, hope he does soon.
> Going to Toddler Praise this afternoon, a different vicar runs it I didnt know if I should mention the baptism to her?
> Anyone involved in more than one church? Does it matter?


Hi HappyHome, 

In what context are you referring to being involved in more then one church? I feel it's important to be open minded and to have knowledge on various aspects regarding God + church, however i believe one should be dedicated and give whole heartedly to one church at one given time. In order to create solid fellowship and a solid foundation within ones denomination. Sure it's fine to visit alternate churches but to attend more then one, perhaps i would ask why and the reasons for this.

XXX


----------



## xxx_faithful

uwa_amanda said:


> I have been struggling lately with "What now?" I wouldn't necessarily call it struggling per say, just more like in a mental quandary. It's all in God's hands I know that with all certainty. I just don't have trying for a baby to occupy my thoughts and calendar anymore. :haha: This is the first month that we haven't been watching the calendar and it feels kind of strange. I guess after six years LTTTC and a one year NTNP/TTC it would become a habit.
> 
> What are y'all doing for Memorial Day? We are going to do some grilling out and hanging around the house. I am taking off Tuesday too so I can have a four day weekend. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Before I met my husband, Memorial Day was really just another day. I didn't know anyone personally who paid the ultimate price in the service. Now that my husband and I have been together for nearly 11 years, I have a completely different understanding for Memorial Day. My husband was deployed in 2005 to Iraq and some of his friends and acquaintances paid the ultimate price. We were at a hotel in the town he was MOB'd from changing over a lot of his paperwork before he went back. We turned on the TV and there were pictures of two men from his unit that had been killed that previous day. That was a very sad time. I am very blessed to say that my husband made it back safely (aside from his own IED incident that ended up disabling him).


Hi uwa_amanda,

First of all congrats for being together for 11 yrs! what an achievement in itself.
I am so glad you aren't counting down the calendar anymore and trying for a bub isn't consuming you right in this point in time. What a relief in pressure you must be feeling as i too can relate(not that long ago) to the strange-ness of not counting down anymore.

Wow your story is incredible, your husband and yourself are a power couple! both physically and emotionally. 

x


----------



## xxx_faithful

God hears your silent PRAYERS.. perhaps the prayers that matter the most. Often we can be all about praying out a loud that we miss the inner quietness, that real CONNECTION God wants from us. Yes he wants us to be DILIGENTLY praying from our hearts through our lips, but never underestimate the praying thats happens from within.

Although praying can come easy for some, it doesn't always for others. It's important to find whatever STRENGTH God has given you to draw close to him, and use that to be your strength right now. Whatever your strength is, explore it, use it to be your STAFF. Let God bring about a new strength in your life that will be your staff; protect against enemies, to discipline, to guide, and to rescue. 

The same staff in the bible that was used to DECLARE miracles, transform and declare life. Is now his spirit within us, he represents the staff and the ability to move mountains with the use of it. 

Children are apart of his inheritance for us, we must declare what is ours in the world. It is his pleasure to bless us with family.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Hey ladies! just wanted to encourage everyone that is ttc to stay strong and to keep trying!:flower: i will continue to keep you all my prayers , praying for our :bfp: and i ask that you guys keep me in your prayers as well.

God bless:flower:


----------



## Jett55

Thanks Rainbowbaby def will keep you in my prayers :) btw I love your ticker elephants are my favorite :D


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Jett55 said:


> Thanks Rainbowbaby def will keep you in my prayers :) btw I love your ticker elephants are my favorite :D

youre welcome! and thank you so so much for keeping me in your prayers and for the compliment of my ticker<3


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations Heather! Happy and healthy 9 months to you.


----------



## HappyHome

Hope you are all well. 
O time for me and OH is working away.



xxx_faithful said:


> HappyHome said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> You have probably all heard this song but its my favourite at the moment
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=j7Uj_B0KNgU
> Oceans will part.
> 
> I'm going to a baptism Sunday, I met the lady and her daughter at Bible study group so it will be interesting.
> My vicar still hasn't got back to me about my Baptism yet, hope he does soon.
> Going to Toddler Praise this afternoon, a different vicar runs it I didnt know if I should mention the baptism to her?
> Anyone involved in more than one church? Does it matter?
> 
> 
> Hi HappyHome,
> 
> In what context are you referring to being involved in more then one church? I feel it's important to be open minded and to have knowledge on various aspects regarding God + church, however i believe one should be dedicated and give whole heartedly to one church at one given time. In order to create solid fellowship and a solid foundation within ones denomination. Sure it's fine to visit alternate churches but to attend more then one, perhaps i would ask why and the reasons for this.
> 
> XXXClick to expand...




Godsjewel said:


> HappyHome said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> You have probably all heard this song but its my favourite at the moment
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=j7Uj_B0KNgU
> Oceans will part.
> 
> I'm going to a baptism Sunday, I met the lady and her daughter at Bible study group so it will be interesting.
> My vicar still hasn't got back to me about my Baptism yet, hope he does soon.
> Going to Toddler Praise this afternoon, a different vicar runs it I didnt know if I should mention the baptism to her?
> Anyone involved in more than one church? Does it matter?
> 
> Hi HappyHome!
> 
> I love Hillsong, what a great song...thanks for sharing.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't know what a vicar is.
> 
> You attend multiple churches? If so, is there a particular reason?Click to expand...


A vicar is a pastor/priest 
We attend a village church where we used to live, its where our three girls were baptised and where we had our wedding dedication service. My eldest is involved in the J-team (activities leaders) and we enjoy being part of the community there. 
The other church we haven't been to a service yet, its in the same town we live in. They do an all age family worship sunday evenings. I go to a toddler praise group on a friday and have got on really well with the vicar and the other families. I feel that as its where I live I should be supporting that church.

My vicar was at the Baptism on Sunday said he would be contacting me regarding my Baptism. It was a lovely service of a Mum and her baby, I had not been to an adult baptism before. Its funny but the service really seemed to relate to us and TTC, about the growth and love in a family, how we nurture a seed. 


Just ordered myself a new bible, I had been using my Nan's for the study group and so thought it was time I brought my own. I'm doing my best to return anything I had borrowed.
 



Attached Files:







51JlS56NDjL._.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi all, how are we all doing this week? Fill us all in on how your going emotionally xx


----------



## Godsjewel

xxx_faithful said:


> Hi all, how are we all doing this week? Fill us all in on how your going emotionally xx

Hi my dear :flower:

I'm struggling a little bit...I keep thinking about where I would be at in my pregnancy. I would be 13 weeks and would probably have passed the nausea and not so fun stuff and would have let the rest of the world know we were pregnant.

I just get a little sad at times :cry:

I feel like if I'm blessed with another pregnancy, I won't be able to live in complete joy with the fear of how it's going to turn out. Will I only be able to relax once I have a baby in my arms?

This miscarriage really threw me for a loop. I never thought this would happen. I thought my trust and faith in God during my years of ttc was going to be enough to bring a healthy baby into my life. 

I really pray that no one else has to go through this journey in their life. It's hard because there is nothing you could do to stop if from happening. You go from having one of the best days of your life hearing you're pregnant to being devastated months later finding out your child is gone.

I'm tired, tired of thinking of what could have been, tired of wondering if this is ever going to work for me, tired of going to the fertility docs and all the injections and ultrasounds....just tired.


----------



## Godsjewel

Today we will look at the life of Elizabeth, the mother of John the Baptist. Motherhood did not come easily for her, just as it has not for any of us. Her life was a beautiful example of trusting God and being faithful both before and after her prayer was answered in the form of a child.

Perhaps one of the most amazing things we are told about Elizabeth is found in Luke 1:6. This verse describes Elizabeth and her husband, Zacharias, as righteous in the sight of God, walking blamelessly in all the commandments and requirement of the Lord. Remember that this is not simply the opinion of a family member or close friend. This is the infallible Word of God describing them as righteous and blameless! Can you imagine? They really must have been quite a couple. They really must have been confused as to why they couldnt have a baby.

Another snippet that Scripture gives us to tell us about Elizabeth is that she was old. She had already sailed past her childbearing days, and probably felt that the only babes she would ever hold on her knee would be her nieces and nephews. However, when God shows up on the scene, things change.

An angel appeared to Zacharias and told him Elizabeth would have a child. Not just any child, mind you, but the forerunner of the Messiah. What an incredible display of Gods perfect timing. God knew just when Elizabeth needed to conceive her child in order for him to prepare the way for the earthly ministry of Jesus! She had quite the job to do as a mother. God knew just when to place a child under her care. Elizabeth was not forgotten by God. Not at all! She was a part of His divine plan--even in her waiting. That should speak volumes to you.

Jump ahead a few months to Elizabeth and Marys mini family reunion. By now, Elizabeth has conceived just as the angel of the Lord said she would, and is six months pregnant. Mary has conceived the Son of God in her womb, and travels to visit with her aunt. Can you imagine the looks on these womens faces when they shared their stories? Two women carrying babies who (in the natural realm) could not have been conceived. One conceived in a virgin womb, and one conceived in an ancient, barren womb. I can just imagine them telling each other in tandem, The angel said Nothing will be impossible with God! From the day of Johns conception, Elizabeth lived every day of her life as a manifestation of the impossibilities of God being made possible.

Elizabeth soon gave birth to John. When she did, everyone around her witnessed the wonders God had shown her in giving her a son in her old age. Do you think she kept quiet about Gods goodness? No. Scripture tells us Her neighbors and her relatives heard that the Lord had displayed His great mercy toward her; and they were rejoicing with her. (Luke 1:58) Apparently, Elizabeth had no problem sharing what God had done through her inability to conceive, then her being blessed with a pregnancy and healthy child. Why not commit to doing the same should God bless you with a baby?

A final thought about Elizabeth. When John was eight days old, a controversy arose about his name. Until this time, he had not been formally given a name, as was the custom of the day. Those around Elizabeth and Zacharias wanted to name the child after his father. It was Elizabeth who stepped forward and said no. She knew that God had a special plan for this childs life, and had already given instructions as to his name. She stood firm in her commitment to please God and follow His plan. She didnt stop loving and serving Him after she received the gift she had asked Him for. It didnt matter that others around her didnt understand her devotion to her unseen God. She was faithful before being blessed with a child. She remained faithful after his birth. 

Learn from Elizabeth. Be faithful to God before your answer is made manifest. Remain faithful when those around you dont understand. Listen to God when He whispers to your heart, For nothing will be impossible with God.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## uwa_amanda

Godsjewel said:


> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, how are we all doing this week? Fill us all in on how your going emotionally xx
> 
> Hi my dear :flower:
> 
> I'm struggling a little bit...I keep thinking about where I would be at in my pregnancy. I would be 13 weeks and would probably have passed the nausea and not so fun stuff and would have let the rest of the world know we were pregnant.
> 
> I just get a little sad at times :cry:
> 
> I feel like if I'm blessed with another pregnancy, I won't be able to live in complete joy with the fear of how it's going to turn out. Will I only be able to relax once I have a baby in my arms?
> 
> This miscarriage really threw me for a loop. I never thought this would happen. I thought my trust and faith in God during my years of ttc was going to be enough to bring a healthy baby into my life.
> 
> I really pray that no one else has to go through this journey in their life. It's hard because there is nothing you could do to stop if from happening. You go from having one of the best days of your life hearing you're pregnant to being devastated months later finding out your child is gone.
> 
> I'm tired, tired of thinking of what could have been, tired of wondering if this is ever going to work for me, tired of going to the fertility docs and all the injections and ultrasounds....just tired.Click to expand...

I'm praying for you sis. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Heather11

HisGrace said:


> Congratulations Heather! Happy and healthy 9 months to you.

Thank you!


----------



## VGibs

Godsjewel said:


> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, how are we all doing this week? Fill us all in on how your going emotionally xx
> 
> Hi my dear :flower:
> 
> I'm struggling a little bit...I keep thinking about where I would be at in my pregnancy. I would be 13 weeks and would probably have passed the nausea and not so fun stuff and would have let the rest of the world know we were pregnant.
> 
> I just get a little sad at times :cry:
> 
> I feel like if I'm blessed with another pregnancy, I won't be able to live in complete joy with the fear of how it's going to turn out. Will I only be able to relax once I have a baby in my arms?
> 
> This miscarriage really threw me for a loop. I never thought this would happen. I thought my trust and faith in God during my years of ttc was going to be enough to bring a healthy baby into my life.
> 
> I really pray that no one else has to go through this journey in their life. It's hard because there is nothing you could do to stop if from happening. You go from having one of the best days of your life hearing you're pregnant to being devastated months later finding out your child is gone.
> 
> I'm tired, tired of thinking of what could have been, tired of wondering if this is ever going to work for me, tired of going to the fertility docs and all the injections and ultrasounds....just tired.Click to expand...



Your despair is so normal and completely justified. Sadly, TTCAL is so much harder and so much scarier. And nothing anyone says or does can calm your fears or heal your worry. But you are not alone. Being a miscarriage and stillbirth Mom, I never feel safe while pregnant. Its a very lonely and time consuming feeling. I have seen God work miracles in others lives, for instance. My friend G who is now pregnant with twin girls after trying for 13 years, having 4 miscarriages, and 3 IVF rounds. She never gave up hope. I pray you find the strength to endure.


----------



## No Doubt

Just listening to the radio and the song "let go and let God have His way" came on. Afterwards the pastor came on and gave a brief description of what the song means. He said it means just what it says. He said whatever it is that you fo going through to let go and let God. All you can do is what you can do and you trust God to do what you can't do. He said you can't trace Gods hand but you can trust his heart, you may not know what God is up to, but trust God that He is working it out.

It was then said if you're gonna worry don't pray, but if you're gonna pray don't worry. Once you give it to God, leave it there and let God take care of if. I hope this encourages someone today.


----------



## Godsjewel

Janas Story

A Hummingbird Caught in a Web

Jana and her husband, Bryan, fully understand what it is like to desire a child so strongly. They struggled with infertility for many years, followed by the devastating losses of three babies. However, through these trials, they have come to know God and trust Him in ways they never could have otherwise. They are now the very grateful parents of a beautiful 13 year old girl. Jana shares part of her story with us today.

I have a wonderful family with two sisters I adore. They stood by me through the many years of trying to have a baby, and also through the losses of our three children. While we were grieving the loss of our first child, my sister, Rhonda, told me how God ministered to her. 

It was time for spring cleaning. Rhonda went out under her carport and as she looked up she saw a hummingbird caught in the mechanisms of the garage door. The terrified little bird couldnt figure its way out of the garage. Being the animal lover she is, she stopped her work and began trying to find a way to help the bird find her freedom again. She kept saying aloud, Just fly down a little and you can get out! As she tried to coax the little bird out, she looked up and noticed a thick, strong spider web hanging from the ceiling. The exhausted, confused bird flew into the web and got tangled up.

Rhonda walked underneath the struggling bird and held her hand up. Ill catch you! Ill catch you, little hummingbird. Just stop struggling. Ill catch you! She knew if anybody in her neighborhood drove by and saw her talking to herself this way in her garage, theyd have her committed for sure. She took her broom and lifted it up to the tangled web that had become the little birds captor, and gently touched the bird. This was just enough to nudge the bird free from the tangles of the web. She finally stopped struggling and fell into Rhondas hand. As the bird landed in Rhondas hand, God revealed to her the answer she had been seeking to a problem she and her family were facing. Stop struggling, Rhonda! Ill catch you!

Rhonda knew we were hurting so from the loss of our son. We continued to try to conceive again, only to lose another child, and then another. We were so confused and hurting, and didnt know which way to turn. When Rhonda shared this story with me, it was like a light went off in my head. I prayed, God, I am that hummingbird! I was doing everything that I could do. We were going to doctors and taking their advice, but we were trying to do things our way. We had to do things Gods way and let Him catch us in His hands. 

In our struggle and weakness, we got tangled in a web of despair and frustration. Until we stopped struggling, and we laid our desires in Gods hands we got more and more tangled in our web. We finally said to Him God, we want whatever You have for us. If Your plan includes no children, please give us the strength to walk that road. It was without a doubt, the hardest prayer I had ever prayed. But I meant what I prayed. If I never have a child, I will worship You. I will serve You. I will do Your will, whatever that will is.

When we stopped that struggle and we fell into His hands, I think thats when God said, Okay. Shes ready. Shes in complete trust. Thats when I learned what complete trust is all about.


----------



## ProfWife

The hummingbird example is exactly where I am right now. I'm having any hard time today between seeking medical treatment and just letting God do what He will. I keep wanting to just say "whatever. I'm just going to BD with hubs and whatever happens, happens" but there's this strong tug towards "everything you're showing right now indicates a medical problem. Shouldn't you consult a doctor regarding medical problems?" 

I'm so confused I'm in tears right now because I just flat out don't know what to do anymore. Are we supposed to get treatment and seek a doctor's care or should we just do nothing and assume that if we don't get pregnant God put the desire there to never be fulfilled?

Hurting badly today...


----------



## No Doubt

ProfWife said:


> The hummingbird example is exactly where I am right now. I'm having any hard time today between seeking medical treatment and just letting God do what He will. I keep wanting to just say "whatever. I'm just going to BD with hubs and whatever happens, happens" but there's this strong tug towards "everything you're showing right now indicates a medical problem. Shouldn't you consult a doctor regarding medical problems?"
> 
> I'm so confused I'm in tears right now because I just flat out don't know what to do anymore. Are we supposed to get treatment and seek a doctor's care or should we just do nothing and assume that if we don't get pregnant God put the desire there to never be fulfilled?
> 
> Hurting badly today...

Pro when reading this all I could think was be still. Sometimes when you don't know what to do, just dont do anything. I think we always try so hard to wrap our brains around something thinking "there just has to be" when really there isn't. It may seem like something just has to be an issue, when really there's not. It may just take time. I felt the same way when ttc, like there just had to be something wrong, like my pcos had to be getting in the way, or my weight was still a factor even though I'd lost a considerable amount, or hubbs low sperm count was the reason, even though "it only takes one". So we tried so much, spent so much, cried so much, pondered so much. Eventually I just didn't know what to di anymore, so I did nothing. I loved my husband and whenever the mood struck we enjoyed each other. Its easy to feel like tour being pulled in the direction of we have to do something when things don't happen according to the how they normally do let nature tell it. But you have to remember that you are not a child if nature. You are a child if God, and when you signed up for that you decided to trust God in everything. So if you don't know what to do, trust God and do nothing. He'll do whatever it is that needs to be done. You don't know what to do, but He does.


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> Pro when reading this all I could think was be still. Sometimes when you don't know what to do, just dont do anything. I think we always try so hard to wrap our brains around something thinking "there just has to be" when really there isn't. It may seem like something just has to be an issue, when really there's not. It may just take time. I felt the same way when ttc, like there just had to be something wrong, like my pcos had to be getting in the way, or my weight was still a factor even though I'd lost a considerable amount, or hubbs low sperm count was the reason, even though "it only takes one". So we tried so much, spent so much, cried so much, pondered so much. Eventually I just didn't know what to di anymore, so I did nothing. I loved my husband and whenever the mood struck we enjoyed each other. Its easy to feel like tour being pulled in the direction of we have to do something when things don't happen according to the how they normally do let nature tell it. But you have to remember that you are not a child if nature. You are a child if God, and when you signed up for that you decided to trust God in everything. So if you don't know what to do, trust God and do nothing. He'll do whatever it is that needs to be done. You don't know what to do, but He does.

I couldn't of said it better :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> The hummingbird example is exactly where I am right now. I'm having any hard time today between seeking medical treatment and just letting God do what He will. I keep wanting to just say "whatever. I'm just going to BD with hubs and whatever happens, happens" but there's this strong tug towards "everything you're showing right now indicates a medical problem. Shouldn't you consult a doctor regarding medical problems?"
> 
> I'm so confused I'm in tears right now because I just flat out don't know what to do anymore. Are we supposed to get treatment and seek a doctor's care or should we just do nothing and assume that if we don't get pregnant God put the desire there to never be fulfilled?
> 
> Hurting badly today...

I was at that point last September on my birthday, I cried out to God and didn't know what to do anymore. I told myself that was it and I wasn't going to pursue medical help or try any longer, if it was meant to be, God would have to intervene. 

Two months later we got my husbands benefit package stating the coverage of IVF treatment. We prayed and felt peace about moving forward with the it. For a couple of years the doctors would recommend IVF, but at that time I would always tell them, "No thanks, we could buy a car with as much as that costs" or "I would have to win the lottery to be able to afford that". I believe with all my heart that it was a gift from God.

Give it all to God, tell him how you are feeling and then sit still and let Him minister to you.

Praying for you hun :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks ladies. My whole life I've always felt like if there was an obstacle it was something God wanted me to overcome through Him. This...I just can't explain. I don't know why it was so easy to just pray and trust when my father was in a coma after his heart failed...or during his cancer...or during my mom's cancer. But at those points the doctors were doing something...or were at least monitoring something. Here...I'm stuck. I feel like no one listens (doc won't even give me my images from an ultrasound earlier this year). 

If I'm fine...I want the doctor to tell me WHY I'm fine. I'm okay with it taking time, but I want to know that clinically I'm actually okay. It seems that rather than that happening I'm confronted with some new issue that they claim they told me on the phone but never actually told me. If there is really nothing to fix...I want someone to clear me. I'd rather that than actually have something wrong with me. 

The other thing is that what if God does want to use something or someone and I'm so busy being stubborn about doing nothing else that somehow I miss it. I guess that's always been a huge fear of mine. I know God doesn't have a "plan b"... So can I get in the way of his plan A? 

Normally I'm only like this when I'm on AF. I don't know what is going on with me this week. I'm at school still...really can't afford to be a sobby mess here. Only one person even knows I'm TTC here...


----------



## No Doubt

Pro, you can't mess up God's plan. God knows the plans He has for you. But you can get in your own way. You can over think something to the point where you begin to torture yourself. I know I've been there. Last year, right around this time actually I had the hugest breakdown of my life. Like you I cried out to God, but I cried out in anger. I told him seeing how He wasn't going to bless me with a child, then take away my yearning for one. It's amazing what God will do!

I never wanted children. I never wanted to get married. I was happy living my life the way it was, which really wasn't that great. But somewhere along the line things changed. I became ok with marriage. Then almost a year into my marriage after trying to push my husband away thinking he would do like every other man in my life and leave or hurt me, I realized he wasn't going anywhere and I became ok with having children.

You see God always knew that I would be a wife and mother, even when I didn't. And I was getting in my own way. The fact that I wanted kids after all of that only told me that God placed that yearning in my heart. And if He placed it there, don't you think He would allow it to come to fruition? But it was taking too long for me and I was tired of hurting so I told Him to take it away. I broke down bad. Hubbs wouldn't let me go to work for a couple days. But God wouldn't take it away. I/We had to go through some things to get to where we needed to be in order for God to use us like He wanted to as parents. I truly believe that.

I don't know what God has planned for you, but I do believe that God is doing a work in you. He's molding you right now, so don't lose faith. You said it was easy pray when it was your family. Do you think perhaps it's harder for you to believe because it's you this time...because you're the one "dealing with something" or "going through it" right now? I always find it easier to pray for someone else and believe in an outcome than I do for myself.

As for your doctor, maybe you should think about a new one. My specialist would always just say everything looks good. No explanation of anything. So I told them I wanted a copy of my records. They can't keep it from you. Come to find out I had a huge cyst and a fibroid. Neither of which played a part in anything fertility related, but like you said, I'd like to know these things. And that cyst was a huge problem with pain and my regular docs were none to pleased about the poor monitoring. Just tell them you want a copy of your records, you may have to pay for them. And this way you'll have them if you do decide to switch doctors.

And don't worry about being a sobby mess...I do that all the time at work, lol.


----------



## Godsjewel

Restlessness and impatience change nothing except our peace and joy. Peace does not dwell in outward things, but in the heart prepared to wait trustfully and quietly on Him who has all things safely in His hands. &#8213; Elisabeth Elliot


----------



## Godsjewel

I came that they may have life, and have it abundantly.
John 10:10

Whether or not God grants you a child is not for me to say. Whether He blesses your womb and gives you a biological child or if He answers your desire with an adopted child, either way is a magnificent blessing unparalleled in mans abilities. But what seems so impossible to those of us struggling with infertility, God can bless you with a happy, fulfilled, complete life even without children.

The fact that not everyone who desires a child and tries to have children actually has children is often the hardest part of our struggle. Perhaps you have stared medical science and your fertile friends and relatives in the face and said, I will succeed! You have stood toe to toe with heartache and you continue to fight with the bravery of a mighty warrior. But for some, there comes a time to lay down your weapons and rest in the arms of a Savior who loves you and who truly understands baby hunger.

If childlessness is the path you are walking, rest in the knowledge that John 10:10 never once said, Ive come that they might have life and have it more abundantly when they have children. I think its just as important to see what is missing in Scripture as it is to see what is there. Arent you glad that God didnt accidentally leave that phrase out? He canand He willgrant you life more abundantlyeven without childrenif you will allow Him to do so.

The only prerequisite to a more abundant life is life in Christ Himself. He has already done the work for you to provide this abundant life He has promised you. There are so many promises from a God with a perfect track record. He will notHe cannotfail you. Its simply not in His character.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## MummyWant2be

No Doubt said:


> Pro, you can't mess up God's plan. God knows the plans He has for you. But you can get in your own way. You can over think something to the point where you begin to torture yourself. I know I've been there. Last year, right around this time actually I had the hugest breakdown of my life. Like you I cried out to God, but I cried out in anger. I told him seeing how He wasn't going to bless me with a child, then take away my yearning for one. It's amazing what God will do!
> 
> I never wanted children. I never wanted to get married. I was happy living my life the way it was, which really wasn't that great. But somewhere along the line things changed. I became ok with marriage. Then almost a year into my marriage after trying to push my husband away thinking he would do like every other man in my life and leave or hurt me, I realized he wasn't going anywhere and I became ok with having children.
> 
> You see God always knew that I would be a wife and mother, even when I didn't. And I was getting in my own way. The fact that I wanted kids after all of that only told me that God placed that yearning in my heart. And if He placed it there, don't you think He would allow it to come to fruition? But it was taking too long for me and I was tired of hurting so I told Him to take it away. I broke down bad. Hubbs wouldn't let me go to work for a couple days. But God wouldn't take it away. I/We had to go through some things to get to where we needed to be in order for God to use us like He wanted to as parents. I truly believe that.
> 
> I don't know what God has planned for you, but I do believe that God is doing a work in you. He's molding you right now, so don't lose faith. You said it was easy pray when it was your family. Do you think perhaps it's harder for you to believe because it's you this time...because you're the one "dealing with something" or "going through it" right now? I always find it easier to pray for someone else and believe in an outcome than I do for myself.
> 
> As for your doctor, maybe you should think about a new one. My specialist would always just say everything looks good. No explanation of anything. So I told them I wanted a copy of my records. They can't keep it from you. Come to find out I had a huge cyst and a fibroid. Neither of which played a part in anything fertility related, but like you said, I'd like to know these things. And that cyst was a huge problem with pain and my regular docs were none to pleased about the poor monitoring. Just tell them you want a copy of your records, you may have to pay for them. And this way you'll have them if you do decide to switch doctors.
> 
> And don't worry about being a sobby mess...I do that all the time at work, lol.

Thank you so much for this.

I'm such a mess and I came online today,thinking of you guys on this thread.

I'm in such a bad space right now,my cloose friend asked me to organise her babyshower for her and my cousin is pregnant with a baby boy..some how I feel as if my prayers are being ignored.it hurts coz I'm losing my faith,I'm starting to think God has turned his back against me,I always ask him to lead me and show me the right path,but month after month I always have a Af right on time.my doc now precribed clomid for 3months,dis was my first try and Bang Af right on time,honestly,I'm losing hope and its scary,I reaaly don't know what to do anymore.

Oh and next month marks one year since my MC maybe that's where all these emotions are coming from.please do keep me in your prayers.


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Restlessness and impatience change nothing except our peace and joy. Peace does not dwell in outward things, but in the heart prepared to wait trustfully and quietly on Him who has all things safely in His hands. &#8213; Elisabeth Elliot


I LOVE this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## xxx_faithful

No Doubt said:


> Pro, you can't mess up God's plan. God knows the plans He has for you. But you can get in your own way. You can over think something to the point where you begin to torture yourself. I know I've been there. Last year, right around this time actually I had the hugest breakdown of my life. Like you I cried out to God, but I cried out in anger. I told him seeing how He wasn't going to bless me with a child, then take away my yearning for one. It's amazing what God will do!
> 
> I never wanted children. I never wanted to get married. I was happy living my life the way it was, which really wasn't that great. But somewhere along the line things changed. I became ok with marriage. Then almost a year into my marriage after trying to push my husband away thinking he would do like every other man in my life and leave or hurt me, I realized he wasn't going anywhere and I became ok with having children.
> 
> You see God always knew that I would be a wife and mother, even when I didn't. And I was getting in my own way. The fact that I wanted kids after all of that only told me that God placed that yearning in my heart. And if He placed it there, don't you think He would allow it to come to fruition? But it was taking too long for me and I was tired of hurting so I told Him to take it away. I broke down bad. Hubbs wouldn't let me go to work for a couple days. But God wouldn't take it away. I/We had to go through some things to get to where we needed to be in order for God to use us like He wanted to as parents. I truly believe that.
> 
> I don't know what God has planned for you, but I do believe that God is doing a work in you. He's molding you right now, so don't lose faith. You said it was easy pray when it was your family. Do you think perhaps it's harder for you to believe because it's you this time...because you're the one "dealing with something" or "going through it" right now? I always find it easier to pray for someone else and believe in an outcome than I do for myself.
> 
> As for your doctor, maybe you should think about a new one. My specialist would always just say everything looks good. No explanation of anything. So I told them I wanted a copy of my records. They can't keep it from you. Come to find out I had a huge cyst and a fibroid. Neither of which played a part in anything fertility related, but like you said, I'd like to know these things. And that cyst was a huge problem with pain and my regular docs were none to pleased about the poor monitoring. Just tell them you want a copy of your records, you may have to pay for them. And this way you'll have them if you do decide to switch doctors.
> 
> And don't worry about being a sobby mess...I do that all the time at work, lol.


No Doubt,

You are an incredible woman of God. Thankyou for sharing this with us all, we constantly need to be reminded of our infallible God and his love for us. Better yet, we constantly need encouragement from each-others testimonies and personal experiences to further develop our connection and strength.

Please keep sharing your revelations as you continue your walk with God.

Bless
x


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> I came that they may have life, and have it abundantly.
> John 10:10
> 
> Whether or not God grants you a child is not for me to say. Whether He blesses your womb and gives you a biological child or if He answers your desire with an adopted child, either way is a magnificent blessing unparalleled in mans abilities. But what seems so impossible to those of us struggling with infertility, God can bless you with a happy, fulfilled, complete life even without children.
> 
> The fact that not everyone who desires a child and tries to have children actually has children is often the hardest part of our struggle. Perhaps you have stared medical science and your fertile friends and relatives in the face and said, I will succeed! You have stood toe to toe with heartache and you continue to fight with the bravery of a mighty warrior. But for some, there comes a time to lay down your weapons and rest in the arms of a Savior who loves you and who truly understands baby hunger.
> 
> If childlessness is the path you are walking, rest in the knowledge that John 10:10 never once said, Ive come that they might have life and have it more abundantly when they have children. I think its just as important to see what is missing in Scripture as it is to see what is there. Arent you glad that God didnt accidentally leave that phrase out? He canand He willgrant you life more abundantlyeven without childrenif you will allow Him to do so.
> 
> The only prerequisite to a more abundant life is life in Christ Himself. He has already done the work for you to provide this abundant life He has promised you. There are so many promises from a God with a perfect track record. He will notHe cannotfail you. Its simply not in His character.
> 
> -Beth Forbus



You make me cry and cry and cry!!! The wisdom that comes from your mouth and the resources you stumble across that continually encourage us is your gift from God, Sar. WE love you because of it :flower:

WOW what an incredible message! I hands down agree with every word. Children do not define you. A husband does not define you. A house, a degree, a status. NOTHING defines you but the bare soul that is within. You can spend your whole life arguing with God, once we receive this or that, that it will fulfill us. But no, we just continue wanting and seeking more. Until we realise that it is HIM that we seek.

>>> "He will notHe cannotfail you. Its simply not in His character. <<<

Love this! Amen sister xxx


----------



## Godsjewel

Based on the story of Jacob and Rachel
Genesis 30


Jake walked up the sidewalk to the door of their townhouse, worn out from another incredibly hectic day at the office. He had fought so many mental wrestling matches today that his strength was sapped and all he wanted to do was collapse in his recliner and watch TV. As his key turned in the door, he heard her weeping. Again. He used to burst through the door when hed hear her crying, sweep her into his arms and with his heart pounding as though it would burst through his neatly starched dress shirt, pull her face close to his to see what tragic event had befallen them. This time, he simply took a deep breath, steadied himself for the torrent of tears sure to flood the foyer, and stepped inside.

Who is it this time? he asked as he flipped through todays pile of bills from the fertility clinic, not knowing if he really wanted to know.

My sister! she screamed. Shes pregnant. Again! Between heaving sobs and hurling tissues, pieces of Rileys heart broke and fell to the ground. Again. She doesnt even take care of the ones she already has! I know I would be a better mother than she is! When is it going to be my turn?

With fists balls up and her face distorted from too many episodes of jealous rage, Riley seethed as she looked at Jake and said If I had to have some kind of disease, why did it have to be infertility? Why couldnt it be cancer instead? I could live with a painful, chronic disease, but how am I supposed to live the rest of my life without a baby?

The verbal wrestling match went on and on. What do you want me to do, Riley? What do you want me to do? Jake had reached his boiling point. Im doing everything I can to get you pregnant! I know youve been poked and prodded more times than you care to remember, but Ive been to the doctors too! Im not God! I cant decide who has a baby and who doesnt! Im doing the best I can! Jake threw the pile of bills on the credenza and stormed out.

The fights were getting more heated and more frequent. How would their marriage survive infertility? Jake didnt know, but he knew he loved her. He loved her more than any woman he had ever known. He wrestled with how to support Riley through the babyless months they faced, and how-and when-to encourage her to move on to other dreams. 

Eventually, Riley stopped crying, and Jake stopped seething. Children came, although not in the way they had planned. A house full of boys--some adopted, some biological. It was more than theyd dreamed in the dark days. Jake hoped that having children would be enough to settle the jealousy and discontent in Rileys heart, but motherhood simply was not enough. She had battles she had to face within herself, whether anyone called her Mom or not. Her struggles showed in her children, thats for sure. But somehow, Jake knew God would make great men of their boys. He knew God would be faithful to bless their boys and make a difference in the world through them. 

Jake and Rachel had their struggles. They had wrestled with each other and with God. But one thing remained true. God proved faithful, time and again and used imperfect people to bring about His perfect plan. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## No Doubt

Ladies I don't know if you remember me saying I was interviewing for a position a while back, well I didn't get it. But I interviewed for another position that I wanted more yesterday and felt that suited me better and I didn't get that one! God is so good! So many blessings!


----------



## markswife10

Congrats Heather!!! I just saw you got your BFP!!! <3 Happy and healthy 9 months to you! <3


----------



## Heather11

markswife10 said:


> Congrats Heather!!! I just saw you got your BFP!!! <3 Happy and healthy 9 months to you! <3

Thank you!!! Congrats to you as well! We will only be a few weeks apart!!!:flower:


----------



## markswife10

Heather11 said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Heather!!! I just saw you got your BFP!!! <3 Happy and healthy 9 months to you! <3
> 
> Thank you!!! Congrats to you as well! We will only be a few weeks apart!!!:flower:Click to expand...


YW :) And thank you! <3 Yep 3 weeks! :happydance: January will be a busy month! <3 :)


----------



## Heather11

It sure will and I cannot wait!!!


----------



## markswife10

Me either <3


----------



## Godsjewel

Who then is this, that He commands even the winds and the water, and they obey Him? 
Luke 8:25

Has your faith died since the moment your baby died? Have you found your faith decreasing along with your hormone levels? If this is the hurt of your heart, listen as Jesus says to your storm, Peace, be still. He doesnt rebuke you for your doubt. He rebukes the doubt. The same word and the same Word that calmed the storm for the disciples that night can calm your storm and bring you peace. 

You may feel that you have not only lost your baby, but youve lost control. You tried everything you could to ensure a safe development for your baby, but something went horribly wrong. You couldnt control how the embryo divided. You couldnt control the tiny heartbeat. No matter how hard you tried, you couldnt control your blood pressure or your hormone levels. Now, you struggle to control emotions bouncing around your chest like a million ping-pong balls. You just cant seem to regain control of anything. Your storm is out of control.

Good news, friend. The storm isnt really out of control. Its just that its not under your control. Look at the flabbergasted reply of Jesus shipmates the day He stepped to the edge of the boat and calmed their storm with just a word:

Who then is this, that He commands even the winds and the water, and they obey Him? 

These guys were no neophytes. They had already witnessed so much of what Jesus could do, but when He slapped the waves down with only a word from the Word, He stopped them dead in their doubting tracks! Who is this Jesus? This Jesus is the Prince of Peace who calms your angry tempest with only His voice. Hes the same Jesus who knows youll survive this storm whether you know you will or not. Hes the same Jesus who brings His peace to you. Peace that passes all understanding and simply doesnt make sense considering the situation you find yourself in is yours for the taking. Never worry that Hell run out of patience with you. Because of the Lords mercies that are new every morning, we are not consumed. (Lamentations 3:22-23 KJV) Are you afraid that even the Prince of Peace is not enough to speak peace to your hurt? Worry no more. His grace is sufficient and His strength is perfected in your weakness (2 Corinthians 12:9). 

This is the Jesus who calms your storm.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Hopefulagain

Godsjewel said:


> Who then is this, that He commands even the winds and the water, and they obey Him?
> Luke 8:25
> 
> Has your faith died since the moment your baby died? Have you found your faith decreasing along with your hormone levels? If this is the hurt of your heart, listen as Jesus says to your storm, Peace, be still. He doesnt rebuke you for your doubt. He rebukes the doubt. The same word and the same Word that calmed the storm for the disciples that night can calm your storm and bring you peace.
> 
> You may feel that you have not only lost your baby, but youve lost control. You tried everything you could to ensure a safe development for your baby, but something went horribly wrong. You couldnt control how the embryo divided. You couldnt control the tiny heartbeat. No matter how hard you tried, you couldnt control your blood pressure or your hormone levels. Now, you struggle to control emotions bouncing around your chest like a million ping-pong balls. You just cant seem to regain control of anything. Your storm is out of control.
> 
> Good news, friend. The storm isnt really out of control. Its just that its not under your control. Look at the flabbergasted reply of Jesus shipmates the day He stepped to the edge of the boat and calmed their storm with just a word:
> 
> Who then is this, that He commands even the winds and the water, and they obey Him?
> 
> These guys were no neophytes. They had already witnessed so much of what Jesus could do, but when He slapped the waves down with only a word from the Word, He stopped them dead in their doubting tracks! Who is this Jesus? This Jesus is the Prince of Peace who calms your angry tempest with only His voice. Hes the same Jesus who knows youll survive this storm whether you know you will or not. Hes the same Jesus who brings His peace to you. Peace that passes all understanding and simply doesnt make sense considering the situation you find yourself in is yours for the taking. Never worry that Hell run out of patience with you. Because of the Lords mercies that are new every morning, we are not consumed. (Lamentations 3:22-23 KJV) Are you afraid that even the Prince of Peace is not enough to speak peace to your hurt? Worry no more. His grace is sufficient and His strength is perfected in your weakness (2 Corinthians 12:9).
> 
> This is the Jesus who calms your storm.
> 
> -Beth Forbus

Thanks so much for your post. I just happened to have stumbled across this particular thread today and I am so happy that I did.:flower:


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies. I'm pleased to say that Virtue Amir entered this world yesterday at 1:13pm weighing 7lb 12oz and is 21 inches long! I would really like to ask for your prayers for our family as well as my healing as I had a c-section. We really appreciate it!


----------



## uwa_amanda

No Doubt said:


> Hi ladies. I'm pleased to say that Virtue Amir entered this world yesterday at 1:13pm weighing 7lb 12oz and is 21 inches long! I would really like to ask for your prayers for our family as well as my healing as I had a c-section. We really appreciate it!

Congrats! Prayers going up for you and baby! :)


----------



## ProfWife

Oh! Congratulations on your little miracle making his appearance!! Praying for a quick recovery for you!


----------



## Yukki2011

No Doubt said:


> Hi ladies. I'm pleased to say that Virtue Amir entered this world yesterday at 1:13pm weighing 7lb 12oz and is 21 inches long! I would really like to ask for your prayers for our family as well as my healing as I had a c-section. We really appreciate it!

Congrats!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congrats on your little boy! Praying for a quick recovery :happydance:


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations, NoDoubt!


----------



## ProfWife

HisGrace - your little one is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## HisGrace

Thanks ProWife. 

Can you all keep him and me in your prayers. He is going on 2 weeks in the NICU. We are believing God for his complete healing, but it's starting to take it's toll on me.


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats to you hisgrace! Love the avatar pic!


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry to hear that hisgrace. Definitely will be praying and joining with you believing in a complete turn around!


----------



## ProfWife

HisGrace - Keeping little Ethan in my prayers.


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> Hi ladies. I'm pleased to say that Virtue Amir entered this world yesterday at 1:13pm weighing 7lb 12oz and is 21 inches long! I would really like to ask for your prayers for our family as well as my healing as I had a c-section. We really appreciate it!

Yay!!! Congrats Momma! That is wonderful news :happydance:

I will definitely be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> Thanks ProWife.
> 
> Can you all keep him and me in your prayers. He is going on 2 weeks in the NICU. We are believing God for his complete healing, but it's starting to take it's toll on me.

I'm believing right along with you sis :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

HisGrace - Baby Ethan is in our prayers as well. Best things for NICU babies is breast milk! Don't let em tell ya different!


----------



## markswife10

HisGrace, praying for your LO! <3

Congrats No Doubt!!!! Definitely praying for your recovery and for your LO <3


----------



## Godsjewel

He went up on the mountain by Himself to pray; and when it was evening, He was there alone.
Matthew 14:23

How long has it been since youve read the story of Jesus walking on the water and calming the storm? Did you think about what it must have been like for the petrified disciples that night as they wondered where Jesus was while the winds were howling? Your heart must have had a lot in common with them as they wondered why Jesus wasnt showing up. 

God, why did You abandon me when I needed You most? Are you as afraid as I am? Do You really know everything? Then why didnt You help my doctor find the problem in time? Jesus, did the death of my baby catch You off guard? If You are really in control, why didnt You stop my early labor? God, where were You in my storm?

Maybe anger is the storm that surrounds your life. Your fury churns like deep waters when you wonder where God was when your baby lost the battle for life. Friend, if this is the cry of your wounded heart, dont abandon ship just yet. The answer is comingwalking straight to you on the waters of your hurt.

Allow me to direct your attention to verse 23 of Matthew chapter 14. After He had sent the crowds away, He went up on the mountain by Himself to pray; (Youll also find this nugget of truth in John 6:15 and Mark 6:46.) Jesus had not abandoned them. Not even for a moment. Rather, He was doing the most important thing He could have done while His friends were having a problem. He was praying.

Do you realize that Jesus prays for you? He was praying for you long before you ever knew youd have a problem with your pregnancy. Long before you drew your first breath, long before you realized that your baby never would, Jesus prayed for you. How do we know? Look at Hebrews 7:24-25: but because Jesus lives forever, he has a permanent priesthood. Therefore he is able to save completely those who come to God through him, because he always lives to intercede for them. (NIV) Jesus is interceding to God the Father for us! Jesus stands face to face with God and talks to Him about you! Can you imagine what He says? Father, these are my children. The death of their baby has been so hard on them. But Your grace is sufficient for even so great a hurt as this. Send the comfort of the Holy Spirit to them. Jesus sits at the right hand of Godthe power side of Godand speaks to God on your behalf (Romans 8:34)! When your hurt is too deep for words and you find that you cannot even pray for yourself, Romans 8:26 tells you that the Spirit Himself intercedes for you with groanings too deep for words. 

Never forget, friend. Jesus prays for you! 

Taken from When Love & Sorrow Embrace: The Sufficiency of Gods Grace Through the Heartache of Miscarriage by Beth Forbus, (c) 2006


----------



## Yukki2011

HisGrace - praying for Ethan as well. 

Nodoubt : Also praying for a quick recovery. Hope you are starting to feel better soon.


----------



## Godsjewel

Let us not lose heart in doing good, for in due time we will reap if we do not grow weary. 
Galatians 6:9

Youll never believe what happened! 

I was sitting in my home, doing something that surely must have been really important, when I flipped the local news on. The reporter excitedly told the story about how the President of the United States had visited our fair city. Since were not one of the biggest in the nation, that was kind of exciting. Then I noticed where the reporter was standing--right down the road from my house! What? The most powerful man on the planet was within walking distance, and I didnt even know! (I thought I felt an unusual surge of patriotism for some reason!) I had no idea that there was a Presidential motorcade speeding through my neighborhood! I didnt even notice the Secret Service men peering in my windows to make sure I was no threat to National Security! I could not believe that so much was happening right down the road and I didnt even know!

Who is to say that this is not whats happening in your infertility story? Maybe, just maybe, there are big things happening right down the road, and you dont even know about it. It can get so hard to keep on trusting God, to keep believing in His plan for your life and your family. You may not even realize how He is working and moving you toward His beautifully designed dream for you, but that doesnt thwart His plan. Just because I didnt know the President was here certainly didnt mean he had to stop the Presidential motorcade and sit still in the middle of the road until someone found my cell phone number, dialed me up and informed me of what was happening! Yes, Mr. President. Please feel free to travel down my street. Now that I know youre working here today, you are welcome to continue! You dont have to know all the details of Gods plan for your life, or even know that Hes working for His plan to be carried out. 

Many people in our city complained about all the traffic delays the day the President was in town. Some people knew he was here and understood the upheaval, while others were clueless to the reason for the traffic shutdown. Regardless, the President had to be protected, and that meant that some streets had to be closed for a time.

Consider the idea that the delays in your life may be the same. Your heart needs to be protected. Your family needs to be protected. Perhaps the delays you experience in your journey--absence of finances, setbacks in medical treatments, another negative month--are simply Gods way of protecting you. It doesnt mean Hes forgotten you. It means Hes working. 

Scripture encourages us to not lose heart. Galatians 6:9 says Let us not lose heart in doing good, for in due time we will reap if we do not grow weary. Keep doing good for the Lord. Keep serving Him. Keep believing in Him and His plan, even if you do not know what is happening. In due time, youll reap a harvest. A harvest of children? Maybe. A harvest of satisfaction? A harvest of peace? He is the Prince of Peace, you know. You never know what blessings are just down the road!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, how are we all doing this week? Fill us all in on how your going emotionally xx
> 
> Hi my dear :flower:
> 
> I'm struggling a little bit...I keep thinking about where I would be at in my pregnancy. I would be 13 weeks and would probably have passed the nausea and not so fun stuff and would have let the rest of the world know we were pregnant.
> 
> I just get a little sad at times :cry:
> 
> I feel like if I'm blessed with another pregnancy, I won't be able to live in complete joy with the fear of how it's going to turn out. Will I only be able to relax once I have a baby in my arms?
> 
> This miscarriage really threw me for a loop. I never thought this would happen. I thought my trust and faith in God during my years of ttc was going to be enough to bring a healthy baby into my life.
> 
> I really pray that no one else has to go through this journey in their life. It's hard because there is nothing you could do to stop if from happening. You go from having one of the best days of your life hearing you're pregnant to being devastated months later finding out your child is gone.
> 
> I'm tired, tired of thinking of what could have been, tired of wondering if this is ever going to work for me, tired of going to the fertility docs and all the injections and ultrasounds....just tired.Click to expand...


Sar, i'm so sorry i only just read this. I need to check this more often... reading your msg brought me to tears. 

Hun i know how you feel, having gone through the difficulty of conceiving and then having a BFP to then be told the baby is no longer with you will do it to you. It will shake your faith in believing how you will respond next time, and you can try and think how you will be at the time when you told your pregnant again, but you just wont know how you will take it. When you would ask me month in month out along my pregnancy journey how i was going, i would always convert the conversation back to you as i did not want to face my BFP despite having tried for so long. I was in denial that i was pregnant again incase i lost it. 

I was praising God in church.. roughly around 6mths and i was confused with God why i was STIILL not happy and i felt like the only thing i could do is give the child to God. Declare the life in my womb to him entirely. Afterall the child IS NOT OUR OWN, but a temporary gift given to us. We are if only, looking after the child while we are here, it is infact God's child. And so from that point on i promised i would do my very best to look after her, and cherish her, and take in all the emotion, as much as it hurt my past, i would choose to be happy and KNOW this is God's baby in my womb. I also had a conversation with God that night and it went a little like this.....

ME: God how can i be rest assure everything will work out this time?
GOD: Because i have implanted this child and her purpose within you.
ME: Yes, but my body has failed me in the past, my body is not perfect.
GOD: You dont need to be, I AM. You are only but a vessel in my will for her. Your job is to raise her up to know me. Leave the rest to me.

I pray Sar, that when you are in the moment again very soon, and you are infact feeling fearful. I want you to remember that God says in the bible. FEAR NOT, for he is with you. Keep those words close to you now.. so when you are blessed again in your womb. You will say aloud, FEAR NOT.


XXX


----------



## xxx_faithful

VGibs said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, how are we all doing this week? Fill us all in on how your going emotionally xx
> 
> Hi my dear :flower:
> 
> I'm struggling a little bit...I keep thinking about where I would be at in my pregnancy. I would be 13 weeks and would probably have passed the nausea and not so fun stuff and would have let the rest of the world know we were pregnant.
> 
> I just get a little sad at times :cry:
> 
> I feel like if I'm blessed with another pregnancy, I won't be able to live in complete joy with the fear of how it's going to turn out. Will I only be able to relax once I have a baby in my arms?
> 
> This miscarriage really threw me for a loop. I never thought this would happen. I thought my trust and faith in God during my years of ttc was going to be enough to bring a healthy baby into my life.
> 
> I really pray that no one else has to go through this journey in their life. It's hard because there is nothing you could do to stop if from happening. You go from having one of the best days of your life hearing you're pregnant to being devastated months later finding out your child is gone.
> 
> I'm tired, tired of thinking of what could have been, tired of wondering if this is ever going to work for me, tired of going to the fertility docs and all the injections and ultrasounds....just tired.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your despair is so normal and completely justified. Sadly, TTCAL is so much harder and so much scarier. And nothing anyone says or does can calm your fears or heal your worry. But you are not alone. Being a miscarriage and stillbirth Mom, I never feel safe while pregnant. Its a very lonely and time consuming feeling. I have seen God work miracles in others lives, for instance. My friend G who is now pregnant with twin girls after trying for 13 years, having 4 miscarriages, and 3 IVF rounds. She never gave up hope. I pray you find the strength to endure.Click to expand...


Please share more on your experience... wow you must be ONE INCREDIBLE WOMAN. A miscarriage and a stillborn, i cant begin to imagine your courage and strength. I have experienced miscarriage, but how does one get through a stillborn? I already know i will be inspired by your words.

Bless you VGibs, God has mighty things in store for you. Sorry i am out of the loop, where are you currently at in your journey? 

Much love XXX


----------



## Godsjewel

I have the sweetest friend. He is pretty amazing! He thinks I am wonderful no matter what I say, what I do or what I look like. Its really hard to find a friend like this, you know! Every time he sees me, he acts like I am the greatest thing hes ever seen. If I allow it, he goes with me everywhere I go. If I tell him he cant go, he looks like it absolutely breaks his heart. That beautiful, auburn hair and those dark brown eyes get to me every time. So does his cute, little wet nose and wagging tail. Yep. Ive got a bad case of puppy love!

You see, there are few friends in life like a friend who sticks as close as my new puppy. He loves me and wants to stay with me all throughout my day. Hes almost like a living magnet--sticking with me through thick and thin.

But theres a Friend who sticks even closer than a puppy! Jesus Christ is your friend who will never, ever leave your side. Scripture is full of this reassurance. Its almost like Jesus Friendship Resume.

Family can be a great source of support through this struggle with infertility. Unfortunately, some cannot enjoy the blessing of strong families, or are loved by those who cannot understand the heartache that infertility brings. What then?

There is a friend who sticks closer than a brother. 
Proverbs 18:24

But what if your infertility struggle has lasted far longer than you ever imagined? Will He stay with you through the years?
I am with you always, even to the end of the age 
Matthew 28:20

It seems that all of your friends have children. You feel like you stand alone. 

Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid or terrified..., for the LORD your God goes with you; he will never leave you nor forsake you."
Deuteronomy 31:6

The future is uncertain! How can you cope when you do not know what the years ahead will hold? Will there be children or will I have to walk through life alone?

The LORD himself goes before you and will be with you; he will never leave you nor forsake you. Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged."
Deuteronomy 31:8

All these promises sound great, but they were written to people living thousands of years ago! Im not riding camels to work today! Im fighting traffic to get to the fertility clinic for more bloodwork! How do I know these promises are for me?

May the LORD our God be with us as he was with our fathers; may he never leave us nor forsake us.
1 Kings 8:57

As I was with Moses, so I will be with you; I will never leave you nor forsake you. 
Joshua 1:5

The greatest love story ever?

Greater love has no one than this, that one lay down his life for his friends.
John 15:13

So you have a friend in Jesus! Hell never leave no matter the intensity of your struggle with infertility, or how long you must fight. You have a Friend who sticks closer than a brother-or a puppy!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## BRK06

HisGrace-Praying for you and your sweet little one... I have faith that God can make him strong! (And you too!) please keep us updated :hugs:

NoDoubt- Congrats!! :) Praying for your quick healing! Rest when you can :winkwink:


----------



## HisGrace

Thank you to everyone for your prayers. His last test came back normal and he is home! All glory goes to God!


----------



## ProfWife

HisGrace - So happy for you both!! Can't get over how adorable he is!!


----------



## No Doubt

So glad you guys are home hisgrace!


----------



## Godsjewel

Now to Him who is able to do far more abundantly beyond all that we ask or think, according to the power that works within us... Ephesians 3:20

My husband and I had the privilege of knowing an amazing missionary and calling him friend. He and his wife have served God for many years, and some of those years led them to Africa. He once shared a story with us from their days carrying the gospel to the people of Nigeria.

While he and his family were faithfully ministering to the people of a small Nigerian village, they hired a man named Nacho to help them with daily chores. (Yes, there really was a Nigerian man named Nacho.) Snakes were a big problem there and when the grass around their home grew high, so did the population of snakes. Nacho was hired to cut the tall grass around the home with a machete. As payment for his work, he was promised 20 lira a month.

Over the course of time, my Missionary wanted to bless Nacho more. He called Nacho aside and told him he wanted to give him 30 lira a month instead of 20. No suh! No suh! You promised 20 lira! I want 20 lira! Imagine the shock on my friends face when Nacho refused this blessing! You not give me 30 lira! Want 20 lira! Nacho was adamant that he wanted 20 lira as promised! Then it dawned on my friend--Nacho didnt understand that 30 lira was more than 20 lira! He thought he was being given less, when my friend was actually trying to give him more! 

Do you ever feel like God is trying to give you less than He has promised? He says Hell give you the desires of your heart, yet your heart still yearns for a baby. He says He knows what you have need of before you ask, yet your arms and your nursery are still empty. Have you ever felt like a Nigerian man named Nacho telling the man in charge that hes not giving you what he promised?

Why did Nacho get so upset over the thought of receiving 30 lira instead of 20? He didnt understand the plan. He didnt realize that my friend was working things out to bless him more than he expected. There was a language barrier. Nacho didnt understand everything being told him because he didnt have as firm a grasp on the English language. Eventually he realized my friend wasnt going to mistreat him, and actually had a great plan to bless him. 

Why does infertility make us feel like God has forgotten us, giving us infertility instead of fertility? We dont understand Gods plan. We dont realize during the dark days that He really is working things out to bless us even more than we could ever expect. We have a language barrier sometimes. We are told to give thanks in everything, yet sometimes we can do nothing but tell God how He doesnt understand how much we want a baby, or question His ability or His motives. We simply dont have the grasp of the eternal scheme of things that God uses to work things for our good. Eventually, we can see that God isnt mistreating us, and that He really does have a great plan for our lives. 

Even through the confusion of infertility, know that God really is able to do exceeding, abundantly above all that we can ask or think. When you cannot understand how infertility can be a great blessing in your life, just remember that you are like Nacho. Trust God through the confusion, trust Him in the dark days. Trust Him when His magnificent plan is as confusing as 30 lira. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Jett55

Hello ladies a little update on the fia team this Sunday we'll be going to a church where the pastor just passed away recently & another church that'd had broke off from that church. There's been a lot of confusion & stuff so just pray that all will go well & we'll be an encouragement. :) be blessed ladies


----------



## Godsjewel

How long, O LORD? Will You forget me forever?

How long will You hide Your face from me? 

How long shall I take counsel in my soul,

Having sorrow in my heart all the day?

How long will my enemy be exalted over me? 

Consider and answer me, O LORD my God;

Enlighten my eyes, or I will sleep the sleep of death, 

And my enemy will say, "I have overcome him,"

And my adversaries will rejoice when I am shaken. 

But I have trusted in Your lovingkindness;

My heart shall rejoice in Your salvation. 

I will sing to the LORD,

Because He has dealt bountifully with me.
Psalm 13

My husband and I were out running errands and as we were driving, my husband began to pray and ask Gods blessings on our day. As he does every morning, he prayed aloud over our family, asking for Gods provision and protection, and praying for lost loved ones. It really is a magnificent blessing to hear your husband pray over you this way.

All of a sudden, some goofball decided that the road was built just for him and careened a little too close to our car. My husband hit the brakes and the horn simultaneously. We skidded to a stop close enough to the other car to read the cursing lips of the other driver. Fortunately, nothing happened--except that I couldnt breathe right for about 45 seconds.

As we continued on our errands I realized something. My husband wasnt praying anymore. He was only about half way through his prayer over our day when we were scared half stupid in traffic, but we continued on our way and he had stopped praying. I looked over at him and asked if he was finished praying. Oh. No, I wasnt finished. I guess I just got distracted. With that, he continued thanking God for His many, many blessings--including us not getting in an accident--and asked for His continued blessing over our day. 

Has infertility been to your prayer life what our near-miss was to ours? Has your disappointment over repeated failed treatments caused you to get so distracted that you dont pray about anything else but infertility? Maybe youve stopped talking to God altogether. Its easy to stop praying when its hard to keep going with month after month of an apparent silence from your Father. Have you found it hard to keep praying through the continuing struggle with infertility?

If it feels like you have prayed to no avail, that God doesnt hear your cry for a baby, perhaps you feel like David must have felt when he penned his frustration in Psalm 13. How long, O LORD? Will you forget me forever? Maybe David felt like clamming up and not talking to God anymore. Maybe you have too. Maybe the start of your period slammed you like the car that almost slammed into mine last weekend. If your prayer life has been halted or discontinued, why not follow Davids lead?

David was hurting and frustrated, but he told God about it. Im so frustrated with this, that I feel like Ill die! David didnt stop with telling God how it hurt. He went on to remind God--and himself--that he still trusted in God, and rejoiced in the salvation God has offered. Why not do the same? Remember who He is as you pour your heart and your frustrations out to God. If infertility makes it hard to sing praises to God, why not open the pages of your Bible and pray the Psalms back to God? Many of them were written by a man who understood frustration, and even experienced the death of his own baby. You can find words to express how your heart feels even if you cannot voice them yourself.

Dont let infertility stop you from praying. Dont let infertility keep you from talking with God about all areas of your life. Offer praise to the God who loves you and is constantly working in your life--even through infertility.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi Ladies!

It's been awhile since I did a regular post and wanted to see how everyone is doing.

I've be doing really good and know it's because God is doing a work in me. Through this miscarriage, I have learned some things about myself and am grateful that with God's help I am able to turn this situation for the good.

I started spotting yesterday and had reddish/brown spotting this morning. Hopefully this means AF is coming and my body is back on track :thumbup: Weird to be excited about AF :haha: As soon as it starts, I will need to contact the doctor to get blood work done to make sure my pregnancy hormones have gone down to zero. If not, another pregnancy will not happen.

As for home life, Taylor's last day of 4th grade was on Friday. She is now on summer vacation. This week she is staying with my in-laws, they will be taking her to the fair and this Friday we get to go to a theme park. I love me some roller coasters!!! She will be going back and forth between family members as both my husband and I work full time.

This summer we will be having a couple visits from friends and family and then in August we are heading to Lake Tahoe to stay at my sis-in-laws condo to go on the boat and just hang out at the lake. Should be fun :happydance:

Anybody have any plans this summer?


----------



## Godsjewel

All eyes were on the bride as she paraded down the petal lined aisle, but mine were fixed on the groom. I had loved him for more years than she had even known him and I know he loved me too. Had anyone noticed me in those sacred moments, they probably would have thought I was caught in the emotion of the exchange of the couples vows, but they were wrong. I was remembering her look and her tears streaming down, brought on by his words only moments before the service began, and I found myself smiling. 

You see, the bridegroom was my nephew, and I have loved him since his birth. Indeed, when all eyes were locked on his stunningly gorgeous bride, I looked straight at Philip, and I loved what I saw. It thrilled me as I watched waves of emotion wash over his face and tears cascade down his cheeks as the love his life sashayed down the aisle to joyfully and freely give herself to him. As this couple promised to love each other until they draw their final breaths, I remembered how moments before their sacred ceremony publicly began, Philip prayed over his bride, thanking God for bringing her into his life, and her tears of gratitude freely flowed. I found myself smiling. There are few things in this life more beautiful than the joining of a couple brought together by Gods own design. 

As Christians, we are the bride of Christ. Just as my nephew was breathless at the sight of his bride on his wedding day, Jesus is breathlessly in love with us. Sometimes we forget our value and worth in His eyes when we view ourselves in the mirror of infertility. We gaze at our image and see scars of miscarriage or childlessness and cannot begin to imagine how One like Jesus could desire such a bride. But our worth is not found in our ability to conceive. Our worth is found in the sacrifice made for us by our Bridegroom. He is the Love of our lives who prays for us with an understanding that no one else could ever possibly possess. (John 17:20) The love of the One who rejoices with us when life is good and refuses to leave us when we hurt is what gives us our unfathomable worth. (Deuteronomy 31:8) Our Groom rejoices over us with singing even when we cannot imagine what He can find to sing about. (Zephaniah 3:17) This is the Bridegroom who has an amazing plan for our future, even when it includes infertility or loss. (Jeremiah 29:11)

-Beth Forbus


----------



## uwa_amanda

Godsjewel said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> It's been awhile since I did a regular post and wanted to see how everyone is doing.
> 
> I've be doing really good and know it's because God is doing a work in me. Through this miscarriage, I have learned some things about myself and am grateful that with God's help I am able to turn this situation for the good.
> 
> I started spotting yesterday and had reddish/brown spotting this morning. Hopefully this means AF is coming and my body is back on track :thumbup: Weird to be excited about AF :haha: As soon as it starts, I will need to contact the doctor to get blood work done to make sure my pregnancy hormones have gone down to zero. If not, another pregnancy will not happen.
> 
> As for home life, Taylor's last day of 4th grade was on Friday. She is now on summer vacation. This week she is staying with my in-laws, they will be taking her to the fair and this Friday we get to go to a theme park. I love me some roller coasters!!! She will be going back and forth between family members as both my husband and I work full time.
> 
> This summer we will be having a couple visits from friends and family and then in August we are heading to Lake Tahoe to stay at my sis-in-laws condo to go on the boat and just hang out at the lake. Should be fun :happydance:
> 
> Anybody have any plans this summer?

We don't have much going on this summer yet. It sure feels like summer here has already started! Our highs have been in the 90's all week. I hate Deep South heat! LoL. It gets so humid around here. 

We usually go to Florida every year for vacation but we are probably not going to get to go this year. We are probably going to ride down to Mobile and spend a weekend down there in late August...barring any hurricanes.


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> We don't have much going on this summer yet. It sure feels like summer here has already started! Our highs have been in the 90's all week. I hate Deep South heat! LoL. It gets so humid around here.
> 
> We usually go to Florida every year for vacation but we are probably not going to get to go this year. We are probably going to ride down to Mobile and spend a weekend down there in late August...barring any hurricanes.

Were you born in Alabama? I have visited Florida before and I don't know how anyone can stand the humidity. I look like a crazy poodle with my curly hair...lol!


----------



## ProfWife

I've lived in FL my whole life. You get used to the humidity. A FL summer is simply meant to be spent beach side (considering I'm in the dead center of the state - not much beach around here. I spend the summer running from one a/c spot to another :) ).


----------



## Jett55

We don't have any summer plans since dh works most of the time. But we might go to a theme park or something fun not real sure yet. Hoping to go to the zoo sometime with my sister & my nephews  we'll just see where this summer takes us. I know there will be much hanging out with a/c & going to get snow cones :)


----------



## uwa_amanda

Godsjewel said:


> uwa_amanda said:
> 
> 
> We don't have much going on this summer yet. It sure feels like summer here has already started! Our highs have been in the 90's all week. I hate Deep South heat! LoL. It gets so humid around here.
> 
> We usually go to Florida every year for vacation but we are probably not going to get to go this year. We are probably going to ride down to Mobile and spend a weekend down there in late August...barring any hurricanes.
> 
> Were you born in Alabama? I have visited Florida before and I don't know how anyone can stand the humidity. I look like a crazy poodle with my curly hair...lol!Click to expand...

Born and raised...lived here all my life. I've been around this insane humidity all my life. I'm used to the heat...I just am not crazy about it. It's very draining lol.


----------



## Godsjewel

But he was pierced for our transgressions,
he was crushed for our iniquities;
the punishment that brought us peace was upon him,
and by his wounds we are healed.
Isaiah 53:5

...pray for one another so that you may be healed. 
James 5:16

For the woman who suffers from infertility, frustrations abound. Besides the obvious heartache of the absence of a baby, perhaps one of the greatest frustrations comes from living with the daily knowledge that your body doesnt work like God designed it to. Everything about a womans body is uniquely crafted to carry and nurture a child. While some diseases cause pain, and others lead to physical death, reproductive disorders lead to empty nurseries. Its hard to know that your body refuses to ovulate, your hormone levels are like that of a prepubescent boy, or that what everyone else does naturally costs you thousands of dollars a month in medications.

Does God care about the physical side of infertility? In Daily Double Portions, we speak often of God caring about the emotional struggle. We know God cares about the spiritual wounds. But does He care about our physical bodies? Does He really care?

At the foundation of Christianity is the crucifixion and resurrection of the Son of God. Without Christs death and resurrection, there would be no reason to live, no hope for redemption, no chance of eternity with God. Praise God for this amazing gift. God cares enough about our physical bodies to knit a plan for our healing into the fabric of redemption. The stripes that ripped open the flesh of our Savior were placed there to provide healing for your body. Even for the healing of reproductive disorders. When you envision the wounds God allowed to be ravaged on His Sons body for your healing, know that God cares about the physical struggle of infertility.

Have you prayed for God to heal your physical body? Have you asked Him to help your body to ovulate, or to increase your husbands sperm count? He cares about your physical body. Have you prayed for others? Praying for others may seem a little foreign for you when you are facing one of the greatest battles of your life. Its easy to let all your prayers focus on you and your desire for a child. Praying over difficult situations in your life lines up beautifully with the mandates we are given in Scripture. But did you know that we are to pray for others as well? 

Chances are youve met someone else who desires a baby. Pray for them. Gods supply of healing virtue does not diminish when someone gets pregnant. Hell never run out of miracles. Go ahead. Pray for someone else. You may just find an amazing truth occurring for you. 

James 5:16 says to pray for others so that you can be healed. Understand that this is not manipulation. Okay, God. I prayed for her. Now heal me! But God says to pray for others. Perhaps you will find that your heart is pulled more and more toward the heart of the Father as you spend extra time in prayer. Just keep praying. Pray for yourself. Pray for others. Trust God for the healing of your emotions AND your body.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi ladies,

As we continue using this forum as a way to vent our fuze, to share our heartache and to come together for advice, comfort and fellowship. 

More often then not we express our hurts and our WHY'S in this forum but not our triumphs. As this is a forum of LTTTC ladies, there are few that receive their BFP to continue using this forum based on it's relevance.

I refuse to be one of those woman that forget their story. Forget their testimony from God regarding their miracle baby. I choose to remind myself everyday. I choose to remind myself of my heartache, to remind myself of my daily gratitude towards God for remembering me. We tend to forget when we're in the midst of our pain, if God remembers us. I can't count how many times i thought he had forgotten me. That my prayers were going unanswered. That people around me were being blessed time and time again with another successful pregnancy, some that weren't even been trying a 1/4 of the time i had spent. While i couldn't even enable my body to ovulate, let along menstruate on it's own. 

Im not too sure what it was that enabled me to be able to hold onto my pregnancy this time around, 
i don't think i could put my finger on what worked. Whether it was my herbalist, or my acupuncturist, or perhaps it was, for the first time in 3 yrs my ability to let go of the GRIEF and the CONTROL i had over my infertility.

I will never know why it took me so long, or why it takes other woman longer. But i will say this.. I never doubted God's ability to do what he was created to do. Create life.

You see that is what God excels at, that is his finest hour. Creating life is what he does best. So what is there to doubt?

I come here today with a different state of heart. A heart of a prayer that has been answered. A 'why' that has been heard, and a heart that has been moved. I don't ask but urge you all to keep pressing on&#8230; keep holding onto his cloak and asking him to reveal himself to you. 

When i look into my baby girls eyes.. being 13 weeks old now. I am reminded of God's love, God's grace & his ability to create life from a womb that could not. 

xxx

https://i40.tinypic.com/2ynqav7.jpg


----------



## PrincessBree

xxx_faithful said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> As we continue using this forum as a way to vent our fuze, to share our heartache and to come together for advice, comfort and fellowship.
> 
> More often then not we express our hurts and our WHY'S in this forum but not our triumphs. As this is a forum of LTTTC ladies, there are few that receive their BFP to continue using this forum based on it's relevance.
> 
> I refuse to be one of those woman that forget their story. Forget their testimony from God regarding their miracle baby. I choose to remind myself everyday. I choose to remind myself of my heartache, to remind myself of my daily gratitude towards God for remembering me. We tend to forget when we're in the midst of our pain, if God remembers us. I can't count how many times i thought he had forgotten me. That my prayers were going unanswered. That people around me were being blessed time and time again with another successful pregnancy, some that weren't even been trying a 1/4 of the time i had spent. While i couldn't even enable my body to ovulate, let along menstruate on it's own.
> 
> Im not too sure what it was that enabled me to be able to hold onto my pregnancy this time around,
> i don't think i could put my finger on what worked. Whether it was my herbalist, or my acupuncturist, or perhaps it was, for the first time in 3 yrs my ability to let go of the GRIEF and the CONTROL i had over my infertility.
> 
> I will never know why it took me so long, or why it takes other woman longer. But i will say this.. I never doubted God's ability to do what he was created to do. Create life.
> 
> You see that is what God excels at, that is his finest hour. Creating life is what he does best. So what is there to doubt?
> 
> I come here today with a different state of heart. A heart of a prayer that has been answered. A 'why' that has been heard, and a heart that has been moved. I don't ask but urge you all to keep pressing on keep holding onto his cloak and asking him to reveal himself to you.
> 
> When i look into my baby girls eyes.. being 13 weeks old now. I am reminded of God's love, God's grace & his ability to create life from a womb that could not.
> 
> xxx
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/2ynqav7.jpg

AWwwww shes really cute congratulations hun xx


----------



## Godsjewel

But if any of you lacks wisdom, let him ask of God, who gives to all generously and without reproach, and it will be given to him.

But he must ask in faith without any doubting, for the one who doubts is like the surf of the sea, driven and tossed by the wind.

James 1:5-6

When we come face to face with infertility, there are mountains of decisions that must be made. Questions bombard us with unyielding tenacity, and each demands an answer. Do we seek treatment? If so, how do we pay for it? How far will we go? Should we consider adoption? Is this Gods will for our lives? How long do we keep trying to conceive? Is this Gods way of telling us to stop? How do I know if it really was God speaking to me? Each decision must be weighed carefully, for the outcome could have eternal ramifications. How do we know how to make the right decision?

Who is more wise than God? Who understands our past, our present and our future better than the author of eternity? We seek answers from doctors, from support groups, from family members and friends, and that is all well and good. God doesnt expect us to travel through the quagmires of life without relying on each other. But when we face the difficult decisions of infertility, we cant forget to cry out to God for His wisdom in knowing what to do. 

Scripture tells us that if we ask God for wisdom-in full faith-He will grant us His wisdom. And not just a smidgen. No! He gives His wisdom generously. He wants us to make the right decisions about having a baby. He wants to lead us and guide us in His will. He says He will give us His wisdom about whether or not to seek medical help, whether to consider adoption or where the money will come from. 

He also grants this wisdom without reproach. In Biblical times, if you asked someone for a loan or asked to borrow something they owned, it was very common for the lender to belittle the borrower. Can you imagine if you asked your friend for a dollar and you got this response:

Ill loan you this dollar, you lazy, good-for-nothing moron! Its amazing that youre not smart enough to get a job good enough to provide for your family so you have to come to me. 

What a loser!

Ill bet you wouldnt ask her for anything else any time soon. How wonderful it is that God doesnt do us this way when we ask for His wisdom. He doesnt answer our request with You sorry, worthless servant. I knew youd never figure this out on your own. I guess Ill have to bail you out again. When will you ever learn? No. God grants us His wisdom generously and without reproach. I believe it thrills the heart of God when we approach Him and lean on His wisdom for small decisions as well as the life changing ones. 

The only requirement God lays on us is that we must ask for His wisdom in full faith. We must believe that He is who He says He is, and that He will do what He says He will do. We must not waver in our belief of Him. Have you ever seen a beach ball that gets caught in the waves on the beach? It gets slung around with every wave and every wind. God says that when we doubt, were just like that beach ball. We must believe when we ask God for wisdom. Our faith must stay strong even when He chooses to move in ways we cannot understand. When we approach God with unwavering faith, He promises His wisdom in our lives. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Nikki SA

Hi all!

Me and hubby have been ttc for about 21 months now. On Sunday I realized that I skipped my period which was due on Sunday. Today is day 5 and I took a hpt on Monday evening (long shot and over excited to pee on a stick). It showed a little pink line and since then I have been testing everyday - mornings and evenings. Went to the doc on Tuesday afternoon and he at first told me that we are tooo anxious when suddenly he smiled and said things seems to change on his tester. It was very light and told me that I should come back on Saturday morning with first morning urine and we will test it again. Meanwhile I have been testing myself everyday ever since with different brands and it seem to be all positive. At last yesterday evening I tried Clearblue's hpt which said Pregnant 2-3 weeks. I should be very happy and glad to get the results but my active and crazy mind started browsing the internet and while a load of mommy's said any line no matter how faint is a positive I started seeing some posts on other sites which said that even with all my results the chances do exist that I still could get a negative blood test on Tuesday. 

I am sick of worrying that I could be one of those unlucky ones especially due to the fact that we have been trying for so long.....


----------



## ProfWife

Seize the happiness and let it be a great moment. 

I'll be praying that those lines get darker and the blood test is a clear positive! An early, hopeful, congratulations!


----------



## Godsjewel

Nikki SA said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Me and hubby have been ttc for about 21 months now. On Sunday I realized that I skipped my period which was due on Sunday. Today is day 5 and I took a hpt on Monday evening (long shot and over excited to pee on a stick). It showed a little pink line and since then I have been testing everyday - mornings and evenings. Went to the doc on Tuesday afternoon and he at first told me that we are tooo anxious when suddenly he smiled and said things seems to change on his tester. It was very light and told me that I should come back on Saturday morning with first morning urine and we will test it again. Meanwhile I have been testing myself everyday ever since with different brands and it seem to be all positive. At last yesterday evening I tried Clearblue's hpt which said Pregnant 2-3 weeks. I should be very happy and glad to get the results but my active and crazy mind started browsing the internet and while a load of mommy's said any line no matter how faint is a positive I started seeing some posts on other sites which said that even with all my results the chances do exist that I still could get a negative blood test on Tuesday.
> 
> I am sick of worrying that I could be one of those unlucky ones especially due to the fact that we have been trying for so long.....

It definitely seems like you are going to be really celebrating the good news once the blood test comes back.

I know how stressful this could be and pray that God's peace surrounds you during this waiting time :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Nikki I agree. Enjoy your pregnancy. You can't control what may or may not happen so don't worry about it. Someone told me once that worrying is punishing yourself for something that may never happen. You're pregnant hun...congrats! Enjoy it and push all those other thoughts out. May God bless you and your womb and growing family!


----------



## Kuawen

I would like to join... DH and I have only been trying for one month now but we're heavily relying on God because if we conceive it's going to take a miracle... a little less than 3 years ago I was pressured into getting the Essure procedure done by my now ex-husband... It and years of abuse lead to our divorce shortly after. I'm now remarried and returned to God's loving arms by the man who saved my life, but I fear that I will never be able to make a family with him... At Pentecost I received a prophesy from God that I will be healed and made new and in faith my DH and I have begun trying for our first baby. But I've been searching for anyone who has experienced a similar situation like mine and received a healing and having it come to pass. I've read of so many women who have testimonies of being healed but never come back to say "Yes, I was healed and I became pregnant." 

Maybe this isn't the right place to be looking for that person but I really feel like I need to connect with other Christian ladies who might understand what I'm going through at least a little bit. 

Sorry for the highly emotional post I've been having a really weepy day...


----------



## Jett55

Today in bible study I shared f.r.o.g fully rely on God. He literally wants us to rely on him from everything. He is our Father & wants good things for us & will not withhold blessings from us even when we are unfaithful He remains faithful. We have to get to the place where we rely on God just like we rely on our natural fathers but even more so. We have to have faith in order to rely on Him. Faith is the substance of things hoped for & the evidence of things not seen. Once we see into the unseen we'll start seeing things come to be in the physical :) hope this is encouraging I know it helped me to rely on God & stop worrying. Have a blessed day everyone! Praying for ya :)


----------



## Heather11

Nikki SA said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Me and hubby have been ttc for about 21 months now. On Sunday I realized that I skipped my period which was due on Sunday. Today is day 5 and I took a hpt on Monday evening (long shot and over excited to pee on a stick). It showed a little pink line and since then I have been testing everyday - mornings and evenings. Went to the doc on Tuesday afternoon and he at first told me that we are tooo anxious when suddenly he smiled and said things seems to change on his tester. It was very light and told me that I should come back on Saturday morning with first morning urine and we will test it again. Meanwhile I have been testing myself everyday ever since with different brands and it seem to be all positive. At last yesterday evening I tried Clearblue's hpt which said Pregnant 2-3 weeks. I should be very happy and glad to get the results but my active and crazy mind started browsing the internet and while a load of mommy's said any line no matter how faint is a positive I started seeing some posts on other sites which said that even with all my results the chances do exist that I still could get a negative blood test on Tuesday.
> 
> I am sick of worrying that I could be one of those unlucky ones especially due to the fact that we have been trying for so long.....

I know how stressful it can be, but try to enjoy the moment!! :flower: That is so exciting and I am so happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

Hello ladies!!! It has been awhile since I have posted in here, but my evenings have been so short. By the time I get home from work I attempt to choke down dinner (as I have been so sick :cry:) and then I am so exhausted so I am in bed so early. 

Today I had my first ultra sound and it was such an amazing experience. We got to see the strong little heart beat and it was so amazing. I got all teary and emotional! Everything looks good and I am measuring right on schedule! :cloud9: So we go back next Thursday for another ultra sound and if everything is progressing well and still looks great we will be released to our regular ob/gyn. :winkwink: I am just so elated and thank God for answering our prayers!!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Aww heather, that's so great! I'm so happy for you. The first u/s is always the beat if you ask me. To see your little munchkin the first time...nothing compares. I got all weepy and missed most of the first one, lol. Just had to take the tech and hubbys word for it about the hb. But I'm so glad everything is going well for you. The sickness can be a pain, but it's a wonderful reminder. Sleep when you can and keep us posted!


----------



## Godsjewel

Kuawen said:


> I would like to join... DH and I have only been trying for one month now but we're heavily relying on God because if we conceive it's going to take a miracle... a little less than 3 years ago I was pressured into getting the Essure procedure done by my now ex-husband... It and years of abuse lead to our divorce shortly after. I'm now remarried and returned to God's loving arms by the man who saved my life, but I fear that I will never be able to make a family with him... At Pentecost I received a prophesy from God that I will be healed and made new and in faith my DH and I have begun trying for our first baby. But I've been searching for anyone who has experienced a similar situation like mine and received a healing and having it come to pass. I've read of so many women who have testimonies of being healed but never come back to say "Yes, I was healed and I became pregnant."
> 
> Maybe this isn't the right place to be looking for that person but I really feel like I need to connect with other Christian ladies who might understand what I'm going through at least a little bit.
> 
> Sorry for the highly emotional post I've been having a really weepy day...

Welcome! We are glad you joined us :hugs:

I've never heard of the Essure procedure, I had to look it up to see what it was. When I read about it, I see that it's not reversible...but guess what??? We serve a God that does the impossible. 

I suggest reading through the scriptures of all the miracles He has performed, so that your faith will be strengthened. God is good and has good things in store for you and your hubby. 

I pray that God's will be done in your life and that you will leave it all in His hands and as you do, He will bring peace and comfort.


----------



## Godsjewel

Heather11 said:


> Hello ladies!!! It has been awhile since I have posted in here, but my evenings have been so short. By the time I get home from work I attempt to choke down dinner (as I have been so sick :cry:) and then I am so exhausted so I am in bed so early.
> 
> Today I had my first ultra sound and it was such an amazing experience. We got to see the strong little heart beat and it was so amazing. I got all teary and emotional! Everything looks good and I am measuring right on schedule! :cloud9: So we go back next Thursday for another ultra sound and if everything is progressing well and still looks great we will be released to our regular ob/gyn. :winkwink: I am just so elated and thank God for answering our prayers!!!!

:happydance: I'm loving all the updates! God is so good and I pray that you enjoy each and every minute of this pregnancy.


----------



## Godsjewel

So Sarah laughed to herself as she thought, "After I am worn out and my master is old, will I now have this pleasure?"
Genesis 18:12

Now the LORD was gracious to Sarah as he had said, and the LORD did for Sarah what he had promised. Sarah became pregnant and bore a son to Abraham in his old age, at the very time God had promised him. 

Sarah said, "God has brought me laughter, and everyone who hears about this will laugh with me." 
Genesis 21:1-2;6

God has been gracious to the ministry of Sarahs Laughter as we reach out to those struggling with infertility or the death of a baby. He has supplied every need and has allowed us to be His mouthpiece as we have ministered to the hurts of many people. We are forever in awe of Gods love and concern for those of us who have struggled in our desire for a baby. 

People often ask where the name Sarahs Laughter came from. Many assume that the founders name is Sarah, or that she has had a baby named Sarah. Neither guess is accurate! The Sarah we chose as our poster child is the Sarah found in Scripture in the book of Genesis. Who would understand infertility more than a woman who struggled with baby hunger for 75 years?

There are several instances in Scripture where Sarah laughs. When God promised her a child, she laughed in disbelief and out of the audacity of the promise. Would God really give her a child this late in life? I believe we are often like Sarah as she laughed this day. We struggle with our relationship with God when we plead with Him for a child but in His divine wisdom, He says no--at least for a while. We find ourselves wondering if God really is able to do exceeding, abundantly above all we can ask or think, or is it just old stories and cliches handed down through generations. The hurt of our hearts becomes too heavy, and we find ourselves laughing in disbelief like Sarah.

If you read the whole encounter of Sarah laughing in Genesis 18, youll notice that the verse says Sarah laughed to herself.... To me, the most precious part of this whole passage of Scripture is the fact that God heard Sarahs laughter, and responded to her hurt even though Sarah laughed to herself. No one else heard her that day, as her conversation was spoken only in her heart. But God heard Sarahs laughter that day and He responded to her hurt. 

Friend, God hears the cry of your heart as well. He knows you want a baby more than you want your next breath. He hears the cries of your hurt even when you laugh to yourself in disbelief and frustration as Sarah did. Hell respond to your hurt as well.

Another time we see Sarah laughing is at the birth of her long-awaited son, Isaac. Can you imagine a 90 year old woman in labor, giving birth to a child promised to her decades before? I think laughter would have been an appropriate response! Notice what Sarah said when her sons birth made manifest the promise of the God of the universe:

Sarah said, God has brought me laughter, and 
everyone who hears about this will laugh with me." 

Your infertility story will eventually be resolved. One way or another you will have a child, or you will find fulfillment another way. Your infertility will not be the focus of your life forever. Sarah probably felt that her infertility never would end, and it almost seemed like it wouldnt. But even in her ridiculous explosion of joy at the birth of her son, Sarah was able to look past that wrinkly, squalling little boy to see that God really did have a purpose in her struggle. God did an amazing thing through my infertility! This is really going to make an impact on everyone who hears about this! God worked through Sarahs story--through her laughter--and others lives were touched. The same holds true for you.

As unbelievable as it may seem to you today, know that God is working through your struggle to have a baby, and others are watching. Others will learn something through your story, but what will they learn. Will they learn that God provides? Will they learn that God really is good through tough times? Just like Sarahs story, your story will tell the goodness of God. 

Sarahs laughter seems to sum up the infertility story, doesnt it? Times of hurt, and frustration. Times when only God understands the cry of your heart. Times when God moves in unbelievable ways and everyone around you can see the work God has done in your life! 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Jett55

I read a quote today it said Don't get disappointed when God doesn't give you what you want because He knows the perfect time for you to have it. How true is that He has the perfect timing for everything. As much as I want a baby now maybe now just isn't the right time but it doesn't mean it won't happen it's just not His timing yet. Praise God that He has it all figured out & is in control of everything :)


----------



## VGibs

Hey ladies...can you guys send up a little prayer for me and my family. We are having a very hard time financially and it is putting so much stress and pressure on our family life and my marriage, and with the baby on the way...it's keeping me up at night. 

My daughters father has not paid me a dime of child support in 16 months...and now it looks like I am going to have to go back to court. And I can't afford a lawyer so I am probably going to get raked over the coals because I have to represent myself.


----------



## No Doubt

Give don't worry. God will provide. My mother was in your shoes when we were younger and often had to represent herself. In fact I don't remember a time where she didn't, but it always worked out. Just remember that this battle is the Lords regardless of who is or isn't in the courtroom that day. And you can't mess with Gods people and think you'll always get away with it. You will be fine hun, and the money will come so don't worry about that either.


----------



## Heather11

No Doubt said:


> Aww heather, that's so great! I'm so happy for you. The first u/s is always the beat if you ask me. To see your little munchkin the first time...nothing compares. I got all weepy and missed most of the first one, lol. Just had to take the tech and hubbys word for it about the hb. But I'm so glad everything is going well for you. The sickness can be a pain, but it's a wonderful reminder. Sleep when you can and keep us posted!

I was all weepy too! I can't wait to see the baby again this week! Even though it really doesn't look like much of anything right now! haha :flower:


----------



## Heather11

Godsjewel said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!! It has been awhile since I have posted in here, but my evenings have been so short. By the time I get home from work I attempt to choke down dinner (as I have been so sick :cry:) and then I am so exhausted so I am in bed so early.
> 
> Today I had my first ultra sound and it was such an amazing experience. We got to see the strong little heart beat and it was so amazing. I got all teary and emotional! Everything looks good and I am measuring right on schedule! :cloud9: So we go back next Thursday for another ultra sound and if everything is progressing well and still looks great we will be released to our regular ob/gyn. :winkwink: I am just so elated and thank God for answering our prayers!!!!
> 
> :happydance: I'm loving all the updates! God is so good and I pray that you enjoy each and every minute of this pregnancy.Click to expand...


Awww thank you love!!!! :hugs:


----------



## xxx_faithful

Heather11 said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!! It has been awhile since I have posted in here, but my evenings have been so short. By the time I get home from work I attempt to choke down dinner (as I have been so sick :cry:) and then I am so exhausted so I am in bed so early.
> 
> Today I had my first ultra sound and it was such an amazing experience. We got to see the strong little heart beat and it was so amazing. I got all teary and emotional! Everything looks good and I am measuring right on schedule! :cloud9: So we go back next Thursday for another ultra sound and if everything is progressing well and still looks great we will be released to our regular ob/gyn. :winkwink: I am just so elated and thank God for answering our prayers!!!!
> 
> :happydance: I'm loving all the updates! God is so good and I pray that you enjoy each and every minute of this pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww thank you love!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...


God bless you Heather11, isn't God great when he answers our prayers? Funny how i said 'WHEN' and not 'IF' he answers our prayers. Keep God at the centre of your pregnancy journey and he will most certainly bless you even more along the way. I couldn't keep count how much God blessed me and my husband during my pregnancy and even at birth and so on. I was prayed over by a lovely gentleman in our church who had a track record of praying for woman who weren't able to conceive, and not only that but prayed that they would have an 'easy' birth. Well the time came and i got exactly what i agreed in prayer for. An incredibly easy 10hr pain free, drug free birth. I pray you will uplift God for your miracle and continue thanking him for exciting times ahead!! :) 

xoxoxoxo


----------



## Godsjewel

And there arose a fierce gale of wind, and the waves were breaking over the boat so much that the boat was already filling up.

Jesus Himself was in the stern, asleep on the cushion;
Mark 4:37-38

Have you ever experienced turbulence on an airplane? Im not talking about a little bounce here and there. Im talking about the kind of rocking and rolling that has nothing to do with music, but the kind that makes you wish you had never watched all those disaster movies about downed aircraft. Want to know what comforts me most on a bumpy ride? Not the exit rows. Not the belief that a tiny two-inch strap of canvas could keep me safe if I go hurtling through the sky. Its not even the fact that theres a barf bag waiting to catch my cookies should I be forced to toss them. The most comforting thing to me on a turbulent flight is a bored, sleepy flight attendant. 

Bored to tears. Yawning. Stretching. Catching her balance enough to glance at her watch. Why does this make me feel better? Because shes been on rough rides before and shes not the least bit worried. When I start to get nervous, all I have to do is to look at her and her expression lets me know that everything is okay. She knows the pilot is in control even if the ride is bumpy. Together they have carried so many gazillions of passengers before me and there are gazillions more to come. The flight attendant knows that the pilot knows what hes doing.

Its because of her faith in the pilot that I know I can trust him. Ive been on many tumultuous plane rides, but I have never once stormed the cockpit to ask the pilot what he was going to do to ensure my safety. I didnt question his ability or rail on his lack of concern. I never even considered the thought that hed forgotten that there was a passenger in seat 10C. Why? I knew that he knew what he was doing, even if I did not. My lack of understanding of air currents or engine thrust didnt diminish his ability to deliver me safe and sound to my destination. Even if he had explained to me how the engines worked and how this massive, mechanical bird could lift off the ground and sail away to nearly any destination on this globe, I wouldnt understand it anyway. I didnt have to. I just sat down, strapped myself in for the ride and trusted that my pilot knew where to take me and how to get me there. Then I asked a very bored, very sleepy flight attendant for a Coke.

Do you realize that Jesus is simply not worried about your life? Its not that Hes unconcerned, Hes just not worried. He doesnt sit around and wring His holy hands wondering how Hes going to pull you through the trauma of miscarriage. Hes like the flight attendant who never blinks an eye when the plane bounces from cloud to cloud. When you find yourself getting scared because you feel so out of control since your baby died and youre beginning to doubt that you will reach your ultimate destination, glance at Jesus. See the calm that He brings. No panicked look on His face. He knows the Pilot, and He knows that together youre going to arrive safely at your destination. In fact, just as the disciples did one day on the Sea of Galilee, you may even find Him napping in your ship.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

Do you not know? Have you not heard?
The Everlasting God, the LORD, the Creator of the ends of the earth
does not become weary or tired.
His understanding is inscrutable.
Isaiah 40:28

For some of us, the struggle with infertility lasts several confusing months. For others of us, the journey is much longer, lasting year after year. We can tell you how many months have passed with negative results, and can tell you the anniversary of our first attempt to conceive as easily as we can quote our wedding anniversary. Its so exhausting to keep up with doctors appointments and medication regimes, and even more exhausting to come up with new reasons why were not able to make it to yet another friends baby shower. 

We get tired. We dont understand why our fight for a baby lasts so long, and friends dont understand why youve pulled away from them. There are times when you truly feel like a leper without a colony--no one could possibly understand the life you live every day. 

Do you ever watch old movies? The ones who have the paper boys of years gone by, standing on the street corners crying Extra! Extra! Read all about it! Isaiah 40: 28 is like those paper boys. Read this Scripture as it cries out to your tired, weary heart Extra! Extra! Read all about it! Do you not know? Have you not heard? God doesnt get tired! He doesnt get weary! Keep calling on Him! Keep asking for His help and guidance! He understands why this hurts you! He understands that youre angry and frustrated! He understands! Extra! Extra!

Support groups are great for when you need to emotionally vomit on someone who understands the constant aggravation of infertility. Its such a relief to find someone who understand that when you say its the 14th day, you dont mean the 14th day of the month, but that it could be ovulation day. Its like a cool drink on a hot day when you know you can voice what your heart carries without having to explain yourself. 

But support groups cant follow you around like the cell phone network on the commercials. There will be times when God is the only one you can cry out to. The good news is, He never tires of your cries. He never wishes youd find someone else to vomit on. He understands perfectly why it makes you mad to hear someone complain about stretch marks, or why you cant get out of bed on Mothers Day. 

Extra! Extra! Go to Isaiah 40 and read all about it! Read about the God who never tires of you and understands the way you take.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies. I've just seen this thread for the first time.

I'm a very private Christian ...I'm like the book of Matthew....I go to my room and pray in private ..... None of my friends or work friends know how much faith I have.

I feel inspired to read your signatures, right now in my life I am constantly thinking of Jeremiah 29v11.....

For I know the plans I have for you,&#8221; declares the Lord, &#8220;plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.


And this makes me calm.... I would love to join you ladies if you'll have me as I go on this next journey of my life.

I have a 2 year old born on Christmas Day. I always knew it was the most Special day ever to have my baby. I would love to add to my family but I lost twins in May


----------



## Jett55

Hey ladies I just wanna ask for a little prayer. I've been having a really hard time lately & its really been hard to keep my faith these past few days. Also dh & I are unable to get health insurance & it feels like everything is just piling up :( so If you'd say a little prayer for me I'd greatly appreciate it thanks & God bless


----------



## Godsjewel

When Rachel saw that she was not bearing Jacob any children, she became jealous of her sister. So she said to Jacob, "Give me children, or I'll die!"

Jacob became angry with her and said, "Am I in the place of God, who has kept you from having children?"
Genesis 30:1-2

Men are so often the forgotten grievers in the infertility story. No one to give your name to. No heritage to share. For some, the family name will stop with you if there is no child. In Genesis 30, as in so many other pages penned by the Holy Spirit Himself, we find a hurting husband. Jacob felt the same way many men do today. At times men are asked to carry a double burden. While their hearts are longing for a child just as their wives are, they are given the job of keeping the wifes feet at least somewhere close to the ground. 

Women are typically more emotional than men and those emotions tend to spill out of every pore when baby hunger develops. Ranting, raving, tears, sleepless nights are so common for so many. But what about the men? They are expected to be the steadying force for the woman whose life is spinning out of control, but for too many, the ground is slipping away underneath them much like quicksand. Keep a stiff upper lip! Be a man! Guys, your emotions are important. Your hurt is just as real. God knows. God cares. Dont be afraid to be vulnerable with Him. Hell never abuse this trust. 

If you have ever felt the burden was just too heavy, that your shoulders are just not broad enough, you have an understanding brother in Jacob. Even though he loved his wife with his entire being, to the fullest capacity, the time came when his anger was kindled against her. Notice what he said to her. Cant you just picture them? Rachel sobbing on her knees-again. Her heart broken-again. Jacob has done all he could possibly do but it wasnt enough. He lashes out at her. Am I in the place of God, who has withheld from you the fruit of the womb? 

When a man loves a woman, he tends to want to make things better for her. A better life, a better house, a better car. If a woman has a problem, shell call her mother and talk it over but only after she has talked to her best friend from high school, her sister, and the lady at the dry cleaners. Then she takes the opinions of all of these, combines it with what the people on the internet have to say, mulls them over and just talking and hearing what everyone else had to say made her feel so much better. A man sees the same problem and decides to fix it. What does it take? How much does it cost? Okay-hes done. If fixing infertility was only that easy. Jacob had done all he could, and I believe he just hit his breaking point.

Whatever their case was, we see a marriage definitely affected by infertility. Theirs was a marriage that had survived pretty significant difficulties from the very beginning. Yet here we see a husband and wife in a knock-down-drag-out fight over the frustrations infertility brings to a marriage. 

Perhaps your marriage has been affected by your struggle. The once joyful announcement of Were trying to have a baby! has turned into bitter arguments over how far to take your medical treatment, just where the money will come from, or just when to stop trying. Sexual intimacy is no longer an enjoyable act of love one for another, but it is now a scheduled, mandated necessity to achieve a desired goal. God has placed such an importance on the marriage relationship that He considers it sacred. Dont allow Satan through your infertility to destroy what God considers sacred and holy. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

c.m.c said:


> Hi ladies. I've just seen this thread for the first time.
> 
> I'm a very private Christian ...I'm like the book of Matthew....I go to my room and pray in private ..... None of my friends or work friends know how much faith I have.
> 
> I feel inspired to read your signatures, right now in my life I am constantly thinking of Jeremiah 29v11.....
> 
> For I know the plans I have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.
> 
> 
> And this makes me calm.... I would love to join you ladies if you'll have me as I go on this next journey of my life.
> 
> I have a 2 year old born on Christmas Day. I always knew it was the most Special day ever to have my baby. I would love to add to my family but I lost twins in May

Welcome, we are glad to have you join us :hugs:

I'm very sorry to hear about the loss of your babies, I too lost one in May. It's a very hard thing to go through, but if we keep our faith, trust and hope in our Heavenly Father, we know all things will work for the good.


----------



## Godsjewel

Jett55 said:


> Hey ladies I just wanna ask for a little prayer. I've been having a really hard time lately & its really been hard to keep my faith these past few days. Also dh & I are unable to get health insurance & it feels like everything is just piling up :( so If you'd say a little prayer for me I'd greatly appreciate it thanks & God bless

Hi sweetie!

I'm sorry things aren't going well right now, but I believe that something good is around the corner. Every situation we go through in this life can be used for good, if we allow it. 

Here is one of my devotions that I think is perfect for you during this time.

"Welcome challenging times as opportunities to trust Me. You have Me beside you and My spirit within you, so no set of circumstances is too much for you to handle. When the path before you is dotted with difficulties, beware of measuring your strength against those challenges. That calculation is certain to riddle you with anxiety. Without Me, you wouldn't make it past the first hurdle!

The way to walk through demanding days is to grip My hand tightly and stay in close communication with Me. Let your thoughts and spoken words be richly flavored with trust and thankfulness. Regardless of the day's problems, I can keep you in perfect peace as you stay close to Me."

:hugs:


----------



## c.m.c

Thank you Godsjewel..... We will all have a future


----------



## Jett55

Godsjewel said:


> Jett55 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I just wanna ask for a little prayer. I've been having a really hard time lately & its really been hard to keep my faith these past few days. Also dh & I are unable to get health insurance & it feels like everything is just piling up :( so If you'd say a little prayer for me I'd greatly appreciate it thanks & God bless
> 
> Hi sweetie!
> 
> I'm sorry things aren't going well right now, but I believe that something good is around the corner. Every situation we go through in this life can be used for good, if we allow it.
> 
> Here is one of my devotions that I think is perfect for you during this time.
> 
> "Welcome challenging times as opportunities to trust Me. You have Me beside you and My spirit within you, so no set of circumstances is too much for you to handle. When the path before you is dotted with difficulties, beware of measuring your strength against those challenges. That calculation is certain to riddle you with anxiety. Without Me, you wouldn't make it past the first hurdle!
> 
> The way to walk through demanding days is to grip My hand tightly and stay in close communication with Me. Let your thoughts and spoken words be richly flavored with trust and thankfulness. Regardless of the day's problems, I can keep you in perfect peace as you stay close to Me."
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you soo much :) Really helped :hugs:


----------



## uwa_amanda

I'm having a bit of trouble with things at the moment in my life. I have been having up and down days in the last couple of weeks. I wish moving on wasn't so difficult. I wish these feelings would go away so I can finally move on and be happy. I am tired of crying all the time. Will you please pray for us? I appreciate each and every one of you here. I really don't fit in anywhere on BnB now that we aren't TTCing anymore. I end up just checking out old threads and not really posting much.

I'm sorry I'm all mopey and stuff. I just had to get it out. Prayers to all of you! :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble with things at the moment in my life. I have been having up and down days in the last couple of weeks. I wish moving on wasn't so difficult. I wish these feelings would go away so I can finally move on and be happy. I am tired of crying all the time. Will you please pray for us? I appreciate each and every one of you here. I really don't fit in anywhere on BnB now that we aren't TTCing anymore. I end up just checking out old threads and not really posting much.
> 
> I'm sorry I'm all mopey and stuff. I just had to get it out. Prayers to all of you! :flower:

:hugs:, this is why I created the thread, to come for prayer, encouragement and to just vent.

I know a little bit how you feel. Last September, on my birthday, I cried and screamed out to God my frustrations with ttc and on that day decided I had enough and was going to try to put it all behind me and just live life. It was definitely hard since that longing for a child was still rooted in my heart.

Maybe the reason why you feel that way is because that desire is there for a reason. Even though it hasn't happened yet, doesn't mean it's not going to. Taylor told me last Friday that when she was at her Grandma's house, she was watching the christian station and there was a lady that had ttc for 9 years, she got pregnant and then miscarried. Then later that year, she got pregnant again and this time with twins....they are now 2 years old. 

We don't know what God wants to do in our lives and I know He wants us to be at peace and leave our lives in His hands. Easier said then done, I know!

I'm praying for you sis :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

...casting all your anxiety on Him, because He cares for you. 
1 Peter 5:7

I want you to do something. Find a piece of paper and a pen. Now write down all the anxieties that infertility has caused you. When you have them all written down, wad that list up into a ball. Now heres your assignment for the day. Take the wadded up list of all your anxieties that you hold in your hand and throw it! (Okay, now. Dont throw it at anybody--even if theyve recently told you to relax or griped about how little sleep theyre getting since the baby came.) Just throw it at a blank wall, out your front door or in a trash can.  Just throw it away.

When you threw the wadded up list away what happened? Were you able to hold on to it and throw it away at the same time? Of course not! When you threw the paper you had to release it, to let it go. You cannot throw that ball of paper away, and hang on to it at the same time. Its simply amazing theology!

You see, 1 Peter 5:7 instructs us to take our anxieties and throw them on Christ, much as you threw your wadded up list of all the anxieties infertility has caused you. When you threw that ball of paper away, you pulled your arm back, and tossed the ball away, releasing it from your hand. Why not view your anxieties about infertility the same way? Cast them all on Jesus Christ. When you cast your cares on Him, wad them up, pull your arm back and toss them on Him, releasing them from your hand. Release your fear of a life without children and cast that anxiety on Jesus, who cares for you. Release the worry of finances and cast it on the One who put tax money in a fishs mouth. Release the anxiety of another diagnosis and cast it on the Great Physician. Release the fear of another miscarriage and cast it on the Giver of life. Cast all your cares and anxieties on Him, for He cares for you. Release them from your hand, and cast them into His.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## VGibs

That message sounded directed towards you Sarah...Don't ya think? ;)


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> That message sounded directed towards you Sarah...Don't ya think? ;)

hahaha! Yes, Ma'am :winkwink:


----------



## Godsjewel

Joseph waited 13 years.
Abraham waited 25 years.
Moses waited 40 years.
Jesus waited 30 years.

If God is making you wait, 
you're in good company​


----------



## VGibs

haha That message was aimed directly at me!!! Whether or not you meant it to...I need patience very badly right now. And I need to learn how to wait...I know God has a plan for me. What it is however...well I'm waiting to hear.


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies, just wanted to check in really quick. I noticed there are some new ladies here...welcome! God has led you here and I pray that you are as blessed as I have been and the other ladies have been as well.

Also I know some of you are having a hard time right now. I haven't had the opportunity to type anything, but I am praying for all of you and I pray that God comforts your hearts. Be sure to always trust in the Lord and He will always see you through!

GJ I've been keeping up with your progress, really excited for you and this upcoming IVF! How is your mom?

Take care ladies!


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to check in really quick. I noticed there are some new ladies here...welcome! God has led you here and I pray that you are as blessed as I have been and the other ladies have been as well.
> 
> Also I know some of you are having a hard time right now. I haven't had the opportunity to type anything, but I am praying for all of you and I pray that God comforts your hearts. Be sure to always trust in the Lord and He will always see you through!
> 
> GJ I've been keeping up with your progress, really excited for you and this upcoming IVF! How is your mom?
> 
> Take care ladies!

Hi sweetheart :hugs:

My mom is good, she said she prays for you all and gets a little confused on the ttc lingo :haha:

How is Virtue doing?


----------



## No Doubt

Virtue is doing really well. He's sleeping right now...surprisingly, lol. Its time for him too eat, but he's still asleep so I'll wake him in a few. Growing like a weed already. So far I've left him with my mil twice for all of 15 mins. That was really hard for me, lol. But things are going well, thanks for asking!


----------



## GodzChica

Godsjewel said:


> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just wanted to check in really quick. I noticed there are some new ladies here...welcome! God has led you here and I pray that you are as blessed as I have been and the other ladies have been as well.
> 
> Also I know some of you are having a hard time right now. I haven't had the opportunity to type anything, but I am praying for all of you and I pray that God comforts your hearts. Be sure to always trust in the Lord and He will always see you through!
> 
> GJ I've been keeping up with your progress, really excited for you and this upcoming IVF! How is your mom?
> 
> Take care ladies!
> 
> Hi sweetheart :hugs:
> 
> My mom is good, she said she prays for you all and gets a little confused on the ttc lingo :haha:
> 
> How is Virtue doing?Click to expand...

Hi...lol... I am overwhelmed and confused at times..trying to figure out who answered what.. who's doing what.. etc.. So I came to see what is going on and my prayers are here for ALL who are going through different seasons of their lives... God's got it.. even if we don't get it.. So nice to have each other tho.. right? On talking to some of my friends I am now aware how so many have MC their babies I was like WOW had no clue...My best friend and one of my Cousins did too... GOD is faithful just the same!!! God bless you all...:hugs:


----------



## VGibs

OH! That's Sarah's Mom!!! lol I was confused there for a minute but then I saw the picture. Hi Sarah's Mom!


----------



## Godsjewel

...God is faithful, who will not allow you to be tempted beyond what you are able, but with the temptation will provide the way of escape also, so that you will be able to endure it.
1 Corinthians 10:13

When I was about eight years old, I went on a road trip with my mom through the mountains of Tennessee. I remember sitting in the front seat feeling like such a grown up. As I am a child of the 70s, I remember the crackling of the CB radio as truckers carried on their lively conversations and warnings of smokeys hiding in their speed traps. 

We were coming down the side of a mountain on skinny, curvy roads as I noticed that my mom was driving much faster than normal. She would take the curves without slowing down and it really became frightening. What was happening? There was an 18-wheeler just behind our car that had lost its brakes and was barreling down that mountain out of control. Truckers were talking my mom down the mountain as she had no way to get out of the path of the truck behind her. Theres a huge curve to your right just ahead of you! Get ready! Just another mile and youll be off the mountain! Hang on, lady! It was utterly terrifying. My mom never said a word to me as I peppered her with questions. She just gripped her steering wheel and prayed.

Finally, we saw the most beautiful sight we had ever seen in our entire lives. That dirt road leading up the side of the mountain was more glorious than any sunset, mansion or diamond ring we had ever seen. Why? It was the way of escape for the out-of-control truck behind us. When the trucker rounded that curve in the road and saw an empty escape route, he turned his steering wheel to the right and plowed his way up the dirt path. The incline and deep sand in the escape route slowed his truck to a stop. My mom was able to slow down and safely drive us the rest of the way down the mountain. 

Infertility is hard. You certainly dont need me to tell you that. It sometimes feels like your emotions are so out of control, that you simply cannot take the frustration any more. You get a bad report from the doctor, or you get another invitation to a baby shower in the mail just as you get off the phone with your newly pregnant sister-in-law. You just dont know how much more of this you can take. Youve been told time and again that God has a plan for your life, and that He will work through this situation, but youre just not sure you can hang on long enough for Him to do the work. Has God pushed you to limits beyond what you can bear?

No, friend. He promises to never give you more of a burden than you can bear. Its written in black and white, and found in 1 Corinthians 10:13. The word, temptation is really quite an interesting word. The literal meaning is adversity, affliction, trouble: sent by God and serving to test or prove one's character, faith, holiness. God will not allow more adversity, affliction or trouble to come into your life than what you are able to bear. He may push you right up to the limit of what you can stand, but Hell never allow more than you can survive. When you feel like the burden is too heavy, and you are about to give in to the pressure, look around you. God promises a way of escape. Perhaps it will be found in the encouragement of a supportive friend. Maybe your pastor will deliver a sermon that speaks directly to your heart and the specific struggle you face. It may even come in a good doctors report, or just a stress-free date with your spouse. Look around you. God promises a way of escape when you feel like giving up.

God doesnt allow tests and trials like infertility to come into your life because He likes to see you suffer. Dont you know that He loves you, and hurts right along with you? So why does He allow it? They prove your character. Trials overcome make a shining example of faith and holiness. 

Perhaps you need to hear it from a fellow sufferer of long ago. Surely there were days that Job felt like giving up. Surely he felt like he couldnt take the hurt any more. Surely he wondered if God really did have a plan for him. Perhaps his escape route came in the form of a deep abiding belief that good things were around the bend. Read the words he shares with you today 

But he knows the way that I take; when he has tested me, I will come forth as gold. (Job 23:10)

When your struggle with infertility gets the hardest, and you feel tempted to give up on God and His plan, just hold on, lady! God will provide a way of escape for you. And when He has tested you, you will come forth as gold.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Kuawen

Thank you so much for your message today, GJ. DH and I were talking about passing through God's refining fires just yesterday as AF arrived after a long and hard TWW. Despite having all the signs that I had conceived, our hopes had been dashed against the rocks and I lost all hope. But as always, my loving husband held tight to me and to God, and together we cried and prayed and sung His praises. 

It is so very hard to go through these fires, even knowing that because of them we will grow in the Spirit and press closer to the Lord. It is incredibly comforting to be reminded of his promise not to give us more than we can handle. I'm scheduled for an HSG on Tuesday to see where the Essure coils are and contacting a surgical center to discuss having the procedure reversed. Even after the reversal Man would say my chances aren't high of becoming pregnant. But with God I know it is inevitable, in His time. He promised me that the daggers would be removed and that I am not damaged merchandise, that I am being made new. I am trying to learn to trust in that.


----------



## ProfWife

Teared up reading today's installment. First cycle I didn't cry at the start of AF. I'm sad that last month didn't end in a BFP. Praying optimistically for this coming cycle. 

Please pray for us. July 3-8 we're with his parents. We're going to break the news to them about our struggles. My family knows, but overall there hasn't been a ton of support from that side (Mom takes the "just quit trying and it will happen approach and doesn't seem overly concerned that I may have imbalances/medical issues; sister who is normally my support doesn't know what to say anymore). 

We know it took his mom a few years before my DH came along (they were married in 72, hubs didn't come along until 80), then there was a miscarriage between him and his brother in 82. Not sure if there's anything that would have to do with his side on that part, but perhaps they can share a little and be a bit more understanding. His dad is agnostic, though; so, we're praying this can be just another part of our testimony before him.


----------



## Godsjewel

Kuawen said:


> Thank you so much for your message today, GJ. DH and I were talking about passing through God's refining fires just yesterday as AF arrived after a long and hard TWW. Despite having all the signs that I had conceived, our hopes had been dashed against the rocks and I lost all hope. But as always, my loving husband held tight to me and to God, and together we cried and prayed and sung His praises.
> 
> It is so very hard to go through these fires, even knowing that because of them we will grow in the Spirit and press closer to the Lord. It is incredibly comforting to be reminded of his promise not to give us more than we can handle. I'm scheduled for an HSG on Tuesday to see where the Essure coils are and contacting a surgical center to discuss having the procedure reversed. Even after the reversal Man would say my chances aren't high of becoming pregnant. But with God I know it is inevitable, in His time. He promised me that the daggers would be removed and that I am not damaged merchandise, that I am being made new. I am trying to learn to trust in that.

Praise God, I'm glad that message touched your heart and that you have a wonderful, supportive husband.

I will keep you in my prayers and can't wait to see how God is going to move in your situation :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Teared up reading today's installment. First cycle I didn't cry at the start of AF. I'm sad that last month didn't end in a BFP. Praying optimistically for this coming cycle.
> 
> Please pray for us. July 3-8 we're with his parents. We're going to break the news to them about our struggles. My family knows, but overall there hasn't been a ton of support from that side (Mom takes the "just quit trying and it will happen approach and doesn't seem overly concerned that I may have imbalances/medical issues; sister who is normally my support doesn't know what to say anymore).
> 
> We know it took his mom a few years before my DH came along (they were married in 72, hubs didn't come along until 80), then there was a miscarriage between him and his brother in 82. Not sure if there's anything that would have to do with his side on that part, but perhaps they can share a little and be a bit more understanding. His dad is agnostic, though; so, we're praying this can be just another part of our testimony before him.

Hi Sweetie :hugs:

It's hard to share the details of your struggles with others, especially when they aren't very encouraging. That is one of the quotes I hate the most, "just relax, it will happen". Hmmm, let me see...I've been relaxed for 5 years and it still hasn't happened. 

It's sad that people tend to be insensitive and I know they aren't trying to be, it's mostly because they are not fully aware of what infertility does to a person. I pray that your in-laws will be more of an encouragement for you.

Yes, you never know why God has you wait and shining your light before his father may be part of the bigger picture.

Please let us know how things go, you will be in my prayers.


----------



## Godsjewel

I have not yet reached my goal, and I am not perfect. But Christ has taken hold of me. So I keep on running and struggling to take hold of the prize. My friends, I don't feel that I have already arrived. But I forget what is behind, and I struggle for what is ahead. 14I run toward the goal, so that I can win the prize of being called to heaven. This is the prize that God offers because of what Christ Jesus has done.
Philippians 3:12-14 (Contemporary English Version)

What errands do you need to run today? Have you got to go to the store? Maybe you have a doctors appointment. Are you running late for work? Imagine what it would be like if you had to drive your car down the road looking only in the rear-view mirror!.

What would happen? You would crash into another car or a tree. At the very least your car would be destroyed, but there is a high likelihood that you would be injured. You could even injure someone else. You would never get where you need to go, nor would you be able to get everything done that you need to do. You simply cannot travel down the road looking only behind you.

If you have experienced the mind-numbing devastation of the loss of a baby, the thought of another pregnancy can be terrifying. If you have conceived following a miscarriage, you may be tempted to look back at your previous tragedy in horrifying anticipation of another loss. Rather than basking in the joy of a baby on the way, you compare every twinge, every thought, every movement or lack thereof to the pregnancy when your baby was lost. Your heart keeps looking back to the memory of the pregnancy that failed.

Perhaps youve done the same thing with infertility. You invested so much emotional energy in your attempt to get pregnant. You fought the fear and tried your best to boost your faith enough to believe God for a healthy pregnancy. Then the negative pregnancy test came. You grieved the loss of the baby that could have been, and you just dont know if you can go through this again. You cant seem to do anything but look back at all the failed attempts to conceive.

Just as it is impossible to drive by only looking in your rear-view mirror, you cannot go through your life down this journey toward parenthood only looking behind you at the past failures to conceive or to carry a baby to term. Satan will use the situations you have faced in your past to cloak you in fear and dread, and will convince you that God does not have good things in store for you. Philippians 3:12-14 admonishes us to forget the things that are behind us, and press toward the prize before us. Do not let yourself get so consumed with the months gone by when you were not able to conceive that you forget that God is still able to lead you to the desires of your heart. Take the time you need to grieve the loss of the pregnancy that did not occur, but get your eyes ahead of you and believe that God really does have a great plan for your future.

This is not to say that a rear-view mirror has no use. You have to glance behind you from time to time to see where youve come from. Dont ever forget to look back and see where God has brought you from. Look back at the victories He has given. Remember the days you did not think you would survive the stress and strain you were under, yet God brought you through each and every one. Glance into the rear-view mirror of your life to see the victories God has brought you through, but turn your eyes to your future, and envision where God is taking you.

(Allow me to clear one thing up. If you have lost a baby, do not think that this Scripture encourages you to forget your baby. Not at all. You will never forget the precious baby that inhabited your womb, even if only for a few days. That baby was a part of you and your spouse and was created in the image of God Almighty. How could you ever forget someone that precious?) 

When you sit down in your vehicle today, glance at your rear-view mirror and be reminded of Gods grace in bringing through every heartache, every difficulty youve ever faced. Let that mirror be a constant reminder of the goodness of your Heavenly Father. But dont stop there. Look ahead through your windshield. Let the road in front of you encourage you that God still has places to take you, and works to be done in your life. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Kuawen

It's very hard for me to write this post, but I feel that I deserve it to everyone here and to others who may come to read this thread looking for hope of what I have experienced over this past weekend. I apologize if anything in this post is TMI or upsetting...

As I said on the 21st I had what I thought was the beginnings of AF. But it was unusual in that the signs and symptoms were not like they should be. My temperatures had remained elevated and the flow was pink instead of red and very light. At 10:00 AM I passed a small bit of white and pink tissue that was unlike anything I've ever seen before, and at 10:30 a small grey clot about the size of the last digit of my pinky finger. I've now been able to confirm that this was a very early miscarriage ("chemical pregnancy").

I still feel like I'm in shock, 3 days later. My husband and I had successfully conceived, even with the Essure in place making our chances a .01%... I would have been 3 weeks and nearly 2 days along when we lost the baby... 

My emotions are all over the place. I'm shattered, gutted, empty and so lost in despair that God granted us this special little gift that we only knew existed for about 2 days (I had a faint BFP on Wednesday) but for whatever reason we couldn't keep her (something in my soul just tells me it was a little girl). We spoke with our pastor yesterday and he was so kind and understanding (he too has recently lost a child through very different circumstances) and we have another meeting with him on Thursday to talk privately. I can't even begin to understand why God would do this but I know that His ways are not my ways.

But I'm also excited. I feel like crying and dancing at the same time. God has healed me, and I have my proof. My arms ache to hold my baby that now resides in heaven and I'm jealous of the angels that can play with my daughter while I cannot. I'm praying that God will bless us with another baby, one that I can carry to term and watch grow and learn and speak, and it's so hard to find the patience within myself to wait for his timing. 

I hope that I haven't offended anyone here with this message or made anyone feel like their feelings are not significant. I don't know how long I'll be grieving for my first LO or if I'll ever really get over it. I now wear a necklace that has a glass heart with a mustard seed inside it, because we had just reached that milestone when we lost her. But she came with a very important message:

Matthew 17:20
And Jesus said to them, because of your unbelief: for truly I say unto you, if you have faith as a grain of mustard seed, you shall say to this mountain, remove hence to younder place; and it shall remove; and nothing shall be impossible to you.


----------



## No Doubt

Kuawen that was beautiful and thank you for sharing. If you feel like dancing and crying then do both! I thank God for your obedience to trust in Him and praise Him during this time in your life that can he so difficult. But you sound as though you are doing well. Continue to trust im the Lord and I'm sure you and your husband will be fine. I will be in prayer for you and yours.


----------



## Godsjewel

Kuawen, that was a miracle you had experienced and to think that all the odds were against you getting pregnant. God is so good and I can't wait for another miracle to come your way.

I too lost a little one recently and I daily have to remind myself to think of the positive, that it actually happened and for the 1st time in my life I saw 2 lines on a pregnancy test. If it happened once, it can happen again. 

Thanks for sharing with us :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Your word is a lamp to my feet and a light to my path.
Psalm 119:105


Have you ever tried to walk through a house late at night when the electricity has gone out? It is pitch black and you cant see your hand in front of your face. You might not even be quite sure of where you are in the room--until your toe finds the leg of your coffee table! Ouch!

Eventually, you find a flashlight. You click it on and the light floods the space around you. Where do you shine it? You shine its light on the floor just in front of your feet. It would be silly to try to use this flashlight to light up your entire home, or even a room on the other side of the house. You need it to show you where to take your next step. You dont need to see whats hidden underneath the bed in the guest bedroom. You just need to know where to place your foot so that you dont stumble and fall.

God has promised that His Word will be a lamp to your feet and a light to your path. Infertility can be a very dark time in your life, filled with questions and very hurtful emotions. Why not search Scripture for Gods guidance? Jeremiah 29:13 says You will seek Me and find Me when you search for Me with all your heart. Theres a little bit of light shining in the dark days when you dont know what to do. Search for God, and Hell be found by you. 


Does that mean that He will instantly reveal His entire plan to you, complete with all the details surrounding the resolution of your infertility story? Not likely. Many struggling women have said, If I just knew that God really was going to give me a baby, I could get through the darkness of this night. I could hold up under the pressure if I knew for certain that at the end Id have a baby. Remember that the flashlight only shows you the area right around you. It gives just enough light for you to take the next step. Sometimes God does the same. He doesnt reveal His entire plan to you. He just illuminates your way enough for you to take the next step, to make the next decision, to get through the next day or the next hour. He knows you are traveling infertilitys journey. Through His Word, He can shine a light to this path and help you know what His beautiful plan is for you and your family.


Dive in to the Word of God. Youll find help there. Youll find encouragement there. Most of all, youll find God there.


----------



## Godsjewel

Weve desperately cried Gods Name in times of extreme crisis, pleading for divine intervention and weve whispered it quietly in moments of reverent worship. Weve spoken with Him of day to day things and wept with Him through the most intimate hurts our hearts can carry. Each is an example of prayer. Its the communion of divinity and humanity where were invited into presence of the Almighty by God Himself. We speak of prayer as the most powerful weapon in our arsenal, yet seldom truly believe in the truth of its strength. 

What is the reality? Is there power in prayer? Is God moved by the heartfelt cries of people who call on His Name or would things remain the same whether we pray or not? As people who struggle with infertility, we pray for children. We ask God to bless our wombs, and give us the desires of our hearts by granting us the gift of a healthy baby. Why does God give some people children, yet withholds pregnancy from others?

While we could never pretend to answer all the questions that abound on prayer, perhaps you will be encouraged and find yourself wanting to learn more about prayer from our devotions this week. We will look at what Scripture says and what you have said about prayer. We will also share from readers who so graciously tell their own experiences of the power of prayer in their own lives. You dont want to miss this weeks Daily Double Portions!

******************************

Prayer really is amazing. It is literally communication between God the Creator and created humanity. Sometimes we make it so confusing that we tend to shy away from it, believing we are doing it wrong. If we are talking to God, we are praying! Every time you ask God to bless you with a child, you have lifted your soul in prayer. But why do we pray? Do we do it because of tradition or because its what good people do? Does it really matter if we pray or not? Lets turn to Scripture and see what Gods Word says about prayer.

Should we pray about infertility? Does it really matter if we pray about infertility or are we wasting our time and Gods? Thankfully, we know infertility matters to the heart of God. God chose to include multiple stories of barren couples in His Bible. He could have included anything He wanted in His Word--after all, its His book! God chose to include story after story of couples who cried out to Him for a baby. Abraham and Sarah. Elizabeth and Zacharias. Elkanah and Hannah. He even included the infertile in the lineage of Christ. Gods heart must have a tender spot for those of us so consumed by baby hunger. 

Since so many pages of the Word are devoted to infertility, lets take a look and see what role prayer plays in the lives of these families. Since there are definite examples in Scripture, lets examine a few of them.

Praying your emotions regarding infertility:

Abraham spoke freely with the Almighty about his unmet desire for a baby, and the emptiness his heart carried. What was Abrahams prayer about infertility? O Sovereign LORD, what good are all your blessings when I dont even have a son? (Genesis 15:2 NLT) Sometimes we feel our prayers have to be so holy that we cannot be fully honest with God. We must never forget that God is God and He is holy and we must approach Him with respect and reverence. However, He is also our Father, and He understands that we are emotional creatures. He made us this way. He knows that infertility hurts and He wants us to come to Him with all the pain we are feeling. 

Look at Gods response back to Abraham when he poured his heart out to God. God had just promised Abraham a great reward yet he basically responded by telling God it wasnt enough if he didnt have a child to share it with. What was Gods reaction? It certainly wasnt anger or disappointment. God showed Abraham such compassion and love as the God of the universe made a blood covenant with the created. 

You can express your heart to God in prayer in times of joy, in times of sadness, in times of frustration. Learn from Abrahams example and tell God how you feel.

Daily Double Portion reader, Rosilynn S. shares with us how she was able to pour her heart out to God in a moment of sadness:

Just last week, I was fighting depression. The root of my depression came from my insecurities about getting older, not having children, struggling with where I am in my career, and not knowing how to move forward when life doesn't happen the way I expected it to happen. I called my mom, we talked and she prayed for me. I told my husband about my feelings, he prayed for me. Later in the day, after running an errand, I pulled my car over to an empty parking lot and I just began to pour my heart out to the Lord. I shared my fears, my frustrations, concerns, sadness, disappointments and I asked for God's peace. I prayed the scripture weeping may endure for a night, but joy comes in the morning. After that prayer, I felt peace and joy. I went home and began to clean my home and played some Christian music. I began to praise God. My heart was lifted because of prayer and I felt hope and like everything would be ok.

I am a living witness, prayer works!

Perseverance in prayer and asking God to give you a child:

Perhaps the most natural prayer we pray regarding infertility is the prayer asking God to give us a child and the most natural place to start is in 1 Samuel where read about Hannah. The pages of 1 Samuel are drenched in Hannahs tears as she wept on the floors of the temple, begging God for a baby. Year after year after year, Hannah and her husband would travel to the house of the Lord to worship. When she was there, Hannah would fall in prayer at the temple and beg God for a child. Notice that even in her distress, Scripture tells us Hannah prayed to the Lord (1 Samuel 1:10), even though she wept bitterly. Hannahs prayers were not a one time thing. Verse 12 says she continued praying. Nothing could stop her petitions to the Almighty. Not the years of barrenness, not the provocation of a bitter, hateful rival. Not even the discouragement of years of waiting for a baby. Hannah is a portrait of perseverance in prayer for all of us to emulate. 

Eventually, Hannahs prayers were answered in the birth of her son, Samuel. 1 Samuel 1:19 says the Lord remembered her. The grief she had lived through paled in comparison to the incredible joy at the gift of this baby. However, Hannahs prayers did not stop when God gave her what she had asked of Him so many times. Hannah offered prayers of thanksgiving for her son. In fact, the record of her thanksgiving outnumbers the number of scriptures that describe her prayers of petition. Her worship of God even began before her child was conceived. If you find similarities in your prayers for a child and Hannahs, may you also find similarities in her prayers of praise and your own.

Praying for each other in the infertility journey:

Dont forget to pray for each other. Genesis 25 tells us about another infertile couple in Scripture, Isaac and Rebekah. Verse 19 says Isaac prayed to the Lord on behalf of his wife, because she was barren; and the Lord answered him and Rebekah his wife conceived. Pray for your spouse as you go through this trial together. This Scripture plainly says that Rebekah conceived because Isaac prayed for her. Praying about infertility matters! Pray for other couples you know who are struggling. Join together and pray for each other. There is power in your prayers one for another. 

God cares about infertility and He wants you to come to Him with your hurts, your petitions for yourself and those you love and your praise. God answers prayers about baby hunger! 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## VGibs

Ladies I need a bit of advice. I'm a firm believer of "if you don't have anything nice to say" etc...well I have come across another BNB member who is sooooo rude and never has anything nice to say. I know she is struggling with infertility and tonight she made it personal by attacking my comment. Told me to "stick my happy go lucky pregnancy up my ass." And that I didn't deserve my children because I don't care for them properly. But she wrote me on FB. So I can't really say anything to a mod on BNB. Anyways, I chose not to respond because, well if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all. I kind of wanted to tell her that I know she is hurting and I forgive her for saying what she did, but not to talk to me again. Am I being fair? Or am I shutting off a line of communication that could possibly help someone in the end? Not sure what The Lord wants me to learn from this...


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> Ladies I need a bit of advice. I'm a firm believer of "if you don't have anything nice to say" etc...well I have come across another BNB member who is sooooo rude and never has anything nice to say. I know she is struggling with infertility and tonight she made it personal by attacking my comment. Told me to "stick my happy go lucky pregnancy up my ass." And that I didn't deserve my children because I don't care for them properly. But she wrote me on FB. So I can't really say anything to a mod on BNB. Anyways, I chose not to respond because, well if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all. I kind of wanted to tell her that I know she is hurting and I forgive her for saying what she did, but not to talk to me again. Am I being fair? Or am I shutting off a line of communication that could possibly help someone in the end? Not sure what The Lord wants me to learn from this...

She must be hurting to say those kinds of things. Sometimes hurt brings out the ugly and that was definitely ugly. I would just pray for her and leave it alone, no sense in going back and forth with someone who is bringing you down. Hopefully she will come to her senses and realize what she said was wrong. Forgive her and move on.


----------



## Godsjewel

Why should we pray? Should we pray because we have a problem and God has the answer? Should we pray because we need to let God know we need something? First and foremost, we pray because God tells us to. 1 Thessalonians 5:17 says to pray without ceasing.  When things are going great for us--pray. When things are awful--pray. When we get the answers we desire--pray. When nothing is going right--pray. Perhaps the most amazing thing about it is that prayer is Gods idea. He loves us and desires relationship with us. Relationship requires communication and prayer is how we communicate with God. 

Dont forget, however, that communication goes two-ways. What if you went an entire week with your spouse where you spoke every word, but he said nothing. No notes written down, no emails or tweets. Not even hand gestures. No communication from him to you at all for one solid week. Not because he was angry or because of any other problem, but just because that was the method of communication you had fallen into. What would your relationship be like that week? Would you know exactly what your husband was thinking and feeling? What he wanted for dinner? How his day was at work? What would your relationship be like that week? 

When you spend time in prayer, remember to listen for Gods communication back to you. When you are dealing with infertility, you desperately need Gods guidance. You are asking Him to new grant life and with this new life comes an eternal soul. What could carry more significance? 

So many prayer requests come into Sarahs Laughter asking for Gods guidance. What an honor to pray for and with you. Prayer is one way you will find Gods direction for your life. Jeremiah 29:11-14 says For I know the plans I have for you, declares the LORD, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. Then you will call upon me and come and pray to me, and I will listen to you. You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart. I will be found by you, declares the LORD. God is telling you that He will not be hidden from you when you come to Him in prayer and seek Him with your whole heart. He does not promise that He will reveal His entire plan to you all at one time, or even that He will reveal things to you within your time frame. But He does say when you seek Him with your whole heart, He will allow Himself to be found by you.

Christine Y. shares with us a time when she sought God's guidance over which doctor she should contact regarding her medical treatment for infertility:

My husband and I have been hoping to conceive since December 2010. After 6-months of no conception, I grew concerned and went to an OB/GYN for basic blood work. This first doctor and I did not click well - she was recommending ovulatory drugs, something that I did not feel comfortable with at the time because by all my tracking calculations, I was ovulating regularly. Her recommendations did not seem to match my situation. So as my annual exam approached in December 2011 (also the one-year mark of us trying to conceive), I began searching for a new doctor, but was very unsure about who to see. I asked several friends who they recommended and seemed to get a different answer each time, making me feel even more confused and uncertain. I scheduled an appointment with a particular doctor, but kept wondering if I should switch my appointment to a different doctor at the same practice named Amy who was also recommended to me. 

One night as I was agonizing over this seemingly small decision (that felt big to me at the time), I was crying out to the Lord to help me. I realized as I was praying that it was silly for me to worry and fret about what doctor to see, and instead prayed for a clear sign if I should switch my appointment to see Dr. Amy instead. The clear sign I prayed for was to see or hear the name Amy the next day.

Lo and behold, God has a lovely sense of humor. As my husband and I were driving to church the next morning, we were behind a car for several miles that had a "Vote for Amy" bumper sticker. The funny thing was that I did not remember my prayer in that moment - it wasn't until I was talking to a friend after church that it hit me, and I just felt so much awe and wonder that God had so faithfully and specifically answered that prayer. (And my friend wondered why I suddenly had zoned out.) So the next day, I called and switched my appointment to Dr. Amy. My appointment with Dr. Amy was wonderful and we get along very well. I know God does not always answer our prayers that specifically, but I'm thankful for the moments when He does. 

I'm currently still walking this journey of waiting and hoping for children. It has been 2 1/2 years full of lessons learned, relationships we would otherwise not have, and opportunities realized that would not have been. I would not change anything about how our journey has gone so far. We have been praying for wisdom and guidance about what the Lord's plan is for our lives, but are presently receiving only silence. But in that silence, we strive to be thankful for all the blessings He has given us: five furry kids, a home, time alone together, more financial freedom, and improved physical health through our decision to adopt a plant-based diet after watching Forks Over Knives. Whether we grow our family biologically or through adoption, we are open and ready for the Lord's will, just waiting for His guidance. I think the hardest thing for me currently is getting impatient and anxious (in an excited way) about what God's plan is for our lives. I firmly believe Romans 8:28 - His plan will be good because He is good. I want His plan. I just really, really want to KNOW what His plan is. Like, really. Really!! 

Prayers for patience much appreciated. :)

God can even show you how He wants you to pray. Perhaps He wants you to spend time with Him offering your most heartfelt praise. He may lead you to be vulnerable in His presence, laying your soul bare before Him. 

When you face questions in your journey through infertility, pray about what God wants you to do. Does He want you to seek medical treatment or trust Him for conception? Does He want you to check into adoption or wait a little longer? Let Him guide you in how He desires you to pray. Dont rely on others alone to pray for you. Youll miss the wonderful treasure of a relationship with the God who loves you more than you could ever comprehend and who has an amazing plan for your life. (Also--notice the verse says YOU will call upon me and I will listen to YOU. I will be found by YOU. God wants to hear from YOU!) Hell reveal His plan to you as you need to know. How will you know His plan for you unless you communicate with Him?

God loves you. He desires communication with you and with give you His guidance when you seek Him with your whole heart. Pray without ceasing about infertility and every other area of your life.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## xxx_faithful

VGibs said:


> Ladies I need a bit of advice. I'm a firm believer of "if you don't have anything nice to say" etc...well I have come across another BNB member who is sooooo rude and never has anything nice to say. I know she is struggling with infertility and tonight she made it personal by attacking my comment. Told me to "stick my happy go lucky pregnancy up my ass." And that I didn't deserve my children because I don't care for them properly. But she wrote me on FB. So I can't really say anything to a mod on BNB. Anyways, I chose not to respond because, well if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all. I kind of wanted to tell her that I know she is hurting and I forgive her for saying what she did, but not to talk to me again. Am I being fair? Or am I shutting off a line of communication that could possibly help someone in the end? Not sure what The Lord wants me to learn from this...


Firstly, I am sorry to hear someone is that hurt to go out of their way to hurt you. I too, would be offended of that type of message directed towards me. As much as it is tempting to be provoked at the anguish she must be feeling we must respond (if we choose to) in love. Or perhaps sit quiet and pray for her? You might be surprised at what work God will continue to do in your life if you allow him. 
We must CHOOSE to not be offended. Just as we often look for a negative in someone's compliment, we must seek a positive out of someone's negative comment. It's evident, she simply wants to be where you are right now.

When your load is too heavy, cast your cares to him. xx


----------



## Godsjewel

...by His wounds we are healed.
Isaiah 53:5

You look beautiful! You are fit and seem to be the picture of health. No one would ever think you carry diseases in your body that torment you so. 

Those of us who suffer from infertility are often afflicted with various diseases and physical conditions unseen by outward symptoms. Polycystic ovarian syndrome, endometriosis, low sperm counts. In fact, if pregnancy were not a desired outcome, the presence of some of these conditions may never be discovered. Once revealed in our lives, they become a near constant focus of attention and medical treatment. 

God provided for the healing of our physical bodies when Christ died for us on Calvary. Isaiah 53:5 assures us of our healing through the wounding of Jesus physical body on our behalf. When Christ offered His perfect, sinless life as an atoning sacrifice for our sin, dont forget that He made a way for our bodies to be healed as well. What indescribable love and sacrifice!

There are numerous examples of healing in Scripture. In 2 Kings 20:1-6 we read the account of Hezekiah being healed because of prayer, and God adding 15 years to his life:

In those days Hezekiah became ill and was at the point of death. The prophet Isaiah son of Amoz went to him and said, "This is what the LORD says: Put your house in order, because you are going to die; you will not recover."

Hezekiah turned his face to the wall and prayed to the LORD, "Remember, O LORD, how I have walked before you faithfully and with wholehearted devotion and have done what is good in your eyes." And Hezekiah wept bitterly.

Before Isaiah had left the middle court, the word of the LORD came to him: "Go back and tell Hezekiah, the leader of my people, 'This is what the LORD, the God of your father David, says: I have heard your prayer and seen your tears; I will heal you. On the third day from now you will go up to the temple of the LORD. I will add fifteen years to your life.

There have been many instances of people in my family being healed as a result of prayer. Allow me to share some of them with you.

My husband was experiencing chest pains at the age of 30. He had just returned from leading a group of teenagers on a missions trip to Costa Rica where they had had the privilege of leading several people to God. Their faith was strong! He asked them to pray for him one night at church, and as they gathered around him and prayed, the pain left him and has never returned.

My brother-in-law suffered severe cardiomyopathy and was told he had about 2 weeks to live. That was almost 20 years ago. Through much prayer and medical intervention, God healed him. He is in full time ministry today.

My mother was healed from crippling arthritis after being told she would live her life in a wheelchair. As she knelt in an altar in a time of prayer, asking God for healing, she said she literally felt a hand on her back--although no one touched her--and her back was healed. 

My sister was diagnosed with a cancerous tumor just before leaving the country for a missions trip. During a time of prayer on the missions field, she was miraculously and instantaneously healed and the cancer has never returned.

At 5 years old, my niece broke her arm and sustained severe nerve damage. Doctors said her arm would never grow beyond the size it was at 5 years. Through prayer, her arm was healed and at 24 years old, it is perfectly normal.

I was diagnosed with three diseases that affect fertility. My whole family prayed for Gods will for us. I prayed over every procedure, over every pill and shot I took and asked God to bless them and enable them to do the job they were intended to do. Through much prayer, God granted me a daughter.

In December 2012, I had a stroke. While shopping with my husband, I suddenly lost the use of my left arm. Doctors are still unable to explain why I had it. There were no warning signs, no explanations. They told me that with therapy, I should regain most of the use of my arm within a few months. We immediately called on family and friends to pray. I regained 100% of the use of my arm within 3 days. 

These are only examples within my family! To God alone be the glory!

When you pray about your infertility, pray about your physical healing as well. Ask God to heal your ovaries, or to remove fibroids. You can ask Him to heal the conditions that doctors cannot find. God can heal instantaneously or He can heal over time. He can work through doctors and medicines or He can heal in ways that cannot be explained. However He choses to heal, know that all healing comes from the hand of God and be assured that people have been healed because of prayer.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi Ladies!

The thread has been pretty quiet lately, I pray you all are doing well.

As for me, I was suppose to start my 2nd cycle of IVF today, but due to the doctors finding extra uterine lining that is making my uterus an uneven surface, they are wanting me to hold off until I have a hysteroscopy done to remove the protruding lining. They don't know why it's there or what could of caused it, but thinking it may be left over lining from my previous cycle that just didn't come out.

If we were to proceed with it being like this, we run the risk of having another miscarriage, due to the fact that the embryo could implant on the protruding lining and the lining could be ready to shed.

My IVF clinic is currently undergoing a merge with a different hospital and said it may take 2-3 weeks before they get me scheduled to have the procedure done. Of course I was a little bit upset about the whole thing, having to have another procedure done, which means more time off work. I'm just tired of all these road bumps and look forward to some smooth sailing.

Of course I have to look at the bright side or else I would drive myself nuts. I researched having a hysteroscopy before an IVF cycle and it looks like there is an increase in pregnancies after having the procedure done. Supposedly what I read is that the scraping of the uterus causes the lining to be a little more sticky and that will help the embryo implant. Who knows...but it's nice to think it will help :thumbup:


----------



## ProfWife

Anything which can help it stick is a good thing.

We just got back from a mini-vacation to my college town. I have today and tomorrow before we take off again to spend a long weekend with his family. I'm on the verge of ovulation now...so, we're going to have to make sure we don't get so tired running around with his family that we can't BD.

I'm quite bummed out. Through diet and exercise I'd finally gotten back down to the 130s. This morning, back in the 140s. We walked 5+ miles every day of our vacation, ate breakfast (a waffle for me each morning), drank mostly water, had a good dinner out where I made pretty good choices for meals...but I put ON 5 pounds. NOT FAIR!

I'll need to be really careful with his parents when we visit since I don't want to put MORE on.


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Anything which can help it stick is a good thing.
> 
> We just got back from a mini-vacation to my college town. I have today and tomorrow before we take off again to spend a long weekend with his family. I'm on the verge of ovulation now...so, we're going to have to make sure we don't get so tired running around with his family that we can't BD.
> 
> I'm quite bummed out. Through diet and exercise I'd finally gotten back down to the 130s. This morning, back in the 140s. We walked 5+ miles every day of our vacation, ate breakfast (a waffle for me each morning), drank mostly water, had a good dinner out where I made pretty good choices for meals...but I put ON 5 pounds. NOT FAIR!
> 
> I'll need to be really careful with his parents when we visit since I don't want to put MORE on.

It's crazy how much our weight can fluctuate...sometimes it's just not fair!

Keep exercising and making the right food choices and you should be just fine :thumbup:


----------



## Kuawen

I received a bit more hope over the weekend. Though I'd found out that both the Essure coils are still in place, after doing some research I've discovered that the Essure is not nearly as successful a birth control method as it is touted to be. There was one poll that even stated that up to a third of the women who had the Essure put in became pregnant afterward, and carried safely to term! The manufacturers of Essure have not been reporting problems with their devices or subsequent pregnancies to the FDA. 

This information came as a complete shock to me. I am in awe that, even when I was at the darkest point in my life, God was guiding me. When the outcome could have been so much worse (my ex-husband was pushing for a hysterectomy) He guided me to a solution that protected me from the evil in my life and still preserved me for what was to come. I don't doubt that the coils will eventually have to come out, but I feel that if that is God's plan for us then He will also provide a way for it to happen. All efforts we have made for moving forward with the surgery in the last few weeks have not been successful, and so I feel like He is saying "Peace, be still." 

I don't want to be putting words in God's mouth, but we will continue to try to conceive naturally and, provided that God doesn't bless us that way, we will continue to pray and seek his blessings for following the other path. 

I admit it's draining; I've never been a patient person. After years of being married to the wrong person, of going through so much heart ache and pain and never losing that desire to be a mother, all I want is my baby NOW. I pray that we won't have to wait too much longer.


----------



## Jett55

Hey ladies I have a prayer request my nephew Iain is 9months old & today the doc said he hasn't been gaining weight & also my sister Katie she's very stressed with all of this so if you'd say a prayer for them I'd really appreciate it :) thanks & God bless <3

As an update on me if this cycles a bust dh & I will be taking a step back from ttc for about 3 months. I of course will still be on here updating & praying for each one of you but at this time we feel it's best to take a step back


----------



## Kuawen

Of course! :hugs: I'm happy to pray for Iain and Katie. I pray for God to touch Iain's body and to heal him, to bless him with strength and good health that he may continue to grow. I pray for Katie to have the comforting touch of God's arms around her, that she may be granted His peace in knowing that He is watching over them and that His love will see them through this tough time.


----------



## Jett55

Thank you kuawen. There's a lot of prayers going up for them but you cab never have to much prayer. Where two stand in agreement as touching anything it'll be done how much more if there's a lot of us standing in agreement :D


----------



## Godsjewel

Me: God, can I ask You a question?

God: Sure

Me: Promise You wont get mad

God: I promise

Me: Why did You let so much stuff happen to me today?

God: What do u mean?

Me: Well, I woke up late

God: Yes

Me: My car took forever to start

God: Okay

Me: at lunch they made my sandwich wrong & I had to wait

God: Huummm

Me: On the way home, my phone went DEAD, just as I picked up a call

God: All right

Me: And on top of it all off, when I got home ~I just want to soak my feet in my new foot massager & relax. BUT it wouldnt work!!! Nothing went right today! Why did You do that?

God: Let me see, the death angel was at your bed this morning & I had to send one of My Angels to battle him for your life. I let you sleep through that

Me (humbled): OH

GOD: I didnt let your car start because there was a drunk driver on your route that would have hit you if you were on the road.

Me: (ashamed) God: The first person who made your sandwich
today was sick & I didnt want you to catch what they have, I knew you couldnt afford to miss work.

Me (embarrassed): okay

God: Your phone went dead bcuz the person that was calling was going to give false witness about what you said on that call, I didnt even let you talk to them so you would be covered.

Me (softly): I see God

God: Oh and that foot massager, it had a shortage that was going to throw out all of the power in your house tonight. I didnt think you wanted to be in the dark.

Me: Im Sorry God

God: Dont be sorry, just learn to Trust Me. in All things , the Good & the bad.

Me: I will trust You.

God: And dont doubt that My plan for your day is Always Better than your plan.

Me: I wont God. And let me just tell you God, Thank You for Everything today.

God: Youre welcome child. It was just another day being your God and I Love looking after My Children.


----------



## Godsjewel

Jett55 said:


> Hey ladies I have a prayer request my nephew Iain is 9months old & today the doc said he hasn't been gaining weight & also my sister Katie she's very stressed with all of this so if you'd say a prayer for them I'd really appreciate it :) thanks & God bless <3
> 
> As an update on me if this cycles a bust dh & I will be taking a step back from ttc for about 3 months. I of course will still be on here updating & praying for each one of you but at this time we feel it's best to take a step back

:hugs:praying for your family sweetheart. Looking forward to hearing some good news soon.


----------



## uwa_amanda

Say a quick prayer for me please...I am battling the worst ear infection I have had in a long time. I have literally sat at my desk crying all day because I am in so much pain. I went to the doctor this morning and was given two antibiotics but nothing for pain. I am hurting so bad right now I could scream! Thanks ladies... :(


----------



## Jett55

uwa_amanda said:


> Say a quick prayer for me please...I am battling the worst ear infection I have had in a long time. I have literally sat at my desk crying all day because I am in so much pain. I went to the doctor this morning and was given two antibiotics but nothing for pain. I am hurting so bad right now I could scream! Thanks ladies... :(

Definitely praying for ya. I hate ear infections :(... Praying for healing & a quick recovery from the infection & no more pain :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> Say a quick prayer for me please...I am battling the worst ear infection I have had in a long time. I have literally sat at my desk crying all day because I am in so much pain. I went to the doctor this morning and was given two antibiotics but nothing for pain. I am hurting so bad right now I could scream! Thanks ladies... :(

I'm sorry dear, that's no fun :hugs: can you call the dr's office and see if they prescribe you something for the pain?

I know when Tay has had them, they prescribed her some gooey ear drop medicine and that seemed to help her. Praying you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Godsjewel

Have you ever thought about how much God cares about your family? When He laid the foundations of the world and created human beings, He created us in families! He wanted us to understand the relationship He desired with us, so He wrote His story as one of a Father and a Son. Jesus Christ came to earth and took His place in a human family with a mother, a step-father, and He even became a big brother of sorts. Families matter to God. 

When you pray over your family and the conception of your children, you are doing what God would have you to do. Isaac prayed over Rebekah to conceive. Abraham talked to God about his childlessness. Hannah bombarded the heavenlies with her pleas for a baby. God heard each and every prayer. Your prayers for your family matter to Him.

In the book of John, chapter 2, we read the account of Jesus and His mother, Mary, and His disciples as they attended a wedding. (Dont you love how Jesus got involved in the celebrations of families?) Now, everyone knows that something always goes wrong at weddings. The flower girl throws her basket down and refuses to go down the aisle, the best man locks his knees and passes out or the nervous groom stumbles over his words and takes his blushing bride to be his lawfully wedded husband. Most slip ups are just wedding day bumbles that the couple can laugh about later, but these friends of Jesus had a major disaster looming--they had run out of wine.

In Biblical times, running out of wine at a wedding would be devastation to the family. They would hang their heads in shame for a long time at this humiliation. When Mary heard that the wine was gone, she slipped over to Jesus and told Him, then went back to the servants and told them to do whatever He said to do. He ordered the servants to fill the empty jars with water. When they filled them--with somewhere between 120-180 gallons of water--they were instantly turned into high quality wine. How wonderful that Jesus first miracle occurred not in a church, or in the midst of important, holy people, but at a family celebration.

What can we learn from this story about praying for our desires for our families? So much! Take a cue from Mary. As soon as she saw there was a problem, what did she do? She went to Jesus and told Him all about it. (John 2:3) She also knew that He knew just how to solve the problem, and would instruct them as to what to do. (2:5) When the servants trusted Jesus, even if His plan made no sense (filling empty wine jars with water and serving it to wedding guests?) everything turned out fine. In their time of desperation, they knew they could trust Jesus and follow His command. It was because of the seriousness of their need, they were able to trust Him more than they would have if they had never had a problem. The end result was that the family was held in high esteem among their peers. You have kept the good wine until now. (2:10) What Jesus did for this family was better than what they ever could have done on their own.

When you have a problem with your family, whether it is fertility related or not, take it to Jesus first. Tell Him all about it in prayer, then resolve in your heart to do what He tells you to do, whether it makes sense to you or not. In desperate times, youll learn to trust Him more and more. Youll find that God will do things for your family better than you can do for yourself. 

Kelly is the leader of the LIVE Infertility Support Group in Lancaster County, Pennsylvania. Because of infertility, she has learned to pray fervently for her husband. She shares some of their story for this series on prayer:

Our infertility journey began like most others, tried for a good year and then sought out medical help. The first doctor we went to started our fertility work up like most do--with a semen analysis from my husband. A pretty "easy" test compared to all the ones I would have to endure if his test was normal. Well, needless to say, that test changed the course of our life forever. I remember thinking, what's the worst that could happen? Even if he has a low count, all you need is one, right? I called the doctor's office on a week day morning when my husband was at work and got the results. The nurse on the line simply stated there was zero sperm found and doctor recommended we see a urologist. At that point, I truly thought that there was no way for us to have a biological child and my whole world came crashing down.

After the initial blow of the results, we did a repeat SA to confirm his first results and learned that there was still a possibility for us to have biological children through IVF if my husband was making sperm. So after two different urologists, five months, & a testicular biopsy, we found out my husband did indeed have good normal sperm, but there was a blockage somewhere in his plumbing! This was such an answer to prayer after months of praying for sperm! (Talk about praying prayers you never thought you pray!) 

Unfortunately the next part of our story is a bummer. We did our first IVF with the sperm they frozen during my husbands biopsy, and did not have a positive result. This then led us to a follow up consult with our doctor to discuss our next step, which we assumed would be another IVF. But to our surprise, she recommended that we go to a world famous urologist in to see what he said. He recommended doing surgery to repair the blockage. We prayerfully decided to take his medical advice and have the surgery. This was such a rush of emotion since we had already grieved ever having a child without medical help, and although a successful surgery did not guarantee conception without medical intervention, it would move us from a 0% chance to a chance! 3 months later, another moment happened that changed us forever. After a 5 hour surgery, the doctor took me to a private room to explain how the surgery went. The first words out of his mouth were "Well, I fixed him up!" Without thinking, I embraced the surgeon that God used to bring forth an answer to so many prayers! During my husband's surgery we had people fasting and praying for him, and many had been praying for us for the past year or so since we discovered & shared about our infertility situation. I remember finally being able to see my husband and telling him the surgery was a success. This was also an amazing and humorous moment because my husband had twilight medicine in surgery and did not remember anything 10 seconds after I said it. So I got to tell him at least 20 times that the surgery was successful and got to see his big joyous smile every time because it was like he was hearing it for the first time! He would look at me and say "Did it work?!" and then I would smile & say "Yes!", and then he would smile big...10 seconds later..."Did it work?!"...God truly has a sense of humor. I so regret not filming that interaction with my phone! But nevertheless, I will remember it forever. A month later we went back for our follow up visit to confirm the surgery was indeed a success. The Dr took us back to the lab and actually let us look at the sperm under a microscope. It was amazing to actually physically see the answer to our prayers!

The anniversary of my husband's successful surgery was 2 years ago this April & we continue to wait on the Lord to answer our prayers for a child. But whenever I think of our story, I am encouraged by how many prayers have been answered along the way. Recently I received a prophetic word that I am continuing to claim and hold on to. It was from a fellow LIVE-er and she stated that she sensed the Lord say, "I am making a way where there seemed to be no way. It is happening as I planned, and the timing is perfect." (Isaiah 40:4-5). Excited to see how God continues to answer prayers in 2013!

Hope you are encouraged!

How wonderful that God cares about our marriages, our desire for children, and our families as a whole. Keep praying for your families. God is listening and working!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

Every day this week weve examined prayer and the role it plays in infertility. Weve learned how God truly cares about our families and the condition of our physical bodies. We know based on Biblical truths that God wants us to cry out to Him in perseverance when we present our petitions to Him. What are we supposed to think when our prayers go unanswered?

Many times when God doesnt move the way we ask Him to, we become discouraged and wonder why. Does He love us the way we thought He did? Did I do something wrong and anger Him? Will thing ever work out the way I want them to? Lets look to Scripture for a couple of ideas.

Timing

Sometimes what appears to be unanswered prayer is actually an issue of timing. Even though the thought of being told by one more person that its all in Gods time can make you want to vomit or run from the room screaming, there is actually truth in that statement. Abraham and Sarah probably waited around 75 for Gods perfect plan to fall into place. (Isaac was born 25 years after God gave Abraham a promise of a child, but who waits until they were 75 to start wanting a child? Chances are they probably began trying to conceive when Abraham was in his 20s and Sarah in her teens.) We read in Luke that Elizabeth was beyond childbearing age. God lovingly made her wait to conceive her child because the world wasnt ready for him. In fact, even when all of humanity cried out for a Savior, God--in compassion and wisdom--made them wait for Jesus because He knew it just wasnt time. Even though waiting is hard, you really do want God to grant you the gift of the right child, at the right time. 

A Greater Plan

My Father, if it is possible, let this cup pass from Me; yet not as I will, but as You will. (Matthew 26:39)

Perhaps this is the hardest to understand or accept, but sometimes God has a greater plan. We cry out to God telling Him what we want and what we truly believe we need. However, sometimes the thing we beg and plead for is not what God has in mind. He has something greater. Even as Jesus knelt in Gethsemane and prayed that if at all possible He would be spared from what He was about to endure, God had a greater plan. 

Talk to people who have gone through months and years of infertility and then conceived. They bowed their knees and begged God to let this month be THE month. It wasnt--because God had a greater plan. When they finally conceived, they realized that if they had had their way and conceived when they wanted to, they wouldnt have the child God had planned for them. They may have had a totally different situation, and could not have the child they are so passionately in love with. 

Talk to someone who goes through so much to adopt. Many will tell you that without infertility they would never have considered adoption. If God had not said no to their repeated requests to conceive, they would not have their son or their daughter. God turned their infertility into a great blessing because through infertility--and not answering prayer the way they asked--they were given the family God designed for them from the beginning of time. 

Christy is such a precious friend to Sarah's Laughter. She has written several Daily Double Portions and today she shares what must have seemed like unanswered prayers at the time. When we cry out to God time after time for a child, yet a child doesn't come, we wonder--and worry--what is wrong. Learn from Christy's sweet story of how God built her family and begin to lay your worries down:

I was born a worrier. As a child, my mom affectionately gave me the nickname of v-head because anytime I was worried the skin between my eyebrows formed into the shape of the letter v. Even after I became a Christian, I still carried this bad habit of worrying.

I think this is why I have such a special affection for Gideon when I read his story in Judges 6 and 7. Like Gideon, I am a worried warrior. Every time I read the powerful story of Gideon (a.k.a. the Mighty Man of Valor), I am encouraged to trust God even when He calls me to do impossible things or I am faced with impossible circumstances. And if you are a fellow worried warrior like meyou are in good company. I hope my story encourages you to trust God to accomplish great things in your life through the power of prayer.

I was called to the ministry of motherhood at the most unexpected time in my life. I had been married for a couple of yearsand I was a poor college student in my second year of graduate school. According to my plans, I was not due to become a parent for a few more years. So, you can imagine my surprise when I first heard God began to speak to me in His still, small voice about His desire for me to become a mom.

This desire began to take root immediately within my heart. And it was at this time that I first heard God whisper a beautiful promise to me from Psalm 37:4-5, which says: Delight yourself in the Lord and he will give you the desires of your heart. Commit your way to the Lord; trust in him and he will do this.

If only I would have mediated on the entire chapter of Psalm 37, especially verses 7 and 8, where it repeats the warning, do not fret. Because instead of praying, being still before the Lord and waiting patiently for His perfect plans to unfold, I endlessly fretted with concerns like, Is this the right time for us to start trying to conceive? Are we really ready to be parents? Somehow in the midst of all these anxious thoughts, my husband and I decided to prayerfully lay a fleece, like Gideon didand God faithfully confirmed that He was calling us to prepare for parenthood.

We had a mixture of emotions after we received Gods undeniable answer to start trying to conceive. But any concerns that we had were quickly overshadowed with our excitement about beginning this new adventure. We naively thought we would conceive quickly. But before long, one year of faithfully trying, turned into two yearsand our arms were still empty.

We finally decided to seek medical advice. Our battle with infertility began with a phone call from my husbands doctor with test results. I knew immediately that something was wrong. My husbands doctor asked him, Have you ever had a vasectomy? My husband was in his early twenties and he answered with a nervous chuckle, No. His doctor went on to tell him that he had a zero sperm count. My husband quietly hung up the phone with the doctorand I silently worried, Will I ever be a mom?

Somewhere along the way during my infertility journey, I began to keep a prayer journal. I woke up early one morning and I was compelled to write this love letter to God in my journal:

Dear Heavenly Father,

This morning, I want to thank you for no other reason than you are God, the Master of the Universe. I want You to be praised and glorified because you are worthy, holy and just. Ive felt separated from You for a long, long time. I have been plagued by fear because I have not put my trust and hope in Your unfailing love. You know all the loss we have suffered. Lord, You know all this suffering has created a gulf between You and me. Im afraid to trust in Your will because of all the pain and suffering. But Lord, I want to change that today! I want to have a love relationship with You without having all my questions answered. After all the pain and suffering, I want to be like Job and say, My ears had heard of you but now my eyes have seen you (Job 42:5). Help me to turn away from false idols (i.e., job, family, marriage, friends, and material possessions) because they are empty and distracting. Help me to stop living a life of fear and to trust that Your ways are the best ways. I want to love and please You above everything else. Please help me to live a life that pleases You every day. God, I am honored to be able to love You and to commit my life to serving Youno matter what happens. Help me to honor this commitment to You. I love you, Lord Jesus! How gracious he will be when you cry for help! As soon as he hears, he will answer you (Isaiah 30:19).

The Lord heard this prayer and He indeed answered my cry for help. About one year later, our God miraculously provided me with a new job and an employer with unbelievable infertility medical coverage. We survived our first (and only) cycle of IVF and my husband endured an invasive surgery. Then, we received news that no one wants to receiveour doctors told us we would never be able to conceive biological children. We deeply mourned for months.

In this time of sorrow and anguish, God reminded me of that beautiful promise from Psalm 37:4-5. He assured me that nothing was impossible for Him and He was making all things beautiful in His time. I decided to fully trust in Gods mighty plans for building our familyand I prayed for His will to be done.

Nine months after we completed our painful IVF journey, God opened another door for usand my husband and I cautiously took our first steps in our adoption journey. I initially had so many fears about adoption, but Gods perfect love cast out all my fears. My husband and I proceeded undaunted through all the adoption requirementsand four months later we were officially on the waiting list. However, one worry still remained for me: Is Gods will for us to be parents?

Five years after we began our walk down the long road of infertility, we finally received the call that would change our lives forever. Two months later, we rejoiced in Gods perfect plan to build our familyit was far better than anything we could have ever hoped for or even imagined! We joyfully welcomed a bouncing baby boy into our family through the beautiful gift of adoption. God answered our prayers for a child!

In actuality, there are no unanswered prayer. It may just be that God loves you enough that He will answer your prayer differently than youve asked. If God has a greater plan, dont believe for a minute that it means He doesnt love you or care what you want. (Remember that He even answered Jesus prayer in Gethsemane in a way other than He prayed.) It means He can see more of your life and future than you can, and knows what will bring true joy and contentment to you. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Hello ladies! I just want to share a song and some verses that are encouraging me at the moment. Be blessed!

https://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pD2zIuiC2g


Jeremiah 29:11 from The Message Bible

Ill show up and take care of you as I promised and bring you back home. I know what Im doing. I have it all planned outplans to take care of you, not abandon you, plans to give you the future you hope for.


----------



## Godsjewel

Happy 4th of July! Hope you have a wonderful day with the ones you love.


----------



## Godsjewel

Back to work today! I had a wonderful four days off. 

July 3rd- We celebrated my mother-in-laws birthday by treating her to dinner at her favorite restaurant. 

July 4th- We went to an A's baseball game and Taylor caught her first foul ball. She was so excited.

July 5th- My mom, nephew, Tay and I went to Great America, which is an amusement park with lots of roller coasters :thumbup: It was so cool because we bought this wristband that let you go to the front of the line for all the rides, so we didn't have to stand in the lines waiting for hours to go on one roller coaster. It was kinda like having VIP...it was awesome! 

July 6th- My mom and I did some shopping and then took the family to dinner.

July 7th- We all went to my other nephews birthday party, he just turned one. 

What a blessing it was to have such a great 4th of July weekend :happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

We have been trying to conceive for six years. My husband was resigned to that fact that God had blessed us in so many ways and felt we should accept our childless situation. This made me depressed and I struggled with depression. It was especially hard because I was so unhappy and yet publicly I was pretending to be happy.

One lady at church talked to me and offered to pray with me every day at noon. For the last two years she has called me at noon everyday except sabbath when we are both in church and when I have travelled abroad. I am amazed at her commitment to share this burden with me even though we were not friends before.

One challenge in our trying to conceive journey was that my husband did not want to try IVF. At the start of this year I reminded him I would be turning 40 in may and therefore time was running out. Around the same time I went to see a doctor who told me that "my egg factory" was closing down. It was unlikely that IVF would be successful since I would need to produce at least eight eggs and yet it was unlikely I would produce three eggs even with maximum stimulation.

This pushed me into depression. My OB who happens to be my husbands good friend came for a visit and we tried to convince my husband to try IVF and he refused. I told my prayer friend about the latest development and she said it was time to change our prayer request. We started praying that God would soften my husbands heart.

After about a month our doctor called me and told me to go with my husband to see a fertility doctor, that he had booked an appointment. He told me my husband would be waiting for me. I was shocked that my husband had agreed to it. But later I realized it was God answering our prayers. That was just the beginning.

Through out the process I kept praying. I was concerned about my ability to produce eggs and so on the day of the scan as I was in the waiting room I prayed. "Lord please let there be eggs..." then I thought that's a vague prayer so I prayed again. "Lord please let there be good eggs...many of them". And then I thought I should be specific and I prayed "18 of them".

During the scan they found 13 eggs. The doctor was even more excited than I was because they did not expect that many. On the next scan they counted 16 and on the final scan just before the trigger they were 18! I asked for 18 and He delivered 18.

The IVF failed due to sperm issues but I still sing praises to God and I am still in awe that He turned my husbands heart and that he gave me the 18 good eggs I asked for. 

I believe in the power of prayer and I will continue to pray for us to have a child. As we prepare for the next IVF in Sept/Oct, I am more specific in my prayer. I pray over every specific detail and stage that we shall go through. I am trusting and believing in God that he will bless my womb with a child and my husband shall delight in finally being a father.

I pray specifically for people I know suffering the same and I pray generally for others going through infertility challenges. Daily Double Portions have been a blessing to me and I have shared them with others needing encouragement.

May God bless you.

Patricia


About 9 months ago, my husband and I were told that I needed to have one of my Fallopian tubes removed, making in vitro fertilization necessary in order to have a biological child. After talking with the insurance company several times, I discovered that neither one of these procedures would be covered by insurance. So, the salpingectomy (removal of Fallopian tube) surgery alone was estimated at $15,000. In vitro was estimated anywhere from $15,000-$30,000. So, potentially we could shell out $45,000 and still have no baby! I was feeling rather depressed and nauseated by this discovery. I said a very tearful prayer that night as I laid my head down on the pillow. I prayed that God would somehow show us if this was the direction He wanted us to go and prayed for some type of financial help with our upcoming medical bills. That feeling of dread in my stomach was not something I wanted to hold on to.

Shortly after that prayer, we received our first promise of a donation to our baby fund! Amazing! I had never experienced such a concrete answer to a prayer before. Not long after that, we received an actual check in the mail that we deposited in our baby fund. About a week later, we received another check! Now I dont know about you all, but in all of my 27 years on this Earth, I havent received any checks in the mail except for maybe my birthday or a wedding gift! This was incredible! 

At this point, I believe we have received four checks and two more promises of donations! Can you believe that? Based on what the surgery coordinator estimated the surgery would cost, we have received donations that will cover almost the entire medical bill. This is truly incredible! Im giving God all the glory! That verse in Matthew has been in my head a lot lately:

If you believe, you will receive whatever you ask for in prayer." Matthew 21:22

I am just in awe at how God has answered this prayer (again and again!). I am hopeful that this is a sign that we are going down the path that He has intended for us. I am hopeful that this surgery will restore my fertility, but if not, we have not exhausted all of our options yet. 

Robin


I work as a social worker in adolescent mental health. I live in a rural area and am the sole clinician for a large geographical area. Its pretty full on  the type of work, plus all the driving in areas where theres often no mobile phone signal. Anyway...Im preparing for another round of IVF and even though my manager knows this, I decided to talk to her about my concerns about managing the demands of work whilst going through this process. Whether its successful or not, Im not going to be in the best frame of mind (having had a missed miscarriage on my first attempt). So I went in to my manager and talked to her about it. Her response has been amazing. Her initial response was, It takes a village to raise a child and I feel that we need to really support you through this. She transferred my most complex client to another worker and has restricted my caseload and the amount of travelling I do. Whenever Im not having a great day or I have an appointment to go to, I just phone her and I can take time in lieu without having to give much explanation. Her response has been such an answer to prayer. I was really nervous about talking to her about it and prayed about it for a few days before going to her. However, its taken me a while to realise what a response to prayer it has been. Ive been praying that I would fall pregnant naturally and wouldnt have to do another cycle. Ive been praying that if I do another cycle it will be successful. And Ive been praying that God would help heal the pain I have felt over the loss of my baby last December. I have felt that God has been silent and hasnt been responding to my prayer requests. But last week at church we had a guest speaker come and he talked about how sometimes when were going through a difficult time, and we know that God has a plan, and that plan will probably involve sharing our experience and testimony of how we got through such an experience with others, its hard to see that God is with us during the process. He challenged us to think about how God has answered our prayers during the process of going through something. It was only when I really thought about it that I realised God hasnt been silent. Hes answered my prayer in terms of work and being better supported, both before going through another cycle and afterwards. It has helped remind me that I am not alone, I just need to listen better to hear how God has answered me!

God bless,

Lyndall


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Godsjewel said:


> Back to work today! I had a wonderful four days off.
> 
> July 3rd- We celebrated my mother-in-laws birthday by treating her to dinner at her favorite restaurant.
> 
> July 4th- We went to an A's baseball game and Taylor caught her first foul ball. She was so excited.
> 
> July 5th- My mom, nephew, Tay and I went to Great America, which is an amusement park with lots of roller coasters :thumbup: It was so cool because we bought this wristband that let you go to the front of the line for all the rides, so we didn't have to stand in the lines waiting for hours to go on one roller coaster. It was kinda like having VIP...it was awesome!
> 
> July 6th- My mom and I did some shopping and then took the family to dinner.
> 
> July 7th- We all went to my other nephews birthday party, he just turned one.
> 
> What a blessing it was to have such a great 4th of July weekend :happydance:

This definitely sounds like a wonderful four days! I like the wristband option at that theme park. If you actually wait in the lines, you might only get on 2-3 rides in a whole day :wacko:. I had some dental work done over the weekend. I looked like a chipmunk so I skipped going to a few cookouts :haha:.


----------



## No Doubt

GJ your post of all the prayers really made me take a look back at my life and see all the prayers I have prayed and God had answered. Truly blessed and highly favored. That's all I can say. And all those answers prayers give us hope for the future that God will answer those prayers...they build our faith and serve as a reminder that if God did it before He will do it again so there is nothing for hs to worry about. God has not forgotten us, even when we may feel He has because of what we may be going through, but He has not.


----------



## Godsjewel

Hey ladies,

I will be going in on Wednesday to have the hysteroscopy done to remove the extra tissue that has formed in my uterus.

Please pray that all goes well and they get everything that needs to come out. I'm not sure how long I have to wait to start my next cycle, but I hope not too long after.

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Alr83

Praying for you Sarah! I can't wait to see what God has in store for you. I think about you when I look at my kids sometimes too. I think about how if things had happened in my timing or without the troubles and losses they would not be mine and I can't imagine that now (i know I would have loved any child, but I know these are extra special bc God needed them here at this time for something for His good). Then I think about when you have your lo how special they are going to be and a light to this world.


----------



## Jett55

Godsjewel said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I will be going in on Wednesday to have the hysteroscopy done to remove the extra tissue that has formed in my uterus.
> 
> Please pray that all goes well and they get everything that needs to come out. I'm not sure how long I have to wait to start my next cycle, but I hope not too long after.
> 
> Thanks :hugs:

Will def be praying for you Sarah  :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Praying for you, Sarah!


----------



## Praying4bump

I'm praying for you Sarah! I'm wishing you the best!


----------



## Godsjewel

Awhile back I told you about a friend who went through IVF and got pregnant with twins, she even came on here and wrote a little bit about her story. 

Her name is Lisa and today is the day she will be meeting her precious baby boys. 

Here is the email she sent me last night...

"So after today's weekly dr visit we were surprised with the news that we will be meeting our baby boys this week. Tomorrow, actually! The specialist thinks that 36 weeks is a great milestone for twins but because Gabriel is growing more slowly he would rather not wait another week. So, he contacted my Ob's office and they basically called me a few hours later telling me that I should arrive at the hospital at noon tomorrow for a 3pm c-section. Now that it's officially here I am so ready for these next few hours to pass. It's still surreal, the whole thing... Pregnancy, twins, tomorrow, cesarian... But I'm so excited to meet my perfect little boys that God has blessed is with. "

Please say a prayer for her and her family, that they will be covered in peace and that all will be well.

Thanks :)


----------



## Godsjewel

Jason walked the difficult journey of infertility alongside his wife. He knows what it feels like to watch her tears and feel helpless to make the hurt go away. Together they faced the ups and downs, the tears and frustrations, and finally, the joy of the birth of a daughter. Jasons wife, Beth, is the founder of Sarahs Laughter-Christian Support for Infertility & Child Loss.

I grew up in a time and place where the literature we read and the stories we celebrated were full of heroic men. Whether noble savages or erudite statesmen, they were men of action. Resolve. Clarity. They slew dragons; rescued princesses from tall towers; saved nations; displayed primal courage in war; and they never failed their women. They didnt share their feelings; they didnt cry; and they always seemed to know what to do. 

Well, every guy (to varying degrees) thinks hes one of those guys. Whether we climb a tall tree at four or buy a Harley at 40 or try to skydive at 80, we need to feel like we still got it. Unfortunately, few of us ever had it. There are way more George Constanzas than George Clooneys, and way more McFatties than McDreamies. Yet we feel the need to act like the guys we read about as kids: manly men with a proclivity to procreate. And when the realization comes that we are not heroes, that we dont know what to do, and that we cant fix whatever is broken, and we cant heal the hurt in our women--its hard to accept. I find it deeply ironic that Jack London--author of Call of the Wild and other testaments to testosterone--was an overweight drug addict when he killed himself at age 40. Reality didnt measure up.

For me, the feeling that I couldnt fix the problem was worse than the infertility. I thought if I gave my wife just the right pep talk--with bullet-proof logic--I could heal her emotions. Wrong! It was emasculating. For some men, and I include myself in this group, nurturing and emphasizing feelings rather than action are emotionally exhausting. Combating emotion with logic is like hunting elk with a rod and reel. Please, for the love of God and everything holy, for Christ and the Apostles, let me face a dragon, or live in the forest with a band of merry men, but-dear God!-how do I talk to my wife if this drug, this surgery, this procedure doesnt work? 

So we hunt. We play golf. We play the hero in childish video games. Its not that were all jerks--its just that reality isnt measuring up. We dont aspire to be bad husbands or be emotionally unavailable, we just hate not measuring up--so we find something to do that were good at so we can feel good about ourselves again. Yes, were selfish--but only because we bought the wrong set of tools for living.

So many guys are ruled by some sub-conscious variation of What Would John Wayne Do? Well, when we follow that paradigm we are doomed. What Would Jesus Do?, however, is better for us and better for our wives.

Jesus was a carpenter, so I imagine Him as a pretty strong guy with big hands. Yet he wept (John 11:35). He desired to nurture (Matthew 23:37). He also died for His bride, the Church. Husbands, love your wives, just as Christ loved the church and gave himself up for her. In this same way, husbands ought to love their wives as their own bodies. He who loves his wife loves himself. (Ephesians 5:25, 28).

The John Wayne Paradigm dooms us because its all about us. The Jesus Paradigm keeps it simple: love your wives. So men, let your wives feel loved. Above all, love each other deeply, because love covers over a multitude of sins (1 Peter 4:8). When our women feel loved, they are more motivated to cover our misguided machismo. And the next time your wife is falling apart over infertility, shut up and put your arm around her. And love her.


-Beth Forbus


----------



## Kuawen

I'm praying for you and your friend Sarah! I pray you have a successful procedure and a fast recovery! :hugs: and I pray that Lisa has the peace of the Lord with her, and the knowledge that He is rejoicing with her as she holds her two beautiful sons. 

AFM, I've officially begun my first TWW since the MC. Everything this cycle feels different, except for the fear that permeates through every possibility. Thank you Sarah for your post yesterday about prayer. I have taken their experiences to heart and begun praying more specifically to the Lord and I am faithful that, regardless of what the doctors say, I will fall pregnant again. The Lord is our physician, and he has promised us children.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Sarah I'm praying for you and Lisa!


----------



## xxx_faithful

Dear Lord, 

I want to take this time to thank you for being you. When I can't trace your hand, I can trace your heart for me; loving, caring and kind. Remind me of that in time of suffering and doubt. I also pray for each and every woman in this forum that is yearning for a child, that they will grow a deeper understanding of your ability to provide for their needs, always.

In Jesus' Name Amen.


----------



## uwa_amanda

A little update on us! My ear infection finally went away. It was probably the worst one that I have had in a long time! I am just now getting to where I can hear again.

DH and I went to Atlanta over the weekend. We left on Saturday morning and came back on Sunday. We didn't do that much. We just did a little shopping and hanging around in our hotel room. After working nearly 60(!) hours last week, I was still pretty wore out after the long week I had doing my work and being office supervisor on a holiday week. We stayed near the airport so on our way in, it was pretty fascinating to see the airplanes coming in and leaving the airport. I have never been near a major airport before so I was like a little child going, "Ohhh look at that one!" "Ohhh look over there...another one!" It was pretty amusing!

Sarah I hope your procedure goes smoothly! I am praying that your second IVF round results in your forever baby. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## ProfWife

Thinking of and praying for you today, Sarah!


----------



## Godsjewel

I just got home from my procedure. Dr said there were a lot of polyps he had taken out. He said I'm still anemic and I need to increase my iron intake to bring my levels back up.

I have a post op appt next week and then we will talk about what will happen next.


----------



## ProfWife

Lots and lots of leafy greens! Take it easy! Glad you're home and able to rest for a bit now.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Glad you're home and doing well Sarah! We're all praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Glad everything went well. Beef is a good source of iron, but not too healthy if you eat it all the time. Spinich is good if you like salad. Take it easy and rest up!


----------



## Godsjewel

No longer shall your name be called Abram,
But your name shall be Abraham;
For I have made you the father of a multitude of nations.
Genesis 17:5

Youve really got a problem. 

Whether you have battled infertility for many years or you have just now begun to suspect that it may take you longer than you hoped to have a baby, pregnancy delayed is a real problem. People around you will tell you to just relax or minimize your hurt by telling you how difficult their children are and how lucky you are. Most of the fertile world doesnt have a clue as to how difficult a life colored by infertility really is. You are so tired of the constant struggle for fertility and sanity. When will this problem ever end?

Well friend, heres the good news. Your problem is already solved.

Go look at the best known infertility story in the Bible, the tale of Sarah and Abraham. After years of waiting on Gods promise of a biological child, this godly couple still had no baby to hold, no child to love, no youth left in their bodies. Ill bet they didnt have a clue why God was making them wait. They probably didnt understand why all their servants had tents full of babies, yet they remained childless. They knew what it felt like to weep through the long, lonely, quiet nights. What they didnt know was that their infertility problem had already been solved.

Until the age of 99, Abraham was actually named Abram, and his wifes name was Sarai. God promised them a child 24 years prior, but there was still no baby. However, their lives were about to make a dramatic shift. God interrupted Abrams life and changed it forever. He reiterated His promise that He would give Abram and Sarai a son, no matter their age. (Did a hear a rousing hallelujah! from some of you?) Not only did God remind Abram of His promise to give him a baby, He gave him a new name. No longer shall your name be called Abram, But your name shall be Abraham; For I have made you the father of a multitude of nations. God didnt forget Sarai. He told Abraham that his old brides new name was Sarah, and that she would be the mother of kings. God changed everything about them--even their names!

There is one thing that I want you to notice today. It is found in the message God gave this godly--still infertile--couple: For I have made you the father of a multitude of nations... Notice anything? Thats right! God spoke in the past tense. He had already solved Abraham and Sarahs infertility problem before they even knew their desire for a child would be delayed. 

What does that speak to you in your current childlessness? God has already got your problem solved. He doesnt scratch His holy head, wondering how in the world Hell bring you through to the resolution of your infertility. God had your problem solved before you ever even drew your first breath. Remember that God lives in eternity, and we live in a world bound by time. He is not confined by the turning of calendar pages. You can rest in the assurance that just as He did for Sarah and Abraham, God has had your problem solved for you, before He ever walked with you to the realization that infertility would play a role in the life He lovingly designed for you.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## xxx_faithful

Dear heavenly Father, 

I uplift my friend Sarah to you Jesus. You knew her timing in this life, the town in which she will grow up in, the man in which she will marry. And in this time, it is like every other, you know the outcome Lord Jesus. 

So we give you our life, and place all it's events in your hands. We give you all the glory and all the recognition, and thank you for what we are about to see in Sarah's life.

Thankyou for being Lord, over our lives, who always, always comes through.

Amen

xxx


----------



## Godsjewel

Having said this, he (Jesus) spit on the ground, made some mud...
John 9:6

God knows how badly I want a baby. I know He wouldnt put this desire in my heart unless He was going to give me a baby. He just wouldnt do that to me!

Have you ever heard anybody say that? Have you said that? When the realization begins to set in that having a baby is not going to be the easy, exciting and joyous journey that the fertile world enjoys, you begin to look for answers. You seek medical opinions, talk to your mom and fertile family members. You hang on to any half-way positive approach that anyone offers you. At the end of the day, you comfort yourself by deciding that God would never have placed a desire for a baby in your hearts if He were not going to give you one. You know God and you know how He works. He would never abandon you in this fight.

But then the disappointments begin to pile up. You thought youd have a baby by Christmas. Now you just hope you can be pregnant by Christmas. Your next big birthday looms, and nothing about this milestone looks happy. But God knows you want a baby. He put that desire in your heart. The previous pronouncement of I know God wouldnt give me such a desire without giving me a baby, now causes more hurt and confusion than comfort. What is the real deal, God? Are You toying with my emotions? Am I a pawn in some divine comedy?

May I direct you to a man who probably asked the same thing? We learn about him in the book of John. We dont know his name or much about him, other than the fact that he had been blind since his birth. He had never seen the sunlight or the faces that went along with the voices that taunted him day by day. Without vision, he undoubtedly had a low standing in society, and spent his days begging alms from those who passed by. However, like so many others, his life changed dramatically when he had an encounter with the Savior.

Jesus passed by this pitiful, blind beggar one day, and after teaching his disciples a lesson theyd never forget, he turned to this man in the midst of his greatest need. Can you imagine what it must have been like to be the blind guy? He heard the men talking around him, wanting to know if he had sinned or if his parents sin was to blame for his constant darkness. Dont you know he got tired of constant reasoning as to why he could not do what others take for granted? (Dont you?) All of sudden, he heard one voice growing louder, indicating that someone was approaching him. Maybe that Man would be compassionate and throw down enough change to provide him a small meal tonight. Instead--can you believe it?--he heard the Man spit on the ground right in front of him!

Sightless eyes must have become more downcast as he expected more ridicule, more shame. He sat there wishing he was anybody else, and was anywhere else, when something dawned on him. The verbal lashing he expected never came! Instead, he could hear people around him murmuring. What is He doing? Why is He playing in the mud? Oh, if he could only see--just this once! What could possibly be happening?

With little explanation, Jesus reached down and took the mud created from His spit and began to rub it in the blind mans eyes. For some reason, it didnt feel like Jesus was belittling him, but it definitely was confusing. Wasnt his life hard enough? Did Jesus have to smear mud in his eyes? 

Jesus sent him to go wash in the pool of Siloam, and with no recorded argument and no further explanation from Jesus, the blind man left. I would love to have been standing on the banks of the pool when the man, blind from his mothers womb, stood up and caught his first glimpse of Gods creation. What did he say? What did he look at? What was the expression on his face? What were his thoughts?

If I had been the blind guy, I think a part of me would have been a little confused. Remember that before he went and washed his face, there is no record of Jesus explaining His plan to him. He didnt know that Jesus could spit in the dirt and bring healing to his eyes. Why would Jesus do this? Why didnt He do things in a way that made more sense? He could have raised His hands to heaven and with a loud, booming voice declare His authority over disease and deformity and zap his eyes with sight. If He had to play in the mud, why didnt Jesus tell him not to worry, that this holy spittle would recreate the damaged parts of his eyes and in a few minutes he would experience joy he had only imagined? 

Could it be that Jesus doesnt always work the way we expect Him to?

Jesus didnt perform this mans miracle in a way that made sense to human minds. If I saw somebody spit on the ground, scoop up a finger-full of mud and head for my face, Id think he was crazy! Admit it! You would too! But what if this is the case in your infertility story?

You cant possibly imagine how God could use infertility to bring something good to your life. Maybe infertility is just the mud God plays in to open your eyes to things you have never seen. No one else could have used spit soaked dust to bring sight to a blind mans eyes that day. Only God. No one else could teach you the precious lessons learned in infertilitys classrooms. Only God. When God isnt working the way you think He should, go outside and play in the mud!

One last thing about the blind guy. After Jesus gave him his sight, everybody around town knew that something miraculous had happened. He said he couldnt explain it, he just knew Jesus healed his eyes and he could see. Follow his example. Let people know that your life has been irreversibly changed by the power of God. You might not be able to explain why God used infertility or why He allowed a miscarriage in your life. You just know that He did and that He brought you through it. And you know that even when His plan doesnt make sense, you know Hes working. Even in mud puddles. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

Godsjewel said:


> Awhile back I told you about a friend who went through IVF and got pregnant with twins, she even came on here and wrote a little bit about her story.
> 
> Her name is Lisa and today is the day she will be meeting her precious baby boys.
> 
> Here is the email she sent me last night...
> 
> "So after today's weekly dr visit we were surprised with the news that we will be meeting our baby boys this week. Tomorrow, actually! The specialist thinks that 36 weeks is a great milestone for twins but because Gabriel is growing more slowly he would rather not wait another week. So, he contacted my Ob's office and they basically called me a few hours later telling me that I should arrive at the hospital at noon tomorrow for a 3pm c-section. Now that it's officially here I am so ready for these next few hours to pass. It's still surreal, the whole thing... Pregnancy, twins, tomorrow, cesarian... But I'm so excited to meet my perfect little boys that God has blessed is with. "
> 
> Please say a prayer for her and her family, that they will be covered in peace and that all will be well.
> 
> Thanks :)

Thank you for taking the time to pray for Lisa and her babies. I just got an email from her today and here are the boys stats...

Gabriel 4lb15oz , 17 3/4in , 3:42pm

Caleb 5lb13oz, 19 1/4in , 3:43pm

She will be discharged to go home tomorrow. 

Please continue to pray for her family, that the Lord will give her peace and rest during this time of adjusting to having twin newborns at home.


----------



## VGibs

Hi ladies! I wanted to share the link to the article that was written about me this week! https://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/story.html?id=8653240

I was also wondering if anyone on this thread belongs to the Mormon Church???


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> Hi ladies! I wanted to share the link to the article that was written about me this week! https://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/story.html?id=8653240
> 
> I was also wondering if anyone on this thread belongs to the Mormon Church???

You and your daughter are beautiful! I love your hair color :thumbup:

I'm sorry you are going through this ordeal with your ex, I hope it all works out, especially for Aurora. How does she feel about being a big sis?


----------



## VGibs

Well she is very happy being a big sister to MeMe she is more nervous to find out if this will be a brother or another sister. I've kept her fairly removed from the situation with my ex...but I had to tell her what was going on when he invited her camping and I couldn't allow her to go because his license has been suspended. It's the first time I've ever told her that she couldn't see him so she wanted to know.


----------



## Praying4bump

VGibs said:


> Hi ladies! I wanted to share the link to the article that was written about me this week! https://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/story.html?id=8653240
> 
> I was also wondering if anyone on this thread belongs to the Mormon Church???

I'm sorry you're going through that but it's good your fighting for your daughter.


----------



## Godsjewel

I have kind of a funny story to share with you. I decided I wanted to liven up a flower bed. (Before I go further, I must admit something. I should really hire someone to do this.) I had planted some caladiums there last summer and they looked so pretty that I decided I could do it again. However, I wanted petunias this year Pink ones! Purple ones! White ones! It would be glorious!

As I wandered the aisles of my local Wal-Mart, trying my best to look like I knew what I was looking for, I happened upon this really neat black plastic stuff that said it would keep weeds out of your flower bed. Hey! I dont love the idea of kneeling down in 110 degree heat and pull weeds every couple of days, so I bought it. I got it home, spread it out over the flower bed, poked the appropriate holes and planted my petunias. I spread the covering over the black stuff and my flower bed was complete. I was quite proud!

However, something strange happened in a few days. There were a bunch of bumps in my black stuff The covering I put over the plastic was parting like the Red Sea and you could see little black mountains all over my flower bed. What in this world was that? Were there little creatures crawling up out of the ground? Surely they were not really still little mice, were they? Huge bugs? I decided to tear a hole in the plastic and see what was going on.

Youll never believe what the little black mountains were! (Okay, if you know anything about gardening, you may know what the little black mountains were, but I was totally clueless!) They were my caladiums from last year! I tore a hole in the plastic and caladium leaves pushed their way past my fingers right into the bright sunlight! What I thought was dead and gone, was really lying beneath the surface waiting for just the right time to spring back to life. Those caladiums pushed their way through the dirt and through the black plastic stuff to reach toward the sun just when God spoke the word to them. Now I have a flower garden full of beautiful caladiums--and kinda pitiful looking petunias!

You see, this is really a beautiful time of year where I live. Trees are full of healthy green leaves that stretch toward the heavens with all their might. Birds flit from one to another and sing their sweet anthems of summer. Flowers cover the ground with every color of the rainbow, and the air is perfumed with the fragrance of the sweet olive. (Allergy sufferers may not be thrilled to be a part of the great outdoors right now!) All of nature is declaring the handiwork of God, Creations amazing Artist!

Just a few months ago, the landscape was a good bit different. Even though we may not experience harsh winters in the deep south, there is still a stark difference in the seasons. The trees looked like nothing more than dead sticks standing sentinel over my back yard. The flower bed was just a barren pile of dirt that spoke of nothing more than death and neglect. You didnt hear the birds songs, and the whole picture was drab. Everything was still and bare.

But over the winter, an amazing thing was happening. Life was brewing below the surface of the soil. God was instructing each tree--and each caladium--to do what they needed to do to be able to bring forth color and life just when He designed them to. The caladiums I thought were dead were actually just sleeping beneath the soil. God was doing the work through the winter season even though I couldn't witness His work with my eyes. I had to wait until spring--His appointed time--to see His handiwork. Boy, is my yard beautiful today.

Do you realize that God works through the winter season of your infertility? When it seems that your dream of having a baby of your own is dying, perhaps there is life brewing just beneath the surface. God works and moves in ways you cannot even fathom. Just as it was with my flower bed, you must wait until the appointed time to witness His work with your eyes.

I didnt know caladiums came back year after year. They were a complete surprise to me. I laugh every single time I walk past that flower bed. (Once again--neighbors must think Im nuts!) God surprised me with His handiwork. Perhaps your infertility story will resolve the same way. He may just surprise you with the magnificent way He resolves your story. He may bring children to you in ways that you dont even realize exist today. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## VGibs

So I get a phone call today...my ex has threatened legal action against the newspaper that wrote my story. If you read the story, the reporter said that I could not afford to put my daughter in soccer this year. We chose not to tell her the reason she couldn't play this year is because we couldn't afford it, because her father has not paid us. I did not want to burden her with that information so I told her it was "too hard". The letter my ex sent said that the real reason she couldn't play this year was because I am pregnant. 

I am so unbelievably frustrated and angry. I want to scream and hit things and cry. He can't afford to pay for his child but all of a sudden he can afford a lawyer? I've been fighting so long and so hard. I want to be done fighting now. 

Please pray for me that I will get some peace of mind soon.


----------



## Godsjewel

When you struggle with infertility, there are so many cants in your life! You cant go on vacation with your best friend because you may ovulate while youre gone. You cant have that cup of coffee or sit in a hot tub. You cant go to another baby shower. You cant figure out where the money would come from for treatment. You cant handle the anxiety or depression anymore. All because you cant conceive!

If you have grown up in a Christian home, you have probably heard all the Bible stories from Genesis to Revelation. Jonah and the Whale. David and Goliath. Daniel in the Lions Den. Go ahead! Pull your Bible off the shelf and read the stories. Youll find lots and lots of cants there too! The Bible is full of cants that were turned into cans by the power of Gods hand!

Dont let these precious stories become just stories. Remember that the men and women we read about in the Bible were just that: men and women. Men like your husband. Women like you. Ordinary people who put their trust in an extraordinary God!

Think about Daniel when he was thrown in the lions den. Put your husbands face to the story. What did he hear? The lions claws scraping the floor of the den? What did he smell? Rotting flesh of other victims? What was it like for him that night? It was common in their day for victims to be covered in lambs blood before being thrown into the pit with the lions. (Boy! Thatll preach!) This way the lions would more quickly devour them. Picture Daniel dripping in blood, but not blood from his veins. He stood there untouched. A man cant survive a night with the lions, can he? With God, he can!

What about Joshua? He was fighting a fierce battle against the Amorites and nighttime was coming! What would happen when darkness fell? Joshua didnt have to worry about that! He prayed and asked God to let the sun stand still--and it did! The sun and moon stopped dead in their tracks for about 24 hours and never moved an inch! The sun cant stand still in the sky and not complete its assigned course, can it? With God, it can!

And of course, theres Sarah! A 90 year old woman cannot conceive and give birth to a healthy child! Thats ludicrous, isnt it! Of course it is. A woman beyond childbearing age cant give birth to a baby, can she? With God, she can!

The list goes on and on! 

The waters of the Red Sea cant part and stand up like walls of stone, can it? With God, it can!

A man cant live inside a huge fish for three days, only to be vomited up at the right place at the right time, can he? With God, he can!

A child cant defeat a nine foot tall giant in battle. A virgin cant conceive. Water cant be turned to wine. A crowd of 5,000 cant be fed with a childs lunch. With God, they can!

Maybe youve heard doctors say you cant conceive. Maybe youve heard yourself say you cant take anymore. Maybe youve heard your spouse say he cant believe in anything anymore. Maybe youve heard Satan tell you you cant carry a baby full-term.

Friend, pour through the pages of Scripture and watch God turn all those cants into glorious cans! Encourage yourself and build your faith by diving into the real stories of real people with a real belief in a real God! The same God who closed the mouths of the lions, fed thousands of people with nothing more than scraps, breathed life into ancient wombs and even placed His Son in a virgin womb, is the same God who heard your prayer today. Hes the same God who knows how badly you want that baby. Our God is the same yesterday, today and forever! He is the only one who can turn all your cants into cans!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> So I get a phone call today...my ex has threatened legal action against the newspaper that wrote my story. If you read the story, the reporter said that I could not afford to put my daughter in soccer this year. We chose not to tell her the reason she couldn't play this year is because we couldn't afford it, because her father has not paid us. I did not want to burden her with that information so I told her it was "too hard". The letter my ex sent said that the real reason she couldn't play this year was because I am pregnant.
> 
> I am so unbelievably frustrated and angry. I want to scream and hit things and cry. He can't afford to pay for his child but all of a sudden he can afford a lawyer? I've been fighting so long and so hard. I want to be done fighting now.
> 
> Please pray for me that I will get some peace of mind soon.

I'm sure this is very frustrating. I'm still praying for you and your family dear :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/PNAMNBF.jpg?1


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/1bVbRqk.jpg?1


----------



## uwa_amanda

Godsjewel said:


> https://i.imgur.com/1bVbRqk.jpg?1

That is so me!


----------



## Jett55

Sarah that pic made my day.. that is definitely me but I don't really have anyone in my "real" life to talk about ttc to as most people don't :)


----------



## Godsjewel

https://i.imgur.com/Unr26Pp.jpg?1


----------



## Godsjewel

I have a favorite song. Do you? They play my favorite song on the radio all the time and every time they do, I turn up the volume and sing along like a teenager! If the apostle Peter were alive today, I like to think hed like my favorite song, too.

Lets talk a little about Peter. You just gotta love Peter! A part of Jesus inner circle during His earthly journey, Peter was rambunctious and often spoke before thinking things through. He did everything with a wild fierceness--including loving and denying. Maybe I like Peter because I see a little bit of myself in him.

Perhaps my favorite story about Peter is found in Matthew 14 where he and his buddies are huddling together in mind-numbing fear in a rain drenched boat in the middle of the Sea of Galilee. They were facing a certain death unless something miraculous happened. They looked out onto the Sea, and their miracle came walking to them on the surface of the waters! Jesus appeared to them in the very middle of their storm.

Enter Peter. Peter sees Jesus walking on the water and decided he just had to join Him. Maybe he thought the storm would die down before his feet danced on the waves. The thought of water splashing in his face and choking him was not in the forefront of his mind when he leapt out of the boat. Believe it or not, Im not being critical of Peter. Would I have had the faith to step out of the boat? I really dont know. But Peter did and he joined Jesus on a stroll that no one else ever had.

Peter was not totally successful that night, though, was he? Before hed had a chance to hardly get his feet wet, he took his eyes off of Jesus--for only a moment--and he began to sink. Maybe you can relate to Peter, especially in the arena of infertility. You step out of the boat of frustration and disappointment to tell your husband and your friends that you will not let infertility drag you down anymore. You know God has a plan and youll wait patiently for it. Then you have lunch with a friend, and the table next to yours hosts a woman with a newborn baby--the same age yours would have been had you not miscarried. You take your eyes off of Jesus for a moment, the pain of infertility splashes you in the face like a thousand hurricanes, and you begin to sink. Maybe it was the commercial that played during your favorite tv show: Having a baby changes everything. Not having a baby changes everything too, including your firm footing on the sea of pain and disappointment. Before you know what hit you, youre drowning--again. 

Whats going to happen to you? The same thing that happened to Peter. Immediately Jesus stretched out His hand and took hold of him...(Mt 14:31) Peter cried out to Jesus to save him, and without a moments delay, Jesus rescued him.

This is probably the point where youre expecting me to tie this up with a pretty bow, and tell you how this applies to your struggle to have a baby. Nope. Im not there yet. I havent even told you what my favorite song is. (Have you guessed yet?) 

The part of this story that I want you to focus on is not actually something that you read in Scripture. Instead, I want you to focus on what we dont see in this passage of Scripture. When did the writer tell us about Jesus letting go of Peter? After He reprimanded him for his lack of faith? After they got back in the boat? Did He hang on to him just long enough for him to catch his breath, and then let go again? No. In this account of Peter stepping out of the boat, walking on water, and needing to be rescued once more, there is never any mention of Jesus letting go of Peter.

While this doesnt mean that Jesus and Peter walked around holding hands for the remainder of Jesus earthly ministry, I do not believe that that little tidbit of information was left out on accident. Jesus didnt let go of Peter during this story. He knew just how long to hold on to him until he could stand strong, and He didnt let go one moment too soon. 

Heres the bow--and the song! Hell never let go. Through the highs and through the lows. Through the calm and through the storm. Through infertility and the marital stress it brings. Hell never let go. Through negative tests and miscarriages. Through positive tests and happy delivery rooms. Hell never, ever let go. (In case youre wondering--Never Let Go by Matt Redmon is my favorite song. Incidentally, he wrote this song after he and his wife suffered back to back miscarriages.)

If you can relate to Peter--trying, failing, stepping out, falling down--remember what Peter knew. Jesus will never, ever let go of your hand. If you listen closely, you may just hear Peter humming my favorite song.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## VGibs

hahaha That cartoon reminds me of a really nice story. 

When I was 9 we moved to a small farm. The first animal we actually got was a dog. Her name was Sweetie. We rescued her from my Father's family who abused her. She was not an inside dog and we made her a happy little house in the summer kitchen. She was the kindest nicest dog in the world. We rescued another dog a few years later and she had been abused as well so Sweetie shared her happy summer kitchen house with the new dog Sadie. When we got Sadie we had no idea that she was pregnant. Late one night on a very cold winter evening she gave birth to..17 puppies. 8 of them died. We didn't know if they died during the night or were dead upon being born. But Sadie nosed the dead puppies out of the basket, which is common for dogs to do. Well Sweetie went over and picked up those little babies and put them in the basket with her. She cleaned off the puppies and kept the little babies warm. When we saw what had happened with the little puppies we had to remove them for obvious reasons. Sweetie was not willing to give up those babies. She was hoarding those babies and was NOT going to give them up. She cried and howled for 3 nights afterwards. So we bought her little toys that looked like puppies. She carried those little toys around everywhere. She always brought them in her basket at night and she never let another dog even near them. Even though Sweetie passed away almost 16 years ago we still have one of her little babies.


----------



## Godsjewel

Dear Father in Heaven,

I pray to you today to protect and guide all of Your children who are plagued with the devastation and frustration that fertility issues cause them.

For all of the women who are going through egg retrievals today, give them peace and calmness to alleviate their fears and physical pain. Bless them with an abundance of viable eggs and healthy fertilization. Watch over the development of the babies and keep them warm and safe in Your Hands.

For all of the women who are going through embryo transfers today, give them patience and hope for all of the blessings that You may endow on them. Give them healthy and strong babies to survive the difficult yet joyful journey that they have ahead.

For all of the women who are going through the two-week-wait today, give them courage and strength to wait for the joyous news. Allow them to focus on the positive outcomes and to pamper and treat their bodies as the shrines they are.

For all of the women who have faced a cycle that was unable to fulfill their dreams and have made the decision to try again, bless them, Father, for they carry on in spite of pain and disappointment. Strengthen their resolve and show them the joy of their commitment by blessing their homes with a new life in the cycle to come.

For all of the women who have journeyed through the deserts and have found no more strength to carry on in the face of such bitter disappointment and frustration, shower them with Your Love. Give them peace and remove any grief and anger that they rightfully feel. Open their hearts and their souls to Your Word and to Your Will. Show them paths and choices that might lead them to the desired end.

For those who have received the blessings of a child, protect their family with Your Strength, guide them to Your Way, show them Your Love and leave Your Imprint in their hearts to have them be beacons of light for the rest of the world.

In Your Blessed Name, we pray. Amen.


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> hahaha That cartoon reminds me of a really nice story.
> 
> When I was 9 we moved to a small farm. The first animal we actually got was a dog. Her name was Sweetie. We rescued her from my Father's family who abused her. She was not an inside dog and we made her a happy little house in the summer kitchen. She was the kindest nicest dog in the world. We rescued another dog a few years later and she had been abused as well so Sweetie shared her happy summer kitchen house with the new dog Sadie. When we got Sadie we had no idea that she was pregnant. Late one night on a very cold winter evening she gave birth to..17 puppies. 8 of them died. We didn't know if they died during the night or were dead upon being born. But Sadie nosed the dead puppies out of the basket, which is common for dogs to do. Well Sweetie went over and picked up those little babies and put them in the basket with her. She cleaned off the puppies and kept the little babies warm. When we saw what had happened with the little puppies we had to remove them for obvious reasons. Sweetie was not willing to give up those babies. She was hoarding those babies and was NOT going to give them up. She cried and howled for 3 nights afterwards. So we bought her little toys that looked like puppies. She carried those little toys around everywhere. She always brought them in her basket at night and she never let another dog even near them. Even though Sweetie passed away almost 16 years ago we still have one of her little babies.

awww, that's so sweet!


----------



## Godsjewel

Special thanks to Emma Bustard of Northern Ireland for sharing this amazing story with us today. I know her story of perseverance in prayer will encourage you as it has me. 



It was the dead of night. Darkness shrouded my bedroom and also my heart as I awoke to a disturbance downstairs. I shared the upstairs corridor with my two younger sisters aged 12 & 17 and so I took care to step over the creaky floor board to avoid wakening them. I silently descended the three flights of stairs to the family room and all at the same time my heart also descended within me. I heard dad before I saw him. A catalogue of ill health since the age of 18 he was now writhing in pain with his head buried in a basin. My mum looked up at me with eyes that apologised to her firstborn that I was again witness to dads suffering; but I knew she was thankful for my presence in this desperately lonely moment as she helplessly sat at dads side. Dad had lifesaving surgery for colon cancer 17 years earlier, which had resulted in an ileostomy. Many complications had led to the subsequent removal of more bowel and now, just a couple of days into the new millennium, dads remaining bowel had twisted, causing strangulation and gangrene. As we waited on the ambulance the sights, sounds and smells pierced my senses and I knew that the shadow of death was looming over my dads pitiful body. Finally we heard the crunch of heavy ambulance tires on stones in the driveway. One male and one female paramedic rushed into the room  time was of the essence. Dad was put on oxygen and administered pain relief; he was swiftly strapped onto the trolley and placed into the back of the ambulance. As the paramedics were preparing to leave I spoke with mum in the hallway; receiving instructions before she set off to follow the ambulance. By now I had expected to hear the scream of the ambulance siren but instead I heard my dads screams filtering into the house. The female paramedic appeared in the hallway panic-stricken; the ambulance had broken down! 

Whilst she desperately tried to call for back up, dads screams were growing louder from inside the ambulance. I ran to the closed doors of the ambulance to offer an explanation and as I retreated through the hallway to hear news about back up I knew that we needed God to turn up! I prayed  not eloquent words and sentences but something akin to Morse Code! I stopped in my tracks as God responded to the SOS; an instruction to waken my sisters and push the ambulance. What? God are you serious? Push that ambulance? I was dumbfounded as I glanced over my shoulder and saw the paramedic attempt to resuscitate the dead lump of an ambulance. I scaled the three flights of stairs in seconds and wakened my sisters, barking instructions as only an eldest sister can! Get up! Dad is sick! We called for an ambulance! It has broken down! God says we have to push it! Put on your trainers  quick!!! The three of us arrived in the family room with our trainers on. As the female paramedics desperate tones made their way down the telephone line, my line of communication with God was still open and clear; we grabbed mum dragging her through the hallway and into the cold night air. We have to push the ambulance! I told the paramedic, still behind the wheel of this dead metal beast. He looked completely aghast at my suggestion but knew by the determination flashing in my eyes that there was no point arguing! After the count of three, a mother and her three daughters pushed that metal hulk with all their might. Did I mention that the driveway gradually inclined to the roadway? Mission impossible! The ambulance began rolling silently backwards towards us. I prayed  I am not sure what, but I prayed! Once more! One more time! I knew that we could not give up now and foolish as I looked, it was not Gods intention to make a fool of me for being obedient! We did push again and this time I believe that God lightly placed His mighty right hand on the back of that ambulance. The metal beast spluttered and sneezed into life and the female paramedic climbed aboard and set off into the night with the precious cargo. God answered SOS prayers that night as dad made it to the hospital for his lifesaving surgery.

Since 2010 I have been praying that God would move another beast; the mountain of infertility. Very graciously He gave me a promise just weeks before I received a diagnosis of Primary Ovarian Failure at 30 years of age. He said ...for truly I say to you, if you have faith the size of a mustard seed, you will say to this mountain, move from here to there, and it will move; and nothing will be impossible to you. Six weeks after receiving this verse on a little card attached to a gladioli bulb at a praise service, I sat in the fertility clinic with my husband surveying the steep incline of this dark, ominous and looming mountain which was casting the shadow of death over all our hopes and dreams. However, God had made another promise four years earlier in 2006 as my mother-in-law battled through her last few hours on this earth with cancer. God very unexpectedly promised us a daughter and He gave us her name. 

Seven years later we still await the fulfilment of that promise; only God is able to move this mountain of infertility. The slopes are perilous with the rocks and boulders of physicians diagnosis, insensitive words of others, impatience of others as we limp along on our journey, pregnancy announcements, scan photos all over Facebook, catching a glimpse of a pregnancy bump, someone striding behind the travel system that I wanted to push my baby in, a baptism in church, the cry of a newborn, the complaints of sleep deprived mothers. The list is endless  isnt it? I have never conceived so I have not experienced the heart-sickening trauma of miscarriage or infant death; these boulders have not blocked my path so I do not pretend to understand. What I have understood however is the importance in persevering in prayer. At times it has been a series of incomprehensible dots and dashes that the Spirit translates through His groanings as I spell out my SOS. Prayer has been a tear-drenched bed. Prayer has been a whisper. Prayer has been a gut-wrenching roar. Whatever the shape and size of the prayers I know that God bends low to hear them; He collects my tears in a bottle and the prayers of the Saints in gold bowls. 

I love the acrostic P.U.S.H. I am not sure of the origins of this acrostic but I know that Elijah knew how to Pray Until Something Happened. If Elijah had not stretched himself out on the lifeless body of the widows son and cried out for a third time to the Lord, would He have raised that child from the dead? If Elijah had not sent his servant for a seventh time to look for rain, would the Lord have sent that tiny cloud that signalled the return of rains in a parched land? Only God knows. Only God knows the perfect blueprint for our lives. Only God can take pleasure in our child-like prayers, our tears and our prayerful stubbornness. Dear friend, whatever your prayer, do not give up until you receive an answer; it may not be the answer you are expecting and it may not be your idea of perfect timing but know that God does not ignore our prayers. I am so glad that I prayed and pushed that ambulance for a second time; God did that which was humanly impossible and I was witness and testify to it for His glory. I know that He can dismantle every mountain that blocks my path. He is able. When you grit your teeth through the detail of another birth plan from an excited expectant mum, or hear the blow-by-blow account of another delivery, remember that you too have the option to P.U.S.H! 

Emma J Bustard


----------



## Godsjewel

I saw God in my GPS!

Okay, before you think I saw an outline of Jesus in the shape of a lake or golf course, allow me to explain.

I once took an 1800 mile-4 day road trip. Since I didnt really know exactly where I was going, I typed the address into my handy-dandy GPS and took off. The slightly robotic voice of my apparently directionally omniscient electronic guide would tell me when to turn and which direction to point my vehicle. After what seemed like an eternity, I found my desired destination and conducted the business we were called on to perform. Isnt that just like God?

You see, I started off on a really long journey, and I wasnt exactly sure how to get to where I needed to go. I had never driven there before, so I needed some help. (Are the parallels with infertility becoming clear yet?) Just as I came to a fork in the road, a voice would call out turn left and I knew to bear to the left. When I followed the GPSs directions, I got where I needed to go. 

I learned some valuable lessons on this trip. I learned that it does no good to argue with your GPS! A couple of times, the voice would tell me to turn a certain way, but I decided I wanted to go another way. Im sure I looked insane talking to a small computer suctioned to my windshield. I dont want to get off on this exit. I want to go five more miles down the road--didnt you see the sign for the outlet mall? The GPS voice was relentless. If I passed the exit it wanted me to take it would keep calling out directions, telling me how to turn around and go back to the place it was sending me. It did no good to argue. The GPS knew the destination, and it knew how to guide me there. It was somehow determined to get me there. 

I did figure out one way to get away from the GPS. I could turn the volume off or just unplug it. I could figure this out on my own. I was honestly getting a little tired of this unseen person guiding me down twisty, narrow roads in the hills of Virginia. Id figure it out on my own.

No, I wouldnt! I got lost. I didnt have a clue where to go, so I sheepishly reached over and plugged the GPS back in. It got me where I needed to go. 

Isnt this just like the journey youre on?

Infertility can be long and hard, and you dont have a clue where to turn next. After all, youve never been on a journey like this before. Thankfully, we have a guide much more reliable than a GPS. God the Father walks with you through this journey. He goes before you and prepares your way. Hell guide you down paths you never even knew existed to bring you to the destination He has planned for you. It wont always make sense. There will be times when you dont want to hear what He has to say. But if you turn a deaf ear to Him, youll find yourself like me when I turned off the GPS. Youll be lost. Youll make the wrong decisions. Youll find yourself having to make a lot of U-turns. The ramifications for wrong decisions in your journey are way more important than whether or not I got to a meeting on time. Listen to God. Let Him tell you where you need to go. 

One more important parallel in my story. My GPS only told me to turn just as I approached my exit. It didnt tell me 500 miles away when I was about to turn left. It waited until just before I reached my turn. What would have happened if the voice of my GPS rattled off every turn and every sequence as I was pulling out of my driveway? Turn left. Go 200 feet. Turn right. Go 3 miles. Turn right. Travel 114 miles. Exit left.... All the directions for the 1800 mile trip were needed, but not all at once. I needed to know where to turn, just when I needed to turn. Not 1,000 miles before. 

God will let you know what you need to do as you need to do it, but you have to play the game His way. He will probably not fill you in on every detail of your infertility journey the first time you speak to Him about it. Yes, child. There will be infertility problems, but I want you to try on your own for 6 months and 2 weeks. Then Ill send a friend to tell you about a support group meeting at your church. Youll go there for 4 months and Ill send someone else to tell about their doctor. Youll make the appointment which will be 17 days away, but on day 15, Im going to give you an uneasy feeling about it, just as you are... God doesnt work that way. You have to trust that Hell guide your steps, one step at a time, until you reach your destination. 

Yes. I saw God in my GPS!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

Romans 8:28 And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose.

I just came across this story through a friend and thought it significantly appropriate for us today. Maybe it is for you too?

An African king had a long time friend who always looked at everything positively, always saying "This is good!" even in the face of the most difficult situations. Hunting one day, he was preparing the kings guns. When the king took his first shot, his thumb was blown off. Though the friend realized that it was his grave mistake for not properly setting the gun, and even in the face of this furious, bleeding king, he looked at him and said, "This is good!" The king was LIVID, and ordered that his friend be thrown in jail immediately.

A year later the king was hunting in an area where he should have stayed clear and was suddenly captured by Cannibals. They tied him up and were preparing to cook him when they realized he had no thumb. They didn't eat anyone who was less than whole so they released him. Upon his way home, the king pondered the event that had taken his thumb in the first place. He went straight to the jail, told his friend what happened and apologized in tears for sending him to jail like he did. His enthusiastic friend looked at the King and replied "This is good!"

The king, taken aback once again said "What do you mean 'this is good!' I sent you mercilessly to jail and youve been suffering for here for an entire year  how is that good?" His friend responded unwaveringly, "Well, if I had not been in jail, I would have been with you"!

Some of you may be following our plight, as for the last four days we have been trying to get out of Israel on standby tickets to America for our tour. All our luggage sits packed and ready to go. Even the airline is perplexed about how overbooked the fights have been  they say theyve never seen the likes of it. This morning, the day we are supposed to finally fly, we awoke to a serious sherav (desert windstorm), rain, snow and hail around Israel, trains and even some flights were cancelled. We are shocked but trusting in the God of Israels perfect timing.

We hope this has encouraged you to trust in your difficult situation. Lets leave it in the Lord's hands today, and all say it together in faith. This is good!

by George Whitten


----------



## ProfWife

Hey Sarah - what's the update? How are you doing?


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Hey Sarah - what's the update? How are you doing?

Hi sweetie :hugs:

I go to the Dr's today to make sure there aren't any cysts developing on my ovaries. If there aren't any, I can start the 2nd cycle on Monday. 

I'm doing pretty good, been busy every weekend doing something, which is nice since it's making the days go by fast :thumbup: Hopefully I'm just as busy when it's time for my tww :wacko:

How are you?


----------



## Jett55

Ooo Sarah I'm so excited for you to start your 2nd IVF cycle. I will pray that everything goes well. I know it's been a long haul but Gods got it all under control :)


----------



## ProfWife

Hanging on. CD3 for us today. Scheduled another HSG. Doc wants me to repeat since the last one was incomplete and not fully conclusive. I've got that Wednesday afternoon. DH goes in for his 3 month repeat SA on Wednesday morning. 

Praying for an all-clear for both of us. It would mean we have "unexplained" infertility if we aren't pregnant by October but it would man that we otherwise are okay.


----------



## Godsjewel

Jett55 said:


> Ooo Sarah I'm so excited for you to start your 2nd IVF cycle. I will pray that everything goes well. I know it's been a long haul but Gods got it all under control :)

All is well :happydance: I will be starting soon :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Hanging on. CD3 for us today. Scheduled another HSG. Doc wants me to repeat since the last one was incomplete and not fully conclusive. I've got that Wednesday afternoon. DH goes in for his 3 month repeat SA on Wednesday morning.
> 
> Praying for an all-clear for both of us. It would mean we have "unexplained" infertility if we aren't pregnant by October but it would man that we otherwise are okay.

Hopefully the HSG was not painful for you. It wasn't for me, but I have heard a lot of ladies mention that it hurt them.

Is everything else normal...your blood counts, your menstrual cycle, do you ovulate monthly?

How long have you and hubby been ttc?


----------



## Godsjewel

Hebrews 4:12 For the word of God is quick, and powerful, and sharper than any twoedged sword, piercing even to the dividing asunder of soul and spirit, and of the joints and marrow, and is a discerner of the thoughts and intents of the heart.

An elderly woman returned to her home from an evening of Church services when she was startled by an intruder. She had caught a man in the act of robbing her home of its valuables. "Stop!" she yelled, "Acts 2:38!" (Repent and be baptized, in the name of Jesus Christ so that your sins may be forgiven).

The burglar stopped dead in his tracks and froze while the woman calmly called the police and explained the situation. As the officer was cuffing him, he asked the burglar, "Just out of curiosity, why did you just stand there? All the old lady did was yell a scripture at you." "Scripture?!" gasped the burglar. "She said she had an ax and two 38's!!"

It's a funny joke, yes, but on a serious note  I think we often underestimate the power of the Word of God! We have the source so very close  its right at our fingertips and should be right on our lips! Yet, we neglect to declare it over our circumstances, that we may see the victory!

Let's make it a point to start spending regular time in the Word, learning it and speaking it over our lives again and again! We need to be a walking testimony of His power and victory  there is so much work to be done!

by George Whitten


----------



## ProfWife

Godsjewel said:


> Hopefully the HSG was not painful for you. It wasn't for me, but I have heard a lot of ladies mention that it hurt them.
> 
> Is everything else normal...your blood counts, your menstrual cycle, do you ovulate monthly?
> 
> How long have you and hubby been ttc?

My first wasn't bad, but they didn't get the catheter all the way through. That is why I have to do it again. The dye couldn't get much pressure to flow into the tubes.

I was highly irregular, but the last several months have settled around 28-30 days. According to my bbt, I'm ovulating every cycle so far this year. 

Bloodwork revealed PCOS (non-standard case). Hubs and I are in cycle 10 right now. So far, just getting the ground work settled so that we can start Clomid and/or set up for an IUI if needed in the spring.


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully the HSG was not painful for you. It wasn't for me, but I have heard a lot of ladies mention that it hurt them.
> 
> Is everything else normal...your blood counts, your menstrual cycle, do you ovulate monthly?
> 
> How long have you and hubby been ttc?
> 
> My first wasn't bad, but they didn't get the catheter all the way through. That is why I have to do it again. The dye couldn't get much pressure to flow into the tubes.
> 
> I was highly irregular, but the last several months have settled around 28-30 days. According to my bbt, I'm ovulating every cycle so far this year.
> 
> Bloodwork revealed PCOS (non-standard case). Hubs and I are in cycle 10 right now. So far, just getting the ground work settled so that we can start Clomid and/or set up for an IUI if needed in the spring.Click to expand...

Oh, ok! Yeah, once you see that your tubes are clear, IUI is usually the next step in the process and I have heard many success stories of it working out. 

I have also heard that some ladies get a BFP after having a HSG done, because it helps open up the tubes if they weren't completely opened.

Praying for nothing but good news :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

We still want to avoid IUI. If hubs' SA comes back improved and I'm clear, I'm going to request Clomid for the next few cycles with just timing. If by January we still aren't getting positives, we'll look at the IUI.


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> We still want to avoid IUI. If hubs' SA comes back improved and I'm clear, I'm going to request Clomid for the next few cycles with just timing. If by January we still aren't getting positives, we'll look at the IUI.

Gotcha! Hopefully all works well with just using the meds. Does your insurance cover a portion if you end up doing an IUI?


----------



## ProfWife

They cover anything that treats or diagnoses an underlying condition causing infertility. So, Clomid is covered. IUI procedure, sperm washing, injectables, and ultrasound monitoring would all be completely out of our pockets. We can't even use our flexible spending account for it.


In other news - I had an AMAZING doctor do my procedure. It did hurt for about 30-45 seconds. They had a little trouble getting a tight enough seal and getting the dye in at first, but a bit more pressure and a few belly coughs later, I had clear "textbook" spillage on both sides! He saw one potential anomaly in the uterine wall that he said was likely a shadow and that a routine radiologist would likely not even have noticed (he's an RE & infertility specialist). He has been doing this since 1985. So, he said he's picky. :) 

So PRAISE THE LORD, I'M HEALTHY!! :) Just need to wait for hubby's SA to come back.


----------



## HisGrace

Praise God, ProWife! I'm believing you'll get pregnant soon. :)


----------



## No Doubt

Hiya ladies! Sorry I haven't been on much, but I do long on and read up on you ladies.

Pro so glad everything was clear and you were given an awesome doctor!

Gibbs I hope everything works out well for you.

Hisgrace, I love your avatar pic!

Praying for all you ladies always!


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> Praise God, ProWife! I'm believing you'll get pregnant soon. :)

Oh my goodness!!! Ethan is adorable!!! I can't believe he is 2 months already.


----------



## eyemom

Hello Ladies! I'm new to this thread. Looking forward to getting to know you all. <3


----------



## Godsjewel

eyemom said:


> Hello Ladies! I'm new to this thread. Looking forward to getting to know you all. <3

Welcome :hugs: We are so glad you have joined us. I look forward to sharing this journey with you :flower:


----------



## ProfWife

Hey, eyemom! Glad you made it over from the other thread. :) Hope you'll enjoy a home in this thread as much as I do. :) Welcome!


----------



## eyemom

Hi Ladies. I hope you all had a great weekend. God really worked on my heart at church today. It's "Shark Week" here, and it's always a particularly difficult time to be at church because it seems like EVERYONE is pregnant. Especially since we have a two year old daughter. Many, if not most, of the kids dd's age have brand new siblings or their mommies are expecting. It is pretty hard to see week after week, whether it's in our own Sunday school class or just in coming and going with our daughter.

Well there's one kid a little younger than dd. Let's just say his parents have their work cut out for them. We first met him when it was our week to help in the nursery, and he misbehaved often and he bit another child. Apparently he bit a different child previously. I know it's a phase a lot of kids go through, and they turn out fine, but it sort of put me off at the time because when they told his parents, they didn't seem the least bit bothered, nor did they seem that apologetic. Well anyway, I saw his mom today with his new baby brother. And I just thought bad thoughts.

Then I went to the main service (I sing in the choir) and we were taking communion today (I go to a church where it's not done every week). As I was trying to get my heart and mind in the right place to take communion, I felt very convicted about my attitude. I am not going to be better overnight probably, but I at least made the conscious choice to start thinking differently. God loves all the children, whether or not they misbehave, and he loves their parents too, and thank God all these other parents haven't gone through what we are going through to have another child. And who knows what people have gone through in other aspects of their lives, maybe areas in which I have gotten off relatively easy.

It'll probably always be hard not to be jealous and sometimes angry. But I had kind of gotten used to my slightly jealous/angry state, so I felt very convicted about that.

After the music was over, choir was dismissed, and I left that service to meet my husband in the contemporary service which is held at the same time in a different room. As I was walking in, the pastor (not the usual pastor, but a guy who is on staff at the church) was talking about how he and his wife had difficulty conceiving for a long time. Sounds like they ended up having some kind of fertility help, but before that, he mentioned how he had just been driving down the road praying that God would give them a child, and right then he saw a pregnant woman standing by the road smoking a cigarette. And he was angry. Because it felt unfair. Because it is unfair. He had another example or two. He was preaching out of Ecclesiastes (that has been the series lately). And basically the take-home message today was that life is unfair, and it is hard, but God wants us to enjoy it, too. So I can't let this ttc journey suck the joy out of my life because truly I have many blessings.

Funny how so many things are easier said than done.

Sorry for the rambling/wall of text! Just thought I'd share what was on my mind. :)


----------



## VGibs

Eyemom - I used to struggle with my attitude towards other parents as well. This past week we were camping and I saw a woman who was so preoccupied with her children that she often ignored her husband. And I saw many examples of what I called "bad parenting". As I was sitting outside yesterday morning I knew I was in a grumpy mood, as I got almost no sleep, and I thought to myself "I really need to focus on myself and my life instead of worrying and caring so much about what other parents do." I then got so wrapped up in the eventual disaster that was our day yesterday that everything I tried to do just shot out the window. So as I was finally going to bed last night I thought "Ya know what? Today was a BAD day, but tomorrow I will love better." Sometimes when you have those bad thoughts allow yourself to really feel them and experience where they are coming from, then let them go. Because tomorrow you get a chance to love better.


----------



## ProfWife

EyeMom - I'm on the same page with regards to Sunday school classes (LifeGroup as we call them). We're one of three couples who aren't parents. One couple has been married for just over 3 years - hitting the baby phase. The other decided to be childless due to their disabilities. Then there's us. Six years this fall, trying for 10 months, no one in the group knows. Hubs isn't up for sharing with the masses yet. He doesn't want us to have to answer a lot of questions.

Overall, I've been hitting the same phase mentally and spiritually. I cannot allow this to suck the joy from my life. That joy is mine...God gave it to me. I can't let insensitive people, those who I view as not positive parents, etc. steal it from me. That's intentional distraction on the part of the devil to make me less effective. I simply cannot let that happen.


----------



## eyemom

Yeah it is hard.

We call them ABFs/ adult Bible fellowship...but I just can't stop calling it Sunday school. 

Last time we were in there, I finally put "unspoken" on the prayer request sheet we pass around. Then for two weeks we were gone due to illness. Then yesterday we just didn't get around fast enough to make it to Sunday school. :-\ I am pretty much ready to talk about it, but I feel like I'll have to go about it delicately because there's another couple in our class who has been trying for years, driving 3 hours to see a specialist, etc.


----------



## Godsjewel

Thanks Eyemom for posting that and being real with us.

Funny thing is, I was just having those sort of thoughts yesterday. My sis-in-law is going to be 37 in a couple of months and has a 2yr old and a 1yr old. Her style of parenting, or lack there of, at times concerns me. Her 2yr old has speech problems and has to attend therapy each week and the 1yr old has an eye problem where one of his eyes keeps leaking. The 2yr old runs around the house like a torpedo and the 1yr old is stuck to his mom like glue. I just found out yesterday that she is thinking about having another one and kind of got upset about it. 

I'm still a work in progress and thank God for His grace and mercies that are new every morning.

Lord, help us all to focus on our own lives and the wonderful things you have blessed us with and not worry about what others have. Thank you for your love and kindness and for always having our best interest at heart. AMEN!


----------



## Jett55

Yesterday towards the end of service a lady gave her testimony of how about 10 years ago her & her husband were told that they could not have children & on top of that her husband had to have back surgery she could not understand why all this was happening at the time. God gave her the scripture that God works all things for the good. And even though she never got her child of her own they eventually adopted a 13year old girl from Mexico & God had filled her void of wanting to be a mother in a different way than she expected. The girl from Mexico is now about 19 years old & she is such a blessing to have around. I see how God works things out even if it's not the way we want them to. Even though I have not been ttc very long I keep telling God how it's not in my heart to adopt I feel so selfish but I know a piece of me will always long for a baby of my own. We also prayed for a girl who is 3months pregnant who was having worries about the baby. I feel so selfish wishing I could be the one pregnant & envying her for having a 2yr old & another on the way. Also upset of how she told me 21 is too young to have a baby. All I could think of is how she doesn't understand & ask God why would you give someone who already has a child who didn't really want another yet another one when I've been praying crying out to you. So I had to ask for forgiveness for all the negative thinking & selfishness. It's so easy to get bitter during ttc but I'm choosing to get better :) be blessed ladies


----------



## ProfWife

Having a really down moment. About to get my husband's SA results. Doc said there was some improvement, but the nurse couldn't say how much. Apparently it was enough to pull us out of the IUI category.

Apparently the doc who ran my HSG mentioned the difficulty in getting the dye in as well as a small anomaly which he told ME he wouldn't be concerned with (a reproductive endrinologist who specializes in IVF). My doc (an ob/gyn who specializes in infertility) however, wants me to do the sonohysterogram in order to determine what it is next month. 

I'm so upset. I went from elation that a specialist cleared me to now having to get MORE dye/fluid injected into me. I'm getting really sick of having intimacy be lost sine everyone is poking and prodding me. And I'm at school today, so I can't even have a tear-fest.


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Having a really down moment. About to get my husband's SA results. Doc said there was some improvement, but the nurse couldn't say how much. Apparently it was enough to pull us out of the IUI category.
> 
> Apparently the doc who ran my HSG mentioned the difficulty in getting the dye in as well as a small anomaly which he told ME he wouldn't be concerned with (a reproductive endrinologist who specializes in IVF). My doc (an ob/gyn who specializes in infertility) however, wants me to do the sonohysterogram in order to determine what it is next month.
> 
> I'm so upset. I went from elation that a specialist cleared me to now having to get MORE dye/fluid injected into me. I'm getting really sick of having intimacy be lost sine everyone is poking and prodding me. And I'm at school today, so I can't even have a tear-fest.

I'm sorry sister :hugs:

I know exactly how you feel, I have had so many labs, ultrasounds, laparoscopies, HSGs, Sonohysterograms and the list goes on and on. 

When things start to look like they are heading in the wrong direction, just trust that God has it all worked out. I can go on and on with my sad story and how life hasn't been fair to me for the past 6 years, but I have to make a daily decision to trust God and to see the positive things in life. We can sit and drive ourselves crazy thinking about what the Dr's report says, but God has the ultimate say in our circumstances.

I always fall back to this scripture.

And we know, ALL things work together for good to those who love God and are called according to His purpose. Romans 8:28

That verse didn't say only certain things work for the good, it says ALL things work together for good. We will never understand why we have the deep desire for a child, yet have such a hard time conceiving when it seems like everyone else around is pregnant, but I believe God has a special time for each of us and He is the one that sees the future and knows the perfect timing to bring us our little ones.

God loves you very much and wants nothing more than for you to cast your cares on Him and let Him carry the burdens you face while going through all this testing. This is all just pages being added to your testimony that one day you will be able to share with others what God has done for you.

I pray you are surrounded by His peace and that it constantly comforts you.


----------



## ProfWife

Picked up the info.

DH's SA showed his morphology is back in the 30s! There were more tail defects for some reason, though. As a result, his speed went down. Only 68% were listed as appropriately moving. He was in the 70s last time. Only 4% were rapid. :-/

So, we are doing some research to find out what, besides meds, can help him since he is trying to eat healthier. I've put the request to cut his fun cycling down to one ride a week rather than the 28 miles he did last week.


For my side, I'm going to call the doc who did my test last week to see if he agrees with my doc since he didn't seem concerned about the slight "mucosal abnormality" he saw. The same doc evaluated my husband's SA. He's the one I think we are going to switch to if we need the IUI. I may try to switch to that practice anyway at the year mark if we hit it.

Feeling MUCH better from where I was yesterday! Thanks for the encouragement, Sarah. You are truly a blessing.


----------



## VGibs

Hey ladies...my Oma went home to be with Jesus yesterday. Please pray for my Mom as she is going to be greatly affected by this loss.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Virginia - I'm praying that you and your family are comforted by God's love and peace during this time!


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> Hey ladies...my Oma went home to be with Jesus yesterday. Please pray for my Mom as she is going to be greatly affected by this loss.

Praying for your family :hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

VGibs said:


> Hey ladies...my Oma went home to be with Jesus yesterday. Please pray for my Mom as she is going to be greatly affected by this loss.

You and your family are in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Praying for your family gibs.


----------



## ProfWife

Praying for you all.


----------



## wristwatch24

VGibs said:


> Hey ladies...my Oma went home to be with Jesus yesterday. Please pray for my Mom as she is going to be greatly affected by this loss.

Praying for you and your family at this difficult time. I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## eyemom

Sorry for your loss! Prayers added. <3


----------



## uwa_amanda

How is everyone doing? I notice no one has posted in a couple of days. Praying for all of you! :flower:


----------



## xxx_faithful

Colossians 3:23-24 &#8220;Whatever you do, work at it with all your heart, as working for the Lord, not for man.&#8221;
If your going to do anything in life, do it with ALL your heart, not an attempt, not half-hearted, not with words, but with your entire heart. As if you were doing it for God, and not for the people of this world.

Psalm 139:14 &#8220;I praise you, for I am fearfully and wonderfully made.&#8221; 
If you are going to be true to yourself, be the rawest, most genuine person there is. Never second guess your inner whisper & always go with your initial instinct, and not the fear that follows it. Love on yourself, be gentle, and give your self-critiquing time out. Heaven knows, we can be oh so hard on ourselves. You don&#8217;t need to be accepted by others. You need to accept yourself. To be beautiful means to be yourself. Be who you are, you will set the standards for others for them to be themselves.

Philippians 4:13 &#8220;I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me.&#8221;
Always wanted to give something new a go? Do it. Scared of doing something new? Do it anyway. Tried something before and it didn&#8217;t work? Try it again. Too hard? Nothing is beyond reach.
Give yourself a chance to try something new, and while your at it, give it your all, don't let setbacks discourage you and don't let excuses ruin your dreams.
God knows your value; He sees your potential. You may not understand but hold your head up high, knowing that God is in control and he has a great plan and purpose for your life.

Matthew 5:16 &#8220;Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father which is in heaven.&#8221;
&#8220;Jeremiah 29:13&#8221; You will seek me and find me, when you seek me with ALL your heart.&#8221;
If you want to continue exploring God. Discover God to the absolute core, learn all the spiritual gifts he has there waiting for you. Enable him to transform you, but most importantly, capture you completely. Don&#8217;t have a heart that lukewarm, but a heart that is on fire for God.

Life isn't meant to be admired, it's there to be explored. We too, ought to be explored. 
A friend once told me. "God had the ability to place you in any timeline of life, but he chose this one. Think about it for a moment, he chose this era, this country, the man you would marry and the impact you would have on the people he chose to be around you. This life isn&#8217;t meant to be a case of groundhog day of keeping up with the Joneses, but a life of certainty, a life of meaning and a life of purpose. 

Nothing is beyond reach. Nothing is too hard for my God. For OUR God. Don't stop searching till you have your prayers answered, and then some. Prayers are meant to be answered. Life is meant to be enjoyed & we are his children who will one day return home. But for now, we will continue worshipping him, following him and searching his very own heart. Remember ladies, we all will receive our babies in which are rightfully ours. Amen.

XXX


----------



## ProfWife

We're heading back to school for the year. So, I've been slammed. Technically I work 2 jobs for the next 2 weeks. Then my university class will be done, and I can focus on the 107 I'll have this year (or more, we have at least 12 students joining our school in the next few days). 

I just got my cross hairs! My O date has been creeping up and up. FF put it on CD 12. That's very early for me. I'm not sure if this is a good thing or not. Thinking of taking some time off FertilAid to see if I may be overdoing it...there is such thing as too much of a good thing...


----------



## Jett55

Hey ladies today I sprained my foot. It's pretty swollen & I'm in a lot of pain. I just want to ask for prayer for a quick recovery & some pain relief. Thanks really appreciate it. God bless :)


----------



## ProfWife

Oh Jett! I am so sorry. Are you able to rest it or will your job necessitate you to be on your feet? That hurts so much. Praying for pain relief and a quick recovery!


----------



## Jett55

Thank you profwife :) I'll be able to rest it right now I'm currently unemployed. It's crazy though because it's the same foot I broke back in 2010.


----------



## ProfWife

Our bodies are always weaker after a break. 

Take the time to let it heal again. Those tendons don't like to be hurt!


----------



## Jett55

It's already feeling better today not as much pain & swelling is going down thank you Jesus :)


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi Ladies!

I've been on vacation since last Wednesday and am playing catch up at work, but wanted you all to know I'm thinking of you and praying for you :hugs:


----------



## uwa_amanda

Godsjewel said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I've been on vacation since last Wednesday and am playing catch up at work, but wanted you all to know I'm thinking of you and praying for you :hugs:

Hey Girlie...I was wondering where you disappeared to! Have you officially started your next IVF cycle yet? How is that going? Praying for you sis!! :thumbup::flower::winkwink:


----------



## xxx_faithful

Does anyone in this forum happen to live in Houston, Texas ? (or in nearby suburbs) 
My family & I will be moving there permanently from Brisbane, Australia this week.

Xx


----------



## uwa_amanda

xxx_faithful said:


> Does anyone in this forum happen to live in Houston, Texas ? (or in nearby suburbs)
> My family & I will be moving there permanently from Brisbane, Australia this week.
> 
> Xx

Welcome to the USA when you get here safely! I don't live in Texas, I live in Alabama, so I don't know much about Texas. I work for a trucking company that has a lot of trucks in Texas though. 

When you figure out what city you are moving to, be in Houston or a suburb, a lot of the Chambers of Commerce have New Resident Packets that have a lot of the pertinent information that would help you out. They may also have Visitor Information stuff at these places too. The states that my husband and I have traveled to and through also have Welcome Centers stocked full of information on tourist-y stuff and different information on cultural things, if you get into that. Of course, this same stuff can usually be found online too. 

You will probably run in a lot of friendly people. The southern US has a reputation of having some pretty friendly people. Since you are coming here from Australia, you will probably even run into some people who want to hear you talk if you have a strong Australian accent! :haha: 

I hope you and your family arrive here safely and hope you find the United States a wonderful place to live. I wouldn't want to live anywhere else...especially outside the South! :flower: You will have to come on here and let us know that you arrived safely and tell us what your first impressions are! Praying for a safe arrival for you!!


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I've been on vacation since last Wednesday and am playing catch up at work, but wanted you all to know I'm thinking of you and praying for you :hugs:
> 
> Hey Girlie...I was wondering where you disappeared to! Have you officially started your next IVF cycle yet? How is that going? Praying for you sis!! :thumbup::flower::winkwink:Click to expand...

haha! I know, I felt so bad that I didn't say I would be gone and not have any access to computers. 

I have started my cycle, I should know if it worked or not in about a month. Feeling a little nervous this time around, mainly because I should find out a day before my birthday :wacko:


----------



## Godsjewel

Psalm 27:4-5 One thing I have desired of the Lord, That will I seek: That I may dwell in the house of the Lord All the days of my life, To behold the beauty of the Lord, And to inquire in His temple. For in the time of trouble He shall hide me in His pavilion; In the secret place of His tabernacle He shall hide me; He shall set me high upon a rock.

The world these days is full of bad news, with tensions growing in the Middle East, economies on the brink of collapse, and nature constantly adding to the chaos with one disaster after another. It's a time of trouble all right, and for us believers it may sometimes be hard to believe  but it never is as bad as it seems. Let me illustrate with a joke I like to share with my messages.

Way out west (in America, of course), a cowboy is driving down a road, his dog riding in the back of his pickup truck, his faithful horse in the trailer behind. As he takes a curve on the highway he suddenly loses control of the vehicle and has a terrible accident.

Sometime later, a State Police officer comes on the scene. A great lover of animals, the officer's attention is first drawn to the horse. Realizing the serious nature of its injuries, he draws his service revolver and puts the animal out of its misery. Then walking around the accident he finds the dog, also critically wounded, and whining miserably in pain. This grips his heart and he quickly ends the dog's suffering as well.

Finally the police officer locates the cowboy, who has suffered multiple fractures and can barely breathe. Hey, are you okay?, he says.

The cowboy takes one look at the smoking gun in the trooper's hand and quickly replies, with unexpected energy, Never felt better!

We are pilgrims in this dangerous world, which will wound us at times so badly it will seem unbearable  yet we have this promise from God, in the time of trouble He will hide me. It's because my real life, my true life is in Him and with Him no matter what happens to me here. So when the world approaches me with a smoking gun, ready to put me out of my misery, I can find a supernatural strength, and simply say, "I never felt better!"

by George Whitten, Editor of Worthy Devotions


----------



## HisGrace

xxx_faithful said:


> Does anyone in this forum happen to live in Houston, Texas ? (or in nearby suburbs)
> My family & I will be moving there permanently from Brisbane, Australia this week.
> 
> Xx

I live in Houston. Definitely will be a lot different than Australia.


----------



## eyemom

Praying for a safe and easy (as possible) move. There's a user named MamaTex who lives there.


----------



## Godsjewel

Romans 8:28 And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose.

I suppose one of the hardest questions to answer is: "Why do I have to deal with so much adversity?!"

Quite honestly, one of the best answers I've ever come across was written by C.S. Lewis in his book, Mere Christianity. Lewis likened God's use of adversity to walking a dog. If the dog gets its leash wrapped around a pole and tries to continue running forward, he will only tighten the leash more. Both the dog and the owner are after the same end: forward motion. But the owner must resist the dog by pulling him opposite of the direction that he wants to go. The master, sharing the same intention, but understanding better than the dog where he really wants to go, takes an action precisely opposite to that of the dog's will. It is in this way that God uses adversity!

We really don't like being pulled and corrected by the Lord  but when we understand there's a greater purpose involved, then we can pass through adversity with hope, expectation and steadfastness knowing these events are for our greater good!

Let's learn from the trials and tribulations we go through because God has a purpose in them. We may not enjoy it, but when all's said and done, enduring trials faithfully will produce perseverance, character, and hope. And hope will not disappoint us for the love of God is shed abroad in our hearts by the Holy Spirit[Romans 5:4-5] We truly can trust in the God who loves us with an everlasting love because He knows the direction we need to go, AND He knows exactly how to get us there!

by George Whitten, Editor of Worthy Devotions


----------



## ProfWife

Ladies, I'm not sure where to turn or what to think about this...

I was driving home from school today when it struck me that I'm not excited at all about this cycle. I'm at 8 dpo but haven't ordered or really cared to buy any HPTs. Since we started this journey in October I couldn't wait to get to the next phase. I couldn't wait to test, to time, etc. This go around, it doesn't seem like it phases me at all...like it no longer matters. My husband wants to go out biking, occasionally only takes one or two of the vitamins he's supposed to be testing, but I'm not batting an eye anymore. 

I don't know if this whole thing has me to the point where I no longer care because I expect the test to be negative, so why bother being hopeful or if this is something that is not of my own creation...I've occasionally even had the thought, "We probably won't be parents" without breaking down sobbing. That comment used to fill me with despair.

I can't tell if I'm just getting to the point where I'm accepting reality since we're "healthy" but apparently infertile or if I'm just so used to disappointment that I'm walling myself up to protect myself from the heartbreak for another month.

Have any of you gone through this? Is this normal after you've been TTC without success for so many months?


----------



## No Doubt

Pro I think it's normal. I got to that point when ttc and what I can say is that if you're doing it to protect yourself the truth will come out eventually...most likely by you feeling the same way, with the tears and feeling like it won't happen, etc. That's what happened to me when I "was fine" with how things were as I really wasn't. If you really are ok then life will continue on and you will continue to be ok. What I will say is to take this emotional break either way and enjoy having this carefree time. We all need an emotional break every now and again.


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Ladies, I'm not sure where to turn or what to think about this...
> 
> I was driving home from school today when it struck me that I'm not excited at all about this cycle. I'm at 8 dpo but haven't ordered or really cared to buy any HPTs. Since we started this journey in October I couldn't wait to get to the next phase. I couldn't wait to test, to time, etc. This go around, it doesn't seem like it phases me at all...like it no longer matters. My husband wants to go out biking, occasionally only takes one or two of the vitamins he's supposed to be testing, but I'm not batting an eye anymore.
> 
> I don't know if this whole thing has me to the point where I no longer care because I expect the test to be negative, so why bother being hopeful or if this is something that is not of my own creation...I've occasionally even had the thought, "We probably won't be parents" without breaking down sobbing. That comment used to fill me with despair.
> 
> I can't tell if I'm just getting to the point where I'm accepting reality since we're "healthy" but apparently infertile or if I'm just so used to disappointment that I'm walling myself up to protect myself from the heartbreak for another month.
> 
> Have any of you gone through this? Is this normal after you've been TTC without success for so many months?

This journey is definitely crazy and can totally mess with your head and heart. I've had many times in my journey where I felt I didn't care anymore or wasn't as heart broken when I thought about not having children and that would scare me. I thought God was taking away the desire, but when I really thought about it, those were the times when I totally and completely gave it all to Him and didn't make having a baby an idol in my life. 

He wants us to be happy where we are at and enjoy the blessings that are already in our lives. 

I believe that God plays a big role in when we concieve. He sees the future and knows the perfect time for us to have our babies. From my own personal experience, I have grown and learned so much through these years of ttc, that I wouldn't change it because I know God has done a good work in me and I am so happy to be able to share my testimony, even though I don't have a baby yet.


----------



## ProfWife

I'm guessing the truth came back out on my way to grocery shop tonight...couldn't help myself from crying a bunch of times on the road. 

Must have been a fluke. lol...

If this is what I'm like not pregnant...Lord have mercy on the world once I am! Already a hormonal wreck with my own regular hormones!


----------



## No Doubt

Lol pro...its true, the hormones are no joke. Your chart is looking beautiful by the way...even triphasic. Hold onto hope hun. Its hard, but it will happen.


----------



## ProfWife

Eh - it's cool when I see the triphasic alert pop up...but I've seen it twice this year already. That definitely doesn't guarantee a little one...


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

The fine arts ministry at my church danced and mimed to this song this morning. I hope you all are as blessed by the words as I was today. Sometimes we need to be reminded that we are closer to victory than we think we are and that it's not over until God says so. Delayed is not denied!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P40ApH4gUdQ


----------



## uwa_amanda

SuperwomanTTC said:


> The fine arts ministry at my church danced and mimed to this song this morning. I hope you all are as blessed by the words as I was today. Sometimes we need to be reminded that we are closer to victory than we think we are and that it's not over until God says so. Delayed is not denied!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P40ApH4gUdQ

I noticed your spoiler!! Congratulations SuperwomanTTC!!!


----------



## ProfWife

I hadn't noticed it yet! Congratulations!!


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats superwoman!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Thank you ladies! I have to take a moment to testify to the goodness of God. My grandmother gave birth to 24 children!!! Despite my grandmother's super fertility, all her daughters have fertility issues. All my aunt's kids are only children and no one was able to conceive past the age of 26. 

God blessed me to conceive and have my daughter at the age of 30. At 31, I'm the first person since my grandmother to conceive more than once. Given my family's medical history and what my doctors assumed due to my weight/past thyroid issues, this is truly a miracle! I am so grateful to God! :cloud9:


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations Superwoman!!! What a blessing.


----------



## Godsjewel

SuperwomanTTC said:


> Thank you ladies! I have to take a moment to testify to the goodness of God. My grandmother gave birth to 24 children!!! Despite my grandmother's super fertility, all her daughters have fertility issues. All my aunt's kids are only children and no one was able to conceive past the age of 26.
> 
> God blessed me to conceive and have my daughter at the age of 30. At 31, I'm the first person since my grandmother to conceive more than once. Given my family's medical history and what my doctors assumed due to my weight/past thyroid issues, this is truly a miracle! I am so grateful to God! :cloud9:

Praise God :happydance:

I'm so happy that God is doing a work in your family and that the fertility issues will no longer carry on in your family.


----------



## Godsjewel

Come to me when you are weak and weary. Rest snugly in My everlasting arms. I do not despise your weakness, My child. Actually, it draws Me closer to you, because weakness stirs up My compassion, My yearning to help. Accept yourself in your weariness, knowing that I understand how difficult your journey has been.

Do not compare yourself with others, who seem to skip along their life-paths with ease. Their journeys have been different from yours, and I have gifted them with abundant energy. I have gifted you with fragility, providing opportunities for your spirit to blossom in My presence. Accept this gift as a sacred treasure, delicate yet glowing with brilliant light. Rather than struggling to disguise or deny your weakness, allow Me to bless you richly through it.

-Jesus Calling


----------



## xxx_faithful

uwa_amanda said:


> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone in this forum happen to live in Houston, Texas ? (or in nearby suburbs)
> My family & I will be moving there permanently from Brisbane, Australia this week.
> 
> Xx
> 
> Welcome to the USA when you get here safely! I don't live in Texas, I live in Alabama, so I don't know much about Texas. I work for a trucking company that has a lot of trucks in Texas though.
> 
> When you figure out what city you are moving to, be in Houston or a suburb, a lot of the Chambers of Commerce have New Resident Packets that have a lot of the pertinent information that would help you out. They may also have Visitor Information stuff at these places too. The states that my husband and I have traveled to and through also have Welcome Centers stocked full of information on tourist-y stuff and different information on cultural things, if you get into that. Of course, this same stuff can usually be found online too.
> 
> You will probably run in a lot of friendly people. The southern US has a reputation of having some pretty friendly people. Since you are coming here from Australia, you will probably even run into some people who want to hear you talk if you have a strong Australian accent! :haha:
> 
> I hope you and your family arrive here safely and hope you find the United States a wonderful place to live. I wouldn't want to live anywhere else...especially outside the South! :flower: You will have to come on here and let us know that you arrived safely and tell us what your first impressions are! Praying for a safe arrival for you!!Click to expand...


Thanks so much !! will look into it. Just moved here 2 days ago, haven't really been exploring yet. Went to one of the large churches in Houston which was great. Really feel i better get a move on with finding some friends around the area to make our stay more at 'home'. I wonder if there are any websites i can go to like a site i can post that im new to the area, and looking for other christian friends around.. ? hmmm

Thanks again, will drop in again soon xx


----------



## Kuawen

Thank you for posting that video, Superwoman, and congratulations on your pregnancy! I'm praying that you have a healthy and happy 9 months ahead of you. 

I woke up in a very bad place today, feeling that all my hope is gone. I feel so alone and even excluded in every aspect of my life right now, even on these boards. I'm between jobs and currently seeking but that's not what's got me down. What's got me down is that, at ever turn that I've tried to seek comfort from others in my life concerning my fertility issues, I've been met with a lack of understanding or worse; brushing it off like it's nothing. The most painful experience in this is with my family and church. When I had my miscarriage I told my mother and she said "Aw honey I'm sorry. How's the weather where you live?" she too struggled with infertility, but she never experience a miscarriage and so she can't understand how I feel. My MIL was more understanding, and she is the coordinator for our church's prayer chain so my husband and I had put a request in to be added, with details that we're trying to start a family and "having unexpected difficulty" but she's forgotten about us... three times now. 

I've spoken with my pastor and told him everything, about how I was sterilized almost 3 years ago and how much I regret that and pray to God with every breath that he'll heal me, and the miracle that was our only conception, only to end tragically... he was sympathetic but cautioned me against telling others in our church family about it, because they might not understand or might judge me because of my past mistakes. 

But now I just feel so alone. More and more families in our church are having children, and I feel my heart break every time I see them scampering about during worship or see their mothers holding them close. This cycle in particular has been so painful for me physically and emotionally and I just want it to end, this road is too hard, the trials insurmountable. I feel like my husband and God have to drag me down this path of TTC only to be met with failure after failure, that every attempt we make to find a way to reverse the sterilization that *may* be ineffective, every hopeful month that I *may* become miraculously pregnant again, is dashed against the rocks. 

I can't take it anymore. I can't be alone anymore. But I have nowhere to go...


----------



## VGibs

I am trying to be very very calm right now...but I am having a serious panic attack. Ian just called me from work to tell me that after next week his boss has no work for him and so he will be out of a job. I have no idea what the hell we are going to do at all. We live in a severely depressed area and jobs are not plentiful at all. Never in a million years would I have thought this was ever going to happen. He has a great job but they just have no work right now. I'm really scared...


----------



## Godsjewel

Kuawen said:


> Thank you for posting that video, Superwoman, and congratulations on your pregnancy! I'm praying that you have a healthy and happy 9 months ahead of you.
> 
> I woke up in a very bad place today, feeling that all my hope is gone. I feel so alone and even excluded in every aspect of my life right now, even on these boards. I'm between jobs and currently seeking but that's not what's got me down. What's got me down is that, at ever turn that I've tried to seek comfort from others in my life concerning my fertility issues, I've been met with a lack of understanding or worse; brushing it off like it's nothing. The most painful experience in this is with my family and church. When I had my miscarriage I told my mother and she said "Aw honey I'm sorry. How's the weather where you live?" she too struggled with infertility, but she never experience a miscarriage and so she can't understand how I feel. My MIL was more understanding, and she is the coordinator for our church's prayer chain so my husband and I had put a request in to be added, with details that we're trying to start a family and "having unexpected difficulty" but she's forgotten about us... three times now.
> 
> I've spoken with my pastor and told him everything, about how I was sterilized almost 3 years ago and how much I regret that and pray to God with every breath that he'll heal me, and the miracle that was our only conception, only to end tragically... he was sympathetic but cautioned me against telling others in our church family about it, because they might not understand or might judge me because of my past mistakes.
> 
> But now I just feel so alone. More and more families in our church are having children, and I feel my heart break every time I see them scampering about during worship or see their mothers holding them close. This cycle in particular has been so painful for me physically and emotionally and I just want it to end, this road is too hard, the trials insurmountable. I feel like my husband and God have to drag me down this path of TTC only to be met with failure after failure, that every attempt we make to find a way to reverse the sterilization that *may* be ineffective, every hopeful month that I *may* become miraculously pregnant again, is dashed against the rocks.
> 
> I can't take it anymore. I can't be alone anymore. But I have nowhere to go...

Hi Sweetheart!

Im sorry you have been feeling this way lately and pray that you will feel Gods strength and comfort during this time.

This journey is definitely not for the weak and thankfully when we feel down and that others dont care or seem to understand, God is always there for us with arms wide open. I have had many friends who knew about my miscarriage and kind of just said sorry and left it at that. No call back or note written weeks later to see how I was holding up, made me feel sad. I talked to my mom about it and she said some people just dont know how to react to news like that or something they are unfamiliar with. Its not that they dont want to be there for you, just not sure how to be. 

From personal experience I can tell you that it really helps to forget about what others think or how they react and continue to press in with your personal relationship with God. Once I did that, I felt hope and peace that all was going to be ok, even when things didnt look like they were going to be. Do your best to think of the positives of this journeyyou were able to experience a pregnancy so you know it can work and you get to build a stronger bond with your husband and with God until your day comes.

God will never give you more than you can handle. I pray that you will get the encouragement you need and the Lord will fill you with His joy during this process.


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> I am trying to be very very calm right now...but I am having a serious panic attack. Ian just called me from work to tell me that after next week his boss has no work for him and so he will be out of a job. I have no idea what the hell we are going to do at all. We live in a severely depressed area and jobs are not plentiful at all. Never in a million years would I have thought this was ever going to happen. He has a great job but they just have no work right now. I'm really scared...

Im sorry you and your family are dealing with this right now :hugs:

The first verse that popped in my head while reading this is 

Look at the birds of the air; they do not sow or reap or store away in barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not much more valuable than they? Matthew 6:26

We are blessed to serve Jehovah Jira "the Lord will provide." We may not know where your husbands next job will be, from where his next paycheck will come, or what will be your next meal. Nevertheless, before you were born, God had a plan for your familys life and knew every detail, including the source of your next paycheck. 

Father, I come before you asking that you will open doors for Virginias husband to find employment. Help him to seek and trust you as you direct him to the perfect job opportunity. Help them both not to be filled with anxiety or worry, for your peace guards over their hearts and minds because you are their source. I pray that they will have confidence, comfort and encouragement in Your provision. I thank You, Father, for supplying their need of employment according to Your riches in glory by Christ Jesus. AMEN! [-o&lt;


----------



## xxx_faithful

eyemom said:


> Praying for a safe and easy (as possible) move. There's a user named MamaTex who lives there.

Thanks eyemom :) It has been a smooth move. No matter what we happen to go through in life, God is continually reminding me of these words. "G.O.D P.R.O.V.I.D.E.S" you see, God does not just provide for us in one area of our life. God has to stay true to himself and to his word. The word describes God as being consistent in his character. Therefore God WILL provide for us in every area of our life. 

In our home.
In our marriage.
In our finances.
In our wombs.

Whether we are going through a tough time or lacking in understanding.

God stays the same. God provides.

:happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

Remain in me, as I also remain in you. No branch can bear fruit by itself; it must remain in the vine. Neither can you bear fruit unless you remain in me. John 15:4 (NIV)

Can I let you in on something? Theres a place I escape to that allows my soul to breathe and rest and reflect. Its the place where I can drop the yuck the world hands me and trade it in for the fullness of God. Its a place where God reassures me, confirms He has everything under control, and gives me a new filter through which I can process life.

Our key verse John 15:4 says, Remain in me, as I also remain in you. No branch can bear fruit by itself; it must remain in the vine. Neither can you bear fruit unless you remain in me. This peaceful and fruitful remaining place is my secret place.

Honestly, it can be hard for a well-meaning soul that desires radical obedience to God to live in that way.

Rather that remaining we allow ourselves to be pulled away. The distractions of the world lure us to sell our souls for temporary pleasures, and its easy to be conned by Satans schemes. Other people rub us the wrong way, and we want to give them a piece of our mind. Worldly wealth screams that if only we could do more to have more, then ultimate happiness could be ours. And our right to be right seems to supersede the sacrificial call of God.

All the while God invites our souls to break away from the world and remain in Him. To remain in Him and enter the secret place, I have to make the choice to be with God by recalling Scripture Ive stored away in my heart and acknowledging His presence through prayer.

Sometimes I do this because Im in a desperate place. I pray, God, I am here and I need You right now. Im feeling attacked, invaded, pressed and stressed. Please meet me here and help me process what Im facing using Your truth. I dont want this thing Im facing to be processed through my selfishness and insecurity. I will surely act in a displeasing and dishonoring way if Im left to face this on my own. Block my natural reaction and fill me with Your Spirit. Please handle this for me. You speak what needs to be spoken and give me the power to hold my tongue for what needs to be left in silence.

Other times I need to be with God because Im feeling pulled into something I know is not part of His plan for me. I see something new I cant afford. How easy it is to justify my way to the checkout line, whip out a credit card and decide to deal with the consequences later!

Maybe its a relationship we know is not in Gods will. Or a particular eating habit we know isnt healthy for us.

Whatever it is, we dont have to be rendered powerless by this pull. We can pray, God, I know You are more powerful than this pull I am feeling. I know this thing I think I want so much will only provide temporary pleasure. I know the consequences of making this choice will rob me of joy and peace in the near future. Through Your power, I am making the choice to walk away. I will find my delight in You and look forward to feeling Your fullness replace the emptiness this desire creates.

I need a fresh filling of Gods Spirit and Word in me. So I go to the secret place and simply talk to God through prayer and reading Scripture. Then I listen for His voice. Sometimes He provides direction and instruction on something that needs to be done. A sweet invitation for me to lift up an obedient yes.

The more we say yes to remaining in Gods secret place, the more we will live in expectation of seeing Him. The more we expect to see God, the more we will. The more we experience Him, the more well trust Him. It all starts with denying the pull of the world and saying yes to Gods daily invitation to remain in Him.

Dear Lord, I am so thankful for the secret place, where I can let my soul rest in You. Help me to be obedient and to remain in You above all else. In Jesus Name, Amen.

-Lysa TerKeurst


----------



## Godsjewel

Psalms 25:4-5 Shew me thy ways, O LORD; teach me thy paths. Lead me in thy truth, and teach me: for thou art the God of my salvation; on thee do I wait all the day.

A father asked his son to carry a letter from their camp to the village. He pointed out a trail over which the lad had never gone before. All right Dad, but I dont see how that path will ever reach the town, said the boy. Well son, I'll tell you how. Do you see that big tree down the path? asked the father. Oh, yes, I see that far. Well, when you get there by the tree, youll see the trail a little farther ahead  and farther down you'll see another big tree  and when you reach that one you'll be closer and so on until you get within sight of the houses of the village.

In the same way, I believe God wants to reveal the way for each one of us on our trails toward Him, one tree at a time. Sometimes we're convinced we need to see the end of our path, so that we can be reassured that there's something good down there, or that we're going in the right direction, or that we'll be able to see if it gets dark.

We know first hand how it feels to walk in the darkness here in the Land and not know where the end will be  and often how we'll have the strength and sustenance to get there. It's not easy to move forward and trust that God will light the path ahead and point us in the way we should go. But the fact is that it is a crucial step toward our growth and maturity in the Lord and we all need to get to there.

Let's give our hesitation and fear to the Lord. He will not fail us. He will be faithful to light our path and lead us in the way everlasting  one day at a time.


----------



## uwa_amanda

.


----------



## BRK06

All over the country, students of all ages are gathering supplies and heading back to class. How appropriate that you have a homework assignment in todays Daily Double Portion! 

Here it is: Grab a can of hairspray, air freshener, perfume, or any other aerosol and spray a quick blast into the air. Pay close attention to the vapor as it hangs in the air and then vanishes. How long did that vapor last? 10 minutes? Not hardly. A few seconds? 1 or 2? Compare how long that vapor lasted in contrast to the length of time it will take you to read this entire Daily Double Portion. Compare the longevity of the vapor and the 24 hours that make up your day.

You may be wondering what a puff of hairspray or a blast of air freshener has to do with the seemingly never ending struggle you face with infertility. Hold on, friend! Youve just earned an A+!

In 2 Corinthians 4:17-18, the apostle Paul writes For our light and momentary troubles are achieving for us an eternal glory that far outweighs them all. So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen. For what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal. 

There are times when it seems your struggle with infertility will never end. You wonder if you will ever be a parent or if your unmet desire for a child will go with you to your grave. Since the loss of your baby, you fear that grief will be your life long companion. How can infertility or loss be considered light and momentary troubles?

Consider your struggle with infertility to be like the blast of hairspray you sprayed into the air. It was there for a moment, and then it was gone. When you contrasted the length of time it lingered to the 24 hours in a day, how did it compare? Infertility is a season in your life--a very important season--but a season nonetheless. A day will come when it will be part of your past and not a part of your every waking moment. What a wonderful day! God can work through these troubles to bring you closer and closer to Him. You can learn to trust Him through the babyless months as you seek His will for your life. Learning to trust God when you cannot decipher His plan is a treasure beyond description. What a beautiful example of fixing your eyes on things not seen.

But what if your heartache lies in the realm of loss? Losing a baby doesnt feel light or momentary at all. Friend, as painful as your loss is, realize that if you are a child of God, your separation from your child is temporary. In comparison to eternity, the time you are separated by death from your baby will be like that vapor. You sprayed the vapor in the air and in a moment it was gone. The time you are separated from your baby will be like that vapor in comparison to eternity. When you are reunited in Heaven--never to be separated again--your time together and the joy you have will far outweigh your hurt and separation you experience here. This is why Paul says we fix our eyes on what is unseen, on what is eternal. We fix our eyes, we fix our hearts on eternal life. 

When you need to be reminded that infertility and grief will not last for an eternity, go blast a puff of hairspray or air freshener. Notice how briefly the vapor remains in the air compared to the rest of your day. Although it is difficult as you walk through these seasons, encourage yourself and do not lose heart. These troubles are achieving an eternal glory that far outweigh them all.


----------



## uwa_amanda

BRK06 said:


> All over the country, students of all ages are gathering supplies and heading back to class. How appropriate that you have a homework assignment in todays Daily Double Portion!
> 
> Here it is: Grab a can of hairspray, air freshener, perfume, or any other aerosol and spray a quick blast into the air. Pay close attention to the vapor as it hangs in the air and then vanishes. How long did that vapor last? 10 minutes? Not hardly. A few seconds? 1 or 2? Compare how long that vapor lasted in contrast to the length of time it will take you to read this entire Daily Double Portion. Compare the longevity of the vapor and the 24 hours that make up your day.
> 
> You may be wondering what a puff of hairspray or a blast of air freshener has to do with the seemingly never ending struggle you face with infertility. Hold on, friend! Youve just earned an A+!
> 
> In 2 Corinthians 4:17-18, the apostle Paul writes For our light and momentary troubles are achieving for us an eternal glory that far outweighs them all. So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen. For what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal.
> 
> There are times when it seems your struggle with infertility will never end. You wonder if you will ever be a parent or if your unmet desire for a child will go with you to your grave. Since the loss of your baby, you fear that grief will be your life long companion. How can infertility or loss be considered light and momentary troubles?
> 
> Consider your struggle with infertility to be like the blast of hairspray you sprayed into the air. It was there for a moment, and then it was gone. When you contrasted the length of time it lingered to the 24 hours in a day, how did it compare? Infertility is a season in your life--a very important season--but a season nonetheless. A day will come when it will be part of your past and not a part of your every waking moment. What a wonderful day! God can work through these troubles to bring you closer and closer to Him. You can learn to trust Him through the babyless months as you seek His will for your life. Learning to trust God when you cannot decipher His plan is a treasure beyond description. What a beautiful example of fixing your eyes on things not seen.
> 
> But what if your heartache lies in the realm of loss? Losing a baby doesnt feel light or momentary at all. Friend, as painful as your loss is, realize that if you are a child of God, your separation from your child is temporary. In comparison to eternity, the time you are separated by death from your baby will be like that vapor. You sprayed the vapor in the air and in a moment it was gone. The time you are separated from your baby will be like that vapor in comparison to eternity. When you are reunited in Heaven--never to be separated again--your time together and the joy you have will far outweigh your hurt and separation you experience here. This is why Paul says we fix our eyes on what is unseen, on what is eternal. We fix our eyes, we fix our hearts on eternal life.
> 
> When you need to be reminded that infertility and grief will not last for an eternity, go blast a puff of hairspray or air freshener. Notice how briefly the vapor remains in the air compared to the rest of your day. Although it is difficult as you walk through these seasons, encourage yourself and do not lose heart. These troubles are achieving an eternal glory that far outweigh them all.

Long time no see! How have you been?


----------



## Godsjewel

But he said to me, My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness. Therefore I will boast all the more gladly about my weaknesses, so that Christs power may rest on me. 2 Corinthians 12:9 (NIV)

People often ask me, How do you handle it all?

Depending on the situation, I answer in a variety of ways:

Im wired this way. And thats partly true. I have a God-wired ability to stay focused in the midst of chaos  most of the time. Im more left-brained than my husband, and hes an engineer!

I stay organized  most of the time. Usually, I can find what I need when I need it. Usually, I prepare in advance. There are times when life gets the best of me, and someone wears the same socks two days in a row. But systems and schedules help me stay on top of responsibilities.

My kids are older. We still have issues that derail my best-laid plans, but theyre different than when my kids were toddlers and one tried to use my car keys to unlock the back gate, dropping them in the alley by accident. That threw me into a meltdown of monumental proportions.

But when people ask How do you handle it all? its usually when Ive shared something that has changed my life more than anything else. An act of obedience my family made eight years ago has pushed me to the edge of myself, made me question who I am and question God about His choice of me for this assignment. But its also made me cling to Him with more desperation than ever before. What is it?

Adopting two little girls from Africa.

I havent written much about these challenges due to respecting my familys privacy. And I also dont want to discourage adoptive parents with how hard our journey has been. Its one of the most important things Ive ever done. But also the most costly.

In 2005 we adopted two girls, ages 8 and 10, from war-torn Liberia. We knew nothing about their background, other than it contained deprivation even other poor countries dont experience. No running water, no electricity, no school, no exposure to books or even television. Just basic existence for years.

Welcoming these little girls into our family at first seemed easy. They responded well to our love. They thrived with good food and education. But very soon we realized challenges. And then very sad truths about what happened in Africa started being uncovered.

One daughter has cognitive challenges that will impact her ability to live independently the rest of her life, and ours. With the other we faced behavioral challenges-significant issues based on an early history of neglect and abuse.

Sometimes there are Hallmark-channel-endings, but thats not our story. We live every day with our daughters wounds and challenges. And these hardships have deeply affected me and my husband. They have affected our three biological children.

Heres what Ive discovered: all my God-wired ability to think through chaos, all my attempts at organization and having older kids didnt prepare me for this.

But Gods strength did.

So how do I manage it all? Every day I turn to God and rely on what 2 Corinthians 12:9 teaches me 

I dont have it in me to do this one more day, I need Your strength.

I dont have the patience in me for this  I need Your patience.

I cant think straight right now  I need Your clarity.

Im not even sure I have love in me right now  I need Your love.

And I get my portion for that day. I get just enough strength, patience, and clarity to make it through. And a new definition of love thats stronger and tougher and more determined than I have ever experienced.

I wish I could write more about my familys story, and maybe someday I will. But for now, its brought me to my knees; its made me more humble; its made me less judgmental, and its made me depend on God more than ever.

Gods strength is enough. But I had to get to the end of mine to learn that.

Heavenly Father, although I didnt know Id be facing my current challenges, You did. Thank You for offering to step in the gap between my needs and my insufficient reservoir of strength with Your peace, wisdom, strength and love. Help me to lean on You when I feel like things are falling apart. In Jesus Name, Amen. 

-Glynnis Witwer


----------



## Godsjewel

Come to Me, all who are weary and heavy-laden, and I will give you rest.

Take My yoke upon you and learn from Me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls,

for My yoke is easy and My burden is light.

Matthew 11:28-30

There are so many Scriptures that encourage you to be strong, and to be of good cheer. Were reminded that even though there will be problems in our lives, Christ has overcome the world, so ultimately we know well be okay. But there are still days when all we want to do is pull the covers over our heads and stay in bed. Is today one of those days?

Jesus knew life would be hard. He knew that infertility and loss would be hard. The precious comforting words you read in Matthew 11:28-30 were spoken from His lips. If today is one of those days where everything feels too hard, hear Him say to you today, Come to Me, you who are weary. Ill give you rest. Youve tried to be strong for so long. Youve tried to build your faith and tried to believe through so many failed procedures and negative pregnancy tests. Nothing could have convinced you that last month wasnt the month--until your period and your tears started again. Youre just tired. Tired of trying and tired of crying. 

Perhaps my friend, Erin, can say it better. Shes shares her heart with you in a poem she wrote and allows me to share with you. 

One day, I won't need to hear "Mommy" or hold you or help you or feed you.

I will see clearly, instead of "through a glass dimly."

I will trust that God's ways really are "higher than my ways."

I will see how He "worked all things together for good."

Faith will be in Him alone-not in any earthly relationship.

Faith will even pass away, becoming sight of all things hoped for.

But today, I feel like such a baby.

God, will You please hold, me, help me, feed me, and call me Your child?


So if youre tired today, hear the voice of Jesus beckoning you to come to Him, to rest in His embrace. To learn from Him and find rest. You can resume the fight tomorrow. But for today, just let Him hold you, help you, feed you and call you His child.


----------



## me222

Hi all. Sorry it's been awhile. I mainly quietly read to see how you all are and what's happening. Praying for children for each of us. My husband and I are serving in another country now. It is hard because sometimes I struggle with- if I was in a Western country and had a job (we're currently living on our savings), we'd be able to get help from fertility specialists, etc. But- God knows this. He knows where each of us are at. He knows our hurts, our prayers, our worries. He is the giver and taker of life. Praying each of us on this forum will trust Him and know Him more throughout this difficult journey. 
Your sister in Jesus.


----------



## Godsjewel

Can you imagine what Peter must have felt as he walked on the water toward Jesus? In that moment, his life was a living testament to the ability of the Christ! But his confidence apparently was short-lived. Go with me to the raging waters and lets see what happened.

Verse 30 of Matthew 14 says that even though Peter had experienced an amazing life changing event, when Peter saw the winds howling about him, he became frightened again and started to sink. For one moment, he took his eyes off of Jesus and the storm began to overtake him. For one instant, he looked at the turmoil surrounding his life and didnt see Jesus standing calmly on top of the same waves that were threatening to destroy him. For one split second, Peter felt the fear and felt the concrete beneath him turn to water, and he began to sink.

As you journey through grief, you may really identify with Peter. Youve found yourself in a massive storm, but youve been able to see Jesus walking toward you. At His command, you take a step of faith and climb out of the boat, trusting Him every step of the way. For a moment, the storm is not overtaking you. For a moment, the hurt seems to diminish, if only a little. For a moment, the embrace of love conquers the embrace of sorrow, the waters begin to recede and you begin to believe youre going to make it!

But then you hear a young mother call her living child by your dead childs name. The ground beneath you begins to give way. Perhaps everywhere you turn someone else is pregnant and having a perfectly routine pregnancy. A tidal wave of grief pummels you. A news reporter tells another story of an unwanted baby being ripped from the womb, when you would have given everything you own to keep your baby in yours. The winds are beginning to howl and you are beginning to sink. If so, youve just become a modern day Peter!

When Peter began to sink, he did the best thing he ever could have done. Peter cried out to Jesus. Lord, save me! Peter knew he could not save himself. More importantly, Peter knew that Jesus could! If you are finding yourself sinking again, do as Peter did. Cry out to Jesus. Jesus, my heart is hurting so badly! Jesus! I dont know if Im going to survive! Jesus! My marriage is falling apart! Jesus! Jesus! Jesus! Save me!

Look what Jesus did when Peter cried out to Him. Theres that wonderful word again! The very first word in verse 31 says it all: Immediately. Immediately Jesus stretched out His hand and took hold of him! Jesus didnt stand there with His hands on His hips and wait for Peter to confess every wrongdoing. He didnt wait for him to lay out a five-point plan as to how he would do differently next time. Jesus saw His child in trouble and immediately He stretched out His hand and pulled him to the surface once again. If you are sinking in dread or fear, cry out to Jesus. He didnt love Peter more than He loves you! Hell immediately grab hold of you. And heres the best partHell never let go!

As you keep reading through the end of this story, you will not find where Jesus let go of Peters hand. He didnt pull him up out of the water, brush His hands off and push Peter into the boat. No! There is no record of Jesus letting go of his hand. Let this sink deep into your spirit. Jesus will not let go of your hand. He knows you cannot survive your miscarriage alone. He refuses to let go. Even if your faith has wavered like Peters did. Even if the storm is raging at insane levels. Jesus refuses to let go.


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> Hi all. Sorry it's been awhile. I mainly quietly read to see how you all are and what's happening. Praying for children for each of us. My husband and I are serving in another country now. It is hard because sometimes I struggle with- if I was in a Western country and had a job (we're currently living on our savings), we'd be able to get help from fertility specialists, etc. But- God knows this. He knows where each of us are at. He knows our hurts, our prayers, our worries. He is the giver and taker of life. Praying each of us on this forum will trust Him and know Him more throughout this difficult journey.
> Your sister in Jesus.

Hi sweetie :hugs: Thank you for having a servant's heart and serving in another country. I will be praying for you and your hubby, that God would do great things.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Doing business in deep waters - Joel Osteen

If your going to do anything in life, there will be opposition, setbacks, delays and critiques.
Many people think, 'Why is this happening to me?' Don't get discouraged, it is because you are taking on new ground, it is because you are making progress.
You realise when you have big dreams you will have big challenges. 
If you were an average person, you would have average problems. The key is you aren't average.
God has planted a seed in you to leave your mark on this generation, you cannot expect ordinary problems. You are a history maker, you are a world changer. 

Problems come with the territory. It's because you are a major person with a major destiny. The enemy would leave you alone if you weren't a threat. He wouldn't bother you if you didn't have something amazing in your future. You are an extraordinary person you will face extraordinary challenges.
The good news is we serve an extraordinary God, be can get you to where your supposed to be.

When your in deep waters your not trying to get everyone to like you, win over all of your critiques or prove to your family that you really are okay. Everyone is not going to like you. Everyone is not going to understand you, friends may not celebrate your success. Shake it off and run your race. 
You cannot please every person and God at the same time. You'll either have people upset with you, or God upset with you. But pleasing God, will look after your critiques.

If a battle isn't between you and your God given destiny it simply is a distraction. Your not supposed to engage in every single battle. You only have so much emotional energy each day. If your spending your energy on areas that shouldn't matter, you won't have enough energy for your dreams. 
Don't fight battles that don't matter. Be selective how you spend your time. 
Don't let people bring you into shallow waters where you are proving who you are.
You may be up against a big challenge today but to me that says you have a big destiny ahead of you. The size of your problem indicates the size of your future. 

The enemy will always try a fight us when we are close to our victory. 
This difficulty was not sent to defeat you but to promote you. The more worry tries to get you down don't worry God is in control and the more you will multiply.

XXXXXX BLESSINGS


----------



## wristwatch24

Hi ladies, 

I come in desperate need of prayers. I know this may sound trivial to some of you but we are having an extremely hard time right now. Since our daughter was born our male dog has not been adjusting well. We sent him to my sister's until our trainer could come out and last night and today have been absolute torture. We feel like prisoners in our own home being in separate rooms at all times and dealing with him barking at her. Please pray for us that this situation plays out with the best possible results. If we are unable to keep our boy whom we love with all our hearts, pray we can find the perfect fit for him to be happy. 

Because of this, a difficult healing time from my c-section, and some breastfeeding issues, I am at my breaking point. My husband isn't far behind due to the dog situation and with having to spend a lot of time away from me as we keep our house safe for our daughter. 

Thank you so much. 

Reilly


----------



## Godsjewel

wristwatch24 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I come in desperate need of prayers. I know this may sound trivial to some of you but we are having an extremely hard time right now. Since our daughter was born our male dog has not been adjusting well. We sent him to my sister's until our trainer could come out and last night and today have been absolute torture. We feel like prisoners in our own home being in separate rooms at all times and dealing with him barking at her. Please pray for us that this situation plays out with the best possible results. If we are unable to keep our boy whom we love with all our hearts, pray we can find the perfect fit for him to be happy.
> 
> Because of this, a difficult healing time from my c-section, and some breastfeeding issues, I am at my breaking point. My husband isn't far behind due to the dog situation and with having to spend a lot of time away from me as we keep our house safe for our daughter.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Reilly


Hi my dear :hugs:

I'm sorry things aren't going as well as planned. I too have dogs so that may be a concern one day for me as well. 

Dear Lord, we come to you giving you praise for blessing my sis with a beautiful daughter. You know the struggles she is facing and the frustration it brings. Please be her comfort and peace during this time of transition and help them to come to a place where it becomes a calm environment for the whole family, including the dogs. We thank you in advance for what you are going to do. In your precious name I pray...amen!!!


----------



## VGibs

What kind of breastfeeding issues are you having??? I can help :)


----------



## Godsjewel

My story of infertility has caused me to change and grow in ways that I could have never imagined. My husband and I married young, and a few years later we decided to start a family. We had always wanted many children and we wanted them quickly. After a year with no pregnancy, we hesitantly did some fertility testing and our doctor thought we should try artificial insemination. We went in with full hope, yet each month left us a little more hopeless and angry.



Before we had even started our infertility journey my view of God was extremely negative and this just enforced that. To me, this proved that God; who could easily make a pregnancy happen, did not love me and could care less about how I was feeling. My heart was breaking, and we were encouraged to look into stronger treatments. At this time in my life, I was also seeking counseling and I had told my Christian counselor that I did not want to include God in my process of healing. I could figure things out without Him. Yet even when I had rejected God He did not reject me, and He allowed us to find this small church with many women who had been through infertility themselves. These women took me under their wing and loved on me in ways that I had never been loved. He used these women to reveal Himself to me, and to give me an experience with Him that I had longed for my entire life. God showed me through the many talks I had with these ladies as well as my counselor, that there was a place in His heart just for me that no one else could ever fill. As a broken woman, I longed for that kind of relationship and the thought that it could be true made me question my whole opinion of God. God showed me that when He had created my church, my counselor, and these amazing women who had been where I am, He had me in mind. Part of why He created them was just for me. He knew I would be going through infertility even before I was born, and He knew I would need these certain people in my life to love me and help me, in a time when I would not allow Him to. I had never thought about God creating someone with me in mind, with the purpose of reaching out to me. I felt overwhelmed with Gods love.



It was a few months after this that we did our first round of IVF, and I just knew that after God had finally got my attention He would give me my baby. It was as if I had passed a test, or reached a milestone that I wouldnt have reached without infertility and now I just knew I was ready and had passed the test. But He didnt. Our first round failed, and I was devastated. I couldnt understand how a God who loved me could allow me to hurt like this. But this same God again surrounded me with people to walk with me through the pain. We did another round of IVF, and to our surprise I had a positive pregnancy test! We were ecstatic to say the least. But when we went in for the blood test it was again negative, and the doctor said our embryo stopped implanting. I couldnt understand how we could be allowed to go through this. The pain felt unbearable and all I wanted was a child. I felt lost, hurt and hopeless. The emotions inside me didnt know where to go, and I couldnt seem to see anything else in my life except the pain. My heart felt like it was in a million pieces and being walked on by those around me who so easily got pregnant. A good friend of mine told me God is big enough to handle my emotions. I have held onto that. Even if I cannot talk to Him for a few weeks, of if I am so hurt that I scream the most awful things to Him, He loves me and He created me, and He can handle my feelings.



Over the past few months, God has given me a peace that I never thought possible while still not having my baby. I have been through things that I have never imagined I could get through. Feelings that I never thought I would have to process and decisions that I never thought my husband and I would have to make. I really believe if I can give myself all of the shots that go along with IVF, I can do anything! We are now in the process of adopting and I am so excited about it. I am amazed at how God has used me in situations, and at how I have grown while facing such challenging times and emotions. I have a confidence that I have never felt before, and I have a love for God that is incredible which still amazes me because I still do not have a child. It is so crazy to think that God can withhold my biggest dream and I have grown to love Him more for it. It doesnt make sense, but we serve a God whose ways are not our ways. I always try to remind myself that even though so many people have children, I have a relationship with Christ that many people will never get to experience because it is only gained by going through such brokenness, and I believe infertility is one of the hardest things a person can go through because it is so constant. I have had to learn to trust God with my biggest dream, being a mother, and to completely give that dream to Him to fulfill. And I believe He will! 

--Angela Mantzey


----------



## wristwatch24

VGibs said:


> What kind of breastfeeding issues are you having??? I can help :)

Sometimes I can't get her to get a good latch. She likes to purse her lips right around the nipple rather than opening wide. Usually I can push her lips into the right position. But also typically in afternoon-evening she wants to be on the breast constantly. She uses it to soothe herself. I've read that it's normal but with all that is going on I wish I could give her a pacifier but she refuses to take one. It's just been very exhausting. :/


----------



## xxx_faithful

wristwatch24 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I come in desperate need of prayers. I know this may sound trivial to some of you but we are having an extremely hard time right now. Since our daughter was born our male dog has not been adjusting well. We sent him to my sister's until our trainer could come out and last night and today have been absolute torture. We feel like prisoners in our own home being in separate rooms at all times and dealing with him barking at her. Please pray for us that this situation plays out with the best possible results. If we are unable to keep our boy whom we love with all our hearts, pray we can find the perfect fit for him to be happy.
> 
> Because of this, a difficult healing time from my c-section, and some breastfeeding issues, I am at my breaking point. My husband isn't far behind due to the dog situation and with having to spend a lot of time away from me as we keep our house safe for our daughter.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Reilly



Will be praying for you hun. Could i help at all with any breastfeeding issues you have? I am happy to help. It was not that long ago i was having difficulty (my lil one was a 2 weeks old) if it wasnt for the support from a few dedicated breastfeeding friends i would of stopped. Ive now been feeding for 6mths - yay. Im so grateful i continued, well worth pushing through it :)

PM me if you like xxxx


----------



## VGibs

wristwatch24 said:


> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> What kind of breastfeeding issues are you having??? I can help :)
> 
> Sometimes I can't get her to get a good latch. She likes to purse her lips right around the nipple rather than opening wide. Usually I can push her lips into the right position. But also typically in afternoon-evening she wants to be on the breast constantly. She uses it to soothe herself. I've read that it's normal but with all that is going on I wish I could give her a pacifier but she refuses to take one. It's just been very exhausting. :/Click to expand...

Have you tried a laid back technique? The trick with a good gape is patience. When she fusses to eat let her suck an upturned finger for a minute to settle her. Then try a classic baby to breast latch. Tickle the lips, WAIT for the gape, and quickly bring baby on. I suggest trying a latch in the football position because for some reason non-latching babies tend to get the hang of a good mouthful in this position.It may make the latch worse. Does she latch on well and then slide off the nipple to the "pursed lip"ped issue? Or does she not open her jaw wide enough to get a full mouthful of breast? I STRONGLY suggest that you do not introduce a pacifier. At least until the six week mark. The afternoon/evening cluster feed is very very normal and is very tiring. But the trick is to think about it this way, essentially what baby is doing is preparing your breasts to produce a lot of milk at this time. They are "tanking up" for the night. And when they establish a good milk supply at this time they will ease off the constant nursing, and sleep better through the night. Now mind you, because baby is having latch issues baby might not be getting all the milk it is trying to make at these cluster feeds. So they try harder and for longer in order to get a full belly. Once you work on the latch a little and allow a few days of cluster feeds baby should be contented and sleep for longer periods of time after these feedings. Which in turn lets you rest for a little bit longer as well. Keep it up and don't be discouraged.


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> wristwatch24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGibs said:
> 
> 
> What kind of breastfeeding issues are you having??? I can help :)
> 
> Sometimes I can't get her to get a good latch. She likes to purse her lips right around the nipple rather than opening wide. Usually I can push her lips into the right position. But also typically in afternoon-evening she wants to be on the breast constantly. She uses it to soothe herself. I've read that it's normal but with all that is going on I wish I could give her a pacifier but she refuses to take one. It's just been very exhausting. :/Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried a laid back technique? The trick with a good gape is patience. When she fusses to eat let her suck an upturned finger for a minute to settle her. Then try a classic baby to breast latch. Tickle the lips, WAIT for the gape, and quickly bring baby on. I suggest trying a latch in the football position because for some reason non-latching babies tend to get the hang of a good mouthful in this position.It may make the latch worse. Does she latch on well and then slide off the nipple to the "pursed lip"ped issue? Or does she not open her jaw wide enough to get a full mouthful of breast? I STRONGLY suggest that you do not introduce a pacifier. At least until the six week mark. The afternoon/evening cluster feed is very very normal and is very tiring. But the trick is to think about it this way, essentially what baby is doing is preparing your breasts to produce a lot of milk at this time. They are "tanking up" for the night. And when they establish a good milk supply at this time they will ease off the constant nursing, and sleep better through the night. Now mind you, because baby is having latch issues baby might not be getting all the milk it is trying to make at these cluster feeds. So they try harder and for longer in order to get a full belly. Once you work on the latch a little and allow a few days of cluster feeds baby should be contented and sleep for longer periods of time after these feedings. Which in turn lets you rest for a little bit longer as well. Keep it up and don't be discouraged.Click to expand...


Wow! great advice! I'm so blessed to have all you mommas around for when it's my turn, to help me through my issues :thumbup:


----------



## eyemom

I'm no professional, but I BFed two years even working full time from 6 weeks pp. I did the tickle the lips thing, but that didn't always help when she was really sleepy. Sometimes I'd kinda gently guide her chin down with my thumb to get her to open her mouth a little more. I agree, even though those cluster feeds can be hard, it is REALLY REALLY good for your supply. My experience: first couple of weeks--frustrated, emotional, a part of me wanted to give up but I kept with it because I believed it was best for baby. 1 month mark--felt I was really getting the hang of it, no longer uncomfortable. 6 week--I really really enjoyed it. My Dr told me a month is pretty normal for both mama and baby to get comfortable with it. Hang in there. <3


----------



## VGibs

haha Well I am training to become a lactation consultant, and I breastfed 2 little ones. The first experience was a total nightmare and opened my eyes to how little help there is available for women out there. You get intense social and medical pressure to breastfeed but almost zero instruction if a problem arises or if you are struggling. The balance is shifting hopefully. I also find a lot of people are really 100% on one side or the other. No one nurtures a combo-feeding attitude or dedicates time and energy to help people re-lactate. That is the gap I wish to fill.


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> haha Well I am training to become a lactation consultant, and I breastfed 2 little ones. The first experience was a total nightmare and opened my eyes to how little help there is available for women out there. You get intense social and medical pressure to breastfeed but almost zero instruction if a problem arises or if you are struggling. The balance is shifting hopefully. I also find a lot of people are really 100% on one side or the other. No one nurtures a combo-feeding attitude or dedicates time and energy to help people re-lactate. That is the gap I wish to fill.

Yay!!! good for you sweetheart!


----------



## xxx_faithful

VGibs said:


> haha Well I am training to become a lactation consultant, and I breastfed 2 little ones. The first experience was a total nightmare and opened my eyes to how little help there is available for women out there. You get intense social and medical pressure to breastfeed but almost zero instruction if a problem arises or if you are struggling. The balance is shifting hopefully. I also find a lot of people are really 100% on one side or the other. No one nurtures a combo-feeding attitude or dedicates time and energy to help people re-lactate. That is the gap I wish to fill.

This is awesome!!!! What qualifications do you need? xxxx


----------



## xxx_faithful

&#8220;You will be happy again. Life will become joyful again. And somehow, some way, if you want to become a parent, you will.&#8221;
&#8211;Dr. Alice Domar, Boston IVF and The Domar Center for Mind/Body Health

https://thecarrotseed.net/

This is a good read for anyone who is interested xxxxx


----------



## VGibs

Well you need some special college courses which I am working on, and a special lactation course, and some clinical hours. Then you have to write a huge exam. It's kind of intimidating but I am plugging away at it. I have a lot of heirloom experience as well. My grandma nursed 8 children and was a wet nurse for a neighbor who passed away right after birth. And my mother nursed 3.


----------



## HisGrace

VGibs said:


> haha Well I am training to become a lactation consultant, and I breastfed 2 little ones. The first experience was a total nightmare and opened my eyes to how little help there is available for women out there. You get intense social and medical pressure to breastfeed but almost zero instruction if a problem arises or if you are struggling. The balance is shifting hopefully. I also find a lot of people are really 100% on one side or the other. No one nurtures a combo-feeding attitude or dedicates time and energy to help people re-lactate. That is the gap I wish to fill.

This is awesome VGibs! Since my son spent the first two weeks in the NICU and I could only breastfeed twice a day he developed a preference for the bottle. During the last few days of his stay he flat out refused nursing anytime I offered. When we got home, it took us 2 months (and lots of tears from him and me) to get him fully weaned off the bottle. Tomorrow will be our 1 month of exclusive breastfeeding milestone. I looked all over the internet and talked to a LC but no one had any answers. Finally someone saw a post of mine and private messaged me with some help. I think it's awesome that you see a gap and are trying to fill it. After my struggle, I looked into what it would take to be a LC but I think I need a little bit more experience first. :winkwink:


----------



## VGibs

Oh dear!!!! I wish I had known that I would've tried to help!!! Good for you for sticking with it!


----------



## eyemom

I saw in your sig that's what you were pursuing, but I didn't know about the gap you're looking to fill. It is so needed, bless you. The LCs I've had the opportunity to meet are truly wonderful ladies who love their jobs and go out of their way to help people. So I think you are in for a very rewarding future. <3


----------



## Godsjewel

Good morning ladies!

I just got word that my Grandpa (my Dad's Dad) passed away 4 hours ago. Thankfully he was blessed with a good long life. He just turned 94yrs old the beginning of this month. 

Please pray for peace and comfort for the whole family. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

I will consider all your works 
and meditate on all your mighty deeds.
Psalm 77:12

When is the last time worry kept you awake at night? What was the weight bearing down on you? Was it finances? Fear over the latest diagnosis from your fertility specialist? The calendar pages that continue to turn? With every rehearsal, the root of fear digs deeper in our hearts. Where are we going to find the money for another IUI? What if we cant go through with the procedure next month--and that is THE month? Every time we worry, every time we rehearse the dread, the disaster we fear becomes a little more real in our mind. What if we dont ever get pregnant? What if? What if? What if?

Do you realize that if you know how to worry, you know how to meditate? Rather than worry over the stresses of infertility, why not meditate on the wonders that God has done? Rehearse in your mind the things youve seen Him do in your life. Go through Scripture and be amazed all over again at what He has done for others. Read the numerous infertility stories and meditate on how He has triumphed over barrenness so many times. Remind yourself over and over again how nothing is impossible for God, and how He is no respecter of persons. If He did it for people in Biblical days, He can do it for you. 

The same way we tend to allow ourselves to worry about the same things over and over again, we can meditate on God and His mighty works and deeds. Meditate on a favorite Scripture or miracle from the Bible. Let it become so real in your heart and mind. Overcome your infertility worries by meditating on the goodness of God and His mighty deeds.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Praying for your family Sarah, especially your dad! :hugs:


----------



## Jett55

Praying for you & your family Sarah :hugs:


----------



## Yukki2011

Praying for you and your family Sarah!


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Ladies,

If there's anyone that can stand in the gap for you spirituality its your Godly spirit interceding on your behalf. Even when you sleep you have the power to rebuke and renew your heart for when you wake for a new day. I woke up the other morning at 3am and went crazy writing this down. Ladies we must not allow our hearts to weaken or be vulnerable to the spiritual world. We must be strong, stand up, but most importantly, speak up. We must speak out and declare what we want to happen, then to focus on what isn't.

This is the prayer my inner spirit prayed.. I wish it to be a prayer you all pray when you need a higher strength then your own.

I break down all strong holds against my life, I rebuke the building blocks of negativity that once held me captive. I refrain from thinking my previous thoughts. 

I AM renewed.
I AM set free.
I AM born again 

I break all generational and spiritual curses, even the ones before my first breath.
I choose to charge on fiercely, knowing full well the struggles that once weighed me down, as i attempt to move forward I choose to no longer be apart of past. I am releasing my hurt. Every bit of it.
Infertility had once stolen my heart once, i WILL NOT allow it to capture or consume me again. So I say no.
NO to the obsession of infertility within my body.
NO to hours spent comparing my imperfect body to a friends in whom's fertility seems almost un-justifiable.

I choose my life and my destiny. I choose to walk in faith, which requires me to drop the fear. I can't move a step forward in faith but a step backward in fear. 
I'm CHOOSING today. In order to take control of me, I must take control of my thoughts.
I'm DECLARING your will and holiness in this place right now.
Don't hold back your blessings upon me, for I am truly grateful.
You out pour your blessings unto our lives, but not before we show gratification for things we have not yet been given.
I receive your inheritance, i receive your grace. I'm taking it all on right now. 

Healing.
Restoration.
A renewed mind.
Health.
Prosperity.

In Jesus Mighty Name. Amen

xxx


----------



## VGibs

HI girls. Please keep my best friend Lisa in your prayers as her mom just lost her battle with cancer. It was a very long fight and she is finally without pain. She was a woman who hated religion and refused to seek religious council in her final days, so please pray that she found Jesus on her way to heaven.


----------



## markswife10

Praying Sarah! :hugs: 

Just want to let you ladies know that I'm thinking of you and praying for you all! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

For the remainder of this week, we are going to study some of the kings of the Old Testament. At first glance, you may wonder what encouragement you can find for your struggle with infertility buried beneath the tales of battles and wars. Oh, believe me, friend, there is strength for your battle in the stories of these warriors! Strap on your armor and run to the battle field with me!

The first well meet is King Asa. Unlike most of his contemporaries, Asa is actually described as a godly king. He tore down altars to false gods, commanded Judah to seek the one true God and observe the laws and commands God laid down. His loyalty to Heaven was not ignored. Israel lived in peace under his rulership and for many years, the kingdom was undisturbed by war.

However, the time came when the king of Ethiopia came against him with a million soldiers. Besides the fact that a million armed men along with 300 chariots is enough to make just about anyone nervous, realize that Asas army numbered only 300,000 along with 280,000 men from the tribe of Benjamin. Asa never wavered. He never even broke a sweat. He knew exactly what he needed to do when facing impossible numbers. He called on the Name of the Lord Almighty. This is Asas prayer:

Lord, there is no one besides You to help in the battle between the powerful and those who have no strength; so help us, O Lord our God, for we trust in You, and in Your name have come against this multitude. O Lord, You are our God; let not man prevail against You. (2 Chronicles 14:11) 

Your struggle with infertility or loss is no small foe. Others who have never stood on this battlefield dont understand this. They tell you to relax and assume your struggle will end. You know better. Youve watched as hormone levels have plummeted and unpaid bills skyrocket. Birthdays approach and sperm counts bottom out. What do you do when the numbers dont line up? Approach the God who has never once been intimidated by numbers.

Cry out to God the way Asa did. Father, we dont have a clue what to do. My husbands sperm counts are so low. My bank account doesnt show a single spare dollar so we cant afford even one month of treatment. We just cant figure out where to go from here, but we know to go to You, the only One who can help in the battle between the powerful and those who have no strength. The numbers look awful, but our eyes are on you. 

Dont kid yourself into thinking that your fervent prayer is nothing more than lip service. Heaven moves when you cry out to God. The prayer of a person living right with God is something powerful to be reckoned with. (James 5:16--The Message.) When Asa prayed, he stormed into an impossible situation with the Lord going before him and he emerged more than victorious. Scripture tells us that the Ethiopians fell so that they could not recover and that they were shattered before the Lord and His army...and they carried away very much plunder. It wasnt that Asa faced small hurdles. His enemy far outnumbered his army. Its just that Asa knew that his enemy was no match for his God. Neither is yours. Just as God showed up strong on Asas behalf, He will be mighty in your family as well. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

In those days Hezekiah became ill and was at the point of death. The prophet Isaiah son of Amoz went to him and said, This is what the LORD says: Put your house in order, because you are going to die; you will not recover.

Hezekiah turned his face to the wall and prayed to the LORD, Remember, LORD, how I have walked before you faithfully and with wholehearted devotion and have done what is good in your eyes. And Hezekiah wept bitterly.

Before Isaiah had left the middle court, the word of the LORD came to him: Go back and tell Hezekiah, the ruler of my people, This is what the LORD, the God of your father David, says: I have heard your prayer and seen your tears; I will heal you. On the third day from now you will go up to the temple of the LORD. I will add fifteen years to your life. And I will deliver you and this city from the hand of the king of Assyria. I will defend this city for my sake and for the sake of my servant David.
2 Kings 20:1-6

King Hezekiah was sick. Not just a little nauseated. When a true prophet of God says youre going to die, you start scoping out funeral homes. King Hezekiah immediately did what many of us do. He turned to Heaven. God healed his body and added 15 years to his life. 

For many who walk the infertility journey, medical diagnoses are common. You seem to collect more and more with each doctors appointments. For others, a diagnosis would be great! At least youd know what enemy you faced. Wherever you find yourself, one thing remains the same. You can trust God to heal your body from the diseases that cause your infertility. 

Theres another account of King Hezekiahs healing in the book of Isaiah. Its a poem Hezekiah wrote in gratitude to God after he recovered from his should-have-been-fatal illness:

The dead don't thank you,
and choirs don't sing praises from the morgue.
Those buried six feet under
don't witness to your faithful ways.
It's the livinglive men, live womenwho thank you,
just as I'm doing right now.
Parents give their children
full reports on your faithful ways. Isaiah 38:18-19 (The Message)

When God conquers infertility in your life, and grants you the gift of a child, dont forget to give Him praise. Youve spent countless hours begging Him for a child. Be sure to let your praise outweigh the time spent asking for His blessing. Be ever ready to share your story with your children when they finally get here. Let them know that their very existence is witness to the miracle working power of God. If God lifts endometriosis touch from you, and you bear a child, let that child know that without Gods working on your life and your body, he or she wouldnt be here. Perhaps God chooses to heal your heart of infertility wounds through the precious gift of adoption. Tell your child that it wasnt paperwork that put your family together, but the design of Heaven that melded your hearts as one. Even if today is the hardest entry in your infertility story, remember that you are writing your testimony that youll share with your child one day. Youll be able to give a full report on the faithfulness of Gods ways, no matter how your healing has come.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## ProfWife

Hey ladies. A friend of mine is going through a hard time. His 4 month old baby boy (third child, only son) is in critical care...has been for almost 2 weeks. There might be a virus attacking his heart, it could be a genetic disorder, or it could be something that requires a heart transplant. He's a very, very sick little boy. Please pray for little Silas.

https://www.caringbridge.org/visit/silashuffman/mystory


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Hey ladies. A friend of mine is going through a hard time. His 4 month old baby boy (third child, only son) is in critical care...has been for almost 2 weeks. There might be a virus attacking his heart, it could be a genetic disorder, or it could be something that requires a heart transplant. He's a very, very sick little boy. Please pray for little Silas.
> 
> https://www.caringbridge.org/visit/silashuffman/mystory

Lord Jesus, I lift up this precious baby to You. Heavenly Father you allowed this precious child life. Heal this baby, Lord. You are doctors of all doctors. I ask that you extend Your Almighty Powerful Right Hand over this child and heal him Lord. Work a wonderous miracle in this family's life Lord so that they may testify of your love and mercy. I pray that you give the mom and dad strength, comfort their soul Lord. Place a peace in their heart. Touch their heart Lord so that they may place all of their trust in You. In Jesus Most Holy Precious Name I pray. Amen


----------



## Godsjewel

There is so very much we can learn from David. Giant killer. Composer. Adulterer. Grieving daddy. Man after Gods own heart. Most beloved king of Israel. There could be an entire years worth of devotions written about David alone. For today, we will learn a very valuable lesson from this multifaceted man to help in the journey through infertility.

For a time, David was a king without a country. The prophet, Samuel, anointed David as king when he was only a teenaged boy, yet he didnt ascend the throne for many years. He went through trials of many kinds before he took the throne God had appointed for him. During this time of waiting, he did some things right and he did some things wrong. David defeated Goliath, fought several wars, faked insanity and spared the life of his most vicious enemy. He became armor bearer for King Saul, then barely escaped with his life when this same king tried to kill him. David may have been waiting for promise of God to be made manifest in his life, but there was no sitting around in boredom for him.

Just as David was a king without a kingdom, you are a mother without a child. You feel a burning passion deep within you to parent, yet you find yourself in a period of waiting. Waiting for the promise of God to be made manifest in your life. There are trials and battles to be fought and won. Learn a lesson from King David.

David was not a perfect man by anyones standards, but there was one thing he always did right. David went to God with every crisis he faced. While he did a lot of things right, he was human and he messed up. A lot. But he went to God every time. When he got things right, he worshipped. When he sinned, he repented. He kept his heart full of praise. What a fantastic example for us to follow while in our times of waiting--and beyond.

Maybe you havent done everything right while youve been waiting. Infertility is frustrating and its easy to lash out at the ones we love. If youve messed up, go to God. Tell Him you didnt do things right. Hell forgive every time and put you back on the right path. If youve found that infertility has been a blessing in disguise and its allowed you to draw closer to God, let your heart be full of praise like Davids always was. 

Your waiting wont be a time of sitting around doing nothing. Keep going to God in good times and in bad. Keep a heart of worship and trust God to sustain you through the waiting.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

Imagine this scene with me if you will:

A room packed full of reporters. The tension in the air is so thick you could cut it with a knife. Everything is abuzz with electricity. The nation is on the brink of war. We look to our Commander in Chief for guidance. The next words he speaks could throw us into fierce battle. The tension in the room is intense. 

Ladies and Gentlemen, the President of the United States.

Ladies and Gentlemen, the President of the United States.

Uh...the President of the United States!

"Sorry, dude. Noche was chasing a squirrel!" 

Without the typical pomp and circumstance of a Presidential news conference, a seven year old boy, trailed by his trusty black lab, Noche, takes the stand. "Okay, here's the deal. I know there's a lot of guys who really want to pound us right now and that is not cool--hey! That's an i-pad mini! I have got to get one of those! Sorry. Anyway. I talked to God about it, cause hey. I'm seven! I haven't even been to these countries. I don't know what to do! But this is what God says to do. It might sound crazy, but this is the plan..."

Can you imagine relying on the wisdom little boy to lead a nation? Joash was King when he was only seven years old. He had quite a tumultuous beginning to say the least. When he was a baby, there was a total chaos within the palace walls. Athaliah was one of the wives of his father, and she was an evil woman. She had ordered all the royal offspring of the house of Judah (which would have included Joash) to be killed. Jehoshabeath was a sister to Joashs father and wife of Jehoiada the priest. She was determined that Joash would be spared. She kidnapped Joash and hid him and his nurse in a bedroom for six years. Six years! Can you imagine hiding a little boy in one room for six years? Her dedication to this child and his future made a difference in this childs life and in the history of Israel.

Once Athaliah was put to death, seven year old Joash ascended the throne. Because of the influence of his rescuer, Jehoshabeath and her husband, Jehoiada the priest, Joash became a godly king. Scripture says Joash did what was right in the sight of the LORD all the days of Jehoiada the priest. (2 Chronicles 24:2) However, when Joash lost the powerful influence of Jehoiada, we see a tragic turn. After the death of Jehoiada the officials of Judah came and bowed down to the king and the king listened to them. They abandoned the house of the LORD, the God of their fathers (2 Chronicles 24:17-18) What a pitiful end of an otherwise amazing legacy.

Do you realize the influence you will have on your child(ren) one day? You can be the first one to introduce them to the love of the Heavenly Father. What an incredible honor! Your marriage can be the example that they use as standard when they choose their own spouse. The love you display will show them how to love another. What a heavy responsibility and what an amazing gift.

While you are waiting for the blessing of a child, why not take the opportunity to strengthen the relationships and influence you have now? Have a great marriage? Theres no doubt that infertility can strain even the strongest of marriages, even if it solidifies the union. Take this time before God grants you a child and reinforce your marriage. You can always draw closer to God personally. He promises that if youll draw close to Him, Hell draw close to you. Imagine how you want to influence your child. Find ways to strengthen yourself in those areas now. 

While you are waiting, surround yourself with others who will influence you the right way. If possible, get involved in a support group that will allow you to give and receive encouragement. (If youre in the Baton Rouge, LA area, please contact me--Id love to have you as a part of the Sarahs Laughter/HPC Infertility Connect Group!) If the frustration of infertility has caused you to drift from church, let yourself get planted in a local church again. Stay under the influence of godly Bible teaching. Remember that when Joash got away from godly influences, he lost his way with God. 

You need godly influence. Someone needs the influence you can give. Your waiting period was never intended to be idle time. Build your influence. Learn from godly resources. God will work and move through this waiting time.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## ProfWife

Praise update. The little boy came off the ventilator yesterday. I haven't heard today's update, but this time yesterday he was still holding his own!


----------



## No Doubt

Ladies please pray for my husband. His job is being real funky right now he's just so fed up...and honestly so am I. It's causing problems with us, most likely cause of all the stress. Please pray he gets another job asap! He has an interview for one and a few that are interested but haven't scheduled the interview yet. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ProfWife

Just heard from his dad...he's back on the ventilator and is now on the official heart transplant list.

That means for him to live, some other mother has to lose her infant. My friends are having a LOT of issues with realizing that for him to live, someone has to go through the nightmare they are trying desperately to prevent. 

Please pray for them all. They really need a miracle.


----------



## Jett55

Praying for both prayer requests :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Just heard from his dad...he's back on the ventilator and is now on the official heart transplant list.
> 
> That means for him to live, some other mother has to lose her infant. My friends are having a LOT of issues with realizing that for him to live, someone has to go through the nightmare they are trying desperately to prevent.
> 
> Please pray for them all. They really need a miracle.

My heart goes out to them :cry: I pray God's will be done in this situation and we know He works all things for the good.


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> Ladies please pray for my husband. His job is being real funky right now he's just so fed up...and honestly so am I. It's causing problems with us, most likely cause of all the stress. Please pray he gets another job asap! He has an interview for one and a few that are interested but haven't scheduled the interview yet. Thank you in advance.

I'm in the same boat as you sis. My husband stresses so much at his job and they keep changing things that make it harder on him. He now does 2-3 times more work but gets paid the same. He has to stay with this job because his insurance pays for our IVF treatments, if it wasn't for me, he would of left a long time ago.

I will be praying that he has favor and the door will be open for him.


----------



## No Doubt

Ditto back at cha hun. Hubbs feels so stuck now that we have a baby, but sometimes you have to let go of things and move on. Some things just aren't for you, and I'd rather see him happy, well and actually see him, than him be stressed all the time. I know a door will open for both our hubbs.


----------



## Godsjewel

Have you ever noticed that anytime you decide to spend time with God that something or someone gets in the way? Your crazy friend (we all have them) calls to tell you how her kids are making her nuts, or your cousin emails you her latest sonogram picture. Or perhaps you start your period again, and realize that your long sought after dream of pregnancy will have to wait for at least another month. All this happens just when you settle down with your Bible to find a few precious moments of quiet time alone with God. Instead of a few moments of peace with the Prince of Peace, youre sobbing into your pillow again. Your mind isnt on the goodness of God. Its on the emptiness of your womb. 

Satans primary battlefield is your mind. He would love to bombard your mind with so many distractions that you forget to focus on the realities of who God is. Just when you determine to walk in the truth that God is for you and not against you, Satan will remind you of how many of your school classmates have had babies, and many are pregnant with their second, yet you have none. Hell whisper to your heart, Does that sound like God is for you? Dont allow him to distract you with lies. Remember that Satan is the father of lies, and he uses them well. 

People around us can cause distractions to your worship as well. Plain and simple. They can say and do hurtful things that leave us scratching our heads in confusion. Why did she say that? Why did they do that? What did I do to deserve this? Anger starts to build and we get distracted from our worship again. She knows better than that. She knows it just about kills me every time I hear her tell about her labor and delivery. She knows it rips my heart out! Why cant she understand how hard this is for me? Why doesnt she care about me more? It really does seem like those around us should know better, doesnt it? It seems like those who have loved us our entire lives should understand the hurts we carry, but so often they dont. Friends and family members somehow cant see inside our hearts and see the burdens and scars our hearts bear. 

Infertility consumes us. It overwhelms every part of us. It infiltrates our emotions, our relationships, our finances, our intimacies. It becomes so much a part of so much of who we are. Without realizing it, we begin to expect people around us to understand what its like to be infertile. We long for understanding that we cannot even verbalize. I wonder if we are not holding people to a standard that only God Himself can meet? When we do so, we become distracted and shift our focus away from a perfect God and onto imperfect people.

If you find yourself angry or frustrated today, perhaps you have become distracted. Perhaps you have shifted your gaze away from a perfect God to imperfect people. Its easy to do, isnt it? Why not make a conscious choice to shift your gaze and your affections back to our perfect God. Look on Him. Tell Him how amazing He is. Talk about His wonders and His deeds. If you dont know what to say, flip your bible open to the Psalms. David wrote many of the Psalms and he had quite a way with words! Hell help you get started. Before long, you may find praise pouring from your own tongue. 

Infertility is a lot of things. It is a physical, emotional, relational and financial crisis in a young couples life. It is an anvil on which many marriages are strengthened and some are destroyed. It is definitely a time of spiritual maturity. It can also be a huge distraction to prayer and worship. Dont allow infertility to stand in the way of worshipping the God who gave His Baby for you. Instead, let it be the vehicle that carries you to the God who loves you, who has amazing plans for your life, and who rejoices over you with singing.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

You have dealt well with Your servant, O Lord, according to Your word. Teach me good discernment and knowledge, for I believe in Your commandments. Before I was afflicted I went astray, but now I keep your word.

Psalm 119:65-67

Do you realize that God can bring good out of your struggle with infertility? It seems that nothing good can come from this, doesnt it? It seems that some days all you can possibly imagine is the hurt that comes from it. It hurts when someone asks you why you dont have children yet, and you cant think of an answer. It hurts when you run into a former classmate with her three children in tow, and you have nothing but the newest round of prescriptions in hand. It hurts when you start another period and another year without a pregnancy. It hurts when you must look your only child in the face and explain that you dont know if shell ever have a sibling. It hurts when youve trusted a silent God through month after month after year after year of trying to have a baby, but He still wont place a baby in your womb. 

How can I seriously ask you accept that this same God can bring good from your as-of-yet unmet desire for a baby? It may be hard to see while you are in the midst of the fight, but I believe the day will come when you will be able to look back at your fertility fight with sincere gratitude. One day youll offer praise to the same God who took you by the hand and led you through the very difficult and dark valleys He is leading you through today, even if you cannot sense His presence at this moment. 

Perhaps the answer is found in Psalm 119:65-67. Read it with me, my friend. 

You have dealt well with Your servant, O Lord, according to Your word. Teach me good discernment and knowledge, for I believe in Your commandments. Before I was afflicted I went astray, but now I keep your word.

What was it like for you before you knew that having a baby would be one of the hardest trials you would ever have to face? How is it different now? For most of us, infertility brings a spiritual crisis. We cry out to God when baby hunger invades our lives. Do you search the Scriptures for answers? Do you seek the advice of godly counsel? Perhaps youve started going to church again when you had become slack in your devotion to God when life was easy. If any of these situations are the case, then infertility has been a blessing in your life! If the hardship that infertility brings to your life has caused you to seek out God in any way, then along with the difficulty it brings, infertility has also delivered a blessing to your life! 

Anything that causes you to seek out God brings blessing to you. Any situation that drives you to your knees is good for you. Dont misunderstand me--I know infertility is probably the most confusing and hurtful situation youve ever faced. However, along with heartache, infertility carries with it the blessing of being a catalyst in intensifying your relationship with God. Because of the hurt of infertility, you may call on God for healing. Because of the confusion infertility brings, you seek the wisdom of God. Because you recognize God as the one and only giver of life, you bow in submission and ask Him to place life in your womb. 

When you reach the other side of your infertility story, and you are able to look back at how your story resolved, how do you think youll view God? Do you think youll have a different view than you had at the beginning of your walk with Him? As you walk through the hardships of infertility, youre learning more and more about God and His character in ways you never could have learned any other way. Why would you ever want to stray from Him?

Before you were afflicted--before infertility tore your heart into--you might not have been so determined to learn of God. You might not have been so desperate to know His plan for your life. Infertility forced you to call His Name in ways you never cared to before. Once you know God in intimate ways, why would you ever want to stray? 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

There was a study done that looked at the compliance rates for patients undergoing treatment for infertility. They found that fertility patients were as committed to their treatment plans or more so than any other patients, except cancer patients. The fertility patient understood the importance of compliance with treatment. The woman who so desperately wants to have a baby will do whatever it takes to conceive. If a report surfaces that says it is important for a womans fertility for her to eat lots of African yams, then the infertile woman will travel to whatever grocery store she can find that carries them and will eat them until her skin turns orange, just on the outside chance that it will help. Shell lie on acupuncturists tables, try any variety of diets and exercise, assume whatever post-baby-dance position successful friends have suggested and rearrange any number of schedules to make sure her medications are taken at the exact moment the doctor prescribed--not one minute before, not one minute after. And for the love of God and everything holy, dont even let her man even look toward a hot tub! Shell body slam him right there on the side walk! Its important to keep his body cool these days! She knows that all of these things are vitally important in her quest for a baby, and she must see to it that each and every suggestion is followed precisely.

In the midst of keeping up with all of these truly important things in your journey toward parenthood--and these are important things--have you forgotten the most important thing? Has your relationship with God withered? Its easy to pull away from Him if it feels like He is the cause of the hurt that infertility has brought into your life. If your heart feels bruised, remind yourself that infertility is not His way of laughing at your pain, or some demented way of deriving pleasure from your sorrow. On the contrary, He works through this crisis in your life to bring you into closer relationship with Him so you can know Him more, so you can hear His voice more clearly, so you can see Him working in your life. Lets take a moment and learn a quick lesson about what Jesus said were two of the most important things in maintaining our relationship with God, no matter what crisis life brings.

Jesus very clearly taught us that the greatest commandment of all was to love God. To love Him wholeheartedly, with everything in us. With our whole heart, our soul and with our whole mind. (Matthew 22:37) He said this mattered more than the command to not commit adultery, to not lie or steal. It is even greater than the command to not murder someone!


He also showed us with His actions that prayer was to be a priority. In Mark 11:15-17 we see Jesus doing something that must have shocked His disciples. He entered a temple and saw moneychangers taking advantage of the people. They were cheating the people out of money by selling them less than perfect animals for sacrifices. In a rage, Jesus fashioned a whip out of ropes and went after them! Im sure He let out quite a roar as He turned over their tables, threw their money everywhere, chased their animals away. It was quite chaotic! 

When He had cleansed the temple of the people who brought the filth of unclean hearts to His Fathers house, Jesus said, My house shall be called a house of prayer for all the nations... (Mark 11:17) He showed with His actions how important prayer is. Our bodies are a temple of the Holy Spirit. (1 Corinthians 6:19) Prayer must be a priority in your temple. Dont let the stress and the frustration of infertility cause you to let your prayer life weaken or die. If prayer has become a less frequent or less vibrant part of your relationship with God, you can refresh this part of your walk with Him today.

Dont forget the important things. Follow the treatment plan laid out for you in cooperation with your medical team. Remember all the wonderful things about your spouse that attracted you to him in the first place. Remind yourself that infertility is a season in your life, and that it will not last forever. But most importantly, nourish your relationship with your heavenly Father. He loves you. Hes passionate about you, and He will bring you through this struggle in your life with blessings you never could have imagined.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## xxx_faithful

I found this thread on a Facebook page, Birth Without Fear.

>>>


Birth Without Fear
I am strong because on October 15th, 2010 at 37 weeks pregnant we walked into our OB office and found out our son Tiberius had passed away.

I am strong because I laboured for 12 beautiful hours and gave birth to my stillborn son in a silent room.

I am strong because on October 22nd 2010, my husband and I buried our first child. 

I am strong because 12 weeks after we buried our first son we found out we were expecting again.

I am strong because on May 2nd, 2011, at 18 weeks pregnant, we found out our second son Jacob would not be coming home with us, he was given a fatal diagnosis. 

I am strong because despite having a fatal diagnosis we chose to carry Jacob and do everything we possibly could. 

I am strong because during the next 18 weeks Jacob's diagnosis changed into something no medical doctor had ever seen before and his prognosis became unknown. 

I am strong because on September 5th, 2011, our son Jacob was born via c-section. He cried even though we were told he would not.

I am strong because for the next 2 1/2 days Jacob fought so hard to stay with us and we fought so hard to keep him comfortable and did everything we could.

I am strong because at 7:45pm on September 7th, we had to make a decision no parent should ever have to make, we pulled his life support and Jacob peacefully passed away.

I am strong because on September 14th, 2011 we buried our second child. 

I am strong because 9 months after we buried Jacob we decided to try once more.

I am strong because we became pregnant with what we hoped would truly be our rainbow babe. 

I am strong because at 18 weeks we found out we were having a healthy little girl. 

I am strong because I carried her for 36 1/2 weeks all along knowing we could lose her too.

I am strong because on January 8th, 2013, I was induced and we were on the way to meeting our miracle babe.

I am strong because after 16 rough hours of vbac labour, our miracle baby, Phoebe Faith, was born. Crying, screaming, healthy and alive. 

I am strong because even though I only parent one child, I am a mother of three.

I am strong because I have carried 3 children full term but two already reside in Heaven. 

I am strong because I chose to cling onto hope and faith when everything else was against us.

I am strong because parenting a rainbow baby is a challenging time in life. 

I am strong because my hopes and dreams have been shattered but I chose to hold on and now have a beautiful little girl who is the light of my life.

Mamas who have endured loss, don't ever give up. Your rainbow could be one more rainy day away.


----------



## Godsjewel

Do you have that wonderful invention in your home called Tivo? Oh, if you dont, turn off your computer and run to the store right now and get it! I dont know who the genius is who invented it but Id like to take him or her to dinner and buy him or her the best steak in town. I just think its amazing. It has forever changed how I watch television. If my favorite character on my favorite show says something amazingly romantic and I want to watch it again, well, back it up and play it again, Sam! If my husband has left the room, I can pause it and wait for him to come back and well watch it together. I can record and save the episodes I want to watch again, and delete those I didnt like. And you know how incredibly frustrating it is to forget that your favorite show came on while you were grocery shopping? Not anymore! Ill never miss an episode of my favorite show again--this miracle in a box records it for me. I have to admit though, the best part for me is that if I dont want to sit through endless rounds of diaper commercials, I dont have to. I can jump right through them and get to the part I want to watch. Oh, how life needs Tivo!

Wouldnt it be wonderful if you could Tivo through the difficult times in your infertility story? You could replay the early scenes of your marriage before you knew infertility would play a leading role in the story of your life. What a beautiful romance it was! You could sail past the days when you didnt understand the doctors diagnosis or Gods plan, and re-play the days when everything made sense. You could delete the arguments you had with your spouse over whether or not to continue trying and replay the days when your marriage seemed strengthened by infertilitys fire. If only you could skip the negative pregnancy tests and the repeated miscarriages youve had to endure and jump right through to the glorious day you finally hold your healthy full-term baby in your arms! Oh, how life needs Tivo!

One of the frustrating aspects of infertility is the unknown. If you just knew that the end result of this struggle would be that you would eventually bring home a healthy baby, then you could endure all the hardship you face today. If you could Tivo through all the difficulties you live through every single day of your life, and see that in 17 months, 1 week and 4 days youll finally get a positive pregnancy test, then you could handle anything that comes your way, but it just doesnt happen like that. God asks you to trust Him through the unknown days of infertility. Hell show you what you need to know a step at a time.

Luke 11 tells us that when Jesus disciples approached Him and asked Him to teach them how to pray, part of His example to them was to ask for daily bread. Do you realize that Jesus did not instruct them to ask God to provide for them for the rest of their lives, although God clearly has the capability to do so? He didnt even tell them to ask God to provide for them for the next few days. He told them to ask God to provide for them for that day, and that day alone. There was no need to worry about what would happen when the provision for that day ran out. Apparently, Jesus wanted them to ask for daily bread the next day. And the next. And the next. Staying totally dependent on Him, and not worrying about tomorrow. In Matthew 6:34 Jesus says So do not worry about tomorrow; for tomorrow will care for itself. Trust God to provide for you--emotionally, physically, relationally, every way--through out this journey through infertility. He will provide for you what you need as you need it. He will provide your daily bread. 

If the uncertainty of infertility is driving you crazy, hear Jesus telling you to ask for your daily bread, the strength you need to make it today. Hear Jesus telling you not to worry about tomorrow, just gain strength from the daily bread Hell provide for you today.

Maybe life doesnt need Tivo after all.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## me222

HI all,
Nothing new with me babywise:(- sadly...well, except another missionary at church said they had a word for my husband and I (which is different for us- my hubby and I are a bit conservative). He told us that God told him to tell us that our desire is in line with His will. He said the first thought that popped into his head was 'baby' (he doesn't know we've been ttc for a few years now), but he said he also wondered whether it was about us returning working where we are (we're currently serving at an orphanage in another country and are supporting ourselves through our savings..but won't have enough to support ourselves next year so are wondering whether to work back in Australia, or raise support). Anyway, in talking with my husband later on- it seems our main common desire is for a child. As for whether we return serving in this country we are in- we are content for whereever God leads us. 
We don't know what to think of this "word" someone had for us. I don't want to have false hope and rely on something which may not be true. I want to rely on Jesus regardless of what happens. Of course, we would love, love a baby of our own. 

It's hard sometimes- especially when people say things like "You guys have it good. You don't have to get up in the middle of the night; you can sleep in, etc, etc..." If only they knew how much we pray and long for a child. I'm sure all of you have similar stories of others saying stuff without thinking?
If we ever bear a child, I'm going to start opening up about infertility on Facebook just to help people realise that they need to be really sensitive to others and stop asking "when" a couple is going to have children (as if it;s so easy for all of us). Who is with me on this?
Your sister in Jesus.


----------



## ProfWife

I've been drawn to the idea of finally opening up about our infertility issues as well. Not sure what mode that will take. 

I'm not sure what to think about your word...I'd like to believe that those are real. Many of them are. However, I'm also fairly conservative in that area for wanting to verify or seek deeper info on where that came from.


----------



## Godsjewel

me222 said:


> HI all,
> Nothing new with me babywise:(- sadly...well, except another missionary at church said they had a word for my husband and I (which is different for us- my hubby and I are a bit conservative). He told us that God told him to tell us that our desire is in line with His will. He said the first thought that popped into his head was 'baby' (he doesn't know we've been ttc for a few years now), but he said he also wondered whether it was about us returning working where we are (we're currently serving at an orphanage in another country and are supporting ourselves through our savings..but won't have enough to support ourselves next year so are wondering whether to work back in Australia, or raise support). Anyway, in talking with my husband later on- it seems our main common desire is for a child. As for whether we return serving in this country we are in- we are content for whereever God leads us.
> We don't know what to think of this "word" someone had for us. I don't want to have false hope and rely on something which may not be true. I want to rely on Jesus regardless of what happens. Of course, we would love, love a baby of our own.
> 
> It's hard sometimes- especially when people say things like "You guys have it good. You don't have to get up in the middle of the night; you can sleep in, etc, etc..." If only they knew how much we pray and long for a child. I'm sure all of you have similar stories of others saying stuff without thinking?
> If we ever bear a child, I'm going to start opening up about infertility on Facebook just to help people realise that they need to be really sensitive to others and stop asking "when" a couple is going to have children (as if it;s so easy for all of us). Who is with me on this?
> Your sister in Jesus.

I'm praying for you sis and believing that if you and your hubby still have that desire in your hearts, that it's there for a reason. I've told the story about my mom's friend who wanted children and never had any. She prayed to God and said, "If your will is for me not to have children, please take this desire from me." I don't know how long it took, but the desire went away. God has a specific plan for each of us and it's always for the good. We just have to be patient and trust in Him completely. I have learned so many things not being able to conceive for 6 years and I wouldn't take it back. I know God was doing a complete work in me and my family and I'm very thankful for it. There were times in our relationship that having a baby would of made things a little more difficult. God's timing is perfect :hugs:

I definitely think infertility is something that is not talked about often and people aren't educated enough about it and that's why they tend to make those comments and I'm sure when they say those things, they don't realize they are hurting you. 

What country are you serving in?


----------



## Godsjewel

I loved teaching Bible to eighth graders in the Christian school! 

At the beginning of the grading period I told the students to prepare for Soap Opera Day and reminded them again at the beginning of the week just before the day. Their curiosity had been built up to such a level that not one of the 120 students was absent that day! They couldnt wait to see what the Bible said about soap operas! 

The lesson was actually about the twelve sons of Jacob, which involved one husband, two wives, and two maids! The meanings of the names of the sons tell a story of love, jealousy, faith, and rejoicing. The whole thing rivals soap operas with its intricate love triangle! 

At the beginning and at the end of the lesson I told the students they were going to have a quiz on that days information. I also instructed them several times to memorize the names and their meanings of each of the twelve sons. I emphasized they would have a quiz on what they memorized. They thoroughly enjoyed the class and couldnt wait to hear the rest of the story!

The next day all 120 students, class at a time hurried in anxious to hear about Jacob. Instead of teaching, I said, Students, clear your desks for a quiz. Number your paper 1 to 12 and write the names of the 12 sons of Jacob in order. Beside each name, write the meaning of the name. You have 15 minutes. You may begin. 

Ooooh! You should have heard the groans! They frowned and sighed and moaned as only 13-year-old students treated unjustly can do! Only two or three students even passed the quizjust like I had expected!

The next day, they dragged into the class still mumbling a little about how unfair I had been the day before. A couple from each class asked if I had graded the quiz or if I would consider dropping the lowest grade this grading period. I informed them that yes, I had graded the quizzes and, no, Id not drop the lowest grade. Id return the quizzes later in the class. 

Eyes nearly popped out of sockets and gasps were literally heard in the classroom when the students saw their graded quiz papers! Every quiz had the earned grade with another number under it added to it to equal 100. Everyone made 100 on the quiz. However, the earned grades were 0s, 10s, 50s, and a couple 80s. Beside each 100 was written the following Scripture: 

and the grace of our LORD was exceedingly abundant

1 Timothy 1:14

Then I proceeded to teach the students the meaning of grace. Grace has been defined as undeserved favor. In other words, you are given something great that you did not earn even though you should have earned it. I told the students they really should have earned a good grade as I told them repeatedly what to domemorize the names and meanings. I told them ahead of time and explained things and even made it enjoyable. Yet, they did not heed my words to memorize. I dont know what they did instead. What I did for my students with the quiz is what God does for us with our sin and our heartache. 

With my students, I added however many points each one needed in order to make 100. If one student needed 99 points to make 100thats what I added to the grade. If another needed 57 points to make 100thats what I added to the grade. With God, no matter how much one has sinned and no matter how deeply into sin one has fallen, God adds that much graceto make us all the same in His sight. 

Because of His unlimited and unconditional love for you, He does the same thing in all areas of your lifenot just sin. He adds graceundeserved favor, blessing, goodness, gifts, strength, patience, healing, joyto whatever measure you need because He loves you so! In the original text, the word is hyperpleonazein and it literally means super-abound. The grace of God super-abounds on you. Gods grace is more than abundant for you in your time of need. 

Ever think you cannot make it another month of infertility? Another week? Through another test? Gods grace for you is super-abounding on youbringing you to the top level of success! My students had to wait for the graded test back to understand what they thought was unfair treatment. They learned that I was teaching them a lesson and I was not unfair. Hold on and trust God. He isnt unfair!

-Paulette Delaney


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Ladies...

I woke up this morning at 4am with a burning desire to get these words off my chest. I believe these words speak on behalf of woman in this forum. I pray it helps fight your demons, i know it helped fight mine.

>>>>>


To self,

Just incase your wondering i am not broken. Just incase you try and confuse me into thinking there is something wrong with my body, I will correct you. Sooner or later, I will convince you. I will keep telling myself I am healed, until the rest of me believes it. 

I will be still enough to hear the positive affirmation my heart whispers when it is fighting for me, it will be the Holy Spirit stepping in and vindicating on my behalf, destroying thinking that will not prosper me.
I believe I am healed because God said I am. The moment He gave me NEW life, He reNEWed me. The problem is we don't often believe it and wonder why it doesn't make sense when we hear our bodies are less then perfect. 

If I am made in his perfect divine, why do I hesitate If I am healed? Why do I hold back my prayers like I'm unsure that healing is his specialty?
Remember self, In times of trying to convince me I am beyond repair, I will say in response, "I have been restored."
Its my previous inability to believe what belongs to me. I will stop asking him to heal, and be thankful that He already has. My Father handed over His inheritance when He accepted me as His own. He delights in giving abundantly, with blessings as His will, and miracles as His jewels.

And if there are any days I doubt, I will say out aloud.
"Strip the strongholds, build your defenses, strengthen your spiritual army, walk with force, speak with authority. I do not stand alone."

It is gracious of God to remind me but shall he constantly be collecting his flock? Let me move beyond my own limitations, my own worrisome and DECLARE what is rightfully mine as a child of God. As i never forget who walks beside me, daily.

In Jesus Name I pray,

Amen.

~19th Sept, 2013


----------



## xxx_faithful

I was talking to one of my close friends about fertility the other day. She on the other hand had no dramas conceiving and has pinpointed the month in which she will try for baby #2, she is certain she will conceive the first month, as quote 'im super fertile, and my husband is super fertile'. I asked her, what makes you so sure? Meanwhile humbly i say .. my husband and i dont have any financial concerns, he is highly educated & was blessed in a job in oil & gas, her on the other hand, they tightly count their pennies waiting for a breakthrough. And so i said to her honestly and as kind as i could.... "Sometimes life is not fair, but it doesn't mean things stay the way they are. If you believe you will one day earn $??? money then great you keep praying for that, and i will keep praying for mine, but dont say that you are simply blessed with fertility and that is that. Because i can well and truly say the same in other circumstances.

Moral of story is that we all have battles to face, and one battle is not easier or harder then the other. Just because one person makes you feel like you disadvantaged, it's more then likely that they are not so well off in another area, that you are blessed with. 

Don't let anyone tell you otherwise - remember you can be your best and worst enemy, as soon as my friend dropped the 'We're just fertile people' i thought to myself, 'well yes i have had clomid to conceive my baby, but i can be just as fertile too... and i will keep on telling my body that until it listens and does what it's supposed to again!'

I understand some woman are trying for their first, dont let anyone tell you, or group you into a category you dont want to be in. Don't even allow YOURSELF to be classed into a group you should not be in. As hard as it is sometimes, dont think of yourself as infertile.... please.. give God to work, by changing your mindset. You dont have to believe it, but soon enough your heart will catch up with your words. If you say things long enough you will begin to believe it. ALLOW God to work within you, dont give up, because your baby may just be peering around the corner.

XXX


----------



## Jett55

Wow faithful those words you posted were just what I needed thank you soo much for sharing :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Hey ladies...BFN for last month. Going in for an SIS (Saline ultrasound) this afternoon. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Hey ladies...BFN for last month. Going in for an SIS (Saline ultrasound) this afternoon. Not looking forward to it.

I'm sorry sis. I pray that good things will come from this and it will all lead up to your much desired child :hugs:


----------



## xxx_faithful

"Be careful what you fear, because the enemy cannot create the fear in your heart, but he can definitely work with whatever seed of fear you plant there."

{The enemy is not a creator, therefore he cannot create, though he has the ability to mess with what fear we grow}

Refocus what you fear and what you speak into life. Check this amazing sermon on John Gray.

WEDNESDAY, SEPTEMBER 11, 2013
John Gray - Faithing Your Fears

www.lakewoodchurch.com/pages/watch-online.aspx


----------



## xxx_faithful

ProfWife said:


> Hey ladies...BFN for last month. Going in for an SIS (Saline ultrasound) this afternoon. Not looking forward to it.


Sorry to hear hun, how are you feeling deep down? How is hubby and you? x


----------



## ProfWife

Deep down I'm just scared what they'll find will need surgery to repair. If it's a fibroid or a polyp, the doc wants to remove them. If it's a septum, she'll leave it alone. The HSG showed this, but that doc didn't say a word about it being as big of an issue as my doc thinks it is.

I went through a few months where I wasn't even sure I wanted to continue this path. I really thought maybe we're supposed to adopt or foster. But that seems now to have been my desperation for a family instead. I've been pulled consistently back to an image I've always had of myself after having a baby of our own...and it's the only clear hope I've been given repeatedly. I just keep praying.

This is cycle 12. We become "LTTTC" after this point. It's quite a devastating blow. I always thought I'd be home from school cuddling a little baby by this time this year...instead I'm calling in a substitute for yet another round of testing that I can't talk about at work...

I guess internally I'm still falling apart in a lot of ways. Putting on a good face for my friends and family though.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Jett55 said:


> Wow faithful those words you posted were just what I needed thank you soo much for sharing :hugs:



Hi Jett55,

Thankyou, i am glad i could be of some help to you during this time. Hubby and i haven't had a smooth journey into motherhood. Infertility is something only one can sit back and empathise with but it takes someone to go through it to truly understand the heart-ache month after month. 

I've been a true believer on the power of thinking, the power of your words and the power of your actions. It's hard, i get it. But in order to survive the 'baby yearning journey' you have to sacrifice some of your pity for some of your hope.

Most of the thinking and actions i did in preparation for a baby i did in private, otherwise i'm pretty sure my friends and family would of thought i was crazy (some of my family knew and simply thought i was charming, bless them!) I planned and prepared behind closed doors because i did it for me. I did it for my own sanity, and somewhere along the line, my heart began to believe what i was preparing for.

In my spare time i was searching online for baby bargains, things for nursery, signed myself up for maternity clothes email subscriptions, i would fold away my tiny size 8 outfits and all my babydoll dresses and leggings i placed in 'easy to grab' spots in my closet. Sometimes before going to bed i would write to my baby girl or baby boy, and write about the type of mother i wish to be for them. In and amongst the fun of pretending i was pregnant, it would somehow take the stress off trying to be.

I would eat clean non gluten free foods, go to the naturopath, do detoxes and even sometimes try and push my tummy out as far as i could to see what my stomach would like if there was a baby in there. I was in retrospect, killing my body of any chance NOT to hold onto a baby, i was ridding my body of any excuse or reason not to fall pregnant. I was preparing my body for prime health and my uterus for a soon to be tinsy winsy flatmate.

Yeah it seemed a little fun the months i would do all of this, and sometimes a little psychotic hah! but hey... it enabled me a glimpse of hope, i was as you say, 'putting it out there' I wanted to feel pregnant, be a mother, i didn't want to dream it anymore and i wanted to act it out, until the day my body was so confused weather it was or wasn't and conceived a baby. 

It's okay to feel down and out sometimes.. it's your own journey with God, and your self. It's your story, it's your testimony to others. So make it a good one. Have a good story to tell. Let yourself be shown in the best light, it's okay to cry and have moments where your husband has to drag you back out of the pit you placed yourself in, just as long as at the end of the day, you pick yourself up, pick that lil glimmer of hope, and keep walking.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVVlMQved8k

XXX


----------



## xxx_faithful

ProfWife said:


> Deep down I'm just scared what they'll find will need surgery to repair. If it's a fibroid or a polyp, the doc wants to remove them. If it's a septum, she'll leave it alone. The HSG showed this, but that doc didn't say a word about it being as big of an issue as my doc thinks it is.
> 
> I went through a few months where I wasn't even sure I wanted to continue this path. I really thought maybe we're supposed to adopt or foster. But that seems now to have been my desperation for a family instead. I've been pulled consistently back to an image I've always had of myself after having a baby of our own...and it's the only clear hope I've been given repeatedly. I just keep praying.
> 
> This is cycle 12. We become "LTTTC" after this point. It's quite a devastating blow. I always thought I'd be home from school cuddling a little baby by this time this year...instead I'm calling in a substitute for yet another round of testing that I can't talk about at work...
> 
> I guess internally I'm still falling apart in a lot of ways. Putting on a good face for my friends and family though.


I'm so sorry. Cycle 12, im sorry for what you have had to go through. It is beyond horrid. Often described as the emotions suffered by cancer patients. The yearning, the longing, the devastation, the heartache, the emotional toll of what you feel as a defective uterus, defective ovaries, whatever it is they think you have this time. Test after test is time consuming, HEART consuming, and the longer you stay on this roller coster of attempt after attempt feels like the loads just gets heavier. 

It all comes down to the individuals approach. If being quiet about your difficulty helps soften the blow then do that, if feeling fake by putting on a face to others when you don't want to, then be upfront if you feel that it helps gain greater understanding from others. There is no right approach as everyones journey is different. Ask God how you should respond to your journey and to others. 

We are here to help you through what feels like the hardest days. It wasnt that long ago i was pulling straws, and if it wasnt for woman on here opening up their hearts, and showing support, i wouldnt of made it through with some comfort along the way. 

Thankyou for sharing your story with me. If you dont mind, what treatments have you tried? have you tried any alternate methods? What medications have you tried?


----------



## Jett55

Thanks so much faithful :) I've actually already bought some baby stuff & hubs & I have talked about painting the spare bedroom in preparation. Every time he refers to the bedroom as the guest room or storage room I constantly correct him & say you mean the baby room. Pretty sure what you told me was confirmation in what I've already been doing. Also I loved the song :)


----------



## ProfWife

First - the doc who performed the test said she found NOTHING! The sonographer and doctor agreed that they said I had a "beautiful uterus" - good size, appropriate tilt they didn't see anything AT ALL! PTL! I'll get official word on Tuesday.

As far as history:
No official medications. I'll likely start clomid since this test came back fine. That would be for the October cycle, though. Doc wouldn't put me on metformin (I requested that initially back in March) as my PCOS doesn't show any issues with insulin. 

Our insurance will not cover any treatments. So, we've just been doing "alternatives" and testing to see if we could discover a root cause.

So far... I've been on FertilAid since March; hubs has been on it since May. Hubs took CoQ10 (but we realized it was too high of a dosage to take that and FertilAid...so he's just doing the FertilAid). We use PreSeed. I've tried the Creighton Method for 3 months (while doing other tracking methods). I've been temping since 4 months before we started TTC. I've used OPKs. I've done the ferning microscope. I've elevated my hips after BD. I've tried SoftCups. We've tried SMEP. 

Basically the only thing we hadn't "tried" was not trying...and one month of that didn't work either. 

Oy...reading through that I sound way too obsessed. It never feels like it's "that bad" when you're in the middle of it...


----------



## blue33

I just happened to stumble upon this group and would love to join!! This journey seems to just keep getting harder and harder :wacko: I have been reading some of the posts here and would like to say thank you, they are very uplifting.


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome blue! You've come to the right place. In sure you will be as blessed as we all are by this thread. I know it's hard, but be encouraged. God is still in the miracle business!


----------



## Godsjewel

blue33 said:


> I just happened to stumble upon this group and would love to join!! This journey seems to just keep getting harder and harder :wacko: I have been reading some of the posts here and would like to say thank you, they are very uplifting.

Welcome :flower:

My name is Sarah and I'm sure glad you've joined us. We have so many wonderful ladies from all over the world on this thread that are full of wisdom and encouragement.

I'm sorry about all your losses, I recently lost mine and it was one of the hardest things I've had to go through. Thankfully we serve a God that comforts us and gives us strength and peace during those difficult times we have in life.

Praying and believing God is going to work all this out for the good in your life.

Blessings,

Sarah


----------



## Godsjewel

Who will separate us from the love of Christ? Will tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or peril, or sword?

For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons,neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, 39 neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord.
Romans 8:35, 37

Are you feeling alone in your infertility today? Does it seem that no one could possibly comprehend the depth of the sorrow you carry? Family loves you, but theyve never been there--they dont quite get it. Somehow, that sister or friend bouncing her crying baby on her knee as she implores you to just relax just doesnt quite convey the message that she is in the fight with you. You feel that chasm between you and the fertile world growing a little wider every day. 

Friend, be encouraged today that nothing--not even infertility--can separate you from the love of Christ. No experience, no hurt, no sin, no problem is enough to cause Him to look at you as a lost cause and walk away. He refuses to leave you. He wanted you to know this so adamantly, that we find this reassurance all through Scripture--Old Testament and New. 

Reread Romans 8:35. Cant you just hear Paul saying these words? Who can separate you from the love of Christ? Nothing can separate you! Not life! Not death! Nothing now! Nothing in your future! Nothing can separate you from His love! What an amazing promise! Imagine if the Scriptures listed above were penned from an infertile womans hand. Perhaps they would read like this:

Will infertility separate me from the love of Christ? Will endometriosis or low sperm counts, or the distress I feel when I start another period? Will the hurtful misunderstandings from family and friends? Will baby hunger be enough to separate me from His love? Will the lack I feel when my body doesnt do what it was designed to do cause Him to give up on me? If my future is uncertain, or if I face more and more medical treatments in my quest to conceive, is that enough to separate me from the love of my Savior?

No! I am convinced that neither miscarriage or even pregnancy, neither angels or demons, neither the daily struggle I face with infertility now or the uncertainty of my future, neither the highs of a good doctors report or the lows of another negative pregnancy test, not even seeing another pregnant woman will be able to separate me from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord!

Infertility can do a lot of things in your life. It can drain your bank account. It can put a strain on your relationships. It can cause you and your husband to grow closer together than you ever could have dreamed, or it can cause great strife in your home. But it cannot--it will not--separate you from the love that God has for you. Even infertility with all the upheaval it has caused you is not powerful enough to do that. God loves you and promises to never, ever leave you. 

You are truly not alone in your battle. Be convinced today that nothing--not even infertility--can separate you from the love of Christ.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## blue33

No Doubt and Sarah thank you so much for the warm welcomes!

Sarah I am very sorry to hear about your loss also. I also thank you for the very inspirational verses that you post, they are so very helpful.

I look forward to talking with and supporting everyone here. May Jesus keep us all and grant us all our little miracles.


----------



## Godsjewel

Just be patient! Pacing around the living room is not going to make that phone ring any faster. Theyll call when they get the results. Jake knew Riley was nervous and he was too, but she was going to wear holes in the floor if she didnt sit down. They had so much riding on this round of IVF. If she wasnt pregnant this time, he didnt know what it would do to her.

They had waited so long for a baby. The waiting really started before they began trying to conceive. They wanted to do everything just right. They waited until they finished college to get married, waited until they were well employed and financially secure before stopping birth control. They waited until the doctor gave her blessings before they officially began trying to conceive. They waited until day 14 when she should be ovulating, they waited until day 28 to take the test. At the beginning, they even had fun with the anticipation of test day, and the let down wasnt too bad. But as the months turned into years, the patience wore away. How much longer could they be patient and wait?

The phone finally rang. Riley knocked the coffee table over as she raced across the room for the phone. Jake caught the remote control in mid-air but lost his balance and landed squarely on top of the cat, who had been snoozing contentedly on end of the couch. Standing with her back to Jake, the few seconds of interminable silence were broken with sniffles, then muffled sobs. The phone fell to the floor and Riley ran to the refuge of the bedroom, slamming the door. Jake didnt have to ask for the results. He knew their wait continued.

Jake gave Riley some time to herself to grieve this latest loss. She needed that time to release the tears and the frustration of another failed cycle, but she also needed him. He slipped in the dark bedroom and sat on the side of their bed and began to rub her back. Her pillow was already drenched with infertilitys tears which he knew he was helpless to dry. Riley, Im so sorry. This childless couple, so perfectly designed for parenthood, sat in silence, and said more with their presence than their words could ever say. And together they waited.

***********

It had been a couple of days since their negative test results. They had cried and talked it out. They were both still heavy hearted about another failed attempt, and neither was quite sure what they wanted to do next. It was still the topic of conversation as they got dressed for church that morning, and they really hoped that none of their friends would ask them about it, though they knew at least someone probably would. 

It wasnt really like them to be late for church, so they slipped in on the back pew rather than their normal seat half way down. Pastor Barker was already in the pulpit and was opening his Bible to read his text for the morning. Little did Riley and Jake know that they had a divine appointment with God and His Word that morning! Pastor Barker began to read:

For in the day of trouble He will keep me safe in His dwelling; He will hide me in the shelter of His tabernacle and set me high upon a rock. 

Then my head will be exalted above the enemies who surround me; at His tabernacle will I sacrifice with shouts of joy. I will sing and make music to the LORD. 


Hear my voice when I call, O LORD; be merciful to me and answer me. 

My heart says of you, Seek His face! Your face, LORD, I will seek...

I am still confident of this: I will see the goodness of the LORD in the land of the living. 

Wait for the LORD; be strong and take heart and wait for the LORD. 
(Ps.27:5-8,13-14)


As Pastor read the words, it was as if God Himself was speaking directly into Jake and Rileys hearts. In an amazing, indescribable fashion, both of them sensed the presence of God breaking through the hurt their hearts were bearing under the weight of an empty cradle. God was using His servant to bring peace and healing to this couple, and somehow they both knew it. 

As they listened to the words found in this passage of Scripture, it sounded like it was written just for them. Talk about a day of trouble! A negative pregnancy test after all they had been through was definitely the makings of a day of trouble, but God was reassuring them that He was keeping them safe. Safe from all their hurt, safe from all the emotions, all the questions, all the fears. They felt as God was reminding them that He heard their cries to Him, that He is indeed merciful and answers their cries, even if it seems that their cries go unheard when they are not answered as quickly as they hoped. Once again, as Jake slipped his arm around Rileys shoulders, tears began streaming down his brides face, but this time they were tears of gratitude. Gratitude for a God who loved this hurting couple enough to intervene in the midst of a dark, difficult season in their life. They knew God was calling on them to seek His face, and not to turn from Him. It gave them the strength to keep waiting. To keep waiting while God kept working.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## xxx_faithful

blue33 said:


> I just happened to stumble upon this group and would love to join!! This journey seems to just keep getting harder and harder :wacko: I have been reading some of the posts here and would like to say thank you, they are very uplifting.


Welcome blue33,

God will always provide for you when you are burdened and weary. He will always give a way out and a means to an end. When you think motherhood is beyond reach, remember first comes the storm, then comes the testimony.

Do not lose heart, we have all walked this road.. and for those still walking it, we go back along that path, find them and walk it out with them.

XXX


----------



## xxx_faithful

ProfWife said:


> First - the doc who performed the test said she found NOTHING! The sonographer and doctor agreed that they said I had a "beautiful uterus" - good size, appropriate tilt they didn't see anything AT ALL! PTL! I'll get official word on Tuesday.
> 
> As far as history:
> No official medications. I'll likely start clomid since this test came back fine. That would be for the October cycle, though. Doc wouldn't put me on metformin (I requested that initially back in March) as my PCOS doesn't show any issues with insulin.
> 
> Our insurance will not cover any treatments. So, we've just been doing "alternatives" and testing to see if we could discover a root cause.
> 
> So far... I've been on FertilAid since March; hubs has been on it since May. Hubs took CoQ10 (but we realized it was too high of a dosage to take that and FertilAid...so he's just doing the FertilAid). We use PreSeed. I've tried the Creighton Method for 3 months (while doing other tracking methods). I've been temping since 4 months before we started TTC. I've used OPKs. I've done the ferning microscope. I've elevated my hips after BD. I've tried SoftCups. We've tried SMEP.
> 
> Basically the only thing we hadn't "tried" was not trying...and one month of that didn't work either.
> 
> Oy...reading through that I sound way too obsessed. It never feels like it's "that bad" when you're in the middle of it...

ProfWife, 

You don't sound obsessed, you sound like a woman who has been searching, actively looking for ways to reach her dream of becoming a mother. You have not stopped searching, and have not given up hope. God see's your determination and he is proud of your persistence. And you know what, i wouldn't give up a month of not trying, either! infact you taught me stuff i didnt know about TTC! I didnt know about preseed or smep.. i know you will help alot of woman with what you have gone through. I pray you will get your BFP soon. 

Do you listen to audiobooks at all? Weirdly enough i was reading an audiobook this morning and i really would like to share it with you. PM me your email. Anyone else for that matter i am happy to share. I found it profoundly inspiring! xx


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks! I appreciate that! Will PM you in a moment!


Got official word from my doc about my SIS. I've been 100% cleared. Nothing present at all. My doc says she believes it was just a muscle contraction or perhaps a small build-up of some sort (endometrial lining or something). So, she said the next step, when we decide to take it would be timed intercourse with clomid. She, however, said there was no hurry. We're fine to also continue as we are without intervention since we're in the "unexplained" category now.


----------



## blue33

xxxfaithful, thank you so much and congratulations on you're little one :happydance: I am so happy for you!!! 

It has been a very long road, but I do believe I will try as long as it takes. Hopefully we will find out that we are able to do the low cost ivf at our first fs appointment, and it will work for us. I just keep praying! October 10th can't come soon enough! !


----------



## Godsjewel

11 So He said, "Go forth and stand on the mountain before the LORD " And behold, the LORD was passing by! And a great and strong wind was rending the mountains and breaking in pieces the rocks before the LORD; but the LORD was not in the wind. 

And after the wind an earthquake, but the LORD was not in the earthquake.

12 After the earthquake a fire, but the LORD was not in the fire;

and after the fire a sound of a gentle blowing.

13 When Elijah heard it, he wrapped his face in his mantle and went out and stood in the entrance of the cave And behold, a voice came to him and said, "What are you doing here, Elijah?"


One of the heartbreaking aspects of infertility is the deafening silence of our homes. Others may complain of being awakened in the night by the sounds of a babys crying, but you could imagine no more beautiful symphony. You long for the day when a childs laughter peals through the halls of your home and you have to remind playing children to use inside voices. The quietness of a childless home is so very loud.

What do you do in those quiet times? Those times when your spouse is not home, the television is not on, and the phone doesnt ring? You have fought your infertility as hard as you can for so many months and it seems that nothing is working. Youve tried every remedy youve heard about, but its not getting you anywhere. Youre still not pregnant. Youve watched your diet, youve taken vitamins and eaten the right foods, youve tried every treatment that every doctor has suggested. Youve followed every suggestion youve been given and now youre just tired. Sometimes you just want to run away and quit. You just wish God would speak to you in this big, booming voice and reveal to you all that you need to know, but the big, booming voice hasnt appeared. May I suggest to you that you may feel much like the prophet Elijah may have felt one day at Horeb? 

Elijah has been through quite an adrenaline filled battle of his own. He has faced down hundreds of prophets of Baal, and challenged them and their false god to a stand-off. Elijah mocked them, scorned them, even accused their god of being asleep or on vacation before praying to our one true and living God and showcasing the glory of God before hundreds of people. After calling fire down from heaven and proving that God was God and Baal was not, Elijah seized and killed all the false prophets right then and there. There was nothing half-way about Elijah. He loved God with amazing zeal, and proved it with his life. But now he was tired. He had given his all in trying to show people that God really was who He said He was, and now there were those who wanted to take his life. Elijah was afraid and hiding. The same guy who just days before was mocking hundreds of false prophets to their faces was now in hiding, asking God to end his life before someone else killed him. The very same God he had so adamantly represented only days before was about to intervene in his life in a powerful-but unexpected way.

God told Elijah to stand on the mountain and what a sight he must have seen! Scripture says a great and strong wind was rending the mountains and breaking in pieces the rocks before the Lord; The power and presence of the Lord was so mighty that the mountains were literally breaking in pieces before Him. But notice this...but the Lord was not in the wind. I probably would have thought God was in the wind, but no. He wasnt in the power of the wind.

What happened next? An earthquake shook the very ground Elijah stood on. If youre from California, perhaps you understand the power it takes to shake the earth itself, but look what Scripture tells us: but the Lord was not in the earthquake. Wind strong enough to tear apart mountains, earthquakes? Whats next? Fire! Elijah must have thought he was having a really bad day, especially since Scripture tells us the Lord was not in the fire! Where was God in the midst of all this chaos?

We finally see where God was in 1 Kings 19:12: and after the fire a sound of a gentle blowing. Elijah finally heard the voice of God in a gentle breeze. Not in a powerful wind or a huge earthquake, but a quiet breeze. In the stillness of the easy breeze that blew across his face, the voice of God came to Elijah and changed him. God talked to Elijah and told him what to do. Elijahs life was changed because he heard God in the stillness of a quiet moment.

In those still, quiet moments, when its just you and God, listen for His voice. Youve gone through a difficult round of treatment or a hard month when you thought you had finally conceived, only to get another negative test. Now youre sitting in the silence in your living room and its down to you and God. Listen for His voice in this silence. Listen for His voice in the silent moments of your life. Step away from the chaos of infertility, even if only for a few hours, and focus on God. Listen for His voice in the stillness, in the quietness. Take advantage of the silence, even if the silence hurts right now. Tell Him how it hurts and listen for His voice. Perhaps like Elijah, youll find Him in the stillness of a gentle blowing. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## xxx_faithful

QueenKingfish said:


> YAYAYAY!!!!
> 
> ProfWife - Hoping you get your BFP Soon!
> 
> 
> My symptoms are still there. Add in night sweats, hot flashes and fatigue. Still trying to be very cautiously optimistic, since the symptoms all come and go, which I know is normal, but still makes me hesitant to be excited before any confirmation. Prayed about whether or not to test this morning (10 dpo) but didn't hear anything, so held off. Maybe I really AM learning patience!
> 
> Hoping we see a huge influx of BFPs in the next few weeks here!


I feel a real sense of content in you, a Godly woman with a settled heart. Funnily enough, thats exactly where God wants us to be. Still in him. 

Praying for a BFP! xxxx


----------



## xxx_faithful

kelkel82 said:


> that is such exciting news! I feel like it's all happening so fast even though I know it's been such a long jouney. Can't wait to hear about the outcome!
> I am here at 9 weeks since last period (I feel stupid saying 9 weeks pregnant) and still no miscarriage. I had a huge event for work on Friday and I was praying God would let me wait until after that to deal with all the physical symptoms. First thing on Saturday I woke up and told the Lord I was ready to let go and I willed my body to do what it is supposed to do so I can move on. Needless to say, it hasn't worked yet. When will I learn I have absolutely no control over anything?!
> I distracted myself this weekend by researching for the trip we're taking this May to Ireland and Italy. Can't wait!

Congrats kelkel82 !!! I can very much relate to you.. feeling in control... not feeling in control. If you've already given God your pregnancy and feel you are not able to move past what you have gone through or current signs of anxiety. Then saturate whatever feeling you have right now over your pregnancy with gratitude onto him. It was one of the only things that pushed me through my fears during the early stages of pregnancy with my baby girl, was to continually shower God with thankfulness. 

Let us be conscious what we fill our hearts with. When our hearts are filled with gratitude, fear has no room there.

Praying a healthy 9mths to you xxx


----------



## xxx_faithful

me222 said:


> HI all,
> Nothing new with me babywise:(- sadly...well, except another missionary at church said they had a word for my husband and I (which is different for us- my hubby and I are a bit conservative). He told us that God told him to tell us that our desire is in line with His will. He said the first thought that popped into his head was 'baby' (he doesn't know we've been ttc for a few years now), but he said he also wondered whether it was about us returning working where we are (we're currently serving at an orphanage in another country and are supporting ourselves through our savings..but won't have enough to support ourselves next year so are wondering whether to work back in Australia, or raise support). Anyway, in talking with my husband later on- it seems our main common desire is for a child. As for whether we return serving in this country we are in- we are content for whereever God leads us.
> We don't know what to think of this "word" someone had for us. I don't want to have false hope and rely on something which may not be true. I want to rely on Jesus regardless of what happens. Of course, we would love, love a baby of our own.
> 
> It's hard sometimes- especially when people say things like "You guys have it good. You don't have to get up in the middle of the night; you can sleep in, etc, etc..." If only they knew how much we pray and long for a child. I'm sure all of you have similar stories of others saying stuff without thinking?
> If we ever bear a child, I'm going to start opening up about infertility on Facebook just to help people realise that they need to be really sensitive to others and stop asking "when" a couple is going to have children (as if it;s so easy for all of us). Who is with me on this?
> Your sister in Jesus.



Pray for confirmation that what the missionary spoke over you both is infact what you feel it is. Sometimes when we are given words from someone it may not make sense at the time, but later its like a puzzle that connects together and makes sense. God delights when we ask him to fulfill the desires in our hearts and delights when he see's our faces when he does :baby:

Walk in boldness when Gods word speaks, dont be too quick to second guess it. He will bless you both as Godly figures who have devoted themselves to his kingdom. He see's your intentions, and knows they are good.

We thankyou Jesus for this couple xxx


----------



## Godsjewel

Remember the day you stood before the LORD your God at Horeb, when the LORD said to me, Assemble the people to Me that I may let them hear My words so they may learn to fear Me all the days the live on the earth, and that they may teach their children. You came near and stood near the foot of the mountain, and the mountain burned with fire to the very heart of the heaven: darkness, cloud and thick gloom. Then the LORD spoke to you from the midst of the fire; you heard the sound of words, but you saw no form--only a voice. So He declared to you His covenant which He commanded you to form, that is, the Ten Commandments; and He wrote them on two tablets of stone.

Deuteronomy 4:10-12


What an odd passage of Scripture to encourage someone who is trying everything she can to have a baby. The image here is terrifying! Moses has assembled the people of Israel who have come through the wilderness, and he has told them he will die soon. He wont enter into the Promised Land with them, but he will turn leadership over to Joshua. Hes telling the people to remember what many of them would rather forget. It must have been a horrifying day! The mountain shaking with the very power and presence of an unseen God, words being written in stone and handed down to them. The sheer magnitude of the holiness of God must have been startling. Can you imagine standing in the presence of God in such a way? Can you imagine having to be reminded to remember such a day?

So what does this have to do with infertility?

I want to remind you to look at the power and presence of this same God. I want to remind you that the same God who spoke the stars into space, whose presence caused this mountain to burn with fire, who uses the earth as His footstool, is passionate about you. I want to remind you to look at the magnitude of the wonder of this God when the problem of infertility seems to overwhelm you. The Israelites needed to be reminded of some things from time to time. They needed to be reminded just how big God really was and how small their problems were in comparison. So do you. Infertility is a huge problem in your life--until you compare it to how big God is. God is a great big God and He is for you!

There are times in this season of your life when everything is consumed with baby making. Every interaction with your spouse is nothing more than conception related. Every penny is put aside for medication or treatment. Every conversation is centered around diagnoses or lack thereof. The playful banter between two people in love has been replaced with strained conversation over why someone else got pregnant instead. Infertility can become all-consuming to the couple who so desperately want a baby. If this has become your daily routine, take a step back, and remember. Remember what it was about your husband that was so amazingly appealing to you before you knew his sperm count. Remember how it felt to have dinner together and not discuss ovulation. Remember that God is so much bigger than any disease that either of your bodies house. Remember that God is so much bigger than any problem, any question, any fear that infertility places in your path. Remember that God promises to never leave you, never forsake you, even when infertility makes you feel so very alone in a baby-filled world. When you weep because the thought of you bearing a child seems impossible, remember that God told Sarah Is anything too difficult for the LORD? When the news of an old, barren Elizabeth being six months pregnant reached the ears of pregnant virgin Mary, remember, the Gods message was Nothing will be impossible with God!

So remember, friend! Its not the size of the mountain thats important. Its the strength of the Mountain Mover that matters. Remember how big God is. Remember how small your infertility really is in comparison to our great big God.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## xxx_faithful

ProfWife said:


> I've been drawn to the idea of finally opening up about our infertility issues as well. Not sure what mode that will take.
> 
> I'm not sure what to think about your word...I'd like to believe that those are real. Many of them are. However, I'm also fairly conservative in that area for wanting to verify or seek deeper info on where that came from.

Do you mean opening up about your infertility to your friends and/or family?

Good for you ProfWife. It took me a rather long time to open up about my infertility, i wasn't ready. Until one day i woke up and it was time, and i haven't looked back. I allowed God to use my pain, because there's no point of it if you dont use it to convert it to a testimony.

Pain has no use if we dont use it, when we use our pain it turns into a revelation, apart of your story and someone else's life being helped, because you spoke up. The phrase, 'Let pain make you stronger' is only useful if we use it. I pray that you use your infertility to positively impact all those around you.

xxx


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> Ladies please pray for my husband. His job is being real funky right now he's just so fed up...and honestly so am I. It's causing problems with us, most likely cause of all the stress. Please pray he gets another job asap! He has an interview for one and a few that are interested but haven't scheduled the interview yet. Thank you in advance.
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you sis. My husband stresses so much at his job and they keep changing things that make it harder on him. He now does 2-3 times more work but gets paid the same. He has to stay with this job because his insurance pays for our IVF treatments, if it wasn't for me, he would of left a long time ago.
> 
> I will be praying that he has favor and the door will be open for him.Click to expand...


How are things going Sar with hubs work? x


----------



## xxx_faithful

blue33 said:


> xxxfaithful, thank you so much and congratulations on you're little one :happydance: I am so happy for you!!!
> 
> It has been a very long road, but I do believe I will try as long as it takes. Hopefully we will find out that we are able to do the low cost ivf at our first fs appointment, and it will work for us. I just keep praying! October 10th can't come soon enough! !


Oh thank you :) i am so happy for me too lol. Dont listen to all those moppy mums out there, it really is the best and most cherished gift you will ever have. Motherhood to me is easy, yep easy. Because ive been on the other side crying for a baby to be born and know what that yearning feels like. I ask God everyday, to let my pain be forgotten but let my testimony outlive my life.

Low cost ivf? What do the Dr's think seem to be the matter with your fertility ? (just so i know what im praying for) xxx:kiss:


----------



## Godsjewel

xxx_faithful said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Doubt said:
> 
> 
> Ladies please pray for my husband. His job is being real funky right now he's just so fed up...and honestly so am I. It's causing problems with us, most likely cause of all the stress. Please pray he gets another job asap! He has an interview for one and a few that are interested but haven't scheduled the interview yet. Thank you in advance.
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you sis. My husband stresses so much at his job and they keep changing things that make it harder on him. He now does 2-3 times more work but gets paid the same. He has to stay with this job because his insurance pays for our IVF treatments, if it wasn't for me, he would of left a long time ago.
> 
> I will be praying that he has favor and the door will be open for him.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are things going Sar with hubs work? xClick to expand...


He's hanging in there, but I know it's hard on him and some days are better than others. But once we are done with treatments, I pray that God opens the door with a job that will appreciate him and his hard work and dedication.


----------



## xxx_faithful

CALLING ALL LADIES TTC THEIR FIRST CHILD !!!

I have been thinking alot about fears, woman's fears in general. As loving as we are by nature to others, we have a hard time coming around to loving ourselves. Even the best of us are haunted by our conscious or sub-conscious fears. Weather we like it (or aware) of it or not. 

Are we pretty enough? Are we slim enough? Are we loved enough? Or is your fear, Am i enough?

The fears dont seem to be an outward notion, but an inward thing. It starts off with fear, then with anxiety of the fear. We then go to the Dr's and are told confirmation of what we feared and so on. 

We can be walking alongside God and still fear, we must speak authority *OVER* the fear. We must *CAST OUT* the fear. Not simply see it and be fearful of the fear. 

Today i ask, what are you fearing about your fertility? Are you casting out your fears? Or are you speaking them into reality? I am a firm believer of modern medicine, and just as a fan of the spiritual whelm too. God has given us a powerful weapon, our tongue to confess what is. And what is, is God and God's word. God wants us to become mothers, to become parents. Will you let your words today *destroy your fear or water it?*

I ask ladies, if you are ttc your first child could you please refresh me on who you are and what you are fearing. I would like to PM and pray for you. Thanks xxx


----------



## blue33

xxxfaithful, my biggest ttc fear is actually just not being able to conceive again, or that if I do conceive again I will MC. So, actually my fear is most likely never having a precious little one of our own. I don't think that I will ever be truly happy in life without a child of our own, neither will my dh.


----------



## ProfWife

Similar to Blue - I'm most afraid that it isn't in God's plan for us to have biological children...never to have someone with Daddy's good looks and my sarcasm and charm ;-) We're perfectly fine with adoption if that's the plan...but I fear I'll always have the thought of what could have been. It's also scary for us to be in the "unexplained" area since I'm apparently healthy except for the PCOS (which appears to be in a remission state) and he has only mildly slow boys.


----------



## Jett55

I def have the same fears as you ladies.. I worry that I won't ever be mom or have our own biological child. I also think what if I'm not good enough to be a mom. What if it isn't in Gods plan for us to be parents.


----------



## blue33

xxx_faithful said:


> blue33 said:
> 
> 
> xxxfaithful, thank you so much and congratulations on you're little one :happydance: I am so happy for you!!!
> 
> It has been a very long road, but I do believe I will try as long as it takes. Hopefully we will find out that we are able to do the low cost ivf at our first fs appointment, and it will work for us. I just keep praying! October 10th can't come soon enough! !
> 
> 
> Oh thank you :) i am so happy for me too lol. Dont listen to all those moppy mums out there, it really is the best and most cherished gift you will ever have. Motherhood to me is easy, yep easy. Because ive been on the other side crying for a baby to be born and know what that yearning feels like. I ask God everyday, to let my pain be forgotten but let my testimony outlive my life.
> 
> Low cost ivf? What do the Dr's think seem to be the matter with your fertility ? (just so i know what im praying for) xxx:kiss:Click to expand...

Low cost ivf is just ivf without the cost if most of the medications. I will still need to take something like clomid to help with follicle stimulation. I haven't had any blood work ups done yet, but I'm assuming that they'll do them at our first fs appointment. Our fertility issue is that I only have one tube and it's blocked. My dh is scheduled for a sa, but my ob/gyn didn't seem to worried that he was part of our issue since we have had 4 bfp's, they just always ended in mc or ectopics. Hopefully if my bloodwork comes back good we will be candidates for the low cost route. Thank you for your prayers!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

12 Who has measured the waters in the hollow of His hand,

And marked off the heavens by the span,

And calculated the dust of the earth by the measure,

And weighed the mountains in a balance

And the hills in a pair of scales? 

13 Who has directed the Spirit of the LORD,

Or as His counselor has informed Him? 

14 With whom did He consult and who gave Him understanding?

And who taught Him in the path of justice and taught Him knowledge

And informed Him of the way of understanding? 

15 Behold, the nations are like a drop from a bucket,

And are regarded as a speck of dust on the scales;

Behold, He lifts up the islands like fine dust. 
Isaiah 40:12-15

I was running late for church, and thought I would slip in the back door, unnoticed. The students were offering a dramatic presentation and the lights were off except for a spotlight on the main character on center stage. To be honest, I dont really know what the point of the drama was. I just remember the line the young lady was speaking as I was quietly sneaking down the side aisle. She was quite dramatically saying I can understand why God would love pastors and missionaries. I can even understand why He would love me. But I dont understand how He could ever love someone like her! 

At that moment, the spotlight was to shift to a shabbily dressed character who was to hobble down the aisle toward the stage as a song was to begin and the main character dramatically pointed to focus the attention of the audience on the teen patiently waiting in the back of the auditorium. Youll never believe what happened instead! The teenager who was manning the spotlight must have gotten a little confused and instead of spotlighting the correct character, he placed the spotlight directly on me as I was creeping my way down the aisle in my pitifully unsuccessful attempt at being unseen! (Lets add to the mix that I had chosen to wear a bright red jacket that night!) 

I have never wanted to crawl under a carpet so badly in my entire life! You could hear snickering all over the sanctuary as I frantically searched for an empty seat--which I could not see because of the blinding light shining in my eyes! Why wouldnt that kid turn the light toward the girl he was supposed to spotlight? I finally fell into a pew and slid next to my friends husband, who was in absolute hysterics by now. We sat there and giggled like school kids for the rest of the drama. I had crashed a church drama and had never been so embarrassed in my life!

My really bad timing spotlighted the fact that I was not the person taking the role in the drama. Another person had the role in the drama and I did not. I didnt really know what to do or say, and all I wanted to do was to get out of there! Except for the humorous aspect of it, its a lot like what happens when you must come face to face with another womans pregnancy.

Seeing a pregnant woman is probably one of the hardest things that an infertile woman has to face day by day. You know the type. We bump into her every day. Shes cute, glowing, rubbing her perfectly round belly, giggling as she tells her perfectly coifed best friend that the baby has the hiccups again. In those moments, we fight difficult emotions--anger, jealousy, sadness--followed by such guilt. Its not that you resent blessings given to someone else. Its not that you are a selfish, uncaring person who despises when something good happens to someone else. Youre just afraid the miracles will run out before you are blessed. It seems like you should be able to turn your head and see a glaring spotlight shining down on you! One that spotlights just how pregnant she is and how baby-less you are. Its almost as if you can hear someone standing at the center of the room saying I can understand why God would give a baby to this woman, or to that woman, or even to me. But I dont understand why anyone thinks Hed ever give a baby to someone like her! And the glaring spotlight shines on the baby-shaped void housed in your heart. 

Friend, do you realize that God is unlimited in His abilities and His abundance? If He chooses to bless another with a baby, it doesnt mean that He will run out of miracles before your name is called. Scripture reminds you that the greatness of God is unfathomable. The greatest nations on earth are nothing more than a drop in the bucket to Him, the oceans measured in the palms of His hands. This great God is working to bring together the story of your life, and has masterfully designed the role you will play. Your life is not a mistake. Your infertility is not a mistake! Hes working through it. His ability to bless you is not diminished by the blessings He bestows on others. Hes passionate about you and the role you play in His grand design. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## xxx_faithful

THANKYOU !!! *blue33, ProfWife, Jett55* for allowing me to pray for you. I've sent you all private msg's to confirm with me the prayer and confess too.

I pray Jesus that these woman will move beyond their fears. Move beyond their fears of not being able to carry a child, move beyond their fear that perhaps children aren't in your plans for them, and move beyond their fears of not being good enough. 

These fear do not belong to them. They are children of God, and you did not design them to live by fear. I break and release any negative strongholds in your name. I also pray you bring about them a sense of peace and comfort, and will actively show them guidance through this time. In Jesus Name, always, Amen

xxx


----------



## xxx_faithful

blue33 said:


> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue33 said:
> 
> 
> xxxfaithful, thank you so much and congratulations on you're little one :happydance: I am so happy for you!!!
> 
> It has been a very long road, but I do believe I will try as long as it takes. Hopefully we will find out that we are able to do the low cost ivf at our first fs appointment, and it will work for us. I just keep praying! October 10th can't come soon enough! !
> 
> 
> Oh thank you :) i am so happy for me too lol. Dont listen to all those moppy mums out there, it really is the best and most cherished gift you will ever have. Motherhood to me is easy, yep easy. Because ive been on the other side crying for a baby to be born and know what that yearning feels like. I ask God everyday, to let my pain be forgotten but let my testimony outlive my life.
> 
> Low cost ivf? What do the Dr's think seem to be the matter with your fertility ? (just so i know what im praying for) xxx:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Low cost ivf is just ivf without the cost if most of the medications. I will still need to take something like clomid to help with follicle stimulation. I haven't had any blood work ups done yet, but I'm assuming that they'll do them at our first fs appointment. Our fertility issue is that I only have one tube and it's blocked. My dh is scheduled for a sa, but my ob/gyn didn't seem to worried that he was part of our issue since we have had 4 bfp's, they just always ended in mc or ectopics. Hopefully if my bloodwork comes back good we will be candidates for the low cost route. Thank you for your prayers!!!Click to expand...


Wowwowow... i just want to give you a huge hug!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: 

With your failed pregnancies did you have much support during it? Did you confide in your friends or family? 

Have you tried the solution that specialists put through your tubes to clear blockages? Praying if low cost ivf is the route for you both that it will go smoothly and everything will be in your favour !!!!! Pray and confess it too, even hubby! (it's important that husbands get in on this faith stuff too, and not just the wife's praying on their couples behalves)

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## blue33

xxx_faithful said:


> blue33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue33 said:
> 
> 
> xxxfaithful, thank you so much and congratulations on you're little one :happydance: I am so happy for you!!!
> 
> It has been a very long road, but I do believe I will try as long as it takes. Hopefully we will find out that we are able to do the low cost ivf at our first fs appointment, and it will work for us. I just keep praying! October 10th can't come soon enough! !
> 
> 
> Oh thank you :) i am so happy for me too lol. Dont listen to all those moppy mums out there, it really is the best and most cherished gift you will ever have. Motherhood to me is easy, yep easy. Because ive been on the other side crying for a baby to be born and know what that yearning feels like. I ask God everyday, to let my pain be forgotten but let my testimony outlive my life.
> 
> Low cost ivf? What do the Dr's think seem to be the matter with your fertility ? (just so i know what im praying for) xxx:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Low cost ivf is just ivf without the cost if most of the medications. I will still need to take something like clomid to help with follicle stimulation. I haven't had any blood work ups done yet, but I'm assuming that they'll do them at our first fs appointment. Our fertility issue is that I only have one tube and it's blocked. My dh is scheduled for a sa, but my ob/gyn didn't seem to worried that he was part of our issue since we have had 4 bfp's, they just always ended in mc or ectopics. Hopefully if my bloodwork comes back good we will be candidates for the low cost route. Thank you for your prayers!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wowwowow... i just want to give you a huge hug!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> With your failed pregnancies did you have much support during it? Did you confide in your friends or family?
> 
> Have you tried the solution that specialists put through your tubes to clear blockages? Praying if low cost ivf is the route for you both that it will go smoothly and everything will be in your favour !!!!! Pray and confess it too, even hubby! (it's important that husbands get in on this faith stuff too, and not just the wife's praying on their couples behalves)
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXClick to expand...


I did have some support. My mom and dh were at the hospital with me each time. And our whole family knew very quickly, we are a very praying family so calls went out fast. My mom and grandma would listen to me sob and try to comfort me, but I don't think they really knew what to say, I heard 'it just wasn't meant to be' and 'if it's meant to be it will happen eventually '. Those are both nice but it wasn't what I wanted to hear at the time of course. 
The last loss I really had a hard time with, I was given a methotrexate shot that was supposed to stop the baby's growth, and I really didn't agree with it in the first place but allowed myself to be talked into it. As soon as the medication starting working on my system I regretted getting it, it made me deathly ill. All I could think about was, if I was feeling that horrible, how was it making that precious baby inside of me feel? That about tore me apart. Then, the shot didn't even work and the baby continued to grow so my tube bursted and I felt even worse for the baby because he or she fought the medicine to make it, and there was no way for the baby to ever make it.

I have heard about the surgery to clear my tube, but it just sounds so risky. I have read that ectopic pregnancies are quite common afterwards, and that even if the tube gets cleaned out that the scillia (spelling is wrong I think) sometimes are damaged and the egg will never make it to the uterus. Ivf sounded like it may give us a better chance and be a faster way. My obgyn also said she thought ivf was a better route for us, she didn't like the idea of cleaning out my tube because of ectopic risks. I figured our fs would probably have the same opinion when we see him.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Doing business in deep waters - Joel Osteen

If your going to do anything in life, there will be opposition, setbacks, delays and critiques.
Many people think, 'Why is this happening to me?' Don't get discouraged, it is because you are taking on new ground, it is be use you are making progress.
You realise when you have big dreams you will have big challenges.
If you were an average person, you would have average problems. The key is you aren't average.

God has planted a seed in you to leave your mark on this generation, you cannot expect ordinary problems. You are a history maker, you are a world changer. 

Problems come with he territory. It's because you are a major person with a major destiny. The enemy would leave you alone if you weren't a threat. He wouldn't bother you if you didn't have something amazing in your future. You are an extraordinary person you will face extraordinary challenges.
The good news is we serve an extraordinary God, be can get you to where your supposed to be.

When your in the deep waters your not trying to get everyone to like you, win over all of your critiques or prove to your family that you really are okay. Everyone is not going to like you. Everyone is not going to understand you, friends may not celebrate your success. Shake it off and run your race. You cannot please every person and God at the same time. You'll either have people upset with you, or God upset with you. But pleasing God, will look after your critiques.

If a battle isn't between you and your Gof given destiny it simply a distraction. Your not supposed to engage in every single battle. You only have so much emotional energy each day. If your spending your energy on areas that shouldn't matter, you won't have enough energy for your dreams. Don't fight battles that don't matter. Be selective how you spend your time. 
Don't let people bring you into shallow waters where you are proving who you areas.

You may be up against a big challenge today but to me that says you have a big destiny ahead of you. The size of your problem indicates the size of your future. 

The enemy will always try a fight us when we are close to our victory. 
This difficulty was not sent to defeat you but to promote you. The more worry tries to get you down don't worry God is in control and the more you will multiply.


----------



## Godsjewel

...and if children, heirs also, heirs of God and fellow heirs with Christ,

Romans 8:17

For many of us, difficult treatment or the monthly struggle is nothing compared to the heart-wrenching decision to stop trying to conceive. But your body says enough. Your bank account says enough. Your spouse says enough. Your doctor says enough. Your heart simply says, I cannot take it anymore. The dream of a blissful, joyous pregnancy has come crashing to an end. However, the decision to end the quest for a biological child does not mean that you may never have a child. Adoption is such a wonderful, loving choice and has turned many a quiet room into a beautifully noisy nursery! To take a child from a life of nothingness and fill it with love, compassion and family is a wonderful, noble thing!

Adoption is not failure. If you come to the point that it is physically impossible to conceive, financially irresponsible, or just simply too hard emotionally to continue to hope and have those hopes dashed every month, you have choices to make. Once the door has closed on having a biological child you now face the challenge of choosing adoption or choosing to live your life childless. Neither is a failure and both can be blessed, happy lives. Sometimes we have to decide if we want to be pregnant or if we want to be parents. If pregnancy itself is not a driving force, adoption can be a real lifesaver for you and for a precious child who has for whatever reason been denied its own biological family.

What does the Bible say about adoption? It says many wonderful things! First of all, as Christians we are all adopted! Romans says that we are adopted as sons and cry Abba Father! Abba literally translated is Daddy. This causes us to realize a deep intimate relationship between Father and child. Not an absent or uncaring parent who brings us into existence and is finished with us-but Daddy! The loving, laughing, teaching parent that a Daddy is. In fact the Scripture continues and calls us sons. It goes even further and says if we are sons, then heirs and joint heirs with Jesus! As an adopted child of God we are co-equal with Jesus in Gods eyes! He loves us equally with Jesus! We are as worthy as Jesus in Gods eyes! We are just as precious, just as desirous, and He longs for our companionship just as much as He does Jesus! 

So what does that say about the adopted child? Unfortunately, there are those who feel that adoption is a choice only to be made when everything else fails and this will just have to do. It comes across as if adoption is second best and the adopted child somehow does not measure up to a child born of your own body. Nothing could be further from the truth! We are held just as dear as Jesus Christ Himself in the heart of our loving Heavenly Father! What a beautiful, undeniable comparison of the biological and the adopted child! God loved His own begotten Son and called us co-heirs with Him! An adopted child is no less precious, no less valuable, and no less a blessing than a biological child. A child need not come from your womb to take residence deep inside your heart. I believe God has a special blessing for the man and woman who open their hearts and their homes to a child not born of their bodies but of their hearts. 


Taken from Baby Hunger: Biblical Encouragement for Those Struggling with Infertility by Beth Forbus (c) 2003.


----------



## xxx_faithful

We restrict, suffocate, delay, and deny our own blessings not by what happens to others, but how we react to what happens to them.

God cannot fill a heart with blessings if it is already full of feelings like resentment, jealously or bitterness.

You may feel others don't deserve what happens to them, and sometimes you may be right - they may not deserve to have fallen pregnant before you, or onto their second child while your struggling to come to terms that it's taking awhile to conceive your first, or perhaps they don't deserve to have the children that they have when they are so ungrateful for them. 

Our time will come when we are more abundantly blessed than someone else, and we will be thankful for God's grace on our lives. They will look upon your life and wonder why your dealing with motherhood better, or seem to have it all together or perhaps God will bless you with an easy pregnancy, an easy baby or an easy family dynamic. 

You may feel like you've fought for yours. But your time will come. So make the most of your pain right now.
Let it make you BETTER not bitter. 

Move beyond your pain today, be honest with your feelings and give to God your cares today. He can handle them.

By xxx_faithful


----------



## Sophie_

xxx_faithful said:


> CALLING ALL LADIES TTC THEIR FIRST CHILD !!!
> 
> I have been thinking alot about fears, woman's fears in general. As loving as we are by nature to others, we have a hard time coming around to loving ourselves. Even the best of us are haunted by our conscious or sub-conscious fears. Weather we like it (or aware) of it or not.
> 
> Are we pretty enough? Are we slim enough? Are we loved enough? Or is your fear, Am i enough?
> 
> The fears dont seem to be an outward notion, but an inward thing. It starts off with fear, then with anxiety of the fear. We then go to the Dr's and are told confirmation of what we feared and so on.
> 
> We can be walking alongside God and still fear, we must speak authority *OVER* the fear. We must *CAST OUT* the fear. Not simply see it and be fearful of the fear.
> 
> Today i ask, what are you fearing about your fertility? Are you casting out your fears? Or are you speaking them into reality? I am a firm believer of modern medicine, and just as a fan of the spiritual whelm too. God has given us a powerful weapon, our tongue to confess what is. And what is, is God and God's word. God wants us to become mothers, to become parents. Will you let your words today *destroy your fear or water it?*
> 
> I ask ladies, if you are ttc your first child could you please refresh me on who you are and what you are fearing. I would like to PM and pray for you. Thanks xxx

I'm so happy I came across this thread! My dh and I are Christians and truly believe the Lord will bless us with a child. I have been off bcp's since june 2012 and thought we would just get pregnant when the Lord was ready. Well a year later we really started trying, and charting ovulation and doing OPKs. I try not to get my hopes up by saying "I don't know if this is the month" but my dh alwaysss tells me not to say that! I never really looked at it as doubting the Lord until I was reading my bible Friday night and came across the story of Jesus walking on water to calm his friends fears of the storm at sea. When one of the men asked Jesus to call out to him so he could walk on the water, he soon started to fall because he had doubted Jesus. That really reminded me that Jesus will answer our prayers and send us a child because that's our hearts desire, we just need to keep our faith in Him!!


----------



## Godsjewel

Sophie_ said:


> I'm so happy I came across this thread! My dh and I are Christians and truly believe the Lord will bless us with a child. I have been off bcp's since june 2012 and thought we would just get pregnant when the Lord was ready. Well a year later we really started trying, and charting ovulation and doing OPKs. I try not to get my hopes up by saying "I don't know if this is the month" but my dh alwaysss tells me not to say that! I never really looked at it as doubting the Lord until I was reading my bible Friday night and came across the story of Jesus walking on water to calm his friends fears of the storm at sea. When one of the men asked Jesus to call out to him so he could walk on the water, he soon started to fall because he had doubted Jesus. That really reminded me that Jesus will answer our prayers and send us a child because that's our hearts desire, we just need to keep our faith in Him!!

Welcome Sophie :flower:

My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you've joined us.

God wants us to have unwavering faith that in His perfect timing all that we dreamed, imagined and had desires for will come to pass. I pray you find encouragement, peace and comfort while on this journey.


----------



## Sophie_

Thank you!


----------



## No Doubt

Hi Sophie and welcome! I'm sure that you will find encouragement as well as support from the wonderful ladies on this thread. I noticed in your post that you said "...and thought we would just get pregnant when the Lord was ready." I think it's beautiful that you started out thinking that way and want it to be in the Lord's time. I think on this journey we always say we want everything to be in the Lord's time, but when His time takes too long for us, we tend to lose patience and possibly begin to lose faith. I also think we unknowingly start to replace the Lord's time with our time and that where discouragement sets in. I just want to encourage you to never forget that everything is in the Lord's time, and in that it's perfect timing. So don't think because it hasn't happened yet, that you and your hubs have somehow "missed" the Lord's timing...His timing for your child just hasn't happened yet, and that doesn't mean that it won't come to fruition or that it wasn't meant to happen. So stay strong and hold onto your faith and remember what you said...that it will happen in the Lord's timing.


----------



## Sophie_

No Doubt said:


> Hi Sophie and welcome! I'm sure that you will find encouragement as well as support from the wonderful ladies on this thread. I noticed in your post that you said "...and thought we would just get pregnant when the Lord was ready." I think it's beautiful that you started out thinking that way and want it to be in the Lord's time. I think on this journey we always say we want everything to be in the Lord's time, but when His time takes too long for us, we tend to lose patience and possibly begin to lose faith. I also think we unknowingly start to replace the Lord's time with our time and that where discouragement sets in. I just want to encourage you to never forget that everything is in the Lord's time, and in that it's perfect timing. So don't think because it hasn't happened yet, that you and your hubs have somehow "missed" the Lord's timing...His timing for your child just hasn't happened yet, and that doesn't mean that it won't come to fruition or that it wasn't meant to happen. So stay strong and hold onto your faith and remember what you said...that it will happen in the Lord's timing.

Thank you! I agree :) still feeling exctied and hopeful. I have a 5 year old stepson..I really want my child and him to be close! Hopefully the age gap wont matter!


----------



## xxx_faithful

Sophie_ said:


> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> 
> CALLING ALL LADIES TTC THEIR FIRST CHILD !!!
> 
> I have been thinking alot about fears, woman's fears in general. As loving as we are by nature to others, we have a hard time coming around to loving ourselves. Even the best of us are haunted by our conscious or sub-conscious fears. Weather we like it (or aware) of it or not.
> 
> Are we pretty enough? Are we slim enough? Are we loved enough? Or is your fear, Am i enough?
> 
> The fears dont seem to be an outward notion, but an inward thing. It starts off with fear, then with anxiety of the fear. We then go to the Dr's and are told confirmation of what we feared and so on.
> 
> We can be walking alongside God and still fear, we must speak authority *OVER* the fear. We must *CAST OUT* the fear. Not simply see it and be fearful of the fear.
> 
> Today i ask, what are you fearing about your fertility? Are you casting out your fears? Or are you speaking them into reality? I am a firm believer of modern medicine, and just as a fan of the spiritual whelm too. God has given us a powerful weapon, our tongue to confess what is. And what is, is God and God's word. God wants us to become mothers, to become parents. Will you let your words today *destroy your fear or water it?*
> 
> I ask ladies, if you are ttc your first child could you please refresh me on who you are and what you are fearing. I would like to PM and pray for you. Thanks xxx
> 
> I'm so happy I came across this thread! My dh and I are Christians and truly believe the Lord will bless us with a child. I have been off bcp's since june 2012 and thought we would just get pregnant when the Lord was ready. Well a year later we really started trying, and charting ovulation and doing OPKs. I try not to get my hopes up by saying "I don't know if this is the month" but my dh alwaysss tells me not to say that! I never really looked at it as doubting the Lord until I was reading my bible Friday night and came across the story of Jesus walking on water to calm his friends fears of the storm at sea. When one of the men asked Jesus to call out to him so he could walk on the water, he soon started to fall because he had doubted Jesus. That really reminded me that Jesus will answer our prayers and send us a child because that's our hearts desire, we just need to keep our faith in Him!!Click to expand...



Hi Sophie :)

Lovely to find you on here. I have a quote i want to share with you...

*"Christianity isn't a tool to escape suffering, it's a lens by which we understand it."*

You keep praying for that beautiful baby of yours to come into the world, and sure enough you will speak he/she into life. God has given us an incredible power that comes from the tongue. He gave us life, and gave us the ability to breath things into life through our words. Through the tongue, his given us AUTHORITY. As children of his, we must learn what we have authority over, and what is of God(and what isn't!)

God did not give us infertility, he did not give us miscarriages, he did not give us pain, but he did give us REST. It is not in his nature to give us suffering - but RESTORATION. We need to cling onto his word and not gain a misunderstanding that 'It is his purpose'. What we should pray for is that we raise awareness and build on our testimony, and allow God to use not some of the pain, but every bit of it.

P.S- You are BEAUTIFUL by the way !!

:flower:


----------



## armywife42886

I have a question.. So my husband and I are ttc. Today would be day 4 of my period but it has not come so far. I have not had any symptoms of my AF. Today I am having very light cramping and some spotting, at first it was light brown and now light red. Freaking out, we were really hoping this would finally be it :/ has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Sophie_

Thank you so much! I am so happy I found this thread..I will keep you posted! <3


----------



## xxx_faithful

armywife42886 said:


> I have a question.. So my husband and I are ttc. Today would be day 4 of my period but it has not come so far. I have not had any symptoms of my AF. Today I am having very light cramping and some spotting, at first it was light brown and now light red. Freaking out, we were really hoping this would finally be it :/ has anyone experienced this?

What are your cycles normally like? have you ever had brown spotting/light cramping before? Some woman experience implantation bleeding (you might want to look it up for more info) where the foetus implants into the lining. The implantation bleeding is different then a period, and passes quickly.

See how you go, if you don't get a proper period shortly like your used to then stick it out and test when you can.


----------



## blue33

Hi ArmyWife42886, and welcome! Have you been able to do a pregnancy test yet? Is your af ever late or do you normally have spotting/brown blood with af?


----------



## Jett55

Tonight at bible study they had us go around and say our needs dh mentioned how we are wanting to start a family but it honestly felt like no one cared. Dh hurt his arm at work so they were all more concerned about that I'm glad that his arm is better now but it just kind of hurt that absolutely no one had anything to say not even an encouraging word. While there were women there bouncing their babes on their laps & one rubbing her prego belly I never felt so alone in my life.


----------



## Sophie_

Jett55 said:


> Tonight at bible study they had us go around and say our needs dh mentioned how we are wanting to start a family but it honestly felt like no one cared. Dh hurt his arm at work so they were all more concerned about that I'm glad that his arm is better now but it just kind of hurt that absolutely no one had anything to say not even an encouraging word. While there were women there bouncing their babes on their laps & one rubbing her prego belly I never felt so alone in my life.


Aw that is so terrible, I'm so sorry! That's so sad especially in a bible study! I cant even believe that! Well best of luck to you and your husband! Keep your faith in the Lord..it will happen in his time!


----------



## blue33

Hi Jett55, I'm so sorry everyone acted as if what you and your dh are going through is no big deal. Sometimes people just don't understand how hard fertility issues can be on people since they've never gone through it themselves I think. Stay strong, God will see you through. Hugs to you:hugs:


----------



## Jett55

It was so weird just blank stares & change of subject. Dh said its because i don't speak up & no one knows. sorry but I don't think it's everyones business. Also think everyone shrugged it off because we're a young couple like young people are automatically fertile or something. I also have suspensions of people not being for it since we're the youth leaders :( what upset me the most is a girl not much older than me is expecting her 2nd child had the nerves to tell me that 21 & 24 is too young to have children.. sorry for ranting a bit but its laying so heavy on my heart. I love my church & church family just wish people would be more understanding. What seems to be a big deal to one is nothing to another but if a brother or sister is hurting the whole body hurts I just think people forget that we are the body of Christ .


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry hun...maybe no one knew what to say seeing how they've obviously never dealt with it before. But I understand it doesn't hurt any less. Do you think you should maybe say something to them? And who knows, maybe they did hear and are praying for you in the privacy of their own home.


----------



## Godsjewel

Jett55 said:


> It was so weird just blank stares & change of subject. Dh said its because i don't speak up & no one knows. sorry but I don't think it's everyones business. Also think everyone shrugged it off because we're a young couple like young people are automatically fertile or something. I also have suspensions of people not being for it since we're the youth leaders :( what upset me the most is a girl not much older than me is expecting her 2nd child had the nerves to tell me that 21 & 24 is too young to have children.. sorry for ranting a bit but its laying so heavy on my heart. I love my church & church family just wish people would be more understanding. What seems to be a big deal to one is nothing to another but if a brother or sister is hurting the whole body hurts I just think people forget that we are the body of Christ .

Hi Becca! I'm sorry that you are feeling hurt from others not being sensitive to your struggles. I wish people were more aware of infertility and how it effects the lives of couples. They usually have no clue since they have children or aren't at that stage in their life of trying for one.

You know what the good news is??? You have us and we understand your hurt and are always going to be here for you when you are having a bad day or just want to vent. I pray a special blessing over you and hubby today, that God would place His hand on your hearts and give you an abundance of joy and peace, that no matter what anyone says or how anyone reacts to your news, you aren't going to let that steal your joy. 

God loves to give good gifts to His children and in due time your gift will arrive :hugs:


----------



## VGibs

Hi ladies! Just wanted to come in and tell you all that we had our baby! Her name is Ingrid Aleida and she was born on September 29th at 11:21 pm after 3 hours of labor. She weighed 7 lbs 10.5 oz and she took to the breast like a champ. Her big sisters are very happy and thrilled to have a new baby in the house!


----------



## Godsjewel

Sophie_ said:


> Thank you! I agree :) still feeling exctied and hopeful. I have a 5 year old stepson..I really want my child and him to be close! Hopefully the age gap wont matter!

Hi Sophie! I just updated my pic to show you my beautiful stepdaughter, her name is Taylor and she will be 11 on Oct 3rd. 

We came into each others lives when she was just 3yrs old and I have been so blessed to call her my daughter. Her birth mom isn't around and she has been living with hubby and I full time since we got married 6 1/2yrs ago. She knows we have been trying to have a baby since we got married and can't understand why God won't answer her prayers. I sat her down one day and told her that my prayers have been answered. I told her when I was younger I had a plan of my own, get married...live in a house with a white picket fence...and have a boy and a girl. My plans were not God's plans for my life and that means His are way better than mine and because He loved me so much, he blessed me with her. 

Years ago she told me that God brought us together because He knew she needed a mom and I wanted a child. 

She still prayers that God will bless our family with a child and I pray one day they will be answered.


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to come in and tell you all that we had our baby! Her name is Ingrid Aleida and she was born on September 29th at 11:21 pm after 3 hours of labor. She weighed 7 lbs 10.5 oz and she took to the breast like a champ. Her big sisters are very happy and thrilled to have a new baby in the house!
> View attachment 679763

Yay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

That is so awesome, only 3 hours of labor?!?!?! Praise God, I'm so happy for you and your family dear. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## HisGrace

VGibs said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to come in and tell you all that we had our baby! Her name is Ingrid Aleida and she was born on September 29th at 11:21 pm after 3 hours of labor. She weighed 7 lbs 10.5 oz and she took to the breast like a champ. Her big sisters are very happy and thrilled to have a new baby in the house!
> View attachment 679763

Congratulations!!! Only 3 hours of labor! She's so precious. :) 



Jett55 said:


> Tonight at bible study they had us go around and say our needs dh mentioned how we are wanting to start a family but it honestly felt like no one cared. Dh hurt his arm at work so they were all more concerned about that I'm glad that his arm is better now but it just kind of hurt that absolutely no one had anything to say not even an encouraging word. While there were women there bouncing their babes on their laps & one rubbing her prego belly I never felt so alone in my life.

:hugs: I can totally understand what you're going through. I felt like our pastor was only praying for those with money issues and life threatening health issues. I think a lot of the time people assume you're just being impatient especially if you're young. Then sometimes people just don't know what to say. Like others have said, infertility is really something that can only be understood if you're actually going through it. We are here for you and praying for you, and you never know they may be praying for you too. 



Sophie_ said:


> I'm so happy I came across this thread! My dh and I are Christians and truly believe the Lord will bless us with a child. I have been off bcp's since june 2012 and thought we would just get pregnant when the Lord was ready. Well a year later we really started trying, and charting ovulation and doing OPKs. I try not to get my hopes up by saying "I don't know if this is the month" but my dh alwaysss tells me not to say that! I never really looked at it as doubting the Lord until I was reading my bible Friday night and came across the story of Jesus walking on water to calm his friends fears of the storm at sea. When one of the men asked Jesus to call out to him so he could walk on the water, he soon started to fall because he had doubted Jesus. That really reminded me that Jesus will answer our prayers and send us a child because that's our hearts desire, we just need to keep our faith in Him!!

Hi Sophie, welcome. You are so right. Keep the faith and delight yourself in the Lord and He will give you the desires of your heart. My son is a living testimony of that very thing. I got off of birth control in July of 2010 and we didn't have a successful pregnancy until September 2012. God gave us our son at the perfect time. He knows what He's doing, just trust in Him.


----------



## VGibs

Thanks! Ya my water broke and I didn't have any contractions for a long time and then BAM it hit me like a ton of bricks!


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats Gibs! What a cutie! So jealous of your short labor, lol. But glad everything went well and smoothly.


----------



## Jett55

Aww congrats vgibs that's awesome :) 

Thanks everyone! I just don't know what to think because my pastors daughter-in-law & own son dealt with infertility & they never got their own biological baby :( so I think it might happen to me too. So I don't feel my church is very equip to deal with it. In fact there are 3 couples there that I can think of that never got children. I'm thinking about paying a visit to my moms church because her pastors first wife suffered from infertility & had children also his daughter was told she wouldn't have kids & well ended up with 3 kids so maybe somewhere that's known for getting infertility healed may be a better choice for prayer. 

Still praying for each & every one of you! :hugs:


----------



## xxx_faithful

VGibs said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to come in and tell you all that we had our baby! Her name is Ingrid Aleida and she was born on September 29th at 11:21 pm after 3 hours of labor. She weighed 7 lbs 10.5 oz and she took to the breast like a champ. Her big sisters are very happy and thrilled to have a new baby in the house!
> View attachment 679763

Praise the lord. God bless you and your growing family !!! wooohooooo 3 hrs of labour. Was it all natural(no drugs)? amazing stuff girl!! xxxx

Hope your recovering well!


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations on your little one entering the world!!


----------



## xxx_faithful

Jett55 said:


> It was so weird just blank stares & change of subject. Dh said its because i don't speak up & no one knows. sorry but I don't think it's everyones business. Also think everyone shrugged it off because we're a young couple like young people are automatically fertile or something. I also have suspensions of people not being for it since we're the youth leaders :( what upset me the most is a girl not much older than me is expecting her 2nd child had the nerves to tell me that 21 & 24 is too young to have children.. sorry for ranting a bit but its laying so heavy on my heart. I love my church & church family just wish people would be more understanding. What seems to be a big deal to one is nothing to another but if a brother or sister is hurting the whole body hurts I just think people forget that we are the body of Christ .

I'm sorry you felt like nobody gave you or your hubby the sensitivity you were after. Sometimes when we are delicate over an issue (whether we express it or not) we assume other people to react in the same way, and when they don't, it really upsets us. When things come easy for some people they don't think twice of having it any other way. Personally, the things in my life that have been given to me without me having to ask or work for, i couldn't think of my life any other way. 

However, i have met friends different then my situation and have taken the time to sit down with me and explain what its been like for them growing up in a broken home, and the agony and all the brokenness that comes with it. They have brought awareness to me to be sensitive and alert to their feelings when speaking with them. I appreciate them confiding in me, just like perhaps some people at your church would be trusted to hear what you are going through. It doesnt need to be a whole lot of people, it could even be one person. And it doesn't even have to be from your church, it could be from another church like you mentioned. 

Ask God to guide you towards the people that will uplift & provide comfort to you & hubby. Don't just confide in any nice christian person, make sure their faith life is the same as yours if not GREATER so they can lift you up and encourage you in supernatural ways! Just because another person has chosen not to continue ttc, do not let the enemy convince you will be the same. God only wants the best for you, and i prayer you will find people that will surround you with love, wisdom and a 'God can do anything' attitude.

xxxx


----------



## blue33

Congratulations VGibs!!! She is beautiful!!! :happydance:


----------



## HisGrace

Hi ladies. If any of you are struggling with pregnancy envy, here's a beautiful article written about it on Christianity Today. I know all too well about this as I struggled with this too. A little over a year ago I wrote about it on my blog here.


----------



## Godsjewel

Grief is obvious when you consider the loss of a precious baby. It is easy to understand how your heart can be torn into when a doctor delivers the devastating news that your baby has not survived. Most people can at least offer condolences in a situation such as this. However, few people understand the grief that accompanies infertility. 

When you try unsuccessfully to conceive a child, your grieving process begins anew every 28 days. You grieve the child that could have been conceived that month. You grieve the loss of celebrations with the baby you would have given birth to, had you gotten pregnant that month. If the grief of primary infertility is misunderstood, how much more is the grief of secondary infertility misunderstood! As with any loss, there is definitely grief with infertility.

So what do we do with this grief? Do we deny it and try to pretend that it doesnt affect us? Are we weak because we grieve a baby that has never existed? What does God expect us to do with this grief that He is allowing us to go through? Does He care about it? Will He stop it?

Scripture has much to say about grief and actually helps us to define it as a process, rather than a one-time event. Grief is something that we must walk through. There is no way that we can process grief in one day, in one experience. We must walk through the stages of grief and learn every painful lesson she has to teach us. However, God has promised to walk with us through every excruciating step. Lo, I am with you always (Matthew 28:20), Blessed are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted (Matthew 5:4), God, who comforts the depressed...(2 Corinthians 7:6).

Whether your grief is from losing a baby you held in your heart so much longer than in your body, or from loving a baby that has yet to be conceived, you can rest assured that God promises that you can survive through His strength. I can do everything through him who gives me strength. (Philippians 4:13) The darkest days of your grief are no match for the strength of the God who loves you enough to offer His Son as a sacrifice for you. He is enough to pull you through the deepest sorrow that grief throws at you. Even if your heart is enveloped in mind-numbing grief over another miscarriage or another failed procedure, the devastation you feel today will not last forever. Weeping may last for the night, But a shout of joy comes in the morning! (Psalm 30:5) 

So walk through valley of grief. Learn the lessons laid out before you. Shed the tears you need to. Lean on the Good Shepherd who promises to never leave you or forsake you. Tell Him how it hurts. Eventually youll see that morning is coming and your grief is lessening. You will survive the grief you feel. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> Grief is obvious when you consider the loss of a precious baby. It is easy to understand how your heart can be torn into when a doctor delivers the devastating news that your baby has not survived. Most people can at least offer condolences in a situation such as this. However, few people understand the grief that accompanies infertility.
> 
> When you try unsuccessfully to conceive a child, your grieving process begins anew every 28 days. You grieve the child that could have been conceived that month. You grieve the loss of celebrations with the baby you would have given birth to, had you gotten pregnant that month. If the grief of primary infertility is misunderstood, how much more is the grief of secondary infertility misunderstood! As with any loss, there is definitely grief with infertility.
> 
> So what do we do with this grief? Do we deny it and try to pretend that it doesnt affect us? Are we weak because we grieve a baby that has never existed? What does God expect us to do with this grief that He is allowing us to go through? Does He care about it? Will He stop it?
> 
> Scripture has much to say about grief and actually helps us to define it as a process, rather than a one-time event. Grief is something that we must walk through. There is no way that we can process grief in one day, in one experience. We must walk through the stages of grief and learn every painful lesson she has to teach us. However, God has promised to walk with us through every excruciating step. Lo, I am with you always (Matthew 28:20), Blessed are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted (Matthew 5:4), God, who comforts the depressed...(2 Corinthians 7:6).
> 
> Whether your grief is from losing a baby you held in your heart so much longer than in your body, or from loving a baby that has yet to be conceived, you can rest assured that God promises that you can survive through His strength. I can do everything through him who gives me strength. (Philippians 4:13) The darkest days of your grief are no match for the strength of the God who loves you enough to offer His Son as a sacrifice for you. He is enough to pull you through the deepest sorrow that grief throws at you. Even if your heart is enveloped in mind-numbing grief over another miscarriage or another failed procedure, the devastation you feel today will not last forever. Weeping may last for the night, But a shout of joy comes in the morning! (Psalm 30:5)
> 
> So walk through valley of grief. Learn the lessons laid out before you. Shed the tears you need to. Lean on the Good Shepherd who promises to never leave you or forsake you. Tell Him how it hurts. Eventually youll see that morning is coming and your grief is lessening. You will survive the grief you feel.
> 
> -Beth Forbus


Sar beautiful, how did you come across Beth Forbus? She is brilliant! I googled her after reading your latest message from her and stumbled across, https://dancinguponbarrenland.com. She is so practical & resourceful !!!

Thanks for always taking the time to positively affect all the woman on your thread. This is one of your legacy's you will leave behind, that you help raise awareness and spoke when others couldn't. You speak words into life with repetition of God's word. He will honour you for your diligence in him.

XXX


----------



## xxx_faithful

On the same website of Beth Forbus i found this page which i have read once before but want to share again. You ladies might find it useful to share with your mum or sisters, or those close to you that just dont know what to say to help.

*For Family & Friends*
How to Respond
Recognize infertility exists.
I am sorry that you&#8217;re having to go through so much.
What can I do for you?
Teach me about what you are going through so I can better understand.
Never give up. Keep believing.
It is okay to cry.

What to Say
Non-selfish comments.
Voice interest in medical treatments.
I&#8217;ll be praying for you and your spouse.
I am here for you.
Keep praying and asking God. He hears you.
Give a scripture.
You&#8217;ll be a great mom or dad!
I can&#8217;t wait to meet your baby!
Give a call on Mother&#8217;s Day/Father&#8217;s Day.
In a loving way, remind them of God&#8217;s promises.
Don&#8217;t say anything, just listen and encourage.

What NOT to Say
When are you going to have children?
Just adopt.
Are you sure you want to try for a child?
Shouldn&#8217;t you wait until &#8216;this&#8217; happens or &#8216;that&#8217; happens?
Quit trying so hard.
From a medical specialist, &#8220;You will never have a baby.&#8221;
Give up. Let it go. It will happen.
It is not the end of the world if you don&#8217;t have kids!
Just relax.
You&#8217;re too old to have a child.
Just stop thinking about it so much, then it will happen.
It will happen when you are least expecting it.
Just go get drunk.
There is more to life than just being a &#8220;mom&#8221;.
At least you&#8217;re an aunt. That&#8217;s fun!
Complain about your own children.
Questioning the ability to be a mother.
At least you have a husband.

For Other Family Members
Let up on the questions, &#8220;Do you want children?&#8221; or &#8220;Where are my grandchildren?&#8221;
Do not treat the woman/infertile couple differently.
Do not test them on how they will react to other children in the family.
Keep the issue within the family.
Be their biggest cheerleader.
Get educated on fertility treatments and terminology.
Be sensitive that they may not want to share the highs and lows of the journey.
Ask how they feel, not just ask superficial things.
Encourage faith. Pray with them.
Try not to fix the situation.
At family gatherings: Be aware that the couple may not come around as often.
After the initial issue is shared within the family, don&#8217;t sweep it under the rug. Silence about the matter can be a killer.

https://dancinguponbarrenland.com/infertility-etiquette-what-to-do/family-response/


----------



## xxx_faithful

HisGrace said:


> Hi ladies. If any of you are struggling with pregnancy envy, here's a beautiful article written about it on Christianity Today. I know all too well about this as I struggled with this too. A little over a year ago I wrote about it on my blog here.

Thankyou so much for sharing HisGrace !!!!! I had to laugh at this comment from the link, this is so true. Some woman's warped sense of problems.

"Infertility," she writes, "unleashes in you terrible jealousy of other women, women who conceive easily, without thought, without drugs, without dozens of days lost to medical intervention. Women whose biggest problems are swollen feet."

Thankyou for reminding us this...

"Christian women are not immune to this. Sarah and Hagar, Rachel and Leah, Hannah and Peninnah, all experienced broken community as a result of baby envy. Modern women, too, find that our insistent cry of "where's mine?" can keep us from delighting in God's goodness to our Christian sisters."


----------



## Godsjewel

xxx_faithful said:


> Sar beautiful, how did you come across Beth Forbus? She is brilliant! I googled her after reading your latest message from her and stumbled across, https://dancinguponbarrenland.com. She is so practical & resourceful !!!
> 
> Thanks for always taking the time to positively affect all the woman on your thread. This is one of your legacy's you will leave behind, that you help raise awareness and spoke when others couldn't. You speak words into life with repetition of God's word. He will honour you for your diligence in him.
> 
> XXX

I was like many women, online searching for answers to infertility and I believe I googled "Christians dealing with infertility" and stumbled upon her site. Her ministry has been such an encouragement to me and I just knew it would be for others as well.


----------



## Godsjewel

But Naaman went away angry and said, "I thought that he would surely come out to me and stand and call on the name of the LORD his God, wave his hand over the spot and cure me of my leprosy. 12 Are not Abana and Pharpar, the rivers of Damascus, better than any of the waters of Israel? Couldn't I wash in them and be cleansed?" So he turned and went off in a rage.

2 Kings 5:11-12

War hero. Highly respected. Valiant soldier. Disgusting leper.

Naaman was all of these. Life certainly did not turn out the way he had expected. He had fought battles for the king and had won. Townspeople taught their children to be like Naaman--strong and brave. Until the day his skin began peeling off like scales. The laurels denoting the victories of battle would hide the sores only so long before it became painfully apparent that Naaman was a leper. Unclean. Defeated. Diseased.

But there was hope! A prophet of God was found who could call on the Almighty for help. Naaman gathered his chariots and finest horses and in a display worthy of the national hero he was, he made a grand display for Elisha. Surely the prophet would be impressed. It was doubtful that any other leper had ever gone to such lengths to grab his attention. Even the Lord would have to smile. 

Imagine Naamans surprise when Elisha didnt even crack the door of his home, sending instead a common servant with a simple message: Go wash in the Jordan River. Youll be cleansed.

Naamans rage was as impressive as his military record. This prophet wouldnt even come outside? Scripture records his fury. Naaman went away angry and said, I thought that he would surely come out to me and stand and call on the name of the LORD his God, wave his hand over the spot and cure me of my leprosy....So he turned and went off in a rage. Elishas answer wasnt what Naaman was expecting. He almost missed his miracle.

Thanks to the level head and bravery of a few good servants, Naaman was reminded that if he had been asked to do something huge, he would have followed Elishas directions. Naaman released his pride, did as the prophet told him to do, and he was cured of his horrible disease. 

Naaman almost missed his miracle because God, through the prophet Elisha, did not work the way he expected Him to. Naaman expected a huge display of emotion, yelling and arm waving. Instead, he was told to bathe in filthy water. When Gods plan didnt line up with how Naaman had imagined it, he got mad and stormed off. He was ready to give up on Gods plan because it didnt make sense. Can you imagine how thankful he was for those friends who convinced him to trust God one more time?

Has Gods plan for your life ever seemed out of line with the dreams you envisioned? How many times have you repeated Naamans words But I thought Infertility is never part of the life story we pen for ourselves, but it certainly is part of Gods master plan for so many. When God doesnt work the way you expect Him to, how do you respond? Are you ready to walk off, give up on Him and miss your miracle? Do you trust Him to do something unexpected and dunk down in filthy waters just because He said to?

Dont give up on Gods plan for your family. Even if right now His plan seems as murky as the muddy waters of the Jordan River, find some way to trust Him again. Maybe His plan will unfold a little differently than you thought it would, but when it comes to pass, youll be so grateful for His divine workings in your life. 

Trust God even when His plans dont make sense. And dont miss your miracle.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## HisGrace

Hi ladies. I just wanted to drop an encouraging word with you. I didn't share this with most of you, but when my son was born he had some serious complications and the doctors didn't think he would survive and if he did survive they feared it would be with some serious brain damage. God healed him and today he is alive and meeting his milestones. 

Today I saw the pediatrician that was with him in the hospital and she was so shocked to see him and "how normal he looks". I just wanted to remind you all that no matter what the doctor's say, God has the final say. If doctors have told you that you won't conceive without significant medical help, don't believe them. Believe what the Word of God says. The Bible says we are like fruitful vines. I refused to speak out loud the doctor's prognosis for my son because I did not want to give those words life. I chose to believe God could heal him, and I encourage you to do the same.


----------



## xxx_faithful

HisGrace said:


> Hi ladies. I just wanted to drop an encouraging word with you. I didn't share this with most of you, but when my son was born he had some serious complications and the doctors didn't think he would survive and if he did survive they feared it would be with some serious brain damage. God healed him and today he is alive and meeting his milestones.
> 
> Today I saw the pediatrician that was with him in the hospital and she was so shocked to see him and "how normal he looks". I just wanted to remind you all that no matter what the doctor's say, God has the final say. If doctors have told you that you won't conceive without significant medical help, don't believe them. Believe what the Word of God says. The Bible says we are like fruitful vines. I refused to speak out loud the doctor's prognosis for my son because I did not want to give those words life. I chose to believe God could heal him, and I encourage you to do the same.


"I refused to speak out loud the doctor's prognosis for my son because I did not want to give those words life".


WOW - Amazing. Brilliant. Wonderful. 

Thankyou for sharing !!! Amen your son is healed in Jesus name xxx


----------



## Godsjewel

Who will separate us from the love of Christ? Will tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or peril, or sword?

For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons,neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord.
Romans 8:35, 37

Are you feeling alone in your infertility today? Does it seem that no one could possibly comprehend the depth of the sorrow you carry? Family loves you, but theyve never been there--they dont quite get it. Somehow, that sister or friend bouncing her crying baby on her knee as she implores you to just relax just doesnt quite convey the message that she is in the fight with you. You feel that chasm between you and the fertile world growing a little wider every day. 

Friend, be encouraged today that nothing--not even infertility--can separate you from the love of Christ. No experience, no hurt, no sin, no problem is enough to cause Him to look at you as a lost cause and walk away. He refuses to leave you. He wanted you to know this so adamantly, that we find this reassurance all through Scripture--Old Testament and New! 

Reread Romans 8:35. Cant you just hear Paul saying these words? Who can separate you from the love of Christ? Nothing can separate you! Not life! Not death! Nothing now! Nothing in your future! Nothing can separate you from His love! What an amazing promise! Imagine if the Scriptures listed above were penned from an infertile womans hand. Perhaps they would read like this:

Will infertility separate me from the love of Christ? Will endometriosis or low sperm counts, or the distress I feel when I start another period? Will the hurtful misunderstandings from family and friends? Will baby hunger be enough to separate me from His love? Will the lack I feel when my body doesnt do what it was designed to do cause Him to give up on me? If my future is uncertain, or if I face more and more medical treatments in my quest to conceive, is that enough to separate me from the love of my Savior?

No! I am convinced that neither miscarriage or even pregnancy, neither angels or demons, neither the daily struggle I face with infertility now or the uncertainty of my future, neither the highs of a good doctors report or the lows of another negative pregnancy test, not even seeing another pregnant woman will be able to separate me from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord!

Infertility can do a lot of things in your life. It can drain your bank account. It can put a strain on your relationships. It can cause you and your husband to grow closer together than you ever could have dreamed, or it can cause great strife in your home. But it cannot--it will not--separate you from the love that God has for you. Even infertility with all the upheaval it has caused you is not powerful enough to do that. God loves you and promises to never, ever leave you. 

You are truly not alone in your battle. Be convinced today that nothing--not even infertility--can separate you from the love of Christ.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Sophie_

Hey ladies! I still have NO sign of AF! She is due today..I usually have sore boobs and some cramping before she shows but not this month! And I had another super dark positive opk this morning! I really think this is our month!! I took a hpt last night and it was negative...I knew I should have saved it and took it this morning but my dh wouldn't let me wait!! Waiting to get another one today when hubby gets paid...testing w fmu tomorrow!! Praying for our bfp !! :)


----------



## xxx_faithful

Sophie_ said:


> Hey ladies! I still have NO sign of AF! She is due today..I usually have sore boobs and some cramping before she shows but not this month! And I had another super dark positive opk this morning! I really think this is our month!! I took a hpt last night and it was negative...I knew I should have saved it and took it this morning but my dh wouldn't let me wait!! Waiting to get another one today when hubby gets paid...testing w fmu tomorrow!! Praying for our bfp !! :)

Yay let us know how you go !!! :thumbup: 

I tested 3x negatives before getting my BFP 2 weeks later, perhaps yours might show in a few more days


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi ladies,

I'm on clomid, currently on day 16 (supposedly i meant to have ovulated on day 12-16)

I have been experiencing light ovulation pain for the past 3 days(day 14,15,16), does this mean i have ovulated or going to ovulate soon? Has anyone experienced the same in their cycle?

With all my previous cycles on clomid i've never experienced ovulation pain before? though in saying that my first AF since i've stopped breastfeeding was the most decent AF ive had in years.. Goes to show your body may respond better once it's had a baby and knows what to do. 

Thanks in advance x


----------



## No Doubt

Hopefully this is it for you Sophie! Keep us posted.

Faithful the long I was on clomid the worse my af pain. I was overstimming on it and fouoent take it anymore. But now that I've had Virtue I do feel O pain every month. Its mild and tolerable now. Its normal, there is a word for it. The word is German I believe and starts with an M. It stands for middle pain. Some women just get this. Its from the follicle rupturing to release the egg. Sometimes there is a hit of fluid and blood that is releases with it, again totally normal. As long as the pain isn't unbearable or severe I think you're ok.


----------



## uwa_amanda

No Doubt said:


> Hopefully this is it for you Sophie! Keep us posted.
> 
> Faithful the long I was on clomid the worse my af pain. I was overstimming on it and fouoent take it anymore. But now that I've had Virtue I do feel O pain every month. Its mild and tolerable now. Its normal, there is a word for it. The word is German I believe and starts with an M. It stands for middle pain. Some women just get this. Its from the follicle rupturing to release the egg. Sometimes there is a hit of fluid and blood that is releases with it, again totally normal. As long as the pain isn't unbearable or severe I think you're ok.

Mittelschmerz is the word you are thinking of. I had to google it to get the spelling correct.


----------



## VGibs

I pray everyone gets their respective news!!! I am a very lucky woman and conceive very easily so it is hard for me to understand the terms people use sometimes. Clomid is the medication that helps you ovulate right? Me and DH are actually considering being surrogate partners for couples who can not conceive because I am able to conceive very easily.


----------



## Jett55

Yes that sounds like O pain faithful I get it sometimes too. Fxxed for you Sophie. Hope all is well with everyone. I'm currently waiting for af to leave and dh and I are both taking fertility blend. Going to see how it works for us they say it can take 3 months before any significant change figured it was worth a try since we've only been trying for 10 months.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Ladies,

Been reading a book called, 'Cold Tangerines' by Shauna Niequist. I found her book and it's short stories very relevant to my life right now. The book goes into say life is full of seasons and moments and to be awake to the beauty that is in daily life. There was a chapter on fasting which made my heart intrigued as I've felt recently convicted to fast in order to prepare a way for areas in my prayer life to be unraveled and unlocked. I wanted to do something drastic for me, and so moving away to the other side of the world while at the same time removing social networking and tv from my life as a way to say to God... "I need you more then ever, show me your ways and awaken my prayers."

*"I didn't grow up with a Lenten tradition, but in the last few years, I've started to celebrate it. One part of Lent is the decision to give up something, a practice or a way of living, in an effort to create space, to clean out a path for Gods work in your life."

"What I believed at the outset that I needed from Lent was space and silence, to create a space for Gods voice and presence in my life. And wouldn't you know it, just like he does, God bloomed into my quiet house and into my broken heart and into those forty-odd days like yeast in bread, leavening and changing everything. If I had known that my life would be sliced open so deeply, I would never have chosen the quiet that I committed to. But that's the magic of Lent, I think, that you sign yourself up for something, hoping maybe that God will slide something new into your life with him, and when he does, it's never what you thought, and never what would have been easy, and always just the right thing. What a gift, what graciousness, that silent season."

- Cold Tangerines by Shauna Niequist*


I've always known about fasting from when i was little being in other friends houses having signs on their fridges or on their computers reminding them with verses their promise to God to fast for a period of time. It can be anything that will humble you to draw closer to God, if it doesn't then you aren't taking away enough distraction from your life. I don't know how long i will go without speaking to my friends or not watching tv, reading magazines, or food fasting or whatever else i feel convicted to give up for him&#8230; but i do know that i don't want to put a time limit on God to move in my life. And i don't think God wants that either.

"Fasting*is the most powerful*spiritual*discipline of all the Christian disciplines. Throughfasting*and prayer, the Holy Spirit can transform your life."


https://www.cru.org/training-and-growth/devotional-life/personal-guide-to-fasting/index.htm

https://www.holyspiritinteractive.net/features/lent/dev_fasting.asp

https://www.cbn.com/spirituallife/prayerandcounseling/intercession/hickey_prayerfasting06a.aspx

https://www.freedomyou.com/spiritual_fasting_freedomyou.aspx


----------



## steph_466

Vgibs, thats pretty big of you to consider that. I think your an amazing person for this.


----------



## xxx_faithful

VGibs said:


> I pray everyone gets their respective news!!! I am a very lucky woman and conceive very easily so it is hard for me to understand the terms people use sometimes. Clomid is the medication that helps you ovulate right? Me and DH are actually considering being surrogate partners for couples who can not conceive because I am able to conceive very easily.


Hi VGibs,

Oh thats great you can conceive easily, how many children do you have? and how long did it take to conceive each child? 

That is a blessing to be considering being surrogate partners. Let us know how you go with your decision. Yes clomid is medication that assists ovulation, which for some woman is the trick in getting them pregnant. 

xxx


----------



## xxx_faithful

Reading _The Message_ tonight and came across this scripture. 

*Are you going to continue this craziness? For only crazy people would think they could complete by their own efforts what was begun by God. If you weren't smart enough or strong enough to begin it, how do you suppose you could perfect it?

- Galatians 3:3
*
Have a good night girls xxx


----------



## Godsjewel

Think of the most impossible situation in your life. Does infertility rank at the top of your list? Imagine if you were to write it down, start to finish. Pen every detail of your infertility that has caused you anguish. Disease? Finances? Relationships? What is the mountain that looms so high above you standing between you and your dream? When you have finished writing down the impossibilities you face, I want you to write down two more words:

BUT GOD...

When God intervenes in your story, everything changes. Infertility may seem like an impossible end to the story of your family. Some days may be better than others, but if today is a particularly hard day, you may feel as if youll never hold a child of your own. You may have resigned yourself to the belief that you will never be more than a sad, unfulfilled family of two because of the forever unmet desire of a child. But God... When God moves in your life things are never the same again!

Think of Noah. If you think the world is a wicked place to live now, we have nothing on the world Noah inhabited. Genesis 6:5-6 says Then the LORD saw that the wickedness of man was great on the earth, and that every intent of the thoughts of his heart was only evil continually. The LORD was sorry that He had made man on the earth, and He was grieved in His heart. God was going to destroy the world and everything in it because of the continual evil in the hearts of man. Every animal--destroyed. Every man, woman and child--destroyed. The entirety of all creation--destroyed. The sinless Creator grieving over the corrupted sinfulness of His created, living without a Savior. All headed for destruction. But God...

Enter Noah. The first thing we read about Noah other than the record of his birth may very well be the most significant thing about him: But Noah found favor in the eyes of the LORD. God searched and found a man who would trust him in scary, difficult times. A man who would believe in Him when no one else would. A man who would take a chance on taking an unseen God at His word. A man who would risk his future and his family on a God who was asking him to take a huge leap of faith. But Noah...But God.

God asked big things of Noah, just as He asks big things of you. He asked Noah to build an ark for the floods that were coming. He asks you to build your faith for the times when tears flood your eyes and you dont understand His plan. He asked Noah to trust Him when no one stood with him. He asks you to trust Him when you still dont have a baby to hold. God promised Noah He would bless Him and keep His promises to him and his family. God promises you the same.

Genesis 8:1 says But God remembered Noah... Every single person on earth perished except for Noah and his family. Every single animal on earth died except for those gathered on the ark. God set a rainbow in the clouds to remind Noah that He kept the promises he made to Noah and did exactly what He said He would do. Every time you ever see a rainbow grace the heavens, you are reminded of the same. God keeps His promises! Destruction was coming. Noah and his family would surely have died along with the rest of the human race and humanity would have been wiped off the face of the earth, but God intervened and Noah and his family were spared. Everything changed because God stepped in. 

Go back to the story of your infertility. Did you write But God... at the end of your list of impossibilities? Perhaps youve already seen some of the ways God has begun to intervene. Hes already working and moving in the story of your life!

Tomorrow well look at another perfect example of how a life was irrevocably changed by the same two little words:



But God...

-Beth Forbus


----------



## xxx_faithful

I was reading my concordance section of my bible this morning and fell upon the section _Direction_ I then began to read the following few passages and God brought me back to the original scripture verse i stumbled across. I began to meditate on this scripture, believing this is where he wants our hearts to be.

*Clean the slate, so we can start the day fresh! Keep me from stupid sins, from thinking I can take over your work. 

- Psalm 19:13*


----------



## steph_466

I really like that faithful


----------



## xxx_faithful

steph_466 said:


> I really like that faithful

*** READING THE BIBLE ***

I know! isn't that scripture great? Im been a christian all my life, and have read the bible through and through. You'd think i'd know exactly where to read and where to turn to, but honestly, it's not like that at all. I find i dont always know where to turn for wisdom and guidance, but i do know when we show up for God, God shows up for us. He doesn't miss his own appearance. He is always there in the presence when we open his word. He is eagerly awaiting to share with us. Life. Love. His Grace.

And so he always guides or reveals something to me. He never fails at it. 

But first i must open it.

XXX


----------



## HisGrace

Faithful, I've been reading your posts but not taking them to heart like I should. Then I read this devotional. I would have just glazed over it had it not been for your posts softening my heart. Thank you so much for posting. Here's the devotional I read in case it can bless anyone else the way it blessed me.

Joyce Meyer: Promises for Your Everyday Life - a Daily Devotional



> Relying on God
> 
> I believe every time we feel frustration, it means we've really stopped relying on God. That might sound like a bold statement to you, but think about it: God's given you and me His Holy Spirit and His grace to help us walk through anything that comes our way. Frustration hits when we stop depending on Him and try to make something happen our own way.
> 
> Understanding this really helped me. Every time I became frustrated, I reminded myself that what I was really doing was trying to take the place of the Holy Spirit. I was trying to be Holy Spirit Junior!
> 
> Do you struggle with an independent spirit? When you refuse to depend on God, in essence, you're saying, "Okay, God, I appreciate that You're around, but watch me do this." Depending on God for everything may be difficult, but it's the key to the victory we need every single day of our lives.
> 
> When God saved us, He didn't help us and then say, "Ok, that's it. You're on your own now!" He's eternally saved us, which means if we depend on Him, He will guide us and help us.
> 
> Galations 5:16 urges us to "walk and live [habitually] in the [Holy] Spirit...then you will certainly not gratify the cravings and desires of the flesh".... Notice that it doesn't say "conquer the flesh independently...then you will certainly not gratify the desires of the flesh." No, it says to live in the Holy Spirit.
> 
> Choose to stop living independently, and rely on the Holy Spirit. I promise you won't regret it!
> 
> Prayer Starter: God, You are all I need. Help me not to trust in myself, but to put my trust in You and to rely only on You.


----------



## blue33

Hi ladies! I have my first appointment with our fs Thursday to discuss ivf. I've been writing down questions to ask him as they come to me. Does anyone have any suggestions on questions I should definitely ask?

Thank you!!


----------



## No Doubt

Ladies I really appreciate your posts. Me and my hubbs are struggling right now and I admit that I've pretty much shut down and have no interest in trying to work on things. I think I'm upset and hurt mostly and that's where me being so withdrawn is coming from. Usually I get over it and move on but for whatever reason this isn't lifting off of me like it usually would. I think that's because I'm stressed and exhausted, just tapped out right now. But I feel like all of your posts have been directed towards to me in that I really need to soften my heart and let God be God and take my hands off things. I could say it's hard, but I know that would just be me being stubborn and emotional. So thank you ladies for allowing God to use you and speak to me through you.


----------



## Godsjewel

blue33 said:


> Hi ladies! I have my first appointment with our fs Thursday to discuss ivf. I've been writing down questions to ask him as they come to me. Does anyone have any suggestions on questions I should definitely ask?
> 
> Thank you!!

I've been through IVF and your are more than welcome to private message me with any questions or concerns you may have about the process.

Here are some questions you may want to ask.

1. What are the possible explanations for our failure so far? 
2. What are the success rates for injectables with IUI vs. IVF?
3. What are the costs for each procedure?
4. Would it help to do an injectable cycle before IVF to see how my body reacts to the injectables?
5. When is the lab closed for the holidays and/or cleaning?
6. Are there specific cycle start days, or can I start whenever?
7. How many embryos do you suggest putting back (assuming we have plenty to choose from)?
8. What are the storage costs if we have embryos left?
9. Is my weight an issue?
10. What are the chances of multiples if we do IVF?
11. Do you recommmend ICSI? PGD? What are the costs and risks associated with these procedures? 
12. Do you usually do Day 3 or Day 5 transfers? What are the risks/benefits of each?
13. What would a typical IVF cycle look like on the calendar? 
14. What are the risks/side effects of the medications you would put me on for r IVF? What are the long-term consequences of these meds?
15. Would GIFT or ZIFT be an option for us? What does this cost? What are the success rates? What are the pros/cons of doing these vs. IVF?
16. If an IVF cycle gets cancelled due to OHSS or not enough follies, what does that cost? How soon could I try again?


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> Ladies I really appreciate your posts. Me and my hubbs are struggling right now and I admit that I've pretty much shut down and have no interest in trying to work on things. I think I'm upset and hurt mostly and that's where me being so withdrawn is coming from. Usually I get over it and move on but for whatever reason this isn't lifting off of me like it usually would. I think that's because I'm stressed and exhausted, just tapped out right now. But I feel like all of your posts have been directed towards to me in that I really need to soften my heart and let God be God and take my hands off things. I could say it's hard, but I know that would just be me being stubborn and emotional. So thank you ladies for allowing God to use you and speak to me through you.

Hi sweetie :hugs:

I'm sorry things haven't been going well at home. I'm sure have a little one at home is a big adjustment and can put the marriage on a back burner, but we have to make sure to not let the enemy get in our marriages and put up a divide. Our marriages represent Christ and the church and he wants nothing more than for us to love and be at peace with our husbands.

Here is a marriage prayer from Kenneth Copeland...

Father, it is written in Your Word that we are to esteem our marriage as precious, worthy of great price and especially dear. We agree with Your Word and act accordingly.

By a conscious act of our will, we put away strife by becoming swift to hear, slow to speak and slow to anger. We confess and believe that we neither offend nor take offense with one another.

Your Word says You have knit us together in purpose and in power, therefore we commit ourselves and our marriage to be the mighty instrument upon earth that You designed us to be. Our desire is to be an example of Your love to our family and friends.

So Father, right now, we make a quality decision to live in harmony. We agree not to give ourselves over to selfish desire that will cause division and distrust. We declare that we honor and value our marriage by keeping our marriage bed undefiled. We declare that our marriage grows stronger every day and is an encouragement to those around us. We will conduct ourselves honorably and becomingly&#8212;being kind, tenderhearted, compassionate, understanding and loving toward one another. We are always ready to believe the best, and we freely forgive one another.

Father, we declare and therefore it is established that we live in a peaceable habitation and quiet resting place. Thank you, Father, for making us heirs together of the grace of life! We begin this commitment before Your throne in the Name of Jesus and by the authority of Your Word. Amen.


----------



## Godsjewel

Yesterday we looked at the life of Noah and how the history of mankind was changed because God intervened in his life. Today we will look at how another life was changed because God refused to leave His child alone. The focus of our attention today is the golden boy of the Old Testament, Joseph.

Joseph was the favorite son of Jacob, great-grandson of Abraham. (He came from a long line of infertile couples. Don&#8217;t you just love that God uses the child of barren wombs to do marvelous things?) Jacob loved Joseph more than his other sons and made no effort to hide his favoritism. You can imagine the sibling rivalry this birthed, and with 12 sons in the family there must have been plenty of ill will to go around. Although Joseph had done no wrong to his brothers, his siblings took revenge of their father&#8217;s love and sold Joseph into slavery and into a very hard life. 

From the love and pampering of an over protective father to the muddy pits and prison cells of Egyptian slaves, Joseph&#8217;s life took some unexpected turns. But God...

Even when Joseph faced what must have seemed like impossible situations in his life, God was with him. When infertility seems impossible to you, remember that God is with you. Never forget that He is always working and moving on your behalf and He never leaves you alone to fight this battle. Even when Joseph was sold to the Midianites as their slave, God&#8217;s hand was present. You see, the Midianites who bought Joseph eventually sold him to Potiphar, an Egyptian officer of Pharaoh, who liked Joseph and placed him in a position of honor and authority. Scripture tells us the LORD was with Joseph, so he became a successful man. (Genesis 39:2) God was guiding his footsteps, bringing people into his life and ordering his way so that he could find his place in the Pharaoh&#8217;s palace and be successful. 

Believe that God is with you. Just as He led and guided Joseph through slavery, He can lead and guide you through the hardships of infertility. You may feel that you&#8217;ve been thrown into a prison of despair with your most recent failed procedure or that you&#8217;ve been taken prisoner to sadness by a miscarriage. God is still with you and still orchestrating the events of your life to lead you to success. Even when Joseph was wrongly accused and went to prison, God didn&#8217;t abandon him. Genesis 39:21 says But the LORD was with Joseph and extended kindess to him, and gave him favor in the sight of the chief jailer. Joseph was placed in a position of authority even while in prison. God will not abandon you in this season of your life. Don&#8217;t let Satan convince you that trials in your life are proof that God has left you alone. Never! God didn&#8217;t abandon Joseph in the pit. God didn&#8217;t abandon Joseph in the prison. God hasn&#8217;t abandoned you in your infertility!

Travel with me to the end of Joseph&#8217;s story. He started as a 17 year old boy in a field with 11 jealous brothers. He&#8217;s gone through pits and prisons, and now he stands as second in command of Egypt with those same brothers trembling in fear in front of him. They&#8217;ve been caught. They know that he knows what they&#8217;ve done. They thought their dirty deeds from years gone by were as dead and buried as he was, but now they find that God had favored him and raised him to a position of power and all they can do is grovel at his feet begging for mercy. What does Joseph say?

&#8220;As for you, you meant evil against me, but God meant it for good...&#8221;

Infertility feels like something horrible in your life. You want a baby more than you want your next breath. It feels like evil against you, but God can turn it for good. He&#8217;ll move through infertility&#8217;s impossibilities in your life like He did in the impossibilities in Noah&#8217;s life. He&#8217;ll ask for your trust and He&#8217;ll keep His promises. He&#8217;ll stay with you in the pits and prisons just like He did for Joseph. He&#8217;ll show you favor and orchestrate events to bring you success just like He did for Joseph. Life is full of impossibilities, but God! Infertility seems impossible to tolerate but God! Satan may try to convince you that your marriage won&#8217;t survive or that you&#8217;ll never get through this, but God is with you and has a plan!

But God...!

But God...!

But God...!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## blue33

Godsjewel, thank you so much! A majority of those were not on my list, but I have written them down now. Unfortunately we have to do ivf because the only tube I have is blocked. I'm sure I will have more questions along the way, so I probably will be messaging you. Thank you again!


----------



## Godsjewel

blue33 said:


> Godsjewel, thank you so much! A majority of those were not on my list, but I have written them down now. Unfortunately we have to do ivf because the only tube I have is blocked. I'm sure I will have more questions along the way, so I probably will be messaging you. Thank you again!

You are more than welcome my dear, I love being able to help in any way I can :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

1 Be gracious to me, O God, for man has trampled upon me;

Fighting all day long he oppresses me. 

2 My foes have trampled upon me all day long,

For they are many who fight proudly against me. 

3 When I am afraid,

I will put my trust in You. 

4 In God, whose word I praise,

In God I have put my trust;

I shall not be afraid 

What can mere man do to me? 

5 All day long they distort my words;

All their thoughts are against me for evil. 

6 They attack, they lurk,

They watch my steps,

As they have waited to take my life. 

7 Because of wickedness, cast them forth,

In anger put down the peoples, O God! 

8 You have taken account of my wanderings;

Put my tears in Your bottle 

Are they not in Your book? 

9 Then my enemies will turn back in the day when I call;

This I know, that God is for me. 

10 In God, whose word I praise,

In the LORD, whose word I praise, 

11 In God I have put my trust, I shall not be afraid.

What can man do to me? 

12 Your vows are binding upon me, O God;

I will render thank offerings to You. 

13 For You have delivered my soul from death,

Indeed my feet from stumbling,

So that I may walk before God

In the light of the living.

Psalm 56

What about infertility frightens you the most? Is it the fear that you may never conceive, or that if you do you may miscarry? Perhaps you are afraid that your marriage cant take the strain that infertility causes. Maybe the terror that keeps you awake at night is the fear of those awful needles you must use to inject your meds each day--or the fact that your husband has to inject them!

Whatever aspect of infertility causes you to fear, you have a place to turn. Psalm 56 is a handbook of reminders of where to turn when fear grips your heart. When I am afraid, I will put my trust in You. No matter the fear you feel, you can trust God to be with you and work things for your good. 

Youre familiar with the routine. You lie in bed at night after a hectic day of work and doctors appointments and for the first time all day your world has finally fallen silent. The worries and the pressure of infertility begin to creep into your mind, and fear begins to settle in its usual place in your heart. Tears start to sting your eyes as you lie in the dark and all those worries and fears start to parade through your mind. What if I never get pregnant? What if I lose a baby? What if he doesnt want to try anymore? What if we cant ever agree on adoption? God, where are You?

Do yourself a favor. Memorize Psalm 56--every single verse. In those moments when fear grips your heart and you dont know how youre going to make it through one more day of fighting infertility, youll have the powerful Word of God deep within you whether you have your Bible with you or not. You can remind yourself that when you are afraid, you can trust in God. Rather than ruminating on test results that were not as good as you had hoped, you can fill your mind with encouragement that God knows your frustrations and tears, and has taken account of every one: You have... Put my tears in Your bottle. Are they not in Your book? 

Finally, take verse 9 and personalize it. Make it your own. Then my enemies...Who are your enemies? Infertility? Endometriosis? Polycystic ovarian syndrome? Unexplained infertility? Recurrent Miscarriage? Replace the word enemy with the name of the enemy you face, and memorize that verse:

Then my enemies--endometriosis and polycystic ovarian syndrome will turn back in the day when I call; This I know, that God is for me!

What do we truly have to fear? Infertility is no match for the God who created us, and this we know, that God is for us! When you are afraid, trust in God who is for you!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## uwa_amanda

Good morning ladies,

I am in need of prayers this morning. I just found out this morning that due to the government shutdown, we may not get DH's disability money at the end if the month. We are reliant on that money to keep a roof over our heads and food on the table. I don't make enough money by myself to keep the bills up to date. I know that God already has this worked out but please pray that I have the strength to not let this get to me. It's not fun finding out that but in actuality, I should have seen it coming. I have been doing too good lately for stuff like this to come up and knock me off my butt. :cry: Hopefully, everything will work out with government negotiations so everything can get back to up and running again! Being in limbo is no fun!

Thanks! Stay blessed!


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I am in need of prayers this morning. I just found out this morning that due to the government shutdown, we may not get DH's disability money at the end if the month. We are reliant on that money to keep a roof over our heads and food on the table. I don't make enough money by myself to keep the bills up to date. I know that God already has this worked out but please pray that I have the strength to not let this get to me. It's not fun finding out that but in actuality, I should have seen it coming. I have been doing too good lately for stuff like this to come up and knock me off my butt. :cry: Hopefully, everything will work out with government negotiations so everything can get back to up and running again! Being in limbo is no fun!
> 
> Thanks! Stay blessed!

I'm sorry sweetie :hugs:

Here is something I found that may be helpful. I've recently learned that we need to constantly speak God's word over our situation. I have been doing this lately and it's totally helped with my faith in believing all things are going to be ok.

Speaking the Word Over Your Finances
Speaking the Word of God over your finances helps you in several ways. For one thing, it renews your mind to God's Word. This is where we will have some of the biggest battles in our Christian life, because
that's where much of the doubt, fear, and unbelief enter in, as read in 2 Corinthians 10:4, 5:4 (For the weapons of our warfare are not carnal, but mighty through God to the pulling down of strong holds;)
5 Casting down imaginations, and every high thing that exalteth itself against the knowledge of God, and bringing into captivity every thought to the obedience of Christ; Over the last several days, at the end of our daily devotions, I've been sharing with you 3 John 2. 

For at least five years, I've read it almost every day on our Word of Faith Radio Broadcast. And based on my experience of teaching, that's usually a sign, or an indication that God is preparing us for something.
It is either that, or He's just encouraging us in a situation. For instance, you are either in a financial trial, or one's coming. Instead of resisting what the Spirit of God is saying to the church, we need to yield and flow with Him. So, whether we're in a financial dilemma or trial presently, or whether the Lord is preparing us for the future, either way--all of us, as believers, need to stay built up spiritually in both areas of our lives: financially, and health-wise. 

One way that we're able to accomplish this is by constantly meditating on the Word of God and speaking it out of our mouths. We need to speak scriptures such as:
Joshua 1:8
This book of the law shall not depart out of thy mouth; but thou shalt meditate therein day and night, that thou mayest observe to do according to all that is written therein: for then thou shalt make thy way prosperous, and then thou shalt have good success.
Psalms 35:27
Let them shout for joy, and be glad, that favour my righteous cause: yea, let them say continually, Let the LORD be magnified, which hath pleasure in the prosperity of his servant.
Hebrews 13:15
By him therefore let us offer the sacrifice of praise to God continually, that is, the fruit of our lips giving thanks to his name.
And, what Jesus said in John 15:7:
If ye abide in me, and my words abide in you, ye shall ask what ye will, and it shall be done unto you. As many times as possible during the day, when thoughts come to you about your finances or your health, just say out loud to yourself, "God wishes above all things that I prosper and be in health, even as my soul prospers." This will help build up your spirit man, help you to become fully persuaded that prosperity and health are God's will for you, and it will help you resist negative thoughts from the enemy.
We've got to persuade ourselves, as believers, that the promises of God are God's will for us.

When I got saved, I believed God wanted His people to be prosperous and in good health, and I share those verses of scripture with many believers. But I had a very difficult time believing it was God's will for me. In the long run, that difficulty that I had in the beginning, later became a blessing to help me realize that when I'm doubting God and His Word, I'm behind in faith and in unbelief. It's then that I need to get myself busy with my confession of faith and get myself built back up.
Just as in the natural, it's no fun on your flesh to try to lose weight when you gain it. Well, your carnal nature doesn't enjoy quoting the promises of God all day long in order for you to get yourself built back up to where you're not sinking in doubt and unbelief. I want to share some scriptures with you today. I would like for you to mark them in your Bible and write
them out on an index card. Carry them with you and, every time you get the opportunity, read them to yourself.

Mark 11:23 For verily I say unto you, That whosoever shall say unto this mountain, Be thou removed, and be thou cast into the sea; and shall not doubt in his heart, but shall believe that those things which he saith shall come to pass; he shall have whatsoever he saith.

2 Corinthians 8:9 For ye know the grace of our Lord Jesus Christ, that, though he was rich, yet for your sakes he became poor, that ye through his poverty might be rich.

John 10:10 The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it
more abundantly.

Galatians 3:13, 14, & 29 13 Christ hath redeemed us from the curse of the law, being made a curse for us: for it is written, Cursed is every one that hangeth on a tree:14 That the blessing of Abraham might come on the
Gentiles through Jesus Christ; that we might receive the promise of the Spirit through faith. 29 And if ye be Christs, then are ye Abrahams seed, and heirs according to the promise.

Malachi 3:10-12 10 Bring ye all the tithes into the storehouse, that there may be meat in mine house, and prove me now herewith, saith the LORD of hosts, if I will not open you the windows of heaven, and pour you out a blessing, that there shall not be room enough to receive it 11
And I will rebuke the devourer for your sakes, and he shall not destroy the fruits of your ground; neither shall your vine cast her fruit before the time in the field, saith the LORD of hosts. 12 And all nations shall call you blessed: for ye shall be a delightsome land, saith the LORD of hosts.

Matthew 6:33 But seek ye first the kingdom of God, and his righteousness; and all these things shall be added unto you.

3 John 2 BELOVED, I WISH ABOVE ALL THINGS THAT THOU MAYEST PROSPER AND BE IN HEALTH, EVEN AS THY SOUL PROSPERETH.

Stay faithful with it and don't let a day go by that you go to bed without reading these scriptures to yourself. These verses will build you up spiritually, and they will help you believe God for financial increase in your life.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi ladies I know I don't post here often but I do read and keep up with everybody. You guys are some of the best prayer warriors I know so I'm asking for your prayers. Some of you may remember that my younger sister and I got pregnant at the same time last year, and then she she lost the baby. She ended up having 2 D&C's because the messed up the first one. Well she told me about a month ago that she was 2 months late but that there was NO WAY she could be pregnant. Then on Sunday we were at our SIL's and after going to the bathroom went running out of the house crying. All of us wee really confused and had no idea what was wrong. I got a call from my mom yesterday saying they were at the doctors and that she had another miscarriage. They were waiting to tell everybody until they were in the 2nd tri (which sadly was only about a week away). Please pray that her D&C this morning goes smoothly and that they don't screw up this time. Also pray that God gives her peace. Last time she was so heartbroken that she almost never wanted kids.
Thank you so much for your prayers they really mean alot to my family.


----------



## ProfWife

Oh no!! I am so sorry. I'll be praying for you all.


----------



## Godsjewel

Mattsgirl said:


> Hi ladies I know I don't post here often but I do read and keep up with everybody. You guys are some of the best prayer warriors I know so I'm asking for your prayers. Some of you may remember that my younger sister and I got pregnant at the same time last year, and then she she lost the baby. She ended up having 2 D&C's because the messed up the first one. Well she told me about a month ago that she was 2 months late but that there was NO WAY she could be pregnant. Then on Sunday we were at our SIL's and after going to the bathroom went running out of the house crying. All of us wee really confused and had no idea what was wrong. I got a call from my mom yesterday saying they were at the doctors and that she had another miscarriage. They were waiting to tell everybody until they were in the 2nd tri (which sadly was only about a week away). Please pray that her D&C this morning goes smoothly and that they don't screw up this time. Also pray that God gives her peace. Last time she was so heartbroken that she almost never wanted kids.
> Thank you so much for your prayers they really mean alot to my family.


:cry:My heart feels for your sister. It was the most heartbreaking thing I've ever had to go through and I can only imagine having to go through it twice. I will definitely be keep your sis and her hubby in my prayers.


----------



## blue33

I actually got good news from our fs today!! Contrary to what my obgyn said, our fs said today that he doesn't think we have to go with ivf. Instead he thinks we are really good candidates for having my tube unblocked through laproscopic, so its scheduled for November 8th. I am so happy with this news, because my obgyn had told me that we shouldn't have the surgery done because the risk of another ectopic was extremely high for us, but our fs said it wasn't that high of a risk, only about 25%. He was so optimistic!!

I'm also very happy because he is a very nice Christian man, who brought up God's name 3 different times during our appointment. It's so comforting to me to know that about a doctor. He also assured us that with God's help, he will help us have a little one!

Thanks for reading! I just wanted to share my news!


----------



## xxx_faithful

blue33 said:


> I actually got good news from our fs today!! Contrary to what my obgyn said, our fs said today that he doesn't think we have to go with ivf. Instead he thinks we are really good candidates for having my tube unblocked through laproscopic, so its scheduled for November 8th. I am so happy with this news, because my obgyn had told me that we shouldn't have the surgery done because the risk of another ectopic was extremely high for us, but our fs said it wasn't that high of a risk, only about 25%. He was so optimistic!!
> 
> I'm also very happy because he is a very nice Christian man, who brought up God's name 3 different times during our appointment. It's so comforting to me to know that about a doctor. He also assured us that with God's help, he will help us have a little one!
> 
> Thanks for reading! I just wanted to share my news!

That's fantastic news!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing. Amen! God is good. I was secretly hoping you would be able to get your tubes cleared as I've researched myself ectopic pregnancies are not all that common, I hear only good news of this procedure! Let us know how it goes :) 

Xxxx


----------



## blue33

Thank you xxxfaithful! God is good!! I am so happy that I can have the surgery, I was a little worried about the financial cost of ivf. Hopefully the surgery will work well and we can finally be on our way to having our little one!!


----------



## Jett55

Hey ladies I had something amazing happen tonight a lady from my church who's always had great leading from God when it comes to women being pregnant or getting pregnant...in fact she told a girl from my church that she was going to have another child well in a few months she was pregnant. anyways she told me tonight that dh & I are going to have a baby :) awesome confirmation from God that I've been waiting for thank you Jesus!


----------



## xxx_faithful

Jett55 said:


> Hey ladies I had something amazing happen tonight a lady from my church who's always had great leading from God when it comes to women being pregnant or getting pregnant...in fact she told a girl from my church that she was going to have another child well in a few months she was pregnant. anyways she told me tonight that dh & I are going to have a baby :) awesome confirmation from God that I've been waiting for thank you Jesus!

Jett55 that is great news!!! May you hold onto that message that God has given you and OWN every word. Wear it on your heart. The enemy will always try to convince us otherwise. Remember, God has spoken. 

Blessings to you and dh !!!


----------



## xxx_faithful

*Emotions can be Misleading*
by Joyce Meyer

It&#8217;s easy to make decisions based on what we want, think and feel&#8213;or what our emotions tell us is the right thing, right now. But we have to be very careful not to be led by emotions. We need to follow something much wiser and much more dependable&#8213;and that is the Word of God.

Hebrews 4:12 says that God&#8217;s Word is sharper than any two-edged sword, dividing soul and spirit and judging the thoughts and attitudes of the heart. In other words, God&#8217;s Word gives us wisdom to know right from wrong, and keep our thoughts and attitudes in control.

Even after years of study we may still not be able to apply every bit of wisdom God&#8217;s Word has for us, but we will have made considerable progress&#8213;and we&#8217;re covered by God&#8217;s grace and mercy as we continue to learn and grow.

First Corinthians 2:14 says that to those in the world, truths revealed by the Spirit sound like foolishness. Only spiritual people can understand the things of the Spirit. And sometimes it&#8217;s even very difficult for spiritual people to do!

I can tell you that when you&#8217;re truly being led by the Spirit, your head can have a hard time understanding what God&#8217;s doing because He often seems unreasonable. He will do many things in your life that you just cannot understand.

I used to be so confused about some of the things God allowed to happen in my life. But when I look back at them today, I can say, &#8220;Now I know why that had to happen. Now I know why that took place.&#8221;

God knows more than we know, His ways are above our ways, and He has a better plan for our lives than we do. Instead of being led by our feelings, we need to be led by God, even when we don&#8217;t understand.
*
How to Manage Unstable Emotions
*
If we want to improve in this area, we have to let God show us some truth about ourselves. We need Him to reveal the root of our problem because if we see it, we can deal with it, and then we can avoid the feelings that come from it. So we can pray for God to reveal those things to us. But feelings are unpredictable by nature, so we also need to learn how to manage them when they change unexpectedly.

It&#8217;s amazing how you can straighten up your attitude just by having a little chat with yourself. Your family may not be everything you&#8217;d like them to be, but you have a family. Your house might not be everything you&#8217;d like it to be, but you&#8217;re not on the street. You may not like your job, but somebody out there wants it. You may not even like your spouse, but I guarantee you there&#8217;s someone out there who would be happy to take them off your hands.

Victory is pretty much impossible until we learn how to live beyond our feelings.

They can change so quickly! Feelings make us cry one hour and laugh the next. They behave better when circumstances are good, and they act up during periods of waiting and change. I want you to master your feelings. I want you to own your emotions, not let them own you.

Colossians 3:2 says we should set our mind and keep it set on things above. If you will make a decision today to live by the Word instead of how you feel, I guarantee that a year from now you will be a different person&#8213;and I hope, very pleased with your progress.


----------



## Jett55

I've had a few people try to tell me they'll believe it when they see it but I know God is bigger than big. If we spoke for it not to rain during our outside wedding ceremony Saturday (we got married in march but dh wanted me to get the whole big ceremony) & it didn't rain despite people saying otherwise I know He can do it. Not to mention I know this lady very well practically all my life & I know she doesn't say anything to anyone unless God tells her. Even if it doesn't happen right this instant I finally have the confirmation from God & have total peace about it knowing it's going to :)


----------



## xxx_faithful

Gods clinic ~

I went to Gods clinic to have my routine checkup and confirmed I was ill.

When Jesus took my blood pressure, He saw I was low in tenderness.

When he read my temperature, the thermometer registered 40c of anxiety.

He ran an electrocardiogram and found that I needed several "love bypasses" since my arteries were blocked with loneliness and could
not provide for an empty heart. 

I went to orthopedics, because I could not walk by my brothers side and I could not hug my friends, since I had fractured myself when tripping with envy. 

He also found I was short sighted, since I could not see beyond the shortcomings of my brothers and sisters.

When I complained about deafness, the diagnosis was that I had stopped listening to Jesus' voice talking to me on a daily basis.

For all of that, Jesus gave me a free consultation thanks to his mercifulness, so my promise is to, once I leave this clinic, is to only take the natural remedies he prescribed.

1. Every morning take a full glass of gratitude.

2. When getting to work take one spoon of peace.

3. Every hour, take one pill of patience, one cup of brotherhood and one glass of humility.

4. When getting home, take one dose of love.

5. When going to bed, take two capsules of clear conscience.

6. Do not give into sadness of desperation for what you are going through today. 

God knows how you feel.......
God knows exactly and with perfection what is happening in your life at this precise moment.

God's purpose for you is simply perfect. He wants to show you things that only you can understand by living what you are living, and by being in the place you are now.

May God give you...
For every storm, a rainbow.
For every tear, a smile.
For every care, a promise,
And a blessing in each trial.
For every problem life sends, a faithful friend to share.
For every sigh, a sweet song,
And an answer for each prayer.


----------



## Godsjewel

Love is patient, love is kind and is not jealous; love does not brag and is not arrogant,

does not act unbecomingly; it does not seek its own, is not provoked, does not take into account a wrong suffered, does not rejoice in unrighteousness, but rejoices with the truth;

bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things.

Love never fails;

1 Corinthians 13:4-8

My father was a pastor for more than 50 years. It was a calling he cherished and it fit him well. One day he received a phone call from a church member (who just happened to be a next door neighbor) laughing hysterically. She said her 6 year old son had come running wide-eyed to her and breathlessly exclaimed, Mom! Pastor Barker is outside mowing his grass with no clothes on! 



Knowing that her pastor was not outside mowing his grass with no clothes on, curiosity obviously got the best of her, and this church member quickly went to her window. There was pastor innocently taking care of his lawn as anyone else would--fully clothed! Why would her son think the pastor had lost his mind--and his attire? She looked at her confused and upset son, and noticed something she hadnt noticed before: he was squinting. When she looked back out the window, she realized the pastor had on tan colored clothing. Then it dawned on her. Her son needed glasses. His vision had become blurry. When he looked out the window and saw the pastor in flesh colored clothing, he thought he saw the pastor with no clothes! What a mistake to make all because of a childs vision being out of focus!



Has infertility caused your heart to become blurry? It is so easy to focus on nothing but having a baby that you lose sight of other things and other relationships that are precious to you. Has your relationship with your spouse become nothing more than a baby-making venture? Its easy to do, isnt it? What mistakes we can make when our relationship vision becomes blurry. We find that the stressful times increase and the joyful times decrease. We cant see all the wonderful things we love about our spouse. We only see negative pregnancy tests. When you want a baby so badly, and that desire is delayed it can be easy to obsess on sperm counts and ovulation days and forget how much you really do love his goofy sense of humor or the cute dimple in his chin. Infertility has caused our vision to be out of focus. 

If your vision has become blurry, I challenge you today to focus on your relationship with your spouse. Choose a day when you know conception is impossible. Pick a day when there are no doctors appointments and when you are certain that you will not ovulate. Recreate your first date, or perhaps the day you got engaged. Perhaps you could relive the first time you realized you couldnt live without him. Go back to the days when you didnt know infertility would be your constant companion. Focus on your spouse. Focus on what it was that drew you to each other. Fall in love with each other all over again. Find what it was that God thought was such a good idea that He chose to put the two of you together. Enjoy each other completely for a day, and set your focus to let each other feel loved.

Infertility will still be there tomorrow. You can go back to that journey then. But for today, focus on developing great gifts you can give the child you hope to have one day. The greatest gift you can give a child is a home where Jesus Christ is honored as King, and one where knowing Him will come easily and naturally for your child. The next greatest gift you can give your child is to be raised in a home where Mom and Dad love each other and have a strong, stable marriage. A child raised in that kind of home will grow up feeling loved and secure, and will develop a sharp focus of their own. 

So love Jesus and honor Him with your life. Love and focus on your spouse. Enjoy each other and your relationship today.

(And one more thing. If you have to cut your grass one more time this year--wear bright colored clothing!)

-Beth Forbus


----------



## uwa_amanda

Just wanted to post really quick to let you all know that everything is going to work out at the end of the month! I knew and felt that God had everything worked out, I never felt panicked about anything at all...just a little unsettled with the whole situation. :thumbup:

Now we will put back more money when (not if) this happens again so we will be even better prepared! :happydance:

So thank you again! God is great!!! :) :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

I was flat broke. I had run completely out of cash and asked my husband to cash a check for me. He had taken me on a lunch date, but in my rush to meet him, I had forgotten my purse at the office. Since I didnt have my purse with me, I needed to make sure I put the cash in a safe place so I wouldnt lose it. Guess where I hid it. Youll love this! I hid it in my Bible. I tucked the envelope between the pages of the Psalms and buried my treasure in the Word. 

The next day, as usual, I was rushing out the door to run some errands and meet someone for a meeting. I grabbed my purse and out the door I ran. I was half way to my meeting when it dawned on me. I didnt have a single penny in my purse. All my cash was in my Bible. Every dollar I owned was tucked safely away in my Bible. True, no one stole any of it, but it wasnt doing me any good either. I had to turn around, go back and get it, making me a few minutes late for my meeting. 

Then it dawned on me. That money wasnt the only treasure hidden in the pages of my Bible that day. Nor was it the only treasure that was worthless if it was left unused. There is so much that you can find to help you in your infertility struggle buried between the covers of your Bible. Youll find stories of women just like you who have cried gallons and gallons of tears as theyve begged God for babies. (Hannah--1 Samuel; Sarah--Genesis; Elizabeth--Luke) Youll see husbands so frustrated because they cannot fill the void of an empty nursery. (Elkanah & Jacob) Youll see a parent devastated by the death of a baby. (David--2 Samuel) Youll always see a God who loves hurting people and stands beside them through each and every circumstance. 

God could have chosen any situation to include in His Word. He chose to include infertility stories all through His Bible. Why did He do this? I believe He did this to show you that He cares about your baby hunger. He cares when you fall apart because you started another period. He cares that you cry because your neighbor is pregnant again. He cares that youre sad because you had another birthday but not another baby. He put infertility stories all through His word to let you know He knows just how bad infertility hurts.

However, just like the money tucked away in my Bible lying on my counter couldnt help me make any purchases, the precious stories and encouragement found in Gods Word cant help you either if you dont read them. I needed that money that day to provide for my needs. More than that, I needed God's Word to provide for my spiritual needs. Open your Bible! Find those stories. Let Gods Word become alive for you. The Word of God truly is living and active. It can change your heart and your way of thinking. It can teach you things about yourself and your relationship with God in ways you never could have dreamed. You may be surprised what hidden treasures youll find within its pages to help you in your struggle with infertility.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## steph_466

faithful I cant private message you, you need to delete some of the messsages in your inbox :)


----------



## xxx_faithful

What does your praying look like?
17th October 2013
By xxx_faithful

I want to talk to you this morning about prayer. Prayer is perceived similar to drinking water, everyone knows we should be having a certain amount each day but not everyone consumes that amount. Did you know that scientifically as soon as you are thirsty your body is already somewhat dehydrated? Why do we, when already knowing how much our body needs daily, then go
and drink less then that until our body shows signs of thirst to then consume the proper amount? Or better yet fill it up with so many other nutrient deficient/ high sugar drinks to compensate the lack of goodness, not to mention necessity, our body is receiving. 

Who are we becoming when we have to be constantly reminded the necessary steps in Christianity rather then move beyond child play, to God really transforming us and renewing our world around us.

If prayer really works, and God wants us to pray to him on a consistent basis then what does our prayers look like? How often do we pray to him and once we actually remember to pray, what are we filling up 'God+me' time with? Let's take it a step back shall we. Do we even know HOW to pray?

Most will answer sure of course, 'Its talking to God' and yes you are right. But you are only half right. Talking to God is not nearly as important as listening to Him. You have things you want to say to Him (I'm sure of it), but He has things He wants to say to you. 

Don't you think He deserves to be listened to just as much as He listens?

When's the last time you saw a friend, you said everything that was on your mind to then drive off without your friend ever saying a word?

Don't you think God feels the same way sometimes? Sometimes he feels like a one-sided friendship? Last time I checked you are meant to have a relationship with God, he isn't an ATM transaction. 

If you take the time to listen, God will take the time to talk to you.

12 Steps to Prayer ~ 
1. Be silent: gather yourself
2. Give adoration: worship him
3. Confess: agree on your wrongs
4. Give thanks: for current life
5. Supplication: agree in prayer to fulfill his will 
6. Specific requests: be specific
7. Secure promises: take Gods promises before Him
8. Plead the case: based on His promises
9. Believe: believe it as soon as you pray
10. Give thanks: for what you are receiving
11. Expect: preparing the way
12. Practice active belief: keep praying get up and look for what you ask for 

And lastly when you pray keep in mind who you are in Christ and what God had promised you. If you don't immediately receive an answer be careful not to allow doubt in, "I'm
not sure anything happened". It happened. It may take a week, a month or it may take longer, however your prayer has been answered and it will be manifested. God heard what you said, it's on record.

Have a beautiful day ! 

Xoxox

xxx_faithful


----------



## QueenKingfish

I know I've been MIA, but I do pray for you ladies, even the newbies I don't know yet! I had to take a break from all things pregnancy and TTC. My heart wasn't in the right place anymore. The enemy was sneaking bitterness, anger and fear into every pregnancy announcement on my Facebook timeline (the straw that broke this camel's back was the night there were FOUR in a row).

I have a praise to share. :) After a crazy couple of weeks of finding out my normal GYN-PA had gone into preterm labor and would be out until March, the other GYN-PA couldn't see me until December, and none of the *FIVE* OB/GYNs taking patients unless they were pregnant (ugh, that's the issue, people!), the Lord led me to my GP. He gave me a preliminary diagnosis of PCOS, which I had felt was our issue all along, and confirmed that the OB/GYN across the street from my office was who I needed to be seeing instead of the office I couldn't get into. Had my appointment yesterday with my new doc. She is wonderful! She LISTENED, said I was right - it's PCOS, put me on Metformin and said she hopes we are pregnant in about 3 months. 

Praise God! We are getting answers!


----------



## Godsjewel

QueenKingfish said:


> I know I've been MIA, but I do pray for you ladies, even the newbies I don't know yet! I had to take a break from all things pregnancy and TTC. My heart wasn't in the right place anymore. The enemy was sneaking bitterness, anger and fear into every pregnancy announcement on my Facebook timeline (the straw that broke this camel's back was the night there were FOUR in a row).
> 
> I have a praise to share. :) After a crazy couple of weeks of finding out my normal GYN-PA had gone into preterm labor and would be out until March, the other GYN-PA couldn't see me until December, and none of the *FIVE* OB/GYNs taking patients unless they were pregnant (ugh, that's the issue, people!), the Lord led me to my GP. He gave me a preliminary diagnosis of PCOS, which I had felt was our issue all along, and confirmed that the OB/GYN across the street from my office was who I needed to be seeing instead of the office I couldn't get into. Had my appointment yesterday with my new doc. She is wonderful! She LISTENED, said I was right - it's PCOS, put me on Metformin and said she hopes we are pregnant in about 3 months.
> 
> Praise God! We are getting answers!

:happydance: Yay, that's awesome! I heard a praise report about a woman who had pcos and when she told the doctor that was her problem, the Dr did an ultrasound and couldn't find one cyst there. Good news is there are multiple positive stories of ladies who have pcos and went on to have a baby.

Please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## steph_466

Queenkingfish, thats really exciting news!! Ive been on the metformin for two years now and it really helps. FX you get the bfp quick and easy! :)


----------



## Yukki2011

Hey ladies! I need a prayer request. My neighbors have lost their 2 year old. My church is also praying for them. But you can never have too many people praying. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Godsjewel

Yukki2011 said:


> Hey ladies! I need a prayer request. My neighbors have lost their 2 year old. My church is also praying for them. But you can never have too many people praying. Thanks ladies.

Oh my! Yes, for sure I will keep them in prayer.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

I will DEFINITELY be praying for them.


----------



## HisGrace

Praying for them right now.


----------



## Godsjewel

I once ventured into the world of the unknown and volunteered to be a chaperone for a Childrens Church camping trip. (I know, I know! What was I thinking?) For the most part, it was a typical camping trip. Lot of bugs, campfires, and smores. However, an amazing thing happened that you must know about to encourage you in your journey through infertility. 

We had loaded the kids up on the van to take them to the lake for their evening worship service. We didnt want to hike there as previously planned because it would be dark before we could return to the cabins and quite frankly, the other female chaperone and myself were quite terrified of the massive spiders we had already encountered hanging from the trees earlier in the day! The thought of walking into their webs in the dark was not something that brought joy to our hearts, therefore, we convinced the other leaders to take the kids to the worship service in the van! (Ok, we admit it! We were city slicker wimps!) 

As we made our way to the location chosen for the worship service, I somehow got just enough of a signal on my smartphone to receive an email. It was a message from a precious lady who had corresponded with Sarahs Laughter for some time. She had experienced many hardships in trying to build her family. We had prayed for her through medical treatments and various trials. Our hearts had broken for her as it seemed each attempt ended in disappointment. However, this email shared wonderful news. She was sharing with me that a daughter had finally been placed in her arms through the miracle of adoption. As I was reading that email, one of Childrens Church leaders began to lead the children in worship choruses to prepare them for their service. As I was reading this new mothers words of how the child she had prayed for for so long had finally been placed in her arms, the van was filled with the sweetness of the sound of childrens voices singing God is so good! God is so good! God is so good! Hes so good to me! He answers prayer! He answers prayer! He answers prayer! Hes so good to me! It was a beautiful, almost surreal moment I wont soon forget. I only wish you could have experienced it with me.

You see, God is good. God does answer your prayer. He hears every prayer youve ever prayed for a baby. He knows the plans He has for you. Jeremiah 29:11 is such a familiar passage of scripture and we quote it all the time. I know the plans I have for you. God does know the plans He has for us, and Hes working to bring those plans about. Its easy to believe Hes working His plans when things go right, but its a little harder to believe when everything is falling apart and our hearts are being broken into. When it seems that everything is going wrong, maybe things arent going wrong at all. Maybe God is working things out according to His perfect plan. Maybe all those failed pregnancy tests arent really failures at all. Maybe theyre answered prayers. Maybe they are His way of bringing the right baby to your family at the right time in the right way. 

God is so good! God is so good! God is so good! Hes so good to me!
He answers prayer! He answers prayer! He answers prayer! Hes so good to me!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Shelbs21

Hello everyone! 

I would like to join this forum, I'm new here and this is my first month TTC. I need some advice and support because I don't want to tell my family or friends that were trying. I would just rather surprise them. My husband is 25 and I am 21, we have been married for over 2 years and are ready to expand our family. 

I need your input on my current situation. 

My periods are always very regular. Every 31 days and the first day is really heavy and painful. This month is different though. I was supposed to start on 10-17-13. But on 10-14-13 at 3:30 pm I started bleeding very lightly. Then it stopped on 10-16-13 and was brown. I was completely dry on the 17th ( day period supposed to be due) then on 10-18-13, I woke up and I had brown spotting. And I'm cramping and bloated. The spotting isn't enough to fill a pad or tampon, barely a pantyliner. 

I took a test on 10-18-13 and got a BFN. Dr. said to wait a week and retest. I was just wondering if any on you knew what this meant? I fully believe that i would be having a normal period this month if i weren't pregnant. Could this possibly be implantation bleeding? Or just a really wacky period? 

These are my symptoms. 

DPO tracker

4 dpo- veiny swollen boobs, peeing a lot, hot, ovary twinges, dry mouth, rash on chest and between boobs, had baby makin sex, heart palpitation, 

5dpo- cried at the croods. slight headache, tired, ache in right ovary area

6do- woke up at 5 am extremely hungry. Feeling puffy all over, breaking out like crazy, constantly having to pee

9dpo- laid in bed all day, extremely exausted and very emotional, discharge, congested

10dpo- nauseas after eating, super hot!, smelling my lotion really strong, lazy, discharge, congested , ovary twinges all day~somewhat strong 

11dpo- pants fitting tight, congested, feeling a little sick, hot, feeling full in my uterus area, cramping a little bit, twinges on ovary areas, back ached like crazy

12dpo- horrible cramping like on my period, bloated, eating constantly, sore boobs! 

13dpo- cramping off and on, twinges in ovaries, sore boobs, tired

14dpo- cramps and bleeding. Light bleeding that's very smooth. Bright red, but has zero clots. 4 days before expected period. Boobs still sore. 

15dpo- light bleeding, no clots. 

16dpo- light bleeding turned brown-stopped that evening at 7ish. 

17dpo-nothing! dry

18dpo-woke up to brown spotting. Took pregnancy test and it was BFN. Had a dream that i took a pregnancy test and it was positive, but it was a used pregnancy test. Weird? So then i took another one to be sure and it was positive also, but it was a tampon not a preg test. 

19dpo-brown spotting-barely

20dpo- no spotting, BFN =( Congested and tired. Cried while watching After Earth. I never cry at movies, ever! So these last two i cried at are weird. 

I'm happy to have christian women supporting me. =)


----------



## Godsjewel

Shelbs21 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I would like to join this forum, I'm new here and this is my first month TTC. I need some advice and support because I don't want to tell my family or friends that were trying. I would just rather surprise them. My husband is 25 and I am 21, we have been married for over 2 years and are ready to expand our family.
> 
> I need your input on my current situation.
> 
> My periods are always very regular. Every 31 days and the first day is really heavy and painful. This month is different though. I was supposed to start on 10-17-13. But on 10-14-13 at 3:30 pm I started bleeding very lightly. Then it stopped on 10-16-13 and was brown. I was completely dry on the 17th ( day period supposed to be due) then on 10-18-13, I woke up and I had brown spotting. And I'm cramping and bloated. The spotting isn't enough to fill a pad or tampon, barely a pantyliner.
> 
> I took a test on 10-18-13 and got a BFN. Dr. said to wait a week and retest. I was just wondering if any on you knew what this meant? I fully believe that i would be having a normal period this month if i weren't pregnant. Could this possibly be implantation bleeding? Or just a really wacky period?
> 
> These are my symptoms.
> 
> DPO tracker
> 
> 4 dpo- veiny swollen boobs, peeing a lot, hot, ovary twinges, dry mouth, rash on chest and between boobs, had baby makin sex, heart palpitation,
> 
> 5dpo- cried at the croods. slight headache, tired, ache in right ovary area
> 
> 6do- woke up at 5 am extremely hungry. Feeling puffy all over, breaking out like crazy, constantly having to pee
> 
> 9dpo- laid in bed all day, extremely exausted and very emotional, discharge, congested
> 
> 10dpo- nauseas after eating, super hot!, smelling my lotion really strong, lazy, discharge, congested , ovary twinges all day~somewhat strong
> 
> 11dpo- pants fitting tight, congested, feeling a little sick, hot, feeling full in my uterus area, cramping a little bit, twinges on ovary areas, back ached like crazy
> 
> 12dpo- horrible cramping like on my period, bloated, eating constantly, sore boobs!
> 
> 13dpo- cramping off and on, twinges in ovaries, sore boobs, tired
> 
> 14dpo- cramps and bleeding. Light bleeding that's very smooth. Bright red, but has zero clots. 4 days before expected period. Boobs still sore.
> 
> 15dpo- light bleeding, no clots.
> 
> 16dpo- light bleeding turned brown-stopped that evening at 7ish.
> 
> 17dpo-nothing! dry
> 
> 18dpo-woke up to brown spotting. Took pregnancy test and it was BFN. Had a dream that i took a pregnancy test and it was positive, but it was a used pregnancy test. Weird? So then i took another one to be sure and it was positive also, but it was a tampon not a preg test.
> 
> 19dpo-brown spotting-barely
> 
> 20dpo- no spotting, BFN =( Congested and tired. Cried while watching After Earth. I never cry at movies, ever! So these last two i cried at are weird.
> 
> I'm happy to have christian women supporting me. =)


Welcome!!! :hugs:

Wow, you sure do have a lot of symptoms that point in the direction of a BFP, but the only thing I can tell you is to wait it out like the Dr said. For some women it takes a bit longer for the pregnancy hormone to be entered in the blood stream. 

Do your best to relax and take it easy :flower:


----------



## Jett55

Welcome Shelbs21 :) I'm 21 also.... I agree with Sarah just wait it out. It could be implantation or just a wacky cycle. Our bodies love to do strange things once we have started TTC. Just try to relax & you have a nice group of ladies here to help you,support, and pray for you :)


----------



## Shelbs21

Thank you ladies. It is so hard to be patient. I had this fairy tale built up in my head that it would be so easy and quick. Boy, was i wrong. :haha: 

I will keep you ladies posted on what I find out, I think Im going to wait till Friday at the earliest to test. 

Praying for a BFP


----------



## xxx_faithful

Shelbs21 said:


> Thank you ladies. It is so hard to be patient. I had this fairy tale built up in my head that it would be so easy and quick. Boy, was i wrong. :haha:
> 
> I will keep you ladies posted on what I find out, I think Im going to wait till Friday at the earliest to test.
> 
> Praying for a BFP

Hi Shelbs21,

It might be easy and quick lovely, after all this is your month #1 cycle ttc. 

It appears you have alot of the symptoms of a BFP, though in saying that some woman experience no symptoms at all and find out to be pregnant. Keep us updated on your journey :)

Your in a good place here on this thread :flower: You will find many of us have had the privilege of learning patience, prayer persistence, the sweet comfort of sisterhood, miracle blessings and anointed children. {Might i add those that have or yet to be brought into this world} :happydance:

WELCOME !!


----------



## blue33

Welcome Shelbs21 :flower:

You're symptoms do sound like pregnancy symptoms, and the irregular bleeding could be implantation or your cycle could be off since you just recently started ttc. Hopefully when you test again you'll get a bfp!! 

You've definitely came to the right place for support, all of the ladies here are great and very supportive. Please keep us posted :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

Your Father knows what you need before you ask Him.
Matthew 6:8

Whoever thought infertility was solely a physical condition? We can endure the medical testing so much easier than we can the emotional trials we face. There are times when we struggle to find the words to describe the war raging in our hearts when a period starts or another friend joyfully announces her pregnancy and passes around her sonogram pictures. We want to be happy for her, but we cant seem to get past the broken pieces of our own shattered hearts to find a way to congratulate her. Throughout your entire life, youve learned to bring your joys and your sorrows to God, and you long to pour your heart out to Him now, but you dont know how to describe the upheaval and conflicting emotions infertility has birthed inside you. How can you approach God with your hurt when you cant even put words to the intensity of what youre feeling?

Do you realize just how much Jesus loves humanity? When you think about how much He gave up when He left the realms of Heaven to clothe Himself in flesh to live among His created, flawed human beings and become one of us, it is truly mind boggling. The love of the Creator for the created! Well never truly understand. Well just forever be loved. 

Nevertheless, Jesus knew we needed Him desperately then as we need Him today. He knew we needed to be taught and He was such a magnificent teacher. He was teaching one day when He sat down on the side of a mountain and began talking to crowds of people as it is recorded in the book of Matthew. He was teaching people how to pray. He was telling them that they didnt have to keep repeating themselves over and over and over again just for the sake of repeating themselves. There was no need for empty, vain repetitions and meaningless phrases just so people could hear them pray. Imagine the relief when Jesus said to them, Your Father knows what you need before you ask Him. No need to come up with just the right phrase. No need for eloquent speech, or the proper description. No need to worry about explaining things clearly enough to make God fully understand. He told them God already knew their need. God knew.

Do you realize that the same Jesus who sat on the mountain side 2,000 years ago and spoke to the people He loved that day, sits beside you as you read from your computer, loves you just the same, and also says to you, Your Father knows what you need before you ask Him. He knows how much you need someone to understand how frustrating it is when your period starts. He knows how much you need wisdom to know the next step to take in treatment. He knows before you ask Him. He knew youd need encouragement before you knew. Before you knew you would have a problem with your fertility, He knew you would need encouragement in that area of your life and included the stories of Hannah, Sarah and Elizabeth in His word. He knows what you have need of and He knows the answers to your problem. He walks before you and prepares the way. God knows!

Infertility is a difficult battle, no doubt. There are days when it seems you dont even know what to pray for. On those days, remember that your Heavenly Father knows what you have need of before you can even ask Him. He has known your need long before you even knew you had a need. He is fully capable of meeting your need, and passionately in love with you enough to work all things for your good.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## xxx_faithful

Often we speak of sadness in times of longing for a child, we focus on what God isn't doing in our lives instead of what he CAN do, what he is a master at. We easily forget the testimonies that God pours out to the once barren, the once infertile.

It is good to be reminded God answers our cries. Weather it is your prayer, my prayer, the lady who had difficulty down the street. He answered. He always answers. God is not on strike. He didn't raise his arms up and say, 'this one is too hard'. He says, 'I can handle it.' To me, that is a God that is big enough for my problems, one that can say, 'I'll take over.' 'You can keep giving up on me, but ill never give up on you.'

More often then not, God looks for the impossible in our lives for him to stand out when he does come through for us. For us to say, it was this technique or that piece of advice, it was the help of that medication, or the assistance of IVF, or finally relaxing about it all or even giving up on ttc. He wants us to say&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. I have nothing, it was all God. Yes things can come into play to help us get there, but most of the time it's God whispering to us and guiding us to the next step that will help us get there. It is always God.

Stick to hope. Stick to any testimony, any story that had God working in it, stick to where there is light. Stay equipped with hope, and strength. Don't grow weary&#8230; grow in him. Stay beside him. It is us that fall away from him, not the other way around. He is always there.

He HASN'T forgotten you. He is LISTENING. Your prayers are being HEARD. Yes he does want you to be a MOTHER. Yes you are DESERVING to be one. Yes he LOVES you. Yes he is ABLE. 

*By xxx_faithful*


----------



## xxx_faithful

Sophie_ said:


> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> 
> CALLING ALL LADIES TTC THEIR FIRST CHILD !!!
> 
> I have been thinking alot about fears, woman's fears in general. As loving as we are by nature to others, we have a hard time coming around to loving ourselves. Even the best of us are haunted by our conscious or sub-conscious fears. Weather we like it (or aware) of it or not.
> 
> Are we pretty enough? Are we slim enough? Are we loved enough? Or is your fear, Am i enough?
> 
> The fears dont seem to be an outward notion, but an inward thing. It starts off with fear, then with anxiety of the fear. We then go to the Dr's and are told confirmation of what we feared and so on.
> 
> We can be walking alongside God and still fear, we must speak authority *OVER* the fear. We must *CAST OUT* the fear. Not simply see it and be fearful of the fear.
> 
> Today i ask, what are you fearing about your fertility? Are you casting out your fears? Or are you speaking them into reality? I am a firm believer of modern medicine, and just as a fan of the spiritual whelm too. God has given us a powerful weapon, our tongue to confess what is. And what is, is God and God's word. God wants us to become mothers, to become parents. Will you let your words today *destroy your fear or water it?*
> 
> I ask ladies, if you are ttc your first child could you please refresh me on who you are and what you are fearing. I would like to PM and pray for you. Thanks xxx
> 
> I'm so happy I came across this thread! My dh and I are Christians and truly believe the Lord will bless us with a child. I have been off bcp's since june 2012 and thought we would just get pregnant when the Lord was ready. Well a year later we really started trying, and charting ovulation and doing OPKs. I try not to get my hopes up by saying "I don't know if this is the month" but my dh alwaysss tells me not to say that! I never really looked at it as doubting the Lord until I was reading my bible Friday night and came across the story of Jesus walking on water to calm his friends fears of the storm at sea. When one of the men asked Jesus to call out to him so he could walk on the water, he soon started to fall because he had doubted Jesus. That really reminded me that Jesus will answer our prayers and send us a child because that's our hearts desire, we just need to keep our faith in Him!!Click to expand...

How are you Steph? xxx


----------



## xxx_faithful

armywife42886 said:


> I have a question.. So my husband and I are ttc. Today would be day 4 of my period but it has not come so far. I have not had any symptoms of my AF. Today I am having very light cramping and some spotting, at first it was light brown and now light red. Freaking out, we were really hoping this would finally be it :/ has anyone experienced this?

Update us !! :flower:


----------



## QueenKingfish

Welcome, Shelbs! Praying for your journey! 

UPDATE! The Metformin has started my new cycle, so instead of starting at day 31, it was on day 28! After some reading, I see this is a re-set and my body is responding well to the treatment. PTL! Also, down 7 pounds with no change in my activity level. Ladies, I've never been so excited about my cycles in my life!


----------



## Shelbs21

I feel so blessed to be part of such an amazing thread. ALL of you ladies are truly inspirational. Thank you for being so supportive, I am planning on testing sometime this weekend. 

I will post as soon as i know!! =)


----------



## Godsjewel

xxx_faithful said:


> Often we speak of sadness in times of longing for a child, we focus on what God isn't doing in our lives instead of what he CAN do, what he is a master at. We easily forget the testimonies that God pours out to the once barren, the once infertile.
> 
> It is good to be reminded God answers our cries. Weather it is your prayer, my prayer, the lady who had difficulty down the street. He answered. He always answers. God is not on strike. He didn't raise his arms up and say, 'this one is too hard'. He says, 'I can handle it.' To me, that is a God that is big enough for my problems, one that can say, 'I'll take over.' 'You can keep giving up on me, but ill never give up on you.'
> 
> More often then not, God looks for the impossible in our lives for him to stand out when he does come through for us. For us to say, it was this technique or that piece of advice, it was the help of that medication, or the assistance of IVF, or finally relaxing about it all or even giving up on ttc. He wants us to say. I have nothing, it was all God. Yes things can come into play to help us get there, but most of the time it's God whispering to us and guiding us to the next step that will help us get there. It is always God.
> 
> Stick to hope. Stick to any testimony, any story that had God working in it, stick to where there is light. Stay equipped with hope, and strength. Don't grow weary grow in him. Stay beside him. It is us that fall away from him, not the other way around. He is always there.
> 
> He HASN'T forgotten you. He is LISTENING. Your prayers are being HEARD. Yes he does want you to be a MOTHER. Yes you are DESERVING to be one. Yes he LOVES you. Yes he is ABLE.
> 
> *By xxx_faithful*

Ok Bec...I get it!!! :haha: I guess The Lord really wants to do the impossible in my situation.

Thanks for listening to The Lord and sharing your wonderful messages :hugs: love ya Bec!


----------



## Godsjewel

QueenKingfish said:


> Welcome, Shelbs! Praying for your journey!
> 
> UPDATE! The Metformin has started my new cycle, so instead of starting at day 31, it was on day 28! After some reading, I see this is a re-set and my body is responding well to the treatment. PTL! Also, down 7 pounds with no change in my activity level. Ladies, I've never been so excited about my cycles in my life!

:happydance: that is awesome news sweetheart. Thank you Jesus!!!


----------



## shorty42383

I just stumbled across this thread and I am so excited to go through and read all of the posts! This is probably the best forum that I have seen, sharing in each other's journeys and encouraging each other to grow closer with Christ through all of this! Thank you for this forum!

My husband and I have been trying to conceive baby #1 fir a little over a year. Today I was diagnosed with PCOS and will begin metformin tomorrow morning. I am catiously optimistic! I am excited to finally TTY with the ability to actually conceive!


----------



## shorty42383

Godsjewel said:


> Your Father knows what you need before you ask Him.
> Matthew 6:8
> 
> Whoever thought infertility was solely a physical condition? We can endure the medical testing so much easier than we can the emotional trials we face. There are times when we struggle to find the words to describe the war raging in our hearts when a period starts or another friend joyfully announces her pregnancy and passes around her sonogram pictures. We want to be happy for her, but we cant seem to get past the broken pieces of our own shattered hearts to find a way to congratulate her. Throughout your entire life, youve learned to bring your joys and your sorrows to God, and you long to pour your heart out to Him now, but you dont know how to describe the upheaval and conflicting emotions infertility has birthed inside you. How can you approach God with your hurt when you cant even put words to the intensity of what youre feeling?
> 
> Do you realize just how much Jesus loves humanity? When you think about how much He gave up when He left the realms of Heaven to clothe Himself in flesh to live among His created, flawed human beings and become one of us, it is truly mind boggling. The love of the Creator for the created! Well never truly understand. Well just forever be loved.
> 
> Nevertheless, Jesus knew we needed Him desperately then as we need Him today. He knew we needed to be taught and He was such a magnificent teacher. He was teaching one day when He sat down on the side of a mountain and began talking to crowds of people as it is recorded in the book of Matthew. He was teaching people how to pray. He was telling them that they didnt have to keep repeating themselves over and over and over again just for the sake of repeating themselves. There was no need for empty, vain repetitions and meaningless phrases just so people could hear them pray. Imagine the relief when Jesus said to them, Your Father knows what you need before you ask Him. No need to come up with just the right phrase. No need for eloquent speech, or the proper description. No need to worry about explaining things clearly enough to make God fully understand. He told them God already knew their need. God knew.
> 
> Do you realize that the same Jesus who sat on the mountain side 2,000 years ago and spoke to the people He loved that day, sits beside you as you read from your computer, loves you just the same, and also says to you, Your Father knows what you need before you ask Him. He knows how much you need someone to understand how frustrating it is when your period starts. He knows how much you need wisdom to know the next step to take in treatment. He knows before you ask Him. He knew youd need encouragement before you knew. Before you knew you would have a problem with your fertility, He knew you would need encouragement in that area of your life and included the stories of Hannah, Sarah and Elizabeth in His word. He knows what you have need of and He knows the answers to your problem. He walks before you and prepares the way. God knows!
> 
> Infertility is a difficult battle, no doubt. There are days when it seems you dont even know what to pray for. On those days, remember that your Heavenly Father knows what you have need of before you can even ask Him. He has known your need long before you even knew you had a need. He is fully capable of meeting your need, and passionately in love with you enough to work all things for your good.
> 
> -Beth Forbus

Thank you so much for sharing this! My heart is full right now!


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> Often we speak of sadness in times of longing for a child, we focus on what God isn't doing in our lives instead of what he CAN do, what he is a master at. We easily forget the testimonies that God pours out to the once barren, the once infertile.
> 
> It is good to be reminded God answers our cries. Weather it is your prayer, my prayer, the lady who had difficulty down the street. He answered. He always answers. God is not on strike. He didn't raise his arms up and say, 'this one is too hard'. He says, 'I can handle it.' To me, that is a God that is big enough for my problems, one that can say, 'I'll take over.' 'You can keep giving up on me, but ill never give up on you.'
> 
> More often then not, God looks for the impossible in our lives for him to stand out when he does come through for us. For us to say, it was this technique or that piece of advice, it was the help of that medication, or the assistance of IVF, or finally relaxing about it all or even giving up on ttc. He wants us to say. I have nothing, it was all God. Yes things can come into play to help us get there, but most of the time it's God whispering to us and guiding us to the next step that will help us get there. It is always God.
> 
> Stick to hope. Stick to any testimony, any story that had God working in it, stick to where there is light. Stay equipped with hope, and strength. Don't grow weary grow in him. Stay beside him. It is us that fall away from him, not the other way around. He is always there.
> 
> He HASN'T forgotten you. He is LISTENING. Your prayers are being HEARD. Yes he does want you to be a MOTHER. Yes you are DESERVING to be one. Yes he LOVES you. Yes he is ABLE.
> 
> *By xxx_faithful*
> 
> Ok Bec...I get it!!! :haha: I guess The Lord really wants to do the impossible in my situation.
> 
> Thanks for listening to The Lord and sharing your wonderful messages :hugs: love ya Bec!Click to expand...


FINALLY !!!!! hehehehe jokes :winkwink: Take in every ounce of revelation you receive from this sweetheart because i truly believe your gift is going to blow your socks off. I won't give up on your little one, i won't stop praying for your womb. And neither will God.

Love ya bucket loads ! XXX


----------



## xxx_faithful

shorty42383 said:


> I just stumbled across this thread and I am so excited to go through and read all of the posts! This is probably the best forum that I have seen, sharing in each other's journeys and encouraging each other to grow closer with Christ through all of this! Thank you for this forum!
> 
> My husband and I have been trying to conceive baby #1 fir a little over a year. Today I was diagnosed with PCOS and will begin metformin tomorrow morning. I am catiously optimistic! I am excited to finally TTY with the ability to actually conceive!


Welcome Shorty42383,

With all sincerity this thread has been a light onto my path, in times i could not see where i was going. I pray this thread and most importantly the girls on here will provide support and love to you also as you begin this journey with us by your side.

It is exciting to find answers when ttc, glad to hear you were recommended metformin and will begin it shortly. Keep us updated :flower:

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## QueenKingfish

shorty42383 said:


> I just stumbled across this thread and I am so excited to go through and read all of the posts! This is probably the best forum that I have seen, sharing in each other's journeys and encouraging each other to grow closer with Christ through all of this! Thank you for this forum!
> 
> My husband and I have been trying to conceive baby #1 fir a little over a year. Today I was diagnosed with PCOS and will begin metformin tomorrow morning. I am catiously optimistic! I am excited to finally TTY with the ability to actually conceive!

Sounds like you and I are in about the same spot of the journey :) make sure you take the Met with a meal! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Godsjewel

shorty42383 said:


> I just stumbled across this thread and I am so excited to go through and read all of the posts! This is probably the best forum that I have seen, sharing in each other's journeys and encouraging each other to grow closer with Christ through all of this! Thank you for this forum!
> 
> My husband and I have been trying to conceive baby #1 fir a little over a year. Today I was diagnosed with PCOS and will begin metformin tomorrow morning. I am catiously optimistic! I am excited to finally TTY with the ability to actually conceive!

Welcome :flower: My name is Sarah and I'm so glad you joined us. I truly believe you were sent to the thread for a reason and I look forward to sharing this journey with you.


----------



## Godsjewel

Why does it hurt so badly to lose a baby? Even one only a few weeks post-conception? The answer, my friend, is actually pretty simple. That tiny, little babyeven if he or she was no more than a few cellswas created in the very image and likeness of God Almighty! Oh, the preciousness of this tiny little creature! For a short time, your mortal frame, or that of your spouse, housed the very image and likeness of God Himself. We can only imagine what God looks like. We are told in Scripture that if we were able to look at Him with human eyes that we simply could not take it and wed fall dead (Exodus 33:20). However, He found a way to give us a glimpse of Himself. He created us in His image and in His likeness. Not exactly like him. He may not have green eyes and brown hair like me, but Ive been created in His image and His likeness. Your baby was too, and this makes your baby precious. Oh, the unfathomable worth of the child who has Gods fingerprints all over them!



God even says Before I formed you in your mothers womb, I knew you. He doesnt saunter into a delivery room and look as a newborn takes its first breath and say Thanks, doc. Ill take it from here! Birth is not a prerequisite for Gods protection, Gods love or Gods involvement in your babys life. Before your baby was conceived in your body, he or she was already conceived in the heart and mind of God. Before you loved your child, God loved your baby. Before you prepared your nursery, God had already prepared a place. Before you knew youd lay down your life to save your baby, God laid down His life to save his or her soul. God never planned on waiting until your baby was born to know and love your baby. 



God still loves you. Even though He has allowed you to walk through the devastation of miscarriage. He offers you His comfort and His healing. You can pour out your heart to God and Hell understand. When friends, family, and even your spouse cant bear to see your tears anymore, God has incredibly broad shoulders for you to cry on and strong arms for you to fall into. Lay your head on His chest and hear His heart beating. A heart that broke just like yours has. 



As you find comfort in the bosom of Love Himself, dont forget to look into His eyes and see the promise of a heavenly and eternal reunion with your child. One that will not end in miscarriage. No SIDS allowed inside the gates of pearl! No stilled heartbeats. No blighted ovums. No spontaneous abortions. No grief. No sadness. Just an eternity with the child youve held in your heart so much longer than in your body! And an eternity with a God who loved you enough to orchestrate the death of His only Son to provide a way to reunite you with your child. 



There is no doubt that Heaven will be an incredible place that defies the description of man. Never in our wildest imagination could we begin to come close to imagining what God has in store for those who love Him and have received His gift of salvation. Psalm 127 tells us that children are a gift and a reward. If you are a Christian, your gift is unopened, waiting for your arrival in Heaven. What joy your heavenly reunion with your child will bring! Perhaps the only place you ever saw your baby was on a positive pregnancy test or on a stilled sonogram screen. Child of God, you will see your baby one day! Youll see the expressions on their face, smell their fragrance, and hear that precious voice in the place that God has prepared. Was a hospital room the only place you were ever able to hold your stilled child in your arms? One day, because of the sacrifice of Calvary youll explore together all that Heaven has to offer. For the child of God these are great and precious promises. Not only are you assured an eternity with the baby you have loved and lost, but even more importantly, you will be with the God who loved you enough to sacrifice His baby to allow you an eternity with yours. All you have to do is accept His salvation and with a joyful, redeemed heart join Him at His home. Heand your childare waiting for you there.

-Beth Forbus

Looking forward to seeing my 3 angels one day. Thank you Lord for taking good care of them.


----------



## DBZ34

Godsjewel said:


> Why does it hurt so badly to lose a baby? Even one only a few weeks post-conception? The answer, my friend, is actually pretty simple. That tiny, little baby&#8212;even if he or she was no more than a few cells&#8212;was created in the very image and likeness of God Almighty! Oh, the preciousness of this tiny little creature! For a short time, your mortal frame, or that of your spouse, housed the very image and likeness of God Himself. We can only imagine what God looks like. We are told in Scripture that if we were able to look at Him with human eyes that we simply could not take it and we&#8217;d fall dead (Exodus 33:20). However, He found a way to give us a glimpse of Himself. He created us in His image and in His likeness. Not exactly like him. He may not have green eyes and brown hair like me, but I&#8217;ve been created in His image and His likeness. Your baby was too, and this makes your baby precious. Oh, the unfathomable worth of the child who has God&#8217;s fingerprints all over them!
> 
> 
> 
> God even says &#8220;Before I formed you in your mother&#8217;s womb, I knew you&#8221;. He doesn&#8217;t saunter into a delivery room and look as a newborn takes its first breath and say &#8220;Thanks, doc. I&#8217;ll take it from here!&#8221; Birth is not a prerequisite for God&#8217;s protection, God&#8217;s love or God&#8217;s involvement in your baby&#8217;s life. Before your baby was conceived in your body, he or she was already conceived in the heart and mind of God. Before you loved your child, God loved your baby. Before you prepared your nursery, God had already prepared a place. Before you knew you&#8217;d lay down your life to save your baby, God laid down His life to save his or her soul. God never planned on waiting until your baby was born to know and love your baby.
> 
> 
> 
> God still loves you. Even though He has allowed you to walk through the devastation of miscarriage. He offers you His comfort and His healing. You can pour out your heart to God and He&#8217;ll understand. When friends, family, and even your spouse can&#8217;t bear to see your tears anymore, God has incredibly broad shoulders for you to cry on and strong arms for you to fall into. Lay your head on His chest and hear His heart beating. A heart that broke just like yours has.
> 
> 
> 
> As you find comfort in the bosom of Love Himself, don&#8217;t forget to look into His eyes and see the promise of a heavenly and eternal reunion with your child. One that will not end in miscarriage. No SIDS allowed inside the gates of pearl! No stilled heartbeats. No blighted ovums. No spontaneous abortions. No grief. No sadness. Just an eternity with the child you&#8217;ve held in your heart so much longer than in your body! And an eternity with a God who loved you enough to orchestrate the death of His only Son to provide a way to reunite you with your child.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that Heaven will be an incredible place that defies the description of man. Never in our wildest imagination could we begin to come close to imagining what God has in store for those who love Him and have received His gift of salvation. Psalm 127 tells us that children are a gift and a reward. If you are a Christian, your gift is unopened, waiting for your arrival in Heaven. What joy your heavenly reunion with your child will bring! Perhaps the only place you ever saw your baby was on a positive pregnancy test or on a stilled sonogram screen. Child of God, you will see your baby one day! You&#8217;ll see the expressions on their face, smell their fragrance, and hear that precious voice in the place that God has prepared. Was a hospital room the only place you were ever able to hold your stilled child in your arms? One day, because of the sacrifice of Calvary you&#8217;ll explore together all that Heaven has to offer. For the child of God these are great and precious promises. Not only are you assured an eternity with the baby you have loved and lost, but even more importantly, you will be with the God who loved you enough to sacrifice His baby to allow you an eternity with yours. All you have to do is accept His salvation and with a joyful, redeemed heart join Him at His home. He&#8212;and your child&#8212;are waiting for you there.
> 
> -Beth Forbus
> 
> Looking forward to seeing my 3 angels one day. Thank you Lord for taking good care of them.

Thank you for this, GJ. I really needed this today and I didn't even know it. Of course, I couldn't get through it without major tears, but it's just what I needed. :)


----------



## MummyWant2be

Godsjewel said:


> Why does it hurt so badly to lose a baby? Even one only a few weeks post-conception? The answer, my friend, is actually pretty simple. That tiny, little babyeven if he or she was no more than a few cellswas created in the very image and likeness of God Almighty! Oh, the preciousness of this tiny little creature! For a short time, your mortal frame, or that of your spouse, housed the very image and likeness of God Himself. We can only imagine what God looks like. We are told in Scripture that if we were able to look at Him with human eyes that we simply could not take it and wed fall dead (Exodus 33:20). However, He found a way to give us a glimpse of Himself. He created us in His image and in His likeness. Not exactly like him. He may not have green eyes and brown hair like me, but Ive been created in His image and His likeness. Your baby was too, and this makes your baby precious. Oh, the unfathomable worth of the child who has Gods fingerprints all over them!
> 
> 
> 
> God even says Before I formed you in your mothers womb, I knew you. He doesnt saunter into a delivery room and look as a newborn takes its first breath and say Thanks, doc. Ill take it from here! Birth is not a prerequisite for Gods protection, Gods love or Gods involvement in your babys life. Before your baby was conceived in your body, he or she was already conceived in the heart and mind of God. Before you loved your child, God loved your baby. Before you prepared your nursery, God had already prepared a place. Before you knew youd lay down your life to save your baby, God laid down His life to save his or her soul. God never planned on waiting until your baby was born to know and love your baby.
> 
> 
> 
> God still loves you. Even though He has allowed you to walk through the devastation of miscarriage. He offers you His comfort and His healing. You can pour out your heart to God and Hell understand. When friends, family, and even your spouse cant bear to see your tears anymore, God has incredibly broad shoulders for you to cry on and strong arms for you to fall into. Lay your head on His chest and hear His heart beating. A heart that broke just like yours has.
> 
> 
> 
> As you find comfort in the bosom of Love Himself, dont forget to look into His eyes and see the promise of a heavenly and eternal reunion with your child. One that will not end in miscarriage. No SIDS allowed inside the gates of pearl! No stilled heartbeats. No blighted ovums. No spontaneous abortions. No grief. No sadness. Just an eternity with the child youve held in your heart so much longer than in your body! And an eternity with a God who loved you enough to orchestrate the death of His only Son to provide a way to reunite you with your child.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that Heaven will be an incredible place that defies the description of man. Never in our wildest imagination could we begin to come close to imagining what God has in store for those who love Him and have received His gift of salvation. Psalm 127 tells us that children are a gift and a reward. If you are a Christian, your gift is unopened, waiting for your arrival in Heaven. What joy your heavenly reunion with your child will bring! Perhaps the only place you ever saw your baby was on a positive pregnancy test or on a stilled sonogram screen. Child of God, you will see your baby one day! Youll see the expressions on their face, smell their fragrance, and hear that precious voice in the place that God has prepared. Was a hospital room the only place you were ever able to hold your stilled child in your arms? One day, because of the sacrifice of Calvary youll explore together all that Heaven has to offer. For the child of God these are great and precious promises. Not only are you assured an eternity with the baby you have loved and lost, but even more importantly, you will be with the God who loved you enough to sacrifice His baby to allow you an eternity with yours. All you have to do is accept His salvation and with a joyful, redeemed heart join Him at His home. Heand your childare waiting for you there.
> 
> -Beth Forbus
> 
> Looking forward to seeing my 3 angels one day. Thank you Lord for taking good care of them.

OMG Sarah,thank you for this...I for oe have been missing my angel lately..can not wait to meet up wIth him one of the good days..for now God will contuinue nurturing and caring for him..lost my pregnancy at 5weeks,and I'v always refereed to my baby as a "he"for some reason,just thout it was a boy..#loads of hugs angel mummies.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Sarah, thankyou for listening to God when he told you to create this thread. Thankyou for listening to his quiet whisper when he urged you to create space online where woman can share their heart, their hurt and include faith in God in the midst of their walk to conceive. As it is coming up to our 2 yr Anniversary of this thread, i want to say in advance - thank you.

Ladies, I recently moved to Texas from Australia and with Gods blessings i had the privilege today of meeting another BnB member from this thread, HisGrace. It was lovely to meet her, although never meeting her before, it was as if i had always known her. Thats the thing when it comes to God when he created spiritual sisters, he creates bonds between people that have never met because not only do we share wanting to be mothers, and then being blessed as one, but the Honour of being called family when we share God as our Father.

I am reminded today of Gods crazy and bizarre way he connects people, he is in his workshop creating friendships and ties in one another while we sleep. His work is never done in our lives. He is constantly working for our good. Let's rest in that today.


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## shorty42383

QueenKingfish said:


> shorty42383 said:
> 
> 
> I just stumbled across this thread and I am so excited to go through and read all of the posts! This is probably the best forum that I have seen, sharing in each other's journeys and encouraging each other to grow closer with Christ through all of this! Thank you for this forum!
> 
> My husband and I have been trying to conceive baby #1 fir a little over a year. Today I was diagnosed with PCOS and will begin metformin tomorrow morning. I am catiously optimistic! I am excited to finally TTY with the ability to actually conceive!
> 
> Sounds like you and I are in about the same spot of the journey :) make sure you take the Met with a meal! Welcome to the thread!Click to expand...


I took my first dose this morning and made sure to eat before hand. I was really nervous how my stomach would handle it, I don't do well with meds, normally. But, I was totally fine! How are you doing with the met? How long have you been on it?


----------



## blue33

Welcome Shorty42383 :flower:


----------



## ProfWife

Ladies - in need of prayer right now...

The co-worker who made me so upset last year at school with her pregnancy ("just use opks...they work every time...took us only 4 months") who had her baby in May just announced in her autumn blessing card that she's pregnant with #2. 

Trying REALLY hard to be happy for her when I'm desperately seeking and praying for my own struggle to end with two lines. (And yes, she knows we're struggling and that we've been "diagnosed" as infertile now...still sent me the ecard at school today.)

Hubs and I talked at great length today about our plan moving forward...and neither of us is really sure of what to do next. Since we haven't felt anything for or against any method or option we have, we're just maintaining the current status quo.

Oh...and the chiropractor found a spot on my hip bone on the x-ray taken last week. He's sending it off to be evaluated by a radiology tech for their opinions. This was after finding out my principal's wife is having a double mastectomy for breast cancer last week and that a dear friend's brain tumor has come back. It's been a rough day, to put it mildly.


----------



## Godsjewel

TODAYS SCRIPTURE

Looking unto Jesus, the author and finisher of our faith...
(Hebrews 12:2, NKJV)

TODAYS WORD from Joel and Victoria

In John Chapter 4, Jesus met a Samaritan woman at a well. He asked her for something to drink. She was a little surprised because in those days the Jews didnt have anything to do with the Samaritans. She said, How can you ask me for something to drink? Jesus said, If you knew who I am, you would ask of Me, and I would give you Living Water.

She immediately began to look in the natural. She said, But, sir, you dont have anything to draw water with. You dont have any kind of bucket or pail. How can you give me living water?

How many times do people do the same thing today? God tells us He is going to do something great in our lives, and we start looking at things in the natural, and before long, we talk ourselves out of it! But we have to remember, God can take something that is ordinary, breathe on it and turn it into something thats extraordinary. With God, all things are possible! Dont just look at things in the natural, look at the greatness of God. Stay focused on what He can do and embrace all He has for you!

A PRAYER FOR TODAY

Father, today I lift my eyes off of my circumstances and set my focus on You. I know that with You, all things are possible. Show me Your ways. Show me Your love and all of the good things You have prepared for me in Jesus name. Amen.


----------



## shorty42383

ProfWife said:


> Ladies - in need of prayer right now...
> 
> The co-worker who made me so upset last year at school with her pregnancy ("just use opks...they work every time...took us only 4 months") who had her baby in May just announced in her autumn blessing card that she's pregnant with #2.
> 
> Trying REALLY hard to be happy for her when I'm desperately seeking and praying for my own struggle to end with two lines. (And yes, she knows we're struggling and that we've been "diagnosed" as infertile now...still sent me the ecard at school today.)
> 
> Hubs and I talked at great length today about our plan moving forward...and neither of us is really sure of what to do next. Since we haven't felt anything for or against any method or option we have, we're just maintaining the current status quo.
> 
> Oh...and the chiropractor found a spot on my hip bone on the x-ray taken last week. He's sending it off to be evaluated by a radiology tech for their opinions. This was after finding out my principal's wife is having a double mastectomy for breast cancer last week and that a dear friend's brain tumor has come back. It's been a rough day, to put it mildly.

Praying for you right now! Just remember that the Lord promises to give us the desires of our hearts, Psalms 37:3-5. After all, he is the one that placed them in there. Unfortunately, for some of us it takes longer for those desires to come to fruition. 

Praying that your sorrow will be replaced with joy, even if only for a few moments and that your frustration will be replaced with peace! Also, lifting up those in your life that are struggling with health concerns!


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Ladies - in need of prayer right now...
> 
> .

I&#8217;m sorry Hun:hugs: This journey has definitely opened my eyes that so many people aren&#8217;t educated on infertility and don&#8217;t understand that their words or advice are hurtful. For instance, I just miscarried twins a couple of weeks ago and then my sis-in-law who has 2 boys that took her less than 6 months to conceive just miscarried as well. She was going on how she doesn&#8217;t understand how this can happen and it seems like everyone else around her is getting pregnant and so quickly &#8230;.I just nodded my head. In my mind I&#8217;m thinking, &#8220;Really?!?! You&#8217;re going to tell me all this when I&#8217;ve been struggling for 6yrs to have my 1st child and have had 3 losses within a 5 month period.&#8221; Sadly, some will never get it.

I completely understand how you are feeling as all of the words are like sand paper to our hearts. I pray that the Lord will comfort you and heal the scrapes that these words have placed on your heart. 

What has helped me along this path is knowing that God has given us all a separate path and journey in this life. Some women can look at their husbands and get pregnant, but we may in turn have something they have prayed or longed for. I have a wonderful family, an amazingly supportive Hubby and a beautiful daughter who is a precious addition to our life.

God always has a plan for our good and I know it&#8217;s hard, but we have to trust Him and know that His timing is perfect, whether it be next week, in a couple of months or a years, He knows your heart&#8217;s desire and has placed it there for a reason. During this time, ask God what He would want you to learn during this waiting period. 

Praying for health and healing!


----------



## me222

Ohh Sarah- I'd love to be one of those women who just look at their husband and fall pregnant...I'm sure we all feel this way. But, like you said- all our journeys are different and we are to continue serving Jesus even during the difficult waiting period. Many hugs to you. 
Pro-wife- praying for comfort for you too. It sux when people are so insensitive. We've all experience the dumb naïve comments and tried to hold our heads high and smile through it...then go home and cry:(. I think since we all don't have the opportunity to easily meet each other in person - that when we get to heaven and all meet- there may be a true understanding between us as we remember this forum and how we laughed, cried and prayed for each other. Sarah- thank you for creating this forum. 
I guess during this waiting time, it has been easier for my husband and I to have left and moved to Guatemala. But - it's still hard- especially when asked when we are going to have children. WHEN? We don't know...it isn't entirely up to us. 

Anyway, praying for comfort for each of you and for God's provisions.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Im sorry Hun:hugs: This journey has definitely opened my eyes that so many people arent educated on infertility and dont understand that their words or advice are hurtful. For instance, I just miscarried twins a couple of weeks ago and then my sis-in-law who has 2 boys that took her less than 6 months to conceive just miscarried as well. She was going on how she doesnt understand how this can happen and it seems like everyone else around her is getting pregnant and so quickly .I just nodded my head. In my mind Im thinking, Really?!?! Youre going to tell me all this when Ive been struggling for 6yrs to have my 1st child and have had 3 losses within a 5 month period. Sadly, some will never get it.

I completely understand how you are feeling as all of the words are like sand paper to our hearts. I pray that the Lord will comfort you and heal the scrapes that these words have placed on your heart. 

What has helped me along this path is knowing that God has given us all a separate path and journey in this life. Some women can look at their husbands and get pregnant, but we may in turn have something they have prayed or longed for. I have a wonderful family, an amazingly supportive Hubby and a beautiful daughter who is a precious addition to our life.

God always has a plan for our good and I know its hard, but we have to trust Him and know that His timing is perfect, whether it be next week, in a couple of months or a years, He knows your hearts desire and has placed it there for a reason. During this time, ask God what He would want you to learn during this waiting period. 

Praying for health and healing![/QUOTE]


How are you feeling now towards your sister in law? What was your actually response towards her comment? I'm sorry she said that..... i wish i was there to tell her my thoughts. I would of left nothing for you to say :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

Hello ladies, 
I just found your amazing thread and I'll be so pleased to read all your prayers and destiny in a few days.

I met a woman in the ship few weeks ago and she told me that with a prayer to Jesus she got everything she wanted in her life. She gave a birth to only one child but she wanted 10. So she somehow got a job working with children and she has more than 10 now!
She told me that body heals and Jesus guides you in this process.
My hubby keep telling me that maybe it is not meant to be, maybe it is not the right time for a child? What do you think about that?
I almost died 15 years ago, when my appendix bursted and infected my whole body. That's why the sperm can not meet an egg, my tubes and ovaries are scarred and injured. Was it meant to be this horrible incident? I was in wrong dr. hands in the wrong time. I was misdiagnosed and it took 2 days till they agreed to check my appendix.

Everything is in Lord hands and I'll be more patient now....


----------



## Godsjewel

xxx_faithful said:


> How are you feeling now towards your sister in law? What was your actually response towards her comment? I'm sorry she said that..... i wish i was there to tell her my thoughts. I would of left nothing for you to say :hugs:

She has said multiple things throughout these years that have left me speechless. I just told her, "Hello, I know". Her personality is a little harsh, even though she doesn't mean to come off that way. I now just brush it off my shoulder because I know she's bound to say something that isn't going to agree with me.

I love her dearly, but I think she needs to learn how to think before she speaks.


----------



## dovkav123

"TO HOLLY SPIRIT Thou who makes me see everything and shows me the way to reach my ideal. Thou who gives me the devine gift to forgive and forget the wrong that is done to me an who are in all instances of my life with me, in this short dialogue, I want to thank Thee for everything and comfirm once more that I never want to be separated from Thee,;no matter how great the material desire may be. I want to be with Thee and my Loved ones in your Perpetual Glory. Amen. WALT"

I found this message in the Bible, it was a piece of old newspaper. Also it says Persons must say this prayer for 3 consecutive days without starting one's wish. After 3 days your wish will be granted mo matter how difficult it may be. Promise to publish this prayer.


----------



## Godsjewel

dovkav123 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I just found your amazing thread and I'll be so pleased to read all your prayers and destiny in a few days.
> 
> I met a woman in the ship few weeks ago and she told me that with a prayer to Jesus she got everything she wanted in her life. She gave a birth to only one child but she wanted 10. So she somehow got a job working with children and she has more than 10 now!
> She told me that body heals and Jesus guides you in this process.
> My hubby keep telling me that maybe it is not meant to be, maybe it is not the right time for a child? What do you think about that?
> I almost died 15 years ago, when my appendix bursted and infected my whole body. That's why the sperm can not meet an egg, my tubes and ovaries are scarred and injured. Was it meant to be this horrible incident? I was in wrong dr. hands in the wrong time. I was misdiagnosed and it took 2 days till they agreed to check my appendix.
> 
> Everything is in Lord hands and I'll be more patient now....

Welcome :flower: I'm so glad you've joined us.

Praise God that you are alive and able to share your story with us. I pray that God gives you the strength during this waiting time and we are all here to help encourage and pray for you.

Blessings :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

I actually remember my first race as a kid. I picked the shortest race&#8212;the 100 yard dash. Even though I ran as fast as my little legs could carry me&#8212;I came in dead last. But I didn&#8217;t give up. Every time track season came around, I would sign up again for the 100-yard dash, but even after considerable training, I lost every race. I don&#8217;t remember when it happened, but somewhere along the way, my track coach encouraged me to sign up to run the mile&#8212;and I did. And much to my surprise, I discovered that I had the natural stamina for long distance running&#8212;and I actually started winning some races. I still yearned to be a sprinter, but I eventually began to take pleasure in long distance running. In fact, I liked it so much that I kept running all the way through high school. 

Before I knew, it was time to sign up for the next big event in my life&#8212;the race to motherhood&#8212;and just like when I was a kid, I wanted to get to the finish line as quickly as possible. But no matter how hard I tried or what I did&#8212;my closest friends and even my younger sister were all able to crossover the finish line of motherhood far ahead of me. Little did I know that my Heavenly Coach was training me for the &#8220;motherhood marathon&#8221;. 

Hot, sweaty and panting, I would cry out to my Coach, &#8220;Why is everyone else&#8217;s race so short? Why do I have to run a marathon? All I want is to see the finish line and cross it. I am so tired and weary.&#8221; My Coach would listen to my constant complaining and then encourage me with all the things His Father said like:

28 Do you not know? Have you not heard? The Lord is the everlasting God, the Creator of the ends of the earth. He will not grow tired or weary,and his understanding no one can fathom.

29 He gives strength to the wearyand increases the power of the weak.

30 Even youths grow tired and weary,and young men stumble and fall;

31 but those who hope in the Lord will renew their strength. They will soar on wings like eagles;they will run and not grow weary, they will walk and not be faint. (Isaiah 41:28-31) 

For years, in agony and tears, I continued to train for my marathon&#8212;and my faithful Coach was always there. He would even return after days when I would run away from Him and ignore His words of wisdom. I don&#8217;t remember the exact day when it happened, but one day, instead of ignoring the words of my Coach, I started to listen to Him. Before I knew it, my toilsome training regimen started to become more tolerable. In fact, one day I even asked my Coach to run with me&#8212;He always offered to run with me, but I repeatedly told Him that I would prefer to do it alone. On the days that He ran with me, I realized that I would run and not grow weary. And somehow all those wise words that He had spoken to me all these years started to make more sense. 

My Coach and I started to run together every morning. He took me on courses that I had not run before&#8212;and together we went up steep mountain-sides that I would have never attempted on my own. As we ran, we sometimes talked non-stop and sometimes we just ran side-by-side in silence as I tried to apply some of the training techniques He had taught me. Soon, I was waking up earlier and I was running longer than I had ever run in my entire life. Every day I was learning more and more from my Coach about the purpose of my seemingly endless training for my marathon.

One day my Coach took me on a new trail. It was a crisp fall morning and the leaves were turning colors. We saw so many miraculous sights along the way&#8212;and then I saw a something that I had been longing to see for years. Just as the morning sun was beginning to rise&#8212;I saw the finish line. I took my Coach&#8217;s hand&#8212;and in that instant, I had the ability to run faster than I have ever run before. I was sprinting. It was an amazing feeling&#8212;I was soaring on eagle&#8217;s wings. And in that moment, I remembered an important life lesson that my Coach had taught me, &#8220;I can do all things through Him who gives me strength&#8221; (Philippians 4:13). 

I will never forget the glorious moment when I crossed over the finish line&#8212;and I was bestowed with the gold medal of motherhood. It was surreal. I rejoiced in this beautiful victory and at the same time I felt completely unworthy to receive this honor. I gazed at my Coach&#8217;s face with tears of joy in my eyes and the deepest gratitude in my heart&#8212;and all I could whisper was something He had once told me, &#8220;I have fought the good fight, I have finished the race, I have kept the faith&#8221; (2 Timothy 4:7). 

I am still running with my Coach. And no matter where you are in your own race&#8212;I hope you will never forget these words from our loving and faithful Heavenly Coach from Hebrews 12:1-3, which says:

&#8220;Let us run with perseverance the race marked out for us. 2 Let us fix our eyes on Jesus, the author and perfecter of our faith, who for the joy set before him endured the cross, scorning its shame, and sat down at the right hand of the throne of God. 3 Consider him who endured such opposition from sinful men, so that you will not grow weary and lose heart.&#8221;

--By Christy Nueman


----------



## dovkav123

Godsjewel, beautiful and inspirational story. Thank you.


----------



## steph_466

Wow great message :)


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling now towards your sister in law? What was your actually response towards her comment? I'm sorry she said that..... i wish i was there to tell her my thoughts. I would of left nothing for you to say :hugs:
> 
> She has said multiple things throughout these years that have left me speechless. I just told her, "Hello, I know". Her personality is a little harsh, even though she doesn't mean to come off that way. I now just brush it off my shoulder because I know she's bound to say something that isn't going to agree with me.
> 
> I love her dearly, but I think she needs to learn how to think before she speaks.Click to expand...


Sar my sister-in-law and your sister-in-law should be friends :) or better yet, why didnt God make you MY sister-in-law? :dohh:

I dont know how you deal with her personality, i would rather avoid a question then to hurt someone labelled as being 'honest'. So i do the only thing i know how and pray to God to remove my ill feelings towards her and her ability to speak her mind. God always removes these feelings i have of her, thankfully, as i wouldn't know how to deal with her being family otherwise.


----------



## QueenKingfish

shorty42383 said:


> I took my first dose this morning and made sure to eat before hand. I was really nervous how my stomach would handle it, I don't do well with meds, normally. But, I was totally fine! How are you doing with the met? How long have you been on it?

I was GREAT the first week with the 1/2 dose, so when I went to the full dose on Wednesday, I was hoping to not have any symptoms... Not quite what happened. I've been a little nauseated after taking it, but the more I snack on (smart) stuff between meals, the less that is an issue. I've been hitting the potty a lot more - if I hadn't just ended my cycle, I'd be testing for sure! Also, with the higher dose, I've had a little bit of the "Metformin Mushies" :argh: but that's mostly when I splurge and have something that is high in fat or has more carbs/sugar than my body has been used to for the past 3 weeks. 

Hope you continue to have a symptom-free experience! :)


----------



## xxx_faithful

What are you INVESTING in today?

Just a last minute thought for tonight. What we VALUE most, we will invest in. We will spend the majority of our time and thoughts on matters that mean the most to our hearts. Ever heard the common saying, 'We don't have time to do that'. What people really mean is, 'This means more to us, we will spend our time doing this instead.'

There is nothing wrong with celebrating our hard efforts and enjoying different levels of comfort. There is nothing wrong with thinking and reassuring our thoughts we want to eventuate into reality. If anything i encourage and recommend it. 

Us woman can be all about hard work and conquering challenges, thats an important element of how God created us to be. But he also created us to have rest. REST in our thoughts, rest in our days, but above all, REST IN HIM.

We can often overlook the hours we spend consumed by ttc. Charting temps, scheduling in our next Dr's apt, googling possible early pregnancy signs, crying the month is over to start all over again, hearing another pregnancy from an undeserving mother-to-be, confiding in dh that you can't take another month, another m/c, another test more.

While this is all well and good, and what i mean by good, i mean by productive, focused, therapeutic, fixated on your goal. But aren't we forgetting time to invest into us? The us that gets put on the back burner when other priorities take place. We seem to take the time to do other things, or find the time to let certain people affect us, but how much time do we spend restoring our spirit? repairing our wounds? Do we take time to repair them at all? 

Take some time today to love yourself, think of some things you used to enjoy and do them. I'll leave tonight with this&#8230; 
_"Life is too short to spend another day in war with yourself." _ Let ttc be a loved one.. not a time where we give ourselves a hard time. 

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## steph_466

faithful thats really nice, I quite like that :) And I really cant agree more!


----------



## Shelbs21

Well ladies, I think I'm out. The light bleeding I had must have been my period. Weird!! I took a test today and it was negative. I am 9 days late of when my normal period should have started. 

Since I had such a wacky cycle, I have no idea when I am supposed to ovulate next. I think its some time next week?? So DH and i are going to have fun BDing till i find out if i get my BFP next month. 

I think Im going to refrain from symptom spotting and just see how it goes. 
Good Luck to you all. I hope you get your BFPs very soon.


----------



## Godsjewel

Shelbs21 said:


> Well ladies, I think I'm out. The light bleeding I had must have been my period. Weird!! I took a test today and it was negative. I am 9 days late of when my normal period should have started.
> 
> Since I had such a wacky cycle, I have no idea when I am supposed to ovulate next. I think its some time next week?? So DH and i are going to have fun BDing till i find out if i get my BFP next month.
> 
> I think Im going to refrain from symptom spotting and just see how it goes.
> Good Luck to you all. I hope you get your BFPs very soon.

I'm sorry dear :hugs:

I just wanted to let you know that it can take a healthy couple up to a year to concieve and you have about a 20% chance each month, so don't let this one month discourage you. 

Hopefully it will happen sooner than that, but more importantly...in God's perfect timing :flower:


----------



## xxx_faithful

https://i39.tinypic.com/29olgxw.jpg


I have seen this picture from time to time again circulating the internet but are we really looking at what it's saying? Let me put it simply ..

_________________ (INSERT NAME) was infertile.

_________________ (INSERT NAME) was told she could not have children.

_________________ (INSERT NAME) had already suffered several losses.

_________________ (INSERT NAME) _____________________(INSERT YOUR INFERTILITY).

This is a reminder that God has the last say, he is head of the Doctor's Clinic, CEO of the Fertility Specialists Board, he is the man that runs and owns the building. Go to him today, ring him up and make an appointment. God only knows it's been awhile.

The struggles of TTC is one I wouldn&#8217;t have chosen but now wouldn&#8217;t trade because as David said in the Psalms &#8220;Better is one day in your courts than thousands elsewhere.&#8221; In other words, I want to stay in the center of God&#8217;s will. I trust him to continue filling the mama-longings in our hearts {Ps. 84:11}. I trust him to take care of me when I&#8217;m old {Is. 46:4}. I trust him to have a plan that is greater than mine {Rom. 8:28}.

And in that I can rest.

Even more than rest, I can rejoice.

It is well with my soul.


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## ttcmoon

Hey girls may I join you all?
I am ttcing for last 3yrs and have had 2 miscarriages.Praying hard for a BPF and a sticky baby.
Thanks xxx_faithful for letting me about this group!


----------



## steph_466

Welcome ttcmoon :)


----------



## Godsjewel

ttcmoon said:


> Hey girls may I join you all?
> I am ttcing for last 3yrs and have had 2 miscarriages.Praying hard for a BPF and a sticky baby.
> Thanks xxx_faithful for letting me about this group!

Welcome :flower:

I'm very sorry about your angels, I know your pain and sadness as I to have experienced multiple losses.

You will definitely be encouraged and prayed for. Feel free to ask questions or voice any concerns you have, we are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

But immediately Jesus spoke to them, saying, Take courage, it is I; do not be afraid. 

Matthew 14:27

Have you ever realized just how much you have in common with Jesus disciples? Confused? Even if you are not a sweaty, stinky fisherman, a hated tax collector, or hot-headed loud mouth, I promise you can see yourself in these much loved men if you will look deep into the stories of their encounters with the Savior. As you read the accounts of the disciples facing storms on the sea of Galilee, you may see similarities with the day to day struggles you face with infertility. 

In the passage of Scripture we find in Matthew 14, the disciples have been with Jesus witnessing Him doing amazing things. Theyve been privileged to be eye-witnesses to His earthly ministry, and even served as waiters and matreds as He fed the 5,000 that day. They had to be worn out as they set sail for Gennesaret that night and probably thought theyd rest a little on their way. Wrong! A massive storm rose all of a sudden. The waves were beating against the ship like a furious adversary. These tired men were fearful for their lives. They had survived storms before, but this one was strong. They didnt know if they could survive this storm and they were scared.

Now can you see any similarities with you and your Bible time counterparts?

Perhaps, like the disciples, you were surprised by the storm that arose suddenly in your life. Everyone in your family had children easily so you naturally assumed parenthood would come just as effortlessly for you. But with the lightening crash of one diagnosis, the storm of infertility began to toss your heart around like a tiny, wooden vessel. What started out as an exciting venture toward building a family has turned into a journey peppered with anxiety and fear. If youve seen yourself in the fear faced by Jesus chosen shipmates, please dont abandon ship just yet. Someone is walking on the water toward you to calm your fears.

As if the storm raging around them were not enough to send them into panic mode, one of the disciples looked out through the waves crashing around them and saw what appeared to be a ghost. They know no one can possibly walk on water. Its impossible! It must be a ghost. Something even worse is going to happen. Their fear escalated exponentially when in reality the very thing they feared was actually the One coming to save them. 

As Jesus drew near His terrified friends, He spoke peace to them. Immediately Jesus spoke to them, saying, Take courage, it is I; do not be afraid. How could Jesus have the audacity to tell them not to be afraid? Their boat is being tossed around like a toy and their lives are in danger. They are rightfully terrified because they thought they were seeing a ghost. Come on! Who walks on water? How could He realistically tell them not to be afraid?

The same reason He tells you not to be afraid in the midst of your infertility. You see, Jesus was in complete control of the entire situation that night on the sea of Galilee. He called out to Peter to come to Him, and Peter walked on the water, too. Even after Peter became afraid and began to sink, Jesus still defied the laws of physics that He Himself had written, and rescued him as the storm continued to rage. Jesus still orchestrated every raindrop, every gust of wind. When Jesus determined the time was right, the sea calmed and the storm ceased. Jesus was in full control. He knew just when the storm would stop. He knew just how. He knew the disciples didnt have to worry for their lives, because He was there and they didnt have to be afraid. 

He says the same to you today. You dont have to be afraid when Jesus is near. He knew youd have an infertility problem before your own conception. He knows just how it will resolve and when. He knows your fears--every one of them. Even the ones too terrifying to speak. Hes in control of this storm, just as He was on the Sea of Galilee that night. Never forget He stands with you, so you dont have to be afraid.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## xxx_faithful

ttcmoon said:


> Hey girls may I join you all?
> I am ttcing for last 3yrs and have had 2 miscarriages.Praying hard for a BPF and a sticky baby.
> Thanks xxx_faithful for letting me about this group!

Hi ttcmoon,

Fantastic you found us! :happydance: I just want to encourage you today, that when we stand together through the hardships our struggles slowly fade. Struggles cannot stand alone when there is support so strong, only love can stand. 

We are here for you, keeping stalking this thread for love & encouragement!

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## Jett55

Hey ladies, I'm pretty sure that if I'm not pregnant by the end of the year then I will have to give up TTC at least for awhile. We have tried everything we know and nothing. We cannot find a doctor who will take us without insurance. And we cannot afford it the money we have won't stretch that far. Pretty sure we've hit a dead end. Don't know what to do anymore & at a lost. I don't want to give up but I almost think we have no choice but to cause if it keeps on like this dh is just going to have a zombie wife. I've become an emotional wreck even dh says I'm no fun anymore. I guess I just need some prayer for some direction or something.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Jett55 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm pretty sure that if I'm not pregnant by the end of the year then I will have to give up TTC at least for awhile. We have tried everything we know and nothing. We cannot find a doctor who will take us without insurance. And we cannot afford it the money we have won't stretch that far. Pretty sure we've hit a dead end. Don't know what to do anymore & at a lost. I don't want to give up but I almost think we have no choice but to cause if it keeps on like this dh is just going to have a zombie wife. I've become an emotional wreck even dh says I'm no fun anymore. I guess I just need some prayer for some direction or something.


Jett55,

My heart goes out to you sweety... both to you and to your dh. I'm sorry you feel your at dead end with ttc for a little while. I've just recently moved to the states and i am surprised myself with the fees concerning healthcare. 

It wasn't that long ago we were coming to terms with having to wait and put off ttc for a little while before being covered for IUI, and if that didnt work then IVF (we were desperate for whatever would work). It was our last month on clomid (cycle #6) that we conceived and 9 full months later delivered a healthy girl. 

God does come through, although your tired and you cant take it anymore you will keep pressing on because that whats your made to do. You will get through this and it will be more wonderful then you could imagine. Where there's a will, there's a way. 


Lord Jesus, 

Look after our friend Jet55, guide her right now in comfort and reassurance of your ways. Take away any anxiety and worry she might have and restore her spirit. Bless her marriage and re-estabish a new fire within their home, within their lives, let ttc be in focus but not the focus. Let all our paths lead to you, and let our lives be enriched with many children.

In Jesus Name I pray.

Amen


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## uwa_amanda

Every now and again, I will order a book from Guideposts that strikes me as interesting. In my last order, there were some business sized cards that came with it that has scriptures and Faith Steps on them. One in particular struck me and I wanted to share it with you because I know we all need this every once in a while.

Make a Not To Worry List: Anytime you find yourself focusing on a worry, write it down instead. Then write a prayer to Jesus after it, lifting it up to Him.

Father, I come to You to ask that you help lift each and every woman up this morning. Most of us here are worried at one time or another and rely on You to get us through our worries and fears. Give us the strength to cast ALL of our worries on You, Lord, because You already have the answers to our worries through the plan You already have mapped out for each and every one of us. I ask this in Your most precious name, Amen.


----------



## Godsjewel

If you have received Daily Double Portions for a while, you have met Charley. If not, allow me to introduce you. Charley is the nine-pound, auburn haired, tail wagging, puppy-love of my life. If youve ever loved a pet, you understand how those big brown eyes or a sweet little snuggle can melt your heart in just an instant. Charley has bravely protected our home from viscous dryer sheets, scared away life-threatening squirrels from our backyard and remains king of the canine world--as least as far as he knows!

However, while we love the goofy little dog, Charley has given new meaning to the old phrase eating me out of house and home--literally! I had always known that puppies chew on things, but I had never had a puppy of my own, so I didnt know just how much they chew. Charley chews on everything. He chews on socks. He chews on shoes. He actually chewed a huge chunk out of a column standing in the den in my living room--with a chew toy lying on the floor right next to the chewed up column! He is literally eating me out of house and home! 

One day, Charley found a new favorite thing to chew on--power cords! If it plugs in to the wall, its his new favorite toy. Im not sure how he does it without getting the shock of his life, as he tends to chew through the cords while they are still plugged into the wall. The most grievous offense he has committed happened as I was working on my computer--no doubt creating something brilliant, Im sure! My dear Charley felt an uncontrollable urge to chew through the power cord on my computer.

For a while, my computer kept working normally. I kept surfing the internet. I might have even been working on a Daily Double Portion! However, after a while, a warning popped up on my screen telling me I was running out of power, and that if I didnt connect to a power source, I would lose my work. I knew that if I didnt connect to my power source my computer would shut down. I had to reconnect. My goofy dog had chewed through my cord and I couldnt reconnect to the power I needed. If it wasnt so aggravating, it might be a kind of funny sight to see us standing with yet another chewed up power cord and see an auburn pooch slinking away with his tail between his legs!. 

How does this help you with your infertility? Why did I waste your time just to tell you a cute story about my dog when your heart is hurting because your womb is still empty? Believe me, I respect your time and your experiences far more than that. I wanted to tell you about Charleys latest escapades to encourage you to not allow your connection to your true power source to be severed. Dont let your connection to Jesus Christ become severed during your struggle with infertility. 

This battle is emotional and it is hard. There are times when you question Gods plan for you and you wonder why He wont reveal Himself to you. Oh, if He would only tell you what Hes doing in your life! If you just knew He was going to give you a baby--even if it was going to be a long time from now--you could endure. You could get through everything if you only knew the final outcome. Why does heaven seem silent? It can get harder and harder to trust month after month, and easier and easier to let up on your prayer life. 

When you let the hurt and frustration of infertility stop your communication with God, its just like Charley chewing through the power cord and cutting off the power to my computer. For a while, you can function much like you always have. Eventually, though, youll see the warning signs. Youre running out of power. You need Gods guidance through infertility. You need His wisdom to help you know what to do. You need His comfort on the sad days. You need a real relationship with Him every day. Eventually youll find you cant go on without His power in your life. Dont let infertility be the chewed up power cord in your prayer life. 

Has your prayer life suffered because of infertility? Maybe youve already seen the warning signs popping up, telling you that youre running low. If so, why not reconnect to the power source? When I lost my connection because of a destroyed power cord, I had to go to the store and buy a new one. Thankfully, you dont have to go anywhere and make a purchase like I did. Just reconnect to Heaven. All you have to do is call on the Name of the Lord. Hes waiting for you to reconnect.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## shorty42383

QueenKingfish said:


> shorty42383 said:
> 
> 
> I took my first dose this morning and made sure to eat before hand. I was really nervous how my stomach would handle it, I don't do well with meds, normally. But, I was totally fine! How are you doing with the met? How long have you been on it?
> 
> I was GREAT the first week with the 1/2 dose, so when I went to the full dose on Wednesday, I was hoping to not have any symptoms... Not quite what happened. I've been a little nauseated after taking it, but the more I snack on (smart) stuff between meals, the less that is an issue. I've been hitting the potty a lot more - if I hadn't just ended my cycle, I'd be testing for sure! Also, with the higher dose, I've had a little bit of the "Metformin Mushies" :argh: but that's mostly when I splurge and have something that is high in fat or has more carbs/sugar than my body has been used to for the past 3 weeks.
> 
> Hope you continue to have a symptom-free experience! :)Click to expand...


Im starting my full dosage tonight so we will see how I handle that. I just finished an antibiotic yesterday (sinus infection :wacko:), which I took in the evening and can be rough on the tummy, so I am glad that all I will have to take tonight is the met. 

I have been experiencing "metformin mushies", that makes me laugh... but like you I am trying to adhere to a new diet of more whole foods, low fat/low sugar diet. I never thought about carbs before and now I am trying to find PCOS diet recipes. This is def a lifestyle change but I think in the end, once I get used to it, I will be healthier.

Is it weird that this is kind of like a blessing in disguise for me? Don't get me wrong, I hate the infertility it has caused and the fact that I have a hormone imbalance, but I never worried about my diet, it wasn't all that bad and I wasn't overweight... but now I am going to have a healthier lifestyle becasue I have to! My body is the temple of God and it is now time for me to treat is as such!

I am praying for you and your journey!


----------



## shorty42383

Jett55 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm pretty sure that if I'm not pregnant by the end of the year then I will have to give up TTC at least for awhile. We have tried everything we know and nothing. We cannot find a doctor who will take us without insurance. And we cannot afford it the money we have won't stretch that far. Pretty sure we've hit a dead end. Don't know what to do anymore & at a lost. I don't want to give up but I almost think we have no choice but to cause if it keeps on like this dh is just going to have a zombie wife. I've become an emotional wreck even dh says I'm no fun anymore. I guess I just need some prayer for some direction or something.

I am so sorry you are in this situation right now! Although, I really have no words that could possibly calm your troubled heart, I am lifting you, your situation, and your relationship with your DH up to the Lord, right now! 

He will carry you through this no matter what the outcome. When you are weak he is strong. No matter what keep your faith in him, even if it doesn't seem as strong as it used to be. I believe that the Lord can work with just a glimmer of faith, in reality he can work with no faith at all, he is the Almighty!


----------



## Godsjewel

TODAYS SCRIPTURE

Though the fig tree does not bud and there are no grapes on the vines, though the olive crop fails and the fields produce no food, though there are no sheep in the pen and no cattle in the stalls, yet I will rejoice in the LORD, I will be joyful in God my Savior.
(Habakkuk 3:1718, NIV)

TODAYS WORD from Joel and Victoria

We all face challenges, difficulties and times when things dont go our way. God doesnt send these storms, but He will allow us to go through certain things in order to shape our character and prove our faith. Really, its in our times of difficulty that we grow and develop.

God wants to use the tough times in our lives to do a work in us. He wants to strengthen and develop us. Our attitude in times of adversity is the evidence of our maturity. Are we going to treat people right even when were being mistreated? Are we going to stay full of joy even when the bottom falls out? Are we going to be faithful even in the dry seasons of our lives when we dont see anything good happening?

It may take more effort. You may have to work harder to keep a good attitude, but remember, attitude and faith in God is the key to your promotion. As you keep that positive attitude of faith and expectancy, even in times of adversity, God will deliver you and move you forward into the destiny He has prepared for you!

A PRAYER FOR TODAY

Father, I want to grow spiritually and be more like You. I choose to trust You in times of adversity knowing that You are working things out for my good. Renew a right attitude in me by Your Spirit in Jesus name. Amen.


----------



## _aoife_

Hi there :flower:
Not sure if this is the place for me but I will give it a try and tell you ladies a bit about myself: 

I am 26 and my husband is 32, we recently decided that we are ready to start our family. So I have thrown out the bcps and am now on CD1 (yay!) so I can finally start actually TTC :happydance:

The reason that I thought that this thread may be appropriate for me is that I am currently a bit lost spiritually. DH however is not, he is a devout high Anglican, whereas I myself came into our relationship as what I referred to as a "reluctant agnostic" meaning that I so badly wanted to believe in God but just couldn't for whatever reason. My rationale was mainly that "I am a scientist, I cant believe in that!" I also thought that I was just missing that part of me and it caused me a lot of pain. I was raised Roman Catholic and went to 12 years of Catholic school but just never felt any remotely spiritual presence in my life. This was painful and not at all what I wanted. It caused great nihilism in my life. 

I then met my DH whom as I mentioned is a faithful high Anglican and he introduced me to a number of different perspectives and loads of literature such as C.S. Lewis (who has since become one of my favourite authors!) Very slowly and gently he taught me the value of God in our lives. He Persuaded me to attend mass with him, which began as a duty and has since become a joy. Although I still have doubt, I am slowly coming to appreciate and even love Christianity and Christ. 

My DH has managed to "convert" me so to speak but in the most subtle and compassionate way. There was no pushing, lecturing or judgement, he simply showed me what is out there and provided me with the logic, reasoning and literature to back up his beliefs and let me take the next step. I sometimes even feel like things were set up this way as before I met him I was so lost and alone spiritually and I now feel full of hope. 

I hope that this post wasn't too long or rambling, I just wanted to put it all out there as I do not want to be deceptive. I still doubt and question, I know that I am not yet where I want to be spiritually, but I believe that with time and the right support I will get there! I see this journey TTC as an excellent opportunity to work on my spiritual self more. I am hoping that the ladies on this forum might offer a bit of support in that sense as our church congregation is very small and I am in academia (science for that matter) which does not exactly lend itself to finding Christ or interacting with other Christians. 

If I am in the wrong place, please excuse my intrusion.


----------



## Godsjewel

_aoife_ said:


> Hi there :flower:
> Not sure if this is the place for me but I will give it a try and tell you ladies a bit about myself:
> 
> I am 26 and my husband is 32, we recently decided that we are ready to start our family. So I have thrown out the bcps and am now on CD1 (yay!) so I can finally start actually TTC :happydance:
> .

You are in the perfect place and we welcome you with arms wide open :hugs:

Congrats on starting this journey of ttc! I can't think of a more appropriate time to see God's handiwork :thumbup:

I was raised in a Christian home all my life and have believed in God ever since I was a little girl, but I have been through various trials in my life and I don't know what I would have done if I didn't believe or have the faith in God that I do. 

I can't explain it, but I just sense his peace and calmness when I call on His name. Everyone's faith journey is different and I'm sure a lot of the ladies on here will have wonderful stories to tell you.

It sounds like your husband is a wonderful man and no one should ever feel pressured or pushed into believing in God. God wants us to show His love in the way we act and how we treat others. I give your hubby a A+ :haha:


----------



## xxx_faithful

shorty42383 said:


> QueenKingfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shorty42383 said:
> 
> 
> I took my first dose this morning and made sure to eat before hand. I was really nervous how my stomach would handle it, I don't do well with meds, normally. But, I was totally fine! How are you doing with the met? How long have you been on it?
> 
> I was GREAT the first week with the 1/2 dose, so when I went to the full dose on Wednesday, I was hoping to not have any symptoms... Not quite what happened. I've been a little nauseated after taking it, but the more I snack on (smart) stuff between meals, the less that is an issue. I've been hitting the potty a lot more - if I hadn't just ended my cycle, I'd be testing for sure! Also, with the higher dose, I've had a little bit of the "Metformin Mushies" :argh: but that's mostly when I splurge and have something that is high in fat or has more carbs/sugar than my body has been used to for the past 3 weeks.
> 
> Hope you continue to have a symptom-free experience! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im starting my full dosage tonight so we will see how I handle that. I just finished an antibiotic yesterday (sinus infection :wacko:), which I took in the evening and can be rough on the tummy, so I am glad that all I will have to take tonight is the met.
> 
> I have been experiencing "metformin mushies", that makes me laugh... but like you I am trying to adhere to a new diet of more whole foods, low fat/low sugar diet. I never thought about carbs before and now I am trying to find PCOS diet recipes. This is def a lifestyle change but I think in the end, once I get used to it, I will be healthier.
> 
> Is it weird that this is kind of like a blessing in disguise for me? Don't get me wrong, I hate the infertility it has caused and the fact that I have a hormone imbalance, but I never worried about my diet, it wasn't all that bad and I wasn't overweight... but now I am going to have a healthier lifestyle becasue I have to! My body is the temple of God and it is now time for me to treat is as such!
> 
> I am praying for you and your journey!Click to expand...


Shorty42383,

You are spot on with your temple being the body of your Holy Spirit! I get so excited for people when they begin to embark on a new eating/lifestyle change. It will be so rewarding once you start to feel results - not just physically but emotionally as i believe you're purifying your blood, your cells, your spirit. It's great when we go back to simpler times and eating how Jesus would of ate, and how Jesus would of wanted our bodies to be nourished with.

I was tested for being gluten sensitive a few years ago. I remember praying that the tests came back negative for being allergic to gluten (let's face it, it's in a lot of foods we eat), after the 3 wk absolutely clean diet my Natropath had me on (no food from packets, cans, bottles - just 100% clean foods) I decided i wanted to continue, and it's been 5 yrs and 2 dress sizes smaller later. 

_
"Our body is the temple of the Holy Spirit, and many of our temples are filled with trash and garbage yet we expect the Holy Spirit to abide there too."_

_
"Enjoy your body; use it every way you can. Don't be afraid of it, or what other people think of it, it's the greatest instrument you'll ever own."
_


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## Godsjewel

How precious is this?!?!?!

Take a second to watch the video below.

https://screen.yahoo.com/babys-emotional-reaction-mothers-song-144913027.html


----------



## uwa_amanda

Godsjewel said:


> How precious is this?!?!?!
> 
> Take a second to watch the video below.
> 
> https://screen.yahoo.com/babys-emotional-reaction-mothers-song-144913027.html

I cried so hard after watching that I had to stop it before it was over. :cry:


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> How precious is this?!?!?!
> 
> Take a second to watch the video below.
> 
> https://screen.yahoo.com/babys-emotional-reaction-mothers-song-144913027.html
> 
> I cried so hard after watching that I had to stop it before it was over. :cry:Click to expand...

I wanted to grab the baby out of the video and hold her. What a doll!


----------



## xxx_faithful

_aoife_ said:


> Hi there :flower:
> Not sure if this is the place for me but I will give it a try and tell you ladies a bit about myself:
> 
> I am 26 and my husband is 32, we recently decided that we are ready to start our family. So I have thrown out the bcps and am now on CD1 (yay!) so I can finally start actually TTC :happydance:

Welcome _aoife_,

I hope you feel right at home on this thread. We are woman who share God from all walks of life. We are definitely challenged by our circumstances but as children we always run back home. 

My story is similar to Sarah's, I too, was raised in a Christian home since i was little. I have lived my whole life with and for God, but there were times i tried to live without him.. the more 'in control' i felt i was in my life.. the more out of control it became.

You remind me of my husband. He was raised with the idea, "If you cant prove it in a lab, if you cant see it, or feel it with your hands then you cant prove God to me." I knew it was something he needed to experience himself and not something i could experience on his behalf. There was a well known preacher that came and spoke at our church back in Australia, my hubby heard of him and wanted to go. His perspective changed after that night. I guess you could say, he experienced something personal.

Be encouraged everyone's situation is different and personal. Thanyou for joining this thread, we hope you feel inspired in your journey. If ever you have any questions or want to vent, we are here for you.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ6YJFfjxrM


Much love


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## xxx_faithful

May i share with you ladies what i came across in my daily devotion today?

_"Now God has us where he wants us, with all the time in this world and the next to shower grace and kindness upon us in Christ Jesus. Saving is all his idea, and all his work. All we do is trust him enough to let him do it. It's God's gift from start to finish."
- Ephesians 2:7-8
_

Heavenly Father,

We come before you tonight with our hearts desires. We acknowledge your work in our lives and ask that you will reveal your plans for us in your timing, and provide peace in the interim. You have us where you need us to be, not where is comfortable, or where is safe from growth or challenges. But exactly where you have called us. May we rest in that, rest in your ways, knowing you only ever give us the very best. Allow us to trust you enough to do your works.

In Jesus Name, 

Amen


*xxx_faithful
*


----------



## _aoife_

I just wanted to thank you ladies for your warm welcomes! :cloud9:
It really made my day. I hope that I can possibly fit in here even though I still am questioning and have my doubts. I very much want to follow the Lord. I have been baptized Catholic and have recently started attending a high Anglican church weekly, but I am having some troubles regarding my faith. 

As I have said I desperately want to believe, I want it with all my heart. It sometimes hurts that I cannot feel a connection to God and I just don't know what to do about it. I am sorry to be pouring my heart out here, it is just very troublesome. As an academic in the sciences I do not have many (ie. any) people that I can talk to about this so it is a bit pent up inside me. With beginning my TTC journey I feel the need to have a connection to God even more. I keep expecting myself to feel His presence but I just dont :cry: 

I know that a TTC forum is not exactly the place for me to profess my existential crisis, but maybe some of you ladies might have a few words of advice or encouragement? I just feel that when attempting to bring a LO into this world I should be more sure of my faith. I feel like I might fail at bringing new life into this world if I cannot even feel God's love within myself (sappy I know :() 

Well again sorry for my out pouring of spiritual insecurity, I am sure that you ladies do not want to think of these sort of things when you are focusing on TTC your own bundles of love, but I just needed to get it out there and the internet is wonderful for that! lol!


----------



## shorty42383

_aoife_ said:


> Well again sorry for my out pouring of spiritual insecurity, I am sure that you ladies do not want to think of these sort of things when you are focusing on TTC your own bundles of love, but I just needed to get it out there and the internet is wonderful for that! lol!


Please don't apologize for your journey and where you are right now! All of us have been in different places, at different times with our faith. And I think, I can speak for most of us, our deepest desire is for you to have a personal realtinghip with Christ and spend eternity in his presence! So we are here to support you not only through your TTC journey but your faith walk as well!

Do you do any sort of personal devotional time? Finding a devotional book that resonates with you and then taking some quiet time to just talk with God and sit in his presence, he will answer you when the timing is right. I am praying that you begin to feel the Holy Spirit around you!


----------



## Godsjewel

shorty42383 said:


> _aoife_ said:
> 
> 
> Well again sorry for my out pouring of spiritual insecurity, I am sure that you ladies do not want to think of these sort of things when you are focusing on TTC your own bundles of love, but I just needed to get it out there and the internet is wonderful for that! lol!
> 
> 
> Please don't apologize for your journey and where you are right now! All of us have been in different places, at different times with our faith. And I think, I can speak for most of us, our deepest desire is for you to have a personal realtinghip with Christ and spend eternity in his presence! So we are here to support you not only through your TTC journey but your faith walk as well!
> 
> Do you do any sort of personal devotional time? Finding a devotional book that resonates with you and then taking some quiet time to just talk with God and sit in his presence, he will answer you when the timing is right. I am praying that you begin to feel the Holy Spirit around you!Click to expand...


AMEN!!! I totally agree, we love you and accept you as a sister in Christ and are here for you no matter what your concerns are! :hugs: We want to help water the seed of faith that has already been planted in your heart. It's our privilege to walk this journey with you!


----------



## Godsjewel

Prayer. Its a powerful weapon in your struggle with infertility. Do you pray for yourself? Do you and your spouse pray together for children? There are few things more precious than a husband and wife bowing down and approaching God together to ask Him for the blessing of children. You want to have children together. You want to raise children together. Why not pray about your children together? (I recently came across a study that shows that when a couple prays together daily the divorce rate drops from 1 in 2 to 1 in 1,052.) Do you enlist others to pray for you? Remember that the Sarahs Laughter Prayer Team is available to you. We consider it an honor to pray over each request that is submitted. 

If you could ask anyone in the world to pray for you in regard to your infertility, who would you ask? Your pastor? A respected family member? What about Billy Graham? Maybe you would choose a missionary who had faced death in the face and survived, or had witnessed hundreds of people give their lives to the Lord under their ministry. Someone who had fought infertility and now has children of her own? What if you could go back in time? Would you ask the Apostle Paul to cry out to God on your behalf? What about John or Peter? After all, they walked with Christ. They would probably know just what to say to Him to really get His attention, wouldnt they? Would it be Hannah or Elizabeth you would call on? If you could choose anyone from any time to pray for you in regard to your ability to have children, who would you choose?

Do you realize the Holy Spirit prays for you?

Romans 8:26-27 says In the same way the Spirit also helps our weakness; for we do not know how to pray as we should, but the Spirit Himself intercedes for us with groaning too deep for words; and He who searches the hearts knows what the mind of the Spirit is, because He intercedes for the saints according to the will of God. 

The Holy Spirit of God prays for you! There are times we simply do not know the right way to pray for ourselves. Perhaps we pray with our whole heart that God allows us to conceive, yet Gods perfect plan holds an adopted child. What if God wants us to conceive naturally, yet we pray for finances to pursue treatment? We think we know how we should pray, but we are human beings and our way of thinking can be flawed. If we are honest with ourselves we can all tell of times we thought we knew what Gods will for our lives was, only to find out later that we were mistaken. God knows you dont always know exactly what to pray for, so the Holy Spirit intercedes on your behalf. The Holy Spirit is never mistaken, and He prays according to Gods perfect will for our lives. 

Imagine the prayers of the Holy Spirit being offered on your behalf! The Holy Spirit praying about the creation of your family. Does He pray that you conceive? Does He pray that you become open to the idea of adoption? Does He pray that you find contentment as you wait? Whatever He prays, He prays perfectly within the will of God.

Be encouraged today that the Holy Spirit intercedes for you. God knows your need and the Holy Spirit intercedes on your behalf. Keep praying. Keep crying out to God yourself. Keep listening for His voice and His guidance. He can do amazing things through your infertility as the Holy Spirit Himself intercedes for you today.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## xxx_faithful

_aoife_ said:


> I just wanted to thank you ladies for your warm welcomes! :cloud9:
> It really made my day. I hope that I can possibly fit in here even though I still am questioning and have my doubts. I very much want to follow the Lord. I have been baptized Catholic and have recently started attending a high Anglican church weekly, but I am having some troubles regarding my faith.


Aoife,

Thankyou for confiding in all of us. It can be hard when you need to talk to someone how you feel, rest assured this is more then a ttc thread, it's a 'doing life together thread'. It's about our ups and our downs not just about ttc, and definitely not just about when things are going rosy. We want to create an environment where you feel open to unrattle your fears and be honest, if heaven forbid, you can't be with other those around you :) Believe me when i tell you, some woman on this thread know more about me then my closest friends. You know who you are ;)

Like i said, we are here from all walks of like, and all walks of faith. That is great you have started attending a high Anglican church, how are you liking it so far ? Have you been to church or any other type of church before ? 

I have had the privilege of exploring & being educated on various other faiths, and also churches. I studied Nutrition Medicine and found an endless compassion for working with children with neurological disorders & behaviours. Moving cities enabled me to change jobs and i ended up in a Pastoring role at a well educated Highschool. I would speak to the children about the world they lived in, and how they saw sense in life. I encouraged whatever faith they believed in and encouraged them to keep searching until they found a common ground in their heart that connected them to God. I would however, always, as my role at the school, be open and verbal with them on what God i believed in and reasons for my decision being a christian.

I would tell them, that there were times i lived for God, and times i would live without him. Those times i lived without him, i started to feel a hollowness. An emptiness. That no antidepressant drug, no recreational drug, no partying, no travelling, no superficial item could replace or fix, that void. Being from a christian background i wanted to explore religion, God, my faith, so i began searching. I truly believe God requires to be found in order to present himself to us entirely. And that desire for God, can be misinterpreted as, 'He doesn't exist' 'I can't feel him', 'I don't know if thats him thats speaking to me or my own head'. And thats okay to have those thoughts. Sometimes my husband (he's a fairly new christian himself) asks me, 'How do you know that it's God speaking to you?', and i say to him, 'Well hun, He's more wittier than i could ever be - thats how!' He vindicates me in a way that is soft and humbling. He puts desires on my heart that otherwise wouldn't be there. He puts words in my mouth and into my heart about people that honestly, they wouldn't have a clue that i know about. And so i am able to help them, not because i'm psychic, but because i thrive on God working through me. My sister&#8230; she tries to hide a lot of things from me that she thinks i would judge her about (she's a bit silly lol) and weird enough God gives me a dream about what she's going through, and because of that, she knows God isn't a God to be reckoned with, and although she refuses to speak to him, she knows that God loves her, because of what he gets to say to her, through me. 

You can have any measure of relationship with him as you choose. Ever notice how different people act differently in various churches? A baptist church, a catholic church, a pentecostal church, a charismatic church? It's not the church that makes you connected but the individual, as God stays the same, through and through. I go to a charismatic/pentecostal church, i've since moved to the States (Houston, TX) and now go to Joel Osteen's which is a non-denominational. 

My encouragement to you, if you want to find your faith growing, start searching for God, because he WANTS to be found. And secondly, find a church you feel is right for you. Ask God about it and you will be guided. 

Also, just one more thing, i want you to read this. It reminded me of what your going through. Check it out >>>

https://www.everystudent.com/wires/atheist.html

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## No Doubt

Hello ladies! I know I haven't posted in a while, but I check in everyday and see how everyone is doing. All in all glad to see that you all are well, even though experiencing some things emotionally, everyone seems to be getting along well.

Welcome to all the new ladies! I know you will find great support in all of these ladies as well as encouragement and sisterhood on a different level. The ladies of this thread are wonderful women of God who are all at a different place in their walk and able to offer different experiences and perspectives that are all very helpful. Be blessed!

Jett, I'm so sorry you're having to make such a tough decision hun. I remember having to make that decision and it was not easy. I pray you find comfort and peace with whatever decision you make. Allow the Lord to lead you and whatever the decision it will be right the one.

Aoife I'd encourage to seek God as well. I think the more you seek God, the more will be revealed to you, the more you will feel his presence. I know times where I've been focused on Him I always feel His presence. I talk to Him, things become so clear to me so quickly, I feel very in sync, not just with him, but with my life in general...the decisions I make, etc. But times where I have not been focused on Him, I feel stressed, out of sorts, like I'm struggling to stay above water. You said that you've been feeling like with your ttc journey that you should really be trying to have that relationship. Do you think that maybe that is God's presence? Sometimes God's presence is the simplest thing and can be easy to miss if we're not in tune with Him like we should be. I say start small...say a little prayer everyday. Don't force yourself to be a full on, bible quoting Christian at once. Baby steps...allow it to be sincere and grow as you grow in your relationship with Him. There was a point in time when I didn't believe either and overtime as my relationship with God matured and I experienced his blessings and miracles, I knew there was no way He could not exist. Like you though, I didn't have it forced on me, just had someone that was willing to gently steer me. He started me at Hebrew 11:1 Faith is substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen. May I suggest that you take a moment to really ponder on that? I think about Peter walking on water and then beginning to sink because he starts to doubt. The more you doubt, the more you'll sink and then you get into a vicious cycle. Rather than saying you still have doubts talk about what you do have faith in and began to elevate your faith that way...which leads to life and death in the power of the tongue. When you speak things, you breath life into them. The more you say you doubt, the more you will doubt. So change your way of thinking and the things you say, and I think you'll find that less and less as time goes on you won't feel conflicted within, cause right now you are of two minds and I'm sure that is taking it's toll on you.

Praying for all of you ladies!


----------



## xxx_faithful

No Doubt said:


> .. The more you doubt, the more you'll sink and then you get into a vicious cycle. Rather than saying you still have doubts talk about what you do have faith in and began to elevate your faith that way...which leads to life and death in the power of the tongue. When you speak things, you breath life into them. The more you say you doubt, the more you will doubt. So change your way of thinking and the things you say, and I think you'll find that less and less as time goes on you won't feel conflicted within, cause right now you are of two minds and I'm sure that is taking it's toll on you.
> 
> Praying for all of you ladies!

Thankyou No Doubt! those words are precious :kiss:


----------



## Godsjewel

Dont you love to watch court battles on tv? From the moment the bad guy breaks in to someones house until the judge slams his gavel down an hour later and pronounces his sentence, you get to watch and throw in your two-cents worth. You may not know a lot about the law, but its kind of fun to become arm-chair forensic scientist/lawyer!

One thing that is always interesting as you watch a show like this is learning what the legal precedents are. The judicial system relies on previous court cases to serve as authoritative rule in making current decisions. If a similar case has been previously decided, legal precedence provides an example or authority for judges faces issues in their courts. Oh, if you only had precedence in dealing with your infertility.

Good news, friend! You do.

Do you realize that Scripture is full of stories of infertility? There is infertility precedence all through the Word of God. You can find story after story of how God has worked and moved in the lives of infertile couples throughout history. You can look at Biblical precedence and see what you can expect in your own life.

Lets examine two instances of infertility we find in Scripture to see what we learn from the precedents they set for us today.

Even though Abraham and Sarah were well past childbearing age, God promised them a biological child. 

Then behold, the word of the LORD came to him, saying, This man will not be your heir; but one who will come forth from your own body, he shall be your heir. (Genesis 15:4) Is anything too difficult for the LORD? At the appointed time I will return to you, at this time next year, and Sarah will have a son. (Genesis 18:14) Then the LORD took note of Sarah as He had said, and the LORD did for Sarah as He had promised. So Sarah conceived and bore a son to Abraham in his old age, at the appointed time of which God had spoken to him. (Genesis 21:1-2)

Precedent: If God makes a promise, He fulfills His promise, even if circumstances make the fulfillment of His promise seem unlikely.

God made a promise and God came through. At the age of 90 and 100, Sarah and Abraham became biological parents--without any kind of fertility treatments. If God makes a promise to you, He will fulfill it. Period! 

Now lets look at the life of Hannah and see what we can gain from her experience with infertility:

God closed Hannahs womb, then remembered Hannah at the proper time, granting her a pregnancy and a healthy child.

Hannah had no children (1 Samuel 1:2) When the day came that Elkanah sacrificed, he would give portions to Peninnah his wife and to all her sons and her daughters; but to Hannah he would give a double portion, for he loved Hannah, but the LORD had closed her womb. (1 Samuel 1:4-5) And Elkanah had relations with Hannah his wife, and the LORD remembered her. It came about in due time, after Hannah had conceived, that she gave birth to a son; (1 Samuel 1:19-20)

Precedent: If God closes a womb on purpose, He does it for a purpose, and that experience with infertility is purpose-filled.

Hannahs infertility was no accident. God closed her womb on purpose. Although she probably could not understand Gods purpose in causing her infertility, Hannahs struggle and the way she trusted God through it still encourages infertility women thousands of years after her death. What an amazing legacy she left for every woman who has ever felt the sting of baby hunger. What purpose her infertility held! Who knows what purpose your infertility holds?

You have biblical precedents to stand on in regard to your infertility. If God makes a promise to you, He will come through. He will do what He says He will do. He will work mightily through your infertility and has great purposes for your struggles. He is the same God yesterday, today and forever! The same God who worked wonders through the lives of Sarah and Abraham and Hannah and Elkanah is the same God who holds your hand today. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## QueenKingfish

shorty42383 said:


> Im starting my full dosage tonight so we will see how I handle that. I just finished an antibiotic yesterday (sinus infection :wacko:), which I took in the evening and can be rough on the tummy, so I am glad that all I will have to take tonight is the met.
> 
> I have been experiencing "metformin mushies", that makes me laugh... but like you I am trying to adhere to a new diet of more whole foods, low fat/low sugar diet. I never thought about carbs before and now I am trying to find PCOS diet recipes. This is def a lifestyle change but I think in the end, once I get used to it, I will be healthier.
> 
> Is it weird that this is kind of like a blessing in disguise for me? Don't get me wrong, I hate the infertility it has caused and the fact that I have a hormone imbalance, but I never worried about my diet, it wasn't all that bad and I wasn't overweight... but now I am going to have a healthier lifestyle becasue I have to! My body is the temple of God and it is now time for me to treat is as such!
> 
> I am praying for you and your journey!

Week 2 of the full dose has been MUCH better! Hoping its a glimpse into your future, as well! 

I feel the same way. Though I was diagnosed with a syndrome that causes infertility, we now have answers and a treatment plan going forward toward our little prince or princess. And a healthier lifestyle, to boot! 

I have struggled with my weight off and on since puberty. Never really out of control until last year when I stopped the pill, though. I finally feel like a human again with this new way of living through my food choices. 

Thank you for your prayers, you are in mine as well!


----------



## Godsjewel

What if Jesus walked the planet today as He did in Biblical times? What would He look like? What would He say to people? Would He go to college football games? Maybe He would take buddies on camping trips, volunteer at homeless shelters or share His amazing insight at coffee shops. 

I think wed find Him hanging around fertility clinic waiting rooms.

What? That may just be the most bizarre statement youve ever read in a Daily Double Portion, but hang in there just a moment and Ill explain. When Jesus donned the robe of humanity, He was no stranger to hurting people. Imagine the jaws of Israels religious elite dropping when Jesus rubbed spit-made-mud in the eyes of a formerly blind man, or when He touched an untouchable womans hand, raising her to feet and to the same standing as a man. He was quite the radical of His day. Dont you love that? Visualize Him walking through Bethesda, inexplicably drawn to the sick and hurting, the very ones that society ostracized. Touching a body wracked by pain and bringing healing. Cooling a fevered brow. Calming fear in a troubled heart. Bringing peace where none existed before. (Now can you see why He may have chosen a fertility clinic waiting room?)

You see, our Savior is drawn to hurting people. He is described in Isaiah as a man of sorrows, acquainted with grief. You can rest assured that if you are hurting, Jesus Christ is near you. If He had chosen the 21st Century to make His earthly appearance, I believe He may have sauntered through fertility clinic waiting rooms. Where else could you find people with higher anxiety rates, more tears or greater uncertainty in regard to their future? What would draw Him more? 

Perhaps you have a doctors appointment today and you are afraid. You dont know what he will tell you. You dont know what the blood results will be. You cant imagine what your reaction to the news will be. The future is a scary place when you look at it through fertility-tinted lenses. As you wait in the waiting room for your name to be called, listen as Jesus stands beside you whispering to your heart, My peace I give to you; not as the world gives do I give to you. Do not let your heart be troubled, nor let it be fearful. Jesus really does show up in fertility clinic waiting rooms.

Maybe theres no doctors appointment today, but baby hunger has still wounded your heart, and you need the presence of the Savior in other places. Perhaps you need him at the office, the grocery store or at the dinner table. If youre hurting, Hes there. You see another pregnant woman or experience some seemingly insignificant event that sends you spiraling into another tailspin of tears because you havent conceived. No one else seems to understand why a commercial for diapers is enough to ruin your day, or why a coworker saying she has to get off work early for her sonogram appointment is more than you can take. You feel as if you are the only one in the world who struggles so. Hear Jesus, the friend who really is closer to you than a brother, as He reminds you, I am with you always. With you at work. With you at home. With you when you find out someone else is pregnant. With you when you find out youre not. I am with you always. Jesus shows up wherever there are hurting people. He wont leave you alone in your tears. He wont leave you alone in your frustration. He just wont leave you.

So where would Jesus show up if He took on human form today? Right where you are. In the middle of hurting humanity. Inexplicably drawn to the ones most ostracized by society. Right where He is right now. 

And probably showing up at an infertility clinic or two.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Ladies,

I found myself recently 17days late, on my first cycle of clomid for baby No.2. I was laying on my closet room floor waiting to get the go ahead(bfn) for me to put a close on clomid for round one to began round two. I have been testing negative on expired tests so it was time for me to gain a genuine result before proceeding. I had been praying that if it wasn't a bfp then I was praying that my period would naturally start without the dear help of modern medication to assist it. But with no sign at all that AF would be appearing, my eyes began filling up with fear, that even after having a baby, and learning that your body 'just knows' 'Its much easier the second time' 'your body learns what to do after your first', with all babies aside, what I really was praying for in that moment was that my body would do what a normal woman hates to look forward to each month, have a period. And that in itself, with all my self-healing techniques and verbal prayers to God that I am, 'Renewed in his name', I was disappointed. 

In that split moment, a moment between possibly pregnant and possibly going down the ttc road again, wanting a baby so bad, as if I had never gone down that troublesome road before, with tears streaming down I pleaded a promise to God. 

This wouldn't be the first time I pleaded a promise before Him. I was 6mths pregnant, detached from the baby that was growing within, after having had a previous loss I could
not come to terms with taking ownership of this child. In my mind I could not allow myself to get attached just incase it was taken from me again. So I did what any noble person would do in a desperate situation, I pleaded with God, asking him to take full ownership of this child, as the child was never really my own, but Gods child. I would not obsess over the child and I would leave all the *PROTECTING* to Him. I wanted him to release me from worrisome murmur in my head, the fears that cripple any new mother. And so I promised I would look after his child, but my gift on Earth, the very best that I could. And since that pledge, I have never worried for her safety, her health or her life. There's anointing from the top of her head to the tips of her toes, anointed as Gods own child.

A year fast forward, I was at the same emotional crossroad, pleading to God again, but this time I was asking something different. Instead of sacrificing a potential child I had within me to God so I could live in peace and protection, I offered MYSELF, so I could live in peace and protection. I pleaded with God to take leadership and full ownership of ME. I begged him to take the child of ME, hold me close, and instead of me always playing the mother role, I was playing the child role, crying to my Father. I spoke these words, 'Father God I promise you that I will be your willing vessel that I will go out into the word and work for YOU Lord Jesus, Bless me with many children, I sign my life away to you because I refuse to do this ttc journey, it pollutes my spirit with unwanted space. It dries and withers my bones. Take me Father. Anoint THIS child, anoint me.

A few days had passed and I was confused about the whole idea of prayer. I prayed and truly *BELIEVED*, 'In this moment right now I *SPEAK* healing, that today is the day my cycles would return, you would BREAK the condition amenorrhea from my body. *RELEASE* it in Jesus Name' 
I was honestly expecting him to touch my belly and BAM! a period! That's how much faith I had for him to perform it. But devastated in my act to pray such a faith-filled prayer I was bummed out, I felt my faith had momentarily drained.

I was then reminded of Gods promises and said to him, 'God, don't withhold your promises, your going to remember your promises you have for me right?, within a moment He responded, 'Yes, but what about the promise you gave to me?'

*Food for thought:*

_When we keep God accountable to his promises as a Father we are let off leniently as his child by never promising God that we will stay true in the storm. We either never make promises to him or make promises in vein and not stick it through.
God NEEDS us to stay by him as he is making a way for us. Just imagine God is in his workshop making us a gift and he asks us DISTINCTLY to stay by his side until it is finished for us, we must not get impatient and walk away. He needs us to be faithful and loyal, and Honour his skills in shaping and moulding us the perfect gift. Just because you have not received, does not mean it isn't in transit._



*xxx_faithful*


----------



## shorty42383

Hey ladies,

I hope everyone had a great weekend! I was just wondering if anyone has had any joyful news or praises in their TTC journey? I am currently struggling with infertility but I really want to relish and praise the Lord for the joyful things he is doing in other people's lives! It can sometimes be hard to hear the good news people want to share when you are struggling but if you are willing to cry with me in my pain, I want to shout praises in your joy!


"5 May we shout for joy when we hear of your victory
and raise a victory banner in the name of our God.
May the Lord answer all your prayers."
Psalm 20:5 NLT


----------



## xxx_faithful

shorty42383 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I hope everyone had a great weekend! I was just wondering if anyone has had any joyful news or praises in their TTC journey? I am currently struggling with infertility but I really want to relish and praise the Lord for the joyful things he is doing in other people's lives! It can sometimes be hard to hear the good news people want to share when you are struggling but if you are willing to cry with me in my pain, I want to shout praises in your joy!
> 
> 
> "5 May we shout for joy when we hear of your victory
> and raise a victory banner in the name of our God.
> May the Lord answer all your prayers."
> Psalm 20:5 NLT



Absolutely !!! I was exactly the same as you. I will PM you ;) xxx


----------



## xxx_faithful

shorty42383 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I hope everyone had a great weekend! I was just wondering if anyone has had any joyful news or praises in their TTC journey?


Hi shorty42383,

I am so glad you have requested ttc success stories. I believe it is truly important to strengthen our faith. If it can happen to the lady down the road, or your neighbour, or your sister. It can definitely happen for you, and might i add even more so !!! As you use the testimonies of success stories to build upon your existing faith, it will happen for you in the most amazing and anointing way !!!

If there's anything i can recommend for you is kneel infront of Gods throne and request specifically what you would like. How you would like to feel and look during your pregnancy, how you want your labour to go, even the characteristics of your daughter or son !!! I truly 100% believe in praying EXACTLY what you want, as your order will come out exactly what you requested. And the fun things is, God has given us the menu(the opportunity and the power of prayer) and we can decide what we would like :thumbup:

*PREGNANCY*
I had a very easy pregnancy, i had loads of energy throughout the 9mths and was exercising up until the due date. I was infact renovating our house at the time! I didnt have any fluid retention, gest/diabetes, back pain, acne, sugar cravings, cankles, or weight gain. 

*LABOUR*
I was 5cm dilated upon waking at 11pm from a deep sleep, i didnt even know if i was having proper contractions or just cramps! The labour pain wasnt intense so i chose an all natural/ no pain relief/no drug water birth.

*NEWBORN*
Bubs would sleep like a trooper, infact i would have to wake her up for feeds so she was getting enough food :) She slept for 5hrs during the night from a few weeks old and began sleeping through the night from 9weeks.

God not only can bless you with conceiving but the whole way through! Keep praying, confessing and declaring what is rightfully yours. Success stories are there as you seek them :kiss:


----------



## shorty42383

xxx_faithful said:


> shorty42383 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> I hope everyone had a great weekend! I was just wondering if anyone has had any joyful news or praises in their TTC journey?
> 
> 
> Hi shorty42383,
> 
> I am so glad you have requested ttc success stories. I believe it is truly important to strengthen our faith. If it can happen to the lady down the road, or your neighbour, or your sister. It can definitely happen for you, and might i add even more so !!! As you use the testimonies of success stories to build upon your existing faith, it will happen for you in the most amazing and anointing way !!!
> 
> If there's anything i can recommend for you is kneel infront of Gods throne and request specifically what you would like. How you would like to feel and look during your pregnancy, how you want your labour to go, even the characteristics of your daughter or son !!! I truly 100% believe in praying EXACTLY what you want, as your order will come out exactly what you requested. And the fun things is, God has given us the menu(the opportunity and the power of prayer) and we can decide what we would like :thumbup:
> 
> *PREGNANCY*
> I had a very easy pregnancy, i had loads of energy throughout the 9mths and was exercising up until the due date. I was infact renovating our house at the time! I didnt have any fluid retention, gest/diabetes, back pain, acne, sugar cravings, cankles, or weight gain.
> 
> *LABOUR*
> I was 5cm dilated upon waking at 11pm from a deep sleep, i didnt even know if i was having proper contractions or just cramps! The labour pain wasnt intense so i chose an all natural/ no pain relief/no drug water birth.
> 
> *NEWBORN*
> Bubs would sleep like a trooper, infact i would have to wake her up for feeds so she was getting enough food :) She slept for 5hrs during the night from a few weeks old and began sleeping through the night from 9weeks.
> 
> God not only can bless you with conceiving but the whole way through! Keep praying, confessing and declaring what is rightfully yours. Success stories are there as you seek them :kiss:Click to expand...

Thank you so much for sharing this! You have an amazing testimony. Thank you for the reminder of how The Lord listens to our prayers and takes notes of the details! He wants to give us even the small desires of our hearts!


----------



## steph_466

I love coming onto this thread and just reading everything you ladies post. I don't comment or post myself really but I do read it! Thanks girls :)


----------



## phaedypants

Godsjewel said:


> beckysprayer said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to join too! It is hard getting that BFN every month, but I just try to remind myself that God's timing is better than mine. No one IRL knows we are TTC so it is nice to get on here and talk about it.
> 
> No symptoms for me yet, still waiting to O. I should O sometime this week though and then the symptom spotting can begin! :happydance:
> 
> Prayers for all of you this month!
> 
> Hi sweetie! welcome :hugs:
> It's so nice to be able to have this forum to chat with others, I have been lonely in this since I don't have anyone close to me that knows what I'm going through.
> 
> You are right, God's timing is perfect and it's best to leave it in His hands.
> I used to pray that God would take this desire away, but it's still there. I know there is a reason for all of this and am thankful that He cares about each and every one of our lives. I know I need to leave it in His hands and keep my focus on him.
> 
> Delight yourself in the Lord and He will give you the desires of your heart. Psalms 37:4Click to expand...


I have been TTC for 13 months, after a miscarriage at 11 weeks last fall. I am beginning testing this month... Just waiting for day 2 of my cycle for the first round of blood tests.

This is so hard. 

I trust God with all my heart, but sometimes I am scared to think that He may have another plan for me. Sometimes I think that I am selfish to want this so much--although I know it is what I am made for---but when I think of children in foster care...and me over here with a heart for motherhood.... I wonder. 

It's so much to process. 

I hope we all can carry on with a peaceful and faithful heart and live the life that God needs us for.


----------



## Godsjewel

phaedypants said:


> I have been TTC for 13 months, after a miscarriage at 11 weeks last fall. I am beginning testing this month... Just waiting for day 2 of my cycle for the first round of blood tests.
> 
> This is so hard.
> 
> I trust God with all my heart, but sometimes I am scared to think that He may have another plan for me. Sometimes I think that I am selfish to want this so much--although I know it is what I am made for---but when I think of children in foster care...and me over here with a heart for motherhood.... I wonder.
> 
> It's so much to process.
> 
> I hope we all can carry on with a peaceful and faithful heart and live the life that God needs us for.

Hi dear! First of all, I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious angel. I too know how it feels to lose the life that was growing inside of you. I just pray that God uses everything we have gone through for the good.

I agree, this is the hardest journey I've ever been on. 

It's crazy how no one truly understands the desires we have for a child. Women that already have children without any issues tend to joke and say, "here, take mine! or "are you sure you want kids???" and they have no idea that we would give anything to go through pregnancy and deliver a healthy baby. 

I wish God would tell me His plan and say, "Sarah, just wait a little longer, give it a couple of more months, I have some other plans for you right now" Unfortunately it doesn't happen that way. He wants us to continue to have faith that it will happen when all seems dim.

Praying for you and your hubby during this ttc journey.


----------



## Godsjewel

I never thought Id face infertility. God gave me such a desire to be a mother! I wish Hed either let me get pregnant or take the desire away!

Have you heard this statement before? Ill bet youve even said it yourself! Why would God place such an intense desire in your heart, yet withhold the fulfillment of that desire from you? Could it be that He didnt know you would be infertile when He gave you the desire to be a mother? No, we know God is all-knowing. (He counts the number of the stars; He gives names to all of them. Great is our Lord and abundant in strength; His understanding is infinite. Psalm 147:4-5) He knew you would struggle every day with your unmet desire for motherhood versus the physical reality of childlessness, yet He allowed infertility to be a part of His plan for your life anyway. 

Our God is an Anyway God. On the surface, His plan may seem to contradict itself. Giving an infertile woman in intense desire to have a baby seems contradictory, doesnt it? However, if you will serve God with an Anyway Faith, youll see that God works through confusing situations in ways you never could have expected.

Consider some of the people in the Bible who served our Anyway God with Anyway Faith:

75 year old Abraham was promised a child. The Anyway God knew how old Abraham was but still said a baby would come. He faced his 80th birthday, his 85th birthday, his 90th birthday. Still no baby, but Abraham chose to believe God anyway. Abrahams Anyway Faith collided with our Anyway God and Isaac was born. 

Daniel knew that King Darius had signed a law demanding that if anyone prayed to any god or man besides himself that he would be thrown into a den of lions. Daniel, full of Anyway Faith, went to the roof of his house and prayed anyway. God knew Daniel was being faithful to Him, yet our Anyway God allowed him to be thrown into the lions den, rather than rescue him. Why? The answer is found in Daniel 6:23: ...no injury whatever was found on him, because he had trusted in his God. What God? His Anyway God! What happened as a result of Daniel trusting His Anyway God with Anyway Faith? Then Darius the king wrote to all the peoples, nations and men of every language who were living in all the land: May your peace abound! I make a decree that in all the dominion of my kingdom men are to fear and tremble before the God of Daniel! 

Is it always easy to find Anyway Faith in your Anyway God? Not only is it sometimes hard, but you sometimes have to stand alone. Job faced unparalleled tragedy and had to find Anyway Faith without the support of his spouse. Jobs Anyway God knew he loved his family and prayed for them everyday. However, in the course of one day, Job lost all of his material belongings, and most devastating, he lost all 10 of his children. Following these unimaginable losses, Job also lost his health. What more could he lose? He lost the support of his wife. Curse God and die, Job! she said. (Job 2:9) 

Through his tears, his grief and his physical battles, Job found his Anyway Faith. Its recorded for us in Job 13:15: Though He slay me, I will hope in Him. We could translate it this way: Even though God knew I loved my life, He knew I loved my children, He chose to allow these things anyway. Even so, I will hope in Him anyway. I trust Him anyway. Whats the end of Jobs story? Double blessings. Read it for yourself in Job 42:10-17. Even with Anyway Faith, Job still questioned God. He ranted and raved. He cried and suffered. But our Anyway God blessed him...anyway!

If youre wondering about your Anyway Gods plan for your life because He has allowed infertility to be a part of His plan for you anyway, I pray that you will trust Him completely anyway. Love Him anyway. Serve Him anyway. Youll find that He has blessings in store for you...anyway!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## xxx_faithful

phaedypants said:


> I have been TTC for 13 months, after a miscarriage at 11 weeks last fall. I am beginning testing this month... Just waiting for day 2 of my cycle for the first round of blood tests.
> 
> This is so hard.
> 
> I trust God with all my heart, but sometimes I am scared to think that He may have another plan for me. Sometimes I think that I am selfish to want this so much--although I know it is what I am made for---but when I think of children in foster care...and me over here with a heart for motherhood.... I wonder.
> 
> It's so much to process.
> 
> I hope we all can carry on with a peaceful and faithful heart and live the life that God needs us for.


Welcome phaedypants,

Leave your shoes at the door and come and sit down in here with us :flower:

I am always saddened to hear of peoples losses, its almost as if it comes hand in hand, woman who are ttc are woman who have also had to go through loss, like one isn't hard enough to go through!

I will never ever understand or comprehend the whole ordeal of ttc and why some people go through it while others don't, but i do know one thing i am sure of, is that i am proud. 

PROUD you might say? 

Proud in the way that i would never actually say to another woman who hasn't had any difficulty, but secretly i know a few more things than her. 
_
I know i am braver because i have had to struggle for what is in my hands.
I know i was hand picked, and chosen by the one person who knows i could walk through the fire, and make it out alive.
I know i am a little more grateful, a little more wiser, and somewhere along the line, im changed for the better. And no-one looking into the situation will never get why we keep smiles on our faces when our children are crying, or why we aren't upset that we are waking up in the middle of night. Yes, we have a secret that no-one else knows. _

Phaedypants, you aren't selfish for desiring a child, that would make all of us selfish for ever wanting to expand the kingdom of God! We need as many little soldiers that will fight for Gods glory as we can, in the interim, ask God to equip you as the head of these soldiers that you will direct and influence them, for good and for God. You WILL be blessed, just keeping drawing into God. He will give you the guidance that you need to live, day in day out.


*
xxx_faithful
*


----------



## phaedypants

Thank you both for sharing your faith. 

I didn't know whether it would help me to join a forum, and I wavered for a long time... reading one or two, but not connecting. But when I saw your group, I knew that I should connect, because it is both my fertility and my faith that I am working so hard to nourish.

I do know that my greatest prayers are for faith--even greater than the prayers for motherhood. My better self knows triumphantly that God will lead me down a path that He has chosen for me, and that nothing other than that truth really matters.... But sometimes, when my period arrives and crumbles all of my built up hopes, I am not my better self in that moment. 

I am inspired that outlet can help me work on both fertility hopes and faith. 

I feel like my faith is stronger even reading these messages!


----------



## blue33

xxx_faithful said:


> phaedypants said:
> 
> 
> I have been TTC for 13 months, after a miscarriage at 11 weeks last fall. I am beginning testing this month... Just waiting for day 2 of my cycle for the first round of blood tests.
> 
> This is so hard.
> 
> I trust God with all my heart, but sometimes I am scared to think that He may have another plan for me. Sometimes I think that I am selfish to want this so much--although I know it is what I am made for---but when I think of children in foster care...and me over here with a heart for motherhood.... I wonder.
> 
> It's so much to process.
> 
> I hope we all can carry on with a peaceful and faithful heart and live the life that God needs us for.
> 
> 
> Welcome phaedypants,
> 
> Leave your shoes at the door and come and sit down in here with us :flower:
> 
> I am always saddened to hear of peoples losses, its almost as if it comes hand in hand, woman who are ttc are woman who have also had to go through loss, like one isn't hard enough to go through!
> 
> I will never ever understand or comprehend the whole ordeal of ttc and why some people go through it while others don't, but i do know one thing i am sure of, is that i am proud.
> 
> PROUD you might say?
> 
> Proud in the way that i would never actually say to another woman who hasn't had any difficulty, but secretly i know a few more things than her.
> _
> I know i am braver because i have had to struggle for what is in my hands.
> I know i was hand picked, and chosen by the one person who knows i could walk through the fire, and make it out alive.
> I know i am a little more grateful, a little more wiser, and somewhere along the line, im changed for the better. And no-one looking into the situation will never get why we keep smiles on our faces when our children are crying, or why we aren't upset that we are waking up in the middle of night. Yes, we have a secret that no-one else knows. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faithful, that was beautifully put!! :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## ProfWife

Ladies,

I've noticed how much better I feel when doing something, even small, that is "beyond" myself. If you have time, an old Christmas card and a stamp, here is something you could do as well. 

A 13-year-old in Ohio has incurable brain cancer and potentially only weeks to live. If anyone would like to send a Christmas card to him, here is the news story. The info for mailing is at the bottom of the article.

https://www.wesh.com/news/national-...as/-/11788232/22811770/-/cd7jphz/-/index.html


----------



## phaedypants

Just today I was thinking of this same idea. I have cried so many heart-felt prayers to God that I will be blessed with a baby, but today I was reminded of my promises to Him. I know there are ways I still resist His guidance in leading a Christian life, but I know he honors my prayers even so. 

If I can focus on fulfilling my promises to Him, I know He will grow my faith and reveal His plans for me.


----------



## Alr83

Wow, faithful...i loved these words. Thank you!

PROUD you might say? 

Proud in the way that i would never actually say to another woman who hasn't had any difficulty, but secretly i know a few more things than her. 
_
I know i am braver because i have had to struggle for what is in my hands.
I know i was hand picked, and chosen by the one person who knows i could walk through the fire, and make it out alive.
I know i am a little more grateful, a little more wiser, and somewhere along the line, im changed for the better. And no-one looking into the situation will never get why we keep smiles on our faces when our children are crying, or why we aren't upset that we are waking up in the middle of night. Yes, we have a secret that no-one knows_


----------



## Godsjewel

What is it like for a man who suffers from infertility? In some ways, I think it must be more difficult for him than for the woman who struggles. A woman can bear her soul to her friends and her sisters. How does a man confide in his buddies that he cannot impregnate his wife? It is so unfair, but when a man is told by his physician that his boys have poor morphology or mobility, he almost instantly feels as if he is less of a man.

Perhaps male factor infertility has become the third party in your marriage. What an unwelcome companion! If any person ever tried to enter your home and belittle your husband, youd never stand for it. Youd kick them out of your house, and dare them to ever even think of returning. A low sperm count reminds him of his inability to help you conceive in every intimate moment the two of you have. You never stood at the altar and gazed lovingly into his eyes and promised to love him as long as you are amazingly fertile, but somehow, a man with a fertility issue feels as if he has failed his wife. 

Look at a couple of the men in Scripture who had to trust God for children. How did God see them? God called Abraham his friend. What an honor! (And the Scripture was fulfilled which says, " And Abraham believed God, and it was reckoned to him as righteousness," and he was called the friend of God. James 3:23) According to Luke 1, 6, Zacharias was upright in the sight of God, observing all the Lord's commandments and regulations blamelessly. Did God see them as less worthy men? Not at all! They were men upon whom He chose to build the foundations of the church. Abraham would be the father of nations and through him all people would be blessed. Zacharias would raise the fore-runner of the Messiah, yet at one time, both of these men were one half of an infertile couple. God saw unimaginable worth in these men. He saw past infertilitys influence on their lives, and saw what He could make of them. 

If your husband suffers from male factor infertility, why not make today about him? Chances are, if you are blessed with friends or family who understand your struggle to conceive, they offer you support far more than they offer your husband support. Most people dont understand that infertility can be a mans problem as well as a womans problem. Remind your husband why you love him. When you first met him and fell in love with him, what was it about him that made your heart skip a beat? Ill bet it wasnt his sperm count! Did the dimple in his chin make your knees go weak? Tell him. Were you gushing like a school girl over the way he sang off-key on a walk to the park? Take another walk today and reminisce. Help him realize that fathering a child is not the only thing you want him for. Remind him how manly he is to you. As you support and encourage him, you may just find your own burden lifting. 

An excellent husband, who can find?

For his worth is far above jewels, no matter his fertility. 

The heart of his wife trusts in him,

And she will have no lack of gain. 

(Based on Proverbs 31:10-11)

-Beth Forbus


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Ladies :)

I was just going through some worship music from my church back home in Australia. I want to share with you one of their songs, "We've come alive." 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_UMjjITL1o


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## blue33

Hi ladies. I am having my surgery to unblock my tubes Friday morning at 9am. Please say a prayer for me. Thank you all in advance!


----------



## xxx_faithful

blue33 said:


> Hi ladies. I am having my surgery to unblock my tubes Friday morning at 9am. Please say a prayer for me. Thank you all in advance!

Will do my love! This is great news, i would be excited if i was you. Only good can come from this. Your clearing the path for a baby to enter your lives.. yay :flower: Let us know how you go on Friday, don't forget to pray a quick prayer before you go in to ease any nerves.


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## ProfWife

Will be praying. Scary but exciting!


----------



## Godsjewel

blue33 said:


> Hi ladies. I am having my surgery to unblock my tubes Friday morning at 9am. Please say a prayer for me. Thank you all in advance!

Everything is going to go well, in Jesus name!!!

Please keep us updated :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

The mind of man plans his way,
But the LORD directs his steps.
Proverbs 16:9

Many plans are in a mans heart,
But the counsel of the LORD will stand.
Proverbs 19:21

When you stood at an altar as an excited bride and gazed lovingly at the handsome groom at your side, what plans had you laid for your future? You had probably spent hours coordinating every minute detail of your wedding plans, down to the specific color of the napkins at the reception. The honeymoon was planned and was the perfect get-away for the perfect newlyweds. Your future couldnt look brighter. You had the jobs you had always dreamed of, and you were moving up the career ladders just as you had planned. Everything was going just as you always knew it would. Life was unfolding beautifully, until you tried to get pregnant. 

Just as you had done with everything else, you planned just when you wanted to have a baby. You knew just when you want to conceive and had no reason to believe it would happen outside of your timing. Small delays at the onset were no reason for concern, but months turned to years and your plans fell apart. What was happening? Why wouldnt God allow you to have a baby when so many others conceive so easily? Didnt He know you wanted a baby more than you desired your next breath? Why is it that the dream most precious to you is the one that seems most out of reach? 

Infertility can cause such a crisis in your faith. It can make you feel that God has abandoned you and has nothing to do with you anymore. You may have sensed His presence in such a real way in your life, but now it seems that He is nowhere to be found. How ironic it is that just when we believe God is so far away, He is really so close and is directing our steps.

You may think the casual meeting of a new friend at church is coincidence, until you find that she too has experienced infertility. The Lord has ordered your steps toward someone who understands your struggle. Your Bible falls open to a Scripture that speaks to the hurt your heart feels when your period starts again. Happenstance? No. Gods counsel knows just the word you need to heal your wounded heart. In an unusual move, you turn on the television just in time to see an interview with a local doctor who specializes in the disease youve been diagnosed with. The Lord has ordered your steps toward a physician who has the expertise you need. You pray about being able to conceive, yet you feel the Lord whispering to your heart about adoption. His counsel to your heart is wise. If He had allowed you to follow the plan you had designed for your life, you would miss out on the blessings He has designed for you. He loves you enough to allow you to escape your own plans and lead you in the way He lovingly designed for you--even if that plan involves infertility.

God has a mighty plan for your life. Plans to prosper you and not harm you. Plans to give you hope and a future. (Jeremiah 29:11) When you come to the manifestation of the plan He has for you, I believe youll look with gratitude at the journey He has brought you through and youll feel blessed.


----------



## blue33

Thank you ladies!! I will definitely let you know how it goes. 
Faithful, I will definitely be saying a prayer before I go in!


----------



## Godsjewel

Carols life is one of faithfulness. More than merely spoken words, her life has exemplified her rock-solid belief in God even in times when He doesnt answer prayers as she has prayed He would. 

For some time, Carol and her family cried out to God to heal her father of cancer. The cruel disease taunted her dad and wracked his body with pain, yet Carol quoted Scripture and steadfastly believed God for his healing. Up until the day of his death, she remained sure that God would turn things around and amaze all the physicians working his case and heal his mortal body. The miracle didnt come. Carols dad left behind a hurting and confused daughter when he went to be with the Lord. 

However, in the decade since her fathers death, Carol has remained faithful to the God who didnt answer her prayer as she begged Him to. Its not that He didnt answer her prayer. Its just that He had a greater plan. In reality, He answered all of Carols prayers and has even gone beyond what she asked Him for. In her grief and inability to fully see Gods plan at the time, Carol was steadfast in her service to God. Today its a little easier to see how Carols miracle did come. Perhaps not the way she asked for. Not the way she expected it to come. Not in the form of God healing her fathers body. But today, God is rewarding Carols faithfulness to Him whether she understood His plan or not. And today, you can see that her miracle did come.

You see, even in her grief, Carol faithfully took her young nephews to church when their parents didnt attend. They know Carol served God even though He didnt heal her dad. She brought them to the house of the Lord, and taught them to serve the God who said no to her cries because she trusted Him despite her heartache. Today those little boys are teenagers who faithfully serve God themselves. Would they have served God if Carol had given up on Him? Who could know? The reality is those boys watched Carol trust God even when His plan didnt make sense to her, and there were were times she couldnt hear His voice. In a very real way, through the salvation of her nephews, her miracle did come. Carols mom stayed active in her church even when she had to attend without her husband. People in her church know that she wanted God to heal him. People have watched her love God alone. Her testimony has stayed strong and today she is a vital part of the ministry her church has to people who are sick and hospitalized. She comforts others who hurt like she did. Their miracle did come. Perhaps most precious to Carol, her siblings who didnt serve God during their dads illness and death have come to the saving knowledge of Jesus Christ. More than anyone on the planet, they know how faithful Carol has been. Oh, yes, Carol will tell you. As she watched her siblings come to Christ, she knew her miracle did come. Not in the way they wanted. Not in the way they expected. But others have seen the grace of God because of the trials they have gone through, others watched Carols faithfulness through the trial of her life and one by one their miracles have come. 

What does this have to do with you and your desire for a baby? Let Carols story remind you that God doesnt always work the way you think He will. Let her faithfulness in the midst of confusion encourage you that just because God doesnt work things the way you thought He would, it doesnt mean that He doesnt work things for your good. You may have just had a month where you really thought you were pregnant, only to find out your period was just a few days late. God didnt allow a pregnancy. Does that mean He never will? Not necessarily. Perhaps it means that your faithfulness in this disappointment will be an opportunity to showcase the goodness of God to someone who needs it. 

If God isnt working through your infertility saga the way you though He would, frustrated friend, dont give up! Miracles do come. God does answer prayers. Its just that sometimes, He brings miracles wrapped in surprises and answers prayers in ways we never could have imagined. Just ask Abraham and Sarah. Talk to Jacob, Rachel, Elizabeth. 

Or Carol. Shell tell you--her miracles did come.


----------



## xxx_faithful

*Prayer & Yoga
From the book, "Cold Tangerines" by Shauna Niequist.
*

Prayer, to me, is sort of like yoga, on several levels. It's good for me and helps me, and to be quite honest, I say I do it way more than I actually do. When someone asks, "Do you do yoga?" I answer, "Absolutely. I love it. It totally makes me feel better."
What I mean, in the strictest sense, is that every week I intend to go to yoga three times and I occasionally makes it to one class, and i have several pairs of yoga pants, and some yoga DVDs and flashcards, and ever once in a while, if I'm really feeling bad, i do a few sun salutations before bed. So really, i'm yoga-ish.

Prayer, in my life, is similar. If you ask me about prayer, i have the books, the journals, a few transcendent experiences to report from the last decade, lots of good reasons why every person should do it, and not a ton of extremely current experiences rushing to mind. I believe in it, conceptually. I feel better when I do it. I believe my life would be better if I did a lot, like yoga, but when it comes down to it, i'm pray-ish.

But something has to get you back to yoga, and something has to get you back to prayer, and in my experience, the surest thing in either case is desperation. I wait until my life has become so completely unlivable and the person I am has become so deeply unmoored from reality and hope and goodness, that I break down and pray.
Today I am desperate enough to pray. When i think about prayer, about what it is and what it brings to my life and what it tells me about the way life is, i realise, for the thousandth time, that the alternative is about as smart as building your house on marshmallow fluff or taking Flinstone vitamins to cure cancer.

Unfortunately, though, most of the time what i believe in instead of prayer is my own patched-together sense of how life ought to work. In my system, people who work hard end up okay. Also, people who are smart and careful and keep batteries in their smoke alarms up to date will be safe. People who order their toast dry and only smoke on very special occasions will be healthy. And so on. This personal worldview has actually functioned reasonably well. I get my oil changed, I fill out my jury duty questionnaire, and I expect life will continue to be kind to me, because I am living up to my end of the bargain. 

I don't tell anyone about this worldview. I tell them, you now, God is in control, and we never know where that path leads, and a man plans his way but God knows his steps, and I lean not on my own understanding. But secretly, I do absolutely lean on my own understanding. I do it so that I don't feel so out of control and blind to the world, so that I can have a plan and manage my life and not feel like somethings coming around the corner that i can't predict and don't have insurance for. I believe in my own ability to figure out my life, and top secretly, I don't want it to be all misty and mysterious. I don't want to say that the future is in Gods hands and could go any way he chooses. That sounds terrifying to me. I want guarantees. I want the future in my hands. I want to know whats coming, know what to expect, put away money for it, buy insurance for it, and receive an email confirmation.

The problem is that the worldview I've chosen has melted like butter. I had a plan, and the plan is gone. I did it right, in my own made-up system, and it all came out wrong. All my logic and contingencies and smoke alarms and insurance didn't see this coming, and now my life has changed. I'm off the plan. And i loved the plan. I believed in the plan, secretly, way more devoutly than i believe in the mysterious work of God.
So now, out of desperation, I'm back to prayer. Im back to prayer, sheepishly, because i couldn't make my life work without it. I pray out of sheer lack of options.

When i pray, something freaked out and dazed inside me finds a place to lay down and rest. When i pray i don't feel so along in the universe. I feel like there is a web, a finely-spun net, holding it all together, keeping it spinning. I feel powerless, and prayer reminds me that i may be powerless, but there is power, and the one who holds the power is good.

I pray because i need to. Because i need to remind myself that there is something up there and that it is good. I pray to be heard, certainly, but practically speaking, what the act of prayer does in my life is profound in it's own right. The act and posture of prayer connects me back to something i lose so often, something that gets snipped like a string. Prayer ties up the string one more time. Prayer says, I know you're up there. I believe you. I can make it. I know you are good. To pray is to say that there is more than i can see, and more than i can do. 

Prayer heals all the muscles that I've been clenching for a long time, while I'm holding it together, gritting my teeth, waiting for impact. Prayer, like yoga, like singing, brings soft from cold, breath from breathless. And no matter what gets you there, it is better to be there than not.


----------



## phaedypants

I too am yoga-ish, and sad to say, prayer-ish.

Sometimes I find it hard to settle my mind and allow the spirit to move me. Sometimes I'm too filled with "I'm sorry" or "Please" and I neglect to just BE with my God, my true heart and best friend.


----------



## ttcmoon

How you all are doing?

I love yoga too :) it helps to calm the body and mind.One can try pranayam as well for mental health.


----------



## blue33

Hi ladies, I just wanted to let you all know how my surgery went. Unfortunately it didn't go as we had hoped. My doctor wasn't able to unblock my tube. He said that it has likely been blocked like this since birth. So when I go for my post op appointment we will start discussion of an ivf plan.

I am a little sad about this, but I'm not giving up hope yet! I had prayed that if this surgery was going to lead to us having another ectopic pregnancy, that God would keep that from happening. So I just keep telling myself that He knew what would happen and us getting pregnant naturally may have led to another loss. I know God is in complete control and knows what's best for me. 

I thank all of you again for your prayers!


----------



## xxx_faithful

phaedypants said:


> I too am yoga-ish, and sad to say, prayer-ish.
> 
> Sometimes I find it hard to settle my mind and allow the spirit to move me. Sometimes I'm too filled with "I'm sorry" or "Please" and I neglect to just BE with my God, my true heart and best friend.


Hi phaedypants,

What tends to stop you from settling your mind? Often i find the key is to being present with God is to find exactly what distracts you from that time with him. It's often the same distraction each time, and the enemy knows that and uses it over and over (he's not very creative, so once we know what disables us from quality time with God, it's easier to detect for next time). Sometimes it's work, or deadlines, or lack of organisation or a tired heart etc.

For example, for me, the enemy tends to cloud my_ prayer time_ with emotion. Emotions of every kind. It's usually emotions from the past, so FEAR and emotions from whats ahead of me, ANXIETY. Once i realise that emotion is such a big part of me, but not always useful to have. So i pray for a strong heart and not a troublesome one.

You know i once read that instead of always pleading to God about areas where you have went wrong since you last spoke to him, moving beyond that and asking God for the attributes that will prevent it from happening next time. He's a loving God and he doesn't want us to constantly feel like we're back at the alter, pleading for forgiveness on areas he has already forgiven us a long time ago, but moving beyond that and being in a place he's leading us to. Does this make sense? He loves you very much and i pray that your 'prayer time' with him guides you to a new, refreshing and comforting place.



*xxx_faithful*


----------



## xxx_faithful

blue33 said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to let you all know how my surgery went. Unfortunately it didn't go as we had hoped. My doctor wasn't able to unblock my tube. He said that it has likely been blocked like this since birth. So when I go for my post op appointment we will start discussion of an ivf plan.
> 
> I am a little sad about this, but I'm not giving up hope yet! I had prayed that if this surgery was going to lead to us having another ectopic pregnancy, that God would keep that from happening. So I just keep telling myself that He knew what would happen and us getting pregnant naturally may have led to another loss. I know God is in complete control and knows what's best for me.
> 
> I thank all of you again for your prayers!



I am so sorry to hear that the procedure didn't go according to how you had hoped. Is there a reason as to why he didn't think it was possible to unblock the tube? (perhaps this will be discussed post op before going ahead with ivf?) Has this Dr been your primary one on this journey? It helps when you trust your Dr entirely and know what is best with his knowledge and experience.

How do you feel about ivf? Have you had much prayer from your church during this process? Its so much to process isn't it? Know that we are here for you!


*
xxx_faithful
*


----------



## blue33

Hi faithful, the doctor that did my surgery is my fertility specialist, so I have only had one appointment with him before the surgery. He's one of my friend's specialist also, and is one of the topped ranked doctors in our state.

I was so out of it after surgery that he couldn't really communicate with me to well, so he tried to explain things to my mom. He just told her that the tube looked to be almost deformed from birth, like it never really formed right where it connects to my uterus, and because if that there is no way to open it. I'm sure I'll find out more at my post open appointment though. 

We do have alot of people praying for us, only a few in church though that know what our situation is. Yes, this is such a road to go down! I was so hoping that after this surgery it would be a new start for us. I'm ok with ivf, it's just a little disheartening for me to know that bd'ing will no longer ever give us a chance at conceiving. But, things could always be worse, so I'm just trying to look at the upside of our situation.


----------



## steph_466

Blue33, I really hope the ivf goes very well for you. Its amazing what s available out there now, and having faith in god im sure your dreams of being a parent will come soon. <3


----------



## ProfWife

Blue, so sorry it wasn't what was expected. But praise God for provision if it was something that would lead to more losses. Praying for you to find peace with the ivf plans. Besides, in Scripture there are all sorts of situations where God performed a miracle when everyone else said it couldn't be done. Never is a long time...you don't know what may happen down the road in spite of medical advice. 

However, for now you've gotten your path for at least this one put out before you. Praying it's a smooth one.


----------



## steph_466

ProfWife said:


> Blue, so sorry it wasn't what was expected. But praise God for provision if it was something that would lead to more losses. Praying for you to find peace with the ivf plans. Besides, in Scripture there are all sorts of situations where God performed a miracle when everyone else said it couldn't be done. Never is a long time...you don't know what may happen down the road in spite of medical advice.
> 
> However, for now you've gotten your path for at least this one put out before you. Praying it's a smooth one.


Question, what is SIS???


----------



## ProfWife

Saline injection sonogram. Some call it a saline ultrasound. It checks for anomalies in the uterus. Similar to an HSG


----------



## steph_466

Oh okay, interesting.


----------



## ProfWife

After my second HSG (first was done by someone unskilled and he couldn't complete the full test) they were worried I had a polyp or other growth causing a concave shape of my uterus. So, they did the SIS (unlike the HSG it doesn't map out the tubes. It only shows interior of the uterus). Basically it's a transvaginal ultrasound with a catheter expanding the uterus with saline.

I was deemed to just have an arcuate uterus (just a natural anomaly - nothing that would prevent conception and implantation).


----------



## blue33

Thank you ladies for your support! I still have faith that God will give us a child one day, just in his time :flower:


----------



## steph_466

ProfWife said:


> After my second HSG (first was done by someone unskilled and he couldn't complete the full test) they were worried I had a polyp or other growth causing a concave shape of my uterus. So, they did the SIS (unlike the HSG it doesn't map out the tubes. It only shows interior of the uterus). Basically it's a transvaginal ultrasound with a catheter expanding the uterus with saline.
> 
> I was deemed to just have an arcuate uterus (just a natural anomaly - nothing that would prevent conception and implantation).

Thanks for the info, Ive never heard of anything like this before. Maybe we dont do it in Canada im not sure. Thats very interesting though, its nice to see that they can tell you that :)


----------



## ttcmoon

Hi All, I hope all you lovely ladies are doing great.

Tomorrow is my IUI!Yesterday was cd13 and I had 3 mature follicles of - 19mm,18.5mm and 18mm.I got the hcg trigger at night.My RE is still not happy with my lining though.It was 9mm yesterday but the appearance is patchy rather.
I am still keeping my hopes up.I have seen so many "perfect" cycles failing for me.So I just hope this not so perfect one does the trick.I need blessings and prayers from each one of you :)


----------



## Godsjewel

ttcmoon said:


> Hi All, I hope all you lovely ladies are doing great.
> 
> Tomorrow is my IUI!Yesterday was cd13 and I had 3 mature follicles of - 19mm,18.5mm and 18mm.I got the hcg trigger at night.My RE is still not happy with my lining though.It was 9mm yesterday but the appearance is patchy rather.
> I am still keeping my hopes up.I have seen so many "perfect" cycles failing for me.So I just hope this not so perfect one does the trick.I need blessings and prayers from each one of you :)

Yay!!! Those are some good size follicles! Praying all goes well :hugs:


----------



## me222

Hey all- who has dreams about ttc or pregnancy that don't turn out well? I guess because we think about ttc a lot (or even when we don't- it is always in the back of our minds) that we have these dreams... 
Last night I dreamt that I had what I thought was a positive pregnancy test! I saw two lines (never seen two lines before! not that I test anymore these days- I just wait for my period to come...). But, then someone said it wasn't my test and gave me my actual pregnancy test and it only had one line. I was devastated. What a dream. ugh. 
Anyway, I know if God wants us to conceive and bear children- He'll provide in His timing. If He doesn't provide in this way I need to trust that He is still good. His goodness does not depend on our circumstances. He is good regardless. 

Praying each of us will focus on Jesus through our individual journeys of ttc. May we know Him more and more through these sufferings.


----------



## Godsjewel

A dear friend of mine was a kindergarten teacher and was unusually gifted with children. They seemed to be drawn to her and she to them. After years of trying, she and her husband conceived and she had a totally normal pregnancy until she was about five months along. They suffered a devastating miscarriage and lost their little boy. 

Through the many stages of their grief, my friend described a loss unique to her situation. As a teacher, she thrilled each time a child experienced the joy of learning, their eyes lighting up with recognition. She had so looked forward to teaching her child his numbers, his colors, his letters. When autumn rolled around and school supplies stocked the store shelves, this loss again seemed so great. No child to teach, no willing student to learn at her knee. However, like David, God knew just when and how to give the perfect gift to bring peace and healing. 

One night as she was sleeping, my friend began to dream. In her dream she saw a child and knew it was the baby she had lost. She saw her little boy snuggled in the lap of Jesus as they sat in the middle of a field. Jesus would play with the boy, call him Jacob (which was the name given to the child during the pregnancy) and both were laughing and at ease. Jacob would ask Jesus questions. Whats this, Jesus? Jesus would answer, Thats a butterfly, Jacob. Whats this? Well, Jacob, that flowers called a dandelion. After many questions, answers and loving interactions, my friend said that Jesus turned His attention to her and it seemed that He was looking outside of the dream and straight into her hurt. He stared directly at her as He spoke and His words pierced her heart and brought healing to the wounds suffered through her loss: Jacob is learning creation from the Creator. 

God knew her specific hurt and He knew the balm needed to soothe the pain. That particular dream may not have been as healing to another but it was so perfect for her. God spoke healing directly to her heart. What a wonderful, loving Father we have! He knows us, loves us, grieves with us and provides healing for wounds so great that only divine intervention can suffice. The healing is yours. It may take time and tears, but it is no mistake that Christ is called the Great Physician. But how can he know the grief I feel? Find comfort in the fact that He knows specifically how you feel, for you see, His child died, too.

God knows firsthand the grief of a parent whose heart has been crushed by a childs death. He stood heavyhearted on the precipice of Glory and watched as His Child bled and died. No doubt that God, whose emotions are millions upon millions of times deeper than our own, wept millions of times more tears than we could. Imagine your grief multiplied literally tens of millions of times and maybe you can begin to understand the depth of Gods grief. 

What does this mean? It means you can pour out your heart to Him and Hell understand. When friends and family and even your spouse cant bear to see your tears anymore, God has incredibly broad shoulders for you to cry on and strong arms for you to fall into. Lay your head on His chest and hear His heart beating. A heart that broke, just like yours . 

As you find comfort in the bosom of Love Himself, dont forget to look into His eyes and see the promise of a heavenly and eternal reunion with your child. One that will not end in miscarriage. No SIDS allowed inside the gates of pearl! No stilled heartbeats. No blighted ovums. No spontaneous abortions. No grief. No sadness. Just an eternity with the child youve held in your heart so much longer than in your body! And an eternity with a God who loved you enough to orchestrate the death of His only Son to provide a way to reunite you with your child.

Taken from Baby Hunger: Biblical Encouragement for Those Struggling with Infertility by Beth Forbus (c) 2003


----------



## xxx_faithful

me222 said:


> Hey all- who has dreams about ttc or pregnancy that don't turn out well? I guess because we think about ttc a lot (or even when we don't- it is always in the back of our minds) that we have these dreams...
> Last night I dreamt that I had what I thought was a positive pregnancy test! I saw two lines (never seen two lines before! not that I test anymore these days- I just wait for my period to come...). But, then someone said it wasn't my test and gave me my actual pregnancy test and it only had one line. I was devastated. What a dream. ugh.
> Anyway, I know if God wants us to conceive and bear children- He'll provide in His timing. If He doesn't provide in this way I need to trust that He is still good. His goodness does not depend on our circumstances. He is good regardless.
> 
> Praying each of us will focus on Jesus through our individual journeys of ttc. May we know Him more and more through these sufferings.




Me222,

For as long as i can remember dreams personally, for me, have been a way God can communicate without having any interruptions, i am always a busy thinker i guess it's his way of speaking to me where by i cannot be responsive or disturb what he is trying to say or tell me. Since knowing this, and seeing how he speaks to me i have become more in tune with the interpretation of my dreams. Most of my dreams are positive, ways of guidance or warning over circumstances. However, i have received not so good dreams also. As we are the beholder of our mind and dreams, we can be heavily influenced on outward fears projected into our thoughts when we sleep. We mustn't confuse the difference here. God is here to protect, comfort, guide, love and cherish us. He is not there to scare us, or play with our minds or mess with our vulnerabilities. Thats what the enemy is for. Sometimes, and only sometimes, i wake up, with a heavy heart, concerning me or someone close to me. Now this is where i come in. God gives us the privilege to speak words into life, and with the same power, gives us the ability to UNspeak with into life. By rebuking. 

Say a pray, rebuke any strongholds, and ask that he will guide you into feeling his presence, and ONLY his presence.

Be encouraged :flower: 


*
xxx_faithful*


----------



## blue33

Ttcmoon,

I hope everything goes well tomorrow! I will be praying for you :flower:


----------



## xxx_faithful

https://s22.postimg.org/7o006uoyl/942681_571253026241391_125940234_n.jpg


----------



## ttcmoon

About dreams,I have something to share...not only ttc/pregnancy dreams but whatever bad dreams I see turns out to be true.May be it is God's way to warn me beforehand(?!!).
With my first pregnancy I saw a dream in which one of my preggo frnd was crying as she lost her pregnancy.Then I was unaware of my pregnancy and on very next morning I called my friend and she was doing fine.On the same day I came to know about my own pregnancy.I was a very innocent girl then.I never thought of a miscarriage but a miscarriage dream happened to be true for me.
Now with my 2nd pregnancy I was positive as it was a planned one and got mc dream on 5W3d.Then my scan on 7th week revealed I am having a blighted ovum and it stopped growing at 5W3d.
A few days back i had a dream I am updating my status in BnB as "mom of 3 angels"...God knows what is next now!I just hope it is my mind playing game and no truth is there in this.
I hope faithful is correct...may God protect us from all evils.


----------



## Godsjewel

During a very difficult time, my father once told me something that gave me great comfort. He said In life, youre either entering, in the middle, or just coming out of a storm. How true those words have been in my infertility journey. 

A week or so had passed since getting the detrimental news that our third round of IVF had failed  another negative pregnancy test. One would think after three years of getting consistent negative test results, the sting would be numbed, but this was just as difficult to hear as the first. The blood tests, injections, ultrasounds, fertilized embryos, prayers, and expectations were for nothing. 

After our blastocyst transfer and during the 9 day wait, I had stopped running to give my body the rest it needed and to appease my husband. That day, I decided it was time to get back into my routine, so I leashed up our two dogs and headed out on a beautiful October afternoon. The sky was overcast and had threatened to rain all morning, but that didnt stop me from going a few miles away from the house. The further we ran, the better I felt. Just as we started to head back, a few drops of rain fell on my face. As I looked up at the massive gray clouds, my initial reaction was fear. What if these rain drops turned into a lightning storm and we had no shelter to protect us? For the record, I love to run in the rain. Im talking about a nice vertical drizzle, but within minutes, this storm turned into an all-out-sideways-downpour. An amazing thing happened as we sprinted home. My fear subsided and as the rain began to wash over me, I felt God refreshing my spirit and renewing my hope. I couldnt help but smile and laugh at how ridiculous we must have looked as the passing cars drove by. Thankfully we made it home safely, soaked to the bone. 

Later that day, I was driving in my car and heard a song playing on the radio. It was Casting Crowns' Praise You in This Storm. I began to weep as I heard the lyrics And I'll praise You in this storm, and I will lift my hands, for You are who You are, no matter where I am, and every tear I've cried, You hold in Your hand, You never left my side, and though my heart is torn, I will praise You in this storm. I dont believe in coincidences, I was meant to hear this song on that day. I am reminded by these lyrics that God is the constant and my infertility journey is the variable (You are who You are, no matter where I am.) This brings me great comfort knowing wherever this winding path takes me, God will always be. 

My infertility storm is unpredictable and can be frightening and beautiful at the same time. There is no Doppler radar or satellite that can give me next weeks forecast. For now, the only certainty I cling to is Gods promise that nothing can separate us from His love. Romans 8:38-39 For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, neither height nor depth, not anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord. 

"Praise You In This Storm" by Casting Crowns

I was sure by now
God You would have reached down
And wiped our tears away
Stepped in and saved the day
But once again, I say "Amen", and it's still raining

As the thunder rolls
I barely hear Your whisper through the rain
"I'm with you"
And as Your mercy falls
I raise my hands and praise the God who gives
And takes away

And I'll praise You in this storm
And I will lift my hands
For You are who You are
No matter where I am
And every tear I've cried
You hold in Your hand
You never left my side
And though my heart is torn
I will praise You in this storm

I remember when
I stumbled in the wind
You heard my cry to you
And you raised me up again
My strength is almost gone
How can I carry on
If I can't find You

But as the thunder rolls
I barely hear You whisper through the rain
"I'm with you"
And as Your mercy falls
I raise my hands and praise the God who gives
And takes away

I lift my eyes unto the hills
Where does my help come from?
My help comes from the Lord
The Maker of Heaven and Earth


----------



## Godsjewel

ttcmoon said:


> About dreams,I have something to share...not only ttc/pregnancy dreams but whatever bad dreams I see turns out to be true.May be it is God's way to warn me beforehand(?!!).
> With my first pregnancy I saw a dream in which one of my preggo frnd was crying as she lost her pregnancy.Then I was unaware of my pregnancy and on very next morning I called my friend and she was doing fine.On the same day I came to know about my own pregnancy.I was a very innocent girl then.I never thought of a miscarriage but a miscarriage dream happened to be true for me.
> Now with my 2nd pregnancy I was positive as it was a planned one and got mc dream on 5W3d.Then my scan on 7th week revealed I am having a blighted ovum and it stopped growing at 5W3d.
> A few days back i had a dream I am updating my status in BnB as "mom of 3 angels"...God knows what is next now!I just hope it is my mind playing game and no truth is there in this.
> I hope faithful is correct...may God protect us from all evils.


I sure hope the dream I had last night doesn't come true. 

I had a dream that people were coming over to bring me gifts, as if I had a baby shower and in the living room I had a crib that was all set up and ready for the baby. But as people were putting gifts on the table and everyone one was so happy for me, In my mind I was thinking...how am I going to tell everyone the baby didn't make it :cry:


----------



## ttcmoon

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Godsjewel :hugs:


----------



## me222

Hey Faithful, 

Thanks. I don't think my dream was God speaking to me or the devil or anything. I just think it's my worries and general concerns I have about not conceiving and seeing other people pregnant and able to bear children...wondering when my "turn" to experience such joy will be? if it ever happens. And so my worries can get all twisted up in my dreams. 

Thanks for caring and responding:). Yes, I need to cast all my anxieties upon Jesus. He understands our pains in this journey and He'll uphold us in these times.


----------



## xxx_faithful

me222 said:


> Hey Faithful,
> 
> Thanks. I don't think my dream was God speaking to me or the devil or anything. I just think it's my worries and general concerns I have about not conceiving and seeing other people pregnant and able to bear children...wondering when my "turn" to experience such joy will be? if it ever happens. And so my worries can get all twisted up in my dreams.
> 
> Thanks for caring and responding:). Yes, I need to cast all my anxieties upon Jesus. He understands our pains in this journey and He'll uphold us in these times.


Your welcome :) absolutely i totally agree with you.. sometimes it's our own worries and concerns also. I just think sometimes we underestimate the power our fears have, and to even pray away the concerns we have on 'never being able to conceive' or 'scared of carrying a baby to term' weather it be ourselves or the enemy feeding the fears. It's much of a muchness right? It's neither healthy nor beneficial. Hun, me222, you WILL be a mum, and you will bare a child. Sometimes it's nice for someone to assure you of that, esp days when your frustrated.. :growlmad:


----------



## Jett55

I've had so many dreams of getting positive pregnancy test that I literally stopped caring they never came true. I actually had a dream where I went to the doc & they told me I was 6 months pregnant & I kept telling em it was impossible because I've had my periods. Hope that wouldn't come true I'd miss out on most of my pregnancy :/


----------



## xxx_faithful

Godsjewel said:


> ttcmoon said:
> 
> 
> About dreams,I have something to share...not only ttc/pregnancy dreams but whatever bad dreams I see turns out to be true.May be it is God's way to warn me beforehand(?!!).
> With my first pregnancy I saw a dream in which one of my preggo frnd was crying as she lost her pregnancy.Then I was unaware of my pregnancy and on very next morning I called my friend and she was doing fine.On the same day I came to know about my own pregnancy.I was a very innocent girl then.I never thought of a miscarriage but a miscarriage dream happened to be true for me.
> Now with my 2nd pregnancy I was positive as it was a planned one and got mc dream on 5W3d.Then my scan on 7th week revealed I am having a blighted ovum and it stopped growing at 5W3d.
> A few days back i had a dream I am updating my status in BnB as "mom of 3 angels"...God knows what is next now!I just hope it is my mind playing game and no truth is there in this.
> I hope faithful is correct...may God protect us from all evils.
> 
> 
> I sure hope the dream I had last night doesn't come true.
> 
> I had a dream that people were coming over to bring me gifts, as if I had a baby shower and in the living room I had a crib that was all set up and ready for the baby. But as people were putting gifts on the table and everyone one was so happy for me, In my mind I was thinking...how am I going to tell everyone the baby didn't make it :cry:Click to expand...




Oh but hun, dont you remember me appearing in the same dream? The dream was in fast forward a couple months, i was in the other room holding your bubs! thats why she wasnt in the cot!! my bad :thumbup: i should put her back next time :dohh:


----------



## No Doubt

I have dreams that always seem to come true as well. I even have "feelings" that always elude to something. Once this guy I had dated had been on my mind really heavy...come to find out he'd been a bad car accident. It happened again with him...come to find out his grandfather who had Alzheimer's went to the bar and caught a train home, but fell asleep waiting on the train in the winter and froze to death. I've had dreams of going in an having u/s done, but only one dream where I was holding my daughter at what looked to be picnic. Now when people ask me if I plan on having more I say yes and when they say how I say don't know, but I know there is a girl in my future. I choose to believe that dream...just like there are some things I choose not to believe. I know that our fears can manifest in our dreams, but we don't have to give them life. Someone once told me worrying is punishing yourself for something that may never happen. So ladies, don't do that to yourselves...choose to believe the good things and forget about the bad. God is in control, and as hard as it is to rid yourselves of those negative dreams, especially considering previous events, trust in the Lord that He is there. Lately I've been standing on His promise that He won't put more on me than I can bear. Remember that when those dreams happen and feelings start to rise.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Ladies,

I'm going away on a 2-week road trip through L.A, Yosemite & onto Vegas with my family - YAY !!!
I will be away from ya'll for a few weeks. 

Keep safe, keep praying and i'll talk to you when i get back from my many, many cocktails :) ..i dont drink, but it cant hurt to kick back every once in awhile :D



*xxx_faithful*


----------



## Jett55

Sounds like loads of fun. I hope you & your family enjoy yourselves. And have a safe trip. I'll miss you on here for that little while but it's always good to get away. Hope you have a fabulous trip :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

...Choose for yourselves today whom you will serve;...but as for me and my house, we will serve the LORD.
Joshua 24:15

As members of the involuntary sorority of the infertile, many choices are taken away from us. The choice of when to have children and even how they are conceived is replaced with fervent prayers to Heaven that a child will even be conceived. The loss of control felt by the woman who faces the possibility of unwanted childlessness can be overwhelming. This is not the life I wanted. This is not the dream I chose! However, there is a choice that is never taken from you, no matter how difficult your struggle with infertility grows. You must choose who you will serve.

Infertility is so hard. It affects every aspect of your life, from the intimate life you enjoy with your spouse to your finances to your relationships with friends, family and even with God. Baby hunger can become the dictator of your emotions, your thoughts and your actions if you will allow it to. Will you choose to serve the God who loves you, who has a mighty plan for your life, or will you choose to bow to infertilitys sorrow and frustration? Choose this day to serve the Lord! Will you allow infertility to convince you that God has forgotten you and doesnt know your name, or will you choose to serve the God who loves you so much that He says to you, I have inscribed you on the palms of my hands? (Isaiah 49:16) Is the weight of an empty cradle enough to crush your heart, or will you choose to cast your cares on the One who cares for you more than anyone ever, ever has? (1 Peter 5:7) 

It may not be easy to always turn the hurt and frustration over to the God who has allowed you to walk this path. Perhaps thats why Joshua told the people of Israel to choose who they would serve. It may be a conscious decision you have to make every day, but even if it is, choose to trust God to bring you through the trial of infertility. Choose to trust Him through the negative pregnancy tests. Choose to trust Him when others get pregnant while you wait. Choose to serve Him. It will be a choice youll never, ever regret. 

Choose this day whom you will serve! Choose to serve the Lord!


----------



## blue33

Faithful,

Have a wonderful time on your trip and be safe!


----------



## ProfWife

Hey ladies...I could use some prayer. 

I have a student who is not a Christian and has come to me asking lots of questions. Please pray for me to have the wisdom to continue to talk with her and guide her to salvation. :)


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello!!! 

Can I say how excited I am to find this thread!!! I have been looking and looking and was even thinking of starting one then I came across this one! 

A little about me...Im 26 and this is my husband and mines second time TTC#1. We had a m/c about six years ago and then two years after that we tried again but God had other plans. Now here we are again and this time we know God has prepared us fully to be parents. While it looks like it might be a long journey we know His plan is greater then anything we could imagine and we will praise him every step of the way!!! We also have an amazing Prayer Group supporting and loving us every step of the way! 

I am a full time Nursing student and my husband is an EMT with a private Ambulance company but is working on is UPC ministers license. We live a busy life but are ready to move from family of two to three!! 

I am from New England anyone else from my area?

Blessings!


----------



## uwa_amanda

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> Can I say how excited I am to find this thread!!! I have been looking and looking and was even thinking of starting one then I came across this one!
> 
> A little about me...Im 26 and this is my husband and mines second time TTC#1. We had a m/c about six years ago and then two years after that we tried again but God had other plans. Now here we are again and this time we know God has prepared us fully to be parents. While it looks like it might be a long journey we know His plan is greater then anything we could imagine and we will praise him every step of the way!!! We also have an amazing Prayer Group supporting and loving us every step of the way!
> 
> I am a full time Nursing student and my husband is an EMT with a private Ambulance company but is working on is UPC ministers license. We live a busy life but are ready to move from family of two to three!!
> 
> I am from New England anyone else from my area?
> 
> Blessings!

Welcome to our thread! I'm Amanda and my husband and I have moved on from our LTTTC journey as of early May after seven years total. I'm 31 and a fleet manager at a trucking company. My husband is 37 and is a disabled veteran. We are from Alabama and have been married for 8 1/2 years.

I haven't really posted much anywhere lately since there aren't too many people on here who are in our shoes, but I'm going to do better about posting. I've kept busy with everything lately and haven't had much time to do much else. lol


----------



## blue33

Welcome ByHisGrace08! This is a wonderful thread full of very supportive ladies, glad to have you :flower:


----------



## phaedypants

me222 said:


> Hey all- who has dreams about ttc or pregnancy that don't turn out well? I guess because we think about ttc a lot (or even when we don't- it is always in the back of our minds) that we have these dreams...
> Last night I dreamt that I had what I thought was a positive pregnancy test! I saw two lines (never seen two lines before! not that I test anymore these days- I just wait for my period to come...). But, then someone said it wasn't my test and gave me my actual pregnancy test and it only had one line. I was devastated. What a dream. ugh.
> Anyway, I know if God wants us to conceive and bear children- He'll provide in His timing. If He doesn't provide in this way I need to trust that He is still good. His goodness does not depend on our circumstances. He is good regardless.
> 
> Praying each of us will focus on Jesus through our individual journeys of ttc. May we know Him more and more through these sufferings.

I was making breakfast the other morning, and I picked up the egg carton out of the fridge, and then had a moment of deja-vu, and said to my husband "Funny! I just remembered a dream I had last night where I opened this carton and all of the eggs were broken." And then within a second, realized the fears where that dream came from, and burst into tears. 

I am really working in my life now to not make EVERYTHING about ttc... Just to keep in touch with the things that have always been blessings in my life, and not so much on my hopes for the future.


----------



## Godsjewel

Would you kill someone? 

Im not talking about taking the life of an attacker as you are defending your own life or that of your family. Im asking if you would ever just come right out and kill someone. Im going to go out on a limb and assume your answer is a resounding no! For most of us, the idea of even hurting someone is absurd, much less taking someones life. 

But why would you refuse to kill someone? Is it because you wouldnt want to endure the punishment that would follow? As horrible as the punishment would be, most of us wouldnt want to kill someone even if we knew we could escape any consequences. What is it that makes the idea of purposefully ending another persons life so unthinkable?

A holy God handed down a commandment saying Do not kill. Enough said.

Infertility places a heavy burden on your heart and your mind. You worry about whether or not you should pursue medical treatment. You worry about where the money will come from. You worry about a future without children if you are unable to conceive. You worry about a marriage placed under the strain of an empty cradle. You worry. You worry. You worry.

The same God who said Do not kill also said Do not worry.

Why does God tell you not to worry? Because He knows your future. He knows the plans He has for you, and Hes not worried. The uncertainty that infertility places before you is not puzzling to God. He knew every day of your life before one of them came to be. (Psalm 139:16) If His plan for you involves difficult days, He knows how to bring you through them. He also knows how to celebrate with you on joyous days. You dont have to worry because you are never alone (Matthew 28:20), and the One who travels with you, who knows your future, is not worried. 

You matter to God. God cares that your heart longs for a baby. He sees every tear that has streamed down your face when another cycle ends without a pregnancy. He understands the hurt and the frustration, yet because He is lovingly in control He can still say to you dont worry. 

Consider the lilies, how they grow: they neither toil nor spin; but I tell you, not even Solomon in all his glory clothed himself like one of these.

But if God so clothes the grass in the field, which is alive today and tomorrow is thrown into the furnace, how much more will He clothe you? You men of little faith!
Luke 12:27-28

-Beth Forbus


----------



## ByHisGrace08

uwa_amanda said:


> ByHisGrace08 said:
> 
> 
> Hello!!!
> 
> Can I say how excited I am to find this thread!!! I have been looking and looking and was even thinking of starting one then I came across this one!
> 
> A little about me...Im 26 and this is my husband and mines second time TTC#1. We had a m/c about six years ago and then two years after that we tried again but God had other plans. Now here we are again and this time we know God has prepared us fully to be parents. While it looks like it might be a long journey we know His plan is greater then anything we could imagine and we will praise him every step of the way!!! We also have an amazing Prayer Group supporting and loving us every step of the way!
> 
> I am a full time Nursing student and my husband is an EMT with a private Ambulance company but is working on is UPC ministers license. We live a busy life but are ready to move from family of two to three!!
> 
> I am from New England anyone else from my area?
> 
> Blessings!
> 
> Welcome to our thread! I'm Amanda and my husband and I have moved on from our LTTTC journey as of early May after seven years total. I'm 31 and a fleet manager at a trucking company. My husband is 37 and is a disabled veteran. We are from Alabama and have been married for 8 1/2 years.
> 
> I haven't really posted much anywhere lately since there aren't too many people on here who are in our shoes, but I'm going to do better about posting. I've kept busy with everything lately and haven't had much time to do much else. lolClick to expand...

Hello Amanda, 

Thank you so glad to be hear! Do you mind me asking what was your dx? Also Thank you to your husband for his service!! My little brother is in the AirForce. 

Blessings,


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Godsjewel said:


> Would you kill someone?
> 
> Im not talking about taking the life of an attacker as you are defending your own life or that of your family. Im asking if you would ever just come right out and kill someone. Im going to go out on a limb and assume your answer is a resounding no! For most of us, the idea of even hurting someone is absurd, much less taking someones life.
> 
> But why would you refuse to kill someone? Is it because you wouldnt want to endure the punishment that would follow? As horrible as the punishment would be, most of us wouldnt want to kill someone even if we knew we could escape any consequences. What is it that makes the idea of purposefully ending another persons life so unthinkable?
> 
> A holy God handed down a commandment saying Do not kill. Enough said.
> 
> Infertility places a heavy burden on your heart and your mind. You worry about whether or not you should pursue medical treatment. You worry about where the money will come from. You worry about a future without children if you are unable to conceive. You worry about a marriage placed under the strain of an empty cradle. You worry. You worry. You worry.
> 
> The same God who said Do not kill also said Do not worry.
> 
> Why does God tell you not to worry? Because He knows your future. He knows the plans He has for you, and Hes not worried. The uncertainty that infertility places before you is not puzzling to God. He knew every day of your life before one of them came to be. (Psalm 139:16) If His plan for you involves difficult days, He knows how to bring you through them. He also knows how to celebrate with you on joyous days. You dont have to worry because you are never alone (Matthew 28:20), and the One who travels with you, who knows your future, is not worried.
> 
> You matter to God. God cares that your heart longs for a baby. He sees every tear that has streamed down your face when another cycle ends without a pregnancy. He understands the hurt and the frustration, yet because He is lovingly in control He can still say to you dont worry.
> 
> Consider the lilies, how they grow: they neither toil nor spin; but I tell you, not even Solomon in all his glory clothed himself like one of these.
> 
> But if God so clothes the grass in the field, which is alive today and tomorrow is thrown into the furnace, how much more will He clothe you? You men of little faith!
> Luke 12:27-28
> 
> -Beth Forbus

I love this!! This message has been spoken to me several times over the last few weeks as I have been struggling to place full trust in His mighty and loving hands. God is good and I will continue to praise His Holy Name!


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies, 

So I was just wondering has anyone here taken Provera? Did it restart your cycles for you? If so after how many rounds? Also how often did you take it, every other month? Suppose to start my first round on Friday.

Also any Pentecostal Ladies on here?!

Blessings,


----------



## uwa_amanda

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> So I was just wondering has anyone here taken Provera? Did it restart your cycles for you? If so after how many rounds? Also how often did you take it, every other month? Suppose to start my first round on Friday.
> 
> Also any Pentecostal Ladies on here?!
> 
> Blessings,

I took Provera for three months before I did eight cycles of Clomid. My diagnosis was unexplained infertility but I think it was a combination of little to no ovulation and poor SA results.


----------



## Alr83

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> So I was just wondering has anyone here taken Provera? Did it restart your cycles for you? If so after how many rounds? Also how often did you take it, every other month? Suppose to start my first round on Friday.
> 
> Also any Pentecostal Ladies on here?!
> 
> Blessings,


My first dr we did fertility tx's with put me on provera, we did 4 rounds (every month) always started my cycle then with clomid each cycle.


----------



## Alr83

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> So I was just wondering has anyone here taken Provera? Did it restart your cycles for you? If so after how many rounds? Also how often did you take it, every other month? Suppose to start my first round on Friday.
> 
> Also any Pentecostal Ladies on here?!
> 
> Blessings,

Just reread this....if you're asking if it made my cycles more normal...the answer for me is no. once we stopped they went back to crazy (anywhere from 12 to 92 days). Good luck! Praying it all works for you!


----------



## Godsjewel

For this child I prayed...
1 Samuel 1:27


As women who face the daily struggle of infertility, there is no doubt the pages of our Bibles recording chapters one and two of 1 Samuel are dog-eared. We loved to read and reread the story of Hannah as she wept and prayed in the temple, crying out to God for a baby, just as we do today. We relate to her frustration, we can almost literally feel her pain and taste her salty tears. How many times have we all sat down in the dusty floor of the temple next to Hannah and wept along with her? Its just so good to be understood by someone else who knows what it feels like to want a baby so badly, even if that understanding sister lived thousands of years ago! 

Oh, how I wish there were video cameras in Hannahs day. As much I love to read Hannahs words, I would really love to hear her tell her story. Wouldnt you? Id love to hear her make her petitions to the Almighty. Id love to see her face when she told Eli the priest that she wasnt drunk, but heartbroken instead. Most of all, Id want to eavesdrop when she brought her God-sent son back to the same priest and dedicated him to the Lord. Id ask you to watch that particular video today. 

Id ask you to back the video up to 1 Samuel 1:27 when Hannah held her precious baby boy in her arms and looked at the priest, Eli, and said For this child I prayed, and the Lord has granted what I asked of Him... And then Id ask you to back it up and watch it again. And again. For this child I prayed... Back it up. For this child I prayed... Turn the volume up. For this child I prayed... I cant help but believe if we could hear Hannahs voice when she said these words, we might just hear her put her passionate emphasis on the word this. For THIS child I prayed...

The waiting in hard. You just want a baby. You dont care if its a boy or a girl, or if its born at the perfect time of year. You just want a healthy baby. You cry out to God with everything in you to let this month be the month. God, please! I cant wait another month. Ill go crazy. Please let me get pregnant this time. Just one baby. Thats all you ask for. But please, let it be now! Anybody who has ever gone through infertility would absolutely understand.

But listen to Hannah. For this child I prayed. What she didnt realize all those years as she was weeping and crying out to God for a baby was that every single tear and every single prayer was a prayer for Samuel. Every single tear was a tear shed for Samuel. Every single prayer was a prayer prayed for Samuel. For this child I prayed. Can you imagine the first time she saw his face? It must have all come together in an instant. Oh, I understand. It was for this child I prayed and waited. Not another! But for this child. So worth it. He was so worth it!

If Hannah had conceived when she first desired a child, that child would not have been Samuel. Theres no way she could have realized the specific child she was praying for, but God knew. God knows your life and your future just as specifically. All the months that have passed with negative pregnancy tests are not failures. Were Hannahs months and years without pregnancies failures? Her story resulted in Samuel! If she had conceived even one month earlier than she did, Samuel could not have been conceived and history would have been changed. For this child I prayed...

I believe God has a purpose and a plan for your infertility. I believe there is a reason for every single month, every single week, every single day and every single negative pregnancy test you must endure. (Jeremiah 29:11) Keep praying. Keep asking God for children. It is our prayer that one day, just as you have wept with Hannah, you will join with her in saying, For this child I prayed and God has granted what I asked of Him.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## QueenKingfish

Oh, Sarah. Thank you so much! I needed this today. 

This being my first cycle on the Metformin, I have no idea if I'm late or not. I was going to test yesterday morning, but it was the 2 year anniversary of my father's sudden passing. While I REALLY wanted to turn it into a day where it's hard to think about anything except how much I miss him to one where we found out we were expecting our first child, I also didn't want to exacerbate my already taxed emotions. 

So I wait. I wait, I pray and in those prayers I turn away from my human nature of worry and into the trust and comfort of our Almighty Father, who does have a plan for us - a PERFECT plan. I can't wait for the day when I look back and know that every tear shed, every prayer said and every time I yelled at God was worth it.


----------



## Gingerspice

Hi all,

I've been pointed to this thread from another one. I was looking for somewhere I could offload and just put my thoughts down. They come across as pretty confusing and lost and may seem crazy to a non-christian. 

We have a little girl, who'll be starting school soon so I know we are very blessed to have a child already. She wasn't to our timing - we had completely different plans proposed and so it was quitea shock to find us with LO on the way.

Now though, it feels the right time when we would choose to have another. There's so many questions in life though that I'm confused by the idea. The not knowing whether we will or won't have another is causing me to try juggling more balls. I'm contemplating job changes. I'm looking for changes in my life, but this will all be dependent on whether another one will happen for us. I truly could accept not having anymore, but this interim of questions is killing me. 

We've been trying for just over 9 months but we were never particularly active with protection for most of the time since LO. 

I know I need to just keep pressing on, drawing nearer to God and trying to let him guide me into what the future holds, but I just want to find my feet fixed onto something, knowing if I should focus on career and change jobs, or accept another one will happen so stay where i am. I'm restless with the uncertainty. I haven't told anybody how we're ttc because I feel like a failure that its not happened. I'm not the healthiest of people and I know thoughts will go through minds of 'maybe you should lose weight then' etc. I feel bad for asking for another baby when we have one lovely little girl. I don't want to fuss, the sympathy and the judgement of telling others in church how lost I am on my path. Everything is focused on LO. I don't have much opportunity to truly seek God and I feel as distant as ever with not getting a break from being a mother. I can't focus on praying and singing at church as concentrating on LO, and even if I chose to go forward to prayer at the end I know I have a LO in sunday school that I need to collect. I'm just ploughing forward with this hidden burden that I want it all yet its not happening. I assumed given how easily we were given LO that the same would happen for no.2. 

Thanks for letting me put it all out there. I just need to share a little of my thoughts to try to get them 'out there' and let me put them into perspective.


----------



## Godsjewel

People often refer to the infertility experience as being like a roller coaster ride. Full of emotional ups and downs. At the beginning of a new cycle, your hopes rise and you can say with full faith and assurance that you know God is in control of your life and your future. You know that He will bring you through this trial in your life, and you trust Him to give you a baby however He sees fit.

Throughout the dreaded two week wait (that always feels like it lasts at least two months) you try to remain positive without letting your hopes rise too high. You know that if youre not pregnant the fall will be devastating and the crash may be too much to take. The ups and downs are simply ridiculous. Still, you try to trust God through the uncertainty and you tell Him youll take whatever He has planned .

Day 28 comes. Day 29. Could this be it? Should you wait one more day before you take a home pregnancy test, or should you do it now? Is this the moment youve waited for all these months? Did God finally come through? Before the celebrating begins, you realize youre right back where you started from. Theres no pregnancy, just another period. Another failed attempt. Another time God has said no. Another devastating down in this roller coaster ride of infertility.

The strong faith you held on to just days before seems to have dissipated. Youre hurt, disappointed and confused. If we could roll back the curtains of Heaven and have a face to face conversation with the Almighty, would it sound something like this?

God, why do You allow me to hurt like this? Dont You know how badly I want a baby? You didnt let me conceive. I told You I trusted You. I told You I believed You. I put this in Your hands, God, and You stopped it again!

Perhaps its then you would hear your Father say to you, Child, youre welcome.

Youre welcome? Did God not understand you? Was there something lost along the way, or did God not understand? No, hurting friend, God didnt misunderstand. But maybe you did.

You are reassured every time you open the Bible that God has a plan for your life that He lovingly designed specifically for you. We quote Jeremiah 29:11 as easily as we can recite our own address and phone number, but do we really believe it? I know the plans I have for you. Plans to prosper you and not harm you. Plans to give you a hope and a future. God tells us that He knew us before we grew inside our mothers womb. He has us engraved on the palms of His hands. He knows you want a baby more than you want the next breath youll take. He also knows exactly what needs to happen for His plan to be made manifest in your life to bring about this hope and future for you. 

God knows the hurt you feel every time you face another period and pregnancy-free month. He also knows that if He allowed you to conceive a child that He has not destined for you it would be a magnanimous tragedy. What if He allowed you to get pregnant, yet His perfect plan for you was an adopted child? What if His beautiful plan for you includes a pregnancy to begin in 6 months, yet He weakened and thought, Well, shes begged for a baby so much, I guess Ill give in and let her conceive a different child now. It wont be the child I have for her, but Im tired of hearing her beg. God loves you more than that. He loves you enough to love you through your misunderstandings. He loves you enough to be a Father who sometimes says no when He knows better. He loves you enough to make you wait on Him even when you want something so badly. 

Remember this: Another month without a pregnancy is not a failure. It is simply another step toward the fulfillment of Gods perfect plan for your family.

And for that, we really can be thankful.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

QueenKingfish said:


> Oh, Sarah. Thank you so much! I needed this today.
> 
> This being my first cycle on the Metformin, I have no idea if I'm late or not. I was going to test yesterday morning, but it was the 2 year anniversary of my father's sudden passing. While I REALLY wanted to turn it into a day where it's hard to think about anything except how much I miss him to one where we found out we were expecting our first child, I also didn't want to exacerbate my already taxed emotions.
> 
> So I wait. I wait, I pray and in those prayers I turn away from my human nature of worry and into the trust and comfort of our Almighty Father, who does have a plan for us - a PERFECT plan. I can't wait for the day when I look back and know that every tear shed, every prayer said and every time I yelled at God was worth it.

Big hugs to you sweetie :hugs:

Yes, I to stand with you believing He has a PERFECT plan for all of us.


----------



## Godsjewel

Gingerspice said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been pointed to this thread from another one. I was looking for somewhere I could offload and just put my thoughts down. They come across as pretty confusing and lost and may seem crazy to a non-christian.
> 
> We have a little girl, who'll be starting school soon so I know we are very blessed to have a child already. She wasn't to our timing - we had completely different plans proposed and so it was quitea shock to find us with LO on the way.
> 
> Now though, it feels the right time when we would choose to have another. There's so many questions in life though that I'm confused by the idea. The not knowing whether we will or won't have another is causing me to try juggling more balls. I'm contemplating job changes. I'm looking for changes in my life, but this will all be dependent on whether another one will happen for us. I truly could accept not having anymore, but this interim of questions is killing me.
> 
> We've been trying for just over 9 months but we were never particularly active with protection for most of the time since LO.
> 
> I know I need to just keep pressing on, drawing nearer to God and trying to let him guide me into what the future holds, but I just want to find my feet fixed onto something, knowing if I should focus on career and change jobs, or accept another one will happen so stay where i am. I'm restless with the uncertainty. I haven't told anybody how we're ttc because I feel like a failure that its not happened. I'm not the healthiest of people and I know thoughts will go through minds of 'maybe you should lose weight then' etc. I feel bad for asking for another baby when we have one lovely little girl. I don't want to fuss, the sympathy and the judgement of telling others in church how lost I am on my path. Everything is focused on LO. I don't have much opportunity to truly seek God and I feel as distant as ever with not getting a break from being a mother. I can't focus on praying and singing at church as concentrating on LO, and even if I chose to go forward to prayer at the end I know I have a LO in sunday school that I need to collect. I'm just ploughing forward with this hidden burden that I want it all yet its not happening. I assumed given how easily we were given LO that the same would happen for no.2.
> 
> Thanks for letting me put it all out there. I just need to share a little of my thoughts to try to get them 'out there' and let me put them into perspective.

First of all, WELCOME! :flower: My name is Sarah and I'm glad you've joined us.

The most important thing you can do right this minute is give it all to God...all your worries, cares and thoughts and pray that His will be done in your life, whether it's to have another child right away or to further your career. He has our best interest at heart and if we put our trust in Him, He will lead us down the path He wants us to go and while we are in His will, we will feel such peace about the decisions we have made.


----------



## Godsjewel

November is National Adoption Awareness Month, a time to give thanks for those who are blessed by adoption and those who make adoption possible. Todays Daily Double Portion is provided by a sweet friend of Sarahs Laughter, Christy Nueman, who is also an adoptive mother. She understands the joys of growing her family through the selfless gift of adoption, as well as the unfathomable gift of being adopted into the family of God. Thank you once again, Christy, for sharing your heart and testimony with us!

*************************************

The wait had begun. We had completed a mountain of paperwork, attended all the classes, met

repeatedly with our social worker, finalized our home study and our home was completely baby proofed from top-to-bottom. We were finally, officially on the wait list to adopt a child! My husband and I were eagerly expecting the call that would change our lives forever. We were awaiting Gods answer to our prayers for the child that we had prayed for endlessly over the years. And I yearned to echo Hannahs words from 1 Samuel 1:27, where she says, I prayed for this child, and the LORD has granted me what I asked of him.

Do you remember that famous line from the ketchup commercial that said, The taste thats worth the wait? Did you know that it was actually Carly Simons song Anticipation that brought this well-known saying to life? Anticipation is the perfect word to express exactly what I felt during my wait. I could almost taste the sweet blessing of motherhood. I imagined holding my precious baby in my arms and finally humming all those unsung lullabies.

Looking back, some days I honestly doubted that my journey would ever end and then other days it felt like the end of my adoption journey was as close as the heart beating within my chest. Regardless of my fickle emotions, God was teaching me how to wait in hopeful anticipationand the verses from Romans 8:23,25 came alive to me in a whole new way, which say, Not only so, but we ourselves, who have the firstfruits of the Spirit, groan inwardly as we wait eagerly for our adoption as sons, the redemption of our bodiesBut if we hope for what we do not yet have, we wait for it patiently. Indeed, I was learning that there was something even better than the gift of adopting my own childit is the gift of adoption into Gods family. The Bible tells us that from the moment we confess with your mouth, Jesus is Lord, and believe in your heart that God raised him (Romans 10:9, NIV) that we have a new identity as the sons and daughters of God (2 Corinthians 6:18). Upon our conversion, we are promised a new life, a new family, a new eternal home and a new relationship with our Heavenly Father. I realized that just as God was using the miracle of adoption to build my own familythe God of the Universe had miraculously chosen and adopted me. I was an adopted daughter of the Creator of the universeand then, the day my Creator had appointed before the beginning of time arrived. We got

the call that we were chosen by a birth momand my wait was over. My family and friends all told me that I was glowing as I held my sweet baby boy in my arms. It was worth the wait!

God thinks we are worth the wait too. Like I waited in eager expectation for my own child, my Heavenly Father also patiently waits for the day that we will be together for all of eternity. I can only imagine how much more I will radiantly glow when I experience the future glory that awaits me and also for all those who are adopted into Gods family. One day I will dwell in the house of the Lord forever (Psalm 23:6, NIV).

But while Im here on earth, I have the opportunity to please my Heavenly Father by giving Him my whole life. Through the power of Gods Holy Spirit, I am beginning to understand the profound blessing of the sanctified Christian life that Paul speaks about in Philippians 1:21, which says, For to me, to live is Christ and to die is gain. And all of my sisters and brothers in Christ are not only promised to receive eternal riches in Heaven, but in this life, we are blessed exceedingly and abundantly by our loving Father with Every good and perfect gift (James 1:17, NIV). I personally have received many good and perfect gifts from the Father of heavenly lightsmy husband and my beautiful son are two of those giftsbut the greatest gift of all was God sending His one and only son, Jesus Christ, to this earth to die on the cross for my sins and the sins of the world. There never has been, and there never will be, a more good and perfect gift than Jesus.

My one and only son just turned 4 years oldand I still vividly remember the day of his birth. Each year on his birthday, I pray that that one day he chooses the best birthday gift of allJesus gift of salvation. I want him to be an adopted son of God. And on the eve of his fourth birthday (just like I do each and every night), I sang my son a song that says, For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life. John 3:16. My son knows this song by heart. And I am eagerly expecting the day when all of Gods adopted children will sing a new song before the throne in Heaven (Revelation 14:3).

Are you an adopted child of God? If not, then you dont have to wait another day. Everyone is welcome to come into the family of God. Jesus declared, I am the bread of life. He who comes to me will never go hungry, and he who believes in me will never be thirsty (John 6:35, NIV).

When I finally stand before my Maker face-to-face, I will fully know that an eternity with my sweet Savior Jesus was worth the wait!

**This story is dedicated to one of my best friends, Veronica, as she awaits Gods good and perfect gift. It will be worth the wait! May God bless you exceedingly and abundantly!**

--Christy Nueman


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies, 

Just wanted to pop in and say I have been reading some of the back posts and I am so glad I joined!! what a wonderful place to find- so supportive!!! This is one of the first threads I check each day!!!

Blessings & Babydust,


----------



## phaedypants

Hi Everyone;
What a wonderful group this is! Reading these posts has honestly given me a sense of wonder at the mysterious plans of God... 

It is so easy to feel insignificant in my worst moments... Like God has forgotten the aching in my heart, or worse, that He is punishing me now for the times I chose to turn from Him. In the quietest, darkest, most alone hours, I have let myself hold these sinful thoughts...

But, even so, I am forgiven, cherished, and guided through a life that is more than the one I can imagine for myself. 

When I can witness the way this group is growing these amazing seeds of faith and ministry, I feel truly blessed to feel a part of it. 

I can feel blessed when I see a husband holding his arm protectively out to his pregnant wife on the icy streets. I can feel blessed when my facebook floods with the gifts of perfect, beautiful children born to my friends. I can feel blessed knowing that I am 2 days away from the end of this month's cycle, and it may bring the same heartbreak that I've grown so used to... 

Strange as it may seem, I think it's because this little thread has made me feel like I am part of something beautiful and full of faith... When before I found this thread, I only felt like I was left out of something. I never saw the belonging in this struggle... Only the isolation. 

I am so proud of all of you women for continuing to walk in faith and to bring each other back to our better minds when we need it. 

Thank you all so much!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say I have been reading some of the back posts and I am so glad I joined!! what a wonderful place to find- so supportive!!! This is one of the first threads I check each day!!!
> 
> Blessings & Babydust,

Praise God!!! I was so alone in TTC and needed encouragement from other sisters in Christ, that's why I started this thread :flower:

I pray you are blessed daily by the devotionals and wise words of other ttc'ers.


----------



## Godsjewel

phaedypants said:


> Hi Everyone;
> What a wonderful group this is! Reading these posts has honestly given me a sense of wonder at the mysterious plans of God...
> 
> It is so easy to feel insignificant in my worst moments... Like God has forgotten the aching in my heart, or worse, that He is punishing me now for the times I chose to turn from Him. In the quietest, darkest, most alone hours, I have let myself hold these sinful thoughts...
> 
> But, even so, I am forgiven, cherished, and guided through a life that is more than the one I can imagine for myself.
> 
> When I can witness the way this group is growing these amazing seeds of faith and ministry, I feel truly blessed to feel a part of it.
> 
> I can feel blessed when I see a husband holding his arm protectively out to his pregnant wife on the icy streets. I can feel blessed when my facebook floods with the gifts of perfect, beautiful children born to my friends. I can feel blessed knowing that I am 2 days away from the end of this month's cycle, and it may bring the same heartbreak that I've grown so used to...
> 
> Strange as it may seem, I think it's because this little thread has made me feel like I am part of something beautiful and full of faith... When before I found this thread, I only felt like I was left out of something. I never saw the belonging in this struggle... Only the isolation.
> 
> I am so proud of all of you women for continuing to walk in faith and to bring each other back to our better minds when we need it.
> 
> Thank you all so much!!!

I got chills, that was beautiful. 

God is good and when we truly realize that we are where we are because He has a great plan for us, it makes it all worth it.


----------



## Godsjewel

After a difficult struggle with infertility that involved much medical intervention, God blessed my husband and me with a beautiful daughter, for whom we are eternally grateful. Never a day goes by that we are not breathlessly aware of His amazing gift of her. When she was four years old, we returned to our physician in an attempt to conceive again. Nothing happened. More surgery, more rounds of medications, more procedures. Nothing. We decided to lay down the attempts at a biological child and pursue the miracle of adoption.

After prayerful consideration, we decided we would adopt from Russia. The Russian people had always been so intriguing to me and it just felt right. We contacted a reputable adoption agency, were quickly accepted and began the never-ending mountains of paperwork--in English and in Russian. Nothing happened. Our dossier was completed. Months passed. Nothing. A year passed. Suddenly everything felt wrong. We decided to change courses again.

We began to look into domestic adoption. We didnt really understand why we felt the way we did. We had prayed over every step we took. We believed God lead us back to the fertility clinic, but then we believe He lead us away. We believed He lead us to pursue a Russian adoption but felt just as strongly that He was leading us to lay it down as well. Would He lead us to complete a domestic adoption or would He ask us to stop this as well?

We went through the process, filled out more mounds of paperwork and began yet another waiting process. We were assured that our profile would be quickly chosen by a birthmother and that our family would soon be complete. After another year, we were told that our documents were never even looked at by birthmothers. We were never even considered. It was then that we decided to lay down our attempts to adopt. Our family would be complete as it was. For the first time, we felt completely at peace. 

Several years later, my husband was praying as he was driving to work. He wasnt praying about having more children or adopting a child. We had resolved those issues and remained at peace about it. However, God spoke to him and he said he knew God was speaking about not giving us more children. Ive spared you from a greater sorrow, God said to my husband. 

We thought we wanted more children. We thought our family was not complete and we thought we knew what we needed to do. We pursued every avenue we could to bring more children into our home. God, in His wisdom and love, put up roadblocks at every turn. God spared us from a sorrow greater than not having a house full of children. True, I always thought I wanted a large family. What I didnt want was a large family of children who would not love and serve God. Perhaps He looked down through time and eternity and saw that my children would not have served Him, so He spared me--and them--that sorrow. Perhaps my heart couldnt take the heartbreak of miscarriage. He spared me that sorrow. I am eternally grateful for the sorrow He has spared me. 

What if we had dug our heels in the mud? What if we had forced our will over His like Sarah did in the Old Testament? No longer trusting in the promises given by God, Sarah approached Abraham with her own plan and orchestrated the events that eventually lead to the birth of a child borne to Abraham and Sarahs maid, Hagar. Oh, the chaos that ensued! The women hated each other, the mother and child were banished to the desert and there is fighting in the Middle East to this very day because of the birth of this child, Ishmael. What if Sarah had let God work His plan in her life rather than getting ahead of Him? What if she had waited a little while longer rather than deciding she knew the future better than the One who had written her future? 

You may not understand the road He leads you down. Perhaps God is sparing you from greater sorrow. You may think you know what you want and need. God knows the intricacies of your future more than you ever could. He knows what you need and knows when you need it. Even if your heart is hurting, consider that God may be sparing you from greater sorrow. Roadblocks may just be His way of loving you and sparing you from great pain. Only eternity will tell how much sorrow He has protected you from. Trust His plan and His love for you, even if His plan involves a few roadblocks and setbacks.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Kuawen

Good morning ladies. I hope that you're all having a blessed day. I wanted to give a prayer request for myself. 

As I'm sure some of you remember from when I first joined this thread, I was previously in a very abusive marriage, wherein my now ex husband was fixated on the power he held over me, and through a series of circumstances that still pain me too much to actually write out, he forced me to have myself sterilized with Essure. I'd always known that I wanted to be a mother even when I was still a little girl, and so my ex felt he had to take that away from me. 

Praise God who sent my guardian angels here on Earth to rescue me, and His loving hand guided me to my now true husband Josh. It's been several years of healing emotionally, but always with the specter of knowing that there was a barrier keeping us from welcoming a child into our home. 

God is so good, and I believe He has shown me that His power is enough to create life where man says it's impossible. We've had 2 chemical pregnancies despite several tests saying that my tubes are completely blocked. But when will we get to hold our rainbow baby?

In prayer Josh and I asked that God would show us His plan for us. Should we continue to try, despite the coils? Or would He provide a way for us to have them removed? Through His grace both Josh and I's families came together, miraculously finding the means to put together nearly $10,000 to send both Josh and I from California to a very special surgical center in North Carolina, with doctors that have the ability to not only remove the Essure coils, but reverse the terrible wrong that was done to me and restore my fertility to (nearly) normal.

I'm scheduled for surgery on December 2nd, we're flying to NC the day after Thanksgiving! I would ask you ladies to please, please pray for us to have a safe trip, and that my procedure may be successful. 

Thank you all so much for the support and overwhelming LOVE that I've felt each time I visit this thread. God bless.


----------



## Jett55

Aww that's wonderful I will def be praying for you & that the surgery will go well. And that you & your husband will have peace of mind. :hugs:


----------



## blue33

Kuawen,

What a blessing for your families to do this for the two of you! I will keep you both in my prayers!! :flower:


----------



## uwa_amanda

I'm praying that everything goes well for you Kuawen! :hugs:

We are doing well here! We are getting ready for Thanksgiving here. We are going to Mississippi to spend Thanksgiving with my in-laws. My parents' 33rd wedding anniversary is then too and my mom said she would rather spend that day with my dad than to cook a big Thanksgiving meal. I can't say that I blame her! We spend more time with my family during Christmas anyway so it all works out in the end.


----------



## QueenKingfish

Getting ready for Thanksgiving here, too. God knew I probably couldn't keep my mouth shut around family on Thursday, so I'm sure He's chuckling that I've figured that out and it isn't our month for our BFP. 

In some fantastic news, I'm having my first "normal" period in my life. Sure, it took a few extra days to show up, but WOW, did it. Knowing the Metformin has worked at least for that much makes me hopeful for what it's going to do in the months to come. Kind of hoping for a BFN next month, as AF is now due just a week before we head to Disney World/Universal Studios for a week of roller coasters. Haha, isn't that silly? All these months longing to be pregnant and then going into this cycle with my heart 50/50 on it? 

Also, I have to share a story with you. 

A friend of mine from college was 19 and assisting on a band trip with his former high school when he kissed a student who was a week away from being 18. Knowing that what happened was inappropriate, he reported himself to the band director, expecting to be let go from his position. His honesty earned him a charge in court (since he was in a "position of authority" over the female), a conviction, a sentence to a year in work-release and the mandate that he register as a sex offender for the rest of his life. He did his time. He rose above his circumstances, never wavering in his faith. 

He also met a wonderful woman who saw beyond his "criminal" past and married him 6 1/2 years ago. Those years have been filled with love, laughter and a tremendous amount of good times. However, they've been wishing for all of those years for a child to share in it. Due to his past, they are unable to apply to adopt - no matter what the circumstances of his situation, no one overlooks the sentence of "registered sex offender." 

They have gone through many different medications and treatments. They have waited in prayer. They were thrilled in February to learn they were pregnant, but suffered a loss not long after. There were many tears shed, but they took solace in the fact that they now knew pregnancy was possible for them. 

I am happy to tell you that they are extra thankful this holiday, because in June, they will be welcoming a little one into the world. 

Tears of joy were streaming down my face when I heard this last night. It was the first time in quite a while that I heard a pregnancy announcement and was genuinely overcome with positive emotion. Though you don't know them, I hope it brings you even a fraction of the joy it brought me. 

It can happen, ladies. There is NOTHING too big for our God. His promises do not return void!


----------



## ProfWife

It's a good time to visit the parks around here...all decked out (yeah...I'm a local...). 

Most of the rides, even if you are newly pregnant won't affect you at Disney (I advise against Space and Big Thunder). I have 0 info on Universal as it has been over 10 years since I've been there.

Hope you still have a wonderful time on the trip!!


Btw, great news about your friends! What a great present for the holidays! Praying her pregnancy is wonderful and peaceful!


----------



## steph_466

I love how happy and positive you ladies are on this post.


----------



## Godsjewel

Kuawen said:


> Good morning ladies. I hope that you're all having a blessed day. I wanted to give a prayer request for myself.
> 
> As I'm sure some of you remember from when I first joined this thread, I was previously in a very abusive marriage, wherein my now ex husband was fixated on the power he held over me, and through a series of circumstances that still pain me too much to actually write out, he forced me to have myself sterilized with Essure. I'd always known that I wanted to be a mother even when I was still a little girl, and so my ex felt he had to take that away from me.
> 
> Praise God who sent my guardian angels here on Earth to rescue me, and His loving hand guided me to my now true husband Josh. It's been several years of healing emotionally, but always with the specter of knowing that there was a barrier keeping us from welcoming a child into our home.
> 
> God is so good, and I believe He has shown me that His power is enough to create life where man says it's impossible. We've had 2 chemical pregnancies despite several tests saying that my tubes are completely blocked. But when will we get to hold our rainbow baby?
> 
> In prayer Josh and I asked that God would show us His plan for us. Should we continue to try, despite the coils? Or would He provide a way for us to have them removed? Through His grace both Josh and I's families came together, miraculously finding the means to put together nearly $10,000 to send both Josh and I from California to a very special surgical center in North Carolina, with doctors that have the ability to not only remove the Essure coils, but reverse the terrible wrong that was done to me and restore my fertility to (nearly) normal.
> 
> I'm scheduled for surgery on December 2nd, we're flying to NC the day after Thanksgiving! I would ask you ladies to please, please pray for us to have a safe trip, and that my procedure may be successful.
> 
> Thank you all so much for the support and overwhelming LOVE that I've felt each time I visit this thread. God bless.

Woohoo!!!:happydance: Praise God!!! That is wonderful news sis!

I'm so excited for you!!!

Where in California do you live?


----------



## Godsjewel

QueenKingfish said:


> Getting ready for Thanksgiving here, too. God knew I probably couldn't keep my mouth shut around family on Thursday, so I'm sure He's chuckling that I've figured that out and it isn't our month for our BFP.
> 
> In some fantastic news, I'm having my first "normal" period in my life. Sure, it took a few extra days to show up, but WOW, did it. Knowing the Metformin has worked at least for that much makes me hopeful for what it's going to do in the months to come. Kind of hoping for a BFN next month, as AF is now due just a week before we head to Disney World/Universal Studios for a week of roller coasters. Haha, isn't that silly? All these months longing to be pregnant and then going into this cycle with my heart 50/50 on it?
> 
> Also, I have to share a story with you.
> 
> A friend of mine from college was 19 and assisting on a band trip with his former high school when he kissed a student who was a week away from being 18. Knowing that what happened was inappropriate, he reported himself to the band director, expecting to be let go from his position. His honesty earned him a charge in court (since he was in a "position of authority" over the female), a conviction, a sentence to a year in work-release and the mandate that he register as a sex offender for the rest of his life. He did his time. He rose above his circumstances, never wavering in his faith.
> 
> He also met a wonderful woman who saw beyond his "criminal" past and married him 6 1/2 years ago. Those years have been filled with love, laughter and a tremendous amount of good times. However, they've been wishing for all of those years for a child to share in it. Due to his past, they are unable to apply to adopt - no matter what the circumstances of his situation, no one overlooks the sentence of "registered sex offender."
> 
> They have gone through many different medications and treatments. They have waited in prayer. They were thrilled in February to learn they were pregnant, but suffered a loss not long after. There were many tears shed, but they took solace in the fact that they now knew pregnancy was possible for them.
> 
> I am happy to tell you that they are extra thankful this holiday, because in June, they will be welcoming a little one into the world.
> 
> Tears of joy were streaming down my face when I heard this last night. It was the first time in quite a while that I heard a pregnancy announcement and was genuinely overcome with positive emotion. Though you don't know them, I hope it brings you even a fraction of the joy it brought me.
> 
> It can happen, ladies. There is NOTHING too big for our God. His promises do not return void!

Thank you so much for sharing! It's stories like this that help uplift my faith.


----------



## Godsjewel

Enter His gates with thanksgiving and His courts with praise. Give thanks to Him, bless His name. For the LORD is good; His lovingkindness is everlasting and His faithfulness to all generations.

Psalm 100:4-5

Have you dreaded this week? This whole season? The holidays are times for families to gather together and celebrate, yet it can become difficult when infertility is the uninvited guest at the Thanksgiving table. Does a struggle with baby hunger give you a reason to put your thankfulness on the shelf this year? Can you legitimately say Ill be thankful next year and not offer praise now? 

We are admonished throughout Scripture to offer praise and thanksgiving to God, our Father, yet it is hard to lift praises from a broken heart. However, let me encourage you to take a step of faith and do what God calls you to do. Offer thanks to God, for He is good. Gods goodness never changes, even when your circumstances do. What comfort there is for us in that truth. When you remind yourself of Gods good rather than focusing on the hardships you are facing, it becomes a little easier to offer thanks. 

Remember what the writer of Lamentations said:

Surely my soul remembers
And is bowed down within me. 
This I recall to my mind,
Therefore I have hope. 
The LORD'S lovingkindnesses indeed never cease,
For His compassions never fail.
Lamentations 3:20-22

His life was hard! He said his flesh and bones had wasted away, he talked of bitterness and hardship and the dark places in which he had dwelt. Oh, but then he reminded himself of the Lords lovingkindesses, and how His compassions never fail! What happened? He found that he had hope! Ponder Gods lovingkindness and His compassion. Think about how His compassion will never fail you, even through the hurt and frustration of infertility. And offer thanks. 

Ill offer you a challenge today! Do a search on thanksgiving in Scripture. When you do, youll find something interesting. Youll notice that many times when you find a Scripture that speaks of thanksgiving, youll also notice that somewhere nearby, youll find a Scripture speaking of Gods goodness, of His lovingkindness or His compassions. If you cannot give thanks because of the situation you are in this Thanksgiving, offer thanks for the amazing God who gives us the privilege of offering thanks for Him. If we were never blessed beyond the gift of knowing Him, we would be blessed beyond measure. Give thanks with a grateful heart for the gift of knowing God. For a moment, lay aside the hurt of infertility, and offer God thanks for His lovingkindness, His tender mercies toward you, His compassions which will never fail you, for the sacrifice of His Baby He gave you. You may just feel hope rising up within you.

Give thanks.

A note to our international readers: This week, American citizens will celebrate Thanksgiving, a day set aside to offer thanks for our many blessings. It began as a day to honor God and offer Him thanks for new found religious freedoms and His protections as our country was founded over 200 years ago. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Kuawen

Godsjewel said:


> Woohoo!!!:happydance: Praise God!!! That is wonderful news sis!
> 
> I'm so excited for you!!!
> 
> Where in California do you live?

We live in Central California, right near San Luis Obispo :)


----------



## Godsjewel

Remember His wonders which He has done, 
His marvels and the judgments uttered by His mouth,
Psalm 105:5

O LORD, how many are Your works!
Psalm 104:24

During a season of infertility, it is easy to focus entirely on what God has not yet provided and not remember to praise Him for His mighty works. Our focus often becomes what we are asking God for, and we often forget to offer our thanks for what He has already done in our lives. Today, why not spend some time thanking Him for His wondrous works in your life? It is perfectly okay to let your requests be made known to Him. In fact, God invites you to come to Him with your pleas and calls you to come to Him with your desire for a baby. But in this season of Thanksgiving, lets not forget to offer our thanks for the works and wonders God has done in our lives. 

What has God done for you personally? Look around the room where you sit right now. Are you home? God has provided your home! Are you at work? God has given you the ability to work and make the money to provide your home. Deuteronomy 8:18 reminds us to remember the LORD your God, for it is He who is giving you power to make wealth. Give thanks for your home and your material belongings as well as the job you hold. These are gifts from Gods hand.

Keep looking around you. Are there pictures around you, proudly displaying loved ones who fill your life with love? Who is the wonderful spouse God has provided to share your life? Can you imagine your life without him? Give God thanks! Remember that He is the designer of marriage. He did this for you. Are there photos of parents or friends? God has granted those relationships. He doesnt want you making lifes journey alone so He devised relationships. Give thanks for the people He has placed in your life. 

What else has God done for you? Has He healed your body or someone you love? Give thanks. Has He provided for you or for someone you love? Give thanks. Has something happened that can only be described as miraculous? Give thanks. Has He cleansed your soul from sin? Though you can never, ever give thanks enough for this amazing gift, give thanks. 

If your heart is heavy and you struggle to give thanks for things in your own life, open the pages of your Bible and read of Gods mighty works and give thanks. If you dont have a Bible, go to www.BibleGateway.com. You can find the Bible on-line there. 

Give thanks for God caring about infertile women--Sarah, Elizabeth, Rachel, Manoahs wife, Hannah, Rebekah 
Give thanks that He gave children to infertile women
Give thanks that He brought healing to parents grieving the death of their baby-David & Bathsheba
Give thanks that God provided financially--tax money in a fishs mouth
Give thanks that God fought battles for people when the fight was too big for them to fight for themselves--David vs. Goliath, Gideon,--the list goes on and on!
Give thanks for Calvary
Give thanks for Heaven

Give Thanks!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

Kuawen said:


> Godsjewel said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo!!!:happydance: Praise God!!! That is wonderful news sis!
> 
> I'm so excited for you!!!
> 
> Where in California do you live?
> 
> We live in Central California, right near San Luis Obispo :)Click to expand...

Wow, you are only 3hrs away from me. I live in San Jose :flower:


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies, 

So I finished my first round of Provera on Saturday and AF has yet to show. No cramping or spotting...my Dr. said I should get AF 3-5 days after taking last pill but if I don't have AF in 10 day to call her. So has anyone gone past the 5 day mark and still gotten AF? I was so sure AF was coming on Monday but nothing...feeling just overwhelmed at the moment with this all!!! 

I know God has blessed me in so many other ways but I just want my body and baby making equipment to work...and now!!! That is such a selfish thought though He has provided me so many wonderful amazing blessings and here I am complaining!! 

Just needed to get this off my chest...

Blessings & Babydust, 

PS Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## phaedypants

I feel like I am becoming numb. I didn't cry when AF came roaring in today. Usually I cry all day, and then overcome the sorrow with new faith, but today, I just shrugged and moved on, and it felt terrible. 
I know it's okay to be a wreck for one day. I know God understands when my faith falls flat for this one day.


----------



## Godsjewel

Perseverance. Infertile women know all about perseverance. We remain steadfast in our desire to conceive no matter how insane our medication makes us. We keep trying to maintain our sanity no matter how many pregnant co-workers we must throw showers for. We continue to ask for grace to keep going as we press on toward the goal of finally holding that much-desired bundle of joy in our arms. Oh yes, we understand perseverance!

So could the woman with the issue of blood in Matthew 9. Boy, we could really have a conversation with her, couldnt we? Just like us, her body betrayed her too. She had gone to doctor after doctor and none could help her. She had spent every penny she had, yet the blood continued to flow. (Are you feeling a connection with her yet?) She tried everything she knew to try, yet nothing had worked to correct the faultiness of her body. Yet something in her pressed her to persevere. 

Perhaps it was the excitement in the air when she heard Jesus was passing through her community that drew her to the streets that day. Maybe it was desperation. She may have been at the end of her rope and just tired of suffering for so long. Whatever the catalyst, something spurred this woman on to force her way through a bustling crowd of people to get to where Jesus was. She was certainly not welcomed among the throngs of mothers and children. Shunned at family gatherings and avoided by peers, it must have been uncomfortable for her to even show up, much less shove people out of her way. She knew she had one last chance and she had to make it count. She had to persevere one more time. 

She must have begun crawling toward Jesus. She crept this way, and then that. Everyone was looking over the persons shoulders in front of them, and no one thought to look down. If they felt her brush against their knees, they assumed she was a child or an animal and for once, didnt even bother to move away. Oh, it was difficult, but she was making ground. Jesus wasnt moving too swiftly, and Hed stop to talk to people, so shed surely be able to catch up with Him. She didnt know what shed do when she made her way to Him, she just knew she had to get to Him. Shed figure out the rest when she got there.

Her body was weakening. She didnt know how much further she could go. Only a little further. Keep going! Hes within reach. If I could just touch His cloak, I know Ill be healed!. With one final surge of strength, she pushed her worn body out as far as she could reach as her finger tips brushed the fringes of His garment, her exhausted flesh fell to the dusty ground with a thud.

Who touched Me?

The crowd stopped moving, and the whispering began. What does He mean? A lot of people were touching Him. Many people were reaching for Him. What does He want to know? 

He asked again. Who touched Me? She knew. She knew He was talking about her. Taking a deep breath, she began to rise to her feet. For the first time in years, the trembling in her body was from excitement rather than weakness. It was me. 

You could hear the gasps throughout the crowd when they saw this societal reject approach Jesus and take center stage in this mind boggling event. Who did she think she was to touch Jesus? She better get ready for a tongue lashing!

Daughter, your faith has healed you. Go in peace.

For the first time in 12 years, no bleeding. No weakness. No need to hide, no need to feel different. No need to wonder if God cared. No need to listen to nay-sayers who said to give up and accept that her suffering was Gods plan. She had persevered and her faith survived. 

Im sure you can relate to this woman at the beginning of her story. Her body betrayed her. She was an outcast in her society. Her struggle seemed to last forever. Doctor after doctor scratched their heads in bewilderment and all her money was gone. I hope you can relate to her perseverance in the face of on-going struggle. 

If you fear that it makes no difference if you continue to pray for a baby, remember this woman and persevere in your prayer life. If you wonder if you are being foolish to continue to believe God for a miracle, remember this woman and hear Jesus say to your heart, Daughter, your faith has healed you. If you persevere, eventually your fingers will brush the fringes of His garment. Your life will change and youll never be the same. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Wow...of all days to read this. I was really thinking of giving up on the baby making this past weekend...not sure I am ready for such a rough road. The Provera didn't seem to be working and I thought if something so simple cant work and I am so upset over it can I face bigger challenges? But this morning I got AF and I started to think ok maybe I can do this. But still unsure but throughout the day God has placed things in my path that have me realize I am on the right path this journey does have a purpose... keep going. Then I read this...and He confirms it once again. Why do I let the devil creep in and bog me down with worry? I need to hit my knees and pray and praise the Lord! Give my time to Him not worry! 

Blessings,


----------



## Godsjewel

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Wow...of all days to read this. I was really thinking of giving up on the baby making this past weekend...not sure I am ready for such a rough road. The Provera didn't seem to be working and I thought if something so simple cant work and I am so upset over it can I face bigger challenges? But this morning I got AF and I started to think ok maybe I can do this. But still unsure but throughout the day God has placed things in my path that have me realize I am on the right path this journey does have a purpose... keep going. Then I read this...and He confirms it once again. Why do I let the devil creep in and bog me down with worry? I need to hit my knees and pray and praise the Lord! Give my time to Him not worry!
> 
> Blessings,

This journey is definitely not for the weak, but those days when we don't feel strong and need a little help, God is always there to lift us up and He has proven to me time and time again that He will never fail me.

Keep on keepin on sis!


----------



## Kuawen

I wanted to thank all of you for your prayers and support. My surgery was long and the pain is immense, but it was a success. The doctor was able to save 7cm of tube on each side and the Essure coils are gone. Though I lay here, dreading the plane ride home, I also feel exceedingly overjoyed for God's love for me. 

The night before the surgery DH and I stayed up until 1AM praying. And just as I was drifting off to sleep a hymn came to my heart: "More" by Matthew West. 

The pain is passing, and soon Josh and I will be BDing our hearts out. I can expect to conceive within the next 3 months if not sooner :happydance:

:hugs: to all of you, my sisters in Christ. I love you all. 

Please forgive my rambling. My medications are kicking in. I'm going back to sleep so I can heal faster.


----------



## Godsjewel

Kuawen said:


> I wanted to thank all of you for your prayers and support. My surgery was long and the pain is immense, but it was a success. The doctor was able to save 7cm of tube on each side and the Essure coils are gone. Though I lay here, dreading the plane ride home, I also feel exceedingly overjoyed for God's love for me.
> 
> The night before the surgery DH and I stayed up until 1AM praying. And just as I was drifting off to sleep a hymn came to my heart: "More" by Matthew West.
> 
> The pain is passing, and soon Josh and I will be BDing our hearts out. I can expect to conceive within the next 3 months if not sooner :happydance:
> 
> :hugs: to all of you, my sisters in Christ. I love you all.
> 
> Please forgive my rambling. My medications are kicking in. I'm going back to sleep so I can heal faster.


Praise God!!! I'm so glad everything went well :hugs:

I'm so blessed to be a part of your journey and look forward to hearing what else God is going to be doing in your life.

love you too!


----------



## Godsjewel

What exactly is hope? Is it positive thinking? Is it the same as faith? From a Biblical standpoint, hope is something certain, as of yet unrealized. It is something you look forward to with certainty, yet you have not yet attained. It is much like a reservation in a restaurant. You get dressed for dinner, drive to the restaurant, walk in the door and tell the host or hostess your name, fully expecting that a table will be ready for you at the appointed time. You expect that the dinner you request will be prepared and served and your hunger will be satisfied. You have no doubt or reason to believe that this chain of events will not be carried out as planned. Such is hope!

Has infertility taken your hope away? No test is too difficult, no financial setback too great if you have the hope of conceiving, but if you feel hopeless in your quest for a baby, despair can set in and it is easy to throw your hands up and give in. 

Do you realize God is your partner in hope? The struggle you face with infertility may cause you to question whether God is on your side or if He has forgotten you. Does He care if I conceive? Does He care if I am successful in other areas of my life? If you want to know about God and how He feels about you, turn to His Word. Dive in to the pages of the book He wrote about Himself. See what He has to say about Himself and about you. See what He has to say about hope.

For whatever was written in earlier times was written for our instruction, so that through perseverance and the encouragement of the Scriptures we might have hope. Romans 15:4

Remember that Scripture is a source of great encouragement for you. God has given you His word to encourage you and give you hope. Read His word and find encouragement to help you with your battle with infertility.

'For I know the plans that I have for you,' declares the LORD, 'plans for welfare and not for calamity to give you a future and a hope. Jeremiah 29:11

Gods plans for you are full of hope. Full of certainty. 

Why are you in despair, O my soul? And why have you become disturbed within me? Hope in God, for I shall again praise Him for the help of His presence. Psalm 42:5

You can place your hope in God--the certainty of God. He is unwavering. Even if your circumstances change every time you have an appointment with your doctor--a new diagnosis, a different medication, more questions. Hope in God--place your confidence in the certainty of who He is, and find help in the very presence of God.

I wait for the LORD, my soul does wait, And in His word do I hope. Psalm 130:5

Waiting is such a hard part of the infertility struggle. It seems as if your entire adult life has been nothing but waiting for a baby. As you wait, you can put your hope in the Lord and in His infallible word. Hope--something certain, yet unrealized. Wait for Gods perfect plan to be brought about in His perfect timing, whatever His perfect plan for your life is. Place your hope in His perfect plan for you as you wait for the Lord. 

In hope against hope he (Abraham) believed, so that he might become a father of many nations according to that which had been spoken, " So shall your descendants be." Romans 4:18

Abraham gave us a beautiful example of hope as he waited for a child! He believed in hope that God would do what He said He would and give him and Sarah a baby in their old age! God came through and Isaac was born. Abraham believed with certainty that God would give him a child, and God did. (By the way--what an encouraging story for those who need God to perform a healing miracle in their physical bodies!)

For in hope we have been saved, but hope that is seen is not hope; for who hopes for what he already sees? But if we hope for what we do not see, with perseverance we wait eagerly for it. Romans 8:24-25

...rejoicing in hope, persevering in tribulation, devoted to prayer,... Romans 12:12

Keep persevering in prayer. Keep praying for Gods will for your life and your family. Thank God for the hope He gives you. 

Now may the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace in believing, so that you will abound in hope by the power of the Holy Spirit. Romans 15:13

It is our prayer that you will feel the peace of the Holy Spirit when you realize the hope you have from Heaven, that God is for you and not against you, and that Gods plan for your life is amazing!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## steph_466

My emotions are confused today. I need friends to lift my spirts. I was sure I was pregnant this month, I ovulated on the right side, I had loads of syptoms, and my period was two days late. Last night I realized I ovulated two days late and of course my period came this morning. Im not as sad as I thought I would be, I know I have my first consult with a fertility specialist in January so I think that helps. But I was really praying that I wouldnt have to go that route. Is it sad that im not finally there, that I almost want to wait a few more months to see if I can do this on my own without medical intervention? I am ovualting on clomid so maybe my body can do this without help. Lord please guide me to understand this hurdle I am about to cross, and help join all our hands in the ttc journey and give us the extra strength on the days we need more support.


----------



## Godsjewel

steph_466 said:


> My emotions are confused today. I need friends to lift my spirts. I was sure I was pregnant this month, I ovulated on the right side, I had loads of syptoms, and my period was two days late. Last night I realized I ovulated two days late and of course my period came this morning. Im not as sad as I thought I would be, I know I have my first consult with a fertility specialist in January so I think that helps. But I was really praying that I wouldnt have to go that route. Is it sad that im not finally there, that I almost want to wait a few more months to see if I can do this on my own without medical intervention? I am ovualting on clomid so maybe my body can do this without help. Lord please guide me to understand this hurdle I am about to cross, and help join all our hands in the ttc journey and give us the extra strength on the days we need more support.

It's definitely a struggle going between holding out and seeing if you can conceive naturally or deciding to do fertility treatments. Take time to talk it over with your hubby and pray about it. I think it's awesome that the medication is helping you ovulate and maybe that's all you need.

I pray that God will guide you to the perfect decision and that you will be at peace with it.


----------



## steph_466

Thanks so much, having support from others knowing what im going through sure helps. :) <3


----------



## ProfWife

Oh ladies...such an emotional day. Our kids watched the Billy Graham "My Hope" video for our chapel. Afterwards, when they did worship, I just started crying. All around me were my students, teens, standing, lifting their hands and singing praise to God. Five years in this amazing school...love my students. In spite of the facts that two seats away from me is a young woman whose mother may not make it to Christmas (cancer), she praised. One of my boys lost his father a few months ago...same thing - praise. I almost felt ashamed. If they can praise through that...I can keep on praising through this.


----------



## xxx_faithful

steph_466 said:


> My emotions are confused today. I need friends to lift my spirts. I was sure I was pregnant this month, I ovulated on the right side, I had loads of syptoms, and my period was two days late....

Steph_466,

I know how you feel. You get so angry at the thought of going to the Fertility Specialist that you build up enough strength in the resistance to keep at it for a few more months. It totally depends on you and how you feel about waiting it out another month or two before booking that apt. I was in your shoes, however i was stubborn but also impatient. Stubborn to stick it out but impatient not to. Ah! :) I ended up changing over Fertility Specialists, and found my new specialist not as soft natured, went back to my original one and fell pregnant a few months after continuing on clomid.

Give it to God, and follow the peace he gives you. Sometimes God gives us his guidance wrapped up in peace, and we simply must follow that peace.


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## steph_466

xxx_faithful said:


> steph_466 said:
> 
> 
> My emotions are confused today. I need friends to lift my spirts. I was sure I was pregnant this month, I ovulated on the right side, I had loads of syptoms, and my period was two days late....
> 
> Steph_466,
> 
> I know how you feel. You get so angry at the thought of going to the Fertility Specialist that you build up enough strength in the resistance to keep at it for a few more months. It totally depends on you and how you feel about waiting it out another month or two before booking that apt. I was in your shoes, however i was stubborn but also impatient. Stubborn to stick it out but impatient not to. Ah! :) I ended up changing over Fertility Specialists, and found my new specialist not as soft natured, went back to my original one and fell pregnant a few months after continuing on clomid.
> 
> Give it to God, and follow the peace he gives you. Sometimes God gives us his guidance wrapped up in peace, and we simply must follow that peace.
> 
> 
> *xxx_faithful*Click to expand...


Thanks faithful, Ive told some of my family members about the appt so I guess im not commited to go lol. You said you continued clomid? Does that mean you were on it for more than six cycles? Im scared now that we've found something that works that im going to be done all my perscriptions before I see the specialist, we are only recommended to do six months here. I am also hoping that maybe after the six months on the drug my body will be used to ovulating and do it on its own? I can only hope and pray that will be the case :) 

PS Im glad to see your back! :)


----------



## Godsjewel

We are in the full swing of the holiday season. Choirs sing Joy to the World! Shoppers gleefully cram bags full of half-priced treasures into bulging car trunks and rush back into the malls to find more bargains. Decorations are hung, the air is crisp and everyone is filled with the anticipation of glad reunions with family and friends in the coming weeks. 

Yet your heart is still broken. Your womb is still empty. Your world is still wrapped in infertility.

Christmas is supposed to be a time when we lay aside the heaviness of the year and celebrate family and friends. For the woman struggling with infertility, it can be the hardest time to celebrate. You really are grateful to God for the gift of His Son, but its hard to see pictures of mangers and babies, even if the baby is Baby Jesus. While everyone around you basks in the glow of the love of friends and family, infertility can cause you to feel alone and even sometimes unloved. 

If infertility has caused you to feel unloved today, please open the pages of Gods Word today and find Ephesians 3:16-19. As you read its message, envision the writer, Paul, wrapped in chains in a prison cell, but freer than any of his captors. Hear his raspy voice, alive with passion as he locks eyes with you, looks deep into the hurt your heart carries and says to you I pray that out of his glorious riches he may strengthen you with power through his Spirit in your inner being, so that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith. 

Can you hear his chains rattling as this impassioned apostles gestures grow more animated? And I pray that you, being rooted and established in love, may have power, together with all the saints, to grasp how wide and long and high and deep is the love of Christ, and to know this love that surpasses knowledgethat you may be filled to the measure of all the fullness of God. (NIV)

Oh, hurting friend! I wish you could know how much God loves you! Its so easy to be convinced that God has forgotten you when you have cried out for a baby for so long, yet youre still not pregnant. The holidays seem to intensify your struggle and make you so much more sensitive to the hurt. If the enemy whispers in your ear that God doesnt love you, remember he is the Father of lies. If he--the Father of lies--says you are unloved, that is proof positive that you are cherished and desired! 

In quite a paradoxical way, I believe God can even use your infertility to show you how much He loves you. The desire you have for a child is so great. You want nothing more than to have a child to love and nurture, and to see yourself in your childs eyes. Your greatest wish is to provide for a child and teach a child all the great lessons of life. God, your Father, has the same great desires for you, His child. He wants nothing more than to have such a relationship with you. He so wants to love and nurture you, and to see Himself in you. He wants to provide for you and to teach you. Can you see the parallels? Let these truths show you the love God has for you. You are loved and desired by God, just as a child of your own is loved and desired by your own heart, even before conception.

His love for you is wide and long and high and deep. His love surpasses knowledge. Its so massive, its mind boggling and literally incomprehensible!. How could we possibly understand a love that is willing to sacrifice a Child on our behalf? Gods love for you is boundless, endless, measureless, exhaustless. He understands your desire for a child and feels the same. His love for you is overwhelming--even in the midst of infertility.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## ProfWife

Ladies, please keep my friend Steph in your prayers. She is just over 25 weeks and the doctor told them last night their baby boy has trisomy 18. He will likely be born early within the next few months and will most likely never draw a breath. If he does survive birth, prognosis is that he won't make it a full year if he goes home at all. They are devastated, but trusting God. I'm so thankful they are believers. I have no clue how someone can survive situations like this without God.


----------



## Jett55

I will def keep your friend in my prayers Pro wife & God loves proving the doctors wrong :)...know this though live or die the baby boy belongs to the Lord <3 I will fer sure be praying for your friend


----------



## steph_466

Praying for your friend prowife! <3


----------



## xxx_faithful

Thanks faithful, Ive told some of my family members about the appt so I guess im not commited to go lol. You said you continued clomid? Does that mean you were on it for more than six cycles? Im scared now that we've found something that works that im going to be done all my perscriptions before I see the specialist, we are only recommended to do six months here. I am also hoping that maybe after the six months on the drug my body will be used to ovulating and do it on its own? I can only hope and pray that will be the case :) 

PS Im glad to see your back! :)[/QUOTE]


Hey Steph! thanks sweeety, i am happy to be back :flower: 
I as on cycle #1 of clomid, miscarried, took 3x following months to get a normal period, then #6 cycles to conceive my babygirl.

I am not sure if clomid assists your ovulation even after you stop taking it, but i do have enough faith that it can work with or without it. In regards to ovulating without the help of clomid, that would be a hormonal issue.. so i guess if your hormones are in place, then there would be no reason for it to not work ;)


----------



## ProfWife

Emergency Prayer Request

A heart has been found for my friend's child. He's going to be in surgery in just an hour or two for a chance at a life he'd otherwise never have. 8 Month Old Silas is getting a new heart!

Pray for the family who had to say good bye to their baby far too soon. I can't even imagine.


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Emergency Prayer Request
> 
> A heart has been found for my friend's child. He's going to be in surgery in just an hour or two for a chance at a life he'd otherwise never have. 8 Month Old Silas is getting a new heart!
> 
> Pray for the family who had to say good bye to their baby far too soon. I can't even imagine.

wow!!! Praying!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Ladies, please keep my friend Steph in your prayers. She is just over 25 weeks and the doctor told them last night their baby boy has trisomy 18. He will likely be born early within the next few months and will most likely never draw a breath. If he does survive birth, prognosis is that he won't make it a full year if he goes home at all. They are devastated, but trusting God. I'm so thankful they are believers. I have no clue how someone can survive situations like this without God.

Lord, please touch this child and the family and let your will be done in their lives.


----------



## Godsjewel

Infertility can do a lot of things. It can test a marriage and can strain relationships with friends who are already parents. It can make us question everything weve ever held to be true about our relationship with God. However, there are some things infertility can never do. It can never change Gods powerful, ever present, unwavering love for us.

God is love. Not only does He love us with a love more magnificent, more mind-blowing, more indescribable than our finite human minds can possibly begin to comprehend, but God IS love. It is the very essence of who He is. Its not just something that He does because He chooses to do so, and can opt not to do anymore. He IS love. We love because He IS love and He has given us the ability to love each other. 

God can never love us more than He does this moment. He can never love us less. Even when we feel like we fail Him in fantastic ways, He loves us just as much as He does when we throw our heads back and sing His praises to the top of our lungs. Why? Because He IS love. Every fiber of His holy being loves. When we cry out in anger to Him that we cannot understand why He would give us such a burning desire for a baby and wrap it in a blanket of endometriosis, He still loves. Even on the days our periods start and we cant find it in our hearts to talk to Him, He loves us still. His love for us remains constant when our diagnoses are uncertain or our decisions as to how far we really want to take our treatment changes by the day. His love for you is constant. His love for you is pure. His love for you is strong enough to sustain you through a struggle as great as infertility or miscarriage.

I pray you are reminded of Gods love for you every day of this Christmas season. May you be reminded of a love so powerful that Deity wrapped Himself in human frailty in order to build a relationship with us. May each carol you hear become your own personal love song from God Emmanuel straight to your heart. As you gather with family or friends, may you be constantly reminded of a love so strong that nothing can separate you from the love God has for you. Not death, not life. Not infertility or loss. His love is with you every moment of this holiday season. Through every season of your life--even through infertility.

35 Who shall ever separate us from Christ's love? Shall suffering and affliction and tribulation? Or calamity and distress? Or persecution or hunger or destitution or peril or sword?...

38 For I am persuaded beyond doubt (am sure) that neither death nor life, nor angels nor principalities, nor things impending and threatening nor things to come, nor powers,

39 Nor height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation will be able to separate us from the love of God which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.

Romans 8:35, 38-39

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Godsjewel

Shh! Can you keep a secret? You cant tell! My husbands Christmas gift has been sitting on our kitchen counter for two weeks and he doesnt know it! Its wrapped up in a beautiful, decorative box that is quite ornate. The uniquely shaped box he assumes to be a new Christmas decoration is actually a gift he has been hinting for for quite some time. He walks by it every day and has no idea. He stands within inches of his present and reads the mail. I have to admit, I enjoy being a little sneaky and the thought of hidden treasures makes me smile.

Do you realize that God has hidden treasures all around you today? He understands that infertility can take a toll on your heart--especially around the holidays. He knows the burden that baby hunger brings, so He gives you an extra measure of love. He may not have placed them in brightly colored boxes on your kitchen countertops, but they are there. 

Where are these hidden Christmas gifts from God? Perhaps God has given you a measure of His love in a phone call from a friend who just called to check on you after she knew you had an important doctors appointment. Just the fact that she cared spoke volumes to your heart. (A word aptly spoken is like apples of gold in settings of silver.--Proverbs 25:11) Remember your pastors sermon that really seemed to speak to your heart? Maybe God was being a little sneaky and placed that in your pastors heart just for you. There are many times we receive emails telling us that a Daily Double Portion was just what someone needed for the struggle they were going through on a particular day. God had placed a hidden treasure right in front of them--right on their computer screen. Something as simple as an encouraging book you find in a Christian book store, or even a song on the radio can remind you of the love God has for you in troubling times. Perhaps youve never considered that encounters such as these can be more than just coincidences and could actually be hidden gifts from God to help you through this most difficult journey through infertility.

Remember when you were a little girl? Did you sneak around the house at Christmas time, trying your best to find the Christmas gifts you knew were hidden somewhere just out of sight? Why not be like that again? Look around you for the hidden treasures of Gods love. 

As women who want to get pregnant we are absolute professionals at looking for signs. Every time we are in the midst of a two-week wait between ovulation day and day 28, we look for a sign we are pregnant. Could that twinge mean anything? I dont think I feel very well today. Could that be morning sickness starting? Why not put this unintentional talent to work for you? Look for a sign that God is offering you extra encouragement today? Could that song be Gods way of reminding me that He really is Emmanuel, God with me? He wont leave me--even through infertility. 

God loves you. Hes passionate about you. He wants to show you His love for you. And when you find His gifts of love, I believe He smiles.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## QueenKingfish

A bit of joy from my heart to all of you ladies today. 

My good friend, fellow staff-member at our church (she's the worship leader, husband is the High School Pastor), and someone who has been walking through the valley of PCOS and infertility for almost 5 years, told me last night that she is 10w3d with their tiny miracle baby!!!

I cried tears of joy all night. Such a sweet couple, they have been so patient and obedient - human at times, but heck, that's what we are! 

God answers! He blesses! WE wait! It is getting easier and easier for me to wait in joy, seeing those who love him being blessed. 

Father God, I praise You for the love and blessings you shower upon all of us every day. I thank you for so many blessings of pregnancy for my friends, both in person and online. I pray for each and every pregnancy that is current and that is to come, that YOUR will be done and those precious babies be healthy, whole and happy. I pray for each heart of a mama that is hurting due to miscarriage or not being blessed with a pregnancy - YET. Father, in the name of your precious and holy Son, I ask you to keep granting us joy, so that in this season, we focus on and celebrate His precious birth. 

Amen


----------



## ProfWife

Ladies, I'm getting really discouraged. Nothing physically wrong with us, but still no pregnancy. Thanks to the extra hormones this cycle with the supplement I've basically bottomed out emotionally. My facebook is flooded with new holiday announcements of little babies, many to people who aren't married - some who aren't even "with" the other person long term. I just can't seem to get past that anymore. Why are there so many of us struggling to bring a child into existence - waiting with our spouses for years and following diligently as best we can...but then someone who gets drunk and parties ends up with the blessing so many of us are waiting for.

Maybe I'm just hormonal...but I'm really having issues trusting God. I feel like I have no reason to even hope that my prayers will be answered any more. My poor husband is doing the best he can to support me, but I'm so angry and disappointed.

Anyone who has been doing this longer than me have any help for getting past this besides "keep praying"? I know to do that, but I increasingly feel like it's bouncing off the walls as I'm feeling no peace at all anymore...


----------



## Godsjewel

QueenKingfish said:


> A bit of joy from my heart to all of you ladies today.
> 
> My good friend, fellow staff-member at our church (she's the worship leader, husband is the High School Pastor), and someone who has been walking through the valley of PCOS and infertility for almost 5 years, told me last night that she is 10w3d with their tiny miracle baby!!!
> 
> I cried tears of joy all night. Such a sweet couple, they have been so patient and obedient - human at times, but heck, that's what we are!
> 
> God answers! He blesses! WE wait! It is getting easier and easier for me to wait in joy, seeing those who love him being blessed.
> 
> Father God, I praise You for the love and blessings you shower upon all of us every day. I thank you for so many blessings of pregnancy for my friends, both in person and online. I pray for each and every pregnancy that is current and that is to come, that YOUR will be done and those precious babies be healthy, whole and happy. I pray for each heart of a mama that is hurting due to miscarriage or not being blessed with a pregnancy - YET. Father, in the name of your precious and holy Son, I ask you to keep granting us joy, so that in this season, we focus on and celebrate His precious birth.
> 
> Amen

I got chills!!! Praise God!!! :happydance:

Thank you Lord for this wonderful testimony that helps our faith grow stronger and hold on to your hand tighter during this journey. Please touch the parents and the precious child growing in her womb and help her have a wonderful pregnancy. AMEN!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Ladies, I'm getting really discouraged. Nothing physically wrong with us, but still no pregnancy. Thanks to the extra hormones this cycle with the supplement I've basically bottomed out emotionally. My facebook is flooded with new holiday announcements of little babies, many to people who aren't married - some who aren't even "with" the other person long term. I just can't seem to get past that anymore. Why are there so many of us struggling to bring a child into existence - waiting with our spouses for years and following diligently as best we can...but then someone who gets drunk and parties ends up with the blessing so many of us are waiting for.
> 
> Maybe I'm just hormonal...but I'm really having issues trusting God. I feel like I have no reason to even hope that my prayers will be answered any more. My poor husband is doing the best he can to support me, but I'm so angry and disappointed.
> 
> Anyone who has been doing this longer than me have any help for getting past this besides "keep praying"? I know to do that, but I increasingly feel like it's bouncing off the walls as I'm feeling no peace at all anymore...


I know exactly how you feel! I would look at teenagers walk by with a big pregnant belly and think to myself, "really?!? she gets to have a baby and I'm here in a wonderful marriage and can't have one of my own?" But then God showed me that I was not to look at others and think that, everyone is facing their own battle. What if the teenager was in a position where she was taken advantage of and a pregnancy was the result since she decided she didn't want to abort it??? 

We don't know why and can't let those situations get to us. So, whenever I see a pregnant woman walk by, I silently say a prayer for them. Who knows, maybe it took them years to conceive that child that's growing in their womb.

God is faithful and just, even in this crazy world that we live in. If He has placed that desire in your heart, then it's for a reason. I have been through so much this year, 3 miscarriages in a 5 month period with other random scenarios, but I'm alive and well and God has mended my broken heart each time. I've learned so much through it all and am able to help others through what I've been through. I'm defeating the enemy by praising God in the storm and I know one day, one sweet day, I WILL receive my miracle.

Praying for you sis :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Now in the sixth month the angel Gabriel was sent by God to a city of Galilee...
o a virgin betrothed to a man whose name was Joseph...
The virgins name was Mary.
And having come in, the angel said to her, Rejoice, highly favored one, the Lord is with you;
blessed are you among women!
...you will conceive in your womb and bring forth a Son, and shall call His name Jesus.
He will be great, and will be called the Son of the Highest...
Then Mary said, Behold the maidservant of the Lord! Let it be unto me according to your word.
Luke 1:26-28, 31-32, 38

What was it like planning your wedding day? Were you pouring over Bride magazines trying to find the perfect dress, or planning an exotic getaway for your honeymoon? Did you ever consider that you may be infertile? Of course not! I doubt that an illegitimate pregnancy was part of Marys plans either!

According to Jewish tradition, most girls were married off once they began menstruating. In our day, Mary would have been about 12 or 13 years old. Im sure her wedding preparations were similar to our own. She may have been excited about wearing her wedding garments, or fantasized about her life with Joseph: Where will we live?; How many sons will I have? In the midst of all this, God threw a kink in her plans. 

The angel was sent to deliver the good news that she was to be the mother of the Messiah. She would carry Jesus, the Son of God, the Savior of the world! Sounds wonderful, right? What a blessing! Right? Well, lets consider the consequences of this blessing. 

Mary was betrothed. According to Jewish law and tradition, she was as good as married already. The fact that she was pregnant was a terrible disgrace to her fiancé, her family, and herself. According to the law, Joseph not only had the right to cancel the wedding, but have her taken outside the city and stoned to death. 

Mary was given a very difficult set of circumstances to bear at the tender young of age of 12. Yet look at the faith of this precious girl. I doubt if the Lord had sent an angel to me and said Jamie, thou will be infertile, and will experience great difficulty in conceiving, that I would have been able to say, Well, praise God! Let it be so! Whoo Hoo!! 

However, I am at a point in my life, after many years, where I can say that infertility has been one of the greatest blessings of my life. No, Im not drunk or on drugs! But, walking with God during my struggle with infertility has brought new levels of intimacy with Him. Infertility has driven me to my knees on more occasions than I can count. Infertility has taught me about giving up complete control of my life to God alone. Through my infertility, Ive learned things about God and His character that I would not have learned otherwise. Ive learned how to really trust and have a true faith that sustains me no matter how many times I start my period. These same lessons carry over to all of my trials, not just the issue of infertility. 

How could Marys illegitimate Child possibly be a blessing? She had enough faith and confidence in God to embrace her circumstances, and although difficult, knew that God would work it out for her good and His glory. As a result of her faith and obedience, her own salvation, as well as yours and mine was to be paid for by the very baby that she would be carrying. 

What kinks has God thrown into your lifes plan? Infertility? Miscarriage? Can you believe that God is able to use these difficult circumstances for good, even if you dont know the why? What would it take for you to say Lord, be it unto me according to Your will? 

--Jamie Hymel


----------



## Godsjewel

Is anything too difficult for the Lord?
Genesis 18:14

For nothing will be impossible with God! 
Luke 1:37


In the stories of the births of Isaac and Jesus Himself we see some similarities. Astonished parents. Surprise. A promised child. But I want to point out to you a couple of very similar and wonderful statements undoubtedly proclaimed with a twinkle in the eye of the holy messenger who was honored to share it. Go back with me to Sarahs tent as the angel of the Lord told her at the tender young age of 89 that within one year she would finally bear the child she had craved her entire life. What was that blessed question to the dazed octogenarian? Is anything too difficult for the Lord? (Genesis 18:14) I know she laughed but I cant help but think that the angel had to at least snicker at her expression! 

Now jump ahead to the central event of mankind--the birth of Christ. Look with me as a scared young girl stares an angel in the face as he tells her she is carrying the Lamb of God in her virgin womb. What was his message to this confused young girl? For nothing will be impossible with God! (Luke 1:37) 

See any similarities? Both of these statements were uttered to reassure the mothers of children who otherwise could not have been born! It took a miracle to breathe life into the womb of a 90-year-old woman and even more miracle working power to bring the Son of God into the human body of a virgin teenager! I absolutely love that God placed those two Scriptures boldly screaming out through time and eternity that nothing is too difficult for God right smack dab in the middle of the accounts of these children! Both statements were uttered in response to the conception of children! That really speaks to me as a woman who has felt the sting of childlessness myself!

Let me tattoo on your heart right now--Nothing is too hard for God! Nothing! Hallelujah! Endometriosis? Its nothing to the Great Physician! Unexplained infertility? Not to an all-knowing God! Miscarriages? Stillbirths? God understands--remember He knows the sting of losing a Child. His child died, too. Adoption? He is the original adoptive parent! 

Nothing, nothing, absolutely nothing is too difficult for God and Hes fighting this battle right along with you! Disease? He can heal! Financially strapped? His very Name--Jehovah Jireh--proclaims to you that He is your Provider! Confused? He can lead you to the right doctors or support groups! Tired? He can give you rest! Barren? He can open your womb! We serve such a wonderful God. Im so glad He loves me and cares about my hurt!

Taken from Baby Hunger: Biblical Encouragement for Those Struggling with Infertility by Beth Forbus (c) 2003


----------



## phaedypants

ProfWife said:


> Ladies, I'm getting really discouraged. Nothing physically wrong with us, but still no pregnancy. Thanks to the extra hormones this cycle with the supplement I've basically bottomed out emotionally. My facebook is flooded with new holiday announcements of little babies, many to people who aren't married - some who aren't even "with" the other person long term. I just can't seem to get past that anymore. Why are there so many of us struggling to bring a child into existence - waiting with our spouses for years and following diligently as best we can...but then someone who gets drunk and parties ends up with the blessing so many of us are waiting for.
> 
> Maybe I'm just hormonal...but I'm really having issues trusting God. I feel like I have no reason to even hope that my prayers will be answered any more. My poor husband is doing the best he can to support me, but I'm so angry and disappointed.
> 
> Anyone who has been doing this longer than me have any help for getting past this besides "keep praying"? I know to do that, but I increasingly feel like it's bouncing off the walls as I'm feeling no peace at all anymore...


I live in a community with a lot of poverty, a lot of families on social assistance, and a lot of teenage single mothers. I too have had those thoughts.... And still do from time to time. (I saw a teenage mother smoking a cigarette and pushing a double stroller a while back, and found myself saying "Really, God? She gets 2?")

But, it helps me to think that these precious tiny children are gifts from God- not to the mother, but to the world, and to His worthy purpose. Each life is crafted mysteriously by God, and some beginnings may not look right to us, but they are right to Him.


----------



## Godsjewel

There is no doubt that you are being bombarded with everything Christmas. Its everywhere you look. Turn on the television and there are commercials offering you the greatest bargains you could ever hope for. Decorations line the streets and radio stations blast Jingle Bells and We Wish You A Merry Christmas. Its hard to feel merry when you are struggling with infertility, and all you want for Christmas is a positive test or a pregnancy that lasts beyond six weeks. Your heart is filled with so many questions, and in this time when our attention is turned to Gods plan for humanity, you cant help but wonder about His plan for you. Today would be a good day to sit down with Joseph. Share a few moments with the man who adopted the Savior. The one who wiped His nose and taught Him a trade. The one whose heart must have carried as many questions that first Christmas as yours does this Christmas.

Have you ever really thought about Joseph? What he thought and felt? He knows all about a life that doesnt go according to a plan. He thought he would marry the girl down the road, hed build her a nice home and theyd have children--together--and theyd be like everyone else. Sound familiar? He had no idea that God had such a plan and that he would play such a role. Dont you imagine he must have scratched his head more than once as he pondered the part he was to play in this scene? God, why me? Why did You choose me? I dont know if I can do this! Cant you see his face as he tried to get Mary settled in a stable for the birth of Jesus? God, Im failing you. Im failing her. Im failing Him. I cant do this right. I just cant do this. I just wanted to get married and have a family, God. I feel like such a failure!

Scripture doesnt tell us much about Joseph so we dont really know if he felt like this or not. We do know that he must have loved Mary, and that he trusted God with all of his heart. No matter what his exact thoughts were, he had to be amazed at the magnitude of the role he was called upon to play. I believe there were times when his calling felt too heavy, the job seemed too hard. Does yours? Does the burden of infertility weigh too heavily on your heart? Especially during times when society focuses so intensely on family and children? Think again on Joseph.

During the times Joseph must have struggled in feeling like he wasnt doing enough for his unique family, he must have felt like a failure, yet Heaven must have smiled. Why? Because Josephs trusting heart was leading him down the path Heaven had planned for him. He couldnt see the entirety of Gods plan and couldnt understand all that he was asked to do, but his servants heart trusted God. He was playing a role in the events that would change not only his world, but the world. 

There are times as you are called upon to carry the burden of infertility when you are faced with facets of Gods plan that you do not understand. You may feel like a failure, much like Joseph may have. You may feel as if you are failing your family by not giving your spouse a child or not giving your parents grandchildren. Somehow, your servants heart keeps trusting in God and His magnificent plan for your life. And Heaven smiles because your trusting heart keeps you walking the path God has planned for you even when His plan has included infertility for a while. 

Joseph may have winced when he looked inside that dirty, little stall where his sweetheart would labor to bring the Savior into the world. He may have though he was doing Him an incredible injustice by not providing better. But God led him there just as He led the shepherd and the Magi there. Just as He led you to your physician or support group, or into the care of your supportive friend or the church family who loves you not even knowing the struggle you face. 

And Heaven smiles.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Jett55

Hey ladies today I took a frer at 9dpo & to my surprise I got a faint but def very there :bfp: first ever bfp I cried. God is sooo good! :happydance:


----------



## ProfWife

Oh my gosh!! JETT! What a wonderful pre-Christmas blessing!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Jett55

Thank you :) def the best Christmas present ever! Please stick little bean <3


----------



## Godsjewel

Jett55 said:


> Hey ladies today I took a frer at 9dpo & to my surprise I got a faint but def very there :bfp: first ever bfp I cried. God is sooo good! :happydance:

:happydance: That is amazing news sis!!!! Congrats!!! Praying for a H&H 9 months. Please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Jett55

Thank you Sarah <3 & will def keep you updated. Praying for each one of you :)


----------



## blue33

Congratulations Jett! I pray everything goes well :)


----------



## No Doubt

Ah Jett! So exciting! Congrats hun, a H&H 9 months for you! Lord please protect this baby and allow her to have a wonderful, safe and healthy pregnancy!

Yes, please keep us posted!


----------



## Godsjewel

Jana will quickly tell you that through the heartache of years of infertility and the devastating losses of three babies, God became more real to her than she ever could have imagined. Perhaps the most difficult trial she had ever faced came in the loss of her son, Jacob, in the fifth month of pregnancy. 

About 8 months following the loss of Jacob, the rest of the world celebrated Christmas. Jana and her family tried to find the Christmas spirit, but the grief of losing Jacob still hung heavily in the air. Janas heart was torn with questions about God and how He could expect her to worship Him through times of such sadness. He knew she would have done anything for Him if He only would have allowed her to keep the son she had begged Him for. Everything about Christmas seemed so fake and superficial. How could God expect her to worship and celebrate the birth of His Son when He didnt allow her to keep hers?

Christmas was the hardest time for me. I struggled so much. It was on Christmas that God spoke to me. An audible voice or not, I heard God speak to me, Jana said. God told me that He did understand my pain. He knew I would have given anything I had to be able to keep my son. God reminded me that He gave His Son to me. He told me that it wasnt that He would give anything to keep His Son. Rather He gave everything He had in giving His Son to me that first Christmas. That's when I understood that God really did understand the pain of losing Jacob.

If your heart hurts from the loss of a baby this Christmas, remember that your Heavenly Father understands. Pour your heart out to Him and tell Him how it hurts. Remember that He has made a way for an eternal reunion with the babies you have carried in your heart so much longer than in your body.

-BF


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Congratulations Jett!!! God bless you and the little one! Praise God for another blessing :happydance:!


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies, 

So I have been going through a really tough time lately and could use some prayer!

-I found out I missed the grade cutoff to go onto Nursing II by 0.5points
-My OBGYN called and they found atypical cells during my pap smear
-Also my OBGYN feels after the last of my blood work and relooking at pelvic u/s I would be better off doing co-care with her and fertility specialist...PCOS is worse then she originally thought and I need more aggressive treatment 
-We are having severe money issues
-My Husband is really sick and has been admitted to the hospital (this is the biggest one...why after bringing him back from near death in 2010 do we need to travel this road again!)

Those are just the major things that have happened since Friday afternoon. I know God is testing me and I know this journey had a reason but I am finding myself questioning God and letting the Devil into my sprit with a bad attitude. 

Thank you and God Bless,


----------



## No Doubt

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> So I have been going through a really tough time lately and could use some prayer!
> 
> -I found out I missed the grade cutoff to go onto Nursing II by 0.5points
> -My OBGYN called and they found atypical cells during my pap smear
> -Also my OBGYN feels after the last of my blood work and relooking at pelvic u/s I would be better off doing co-care with her and fertility specialist...PCOS is worse then she originally thought and I need more aggressive treatment
> -We are having severe money issues
> -My Husband is really sick and has been admitted to the hospital (this is the biggest one...why after bringing him back from near death in 2010 do we need to travel this road again!)
> 
> Those are just the major things that have happened since Friday afternoon. I know God is testing me and I know this journey had a reason but I am finding myself questioning God and letting the Devil into my sprit with a bad attitude.
> 
> Thank you and God Bless,

Oh Hun, I understand...not on everything, but some of it. Hubbs has missed his grade cutoff and not to mention the stab of disappointment but the financial aspect, I get it. Currently our financial situation isn't the best...I wasn't sure if I would have to take my mom up on her offer to by formula for son, so I get it. The pcos being worse than expected and possibly having to go a different more aggressive amount... I get that. I've even had the atypical cells (that turned out to be nothing, this can happen simply from intercourse using a tampon, etc.) So I will be praying for you hun. But things will get better. It seems like everything is falling apart right now, but it's all for His good...remember than. Heck...I've even been having the crap time since Friday...no lie! But it will all work hun, it always does. If there's nothing else I've learned... It's difficult right now, but just hang in there and don't allow the devil to creep into your secret place...stay in prayer, stay in God. I'll be praying for you hun.


----------



## Jett55

Def will be praying for you his grace :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> So I have been going through a really tough time lately and could use some prayer!
> 
> -I found out I missed the grade cutoff to go onto Nursing II by 0.5points
> -My OBGYN called and they found atypical cells during my pap smear
> -Also my OBGYN feels after the last of my blood work and relooking at pelvic u/s I would be better off doing co-care with her and fertility specialist...PCOS is worse then she originally thought and I need more aggressive treatment
> -We are having severe money issues
> -My Husband is really sick and has been admitted to the hospital (this is the biggest one...why after bringing him back from near death in 2010 do we need to travel this road again!)
> 
> Those are just the major things that have happened since Friday afternoon. I know God is testing me and I know this journey had a reason but I am finding myself questioning God and letting the Devil into my sprit with a bad attitude.
> 
> Thank you and God Bless,

Hi Dear :hugs:

Doesn't it always seem like when it rains, it POURS!!! I can understand going through so many things at once and trying to figure out where God is during all of this. But He is right there with you with arms wide open to comfort for you and give you the strength through whatever situation comes your way.

I saw a quote once that said, "Keep your head up, God gives the hardest battles to the stongest soldiers." When I seen that I said, Dang it! why do I have to be one of the strong ones :haha: All jokes aside, God will never, ever give you more than you can handle.

Once these situations are in the past, you will have come out stronger and with a wonderful testimony of how God showed Himself to you and helped you make it through, even when didn't see the light at the end of the tunnel.

God is good and will never leave or forsake you.

Praying for you and your hubby :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

For nothing will be impossible with God.
Luke 1:17

When the angel came to Mary and made the announcement that would forever change her life and ours as well, he told her she did not have to fear. Even though she would carry a child in her virgin womb and that she would be asked to bear a burden that no one else ever would, the power of the Almighty would overshadow her and she would make it through difficult days ahead of her. Even in the presence of an angel, this young girl had a million questions. How can this be? Im a virgin! How can I do all Im asked to do? The answer given her by the angel was actually stunningly clear. Nothing will be impossible with God. With God it was possible for a virgin to conceive. With God it was possible for her to carry out the tasks assigned her. With God it was possible for Joseph to believe her unbelievable tale. With God nothing was impossible.

Do you realize the same truth applies today? Nothing will be impossible with God. Infertility may have caused your faith to weaken. You may wonder if doctors can help you, or if you can stand strong under the weight of the task God has asked you to carry. The same message carried to Mary by the angel, Gabriel, on the first Christmas thousands of years ago is the same message I bring to you today. Nothing will be impossible with God. Endometriosis is no match for the God who created your body. Unexplained infertility holds no questions for the omniscient God. If you look at the problems you face, they may seem insurmountable. Instead, focus your attention on God, with whom nothing is impossible. 

It is such an encouraging thing to know that Luke 1:17 was spoken in reference to the births of two babies who could not have been born without divine intervention. Jesus virgin birth was certainly impossible without Gods divine plan, and John the Baptists mother was well beyond child bearing age. This proclamation--Nothing will be impossible with God!--was given regarding women bearing children who could not have been conceived without Gods interaction. If it seems that you having a baby is impossible, let this Scripture scream out to you that nothing will be impossible with God. Open the pages of your Bible and read how God intervened in the lives of human beings time and time again and let your faith grow. Nothing will be impossible with God! Nothing will be impossible with God! Nothing will be impossible with God!

It is our prayer that this Christmas has been a time to celebrate family and friends, and to reflect on the wondrous gift of Gods Son. As your formal Christmas celebrations come to an end this year, may you never lose the wonder of the Messiah come to earth to be God with us. Celebrate this gift God has given us ever day of the year, and never forget nothing will be impossible with God!

-BF


----------



## xxx_faithful

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> Can I say how excited I am to find this thread!!! I have been looking and looking and was even thinking of starting one then I came across this one!
> 
> A little about me...Im 26 and this is my husband and mines second time TTC#1. We had a m/c about six years ago and then two years after that we tried again but God had other plans. Now here we are again and this time we know God has prepared us fully to be parents. While it looks like it might be a long journey we know His plan is greater then anything we could imagine and we will praise him every step of the way!!! We also have an amazing Prayer Group supporting and loving us every step of the way!
> 
> I am a full time Nursing student and my husband is an EMT with a private Ambulance company but is working on is UPC ministers license. We live a busy life but are ready to move from family of two to three!!
> 
> I am from New England anyone else from my area?
> 
> Blessings!



Lovely to meet you on here :) you will find all the inspirational and encouragement you are looking for xxx


----------



## xxx_faithful

Kuawen said:


> Good morning ladies. I hope that you're all having a blessed day. I wanted to give a prayer request for myself.
> 
> As I'm sure some of you remember from when I first joined this thread, I was previously in a very abusive marriage, wherein my now ex husband was fixated on the power he held over me, and through a series of circumstances that still pain me too much to actually write out, he forced me to have myself sterilized with Essure. I'd always known that I wanted to be a mother even when I was still a little girl, and so my ex felt he had to take that away from me.



Hi Kuawen,

May God continue to bless you through your story. It has definitely blessed me listening to what you have gone through, and no doubt will also bless and encourage others. You having had 2 chemical pregnancies despite the coils is something to praise God about! 

Continue to pray for God's healing over your life, both physically but also emotionally as you venture along healing your body from previous circumstances. I also wish you all the best with the recovery of the coils. Have you had them removed yet? Thankyou God for providing this couple with the right specialists to do this operation. Sometimes God provides us with the right people around us skilled in their profession to help us become parents, and sometimes God can heal us altogether and allow us to conceive on our own. Both are miracles, and should be given glory to God.

I just want to add, that no one should ever make you feel inferior without your consent. I am deeply sorry and deeply moved from the story of your first marriage and the abuse that came with being with your previous husband. May you never feel inadequate or unworthy of being treated nothing less then Gods daughter, here on this earth. And if you ever do, i pray that you trample those words spoken over you, and declare nothing but anointing and love into your life.


Please continue to share your day to day struggles here on this thread, and feel free to also provide support to others needing your wisdom.


xxx_faithful


----------



## xxx_faithful

Blessings and Curses -_ Shauna Niequist_

There are things that happen to us, and when they happen, they give us two options. Either way, we will never be the same, and we shouldn't. These things can either strip us down to the bone and allow us to become strong and honest, or they can be the reasons we use to behave poorly indefinitely, the justification for all manner of broken relationships and broken deals. It could be the thing that allows everything else to tun, that allows the lock of our lives to finally spring open and our pent-up selves to blossom like preening flowers. Or it can be the reason we use to justify our anger and the sharp tones in our voices for the rest of our lives.

There are things that explode into our lives and we call them curses, and then one day, a year later or ten years later, we realise that they are actually something else. They are the very most precious kinds of blessings.

The only person who decided my life had turned to dust was me. The only person who is still deeply troubled about what i've lost, even in the face of what I've gained, is me. I would never have wanted it this way, but something bright and beautiful has been given to me, and I'm in grave dangers of losing it, squandering it, becoming a person who cannot find the goodness thats right in front of her because of the sadness that she chooses to let obscure it.

Now we're talking about celebration. Celebration when you think you're calling the shots? Easy. Celebration when your plan is working? anyone can do that. But when you realise that the story of your life could be told a thousands different ways, that you could tell it over and over as a tragedy, but you choose to call it an epic, thats when you start to learn what celebration is. When what you see in front of you is so far outside of what you dreamed, but you have belief, the boldness, the courage to call it beautiful instead of calling it wrong, thats celebration.

*
xxx_faithful*


----------



## Godsjewel

O little town of Bethlehem, how still we see thee lie!
Above thy deep and dreamless sleep the silent stars go by.

Yet in thy dark streets shineth the everlasting light.

The hopes and fears of all the years are met in thee tonight.

Oh Little Town of Bethlehem is one of my very favorite Christmas carols. Its one I find myself humming throughout the holiday season as I wander through crowded malls, while decorating my tree or while wrapping gifts for friends and family. Its words have brought sweet comfort to me in many seasons, even during dark nights of infertility.

Infertility is a season wrought with fear and anxiety. The doctors hand down another diagnosis and we fear the prognosis. The thought of another birthday without a pregnancy is hard to face. Perhaps our greatest fear is that well never be a mother. How can we face these fears without collapsing beneath the weight of an empty cradle?

...the hopes and fears of all the years are met in thee tonight

Hopelessness. Darkness. Shattered with the birth of this tiny Savior. Fear and hope collide in a cataclysmic explosion of joy! Every anxiety humanity will ever face is answered in the cry of this newborn King. That night in Bethlehem, love was so strong, so overwhelming that God wrapped Himself in human flesh and became God, Emmanuel, God with us. A love so powerful that God would not stay removed from us anymore. He came and involved Himself in our lives, in our hurts, in our fears. Because of the birth of Jesus Christ, fear lost its stronghold in our hearts. Fear is overwhelmed in the presence of God Almighty. Emmanuel is with us. We have been given hope!

If your heart is fearful of the future because of the struggle you face with infertility, remind yourself of the promise of hope that Christmas brings. God Emmanuel is with you. Hes with you through every single month of infertility. Hes been with you through every tear youve shed as youve prayed for a baby. He is Emmanuel, a God so passionate about you that He took on the robe of flesh so He could be a part of your lifes story. Youre not alone in your journey through infertility. He is God Emmanuel--God with you through infertility--God with you so you do not have to fear. 

-BF


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Ladies,

Has anyone experienced irregular cycles and taken provera/clomid? I have been on provera and clomid in the past but it's been awhile since i've taken it. Could anyone help me out? I have a few questions :) 

Thanks ! xxx


----------



## Kuawen

Thank you so very much for your message, Faithful. It brought tears to my eyes. 

I'm sorry I haven't been so good about coming back to this thread and giving updates. My surgery was a success and in fact my surgeon took extra time to ensure that both tubes were open and clear of scar tissue that the Essure Coils might have left behind. I have 7cm tubes left on both sides and both he and my OBGYN agree that I have a very good chance of conceiving within the next three months. There will, however, always be a chance that my tubes could heal closed or that I could develop an ectopic pregnancy so now I have to take extra care to know right away if I fall pregnant. My OBGYN and I have agreed that we're going to give DH and I 3 months to try on our own and then we'll be moving forward with further assistance. We're actually waiting for my first cycle after surgery to draw to a close and see if maybe we've got it but as of this morning my test was BFN. I'm going to be testing again on Christmas Eve and would be completely in shock if we got to tell my and DH's parents that they're going to be grandparents on the day we celebrate Jesus' birth. 

I've never taken Clomid or Provera myself.


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations Jett!


----------



## steph_466

Hey faithful im on clomid kinda have some questions to? Whats yours ?


----------



## Godsjewel

In the days of Herod, king of Judea, there was a priest named Zacharias, of the division of Abijah; and he had a wife from the daughters of Aaron, and her name was Elizabeth.

They were both righteous in the sight of God, walking blamelessly in all the commandments and requirements of the Lord.

But they had no child, because Elizabeth was barren, and they were both advanced in years.

And an angel of the Lord appeared to him, standing to the right of the altar of incense.

Zacharias was troubled when he saw the angel, and fear gripped him.

But the angel said to him, "Do not be afraid, Zacharias, for your petition has been heard, and your wife Elizabeth will bear you a son, and you will give him the name John.

You will have joy and gladness, and many will rejoice at his birth.

Luke 1:5-7, 11-14


Throughout the course of the next week, many people will take Bibles off the shelf and with family gathered round, read the timeless Christmas story. Theyll share how a frightened virgin teenager carried the hope of the world in her womb and the love of her good man, Joseph, in her heart. Once again, theyll hear the songs of angels and imagine the awe of the shepherd and envision the gifts of the Wise Men. I wonder if theyll miss the infertility story stuck right in the middle of it all?

After the angel appeared to Mary and told her she would carry Gods Son, she journeyed to see Elizabeth, her aunt. She and her husband were described by God as righteous and blameless, yet there were no children in their home because Elizabeth was infertile. Zacharias was a priest and was busy going about the business of the Lord when an angel appeared to him. Realize that angels of Scripture are nothing like the pretty, sweet-faced cherubs we see in gift shops! Zacharias was terrified of this holy, angelic being making an appearance to him this day! Fear gripped this old mans heart and he probably thought he would die! 

We know that Elizabeth & Zacharias life was one marked by prayer for a baby because of what the angel said to him that day: "Do not be afraid, Zacharias, for your petition has been heard, and your wife Elizabeth will bear you a son, and you will give him the name John. Can you imagine the look on this old mans face? Not only does an angel appear to him, but the angel not only tells him not to be afraid, but also tells him hes about to be a father? You dont have to be afraid, Zacharias. Your petition has been heard! What petition has been heard? Your petition to have a child has been heard! All the prayers he had prayed all those years begging God for a baby really had been heard by God! They hadnt bounced off the heavens and floated off into space! God heard them and the answer was given! A baby was on the way! 

Perhaps the angel would say the same to you this Christmas:

You dont have to be afraid. Your petition has been heard.

You dont have to be afraid that God really isnt who He said He would be. Your petition has been heard! 

You dont have to be afraid that God doesnt care about your desire for a baby. Your petition has been heard! 

You dont have to be afraid of the uncertainty of your future. Your petition has been heard!

You just dont have to be afraid. Even if it seems that you have waited forever, your every petition has been heard by heaven!

Elizabeth and Zacharias were old. They had prayed many prayers for many years and probably wondered many times why God didnt grant them children in their youth. But God had a greater plan. He knew their child had a special and magnificent call on his life. He would be the forerunner to the Messiah. God knew there was a specific time that John needed to be conceived. God heard every prayer Elizabeth prayed for a baby. And He answered in perfection. God heard every single time Zacharias cried out to Heaven for his wife to conceive. He hears you as well.

So dont be afraid this Christmas. Dont fear for your future. Dont fear your fertility. Your petitions have been heard, so there is no need for fear. 

-BF


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello, 

I just completed my first round of Provera and getting ready to start second in January. What kind of questions do you have? Also there is a great forum under TTC 1 called started Provera today. 

Blessings, 

Sarah


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies, 

First of all thank you so much for all the prayers, it was has sustained us I am sure.

My husband was released from hospital on Saturday at 11:00am and readmitted Sunday at 11:00pm. He is getting worse not better but we are trusting the Drs will find out what is wrong. While we still have other problems but if he can just come home and be well that is all I really care about. I am typing this from his hospital room while waiting for him to come back form a test. This waiting is enough to drive me insane so I need to stay busy. 

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas,

Blessings,


----------



## ProfWife

ByHisGrace - I hope you guys get answers quickly. I know this is not the way you expected to spend the days leading up to Christmas. Praying for quick answers and a quick road to recovery for him!


----------



## Godsjewel

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> First of all thank you so much for all the prayers, it was has sustained us I am sure.
> 
> My husband was released from hospital on Saturday at 11:00am and readmitted Sunday at 11:00pm. He is getting worse not better but we are trusting the Drs will find out what is wrong. While we still have other problems but if he can just come home and be well that is all I really care about. I am typing this from his hospital room while waiting for him to come back form a test. This waiting is enough to drive me insane so I need to stay busy.
> 
> Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas,
> 
> Blessings,

I'm sorry sweetheart, big hugs to you :hugs:

I think that's the hard part, not knowing what is wrong. I pray that God will show himself in this situation and that your husband's body will start to heal. 

Lord, touch him from the top of his head to the soles of his feet and give peace and comfort during this waiting time. I believe that by your stripes he is HEALED in the precious name of Jesus. AMEN


----------



## QueenKingfish

Ditto! Praying for those doctors to have supernatural wisdom and for a speedy recovery.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## ProfWife

Merry Christmas Eve...we were blessed with a brick through our patio window, damage to the table hubby stained for me, and a 911 call as the shattering woke me up and we didn't want to be the ones to find out if there was someone in the house. The good news, they didn't get in and we are both okay.


----------



## QueenKingfish

ProfWife said:


> Merry Christmas Eve...we were blessed with a brick through our patio window, damage to the table hubby stained for me, and a 911 call as the shattering woke me up and we didn't want to be the ones to find out if there was someone in the house. The good news, they didn't get in and we are both okay.

Praise God that you are both OK! Praying for comfort for you guys - I know that feeling of violation all too well. Take comfort in the words of 2 Timothy 1:7, "For God has not given us a spirit of fear, but one of power and of love and a sound mind." :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

I've gone past the scared feeling and into one of sadness...for the circumstances that must have pushed someone to do this and for any one else who as targeted who couldn't afford this sort of repair. Thankfully, we have the means to do so without struggle. It was more an inconvenience and distraction than anything else.

However, had I been going after my normal midnight glass of water, this could have been a different post.

We are both just thanking God that we're safe and surrounded by caring, loving people who rushed to our aid.


----------



## wristwatch24

Merry Christmas to all of the amazing people in this thread!


----------



## phaedypants

It was a difficult Christmas for me this year... I wasn't able to get to the big family Christmas in Toronto because I had to work on Christmas night. I was okay with that, because the year has been so tiring for Marc and me, and we had a lovely Christmas eve, just the two of us. 
Christmas night, I brought cookies to work and Marc and I played bluegrass Christmas carols in the lobby, and made the best of it.... until on my way home, I slipped on the ice and broke my wrist. 
So, Christmas night was spent in the hospital, and I was tired and in pain, and when the x-ray technician asked me if there was any chance I may be pregnant, I had to answer plainly. "It's very unlikely. i'm trying to get pregnant, but its been a year and a half." She sent me back to the doctor who said that they will need an xray regardless. They explained the dangers of radiation, and I signed a consent. 
I watched my pen move across the line and just wept... The gripping hope that I have been wearing out every month, hoping this will be the time... It was just as gripping, only the opposite. "Please God, let this not be the month..."
The x-rays confirmed two fractures. I'm plastered up and soothed by tylenol 3. It is surreal to pray that I am not pregnant. I am mournful about putting my mandolin away....
Please pray an unfamiliar prayer for me, that this is not the month...


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Phaedy-So sorry to hear that your Christmas was not the greatest...I am praying for you for peace and comfort. Sending a big :hugs:

Profwife-So sorry to hear about the attempted break in a big :hugs:

Thank you for the well wishes! My husband came home Christmas Eve and is home recovering. He had a GI infection and small bleed. By the Grace of God he was healed of the bleed and did not need surgery! We still have many follow up apts. and weeks of recovery ahead but we are home and he is healing so that is all that matters. We talked and prayed about it and are still going full steam ahead on becoming a family of three!!! I was afraid my Husband would feel like putting it on hold but he feels life is to short an if we keep putting off all the things we want to do we might never get to do them. 

Blessings & Babydust,


----------



## steph_466

Hey ladies, I need some advice. Im a mess! Im not sure if its the clomid or what the heck is going on. I have like crazy depression and irratibility. I just randomly stare at the roof for a while and try to breath. I want to scream but soon as I try to explain why im so mad I start to cry. What is wrong with me ladies. Im on day 24 of my cycle. Hoping all these terrible feelings go away when af shows. God I need help :(


----------



## ProfWife

I had something like that the day or two after I went off the progesterone. It was horrible. 

How long have you had this fall out? I'd call the doc who prescribed it and ask if it is something you need to be concerned about or if it is "normal" and will pass in a few days.


----------



## steph_466

I would say about five days now, so shortly after ovulation I think. Thats why I was wondering if it will go away when af shows. But usually by now I have tender nipples from the hormones changing but I have nothing. I have no idea whats going on with my body. I just called and left a message for the doc to call me back, or at least his nurse. Hopefully answer some questions.


----------



## uwa_amanda

Hello everyone...Terribly sorry I haven't posted much lately...been a crazy hectic life for us.

My husband's grandmother is in need of some prayers. She has pneumonia and isn't doing well right now. She was in the hospital for most of the last week before demanding to go home. The doctors have been checking on her everyday at home and giving her medicines and things. Please pray that she comes out of this and gets better.

:hugs: to each and everyone of you!


----------



## xxx_faithful

*Signs*

So often we look for signs to get us through, signs that pregnancy is around the corner. Signs that there is nothing wrong with our bodies, a sign that we will get that BFP we had been desiring for. 

Time goes on, and God provides and answers our desire... a desire for a sign. We had asked to be pregnant so God answered that we would be. 

So you wait... you wait for that BFP, you wait for the month you miss your period, you wait and you wait. You begin to doubt Gods word that you would become a mother, you let doubt sink in and you wonder if he heard you at all. 

When we let out hearts become flooded with doubt, Gods word goes out the window. Doubt unlocks those windows and allows all that made us comforted, pass us. So we become cold, and cover ourselves with, 'what is wrong with me' tears&#8230; and whatever reasoning we can find to help soothe the pain. We lose hope, and ask God for a sign, once more.

The problem is not with him providing a clear enough sign, but with us hearing him. You see, God already spoke. He spoke in his word about barren bodies and he is today, speaking to you. He has already breathed life into your baby when he said you carry one. Let go of your sorrow, let go of the yearning, and hold onto the one thing that is secure. His word. It is by Gods' word alone we are be confident of having a family. 

So&#8230; when you are having one of those moments during these holidays, and as 2013 is coming to a close. Hold on to what you know. Hold onto Him.



*xxx_faithful

*


----------



## Godsjewel

Happy New Year!!!!

I can't believe today is the 2yr anniversary of the day I started this thread. God has been so good and I can't wait to see what He has in store for us this year.

Blessings to you all :hugs:


----------



## Kuawen

Happy New Year! :flower:


----------



## HisGrace

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## xxx_faithful

How are you ladies feeling towards 2014? xx


https://s14.postimg.org/58pr8zr1p/1522109_10152484253312166_1889427499_n.jpg


----------



## Jett55

I'm feeling excited & can't wait to see what God does this year :)


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies, 

So I started TTC #1 (again) in Nov 13 and I admit it has been stressful!!! (see signature for a snapshot of my history) To help me deal with stress I love to clean and organize so I decided on Dec 30 & Dec 31 to clean out my storage unit (aka Moms basement ha ha) and this led to helping her clean out and organize her garage and attic. 

In the midst of all this we found all kinds of relics from my childhood! They have all been lovingly cleaned repacked and lay in wait for my kids to use them. BUT the biggest find of the day was my baby blankets :happydance::happydance: 

My mom didn't think she saved them and thought they had been passed on with my crib as she hasn't seen them in 24 years! She cried when she found them she was so happy! As they had all been handmade for me by family! Each one has a story and she told me them all-that was as just special as the blankets.

Since I am trying for a baby of my own she gave them all to me and I have washed them and going to pack them away-hopefully be used very soon! 

They are all in amazingly good shape and so soft! 

I cant help but think is God trying to tell me not to lose hope...

Blessings & Babydust,


----------



## Godsjewel

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> So I started TTC #1 (again) in Nov 13 and I admit it has been stressful!!! (see signature for a snapshot of my history) To help me deal with stress I love to clean and organize so I decided on Dec 30 & Dec 31 to clean out my storage unit (aka Moms basement ha ha) and this led to helping her clean out and organize her garage and attic.
> 
> In the midst of all this we found all kinds of relics from my childhood! They have all been lovingly cleaned repacked and lay in wait for my kids to use them. BUT the biggest find of the day was my baby blankets :happydance::happydance:
> 
> My mom didn't think she saved them and thought they had been passed on with my crib as she hasn't seen them in 24 years! She cried when she found them she was so happy! As they had all been handmade for me by family! Each one has a story and she told me them all-that was as just special as the blankets.
> 
> Since I am trying for a baby of my own she gave them all to me and I have washed them and going to pack them away-hopefully be used very soon!
> 
> They are all in amazingly good shape and so soft!
> 
> I cant help but think is God trying to tell me not to lose hope...
> 
> Blessings & Babydust,


That is so awesome that your mom had all that stuff for you to pass onto your future children. 


Thank you Lord for those signs that we need at our most desperate times.


----------



## Godsjewel

I'm not saying that I have this all together, that I have it made. But I am well on my way, reaching out for Christ, who has so wondrously reached out for me. Friends, don't get me wrong: By no means do I count myself an expert in all of this, but I've got my eye on the goal, where God is beckoning us onwardto Jesus. I'm off and running, and I'm not turning back.

Philippians 3:12-14 (The Message)

Christmas is behind us and we begin to set out sights on a brand new year. For some, 2013 has been a difficult one. The thought of leaving behind the hardships of the past 12 months is a welcomed thing! What new sights can we set our eyes on for the coming year?

Infertility can make relationships with friends and family members feel strained at times. Sometimes, because of our seemingly constant struggle with infertility we can even feel as if we have somehow failed Christ with a lack of faith or by feeling angry or weak, and we can begin to feel strained in our relationship with Him. If you have struggled with your relationship with God because you feel as if you have let Him down, or that you havent been as strong as you think you should have been, dont let past failures weigh you down! Dont give up! Press on with your relationship with Christ. 

Another way of putting Philippians 3:13-14 (the NASB version) is forgetting what lies behind and reaching forward to what lies ahead, I press on toward the goal for the prize of the upward call of God in Christ Jesus. If your prayer life has diminished, there is no better time than the beginning of a new year to start fresh . Pray about your infertility again. Ask Him to help you as you face infertility. If you havent read your Bible in 3 years, dont be embarrassed. Let the beginning of a new year be the time you begin to read your Bible again. Read about all the infertile couples whose lives Gods interrupted! Forget the times behind you when you may not have done everything right, and begin fresh and new with this new year.

A great new place to start is with a prayer journal. If infertility has your heart discouraged, it is easy to let your prayer life suffer. If you have prayed for a baby for some time yet the baby has not yet come, it is easy to get discouraged and wonder why you should even ask God for a child. Habakkuk 2:2 says Record the vision and inscribe it on tablets, that the one who read it may run. When you are asking God for something, write down your specific request. The obvious thing for anyone who is struggling with infertility is to ask God for a baby. However, there are many other requests along the way. Why not record them as well!

Have you asked God to help you get through the baby shower you have to attend for your sister-in-law? Record that in your prayer journal. Did you get through it? Record that as well. Youll have a record of how God has answered your prayer and brought you through a difficult time. Your faith will increase. Have you asked God to help you with the results of a specific blood test? Were your numbers good, even if that specific cycle didnt result in pregnancy? Recording such a request and the results will show you how God is working and moving through your life and will encourage you in dark times! Writing down even the smallest things you ask God for and writing down how He helps you is an easy yet amazing way to remind yourself of Gods hand in your life!

As you write down the requests you make of God, dont forget to record your praise for Him as well. Realize that much of the book of Psalms in the Bible is just that! A record of praise! Your prayer journal could be your own personal psalms! Record your requests, Gods answers and your praise! What a powerful tool!

An example of what a prayer journal might look like:


Date____3-14-14__________

What Im asking God for:

God please help me when I go to the meeting at work today. I know Janet will be back from maternity leave today and will probably have pictures of her new baby. 

How God helped me:

(3-14-09) I didnt cry at work.

(3-17-09) I was able to interact with Janet and didnt feel as jealous as I have before.

(3-18-09) I was feeling really discouraged because I started my period today and Jamie stopped by the office and said she wanted to take me to lunch. I know God sent her by!

Praise 

Thank you God for loving me today! It might seem like a little thing to somebody else but its a big thing to me that I didnt lose control at work. Thank you that my boss called me into his office when Janet was walking into the commons area area and I didnt have to hear all her stories. Thank you for giving me an out. 

-BF


----------



## xxx_faithful

https://s28.postimg.org/n2io6hmqx/1467391_707541995931052_659863453_n.jpg


----------



## Godsjewel

For the word of God is living and active and sharper than any two-edged sword, 

and piercing as far as the division of soul and spirit, of both joints and marrow, 

and able to judge the thoughts and intentions of the heart.

Hebrews 4:12

Yesterday we began focusing on new beginnings as we look forward to a new year. Have you begun to write down the prayers you pray about infertility as well as the other things you bring before the throne of grace? Have you decided to make a record of Gods provision for you? What an amazing treasure for you to show your child one day! Imagine what it would be like to present to your son or daughter a written record of the cries of your heart as you made your petitions for a baby. Imagine the faith builder it will be when your child reads your words describing how God answered your prayers--sometimes in obvious answers, sometimes in subtle ways. Such a simple tool to encourage you and generations to follow.

Perhaps one of the easiest aspects of the Christian life to overlook is that of Bible study. Life is busy. Are there ever enough hours in the day? There are so many voices crying out to you telling you what to believe--especially about infertility and Gods role in your life. Does infertility mean it is Gods will for you to never have children? Is it an indicator of a lack of faith or of a past sin in your life? How can you know for sure? Many people will base what they believe on a feeling or on what they have been taught from parents, but do these beliefs line up with the reality of Scripture? Some people can be sincere, but they can be sincerely wrong. The only infallible source of encouragement for you as you face infertility or any other aspect of life is the Word of God--The Bible.

Perhaps the best way to think of it is the view from a sewing room. Yes, a sewing room! 

I would love to tell you that I am quite the seamstress, that there are numerous garments hanging in my closest that I have designed and created myself. Im afraid my computer would burst into flames from the sheer audacity of the lie. I once determined that I would sew a simple garment no matter what. I decided I was intelligent enough to figure out how to do this. I would use a pattern and make it and wear it proudly. I cut out the pattern--sort of. I measured the pieces--kind of. I got my sewing machine ready and stitched everything together--in a way. After a couple of frustrating hours I held up the most pitiful excuse for a garment and started pouting...until I burst out laughing. I had created the ugliest, most lop-sided, unusable piece of nothingness I had ever seen. Why? I didnt use the pattern correctly.

You see, the Bible is much like the sewing pattern I used so incorrectly. I decided the garment I wanted to make needed to be bigger than the pattern allowed, so I cut outside the lines of the pattern. It just didnt work. The pattern instructed me to sew along a certain line. I thought I knew better. I didnt. I did things my way and made a royal mess. The garment I made was unusable. 

If I had used the pattern correctly, I would have cut away the material outside the lines of the pattern. I would have sewn the seams just where the pattern instructed me to. I would have hemmed where it told me to, made button holes where they were supposed to be. I would have ended up with a beautiful garment. Instead, I ignored the instruction given in the pattern and I ended up with a mess. 

Read the Bible more than ever before this year. Just as with a sewing pattern, if anything falls outside the Word of God, cut it away and get rid of it. Do what it tells you to do and youll end up with something beautiful. It is because of the stories written within the pages of Scripture that we know God cares about your baby hunger. There are infertility stories all through the Bible--Old Testament and New Testament, and even in the lineage of Christ. If you wonder how God feels about a situation you face, study the Scriptures for your answer. If someone gives you advice, ask what they base their encouragement on. Is it based on Scripture? If so, you cannot go wrong.

The Word of God is living. It is active. It is full of infertility stories. If you need encouragement more than ever before for your journey through infertility, commit to reading Gods Word more than ever before in 2013. Even if youve been faithful in reading and studying Gods Word, dive in a little deeper. There are amazing Bible Studies in your local Christian Book stores, and Sarahs Laughter has Surviving Infertility, a Bible Study specifically focused on what you face as you journey through infertility. Take advantage of the resources available to you and learn all you can about God and His love for you through the love letter He wrote for you. No matter how much you read and study, you can never exhaust all there is to learn about God and His Word.

-BF


----------



## Godsjewel

Weeping may last for the night,
But a shout of joy comes in the morning.

Psalm 30:5



There is an appointed time for everything. And there is a time for every event under heaven-- 

A time to weep and a time to laugh;

A time to mourn and a time to dance. 
Ecclesiastes 1:1, 4

452. Thats how many times the phrase it came to pass shows up in the King James version of the Bible! No wonder Ive heard so many preachers expound on these Scriptures. There are so many of them. Ive even heard a Christian comedian build an entire set around this one popular Biblical phrase--it came to pass!

Do you realize there is great comfort for you in this phrase--it came to pass? Today, it probably seems as if your life will consist of nothing more than infertility. You probably believe that for the next 60 years you will know your basal body temperature and exactly how many days has passed since the beginning of your last menstrual cycle. The desire for a child consumes your every waking thought and most of your slumber, and it is almost unimaginable to consider a day when you can face a day without the sting of baby hunger hurting your heart. It came to pass...

Infertility is a season in your life. This difficult, hurtful time will not last forever. It has come into your life, and it will pass into your history. God has allowed it to come into your life for a purpose and eventually it will be a part of the story of your life. It will be part of what has made you into the amazing woman or man you are, but believe it or not, it will eventually be a part of your history, not a part of your everyday existence. Its so hard to see the end of infertilitys story when you are waiting for the results of a blood test or trying your best to decide what step to take next. 

If infertility has brought you frustration and tears, remember that it is a season in your life. Weeping may last for the night, but a shout of joy comes in the morning. 

If God has appointed this time in your life to be the season for you to face infertility and the purpose He has for its role in your life, then realize that He also has an appointed time for joy in your life. There is an appointed time for everything. And there is a time for every event under heaven. 

How will infertilitys story end? We all dream of the perfect ending of pink and blue bundles of joy at the end of our weeping. We at Sarahs Laughter pray for babies for you! We ask God to give you the children you so desire and that when you conceive that you are blessed with perfect pregnancies with no miscarriages and no problems in your pregnancies. We ask that He grant you peace and that you can enjoy the full 40 weeks and not be fearful of loss. We ask that He make you godly parents who will raise your children as mighty men and women of God who will make a difference in the kingdom of Heaven.

Even if God chooses to take your story in another direction, whether it is the miraculous completion of your family through adoption or the blessed peace God grants to the couple who trusts Him when there are no children, God will bring you through your experience with infertility. It will not always be as hard as it is today. It came to pass... It has come into your life, but it will pass. God can use infertility in ways you never dreamed possible to reach you and teach you and show you amazing things about Himself. But it has come to pass. This may be your time for weeping, but your time for laughing is coming. You may have had a time for mourning, but you will dance again!

It came to pass!

-BF


----------



## xxx_faithful

- T.D Jakes 

The finders are the seekers. The door is opened only to the knockers and the gifts are given to the askers!

Your deliverance will not start in your circumstances; it will always evolve out of your mentality.

The Lord doesn't like pity parties, and those who have them are shocked to find that although He is invited, He seldom attends.

If we don't have the passion to be relentless, then we should leave it alone. 

Everyone is already blessed. We often spend hours in prayer trying to convince God that he should bless what we are trying to accomplish. What we need to do is spend hours in prayer for God to reveal His purpose. 

Our struggle is in waiting for the appointment we have with destiny. God is a God of order; He does everything by appointment. He has set a predetermined appointment to bring to pass His promise in our lives. An appointment is a meeting already set up. Our comfort is in knowing that we have an appointment with destiny. It is the inner awareness that makes us realise that in spite of temporary circumstances, God has a present time of deliverance. 

Feed what you want to live, and starve what you want to die!

I know so well how hard it is to trust Him when you can't trace Him! But that's exactly what He wants you to do-He wants you to trust Him with either hand. It may seem that everybody is passing you right now. Avoid measuring yourself against other people. God knows when the time is right. His methods may seem crude and His teachings laborious, but His results will be simply breathtaking. Without scams and games, without trickery or politics, God will accomplish a supernatural miracle because you trusted Him while He worked on the left side.


----------



## me222

How's everyone going??


----------



## steph_466

My fertility consult went exactly how I thought it would. Time to take a break from clomid for a couple months and just wait. So im on cycle day 14 and no signs of ovulation yet. Kinda bummed out but hoping maybe it will happen tomorrow or the next day? I am however one of those lucky ladies that has swollen lymph nodes on the side I will ovualte out of. So im half confident it will still happen. Trying to keep my hopes up! :) 

Hows everyone else' progress?


----------



## Jett55

4 days until my first baby doc appointment I'm so excited & nervous.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Jett55 said:


> 4 days until my first baby doc appointment I'm so excited & nervous.

I can only imagine how you must be feeling!!! So excited for you. Don't wish the pregnancy along too soon, enjoy each week of those 40 because when she/he is here, they grow before your very eyes. And nothing is quite like your first ;) xxxxx


----------



## Jett55

Another girl I go to church with she's due soon said she's jealous of me & I replied I'm jealous of you because you're soo close to meeting your lo & I have sooo long to wait :haha: 

So a little about my involvement in my church I'm now learning how to work the electronic sign we have. Lots of people drive by the church on a regular basis & oyr church is located basically in the middle of town so updating it is important. I'm very excited & it's very easy but just pray God gives me the knowledge I need to run it & gives me more revelation of things I can put up for others to read & be encouraged.


----------



## steph_466

Congrats Jett55!! Thats so exciting! :)


----------



## Godsjewel

Jett55 said:


> 4 days until my first baby doc appointment I'm so excited & nervous.

Yay!!! I'm so happy for you. It's so exciting to be able to see the gift that is growing inside of you. 

Are you having any morning sickness?


----------



## Jett55

A little bit not too bad so far I have no complaints except I've been unable to eat pizza. Every time it's made me sick. :( I'm mostly just tired all the time.


----------



## Jett55

I just read your sig Sarah triplets wooow... :) how far along? Def praying for some sticky beans :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Jett55 said:


> I just read your sig Sarah triplets wooow... :) how far along? Def praying for some sticky beans :hugs:

Yup, Triplets! I am 8 weeks and 2 days along. I had to go to the Dr's last Thursday because I couldn't keep anything down and have lost 11 lbs in about 2 weeks. They had to give me an IV to hydrate me since I couldn't even keep liquids down. 

The Dr prescribed me promethazine which has helped calmed down the nausea, but I still get sick a couple of times during the day. My main diet right now is anything bland like crackers, toast, pretzels and oatmeal. I have no desire to eat.

Thankfully the Dr did a scan while I was there and we got to see all 3 beating hearts again. Not sure what's in store, but I pray for the health and safety of each one of them.

I have an appt next Tues with a Maternal-Fetal Doctor who handles high risk pregnancies, we will go over my history and the plan of action for this pregnancy.

Praying for good news for the both of us :hugs:


----------



## Jett55

We're not far apart in our pregnancies. I hope there is only one in there for me though. Toast has been wonderful for me when I have nausea. I'm just so excited to finally see my little peanut & be reassured everything is ok in there. 

I do have a prayer requests a friend of mine had a c-section today & is in a lot of pain. They also sent her baby boy over to a children's hospital. I don't know the situation but prayers for her & little Jaxon are much appreciated <3


----------



## ProfWife

Oh my gosh! TRIPLETS! I'm so excited for you, Sarah! You are almost past that first hump! Praying the nausea settles and you can enjoy (and relax). Praying so hard your journey ends with three little miracles in your very full arms!


----------



## me222

Ooo Sarah! CONRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Praying for you and the little ones.


----------



## Godsjewel

Why look to Scripture to find help for my infertility? Why not just rely on doctors and support groups? It may seem rather odd to turn to Scripture to help with the daily, weekly, monthly and yearly fight of infertility, but there is good reason to go to God. There is no problem you could ever face that the Bible isnt interested in. There are no answers missing within its pages. 2 Timothy 3:16-17 says 

All Scripture is God-breathed and is useful for teaching, rebuking, correcting and training in righteousness so that the man of God may be thoroughly equipped for every good work. 

God-breathed words to teach you. What better teacher about life than the very giver of life Himself. 

Infertility is found all through the pages of Scripture. Want to see for yourself?

Abraham & SarahGenesis 11:23-21:3
Isaac & RebekahGenesis 24-25
Jacob & RachelGenesis 29-35
Elkanah & Hannah1 Samuel 1-2
Samsons motherJudges 13
Zecharias & ElizabethLuke 1

I am sure that as you study the Daily Double Portions throughout the coming year that you will find yourself written in Scripture. If you have waited years and years for that long sought after pregnancy, youll see yourself in Sarahs eyes. If you have wept until you can weep no more, have a seat next to Hannah. If your marriage has been stressed to the breaking point because there is no baby, talk to Jacob and Rachel. Theyve been there, too. 

Isaiah 55:10-11 tells us 

As the rain and the snow come down from heaven, and do not return to it without watering the earth and making it bud and flourish, so that it yields seed for the sower and bread for the eater, so is my word that goes out from my mouth: It will not return to me empty, but will accomplish what I desire and achieve the purpose for which I sent it.

If the Bible hands you a promise, you can bank your life and your eternity on it. Need a reminder? Just go outside after a rainstorm. Has the grass been watered? Did the gush of rain you heard falling down from heaven suddenly make a u-turn about 6 inches above the ground and head back skyward? No? Then no more can the Word of God return to Him without doing what He said it would do.

All encouragement found in Daily Double Portions are based on the infallible Word of God. You can believe every word in His book. God knows you intimately. You are forever on His mind and in His heart. Our prayer for you is that you learn something through Daily Double Portions to assist you on this most difficult journey.

-BF


----------



## Godsjewel

TODAYS SCRIPTURE

...His favor is for a lifetime...
(Psalm 30:5, AMP)

TODAYS WORD from Joel and Victoria

One definition of the word favor is an advantage for success. When you put God first, when you obey His commands, you open the door for His favor  you have the advantage for success! Even if someone may have wronged you and it looks like they have the upper hand, even if it looks like things are never going to change, you need to keep reminding yourself, I have an advantage. God is in control of my destiny. Hes fighting my battles for me. He is my vindicator. And its just a matter of time before things change in my favor.

Theres a scripture in Hebrews that says, Dont cast away your confidence. One translation says, Payday is coming. In the difficult times, you have to remind yourself that payday is on its way. God is a faithful God. If youll keep doing the right thing, honoring Him and expecting His favor, God has promised He will pay you back. He will restore everything in your life that the enemy has stolen so you can live the abundant life He has in store for you!

A PRAYER FOR TODAY
Father, thank You for Your grace, mercy and everlasting favor. I open my heart and mind to You and receive every blessing You have for me. Thank You for favor, the advantage for success in every area of my life in Jesus name. Amen.


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies! I know, I suck at checking in. I get so busy. I pop on everyday, but only get to so many threads before I have to focus on something else. Anywho... I just wanted to say high and let you all know that I'm thinking of you all and praying for you all! I hope the new year is treating you all well so far and only continues to get better!

Steph, I know it sucks when you have to take a break, but it happens and it's nothing to be discouraged about. You have to give your body a break with that clomid cause it's a rough drug to take. My regular PCP even said so when I saw him at one point when ttc and was shocked I had been on it for as long as I had. It was becoming so painful, so a break before it gets to that point is probably good. But you never know what will happen. I fell preggo when on a break from clomid. Just keep doing what you're doing, pray about it and let everything work itself out. Maybe look at this time as a time to really relax and do whatever you want. Hope you're not to down hun.

Jett, how exciting! I want to see pics please if they give you one! How are you feeling? Hope it's not too rough on you right now.

GJ...I stalk your other thread, but you know how excited I am for you! Hope hubbs is acclimating to the news well!

All is well here. Just pushing through the new year waiting to see what God has in store. Can't wait for it to warm up though, lol.


----------



## Jett55

I will post a scan pic I'm supposed to get one Friday as far as I know :) & today has been rough very exhausted & puking off & on. Hoping to feel better tomorrow.


----------



## HisGrace

Jett - I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Ashleyl2203

I would love to join too! this is my first cycle trying. It's in God's hands. :happydance:


----------



## Lisalijess

God is good! I just know He will provide a baby for us!! Amen.


----------



## Godsjewel

Ashleyl2203 said:


> I would love to join too! this is my first cycle trying. It's in God's hands. :happydance:

Welcome Ashley :flower:

Yes, it is in God's hands and we never know the path that He has for us. But we are all here for you whenever you need encouragement or need to let something off your chest.

Blessings,

Sarah


----------



## Godsjewel

Lisalijess said:


> God is good! I just know He will provide a baby for us!! Amen.

Welcome Lisa :flower:

He sure is! Keep up the faith sis :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

When you pass through the waters, I will be with you;

And the rivers, they shall not overflow you.

When you walk through the fire, you shall not be burned,

Nor shall the flame scorch you.

For I am the LORD your God,

The Holy One of Israel, your Savior; 

Isaiah 43:2-3

As Christians, I think we somehow believe that we should be immune to experiencing problems, trials, or tragedylike infertility. The bible tells us that these trials shape us, refine our character, discipline us, and strengthen our faith. I believe true peace comes not in the absence of trials, but in knowing (heart knowledge vs. head knowledge) God will carry us through and knowing He is with us every step of the way. The only way to know this is to walk through fire and water with Him. 

Through my journey with infertility, I imagine myself walking through a river or a lake with water up to my neck. The water has not overflowed; its not over my head. However, any body of water with a current moving through it can be hard to navigate by foot. It gets harder and harder to keep my feet on the bottom and control where I want to go. At some point I must make a choice: either pick up my feet and relax, and let the current carry me downstream, or continue to struggle and fight my own way downstream. The Lord has promised us He will be with us and the waters will not overtake or overflow us. The waters are sometimes deep, have a swift current, or even rocks or other obstacles. However, if we give up control, we will pass through safely. I believe water trials are a test of our faith. 

When I face the inevitable decisions entangled in the infertility journey, I often imagine Im in a burning forest. The path may be clearly marked but all I can see for miles around are flames, smoke, and smoldering embers. The only way to get through is one step at a time. Im hot and sweaty. My nose and throat sting from the smoke. Im tired and thirsty. Visibility is limited. I have a choice: I can give up and quit because I cant see where Im going, and the journey is too hard, or I can press on forward, one step at a time. The Lord again has promised us that He will be with us. We may not get burned, but well feel the heat. We may not get scorched, but well smell the smoke. We must press on if we are to get out of this burning forest (building?). I believe Fire trials are a test of endurance. 

God is with us during our fire and water trials, even the trials involving the creation of our families. We need to accept the fact that we may get wet and feel the heat. But we will not drown or get burned. God is sovereign. When I get through these trials, my hope is that Ill be changed more into Christs image and my character more like His. 

Jamie Hymel


----------



## Godsjewel

Is anything too difficult for the Lord?
Genesis 18:14

For nothing will be impossible with God!
Luke 1:37

An unforeseen mountain or river has placed itself in your path. Infertility has caused hurts and fears you never could have imagined if you had not had trouble achieving what so many do easily and even by accident. Some of you have struggled for years and years and others of you are just beginning your journey. For all of us, there is hope to be found in the Word of God.

In the stories of the births of Isaac and Jesus Himself we see some similarities. Astonished parents. Surprise. A promised child. But I want to point out to you a couple of very similar and wonderful statements undoubtedly proclaimed with a twinkle in the eye of the holy messenger who was honored to share it. Go back with me to Sarahs tent as the angel of the Lord told her that at the tender young age of 90 that she would finally bear the child she had craved her entire life. What was that blessed question to the dazed near-nonagenarian? Is anything too hard for the Lord? (Genesis 18:14) I know Sarah laughed in disbelief, but I cant help but think that the angel had to at least snicker when he saw the dazed expression on her face! 

Now jump ahead to the central event of mankindthe birth of Christ. Look with me as a scared young girl stares an angel in the face as he tells her she is carrying the Lamb of God in her virgin womb. What was his message to this confused young girl? For nothing is impossible with God! (Matthew1:37) See any similarities? Both of these statements were uttered to reassure the mothers of children who otherwise could not have been born! It took a miracle to breathe life into the womb of a 90 year old woman and even more miracle working power to bring the Son of God into the human body of a virgin teen. I absolutely love these Scriptures that bold scream out through time and eternity that nothing is too difficult for God! Even more, both statements were uttered in response to the conception of children! That really speaks to me as a woman who has felt the sting of childlessness myself.

Let me tattoo this on your heart right nowNothing is too hard for God! Nothing! Hallelujah! Endometriosis? Its nothing to the Great Physician! Unexplained infertility? Not to an all knowing God! Miscarriages? Stillbirths? God understandsremember He knows the sting of losing a Child. His child died too. Adoption? He is the original adoptive parent! 

Nothing, nothing, absolutely nothing is too difficult for God and Hes fighting this battle right along with you! Disease? He can heal. Financially strapped? He can provide. Confused? He can lead you to the right doctors or support groups. Tired? He can give you rest. Barren? He can open your womb. We serve such a wonderful God. Im so glad He loves me and cares about my hurt.

For nothing will be impossible with God!

Taken from Baby Hunger: Biblical Encouragement for Those Struggling with Infertility by Beth Forbus.


----------



## Jett55

First time getting to see our peanut was amazing :cloud9: the little flicker of the heart beat was so surreal. They told me everything with baby is good & measuring right at 8w0d :) I got a little worried because it sounded like the girl said the HB was 66 which is very low but mom reassured me that she said 166 & if it was bad they would tell me.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140117_134635_126.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Godsjewel

Jett55 said:


> First time getting to see our peanut was amazing :cloud9: the little flicker of the heart beat was so surreal. They told me everything with baby is good & measuring right at 8w0d :) I got a little worried because it sounded like the girl said the HB was 66 which is very low but mom reassured me that she said 166 & if it was bad they would tell me.

:happydance: Praise God!!! It is such a miraculous sight to see. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## No Doubt

Thanks Jett! Beautiful! And yes, they would have told you if something was wrong, so no worries.


----------



## Jett55

I keep reminding myself that God wouldn't answer my prayers exactly how I prayed just to let satan take it away. I wanted to be pregnant by the end of the year he honored that I had a friend I wanted to be prego with & a week after I found out she got her bfp. We also speak blessings over our baby & my pastor even said they've been speaking over it & in agreement with us so why I let my silly mind get in my way sometimes I'll never know :)


----------



## xxx_faithful

https://s11.postimg.org/o4uagx7a7/61175_10200206616624277_746829317_n.jpg

Sar - this is for you !!! Love ya heaps (& your trips xxx)


----------



## QueenKingfish

Hey, all! Sorry for my recent lurker-only presence. I've been trying to keep up on news and prayers while on vacation. 

Turns out the Pixie Dust and Disney Magic didn't result the way we hoped it would, so I will be calling our OB/GYN tomorrow to start our Clomid journey. I've had a feeling this whole time (13 cycles) that Clomid would be what we needed, but hoped God would answer our prayers before we got there. 

Had a bit of an awkward situation at my day job this week. We were having our monthly staff webcast and my boss said I had been a bit nauseated on our vacation to Florida. Someone asked why. Someone else (who is a bit excitable) started jumping up and down and screaming, "I know why! I know why!" My heart sank. I had to reel her back, "No you don't. Sorry. Just from a couple of the simulated motion rides." I know my boss wasn't thinking that connection would be made, but boy did it stir up some emotions in me I thought I'd already dealt with. 

Church was an emotional roller coaster today. I had to leave during the last song of worship because I was sure with how hard I was crying that my mascara had smeared all over my face and I would look like Gene Simmons. I walked into the office and was greeted by our Sr Pastor's wife and one of the Childrens' Pastors. They immediately surrounded me with prayer to give us comfort in the waiting and for my womb to be opened so we could be blessed with a child. (The people I work with are AWESOME, y'all!) Then, the message was about quieting yourself to hear God's voice and it really spoke to my current state of unstable emotions and disappointment. On the way to the car I ran into one of my best friends, who made a comment that just spurned a revelation in me during a quiet moment. She said, "Not that you wouldn't have been thankful when baby came, but now you'll be even more so." 

I've heard that a million times before, but now I get it. If we had been blessed with a baby exactly when I wanted to be, I'm not sure if I would've known that this child we are going to be given isn't ours at all - maybe on the surface, but not like I do now. This is His little tiny person that He is sending for us to raise up for His will to be done in their life. 

Hope you all had a blessed weekend!


----------



## Godsjewel

QueenKingfish said:


> Hey, all! Sorry for my recent lurker-only presence. I've been trying to keep up on news and prayers while on vacation.
> 
> Turns out the Pixie Dust and Disney Magic didn't result the way we hoped it would, so I will be calling our OB/GYN tomorrow to start our Clomid journey. I've had a feeling this whole time (13 cycles) that Clomid would be what we needed, but hoped God would answer our prayers before we got there.
> 
> Had a bit of an awkward situation at my day job this week. We were having our monthly staff webcast and my boss said I had been a bit nauseated on our vacation to Florida. Someone asked why. Someone else (who is a bit excitable) started jumping up and down and screaming, "I know why! I know why!" My heart sank. I had to reel her back, "No you don't. Sorry. Just from a couple of the simulated motion rides." I know my boss wasn't thinking that connection would be made, but boy did it stir up some emotions in me I thought I'd already dealt with.
> 
> Church was an emotional roller coaster today. I had to leave during the last song of worship because I was sure with how hard I was crying that my mascara had smeared all over my face and I would look like Gene Simmons. I walked into the office and was greeted by our Sr Pastor's wife and one of the Childrens' Pastors. They immediately surrounded me with prayer to give us comfort in the waiting and for my womb to be opened so we could be blessed with a child. (The people I work with are AWESOME, y'all!) Then, the message was about quieting yourself to hear God's voice and it really spoke to my current state of unstable emotions and disappointment. On the way to the car I ran into one of my best friends, who made a comment that just spurned a revelation in me during a quiet moment. She said, "Not that you wouldn't have been thankful when baby came, but now you'll be even more so."
> 
> I've heard that a million times before, but now I get it. If we had been blessed with a baby exactly when I wanted to be, I'm not sure if I would've known that this child we are going to be given isn't ours at all - maybe on the surface, but not like I do now. This is His little tiny person that He is sending for us to raise up for His will to be done in their life.
> 
> Hope you all had a blessed weekend!

Hi Sweetie!

We never know what avenue God is going to use to bless your family with a child. Like me, NEVER in my life did I think I was going to have to wait over 6yrs and then use IVF to conceive! I would have never been able to share my faith with the staff at the IVF clinic and they would of never seen God work in my life through all the miscarriages and unforeseen circumstances that happened all last year if I were to have conceived naturally. God will turn it all around for the good. 

God knows what He is doing and we just have to continue to trust in Him and praise Him along the way.


----------



## Godsjewel

During a period of time prior to my marriage when I was trying to flaunt my independence, I decided I could handle everything entirely on my own. I was moving from one apartment to another and would not allow anyone to help me load furniture. I was going to load the glass top of my kitchen table into the back seat of my small Honda Accord and take it to my new apartment--all by myself. I carried it down a flight of stairs and made it to the parking lot, but when I got to my car, I realized the door was locked. I propped the glass table top on my foot to dig my keys out of my pocket, and was quite proud of my progress thus far. I got my door unlocked and began to gently slide the huge piece of glass into the back seat when everything--including the glass--fell apart. Apparently, I bumped the edge of the glass on the inside of the door frame at the just the right--or just the wrong--angle and CRRRRACK!!!!!!! The huge piece of glass split right down the middle. The oval shaped table top immediately became two gigantic shards of glass and one sliced the inside of my right wrist open like a hot knife through a stick of butter. The parking lot mustve looked like a crime scene to the apartment dwellers who came home later that evening as there was broken glass and pools of blood everywhere! (In an odd twist, I was working as a counselor in a psychiatric hospital at the time and had to conduct counseling sessions with my wrist bandaged. It took a great deal of explanation at work before I was allowed to do my job.)

Many years have passed since my stubborn encounter with foolishness and glass table tops, yet I still carry a scar on the inside of my right wrist. It has faded with time, but it is still there. Sometimes when I notice that scar, I laugh a little when I remember how silly it was of me to not allow anyone to help me. Sometimes I remember how awkward it was to try to explain the injury to my employer. Nevertheless, no matter what I remember when I see the scar, I always know the wound is healed. 

There is no doubt your infertility has caused scars. Some may be physical scars from surgeries youve endured in an attempt to correct the failures of a faulty reproductive system. The more painful wounds are the invisible ones--the scars on your wounded heart. Maybe some scars are old, some are more recent. Does your heart bear the scars of hurtful words, spoken out of ignorance, but injuring just the same? Another birthday without a baby cuts like a knife. Baby shower invitations make scars like paper cuts across the surface of your heart. Perhaps your scars run deeper. Have your heart and soul been wounded by the loss of your precious baby? What do you remember when you see the scars infertility has tattooed on your heart?

The Bible is an amazing love story to each of us who has ever felt the sting of baby hunger. It is the Word of a God who fully understands what it feels like to want a child to come into His family. He also understands what the death of a child feels like. Remember, His Child died too. If you are nursing wounds today, and you carry scars from infertilitys hand, please allow me the privilege of sharing a couple of passages of Scriptures with you. Psalm 34:18 says The LORD is near to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit. If you are hurting because your womb and nursery remain silent, know that God is near. When you feel you will collapse under the weight of an empty cradle, envision the God of the universe rushing to your side to bear the weight for you . Psalm 147:3 says He (the Lord) heals the brokenhearted and binds up their wounds. If you feel wounded by infertility today, know that the Lord is working to bind your wounds. The Great Physician takes His place at your bedside to brush away your tears and bind your wounds. Even if you cannot sense His presence, God promises to be near to you, ever working, ever binding the wounds, ever healing the hurts of His child.

Theres an interesting thing about scars. When you look at them, what do you see? You can see a scar as a reminder that youve been wounded, or you can see them as a reminder that youve been healed. You can remember the hurt and the pain of the injury that caused the scar, or you can remember the healing and the restoration youve experienced. How will you choose to look at the scars of infertility? Will you choose to remember all the hurtful days and nights when tears flooded your face and your arms were achingly empty, or will you choose to remember that God Himself walked beside you through each and every experience? Will you choose to allow infertility to cause a chasm to grow between you and God, or will you choose to allow this difficult season to be the catalyst for a stronger relationship between you and the One who truly understands the hurts your heart carries? Your scars can be a magnificent vehicle for your testimony of healing to another who comes behind you bearing similar scars. 

What will you remember when you view your scars?

-BF


----------



## Godsjewel

Getting away for a few days was a good idea. Ever since their weekend getaways to the beach in the early days of their marriage, this secluded shore had been therapy for Rileys wounded soul. She so needed its respite now.

She had always been so strong. Where had all her strength gone now that she needed more than ever before? Through every challenge life had presented, shed stood firm. The pressures of college, competing against older, more experienced coworkers for career advancements, even the ups and downs of her relationship with Jake as they moved from a dating relationship toward the permanency of marriage. In every situation she had faced, if she tried hard enough, if she studied hard enough, if she fought hard enough she could get what she wanted. Nothing had made her feel as helpless as their inability to conceive. Infertility had ripped every modicum of control out of her hands. She had done all she knew to do. She had gone to doctors. She had taken care of her body and nothing worked. She had prayed more than she ever had in her life, studied her bible more and even fasted. Still no baby. She was beginning to wonder if God even cared. 

She felt Jakes strong arms slip around her waist as she leaned against the railing of the weathered pier. They stood silently for several minutes watching a young child play along the shoreline with his sailboat, as each wondered if theyd ever experience such with their own offspring. A crash of waves sent the young boys treasure flailing about the waves as he was helpless to retrieve it. Successive waves sent the vessel further and further away from the young captain, as his salty tears added to the oceans volume. Soon the tiny ship was lost and the frustrated boy sat down on the sand and cried. 

I understand, little guy, Riley softly whispered. I understand. 

*************************************************************************************

Perhaps one of the more difficult aspects of infertility is the feeling of loss of control. We like knowing that if we work hard enough, if we plan meticulously enough, if we pay close enough attention to details, things will work out the way we want. We all had our ideas of how our lives would pan out--finish school, find a good job and a wonderful spouse, become financially stable and have a baby! Everything went according to plan until you realized pregnancy would not come easily. Then, like a childs toy being tossed about in the oceans current, everything went unmercifully out of control.

Perhaps you feel much like Jesus disciples did on the Sea of Galilee. A massive storm was howling and threatening to take their lives. Water was pouring over the sides of their boats and these experienced sailors were beginning to panic. They were doing everything they had ever been taught to do to survive a storm and nothing was working. Talk about feeling out of control! But there was good news! Jesus was on board!. Surely He would help. Their lives flashed before their eyes as they noticed a mind-boggling and confusing site--Jesus was snoring! Their lives and their ship were spinning out of control and the Son of God decided it was a good time to take a nap?!? 

Fear-gripped men grabbed the Savior of the world and with panicked voices cried Do You not care that we perish? In other words, Get up, Jesus!!!!! Help me out here! They couldnt understand why Jesus seemed so unconcerned when their lives seemed so out of control.

It wasnt that Jesus didnt care about their problem. Jesus knew that their storm wasnt out of control. It just wasnt in their control. Mark 4:39 says And He got up and rebuked the wind and said to the sea, "Hush, be still." And the wind died down and it became perfectly calm. With only a word from the Word, the storm died and the sailors lived. The problem that terrified them was never for one moment more powerful than the Savior who snored through the waves. Jesus was so confident that He was in full, total and loving control of the storm that He laid His head down and slept. 

Do you realize that even in the most tumultuous moments of your infertility storm, your problem is never really out of control? Its just that its not in your control. Jesus has never once lost control of your problem. He remains in full, total and loving control of your storm. He knows what youre going through and He knows just how--and just when--to speak the word and bring peace and calm. Trust Him through the winds and waves. Trust Him through all the ups and downs. And hang on! Its a wild ride!

-BF


----------



## ProfWife

Sarah!! You made it past 10 weeks! I'm so excited! Double digits!


----------



## uwa_amanda

Hey Everyone!

Sorry I haven't posted anything in what seems like forever!!

Sarah it is very exciting to see that you have made it to 10 weeks so far! I am praying for a smooth pregnancy for you. :hugs:

Not too much is going on in our little duo. My husband and I are just tootling along with life. We are making strides on our goal of becoming debt free. We have a new outlook on our financial lives and are making plans for what we would like to do to secure our financial future.

The weather here is going to rapidly deteriorate where we are starting at about lunch tomorrow. I'm kind of scared because it is supposed to get icy. I can handle driving a little bit when it snows outside, but when it gets icy, I get nervous. My husband lived in upstate New York for a time so he knows what a ton of snow and ice looks like, but here in southern Alabama, we don't get that much snow/ice. I have only driven in snow/ice once in my life and by the time I made it to work, my stomach was so upset I wanted to throw up. That was when the sun was up and I could see very far ahead of me. It will be dark when I get off work when the brunt of it hits here. I cross over a number of bridges on my way home, but one in particular really makes me nervous. It's very high over the river just on our county line. God will guide me safely home though. I just have to put my faith and trust in Him in that He will help me steer my SUV safely and come home safe and secure.

We aren't used to this kind of winter that we've had. We've had two bitterly cold snaps lately. One about a month ago and now this one. I don't know about you who live north of the Deep South, but as far as I'm concerned, yall can keep this cold! LOLOLOLOLOLOL I love our southern winters here where the low temps drop down in the 30's but during the day still hover around the 50-60 degree mark. The last cold snap we had brought us single digits wind chills and low teens. Just thinking about that makes me shiver! LOL :haha: It'll be the weekend before we get back to some sort of normal.

Anyway...just wanted to let you all know that I read this thread everyday, but have become more a lurker than a poster. Praying for yall!!!


----------



## steph_466

uwa_amanda said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted anything in what seems like forever!!
> 
> Sarah it is very exciting to see that you have made it to 10 weeks so far! I am praying for a smooth pregnancy for you. :hugs:
> 
> Not too much is going on in our little duo. My husband and I are just tootling along with life. We are making strides on our goal of becoming debt free. We have a new outlook on our financial lives and are making plans for what we would like to do to secure our financial future.
> 
> The weather here is going to rapidly deteriorate where we are starting at about lunch tomorrow. I'm kind of scared because it is supposed to get icy. I can handle driving a little bit when it snows outside, but when it gets icy, I get nervous. My husband lived in upstate New York for a time so he knows what a ton of snow and ice looks like, but here in southern Alabama, we don't get that much snow/ice. I have only driven in snow/ice once in my life and by the time I made it to work, my stomach was so upset I wanted to throw up. That was when the sun was up and I could see very far ahead of me. It will be dark when I get off work when the brunt of it hits here. I cross over a number of bridges on my way home, but one in particular really makes me nervous. It's very high over the river just on our county line. God will guide me safely home though. I just have to put my faith and trust in Him in that He will help me steer my SUV safely and come home safe and secure.
> 
> We aren't used to this kind of winter that we've had. We've had two bitterly cold snaps lately. One about a month ago and now this one. I don't know about you who live north of the Deep South, but as far as I'm concerned, yall can keep this cold! LOLOLOLOLOLOL I love our southern winters here where the low temps drop down in the 30's but during the day still hover around the 50-60 degree mark. The last cold snap we had brought us single digits wind chills and low teens. Just thinking about that makes me shiver! LOL :haha: It'll be the weekend before we get back to some sort of normal.
> 
> Anyway...just wanted to let you all know that I read this thread everyday, but have become more a lurker than a poster. Praying for yall!!!

Hey hun! Im from Canada so I understand your fear of winter driving. Just remember to slow way down. The bridges are always way worse yes, slow down, do not slam the brakes ever... Slowly apply them when needed. Take a deep breath and have faith.. you will do great! :)


----------



## fides

Hi, ladies! :wave:

I'd love to join this group. I was in a similar one when TTCAL my toddler. 

DH decided yesterday that we should be open to life, to God's will for our family instead of our own, so we're NTNP. I'm a bit nervous (we both thought we'd be stopping with two living kiddos), but also feel so free now that we are entrusting our fertility to the Lord's hands and plans. 

We're not actively TTC, but do you ladies mind me joining in here anyway? I couldn't find a group for Christian NTNP'ers...

God bless!


----------



## HisGrace

Welcome Fides!!! Sarah is our group mommy and I'm sure she'll be in to welcome you soon. My husband and I have an 8 month old that was conceived after 17 months of trying and a loss. I think you'll really like this group. I know I do. :)


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted anything in what seems like forever!!
> 
> Sarah it is very exciting to see that you have made it to 10 weeks so far! I am praying for a smooth pregnancy for you. :hugs:
> 
> Not too much is going on in our little duo. My husband and I are just tootling along with life. We are making strides on our goal of becoming debt free. We have a new outlook on our financial lives and are making plans for what we would like to do to secure our financial future.
> 
> The weather here is going to rapidly deteriorate where we are starting at about lunch tomorrow. I'm kind of scared because it is supposed to get icy. I can handle driving a little bit when it snows outside, but when it gets icy, I get nervous. My husband lived in upstate New York for a time so he knows what a ton of snow and ice looks like, but here in southern Alabama, we don't get that much snow/ice. I have only driven in snow/ice once in my life and by the time I made it to work, my stomach was so upset I wanted to throw up. That was when the sun was up and I could see very far ahead of me. It will be dark when I get off work when the brunt of it hits here. I cross over a number of bridges on my way home, but one in particular really makes me nervous. It's very high over the river just on our county line. God will guide me safely home though. I just have to put my faith and trust in Him in that He will help me steer my SUV safely and come home safe and secure.
> 
> We aren't used to this kind of winter that we've had. We've had two bitterly cold snaps lately. One about a month ago and now this one. I don't know about you who live north of the Deep South, but as far as I'm concerned, yall can keep this cold! LOLOLOLOLOLOL I love our southern winters here where the low temps drop down in the 30's but during the day still hover around the 50-60 degree mark. The last cold snap we had brought us single digits wind chills and low teens. Just thinking about that makes me shiver! LOL :haha: It'll be the weekend before we get back to some sort of normal.
> 
> Anyway...just wanted to let you all know that I read this thread everyday, but have become more a lurker than a poster. Praying for yall!!!

 Father, today, in Jesus name, I confess Your Word over Amanda's travel plans and know that Your Word does not go out and return to You void, but it accomplishes what You say it will do. I give You thanks for moving quickly to perform Your Word and fulfill its promises.

As she prepares to travel, let her rejoice in the promises that Your Word holds for protection and safety of the righteous. Only You, Father, make us live in safety. We put our trust in You and dwell in Your protection. If she shall face any problems or trouble, she will run to You, Father, her Strong Tower and Shelter in time of need. Believing in the written Word of God, I speak peace, safety and success over her travel plans, in Jesus name.

As a child of God, her path of travel is preserved, and angels keep charge over her and surround her car. She will proceed with her travel plans without fear of accidents, problems or any type of frustrations. She has the peace of God and will allow fear no place as she travels; the Lord delivers her from every type of evil and preserves her for His Kingdom. I stand, confident that Amanda's travel plans will not be disrupted or confused.

Thank You, Father, that in every situation You are there to protect us. No matter in what means of transportation she chooses to travel, You have redeemed her and will protect her. The earth and all things on it are under Your command. You are our Heavenly Father. Through our faith in You, We have the power to tread on serpents and have all power over the enemy. No food or water will harm her when she arrives at her destination. Her travels are safe.

Father, I give You the glory in this situation. Thank You that as she keeps Your ways before her, she will be safe. Your mercy is upon her, and her travels will be safe. Not a hair on her head shall perish. Thank You, Father, for Your guidance and safety  You are worthy of all praise! Amen.


----------



## uwa_amanda

Thanks for the prayers and advice! The snow started a lot sooner than expected so the forecast changed from an inch or two to 4-6 inches of snow! It's snowing right now where I work and it is beginning to look like a Winter Wonderland. Of course the temps won't get above freezing for another couple of days. I'm glad we only get this once in a blue moon! :haha::haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

fides said:


> Hi, ladies! :wave:
> 
> I'd love to join this group. I was in a similar one when TTCAL my toddler.
> 
> DH decided yesterday that we should be open to life, to God's will for our family instead of our own, so we're NTNP. I'm a bit nervous (we both thought we'd be stopping with two living kiddos), but also feel so free now that we are entrusting our fertility to the Lord's hands and plans.
> 
> We're not actively TTC, but do you ladies mind me joining in here anyway? I couldn't find a group for Christian NTNP'ers...
> 
> God bless!

Hi, I'm Sarah :flower:

We are so happy you found the thread and are joining us. There are many different stories from ladies all over the world. I'm sure you are going to fit in just fine :hugs:

God bless you and your family as your pursue His will for your lives.


----------



## uwa_amanda

So my boss decided to let some of us who live further out go home early today because of the weather. It was treacherous ride, but I got home. The snow and ice started about 6 hours before expected and we downhill quickly. It was sleeting when I left this morning and as of right now, there's probably 2 inches of snow on my front yard and still snowing.

Thank you Lord for getting me home safely to my warm home!


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> So my boss decided to let some of us who live further out go home early today because of the weather. It was treacherous ride, but I got home. The snow and ice started about 6 hours before expected and we downhill quickly. It was sleeting when I left this morning and as of right now, there's probably 2 inches of snow on my front yard and still snowing.
> 
> Thank you Lord for getting me home safely to my warm home!

Praise God you are home safe and sound :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Hi Fides and welcome! Hope you find encouragement and blessings through this thread.

So glad for everyone's safe travels right now. The weather has been crap and the roads treacherous so I'm glad that everyone is taking it slow and being safe, and the Lord is looking out for everyone.

My hubs was taking Virtue to daycare one day and the tire needed some air which he was gonna get after he dropped him off but then he said all of a sudden it was flat and he heard that revolving thud sound. He was only up the street from our house, thank goodness, but he couldn't get the spare to drop (we have and Envoy) and the spare is in the back under the truck. Apparently those have a tendency to rust over, so the secondary latch won't release therefore the tire won't come down all the way and release. The truck is Virtue's mode of transportation as my hubs has a small two door car. Well, the Lord truly does work in mysterious ways. As it turns out, we needed a new tire anyway cause the one that went flat, while the tire itself was still intact (it just needed a new stem) when he'd taken the tire off to get the stem replaced, the back side that faces the brakes had three spots where the tire was starting to shred off in layers. So there were basically three weak spots where the tire could have blown at any moment. So scary to think when my son is the car, so although I didn't want to pay for a new tire, I'm glad that's all I had to deal with. So grateful He is always looking out for me and mines!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hello Ladies! I have been following this thread as we have been TTC after a tubal reversal for the last 14 months. The devotionals & acts of faith & hope touch my heart. I am asking to join please. Honestly I am asking for prayer warriors. We received our BFP on 1/20/14, only to find out that our HCG levels are rising, but not doubling. Only have a 15-20% chance that our little one will make it. I pray that God has another Miracle left for us. This Journey has brought our family back to the Lord & I know he never will give us more than we can handle, but have to admit this last week, I have had my doubts on that. I seem to have come to a place where I am at peace for now & am hoping & praying that He will provide. Thanks for sharing your journeys, as well as your Faith for those of us who need uplifting....


----------



## Godsjewel

cupcakestoy said:


> Hello Ladies! I have been following this thread as we have been TTC after a tubal reversal for the last 14 months. The devotionals & acts of faith & hope touch my heart. I am asking to join please. Honestly I am asking for prayer warriors. We received our BFP on 1/20/14, only to find out that our HCG levels are rising, but not doubling. Only have a 15-20% chance that our little one will make it. I pray that God has another Miracle left for us. This Journey has brought our family back to the Lord & I know he never will give us more than we can handle, but have to admit this last week, I have had my doubts on that. I seem to have come to a place where I am at peace for now & am hoping & praying that He will provide. Thanks for sharing your journeys, as well as your Faith for those of us who need uplifting....

Thank you for coming here and sharing your story with us :flower:

I definitely know how it feels to be on the edge when your pregnant and unsure of what is going to happen. But I do know one thing for sure, God is always going to be by your side no matter what the outcome may be. Also, peace and comfort is one thing that God is never short on.

I will be praying for you and your family and hope for nothing but the best.


----------



## Godsjewel

your Father knows what you need before you ask Him.

Matthew 6:8b

And in Your book were all written the days that were ordained for me, 
when as yet there was not one of them.

Psalm 139:16

I saw a humorous television commercial in which a woman told her husband that she wanted to sleep like they did before their rooster went blind. The rooster knew it was born to cock-a-doodle-doo, but because of his blindness, he couldnt tell when the sun rose each morning. Therefore, he would crow at all hours of the day and night. There must have been lots of sleepless nights around this blind rooster!

Surely you have felt like a blind rooster at some point in your dealings with infertility. You know you are meant to be a mother. You have nurturing ability beyond description. You were born to pour your life into someone else and make a difference in their life. The problem is that youre a blind rooster. Because of the blindness of infertility, you cannot see how to release these gifts and talents without a child. You cannot find a suitable outlet for the loving and nurturing you hold in your heart. This frustration has brought you countless sleepless nights as well.

Its not just that you want to nurture and heal hurts. You need to. Its not just that you want to guide and shape the next generation. Youre going to explode if you cant. Do you realize that God knows what you have need of before you do? Long before you ever realized you had a problem with fertility, God knew He had placed these beautiful traits in you. Hes known your blueprint for a long time. He also knew the aggravation and irritation infertility would bring you. Heres the good news. He knows just how to provide an outlet for you to release these gifts He has given youeven as you wait for a child.

Leah is a woman with a tender heart who cares deeply about the people God has placed in her path. Because of her career as a social worker, Leah comes into contact with hurting, scared people almost daily. Some may look at her life and think that God has quite a sense of humor! In spite of her struggle with infertility, He has called her to work in a home for unwed mothers. Leah, without a child of her own, loves and offers guidance to young girls who find themselves in an unwanted pregnancy. In fact, Leah recently accompanied one of her young charges into the delivery room, placed cool cloths on her forehead, held her hand through labor and comforted her through her fear. With Leah, love really is an action verb. 

Through this very unique situation, God provided Leah with an outlet to nurture. Quite honestly, she took the role of mother to this troubled teenage girl who had no one else. While she has not yet been given the opportunity to take care of her own child, Godin His infinite wisdomplaced Leah at the right place at the right time, and gave her the grace to take care of someone elses child. While accompanying an unwed teen into the labor/delivery room is not most infertile womens idea of God providing a way to meet their needs, it was the perfect way for God to meet Leahs needs. 

How has God met your specific, unique need to nurture? Perhaps you keep the nursery at church or teach a class of rambunctious eight year old girls on Wednesday nights. Do you pour love and affection on your nieces or nephews or your friends children? Does your heart yearn to wrap your arms around the lonely widow sitting on her porch alone day after day? If you cannot see how He is working to meet your needs, ask Him to show you. He is incredibly creative and He may just surprise you! 

May God bless you as you cock-a-doodle-doo!

-BF


----------



## Godsjewel

When I was a 5 years old, my parents took me and my older sister on a vacation to the Great Smoky Mountains. They were beautiful! As we were traveling up and down the twisty, winding roads, we saw a group of people gathered on the shoulder pointing at some amazing site. Being the naturally nosey--rather, the naturally inquisitive people we are--we decided we needed to stop and see what all the fuss was about.

My teenaged sister hopped out of the car and raced across the street as Daddy grabbed my hand and we took off behind her. We joined the crowd of on-lookers to see a black bear sunning itself on the side of the road, as curious about us as we were about him. We had never seen a bear outside the confines of a zoo enclosure and this was quite exhilarating for us. Lots of oohs and aahhs were passing through this crowd, and no one seemed to notice my sister squat down with her camera trying to get the perfect shot of wildlife intermingling with the city slickers. She pointed her camera a little too close for the bears comfort and in a motion as fast as a lightening flash, the bear growled, lunged and whipped his clawed paw at her. He let her know in no uncertain terms that she had crossed an invisible line, drawn by wildlifes hand.

What followed was unmitigated chaos! As the bear turned and fled for his wooded hiding place, the crowd of people dispersed like a thousand ping-pong balls tossed down the mountain-side trail, screaming with every footstep. A panicked woman wailed like a siren-- Oh no! Hes got her! Shes dead! Shes dead!--over and over and over! I guess she failed to see my sister flying across the highway with her hair in long brown pigtails and yellow fuzzy ribbons, her arms flailing in every direction, knees pumping up to her chin as she ran as fast as she could for the safety of our vehicle! (I can only imagine what my mother--who was waiting in the car--must have thought.) 

There is another image about that day that remains vividly clear in my mind. I was standing in front of my Daddy when the bear lunged at my sister. It was terrifying! In the moment it seemed disaster was coming, I remember turning to Daddy, looking him in the eyes, extending my hands up and jumping straight up into his arms. I knew Daddy would keep me safe. He grabbed me, protected me and I was safe from harm. I was afraid and knew I was too little to take care of myself, but I knew where to turn. I had to jump in Daddys arms. After all, he was stronger and wiser. He would know what to do to protect me. Its become a lesson Ive carried with me all my life. 

You probably dont have black bears jumping out of the woods at you today. No, but you have a pregnancy test that youll take tomorrow. You have bills from the fertility clinic lying on your counter top. You have a boss to approach with a request for more days off so you can do your egg retrieval. You have fears about the reasons why you havent gotten pregnant yet. You are afraid sometimes and you dont know how to take care of all the problems infertility has brought into your life. Why not envision yourself like a little girl who turns, looks Daddy in the eyes, lifts your hands and jumps straight into your Abba Fathers arms?

God cares about all the hurts your heart carries. He knows when you are afraid that youll never conceive. He knows when you are terrified by the possibility of childlessness or sickened at even the thought of another miscarriage. When those fears lunge at you like a wild animal, why not fall into the arms of your Father, who loves you more than you can possibly fathom? Let Him comfort you as you pour your heart out to Him through the confusing moments infertility brings.

-BF


----------



## Jumik

Would just like to chime in and say that I just love how this thread embraces EVERYONE! Pregnant or not, LTTTC or not, trying for #1 or more. Regardless of where we are in this journey to have kids we all need support, prayer, compassion and understanding and you guys got it.

Cheers ladies and keep it up. And God Bless each and everyone of you. May you always find peace in every trial and testing.


----------



## Godsjewel

Five years ago, a US Airways flight crashed in the frigid Hudson River. Miraculously, all crew members and all 150 passengers were saved. Despite being terrified and some suffering from hypothermia, every single person who boarded the plane also exited the plane alive. What caused this huge, mechanical bird to meet its demise? Was it a massive failure in the engineering system? Domestic terrorism? No. This powerful Airbus A320 jet airplane was brought down by a bunch of ordinary birds that the world would hardly even notice.

You would think it would take something bigger, stronger, smarter than a bunch of quacking feather dusters to bring down the culmination of millions of dollars and the work of the best and brightest minds in the aeronautical sciences. Unless, of course, youve been brought to your knees by the whimper of a newborn, or other seemingly ordinary events the fertile world would hardly even notice. Something as mundane as a picture of sweet baby feet on the cover of a magazine may be all it takes to spotlight the baby-shaped void in your life. Your heart crashes into a river of tears much the way that powerful jet crashed into the Hudson River. 

There was something different about this plane crash. Everyone survived! How did such a miracle occur? There was an amazing pilot at the helm of the doomed vessel who knew what to do even when everything went wrong. Guess what, hurting friend! Youll survive your struggle as well, because there is an amazing Pilot guiding you through your journey through infertility. When infertility has caused your life to feel totally out of control and you wonder if you will survive, remember that very familiar Scripture found in Jeremiah 29:11: For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. When infertility causes your life to feel as if it is spinning out of control the Lord knows just how to guide you to safety. He knows how to bring you through each emergency, each unexpected report, each terrifying moment when you dont know what will happen. 

There was another memorable plot point in the story of this plane crash. Ferry boats came alongside the downed jet and rescued the passengers and took them to safety. There are ferry boats in your life as well. Perhaps they dont look like ferry boats, but they are there. One ferry boat may come in the form of a good friend who understands your struggle because she walks that road too. Another ferry boat may be the compassionate prayer of your Pastor that seems to speak right to the hurt your heart carries. What ferry boats have you found in Scripture? Oh theyre there! The stories of Abraham and Sarah, Hannah, Elizabeth. Theyre all ferry boats to rescue you from the devastation that infertility brings. 

There is one more reason I believe this story was dubbed such a miracle. In one news report, an incredibly grateful passenger said you could hear prayers being offered up all over the plane as it was going down. Never, ever forget there is power in prayer. It may seem that your prayers go unnoticed and unanswered. Nothing could be further from the truth. Hannah prayed and prayed and kept on praying for a child even when she was discouraged because her struggle lasted so long. Her prayers were heard and answered. Keep on praying. There is power in your prayer. 

-BF


----------



## xxx_faithful

cupcakestoy said:


> Hello Ladies! I have been following this thread as we have been TTC after a tubal reversal for the last 14 months. The devotionals & acts of faith & hope touch my heart. I am asking to join please. Honestly I am asking for prayer warriors. We received our BFP on 1/20/14, only to find out that our HCG levels are rising, but not doubling. Only have a 15-20% chance that our little one will make it. I pray that God has another Miracle left for us. This Journey has brought our family back to the Lord & I know he never will give us more than we can handle, but have to admit this last week, I have had my doubts on that. I seem to have come to a place where I am at peace for now & am hoping & praying that He will provide. Thanks for sharing your journeys, as well as your Faith for those of us who need uplifting....


Bless you and your family cupcakestoy! It seems to be the trend we draw closer to God and find rest in him through the storm and through our pain. Then when the clouds clear over, we are united in him, strong and unmovable. We have a new sense of self in God, so i pray you will press on through him and know you are never alone through any of this. Through fertility or life.


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## xxx_faithful

Jumik said:


> Would just like to chime in and say that I just love how this thread embraces EVERYONE! Pregnant or not, LTTTC or not, trying for #1 or more. Regardless of where we are in this journey to have kids we all need support, prayer, compassion and understanding and you guys got it.
> 
> Cheers ladies and keep it up. And God Bless each and everyone of you. May you always find peace in every trial and testing.


Thank you for your uplifting encouragement. It's the strength from one another in this forum but also the vulnerability from our hearts that enable us to come together with such love. _God is unfailing. _

*xxx_faihtful*


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Ladies,

I've had a hard time dealing with the things I have FAITH in and the things I have had to work hard for.

I truly believe God gives us trials to draw us closer to him. Without those trials we remain unchanged and unable to be truly moved by God. It is through the storm that we are RENEWED not through white picket fences and constant answers to prayer. Who are we to demand anything from God but be a ABUNDANTLY BLESSED when he grants us our desires?

It is what we do _in the waiting_ that makes us more like him and less of ourselves. This may include, not always getting what we want, when we want it.

I know I am more then truly PRIVILEGED for all God has given me and I never want a word to come from my mouth where it is not of God or of Gods timing. I would never want a prayer of mine answered simply because 'He is able' or that 'I demand some sort of royalty', because I don't, and I believe we shouldn't. I want what He was going to give me all along. What he had purposely and precisely planned for me. Of course He is more then able to do what we ask, but I want to trust that if he doesn't prepare it when I instruct it - then I want to learn, to also be okay with that. 

But in the time it takes to wait, how should we act? Are we able to be upset and to avoid those more fortunate in luck to conceive or have our heads down in prayer waiting for a breakthrough? Should we fast for however long our heart intends or shall we offer some sort of sacrifice of our time and devotion? Getting angry at those that don't deserve to carry a child or pray over our bitterness towards those in our hearts? How should we act and respond to those not like us, those unable to be placed as understanding as ourselves?

What do we do in the waiting? What are you doing in your waiting?



*xxx_faithful
*


----------



## fides

thank you ladies, for the kind welcome.

i'm already loving this thread! all glory to God.


----------



## VGibs

hey ladies!!!!! Just stopping in to say hi and I do read everything even I don't comment! We are doing very well here and baby Ingrid is growing like a weed! Thanks be to God!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3002.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Godsjewel

VGibs said:


> hey ladies!!!!! Just stopping in to say hi and I do read everything even I don't comment! We are doing very well here and baby Ingrid is growing like a weed! Thanks be to God!
> View attachment 728725

Virginia!!! It's been so long!!!

Ingrid is so beautiful, thank you for sharing her picture with us :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

What an amazing example Hannah gives to the woman desperate for a child! Just as you would give anything to conceive and give birth to a healthy, full-term baby, Hannah also pleaded with God for a child. Surely you will see yourself in her sorrow. Make it a goal to see yourself in Hannahs worship.

We see a portrait of persistence in Hannah. 1 Samuel 1:7 tells us that as Hannahs great effort to become a mother dragged on year after year, so did Hannahs determination to worship God. It happened year after year, as often as she went up to the house of the LORD Hannah kept going to worship. She didnt decide that her battle was so intense that she had to hide herself in the confines of her home. She kept going to worship year after infertile year.

We also learn that Hannah was not only a persistent worshipper, but she was also a persistent pray-er. 1 Samuel 1:12 says Now it came about as she continued praying before the LORD God didnt answer her prayer the first time she prayed, so she kept praying. When Gods answer was a silent not now, Hannah kept on praying. When she was accused of being drunk due to her grief, she kept on praying. Hannah just simply kept on praying.

If you have seen yourself in Hannahs tears, find yourself in Hannahs persistent worship and prayer. Even after God blessed Hannah with the child she had begged for for so many years, her persistence in prayer and worship continued. Compare the first and second chapters of 1 Samuel. In chapter one, we see Hannah begging God for a child. In chapter two, we see Hannahs song of thanksgiving for Gods gift of Samuel. Notice anything? How many verses in chapter one are devoted to Hannah asking God for a child? 3 (1 Samuel 1:10-12). Now look at chapter 2. How many verses are devoted to Hannah praising God for His gift of a child? 10! (1 Samuel 2:1-10) Her praises far outnumbered her petitions! If you go back to chapter one, youll even witness her worship in the midst of her heartache and her praise spilling forth before Samuel was weaned. Hannah never forgot to give praise and worship to the God who had closed her womb!

Worship God through your tears. Dont forget to invite Him to your celebrations. May the story of Hannahs persistent prayer and worship inspire you through the good days and the bad.

-BF


----------



## xxx_faithful

_John 6:26 The Message (MSG)
Jesus answered, &#8220;You&#8217;ve come looking for me not because you saw God in my actions but because I fed you, filled your stomachs&#8212;and for free._

Father God,

I pray that you sit near to where we hurt. I pray that every time we come to you, you are there in the midst listening to our cries. I boldly ask that we learn to put you first, not because you can *PROVIDE* for us, not because you can satisfy our needs, but despite you answering our beckon call, you are deserving of our *PRAISE*. We need you above all therefore we must learn to put you first above all. 

Let us already be earnestly seeking you, *BEFORE* we hurt.
Let us be constantly in touch with your Word, *BEFORE* we need it. 
Let us already be praising you, *BEFORE* our triumph. 
Let us at all times, be already, *READY*&#8230;. wearing the full armor of God, so that when the day of evil comes, you may be able to stand your ground, and after you have done everything, to stand. 

_Ephesians 6:10-18 The Message (MSG)
God is strong, and he wants you strong. So take everything the Master has set out for you, well-made weapons of the best materials. And put them to use so you will be able to stand up to everything the Devil throws your way. 
_
Amen.

https://s17.postimg.org/3x8uwmb7f/Armor_of_God_bw.jpg

*
xxx_faithful*


----------



## cupcakestoy

Amen! I feel so blessed to have gotten to be this little one's mom for the last 2 weeks! Praying we will receive God's grace tomorrow & get too see our miracle at our scan. Hcg is still rising but yet to double. Please remember our family in your prayers. Will update as soon as I can. Thank you ladies. I know His Will will cone to pass :)


----------



## Godsjewel

cupcakestoy said:


> Amen! I feel so blessed to have gotten to be this little one's mom for the last 2 weeks! Praying we will receive God's grace tomorrow & get too see our miracle at our scan. Hcg is still rising but yet to double. Please remember our family in your prayers. Will update as soon as I can. Thank you ladies. I know His Will will cone to pass :)

Praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Imagine that there was a Modern Day Infertility Version of the Holy Bible! Perhaps the story of the Prodigal Son would read something like this

And Jesus said, A man had two daughters. The younger of them said to her father, Dad, I want my inheritance now instead of waiting until you die. So he divided his wealth between them.

Not many days later, the younger daughter gathered everything together and ran away from home. She lived a wild lifestyle, didnt honor God with her body, used every drug she could get her hands on, contracted various sexually transmitted diseases, and was totally irresponsible with every gift and blessing shed ever been given.

The younger daughter ran into hard times, was unable to support herself and decided to go home to Daddy.

Her Dad was thrilled to see her coming, no matter the condition she was in. As she got closer, he could see her expanding belly, yet noticed no wedding ring on her finger. I guess Im not the daughter you dreamed Id be, she said. He wrapped his arms around her, wiped her tears and began to make plans for the biggest baby shower ever thrown to welcome his first grandchild!

The older daughter drove in from working at the familys business. As she pulled in the driveway, she saw her Dad with a very pregnant, very undeserving sister. She wouldnt even get out of the car to approach her long lost sibling. Dad walked over and begged her to come embrace her sister. 

But Dad, for years now, Ive worked in your business, Ive balanced the books and stocked the shelves. Ive never told you no when youve asked me for overtime or asked me to work on holidays. Ive done everything youve asked of me, yet Ive not been blessed with a baby! My sister prostitutes herself and is granted the pregnancy that Ive always wanted and you bless her with a shower that you expect me to attend? When will you throw a shower for me?

As her tires squealed out of the driveway, the Father looked at his daughter and said, All that I have is yours.

Are you the older daughter? Perhaps you have watched countless undeserving women conceive and bear children that they dont want and dont care for, and youve wondered why. Why does God allow others to conceive, yet withholds blessings from you? Has God run out of miracles just as your number was coming up?

When you see others conceive, yet your home remains baby-free, dont let Satan convince you that Gods power is absent in your life. His blessing another person does not diminish His ability to bless you. Jesus Christ hasnt run out of power, and His love for you is still as powerful and strong as it was when He hung on Calvarys cross. He has blessings to bestow on you, no matter how He touches anothers life. Dont let jealousy destroy you in your waiting. 

Remember the words of the Father: All I have is yours.

-BF


----------



## Jett55

Hey ladies would you mind saying a prayer for me I was in the er last night unable to keep anything down not even water. I finally got to go home but I still feel terrible so if you'd pray this sickness would go away so I can at least drink fluids without getting sick I'd greatly appreciate it <3


----------



## cupcakestoy

Prayers sent!


----------



## Godsjewel

Jett55 said:


> Hey ladies would you mind saying a prayer for me I was in the er last night unable to keep anything down not even water. I finally got to go home but I still feel terrible so if you'd pray this sickness would go away so I can at least drink fluids without getting sick I'd greatly appreciate it <3

I know how you feel, I had to go to the Dr twice and get IVs to get hydrated because I was so sick and couldn't keep anything down. I was tossing my cookies between 5-8 times a day. The Dr put me on Zofran and Promethazine, which are both anti nausea meds and have helped tremendously. I still feel a little yucky at times, but everything I can eat and drink has stayed in. 

Has your Dr prescribed anything?


----------



## Godsjewel

cupcakestoy said:


> Prayers sent!

Hi sweetie! How did your appointment go?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Well no bad news. But no sac yet. No signs of ectopic & my lining is thicker. Told me I'm only 5 weeks 4 days instead of 6 weeks & that its not uncommon to not see anything yet. Ugh disappointed but OK. Repeated labs today & will again Thursday & go from there.....so still waiting & praying here......


----------



## Godsjewel

cupcakestoy said:


> Well no bad news. But no sac yet. No signs of ectopic & my lining is thicker. Told me I'm only 5 weeks 4 days instead of 6 weeks & that its not uncommon to not see anything yet. Ugh disappointed but OK. Repeated labs today & will again Thursday & go from there.....so still waiting & praying here......


I know how hard the waiting is sis :hugs:

Lord, please guard my sister's heart and emotions and give her the comfort and peace that only you can. In your precious name I pray, amen!

We are all still here and praying for ya :flower:


----------



## Jett55

Godsjewel said:


> Jett55 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies would you mind saying a prayer for me I was in the er last night unable to keep anything down not even water. I finally got to go home but I still feel terrible so if you'd pray this sickness would go away so I can at least drink fluids without getting sick I'd greatly appreciate it <3
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you feel, I had to go to the Dr twice and get IVs to get hydrated because I was so sick and couldn't keep anything down. I was tossing my cookies between 5-8 times a day. The Dr put me on Zofran and Promethazine, which are both anti nausea meds and have helped tremendously. I still feel a little yucky at times, but everything I can eat and drink has stayed in.
> 
> Has your Dr prescribed anything?Click to expand...

They prescribed me zofran. Which is one of the meds they gave me in the er but didn't help there. They then gave me something else I don't remember the name of it but it helped to where I kept water down & was able to go home. I almost wonder if it might be a flu bug cuz with my normal ms I'm able to keep fluids down. I'm starting to feel better now really hoping I stay that way.


----------



## No Doubt

Cupcake, praying for you hun. Lord hold our sister in your mighty wing. Hear her heart and be there in the midst of this time for her. Help her to stay close to you. Fill her with faith and remove any doubt or worry. Lord we know that you are the Alpha and Omega, greater than any doctor that walks this earth and we are trusting you to be all of that and more for her. Help her to find strength in you and her sisters around her. In your mighty name, amen!


----------



## Godsjewel

He heals the brokenhearted and binds up their wounds.
Psalm 147:3

It is an unfortunate reality that when an infertile woman finally conceives, only to have the much-desired baby is lost to miscarriage or stillbirth, the devastation of her heart defies description. The heartbreak is often misunderstood, and consolation comes in well-meaning but inappropriate condolences such as Oh honey, youre young! You can always have another one!

We understand the hurt of the loss of a baby, so desired and yet unseen. If you have experienced the mind-numbing grief that accompanies the death of your baby, please allow us to say that we are so very sorry for your loss. It is our prayer that your heart can find solace and healing in the Word of God as presented to you in these devotions.

Surely there is no sorrow so great as the death of a baby. You cannot believe that what started out as the most wonderful, exciting experience of your life has left you heart-sick and confounded. If you are at the point of falling apart, may I suggest a soft landing spot? As you fall, fall into the arms of God. They're loving arms, strong enough to hold you and they'll catch you every single time! 

If anyone has ever known what it feels like to lose a child to death, God knows. Remember that His Child died too! God, the Father, stood heavy hearted on the precipice of Glory and watched as His Baby died. He understands when your heart cries out that your baby didnt deserve to dieHis didnt either. 

God knows your heartache. He understands your fear. He stands ready to bring peace and healing to you. This same God, this grieving Father, loves you, will bear the burden of your grief, and will lovingly bind your wounds. If you feel that no one understands your hurt and your pain, cry out to God. 

He understands. 

-BF


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thank you for all your prayers. I got the call a little bit ago that my HCG has dropped & we had a blighted ovum. Stopped meds & will be able to ttc again in probably April. We are heartbroken, but know we serve a loving God who has a plan for our lives. He will give us our desire of our heart's & will hold our little one until we get to heaven. Love you all.....


----------



## HisGrace

cupcake - i'm so sorry for your loss. i pray that the peace of God be with you and that you feel the comfort of the Holy Spirit.


----------



## fides

cupcakestoy said:


> Thank you for all your prayers. I got the call a little bit ago that my HCG has dropped & we had a blighted ovum. Stopped meds & will be able to ttc again in probably April. We are heartbroken, but know we serve a loving God who has a plan for our lives. He will give us our desire of our heart's & will hold our little one until we get to heaven. Love you all.....

awww, :cry: I'm so sorry for your loss. huge :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

So sorry. Lots of prayers for a quick resolution and for you to be able to get back to TTC when you're ready for it.


----------



## No Doubt

So sorry cupcake.


----------



## Godsjewel

I'm so very sorry hun :hugs:

You are absolutely right, God does have a plan and it's always for the good. I can't wait to see God use you and what you've been through to help others along the journey. In helping others, it helps heal your heart.


----------



## Godsjewel

Let this be a sign among you, so that when your children ask later, saying, What do these stones mean to you? then you shall say to them, Because the waters of the Jordan were cut off before the ark of the covenant of the LORD; when it crossed the Jordan, the waters of the Jordan were cut off. 
So these stones shall become a memorial to the sons of Israel forever.

Joshua 4:6-7

The third and fourth chapters of the book of Joshua tell us an amazing story. Moses was dead and Joshua was leading the children of Israel. The priests carried the ark of the covenant of the Lord, and the Israelites followed behind. As they journeyed, they faced a huge obstacle: the Jordan River. To some, it may have looked like an impossible situation. To God, it looked like an opportunity!

When feet of the priests who were carrying the Ark of the Covenant touched the waters of the Jordan River, God caused the waters of the Jordan to be cut off so that the water flowing from above stood in a heap and no water would flow to the Dead Sea. What an amazing scene it must have been! The children of Israel marching through the Jordan River on dry land. Im sure there were more than a few mouths hanging open. 

When all the Israelites had safely crossed the Jordan River, God once again spoke to Joshua. He told him to have 12 men gather stones from the middle of the Jordan River and create from them a memorial to the wonders God had performed in their midst. Whenever anyone would see this pile of stones, they would be reminded that God came through again. I wonder how many people stood staring at this pile of rocks and relived in their minds how the water stood up by itself as men, women and children paraded by. It was important to God for people to teach their children of His ways and His works.

When your situation is resolved, what will you tell people? Whether your story is resolved with the birth of a child, the miracle of adoption or the provision of an abundant, child-free life, how will the re-telling of this season of your life read? Will you recall with bitterness the frustration you faced at each diagnosis or will you tell how God led you to just the right doctor with just the right treatment plan? Youve just laid down a stone. Will you complain of how the promises of God just didnt pan out for you, or will you share how God showed you new paths and new plans that you never could have dreamed of before? Add another rock to the pile. Will you tell your children how infertility hurt so deeply, or will you tell them how God changed you for the better through this struggle? Youre reaching again to build the memorial. Will you remain angry at God for taking your childs life before his or her birth, or will you thank Him for giving His Son for you? How will you build your pile of stones?

Parting the Jordan River was no big deal for God. After all, this wasnt the first time He had transformed mighty waters into a sandy beach. (See Exodus 14 for the account of God parting the Red Sea.) His children had a problem. He had a solution. If God parted the Jordan to bring His children through their difficulties, what will He do for you?

Gather your stones from the midst of your struggle as you cross the river of infertility with God. You have a great story to tell.

-BF


----------



## xxx_faithful

cupcakestoy said:


> Thank you for all your prayers. I got the call a little bit ago that my HCG has dropped & we had a blighted ovum. Stopped meds & will be able to ttc again in probably April. We are heartbroken, but know we serve a loving God who has a plan for our lives. He will give us our desire of our heart's & will hold our little one until we get to heaven. Love you all.....


Cupcakestoy,

I am sorry for the loss of your little one. We may not always understand your ways, but Lord, all you are is of goodness. There is nothing that comes from you that does not satisfy our every need. We ask you that you surround those that are hurting and those needing restoration through their heartache. I uplift our dear sister, that you will comfort her until the time you bless her womb again.

We are always here for you, we never bear the pain alone.


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## xxx_faithful

https://www.lakewoodchurch.com/pages/watch-online.aspx


This is a sermon by Ps John Gray i came across today in my morning devotion. 


*
xxx_faithful
*


----------



## Jett55

Hello ladies I was in the hospital for almost 3 days just got out today. feeling better just continue to believe with me that I keep getting better & better :)


----------



## No Doubt

Hope you start to feel on the mend soon. Were they able to say what's going on?


----------



## Jett55

It was just severe morning sickness & they see it a lot in young first time moms so it was reassuring.


----------



## ProfWife

Hope that it's under control and you can continue to relax and nourish that little baby growing! :)


----------



## Peanuts4luv

Hello Ladies,

I am so blessed to have found this forum. I look forward to our communication as I take joy in the little one growing inside.


----------



## Godsjewel

Jett55 said:


> It was just severe morning sickness & they see it a lot in young first time moms so it was reassuring.

You poor thing :hugs:

I hope the sickness ends soon for the both of us.


----------



## Godsjewel

Peanuts4luv said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am so blessed to have found this forum. I look forward to our communication as I take joy in the little one growing inside.


Welcome :flower:

Glad you found us and look forward to seeing what God is going to do in your life.


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome Peanuts!


----------



## HisGrace

Welcome to Peanuts!!!

Jett, I hope you start feeling better soon when your hormones start to level out.

I had an ultrasound today to confirm that baby #2 is on the way for us. Hubby is excited, and I'm nervous but I know God has us covered. Please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## Jett55

Congrats his grace will def keep you in my prayers :) 

Also I think you ladies would like to know I'm doing much much much better. Praise God :happydance: also have a baby doc appointment tomorrow so looking forward to that hope everyone else is doing well :hugs: <3


----------



## No Doubt

So glad everyone and their babies are doing well/on the mend/feeling good/etc.!


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations, HisGrace!!


----------



## Godsjewel

She said to them, Do not call me Naomi; call me Mara
Ruth 1:20

Now Naomi
Ruth 2:1


For many people, infertility changes their image of themselves. How do you view yourself? Forgotten? Abandoned? A little less blessed than your fertile friends and family? Do you feel you are less than a woman because you havent carried a child? How would you describe how you see your infertile self?

What do you think God thinks when He looks at you? What does He feel? How do you think God views you when you weep as you start your period again, or you snap at your husband for the 17th time today?

The good news is, God doesnt always see us like we see us. 

The Bible is full of hurting, broken people. It is also full of true accounts of God restoring and bringing beauty from brokenness. Over the next few days, lets take a look at a few snapshots of people who didnt see themselves as God saw them. 

In Biblical days, a persons name said much more about them than in todays world. A persons name described their character, the events surrounding their conception or birth, or even a life-changing event in their lives. Naomi was a woman who suffered great personal tragedy in the deaths of her husband and two sons. The name she had carried throughout her life meant pleasant. Perhaps she had been joyful, easy-going and well liked. Following the death of her husband and sons, we see a change in Naomi. In Ruth 1:20, Naomi says Do not call me Naomi (meaning pleasant); call me Mara (meaning bitter), for the Almighty has dealt very bitterly with me.

You can hear the hurt of this womans heart jumping off the pages of Scripture! Call me bitter! My life is not pleasant anymore! God has emptied my life of joy! God has afflicted me! I am Naomi no longer. My life is now bitter. 

Can you relate? You probably began marriage excited about your future, and no doubt that future included children. Children with your husbands dimples and your moms eye color. You had such hopeful, pleasant dreams about your future.

But then the pages of the calendar continued to turn. The first diagnosis came. Or didnt come. Pleasant? Not anymore. Call me Bitter, for God has dealt harshly with me.

Heres the good part. God doesnt just see the here-and-now like we do. God saw more than a grieving widow and childless mother when He looked at Naomi. He saw a woman restored. Need proof? Its found in the first two words of Ruth 2:1:

Now Naomi

God still called Naomi pleasant. There is never any account of God referring to this woman as Mara or bitter. What does this tell you? This tells you that God saw more than what Naomi was able to see. He could see that He would restore her. He could see that the devastating season of her life would eventually end, and bitterness would leave her. God looked at Naomi and in His eyes, He saw her as pleasant.

So what do you think God calls you? Remember that God can see more than just infertility in your life. He sees more than a struggle to conceive. He sees the future He has planned for you, and its a good one (Jeremiah 29:11). He sees that your constant struggle with infertility will eventually end, and He sees how He can help you usher bitterness out of your heart. 

So dream big. What does God call you?

-BF


----------



## Jett55

God is so awesome we heard our peanuts heartbeat at the doc today it was perfect in the 160s. :happydance: I'm still in awe of the life that's growing inside of me. God is just sooo good :)


----------



## fides

^yes, He is!!! That is SUPER exciting news!

how did the u/s go, Hisgrace?


----------



## HisGrace

fides said:


> ^yes, He is!!! That is SUPER exciting news!
> 
> how did the u/s go, Hisgrace?

It went well. The baby was measuring right on and she said the heartbeat was normal. I will have to see a high risk doctor this time to avoid any complications like I had with my son, but I know God has it all under control. Last pregnancy I vowed that I wouldn't worry about another pregnancy so I'm trying not to worry about this one. How are you doing, Fides?


----------



## Godsjewel

Jett55 said:


> God is so awesome we heard our peanuts heartbeat at the doc today it was perfect in the 160s. :happydance: I'm still in awe of the life that's growing inside of me. God is just sooo good :)

Praise God!!! I bought a fetal doppler almost a year ago and started using it to hear my little ones heartbeats since 10 weeks. We listen every couple of days from the comfort of our own home. It's amazing! 

It's nice to get some reassurance that they are still there in between ultrasounds :winkwink:


----------



## ProfWife

Sarah...The first trimester is over! How are you?!?! I still grin from ear to ear when I log in and see your ticker!


----------



## Jett55

Yaah I've noticed a lot of women on here have their own dopplers. I think it gives me something to look forward to for doc appointments that aren't ultrasounds. But I def understand having that reassurance in the comfort of your own home must be very nice :)


----------



## Aims13h

I know that this is an old thread but I LOVE seeing Christian women going through the ttc ups and downs, supporting one another! 
I am on my 7th cycle ttc baby#3. I had a chemical pregnancy in November and have been using opk's, preseed and temping to help ensure that we are timing everything right. 
May God bless you all!


----------



## fides

awww, :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Prayers for the Lord to bless your fertility!


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Sarah...The first trimester is over! How are you?!?! I still grin from ear to ear when I log in and see your ticker!

Hi Sweetie :flower:

I'm doing pretty well. I still have to take 2 anti nausea medications to calm the morning sickness, it has helped tremendously. I still have some bad days, but not as much as before.

I meet with a nutritionist today to go over what vitamins and stuff I need since I will require more because there are 3.

It's still a chore to eat and I still don't have a desire for any kind of food. Praying that ends soon.


----------



## Godsjewel

The angel of the LORD appeared to him and said to him, "The LORD is with you, O valiant warrior."
Judges 6:12

Gideon was given quite a job to do. Israel had disobeyed God and had gotten into a lot of hot water. They were given over to the hands of Midian for seven years and it was less than enjoyable. Israel would sow a crop, and the Midianites would take it away. Everything they had was subject to the whim of the Midianites. It was not a happy time in Israels history.

So begins the story of Gideon. He really was a nobody. In the days when only the oldest son of the family held any importance of all, Gideon was the baby of the family. And to make matters worse, his family was the least of the house of ManassehJosephs son whose birthright was given to his younger brother. His was not an enviable position in the family tree. The youngest son of the weakest of families. What could God possibly see in him?

The answer lies in Judges 6. Gideon was busy going about his day, when an angel sent from God appears and tells him that he has been chosen to be the deliverer of Israel. As if that was not absurd enough, youll never believe what the angel called him. The angel looked at Gideon, the weakest of the least and with a straight face, actually said to him The LORD is with you, O valiant warrior!

Can you imagine Gideons response? What? Valiant warrior? Im no valiant warrior. My family is the least in Manasseh, and I am the youngest in my fathers house! He must have turned around to see who else had joined this unlikely company. How could God see him as a valiant warrior?

Gideon was a valiant warrior for one reason: the LORD said to him, Surely I will be with you

As you face the yearly, monthly, daily, and hourly battle of infertility, perhaps you feel like you are facing an enemy much greater than yourself. You must battle with discouragement, you fight off frustration, and stare despair eye to eye. Sometimes you feel weak in your struggle for a family, and just dont know if you can fight this battle for another month. Take heart, valiant warrior. God will be with you.

God has a plan for your life. He has a plan for your family. He promises to walk with the child of God, showing you what you need to do to fight the battle of your faith. At just the right time, Hell show you what steps to take, what weapons to lay down. He knows what you need to do to complete the family He has lovingly designed for you. Whether that family consists of three people, six people, or even just two, He walks with you, O valiant warrior!

-BF


----------



## ProfWife

Sarah - Eating for FOUR isn't easy according to one of my sweet friends who has 18 month old triplets (also IVF). Praying nausea goes away and you start enjoying the idea of eating again.


----------



## No Doubt

How did it go?

I'm sure it's not easy eating for four. The first doc I saw told me eat between 1500-2000 calories when I was preggo. I told them there was no way that was happening. Most days I didn't even eat 1000 calories before being preggo. I wasn't starving myself, just eating super healthy and only as needed, not over eating. He said it was fine as long as I wasn't starving myself or baby obviously. But I will say as time goes on and your babies grow, eating more will become more natural for you, but right now you don't have the urge due to morning sickness and the fact that you probably really haven't started having cravings or really feeling hungrier yet. You know when you're full or hungry. I say don't force it, there's not much room in there anyway and there certainly won't be when your babies are bigger. I think you'll have to eat more often if anything.


----------



## fides

well, ladies, I apologize for the super short stay, but the Lord certainly answered our openness... :BFP: yesterday on the first cycle of NTNP. I can't believe it. 

The Lord certainly speaks to us, sometimes loud and clear!!!


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations! 

You're welcome to stay around. Many of our members are pregnant or parents of newborns (or older infants). Nothing says you need to leave just because you saw those lovely lines! :)


----------



## fides

awww, thanks!!! The last group I was in didn't want pregnant ladies sticking around b/c it was hard for the TTC girls. If you guys are fine with it, though, I'll be glad to stick around! :)


----------



## HisGrace

congratulations fides!!!


----------



## QueenKingfish

Fides, Welcome and congrats on your BFP! God IS good! 

AFM, I'm REALLY down this evening. Traded in my old phone today for a new one (Valentine's Day present from the hubs) and with that phone went a voicemail I'd been saving from my late father. Started tearing up when I reset the phone, luckily I was able to hold it together and not look like a crazy hormonal idiot in the middle of the Verizon store. haha. 

I'm on CD 24 and have been a little crampy for the past few days. This evening I think there was a little tinge of pink CM when I wiped. Feeling pretty out, though I know it isn't over until that witch shows up. Praying to keep myself focused on His will, His timing and what He has in store for me. Oh, and that I can find a cute case for this phone that isn't going to cost me an arm and a leg. ;)


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats fides! Yes, please stay!

Queen I'm so sorry hun, I know that must have been rough. And who knows about this cycle, maybe this is all good stuff. Don't be down just yet, like you said, not until the witch comes.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats ladies on the bfp's & growing little ones. The clouds lift here a little each day, but yesterday was a repeat hcg draw & picked up a bootie set that I had ordered with our bfp. So needless to say tears were shed....I do feel like He will bless us again with 2 lines & a healthy little one so I put the booties away until then. My bleeding is getting lighter so hoping we can TTC again soon! Be blessed ladies :)


----------



## Kuawen

Ladies, if it's okay, I'd like to request prayer for myself and my husband.

This morning marks the end of the third cycle after my Essure reversal, and yet another :bfn: ... This is important because my surgeon instructed us to seek out further testing and assistance if we didn't conceive naturally by this time. Our next steps are a SA and HSG to check that my tubes haven't healed shut.

The bigger problem, though, is that both of us are suffering a moment of weakness in our faith. The moment of my first bfn, I spent quite a bit of time screaming at God. I feel completely betrayed by Him, who we felt guided us and provided the way for us to have this surgery. But it was incredibly painful and expensive, and now with every passing cycle I feel that I am failing my family who sacrificed so much just for my continued barrenness. But that failing isn't with me...it's with God. I cried out "God is cruel." And my husband, crying beside me, could only agree. 

We both feel cut off from Him, and no amount of prayer, fasting, or scripture reading seems to be helping. I feel that I am reaching the end of my rope with this TTC journey and I am terrified of the next steps ands what they could bring. A diagnosis of needing IVF, after all the money our family could spare was spent on the reversal, would be a death sentence on our hopes of ever conceiving.


----------



## QueenKingfish

Cupcake, I am so sorry for your loss. I am so glad the clod is lifting! 

Kuawen, it's OK to be angry with God. It's Ok to scream and yell at Him. He can take it, and he knows exactly how you feel and wants to hear from you. Thee are no magic words I will be able to say that will help you feel any better about the situation you and your DH are in, but know that He does work all things for good for those who love him and that He provides for his children and keeps His promises (even if it's not the exact path we thought it would be). Moments where you feel the farthest from God are the times you need to draw nearest to him and are the times you'll look back on the future and see your relationship with Him was eventually strengthened. In the mean time, however, keep crying out to Him. But also make sure you are taking the time to listen as well. (That last part is something I have to remind myself of daily!) I pray strength and comfort over you and your DH. I also pray in the powerful name of Jesus that anything blocking your tubes may be gone or dissolve, and anything around you that is blocking you from feeling close to your creator and Father in Heaven be gone!


----------



## No Doubt

Cupcake, glad things are getting back to normal for you. You'll get to pull those booties back out one day.

Kuawen...I always say, go ahead and yell at God. He's a big boy and he can take it. I agree with Queen that he wants to hear from you, but in your anger and frustration make sure to leave a price of your mind clear so you are able to listen. You feel that God lead you to be able to have that surgery in the hopes of conception. Hold onto to that. If you have faith in that, let your faith begin to build back up there. I had to do that with myself. Its hard, but doable. I didn't even want kids when I was younger, but I felt God placed the desire in my heart. Then for the life of me I couldn't understand why it wasn't happening. So I held onto to the fact that it was God who gave me the desire, so there must be a reason. When I was at my wits end, that was what I held onto. Remember that even the smallest faith can move mountains. You and your hubbs are not faithless, its just that you've been tested and your faith has been tried and maybe even decreased. This is a battle and even the strongest soldiers get weak and need recover and renew their strength time and again. Also remember to be patient. Perhaps God lead you to be able to have the surgery now, but plans on a child for you later. This is probably the hardest part...just when you think everything has finally lined up perfectly and yet still nothing. His ways are not our ways, and his time is not our time, but it is perfect and wouldn't you rather have if that way? Praying for you and your hubbs hun!


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> How did it go?
> 
> I'm sure it's not easy eating for four. The first doc I saw told me eat between 1500-2000 calories when I was preggo. I told them there was no way that was happening. Most days I didn't even eat 1000 calories before being preggo. I wasn't starving myself, just eating super healthy and only as needed, not over eating. He said it was fine as long as I wasn't starving myself or baby obviously. But I will say as time goes on and your babies grow, eating more will become more natural for you, but right now you don't have the urge due to morning sickness and the fact that you probably really haven't started having cravings or really feeling hungrier yet. You know when you're full or hungry. I say don't force it, there's not much room in there anyway and there certainly won't be when your babies are bigger. I think you'll have to eat more often if anything.

Oh boy, there is so much information and food that I need to be eating!!! As soon as I left, I started to get a headache. I cant imagine eating so much, especially the way Im feeling right now, but she said to gradually add the foods as I can tolerate it. She wants me to get around 2,200-2,500 calories in a day and eat 6 small meals. A daily meal would look something like this

Breakfast- 1-2 cups oatmeal using milk and adding nuts and dried fruit 

Snack- Yogurt with fruit and granola

Lunch- Salad with hard boiled eggs or some meat, seeds, dried fruit and light dressing

Snack- English muffin with peanut butter and berries

Dinner- can me similar to lunch or have meat, veggies, potato or some starch

Snack- Smoothie with yogurt, spinach, milk, fruit

Snack- Warm milk, nuts

Im just praying that right now God will supply all the nutrients the babies need, since my diet right now mainly consists of carbs, until I get my appetite back and can handle all this food.


----------



## Godsjewel

fides said:


> awww, thanks!!! The last group I was in didn't want pregnant ladies sticking around b/c it was hard for the TTC girls. If you guys are fine with it, though, I'll be glad to stick around! :)

Stay as long as you'd like :flower:

You can definitely stay and be an encouragement to others and I pray that the ladies who are still TTC will see your BFP and rejoice with you knowing that God has a special day planned when they will also receive theirs.

Praying for a h&h 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

QueenKingfish said:


> Fides, Welcome and congrats on your BFP! God IS good!
> 
> AFM, I'm REALLY down this evening. Traded in my old phone today for a new one (Valentine's Day present from the hubs) and with that phone went a voicemail I'd been saving from my late father. Started tearing up when I reset the phone, luckily I was able to hold it together and not look like a crazy hormonal idiot in the middle of the Verizon store. haha.
> 
> I'm on CD 24 and have been a little crampy for the past few days. This evening I think there was a little tinge of pink CM when I wiped. Feeling pretty out, though I know it isn't over until that witch shows up. Praying to keep myself focused on His will, His timing and what He has in store for me. Oh, and that I can find a cute case for this phone that isn't going to cost me an arm and a leg. ;)

I can't imagine how hard that would of been to give up that precious memory of your father. Big hugs to you sweetheart :hugs: People at the Verizon store didn't think you were an idiot, they just probably thought your really liked or didn't like the new phone :haha:

There is still hope sweetheart, with every cycle there is hope. I would love for you to come back and say the witch never came, but if by chance she does show, it's all going to be ok. Take it from me, I have given that witch the eviction notice for years and I can't believe that finally after all that time, she is gone! I look back and thank God for the many years that led up to this. I have grown so much and have been able to chat with all you ladies from all over the world. God has a very specific plan for you and even though we will never truly understand why we had to wait, He loves you enough to give you your precious child in the perfect time.

BTW- check for cases on Ebay, they are way cheaper!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

cupcakestoy said:


> Congrats ladies on the bfp's & growing little ones. The clouds lift here a little each day, but yesterday was a repeat hcg draw & picked up a bootie set that I had ordered with our bfp. So needless to say tears were shed....I do feel like He will bless us again with 2 lines & a healthy little one so I put the booties away until then. My bleeding is getting lighter so hoping we can TTC again soon! Be blessed ladies :)

Blessings to you sweetie :hugs:

With my 1st BFP in March, I went and bought these cute little socks and remember how sad I felt looking at them after I lost my angel. It will take some time to mourn the loss and that's ok. Praying for a complete healing in your heart and peace that surpasses all understanding.


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies, 

Just wanted to pop in and say I am back! My DH got very sick right before Christmas and we have been through so much in the last two months (to the day actually today)but we are back and stronger then ever! God has been so good to us and we have learned how precious time is and we cant wait for the perfect time to have a baby, finish college, get things in order. The time to live is now not in so many months when this is done or that. This latest trial has made us live for today not tomorrow and with that the baby making is gearing back up! 

I have been popping in during the last two months to check this thread and God's Jewel and you have all been such an encouragement!

Blessings & Baby Dust,


----------



## cupcakestoy

Kuawen-Girl I know your pain! It took us 14 months after our reversal to see a bfp, only to lose it :( I have had a hard time with my Faith the last few weeks, I have questioned God & been upset & mad at Him, but through it all I have felt His presence. I have felt Him wrap his arms around me as I have sobbed. he has been there through my friends, family, on this board & in His Word. Know that if placed this desire in your hearts & made a way, that He is not finished yet. He has a plan for each of us. With each af, it doesn't necessarily mean "no", it just means "not yet." Pray & seek Him in His word & other areas of your life. He will not forsake you sweetie. I believe in our Journey, I have been given the opportunity to grow in my walk, to grow in my patience as well. Praying for you!

God's Jewel-Wow! That's alot of calories & food! Do your best & He will supply the rest :) 

Glad to see those of you back TTC & all the Mom's doing well today!

Afm- I feel God's spirit with me today :) He is in the Sunshine outside, lifting me up today! Happy Valentine's to your all!!!!


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Girls,

We are on cycle #4 of provera/clomid for baby no.2. I don't generally ask for prayer. I'm all up in God's face religiously i forget to look around and ask others to pray for me. But i kind of feel like i need the prayer today. 
I haven't had a natural period since April 2011, all the months that we tried for baby no.1 i relied on the medication provera to bring on my cycle. I am 27, and we started trying when i was 23. I have been through a m/c @11wks, a chemical pregnancy, and the wait of ttc to conceive. I have been through so much emotion ttc but i am fairly relaxed about this journey, the second time around. I do however, get upset over what I'm asking you to help pray for. I'm praying for something that woman don't often ask God for. Yes in God's timing i would like him to extend our family, but in the interim.. i ask that he will heal me of my amenorrhea. I am asking that i have normal cycles, a natural period each month. If you don't mind praying for me regarding this, i would appreciate it.


While i had some alone time this morning, these thoughts came to mind.. 

"I'm not scared anymore.. "

I have walked alongside walls made from fear, breathed anxiety through my bones. I have dripped pain, the only way I knew how. And I have stood still in time. I have waited month in, month out with the same results. I have tasted success too close, too soon. I have cried what was once born inside, and said goodbye too early. I practiced prayer until I learnt, I crawled before I could see. With fear held in my fists, I pursued the fear I feared. I say no to this pain now. All fear depart from my body. It serves me no purpose. Therefore it does not serve me. Release me now, come fourth healing. Im not scared anymore. Fear, you have no authority, no hold, no battle here.
Come fourth normality, until it floods my soul. I will stand tall, I will face the weeks, face the months, I will not dread the wait. I will not dread this fearless body.


*
xxx_faithful*


----------



## Jett55

I will def pray for your cycles faithful. I've been blessed to always have clockwork cycles & can't imagine not having that so I will def lift you up in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Byhisgrace...so glad your hubbs is doing better and you and him both have a renewed spirit! 

Faithful, praying for healing for you hun! Praying God brings everything together for you perfectly.

Ladies I have a prayer request as well. Me and hubbs are in the planning for #2 phase, and to be honest its really us ntnp. Please pray that I don't become so obsessed. I don't know if you remember but me and hubbs hit a serious rough patch there for bit. Come to find our after much digging and talking and listening and everything else it took, it all started with us ttc and the stress it out on him, unbeknownst to me, and his feelings. We are in a much better place now and I've explained that I actually don't want to ttc. I want to ntnp and allow for whatever God has in store to happen. I'm concerned though that old habits will get the best of me I'll become that emotionally ravaged person and it will turn info an obsession and then me and hubbs will right back at that crap place again. I want to have more kids and I definitely think there are more in my future, but I want them to happen as naturally as possible in Gods timing into a loving marriage, not a stressed one. I know we can continue on perfectly like how we are now, i just have to control my anxiety and let fear or doubt creep in to the point where I become emotionally broken again. Prayer appreciates!


----------



## uwa_amanda

Never mind...I let my emotions get the better of me today...ugh!

I am so happy to see the :bfp: around here lately. 

Kuawen and faithful, I'm praying for you! I am too dealing with emotional issues right now and am doing my best to draw closer to God and listen to what He has for us.


----------



## phaedypants

Wow... A little time spent reading this thread always lifts me up. 

For those with the promise of little ones coming, my heart is bursting with happiness! (Also, my best friend is in labour AT THIS MOMENT!! Hooray!!)

For those who are down, my heart goes out to you, and I can relate so much. It is so painful to wait and hope and feel like there is no assurance. Thank you for the reminder that God wants to hear from us, even when we aren't coping well...Even when we are angry at Him, he listens and soothes us in His mysterious ways. 

I sometimes feel like I have so many things up against me. I am 37. I have a uterine abnormality. Stress has taken a toll on my body, my home, my beloved, and our sex life. I have had nearly 2 years of BFNs. What used to be afterglow when we made love is now a deflated weak hope that I can barely stand to acknowledge. This is a hard time. 

I love God, and know that He loves me. I know he leads me. I will listen.


----------



## phaedypants

Also, Faithful, that is an amazing affirmation! I'm going to print it and use it, if you don't mind! 

I have thought a lot about fear in the past few years. It has been a deep meditation for me. My pastor told me once: "God is trying to grow your faith while Satan tries to grow your fear." 

I don't want fear to get ahold of me and undo the great work God is doing in my life.


----------



## uwa_amanda

phaedypants said:


> Also, Faithful, that is an amazing affirmation! I'm going to print it and use it, if you don't mind!
> 
> I have thought a lot about fear in the past few years. It has been a deep meditation for me. My pastor told me once: "God is trying to grow your faith while Satan tries to grow your fear."
> 
> I don't want fear to get ahold of me and undo the great work God is doing in my life.

It's almost like God is a beautiful field of flowers and Satan is the weeds that try to overgrow and overpower the beautiful flowers. I love that quote from your pastor.


----------



## xxx_faithful

No Doubt said:


> Byhisgrace...so glad your hubbs is doing better and you and him both have a renewed spirit!
> 
> Faithful, praying for healing for you hun! Praying God brings everything together for you perfectly.
> 
> Ladies I have a prayer request as well. Me and hubbs are in the planning for #2 phase, and to be honest its really us ntnp. Please pray that I don't become so obsessed. I don't know if you remember but me and hubbs hit a serious rough patch there for bit. Come to find our after much digging and talking and listening and everything else it took, it all started with us ttc and the stress it out on him, unbeknownst to me, and his feelings. We are in a much better place now and I've explained that I actually don't want to ttc. I want



Wow wow wow wow you sound like me!!! I can relate to every word you said. Thank you for confiding in us, and being so honest.

God take away our obsession and focus our attention on you and your timing and testimony in this. I don't want my prayers answered when I want them answered, I want what you want for me God, and I pray that you support and humble us woman as we embark on ttc again, that the only thing that will consume us, will be YOU Lord.

Amen

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## xxx_faithful

phaedypants said:


> I sometimes feel like I have so many things up against me. I am 37. I have a uterine abnormality. Stress has taken a toll on my body, my home, my beloved, and our sex life. I have had nearly 2 years of BFNs. What used to be afterglow when we made love is now a deflated weak hope that I can barely stand to acknowledge. This is a hard time.
> .


Hi sweety,

My heart was saddened to hear your post. I'm sorry you are feeling this way. I felt these words... 'Look above, your looking at your feet, going in circles and you're getting more and more upset at what your finding.' 'Seek greater things, and you will find me.'

It is not your age, it is not your situation, your condition, the state of your emotional health. God can use all that, if you are a willing vessel, he can use you. 

Our brains are marvellous mechanisms and we frankly don't give them enough credit, we underestimate the power our mind has on our thoughts and therefore let our emotions run havoc in there. When God spoke to us through the bible he clearly states he grants us a 'sound mind'. To have a sound mind, means to block out the noise. The noise weather it be negative comments, undesired test results, the anxiety of infertility that comes with age. Whatever your noise may be, recognise it, and tell it where it belongs. 

You mentioned you have so many things up against you.. ask yourself, what are the things you have going for you?

_I am a daughter of the King.
I am a daughter of the King.
I am a daughter of the King.
_

Everything else will fall to the waistline. Did you want to know something else? You are more then the Kings daughter, you also inherited everything he owns. His wealth, good health, happiness and lasting passion within a marriage. Claim it.

Will be praying for you!


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## HisGrace

Faithful - I am praying for you. I am praying that your cells, organs, and muscles begin to function the way God created and designed them to function. I just wanted you to know that your posts are so inspiring. You and your faith are so inspiring. While TTC brought us all together, we all have different faith struggles and your words have really inspired me to refocus on God and His goodness. Thank you for being obedient and posting your thoughts as they have really helped me in other areas of my life.


----------



## xxx_faithful

HisGrace said:


> Faithful - I am praying for you. I am praying that your cells, organs, and muscles begin to function the way God created and designed them to function. I just wanted you to know that your posts are so inspiring. You and your faith are so inspiring. While TTC brought us all together, we all have different faith struggles and your words have really inspired me to refocus on God and His goodness. Thank you for being obedient and posting your thoughts as they have really helped me in other areas of my life.

Oooooooo i love it when i am humbled to experience Gods' anointing over my being, when i am prayed over by a sister, THANKYOU.

There is *nothing* more sincere and touching then when someone prays for me. Out of all the joys in the world, being prayed for is more appreciated then anything. It goes beyond, 'wishing someone well', it says.. 'I deeply care for you, i will talk to God about it for you.'

I think God gets a kick out of listening to prayers being made over each others life. Your prayers and thoughts mean the world to me, I am glad my words can be of substance. 

When i go through things in life, the only thing i pray for during it, is that God uses every bit of my pain. I think it would be impractical of me to experience something if it was then not used to help others. Pain is no longer pain, if it is used correctly. It is then called a testimony.

*
xxx_faithful
*


----------



## xxx_faithful

*What am I?*
I am not my husband's, because I am not his alone.
I am not my work, because my work does not define me.
I am not the things I spend, because these things will pass me by.
I am not my body, because my body can deceive me.
I am not my strength, because without God I have none.
I am not something that can be bought, although my God paid a price.
I am not simply air, although we make up Gods' very breath.

*Then.. what am I?*
I am made of everything God says I am.
I am made of hope.
I am made of healing.
I am made of health.
I am made of blessings.
I am made up of every declaration my Father has of me. 


Tell me again what I am made of.


And I will tell you, I am made of so much more. 


*xxx_faithful

*


----------



## ProfWife

Tried a new Bible study group today. The good thing - we loved the group. I have about 4 current or former coworkers in there. Hubs has about 3. So, we already have a small section of people we know decently well. The bad thing - I basically go back into "hiding" about infertility except for a select few we're already close with.

We'd just gotten to the point of asking for prayer in our old study group. The people in there are wonderful, and we love them. However, most have older children and are just in a different life stage. Only 3 couples (including us) don't have children - one couple is in their 50s and disabled. The other is our age but newlyweds. It's hard to build strong friendships when the others don't really have time to invest due to their children's schedules. This class is a mix of stages, most have young children or are still having babies. It appears there aren't many in the class who are childless at this point, but it seems they are more focused on building relationships than the other is.


----------



## Aims13h

This was the first thing I saw when I checked my Facebook feed this morning. It's perfect for what we are all going through. I'm not always the most patient person (I've always wanted instant gratification) but over these past 7 months of trying to conceive God has not only given me patience, He has also given me an amazing sense of peace.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 84 KB
Views: 2


----------



## QueenKingfish

xxx_faithful said:


> *What am I?*
> ...Tell me again what I am made of.
> 
> And I will tell you, I am made of so much more.

WOW, did I need this today! Thank you SO much for posting it! 


If you'd ask me today, I'd probably say my weekend was OK, but that's just because God has done a lot of healing on my heart over the last 28 hours. 

Saturday had some very bad moments. Long story short, my mother and step-father, who live an hour+ away from us) are "believers" but they are not in true relationship with the Lord. I have come to the end of accepting and enabling my mother's emotional extortion and living in fear of the next time she is going to call and either talk incessantly about all of the babies around her and how she "Needs a grandson from me" or what a horrible daughter and person I am. My amazing husband stood up for me and called them both out on the lack of truth spewing from their mouths. They responded to that by claiming my mother was having heart problems because of us. 

I know they need Jesus. We pray for that daily. I finally just came to a point where I decided I'd had enough. I feel God's hand on this situation, but it doesn't make my heart hurt any less for my mom. She's not the woman I grew up with. I would LOVE to be able to talk to her about our fertility issues, to have her even simply say, "I'm sorry you're going through this." But I know I have others around for support and that maybe this will be something God uses to heal whatever is going on in her mind and heart and to draw her close. 

In the midst of all of this, AF showed up. I didn't have any emotional room left to be upset about not being pregnant, which was a blessing in itself. :haha:

This morning has been nice. I'm the only one in the office, it's VERY quiet and the sun is shining. The nurse just called to tell me my Dr approved our second cycle of clomid and that she wants me to go in for a progesterone test on CD22. I'm SO blessed to have the clinic I do! AND with my extremely work-travel-heavy month of March, I will be home for my projected Ovulation time AND for the testing that needs to be done. God really is good, and His timing is perfect!


----------



## No Doubt

So worry queen, but so grateful for your hubbs and the ladies of this thread to lift you up! Like you said, you know they need Jesus and you pray for them daily. There all you can do. You know there is no truth to what they are saying do you can let all of that fall behind you and keep moving. Praying for you and your family!


----------



## Aims13h

QueenKingfish said:


> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> *What am I?*
> ...Tell me again what I am made of.
> 
> And I will tell you, I am made of so much more.
> 
> WOW, did I need this today! Thank you SO much for posting it!
> 
> 
> If you'd ask me today, I'd probably say my weekend was OK, but that's just because God has done a lot of healing on my heart over the last 28 hours.
> 
> Saturday had some very bad moments. Long story short, my mother and step-father, who live an hour+ away from us) are "believers" but they are not in true relationship with the Lord. I have come to the end of accepting and enabling my mother's emotional extortion and living in fear of the next time she is going to call and either talk incessantly about all of the babies around her and how she "Needs a grandson from me" or what a horrible daughter and person I am. My amazing husband stood up for me and called them both out on the lack of truth spewing from their mouths. They responded to that by claiming my mother was having heart problems because of us.
> 
> I know they need Jesus. We pray for that daily. I finally just came to a point where I decided I'd had enough. I feel God's hand on this situation, but it doesn't make my heart hurt any less for my mom. She's not the woman I grew up with. I would LOVE to be able to talk to her about our fertility issues, to have her even simply say, "I'm sorry you're going through this." But I know I have others around for support and that maybe this will be something God uses to heal whatever is going on in her mind and heart and to draw her close.
> 
> In the midst of all of this, AF showed up. I didn't have any emotional room left to be upset about not being pregnant, which was a blessing in itself. :haha:
> 
> This morning has been nice. I'm the only one in the office, it's VERY quiet and the sun is shining. The nurse just called to tell me my Dr approved our second cycle of clomid and that she wants me to go in for a progesterone test on CD22. I'm SO blessed to have the clinic I do! AND with my extremely work-travel-heavy month of March, I will be home for my projected Ovulation time AND for the testing that needs to be done. God really is good, and His timing is perfect!Click to expand...

I am so sorry to hear about your weekend! I will keep you and your family in my daily prayers. :hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Prayers for strength & peace Queen!


----------



## Godsjewel

Be still, and know that I am God;
Psalm 46:10

In my office, it is always 5:30. Never 2:15. Never 8:04. It is always 5:30.

There is a broken clock in my office. People have such different reactions to it! Some look at it with a quizzical look on their faces. Others offer to fix it for me, but I always politely decline. You see, my clock is broken on purpose. I took a perfectly good, functioning clock, broke it and hung it on my wall. What a huge blessing!

You see, that broken clock is a reminder of the perfection of Gods timing. At first glance, it appears that the broken clock is worthless. The hands never move. It looks like nothing good is happening. But glance down at the bottom of the clock. The pendulum is still moving. Swinging left. Swinging right. The pendulum never stops.

In the dark days of waiting through your struggle with infertility, it feels like Gods plan for your family has ground to a halt. No explanations from the medical community. No prophetic utterances promising that long-sought after child. Even in the silence of infertility, listen to the ticking of a broken clock. God, like that pendulum, is still working and moving. When it seems like nothing is happening, the pendulum of Gods timing is still swinging. 

Buy a clock, break it and proudly hang it on your wall. Let it serve as a reminder of the perfection of Gods timing.

-BF


----------



## Aims13h

I love this! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## xxx_faithful

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZjRMa7Pmj4


Superchick - "Stand in the rain."

I used to listen to this song many moons ago and it still serves me to this day.
*
xxx-faithful*


----------



## xxx_faithful

Mark 8:32-37 (The Message)

32 He said this simply and clearly so they couldn't miss it. 33 Turning and seeing his disciples wavering, wondering what to believe, Jesus confronted Peter. "Peter, get out of my way! Satan, get lost! You have no idea how God works." 34 Calling the crowd to join his disciples, he said, "Anyone who intends to come with me has to let me lead. You're not in the driver's seat; I am. Don't run from suffering; embrace it. Follow me and I'll show you how. 35 Self-help is no help at all. Self-sacrifice is the way, my way, to saving yourself, your true self. 36 What good would it do to get everything you want and lose you, the real you? 37 What could you ever trade your soul for?



Lord,

May we gain a greater sense of how you work for our good, allow us to give you the control by allowing you to lead our lives. May we never run from suffering but embrace the challenges for all they are, so that we can learn all that you have called us to be. 

In your name alone,

Amen.


*
xxx_faithful*


----------



## Godsjewel

We met at LSU during the fall of 2005. We got married in June of 2010. (I mean, a bunch of important stuff happened during that time span, but my mind is so not there right now&#8230;) We were not in a rush to have children. We had a plan. We wanted to travel and save money for a down payment on a house. We wanted to settle into our careers. We wanted to do things &#8220;the right way.&#8221; 

More background info: I&#8217;ve always had painful periods and super severe cramps. Since I&#8217;ve always had them, I thought they were a way of life. Come to find out, that&#8217;s not the case. My OB/GYN often tried different types of birth control to suppress my cycles and ease my discomfort. It never worked. After a few different rounds of different types of birth control pills, my OB/GYN ordered an ultrasound. During said ultrasound, the tech made some kind of comment like, &#8220;Wow! You don&#8217;t feel that?&#8221; and turned the screen my way. Think of an ultrasound of a baby. (I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ve all seen one, even if you&#8217;ve never been pregnant...I mean, have you been on facebook? Like, ever?) There was a mass so large that it didn&#8217;t fit on the screen. There were massive cysts on both ovaries. The tech printed out a bunch of images and I brought them back to my doctor. Meanwhile, I waitedandwaitedandwaitedandwaited in a back waiting room. Just when I was convinced that I had been forgotten about, said OB/GYN walked by. Guess what? She forgot about me. (Aside: How can one forget about me? I&#8217;m kind of unforgettable. For those of you who really know me, you can have the pleasure of imagining the facial expression I gave her when she told me, &#8220;Oh, I forgot you were back here!&#8221;) She took one look at the ultrasound images and started making phone calls. She immediately referred me to a specialist. 

After a few months of attempted hormonal suppression, it was evident that the cysts were not responding. They grew and grew and grew. (Side note: every woman&#8217;s body produces a cyst every month. Said cyst is either functional or non-functional. If it&#8217;s functional, it will turn into an egg that can be fertilized. If it&#8217;s not fertilized, it is shed during the woman&#8217;s menstrual cycle. If it&#8217;s non-functional, it&#8217;s a pain in the you-know-what.) It was determined that I needed surgery to remove cysts and for exploratory reasons (for suspected endometriosis). 

My first surgery was in December of 2011. What was supposed to be a quick in and out, grab &#8216;em and go procedure, ended up lasting over 3 hours (or so I&#8217;m told. I kind of don&#8217;t remember it). We learned two things from that surgery: 1.) My body hates general anesthesia; and 2.) I had severe (Stage IV) Endometriosis. I was told (as I drifted in and out of sleep/puking) &#8220;we&#8217;d have to skip some rungs on the baby making ladder.&#8221; Ideally, we&#8217;d have a couple of babies and have a hysterectomy before the age of 30. 

Due to the severity of the Endometriosis, my body was put into menopause through hormone injections immediately following surgery. I was menopausal from January-June of 2012. 

May the Odds be Ever in Our Favor

In July of 2012, we began our first IVF cycle. I was 25 years old. I only knew one (very special) person who had gone through IVF. Seeking to understand every.last.detail, I began to dive into research. I didn&#8217;t just Google things. I read medical case studies and research available through physician publications. I researched the drugs I&#8217;d be given. I read until I understood the chemistry and derivatives behind each medication. I knew possible side effects. I watched videos. I read blogs and online communities. Case study after case study, story after story, all signs pointed to success. &#8220;Failure&#8221; was just something that never crossed my mind. 

I handled the injections, blood work, ultrasounds, and monitoring appointments like a champ. Blood work results and ultrasounds showed unusually impressive development. When it came time to retrieve the eggs (more specifics on the actual process later) I handled it very well. Coming out of anesthesia (IV sedation this time) I was perky and alert. I had no complications. I was an IVF Rock Star. Emotionally, I was different than most IVF patients. I didn&#8217;t go through years of heartbreaking failed cycles or miscarriages. Our first IVF cycle was our first infertility treatment. (We didn&#8217;t have time to spare with other processes&#8212;more on that later, too.) It wasn&#8217;t a sad/terrifying/heartbreaking thing for me. It was kind of just a thing. 

Five days later, we transferred two perfect looking expanding blastocysts (not embryos! There is a difference.) into my body. It was an exciting day. I remember being so excited to see that ultrasound image of what would be my future twins. (Note: Doctors, or at least good doctors, very rarely transfer more than two embryos/blastocysts.) Failure was not something that crossed my mind. I mean, I was twenty-five years old. I did all of the things they told me to do correctly. My body responded very well to the medication. Our blastocysts looked great. However, I vividly remember laying in that hospital bed after the procedure and tears just streamed and streamed uncontrollably down my face. I wasn&#8217;t sad. Or at least, I didn&#8217;t know I was sad. I wasn&#8217;t even crying...I very much freaked my husband, Chris, out. He kept asking what was wrong. I couldn&#8217;t give him a reason. My heart didn&#8217;t feel sad. I kept looking at that ultrasound image of our blastocysts. The tears kept on rolling down my cheek. I didn&#8217;t even feel sad. I felt numb. Looking back, I think some how, somewhere deep inside of me, I knew that it was the start of a journey. 

The Adventure Continues

A few days later, we packed up the car and headed to Houston for a friend&#8217;s wedding. I kind of left a really important medication at home in Baton Rouge and I kind of really didn&#8217;t realize it until 11:00 PM. I had started spotting the day before, so I wanted to make sure I didn&#8217;t miss a single dose of medication, even though the nurse had told me that what was going to happen was going to happen, and no amount of medication could change it. So&#8230;I kind of called my doctor at almost midnight and had him call me in said medication to a pharmacy about an hour away. I got the meds (and called and apologized profusely to the answering machine the very next morning. I was mortified!) We had a blast at the wedding. We made great memories. I took it easy&#8212;I didn&#8217;t drink and I didn&#8217;t dance (too much). I continued spotting throughout the weekend. I can remember praying perhaps harder than I had ever prayed in my entire life on the way home. I repeatedly begged God, &#8220;Please&#8212;if this isn&#8217;t going to work out, let it happen now. Please don&#8217;t let me hear heartbeats and then have to say goodbye.&#8221;

God answered my fervent prayers. My body rejected the blastocysts and I officially had my first failed IVF cycle at 25 years of age. 

Since then, we&#8217;ve been through five subsequent cycles of IVF. Obviously, we haven&#8217;t ended up pregnant. I&#8217;ve watched everyone around me start families. It just so happened to work out that I&#8217;ve had either a friend or a co-worker get pregnant and have a baby every single cycle that has failed for me. So when I hold their babies, I quite literally look into the face of what could have been. I don&#8217;t say (type?) that to elicit sympathy. That&#8217;s the way it has worked out thus far. 

And you know what? I&#8217;m okay with that. 

God Winks

God has granted me such a sense of peace through everything. I have witnessed God&#8217;s hand throughout our entire journey with infertility in more ways then I could ever fit into a single entry (I call these moments &#8220;God Winks,&#8221; a borrowed term from that friend I talked about earlier.) I&#8217;ve ended up at a doctor&#8217;s office where the staff has become like family. I can talk to my doctor about God and the major moral realities of infertility treatment. I know that his wife fervently prays for us. 

And for those of you who are asking how I could possibly be thankful or at peace during this time, or for those of you who have that &#8220;If God is so great, how could this be His plan for you, when plenty of &#8216;unfit&#8217; mothers have no problem getting pregnant&#8221; mentality, I say to you this: How can you not see God&#8217;s hand in all of this? 

Medically, I am mystery. My body has responded perfectly to medications. We have produced beautiful expanded blastocysts every.single.time. We are always left with blasts left to freeze (more on that later). I&#8217;ve been poked/prodded/violated/drained of blood more times than I can count. While it&#8217;s possible that there is something we&#8217;re missing, there&#8217;s a very real reality: It just hasn&#8217;t been &#8216;our time&#8217; yet. 

Maybe I&#8217;m naive. Maybe I&#8217;m being too simplistic. If that&#8217;s the case, I&#8217;m okay with it. 1 Samuel 1: 27 states, &#8220;For this child, I have prayed.&#8221; For this child. For this child. I know that if/when I finally do have my own child in my hands, it will make perfect sense. At that moment, I will know that that child was the child of our destiny. That was the baby that God specifically chose for us. Not the twins from our first cycle, or babies that may have resulted in cycles 2-6. 

I&#8217;ve always found tremendous peace in knowing that looking back, everything worked out and fell into place exactly the was it was supposed to. To me, that is no accident. That is God&#8217;s hand in our lives. Five, ten, even twenty years from now, we will look back on this journey and we will be able to see how things have fallen into place without accident. It&#8217;s like when you&#8217;re caught up in fog, and you can&#8217;t even see the water beneath you (or Tiger Stadium from the Mississippi River Bridge) but you know it&#8217;s there. Eventually, the fog burns off, and things are exactly where they&#8217;re meant to be. 

For those of us going through infertility (or any other trying situation) I think it&#8217;s very easy to fall into the questioning mentality of &#8220;Why me?&#8221; You know what? Every time that whole &#8220;Why us?&#8221; thing has popped into my head, it has immediately been replaced with a thought of &#8220;Why NOT us?&#8221; (And that&#8217;s a God Wink.) There&#8217;s a reason that God chose this journey for us. It&#8217;s all a part of our adventure.

-Loren


----------



## QueenKingfish

xxx_faithful said:


> ...Superchick - "Stand in the rain."
> 
> I used to listen to this song many moons ago and it still serves me to this day.
> *
> xxx-faithful*

I *LOVE *that song! Thanks for posting it! :)


----------



## QueenKingfish

xxx_faithful said:


> Mark 8:32-37 (The Message)
> 
> 32 He said this simply and clearly so they couldn't miss it. 33 Turning and seeing his disciples wavering, wondering what to believe, Jesus confronted Peter. "Peter, get out of my way! Satan, get lost! You have no idea how God works." 34 Calling the crowd to join his disciples, he said, "Anyone who intends to come with me has to let me lead. You're not in the driver's seat; I am. Don't run from suffering; embrace it. Follow me and I'll show you how. 35 Self-help is no help at all. Self-sacrifice is the way, my way, to saving yourself, your true self. 36 What good would it do to get everything you want and lose you, the real you? 37 What could you ever trade your soul for?
> 
> 
> 
> Lord,
> 
> May we gain a greater sense of how you work for our good, allow us to give you the control by allowing you to lead our lives. May we never run from suffering but embrace the challenges for all they are, so that we can learn all that you have called us to be.
> 
> In your name alone,
> 
> Amen.
> 
> 
> *
> xxx_faithful*

You are speaking my language today! Thank you so much! :hugs:


----------



## Aims13h

xxx_faithful said:


> Mark 8:32-37 (The Message)
> 
> 32 He said this simply and clearly so they couldn't miss it. 33 Turning and seeing his disciples wavering, wondering what to believe, Jesus confronted Peter. "Peter, get out of my way! Satan, get lost! You have no idea how God works." 34 Calling the crowd to join his disciples, he said, "Anyone who intends to come with me has to let me lead. You're not in the driver's seat; I am. Don't run from suffering; embrace it. Follow me and I'll show you how. 35 Self-help is no help at all. Self-sacrifice is the way, my way, to saving yourself, your true self. 36 What good would it do to get everything you want and lose you, the real you? 37 What could you ever trade your soul for?
> 
> 
> 
> Lord,
> 
> May we gain a greater sense of how you work for our good, allow us to give you the control by allowing you to lead our lives. May we never run from suffering but embrace the challenges for all they are, so that we can learn all that you have called us to be.
> 
> In your name alone,
> 
> Amen.
> 
> 
> *
> xxx_faithful*

Perfect!


----------



## xxx_faithful

I had been meaning to post this for a few weeks but somehow God kept revealing more to the revelation I had so I continued to wait and hear what he had to say. I hope it speaks to you like it did for me.

*Depicting jealously*

I was at the Hairdressers the other day getting my hair done, as you do. I noticed for the first time I acted like what she said didn't effect me. It made me curious to think, maybe it didn't. When asking my hairdresser general questions, I was not prepared for my reaction - or my lack of one. 

Instead, I did not even have a remote amount of 'wanting to be her' stewing within. It was a plain cold response on my behalf, a response as if I had asked her about the weather. I don't know if it was the fact she had 4 children under the age of 25 with no difficulty. Oh that's right, it was the part where she said, she started having her children when she was 13yo.

No jealously. No sting. Nothing. It was as if, I had been curiously stung by something that didn't bother me. What made this story of fertility unjustified for envy? What made this story fair that she had children effortlessly, while others more prepared, didn't? Could it be despite her luck, I did not want to trade places? Could it be because I looked a little closer into the picture, that I was infact repulsed, at a life someone chose for themself.

Why don't we have the same logical reasoning of rationality with our friends when hearing the news of their pregnancy? Could it be that we compare to those that are like ourselves, and build a bridge of differences to those that aren't? Why do we then do this? Make ourselves feel better when we have it altogether? But when we don't, we not only feel unfavored by God, but go as far as comparing us with others. We are only human but it doesn't excuse our behaviour in times when we choose to compare others to ourselves. We think comparing eases the pain, but answered truthfully, all it does is make the envy linger.

Let us break the temptation to envy someone else's story over our own. Let us think it through enough to realise the only life we want, is the one God has called us to have. Not your neighbour, your best friend or your sisters.

_"To wish you were someone else, is to waste the person you are."_


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## No Doubt

Faithful, so very true. I've myself feeling that same way lately, considering we're ntnp and my worry of becoming jealous and "trying" ridiculously hard again. But every time I feel that way I also immediately feel a sense of relief. Sometimes as I see other's around me or hear other's stories and am in fact grateful that my story is different. It's very calming and definitely allows me to celebrate others!

I watch NCIS and actress that plays Abby, Pauly Perrette (I'm sure I spelled her last name wrong), she did a commercial about "be yourself". He closing statement was "So be yourself...besides, everyone else is taken". I really had to think about that one day...


----------



## Godsjewel

You stand on the sidelines of life, watching mothers soothing their crying babies as your own tears cascade down your face. You see fathers rushing their sons off to football practice as you rush back to the local fertility clinic. The parade of if onlys marches past your minds eye as you question every decision youve ever made in your efforts to have a baby.

If only Id started treatment earlier
If only I hadnt taken that pain killer or gotten in that hot tub
If only Id married someone who wasnt infertile
If only I had taken better care of my body
If only Id served God more faithfully
If only I would have called the doctor as soon as I started to bleed
If only
If only

Journey back in time with me and lets slip through the door of an Egyptian throne room. One very powerful man stands with tear-swollen eyes looking at 11 terrified men who are witnessing the most mind-blowing theatrics they could have ever imagined. Joseph reveals his identity to the brothers who threw him into a pit and sold him into slavery when he was just a skinny, gangly 17 year old boy. Now hes second in command of Egypt. What would be their fate?

Josephs brothers stand before him trembling because they know he has the authority to do with them as he wishes. Now is the chance for him to destroy them for all the heartache they caused in his life. What was his response to them?

Now do not be grieved or angry with yourselves, because you sold me here, for God sent me before you to preserve life. (Genesis 45:5)

And just so you dont think that Josephs extension of mercy was just a momentary, emotional response, flip over to Genesis 50:20. Hes speaking to his brothers at the death of their father. They are afraid that Joseph will take revenge on them now that their father is not around to witness it. Joseph once again looks at them and says As for you, you meant evil against me, but God meant it for good in order to bring about this present result, to preserve many people alive. (Genesis 50:20)

What? Why such gracious responses? Come on! Admit it! You wanted to hear him say something like If only you had gotten me out of the pit, Id save you now! But you really blew it this time, buddy! Lets see how you like prison food! How was Joseph able to grant such mercy and grace?

Its really quite simple. Joseph changed the if onlys in his life to had it not beens.

Had it not been for his brothers throwing him in a pit and selling him into slavery, he would never have gotten to Egypt,.
Had it not been for Joseph being in Egypt, he would never have been placed in Potiphars home.
Had it not been for the time he spent in Potiphars home, he would never have been wrongly accused of a sexual crime and thrown in prison.
Had it not been for his imprisonment, Joseph would have never met Pharaohs cupbearer and baker, whose dreams he was meant to interpret.
Had it not been for interpreting the dreams of Pharaohs cupbearer and baker, Joseph would never have been able to interpret Pharaohs dreams.
Had it not been for interpreting Pharaohs dreams, Joseph would never have risen to second in command over Egypt.
Had it not been for Joseph rising to power, he would have never been in a position to save the same family members who threw him into a pit years before.

When you reach the resolution of your infertility story, may you watch the parade of if onlys become a beautiful display of had it not beens:

Had it not been for infertility, I would never have pursued the adoption of this precious child God ordained for my family before time began.
Had it not been for infertility, I would never have learned how to communicate with my spouse the way we do now.
Had it not been for infertility, I would never have known how to trust God through His silence.
Had it not been for infertility, we would not have experienced the comfort of God in great trials.
Had it not been for infertility, we would never have sought God and His will for our lives the way we have.
Had it not been
Had it not been

Dont let the enemy of your soul convince you that difficult situations mean God isnt working and moving. Hes working through the celebrations. Hes working through your tears. Change the if onlys in your life to a marvelous parade of had it not beens.

-BF


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Ladies,

How are we feeling this month? I was reading my daily devotion today and I felt the Holy Spirit speak to me, through this chapter.

*Habakkuk 2:2-3 (The Message)
Full of Self, but Soul-Empty*

2-3 And then God answered: &#8220;Write this.
Write what you see.
Write it out in big block letters
so that it can be read on the run.
This vision-message is a witness
pointing to what&#8217;s coming.
It aches for the coming&#8212;it can hardly wait!
And it doesn&#8217;t lie.
If it seems slow in coming, wait.
It&#8217;s on its way. It will come right on time.

God wants us to live by discernment&#8212;revelation knowledge, not head knowledge. It's difficult to exercise discernment if you're always trying to figure out everything. But when you're willing to say, "God, I can't figure this out, so I'm going to trust You to give me revelation that will set me free," then you can be comfortable in spite of not knowing.

_There is nothing we can do to make him, and there's nothing we can do to stop him. __*God is God, he is always on time. *_
*

xxx_faithful*


----------



## Jett55

Doing pretty good feeling much better think I love 2nd tri lol right now though our home is without water as a pipe broke so gotta get it fixed but the good news is we don't have to worry about paying for the plumber our church has decided to make sure it gets taken care so def. blessed since we don't have the finances to be worrying about it. But then there's the water bill that the water company may or may not work with us on so pray we have some favor with this situation. Being without water is difficult but we're fortunate my family lives across the street for us so we can get showers & stuff :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

No news here really...Hcg was down to 408 on Thursday. Anxious to see it below 5! Did start spotting today, not sure what that is about, but fxd that AF will soon follow. Dh & I did have a wonderful weekend in the mountains. Lots of peace & time to feel God's presence. Refreshed, rejuvenated & renewed with Hope for our future :)


----------



## uwa_amanda

Nothing really much going on here either.

My father is going in for a hip replacement surgery within the next week, so I'm a little worried about that. His doctor and he were trying hard to delay the surgery as long as they could, but his hip basically collapsed at work and it threw him into medical leave a lot sooner than either of my parents were expecting. Praying for a very successful surgery and a smooth rehab afterwards.


----------



## No Doubt

Jett, most say 2nd tri is the best cause you're not so sick, but also not so uncomfortable or without energy yet! Can't say I agree asi was without energy the whole way through, lol. So glad you have assistance with the pipe. We had to replace only 5ft and it was $3500...for 5ft! We got a discount cause we had a newborn and the guy nice, bit still... So definitely a blessing! Praying the water bill comes through as well.

Cupcake, glad you and hubbs had the time go relax and rejuvenate and seek/hear God. That's always refreshing and just what a person needs. Hopefully your body is trying to get back to normal.

Faithful, thank you. Patience and perfect timing has really been in the forefront of my kind lately...a reminder and way to peace for me.

AFM I'm doing pretty good. In our ntnp journey I've had some thoughts pop into my mind that are unwelcome...rush, rush, rush, but I ray that God give me patience and whatever He has for me in His perfect timing and I always feel better. So just basically hanging out and enjoying my life right now. Me and hubbs are doing really well. Virtue is growing and thriving. So all in all, I'm happy and pleased and feel good with how everything is!


----------



## No Doubt

Amanda praying for your father and his surgery, and a quick healing for him.


----------



## xxx_faithful

_Some amputees continue to experience the presence of the removed part(such as a limb) for weeks, sometimes years. They can experience pain in missing fingers and toes; and some people who experience "phantom limb," as this phenomenon is referred to, even believe they can hold and feel objects in a missing hand.
_

I stumbled upon this fascinating statement in a psychology book I have been reading. 

If our mind is able to experience something that no longer exists apart of our body, and if our mind is able to feel pain in areas that are infact - no longer there. Then I can't help but think... What does our brain do with our emotions? What does our brain do with the areas of our life that have infact - been healed, but are purely existing because we fiercely believe it so. That we not only go as far as convincing ourselves it's still there, but as far as experiencing its pain.

I will never cease to understand the power and significance of our minds and our bodies to self heal. God created us with the ability and internal structures to fight, to adapt and to rejuvenate. Our minds and bodies just need our instruction to do so.


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## Kuawen

Not doing so well today... tomorrow is my would-have-been due date. We're just continuing to try and save up money for the possibility of needing to go have tests done. We recently found out that our health insurance doesn't cover anything related to the diagnosis or treatment of infertility, so anything we need to have done will be out of pocket... We've decided to keep trying naturally until Mother's Day, and then go to a fertility clinic from there. 

I feel very... I can't even find the words to properly express it. But this morning my daily scripture phone app brought up Isaiah 55:10-11

10 "For as the rain and the snow come down from heaven and do not return there but water the earth, making it bring forth and sprout, giving seed to the sower and bread to the eater, 
11 so shall my word be that goes out from my mouth; it shall not return to me empty, but it shall accomplish that which I purpose, and shall succeed in the thing for which I sent it."

I felt it was very appropriate for today, what with all the rain and storms we are having/expecting to have here in California(funny enough there's not a cloud in the sky right now where I am, but we have a 100% chance of rain tomorrow). 

But even more than that, I felt comforted by the verse. Tomorrow is my would-be due date, and it seems so appropriate that it would rain on that day. Why shouldn't the angels be crying alongside me? But God sent that little angel to me for only 4 short weeks, and though I cannot see it now, I have to keep faith that my LO was able to fulfill the purpose God sent them to do.


----------



## No Doubt

Wow kuawen. I know tomorrow will be hard, but that was really beautiful. There are so many ways you could think of that...the angels crying, or maybe even a sign that God has not forgotten the promise He gave you, and in your waiting neither should you. A gentle reminder that what he says does and will come to fruition.


----------



## HisGrace

Kuawen, you are in my prayers. Please remember rain is also a sign of life to come. God's Word is true.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Kuawen-Sorry. I'm sure it will be hard on us when our due date arrives :( Of course we are praying & hoping to be blessed again by then. Your time will come!

Afm-Been lying low & waiting on my HCG levels to reach 0 :/ Should get results from yesterday's draw this evening. Still getting + HPT, but lines are much lighter now, so hoping for low numbers today! I had just about decided after my Saline flush on my tubes this coming cycle, that we would just try Femara with TI, but dh seems to think that IUI is the way to go...I guess I'm just affraid it won't work again & don't want to face it...Trying to give it to God, but the flesh keeps taking it back. Not sure why it's so hard to just stop worrying & just trust Him with all this TTC business...*sigh...Hope all you Mom's & TTC'ers are doing well & Have a Blessed Friday, as well as the weekend!!!


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Ladies,

I am currently on cycle #3(month 6) for baby no.2. I have not progressed onto cycle #4 as i am still awaiting AF. I would usually get my period the day after taking provera, however, it will be 70 days since my last AF, it somehow doesn't seem to be working effectively this month. I will be going to my first Dr's appointment since moving to America a few months ago, to pick up a script for the provera medication. I will ask if there's anything else i can take to bring fourth AF. I am praying that God will give the Dr knowledge on what she could recommend or encourage that i do, that will give me some clarity.

*
xxx_faithful*


----------



## xxx_faithful

It's hard not to feel alienated when we keep what we go through to ourselves, but the more I open up about _my waiting_, the more I find people experiencing _their waiting_, also. 

Infertility really can happen to any woman, at any age. Women ought to know they they are *NOT* invincible, and they *CANNOT* separate the fertile to the infertile. They have no place on earth to act superior or in nicer terms, _fortunate not to experience it._

While others are feeling lucky that they haven't gone through infertility, I am feeling lucky that I have. I am lucky because not everyone is able to have a story, and a good story might I add - of how God came through for them.

I pray you will feel comforted by the people you are surrounded with, that you learn everything you are meant to learn and that God will continue to flood testimony and realness into your life, _in your waiting_.

We are all prone to life's arrows, it's how you deal with your wounds.

*
xxx_faithful*


----------



## Aims13h

xxx_faithful said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am currently on cycle #3(month 6) for baby no.2. I have not progressed onto cycle #4 as i am still awaiting AF. I would usually get my period the day after taking provera, however, it will be 70 days since my last AF, it somehow doesn't seem to be working effectively this month. I will be going to my first Dr's appointment since moving to America a few months ago, to pick up a script for the provera medication. I will ask if there's anything else i can take to bring fourth AF. I am praying that God will give the Dr knowledge on what she could recommend or encourage that i do, that will give me some clarity.
> 
> *
> xxx_faithful*

I will continue to keep you in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Cupcake, giving it to God is always the easy part in opinion...leaving it there is what's hard. I think we've given something to God that we take back, so what I'd encourage you to do is keep giving it to Him. Everyday, every hour, every minute if you have to. Things are going to happen and words are gonna be said that will bring us back to that place, but we have to remind ourselves and each other that there is a reason we gave it to God in the first place. He's much better at dealing with it than we are and knows much more about our situation than we do. Praying for you hun.

Faithful...sorry the provera isn't working. Praying for wisdom for the doctors to be able to provide answers and effective outcome.


----------



## phaedypants

Kuawen... That is such a hard emotion to navigate. It is hard to make sense of all the pain and uncertainty, but be assured by the scripture you read. 

My period is a day late, and I just took a negative test. It was nice to even feel the possibility again, because usually my period is clockwork. It was nice to feel that tiny hope. It was hard to see the single line on the test. Each month isn't quite as heart-wrenching as it used to be. I do see a bigger picture now. But it's still hard. I said sad things to myself for about a minute, and then melted into prayer. 

I feel assured, despite everything. Isn't that strange?


----------



## uwa_amanda

I have another co-worker whose wife is about to give birth to their second child next Thursday. My husband and I went to pick out their baby gift and for the first time in several years, I didn't get mopey or upset!

In other news, my father's hip replacement surgery is scheduled for next Friday. He'll be in the hospital from Friday through Monday. I told my boss about it and she wanted to schedule me to be off. I told her that my mama said for me to work (my mama's a hoot! Y'all just don't know :haha:). My boss was like, "You know you're not going to be worth a crap that day." I told her, "I know...I figured I'd be paid to be not worth a crap!" All she could do was laugh. I'm praying for a safe operation and a smooth rehab.

Praying for each and every one of you wonderful ladies wherever you are in your journeys! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xxx_faithful

Who would of thought you can actually buy clomid online without a script lol. Some claim it works, some claim the lack of authenticity. Has anyone _purchased clomid online?_

Previously I had contacted the Dr's here in Texas and explained my history with fertility and that I'm simply after a script for a fertility drug, clomid. The lady told me, I would need the original health records from back in Australia to be sent over, for a GP to prescribe it to me. This would save a lot of time in a Fertility Specialists office, not to mention the tastings that need to be performed. So I got my records sent over, brought them to my Dr's apt today, and it turns out the Dr could not prescribe it to me, due to her lack of knowledge on the drug and referred me to a Specialist. Despite what reception had previously stated. 

I was hoping it would be straight forward as I have my records and I have already been through all the testing that is involved in fertility, conceiving our first baby. I'm a bit confused how it works here in the States.. _Should I try another GP? Do you think the Specialist will need me to do a refresher in terms of tests, just for a script? Should I gamble it and buy clomid online?_


----------



## hollydazzles

You ladies still taking on newbies?


----------



## No Doubt

Hi Holly! Welcome!

Faithful...do not buy clomid online. That is a hard drug to take. When I took it, I started overstimming on it and it got to be too painful for me during ovulation and I was on the lowest dosage. Even my pcp said it was a hard drug to take and he does not specialize in fertility. Definitely get a script for it as there are different dosages depending on your situation which your doctor will need to evaluate. You may have to to more testing simply because as they say, everytime is different. Not to mention when I did get preggo my doc told me I was higher risk just because I'd taken fertility meds, even though Virtue was a natural conception. My doc said that sometimes fertility meds taken in the past can have an affect on the pregnancy. Find a good gyno and give them your records and discuss your history and current goals. If they refer you to a specialist then so be it, but I wouldn't feel comfortable with someone who doesn't know much about clomid, and fertility is there area of expertise. Clomid is a very familiar and common fertility drug, so I'm a bit concerned she doesn't know much about it.


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Faithful! 

So I agree with No Doubt buying drugs online is very dangerous. 

Here in US the GP does the most basic of health care and then anything specialized is transferred to a Specialist. So yes you do need to go to a Specialist. I am in the same boat my OBGYN had to send me on to a fertility specialist since I want to try Metformin and also Clomid. 

It is a pain but I also take comfort in knowing they have the most update info, have experience and are super qualified! 

It is not like that is Australia? Did you have to use an OBGYN or GP to get your clomid last time? 

Blessings & Babydust,


----------



## xxx_faithful

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Hello Faithful!
> 
> So I agree with No Doubt buying drugs online is very dangerous.
> 
> Here in US the GP does the most basic of health care and then anything specialized is transferred to a Specialist. So yes you do need to go to a Specialist. I am in the same boat my OBGYN had to send me on to a fertility specialist since I want to try Metformin and also Clomid.
> 
> It is a pain but I also take comfort in knowing they have the most update info, have experience and are super qualified!
> 
> It is not like that is Australia? Did you have to use an OBGYN or GP to get your clomid last time?
> 
> Blessings & Babydust,



Thanks ByHisGrace,

I guess its a bit different in Australia. I was referred to a Fertility Specialist in 2011 and had all my testings done there, i was told i was irregular and needed provera, as everything else came back fine. And whenever i needed a script for either provera or clomid a GP would prescribe it to me.


----------



## xxx_faithful

*Hillsong UNITED - Oceans*
*
"Spirit lead me where my trust is without borders
Let me walk upon the waters
Wherever You would call me
Take me deeper than my feet could ever wander
And my faith will be made stronger
In the presence of my Savior"
*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLrQWVpoh7U 
*
xxx_faithful*


----------



## eyemom

You may not have to see a fertility specialist. A "regular" obgyn may be able to help you. I guess depends on the Dr and the practice. But I'd think it's unlikely that your GP would prescribe it. Unless you have a family practice doctor who is comfortable with that stuff.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Welcome Holly! Hope your Journey is successfully short! :)


----------



## No Doubt

Faithful, it also depends on your insurance. I don't have to be referred. I can just call and make an appt with the specialist if I want. I have an HMO for my health insurance though. I know with a lot of PPOs you need a referral from your doctor in order to get to a specialist, so call a few specialist and see if the require a referral or not. But yes, your obgyn should be able to assist...mine initially prescribed me clomid, but after so long of it not working and her not taking a more aggressive approach, I just called the specialist myself.


----------



## Godsjewel

Welcome Holly!!!

Hello my lovely ladies, sorry I have been MIA for a bit. I think about you all and pray for you often :hugs:

Bec,

My OB ran some basic testing and then when everything came out fine she referred me to a fertility specialist. I'm glad she did because I feel they know more and can help with all different types of situations. I would definitely call and get a consult visit and see what your options are.

DO NOT ORDER MEDICATION ONLINE WITHOUT A SCRIPT!!! 

That was said in love :haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

Joyce and her husband Wade have served God for many years. They also struggled with not being able to conceive for many years. Many tears flowed over the course of about 10 years as they waited and trusted God for a child. Following the loss of a baby to an ectopic pregnancy, Joyce endured one round of IVF. God has blessed them abundantly with the birth of healthy tripletstwo boys and a girl. Joyce shares her story of the blessings she found in her struggle with infertility.

As hard as my struggle with infertility was, there were blessings to be found in the battle. I dont know if I could have seen it then, but looking back, I see infertilitys blessings.

Waiting was the worst part of everything for me. I have always hated to wait! However, looking back I see that infertility and waiting for God to give us a child has made me a more patient person. Ive learned that I can wait a lot easier now than I used to be able to. My trust in God is so much stronger now. Because of having to wait for all those years, now I know that I can just hold on to the promises I found in the Lord. Ive had so many miracles happen in my life, my faith is simply stronger. 

My husband, Wade, and I had talked about how we were going to handle the hard times that infertility brought and how we would respond to what God was doing in our lives. We had always said that no matter whatno matter if the Lord gave us a child or notwe would always serve Him, walk with Him and live our lives for Him. Im so glad we did.

Through our experience with infertility we found the joy of the Lord to be our Strength. Living in the joy of the Lord and relying on His strength is not the same as being happy. Happiness is something that comes and goes depending on your circumstances. The joy of the Lord is the strength you find within yourself that comes from the Lord that He gives you to go on, no matter the situation you are in.

I think God used infertility to get to the point where we would stop trusting in our own abilities and totally put our trust in Him. The lowest point for us came right before I got pregnant. He brought us to the place where we were so humbled that we were willing to say Okay, Lord. Whatever You want to do in our lives is good. You just never know what blessings God has planned for you.

One of the biggest blessings of this trial in our lives is our current walk with God. I have never had a walk closer to God than I do right now at this moment. I know the time in our lives when we were trying unsuccessfully to get pregnant strengthened me and made my relationship with God closer. The fight was hard, yet it just made our walk so much stronger.

-BF


----------



## ttcmoon

Hi Godsjewel, I am so glad to know about your pregnancy. I hope everything is well at your end.
I have been away from BnB from long time. Wish all ladies all the best.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Came across this quote today

*Maybe our story is not about victories, triumphs and fairytale endings. Maybe it is about perseverance. Maybe its about not giving up.*

*
xxx_faithful*


----------



## cupcakestoy

This is so Awesome! I went to TCTC, which is a youth conference, in Jan. Just a day after our IUI. During the service that we weekend we were told to clear our minds & open our hearts. God would send us a word that would impact our lives in 2014. Out of no where the word "persevere" entered my mind. I wanted joy or hope but I knew that "persevere" was my word! During the rough times when my heart was breaking, tears flowing, I would hear a soft voice whisper "my word" & feel God's spirit wrap around my broken soul. Today as the grief has subsided, I can see how fitting my word was for my Journey. Today I thank God for preparing me for what lies ahead, not only with TTC, but in my life. With my Lord holding me, I can not only persevere, but overcome, succeed & believe in His gracious Blessings!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Super excited to report......AF has finally arrived!!!! Thinking it's not going to be pleasant, as cramping is already pretty bad. :/ BUT I will be calling to schedule my saline flush thing for next week. Ready to climb back on the TTC horse....FINALLY!!!!! Did your O day change 1st cycle after M/C?:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

A new mother walks into the auditorium of the church with her brand new bundle of joy and is suddenly surrounded by well-wishers. At the sound of the slightest coo or whimper, squeals and giggles fill the air. Does anyone notice the young lady quietly slip out the back door and head for her car? A young couple joyfully announces, Were expecting! Does anyone happen to notice the young husband slip his arm around his wife as they both drop their heads and pray that the service begins soon? 

Has this happened to you? Probably way too many times. What has brought about your reaction? Are you not happy for the new and expectant parents? Can you not share in someone elses joy? No, you are not selfish, uncaring people. Rather you are the ones who face a bitter struggle every time they see an expectant mother or a new baby. You are the ones who have found yourself struggling with infertility.

The ungranted desire for a child can be all-consuming. New babies and pregnant women are constant reminders of what you cannot have, but have longed for all your life. The hurt is constant. The struggle is hard. The answers are unclear. What is clear is that we have a Heavenly Father who loves us and understands the pain. 

Throughout Scripture we see people just like you and me who have on bended knee, begged God for a child. Within the pages of Scripture we see hurting wives begging God for a child. We see husbands trying their best to fill the void in their families. We see people misunderstood. We see gallons and gallons of tears. But each and every time we see God intervening and bringing hope and healing to those He loves so very deeply. There is so much we can glean from these precious, sacred words to heal the hurt and give encouragement that the world simply cannot give. This is the purpose of Daily Double Portions.

Throughout the year, you will receive an encouraging email every Monday through Friday. Youll be amazed to learn of couples in the Bible who found themselves immersed in infertility, just as each of us have been. Well find truths in their stories and in the lives of other ordinary men and women who met up with an out of the ordinary God. It thrills me to death to realize that God looked down through time and eternity and knew that each and every one of us who finds conception to be a challenge would need encouragement when it came to our quest to have a family. He is so interested in our lives that He included infertility story in His Holy, living, God breathed Word. Hidden within the pages of the Bible are people just like me, who cried hot tears, just like yours, and fell upon the mercy of God just like we can and found help in their time of need. 

Perhaps you never realized that God cares when your heart breaks into every time you start a period. Maybe you never thought that God weeps with you every Mothers Day. God cares because He cares for you. 



-BF


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies, 

Can you please pray for my husband he is really sick again and we are on our way to the hospital for him to be admitted. He has many health issues but currently his GI issues are at the worst they have ever been. 

I know God can heal him!

Blessings,


----------



## Godsjewel

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Can you please pray for my husband he is really sick again and we are on our way to the hospital for him to be admitted. He has many health issues but currently his GI issues are at the worst they have ever been.
> 
> I know God can heal him!
> 
> Blessings,

Yes He can! Our God is still in the healing business and I stand in agreement with you that he will be healed in Jesus' precious name!


----------



## ProfWife

Hey ladies. A week ago one of my dear friends lost her baby at about 19 weeks. It would have been their first son (they have two older girls). They were over the moon to finally get a boy...then couldn't find a heartbeat. She was induced and he was a perfect little one...6 oz. 7 inches long. Obviously they are devestated by the loss. Please keep them in your prayers. They are doing a private service tomorrow for him.


----------



## No Doubt

ByHisGrace, praying for your hubbs hun. I hope all has been well so far.

Pro, so sorry to hear of your friend's loss. I will keep her and her family in prayers.


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies, 

Prof Wife so sorry for you friends loss I will keep them in prayer. 

Things are ok...been updating in my journal I know not TTC related but...

Blessings & Babydust,


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Hey ladies. A week ago one of my dear friends lost her baby at about 19 weeks. It would have been their first son (they have two older girls). They were over the moon to finally get a boy...then couldn't find a heartbeat. She was induced and he was a perfect little one...6 oz. 7 inches long. Obviously they are devestated by the loss. Please keep them in your prayers. They are doing a private service tomorrow for him.

My heart aches for her and her family. Before I was born, my mom was pregnant with a little girl and also miscarried at 19 weeks. She described it all to me and I can't even imagine what my mom or your friend went through, but Ido know how big our God is to help heal their wounded hearts and comfort them during this time.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Prayers sent ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. Afm AF is gone :) having my SIS done Thursday. Hoping all goes well & looking forward to TTC again! Praying God blesses us with our keeper this time around.


----------



## ttcmoon

Cupscake - Go girl! All the best for the journey.

ProfWife - I am really sorry for your friend. I dont have words to express my feeling.Its a very bad news. I will definitely keep them in my prayers.


----------



## HisGrace

My son just took his first steps!!! Now I know that's a normal step in a child's development, but when my son was just a few days old they were preparing us for the worst. And if the worst didn't happen they were preparing us for a son that would be in a wheelchair all his life not able to speak or walk. But God!!! But God!!! But God!!! But God always has the final say. He has healed my son and made him whole.


----------



## ttcmoon

HisGrace , That is really a great news! May God bless him...


----------



## RayeAnne

Hello ladies! <3

Can I join this group? TTC number 3 for over a year now. Took us 18 month (and 3 failed rounds of IUI's) to conceive our DD.

Just saw FS yesterday; going in for ultrasound tomorrow (cd 11) to see how my ovaries look, make sure they are ready and looking good to release that egg! I'll be getting my bloodwork done one week after O to check progesterone/estrogen levels and DH has his SA next week.
Ready to get this show on the road!


----------



## No Doubt

Hisgrace, that id amazingly wonderful news hun! So happy for and your family! Praise God for making all things possible!

Welcome Raye! Praying everything looks good for the eggies!


----------



## cupcakestoy

RayeAnne said:


> Hello ladies! <3
> 
> Can I join this group? TTC number 3 for over a year now. Took us 18 month (and 3 failed rounds of IUI's) to conceive our DD.
> 
> Just saw FS yesterday; going in for ultrasound tomorrow (cd 11) to see how my ovaries look, make sure they are ready and looking good to release that egg! I'll be getting my bloodwork done one week after O to check progesterone/estrogen levels and DH has his SA next week.
> Ready to get this show on the road!

Welcome RayeAnne :)


----------



## ProfWife

HisGrace - That is AWESOME! Praise God!

Cupcake - If you can take ibuprofen, take two about 30 minutes before the procedure. I had more cramping with that than my HSG, but I'd forgotten to take the meds that time.


AFM - My friend is not doing well at ALL. I found out that her employer wouldn't give her paid leave for this, since it wasn't a "child's death" (where you get certain berevement leave) and it wasn't a "birth" (since he was technically a miscarried stillborn). She's using her vacation time in order to stay home for 2 weeks to recover from the labor and grieve. I'm just LIVID. How on earth can they not give this woman time off. Worse of all, they talked it up as the baby going to a "better place" (they have a toddler who can't quite understand, but she gets heaven and Jesus). The toddler announced at dinner that she was glad her little brother died and went to heaven. She didn't understand why Mommy ran off in tears from dinner though. I'm praying my friend decides to go for some counseling...she needs to work through these uncharted waters.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Pro wife for the advice. :)


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> My son just took his first steps!!! Now I know that's a normal step in a child's development, but when my son was just a few days old they were preparing us for the worst. And if the worst didn't happen they were preparing us for a son that would be in a wheelchair all his life not able to speak or walk. But God!!! But God!!! But God!!! But God always has the final say. He has healed my son and made him whole.

Wohoo!!! :happydance: What a might God we serve!!! Thank you Lord for what you have done and are going to continue to do!


----------



## Godsjewel

RayeAnne said:


> Hello ladies! <3
> 
> Can I join this group? TTC number 3 for over a year now. Took us 18 month (and 3 failed rounds of IUI's) to conceive our DD.
> 
> Just saw FS yesterday; going in for ultrasound tomorrow (cd 11) to see how my ovaries look, make sure they are ready and looking good to release that egg! I'll be getting my bloodwork done one week after O to check progesterone/estrogen levels and DH has his SA next week.
> Ready to get this show on the road!

Welcome RayeAnne :flower:

My sis-in-law is in a similar situation as you. She has 2 beautiful little boys and has been trying for her 3rd for about 20 months. She did get pregnant after a year, but sadly ended in a miscarriage.

Praying that your body reacts as it should and that you will release that perfect egg :thumbup:


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> HisGrace - That is AWESOME! Praise God!
> 
> Cupcake - If you can take ibuprofen, take two about 30 minutes before the procedure. I had more cramping with that than my HSG, but I'd forgotten to take the meds that time.
> 
> 
> AFM - My friend is not doing well at ALL. I found out that her employer wouldn't give her paid leave for this, since it wasn't a "child's death" (where you get certain berevement leave) and it wasn't a "birth" (since he was technically a miscarried stillborn). She's using her vacation time in order to stay home for 2 weeks to recover from the labor and grieve. I'm just LIVID. How on earth can they not give this woman time off. Worse of all, they talked it up as the baby going to a "better place" (they have a toddler who can't quite understand, but she gets heaven and Jesus). The toddler announced at dinner that she was glad her little brother died and went to heaven. She didn't understand why Mommy ran off in tears from dinner though. I'm praying my friend decides to go for some counseling...she needs to work through these uncharted waters.

I guess depending on where you live, we have what is called, "family medical leave act" in which we can take up to 12 weeks away from work, but it isn't with pay, it will just keep your job secure. Is there anything like that where she lives? 

I still can't imagine and am praying that God touches her body and the right counselor will come along, if she chooses.


----------



## ProfWife

Sarah - She could use FLMA to retain her job. However, employers are also required to give a certain amount of bereavement leave for a child's death and a certain amount of paid leave for maternity since she's been there long enough. They are opting for neither since he was a premature stillborn. So, she has to use vacation that she accrued to be able to spend time with her daughters in order to grieve her son's death. Sickens me that their HR department is treating her like this.


----------



## No Doubt

Pro she should fight that. I'm sure there is specific language somewhere. She did technically give birth. Terrible how heartless people and companies can be. I'm wo sorry for her.


----------



## ProfWife

If she gives me the word, I'm going to the news sources about it. Bad media gets things moving, normally.


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Sarah - She could use FLMA to retain her job. However, employers are also required to give a certain amount of bereavement leave for a child's death and a certain amount of paid leave for maternity since she's been there long enough. They are opting for neither since he was a premature stillborn. So, she has to use vacation that she accrued to be able to spend time with her daughters in order to grieve her son's death. Sickens me that their HR department is treating her like this.

Oh, I see. That is so sad. Lord, please show up in this situation!


----------



## ProfWife

Sarah - How are you and those precious babies doing??


----------



## eyemom

I was so enraged (maybe not the best reaction, but maybe the most accurate) hearing of your friend's story, Prof. I told my DH too, and taking it to the media was the first thing out of his mouth. Depends on how it might affect her grieving process, I guess. But she absolutely should have better treatment. I'm so so sad for her, and the last thing she needs is this salt in the wound. My heart goes out to her, and she's in my prayers. <3 I really hope something turns around for her soon.

(Hi ladies, been lurking for months, but I haven't posted in a long time.)


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Sarah - How are you and those precious babies doing??

I'm doing GREAT, thanks for asking :hugs: Those meds have really helped me feel better and I'm able to eat, which is good. I'm just now really exhausted, but I will take that over nausea any day :winkwink:


----------



## Aims13h

Hi Ladies,
I was wondering if you could pray for me, I'm having a hard time today. I took a test this am (8dpo) and was so disappointed to see another bfn. I know that 8dpo in still considered early but with DS2 I had a definite bfp at 8dpo on a frer. I know that 8 months of ttc is nothing compared to some...it feels like an eternity for me.

I found this article I had saved on my phone and completely lost it when I read it (https://theleakyboob.com/?s=baby+explains) , I cried out to God asking him to give me the strength to face the numerous bfn's and the courage to continue to ttc. 
I hope all is well with you all!


----------



## Godsjewel

Aims13h said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I was wondering if you could pray for me, I'm having a hard time today. I took a test this am (8dpo) and was so disappointed to see another bfn. I know that 8dpo in still considered early but with DS2 I had a definite bfp at 8dpo on a frer. I know that 8 months of ttc is nothing compared to some...it feels like an eternity for me.
> 
> I found this article I had saved on my phone and completely lost it when I read it (https://theleakyboob.com/?s=baby+explains) , I cried out to God asking him to give me the strength to face the numerous bfn's and the courage to continue to ttc.
> I hope all is well with you all!

Take it from me sis, I went over 5 years without ever seeing a positive test and if God gave me the strength, He can definitely do the same for you. Praying that you will have peace and comfort in the waiting :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

your Father knows what you need before you ask Him.
Matthew 6:8b

Im not the biggest fan of fast food. Call me crazy, but globs of grease and cold patties of mystery meat have somehow lost their allure. However, an amazing thing recently happened in our local Wendys. Who knew God could use greasy burgers to teach a profound truth from His word? 

The day had been pretty hectic and I still had a long list of errands to be run. The worship music on my radio was being drowned out by the growling rumbles coming from my belly, so I decided to run into a Wendys. I dont know why everyone there was not in as much a hurry as I was! Why didnt they stop what they were doing to come and take my order? Didnt they know I had places to go?

The assignment of taking orders had been given to a particular employee who didnt seem to be thrilled to be at work that day. She nonchalantly walked past the register and mumbled something about being back in a second. Heres the amazing part. My plight caught the eye of an observant cook in the back of the restaurant. Before my order was taken, he walked up to the counter and asked, What do you want to order? I told him what I wanted, and without the first button ever being pushed on the cash register, he scurried off to prepare my meal. I must admit, I found his demeanor a bit humorous. In just a moment, I had a piping hot burger headed my way.

Meanwhile, the employee who was supposed to take my order returned to her post at the counter. Can I take your order? Before she got the words out of her mouth, my new friend walked up and placed my order on a tray right in front of me. I really wish I had a picture of the cashiers face to show you. She was so confused! There was my order, prepared and ready for me before I ever asked her for my food. I guess she wondered how my new friend knew what I wanted before my order was even placed.

Dont you realize that God knows what you have need of before you even ask? He has known every moment of your life since before He laid the foundations of this earth. When you fall across your pillow at night and weep through your requests to God, He already knows what you need. Before you even knew you would face the difficulty of trying to conceive, God knew you would need help, encouragement and healing and made provision for you. You know you need a miracle. God knew you needed a miracle before you knew what a miracle was. 

When you bow your head in prayer to the King of kings, approach Him not only with adoration and reverence, but also with confidence. You can have confidence in knowing that when you cannot find the words to describe the pandemonium that infertility brings to your heart, your Father already knows what you need. When you live through days where prayer does not come easily, know that He knows the desire of your heart even when you cannot bear to ask Him for a baby one more time. When you dont know where the money is coming from for treatment, or you dont know if its time to see a doctor or not, remember that your Father knows the way you should take. If you find yourself like Job and it seems that God is nowhere to be found, remember that He knows the path you take, and when He has tried you, you will come forth as gold. (Job 23:10)

God loves you. He loves you when youre weak. He loves you when youre strong. He knows what you have need of, and He knows just how to work His perfect plan for you.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Aims13h

Reading your words are exactly what I needed today! Thank you for sharing and making my day much more peaceful! :flower:


----------



## HisGrace

Aims13h said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I was wondering if you could pray for me, I'm having a hard time today. I took a test this am (8dpo) and was so disappointed to see another bfn. I know that 8dpo in still considered early but with DS2 I had a definite bfp at 8dpo on a frer. I know that 8 months of ttc is nothing compared to some...it feels like an eternity for me.
> 
> I found this article I had saved on my phone and completely lost it when I read it (https://theleakyboob.com/?s=baby+explains) , I cried out to God asking him to give me the strength to face the numerous bfn's and the courage to continue to ttc.
> I hope all is well with you all!

Please don't think that the length of time of your infertility journey makes your feelings invalid. 8 months is a long time, and I totally understand where you're coming from. I felt like I had reached my breaking point at around 7 months of TTC. I quit the board for a while and got upset with God, but He was still there will me for the next 11 months while I waited on a bfp. He will get you through this. Just lean on Him.


----------



## Godsjewel

Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever.
Hebrews 13:8

Youve all seen them. Those commercials that interrupt your favorite television program. Intimate glimpses into the blissful interactions of parent and infant. An awestruck toddler discovering the wonder of a frog. A bald, gurgling baby gleefully splashing as she is bathed in the kitchen sink. Yes, the voiceover on the commercial is correct. Having a baby changes everything.

Every time I hear that line, I also hear the anguished cry of millions of infertile women: Yeah? Well, not having a baby changes everything too. 

Infertility brings many life changes. Your dreams change. Your view of your future changes. Your plans change. Even your vacations change. After all, you cant go rock climbing during that dreaded two week wait--just in case!

But there one thing that will never change, even through the ups and downs of infertility. Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever.

The same Jesus who wept with Mary and Martha when their hearts were broken, weeps with you as you stare brokenhearted at another negative pregnancy test. Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever.

The same Jesus who wouldnt let go of Peters hand when the storm raged on is the same Jesus who holds you tight every time someone else announces a pregnancy. Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever.

Through your changed dreams and plans, through the changing seasons of your infertility, Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever. He will remain forever steady and unchanging, even as the calendar changes from month to month and year to year.

Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Aims13h

Thank you so much for taking the time to respond to me HisGrace and GodsJewel! I start to feel guilty complaining about my short time dealing with infertility when there are couples who have difficulties for years. 
I feel so much better today than I did yesterday. Thank you, my dear sisters in Christ!


----------



## xxx_faithful

Aims13h said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I was wondering if you could pray for me, I'm having a hard time today. I took a test this am (8dpo) and was so disappointed to see another bfn. I know that 8dpo in still considered early but with DS2 I had a definite bfp at 8dpo on a frer. I know that 8 months of ttc is nothing compared to some...it feels like an eternity for me.
> 
> I found this article I had saved on my phone and completely lost it when I read it (https://theleakyboob.com/?s=baby+explains) , I cried out to God asking him to give me the strength to face the numerous bfn's and the courage to continue to ttc.
> I hope all is well with you all!


I agree with HisGrace, don't think that the length of time of your infertility journey makes your feelings invalid. Everyone has different thresholds of what they are emotionally willing to take, when it comes to infertility. We tried for 1year unintentionally, 1year intentionally and then another 9mths to conceive, after we miscarried the first time. Looking back, yes God did make me stronger and more resilient, more patient and more focused on him. But it doesn't mean i didn't struggle from the first month to the last month trying. I pray in the time that you are waiting, that you use that time to learn more about Him as he gives you all the strength and peace you need, to get you through.

He has your back. He always has and he always will.

*
xxx_faithful*


----------



## xxx_faithful

Dear Lord Father,

I pray the woman in this thread will open their hearts to you and become vulnerable with what you have to say. Do not let them be weary nor troubled with what is ahead of them, nor let them continue living the pain of their past. Renew their spirit and form a hunger in them for a deeper understanding of your Word and the promises you have set before each and everyone of them. Let their lives honour you, and let their words speak your praise.

In Jesus Name, Amen.



_Reflection: Lately I've been thinking in particular about these questions. They are reflective questions and questions made to provoke either an answer or a change in answer. It gets me every time.._

What does your mouth speak?

What does it say about your family? 

About your view on life?

About your faith in God?

If what your heart is made out of, your mouth speaks. Then, what do you pray?
*
xxx_faithful*


----------



## Kuawen

Ladies, I want to thank all of you for your prayers and your kind words through this extremely difficult journey I and my DH have been on for the past 11 months. I'm ecstatic to share that God has blessed us with another BFP, and as of today I have officially missed my AF! I've already surpassed the amount of time that I've spent pregnant with our angels, and so far it's looking like this one is here to stay. 

I would like to ask for your continued prayer, that our LO may continue to grow and be healthy. Praise God!


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations, Kuawen! I pray you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies!!! So my husband is home from the hospital!!!! He is still very sick but at least we are home! 

In other news I have been meaning to post this for a while but well been kinda busy!

A few weeks ago a couple at our church shared their testimony about infertility and I wanted to share it with you. Here is the link to the website and their the name of the sermon. 

www.actsii.org/ Our Story and Your Story Make His-tory

Also another couple in our town who are high school sweethearts and been married 15 years also battled infertility but just announced they are expecting!!! 

Just wanted to share this exciting news as I found it so uplifting!!!

Blessings & Babydust,


----------



## Aims13h

Kuawen said:


> Ladies, I want to thank all of you for your prayers and your kind words through this extremely difficult journey I and my DH have been on for the past 11 months. I'm ecstatic to share that God has blessed us with another BFP, and as of today I have officially missed my AF! I've already surpassed the amount of time that I've spent pregnant with our angels, and so far it's looking like this one is here to stay.
> 
> I would like to ask for your continued prayer, that our LO may continue to grow and be healthy. Praise God!

congratulations!!!! God is good!!! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months! :flower:


----------



## Aims13h

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Hello Ladies!!! So my husband is home from the hospital!!!! He is still very sick but at least we are home!
> 
> In other news I have been meaning to post this for a while but well been kinda busy!
> 
> A few weeks ago a couple at our church shared their testimony about infertility and I wanted to share it with you. Here is the link to the website and their the name of the sermon.
> 
> www.actsii.org/ Our Story and Your Story Make His-tory
> 
> Also another couple in our town who are high school sweethearts and been married 15 years also battled infertility but just announced they are expecting!!!
> 
> Just wanted to share this exciting news as I found it so uplifting!!!
> 
> Blessings & Babydust,

So happy to hear that he is well enough to be home!


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations, Kuawen!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Kuawen~Congrats again & Prayers for a H&H 9 months! Hope your bfp is the start of a Trend!!!

ByHisGrace08~Praise God! Glad your dh is home! Prayers for a complete recovery! Such inspiring news also! God is Faithful!!!!


----------



## Kuawen

Unfortunately, as quickly as we knew of their existence, our LO went to be with God today. I've now had 3 CP's within the last year, and my DH and I have decided to contact that local fertility clinic in hopes of receiving the help that my current doctor has failed to give. I want to thank you all for your kind words and ask for your prayers as we endure this third and most painful loss.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Kuawen I'm so sorry for your lose. I cant imagine the hurt your going through. I will be praying for strength and guidance for the doctors so they can figure out the problem.

It feels like I only post when I need prayer but I do stalk this thread. You guys are just such great prayer warriors that when I really need something prayed for I try and ask everybody I know.

My poor younger sister she has had two miscarriages in the last year. The first one being while I was pregnant with Jack. She found out at the beginning of the month that shes pregnant again. They went in for an early ultrasound last week (she thought she was 8 weeks) and they couldn't find the heartbeat and the baby was measuring smaller than it should have. So she has a follow up ultrasound on Tuesday. If you giys could take a minute and pray for her and her hubby. They are having a really hard time. If they do end up loosing this baby the doctors will finally do some test to find out why this keeps happening. So if you could also pray for that. I would be eternally in your debate. 
I hate seeing my sister go through this and notbe able to do anything for her.


----------



## ProfWife

Kuawen...I am so sorry for this loss. At least we know who is holding that precious little one. Doesn't help the pain much though.


----------



## phaedypants

Kuawen... I am so sorry. I remember after my miscarriage just feeling adrift at sea... so far away from everyone else... I didn't know what to feel. I pray that God pulls you closer than ever into his arms, and you feel the love that's all around you. 

I pray that for each one of us. It has been over a year since my miscarriage, and I still feel a very private pain. 

For those of us enveloped in that loss, I pray for the comfort of God, who is sometimes the only one who we can share the secret depths of our pain. We might smile bravely for our friends and family, and even our husbands, but we can open up the depths of our wounds to God.

For those of us struggling with the uncertain emotional roller coaster of waiting and hoping and persevering through disappointments, I pray for faith that God has chosen a life for us that will fill our souls up to the brim.

And for those of you who are, at this moment, living in the moments of the miracle you have patiently waited upon, I pray that you fully submit to the gift of rejoicing! Rejoice without fear and worry. Know that God has shown you His power and glory, and know that those of us who are still waiting look to your miracles with absolute joy and faith that our time will also come.


----------



## Godsjewel

Kuawen said:


> Unfortunately, as quickly as we knew of their existence, our LO went to be with God today. I've now had 3 CP's within the last year, and my DH and I have decided to contact that local fertility clinic in hopes of receiving the help that my current doctor has failed to give. I want to thank you all for your kind words and ask for your prayers as we endure this third and most painful loss.

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I pray that God gives you the strength to make it through this and to comfort you with His peace.

I know 1st hand how difficult this is, please take care of yourself and let the healing process take place for as long as you need.


----------



## Godsjewel

Mattsgirl said:


> Kuawen I'm so sorry for your lose. I cant imagine the hurt your going through. I will be praying for strength and guidance for the doctors so they can figure out the problem.
> 
> It feels like I only post when I need prayer but I do stalk this thread. You guys are just such great prayer warriors that when I really need something prayed for I try and ask everybody I know.
> 
> My poor younger sister she has had two miscarriages in the last year. The first one being while I was pregnant with Jack. She found out at the beginning of the month that shes pregnant again. They went in for an early ultrasound last week (she thought she was 8 weeks) and they couldn't find the heartbeat and the baby was measuring smaller than it should have. So she has a follow up ultrasound on Tuesday. If you giys could take a minute and pray for her and her hubby. They are having a really hard time. If they do end up loosing this baby the doctors will finally do some test to find out why this keeps happening. So if you could also pray for that. I would be eternally in your debate.
> I hate seeing my sister go through this and notbe able to do anything for her.

Hi sweetheart :hugs: I will definitely be keeping her in prayer.


----------



## Godsjewel

Have you ever played the card game gin rummy? I always seemed to get paired up with the best and cockiest player on the block. Ill sit and ponder which card to lay down. With my best bluff face on, I frantically try to remember each and every card each player has laid down and picked up. If they look closely, they can probably even see the smoke pouring from my ears as my poor brain is trying so desperately to obey the commands Im giving to decide just which card will win the game for me. With feigned confidence I not-so-boldly lay my card on the discard pile. Before my fingerprints have even had time to settle on the card, my opponent snatches it up and glibly proclaims Thanks! I can use that! I sure hope my disgust isnt showing too much. When my turn comes around again, Im sure that Ive got 'em this time. Ill hang on to what he needs and Ill throw something at him that I know is pure garbage. Hell never make anything of that. With that twinkle in his eye, he grins at me and one more time says Oh great! Just what Ive been looking for! I know I can use that! Before long, Im convinced it doesnt really matter what I throw at him. He always finds a way to use it!

Maybe infertility doesnt seem as easy or as enjoyable as a game of gin rummy, but there is one glaring similarity. Imagine God as the Master Player in this game we call life. Satan is His adversary. To the victor go the spoils and this time the spoils are you. One by one the cards are dealt. Satans brow is furrowed as he studies his cards. Hes determined hell defeat his opponent. He holds in his gnarled, vile hand disease, despair, discouragement. One by one he lays a card on the deck of your life and looks God in the face with an evil smirk. Shes infertile, God. Whatcha gonna do bout that? Much to Satans wicked, evil surprise, God doesnt even hesitate: Just watch how I can use that! Next round--Misunderstanding. Once again God says Not a problem. Ill use it to bring them closer to Me. What? Never mind. Satan still has a few tricks up his nasty little sleeve. But one by one, the Almighty works every card into His master plan and before Satan can even comprehend what has happened, he is once again back in that oh-so-common standing as Gods defeated foe. No matter what trial he throws in the discard stack, God triumphantly sings out, I can use that! Infertility? Not a problem. Marital difficulties? Just wait and see what the Creator of marriage can bring about. Okay--so He can use all these things. But God, I lost my child. Even You cant use that. But use it to His glory He will. 

Trust Him with what you understand and with what you dont. Hes never failed you. He never will.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## HisGrace

Kuawen, I am so sorry for your loss.

Mattsgirl, your sister is in my prayers.

Phaedypants, thank you so much for your post. You are also in my prayers.


----------



## xxx_faithful

The nurse gave me my hcg numbers and instead of them doubling they have declined. As I think about the numbers she rattled off, I realised they are simply numbers, they do not scare me. These numbers say nothing about the capability of my God. 
They say nothing about what He can do. 
If God is life then he can surely breath it. 
He longs for the chance where we ask Him for a re-call.

I refuse ..
I refuse to feel sorry for myself,
I refuse to hate on a body that has spent it's life trying to protect me.
I refuse to play victim,
I refuse to succumb to the fear I know cripples me.
I refuse to give in to my attitude,
I refuse to let my comparing nature run wild amongst my friends.
I refuse to live in a way that dishonours what I believe.
I refuse brokenness, inadequacy, resentment and a heart that's troubled with itself.

Infertility is not something that I am,
It is something that I have lived through.
Experiencing a miscarriage or the fear of it not holding on, is but a fragment of my story. 


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies!

Mattsgirl, I'm so sorry for your sister. I will keep her and her family in my prayers.

Kuawen, I'm so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my prayers.

Faithful, thank you. I need to see those words "I refuse...". So many things that I am choosing to refuse right now.

Ladies, please pray for me. Going through some things. But today I did find out that I'm preggo and would also like for you all to pray for my unborn child. I'm very early on yet as I'm not due af for another 2/3 days. I'm very excited about this miracle, don't get me wrong, but you know how sometimes the bad has a tendency to overshadow the good...it's like that right now. Thank you in advance for your prayers.


----------



## Jett55

Congrats no doubt :hugs: 

All of you ladies are in my prayers with no matter where you are in your journeys <3 :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Mattsgirl, I'm so sorry for your sister. I will keep her and her family in my prayers.
> 
> Kuawen, I'm so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my prayers.
> 
> Faithful, thank you. I need to see those words "I refuse...". So many things that I am choosing to refuse right now.
> 
> Ladies, please pray for me. Going through some things. But today I did find out that I'm preggo and would also like for you all to pray for my unborn child. I'm very early on yet as I'm not due af for another 2/3 days. I'm very excited about this miracle, don't get me wrong, but you know how sometimes the bad has a tendency to overshadow the good...it's like that right now. Thank you in advance for your prayers.

Congrats sweetheart! I'm praying for you and the precious life that is starting to form in your womb.


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies, 

Please know you are all in my prayers! 

Blessings,


----------



## phaedypants

Congratulations, No Doubt! 

You know, I really do believe in the power of our prayers for each other!


----------



## ProfWife

No doubt! Congratulations!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Congrats Nodoubt. You and the baby will be in my prayers!

Just wanted to thank everybody for your prayers for my sister. We serve an AMAZING God who listens. They had their ultrasound today and for the first time in 3 pregnancies they got to see the miracle of their baby's heart beat. She 9 weeks and is due October 28th! Please continue to pray for her and the baby for everything to continue to go smoothly from here on out.


----------



## Jett55

:happydance: awesome news mattsgirl!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats no doubt! Prayers for bfps all around!


----------



## No Doubt

Thank you ladies!

Mattsgirl, that is wonderful news! I am so happy for her. We serve a mighty God indeed! Stories like that give me such hope...to know that God can fix any situation however he sees fit. That God can use anything and anyone turn around the most difficult and defeating times. Thank you Lord for sitting up high and looking down on us, constantly caring for us. Lord allow to continue to trust in You and be patient in our waiting, knowing that You always have the final say. Lord we are tested, we know, help us to draw nearer to You in those times, to seek You and trust in You. Thank You for the blessings You have showered down and the blessings You will continue to shower down. We trust You...Amen!


----------



## Aims13h

No Doubt said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Mattsgirl, I'm so sorry for your sister. I will keep her and her family in my prayers.
> 
> Kuawen, I'm so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my prayers.
> 
> Faithful, thank you. I need to see those words "I refuse...". So many things that I am choosing to refuse right now.
> 
> Ladies, please pray for me. Going through some things. But today I did find out that I'm preggo and would also like for you all to pray for my unborn child. I'm very early on yet as I'm not due af for another 2/3 days. I'm very excited about this miracle, don't get me wrong, but you know how sometimes the bad has a tendency to overshadow the good...it's like that right now. Thank you in advance for your prayers.

Congratulations! Many prayers for you and your precious little one :flower:


----------



## QueenKingfish

Congrats, NoDoubt! You and your tiny one will be in our prayers! 

Been praying for everyone while away from BnB for the past couple weeks - we had a local officer pass away from injuries sustained in the line of duty and I was assigned to the Incident Command Post to help plan and produce his memorial service, so that's taken up about 60 hours a week. 

As sobering as that was, it kept my mind of TTC for a while! Started round 3 of clomid and had my ultrasound yesterday - things look good! AND I found out my doctor is a Christian! I'm excited. :) 

Prayers to those who have lost little ones recently and those who are going through tough times in TTC and in the rest of life!


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Girls,

The nurse rang me today to ask me again if I wanted to come in and speak about my options. I already know what my options are, to have a d&c or to have a d&c, there isn't a lot to say to someone who has already experienced it and knows the protocol. I don't need an explanation. I told her I would rather miscarry naturally on my terms so I am waiting on time to flip this chapter. 

Don't get me wrong, I am upset, but it doesn't hurt like it did the very first time, before we had our daughter, before I knew I could be a mum.
To miscarry over and over to someone who has not yet experienced the joy and satisfaction of carrying a child to term and being able to see them grow. That is heartbreak. And to those woman on here i am speaking to. My heart goes out to. 

The pain does get easier, the days do get shorter. And somewhere along the line you will stumble on a moment that is yours. And no one will be able to take that moment from you. 


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## QueenKingfish

xxx_faithful said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> The nurse rang me today to ask me again if I wanted to come in and speak about my options. I already know what my options are, to have a d&c or to have a d&c, there isn't a lot to say to someone who has already experienced it and knows the protocol. I don't need an explanation. I told her I would rather miscarry naturally on my terms so I am waiting on time to flip this chapter.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am upset, but it doesn't hurt like it did the very first time, before we had our daughter, before I knew I could be a mum.
> To miscarry over and over to someone who has not yet experienced the joy and satisfaction of carrying a child to term and being able to see them grow. That is heartbreak. And to those woman on here i am speaking to. My heart goes out to.
> 
> The pain does get easier, the days do get shorter. And somewhere along the line you will stumble on a moment that is yours. And no one will be able to take that moment from you.
> 
> 
> *xxx_faithful*

May God keep healing your heart and your body. Father, I ask you to make the miscarriage process painless, because your son has defeated death and pain. Be with her and her husband through this difficult time, keep encouraging them and keep them focused on you. 

In the name of Jesus, Amen


----------



## No Doubt

^^Amen. I am so sorry Faithful. I know it still hurts, but I am glad that you are handling it well and it does not hurt as bad as it could.


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi Ladies!!!

I just heard from a dear friend of mine today that her 7 month old son needs to have open heart surgery in a few weeks. They are also going to do genetic testing on him, thinking he has Williams syndrome.

Williams syndrome is a genetic condition that is present at birth and can affect anyone. It is characterized by medical problems, including cardiovascular disease, developmental delays, and learning disabilities. These occur side by side with striking verbal abilities, highly social personalities and an affinity for music.

But there are major struggles as well. Many babies have life-threatening cardiovascular problems. Children with WS need costly and ongoing medical care, and early interventions (such as speech or occupational therapy) that may not be covered by insurance or state funding. As they grow, they struggle with things like spatial relations, numbers and abstract reasoning, which can make daily tasks a challenge. And as adults, most people with WS need supportive housing to live to their fullest potential. Many adults with WS contribute to their communities as volunteers or paid employees, for example working at senior homes and libraries or as store greeters or veterinary aides. 

Please say a prayer for Gabriel and his mother Lisa, that God would continue to touch his body and give her the strength she needs during this time.

Lisa was like us and had ttc issues, but was blessed with twin boys after going through ivf.


----------



## ProfWife

xxx_faithful - Until that second post I thought you were posting from a Forbes book or devo again. I am so sorry you're going through this again. Praying it happens naturally with no need for a d&c. That's the way it has been for many of my friends. I hope you'll be one of them so you don't need to go through the additional procedure.

Ladies - I need prayer. Envy and despair are dropping into my world again. Yet another couple without fertility issues announced their pregnancy. I'm just to the point of wondering how much more I can take of this. My heart is breaking with the thought that I'm not pregnant already (I may have O-ed this afternoon) because we haven't done EVERYTHING possible as hubs denied that last night. I'm just walking around on the verge of tears again...


----------



## No Doubt

GJ praying for your friend. My nephew has down syndrome and had to have heart surgery at 6 months. It is very scary, but God takes care of His children.

Pro, so sorry you are feeling that way. I pray that God remove those feelings that are not of Him and replace them with exactly what you need. May He keep you in perfect peace.


----------



## Godsjewel

Profwife, first of all I would love to reach through the computer and give you a big hug!!! I've had the same feelings as you have and it does hurt and life doesn't seem fair. I had to get on my knees in prayer and ask God to take away those feelings of anger and jealousy for others. I was like that in the beginning of my ttc years, but after God showed me that we all have different paths in life and that we don't get what we want when we want it, but when He sees fit.

Never in my life did I think I would have to wait 6 years to finally have a pregnancy make it to the 2nd trimester, but I'm sure glad I did. I have learned so much and should get a 'Patience' award once I hit the pearly gates :haha: All joking aside, God sees the big picture. I always think back to my birthday in 2012 when I prayed for God to take away the desire for a child if it wasn't His will for me to have one and then I would say, "Lord, I just want one...is that too much to ask?!?!?!" He was probably laughing thinking....oh Sarah, if you only knew what I have in store for you.

I know it's hard, but endure! I pray God gives you strength daily and you will overcome those feelings because ever time you see or hear of a pregnancy, you won't think of poor me, you will thank God for blessing them and know your turn is coming :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

That's the part I'm having the hard time with. I'm glad they aren't walking the path that we are (because it STINKS). At the same time, I don't feel like I have any assurances that "my turn is coming." I feel like I'm walking blindly around within that regard. I am afraid to make any moves on anything again. (I haven't been quite like this for a few months.) Like adoption or assisted reproductive medicine...I'm paralyzed in regards to all things except natural conception. It's killing me though.


----------



## No Doubt

Pro I know exactly how that feels. I'll be honest though, it wasn't until I really let it all go and let God that I conceived. I started hearing songs on the radio that would say "let go, let God" or "step aside". Not saying that it happens like that for everyone, but God does have a plan, though you may not see it or have any assurances. Trust and know that God is working. Don't hold back on the things you want to do or places you want to go. Do what makes you happy, do what you can and let God do the rest. After all he is the creator and author of life, not us. We are just the vessels by which He makes it happen.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Shauna Niequist is a Christian author that has recently become a favourite of mine. After spending some time on Youtube I discovered she has also had difficulties conceiving. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1JmdPK7LNuA

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kHnQm5vHEeI


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## ProfWife

No Doubt, what more is there? I am not temping, only did opks because in laws are in town (wanted to be a little more sure of timing so we weren't obnoxious about needing to go to bed early EVERY night of their stay). The only thing I'm keeping track of is EWCM so I know when to take my progesterone as I am progesterone deficient. The only other thing I can really give up is BD. While I'm sure God is still miracles, I've never noted immaculate conception to be one of them. LOL. 

We've let go of everything we can short of not having intercourse. Doesn't mean the nagging thoughts don't plague me...they don't seem to go away...


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> No Doubt, what more is there? I am not temping, only did opks because in laws are in town (wanted to be a little more sure of timing so we weren't obnoxious about needing to go to bed early EVERY night of their stay). The only thing I'm keeping track of is EWCM so I know when to take my progesterone as I am progesterone deficient. The only other thing I can really give up is BD. While I'm sure God is still miracles, I've never noted immaculate conception to be one of them. LOL.
> 
> We've let go of everything we can short of not having intercourse. Doesn't mean the nagging thoughts don't plague me...they don't seem to go away...

Like Ebony (No doubt) said, it wasn't until we let go. I was at my wits end with ttc, we stopped all fertility treatments and I said it would have to be a miracle for me to conceive. Four months later is when we got my husbands insurance packet stating they cover 3 rounds of IVF. I seriously felt like I won the fertility lottery. I never conceived on my own and needed help and I knew God had opened the door for us. You know what's crazy?!?!? Today is the one yr anniversary of my 1st positive pregnancy test EVER. 

God is faithful my friend. I know from experience in all the years of trying and after 3 miscarriages, He still is a God that keeps His promises. I don't believe for a second that He would let you live your life with your heart desiring to have a child and not fulfill it.


----------



## ProfWife

Well...if insurance is the open door...that's completely closed for us. Our insurance doesn't even cover IUI or fertility meds. They will cover investigations to determine cause of infertility and treatments of hormonal imbalances only. I hate that all the other areas of the insurance are so great...we'd never drop it ;-). 

I know in my brain God is faithful. I think everyone in here can admit that's tough to tell your heart when you're hurting. God has never failed me before...but I feel like every month I've been failed with this process. Does it mean it will always be like that, of course not. Does it make me a bad Christian that I'm in this place now? Even Mary and Martha said TO Christ that they felt they were let down by his delay in coming for Lazarus. Did they doubt Him? In ways, but they knew He could have done something without even being there. Was there a blessing at the end of it? Of course, and it was done for God's glory. It didn't change their hurt those four days. I don't think that, even with hope, I'm wrong for hurting. I just wish others who have never been through this struggle would understand that...and that my friends who have been through it and are on the other side would remember how they felt in my place (I've had four friends go through it...they just basically pat me on the head and send me away with the "just don't even try...it will happen" when I think they would have slapped anyone who said that to them when they were in the throws of it).


----------



## No Doubt

Pro I hope that I/We don't make you feel that way as well. That wasn't my intent, I don't think our intent, and I am truly sorry if I did. My intention was more to give you encouragement because I have been there. In fact, very similar to your situation. We tried for two years for Virtue, and we were placed in the undefined category cause all the tests kept coming up normal. We have GREAT insurance that I wouldn't trade for anything and pay a pretty penny for, but in all they cover as far as fertility is trying to diagnose if I was in fact infertile. Once there is a diagnoses, one way or the other, all testing/assistance stops. So I do understand.

And I know it hurts, and I understand that your mind is waring with your heart, and no I don't expect the pain to go away because you believe that God can and will heal and bring life to your womb. I just don't want you to be stuck in place to the point where it has you depressed or worse (been there, not pretty). I still want you to enjoy life, be it childless right now, but still enjoy the other blessings God has given. Not to mention the toll all the streass and aggrevation associated with it can take on your mind, body, sprit and in some cases marriage (been there too).

It's all with love hun, and as always I'm praying for you.


----------



## hollydazzles

Dear ladies I am seeking your prayers. My mom passed away unexpectedly early this morning. I. The oldest of her 3 children. My sister and brother are 17 and 14 and they have already lost their father. Thank you!


----------



## No Doubt

Holly I am so sorry to hear that. I pray that the peace of God surround your family. May there be time to mourn appropriately and may He guide those that will fill the parenting shoes left behind.


----------



## HisGrace

Holly, I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I pray that the peace of God surrounds you and your family right now. :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Holly - I am so sorry for your loss. Praying for you and those sweet siblings of yours who lost their only parent.


(And NoDoubt - Don't worry...my comments were toward those who just can't understand in my life. I know everyone here has nothing but the best of hearts.)


----------



## Godsjewel

Holly, I too am very sorry for your families loss. I know there is nothing I can say to ease your pain, but I know God can comfort you and give you the peace you need. I pray He supplies all your needs during this time. We will be praying for you and your siblings.


----------



## phaedypants

Faithful, thank you for sharing... I am still praying for you. 

Holly, I am so sorry for your loss. 

Prof Wife, my heart goes out to you. I notice that you have been on this journey for the same length of time as I have... I started ttc in December 2012, and had one pregnancy ending in miscarriage at 11wks in October 2013. Since then, it has been waves of faith and fear as I have tried to keep my heart set on fulfilling God's plan for me, and tried to keep the love between my husband and I protected from all of the stress and loss and fear. Of course, over these 2 years, many people in my life have become pregnant--some easily, and some after a long struggle, and some quite miraculously.... some couples with faithful hearts, ready for parenting, and some couples who seemed ambivalent living reckless lifestyles.... Each time, I process it so differently, because each life is so different. I struggle with sinful feelings of resentment and envy, but I am grateful that I have chosen to live a life where I stay close to God. He will see when my heart is marred by these thoughts, and He finds a way to wash those thoughts away. Sometimes it is holding another woman's perfect new baby in my arms, and realizing that everything is perfect in the world. Sometimes it is leading me to a passage of reassurance in the Bible. Sometimes it is catching my attention in a moment to remind me of how deeply and unconditionally I am loved by my husband, and how we are already a family who serves God. 

I still have fear. It's hard not knowing. If God appeared before me right now and said that I will have one single child when I am 50 years old, then I could probably carry on happily and hopefully for the next 14 years. But I can't know that. I can't know HOW He will resolve this unanswered prayer, but I can know that he WILL. 

You can't know how a door will be opened, but you can know that it WILL.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Girls, 

This is a message I wrote to a dear friend of mine, concerning my recent miscarriage. She had endo and had a procedure which enabled conception of her first child, she is now expecting her second. She has not experienced a loss however I felt in my heart to let it be known to her that miscarriages are not from God, he will use your story most definitely, but he is not the cause of these things happening.

>>> 

Thanks for being there for me and for praying for us. It goes far beyond any word could say and definitely more impacting in spirit then anything a friend could offer.
I guess the first miscarriage in 2011, I held onto the belief that Gods plan is not my own and this may be his way growing me or teaching me something. I had a hard time grieving because I believe God did this to me, and that was hard for me to believe he would enable this sort of pain, and that maybe the God I believed in couldn't be trusted because he could be injust at times. 

Meanwhile people would say God has a purpose through the pain. Through the second miscarriage late last year I realised I would of been 2 weeks apart from my older sisters pregnancy. The difference was I again miscarried, while she chose to abort the child God had given her. Was this Gods plan for me to miscarry? No. Was this Gods plan for my sister? Definitely not. But I know he will use both circumstances, THAT he can do. 

I have come to the realisation that we don't give the enemy enough credit for his work in stealing, killing and destroying. We ignore his doing, and say what happens to us is apart of Gods plan for us. We don't simply live in a world with pain + us + God, but sometimes we act like that's all we're living with.

So now going through my third loss I realise and strongly believe that I can trust God. He didn't cause this to happen, his heart infact breaks with me. He didn't cause my womb to be broken but he can heal it. He did not unjustly change our plans, but he will find testimony through it. 

We are not fighting with God, he is fighting for us.


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## xxx_faithful

_Some woman write letters to their angel babies, where as I find my peace and closure writing my pain out on paper. Please excuse some parts that may be graphic. Sometimes it is hard for woman to describe their anguish through a loss, however I pray those that may be experiencing the same as me, find comfort in being understood._


"Do not.."
Pray for me, think of me, write to me, share a tear with me.
But do not say it's Gods will. 
Do not say its Gods plan and that everything's meant to be. 
God makes beauty out of broken things, but He does not make beautiful things broken.

Don't tell me they are just cells, and clots and hell of a lot of blood.
Because I will tell you that these cells are what multiply to create and form my baby. These clots would of made up a perfectly healthy, protective sac to bare my little one. This blood would of nourished and supported his life for 9mths.

Do not tell me when a womb is formed and a heart begins to beat that I shouldn't of been attached, that I should just try again. That somehow my mourning should vary to how far along I was. 
The grieving goes far beyond how many weeks he lived.

What is worse, to send off an old life into the sky or the hollowness thinking of a life that could of been. A life that never started. Don't be disgusted with abortion and act like what happened to me wasn't a life that was also killed. Don't brush it off, because the difference with me, is it was beyond my control.

Don't rush me off to better days, but let me be in it, let me sit, let me think, let me breath.
Let me find comfort in my sorrow, to collect my thoughts. 
Do not tell me it will be okay, ask me how I'm coping.

This is how I say goodbye. This is how I grow brave.
As my bump begins to sink in, and all pregnancy symptoms leave my body. Do not underestimate the heaviness it has weighed upon me. 
Nor should you underestimate my strength.


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## ProfWife

I think it's beautiful and captures the heart of many of my friends who have also said goodbye to their little ones far too soon.

And I am still praying for you, dear. :hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Faithful-Thank you for putting your feelings out there. I too suffered a m/c recently. I still hurt. I still grieve. I still cry. The only comfort I have is knowing that Jesus will hold our little one until we get there. Hugs & prayers...


----------



## uwa_amanda

For the last six weeks or so, I have had problems with my foot. With no better way to explain it, I've felt like I've been walking on a golf ball. I figured it was something that maybe I stepped on and was taking a while to heal. My husband and I went on a short vacation last week to attend his brother's wedding in Florida. When we got back Sunday evening, I decided to make an appointment with a podiatrist to see if maybe it's a torn muscle or something. It was all I could do to walk on it without crying. I was literally hobbling!

At my appointment, the podiatrist said he believes it might be a tumor. I ended up going to my local hospital for X-rays today and am looking at a possible MRI next week depending on how my next appointment goes. Please pray that it's nothing more than a simple cyst. If it is a tumor, I am praying so hard that it's a benign one. My husband is a slight bit more worried than I am. Of course, if it ends up being a tumor, I'm going to get a second opinion. I'm not going to just take the first diagnosis and treatment plan. I'm going to make it where I have options...unless both doctors say the same thing. Then I'll pick the doctor I feel the most comfortable with.

I know God already knows the outcome of this and I am at peace with whatever happens. I'm just asking for a few more prayer warriors out there!

To everyone who is experiencing sad times right now, I'm praying for you. :hugs::hugs: I don't really post that much anymore, but I stalk this thread and several others and keep you all in my thoughts daily. :hugs:


----------



## RayeAnne

Amanda, I'll be praying for you. Keep us updated!


----------



## No Doubt

Amanda praying for healing and guidance for the doctors, peace and calm for you and your husband, and ease of pain and mobility for you.


----------



## Aims13h

uwa_amanda said:


> For the last six weeks or so, I have had problems with my foot. With no better way to explain it, I've felt like I've been walking on a golf ball. I figured it was something that maybe I stepped on and was taking a while to heal. My husband and I went on a short vacation last week to attend his brother's wedding in Florida. When we got back Sunday evening, I decided to make an appointment with a podiatrist to see if maybe it's a torn muscle or something. It was all I could do to walk on it without crying. I was literally hobbling!
> 
> At my appointment, the podiatrist said he believes it might be a tumor. I ended up going to my local hospital for X-rays today and am looking at a possible MRI next week depending on how my next appointment goes. Please pray that it's nothing more than a simple cyst. If it is a tumor, I am praying so hard that it's a benign one. My husband is a slight bit more worried than I am. Of course, if it ends up being a tumor, I'm going to get a second opinion. I'm not going to just take the first diagnosis and treatment plan. I'm going to make it where I have options...unless both doctors say the same thing. Then I'll pick the doctor I feel the most comfortable with.
> 
> I know God already knows the outcome of this and I am at peace with whatever happens. I'm just asking for a few more prayer warriors out there!
> 
> To everyone who is experiencing sad times right now, I'm praying for you. :hugs::hugs: I don't really post that much anymore, but I stalk this thread and several others and keep you all in my thoughts daily. :hugs:

Prayers be said for you and your Doctors.


----------



## hollydazzles

Thanks for the prayers everyone. I really felt God's presence so many times over the past week. The parenting of my siblings is thank God something that was taken care of last year. My little brother has been living with us since then and my sister has been living with an older sister on her father's side. The biggest blessing I want to share is the testimony of so many people telling me that my mother seemed different the few months before her passing, that she was happy and growing close to God and had a light about her. All this to say that He truly does work all things together for the good of those who love Him. What a great peace and assurance He gave about my mother, I'll get to see her again! Blessings!


----------



## No Doubt

Holly...that's wonderful. So glad this time is still peaceful and reassuring for you and your family.


----------



## sportysgirl

Faithful, what beautiful words. 
I can really relate to this. :hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey ladies! Hope all are feeling well & continuing to trust in our Lord! I'm 8dpo, nothing exciting going on, just loving this Springtime Sunshine. All the new blooms & buds remind me that each ending has a new beginning, we just have to be patient and wait on it. Seems to be the same concept on this Journey......Lord, I pray for patience & perseverance as I wait on your Will to be done in my life. I pray that I remember that your timing is best and far more infinite than my own. I ask you bless each of my sisters who share this Journey with many joys in their own lives. Amen


----------



## HisGrace

Holly, I'm so glad you and your family are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Had a negative test at 11dpo. Not sure what the next few days will bring. Might need to do another cycle...not overly thrilled if that's the case.


----------



## uwa_amanda

It's been awfully quiet here for the last couple of days. Everything okay with everyone? Praying for you all! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I go back to the podiatrist on Wednesday and will post everything when I get home from work that evening. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ProfWife

Still negative, but still having weird symptoms.

BBs hurt, stomach issues, high temperature (am and pm today), slight nausea last few days...not sure what is going on.


----------



## QueenKingfish

Amanda - Praying for your foot and your appointment! If it is a tumor, praying for an easy, benign removal! My ex had a benign tumor in his tibia and had a super easy removal and was fully healed within a couple of months. :) 

ProfWife - Hoping your symptoms are either a tiny nugget of love or that you feel better very soon - wait, how about both! :) 

AFM, trying really hard to keep my mind off of the fact that I'm 12(ish)DPO. Have been super tired, bouts of insomnia (getting up to pee 2-3 times a night isn't helping that), have some strange feelings in my lower pelvis and my skin is harkening back to my 18-year-old self. BUT, since all of those things could be attributed to pregnancy OR the Clomid, I'm trying not to get my hopes TOO far up. :)


----------



## No Doubt

Hoping that everything works out for all of you ladies how you would like!


----------



## Jett55

Ladies I'd just like to share the good news that we are having a baby boy & he is very healthy thank you Jesus :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats!


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations on team :blue: Jett! 

AFM I got my first wave of test results back today. I've tested positive for a genetic mutation known as MTHFR homozygous A1298C. Though it's pretty common there's not a lot known about it except that it can prevent my body from absorbing things like folic acid, vit B, and D. It can also cause recurrent miscarriages. I won't know more about my treatment for this until I get to see the RE on April 24th, and I imagine he's going to order more tests for me. Until then it's just a matter of waiting...


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats Jett!

Kuawen, im sorry to hear about that. How are you feeling with the news? There are other ladies on here that have that and have conceived and carried to term. I'm sure you could search and find a group if you would like others to speak with about it. Hopefully the testing stage will be quick and you can be on your way to a h&h pregnancy soon. Lord please let this be a quick but efficient process.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Kuawen-I think its an easy fix.....Baby aspirin & extra supplements. Praying you continue to get answers & peace for this Journey!


----------



## Godsjewel

Woohoo!!! Congrats Jett! Isn't so nice finally being able to know what you are carrying??? I feel that much more closer to the babies, also because I can call them by name :cloud9:


----------



## Jett55

I'm def happy to not refer to him as the baby or an it anymore lol :)


----------



## No Doubt

GJ, do you have names? Are you sharing? Is that you in your avatar? I love it! Very carefree and preggo sexy! Relaxed in a very motherly intimate way! If it's not I still love the pic!


----------



## ProfWife

Sarah - LOVE the new picture! So, what are you carrying? 

Jett - Congrats on baby boy cooperating to reveal a gender! 

Kuawen - I've also heard of women carrying fully to term with that gene. Hopefully your RE will have great ideas of how to help you be fully healthy and bring a baby to term.

AFM - Was going to get a blood test today, but I started spotting. So, I'm not going to get it done. Just waiting for period to start.


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> GJ, do you have names? Are you sharing? Is that you in your avatar? I love it! Very carefree and preggo sexy! Relaxed in a very motherly intimate way! If it's not I still love the pic!

Hubby says that the names are one thing we are keeping secret. If it were up to me, I would post the names everywhere :haha:

Yes, that's me! I just took that pic yesterday. I saw this pregnant lady on Pinterest take a similar pic and I loved it, so I tried to recreate it. I set my camera on a stool, set the timer and posed...lol!


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Sarah - LOVE the new picture! So, what are you carrying?
> 
> Jett - Congrats on baby boy cooperating to reveal a gender!
> 
> Kuawen - I've also heard of women carrying fully to term with that gene. Hopefully your RE will have great ideas of how to help you be fully healthy and bring a baby to term.
> 
> AFM - Was going to get a blood test today, but I started spotting. So, I'm not going to get it done. Just waiting for period to start.


Here is a link to my pregnancy blog and the gender reveal video is under the ultrasound and videos tab. Check it out to see what I'm having :winkwink:

https://https://ourmiraclejourney2014.blogspot.com/


----------



## ProfWife

I didn't know you had a blog like that! 
1. YAY!!! Can't wait to see these little blessings in a few more months!

2. Girl, you look GORGEOUS!


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> I didn't know you had a blog like that!
> 1. YAY!!! Can't wait to see these little blessings in a few more months!
> 
> 2. Girl, you look GORGEOUS!

Yeah, I started it so family and friends could keep up with our pregnancy. God willing, 14 more weeks to go!!!

You are very kind :flower:


----------



## uwa_amanda

I had a follow up appointment with the podiatrist today. According to my X-rays, there are no issues with any bones in my foot. It appears that it is all soft tissue related. The injection he gave me apparently has shrunk the area down. He gave me another injection in the bottom of my foot this time. It was very painful...I have a high tolerance for pain. I was nearly in tears while my husband was sitting behind me rubbing my back to comfort me. 

I go back in two weeks to check on everything. If there is very little to no change, an MRI will be ordered to determine how he will need to operate to remove it. I am so glad that the first injection helped things out. It has felt better over the last couple of days. He attributed that to the injection so that was his reason for a second one. Hopefully, I won't have to go through an operation! Keeping the faith! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Thanks everyone for your prayers!!!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

uwa_amanda said:


> I had a follow up appointment with the podiatrist today. According to my X-rays, there are no issues with any bones in my foot. It appears that it is all soft tissue related. The injection he gave me apparently has shrunk the area down. He gave me another injection in the bottom of my foot this time. It was very painful...I have a high tolerance for pain. I was nearly in tears while my husband was sitting behind me rubbing my back to comfort me.
> 
> I go back in two weeks to check on everything. If there is very little to no change, an MRI will be ordered to determine how he will need to operate to remove it. I am so glad that the first injection helped things out. It has felt better over the last couple of days. He attributed that to the injection so that was his reason for a second one. Hopefully, I won't have to go through an operation! Keeping the faith! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Thanks everyone for your prayers!!!!!

Praise God!!! :happydance:

I'm so happy to hear that Amanda :hugs: Still praying and looking forward to more praise reports.


----------



## HisGrace

Everyone - What is everyone reading? I am reading Life Interrupted by Priscilla Shirer and it has really been a blessing to me. I would recommend it for all of us in the thread. Whether we are dealing with miscarriage, infertility, unexpected pregnancy this book is really good. So what are you all reading now?

Amanda - Praise God!!! Awesome praise report.

Sarah - We didn't tell anyone Ethan's name because we couldn't agree. Well, really my husband couldn't decide. I had a few favorites, but he couldn't make up his mind. We didn't agree on a name until after Ethan was born. We are team yellow this go around. I have to get frequent ultrasounds and the high risk doctor almost spilled the beans last week, but now he knows not to say anything. I'm thinking this time we won't have a name until the baby 3 days old.


----------



## No Doubt

So glad to hear that Amanda! Praying when you go back everything will check out!

GJ, we didn't share Virtue's name either, and considering we're staying yellow with this one, we won't be telling the names either...we don't know which to go with.


----------



## Alr83

Oh Sarah, I LOVE your new avatar! How are you feeling?


----------



## Godsjewel

Alr83 said:


> Oh Sarah, I LOVE your new avatar! How are you feeling?

Thanks my dear :flower:

I'm feeling really good! I just get extremely tired mid-day, but that beats being nauseous any day :winkwink:

It is still a surreal experience for me. Even at this very moment I look down at my belly and can't believe it's real, that after so many years, it's finally my turn! I'm so blessed!


----------



## xxx_faithful

*Fridays Food for Thought:*

_"The Lord will fight for you; you need only to be still." Exodus 14:14_
What does it mean to be still? When God asks that we remain still, what do you think He means? 

To understand Him, we must understand His word, and what He is trying to say. Let us share with each other our thoughts on this scripture. Let us dig deeper and see if God speaks to you in any way throughout your day. 

_"Be still, and know that I am God." Psalm 46:10_

Sometimes it is hard to be still when we don't know God, and sometimes it is hard to know God, when we are not being still.


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## xxx_faithful

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BhniWcRcz78

"I'm still afraid the time I have here is borrowed......"
- Bebo Norman

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## No Doubt

GJ, it's always going to feel surreal. I keep saying to my mom it's surreal to be a mother...I can't believe my son is here and he's all mine, well mine and hubbs, lol. But that still doesn't feel real to me.


----------



## phaedypants

Hi Everyone;
I'm still struggling with the mysteriousness of my infertility. It's been a year and a half since my miscarriage, and 2 and a half years since I started trying to have a baby. I have gained a lot of strength and spiritual insight through all this hardship, and although I still sometimes feel frightened or angry, I have managed to step back and remember who is in control. There isn't some tiny wrong-move I can make that will hold back my God from his purpose. I need to have faith and trust the process.

I do want to share that we have had some amazing news in Canada. Our public health-care is pretty amazing as it is, and I know I am blessed that all these tests and specialists have been free for me, but I've been worried about what happens if clomid doesn't work, because that's been the end of the health care line as far as infertility is concerned... The government didn't fund IVF.... Until now! Now the provice that I live in has pledged to cover one round of IVF for women with fertility issues!!! I don't know if I will ever need to go that route, but it does feel amazing to have one more step that is available to us! 

I am so thankful, and a bit relieved, and I hope this new decision will mean that many women in Canada will be able to have their miracle baby!


----------



## cupcakestoy

uwa_amanda said:


> I had a follow up appointment with the podiatrist today. According to my X-rays, there are no issues with any bones in my foot. It appears that it is all soft tissue related. The injection he gave me apparently has shrunk the area down. He gave me another injection in the bottom of my foot this time. It was very painful...I have a high tolerance for pain. I was nearly in tears while my husband was sitting behind me rubbing my back to comfort me.
> 
> I go back in two weeks to check on everything. If there is very little to no change, an MRI will be ordered to determine how he will need to operate to remove it. I am so glad that the first injection helped things out. It has felt better over the last couple of days. He attributed that to the injection so that was his reason for a second one. Hopefully, I won't have to go through an operation! Keeping the faith! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Thanks everyone for your prayers!!!!!

 Praise God for good news!!!




Godsjewel said:


> Alr83 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Sarah, I LOVE your new avatar! How are you feeling?
> 
> Thanks my dear :flower:
> 
> I'm feeling really good! I just get extremely tired mid-day, but that beats being nauseous any day :winkwink:
> 
> It is still a surreal experience for me. Even at this very moment I look down at my belly and can't believe it's real, that after so many years, it's finally my turn! I'm so blessed!Click to expand...

 Love your pic! So glad all is well with your little Trio! 



xxx_faithful said:


> *Fridays Food for Thought:*
> 
> _"The Lord will fight for you; you need only to be still." Exodus 14:14_
> What does it mean to be still? When God asks that we remain still, what do you think He means?
> 
> To understand Him, we must understand His word, and what He is trying to say. Let us share with each other our thoughts on this scripture. Let us dig deeper and see if God speaks to you in any way throughout your day.
> 
> _"Be still, and know that I am God." Psalm 46:10_
> 
> Sometimes it is hard to be still when we don't know God, and sometimes it is hard to know God, when we are not being still.
> 
> 
> *xxx_faithful*


I have been working on being still & listening for God's will in my life. I do believe He is louder at times than others for me. I find I can listen better earlyin the morning when everyone else is asleep & my house, as well as my mind are quiet :)


phaedypants said:


> Hi Everyone;
> I'm still struggling with the mysteriousness of my infertility. It's been a year and a half since my miscarriage, and 2 and a half years since I started trying to have a baby. I have gained a lot of strength and spiritual insight through all this hardship, and although I still sometimes feel frightened or angry, I have managed to step back and remember who is in control. There isn't some tiny wrong-move I can make that will hold back my God from his purpose. I need to have faith and trust the process.
> 
> I do want to share that we have had some amazing news in Canada. Our public health-care is pretty amazing as it is, and I know I am blessed that all these tests and specialists have been free for me, but I've been worried about what happens if clomid doesn't work, because that's been the end of the health care line as far as infertility is concerned... The government didn't fund IVF.... Until now! Now the provice that I live in has pledged to cover one round of IVF for women with fertility issues!!! I don't know if I will ever need to go that route, but it does feel amazing to have one more step that is available to us!
> 
> I am so thankful, and a bit relieved, and I hope this new decision will mean that many women in Canada will be able to have their miracle baby!

Hope you get blessed before IVF is needed, but however you receive your Miracle baby, in the end doesn't matter :) Prayers for you!

AFM~AF came today, 3 days late....Was starting to be hopeful, but once again disappointed. Will be starting Femara on Monday, followed by our 2nd IUI in a couple weeks! Praying we are blessed again with a BFP, but this time a keeper :) I am fighting fear now. Fear of the IUI not working, Fear that it works but we M/C again...Just over whelmed I guess. Please pray that I can lean on my Faith & trust that God has his hand in this & will take care of us however this turns out. Pray that I can release all my worry & anxiety to him & just move forward knowing that His Will, not my own, will be done!


----------



## No Doubt

I am praying for all of you ladies!

Phaedy, last week in church Pastor preached on Lazarus and he preached from the perspective of having faith, at least that was one of his points. In verse John 11:4, after Lazarus has fallen ill and Martha and Mary send for Jesus, He takes His time getting there. He doesn't move for two days, but does send word that this illness will not end in death, but be for God's glory. Obviously Lazarus dies by the time He gets there and Martha and Mary are upset feeling bad Jesus left when He first heard, their brother would still be alive. The Bible says this upset Jesus a bit, but none the less He want to tomb and tips the crowd to roll the stone away. The crowd didn't think that was a good idea, considering he'd been in there for 4 days and decomposition had set in. This also upset Jesus a bit, so He prayed out loud, for the benefit of the people and once again told them to roll the stone away. He called Lazarus and out he walked. Later in verse 45, Jesus said, did I not tell you that this would not end in death, but be for God's glory? The point? Pastor said God tells us not to worry, basically He already knows the outcome and has it under control. Its just what happens in between verse 4 through 45, that we're unsure of, not God, us. And that's what we struggle with, but keep the faith and be strong, because regardless of what happens, there is a verse 45 and God had already worked it out. Just trust Him.

Cupcake, I know it's difficult to go into this next iui with faith and no fear at all about the endless possibilities of how it could turn out. But keep doing what you're doing. You can't have both...you can't have faith and fear. And while we always want Gods will to be done, when are things we desire we should ask should we not? When you ask, be sure to ask with boldness. And speak things as though they were. So not hopefully the iui will work, but when it works and you're pregnant with your forever baby. We went through two rounds of iui as well so I understand the fear and the disappointment. This road is rough, but there definitely are benefits to it. It doesn't seem like it in the midst of it, but there are. Hindsight is always 20/20.

With love!


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies! 

Just wanted to pop in and say Hi! I always read this thread but don't always have time to post! Tonight my husband is feeling well and relaxing so I have some time on my hands! 

Amanda-I will be praying for you, dealing with medical/sickness stuff is not fun! How blessed you are to have an awesome husband to be there for you!

Sarah-I pray for you daily and keep my Prayer Warriors and Prayer group updated on your pregnancy! Your story brings hope to me and other ladies in my church struggling with conceiving. 

Phaedypants-How exciting Canada is allowing IVF, if only the USA could take a cue! I will be praying for answers for you and God will bless you with a baby. The not knowing and waiting is the hardest part at times! 

Cupcakestoy- Ah fear...I battle it to! I will pray for God to send peace and strength your way along with a happy positive IUI!

Faithful-You have been on my mind today how are you doing? In response to your Friday Food for thought...this is something I struggle with lately. I find it so hard to be still and know God is there because lately I have been really struggling with my faith and being angry with Him. Why cant He come in and fix my situation not just the TTC part but finances, my husbands health, school, housing, cars my whole life seems a mess lately! I guess I am afraid to be still because I know when I do I will have to face my emotions and deal with some junk I have kept buried for years. Today at church God brought me to my knees at altar call and started to crack my shell and make me be still....it was so hard and there is lots of work to do but it was a start. 

Blessings, 

Sarah


----------



## No Doubt

Byhisgrace...good for you! It is so hard to relinquish that control. Its hard to even admit that you have that control issue and want the control. I have OCD, and control is something I struggle with as well. When we were ttc #1, I truly believe that got in the way a lot and hindered more than it helped. And I truly believe it's affected other areas in my life, like me being a submissive wife. I know a lot of women struggle with this, but I actually want to be that and am working on it, bug it is SSSOOOOOO hard, lol. My hubbs always says how I want to control everything. I've finally stopped saying "no I don't" and started actually trying to just say ok. My mom even days since I was a little girl I've always known what want. I know I'm stubborn, lol.

I think one of the reasons its so hard to be still is that we can't see God moving. At least not how you would think. At work we can delegate responsibilities and see them being accomplished. At home we ask for something to be done and see it being taken care of. But we go to God in prayer and ask for our hearts desires and hear what feels like nothing, see what feels like nothing. This is why our faith and staying in scripture is so important. We need to fall back on how God will never leave us or forsake us, that if we ask it will be given, knock and the door will be opened. That's the first piece. Then comes the faith, because even though we cam see it in print, we still need to believe it in our hearts. Just like we have to die daily, I be that we constantly have to tell ourselves, remind ourselves that God is in control and is taking care of it.

My husband and I are currently dealing with something and as much as I want to take the reigns, and sometimes I do try, lol, I know there is nothing more I can do than what I've already done. And I know that God can do it better than me. My head knows that, because I've read it. Now i just really need for my heart to get on board 100% and give it to Him completely.

If I have a prayer for all of us right now, it is that we all allow God to be God and that we all be still and allow God to do miraculous works in our lives. I pray that we stay strong in the word, and stay strong in our faith. May we encourage each other while we encourage ourselves. For God knows the specifics for each and everyone of us, and I pray that we remove ourselves and allow God to pilot. Speak to us Lord. Open our hearts thay we may hear you, see you with heavenly ears and eyes and know when You have spoken to us. In Jesus name. Amen.


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello No Doubt, 

Thank you. I struggle so much with being a submissive wife!! I really want to and I know our life and marriage would be so much better if I could just let go a little...but I have this fear of letting go and having my life crash even more. Although lately I think God is letting things become so hard to show me no matter how hard I try to keep control I really cant. For a while I was so strong in my faith! But things kept happening and He kept asking more and more from me! Things I knew were right to do but it was change and letting go and I just cant deal with that sometimes. 

And yes right now I am really struggling to see God moving in my situation. I hear Him calling me but I am reluctant to go to Him because I know what He will ask of me. 

But I know the answer is to dive into His word get down on my knees and let Him have His way...but it is so hard. 

Blessings, 

Sarah 

PS. CONGRATS one number two being on the way!!!!!!!!


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies, 

I just want to thank you for all of your prayers and support over the last few months not only in the TTC world but with my husbands illness. 

I am asking for you to carry us in prayer tomorrow as Kenny has a procedure planned at Yale. We are praying this test gives us answers as we are truly growing weary. 

Also, there has been a mix-up between the Dr.'s office and insurance and we are facing the possibility of having to pay out of pocket for this procedure. If we wait for mix-up to be cleared up it will be another 4-6 weeks before this procedure could be done, therefore we are going ahead tomorrow and trusting in God to take care of all the details. 

Thank you and God Bless, 

Sarah & Kenny


----------



## QueenKingfish

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just want to thank you for all of your prayers and support over the last few months not only in the TTC world but with my husbands illness.
> 
> I am asking for you to carry us in prayer tomorrow as Kenny has a procedure planned at Yale. We are praying this test gives us answers as we are truly growing weary.
> 
> Also, there has been a mix-up between the Dr.'s office and insurance and we are facing the possibility of having to pay out of pocket for this procedure. If we wait for mix-up to be cleared up it will be another 4-6 weeks before this procedure could be done, therefore we are going ahead tomorrow and trusting in God to take care of all the details.
> 
> Thank you and God Bless,
> 
> Sarah & Kenny

Father God, 

We come before you as your children, lifting our sister and brother up to you. We know you have this situation in your hands and we thank you in advance for your provision! You are great and holy and you are our Divine Physician. Please go before Sarah and Kenny, giving the doctors, nurses and billing staff wisdom, steady hands, sound minds and your peace. Your word says that You have not given us a spirit of fear, but one of love and power and a sound mind. Wrap your arms around Sarah and Kenny so they feel the abundance of your love for them. Show us and those close to them exactly how to pray and care for them during this part of their journey. 

In the name of your precious Son, Jesus Christ, Amen!


----------



## No Doubt

^^In agreeance! Amen!


----------



## phaedypants

You ladies will all get this!!

xoxo

https://www.facebook.com/Lecrae/pho...13895090221/10152041198265222/?type=1&theater


----------



## Aims13h

Love this!


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies!

Thank you so much for your prayers, Tuesday went well and we are now anxiously awaiting the results. We were suppose to have them by today but for some reason in the last four hours a peace has overcome me. And a real desire to not just enjoy but experience this Easter Sunday (I don't know if that makes sense but God is impressing that on me)

DH and I have spent some really good times together the last few days and are just in such a good place. 

Right now getting ready to snuggle in with our puppy and do some Bible reading!

Also I love the illustration of our life path compared to God's!!!

Thank you Ladies and may God carry you all in His peace and Love.

Sarah


----------



## phaedypants

Sarah, it's inspiring to read this! Something has really settled into my heart about Easter as well. The feeling sortof took me by surprise! 

I hope you all have a blessed Easter, and find a renewed sense of promise in the resurrection of our Lord!


----------



## me222

Sigh...another month of not having conceived. But, I am thankful that this year - since returning from overseas - we are seeing a Naturopath and I am seeing an acupuncturist. And there's been improvement in my health (it hasn't been good since living in Central America). I'm just disappointed that I have another month of nothing. I know I need to focus on Jesus - but, I think it's also okay to be sad and to grieve not having a child as yet. Do you guys get that? It's so hard when so many things seem so much worse when it's that time of month and it can become sooo overwhelming and seem impossible:(. 
Sarah- I want to thank you for posting your blog address for us to read ("Our Miracle Journey"). It's encouraged me as I can read how God has provided for you and answered our prayers for children for you. Hugs! Very excited for you! 2 boys and a girl!!!! :D 

Just want to encourage others on here - to not feel guilty for being sad about another month of ttc. It's okay to be upset about it and to vent on here. I pray that each of us will grow closer to Jesus through each of our individual journeys. Life is hard. It can be full of so many hurts. But, God is with each of us. He cares and He will refine us through all this as we trust Him. 

Much love to you all.


----------



## No Doubt

Definitely ok to be sad hun. God is a big boy, He can handle your feelings and wants to be there to comfort you. It doesn't mean you're separating yourself from him. It just means you're human.


----------



## ProfWife

Well, we just went to God in tears again. The one person I'd found to confide in at work - who I'd been going through progesterone treatments and all with - is pregnant. She found out she was pregnant the same day my period started. Oh, the irony. I'm a hurting unit. She and her husband are going through some horrible times...this baby is probably God's way of making him more into the guy he's supposed to be. At the same time I'm hurting a lot. 

I know their blessing has nothing to do with mine (they didn't do something to get this that I haven't). It just still hurts to see so many people get the blessing you've been praying for for over a year and a half.


----------



## No Doubt

Pro I'm so sorry hun. I know I used to always feel worse when it seemed to be someone who was struggling like you say your friend is or someone who is clearly incapable of taking care of a child. I pray that God help you through this hitting process and heal your pain.


----------



## ProfWife

Don't misunderstand - I think SHE is fully capable. Him...he needs some work. She will make an excellent mother.


----------



## phaedypants

Prof and 222, we really do understand that aching longing and the confusion as to why it's still unfulfilled. The day I get my period each month feels like spiritual death. It is so painful I can hardly bear it. Honestly, it sometimes feels like the cycle is going to destroy me. It's not just the period... I know that all of my hopes and dreams aren't going to rest on a single month... But it's the week or so BEFORE my period, where I let myself believe that I may no longer be that barren woman. My identity is so trapped in with that barren woman now, and the only relief I have is the week I let myself think I might not be her anymore. 

What a struggle to grow faith in such a hollow, lonely, and frightening time! 

But being faithful doesn't always mean being happy. Trusting God doesn't mean that we dismiss the longings in our hearts. We can share the crushing disappointment with God.

Just be heartbroken, but let it pass. Don't hold on to it. Let the sorrow wash over you, and then let yourself notice a beautiful moment and be comforted. I find it doesn't work for me to deny myself the sorrow and mourning, but it also isn't good for me to hold onto it for too long--to deny the other wonderful beautiful things in my life. 

Lately my sex life has been really suffering. It is my fault, and I am so ashamed of how I am unable to manage my own expectations and disappointments. Sex has become stressful for both of us... results-oriented to the point where I feel like I am losing the connection to him. It breaks my heart. It really does. 

I ask that you ladies can say a prayer for me, that I could focus on the blessings of my small family of just-us-two and leave our union in the hands of God rather than trying to control and manage it all the time.


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies, 

Just wanted to wish you all a Very Happy Easter!!! Let us rejoice that He defeated death, rose again and wants us as His children!!! 

I will be praying for you ladies!!!

Blessings, 

Sarah


----------



## uwa_amanda

Just wanted to wish you all a Happy Easter! 

ProfWife-I'm praying for you. I know exactly how you feel. It is really upsetting to see BFP announcements when you are struggling with your emotions and all. BFP announcements always seem to arrive when AF shows up and you discover that another medicated cycle fails. It always seemed to happen to me. :hugs: I hope you see a BFP soon! 

phaedypants-I'm praying for you. I knew it was time for a break from TTC after we realized that we were disconnecting from each other, especially when it seemed that sex was mechanical or results-based, as you said. I always hoped that our children would be conceived in our bed as a result of our lovemaking. Now, we have moved on from trying to conceive. I still have that small glimmer of hope in my heart that we will conceive, but I also know that it all in God's timing and His plan is perfect.

AFM-It's been a while since I've really posted much of anything. In a couple of weeks, it will be one year since my husband and I decided to move on from our journey. I haven't been this emotionally strong in a very long time. My husband and I are refocusing our goals to pay off our debt and throw all of our extra money towards savings and a home purchase in the distant future. We kind of fell off the wagon lately with us going to Florida for his brother's wedding and his trip to Kentucky to visit his family (I have no vacation time left until July...I've been home alone all week). 

Work has been kind of stressful lately too. I've had to take care of work for two people for the last month. That person came back to work and then it went back downhill. :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: One of my co-workers quit last week to go back to what he was doing before he started working with us in my office. Another one of my co-workers in a different department was fired this week for something very heinous. I am not going into detail with this, but it's pretty bad. Another co-worker from my office is now replacing the fired one, so I'm back to doing work for two people again. My boss and I are really kind of stressed out with that because we're having to make sure everything gets done while being available for the newbies that are replacing the two we have lost in the last couple of weeks. It always seems that whenever we get a good crew in my office, something happens. And when something happens, we are the first department upper management hits up! 

Anyhoo...I guess I'm off to watch some TV now. One of my favorite movies is on and I haven't seen it in a while. :haha::haha:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Happy Easter ladies! Sorry to see so many struggling. I am struggling too. Getting ready for our 2nd iui this week praying Gods Will includes a blessing of a bfp for us. NY heart had been hurting with recent bfp announcements followed by questions of why not me? I guess I'm bitter over our loss still. I pray to get over these feelings & be able to be happy for others. God is good and pours his blessings on us daily, but I think they get overlooked as we wait for a baby......love to you ladies!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Happy Easter everyone!

I pray that God heals all of our hurt and pain and renews our spirits!


----------



## ProfWife

"Waiting for God" - Week 1 - Day 1

I bought the devotional book Waiting for God to Fill the Cradle a while ago. I went through it early in this journey. I've decided to go through it again and record my thoughts during it.

Week 1 - Day 1 - Focus - God is the giver of life

Today's devotional hinges on the idea that God is the only one who ordains life. Apart from Him, life doesn't and cannot exist. Even Adam acknowledged this with the birth of Cain. In reality, there is nothing we can do. Timing, temping, medications, IUI, IVF...all of it will fail apart from God's blessing and miracle.

A sweet, dear friend of mine revealed she was pregnant to me this weekend. Even though the tears were falling because I wish it was me with good news, I was rejoicing that she will not know the pain of even one month of longing for a child without that being fulfilled. Her plan included an immediate miracle. If/when I get the call from the doctor with good news or see those two precious lines, it will be no less a miracle. It will be entirely God's doing. How does this free me? Can this possibly give me hope? 

Of course! One of my major issues is that I feel I've failed my husband every month. I feel like I wasn't worthy enough to be a mother. That those who are blessed with it have found the secret key, action, or prayer that I haven't. That they are somehow more worthy, that they would make better mothers. While I'm sure anyone who is human and has battled this had these thoughts...they are all wrong. 

It's not about whether I would be a good mother or whether I'd said enough prayers or the right words. It's about whether or not the timing was right in God's economy and plan for the child to exist. It's about whether the plan for that child to be brought into the world to (hopefully) bring God glory from conception through the rest of his or her life was supposed to start or not.

God says through his word that before any of us ever drew our first breath or had the first cell exist, He knew exactly what would happen for the duration of our days (Psalm 139:16). There are works He prepared in advance for us (Ephesians 2:10). If any of us were to be born at different times or locations, we wouldn't be in a position to touch the specific people in our current world. The same has to be true for any new children born. 

So, it would be wrong for me to heap blame on myself or on us as a couple for "failing" to get pregnant. We did what we were supposed to, and we trusted God for the rest. It's just that it wasn't the right time yet. Does it hurt? Of course! I wanted this time to be right. Whenever our plans aren't God's plans, there will be hurt. It's the same hurt that made Hannah cry in the temple for a child or else she felt she'd die. It's a pain that comes from the depth of the soul. But it's a pain that, I have to believe, will be replaced when God's timing leads to joy. This is my night...joy will come in the morning when I see those beautiful lines or get the call from the doctor that we are finally carrying His miracle. May we never forget that it is nothing short of His miracle in His timing.


----------



## Kuawen

Not entirely sure I should post this here...I've been mostly absent from bnb since the last MC. AF arrived yesterday and I was relieved, since O wasn't detected this last cycle. Been going to acupuncture and waiting until our consultation with the RE. I was feeling happy about everything until I caught DH crying at his computer. It turns out he was looking for a Mother's day gift for me. I'd completely forgotten that this AF guarantees that I won't have a rainbow in time for Mother's day. Then DH admitted that he thinks he's going to feel sad even when/if we ever get our good news or hold our baby. That we're both going to just feel too afraid to hope until we're on the other side.

My heart is breaking that he's lost so much hope.

We went to a beautiful church service. Mary Magdalene's experience the morning of the Resurrection was the message. Everyone was given a yellow daffodil to place at the foot of the cross. We got two extra to remember our four angels (three lost together and one loss with my previous husband). I lost control of my emotions twice on the way up to the cross, I couldn't stop crying. I had to keep reminding myself that His sacrifice covers even my children, and that they will return to life though their bodies only consisted of a few cells.

I cannot make myself believe that it was 'not His plan' for them to be conceived. That their brief lives and deaths were because God was correcting a mistake He'd made. God doesn't make mistakes. It makes more sense to me that, if anyone is to blame, then it is the enemy and the fallen world we live in. 

I'm sorry if I've offended anyone.


----------



## phaedypants

Thank you for sharing, Kuawen. Reading this after reading the hopeful and encouraging words from ProfWife has me reflecting on these two things: Gods perfect plan, and the burden of sin upon the world. We know that both are effecting our experiences in this life, but who is in control? We know it's God. We know that good triumphs over evil, and sickness of body is for certain a product of sin, so we know that God triumphs over that. But when? Will it be for us? Or is it an age-old controversy and we are bit-players? 

Don't ever feel bad about sharing your fears, no matter how they sound. God doesn't want us to say the right things when our hearts are desperate and confused... We need to speak our truth. Obey, and then question. This was great advice from a friend I really admire. 

I'm so sorry for the pain you and your husband are going through. I pray that you will find the strength to live out the whole story in faith.


----------



## hollydazzles

Dear sisters, just wanted to share a bit of encouragement. I know we all have struggles in so many areas, but I have been reminded during this resurrection season that God is always in control and He always fulfills His purpose. We can trust Him even in this. Love to you all!


----------



## ProfWife

"Waiting for God" - Week 1 - Day 3
Today's message: God gives children in His time.

Oh how I hate that, but find solace in it at the same time. Yes, that's possible.

This all goes back into the fact that I'm not in control. I've never been in control. I thought I was. I thought if I did everything right, biologically speaking, then pregnancy would be inevitable. After all, isn't that what they taught in middle school health? That it was SO easy to get pregnant.

I did my research. I knew how to track my bbt, my biological markers, use opks...I knew all the terms. Prenatals for months before we started to try for a child. Extra supplements that were supposed to help us. Yet, month after horrible month we've been waiting. I find myself often crying and asking why. That's the answer though - it was never in my control anyway. So, how did I fail? I feel awful, I feel like I'm a failure...but that's just Satan talking.

God's timing is perfect. I have to convince myself of this when I'm hurting and my mind knows what my heart cannot understand. I have to do what I'm supposed to do...we have to do what is necessary (I doubt there are any immaculate conceptions anymore). God has to do the rest of it. That's the long and short of it.

My sweet husband and I frequently talk about whether or not we'll use medical assistance. Even if we decide to do that, it's still going to be the issue with God's timing. When it's His time for us - He will come through. He will remember. He will cause us to become parents. His path - His time. If we use medical assistance - it will fail until it's His time.

His Glory is the only thing that we were put here for. A friend of mine who has been on this journey before and is on it again reminded me of that. Every step of it is about Him, not about me. If he allows us to conceive, it will be to display His power and glory. If His plan is adoption instead, it will be to display His power and glory. There is nothing else.

While I still pray it will be soon...I know I'm dependent on Him. I can't do it. My husband can't do it. It's God. It's only God.

As was said in Job, the Lord gives, and the Lord takes away. Blessed be the name of the Lord.


----------



## Godsjewel

Cast your burden upon the LORD and He will sustain you...
Psalm 55:22

Youll never believe the email Im going to share with you. What would your response be to this woman?

Dear Beth,

I just thought Id check in with you and let you know how Ive been doing. I have been in an accident. My friend and I were both injured. I broke my left leg and she broke her right arm, and her left wrist. It was quite upsetting, as you can imagine. Before long, there was a crowd of people standing around staring at us, and soon we could hear the sound of sirens signaling the arrival of the ambulance. 

Apparently when an on-looker called for help, they didnt realize we were both hurt, and only one ambulance came. The paramedics jumped out and began their assessments of us both. Of course, as any good friend would do, I refused treatment. My friend was hurting and I wanted to be sure that she got the help she needed. I was in pain, too, but I didnt want to take the time or attention of the paramedics when I knew she needed help. It was apparent that her injury was more severe than mine, so I decided that I would tend to my own wounds myself. I figured I could survive with my leg broken easier than she could function with a badly broken arm. I am walking with a limp now, but Ill survive.

Ridiculous? Of course it is. What would you say to her? Why in this world would someone refuse the help they needed just because their friend was also hurt and possibly had more severe injuries? Why would she ignore her own pain simply because her friend experienced more pain?

Why would you apologize for the frustration of infertility simply due to the fact that someone else has struggled longer? Your friend has not only suffered through infertility but also struggles to survive the loss of her baby. Why should this mean that you ignore the pain of your own infertility? When someone else experiences great pain, it does not diminish your own. 

Obviously, this is not a true email. It would be unheard of for someone to refuse help if they were hurt in a car accident. Doesnt infertility seem to make your life an emotional wreck? Even if infertility is a new battle in your life, it hurts. Its frustrating. Some women almost feel guilty for feeling upset when they hear the heartbreaking stories of those who have been walking infertilitys road for a long time. Ive heard so many women say, I guess I shouldnt feel this way. Its only been a few months since I was diagnosed. A woman at work has had four miscarriages. Whats wrong with me? Why am I so self-centered? 

If you are hurt or frustrated over your own infertility, dont compare yourself with someone who has been in the fight to conceive longer than you, or who has suffered the crushing blow of miscarriage. Dont be afraid to join support groups or seek godly counsel for this period in your life, even if others involved have better stories than you. There is no doubt that others battles are hard. Chances are, even if you have faced infertility for several years, you will find someone who has struggled longer than you or has had more situations to deal with than you have. But your hurt is still real. Your hurt is still important. And if its important to you, its important to God. 

Psalm 55:22 exhorts us to cast our burdens on the Lord, and He will sustain us. It doesnt say that you need to wait until the load you bear outweighs all the burdens of those around you before you call on the Name of the Lord to help you. It simply invites you to cast your burdens on the Lord and Hell sustain you. Hell sustain you through each period. Hell sustain you through each test. Hell sustain you. Period. 

-Beth Forbus


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Good Morning Ladies, 

All I can say is Wow! How can Ladies I have never met from all around the world be facing/talking/praying their way through some of the same things I am! It gives me hope and reassurance God has me in the palm of His hand!

Amanda-I have been dealing with work stress to and it is so hard! The little deli I use to work for is being relentless is trying to hire me back, I keep saying no due to it being a toxic work enviorment. Since I wont go back the boss wont hire anyone else and it is making a heavy and unbearable work load for the other two ladies still employed there. It is so hard to see that as I do love those two ladies very much!

Cupcaketoys-I have been praying for God to have His hand upon you this week during your second IUI, how did it go? I am also struggling with why this person and that person but not me? I am struggling to not let the bitterness take root....may God's grace and love flourish instead!

No Doubt-God is renewing my spirit!!!

Profwife-I am purchasing a copy of this book, Thank you for sharing your struggles with us, it make me feel not so alone!

Kuawen-You have not offended me-you reminded me that God always has a plan and to just cling tighter to Him.

Phaedypants-Yes your friends advice is good!

Holly-Yes God is always in control, and He will fulfill his purpose! He also revealed this to me (again!) during the Easter Season. 

Godjewels-Praying for you and your three bundles of joy!! How is the ms....gone I pray!

Thank you Ladies for always sharing, encouraging and sending forth God's Love, this thread has become a source of comfort and joy in my life! 

Blessings, 

Sarah


----------



## cupcakestoy

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> All I can say is Wow! How can Ladies I have never met from all around the world be facing/talking/praying their way through some of the same things I am! It gives me hope and reassurance God has me in the palm of His hand!
> 
> Amanda-I have been dealing with work stress to and it is so hard! The little deli I use to work for is being relentless is trying to hire me back, I keep saying no due to it being a toxic work enviorment. Since I wont go back the boss wont hire anyone else and it is making a heavy and unbearable work load for the other two ladies still employed there. It is so hard to see that as I do love those two ladies very much!
> 
> Cupcaketoys-I have been praying for God to have His hand upon you this week during your second IUI, how did it go? I am also struggling with why this person and that person but not me? I am struggling to not let the bitterness take root....may God's grace and love flourish instead!
> 
> No Doubt-God is renewing my spirit!!!
> 
> Profwife-I am purchasing a copy of this book, Thank you for sharing your struggles with us, it make me feel not so alone!
> 
> Kuawen-You have not offended me-you reminded me that God always has a plan and to just cling tighter to Him.
> 
> Phaedypants-Yes your friends advice is good!
> 
> Holly-Yes God is always in control, and He will fulfill his purpose! He also revealed this to me (again!) during the Easter Season.
> 
> Godjewels-Praying for you and your three bundles of joy!! How is the ms....gone I pray!
> 
> Thank you Ladies for always sharing, encouraging and sending forth God's Love, this thread has become a source of comfort and joy in my life!
> 
> Blessings,
> 
> Sarah

 Thanks for your prayers! Still waiting for my + Opk here....Will update as soon as I know! lol I seem to give it to God then take it back :/ So far this week has been so busy that He still has it & has blessed me with not having to deal with more issues.....:) Prayers for you my Sister!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Prayer request ladies! My dh is having elevated BP levels, which are very scary at 35! Praying for God to touch him with healing & to touch us both with our jobs, which have both turned into high stress situations lately. Praying for guidance in possible job changes, as well as strength to make some much needed lifestyle changes! Going to go ahead with this IUI, but not sure about our TTC future just yet :/


----------



## Aims13h

Prayers being said Cupcake!


----------



## Godsjewel

And God said, "This is the sign of the covenant I am making between me and you and every living creature with you, a covenant for all generations to come: I have set my rainbow in the clouds, and it will be the sign of the covenant between me and the earth. Whenever I bring clouds over the earth and the rainbow appears in the clouds, I will remember my covenant between me and you and all living creatures of every kind. Never again will the waters become a flood to destroy all life. Whenever the rainbow appears in the clouds, I will see it and remember the everlasting covenant between God and all living creatures of every kind on the earth." (Genesis 9:12-16)

After a storm the other day, I was driving around town when I saw the most beautiful sight. A gorgeous rainbow graced the sky, stretching from one end of the sky to the other. It seemed to reach as far to the left as I could see and as far to the right as my eyes could search. It was beautiful! I stopped my car and just sat there for a few minutes drinking in the colors and reminding myself of the significance of this natural phenomenon and supernatural reminder of the faithfulness of God.

But guess what happened the day after I sat teary-eyed in the Wal-Mart parking lot staring at a rainbow. It stormed again. Lightening ripped across the sky and thunder shook the walls of my home so violently that it felt like they would fall down around me. However, I didnt panic. I knew I didnt have to. I know Gods promises remain even when new storms come. I also know that with every new storm, God places a new rainbow in the clouds. A new reminder of His faithfulness to keep His promises. 

In Genesis 6-8, we read the true account of Noah and the great flood that most of us have heard in Sunday School since we were knee high to a grasshopper. After Noah and his family lived in a floating zoo for a year and therefore escaped certain death by drowning, God promised Noah that the entire earth would never again be destroyed by a flood. As a reminder of His promise, God set a rainbow in the sky so that every time Noah felt raindrops on his head, there was no need for panic. After every thunderstorm for the rest of his life, all Noah had to do was look up and see the rainbow. It was Gods way of reminding him that He was faithful to keep his promises. Dont go build another ark. Dont look for animals to start lining up two by two. The world will never float away again. God keeps His promises. Always has. Always will. As long as rainbows grace the sky, you can rest assured that God is faithful and He will keep His promises.

Your season of infertility may cause you to question Gods faithfulness to you. Your period starts again and a storm of emotion rages, causing you to wonder. You wonder if He really does love you like the Bible says, and doubt thunders through your heart. Has He truly been God Emmanuel--God with you--or has He left you to navigate the confusion of infertility alone? Tears fall like raindrops and soak your pillow at night. You cannot see a rainbow during the storm. Is God faithful now?

The answer, hurting friend, is a resounding YES. There is a reason for the storm and trial you face. Without the rain, there would be no rainbow. Without the storms in your life, you would not be able to fully see the faithfulness of God through trials. When the storm of emotion passes, look outside. The sun will shine again and when it does, youll see your rainbow, that magnificent reminder of Gods faithfulness to you. Your rainbow may be unique to you. It may come in a deep, settled peace that wasnt there before--Gods faithfulness proven to you through the storms. Your rainbow may be a more intimate knowledge and relationship with God that you ever dreamed possible--a treasure worth more than any pot of gold. And who knows? Your rainbow may have curly brown hair and love ballet. God is faithful in all of His promises. He is faithful through infertility. He is faithful through the heartache of loss. He is faithful to never leave you or forsake you. He is faithful in all of His promises. He is faithful.

-Beth Forbus


----------



## sportysgirl

Saying prayers cupcake x


----------



## Godsjewel

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> 
> Godjewels-Praying for you and your three bundles of joy!! How is the ms....gone I pray!

Thank you for your prayers :hugs:

I have my moments. There are days when I just feel completely exhausted, but no sickness and once in awhile the nausea will hit and make me sick. All in all, I'm super blessed!

Praying all is well with you :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

cupcakestoy said:


> Prayer request ladies! My dh is having elevated BP levels, which are very scary at 35! Praying for God to touch him with healing & to touch us both with our jobs, which have both turned into high stress situations lately. Praying for guidance in possible job changes, as well as strength to make some much needed lifestyle changes! Going to go ahead with this IUI, but not sure about our TTC future just yet :/

Praying that God will direct your paths in your career and in your TTC. Looking forward to hearing some praise reports soon :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Yet those who wait for the LORD will gain new strength; 

Isaiah 40:31

A straining of the mind in a certain direction with an expectant 

attitudea forward look with assurance.

with an expectant attitudeWhen you have a problem like infertility or grief over the loss of your baby, your mindset can be depressed. Satan can begin to convince you that God has forgotten you and that you will live in heartache for the rest of your life. Your view of your future is dim. That makes the waiting portion of this season very heavy.

Rather than focusing on what God has not placed in your life at this time, decide to look forward to the plan He has lovingly designed for you. Determine in your heart to develop an expectant attitude! God is working through this season in your life! Expect that His plan for you is good! Expect to grow closer to God through this. Even if your heart cannot keep time with an expectant attitude, try to develop one anyway. Eventually your heart will catch up to your head!

Here are a couple of Scriptures to back this up:

Jeremiah 29:11 For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.

My favorite verse! If the Lord has a plan for you, you can expect that He will bring it to pass!

Hebrews 11:1 Now faith is the assurance of things hoped for, the conviction of things not seen.

Guess what the word hoped literally means?!? Thats right! The literal translation for the word hoped is expect! Faith is the assurance of things we expect! 

Are you praying for something? Of course you are! Do you believe God hears you? Do you believe He has a plan for your life? Then expect an answer!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## cupcakestoy

Praise report! Dr. Feels dh high bp may be related to the GI virus he has. Gave him meds for n/v & a steroid shot to settle stomach. Also got a +opk yesterday & we will do our 2nd iui today!!! Please say a little prayer for healing & success for us today! :)


----------



## No Doubt

Praying for a quick healing for your hubbs and a successful iui for you guys!


----------



## xxx_faithful

No Doubt said:


> Definitely ok to be sad hun. God is a big boy, He can handle your feelings and wants to be there to comfort you. It doesn't mean you're separating yourself from him. It just means you're human.

Your words are like gold to me today... I've been a little quiet.



*xxx_faithful*


----------



## No Doubt

Hi faithful! Glad you popped in...how have you been?

No need to stay quiet...any of us ladies dealing with whatever we'll dealing with. Think about it like this, God knows our hearts and our very thoughts, so He knows how you're feeling anyway. May as well say it out loud and make yourself feel better. And when you don't know what to say, remember that the spirit speaks for you. So tears or whatever you can muster up are just fine as well.


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi ladies!

A dear friend of mine who struggled with TTC and had twin boys with IVF will be in the hospital this morning with her son Gabriel who is 9 months old. He will be having open heart surgery today.

Please say a prayer for the procedure to go well and for peace and comfort for the momma.

Thank you all :hugs:


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies, 

Just thought I would pop in and see how everyone is? I am good praying my second all natural AF is on her way...feeling good lots of cramps and acne!

Blessings:flower:


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies, 

I am asking for prayer this morning. It seems I am surrounded by death lately, my cousin (age 29) passed away unexpectedly last week and today is his funeral. Another family member age 60 passed away last week as well her funeral is Friday. A women whose journey I was following lost her battle to cancer after giving birth to twin girls....she was 26 the same age as me. 

I am afraid as my husband is very ill at the moment, the dr.s want/need to do surgery for a complete recovery but he is to weak at the moment. I am so afraid that death is going to come visit me personally....I know not a way to think positively but Kenny's health keeps deteriorating. Even thought the dr.s keep reassuring us all will be well I am so afraid please pray for strength for me. 

Thank you, 

Sarah


----------



## hollydazzles

Prayers sent Sarah!


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi ladies, can I join you all?
I have a 16 month old dd and dh and I are on cycle 1 of ntnp for number 2. 
My dh has very reluctantly agreed to have another baby so I'm not allowed to pressure him about it and I'm not allowed to get stressed out about it all! Its hard not to get stressed out about it all though! 

Sarah I'm sorry for what you are dealing with and have added you to my prayer list.


----------



## HisGrace

Sarah - I am praying for you. Please remember life and death are in the power of the tongue (Proverbs 18:21). Speak life to your husband. By the blood of Jesus he is healed and made whole.


----------



## Godsjewel

Sarah,

I'm so sorry to hear about all the deaths that have recently happened. I will pray for comfort for you and the families dealing with the losses.

Father, in the name of Jesus, I come before You asking You to heal Kenny. It is written that the prayer of faith will save the sick, and the Lord will raise him up. Kenny's body is the temple of the Holy Spirit, and desires to be in good health. 

Thank you, Father, for sending Your Word to heal him and deliver him from all destructions. Jesus, You are the Word who became flesh and dwelt among us. You bore our griefs (pains) and carried our sorrows (sickness). You were pierced through for our transgressions, crushed for our iniquities, the chastening for Kenny's well-being fell upon You, and by your scourging he is healed.

Father, we give attention to Your words, and incline our ear to your sayings. We will not let them depart from our sight, but keep them in the midst of our heart. For they are life and health to the whole body.

Since the Spirit of Him who raised Jesus from the dead dwells in Kenny, He who raised Christ from the dead will also give life to his mortal body through His Spirit who dwells in him.

Thank You that Kenny will prosper and be in health even as his soul prospers. Amen.


----------



## Godsjewel

She was the cutest little thing you could ever hope to see. A tiny, little ball of black and white fur appropriately named Minnie. She pranced through my house like she was Queen of the Canine World. It wouldnt have mattered if you could have told her that she only weighed a pound and a half--she already knew she was in charge and apparently all the humans in the room felt the same way.. This constant little companion was such a treasure to us. Perhaps we should have named her Peter. (This will make sense later. I promise!)

One day as I was playing with Minnie, I scooped her up, snuggled her for a few seconds, and gently sat her down on a glass coffee table. All of a sudden, Minnies world changed. Gone was the arrogant prancing of this miniscule pooch. Gone was the air of misplaced confidence. Gone was her love and trust in her master. Even though I knew she was safe and that I wouldnt let her fall off the edge of the table, Minnie was petrified. She couldnt understand what was holding her up or why she wasnt plummeting that terrifying distance of two feet. All she knew was that she was in uncharted territory and would surely perish! And all at the whims of a master that she thought loved her! 

Minnie was a little like Peter walking on the water. (Do you think, perhaps, that he pranced on the Sea of Galilee?) Life was good and exciting for him. He had served with Jesus and had front row seats to the transformation of thousands of lives. Jesus comes walking on the water through the night, and even though they were scared, Peter cries out Lord, if it is You, command me to come to You on the water! Jesus simply said come and water turned to concrete beneath Peters feet. Even in the midst of a storm howling around the disciples boat, Peter was making a stand for the Master. He made a stand until he made a giant splash. 

Peter got his eyes off of Jesus and the sure ground beneath him gave way. The winds began whipping up and Peter began falling down. He couldnt see a way to keep from drowning. He couldnt feel anything sturdy beneath his feet. He must have trembled as he sputtered his cry for help--Lord, save me! 

Sound familiar? Somehow, I bet youve never compared yourself to the loudest, most boisterous confidant of Jesus or to the runt of a pomeranian litter, but now because of infertility, you may just find an image of yourself in this terrified fur-ball or drenched, soaking disciple. 

Most of us tend to prance through life, much as my puppy pranced through my house. Or perhaps, being a Christian has come easily. We talk openly about the goodness of God and how we know He works all things to our good, and wonder why others struggle so. Then one day we find ourselves set down by His hand in uncharted territory. A place we cannot understand, and a situation where fear reigns supreme. And all at the hands of a Master we thought loved us.

Infertility is such a confusing place. We dont always know which way to turn and the decisions we must make often seem so unsure. Much like the puppy in this story, we dont understand why He would sit us down in the midst of such a trial. Perhaps we feel more like Peter. We stepped out of our comfort zone and boldly proclaimed to everyone that God would provide the money for treatment, but the money never came. We told anyone who would hear that we knew this pregnancy was different and God had granted life in the womb, only to see another stilled heartbeat. The winds are howling. Your feet are plummeting beneath the waters again. Why would He grant babies to so many others, but not to me? 

Hold on! There is more to this story. Peek back into my living room, and glance at my coffee table. That poor little pup was shaking so hard and nearly frozen in fear, that all you heard were her little toenails clicking on the glass table. I never forgot where she stood. The coffee table never intimidated me. I never felt as afraid as she did, wondering how in this world I could rescue my pet from the wiles of the coffee table. I scooped her up off of the table, and loved her and snuggled her until she felt safe again. (You dont seriously think I walked off and left her there, do you?) Before long, she was prancing through my house again like the Queen of the Canine World that she thought she was.

And hold on again! Theres more to Peters story too. Flip back to the pages of Matthew 14. Peter did something that my goofy little puppy never did. (Okay, he did a lot of things my puppy never did, but theres one thing in particular I want you to notice.) Matthew 14:30 says ...he cried out, Lord, save me! Peter knew who to call on. He called on His Master. He may not have understood why Jesus let him come out onto the water, knowing that he would begin to sink, but Peter still knew Jesus loved him and would not let him perish. Scripture goes on to say Immediately Jesus stretched out His hand and took hold of him...

Jesus didnt let Peter perish. He wont allow you to perish either. Call on Him in the midst of your storm. 

Just imagine! Someday soon, youll find that youre back in the boat and the waters are beginning to calm. Or perhaps youll notice that youre starting to prance around again like the daughter of the King that you are!

-Beth Forbus


----------



## Jumik

Beanonorder said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you all?
> I have a 16 month old dd and dh and I are on cycle 1 of ntnp for number 2.
> My dh has very reluctantly agreed to have another baby so I'm not allowed to pressure him about it and I'm not allowed to get stressed out about it all! Its hard not to get stressed out about it all though!
> 
> Sarah I'm sorry for what you are dealing with and have added you to my prayer list.

Welcome Bean, my fellow December snowflake :winkwink:


----------



## Aims13h

Godsjewel said:


> She was the cutest little thing you could ever hope to see. A tiny, little ball of black and white fur appropriately named Minnie. She pranced through my house like she was Queen of the Canine World. It wouldnt have mattered if you could have told her that she only weighed a pound and a half--she already knew she was in charge and apparently all the humans in the room felt the same way.. This constant little companion was such a treasure to us. Perhaps we should have named her Peter. (This will make sense later. I promise!)
> 
> One day as I was playing with Minnie, I scooped her up, snuggled her for a few seconds, and gently sat her down on a glass coffee table. All of a sudden, Minnies world changed. Gone was the arrogant prancing of this miniscule pooch. Gone was the air of misplaced confidence. Gone was her love and trust in her master. Even though I knew she was safe and that I wouldnt let her fall off the edge of the table, Minnie was petrified. She couldnt understand what was holding her up or why she wasnt plummeting that terrifying distance of two feet. All she knew was that she was in uncharted territory and would surely perish! And all at the whims of a master that she thought loved her!
> 
> Minnie was a little like Peter walking on the water. (Do you think, perhaps, that he pranced on the Sea of Galilee?) Life was good and exciting for him. He had served with Jesus and had front row seats to the transformation of thousands of lives. Jesus comes walking on the water through the night, and even though they were scared, Peter cries out Lord, if it is You, command me to come to You on the water! Jesus simply said come and water turned to concrete beneath Peters feet. Even in the midst of a storm howling around the disciples boat, Peter was making a stand for the Master. He made a stand until he made a giant splash.
> 
> Peter got his eyes off of Jesus and the sure ground beneath him gave way. The winds began whipping up and Peter began falling down. He couldnt see a way to keep from drowning. He couldnt feel anything sturdy beneath his feet. He must have trembled as he sputtered his cry for help--Lord, save me!
> 
> Sound familiar? Somehow, I bet youve never compared yourself to the loudest, most boisterous confidant of Jesus or to the runt of a pomeranian litter, but now because of infertility, you may just find an image of yourself in this terrified fur-ball or drenched, soaking disciple.
> 
> Most of us tend to prance through life, much as my puppy pranced through my house. Or perhaps, being a Christian has come easily. We talk openly about the goodness of God and how we know He works all things to our good, and wonder why others struggle so. Then one day we find ourselves set down by His hand in uncharted territory. A place we cannot understand, and a situation where fear reigns supreme. And all at the hands of a Master we thought loved us.
> 
> Infertility is such a confusing place. We dont always know which way to turn and the decisions we must make often seem so unsure. Much like the puppy in this story, we dont understand why He would sit us down in the midst of such a trial. Perhaps we feel more like Peter. We stepped out of our comfort zone and boldly proclaimed to everyone that God would provide the money for treatment, but the money never came. We told anyone who would hear that we knew this pregnancy was different and God had granted life in the womb, only to see another stilled heartbeat. The winds are howling. Your feet are plummeting beneath the waters again. Why would He grant babies to so many others, but not to me?
> 
> Hold on! There is more to this story. Peek back into my living room, and glance at my coffee table. That poor little pup was shaking so hard and nearly frozen in fear, that all you heard were her little toenails clicking on the glass table. I never forgot where she stood. The coffee table never intimidated me. I never felt as afraid as she did, wondering how in this world I could rescue my pet from the wiles of the coffee table. I scooped her up off of the table, and loved her and snuggled her until she felt safe again. (You dont seriously think I walked off and left her there, do you?) Before long, she was prancing through my house again like the Queen of the Canine World that she thought she was.
> 
> And hold on again! Theres more to Peters story too. Flip back to the pages of Matthew 14. Peter did something that my goofy little puppy never did. (Okay, he did a lot of things my puppy never did, but theres one thing in particular I want you to notice.) Matthew 14:30 says ...he cried out, Lord, save me! Peter knew who to call on. He called on His Master. He may not have understood why Jesus let him come out onto the water, knowing that he would begin to sink, but Peter still knew Jesus loved him and would not let him perish. Scripture goes on to say Immediately Jesus stretched out His hand and took hold of him...
> 
> Jesus didnt let Peter perish. He wont allow you to perish either. Call on Him in the midst of your storm.
> 
> Just imagine! Someday soon, youll find that youre back in the boat and the waters are beginning to calm. Or perhaps youll notice that youre starting to prance around again like the daughter of the King that you are!
> 
> -Beth Forbus

I love this story. It reminds me of one of my favorite songs.... Praise you In This Storm by Casting Crowns


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome bean!

Sarah I am so sorry that you are dealing with so much. It makes me think of a song...

I speak life, you're gonna live, oh my brother...my sister
I speak life, you are the head and not the tail, you will prevail
I speak life, don't give up the fight, for your life
You shall live and not die!

Lord please bring your word back to our sister and let her know that you are there, watching and orchestrating and her and her husbands behalf. Give her peace and calm her heart. Replace her fear with faith in you, that you breath the very life her husband lives, and that it is sustaining. Amen.


----------



## sportysgirl

Saying prayers Sarah x


----------



## ProfWife

Prayers for you and your husband, Sarah.


----------



## cupcakestoy

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am asking for prayer this morning. It seems I am surrounded by death lately, my cousin (age 29) passed away unexpectedly last week and today is his funeral. Another family member age 60 passed away last week as well her funeral is Friday. A women whose journey I was following lost her battle to cancer after giving birth to twin girls....she was 26 the same age as me.
> 
> I am afraid as my husband is very ill at the moment, the dr.s want/need to do surgery for a complete recovery but he is to weak at the moment. I am so afraid that death is going to come visit me personally....I know not a way to think positively but Kenny's health keeps deteriorating. Even thought the dr.s keep reassuring us all will be well I am so afraid please pray for strength for me.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Sarah

Prayers for you & dh, as well as peace for you....


----------



## cupcakestoy

Beanonorder said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you all?
> I have a 16 month old dd and dh and I are on cycle 1 of ntnp for number 2.
> My dh has very reluctantly agreed to have another baby so I'm not allowed to pressure him about it and I'm not allowed to get stressed out about it all! Its hard not to get stressed out about it all though!
> 
> Sarah I'm sorry for what you are dealing with and have added you to my prayer list.

Welcome :)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Sarah~You look Amazing! So happy for you :) Your post described me at this moment! Struggling with the "why's" feeling forsaken...I know their is a blessing in this Journey however it goes! Sorry yo be so quiet lately, but have been feeling sorry for myself since we missed the iui this cycle. Dh is on the fence with TTC & losing faith that we will have a thb. Not sure what is in store for us now or if we will just ntnp from now on....I'm trying to hold on & believe that God will bless us in His time, but I guess I'm trying to let go of my desires & just be happy with where I am now....I pray all you ladies are well & that we will receive insight on which paths to take in the next steps of life!


----------



## No Doubt

Cupcake, so sorry you and hubbs are struggling right now. I'll be praying for you both.


----------



## Godsjewel

cupcakestoy said:


> Sarah~You look Amazing! So happy for you :) Your post described me at this moment! Struggling with the "why's" feeling forsaken...I know their is a blessing in this Journey however it goes! Sorry yo be so quiet lately, but have been feeling sorry for myself since we missed the iui this cycle. Dh is on the fence with TTC & losing faith that we will have a thb. Not sure what is in store for us now or if we will just ntnp from now on....I'm trying to hold on & believe that God will bless us in His time, but I guess I'm trying to let go of my desires & just be happy with where I am now....I pray all you ladies are well & that we will receive insight on which paths to take in the next steps of life!

Thanks dear :hugs:

I have felt all the emotions you are feeling and it wasn't until I let it all go and gave it to God and let Him be in control, that I felt better, like a weight was lifted. Don't get me wrong, I still would go back to the 'why me?' stage, but would quickly get back up on my feet and tell the devil he is defeated and I was going to stand on the word of God no matter how I felt.

God is good and will use all you are going through for the good.


----------



## ProfWife

Ladies struggling with the 12month+ wait (LTTTC)...did you ever cut your family off from information? My sister just seems to constantly want to tell me "maybe it's not God's plan for you to be a biological mother" or "not all prayers are answered...don't you think the prayers for XX's baby to not be born dead or for XX whose 9 year old daughter died of cancer weren't fervent?" 

I KNOW prayers go unanswered... I wasn't even talking about my prayer to be a mother...I was talking about the prayer that if biological children aren't God's will for us that it be taken from me...that the desire for it would just be reduced, the pain stop...that we could close the door and move on... For His Will to become ours...

Yet, we aren't getting any movement towards adopting...there's nothing indicating that's our next step yet. 

I'm regretting ever bringing my family into my bubble of confidence. My mom tells me to "just go pick one out" or that I need to quit stressing about it. Sister comes up with those examples for why I shouldn't be so upset or upset at all...why I need to basically suck it up and just not doubt God. 

I wish I'd never even told them. I don't even want to go home for Mother's Day this year anymore.


----------



## No Doubt

Honestly, and maybe this is callous of me, but if you don't want to go don't. And yes, I did cut my mom off from information. First, because she was telling everyone about our trouble which I obviously told her in confidence, but second because I was tired of hearing "it'll happen when it's supposed to" and "I just don't think you should be this stressed, it's not healthy" or "stop worrying about it". So I get what you're saying. Even when I was pregnant I kept info from her...we were on bad terms half of my pregnancy, but when it got better I still kept things from her for fear of hearing anything negative.

It's not that you don't want the support, it's just that they're not supporting you properly. And that may be by no fault of there own if they've never been through the struggle. Answers like what they're giving don't help, only hurt. Have you tried explaining this to them?


----------



## ProfWife

Would have loved to try with my sister tonight, but she had to get to church group so she told me she couldn't talk anymore...

Mom is too busy hating life (long story) because of something my dad did almost 2 years ago now that she can't forgive him for...no, it wasn't an affair. She's convinced he's lied about his past and that he had affairs in the past when he denies it. 

My other sister would rather focus on classes and running (her classes are 15 minutes from my home, but I never see her).


We use to all be so close...


----------



## uwa_amanda

ProfWife said:


> Ladies struggling with the 12month+ wait (LTTTC)...did you ever cut your family off from information? My sister just seems to constantly want to tell me "maybe it's not God's plan for you to be a biological mother" or "not all prayers are answered...don't you think the prayers for XX's baby to not be born dead or for XX whose 9 year old daughter died of cancer weren't fervent?"
> 
> I KNOW prayers go unanswered... I wasn't even talking about my prayer to be a mother...I was talking about the prayer that if biological children aren't God's will for us that it be taken from me...that the desire for it would just be reduced, the pain stop...that we could close the door and move on... For His Will to become ours...
> 
> Yet, we aren't getting any movement towards adopting...there's nothing indicating that's our next step yet.
> 
> I'm regretting ever bringing my family into my bubble of confidence. My mom tells me to "just go pick one out" or that I need to quit stressing about it. Sister comes up with those examples for why I shouldn't be so upset or upset at all...why I need to basically suck it up and just not doubt God.
> 
> I wish I'd never even told them. I don't even want to go home for Mother's Day this year anymore.




ProfWife said:


> Would have loved to try with my sister tonight, but she had to get to church group so she told me she couldn't talk anymore...
> 
> Mom is too busy hating life (long story) because of something my dad did almost 2 years ago now that she can't forgive him for...no, it wasn't an affair. She's convinced he's lied about his past and that he had affairs in the past when he denies it.
> 
> My other sister would rather focus on classes and running (her classes are 15 minutes from my home, but I never see her).
> 
> 
> We use to all be so close...

ProfWife, I read your first post while I was still at work. I have been thinking very hard on what you've said. I know exactly how you feel. One year ago this week, my husband and I made the decision to stop trying and from there I prayed that if this was God's will, then he remove the desire from my heart so my husband and I could heal and move on. It has been a difficult year, but in the last few months, I've gotten better. I got to where I wasn't telling my family much of anything because of the comments from them. My parents were great but my extended family were a whole 'nother story. I have lost friends in the last couple of years and am at a point where I am content with how things have ended up for us. Closing the door on this chapter of our lives after seven years total was very difficult, but I feel like it was for the best, not only for me, but my husband as well, as it really tore him to pieces to see me so upset about everything all the time. My biggest issue right now is trying to figure out what to do with myself now that being a mother will probably not happen. I am praying for you and hope for the best for you and your DH. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

ProfWife said:


> Would have loved to try with my sister tonight, but she had to get to church group so she told me she couldn't talk anymore...
> 
> Mom is too busy hating life (long story) because of something my dad did almost 2 years ago now that she can't forgive him for...no, it wasn't an affair. She's convinced he's lied about his past and that he had affairs in the past when he denies it.
> 
> My other sister would rather focus on classes and running (her classes are 15 minutes from my home, but I never see her).
> 
> 
> We use to all be so close...

Yeah...my mom is busy hating life too. I still choose which things to talk about and not talk about simply cause I don't want to hear anything negative. What I've learned from that is that I still have to live my life and be happy in my life regardless of her. What I'm saying is don't let her affect you, harder said than done I know, but you have to do what's best for you and yours and not let any negativity affect that.

If you need someone to confide in there's always us and I'm sure there other ladies you know in life that you could speak with. Doesn't mean you have to shut them out completely, just maybe choose what you do and don't talk to them about. Example...I don't tell my mother about anything that hubbs does that rubs me the wrong way. Why? Cause my mom is the grudge queen, lol. Then she feels it's her to place to correct my husband like he's a child. He hates it, I hate it and it's so pointless. So there is another lady I talk to that I can actually vent to and she just listens. And that's all I need, cause I know me and hubbs will get through, but sometimes I just need a sounding board.

Fertility is like that sometimes...sometimes you just need to get it all and have someone listen to you at a time you feel like no one is listening at all. I hope you get through it and you and your family get closer. I know that's hard on you by itself. It sounds like you really miss them.


----------



## ProfWife

I do. 

Everything used to be a party with us...holidays, birthdays, random Sundays, family UNO night...the last about 3-4 years, it's been gradually getting worse and worse.

I think some of it is that we don't want to be around our parents when they are acting like this...but the three of us don't have the ability to be together often since we all work and I'm an hour away.

I hate it though.


----------



## Wish4another1

Just wanted to subscribe... Been stalking and reading...


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome wish!


----------



## Godsjewel

Wish4another1 said:


> Just wanted to subscribe... Been stalking and reading...

Welcome :flower:


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Ladies struggling with the 12month+ wait (LTTTC)...did you ever cut your family off from information? My sister just seems to constantly want to tell me "maybe it's not God's plan for you to be a biological mother" or "not all prayers are answered...don't you think the prayers for XX's baby to not be born dead or for XX whose 9 year old daughter died of cancer weren't fervent?" .

Funny, I had the same response from others I confided in...'maybe it's just not God's will for your life'. I hated that more than anything and that's why I didn't go around sharing my business with those who didn't go through what I've been through. That's why it is so nice to come on this thread and encourage each other, because we all understand.

I personally believe God answers every prayer, I believe they come in the form of yes, no or wait. All my answers for 6 years were 'wait'.

Here is a good article I found about it...

*How will I know Gods answer to my prayer?*
By Dr. Charles Stanley

God often answers prayer in the following ways:

1. Yes, you may have it.
2. No, that is not good for you.
3. Wait, I have something better for you.
4. My grace is sufficient for you (2 Cor. 12:9).

When He answers yes, its easy to say, Praise the Lord! But when He says otherwise, we have a hard time finding reasons to praise Him.

Sometimes we dont take no for an answer, and we keep praying! Or we look for a reason why He didnt answer our request. But Scripture never says God will give us exactly what we ask for every time. He is sovereign. He has the right to say no according to His infinite wisdom. Oftentimes, its for our protection.

Sometimes, God wants to answer our prayer, but the timing isnt right. As I reflect on my life, I realize that if God had answered certain prayers according to my schedule, I would have missed His best in every single case. He may have been waiting for me to grow spiritually in some area so that I could more fully experience the blessings He had in store (Eph. 1:3). Again, He is sovereign, and His timing is perfect.

God also answers My grace is sufficient. We may pray for years, yet our circumstances remain unchanged. God seems unresponsive and heaven is silent. In many cases, the problem isnt the length, intensity, or nature of our prayers. Oftentimes, God is up to something we dont know about, something much bigger than we were expecting. Something that may require a different answer than the one we anticipated. 

But rest assured that if God isnt removing your particular thorn, His grace is sufficient. By an act of our will, we can decide to trust that God knows what Hes doing, even when theres no logical or rational explanation for our circumstances. The Father is not offended when we ask, Why? But Hes overjoyed when we trust Him, even though He may choose not to explain.

God always answers the prayers of His children. As we learn to pray, we will learn to discern His methods.


----------



## No Doubt

I agree Sarah! Your post reminded me of a sermon a couple years back. I can't remember who my pastor quoted, but he said:

If the prayer is wrong, God says no.
If the timing is wrong, God says slow.
If you are wrong, God says grow.
But if the prayer is right, the timing is right and you are right, God says go.


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi Ladies,

A friend of mine has a friend that is currently in her 6th month of pregnancy and on May 4th her water started leaking and she is currently in the hospital having contractions. They did a scan and found out that her little girl has suffered brain damage.

Can you please say a prayer for her and her family during this difficult time, especially with Mother's day coming up on Sunday :cry:

Thanks ladies!


----------



## No Doubt

Oh wow...I am so sorry to hear this. Lord bless this family with Your peace and comfort. Surround them and hold them close to You while they go through this process. Be their emotional foundation and physical strength and remind them that everything works out according to Your plan and for the good. In Jesus name, amen.


----------



## HisGrace

Sarah - I will be praying for her.


----------



## sportysgirl

Send prayers to your friend x


----------



## Wish4another1

Saying lots of prayers for her and her family this weekend![-o&lt;


----------



## Beanonorder

Ah Sarah that is so sad, saying lots of prayers for them x


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies, 

Just wanted to pop in and say thank you for all of your prayers!!! My husband got very very sick after I posted last and had to be readmitted to the hospital. Since he has so many health issues/is always sick we can handle a lot at home but this time it was spiraling out of control and we are at our home away from home the hospital. Right now it looks like we will be home by Sunday! We have some major decisions to make regarding surgery for him, education plans for me and if Kenny should go on short term disability. These are decisions that need to be made at home where we can find our center again and re-group. Kenny has a surgical consult on Tuesday so we wont have much time once we get home to make our battle plan. 

I find God is my rock right now and the chapel at the hospital has become my sanctuary. It upsets Kenny to see me upset so on my one break a day from his room for dinner I spend time in the chapel. 

I know it might not make sense to all you but we are still going ahead with TTC. We had to cancel our last apt. with FS but will be rescheduling. Kenny's health has made us realize that life is very short and we want to be parents. This may sound morbid but if something was to happen to Kenny (I cant bring my self to type the D word) I want a small piece of him with me in the form of our child. 

I thank you so much for all of your prayers, support and letting me come in here and talk (type) about this even though it is not all TTC related. 

Please know I will be praying for all the other needs on here. 

Blessings, 

Sarah


----------



## HisGrace

Sarah - :hugs: Stay strong Sarah. I am praying for you and your family.


----------



## ProfWife

Sarah - Praying for you and these upcoming decisions. (Out of curiosity, are you looking to freeze some of his sperm for AI/IUI or IVF? I had a friend freeze her eggs before undergoing cancer treatments in case she went into menopause from them...which she did. At least they have a potential option for gestational carriers later, if they choose.)

Sarah (Godsjewel) - Praying for your friend. So scary!


----------



## No Doubt

Sarah...doesn't sound weirs to me, makes perfect sense. I would want the same in fact. I was actually going to make the same comment, about maybe a sperm retrieval for Kenny. Saw it on a tv show and she ended up with quads, but she felt the same as you and wanted a piece of her husband there with her. Praying for the both of you and that God directs your path accordingly.


----------



## Aims13h

Praying for you and Kenny, Sarah. It doesn't sound strange at all! I would want the same thing. Life is short and so unpredictable. I pray that the Lord blesses you with a LO very soon! ((hugs))


----------



## Jumik

I agree. Your decision is not strange at all to me Sarah. I would make the same decision as it would give a sense of continuity for both of us and a future to look forward to in the event of the uneventful, instead of the feeling of everything coming to a complete halt and having to start life all over again.


----------



## Godsjewel

Hi Sarah :flower:

I believe we are all in agreement with you. You do what's best for your family :hugs:

Still praying and believing God will turn this all around for the good.


----------



## ProfWife

Godsjewel (Sarah) - How are you feeling? Are you on any bed rest yet? I think my friend had to go to modified with her triplets around week 30.


----------



## Godsjewel

ProfWife said:


> Godsjewel (Sarah) - How are you feeling? Are you on any bed rest yet? I think my friend had to go to modified with her triplets around week 30.

I'm doing really well. Still working, but cut back my hours to 6 a day instead of 8 so I could get some extra sleep and is definitely helping :thumbup:

No need for bed rest unless the Dr sees a reason for concern or if I just don't start feeling like I could work anymore. I can for sure complete this month at work, June may be a different story. I may just take that time to rest for myself and get things in order, as much as I can.


----------



## No Doubt

Are you going back to work after you have the babies?


----------



## HisGrace

Hi ladies. Could you please pray for my mom? They have found a large mass on one of her ovaries.


----------



## No Doubt

Praying for your mom hisgrace. I hope that whatever it is, it is benign. Lord we pray for your devine intervention, step in and be doctor. We pray the diagnosis be a healthy one. Healing in your name Jesus.


----------



## Beanonorder

Praying for your mom hisgrace. Hope you get good news soon.


----------



## Laska5

Sorry to pipe in but just wanted to say I'm so glad to find a group of Christian women on this forum!
I'm TTC #1, this is our first month trying so we'll see what lay's ahead for us!


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome Laska! We are in our first month of trying for number 2. We are only ntnp though so no temping and all that jazz! It worked out well for us the first time so we're hoping God will bless us again soon!


----------



## No Doubt

Hi laska and welcome!


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> Are you going back to work after you have the babies?

No, Ma'am! I will be a full time stay at home mom :thumbup: It would be to expensive for day care, more than I make a month. I have a friend who has no choice to put her twins in daycare and she pays almost $2,000 a month for them, can't even imaging what it would be for triplets.

I'm so thankful that I get to be home with my little ones :cloud9: I will definitely need all your prayers for hubby because I don't want him to stress about money. He is in sales and does get a base pay, but most of the money comes from commission of what he sells. If money starts to get too tight, we have talked about moving somewhere else, where it's cheaper. We live in San Jose, California and that is one of the most costly places to live in California. I can see why since we have the best weather, the beach is only 20 minutes from us and in the winter, we can drive about 3hrs to get to snow. We will see what happens and leave it in God's hands.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm jealous! I wish I could stay home with my kids. We are actually going to move back to NC in a year, maybe two. Maybe then I'll be able to stay home with them. I miss the beach and hubbs just misses home. We will be more inland, but still close enough for me! We will have one more after this one God willing and that will complete our family...unless there is a surprise, lol.


----------



## Jett55

That's awesome Sarah I get to be a stay at home mom too. :cloud9:


----------



## Godsjewel

No Doubt said:


> I'm jealous! I wish I could stay home with my kids. We are actually going to move back to NC in a year, maybe two. Maybe then I'll be able to stay home with them. I miss the beach and hubbs just misses home. We will be more inland, but still close enough for me! We will have one more after this one God willing and that will complete our family...unless there is a surprise, lol.

hahaha! It took me having triplets to be able to stay home. If I just had one, I would have to go back to work.


----------



## Godsjewel

Jett55 said:


> That's awesome Sarah I get to be a stay at home mom too. :cloud9:

Praise God! That is awesome!!!


----------



## Godsjewel

HisGrace said:


> Hi ladies. Could you please pray for my mom? They have found a large mass on one of her ovaries.

Praying and believing for good news sis :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

Laska5 said:


> Sorry to pipe in but just wanted to say I'm so glad to find a group of Christian women on this forum!
> I'm TTC #1, this is our first month trying so we'll see what lay's ahead for us!

Welcome Laska :flower:

Praying and believing God for your little blessing in His perfect timing.


----------



## Beanonorder

I'm a little jealous of the SAHM's! Currently my dh is lucky enough to be the stay at home dad while I go out to work. So definitely no chance of me becoming one. After the summer he intends to go back to work so then we have to decide what to do about childcare.... :(


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies, 

Just thought I would pop in and say Hi and thank you for all your prayers!!! We are hanging in there if you want to follow along I have started a blog sarahdavisphaiah.wordpress.com. 

As for TTC right now we are trying to do it the good old fashioned way but looking into other things like freezing semen. None of his treatments/meds make us not able to try right now just the extreme exhaustion being sick. 

I will be praying for all the needs on here...isn't this thread amazing!!!

Sarah love the updates...being a stay at home mom is going to be awesome for you! What do you do for work just curious! 

Thank you ladies for being so supportive...is it weird I wish I could get together for like lunch or coffee with you all?!

Blessings & Baby Dust :flower:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey ladies! Sorry I don't post as often, but I do read & lift you all up in my prayers.....Well we are back on the TTC train :) today will be my last dose of clomid, then follow scan Tues, trigger Weds, & iui Thurs. Hoping God will bless us this cycle! I've been sick, sinus & URI last few days but started meds yesterday so will start yo feel better soon I hope LoL


----------



## No Doubt

BHG I feel the same way about wanting to meet up lunch or something. I wish I could travel and hang out with everyone at some time or another, lol.

Cupcake, glad you two are back in the game. Sorry you're feeling crappy though. Hopefully all of that will clear up with meds.


----------



## ByHisGrace08

No Doubt glad I am not the only one!!! If only we could...maybe someday if I win the lotto:haha:


----------



## Godsjewel

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Sarah love the updates...being a stay at home mom is going to be awesome for you! What do you do for work just curious!
> 
> Thank you ladies for being so supportive...is it weird I wish I could get together for like lunch or coffee with you all?!
> 
> Blessings & Baby Dust :flower:

I work for a medical device company, we sell cameras, scopes and other instruments used during a medical procedure. I deal with Sales Reps and Account in regards to medical equipment being shipped back to our facility with no information. I've been here for 7 years and work with the most wonderful people. 

Yes, I too wish we could all meet up somehow! I have yet to meet anyone from the thread. I was supposed to meet up with 2 ladies, but plans changed and wasn't able to.


----------



## HisGrace

My mom did not get good news, but we are believing she had already been healed. Please keep her and the doctors in your prayers.


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry to hear that hun. Will continue praying for her.


----------



## eyemom

Grace, I just saw your posts. Thought I'd come out of lurkdom to say I'm praying for your mom. <3

Laska, welcome. Wishing you the best. :flower:

cupcake, praying this is THE cycle!


----------



## me222

wondering if any of you have heard this song: Need You Now, by Plumb? Helps me a lot on this ttc journey. Love you all!
https://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ylnx0NA9X4


----------



## Aims13h

me222 said:


> wondering if any of you have heard this song: Need You Now, by Plumb? Helps me a lot on this ttc journey. Love you all!
> https://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ylnx0NA9X4

yes,and I love it! K-love (radio station) plays it often. Speaking of which...not sure if all areas of the country get K-Love, listening to it everyday has helped me so much.

God Bless you all, my friends and sisters in Christ!
Xo


----------



## ProfWife

Love that song. Sing it at the top of my lungs in the car frequently.

I can only get KLove on my IHeartRadio app. But I LOVE listening to worship on Pandora. I go back and forth between my Rich Mullins Station, Hillsong United and "HymnStyles" (which is instrumental hymns). 

About to head out to get my thyroid blood work done. Ultrasound on the goiter tomorrow. I'm actually praying they'll find an issue as it would explain why we're in cycle 20 of this.

For some reason, I couldn't find a single fertility clinic that does ovulation tracking ultrasounds. I thought serial ultrasounds were standard in diagnosing infertility issues dealing with ovulation. I was shocked. So, I'll have to wait until I ovulate this cycle to schedule the tracking for next cycle. I'm taking this one as a closed door from God for this procedure. I feel actually sort of peaceful about it now. Maybe it would have turned out my ovulation is actually being harmed by the thyroid and fixing that will help...

Anyway, birthday celebration with my family tomorrow (birthday is Monday...smack in the middle of predicted fertile phase). ;-)


----------



## Beanonorder

Beautiful song - I'd never heard it before.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Prayers for healing for me to get over this resp. Crud & peace for dh & I this week as we get ready for iui # 2 greatly appreciated :)


----------



## ProfWife

Thyroid ultrasound canceled 15 minutes before it was to take place. Not sure if it will be Monday or Tuesday now. Irritated is an understatement.


----------



## sportysgirl

Cupcake prayers for you. X 

Pro wife that is awful! Had you had to travel far for it? X


----------



## No Doubt

Prayers cupcake.

That sucks Pro. I'd be irritated too.


----------



## ProfWife

Sporty - Thankfully no. I live about 10 minutes from the facility. I had just kissed my husband goodbye (he was going to our Bible study group, I was going to catch up during service) when they called.


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Prayer Request Please!

A couple at my church that have battled severe infertility and waited over 20 years to get pregnant with miracle child had to have an emergency C-section today to deliver their daughter Hannah Faith at 1 pound 9 oz. Please remember them in your prayers! 

Thank you, 

Sarah


----------



## ProfWife

Oh my goodness! So tiny! Praying she's a little fighter just like it sounds her momma is.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Oh my! Prayers for the little one, as well as the family!


----------



## No Doubt

praying for strength for the little one and her family to make to make it through!


----------



## Blessed2b1g

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Prayer Request Please!
> 
> A couple at my church that have battled severe infertility and waited over 20 years to get pregnant with miracle child had to have an emergency C-section today to deliver their daughter Hannah Faith at 1 pound 9 oz. Please remember them in your prayers!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Sarah

 I believe the God that started His work in their lives will definitely accomplish it. Peace and Strength unto them IJN.


----------



## Blessed2b1g

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Prayer Request Please!
> 
> A couple at my church that have battled severe infertility and waited over 20 years to get pregnant with miracle child had to have an emergency C-section today to deliver their daughter Hannah Faith at 1 pound 9 oz. Please remember them in your prayers!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Sarah

 I believe the God that started His work in their lives will definitely accomplish it. Peace and Strength unto them IJN. So happy i found this thread, lets keep trusting the Almighty God who have said that "None shall be barren among us".


----------



## Godsjewel

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Prayer Request Please!
> 
> A couple at my church that have battled severe infertility and waited over 20 years to get pregnant with miracle child had to have an emergency C-section today to deliver their daughter Hannah Faith at 1 pound 9 oz. Please remember them in your prayers!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Sarah

Wow! What a woman of faith to stand on God's word for over 20 years! Praying for that precious child and the family. Please keep us updated.


----------



## uwa_amanda

ByHisGrace, I'm praying for your friend. :hugs::hugs:

I've been more of a stalker than actually posting anything. To be quite frank, I feel left out in a large majority of the forums now. :cry: I almost have a sense of being an outsider. It's been a year since my DH and I moved on. I asked God a year ago that if it wasn't His plan for me to be a mother, to remove the desire from my heart. I'm at a loss though. Is asking Him to remove the desire from my heart a way of me not standing on His word? I don't feel the desire there anymore. I'm sure there are women out there who feel like it is God's plan for them to be childless after a several year battle with infertility...right? I'm so confused. Can anyone here refer me to some Bible verses or passages that can give me comfort and reassurance? :cry:

My job is still a very stressful place to be. I have had so much work stacked up on me. My husband believes that my anxiety and depression are starting to really strengthen. I am in an emotional mess with everything going on. I had to change doctors for my foot problem because his nurses don't seem to care about me getting things taken care of. I basically have to start over from that. It's been rather frustrating for me lately.

I'm sorry to bring the mood down in this thread. I just don't know who to turn to for advice.


----------



## cupcakestoy

My favorite is Jeremiah 29:11, in saying that I have to keep in mind that our plans are not always His plans. I believe that when we pray for things we must pray for His will, not ours be done. I believe, even though I can't understand alot of things, when its said & done I will be exactly where God intends me to be. Its hard to accept what may never come to pass & let it go, I have no advice on that except immerse yourself in His word & spend lots of time on working on your relationship with Him. I pray for all the ladies on these threads, no matter where they are in their Journeys, & will gladly lift you up also. May He bring you peace & guidance on your path & surround you with such love & joy that you can feel His work in your life!


----------



## Laska5

Asking for some prayers! 

We are TTC round 1! We have an 18 year old (my stepson) that lives with us full time. he's recently been causing so much stress in our household! I just want to enjoy this time in our life when hubb y& I are trying to start a family, but it's so so hard! 

My son just had his first ever break up with a girl. He has asperger's & just generally does not know how to handle his emotions & he's taking this REALLY REALLY hard! He took out all his anger on us & got his butt grounded for a week. He's really not thinking logically, not eating & is just overall severely depressed & has no motivation to do anything! 

Please pray for this situation, for Austin's heart to change towards his situation & our stress level to go down- I'm hoping for a BFP next week! :) 

Thanks all!


----------



## uwa_amanda

That verse is my favorite one too. I have it in my siggy with my ticker.


----------



## uwa_amanda

Laska5 said:


> Asking for some prayers!
> 
> We are TTC round 1! We have an 18 year old (my stepson) that lives with us full time. he's recently been causing so much stress in our household! I just want to enjoy this time in our life when hubb y& I are trying to start a family, but it's so so hard!
> 
> My son just had his first ever break up with a girl. He has asperger's & just generally does not know how to handle his emotions & he's taking this REALLY REALLY hard! He took out he anger on us & got his butt grounded for a week.
> 
> Please pray for this situation, I'm hoping for a BFP next week! :)
> 
> Thanks all!

Praying for a BFP for your round 1!


----------



## Laska5

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Prayer Request Please!
> 
> A couple at my church that have battled severe infertility and waited over 20 years to get pregnant with miracle child had to have an emergency C-section today to deliver their daughter Hannah Faith at 1 pound 9 oz. Please remember them in your prayers!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Sarah

oh my goodness, what a scary time! How many weeks was she?


----------



## Laska5

uwa_amanda said:


> ByHisGrace, I'm praying for your friend. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I've been more of a stalker than actually posting anything. To be quite frank, I feel left out in a large majority of the forums now. :cry: I almost have a sense of being an outsider. It's been a year since my DH and I moved on. I asked God a year ago that if it wasn't His plan for me to be a mother, to remove the desire from my heart. I'm at a loss though. Is asking Him to remove the desire from my heart a way of me not standing on His word? I don't feel the desire there anymore. I'm sure there are women out there who feel like it is God's plan for them to be childless after a several year battle with infertility...right? I'm so confused. Can anyone here refer me to some Bible verses or passages that can give me comfort and reassurance? :cry:
> 
> My job is still a very stressful place to be. I have had so much work stacked up on me. My husband believes that my anxiety and depression are starting to really strengthen. I am in an emotional mess with everything going on. I had to change doctors for my foot problem because his nurses don't seem to care about me getting things taken care of. I basically have to start over from that. It's been rather frustrating for me lately.
> 
> I'm sorry to bring the mood down in this thread. I just don't know who to turn to for advice.

I'm so sorry to hear of your depression! You are not bringing the mood down, I understand how it helps to have a place to vent & not have to worry about judgement from friends & family!

My husband & I have only been trying this month to have a baby but we've already made a decision ahead of time that if we don't get pregnant after a year, that we are going to stop trying & just adopt several babies, most likely international adoptions! There are so many orphans out there that need loving homes! 

I will pray for you to find the right path for your family!


----------



## ProfWife

uwa_amanda - God's plan may be something else right now. Might not be forever, but He may have removed the desire at least temporarily in order to prevent your heart from continuing to break month after month. One book I've been reading lately is really helping me come to grips with some of the issues infertility brings up. The author - at least at the time of the writing - had not had a miraculous healing from her infertility...so she was speaking from a place like many of us. 
https://www.amazon.com/Infertility-Finding-Gods-Peace-Journey-Flowers/dp/0736911804

Praying for the pain to be reduced, for you to experience a peace with the circumstance, even for the desire to be taken away puts you in good company. Even Christ asked for another way, but submitted to God's will over His will. It could simply be that God's will is allowing you a season of living without the desire so your desires could become His over yours.

I've been praying for the same thing - the desire to pass - if it's not God's will. I'd rather have a door close where the perfect will of God does not lead than continue on this path. So far, we're in this waiting room - which stinks - but we aren't being led to anything else or away from this. However, God's allowing my pain to reduce over all the new announcements and births. 

Praying for you. Have you tried going to counseling for your stress and anxiety? I'm considering it this summer myself.


----------



## No Doubt

Laska, I'll be praying for your situation hun. Blending families is not easy and trying to grow one on the process can make it more difficult.

Amanda, I'll be praying for you too hun. No, you're not alone. Plenty of women ask God to remove the desire when they feel it's just not what God has for them...I did. And no it doesn't mean that you're not trusting God, it means you're human. The ttc battle is a serious struggle and can bring us to a place where we are truly literally exhausted and can't keep going like we have been, hence we say "if this isn't it, then take it away". As far as your foot, good. You need to be somewhere they care, you may have to start over, but at least you'll receive appropriate care, so let's look at that one as problem solved. As far as work, I manage a team of people where they have all been overwhelmed with the amount of work they have and I always tell them "it's just work and it will be here tomorrow...do what you can today and let tomorrow worry about itself". We're supposed to work to the best of our abilities for God's glory, not our own, not our boss, but God. Maybe try to put things im that perspective and work to the best of your abilities in everything for God. I think you'll feel the stress lift as far as work, cause even though your job is pestering you, when you give God your best He is pleased. And in the end that's what we care about, right? Now, as far as everything as a whole, cast your cares upon Him, lay them down and hear me when I say this, DO NOT PICK THEM BACK UP. We pray and ask God to help us and exchange our cross for a lighter one, but we keep going back to drag the heavy one back out! We may run and grow weary, but God will give you strength (help me out ladies, I'm thinking of Isaiah 40 I believe...cant remember the verse number). But take His strength and lean on Him. These thoughts of feeling like you're alone or the only one is nothing but a trick of the devil to keep you in the mindset and spiraling further. You're not the only one, you're not alone...Lord take it all away, the depression, anxiety, anger...anything not of You, remove it Lord. Give our sister a spirit of peace and calm. Renew her Father, renew her spirit. Let her come to You and rest in Your shade. Prepare her for her daily struggles and remind her that you are always there ready and willing to be everything she needs. In Your mighty name. Amen!


----------



## uwa_amanda

Thank you ladies for your posts. I felt better after reading your responses. They provided me with the comfort and reassurance that I needed. I guess I was just having a moment of weakness. For that, I apologize. I hope I didn't upset anyone for that. :cry: Even though I don't post much, I am glad that I can ask for advice and encouragement. Thank you.


----------



## ProfWife

We care about you. I don't think you being an honest human being necessitates an apology. :hugs:


----------



## uwa_amanda

ProfWife said:


> We care about you. I don't think you being an honest human being necessitates an apology. :hugs:

Thanks...I appreciate it. :hugs:


----------



## phaedypants

Amanda; I am so glad that you feel safe to share those kinds of feelings on here! We are all grappling through our own struggles, and each voice and each story helps me see some side that I might be missing. 

I have been TTC for over 2 years now, and have no real answers as to why we cannot conceive. I feel like the pain sometimes is bigger than my whole being. I try not to over think, over analyze, over doubt.... but of course I pray all the time to let go of my own will and embrace God's will! 

You have responded to me in the past in a way that speaks to my deepest fears, and your words have been wise and full of empathy. This is sometimes all we need. To be reminded that the things we are feeling and experiencing are real, and that we will find ways to move forward. 

I really do believe that God has a plan for us all, and part of that plan is our confusion and doubt and wonder, because it leads us to seek a closer relationship with Him.


----------



## uwa_amanda

I want to share with y'all a blog from a lady in South Carolina with a very unique story. I found this blog a while back somewhere (I can't remember though), but I felt like sharing it with you. This woman is a very inspirational young woman. I admire her strength!

https://ourpeaherpod.wordpress.com/


----------



## DBZ34

uwa_amanda said:


> I want to share with y'all a blog from a lady in South Carolina with a very unique story. I found this blog a while back somewhere (I can't remember though), but I felt like sharing it with you. This woman is a very inspirational young woman. I admire her strength!
> 
> https://ourpeaherpod.wordpress.com/

Thank you for sharing this...I really needed to read this blog today.


----------



## uwa_amanda

Plantar fasciitis. :dohh::dohh::dohh:

My new podiatrist diagnosed my foot problem as plantar fasciitis. One of the most common foot problems out there. He all but laughed when I told him what my first podiatrist did. He asked me if I wanted just his opinion or if I wanted him to treat me. I told him I'd rather him treat me. So...I got some weight bearing X-rays, shown how to do some stretching exercises and proper icing, and was sent home with a soft cast. I took it off last night and my foot hasn't felt this good since March! I still have to wear the little support thing that was wrapped up in the cast thing for the rest of this week, but it feels great. I have to go back in a couple of weeks for a follow up. I'll probably be fitted with some insole things, but that sure beats an operation! The first guy just poked on it, called it a tumor, and gave me two incredibly painful injections before talking surgery. God is so good!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hubby and I are getting ready to skip town for the day. We're probably going to do a little shopping. Then tomorrow, we're headed off to his parents house for a Memorial Day cookout. I only work four days this week and four days next week! Our ninth wedding anniversary is June 6th and I'm burning my last vacation day before my work anniversary to spend some time together. I can't wait. We're probably going to a great steakhouse for dinner and maybe catch a movie or something. I am so glad that God brought my husband to me in college. He is definitely a keeper for life! :haha: Sooooooo thankful to be married to him. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## No Doubt

Glad there was a proper diagnosis. My mom has that and she says it's painful...I work with a lady who says the same. Sounds like you and hubbs are on your way for wonderful few days. Enjoy!


----------



## Beanonorder

Sounds like you have a great time planned Amanda! Glad you got a proper diagnosis for your foot and that surgery is not at all involved!

I'd like to ask for some prayers for the next couple of weeks. I am winding down at work for the summer holidays, hubby and I are packing up the apartment for our move in August and we are off to South Africa for two months on the 12th June. I'd just like to ask for safe travels, especially for my dd. I'm quite worried what two nine hour flights there and two on the way back are going to be like with a very active toddler!


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies, 

Just wanted to give an update on Hanna Faith, the preemie that was born at 1 pound 9 ounces. She was 28 weeks when she was born and today at church we got an update (she is now 29 weeks 1 day). Hanna is breathing on her own and tolerating tube feedings of breast milk very well! Her parents got to start Kangaroo Care on Friday (4 days old) and each change a dirty diaper! :thumbup: While Hanna is doing well this is a tough time for them please continue to keep them in your prayers. 

Amanda, I am so sorry to hear you are having a hard time. I also at times feel like I don't fit in anywhere but here. TTC with a sick DH is just so....different from anyone else. I will be keeping you in my prayers. Also my 6th wedding anniversary is June 7th....how cool! 

Bean praying for safe travels, why SA?

Have a wonderful Memorial Day ladies! 

Blessings, 

~Sarah~


----------



## Beanonorder

Thanks Sarah. We are South African so going back to see family and friends. Also to give the grandparents some good time with their granddaughter. 
And the 7th is also my parents anniversary! They're going for 34 years this year!


----------



## No Doubt

Praying for you bean!

BHG, wonderful update, thank you! Continued prayers!


----------



## DBZ34

Hi ladies! 

My name is Ella and I'm a long time stalker of the thread, but I don't post much. But, I wanted to ask if you ladies would keep me in your prayers. I found out I was pregnant yesterday and while I'm ecstatic, I can't help but worry. I've had two m/c's in the past, the last one being 3 months ago, and I find myself very nervous about this pregnancy. I've been praying so hard the last few days, when I first started to suspect I was preggo. And though I'm finding peace through prayer, I also feel the need to ask for more prayer for my baby. So if you ladies wouldn't mind...please pray for me.


----------



## No Doubt

Hi DB! Congrats hun! I will keep you in my prayers. Lord may you give our sister peace of mind and peace in her heart, and may you be a protective hedge around the miracle you have blessed her womb with, in Your name, amen.


----------



## sportysgirl

Bean, I pray for you to have a safe journey.

DB prayers for you and your new pregnancy. I can totally understand you feel anxious. X x


----------



## Jett55

Prayers for a safe trip Bean.

Db I pray that God will give you peace that you will be able enjoy this pregnancy & He's keeping your little one safe <3


----------



## Beanonorder

Lifting you and your baby up in prayer DB x


----------



## ByHisGrace08

This was sent out by my church at 7:38pm today (May 26) this is the preemie you all have been praying for....


Please pray for Tim and Michelle's baby, Hanna. Her calcium level needs to come down. 

A level of 14 is high; Hanna's is 21. It has the doctors puzzled because they have not seen a count this high in newborns.

Also her creatinine level (in kidneys) needs to come down.

This is an opportunity for God to receive the glory!





Thank you.


----------



## DBZ34

Thank you so much! Thank you! 



And I will continue to keep Hanna in my prayers. She's a fighter!


----------



## uwa_amanda

Prayers are being lifted for baby Hanna!


----------



## Godsjewel

Now to Him who is able to do far more abundantly beyond all that we ask or think, according to the power that works within us, to Him be the glory in the church and in Christ Jesus to all generations forever and ever. 
Amen.
Ephesians 3:20-21

When I was in college, I was very blessed to be a member of a dynamic choral group that travelled the nation sharing the gospel of Jesus Christ. Wed rehearse and learn every note to perfection, load up on buses and planes and leave campus full of anticipation and a little bit of holy naiveté. On occasion, our director would ask different members to sing a solo while the choir took a much needed break. When he invited me to sing, I chose my favorite song. With all the conviction my 20 year old heart and soul could muster, I would take the platform and with mic in hand, belt out my favorite song, He is Able! 

And I know when my eyes fail to see, He is Able!
Even though it seems impossible to me--He is able! 
But if He chooses not to move in the way weve prayed He would,
Im confident Hes working all together for my good! 
I will stand behind His Word, for He is able!


I knew I could sing that song! I had lived it! How else would I have been able to score such high grades if God Himself had not been able to help me?

Then real life hit. A parent had to undergo an emergency heart by-pass operation as we nervously paced the waiting rooms. Was He able then? A friend died without warning and without the opportunities for good-byes. Was He able then? Lifelong plans for a house full of babies crumbled beneath the weight of an empty cradle. What about that? Was God still able even in the midst of infertility?

The answer, my friend, is a resounding, yes! God is able!

Surely you have dreamt about your future, and how you envision the family you are asking God for. Your dreams may have been crushed by impossible diagnoses or financial deficits. Perhaps the doctors havent been able to find why you cannot conceive, and you find that you are unable to imagine a life without a baby. If this is the reality of your life today, I ask you to find the God of Ephesians 3:20.

Ephesians 3:20 reveals God to us as the one who is able to do far more abundantly beyond all that we ask or think... Even your wildest imaginations fail to live up to the ability of God. Go ahead! Give it a shot! Imagine the most amazing, most unbelievable miracle your finite mind can create. Gods abilities surpass them all! 

However, God sometimes works in ways we have yet to imagine. We only see our situation the way it is today, right now. We only see what is happening--or not happening--through the filter of human eyes. He is still able. We feel todays pain, and todays frustrations. He is still able. The doctors hand down another diagnosis. Another year turns on the calendar. He is still able. Its hard to imagine that God is working all things in abilities so far beyond what my eyes can see. He is still able. 

As I sit in my mid forties, the song has a much more profound meaning to me than it did as a college student. Why? Because when I was a 20 year old college girl, I knew the words to the song. As a 45 year old woman who has faced infertility, failed adoptions, multiple diagnoses and a pretty long laundry list of other difficult life situations, I know the God behind the words, and I know He really is able! 

-BF


----------



## phaedypants

Hi Everyone;
Well, it's a couple days until I expect my AF...nothing unusual there! They have been coming like clockwork for 2 frustrating years. 

However, my ob-gyn has prescribed me Clomid to begin using in my next cycle. Of course, I am a little worried, but mostly excited, because it is the first pro-active thing I have done in terms of fertility treatment. Its been 2 years of tests tests tests with no strategy, so I'm excited that we are trying SOMETHING.

I never thought I would take Clomid. I never thought I would even see an ob-gyn about pregnancy. I was so sure that I would trust in Gods natural timing, and in His outcomes. I thought I would reject medical intervention and go with a granny midwife and give birth in my living room while my husband played guitar.... Silly fantasies...not that there is anything wrong with them. 

God works differently, I've learned. Trusting in Him means trusting ourselves to listen to the stillness in our own hearts in the center of all the noise and confusion. What do I really want? Do I want a hippy fantasy? No. I want a baby to grow in my womb. Everything else was just playing make-believe. 

I trust God to be faithful to me in my longing. I trust Him to be there, even in the things that I didn't imagine.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I believe God leads us to people & Dr.'s who help us on this Journey. He gives them the knowledge & ability to help. I pray a little intervention is all you need to conceive your Miracle!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Good for you phaedy!


----------



## eyemom

Ladies, if you wouldn't mind saying a prayer for some friends of ours. It's my husband's best friend since childhood and his wife. They are due about 2 weeks before me (so about 19 and a half weeks), but she went to the hospital today fearing her water broke. Turns out they did find some amniotic fluid. I'm not sure what they've done. I know she was given some medication, but I wondered if they'd do a cerclage in this situation or ??? Anyway, they are actually wanting to send her home on Monday, I'd assume on some form of bed rest. I don't know anything else right now. Please pray that baby can stay in AS LONG AS POSSIBLE. Right now they're just saying until at least 24 weeks, but obviously the longer the better. They also have a 3 yo son. Thanks so much for your prayers. <3


----------



## Beanonorder

Shame that is so scary to deal with! Keeping them in my prayers!


----------



## HisGrace

Praying for your friend, eyemom.


----------



## Godsjewel

eyemom said:


> Ladies, if you wouldn't mind saying a prayer for some friends of ours. It's my husband's best friend since childhood and his wife. They are due about 2 weeks before me (so about 19 and a half weeks), but she went to the hospital today fearing her water broke. Turns out they did find some amniotic fluid. I'm not sure what they've done. I know she was given some medication, but I wondered if they'd do a cerclage in this situation or ??? Anyway, they are actually wanting to send her home on Monday, I'd assume on some form of bed rest. I don't know anything else right now. Please pray that baby can stay in AS LONG AS POSSIBLE. Right now they're just saying until at least 24 weeks, but obviously the longer the better. They also have a 3 yo son. Thanks so much for your prayers. <3

Praying for that family! Please keep us updated.


----------



## Blessed2b1g

His word says "we shall not caste our youngs before their time". can't remember d exact potion of d bible now but it is one verse that makes me strong in situations like this. The Lord that started His good work in their lives will surely accomplish it IJN. I stand in faith with them.


----------



## eyemom

Thanks ladies. She is home now. On "extreme bedrest." And it sounds like she's getting more help than I thought she would. Still praying. She sees her Dr twice a week for at least the next month.


----------



## No Doubt

Glad to hear the good news eyemom. Keep us posted.


----------



## Godsjewel

He went up on the mountain by Himself to pray; and when it was evening, He was there alone.
Matthew 14:23

How long has it been since youve read the story of Jesus walking on the water and calming the storm? Did you think about what it must have been like for the petrified disciples that night as they wondered where Jesus was while the winds were howling? Your heart must have had a lot in common with them as they wondered why Jesus wasnt showing up. 

God, why did You abandon me when I needed You most? Are you as afraid as I am? Do You really know everything? Then why didnt You help my doctor find the problem in time? Jesus, did the death of my baby catch You off guard? If You are really in control, why didnt You stop my early labor? God, where were You in my storm?

Maybe anger is the storm that surrounds your life. Your fury churns like deep waters when you wonder where God was when your baby lost the battle for life. Friend, if this is the cry of your wounded heart, dont abandon ship just yet. The answer is comingwalking straight to you on the waters of your hurt.

Allow me to direct your attention to verse 23 of Matthew chapter 14. After He had sent the crowds away, He went up on the mountain by Himself to pray; (Youll also find this nugget of truth in John 6:15 and Mark 6:46.) Jesus had not abandoned them. Not even for a moment. Rather, He was doing the most important thing He could have done while His friends were having a problem. He was praying.

Do you realize that Jesus prays for you? He was praying for you long before you ever knew youd have a problem with your pregnancy. Long before you drew your first breath, long before you realized that your baby never would, Jesus prayed for you. How do we know? Look at Hebrews 7:24-25: but because Jesus lives forever, he has a permanent priesthood. Therefore he is able to save completely those who come to God through him, because he always lives to intercede for them. (NIV) Jesus is interceding to God the Father for us. Jesus stands face to face with God and talks to Him about you. Can you imagine what He says? Father, these are my children. The death of their baby has been so hard on them. But Your grace is sufficient for even so great a hurt as this. Send the comfort of the Holy Spirit to them. Jesus sits at the right hand of Godthe power side of Godand speaks to God on your behalf (Romans 8:34)! When your hurt is too deep for words and you find that you cannot even pray for yourself, Romans 8:26 tells you that the Spirit Himself intercedes for you with groanings too deep for words. 

Never forget, friend. Jesus prays for you.


Taken from When Love & Sorrow Embrace: The Sufficiency of Gods Grace Through the Heartache of Miscarriage by Beth Forbus, (c) 2006


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies, 

Just thought I would pop in and say hi:flower: My life is a roller coaster right now but we are clinging to God and each other. DH is currently admitted to Yale and awaiting his PICC Line. 

Every day I take an hour break and during that I go outside to walk around. My favorite place is outside the children's entrance because every I can catch the "baby parade" all the newborns going home! 

I know kinda stalkerish but it brings me so much joy to see those families going home with their LO, someday I know it will be DH and I! 

I have a blog sarahdavisphaiah.wordpress.com where I am keeping track of our journey, for know I am leaving out the TTC stuff but once DH is back on his feet we will be more free with that part of our life. 

Everyday in my prayer time I cover my BnB ladies and their needs so please know I think of you all often and do pop in to read up. 

Please prayer for one of the ladies here on BnB who delivered a micro preemie...her story in the 2nd Trimseter link. 

Also little Hannah is doing fabulous!

Blessings, 

Sarah


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hello ladies! Just checking in...Our 2nd IUI failed, found out the same day my best friend who didn't want another child told me she is pregnant, after bd-ing 1x while using a condom? :/ ugh...so I took a break with my kids for a little get a way. I am taking this cycle off, as I got an awful rash about a week ago=hormonal apparently...Any whoo, We will gear up to do our 3rd & hopefully last IUI in July! Know that I pray for all you ladies on here often!


----------



## No Doubt

Thank you ladies for the updates. BHG, I will continue to pray for you and your husband. That's a lovely thought about you watching the baby parade. Glad you are able to find joy in that.

Sorry about the iui cupcake. Hopefully the next one will be your last and you and hubbs will be celebrating a sticky bean!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Nodoubt! How are you & your bump doing?


----------



## No Doubt

We're both good! Thanks! It's funny cause I was in a meeting at work and he/she was just tumbling around and all I could think was "I don't want to be in this meeting either", lol. People are speculating a girl, but we'll see.


----------



## xxx_faithful

*"The battle"
*
This was never about me having a baby. It turned out to be everything but that. 
It was a different story altogether. 
The prince removed everything to see where my eyes would lay. 
He turned his back to see if I would follow.
He gave me silence instead of answers, to see if I would notice.
He watched me endure loss to see how resilient i was made.
He removed my hope to see if I would fight for it back.

He wanted to see if I would choose him.
He wanted to see if a baby was all my heart desired.
And although at times i thought that is all that consumed me.
That getting prayers answered was all that mattered.
I realised in that moment, the more empty I became.
The fight was more evident then ever before.
Would i choose my faith, despite my pain?
Would i choose his way, despite my understanding?
Would i choose to obey, without certainty?
If i didn't get what i wanted, when i wanted it. Would it change how i felt towards him? 
Would i praise him despite my circumstance? Isn't that what the 'war of love' is?

The fight isn't just a battle, it's a love story. I choose him, and i will choose him every time. Every time i get knocked down, i will choose love. 


*xxx_faithful*


This revelation was inspired by Hillsongs 'War of Love' song. What a worship song!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CBFbT9lp00


----------



## xxx_faithful

"Yet you are he who took me from the womb; you made me trust you at my mother's breasts. On you was I cast from my birth, and from my mother's womb you have been my God." 
Psalm 22:9-10 

You make me brave. Indeed, you make me brave.

_Bethel Church Worship Song_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Hi-VMxT6fc


----------



## xxx_faithful

*The weapons the enemy uses to destroy you are the very words you speak. You are giving him the tools by the words you choose. - Priscilla Shirer.*

If we must speak POWER over our womb and our children to come, are we speaking LIFE? Are we speaking HEALING & seeking PROTECTION by the words we choose? Are we putting on God's armour and declaring his promises? 

I have collected my (favourite!!) affirmations, so you too can feel inspired, wherever you're upto in your journey.

*
Scripture Verse Affirmations *

- I will restore to you the years that the swarming locust has eaten. 
Joel 2:25

- God, your God, will restore everything you have lost. 
Deuteronomy 30:3-13

- Do not be afraid of the terrors of the night, nor the arrow that flies in the day. Do not dread the disease that stalks in darkness, nor the disaster that strikes at midday. Though a thousand fall at your side, though ten thousand are dying around you, these evils will not touch you. 
Psalm 91:5-10

- No evil shall be allowed to befall you, no plague come near your door. For he will command his angels to guard you in all your ways. On their hands they will bear you up, lest you strike your foot against a stone. 
Psalm 91:10-13

- The LORD will protect you from all harm; he will protect your life. 
Psalm 121:7

- I believe I am not afraid, fear has no hold over me. Faith in God is there instead. 1 John 4:16-18

- As you do not know the way the spirit comes to the bones in the womb of a woman with child, so you do not know the work of God who makes everything. 
Ecclesiastes 11:5 

- Yet when the thief is found, he must restore sevenfold. 
Proverbs 6:31


*Pregnancy Affirmations*

- I am deserving of an easy, uncomplicated pregnancy.

- I trust the infinite wisdom of my body to protect this baby and produce life.

- My body is free of emotional blockages, and knows exactly how to sustain a baby with ease.

- I trust my care team. I attract health professionals that mirror the love i feel for my baby.

- An approach which &#8216;de-medicalizes&#8217; birth, restores dignity and humanity to the process of childbirth, and returns control to the mother is also the safest approach.

- I let go of all fear in my body; I don't need it anymore.

- I am healing my body even when it appears otherwise.


*
Childbirth Affirmations
*
- The power and intensity of my contractions cannot be stronger than me, because it is me.

- Respecting the woman as an important and valuable human being and making certain that the woman&#8217;s experience while giving birth is fulfilling and empowering is not just a nice extra, it is absolutely essential as it makes the woman strong and therefore makes society strong.

- The knowledge about how to give birth is born within every woman: women do not need to be taught how to give birth but rather to have more trust and faith in their own body knowledge.

- My muscles work in complete harmony to make birthing easier. 

- Women&#8217;s bodies have near-perfect knowledge of childbirth; it&#8217;s when their brains get involved that things can go wrong.

- Natural childbirth allows the hormones that have been working for women for thousands of years to fulfill their functions.

- Childbirth shouldn&#8217;t hurt. The word &#8220;HURT&#8221; implies that something is injured, damaged, broken, or malfunctioning. Think of the intense sensations you may feel during a deep-tissue massage or yoga class, rock-climbing, running long distances, or during a normal healthy childbirth; because nothing is being injured, damaged or broken, any sensations of pain you may feel can be very positive and productive.

*
xxx_faithful*


----------



## HisGrace

Hi everyone. For those of you that said a prayer for my mom, thank you. She had surgery and the mass was benign. I love it when God proves the doctors wrong! The first doctor said he was sure it was cancer based on how it looked on the ultrasound. The second doctor said he didn't think it was cancer at all. Thank God the second doctor was correct.


----------



## No Doubt

Great news HG! He is a miracle worker!


----------



## uwa_amanda

That is awesome news! Thank you for updating us!


----------



## eyemom

If anyone remembers me asking for prayer for a friend who had a gush of amniotic fluid at 20 weeks. She had been doing ok at home on bed rest, but today she had some bleeding so she's going back to the hospital. She'd be just barely over 22 weeks now I think. Please pray.


----------



## No Doubt

Prayers being sent! God can turn around any situation.


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hello Ladies, 

Just popping in:wave:

Eyemom- praying for your friend, I agree with No Doubt!

HisGrace-So glad all turned out well with your Mom, God is good!

Faithful-It was so good to see you on here, I have been wondering how are you?

I am good:thumbup: TTC is still going very slowly, I was hoping the Metformin would regulate my periods and it has not. So I am back on Provera to induce AF then upping my Metformin to 500mgX 3 day. Hoping that regulates cycles. DH is going in for major surgery (check out my blog link at bottom of sig for details) and his recovery will be about 8 weeks which is perfect because that will give my body plenty of time to adjust to new levels of Metformin and hopefully regulate!! 

In other news I took quite the digger down some cement stairs and landed on cement, I am very sore and cant seem to kick my headache. But my DH is very sick right now and I cant afford to be laid up!! I am praying for God to take away the headache. That is the only thing I have no dizziness, spots, nausea or vomiting I am pretty sure it is just a good bump on the head but it is making it very hard to take care of DH. 

Well I am off to check on DH and I need to clean out my fridge, I haven't touched it in two weeks and it is so gross. My Mom has been cooking for us in her house (we are in attached in law apt) so I haven't had to but today I looked in there and AHHHHH when DH got admitted to hospital last time I never asked anyone to clean it our for me! 

Keeping all you Bnb Ladies in my prayers and Thanking God for this thread!!!

Blessings, 

Sarah


----------



## eyemom

Thanks ladies. Sounds like baby is blissfully unaware and the bleed wasn't that bad. They're keeping her 24 hours as a precaution then she goes back home. She's still on total bed rest with a 3 yo at home, so I'm sure she could use continued prayers. <3


----------



## No Doubt

Yikes BHG,praying that God takes away the headache. How long has it been going on for? If it persists too long I would hate a doctor check it out.

Eyemom, great news about your friend! Keep us posted!


----------



## xxx_faithful

https://s23.postimg.org/7m682twlj/Seasons_Change_HD_Ready.jpg

The stories from this new season are worming their way out, wanting to be told but i can't tell them yet. Just as the monsoon isn't finished yet, this season isn't finished either and i can't tell the stories until it is. I think it's because i don't know how it will end up. I don't know how long it will go on for or what i will make of it in the end. I don't know what i will have learnt or how i will emerge from it. Without perspective of time, it's very difficult to know. 

Looking back on the seasons from a distance can be easy. It can even be a blessing. Because the seasons are finished, we can neatly wrap them up and name them and describe what we learn from our toil. We can even see how it fitted together and how God used it over time. But in the season right now, we can't say those things. 

It's very difficult to see. But I'm slowly learning that i don't need to see everything and that even though the things before me are unknown, they're not the full story. They're certainly not the full story to God, who sees everything and who cares and who acts. He is not panicking, he is reigning. In this season i need to work at seeing things through His eyes. 

From the Book "My Seventh Monsoon", by Naomi Reed.

*
xxx_faithful*


----------



## phaedypants

LOVE "He is not panicking...He is reigning"


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies, thanks for your prayers for our dear friends where the mama was losing amniotic fluid a couple of weeks ago. She had been doing well on bed rest until today - cord prolapse. :cry: I thought she was a little bit further along but I guess she was only 22 weeks + some days. Baby moved into birth canal and was born today - and lived about a minute. They tried to give him a breathing tube but it just wasn't going to work. Please pray for the family. <3


----------



## No Doubt

So sorry to hear that eyemom. I will keep the family in my prayers.


----------



## uwa_amanda

Prayers being lifted :hugs:


----------



## Mattsgirl

That is horrible eyemom, will definitely be praying.


----------



## HisGrace

Eyemom - Your friend is in my prayers.


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hi Ladies,

Eyemom-I am so sorry to hear about your friend, that is heartbreaking. 

I logged on today to ask for some prayer. My DH husband will be undergoing major abdominal surgery tomorrow that in part will be exploratory. I am so scared I never never thought we would be facing all these hurdles. 

I will be updating my blog during our hospital stay (link in signature) and will try to get on here as well. 

Thank you, 

Sarah


----------



## No Doubt

Will be praying for you and your hubbs hun!


----------



## HisGrace

Sarah - I will keep you and your husband in my prayers.


----------



## phaedypants

My period came on strong yesterday, with it's usual pain and cramping... 
So, that was my first Clomid cycle. 

I am just feeling spent. I can't even have any real feelings about this anymore... it's just this sense of mind numbing acceptance that my life just isn't what I want it to be. I have been seeing something all along that may be different than what God sees for me... How can I be so far away from his desires for me that I am spending every ounce of life and energy I have trying to make something happen that won't? 

I feel like I've fallen down a well and I just have to stay down here until someone shows me something else. Something else to grab onto. 

I really can't imagine that I have many more months of this. I need to let go.


----------



## Aims13h

phaedypants said:


> My period came on strong yesterday, with it's usual pain and cramping...
> So, that was my first Clomid cycle.
> 
> I am just feeling spent. I can't even have any real feelings about this anymore... it's just this sense of mind numbing acceptance that my life just isn't what I want it to be. I have been seeing something all along that may be different than what God sees for me... How can I be so far away from his desires for me that I am spending every ounce of life and energy I have trying to make something happen that won't?
> 
> I feel like I've fallen down a well and I just have to stay down here until someone shows me something else. Something else to grab onto.
> 
> I really can't imagine that I have many more months of this. I need to let go.

I am so sorry! I wish I had words to comfort you with! I'm praying for you. Sending a virtual hug your way. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## uwa_amanda

phaedypants said:


> My period came on strong yesterday, with it's usual pain and cramping...
> So, that was my first Clomid cycle.
> 
> I am just feeling spent. I can't even have any real feelings about this anymore... it's just this sense of mind numbing acceptance that my life just isn't what I want it to be. I have been seeing something all along that may be different than what God sees for me... How can I be so far away from his desires for me that I am spending every ounce of life and energy I have trying to make something happen that won't?
> 
> I feel like I've fallen down a well and I just have to stay down here until someone shows me something else. Something else to grab onto.
> 
> I really can't imagine that I have many more months of this. I need to let go.

Hey phaedypants...

I did eight rounds of clomid. It was a medicine that made me feel so emotionally spent. My DH just didn't know what to do. I was constantly crying at the drop of a hat. I am praying for you. You don't reckon it could be the side effects of the clomid working on you, do you?

:hugs: to you sweetie! I'm praying for you! :flower:


----------



## uwa_amanda

So I spent my Independence Day holiday at work. It was so boring. I felt kind of strange sitting there getting paid for watching four hours of TV (I worked a ten hour shift today). There were several of us there until around lunch. I ended up being by myself for four hours. It was very nice and quiet. Our company founder even sat downstairs with us just to chit chat for about 45 minutes.

After I got off work, we went to my in-laws house for a BBQ cookout. We ate ribs, corn on the cob, and macaroni salad. That was great too. It had been a while since I had eaten some ribs.

Our city is hosting a Freedom on the River celebration, but we don't go because my DH can't handle the firework explosions. He's probably not going to sleep much over the next few days since we live on the busiest street in town and people like to blow up fireworks. He can't handle the loud explosions with his PTSD. He starts to get antsy and ends up not sleeping. Y'all please say a quick prayer for him. 

My 32nd birthday is in a couple of weeks. The DH and I are planning on another weekend excursion at the coast here soon. I am so excited. I love going to the coast. It's about a three hour ride from home so it's not so far away we can't drive back if needed but close enough if something happens and we have to come home. I don't necessarily go to the beach itself (there's been too many shark sightings lately) but I have fun doing some shopping and having a great time with my DH.

Other than that, not too much is going on. Just the same old stuff!

Stay blessed everyone! :flower::flower:


----------



## No Doubt

Phaedy, so sorry hun.

Amanda, have fun!

Praying for you ladies.


----------



## eyemom

Big hugs phaedypants. I feel like understand your feelings at least a little bit. I know it's different b/c I had secondary infertility, so had a child before I had to deal with all of this. So I'm not trying to make it out to be like it's the same thing. But I can relate to what you're saying. This part in particular really resonated with me:



phaedypants said:


> How can I be so far away from his desires for me that I am spending every ounce of life and energy I have trying to make something happen that won't?

It's such a hard place to be to try to come to grips with this. Don't be afraid to cry out to God and say everything on your heart, even hurt, frustration, anger. Plead with Him even if you think you sound crazy to your own ears. I can't say I ever got to the point where I was ready to accept that I was going to have just one child, but I did find some peace in a very unexpected way.

FWIW, Clomid worked for me on my second month. Some ladies are lucky to get it to work on first try, but I don't think it does for most. I have also heard LOTS AND LOTS of stories about ladies whose Clomid side-effects were the worst after AF hit (to kind of expound on what Amanda was saying).

But yeah, when my period came after my first Clomid cycle, I did feel totally and completely defeated. Like I was running out of time/options.

I really earnestly pray--I am praying right now! That you get your chance to be a mommy and that the Clomid works for you. And praying that no matter what, you will feel a total sense of peace wherever you are. :hug:


----------



## phaedypants

Thanks for the kind words and prayers. 
I continue to pray for this group, and I am so grateful to be able to share with people who can relate to the fear and sorrow and exhaustion. 
I think it's partly true that the Clomid has had a big effect on my mood. I have been in tears over some weird things this month. (I found myself crying a couple weeks ago when I read a mean comment that a blogger made about someone's dress.) 
I am soul weary though. Just so much hope constantly having to be found when I feel like there's no more, and then I find some, and hold it so tight, but it falls away too.
I do feel like I understand God more though. I see more what he is looking for from me. I am more open to Him. I pray that I can truly be open to His plans for my life, whatever they may be. I believe that He intends for me to be a mother, but not only a mother. There are many things my Lord wants me to see and understand, and I know that the only peaceful life comes from gratitude and acceptance.


----------



## ByHisGrace08

tonight found out one of my best friends and my sweet sister from church who was pregnant most likely lost the baby. She should be 10wks and wed at u/s baby was measuring at 8w 3d. She goes in Monday to have one last u/s to double check and then DC. Praying God works a miracle, I was so excited for her. At first sad cause she was pregnant and not me but was so looking forward to this child. I already loved the baby and couldn't wait to meet him/her. Sad sad day. But before they left the hospital from visiting us we prayed and God is good we felt Jesus' sweet presence. 

I know God always has a plan but this was the bright spot in and me DH life, we are very close to this couple. They were so excited it is like someone let all the air out of a balloon:cry:.


----------



## uwa_amanda

I'm praying for your friend :hugs:


----------



## Godsjewel

I will be praying! This is what happened during my 3rd miscarriage, we went in at 8-9 weeks and the baby was measuring a little over a week behind. The next time we went in, there was no heartbeat.

As you know my story, I now have 3 little miracles that I will be holding in my arms in a couple of weeks. I believe God restored what was taken from my family. Whatever God's will is for this family, I know it will all be for the good.


----------



## Mintastic

Hello everyone, can I jump on here as a newbie?
Will try to go back through and see who needs prayers right now and add to my list.

I am actually not Christian..yet. I was raised kind of Jewish kind of atheist kind of all mixed up but my husband is Catholic.
I have been going through a very rough time having gone off my psychiatric medications in order to TTC our first child and decided to start attending church with my husband. 
I have been thinking for a long time that I might just want to raise future children Catholic because I don't want them to be mixed up like I was.
I tried to start reading the whole new testament and got kind of overwhelmed. I would love suggestions for good ways to get started.

Are any of you converts?

Good luck to everyone TTC. Prayers for healthy pregnancy and safe delivies for everyone already on their way.


----------



## eyemom

Hi Mintastic. I'm kind of a lurker for the most part, but wanted to jump in and welcome you to the thread. :flower: You'll find so much love and support here.

As far as suggestions for where to get started, personally my suggestion is to get involved in the local church and find a small group (or whatever it's called wherever you go) to plug into. Honestly I'm somewhat ignorant in Catholicism as I've only been to a handful of masses myself, so someone might clue me in if there's something comparable to be found there. I know there are classes, especially when you're new, but I mean something that meets on a regular basis in addition to regular church services. I also live in an area with mostly big(ger) churches so that's my frame of reference. IMO, getting plugged in in this way makes it a lot easier to find the discipling (to use a churchy word--I mean guidance, teaching, personal interaction) you might need when it's all new and overwhelming.

Praying for you with your journey and TTC and everything. God hears your prayers and I believe He will draw you close if you want to know more and raise your children in the church.


----------



## Mintastic

Thanks for the welcome eyemom. Congrats on your rainbow!

Yeah I was checking our local church's website and it looks like they have a group for "inquirers" that meets on Thursday nights - unfortunately their website isn't up to date and the dates are all from 2013 so I will have to email or call them for a current schedule. I am excited to learn more!


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hi Mintastic, 

Welcome! We have very similar stories please feel free to PM me to chat. 

The best way to learn about God and his amazing love, grace, strength, promises and so much more is to read His word. Like I said I am fairly new so I started in the Gospels with the book of John. Also spend time alone with Jesus each day in prayer, talk to him and listen. 

Its all about relationship with God!

Blessings, 

Sarah AKA ByHisGrace08


----------



## Mintastic

Thanks Sarah,

I will definitely PM you.
I read Matthew because I was trying to go in order. Maybe I will try the gospels/John next :)

-Mint


----------



## eyemom

Thanks Sarah I wasn't trying to downplay the importance of those things.


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hi Eyemom, 

Sorry I didn't really read your response please don't think I was downplaying your advice. You also had great advice and I totally agree joining small group, prayer group, bible study group or anything of that nature will only help and enhance your journey with God. To walk as a child of God you need to surround yourself with His family!!

Blessings,

Sarah


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome mintastic!

The other ladies gave great advice. When I was younger and questioning whether God was real I had a friend who told me to start with a solid foundation. He took me to Hebrew 11:1...faith should be my foundation is what he said, so that is where I started reading. But I would definitely suggest finding a church home, but also just prayer. Everyday prayer (just talking to God) is a good place I feel to start. Get yourself comfortable with it and with Him. And it doesn't have to be the while fall on your knees and what not, just walking down the street and talking to God. Ask Him to lead you and guide you, then listen for His instruction and follow!


----------



## Aims13h

Mintastic said:


> Hello everyone, can I jump on here as a newbie?
> Will try to go back through and see who needs prayers right now and add to my list.
> 
> I am actually not Christian..yet. I was raised kind of Jewish kind of atheist kind of all mixed up but my husband is Catholic.
> I have been going through a very rough time having gone off my psychiatric medications in order to TTC our first child and decided to start attending church with my husband.
> I have been thinking for a long time that I might just want to raise future children Catholic because I don't want them to be mixed up like I was.
> I tried to start reading the whole new testament and got kind of overwhelmed. I would love suggestions for good ways to get started.
> 
> Are any of you converts?
> 
> Good luck to everyone TTC. Prayers for healthy pregnancy and safe delivies for everyone already on their way.

Welcome! I agree that daily prayer and reading scripture will help you grow in faith. I'm not sure what all catholic churches are like but I know that my best friend converted when she was 20. The church had a "Rite of Initiation" that she had to attend classes for...i believe it's almost like an adult CCD.
Best of luck to you and your hubby on your ttc journey!


----------



## Beanonorder

Welcome mintastic! Not sure I can add anything to what the other ladies have said but good luck with ttc!

I need to ask for some prayers. Its going to sound ridiculous when I say I am concerned that I am pregnant already! I really want to be pregnant but I need to only conceive from now on and not before. If I am pregnant already then the baby will be due before my insurance kicks in and I don't think I can do a Chinese hospital again! I'm just asking that I continue to have faith and know that no matter what, its all in Gods hands and will be in his timing. If that is now I just need to believe that He is in control and will give me the strength I need.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Mintastic said:


> Hello everyone, can I jump on here as a newbie?
> Will try to go back through and see who needs prayers right now and add to my list.
> 
> I am actually not Christian..yet. I was raised kind of Jewish kind of atheist kind of all mixed up but my husband is Catholic.
> I have been going through a very rough time having gone off my psychiatric medications in order to TTC our first child and decided to start attending church with my husband.
> I have been thinking for a long time that I might just want to raise future children Catholic because I don't want them to be mixed up like I was.
> I tried to start reading the whole new testament and got kind of overwhelmed. I would love suggestions for good ways to get started.
> 
> Are any of you converts?
> 
> Good luck to everyone TTC. Prayers for healthy pregnancy and safe delivies for everyone already on their way.

Hi Mintastic, just sent you a private message x


----------



## Mintastic

Got it xxx_faithful - thanks so much. At work. Will reply tonight hopefully.

Beanonorder - will pray.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hello All! Welcome & Good luck on your Journey to the new members! I believe when the Holy Spirit calls you, you will feel it! Of course we can always learn & develop our relationships with God by studying His word :) 

Sorry I haven't posted lately but I have read through the prayers requests & will lift them up! 

Afm- I think I probably didn't O last cycle, since it was only 22 days, plus had a nice skin breakout....ugh So I know my hormones were crazy! I took a break from it all in June, but did do Femara this cycle & am having our 3rd IUI today. I ask for prayers for our marriage. We both are tired & it seems infertility is straining us both. I think this will be our lst attempt at IUI for a while, as I feel TTC is once again consuming us...I pray its His will that this cycle will be our Miracle, but if not I feel I need to accept it may not be in His plan for us to have a child together...It makes me sad, but to think that way, but I do know everyone doesn't always get a THB in this Journey. I pray that we all find peace & happiness along the way! Much love for you ladies!


----------



## Mintastic

Thanks for the welcome cupcakestoy - will pray for your marriage. 
I know people often get upset by the "A-word" here and I don't know your situation at all but just wondering since you are considering the possibility of having a child not being in the plan for you - would you consider adoption?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Honestly no. Im not opposed to adoption. If i had no children then we would consider it but I have 2 children from my 1st marriage. We had my tubal ligation reversed in hope we could have a child together......


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hi ladies, I'm not TTC (we are expecting DS #2 in October) but I just stumbled across this thread, and I wanted to say it warmed my heart to see Christian ladies praying for and supporting one another! I'm praying you all are blessed with your own little one soon! Lots of love and prayers sent your way!

Mintastic--what an incredible background and journey you have! I think it is amazing you're seeking out the answers God has for your life, and in raising your family. I'm not going to butt my way into this thread, but I would love to try to answer any questions you might have if you want to PM me. Praying for you!

Have a wonderful day, ladies! Thanks for making my day by being a light. : )


----------



## Aims13h

Can I ask you all to pray for DH and I? We are closing in on our 1 year mark of ttc with no success (1 chemical in Nov). I have been praying my heart out every day, not only to conceive a child because it's what I want but because it is His Will. 
I have prayed that the Lord blesses us with our third child if only it meant that I would be OK during/recovering from childbirth. The hospital that my Dr is affiliated with does not allow vbacs so I would have to have a 3rd c-section. With DS2 I had quite a bit of scar tissue and my bladder attached itself to the scar tissue. This is why I am so afraid to have another child..i want to know that I will be here to raise them. 
I have an appointment with my ob/gyn in two weeks to discuss my options, which I know are limited due to my insurance. 
Sorry for being all over the place...I've been bottling everything up for so long. Thank you in advance for your prayers! :flower:


----------



## No Doubt

Praying for you Aims. The Lord knows your wants and desires, but also knows what is best for you. If it is His will that you have another child, believe that He can also grant you a proper healing and a lifetime of watching your babies grow. Let us how everything goes.


----------



## ProfWife

A friend posted this to Facebook earlier today. Disappointment can become HISappointment...

https://www.relevantmagazine.com/go...-trust-god-disappointment#MqCbd7lVEoazKHeW.99


----------



## phaedypants

Praying for you aims! And welcome Mintastic! 

I also had my faith revealed to me later in life, and at the time, it felt strange, and almost like I couldn't really trust it... Did I just want to believe? Or belong to something? As I've allowed myself to open up more, I can see that the spirit began to call me long before I really tuned in to listen... I would agree that faith has to be the foundation. Faith first, as a choice. Obedience first, and then questioning. For me, the years of uncertainty were a struggle. Having heard the spirit call, but finding so many reasons to be skeptical... It wasn't until I decided to turn my heart over and truly allow myself to TRUST that I found I could hear and feel God's intentions for me. 
I have so much more faith now, and so much more of a personal relationship with God. 


But that doesn't mean I always have perfect faith---far from it... LTTTC has been a real struggle for me, and has tested my faith in many ways. 

Pay attention to the the fruits of the spirit in your life. The more you trust God, the more your life will be filled, and you will recognize the spirit working in you. 

_But the fruit of the spirit is love, joy, peace, long-suffering, goodness, faithfulness, gentleness, and self control. Against such, there is no law_

I pray for everyone here to feel the blessings of God's love, and to trust and live out His purpose. 

xoxo

Oh! And BFP's all around!


----------



## xxx_faithful

phaedypants said:


> Praying for you aims! And welcome Mintastic!
> 
> I also had my faith revealed to me later in life, and at the time, it felt strange, and almost like I couldn't really trust it... Did I just want to believe? Or belong to something? As I've allowed myself to open up more, I can see that the spirit began to call me long before I really tuned in to listen... I would agree that faith has to be the foundation. Faith first, as a choice. Obedience first, and then questioning. For me, the years of uncertainty were a struggle. Having heard the spirit call, but finding so many reasons to be skeptical... It wasn't until I decided to turn my heart over and truly allow myself to TRUST that I found I could hear and feel God's intentions for me.
> I have so much more faith now, and so much more of a personal relationship with God

I couldn't have said it better :) 

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## Aims13h

Hello,
Thank you all for your prayers! AF arrived 2 days ago and after a long discussion with my husband we are ending our ttc journey. I have prayed for answers, whether it be a "yes you will conceive" or "no, this is not the path for you". Over the past month I have seen the story of a woman who's family lives near me at least 10 times. This woman passed away in January due to complications with her c-section...she left behind 4 beautiful children. 
The Lord has blessed me with two amazing little boys. My (almost) 5 year old asked the Lord to become his Savior today...in his words "I want Jesus to come into my heart, can we please pray now?". I am beyond happy and proud and feel like my life is exactly where it should be. 
I wish you all the best! I will continue to pray for you all daily and think of you often!
God Bless! Xo


----------



## Mintastic

I was praying for you too aims though I forgot to post so. I am glad that you got the answers you needed. And that is so sweet about your son.

And phaedy - what you said about faith first as a choice is really making a huge difference in my life - huge - I can't even express it properly. I was getting too caught up in the details - but what if I don't agree with or understand this or that bit - should I really convert etc...? 
I feel the calling in my heart and know it will make my hopefully growing family stronger so I need to stop questioning so much and just go with it which feels so much more right.


----------



## No Doubt

Good luck to you aims. Glad you are in a better place with this.


----------



## uwa_amanda

Aims13h said:


> Hello,
> Thank you all for your prayers! AF arrived 2 days ago and after a long discussion with my husband we are ending our ttc journey. I have prayed for answers, whether it be a "yes you will conceive" or "no, this is not the path for you". Over the past month I have seen the story of a woman who's family lives near me at least 10 times. This woman passed away in January due to complications with her c-section...she left behind 4 beautiful children.
> The Lord has blessed me with two amazing little boys. My (almost) 5 year old asked the Lord to become his Savior today...in his words "I want Jesus to come into my heart, can we please pray now?". I am beyond happy and proud and feel like my life is exactly where it should be.
> I wish you all the best! I will continue to pray for you all daily and think of you often!
> God Bless! Xo

My husband and I made that same decision a year and two months ago. While our story didn't end with a baby, it brought us closer together in the seven years that we spent trying. It was difficult at first and I had to navigate through quite an emotional roller coaster for a few months (I liken it to grieving), I'm definitely feeling better about everything. I feel like this is God's plan for us. My husband is disabled after suffering from a injury serving overseas in the military along with the subsequent PTSD diagnosis and management of both constant pain and the things that go along with PTSD. I feel like God is calling me to take care of my husband. There will come a day (I hope in a very long time...no time soon) where my husband will not be able to get around that great (he's got 4 bulging and slipped discs in his back that cause him debilitating pain) and he is going to need me more to help him. 

I'll pray for you as you and your husband close that chapter of your lives. It was so sweet that your little boy asked you to pray with you. That brought tears to my eyes! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Ladies,

I was going to post something completely different this morning. But I felt to share on _peace_, instead.

Peace to me has always been an emotion that doesn't come naturally but rather a feeling that is associated with people encouraging me to feel. 
'Just have peace about it' they say so casually, why is it so hard to feel at peace then? If it's that easy to feel, then please tell me what class I should enrol in, and I will let you know what it's like to possess it.

The more I think about peace, the less I am aware of what it truly represents to have it.
Peace isn't something you can learn from someone, it's something you have to experience firsthand. Sure you can see peace from another persons world and see how they are living more harmoniously with it, but peace to one person is different to another. Each circumstance has it's varying tolerance to pain and therefore it's not a place to compete to get to, but rather a souls destination of rest.

Peace is having complete trust in your chaos, and being okay with it.
Peace is knowing you _will_ have your turn, and so you can be happy for someone else in the meantime.
Peace is not masking your emotions but rather being so vulnerable, you've completely let go of the control.
Peace is accepting your situation, and accepting your body, both mind and soul for what it's endured, forgiving any harsh words spoken over it.
Peace is a stillness within your heart that has no room left to worry. It is okay with this present moment, in fact, peace embraces it.

*xxx_faithful*


I'm proud of the women that keep pressing on for a baby, and having the strength to get through what often seems a crazy rollercoaster. 
On another note, I am just as proud of those that have decided to get off the ride. God will bless you for your diligence and your obedience. My only prayer to you, is that you find peace wherever he takes you.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fFfw6OSbUwE


----------



## phaedypants

Aims, your thoughts are beautiful. It is so wonderful when we can re-calibrate and turn to the blessings in our lives. What a blessing. I pray to hear those words from a little voice someday! 

Amanda, I appreciate your sharing so much. I am not ready to re-think my TTC journey, but I am allowing my thoughts to be open to the possibility that maybe someday I will have to turn to my own blessings and let go of my clutching hold on my dreams of having a baby. Knowing that you are hearing God's call to care for your husband is beautiful. You are both lucky to have that kind of love, and God will bless you for it. 

Mintastic, I am so glad those words helped you, because they were so important for me too. Faith really is unexplainable, and it requires a bit of a free-fall. And often, you have to swim against a stream a little--whether it's your own doubts or others. But trusting God is the invitation to an amazing peace and a better life. It is a blessing to hear that you are letting the call of the spirit move you!

Faithful, I love your thoughts about peace. I feel like the peace we are seeking is so simple, yet so complex. It's a peace that doesn't rely on circumstances. I love that series "A Voice In The Wind" by Francine Rivers. (For those of you who haven't read it--go now!!! To Chapters!!) Hadassah's character had a profound effect on me, and I often think of her incredible inner peace. 

Wherever you all are on your TTC journey, I pray we all can find peace and turn to our blessings! I have learned to lean on God more than ever in the past couple years, and that is surely a blessing.


----------



## sportysgirl

Faithful lovely words about peace, I needed those today.

After a miscarriage in March it left me with a heavy heart. We were ttc again and found out we were pregnant last weekend. We were both so overjoyed and felt very blessed. Sadly I have started bleeding and it looks like I am miscarrying again. I am feeling in completed shock and ask for some prayers to help me through. 

Thanks ladies. Xx


----------



## Mintastic

So sorry you are going through that sporty - sending prayers for you, your oh, and your bean.


----------



## xxx_faithful

sportysgirl said:


> Faithful lovely words about peace, I needed those today.
> 
> After a miscarriage in March it left me with a heavy heart.


I am deeply sorry of the loss you are currently experiencing. No one knows the depth of your sadness nor understand the pain that it takes for ones body to adjust back to non pregnancy mode.

I too have lost ones, I lost a baby at 11weeks after many months trying, we then spent another 9mths trying to conceive our babygirl. Since having her, I have lost 2 more, and at this point. I'm expecting again... this will be my 5th pregnancy.

It's confusing, battling, it's unthinkable. No words of advice or encouragement from someone who doesn't have a clue what you have experienced or going through, can lighten the burden.

We tend to draw near to those similar to ourselves, similar to the pain and heartache that we have experienced. It's unspoken, yet somehow it helps heal your heart. 

I pray that you will draw near to those around, if not a handful of people, that will help heal your heart. Whatever way you choose to say goodbye to your current pregnancy, I pray that it will cause you no further pain. 

Lastly, I ask God to provide you strength and testimony through this. Thinking of you xx


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## Mintastic

This feels petty compared to more serious things but is it possible if anyone could say a prayer for my husband Mike?

He currently has a very good, well paying job with good benefits but things are going extremely poorly there at the moment - he is very very stressed and may lose his job.
This would not be a good start to starting a family.
Although he has been unhappy there for a while so all I hope for is a good outcome whether that means keeping his job or losing it but finding something maybe even better very quickly.

Thanks and blessings to all of you!


----------



## No Doubt

If it's any consolation my hubbs switched jobs right after we had our son. It was tight for a couple months, but we did it. Not the idea start I know, but it's doable.


----------



## Mintastic

Thanks No Doubt! That is comforting.


----------



## xxx_faithful

I can very much relate to the uncertainty of your husbands job + beginning a family. It was only last year we welcomed our child, around about the same time my husband and many other engineers were made redundant. He was out of work for what seemed like some time. Sure there was some pressure of the uncertainty and the unknown. But little did we know he was preparing us for a BIG change!

Not long after, just when we thought, what would surely happen next. He received an international transfer to work in a different country!! Within 3 weeks we accepted the change, packed up our life and moved.

- God always provides - When we don't know a way out or when we're waiting for a better opportunity. God isn't stalling&#8230; He is preparing you, and preparing a way. 

Let him take you where he needs for you to go.

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## Mintastic

Thanks faithful for sharing. You're right I should just have faith that it is His plan even if it seems scary.


----------



## xxx_faithful

John Gray - Angel School

*xxx_faithful*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31VvDEFbaX8


----------



## uwa_amanda

Hey everyone! We need some prayers for my dad. He was in a car accident yesterday and got injured really bad. His leg is broken really bad, injured elbow, and fractured sternum. He needs surgery but they have him in ICU because the doctors are concerned with his heart and won't do the surgery yet. Please pray that my dad comes out of this and recovers. I am so scared and so worried.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Ladies,

I'm not too sure if any of you ladies have read any books on infertility or have come across any resources you have found to help on your ttc/ ttc after loss journey. 

*1.* If there was a christian book you could read on infertility and the struggles to conceive, what would you like the chapters to speak on? What particular areas of infertility have you personally found useful to learn about?

*2.* What would you like the main objective of the book to say? Would you like it to be encouraging? (would you like it to go into the depth of heartache and speak on matters that you can relate to and find comfort in knowing other woman experience) or informative? (thinking back to when you first started trying, did you wish there was a christian book that was educational on the topic of conceiving, and how you handle it from a christian perspective? would you like a book to educate you more on infertility and how you can maximise your chances from a holistic/spiritual standpoint?)

Any feedback would be appreciated !


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## No Doubt

Amanda, so sorry to hear. Praying for your father hun.


----------



## ProfWife

Amanda - I know the fear when a daddy is in icu without a plan but in desperate need. Praying he is covered in protection and for God's wisdom to guide the doctors.


----------



## xxx_faithful

uwa_amanda said:


> Hey everyone! We need some prayers for my dad. He was in a car accident yesterday and got injured really bad. His leg is broken really bad, injured elbow, and fractured sternum. He needs surgery but they have him in ICU because the doctors are concerned with his heart and won't do the surgery yet. Please pray that my dad comes out of this and recovers. I am so scared and so worried.

My prayers are with your Dad right now! keep us updated Amanda 

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## Mintastic

Praying for your dad, his medical team and you and your family right now Amanda.


----------



## uwa_amanda

Thank you all for your prayers. He's still not quite stable enough for surgery yet, but he is getting there. He was taken to the best hospital in our state so I know he's in the care of excellent doctors. Just keep praying for him, my mom, my two sisters, and me.


----------



## HisGrace

Amanda - Your father, you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hi ladies, I said I wouldn't hi-jack this thread, and I won't lol. But, I silently stalk. : ) I absolutely LOVE the Christ-like love shown here. It is a blessing to read through your posts, and pray along with you (for your BFPs, and also for the prayer requests you mention.)

If any of you have an extra minute, I would love to ask you to pray for my friend Wes. He is a co-worker who has been in the hospital for over 3 weeks now with everything from a cancer diagnosis, to a diabetic coma, to a stroke. This was all very sudden, as he is young (40ish) and relatively fit and healthy. Thank you for your prayers that I know some of you will lift up, and thank you all for being a light and a blessing on this board! : )


----------



## cupcakestoy

Praying for all the requests ladies!


----------



## sportysgirl

Praying for all your requests right now. You are all in my thoughts. X


----------



## No Doubt

Lord I pray that You love through this thread and be what Your many names call You to be...Healer, Counselor, Comforter, Prince of peace...whatever everyone is standing in the need of, Lord You can fix it. Amen.


----------



## uwa_amanda

I just wanted to let you all know that my dad passed away this morning. 

Thank you all for your prayers. Please continue to keep our mom in your prayers as we go through the hardest thing we have ever been through.


----------



## sportysgirl

Amanda I am sorry to hear your sad news. I prayer for you, your mum and your family. X x


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Oh Amanda, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I will be praying for God's grace and comforting hand on your family in the days to come.


----------



## eyemom

Amanda I'm so sorry to see this news. Praying God's comfort for you and your family.


----------



## No Doubt

Amanda I am so sorry hun. Praying for your family.


----------



## PrincessBree

Amanda :( I'm so sorry to hear about your dad I cannot imagine the pain you are all going through right now, I pray the Lord will hold you close at this time.You are all in my prayers x


----------



## HisGrace

Amanda - I am so sorry for your loss. I pray that the Comforter will envelope your family and that you feel the peace of God that surpasses all understanding. :hug:


----------



## Mintastic

So sorry about your loss Amanda. Praying for you, your mom and the rest of your family.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

SoBlessedMama said:


> Hi ladies, I said I wouldn't hi-jack this thread, and I won't lol. But, I silently stalk. : ) I absolutely LOVE the Christ-like love shown here. It is a blessing to read through your posts, and pray along with you (for your BFPs, and also for the prayer requests you mention.)
> 
> If any of you have an extra minute, I would love to ask you to pray for my friend Wes. He is a co-worker who has been in the hospital for over 3 weeks now with everything from a cancer diagnosis, to a diabetic coma, to a stroke. This was all very sudden, as he is young (40ish) and relatively fit and healthy. Thank you for your prayers that I know some of you will lift up, and thank you all for being a light and a blessing on this board! : )

Just an update --I got word about 2 hours ago that Wes has gone home to be with the Lord. Please lift his family up in your prayers, as of course they are heartbroken. He comes from a family full of very strong Christians, and they know exactly where he is. But it was still very sudden, and will be very sad for a long time to come. Thank you ahead of time for the prayers I know you'll offer on their behalf!


----------



## No Doubt

Praying hun. So sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Wish4another1

praying - so much loss :cry: it helps to know where they are but doesn't lessen the sting of them no longer being here...

has anyone heard an update from Sarah (with the triplets) - I keep checking her blog but it hasn't been updated in a couple weeks - I keep hoping they are here and she just doesn't have time to update!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Wish-They are here! She posted earlier on this forum...I'm hoping all of them are thriving! Praise the Lord!

So much sadness. Lord I pray you will wrap each one that's hurting in your arms during these dark days! Amen!


----------



## ProfWife

Praying for our losses.


----------



## eyemom

I missed the memo about Sarah's triplets too! 

Lifting up Wes's family.


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies. I hope this isn't bad timing with this message, but I was very blessed by the sermon last night at church and wanted you ladies to experience the same.

Pastor preached "Jacob made love to Rachel also, and his love for Rachel was greater than his love for Leah. And he worked for Laban another seven years." Gen29.30.niv (Pleade read surrounding text)

Pastor preached on how Jacob had been tricked by his uncle Laban into taking the older daughter Leah as his wife after he worked seven years to be married to Rachel. When Jacob realized this he went to Laban questioning this and was told to work another seven for Rachel, and Jacob did all the while keeping Leah.

Most of us never would have done this and most likely would have been thinking that I've already worked seven years now I'm to work another long seven...I just can't. But to Jacob, Rachel was worth it. If she wasn't, then why work the first seven in the first place? Rachel was worth keeping Leah, because he realized that he had to take what he didn't want to get what he did want...in other words his disappointment in having Leah was worth the promise of having Rachel. Although seven years seems like a long time to go through something, God gave Jacob strength and endurance to get through seven years and then another seven years.

What are your Leah and Rachel? What are you faced with where you thought you couldn't get through it again or you thought at the end of it "this isn't what i was expecting" and had to spend another X amount of time to get what you were expecting? Understand that no matter what your Leah is, it is worth the Rachel, otherwise why even begin down that road in attaining Rachel. And understand that God will give you strength to do it for another seven years when you feel like you can't. After all, you already did seven in the first place, so obviously you can.

Another piece Pastor touched on which really excited me is the people that came from both of these lines. One in particular...had Jacob never married Leah and never consummated with her, further down the line there never would have been Jesus, which means no salvation when the wages of sin is death. Let that settle in.

Don't let yourself be so disappointed by Leah that you mess up the future of what could be. Don't be so quick to discard Leah. Although Leah is not what you want, God blesses and God knows how to fix something's. Its the reason we are all here today.

Be blessed!


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hi Ladies, 

Haven't been on in a while but just caught up. I am praying for all those with needs.

Amanda-I am so sorry to hear of your loss, my heart breaks for you. Please know I am praying. 

I am so sorry to hear of the passing of Wes I can relate to his family my husband is very sick right now and very young. 

Does anyone keep up with Sarah outside of Bnb & her blog? I would love to send her an email or a card.

ByHisGrace08-Sarah


----------



## uwa_amanda

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to say thank you so much for your thoughts and prayers during this most difficult time of my life.

My father will be laid to rest tomorrow morning here in my hometown. Please pray for our family as we endure the most painful thing we have ever had to do. I take comfort in knowing that my father is in Heaven and is watching over us.

Sincerely,
Amanda :cry:


----------



## uwa_amanda

SoBlessedMama, I am praying for Wes' family. I know the pain of someone you love passing suddenly. :hugs:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

uwa_amanda said:


> SoBlessedMama, I am praying for Wes' family. I know the pain of someone you love passing suddenly. :hugs:

Thank you so much, sweetie. I can't imagine how much you're hurting right now, and it shows what kind of heart you have that you're willing to reach out and pray for others. I'll be praying for you and your family as you lay your Daddy to rest tomorrow. I'm so thankful that because of Christ, that isn't really a goodbye. It is also a testimony to your father that he was a Godly example and reflection of our Heavenly Father. I know your heart is broken, but it is so evident in your words that you know His grace is sufficient. Praying for you!!!!


----------



## phaedypants

Amanda... What a shock. I am praying for you and your family and loved ones... I hope that your love of your father will draw you closer to your family and God than ever before. 

So Blessed, I'm sorry to hear of your friend. It is too hard to lose people so quickly. 
I am praying for those who love him. 

Thanks for sharing No Doubt! That is amazing to think of, that Leah is of Christ's lineage! I always felt sorry for her in that story. It goes to show that God uses our marriages to fulfill much much more than just our romantic feelings. I hope I will always remember that God chose my husband for me... I am happy to be googley-eyed crazy for him, but someday I may not feel that way, and I love knowing that marriage has a much higher purpose! 

I'm full of joy to hear of Sarah's triplets! I will go stalk her blog after this! I joined this group only a few weeks before she became pregnant. It's wonderful and so hopeful that her story has come full circle! 

Blessing to all of you.


----------



## ProfWife

Amanda - Listening to the song "When I Get Where I'm Going" as I read your post. Thought about your father..."When I get where I'm going and I see my Savior's face. I'll stand forever in His amazing grace..." Praying for you as you and your family travel this and adjust to your new pattern of life carrying him in your heart.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good Morning Ladies! Just wanted to update. After a promising start to our 3rd IUI, af came. It was incredibly hard to handle the disappointment this time around after everything going so perfectly. Dh & I have been praying about what we should do & have decided for now we are not ttc anymore. We are leaning towards doing IVF next Summer. It just seems we are being pointed in that direction, even though we have been "anti-IVF" since we started this Journey with my Tubal reversal almost 2 years ago. I do have to lose weight before I will proceed with IVF, around 80 pounds(60 of which I have gained back since TR) I have restarted WW this morning & will start an exercise plan soon as my leg heals(fell through a barn loft yesterday) The good thing is I lost 110 pounds to do TR, so i KNOW with God's help I can do it again!!! God has also poured out His financial Blessings on us this past year & if things continue this way, will be able to save up enough to do IVF by the time next Summer rolls around. Things aren't in stone yet, so please add us to your prayers for direction & guidance. I hope to see lots of prayers & good things in store for this group with an abundance of blessings, peace & happiness all around!


----------



## ProfWife

Praying for you for direction and insight as well as healing for your leg (sounds rough!).


----------



## xxx_faithful

cupcakestoy said:


> Good Morning Ladies! Just wanted to update. After a promising start to our 3rd IUI, af came. It was incredibly hard to handle the disappointment this time around after everything going so perfectly. Dh & I have been praying about what we should do & have decided for now we are not ttc anymore. We are leaning towards doing IVF next Summer. It just seems we are being pointed in that direction, even though we have been "anti-IVF" since we started this Journey with my Tubal reversal almost 2 years ago.

Thanks so much for keeping us up to date with your progress. Praying for you and thinking of you. Whatever brings you peace, let it guide you.


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Girls,

For those of you waiting to hear the latest news from Sarah and her triplets, I will let her tell you her beautiful story when she has a moment. But for the interim, her and her babies are all well. 

Thankyou Jesus for looking after Sarah throughout her pregnancy and creating the most beautiful family. I thank God for Sarah and for this forum. Bless her during this time, and praying for a fast and easy recovery.

*
xxx_faithful*


----------



## uwa_amanda

xxx_faithful said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> For those of you waiting to hear the latest news from Sarah and her triplets, I will let her tell you her beautiful story when she has a moment. But for the interim, her and her babies are all well.
> 
> Thankyou Jesus for looking after Sarah throughout her pregnancy and creating the most beautiful family. I thank God for Sarah and for this forum. Bless her during this time, and praying for a fast and easy recovery.
> 
> *
> xxx_faithful*

I am especially thankful that I found this thread. Sarah has been an inspiration to me and it's because of her and her strong faith that I have been able to draw myself closer to God through this thread on this forum. I am so happy to hear that she and her precious angels are doing well.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

uwa_amanda said:


> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> For those of you waiting to hear the latest news from Sarah and her triplets, I will let her tell you her beautiful story when she has a moment. But for the interim, her and her babies are all well.
> 
> Thankyou Jesus for looking after Sarah throughout her pregnancy and creating the most beautiful family. I thank God for Sarah and for this forum. Bless her during this time, and praying for a fast and easy recovery.
> 
> *
> xxx_faithful*
> 
> I am especially thankful that I found this thread. Sarah has been an inspiration to me and it's because of her and her strong faith that I have been able to draw myself closer to God through this thread on this forum. I am so happy to hear that she and her precious angels are doing well.Click to expand...

Prayed for you today, Amanda--I hope all went well at the service, and that you were able to get closure and peace that passes understanding.


----------



## hollydazzles

Sorry I haven't been around much, but I have been following and praying :)


----------



## uwa_amanda

SoBlessedMama said:


> uwa_amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> For those of you waiting to hear the latest news from Sarah and her triplets, I will let her tell you her beautiful story when she has a moment. But for the interim, her and her babies are all well.
> 
> Thankyou Jesus for looking after Sarah throughout her pregnancy and creating the most beautiful family. I thank God for Sarah and for this forum. Bless her during this time, and praying for a fast and easy recovery.
> 
> *
> xxx_faithful*
> 
> I am especially thankful that I found this thread. Sarah has been an inspiration to me and it's because of her and her strong faith that I have been able to draw myself closer to God through this thread on this forum. I am so happy to hear that she and her precious angels are doing well.Click to expand...
> 
> Prayed for you today, Amanda--I hope all went well at the service, and that you were able to get closure and peace that passes understanding.Click to expand...

Thank you SoBlessedMama for your prayers. My father's service was so beautiful. I told my sisters and mother that I don't believe it could have gone any better. My dad was a retired law enforcement officer who went into the emergency medical services field post-retirement so he could continue to help people. There were so many police officers and EMS people there. My sisters both work at the same EMS company that my dad did. The company owner arranged to have my dad taken to the cemetery in his ambulance. When I found this out, I cracked up because that sounds so much like something my dad would have wanted (my dad had an amazing sense of humor...I get mine from him). Our police department's Honor Guard honored my dad with a 21-gun salute and a beautiful rendition of "Taps". I was so overwhelmed by the support that my town expressed over these past few days. I am actually going to write a letter to have published in our town's newspaper thanking everyone for their overwhelming support. I had no idea how much my dad impacted lives until today.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

uwa_amanda said:


> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uwa_amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> For those of you waiting to hear the latest news from Sarah and her triplets, I will let her tell you her beautiful story when she has a moment. But for the interim, her and her babies are all well.
> 
> Thankyou Jesus for looking after Sarah throughout her pregnancy and creating the most beautiful family. I thank God for Sarah and for this forum. Bless her during this time, and praying for a fast and easy recovery.
> 
> *
> xxx_faithful*
> 
> I am especially thankful that I found this thread. Sarah has been an inspiration to me and it's because of her and her strong faith that I have been able to draw myself closer to God through this thread on this forum. I am so happy to hear that she and her precious angels are doing well.Click to expand...
> 
> Prayed for you today, Amanda--I hope all went well at the service, and that you were able to get closure and peace that passes understanding.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you SoBlessedMama for your prayers. My father's service was so beautiful. I told my sisters and mother that I don't believe it could have gone any better. My dad was a retired law enforcement officer who went into the emergency medical services field post-retirement so he could continue to help people. There were so many police officers and EMS people there. My sisters both worked at the same EMS company that my dad did. The company owner arranged to have my dad taken to the cemetery in his ambulance. When I found this out, I cracked up because that sounds so much like something my dad would have wanted (my dad had an amazing sense of humor...I get mine from him). Our police department's Honor Guard honored my dad with a 21-gun salute and a beautiful rendition of "Taps". I was so overwhelmed by the support that my town expressed over these past few days. I am actually going to write a letter to have published in our town's newspaper thanking everyone for their overwhelming support. I had no idea how much my dad impacted lives until today.Click to expand...

That sounds completely beautiful, and I'm sure he would have absolutely loved it. : ) And again, what an amazing testimony to your Dad that so many people readily outpoured their love! I'm glad it was a nice service, and a blessing to your family.


----------



## No Doubt

Amanda that's beautiful. I'm so glad the service went well and you were able to see the impact your father had on people.


----------



## phaedypants

Amanda, that sounds like beautiful service. I continue to pray for you and your family. 

Cupcake, I am sorry that this cycle was not what you were hoping for... I know that crushing disappointment so well, and I'm proud of you that you were able to come together with your husband to make a prayerful decision together. Who knows what God has in store. I think the timing for you to refocus on getting your body healthy and prepared for IVF is a blessing... I know we can forget ourselves with TTC, and I hope you can just give in to caring for yourself and your husband until you're ready to try something new. Praying for you. 

So great to hear about Sarah's triplets! Lookiing forward to hearing more. She's kindof like the mother of this forum! ;)


----------



## Beanonorder

Hi ladies!
I have been keeping up with everyone's prayer requests.

I just wanted to say thanks for those who have taken the time to pray for me and to let you all know that I got my bfp this evening! I'm very excited, nervous and overwhelmed all at once!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Beanonorder said:


> Hi ladies!
> I have been keeping up with everyone's prayer requests.
> 
> I just wanted to say thanks for those who have taken the time to pray for me and to let you all know that I got my bfp this evening! I'm very excited, nervous and overwhelmed all at once!

Congratulations!!!!!! : )


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats bean!


----------



## Wish4another1

Congrats Beanonorder!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations bean that's fab news. X x


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations!


We had our follow-up today.

Husband's SA came back GREAT. (2.2mls, 111 million per ml, 244 million total count, 71% motility, 65% rapid/slow forward progression, 37% normal morphology)

AFM, my AmH lab came back at 2.69 ng/mL (which my doc says puts me more like a mid-20's woman's ovaries rather than a 32-year-old). Vitamin D is at 43. DHEA-S (adrenal hormone) was over 220, which is higher than I should be. So, I'll be going on meds to bring that down. However, he wants to do a laparoscopy on me this coming cycle to look for, confirm and remove endometriosis. I've finally contacted my principal for a meeting as my first shot at that surgery will be the day after school starts for the school year. I'm not sure if I'll be permitted to be out that day and the next for recovery.

So, please pray for one of two things to happen. Either 1) we're pregnant and I won't need surgery at all or 2) for my principal to be understanding and supportive as this is something I don't WANT but apparently need.


----------



## HisGrace

Congratulations, bean!


----------



## PrincessBree

Yaaayy congratulations Bean!!!xxx


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats Bean!!!! Good news Prowife! Praying God allows things to fall into place for you!


----------



## PrincessBree

Praying for you ProWife x


----------



## Godsjewel

Congrats bean!!! That is awesome:flower:

Profwife, I had endometriosis and have had 2 laparoscopic surgeries to have it removed. Unfortunately, that's the only way they can tell for sure if you have it or not. The first time I had it done was in 2009 and it was mild and then again in 2011 before I did IUI's. 

Feel free to message at me if you have any questions and I will do my best to get back to ASAP.


----------



## Godsjewel

I posted this on my other thread, but wanted to share the joy with all.

They are here!!! We went in on July 14th because my blood pressure was running high and I was on the edge of developing preeclampsia. We had the option of staying in the hospital and waiting it out or to go ahead with a c-section. I opted to do the c-section since my blood pressure wasn't getting any better and I was very uncomfortable in the observation room and couldn't imagine being there any longer waiting to be tested over and over. 

On July 15th at 4:40am I was heading to the operating room.

Babies came at 5:23, 5:24 and 5:25.

Here are their stats...

#1- Emma Lily 5.04lbs 18.25 inches
#2- Noah Andrew 4.12lbs 17 inches
#3- Judah Stephen 5.6lbs 17.75 inches

Emma and Noah were fine after delivery, but Judah couldn't breathe on his own and needed to be rushed to the NICU to get breathing treatment. They had him in a covered incubator with an oxygen mask for a day and then had an oxygen tube by his nostrils the next day. He is doing great with breathing now. 

They were in the NICU for about 10 days and have now been home for a week and are doing great. 

My mom is staying with us during the week to help out, which is truly a blessing. I don't know how I would do it without her. 

My children are all in their bouncers in front of me and I'm still in amazement that they are mine. God is good and I look forward to hearing what God has done and is doing in your lives.

Blessings,

Sarah :flower:


----------



## ProfWife

Sarah, it is SO good to hear from you! I've been wondering how those little blessings were. Only 10 days in NICU...that's INCREDIBLE!

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Wish4another1

Aweee Sarah thank you for updating!!! God is good and I am so happy for you and your family - how is your hubby doing? Bursting at the seems I bet!!!


----------



## hollydazzles

Congrats Sarah! :)


----------



## No Doubt

So happy for you Sarah...so glad the babies are home and well and everything is going great! It is a surreal feeling, you'll never lose that I don't think...I haven't. How is your mom, I know she's in heaven and so in love!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Glad to hear all is well with you & your Trio! God is so good! Praise his name for all the blessings!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Godsjewel

Wish4another1 said:


> Aweee Sarah thank you for updating!!! God is good and I am so happy for you and your family - how is your hubby doing? Bursting at the seems I bet!!!

Yes, he is on :cloud9:...lol! We are so blessed and could of never imagined after so many years that we would have a family like this.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Ladies,

If anyone is needing prayer please let me know or you could PM me with your specific prayer request, and i will pray with you. Have a good day !

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## Hope3

xxx_faithful said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> If anyone is needing prayer please let me know or you could PM me with your specific prayer request, and i will pray with you. Have a good day !
> 
> *xxx_faithful*


Hi, please can you pray for me as I feel as if I can't pray for myself. 

I stopped going to church a few months ago as I just found being surrounded by families with babies & toddlers too hard. My faith is at rock bottom. 

My prayer request is simply that I want to conceive a healthy baby. 

Thanks.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hope- I'll lift you up! Just remember you may have left church but God never leaves you! Its OK to be angry & hurt, but my struggle with this Journey has in fact strengthened my walk with the Lord, even tho it took awhile & a lot of tears, anger & guidance. Your not alone


----------



## uwa_amanda

I'm having a rough day today emotionally. I'm still dealing with losing my dad. It hit me pretty hard this morning and I cried all the way to work. 

The feelings that came along with my infertility journey came boiling back up since my dad's death. It's been rough too. Just when I feel like I've truly moved on everything gets brought back up to the surface. 

Please pray for me.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hope and Amanda--I'm praying for both of you this morning that you can feel God's comfort, presence, and healing in spite of current circumstances. 

Hope--cupcake is exactly right. God isn't confined by church, and He can reach you and meet you wherever you are. He understands your pain, and He feels your hurt. And He can heal all of it and give you a healthy little one!

Amanda--my heart hurts for your loss. I can't imagine how much you miss your Dad, but he isn't gone, he is only removed from hurting, pain, heartache, etc. It is a comfort that you will see him again because of Christ's sacrifice. 

God bless all you sweet ladies--I hope you have a wonderful and blessed day!


----------



## Hope3

Cupcake & So Blessed thank you so much for your kind words of encouragement. I was moved to tears.


----------



## Hope3

uwa_amanda said:


> I'm having a rough day today emotionally. I'm still dealing with losing my dad. It hit me pretty hard this morning and I cried all the way to work.
> 
> The feelings that came along with my infertility journey came boiling back up since my dad's death. It's been rough too. Just when I feel like I've truly moved on everything gets brought back up to the surface.
> 
> Please pray for me.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Amanda- hugs & prayers for you!

Hope- your most welcome :) Through it all, hills & valleys, God is good!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hope and Amanda you are both in my thoughts and prayers. X x


----------



## No Doubt

Praying for all of you ladies on this thread...asking God to move in your situation specifically.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hope3 said:


> Cupcake & So Blessed thank you so much for your kind words of encouragement. I was moved to tears.

Absolutely, girl! God knows your heart. You're coming from the right place, and He will heal everything and help you reconcile each situation. (Of course that is easy for me to say, and much harder for you to have the patience to wait on.) : ) But I'm thinking of and praying for you!!


----------



## ByHisGrace08

Hi Ladies, 

Been reading, following and praying right along just haven't posted in awhile. 

Asking for prayers tonight on the situation with the Mayo Clinic, they have refused us twice and right now our advocate got a call from the Exec Asst of the CEO to possible bring Kenny onboard as a pt. PLEASE join us in prayer, Mayo is our last hope!

If you want more of the back story please visit my blog sarahdavisphaiah.wordpress.com or I am on FB Kenneth Sarah Phaiah.

Thank you ladies and I cant wait for the day I am back on here regularly talking about TTC!!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Been reading, following and praying right along just haven't posted in awhile.
> 
> Asking for prayers tonight on the situation with the Mayo Clinic, they have refused us twice and right now our advocate got a call from the Exec Asst of the CEO to possible bring Kenny onboard as a pt. PLEASE join us in prayer, Mayo is our last hope!
> 
> If you want more of the back story please visit my blog sarahdavisphaiah.wordpress.com or I am on FB Kenneth Sarah Phaiah.
> 
> Thank you ladies and I cant wait for the day I am back on here regularly talking about TTC!!!

Sarah--just hopped over to your blog and read some background. You have had quite the journey!! I will be praying that Kenny is accepted immediately, and can get plugged in with sensitive, knowledgeable doctors who can provide some answers and methods of treatment. I will also be praying that God's hand of healing is on Kenny, and that He will give you a spirit of peace, and bless you richly for the sweet and willing sacrifices you have made for your dear husband. Lots and lots of love to you, girl!!


----------



## uwa_amanda

ByHisGrace08 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Been reading, following and praying right along just haven't posted in awhile.
> 
> Asking for prayers tonight on the situation with the Mayo Clinic, they have refused us twice and right now our advocate got a call from the Exec Asst of the CEO to possible bring Kenny onboard as a pt. PLEASE join us in prayer, Mayo is our last hope!
> 
> If you want more of the back story please visit my blog sarahdavisphaiah.wordpress.com or I am on FB Kenneth Sarah Phaiah.
> 
> Thank you ladies and I cant wait for the day I am back on here regularly talking about TTC!!!

I am praying for you and your DH! I know it has to be hard when your DH is sick and it seems like no one is in your corner. I am hoping that the Mayo Clinic can work something out for you. :hugs:

I stumbled across a Christian rock band earlier this year that I have fallen head over heels for. They are called for King & Country. They released a song about a month or so ago called "It's Not Over Yet". Every time I feel like I am at the end of my rope, I listen to this song and it brings me back in the right mindset that I will get through whatever is going on at the time.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

LOVE king & country!!! You're right, Amanda, that is a great song...my favorite is "The Proof of Your Love."


----------



## uwa_amanda

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to update everyone on the goings-on in my life. I'm hanging in there. I had a bad emotional day the other day missing my dad. I got to thinking about his accident and all. He had his accident on my birthday. The last thing my dad said to me was how he was hoping I was having a happy birthday. :cry: My birthday will never be the same. My mother is having a rough go of it too. She can definitely use some prayers. She is stressed out worrying. She is overwhelmed with everything.

I stumbled across a band that I absolutely love a few months ago. They are called For King & Country. I found them on the Christian Rock station on Pandora one afternoon while riding home from work. I downloaded their first album and absolutely loved it. Well, they are releasing a new album next month and in October, my DH and I are going to Jackson, MS to see them live in concert while they are on tour! I am so excited about that. I have never been to a live concert before. I am taking a couple of days off from work so we can go spend some time together and enjoy some great music. My DH isn't really into Christian rock music, but he agreed to go with me because I didn't want to go by myself. He knows how much I love their music so he's going to go too. I am so excited!

Anyway...I'm saying prayers for each and every one of you on this thread in whatever situations you are facing. I appreciate each and every one of your prayers...especially with everything that has gone on lately! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## uwa_amanda

SoBlessedMama said:


> LOVE king & country!!! You're right, Amanda, that is a great song...my favorite is "The Proof of Your Love."

Have you heard their new song "Without You"? It is absolutely beautiful!! Cried my eyeballs out the first dozen (lol) times I listened to it.

I like all of their songs. I can't pick a favorite! :haha:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

uwa_amanda said:


> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> LOVE king & country!!! You're right, Amanda, that is a great song...my favorite is "The Proof of Your Love."
> 
> Have you heard their new song "Without You"? It is absolutely beautiful!! Cried my eyeballs out the first dozen (lol) times I listened to it.Click to expand...

Not yet! I will have to look it up! : ) I cry every time I listen to The Proof of Your Love. Every. Single. Time. Lol! It gets to me because I go about so many things day to day because "I have to" and "it is expected." That song reminds me that if I don't do it out of love, and to show others God's love, then it is pointless! 

I will be praying for you, and your mom, Amanda--I'm so sorry that you had a hard day. It is totally understandable. And I'm so sorry that your birthday has such sad overtones now--one of my best friends shared a birthday with his sister, who passed away from cancer 3 years ago. He says he is only just now able to celebrate his birthday without being utterly sad and focused on loss. These things take time--and like you, he knew where his sister went when she left. But he still missed her so much it hurt. But God will continue to send comfort and grace, and I really hope and pray that you will someday be able to think of your dad and remember wonderful, happy memories only.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hope3 said:


> xxx_faithful said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> If anyone is needing prayer please let me know or you could PM me with your specific prayer request, and i will pray with you. Have a good day !
> 
> *xxx_faithful*
> 
> 
> Hi, please can you pray for me as I feel as if I can't pray for myself.
> 
> I stopped going to church a few months ago as I just found being surrounded by families with babies & toddlers too hard. My faith is at rock bottom.
> 
> My prayer request is simply that I want to conceive a healthy baby.
> 
> Thanks.Click to expand...



Father God,

I uplift my friend Hope3 to you Jesus. It wasn't that long ago that i was struggling for the very thing she is struggling with today. Facing infertility can put such a strain on ones life, and thats not even beginning to touch on the effect other peoples lives have on you. Seeing others pregnant, watching 
their tummies grow and their families increase makes you just want to run and hide. Lord i pray that she will draw closer to you during this time and not further away. That she will begin to see the peace and comfort that is within your church and not the distractions that can be in it. Let her focus on you as you blanket her with your love. 

Give her the same courage as you gave me, that at times i ran from my life group, and ran from the church and my friends, that YOU Lord i can never run from. Let her hear your voice and see your hands around her.

In Jesus Name, Amen

*xxx_faithful
*


----------



## Laska5

I need some prayers ladies as I'm going through a miscarriage right now. I feel like all of this is one awful cruel joke- to be pregnant with a child & then it be taken away from you. I was suppose to be 10 weeks today & we were going to announce it to the world this weekend but when baby measured small with no heartbeat on the ultrasound last week- I knew in my heart something wasn't right. Several days later a dropping HCG confirmed my worst nightmare. It's truly been one of the worst weeks of my life. 

I'm waiting for things to pass naturally but am scared of it all honestly. I also start a new job on Thursday & would like to have this behind me by then so I'm thinking about calling & asking for the medication that speeds things up. I've only had minor cramping & no bleeding.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Laska, I am so very sorry for your loss. That's heartbreaking to go through. I will be praying for you to have peace, comfort, and a speedy recovery. I will also pray that you can have some closure before starting your new job. Lots and lots of love and prayers your way!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Prayers for you Laska. I know the pain of loss & am so sorry that you are going thru it too. Look to the Lord for your peace & comfort....


----------



## phaedypants

Laska, I am so sorry that you are going through this loss. I will be praying for you and your family. Many of us on here know the heartbreak you are going through, and this is a good place to pour out your feelings. 

I'm sorry for the suffering that has come with this journey for all of us. I am so grateful to have this forum to come to in those dark times and be reminded to let myself feel and be human, but keep my heart set on God's purpose. 

Blessings to you all.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Laska5 said:


> I need some prayers ladies as I'm going through a miscarriage right now. I feel like all of this is one awful cruel joke- to be pregnant with a child & then it be taken away from you. I was suppose to be 10 weeks today & we were going to announce it to the world this weekend but when baby measured small with no heartbeat on the ultrasound last week- I knew in my heart something wasn't right. Several days later a dropping HCG confirmed my worst nightmare. It's truly been one of the worst weeks of my life.
> 
> I'm waiting for things to pass naturally but am scared of it all honestly. I also start a new job on Thursday & would like to have this behind me by then so I'm thinking about calling & asking for the medication that speeds things up. I've only had minor cramping & no bleeding.


Laska5,

My heart is with you right now as you endure the mourning of your little one. All it takes is a moment to love the life growing inside of you, not how many weeks you were along or how long the life lived and beated within your womb. We as woman are nurturers by nature, and losing something we could never keep by ourselves or protect, is by far the hardest conquest to bare. Be rest assured there are people that can sympathise and love you through this state of pain and agony you are experiencing. Myself included... 

I have had the misfortune of 3x miscarriages, all in which were different yet painful to go through. My first (passed away at 11wks) was by far the hardest. Not knowing what motherhood smelled like was torturous for it to then be taken from you. I miscarried all three times naturally without the need of medication. If something can be grown inside you then creation has a way of undoing it naturally also, without any assistance.

I pray that you will be guided and comforted during this time, taking all the time in the world to grieve. Just as one grieves the loss of someone they have known their entire lives, one most grieve the loss of a loved one, they never had the chance to know. Do whatever you feel your heart is drawn to.. name your baby, make something in memory of your child, write a poem of your feelings, make a memory of your child. It all helps the grieving process, and eventually helps heal your heart.


Praying for you,

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## Laska5

thank you faithful- I appreciate your thoughts & prayers through this!


----------



## phaedypants

I just wanted to share something joyful with you guys!

A young girl at my church who has really been struggling has reached out to me for some spiritual big-sistering. She is navigating a lot of past pain and some very hard mental health issues, and never felt that she could be accepted by the "Christian" world. She was closing the door of her heart to church, when she felt a very strong calling to hold on a little more.... She then got invited to a camp meeting, where she really felt the presence of God and found the spark of fellowship with people who understood and accepted her. She was baptized, and has come home so alive and hopeful and filled with the Holy Spirit. 

I am so excited for her! I am so grateful that she shared this testimony with me, and so honored that she has reached out to me. I pray that I can help encourage her and be a spiritual big-sister to her, and that I can help show her trust and faith and unconditional love. 

I came home from meeting with her yesterday, and I just prayed thanksgiving to God, and I realized that I am ready to be available to Him, for whatever his purpose is. There really is a reason for all that we go through... Even the pain. I was a lot like her at that age... wanting God, but really confused and in pain and seeking to fill the void with sex or drinking or drugs. She has really inspired me and I think her open honesty will be so refreshing in my Church family. 

I would love to have some prayers for her, and for me to know the right ways to guide her and the right words for her doubts and questions. 

God is so powerful! I wish I could see that new bright hope that I saw in her eyes in the eyes of all the lost sheep. 

xoxo


----------



## No Doubt

Ladies please pray for me. I'm really struggling right now with a very tough decision. For whatever reason my emotions are seriously taking a toll on me this pregnancy and as much as I try to keep them in check, sometimes they rule me and put me in a completely different headspace. Last night when I went to bed all I could pray for was rest and the protection of my family. I feel so drained because of the constant warring of emotions within myself. I don't understand how I can feel so wanting and unwanting at the same time. Not to say my feelings wouldn't still be here, but I feel like the additional hormones of the pregnancy just take me into a nose dive and then keep me there. I've struggled with anxiety before when I was initially diagnosed with OCD. I used to take medicine, but weaned off quickly, thank God. I hate taking meds and I certainly don't want to take anything while pregnant. I just want to feel in some sort of balance and be able to think clearly enough to make the best decision. I'm so tired and exhausted from the emotions, not physically which in my opinion is worse. I've been this way for a few days now and all I've done is cry. The odd thing is that I came off of a lovely weekend with my family and then crash! Its so quick and unexpected. And now I've been having dreams which I know is just my fears manifesting, but they still rock me to my core and I can't shake them. I'm trying and feel like I'm failing. Thank God for my son cause he puts a smile on face every day and reminds me that I do have things to be grateful for. He snaps me back, but it's only temporarily until he goes to bed, then I just go to bed myself. Sorry for the sob story, thank you for your prayers.

Phaedy, that's such a wonderful honor for you. God will lead you appropriately and bless relationship between you two. I used to help mentor a young group of girls and it wad so rewarding.


----------



## phaedypants

I am praying for you, No Doubt...
You have spoken to your doctor? Does your doctor take your mental health seriously?

I know you need prayers rather than solutions... but maybe there is a support group near you for pregnancy and mental health...or even a postpartum depression group (which is not the same as what you are going through, but you 
would still likely find a lot of understanding.)
i know with me, when im struggling with depression, the worst thing i can do is try to carry on like nothing is wrong.

So sorry you are struggling...


----------



## xxx_faithful

No Doubt said:


> Ladies please pray for me. I'm really struggling right now with a very tough decision. For whatever reason my emotions are seriously taking a toll on me this pregnancy and as much as I try to keep them in check, sometimes they rule me and put me in a completely different headspace. Last night when I went to bed all I could pray for was rest and the protection of my family. I feel so drained because of the constant warring of emotions within myself. I don't understand how I can feel so wanting and unwanting at the same time. Not to say my feelings wouldn't still be here, but I feel like the additional hormones of the pregnancy just take me into a nose dive and then keep me there. I've struggled with anxiety before when I was initially diagnosed with OCD. I used to take medicine, but weaned off quickly, thank God. I hate taking meds and I certainly don't want to take anything while pregnant. I just want to feel in some sort of balance and be able to think clearly enough to make the best decision. I'm so tired and exhausted from the emotions, not physically which in my opinion is worse. I've been this way for a few days now and all I've done is cry. The odd thing is that I came off of a lovely weekend with my family and then crash! Its so quick and unexpected. And now I've been having dreams which I know is just my fears manifesting, but they still rock me to my core and I can't shake them. I'm trying and feel like I'm failing. Thank God for my son cause he puts a smile on face every day and reminds me that I do have things to be grateful for. He snaps me back, but it's only temporarily until he goes to bed, then I just go to bed myself. Sorry for the sob story, thank you for your prayers.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAtCYcB6nps

T.D Jakes "God Wants To Heal You."

I watched this youtube this morning during my morning devotion. These words spoke to me, "It's the pressure and the pain that secretes the anointing of God in the first place. To him much is given, much is required"

You know No Doubt, you speak of such wisdom and such anointing towards woman in this forum. I wouldn't question for a minute the presence of God that walks with you daily. You speak realness and godliness and i just want you to know that he uses all of what you go through. Pregnancy related or non-pregnancy related, he uses all of it, and as you draw closer to him he will reveal a strength in you, you never even knew you had. 

Your bolder then you think, and wiser then you know. Don't let these temporary distractions stop you from knowing the love of God and the ability for God to re-align was is out of place. He can fix what your going through, he can re-balance your emotions, and he can rescue you from the things that trouble you. That is my prayer to you. That whatever you want to come into fruition, will come and eventuate.

*xxx_faithful
*


----------



## Jett55

Hey ladies figured I'd give a quick update I had severe preeclampsia & had to be induced so I had Elisha Abner August 8th @ 8:05pm he weighed 4Ibs & 11oz we were finally released from the hospital on Tuesday. We're doing really well but I'd still like prayer for us.


----------



## phaedypants

I am praying for you, No Doubt...
You have spoken to your doctor? Does your doctor take your mental health seriously?

I know you need prayers rather than solutions... but maybe there is a support group near you for pregnancy and mental health...or even a postpartum depression group (which is not the same as what you are going through, but you 
would still likely find a lot of understanding.)
i know with me, when im struggling with depression, the worst thing i can do is try to carry on like nothing is wrong.

So sorry you are struggling...


----------



## xxx_faithful

Jett55 said:


> Hey ladies figured I'd give a quick update I had severe preeclampsia & had to be induced so I had Elisha Abner August 8th @ 8:05pm he weighed 4Ibs & 11oz we were finally released from the hospital on Tuesday. We're doing really well but I'd still like prayer for us.

Ohhhhh Jett55 - I almost cried !!!!!! I am SO happy for you both. Congratulations. God is good! God is good!
Bless your child, i would pray over your child every day, that the blood of Jesus will have Elisha's constant protection. Praying the blood of Jesus is powerful!


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## sportysgirl

Saying prayers no doubt. X


----------



## No Doubt

Jett, you know I stalk your journal, but still so pleaded that all is going well.

Thank you ladies for your kind words and prayers. They work! At some point today I was sitting in a meeting and realized I was smiling and laughing with my peers. I felt tamped down. I was a bit irritable after that meeting, but thought that was from hunger...meetings all day with no lunch. No, things aren't perfect, but today I felt more normal than I have. Still have a lot to think about, but your words have really helped to bring things back into alignment. I keep hearing how God can repair and restore over the past few weeks and that resonated with me yet again. Usually in my life there's a shift and I can generally tell, and this is how that feels. Before my husband walked into my life I wad happy ad lark for a few months before...didn't know why, then there he came. Before I got pregnant with my son, I kept hearing songs telling me to get out of the way and let go and let God, and stop blocking/getting in the way and when I did that a few months later came my bfp. Amazing how I think the rules don't apply to me...it's so easy to be encouraging to others and so hard to encourage myself...I don't know why... But it is time I start listening and believing and trusting God for what I know He is capable of, even though I am not.

May God bless you ladies of this thread!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats Jett!

Nodoubt- prayers for you!


----------



## ProfWife

Well...first day post op. These incisions HURT. I'm usually a side sleeper...no way that was happening! 

Doc found stage 2 endometriosis. He believes he vaporized it all and put a preventative gel to lower the rate of recurrence. This might be exactly what was needed to open the way for us to get pregnant. Looking forward to this surgery resetting the clock so we can have our miracle baby.


----------



## Laska5

Hi sweet ladies- asking for some prayers today- after cytotec failed to work- I am scheduled for a d&c today. I'm very nervous about it!


----------



## ProfWife

Laska - So sorry this is dragging on for so long. I'm sure it's just totally emotionally draining. Praying your d&c is smooth and that your body will be able to quickly recover.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Laska, I hope it went well, and I will be praying that you have a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## me222

Hi all. How is everyone? NoDoubt- praying for God to comfort and guide you. Laska- I am deeply sorry for your loss. May God be your Comfort through this painful time. 

I'm going alright. Currently sick in bed which is not cool when I have an assignment due tomorrow. Husband recently lost his job due to the boss running out of work for him. Please pray for provisions for us. I only work part-time as studying my Masters so my pay doesn't cover everything (food, rent, bills)
We have been currently filling out an Expression of Interest form for adoption as we believe we will try and adopt even if we have children naturally. Friends of ours recently offered to give us an informal loan for adoption. We prob. won't take them up on it as hope to save once husband gets a job. But, it was really kind of them to offer this! Was def. not expecting it!
What has comforted me recently is that there will be an ending to my journey- one where God will bring beauty from this over-3-years-of-struggling-ttc: whether it be through adoption, naturally conceiving or both. Or no children. We don't know, but God does and He knows best.


----------



## No Doubt

Laska, how are you feeling hun? Praying for comfort and quick physical recovery.

Pro, how are you healing up? Praying for a speedy recovery and that this is all you need to conceive.

Me, what a blessing to have such awesome friends! Praying the Lord continues to provide for you and your husband during this tough time, and praying for healing for your sickness.

AFM, thank you ladies. I had a few more rough days, but I think the veil finally lifted. I need to be able to prevent these violent swings somehow because they are so emotionally draining for me and my husband and they are getting worse. I'm so afraid that my baby will not be a happy baby because of this...how they say the baby can feel your emotions. I don't want them to negatively affect the baby. I lost my town time when I got pregnant which was a nice long hot bath, wine and a good book. So now I can't unwind like I did on a Friday night and I think that's taking its toll. I'll figure something out.

Pray the rest of you ladies are doing well!


----------



## xxx_faithful

ProfWife said:


> Well...first day post op. These incisions HURT. I'm usually a side sleeper...no way that was happening!
> 
> Doc found stage 2 endometriosis. He believes he vaporized it all and put a preventative gel to lower the rate of recurrence. This might be exactly what was needed to open the way for us to get pregnant. Looking forward to this surgery resetting the clock so we can have our miracle baby.

I am so proud of you that you went through with the procedure. It mustn't have been easy for you, and for that i am sorry. I hope you are okay and that it didn't cause any pain during or afterwards. I hope it brings you your miracle baby. You sound to be in a really good place emotionally, a perfect state to conceive a bubba ;)

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## Prayingforno1

ProfWife said:


> Well...first day post op. These incisions HURT. I'm usually a side sleeper...no way that was happening!
> 
> Doc found stage 2 endometriosis. He believes he vaporized it all and put a preventative gel to lower the rate of recurrence. This might be exactly what was needed to open the way for us to get pregnant. Looking forward to this surgery resetting the clock so we can have our miracle baby.

Hi ProfWife, I had lap surgery December 2013 to remove endo and I just wanted to tell you to stay encouraged. My procedure took longer than expected which resulted in me having to stay in the hospital overnight(I bawled like a baby when they told me I'd have to stay in :) ) When I got home although I wasn't able to move up and down that much in about 2 weeks I felt like myself again and was back to my regular routine. I did not get to restart ttc right away as doc had me on meds to ensure the endo stayed away so my first month actually trying wasn't until May 2014. I still have not gotten a BFP but I know it's coming and I will soon be doing my happydance :happydance:

_Let us hold tightly without wavering to the hope we affirm, for God can be trusted to keep his promise-Hebrews 10:23_


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks for the encouragement ladies. 

I'm actually feeling...almost great. Still tiring out faster than I'd like. But this coincided with a school year starting again. My body hates letting go of summer. 

We're cleared to start bd-ing again as soon as we want after the 1 week. Today is Day 7! ;-)

Praying for you to see your first double line soon as well!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey ladies, I hope you are all well.

I just wanted to update you. Have been to the hospital today following some spotting. I have had another miscarriage that's four in a year.

I am giving B and B and ttc a rest for a while, to get some tests done and have a break emotionally.

Hope to see you sometime in the future. Love and baby dust to you all. 

Sue


----------



## Prayingforno1

sportysgirl said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you are all well.
> 
> I just wanted to update you. Have been to the hospital today following some spotting. I have had another miscarriage that's four in a year.
> 
> I am giving B and B and ttc a rest for a while, to get some tests done and have a break emotionally.
> 
> Hope to see you sometime in the future. Love and baby dust to you all.
> 
> Sue

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: all the way from the Bahamas Sportsygirl. I am so sorry to hear of your loss and can only imagine the emotions you are feeling right now. Keeping you and your husband in my prayers hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

Sue - I am praying for you. Take all the time you need. :hugs:


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi everyone just wanted to share what's been going on with my journey. Last month was my first month on femara and although I ovulated AF showed up and I am now on CD2. Went into doc for CD2 scan and discuss way forward and this month and found out I will be doing IUI this month. Taking femara cd 3-7 and some injectables cd 8-13 (if i remember correctly). We have male fertility factor issues as well as my endo and doc doesn't want to waste any time so if this round does not work our next step will be IVF. I am so scared, nervous, emotional right now and had to bite my lip to hold back tears in the docs office. I have baby showers both this and next weekend and cannot wait until I will be attending my own shower. I know God is in control but even though I know that, this can be so overwhelming at times. Please keep me and DH in your prayers as we both need strength to go on. Feeling drained and defeated lately


----------



## No Doubt

Sporty, so sorry hun. Praying for healing and peace.

Praying...I've been there hun, and it definitely tough emotionally. Hold tight and stay peaceful in knowing that God is in control. Things may not go as planned or change unexpectedly, but He knows what He's doing.


----------



## xxx_faithful

sportysgirl said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you are all well.
> 
> I just wanted to update you. Have been to the hospital today following some spotting. I have had another miscarriage that's four in a year.
> 
> I am giving B and B and ttc a rest for a while, to get some tests done and have a break emotionally.
> 
> Hope to see you sometime in the future. Love and baby dust to you all.
> 
> Sue

My heart goes out to you !!!!!!!! I am so sorry for your loss. Each loss is unique and devastating, take all the time in the world to grieve and be upset. God knows your heart as well as when you are completely broken. He sees you. I am here to chat if you need to..

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## xxx_faithful

HOLDING ON by Jamie Grace

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTSn86zdzlc

For those that are finding it hard to hold on, this clip is for you. 

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## Prayingforno1

Happy Monday everyone! Praying you all have a blessed day and week.


----------



## HisGrace

Hi Ladies. I have a prayer request. I just found out that my real estate agent (who has sort of become a friend) lost her baby. She was due in October. Please keep her and her family in your prayers as they cope with this loss.


----------



## No Doubt

So sorry to hear that. Prayers hun.


----------



## Prayingforno1

Oh my so sad and sorry to hear that. I will def keep her & her family in my prayers


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Oh, HisGrace, that is absolutely heartbreaking. Will definitely be praying for her and her family.


----------



## phaedypants

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/15058979979104364/


----------



## Heather11

Hey everyone! It has been so,so long since the last time I have logged into this thread! Life has been so busy since we had Benjamin! I wanted to check in with all of you and hope everything is well!

I also wanted to ask for your prayer for Benjamin. He is going through a lot of medical testing right now and will need surgery. Some of the things they are testing him for are really scary and I am freaking out a bit!! Any prayers would certainly help!!! Xoxo


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Heather, praying for healing and health for your little Benjamin, and peace, comfort, and reassurance for you and your family. Nothing is scarier than watching your little guy face medical issues--but remember that our Father is in the future where these issues have already been resolved, and that He is holding your sweet baby all along the way. Big hugs, mama!


----------



## me222

Hi all. Just wanted to thank you all for your support and prayers for me and one another. The body of Christ demonstrated even through the internet. We are all at different places in our ttc journey- and also our journey with Jesus. But, we are all here to support and be supported- to vent and to listen. Praying for you all today. Those who are now pregnant or recently had babies- I am happy for each of you and your stories give each of us hope that one day it could be us. Those of you (incl. me) still struggling with ttc - God is Sovereign and will keep guiding us. Love from your sister in Jesus.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks me222! Prayers sent for out little thread here as well! God knows our pain & worries. He Will lead us down the correct path!

Hope this finds you all well! Not much new here. Still working on my weight loss, to move forward with IVF next Summer-ish...Had a hard time recently with dealing with others "accidental" pregnancies, but By God's Grace, it has gotten bearable....He is so Good to us! I know He has a Special Miracle just waiting to join our lives, whether it be through IVF, IUI, Foster/Adoption or Natural conception! Praise the Lord for His Goodness & His plan for each of us!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Morning ladies! Hope each of you are doing well. Thank you for all of the prayers in this thread for one another. Lord I thank you for all of my sisters and ask that you pour out blessings, mercy, grace and peace on each and every one of us. May each of us walk through the days good and confident with our minds on you, seeking your guidance. And I ask for your hedge of protection around each of us daily. Amen.

Ladies, please pray for my son. He had a cold, and while goods don't bother him, I dont want it to turn into that respiratory illness that's floating around the country. And on top of it, I think he's giving it to me. Gonna drown myself in OJ when I get to work and hope that wards it off.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Prayers sent No doubt! 

Asking for prayers as well, my dh ended up in the ER today with a bad gall bladder. Surgery consult in the morning :( Thanks in advance & God Bless!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

No doubt and cupcake, praying healing for your sweet families.


----------



## Jett55

Hello ladies I hope you're all doing well I haven't had much time to get on. Anyways I have a prayer requests my best friend had her son Johnathan on Saturday & now he has to have heart surgery tomorrow. Please keep this little guy in your prayers. Thanks ladies :hugs: <3


----------



## uwa_amanda

Prayers are being sent!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Jett, praying for the little guy!


----------



## Jett55

Update on Johnathan his surgery went great & he is on the road to recovery :happydance: thanks for the prayers ladies :D


----------



## me222

No one's written here for awhile. How are you all going? What's happening?
As for us- we are not too sure how we are going to pay rent this week as dh still has no work and I only work part time as I'm also studying. Prayer for a job for him would be great and that his back will heal. Also without much money- we haven't been able to continue filling in adoption interest papers (as chances of being accepted would increase if dh had a job so waiting until he does so we can fill the employment part in for him) nor continue with natural fertility treatments. So, it's just a waiting period at the moment and trusting in Jesus for everything.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Me-Just sent up prayers for you! My dh has back problems too. Its so hard to watch him struggle when he is working long hours. I hope God gives you all extra blessings soon! 

My dh is re-cooperating from his gallbladder removal & doesn't go back to work for another week :( On a snug budget, but its doable. I have had a rough last week as I watched my "due date' come & go with empty arms & a hurting heart. Seems like it has rained everyday, to reflect the storm in my heart. I know it will get less painful, but wasn't ready for the intense feeling of emptiness....Have not done well with keeping on my weight loss goal since dh fell ill, but am trying to get back on track. Still planning for IVF next summer, but would love for God to give us a surprise Miracle baby between now & then....AF showed up a day late, which rubbed salt in the wound so to speak, so I have been in a glum place today....Guess I need to get my nose in my Bible study & try to move past these dark feelings....Prayers also appreciated for us....


----------



## No Doubt

Me and cupcake, so sorry things are a bit difficult for you guys right now. Lord I lift them up to you and call upon all your names. I pray for healing for their husbands, finances to come into alignment, barriers broken and walls shattered. I pray miracles and blessings flow freely. I pray for peace in the most of theirs storms, healing for broken hearts. Allow them to find rest in your shade. Amen.

AFM, I'm doing pretty good...no complaints. I had a horrible dream that someone took my son, stripped him of his clothes and put the pieces on several different kids. I kept thinking each one was mine as I only saw them from the back and they all had his hair,but then the rest of the outfit was wrong. At first I thought he's probably just hiding, but as we searched and couldn't find him it set in and I was a wreck. When I woke all I could do was cry. I grabbed the monitor to check and make sure he was fine and of course he was in his room sleeping. I told hubbs that he can never let him out of his sight, not that I think he would, but in my dream it was so quick...I was looking at him and then I took a sip if my drink and he was gone. Hubbs told me he's safe and he would never let anything happen to him and I believe that. The dream just really shook is me all. This is the second dream I've recently had about something happening to my son and I know weird dreams happen in pregnancy, but I wish they would stay away from my child. They shred me and I can't handle it.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thank you No doubt for your beautiful prayer! It touches my heart to know people I have never "met" can really lift each other up & give comfort.

I'm sorry about your awful dream. Just remember satan is constantly on the look out to steal your peace! I have found the closer I am in my walk with God, the more the devil throws at me! Keep holding onto the Lord & tell Satan to get leave you alone!!! Hugs Woman :)


----------



## uwa_amanda

Hey everyone...

Sorry I've been MIA for a while. I've been struggling since my dad died and am dealing with the worst depression. I got back on antidepressants to help me since I have a history of depression. There have been some nights where I will sit up in bed and cry uncontrollably for hours and other times where I am okay. It's been a very extremely difficult time. But I will get through it. I've got God on my side. It's just going to take a tremendous amount of time.

My husband and I went to see for KING & COUNTRY in Jackson, MS last Thursday. It was our way of getting away from everything for a night and give us an opportunity to have some time together away from home. I had an amazing time. That band puts on quite a show. I absolutely loved it! One of the singers, Joel, led us all in a beautiful rendition of "Amazing Grace." If anyone gets an opportunity to see one of their shows, I HIGHLY recommend it. I can't say enough how amazing the show was. I didn't want it to end! I will definitely say that their music has helped me deal with everything that has gone on in the last few weeks. I have found that my strength in God is the strongest it has ever been. 

I've also got back into knitting and crocheting again. I usually work with a loom, but taught myself how to knit, and I am working on crocheting too. I've been a busy little bee with my knitting needles lately too. I find that keeping my hands occupied keeps me concentrating on something and keeps me from mindlessly snacking.

Has anyone heard an update from Sarah since she had their babies? I haven't seen anything since she posted an update on how they were doing shortly after they were born.


----------



## No Doubt

The last update on Sarah was the past one I saw. I keep checking but I know she's busy with three of them.

I'm so sorry you've been feeling down but glad the concert helped to perk you up. Sounds like knitting and crocheting are also helping. I'll be praying for you hun.


----------



## me222

Cupcake. Thank you for your prayers. Praying for comfort for you and for a good recovery for your husband. I'm deeply sorry about your loss - hugs.


----------



## me222

NoDoubt- thank you for your prayers too. Praying your bad dreams will be replaced with peaceful dreams. Amanda- I'm very sorry about the depression and I'm sorry about your Dad's passing. My Dad died in 2007 when I was 20. It was an extremely difficult year and people said things to comfort - but it didn't always help. I guess there's no words that will make everything better. Just want you to know - I'm praying for healing and comfort for you. God is a Father to the fatherless. Hugs. 

Yeah, I haven't 'heard' anything from Sarah either. Sarah - if you read this- we just want you to know, we love you and are all grateful for you having started this thread and are happy God has given you children. :)


----------



## Godsjewel

So sorry I haven't updated. I have been very busy with my 3 miracles!

If any of you are on Facebook, look me up! Sarah Brown, [email protected]. You will stay in touch with me easier that way since I get instant notifications on my phone.

God bless you all and will continue to pray for you and pop in when I can :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

That pic is so cute! Glad all is well. I will look you up!


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Ladies,

How are we all doing on our journey? 

I thought i would update you all. By the Grace of God we are having another baby. A baby boy infact, and we are due in Feb.

I just want to encourage you ladies who are still searching for answered prayers, NOT to give up, but pray without ceasing. The journey we are all on is not for the faint hearted, but an anointed and precisely planned out journey that only one can live through to tell. Your journey is not to be wasted or not to be traded with another. It is YOUR journey, and one fit for you.

This will be my 5th pregnancy.. i have an 20mth old and the baby I'm pregnant with now. I thought this path would be easy for me. The first time around we had a loss before my first child and spent 3yrs trying for her, and then the second time spent under a year trying and had 2 more losses trying for him. But it's not easy, and it hasn't been easy. It's been everything else to say the least. But we mustn't lose our hope, because you will find a moment that is yours. A moment that has been waiting for you, and no-one will be able to take that moment from you. And weird enough, everything doesn't seem so hard anymore. Not because your prayers are answered, but because your strength transforms you. Strength changes you. It moulds you into the person you were always designed to be.

Keep praying and searching and you will find a place in time, that is yours.


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## xxx_faithful

https://s12.postimg.org/6tswl5tl5/10409291_10152324610320957_3748782675369113778_n.jpg

A reminder for all you ladies! This one is worthy of printing or going onto your phone wallpaper ;) 


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## No Doubt

Yay...a little boy!


----------



## ProfWife

Glad you're having another little miracle baby! Congrats!!

AFM - Still plugging along...2nd month post laparoscopy for me.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats! Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## Mommieh25

Hi:hi:everyone I'm new here. Glad to see this group! Look forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Mommieh25 said:


> Hi:hi:everyone I'm new here. Glad to see this group! Look forward to getting to know everyone.

Welcome Mommie! Good group of God loving Ladies right here :)

Feeling kinda down in the dumps today gals....Hard to see a few women at church with their beautiful bumps....Especially the one who used to be a good friend to me, or well I thought she was a good friend, who is intent on gloating & bragging about how it was an "accident" that she got pregnant & it must be in God's Will for her....Fighting the devil with this, as I don't want to be jealous or resentful, and but I'm tired of her hurting my feelings over our loss, on purpose......Pray for me please.....


----------



## Mommieh25

Praying for you. Remember to pray for her also and do good to her. That way there is no footing of the devil to hold up your blessings. It will happen for you. I believe it!


----------



## xxx_faithful

Mommieh25 said:


> Praying for you. Remember to pray for her also and do good to her. That way there is no footing of the devil to hold up your blessings. It will happen for you. I believe it!

Tots agree with this! bitterness/being offended over what someone has said or done to you is a smart way for the enemy to use it against you to withhold miracles in our lives.


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome mommeih!

Cupcake, I'll be praying for you hun. I know this is such a difficult task. I agree though, pray for her and pray that you don't give up your joy over this.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks ladies, I'm doing ok with that mess, kinda outta sight outta mind as much as possible. I'm nice to her anyway & just pray that God will take care of the situation :)

Honestly I haven't given it much thought since yesterday..... I'm to busy being Worried about my daddy. He came by yesterday to let dh change his oil & it seems he has had a stroke. No use of his left hand, facial droop, mouth drawn, balance off....He woke up like that yesterday morning & DID NOT go to the ER!!!! We talked til we were blue in the face & He refused to go or let me take him in, promised he would go in 1st thing this morning, but has not went & pretty much told my mom to forget it! He is only 67! There is nothing else I can do but cry & worry that my daddy isn't going to be around to see our Miracle come to be....It makes me upset & scared, especially that my kids are terrified now. I just don't know what to do, even if there is something I could do, more than likely he will refuse......I guess all I can do is pray & wait for the phone call bringing bad news......I know God can heal him. It's worse because he isn't a christian & has no desire to be. I just pray that the Lord will convict him & send his spirit, so my dad can find salvation before he leaves this world....


----------



## No Doubt

Really sorry to hear that hun. Does know that everyone is so worried? Its not normal to just not go to the hospital after that. He's probably just too scared himself...afraid of what they will tell him. I'll be praying for your dad as well. I hope he changes his mind and will go in.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Yes he knows. I'm sure he's scared, but stubborn also... I wasn't expecting a direct admit to the hospital... Tho as a nurse I encouraged the er knowing they would admit him in hopes of preventing another stroke :/


----------



## Mommieh25

Wow, I'm so sorry. I will be lifting you up in prayer.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Oh, cupcake, I'm so sorry to hear that! I am praying for his physical healing, and also for him to come to know Christ. 

I know this isn't exactly the same, but a couple of weeks ago, the brother of a very good friend of mine fell off a 6 foot ladder and smacked his head on the ground. It didn't look like he was going to make it, and the worst part was that he was not a Christian, and also had zero desire to be. However, after being in the hospital for a few days, basically on his deathbed, he accepted Christ! Long story short, he is still hanging on, and will hopefully pull through. But his family is so thankful to know where he is going now. I really pray your dad receives physical healing--but I said all of that to say maybe the health issues will be the catalyst for change that will finally bring your dad to Christ. 

Praying for you and your family!!


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi ladies,

*It's prayer time again! *Could you please PM me on a particular matter you would like me to pray for or alternately share it with the group and i will pray with you.

Blessings to you all

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Faithful! Please lift up my dad! He finally went to the er today....2 strokes & a blockage in the brain...relieved he's getting treatment, even tho he didn't want me 2 know about it.....


----------



## Beanonorder

Can I ask for prayers for my marriage. Dh has decided we need a trial separation and I ask that he stays true to his word and actually comes back.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Cupcake--continuing to pray for your dad's physical and spiritual healing.

Bean--praying God places his healing hand on your marriage, and you and DH can work everything out and have the blessing of a happy and peaceful home before your LO arrives.

Faithful--thank you for being a blessing. : ) Your offer made my day, and reminded me to pray for others.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Praying for you bean! As well as our other ladies to be lifted up as well!


----------



## tcinks

Hi ladies, I just find this thread, hope you don't mind if I join! :) It's so encouraging to see other Christian women here supporting each other. 

I am not actively ttc at the moment, because we suffered a miscarriage 3 weeks ago. :cry: But I'm meeting with my doctor tomorrow to make sure everything has passed and looks good to ttc! I'm really hoping it is. My husband and I are so looking forward to having our first child.

Looking forward to getting to know all of you. :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hi tcinks! I'm so sorry for your loss-- I'm praying you can find peace in moving forward, and also have a speedy and easy physical recovery. Hope to see a good update after your appointment tomorrow!

Welcome to the thread! I sort of crashed this thread a few months ago lol, and we have a newborn, so we aren't TTC, either. But, like you said, it is such a blessing to see other Christians lift one another up in prayer and be encouragers. : )


----------



## xxx_faithful

tcinks said:


> Hi ladies, I just find this thread, hope you don't mind if I join! :) It's so encouraging to see other Christian women here supporting each other.
> 
> I am not actively ttc at the moment, because we suffered a miscarriage 3 weeks ago. :cry: But I'm meeting with my doctor tomorrow to make sure everything has passed and looks good to ttc! I'm really hoping it is. My husband and I are so looking forward to having our first child.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know all of you. :)

Welcome thinks,

You will find like minded christian woman on this thread that will support and encourage you as you venture through the journey of becoming a mother. I too have suffered a miscarriage (or two, or three) I had no choice but to cling to Gods salvation and Grace during those times of unanswered prayers and confused thoughts. It's through Gods word and personal daily devotion with him that i was able to come out stronger and wiser in Him. Too often we cling to the comfort of each other or to our spouses, where as all our comfort and restoration is all found in him. I pray that you will surround yourself in Gods love as he longs to draw near to you, esp through these times.

I also pray that your body will heal and restore itself to health.

*xxx_faithful
*


----------



## xxx_faithful

Beanonorder said:


> Can I ask for prayers for my marriage. Dh has decided we need a trial separation and I ask that he stays true to his word and actually comes back.

Dear Lord i ask right now that you bring fourth a new foundation in Beanonorder's marriage, that it will be strengthened and lifted up onto you. Bring about reflection and time apart as a time to find their role as husband and wife once again, roles that often get lost as we become fathers and mothers. I ask for both of these spouses to gain a sense of calmness and wisdom as they seek YOU above all, for answers during this time.

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## xxx_faithful

cupcakestoy said:


> Thanks Faithful! Please lift up my dad! He finally went to the er today....2 strokes & a blockage in the brain...relieved he's getting treatment, even tho he didn't want me 2 know about it.....

I have sent you a prayer to your inbox. Have a blessed and anointed day!

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks for the prayers ladies! Dad is doing better & will start therapy soon! God is Good! Nothing majorly new here. AF has come & gone again :/ It's ok though, I know God has a plan for us! Not stressing about ttc anymore, just enjoying living life & hoping its in His plan to try IVF next fall still....Hugs & Prayers to you all :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Great news about your dad, Cupcake!! I'm sorry about AF, but you're right--He has a plan. : )


----------



## xxx_faithful

How is everyones journey going? Where is everyone upto in their cycles?

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## cupcakestoy

NTNP here. I guess anyways lol I still have my app & know when I O, so I tend to make sure we bd during that time, but then I forget about it & go on with my life. Figure a Surprise bfp would be fabulous, but still working on weight loss & saving for IVF next fall....How are you Faithful?


----------



## ProfWife

Been a rough week. 

Lost one aunt (66) suddenly following a seizure on Monday last week. Lost another one (85, other side of the family) following a double fracture to her pelvis on Friday last week. Then I found out that Thursday night of last week a friend of mine suddenly lost her daughter at 34 weeks after an emergency C section. 

Had the infant's funeral on Monday this week. Have my older aunt's funeral tomorrow. Missed the younger aunt's funeral. 

So, we've had a very emotionally trying time lately.

Cycle-wise...we're still timing and actively TTC. I'm CD12 of cycle 3 post-op. Just got EWCM this afternoon. So, looks like we'll be going for it. OH, and my in-laws will fly in tomorrow. Talk about timing! Oy.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

ProfWife, I'm so sorry for all those losses!! Praying for your family, as well as your friend who lost the daughter. What a heartbreaking week!!


----------



## No Doubt

Rough week pro. Keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## uwa_amanda

ProfWife--I am praying for you.

My family is still having a rough go of it lately with my dad's passing. My mama is having a really rough time. On the 26th, it's her birthday. On the 27th, it's our Thanksgiving. On the 28th, my parents would have been married for 34 years. It seems like it would be too much for her with all that one right after the other. I know God doesn't give us more than we can handle, but I am really worried about her. Other than praying for my mama, what other words of comfort can I give her? I know she's been really depressed (as well as the rest of us). I know there is nothing I can say really that will make it "better," for a lack of better wording. Advice and prayers are definitely appreciated.


----------



## No Doubt

Amanda my grandfather passed a few years ago and my grandmother still gets down a bit every now and again, but one thing she said to me a little while ago was that sometimes she goes in the room and has a good cry. It makes her feel better. Not what we want to hear but it probably helps her. Maybe you could also focus on the good times around these special days. Make her laugh about things that were funny that your dad did or said. She may cry but it will be a beautiful memory to her still. My grandma was a pastor's wife and she always says when it's too much and she has to have that cry she just says ok Lord, need you to handle it cause I can't. I say the same to you. Iknow you're worried about your but God didn't forget about her. He will take care of her.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Amanda, I'm praying your family can have peace, comfort, and memories of happy times while making new happy memories this holiday season. I can't imagine how difficult it is for you right now. But, like NoDoubt said, God didn't forget your sweet mom, and He didn't forget you, either. The burden probably seems impossibly heavy right now, but as time passes, I pray you can focus on the great times shared with your Dad as the hurt lessens just a bit.


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies would you mind if I joined? Ttc #1 (ltttc) and am on my 3rd round of clomid. I think we are out this month since we kind of missed bd around o day.... I didn't expect o on cd22. 

DH and I are both Christians and are praying about ttc a lot. If it's not meant to be our biggest hope is to just have peace regarding the matter. We are trying to focus on what we have to be grateful for because failing to conceive started consuming us (especially me) and I started to get depressed. Just had to get out of that dark place and back to our joy.

It will be nice to chat to other Christian ladies who believe that God has a perfect plan for our souls even though this life is far from perfect. 

Have a good weekend everyone! So awesome that you guys are supporting each other through so many difficult issues. X


----------



## cupcakestoy

Welcome fern!!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Fern81 said:


> Hi ladies would you mind if I joined? Ttc #1 (ltttc) and am on my 3rd round of clomid. I think we are out this month since we kind of missed bd around o day.... I didn't expect o on cd22.
> 
> DH and I are both Christians and are praying about ttc a lot. If it's not meant to be our biggest hope is to just have peace regarding the matter. We are trying to focus on what we have to be grateful for because failing to conceive started consuming us (especially me) and I started to get depressed. Just had to get out of that dark place and back to our joy.
> 
> It will be nice to chat to other Christian ladies who believe that God has a perfect plan for our souls even though this life is far from perfect.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone! So awesome that you guys are supporting each other through so many difficult issues. X

Welcome, Fern! : )
There are so many sweet, thoughtful ladies on this thread who will prayerfully support you on your TTC journey.

I think we can all understand the fact that TTC can become all consuming--I love your attitude of getting back to a place of joy. : ) God is going to bless that!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome Fern!


----------



## Fern81

Thank you ladies :) happy to be here!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, those ladies struggling with family issues I'm thinking of you!

I'm 8dpo, trying my best not to symptom spot as I find it just messes with my head! Will probably test next Sunday 15dpo IF my temps stay up and AF is late. For now I have to concentrate on an exam which I'm writing on Wednesday and bloodwork results which I should have by tomorrow; they will tell me whether to go ahead with a lap&dye on Thursday or whether I should move the operation to 4 December.... long story. Praying for answers in that regard!

Happy Sunday all x


----------



## sportysgirl

Welcome Fern, happy Sunday to you too! 

I am praising the lord. I got a :bfp: this week! 

We are so excited but nervous too having had four miscarriages. 

I continue to pray for you all. xx


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Praying for you, Fern!!

Congrats, Sporty!!!!! Praying you can find peace and are able to enjoy a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## No Doubt

Fern, I hope the answers are what you want to hear and that you will have a bfp instead of the operation.

Congrats sporty! Praying for a h&h pregnancy!


----------



## Fern81

Congratulations Sportysgirl!

I pray that this pregnancy is wonderful and successful. So sorry for all your previous losses! x


----------



## Beanonorder

Congrats Sporty! That is wonderful news. I do hope this is your rainbow!


----------



## sportysgirl

Thanks for the prayers ladies.

Bean how are things with you? x


----------



## Fern81

Ladies here is my predicament.

I am supposed to go for a diagnostic lap&dye on Thursday but is there is any small chance that I AM pregnant then the dr won't do it... well for obvious reasons. I have been waiting for progesterone results to see whether I actually ovulated but regardless of the test results I really think I did (had MAJOR O pains and just look at my chart!).

Now AF is only due on Saturday the 22nd, but I have to make the final decision on whether to proceed with the op TOMORROW (Tuesday) which will be too soon to know if I am actually pregs or not. I don't think a test will work since I will only be 10dpo tomorrow. So if I can't do the lap&dye now we have to move it to December because the dr is so fully booked... I just want to get it over with though! 

I don't really know what to do. On the one hand I am 99% sure I am not pregnant (unless it's a miracle); having NO symptoms whatsoever at the moment (unlike previous months!) & kind of missing the fertile window this month, and I just want to get the procedure done. On the other hand I don't want to risk the 1% chance that I might actually be pregnant... uuurrghhhh... And I don't know if my medical insurance will let me move the procedure date :(

What do you ladies think I should do? Try and test tomorrow with an early test (though 10dpo is wayyy too soon I think); or just try to move the procedure to December?

I am praying hard for answers but am still undecided!

TIA!


----------



## No Doubt

Can you have a beta done? Not sure if it will show but it's worth a shot. And I say test early cause it will show at 10dpo on some.


----------



## Fern81

Hm, that's an idea. When I phone the Dr tomorrow morning I will ask about the beta! (Can't go to the clinic today)

Thank you!

x


----------



## sportysgirl

Fern I would say test tomorrow first thing with a good quality test like a frer. X


----------



## Beanonorder

sportysgirl said:


> Thanks for the prayers ladies.
> 
> Bean how are things with you? x

To be honest things are really rough at the moment. I'm trying hard to have faith but no matter I seem to lose my cool in one way or another every single day. 
But in more pleasant news I found out last Monday that this baby is a boy!


----------



## PrincessBree

Fern81 said:


> Ladies here is my predicament.
> 
> I am supposed to go for a diagnostic lap&dye on Thursday but is there is any small chance that I AM pregnant then the dr won't do it... well for obvious reasons. I have been waiting for progesterone results to see whether I actually ovulated but regardless of the test results I really think I did (had MAJOR O pains and just look at my chart!).
> 
> Now AF is only due on Saturday the 22nd, but I have to make the final decision on whether to proceed with the op TOMORROW (Tuesday) which will be too soon to know if I am actually pregs or not. I don't think a test will work since I will only be 10dpo tomorrow. So if I can't do the lap&dye now we have to move it to December because the dr is so fully booked... I just want to get it over with though!
> 
> I don't really know what to do. On the one hand I am 99% sure I am not pregnant (unless it's a miracle); having NO symptoms whatsoever at the moment (unlike previous months!) & kind of missing the fertile window this month, and I just want to get the procedure done. On the other hand I don't want to risk the 1% chance that I might actually be pregnant... uuurrghhhh... And I don't know if my medical insurance will let me move the procedure date :(
> 
> What do you ladies think I should do? Try and test tomorrow with an early test (though 10dpo is wayyy too soon I think); or just try to move the procedure to December?
> 
> I am praying hard for answers but am still undecided!
> 
> TIA!

Hey hun xx 

Would the second date they can give you be before Christmas? If so I personally would move the dates, just so that I can be 1000% sure it was the right decision. Of course try a test and see what it says but if negative you are still going to be wondering right ? 

I have had a dye test so I know how bad the anxiety is of wanting it asap is..but the difference between tomorrow and December is a matter of weeks and there could be cancellations and by then you would be sure that you either are (or are not ) pregnant xx 

Whatever you decide to do I hope it all works out for you hun and let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Fern81

Thanks for all the advice ladies.

I have decided to move try and move the procedure to 4 Dec (first available date) as I will just not be 100% sure that I'm not pregnant on Thursday. Feeling crampy and cranky :) so AF will probably arrive spot-on on Saturday BUT rather safe than sorry and I feel better having made the decision!

Thanks for the positivity!! :)

Hope everyone has a great week ahead, Monday is done! And hugs to everyone feeling low xx


----------



## Fern81

Will also try an early test/possible beta tomorrow in any case but will move the op regardless! Will keep you ladies updated xx


----------



## Fern81

Didn't do any tests since I just *know* it's bfn, but moved the lap&dye to 4 Dec so that I can stop stressing about it :)

I'm praying this morning for the health and happiness of all the ladies who have been supporting me through this ttc journey. Including you ladies even though I don't really know you guys yet you have been awesome so far xxxx


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hang in there Fern! We are ntnp since a M/C in Jan. Even tho we all lose hope at times, Its seems that each month brings a little bit of hope that it WILL happen for us! God has a plan for each of us! We just have to be strong enough to wait on Him.....Which being in the flesh is hard! lol I pray you find peace on your Journey :) I also pray you receive your blessing soon!


----------



## xxx_faithful

*Why Does God Require Persistence in Prayer?*

By Rankin Wilbourne, Lead Pastor

If God knows all things and if God desires to give His children good things and if God hears us the first time that we pray, then why does God ask us to persist in prayer? Is there a time we should give up and stop asking?

Persistence is for Our Sake, not God&#8217;s

If we always got exactly what we wanted the first time we asked, we would inevitably begin to treat God as our genie, only summoned forth to give us our hearts&#8217; desires. But that is precisely what prayer calls into question: What do you really want?

Persistence compels us to the true center of prayer, which is not something but someone. Persistence deepens our relationship with God and compels the heart to examine what it really wants most. Do you want God&#8217;s will? Do you want God even more than you want what you are asking for? If not, then for God to grant what you are asking for, even if it is a good thing, might be the most unloving thing God could ever do.

Persistence demands patience, waiting. This is the ground of spiritual growth, spiritual vitality, and health! Because our natural inclination is to use God and not to love God, only frustrations in prayer can purge and purify our desires. Henri Nouwen captures the idea beautifully, &#8220;you must be patient&#8230;until your hands are completely open.&#8221; Perhaps God desires to give you exactly what you have asked for, but only in a time and way that the gift can truly benefit you instead of harming you.

No doubt you have your story of frustrations in prayer. Take heart. Persistence does not guarantee that you will get what you asked for, but it does promise you will get something better and actually closer to your heart&#8217;s deepest desire. God will answer your prayers. Perhaps not when we wanted or even HOW we wanted, but in a way that we truly longed for in the depths of our soul.

Most importantly, persist with God in confidence that He persists and has persisted with you. In Genesis 3, God asked Adam, &#8220;Where are you?&#8221; and the whole Bible is the story of God&#8217;s relentless pursuit of a relationship with us. God won&#8217;t take NO for our answer. The Bible daringly depicts God as the spurned lover who will never give up, the abandoned Father who relentlessly draws back his wayward children, sometimes with discipline but always with the cords of kindness. God never gives up on you, so don&#8217;t give up. Persist in prayer. As it was with Jacob, the LORD actually wants us to wrestle with Him, to wrestle in prayer, as if our life depended on it. Which it does.

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## ProfWife

Sporty - Congrats!!


----------



## Fern81

Temps dropped and spotting started right on time. Just hoping AF doesn't arrive before Saturday otherwise 4 Dec (lap & dye) will be CD14 and possible ovulation... Hoping to ovulate only after the procedure so that next month is not a total loss. I'm having lots of nightmares including the dr saying to me my tubes are completely shut and my uterus is full of holes don't want to hear that there will never ever be a chance!

On a good note, I have planned a party on Saturday (projected AF-starting day) with family and friends to celebrate that I have just finished a 4 year science degree and it's also my birthday next week :) The party will also serve as consolation after AF's arrival! AND I'm almost on holiday... will basically be done with the year's work after tomorrow.

Have an awesome weekend all! Any news? No Doubt your baby is coming soon if I'm right? :happydance:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats on your degree! Jealous of your Holiday :( I'm a home health nurse & we don't get off holidays often. We do a call rotation & lucky me gets the week of Christmas this year.....


----------



## No Doubt

Fern congrats on your degree! That's exciting...I know you're glad to be done.

Yes baby should be here any day now...just impatiently waiting, lol.


----------



## xxx_faithful

*My Daily Devotion
*

What is your faith doing for you? What is your faith doing for others?

Too often we get busy doing life. Yes, life. We have too many responsibilities, too many errands, too many friends to keep up with and too many things to do around the home. Oh and yes, we have a baby to make in the process of our busy life. 

In and amongst being busy doing life, we forget to have faith. We forget to check in to see how our faith is doing, we forget to pray, to open Gods word, to think of God in our daily activities. We tend to lean on Him when things get tough, when we need a test result to turn out good, and when we need him to play miracle maker in our wombs. We neglect those times when we turn to him to see how he is doing not wanting anything but his company, to see how he is going.. you know playing God and all.

We think having faith and acting out our beliefs requires effort like everything else. We think it requires so much of our time, so we put it to the side like the rest of the things we need to do. We neglect to understand that having God in our lives on a continual basis IS our rest. It IS our comfort. It's not a distraction, something we should do, but something we need to do, in order for everything else to work effectively. If our faith isn't doing anything for us, and nothing for anyone else, what good is our faith to us but to simply possess and not use?

Let praise be at the center of your words today. Let God be the priority of all your priorities. Let us learn to do the things that bring worship to God without thought or procrastination, not because we know we should, but because we know we need it. 

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

I've never been in such a ridiculously good mood upon arrival of AF. Still spotting but I think it's close. I'm officially on holiday for the year! With just 1-2 hours of teaching ONE morning a week as from next week, till mid December. 

My plan for this cycle involves taking 1 cycle off of clomid, just eating healthy & exercising; and then after the lap&dye diagnosis I might do some acupuncture. No point in spending money on fertility acupuncture if there are anatomical problems which are causing permanent infertility! So we will see. In the mean time I am going to thoroughly enjoy my holiday and be thankful for every day in this wonderful South African summer!

Hope everyone is doing well and have a really great weekend.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Fern81 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've never been in such a ridiculously good mood upon arrival of AF. Still spotting but I think it's close. I'm officially on holiday for the year! With just 1-2 hours of teaching ONE morning a week as from next week, till mid December.
> 
> My plan for this cycle involves taking 1 cycle off of clomid, just eating healthy & exercising; and then after the lap&dye diagnosis I might do some acupuncture. No point in spending money on fertility acupuncture if there are anatomical problems which are causing permanent infertility! So we will see. In the mean time I am going to thoroughly enjoy my holiday and be thankful for every day in this wonderful South African summer!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and have a really great weekend.


Hi Fern81, 

Seems like your doing the best thing for your body at this current moment by taking it easy, doing acupuncture and exercising. 

Previously what was your dosage of clomid for those three cycles you had? Did you test positive for ovulation those three times? 

Rest up! 

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## Beanonorder

Fern81 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've never been in such a ridiculously good mood upon arrival of AF. Still spotting but I think it's close. I'm officially on holiday for the year! With just 1-2 hours of teaching ONE morning a week as from next week, till mid December.
> 
> My plan for this cycle involves taking 1 cycle off of clomid, just eating healthy & exercising; and then after the lap&dye diagnosis I might do some acupuncture. No point in spending money on fertility acupuncture if there are anatomical problems which are causing permanent infertility! So we will see. In the mean time I am going to thoroughly enjoy my holiday and be thankful for every day in this wonderful South African summer!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and have a really great weekend.

Fern I'm glad you have such a positive attitude! 
I am also South African and I miss the summer there so much! I'm a teacher too but unfortunately we don't get enough time off over Christmas to justify a trip back. 
Enjoy your break!


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

xxx_faithful I took 50mg the first cycle, CD5-9. Day 20 progesterone tests were negative for ovulation; but I did have a 35 day cycle so I think I might have ovulated later than day 20. I didn't temp or do OPK's though so I don't know if I did. Cycle 2, took 100mg (took it on the wrong days though since I mistook spotting for AF!) but O was still confirmed by temps and OPK's. Cycle 3 took 100mg again, CD3-7. O on CD 22, confirmed with temps and O pain. Had progesterone b/w done 7dpo but still awaiting the results.

I just need a break from all the chemicals, and I have heard of many ladies who can still get bfp's even after clomid. I still have 1 box (100mg) left which I will take next cycle if this one is unsuccessful again but I want to determine if I can't ovulate on my own during a low-stress time :); seeing as my initial diagnosis was anovulation due to stress.

When are you expecting your next LO? So exciting!

Beanonorder - awesome RSA buddy :)! I will enjoy the sun for your sake as well. We are going on a short holiday to the South Coast near Richard's Bay soon...! How long have you been living in China? And all the best for your pregnancy as well! How is the medical care over there?

Have a restful weekend all x


----------



## Jules8

Hello Ladies! 

I was wondering if it would be alright to join you? I have found wonderful support on this site, however I think some Christian women to talk through this crazy rollercoaster would be wonderful. 

My husband and I just celebrated our 1 year anniversary in September and decided that we are ready to add a LO into our lives. We had a rough first cycle, but I am trying really hard to keep my spirits up as we move forward.


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome Jules! There is a wonderful group of ladies here to support you!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Welcome Jules!


----------



## Jules8

Thank you!! I look forward to getting to know you! :)


----------



## Fern81

Hi Jules, welcome!

TTC is very hard and it can really mess with your head, so I agree having support through the process is very important xx All the best for your new cycle! On which CD are you currently? Are you under any type of medical care for infertility?

AFM - after receiving a great 7dpo progesterone result for the previous cycle (101,8!), and consulting with my family and DH, we decided to still do clomid just for this cycle in combo with the lap& dye, and then I am still thinking of taking the next cycle off and just have a chem-free month. So I am currently on CD6, 3rd day of clomid 100mg. 

I don't really know what to do if the clomid doesn't work as I haven't been able to ovulate at all (so far) without it. I'm thinking of stopping ttc totally after the next 2 cycles and just carrying on a life without kids. It hasn't been that bad so far and even though we both really want to have kids; maybe we should just face the inevitable and start living OUR life fully. If God doesn't want us to have kids then He must have a reason.

Anyway, have a good rest of the week ladies. I'm on holiday!!!


----------



## No Doubt

If it's any help Fern I too did Clomid when trying to conceive my first. I did it for nine months and my body needed a break. I was Oing on my own and would have great day 7 numbers too, but it just didn't work. A few months into my break I got preggo naturally. So if you do decide to stop taking it, it doesn't mean you'll have a childless life. Sometimes the the way we expect things to happen don't, but God always had control and already knows how it will unfold.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Good luck Fern! I'm debating on doing my last femara script this cycle. Not got a lot of hope it will work, but feeling down this cycle, since this time last year is when we got our bfp that we lost.....Figure in a way it can't hurt, but also fear I will be setting myself up for a heartache again if it fails, which it likely will *sigh...Just have been mostly NTNP since JULY. Don't feel good physically today, so please lift me up in your prayers...Thanks ladies! Have a Blessed Day!


----------



## Jules8

I am on CD4 right now after an almost 60 day cycle. Usually my cycles are 32-36 days so I am not sure what happened. I had some tests done a few months ago and one of my hormone levels is a little bit higher than it should be so they want to check again and send me to a endocrinologist. I am trying the herbal route by taking maca and vitex to try to prevent medication to even out my hormones..but what be will be. This month I am going in with a way more relaxed, positive, and open mind.


----------



## Jules8

Cupcakes toy- I will keep you in your prayers! I know that this is a hard and trying process, especially with a loss. I hope you find comfort during this time and no matter what you decide, I know you have a lot of support around you. :)


----------



## ProfWife

Jules - stress (even from excitement) can sometimes delay a cycle. Our first cycle TTC was 42 days (I normally have a 29/30 day cycle). I didn't even ovulate until CD28 that cycle. 

Try to avoid putting pressure on yourself and your husband. While there is some comfort in knowing you're doing "everything" possible each month (charting temps and mucus, opks, vitamins, timing, etc.) it does take some of the excitement out of it. Plus, even if you do everything "right" - it's ultimately God's timing. Stats say only about 20-25% chance per month of getting pregnant if you're both healthy and there are no complications. You can't live or die by the stats, after all, stats say my chances of natural conception are somewhere in the single digits after 2 years of absolutely nothing. 

Give yourself some grace. Our bodies were beautifully designed in a mysterious way to know exactly what to do. God created a beautiful system to support this process. Try to enjoy the closeness with your husband as you start this journey and don't let it get so bogged down in timing and trying that you lose that intimacy.


Oh - and if an endocrinologist was recommended and you can afford it - do it. That's my only regret so far...that I didn't go when it was first recommended. I tried the herbal/holistic approach and burned almost a year doing that while thinking I had one thing wrong with me (because of the holistic doc) when it turned out I had the exact OPPOSITE issue. Instead of having chronic fatigue because my adrenals were low, which is what my symptoms suggested, I had chronic fatigue from adrenal hormones being too high from chronic stress. I would have continued a treatment that made me feel ill and ran my adrenals even harder until I went into an adrenal storm or adrenal failure since this holistic doc didn't run proper tests on me. My reproductive endocrinologist refused to move forward with any treatment until about 20 blood tests came back and found the issue. I'm now on proper meds (3 months) and feeling great. Best decision I made.


----------



## Fern81

Thanks ladies

No doubt - that's what I've been thinking as well. Just let go and let God! If this cycle is not successful, and our next clomid-free cycle is not successful, we are planning on moving to ntnp. But we will see when we get there! Today I don't feel like trying anymore but who knows what our decision will be next year. 

Jules it will be interesting to see how you get on with the herbs :). I'm also taking some natural supplements (EPO, green tea and rooibos tea) and have been doing daily green smoothies (yuck, still not used to them).

xx


----------



## Jules8

I go in for my second blood test in January to re-test my hormone levels. She said right now the one level is higher than they would like to see, but still in the normal range. I have to wait until January to get blood tests again to see if it went down, up, or stayed the same so I figured I would try the Vitex and Maca in the meantime just to see if it does anything. I am not putting all my eggs in that basket, but I had success with it balancing out my cycle a few years ago so I figured it can't hurt.

Profwife- You are so right. I was seriously starting to obsess and had to remind myself that we are trying to bring a child into the world not running a race to see how fast it can happen. God has a plan for all of us and he works in such mysterious ways. I am doing what I can, but ultimately it is His decision when it happens. Patience is deffinitely a virtue when it comes to TTC. I am focusing on God, staying healthy the best I can, and enjoying my husband in the beginning of our marriage. 

Fern81- Sometimes the pressure can get the best of us. If you feel that you need a break, no one will judge you for that. I know so many people who just relaxed and started focusing on other things, only to find out in the midst that it was exactly they needed. I wish you a lot of luck on your journey! We are here for you! :)


----------



## ProfWife

Fern81 - Have you tried Winter Mint rooibos tea? I don't know if you would have it in SA, but it is soo good (especially iced or chilled). I have no clue if there is anyone near you who makes tea blends, but worth investigating if you like the taste of rooibos.

Jules8 - Hope you're staying warm up in PA. What's the temp up there? Do you remember which hormone was out of whack?


----------



## No Doubt

Ladies please pray for me. I'm scheduled for a c section on Friday and I'm really nervous. I'm nervous about everything honestly. I'd like to go natural but am afraid as my last one ended in emergency section. Thank you in advance.


----------



## sportysgirl

No doubt, 
Praying for you and your baby. I hope everything goes smoothly will be thinking of you.


----------



## xxx_faithful

ProfWife said:


> Jules - stress (even from excitement) can sometimes delay a cycle. Our first cycle TTC was 42 days (I normally have a 29/30 day cycle). I didn't even ovulate until CD28 that cycle.
> 
> Try to avoid putting pressure on yourself and your husband. While there is some comfort in knowing you're doing "everything" possible each month (charting temps and mucus, opks, vitamins, timing, etc.) it does take some of the excitement out of it. Plus, even if you do everything "right" - it's ultimately God's timing. Stats say only about 20-25% chance per month of getting pregnant if you're both healthy and there are no complications. You can't live or die by the stats, after all, stats say my chances of natural conception are somewhere in the single digits after 2 years of absolutely nothing.
> 
> Give yourself some grace. Our bodies were beautifully designed in a mysterious way to know exactly what to do. God created a beautiful system to support this process. Try to enjoy the closeness with your husband as you start this journey and don't let it get so bogged down in timing and trying that you lose that intimacy.
> 
> 
> Oh - and if an endocrinologist was recommended and you can afford it - do it. That's my only regret so far...that I didn't go when it was first recommended. I tried the herbal/holistic approach and burned almost a year doing that while thinking I had one thing wrong with me (because of the holistic doc) when it turned out I had the exact OPPOSITE issue. Instead of having chronic fatigue because my adrenals were low, which is what my symptoms suggested, I had chronic fatigue from adrenal hormones being too high from chronic stress. I would have continued a treatment that made me feel ill and ran my adrenals even harder until I went into an adrenal storm or adrenal failure since this holistic doc didn't run proper tests on me. My reproductive endocrinologist refused to move forward with any treatment until about 20 blood tests came back and found the issue. I'm now on proper meds (3 months) and feeling great. Best decision I made.

You speak a lot of wisdom. You would of really spoke to me when i needed it with my first child conceiving in 2011. Everything you said i agree with, having been through years of trying to conceive, doing the holistic approach and stressing/not stressing/stressing again. 
Your words and experience, I know you will impact others.

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## xxx_faithful

*Todays Devotion*

"When we make plans for our life. God laughs."

I came across this funny statement the other day. At first i felt the statement didn't make sense, why would God laugh when we are busy making plans for our life? I shrugged it off and went away a little confused. Doesn't he want us to plan ahead making our requests known to him along the way?

Of course.. 

Then why would he laugh?.

You see, God works in ways we don't understand. He has plans for our own lives as well. And when you mix your plans and his plans together, you may not always get the same outcome. It could be a greater plan of the plan you have orchestrated. Or it could infact, be a massive detour to a different destination. We may not always know where he is taking us, we may not always see his master plan. But don't under estimate the perfecter who is creating the path and plan for your life. This is why he laughs. He laughs because his ways are not our own. He laughs because sometimes, more times then not, we take ourselves way too seriously and think we are left, cold and barren. He laughs because our plans have no mistakes, no errors, no possible indicators of a hold up further ahead. It is a smooth, faultless journey. This is why he laughs. Because life is not always like this. Life is unexpected, interrupted and sometimes we get thrown around in and amongst doing life.

We need to blanket ourselves in truth, in his word (which is our water) laugh a little and know that he always has a plan for us, in and amongst our own.

*xxx_faithful
*


----------



## Fern81

No doubt - I will pray for you, I can imagine that it must be a stressful situation hun even though it is exciting as well!! All the best and do let us know how things are going. I really hope that you get some rest before Friday xx

Cupcakestoy - are you feeling a bit better? We are here for you! And you will also be in today's prayers xx

Profwife - I haven't heard of winter mint rooibos before so I googled it; it sounds yummy! Rooibos is sooooo good for one's health, it is super rich in antioxidants and soothes stomach cramps, helps with youthful skin, etc. I am definitely going to try and find it in specialty shops or even try and brew it myself :)!! A project for my holiday!

Happy thanksgiving to all my USA buddies! May we ALL remember what we have in our lives to be grateful for.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Hun! I do feel better today :) We went & bought DD her 1st car last night, which was too much fun! lol It's not New, but its a good dependable ride so it works! 

I have decided not to take the Femara. Just dreaded the thought of the meds/side effects, so I just kept driving past the pharmacy! Honestly I just can't set myself up for another sad ending, so we wait.....

Up early cooking like a mad woman this morning! lol I have been so blessed with His Spirit today! Just FILLED with Overwhelming praise & Thankfulness today for all the Blessings our family has been granted this last year! Even with the loss in Jan., Blessings came from that as well! Our marriage & relationship with God has been strengthened so much! When God is all you have to cling to, it makes you realize that God is all you need! Much love to each of you ladies today! Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Girls, HAPPY THANKSGIVING !!!

How are we all doing after Thanksgiving? I know I often ask what you would like me to pray for, this time I ask. 

*1. What are you personally struggling with at the moment? 
2. What are the demons you are currently facing in terms of ttc? *

Let's start a new topic today. Lets get some stuff off our chests and be free from our some stuff that has weighed us down.

For me personally, It's not so much I'm struggling, but more so I am in desperate need to know God more. I don't want a mediocre relationship with Him. I never have. I want more of what he has to offer me. I am seeking him more during this season. I want a deeper connection with Him. I know this requires more from me then more from Him. I know the more I draw closer to Him, the closer He will draw to me. I ask that I will continue pressing into Him, that prayers that I have been praying for, will finally come to fruition. I want to move beyond these so often said prayers so God can take me higher to where he needs me to be in my prayer life. 
I am asking, to see my entire family be transformed in God. I have prayed far too long for their salvation, and want to finally see them renewed in Christ. I pray God will break down their ego's and build a humility that has never been there before. Build a connection with him, a desperation to know him more. The love and admiration I am also seeking.

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies. A quick update. Thank you for your prayers. I ended up canceling my section as I was too afraid and it just want sitting right with me. Baby is still cooking and I'm gonna see if he/she will come on his/ her own.

Hope you all had a lovely thanksgiving!


----------



## ProfWife

You're only one day "over"...unless something is wrong with the LO, it's probably best to wait and see what he/she will do. Was Virtue a C-section? 

AFM - Tested this morning, 12/13 dpo...negative. Used my last test. I won't buy any more unless I end up not starting AF on Monday.


----------



## No Doubt

Yes he was, and that's a part of why I'm so worried. He has a bowel movement in utero which they say they can tell from a non stress test, but Virtue was still bouncing around happy. We only knew cause my water broke and it wasn't clear like it should have been. But then he was a section cause I ladies too long and his heart rate wouldn't coke back up after the contractions. I don't want the same thing to happen again which is why I elected for the section, but I'm really afraid of that option too. I've been at 1 cm dilated and 10% effaced 3 weeks now so there hasn't been any progress and I'm getting worried about laboring long and baby going into distress like my son. So rather than another emergency section I opted for a scheduled one. But I really want a vaginal birth as it's better for me and baby. So I'm gonna wait it out a little longer adding keep trying to get baby to come on its own. I would wait til next year if I knew baby would be ok. I'm just scared either way.


----------



## ProfWife

I can totally understand how you'd be nervous either way. Major surgery is definitely not something to go with lightly. VBACs are fairly rare in my area; many doctors just won't take cases of it. I've heard that it's normally safe if your doc knows ahead of time all the history and is a skilled doc. 

Considering the way they date pregnancies, unless you're 100% sure of the day you ovulated, they could have dated you a little off, too. 

Praying little one decides to make his/her appearance in a calm but quick manner ;-)


----------



## No Doubt

And I do know the exact date, that's just it. And I know babies can come late and be fine, but still. Just my prior experience is the only thing I have to go on...


----------



## Beanonorder

No doubt is is really scary. And going overdue is extremely frustrating. But there is a reason why the elective c section wasn't sitting right with you. Keep your eyes focused on God. He will give you the strength you need and be with you every step of the way - no matter what ends up happening. 
Big hugs and we all look forward to an update!


----------



## No Doubt

Ugh, so frustrating. I hate feeling so in need. But please pray for my son. I'm pretty sure he's fine, but this is the second night he's thrown up his food. The only constant is corn, but he's had corn before. I just hate that this is happening. He's still bouncing around happy. I hope it's nothing.


----------



## Fern81

No doubt my thoughts are with you hun! We've been having a very busy couple of days so I apologize for being absent but just know that I have been supporting you from a distance! All the best. My mom had me with a C section and then proceeded to have my 2 siblings with VB. It is definitely possible; but I'm sure your Dr will know what YOU need and give you the best possible care. At least we live in a world with very advanced medical technology and of course, being ladies of Faith we are carrying you in our prayers xxx

xxxfaithful thank you for the nice message. I really am not struggling with ttc at the moment! In fact I am not thinking about it so much, I am really focusing on my sister's pregnancy and spending time with my niece. Gearing up for "ntnp" which we will be doing in 2015. If we want. I have started to realize that I should really just take it cycle by cycle and not plan too far ahead. It's not as if we can plan for IVF or even IUI, etc (money issues). The most we can do is clomid and acupuncture so we will see what life brings!

Hope everyone else is doing well! Cupcakestoy I'm glad that you are feeling better :)

Have a good week all xx


----------



## xxx_faithful

No Doubt said:


> Ugh, so frustrating. I hate feeling so in need. But please pray for my son. I'm pretty sure he's fine, but this is the second night he's thrown up his food. The only constant is corn, but he's had corn before. I just hate that this is happening. He's still bouncing around happy. I hope it's nothing.

You are just incredible, and you will do just fine. Make your request known to God and he will allow an easy natural birth for you. Despite your previous c-section a VBAC is totally fine on Gods account. Keep doing all those little things that will assist natural labour to get kick starting. How about a membrane sweep? There are woman that go to their midwife/Dr and ask for a membrane sweep when they need labour to be brought on, or alternatively there are woman that perform it themselves. 

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## Jules8

Hello, I hope everyone is doing well. I had off for a few days so I spent some time with family, friends, and my hubby. We had quite a bit of snow on Thursday so I was nervous about traveling to see everyone, but it all turned out wonderful and I got to have some quality family time. 

I will make sure to check in a bit more so I don't miss so much conversation. I am keeping you all in my prayers. 

Oh, one last thing. I know this isn't baby related, but it is sitting heavy in my heart. I really need some prayers for my brother. He has recently started in some very bad habits and we all are trying very hard to get him to realize it is really affecting his life. We are all very devasted watching him go to a dark place due to these choices, and are especially concerned for his 2 young boys. Thank you ladies!!


----------



## No Doubt

Faithful I don't even know if they do sweeps here. I'd do it...I wouldn't even know how to go about doing it myself.

Jules, first this forum can be used for anything you need, but just baby related. So feel free to post whatever you need to. I'm sorry to hear about your brother. We've been in that situation watching my brother go down that path. It's not easy I know. I will be in prayer for him and his boys and your family. I pray that God keeps and puts a hedge of protection around him. I pray that God step in on behalf of boys and be Abba while he cannot. May God shine through you all and remind him of his roots of which he shall return in Jesus name.


----------



## Fern81

Ladies... news!

My sister is 6 weeks pregnant and having the worst pregnancy symptoms so we joked that she is probably pregnant with twins (we do have sets in the family). She was even joking that if she has twins she will give me one and we must just sign a contract to determine if I get the first or second born so that she doesn't change her mind.....

Well she just went for her first u/s and she is indeed having twins!!

This is huge for her but for me as well, she hasn't stopped crying (not sad but very overwhelmed!) and I haven't stopped smiling! We are very close so I will be very involved in raising them and helping her with them especially right after the birth. There is a reason for everything and I'm sure that's why I'm not pregnant; so that I can help her for now!!!!!!

I am dreading the lap&dye on Thursday since I am so scared of anaesthesia and I just have a feeling that drs will find something massively wrong. Even though I know I can handle it I still have the *human* emotion of being scared of the procedure and scared to find out. I would appreciate prayers for Thursday please; especially for the strength to handle whatever happens.

Anyway, back to you ladies:

No Doubt how are you doing hun??

Jules I know how you feel. My BIL has also been in trouble since he was 12 years old and had to go to rehab again 2 weeks ago. It puts so much tension on ttc as well when we are stressed about our loved ones. I will definitely pray for you! xxxxx

Profwife how are you? Has AF arrived yet? Rooting for you!

Everyone else I hope you are doing really well! HUGS!


----------



## No Doubt

Thank you for all of your prayers. Irie Nevaeh born at 9:56am, weighing 6lbs 14oz, 21in long via vbac!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0052.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations no doubt! Hope you are both well. xx


----------



## No Doubt

Thank you. We are doing perfect! And she feeds like champ...then passed out, lol.


----------



## uwa_amanda

Congrats NoDoubt!! Beautiful baby!!


----------



## Jules8

Thank you ladies for your prayers! 

Fern81- Good luck on your lap&dye test, I know it is scary but you will be fine! I am sending prayers your way. :) That is really exciting about your sister!

No doubt- Congrats!!! What a beautiful baby girl!!:)


----------



## Fern81

No Doubt said:


> Thank you for all of your prayers. Irie Nevaeh born at 9:56am, weighing 6lbs 14oz, 21in long via vbac!

Congrats! Such good news! She is a little darling!!


----------



## Beanonorder

Congratulations no doubt! She looks amazing and I am so proud of you for following through with your gut feeling!


----------



## ProfWife

NoDoubt - I knew in my gut your gut was right! So glad it all went well and that she's healthy. What a relief to have that gorgeous little one in your arms finally. Congratulations!

AFM - CD2 of 27th cycle TTC. This is our last fully natural cycle. I'll go on a letrozole protocol (possibly letrozole and ovidrel...not sure if it will be with or without iui yet) in January. I'm not holding any expectations for this month...feeling kind of down about it...


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats No doubt!!!!!
Sorry your down Prowife, but hoping your body just needs a little help to get you your thb!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Thank you all.

Haven't had much of an an opportunity to post but know that I am reading and paying for you all.


----------



## xxx_faithful

No Doubt said:


> Thank you for all of your prayers. Irie Nevaeh born at 9:56am, weighing 6lbs 14oz, 21in long via vbac!

SO SO SO SOOOOOOO PROUD OF YOU!!!!!!
xxxxxx

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## Wish4another1

Congrats no doubt!!!! An Absolutely beautiful princess!!!!


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is doing well! Profwife I really hope you have success with fertility help. Sometimes we just need a little medical boost x

My surgery yesterday went OK. The anaesthesia was really bad as I went into hypothermic shock and got nerve damage in my right arm due to the anaesthetist struggling with the IV line, had a lot of pain and then a bad reaction to the pain meds :dohh: ... But the lap&dye gave a lot of info. It showed that my endo is back (stage 3) which the dr removed. Left ovary looks bad and was completely adhered to the posterior abdominal wall, she cut it loose and hopefully it will function better now. Left tube is occluded. Right ovary however has a nicely growing follie and right tube is open! Will just have to see if I still ovulate this cycle and if we get our timing right. But at least now I know that there is still a chance of us falling pregs; dr said especially now that the endo has been treated! :happydance:

Thanks for all the support xx


----------



## ProfWife

Praying you heal quickly and that they can do something for that nerve damage! Scary!

I'm in a better place these last couple of days. However, doc needs an u/s before I can start letrozole...and it has to be cd2/3...I'll likely be out of town. So, it means I might have to wait a whole additional month. If I'd know that, I would have done it THIS month rather than waiting 2 additional. Why do doctor's think that forgetting to mention something like a time-sensitive ultrasound isn't a big deal?


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Just quickly popping in to say hi! Hope everyone has a nice week ahead, almost Christmas celebration time!

Profwife please let us know what your decision is for this cycle? All the best!

I'm healing OK after the lap&dye, arm still not great :/ will phone the hospital tomorrow. I might have ovulated but then again I haven't really been taking my temps/OPK's every day so I don't know when that might have been. Dr did mention that a follie on my left ovary ruptured during surgery so it might be that my body is picking that up as ovulation. I don't think we have a good chance of falling pregs this cycle; think our timing was off again and that the surgery so close to O time messed things up. But I'm not too worried, on to next cycle with one open tube and no endo (for now)!!


----------



## ProfWife

Fern - I was told my surgery cycle would likely be a no go due to the trauma in the area when the took out the endo.

AFM - We're going back to opks, temping, trying for every other other or every third day until we get a positive opk. Then every day until day following confirmation of ovulation. I'm still on my low-dose steroid. Will talk to hubs about getting a blood test for progesterone a week post-ov...if my doc will approve it.

As soon as I get confirmation of ovulation temp-wise I'll call my RE to schedule next cycle's ultrasound as close to their marker as possible so we can do a medicated cycle in January (still uncertain if it will just be a medicated or if it will be an iui).


----------



## Fern81

ProfWife said:


> Fern - I was told my surgery cycle would likely be a no go due to the trauma in the area when the took out the endo.
> 
> AFM - We're going back to opks, temping, trying for every other other or every third day until we get a positive opk. Then every day until day following confirmation of ovulation. I'm still on my low-dose steroid. Will talk to hubs about getting a blood test for progesterone a week post-ov...if my doc will approve it.
> 
> As soon as I get confirmation of ovulation temp-wise I'll call my RE to schedule next cycle's ultrasound as close to their marker as possible so we can do a medicated cycle in January (still uncertain if it will just be a medicated or if it will be an iui).

GL to you!!!

My dr removed stage 3 endo and just told us to "go home and have sex" because of the small chance that I would still ovulate! We did the next day but it was so painful and I don't even think it was worth it. If I have to have a lap done again in future, I will also just wait a month to heal.
xx


----------



## ProfWife

May not take a full month. I was back to feeling good about a week later. We still tried that month, too, but my lap was day 6 and I didn't ovulate until day 15/16 that month. I was still bleeding from the surgery; so, we weren't about to do anything until that resolved.

Praying for you.


----------



## Fern81

I literally JUST got the news that I passed my degree with a distinction (cum laude)! Also the one place where I teach offered me double the hours and double the salary for next year. I am in tears; so overwhelmed and grateful. Just had to share that victory with everyone.

All the glory to God!


----------



## sportysgirl

Well done Fern, seems like your hard work has paid off!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Way to go Fern! Speedy recovery to you as well!!!


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats fern!


----------



## Jules8

Congrats Fern! That is awesome!!


----------



## PrincessBree

Well done Fern!!Amazing news!!


----------



## Fern81

Thanks ladies!!!

I think I'm just going to skip trying for the rest of this cycle as my fertility signs/temps make no sense. I think the surgery messed up my hormones/chemical responses. And then try again next cycle! Hoping that my dr will give me another 3 months script for clomid 100mg.

Hope everyone has a good day as we all get into the festive Christmas celebration spirit! <3


----------



## No Doubt

Fern I would say keep going this month. From your previous cycle all of your pre-O temps were before 36.6. You haven't hit that yet, plus you Oed like day 21 or something. I don't think you've Oed yet this cycle, but I think it's coming. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Fern81

Thanks No doubt :)
Well DH is starved for affection lol because we didn't dtd prior to the op and not so much since; so if I do still O there will definitely be swimmers in place haha! 
How is your beautiful little princess doing??


----------



## No Doubt

She's doing well, thanks. Bright eyed and bushy tailed in the day and sleeping pretty good at night. Only woke once last night between 10 and 7, so I'm pleased. Hope it will continue!


----------



## Mommieh25

Congrats!


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is doing well wherever she may be in her pregnancy/waiting to try/ntnp/ttc.... whatever!!

I'm not going to be able to post often for the next week or so since we have a very busy weekend planned... and then we're off to our beach camping holiday for a few days (I doubt very much that there will be much if any reception!)

Hoping that everyone has a lovely weekend ahead of them and that all of our hearts may be filled with love, light and gladness xx


----------



## No Doubt

Have fun!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey ladies! Sorry I don't post as much, the Holidays have been hectic so far. Seems like someone has been ill each week. Thankfully all are on the mend for now...I'm having an emotional morning, just feeling sad & overwhelmed today. Not really anything in particular, but I really need your prayers today! I just feel like I've been trying to be strong for too long & just need a good cry to get it out....:cry:


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Having a very "down in the dumps" day.... AF is making me miserable and I had a lot of money stolen from me today :( so sad and one of those days when I don't even want to bother with anything. 
I know this feeling won't last... praying about it..... but feeling quite bad right now.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry to hear that hun...about af and the money. Hope things start looking up soon.


----------



## sportysgirl

Sorry your feeling down Fern. Praying things are looking better soon. xx


----------



## ProfWife

Fern - So sorry you're going through a rough patch right now. :hugs: Hoping things start looking up soon.

AFM - I'm sick (again). This time no fever, just a head cold. I've spent my day crafting. I'm doing a mini-photo shoot for my friend before Christmas (if I start feeling better). So far I've made a little tiny Santa hat and a little mermaid tail (my friend was a competitive swimmer and a swim coach before the little one).


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone 

Profwife - urghh, I hope you feel better soon! Is your immune system taking a knock with stress or is it just the winter over there? I really do believe that the chronic inflammatory response to endo also has a detrimental effect on our health, energy and immune system.

Sportyswife - how is everything? You still OK?

Cupcakestoy - I have been stalking the "losing weight before baby" thread a bit because I also need to still lose about 10kg;debating whether to join... You are very brave, I'm rooting for you!

Your positivity and prayers have really helped and I feel better today. I have opened a criminal case and an investigation is to follow... hope they find the scumbags and I get my money back or at least some of it (here's to hoping!). My brother gave me an unexpected few hundred bucks today as a "belated wedding gift" (we had our 1 year anniversary last week already lol), so sweet, I know he was just trying to help out now that I have had this financial setback!

I think I've said this before but it's also just the realization that 2014 will bring no bfp and I have to start with another year ttc. I know the dates are just a psychological thing and it's messing with my head... But yeah I have to work a bit harder at "being at peace" for now I guess. I know I just need to focus on my faith and family blessings this Christmas time.

And all of these things are just part of life... all the ups and downs...!!! thank you so much that I can get it all off my chest here. I never imagined that a virtual community could bring me so much comfort. You girls really are the best; patient, kind, informative, supportive and a true blessing. I feel so privileged to be sharing in your journeys as well.

Something that I remembered during the past emotional (up and down!!) time: "The Devil can only steal your JOY if you LET HIM!!" 

May we all carry on fighting the good fight.

Hugs xxxxx


----------



## cupcakestoy

Fern-Brave is not the word I would choose! LOL Kinda like I said over there....Just trying not to gain this week! Hoping the New Year brings New Motivation for me! Prayers for you to carry on this Journey with more peace Sweetie! Peace counts for a lot :)


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

Christmas day.... Hope everyone has a blessed day.

AFM: had to leave in the middle of Christmas Eve dinner yesterday to rush poor DH to emergency room; stayed there till 12h30 at night when he was finally admitted for an appendix about to burst. So today on Christmas Day he is going to have surgery to get that appendix out. I feel so sorry for him and so scared that something is going to happen. Off to the hospital again now.

As if that is not enough; his medical insurance didn't want to pay for that specific hospital but then they couldn't find a surgeon (due to holidays) at any of the hospitals which ARE on his insurance list. SO we had to pay a HUGE penalty fee of thousands of Rands before they would even admit him. I also got an account to say that my medical insurance didn't cover the total hospital bill for my surgery (even though they pre-authorised the procedure) which leaves me around R3000 in debt.

ON TOP OF THAT I just got a message from my bank to say my account has been hacked and another few thousand has been stolen from my account. Of course I can't phone the bank or fraud line to report it because they are closed over Christmas. Did I mention that we are NOT financially well off and can't afford this at all? That is basically all our money gone and we are now in debt... and I'm only starting to earn some money again end Jan.

I know it's wrong but I feel like we are being punished for something???


----------



## ProfWife

I don't see how they can penalize you for a necessary, life-saving procedure. I'd fight that one big time! Do you have private insurance or is it nationalized (not familiar with South African insurance procedures)? 

My hubs and I went though the appendectomy situation about 2 years ago now...scary as all get out. First time either of us had surgery. I was freaked. But we got through it. Will they be doing the surgery via lapacroscopy? My hubs only had 3 incisions + the belly button. Praying it all goes quickly (ours was about 30-45 minutes) and as close to perfect as it can get.

As for the fraud, we just finished paperwork on our last incident (three since we moved to our new city) with someone stealing our credit card number and using it. this was a big one. Thankfully, the banks do handle it well here. I hope yours is responsive and takes care of it quickly.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Prayers for you & dh! I agree I would fight them about the bill too! 

Afm- Kiddos have opened their gifts already! Everyone is happy :) I hope everyone has a Good Christmas!


----------



## Beanonorder

Fern I'm sorry for everything you've been through. I know you have to be so careful with the medical aids there! It does seem so ridiculous that you get so screwed over during an emergency situation! 
As for the fraud, are the banks not helping? I'm with FNB and they're usually pretty good in those situations. 

I'm going through a tough situation and I relate to when you say it feels like you're being punished. I am waiting for some answers on things and I'm so negative about it because I keep thinking nothing else came out right, why would these either? It's so hard to get out of this negative frame of mind.


----------



## No Doubt

I hope all of you had awonderful Christmas today!

Praying for your ladies that are going through some things. I hope in spite of it all you were still able to enjoy your holiday and celebrate our savior.


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

DH is still in hospital, on my way there now. I am definitely going to try and sort out the fraud. It is with FNB and they haven't been very helpful these past few days. We will also try and get some money back from medical insurance but they are so full of nonsense (administrative nitty gritty, they never look at the case as a real-life event where things are not always black&white!).

In any case I'm trying my best to keep my peace & joy. It is really hard and I know it is just the devil trying to get me to be angry with our Lord. DH and I'm praying together and we know we will get through this... it's just a very hard time and thanks for letting me blow off steam here :(

I really hope everyone else is doing well and had a blessed Christmas. Enjoy the holiday time and festive cheer as well xxx


----------



## xxx_faithful

When things are going wrong in our lives, its easy to feel we are being punished. It's easy to think God is involved and angry at us for something we may or may not even be aware of. Instead, through the drama. Seek Him. Ask him to help you. Don't allow the talk of the enemy to think this is something from your hands, when it is something from His. 
Allow God to show you and your family what He is made of. Yes what He is made of. Let him boast His good works upon your lives and show you who is King, when things go wrong. 

Come before Him and pray for answered prayers, paid debt and recovered health. We are His children, and should not second guess His power or our privilege to ask this of Him.


*xxx_faithful
*




Fern81 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Christmas day.... Hope everyone has a blessed day.
> 
> AFM: had to leave in the middle of Christmas Eve dinner yesterday to rush poor DH to emergency room; stayed there till 12h30 at night when he was finally admitted for an appendix about to burst. So today on Christmas Day he is going to have surgery to get that appendix out. I feel so sorry for him and so scared that something is going to happen. Off to the hospital again now.
> 
> As if that is not enough; his medical insurance didn't want to pay for that specific hospital but then they couldn't find a surgeon (due to holidays) at any of the hospitals which ARE on his insurance list. SO we had to pay a HUGE penalty fee of thousands of Rands before they would even admit him. I also got an account to say that my medical insurance didn't cover the total hospital bill for my surgery (even though they pre-authorised the procedure) which leaves me around R3000 in debt.
> 
> ON TOP OF THAT I just got a message from my bank to say my account has been hacked and another few thousand has been stolen from my account. Of course I can't phone the bank or fraud line to report it because they are closed over Christmas. Did I mention that we are NOT financially well off and can't afford this at all? That is basically all our money gone and we are now in debt... and I'm only starting to earn some money again end Jan.
> 
> I know it's wrong but I feel like we are being punished for something???


----------



## xxx_faithful

How is everyone feeling as 2014 is coming to a close? Any prayer requests from those that read this and don't post? God waits expectantly for us to seek Him and call upon His name. Without our desires known to Him, how can he have authorisation to act on our behalf? We must speak boldly and have faith that He will come through for us, and speak to us in a way only He knows how.

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## me222

Hi Faitful! CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR PREGNANCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sorry this is quite late!!! 
How are you? And - what would you like prayer for?

Prayer for wisdom for my husband and I as we work on filling out Expression of Interest Adoption papers and for children for us. Thank you.
We don't know why He has us on this journey - but we know Who He is. He is good no matter what.


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies. 

Hope everyone has a great year filled with God's love, peace and joy xxxxxxxxx. 

I am going to take some time off from ttc. I have to be realistic, nothing's working and we will probably never have kids. I need to continue making peace with that and focus on the other aspects of my life. But I will pop in from time to time to see how everyone is doing. 

Best wishes ladies xxx


----------



## littlejune

Hi ladies, can I be a part of this? DH and I are ntnp for a few months now and I know I try to control and obsess over pregnancy instead of resting in God's perfect plan for us. This group seems wonderful.


----------



## No Doubt

Hi June! Welcome!


----------



## Fern81

Talking about God's perfect plan.... even though we planned on taking a break (and happy to do so!), it seems like I did O on 2 Jan so am now in the tww.... while on a break lol. We can plan all we want but He knows better! Still taking a break after this cycle. Just taking things easy, enjoying life and working hard at our jobs for a while.

Hi Littlejune! I understand the control and obsess thing - you are welcome to chat to me about it any time :). Hope you can find your acceptance and peace for whatever our Lord has planned for you x

How is everyone else?


----------



## littlejune

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!

Fern, I hope this sense of peace stays with you. My dh have only been ntnp for a few months and I find myself trying to stay sane so I admire your attitude in this time. 

I am at a strange crossroads I'm sure most women have been at where I very much want a child but there are certain sacrifices I am not willing to give up. For example, I love my job and fully believe God called me to this position but I work with children that have very severe autism and they can be violent so staying there with a pregnancy would be un-wise.

I am currently 19dpo with one bfn. I am struggling to just trust God right now no matter the outcome.


----------



## Fern81

LittleJune - I saw on another thread that you got your bfp!!! Congratulations! Be assured that God loves you and only has the best possible plans for you. SO if that includes giving up your job for a little while, I know He will help you to do it with grace and love toward the autistic kiddies.

How is everyone else? It's very nice to feel a bit more relaxed re ttc. 10dpo but I will just wait the week out to see what happens, and then on to a more proper break!

May you all experience God in a special way this week x


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats again LJ!!! Hi Fern! Glad your feeling better! Afm- Went to TCTC in Gatlinburg with our Youth this past weekend! Whew am I tired! BUT we got to see God's Spirit move, as hundreds of Teens were Saved!!!!:yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo: What a Blessing!!! Hope everyone is well! I'm still trudging along, waiting on IVF, but did drop 6 pounds this last week!!! SO I'm optimistic :) God Bless ladies!


----------



## Fern81

Cupcakestoy - wow that is a wonderful way to start the year! Both the large (teens being saved) and personal (6 pounds!!!) victories. Great that you are feeling so positive! xx


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Fern! I'm really glad I went! Needed the spiritual boost for sure!


----------



## littlejune

Thanks so much for the well-wishing Cupcake and Fern! I've been meaning to get on here and ask for prayer and wisdom regarding my new found pregnancy! It will be easy to obsess over every little thing and WORRY. God is good and I know he has me and this little baby in his hands. My Mom miscarried three times- at 15, 8 and 9 weeks so please pray that I don't let that fear damper my joy and not to assume I will miscarry as well.

Be blessed ladies, and let me know how I can pray.


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats LJ!


----------



## ProfWife

Congratulations!!


----------



## littlejune

Thanks ladies- I am very excited! I have my first doc appointment tomorrow- I'm not sure what to expect, I hope it goes well!


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey ladies, I hope you are all well.


I am asking for some prayers.
Baby finally cooperated for the scan on Thursday so we could have the measurement done. Heart beating, baby measuring correct for our dates but NT measurement higher than they would like. Got blood test results yesterday and we are in a high category so we have to go to the hospital on Monday to see the screening team and maybe have some more tests. 

I have been so upset this is not the news we expected. After the miscarriages I thought we had been through enough. 
Am feeling better today and being positive, just got to wait and see what Monday brings.


----------



## No Doubt

Praying for you all sporty. A high category doesn't necessarily mean anything.


----------



## Beanonorder

So sorry for your news sporty. Will pray that all is healthy x


----------



## cupcakestoy

Prayers for LJ & Sporty!


----------



## _InDueTime_

Hi Ladies,

I am new to this site and just wanted to ask for prayers for my husband and me. This May will mark four years of TTC with zero BFPs. I pray every day for wisdom and direction for us on this journey. I'm wanting to stay as natural as possible with TTC. I'm working on my diet (have transitioned to paleo + now doing an elimination diet for food allergies), doing acupuncture, taking maca and other carefully selected supplements, working on stress reduction, etc. Natural TTC may be a long, slow journey, but I feel it's what God has called me to do, personally. I have an appointment with an OB at the end of the month to hopefully have some imaging done. All my blood tests and my DH's SA have been normal. Through my TTC experience I've encountered this verse many times and feel it's God's command/comfort to me . . . "Humble yourselves, therefore, under Gods mighty hand, that he may lift you up in due time. Cast all your anxiety on him because he cares for you." 1 Peter 5:6-7


----------



## littlejune

What a great and relevant verse, in due time. I will be praying for you- I know how ttc can weigh on people's hearts and I ALSO know God is wonderful and has things planned out for us.

Sportygirl- so I know how to pray- what does NT stand for? I am kinda new to all the forum lingo haha.


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Just wanted to say a quick hello. I hope everyone is doing well. May we all have a good week and have our eyes wide open for all the blessings that the Lord gives us each day - big and small! x


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Ladies,

I have not written on here for awhile. I wanted to update you all and hope to give some of you ladies the hope you are searching for.

I have less then 2 weeks until I'm due to deliver our baby boy. This will be my second child to join our family. My story has been far from uncomplicated. I wouldn't be honest if i didn't say my faith hadn't been tested. Infact i've doubted God and his ability to heal my womb far too many times to count. This will be my 5th pregnancy, and I'm proud to say i have survived the heartache of 3 miscarriages with the toil of infertility(starting back in 2009). But it didn't come without a fight. I used my infertility to separate myself from those i loved, from friends that were more fortunate than myself, and at times, i emotionally checked out of my marriage. I pushed God away, and anyone that tried to show me love when i needed it the most. I believe you don't know pain until pain is all you have become. You don't know tears until you have cried them all out of you. And you don't know God, until God is all you have left.

I stand here before you ladies from a womb that was broken, knowing my prayers have been answered. Don't let the enemy take away what God has given onto you. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mmgV6mPvb0
Blessings - Laura Story


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## xxx_faithful

_InDueTime_ said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am new to this site and just wanted to ask for prayers for my husband and me. This May will mark four years of TTC with zero BFPs. I pray every day for wisdom and direction for us on this journey. I'm wanting to stay as natural as possible with TTC. I'm working on my diet (have transitioned to paleo + now doing an elimination diet for food allergies)&#8230;&#8230;.



I would just like to encourage you today that Gods provision is over your life. Allow God to use you in every way he has planned. Don't enable the enemy to weigh you down over TTC. Just allow Gods Grace to guide you and your husband as you venture along this journey. 

My husband and i started TTC in 2009 unintentionally we tried for 2 yrs before seeing a Specialist. I don't have regular periods (they used to be 7 weeks apart then 3 mths apart, not sure what they are like now) i was prescribed clomid and had my first cycle result in a miscarriage at 12weeks, we tried another 9mths and then fell pregnant with my daughter. We begun trying shortly after having her not knowing how long it would take, we had 2 more miscarriages and 6 mths later finally conceived my son who i am yet to meet in a few short weeks.
My journey has been far from roses and sunshine. I studied holistic medicine so it was very conflicting for me to see a Dr for a condition i thought i could heal myself, or better yet, what God could heal. Through my story God has taught me a lot but most importantly he has truly humbled me. He has opened my eyes to know that just because i praise him does not mean i am immune to pain. It then becomes a choice to praise him regardless of what you are going through, then when things are going according to how you have planned it would go.

I am here if you ever need to chat.

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## cupcakestoy

Faithful-Thank you. You have indeed Blessed my spirit today! I know i sure have been there, doubted my Faith & cried too many tears to remember, though maybe not as many as others.....All our Journeys are different, but we serve 1 God! I know He has a plan for each of us, not sure if its the way we want it, but He knows best. It will all be revealed to us in His timing! So happy your getting close to meeting your son!


----------



## Mommieh25

Hi ladies it's been a long time since I posted here but these encouraged me. I recently did ovidrel and clomid. I had received the word of The Lord from many that I would have twins. My infertility was sort of depressing though. When he checked my ovaries he said only one was big enough he thought. We did the trigger. I was devasted. I had other follicles though. I began to pray Lord I believe, help my unbelief.

I am now in tww to see if this cycle worked. I had some other obstacles too, but I will not doubt God.

These posts today has been a great blessing and encouragement to not let go of the promise of The Lord.

Bless you all.


----------



## xxx_faithful

cupcakestoy said:


> Faithful-Thank you. You have indeed Blessed my spirit today! I know i sure have been there, doubted my Faith & cried too many tears to remember, though maybe not as many as others.....All our Journeys are different, but we serve 1 God! I know He has a plan for each of us, not sure if its the way we want it, but He knows best. It will all be revealed to us in His timing! So happy your getting close to meeting your son!

This is what i like to hear :flower: we are never alone on this journey. And although each and every story varies, we pray to the same God, and we praise the same God. You are right, he has a plan for our lives, but maybe not always the way we have planned for it to go. Therefore we should consider ourselves grateful we are given a guideline of how to react and respond when trials get the better of us and we are unable to see ahead, while trying to figure out what God is doing in our chaos. There's no other guideline like His word. The bible.

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## xxx_faithful

Mommieh25 said:


> Hi ladies it's been a long time since I posted here but these encouraged me. I recently did ovidrel and clomid. I had received the word of The Lord from many that I would have twins. My infertility was sort of depressing though. When he checked my ovaries he said only one was big enough he thought. We did the trigger. I was devasted. I had other follicles though. I began to pray Lord I believe, help my unbelief.
> 
> I am now in tww to see if this cycle worked. I had some other obstacles too, but I will not doubt God.
> 
> These posts today has been a great blessing and encouragement to not let go of the promise of The Lord.
> 
> Bless you all.

Just keep holding onto the word God has entrusted you with through those around you. Thank the Lord for answering your prayer and listening to your cry. Thank him like you have already received. If it happens this month, or the next, or whenever God decides is right. Thank him today that he has indeed made your requests known to him, and he has made a way.

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## xxx_faithful

*FASTING*

I would like to take a few moments today to speak about fasting. If any of your favourite christian speakers have any sermons on fasting, i highly recommend you have a listen to what they have to say about the topic. Even download them on your phone as a podcast and have a daily meditation of the Lord's word over your day.

Do any of you know much about fasting?

What does fasting mean to you? 

Believe it or not, fasting isn't a fad diet to lose weight. It isn't a fast that deprives you from food so you can get in a habit to listen to God and read his Word. It's something more tangible then that. 

Fasting to me, is a release of heaven poured out into your life. Fasting breaks any strongholds that have held your prayers ransom. Fasting releases God from his throne for a moment to come down to where we are and to help us fight the thing we are fighting for. Fasting changes things, it changes your attitude, your circumstance, even the very thing you are praying for. Fasting opens room for God to work in your life and to show you things he has been waiting to show you. Fasting isn't about food, it is however about taking away temporarily the thing that has the most hold over your life. Maybe it be your phone, the tv, perhaps it is food for you. Fasting isn't so much taking away then it is about adding. God wants to ADD to your life, not eliminate. 

Allow God to speak to you where he wants to work in your life. Allow room for God, today.

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## littlejune

Hi ladies, 

I have a prayer request. The Lord has given me much peace about my pregnancy and it has been very wonderful. I was taking part in a big christian women's conference this weekend where I was immersed in the spirit. I should have known I would be subject to spiritual attack; I had light spotting after sex with my husband last night and felt peaceful about it after prayer. Then last night I had a terrible dream I went in for a scan to make sure all was well and the baby had stopped developing and was not viable. I firmly believe with was a spiritual attack and have been praying against it. I would love your prayers as well to keep the enemy at bay. Being a part of this conference will surely leave me a target for further attack.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Mommieh25

xxx_faithful said:


> *FASTING*
> 
> I would like to take a few moments today to speak about fasting. If any of your favourite christian speakers have any sermons on fasting, i highly recommend you have a listen to what they have to say about the topic. Even download them on your phone as a podcast and have a daily meditation of the Lord's word over your day.
> 
> Do any of you know much about fasting?
> 
> What does fasting mean to you?
> 
> Believe it or not, fasting isn't a fad diet to lose weight. It isn't a fast that deprives you from food so you can get in a habit to listen to God and read his Word. It's something more tangible then that.
> 
> Fasting to me, is a release of heaven poured out into your life. Fasting breaks any strongholds that have held your prayers ransom. Fasting releases God from his throne for a moment to come down to where we are and to help us fight the thing we are fighting for. Fasting changes things, it changes your attitude, your circumstance, even the very thing you are praying for. Fasting opens room for God to work in your life and to show you things he has been waiting to show you. Fasting isn't about food, it is however about taking away temporarily the thing that has the most hold over your life. Maybe it be your phone, the tv, perhaps it is food for you. Fasting isn't so much taking away then it is about adding. God wants to ADD to your life, not eliminate.
> 
> Allow God to speak to you where he wants to work in your life. Allow room for God, today.
> 
> *xxx_faithful*


Yes I do believe in fasting. In fact this I'd confirmation. I felt led of the Lrd today to go on a fast. So you are my witness. I thank The Lord for you sis.:thumbup:


----------



## xxx_faithful

Mommieh25 said:


> Yes I do believe in fasting. In fact this I'd confirmation. I felt led of the Lrd today to go on a fast. So you are my witness. I thank The Lord for you sis.:thumbup:

Hi Mommieh25,

I am so glad you have felt led by the Holy Spirit to fast. We all need cleansing, just like we need to detox our bodies from impurities, we also need to detox our soul. Just because we cannot see our soul like we can see our bodies, if anything our soul needs more attending to, and more purifying. Fasting is a fantastic way to reconnect our body with our mind and give it over to God.

I will also be fasting when this child is born shortly. For 2015, i am personally tired of praying the same prayer for a few family members to give their lives to God. Im a prayer warrior by nature but overwhelmed by their stubbornness to 'Let go, Let God.' They will have no choice but to surrender to Gods love and grace when i am done praying and fasting for them :wink wink:

How is everyones week looking?

*xxx_faithful
*


----------



## Mommieh25

xxx_faithful said:


> Mommieh25 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I do believe in fasting. In fact this I'd confirmation. I felt led of the Lrd today to go on a fast. So you are my witness. I thank The Lord for you sis.:thumbup:
> 
> Hi Mommieh25,
> 
> I am so glad you have felt led by the Holy Spirit to fast. We all need cleansing, just like we need to detox our bodies from impurities, we also need to detox our soul. Just because we cannot see our soul like we can see our bodies, if anything our soul needs more attending to, and more purifying. Fasting is a fantastic way to reconnect our body with our mind and give it over to God.
> 
> I will also be fasting when this child is born shortly. For 2015, i am personally tired of praying the same prayer for a few family members to give their lives to God. Im a prayer warrior by nature but overwhelmed by their stubbornness to 'Let go, Let God.' They will have no choice but to surrender to Gods love and grace when i am done praying and fasting for them :wink wink:
> 
> How is everyones week looking?
> 
> *xxx_faithful
> *Click to expand...

I understand exactly. My husband and I have been discussing this. You must press in and go higher in The Lord to see the manifestations of certain things. We must always remember that there are some "these kinds" that require prayer and fasting for deliverance.


----------



## sportysgirl

The hospital rang on Monday, the results show that our baby has down syndrome. We are still in shock and taking the information in.

Still can't believe this is happening after all we have been through. 

Please pray for us.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hello ladies. Just popping into try to catch up! Dd had surgery a week ago to remove all 4 wisdom teeth & has recovered well! Praise Him! Afm-Nothing TTC wise, but am still workibg on weight loss & saving for IVF...Have been having issues with my foot but thankfully it looks like some inserts & different type of shoe is going to be a quick fix! The Lord is so good! Our pastor was talking about unanswered prayers, while it always makes me sad to think that God may not give us a baby in the end, I just can't let go of the dream if handing my dh his baby! I have prayed that God take away the desire & block our path if ivf is not in His Will for us, but He has yet to do either.... I pray for continued guidance & grace on this journey for all of us. I pray for peace & understanding, calmness & love for each of you ladies today.


----------



## Mommieh25

sportysgirl said:


> The hospital rang on Monday, the results show that our baby has down syndrome. We are still in shock and taking the information in.
> 
> Still can't believe this is happening after all we have been through.
> 
> Please pray for us.

So sorry Sporty. I will definitely be praying.


----------



## No Doubt

Sporty I'm so sorry to hear the news. God had a plan though hun. Will be praying for you and yours.

Cupcake, glad to hear of the speedy recoveries. Praying God guides you on your journey.

Hello to all the other ladies on this thread. Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Fern81

Sporty- praying for strength and peace of mind xxxxxx. God will be with you throughout everything hun.

Cupcake- I also just pray for the strength to accept God's will even though I don't understand it. I will also ask Him to remove the desire for a child and the sadness that it brings from my heart, seems like a worthwhile prayer. All the best to you hun.

Glad to hear from all you ladies and hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Fern81

I need your advice ladies. I've been on a break but am reconsidering my options.

I'm out for this cycle, as expected, started spotting so AF should be here soon (wasn't ttc in any case). My dilemma is this: I really don't know what to do next. I'm praying about it but I still have no clear idea.
My three options are: 
* Trying a low dose clomid again
* Trying without clomid (I did O this past cycle without clomid but I suspect it was just because I had residual clomid in my system).
* Going back on birth control pill... that might sound strange but I've had cramps for the past 2 cycles every single day. Today my left ovary (the one that is worst affected by endo) is very very sore. My back hurts. All those things make me suspect my endo is back. Cramping and spotting and feeling tired all the time is really dragging me down. So if I go back on bcp it will suppress the endo to a degree. ALSO, I won't have false hope every month and that will probably improve my quality of life. (I plan on making an appointment with an endo specialist for June, in any case.)

Now if I stop trying, the benefits are obvious as I described above. I really, really want to stop trying. The only downside is that my 1% chance of ever falling pregnant will become 0%. I'm scared that I would blame myself for making that decision one day when I'm too old to have kids at all.

Please give me your honest advice! 

I am praying that we have a baby but that God's will be done and that He gives me peace of mind with whatever road is the right road. I trust that your opinions will be part of an answer to that prayer.


----------



## cupcakestoy

I know how you hate to lose that little bit of hope each cycle. Our dr gave us a 3-5% chance or lower of natural conception on our own, but even still each cycle I find myself a little hopeful that maybe God will give us one of those Miracle conceptions I read or hear about all the time, yet here we are still waiting *sigh...It's so hard to actually let TTC go. I know we are supposedly NTNP, but I do know when I Ovulate & try to make sure we bd during that time. Why? I don't know. I guess I'm afraid we might miss our chance at that elusive one in a million shot? Sweetie, I have no solid words of wisdom, other than to pray about it & listen for His guidance. I do believe He gives the Dr's the ability to help us though. Have you been to an RE or FS? I probably would try to get your appt moved up to discuss the endo, as well as your options, before making any decisions. Much love & prayers for you!


----------



## No Doubt

Fern, I hope I'm not sounding insensitive. But couldn't you have the best of both options? You want to stop trying right? So couldn't you just stop without the bcp? This way you aren't trying, and if though do fall pregnant at some point then you won't feel guilty later for not trying. But after rereading your post I'm assuming the bcp helps with pain you get from the endo?


----------



## littlejune

Sportsygirl- That must be hard and shocking. I am also pregnant and I completely understand the deep, deep desire to have your baby be perfect and healthy- I want that too SO badly. I'm not sure where I would be if I find myself in your position in a few weeks. However, from a perspective of someone who is working in and becoming a special ed teacher- you are going to be so so blessed. I know you know this, but I want to affirm this truth. Your baby is going to be so loved, and so happy and will still have so many opportunities. You can't imagine how much this baby will shine, and teach others. I'm not discrediting the shock or hardship of this news, but I am telling you how magical downs kids are, and what a wonderful life you will give your baby. This is a deep trust God has put in you to take care of a child with special needs, it's an honor- you must truly be a wonderful woman. I will pray for you guys!!

Cupcake- Keep up the hard work towards fitness, it isn't easy. I have really struggled with health and wellness this first trimester, more than ever before in my life. I have faith in you!

Fern- I wish I had more wisdom to offer, but I honestly don't. Just know I will keep you in my prayers.

AFM- I have really been a prayer warrior against the enemy and for my baby. As a natural worrier- of course I get carried away in fear with this pregnancy, but by the grace of God and spending time in his word and prayer, he has truly given me peace. Now, I just need to be more conscious of honoring my body for myself and my baby- falling into a routine of eating sugars and carbs is too easy as it's all that really sounds good, or stays down right now. But my body is not my own- and certainly my health now is more important than ever. I'm praying for, and asking for prayer in a journey towards a more healthy pregnancy.


----------



## No Doubt

June I understand that. Eating healthy in pregnancy was ready for my, but not now and I'm breastfeeding. Well natural sugars help...like fruit? When I was pregnant and would get a sweet craving I would have a pb&j. Not the healthiest but better than sweets and it can serve as a meal. Prepacking meals also worked for me.


----------



## ProfWife

Fern - I'd suggest seeing if that specialist can move up the date. You could go on bc temporarily until you can meet with a specialist in order to give yourself a few months off the feeling of ttc. Keep in mind though, that after bcp, your cycles can continue to change. There's no real "advantage" to bcp other than knowing that it's a lower percentage (can't say 0 - I have a nephew conceived on bcp and a good friend's baby same thing). 

Sportysgirl - I'll be praying for you and your husband and your sweet little baby. It may not be expected, but God wasn't thrown a curve ball by your situation or your reactions to it. He knows what is going on and what that child will do in life. And He knew you would be the perfect Mommy for the little one. Praying for your peace as you start this journey.

AFM - Follicle scan revealed a 23mm on right and a 21.3mm on left. E2 level - 222. I'm triggering tonight. I think this may be the best chance we've had in the 2.25 years we've been trying!


----------



## No Doubt

Praying it all works Pro. Those are good numbers it sounds like. Beautiful follie length!


----------



## littlejune

That's a great suggestion, No Doubt- thank you!


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Thanks for the support, the time you have taken to reply to a difficult question is really appreciated. I wanted some outside opinions (bigger picture) to help me make this personal decision and you ladies have been very helpful. Have also talked to DH and my sister extensively, and have come to a decision for now.
I'm going to try and schedule the appt for the endometriosis specialist asap, but it will still take a few months. The previous bcp that I've been on was prescribed by my GP; I want the specialist to prescribe something specifically helpful for endo (yes, it suppresses endometrial growth so decreases the endo pain). In the mean time, we are going to ttc this month with low dose clomid (!), probably take a break from clomid again next month and see what happens. DH and I decided (again) to not plan too far ahead. I can always go back on bcp for a while and ttc after that again. But I have decided to get professional advice as to which bcp will be the best for this painful endo situation.
We also approached my sister about the possibility of her being a surrogate, and talked about maybe doing ivf one day (I don't really want to go that route but we will see how we feel if still no bfp in another couple of years!). DH is still dead set against adoption. For now we are still going to focus on what's good in life and wait to see the dr before making other decisions.

I don't want to give up on the idea of having kids but at the same time ttc and failing each month is extremely grueling and getting more so with each passing year. So I need to take my mental health into consideration as well. Anyways, for now we will still try till I get to see the dr.

Hope you all have a blessed week!

Thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies! Checking in to see how we are all doing. Things are well...busy and exhausting, but good, lol.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey! Same around here! Losing weight, saving money for ivf, but we are gearing up to do a few more iuis beginning in July!


----------



## ProfWife

I've completed 3 medicated months with nothing but a potential chemical pregnancy to show. I have to repeat my hsg this month; so we have to take the month off of medication. 

I'm having a really crappy day. Hit me that since I'm leaving my school, no one will be around to actually celebrate with me if I do get pregnant. I've watched all my friends be surrounded by all this love and encouragement...I will miss out on that. Most of the people I've helped (showers, food, visits, etc.) have moved or are leaving or have 2-3 kids...I can't expect them to help us in any way - it's not fair to ask people already tapped out...

So, I'm just feeling like even if we do finally fall pregnant - there won't even be anyone around to celebrate with us. I know, it's selfish of me to think that way. I've missed out on so much already... the miracle of a surprise baby, the blissful ignorance that people sometimes struggle to conceive, potentially even natural conception is going to be taken from me as we may have to go to IVF to have a biological child...to have to give up the excitement of friends, the daily enouragement I've tried to be to others...it's reduced me to tears today.

Pity party of one - table is clearly ready......

(Sorry...had to get that out)


----------



## cupcakestoy

Pro-*virtual hugs* vent away sweetie! I do believe you will be surprised by people who are there to celebrate your bfp when the time comes, but I know I feel like people are lapping us too!


----------



## ProfWife

I know - I think deep down I'm having a hard time giving up my role as teacher at the end of the year. It's defined a large part of who I am for 11 years of a career and 15 years including college. Now, I'm giving it up - not to become a mother though...I'm not pregnant. I always thought I'd be leaving it to take on a new role - - - but this is a blind leap when it comes to that. There's not something waiting for me. It's scary. 

A lot of the angst that got poured out at you unfortunate listeners today came from the fact I was cooped up with my inlaws since Tuesday (negative tests and AF start) without an outlet or a moment alone except when showering and sleeping. They just left and it all came tumbling out...


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry Pro. I know it's difficult, especially when you feel like people are lapping you. I'd felt that way, but people were there for me and they will be there for you too.


----------



## littlejune

Pro- really sorry you're feeling this way. I find there is nothing worse than really having hard emotions to deal with but having to socialize or host people. I will definitely keep you in my prayers during these last few weeks of the school year- and pray that God work through you and give you peace and joy for this leap of faith.

AFM- I do need prayer ladies. I love my job so much, but unfortunately my kids are just too aggressive for me to return next year; to be honest- today is the first day back from spring break and I am really nervous to return now as I've gotten considerably bigger in the last 2.5 weeks. I don't know if I could handle myself if I managed to get injured and hurt my baby. Also, I will really miss my boys next year. I have a lot of mixed emotions for these last few weeks with them. What's more- my district is not suggesting they will help to accomodate me or transfer my position regardless of the danger to myself and my unborn baby. As it stands- my only real choice is to resign the end of this year and hope to try to find insurance we can afford to cover me in time to give birth. It's a pretty stressful situation- but God brought us here and he will take care of us.

Thanks ladies- have a wonderful week!


----------



## ProfWife

Littlejune - Can husband's insurance pick you up or is it too expensive? The way ours works is if a "life event" occurs (like me quitting, having a child, etc), I can get on his insurance immediately. 

With the way your school year works, would you be covered through June or July? (Our contract runs August 1- July 31)


----------



## No Doubt

Praying for you June. If hubbs can't cover you do you think you could find something in the mean time?


----------



## littlejune

Thanks ladies- DH insurance premiums would go up to around 1500 a month with a baby and I. He is also a teacher and our insurance is ok for ourselves, but is ridiculous to add others onto. As it is, my term goes until sept 1. I'm due on the 18th so that's why I am a little bit nervous. We will opt for private insurance but in the meantime may look into state support- my biggest fear is just not having coverage while giving birth. I appreciate the prayers- I know it will all work out.


----------



## ProfWife

This will sound awful coming from a fellow teacher as I know how much we all love our schools and roles - - - do you have official "maternity leave" or paid time off you could use through the 18th of Sept and then not go back? 

COBRA may also have options for you. That's who picked up insurance after my father was forced to quit his job due to cancer treatments and time off (even though technically that's illegal, they went with the "he's not keeping up with demand" excuse...and FL is a "right to work" state which allows termination for cause if they can find one).


----------



## No Doubt

Good idea Pro. I don't think it sounds awful. People do that and as long as you've been there long enough you're entitled to that time. A girl at my job did that when she had her daughter. And it was no secret that she wasn't returning.


----------



## littlejune

Prof, that doesn't sound awful at all, I have looked into it and it looks like FMLA laws in our area state you must return to work for 90 days if you get any payment (for us, I think we use up all of our sick and personal days which amounts to about 4 weeks) otherwise you owe the money back. Also, no one wants to teach in the classroom I work in because the boys are so severe needs-it will be hard enough to find people at this point let a lone last minute. COBRA does have options- I can keep my insurance for 600 a month plus premiums and co pays. If worst comes to worst I will do that. I appreciate all of the help and suggestions. I've been researching this a lot- it just seems like a bit of a loss but I know God has it in his hands.


----------



## gotheem2014

Just wanted to introduce myself! I'm new here and just wanted more positive support than the other forums/groups I was part of! Thanks all!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome hun!


----------



## littlejune

welcome gotheem!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey Ladies! Hope all is well! Just wanted to pop in & say :wave: Have a Blessed day!


----------



## xxx_faithful

Ladies,

_I hope you stumble across this thread today and leave feeling the Grace of God upon your lives._

Just incase some of you don't know, Hubby and i haven't had a smooth journey into motherhood. I don't have regular cycles (last period was 2009!) and have pcos. We started trying in 2009, and happy to say we now have a girl (2yrs) and a boy (8weeks).

Infertility is something only one can sit back and empathise with but it takes someone to go through it to truly understand the heart-ache month after month. 
I've been a true believer on the power of thinking, the power of your words and the power of your actions. It's hard, i get it. But in order to survive the 'baby yearning journey' you have to sacrifice some of your pity for some of your hope.
Most of the thinking and actions i did in preparation for a baby i did in private, otherwise i'm pretty sure my friends and family would of thought i was crazy (some of my family knew and simply thought i was charming, bless them!) I planned and prepared behind closed doors because i did it for me. I did it for my own sanity, and somewhere along the line, my heart began to believe what i was preparing for.
In my spare time i was searching online for baby bargains, things for nursery, signed myself up for maternity clothes email subscriptions, i would fold away my tiny outfits and all my babydoll dresses and leggings i placed in 'easy to grab' spots in my closet. Sometimes before going to bed i would write to my baby girl or baby boy, and write about the type of mother i wish to be for them. In and amongst the fun of pretending i was pregnant, it would somehow take the stress off trying to be.

I would eat clean gluten free foods, go to the naturopath, do detoxes and even sometimes try and push my tummy out as far as i could to see what my stomach would like if there was a baby in there. I was in retrospect, killing my body of any chance NOT to hold onto a baby, i was ridding my body of any excuse or reason not to fall pregnant. I was preparing my body for prime health and my uterus for a soon to be tinsy winsy flatmate.
Yeah it seemed fun the months i would do all of this, and sometimes a little psychotic but it enabled me a glimpse of hope. I was, 'putting it out there'. I wanted to feel pregnant, be a mother, i didn't want to dream it anymore and i wanted to act it out, until the day my body was so confused weather it was or wasn't and conceived a baby. 

It's okay to feel down and out sometimes.. it's your own journey with God, and your self. It's your story, it's your testimony to others. So make it a good one. Have a good story to tell. Let yourself be shown in the best light, it's okay to cry and have moments where your husband has to drag you back out of the pit you placed yourself in, just as long as at the end of the day, you pick yourself up, pick that lil glimmer of hope, and keep walking.


*xxx_faithful*


----------



## No Doubt

And congrats hun!


----------



## littlejune

Thanks for sharing faithful! I remember after getting so, so sick last year visiting my gyno at the time who told me I was so sick that I shouldn't expect to fall pregnant within two years and not to be alarmed. I felt pretty down, but knew my body needed time to heal- I was infact, too thin to have a menstrual cycle at that point. As I slowly put on weight I began having a period again, but my cycles were anovulatory *I get mittlezhmertz, so I know pretty well when I ovulate and from which ovary* 

I'm so glad God has plans above ours. I had a great plan. A solid one. I was going to continue to let my body recover and slowly wean off my medicine until I no longer needed it, enroll in my post-bacc degree program and hopefully down the road DH and I would fall pregnant. We knew we possibly COULD as we were not preventing other than *sorry for the crass title* the "pull n pray". However, I guess I just didn't think it would happen so soon. Just two cycles of ovulating I fell pregnant. I haven't gotten my post bac degree and in fact my already risky job became even riskier. 

It's a huge step of faith beginning to start a family. I have found myself more vulnerable and dependent on God since the possibility of finally falling pregnant has been a real one, and into my pregnancy. I'm so glad God knows best and didn't wait a year or two until my perfect plan for my body's healing, and my education took place. 

All of this to say, let's remember who's in control. It's okay to take all of this to God. I tend to pray: "God, your will be done." I think he often replies with... "Yes, it's going to be" I've learned to be bold in my prayers and as Faithful has so eloquently stated- to believe for the best. Live in hope and faith and joy daily and know he has a plan set out already for us.

Hope today is blessed ladies!


----------



## Laska5

feeling very bitter & angry right now. Just found out that our second pregnancy is another miscarriage. HCG dropped from 1457 to 902. I'm starting to wonder if this will ever happen for us. It took us 8 months to conceive after the last miscarriage. I feel like I keep getting knocked down again & again - I'm not sure what God's plan is here. I'm debating on just shipping out to Nepal & go do something worthwhile- get my mind off of all of this! I'm just so frustrated!


----------



## littlejune

So sorry laska5, I can't imagine how angry and hurt you must be feeling. It's times like these I wish we could get a straight answer from God as to WHY?!?!?! Why not now?!! The only thing I can think to say for comfort, is from the book of Joshua, chapter 6 at the fall of jericho. verses two through 5 says: "I have delivered Jericho into your hands, along with its king and its fighting men. March around the city once with all the armed men. Do this for six days. Have seven priests blowing the trumpets. When you hear them sound a long blast on the trumpets, have all the people give a loud shout; then the wall of the city will collapse and the people will go up, every man straight in." The thing I think can be the takeaway here is that God had promised them good stating that he had delivered jericho into their hands, before the walls had even come down. God still has good promised to you even though the barriers have not yet crashed down for you to see. The other point, is that he called them to faith in something crazy for a promise they could not yet see: march around a wall for 6 days and on the 7th the walls crash? It didn't make any sense, and if I were them I wouldn't think it would work- I would think it sounded crazy. I think right now you're in a time where God may be calling you to be faithful to him in the midst of something crazy, and to cling to the goodness he promises to deliver.

I know it's easy for me to type out a passage and hope it will comfort you- but it's probably not easy for you to read it and think: "AHA! every thing is better now!" I will be praying for you, because miscarriages are rough. Just keep walking around the walls, lady. They will crash (so to speak) some day.


----------



## No Doubt

So sorry laska. Praying for you guys.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Laska5 said:


> feeling very bitter & angry right now. Just found out that our second pregnancy is another miscarriage. HCG dropped from 1457 to 902. I'm starting to wonder if this will ever happen for us. It took us 8 months to conceive after the last miscarriage. I feel like I keep getting knocked down again & again - I'm not sure what God's plan is here. I'm debating on just shipping out to Nepal & go do something worthwhile- get my mind off of all of this! I'm just so frustrated!

I'm so sorry to hear Laska, I miscarried my first baby at 12weeks, had a baby girl and miscarried again at 5weeks and 7weeks, and now have a son. My story was far from perfect and far from the plan i had for my life. I am thinking of you and will be praying for you. Miscarriages&#8230; i can't even begin to tell you how devastating the hurt is, i can only imagine what you are going through ..

*xxx_faithful*


----------



## blessedmomma

i would like to join. im not ttc, but im a christian and would like to pray for and encourage whomever i can :)


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome blessed! And congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## littlejune

welcome blessedmomma


----------



## cupcakestoy

Welcome Blessed! I appreciate all the prayers I can get!

Not alot to update ladies. Just working on my weight & trying to keep the faith that my Journey is on going for a reason! Praying we will have a surprise BFP, while waiting for IVF, but either way God's got this & it will all be as he has planned :)


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks for the warm welcome <3

Lord Jesus, I lift all these ladies up to you. Please bless them abundantly! amen.

cupcake- i see you had a tr. i didnt want to wait as long to conceive this time so i took a handful of herbs to move things along when my ppaf came back. one of the herbs i used was called red clover. not sure if you had tried it, but its supposed to help heal from a tr by removing scar tissue that may block the tube. i didnt have a tr, but do remember reading about it so i thought i would throw that out there.

and if anyone needs any help with herbs that will help ttc, dont hesitate to ask! God has supplied many herbs for these purposes. all glory to our Lord and Savior :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

just wanted to add that i have been told twice that i was infertile and would not be able to have anymore children. i have had several after both times lol. believe in the Lord above anything you are feeling or being told. He is able to do more than we could dare to ask or think!


----------



## havefaith01

Hi Ladies! Can I join you all? I could definitely use some prayers. on April 17th I had to have A D&C, Found out baby's heart stopped at about 8.5 weeks. We were completely heartbroken! We are trying again. I am in the two week wait right now, hoping it ends in a BFP! I know God has a plan, and it is all in his timing, I am praying that his timing is now. I was reading a verse from the bible the other day and it said to ask God BOLDLY, with the intent of knowing he will do it!


----------



## blessedmomma

Miscarriages are so absolutely heartbreaking. I was not saved when I had my two miscarriages but I have since felt the Lord tell me some things that has drawn praise from me. Something was obviously wrong with my babies and He took them to live in His perfect paradise instead of letting them suffer. And as a mom if i have to grieve a time instead of having my babies suffer a lifetime then that's what was best. God is good and worthy of praise even when we hurt. I have not went back and read this whole thread but I lay my hands on it now and ask God to bring comfort and His peace for anyone who has lost a child or is dealing with infertility. I ask in Jesus name that He heal and bless you all. Amen


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome havefaith!


----------



## havefaith01

blessedmomma said:


> Miscarriages are so absolutely heartbreaking. I was not saved when I had my two miscarriages but I have since felt the Lord tell me some things that has drawn praise from me. Something was obviously wrong with my babies and He took them to live in His perfect paradise instead of letting them suffer. And as a mom if i have to grieve a time instead of having my babies suffer a lifetime then that's what was best. God is good and worthy of praise even when we hurt. I have not went back and read this whole thread but I lay my hands on it now and ask God to bring comfort and His peace for anyone who has lost a child or is dealing with infertility. I ask in Jesus name that He heal and bless you all. Amen[/QUOTE
> 
> what a beautiful post!!! Thank you!


----------



## happynewmom1

I am so so happy to have found this thread! I have recently had 2 early losses and it's been very heartbreaking. I know I am blessed to have the children I do now. God has been so good to us. We would love to have another baby and are just trying to put it in God's hands on timing. This month we are ntnp basically and I'm trying to get healthier. I've started maca so if anyone has any experience with that, I'd love to hear it. Or actually any info on other herbs would be great too. You ladies seem so supportive and sweet. Am praying for you all! 

Blessedmomma, that was absolutely beautiful!


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome happy! Sorry to hear about your losses.


----------



## blessedmomma

here are the supplements i have used or am using...

vitamins (can be used all month long and in pregnancy)
-b-50 or b-100 complex. necessary for hormone regulation and progesterone production.
-vitamin e can stop miscarriages and is found to be low in most miscarriages.
-vitamin d is necessary for hormone production and is found to be low in women with lpd and low progesterone.
-magnesium is necessary and vital for every part of your body. your brain uses it to fire electrical impulses called synapses. very necessary to have adequate amounts for hormone production.
-zinc is needed for egg and sperm health.
-a good prenatal vitamin since most of us are lacking in some vitamin nowadays.

herbs to be used before ovulation
-red clover boosts egg health and slightly raises estrogen. very good for hormone production.
-rhodiola rosea is great for egg health. also works as a natural antidepressant and for weight loss and energy.
-evening primrose oil/borage oil/flax seed oil boost production of cm and slightly raise estrogen. borage oil being the strongest. 
-black cohosh has been shown to increase pregnancy rates by 170% when used cd1-12. will slightly raise estrogen and boost egg health. works well in conjunction with clomid.
-tribulus will boost egg health and assist hormone regulation.
-royal jelly will boost egg health and assist hormone regulation.
-DHEA will boost estrogen and egg health
-green tea can assist with cm production and slightly raise estrogen but can also stop absorption of folic acid which is necessary for baby so i didnt use too much and for only about a week.
-soy is used like clomid. it boosts egg health and increases estrogen which makes a stronger ovulation, that in turn produces more progesterone. use it days 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8, or 5-9 in amounts of between 100-200 mg per day or in a pattern of increasing the amount each day.
-dong quai will help regulate hormones

herbs that can be used all month long and even in pregnancy
-vitex can slightly raise estrogen but when used long term will increase progesterone.
-red raspberry leaf is a wonderful womens tonic. will regulate hormones strengthens female organs. it is a phyto-preogesterone as well.
-False unicorn root is an awesome herb for hormones. it will regulate hormones and boost egg health. it has stopped many miscarriages by relaxing a crampy/contracting unterus and increasing hcg and progesterone at the same time.
-ubiquinol- is the best form of coq10 and assists in egg health. increases blood flow to uterus and ovaries. great for pregnancy as well to get blood flow to the baby which is their nutrition and oxygen.
-maca is an adaptogen that is used for hormonal balance and energy

there are plenty more out there, but these are just the ones i used. hope it helps someone :)


----------



## happynewmom1

No Doubt said:


> Welcome happy! Sorry to hear about your losses.

Thank you! Are you ttc your third too? Your kids are so so cute! 

Blessedmomma, wow! That's a lot of good information! Wish I could do all that :) I had no idea green tea absorbs folic acid. Eek! We have been drinking a lot of green tea recently. I will make a different kind of iced tea for me now! 

Hope you ladies are all doing well this morning :hugs:


----------



## littlejune

welcome happynewmom1! I will pray for your ttc journey! 

Ladies, probably not a big deal- but found out I have a short cervix and may be at an increased risk for pre term labour. We ALSO found out we are having a baby BOY! If you could lift him up that he stays healthy and in there full term, I would appreciate it.

Funny thing- even though I'm at risk for pre term labour, I have this sneaking suspicion he will be late haha.


----------



## No Doubt

Happy, not ttc yet. We are trying to move but I've we are there and settled we will start trying again.

June, congrats on a boy! I was in a group with a woman who had a short cervix when I was preggo with my son. They put in a stitch to help keep things closed and whatnot. They were going to keep baby in until at least 26 weeks. She started dilating very early on. Her baby was late! Just goes to show, you never know and God's plan is always perfect. Praying for and the little mister!


----------



## blessedmomma

littlejune- lifting you and the little guy up in prayer. congrats on your baby boy :cloud9: boys are awesome


----------



## me222

Hi all. How are we all going today? 
Welcome to the newcomers on this thread! I feel like one of the old ones who has been on here since GodsJewel started this...still waiting on miracle children. Praying for each of you today- that we will look to Jesus in everything and that He'll provide.


----------



## littlejune

Thanks for the prayers ladies! I go back in thursday to ensure all looks stable.

Me222 I will lift up your ttc journey- I've known several people who have been or were going through ttc for many years and it can be really hard.


----------



## uwa_amanda

It's been a LONG time since I've posted on this thread. Just wanted to drop by and let yall know how I've been doing...

My husband and I are getting ready to celebrate 10 years of wedded bliss! I am so thankful that God brought him into my life. I don't know what I would do without him.

He and I went to SoulStock this past weekend and had a wonderful time. It is an outdoor festival that is two days long in Decatur, AL featuring many different Christian artists and plenty of praise and worship. for KING & COUNTRY was there so I was SUPER excited about that. I have now seen them in concert twice now! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: We are making plans to go to SoulStock again next year. 

Anyway...just wanted to post a little message to let yall know that I am praying for each of you and your families in whatever situations you are in. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hi Amanda! Happy early Anniversary! Soulstock sounds like TCTC that we have here. A weekend of Praise & Worship! The kids & I go every January & receive a huge blessing to kick off our New Year each time we go! I am going on the Emmaus Walk in July! SOOOO Excited to get to do it! 

Hey ladies, Been a while for me too! Not alot of TTC news to report :/ Still Not necessarily "trying" each cycle, but still hoping! lol I have been sticking with my diet & exercise plan & the weight is falling off! :happydance: 35 pounds lost so far! I have developed a taste for the gym, even though some days I don't like it as much...Usually on those days I'm tired or my body is exhausted! I know to take a day off when that happens & then I'm able to get right back at it the next day! I do usually try to push mow the yard on days I don't go....Seems to be a good combination. 

I hope everyone is well! Prayers sent for each of you today!


----------



## No Doubt

So glad to hear you ladies ate doing well and enjoying life! Congrats on your weight loss cupcake! It's a struggle I know...but so worth it in the end. I need to get back to it.

Not a big update here either. Living life and taking care of the babes. My din well be two and my daughter six months on the 2nd! Wow! We are actually selling the house and moving to NC. Please pray this process is speedy for us. please also pay for me. I've been having some stress and anxiety issues, and it's about stuff that would never happen...just always thinking the worst is on its way. I want to be happy in my life not worrisome, and I don't want my kids to become familiar with that. Hubbs and I are doing much better than we were last year, but his job situation is a stressor. Please pray this works itself out somehow. That's all from me for now. Love you ladies to life!


----------



## blessedmomma

amanda- that sounds kinda like our winter jam. so wonderful! :)

cupcake- yay for the weight loss! its hard work, but very worth it :thumbup:

no doubt- i hope the move goes well and you have victory over your worries and anxieties :hugs:

praying for you all!


----------



## No Doubt

Blessed, thank you for the scripture in your siggy. I am so overwhelmed with everything right now...stressed, nervous, anxious, worried. All of those things that are not of God. And then I read your siggy just as I was exciting. A wonderful reminder that it will all be ok. I thought to myself yesterday how the Lord told us He did not give us a spirit of fear but if peace and a sound mind. Then I thought why am I giving this so much attention if that's the case as I know it's not from Him? My ocd gets in the way of me relinquishing control and the worry continues, but I'm trying. I have to grow my faith and know that although I don't see the end game God already knows and is taking care of me and my family.


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Just checking in - I haven't been on much since we have stopped ttc. We got the news that DH might be getting a salary increase so then we can POSSIBLY consider IVF. Just maybe. I am going to see a specialist at a fertility clinic end of June and will hear what he says first.

No doubt - I also struggle with anxiety issues; have been my whole life. Sometimes it's more under control but the past few months it has been getting worse. My sister's twins are almost due to be born, I am obviously still not pregnant after having an operation and doing 7 clomid months, and really struggling with it atm... also my grandfather just passed away and it's completely overwhelmed me. Guess I just want to say I know what it feels like to have negative emotions overwhelm me. I am in fact going to start seeing a Biblical counselor to help me cope.

I pray that you may find a tranquil mind and strength & peace again. x

Cupcakestoy - Glad to see that you on the other hand are doing well & full of energy! Great job on the weight loss. X What an inspiration!

:hi: everyone else! May you all have a happy week and experience a lot of blessings in all the little things. :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Fern, so sorry to hear about grandfather. I pray you find strength, peace and comfort in our God.

Aa far as the Clomid, I've been there. Before my son we tried for two years, I did two iuis and nine rounds of Clomid...of which none worked. I actually had the ivf consult add I was told it wouldn't happen any other way...BUT GOD! The Clomid got to be too much for me physically, I was in pain every month and having to take off work so I stopped taking it. A few months later Virtue was on his way, all by himself, no help necessary. I say this to encourage you and remind you that God still knows what He is doing. He still has a plan and though you can't see it and it hurts to be going through what you're going through, He hasn't deviated from His plan. Ask and it shall be given unto you. Stay in faith and be blessed hun.


----------



## littlejune

Cupcakestoy- congrats on the weight loss. I follow you on the weight loss before baby board and I am so happy and inspired at your journey.

Nodoubt & Fern- I have an anxiety disorder. I get you. I actually have OCD- that disorder everyone says they have and no one really understands? LOL yep, that one. I'm not ritualistic *meaning I don't have to take so many steps, or count things, etc* but I have obsessive thought patterns *and I do check my phone about 4 times after my alarm is set just to make sure lol*. It's so easy to get sucked into a pattern of fear thinking, and you actually build natural pathways in your brain that make you continuously have those thoughts without any real control. It's pretty frustrating. I did two years of cognitive behavioural therapy with a christian phsycotherapist and it helped immensely. Prayer also helps- learning to take thoughts captive, and truly spending time each day with God helps me so much. I'm just throwing this out there as someone who truly knows anxiety and what has worked for me. ALSO- diet. Weird. A clean diet helps.

Lastly, thank you all ladies who prayed over my short cervix. Despite my worrisome nature, I truly wasn't worried and for good cause. God gave me peace and when they went back in to check things yesterday- my cervix was a very long, healthy 4 cm. Pretty miraculous to go from: "take it easy and let's monitor things" to "your perfectly fine". Very thankful to God.


----------



## Godsjewel

It's been way too long since I've logged on. I still think of you all and pray for you, that God would comfort you during this waiting time. Reading these posts brought me back to the place of when I longed for a child and was in the waiting season for almost 7 years. God is so faithful, hold fast to His word and promises.

As for me, I'm a busy and blessed stay at home mom. My babies are 10 months old now and are doing extremely well, thank you Jesus! Our testimony has reached so many people and think about it, yours is being written out right now.

God bless you all and big hugs!!!


----------



## No Doubt

June I have OCD too. I used to take meds, just for a few months, and that seemed to help balance things. I was don't count things either, but do have to constantly check behind doing something a million times to make sure it happened. Think I just have a lot going on right now and it's becoming overwhelming.


----------



## littlejune

No Doubt- my ocd gets worse with business in life,definitely. It was literally God's supernatural peace that I DID NOT spend hours upon hours researching everything about a short cervix. I totally understand how bad it gets during stress.


----------



## Fern81

What's up with us and OCD? I also have it (also don't have rituals but double check everything, neat freak etc). I personally think it is our subconscious minds trying to control events/circumstances around ourselves in a very uncertain world. I also used to have an eating disorder as well as addictive behavior (when I was much younger)!

It is absolutely necessary to relinquish control to God but what a difficult thing to do.

Thinking about you ladies. Each of us with our own joys and struggles - may we all have a blessed week with time for quiet, joyful reflection on what He has already done for us and what we know He will do in the future! xx


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies! Hope you are all doing well! Hope those of you who are pregnant are having good pregnancies that are blessed with wonderful times and memories. Praying for your health and strength and the health of your little ones.

I've popped in to ask for prayer myself. All is well. I've recently found out I'm pregnant again. I'm excited, but nervous as we are trying to sell or house and move to a different state. Just a lot going in. This was unexpected, but a blessing none the less. Thank you in advance ladies!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats No doubt! Add me to the list too please. In limbo right now with a natural bfp!!!! Doubling time is "ok" at 61 hours but progesterone was beyond low....supplementing twice a day & just giving it to God!


----------



## blessedmomma

Congrats ladies!!! Praying for you both!!


----------



## No Doubt

Prayers cupcake. The progesterone should help. May three Lord protect your womb give you a good and final diagnosis. A happy and healthy 9 months to you hun!

Thanks blessed. Hope things are going well for you!


----------



## ProfWife

Congrats to both of you.

I'm still LTTTC...35th cycle... we're moving to iui next month and October (which marks the completion of 3 years TTC for us). If all of that is unsuccessful, it will be ivf in January/February.


----------



## littlejune

Definitely lifting you ladies up who are newly pregnant and who are ttc. It's a crazy journey, having a baby!

I could use prayer over the final weeks of my pregnancy. I just feel so anxious over everything; if I have a cramp I worry it's labour, if he has a slow movement day I worry he's in distress, I worry about money. EVERYTHING. Also, it's partially hormones. But still very hard to just fully rely on God.


----------



## No Doubt

Pro, glad you have a plan in place. Praying that God will bless you!

June, rest assured you're not the first and went be the last to feel that way, lol. Slow movement I'd most likely because baby is cramped in there. A cramp could really be anything at this point, but you'll know when it's labor, lol. And trust it will all work out financially...it always does. Praying for peace and calmness for you hun!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Prayers ladies! Pro-if this LO doesn't stick we are moving onto ivf in the spring as we planned before this bfp..,.nerve wracking!


----------



## blessedmomma

praying for all of you. 

newly pregnant moms I am lifting you and babies to Jesus.

prof- I'm asking God to open your womb and give you these precious desires.

little- I'm asking God to give you some rest and comfort from your worries.

all in Jesus name, amen.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Beta went up to 111, 38.72 DT! Praying for God's glory in this pregnancy :)


----------



## blessedmomma

awesome cupcake, ptl!!!


----------



## ProfWife

Great news, Cupcake! Sounds like he or she has made a little home and will stick around! Can't wait to hear the next round of good news! I'm guessing next step is more bloodwork and a scan at 7 weeks?


----------



## cupcakestoy

Redrawing betas tomorrow & Monday for sure, appt Tues with dr. Probably US end of next week...


----------



## ProfWife

Praying for beautiful numbers for you and little one tomorrow!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks Pro. I'm trying to just go with whatever comes along. Trying not to symptom spot or daydream about this LO. Praying its not a tubal pregnancy for sure, as I am high risk for that! Honestly, I haven't accepted that I am pregnant :/ Just feels like I'm waiting for the bottom to fall out. I hate it that I don't let myself have joy in this bfp, but my heart remembers the last MC. Hoping if all progresses well, after seeing a heartbeat it will be more real for me...Just praying we make it that far at this point! Please lift me up to God to help me rest in Him & take away the developing anxiety that I feel today!


----------



## No Doubt

Praying for you hun. I know a lot of women have tried to not enjoy it or not get attached because of the fear of m/c. I pray God give you peace in this time.


----------



## me222

CupCake- congratulations!!!! That is very exciting:). Praying all goes well.

Afm- still waiting and praying for children.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Ty! Still hanging in there. Too early to see anything on US still, but Dr. Thinks its looking ok. Got labs today, then US when we get back in town is the plan so far. Still struggling with anxiety. Thanks for continued prayers!


----------



## No Doubt

This us sounding like it's it hun! So happy for you!


----------



## cupcakestoy

I'm really concerned with this pregnancy now. Started having brown spotting after the 2 TV US, but then yesterday evening it turned orange/pink, now today its dull/dusky red Occasional cramps/backache. I'm going in for an HCG today, as I didn't make it in yesterday, but to be perfectly honest I feel like M/C is coming. Just a feeling of doom. My bbs still hurt & I'm gassy, but no more nausea. I had considered just not having more labs & waiting til we get back from vacation, but I just have to know. I can't wonder/worry for the next 10 days. At least if I do find out my numbers have dropped or are not doubling I can prepare for it. I'm just so sad & lost right now. Praying I'm wrong, since everything I'm experiencing can be "normal" per google, but I'm pretty much preparing myself for bad news Please pray for us...


----------



## No Doubt

Oh no hun. I'm so sorry. I just refuse to believe that. Everything is sounding so positive and going so well. And yes this can even be normal. Paying for you and your little bean hun.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hcg only went up to 857, looks like another loss :( Just hoping its not in my tube....This is freaking ridiculous!!!!


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry hun.

But I'm confused...your beta was 111 on the 13th. It's supposed to double every couple of days right? Was that not doubling?


----------



## blessedmomma

what were they expecting it to go up to hun? I think every 2-3 days is normal up to 4 weeks, and you're ticker says over 6 weeks. by then it can take as much as 3 1/2 days to double according to perinatology.com

I'm praying this baby is ok and all will be fine :hugs:


----------



## cupcakestoy

It was 517 on Monday, 857 today like 135 hr doubling time....He feels its an abnormal or tubal pregnancy....


----------



## No Doubt

I'm sorry hun. I have no words. I pray for comfort in this time for you and hubbs.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thanks, I was really upset earlier & I'm sure the emotions will come & go, but I just can't deal right now, Just giving it to God & letting it go.......


----------



## ProfWife

:hugs: - I wish there were words of comfort I could give. I'm still hoping this is just a slow riser and that everything will be fine. I know God's in control of whatever the outcome is. Just wish I could wave a wand and make it all better.


----------



## blessedmomma

Praying for you cupcake. I have had my own struggles with ttc and was deemed infertile by Drs several times. Had my share of miscarriages as well. So sorry you're going through this


----------



## WayPastReady

Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join you...lately I've been feeling like I don't belong on any of the other threads. First off, I want to let you know that I've read the recent few pages of this thread and my heart goes out to all of you whether you're celebrating your long awaited blessing or going through a very dark storm right now. 

A little intro about myself, I'm newly 29 and my husband is 29 (soon to be 30), married for 2.5 years, and have been ttc for 19 cycles with no bfp. This has been the hardest thing I've ever gone through, and I can hardly believe that we're dealing with this. My husband has been such a great support and comfort for me during this, and I think it has brought us even closer to God as a couple but there is only so much he will understand from a male's perspective. I came across this thread and would really like some like-minded Christian ladies to chat with.

Here's a little background on our situation to better understand what's going on. DH's SA is normal, my labs that I've had checked are normal (prolactin, thyroid, AMH, vit D), and I haven't had any further testing other than a transvaginal ultrasound. I started on progesterone last cycle for a luteal phase defect that I have been trying to treat naturally for the past year with no success. I have been trying everything natural under the sun. I've tried taking Vitex, b6, selenium, magnesium, L-argenine, L-lysine, zinc, N-acetyl cysteine, Royal Jelly, Black Cohosh, and Soy Iso (not all at the same time :haha:). These supplements are in addition to the ones I take on a regular basis: whole food supplement, vit D3, fish oil, probiotic on/off. I have also tried eating pineapple post-ovulation, using preseed, elevating my legs for 30 mins after BD, softcups after BD, guaifenesin, ovulation strips, checking CP and CM, BBT, self fertility massage, fertility prayer, and this month I'm using castor oil packs for the first time. To say I'm discouraged to not have any success month after month is an understatement that I'm sure you all understand. I was supposed to go in for an HSG this cycle, but I wanted to give my body another cycle on the progesterone. I have complete faith that God can heal me of whatever is going on and give me a baby, but at the same time it's so hard waiting and feeling like a failure when I'm not able to do what my body was created for and haven't been able to give my husband a child. I don't even know what to do anymore. I don't feel like I can give up trying and tracking because I believe that God helps those who help themselves; yet by trying so hard, is that taking away from me leaving it in His hands? :shrug:

Thank you for reading all of this! You will all be in my prayers for continued blessings of hope, comfort, and peace no matter what your situation.


----------



## No Doubt

Welcome hun! Hopefully your wait won't be too much longer. As far as your question towards the...there are plenty of us who stopped everything and let it all go and to God (I'm one of them, tried for two years and did everything short of ivf) and then there are those of us who kept going and trying dieter this all the way through ivf. It really depends on what you feel God is telling you and the hubbs to do. Pray about it with your husband and talk to him about it. The Lord will guide you.


----------



## ProfWife

Here's my thought on "trying too hard" - God creates life. Period. End of sentence.

We're about to have our first of two iui cycles (had 7 medicated cycles Femara/Ovidrel). If nothing, it's two months off to do all the ivf apointments to get the process going then ivf in January/February. There will be medical professionals involved...but THEY do not create life. 

IVF, even with ICSI, can fail if God doesn't permit life to begin. I don't view any of the interventions, medications and supplements as me not giving it over to God. I believe God has allowed these things to be present because we may be of use in those areas, clinics, or support groups. It may be that is the only reason for our infertility is to do something God wants done that we wouldn't do if we were tending to our little ones. 

If I'm supposed to only adopt, I pray that God will allow our IVF to fail so miserably that it's a clearly closed door. If we're supposed to be used in the process to touch the lives of nurses, doctors, other infertility battlers...then that we'll be in the right place at the right time. 

There are many ways God allows families to be built, but they are all built in His timing.


----------



## blessedmomma

I agree completely with the other ladies. God is the only one that creates life and in His time. that doesn't mean He won't use supplements or procedures to accomplish His will. I was told I was infertile twice in my life and went on to have babies later. If you have a lpd I would definitely do what you need to and fix it. I was told when I had one that the only thing I could do was take birth control pills, which would have actually made it worse. I researched so much and God brought me to bio-identical progesterone. I have used it off and on since and throughout the last few pregnancies. I know it was God who brought me to it through much prayer. someone told me once that God wouldn't need to use it and I agree that He doesn't NEED to use it, but I'm convinced He did for me. (among other things I've used later) It's a beautiful thing to seek His will and do what He says. It strengthens our faith in Him and certainly brought me closer to Him. Not to mention it drew much praise from me when He used it to heal my body and I became pregnant.


----------



## WayPastReady

Thank you ladies for your wonderful responses and encouragement! I whole-heartedly agree with both of you that there is nothing that I can or can't do during this process that is going to change the will of God on when I'm going to get pregnant. We're also very open to adoption and have planned on adopting at least one even before all of our ttc started...we're also just waiting for the clear answer on when to go that route.

Blessedmomma, I'm so happy for you that you have your miracle babies.

Profwife, best of wishes with your IUI's!


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks! I still have a few days left on this cycle (12 dpo today - 2 weeks post Ovidrel trigger). Still praying that we'll see a positive instead of me getting blood work done and starting a new cycle on Monday. 

I'm glad the bio-identical progesterone worked for you, BlessedMama. I used that for a few months, but it didn't correct the underlying reason for my lpd. We've gotten it mostly under control now (LP is routinely 15 days now). 

My next goal...losing weight (unless we get pregnant, of course...I'd be okay with maintaining at this weight if we were to get pregnant).


----------



## blessedmomma

Profwife I'm praying for you! I'm glad God worked out a way to fix your lp. There is definitely not a one thing fix all for everyone. When I'm nursing and trying to extend my lp to a normal amount it does nothing to help and I just have to wait out the prolactin to lower enough to have a normal cycle.


----------



## No Doubt

Hoping for good news for you Pro!


----------



## ProfWife

Nope - CD1. First iui this cycle...


----------



## No Doubt

Sorry hun. Hers hoping this does the trick.


----------



## ProfWife

IUI #1 - SUCCESSFUL!

Beta #1 - 93.9/ Beta #2 - 210
We're scheduled for ultrasound #1 on October 14. It seems so far away.


I want to take a chance to thank everyone in here. You ladies have been rocks for me as we started this journey. I don't think I could have done this without you all in my corner. I know a lot can still happen, and I'm going to need the counsel of all those who have done this before. Thank you so much for just being you and for all the prayers!


----------



## No Doubt

Ahhh! Congrats hun! Went he do it! So happy for you! The u/s always feels far away but it will be here before you know it!


----------



## cupcakestoy

Happy for you Pro! God is Good!


----------



## blessedmomma

awesome!!! congrats hun!!! :happydance:


----------



## littlejune

Congrats Prof wife!! How exciting! Praying!

Had my little man on the first. He is so perfect. It was a crazy birth that ended up in an emergency c section and I had to be put under. It was honestly kind of scary and I'm still struggling with disappointment in not being able to have birthed him naturally and held him immediately. Would love prayers for that.


----------



## No Doubt

Prayers hun. I know that's so difficult. I had to have emcs with my son as well, though I didn't need to be put under. That is very difficult though, a lot of women struggle with that. I was terrified, but oddly enough a strange peace came over me when I got in there. I know it was God. One thing that helped me cope was knowing that we both were there safely. I remember thinking "just please get my baby here safely" but then I thought how my baby needed his mother and I begin to pray for both of us. That helped me to think how he needed me during and after to deal with not having the birth I wanted. Don't know if that helps at all, but I'll be praying for you.

Congrats on your peanut though! I'm sure he's precious!


----------



## blessedmomma

praying for you hun! I hope you can get past it. I know there are a lot of women who struggle with not having the birth they desired. even though all of mine have been vaginal, I have had some crazy things happen that made me feel that way. Don't let the devil steal your joy of your story and how God got your baby here safely :hugs:


----------



## No Doubt

Hi ladies! It's been a while since checking in. Just wanted to stop in and see how things are going for everyone. Things are ok here, just moving through and enjoying the holiday season. Hope you all enjoyed thanksgiving and will have a merry Christmas!


----------



## 5Miracles

Hello ladies--just found this thread and wanted to say hello, send many hugs! I'm 41, DH is 42 and we're trying for #3 after a loss and secondary infertility in DH--but our God is stronger than all of that and I have faith & hope!!!

Have a beautiful day everyone:flower:


----------



## No Doubt

Hi 5! Good luck to you!

Hi everyone else! Hope all is going well with you all!


----------



## phaedypants

Ladies, it has been almost 2 years since I have logged onto this site! I just became so overwhelmed with the cycles of disappointment, and as much as I tried to stay positive, I just couldn't. 
In October of 2013, I had a MMC at 11 weeks, and began the heartbreaking journey of TTC again... This forum was everything to me for a while. I felt so alone in my life, unable to share my pain with my friends and family, tired of crying to my husband...tired of crying to God. I began to plan a life where I wasn't a mother, and my 40th birthday is approaching. 
Well......
I am 5 weeks pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!

I cannot believe it. I am thrilled and shocked, and so so scared... 

I have no idea how I will get through the first trimester. I am praying constantly, and speaking positive affirmations to myself all day, and reminding myself of God's love, and my husbands steadfast support, and I am struggling with what to feel... 

I just wanted to share the news with you guys, and thank you for reminding me of faith and perseverance. 

xooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Joining this thread if you don't mind. We are officially TTC but waiting on my first cycle post mirena removal.. Now that we are here I am so ready!


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats Phaedy!

Welcome Gag!


----------



## blessedmomma

awww huge congrats hun!!! :dance:

welcome gag hope it's not a long wait :)


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Girls,

How are our hearts going today? I've been apart of this amazing, comforting, "healing" of a thread since 2011. 

I miscarried at 11 weeks on my first round of clomid, i went on to cry and tremble and have tantrums for the next 9mths. The due date of my child was the day the Lord guided me onto this thread. Boy oh boy did he have a journey and an assignment for me! 
I did NOT put my hand up for this kind of pain. My heart on many occasions and for many months... did not think i was cut out for this.

I was abundantly blessed in 2013 with a baby girl and went on to have another 2 miscarriages to conceive my son in 2015. Since late 2009 I have been off birth control, and birthed 4(!!!!!) angel babies in heaven. With 2 living children (4yrs) and (2yrs), I have been pregnant 6 times.

2 months ago I had my last miscarriage where I was 13 weeks before being told the "baby" was not in fact a baby - but a blighted ovum. The baby had implanted however my body started making a home (sac) for him/her however the cells of my baby recycled back into the tissues around it.

I was born to nurture. I was born to be a conquerer. A fighter. It's in my DNA - it's in your DNA. We want to keep trying for another. I will not let miscarriage defeat me. 

I have inconsistent cycles and came to the conclusion I will need to take clomid again. Does anyone need a clomid buddy this month/ next month? Share with me your story! 

Welcome all who are new Xxxx


----------



## xxx_faithful

blessedmomma said:


> awww huge congrats hun!!! :dance:
> 
> welcome gag hope it's not a long wait :)

Nice to meet you! What has been your story? Xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Oh hun your story is so powerful! Praying for another baby for you!!! 

I have 8 kids. Have had 5 mc's. My first two pregnancies were mc at almost 8 and 9 weeks. I went on to have my next 8 children. I then experienced 2 chemicals. And then got pregnant with my last baby whom I lost at 15 weeks. We delivered him on sept 7 and just found out we are expecting again without a cycle in between. Hubs and I are so very grateful. We are getting betas and hopefully will have a sonogram soon. 

I have tons of problems with my pregnancies. Placenta abruption, iugr, low paying placenta, pre-eclampsia, low amniotic fluid, shoulder dystocia. Have had sch's with most of them which means lots of bleeding. I almost lost one baby from it and it's the reason we just lost our last baby. I'm on baby aspirin now and have not had any spotting or bleeding so far with this pregnancy which is really unheard of for me. The only other pregnancy where I didn't bleed was my 2nd baby. We are giving God so much glory right now! 

My hubs and I do not ever prevent pregnancy. While pregnant with our 5th I was gonna get my tubes tied and decided to pray first. God told me not to do it and submit my fertility and my whole body to his will. I told him if he convinced my husband of the same thing I would do it since I know the Lord will not lead a husband and wife in two separate directions. About a week later my DH came home saying God had told him we shouldn't be getting the surgery done and our bodies should be trusted to God for our family size and the timing of our children. It was really amazing. I'll admit I was scared at first, but he had quieted those fears and provided for each new child every time. It's really been an awesome journey to see God work in our lives.


----------



## xxx_faithful

Listening to this today...
so so good!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=448wAVm2R2k


----------



## markswife10

I was in this group when I was TTC our DD who was born in October of 2013 at 27 weeks and just 1lb 5.9oz due to severe preeclampsia. She is now a healthy 3 year old and keeps us busy! 

We have been TTC for baby number 2 since September 2014, but have yet to be successful. I have PCOS and my DH has a low count. We are working with an RE to help us to get pregnant again and I'm currently in the 2WW of our first cycle of timed intercourse with femara and a trigger shot. We are praying so hard that this works. 

We have dealt with so much disappointment over the last two years and it is so disheartening to know you have had perfect timing every month, but never have a single BFP. I know that God has this though and that, in HIS time, we will have another baby. After all, He is faithful and our beautiful daughter is a testimony of that (both with trying for two years for her and having two miscarriages along the way and with her being born 13 weeks early).


----------



## xxx_faithful

markswife10 said:


> I was in this group when I was TTC our DD who was born in October of 2013 at 27 weeks and just 1lb 5.9oz due to severe preeclampsia. She is now a healthy 3 year old and keeps us busy!
> 
> We have been TTC for baby number 2 since September 2014, but have yet to be successful. I have PCOS and my DH has a low count. We are working with an RE to help us to get pregnant again and I'm currently in the 2WW of our first cycle of timed intercourse with femara and a trigger shot. We are praying so hard that this works.
> 
> We have dealt with so much disappointment over the last two years and it is so disheartening to know you have had perfect timing every month, but never have a single BFP. I know that God has this though and that, in HIS time, we will have another baby. After all, He is faithful and our beautiful daughter is a testimony of that (both with trying for two years for her and having two miscarriages along the way and with her being born 13 weeks early).




Hi there, lovely to find you on here. I think I remember you from back in 2013 :) I would post almost everyday trying for our baby girl. 

It's comforting to know other woman also experience trying to conceive their second child with assistance. I always felt so discouraged that I had to "try again" with help from a Dr as I know many women's body begin to know what to do the second time around despite having had infertility or struggles in the past. Now that we are trying for our third I've let go of that grip and idea that things are meant to go a certain way and learn to focus on the end goal. Another baby. Another sibling for my daughter and son.

To see you have been doing this for 26 months the second time around is a true testimony of your perseverance and strength, and also your love for one another to be always moving in the same direction. I'm praying this month works for you lovely! Your daughter will be a big sister soon. Begin to make a way in your home for another child, clear some space.... I always find this a profound act. 

It's nice when you have regular cycles, it makes trying that much easier. Of course upsetting if each month results in a BFN but knowing you're doing the ultimate to achieve and you are not "lacking" anything to be given a chance each month, is fortunate to say the least.

My cycles are every 35 days though sometimes they have been a touch sporadic (we've moved countries and all these big moves have made my hormones a bit touchy. It's been 8mths since returning to my
home country.
This cycle has been 50 days... *sigh* so I've decided to be more intentional about conceiving (without trying to focus too much ... not sure how I'll go with that hah!) and take clomid to help regulate and conceive. 
I feel a strong inclination to clear out my thoughts and fears and do a spiritual fast this week. I'm waiting on God as to what fast I should take. Praying this will open doors and break anything in the way..
Xxxx


----------



## cupcakestoy

Hey ladies its been a long time! Glad to see some of you got your Miracles, sad to hear of the losses! DH & I had a spontaneous bfp a little over a year ago, but it didn't stick :( We are at then end of our 1st IVF cycle! Waiting to hear an update this morning on our embryos! We ended up with 7 mature eggs,but only 3 fertilized with ICSI. I know we only need one, but it hurts my heart that we lost those 4. I have been trying to just leave all my anxiety & fear with the Lord. It's so hard to just completely lean into Him & say Ok God I trust you! Satan likes to place doubt in my mind! I do believe God will give us our Miracle, in His time. Would just be so much easier if His scheduler would give me a little more insight! lol I will be praying for you ladies & ask if you have a minute to life me & my dh up during this cycle!


----------



## blessedmomma

So good to hear from you cupcakestoy! Prayers going up right now!!!


----------



## cupcakestoy

All 3 are growing on track, 4 cells today. We have 1 grade 2(good) 2 grade 3(decent) we will be transferring all 3 back in tomorrow!!! Praying our Miracle is in this batch!


----------



## blessedmomma

Grow little ones! :cloud9:


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thank you Blessed momma! How are things progressing for you???

Faithful-Hopibg your fast is going well, bringing you clarity sweetie!

Markswife-your in my thoughts! Prayers that you get 2 pink lines soon!

AFM, Slept surprisingly well after listening to my meditation tracks....Of course, I am up before the alarm :) Excited to go get our babies this morning and hopeful they have continued to progress well! Meeting my acupuncturist @ 9:30 for a treatment at the clinic before the transfer at 10:30, then another treatment afterwards.....Say a little prayer for us, our embryos & our Dr. today please!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Praying hard for you.. Hoping that this is it for you...


----------



## cupcakestoy

Transferred 3 embryos today! We ended up with a grade 1-8 cell, grade 2-7 cell & grade 3-5 cell! Dr. was happy with their progress! The embryologist performed assisted hatching with the laser prior to transfer. It all went textbook, so now we wait! It's going to be a long 11 days, but I am sticking to being blissfully pupo until black Friday! I will test at home the day of my beta, but not until then....so excited we made it this far!


----------



## blessedmomma

Sounds amazing cupcake!!! I've read that assisted hatching shows great results too. Praying for you and those 3 little ones :cloud9: 

So far for me things are good. I had a beta last Monday that was 107.6. The nurse was supposed to call me back and tell me when to come in next but she forgot about me so I called today and did another beta. Praying it's a good number! Losing our last LO at 15 weeks was very hard. I don't want to go through that ever again.


----------



## uwa_amanda

Man this thread woke up!

It's been quite a while for me since last time I posted anything. My DH and I are still childless. He has been dealing with his back injuries from his military service and has since been diagnosed with degenerative joint disease in both hips, as well as degenerative disc disease in his lower back. He is only 39! He has been in a tremendous amount of pain from this too. It makes me so sad to see him hurt so bad and me not be able to do anything to help. Keep him in your prayers!

As for me, I am in a very high stress work situation that has me borderline burned out. I'm praying that I am able to find something else soon. 

I check these threads out every now and again and was quite surprised to see some of y'all posting in here.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Blessed- I hope your beta is doing as it should! So sorry for your loss! I know how hard it is to relax in the early days of pregnancy, but just lay all your cares on Him & let His love & grace carry you sweetie.

Amanda- My dh deals with a bad back too. Spinal stenosis, herniated & bulging disk....he's 38 :( it's so hard watching him be in pain, but he seems to manage better with warmer weather & chiropractic care. I understand the job stress as well! Hope that God gives you a way out soon!


----------



## blessedmomma

Amanda- praying for your hubs. Mine has back problems and knee problems. So hard to see them in pain :( and praying you find a better less stressful job soon! 

Cupcake- thanks and amen! I woke up at 2am and felt God wanted me to pray for you so I did. Normally I wouldn't tell someone when that happens but I thought you should know. 

My hcg went from 107.6 last Monday to 3084.3 this Monday! Very pleased with those numbers. I have an appt scheduled for next Tuesday for initial consultation and an ultrasound. Praying I see a healthy baby with a heartbeat.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Thank you so much! & wow! Great beta results!!!! So happy all is going well!!!!


----------



## markswife10

Faithful, I remember you too! Yes it is nice to know someone else struggling with a second. I have found the journey much lonelier this time around for the reason you stated. Most women don't have trouble the second time around and that has proven the case with pretty much all of my support groups from the first time around. 

Thanks for your well wishes. My hope is starting to dwindle though now that my trigger has faded and I continue to get bfn. I am so tired of this journey. 

Praying you get your rainbow soon hun <3


----------



## markswife10

Thanks Cupcake! Still praying for your little beans to be sticky!


----------



## markswife10

Great results Blessedmomma!


----------



## blessedmomma

Markswife- praying for you!!! We struggled with infertility too and it was very hard. I have also been told by a couple drs that I would never have anymore children, but God has proven them wrong. Keep the faith hun! 

My ob's nurse wanted me to come in for another beta and they went from 3084 to 7220 in 48 hours! I'm so thankful. Really feel I'll be seeing a healthy baby this time around. Giving God so much praise!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Ladies, I'm here with a bfp this month. I found out last Thursday and we did betas on Friday (120), Sunday(269), Tuesday (560), and Thursday (954). My doc is happy enough with the doubling he is done with the betas and we scheduled our first ultrasound for Wednesday December 7 at 7:30am. I'm trying to stay calm the next two weeks while we wait for the ultrasound. I'm praying daily thanking Jesus for this beautiful baby growing in my belly and just how faithful God is. I really feel like this is it. My first ever pregnancy (that I'm aware of) ended in a chemical in August so satan is using that situation to trigger my anxiety.


----------



## cupcakestoy

Congrats & best wishes on your little bean!


----------



## blessedmomma

Gagrl- I know exactly what you're saying. I'm under attack as well.


----------



## Db242

Need some encouragement


----------



## blessedmomma

Db- I'm praying for strength and comfort for you. God is good all the time.


----------



## markswife10

Praying for you DB <3 May God be your strength in the discouragement.


----------



## markswife10

I am feeling a bit discouraged, too, but I refuse to lose hope and I choose to trust that God has got this! Nothing is beyond His capability! 

Backstory: We had our first IUI today. I prayed at the beginning of the cycle that if God wanted us to try IUI this cycle that he'd provide the funds. Well, he did. So we went for our IUI today (triggered Sunday, had two really good follicles on the right side). Well, today DH's post-washed count was only 250,000, so extremely low. But God has got this! I know He does! 

I would appreciate the prayers <3


----------



## blessedmomma

Praying markswife!!!


----------



## markswife10

Thank you Blessed <3


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Markswife- just because that count us the physical God is still above that. Just trust in him and know that whatever the outcome, he's got you.


----------



## markswife10

Gagrlinpitt thanks for the encouragement! <3 I know God is bigger than any odds or low counts. :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm very overweight and was told I'd have to use meds to get pregnant.. Took us 4 months and then we miscarried and then another 1.5 after that and now I'm 13.5 weeks along.


----------



## WayPastReady

Need some prayers ladies. I'm struggling between trusting God and waiting for His timing to bless us with pregnancy or to explore other avenues such as donor sperm (which we've tried the past 3 cycles) or save up for IVF. Part of me feels that going these other routes means that I'm not trusting that God is bigger than our circumstances and will bless us in His timing. The other part of me believes that infertility is not part of God's plan, and He helps those who help themselves, so maybe it's okay to use other resources. I just don't want to end up justifying this to myself and do something that's not pleasing to God. 

Please pray for some clarity and guidance for me. I need some peace about continuing with donor sperm before we do it again this month.


----------



## blessedmomma

Waypastready- praying for wisdom and guidance! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

I don't know anything about teratozoospermia, but I'm in a group of women and one was asking advice to assist her husband with low count/motility/morphology and another girl said she knew of someone who's husband had 0 count. He took clomid and had better than the average 20million sperm from it, and they were healthy. I'm not sure if that bit of info would help in your situation at all, but I thought I'd share.


----------



## WayPastReady

Thank you for sharing, Blessedmomma! My husband has an ok count and motility, just terrible morphology (2% normal). I have heard of clomid being used for male issues before but never for morphology. I will definitely look into it!


----------



## eliza26

Hi ladies, I hope you don&#8217;t mind if I join the group. My first post and I really need the support system. The past month has been rough. Forgive the epilogue I am about to unleash. So I recently had a hsg test done. Shortest I have ever had! Barely hurt and apparently it showed an obstruction in my tube. As you can imagine I was very upset when the doctor told us our only option was IVF. I cried for what seems like forever and then picked myself up and entrusted it all to the Lord. I decided to start serrapeptase 120,000, twice a day and wobenzym 3x 2 a day. So far its been a month since my hsg and since taking these supplements. Over the past week have had cramping and twinges, metallic taste, heartburn after meals. These are symptoms I have never had before so obviously I was very anxious. I didn&#8217;t think anything of them until I googled like crazy and found they may be early pregnancy symptoms. So I get all hopeful, trying to stay positive. AF day, she usually comes first thing in the morning like clockwork. In the evening, I start getting some spotting and panic, by the way I never spot, she usually comes full on. I think here we go she is here, I spot till morning . Forgive the TMI but its dark red/brown blood. AF continues but not heavy and dark dark blood. This is weird for me but what weirder is the pain. I am in excruciating pain, I go through 6 tylenols within 12 hours. The pain is also concentrated on my left lower abdomen which is where the distal blockage apparently is. I haven&#8217;t had any pain like this before and the metallic taste and heartburn are still there. I have scheduled to have some bloodwork done tomorrow. Well I was very disheartened when AF started because I felt like I got so many little signs from God that this was happening but I shall not let my spirits waver!! Ultimately I have to lay my anxieties, fears at his feet.


----------



## blessedmomma

Waypastready- I just saw you got your bfp recently!! Congrats :)

Welcome Eliza! I'm sorry you're having such a hard time with ttc. I don't know much about blocked Fallopian tubes, but I have heard of women using red clover to naturally unblock them. And for women who have their tubes tied to even use it for ttc. 
https://www.getting-pregnant-fast.com/red-clover-for-fertility/


----------

